# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  نظرسنجی; آیا با مصوبه مربوط به کنکور 1402 موافقید؟

## lover sick

دوستانی که با این طرح مخالفند لطفا به آدرس زیر رفته و در سایت فارس من هم با رای و هم با نظر مخالفت خودشون رو اعلام کنند
کلا 2 دقیقه بیشتر طول نمیکشه

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713

----------


## MYDR

لعنت خدا بر این طرح های اجباری و خیانت کاران به مردم .
این مصوبه نه به نفع نظام جدیدی ها نه نظام قدیمی ها و نه به نفع نظام عدالت آموزشی کشور هست ! فقط و فقط مقاصد سیاسی و اقتصادی که عده ای خاص ازش منفعت می برند هست و لاغیر !
* طبق آخرین اخبار، مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی حاکی از تاثیر 60 درصدی قطعی کنکور از 1402 و بسیاری از ناعدالتی های دیگر است که به صورت مصوبه اعلام شده است !
لطفا ًجهت اعلام مخالفت با این مصوبه ظالمه از این کمپین حمایت کنید:*

*https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713*

----------


## sea

دوستان خواهشاً برین امضاکنین

کمتر از یک دقیقه زمان میخوادhttps://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713

----------


## Dean

کسی که حتی معدلش بیست هم بشه این طرح به ضررش میشه... حوصله توضیح هم ندارم خودتون برید بفهمید چرا 
از کمپینم حمایت کنید

----------


## sea

> لعنت خدا بر این طرح های اجباری و خیانت کاران به مردم .
> این مصوبه نه به نفع نظام جدیدی ها نه نظام قدیمی ها و نه به نفع نظام عدالت آموزشی کشور هست ! فقط و فقط مقاصد سیاسی و اقتصادی که عده ای خاص ازش منفعت می برند هست و لاغیر !
> * طبق آخرین اخبار، مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی حاکی از تاثیر 60 درصدی قطعی کنکور از 1402 و بسیاری از ناعدالتی های دیگر است که به صورت مصوبه اعلام شده است !
> لطفا ًجهت اعلام مخالفت با این مصوبه ظالمه از این کمپین حمایت کنید:*
> 
> *https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713*


کد تایید رو که می‌فرسته  هم با اعداد انگلیسی هم فارسی می‌نویسم میگه نامعتبر !!!!

----------


## lover sick

> کد تایید رو که می‌فرسته  هم با اعداد انگلیسی هم فارسی می‌نویسم میگه نامعتبر !!!!


یه بار دیگه صفحه رو رفرش کن از ابتدا انجام بده

----------


## sea

> یه بار دیگه صفحه رو رفرش کن از ابتدا انجام بده


چندبار اینکار و کردم نشد!!!!نمیدونم علتش چیه

----------


## lover sick

> چندبار اینکار و کردم نشد!!!!نمیدونم علتش چیه


اول شماره همراه رو به لاتین بعد کد براتون پیامک میشه بعد کد رو به لاتین وارد کنید و بعد وارد صفحه فارس من میشید این بار میتونید رای رو ثبت کنید

----------


## lover sick

من با دکتر سبطی صحبت کردم
ایشون میگن که خسته شدن
لطفا توو تلگرام بهش پیام بدین و ازش بخواین که دوباره به کمک بیاد

----------


## MYDR

> من با دکتر سبطی صحبت کردم
> ایشون میگن که خسته شدن
> لطفا توو تلگرام بهش پیام بدین و ازش بخواین که دوباره به کمک بیاد



به این دلیل هست که عمومی ها حذف میشه به خاطر همین امثال حرف های ایشون فقط به درد عمومی سال دوازدهم میخوره ! به خاطر همین خیلی این وضعیت برای این ها هم جالب نیست !

باید بچه ها خودشون همت کنند !  این بار باید با یه هماهنگی از این انجمن اگر بشه یه وکیل بگیریم برای دیوان عدالت اداری که ثبت شکایت از این پرونده داشته باشیم !  موسسات که الان دارند با دمشون گردو می شکونند ! دو سر سود می کنند !

ولی این که کسی واقعا پایه باشه و الکی حرف نزنه و با جماعت بچه گانه ای نخواهیم سرو کله بزنیم خیلی شرط هست که چندتا پایه کار اساسی باید بلند شیم بریم حقمون رو بگیریم وگرنه بی فایده است ! و تا یه مدتی باید دلیل ها و آمار و ارقام قانونی استخراج کرد که در شکوایه تنظیم بشه و درج بشه ...

حالا باید دید وضعیت بچه ها و اونهای که واقعاً میخوان به حقشون برسند چه طوری هست !

----------


## lover sick

> به این دلیل هست که عمومی ها حذف میشه به خاطر همین امثال حرف های ایشون فقط به درد عمومی سال دوازدهم میخوره ! به خاطر همین خیلی این وضعیت برای این ها هم جالب نیست !
> 
> باید بچه ها خودشون همت کنند !  این بار باید با یه هماهنگی از این انجمن اگر بشه یه وکیل بگیریم برای دیوان عدالت اداری که ثبت شکایت از این پرونده داشته باشیم !  موسسات که الان دارند با دمشون گردو می شکونند ! دو سر سود می کنند !
> 
> ولی این که کسی واقعا پایه باشه و الکی حرف نزنه و با جماعت بچه گانه ای نخواهیم سرو کله بزنیم خیلی شرط هست که چندتا پایه کار اساسی باید بلند شیم بریم حقمون رو بگیریم وگرنه بی فایده است ! و تا یه مدتی باید دلیل ها و آمار و ارقام قانونی استخراج کرد که در شکوایه تنظیم بشه و درج بشه ...
> 
> حالا باید دید وضعیت بچه ها و اونهای که واقعاً میخوان به حقشون برسند چه طوری هست !


دیوان عدالت اداری یه بار این کار رو کرده و تاثیر قطعی رو به خاطر شکایت یه نفر کلا لغو کرد
باید یه متن خیلی کامل حرفه ای به دیوان ارسال بشه

----------


## saber95

> کسی که حتی معدلش بیست هم بشه این طرح به ضررش میشه... حوصله توضیح هم ندارم خودتون برید بفهمید چرا 
> از کمپینم حمایت کنید


واقعا دیگه حوصله ای نمونده برا توضیحش؛
چون دیگه زبون ها مو درآوردن از گفتن دلایلش .

----------


## reza1401

با مصوبه موافق نیستم.ولی دوتا بندش رو قبول دارم.یکی اینکه کنکور بیش از یکبار در سال برگزار بشه.یکی دیگش هم حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور و انتقالش به نهاییه.برگزاری بیش از یکبار که قطعا خوبه چون شانس دوباره ای تو همون سال برای داوطلبه.واسترس کنکور رو کم میکنه.حذف دروس عمومی هم به ایجاد عدالت بیشتر کمک میکنه.قطعا برای یه مهندس و پزشک و وکیل دروس اختصاصی شون باید  اساس رتبه رو بسازه

----------


## روژبین

اون قسمت برگزاری دو بار درسال کنکور عالیه 
اما بقیه اش واقعا افتضاحه و حق خوری و بی عدالتی

----------


## scorpion2020

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): مطمئنم این مصوبه لغو میشه (یا تغییرات زیادی میکنه) حالا ببینید کی گفتم /بعد خب شمایی که از الان خودتو گذاشتی برای 1402 فازت چیه؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> با مصوبه موافق نیستم.ولی دوتا بندش رو قبول دارم.یکی اینکه کنکور بیش از یکبار در سال برگزار بشه.یکی دیگش هم حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور و انتقالش به نهاییه.برگزاری بیش از یکبار که قطعا خوبه چون شانس دوباره ای تو همون سال برای داوطلبه.واسترس کنکور رو کم میکنه.حذف دروس عمومی هم به ایجاد عدالت بیشتر کمک میکنه.قطعا برای یه مهندس و پزشک و وکیل دروس اختصاصی شون باید  اساس رتبه رو بسازه


کنکور دوبار در سال فقط در صورتی خوبه که فاصله کنکور ها کمتر از دوماه باشه مثلا یکی اول تیر یکی اول شهریور
فاصله بیشتر باشه خیلی مزخرف میشه
مثلا یک کنکور تیر یک کنکور دی ماه قطعاً به ضرر دوازدهمی ها میشه اون کنکور دی ماه .

----------


## روژبین

> کنکور دوبار در سال فقط در صورتی خوبه که فاصله کنکور ها کمتر از دوماه باشه مثلا یکی اول تیر یکی اول شهریور
> فاصله بیشتر باشه خیلی مزخرف میشه
> مثلا یک کنکور تیر یک کنکور دی ماه قطعاً به ضرر دوازدهمی ها میشه اون کنکور دی ماه .


اما برای فارغ التحصیل ها عالیه

----------


## Amir_H80

> اما برای فارغ التحصیل ها عالیه


*خب مشکل اینجاست که تعداد زیادی از کنکور دی ماه جا میمونند که دوازهمی هستند و مشغول تحصیل . 
همون فاصله کم باشه خوبه ( مشاور های کلاسینو هم میگفتن فاصله بین کنکور ها کمه) . البته خوبه فقط برای عده کمی . مثل افرادی که سر جلسه کنکور حالشون بد میشه یا اینکه با وجود اطلاعات بالا کنکور رو به هر دلیلی خراب میکنند. اینا میتونن یکی دوماه بعد جبران کنند. لااقل کسی ضرر نمیکنه. 
حذف دروس عمومی هم گفتم کنکور رو هوش محورتر میکنه و بیشتر به نفع بچه های سمپاده چون بچه های مدارس دولتی بیشتر عمومی هاشون رو خوب میزنن ( نمیگم بچه های مدارس عادی هوششون پایینه اصلا حرفم این نیست بلکه من میگم اینها عمومی ها رو بهتر میزنن نسبت به اختصاصی ها و براشون مثل پل میمونه) .*

----------


## mohammad1397

مهرداد ویس کرمی عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس درباره مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفت:  نقدهای جدی به این طرح وجود دارد  و انتظار این بود شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای تصویب و ابلاغ آن آنقدر عجله نکند، با آمدن دولت سیزدهم، رئیس جمهور جدید که رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی است می‌تواند این مصوبه را لغو کند
https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...A7%D8%AF%DB%8C

----------


## روژبین

> *خب مشکل اینجاست که تعداد زیادی از کنکور دی ماه جا میمونند که دوازهمی هستند و مشغول تحصیل . 
> همون فاصله کم باشه خوبه ( مشاور های کلاسینو هم میگفتن فاصله بین کنکور ها کمه) . البته خوبه فقط برای عده کمی . مثل افرادی که سر جلسه کنکور حالشون بد میشه یا اینکه با وجود اطلاعات بالا کنکور رو به هر دلیلی خراب میکنند. اینا میتونن یکی دوماه بعد جبران کنند. لااقل کسی ضرر نمیکنه. 
> حذف دروس عمومی هم گفتم کنکور رو هوش محورتر میکنه و بیشتر به نفع بچه های سمپاده چون بچه های مدارس دولتی بیشتر عمومی هاشون رو خوب میزنن ( نمیگم بچه های مدارس عادی هوششون پایینه اصلا حرفم این نیست بلکه من میگم اینها عمومی ها رو بهتر میزنن نسبت به اختصاصی ها و براشون مثل پل میمونه) .*


اصلا طرحش مشکل داره کلا 
شک نکنین با اعتراضات لغو میشه

----------


## .Delaram

کمپین هارو که میبینم یاد جریان تعویق کنکور ۹۹ میفتم 
۱ درصد احتمال نمیدم به حرف من و شما اهمیت بدن تنها کسی که تصمیم میگیره قلم چی و دیگر مافیاس

----------


## melodii

کسایی که به نظر سنجی جواب بله دادن ؛ میشه دلیل نظرشون رو بگن ؟!

----------


## reza1401

> کمپین هارو که میبینم یاد جریان تعویق کنکور ۹۹ میفتم 
> ۱ درصد احتمال نمیدم به حرف من و شما اهمیت بدن تنها کسی که تصمیم میگیره قلم چی و دیگر مافیاس


این قانون اشکال زیاد داره.مهمترین بخشهای مشکل دارش هم یکی گذاشتن حد نصاب معدل واسه دانشگاه ها و تاثیر قطعی شصت درصدی معدل دوازدهمه!توی امتحانات نهایی سلیقه ی مصحح تاثیر گذاره.تقلب زیاد میشه و از طرفی سطح سوالات هم جوری نیست که بتونه دانش اموزا رو درست غربال  کنه.ضمن اینکه هیچ جای دنیا نمیان یهو از تاثیر صفر درصدی قطعی بیان رو پله ی شصت درصد قطعی!اینکار باید پله پله در طی چندسال  انجام بشه.مثلا با پونزده درصد از سال ۱۴۰۲ شروع کنن و ظرف چهار پنج سال تازه به شصت برسن.ضمنا اگه قرار به تاثیر قطعیه فرصت ترمیم معدل باید بیش از یک  مرتبه باشه .هموتطور که فرصت کنکور رو دارن سالی دوبار میکنن.فرصت ترمیم هم باید چند بار باشه.وگرنه تاثیر قطعی استرس کنکور رو زیادتر از قبلش خواهد کرد..

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_ما که دورمون گذشت ولی خوبه دوستان سخت نگیرید واقعا طرح خوبیه ااین سبطی هم چون بیکاار میشه شاکی شده تحویلش نگیرید سبطی ادم منفعت طلبی هستش چیزی که به نفعشو رو میگه_

----------


## Mhdse77

> _ما که دورمون گذشت ولی خوبه دوستان سخت نگیرید واقعا طرح خوبیه ااین سبطی هم چون بیکاار میشه شاکی شده تحویلش نگیرید سبطی ادم منفعت طلبی هستش چیزی که به نفعشو رو میگه_


طرح خوبی نیست ‌واقعا...

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdse77


طرح خوبی نیست ‌واقعا...


فقط جای اعتراضش 60 درصد معدل قطعیه مگرنه باقیش عالیه انقدر عالیه که بدی 60 درصد هم میشوره میبره_

----------


## Dean

وی مطرح کرد: مجلس در گذشته به ماجرای کنکور ورود کرده است و ورود شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی صحیح نیست چون این شورا سیاست‌‌گذار است و نه قانون‌گذار، مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اشکالات محتوایی متعددی دارد هر چند زحماتی برای این کار کشیده شده اما اجرای این مصوبات سخت و بعید است تا دو سال آینده بتوان آن را اجرا کرد.

----------


## Ftm_a

ممکنه دو مرحله ای شدن ۴۰۲ روی ظرفیت های ۴۰۱ تاثیر بزاره؟

----------


## Mhdse77

> وی مطرح کرد: مجلس در گذشته به ماجرای کنکور ورود کرده است و ورود شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی صحیح نیست چون این شورا سیاست‌‌گذار است و نه قانون‌گذار، مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اشکالات محتوایی متعددی دارد هر چند زحماتی برای این کار کشیده شده اما اجرای این مصوبات سخت و بعید است تا دو سال آینده بتوان آن را اجرا کرد.


سلام میشه لینک متن کامل خبر رو بذارید؟

----------


## ARONDEMO

دوستان به ولله با این مصوبه فقط نقاب نمایش تغییر کرده نه خود نمایش!!کنکور زمانی حل خواهد شد که بازار کار، وضعیت شغلی و... حل بشه وقتی 600 هزار نفر به سمت تجربی میرن علی الخصوص  واسه پزشکی و دارو و دندان... و 150 هزار نفر به سمت ریاضی این یعنی مشکل اساسی و کاش شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی یه فکری واسه این میکرد!!!تنها بار مثبتش بله برگزاری دو تا کنکور در ساله ولی ظرفیتها افزایش پیدا میکنه؟! حالا دانشگاه تهران مثلا 180تا واسه پزشکی برمیداشت میاد نصف نصف میکنه و این عملا فرقی نمیکنه یعنی آش همان آشو کاسه همان کاسه...دروس عمومی حذف میشن....اولا اختصاصیارو خیلی سخت میدن...دوما عمومیا میره بخش معدل و اونجا سخت تر میدن...بازم تفاوتی نکرد!!شاید بدترم شد!!تاثیر 60 درصد معدلم خیلیاتون میدونید سال 94 و 93 چه گندی زد اونم وقتی 30 درصد بود...حالا 60 درصد دیگه گند پلاسه!!!و تفکیکش خیلی سخته ده ساله نتونستن امتحانات نهایی از لو رفتن سوالاش جلو گیری کنند هی سوالا لو رفته تصحیح سلیقه ای بوده.....با این وجود نظر من اینه این مصوبه خیلی خیلی ایراد و بدی داره...و باید اصلاح بشه و در اون حق و حقوق همه باید رعایت بشه...

----------


## lover sick

> _
> فقط جای اعتراضش 60 درصد معدل قطعیه مگرنه باقیش عالیه انقدر عالیه که بدی 60 درصد هم میشوره میبره_


هیچ کدومش خوب نیست
حتی حذف دروس عمومی و حتی دو کنکور شدن هر سال 
حذف چهار درس از کنکور یعنی تمام ارزش کنکور میشه دروس اختصاصی با ضریب بالا و اونقدر رقابت شدید میشه کهبا یه سوال یه درس اختصاصی کلی رتبه جا به جا میشه

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط lover sick


هیچ کدومش خوب نیست
حتی حذف دروس عمومی و حتی دو کنکور شدن هر سال 
حذف چهار درس از کنکور یعنی تمام ارزش کنکور میشه دروس اختصاصی با ضریب بالا و اونقدر رقابت شدید میشه کهبا یه سوال یه درس اختصاصی کلی رتبه جا به جا میشه


از یه طرف میگید کنکور حذف بشه از یه طرف میگید باشه بدون تغییر از یه طرف مینالید از مافیا کنکور و ااینکه پذیرش باقی کشوراا فرقق میکنه از اینجور  چیزا اقا همه جای دنیااهمینه چهارتاا درس عمومی تو کنکورش نیست ازمون مدرسه هم تاثیر دااره همینه دیگه میخوااید چیکااار کنن ایناا هرکاری کنن شما یچیز میگید یهو واستون اختصاصی صندلی بدن پزشکی تهراان خوب میشه؟_

----------


## saber95

> سلام میشه لینک متن کامل خبر رو بذارید؟


نادیده گرفتن استقلال مجلس توسط شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی/ مصوبه کنکوری علیه مدارس دولتی عادی؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> _
> از یه طرف میگید کنکور حذف بشه از یه طرف میگید باشه بدون تغییر از یه طرف مینالید از مافیا کنکور و ااینکه پذیرش باقی کشوراا فرقق میکنه از اینجور  چیزا اقا همه جای دنیااهمینه چهارتاا درس عمومی تو کنکورش نیست ازمون مدرسه هم تاثیر دااره همینه دیگه میخوااید چیکااار کنن ایناا هرکاری کنن شما یچیز میگید یهو واستون اختصاصی صندلی بدن پزشکی تهراان خوب میشه؟_


کشور های اروپایی و آمریکایی صد ساله که معدل توشون مهمه نه اینکه یک شبه بخواد مهم بشه . یعنی طی صد سال گذشته هر دانش آموز میدونسته که از اول راهنمایی نمراتش مهمه و واسه کسب نمراتش تمام تلاششو میکنه. نه اینکه پنجاه سال معدل مهم نباشه بعد یک دفعه مهم بشه .

----------


## saber95

*مواد مناقشه‌برانگیز مصوبه کنکوری
**الف. تاثیر قطعی معدل در نمره کنکور:* طبق بند 3 ماده 3، برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی، با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی و مابقی 40 درصد سهم آزمون اختصاصی خواهد بود. موافقان این بند معتقدند افزایش سهم سوابق تحصیلی باعث افزایش نقش مدارس، کاهش استرس داوطلبان کنکور و شکست مافیای کنکور می‌شود.اما مخالفان با اشاره به قطعی در نظر گرفته شدن سهم سوابق تحصیلی اظهار می‌دارند که نتایج تحصیلی محصول مشترک مدرسه و دانش‌آموز است و کیفیت مدارس عادی دولتی که قریب به 80% دانش آموزان کشور در آن تحصیل می‌کنند متناسب با افزایش نقش آنها نیست. شکاف عمیق بین مدارس عادی دولتی و مدارس خاص و غیردولتی منجر به رونق شهریه‌ای شدن تحصیل در آموزش و پرورش و حذف دانش آموزان مدارس عادی خواهد شد که بر خلاف عدالت آموزشی بوده و تطابقی با اصل 30 قانون اساسی ندارد. بر این اساس مخالفان خواستار اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت مثبت (و نه قطعی) هستند.
*ب. تعیین شرط معدل علاوه بر نمره کنکور:* طبق ماده 5، دانشگاهها می‌تواند در پذیرش دانشجو در رشته محل‌های پرمتقاضی حدنصاب برای نمره‌کل آزمون اختصاصی و نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی تعیین و پس از تصویب شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، حداقل دو سال قبل از پذیرش دانشجو اعلام عمومی کنند؛ موافقان این بند معتقدند تعیین شرط معدل باعث افزایش نقش دانشگاه‌ها در پذیرش دانشجو و ارتقای کیفیت خواهد شد!در مقابل مخالفان، تعیین شرط معدل را تیر خلاص به دانش آموزان مدارس عادی دانسته و معتقدند که در حالت کنونی سابقه تحصیلی در نمره کنکور لحاظ و با سهمیه مناطق تعدیل می‌شود اما وقتی معدل (سابقه تحصیلی) جداگانه و به صورت مستقل ملاک عمل قرار گیرد و برای آن حداقل تعیین شود بسیاری از داوطلبان قبل از برگزاری کنکور از دایره رقابت حذف می‌شوند.این عده با اشاره به آمار تعداد داوطلبان گروه علوم تجربی کنکور سراسری (555 هزار نفر) و آمار ارائه شده توسط رئیس سازمان سنجش مبنی بر وجود 73 هزار معدل بالای 19 در این گروه، بیان می‌کنند به عنوان مثال اگر دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی به ویژه در مراکز استان‌ها شرط معدل 19 را به عنوان حداقل تعیین کنند، در عمل قبل از برگزاری کنکور 482 هزار نفر از گردونه رقابت خارج می‌شوند! این دسته از مخالفان خواستار انتشار اطلاعات توزیع جمعیتی داوطلبان کنکور بر حسب معدل به تفکیک شهرستان برای روشن‌تر شدن وضعیت هستند.
*ج.**حذف فارغ*‌*التحصیلان سنوات گذشته و تغییر رشته در کنکور سراسری:* طبق تبصره ماده 4، از سال 1404 به بعد هر متقاضی در هر گروه آزمایشی باید دارای سوابق تحصیلی مرتبط و کامل در گروه آزمایشی که متقاضی پذیرش در آن است، مطابق نظام آموزشی جدید آموزش و پرورش (نظام 6.3.3) باشد.در این صورت اولاً هر کسی که سوابق تحصیلی مطابق نظام 6.3.3 نداشته باشد، نخواهد توانست در کنکور سراسری شرکت کند! ثانیاً شرکت در کنکور سراسری متناسب با رشته دیپلم خواهد شد و به عنوان مثال فرد با داشتن دیپلم تجربی نمی‌تواند در گروه علوم ریاضی کنکور سراسری شرکت کند و دانش آموزان مجبورند بر اساس هدایت تحصیلی که در ابتدای پایه دهم (پانزده سالگی) برای آنها انجام شده، در کنکور سراسری شرکت کنند!آیا پژوهشی انجام شده که نشان دهد که تعیین رشته انجام شده برای دانش آموزان تا چه اندازه صحیح و بر اساس علاقه و استعداد آنها بوده است؟ آیا مشخص است از دروس تخصصی دبیرستان، به جز کنکور چه استفاده‌ای در دانشگاه می‌شود که اگر فردی قسمتی از آنها را نخوانده باشد نتواند در کنکور آن شرکت کند؟!حذف فارغ‌التحصیلان نظام‌های آموزشی قبل از 6.3.3 نیز مورد جالب دیگری است که با انتشار ابلاغیه مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی از آن رونمایی شد؛ در این مورد باید متذکر شد مگر نظام‌های آموزشی با خواست دانش آموزان تغییر کرده است که نداشتن سابقه تحصیلی مطابق نظام 6.3.3 مانع از شرکت در کنکور سراسری شود؟!شواهد حکایت از آن دارد که محتوای درسی کتاب‌های نظام‌های قبلی آموزشی اگر مطالب بیشتری نسبت به نظام 6.3.3 نداشته باشد، محتوایی کمتر از آن ندارد؛ با چنین رویه‌ای، در صورتی که چند سال بعد، برای کاهش تعداد شرکت‌کنندگان کنکور سراسری شرط سن، قد و وزن تعیین شود، نباید تعجب کرد!
*صورت مسئله اشتباه
*متاسفانه به نظر می‌رسد مسئولان به دنبال حل مشکل کنکور از طریق کاهش داوطلبان با وضع شرایط شرکت و قبولی در کنکور هستند! اما هیچکدام به این پرسش پاسخ نداده‌اند که تعداد زیاد داوطلبان کنکور به چه دلیل است؟ برخی معتقدند محدود بودن فرصت‌های پیشرفت فردی و اشتغال کم و بی‌کیفیت با مدرک دیپلم، از دلایل اصلی ایجاد صف پرجمعیت پشت دروازه‌های کنکور سراسری است و تا زمانی که این دو مشکل حل نشود، کنکور و صف پرجمعیت آن باقی خواهد ماند.

----------


## lover sick

> _
> از یه طرف میگید کنکور حذف بشه از یه طرف میگید باشه بدون تغییر از یه طرف مینالید از مافیا کنکور و ااینکه پذیرش باقی کشوراا فرقق میکنه از اینجور  چیزا اقا همه جای دنیااهمینه چهارتاا درس عمومی تو کنکورش نیست ازمون مدرسه هم تاثیر دااره همینه دیگه میخوااید چیکااار کنن ایناا هرکاری کنن شما یچیز میگید یهو واستون اختصاصی صندلی بدن پزشکی تهراان خوب میشه؟_


کسی دنبال حذف کنکور نیست
کنکور عادلانه ترین راه واسه رقابته 
توو کشور کره جنوبی هم کنکور خیلی سنگین تر و رقابتی تر و بدتر داره برگزار میشه کسی هم اعتراضی نداره
چون واسه رسیدن به صندلی های دانشگاه های برتر باید رقابت سنگین باشه
وگرنه کنکور مشکلی نداره

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


کشور های اروپایی و آمریکایی صد ساله که معدل توشون مهمه نه اینکه یک شبه بخواد مهم بشه . یعنی طی صد سال گذشته هر دانش آموز میدونسته که از اول راهنمایی نمراتش مهمه و واسه کسب نمراتش تمام تلاششو میکنه. نه اینکه پنجاه سال معدل مهم نباشه بعد یک دفعه مهم بشه .


کنکور دو سال دیگه رو گفتن اونم مقطع دوازدهمش بعدم اگه متن رو میخوندی گفتم اون بخش 60 درصدش فقط مشکل داره مگرنه باقیش عالیه بعدم نیومدن ازمونی که دادی رو بگن مهمه ازمونی که دو سال دیگه بهش میرسی و تو دو مقطع از سال میتونی اصلاحش کنی رو گفتن به قول شما اگه بخوااد اینجوری باشه هم به مرور الان فقط دواازدهم چند سال بعد یازدهم...ولی بازم میگم من بخش معدلش رو درست ندونستم ولی به نظرم بااقی مزایای این حرکت میصرفه_

----------


## Dean

> سلام میشه لینک متن کامل خبر رو بذارید؟


https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...A7%D8%AF%DB%8C
مال امروزه

----------


## Amir_H80

> کسی دنبال حذف کنکور نیست
> کنکور عادلانه ترین راه واسه رقابته 
> توو کشور کره جنوبی هم کنکور خیلی سنگین تر و رقابتی تر و بدتر داره برگزار میشه کسی هم اعتراضی نداره
> چون واسه رسیدن به صندلی های دانشگاه های برتر باید رقابت سنگین باشه
> وگرنه کنکور مشکلی نداره


این همه ما داد زدیم گفتیم سهمیه ۲۵ درصد بی عدالتیه کسی نشنید حالا دلشون سوخته ما گفتیم مافیای کنکور اومدن واسه ما معدل رو تاثیرشو کردن ۶۰ درصد.

----------


## Amir_H80

> _
> کنکور دو سال دیگه رو گفتن اونم مقطع دوازدهمش بعدم اگه متن رو میخوندی گفتم اون بخش 60 درصدش فقط مشکل داره مگرنه باقیش عالیه بعدم نیومدن ازمونی که دادی رو بگن مهمه ازمونی که دو سال دیگه بهش میرسی و تو دو مقطع از سال میتونی اصلاحش کنی رو گفتن به قول شما اگه بخوااد اینجوری باشه هم به مرور الان فقط دواازدهم چند سال بعد یازدهم...ولی بازم میگم من بخش معدلش رو درست ندونستم ولی به نظرم بااقی مزایای این حرکت میصرفه_


کنکور دوبار در سال رو من گفتم باهاش مخالف نیستم .
منتها به شرطی که فاصله کنکور ها کمتر از دوماه باشه و این وسط دوازدهمی ها ضرر نکنن.
چون مثلا تیر ماه و دی ماه باشه دوازدهمی ها به کنکور دی ماه نمیرسند . اما مثلا اول تیر و اول شهریور باشه خوبه. به نفع یه عده از دانش آموزا میشه و بقیه هم ضرر نمیکنند.

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط YasharUR




دورس عمومی رو از کنکور برمیدارن؟؟ 
نمیگنجه واقعا 
یه چیزی میگم از من ناراحت نشین من واقعیت قضیه رو میگم چیزی که به حد کافی به چشم حداقل تو این جریان کنکور دیدم 
اینکه اگه یه همچین چیزی به ضرر موسسات کنکور تموم بشه برداشته میشه وگرنه خیلی سخت میشه با امضا تو فارس من کاری کرد.فارس من کدوم اجر رو از اینجا برداشته بگذاره اونور این بشه دومیش؟؟
حالا اگه یه وکیلی گرفته بشه با دلایل مستدل یا با نماینده ها به صورت حضوری تو دفترشون نه مسیج صحبت بشه میشه یه کاری کرد که اونم بعید میدونم کنکور جماعت این کار رو بکنه
اکثر تو سن کمن میترسن از حضوری پیگیری کردن یا خانواده مانع میشه که اقا تو درس خون نیستی دنبال بهانه ای بتمرگ سر جات 
به شخصه بعید میدونم این کارو که عمومی ها رو از دفترچه بکشن بیرون 
اصلی ترین دلیلش اینهمه دبیر کله گنده عمومیه .اینا به حد کافی خرشون میره که نگذارن سفره شون کوچیک بشه (اگه راه جایگزین پیدا کنند که راحت تر هم بشه پول در اورد که حمایت هم میکنند) چ
دلیل دوم هم اینکه تو ریدینگ های زبان تو سوال های ترجمه عربی و تو قرابت های ادبیات و تو سوالای دینی بصورت خیلی ملو میشه کلی کار فرهنگی عقیدتی واسه 1 میلیون نفری که دارن کنکور میدن و ناخوداگاهشون خوشگل فعاله  انجام داد  اینم بعید میدونم به این راحتی بشه ازش بگذرن


یاشاار ناموسا فکر میکنی ما الان یادمونه اون متن کوفتی زبان درباره چی بودنصف کنکور درصد منفیه اصلا نفهمیده چی بوداتفاقا حضور دروس عمومی تو رشته تجربی و ریاضی فقط زبان انگلیسیش قابل فهم بود که اونم درست درس نمیدن که بدرد بخوره مگرنه همون اختصاصیا کافیه بعدم اون دبیر عمومی درساش تو رشته انسانی ااختصاصی محسوب میشه بره ااونجا حرف بزنه چه دلیل داره عربی و دینی داشته بااشن ریاضی تجربی حتی فارسی هم تاا این حد نیاز نیست همون در حد امتحاان نهاایی بهتره_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


کنکور دوبار در سال رو من گفتم باهاش مخالف نیستم .
منتها به شرطی که فاصله کنکور ها کمتر از دوماه باشه و این وسط دوازدهمی ها ضرر نکنن.
چون مثلا تیر ماه و دی ماه باشه دوازدهمی ها به کنکور دی ماه نمیرسند . اما مثلا اول تیر و اول شهریور باشه خوبه. به نفع یه عده از دانش آموزا میشه و بقیه هم ضرر نمیکنند.


به دی نمیرسن چراا نمیرسن منظورت دوازدهمی هایی هست که دی ماه تازه نیم سال اولو خوندن ؟خوب کنکور بزاری مرداد شهریور بازم نمیرسن یک نیمسال هم نخوندنااون کنکور دوم بیشتر واسه پشت کنکوریاس_

----------


## CrdTr-

یه نظرم این طرح جزو معدود اتفاقات مثبت سیستم آموزشی ایران میتونه باشه، جالبه خیلی ها تا قبل از این از دروس عمومی و تاثیر کم معدل مینالیدن، حالا که دارن شرایط رو برمیگردونن دوباره خیلی ها معترض شدن! این روش به استاندارد های جهانی آموزش نزدیک تره! دلیل نداره دانش آموزی که میخواد پزشکی یا مهندسی یا هنر یا... بخونه، دروس عمومی رو درحد بسیار بالایی مسلط باشه، همونقدر که بتونه امتحان مدرسه نمره خوبی بگیره کافیه. مهم دروس اختصاصی و به خصوص دروس اصلی هر رشته(زیست تجربی و ریاضی ریاضی و...) است که باید ضریبشون بالاتر هم بره. قطعا هر مصوبه ای مخالفان و موافقان خودش رو داره ولی نظر شخصی من روی این طرح مثبته. باید ببینیم که در آینده چه اتفاقی میفته.

----------


## YasharUR

> _
> کنکور دو سال دیگه رو گفتن اونم مقطع دوازدهمش بعدم اگه متن رو میخوندی گفتم اون بخش 60 درصدش فقط مشکل داره مگرنه باقیش عالیه بعدم نیومدن ازمونی که دادی رو بگن مهمه ازمونی که دو سال دیگه بهش میرسی و تو دو مقطع از سال میتونی اصلاحش کنی رو گفتن به قول شما اگه بخوااد اینجوری باشه هم به مرور الان فقط دواازدهم چند سال بعد یازدهم...ولی بازم میگم من بخش معدلش رو درست ندونستم ولی به نظرم بااقی مزایای این حرکت میصرفه_


دوسال کاملا منطقیه به نظر منم 
فقط به شرطی که اون دوتا مقطعی تو هر سال واسه جبران رو بگذارن واسه بکس .پول خون بها نگیرن از ملت 
کف هزینه ای که واسه برگذاری میشه با در نظر گرفتن سوپسید دولتی .نمیگم رایگان که اصولا چون تحصیل رایگانه تو قانون باید پول نگیرن ولی دیگه به فکر اینکه از هر امتحان یه چیزی هم بمونه ته جیبشون نباشن
دوستان یکم دارن احساسی به قضیه نگاه میکنند ولی در نظر بگیرید بنا به منطق قانون برگذاری رو هر ساله طوری در نظر میگیرن که کفه ترازو به سمت کسایی که تازه سال اولشون هست  سنگینی میکنه
غیر این نمیتونند جمعش کنند واسه هر سلیقه ای و شرایطی کنکور بگذارن  .مثل کنکور 98 که نحوه طراحی سوالا رو دیدین 
بازم حرفم یکم تلخه ولی قبول کنید شمایی که به بنا به هر دلیلی(منطقی یا کم کاری خودتون)  نتوستین سال اول جمع کنید یا الان 6-7 سال از کنکور اول تون میگذره و الان مجدد میخوایید کنکور بدید باید قبول کنید که تاوان پس بدین 
واسه 402 فکر میکنی اگه قبول کنی که باید عوض اینکه اون موقع قبول نشدی رو باید بدی میتونی برنامه ریزی کنی که چطور تو این دو سال معدلم رو درست و درمون کنم یا واسه کنکور مدل جدید بخونم 
وگرنه این اولین تغییر شرایط ازمون واست نیست اخریش هم نخواهد بود 
بعدم این طرح خامه .دادن بیرون که نظر نه شما بلکه موسسات و دبیرا رو جویا بشن  :Yahoo (4):  ببینند 
کی اصلی میشه وقتی بیاد رو سایت که فکر کنم نهایت تا مهر با دادن برنامه 401 برنامه 402 رو هم بدن

----------


## YasharUR

> _
> یاشاار ناموسا فکر میکنی ما الان یادمونه اون متن کوفتی زبان درباره چی بودنصف کنکور درصد منفیه اصلا نفهمیده چی بوداتفاقا حضور دروس عمومی تو رشته تجربی و ریاضی فقط زبان انگلیسیش قابل فهم بود که اونم درست درس نمیدن که بدرد بخوره مگرنه همون اختصاصیا کافیه بعدم اون دبیر عمومی درساش تو رشته انسانی ااختصاصی محسوب میشه بره ااونجا حرف بزنه چه دلیل داره عربی و دینی داشته بااشن ریاضی تجربی حتی فارسی هم تاا این حد نیاز نیست همون در حد امتحاان نهاایی بهتره_


من که کنکور از سرم شد حمد لله ولی خودمم به غایت مخالف بودم با دروس عمومی تو تجربی و ریاضی .حالا انسانی باز یه دلیلی میشه براش ساخت 
بیشتر سغی کردم از جلد اونا به قضیه نگاه کنم  :Yahoo (4):  که خب با در نظر گرفتن اون درصد منفیا میشه گفت که نگاه گلواژه ای بود اخرت  متن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amir_H80

> _
> یاشاار ناموسا فکر میکنی ما الان یادمونه اون متن کوفتی زبان درباره چی بودنصف کنکور درصد منفیه اصلا نفهمیده چی بوداتفاقا حضور دروس عمومی تو رشته تجربی و ریاضی فقط زبان انگلیسیش قابل فهم بود که اونم درست درس نمیدن که بدرد بخوره مگرنه همون اختصاصیا کافیه بعدم اون دبیر عمومی درساش تو رشته انسانی ااختصاصی محسوب میشه بره ااونجا حرف بزنه چه دلیل داره عربی و دینی داشته بااشن ریاضی تجربی حتی فارسی هم تاا این حد نیاز نیست همون در حد امتحاان نهاایی بهتره_


*آخه مشکل اینجاست وقتی دروس عمومی از کنکور حذف بشه کنکور هوش محور تر میشه . اگه الان آی کیو ۵۰ درصد تاثیر داره تو کنکور اگه عمومی ها حذف بشه تاثر ضریب هوشی میشه ۸۰ درصد و این فقط و فقط به نفع بچه های باهوش سمپاد هستش و فقط مدارس دولتی ضرر میکنند کافیه برید درصد های بچه های مدارس دولتی رو ببینید که اکثراً عمومی ها رو خیلی بهتر از اختصاصی ها جواب دادن .
البته منظورم واسه رشته های درجه دو هستش.*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط YasharUR




دوسال کاملا منطقیه به نظر منم 
فقط به شرطی که اون دوتا مقطعی تو هر سال واسه جبران رو بگذارن واسه بکس .پول خون بها نگیرن از ملت 
کف هزینه ای که واسه برگذاری میشه با در نظر گرفتن سوپسید دولتی .نمیگم رایگان که اصولا چون تحصیل رایگانه تو قانون باید پول نگیرن ولی دیگه به فکر اینکه از هر امتحان یه چیزی هم بمونه ته جیبشون نباشن
دوستان یکم دارن احساسی به قضیه نگاه میکنند ولی در نظر بگیرید بنا به منطق قانون برگذاری رو هر ساله طوری در نظر میگیرن که کفه ترازو به سمت کسایی که تازه سال اولشون هست  سنگینی میکنه
غیر این نمیتونند جمعش کنند واسه هر سلیقه ای و شرایطی کنکور بگذارن  .مثل کنکور 98 که نحوه طراحی سوالا رو دیدین 
بازم حرفم یکم تلخه ولی قبول کنید شمایی که به بنا به هر دلیلی(منطقی یا کم کاری خودتون)  نتوستین سال اول جمع کنید یا الان 6-7 سال از کنکور اول تون میگذره و الان مجدد میخوایید کنکور بدید باید قبول کنید که تاوان پس بدین 
واسه 402 فکر میکنی اگه قبول کنی که باید عوض اینکه اون موقع قبول نشدی رو باید بدی میتونی برنامه ریزی کنی که چطور تو این دو سال معدلم رو درست و درمون کنم یا واسه کنکور مدل جدید بخونم 
وگرنه این اولین تغییر شرایط ازمون واست نیست اخریش هم نخواهد بود 
بعدم این طرح خامه .دادن بیرون که نظر نه شما بلکه موسسات و دبیرا رو جویا بشن  ببینند 
کی اصلی میشه وقتی بیاد رو سایت که فکر کنم نهایت تا مهر با دادن برنامه 401 برنامه 402 رو هم بدن


خوب دقیقاا حرف منو زدی همین کنکور دوبار هم درواقع بیشتر واسه اینه که سن داوطلبااا نره بالا همون چند ماه بعد برن دانشگاه سال اولیا لب مرزی ها بازم بنظرم انچنان تفاوت ایجاد نمیکنه بلااخره ظرفیت محدود هستش بعدم من موافق این جرکات سنجش هستم فکر نکن مثلا پشت کنکور موندم میگم واسه ماا پشت کنکوریا کااری بکنن کنکور میدون جنگیه وااسه خودش الان طرف شاکی من معدل دوازدهمم بده یعنی از الاان میگه منی که حدااقل دوتاا کنکور داادم قراره دوسال دیگه هم کنکور بدم یاا حتی اینکه شاکی هستن جرا نظام قدیما معدلشون کاربرد نداره همه جا همینه گپ تحصیبلی یا وقفه اعتبار مدرکشونو بی اارزش میکنه_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


آخه مشکل اینجاست وقتی دروس عمومی از کنکور حذف بشه کنکور هوش محور تر میشه . اگه الان آی کیو ۵۰ درصد تاثیر داره تو کنکور اگه عمومی ها حذف بشه تاثر ضریب هوشی میشه ۸۰ درصد و این فقط و فقط به نفع بچه های باهوش سمپاد هستش و فقط مدارس دولتی ضرر میکنند کافیه برید درصد های بچه های مدارس دولتی رو ببینید که اکثراً عمومی ها رو خیلی بهتر از اختصاصی ها جواب دادن .


کنکور همش هوش و تلاشه که همون خرخونی هم استعدادیه که بیشتر تو سمپاادیاا هستش چه عمومی باشه چه نباشه کنکور دیگه انقدر میدون جنگ شده که رقابتش وحشتنااک ضریب هوشی تااثیر گذاره مثلا فکر میکتنی دروس عمومی رو سمپاادیا نمیزنن؟اونم مثل هلو میزنن_

----------


## Amir_H80

> _
> خوب دقیقاا حرف منو زدی همین کنکور دوبار هم درواقع بیشتر واسه اینه که سن داوطلبااا نره بالا همون چند ماه بعد برن دانشگاه سال اولیا لب مرزی ها بازم بنظرم انچنان تفاوت ایجاد نمیکنه بلااخره ظرفیت محدود هستش بعدم من موافق این جرکات سنجش هستم فکر نکن مثلا پشت کنکور موندم میگم واسه ماا پشت کنکوریا کااری بکنن کنکور میدون جنگیه وااسه خودش الان طرف شاکی من معدل دوازدهمم بده یعنی از الاان میگه منی که حدااقل دوتاا کنکور داادم قراره دوسال دیگه هم کنکور بدم یاا حتی اینکه شاکی هستن جرا نظام قدیما معدلشون کاربرد نداره همه جا همینه گپ تحصیبلی یا وقفه اعتبار مدرکشونو بی اارزش میکنه_


منظورت از گپ تحصیلی اینه که اگه کسی مدرک پزشکی رو ۳۵ سالگی بگیره مدرکش بی ارزش تر از کسیه که ۲۶ سالگی گرفته ؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


منظورت از گپ تحصیلی اینه که اگه کسی مدرک پزشکی رو ۳۵ سالگی بگیره مدرکش بی ارزش تر از کسیه که ۲۶ سالگی گرفته ؟


نه نه منظورم اینه طرف دیپلمشو بیست سال پیش گرفته الان موقع پذیرش اکثر دانشگاه هاای تاپ رد میشه چه برسه به کشورایی مثل ایراان که رقاابتش سنگین تره گپ تحصیل وقفه تحصیلی منظورمه_

----------


## reza1401

> *آخه مشکل اینجاست وقتی دروس عمومی از کنکور حذف بشه کنکور هوش محور تر میشه . اگه الان آی کیو ۵۰ درصد تاثیر داره تو کنکور اگه عمومی ها حذف بشه تاثر ضریب هوشی میشه ۸۰ درصد و این فقط و فقط به نفع بچه های باهوش سمپاد هستش و فقط مدارس دولتی ضرر میکنند کافیه برید درصد های بچه های مدارس دولتی رو ببینید که اکثراً عمومی ها رو خیلی بهتر از اختصاصی ها جواب دادن .
> البته منظورم واسه رشته های درجه دو هستش.*


ببین حرفت درسته درمورد دروس اختصاصی.ولی اینم در نظر بگیر اگه کسی میخواد برق یا کامپیوتر تو شریف مثلا بخونه.یا  میخواد پزشکی؛دندونپزشکی یا داروسازی تو تهران و.. بخونه قاعدتا بابد تسلط رو دروس اختصاصیش داشته باشه.صد زدن دینی یامثلا عربی هیچ کمکی به این فرد تو دانشگاه نمیتونه بکنه.این حذف دروس عمومی با این دیدگاه انجام شده.
درمورد سطح آزمونم لگم تجربه شیمی ۹۹ و امسال نشونداد وقتی اکثریت به سبک آزمون عادت کنن وخودشون رو جوری ارتقا میدن که اگه سالهای بعد سوالات در همون سطح باشه وجلوشون گذاشته بشه دیگه اون درس رو بهتر خواهند زد و اعتراص چندانی ندارن.شیمی پارسال و ریاضی امسال سخت ترین درسها تو تاریخ کنکور تو مدل خودشون محسوب میشن.یعنی دیگه سنگین تر از ریاصی ۱۴۰۰ نمیتونن سوال طرح کنن.بنابراین حتی اگه آزمون اختصاصی خالی هم بشه(که اللته درمورد تحققش تردید دارم)دانش آموزا دیگه این سبکارو تا اون موقع تمرین کردن.فقط یه فیزیک باقی مونده که اونم شاید ۱۴۰۱ نولتش باشه که بسیار دشوار بشه.

----------


## mojtabamessi

اینکه دروس عمومی از کنکور حذف بشن عالیه
تاثیر ۶۰ درصد نمره نهایی دیگه مزخرفه
کنکور اختصاصی فوق العاده سخت میشه

----------


## meghdad

بنظرم دارن سعی میکنن با این تبصره ها مصوبه ها کنکورو مدرنیته کنن مثل اکثر آزمون ورودی دانشگاه ها آزمون yos اینا...
 بهرحال...
تنها وظیفه ماها اینه اینقدری تلاش کنیم درس بخونیم ک کبود بشیم هرچقدر کنکور سخت و... هزاران کار انجام بدن مانعت بشن نتونن تورو از رسیدن به اون هدف منصرف کنن... اینقدری بجنگ عالی باش  این چیزا مانعت نشه... درسته نمیتونیم چیزیوو توی این کشور تغییر بدیم باید بپذیریم همه چیز از خودمون شرو میشه هزاران بلاهم سرت بیارن توی این جنگ نباید کم بیاری ناامید بشی ...

----------


## sea

> اول شماره همراه رو به لاتین بعد کد براتون پیامک میشه بعد کد رو به لاتین وارد کنید و بعد وارد صفحه فارس من میشید این بار میتونید رای رو ثبت کنید


متاسفانه نشد
نمیدونم ایرادش از کجاس

----------


## sea

> _
> خوب دقیقاا حرف منو زدی همین کنکور دوبار هم درواقع بیشتر واسه اینه که سن داوطلبااا نره بالا همون چند ماه بعد برن دانشگاه سال اولیا لب مرزی ها بازم بنظرم انچنان تفاوت ایجاد نمیکنه بلااخره ظرفیت محدود هستش بعدم من موافق این جرکات سنجش هستم فکر نکن مثلا پشت کنکور موندم میگم واسه ماا پشت کنکوریا کااری بکنن کنکور میدون جنگیه وااسه خودش الان طرف شاکی من معدل دوازدهمم بده یعنی از الاان میگه منی که حدااقل دوتاا کنکور داادم قراره دوسال دیگه هم کنکور بدم یاا حتی اینکه شاکی هستن جرا نظام قدیما معدلشون کاربرد نداره همه جا همینه گپ تحصیبلی یا وقفه اعتبار مدرکشونو بی اارزش میکنه_


تو آمریکا وو...سن خیلی مطرح نیست مثلاً مورد بود مادرو دختر باهم فارغ التحصیل شدن!یا مثلاً در50سالگی رشته جدید خوندن و....

----------


## saj8jad

من تصور میکنم این مصوبه و طرح با این شکل حداقل اجرا نمیشه  :Yahoo (105): 
بهتره صبور باشید عزیزان و بزارید دولت جدید خصوصا وزرای جدید علوم و آ.پ بیان روی کار تا یه حرکتایی بزنن، چون به نظر میرسه به احتمال زیاد این مصوبه تغییراتی خواهد داشت  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Amir_H80

*مشکل این نظر سنجی اینه که گفته شما با مصوبه موافقید؟ خب خیلی ها با دو سه بند مصوبه موافق هستند و زدن بله.
اما چیزی که مشخص و واضحه اینه که همه فارغ التحصیل ها و بیشتر یازدهمی ها با تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل و شرط معدل دانشگاه ها مخالفند و همین دو بند اگه لغو بشه کافیه.*

----------


## lover sick

> *مشکل این نظر سنجی اینه که گفته شما با مصوبه موافقید؟ خب خیلی ها با دو سه بند مصوبه موافق هستند و زدن بله.
> اما چیزی که مشخص و واضحه اینه که همه فارغ التحصیل ها و بیشتر یازدهمی ها با تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل و شرط معدل دانشگاه ها مخالفند و همین دو بند اگه لغو بشه کافیه.*


منظور من هم از نظرسنجی همین تاثیر قطعی معدل و شرط معدل بود
وگرنه همه با حذف دروس عمومی و دو کنکور موافقند

----------


## Saeed79

> منظور من هم از نظرسنجی همین تاثیر قطعی معدل و شرط معدل بود
> وگرنه همه با حذف دروس عمومی و دو کنکور موافقند


*وقتی با حذف دروس عمومی مجبور شدن توی یک سال 8 تا المپیاد اختصاصی بدن میفهمن چه اشتباهی کردن*

----------


## meghdad

> *وقتی با حذف دروس عمومی مجبور شدن توی یک سال 8 تا المپیاد اختصاصی بدن میفهمن چه اشتباهی کردن*


یه کنکور تبدیل به ۸ الی ۹ تا کنکور المپیادی سخت میشه. .

----------


## lover sick

️کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ قطعاً تغییر خواهد کرد

منصور کبگانیان، دبیر ستاد جامع علمی کشور:
داوطلبان عمیق درس بخوانند، تست‌زنی ۴۰ درصد در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ نقش دارد. باید مسائل تدریجی حل شود. 
در کنکورهای قبل، آینده یک دانش‌آموز چندساعته رقم می‌خورد اما با تصمیمات جدید امتحانات نهایی در دوران ۲۵ روزه انجام می‌شود. 
کنکور در حدود ۳۰ روز و با فاصله زمانی مناسب انجام می‌شود.
 دستگاه‌های مسئول همچون آموزش‌وپرورش، وزارت بهداشت و... باید بدانند که مصوبه تغییر کنکور قطعاً در سال ۱۴۰۲ انجام می‌شود.
 آموزش‌وپرورش زیرساخت‌ها را محیا کند  و و از این رو هم‌اکنون توجه به کتب درسی از اهمیت بالایی برخوردار است./

به نظر میاد دیگه قطعی باشه

----------


## Amir_H80

> ������️کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ قطعاً تغییر خواهد کرد
> 
> منصور کبگانیان، دبیر ستاد جامع علمی کشور:
> ������داوطلبان عمیق درس بخوانند، تست‌زنی ۴۰ درصد در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ نقش دارد. باید مسائل تدریجی حل شود. 
> ������در کنکورهای قبل، آینده یک دانش‌آموز چندساعته رقم می‌خورد اما با تصمیمات جدید امتحانات نهایی در دوران ۲۵ روزه انجام می‌شود. 
> ������کنکور در حدود ۳۰ روز و با فاصله زمانی مناسب انجام می‌شود.
> ������ دستگاه‌های مسئول همچون آموزش‌وپرورش، وزارت بهداشت و... باید بدانند که مصوبه تغییر کنکور قطعاً در سال ۱۴۰۲ انجام می‌شود.
> ������ آموزش‌وپرورش زیرساخت‌ها را محیا کند  و و از این رو هم‌اکنون توجه به کتب درسی از اهمیت بالایی برخوردار است./
> 
> به نظر میاد دیگه قطعی باشه


*اگه یازدهمی ها همکاری نکنن متأسفانه قطعی اجرا میشه باید یازدهمی ها بیدار بشن بفهمن چه خواب هایی براشون دیدن الان من خیلی از یادهمی ها رو میشناسم هیچ خبر ندارن دروس عمومی حذف شده دارن عمومی میخونن هرروز! 
اصلا انگار نمیدونن چنین مصوبه ای وجود داره.*

----------


## Amir_H80

*نمیدونم این ۸ نفر واسه چی زدن بله ، بابا شما معدلتون ۱۹ هم بشه ضرر میکنید چرا این رو نمیفهمید ؟ چرا باعث میشید که این افرادی که پشت این طرح هستن فکر کنند که دانش آموزان از این طرح راضی هستن؟ چرا یکم تفکر نمیکنید؟ دوست دارم یکی از شما بیاد بگه که چرا از ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل راضی هستش.*

----------


## Dean

فقط همینو میگم که خاااااک بر سر ان ۸ نفری که بله زدن... ۱۹ که هیچی شما ۲۰ هم بشه معدلتون و واسه رشته ی تاپ درس بخونید ، با تاثیر قطعی ضرر میکنید احمقا :Yahoo (23):

----------


## reza1401

> *نمیدونم این ۸ نفر واسه چی زدن بله ، بابا شما معدلتون ۱۹ هم بشه ضرر میکنید چرا این رو نمیفهمید ؟ چرا باعث میشید که این افرادی که پشت این طرح هستن فکر کنند که دانش آموزان از این طرح راضی هستن؟ چرا یکم تفکر نمیکنید؟ دوست دارم یکی از شما بیاد بگه که چرا از ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل راضی هستش.*


شاید فکر میکنن اگه شصت درصد قطعی معدل لحاط بشه اونو راحت تر میتونن کسب کنن و دیگه تاثیر کنکور  از صد بشه چهل درصد،  با توجه به سطحی که تو دوسال اخیر بوده به نفعشونه ولی به نطرم اشتباه میکنن.این ۶۰ و ۴۰ براساس تراز قراره موثر باشه.توی تراز هم مهم اینه که شما در مقایسه با رقبات چه عملکردی داری.اگر فرضا همه ی نفرات اصلی معدل ۱۹ یا ۲۰ هم بگیرن عملا  قسمت اعطم رقابت و غربالگری بازم رو دوش همون چهل درصد کنکور میفته.این نکته رو احتمالا بهش دقت نکردن.با خودشون گفتن خب کسب معدل نوزده تو نهایی راحت تره پس اینجا فعلا شصت درصد رو هلو برو تو گلو کسب می کنیم.درحالی که اصلا به این شکل نخواهدبود!!

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

عاقامن یادمه ایناواسه۹۹هم گفتن داوطلبانی نظام قدیم حق دادن کنکورجدیدروندارن بعدازچهارماه حرفشونوعوض کردن !! 
یامثلا اردیبهشت وزیر علوم اومدگفت به هیچ عنوان کنکورعقب نمیفته اونوقت ۲۰روزبعدکنکور رو تعویق کردن 
درضمن خیلی ازمعلماوانتشاراتی ها از حذف دروس عمومی ناراضین مطمئن باشید این مصوبه عوض خواهدشد 

پ.ن: من نمیدونم رییس جمهوراسکل ما دقیقا چه مرگش بود این ماه آخر !!!!
مرده شور خودشو ومصوبه هاشو ببره 

پ.ن۲: دوستان اینجاایرانه روزی هزاربارهمه حرفاشونوعوض میکنن

پ.ن۳: کل مصوبه به کنارمن فقط هلاک اون قسمتیم که گفته توورودی وپذیرش هم خود دانشگاه دخیله و...

----------


## lover sick

> عاقامن یادمه ایناواسه۹۹هم گفتن داوطلبانی نظام قدیم حق دادن کنکورجدیدروندارن بعدازچهارماه حرفشونوعوض کردن !! 
> یامثلا اردیبهشت وزیر علوم اومدگفت به هیچ عنوان کنکورعقب نمیفته اونوقت ۲۰روزبعدکنکور رو تعویق کردن 
> درضمن خیلی ازمعلماوانتشاراتی ها از حذف دروس عمومی ناراضین مطمئن باشید این مصوبه عوض خواهدشد 
> 
> پ.ن: من نمیدونم رییس جمهوراسکل ما دقیقا چه مرگش بود این ماه آخر !!!!
> مرده شور خودشو ومصوبه هاشو ببره 
> 
> پ.ن۲: دوستان اینجاایرانه روزی هزاربارهمه حرفاشونوعوض میکنن
> 
> پ.ن۳: کل مصوبه به کنارمن فقط هلاک اون قسمتیم که گفته توورودی وپذیرش هم خود دانشگاه دخیله و...


لعنتی آخه این چی بود توو روزای آخر دولتش تصویب کرد
یعنی تا لحظه آخرم دست بردار نبود

----------


## miss_shadow

امیدوارم دولت جدید باهاش مخالفت کنه یا حداقل تغیراتش مثبت شه ینی چی که نظام قدیم باید بره دوباره مدرک جدید بگیره ,نظام قدیم با اون ابهتش انقد خوار و ذلیل شده که قبولشم ندارن!

----------


## Dean

یکی به کبگانی عنتر بگه اخه مگه شیش ماهه متولد شدی؟؟؟ 
این همه نهاد مخالفن، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی دهنشو بینده دیگه ؛ این همه نهاد دارن با استدلال و منطق مخالفت خودشونو اعلام میکنن از وزارت علوم گرفته تا کمیسیون اموزش مجلس تا دیدیان شفافیت و عدالت .. چند سال پیش هم دیوان عدالت اداری رای به تاثیر مثبت داد.. دبیرا شاکین... بچه ها شاکین... دولت روحانی تموم شد ، این عنتر زرزر میکنه که نه فلانه نه بازم الاجراس...

----------


## reza1401

> یکی به کبگانی عنتر بگه اخه مگه شیش ماهه متولد شدی؟؟؟ 
> این همه نهاد مخالفن، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی دهنشو بینده دیگه ؛ این همه نهاد دارن با استدلال و منطق مخالفت خودشونو اعلام میکنن از وزارت علوم گرفته تا کمیسیون اموزش مجلس تا دیدیان شفافیت و عدالت .. چند سال پیش هم دیوان عدالت اداری رای به تاثیر مثبت داد.. دبیرا شاکین... بچه ها شاکین... دولت روحانی تموم شد ، این عنتر زرزر میکنه که نه فلانه نه بازم الاجراس...


کبگانیان استاد مکانیک امیرکبیره و دبیر نقشه جامع علمی.منتهی این طرح فقط نظراون نبوده.نظر عاملی دبیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و سوزنچیان و روسای دانشگاه های شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر و دانشگاه آزادم تقریبا همین بوده.تا زمانی که ترکیب شورا عوض نشه بعیده طرح رو کنار بگذارن.اگه وزیر علوم جدید انتخاب بشه اونم روسای دانشگاه رو عوض کنه اون موقع احتمال تجدید نظر تو طرح بیشتره.منتهی این فرایند زمانبر خواهد بود.اینا هم باعلم همین موضوع تصویبش کردن که اگه دولت جدیدم بخواد تغییرش بده اینقدر روندش طول بکشه که تا حداقل ۱۴۰۱ کش بیاد!بعدم بگن چون تا ۱۴۰۲  یه سال بیشتر نمونده باید همین طرحو اجرا کنیم.چون وقت واسه مطرح کردن طرح جدید نمونده!!
حالا باید دید عزم وزیر علوم جدید و خود رئیسی تا چه حد جدیه و اصولا اونا موافق این طرح به شکل فعلیش هستن یا نه؟؟

----------


## Dean

> کبگانیان استاد مکانیک امیرکبیره و دبیر نقشه جامع علمی.منتهی این طرح فقط نظراون نبوده.نظر عاملی دبیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و سوزنچیان و روسای دانشگاه های شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر و دانشگاه آزادم تقریبا همین بوده.تا زمانی که ترکیب شورا عوض نشه بعیده طرح رو کنار بگذارن.اگه وزیر علوم جدید انتخاب بشه اونم روسای دانشگاه رو عوض کنه اون موقع احتمال تجدید نظر تو طرح بیشتره.منتهی این فرایند زمانبر خواهد بود.اینا هم باعلم همین موضوع تصویبش کردن که اگه دولت جدیدم بخواد تغییرش بده اینقدر روندش طول بکشه که تا حداقل ۱۴۰۱ کش بیاد!بعدم بگن چون تا ۱۴۰۲  یه سال بیشتر نمونده باید همین طرحو اجرا کنیم.چون وقت واسه مطرح کردن طرح جدید نمونده!!
> حالا باید دید عزم وزیر علوم جدید و خود رئیسی تا چه حد جدیه و اصولا اونا موافق این طرح به شکل فعلیش هستن یا نه؟؟


اگه این طرح تصویب بشه یعنی عملا با تاثیر قطعی ۶۰ درصدی معدل به فرض که معدل کسی ۱۹ و خورده ای باش هم شانس قبولیش بسیار میاد پایین مگه نه؟
بعد چرا کمیسیون اموزش مجلس انقد منفعله؟ فقط ابراز مخالفت میکنن مگه اینا قانون ندارن تا زمانیکه سه سال نهایی برگزار نشده حق اینکه تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه رو ندارن؟!

----------


## Dean

> اول اینکه ادب رو رعایت کنید و حد خودتون رو حفظ کنید. بعدشم من نمیفهمم چطور کسی که درسشو بخونه و امتحانشو خوب بده قراره ضرر کنه؟ میشه توضیح بدی؟ رقابته! اگر به ضرره، به ضرر همست! اگر به نفعه، به نفع همست! چرا متوجه نمیشید؟ آره اینجوری ورود به دانشگاه با حدنصاب معدل سخت تر میشه و باید هم بشه، هرسال یک میلیون دانشجو از کنکور وارد رشته های مختلف میشن، یعنی اگه جلبک هم سر جلسه کنکور بشینه و منفی نزنه میتونه وارد دانشگاه شه، همین میشه که نرخ بیکاری فارغ التحصیلان دو برابر نرخ بیکاری بیسوادانه. بالاخره یه جایی باید این چرخه قطع بشه، حالا نه حرف من نه حرف جنابعالی تاثیری رو تصمیم اینا نداره، هرکس دیدگاه خودشو داره و به نظر من این طرح در بلندمدت گوشه ای از ضعف های فراوون سیستم آموزشی ایران رو رفع میکنه ولی همچنان خیلی جای کار داره که باید روش فکر شه.


 تو بیوم ببین نوشته حاجی من الان ۱۰ ساله تو‌حیطه کنکورم ..  اگه تا الان با این همه توضیح تو‌انجمن نفهمیدی که حتی معدل بیست برای کسی که قصدش رشته های تاپ در دانشگاه های تاپ، مضر هس پس دیگه هم نمیفهمی و به قول خودت جلبکی.  
حوصله کل کل هم دیگه بیشتر بات ندارم

----------


## reza1401

> اگه این طرح تصویب بشه یعنی عملا با تاثیر قطعی ۶۰ درصدی معدل به فرض که معدل کسی ۱۹ و خورده ای باش هم شانس قبولیش بسیار میاد پایین مگه نه؟
> بعد چرا کمیسیون اموزش مجلس انقد منفعله؟ فقط ابراز مخالفت میکنن مگه اینا قانون ندارن تا زمانیکه سه سال نهایی برگزار نشده حق اینکه تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه رو ندارن؟!


به نظرم اره پایین میاد.همین الانش کم نیستن افرادی که معدل نهاییشون ۲۰ بوده.اگه هوس کنن بیان دوباره کنکور بدن از افرادی که معدلشون بالای ۱۹ هست وضعیت بهتری دارن قطعا.حالا چقدر بهتر بودنش رو باید دید .یکی دیگه از اشکالات طرح اینه که چطور معدل کسی که ده سال پیش امتحان نهایی داده رو با معدل کسی که ۱۴۰۲ میخواد امتحان بده میخوان مقایسه کنن؟؟اصلا به فرض هردوتاشون مثلا ۱۹/۲۳ معدل کتبیشون بوده باشه!ایا سطح امتحان و ارزش نمرات شون مثل هم بوده واقعا؟؟مثلا یه سالی امتحان نهایی ساده تره نمره نوزده گرفتنش اسون بوده‌یه سال دیگه امتحان خیلی سخته.نوزده جز نمرات تاپ محسوب میشده!اینم خودش یه اشکال دیگشه.تازه اونی که تو نطام قدیم امتحان نهایی داده اصلا دروس سوم دبیرستان رو داده که معادل یازدهم فعلیه!!درحالی که اینا واسه دوازدهم ۶۰ درصد تاثیر گذاشتن!چطور میشه با هم مقایسه بشه معدلاشون؟؟
درمورد مجلس راستش زیاد خوش بین نباید بود.نمایندگان مجلس تو این سالها بیشتر مرد حرف بودن تا عمل!از سال ۸۶ تا الان انواع و اقسام قوانین و بند و تبصره به زعم خودشون درمورد کنکور تصویب کردن ولی درعمل هیچی نشد!تنها امید فقط باید یه نطر رئیس جمهور و وزیر علومش باشه.اگه اونا هم موافق طرح باشن دیگه تمومه!

----------


## Dean

> به نظرم اره پایین میاد.همین الانش کم نیستن افرادی که معدل نهاییشون ۲۰ بوده.اگه هوس کنن بیان دوباره کنکور بدن از افرادی که معدلشون بالای ۱۹ هست وضعیت بهتری دارن قطعا.حالا چقدر بهتر بودنش رو باید دید .یکی دیگه از اشکالات طرح اینه که چطور معدل کسی که ده سال پیش امتحان نهایی داده رو با معدل کسی که ۱۴۰۲ میخواد امتحان بده میخوان مقایسه کنن؟؟اصلا به فرض هردوتاشون مثلا ۱۹/۲۳ معدل کتبیشون بوده باشه!ایا سطح امتحان و ارزش نمرات شون مثل هم بوده واقعا؟؟مثلا یه سالی امتحان نهایی ساده تره نمره نوزده گرفتنش اسون بوده‌یه سال دیگه امتحان خیلی سخته.نوزده جز نمرات تاپ محسوب میشده!اینم خودش یه اشکال دیگشه.تازه اونی که تو نطام قدیم امتحان نهایی داده اصلا دروس سوم دبیرستان رو داده که معادل یازدهم فعلیه!!درحالی که اینا واسه دوازدهم ۶۰ درصد تاثیر گذاشتن!چطور میشه با هم مقایسه بشه معدلاشون؟؟
> درمورد مجلس راستش زیاد خوش بین نباید بود.نمایندگان مجلس تو این سالها بیشتر مرد حرف بودن تا عمل!از سال ۸۶ تا الان انواع و اقسام قوانین و بند و تبصره به زعم خودشون درمورد کنکور تصویب کردن ولی درعمل هیچی نشد!تنها امید فقط باید یه نطر رئیس جمهور و وزیر علومش باشه.اگه اونا هم موافق طرح باشن دیگه تمومه!


ممنون از توضیحاتت 
امیدوارم جمع شیم با مشورت با وکیلی حاذق به دیوان عدالت شکایت کنیم بهتر از دست به دامن امثال سبطی شدنه 
یازدهمیای الان که خوابن اصا نمیفهمن چی قراره سرشون بیاد

----------


## Amir_H80

> کبگانیان استاد مکانیک امیرکبیره و دبیر نقشه جامع علمی.منتهی این طرح فقط نظراون نبوده.نظر عاملی دبیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و سوزنچیان و روسای دانشگاه های شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر و دانشگاه آزادم تقریبا همین بوده.تا زمانی که ترکیب شورا عوض نشه بعیده طرح رو کنار بگذارن.اگه وزیر علوم جدید انتخاب بشه اونم روسای دانشگاه رو عوض کنه اون موقع احتمال تجدید نظر تو طرح بیشتره.منتهی این فرایند زمانبر خواهد بود.اینا هم باعلم همین موضوع تصویبش کردن که اگه دولت جدیدم بخواد تغییرش بده اینقدر روندش طول بکشه که تا حداقل ۱۴۰۱ کش بیاد!بعدم بگن چون تا ۱۴۰۲  یه سال بیشتر نمونده باید همین طرحو اجرا کنیم.چون وقت واسه مطرح کردن طرح جدید نمونده!!
> حالا باید دید عزم وزیر علوم جدید و خود رئیسی تا چه حد جدیه و اصولا اونا موافق این طرح به شکل فعلیش هستن یا نه؟؟


*اینا با این همه سواد قطعاً از ضررهای طرح خبر دارند اما گویا دنبال یک راهی هستند که بچه های خودشان رو راحت تر به دانشگاه بفرستند و از اون طرف از طریق ترمیم معدل کلی واسه آموزش و پرورش بودجه جمع کنند.*

----------


## Amir_H80

> اول اینکه ادب رو رعایت کنید و حد خودتون رو حفظ کنید. بعدشم من نمیفهمم چطور کسی که درسشو بخونه و امتحانشو خوب بده قراره ضرر کنه؟ میشه توضیح بدی؟ رقابته! اگر به ضرره، به ضرر همست! اگر به نفعه، به نفع همست! چرا متوجه نمیشید؟ آره اینجوری ورود به دانشگاه با حدنصاب معدل سخت تر میشه و باید هم بشه، هرسال یک میلیون دانشجو از کنکور وارد رشته های مختلف میشن، یعنی اگه جلبک هم سر جلسه کنکور بشینه و منفی نزنه میتونه وارد دانشگاه شه، همین میشه که نرخ بیکاری فارغ التحصیلان دو برابر نرخ بیکاری بیسوادانه. بالاخره یه جایی باید این چرخه قطع بشه، حالا نه حرف من نه حرف جنابعالی تاثیری رو تصمیم اینا نداره، هرکس دیدگاه خودشو داره و به نظر من این طرح در بلندمدت گوشه ای از ضعف های فراوون سیستم آموزشی ایران رو رفع میکنه ولی همچنان خیلی جای کار داره که باید روش فکر شه.


* واقعاً فکر میکنی علت بیکاری فارغ التحصیل ها پایین بودن معدل دیپلمشون هستش؟ متأسفم واسه طرز تفکر ساده لوحانت.
پیشنهاد میکنم بری سایت گزینه دو و کارنامه و نمرات نهایی رتبه های زیر هزار رو ببینی ، اونجا خیلی ها رو میبینی که معدلشون ۱۷ بوده یا حتی ۱۶ . چرا ؟ چون که اصلا نهایی مهم نبوده و طرف فقط رفته پاس کرده اومده و براش کنکور مهم بوده . حالا چه اتفاقی تو کشور می افته؟ معدلی که پنجاه ساله هیچ اهمیتی نداشته (البته تا حد کمی واسه کنکور ۹۴ اهمیت داشته) یک شبه مهم میشه .*

----------


## Amir_H80

*سال ۹۴ که تاثیر ۲۵ درصد قطعی بود خیلی ها بدبخت شدند فکر کن بشه ۶۰ درصد قطعی!*

----------


## Dean

> *سال ۹۴ که تاثیر ۲۵ درصد قطعی بود خیلی ها بدبخت شدند فکر کن بشه ۶۰ درصد قطعی!*


اونوقت حتی ۱۹.۷۵ ها هم از چرخه ی رقابت تو رشته های تاپ حذف می شن

----------


## saber95

> اول اینکه ادب رو رعایت کنید و حد خودتون رو حفظ کنید. بعدشم من نمیفهمم چطور کسی که درسشو بخونه و امتحانشو خوب بده قراره ضرر کنه؟ میشه توضیح بدی؟ رقابته! اگر به ضرره، به ضرر همست! اگر به نفعه، به نفع همست! چرا متوجه نمیشید؟ آره اینجوری ورود به دانشگاه با حدنصاب معدل سخت تر میشه و باید هم بشه، هرسال یک میلیون دانشجو از کنکور وارد رشته های مختلف میشن، یعنی اگه جلبک هم سر جلسه کنکور بشینه و منفی نزنه میتونه وارد دانشگاه شه، همین میشه که نرخ بیکاری فارغ التحصیلان دو برابر نرخ بیکاری بیسوادانه. بالاخره یه جایی باید این چرخه قطع بشه، حالا نه حرف من نه حرف جنابعالی تاثیری رو تصمیم اینا نداره، هرکس دیدگاه خودشو داره و به نظر من این طرح در بلندمدت گوشه ای از ضعف های فراوون سیستم آموزشی ایران رو رفع میکنه ولی همچنان خیلی جای کار داره که باید روش فکر شه.


رسما خیلی شوتی!!!...
توو این انجمن میدونی چندتا تاپیک و نقل قول ها واسه هر تاپیک زده شده اونم با دلایل محکم و مستدل و مستند سر ضرر و زیان های تاثیر قطعی معدل و زیر سوال بردن عدالت آموزشی ؟؟؟
بخوام با ادب بهت بگم، باید بگم که خیلی کم تجربه ای !
بی ادبانه اش هم اینه که هنوز پوشکت باز نشده لازم نیست بیای اینجا به قول یکی از دوستان کرسی شعر بگی !

----------


## saber95

> *سال ۹۴ که تاثیر ۲۵ درصد قطعی بود خیلی ها بدبخت شدند فکر کن بشه ۶۰ درصد قطعی!*


خودم زخم خورده اش هستم؛
سال 94 با درصدهای خوب، رتبه چرت!
بعدش سال 95 تاثیر قطعی برداشته شد که تونستم همون سال یه رتبه ای بیارم . درحالیکه برا سال 95 هیچی نخوندم و هرچی دانسته هام بود از سال 94 بود !

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> لعنتی آخه این چی بود توو روزای آخر دولتش تصویب کرد
> یعنی تا لحظه آخرم دست بردار نبود


بخدا قسم هروقت این تاپیک میادبالا من فقط فحش نثار رییس جمهور و اعضای شورامیکنم 
اصلا قشنگ مشخص بود که هدفشون چیه !! وگرنه تصویب یه همچین مصوبه ای یکماه زمان نمی‌خواست بلکه یکسال زمان میخواست 
جناب روحانی اگه همه مصوبه رواینطورتصویب وابلاغ میکردن واینقد مصمم بودن که دنیابهشت میشد !! قشنگ نیت شومشون مشخصه !
خدانگذره ازشون

----------


## MYDR

> یکی به کبگانی عنتر بگه اخه مگه شیش ماهه متولد شدی؟؟؟ 
> این همه نهاد مخالفن، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی دهنشو بینده دیگه ؛ این همه نهاد دارن با استدلال و منطق مخالفت خودشونو اعلام میکنن از وزارت علوم گرفته تا کمیسیون اموزش مجلس تا دیدیان شفافیت و عدالت .. چند سال پیش هم دیوان عدالت اداری رای به تاثیر مثبت داد.. دبیرا شاکین... بچه ها شاکین... دولت روحانی تموم شد ، این عنتر زرزر میکنه که نه فلانه نه بازم الاجراس...


حرف دلمو زدی !

----------


## MYDR

> ممنون از توضیحاتت 
> امیدوارم جمع شیم با مشورت با وکیلی حاذق به دیوان عدالت شکایت کنیم بهتر از دست به دامن امثال سبطی شدنه 
> یازدهمیای الان که خوابن اصا نمیفهمن چی قراره سرشون بیاد


برای جمع شدن و هر اقدامی کردن بگید چه طور باید عمل کنیم !
 من قصد داشتم یک تاپیک مفصل و صحت های مفصل داشته باشیم که بقیه متوجه بشن ! و هر کسی خواست همکاری کنه !
جدیدا جدیدا دبیر شواری انقلاب فرهنگی توی گوش اژه ای خونده که دیوان عدالت اداری شما نباید مصوبات مارو رد کنه ! و این مصوبات رو کسی رد نمی تونه بکنه جز رهبری و خودش شورای انقلاب فرهنگی !!!

----------


## pouria.sh

> اونوقت حتی ۱۹.۷۵ ها هم از چرخه ی رقابت تو رشته های تاپ حذف می شن


دوست عزیز سندتون برای این حرف چیه؟
چرا حرفی رو میزنید که واقعیت نداره؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوست عزیز سندتون برای این حرف چیه؟
> چرا حرفی رو میزنید که واقعیت نداره؟


حالا شاید کسی که ۱۹.۷۵ گرفته خیلی ضرر نکنه (اما بازم ضرر میکنه) اما قطعا کسی که معدلش شده ۱۸ یا ۱۹ قطعاً ضرر میکنه . با توجه به تعداد بالای معدل بیست ها. 
همین شما ها با موافقتتون با این طرح خیلی ها رو بدبخت نکنید خوبه.
بخوام رک بهت بگم اگه یکی در حد رتبه ۱ کنکور تو کنکور جواب بده اما معدلش ۱۸ باشه رتبش بجای ۱ میشه سه رقمی . 
اون وقت چرا معدلی که پنجاه ساله هیچ اهمیتی نداره یک شبه باید مهم بشه؟ باید حداقل ۵ سال قبل از اجرا اطلاع بدن نه اینکه بگن خب از ۱۴۰۲ دیگه قراره کنکور کلی تغییر بکنه.

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوست عزیز سندتون برای این حرف چیه؟
> چرا حرفی رو میزنید که واقعیت نداره؟


سند هاش تو تاپیک های مربوط به کنکور ۹۴ موجوده . برید جستجو کنید پیدا میکنید. 
بگم که با ۶۰ درصد شدن تاثیر معدل شما هیچ نفعی نمیبرید حتی با معدل بیست و این طرح یعنی اینکه شما واسه کسب رتبه زیر هزار باید معدلتون بالای ۱۹.۵۰ باشه حداقل وگرنه امکان کسب رتبه زیر هزار وجود نداره .

----------


## MYDR

> دوست عزیز سندتون برای این حرف چیه؟
> چرا حرفی رو میزنید که واقعیت نداره؟


 این که نمرات قراره تراز بشه ! یعنی این که اگر کسی حتی قبلا حتی معدلش 20 شده باشه چون امتحانات نهایی سال های قبل آبکی بوده با کسانی که قرار امتحان نهایی جدید در عرض 30 روز امتحان بدن که به سختی کنکور خواهد بود، فرق اساسی داره و ملاک میشه این این های که به صورت نهایی کنکور وار امتحان دادند ! پس 20 سال ها قبل ممکن با تراز کردن نمرات میانگین وزنی نمراتشون پایین تر میاد ! و حالا با کسانی که حتی در کنکور 40%  باهم شرایط یکسان کسب کنند بازم به رشته های تاپ که همه دعواها سرهمون رشته ها است نرسند !!!!
  و از طرفی کسی که از قبل این مصوبه حتی معدل 20 شده باشه دیگه ترمیم معدل نمی تونه که انجام بده که مثلا نمره اش بالاتر بره ! پس همیشه این قسمت از درصدش همیشه ثابت میمونه !
و بالعکس قبلی ها نمره های 20 ساده ای گرفتن، ولی امتحانات نهایی با این مصوبه ها چیزی وحشت ناک سخت میشه که 20 و... دیگه به این آبکی ها نیست !
پس این دوستمون حرف حقی زده که واقعیت داره، شما نباید چشم و گوشتون رو روی واقعیت ها ببندید !!

----------


## Amir_H80

> این که نمرات قراره تراز بشه ! یعنی این که اگر کسی حتی قبلا حتی معدلش 20 شده باشه چون امتحانات نهایی سال های قبل آبکی بوده با کسانی که قرار امتحان نهایی جدید در عرض 30 روز امتحان بدن که به سختی کنکور خواهد بود، فرق اساسی داره و ملاک میشه این این های که به صورت نهایی کنکور وار امتحان دادند ! پس 20 سال ها قبل ممکن با تراز کردن نمرات میانگین وزنی نمراتشون پایین تر میاد ! و حالا با کسانی که حتی در کنکور 40%  باهم شرایط یکسان کسب کنند بازم به رشته های تاپ که همه دعواها سرهمون رشته ها است نرسند !!!!
>   و از طرفی کسی که از قبل این مصوبه حتی معدل 20 شده باشه دیگه ترمیم معدل نمی تونه که انجام بده که مثلا نمره اش بالاتر بره ! پس همیشه این قسمت از درصدش همیشه ثابت میمونه !
> و بالعکس قبلی ها نمره های 20 ساده ای گرفتن، ولی امتحانات نهایی با این مصوبه ها چیزی وحشت ناک سخت میشه که 20 و... دیگه به این آبکی ها نیست !
> پس این دوستمون حرف حقی زده که واقعیت داره، شما نباید چشم و گوشتون رو روی واقعیت ها ببندید !!


اصلا ضربه اصلی رو خود همین دانش آموزان یازدهمی میخورن که قراره ۱۴۰۲ کنکور بدن .

----------


## reza1401

> اصلا ضربه اصلی رو خود همین دانش آموزان یازدهمی میخورن که قراره ۱۴۰۲ کنکور بدن .


یازدهمیا با دیدن سوالات امسال گرخیدن!فکر میکنن اگه شصت درصد بره واسه نهایی به نفعشونه!زمانی متوجه واقعیت میشن که دیگه کار از کار گذشته.تازه بحث حدنصاب معدل هم خودش یه ایتم جداییه.اگه دانشگاه ها رو چشم و هم چشمی با هم بخوان حدنصاب تعیین کنن اصلا امکان کنکور واسه خیلی از افراد عملا گرفته میشه ازشون!شما فرض کن حدنصاب تهران واسه پزشکی و دندو پزشکی مثلا ۱۹ و بالاترش تعیین بشه!یا مثلا شریف بگه زیر ۱۹ تو مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر جذب نمیکنم!خب تکلیف بقیه چیه؟؟
سال ۸۸ رستگار رحمانی با معدل دیپلم پایین اومد رتبه یک سراسری شد و به همه فهموند که معدل ملاک کاملی واسه تعیین رتبه ی افراد و علمشون نیست.با قانون حد نصاب امثال رستگار دیگه هرگز نمیتونن به هدفشون برسن متاسفانه!

----------


## Dean

> دوست عزیز سندتون برای این حرف چیه؟
> چرا حرفی رو میزنید که واقعیت نداره؟


خیلی پرتی دادا 
برو کارنامه های بچه های ۹۳ و ۹۴ رو با معدلشون تطابق بده تا بفهم که باید دو دستی بزنی تو سر خودت...! بچه های ۹۳ و ۹۴ خاکستر شدن از جمله خودم

----------


## Amir_H80

> خیلی پرتی دادا 
> برو کارنامه های بچه های ۹۳ و ۹۴ رو با معدلشون تطابق بده تا بفهم که باید دو دستی بزنی تو سر خودت...! بچه های ۹۳ و ۹۴ خاکستر شدن از جمله خودم


حالا اون موقع تاثیر ۲۵ درصد بود اما الان بشه ۶۰ درصد دیگه ببین چه فاجعه ای میشه! اگه بخوان نهایی رو هم سخت کنن تمام دودش میره چشم یازدهمی های الان که قراره با پشت کنکوریهای مقایسه بشن که امتحان نهایی هاشون ساده بوده!

----------


## Amir_H80

> یازدهمیا با دیدن سوالات امسال گرخیدن!فکر میکنن اگه شصت درصد بره واسه نهایی به نفعشونه!زمانی متوجه واقعیت میشن که دیگه کار از کار گذشته.تازه بحث حدنصاب معدل هم خودش یه ایتم جداییه.اگه دانشگاه ها رو چشم و هم چشمی با هم بخوان حدنصاب تعیین کنن اصلا امکان کنکور واسه خیلی از افراد عملا گرفته میشه ازشون!شما فرض کن حدنصاب تهران واسه پزشکی و دندو پزشکی مثلا ۱۹ و بالاترش تعیین بشه!یا مثلا شریف بگه زیر ۱۹ تو مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر جذب نمیکنم!خب تکلیف بقیه چیه؟؟
> سال ۸۸ رستگار رحمانی با معدل دیپلم پایین اومد رتبه یک سراسری شد و به همه فهموند که معدل ملاک کاملی واسه تعیین رتبه ی افراد و علمشون نیست.با قانون حد نصاب امثال رستگار دیگه هرگز نمیتونن به هدفشون برسن متاسفانه!


تو کارنامه هایی که گزینه دو گذاشته واسه ۹۹ خیلی ها که رفتند شریف معدلشون ۱۸ و ۱۷ بوده! که با گذاشتن حد نصاب معدل دیگه نمیشه با این معدل ها رفت شریف.

----------


## Dean

> حالا اون موقع تاثیر ۲۵ درصد بود اما الان بشه ۶۰ درصد دیگه ببین چه فاجعه ای میشه! اگه بخوان نهایی رو هم سخت کنن تمام دودش میره چشم یازدهمی های الان که قراره با پشت کنکوریهای مقایسه بشن که امتحان نهایی هاشون ساده بوده!


دقیقا 
بخدا بی راه نمیگم ، اگه بشه ۶۰ درصد قطعی شما با معدل ۱۹.۷۵ هم خیلی پایین کشیده میشین

----------


## s_hosein_p

> دقیقا 
> بخدا بی راه نمیگم ، اگه بشه ۶۰ درصد قطعی شما با معدل ۱۹.۷۵ هم خیلی پایین کشیده میشین


داداش اینایی که موافقن یه مشت خودخواه منفعت طلبن که بدبخت شدن سال قبلی ها به یه ورشونم نیست، میشینه میگه خب باید تقاص بدن که بار اول قبول نشدن یا مثلا 7 سال گذشته از کنکور قبلی باید فرق داشته باشن با کسی که بار اولشه... چه فرقی مثلا؟؟
بچه های الان تو نظام قدیم بودن مجاز برا کنکور حتی نمیشدن بعد میان واسه من شعر میگن، الان گناه مثلا منی چیه که دیپلمم شده 17 چون کل فکرم کنکور بود؟؟
و این شرط معدل مضخرف که اگر بر اساس معدل کتبی باشه حتی با ترمیم معدلم من هیچ کاری نمیتونم بکنم و عملا از دور خارجم، حالا 60 درصد قطعی به کنار سم ترش این شرط معدل دانشگاهه..

----------


## Dean

> داداش اینایی که موافقن یه مشت خودخواه منفعت طلبن که بدبخت شدن سال قبلی ها به یه ورشونم نیست، میشینه میگه خب باید تقاص بدن که بار اول قبول نشدن یا مثلا 7 سال گذشته از کنکور قبلی باید فرق داشته باشن با کسی که بار اولشه... چه فرقی مثلا؟؟
> بچه های الان تو نظام قدیم بودن مجاز برا کنکور حتی نمیشدن بعد میان واسه من شعر میگن، الان گناه مثلا منی چیه که دیپلمم شده 17 چون کل فکرم کنکور بود؟؟
> و این شرط معدل مضخرف که اگر بر اساس معدل کتبی باشه حتی با ترمیم معدلم من هیچ کاری نمیتونم بکنم و عملا از دور خارجم، حالا 60 درصد قطعی به کنار سم ترش این شرط معدل دانشگاهه..


اره..
این سکوت مسئولان امر که میدونن این مصوبه به ضرر بچه هاس خییی ترسناکه... کسایی مث سبطی هم نشون دادن جز یه منفعت طلب که فقط به فکر برگزار کردن کلاس و فروش کتاباشونن ، نیستن؛ عملا پاشو کشید بیرون
واقعا تنهاییم 
دیدبان شفافیت و کمیسیون اموزش مجلس هم شفاهی فقط انتقاد میکنن هیچ غلطی نمیکنن نمیدونم چرا؛ اگه طرحی مث افزایش قیمت بنزین بود تا الان اجراش میکردن بیشرفا
ما هنوز کلی نظام قدیمی داریم؛ همه ی اینا بدبخت میشن خب
فقط امیدوارم صدامون به گوش رییسی و وزیر علوم جدیدش برسه

----------


## Saeed79

> یه کنکور تبدیل به ۸ الی ۹ تا کنکور المپیادی سخت میشه. .


دقیقا 
همین الانش اینطوریه وای به وقتی که عمومیام نباشه . تک تک تستای دروس اختصاصی قراره تعیین کننده باشه
ضمن اینکه یه موضوعی که خیلی مهمتره , اینه که تمام تیپ تست ها , بودجه بندیا و همه زمان هاو تعداد تست دروس تغییر میکنه و دوباره از اول باید دانش آموزا مدیریت زمان رو از نو یادبگیرن

----------


## meghdad

> دقیقا 
> همین الانش اینطوریه وای به وقتی که عمومیام نباشه . تک تک تستای دروس اختصاصی قراره تعیین کننده باشه
> ضمن اینکه یه موضوعی که خیلی مهمتره , اینه که تمام تیپ تست ها , بودجه بندیا و همه زمان هاو تعداد تست دروس تغییر میکنه و دوباره از اول باید دانش آموزا مدیریت زمان رو از نو یادبگیرن


به نکات خیلی خوبی اشاره کردی سعید جان .... توی این کشور هیجی سرجاش نیست....با این خبرا فقط میخان  توی ذهن دانش اموزا تشنج ایجاد کنن .... سعید جان اینا توی تامین اب برق گاز و... معیشت مردم موندن ...بخان بیان کنکور درستت کنن میزنن چشمش کور میکنن ....

----------


## Saeed79

> به نکات خیلی خوبی اشاره کردی سعید جان .... توی این کشور هیجی سرجاش نیست....با این خبرا فقط میخان  توی ذهن دانش اموزا تشنج ایجاد کنن .... سعید جان اینا توی تامین اب برق گاز و... معیشت مردم موندن ...بخان بیان کنکور درستت کنن میزنن چشمش کور میکنن ....


دقیقاا
همین تغییراتم بیشتر واسه اینه که ذهنیت دانش آموزا بره سمت حواشی تغییر کنکور و اینا ... نه سمت حواشی خوزستان و برق و صیانت ...
بعید میدونم حتی 10 درصد توانایی تامین امنیت 2 تا کنکور درسال رو داشته باشن
یه کنکور همین الان برگزار میشه وضعش اینه . 200 و خرده ای تا فروشنده سوال رو دستگیر کردن !! بعد بیان 2 برابرش کنن ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> دقیقاا
> همین تغییراتم بیشتر واسه اینه که ذهنیت دانش آموزا بره سمت حواشی تغییر کنکور و اینا ... نه سمت حواشی خوزستان و برق و صیانت ...
> بعید میدونم حتی 10 درصد توانایی تامین امنیت 2 تا کنکور درسال رو داشته باشن
> یه کنکور همین الان برگزار میشه وضعش اینه . 200 و خرده ای تا فروشنده سوال رو دستگیر کردن !! بعد بیان 2 برابرش کنن ؟


بنظرت شرط معدل روبرمیدارن ؟ امیدی هست این مصوبه رولغوکنن؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> بنظرت شرط معدل روبرمیدارن ؟ امیدی هست این مصوبه رولغوکنن؟


*سلام 
شرط معدل دانشگاه ها با اعتراض برداشته میشه اما شصت درصد تاثیر معدل رو حتی با اعتراض هم برنمیدارن مگه اینکه اعتراض ها به دست یک نهاد عالی مثل قوه قضاییه برسه.*

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> *سلام 
> شرط معدل دانشگاه ها با اعتراض برداشته میشه اما شصت درصد تاثیر معدل رو حتی با اعتراض هم برنمیدارن مگه اینکه اعتراض ها به دست یک نهاد عالی مثل قوه قضاییه برسه.*


نگوووو :Yahoo (101):  دارم خون گریه میکنم 
به کدوم قبرستونی بایداعتراض کرد؟ ماالان اعتراض کنیم به دیوان عدالت تاسه سال دیگه بررسیش نمیکنن آخه 
من امیدم بعدخدابه سبطی هست چون اون هرچی باشه ازمابهتره  با اون بالایی هادرارتباطه
خدایاقلبم تیرمیکشه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dean

> نگوووو دارم خون گریه میکنم 
> به کدوم قبرستونی بایداعتراض کرد؟ ماالان اعتراض کنیم به دیوان عدالت تاسه سال دیگه بررسیش نمیکنن آخه 
> من امیدم بعدخدابه سبطی هست چون اون هرچی باشه ازمابهتره  با اون بالایی هادرارتباطه
> خدایاقلبم تیرمیکشه


بابا سبطیو گنده نکنین بخدا کسی فکر ما نیس بجز خودمون... اون فقط فکر فروش کتاباش و کلاساشه پیامای کانالشو ببینید؛ اینهمه بچه ها بهش پیام میدن کمکشون کنه ، ولی کشک..
فقط اعتراضات زیاد بچه ها جوابگوعه + نامه به دیوان عدالت

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> بابا سبطیو گنده نکنین بخدا کسی فکر ما نیس بجز خودمون... اون فقط فکر فروش کتاباش و کلاساشه پیامای کانالشو ببینید؛ اینهمه بچه ها بهش پیام میدن کمکشون کنه ، ولی کشک..
> فقط اعتراضات زیاد بچه ها جوابگوعه + نامه به دیوان عدالت


آخه یکی از بندهای این مصوبه حذف دروس عمومیه ! که خب ادبیات هم یکیشونه ! به خاطر همین امیدم به اینه که کلاسبطی این مصوبه رولغوکنه 
بعدشم خداییش قبل اعلام نتایج خیلی ویس گذاشت دراین مورد وگفت تااومدن دولت جدیدصبرکنید و... 
الان خب پی ویش خیلی شلوغه خداییش من دوروزه بهش پیام دادم سین نکرده 
قبلا زودترسین میکرد الان درگیرتبلیغ کلاسهاشو ورتبه برترها و...هست شایدازمهرکمکمون کرد 
من به این خاطرروی سبطی حساب بازکردم چون هرچی باشه اعتراض اون بیشترجواب میده واینکه‌ یکی از بندهای این مصوبه حذف ادبیاتم هست دیگه !!میگم شایدکاری کنه ازبیخ وبن حذف بشه این مصوبه
امیدوارم خداکمکمون کنه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Saeed79

> بنظرت شرط معدل روبرمیدارن ؟ امیدی هست این مصوبه رولغوکنن؟


*بعید میدونم چون از جای سختش گذشتن !
همون اولش اگه کمپین و اعتراض و اینا بود شاید ولی الان دیگه اعتراض ها خیلی کمتر شده
درآمد فوق العاده نجومی از ترمیم معدل بچه های میتونن بگیرن و جدای از اون بالاخره این روند حذف کنکور و تاثیر معدل از یه جایی باید شروع میشد که شده 1402 ...
واسه همین روی کنسل شدنش شاید نشه 100 درصد حساب باز کرد ولی یجورایی کمتر از 50 درصد شانسش هست . من به بچه های پایه و کنکوریای 1402 کلا توصیه میکنم طبق همین مصوبه فلن درس بخونن و عمومیا هم درحد آموزش . اگه بعدا کنسل شد میتونن عمومیا رو تست بزنن
معدل هم نظام قدیما مجبورن ترمیم معدل کنن ...
*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *بعید میدونم چون از جای سختش گذشتن !
> همون اولش اگه کمپین و اعتراض و اینا بود شاید ولی الان دیگه اعتراض ها خیلی کمتر شده
> درآمد فوق العاده نجومی از ترمیم معدل بچه های میتونن بگیرن و جدای از اون بالاخره این روند حذف کنکور و تاثیر معدل از یه جایی باید شروع میشد که شده 1402 ...
> واسه همین روی کنسل شدنش شاید نشه 100 درصد حساب باز کرد ولی یجورایی کمتر از 50 درصد شانسش هست . من به بچه های پایه و کنکوریای 1402 کلا توصیه میکنم طبق همین مصوبه فلن درس بخونن و عمومیا هم درحد آموزش . اگه بعدا کنسل شد میتونن عمومیا رو تست بزنن
> معدل هم نظام قدیما مجبورن ترمیم معدل کنن ...
> *


*سلام 
اگه امتحان ترمیم معدلی هم برگزار بشه نظام قدیم ها نمیتونن توش شرکت کنن و ترمیم معدل فقط به درد نظام جدید ها میخوره ، نظام قدیم ها باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن که از شروطش داشتن کارت پایان خدمت هستش.*

----------


## reza1401

*اینم از ضربه ی اخر توسط وزیر اموزش و پرورش در اخرین روز کاریش.*
به گزارش گروه تعلیم و تربیت خبرگزاری فارس، محسن حاجی‌میرزایی وزیر آموزش و پرورش، مصوبه جلسه 843 شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با عنوان مصوبه «سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به دانشگاه ها و آموزش عالی (پس از پایان متوسطه)» را به ادارات کل آموزش و پرورش استان ها ابلاغ کرد.

در این مصوبه آمده است: در پی تصویب و ابلاغ نقشه جامع علمی کشور و ضرورت ساماندهی نظام سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به عنوان یکی از اقدامات مهم مندرج در این نقشه، کار کارشناسی گسترده در ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور آغاز شد. استفاده از نتایج مطالعات انجام‌شده پیشین در کشور، گردآوری نظرات آحاد مختلف ذی­نفعان، علی‌الخصوص معلمان آموزش‌ و پرورش، مدیران مدارس، اندیشکده‌ها و پژوهشکده‌ها، کارشناسان مستقل، اساتید و رؤسای دانشگاه‌ها و حتی گروه‌های مستقل دانشجویی و دانشگاهی، برگزاری جلسات متعدد کارشناسی با کمیسیون علم و آموزش ستاد علم و فناوری، برگزاری جلسات ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور با حضور رؤسا و نمایندگان دستگاه‌های اجرایی ذی‌ربط و برگزاری جلسات مختلف با وزرای علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری، بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی و آموزش و پرورش، از پشتوانه‌های این موضوع در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی است.

اکنون «سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به دانشگاه ها و آموزش عالی (پس از پایان دوره متوسطه)» در جلسه 843 شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی طرح و تصویب شده که به شرح زیر از سوی رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، برای اجرا ابلاغ می‌شود.

مقدمه:

با استناد به جزء 2-2 از بند 2 سیاست­های کلی علم و فناوری ابلاغی مقام معظم رهبری مورخ 29 خرداد 1393 در خصوص اصلاح نظام پذیرش دانشجو، همچنین در راستای اجرایی سازی اقدام ملی 6 راهبرد کلان 6 نقشه جامع علمی کشور مبنی بر استقرار نظام سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در آموزش عالی و با عنایت به ماده 6 سند سیاست­‌ها و ضوابط اجرایی حاکم بر آمایش آموزش عالی در جمهوری اسلامی ایران مصوب جلسه 776 مورخ 18 اسفند 1394 و پیرو جلسه 142 مورخ 16 دی ماه 1399 ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی «سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی (پس از پایان دوره متوسطه)» را به پیشنهاد مشترک وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری، وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی و وزارت آموزش و پرورش به شرح زیر تصویب نمود:

ماده 1- تعاریف

سابقه تحصیلی: شامل نمرات دروس عمومی و تخصصی سال آخر دوره دوم متوسطه در نظام آموزشی 3-3-6 و دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی در نظام آموزشی قبلی هر رشته تحصیلی دوره متوسطه است که امتحانات آن مطابق اصول سنجش و اندازه گیری، به طور استاندارد و کیفی توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش به صورت سراسری و نهایی در سنوات مختلف مطابق مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار شده باشد.

آزمون اختصاصی: آزمون سراسری از میان دروس تخصصی رشته‌های تحصیلی در سه سال آخر دوره دوم متوسطه در هر یک از گروه‌های آزمایشی است که براساس کتاب‌های درسی وزارت آموزش و پرورش، توسط سازمان برگزار می‌شود.

سنجش: فرآیند ارزیابی میزان دانش، توانایی و پیشرفت تحصیلی متقاضیان برای ورود به مؤسسه است که از طریق  «نمره­‌کل سابقه تحصیلی»  و «نمره‌کل آزمون اختصاصی» انجام می­‌شود.

پذیرش: فرآیند انتخاب متقاضیان ورود به مؤسسه در رشته‌های پرمتقاضی است که توسط سازمان صورت می­‌گیرد.

مؤسسه: منظور از مؤسسه شامل تمامی دانشگاه‌­ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی دولتی و غیردولتی و دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی است که مصوب وزارت علوم تحقیقات و فناوری، وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی یا شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی باشند و دارای مجوز پذیرش دانشجو از یکی از دو وزارت مذکور هستند.

رشته‌محل: هر یک از رشته‌­های تحصیلی که متقاضی براساس محل تحصیل در هر مؤسسه می­تواند انتخاب کند و به تحصیل بپردازد.

رشته محل‌های پر متقاضی: رشته محل‌هایی هستند که مطابق قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی مشمول پذیرش بر مبنای صرفا سوابق تحصیلی نیستند.

شورا: منظور از شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجو، شورای مصرح در قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه­‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب30 شهریور 1392 و شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دوره‌های تحصیلات تکمیلی، شورای مصرح در قانون سنجش پذیرش دانشجو در دوره‌­های تحصیلات تکمیلی در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب 28 فروردین 1398 می‌باشد.

سازمان: منظور سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور است.

ماده 2- نمره کل

نمره کل آزمون اختصاصی: نمره‌کل آزمون اختصاصی، میانگین وزنی نمرات ترازشده دروس تخصصی در هرگروه  آزمایشی است. این آزمون برای پذیرش در سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن در هر سال دو بار برگزار و نتیجه آن حداکثر برای دو سال و صرفاً برای همان گروه آزمایشی متقاضی معتبر است.

  نمره‌کل سابقه تحصیلی: نمره‌کل سابقه تحصیلی، میانگین وزنی نمرات تراز شده سابقه تحصیلی دروس عمومی و تخصصی است.

تبصره 1 : عناوین و ضرایب دروس آزمون اختصاصی و سابقه تحصیلی در هر یک از گروه های آزمایشی توسط شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تعیین و هر سه سال قابل بازنگری خواهد بود و حداقل دوسال قبل از اجرا باید اطلاع رسانی عمومی شود و زیرگروه ها برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، در هر گروه آزمایشی حذف میشود.

تبصره 2 : سازمان می تواند برای برخی از رشته­‌های خاص (مانند تربیت بدنی و رشته های هنری) علاوه بر آزمون اختصاصی، آزمون عملی یا تشریحی برگزار نماید.

ماده 3- پذیرش

پذیرش در رشته محل هایی که پر متقاضی نمی باشند، صرفاً براساس سوابق تحصیلی و مطابق مصوبات شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو انجام می­شود.

پذیرش در رشته محل های پرمتقاضی، براساس نمره کل نهایی حاصل از ترکیب نمره‌کل آزمون اختصاصی و نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی انجام می‌­شود.

سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی برای پذیرش در سال تحصیلی 1401 با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 40درصد با تأثیر مثبت و برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی، با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 60 درصد با تأثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی و مابقی 40 درصد سهم آزمون اختصاصی خواهد بود.

ماده 4 -  وزارت آموزش و پرورش  موظف است نسبت به ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی کامل دانش آموزان اقدام نماید به گونه ای که برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 به بعد همه فارغ‌التحصیلان دارای سوابق تحصیلی کامل باشند.

تبصره: از سال 1404 به بعد هر متقاضی در هر گروه آزمایشی باید دارای سوابق تحصیلی مرتبط و کامل در گروه آزمایشی که متقاضی پذیرش در آن است، مطابق نظام آموزشی جدید آموزش و پرورش (نظام 3-3-6) باشد.

ماده 5- مؤسسه می‌تواند در پذیرش دانشجو در رشته محل های پرمتقاضی حدنصاب برای نمره‌کل آزمون اختصاصی و نمره‌کل سابقه تحصیلی تعیین و پس از تصویب شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، حداقل دو سال قبل از پذیرش دانشجو اعلام عمومی نماید.

ماده 6- با توجه به اختلاف ویژگی‌های آماری نمرات دروس آزمون اختصاصی و سابقه تحصیلی در سالهای مختلف، سازمان با همکاری وزارت آموزش و پرورش نسبت به هم‌ترازی آنها اقدام می‌نماید.

ماده 7- ستاد راهبری نقشه جامع علمی کشور موظف است نسبت به بررسی و ساماندهی سیاستهای حاکم بر سهمیه‌های پذیرش دانشجو در کلیه مقاطع تحصیلی ظرف مدت حداکثر شش ماه اقدام نموده و سیاست‌های پیشنهادی را به تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برساند.

ماده 8- منابع مالی لازم ناشی از اجرای این سیاست ها، هرساله در بودجه سنواتی لحاظ می‌شود.

ماده 9- این مصوبه مشتمل بر 9 ماده و 3 تبصره  در جلسه 843 مورخ 15 تیرماه 1400 شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به تصویب رسید و تمامی قوانین متعارض با این مصوبه ملغی و از تاریخ تصویب لازم الاجرا و حاکم بر سایر قوانین و مقررات موجود کشور خواهد بود.

----------


## Dean

> *اینم از ضربه ی اخر توسط وزیر اموزش و پرورش در اخرین روز کاریش.������*
> به گزارش گروه تعلیم و تربیت خبرگزاری فارس، محسن حاجی‌میرزایی وزیر آموزش و پرورش، مصوبه جلسه 843 شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با عنوان مصوبه «سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به دانشگاه ها و آموزش عالی (پس از پایان متوسطه)» را به ادارات کل آموزش و پرورش استان ها ابلاغ کرد.
> 
> در این مصوبه آمده است: در پی تصویب و ابلاغ نقشه جامع علمی کشور و ضرورت ساماندهی نظام سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به عنوان یکی از اقدامات مهم مندرج در این نقشه، کار کارشناسی گسترده در ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور آغاز شد. استفاده از نتایج مطالعات انجام‌شده پیشین در کشور، گردآوری نظرات آحاد مختلف ذی­نفعان، علی‌الخصوص معلمان آموزش‌ و پرورش، مدیران مدارس، اندیشکده‌ها و پژوهشکده‌ها، کارشناسان مستقل، اساتید و رؤسای دانشگاه‌ها و حتی گروه‌های مستقل دانشجویی و دانشگاهی، برگزاری جلسات متعدد کارشناسی با کمیسیون علم و آموزش ستاد علم و فناوری، برگزاری جلسات ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور با حضور رؤسا و نمایندگان دستگاه‌های اجرایی ذی‌ربط و برگزاری جلسات مختلف با وزرای علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری، بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی و آموزش و پرورش، از پشتوانه‌های این موضوع در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی است.
> 
> اکنون «سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به دانشگاه ها و آموزش عالی (پس از پایان دوره متوسطه)» در جلسه 843 شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی طرح و تصویب شده که به شرح زیر از سوی رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، برای اجرا ابلاغ می‌شود.
> 
> مقدمه:
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (13): 
پشم و پیلی به ادم نمیمونه .... از بسسسس مزخرفه این مصوبه
به هرحال ما قبلا هم همچین موردایی رو مشابهش داشتیم و لغو شده 
ضمن اینکه کابینه دولت بعدی که باید این مصوبه رو اجرا کنه هنوز مستقر نشده ؛ پس هنوز هیچی قطعی قطعی نیست

----------


## MYDR

*ایشون خلاف قانون عمل کرده !
برای اعلام باید 20 روز صبر میکردند که در روزنامه رسمی درج بشه ! چون دیدن صبر کنند و چاپ بشه توی روزنامه روزگارشون سر رسیده ، به خاطر همین سریع اقدام کرده چون کلا این مصوبه به نفع آموزش و پرورش هست و سایر وزرا مثل وزیر علوم و بهداشت و درمان و... چنین مصوبه ای رو به زیر مجموعه هاشون ارجاع ندادند !!!!*

----------


## Saeed79

> *سلام 
> اگه امتحان ترمیم معدلی هم برگزار بشه نظام قدیم ها نمیتونن توش شرکت کنن و ترمیم معدل فقط به درد نظام جدید ها میخوره ، نظام قدیم ها باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن که از شروطش داشتن کارت پایان خدمت هستش.*


*راستش وقتی تاثیر قطعی بشه احتمالش هست قانونش تغییر کنه
ولی خب اگه نکنه بله ...
*

----------


## pouria.sh

> حالا شاید کسی که ۱۹.۷۵ گرفته خیلی ضرر نکنه (اما بازم ضرر میکنه) اما قطعا کسی که معدلش شده ۱۸ یا ۱۹ قطعاً ضرر میکنه . با توجه به تعداد بالای معدل بیست ها. 
> همین شما ها با موافقتتون با این طرح خیلی ها رو بدبخت نکنید خوبه.
> بخوام رک بهت بگم اگه یکی در حد رتبه ۱ کنکور تو کنکور جواب بده اما معدلش ۱۸ باشه رتبش بجای ۱ میشه سه رقمی . 
> اون وقت چرا معدلی که پنجاه ساله هیچ اهمیتی نداره یک شبه باید مهم بشه؟ باید حداقل ۵ سال قبل از اجرا اطلاع بدن نه اینکه بگن خب از ۱۴۰۲ دیگه قراره کنکور کلی تغییر بکنه.


دوست من حرف شما هیچ سند و یا بهتره بگم هیچ پایه اساسی و درستی نداره
نمره معدل شما براساس مقایسه با میانگین کل نمرات کشوری بررسی میشه نه فقط معدل 19 یا 20 ها
50سال اصلا اشتباه میکردن ، آیا نباید یه تغییری بدن این سیستم ناکارآمد رو؟
البته با این نکته موافقم که شاید عملی کردنش خیلی سریع اتفاق افتاد. بهتر بود از 1403 یا 1404 شروعش میکردن



> سند هاش تو تاپیک های مربوط به کنکور ۹۴ موجوده . برید جستجو کنید پیدا میکنید. 
> بگم که با ۶۰ درصد شدن تاثیر معدل شما هیچ نفعی نمیبرید حتی با معدل بیست و این طرح یعنی اینکه شما واسه کسب رتبه زیر هزار باید معدلتون بالای ۱۹.۵۰ باشه حداقل وگرنه امکان کسب رتبه زیر هزار وجود نداره .


نوش جون کسی که زحمت کشیده برای نهایی خونده و شیرینی زحمتش رو در کنکور چشیده(منظورم کنکور 93 و 94 هستش)
مشکل دقیقا چیه؟
اتفاقا کسانی که معدل خوبی داشتند برای اون دو کنکور چه بسا اون نمرات در نتیجه کنکور به کمکشون اومده باشه




> اصلا ضربه اصلی رو خود همین دانش آموزان یازدهمی میخورن که قراره ۱۴۰۲ کنکور بدن .


به هیچ وجه!
چرا باید ضربه بخورن؟
اونا که از یکسال قبلش اطلاع داشتند که!
این روش جدید میتونه خیلی استرس رو کاهش بده . عمده کسانی که مینالن (لااقل در این انجمن) پشت کنکوری هایی هستن که میخوان دوباره کنکور بدن وگر نه برای کسانی که از 1402 به بعد کنکور دارن میتونه چه بسا خبر خوبی هم باشه(البته نه برای همشون!)



> حالا اون موقع تاثیر ۲۵ درصد بود اما الان بشه ۶۰  درصد دیگه ببین چه فاجعه ای میشه! اگه بخوان نهایی رو هم سخت کنن تمام دودش  میره چشم یازدهمی های الان که قراره با پشت کنکوریهای مقایسه بشن که  امتحان نهایی هاشون ساده بوده!


اگر آسون بوده دوست عزیزم چرا نخوندید؟
چرا زحمت نکشیدید؟
درضمن این سخت بودن نهایی در آینده هم عمدش توسط افراد سوجو(معلم های کنکوری ، مشاورها و ...) داره جار زده میشه

----------


## pouria.sh

> این که نمرات قراره تراز بشه ! یعنی این که اگر کسی حتی قبلا حتی معدلش 20 شده باشه چون امتحانات نهایی سال های قبل آبکی بوده با کسانی که قرار امتحان نهایی جدید در عرض 30 روز امتحان بدن که به سختی کنکور خواهد بود، فرق اساسی داره و ملاک میشه این این های که به صورت نهایی کنکور وار امتحان دادند ! پس 20 سال ها قبل ممکن با تراز کردن نمرات میانگین وزنی نمراتشون پایین تر میاد ! و حالا با کسانی که حتی در کنکور 40%  باهم شرایط یکسان کسب کنند بازم به رشته های تاپ که همه دعواها سرهمون رشته ها است نرسند !!!!
>   و از طرفی کسی که از قبل این مصوبه حتی معدل 20 شده باشه دیگه ترمیم معدل نمی تونه که انجام بده که مثلا نمره اش بالاتر بره ! پس همیشه این قسمت از درصدش همیشه ثابت میمونه !
> و بالعکس قبلی ها نمره های 20 ساده ای گرفتن، ولی امتحانات نهایی با این مصوبه ها چیزی وحشت ناک سخت میشه که 20 و... دیگه به این آبکی ها نیست !
> پس این دوستمون حرف حقی زده که واقعیت داره، شما نباید چشم و گوشتون رو روی واقعیت ها ببندید !!


یه چندتا چیز رو مطرح کردید که حداقل من متوجهشون نمیشم:
مهایی سال های قبل آبکی بود! (جدی؟)
نهایی های جدید به سختی کنکور خواهد بود! (کی گفته؟)
برای اینا میشه توضیح بدید که منبع یا سندتون چیه؟
میشه چشم های منو به روی واقعیت باز کنید؟



> یازدهمیا با دیدن سوالات امسال گرخیدن!فکر میکنن اگه شصت درصد بره واسه نهایی به نفعشونه!زمانی متوجه واقعیت میشن که دیگه کار از کار گذشته.تازه بحث حدنصاب معدل هم خودش یه ایتم جداییه.اگه دانشگاه ها رو چشم و هم چشمی با هم بخوان حدنصاب تعیین کنن اصلا امکان کنکور واسه خیلی از افراد عملا گرفته میشه ازشون!شما فرض کن حدنصاب تهران واسه پزشکی و دندو پزشکی مثلا ۱۹ و بالاترش تعیین بشه!یا مثلا شریف بگه زیر ۱۹ تو مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر جذب نمیکنم!خب تکلیف بقیه چیه؟؟
> سال ۸۸ رستگار رحمانی با معدل دیپلم پایین اومد رتبه یک سراسری شد و به همه فهموند که معدل ملاک کاملی واسه تعیین رتبه ی افراد و علمشون نیست.با قانون حد نصاب امثال رستگار دیگه هرگز نمیتونن به هدفشون برسن متاسفانه!


انقدر با زدن یک مثال استثنا سعی نکنید حاشیه ایجاد کنید دوست من
اولا که معدل آقای رحمانی چند بوده؟ این رو اگه نشونم بدید ممنون میشم
آقای رحمانی هم اگه این قوانین اون موقع بود باید میرفت دیپلم مجدد میگرفت و دوباره کنکور میداد
چرا مثلا اون 9 تای دیگه رو نمیگید بین تک رقمی ها؟
کسانی هم که معدل پایین دارن میتونن دیپلم مجدد بگیرن و دوباره کنکور بدن. مشکل از جایی شروع میشه که برای آقایون باید معافیت داشت تا دیپلم رو بدن وگر نه خانوم ها مشکلی ندارن
بالاخره جلوی سیل ورود به تجربی رو باید گرفت ، اینطور نیست؟

----------


## pouria.sh

> خیلی پرتی دادا 
> برو کارنامه های بچه های ۹۳ و ۹۴ رو با معدلشون تطابق بده تا بفهم که باید  دو دستی بزنی تو سر خودت...! بچه های ۹۳ و ۹۴ خاکستر شدن از جمله  خودم


نه همه هم خاکستر نشدن
اونایی خاکستر شدن که تلاش نکرده بودند
همون موقع هم امکان دیپلم مجدد وجود داشت(ترمیم رو نمیدونم)
طرح نکات مثبت زیادی داره چرا اونا رو نمیبینید؟




> دقیقا 
> بخدا بی راه نمیگم ، اگه بشه ۶۰ درصد قطعی شما با معدل ۱۹.۷۵ هم خیلی پایین کشیده میشین


دوست عزیز اینا همش جو دادن های بی پایه هست
دست وردارید از این حرف ها
بازم میگم سندتون چیه؟
میانگین نهایی ها در کشور خیلی بالا نیست(فک کنم یجا خوندم حدود 14 باشه)
با گفتن این حرف ها فقط اطلاعات غلط به بقیه میدید



> داداش اینایی که موافقن یه مشت خودخواه منفعت  طلبن که بدبخت شدن سال قبلی ها به یه ورشونم نیست، میشینه میگه خب باید  تقاص بدن که بار اول قبول نشدن یا مثلا 7 سال گذشته از کنکور قبلی باید فرق  داشته باشن با کسی که بار اولشه... چه فرقی مثلا؟؟
> بچه های الان تو نظام قدیم بودن مجاز برا کنکور حتی نمیشدن بعد میان واسه  من شعر میگن، الان گناه مثلا منی چیه که دیپلمم شده 17 چون کل فکرم کنکور  بود؟؟
> و این شرط معدل مضخرف که اگر بر اساس معدل کتبی باشه حتی با ترمیم معدلم من  هیچ کاری نمیتونم بکنم و عملا از دور خارجم، حالا 60 درصد قطعی به کنار سم  ترش این شرط معدل دانشگاهه..


با دیپلم مجدد مشکل شما میتونه حل بشه
البته سختیش برای آقایون اینکه باید سربازی رفته باشن(یا کلا خدمت رو تموم کرده باشند)
بین کسی که خونده و نخونده باید تمایزی قائل شد
هدف این طرح شاید بیشتر این باشه که جلوی سیل چند صد هزار نفری تجربی رو بگیره
اما در مجموع طرح خوبیه به شخصه امیدوارم اجرایی بشه 
دوبار ازتون امتحان میگرن برای کنکور ، این بده بنظر شما؟

----------


## reza1401

> انقدر با زدن یک مثال استثنا سعی نکنید حاشیه ایجاد کنید دوست من
> اولا که معدل آقای رحمانی چند بوده؟ این رو اگه نشونم بدید ممنون میشم
> آقای رحمانی هم اگه این قوانین اون موقع بود باید میرفت دیپلم مجدد میگرفت و دوباره کنکور میداد
> چرا مثلا اون 9 تای دیگه رو نمیگید بین تک رقمی ها؟
> کسانی هم که معدل پایین دارن میتونن دیپلم مجدد بگیرن و دوباره کنکور بدن. مشکل از جایی شروع میشه که برای آقایون باید معافیت داشت تا دیپلم رو بدن وگر نه خانوم ها مشکلی ندارن
> بالاخره جلوی سیل ورود به تجربی رو باید گرفت ، اینطور نیست؟


جوسازی درکار نیست!رستگار رحمانی تا جایی که من میدونم و معدلش رو اعلام کردن ۱۲ شده بود!اینکه با معدل ۱۲ تونست اول بشه  ولی معدل های ۱۹ و ۲۰ نتونستن خودش داره یه چیزایی درمورد غلط بودن تاثیر مستقیم معدل اونم به میزان ۶۰ درصدش رو به ما میگه!راستی مبنای این عدد ۶۰ اونم برای نهایی یه سال چیه؟؟؟؟۶۰ زمانی قابل قبول بود که هرسه پایه نهایی باشه نه فقط دوازدهم!
از ترمیم معدل گفتید منم خوبه به این نکته اشاره کنم که نظام قدیمیا امتحان نهایی شون سوم دبیرستان سابق یا همون یازدهم فعلی رو می دادن قبلا!الان برای ترمیم باید امتحان دوازدهم رو بدن به نطرتون خنده دار نیست هنچین چیزی؟؟بعد این نمرات چطور قراره مقایسه بشه؟؟یعنی مثلا همین که من فرضا جبر و احتمالم رو سابقا گرفتم ۱۹ الان اگه ریاضی گسسته شدم ۱۹/۵این قراره جانشین اون بشه؟؟مگه مطالب امتحانی ودرسی شون منطبقه که این شکلی  ترمیم انجام میدن!!!این کجاش علمی محسوب میشه؟؟؟
مورد اخر که گفتید هم این طدح فقط واسه تجربیا که اجرا نشده!واسه باقی گروه های نظری هم داره اجرا میشه!بعد به نطرشما امتحان نهایی که بیشتر حفظ کردن مطالب کتابه و درسوالاتش خلاقیت کمی داره به نسبت کنکور بابد ۶۰ درصد تراز داوطلب بهش اختصاص پیدا کنه؟؟؟!این عادلانه است؟؟؟حالا از بحث امنیت بسیار پایین امتحانات نهایی در اکثر ادوار هم می گدریم‌ا

----------


## MYDR

> دوست من حرف شما هیچ سند و یا بهتره بگم هیچ پایه اساسی و درستی نداره
> نمره معدل شما براساس مقایسه با میانگین کل نمرات کشوری بررسی میشه نه فقط معدل 19 یا 20 ها
> 50سال اصلا اشتباه میکردن ، آیا نباید یه تغییری بدن این سیستم ناکارآمد رو؟
> البته با این نکته موافقم که شاید عملی کردنش خیلی سریع اتفاق افتاد. بهتر بود از 1403 یا 1404 شروعش میکردن





> انقدر با زدن یک مثال استثنا سعی نکنید حاشیه ایجاد کنید دوست من
> اولا که معدل آقای رحمانی چند بوده؟ این رو اگه نشونم بدید ممنون میشم
> آقای رحمانی هم اگه این قوانین اون موقع بود باید میرفت دیپلم مجدد میگرفت و دوباره کنکور میداد
> چرا مثلا اون 9 تای دیگه رو نمیگید بین تک رقمی ها؟
> کسانی هم که معدل پایین دارن میتونن دیپلم مجدد بگیرن و دوباره کنکور بدن. مشکل از جایی شروع میشه که برای آقایون باید معافیت داشت تا دیپلم رو بدن وگر نه خانوم ها مشکلی ندارن
> بالاخره جلوی سیل ورود به تجربی رو باید گرفت ، اینطور نیست؟



*شما انقدر یک تنه مدافع شورای انقلاب فرهنگی نباشید دوست عزیز بهترین حاشیه ایجاد نکردن هست !
این که فقط آقای رحمانی نبودند !  خیلی های دیگه هم بودند ! از همین انجمن هم داشتیم ! پس فقط یک مثال نیست و این که شما اگر اون ها رو نمی شناسید دلیل بر عدم وجود چنین افرادی نیست . مثال همین کنکور 1400 از منطقه 1 مشهد دیدم کسانی رو که با 4 5 تا درس تجدیدی رتبه اوردند و به هر حال یه جای خوب و مناسب ک دلش میخواد بهش میرسه ! وخیلی های دیگه که هستند داریم می بینیم.
اون افرادی که تک رقمی آوردند بله شما میخواهید بگید خیلی درس خون و تلاش کردند و از این جور حرفها و منظور دیگه ای جز این ندارید دیگه درسته ؟ قبول شکی درش نیست ! با این تفاوت بنیادی که : اونهای که میخواستند و میخواهند درس خون باشند و بوده باشند همیشه درس خون هستند برای اونها فرقی نداره ( چه قبل این مصوبه و چه بعد این مصوبه ) اما مشکل این هست که اگر کسی مثل این افراد که در زندگی شرایط مناسب نداشتن و حالا میخوان به سمت درس و بحث برگردند دیگه نمی تونند ! و این ظلم بزرگی هست در صورتی که طبق قانونی اساسی هر کسی باید بتونه تحصیل کنه با این مصوبه طرف نمی تونه به رشته های خوب برسه و خود به خود از چرخه درسی حذف میشه !
نمونه دیگر ظلم این موضوع نه تنها به این موضوعی که اشاره کردید برای آقایون و نظام وظیفه که هیچ ! خانم ها هم یه بار می تونند در امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنند ! و این موضوع تکرار پذیر نبودند و شرط معدل دانشگاه ها هم به اون ها هم لطمه میزنه !

شما میگید نمرات تراز میشه :
بله تراز میشه : فکر میکنم دیگه همه بدونند تراز شدند چه طوری هست :  73 هزار معدل بالا 19 که قبلا ً در یک جو روانی کنکور وار نبودند و الان کسانی که جو کنکور دارند رو چه طور تراز می شه کرد ؟
این که اونهای که باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرند هیچ معلم  مدرسه ای ندارند و باید برند دوباره دیپلم بگیرند این که با چه مشکلات و هزینه ای هم باید این کارو انجام بدن چه طور می شه وضعیتشون هم مهم نیست ؟ به شما چه ! مگه نه ؟

 نفرات برتر کنکور ۱۴۰۰ در کدام مدارس درس خواندند؟ / دست خالی مدارس دولتی عادی 

شما میگید آقایون 50 سال دارند اشتباه میکنند:  شما بر چه اساس تشخیص داید که این ها 50 سال اشتباه کردند؟ حالا قبول که این ها اشتباه می کردند چه طور تشخیص دادید و طلایه دار دفاع از این قانون هستید که الان درست تصمیم گرفته شده و در حق مردم ظلم نشده چه تضمین و سندی دارید ؟
 این که جلوی سیل ورود به تجربی رو باید گرفت : به شما یا به دیگران چه ربطی داره ؟ اختیار دار ملت هستید ؟ یعنی دارید میگید حتی شده با مصوبه های ظالمانه  باید علایق و یا گرایش اونها رو سرکوب کرد ؟ مگر سال ها پیش نبود که ملت همه مسخواستن حقوقدان و مهندس بشوند ؟ اون موقع شما نبودید مگه نه ؟







 نوشته اصلی توسط pouria.sh


یه چندتا چیز رو مطرح کردید که حداقل من متوجهشون نمیشم:
مهایی سال های قبل آبکی بود! (جدی؟)
برای اینا میشه توضیح بدید که منبع یا سندتون چیه؟
میشه چشم های منو به روی واقعیت باز کنید؟



دستگیری عاملان تبلیغ تقلب در امتحانات نهایی   + همه از گوشه و کنار شنیدند و دید کسانی که نفوذی و پارتی داشتند.

 هشدار مرکز تحقیقات استراتژیک درباره تبعات مصوبه کنکوری شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی + متن کامل گزارش مرکز بررسی‌های استراتژیک ریاست‌جمهوری

ایرادات به مصوبه تغییرات کنکور/ عدالت آموزشی زیر سؤال می‌رود                                     

 تغییرات کنکور در جهت عدالت  آموزشی نیست/ مدارس و آموزشگاه‌ها به سمت   تضمین معدل  بالا می‌روند!                                     

 نامه مجلس به شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای به تعویق افتادن بررسی طرح ساماندهی کنکور 

 نادیده گرفتن استقلال مجلس توسط شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی/ مصوبه کنکوری علیه مدارس دولتی عادی؟ 






 نوشته اصلی توسط pouria.sh


نهایی های جدید به سختی کنکور خواهد بود! (کی گفته؟)






سنجش علمی دانش آموزان در کنکور به صورت تشریحی
عضو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی کنکور را "مسابقه" دانست و گفت: در برگزاری   کنکور سراسری قصد سنجش علمی دانش آموزان را داریم؛ سنجش علمی در کنکور   سراسری 1402 تشریحی است و نیز توسط دبیران متعهد برگه‌های امتحانی تصحیح   می‌شود. شاید بگویید در چهل سال گذشته چرا این کار محقق نشده است، باید گفت   در گذشته به لحاظ فنی این موضوع امکان‌پذیر نبود. خوشبختانه با امکانات   فضای مجازی هم از امنیت امتحانات نهایی به صورت صد درصد مطمئن شدیم و هم از   تصحیح عادلانه برگه‌های امتحانی اطمینان پیدا کردیم. در دو سال گذشته   مسئولان سنجش آموزش و پرورش و وزیر آموزش پرورش تا رده معاونین این سازمان   گزارش‌هایی می‌دادند که شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مطمئن شد در تصحیح   برگه‌ها اعمال نظر صورت نمی‌گیرد. باید گفت به برکت امکانات فضای مجازی،   دبیری در استان کرمان می تواند اوراق امتحانی دانش آموزی از خوزستان را   تصحیح کند و تعدد دبیران مشکل تصحیح برگه‌ها را حل کرده است. دانش آموزی که   درس خوانده، باید مطمئن باشد با تست های چهار جوابی در کنکور آزموده نمی   شود بلکه دانش علمی اش به صورت تشریحی آزموده می شود.
			
		

کاملا ً مشخص هست  که رویه امتحانات نهایی عوض میشه و به این صورت قبل که احتمالاً شما هم جز  اونها بودید، نخواهد بود ! امتحانات نهایی که حکم سوالات کنکور برای رده  بندی 60 درصدی داوطلبین خواهد داشت ! بماند که برای طولانی نشدن از نقل قول  های مختلف ضرف نظر میکنیم : که گفته بودند باید سوالات هوش در امتحانات  قرار بگیره !
-  سال های قبول که تاثیر امتحانات نهایی 60 درصد نبود درس مثل اجتماعی و  بهداشت رو همون روز امتحان میخوندند و 20 هم تضمیمی بود ولی این دوتا درس  چرند و پرند هم هر سوالش حکم سوال کنکور رو داره!

 شما در  صورتی مدام خودتون از لفاظی سند و مدرک و دلیل و برهان و منطق حرف   میزنید که  بخش عمده ای از حرف هاتون هیچ سند و پایه ای نداره و فقط به   نفع موقعیت هست که دارید و یا در این موقعیت نیستید !!!

جواب  سوالات شما همشون از  قبل مشخص  بوده و  کسی که میخواست متوجه بشه و چشمانش باز شده باشه  طبق  اسناد و  حرف ها و لینک ها  متوجه میشد (جواب به سوالات و جوی که ایجاد کردید، تکرار مکررات هست و  با موضعی که شما دارید قطعا نتیجه بحث ها بی خود و طولاتی شدن ماجرا است که از وقت و فرصتم خارج هست ).
*

----------


## wonshower

بچه ها 
خیلی گنده ..بایداینقدر اعتراض کنیم تالغوشه..

خیلی مسخرس خیلی

----------


## wonshower

> نه همه هم خاکستر نشدن
> اونایی خاکستر شدن که تلاش نکرده بودند
> همون موقع هم امکان دیپلم مجدد وجود داشت(ترمیم رو نمیدونم)
> طرح نکات مثبت زیادی داره چرا اونا رو نمیبینید؟
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز اینا همش جو دادن های بی پایه هست
> دست وردارید از این حرف ها
> بازم میگم سندتون چیه؟
> ...




این طرح ازپایه پرازناعدالتی ،شمایه موردازخوبی هاشوبگو
همکلاسی من سال سوم واسه نهایی هارفت غیردولی معدلش شد۱۹/۵۰این طرفی که میگم 
 تاحالا یه نمره بالاتراز۱۶ندیده بود فقط باپول بهش نمره دادند سال چهارم دوباره اومد مدرسمون که کارنامش
بازم قهوه ای ش. پس نو این طرح خوبه..فقط به دردپولدارامیخوره عملا اون دهک اول جامعه

----------


## Amir_H80

> درضمن این سخت بودن نهایی در آینده هم عمدش توسط افراد سوجو(معلم های کنکوری ، مشاورها و ...) داره جار زده میشه


*
ببین دوست عزیز وقتی یک دفعه یک پایه از سه پایه دبیرستان (یعنی پایه دوازدهم) تاثیرش بشه 60 درصد قطعی خب این احتمال زیاده که سوالات امتحان نهایی هم سخت بشه البته خودم اولش فکر میکردم سطحش تغییری نمیکنه اما وقتی امضا کنندگان این طرح گفتن که بچه ها درس هارو عمقی بخونن قطعا منظورشون اینه که امتحانات سطحشون تغییر خواهد کرد و همچنین سازمان سنجش توانایی تمایز بین کسی که امتحان نهایی رو سال 98 داده با معدل 19 با کسی که امتحان نهایی رو که سطح بالاتری هم داره در سال 1402 داده با معدل 19 رو نداره.*

----------


## مینووو

> بچه ها 
> خیلی گنده ..بایداینقدر اعتراض کنیم تالغوشه..
> 
> خیلی مسخرس خیلی


فقط اگ بشه سبطی رو راضی به همراهی برای اعتراضات کرد یه امیدی هست

----------


## Mohamad_R

*چه کنکوری بشه 1401 که حاشیش از الان چاق شده


همه ساله بر علیه سنجش قیام کرده بودیم ، امسالم به نففعش قیام کنید ، خدا رو چه دیدی یدفعه سوالات از مشتق مثلثاتی میرسه به ک . م . م*

----------


## s_hosein_p

> نه همه هم خاکستر نشدن
> اونایی خاکستر شدن که تلاش نکرده بودند
> همون موقع هم امکان دیپلم مجدد وجود داشت(ترمیم رو نمیدونم)
> طرح نکات مثبت زیادی داره چرا اونا رو نمیبینید؟
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز اینا همش جو دادن های بی پایه هست
> دست وردارید از این حرف ها
> بازم میگم سندتون چیه؟
> ...


شما کلا عمر هدر رفتنو حساب نمیکنی و میگی یکی اگر پایین شده حقشه بمیره اصن!! حالا ببخشید ما یه اشتباهی کردیم نمرمون پایین شد یا رشته مورد علاقه نرفتیم الان باید دارمون بزنن؟؟ عدالت اینه؟؟ خستمون کردین با این نگاهای مجرمانتون که انگار گناه کردیم نظام قدیم هستیم

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *سلام 
> اگه امتحان ترمیم معدلی هم برگزار بشه نظام قدیم ها نمیتونن توش شرکت کنن و ترمیم معدل فقط به درد نظام جدید ها میخوره ، نظام قدیم ها باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن که از شروطش داشتن کارت پایان خدمت هستش.*


الان من که نظام قدیمم و دیپلمم سال 94 بوده (سال سوم دبیرستان منظورمه)، چجوری باید دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم؟ تجربی بودم خودم، خدمتمم 402 تموم میشه هدفمم 403 هست

----------


## Amir_H80

> الان من که نظام قدیمم و دیپلمم سال 94 بوده (سال سوم دبیرستان منظورمه)، چجوری باید دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم؟ تجربی بودم خودم، خدمتمم 402 تموم میشه هدفمم 403 هست


*بله با داشتن کارت پایان خدمت میتونید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید البته کنکور ۱۴۰۲ طبق مصوبه با هر دیپلمی میشه شرکت کرد (اما نمیدونم میخوان واسه دیپلم های مختلف تاثیر های مختلف بدن که به ضرر بچه ها تموم بشه یا اینکه واسه همه دیپلم ها شصت درصد تاثیر بدن) اما تا قبل از کنکور ۱۴۰۴ میشه با هر نوع دیپلمی شرکت کرد از سال ۱۴۰۴ باید دیپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمایشی کنکور و نظام جدید داشته باشی.*

----------


## lover sick

احمد نادری نایب رییس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به این مصوبه در پیج اینستاگرامش واکنش نشون داده
برید پیج اینستاگرامش و حتما کامنت بذارید و مخالفت کنید با طرح
پیج اینستاگرام: ahmadnaderii_ir@

----------


## Dean

همون اتفاقاتی که سال ها داره رخ میده.... و این چرخه ادامه داره
برید به درستون برسید که قرار نیس هیچ اتفاقی بیفته

----------


## matin8787

دوستان به پیج دکتر نادری برین و زیر پستش کامنت بذارین که با این مصوبه مخالفین....من نمیدونم چرا بعضی بچه ها نسبت به این مصوبه فاجعه امیز بی تفاوت شدن

----------


## سنریتا

> احمد نادری نایب رییس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به این مصوبه در پیج اینستاگرامش واکنش نشون داده
> برید پیج اینستاگرامش و حتما کامنت بذارید و مخالفت کنید با طرح
> پیج اینستاگرام: ahmadnaderii_ir@


فقط منی که به امید این که نمیاد دو هفته عربی و فارسی و زبان نخوندم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## matin8787

> فقط منی که به امید این که نمیاد دو هفته عربی و فارسی و زبان نخوندم


هنوز هیچی معلوم نیس

----------


## matin8787

چند روز پیش رفتم در مورد ترمیم معدل سوال بپرسم گفتند واسه نظام قدیما دیگه برگزار نمیشه

----------


## Amir_H80

> چند روز پیش رفتم در مورد ترمیم معدل سوال بپرسم گفتند واسه نظام قدیما دیگه برگزار نمیشه


سلام واسه نظام جدیدها چطور؟ 
تازگیا برگزار شده؟

----------


## مینا0_0

امیدوارم لغو بشه ؛ البته بین دبیرا و مشاورا هم مخالف زیاد داره
کلاً طرح عجیبیه 
بقول مردوخی آموزش پرورش از مافیا سهم میخواد =))))

----------


## matin8787

خدا کنه لغو شه

----------


## lover sick

دوستان لطفا همگی توو این کانال عضو بشید تا بتونیم با کمک هم این مصوبه رو لغو کنیم...دکتر سبطی هم توو گروه حضور دارن

----------


## saj8jad

تا سال 1402 کلی اتفاقات گل و گلاب تو کشور میافته، شخصا بعید میدونم این مصوبه به این شکلی که گفتند اجرایی بشه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## hooty.bugatti

*برید امضا بزنید و پیگیر باشید این یه مسخره بازی به تمام معناس راه انداختن 
این واقعا به ضرر همه س همه جوره ضرر میکنن ، برید امضا بزنید معلوم نیست نیفتید 402*

----------


## ARONDEMO

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): خیلی جالبه!!!دوستان شورای انقلاب فرهنگی با این مصوبه میخوان دست یکسری ها رو رو کوتاه تر کنن و استرس کم بشه خانواده ها به مشکل نخورن و  آخه مرد حسابی با این مصوبه خانواده باید دوبرابر بیشتر از قبل  به فشار میفتن .... گاج تنها بعد از یک ماه از صدور این مصوبه زحمت محصولشو هم کشیده!!! دست مریزاد باو...فقط یک ماه بعد این مصوبه این محصول اومده به بازار بعد به مافیا هم اعتقادی ندارند!!!خدا خودش بخیر کنه...انشالله که لغو شه

----------


## matin8787

تا اتحاد نداشته باشیم لغو نمیشه....متاسفانه این تاثیر قطعی ۶۰ درصدی مثل اینکه واسه هیشکی مهم نیس!!!

----------


## محد مهدی

واقعا موافقم من عاشق رشته ی پزشکی ام و معدلم هم خوبه (19.02) اما چون نظام قدیم هستم با این مصوبه کارم خیلی خیلی سخت شده و نمیدونم چی کار کنم خصوصا این که باید برم سربازی و نمیتونم برای کنکور 1401 آماده بشم

----------


## lover sick

لینک رو گذاشتم لطفا رای بدید و واسه دوستانتون هم بفرستید کلا ۱ دقیقه هم زمان نمیبره...

https://www.karzar.net/reform-entrance-exam-rule

----------


## lover sick

دوستان لطفا همگی توو کارزار شرکت کنید
اون کانال تلگرامی هم عضو بشید

----------


## safari123

> لینک رو گذاشتم لطفا رای بدید و واسه دوستانتون هم بفرستید کلا ۱ دقیقه هم زمان نمیبره...
> 
> https://www.karzar.net/reform-entrance-exam-rule


Up

----------


## lover sick

مهم

----------


## matin8787

این زاهدی همونی نیس که موافق تاثیر قطعی معدل بود

----------


## matin8787

اینم شد مناظره!!!!!همشون که با طرح موافقن مخصوصا زاهدی وکبگانیان

----------


## reza1401

تاثیر قطعی معدل!وقتی سوالات نهایی حالت کپی از تمارین کتاب دارن چه ارزش افزوده ای میتونه داشته باشه؟؟امتحان نهایی ریاضی شبیه تاریخه!اونجا اسامی پادشاهان و وزرا رو باید حفط کرد.اینجا تمارین کتاب های ریاصی و فرمولارو!!!بعد این بیاد جانشین کنکور بشه؟؟؟؟والا شکل فعلی نهایی مستحق ده درصد تاثیر قطعی هم نیست چه برسه به شصت درصد!
تو این سه نفر مناطره کننده مجید حسینی مخالف طرحه ولی از زاویه ی دیگه!اون میگه اصلا نیازی نیست اکثریت مردم برن دانشگاه.جای دانشگاه مهارت و فن یاد افراد بدید که با همون دیپلم برن سرکار!مخالف کنکورم هست!مخالف دانشگاهم هست!مخالف تاثیر امتحان نهایی تو کنکورم هست!کبگانیان که جز طراحان و حامیان طرح شورابوده و زاهدی هم موافقه.
با این شیوه ی مناطره که من می بینم احتمالا همون شصت درصد رو میخوان از ۱۴۰۲ اعمال کنن که واقعا طرح به درد نخوریه!مگه اینکه روند امتحان نهایی و روایی سوالاتش و امنیت برگزاریش چندلول ارتقا پیداکنه.

----------


## Dean

کمیسیون اموزش مجلس مگه مخالف طرح نبود؟!!

----------


## matin8787

از عمد زاهدی رو اوردن که صد در صد موافقه طرحه

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

مشخصه چقدر مناظره خوبی میشه!!!! همشون که موافقن آخه این دیگه چه جورشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amir_H80

*مجید حسینی !
جالبه دو تا موافق قراره با یک نسبتاً موافق مناظره کنند.*

----------


## ARONDEMO

حداقل یه مخالفم میاوردن... :Yahoo (21): همشون موافق این طرحن و من نمیدونم این چه جور مناظره ای :Yahoo (21): عملا مناظره نیست...برنامه ای هستش که میخوان طرح رو گل و بلبل نشون بدن...

----------


## Amir_H80

> حداقل یه مخالفم میاوردن...همشون موافق این طرحن و من نمیدونم این چه جور مناظره ایعملا مناظره نیست...برنامه ای هستش که میخوان طرح رو گل و بلبل نشون بدن...


این برنامه ها اعصاب و روان آدم رو بهم میریزن .

----------


## matin8787

سردرگم شدیم بخدا....فک کنم دکتر سبطی هم دیگه حمایت نمیکنه

----------


## Amir_H80

> سردرگم شدیم بخدا....فک کنم دکتر سبطی هم دیگه حمایت نمیکنه


سبطی اگه حذف دروس عمومی قطعی بشه مطمئن باش مخالفت میکنه .

----------


## lover sick

> مهم
> فایل پیوست 98802


شروع شد...

----------


## matin8787

این حسینی معلوم نیس مخالفه طرح یا موافق....واسه خودش حرف میزنه فقط

----------


## lover sick

> این حسینی معلوم نیس مخالفه طرح یا موافق....واسه خودش حرف میزنه فقط


حداقل از اون زاهدی و کبگانیان بهتره

----------


## lover sick

مجید حسینی و نادری عالی صحبت کردن ولی این زاهدی و کبگانیان اندازه الاغ نمیفهمن

----------


## Dean

> مجید حسینی و نادری عالی صحبت کردن ولی این زاهدی و کبگانیان اندازه الاغ نمیفهمن


حاجی ما ایرانو نداریم میشه بگی خلاصه چی گفتن و زور کدومشون میچربید؟

----------


## lover sick

> حاجی ما ایرانو نداریم میشه بگی خلاصه چی گفتن و زور کدومشون میچربید؟


زاهدی و کبگانیان میگفتن باید امتحان نهایی و کنکور باید باشه
مجید حسینی و نادری میگفتن اگه اینجور بشه درآمد مافیا بیشتر میشه و اصلا این طرح خوب نیست 
همون موسساتی که واسه کنکور آزمون و کلاس میذارن حالا واسه امتحان نهایی و کنکور با هم برنامه ریزی میکنه و درآمدش دو برابر میشه...

----------


## lover sick

مجید حسینی میگفت موضوع اصلا کنکور نیست چون توو کره و ژاپن هم کنکور برگزار میشه و اگه امتحان نهایی بیاد مافیای کنکور خودش رو با اون وفق میده ولی این دو تا کبگانیان و زاهدی اصلا نمیفهمن
اصلا نمیخوان بفهمن
نفهم به معنای واقعی کلمه
به قول مجید حسینی تووی یه دریای ناآرام نمیشه یه جزیره امن ساخت
مسئولان آموزشی کشور و این کمیسیون آموزش مجلس و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هم نفهمن و هم نمیخوان بفهمن...
کلا دوست دارن نفهم باشن...مشکل اصلی همینه

----------


## ARONDEMO

> زاهدی و کبگانیان میگفتن باید امتحان نهایی و کنکور باید باشه
> مجید حسینی و نادری میگفتن اگه اینجور بشه درآمد مافیا بیشتر میشه و اصلا این طرح خوب نیست 
> همون موسساتی که واسه کنکور آزمون و کلاس میذارن حالا واسه امتحان نهایی و کنکور با هم برنامه ریزی میکنه و درآمدش دو برابر میشه...


باز دم مجید حسینی و نادری گرم...اصلا کبگانیان و زاهدی جوری رفتار میکردن انگار زبون آدمیزاد نمیفهمن....فقط اونجاش که حسینی به کبگانیان گفت:شما میرید موسسات کنکوری رو دعوت میکنین جلسه که کنکورو چطور برگزار کنیم...کبگانیان به تته پته افتاد و سرخ شد.... بعد قبولم نمیکرد :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## lover sick

> باز دم مجید حسینی و نادری گرم...اصلا کبگانیان و زاهدی جوری رفتار میکردن انگار زبون آدمیزاد نمیفهمن....فقط اونجاش که حسینی به کبگانیان گفت:شما میرید موسسات کنکوری رو دعوت میکنین جلسه که کنکورو چطور برگزار کنیم...کبگانیان به تته پته افتاد و سرخ شد.... بعد قبولم نمیکرد


دقیقا همینه
کاملا مشخصه مافیای کنکور از این طرح قبلا خبر داشته و پشت قضیه است
گاج دوهفته پیش شروع کرده داره کتابایی منتشر میکنه واسه امتحان نهایی به اسم میکرونهایی

----------


## lover sick

> دقیقا همینه
> کاملا مشخصه مافیای کنکور از این طرح قبلا خبر داشته و پشت قضیه است
> گاج دوهفته پیش شروع کرده داره کتابایی منتشر میکنه واسه امتحان نهایی به اسم میکرونهایی


الان طرح یه ماهه خبری شده چجوری گاج تونسته کتاب منتشر کنه 
مشخصه قبلا خبر داشتن

----------


## lover sick

> باز دم مجید حسینی و نادری گرم...اصلا کبگانیان و زاهدی جوری رفتار میکردن انگار زبون آدمیزاد نمیفهمن....فقط اونجاش که حسینی به کبگانیان گفت:شما میرید موسسات کنکوری رو دعوت میکنین جلسه که کنکورو چطور برگزار کنیم...کبگانیان به تته پته افتاد و سرخ شد.... بعد قبولم نمیکرد


فایل پیوست 98820
اینو ببینید...گاج شروع کرده کتابای میکرونهایی منتشر میکنه

----------


## ARONDEMO

> دقیقا همینه
> کاملا مشخصه مافیای کنکور از این طرح قبلا خبر داشته و پشت قضیه است
> گاج دوهفته پیش شروع کرده داره کتابایی منتشر میکنه واسه امتحان نهایی به اسم میکرونهایی


سوزنچی که عضو شوراست هم اینو میگفت که اقا ما موسسات کنکوری رو دعوت کردیم به جلسه و نظراتشونو پرسیدیم...حداقل اگه میخوان میلیاردی سود کنن...نیازی نیست که دورغ بگن...بیان مردونه شفاف سازی کنند...من اونجا بودم میگفتم آقای کبگانیان و زاهدی گاج نزاشته مهر مصوبتون حتی خشک بشه محصولشو داده بیرون ...کجای کارید...واقعا امیدوارم این مصوبه حداقلش اصلاح بشه...

----------


## Amir_H80

توضیحات کتاب میکرو نهایی فقط راجع به مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هستش ! اجرای مصوبه به نظرم جدی هستش چون انتشارات شروع کردن به زدن کتاب های تشریحی
از عمومی ها هم شروع کردن!


پ.ن : دیگه دستتون با شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تو یه کاسه است انقدر تابلو نباشید خواهشاً :Yahoo (114):

----------


## lover sick

مجید حسینی پیامی که توو دایرکت بهش دادم رو استوری کرده

----------


## lover sick

همه برید توو پیج حسینی و بهش پیام بدین
خیلی معروفه و دنبال کننده زیاد داره خیلی هم پیگیر هست
همین الان برید بهش دایرکت بدید
آدرس پیجش رو توو عکس بالا استوری هست

----------


## lover sick

دوباره تاکید میکنم همین الان برید توو پیج مجید حسینی و بهش دایرکت بدین و توضیح بدید چه مصوبه بدی هست

----------


## lover sick

مجید حسینی داره دایرکت هام رو میخونه و لایک میکنه همه برید توو پیجش دایرکت بدید 
استوری میکنه

----------


## lover sick

اگه یه نفر باشه که بتونه جلوی این مصوبه رو بگیره مجید حسینی هست

----------


## lover sick

اون دانش آموزایی هم که خوشحالن که درس های عمومی از کنکور حذف شده بدونن که امتحان نهایی نابودشون میکنه قشنگ پارتی بازی و رانت بوجود میاد و به جای 4 ساعت یه ما استرس درسای امتحان نهایی دارین

----------


## MrSaber

خیلی جالبه ی عده تو همین انجمن فقط گیر دادن به تاتیر معدل...
انگار فقط این مصوبه همین بند رو داره
تک تک این بند ها به ضرر ماست، واسه منی که حتی معلم خوبی تو مدرسه نداشتم حتی واسه دروس عمومی و سرم خورده به سنگ میخوام جبران کنم هم راهی نزاشته این مصوبه...
میشه گفت در معلق ترین وضعیت کنکوری به سر می‌بریم
موندیم بخونیم یا نه موندیم هزینه کنیم یا نه...

----------


## Hamita

*یه جور میگید مجید حسینی می‌تونه کاری انجام بده انگاری حرفاش سنده و می‌تونه مصوبه رو لغو کنه یا هرچیز دیگه...یادتون باشه همین شخص اگه کاره ای بود میتونست  تعویق کنکور ۹۹رو به جایی برسونه* 
هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست حداقل تا دی یا بهمن و اون موقع معلوم خواهد شد کنکور ۴۰۲ به چه صورت برگزار میشه

----------


## lover sick

> *یه جور میگید مجید حسینی می‌تونه کاری انجام بده انگاری حرفاش سنده و می‌تونه مصوبه رو لغو کنه یا هرچیز دیگه...یادتون باشه همین شخص اگه کاره ای بود میتونست  تعویق کنکور ۹۹رو به جایی برسونه* 
> هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست حداقل تا دی یا بهمن و اون موقع معلوم خواهد شد کنکور ۴۰۲ به چه صورت برگزار میشه


بله اگه تا اون موقع بشینیم و هیچ کار نکنیم دیگه کار از کار گذشته

----------


## reza1401

مجید حسینی قدرت اجرایی و تغییر در مصوبه رو نداره.باید از طریق افرادی مثل منادیان یا شهریاری که تو مجلس هستن و تاثیرگذار اقدام بشه.یا اینکه زلفی گل وزیرعلوم یه حرکتی بزنه.وگرنه حسینی سالهاست داره همین حرفا رو میزنه واتفاقی هم نمی افته.کبگانیان و عاملی طراحان اصلی این تغییرات هستن.قطعا علاقه ای به تغییر تو مصوبه ندارن.
روسای دانشگاه که تو طول سال تغییر خواهند کرد موضعشون مهمه.یعنی روسای جدید دانشگاه شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر و شهیدبهشتی میتونن خواستار اصلاحات تو مصوبه بشن چون عضو شوراهم محسوب میشن.

----------


## matin8787

دوستان قدرت اتحاد رو دست کم نگیرین....همین‌بچه های انجمن بودن که تاثیر قطعی معدل رو مثبت کردن....خواهشا اینبارم اتحاد داشته باشین برین تو پیج اعضای کمسیون اموزش اعضای شورای انقلاب کامنت بذارین تا این مصوبه لغو شه بدون اتحاد اینا سره ما رو هم می برن

----------


## matin8787

همون زاهدی به زمانی رییس کمسیون‌بود ولی نتونست در برابر اراده بچه ها مقاومت کنه نتونست تاثیر معدل رو قطعی کنه خواهشا فعال باشین تا این مصوبه لغو شه

----------


## matin8787

به دکتر سبطی هم پیام بدین

----------


## matin8787

من خودمم تو تلگرام به دکتر سبطی پیام دادم

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> من خودمم تو تلگرام به دکتر سبطی پیام دادم


جوابتو داد؟ اصلا سین میکنه؟ من ده بار پیام دادم اصلا سین نکرد نمیدونم چراااا اما احساس میکنم سبطی عقب کشیده وکمک نمیده !!! قبلا خیلی پیگیربود اما یه دفعه عقب کشید شایدم خودش داره یه کارایی می‌کنه نمیدونم والله !

----------


## matin8787

فقط گل فرستاد

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> فقط گل فرستاد


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dean

> جوابتو داد؟ اصلا سین میکنه؟ من ده بار پیام دادم اصلا سین نکرد نمیدونم چراااا اما احساس میکنم سبطی عقب کشیده وکمک نمیده !!! قبلا خیلی پیگیربود اما یه دفعه عقب کشید شایدم خودش داره یه کارایی می‌کنه نمیدونم والله !


اخرین پیامش تو کانال در این باره گفته بود حتما کمک میکنم

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> اخرین پیامش تو کانال در این باره گفته بود حتما کمک میکنم


والله نمیدونم‌خدا کنه بکنه!!! جدای از تاثیر معدل حذف دروس عمومی هم خیلی بده خییییلی بد کلا این مصوبه ازبیخ وبن مشکل داره

----------


## ARONDEMO

> جوابتو داد؟ اصلا سین میکنه؟ من ده بار پیام دادم اصلا سین نکرد نمیدونم چراااا اما احساس میکنم سبطی عقب کشیده وکمک نمیده !!! قبلا خیلی پیگیربود اما یه دفعه عقب کشید شایدم خودش داره یه کارایی می‌کنه نمیدونم والله !


به منم که بهش پیام دادم گفت متاسفانه معلمان دیگر همراهی نمیکنند و مرا به تعارض منافع متهم میکنند!!! :Yahoo (2): ....البته حقم داره هیچکس صداش در نیومده!!! من به غیر از سبطی کسی یادم نمیاد مخالفتشو با این مصوبه بگه!!!دیگه موسسات کنکوری و دبیران راهشونو پیدا کردن هرکاری هم سر کنکور بیارن...بلدن چیکار کنن عین گاج که محصولشو هم زده فردا پس فردا بقیه هم وارد عمل میشن!!!...اینجا فقط تنها کسی که نفع نمیکنه دانش آموز و داوطلب کنکوریه وگرنه اونا نونشون سرجاش میمونه سودشونم دوبرابر میشه....نمیدونم واقعا دیگه چی میشه کرد....توکل به خدا

----------


## Parla11

تو مملکتی هستیم که چند ساله می گن کنکور باید حذف شه اما همچنان هر سال داریم کنکور می دیم.
این مصوبه هم مثل قضیه حذف کنکوره ://





> به منم که بهش پیام دادم گفت متاسفانه معلمان دیگر همراهی نمیکنند و مرا به تعارض منافع متهم میکنند!!!....البته حقم داره هیچکس صداش در نیومده!!! من به غیر از سبطی کسی یادم نمیاد مخالفتشو با این مصوبه بگه!!!دیگه موسسات کنکوری و دبیران راهشونو پیدا کردن هرکاری هم سر کنکور بیارن...بلدن چیکار کنن عین گاج که محصولشو هم زده فردا پس فردا بقیه هم وارد عمل میشن!!!...اینجا فقط تنها کسی که نفع نمیکنه دانش آموز و داوطلب کنکوریه وگرنه اونا نونشون سرجاش میمونه سودشونم دوبرابر میشه....نمیدونم واقعا دیگه چی میشه کرد....توکل به خدا

----------


## mlt

> تو مملکتی هستیم که چند ساله می گن کنکور باید حذف شه اما همچنان هر سال داریم کنکور می دیم.
> این مصوبه هم مثل قضیه حذف کنکوره ://


مملکت چشه؟ناراحتی؟پاشو برو

----------


## Parla11

> مملکت چشه؟ناراحتی؟پاشو برو





> نکنه شما هم از طرفداران این مصوبه هستید
> با وجود شماها مطمئنم که دیگه این مصوبه لغو نمیشه


داره شوخی می کنه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Dean

* #خبر #مهم*
* مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی باید اجرا شود* 
* زلفی گل، وزیر علوم در آیین بازگشایی دانشگاه‌ها:*


◾️ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مصوباتی دارد که باید اجرایی شود. ما با کار کارشناسان و همکاران کمیسیون آموزش مجلس سعی بر پیگیری ساماندهی آموزش عالی داریم به گونه‌ای که مشکلی برای رشد تحصیلی در مناطق محروم ایجاد نشود.


◽️ در خصوص کنکور دو قانون داریم که یک مورد را مجلس و یک مورد را شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تصویب کرده است. ما با برنامه‌ریزی و بر اساس قوانین موجود سعی داریم این قانون را اجرایی کنیم.


 *ویس کرمی، نماینده مجلس و عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات:*


◾️ مجلس می‌تواند در حد توصیه، شورای انقلاب فرهنگی را مجبور به عقب نشینی کند، در دولت جدید رئیس جمهور و نمایندگان عضو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی می‌توانند موضوع لغو مصوبه کنکوری را مطرح کنند.


◽️ امیدواریم با حضور آقای رئیسی به عنوان رئیس جدید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و با انتخاب وزیرجدید بتوانیم مسیر را کوتاه‌تر و بدون مشکل را حل کنیم تا مصوبه کنکوری لغو شود چون در صورت اجرا با چالش مواجه می‌شویم.

----------


## Amir_H80

> ������* #خبر #مهم*
> *������ مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی باید اجرا شود* 
> *������ زلفی گل، وزیر علوم در آیین بازگشایی دانشگاه‌ها:*
> 
> 
> ◾️ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مصوباتی دارد که باید اجرایی شود. ما با کار کارشناسان و همکاران کمیسیون آموزش مجلس سعی بر پیگیری ساماندهی آموزش عالی داریم به گونه‌ای که مشکلی برای رشد تحصیلی در مناطق محروم ایجاد نشود.
> 
> 
> ◽️ در خصوص کنکور دو قانون داریم که یک مورد را مجلس و یک مورد را شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تصویب کرده است. ما با برنامه‌ریزی و بر اساس قوانین موجود سعی داریم این قانون را اجرایی کنیم.
> ...


این همه امید بسته بودن به رئیسی 
بیا اینم از دولت جدید
میبینید که دولت جدید هم موافق طرح هستش

----------


## Dean

> این همه امید بسته بودن به رئیسی 
> بیا اینم از دولت جدید
> میبینید که دولت جدید هم موافق طرح هستش


هنوز قطعا چیزی مشخص نیست...
رییسی اظهار نظری نکرده هنوز. 
زلفی گل دو پهلو حرف میزنه ؛ یه جایی میگه باید مصوبات مجلسو اجرا کنیم یه جایی میگه مصوبات شورای ا. ف لازم الاجراست. 
وزیر ا. پ هنوز مشخص نیست
اما کمیسیون های اموزش، فرهنگی ، بهداشت و رییس مجلس که اعضای شورای عالی ا. ف هستن مکاتبات زیادی داشتن ولی متاسفانه تو اقلیتن. قرار شده نامه ای اعتراض امیز به رییس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی که رییسی باشه بنویسن.

----------


## matin8787

در این بین‌باید ما هم صدای اعتراضمونو به گوششون برسونیم نه اینکه بخوریم بخوابیم عین خیالمون هم نباشع

----------


## MrSaber

مصوبات قطعی دیشب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی:
تاثیر مثبت ۴۰ درصدی امتحان نهایی در کنکور ۱۴۰۱
تاثیر قطعی ۶۰ درصدی امتحان نهایی در کنکور ۱۴۰۲
برگزاری دو کنکور در هر سال ۱۴۰۲ و معتبر بودن نتیجه آن تا دوسال.
حذف دروس عمومی و ابلاغ شیوه نامه آن تا ابان ماه

----------


## reza333

> در این بین‌باید ما هم صدای اعتراضمونو به گوششون برسونیم نه اینکه بخوریم بخوابیم عین خیالمون هم نباشع


بر خلاف سالهای قبل که بچه ها کمپین تشکیل می دادن و اغلب موفق می شدن ، امسال همه رفتن توی خواب خرگوشی ، نمیدونن تیر 1402 قرار چه بلایی سرشون بیاد. بذار این قانون اجرا بشه ، اون موقع باید گفت دیگه کار از کار گذشته ، اون وقت که فرصت داشتین جلوش واستین ، کاری نکردین ، حالا این شما و این رتبه ی کنکورتون که این قانون گند زده بهش . بعد که با سالهای قبل مقایسه کنن میفهمن چه ظلمی شده بهشون ولی کاریش دیگه نمیشه کرد. تمام

----------


## reza1401

داستان اعصای شورا و خصوصا دکتر کبگانیان شده شبیه خیاطی که اول لباس رو میدوزه بعد تازه فکر میکنه راستی سایز طرف چند بوده نکنه لباس اندازه اش نباشه؟؟؟رفتن قانون رو تصویب و ابلاع کردن.الان تازه تو مصاحبش میگه البته عده ای هم ممکنه چندسال قبل دیپلم گرفته باشن و بخوان دراینده وارد دانشگاه بشن که باید برای اونا هم فکری بشه!!یعنی موقع تصویب اصلا توجهی به این قشر نداشتن!یا شایدم فکر کردن هرکس قبلا دیپلم گرفته باید همون موقع دانشگاهشم میرفته والان دیگه نباید بره دانشگاه!!!وگرنه واضح بود که ما قاعدتا یه قشر این شکلی داریم که اتفاقا جمعیتشون هم اصلا کم نیست.

----------


## matin8787

عجب گیری کردیم از دست اینا

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

خب الان میخوایید چیکار کنید شرایط همین ک هست! ۴۰۱ بچسبید تموم شه برید ۴۰۲ قشنگ تشریحی بخونید ( ی سریام میترسن مناطق محروم میکنن بهونه بابا تو به فکر خوردت باش اونا بلدن چیکار کنن) درسته این مصوبه داغونه حرفی توش نبست ولی وقتی قبولش کردن چیکار میشه کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟! قانونه دگ ماهم هیجکاری نمیشه بکنیم حالا از الان برید تو حاشیه

----------


## Dean

به طرز عجیبی ستاد راهبردی و اموزش پرورش و‌ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی عجله دارن برای اجرایی کردن این مصوبه فاجعه
و یه طرز نگران کننده ای بچه ها ی ۴۰۲ به بعد  بی خیالن؛ باشه؛ نتیجه کنکورتون که اومد قیافه هاتون دیدنیه

----------


## Dean

> خب الان میخوایید چیکار کنید شرایط همین ک هست! ۴۰۱ بچسبید تموم شه برید ۴۰۲ قشنگ تشریحی بخونید ( ی سریام میترسن مناطق محروم میکنن بهونه بابا تو به فکر خوردت باش اونا بلدن چیکار کنن) درسته این مصوبه داغونه حرفی توش نبست ولی وقتی قبولش کردن چیکار میشه کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟! قانونه دگ ماهم هیجکاری نمیشه بکنیم حالا از الان برید تو حاشیه


حاجی ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی دیکه حاشیه نیست خود متنه!
یعنی با معدل غیر بیست هیچ غلطی نمیشه کرد!!
یعنی قید رشته های پرطرفدارو باید زد دیگ! 
تاپیکای ۹۳/۹۴ هنوز تو انجمن هست ؛ بگرد پیداشون میکنی ... تازه اونا ۲۵ درصد تاثیر قطعی بودن اون فاجعه بوجود اومد. تو ببین دیگه ۶۰ درصد قطعی چه میکنه

----------


## Saeedt

> به طرز عجیبی ستاد راهبردی و اموزش پرورش و‌ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی عجله دارن برای اجرایی کردن این مصوبه فاجعه
> و یه طرز نگران کننده ای بچه ها ی ۴۰۲ به بعد  بی خیالن؛ باشه؛ نتیجه کنکورتون که اومد قیافه هاتون دیدنیه


دقیقا....دو سال قبلش هم گفتن که بعد دیگه بهانه ای نباشه در صورت اعتراض در ۱۴۰۲ بگن از ۱۴۰۰ تصویب شده تموم شدورفت
واقعا ب جرات میشه ۶۰ درصد غیرکنکور یعنی یعنی زیر ۱۹و۹۵ صدم (خوشبینانه) با اوردن حتی ۴۰ درصد کنکور هم پزشکی و...رو باید دورش خط کشیده بشه ....فعلا معدل بالاها دارن گردو میشکنن با ...و معدل پایین های آینده  هم در انتظار اینده و فرجی شدن ...عجیبا غریبا ب این حجم از ناعدالتی

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> حاجی ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی دیکه حاشیه نیست خود متنه!
> یعنی با معدل غیر بیست هیچ غلطی نمیشه کرد!!
> یعنی قید رشته های پرطرفدارو باید زد دیگ! 
> تاپیکای ۹۳/۹۴ هنوز تو انجمن هست ؛ بگرد پیداشون میکنی ... تازه اونا ۲۵ درصد تاثیر قطعی بودن اون فاجعه بوجود اومد. تو ببین دیگه ۶۰ درصد قطعی چه میکنه



میدونم عزیزمن والا بلا میدونم !!!!!!!!!!

ولی تصویب شده الان خیلیا اینجا ۴۰۱ درگیر ۴۰۲ شدن 
بعدشم دگ همچینم نیست ک میگی به هر حال هردرسی ی تراز داره تو تک درس حساب میشه نه کلی و از هر درسی هرچی نمرت کمتر باشه ی بخشی از ۶۰ درصد میگیری بقیش میتونی تو کنکور اوکی کنی ! ترمیم معدلم هست والا این خط این نشون با اینکارا فقط وقت ادم تلف میشه پس بهتره دنبال راه حل باشه تااینکه امیدوار به اینکه حذفش کنن !!!!! 
اینجا از این خبرا نیست

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> حاجی ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی دیکه حاشیه نیست خود متنه!
> یعنی با معدل غیر بیست هیچ غلطی نمیشه کرد!!
> یعنی قید رشته های پرطرفدارو باید زد دیگ! 
> تاپیکای ۹۳/۹۴ هنوز تو انجمن هست ؛ بگرد پیداشون میکنی ... تازه اونا ۲۵ درصد تاثیر قطعی بودن اون فاجعه بوجود اومد. تو ببین دیگه ۶۰ درصد قطعی چه میکنه




درکل اشتباهه اینو همم میدونیم ضربه بزرگی به فارغ التحصیلا که تصویب نشدنش فقط با ی اعتراص خیلی بزرگ میتونه ی خورده ی کاری بکنه چشم و گوششون باز شه وگرته فاجعه میشه اینو خب همه میدونیم !!!!! ولی چی بگم والا 
من خودم داداشم ۹۳ کنکور داد معدلش ۲۰ بود تازه بااون رتبش با تاثیر مثبت اصفهان قبول میشد ولی خرم اباد افتاد !!!! پس فاجعه هست ولی چی بگیم والا اینا دلشون به حال ما نمیسوزه

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

مگه اینکه آدم سهمیه ای چیزی داشته باشه ک کلا فرق داره بحث اونا تو ی جامعه اماری دیگن‌اصلا

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> به طرز عجیبی ستاد راهبردی و اموزش پرورش و‌ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی عجله دارن برای اجرایی کردن این مصوبه فاجعه
> و یه طرز نگران کننده ای بچه ها ی ۴۰۲ به بعد  بی خیالن؛ باشه؛ نتیجه کنکورتون که اومد قیافه هاتون دیدنیه


بعدشم سال ۹۸ یادته؟! تاثیر قطعی مثبت شد ؟
اعتراضارو یادته؟ اینا نمیدونن قراره چ بلایی سرشون بیاد 
وقتی سرشون بیاد ی تکونی میخورن ک دگ دیره طرف میگه اره دگ من معدلم حلع پس ۶۰درصد میگیرم بابا به پای ترازه نه درصد

----------


## meva

کسی اطلاع داره که نظام قدیمی ها با توجه به اینکه درصد تاثیر معدل میخواد بشه 60 درصد آیا  امکان ترمیم معدل براشون وجود داره یا نه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> کسی اطلاع داره که نظام قدیمی ها با توجه به اینکه درصد تاثیر معدل میخواد بشه 60 درصد آیا  امکان ترمیم معدل براشون وجود داره یا نه؟؟؟


نه فعلا نمیتونن فکرکنم باید ازنو دیپلم گرفت

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> کسی اطلاع داره که نظام قدیمی ها با توجه به اینکه درصد تاثیر معدل میخواد بشه 60 درصد آیا  امکان ترمیم معدل براشون وجود داره یا نه؟؟؟



اره شما میتونی ترمیم معدل کنی از ۴۰۴ باید دیپلم جدید بگیری ولی شما ترمیم میکنی کد نمره های خودتو میزنی واس سنجش ربطی نداره

----------


## Akhm

این طرح علاوه بر تمام اشکالاتی که داره. حذف زیر گروه ها هم از مشکلات دیگه اش هست. یعنی برای پزشکی و دندان باید زمین هم بزنی.
*تبصره**1* :  عناوین و ضرایب دروس آزمون اختصاصی و سابقه تحصیلی در هر یک از گروه­های  آزمایشی توسط شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تعیین و هر سه سال قابل بازنگری  خواهد بود و حداقل دوسال قبل از اجرا باید اطلاع رسانی عمومی شود و  زیرگروه­ها برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، در هر گروه آزمایشی  حذف می­شود.

----------


## Dean

چرا انقد همتون دنبال ترمیمین؟؟؟ اصا میدونین با تاثیر ۶۰ درصد قطعی بجز ۲۰ ، بقیه معدلا یعنی کشک ؟؟یعنی استرس ۸ تا درس دیگه؟ چرا دنبال لغو این مصوبه نیستین؟؟

----------


## milad0884

> چرا انقد همتون دنبال ترمیمین؟؟؟ اصا میدونین با تاثیر ۶۰ درصد قطعی بجز ۲۰ ، بقیه معدلا یعنی کشک ؟؟یعنی استرس ۸ تا درس دیگه؟ چرا دنبال لغو این مصوبه نیستین؟؟


ما میگیم کارتون خوابیم اونا میگن کد پستی محل اقامت  :Yahoo (20): 
به جای این که اصل داستان رو بگیرن یه حرکتی کنند افتادن پی ترمیم معدل ...خیلی جالبه بخدا ما از خودی میخوریم همش..

شیر گرون میشه جای این که اصل داستانو بگیرن میرن صف شیر کیلو کیلو شیر میخرن ذخیره میکنن..
چه باید گفت ..چه باید کرد

----------


## matin8787

دوستانی که در جریان کنکورهای ۹۳..۹۴ باشند خوب میفهمن تاثیر قطعی معدل یعنی چی....الان متوجه فاجعه نیستن خیلیا

----------


## milad0884

حس میکنم 1402 قراره یه بمب اتم بخوره تو سر بچه های کنکورررررری......

----------


## Dean

بزار دو تا چک محکم بخوره تو گوششون به خودشون که اومدن میفهن ؛ بعدشم که هیچ غلطی از دستشون ساخته نیست

----------


## Fawzi

۱۴۰۱ کارو تموم کنید که اسیر بازی های جدید سنجش نشید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MrSaber

دقیقا موافقم
متاسفانه اول کار ما ایرانیا مقاوت میکنیم بعد عادت
ترمیم ینی چی آخه، واقعا حوصله خاصی دارن بعضیا

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> ۱۴۰۱ کارو تموم کنید که اسیر بازی های جدید سنجش نشید



منی که یازدهمم و مجبورم 1402 کنکور بدم و چاره دیگه ای ندارم: :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## lover sick

متاسفانه یه سری از دوستان به جای کمک برای حذف طرح افتادن دنبال ترمیم معدل و این یعنی فاجعه...
دوست عزیز شما اگه ترمیم معدل یه درس رو 19.75 بشی دیگه کلا بازی کنکور رو باختی چون 20 هزار نفر معدل 20 توو کشور داریم و عملا دیگه کنکور واست بی تاثیر میشه...

----------


## meva

> ما میگیم کارتون خوابیم اونا میگن کد پستی محل اقامت 
> به جای این که اصل داستان رو بگیرن یه حرکتی کنند افتادن پی ترمیم معدل ...خیلی جالبه بخدا ما از خودی میخوریم همش..
> 
> شیر گرون میشه جای این که اصل داستانو بگیرن میرن صف شیر کیلو کیلو شیر میخرن ذخیره میکنن..
> چه باید گفت ..چه باید کرد


دوست عزیز ما هم بلدیم مثل شما بیایم از این جمله های خوشکل بنویسیم و تیکه بندازیم به بقیه.
ما هم میگیم با حرف زدن و جملات زیبا نوشتن تو این تاپیک چیزی حل نمیشه باید از یه جا شروع بشه این اعتراض به صورت عملی....
شما که کاردان هستی یا علی!!!!!! این گوی و این میدان
قطعا همه افرادی که تو این تاپیک مطلبی نوشتن یا دیدن میدونن این مصوبه کلا به ضررمون تموم میشه فقط مشکل اینه همه منتظر هستیم یه فرشته نجات بیاد و کاری واسمون بکنه من جمله خودم و شخص شمایی که حرف های جالب میزنی و سایرین

----------


## sea

همه مخالف این طرح هستن ولی فقط ۱۳۴۹نفر تا حالا  امضا مخالفتش رو انجام دادن!!!!!
با دعوا و کشمکش اینجا چیزی درست نمیشه خواهشاً علاوه بر  گوشی های خودتون با گوشی بقیه اعضای خانواده هم برین حمایت کنین
به نماینده هاهم پیام بدیم

دکتر سبطی گفتن تنها راه باقی مونده همین نماینده های مجلس هستن

🔖 #یادداشت
📌 اعلام مخالفت با مصوبه تأثیر قطعی معدل 
📡 مجلس شورای اسلامی

💡 در صورتی که این مصوبه را به زیان خود می بینید، دلایل مخالف تان را به زبان شخصی و به صورت کوتاه و در قالب یک پیام به اعضای کمیسیون آموزش مجلس انتقال دهید. همچنین می توانید به دفاتر نمایندگان مجلس در شهر خود مراجعه کرده و مخالفت خود را به آنان نیز منتقل کنید، بخواهید که مقابل اجرای این مصوبه بایستند و روی محور های زیر تاکید کنید:
🔺 پایمال شدن عدالت آموزشی و اجحاف در حق مناطق محروم | گسترش مافیای کنکور و مدارس غیرانتفاعی | امنیت پایین امتحانات نهایی | تصویب در واپسین روزهای دولت قبلی

🏷 در ابتدای پیام، حتماً هشتگ #لغو_تاثیر_قطعی_معدل را ذکر کنید.

💬 شماره تماس اعضای کمیسیون آموزش مجلس جهت ارسال پیامک:
◉  علیرضا منادی 
09143154762
◉  محمد وحیدی  
09155845839
◉  سید محمد مولوی 
09166310490
◉  احمدحسین فلاحی 
09127479719
◉  شیوا قاسمی‌پور 
09186560383
◉  حسین حق‌وردی 
09123654623
◉  اکبر احمدپور   
09155593397
◉  مهدی روشنفکر 
09173412769
◉ امان قلیج شادمهر 
09113726988
◉ محمدمهدی فروردین 
09177047566
◉  روح الله متفکر آزاد 
09144039626
◉  احمد نادری 
09127298418
◉  محمدرضا احمدی 
09111320006
◉  اسفندیار اختیاری 
09131515307
◉  مهدی اسماعیلی 
09141231326
◉  فرهاد بشیری 
09123496821
◉  رضا حاجی پور  
09121393955
◉  حبیب الله دهمرده 
09120275912
◉  محمدمهدی زاهدی 
09128103806
◉  حسین عباس‌زاده امامى
09151173200
◉ علی کریمی فیروزجایی 
09111127775

💬 واتساپ مستقیم اعضای کمیسیون آموزش مجلس:
🟢 اسفندیار اختیاری
Https://wa.me/+989131515307
🟢 محمد وحیدی
Https://wa.me/+989155845839
🟢 علیرضا منادی                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
Https://wa.me/+989143154762
🟢 اکبر احمدپور
Https://wa.me/+989155593397
🟢 روح الله متفکر آزاد
Https://wa.me/+989144039626
🟢 احمد نادری
Https://wa.me/+989127298418
🟢 فرهاد بشیری
Https://wa.me/+989121170138
🟢 سیدمحمد مولوی
Https://wa.me/+989166310490
🟢 احمد حسین فلاحی
Https://wa.me/+989127479719
🟢 مهدی اسماعیلی
Https://wa.me/+989141231326
🟢 حسین عباس زاده
Https://wa.me/+989151173200 
🟢 شیوا قاسمی پور
Https://wa.me/+989186560383

💬 شماره تماس خبرنگاران برای ارسال پیامک یا پیام در واتس آپ و درخواست جهت پیگیری موضوع و رساندن صدای شما به نمایندگان مجلس:
🟠 عبداللهی، خبرنگار فارس:
09136294791
🟠 علیزاده، خبرنگار رادیو:
09122544889
🟠 ذوالفقاری، خبرنگار صداوسیما:
09122048616

🔰 | کنکور پریم | 
🔹🔸@konkorprime

----------


## sea

کمپین مخالفت با تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور سراسری

✍ امضای آن کمتر از یک دقیقه زمان می برد:
https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713

 برای برقراری عدالت آموزشی و ضایع نشدن حق جوانان ایران، لطفا به طور حداکثری نشر دهید.

----------


## matin8787

بخدا حداکثری اعتراض کنیم لغو میشه کمسیون اموزش مجلسم با ماست

----------


## matin8787

وقت زیادی ازمون که نمیگیره به شماره ها پیام‌بدیم همین بخدا من خودم به یکی یکیشون پیام دادم ولی یه دست صدا نداره که باید همه با هم باشیم

----------


## sea

> بخدا حداکثری اعتراض کنیم لغو میشه کمسیون اموزش مجلسم با ماست


به نماینده ها پیام دادین؟؟
اگه ندادین شماره هارو بالا گذاشتم
پیام بدین

----------


## matin8787

من خودم پیام دادم....ولی تنهایی که نمیشه....از بین این همه داوطلب چرا باید فقط ۱۳۰۰ نفر امضا کنن....ایا منتظریم از اسمون یکی بیاد به دادمون برسه....بابا بخدا فقط خودمون باید اعتراض کنیم تا این مصوبه اجرایی نشه

----------


## Dean

منون از تک تک دوستان تازه پیامتونو دیدم؛ حتما حتما حتما حداکثری پیام میدم

----------


## MrSaber

فقط خواهشا دوباره زوم نکنید روی تاثیر معدل 
حذف دروس عمومی به خودی خود افتضاحه که فعلا نمیشه درکش کرد دروس عمومی حذف بشه دروس تخصصی المپیادی میشن 
کل این مصوبه باید لغو بشه نه فقط تاثیر معدل...

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> همه مخالف این طرح هستن ولی فقط ۱۳۴۹نفر تا حالا  امضا مخالفتش رو انجام دادن!!!!!
> با دعوا و کشمکش اینجا چیزی درست نمیشه خواهشاً علاوه بر  گوشی های خودتون با گوشی بقیه اعضای خانواده هم برین حمایت کنین
> به نماینده هاهم پیام بدیم
> 
> دکتر سبطی گفتن تنها راه باقی مونده همین نماینده های مجلس هستن
> 
> 🔖 #یادداشت
> 📌 اعلام مخالفت با مصوبه تأثیر قطعی معدل 
> 📡 مجلس شورای اسلامی
> ...


من نمیدونم سبطی دقیقا چش شده ! چرا اینطوری می‌کنه یکی بهش گفته میشه کمکمون کنید اونم گفته نه ۵سال گفتم دیگه نمیگم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  خودتون برید به نماینده ها پیام بدین ! 
واقعا نمیدونم چرا همچین می‌کنه! خودش می‌دونه که اگه اون بگه چون با بالا مالایی ها درارتباطه خیلی حرفش سنده اما نمیگه ! ومن دلیلشو نمی‌فهمم!!!!!!!!!! 
بنظرم به جای پیامک به نمایندها به سبطی پیام بدین هرجورشده راضیش کنید چون اون اگه بخواد کاری کنه حتما میشه به دلایلی که ازش مطمئنم فقط خدا کنه آخرش کمک کنه به بچه ها

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> لینک رو گذاشتم لطفا رای بدید و واسه دوستانتون هم بفرستید کلا ۱ دقیقه هم زمان نمیبره...
> 
> https://www.karzar.net/reform-entrance-exam-rule


من قبلا رای دادم اما الان باز خواستم ازطرف شماره خواهرمم رای بدم اما نمیشه آخه چرا

----------


## Stormii

> من قبلا رای دادم اما الان باز خواستم ازطرف شماره خواهرمم رای بدم اما نمیشه آخه چرا


با یه مرورگر دیگه امتحان کن

----------


## sea

> من قبلا رای دادم اما الان باز خواستم ازطرف شماره خواهرمم رای بدم اما نمیشه آخه چرا


برای منم نمیشه!!!!باشماره خودم رای دادم

باشماره مامانم رفتم رای بدم نشد!!!!
راستی حتما به نماینده های مخصوصا اونا که در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس آن پیام بدین
من بهشون پیام دادم دوسه نفرشون سین کردن

----------


## reza333

> من نمیدونم سبطی دقیقا چش شده ! چرا اینطوری می‌کنه یکی بهش گفته میشه کمکمون کنید اونم گفته نه ۵سال گفتم دیگه نمیگم  خودتون برید به نماینده ها پیام بدین ! 
> واقعا نمیدونم چرا همچین می‌کنه! خودش می‌دونه که اگه اون بگه چون با بالا مالایی ها درارتباطه خیلی حرفش سنده اما نمیگه ! ومن دلیلشو نمی‌فهمم!!!!!!!!!! 
> بنظرم به جای پیامک به نمایندها به سبطی پیام بدین هرجورشده راضیش کنید چون اون اگه بخواد کاری کنه حتما میشه به دلایلی که ازش مطمئنم فقط خدا کنه آخرش کمک کنه به بچه ها


سبطی به این خاطر کمک نمیکنه چون یه بند این مصوبه گفته دروس عمومی از کنکور باید حذف بشه ، حالا اگر سبطی حتی فقط و فقط فی سبیل الله به خاطر مبارزه با تاثیر قطعی معدل که شکی نیست ظالمانه و بی عدالتی بزرگیه پیشقدم بشه ، قطعا متهم میشه به این که چون خودش ادبیات کنکور درس میده ، از حذف درس عمومیش از کنکور و کم شدن درامدش ناراحته و داره سنگ خودشو به سینه میزنه و هدف اصلیش کمک به بچه ها نیست ، به همین خاطر این دفعه سبطی پیشقدم نمیشه و بعیدم هست بشه . بچه ها خودشون باید کارزار مبارزه رو شروع کنن . 60 درصد تاثیر قطعی خیلی فاجعست ولی کنکوریای 1402 از عمق فاجعه واقعا بی خبرن

----------


## matin8787

ای کاش یه کمپین اساسی تشگیل بشه به همه نماینده ها پیام بدیم

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> سبطی به این خاطر کمک نمیکنه چون یه بند این مصوبه گفته دروس عمومی از کنکور باید حذف بشه ، حالا اگر سبطی حتی فقط و فقط فی سبیل الله به خاطر مبارزه با تاثیر قطعی معدل که شکی نیست ظالمانه و بی عدالتی بزرگیه پیشقدم بشه ، قطعا متهم میشه به این که چون خودش ادبیات کنکور درس میده ، از حذف درس عمومیش از کنکور و کم شدن درامدش ناراحته و داره سنگ خودشو به سینه میزنه و هدف اصلیش کمک به بچه ها نیست ، به همین خاطر این دفعه سبطی پیشقدم نمیشه و بعیدم هست بشه . بچه ها خودشون باید کارزار مبارزه رو شروع کنن . 60 درصد تاثیر قطعی خیلی فاجعست ولی کنکوریای 1402 از عمق فاجعه واقعا بی خبرن


خب گیرم که متهم بشه حالا انگار براش مهمه ! من احساس میکنم یایه کارایی داره می‌کنه و نمیگه علنا یا اینکه کلا منافعش دراینه که هیچ کاری نکنه وگرنه حالا اظهار نظر چارنفر دیگه درموردش چه اهمیتی داره آخه!! من واقعا فازشو نمیفهمم :Yahoo (35):  در هرحال امیدوارم یه کارایی کنه حتی واسه درس خودش ! چون حذف دروس عمومی هم کمتر از تاثیرقطعی معدل فاجعه نیس واقعا وحشتناکه ! بنظرمن کلا این مصوبه باید به کل حذف بشه آخه این چیه

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> فقط خواهشا دوباره زوم نکنید روی تاثیر معدل 
> حذف دروس عمومی به خودی خود افتضاحه که فعلا نمیشه درکش کرد دروس عمومی حذف بشه دروس تخصصی المپیادی میشن 
> کل این مصوبه باید لغو بشه نه فقط تاثیر معدل...


آفرین بنظرمنم حذف دروس عمومی به اندازه تاثیرقطعی فاجعه س

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> ای کاش یه کمپین اساسی تشگیل بشه به همه نماینده ها پیام بدیم


شماتشکیل بده کمپینو تاماهم شرکت کنیم و همکاری کنیم

----------


## reza333

> خب گیرم که متهم بشه حالا انگار براش مهمه ! من احساس میکنم یایه کارایی داره می‌کنه و نمیگه علنا یا اینکه کلا منافعش دراینه که هیچ کاری نکنه وگرنه حالا اظهار نظر چارنفر دیگه درموردش چه اهمیتی داره آخه!! من واقعا فازشو نمیفهمم در هرحال امیدوارم یه کارایی کنه حتی واسه درس خودش ! چون حذف دروس عمومی هم کمتر از تاثیرقطعی معدل فاجعه نیس واقعا وحشتناکه ! بنظرمن کلا این مصوبه باید به کل حذف بشه آخه این چیه


اظهار نظر چهارتا دختر بچه قطعا به ....... نیست ، ولی اینکه توی مجلس و دولت بیان بگن سر دسته ی کمپین مخالفت با این طرح ،  یه اقا معلم کنکوره مشهوره اونم از نوع درس عمومی د !  اینجاست که پیش بالا دستیا  متهم میشه به اینکه مافیا کنکور  مخالفت میکند با تاثیر معدل با حذف درس عمومیش ، اظهار نظر بالاتر از خودش براش مهمه نه چهار تا جوجه .  
حذف درس عمومی کلی درامد اینا رو کم میکنه ، دیگه کی میخاد از تابستون تا تابستون بعد n جور کلاس کنکور برگزار کنه و بچه ها رو تیغ بزنه ، قطعا مدرسین دروس عمومی کنکور دوست ندارن درس عمومی بپره .

----------


## Dean

> برای منم نمیشه!!!!باشماره خودم رای دادم
> 
> باشماره مامانم رفتم رای بدم نشد!!!!
> راستی حتما به نماینده های مخصوصا اونا که در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس آن پیام بدین
> من بهشون پیام دادم دوسه نفرشون سین کردن


من صبح پیام دادم تو واتساپ یه نفرشون فقط سین کرده.. فک کنم تعداد پیاما زیاد بوده بخاطر همینه




> ای کاش یه کمپین اساسی تشگیل بشه به همه نماینده ها پیام بدیم


پس این چیه که بنده خداها گشتن شماره نماینده هارو پیدا کردن؟؟؟ شما نمیخاد کمپین اساسی شرکت کنی فعلا. همینو خودتو دوستات بهشون پیام بده 




> خب گیرم که متهم بشه حالا انگار براش مهمه ! من احساس میکنم یایه کارایی داره می‌کنه و نمیگه علنا یا اینکه کلا منافعش دراینه که هیچ کاری نکنه وگرنه حالا اظهار نظر چارنفر دیگه درموردش چه اهمیتی داره آخه!! من واقعا فازشو نمیفهمم در هرحال امیدوارم یه کارایی کنه حتی واسه درس خودش ! چون حذف دروس عمومی هم کمتر از تاثیرقطعی معدل فاجعه نیس واقعا وحشتناکه ! بنظرمن کلا این مصوبه باید به کل حذف بشه آخه این چیه


سبطی کمک میکنه چون دیشب یه ویس امرایی داد تو کانالش گفت منو سبطی کمکتون میکنیم

----------


## sea

> ای کاش یه کمپین اساسی تشگیل بشه به همه نماینده ها پیام بدیم


هست دیگه

به فارس نیوز که آدرسش رو گذاشتم برین و امضا کنین

به نماینده هاهم پیام بدین

----------


## sea

> اظهار نظر چهارتا دختر بچه قطعا به ....... نیست ، ولی اینکه توی مجلس و دولت بیان بگن سر دسته ی کمپین مخالفت با این طرح ،  یه اقا معلم کنکوره مشهوره اونم از نوع درس عمومی د !  اینجاست که پیش بالا دستیا  متهم میشه به اینکه مافیا کنکور  مخالفت میکند با تاثیر معدل با حذف درس عمومیش ، اظهار نظر بالاتر از خودش براش مهمه نه چهار تا جوجه .  
> حذف درس عمومی کلی درامد اینا رو کم میکنه ، دیگه کی میخاد از تابستون تا تابستون بعد n جور کلاس کنکور برگزار کنه و بچه ها رو تیغ بزنه ، قطعا مدرسین دروس عمومی کنکور دوست ندارن درس عمومی بپره .


اظهار نظر چهار تا پسر بچه هم ایضا به .....نیست! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## matin8787

همین جوجه ها تاثیر مثبت رو سالیان نگه داشتن که الان با خیال راحت کنکور ۱۴۰۱ رو بدین وگرنه الان باید با تاثیر قطعی ۸۰ درصدی امتحان میدادین

----------


## reza333

> اظهار نظر چهار تا پسر بچه هم ایضا به .....نیست!


بله اون که قطعا نیست. 
کنکوریای ۱۴۰۲ باید منتظر باشن تا نهایت دو سه هفته دیگه این خبر رو روی سایت سنجش ببینن : شورای سنجش و پذیرش طبق مصوبات این شورا و مصوبه ی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ، اعلام میکند که تاثیر معدل برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ به صورت ۴۰ درصد مثبت و برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به صورت ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی دروس نهایی دوازدهم اعمال خواهد شد . نهایت دو سه هفته دیگه این اعلامیه روی سایت سنجشه .
این مصوبه با این بیخیالی کنکوریای ۱۴۰۲ به اجرا خواهد رسید و مرداد ۱۴۰۲ که تازه نتایج کنکورشونو ببینن و بفهمن تاثیر قطعی چه بلایی سر رتبشون اورده ، از مرداد ۱۴۰۲ هزار تا کمپین لغو تاثیر قطعی راه خواهد افتاد ولی دیگه دیره .

----------


## sea

> بله اون که قطعا نیست. 
> کنکوریای ۱۴۰۲ باید منتظر باشن تا نهایت دو سه هفته دیگه این خبر رو روی سایت سنجش ببینن : شورای سنجش و پذیرش طبق مصوبات این شورا و مصوبه ی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ، اعلام میکند که تاثیر معدل برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ به صورت ۴۰ درصد مثبت و برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به صورت ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی دروس نهایی دوازدهم اعمال خواهد شد . نهایت دو سه هفته دیگه این اعلامیه روی سایت سنجشه .
> این مصوبه با این بیخیالی کنکوریای ۱۴۰۲ به اجرا خواهد رسید و مرداد ۱۴۰۲ که تازه نتایج کنکورشونو ببینن و بفهمن تاثیر قطعی چه بلایی سر رتبشون اورده ، از مرداد ۱۴۰۲ هزار تا کمپین لغو تاثیر قطعی راه خواهد افتاد ولی دیگه دیره .


 ۶۰درصد فقط یه پایه اصلا منطقی نیست و هم چنین قانون میگه تا سه سال نهایی نشده نباید تاثیر قطعی بشه!
دکتر سبطی گفتن دی ماه مشخص میشه

----------


## afshin.sadeghi

> همین جوجه ها تاثیر مثبت رو سالیان نگه داشتن که الان با خیال راحت کنکور ۱۴۰۱ رو بدین وگرنه الان باید با تاثیر قطعی ۸۰ درصدی امتحان میدادین


مگه فیلم هندیه 80 درصد !!!!! بابا خودشونم میگن 60 درصد تازه اونم اگه اجرا بشه که فکرنکنم اجرا بشه بعدشم اصلا اهمیتی برای حرف من و شما قاعل نیستن هر کاری که خودشون بخوان میکنن
ولی این مصوبه هم اجرا نمیشه حداقل اگه اجرا بشه خیلی تغییر میکنه

----------


## reza1401

افتصاح دیگه مصوبه ازبین رفتن زیرگروه ها و مشخص نبودن ضرایب دروس موثره.این افتضاح الان چندساله تو کنکور ارشد مهندسی کامپیوتر داره اتفاق می افته و داوطلبان بنده خدا عین مرغ پرکنده بلاتکلیفن.اصلا نمیتونن برنامه دراز مدت داشته 
باشه .مثلا یه سال ضریب درس سیگنال واسشون صفره سال بعد میشه چهار!دو سال بعد میشه دو!طرف نمیدونه  تا سالی که قراره کنکور بده کدوم درسا واسش مهمن.الان این افتضاح میخوان واسه کنکور سراسری هم انجام بدن.یعنی یه سال مثلا زمین شناسی ممکنه ضریب دو داشته باشه!یه سال دیگه اصلا تاثیری نداشته باشه!یه سال تاثیر ریاضی تو کنکور تجربی ضریب ۲ اختصاصیه؛یه سال دیگه شاید بشه ضریب ۳!یا مثلا شیمی تو کنکور ریاضی همین حالت!این بلاتکلیفی هم به مضررات دیگه مصوبه باید اضافه بشه.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

دوستان تاثیر معدل برای ۱۴۰۱ بصورت مثبت هست با قطعی؟ یکس دوتا کانال تلکرامی زده بودن قطعیه ولی من کلا مثبت شنیدم از جاهای دیگه

----------


## Saeedt

> دوستان تاثیر معدل برای ۱۴۰۱ بصورت مثبت هست با قطعی؟ یکس دوتا کانال تلکرامی زده بودن قطعیه ولی من کلا مثبت شنیدم از جاهای دیگه


۴۰ درصد مثبت

----------


## lover sick

لینک کانال تلگرامی پیگیری لغو مصوبه کنکور 1402 سبطی و امرایی

 کانال زیر جهت پیگیری در خصوص اصلاح مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تشکیل شده است

در مصوبه اخیر ، تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل بصورت قطعی تصویب شده است و همچنین دروس عمومی برای کنکور سراسری حذف شده و تنها از دروس اختصاصی سوال طراحی می شود.
در جهت اصلاح این موارد نیاز به پیگیری هایی در این خصوص هست و این کانال را تشکیل می دهیم تا دانش آموزان عضو شوند و با اتحاد بتوانیم کمپین را تشکیل دهیم و این مصوبه را اصلاح کنیم.

لازمه تشکیل کمپین لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل مانند سال ۹۵ ، ۹۷ و ۹۸ ، عضویت تعداد کثیری از دانش آموزان در این کانال خواهد بود پس لطفا این کانال را برای دوستانتان و همکلاسی هایتان ارسال کنید تا سریعتر بتوانیم پیش برویم.

لینک جهت عضویت
https://t.me/********/IgoXjABQjJhkMzBk

----------


## lover sick

> لینک کانال تلگرامی پیگیری لغو مصوبه کنکور 1402 سبطی و امرایی
> 
> ������ کانال زیر جهت پیگیری در خصوص اصلاح مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تشکیل شده است
> 
> در مصوبه اخیر ، تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل بصورت قطعی تصویب شده است و همچنین دروس عمومی برای کنکور سراسری حذف شده و تنها از دروس اختصاصی سوال طراحی می شود.
> در جهت اصلاح این موارد نیاز به پیگیری هایی در این خصوص هست و این کانال را تشکیل می دهیم تا دانش آموزان عضو شوند و با اتحاد بتوانیم کمپین را تشکیل دهیم و این مصوبه را اصلاح کنیم.
> 
> لازمه تشکیل کمپین لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل مانند سال ۹۵ ، ۹۷ و ۹۸ ، عضویت تعداد کثیری از دانش آموزان در این کانال خواهد بود پس لطفا این کانال را برای دوستانتان و همکلاسی هایتان ارسال کنید تا سریعتر بتوانیم پیش برویم.
> 
> ...


متاسفانه نمیشه اینجا لینک گذاشت
به کانال تلگرام دکتر سبطی برید و از اونجا لینک کانال رو گذاشته که عضو بشید...

----------


## MrSaber

اصلاح......
این مصوبه از بیخ و بن باید لغو بشه
وگرنه اگه قصد اصلاح باشه اینا خوب بلدن اصلاح رو
ته اصلاح اینا بازم به ضرر ماست
امیداورم کلا لغو بشه این قضیه

----------


## Dean

> اصلاح......
> این مصوبه از بیخ و بن باید لغو بشه
> وگرنه اگه قصد اصلاح باشه اینا خوب بلدن اصلاح رو
> ته اصلاح اینا بازم به ضرر ماست
> امیداورم کلا لغو بشه این قضیه


دقیقا باید محکم جلوش وایسیم

----------


## matin8787

دوستان دکتر سبطی و اقای امرایی بالاخره مثل گذشته تو لغو شدن  این مصوبه مارو کمک میکنن....فقط خواهشا شمام حداکثری مشارکت کنین به نماینده ها پیام بدین تا این مصوبه هرچه زودتر لغو شه

----------


## matin8787

کنکوریهای ۱۴۰۱ هم نباید بی خیال این موضوع بشن چون اگه خدایی نکرده کنکور ۱۴۰۱ قبول نشدن مجبورن‌ پشت بمونن پس به صلاح اونا هم هس که این‌مصوبه لغو شه

----------


## matin8787

فقط اتحاد لازمه دوستان...یا علی

----------


## Mohamad_R

*تصویب شد دیگه عزیزان بشینید هالیدی و مورتیمر بخونین برا 1402 

البته مث همیشه 1402 ها قربانی تفکرات جدید هستن که شاید خوب باشه شاید بد! 

به هر حال چیزی هست که شده یازدهمی ها که سال بعد برا 02 کنکور دارن ، سعی کنین خرداد و دی نمره خوب بگیرین همچنین سال بعد دوازدهم . 

و اینکه دروس تخصصی رو حتی از ما بیشتر کار کنین ، نه تستی نه حلیات خالی واقعا بفهمید! چون کنکور با دروس تخصصی در معنای واقعی ینی سوالات تخصصی! 

مثلا اینکه چرا رادیکال به توان 2  دیگه مثبت منفی نیس یا  اینکه چرا کلویید ها ته نشین نمیشند! 

بیشترش ارجاع به منابع وسیع هست ،! اما همانطور که عرض کردم قربانی هستین متاسفانه 

هم از لحاظ تستی جلو باشید هم درک مفهوم و معنی!  

امیدوارم لاقل در سطح ظلم همین کنکور رایج باشه و ظالم تر حداقل نباشه ! نخواستیم بهترش رو*

----------


## Sattar___m

> *تصویب شد دیگه عزیزان بشینید هالیدی و مورتیمر بخونین برا 1402 
> 
> البته مث همیشه 1402 ها قربانی تفکرات جدید هستن که شاید خوب باشه شاید بد! 
> 
> به هر حال چیزی هست که شده یازدهمی ها که سال بعد برا 02 کنکور دارن ، سعی کنین خرداد و دی نمره خوب بگیرین همچنین سال بعد دوازدهم . 
> 
> و اینکه دروس تخصصی رو حتی از ما بیشتر کار کنین ، نه تستی نه حلیات خالی واقعا بفهمید! چون کنکور با دروس تخصصی در معنای واقعی ینی سوالات تخصصی! 
> 
> مثلا اینکه چرا رادیکال به توان 2  دیگه مثبت منفی نیس یا  اینکه چرا کلویید ها ته نشین نمیشند! 
> ...


فیلمه داداش
مطمئن باش نمیتونن اجرا کنن
یعنی ۱۵ ساله میخوان تاثیر مستقیم بزارن نمیتونن
این کاری که میخوان بودجه و امکانات فوق العاده میخواد 
که توی این بی پولی امکان نداره

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sattar___m


فیلمه داداش
مطمئن باش نمیتونن اجرا کنن
یعنی ۱۵ ساله میخوان تاثیر مستقیم بزارن نمیتونن
این کاری که میخوان بودجه و امکانات فوق العاده میخواد 
که توی این بی پولی امکان نداره


نمیدونم به خدا 

دیروز داشتیم ناهار میخوردیم دیدم خبر شبکه 1  اومد یه اخوند رو نشون داد و گفتش که نم نهایی شده و...*

----------


## _Hamid_

*18 نفر ساده لوح تو نظر سنجی زدن بله ! واقعاً متأسفم براتون همین! ولی به نظرم اگه میخواید معدل ترمیم کنید تا شهریور ۱۴۰۱ ترمیم کنید که بعد از اون امتحانات نهایی سخت خواهد شد . (سخت شدن امتحان نهایی طبیعیه ، وقتی حدود هفتاد هزار نفر معدل بالای ۱۹ دارن ، تاثیر بخواد بشه ۶۰ درصد مجبورن این تعداد رو به ۱۰ هزار نفر کاهش بدن. ) خب وقتی تراز معدل ۲۰ میشه ۹۵۰۰ و درصد ۱۰۰ میشه ۱۴۰۰۰ مجبورن امتحانات رو سخت کن  که تراز معدل ۲۰ بشه ۱۴۰۰۰ ، البته بازم یه مشکل هست ، الان که امتحانات سطح ساده ای دارند بسیاری از دانش آموزان قبول نمیشن اگه بخواد سخت بشه دیگه دیپلم هم گرفتنش سخت میشه و تعداد خیلی بیشتری نمیتونن درسارو پاس کنن.*

----------


## ARONDEMO

> *18 نفر ساده لوح تو نظر سنجی زدن بله ! واقعاً متأسفم براتون همین! ولی به نظرم اگه میخواید معدل ترمیم کنید تا شهریور ۱۴۰۱ ترمیم کنید که بعد از اون امتحانات نهایی سخت خواهد شد . (سخت شدن امتحان نهایی طبیعیه ، وقتی حدود هفتاد هزار نفر معدل بالای ۱۹ دارن ، تاثیر بخواد بشه ۶۰ درصد مجبورن این تعداد رو به ۱۰ هزار نفر کاهش بدن. ) خب وقتی تراز معدل ۲۰ میشه ۹۵۰۰ و درصد ۱۰۰ میشه ۱۴۰۰۰ مجبورن امتحانات رو سخت کن  که تراز معدل ۲۰ بشه ۱۴۰۰۰ ، البته بازم یه مشکل هست ، الان که امتحانات سطح ساده ای دارند بسیاری از دانش آموزان قبول نمیشن اگه بخواد سخت بشه دیگه دیپلم هم گرفتنش سخت میشه و تعداد خیلی بیشتری نمیتونن درسارو پاس کنن.*


همونو بگو..شورای فرهنگی دم از استاندارد سازی و...امتحانات میزنه درحالی که امتحانات امکان نداره 60 درصد قطعی بشه و سوالاتش در حد مهدکودک!!!40 درصدم که کنکور با دروس اختصاصیه،در حد المپیاد میشه قبلا اگه کنکور سخت بود (اونم یکی دوتا درسش واسه کسی که میخوند) الان امتحانات نهایی سختم بهش اضافه کنین به علاوه کنکور المپیادی و هارواردی!!!...واسه رشته های خوب پزشکی دندان...مهندسی شریف و امیرکبیر...حقوق و...هرکاری بکنن فرقی نمیکنه!!این مصوبه، کنکورو افتضاح تر خواهد کرد خیلی از دانش آموزان 402 و به بعد رو کاری میکنن که  حتی دیپلم گرفتنشون سخت تر و...باشه...کلا مسئله ما کنکور نیست که اینا اسباب بازیش کردن 600 هزار نفر دنبال 8000 هزار صندلین!!مگه میشه با تغییر شیوه کنکور اینا منصرف شن؟! وضعیت شغلی، زیربنای اقتصادی کشور و نظام اموزشی از ابتدایی درست بشه، کنکورم خود به خود حل میشه...

----------


## MrSaber

دوستان واقعا اگر اجرایی بشه شما میرین ترمیم معدل؟

بابا چه صبر و حوصله ای دارین شما دست ایوب رو از پشت بستین... 
بخدا قسم با این کارا باعث میشین مسولین بدتر به ریش من و شما بخندن.

الان مثلا برای ترمیم معدل منی که نظام قدیمم باید بیام فقط یکی دو سال وقت بزارم واسه مطالعه کتاب های جدید اونم واسه نهایی؟ مگه وقتم رو از سر راه آوردم من که بابت حرف ی مشت مسؤل که 1 هزارم دغدغه من و امثال من پشت کنکوری رو ندارن بیام ترمیم معدل کنم جالب تر اینکه بچه های خودشون با کلی رانت قبول شدن یا اینکه کلا تو این خاک نیستن...!!!! 

خواهشا حق خودتون و جایگاه خودتون رو فراموش نکنید ، ترمیم معدل چیزی نیست جز اینکه راه خودشون رو هرچه قوی تر برن و اجرایی کنند تا این راه  ( ترمیم معدل) رو به عنوان چاره ای واسه ما اعلام کنند ولی نمیدونن که پشت این کار عمر یک جوون داره تباه میشه... 

فعلا تنها کاری که میشه کرد خواهشا برید مخالفت خودتون رو در لینک خبرگزاری فارس اعلام کنید تا ببینیم چی میشه ولی خواهشا خواهشا بحث ترمیم معدل و این چرندیات رو راه نندازید 
خودتون هم خوب میدونید که اگه ترمیم معدل کنید بازم این مصوبه انقدر بند داره که خرخره گلوی ما رو بگیره نمونش حذف دروس عمومی، کافیه که حذف بشه، بعد ببینید چه بلایی سر دروس تخصصی میاد 
حالا ی جماعت دیگه هم بايد بعد ترمیم معدل برن سوالای هوش و استعداد تحصیلی بخونن و کلی کتاب تست عجیب غریب بگیرن....

----------


## reza333

لغو این مصوبه به چیزی فراتر از کمپین زدن تو فضای مجازی و زنگ زدن به نماینده ها احتیاج داره. البته این کارا هم بسیار خوب و لازمه ولی اصلا اصلا کافی نیست .
از اونجایی که این دفعه فشار مقامات بالادستی برای اجرای این طرح پر ازشکال به نسبت گذشته خیلی بیشتره و به خیال خودشون فکر میکنن بهترین طرح قرن رو در زمینه کنکور تصویب کردن که پس باید حتما از ۱۴۰۲ اجراییش کنن ، این بار بچه ها باید  وارد فاز مخالفت و اعتراض گسترده حضوری بشن. جلوی مجلس و جلوی سازمان سنجش باید اعتراض حضوری داشت. 

این مصوبه فقط اون قسمتش خوبه که گفته کنکور دو بار در سال برگزار میشه . بقیش همش اشکاله .

----------


## meva

> لغو این مصوبه به چیزی فراتر از کمپین زدن تو فضای مجازی و زنگ زدن به نماینده ها احتیاج داره. البته این کارا هم بسیار خوب و لازمه ولی اصلا اصلا کافی نیست .
> از اونجایی که این دفعه فشار مقامات بالادستی برای اجرای این طرح پر ازشکال به نسبت گذشته خیلی بیشتره و به خیال خودشون فکر میکنن بهترین طرح قرن رو در زمینه کنکور تصویب کردن که پس باید حتما از ۱۴۰۲ اجراییش کنن ، این بار بچه ها باید  وارد فاز مخالفت و اعتراض گسترده حضوری بشن. جلوی مجلس و جلوی سازمان سنجش باید اعتراض حضوری داشت. 
> 
> این مصوبه فقط اون قسمتش خوبه که گفته کنکور دو بار در سال برگزار میشه . بقیش همش اشکاله .


کاملا با نظر شما موافق هستم ولی حس میکنم همه ما منتظریم بقیه یه حرکتی بزنن واسمون و چرا خودمون از یه جایی شروع نمیکنیم علی الخصوص خودم :Yahoo (114): ....!!!! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## matin8787

*دستور رئیس‌جمهور برای بررسی مصوبه اصلاح کنکور/داوطلبان کنکور 1402 گرفتار شدند!*عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت کشور گفت: در پی نامه اخیر دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت، رئیس‌جمهور به دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای بررسی مجدد مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی دستور داد.





علی امرایی عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار تعلیم و تربیت خبرگزاری فارس با اشاره به نامه اخیر رئیس هیأت مدیره دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت به رئیس‌جمهور و رئیس مجلس برای لغو یا اصلاح مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، اظهار کرد: در پی نامه اخیر دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت، رئیس‌جمهور به دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای بررسی مجدد مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی دستور داد و اعلام شده است که بررسی بر اساس گزارش دیده‌بان صورت گیرد.وی افزود: تمام موارد و دلایل مربوط به اصلاح یا لغو مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را به رئیس جمهور ارسال کردیم؛ رئیس‌جمهور هم آن موارد را عیناً به شورای عالی ارجاع داده است.امرایی با اشاره به عدم قدرت تفکیک داوطلبان با امتحانات نهایی سال دوازدهم در پی این مصوبه، گفت: در نظر گرفتن تأثیر «مستقیم» به هر اندازه برای این سوابق، ایرادات آماری و ریاضی لاینحل دارد.وی با تأکید بر اینکه این مصوبه موجب عسر و حرج مردم خواهد شد، افزود: این مصوبه مایه تشدید فشار مالی بر خانواده‌هاست؛ همچنین موجب تشدید رقابت و اضطراب دوچندان در سال پایانی و افزایش شهریه مدارس غیردولتی و مؤسسات آموزشی خواهد شد.عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت کشور با تأکید بر اینکه این مصوبه واپسگرایانه است و باعث بی‌توجهی دانش‌آموزان به دروس فرهنگ‌محور و نظری خواهد شد، ادامه داد: بی اخلاقی و تقلّب برای داوطلبان ورود به رشته‌های پررقابت دانشگاهی امری ناگزیر خواهد شد؛ ضمن اینکه این مصوبه احساس شکاف طبقاتی را در نگاه مردم افزایش خواهد داد.وی با بیان اینکه  قاعدتاً مجلس باید نسبت به قانون حوزه کنکور ورود کند؛ چرا که تمام قانون حوزه کنکور در مجلس مصوب شد، گفت: قانون سنجش و پذیرش مصوبه مجلس است و مجلس می‌تواند آن را اصلاح کند. کمیسیون آموزش به عنوان کمیسیون تخصصی این موضوع، طرح جامعی را برای اصلاح نحوه پذیرش کنکور ارائه دهد.امرایی افزود: امیدواریم مسؤولان شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی یک بررسی مجدد نسبت به مصوبه‌ای که داشتند انجام دهند و با توجه به مواردی که برای رئیس‌جمهور ارسال کردیم، بازنگری واقع‌بینانه نسبت به مصوبه داشته باشند و استرس داوطلبان را کمتر کنند.وی تأکید کرد: داوطلبان کنکور سال 1402 گرفتار شدند و نمی‌دانند که در حال حاضر تکلیف چیست؟ چون عده‌ای تأثیر قطعی معدل را غیراجرایی می‌دانند و می‌گویند اجرا نمی‌شود؛ شورا هم از آن طرف می‌گوید اجرا می‌شود و بین توانستن و نتوانستن آموزش و پرورش در بحث اجرای امتحانات نهایی، بحث وجود دارد و این داوطلبان هستند که ضرر می‌کنند. انتهای پیام/

----------


## reza1401

> *دستور رئیس‌جمهور برای بررسی مصوبه اصلاح کنکور/داوطلبان کنکور 1402 گرفتار شدند!*عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت کشور گفت: در پی نامه اخیر دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت، رئیس‌جمهور به دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای بررسی مجدد مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی دستور داد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> علی امرایی عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار تعلیم و تربیت خبرگزاری فارس با اشاره به نامه اخیر رئیس هیأت مدیره دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت به رئیس‌جمهور و رئیس مجلس برای لغو یا اصلاح مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، اظهار کرد: در پی نامه اخیر دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت، رئیس‌جمهور به دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای بررسی مجدد مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی دستور داد و اعلام شده است که بررسی بر اساس گزارش دیده‌بان صورت گیرد.وی افزود: تمام موارد و دلایل مربوط به اصلاح یا لغو مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را به رئیس جمهور ارسال کردیم؛ رئیس‌جمهور هم آن موارد را عیناً به شورای عالی ارجاع داده است.امرایی با اشاره به عدم قدرت تفکیک داوطلبان با امتحانات نهایی سال دوازدهم در پی این مصوبه، گفت: در نظر گرفتن تأثیر «مستقیم» به هر اندازه برای این سوابق، ایرادات آماری و ریاضی لاینحل دارد.وی با تأکید بر اینکه این مصوبه موجب عسر و حرج مردم خواهد شد، افزود: این مصوبه مایه تشدید فشار مالی بر خانواده‌هاست؛ همچنین موجب تشدید رقابت و اضطراب دوچندان در سال پایانی و افزایش شهریه مدارس غیردولتی و مؤسسات آموزشی خواهد شد.عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت کشور با تأکید بر اینکه این مصوبه واپسگرایانه است و باعث بی‌توجهی دانش‌آموزان به دروس فرهنگ‌محور و نظری خواهد شد، ادامه داد: بی اخلاقی و تقلّب برای داوطلبان ورود به رشته‌های پررقابت دانشگاهی امری ناگزیر خواهد شد؛ ضمن اینکه این مصوبه احساس شکاف طبقاتی را در نگاه مردم افزایش خواهد داد.وی با بیان اینکه  قاعدتاً مجلس باید نسبت به قانون حوزه کنکور ورود کند؛ چرا که تمام قانون حوزه کنکور در مجلس مصوب شد، گفت: قانون سنجش و پذیرش مصوبه مجلس است و مجلس می‌تواند آن را اصلاح کند. کمیسیون آموزش به عنوان کمیسیون تخصصی این موضوع، طرح جامعی را برای اصلاح نحوه پذیرش کنکور ارائه دهد.امرایی افزود: امیدواریم مسؤولان شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی یک بررسی مجدد نسبت به مصوبه‌ای که داشتند انجام دهند و با توجه به مواردی که برای رئیس‌جمهور ارسال کردیم، بازنگری واقع‌بینانه نسبت به مصوبه داشته باشند و استرس داوطلبان را کمتر کنند.وی تأکید کرد: داوطلبان کنکور سال 1402 گرفتار شدند و نمی‌دانند که در حال حاضر تکلیف چیست؟ چون عده‌ای تأثیر قطعی معدل را غیراجرایی می‌دانند و می‌گویند اجرا نمی‌شود؛ شورا هم از آن طرف می‌گوید اجرا می‌شود و بین توانستن و نتوانستن آموزش و پرورش در بحث اجرای امتحانات نهایی، بحث وجود دارد و این داوطلبان هستند که ضرر می‌کنند. انتهای پیام/


*میخوام خوشبین باشم ولی نمیشه .اینکه رئیس جمهور نامه رو دوباره به همونایی که مجری و مبدع طرح بودن ارجاع داده یعنی بعیده اتفاق تازه ای رخ بده!!عاملی و کبگانیان ماهی یه بار مصاحبه میکنن که مصوبه لازم الاجراست.زلفی گل هم یکی به نعل زده یکی به میخ که هم مصوبه ی شورا مهمه و هم نطر مجلس.با ترکیب فعلی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی قراره چه اتفاق جدیدی بیفته؟؟مگه همینا نبودن که طرح رو تصویب کردن؟؟؟*

----------


## matin8787

به خوشبین یا بد بین شدن منو شما نیس...ایشالله با تااش بچه ها این طرح لغو میشه

----------


## Amir_H80

> *میخوام خوشبین باشم ولی نمیشه .اینکه رئیس جمهور نامه رو دوباره به همونایی که مجری و مبدع طرح بودن ارجاع داده یعنی بعیده اتفاق تازه ای رخ بده!!عاملی و کبگانیان ماهی یه بار مصاحبه میکنن که مصوبه لازم الاجراست.زلفی گل هم یکی به نعل زده یکی به میخ که هم مصوبه ی شورا مهمه و هم نطر مجلس.با ترکیب فعلی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی قراره چه اتفاق جدیدی بیفته؟؟مگه همینا نبودن که طرح رو تصویب کردن؟؟؟*


در خوشبینانه ترین حالت هم مصوبه لغو نمیشه ، فقط تاثیر قطعی ۶۰ درصد میشه تاثیر مثبت ۴۰ درصدی که در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ هم هست و همچنین ممکنه شرط معدل دانشگاه ها پابرجا بمونه ! راستی اگه تاثیر رو مثبت کنن دیگه نمیتونن عمومی هارو حذف کنن! اگه عمومی ها رو حذف کنن فقط عمومی ها تنها تاثیرشون تاثیر مثبت معدل هستش یعنی عمومی ها همه کشک! 
نمیدونم اما به نظرم باید مصوبه تمام بند هاش لغو بشه اما چنین اتفاقی رخ نمیده.

----------


## AmirMorningstar

یه بحث منطقی که چند وقت پیش مطرح شده بود این بود که امتحانات نهایی سال های مختلف ممکنه سطح دشواری یکسانی نداشته باشن. بعد اونوقت چجوری داوطلب هایی که تو سال های مختلف امتحان دادن قراره با هم تو یه کفه ترازو سنجیده بشن؟ کسی که امتحان نهایی دشوار سال ۹۴ رو داده و مثلا ۱۹ شده با کسی که امتحان نهایی گلابی سال ۹۸ رو داده و ۱۹ شده باید برابر باشه؟ اصلا تو خیلی از سال ها تو امتحان نهایی ها تقلب های وحشتناکی شد و بعد ها (فک کنم از یکی دو سال پیش) با یه سری تغییرات تو روش ارسال سوالات به حوزه های امتحانی تونستن جلوی این تقلب ها رو بگیرن. حالا این امتحان نهایی ها با این وضع اسفناک قراره ملاک سنجش باشن؟

----------


## matin8787

مثل اینکه اعضای شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی قراره تغییر کنه

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

مطمئن باشید کنکور 1402 هم تاثیر مثبت هست و به همین منوال پیش میره...
من داوطلب کنکور 98 بودم و سال97 هی میگفتن قطعی شد تمام ولی الان کنکور1401هست و بعد 4سال هنوز مثبته...

----------


## Amir_H80

رئیسی: مصوبات شورای‌عالی انقلاب‌ فرهنگی لازم‌ الاجراست

رئیس‌جمهور ۴ مصوبه مهم قبلی شورای‌ عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را برای اجرا به دستگاه‌ها و نهادها ابلاغ کرد.
رئیسی در این جلسه با اشاره به تاکید مقام معظم رهبری در ابلاغیه دوره فعلی شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مبنی بر لازم‌الاجرا بودن مصوبات این شورا تاکید کرد.

خب دوستان این هم نظر آقای رئیسی گویا این مصوبه به طور کامل حتی تا شرط معدل دانشگاه ها قراره اجرا بشه .
مثل اینکه دستور از بالا بوده و مصوبه حتی با اعتراض لغو نخواهد شد . جماعت پشت کنکوری اگر ۱۴۰۱ را هم به بازی بگیرید در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ زیر بولدوزر مصوبات نابود خواهید شد از ما گفتن بود.
آدم یاد بازی مرکب میفته فکر کنم کنکور ۱۴۰۱ واسه پشت کنکوری ها مثل بازی مرکب هستش یا موفق میشوید و بازی را برنده میشوید یا شکست میخورید و نابود میشوید.

----------


## Dean

> رئیسی: مصوبات شورای‌عالی انقلاب‌ فرهنگی لازم‌ الاجراست
> 
> رئیس‌جمهور ۴ مصوبه مهم قبلی شورای‌ عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را برای اجرا به دستگاه‌ها و نهادها ابلاغ کرد.
> رئیسی در این جلسه با اشاره به تاکید مقام معظم رهبری در ابلاغیه دوره فعلی شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مبنی بر لازم‌الاجرا بودن مصوبات این شورا تاکید کرد.
> 
> خب دوستان این هم نظر آقای رئیسی گویا این مصوبه به طور کامل حتی تا شرط معدل دانشگاه ها قراره اجرا بشه .
> مثل اینکه دستور از بالا بوده و مصوبه حتی با اعتراض لغو نخواهد شد . جماعت پشت کنکوری اگر ۱۴۰۱ را هم به بازی بگیرید در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ زیر بولدوزر مصوبات نابود خواهید شد از ما گفتن بود.
> آدم یاد بازی مرکب میفته فکر کنم کنکور ۱۴۰۱ واسه پشت کنکوری ها مثل بازی مرکب هستش یا موفق میشوید و بازی را برنده میشوید یا شکست میخورید و نابود میشوید.


جو نده داشم

----------


## Amir_H80

> جو نده داشم


خبر برای امروز هست.
چندروز پیش اتفاقاً خبر اومد که آقای رئیسی واسه بازبینی طرح قراره بره شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ، احتمالاً بعد از بررسی مصوبات به این نتیجه گیری رسیده.

----------


## Dean

> خبر برای امروز هست.
> چندروز پیش اتفاقاً خبر اومد که آقای رئیسی واسه بازبینی طرح قراره بره شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ، احتمالاً بعد از بررسی مصوبات به این نتیجه گیری رسیده.


هیچوقت قدرت پشت کنکوریا رو دست کم نگیر
الان همه درگیر ۴۰۱ ان خیلیا اصا روحشون خبر نداره...بعد کنکور ببین

----------


## MrSaber

زیاد درگیر نشین
هروقت سنجش هم اینو گفت باز ی چیزی
تو این مملکت خیلی وقته میخواد تغییر ایجاد بشه نه تنها تو کنکور بلکه همه زمینه ها

----------


## امید خان

اگه خبرشو کامل بخونید چیزی از کنکور واینا نگفته.
اینم که گفته رهبر و رییسی گفتن بر اجرای مصوبه های شوار تاکید دارن و باید اجرا بشن,, برا این هست که قبلنا این شورا میشنسته و طرح میداده و ارگانها ,سازمانها و .....میگفتن به ما چه, به من چه, به تو چه اصلا که طرح میدی.
خلاصه این شورا داشته به *** عظما میرفته و دیگه کسی پشمم حسابش نمیکرده.
نمونش لغو اجرای سند 2030 بوده که گفتن لغو کنید سند رو, ولی دولت قبلی اجراش میکرده تو بعضی مدارس.
_______________________
انگار به این نتیجه رسیدن مصوبه بدجور ایراد داره  :Yahoo (4): 
اینطور هم که معلومه طرح داره پاس کاری میشه بین مجلس و وزیر علوم و رییسی.
وزیر علوم اما انگاری مخالف طرحه.هرچی باشه وزیر علوم خودش موهاش تو این دانشجویی بودن و درس خوندن ریخته :Yahoo (76): 
یعنی میفهمه تاثیر مثبت و قطعی و این چیزا یعنی چی.مثل قبلی نیست.
بهرحال, فعلا خبری نسیت.
یجاییم خوندم شش ماه پس از هر مصوبه ایی, اگه ایراد داشته باشه شورا ع ا ف میشینه و دوباره براش تصمیم گیری میکنه.
مطمئنم تصمیمی نمیگیرن که مردمو بدبختر کنن

----------


## Amir_H80

> *در باب مناظره امشب آقای امرایی عضو دیده بان شفافیت و آقای گودرزی عضو شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش
> 
> سلام دوستان امشب ساعت 9 در رادیو نما شبکه جوان مناظره ای بود درباره مصوبه 1402 که حتما بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم اگر ندیدید باز پخشش رو از تلوبیون ببینید تا قشنگ متوجه بشید ما با کیا شدیم 85 میلیون و یکبار برای همیشه بفهمید که فقط یک گروه اقلیت در این کشور حق زندگی دارن و برای اکثریت موجود تعیین تکلیف میکنن اونم بر مبنای منافع همون اقلیت . خیلی برام جالب بود که تو این مناظره هر چی آقای امرایی دلیل منطقی برای ناعادلانه بودن این مصوبه بیان میکرد طرف مقابل که با کمترین اطلاعات از قوانین کنکور جلوش نشسته بود فقط یک جواب داشت :  کنکورحذف بشه حتی اگه چیزی به مراتب بدتر از کنکور بیاد جاش 
> چرا ؟ چون پول کنکور باید سرازیر بشه تو آموزش و پرورش !!!
> امرایی میگه شما چجوری میخواین فاصله 2 نمره ای بین معدل شهر های بزرگ مثل تهران و شهر های محروم جبران کنید ؟ 
> امرایی میگه شما چطوری میتونی معدل نهایی سال 1401 رو با 1402 که سطح امتحانش فرق داره بسنجی ؟ 
> طرف جواب میگه اینا که مهم نیست مهم اینه کنکور حذف بشه ایناش به ما ربطی نداره شما برو کیفیت مدارس منطقه محروم ببر بالا و ظرفیت رشته های رو زیاد کن چرا پزشکی انقدر ظرفیتش کمه !!!!!!! فقط من نمیدونم چرا امرایی نگفت شما که نمیتونی تو یک سال از پس استاندارد سازی آزمونای نهایی بر بیای و ده ساله تو نهایی کردن امتحانات سه تا پایه موندین چطوری تصور میکنین میتونید کیفیت کل مدارس ایرانو بالا ببرید و ظرفیت  دانشگا ها رو زیاد کنید و اقتصادو درست کنیم و صنعت و کارخانه ها رو راه بندازیم تا یک میلیون نفر علاف سه تا رشته علوم پزشکی نباشن خلاصه 
> با طرح هایی که این عزیزان با سواد و تحصیلکرده و کارشناس دارن تصویب میکنن به زودی شاهد از بین رفتن آخرین روزنه های موفقیت هستیم فقط  دود این اقدامات جدید تو چشم داوطلبا میره پولش تو جیب مسئوولین و فرزاندانشون هم که یا خارج از کشور تحصیل میکنن یا اصلا خارج از صف کنکور و معدل میرن بهترین رشته ها و دانشگاه ها درس میخونن .
> # لطفا بی تفاوت نباشید*


اگر داوطلب کنکور ۱۴۰۲ یا حتی ۱۴۰۱ هستید باید تا حد امکان دوستان و اطرافیان خود را از این طرح آگاه کنید و تا میتوانید نامه و امضای مخالفت (مجازی یا واقعی) جمع کنید.
متأسفانه تعداد معترضین به این طرح بسیار کم هستند و یازدهمی ها هم چون چیزی راجع به تأثیر معدل نمیدانند هیچ اعتراضی نمیکنند . بماند که تعداد زیادی از یازدهمی ها ساده لوحانه فکر میکنند این طرح به نفعشان هست . خلاصه با این همراهی کم و صدای کم اعتراض به جایی نمیرسد . مگر این که تعداد مخالفان زیاد شود . اکثر مخالفان هم پشت کنکوری هستند و به خاطر همین صدای شما تا وقتی که تعداد کمی همراه شما هستند به جایی نخواهد رسید.
و من الله توفیق

----------


## Mohamad_R

*برا 1401 تاثیر معدل چقدر کردن؟

تغییر دادن یا هنوز خبری نی؟*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *برا 1401 تاثیر معدل چقدر کردن؟
> 
> تغییر دادن یا هنوز خبری نی؟*


40 درصد تأثیر مثبت

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


40 درصد تأثیر مثبت


نظرم اینه که برا 1402 نتونن مصوبه رو عملی کنن و تنها کاری که میکنن  سوسکی اون مثبت رو میکنن قطعی!

خورد خورد میبرن جلو مثلن دیگه 1404 اینا کلن کنکور الانو جمع میکنن یه بدترش رو میزارن  

این 10 درصد افزایشه خودش خطریه واقن، ( یکی رو فرض کن 25 سهمیه + معدل کتبی 19 !) خیلی جلو میوفته طرف*

----------


## مینا0_0

> رئیسی: مصوبات شورای‌عالی انقلاب‌ فرهنگی لازم‌ الاجراست
> 
> رئیس‌جمهور ۴ مصوبه مهم قبلی شورای‌ عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را برای اجرا به دستگاه‌ها و نهادها ابلاغ کرد.
> رئیسی در این جلسه با اشاره به تاکید مقام معظم رهبری در ابلاغیه دوره فعلی شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مبنی بر لازم‌الاجرا بودن مصوبات این شورا تاکید کرد.
> 
> خب دوستان این هم نظر آقای رئیسی گویا این مصوبه به طور کامل حتی تا شرط معدل دانشگاه ها قراره اجرا بشه .
> مثل اینکه دستور از بالا بوده و مصوبه حتی با اعتراض لغو نخواهد شد . جماعت پشت کنکوری اگر ۱۴۰۱ را هم به بازی بگیرید در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ زیر بولدوزر مصوبات نابود خواهید شد از ما گفتن بود.
> آدم یاد بازی مرکب میفته فکر کنم کنکور ۱۴۰۱ واسه پشت کنکوری ها مثل بازی مرکب هستش یا موفق میشوید و بازی را برنده میشوید یا شکست میخورید و نابود میشوید.


واسه ما ۴۰۱ ای ها چی؟ پشت بمونیم چی؟ بدبختیم

----------


## مینا0_0

> *
> 
> نظرم اینه که برا 1402 نتونن مصوبه رو عملی کنن و تنها کاری که میکنن  سوسکی اون مثبت رو میکنن قطعی!
> 
> خورد خورد میبرن جلو مثلن دیگه 1404 اینا کلن کنکور الانو جمع میکنن یه بدترش رو میزارن  
> 
> این 10 درصد افزایشه خودش خطریه واقن، ( یکی رو فرض کن 25 سهمیه + معدل کتبی 19 !) خیلی جلو میوفته طرف*


بزار جلو بیوفتن اینا ک تو همه چیز جلوعن ‌...

----------


## مینا0_0

> اگر داوطلب کنکور ۱۴۰۲ یا حتی ۱۴۰۱ هستید باید تا حد امکان دوستان و اطرافیان خود را از این طرح آگاه کنید و تا میتوانید نامه و امضای مخالفت (مجازی یا واقعی) جمع کنید.
> متأسفانه تعداد معترضین به این طرح بسیار کم هستند و یازدهمی ها هم چون چیزی راجع به تأثیر معدل نمیدانند هیچ اعتراضی نمیکنند . بماند که تعداد زیادی از یازدهمی ها ساده لوحانه فکر میکنند این طرح به نفعشان هست . خلاصه با این همراهی کم و صدای کم اعتراض به جایی نمیرسد . مگر این که تعداد مخالفان زیاد شود . اکثر مخالفان هم پشت کنکوری هستند و به خاطر همین صدای شما تا وقتی که تعداد کمی همراه شما هستند به جایی نخواهد رسید.
> و من الله توفیق


یازدهمی ها از ترس کنکور همش میگن نهایی خوبه و اینا نمیدونن بدبخت دارن میشن هرچیم ک بخوای شفاف کنی براشون میگه تشریحی نصف راه حل نمره داره تست نداره
یعنی واقعا از اینکه قراره هرکی به هرکی بشه خبر ندارن؟ .. فکر میکنن عادلانه برگه ها نمره داده میشن؟

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

_برید اینجا رای بدید به عدم برگزاری کنکور 1402 با تاثیر قطعی:


_
https://www.karzar.net/reform-entrance-exam-rule

----------


## matin8787

دوستان فعلا خوابن وقتی با تاثیر قطعی کنکور دادن اونوقت از خواب بیدار میشن

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوستان فعلا خوابن وقتی با تاثیر قطعی کنکور دادن اونوقت از خواب بیدار میشن


البته موج اصلی اعتراض ها بعد از کنکور 1401 هستش.
فعلاً همه بیخیال هستند اما وقتی میخوان پشت کنکور بمونن واسه 1402 اعتراض هاشون شروع میشه . 
در اون صورت دانش آموزان هم فارغ‌التحصیل ها رو همراهی میکنند.

----------


## s_hosein_p

> البته موج اصلی اعتراض ها بعد از کنکور 1401 هستش.
> فعلاً همه بیخیال هستند اما وقتی میخوان پشت کنکور بمونن واسه 1402 اعتراض هاشون شروع میشه . 
> در اون صورت دانش آموزان هم فارغ‌التحصیل ها رو همراهی میکنند.


اصلا این حجم بیخیالی عجیبه، ینی هیشکی مهم نیست براش؟؟ آقا من حرفم اینه لاقل مثل آدم بیان بگن تکلیف منه نظام قدیمی چیه

----------


## Rahimi72

سلام اگر کسی اون وقت دیملم غیر مرابط تطام قدیم داشته باشه تکلیفش چیه میتونه تو رشته عیر مرتبط شرکت کنه

----------


## flower444

سلام،منم نظام قدیمی هستم وشرایط مشابه شمادارم،بااین تفاوت ک انصراف دادم ازدانشگاه،بنظرم باهمین تاثیرقطعی باید امتحان بدیم،شما معدلتون چنده؟

----------


## flower444

تنها راهش اعتراض به نماینده های ملت در مجلس هست،بخصوص کمیسیون اموزش،الان اقای امرایی پیگیر این مصوبه هستند ومخالفن باهاش ولی تنهاهستند،بدونید که ترمیم معدل چاره ساز این طرح نیست باکدوم قطعیت مانظام قدیمی ها میتونیم بیست بشیم توی تمام دروس،اصلا چجوری میشه درسای سوم دبیرستان ک یازدهم هست رو بادرسای دوازدهم الان ک پیش دانشگاهی مامیشه ترمیم زد؟ما دوسال نهایی دادیم،اگه داخل تلگرام کانال اقای سبطی رو سرچ کنید فارسی هامون سبطی،شماره نماینده هارو گذاشتن زنگ بزنید واعتراض کنید تا رای ندن ب این مصوبه وگرنه بیچاره میشیم

----------


## reza1401

مصاحبه کبگانیان در حاشیه ی جلسه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و تاکید دوباره بر مصوبه قبلی:
https://www.yjc.news/fa/news/7963515...B3%D8%A7%D9%84

*قشنگ معلومه که هدفشون اینه آموزش و پرورش رو هم بیارن وسط بازار!هیچ جوره هم از مصوبه شون کوتاه نمیان.*

----------


## Rezico

دوستان ببخشید اینجا می‌گم من مدتی نبودم خبر ندارم که آخرش تاثیر ۱۴۰۱ مثبت شد یا قطعی؟

----------


## reza1401

اعضای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برای چهارسال دیگه منصوب شدن.عاملی و کبگانیان ابقا شدن.یعنی مصوبه رو همچنان پی گیری خواهند کرد!
https://www.farsnews.ir/news/1400082...B5%D9%88%D8%A8

----------


## Ahmaddi.

واقعا نمیفهمم بعضیا چرا میگن برگزاری دو کنکور تو سال خوبه سنجش همین یه کنکور نمیتونه سالم برگزار کنه اگه سالی دو کنکور بشه و حساسیت ها کم بشه تقلب به همون نسبت بالا میره اصلا یه دلیلی که قبلا دو کنکور بود بعد شد یه کنکور کم کردن تقلبا بود ‌.... برای لغو این مصوبه سر تا پا ایراد که دانشجوی ترم یک حقوق هم میفهمه که شورای انقلاب فرهنگی حق تصویب قانون مخالف مجلس نداره باید سی چهل نفر تهران جمع بشن و با هم به دیوان عدالت شکایت کنن تو مجازی نمیشه بجایی رسید

----------


## Ahmaddi.

> *
> شکایت به دیوان عدالت اداری احتیاح به ۴۰ نفر نداره همین چند سال پیش یک خانمی برای یکی از قانون های کنکور که یادم نیست چی بود اعتراض نوشت جلوی اون قانون رو گرفت*


تعداد که زیاد باشه اولویت دار بررسی میکنن و چند ماه طول نمیکشه مخصوصا اگه درخواست دستور موقت بدیم

----------


## Metanoia

دوستان میفرمایند چرا بیخیالید و نمیرید اعتراض کنید ؟؟
والا میفرمایید چیکار کنیم اصلا کسی به حرف های ما اهمیتی میده ؟!
به خدا که فشاری که به جون های 18 ساله وارد میشه به هیچ جای نظام آموزشی و سنجش تباه ایران هم نیست .
اینا 20 ساله نتونستن به خانواده بفمونن به خدا که ته پزشکی استخرپول نیست، از این ها چه توقعی دارید ؟!
به هر حال یه سفره ایه که پهن شده الان سنجش میگه چرا قلم چی ، گاج و اینا پول دار بشن ما نبریم 
ته این طرح چیه ؟ اینکه مثل چی باید هم برای نهایی بخونی و یه خربار کتاب براش بگبری و هم برای کنکوری که فقط سهم اختصاصی ها میشه باید خودت رو بکشی چرا چون دیگه عمومی نیست که بگی عمومی رو خوب میزنم یه تاثیری داره دیگه 
 اینا هنوز تکلیفشون رو با خودشون نمیدونن یه مشت بی سواد دور هم جمع شدن شورای انقلاب فرهنگی تشکیل دادن 
و هنوز نفهمیدن که  در مدارس خیلی راحت امتحان نهایی سال آخر تقلب های وسیعی میشه بعد این میخواد بشه یه تاثیر مستیقیم 
والبت موضوع دیگه اینه که خیلی از بچه های سال یازدهم هنوز درباره اینجور بحث ها چیزی نمیدونن و زیاد براشون فرقی نمیکننه ولی سال دیگه که رفتن دوازدهم و مجبور شدن اولین کنکور رو دی ماه بدن تازه دوهزاری خواهد افتاد و بدبختی برای بچه های مدارس عادی مثل من هست که درس های سال دوازدهمشون دیر شروع میشه به واقع از مهر و تا دی باید جمع بشه که فرا سخته

----------


## Amir_H80

مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تغییر نمی‌کند. 

دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفت: مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تغییر نمی‌کند و هم‌اکنون تدابیر برگزاری دو بار کنکور در سال در حال فراهم شدن است.

وی افزود: همچنین برنامه اجرایی سازی این مصوبه در حال انجام است. با توجه به سهم ۶۰ درصدی آموزش و پرورش باید سازوکار آن فراهم شود. باید امتحانات نهایی اعتبار بالایی داشته باشد و حفاظت آزمون نیز به‌دقت صورت گیرد.

دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بیان کرد: در این سال‌ها خیلی خسارت دیدیم جامعه بزرگی از دیپلمه‌ها بدون توجه به سال دوازدهم فارغ‌التحصیل شدند، به خاطر آنکه اهمیت این دوره را کم کردیم. بنابراین همچنان مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ پابرجاست و برای اجرایی شدن پیگیر هستیم.

----------


## Meti81

فرقی به حال من نمیکنه 
اگه خدا بخواد ۱۴۰۱ دیگه آخرین کنکورمه ( بعد از ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ )

----------


## Rezico

> فرقی به حال من نمیکنه 
> اگه خدا بخواد ۱۴۰۱ دیگه آخرین کنکورمه ( بعد از ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ )


داداش تهش ۱۴۰۱ تاثیر قطعی شد یا مثبت؟

----------


## Meti81

> داداش تهش ۱۴۰۱ تاثیر قطعی شد یا مثبت؟


چی قراره قطعی بشه ؟
اگه منظورت معدله اینطور که من شنیدم میگن ۴۰ درصد مثبت

----------


## Rezico

> چی قراره قطعی بشه ؟
> اگه منظورت معادله اینطور که من شنیدم میگن ۴۰ درصد مثبت


آره معدل
خب خدا رو شکر

----------


## MrSaber

پیج های کنکوری از جمله ماز اعلام کردند که نامه این مصوبه رو ابلاغ کردند به مدارس
واقعا یه عاقل بین این همه مسؤل دیده نمیشه...

----------


## mohammad_kh199

ما که امسال شرش رو میکنیم ولی بخدا این عند بیچارگیه برای کنکوریای 1402.......یه زمان تو سال 94 اومدن تاثیر رو قطعی کردن فجایعی رخ داد که نگو.....دو سال بعد که افتضاحهههههه

----------


## reza333

*نمیخام ایجاد تشویش کنم چون هنوز تا کنکور 1402 بیشتر  از یکسال و نیم دیگه باقیه ولی میخام جان کلام رو بگم و عذر خواهی میکنم بابت این نوع بیان

اگر تاثیر قطعی معدل 1402 واقعا به مقدار شصت درصد بخواد اعمال بشه و از اون طرف با حذف دروس عمومی بار کنکور همش بیفته روی دروس اختصاصی ، اگر شما کنکوری 1402 هستید و معدل نهاییتون زیر 19.5 باشه ، داداش  سال کنکور خودتو باید جرواجر کنی تا درصد بالای هشتاد بزنی توی هر چهارتا درس معزز ریاضی زیست فیزیک و شیمی که شاید شاید بتونی لب مرزی رتبه ی قبولی سه رشته ی پر طرفدار تر رو بیاری . 

شصت درصد تاثیر قطعی نمرات نهایی اَبَر فاجعست . اموزش پرورش میشه لانه ی !! فساد شک نکنین. چون عملا وارد شدن شما به دانشگاه بیشتر دست اموزش پرورشه و مصححین برگه هاتون تا خودتون . به نور چشمیاشون که البته اغلب معلما و مسئولین مدارس و ادارت اموزش پرورش با این کار دیگه دورور برشون پر میشه از نورچشمی و همین طور برخی دیگه که التماس دعا دارن ،  بخان نفری یکی دو نمره ناقابل حال بدن ،  به جرئت میشه گفت چند هزار نفر تو رتبه شما رو عقب میندازن . اینجاست که میگم اگر معدلتون کمتز از 19.5 شد باید هر چهار درس و باید بالای هشتاد بزنین تا لااقل رتبه ی لب مرزی بیارین .    بیخود نیست اساسی کلید کردن ظرفیت پزشکی رو فله ای باید ببریم بالا ، خوب میدونن توی چه مسیری دارن کارو جلو میبرن . احسنت به این ذکاوت . 
*

----------


## Dean

> پیج های کنکوری از جمله ماز اعلام کردند که نامه این مصوبه رو ابلاغ کردند به مدارس
> واقعا یه عاقل بین این همه مسؤل دیده نمیشه...


این خبر مربوط به مرداده ... شیطنت کردن کسایی که نونشون در اجرای این مصوبه است. ماز که عند **** بودنه تو این موارد

----------


## MrSaber

> این خبر مربوط به مرداده ... شیطنت کردن کسایی که نونشون در اجرای این مصوبه است. ماز که عند **** بودنه تو این موارد


آره نامه واسه مرداده ولی جدیدا به مدارس ابلاغ شده.
تو چندتا کانال هم دیدم که تازه دارن اعلام میکنن
واقعا قضیه هر روز داره خطرناک تر میشه
خوشبختانه مملکت همه چیزش اوکیه الا کنکور

----------


## ARONDEMO

این ابلاغیه طبق گفته کاظمی مرداد ماه ابلاغ شده به کل مدارسم ابلاغ شده...حالا نمیدونم واقعا چرا خبرشو موسسات الان دارند درج میکنن!!عقل سلیم میگه اینا با انتشار یه خبر قدیمی میخوان شورا رو تحت فشار قرار بدن یعنی مازو هر بنی بشر دیگه که حاجی زودتر اعلامش کنید ما بفهمیم چیکار باید بکنیم باید چجوری دوباره جیبارو خالی کنیم ....ولی واقعا این مصوبه ناعدالتیه محضه و هیچ یک از اهدافی که بیان کردن عملی نخواهد شد ولی جالبه هنوز خبری نشده حتی اطلاعیه 1401 هم ندادن بیرون!

----------


## lover sick

ماز خیلی موسسه کثیف و بی وجدانیه
توو پیج اینستاگرامش خودش و ادمینا و استاداش دارن تمام قد از مصوبه حمایت و تبلیغ میکنن
متاسفم برای اونایی که این موسسه بی در و پیکر رو معروف کردن که حالا واسه منافع خودش داره از این مصوبه بیخود حمایت میکنه

----------


## lover sick

متاسفم برای خودم که توو کشوری زندگی میکنم که موسسه های کثیفی مثل گاج و ماز داره که به هر شکلی میخوان جیب مردمو خالی کنن
مگه این پول کوفتی چقدر ارزش داره
به خدا یه بچه مدرسه ای هم میتونه بفهمه چقدر این مصوبه ناعادلانه اس ولی ماز....

----------


## مینا0_0

عمومی حذف بشه چ بلایی سر کنکور منحصراً زبان میاد؟

----------


## lover sick

> عمومی حذف بشه چ بلایی سر کنکور منحصراً زبان میاد؟


اینو از ماز و گاج بپرس که دارن ازش دفاع میکنن
لعنت بهشون

----------


## ali_12

احتمال خیلی زیاد از طرف دیوان محاسبات لغو میشه

----------


## Dean

> *سلام
> امروز تمام اینستارو پر کردن از حذف دروس عمومی استارت این کارو ماز زد اگر غیرت دارین بیاین موسسه ای که پولشو از جیب دانش آموزا در میاره و از پشت بهشون خنجر میزنه تحریم کنید این که دیگه قلم چی نیست بگین مجبوریم  آزموناشو شرکت کنیم بیاید تحریمش کنیم تا بقیه موسساتم حساب کار دستشون بیاد .
> رتبه برترای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ هم غیرت داشته باشن از الان به بعد  دیگه با ماز مصاحبه نمیکنن 
> #تحریم ماز*


افرین دقیقا
ماز و کلاسینو

----------


## _Hamid_

> *سلام
> امروز تمام اینستارو پر کردن از حذف دروس عمومی استارت این کارو ماز زد اگر غیرت دارین بیاین موسسه ای که پولشو از جیب دانش آموزا در میاره و از پشت بهشون خنجر میزنه تحریم کنید این که دیگه قلم چی نیست بگین مجبوریم  آزموناشو شرکت کنیم بیاید تحریمش کنیم تا بقیه موسساتم حساب کار دستشون بیاد .
> رتبه برترای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ هم غیرت داشته باشن از الان به بعد  دیگه با ماز مصاحبه نمیکنن 
> #تحریم ماز*


*البته به نظر من این خوشحالی های مشاور های کلاسینو و اساتید ماز یک خوشحالی نمایش گونه و دروغین هستش ، مخصوصاً کلاسینو چون اگه دروس عمومی حذف بشه از کنکور حداقل سی چهل درصد سود موسسه کم میشه ، حالا بعضیا میگن نه اساتید عمومی تشریحی درس میدن ، که مطمئن باشید حتی اگه تشریحی هم درس بدن باز هم سود زیاد این موسسه به شدت کاهش پیدا میکنه چون مطالب تشریحی یک دهم مطالب تستی هم نیست خودمونیم دیگه چقدر مگه میخوان امتحان نهایی رو سخت کنند؟ دیگه از یه حدی واقعاً نمیتونن سخت تر کنند امتحان نهایی ها رو چون که خیلی ها فقط قصدشون گرفتن دیپلم هستش و نمیخوان دانشگاه برن به غیر از این همین الان که امتحان نهایی ها ساده است تعداد زیادی از دانش آموزان تجدید میشن حالا سخت بخواد بشه که این تعداد بیشتر هم میشه! در هرصورت منظورم این بود که با حذف دروس عمومی قطعاً موسسات ضرر میکنند و اومدن هوشمندانه رفتار کردند ، یعنی به جای اعتراض به مصوبه دارن خوشحالی میکنن که مسئولین مرتبط با طرح ببیند که این موسسات خیلی هم ناراحت نیستن و با اجرای مصوبه باز هم این موسسات قراره سود کنند و تلنگری باشه واسه مسئولین
حالا اگه این موسسات اعتراض میکردند مسئولین مرتبط با طرح در رابطه با اجرای طرح مصمم تر میشدند چون میدیدند که مافیای کنکور ناراحت شده
هر جور فکر میکنم میبینم که این خوشحالی ها دروغین هستش
*

----------


## hramiri

بچه ها حق دارید از این وضع کنکور که هر روز یه چیز میگن و سرنوشتتونو به بازی میگیرن عصبی باشید من درکتون میکنم، هرسال یه فیلمی بازی میکنن. سربسته بهتون بگم یه عده سود از این کار میبرن، در حدی که منی که پیجمو یه هفته هم نیست زدم تا یه مطلب راجع به این داستان گذاشتم دایرکت پر شد از کارگذارای همین موسسات که چرا اینا رو گفتی. لینک پیجم تو امضا هست میتونید برید پستو ببینید. ولی اینا رو گفتم که بگم اعصاب خوردی شما هیچ اهمیتی برای کسایی که از این قانونا سود میبرن نداره پس به عنوان یه داداش بزرگتر بهتون میگم اولا سعی کنید اعصابتونو سلامت نگه دارین دوما تمرکزتونو حفظ کنین تا از این شرایط سخت عبور کنید. اگه کسی نمیدونه چطوری این کارا رو بکنه بهم پیام بده تو دایرکت راهنماییش میکنم. ایشالا قبول میشید میرید تو بهترین رشته ها بعدها مثل ما به این روزاتون میخندین و خوشحالین که ردشون کردین.

----------


## nimabashiri

این طرح بی عدالتی محض هست. هممون میدونیم تو امتحانات نهایی بحث فروش سوالات خیلی داغه.
بیچاره دانش اموزی که دهم و یازدهم تو بخش عمومی هاش کار کرده که تو دوازدهم کارش راحت باشه.
به نطرم این طرح نمیتونه دووم بیاره. در واقع دانش اموزا اجازه نمیدن که دوام بیاره
مشاور من نشسته بود حساب کرده بود که اگه معدلت از 20 بشه 19.98 تو باید قید رتبه 1 تا 200 رو بزنه

----------


## _Hamid_

> *
> 
> دوست عزیز با اختلاف ماست مالی حرفه ای بود شما مطمءن باشید گربه در راه رضای خدا موش نمیگیره تصویب مصوبه برای این موسسات سود کلان داره اون عمومیا حکم نوشابه کنار ساندویچ هست*


*دقیقا همینه هیچ گربه ای در راه رضای خدا موش نمیگیره ، این نمایش و فیلم بازی کردن موسسات هم واسه سود خودشون هست بنده هم همین رو گفتم
ولی باور کنید حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور کاملا به ضرر موسسات هستش
سبطی ، یکتا ، شاهین زاد ، واعظی ، فلاح ، کیاسالار ، زینعلی ، اناری ، فکری ، کریمی 
این افراد با حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور یا مجبورن برن سراغ یک شغل دیگه یا اگه بخوان تشریحی درس بدن خریداران کلاس هاشون به شدت کاهش پیدا میکنه
همه ما میدونیم امتحانات نهایی یک سطح آسان و چارچوب کاملا مشخصی داره و براش لازم نیست 60 جلسه کلاس نگاه کرد!
حتی اگه کسی صفر هم باشه با 3 جلسه میتونه بره نمره بالا بگیره
به دلایلی که هم که اشاره کردم امتحانات نهایی نمیتونه از یه حدی سخت تر بشه
با این حساب
آیا کسی میره کلاس فلاح یا واعظی واسه عربی ثبت نام کنه ؟
معلومه که نه*

----------


## CHARON IV

گاج کم کم داره خودشو برای 1402 آماده میکنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hadi.Z

سلام. 
تا به الان چه بند ها و مصوبه هایی برای کنکور 1402 توسط دیوان ها و نهاد های مختلف کاملا تصویب و قطعی شده ؟

----------


## lover sick

> گاج کم کم داره خودشو برای 1402 آماده میکنه


وقتی از مافیای کنکور صحبت میکنیم پادشاه مافیای کنکور با اختلاف گاجه

----------


## MrSaber

بقول سبطی نگین مافیا، مافیا ناشناخته است اینا همشون معلومه کی هستن میخوان که این مصوبه اجرایی بشه

----------


## ARONDEMO

گاج داره برا عمومیا دهم و یازدهمم میکرو نهایی چاپ کرده :Yahoo (21):                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   پ.ن:ولی بقول شهلا ها(اصطلاح معروف حنیف عظیمی) حذف دروس عمومی باعث کوتاهی دست مافیا ها میشه... :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

احسنت...
حال کردم... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

> *دقیقا همینه هیچ گربه ای در راه رضای خدا موش نمیگیره ، این نمایش و فیلم بازی کردن موسسات هم واسه سود خودشون هست بنده هم همین رو گفتم
> ولی باور کنید حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور کاملا به ضرر موسسات هستش
> سبطی ، یکتا ، شاهین زاد ، واعظی ، فلاح ، کیاسالار ، زینعلی ، اناری ، فکری ، کریمی 
> این افراد با حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور یا مجبورن برن سراغ یک شغل دیگه یا اگه بخوان تشریحی درس بدن خریداران کلاس هاشون به شدت کاهش پیدا میکنه
> همه ما میدونیم امتحانات نهایی یک سطح آسان و چارچوب کاملا مشخصی داره و براش لازم نیست 60 جلسه کلاس نگاه کرد!
> حتی اگه کسی صفر هم باشه با 3 جلسه میتونه بره نمره بالا بگیره
> به دلایلی که هم که اشاره کردم امتحانات نهایی نمیتونه از یه حدی سخت تر بشه
> با این حساب
> آیا کسی میره کلاس فلاح یا واعظی واسه عربی ثبت نام کنه ؟
> معلومه که نه*


احسنت.... :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Ali Darkness

راجب این طرح فقط یه چیزی بهتون بگم که غیرممکنه اجرا بشه از لفظ غیرممکن استفاده کردم حتی یک هزارم درصدم احتمال نداره اجرا بشه خیالتون تخت میتونم 24 ساعت نان استاپ براتون دلیل بیارم ولی انقدر این طرح مزخرفه که ارز تایپ کردن نداره اینا خودشونو بکشن پدر خودشونو دربیارن تمام زورشونو بزنن فوق فوقش بتونن دوتا کنکور برگزار کنن نه بیشتر که بعید میدونم اینم انجام بدن اینا دستشون با موسسات کثیفی مثل گاج تو یه کاسه هست و این موسسات برای فروش کتاباشون کاری کردن این شایعه پخش بشه تا کتابای تشریحی که مونده رودستشونو بفروشن پس خیالتون راحت مثل قبل بخونید واسه کنکور 


این کامنتم بمونه به یادگار

----------


## _Joseph_

*این مصوبه به شدت اسیدی هستش 
وقتی سال 94 تاثیر معدل قطعی رد شده و ایراداتش بار ها در سالهای 97 و 98 و 99 به مسئولین گوشزد شده و جلوی تاثیر معدل قطعی گرفته شده حالا چه لزومی داره که تاثیر معدل با انهمه ایراد که هیچکدام از ایرادات این عمل رفع نشده تصویب میشه؟؟؟
برای تباهی این مصوبه نیازی به تحلیل ها و کانالهای مختلف و ...... نیست کافیه به تاریخ نگاه کنید تاریخی که برای 50 یا 40 سال پیش نیست همین سال 97 که میخواستند با تغییر نظام برای کنکور 98 در نظام جدید تاثیر معدل را قطعی کنند بروید ببینید با چه استدلالی این کار رد شد 
برید سال 97 و 94 را بررسی کنید 

ویدیوهایی رو قرار میدم در زیر که برای اونهایی که میگن تاثیر معدل قطعی چندان مهم نیست یکم اگاه بشن . 
تاثیر معدل به صورت کلی نیست به صورت درس به درس هستش و این یعنی اینکه هم اندازه با ضریب درس محاسبه میشه و حتی اگر شما در ان درس نمره بالای 19 هم گرفته باشید میتواند تراز شما را پایین بیاورد کافیست ویدیو های زیر را ببینید.
و در اخر
چه کنکوری 
چه یازدهمی
چه دانشجو
چه دبیر 
چه دانشجوی پزشکی
چه دانشجوی غیر پزشکی
چه معدل بالا 
چه معدل پایین 
چه نظام قدیم و چه جدید 
همه و همه باید با این مصوبه مخالف کنن چه کنکوری 1402 و 1403 و 1405 و1410

**

اگر میخوایهد بدانید چرا حتی نمره 19.25 و یا حتی 19.75 و یا حتی در مواقع خاص نمره 20 شما اگر به صورت قطعی تاثیر بگذارد میتواند تراز شما را کم کند فیلم زیر را ببینید.
**

بررسی کامل مصوبهی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در رابطه با کنکور 1402 و به بعد در فیلم زیر * ***لازم به ذکر است از سال 1404 به بعد نیز یک بند دیگر به این مصوبه اضافه میشود و ان بند هم چیزی نیست جز اینکه داوطلبانی فقط قادر به شرکت کردن در کنکور سراسری خواهند بود که دیپلم ان رشته را داشته باشند مثلا مثل الان که دیگه رشته ریاضی بیاد کنکور تجربی بده و برعکس و یا انسانی بره ریاضی و برعکس امکان نخواهند داشت و فقط کسی که تجربی خوانده و دیپلم تجربی دارد در کنکور تجربی میتواند شرکت کند و همچنین سایر رشته ها هم همچنین خواهد شد.

**

**

**

و در نهایت نظر یکی از مشاورین در این رابطه 
**


این مصوبه از تاثیر معدلش گرفته تا حذف دروس عمومی تا حتی برگزاری دو مرحله ای ان ایرادات اساسی دارد 

ضمنا برگزاری کنکور دو مرحله ای با برگزاری دو بار در سال فرق اساسی دارد 
برگزاری کنکور دو بار در سال در صورت وجود ظرفیت و قانون گذاری درست و منطقی میتواند واقعا مفید باشد و از استرسها بکاهد. و کسانیکه به هر نحوی اعم از بیماری و استرس اولین مواجه با کنکور و .... که درسشان را خوب خوانده اند ولی کنکور اولی را خراب کنند میتوانند با فاصله چند روزه دوباره تلاش خودشان را بکنند و دیگر یکسال مجبور نباشند پشت کنکور بمانند.

ولی کنکور دو مرحله ای یعنی اینکه دروس عمومی یکبار درسال مثلا بهمن ماه و دروس تخصصی بار دیر جدا از دروس عمومی امتحان گرفته شود مثلا خرداد ماه کنکور دو مرحله ای در دهه 70 رواج داشت و با این طرح رسما به استقبال دهه 70 شمسی میرویم و باید به مسئولین در این پسرفت شگفت انگیز احسنت گفت / ایرادات چنین طرحی در دهه هشتاد شمسی بررسی شده و کنکور از دو مرحله بودن در امد چرا باز میخواهید این ایرادات را تکرار کنید؟؟؟ جنابان اقایان شورای انقلاب فرهنگی
که نه کار انقلابی میکنید و نه کار فرهنگی* :Yahoo (31):

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستانی که با این طرح مخالفند لطفا به آدرس زیر رفته و در سایت فارس من هم با رای و هم با نظر مخالفت خودشون رو اعلام کنند
> کلا 2 دقیقه بیشتر طول نمیکشه
> 
> https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713





> کسی که حتی معدلش بیست هم بشه این طرح به ضررش میشه... حوصله توضیح هم ندارم خودتون برید بفهمید چرا 
> از کمپینم حمایت کنید


دقیقا این طرح حتی به کسی که تمام نمراتش ۲۰ باشه هم ضرر میزنه و تراز کل رو پایین میکشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستانی که با این طرح مخالفند لطفا به آدرس زیر رفته و در سایت فارس من هم با رای و هم با نظر مخالفت خودشون رو اعلام کنند
> کلا 2 دقیقه بیشتر طول نمیکشه
> 
> https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713





> وقتی از مافیای کنکور صحبت میکنیم پادشاه مافیای کنکور با اختلاف گاجه


*مافیا که چه عرض کنم گاد فادر و راس مافیا ها خود خود وزارت آموزش و پرورش هستش
آموزش و پرورشی که با بی مسئولیتی تمام نه کار آموزش میکنه و نه کار پرورش 
آموزش و پرورشی که بلد نیست چهار تا کتاب درست و حسابی خود آموز وزارتی بنویسه بده به شاگردها و دانش آموزانش تا اصلا نیازی به این کتب و کلاسها نداشته باشن 
آموزش و پرورشی که با حذف کردن مطالب و خلاصه سازی این نیاز رو در من و شما و دانش آموزان به وجود میاره تا از این محصولات استفاده کنیم 
آموزش و پرورشی که معلمش چند تا شغل داره و اصلا سر کلاسش حوصله درس نداره تا تدریس کنه و دانش آموز رو بی نیاز
آموزش و پرورشی که دبیر رسمی ش به بهانه کشیدن شاگرداش به کلاس خصوصی تو کلاس مدرسه درس نمیده تا شاگرداش مجبور بشن باهاش تقویتی بردارن و پول بدن
آموزش و پرورشی که با به وجود آوردن انواع اقسام مدارس دولتی و غیر انتفاعی و تیزهوشان و هیات امنایی و شاهد و نمونه دولتی.... و تقسیم و چند دسته نمودن دانش آموزان به جای تربیت وآموزش صحیح و برخورداری یکسان از امکانات برای همه به دنبال پول درآمردن از جیب دانش آموزلنش است
آموزش پرورشی که به گفته خودش سهم ۴ درصدی از گردش ۸ هزار ملیارد تومانی بیزینس کنکور داره 
یعنی حدود ۳۲۰ ملیارد تومان از این موسسات کسب در آمد میکنه
پس بدش نمیاد روز به روز به این موسسات اضافه بشن 
چرا؟ چون مجوز براشون صادر میکنه بله مجوز فعالیت تمام موسسات کنکوری رو خود شخص آموزش و پرورش صادر میکنه و بابت اون مجوز پول هم میگیره ازشون هر کتابی بخواد برای کتابهای آموزش و پرورش نوشته و تالیف بشه باید به آموزش و پرورش پول بدن بابتش 
همین مافیایی که از دهن آقایون در میاد قراره از سال بعد مالیات هم پرداخت کنه و تو بودجه ۱۴۰۱ تصویب شده و معافیت مالیاتی ندارن دیگه
بعدش فکر میکنید که مافیا گاج و خیلی سبز و.... است؟؟
مافیا اونی هستش که باعث شده اینا به وجود بیان تا ازشون پول دربیاره 
جالبه بدونید درآمد کل سازمان سنجش در سال ۹۷ که ۶ ملیون داوطلب آزمدنهایش بودند اعم از تافل و آیلتس و استخدامی و کنکور و ...... فقط ۱۱۰ ملیارد تومان بود و طبق گزارش سازمان بودجه و تحقیقات مجلس تمام این مبلغ به خزانه واریز شده 
سنمش و ابراهیم خدایی یکی از معدود اشخاص و سازمانهایی هستن که در مقام مجری بهترین و پاک ترین عملکرد را در این کشور دارن 
آموزش و پرورش به دلیل ضعف خودش در حوزه آموزش و پرورش که نمیتواند دانش آموزان را آنطور که سنجش و پذیرش پایش میکننند تربیت و آموزش دهد به جای افزایش کیفیت خودش دنبال حذف پایش یعنی کنکور است 
پس آری مافیای اصلی خود آموزش و پرورش است 
آموزش و پرورشی که از سال ۹۵ که کتاب زیست دهم چاپ شد هر سال این کتاب تغییر پیدا کرده و غلط هاش حذف شده 
یعنی حتی حاضر نیست یک کتاب دقیق تحویل مدارس دهد 
اینقدر بی مسئولیت است و نقل مجالسش هم شده کنکر باید حذف شود.*

----------


## matin8787

خدایی از سازمان سنجش رفت....پور عباس رییس سازمان سنجش شد

----------


## Hans_Landa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط matin8787


خدایی از سازمان سنجش رفت....پور عباس رییس سازمان سنجش شد


رئیس جدید چالش های زیادی پیش رو داره 
کنکور 1402 پیرش می کنه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> خدایی از سازمان سنجش رفت....پور عباس رییس سازمان سنجش شد


 :Yahoo (101):

----------


## reza

> خدایی از سازمان سنجش رفت....پور عباس رییس سازمان سنجش شد





> *
> 
> رئیس جدید چالش های زیادی پیش رو داره 
> کنکور 1402 پیرش می کنه*



خدایی رفت ، اقای پورعباس رو اوردن که عینا بدون هیچ مقاومتی  طبق دستورات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی کنکور 1402 رو پیاده کنه. البته 60 درصد تاثیر قطعی احتمالش زیاده مقدارش کمتر بشه ، مثلا بشه 30 درصد تاثیر قطعی .

( ابراهیم خدایی یه سری مقاومت هایی داشت سر پیاده سازی مصوبه به علاوه یه سری حاشیه دیگه ، برش داشتن)

----------


## Amir_H80

> *مافیا که چه عرض کنم گاد فادر و راس مافیا ها خود خود وزارت آموزش و پرورش هستش
> آموزش و پرورشی که با بی مسئولیتی تمام نه کار آموزش میکنه و نه کار پرورش 
> آموزش و پرورشی که بلد نیست چهار تا کتاب درست و حسابی خود آموز وزارتی بنویسه بده به شاگردها و دانش آموزانش تا اصلا نیازی به این کتب و کلاسها نداشته باشن 
> آموزش و پرورشی که با حذف کردن مطالب و خلاصه سازی این نیاز رو در من و شما و دانش آموزان به وجود میاره تا از این محصولات استفاده کنیم 
> آموزش و پرورشی که معلمش چند تا شغل داره و اصلا سر کلاسش حوصله درس نداره تا تدریس کنه و دانش آموز رو بی نیاز
> آموزش و پرورشی که دبیر رسمی ش به بهانه کشیدن شاگرداش به کلاس خصوصی تو کلاس مدرسه درس نمیده تا شاگرداش مجبور بشن باهاش تقویتی بردارن و پول بدن
> آموزش و پرورشی که با به وجود آوردن انواع اقسام مدارس دولتی و غیر انتفاعی و تیزهوشان و هیات امنایی و شاهد و نمونه دولتی.... و تقسیم و چند دسته نمودن دانش آموزان به جای تربیت وآموزش صحیح و برخورداری یکسان از امکانات برای همه به دنبال پول درآمردن از جیب دانش آموزلنش است
> آموزش پرورشی که به گفته خودش سهم ۴ درصدی از گردش ۸ هزار ملیارد تومانی بیزینس کنکور داره 
> یعنی حدود ۳۲۰ ملیارد تومان از این موسسات کسب در آمد میکنه
> ...


اگه واقعاً مالیاتی هم تصویب کرده باشن واسه موسسات کنکوری ، همه اش از جیب دانش آموزها پرداخت میشه ، یعنی بیشتر به ضرر دانش آموزهاست تا موسسه ها

----------


## reza1401

خب خدایی هم رفت تا با خیال راحت مصوبه ی چرت شورا رو اجراکنن!این اقای پورعباس حدفاصل سال ۸۴ تا ۸۸ رئیس سنجش بود.اصرار زیادی به اجرای بومی گزینی داشت!!و یه سری ابهام  درمورد اینکه میگفتن یکی از بچه هاش رو فرستاده به شریف وجود داشت!خدابه خیرکنه وضعیت سنجش رو با وجود این آقا!!!
به نطر رابطه اش هم با کبگانیان خوبه و چندسال پیشم یه مصاحبه کرده بود که بهتره کنکور دوبار در سال باشه و به تدریج به سمت حدف کنکور بریم!!!

----------


## ARONDEMO

> خب خدایی هم رفت تا با خیال راحت مصوبه ی چرت شورا رو اجراکنن!این اقای پورعباس حدفاصل سال ۸۴ تا ۸۸ رئیس سنجش بود.اصرار زیادی به اجرای بومی گزینی داشت!!و یه سری ابهام  درمورد اینکه میگفتن یکی از بچه هاش رو فرستاده به شریف وجود داشت!خدابه خیرکنه وضعیت سنجش رو با وجود این آقا!!!
> به نطر رابطه اش هم با کبگانیان خوبه و چندسال پیشم یه مصاحبه کرده بود که بهتره کنکور دوبار در سال باشه و به تدریج به سمت حدف کنکور بریم!!!


ولی خدایی حیف شد رفت به نظر من منطقی کار کرده بود شاید کساییم که بهش انتقاد داشتن در رابطه با سوالات کنکور 1400 و99...در کل بقول جوزف آموزش و پرورش خرابکار اعظم کنکوره...وقتی شما کتابارو هر سال لاغر میکنی،خب سنجش میاد سوالاتو غیر استاندارد و سخت طراحی میکنه...ولی دکتر خدایی واقعا منطق به کار میبرد در مقابل این مصوبه...از تفکیک سخت این مصوبه گقت،از ناراضی بودن بیش از 80 درصد داوطلبان با اعمال مستقیم سوابق گفت،از متضرر شدن مناطق محروم با این مصوبه گفت و...منم به این عباس پور امیدی ندارم طرف خودش وابسته به دانشگاه های خصوصی هم هستش...فقط سال 86 در رابطه با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی مصاحبه ای کرده که لینکشو میزارم و گفته که باید یک سال نهایی و سراسری نشه اگه میخوایم کنکور حذف شه،حداقل باید دو سال نهایی بشه...
https://www.fardanews.com/%D8%A8%D8%...A9%D9%88%D8%B1
اگه دیدگاهش به این شکل بمونه پالس مثبتی هست برای کنکوری ها ولی اگه دیدگاهشم که عوض بشه هیچی دیگه....انشالله که لغو میشه.

----------


## _Joseph_

> ولی خدایی حیف شد رفت به نظر من منطقی کار کرده بود شاید کساییم که بهش انتقاد داشتن در رابطه با سوالات کنکور 1400 و99...در کل بقول جوزف آموزش و پرورش خرابکار اعظم کنکوره...وقتی شما کتابارو هر سال لاغر میکنی،خب سنجش میاد سوالاتو غیر استاندارد و سخت طراحی میکنه...ولی دکتر خدایی واقعا منطق به کار میبرد در مقابل این مصوبه...از تفکیک سخت این مصوبه گقت،از ناراضی بودن بیش از 80 درصد داوطلبان با اعمال مستقیم سوابق گفت،از متضرر شدن مناطق محروم با این مصوبه گفت و...منم به این عباس پور امیدی ندارم طرف خودش وابسته به دانشگاه های خصوصی هم هستش...فقط سال 86 در رابطه با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی مصاحبه ای کرده که لینکشو میزارم و گفته که باید یک سال نهایی و سراسری نشه اگه میخوایم کنکور حذف شه،حداقل باید دو سال نهایی بشه...
> https://www.fardanews.com/%d8%a8%d8%...a9%d9%88%d8%b1
> اگه دیدگاهش به این شکل بمونه پالس مثبتی هست برای کنکوری ها ولی اگه دیدگاهشم که عوض بشه هیچی دیگه....انشالله که لغو میشه.


*هیچکدام از این رئسای سنجش و دست اندرکاران شورای سنجش اندازهابراهیم خدایی رئیس سابق سنجش نه سواد امار و این کار رو دارن و نه تخصص و نه کارنامه اجرایی درست و حسابی / خدایی دکترای ریاضیات و امار از دانشگاه ساوت همپتون انگلستان داره و اصلا کارش کار کردن با داده های اماری هستش و تا جایی هم که شواهد نشون میده واقعا کارش رو به خوبی انجام داده / تنها یک دلیل برای کنار گذاشتنش وجود داره و انهم این است که در دوراهی موافقت با مصوبه و یا استعفا قرار داده اند / چرا؟؟؟ چون دلیل استعفای ایشان هنوز منتشر نشده 
 رئیس جدید سازمان هم معلوم نیست فعلا چند چنده ولی بعید میدونم مخالفتی با این قضایا داشته باشه چون هنوز تازه کار این حوزه است و هر مصوبه ای میاد رو تصوی و اجرا میکنه تا در اوایل کار مشکلی براش پیش نیاد. 
ویدیو یی زیر هم مناظره در باره مافیای کنکور هستش که توصیه میکنم ببینید چجوری وقتی پای پول و درامد وسط می اید اموزش و پرورشی ها کنار میکشن و مافیا میشود دست نشانده خودشون.
*





https://www.aparat.com/v/ZEN9S/%D9%8...A9%D9%88%D8%B1

----------


## _Joseph_

حق

----------


## ARONDEMO

> حق


 خبر دارین که زیست دهم چاپ 98 شده عین مجله کودک؟؟!! :Yahoo (23): سال های بعد ببین چی میشه دیگه این کتاب از لحاظ حجم و مطالب ....یعنی اوضاع خیلی عجیب شده فقط خدا رحم کنه.. استعفای ناگهانی دکتر خدایی خیلی مشکوک بود!!باید هنوزم منتظر باشیم تا ببینیم چی میشه ...اصلا منطقی به قضیه نگا کنیم اجرایی این مصوبه غیر ممکنه شاید بشه گفت دو بار در سال رو برگزار کنند اما اگر داره این مسئله!!! و جزئیاتی هم هنوز منتشر نشده...ولی بقیه بند ها عملا اجراییشون کاملا غیر منطقیه... الان با این مصوبه 60 درصد مال دوازدهمه و 40 درصد کنکور 3 سال 40 درصد تقریبا به هر پایه 13-14 درصد میرسه با تقسیم ساده!!!،با جمع 60 درصد و 14 درصد سهم دوازدهم میشه 74 درصد نزدیک به 75 درصد،سهم پایه های دهم و یازدهم میشه 13-14 درصد!!! مجموع دو پایه میشه در بیشترین حالت 28 درصد!!!یعنی عملا دهم و یازدهم شوت میشن با این مصوبه!!!این منطق این مصوبس!!!یه دفعه بیان بگن دوره دبیرستان یک سال اونم دوازدهم دیگه چه کاریه آخه :Yahoo (76): ...و اگه به عمق مسئله هم بریم، می بینیم دروس زیاد دهم و یازدهم مخصوصا زیست دهم و یازدهم چقدر ارزششون رو از دست میدن درحالی که بخش اعظم زیست جانوری و بدن انسان رو شامل میشن و عملا مطالب پایه ای دانشگاهی برای رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکیه!!!...باید دید که منطق آقایان شورای فرهنگی چه خواهد کرد :Yahoo (105):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *18 نفر ساده لوح تو نظر سنجی زدن بله ! واقعاً متأسفم براتون همین! ولی به نظرم اگه میخواید معدل ترمیم کنید تا شهریور ۱۴۰۱ ترمیم کنید که بعد از اون امتحانات نهایی سخت خواهد شد . (سخت شدن امتحان نهایی طبیعیه ، وقتی حدود هفتاد هزار نفر معدل بالای ۱۹ دارن ، تاثیر بخواد بشه ۶۰ درصد مجبورن این تعداد رو به ۱۰ هزار نفر کاهش بدن. ) خب وقتی تراز معدل ۲۰ میشه ۹۵۰۰ و درصد ۱۰۰ میشه ۱۴۰۰۰ مجبورن امتحانات رو سخت کن  که تراز معدل ۲۰ بشه ۱۴۰۰۰ ، البته بازم یه مشکل هست ، الان که امتحانات سطح ساده ای دارند بسیاری از دانش آموزان قبول نمیشن اگه بخواد سخت بشه دیگه دیپلم هم گرفتنش سخت میشه و تعداد خیلی بیشتری نمیتونن درسارو پاس کنن.*


*اینهایی که بله گفته اند از ایرادات علمی و اماری قضیه اگاه نیستند

1) چرا یازدهمی های الآن که در واقع در سال تحصیلی 1401-1402 کنکوری محسوب خواهند شد باید بیشتر از همه از این مصوبه بترسند و اعتراض کنند؟؟؟
فرض کنید دانش آموزش به اسم حسن کچل الان در پایه یازدهم در حال تحصیل است این حسن کچل سال بعد در ماه خرداد امتحان نهایی خواهد داد که 60 درصد تاثیر قطعی بر روی کنکورش خواهد گذاشت و در ماه تیر یعنی یکماه بعد هم کنکور خواهد داد 
الان این حسن کچل اگر امتحان نهایی را خراب کند و 60 درصد قطعی تاثیر بگذارد در نتیجه کنکورش حسن کچل چه زمانی و کی میتواند نمره امتحانش را ترمیم کند؟؟؟ شهریور؟؟ تا آنزمان که نتایج انتخاب رشته هم امده / دی؟؟؟ تا انزمان که دیگر باید پشت کنکور محسوب شود و بماند سال بعد / فرض کنید همین حسن کچل در تمام دروس نمره 20 بگیرد / با تاثیر 60 درصدی قطعی در واقع برای حسن کچل میانگین تراز معدل و تراز کنکور به صورت تراز کلی کنکورش محسوب خواهد شد و این در بیشتر مواقع تراز کنکور را پایین خواهد اورد و تراز کل هم پایین می اید حالا حساب کنید که داوطلبان نظام قدیم که دیپلم نظام جدید و نمرات نظام جدید ندارند اگر تصویب شود که تمام نمره کنکورشان تاثیر خواهد داشت و 100 درصد کنکور حساب میشود چگونه میتوانند از این حسن کچل جلو بزنند و در واقع رتبه بهتری کسب کنند چرا که این تاثیر قطعی را ندارند و نمره تراز انها فقط نمره تراز کنکور است 

2) چرا فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم باید مخالف این قضیه باشند ؟؟؟ اگر این سوال را میپرسید حقیقتا باید در عقل شما شک کرد چرا که این مصوبه اگر فارغ التحصیلان را مجبور کند ترمیم معدل کنند و فقط هم 20 بگیریدو لاغییر و یا دیپلم جدید بگیرن واقعا هم هزینه مالی و استرس را به شما تحیمیل میکند.
اگر هم 100 درصد کنکور را بخواهند برایتان در نظر بگیرند به نظر من مشکلی نیست و اتقفاقا دست برتر را هم دارید نسبت به دانش آموزان ولی این احتمال بسیار اندک است که این تصمیم گرفته شود.

3) چرا فارغ التحصیلان نظام جدید و پشت کنکوریهای نظام جدید با این مصوبه بد بخت و بیچاره میشوند؟؟؟ چونکه هر معدلی دارید باید ترمیم معدل کنیدو فقط هم 20 بگیرید و برای شما 100 درصد نمره کنکور هم محاسبه نمیشود چون نظام جدید هستید و مثل نظام قدیم ها این شانس رو ندارید { البته به نظرم انها هم ندارند } پس باید تن به ترمیم دهید و استرس و هزینه را به جان بخرید.

پس همه باید با این مصوبه مخالفت کنند. همه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> ������������ خبر دارین که زیست دهم چاپ 98 شده عین مجله کودک؟؟!!سال های بعد ببین چی میشه دیگه این کتاب از لحاظ حجم و مطالب ....یعنی اوضاع خیلی عجیب شده فقط خدا رحم کنه.. استعفای ناگهانی دکتر خدایی خیلی مشکوک بود!!باید هنوزم منتظر باشیم تا ببینیم چی میشه ...اصلا منطقی به قضیه نگا کنیم اجرایی این مصوبه غیر ممکنه شاید بشه گفت دو بار در سال رو برگزار کنند اما اگر داره این مسئله!!! و جزئیاتی هم هنوز منتشر نشده...ولی بقیه بند ها عملا اجراییشون کاملا غیر منطقیه... الان با این مصوبه 60 درصد مال دوازدهمه و 40 درصد کنکور 3 سال 40 درصد تقریبا به هر پایه 13-14 درصد میرسه با تقسیم ساده!!!،با جمع 60 درصد و 14 درصد سهم دوازدهم میشه 74 درصد نزدیک به 75 درصد،سهم پایه های دهم و یازدهم میشه 13-14 درصد!!! مجموع دو پایه میشه در بیشترین حالت 28 درصد!!!یعنی عملا دهم و یازدهم شوت میشن با این مصوبه!!!این منطق این مصوبس!!!یه دفعه بیان بگن دوره دبیرستان یک سال اونم دوازدهم دیگه چه کاریه آخه...و اگه به عمق مسئله هم بریم، می بینیم دروس زیاد دهم و یازدهم مخصوصا زیست دهم و یازدهم چقدر ارزششون رو از دست میدن درحالی که بخش اعظم زیست جانوری و بدن انسان رو شامل میشن و عملا مطالب پایه ای دانشگاهی برای رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکیه!!!...باید دید که منطق آقایان شورای فرهنگی چه خواهد کرد


*این مصوبه فقط در صورتی برای یک قشر خاص به شدت مفید است / برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم اگر بخواهند فقط نمره کنکور را از 100 درصد در نظر بگیرند به شدت مفید است 
چونکه فقط تراز کنکور مهم است و نه امتحان نهایی + عمومی حذف + تخصصی قویتر و مطالعه دقیق فقط برای کنکور و نه امتحان نهایی 
اگه این مصوبه اجرایی بشه اینطوری که من میگم نظام قدیمها شانس به شدت بالاتری نسبت به دانش اموزان و کنکوریهای نظام جدید خواهند داشت
 چرا که فقط اختصاصی های سه پایه را میخوانند ولی دانش اموزان دوازدهم باید هم برای نهایی نفس گیر { طبق گفته خودشون} دوازدهم اماده بشن + هم کنکور سه تا پایه
پشت کنکوری نظام جدیدهم باید به فکر ترمیم معدل و تخصصی هر سه پایه باشد  ولی فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم ا هفت دولت ازاد* :Yahoo (20): *
ولی اگر برای همه چه قدیم و جدید معدل در نظر گرفته شود همه متضرر میشن حتی معدل 20 ها

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> من بااینکه نظام قدیمم و اصلا نمره نهایی ندارم و میدونم که اجرای مصوبه احتمال زیاد به نفع من میشه ولی مخالفم چون حاضر نیستم آینده این همه دانش آموز فقط برای اینکه کار من راه بیوفته نابود بشه اما جالبه که دیروز که داشتم دست یه موسسه کنکور و مشاور رو میکردم تمام پست هام پاک شد و گفتن تکرار بشه اخراج میشم*


*خوب دوست عزیز معلومه تکرار بشه و حرفی بزنی اخراج میشی / اینا رئیس سازمان سنجش هم مجبور به ایتعفا میکنن چه رسد  من و شما / دلیل اش هم پول است 

کافیست به صفحه انجمن و حجم تبلیغات موسسات نگاه کنید بدانید چرا

*

----------


## _Hamid_

بازگشت آموزش و پرورش به ریل خطای پیشین/ مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در مورد کنکور لازم‌الاجراست
نوری، وزیر آموزش و پرورش:

◾️ مصوبه جلسه ۸۴۳ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای تمام دستگاه‌های مرتبط با کنکور فصل الخطاب و لازم الاجراست.

◽️ ما در وزارت آموزش و پرورش تلاش خواهیم کرد که نمرات درسی معتبر برای امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم را فراهم کنیم تا مصوبه بتواند عملیاتی شود.

◾️ از وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری بویژه سازمان سنجش کشور هم انتظار داریم به طور قوی اجرای مصوبه مذکور را در دستور کار خود قرار دهند.

*
پ.ن : از نظر وزارت آموزش و پرورش و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گروهی به نام پشت کنکوری یا فارغ التحصیل وجود نداره ، لعنتی ها اینقدر نگید مصوبه باید اجرا بشه ،به جاش بگید چجوری اجرا میشه ، بگید اون سرباز یا فارغ التحصیل بدبخت که سال 1402 کنکور داره تکلیفش چیه ، تکلیف دانش آموزها که مشخص هست ، تکلیف فارغ التحصیل ها رو هم روشن کنید*

----------


## Dean

> بازگشت آموزش و پرورش به ریل خطای پیشین/ مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در مورد کنکور لازم‌الاجراست
> نوری، وزیر آموزش و پرورش:
> 
> ◾️ مصوبه جلسه ۸۴۳ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای تمام دستگاه‌های مرتبط با کنکور فصل الخطاب و لازم الاجراست.
> 
> ◽️ ما در وزارت آموزش و پرورش تلاش خواهیم کرد که نمرات درسی معتبر برای امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم را فراهم کنیم تا مصوبه بتواند عملیاتی شود.
> 
> ◾️ از وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری بویژه سازمان سنجش کشور هم انتظار داریم به طور قوی اجرای مصوبه مذکور را در دستور کار خود قرار دهند.
> 
> ...


میشه لینک خبرو بدی؟ من تسنیم / فارس / مهر /ایسنا و یکی دو جای دیگه رو گشتم همچین خبری به چشم نخورد

----------


## _Hamid_

> میشه لینک خبرو بدی؟ من تسنیم / فارس / مهر /ایسنا و یکی دو جای دیگه رو گشتم همچین خبری به چشم نخورد


لینک خبر
https://snn.ir/fa/news/987459/%D9%85...86%DB%8C%D9%85

----------


## reza

> بازگشت آموزش و پرورش به ریل خطای پیشین/ مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در مورد کنکور لازم‌الاجراست
> نوری، وزیر آموزش و پرورش:
> 
> ◾️ مصوبه جلسه ۸۴۳ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای تمام دستگاه‌های مرتبط با کنکور فصل الخطاب و لازم الاجراست.
> 
> ◽️ ما در وزارت آموزش و پرورش تلاش خواهیم کرد که نمرات درسی معتبر برای امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم را فراهم کنیم تا مصوبه بتواند عملیاتی شود.
> 
> ◾️ از وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری بویژه سازمان سنجش کشور هم انتظار داریم به طور قوی اجرای مصوبه مذکور را در دستور کار خود قرار دهند.
> 
> ...


من فکر میکنم برای اونایی که سوابق امتحان نهایی ندارن ، ( البته تمام افرادی که از خرداد  1384به بعد دیپلم ریاضی یا تجربی یا انسانی گرفتن ، اینا که همه یک سابقه ی امتحان نهایی دارن حالا بعضیا سوم دبیرستان امتحان نهایی دادشتن ابن نظام جدیدیا دوازدهم امتحان نهایی میدن )  صد در صد ترازوشون از خود کنکور گرفته میشه ، یا هم اینا رو مجبورشون میکنن برن امتحان نهایی گروه مورد نظرشون شرکت کنن تا سابقه تحصیلی داشته باشن. ( بماند که یه جایی خوندم کسی که برای مثال رشته ریاضی بوده ، طبق این مصوبه جدید ظالمانشون دیگه نمیزارن بره کنکور غیر ریاضی بده در حالی که تا الان همچین مشکلی نداشتیم ،  حالا صحت و سقمش و نمی دونم )
باید مخالفت ها گسترده تر و علنی تر بشه ، این مصوبه هم پر از ابهامه و هم خیلی ناعادلانه .

----------


## flower444

سلام لطفا این لینک رو امضا بزنید وقت خیلی کمه حمایت کنید برای لغو مصوبه ناعادلانه .https://farsnews.ir/my/c/114291

 مخالفت با حذف دروس عمومی در قالب مصوبه کنکور

----------


## flower444

دوستان اینجا24صفحه از معایب این طرح گفتین ومخالفت کردین پس چرا نمیرین امضا بزنید دراین لینکی که گذاشتم تابررسی بشه،لطفا برید امضاکنید،حمایت کنید،پنج دقیقه هم وقت تونو نمیگیرهhttps://farsnews.ir/my/c/114291

----------


## _Joseph_

> بازگشت آموزش و پرورش به ریل خطای پیشین/ مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در مورد کنکور لازم‌الاجراست
> نوری، وزیر آموزش و پرورش:
> 
> ◾️ مصوبه جلسه ۸۴۳ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای تمام دستگاه‌های مرتبط با کنکور فصل الخطاب و لازم الاجراست.
> 
> ◽️ ما در وزارت آموزش و پرورش تلاش خواهیم کرد که نمرات درسی معتبر برای امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم را فراهم کنیم تا مصوبه بتواند عملیاتی شود.
> 
> ◾️ از وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری بویژه سازمان سنجش کشور هم انتظار داریم به طور قوی اجرای مصوبه مذکور را در دستور کار خود قرار دهند.
> 
> ...


*ببین این مصوبه و تاثیر قطعی معدل به شدت ایرادات آماری و ریاضی داره حتی در ایده آل ترین حالت ممکن هم ایراد داره این مصوبه حتی اون قسمت معتبر بودن سوابق کنکور به مدت دو سال هم ایراد اماری داره چرا؟؟؟
ببین در کنکور و نظام رتبه بندی کنکور معیاری به نام تراز مطرح هستش یعنی شما با درصد {نمره} ترازی کسب میکنید حالا تراز چیست؟؟تراز به معنای ارزش نمره ی شماست در قیاس با نمره دیگران نه خود نمره ای که کسب کرده اید. / ممکنه نمره شما 40{ درصد} باشه در درس ریاضی کنکور 1400 ولی تراز شما بالای 9000 باشه در این درس چرا؟؟؟ چون ارزش نمره شما بالاست چرا بالاست؟؟ چون بقیه ر ی  د ن* :Yahoo (4): *

حالا فرض کنیم کسی معدل 20 باشد در کنکور 1402 { ایده آل ترین حالت ممکن} این فرد تراز معدلش در کنکور فرض کنیم 5000 باشد /
اگر این فرد پشت کنکور بماند برای 1403 و اگر امتحانات 1403 سخت برگزار بشوند و یا دانش اموزان خوب درس نخوانند تراز معدل 20 در امتحانات 1403 بالاتر خواهد رفت و مثلا خواهد شد 7000 در اینجا 20 دیگر ارزش 5000 ندارد بلکه ارزش7000 دارد چرا که امتحانات سخت تر بوده و یا دیگر دانش اموزان عملکرد خوبی نداشته اند و.... 

الان این دو فرد با نمره 20 معدل در کنکور 1403 شرکت خواهند کرد*  :Yahoo (101): *
ولی ارزش معدل20 یکی از دیگری بالاتر است*  :Yahoo (110): *
پس میبینید که حتی تاثیر معدل برای معدل 20 ها هم ضرر دارد 
حالا نکته جالب کجا اتفاق می افتد؟* :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  *
فرض کنید فرد اولی با معدل 20 در سال 1402 تراز معدل 5000 داشته باشد و بماند پشت کنکور برای 1403
و فردی در کنکور 1403 و امتحانات نهایی 1403 معدل 19 کسب کند ولی به خاطر سختی و لول متفاوت امتحانات هر سال و یا خوب خواندن و بد خواندن دانش اموزان تراز معدل 19 این فرد در امتحانات 1403 بشود 5800

نتیجه چیست؟؟؟ در کنکور 1403 فردی که معدلش 19 است تراز بیشتری از فردی که معدلش 20 است دریافت خواهد کرد  خنده دار نیست؟؟

بحث تراز بندی معدل یک شوخی مضحک است چون تراز بندی یعنی ارزش نمره / ارزش نمره یعنی اینکه دیگران در ان درس چه نمره ای دارند و شما چه نمره ای و ارزش نمره شما در مقایسه با دیگران تعیین میشود. اگر دیگران بد و شما خوب باشید تراز بالا و اگر دیگران خوب و شما بد باشید تراز پایین خواهد امد دقیقا مثل کنکور 1400 در درس ریاضی که طرف با درصد 45 تراز بالایی گرفته چرا؟؟؟ چون از دیگران بهتر بوده 

حالا این ایراد اماری را بسط بدهید به اینکه نتیجه کنکور دو سال اعتبار داشته باشد این دیگر فاجعه است فاجعههههههههه* :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (101): *

یعنی کسی که کنکور 98 داده با کسی که کنکور 1400 داده فرصت برابر برای انتخاب رشته داشته باشند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وات د فاج؟؟؟؟
مگر میشود اصلا این دو نفر را در یک کفته ترازو قرار داد؟؟؟ اصلا نمیشود 

در ضمن در رابطه با نظام قدیم ها هم عرض کنم این مصوبه اگر تصویب بشود قطعا برای نظام قدیم ها خیر خواهد داشت چون از قرار معلوم انها 100 درصد کنکور را خواهند داشت و این یعنی برد برد برای نظام قدیم ها و با درصد پایین تر حتی میتواندد از معدل20ها و نظام جدید ها جلو بزنند چون ارزش درصد کنکور بیشتر از امتحان نهایی است و در نتیجه تراز بهتری میدهد

نظر شخصی من : خودتان را درگیر این مصوبه نکنید و همین که مطالب این تاپیک و کانالها شفاف ارائه میشوند همین بس است + حتما لینک بالا رو امضا کنید حتما حتما این کار را بکنید نه به عنوان کنکوری و دانشجو و ...... به عنوان یک ایرانی امضا کنید . / به نظرم این مصوبه اجرایی نمیشه و حتی اصلاح هم نمیشود و قطعا لغو خواهد شد. مگر اینکه دستور خیلی بزرگی پشت پرده این مصوبه باشد*  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## _Hamid_

> *ببین این مصوبه و تاثیر قطعی معدل به شدت ایرادات آماری و ریاضی داره حتی در ایده آل ترین حالت ممکن هم ایراد داره این مصوبه حتی اون قسمت معتبر بودن سوابق کنکور به مدت دو سال هم ایراد اماری داره چرا؟؟؟
> ببین در کنکور و نظام رتبه بندی کنکور معیاری به نام تراز مطرح هستش یعنی شما با درصد {نمره} ترازی کسب میکنید حالا تراز چیست؟؟تراز به معنای ارزش نمره ی شماست در قیاس با نمره دیگران نه خود نمره ای که کسب کرده اید. / ممکنه نمره شما 40{ درصد} باشه در درس ریاضی کنکور 1400 ولی تراز شما بالای 9000 باشه در این درس چرا؟؟؟ چون ارزش نمره شما بالاست چرا بالاست؟؟ چون بقیه ر ی  د ن**
> 
> حالا فرض کنیم کسی معدل 20 باشد در کنکور 1402 { ایده آل ترین حالت ممکن} این فرد تراز معدلش در کنکور فرض کنیم 5000 باشد /
> اگر این فرد پشت کنکور بماند برای 1403 و اگر امتحانات 1403 سخت برگزار بشوند و یا دانش اموزان خوب درس نخوانند تراز معدل 20 در امتحانات 1403 بالاتر خواهد رفت و مثلا خواهد شد 7000 در اینجا 20 دیگر ارزش 5000 ندارد بلکه ارزش7000 دارد چرا که امتحانات سخت تر بوده و یا دیگر دانش اموزان عملکرد خوبی نداشته اند و.... 
> 
> الان این دو فرد با نمره 20 معدل در کنکور 1403 شرکت خواهند کرد* *
> ولی ارزش معدل20 یکی از دیگری بالاتر است* *
> پس میبینید که حتی تاثیر معدل برای معدل 20 ها هم ضرر دارد 
> ...


حرف های شما کاملاً درسته اما اینکه واسه نظام قدیم ها تأثیر معدل صفر باشه رو موافق نیستم ، نظام قدیم ها در کنکور ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ تاثیر معدل ۲۵ درصدی داشتند ، حالا اگه تأثیر معدل نظام جدید ها بشه ۶۰ درصد تاثیر معدل اینها هم میشه ۵۰ درصد ، البته هنوز هیچ چیز مشخص نشده و خود مسئولان هم نمی‌دانند چه کار باید کنند

----------


## _Joseph_

> حرف های شما کاملاً درسته اما اینکه واسه نظام قدیم ها تأثیر معدل صفر باشه رو موافق نیستم ، نظام قدیم ها در کنکور ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ تاثیر معدل ۲۵ درصدی داشتند ، حالا اگه تأثیر معدل نظام جدید ها بشه ۶۰ درصد تاثیر معدل اینها هم میشه ۵۰ درصد ، البته هنوز هیچ چیز مشخص نشده و خود مسئولان هم نمی‌دانند چه کار باید کنند


*اگه تاثر قطعی بشه فقط میتونه برای نظام جدید و دیپلمه هایی که دیپلم نظام جدید دارند اعمال بشه / 
اصلا خیلی از دیپلمه های نظام قدیم سوابق تحصیلی ندارند.
اگر بخواهند برای نظام قدیم ها اعمال قطعی 60 درصدی داشته باشند باید نظام قدیم ها دیپلم جدید بگیرند 
اصلا مفاد درسی نظام قدیم در امتحان نهایی با مفاد درسی امتحان نظام جدید فرق میکرد 
اعمال نمیشود 
**اکثر نظام قدیم ها هم در رشته تجربی شرکت میکنند و یا تغیی رشته ای هستند و سوابق ندارند 
**و باز هم میگم این طرح اجرایی نمیشه و لغو میشه نگران نباشید*

----------


## ARONDEMO

> *ببین این مصوبه و تاثیر قطعی معدل به شدت ایرادات آماری و ریاضی داره حتی در ایده آل ترین حالت ممکن هم ایراد داره این مصوبه حتی اون قسمت معتبر بودن سوابق کنکور به مدت دو سال هم ایراد اماری داره چرا؟؟؟
> ببین در کنکور و نظام رتبه بندی کنکور معیاری به نام تراز مطرح هستش یعنی شما با درصد {نمره} ترازی کسب میکنید حالا تراز چیست؟؟تراز به معنای ارزش نمره ی شماست در قیاس با نمره دیگران نه خود نمره ای که کسب کرده اید. / ممکنه نمره شما 40{ درصد} باشه در درس ریاضی کنکور 1400 ولی تراز شما بالای 9000 باشه در این درس چرا؟؟؟ چون ارزش نمره شما بالاست چرا بالاست؟؟ چون بقیه ر ی  د ن**
> 
> حالا فرض کنیم کسی معدل 20 باشد در کنکور 1402 { ایده آل ترین حالت ممکن} این فرد تراز معدلش در کنکور فرض کنیم 5000 باشد /
> اگر این فرد پشت کنکور بماند برای 1403 و اگر امتحانات 1403 سخت برگزار بشوند و یا دانش اموزان خوب درس نخوانند تراز معدل 20 در امتحانات 1403 بالاتر خواهد رفت و مثلا خواهد شد 7000 در اینجا 20 دیگر ارزش 5000 ندارد بلکه ارزش7000 دارد چرا که امتحانات سخت تر بوده و یا دیگر دانش اموزان عملکرد خوبی نداشته اند و.... 
> 
> الان این دو فرد با نمره 20 معدل در کنکور 1403 شرکت خواهند کرد* *
> ولی ارزش معدل20 یکی از دیگری بالاتر است* *
> پس میبینید که حتی تاثیر معدل برای معدل 20 ها هم ضرر دارد 
> ...


دقیقا..... با این وضعیت و شناختی که از مسئولین شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی دارم ممکنه اگر اجراییم کنند ممکنه از همه هر سال امتحان نهایی بگیرن و این یعنی جهان سومی!!!!چون واقعیت واسه یک میلیون داوطلب با سال های مختلف فارغ التحصیلی بیان همترازی کنند که عجیب میشه واقعا و یعنی نظام آموزشی افتضاح ترین میشه://

----------


## _Joseph_

> دقیقا..... با این وضعیت و شناختی که از مسئولین شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی دارم ممکنه اگر اجراییم کنند ممکنه از همه هر سال امتحان نهایی بگیرن و این یعنی جهان سومی!!!!چون واقعیت واسه یک میلیون داوطلب با سال های مختلف فارغ التحصیلی بیان همترازی کنند که عجیب میشه واقعا و یعنی نظام آموزشی افتضاح ترین میشه://


*این شدنی نیست ه از نظر زیرساختهاش و چه از نظر قوانین کشوری و بین المللی / نمره دیپلم یکبار برای یک مقطع صادر میشود /
حتی ترمیم معدلی که شما میکنید صرفا برای رفتن به دانشگاه های ایران اعتبار دارد { بگذریم که حتی برای انهم اعتبار ندارد و طبق گفته سازمان سنجش هیچ ترمیم معدلی مد نظر این سازمان قرار نگرفته و نمره کنکور ملاک بوده } 
شما اگر بخواهید دیپلم نمره بالاتری کسب کنید باید دیپلم رشته دیگری را امتحان داده و دیپلم ان رشته را با منره بالاتر بگیرید .

چیزی به عنوان دیپلم مجدد همان رشته تحصیلی نداریم 

من مظمئنم کسانیکه این مصوبه را تصویب کرده اند به قوانین موجود اشرافیت کامل نداشتند. و این مصوبه تا کنکور 1402 پخته تر خواهد شد قطعا 

به نظر من 
بندهای معدل و دوبار در سال و حد نصاب معدل دانشگا ها / تاثیر قطعی و ...... از این مصوبه حذف میشوند 
و به جایش 
کنکور دو مرحله ای میشود دقیقا مثل سالهای دهه 70 شمسی 
یعنی کنکور عمومی که برگزار شد بین عمومی و اختصاصی یک فرصت تنفس مثلا 1 ساعته داده میشه و بعدش اختصاصی ها شروع میشوند 
و یا 
عمومی در یکروز برگزار میشه و اختصاصیها در روزی دیگر 

زیاد تغییر انچنان بزرگی رو در پیش نداریم چون هیچ دستگاهی زیر ساختهای تغییرات اینچنینی را ندارد 

به جایش تمرکز بگذارید بر روی درس

البته حذف عمومی ها همچنان محتمل است و شاید عمومیها تشریحی برگزار بشود و با تاثیر قطعی و کنکوردروس تخصصی تستی برگزار شود /

*

----------


## MrSaber

> *این شدنی نیست ه از نظر زیرساختهاش و چه از نظر قوانین کشوری و بین المللی / نمره دیپلم یکبار برای یک مقطع صادر میشود /
> حتی ترمیم معدلی که شما میکنید صرفا برای رفتن به دانشگاه های ایران اعتبار دارد { بگذریم که حتی برای انهم اعتبار ندارد و طبق گفته سازمان سنجش هیچ ترمیم معدلی مد نظر این سازمان قرار نگرفته و نمره کنکور ملاک بوده } 
> شما اگر بخواهید دیپلم نمره بالاتری کسب کنید باید دیپلم رشته دیگری را امتحان داده و دیپلم ان رشته را با منره بالاتر بگیرید .
> 
> چیزی به عنوان دیپلم مجدد همان رشته تحصیلی نداریم 
> 
> من مظمئنم کسانیکه این مصوبه را تصویب کرده اند به قوانین موجود اشرافیت کامل نداشتند. و این مصوبه تا کنکور 1402 پخته تر خواهد شد قطعا 
> 
> به نظر من 
> ...


حذف دروس عمومی به تنهایی خودش فاجعه بزرگتری رو به دنبال خواهد داشت...

----------


## _Joseph_

> حذف دروس عمومی به تنهایی خودش فاجعه بزرگتری رو به دنبال خواهد داشت...


*بله حذف دروس عمومی هم فاجعه افرین است ولی محتمل/ چون واقعا تستی شدن دروس عمومی یکم نا متعارف است و شاید دروس عمومی را بخواهند تشریحی امتحان بگیرند که البته باز هم برای کنکور 1402 زیر ساخت هایش اماده نیست 

این مصوبه لغو میشود مطمئنم / خود شورای عالی انقلب فرهنگی هم از مواضعش کوتاه امده است / همه کجالس هم از کمسیون اموزش گرفته تا اموزش و پرورش و وزارت علوم و ..... با این مصوبه بهت زده شده اند و اجرایی شدنش را غیر ممکن میدانند .

زیاد نگران نباشید و درستان را بخوانید*

----------


## farzaddd

اینجا ایران است،تا مافیای بزرگ جناب دکتر س ب ط ی هست غصه نخورید،برای کنکور ایشون تصمیم میگیرند،لغو میشه

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> چه جالب درباره نکویی و کلاسینو نوشتیم پست حذف شد درباره سبطی نوشتن حذف نشد قضاوت با شما*


دلیلش که کاملا مشخصه
دو تبلیغ در بالای سایت و یک تبلیغ در پایین سایت از این موسسه هست ، حتماً شاگرد های این به اصطلاح اساتید هم از این مصوبه خوشحال و راضی هستند.
در این شرایط این حجم از حمله به سبطی منطقی نیست ، حداقل نسبت به مشاورین کلاسینو دیدگاه بهتری داره.

----------


## ARONDEMO

> *
> چه جالب درباره نکویی و کلاسینو نوشتیم پست حذف شد درباره سبطی نوشتن حذف نشد قضاوت با شما*


چون سبطی رو س ب ط ی نوشته و تشخیصش خیلی سخته حذف نشده :Yahoo (23): ...ولی خدایی الان در این شرایط بیایم گاجی که یک هفته بعد ابلاغ مصوبه میکرو نهایی رو وارد بازار کرده و مشاورای کلاسینو که هنوز جزئیاتی از طرح مصوبه اعلام نشده و معلوم نشده هنوز چیزی، اومدن برنامه ریزی میکنن واسه این طرح و کره گیری میکنن رو بزرگترین مافیا ندونیم ،یعنی مسیرو خیلی اشتب میریم...

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینجا ایران است،تا مافیای بزرگ جناب دکتر س ب ط ی هست غصه نخورید،برای کنکور ایشون تصمیم میگیرند،لغو میشه


*سبطی با اینکه نفوذ زیادی داره در موسسات و حتی دستگاه های اجرایی و سیاسی به دلیل اینکه دبیر دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت هستش و همچنین خواهز زاده احمد توکلی رئیس دیده بان  ولی ادم بی منطقی نیست به هیچ وجه*

----------


## farzaddd

> *سبطی با اینکه نفوذ زیادی داره در موسسات و حتی دستگاه های اجرایی و سیاسی به دلیل اینکه دبیر دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت هستش و همچنین خواهز زاده احمد توکلی رئیس دیده بان  ولی ادم بی منطقی نیست به هیچ وجه*


تناقض قشنگیه،موسسات و دیده بان

----------


## Amir_H80

> تناقض قشنگیه،موسسات و دیده بان



*اجرا شدن مصوبه بیشتر به جای این که به ضرر سبطی باشه ، به ضرر کنکوری هاست . حالا ما بیایم ذوق کنیم سبطی و اساتید عمومی بیکار میشن ، از اون طرف هم باید بیشتر ناراحت باشیم که با امتحانات نهایی سخت در دروس عمومی و تاثیر 60 درصدی معدل مواجه هستیم
اگر دانش آموز هستید خودخواه نباشید ، اجرا شدن مصوبه هیچ نفع و ضرری واسه شما نداره (البته واسه دانش آموزها هم حتی ضررهایی داره اما نه اندازه پشت کنکوری ها) اما در عوض پشت کنکوریها رو تحت فشار قرار میده و واسه اون ها نه تنها نفعی نداره بلکه ضربه های بزرگی بهشون میزنه طوری که باید قید کنکور رو بزنند البته بعید هم نیست که شما و یک عده از دانش آموزان از اینکه پشت کنکوریها تحت فشار هستند خوشحال باشید چون به خیال خودتون کارتون راحت تر میشه
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *اجرا شدن مصوبه بیشتر به جای این که به ضرر سبطی باشه ، به ضرر کنکوری هاست . حالا ما بیایم ذوق کنیم سبطی و اساتید عمومی بیکار میشن ، از اون طرف هم باید بیشتر ناراحت باشیم که با امتحانات نهایی سخت در دروس عمومی و تاثیر 60 درصدی معدل مواجه هستیم
> اگر دانش آموز هستید خودخواه نباشید ، اجرا شدن مصوبه هیچ نفع و ضرری واسه شما نداره (البته واسه دانش آموزها هم حتی ضررهای داره اما نه اندازه پشت کنکوری ها) اما در عوض پشت کنکوریها رو تحت فشار قرار میده و واسه اون ها نه تنها نفعی نداره بلکه ضربه های بزرگی بهشون میزنه طوری که باید قید کنکور رو بزنند البته بعید هم نیست که شما و یک عده از دانش آموزان از اینکه پشت کنکوریها تحت فشار هستند خوشحال باشید چون به خیال خودتون کارتون راحت تر میشه
> *


*
اصلا این شکلی نیست این مصوبه به دانش آموزا بیشتر از پشت کنکوریها ضربه میزنه 
دانش امو باید تمرکزش هم روی تشریحی نهایی باشه هم کنکور تخصصی
الان اینطوری هستش که دانش اموز از تابستون و یا در طول دوزادهم تستی کار میکنه و به مدرسه زیاد بهایی نمیده ولی با اجرایی این مصوبه از طرف مدرسه فشار زیادی به دانش آموز میاد و دانش آموز هم باید تستی سه سال تخصصی و هم باید تشریحی دوزادهم کار کنه
مشاور ها هم بعید نیست برای تشریحی و تستی جدا برنامه بدن و یه بازار جدید هم برای اونا به وجود بیادش
باز حالا پشت کنکور وقت زیاد داره میشینه با حوصله کار میکنه ولی دانش اموز به معنای واقعی کلمه له میشه 
اکثر اینایی که الان موافق این مصوبه هستند و یازدهمی هستند هنوز استرس کنکور و فشار و مزاحمت مدرسه و رو اعصاب بودنش  در سال کنکر رو درک نکرده اند و فکر میکنند گل و بلبله مثل یازدهم بیان سال دوازدهم میفهمن تازه چه بلایی براشون نازل شده*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
موافق یا مخالف بودن من و شما در سایت و انجمن کنکور هیچ دردی رو دوا نمیکنه ،از جهتی به دلیل کرونا اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه تجمع صورت بگیره
بهترین کار و بهترین گزینه این هست که با مشاورات سطح بالا و نمایندگان مجلس شهرتون صحبت کنید تا از طریق اونها این مصوبه کنسل بشه ...
حذف دروس عمومی به نفع دانش آموزان نیست ، قبولی کنکور رو بالا نمیبره  و فقط رقابت کنکور رو انتقال میده به رقابت امتحان نهایی ، الان باید بری توی گاج دنبال کتاب تست عربی کنکور بگردی ، ولی از 1403 باید بری توی گاج دنبال میکروطبقه بندی امتحان نهایی عربی بگردی  :Yahoo (4): 
حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور به مفهوم افزایش ظرفیت دانشگاه ها نیست و گرفتن نمره 20 توسط شخصی که در یک شهر کوچک با یک معلم درب و داغون عربی و ادبیات و دینی و انگلیسی رو یاد گرفته خیلی سخت تراز شخصی هست که در مرکز همون استانی که اون شخص زندگی میکنه با حتی در یک مدرسه عادی با یک معلم خوب آموزش دیده ! 
البته که هیچوقت برای سنجش عدالت و ضربه خوردن داشن آموزان ضعیف مهم نبوده
اما در کل ، وقت خودتون رو اینجا هدر ندید ، نهایت کسی که صداتون رو اینجا بشنوه آراز هست (ادمین)  :Yahoo (4): 
از طریق نمایندگان مجلس ، دوستان رده بالا ، ارسال نامه های کتبی به دیوان عدالت اداری و امثالهم اقدام کنید

----------


## ARONDEMO

> *
> اصلا این شکلی نیست این مصوبه به دانش آموزا بیشتر از پشت کنکوریها ضربه میزنه 
> دانش امو باید تمرکزش هم روی تشریحی نهایی باشه هم کنکور تخصصی
> الان اینطوری هستش که دانش اموز از تابستون و یا در طول دوزادهم تستی کار میکنه و به مدرسه زیاد بهایی نمیده ولی با اجرایی این مصوبه از طرف مدرسه فشار زیادی به دانش آموز میاد و دانش آموز هم باید تستی سه سال تخصصی و هم باید تشریحی دوزادهم کار کنه
> مشاور ها هم بعید نیست برای تشریحی و تستی جدا برنامه بدن و یه بازار جدید هم برای اونا به وجود بیادش
> باز حالا پشت کنکور وقت زیاد داره میشینه با حوصله کار میکنه ولی دانش اموز به معنای واقعی کلمه له میشه 
> اکثر اینایی که الان موافق این مصوبه هستند و یازدهمی هستند هنوز استرس کنکور و فشار و مزاحمت مدرسه و رو اعصاب بودنش  در سال کنکر رو درک نکرده اند و فکر میکنند گل و بلبله مثل یازدهم بیان سال دوازدهم میفهمن تازه چه بلایی براشون نازل شده*


دقیقا....دانش آموز باید تو سال کنکورش تا خرداد ماه منتظر امتحانات نهاییش باشه تا موعدش برسه و بره شرکت کنه اونم تو 10 الی 12 امتحان بعد اون بره کنکور شرکت کنه و واقعا بقول شما به معنای واقعی کلمه له میشه اولا استرس اینکه خدایا 20 میگیرم یانه؟؟ یا خدا چند میگیرم یعنی؟؟ تا شب کنکورش همراهش خواهد بود و لطمه ی فراوانی بهش میزنه و ممکنه تحت تاثیر این ، کنکورشم خراب کنه...ولی فارغ التحصیل بقول شما خیالش خیلی راحت تره ...گیرم واسه ما فارغ التحصیل ها هم ترمیم معدل بزارن (البته الان هست برای نظام جدید ها)ولی مسلما یه چاره ای خواهند داشت وگرنه غیر این باشه اصلا نقض حقوق بشره!!!حالا حرفم کجاس،اینجاس که فارغ التحصیل با خیال راحت میتونه تیر سال کنکورش شروع کنه،دی ماه بره ترمیم معدلشو بکنه و تیر سال بعد کنکورشو بده از دی تا تیر سال بعد 6 ماه وقت داره فوقش اینه دیگه.... ولی دانش آموز چقدر وقت داره از موعد امتحانات نهایی تا اولین کنکورش؟؟1 ماه!!  این مصوبه از لحاظ ریاضی خیلی ایراد داره و اصلا مکانسیمش واقعا قابلیت اجرایی نداره با این مصوبه پشت کنکوریها بیشتر و بیشتر خواهند شد...و بله دانش اموز بیشتر صدمه خواهد دید و اینکه این دو سال اعتبار داشتن نتایجم خیلی خیلی سمه://اگر کسی سال اول 2000 بیاره و نمراتشم به پزشکی و ...آزاد و پردیس شهرای دور بخوره،با خودش نمیتونه بگه خب دمم گرم من که 2000 اوردم دوسالم اعتبار داره نتیجم،بشینم دوباره بخونم تا تهران بیارم اگه هم نشد با 2000 ام میرم پزشکی همین شهرای دور چیزی از دست ندادم که؟؟!!! :Yahoo (77): بیاین دست در دست هم دهیم با این مصوبه کسانی که ضرر خواهند کرد کنکوریها خواهند بود.... امثال سبطی، کلاسینو و گاج و ...راهشو بلدن هیچوقت سود اینا با این مصوبه کم نخواهد شد مسئولین شورا جار جار اعلام کرده اند که با موسسات کنکوری جلساتی برگزار کرده ایم!!!چرا باید این اتفاق بیفته وقتی یکی ازاهداف شورا کوتاه کردن دست این افراد از کنکوره!؟چرا از داوطلبان تا حالا به صورت عمومی و فراگیر نظرسنجی نشده که باید چیکار کرد؟؟اصلا صدای ما رو میشنون؟؟همه میدونن امتحانات نهایی چه تقلب هایی میشه اموزش و پروش اصلا قبول نداره حرف این همه ادمو!!!طبق آمار سنجش سال 99 بیش از 80 درصد مخالف تاثیر قطعی معدلند ولی...

----------


## _Joseph_

> دقیقا....دانش آموز باید تو سال کنکورش تا خرداد ماه منتظر امتحانات نهاییش باشه تا موعدش برسه و بره شرکت کنه اونم تو 10 الی 12 امتحان بعد اون بره کنکور شرکت کنه و واقعا بقول شما به معنای واقعی کلمه له میشه اولا استرس اینکه خدایا 20 میگیرم یانه؟؟ یا خدا چند میگیرم یعنی؟؟ تا شب کنکورش همراهش خواهد بود و لطمه ی فراوانی بهش میزنه و ممکنه تحت تاثیر این ، کنکورشم خراب کنه...ولی فارغ التحصیل بقول شما خیالش خیلی راحت تره ...گیرم واسه ما فارغ التحصیل ها هم ترمیم معدل بزارن (البته الان هست برای نظام جدید ها)ولی مسلما یه چاره ای خواهند داشت وگرنه غیر این باشه اصلا نقض حقوق بشره!!!حالا حرفم کجاس،اینجاس که فارغ التحصیل با خیال راحت میتونه تیر سال کنکورش شروع کنه،دی ماه بره ترمیم معدلشو بکنه و تیر سال بعد کنکورشو بده از دی تا تیر سال بعد 6 ماه وقت داره فوقش اینه دیگه.... ولی دانش آموز چقدر وقت داره از موعد امتحانات نهایی تا اولین کنکورش؟؟1 ماه!!  این مصوبه از لحاظ ریاضی خیلی ایراد داره و اصلا مکانسیمش واقعا قابلیت اجرایی نداره با این مصوبه پشت کنکوریها بیشتر و بیشتر خواهند شد...و بله دانش اموز بیشتر صدمه خواهد دید و اینکه این دو سال اعتبار داشتن نتایجم خیلی خیلی سمه://اگر کسی سال اول 2000 بیاره و نمراتشم به پزشکی و ...آزاد و پردیس شهرای دور بخوره،با خودش نمیتونه بگه خب دمم گرم من که 2000 اوردم دوسالم اعتبار داره نتیجم،بشینم دوباره بخونم تا تهران بیارم اگه هم نشد با 2000 ام میرم پزشکی همین شهرای دور چیزی از دست ندادم که؟؟!!!بیاین دست در دست هم دهیم با این مصوبه کسانی که ضرر خواهند کرد کنکوریها خواهند بود.... امثال سبطی، کلاسینو و گاج و ...راهشو بلدن هیچوقت سود اینا با این مصوبه کم نخواهد شد مسئولین شورا جار جار اعلام کرده اند که با موسسات کنکوری جلساتی برگزار کرده ایم!!!چرا باید این اتفاق بیفته وقتی یکی ازاهداف شورا کوتاه کردن دست این افراد از کنکوره!؟چرا از داوطلبان تا حالا به صورت عمومی و فراگیر نظرسنجی نشده که باید چیکار کرد؟؟اصلا صدای ما رو میشنون؟؟همه میدونن امتحانات نهایی چه تقلب هایی میشه اموزش و پروش اصلا قبول نداره حرف این همه ادمو!!!طبق آمار سنجش سال 99 بیش از 80 درصد مخالف تاثیر قطعی معدلند ولی...


*بله کاملا درسته و یه چیز دیگر هم اینکه فارغ التحصیل سه بار فرصت جبران معدل را دارد با این مصوبه ولی دانش اموز اصلا فرصتی ندارد /
دانش اموز دوازدهم در خرداد ماه امنحان نهایی شرکت میکند و اگر معدلش خراب بشود دیگر فرصت جبران نخواهد داشت و بخواهد ترمیم کند باید شهریور ماه ترمیم معدل کند که تا آنموقع نتایج انتخاب رشته هم امده است 
ولی فارغ التحصیل هم شهریور و هم دی ماه و هم خرداد را برای شرکت در ترمیم معدل داراست*

----------


## mohammad1397

نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس گفت: در مورد رفع ابهامات مطرح شده در مورد کنکور ۱۴۰۰ و کنکور سال‌های گذشته از رئیس سازمان سنجش سؤال شد که با تأکید کمیسیون و پذیرش رئیس سازمان سنجش، آزمون برگزار شده در آذرماه امسال از کسانی که هم اکنون‌ دانشجو هستند، فاقد اعتبار است و عملاً آزمون مجددی برگزار نخواهد شد.

... پ ن : از اول هم مشخص بود این متقلبا با هوچی گری و مظلوم نمایی از تقلب قسر درمیرن حالا یه عده ساده فکر میکنن تو کنکور سنجش هر تقلبی شناسایی میکنه اینا اگه فکر بچه های مردم بودن بجای این مصوبه های مسخره اول امنیت کنکور تامین میکردن دوم سهمیه ها برمیداشتن یه عده هم که فقط ماله کشی برای سنجش میکنن  و هر تقلبی انکار میکنن درصورتیکه با هندزفری نامرئی تقلب های زیادی صورت گرفت

----------


## mojtabamessi

باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان: طبق اعلام مسئولان عالی رتبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی قرار است کنکور از سال‌های آینده با تغییر و تحولات اساسی همراه شود، مانند سهم ۶۰ درصدی سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان و برگزاری دوبار کنکور در سال. کنکور سراسری، مختص دروس تخصصی است و دروس عمومی به بخش سوابق تحصیلی منتقل می‌شود.

نتایج آزمونی که دانش‌آموزان در آن شرکت می‌کنند تا دو سال اعتبار خواهد داشت و دانشگاه‌های کشور می‌توانند حد نصابی برای معدل بگذارند و بر اساس آن مشخص کنند که تا چه معدلی را پذیرش می‌کنند.

منصور کبگانیان، قائم مقام ستاد راهبردی نقشه جامع علمی کشور گفت: دو مرحله‌ای شدن کنکور از سال ۱۴۰۲ به صورت قطعی اجرایی خواهد شد و این مصوبه لازم الاجراست؛ بنابراین شورای سنجش و پذیرش موظف است که با بررسی‌های این طرح نواقص را به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اعلام کند تا در این زمینه مشکلات حل شود.

افرادی که مدرک دیپلم خود را قبل از سال ۸۴ و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی را قبل از سال ۹۱ گرفته باشند، معدل در کنکور آن‌ها بی تاثیر خواهد بود. همچنین معدل برای داوطلبانی هم که در رشته‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای و کار و دانش تحصیل کرده باشند، تاثیری ندارد اما در صورت تمایل به اعمال سوابق تحصیلی می‌توانند در امتحانات نهایی گروه‌های آموزشی مورد نظر شرکت کنند.

تاثیر مثبت یا تاثیر قطعی در کنکور سراسری از ابهامات دیگر داوطلبان کنکوری است و در صورتی که سوابق تحصیلی فرد باعث افزایش نمره کل در هر زیر گروه و ارتقای وضعیت داوطلب شود تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی اعمال می‌شود.

در سال ۹۴ طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل به تصویب رسید که به صورت مثبت و منفی لحاظ می‌شد و بستگی به میزان معدل دانش آموز دارد، اما از سال ۹۵ تاثیر منفی معدل به لحاظ کلی لغو شده است و تنها تاثیر مثبت آن اعمال می‌شود.

در مصوبه دو مرحله‌ای شدن کنکور، سهم ارزیابی سازمان سنجش یا کنکور ۴۰ درصد و تاثیر معدل در پذیرش داوطلب ۶۰ درصد خواهد بود. داوطلبان ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی که مدرک دیپلم خود را از سال ۸۴ به بعد گرفته اند و یک یا چند درس خود را به صورت نهایی گذرانده‌اند، میزان تاثیر معدل این داوطلبان در پذیرش دانشگاه به میزان حداکثر ۲۵ درصد سوابق تحصیلی بوده و به صورت مثبت در نمره کل آن‌ها لحاظ می‌شود.

دانش آموزان رشته‌های ریاضی، انسانی، تجربی و معارف اسلامی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی خود را از سال ۱۳۹۰ به بعد دریافت کرده اند در صورتی که چند دروس پیش دانشگاهی را به صورت نهایی گذرانده باشند، معدل آن‌ها ۵ درصد در کنکور اعمال خواهد شد.

تاثیر ۲۵ درصدی معدل هم شامل داوطلبانی می‌شود که مدرک دیپلم خود را در رشته‌های ریاضی، انسانی، تجربی و معارف از سال ۸۴ تا ۹۷ کسب کرده اند.

اگر دانش آموزی یک یا چند درس خود را در مقطع دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی به صورت نهایی گذرانده باشد، معدل در کنکور برای اول تاثیر ۳۰ درصدی خواهد داشت.

همچنین دانش آموزان نظام جدید که مدرک دیپلم خود را از رشته‌های ریاضی، انسانی، تجربی و معارف اسلامی اخذ کرده اند و امتحانات پایه دوازدهم آن‌ها به صورت نهایی یا کشوری بوده باشد، سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی برای آن‌ها به میزان ۳۰ درصد بر نمره کل نهایی تاثیر گذار خواهد بود.

سوابق تحصیلی یا معدل، بخشی از نمره نهایی داوطلبان است که در کنکور هر ساله لحاظ می‌شود و با تاکید وزارت آموزش و پرورش برای حذف تدریجی کنکور به صورت مستقیم در آزمون متقاضیان سراسری موثر است.

----------


## mojtabamessi

> باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان: طبق اعلام مسئولان عالی رتبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی قرار است کنکور از سال‌های آینده با تغییر و تحولات اساسی همراه شود، مانند سهم ۶۰ درصدی سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان و برگزاری دوبار کنکور در سال. کنکور سراسری، مختص دروس تخصصی است و دروس عمومی به بخش سوابق تحصیلی منتقل می‌شود.
> 
> نتایج آزمونی که دانش‌آموزان در آن شرکت می‌کنند تا دو سال اعتبار خواهد داشت و دانشگاه‌های کشور می‌توانند حد نصابی برای معدل بگذارند و بر اساس آن مشخص کنند که تا چه معدلی را پذیرش می‌کنند.
> 
> منصور کبگانیان، قائم مقام ستاد راهبردی نقشه جامع علمی کشور گفت: دو مرحله‌ای شدن کنکور از سال ۱۴۰۲ به صورت قطعی اجرایی خواهد شد و این مصوبه لازم الاجراست؛ بنابراین شورای سنجش و پذیرش موظف است که با بررسی‌های این طرح نواقص را به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اعلام کند تا در این زمینه مشکلات حل شود.
> 
> افرادی که مدرک دیپلم خود را قبل از سال ۸۴ و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی را قبل از سال ۹۱ گرفته باشند، معدل در کنکور آن‌ها بی تاثیر خواهد بود. همچنین معدل برای داوطلبانی هم که در رشته‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای و کار و دانش تحصیل کرده باشند، تاثیری ندارد اما در صورت تمایل به اعمال سوابق تحصیلی می‌توانند در امتحانات نهایی گروه‌های آموزشی مورد نظر شرکت کنند.
> 
> تاثیر مثبت یا تاثیر قطعی در کنکور سراسری از ابهامات دیگر داوطلبان کنکوری است و در صورتی که سوابق تحصیلی فرد باعث افزایش نمره کل در هر زیر گروه و ارتقای وضعیت داوطلب شود تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی اعمال می‌شود.
> ...


این یعنی چی؟ کسایی ک نظام قدیم بودن معدل تاثیرش مثبته؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان: طبق اعلام مسئولان عالی رتبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی قرار است کنکور از سال‌های آینده با تغییر و تحولات اساسی همراه شود، مانند سهم ۶۰ درصدی سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان و برگزاری دوبار کنکور در سال. کنکور سراسری، مختص دروس تخصصی است و دروس عمومی به بخش سوابق تحصیلی منتقل می‌شود.
> 
> نتایج آزمونی که دانش‌آموزان در آن شرکت می‌کنند تا دو سال اعتبار خواهد داشت و دانشگاه‌های کشور می‌توانند حد نصابی برای معدل بگذارند و بر اساس آن مشخص کنند که تا چه معدلی را پذیرش می‌کنند.
> 
> منصور کبگانیان، قائم مقام ستاد راهبردی نقشه جامع علمی کشور گفت: دو مرحله‌ای شدن کنکور از سال ۱۴۰۲ به صورت قطعی اجرایی خواهد شد و این مصوبه لازم الاجراست؛ بنابراین شورای سنجش و پذیرش موظف است که با بررسی‌های این طرح نواقص را به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اعلام کند تا در این زمینه مشکلات حل شود.
> 
> افرادی که مدرک دیپلم خود را قبل از سال ۸۴ و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی را قبل از سال ۹۱ گرفته باشند، معدل در کنکور آن‌ها بی تاثیر خواهد بود. همچنین معدل برای داوطلبانی هم که در رشته‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای و کار و دانش تحصیل کرده باشند، تاثیری ندارد اما در صورت تمایل به اعمال سوابق تحصیلی می‌توانند در امتحانات نهایی گروه‌های آموزشی مورد نظر شرکت کنند.
> 
> تاثیر مثبت یا تاثیر قطعی در کنکور سراسری از ابهامات دیگر داوطلبان کنکوری است و در صورتی که سوابق تحصیلی فرد باعث افزایش نمره کل در هر زیر گروه و ارتقای وضعیت داوطلب شود تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی اعمال می‌شود.
> ...


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
*هزار تا تاثیر قطعی و مثبت و درصدهای رنگا رنگ و ............... خخخخخ 


اینور که من فهمیدم فقط دانش اموزان تاثیر 60 درصد قطعی رو دارند و بقیه مثبت میشه / اگر هم پشت کنککوری باشید باز هم مثبت اعمال میشه 
با این حال دانش اموزان بروند و خاک عظیمی  بر سرشان کنند و هم دروس تخصصی و هم دروس عمومی را مطالعه کنند . فارغ التحصیلان هم فقط دروس تخصصی رو مطالعه کنند و به معدل هم توجهی نکنند چون برایشان مثبت اعمال میشود
یازدهمی ها بد بخت میشن با این طرح
فکر میکنم میخوان همه رو پشت کنکوری کنند*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amf1384

> باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان: طبق اعلام مسئولان عالی رتبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی قرار است کنکور از سال‌های آینده با تغییر و تحولات اساسی همراه شود، مانند سهم ۶۰ درصدی سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان و برگزاری دوبار کنکور در سال. کنکور سراسری، مختص دروس تخصصی است و دروس عمومی به بخش سوابق تحصیلی منتقل می‌شود.
> 
> نتایج آزمونی که دانش‌آموزان در آن شرکت می‌کنند تا دو سال اعتبار خواهد داشت و دانشگاه‌های کشور می‌توانند حد نصابی برای معدل بگذارند و بر اساس آن مشخص کنند که تا چه معدلی را پذیرش می‌کنند.
> 
> منصور کبگانیان، قائم مقام ستاد راهبردی نقشه جامع علمی کشور گفت: دو مرحله‌ای شدن کنکور از سال ۱۴۰۲ به صورت قطعی اجرایی خواهد شد و این مصوبه لازم الاجراست؛ بنابراین شورای سنجش و پذیرش موظف است که با بررسی‌های این طرح نواقص را به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اعلام کند تا در این زمینه مشکلات حل شود.
> 
> افرادی که مدرک دیپلم خود را قبل از سال ۸۴ و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی را قبل از سال ۹۱ گرفته باشند، معدل در کنکور آن‌ها بی تاثیر خواهد بود. همچنین معدل برای داوطلبانی هم که در رشته‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای و کار و دانش تحصیل کرده باشند، تاثیری ندارد اما در صورت تمایل به اعمال سوابق تحصیلی می‌توانند در امتحانات نهایی گروه‌های آموزشی مورد نظر شرکت کنند.
> 
> تاثیر مثبت یا تاثیر قطعی در کنکور سراسری از ابهامات دیگر داوطلبان کنکوری است و در صورتی که سوابق تحصیلی فرد باعث افزایش نمره کل در هر زیر گروه و ارتقای وضعیت داوطلب شود تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی اعمال می‌شود.
> ...


چقدر پیچیده شد  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## _Joseph_

> چقدر پیچیده شد


*دقیقا 

گفتم که این طرح رو نمیتونن برای پشت کنکوریها اجرایی کنن و همینطور هم شد و برای پشت کنکوریها تاثیر مثبت اعمال میشه 
رسما دانش آموزان رو له میکنند با این طرح*

----------


## _Joseph_

> این یعنی چی؟ کسایی ک نظام قدیم بودن معدل تاثیرش مثبته؟


*بله تاثیر مثبت هستش برای پشت کنکوریها و نظام قدیمیها البته دادن امتحان نهایی اختیاری هم اری که برات 60 درصد قطعی اعمال بشود یا نه و میتونی اگه بخوای بری امتحان نهایی بدی
ولی دانش اموزا باید هم امتحان نهایی بدن هم کنکور 
فارغ التحصیل فقط کنکور انهم دروس تخصصی*

----------


## Shpilman

> *دقیقا 
> 
> گفتم که این طرح رو نمیتونن برای پشت کنکوریها اجرایی کنن و همینطور هم شد و برای پشت کنکوریها تاثیر مثبت اعمال میشه 
> رسما دانش آموزان رو له میکنند با این طرح*


*ی چیزی ببینید معدل دانشگاهها ک برای ورود میزارن چی اگه طرف کنکور خیلی خوب آورده باشه ولی معدل پایین باشه دانشگاه اجازه ورود میده یا نه میگه معدلت با قوانین دانشگاه پایین و نمی نونید ورود پیدا کنید !!!
ب نظرت مشکل ساز نمیشه معدل پایین؟؟*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *ی چیزی ببینید معدل دانشگاهها ک برای ورود میزارن چی اگه طرف کنکور خیلی خوب آورده باشه ولی معدل پایین باشه دانشگاه اجازه ورود میده یا نه میگه معدلت با قوانین دانشگاه پایین و نمی نونید ورود پیدا کنید !!!
> ب نظرت مشکل ساز نمیشه معدل پایین؟؟*


*اولا دانشگاه ها معدل فضایی تعیین نمیکنند 
دوما اون حد نصاب معدل به احتمال زیاد برای دانش اموزان نظام جدید اعمال میشه چون خیلی داوطلبان نظام قدیم اصلا سوابق تحصیلی ندارند. به نرم من معدل برای دانش آموزان در نظر گرفته میشه نه فارغ التحصیلان
سوما اگر هم اعمال بشه قطعا راهی برای ترمیم معدل باقی میزارن که به حد نصاب دانشگاه برسی میتونی شهریور بعد کنکور ترمیم شرکت کنی 
چیزی که مهم هستش اینه که معدل در کنکور تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه و نمره کنکور ملاک قرار بگیره که برای فارغ التحصیلان این اتفاق افتاده 

ولی باید بیشتر منتظر موند دید این طرح به چه پختگی در اخر خواهد رسید*

----------


## MrSaber

> *دقیقا 
> 
> گفتم که این طرح رو نمیتونن برای پشت کنکوریها اجرایی کنن و همینطور هم شد و برای پشت کنکوریها تاثیر مثبت اعمال میشه 
> رسما دانش آموزان رو له میکنند با این طرح*


منی که 97 دیپلمم رو گرفتم تاثیرش مثبته یعنی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> منی که 97 دیپلمم رو گرفتم تاثیرش مثبته یعنی؟


*با توجه به مصاحبه بالا بله*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> آقا یوسف مطمئن باش اگه لغو نشه به هیچ پختگی نخواهد رسید چون اصلا هدف اجرا بهتر شدن چیزی نبوده کاملا مشخصه که بخااطر مشکل کمبود بودجه خواستن یه منبع درأمد برای آموزش و پرورش درست کنن از یه طرف مدارس غیر انتفاعی که اکثرا در دست وابستگان هست تقویت بشن اون انگشت شمار مدارس دولتی و خود وزارت خونه هم درآمدش از ترمیم نمره دربیاد از اینطرف هم موسسات و مشاوران و معلم های مافیایی کنکور که اسم ببرم پست پاک میشه چون دیدن با اجرای مصوبه کل مقطع اول و دوم رو دست میگیرن و سود سرشاری نصیبشون میشه با اجرا موافق شدن تنها بند مثبت کل این مصوبه برگزاری کنکور دوبار در سال بود که قبلا سازمان سنجش هم این پیشنهادرو داده بود اما قبول نمیکردن*


*ببینید این مصوبه خیلی ایراد داره و چیزی که نوید بخش هست این هستش که فعلا مجلس و داوطلبان و ..... مخالف این مصوبه هستند و این نوید رو میده که مصوبه به چهار حالت ممکن برسه 
1) لغو بشه
2) اصلاح بشه 
3) به تعویق بیافتند و در سال 1402 اجرایی نشود
4) بعضی بندهایش که زیرساختش حاضر است و یا تا سال 1402 حاضر میشود اجرایی بشود و بقیه لغو و یا به تعویق بیافتد

فعلا بحث تاثیر معدل این مصوبه از نظر من با این مصاحبه ای که شده ایراداتش کمتر شده چرا که اون بحث تراز بندی سالهای مختلف در امتحان نهایی دیگر رفع شده و فقط تراز بندی معدل برای دانش اموزانی در نظر گرفته خواهد شد که اولین کنکورشان را میدهند و دانش اموز هستند و در امتحان نهایی همان سال شرکت میکننند . پس این بحث حل شده / البته یک بی عدالتی میان دانش آموز و فارغ التحصیل در اینجا ایجاد میشه و دانش آموزان یازدهمی که کنکور 1402 اولین کنکورشان است باید نسبت به این اعتراض کنند چرا که فارغ التحصیلان فقط تخصصی کنکور میدهند و 100 درصد کنکور هم برایشان در نظر گرفته میشود ولی دانش اموز هم عمومی و هم تخصصی و هم کنکور و هم امتحان نهایی میدهند .

ایراد بعدی که به نظر من زیرساختش هنوز موجود نیست مسئله حد نصاب معدل برای دانشگاه هاست که به نظر من اصلا قابلیت اجرایی ندارد. شاید شاید بعضی دانشگاه های برتر کشور که انگشت شمار هستند این بند مصوبه رو اجرایی کنند بقیه دانشگاه ها که حتی نصف ظرفیتشون پر هم نمیشه چطوری این رو اجرایی کنن آخه؟؟؟

مسئله بعدی هم کنکور دو مرحله ای هستش که باید شفاف سازی بشه چگونه این اتفاق خواه افتاد و .....
به نظر من بعد از کنکور 1401 این مصوبه پخته تر میشه 
فراموش نکنید زمانی که تصویب شد معدل نهایی در کنکور 98 با تاثیر قطعی اعمال خواهد شد تا بهمن 97 یعنی 5 ماه قبل کنکور این مصوبه تاثیر قطعی پا برجا بود که سرانجام در اسفند فکر کنم لغو شد و تاثیر دوباره مثبت شد /
پس زیاد به این کارها و مصاحبه ها دل خوش نباشید .

اینجا ایران است / دید که ظرف چند ماه از لازم الجرا بودن و حذف کنکور باز هم رسیدند سر خانه اول و تاثیر مثبت و فقط دانش اموزان رو هدف قرار دادند چرا دانش آموزان رو هدف قرار دادند؟؟؟ چون اکثرا فارغ التحصیلان نسبت به این مصوبه اعتراض کردند یازدهی ها هم اعتراض کنند میتونند حتی تاثیر معدل رو هم لغو کنند*

----------


## Lyra.kooki

> *بله تاثیر مثبت هستش برای پشت کنکوریها و نظام قدیمیها البته دادن امتحان نهایی اختیاری هم اری که برات 60 درصد قطعی اعمال بشود یا نه و میتونی اگه بخوای بری امتحان نهایی بدی
> ولی دانش اموزا باید هم امتحان نهایی بدن هم کنکور 
> فارغ التحصیل فقط کنکور انهم دروس تخصصی*


یعنی واسه پشت کنکوری های نظام جدید یعنی سال ۹۸ به بعد هم مثبته؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> یعنی واسه پشت کنکوری های نظام جدید یعنی سال ۹۸ به بعد هم مثبته؟


*بله تاثیر قطعی برای دانش اموزان در نظر گرفته میشه و کسانیکه ترمیم شرکت کنند 

البته باید باز منتظر ماند چون هنوز یه چیزایی دقیق شفاف سازی نشده*

----------


## ARONDEMO

> *بله تاثیر قطعی برای دانش اموزان در نظر گرفته میشه و کسانیکه ترمیم شرکت کنند 
> 
> البته باید باز منتظر ماند چون هنوز یه چیزایی دقیق شفاف سازی نشده*


گویا شورا معلوم نیست با خودش چند چند است!!! و میدونی چیه جوزف،طبق گفته ی رهبری شورا و مجلس هر کدوم اول سر موضوعی قانونی تصویب کردند، دیگری دیگه نمیتونه به این موضوع دخالت کنه مگر اینکه لغو بشه
... قانون اولی که درباره کنکور مصوب شد قانون مجلس بود که هنوزم لغو نشده و تعلیقه.... و رهبری، شورای نگهبان و مجلس معتقده که مصوبه جدید شورا در رابطه با کنکور سراسری خلاف قانون اساسیه چون به نوعی دخالت محسوب میشه و این کارم سازمان سنجشو سردرگم کرده....فک کنم حتی حذف دروس عمومیم کلید نخوره...در کل منظور اینه شورا فک کنم داره یواش یواش از مواضعش کوتاه میاد!!!!این مصاحبه خیلی مرموزه و بقول شما شفافیتی توش موجود نیست....فقط با این مصوبه اینو فهمیدم که تاثیر معدل قطعا برای دانش آموزان 1402 به بعد 60 درصد قطعی خواهد بود و واقعا باید فکری به حالشون بکنند...من به شخصه راضیم خبر لغو این مصوبه رو از بیخ،بشنوم حتی اگر به نفع فارغ التحصیلیم باشه...البته جناب کبگانیان با این مصاحبش واسه انواع قشرها نسخه منحصر به فرد پیچیده**...ای خدا

----------


## _Joseph_

> گویا شورا معلوم نیست با خودش چند چند است!!! و میدونی چیه جوزف،طبق گفته ی رهبری شورا و مجلس هر کدوم اول سر موضوعی قانونی تصویب کردند، دیگری دیگه نمیتونه به این موضوع دخالت کنه مگر اینکه لغو بشه
> ... قانون اولی که درباره کنکور مصوب شد قانون مجلس بود که هنوزم لغو نشده و تعلیقه.... و رهبری، شورای نگهبان و مجلس معتقده که مصوبه جدید شورا در رابطه با کنکور سراسری خلاف قانون اساسیه چون به نوعی دخالت محسوب میشه و این کارم سازمان سنجشو سردرگم کرده....فک کنم حتی حذف دروس عمومیم کلید نخوره...در کل منظور اینه شورا فک کنم داره یواش یواش از مواضعش کوتاه میاد!!!!این مصاحبه خیلی مرموزه و بقول شما شفافیتی توش موجود نیست....فقط با این مصوبه اینو فهمیدم که تاثیر معدل قطعا برای دانش آموزان 1402 به بعد 60 درصد قطعی خواهد بود و واقعا باید فکری به حالشون بکنند...من به شخصه راضیم خبر لغو این مصوبه رو از بیخ،بشنوم حتی اگر به نفع فارغ التحصیلیم باشه...البته جناب کبگانیان با این مصاحبش واسه انواع قشرها نسخه منحصر به فرد پیچیده**...ای خدا


*معلوم نیست کی به کی و چی به چیه ولی این مصوبه رفته رفته پخته تر میشه مطمئن باشید. خودشونم موندن تو دست پخت جدیدشون*  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dean

یارو فهمیده نمیتونه اجراییش کنه مصوبه رو داره کوتاه میاد

----------


## reza1401

https://www.yjc.news/fa/news/8025691...A7%D8%B3%D8%AA
*دوستان این موارد فعلا مربوط به کنکور ۱۴۰۱ بوده که گفتید.واسه ۱۴۰۲ فکر نکنم چیز جدیدی جز همون صحبتای قبلی کبگانیان تصویب کرده باشن.*

----------


## reza

هر بنی بشری از خرداد 1384 و بعد دیپلم دبیرستان یا با اسم نظام جدیدش دیپلم دوره ی دوم متوسطه رو گرفته یا قرار بگیره ، صابون تاثیر قطعی معدل به تنش میخوره . فقط نکته اینجاست که اگر کسی با دیپلم انسانی مثلا کنکور تجربی بده ، چون درسای مشترکشون کمه ، به نفع انسانیه میشه که تاثیر قطعی معدلش کم میشه و بیشتر کنکور ملاک میشه . 
( سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر معدل به صورت قطعی بود با همین راه میشد تاثیر معدل رو دور زد ، اون موقع امکان ترمیم معدل وجود نداشت  ، ولی کسی که دیپلم تجربی بود و نمرات نهاییش داغون بود ، میرفتی درسای غیر نهاییتو تطبیق میزدی و چند تا امتحان نهایی  بچه های انسانی شرکت میکردی ، دیپلم دوم میگرفتی دیپلم انسانی و با اون دیپلمت کنکور تجربی می دادی و تاثیر معدل اینجوری خیلی کم میشد ، برای دیپلم تجربی به کنکور تجربی 25 درصد بود ولی برای دیپلم انسانی به کنکور تجربی می شد فقط تاثیرش 6 درصد ،  اما از سال 96 یا 97 جلوشو گرفتن ، بازم میتونستی بری دیپلم دوم بگیری ولی حتما باید اگر با دیپلم دوم میخواستی کنکور بدی ، باید تو رشته متناظر با همون دیپلم دومت شرکت میکردی که البته چون تاثیر معدل مثبت شده بود دیگه نیازی به این کارا هم نبود.

خلاصه بیشترین سود این مصوبه ی جدید برای کسانیست که قبل از خرداد سال 1384 دیپلم گرفتن چون هیچ سابقه امتحان نهایی ندارن ، که البته همچین فردی الان حداقل 34 سالشه ولی خب انگیزه ی خوبی بهشون میده به خصوص که فعلا تنور کنکور تجربی داغه .

----------


## Mohamad_R

*یک شایعه ای هست که برند های بزرگ نفوذ های ریزی در سیستم دارند . 

اینطور به نظر میرسه که مصوبه پیش میره و انتشارات هم به تبعه اون نسخه های جدید تیغ زدن هارو آماده میکنند. 

خودتون ببینید:
https://www.gajmarket.com/%DA%A9%D8%...A7%DB%8C%DB%8C


و دیباچه اقناع التزام این محصول در سیستم اموزشی به زبان ناشر:
*مصوبه‌ی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگ مبنی بر حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور و تاثیر معدل، اگر به‌شکلی که تا به امروز مطرح شده واقعا و دقيقا اتفاق بیفتد، تغيير بنیادی در روش آموزش و طراحی سوال ایجاد خواهد کرد. براساس این مصوبه، به آموزش و پرورش در فرآیند پذیرش کنکور سهم قطعی ۶۰ درصدی داده شده است (سهم قطعی و نه صرفا با تأثیر مثبت). طرح و اندیشه تأليف مجموعه کتاب‌های «میکرونهایی» بعد از مصوبه‌ی جدید، در دفتر برنامه‌ریزی و تألیف انتشارات بین المللی گاج شکل گرفت. در گام نخست، شيوه‌ی تألیفی بر پایه‌ی مصوبه اخیر و با نگاهی به تأثیرات آینده این مصوبه، با فرض تغييرات بعدی احتمالی آن، انتخاب شد. سپس گروهی از نویسندگان توانای مجموعه، باتجربه فراوان و البته موفق در تدریس و با تکیه بر شناخت عمیق از فضای آموزشی مدارس و نیازهای دانش‌آموزان و چارچوب *امتحانات نهایی*، مسئولیت تالیف این کتاب‌ها را عهده‌دار شدند. قبل از هر چیز باید گفته شود که این کتاب، شما را از مراجعه به کتاب درسی‌تان بی‌نیاز می‌کند، چرا که متن کامل کتاب درسی قبل از نکات، عينا آورده شده و تمامی کارگاه‌های متن‌پژوهی، گنج حکمت‌ها، روان‌خوانی‌ها، شعرخوانی‌ها و حتی صفحات پایان کتاب درسی (واژه‌نامه) نیز در این اثر آورده شده است. مولف به جهت تکمیل مطالب، مباحث دستوری و نکات مرتبط با قلمرو زبانی، آشنایی با واژه‌های ضروری و مفید و آموزش آرایه‌های ادبی را به پایان کتاب پیوست کرده است. همچنین واژه‌نامه‌ی پایان کتاب درسی عینا در انتهای کتاب آورده شده که دیگر نیازی به مراجعه به کتاب درسی وجود نداشته باشد. شایان‌ذکر بوده که به‌جهت راحتی هنگام مطالعه، همه‌ی تاریخ ادبیات بیان شده در کتاب درسی، در کتاب پیش رو در یک صفحه گردآوری شده است. کتاب «میکرو نهایی فارسی دهم» اثر محمدرضا ملک محمدی بوده که در 240 صفحه تالیف گردیده است. این اثر موارد زیر را دربردارد:
منطبق با آخرین تغییرات کتاب درسیویژه سال تحصیلی 1401-1400ارائه‌ی نکات مربوط به قلمرو زبانی (شامل معنی واژه‌ها، روابط معنایی کلمات و مباحث دستوری)ارائه‌ی نکات مربوط به قلمرو ادبی (بررسی تمامی آرایه‌های ادبی و مشخص کردن قافیه، ردیف و قالب شعری) ارائه‌ی مباحث قلمرو فکری (معنی ابیات و عبارت‌ها و مفهوم و پیام آن‌ها) ارائه‌ی پاسخ به کارگاه‌های متن‌پژوهی ارائه‌ی کادر «گروه کلمه» در انتهای هر درس برای بیان واژه‌های دارای اهمیت املاییبررسی ابیات و عبارت‌های بیان شده در کارگاه متن پژوهی




و اینجاست که شورای عالی باید ببیند، تـخـمی که کاشتند قبل از نهال شدن ، میوه هایش را فروخته اند!
هیچ خیری نخواهد رسید به بچه ها هیچ!
ما که تموم شدیم خدا به داد شما ها برسه

----------


## _Joseph_

> *یک شایعه ای هست که برند های بزرگ نفوذ های ریزی در سیستم دارند . 
> 
> اینطور به نظر میرسه که مصوبه پیش میره و انتشارات هم به تبعه اون نسخه های جدید تیغ زدن هارو آماده میکنند. 
> 
> خودتون ببینید:
> https://www.gajmarket.com/%DA%A9%D8%...A7%DB%8C%DB%8C
> 
> 
> و دیباچه اقناع التزام این محصول در سیستم اموزشی به زبان ناشر:
> ...


*گاج دیگر وقاحت را تمام کرده است آن از ویرایش های جلد کتابهایش برای بالا کشیدن قیمت کتابها / آن از محتوای بعضی کتب به درد نخورش / آن از چاپ دقیقا یک محتوای درسی از همان مولف با جلد های رنگارنگ برای فرو کردن در پاچه کنکوریها (شیمی میکرو و ایکیو ) زیست های ایکیو و میکرو جامع و......./ و این هم از این 
اصلا گیریم این مصوبه اجرایی شد و .... مگر در این مصوبه دهم و یازدهم نهایی هستند که اینها برای دهم و حتی یازدهم هم کتاب نهایی چاپ کرده اند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مگر در مصوبه نیامده که فقط دوازدهم نهایی باشد؟؟

به نظر منکه اینها از آینده ای خبر دارند که ما خبر نداریم و دارند زمینه چینی مکنن برای آن آینده . 
*

----------


## farzaddd

گاج همیشه از همه چی خبر داره

----------


## _Joseph_

> گاج همیشه از همه چی خبر داره


*پس اگه این کار گاج توضیحی داشته باشه میتونه این باشه که قراره در اینده سه سال دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم نهایی برگزار بشه و معدل هم تاثیر قعی داشته باشه در کنکور

*

----------


## s_hosein_p

من فقط یک سوال دارم اونم اینه که منی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی گرفتم سال 95،الان کدوم نمرات نهایی برام مد نظره؟ پیش دانشگاهی یا سوم دبیرستان؟؟ و اینکه چند درصده؟؟ و اینکه قطعیه یا مثبت، یکی جواب بده ممنون میشم

----------


## _Joseph_

> من فقط یک سوال دارم اونم اینه که منی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی گرفتم سال 95،الان کدوم نمرات نهایی برام مد نظره؟ پیش دانشگاهی یا سوم دبیرستان؟؟ و اینکه چند درصده؟؟ و اینکه قطعیه یا مثبت، یکی جواب بده ممنون میشم


*معلوم نیست فعلا قراره چه اتفاقی بیافته 
تا وقتی از طرف سازمان سنجش اصول برگزاری اعلام نشه هیچ پیش بینی قطعی نمیشه انجام داد .
از خود افراد تصویب کننده این طرح هم بپرسی این سوال رو جوابش رو نمیدونن*

----------


## Reza Nos

> *گاج دیگر وقاحت را تمام کرده است آن از ویرایش های جلد کتابهایش برای بالا کشیدن قیمت کتابها / آن از محتوای بعضی کتب به درد نخورش / آن از چاپ دقیقا یک محتوای درسی از همان مولف با جلد های رنگارنگ برای فرو کردن در پاچه کنکوریها (شیمی میکرو و ایکیو ) زیست های ایکیو و میکرو جامع و......./ و این هم از این 
> اصلا گیریم این مصوبه اجرایی شد و .... مگر در این مصوبه دهم و یازدهم نهایی هستند که اینها برای دهم و حتی یازدهم هم کتاب نهایی چاپ کرده اند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مگر در مصوبه نیامده که فقط دوازدهم نهایی باشد؟؟
> 
> به نظر منکه اینها از آینده ای خبر دارند که ما خبر نداریم و دارند زمینه چینی مکنن برای آن آینده . 
> *


سلام جوزف 
کتاب شیمی iq و میکرو متفاوت هستن(البته من فقط دو فصلشو کار کردم)

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام جوزف 
> کتاب شیمی iq و میکرو متفاوت هستن(البته من فقط دو فصلشو کار کردم)


*آیکیو همون شمی سال به سال میکرو هستش که تستهاش از میکرو ها گلچین شده و دسته بندی شده و ترتیب خوبی رو طی میکنه بر عکس میکرو
در ضمن 
چاپ 1400 این کتاب با چاپ 1401 هیچ فرقی ندارد. ولی قیمت حدود 85 تومن گرونتر شده است 

زیستهای میکرو حمیدرضا زارع اصلا ویرایش نشده اند. و هنوز مباحث کیلومیکرونها و گوارش گاو و میگو و خرچنگ و متانفریدی و ......... توش موجوده که برای 1401 حذف شده اند .

*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط s_hosein_p


من فقط یک سوال دارم اونم اینه که منی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی گرفتم سال 95،الان کدوم نمرات نهایی برام مد نظره؟ پیش دانشگاهی یا سوم دبیرستان؟؟ و اینکه چند درصده؟؟ و اینکه قطعیه یا مثبت، یکی جواب بده ممنون میشم



سلام خود 95 و بعدش رو سنجش معدل پیش رو با تاثیر مثبت 30 درصد اعمال میکنه ( البته تا 1401 گویا اینطوریه یعنی کنکور امسال) و اگر مصوبه ای که الان صحبتشه اجرایی بشه فکر کنم شما رو راهی کنن اول به دیپلم مجدد اینا ، و وضعیت اون هم 60 درصد قطعی به بیرحمانه ترین حالته*

----------


## ARONDEMO

فایل پیوست 99415
تاریخ ابلاغ این مصوبه پر از ایراد: 6 مرداد 1400                                                                             تاریخ توزیع کتاب سری میکرو نهایی گاج اونم در ضمن دهمش که اصلا دهم نهایی نیست یعنی با این مصوبه!!!:27 آگوست 2021 ،مصادف با 5 شهریور 1400!!!!!!؟؟؟؟
در عرض یکماه حتی زودتر، این کتاب هم نوشته شده،هم مجوز گرفته،هم تو چاپخانه نشر شده، و هم توزیع شده!!! بدون اینکه جزئیاتی گفته بشه و...اونم در عرض چهار هفته!!!یعنی از قبل خبر نداشتن؟!
در ضمن آقای کبگانیان همین تیر ماه اعلام کردن شش ماه بعد سهمیه ها رو هم رسیدگی میکنیم...
پ.ن:بیش از 6 ماه از این حرف گذشته ولی به سهمیه ای رسیدگی نشده :Yahoo (50): 
این مصوبه،واسطه ای است برای جبران بودجه آموزش و پرورش، وگرنه با وجود این همه حماقت
و ایراد از این مصوبه همچنان اصرار بر اجرا کردن این مصوبه دارند یعنی کاسه ای زیر نیم کاسس...

----------


## Reza Nos

> *آیکیو همون شمی سال به سال میکرو هستش که تستهاش از میکرو ها گلچین شده و دسته بندی شده و ترتیب خوبی رو طی میکنه بر عکس میکرو
> در ضمن 
> چاپ 1400 این کتاب با چاپ 1401 هیچ فرقی ندارد. ولی قیمت حدود 85 تومن گرونتر شده است 
> 
> زیستهای میکرو حمیدرضا زارع اصلا ویرایش نشده اند. و هنوز مباحث کیلومیکرونها و گوارش گاو و میگو و خرچنگ و متانفریدی و ......... توش موجوده که برای 1401 حذف شده اند .
> 
> *


iq و میکرو توی شیمی کاملا یا هم متفاوت هستن و در کل آیکو مکمل میکرو هس
ولی در مورد زیست دهم میکرو حق با توعه واقعا

----------


## _Joseph_

آپ

----------


## amirgd

*رئیس سازمان سنجش:
کنکور را حذف شده در نظر بگیرید*https://www.razavi.news/fa/news/8506...B1%DB%8C%D8%AF

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *رئیس سازمان سنجش:
> کنکور را حذف شده در نظر بگیرید*https://www.razavi.news/fa/news/8506...B1%DB%8C%D8%AF


مزایای این طرح فوق العاده
۱.  بیشتر شدن فشار و استرس دانش آموز
۲.تقویت و گسترش مافیای کنکور (گاج از همین الان به پیشواز رفته و کتاب های مخصوص امتحان نهایی و سوابق تحصیلی رو چاپ کرده)
۳. اگر دانش آموزا تو این مسیر کم کاری کنن راه جبرانشون خیلی سخت میشه.
۴. افزایش بی عدالتی از هر نظر که فکرشو کنی

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *رئیس سازمان سنجش:
> کنکور را حذف شده در نظر بگیرید*https://www.razavi.news/fa/news/8506...B1%DB%8C%D8%AF


مزایای این طرح فوق العاده
۱.  بیشتر شدن فشار و استرس دانش آموز
۲.تقویت و گسترش مافیای کنکور (گاج از همین الان به پیشواز رفته و کتاب های مخصوص امتحان نهایی و سوابق تحصیلی رو چاپ کرده)
۳. اگر دانش آموزا تو این مسیر کم کاری کنن راه جبرانشون خیلی سخت میشه.
۴. افزایش بی عدالتی از هر نظر که فکرشو کنی

----------


## _Joseph_

> *رئیس سازمان سنجش:
> کنکور را حذف شده در نظر بگیرید*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.razavi.news/fa/news/8506...B1%DB%8C%D8%AF


*حتمااااااااا
 ساچ واو  merci
یه نوشابه هم کنارش بیارید فقط*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MrSaber

دقت کنید نوشته طی سال های آینده
قضیه سال های آینده از دهه 80 بوده
بیخیال بشین درگیر حاشیه نشیم بهتره

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=amirgd;1762733]*رئیس سازمان سنجش:
کنکور را حذف شده در نظر بگیرید*



https://www.razavi.news/fa/news/8506...B1%DB%8C%D8%AF[/QUOTE
بخدا اگه خودش فهمیده باشه چی گفته اومده یه خودی نشون بده یه چیزی پرونده و موسسات کثیفی مثل ماز خبرو گنده کردن از سال 84 دارن کنکورو حذف میکنن

----------


## mohammad1397

مصوبه لغو شد....اگه جلوی این شورا نمیگرفتن تا تعیین شرط سنی و واگذاری اختیار به دانشگاه ها هم پیش میرفت

----------


## MrSaber

> مصوبه لغو شد....اگه جلوی این شورا نمیگرفتن تا تعیین شرط سنی و واگذاری اختیار به دانشگاه ها هم پیش میرفت


منبع؟

----------


## ARONDEMO

تیر خلاص معاونت حقوقی ریاست جمهوری به مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی/مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اجرا نخواهد شد
https://www.farsnews.ir/news/1400110...84%D8%A7%D8%A8

دوستان هرلحظه احتمال اجرایی این مصوبه به زیر 1 درصد میرسد به وزارت علوم هم نامه زده شده که این مصوبه با قانون مجلس تناقصات زیادی دارد و باید حل شود
پ.ن:دکتر خدایی هم قبلا اینو گفته بودن ولی برکنار شد

----------


## ARONDEMO

> منبع؟


https://www.farsnews.ir/news/1400110...84%D8%A7%D8%A8

----------


## reza333

> تیر خلاص معاونت حقوقی ریاست جمهوری به مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی/مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اجرا نخواهد شد
> https://www.farsnews.ir/news/1400110...84%D8%A7%D8%A8
> 
> دوستان هرلحظه احتمال اجرایی این مصوبه به زیر 1 درصد میرسد به وزارت علوم هم نامه زده شده که این مصوبه با قانون مجلس تناقصات زیادی دارد و باید حل شود
> پ.ن:دکتر خدایی هم قبلا اینو گفته بودن ولی برکنار شد




انشالله اون قسمت برگزاری دوبار در سال هم به ۱۴۰۲ نرسه .  تا وقتی ظرفیت کمه برگزاری دو تا کنکور در یکسال یعنی کم کردن ظرفیت پذیرش . از ۱۴۰۴ که افزایش ظرفیت به یه حد خیلی خوبی میرسه ، اون موقع برگزاری دو کنکور در یکسال هم بسیار خوبه.  امیدوارم ۱۴۰۲ دو کنکور برگزار نکنن ولی از این شورا همه چی بر میاد.

----------


## MrSaber

> https://www.farsnews.ir/news/1400110...84%D8%A7%D8%A8


امیدوارم تموم بشه این بازی کثیف و بچه ها با ذهن باز درس بخونن
بهترین خبری بود که امسال شنیدم

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=reza333;1762823]انشالله اون قسمت برگزاری دوبار در سال هم به ۱۴۰۲ نرسه .  تا وقتی ظرفیت کمه برگزاری دو تا کنکور در یکسال یعنی کم کردن ظرفیت پذیرش . از ۱۴۰۴ که افزایش ظرفیت به یه حد خیلی خوبی میرسه ، اون موقع برگزاری دو کنکور در یکسال هم بسیار خوبه.  امیدوارم ۱۴۰۲ دو کنکور برگزار نکنن ولی از این شورا همه چی بر میاد.



100 درصد انجام نمیشه اینا تو برگزاری یه کنکورش موندن تا الان دارن از کسایی که تقلب کردن امتحان مجدد میگیرن بعد بیان دوتاش کنن مثل جوک میمونه نه امکاناتشو دارن نه بودجشو نه عرضشو فقط حرف مفت (ویژگی اصلی مسئولین ج .ا)

----------


## _Joseph_

> مصوبه لغو شد....اگه جلوی این شورا نمیگرفتن تا تعیین شرط سنی و واگذاری اختیار به دانشگاه ها هم پیش میرفت




دقیقا  :Yahoo (23): 
مثلا تصویب میکردن کسی که مدهاش از یک سایز بلند تره نباید دانشگاه بره و سنش باید بین ۱۸ تا ۲۲ باشه و....

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## _Joseph_

دوستان همانطور که دیدید این مصوبه را لغو شده در نظر بگیرید و پر قدرت بخوانید عمومی و اختصاصی رو صراحتا اعلام کرده اند که این مصوبه در سال ۱۴۰۲ اجرایی نمیشه و ۱۴۰۲ مثل قبل خواهد بود 
در مورد تغییر کنکور هم قانون مجلس اجرایی خواهد شد که تقریبا از سال ۱۴۰۵ به احتمال زیاد اتفاق بیافتد یعنی هم دهم نهایی شود هم یازدهم و هم دوازدهم که آنهم باز در هاله ای از ابهام است 
به هر حال تا ۱۴۰۵ این کنکور به شرایط فعلی برگزار خواهد شد خیالتان تخت تخت

----------


## ARONDEMO

[QUOTE=Ali Darkness;1762789]


> *رئیس سازمان سنجش:
> کنکور را حذف شده در نظر بگیرید*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.razavi.news/fa/news/8506...B1%DB%8C%D8%AF[/QUOTE
> بخدا اگه خودش فهمیده باشه چی گفته اومده یه خودی نشون بده یه چیزی پرونده و موسسات کثیفی مثل ماز خبرو گنده کردن از سال 84 دارن کنکورو حذف میکنن


منتظر این موسسات هستیم تا خبر امروز در رابطه با اجرا نشدن این مصوبه رو،منتشر کنند اگر وجدان دارند...اما وجدان؟!. :Yahoo (68): ..

بیچاره نکویی که واسه هر بند بند این مصوبه پست جداگونه ی 2 دیقه ای میزاشت و هی لازم الاجرا و قطعی بودن این مصوبه رو میگفت وقتی که هنوز چیزی معلوم نبود :Yahoo (23): حالا آبو بریز اونجا که میسوزه عمو جان...
حق بر باطل همیشه پیروز است آگاه باشید...

در آخر
منتظر انتشار این خبر توسط موسسات هستیم چه بسا اینم خبره دیگه مثل خبر ابلاغ شدن این مصوبه به مدارس :Yahoo (112):  و...

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=ARONDEMO;1762832][QUOTE=Ali Darkness;1762789]
منتظر این موسسات هستیم تا خبر امروز در رابطه با اجرا نشدن این مصوبه رو،منتشر کنند اگر وجدان دارند...اما وجدان؟!. :Yahoo (68): ..

بیچاره نکویی که واسه هر بند بند این مصوبه پست جداگونه ی 2 دیقه ای میزاشت و هی لازم الاجرا و قطعی بودن این مصوبه رو میگفت وقتی که هنوز چیزی معلوم نبود :Yahoo (23): حالا آبو بریز اونجا که میسوزه عمو جان...
حق بر باطل همیشه پیروز است آگاه باشید...

در آخر
منتظر انتشار این خبر توسط موسسات هستیم چه بسا اینم خبره دیگه مثل خبر ابلاغ شدن این مصوبه به مدارس :Yahoo (112):  و...[/QUOTE

فقط دوست دارم بدونم ماز الان میخواد چی بگه

----------


## AmirMorningstar

🔵📣فوری/کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هم مانند کنکورهای سال‌های قبل خواهد بود یعنی مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اجرا نمی‌شود

🔹محسن جلواتی قائم مقام دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت : با اشاره به تناقص مصوبات درباره کنکور، اظهار کرد: ملاک عمل مصوبه مجلس، میانگین معدل نمرات سه سال آخر دبیرستان بوده و اثر مثبت معدل مدنظر است و مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی عنوان می‌کند فقط میانگین معدل سال آخر دبیرستان با اثر قطعی ۶۰ درصد ملاک عمل است؛ پس از آنجا که این دو مصوبه با هم در تعارض هستند، وزارت علوم نسبت به این تعارض از معاونت حقوقی رئیس‌جمهور، استعلام کرد.

🔹جلواتی تصریح کرد: رونوشت این نامه برای رئیس‌جمهور هم ارسال شده است تا در جریان باشد و بر این اساس ملاک عمل سازمان سنجش همین نامه معاون رئیس‌جمهور باید باشد؛ البته باید تدابیری اندیشیده شود تا زیرساخت‌ها تأمین شود و با عجله نسبت به حذف کنکور اقدام نشود. 

🔹وی با بیان اینکه عدالت باید سرلوحه کار باشد، گفت: بر این اساس کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هم مانند کنکورهای سال‌های قبل خواهد بود یعنی مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اجرا نمی‌شود.  

 @medistU

----------


## Rebi

میدونم قراره کلی دیس بخورم ولی یادمون نره یکی از دلایل اصلی حذف این تغیرات کنکور دکتر سبطی و امرایی و دیده بان و عدالت بودند و صد البته همت همه دانش اموزان در پی تشکیل کمپین و نامه زدن به نمایندگان دست همشون دردنکنه یه جورایی ایندمونو ساختن

----------


## _Joseph_

> میدونم قراره کلی دیس بخورم ولی یادمون نره یکی از دلایل اصلی حذف این تغیرات کنکور دکتر سبطی و امرایی و دیده بان و عدالت بودند و صد البته همت همه دانش اموزان در پی تشکیل کمپین و نامه زدن به نمایندگان دست همشون دردنکنه یه جورایی ایندمونو ساختن


*سبطی ادم با نفوذی هستش بعضی بچه ها به علت کتابهای کمک اموزشی و کلاس و .... نقدش میکنن ولی سبطی هر چه باشد ادم بی منطقی نیست و دنبال ماهی گرفتن از اب گل الودم نیست . کیفیت اش هم نیازی به ثابت شدن نداره*

----------


## reza333

*خداجون تاثیر قطعی معدل حذف شود + دو بار برگزاری کنکور در سال ۱۴۰۲ هم حذف شود ( چون دو کنکور ظرفیت و نصف میکنه)  دیگه درخواستی نیست ، 
از سبطی و امرایی هم صد البته متشکریم. اونا هم البته که با یک تیر دو نشان میزنن ولی بازم دمشون گرم .*

----------


## Dale Carnegie

الان تاثیر قطعی ام لغو شد؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان تاثیر قطعی ام لغو شد؟


*کلا همه چی لغو شد*

----------


## ARONDEMO

خدا رو شکر.... دیگه تموم کنن این بازیو و بزارن درسمونو بخونیم دیگه بیاین پایین علی الخصوص جناب کبگانیان و جناب عاملی که به احتمال 99 درصد فردا پس فردا،پرچم لازم الاجرا و قطعیتو بلند خواهند کرد.....الهی به امید تو

----------


## Hadi.Z

[quote=arondemo;1762832]


> منتظر این موسسات هستیم تا خبر امروز در رابطه با اجرا نشدن این مصوبه رو،منتشر کنند اگر وجدان دارند...اما وجدان؟!...
> 
> بیچاره نکویی که واسه هر بند بند این مصوبه پست جداگونه ی 2 دیقه ای میزاشت و هی لازم الاجرا و قطعی بودن این مصوبه رو میگفت وقتی که هنوز چیزی معلوم نبودحالا آبو بریز اونجا که میسوزه عمو جان...
> حق بر باطل همیشه پیروز است آگاه باشید...
> 
> در آخر
> منتظر انتشار این خبر توسط موسسات هستیم چه بسا اینم خبره دیگه مثل خبر ابلاغ شدن این مصوبه به مدارس و...


* احتمالا به صورت کاملا ظریف شاهد تغییر جبهه و ابراز خوشحالیشون خواهیم بود.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *باح باح 
> کارای ماز و گاج و یه عده از مشاورین در قبال این قضیه هیچ وقت نباید فراموش بشن. 
> بهتره تا جایی هم که ممکنه محصولات این موسسات توسط کنکوری ها بایکوت بشن. 
> در کل :
> مرسی از دوستانی که با زدن کمپین و صحبت با نماینده ها و ... کمک کردن. 
> مرسی از آقای سبطی که تا جایی که دیدم پیگیری زیادی انجام دادن. 
> و مرسی از یوسف که تقریبا زودتر از همه جا خبر رو گذاشته ! 
> *


*
اگه دقت کرده باشید تاریخ نامه ارسالی حدود یکماه پیش هست . به سبطی پیام دادم چرا اینطوریه ؟؟ و یک ماه پیش نامه ارسال شده ولی ابلاغ نشده 
گفت بعضی موسسات که بر طبل این موسسه میکوبیدن و بعضی افراد در وزارت خانه چندین ملیون تومان رشوه دریافت کرده اند تا این نامه ابلاغ نشود و موسسات هم رشوه دریافت کرده اند.  این مصوبه رو تبلیغ کنند که با ورود دیده بان شفافیت این کار ناکام ماند .

چقدر این ماز و گاج و ........ وقیح اند .*

----------


## farzaddd

مقدمه کتابای گاجو میخونی با خودت میگی این جوکار چقدر خدا دوست و با ایمانه ولی پشت پرده دست قاسم کلم چی رو از پشت بسته،یه موسسه مردمی در زمینه کنکور بود که اونم اندیشه سازان بود که مدیر مسئولش الان زندانه،تَرکِش هاشم بازرگان،سبطی،شهاب اناری،ذهبی،و اساتید بزرگی که الان آمریکا هستند،این سبطی هم مافیا بودنش اینجاها به درد میخوره، در هرصورت تو این مملکت هروقت گفتن یه کاری ۹۹/۹۹/۹۹ درصد اجرا میشه شما همون ۰۰۰۰۰۰۱/ درصدو درنظر بگیرید،

----------


## nimabashiri

*خدا رو شکر یکی از دغدغه های ما برطرف شد. 
دست استاد سبطی و همکاراشون درد نکنه. اغراق نباشه ولی این اتفاق خوب رو مدیون ایشون هستیم.
الان هم پاشید برید درستون رو بخونید. 
*
من الله توفیق

----------


## Rebi

ماز که با اون سایت تحلیلاز خودشو نشون داد و اینم از گاجکاش ی روزی برسه ادما بفکر خوردن خون ادم دیگه ای نباشن

----------


## ARONDEMO

> *
> اگه دقت کرده باشید تاریخ نامه ارسالی حدود یکماه پیش هست . به سبطی پیام دادم چرا اینطوریه ؟؟ و یک ماه پیش نامه ارسال شده ولی ابلاغ نشده 
> گفت بعضی موسسات که بر طبل این موسسه میکوبیدن و بعضی افراد در وزارت خانه چندین ملیون تومان رشوه دریافت کرده اند تا این نامه ابلاغ نشود و موسسات هم رشوه دریافت کرده اند.  این مصوبه رو تبلیغ کنند که با ورود دیده بان شفافیت این کار ناکام ماند .
> 
> چقدر این ماز و گاج و ........ وقیح اند .*




از اول قطعی بود؟! اوکی :Y (725): 

اینم جزو وقیح ها باشه یوسف جانل :Yahoo (23): لطف خدا رو ببین 18 ساعت بعد این کامنت خبر لغو اومد.

----------


## seyed..yousefi

نمیدونم چرا از اول حس میکردم لغو میشه و به همین خاطر زیاد پیگیر خبراش نبودم :Yahoo (110): 


حالا به هرترتیب لغو شد و منم خوشحالم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Amir_H80

> نمیدونم چرا از اول حس میکردم لغو میشه و به همین خاطر زیاد پیگیر خبراش نبودم
> 
> 
> حالا به هرترتیب لغو شد و منم خوشحالم


من مطمئنم باز چند روز دیگه کبگانیان و عاملی و ساکی و امثالهم میگن مصوبه لازم الاجراست و این نامه شایعه هستش ، منتها چون آیین نامه اجرایی واسه مصوبه ندارند بعد از یکی دو ماه میگن از 1403 اجرا میکنیم  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> من مطمئنم باز چند روز دیگه کبگانیان و عاملی و ساکی و امثالهم میگن مصوبه لازم الاجراست و این نامه شایعه هستش ، منتها چون آیین نامه اجرایی واسه مصوبه ندارند بعد از یکی دو ماه میگن از 1403 اجرا میکنیم



منم بر میگردم میگم به شخمم :Yahoo (4): 

والا به من چه هروقت قطعی شد حرفشون رو گوش میدیم 
تنها کاری که فعلا از امثال ما برمیاد درس خوندنه ولاغیر

----------


## Mds77



----------


## Parimah

خداروشکر قضیه ش کنسل شد 

باید بگم پایان تمام اراجیف پیج های زرد 

از همون اول تنها کسی که از اول رضایت به اجراییش داشت انقلاب فرهنگی بود

این جور طرح ها فقط تو سوئیس قابل اجراست چون سود سرشاری که در کنکور هست مگ میشه نادیده ش گرفت؟ فکر کن بیایی در مغازه یه نونوایی که کل محله رو نون میده رو ببندی جاش خنزل منزل باز کنی 

درس بخونید و به این حاشیه ها اهمیت ندید 

یاعلی

----------


## reza333

> خداروشکر قضیه ش کنسل شد 
> 
> باید بگم پایان تمام اراجیف پیج های زرد 
> 
> از همون اول تنها کسی که از اول رضایت به اجراییش داشت انقلاب فرهنگی بود
> 
> این جور طرح ها فقط تو سوئیس قابل اجراست چون سود سرشاری که در کنکور هست مگ میشه نادیده ش گرفت؟ فکر کن بیایی در مغازه یه نونوایی که کل محله رو نون میده رو ببندی جاش خنزل منزل باز کنی 
> 
> درس بخونید و به این حاشیه ها اهمیت ندید 
> ...


شما معتقدی طرح شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ضرر به جیب موسسات کنکوری میزد ؟؟؟ این طرح درامد موسسات و چند برابر میکرد ضمن این که اموزش پرورش هم بابت ترمیم معدل هر سال چند ده میلیلرد به جیب میزد .  کنکور اختصاصی که سرجاش می موند ، امتحان نهایی رو هم میخواستن وارد گود کنن . برای اونا درامد ده برابر برای بچه ها استرس ده برابر

----------


## Parimah

> شما معتقدی طرح شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ضرر به جیب موسسات کنکوری میزد ؟؟؟ این طرح درامد موسسات و چند برابر میکرد ضمن این که اموزش پرورش هم بابت ترمیم معدل هر سال چند ده میلیلرد به جیب میزد .  کنکور اختصاصی که سرجاش می موند ، امتحان نهایی رو هم میخواستن وارد گود کنن . برای اونا درامد ده برابر برای بچه ها استرس ده برابر


بله واسه موسسات ضرره این طرح 1402 

اونم عمومی که سالیانه میانگین 800 هزار نسخه از هر نشریه چاپ میشه بخوای حذفش کنی ضرره 

البته اینکه بعضی از این دبیرهای عمومی میتونن مشاور بشن چون پول بسیار خوبی داخلش هست ولی جدا از این یه بیزینس خیلی خوبیه این دروس عمومی

درسته از ترمیم معدل پول خیلی خوبی به جیب میزنه ولی اونم واسه اموزش و پرورشی که دوساله طعم مجازی رو چشیده و یه بازار داغی واسه تدریس انلاین پیدا کرده سختشه از این موردی که از ترمیم بیشتر در میاره رو دل بکنه 

چون تدریس انلاین سودش از ترمیم بیشتره این چیزیه که موجوده 

بعدشم این فاز اجرا میشد بچه های مناطق محروم چی میشد؟ به هر حال همه معدل 20 و 19 ندارن 

واسه همین کنکور به این شیوه 50 ساله بهترین ورژن و درامد زایی واسه سنجش هست و میتونه هم از معدل 9 هم 20 به یه میزان پول استخراج کنه 

و به میزانی که پشت کنکوری و پول استخراج میکنه به همون اندازه به تعداد مشاور های کنکوریش اضافه کنه

----------


## Alix_Sb

دوستان میگن این نامه که منتشر شده زمانش واسه قبل تصویب بوده 
ینی چی ؟
ینی بازم همون ۶۰درصد و...؟

----------


## reza1401

> دوستان میگن این نامه که منتشر شده زمانش واسه قبل تصویب بوده 
> ینی چی ؟
> ینی بازم همون ۶۰درصد و...؟


*قبل از کدوم تصویب؟؟مصوبه تو تیرماه تصویب شده بود.این مال بعد تصویبه.تازه رهبری گفته بود تو مواردی که مجلس زودتر واردبشه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی حق ورود نداره و بالعکس.چون قانون مجلس تقدم زمانی داره ملاک عمل همونه.این نامه رو هم معاون حقوقی ریاست جمهوری زده که درواقع غیر مستقیم به عاملی و کبگانیان و...بگه شما اصلا حق ورود به بحث حذف کنکور رو ندارید.این مصوبه دیگه واسه ۱۴۰۲ اجرا نمیشه.اگرم به فرض بخوادبشه با یه سری اصلاحات واسه سالای بعدترش اجرامیشه.تازه اونم به شرط همراهی مجلسه*

----------


## Rebi

> بله واسه موسسات ضرره این طرح 1402 
> 
> اونم عمومی که سالیانه میانگین 800 هزار نسخه از هر نشریه چاپ میشه بخوای حذفش کنی ضرره 
> 
> البته اینکه بعضی از این دبیرهای عمومی میتونن مشاور بشن چون پول بسیار خوبی داخلش هست ولی جدا از این یه بیزینس خیلی خوبیه این دروس عمومی
> 
> درسته از ترمیم معدل پول خیلی خوبی به جیب میزنه ولی اونم واسه اموزش و پرورشی که دوساله طعم مجازی رو چشیده و یه بازار داغی واسه تدریس انلاین پیدا کرده سختشه از این موردی که از ترمیم بیشتر در میاره رو دل بکنه 
> 
> چون تدریس انلاین سودش از ترمیم بیشتره این چیزیه که موجوده 
> ...




سلام دوست عزیز
فرض کنید خرج یک خانواده کنکوری الان هزار تومانه که طبیعتا 700 تومنش برای دروس اختصاصی و 300 تومنش هم برای دروس عمومی این مصوبه میاد این 300 تومن رو حذف میکنه و بجاش یه بازار امتحان نهایی و کلاس نهایی و مشاوره امتحان نهایی برگزار میکنند که هزار تومن دیگر به خرج خانواده ها اضافه میشود
پس هزینه یک خانواده کنکوری میشود 700 تومان اختصاصی و 1000 تومان امتحان نهایی که سرجمع میشود 1700 تومان درصورتی که قبلا 1000 تومان بود
امیدوارم فهمیده باشی دوست عزیز که جیب موسسه ها پرتر میشود

----------


## _Joseph_

*چیزی که برای من تعجب اور بود این بود که بعضی از دبیران و اساتید دروس عمومیاز همان بدو تصویب این مصوبه  به شغل مشاوره کنکور گرویده بودند و داشتند تغییر شغل میدانند از تدریس عمومی به مشاوره 

ایا باز هم ایمان نمی آورید به وقاحت تمام و کمال همه این دبیران؟؟؟؟ شارلاتان و زالوهای بد ترکیب

منکه از هیچ کسی که در زمینه کنکور فعالیت میکند خوشم نمی آید و از همشون متنفرم . گند زدن به شغل معلمی و استادی و ........ رسما
بی عرضه ها*

----------


## reza333

خب طبق گزارش خبرگزاری باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان ، مثل اینکه فردا عصر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با حضور رئیس جمهور تشکیل میشه و در مورد تعارض بین مصوبه ی مجلس و شورا تصمیم گیری میشه .   به نظر میاد این شورا هر جوری شده میخاد زهرشو بریزه .  خدمت دوستان عرض کنم حتی اگر شورا حاضر بشه از همه ی مصوباتش  کوتاه بیاد ولی بگن سال 1402 باید حتما دو تا کنکور ، چه وابسته به هم چه مستقل از هم  برگزار کنین همین خودش برای داوطلبای کنکور 1402 خبریست ناگوار.  خدایا کنکوری ها رو از شر این شورای کذایی نجات بده .

----------


## _Hamid_

> خب طبق گزارش خبرگزاری باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان ، مثل اینکه فردا عصر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با حضور رئیس جمهور تشکیل میشه و در مورد تعارض بین مصوبه ی مجلس و شورا تصمیم گیری میشه .   به نظر میاد این شورا هر جوری شده میخاد زهرشو بریزه .  خدمت دوستان عرض کنم حتی اگر شورا حاضر بشه از همه ی مصوباتش  کوتاه بیاد ولی بگن سال 1402 باید حتما دو تا کنکور ، چه وابسته به هم چه مستقل از هم  برگزار کنین همین خودش برای داوطلبای کنکور 1402 خبریست ناگوار.  خدایا کنکوری ها رو از شر این شورای کذایی نجات بده .


منم پیش بینیم همین بود ، با یک نامه معاون رئیس جمهور که مال یک ماه پیشه یک دفعه تصمیم شورا عوض نمیشه ، آموزش و پرورش محاله از سهم خواهی خودش در پذیرش دانشگاه ها بگذره ، جلسه فردا هم نتیجه اش مشخصه
««« مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ لازم الاجراست »»»
کلاس یازدهمی ها هم بندگان خدا نمیدونن دروس عمومی رو بخوانند یا نخوانند هرروز اخبار متناقض ، یک روز تأیید یک روز تکذیب ، اما مرغ شورا یک پا داره و مصوبه رو باز هم میگه لازم الاجراست ، اعتراض ها هم احتمالاً بعد از کنکور ۱۴۰۱ شروع میشه ، زمانی که برنامه آزمون ها و کلاس های تمام موسسات مثل قلم چی بر اساس مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ چیده شده و اون موقع اعتراض ها فایده ای نداره ، چون دیگه همه پذیرفتن که دروس عمومی در کنکور نیست و تأثیر معدل ۶۰ درصد خواهد بود.

----------


## Dale Carnegie

هامون سبطی که تو کانالش میگع جای نگرانی نیست .الله اعلم.

----------


## ARONDEMO

> خب طبق گزارش خبرگزاری باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان ، مثل اینکه فردا عصر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با حضور رئیس جمهور تشکیل میشه و در مورد تعارض بین مصوبه ی مجلس و شورا تصمیم گیری میشه .   به نظر میاد این شورا هر جوری شده میخاد زهرشو بریزه .  خدمت دوستان عرض کنم حتی اگر شورا حاضر بشه از همه ی مصوباتش  کوتاه بیاد ولی بگن سال 1402 باید حتما دو تا کنکور ، چه وابسته به هم چه مستقل از هم  برگزار کنین همین خودش برای داوطلبای کنکور 1402 خبریست ناگوار.  خدایا کنکوری ها رو از شر این شورای کذایی نجات بده .



واقعا شورا باید بزنه کنار...طبق گفته مقام رهبری وقتی مجلس یه موضوعی رو تصویب کنه،شورا حق دخالت نداره کار شورا الان غیرقانونیه!!!....حالا شورا نباید دخالت کنه و مجلس باید هر کاری میخواد برای کنکور انجام بده اخه نمیدونم کبگانیان و عاملی و...چی از دست ما میخوان من مطمئنم بررسی این موضوع سر این دوتاست
((توییتی از نایب رییس کمیسیون اموزش مجلس دکتر مولوی امروز منتشر شد که وزارت علوم باید قانون مجلس رو اقدام ملاک کنه اگه اینکار صورت نگیره مجلس پیگیری خواهد کرد))
 مجلس و کمیسیون آموزش با این مصوبه مخالفه،وزارت علوم هم همین طور میگن که سوابق تحصیلی در این لحظه نمیتونه ملاک باشه،وزارت بهداشتم من یادمه سال 98 تاثیر مثبت رو صلاح میدونست و در کل چندان نظر خاصیم نمیده، ریسس جمهورم با آگاه سازی از سوی دیده بان شفافیت دستور اصلاح داده ،بیش از 80 درصدم طبق امار سنجش مخالف این موصبن و الان نظرسنجی انجمن رو ببینید...من دیگه چی میتونم بگم به عنوان یک ادمیزاد این همه مخالفت و اعتراض شورا عقب نکشه یعنی معنی مصدری دیگه چی میشه گفت :Yahoo (65):   دوستان فقط دعا کنید تموم شه کارای اینا با این وضعیت حاکم که من می بینم تکلیفمون ممکنه سال 1402 هم حتی معلوم نشه !!!خدایا خودت کمک کن :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Parimah

> *
> متاسفانه شما احتمالا اصلا در جریان اتفاقاتی که در این چند ماه افتاده نبودید که فکر میکنید اجرای مصوبه به ضرر موسسات کنکور و انتشارات هست دوست عزیز این مدت بعضی  موسسات و مشاوران تمام سعی خودشون رو کردن که این مصوبه اجرایی بشه از اولین لحظات اعلام مصوبه موسسه بوق کلاسای آنلاین ششم تا نهم رو رونمایی کرد انتشارات بوق میکرو نهایی عمومی چاپ کرد مشاور بوق که با موسسه بوق همکاری میکنه وبینار رایگان گذاشت و تو وبینارش کم مونده بود برقصه و لازم الاجرا لازم الاجرا میکرد و به تمام مشاورای اون موسسه گفته بود بیاین درباره مصوبه برنامه مثبت تهیه کنید و  موسسه بوق تا همین دو روز پیش جشن پیروزی گرفته بود چون این مصوبه سود خالص چه از نظر گسترش کلاس های آنلاین به مقاطع پایین تر چه چاپ کتاب های کمک آموزشی جدید برای امتحانات تشریحی بود
> درباره درآمد سنجش که گفتید مگه با اجرای مصوبه کنکور برداشته میشد که الان به نفع سنجش باشه اجرای مصوبه یعنی هم کنکور هم امتحان نهایی و اتفاقا سنجش که درآمد کمتری از کنکور داره تا درآمد آموزش و پرورش از ترمیم نمره و گرقتن مالیات از موسسات کنکور و مدارس غیر انتفاعی سنجش یه هزینه ثبت نام کنکور میگیره اونم یکبار در سال اما با اجرای مصوبه آموزش و پرورش ۳ بار در سال در هر رشته حداقل ۱۰ تا آزمون نهایی میگیره که فرصتی هست برای درآمد زایی ترمیم نمرات + افزایش درآمد ناشی از مالیات موسسات کنکور + افزایش درآمد مدارس غیر انتفاعی + کلاس های فوق برنامه که در مدارس برای افزایش معدل برگزار خواهد شد *



یه تاریخچه کوتاه بگم : سال 57 که انقلاب شد ... تداخلی در برگزاری کنکور ایجاد نشد و کنکور 58 برگزار شد ( بدون شرط سنی و به دو روش متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز و فقط با اعمال یک سهمیه: سهمیه مناطق )

این وسط مسئولان جدید کشور تصمیم گرفتند یک دستی بر سر دانشگاه ها بکشند که پر شده بود از مارکسیست ها و کمونیست ها و جبهه ملی و ....( کلی حزب تو دانشگاه ها فعال بودن از استاد بگیر تا دانشجو )

ساده ترین روش این بود که دانشگاه ها رو بستند و درنتیجه کنکور 59 و 60 برگزار نشد

از 59 تا 61 رو اسمشو گذاشتند انقلاب فرهنگی .. جمله ی معروف اگر دانشگاه اصلاح شود مملکت اصلاح میشود روی دفترچه کنکور دیدی مال همین دوره هست

سرهمین موضوع یه شورا تشکیل دادن به اسم شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ... از سال 61 دوباره دانشگاه ها باز شدند ولی با چند تفاوت دیگ خبری از اساتید کرواتی نبود ، حزب های متنوع نبود و فقط انجمن اسلامی اما یه فرق اساسی (تو کنکور 61 فقط با 10 هزار نفر برگزار شد ) ... تو این کنکور واسه اولین بار سهمیه ها اضافه شد .. سه گروه شدند کنکوریها .. 1) داوطلبان وابسته به گروه های انقلابی 2) داوطلبان آزاد 3) داوطلبان منطقه ای

خب حالا شورا چیه ؟ شورای انقلاب فرهنگی 6 هدف داره ... ولی یکی از هدف هاش بروز رسانی دانشگاه ها ، مدارس منطبق با فرهنگ اسلامی و تربیت اساتید و دانشجویان متعهد .. این مورد به کنکور ربط داره 

تو شورا یه ستاد داریم که اسمشو تریلی هم نمیتونه بکشه ... به اسم ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور .. اسم کبگانیان اگر شنیده باشید قائم مقام همین ستاده 
اینها میشینن عقلاشونو میریزن روی هم که چیکار کنیم یکم تنوع بدیم و نقششونو میدن به شورا 

بررسی طرح ستاد در جلسه شورا و تصویب اینجا میان تو شورا اون طرح رو تصویب میکنن اوکی باشه تصویب میشه 
تو همین مرحله بود که همه جا پر شد بدبخت شدید تغییرات تصویب شد . لازمه بگم بالای 100 طرح تو همین مرحله تصویب شد ولی تو مراحل بالا جلوش گرفته شد 
اینو نمیگن چون واسشون منفعتی نداره ... یک نمونه بارزش حذف کنکور  .. سال 86 تصویب و ابلاغ کرد شورا .. قرار بود سال 91 اخرین کنکور باشه الان قراره چند ماه دیگ کنکور 1401 برگزار بشه 
10 سال گذشت و این مصوبه داره خاک میخوره .. 

بررسی در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که شامل وزیر علوم ، رییس سنجش ، رییس دانشگاه آزاد ، دو نماینده مجلس ، وزیر بهداشت یکی از مقامات اموزش و پرورش و چند نفر دیگ عضو هستن 

 مشخصه مخالفن اما بر فرض موافقت کنن مرحله ی بعدی مونده

بررسی در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس اینها ناظر بر شورای سنجش و پذیرش هستند دو عضو هم اونجا دارند ، جالبه که بدونی که این دو نفر مخالف تغییرات هستند . یعنی کلا این تغییرات هم تو شورای سنجش و پذیرش مخالف داره هم تو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس ( تازه با فرض شورای نگهبان که نقش فیلترچی رو تو هر کدوم از این مراحل ایفا میکنه عمرا اوکی بده ) 

و قسمت نهایی دفتر ریاست جمهوری 

مرحله آخر امضای رییس جمهور زیر پای این مصوبه هست ما کلی طرح زمان حسن روحانی داشتیم که این مرحله رو پاس نمیکردن تازه این مرحله اوکی بشه باید سنجش اعلام کنه از 5 مرحله تا الان گفتم فقط 2 مرحله انجام شده 
این همه شلوغ کاری پیج های کنکوری خدا میدونه واسه چی بوده 
چون پشت این تغییر اموزش و پرورش بوده واسه همین وزیر علوم و سنجش مخالفند چون قطعی میشد رسما کنکور فرمالیته و بی ارزش میشه و سوابق تحصیلی بولد میشه 

قبل اینکه خبر قطعی بیاد مجلس گفت که مافیای کنکور با دو مرحله ای شدن بیشتر تقویت میشه و خبر تصویب نشدنش تو مجلس اعلام شد بعد شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هم گفت اصلا 

چون وزیرعلوم به شورای انقلاب فرهنگی نامه زد که شورای انقلاب فرهنگی تصمیم گیرنده نیست نظر بر قانون گذاره یکی از علت های ناراحتی شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هم همین بوده 

این تغییرات کاملا رد شد

----------


## Parimah

> سلام دوست عزیز
> فرض کنید خرج یک خانواده کنکوری الان هزار تومانه که طبیعتا 700 تومنش برای دروس اختصاصی و 300 تومنش هم برای دروس عمومی این مصوبه میاد این 300 تومن رو حذف میکنه و بجاش یه بازار امتحان نهایی و کلاس نهایی و مشاوره امتحان نهایی برگزار میکنند که هزار تومن دیگر به خرج خانواده ها اضافه میشود
> پس هزینه یک خانواده کنکوری میشود 700 تومان اختصاصی و 1000 تومان امتحان نهایی که سرجمع میشود 1700 تومان درصورتی که قبلا 1000 تومان بود
> امیدوارم فهمیده باشی دوست عزیز که جیب موسسه ها پرتر میشود


سلام دوست عزیز و فهمیده من 

من نظرم یه چیز کلی بود از اولم نمیخواستم چرتکه بندازم ببینم سنجش از ثبت نامی های کنکور بالای 98 میلیارد تومن در میاره و بعلاوه ویرایش و ثبت نامی های محدود که 650 میلیون تو کنکور 1400 براورد شده 

چیزی که مهم هست من مفصل تو همین پست توضیح دادم علت و معلول هاشو 

الان اموزش و پرورش میخواسته خودشو در سطح درامد سنجش در بیاره اونم دست آویز  شورا انقلاب فرهنگی شد  که هرسال از این طرح ها میده چیز جدیدی نیست  که کلا باطل شد این طرح 

تازه به گفته یکی از نماینده های مجلس فقط ممکن بود کنکور دو مرحله ای مثل دهه 70 برگزار بشه نه چیز دیگ چون این مصوبه 13 بند داره و همش به نفع اموزش و پرورشه چیزی که سنجش و وزیر علوم بشدت مخالفند باهاش

----------


## Mds77

تعارضی میان مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با مصوبات مجلس وجود ندارد/ بخشی از سهمیه های کنکور ناعادلانه است - میزان

----------


## reza333

خب این جناب کبگانیان هیچ جوره از موصعش پایین نمیاد ، ایشون معتقدن هیچ تعارضی بین مصوبه ی شورا با مجلس وجود نداره . میفرمایند حتما سال ۱۴۰۲ تاثیر معدل شصت درصد و قطعی اعمال میشه . حداقل لامصب لااقل اون برگزاری دو تا کنکور  دریکسال رو بیخیال شو و اکر نه که شانس قبولی خیلی کم میشه .  

https://sccr.ir/News/19528/1/-%D8%AA...A7%D8%B1%D8%AF

----------


## reza333

در جلسه امروز شورای انقلاب فرهنگی، به تصویب رسید که تأثیر نمرات امتحانات نهایی دبیرستان در کنکور سراسری به صورت ۶۰٪ قطعی اعمال شده و دروس عمومی از کنکور سراسری حذف شوند و تنها در امتحانات دبیرستان مورد ارزیابی قرار گیرند.


 در سال ۱۴۰۲، تأثیر معدل مربوط به پایه دوازدهم خواهد بود و در سال ۱۴۰۳ و ۱۴۰۴ (طی دو سال) با برگزاری امتحانات نهایی در پایه های دهم و یازدهم، نمرات این دو پایه نیز به تأثیر معدل اضافه خواهند شد. 

واقعا فکر کنین امتحان ترمیم معدل بعضی برای پایه دهم ، امتحان ترمیم معدل بعضی برای پایه یازدهم ، امتحان ترمیم معدل بعضی برای پایه دوازدهم ، بعضیا دهم و یازدهم ، بعضیا دهم و دوازدهم ، بعضیا هر دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم ، اونم نه این که معدل طرف 16 باشه بخاد ترمیم کنه ، نه ، نه ، طرف مثلا معدل سال دهمش شده 18.90 ، ولی چون مجموعا معدل شصت درصد تاثیر قطعی  داره ، باید به سودای گرفتن معدل 20  نمره ی چند تا ننهایی شو ترمیم کنه . چه بازاری راه بیفته ، چه رشوه ها که داده نشه و چه پارتی بازی هایی راه نیفته که نمره 16 نازدانه ای  ، سوگلی ، اقازاده ای  20 بشود و ان بچه بدبخت دیگه حتی با اعتراض به حق نمرش نهایت شاید 0.25 بهش اضافه بشه . کنکور فعلی با همه مشکلاتش ، همچنان کور سویی بود برای بچه های طبقه ی متوسط و پایین تر که شاید از اون طریق به ارزوشون میرسیدن ،  اینم دیگه میخان بزنن نابود کنن.
هیچ بعید نباشه دو سه سال دیگه  اموزش پرورش به یکی از پولدارترین وزارتخونه های مملکت تبدیل بشه ، البته از جیب بچه های مردم امتحانات ترمیم معدل .  حقیقتا ننگتان باد .
باور کنین اصل  دعوا سر همین بود که چرا از سفره ی رنگین کنکور کم نصیب اموزش و پرورش میشه ، خب شورا هم اومد هزینه ی کنکور دروس عمومی رو برداشتن ، یه سفره ی خیلی پر هزینه تری به نام امتحانات نهایی دهم یازدهم دوازدهم البته از جیب ملت برای بهره بردن اموزش پرورش پهن کرد که اینا هم بشینن سر این سفره رنگین ، دیگه فقط موسسات خصوصی نخورن ، وزارتخونه ی دولتی هم شکمی سیر کنه  همچون یک کفتار ،  یک کرکس .

----------


## reza1401

*افتضاح بزرگی امشب رخ داد.ولی نباید بی انصاف بود.تو این مورد مقصر فقط شورای عالی نیست.امثال میرحمایت میرزاده که دوره ی قبلی تو مجلس بود و امثال بطحایی ها که صبح تا شب با گفتن از مافیای کنکور و استرس کنکور و....دنبال حذفش بودن هم تو این گناه شریکن.مگه سالها خیلیها از جمله نمایندگان مجلس هی نمیگفتن حذف کنکور!!مگه به ابراهیم خدایی بدبخت انواع و اقسام اتهامات رو تواین سالا نزدن.اینم نتیجه اش!حالا از ۱۴۰۲ به بعد حتی اگه فرد تو کنکور همه رو صدبزنه بازم معلوم نیست بتونه یه دانشگاه خوب قبول بشه.چون تعداد معدلای بیست تو پایه دوازدهم یا سالهای بعدترش یازدهم و دهم زیاده!!فقط چیزی که مشخصه اینه از این به بعد تعدادپارتی بازی و حق کشی هایی که میشه چندبرابر گذشته است.تا جایی که کسانی که به خاطر سهمیه ها کنکور رو عادلانه نمی دونستن خودشون روزی صدبار اظهار پشیمونی کنن.بی عدالتی واقعی از این به بعده.*

----------


## _Joseph_

*تازه بابا سهمیه رو هم به اینا اضافه کنید ببینید چه فاجعه ای رخ خواهد داد کسی که سهمیه 25 درصد داره میتونه با درصد زیست 10 درصد پزشکی قبول بشه


دوستان برید بخوابید فردا منتظر خبر و قانون جدید باشید با این وضعیتی که من میبینم این قصه سر دراز دارد 

جای مردان سیاست بنشانید درختی تا هوا تازه شود*

----------


## reza1401

روحانی خودش میدونست این قانون عین خندق میمونه واسه مجریاش.گذاشت قبل رفتنش تصویبش کرد.خدایی هم میدونست اجرای این قانون چقدر باعث منفورشدن مجریش میشه واسه همینم استعفاداد ورفت.رئیسی و پورعباس بدجوری تو دام شورای انقلاب فرهنگی افتادن!خیلی دوست دارم بدونم کبگانیان و عاملی که این قدر رو اجرای مصوبه تاکید دارن چه منفعتی این وسط نصیبشون میشه؟؟

----------


## mohammad1397

خخ خدایی دیوانه ان این چه سمی بود تصویب کردن  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## reza333

> روحانی خودش میدونست این قانون عین خندق میمونه واسه مجریاش.گذاشت قبل رفتنش تصویبش کرد.خدایی هم میدونست اجرای این قانون چقدر باعث منفورشدن مجریش میشه واسه همینم استعفاداد ورفت.رئیسی و پورعباس بدجوری تو دام شورای انقلاب فرهنگی افتادن!خیلی دوست دارم بدونم کبگانیان و عاملی که این قدر رو اجرای مصوبه تاکید دارن چه منفعتی این وسط نصیبشون میشه؟؟


خدایی استعفا نداد ، سر اجرای این قانون فرا احمقانه یه سری مخالفتهایی داشت ، اینا هم برکنارش کردن یکی رو اوردن رئیس سنجش گذاشتن که مطیعشون باشه ، اگه گفتن بمیر ، بمیره . 

اینا با این آشی که امشب برای بچه های مردم پختن ، ببخشید تو ما تحت مقامات اموزش پرورش عروسی به پا کردن .

----------


## _Hamid_

*قدرت و اختیارات شورا به طور نامحسوس و مشکوک به طرز عجیبی افزایش یافته ، طوری شده که مصوبات شورا رو هیچ نهادی نمیتونه لغو کنه! دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت و دانش آموزان هر چی اعتراض میکنن انگار به پشم اعضای شورا هم نیست و فقط حرف خودشون رو میزنند ، لااقل یک آیین نامه اجرایی منتشر نمیکنند تکلیف همه مشخص بشه فقط میگن به زودی آیین نامه میدیم ، معلوم هم نیست این به زودی کی هستش.*

----------


## reza1401

> *قدرت و اختیارات شورا به طور نامحسوس و مشکوک به طرز عجیبی افزایش یافته ، طوری شده که مصوبات شورا رو هیچ نهادی نمیتونه لغو کنه! دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت و دانش آموزان هر چی اعتراض میکنن انگار به پشم اعضای شورا هم نیست و فقط حرف خودشون رو میزنند ، لااقل یک آیین نامه اجرایی منتشر نمیکنند تکلیف همه مشخص بشه فقط میگن به زودی آیین نامه میدیم ، معلوم هم نیست این به زودی کی هستش.*


*برای بدترین حالت آماده باشید.بعید نیست بگن نظام قدیمیا که نمره شون راضی نیستن باید ترمیم  نمره نظام جدید شرکت کنن و از ۱۴۰۴ هم باید دیپلم نظام جدید مرتبط داشته باشی تا اجازه کنکور دادن داشته باشی.دیگه باید بدترین حالت رو واسه مصوبات شورا در نظر گرفت*

----------


## aminlmnop

از دوستان سن بالاتر توقع نداشتم اینطور تحت تاثیر قرار بگیرن . عزیزان کاربرد شورای انقلاب فرهنگی اینه هر چند وقت یه نطقی بکنه بقیه یکم بخندن شاد بشن . نمیدونم در چه حد اطلاعات دارید ، بیش از 50 درصد کنکوری های هر سال کسانی اند که اصلا دانش آموز نیستند و غالبا در نظام جدید معدل نگرفتند . ما حدود 70 هزار نفر داریم که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند . بعد واسه عمشون سابقه تحصیلی ببرن ؟ بعد مجلس مخالف ، دانش آموزا مخالف، دیده بان شفافیت مخالف اینا بیان یه مصوبه ای رو بدن بقیه هم بگن آفرین برو جلو. قابل توجهتون انقلاب فرهنگی از سال 86 میخواست کنکور رو حذف کنه و خیلی چیزای گنده از دهنش که فقط کاربردش این بوده یه سری بخندن و یه سری حرص بخورن و آخرش هم چیزی نشه. کلا چون ساختار کنکور نزدیکی خوبی به عدالت داره به ماتحت دوستان تو این شورا فشار آورده اما خب فشار زیادی میخورن . ورای امکان ترمیم معدل نگران نباشید این مصوبه تصویب نمیشه.

بعدشم ما حدود 10 هزار نفر معدل بالای 19.90 داریم که با توجه به سادگی این امتحانات تمام مدعیان کنکور جزو این بازه قرار میگیرن و عملا تفاوتی نداره و باز هم کنکور تعیین کننده اس. کبگانیان هم هعی فشار بخوره واسه حذف کنکور ببینم تهش چی میشه.

----------


## _Hamid_

*حالا ببینید جملاتی در مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ را :
ماده 5- موسسه می­تواند در پذیرش دانشجو در رشته محل­های پرمتقاضی حدنصاب برای نمره‌کل آزمون اختصاصی و نمره ­کل سابقه تحصیلی تعیین و پس از تصویب شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، حداقل دو سال قبل از پذیرش دانشجو اعلام عمومی نماید.
تبصره 1 : عناوین و ضرایب دروس آزمون اختصاصی و سابقه تحصیلی در هر یک از گروه­های آزمایشی توسط شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تعیین و هر سه سال قابل بازنگری خواهد بود و حداقل دوسال قبل از اجرا باید اطلاع رسانی عمومی شود
کم تر از یک سال و نیم تا کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مانده اما قرار بوده این موارد دو سال قبل از کنکور ۱۴۰۲ اطلاع رسانی بشه
*

----------


## ARONDEMO

چقدر ساده بودیم!!!گند این مصوبه از آنجایی باید پیدا میشد که گاج میکرونهایی دهم رو تولید کرد در حالیکه وقتی مصوبه، مرداد تصویب شد خبری از نهایی بودن دهم نبود!!!ممنون آقای جوکار خداقوت پهلوان از آلمان نشستی واسه آینده ماها تصمیم میگیری دست مریزاد...با این مصوبه هر ساله بر تعداد پشت کنکوریها اضافه خواهد شد و ترمیم معدل های هر سه پایه در چه بازه های زمانی برگزار خواهد شد؟؟!!الله یعلم حدود 30 امتحان...
 به هیچ وجه مافیا کنکور ضرر نخواهد کرد معلمای اختصاصی درامد کنکورشون سرجاش میمونه میان نهایی سه سالم برگزار میکنند معلمای عمومی کلاسای عمومی سه سال رو برگزار میکنند مشاورها هم که خزانه ای واسه خودشون میزنن...وقتی آیین نامه ای تدوین نشده و هیچی معلوم نیست میان میگن هرسال نهایی میشه به مرور زمان...باورتون میشه این تصمیم حتی بدون مشورت درست حسابی و  بدون اصلا حساب کردن کنکوریها در عرض 2 ساعت گرفته شد؟!
هیچی نمیتونم بگم همین...افتضاح تر از این نمیشد.

----------


## aminlmnop

بعضیا طوری قضیه رو جدی گرفتن انگاراینجا هیچ مسئولی نبوده تا حالا که یه حرفی بزنه فرداش بلند شه خودش یادش نیاد چی گفته.

----------


## aminlmnop

این هم برای خیال جمعیتون :

معاون حقوقی امور رئیس‌جمهور در پاسخ به آن نامه اعلام کرد «به موجب مصوبه مورخ ۲۰ آبان ۱۳۷۶ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، شورای یاد شده به عنوان مرجع عالی سیاست‌گذاری در چارچوب سیاست‌های کلی نظام محسوب می‌شود و مجلس شورای اسلامی به عنوان مرجع قانون‌گذاری، در سال ۱۳۹۲ راجع به نحوه سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزشی کشور مبادرت به قانون‌گذاری کرده است و مطابق تدبیر مقام معظم رهبری در مواردی که مجلس شورای اسلامی اقدام به وضع قانون کرده باشد، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی صلاحیت ورود ندارد لذا قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزشی کشور مصوب ۱۰ شهریور ۱۳۹۲، ملاک اقدام است».

----------


## Amir_H80

> این هم برای خیال جمعیتون :
> 
> معاون حقوقی امور رئیس‌جمهور در پاسخ به آن نامه اعلام کرد «به موجب مصوبه مورخ ۲۰ آبان ۱۳۷۶ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، شورای یاد شده به عنوان مرجع عالی سیاست‌گذاری در چارچوب سیاست‌های کلی نظام محسوب می‌شود و مجلس شورای اسلامی به عنوان مرجع قانون‌گذاری، در سال ۱۳۹۲ راجع به نحوه سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزشی کشور مبادرت به قانون‌گذاری کرده است و مطابق تدبیر مقام معظم رهبری در مواردی که مجلس شورای اسلامی اقدام به وضع قانون کرده باشد، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی صلاحیت ورود ندارد لذا قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزشی کشور مصوب ۱۰ شهریور ۱۳۹۲، ملاک اقدام است».


جلسه امروز شورا راجع به بررسی تعارض مصوبه مجلس و شورا بود که با اضافه کردن امتحانات نهایی به پایه های دهم و یازدهم خداروشکر این تعارض هم برطرف شد 
واقعاً از اعضای شورا ممنونم که اینقدر به فکر کنکوری ها هستند
وقتی خودشون میگن طرح خوبه چرا ما اعتراض میکنیم؟ حتماً یه چیزی میدانند که ما نمیدانیم
 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

*خداییش این شورا خیلی خوبن  

دوستان برید بخوابید بابا فردا پس فردا باز یه چیز جدید میاد 

از 1402 بکشید بیرون خیلی کنکور سمی خواهد بود خداییش / تقریبا فکر کنم شریور 1401 معلوم بشه تازه قراره چه اتفاقی بیافته*  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
*
یادتونه که کنکور 98 قرار بر این بود معدل قطعی بشه و همینطور هم شد و تصویب شد و رسما هم از سایت سازمان سنجش اعلام شد که 98 تاثیر معدل نهایی دوازدهم قطعی هستش دقیقا یادمه در اواخر بهمن 97 بعد از ثبت نام کنکور این طرح لغو شد و تاثیر مثبت شد و سنجش اومد باز گفت که تاثیر قطعی لغو شد و مثبت شد   اونزمان من پادگان بودم و داشتم اخبار کنکور رو بررسی میکردم / تا بوده همین بوده

 چند روز دیگه میبینید اخبار اود که کنکور کلا حذف شد*  :Yahoo (4): 

*باز یه ماه دیگه یکی دیگه نامه میزنه همه اینا کشکه و 1402 مثل 1401 میشه* :Yahoo (23): 

*یکی میاد میگه کنکور دو مرحله و در 4 بار برگزار بشه* :Yahoo (20): 

*اینا هنوز خودشوننمیدونن چیکار کردن و قراره چیکا بکنن و نکنن شرط میبندم برید از خود مغز متفکر این طرح سوال کنید چیکار داری میکنی میگه نمیدونم*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## reza333

> این هم برای خیال جمعیتون :
> 
> معاون حقوقی امور رئیس‌جمهور در پاسخ به آن نامه اعلام کرد «به موجب مصوبه مورخ ۲۰ آبان ۱۳۷۶ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، شورای یاد شده به عنوان مرجع عالی سیاست‌گذاری در چارچوب سیاست‌های کلی نظام محسوب می‌شود و مجلس شورای اسلامی به عنوان مرجع قانون‌گذاری، در سال ۱۳۹۲ راجع به نحوه سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزشی کشور مبادرت به قانون‌گذاری کرده است و مطابق تدبیر مقام معظم رهبری در مواردی که مجلس شورای اسلامی اقدام به وضع قانون کرده باشد، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی صلاحیت ورود ندارد لذا قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزشی کشور مصوب ۱۰ شهریور ۱۳۹۲، ملاک اقدام است».


*امروز جلسشون برای همین بود دیگه که بیان بگن مصوبه ی ما با مصوبه ی مجلس تعارضی نداره ، رئیس جمهورم که به نظر اصلا چیزی بارش نیست توی این جلسه بوده و اینا حرف خودشونو پیاده کردن و عملا حرف معاون حقوقی رئیس جمهور میشه کشک .  فقط باید اعتراضات حضوری در تهران و شهرهای بزرگ صورت بگیره . دیگه از مجازی ابدا چیزی جلو نمیره . باید بیایم تو گود . اگر برای کنکور 1401 بود میگفتیم وارد حاشیه نشین ولی این نقشه های پلید برای 1402 هستش و باید کنکوریای 1402 وارد میدون بشن تا دولت فعلا دست از اجرای این مصوبه ی پلید بکشه .  کنکور 1402 نه تاثیر معدل قطعی باید باشه و نه دو کنکور در یکسال . هر دوتاش فاجعست .*

----------


## _Joseph_

*ولی کلیت ماجرا تغییری نمیکنه 

یعنی چی ؟
یعنی اینکه زمین برند و هوا بیان در سال 1402 یه عده داوطلب و دانش اموز و فارغ التحصیل و ...... میخوان برن دانشگاه 
ظرفیت هم محدوده 
تعداد متقاضی هم زیاد 
شما هم باید همین دروس دبیرستان رو بلد باشید برای رفتن دانشگاه 
یه سیستمی رو باید روی کار بیارن که علم و دانسته شما رو بسنجن و در مقایسه با دیگران قرار بدن 

این کلیت ماجرا است 
پس درس بخونید اغاجان بابا جان درس بخونید . کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه بخونید همه چیرو*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *امروز جلسشون برای همین بود دیگه که بیان بگن مصوبه ی ما با مصوبه ی مجلس تعارضی نداره ، رئیس جمهورم که به نظر اصلا چیزی بارش نیست توی این جلسه بوده و اینا حرف خودشونو پیاده کردن و عملا حرف معاون حقوقی رئیس جمهور میشه کشک .  فقط باید اعتراضات حضوری در تهران و شهرهای بزرگ صورت بگیره . دیگه از مجازی ابدا چیزی جلو نمیره . باید بیایم تو گود . اگر برای کنکور 1401 بود میگفتیم وارد حاشیه نشین ولی این نقشه های پلید برای 1402 هستش و باید کنکوریای 1402 وارد میدون بشن تا دولت فعلا دست از اجرای این مصوبه ی پلید بکشه .  کنکور 1402 نه تاثیر معدل قطعی باید باشه و نه دو کنکور در یکسال . هر دوتاش فاجعست .*


*اعتراض ها باید
جلوی در همین شورای منحوس صورت بگیره
هر چند من اراده ای در دانش آموزان نمیبینم شاید فارغ التحصیل ها همراهی خوبی در این زمینه کنند*

----------


## Parimah

امروز یه اطلاعیه اومد روی سایت شورای انقلاب فرهنگی که برای تاثیر قطعی معدل برای 1402 و 1403 و 1404 

که واسه 1402 دوازدهم معدل قطعی هست و 1403 یازدهم و 1404 دهم یعنی هر سه پایه 


دوستان این خبر اصلا اهمیتی واستون نداشته باشه بخاطر اینکه روی همین سایت تغییرات کنکور 1402 و حذف کنکور و خیلی چیزای دیگه هم هست 

ولی تا زمانی که شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تایید نکنه و تصویب نکنه و سنجش اعلام نکنه هیچ ارزشی نداره

به مطالعه خودتون با ارامش ادامه بدین

----------


## reza333

> *خداییش این شورا خیلی خوبن  
> 
> دوستان برید بخوابید بابا فردا پس فردا باز یه چیز جدید میاد 
> 
> از 1402 بکشید بیرون خیلی کنکور سمی خواهد بود خداییش / تقریبا فکر کنم شریور 1401 معلوم بشه تازه قراره چه اتفاقی بیافته* 
> *
> یادتونه که کنکور 98 قرار بر این بود معدل قطعی بشه و همینطور هم شد و تصویب شد و رسما هم از سایت سازمان سنجش اعلام شد که 98 تاثیر معدل نهایی دوازدهم قطعی هستش دقیقا یادمه در اواخر بهمن 97 بعد از ثبت نام کنکور این طرح لغو شد و تاثیر مثبت شد و سنجش اومد باز گفت که تاثیر قطعی لغو شد و مثبت شد   اونزمان من پادگان بودم و داشتم اخبار کنکور رو بررسی میکردم / تا بوده همین بوده
> 
>  چند روز دیگه میبینید اخبار اود که کنکور کلا حذف شد* 
> ...


*نه داداش ، سال 97 بود یا 98 شورای سنجش که بازم اونجا با فشار وزارتخونه ی اشغال اموزش پرورش تصویب کردن تاثیر معدل سی درصد قطعی و سنجشم رسما توی سایتش زد ، بچه ها کوتاه نیومدن رفتن حضوری با نماینده های مجلس دیدار کردن توی شهرهای خودشون و اینقدر پیام فرستادن که  نماینده های مجلس شورای سنجش رو مجبور کردن مصوبه رو لغو کنه و سنجشم از روی سایتش برداشت و تاثیر دوباره شد مثبت ،* *الانم اگر به صورت میدانی و حضوری کار نکنیم ، کنکور 1402 بد جور تو پاچمون میکنن . باید حضورا وارد گود شد ، اعتراضات میدانی کرد ولی مسالمت امیز . دولت باید مخالفت کنکوریا رو ببینه تا فعلا از اجراش دست بکشه ، یه وقت دیدی دیدی شوخی شوخی کنکور 1402 رو طبق نقشه های ی پلید منصور کبگانیان و سعید عاملی برگزارش کردن.
*
*کنکور 1402 باید عینا مثل کنکور 1401 برگزار بشه بی هیچ تغییبر اجرایی. خواسته ی ما همین است و بس .
*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *نه داداش ، سال 97 بود یا 98 اینا تصویب کردن تاثیر معدل سی درصد قطعی و سنجشم توی سایتش زد ، بچه حضوری با نماینده ها دیدار کردن توی شهرهای خودشون و اینقدر پیام فرستادن که ، نماینده های مجلس شورای سنجش رو مجبور کرئن مصوبه رو لغو کنه و سنجشم از روی سایتش برداشت ،** الانم اگر به دصورت میدانی و حضوری کار نکنیم ، کنکور 1402 بد جور تو پاچمون میکنن . باید حضورا وارد گود شد ، اعتراضات میدانی کرد ولی مسالمت امیز . دولت باید مخالفت کنکوریا رو ببینه تا فعلا از اجراش دست بکشه ، یه وقت دیدی دیدی شوخی شوخی کنکور 1402 رو طبق نقشه های ی پلید کبگانیان و عاملی برگزارش کردن.
> *
> *کنکور 1402 باید عینا مثل کنکور 1401 برگزار بشه بی هیچ تغییبر اجرایی. خواسته ی ما همین است و بس .
> *


باید اینجوری بریم جلوی در شورا طومار بنویسیم و امضا کنیم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## farzaddd

فقط یه راه وجود داره مجلس قانون سال ۹۲ رو تغییر بده

----------


## _Joseph_

> فقط یه راه وجود داره مجلس قانون سال ۹۲ رو تغییر بده


*
فقط یه راه قطعی موجوده 

بریم دسته جمعی ممد علی شاه و ولادمیر لیاخوف رو از قبر بکشیمشون بیرون بیاریم و مجلس و شوار رو با هم به توپ ببندن* :Yahoo (5):

----------


## farzaddd

> *
> فقط یه راه قطعی موجوده 
> 
> بریم دسته جمعی ممد علی شاه و ولادمیر لیاخوف رو از قبر بکشیمشون بیرون بیاریم و مجلس و شوار رو با هم به توپ ببندن*


اول باید موسسه گاجو به توپ بست،اون جوکار خیلی دیگه گردن کلفت شده

----------


## reza333

> فقط یه راه وجود داره مجلس قانون سال ۹۲ رو تغییر بده


یعنی مجلس میتونه بیاد فرض مثال بگه از زمانی که سوابق تحصیلی هر سه پایه موجود شد ( که لااقل کنکور 1402 و 1403 تغییر نکنه) از اون زمان تاثیر قطعی اعمال بشه و باعث بشه مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی فعلا کنار زده بشه ؟

----------


## mohammad1397

ترکش این مصوبه ها به کنکوری های 1401 هم میخوره به شکل افزایش جمعیت و رشد تقلبا و رقابت شدید تو انتخاب رشته

----------


## Amir_H80

> ترکش این مصوبه ها به کنکوری های 1401 هم میخوره به شکل افزایش جمعیت و رشد تقلبا و رقابت شدید تو انتخاب رشته


دقیقاً همینطوره 
امسال خیلی ها با هر رتبه ای که آوردن انتخاب رشته میکنند چون میدونند اگه بخوان بمونن مسیر بسیار سخت با عاقبت نامشخص در انتظارشونه

----------


## farzaddd

> یعنی مجلس میتونه بیاد فرض مثال بگه از زمانی که سوابق تحصیلی هر سه پایه موجود شد ( که لااقل کنکور 1402 و 1403 تغییر نکنه) از اون زمان تاثیر قطعی اعمال بشه و باعث بشه مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی فعلا کنار زده بشه ؟


دقیقا واضح تر کنه قانونو،تعارض بین مصوبه شورا و مجلس قطعیه منتها چون شورا قوانین بالادستی(بیت رهبری) رواجرا میکنه معمولا مجلس یاد خودشو قاطی نمیکنه حتی ریییس جمهور هم همینطور،

----------


## reza1401

از۱۴۰۴ به بعد دیگه رقابت کنکور بی معنا میشه.شما فرض کن ده هزار نفرداشته باشیم که معدل دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهمشون بیست باشه.طبق صحبت پورعباس برنامه شون اینه کلا کنکور حذف بشه و معدل سه سال نهایی بشه معیار!خب تفکیک این معدلای بیست قرار چطور انجام بشه؟؟من بهتون میگم!هرکی رو خودشون دلشون بخواد میفرستن داخل.یعنی فرضا اگه رشته ایکس ظرفیتش ۱۰۰ تا باشه از بین این ده هزارتا معدل بیست هرکدوم رو خودشون بخوان پذیرش میکنن.یه جورایی شبیه داستان کنکور دکترا میشه که راه رو کاملا واسه پارتی بازی بازگذاشتن.

----------


## farzaddd

> از۱۴۰۴ به بعد دیگه رقابت کنکور بی معنا میشه.شما فرض کن ده هزار نفرداشته باشیم که معدل دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهمشون بیست باشه.طبق صحبت پورعباس برنامه شون اینه کلا کنکور حذف بشه و معدل سه سال نهایی بشه معیار!خب تفکیک این معدلای بیست قرار چطور انجام بشه؟؟من بهتون میگم!هرکی رو خودشون دلشون بخواد میفرستن داخل.یعنی فرضا اگه رشته ایکس ظرفیتش ۱۰۰ تا باشه از بین این ده هزارتا معدل بیست هرکدوم رو خودشون بخوان پذیرش میکنن.یه جورایی شبیه داستان کنکور دکترا میشه که راه رو کاملا واسه پارتی بازی بازگذاشتن.


نکته مهمتر دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ هست ،راحت قبول میشن کم هم نیستن

----------


## Amir_H80

> دقیقا واضح تر کنه قانونو،تعارض بین مصوبه شورا و مجلس قطعیه منتها چون شورا قوانین بالادستی(بیت رهبری) رواجرا میکنه معمولا مجلس یاد خودشو قاطی نمیکنه حتی ریییس جمهور هم همینطور،


اینو نشنیده بگیرید اما بعید نیست این مصوبه از بالا ، ابلاغ شده باشه ، شاید علت این همه تأکید واسه اجرا همین باشه

----------


## farzaddd

> اینو نشنیده بگیرید اما بعید نیست این مصوبه از بالا ، ابلاغ شده باشه ، شاید این علت همه تأکید واسه اجرا همین باشه


شورا قوانین بالادستی رو اجرا میکنه،وقتی دوتا نماینده مجلس اونجا هستن و رییس جمهور،هیچکدوم حرف نمیزنن یعنی کارو سپردن به شورا،باید ازطریق رهبری اقدام کنن بچه ها

----------


## farzaddd

یه کنکور بود که کم و بیش نه کلی ولی کم وبیش عدالت داشت تو این مملکت که اونم ****** رفت،همه چی ****** رفته دیگه،همه ناراضی هستن و دارن فرار میکنن

----------


## reza1401

> نکته مهمتر دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ هست ،راحت قبول میشن کم هم نیستن


اونا دیگه اصلا بدون گرفتن دیپلم جدید از ۱۴۰۴ حق ندارن برای دانشگاه اقدام کنن.کلا این طرح ظاهرا مشت اهنین شورابود در برابر اعتراضاتی که به سهمیه های مختلف اعم از سهمیه ی اعضای هیئت علمی و ایثارگران و....اعمال میشد ؛صورت میگرفت.جای اینکه سهمیه هارو درست کنند با حذف تدریجی کنکور راه رو واسه واردکردن نورچشمیاهموارترکردن!!!

----------


## reza333

*سبطی هم که ( نمیدونم الان قلبا از این مصوبه خوشحاله یا نه ) ولی به هر حال تو کانالش وویس داد خودشو کشیده کنار دیگه ، عملا دیگه کسی در کنار بچه ها نیست  که لااقل به عنوان یک واسطه صدای بچه ها رو به مقامات بالاتر برسونه .

نمیدونم اینجا اگر دوستانی هستن که تجربه دارن و البته میخان کنکور 1402 هم شرکت کنن خودمون یه اقداماتی رو شروع کنیم.*

----------


## farzaddd

> اونا دیگه اصلا بدون گرفتن دیپلم جدید از ۱۴۰۴ حق ندارن برای دانشگاه اقدام کنن.کلا این طرح ظاهرا مشت اهنین شورابود در برابر اعتراضاتی که به سهمیه های مختلف اعم از سهمیه ی اعضای هیئت علمی و ایثارگران و....اعمال میشد ؛صورت میگرفت.جای اینکه سهمیه هارو درست کنند با حذف تدریجی کنکور راه رو واسه واردکردن نورچشمیاهموارترکردن!!!


نه داداش قانون مجلس برای دیپلمه های سال ۸۴ به بعده به قبلیا تا ۱۴۰۴ راحت با صد‌درصد کنکور شرکت میکنن

----------


## farzaddd

> *سبطی هم که ( نمیدونم الان قلبا از این مصوبه خوشحاله یا نه ) ولی به هر حال تو کانالش وویس داد خودشو کشیده کنار دیگه ، عملا دیگه کسی در کنار بچه ها نیست  که لااقل به عنوان یک واسطه صدای بچه ها رو به مقامات بالاتر برسونه .
> 
> نمیدونم اینجا اگر دوستانی هستن که تجربه دارن و البته میخان کنکور 1402 هم شرکت کنن خودمون یه اقداماتی رو شروع کنیم.*


سبطی ترسیده،

----------


## farzaddd

سندو امروز بردن رهبری تایید کنه

----------


## Amir_H80

این قضیه به دولت هیچ ربطی نداره 
رئیس جمهور چه روحانی در زمان تصویب مصوبه در تاریخ پنج مرداد چه رئیسی در زمان تصویب مصوبه در امروز هیچ کاره هستند و هیچ حرفی هم انگار نمیتونن بزنن چون از بالا بهشون گفتن در این زمینه سکوت کنید

----------


## reza1401

منطورم از بعد ۱۴۰۴.چون خود نهایی کردن سه پایه هم تا اون موقع طول میکشه.کلا افرادی مثل بطحایی و میر حمایت میرزاده و کمرئی و اونایی که تو این سالا صبح تا شب از مافیای کنکور و استرس کنکور و...می گفتن دنبال همین طرح معیوب بودن!فقط تعجب من از کسی مقل دکتر عبدالعالیه که خودش استاد برق علم و صنعته ولی مدام از بدبودن کنکور تو تلویزیون میگفت!نمی دونم چرا فکر میکنن حذف کنکور باعث توسعه ی عدالت میشه؟؟خب وقتی حداقل ده هزارنفر واسه شریف و سی هزارنفر واسه دانشگاه تهران(مهمترین رشته هاش)داوطلب داریم مگه میشه ابزار غربال نداشته باشیم و با نمره های پایان ترم گزینش کرد؟؟؟حالا بحث تقلب و لورفتن سوالات بماند.ولی اون کشورایی که کنکور ندارن مردمش زیاد دانشگاه نمیرن و اوناییش هم که میرن به رشته های خاص هجوم نمیبرن!حالا هی  حضرات از سیستم فنلاند بیان تو تلویزیون بگن!

----------


## Amir_H80

> سندو امروز بردن رهبری تایید کنه


البته مصوبه رو نبردند سند تحول شورا رو بردند
سند تحول شورا هم اختیارات شورا رو افزایش میده

----------


## farzaddd

> البته مصوبه رو نبردند سند تحول شورا رو بردند
> سند تحول شورا هم اختیارات شورا رو افزایش میده


سند تحول دیگه،بردن اختیاراتشونو ببرن بالا،در واقع تاییدیه تلویحی همه چی رو بگیرن،
در کل این آخرین تیری بود بر پیکره عدالت،ایران تموم شد،

----------


## reza333

> این قضیه به دولت هیچ ربطی نداره 
> رئیس جمهور چه روحانی در زمان تصویب مصوبه در تاریخ پنج مرداد چه رئیسی در زمان تصویب مصوبه در امروز هیچ کاره هستند و هیچ حرفی هم انگار نمیتونن بزنن چون از بالا بهشون گفتن در این زمینه سکوت کنید


*چه به دولت ربط داشته باشه چه نداشته باشه ، مجریش دولت و وزارت علومه . اگر اعتراض حضوری نشه ، خب کار خودشونو پیش میبرن ، ولی تا قبل از نوشتن ایین نامه و این چرت و پرتا باید حضوری رفت اعتراض کرد. اینکه  مرداد 1402 ببینی بهتر از سالای قبل درس خوندی ولی بدتر شده رتبت ، اونجا دیگه جای اعتراض نیست ، اونجا دیگه کار تمام شده .    الان باید وارد میدون بشیم ، علاج واقعه  قبل از وقوع باید کرد .*

----------


## farzaddd

> منطورم از بعد ۱۴۰۴.چون خود نهایی کردن سه پایه هم تا اون موقع طول میکشه.کلا افرادی مثل بطحایی و میر حمایت میرزاده و کمرئی و اونایی که تو این سالا صبح تا شب از مافیای کنکور و استرس کنکور و...می گفتن دنبال همین طرح معیوب بودن!فقط تعجب من از کسی مقل دکتر عبدالعالیه که خودش استاد برق علم و صنعته ولی مدام از بدبودن کنکور تو تلویزیون میگفت!نمی دونم چرا فکر میکنن حذف کنکور باعث توسعه ی عدالت میشه؟؟خب وقتی حداقل ده هزارنفر واسه شریف و سی هزارنفر واسه دانشگاه تهران(مهمترین رشته هاش)داوطلب داریم مگه میشه ابزار غربال نداشته باشیم و با نمره های پایان ترم گزینش کرد؟؟؟حالا بحث تقلب و لورفتن سوالات بماند.ولی اون کشورایی که کنکور ندارن مردمش زیاد دانشگاه نمیرن و اوناییش هم که میرن به رشته های خاص هجوم نمیبرن!حالا هی  حضرات از سیستم فنلاند بیان تو تلویزیون بگن!


اینا فقط به فکر جیب خودشون،بچه هاشونن،قوم مغول جلوی اینا باید درس پس بده

----------


## farzaddd

> *چه به دولت ربط داشته باشه چه نداشته باشه ، مجریش دولت و وزارت علومه . اگر اعتراض حضوری نشه ، خب کار خودشونو پیش میبرن ، ولی تا قبل از نوشتن ایین نامه و این چرت و پرتا باید حضوری رفت اعتراض کرد. اینکه  مرداد 1402 ببینی بهتر از سالای قبل درس خوندی ولی بدتر شده رتبت ، اونجا دیگه جای اعتراض نیست ، اونجا دیگه کار تمام شده .    الان باید وارد میدون بشیم ، علاج واقعه  قبل از وقوع باید کرد .*


حرفت درسته ولی هماهنگیش سخته اون سبطی میتونه

----------


## farzaddd

> *چه به دولت ربط داشته باشه چه نداشته باشه ، مجریش دولت و وزارت علومه . اگر اعتراض حضوری نشه ، خب کار خودشونو پیش میبرن ، ولی تا قبل از نوشتن ایین نامه و این چرت و پرتا باید حضوری رفت اعتراض کرد. اینکه  مرداد 1402 ببینی بهتر از سالای قبل درس خوندی ولی بدتر شده رتبت ، اونجا دیگه جای اعتراض نیست ، اونجا دیگه کار تمام شده .    الان باید وارد میدون بشیم ، علاج واقعه  قبل از وقوع باید کرد .*


حرفت درسته ولی هماهنگیش سخته اون سبطی میتونه

----------


## reza333

> حرفت درسته ولی هماهنگیش سخته اون سبطی میتونه


*سبطی احتمال خیلی زیاد دیگه وارد این قضیه  نمیشه ،  ما باید خودمون اعتراضات حضوری رو شکل بدیم . نیازی نیست که جمعیتمون خیلی زیاد باشه ، هسته اولیه اعتراضات اگر حتی با 30  ، 40 نفر هم پا بگیره عالیه .   باید دیده بشیم تا حرفمون شنیده بشه ، نقریبا بالای 80 درصد کنکوریا معترضن به این قضیه ، اون 20 درصدی هم که موافق مصوبه هستن بندگان خدا اگاه نیستن و اگر نه اونا هم مخالف میشدن ،   حالا نمیتونیم یک جمعیت اعتراض حضوری 30  40 نفری سر و سامون بدیم ؟؟ هر کاری اون  اولش سخته ولی ما سمت حقیم و دلایلمون منطقی ، ما نباید جا بزنیم .*

----------


## ARONDEMO

بازم طبق معمول چیزی معلوم نشد و با این وضع همچنان آواره ایم
 حالا آموزش و پرورش اگر اصلاحیه این مصوبه رو اجرایی کند،سال بعد یعنی 1402 برای سه پایه متوسطه باید نهایی برگزار کنه دهم رو واسه 1404،یازدهم برای 1403،دوازدهمم برای 1402!!!!عجیبا غریبا...آموزش و پرورش و این اقدامات در کمتر دو سال!!! :Yahoo (39):  دوستان به نظر ول کنید بقول آقا یوسف بشینید تا شهریور 1401 قشنگ اختصاصیارو کار کنید تا ببینیم چی میشه...بقیش دست خداس ببینیم اموزش و پرورش و شورا چه آشی خواهند پخت الان میدونم خیلیا میگن اینا حتی کاراشونم غلط انجام بدن نتونن کاره خاصی بکنن میگن همه چیز گل و بلبل بود،میدونم بعید نیست ولی واقعیت از دست ما دیگه حداقل تا کنکور 1401 کاری ساخته نیست...مسئولین شورا اعتراضای ما رو شنیدن در مناظره آقای امرایی با ساکی و موسوی چند نفر اومدن تماس تصویری همش.ن معترض بود از کادر مدرسه هم حتی معترض داشتیم!!!اما حتی در جلسه ارزشی قائل نشده اند!!اهمیتی برای دیده بان شفافیت نداده ند...این قضیه کمی مشکوک است تولید میکرو نهایی از پایه دهم،لجبازی شورا و گفتن وقیحانه جمله مصوبات با مجلس تعارضی ندارد!!!...
کاش سربازی نبود و امسال میتونستم کنکور بدهم اما حیف...اینم بگم چه تاثیر قطعی،چه تاثیر مثبت،چه فقط اختصاصی،چه فقط عمومی و اختصاصی...وظیفه درس خوندنه ولاغیر ول کنید دیگه اینا نمی فهمن دیگه!ببینیم چیکار میکنن آیین نامشون رو بزارید تکمیل کنند ببینیم فردا پس فردا هم میان میگن جوهر خودکارمون تموم شده آیین ناقص مونده نتونستیم کامل بنویسیم!!!آرزوی موفقیت برای همه انشالله خبرای خوشی میشنویم.

----------


## MrSaber

خدا لعنت کنه باعث و بانی این تغییر و تحول بی اساس رو
حداقل حرفی میزنین قطعی حرف بزنید تکلیف ما چیه بخدا همش سرگردانیم

----------


## _Joseph_

> *نه داداش ، سال 97 بود یا 98 شورای سنجش که بازم اونجا با فشار وزارتخونه ی اشغال اموزش پرورش تصویب کردن تاثیر معدل سی درصد قطعی و سنجشم رسما توی سایتش زد ، بچه ها کوتاه نیومدن رفتن حضوری با نماینده های مجلس دیدار کردن توی شهرهای خودشون و اینقدر پیام فرستادن که  نماینده های مجلس شورای سنجش رو مجبور کردن مصوبه رو لغو کنه و سنجشم از روی سایتش برداشت و تاثیر دوباره شد مثبت ،* *الانم اگر به صورت میدانی و حضوری کار نکنیم ، کنکور 1402 بد جور تو پاچمون میکنن . باید حضورا وارد گود شد ، اعتراضات میدانی کرد ولی مسالمت امیز . دولت باید مخالفت کنکوریا رو ببینه تا فعلا از اجراش دست بکشه ، یه وقت دیدی دیدی شوخی شوخی کنکور 1402 رو طبق نقشه های ی پلید منصور کبگانیان و سعید عاملی برگزارش کردن.
> *
> *کنکور 1402 باید عینا مثل کنکور 1401 برگزار بشه بی هیچ تغییبر اجرایی. خواسته ی ما همین است و بس .
> *


*تعویق کنکور 99 چی؟؟؟ تا روز کنکور همه منتظر بودن تعویق بشه و خبری نمی امد از بهمن ماه اینجا تاپیک تعویق کنکور زده شده بود و صد ها صفحه هم ادامه داشت و تعویق افتاد 1 ماه قبل کنکور
بعدش هی دوباره گفتن باید تعویق بیافته و .... و وزیر بهداشت هم گفت تعویق می افته و حتی صدا و سیمای ملی هم گفت تعویق دوباره کنکور قطعی شد ولی سنجش زیر بار نرفت و دقیقا یک هفته مانده به کنکور تعویق دوباره منتفی شد 

از این خبر ها تو کنکور و در کل در این کشور زیاد شنیده میشه و اتفاق می افته و بعد دوباره تغییر و تغییر و .و.....

عرض کردم که تا بوده همین بوده و هست و خواهد بود 
تجربه هم ثابت کرده در کشور ما پیگیری با تجمع و کمپین و .......... جواب گو نیست و بیشتر وقت تلف کنی هستش تا یک کار و کنش اجتماعی . پس زیاد درگیرش نشید که خودتون رو هم ****** میدید و هیچ ارزشی برای تجمعات قائل نیستند اینا

بشینید درس رو مسلط بشید از الان به خدا اگه درس ها رو بلد باشید استرسی که الان از این مصوبه دارید خود به خود فروکش میکنه و ارام میشید. چون اعتماد به نفستون میره بالا و دیگه اهمیتی نداره چجوری ازتون امتحان بگیرن چون شما درس رو بلد هستید  و ......
بالاخره در کنکور 1402 هر جوری بخوان برگزار کنن رتبه 1و 2و 3و 4 و 100و 200و 2000 و 200000 خواهند بود / فرقشون هم اینه یکی خوب خونده رتبه اش خوب شده یکی کم خونده کم شده و یکی دیگه اصلا نخونده و بد شده و میمونه برای 1403 و باز هم روز از نو روزی از نو و باید دوباره تلاش کنه و درس بخونه

پس بشینید درستون رو بخونید و اخبار رو هم دنبال نکنید 
کلا تو این مملکت اخبار رو دنبال نکنید اخبار این مملکت نا امید کننده و سمی و زرد هستند اکثرا و شما رو از کاری که باید انجام بدید باز میدارند .{ البته اخبار و رسانه های کلیه ممالک اینچنین است ولی ما ایرانیها فکر میکنیم همه جا بهشته غیر اینجا} / برای کمک کردن به اینکه اخبار رو دنبال نکنید هم کتاب زیر رو به ترجمه عادل فردوسی پور مطالعه کنید.*

----------


## Parimah

> *اون دوستی که چند تا پست بالاتر تاریخچه کنکور میگفت و از مصوبه دفاع میکرد و از درآمد سنجش میگفت بیاد بگه توجیهش برای این قانون جدید چیه دیگه از کجای دبیرستان نمیخوان پول دربیارن ؟ سنجش یه بار در سال ۵۰ هزار تومن برای ثبت نام کنکور میگرفت بیسکوییتم میداد بهتون  حالا برید ۳۰ تا آزمون ۵۰ هزار تومنی بدید معدلتون آخرشم بیست نمیشه چون بیستا رزرو شده  من با اطمینان میگم تنها چیزی که تو این چهل سال عادلانه مونده بود همین کنکور بود که البته اولش صد در صد عادلانه اما بعد هر سالی که گذشت یه عده سود جو یه سهمیه گذاشتن روش تا فندق ها به زور وارد دانشگاه بشن اما بازم همون چند درصدی که بدون سهمیه میرفتن دانشگاه واقعا استحقاقش رو داشتن  اما با این مصوبه ضربه نهایی رو زدن و کنکور هم رفت در انحصار پارتی دار و پولدار حالا شرف داری بیا از مزایای اجرای مصوبه بگو ببینم چجوری توجیه میکنی*



 بنده نه پولی از سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو میگیرم نه پول زیر میزی از وزارت علوم بهم میرسه  که بخوام دفاع کنم


فقط یه ریز کلی خطاب به دوستانی که سوال داشتند و میخواستن بدونن نوشتم 


حرف کلی من این بود شما حتما با واژه ایگنور اشناییت دارین 

خیلی وقتا بدردتون میخوره ولی تو کنکور از همه بیشتر 

حاشیه ایگنور کنید 

خبرهای که از سایت شورای انقلاب فرهنگی میاد ایگنور کنید هر ماه هزاران از این مطالب و مصوبه های افزایش و کاهش میزارن چرا؟ چون کارشون همینه از این راه پول در میارن 

حتی چقدر واسه تعویق کنکور خون بچه ها تو شیشه کردند یه عده ایگنور کردن این مطالب رو درسشونو خوندن نتیجه شو گرفتند یه عده هر روز تو سایت ها و پیج ها و فارس نیوز امضا جمع میکردند تهش از کنکور هیچ بهره و سودی نبردند و سرشون بی کلاه موند 

تراز پایین ایگنور کنید 

باید یاد بگیریم همه اخبار ارزش دیده شدن و توجه ندارن 

هر وقت خود شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تایید کنه و سنجش اعلام کنه اون موقع میشه حائز اهمیت 

این مصوبه هم به درد باقاله پیچوندن میخوره هیچ ارزشی نداره 

شورا از سال 67قاطی کنکور شده تا الان 855 مصوبه داشته که البته خیلیاش مهم نبودن نمونه ش قانون حذف کنکور که اجرا نشد 

یا قانون پذیرش از طریق سوابق تحصیلی که قرار بود اجرا بشه ولی نشد 

نمیدونم چرا از این شورا میترسید 

اصل کاری سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هست که اصلا زیر بار و گردن نمیگیره


در ضمن هر تغییری در کنکور سایت سنجش اعلام میکنه نه شورا انقلاب فرهنگی

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*دوستان من نظام قدیمی هستم و احتمالا کنکورم میوفته برای 404 چون با این اوضاع باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و برای اینکار باید برم سربازی قبلش
بنظتون دیگه بیخیال کنکور بشم و برم سمت ارشد؟
نظرتون چیه؟*

----------


## MrSaber

> *دوستان من نظام قدیمی هستم و احتمالا کنکورم میوفته برای 404 چون با این اوضاع باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و برای اینکار باید برم سربازی قبلش
> بنظتون دیگه بیخیال کنکور بشم و برم سمت ارشد؟
> نظرتون چیه؟*


افرادی مثل تو که دارن کوتاه میان میرینن به همه چی
مگه وقتت رو از سر راه آوردی که بری دیپلم نظام جدید بگیری بری خدمت و این داستانا
یکم عاقل باشید توروخدا

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MrSaber


افرادی مثل تو که دارن کوتاه میان میرینن به همه چی
مگه وقتت رو از سر راه آوردی که بری دیپلم نظام جدید بگیری بری خدمت و این داستانا
یکم عاقل باشید توروخدا


ببین متوجه ام منظورت چیه
اما باورکن هر کاری میشد کردم؛ فرم فارس نیوز و فلان
داشتن گزینه های منعطف، شرط عقله
کنکور مجدد رو بیخیال نشدم اما باید برای هرچیزی آماده بود*

----------


## reza1401

> *دوستان من نظام قدیمی هستم و احتمالا کنکورم میوفته برای 404 چون با این اوضاع باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و برای اینکار باید برم سربازی قبلش
> بنظتون دیگه بیخیال کنکور بشم و برم سمت ارشد؟
> نظرتون چیه؟*


*شما تا ۱۴۰۴ نیازی به دیپلم مجدد نداری.اینو تو خود مصوبه شورا هم نوشته.حداقل ۱۴۰۲ که میتونی شرکت کنی و احتمالا امکان ترمیم نمره واسه دروس دوازدهم فراهمه.منتهی کلا این مصوبه؛ضربه بزرگی به عدالت تحصیلی وارد میکنه و برای همینم اکثریت خواستار لغوش هستن.هنوز اهرم مهمی به نام استیضاح وزیر علوم دست نمایندگان مجلسه!درسته اعضای شورا رو نمیتونن برکنارکنن ولی میتونن با تهدید وزیر به استیضاح وادارش کنن تو شورای سنجش و پذیرش قانون مجلس رو پیاده کنه.یعنی تا زمانی که هرسه پایه نهایی نشده سوابق تحصیلی مثبت باشه نه قطعی*

----------


## _Hamid_

*شورای نگهبان جلوی برخی طرح های من در آوردی مجلس چه طرح های مثبت چه طرح های منفی ایستادگی کرده و نگذاشته هر طرحی تصویب بشه
یکی از وظایف شورای نگهبان نظارت بر قوانین هستش
انشاالله تا عید این مصوبه توسط شورای نگهبان لغو میشه چون این طرح ناگهانی ، بدون زیرساخت هستش و از همه مهم تر >>>>> بودجه میخواد !
آموزش و پرورش معوقات دو سال پیش مصحح هاش رو هنوز نداده!
بسیاری از معلم ها دیگه تمایلی به تصحیح امتحان نهایی ندارن!

*

----------


## reza333

> *شورای نگهبان جلوی برخی طرح های من در آوردی مجلس چه طرح های مثبت چه طرح های منفی ایستادگی کرده و نگذاشته هر طرحی تصویب بشه
> یکی از وظایف شورای نگهبان نظارت بر قوانین هستش
> انشاالله تا عید این مصوبه توسط شورای نگهبان لغو میشه چون این طرح ناگهانی ، بدون زیرساخت هستش و از همه مهم تر >>>>> بودجه میخواد 
> 
> *


*مصوبه مال مجلس نیست که ربطی به شورای نگهبان داشته باشه .  مال شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ، هر چی تصویب کنن کسی نمی تونن بگه نه مگر خود دولت همراهی نکنه که تا این لحظه انچه می بینیم شورا ارباب است و رئیس دولت برده . 

یه چیز خنده دار شایدم گریه دار بگم این منصور کبگانیان سال 98 مصاحبه کرده که اصلاح سهمیه ها رو میخایم در دستور کار قرار بدیم ولی 1400 هم تموم شد هیچ سهمیه ای اصلاح نشد عوضش این چند ماه مصوبه های تغییرات اجرایی کنکور برای خدمت به منافع وزارت خانه آشغال اموزش پرورش و البته موسسه وزین گاج سریعا و هول هولکی فلفور در لحظه میاد تو دستور کار ، در یکی دو جلسه  بررسی میشه ، همون لحظه تصویب میشه و اعلام میشه .  
  مصاحبه ی سال 98 منصور کبگانیان توی خود سایت شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هست.  همچین ادم داغونی استاد مکانیک دانشگاه شریف هم هست
با همچین سیستمی لایق همچین زندگی و مملکتی هستیم.*

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> *شورای نگهبان جلوی برخی طرح های من در آوردی مجلس چه طرح های مثبت چه طرح های منفی ایستادگی کرده و نگذاشته هر طرحی تصویب بشه
> یکی از وظایف شورای نگهبان نظارت بر قوانین هستش
> انشاالله تا عید این مصوبه توسط شورای نگهبان لغو میشه چون این طرح ناگهانی ، بدون زیرساخت هستش و از همه مهم تر >>>>> بودجه میخواد !
> *


ببخشید شورای نگهبان چه ربطی داشت این وسط؟؟ به قول خودت شورای نگهبان آخرش رو طرح های مجلس اظهارنظرمیکنه نه طرح شورای انقلاب فرهنگی !!!
همه میدونن مصوبه غلطه منتهی چارتا مغزفندوقی کله گنده که به سودبچه هاخودشون رای میدن نمیخوان چیزیوبپذیرن وخودشونوبه نفهمی میزنن !! بنظرمن که اگه طرح مجلس بود بازبهتربود سریعترمیشدلغوش کرد ....خدا لعنت کنه روحانی رو که این دم آخری این مصوبه چرت رو امضا کرد و  جنگ رو شروع کرد و در رفت 

پ.ن: ولی من فکرمیکنم لغوبشه مخالف زیاد داره منتهی اینا سوهان روح ملت هستن تا دق ندن ول نمیدن

----------


## _Hamid_

> ببخشید شورای نگهبان چه ربطی داشت این وسط؟؟ به قول خودت شورای نگهبان آخرش رو طرح های مجلس اظهارنظرمیکنه نه طرح شورای انقلاب فرهنگی !!!
> همه میدونن مصوبه غلطه منتهی چارتا مغزفندوقی کله گنده که به سودبچه هاخودشون رای میدن نمیخوان چیزیوبپذیرن وخودشونوبه نفهمی میزنن !! بنظرمن که اگه طرح مجلس بود بازبهتربود سریعترمیشدلغوش کرد ....خدا لعنت کنه روحانی رو که این دم آخری این مصوبه چرت رو امضا کرد و  جنگ رو شروع کرد و در رفت 
> 
> پ.ن: ولی من فکرمیکنم لغوبشه مخالف زیاد داره منتهی اینا سوهان روح ملت هستن تا دق ندن ول نمیدن


*این رو هم در نظر بگیرید که آموزش و پرورش پول دوسال پیش مصحح هاشو هنوز نداده!*

----------


## _Hamid_

> *مصوبه مال مجلس نیست که ربطی به شورای نگهبان داشته باشه .  مال شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ، هر چی تصویب کنن کسی نمی تونن بگه نه مگر خود دولت همراهی نکنه که تا این لحظه انچه می بینیم شورا ارباب است و رئیس دولت برده . 
> 
> یه چیز خنده دار شایدم گریه دار بگم این منصور کبگانیان سال 98 مصاحبه کرده که اصلاح سهمیه ها رو میخایم در دستور کار قرار بدیم ولی 1400 هم تموم شد هیچ سهمیه ای اصلاح نشد عوضش این چند ماه مصوبه های تغییرات اجرایی کنکور برای خدمت به منافع وزارت خانه آشغال اموزش پرورش و البته موسسه وزین گاج سریعا و هول هولکی فلفور در لحظه میاد تو دستور کار ، در یکی دو جلسه  بررسی میشه ، همون لحظه تصویب میشه و اعلام میشه .  
>   مصاحبه ی سال 98 منصور کبگانیان توی خود سایت شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هست. همچین ادم داغونی استاد مکانیک دانشگاه شریف هم هست
> 
> با همچین سیستمی لایق همچین زندگی و مملکتی هستیم.*


وقتی خودش محصول سهمیه هستش چرا باید سهمیه رو حذف کنه؟! 
استاد مکانیک دانشگاه شریف شدنش هم با رانت و سهمیه بوده!

----------


## Parimah

> *دوستان من نظام قدیمی هستم و احتمالا کنکورم میوفته برای 404 چون با این اوضاع باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و برای اینکار باید برم سربازی قبلش
> بنظتون دیگه بیخیال کنکور بشم و برم سمت ارشد؟
> نظرتون چیه؟*



دوست عزیز چرا واسه اتفاقی که نیفتاده میبرین و میدوزین و به تنتون میکنید؟ 

آدم شب میخوابه نمیدونه صبح بیدار میشه یا نه

تو داری واسه 3 سال دیگه که نیومده از الان پی شو میریزی؟

اشتباهه 

من بالاتر هم گفتم وقتی چیزی داخل سایت سنجش تعیین نشده 

نیازی نیست از الان کاسه چه کنم دست بگیری

اگه معدل قطعی باشه اعلام میکنن 

همینطور که آذر 92 اعلام کردند که واسه سال 94 معدل قطعی هست 

اگه قصد کنکور دادن داری برنامه ریزی کن که تو 1 سال دیگه بهش برسی 

فکر کردن به چیزی که اتفاق نیفتاده یه اشتباه محض است 

از الان پرچم باختن رو برافراشت نکن 

به فکر بردن باش 

7 فوریه 2015 موقعی که رئال مادرید به اتلتیکو مادرید باخت

رونالدو گفت من از باختن متنفرم 

دفعه بعدی جبران میشه

چون پیروزی و تسلیم نشدن رو تو خونم تزریق کردم 

من برایِ حالِ خوبم ، می جنگم!
اوضاع ، هرچقدر که می خواهد ، بد باشد ؛
من شکست را ، نمی پذیرم !
به جایِ نشستن و افسوس خوردن ؛ می ایستم و شرایط را تغییر میدهم!
می جنگم، زخمی می شوم ، زمین می خورم، اما شکست، هرگز!
من عمیقا باور دارم که شایسته ی آرامشم،
و برایِ داشتنش، با تمامِ توانم، تلاش می کنم.
من آفریده نشده ام که تسلیم باشم ،
که مغلوب باشم،
که ضعیف باشم!
من آمده ام که جهان را ، تسلیمِ آرزوهایم کنم ،
"من" خواسته ام!
پس می شود...
میدانم ک می‌شود...

----------


## _Joseph_

*به جای این کار ها برید کتابهای میکرو نهایی رو بگیرید بخونید از الان 

اندک اندک جمع مستان میرسد  چرا برای شیمی کتاب چاپ کرده اند ؟؟؟ منتظر زیست و فیزیک و ... هم باشید . زیستش رو هم دکتر عیسایی به احتمال زیاد بنویسند چون که در لایوشون گفته بودند دارن یک کتاب سال به سال اموزشی مینویسند و راره برای 1402 منتشر بشه حالا میبینید .* :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

*بله همانطور که گفتم / سیاست تبلیغاتی گاج / این عکس جلد پشتی کتاب شیمی میکرو نهایی دوازدهم هستش که تو جلد پشتی تبلیغ میکرو نهایی فیزیک مکایان شد  ساچ واوو /  

#تبلیغ تاریخی

*

----------


## _Joseph_

*مصوبه در تاریخ مرداد ماه 1400 تصویب و ابلاغ شد 

اینهمه کتاب چاپ کردن و راهی بازار کردن یعنی اینکه کم کم از یکسال پیش انتشارات گاج از این مصوبه با خبر بود و خودش رو برای بازار یابی و ماهی گرفتن اماده کرده بود. چرا که اینهمه کتاب رو در این ماه سامان دادن و ...... کار یکی دو سه ماه نیست و برنامه بلند مدتی میطلبد.*

----------


## _Joseph_

*تکنیک امتحان نهایی نیدیه بودیم که به لطف آقایان شورای عالی و انتشارات منفور گاج ان را هم دیدیم . تبریک دوستان تبریک / منتظر بیلبوردهایی مثل تکنیکهای ترکیبی امتحان نهایی و تشریحی و تستی / پکیج جامع تشریحی تستی 
پکیج جامع Tضربدر 2  / پکیج جامع TT } testi * tasrihi{  و از اینجور ابتکار های حال به هم زن باشید 

حقا که مهران مدیری بسیار خوب تونسته بود در سریال هیولا این انتشارات و مافیای رو به تصویر بکشه 
**

**

**
*

----------


## farzaddd

اون مهران مدیری خودش حروم....فاند بگیره اعظمه

----------


## _Joseph_

> اون مهران مدیری خودش حروم....فاند بگیره اعظمه


*دقیقا درد اینه منتقد ما هم خودش یه پا فاسد و رانته { در جریان کارای مدیری هستم}
*

----------


## ARONDEMO

> فایل پیوست 99480
> 
> 
> *تکنیک امتحان نهایی نیدیه بودیم که به لطف آقایان شورای عالی و انتشارات منفور گاج ان را هم دیدیم . تبریک دوستان تبریک / منتظر بیلبوردهایی مثل تکنیکهای ترکیبی امتحان نهایی و تشریحی و تستی / پکیج جامع تشریحی تستی 
> پکیج جامع Tضربدر 2  / پکیج جامع TT } testi * tasrihi{  و از اینجور ابتکار های حال به هم زن باشید 
> 
> حقا که مهران مدیری بسیار خوب تونسته بود در سریال هیولا این انتشارات و مافیای رو به تصویر بکشه 
> *


مقدمه کتاب میکرو نهایی گاجه؟!عجب پست فطرتن اینا!!!حالا دوستانی که اعتقاد دارن مافیای کنکور ضرر می بیند تماشا کنند!هم کنکور هم نهایی به به چه شود 1404و 1403 از 1402 ای ها بدبختر هم خواهند شد...

----------


## _Joseph_

> مقدمه کتاب میکرو نهایی گاجه؟!عجب پست فطرتن اینا!!!حالا دوستانی که اعتقاد دارن مافیای کنکور ضرر می بیند تماشا کنند!هم کنکور هم نهایی به به چه شود 1404و 1403 از 1402 ای ها بدبختر هم خواهند شد...


*بله مقدمه شیمی میکرو نهایی دوازدهم گاج
تکنیکهای امتحان نهایی هم به ادبیات دبیرهای کنکوری اضافه میشه از این به بعد*

----------


## Mds77

من با کمیسیون اموزش مجلس تماس گرفتم
گفتند که اصلا مجلس نمیتواند ورود کند ، چون این مصوبه در شورا تصویب شده!!!
گفتن فقط از طریق شورا و ریاست جمهوری پیگیر بشین....

----------


## Mds77

خیلی راحت گفت ما اصلا نمیتونیم ورود کنیم حتی
گفتم پس ما چیکار کنیم
گفت به خود شورا معترض بشید!

----------


## Adame khob

> *دوستان من نظام قدیمی هستم و احتمالا کنکورم میوفته برای 404 چون با این اوضاع باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و برای اینکار باید برم سربازی قبلش
> بنظتون دیگه بیخیال کنکور بشم و برم سمت ارشد؟
> نظرتون چیه؟*


فک کنم ۱۴۰۲ هم به روال سالهای گذشته برگزار میشه 
اینطوری بیشتر از یه سال فرصت دارید برا کنکور دیگه چرا ۱۴۰۴

----------


## MrSaber

اگر چند نفر موافق هستین جمع بشیم بریم تهران حرف خودمون رو به نهاد ها برسونیم
بخدا مردیم از این حجم سرگردانی و معلق بودن

----------


## Metanoia

به عنوان یه کنکوری 1402 باید بگم این مصوبه برای خیلی از بچه های یازدهم ناشناخته هست و البت برای منم زیاد مهم نیست در نهایت حتی اگه تصویب هم بشه این قانون برای همه هست 
فقط کاش درست و حسابی اعلام کنن واقعا چیکاره ان ؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 
تنها راه درس خوندنه مگه چاره ای هم داریم تا 1402 خیلی اتفاق ها ممکنه بیفته اصلا شاید این شورا منهدم شد 
یا مثل کنکور 99 که یه بار گفتن به تعویق میافته و فرداش گفتن تعویق نداریم 
متاسفانه در کشوری زندگی میکنیم که اینجور اتفاق ها بخشی از اونه ولی بازم نمیدونم چرا بعضی ها خیلی تعجب میکنن 
به هر حال با مشورتی که با دبیران کنکور خودم داشتم متوجه شدم این طرح در صورت اجرا بیشتر از یکسال دوام نخواهد داشت و نسل ما یازدهمی های 1402 احتمالا اولین و آخرین قربانیان این طرح میشه 
هر چه بادا باد  مرا از فلاکت باکی نیست  :Yahoo (110): 
به هر حال یه سفره ایه که پهن شده هر کی باید ازش یه لقمه برداره دیگه چرا این وسط آموزش پرورش جا بمونه ؟؟

----------


## reza333

> اگر چند نفر موافق هستین جمع بشیم بریم تهران حرف خودمون رو به نهاد ها برسونیم
> بخدا مردیم از این حجم سرگردانی و معلق بودن


*من با اعتراض حضوری کاملا موافقم ، بهتره یه گروه تلگرامی ( از داوطلبای کنکور 1402) تشکیل بدیم ، اگر به 30   40 نفر عضو هم که واقعا اهل اعتراض حضوری باشن برسیم کافیه ، نمیخاد یه ابر گروه باشه ، 40 نفر پاشیم بریم حضورا اعتراض کنیم . کاری نکنیم تا بعد کنکور 1401 همچنان بلاتکلیف می مونیم. هنوز در مورد اینکه میخان سال 1402 یک کنکور برگزار کنن یا دو تا حرفی نزدن ، اگر بخان دوتا کنکور برگزار کنن که فاجعست ، اثرش به مراتب بدتر از تاثیر قطعیه.  به قول شاعر اگر دردم یکی بودی چه بودی*

----------


## Mds77

https://www.isna.ir/news/14001106042...A7%D9%86%D8%AF

----------


## _Joseph_

*در سال 94 که تاثیر نمرات دیپلم در کنکور قطعی بود یک راه در رو برای کسانیکه معدل حتی خوبی داشتند برای کم کردن تاثیر 25 درصدی قطعی معدل این بود که بروند و دیپلم غیر مرتبط با رشته ای که میخواهند کنکور دهند بگیرند تا دروس مشتکرشان کمتر باشد و تاثیری که میگذارد کمتر باشد 
یادم است برای رشته تجربی اکثرا بچه ها میرفتند دیپلم انسانی میگرفتند که تاثیر معدل 7 درصد انهم در دروس ادبیات عمومی و دینی و زبان بود 
بعضی ها هم دیپلم ریاضی میگرفتند چون رغبطی برای حفظیات انسانی نداشتند و تاثیر دیپلم رشته ریاضی در کنکور تجربی حدودا فکر کنم 18.87 درصد بود 

تاثیر قطعی معدل ویرانگر تر از ان است که حتی فکرش را بکنید حتی اگر معدل بالای 19.5 داشته باشید 

**به عکس زیر که برشی از یک تاپیک در همین انجمن مربوط به سال 94 میباشد دقت کنید. سال 94 تاثیر معدل 25 درصد قطعی بود

*

----------


## reza333

> https://www.isna.ir/news/14001106042...A7%D9%86%D8%AF


این بنده خدا خیلی دقیق مصوبه ی شورا رو نخونده ، شورا هیچ جا حرف از امتحان دهم و یازدهم غیر نهایی نزده ، گفته یازدهم نهایی باید بشه از 1402 و دهم نهایی بشه از 1403 و نهایی که شدن وارد تاثیر قطعی بشن .

----------


## Amir_H80

> *در سال 94 که تاثیر نمرات دیپلم در کنکور قطعی بود یک راه در رو برای کسانیکه معدل حتی خوبی داشتند برای کم کردن تاثیر 25 درصدی قطعی معدل این بود که بروند و دیپلم غیر مرتبط با رشته ای که میخواهند کنکور دهند بگیرند تا دروس مشتکرشان کمتر باشد و تاثیری که میگذارد کمتر باشد 
> یادم است برای رشته تجربی اکثرا بچه ها میرفتند دیپلم انسانی میگرفتند که تاثیر معدل 7 درصد انهم در دروس ادبیات عمومی و دینی و زبان بود 
> بعضی ها هم دیپلم ریاضی میگرفتند چون رغبطی برای حفظیات انسانی نداشتند و تاثیر دیپلم رشته ریاضی در کنکور تجربی حدودا فکر کنم 18.87 درصد بود 
> 
> تاثیر قطعی معدل ویرانگر تر از ان است که حتی فکرش را بکنید حتی اگر معدل بالای 19.5 داشته باشید 
> 
> **به عکس زیر که برشی از یک تاپیک در همین انجمن مربوط به سال 94 میباشد دقت کنید. سال 94 تاثیر معدل 25 درصد قطعی بود
> 
> *





> این بنده خدا خیلی دقیق مصوبه ی شورا رو نخونده ، شورا هیچ جا حرف از امتحان دهم و یازدهم غیر نهایی نزده ، گفته یازدهم نهایی باید بشه از 1402 و دهم نهایی بشه از 1403 و نهایی که شدن وارد تاثیر قطعی بشن .


شورا فکر همه جاشو کرده ، نمیدونستم شورا اینقدر قدرت و اختیارات داره کاش مجلس مصوبه رو تصویب میکرد! 
کبگانیان میگه وقتی تصمیمی خوبه باید گرفته بشه ، خودشون به این نتیجه رسیدند که طرحشون خوبه! طرحی که بدون نظرخواهی گرفته شده!
عاملی هم فکر میکنه مخالف های مصوبه فقط اساتید عمومی هستند و این توهم رو داره که اکثر دانش آموزان باهاش موافقند!

----------


## Mds77

> این بنده خدا خیلی دقیق مصوبه ی شورا رو نخونده ، شورا هیچ جا حرف از امتحان دهم و یازدهم غیر نهایی نزده ، گفته یازدهم نهایی باید بشه از 1402 و دهم نهایی بشه از 1403 و نهایی که شدن وارد تاثیر قطعی بشن .


ربطی به خواندن مصوبه نداره
این نقد به مصوبه شورا از این جهت وارده که ناقض قانون شورای سنجش و پذیرش و همینطور مصوبه مجلس است.

----------


## Mds77

> شورا فکر همه جاشو کرده ، نمیدونستم شورا اینقدر قدرت و اختیارات داره کاش مجلس مصوبه رو تصویب میکرد! 
> کبگانیان میگه وقتی تصمیمی خوبه باید گرفته بشه ، خودشون به این نتیجه رسیدند که طرحشون خوبه! طرحی که بدون نظرخواهی گرفته شده!
> عاملی هم فکر میکنه مخالف های مصوبه فقط اساتید عمومی هستند و این توهم رو داره که اکثر دانش آموزان باهاش موافقند!


اجرا نمیشه
شورا هم مثل هرارتا نهاد دیگه در کشور ما که کلا قانون زیاد تصویب میکنن اما پای عمل ک میرسند تازه می‌فهمند چه فاجعه‌ای است طرحشون

----------


## reza333

> ربطی به خواندن مصوبه نداره
> این نقد به مصوبه شورا از این جهت وارده که ناقض قانون شورای سنجش و پذیرش و همینطور مصوبه مجلس است.


*شما خودت مگه نمیگی کمیسیون اموزش گفته ما در برابر شورا فلجیم و ناتوان ؟؟؟ من از خدامه مجلس ازش بخاری بلند شه و این مصوبه ی لعنتی هیچ بندش اجرایی نشه.*

----------


## Mds77

دوستان نظام قدیم باید یادشون باشه که تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور ۹۸ روی سایت سنجش رفت حتی!
اما نهایتا آبان لغو شد...

----------


## Amir_H80

> ربطی به خواندن مصوبه نداره
> این نقد به مصوبه شورا از این جهت وارده که ناقض قانون شورای سنجش و پذیرش و همینطور مصوبه مجلس است.


شورا رو اگه بخوایم بررسی کنیم به این نتیجه میرسیم که یک نهاد قدرتمندی هستش که هیچکس نمیتونه جلوشو بگیره ، باز مجلس ، مصوباتش رو شورای نگهبان میتونه ابطال کنه اما شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی طی یکی دوسال گذشته به یک نهاد قدرتمند و با اختیارات فراوان تبدیل شده و حرف هم حرف خودشونه!
دیروز شورا به این نتیجه رسید که تناقضی میان مصوبه شورا و مجلس وجود نداره!واسه محکم کاری هم گفت طی سال های بعد یازدهم و دهم رو هم نهایی میکنیم!

----------


## Mds77

> *شما خودت مگه نمیگی کمیسیون اموزش گفته ما در برابر شورا فلجیم و ناتوان ؟؟؟ من از خدامه مجلس ازش بخاری بلند شه و این مصوبه ی لعنتی هیچ بندش اجرایی نشه.*


اره این چیزیه که به من گفتن امروز.
اما دلیل نمیشه مصوبه بخواد اجرا بشه
احتمال لغوش هست...
شورا با اجرای این مصوبه به اعتبار خودش لطمه خواهد زد و بنظرم هیچگاه اینکار رو نخواهد کرد...

----------


## Mds77

> شورا رو اگه بخوایم بررسی کنیم به این نتیجه میرسیم که یک نهاد قدرتمندی هستش که هیچکس نمیتونه جلوشو بگیره ، باز مجلس ، مصوباتش رو شورای نگهبان میتونه ابطال کنه اما شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی طی یکی دوسال گذشته به یک نهاد قدرتمند و با اختیارات فراوان تبدیل شده و حرف هم حرف خودشونه!
> دیروز شورا به این نتیجه رسید که تناقضی میان مصوبه شورا و مجلس وجود نداره!واسه محکم کاری هم گفت طی سال های بعد یازدهم و دهم رو هم نهایی میکنیم!


هرچقدر هم که قدرتمند باشه ، نمیتونه امتحانات اموزش و پرورش را که هنوز امنیتشان تضمین نشده و استاندارد هم نیستند در نتیجه کنکور داوطلبان تاثیر بده.
قطعا تعویق میخوره...در بدترین حالت

----------


## _Joseph_

> شورا فکر همه جاشو کرده ، نمیدونستم شورا اینقدر قدرت و اختیارات داره کاش مجلس مصوبه رو تصویب میکرد! 
> کبگانیان میگه وقتی تصمیمی خوبه باید گرفته بشه ، خودشون به این نتیجه رسیدند که طرحشون خوبه! طرحی که بدون نظرخواهی گرفته شده!
> عاملی هم فکر میکنه مخالف های مصوبه فقط اساتید عمومی هستند و این توهم رو داره که اکثر دانش آموزان باهاش موافقند!


*ببین این مصوبه هر طوری فکر کنی قابلیت اجرایی شدن اصلا نداره 
شورا هم با جلسه دیروزش که گفت سه سال رو نهایی میکنیم بیشتر نشون داد که این مصوبه ایراد داره و ناقصه 
و فقط اومدن یه حرفی زدن که بگن ما به قانون مجلس اشراف داریم و ....
در ضمن 
این مصوبه حتی اگر لغو هم نشه اجرایی نمیشه مثل همین قانون مجلس که 8 ساله تصویب شده و ابلاغ هم شده ولی نهاد اموزش و پرورش و سنجش قدرت اجراییش رو ندارن و همینطوری رو زمین مونده 
این طرح هم همینطوری رو زمین میمونه و اجرایی نمیشه 
اگرم بخوان اجراییش کنن با چنان اعتراضی روبرو میشن که پشماشون میریزه

 به خاطر همین هم هستش که هنوز هیچ نهادی هیچ گامی برای نوشته شدن آئین نامه اجرایی این مصصوبه گام برنداشته و همشون سکوت اختیار کرده اند تا بادی که این شورا بلند کرده بخوابه

 در ضمن در مورد کنکور فقط شورا تصمیم گیری نمیکنه 

مصوبات کنکور رو ین نهادها با همفکری هم انجام میدن و آئین نامه رو مینویسن اسم نهادشونم هست شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو
شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی+ سازمان سنجش+وزارت آموزش پرورش+وزارت علوم+وزارت بهداشت+رئسای دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نور+کمیسیون اموزش و تحقیقات مجلس*

----------


## Mds77

> *ببین این مصوبه هر طوری فکر کنی قابلیت اجرایی شدن اصلا نداره 
> شورا هم با جلسه دیروزش که گفت سه سال رو نهایی میکنیم بیشتر نشون داد که این مصوبه ایراد داره و ناقصه 
> و فقط اومدن یه حرفی زدن که بگن ما به قانون مجلس اشراف داریم و ....
> در ضمن 
> این مصوبه حتی اگر لغو هم نشه اجرایی نمیشه مثل همین قانون مجلس که 8 ساله تصویب شده و ابلاغ هم شده ولی نهاد اموزش و پرورش و سنجش قدرت اجراییش رو ندارن و همینطوری رو زمین مونده 
> این طرح هم همینطوری رو زمین میمونه و اجرایی نمیشه 
> اگرم بخوان اجراییش کنن با چنان اعتراضی روبرو میشن که پشماشون میریزه*


قانون مجلس ، که سه سال را مدنظر قرار داده...

----------


## reza333

> هرچقدر هم که قدرتمند باشه ، نمیتونه امتحانات اموزش و پرورش را که هنوز امنیتشان تضمین نشده و استاندارد هم نیستند در نتیجه کنکور داوطلبان تاثیر بده.
> قطعا تعویق میخوره...در بدترین حالت


به نظر من اجراش میکنن و سال 1402 نمرات دوازدهم و که الان نهایی برگزار میشه  تاثیر قطعی میدن . خدا کنه نظر من اشتباه از اب در بیاد

----------


## Mds77

نیمی از داوطلبین کنکور، فارغ‌التحصیلان هستند
با اجرای این مصوبه خیلیها قید شرکت در کنکور را میزنند و این یعنی متضرر شدن خودشان

----------


## Mds77

> به نظر من اجراش میکنن و سال 1402 نمرات دوازدهم و که الان نهایی برگزار میشه  تاثیر قطعی میدن . خدا کنه نظر من اشتباه از اب در بیاد


حق دارید بدبین باشید
اما ما نظام قدیمها از این قبیل مزخرفات ، زیاد شنیده‌ایم...

----------


## _Joseph_

> به نظر من اجراش میکنن و سال 1402 نمرات دوازدهم و که الان نهایی برگزار میشه  تاثیر قطعی میدن . خدا کنه نظر من اشتباه از اب در بیاد


*یه لحظه به این فکر کن چجوری اجراییش میکنن؟؟؟
اصلا جوابی براش موجود نیست 
همه که دانش اموز نیستند آخه اگر همه دانش اموز بودند بله کاملا اجرا شدنی بود 
از مهندس و نظام قدیم و دهه 60 و 70 و 80 بگیر تا استاد و معلم و ........ میان کنکور شرکت میکنن بعد میخوان به اینا بگن بیایید اول امتحان نهایی تشریحی بدید ؟؟؟؟؟ هیچ کس قبول نمیکنه این  رو
 به نظرم من 60 درصد مثبت اعمال میکنن تا کسانیکه معدل خوبی دارن و کنکور رو خراب میکنن لاقل رتبه شون یکم بیشتر بهتر بشه مثلا 50 هزارشون بشه 25 هزار
 اگر قطعی بخوان اعمال کنن حتی معدل خوبا هم ضرر میکنن چون تاثیر منفی هم بهش اعمال میشه عین همین تست غلط کنکور که درصد رو کم میکنه ففقط اونایی خنثی میشن که معدلشون 20 هست بقیه ضرر میکنن 
اگر مثبت بشه فقط مواقعی که رتبه رو خوب و بهتر کنه تاثیر میزاره*

----------


## reza333

> حق دارید بدبین باشید
> اما ما نظام قدیمها از این قبیل مزخرفات ، زیاد شنیده‌ایم...


من خودم نظام قدیمی ام و همه ی این چیزا رو از سالهای خیلی قبل تر دیدم ولی این دفعه ماجرا فرق میکنه ، همون سالها هم اعتراضات بچه ها نمیزاشت اینا هر چی میخان تصویب کنن ولی الان تصویب هم کردن و رفت سبطی هم که ترسید کشید کنار، این دانش اموزا که نصفشون خوشحالن عمومیا حذف شده کنکور هم شده دوبار در سال  .....

----------


## reza333

> *یه لحظه به این فکر کن چجوری اجراییش میکنن؟؟؟
> اصلا جوابی براش موجود نیست 
> همه که دانش اموز نیستند آخه اگر همه دانش اموز بودند بله کاملا اجرا شدنی بود 
> از مهندس و نظام قدیم و دهه 60 و 70 و 80 بگیر تا استاد و معلم و ........ میان کنکور شرکت میکنن بعد میخوان به اینا بگن بیایید اول امتحان نهایی تشریحی بدید ؟؟؟؟؟ هیچ کس قبول نمیکنه این  رو
>  به نظرم من 60 درصد مثبت اعمال میکنن تا کسانیکه معدل خوبی دارن و کنکور رو خراب میکنن لاقل رتبه شون یکم بیشتر بهتر بشه مثلا 50 هزارشون بشه 25 هزار
>  اگر قطعی بخوان اعمال کنن حتی معدل خوبا هم ضرر میکنن چون تاثیر منفی هم بهش اعمال میشه عین همین تست غلط کنکور که درصد رو کم میکنه ففقط اونایی خنثی میشن که معدلشون 20 هست بقیه ضرر میکنن 
> اگر مثبت بشه فقط مواقعی که رتبه رو خوب و بهتر کنه تاثیر میزاره*


همون طور که سال 1393 و 1394 اجراش کردن . همون طور 1402 هم اجراش میکنن . مگر اینکه اعتراضات واقعا زیاد بشه و دانش اموزا بیان پای کار که فعلا این نسل تو خواب و رویاست.

----------


## Mds77

> من خودم نظتام قدیمی ام و همه ی این چیزا رو از سالهای خیلی قبل تر دیدم ولی این دفعه ماجرا فرق میکنه ، همون سالها هم اعتراضات بچه ها نمیزاشت اینا هر چی میخان تصویب کنن ولی الان تصویب هم کردن و رفت سبطی هم که ترسید کشید کنار، این دانش اموزا که نصفشون خوشحالن عمومیا حذف شده کنکور هم شده دوبار در سال  .....


سبطی سکوت کرده بخاطر تهمت دیروز اما نکشیده کنار...
چون که بچه‌ها مدام ازش میخوان که پیگیر باشه ، قطعا برمیگرده...
چندماه قبل هم گفته بود خسته شده اما برگشت...

بله به تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رسیده.
 اما سال ۹۸ به تصویب شورای سنجش و پذیرش هم رسیده بود! ایین نامه اجرایی هم لازم نداشت! راحت می‌توانستند اجرا کنند :Yahoo (1): 
درنهایت چه شد؟ لعو شد

----------


## mohammad1397

> *یه لحظه به این فکر کن چجوری اجراییش میکنن؟؟؟
> اصلا جوابی براش موجود نیست 
> همه که دانش اموز نیستند آخه اگر همه دانش اموز بودند بله کاملا اجرا شدنی بود 
> از مهندس و نظام قدیم و دهه 60 و 70 و 80 بگیر تا استاد و معلم و ........ میان کنکور شرکت میکنن بعد میخوان به اینا بگن بیایید اول امتحان نهایی تشریحی بدید ؟؟؟؟؟ هیچ کس قبول نمیکنه این  رو
>  به نظرم من 60 درصد مثبت اعمال میکنن تا کسانیکه معدل خوبی دارن و کنکور رو خراب میکنن لاقل رتبه شون یکم بیشتر بهتر بشه مثلا 50 هزارشون بشه 25 هزار
>  اگر قطعی بخوان اعمال کنن حتی معدل خوبا هم ضرر میکنن چون تاثیر منفی هم بهش اعمال میشه عین همین تست غلط کنکور که درصد رو کم میکنه ففقط اونایی خنثی میشن که معدلشون 20 هست بقیه ضرر میکنن 
> اگر مثبت بشه فقط مواقعی که رتبه رو خوب و بهتر کنه تاثیر میزاره*


منطق که ندارن یهو دیدی گفتن مثلا بیست درصد ظرفیت به پشت کنکوریا اختصاص میدیم که مشکلشون حل بشه ! از دید اینا کنکوری های اصیل دببرستانی ها هستن مگه 98 ندیدی که اون کچل گفت از عمد سوالات نظام جدید ساده دادیم

----------


## Mds77

> همون طور که سال 1393 و 1394 اجراش کردن . همون طور 1402 هم اجراش میکنن . مگر اینکه اعتراضات واقعا زیاد بشه و دانش اموزا بیان پای کار که فعلا این نسل تو خواب و رویاست.


من با چندتاشون صحبت کردم ، مخالفتد و ناراحت...
یکسری ترمیم معدل هم شرکت کرده اند و نمره‌ جالبی کسب نکرده‌اند!

----------


## _Joseph_

> همون طور که سال 1393 و 1394 اجراش کردن . همون طور 1402 هم اجراش میکنن . مگر اینکه اعتراضات واقعا زیاد بشه و دانش اموزا بیان پای کار که فعلا این نسل تو خواب و رویاست.


*سال 93 نه تاثیر معدل فقط در سال 94 قطعی اعمال شد و همان یکبار هم گند تاثیر قطعی نمایان گردید برای همه اعم از سیاسیون و دانش اموز و معلم و مشاور و ..........

دلیل اینکه در سال 1402 هم اجرایی نمیشه همون تجربه ناموفق تاثیر قطعی در سال 94 هست که همه دیدن چه اشتباه و فاجعه ای رو به وجود اورد تا جایی که دیوان عدالت اداری حکم ابطال صادر کرد 

خیالت راحت که اجرایی نمیشه 
در ضمن هنوز زوده برای کنکور 1402 از الان نظر داد تنور 1401 تازه داره حالا حالا ها داغ میشه بزار 1401 برگزار بشه و یازدهمی ها وارد دوازدهم بشن اونوقت ببین چه بلبشویی به پا میشه*

----------


## Mds77

> منطق که ندارن یهو دیدی گفتن مثلا بیست درصد ظرفیت به پشت کنکوریا اختصاص میدیم که مشکلشون حل بشه ! از دید اینا کنکوری های اصیل دببرستانی ها هستن مگه 98 ندیدی که اون کچل گفت از عمد سوالات نظام جدید ساده دادیم


نه بابا:/
دیگه انقدر هم ... نیستن

----------


## _Joseph_

> سبطی سکوت کرده بخاطر تهمت دیروز اما نکشیده کنار...


*اون فایل صوتی رو داری؟؟؟ چی بود و چی میگفتن توش با عمارلو که تو میکروفون اتفاقی ضبط شده بود؟*

----------


## Mds77

> *اون فایل صوتی رو داری؟؟؟ چی بود و چی میگفتن توش با عمارلو که تو میکروفون اتفاقی ضبط شده بود؟*


نه ندارم من ولی منظورم به اون موضوع نبود

----------


## reza333

> *سال 93 نه تاثیر معدل فقط در سال 94 قطعی اعمال شد و همان یکبار هم گند تاثیر قطعی نمایان گردید برای همه اعم از سیاسیون و دانش اموز و معلم و مشاور و ..........
> 
> دلیل اینکه در سال 1402 هم اجرایی نمیشه همون تجربه ناموفق تاثیر قطعی در سال 94 هست که همه دیدن چه اشتباه و فاجعه ای رو به وجود اورد تا جایی که دیوان عدالت اداری حکم ابطال صادر کرد 
> 
> خیالت راحت که اجرایی نمیشه 
> در ضمن هنوز زوده برای کنکور 1402 از الان نظر داد تنور 1401 تازه داره حالا حالا ها داغ میشه بزار 1401 برگزار بشه و یازدهمی ها وارد دوازدهم بشن اونوقت ببین چه بلبشویی به پا میشه*


*تاثیر معدل دو سال به صورت قطعی اعمال شد 93 و 94 . من حتی چند تا از کارنامه هاشو داشتم ولی گم کردم . یکی بود دیپلم هنرستان داشت و مدرک کاردانی . کنکور تجربی داده بود ، چون براش هیچ سابقه امتحان نهایی موجود نبود با یه درصدای خیلی باحالی رتبه ی 3 رقمی اورده بود . عملا کسی که مثلا دیپلم انسانی داره بره کنکور تجربی بده ، قشنگ مثل یه سهمیه میشه براش . البته این دفعه یه فرقی داره هم وزن معدل از وزن کنکور رفته بالا تر ، اونجا 25 به 75 بود ، اینجا شده 60 به 40 و هم اینکه نهایی سختتر برگزار میشه و ترازش رشد میکنه* .

----------


## _Joseph_

> *تاثیر معدل دو سال به صورت قطعی اعمال شد 93 و 94 . من حتی چند تا از کارنامه هاشو داشتم ولی گم کردم . یکی بود دیپلم هنرستان داشت و مدرک کاردانی . کنکور تجربی داده بود ، چون براش هیچ سابقه امتحان نهایی موجود نبود با یه درصدای خیلی باحالی رتبه ی 3 رقمی اورده بود . عملا کسی که مثلا دیپلم انسانی داره بره کنکور تجربی بده ، قشنگ مثل یه سهمیه میشه براش . البته این دفعه یه فرقی داره هم وزن معدل از وزن کنکور رفته بالا تر ، اونجا 25 به 75 بود ، اینجا شده 60 به 40 و هم اینکه نهایی سختتر برگزار میشه و ترازش رشد میکنه* .


*اجرایی نمیشه نگران نباش 
اگر هم اجرایی بشه بار ها گفته ام کسی که دروس رو مسلط باشه حقش رو میگیره از این سیستم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه ندارم من ولی منظورم به اون موضوع نبود


*پس جریان چی بود ؟؟؟ چرا سبطی سرد شد*

----------


## ARONDEMO

> *پس جریان چی بود ؟؟؟ چرا سبطی سرد شد*


گویا از خبرگزاری صداسیما،بهش گفتن منفعت خودشو میخواد تو کانالش خیلی خوشحالی میکنه بابت نامه معاونت حقوقی. برمیگرده دوستان من وقتی این مصوبه مرداد ماه ابلاغ شد بهش پیام دادم گفت کاری از من دیگه ساخته نیست و همکاران منو به خاطر تعارض منفعتم همراهی نمیکنن ولی دیدین که اومد.عصبانیه و خسته شده همین
 یعنی هممون عصبانی شدیم و دلمون شکست،ذهنا خسته...وقتی با وقاحت شورا( کبگانیان و عاملی )حرصمون میدن و میگن با مجلس تعارضی نداریم،به شخصیتمون توهین میکنن...گاج از اونور از آب گل آلود ماهی میگیره،دیده بان در دیدار با نوری وزیر آ.پ ماجرای میکرونهایی رو بهش میگن که یک ماه ابلاغیه کتابشو وارد بازار کرده،ولی حتی به شخمشونم نمیگیرن میان بیشتر بهش بها میدن،چی میشه گفت...مرد حسابی حیا نمیکنید؟!
اینا تدابیری است برای جبران کسری بودجه آموزش و پرورش....رئیسی شعارش این بود عدالت خواهم و با فساد مبارزه خواهم کرد پیرو مردم....کو!؟تو جلسه دیروز زبون نداشت؟! این قضیه خیلی مشکوکه من یادمه سال 98 به واعظی دفتر ریاست جمهوری دیده بان نامه نوشت که بررسی کنید تاثیر معدلو در شورای سنجش و پذیرش،نامه زد به وزارت علوم که بررسی کنید و بررسیم شد و تنها موافق تاثیر معدل آ.پ بود.حالا اینجا زلفی گل که عین خیالشم نیست خداییم برکنار شد،عباسپورم که بد تر...اصلا این مصوبه منطقی نیست سال بعد اگه اجرا بشه فقط و فقط پایه دوازدهم 74 درصد تاثیر گذاره!!!باورتون میشه!!!مجموعا دهم و یازدهم میشه 26 درصد!!!زیست دهم و یازدهم که شامل بخش اعظمی از زیست شناسیه(بدن انسان،جانور) و برای هر دانش آموز تجربی مهمه،اهمیتش به زیر 20 درصد نزول میکنه!!!برای رشته ریاضی هم همینطور،رشته انسانی هم همینطور،زبان چطور میخوان عمومی رو حذف کنن!!...
بعد میخوان آیین نامه بنویسن،بنویس هرچی دلت خواست بنویس....

----------


## _Joseph_

> گویا از خبرگزاری صداسیما،بهش گفتن منفعت خودشو میخواد تو کانالش خیلی خوشحالی میکنه بابت نامه معاونت حقوقی.


*واقعا؟؟؟ فیلمش رو دارید ؟
شک نکن گاج به اون صدا و سیما هم رشوه داده بیان سبطی رو بکوبن*

----------


## MrSaber

> *اجرایی نمیشه نگران نباش 
> اگر هم اجرایی بشه بار ها گفته ام کسی که دروس رو مسلط باشه حقش رو میگیره از این سیستم*


مخالفم با حرفت...
بله میشه حق رو گرفت ولی با این شرایط که پس از اندی سال و دیپلم جدید و ترمیم معدل با در نظر گرفتن اینکه موفق بشه تو این مراحل تازه این وسط در بهترین حالت برای نظام قدیمی میشه 25 26 سال بعدش تازه باید بیاد وارد عرصه کنکور بشه. کنکوری که با حذف دروس عمومی، سولات هوش و چرند هم بهش اضافه شده و تخصصی ها یکسان با المپیاد طرح شدن...
بله حق رو میشه گرفت ولی نه در هر شرایطی
َطراح کنکور بعد از حذف دروس عمومی مثل قبل به قضیه نگاه نخواهد کرد شک نکنید که بند بند این مصوبه به ضرر ماست.

----------


## Ali Darkness

> من خودم نظام قدیمی ام و همه ی این چیزا رو از سالهای خیلی قبل تر دیدم ولی این دفعه ماجرا فرق میکنه ، همون سالها هم اعتراضات بچه ها نمیزاشت اینا هر چی میخان تصویب کنن ولی الان تصویب هم کردن و رفت سبطی هم که ترسید کشید کنار، این دانش اموزا که نصفشون خوشحالن عمومیا حذف شده کنکور هم شده دوبار در سال  .....


عزیز الکی جو نده این طرح از پایه غلطه یا قبل کنکور 1401 یا حداکثر تا مهر 1401 لغو میشه

----------


## Amir_H80

> عزیز الکی جو نده این طرح از پایه غلطه یا قبل کنکور 1401 یا حداکثر تا مهر 1401 لغو میشه


اگه تا یکی دوماه دیگه لغو نشه دیگه لغو نمیشه چون تابستان ۱۴۰۱ که برنامه موسسات مثل قلم چی ، گزینه دو و گاج بر اساس حذف دروس عمومی و تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل چیده شده دیگه اون زمان لغو نمیشه

----------


## reza333

> اگه تا یکی دوماه دیگه لغو نشه دیگه لغو نمیشه چون تابستان ۱۴۰۱ که برنامه موسسات مثل قلم چی ، گزینه دو و گاج بر اساس حذف دروس عمومی و تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل چیده شده دیگه اون زمان لغو نمیشه


* احسنت به این تیز هوشیت . از اینا مهمتر برنامه ازمون ازمایشی های خود سنجشه که اواسط تیر معمولا اعلام میکنه . اینا دیگه رسما رانت اطلاعاتی دارن و از ماهها قبل از جزئییات همه چیز اگاه میشن . تیر ، معلوم میشه شورا برای ما یه اشی پخته ده وجب روغن روش.*

----------


## Amir_H80

> * احسنت به این تیز هوشیت . از اینا مهمتر برنامه ازمون ازمایشی های خود سنجشه که اواسط تیر معمولا اعلام میکنه . اینا دیگه رسما رانت اطلاعاتی دارن و از ماهها قبل از جزئییات همه چیز اگاه میشن . تیر ، معلوم میشه شورا برای ما یه اشی پخته ده وجب روغن روش.*


معمولاً قلم چی برنامه های تابستونش رو فروردین یا اردیبهشت اعلام میکنه

----------


## reza333

> قلم چی برنامه های تابستونش رو فروردین یا اردیبهشت اعلام میکنه


* پارسال که برنامه ازمون های تابستان 1400 رو توی اسفند 99 روی سایتش اورد فکر کنم امسال یک کم دیرتر اعلام کنه  ولی به هر حال امسالم  از طریق اقا کاظم قلمچی میفهمیم چه بلایی سر قرارمون بیارن البته اگر کاری نکنیم.*

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=Amir_H80;1763235]اگه تا یکی دوماه دیگه لغو نشه دیگه لغو نمیشه چون تابستان ۱۴۰۱ که برنامه موسسات مثل قلم چی ، گزینه دو و گاج بر اساس حذف دروس عمومی و تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل چیده شده دیگه اون زمان لغو نمیشه[/QUOTE
ربطی به قلمچی و گاج نداره اصلا فقط بزار کنکور 1401 تموم شه یازدهمیا بیان ببین چه اعتراضی بشه اصلا هم حداقل واسه 1402 نمیتونن امتحان نهایی رو ملاک سنجش قرار بدن یسر به حوزه های امتخان نهایی بزنی میفهمی چی میگم همه دیگه افتضاح کنکور 94 رو یادشونه اینا امنیت کنکورو نمیتونن تامین کنن بعد میخوان واسه هشتا درس از تقلب جلوگیری کنن اونم تو این اوضاع کرونا که تو بعضی از حوزه های کنکور از ترس کرونا بچه ها رو همینطوری رد میکردن عکس سولات کنکور همون ساعت 8 دراومد حالا فکر میکنی واسه امتحان نهایی چه کثافتکاری بشه

----------


## Amir_H80

> * پارسال که برنامه ازمون های تابستان 1400 رو توی اسفند 99 روی سایتش اورد فکر کنم امسال یک کم دیرتر اعلام کنه  ولی به هر حال امسالم  از طریق اقا کاظم قلمچی میفهمیم چه بلایی سر قرارمون بیارن البته اگر کاری نکنیم.*


زمان هر چی بیشتر بگذره احتمال لغو مصوبه کمتر و احتمال اجرای اون بیشتر میشه
دیگه برسه به سال تحصیلی ، اون موقع اعتراض هم از حوصله دانش آموزان کنکور اول خارج هستش ، البته پشت کنکوریها قطعاً همراهی میکنند اما باید زود اقدام کنند دیر بشه دیگه هیچ فایده ای نداره

----------


## _Joseph_

*صبر کنید و فعلا دروس رو مطالعه کنید 
صبر کنید تا ائین نامه اجرایی این مصوبه تنظیم بشه و ابلاغ بشه و روی سایت سنجش بیاد ببینیم چی به چیه 
بعد ببینید که این مصوبه لغو میشه 
چون نمیتونن ائین نامه ش رو تنظیم کنند 
اصلا این مشکل لاینحل هستش مگر اینکه قشر بزرگی رو بخوان له کنن رسما و از روی قصد 
من مطمئنم خودشونم نمیدونن چجوری قراره این مصوبه رو اجرایی کنن و 1402 در نایت چجوری خواهد بود یعنی میتونم شرط ببندم الان به وزیر زنگ بزنی بپرسی 1402 چجوریه میگه نمیدونم*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## reza333

> *صبر کنید و فعلا دروس رو مطالعه کنید 
> صبر کنید تا ائین نامه اجرایی این مصوبه تنظیم بشه و ابلاغ بشه و روی سایت سنجش بیاد ببینیم چی به چیه 
> بعد ببینید که این مصوبه لغو میشه 
> چون نمیتونن ائین نامه ش رو تنظیم کنند 
> اصلا این مشکل لاینحل هستش مگر اینکه قشر بزرگی رو بخوان له کنن رسما و از روی قصد 
> 
> *


*اینا که عقل و منطق و عدلی ندارن ، اون روزی که ایین نامه بیاد یعنی مثلا تا سه چهار ماه دیگه ، بی بروگرد اجراش میکنن. اون موقع اگر بخایم اعتراض کنیم که بیخیال شین دیگه رسما وارد سال کنکورمون شدیم و همش به ضرره ولی الان حداقل تا پایان امسال هر چقدر هم در زمینه ی لغو این مصوبه فعالیت کنیم ، چیز خاصی رو از دست نمیدیم .*

----------


## Ali Darkness

بخدا برید بشینید درستونو بخونید اینا همش برای بازی روانیه که افراد لایق رو فیلتر کنن مثل همون طرح سوال غلط اول یه درس برای برهم زدن تمرکز دانش اموزان قوی کنکور 98 کی برد کسی که به هیچی گوش نکرد فقط خوند تهش چی شد مصوبه ای که رو سایت سنجش اومد یعنی کارش تموم بود لغو شد این که دیگه جای خودشو داره

----------


## Amir_H80

> *اینا که عقل و منطق و عدلی ندارن ، اون روزی که ایین نامه بیاد یعنی مثلا تا سه چهار ماه دیگه ، بی بروگرد اجراش میکنن. اون موقع اگر بخایم اعتراض کنیم که بیخیال شین دیگه رسما وارد سال کنکورمون شدیم و همش به ضرره ولی الان حداقل تا پایان امسال هر چقدر هم در زمینه ی لغو این مصوبه فعالیت کنیم ، چیز خاصی رو از دست نمیدیم .*


اصلا از عمد دارن آیین نامه نوشتنشون رو اینقدر طول میدن ، البته این احتمال هم هست که اصلا آیین نامه ای در کار نباشه :Yahoo (23): 
اما جزئیات رو میخوان تو سال تحصیلی کنکور بچه ها اعلام کنن که دیگه فرصتی هم واسه اعتراض نباشه 
اینا خیلی زرنگ تر از این حرف ها هستند
امسال هوشمندانه دارن عمل میکنند

----------


## reza333

> اصلا از عمد دارن آیین نامه نوشتنشون رو اینقدر طول میدن ، البته این احتمال هم هست که اصلا آیین نامه ای در کار نباشه
> اما جزئیات رو میخوان تو سال تحصیلی کنکور بچه ها اعلام کنن که دیگه فرصتی هم واسه اعتراض نباشه 
> اینا خیلی زرنگ تر از این حرف ها هستند
> امسال هوشمندانه دارن عمل میکنند


*این احتمالم هست تا موقع برگزاری کنکور 1401 فقط در مورد مصوبشون کلی صحبت میکنن ، نتایج کنکور 1401 که اومد دیگه کم کم شروع می کنن جزئییات تصمیمات پلیدشون رو برای کنکور 1402 نم نم اعلام کردن که میخایم چه کنیم ، اون موقع که بگیم دوستان بیاین یه حرکتی بزنیم همه میگن نه میریم تو حاشیه از بقیه عقب میفتیم و .... بازم میگم علاج واقعه قبل از وقوع باید کرد ، الان باید جلوی این مصوبه ظالمانه و ناعادلانه ایستاد نه شهریور و مهر 1401.
*

----------


## _Joseph_

*والا من هر چقدر فکر میکنک به این نتیجه میرسم که اینها با این مصوبه میخوان کاری کنن که درصد پشت کنکوریها بسیار کم بشه در واقع پشت کنکور ماندن رو میخوان اینقدر سخت ترش کنن که دیگه کسی بهش فکر نکنه 
*

----------


## reza333

> *والا من هر چقدر فکر میکنک به این نتیجه میرسم که اینها با این مصوبه میخوان کاری کنن که درصد پشت کنکوریها بسیار کم بشه در واقع پشت کنکور ماندن رو میخوان اینقدر سخت ترش کنن که دیگه کسی بهش فکر نکنه 
> *


تا وقتی که بین درامد یک پزشک و دندان پزشک با درامد یک دکترای مهندسی اختلاف های چند ده میلیونی باشه ، طرف با 50 سال سن هم هوس دوباره کنکور دادن میکنه چه برسه به این جوونای تحصیل کرده ی بیکار امروزی .
تا زمانی که فقط از کنکور میشه بری دانشگاه فرهنگیان و از ترم 1 اندازه یک کارمند جزء حقوق بگیری ، ترافیک پشت کنکوریا کم که نمیشه هیچ ، هر سال بیشترم میشه .

----------


## seyed..yousefi

آقا چیشد یه دو روز اخبار رو ندیدیم
مگه لغو نشده بود
پس چرا دعوا میکنید دوباره؟
یکی به ما هم بگه :Yahoo (31):

----------


## _Joseph_

> آقا چیشد یه دو روز اخبار رو ندیدیم
> مگه لغو نشده بود
> پس چرا دعوا میکنید دوباره؟
> یکی به ما هم بگه


*معلوم نیست سید اینجا قوانین رو روی یخ مینویسن*

----------


## _Hamid_

> *معلوم نیست سید اینجا قوانین رو روی یخ مینویسن*


*این حجم از وقاحت واسه من قابل هضم نیست
شش ماه پیش دهنشونو وا کردند یک چرت و پرت هایی به اسم قانون تصویب کردند
دوباره الان همون چرت و پرت ها رو دارن تکرار میکنن
قرار بوده طی این شش ماه مصوبه ها ساماندهی بشه اما هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد
چند ماه بعد باز هم همین چرت و پرت هارو طوطی وار تکرار میکنن
یک کلمه توضیح اضافه تر درباره مصوبه لازم الاجراشون ندادند
شفاف سازی نکردند
فقط یک مشت حرف تکراری*

----------


## _Joseph_

*شب و روزگار خوش 

خود مجلسی ها هم با شورا دست به یکی ان انگار و خودوشن نتونستن و قدرت کافی نداشتن دادن دست شورا*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *این حجم از وقاحت واسه من قابل هضم نیست
> شش ماه پیش دهنشونو وا کردند یک چرت و پرت هایی به اسم قانون تصویب کردند
> دوباره الان همون چرت و پرت ها رو دارن تکرار میکنن
> قرار بوده طی این شش ماه مصوبه ها ساماندهی بشه اما هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد
> چند ماه بعد باز هم همین چرت و پرت هارو طوطی وار تکرار میکنن
> یک کلمه توضیح اضافه تر ندادند این مصوبه لازم الجراشونو
> شفاف سازی نکردند
> فقط یک مشت حرف تکراری*


*دقیقا همینطوری است در ایران مهد شیران و دلیران و دلاور مردان حتی اگر این مصوبه درست شب کنکور لغو شود هم من تعجبی نمیکنم*

----------


## _Joseph_

*بحث فقط بر روی این 1 ملوین نفر فارغ التحصیل هستش که رایگان درس خونده و از سیستم اموزش پرورش گریخته 
میخوان اینارو به صورت این مصوبه سازماندهی کنن و به سوی اموزش و پرورش سوق بدن برای ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد و نظام جدید و ........ و اینطوری کسری بودجه اموزش و پرورش رو یک ساله تامین کنن 

دوستان بحث سر پول هست و تجربه نشون داده پول همه کار میکنه تو این مملکت*

----------


## reza333

> فایل پیوست 99483
> 
> *بحث فقط بر روی این 1 ملوین نفر فارغ التحصیل هستش که رایگان درس خونده و از سیستم اموزش پرورش گریخته 
> میخوان اینارو به صورت این مصوبه سازماندهی کنن و به سوی اموزش و پرورش سوق بدن برای ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد و نظام جدید و ........ و اینطوری کسری بودجه اموزش و پرورش رو یک ساله تامین کنن 
> 
> دوستان بحث سر پول هست و تجربه نشون داده پول همه کار میکنه تو این مملکت*


*من نمی دونم چرا میگن با افزایش سهم سوابق تحصیلی مناطق محروم ضرر میکنن نسبت به مناطق برخوردار ؟؟؟ اقاجان ، نماینده مجلس ، اون تراز معدل بچه ی روستای زاهدان میره با تراز کنکورش محاسبه میشه وریخته میشه توی حساب منطقه ی 3 . هیچ ظلمی از این حیث نمیشه . تراز نمره ی نهایی مثل تراز کنکور سراسری و همه با هم تراز میشن ولی موقع رتبه بندی بچه های منطقه محروم رو میبرن توی منطقه سه با هم رتبه بندی میکنن ، بچه های منطقه ی یک رو هم با هم .*

----------


## MYDR

یکی دیگه از این مشکلات این هست:
 کسانی که دیپلم قدیم حتی جدید گرفته باشند نمی تونند همتراز با معدل و شرایط جدید بشند !
  و مشکل دیگه این هست به فرض کسی الان دیپلم همین نظام جدید گرفته باشه بخواد بره دیپلم دیگه ای بگیره باید تطبیق بزنه ! تطبیق هم به این صورت هست که دورس دهم و یازدهم رو قبول می کنند و داوطلب باید فقط سال دوزادهم رو امتحان بده ! که زمانی که برای 60 درصد سال دوازدهم بود اثر داشت ولی داوطلب برای سال یازدهم و دوازدهم نمره همترازی و جدید نداره ! اون های هم که نظام قدیمی بودند هم الان برند تطبیق بزنند باید سال دوازدهم رو امتحان بدن !  با این کار دیپلم نظام جدید مثلا میگیرند و فقط به درد سال 1402 میخوره برای سال 1403 نمیشه استفاده اش کرد! چون سال 11 ام رو امتحان ندادند و دیپلم جدید هم که نمی تونند بگیرند ( چون یکبار گرفتند دیگه ) !  کلا گند زدند به سرتا پاشون با این مصوبات.

----------


## farzaddd

نکته جالتر اینه که هیچ سازو کاری هم نچیدن برای پیش دانشگاهی های قبل ۹۱ و دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴،اونا بخوان صدردصد کنکورو بگیرن که هیچی دیگه

----------


## Parimah

دوستانی که نگران هستید

از 1402 به بعد اتفاقات بدی بیفته

یک نکته لازم میدونم اشاره کنم

اینو از تجربه دودهه زندگی تو این مملکت بهتون میگم

تو ایران اتفاقات بد ناگهانی میفته

به طوری که شما حتی فرصت آخ گفتن هم پیدا نمیکنید

و هیچ فرصتی واسه واکنش نشان دادن ندارید

مثلا زمانی که معدل 93 و 94 قطعی کردند

هیچ کسی نفهمید چون 10 شهریور 92 جلسه داشتند

نه کسی از جلسه 6 آذر خبردار شد

همه فقط ناگهان دیدند اطلاعیه تاثیر قطعی رو در سایت سنجش

تو این مملکت اگر دیدید یه خبر بد خبررسانی میشه

تنها معنیش اینه افرادی پشت پرده اون اتفاق بد دنبال جلب توجه و فاند یا هزار مسئله دیگه هستند

و اون اتفاق بد نمیفته

میتونید از این پیام من اسکرین شات بگیرید

نه تاثیر معدل قطعی میشه نه دیپلمه های نظام قدیم

نه مجبور به گرفتن دیپلم نظام جدید میشن و نه عمومی ها حذف میشه

هیچ اتفاق بدی قرار نیست بیفته تمام

سایت ها و پیج های که کمپین زدند و میخوان زنگ بزنن به شورا برای جلوگیری از اتفاقات بد تغییرات 1402 حسن نیتشونو میفهمم ولی نگران نباشید


اصلا قرار نیست اتفاق بیفته مطمئن باشید

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> اصلا قرار نیست اتفاق بیفته مطمئن باشید



*من هم دقیقا همین حس رو دارم
همونطور که دوستان گفتند چه این طرح تصویب بشه یا نشه تنها راه رسیدن به رشته های دلخواهمون دس خوندنه
فروروفتن تو اینجور حاشیه ها سم خالص برای یک دانش ٖآموزه و این یه روش فیلتراسیونه بنظرم تا کسایی که زیاد خودشون رو درگیر می کنن حذف بشن


پ.ن: مطمئن نیستم سرانجام این ماجرا چی میشه ولی اگر تصویب بشه رو پروفایل انجمنم عکس خیار میذارم


*

----------


## _Joseph_

> یکی دیگه از این مشکلات این هست:
>  کسانی که دیپلم قدیم حتی جدید گرفته باشند نمی تونند همتراز با معدل و شرایط جدید بشند !
>   و مشکل دیگه این هست به فرض کسی الان دیپلم همین نظام جدید گرفته باشه بخواد بره دیپلم دیگه ای بگیره باید تطبیق بزنه ! تطبیق هم به این صورت هست که دورس دهم و یازدهم رو قبول می کنند و داوطلب باید فقط سال دوزادهم رو امتحان بده ! که زمانی که برای 60 درصد سال دوازدهم بود اثر داشت ولی داوطلب برای سال یازدهم و دوازدهم نمره همترازی و جدید نداره ! اون های هم که نظام قدیمی بودند هم الان برند تطبیق بزنند باید سال دوازدهم رو امتحان بدن !  با این کار دیپلم نظام جدید مثلا میگیرند و فقط به درد سال 1402 میخوره برای سال 1403 نمیشه استفاده اش کرد! چون سال 11 ام رو امتحان ندادند و دیپلم جدید هم که نمی تونند بگیرند ( چون یکبار گرفتند دیگه ) !  کلا گند زدند به سرتا پاشون با این مصوبات.


*دقیقا 
برای همینه که میگم این مصوبه به درد نمیخوره و اجرایی نمیشه چون با این کار داوطلبان رو مجبور میکنن دوباره دروس دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو پاس کنند و نمره بگیرند.
البته کشورهای دیگری هم هستند که اینطویر هستند و سوابق تحصیلیشون تا ابد اعتبار نداره مثلا همین ترکیه فکر کنم نمراتشون تا 4 سال بعد از فارغ التحصیلی اعتبار داره و بعد 4 سال بخواهید برید دانشگاه باید دوباره امتحانات مدرسه بدید اول 
شاید اینا هم میخوان همین سیستم رو پیاده کنن و آموزش پرورش با پول داوطلبان یکم جون بگیره

 نمیدانم ولی هر چی هست بیخیالش بشید به جز هدر رفت وقت چیز دیگری عاید ادم نمیشه*

----------


## reza333

> *دقیقا 
> برای همینه که میگم این مصوبه به درد نمیخوره و اجرایی نمیشه چون با این کار داوطلبان رو مجبور میکنن دوباره دروس دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو پاس کنند و نمره بگیرند.
> البته کشورهای دیگری هم هستند که اینطویر هستند و سوابق تحصیلیشون تا ابد اعتبار نداره مثلا همین ترکیه فکر کنم نمراتشون تا 4 سال بعد از فارغ التحصیلی اعتبار داره و بعد 4 سال بخواهید برید دانشگاه باید دوباره امتحانات مدرسه بدید اول 
> شاید اینا هم میخوان همین سیستم رو پیاده کنن و آموزش پرورش با پول داوطلبان یکم جون بگیره
> 
>  نمیدانم ولی هر چی هست بیخیالش بشید به جز هدر رفت وقت چیز دیگری عاید ادم نمیشه*



*نمی دونم چرا شما و یکی دو نفر دیگه راهنمای چپ میزنین ، ولی راست میپیچین
*

----------


## reza333

> دوستانی که نگران هستید
> 
> از 1402 به بعد اتفاقات بعدی بیفته
> 
> یک نکته لازم میدونم اشاره کنم
> 
> اینو از تجربه دودهه زندگی تو این مملکت بهتون میگم
> 
> تو ایران اتفاقات بد ناگهانی میفته
> ...





> *من هم دقیقا همین حس رو دارم
> همونطور که دوستان گفتند چه این طرح تصویب بشه یا نشه تنها راه رسیدن به رشته های دلخواهمون دس خوندنه
> فروروفتن تو اینجور حاشیه ها سم خالص برای یک دانش ٖآموزه و این یه روش فیلتراسیونه بنظرم تا کسایی که زیاد خودشون رو درگیر می کنن حذف بشن
> 
> 
> پ.ن: مطمئن نیستم سرانجام این ماجرا چی میشه ولی اگر تصویب بشه رو پروفایل انجمنم عکس خیار میذارم
> 
> 
> *


* این طرح قطعا اگر مخالفت های گسترده و حضوری باهاش نشه اجرا میشه و شما منتظر تاثیر قطعی 60  درصدی دوازدهم در کنکور 1402 باش .  ساده لوحانه  ترین جواب اینه که هیچ عیبی نداره خب منم میرم ترمیم معدل می کنم ، اصلا فکر کردی قطار کردن 10 تا نمره ی 20 نهایی تو کارنامه چقدر کار دشواریه ؟؟ فکر کردی به خاطر تاثیر 60 درصدی تاثیر قطعی ، حتی نمره 19.75 با نمره ی 20 کلی اختلاف رتبه میاره ، به اینا که یک کم فکر کنیم میفهمییم که چه بلای و نکبتی قرار کنکور 1402 سرمون بیارن . (( اون قطار 20 از الان برای متقلبان ماهر ، بچه های مسئولان اموزش پرورش و دست اندرکاران حوزه های امتحان نهایی , بچه ی بعضی معلمین و مصححین بی وجدان،  برای اینا رزرو شدست ، ولی من و شما .....)

گفتم مرداد 1402 که کارنامه کنکورتونو دیدین اونجا میگین کاش 1.5 سال قبل فقط یک ماه برای اعتراض میذاشتم .* *( همه تون تو رویایید که اره میرم ترمیم معدل 10 تا نهایی 10 تا 20 ردیف میکنم تو کارنامم ، وقتی نمرات ترمیم معدل اومد ، خواهید دید که ایده ال با واقعیت چه قدر فاصله دار ، خواهید دید که به خاطر یه 19.5 چقدر استرس خواهید گرفت که چرا اینو 20 نشدم ، ترازم و میاره پایین و استرسش تا خود کنکور باهاته )

**به همه ی اینها اضافه کن که اگر بخان 1402 دو کنکوره شدن رو هم به تاثیر قطعی اضافه کنن ، که دیگه اصلا ظرفیتی باقی نمی مونه ، میشه نصف .

**و این طرحم قطعا اگر مخالفتها ی حضوری و جدی پا نگیره ، اجرا میشه چون هدف اساسیش  تامین منابع مالی برای اموزش پرورش از جیب من و شماست .
*

----------


## _Joseph_

*ویسهای زیر را بشنوید . موفق باشید .
*
https://www.uplooder.net/files/ba7c8...21-50.ogg.html

https://www.uplooder.net/files/73fa6...21-57.ogg.html

https://www.uplooder.net/files/2e14d...22-06.ogg.html

https://www.uplooder.net/files/41d46...22-11.ogg.html

https://www.uplooder.net/files/f9a68...21-39.ogg.html

----------


## _Joseph_

> *نمی دونم چرا شما و یکی دو نفر دیگه راهنمای چپ میزنین ، ولی راست میپیچین
> *


*دوست عزیز یکم ارام باش اینهمه استرس برای چی اخه ؟؟؟
بابا به پیر به پیغمبر به خدا به بهشت و جهنم و زمین و زمان قسم من هم یکی هستم مثل خودت 
اعتراض کردن به شکل مجازی که داره اتفاق می افته به شکل حضوری هم بنده از شهر دیگه هستم و تهران نیستم . 
در مورد اینجور اعتراض ها هم کاری به پیش نمیبره اینهمه وقت و اعصابت رو خورد میکنی الان و پامیشی میری محل شرای عالی و جوابی که میشنوی اینه که مگه هنوز کنکور 1402 ائین نامه ش اومده که داری اعتراض میکنی؟؟؟ اونموقع میخوای چی بگی؟؟
جوری سوال پیچت میکنن که میمونی چی بگی

اگه خوش اخلاق هم باشن میشینن باهات یه چایی میخورن و به حرفهات گوش میدن و بهت میگن در دست بررسی هست و و حتما پیشنهاداتتون رو بررسی میکنیم و تمام
همین 

اینها خودشون از همه چی اگاه هستن و میدونن چی به چیه بهتر از من و شما بهشون وقت بده یکم تا آئین نامه بیاد { البته اگه بیاد } 
بعد اینکه ائین نامه اجرایی اومد و سنجش هم از سایتش ابلاغ کرد اونموقع بببین چه بلبشویی میشه 

در حال حاضر تمامی اینها صرفا فقط نقل قول هستش و ارزش نداره اینقدر اعصاب خودت رو به هم بریزی 
مگه تا حالا ایران زندگی نکردی؟؟؟*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> * این طرح قطعا اگر مخالفت های گسترده و حضوری باهاش نشه اجرا میشه و شما منتظر تاثیر قطعی 60  درصدی دوازدهم در کنکور 1402 باش .  ساده لوحانه  ترین جواب اینه که هیچ عیبی نداره خب منم میرم ترمیم معدل می کنم ، اصلا فکر کردی قطار کردن 10 تا نمره ی 20 نهایی تو کارنامه چقدر کار دشواریه ؟؟ فکر کردی به خاطر تاثیر 60 درصدی تاثیر قطعی ، حتی نمره 19.75 با نمره ی 20 کلی اختلاف رتبه میاره ، به اینا که یک کم فکر کنیم میفهمییم که چه بلای و نکبتی قرار کنکور 1402 سرمون بیارن . (( اون قطار 20 از الان برای متقلبان ماهر ، بچه های مسئولان اموزش پرورش و دست اندرکاران حوزه های امتحان نهایی , بچه ی بعضی معلمین و مصححین بی وجدان،  برای اینا رزرو شدست ، ولی من و شما .....)
> 
> گفتم مرداد 1402 که کارنامه کنکورتونو دیدین اونجا میگین کاش 1.5 سال قبل فقط یک ماه برای اعتراض میذاشتم .* *( همه تون تو رویایید که اره میرم ترمیم معدل 10 تا نهایی 10 تا 20 ردیف میکنم تو کارنامم ، وقتی نمرات ترمیم معدل اومد ، خواهید دید که ایده ال با واقعیت چه قدر فاصله دار ، خواهید دید که به خاطر یه 19.5 چقدر استرس خواهید گرفت که چرا اینو 20 نشدم ، ترازم و میاره پایین و استرسش تا خود کنکور باهاته )
> 
> **به همه ی اینها اضافه کن که اگر بخان 1402 دو کنکوره شدن رو هم به تاثیر قطعی اضافه کنن ، که دیگه اصلا ظرفیتی باقی نمی مونه ، میشه نصف .
> 
> **و این طرحم قطعا اگر مخالفتها ی حضوری و جدی پا نگیره ، اجرا میشه چون هدف اساسیش  تامین منابع مالی برای اموزش پرورش از جیب من و شماست .
> *


*قبول ولی شما این رو بفرمایید از دست من که فقط یه پسر بچه 16 سالم چه کاری برمیاد؟ هیچی
نه میتونم برم جلوی شورا
نه میتونمبرم جلوی مجلس
من و همکلاسی های من حتی از لحاظ قانونی هم حساب نمیشیم چون حتی به سن قانونی هم نرسیدیم
پس یه راه برای بنده باقی میمونه و اونم درس خوندنه ولاغیر


ویرایش‌ : خود من هم سعی میکنم دیگه وارد تاپیکای اینجور مسائل نشم
خدانگهدار
*

----------


## Mds77

> *داداش من ما هم یه موقع ۱۶ ساله بودیم میدونی سر ما چه بلایی آوردن ؟ دقیقا مثل همین الان اول گند زدن تو کتابامون فکر کن ما بین کتابای عالی نظام قدیم و کتابای کمیک شما بودیم از نظر حجم کتابامون مثل نظام قدیم بود از نظر محتوا یکم بهتر از شما اما گنگ تر از کتابای قدیم چون برای اولین بار بود بعد از مدت ها کتابا تغییر کرد بعد اومدن بهمون گفتن سوم دبیرستان کنکور برگزار میکنیم هر کی قبول شد میره پیش دانشگاهی تو پیش دانشگاهی رشته مورد علاقش رو انتخاب میکنه مستقیم میره دانشگاهی که میخواد یعنی مثلا من پزشکی دوست دارم تو پیش دانشگاهی تجربی میخونم بعد بدون کنکور میرم اسم مینویسم دانشگاه پزشکی میخونم پس تو ۱۶ سالگی کنکور دادیم بعد دیدن همه کنکور شرکت کردن در صوذتیکه اینا توهم زده بودن خیلیا همون دیپلم سال سوم رو میگیرن میرن سراغ کار اما چون مثل همین امروز کار درست حسابی مثل پزشکی نبود همه کنکور دادن یه دفعه پیش دانشگاهی پر شاگرد شد پس سال بعد یکدفعه اعلام کردن آخر سال کنکور داذین از دروس پیش دانشگاهی یعنی تو ذو سال پیاپی از ما دو تا کنکور گرفتن و ترررررر زدن به آینده ما برای همینم تو این سن هنوز دنبال ادامه تحصیل برای رسیدن به رشته بهتریم آیا ما تونستیم کاری بکنیم ؟*


این اتفاق در چه سالی رخ داد؟

----------


## Mds77

> *داداش من ما هم یه موقع ۱۶ ساله بودیم میدونی سر ما چه بلایی آوردن ؟ دقیقا مثل همین الان اول گند زدن تو کتابامون فکر کن ما بین کتابای عالی نظام قدیم و کتابای کمیک شما بودیم از نظر حجم کتابامون مثل نظام قدیم بود از نظر محتوا یکم بهتر از شما اما گنگ تر از کتابای قدیم چون برای اولین بار بود بعد از مدت ها کتابا تغییر کرد بعد اومدن بهمون گفتن سوم دبیرستان کنکور برگزار میکنیم هر کی قبول شد میره پیش دانشگاهی تو پیش دانشگاهی رشته مورد علاقش رو انتخاب میکنه مستقیم میره دانشگاهی که میخواد یعنی مثلا من پزشکی دوست دارم تو پیش دانشگاهی تجربی میخونم بعد بدون کنکور میرم اسم مینویسم دانشگاه پزشکی میخونم پس تو ۱۶ سالگی کنکور دادیم بعد دیدن همه کنکور شرکت کردن در صوذتیکه اینا توهم زده بودن خیلیا همون دیپلم سال سوم رو میگیرن میرن سراغ کار اما چون مثل همین امروز کار درست حسابی مثل پزشکی نبود همه کنکور دادن یه دفعه پیش دانشگاهی پر شاگرد شد پس سال بعد یکدفعه اعلام کردن آخر سال کنکور داذین از دروس پیش دانشگاهی یعنی تو ذو سال پیاپی از ما دو تا کنکور گرفتن و ترررررر زدن به آینده ما برای همینم تو این سن هنوز دنبال ادامه تحصیل برای رسیدن به رشته بهتریم آیا ما تونستیم کاری بکنیم ؟*


این اتفاق در چه سالی رخ داد؟

----------


## mohammad1397

نمایندگان مجلس به دنبال تصویب طرح امتیاز و سهمیه صددرصدی و مطلق برای داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه‌های داخل برای فارغ‌التحصیلان مدارس خارج از کشور هستند. براین اساس دانش‌آموزانی که ۶ سال از تحصیل خود را در مدارس خارجی به خصوص مدارس حوزه خلیج فارس گذراندند، بدون کنکور می‌توانند رشته تحصیلی و دانشگاه خود را انتخاب کنند. به گفته مرکز پژوهش‌ها چنین رانتی در حوزه آموزش تاکنون نظیر نداشته است.

----------


## Rebi

سلام و خسته نباشید از اونجایی که امروز روز قبل از ازمونه و همه ما کمتر درس میخونیم گفتم یه سری به کتابای نظام قدیم بزنم و دیدم واو دمشون گرم واقعا چی نوشته بودند و الان چی مینویسند اقا به خدا کسی که زیست نظام قدیم خونده باشه میدونه که غالب درسنامه های معروف بازار از از همین کتابای نظام قدم سرچشمه گرفتند واقعا نگارش خیلی عالی دارند و خیلی کامل هستند.
ولی پس چرا نظام اموزشی عوض شد مگر مشکلش اون کتابا چی بوده؟
از سالی که نظام اموزشی عوض شد به جرات میتونم بگم دانش اموزان کم سواد شدند نه بخاطر اینکه درس نمیخونند بلکه بخاطر اینکه شما کتاب کمیک دادید دست ما... واقعا جامعه تحصیل کرده ما چرا روز به روز کم سوادتر میشوند؟
اقا لطف کنید برید کتاب عربی دهم رو باز کنید ببینید چطوری جمله اسمیه و فعلیه گفته و کتاب نظام قدیم رو باز کنید ببینید چطوری گفته؟
من خودم نظام جدیدم ولی نظام قدیمی سوادش شرف داره به نظام جدید بخدا انگار اصلا سواد هیچ چیزی رو نداریم چون همه رو ازمون گرفتن
و اما این مصوبه گامی کاملتر و بهتر درجهت بیشتر بیسواد کردن دانش اموزان خواهد بود. به شما قول خواهم داد 15 سال اینده در این کشور دکتران و مهندسانی را خواهیم دید که نه با سواد بلکه با پول به مقامی رسیده اند و کشور ما از این بیشتر در فلاکت فرو خواهد رفت.
دکتر از دکتر زاده میشود و کارگر از کارگر

----------


## _Joseph_

*دوستان طبق تماسی که با جناب آقای منادی داشتم ایشون با اینکه شخصا مخالف مصوبه بودند و به ایرادات این مصوبه کذایی وافق اما تاکید کردند که مجلس هیچگونه قدرت لغو این مصوبه رو دارا نمیباشد و دانش اموزان فقط باید از شخص رئیس جمهوری و شورا درباره لغو و اصلاح این مصوبه پیگیری کنند . در ضمن ایشون فرمودند که این مصوبه به احتمال زیاد اجرایی میشه مگر اینکه شخص رئیس جمهور و یا شورای سنجش و پذیرش رو قانع کنید تا رای ندن به اجرایی شدن مصوبه* 



*خدایی کجایی؟؟؟ دقیقا کجایییی؟؟؟دکتر کجاییییی؟؟؟

**
*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*دوست دارم بدونم اون دوست ساندیسی پرخاشگر که همش میگفت دکتر رئیسی مردمی هستند و طرح رو لغو میکنند، کجا تشریف دارن الان 
چه بدانم؛ شایدم افزایش مواجبشون در حدی بوده که از انجمن رخت بر ببندند*

----------


## _Joseph_

*گزارشی کذایی هم پخش شده در صدا و سیما که همه رو شاد و خرم نشون میده و با دمشون دارن گردو میشکونن  و خوشحال اند در حد بینهایت از تصویب این مصوبه / این خوشحالی قبل کنکور بعد کنکور و آمدن نتایج به خاکستر تبدیل خواهد شد. 
**

ببینید گزارش شرم اور صدا و سیما را واقعا این گزارش توهین بزرگی است به شعورهر کنکوری و داوطلبی و احمق فرض کردن اون قشر هستش  / خاک بر سرتون / اینهمه دروغ تا کی؟؟! شرم کنید / اینهمه به خشم اقشار مختلف نیافزایید.


*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *گزارشی کذایی هم پخش شده در صدا و سیما که همه رو شاد و خرم نشون میده و با دمشون دارن گردو میشکونن  و خوشحال اند در حد بینهایت از تصویب این مصوبه / این خوشحالی قبل کنکور بعد کنکور و آمدن نتایج به خاکستر تبدیل خواهد شد. 
> **
> 
> ببینید گزارش شرم اور صدا و سیما را واقعا این گزارش توهین بزرگی است به شعورهر کنکوری و داوطلبی و احمق فرض کردن اون قشر هستش  / خاک بر سرتون / اینهمه دروغ تا کی؟؟! شرم کنید / اینهمه به خشم اقشار مختلف نیافزایید.
> 
> 
> *


*اون دانش آموزانی که باهاشون مصاحبه شده یا بی تجربه و ساده لوح هستند یا فارغ التحصیلانی بودند که رتبه کنکورشان +100 هزار بوده و این امید رو دارند که مثلا معدل 17 آن ها برایشان کاری کند این گروه تعدادشون هم کم نیست 60 درصد کنکوری ها رو شامل میشن
تنها راه حل اعتراض حضوری جلوی شورای منحوس انقلاب فرهنگی هستش نباید بذاریم آدرس غلط به کنکوریها داده بشه.
*

----------


## Mds77

> *دوستان طبق تماسی که با جناب آقای منادی داشتم ایشون با اینکه شخصا مخالف مصوبه بودند و به ایرادات این مصوبه کذایی وافق اما تاکید کردند که مجلس هیچگونه قدرت لغو این مصوبه رو دارا نمیباشد و دانش اموزان فقط باید از شخص رئیس جمهوری و شورا درباره لغو و اصلاح این مصوبه پیگیری کنند . در ضمن ایشون فرمودند که این مصوبه به احتمال زیاد اجرایی میشه مگر اینکه شخص رئیس جمهور و یا شورای سنجش و پذیرش رو قانع کنید تا رای ندن به اجرایی شدن مصوبه* 
> 
> 
> 
> *خدایی کجایی؟؟؟ دقیقا کجایییی؟؟؟دکتر کجاییییی؟؟؟
> 
> **
> *


خب ما چجوری قانعشون کنیم؟
از چه طریقی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> خب ما چجوری قانعشون کنیم؟
> از چه طریقی؟


*والا من حقیقتا هیچی نمیدونم 
من زیاد به این مسئولین و تصمیماتشون و حرفهاشون هیچ اعتباری قائل نیستم و چوبش رو هم سر تمدین نظام قدیم خورده ام 
من خسته ام دیگه حقیقتا 
اگه کنکوری 1402 هستید که به نظرم مبنا رو همین مصوبه قرار بدید . شروع کنید تخصصی ها رو در حد اعلا بخونید تا شهریور ماه سال اینده ببینید سایت سنجش چی میگه تا اونموقع / اگه هنوز مصوبه پا برجا بود عمومی ها رو هم بخونید عربی و ارایه و دستور زبان و قرابت رو 
برای دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم معدل هم 120 هزار تومن هزینه داره و من پرسیده ام میتونید برید ترمیم معدل کنید و یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرید.
اگر کنکوری 1401 هستید سعی کنید نجات پیدا کنید همین امسال و عین چی بخونید برید جلو 
در مورد اعتراض هم من دیگه نمیدونم و رتهی رو نمیشناسم حقیقتا*

----------


## Mds77

> *والا من حقیقتا هیچی نمیدونم 
> من زیاد به این مسئولین و تصمیماتشون و حرفهاشون هیچ اعتباری قائل نیستم و چوبش رو هم سر تمدین نظام قدیم خورده ام 
> من خسته ام دیگه حقیقتا 
> اگه کنکوری 1402 هستید که به نظرم مبنا رو همین مصوبه قرار بدید . شروع کنید تخصصی ها رو در حد اعلا بخونید تا شهریور ماه سال اینده ببینید سایت سنجش چی میگه تا اونموقع / اگه هنوز مصوبه پا برجا بود عمومی ها رو هم بخونید عربی و ارایه و دستور زبان و قرابت رو 
> برای دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم معدل هم 120 هزار تومن هزینه داره و من پرسیده ام میتونید برید ترمیم معدل کنید و یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرید.
> اگر کنکوری 1401 هستید سعی کنید نات پیدا کنید 
> *


مشکل اینه ما نمی‌دونیم برای ما که فارغ‌التحصیل نظام قدیم هسنیم
ترمیم معدل میذارن یا نه

----------


## _Joseph_

> مشکل اینه ما نمی‌دونیم برای ما که فارغ‌التحصیل نظام قدیم هسنیم
> ترمیم معدل میذارن یا نه


*امتحان از متن دروس نظام قدیم نه 
ولی ترمی منمره برای اونایی که نظام قدیمی هستند بله
من پنجشنبه { دیروز} با آموزش و پرورش منطقه خودمون مسئول امتحاناتش تماس گرفتم و دیدم اتفاقا مدیر راهنماییمون شده مسئول اداره اموزش و پرورش قشنگ صحت کردیم و .... 
ببینید شما هر دیپلم هر سالی  داشته باشید برای ترمیم نمره باید دروس دوازدهم رو امتحان بدهید .و طبق کتب همان سال تحصیلی چه برای ترمیم معدل و چه برای دیپلم مجدد
من شرایط دیپلم مجدد پرسیدم چون رشته ریاضی بودم و پرسیدم اگر بخوام دیپلم تجربی بدم شرایط چجوریه؟
گفتند
هزینه ای که اموزش و پرورش برای دیپلم مجدد ازتون میگیره 120 هزار تومان میباشد 
باید کارت پایان خدمت و یا معافیت خدمت داشته باشید 
هزینه مدرسه بزرگسالان و ازمونها جدا میباشد . تقریا هر ازمون فک کنم 10تا 20تومن باشه ولی مطمئن نیستم 
هزینه ترمیم معدل فقط هزینه امتحانات هستش و مدرسه 
در کل نگران نباشید 
ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد برقراره منتهی در نظام جدید
برای دروس یازدهم و دهم هم تطبیق صورت میگیره*

----------


## Mds77

> *امتحان از متن دروس نظام قدیم نه 
> ولی ترمی منمره برای اونایی که نظام قدیمی هستند بله
> من پنجشنبه { دیروز} با آموزش و پرورش منطقه خودمون مسئول امتحاناتش تماس گرفتم و دیدم اتفاقا مدیر راهنماییمون شده مسئول اداره اموزش و پرورش قشنگ صحت کردیم و .... 
> ببینید شما هر دیپلم هر سالی  داشته باشید برای ترمیم نمره باید دروس دوازدهم رو امتحان بدهید .و طبق کتب همان سال تحصیلی چه برای ترمیم معدل و چه برای دیپلم مجدد
> من شرایط دیپلم مجدد پرسیدم چون رشته ریاضی بودم و پرسیدم اگر بخوام دیپلم تجربی بدم شرایط چجوریه؟
> گفتند
> هزینه ای که اموزش و پرورش برای دیپلم مجدد ازتون میگیره 120 هزار تومان میباشد 
> باید کارت پایان خدمت و یا معافیت خدمت داشته باشید 
> هزینه مدرسه بزرگسالان و ازمونها جدا میباشد . تقریا هر ازمون فک کنم 10تا 20تومن باشه ولی مطمئن نیستم 
> ...


مرسی از توضیحاتت ...
امیدوارم حداقل ترمیم نمره رو دوباره برامون بذارن...

----------


## _Joseph_

> مرسی از توضیحاتت ...
> امیدوارم حداقل ترمیم نمره رو دوباره برامون بذارن...


*هست ترمیم نمره 
فقط باید دروس نظام جدید دوازدهم رو مطالعه کنید .و امتحان دهید.  و نمراتش به سنجش فرستاده میشه

اگر رشته دیگری باشید مثلا ریاضی باشید و بخواهید تجربی متحان دهید میتونید درخواست صدور دیپلم مجدد هم کنید که براتون دیپلم تجربی هم صادر میشه در اینصورت و مدرکش هم براتون فرستاده میشه

*

----------


## Mds77

> *هست ترمیم نمره 
> فقط باید دروس نظام جدید دوازدهم رو مطالعه کنید .و امتحان دهید.  و نمراتش به سنجش فرستاده میشه
> 
> اگر رشته دیگری باشید مثلا ریاضی باشید و بخواهید تجربی متحان دهید میتونید درخواست صدور دیپلم مجدد هم کنید که براتون دیپلم تجربی هم صادر میشه در اینصورت و مدرکش هم براتون فرستاده میشه
> 
> *


من رشته‌م تجربیه و معدلم هم ۱۸...نمیتونم برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنم
باید منتظر بخشنامه ترمیم معدل بمونم...

----------


## Amir_H80

> *امتحان از متن دروس نظام قدیم نه 
> ولی ترمی منمره برای اونایی که نظام قدیمی هستند بله
> من پنجشنبه { دیروز} با آموزش و پرورش منطقه خودمون مسئول امتحاناتش تماس گرفتم و دیدم اتفاقا مدیر راهنماییمون شده مسئول اداره اموزش و پرورش قشنگ صحت کردیم و .... 
> ببینید شما هر دیپلم هر سالی  داشته باشید برای ترمیم نمره باید دروس دوازدهم رو امتحان بدهید .و طبق کتب همان سال تحصیلی چه برای ترمیم معدل و چه برای دیپلم مجدد
> من شرایط دیپلم مجدد پرسیدم چون رشته ریاضی بودم و پرسیدم اگر بخوام دیپلم تجربی بدم شرایط چجوریه؟
> گفتند
> هزینه ای که اموزش و پرورش برای دیپلم مجدد ازتون میگیره 120 هزار تومان میباشد 
> باید کارت پایان خدمت و یا معافیت خدمت داشته باشید 
> هزینه مدرسه بزرگسالان و ازمونها جدا میباشد . تقریا هر ازمون فک کنم 10تا 20تومن باشه ولی مطمئن نیستم 
> ...


*این قیمتی که شما فرمودید مال سال 94 یا 95 هستش فکر کنم چون چند ساله که امتحان ترمیم معدل برگزار نمیشه و اگر هم قرار باشه برگزار کنند بدون شک کمتر از 100 هزار تومن برای هر امتحان نمیگیرن*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *این قیمتی که شما فرمودید مال سال 94 یا 95 هستش فکر کنم چون چند ساله که امتحان ترمیم معدل برگزار نمیشه و اگر هم قرار باشه برگزار کنند بدون شک کمتر از 100 هزار تومن برای هر امتحان نمیگیرن*


*من هزینه ترمیم معدل رو نگفتم 
هزینه برای دیپلم مجدد بود 
هزینه امتحان ها و مدرسه رو باید از مدرسه بزرگسالان پرسید که چند باشه نمیدونمش ولی دیگه اون هزینه 120 تومن که برای صادر کردن مردک ازش میگیرن رو نداره 
ولی فک کنم همون 20تا 30 باشه که اونم هزینه مصحح آزمون هست*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *من هزینه ترمیم معدل رو نگفتم 
> هزینه برای دیپلم مجدد بود 
> هزینه امتحان ها و مدرسه رو باید از مدرسه بزرگسالان پرسید که چند باشه نمیدونمش ولی دیگه اون هزینه 120 تومن که برای صادر کردن مردک ازش میگیرن رو نداره 
> ولی فک کنم همون 20تا 30 باشه که اونم هزینه مصحح آزمون هست*


*
من فکر کنم الان واسه ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم مجدد زود باشه ، ممکنه آیین نامه اصلا قوانین جدیدی واسه ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم مجدد بذاره و دوباره طرف مجبور بشه درس ها رو امتحان بده البته اینا همش حدس و گمانه اما تا زمانی که آیین نامه نیومده واسه این کارها زوده به نظرم*

----------


## Mds77

کاش حداقل ایین نامه اجراییش بیاد تا ببینیم باید چه کار کرد...
لعنت به این بلاتکلیفی

----------


## reza333

> *دوستان طبق تماسی که با جناب آقای منادی داشتم ایشون با اینکه شخصا مخالف مصوبه بودند و به ایرادات این مصوبه کذایی وافق اما تاکید کردند که مجلس هیچگونه قدرت لغو این مصوبه رو دارا نمیباشد و دانش اموزان فقط باید از شخص رئیس جمهوری و شورا درباره لغو و اصلاح این مصوبه پیگیری کنند . در ضمن ایشون فرمودند که این مصوبه به احتمال زیاد اجرایی میشه مگر اینکه شخص رئیس جمهور و یا شورای سنجش و پذیرش رو قانع کنید تا رای ندن به اجرایی شدن مصوبه* 
> 
> فایل پیوست 99489
> 
> *خدایی کجایی؟؟؟ دقیقا کجایییی؟؟؟دکتر کجاییییی؟؟؟
> 
> *


*من خدمت شما عرض نکردم اینا بی بروبرگرد مصوبشونو تا 1402 اجرایی میکنن. (چون به شدت انگیزه های مالی پشت مصوبشون هست که بدجوری هوا برشون داشته ) 
 ما باید اعتراض میدانی کنیم.  تو مجازی نوشتن و استدلال اوردن و فحش دادن و ضجه زدن نه تنها کار چندانی جلو نمیبره بلکه اتفاقا اونا رو هم خوشحال تر میکنه که با خودشون میگن خوبه یه جایی هست که این بچه ها خودشونو خالی کنن کمتر به فکر اعتراض حضوری و میدانی بیفتن ....
**جامعه ی معلما تا وقتی تو مجازی بودن نتونستن برای رتبه بندی معلما کاری کنن ، متحد شدن اومدن وسط میدون تا حدودی به اون چیزی که میخاستن رسیدن
جامعه ی پرستارا تا وقتی تو مجازی هشتگ مشتگ میزدن به جایی نرسیدن اینا هم وارد عرصه اعتراض حضوری شدن کم کم دارن به خواستشون که تعرفه گذاری خدمات پرستاری میرسن .
  تازه این دو گروه بالا کلی بار مالی روی دوش دولت انداختن ولی اخرش دولت داره کوتاه میاد . ما که خواستمون نه سیاسیه نه بار مالی داره . 
پس بیاین یه  سه چهار هفته ساماندهی شده بریم اعتراض کنیم ( نه فقط در مجاری ) ،** دیروز گزارش صدا و سیما رو دیدین چطوری حقیقت رو وارونه جلوه میده و تو روز روشن دروغ برای هشتاد میلیون ادم پخش میکنه ؟؟؟ صدا و سیما هم داره براشون ریل گذاری میکنه راحتتر مصوبه ی پلیدشونو جلو ببرن .  بیاین بریم حضورا اعتراض کنیم ،*

----------


## _Hamid_

> *گزارشی کذایی هم پخش شده در صدا و سیما که همه رو شاد و خرم نشون میده و با دمشون دارن گردو میشکونن  و خوشحال اند در حد بینهایت از تصویب این مصوبه / این خوشحالی قبل کنکور بعد کنکور و آمدن نتایج به خاکستر تبدیل خواهد شد. 
> *فایل پیوست 99490*
> 
> ببینید گزارش شرم اور صدا و سیما را واقعا این گزارش توهین بزرگی است به شعورهر کنکوری و داوطلبی و احمق فرض کردن اون قشر هستش  / خاک بر سرتون / اینهمه دروغ تا کی؟؟! شرم کنید / اینهمه به خشم اقشار مختلف نیافزایید.
> 
> 
> *



*اصلا نتونستم کلیپ رو تا آخرش ببینم بس که منزجر کننده و نفرت انگیز بود*  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## _Hamid_

> *من خدمت شما عرض نکردم اینا بی بروبرگرد مصوبشونو تا 1402 اجرایی میکنن. (چون به شدت انگیزه های مالی پشت مصوبشون هست که بدجوری هوس برشون داشته ) 
>  ما باید اعتراض میدانی کنیم.  تو مجازی نوشتن و استدلال اوردن و فحش دادن و ضجه زدن نه تنها کار چندانی جلو نمیبره بلکه اتفاقا اونا رو هم خوشحال تر میکنه که با خودشون میگن خوبه یه جایی هست که این بچه ها خودشونو خالی کنن کمتر به فکر اعتراض حضوری و میدانی بیفتن ....
> **جامعه ی معلما تا وقتی تو مجازی بودن نتونستن برای رتبه بندی معلما کاری کنن ، متحد شدن اومدن وسط میدون تا حدودی به اون چیزی که میخاستن رسیدن
> جامعه ی پرستارا تا وقتی تو مجازی هشتگ مشتگ میزدن به جایی نرسیدن اینا هم وارد عرصه اعتراض حضوری شدن کم کم دارن به خواستشون که تعرفه گذاری خدمات پرستاری میرسن .
>   تازه این دو گروه بالا کلی بار مالی روی دوش دولت انداختن ولی اخرش دولت داره کوتاه میاد . ما که خواستمون نه سیاسیه نه بار مالی داره . 
> پس بیاین یه  سه چهار هفته ساماندهی شده بریم اعتراض کنیم ( نه فقط در مجاری ) ،** دیروز گزارش صدا و سیما رو دیدین چطوری حقیقت رو وارونه جلوه میده و تو روز روشن دروغ برای هشتاد میلیون ادم پخش میکنه ؟؟؟ صدا و سیما هم داره براشون ریل گذاری میکنه راحتتر مصوبه ی پلیدشونو جلو ببرن .  بیاین بریم حضورا اعتراض کنیم ،*




همراه شو عزیز همراه شو عزیز
♬♫♪ تنها نمان به درد کاین درد مشترک ♬♫♪
♬♫♪ هرگز جدا جدا درمان نمی شود ♬♫♪
دشوار زندگی هرگز برای ما
دشوار زندگی هرگز برای ما
♬♫♪ بی رزم مشترک آسان نمی شود ♬♫♪
♬♫♪ تنها نمان به درد همراه شو عزیز ♬♫♪
همراه شو همراه شو
♬♫♪ همراه شو عزیز همراه شو عزیز ♬♫♪
♬♫♪ تنها نمان به درد کاین درد مشترک ♬♫♪
هرگز جدا جدا درمان نمی شود

----------


## Rebi

چند وقت پیش با یک دوستی بحث میکردم گفتم به ایشون که کاش ما تو تانزانیا به دنیا می اومدیم ایشون فرمودند که نه اونا بدبخت هستنو و اب و غذا ندارن منم گفتم حداقل اونجا فقط تو فکر اب و غذایی..
بخدا ظلمه به یک جوان 18 یا 19 ساله اینهمه استرس بدن اخه مگه یک جوان 18 ساله چقدر تحمل داره مگه چقد زیر فشار و استرس میمونه؟ الانشم کنکور به اندازه کافی داره فشار و استرس میاره ولی تنها عدالت نسبی که تو این ممکلت بود رو هم از بین بردند.
منتظر شنیدن خبر های فاجعه انگیز سال 1402 هستیم و قطعا امار خودکشی کنکوری ها 3 تا 4 برابر خواهد شد جایی که بچه گارگر تموم زورشو میزنه و وقتی نتیجه رو میبینه میفهمه اینجا ایرانه و تصمیم میگره که مرگ خودخواسته بهتر از زندگی فلاک باره
درحال حاضر یه جوان فقیر میتونه از تنها دریچه موفقیت بگذره ولی امان از روزی که این طرح اجرایی شه. اون روز  روزی است که اختلاف طبقاتی ده ها یا صدها برابر حال حاضر شود
همه باهم بیاید برای عدالت زیبای خدا فاتحه بخونم که قولشو بهمون داده بود.......

----------


## Barca

سلام. آیا امکانش نیست که اگر شورا سنجش و پذیرش تونستن آیین نامه بنویسن از طریق دیوان به شورا سنجش و پذیرش اعتراض کرد ؟؟چونکه ساکی گفت آیین نامرو شورا باید بنویسه .بعد چیز دیگری که خود شورا گفته تصحیح الکتریکی و سطح سوالات بالا در نهایی ۱۴۰۱ هست اگر نتونن اجرا کنن خود موسوی که رییس پژوهش شورا بود گفت تو برنامه غیر محرمانه اجراییش نمیکنیم .

----------


## _Joseph_

> *اصلا نتونستم کلیپ رو تا آخرش ببینم بس که منزجر کننده و نفرت انگیز بود*


*بله خود من با دیدن این گزارش اصلا بهت زده شده بودم از این حجم دروغ و ادرس اشتباه دادن 
*

----------


## Mds77

با شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تماس گرفتم و پرسیدم برای کسانی که سالهاست از سیستم اموزش و پرورش خارج شدن چه برنامه ای دارید؟
گفت ما فقط مصوبه تنظیم میکنیم ، اینارو از اموزش و پرورش بپرسید  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mds77

حالا سوالی که برای من پیش میاد اینه که این دوستان که طی جلسات بسیاااار این مصوبه را تنطیم کردند ، چطور از حیث اجرایی این قوانین را بررسی نکرده‌اند؟
چطور درمورد عملکرد اموزش و پرورش نپرسیده‌اند؟
مگر نه اینکه ، وزیر اموزش و پرورش نیز در جلسات حضور داشتند؟

----------


## reza333

> حالا سوالی که برای من پیش میاد اینه که این دوستان که طی جلسات بسیاااار این مصوبه را تنطیم کردند ، چطور از حیث اجرایی این قوانین را بررسی نکرده‌اند؟
> چطور درمورد عملکرد اموزش و پرورش نپرسیده‌اند؟
> مگر نه اینکه ، وزیر اموزش و پرورش نیز در جلسات حضور داشتند؟


*اینا توی اون جلسه فقط کلیات رو مصوب کردن . گفتن نمرات امتحان نهایی تاثیرش 60 درصد قطعی به علاوه یه سری مصوبات شوم دیگه . در مورد جزئییاتش ، باید وزارت علوم و اموزش پرورش بشینن ایین نامه بنویسن که اینم ممکنه تا بعد کنکور 1401 فعلا جزئیاتی اعلام نکنن .
علی ایحال این مصوبه دو تا بندش باید لغو بشه چون به شدت به ضرر اکثریت داوطالبای کنکوره : 1- تاثیر قطعی معدل   2-برگزاری دو کنکور در سال 1402 که به معنی کاهش ظرفیت هر کنکوره .*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *اینا توی اون جلسه فقط کلیات رو مصوب کردن . گفتن نمرات امتحان نهایی تاثیرش 60 درصد قطعی به علاوه یه سری مصوبات شوم دیگه . در مورد جزئییاتش ، باید وزارت علوم و اموزش پرورش بشینن ایین نامه بنویسن که اینم ممکنه تا بعد کنکور 1401 فعلا جزئیاتی اعلام نکنن .
> الا ایحال این مصوبه دو تا بندش باید لغو بشه چون به شدت به ضرر اکثریت داوطالبای کنکوره : 1- تاثیر قطعی معدل 2-برگزرای دو کنکور در سال 1402 که به معنی کاهش ظرفیت هر کنکوره .*


البته در مورد دو کنکور در سال واسه این که کاهش ظرفیتی اتفاق نیفته مجبورن یک کنکور اول تیر بگیرن یک کنکور اول مرداد و تا آخر مرداد و شهریور هم نتایج کنکورها با هم بیاد اینجوری کاهش ظرفیتی اتفاق نمیفته
اما تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل (حتی به صورت تأثیر مثبت) و همچنین شرط معدل دانشگاه ها باید لغو بشه
شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفته بود واسه کنکور ۱۴۰۱ تأثیر ۴۰ درصدی مثبت در نظر گرفتیم فردا تو دفترچه ثبت نام معلوم میشه تأثیر معدل چقدره و حرف شورا چقدر اعتبار داره

----------


## Barca

ایا امکانش هست که وقتی شورا سنجش و پذیرش نحوه اجرایی رو نوشت از طریق دیوان به شورا سنجش اعتراض کرد و مصوبرو ابطال کرد ؟؟ و اینکه گفتن تصحیح باید الکتریکی باشه آیا بنظرتون میتونن تا نهایی ۴۰۱ تصحیح رو الکتریکی کنن ؟😐

----------


## reza333

> البته در مورد دو کنکور در سال واسه این که کاهش ظرفیتی اتفاق نیفته مجبورن یک کنکور اول تیر بگیرن یک کنکور اول مرداد و تا آخر مرداد و شهریور هم نتایج کنکورها با هم بیاد اینجوری کاهش ظرفیتی اتفاق نمیفته
> اما تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل (حتی به صورت تأثیر مثبت) و همچنین شرط معدل دانشگاه ها باید لغو بشه


*
چطوری یک کنکور اول تیر بگیرن یک کنکور اول مرداد ؟ این طوری که استرسش ده برابره . این خودش میشه نقض غرض . میخان دو تا کنکور بگیرن که  فشار و استرس کنکور کم بشه ، اینجوری اونی که مثلا کنکور تیر خوب داده باشه  ، بعد کنکور مرداد و خراب کنه ، خب دیگه فاتحش  خوندست .  اگر چه از اون طرف به نفع کسی میشه که کنکور تیر خراب کرده کنکور مرداد خوب داده . به عبارت د یگه با این طرح شما باید الزاما دو تا کنکور بدی و در هر دو کنکور هم خیلی خوب عمل کنی تا رتبه ی خوبی بیاری ، یکیشو خراب کنی کارت تمومه . این جوری که خیل استرس زاست . در کل این مدل خیلی جَدَل برانگیزه .

  ولی  اصل دو کنکور شدن باید این جور باشه ، مثلا تا سال 1405 یعنی مثلا تا چهار سال دیگه وزارت علوم و وزارت بهداشت  برای رشته های پرطرفدارش یا یه شیب منطقی افزایش ظرفیت بده (( از اون طرف ظرفیت رشته های روزانه بیخود رو کلا از دفترچه حذف کنن یا خیلی کم کنن )) ، بعد بیاد یه کنکور تیر بگیره برای ورودی مهر،   5 ،  6  ماه بعد هم یه کنکور اذر بگیره برای ورودی بهمن ، این طوری  وقتی که دو کنکور هم برگزار کنن چون ظرفیت پذیرش رشد کرده ،  تقسیم شدن ظرفیت بین دو کنکور خیلی اثر منفی تو شانس قبولی نمیذاره  از طرفی هم با برگزاری دو کنکور مستقل در یکسال ، استرس و فشار کم شده .*

----------


## MrSaber

فاتحه رو بخونید دوستان دیگه حرف زدن راجبش اشتباست
رئیس سازمان سنجش شبکه خبر گفت موافق این طرحه و در حال آمادگی هستیم

----------


## AmirMorningstar

سلام دوستان. امروز یه خبرای عجیب و غریبی در اومد درباره تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۱   !

 تاثیر مثبت ۴۰ درصدی معدل در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ قطعی شد

 رئیس سازمان سنجش:در سال ۱۴۰۱ تاثیر مثبت معدل برای کنکور سراسری از ۳۰ به ۴۰ درصد خواهد رسید.

 دفترچه و پاسخنامه کنکور ۱۴۰۱، ۳ برابر ارتقا می‌یابد، یعنی یک دفترچه عمومی و دو دفترچه تخصصی به همراه پاسخ نامه های جداگانه در دسترس داوطلبان قرار خواهد گرفت.

تعداد سوالات کاهش می یابد.

رئیس سازمان سنجش: تغییر سوالات آزمون از کلیشه‌ای به محتوایی و تاثیر 40 درصدی معدل را در کنکور 1401 شاهد خواهیم بود

پورعباس در نشست خبری:در کنکور 1401 آزمون سراسری اول بحث تاثیر 40 درصد سوابق تحصیلی و سپس تغییر سوالات آزمون از حالت کلیشه ای به محتوایی در چارچوب کتب درسی را شاهد خواهیم بود.
 @medistU

یه توضیحی که در مورد ((محتوایی شدن)) داده اینه که کنکور امسال سبکش مشابه کنکور ۸۴ تا ۸۸ میشه. حقیقتش من فرصت ندارم اونا رو چک کنم. ولی خودتون یه نگاهی به کنکورای اون ۴ سال بندازید ببینید چجوری بوده

----------


## mohammad1397

بجای اینکه تو حوزه ها جمر بذارن میخوان دفترچه های اختصاصی دو تا بکنن ! قبلا یکی شاید میخواست وقتش به درسایی که قوی تر هست اختصاص بده الان دیگه با این وضع نمیشه و باید همه اختصاصی ها متعادل خوند

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام دوستان. امروز یه خبرای عجیب و غریبی در اومد درباره تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۱   !
> 
> ������������ تاثیر مثبت ۴۰ درصدی معدل در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ قطعی شد
> 
> ������ رئیس سازمان سنجش:در سال ۱۴۰۱ تاثیر مثبت معدل برای کنکور سراسری از ۳۰ به ۴۰ درصد خواهد رسید.
> 
> ������ دفترچه و پاسخنامه کنکور ۱۴۰۱، ۳ برابر ارتقا می‌یابد، یعنی یک دفترچه عمومی و دو دفترچه تخصصی به همراه پاسخ نامه های جداگانه در دسترس داوطلبان قرار خواهد گرفت.
> 
> ������تعداد سوالات کاهش می یابد.
> ...


اون موقع که سوالا هم کوتاه بوده هم از کتاب بوده ولی این بابا قاطی داره به سوالای کنکور میگه کلیشه ای ! مثلا زیست 1400 که مفهومی ترین زیست کنکورا بوده کلیشه ای بوده !

----------


## Amir_H80

*این جور که پیداست دیگه این تو بمیری از اون تو بمیری ها نیست و رئیس جدید سازمان سنجش داره مو به مو مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رو اجرا میکنه مثل تأثیر ۴۰ درصدی معدل در ۱۴۰۱ و افزایش ۱۶۰۰ نفری ظرفیت پزشکی در سال ۱۴۰۱  ، قطعاً ۱۰۰ درصد در سال ۱۴۰۲ تمام بند های مصوبه اجرا میشه ، حتی شرط معدل دانشگاه ها هم اجرا میشه.*

----------


## MrSaber

> *این جور که پیداست دیگه این تو بمیری از اون تو بمیری ها نیست و رئیس جدید سازمان سنجش داره مو به مو مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رو اجرا میکنه مثل تأثیر ۴۰ درصدی معدل در ۱۴۰۱ و افزایش ۱۶۰۰ نفری ظرفیت پزشکی در سال ۱۴۰۱  ، قطعاً ۱۰۰ درصد در سال ۱۴۰۲ تمام بند های مصوبه اجرا میشه ، حتی شرط معدل دانشگاه ها هم اجرا میشه.*


دقیقا

----------


## _Joseph_

> با شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تماس گرفتم و پرسیدم برای کسانی که سالهاست از سیستم اموزش و پرورش خارج شدن چه برنامه ای دارید؟
> گفت ما فقط مصوبه تنظیم میکنیم ، اینارو از اموزش و پرورش بپرسید


واقعا؟؟؟؟
جان من تماس گرفتی ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## reza1401

*صحبتهای امروز پورعباس چندتا کد ریزداشت:
گفته اگه سوابق تحصیلی واسه ۱۴۰۲ به ۶۰ درصد نرسه از خود درصدای کنکور استخراج می کنیم!یعنی احتمال اینکه واسه ۱۴۰۲ نظام قدیمیا تاثیر معدلشون کمتر از ۶۰ باشه زیاده.خصوصا اونایی که امتحان نهایی سوم دبیرستان سابق معادل یازدهم فعلی رو داده بودن.کد بعدی دو دفترچه ای شدن اختصاصیاست.ظاهرا واسه تجربیا زمین شناسی قراره کلا تاثیر قطعی داشته باشه حتی برای پزشکی و...کد سوم هم اینکه سبک سوالات مثل دوران خودش میشه.این یعنی احتمالا کنکور جوری میشه که شصت هفتاد درصد سوالات هردرس واسه عموم داوطلبای نسبتا خوب قابل جواب دادنه.ولی درحدود بیست و پنج تا سی درصد سوالات دشوارتره.دوران پورعباس اینطوری بود کنکور*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *صحبتهای امروز پورعباس چندتا کد ریزداشت:
> گفته اگه سوابق تحصیلی واسه ۱۴۰۲ به ۶۰ درصد نرسه از خود درصدای کنکور استخراج می کنیم!یعنی احتمال اینکه واسه ۱۴۰۲ نظام قدیمیا تاثیر نعدلشون کمتر از ۶۰ باشه زیاده.خصوصا اونایی که امتحان نهایی سوم دبیرستان سابق معادل یازدهم فعلی رو داده بودن.کد بعدی دو دفترچه ای شدن اختصاصیاست.ظاهرا واسه تجربیا زمین شناسی قراره کلا تاثیر قطعی داشته باشه حتی برای پزشکی و...کد سوم هم اینکه سبک سوالات مثل دوران خودش میشه.این یعنی احتمالا کنکور جوری میشه که شصت هفتاد درصد سوالات هردرس واسه عموم داوطلبای نسبتا خوب قابل جواب دادنه.ولی درحدود بیست و پنج تا سی درصد سوالات دشوارتره.دوران پورعباس اینطوری بود کنکور*


ایشون این حرفارو کجا گفته؟؟؟ منبع میدید لطفا؟

----------


## reza1401

> ایشون این حرفارو کجا گفته؟؟؟ منبع میدید لطفا؟


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.yjc...p/news/8044881
کد دوم رو مستقیم نگفته ولی از رو حذف زیرگروها که گفته میشه فهمید.اما مورد اول و سوم رو گفته

----------


## reza333

> *صحبتهای امروز پورعباس چندتا کد ریزداشت:
> گفته اگه سوابق تحصیلی واسه ۱۴۰۲ به ۶۰ درصد نرسه از خود درصدای کنکور استخراج می کنیم!یعنی احتمال اینکه واسه ۱۴۰۲ نظام قدیمیا تاثیر معدلشون کمتر از ۶۰ باشه زیاده.خصوصا اونایی که امتحان نهایی سوم دبیرستان سابق معادل یازدهم فعلی رو داده بودن.کد بعدی دو دفترچه ای شدن اختصاصیاست.ظاهرا واسه تجربیا زمین شناسی قراره کلا تاثیر قطعی داشته باشه حتی برای پزشکی و...کد سوم هم اینکه سبک سوالات مثل دوران خودش میشه.این یعنی احتمالا کنکور جوری میشه که شصت هفتاد درصد سوالات هردرس واسه عموم داوطلبای نسبتا خوب قابل جواب دادنه.ولی درحدود بیست و پنج تا سی درصد سوالات دشوارتره.دوران پورعباس اینطوری بود کنکور*


*اخرشم نفهمیدم گفت 1402 میخاد دو تا کنکور برگزار کنه یا یکی .*

----------


## reza1401

> *اخرشم نفهمیدم گفت 1402 میخاد دو تا کنکور برگزار کنه یا یکی .*


*از ۱۴۰۲ دوتا برگزارمیشه ولی سالهای بعدش ممکنه بیشترم بشه!!میخواد کنکور رو مثل آزمون تافل و تولیمو مرتب تو سال تکرار کنن واسه سالهای اینده*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *اخرشم نفهمیدم گفت 1402 میخاد دو تا کنکور برگزار کنه یا یکی .*


چند سنجش و یک پذیرش ، یعنی کنکور ممکنه n بار در سال برگزار بشه اما انتخاب رشته یک بار و در مرداد ماه برگزار میشه

----------


## farzaddd

این پورعباس زمانی که رییس سنجش بود کنکورا خیلی استاندارد بود،اون دکتر خدایی خیلی تو این سازمان سنجش دستکاری کرد،
به نظر من این دستور از طرف رهبر اومده به دودلیل:یه بار تو سخنرانیش گفت تجربی زیاد طرفدار داره،یه بارم گفت کلک کنکورو بکنید بره،

----------


## Amir_H80

> *از ۱۴۰۲ دوتا برگزارمیشه ولی سالهای بعدش ممکنه بیشترم بشه!!میخواد کنکور رو مثل آزمون تافل و تولیمو مرتب تو سال تکرار کنن واسه سالهای اینده*


مهم اینجاست پذیرش فقط یک بار در سال هستش

----------


## Amir_H80

> این پورعباس زمانی که رییس سنجش بود کنکورا خیلی استاندارد بود،اون دکتر خدایی خیلی تو این سازمان سنجش دستکاری کرد،
> به نظر من این دستور از طرف رهبر اومده به دودلیل:یه بار تو سخنرانیش گفت تجربی زیاد طرفدار داره،یه بارم گفت کلک کنکورو بکنید بره،


کنکور استاندارد نتیجه اش میشه درصدهای نجومی مثل سال ۹۸
اینطور که پورعباس گفت ممکنه بدتر از ۹۸ هم بشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> این پورعباس زمانی که رییس سنجش بود کنکورا خیلی استاندارد بود،اون دکتر خدایی خیلی تو این سازمان سنجش دستکاری کرد،
> به نظر من این دستور از طرف رهبر اومده به دودلیل:یه بار تو سخنرانیش گفت تجربی زیاد طرفدار داره،یه بارم گفت کلک کنکورو بکنید بره،


*استاندار در مقایسه با کتاب درسی سنجیده میشه 
شما برید کتب درسی وزارتی سال 84 تا 88 رو بررسی میکنید میفهمید که طرح سوال استاندارد از اون کتب کاری بس آسان بود 

با این کتب درسی چرت و پرت نظام جدید اگر سوال استاندارد طرح کنن همه 100 میزنن

 وقتی تمرین کتاب درسی نظام قدیم رو میارن به نظام جدید میدن میگه چقدر سخته و ....... دنبال  استاندارد هستید؟
این کتابا هیچی ندارن 
فراموش نکنید در کنکور المپیادی ها و گودزیلاهایی هستن که میتونن حتی ریاضی غیر استاندارد و نظام قدیم کنکور 1400 رو هم بالای 80 درصد بزنن 
چی چی رو میگید استاندارد و..... / باید کتب درسی یه باز نویسی اساسی بشه*

----------


## reza1401

> این پورعباس زمانی که رییس سنجش بود کنکورا خیلی استاندارد بود،اون دکتر خدایی خیلی تو این سازمان سنجش دستکاری کرد،
> به نظر من این دستور از طرف رهبر اومده به دودلیل:یه بار تو سخنرانیش گفت تجربی زیاد طرفدار داره،یه بارم گفت کلک کنکورو بکنید بره،


*کنکورای زمان خدایی به نطرمن سطحش بهتربود.و واسه کسایی که عمقی خونده بودن مناسبتربود‌.میدونم اکثر داوطلبا از این سبک خوششون نمیاد ولی من ریاضی ۱۴۰۰ رو خیلی پسندیدم.رهبر برای این گفت کنکور رو کم رنگ کنید که وقت واسه اونایی که المپیاد میخوان بدن بیشتر باشه و بتونن مدالهای بهتری بیارن.حالا واقعا فکر میکنی آموزش و پرورش میاد سرمایه گذاری میکنه رو المپیاد؟؟من که بعید میدونم آموزش و پرورش فشل ما از این عرضه ها داشته باشه*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *صحبتهای امروز پورعباس چندتا کد ریزداشت:
> گفته اگه سوابق تحصیلی واسه ۱۴۰۲ به ۶۰ درصد نرسه از خود درصدای کنکور استخراج می کنیم!یعنی احتمال اینکه واسه ۱۴۰۲ نظام قدیمیا تاثیر معدلشون کمتر از ۶۰ باشه زیاده.خصوصا اونایی که امتحان نهایی سوم دبیرستان سابق معادل یازدهم فعلی رو داده بودن.کد بعدی دو دفترچه ای شدن اختصاصیاست.ظاهرا واسه تجربیا زمین شناسی قراره کلا تاثیر قطعی داشته باشه حتی برای پزشکی و...کد سوم هم اینکه سبک سوالات مثل دوران خودش میشه.این یعنی احتمالا کنکور جوری میشه که شصت هفتاد درصد سوالات هردرس واسه عموم داوطلبای نسبتا خوب قابل جواب دادنه.ولی درحدود بیست و پنج تا سی درصد سوالات دشوارتره.دوران پورعباس اینطوری بود کنکور*


زمین شناسی امسال  بخوان تو زیرگروه یک تاثیر بدن خیلی ظلمه

----------


## farzaddd

> کنکور استاندارد نتیجه اش میشه درصدهای نجومی مثل سال ۹۸
> اینطور که پورعباس گفت ممکنه بد تر از ۹۸ هم بشه


نه عزیزم ،کنکور ۸۴,۸۷,۸۹ کنکورابی عالی بود

----------


## Amir_H80

> نه عزیزم ،کنکور ۸۴,۸۷,۸۹ کنکورابی عالی بود


در هر صورت درصد ها خیلی میره بالا و یکی دو درصد کمتر و بیشتر کلی میتونه رتبه رو جا به جا کنه

----------


## reza1401

> نه عزیزم ،کنکور ۸۴,۸۷,۸۹ کنکورابی عالی بود


۸۴ دوران دکتر رحیمی کجباف برگزارشد که فیزیکیش فوق العاده سخت مخسوب میشد!!فیزیک ۸۴ اونموقع یه چیزی مثل ریاصی امسال بود واسه دوران خودش.همینم باعث شد با تغییردولت کجباف بره پورعباس بیاد.پورعباس کنکورای ۸۵ و ۸۶ و ۸۷ و ۸۸ رو سازماندهی کرد که سطحشون بالای متوسط بود.ولی خب تو هردرس جوری سوالا طرح میشد که باز واسه بالای هشتادزدن نیاز به مهارت باید میداشتی

----------


## mohammad1397

> در هر صورت درصد ها خیلی میره بالا و یکی دو درصد کمتر و بیشتر کلی میتونه رتبه رو جا به جا کنه


احتمالا در قالب شمارشی میدن بعیده دیگه مثل کنکورای دهه هشتاد سوال بدن سطح الان داوطلبا  بالا رفته با این همه کتاب و کلاس

----------


## mh81

> کنکور استاندارد نتیجه اش میشه درصدهای نجومی مثل سال ۹۸
> اینطور که پورعباس گفت ممکنه بدتر از ۹۸ هم بشه


باشه لابد ۹۹و۱۴۰۰ خوبه!!!!!!!

----------


## mh81

یکی از استاندارد ترین کنکورای اخیر۹۷ بوده...
سبک سوالاتشو میگم
کاری به حواشی انتخاب رشتش ندارم

----------


## farzaddd

کنکور ۱۴۰۰ سخت و از نظر زمانی وقت گیر بود،یعنی اونی که خونده بود با نخونده بود فرقی نمیکرد واین باعث غیر استاندار شدنش شد،من با المپیادیا کار ندارم ولی برای کنکور همه فاکتور ها باید درنظر گرفته شه که یهو شخص متوسط روبه بالا با ضعیف یکی نشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> ۸۴ دوران دکتر رحیمی کجباف برگزارشد که فیزیکیش فوق العاده سخت مخسوب میشد!!فیزیک ۸۴ اونموقع یه چیزی مثل ریاصی امسال بود واسه دوران خودش.همینم باعث شد با تغییردولت کجباف بره پورعباس بیاد.پورعباس کنکورای ۸۵ و ۸۶ و ۸۷ و ۸۸ رو سازماندهی کرد که سطحشون بالای متوسط بود.ولی خب تو هردرس جوری سوالا طرح میشد که باز واسه بالای هشتادزدن نیاز به مهارت باید میداشتی


*دقیقا درست میفرمایید 
ولی فراموش نکنید کتب درسی 84 تا 88 توانایی داشتن که ازشون چنین کنکورهایی برگزار بشه 
کتاب درسی نظام جدید اصلا در سطح کنکور نیستن حتی در سطح داوطلبا نیستن 
با اینهمه امکانات و کلاس و کتاب و ..... سطح داوطلبا بسیار بالا رفته و سطح کنکور هم باید بالا باشه تا قدرت تفکیک خوبی اتفاق بیافته*

----------


## Amir_H80

> باشه لابد ۹۹و۱۴۰۰ خوبه!!!!!!!


اینکه میخوان سه تا دفترچه بدن یکم پدیده جدیدی هستش و شبیه سازی کنکور رو سخت میکنه

----------


## Mds77

> واقعا؟؟؟؟
> جان من تماس گرفتی ؟؟؟


اره بخدا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mh81

> کنکور ۱۴۰۰ وقت گیر و از نظر زمانی وقت گیر بود،یعنی اونی که خونده بود با نخونده بود فرقی نمیکرد واین باعث غیر استاندار شدنش شد،من با المپیادیا کار ندارم ولی برای کنکور همه فاکتور ها باید درنظر گرفته شه که یهو شخص متوسط روبه بالا با ضعیف یکی نشه


درود
موافقم

----------


## farzaddd

> درود
> موافقم


درود ممنون

----------


## mh81

> *دقیقا درست میفرمایید 
> ولی فراموش نکنید کتب درسی 84 تا 88 توانایی داشتن که ازشون چنین کنکورهایی برگزار بشه 
> کتاب درسی نظام جدید اصلا در سطح کنکور نیستن حتی در سطح داوطلبا نیستن 
> با اینهمه امکانات و کلاس و کتاب و ..... سطح داوطلبا بسیار بالا رفته و سطح کنکور هم باید بالا باشه تا قدرت تفکیک خوبی اتفاق بیافته*


تا یه حدی باید بالا باشه
نه مثل ریاضی ۱۴۰۰فضایی
نه مثل شیمی۹۹...
من کنکور۹۸ رو هم به هیچ وجه تایید نمیکنم
همونطور که بالا گفتم یکی از مناسب ترین کنکورا۹۷ بود

----------


## mh81

> اینکه میخوان سه تا دفترچه بدن یکم پدیده جدیدی هستش و شبیه سازی کنکور رو سخت میکنه


اره این بدی رو داره
ولی امنیت ازمونو بالا میبره ...

----------


## farzaddd

> تا یه حدی باید بالا باشه
> نه مثل ریاضی ۱۴۰۰فضایی
> نه مثل شیمی۹۹...
> من کنکور۹۸ رو هم به هیچ وجه تایید نمیکنم
> همونطور که بالا گفتم یکی از مناسب ترین کنکورا۹۷ بود


۹۷ و۸۹ بهترین کنکورا بودن

----------


## _Joseph_

*به نظر من اینا در حال بررسی و تعیین ائین نامه اجرایی هستن و برای همین هم چنین مصاحبه ای شده 

حدس من اینه که 
عمومی قطعا حذف میشه سهم عمومی میره برای تشریحی و تستی برگزار نمیشه 
تاثیر معدل هنوز مطمئن نیستم ولی باز هم باید ائین نامه بیاد تا ببینیم نتثیر قطعی که میزارن چه شکلیه . نباید طوری باشه که ضرر بزنه به داوطلب
کنکور سرجای خودش برگزار میشه و در 4 ساعت منتها فقط دروس تخصصی و شاید هم تعداد سوالات بالاتر بره چون تایم 4 ساعت زیاده
به خاطر همین هم دو دفترچه میکننش اختصاصی رو 
بازم باید منتظر موند هنوز وزده 
بزارید ائین نامه اجراییش بیاد*

----------


## reza1401

> *دقیقا درست میفرمایید 
> ولی فراموش نکنید کتب درسی 84 تا 88 توانایی داشتن که ازشون چنین کنکورهایی برگزار بشه 
> کتاب درسی نظام جدید اصلا در سطح کنکور نیستن حتی در سطح داوطلبا نیستن 
> با اینهمه امکانات و کلاس و کتاب و ..... سطح داوطلبا بسیار بالا رفته و سطح کنکور هم باید بالا باشه تا قدرت تفکیک خوبی اتفاق بیافته*


*من خودم موافق کنکورای ۹۴ به بعدم.واینم مطمئن باش یوسف جان که پورعباس نمیتونه سطح کنکور رو از استاندارد دوران خدایی زیاد پایینتربیاره.وگرنه خبری از تفکیک افراد نیست.الان دوهزارنفراول هر گروه اصلی(ریاضی-تجربی-انسانی)به شدت درسخونن.ودرصداشون بهم نزدیک.اگه کنکورارو برگردونه دوران خودش دیگه اینارو نمیتونه از هم دقیق تفکیک کنه!ولی اینم بگما همون زمانم مثلا درس ریاضی رشته ریاضی رو شاید هردوسه سالی بکبار یه نفر میتونست صدبزنه.به نظرم بزرگترین سود از تغییرات اخیر رو گاج برده!حالا بعدا دلیلشو بهتر خواهیم فهمید.*

----------


## farzaddd

خلاصه طبق همه کارای بدون فکرشون اول اجرا میکنن بعد کنسل

----------


## farzaddd

> *من خودم موافق کنکورای ۹۴ به بعدم.واینم مطمئن باش یوسف جان که پورعباس نمیتونه سطح کنکور رو از استاندارد دوران خدایی زیاد پایینتربیاره.وگرنه خبری از تفکیک افراد نیست.الان دوهزارنفراول هر گروه اصلی(ریاضی-تجربی-انسانی)به شدت درسخونن.ودرصداشون بهم نزدیک.اگه کنکورارو برگردونه دوران خودش دیگه اینارو نمیتونه از هم دقیق تفکیک کنه!ولی اینم بگما همون زمانم مثلا درس ریاضی رشته ریاضی رو شاید هردوسه سالی بکبار یه نفر میتونست صدبزنه.به نظرم بزرگترین سود از تغییرات اخیر رو گاج برده!حالا بعدا دلیلشو بهتر خواهیم فهمید.*


سال ۹۸ آسونترین کنکورو برگزار کردند تفکیک هم کردند اینا احمق تر غز این حرفان،وقتی از استاندارد حرف میزنیم دقیقا منظورهمینه تمام فاکتور ها درنظر گرفته شه نه اینکه یه سری سوالات بدن طرف اصلا هنگ کنه

----------


## Archer_44

دو دفترچه و پاسخ برگ اختصاصی یعنی چی؟یعنی ۱۰۰ سوال زیست؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> *من خودم موافق کنکورای ۹۴ به بعدم.واینم مطمئن باش یوسف جان که پورعباس نمیتونه سطح کنکور رو از استاندارد دوران خدایی زیاد پایینتربیاره.وگرنه خبری از تفکیک افراد نیست.الان دوهزارنفراول هر گروه اصلی(ریاضی-تجربی-انسانی)به شدت درسخونن.ودرصداشون بهم نزدیک.اگه کنکورارو برگردونه دوران خودش دیگه اینارو نمیتونه از هم دقیق تفکیک کنه!ولی اینم بگما همون زمانم مثلا درس ریاضی رشته ریاضی رو شاید هردوسه سالی بکبار یه نفر میتونست صدبزنه.به نظرم بزرگترین سود از تغییرات اخیر رو گاج برده!حالا بعدا دلیلشو بهتر خواهیم فهمید.*


*دقیقا
 ولی من فکر میکنم 1402 ئی ها موش ازمایشگاهی میشن و احتمالا اعتراض گسترده در بگیره بعد کنکور*

----------


## farzaddd

> دو دفترچه و پاسخ برگ اختصاصی یعنی چی؟یعنی ۱۰۰ سوال زیست؟


احتمالا زیست ریاضی باهم شیمی و زمین و فیزیک باهم،ولی امنیت مهمه که داغون میشه

----------


## farzaddd

یه خوبی که داره از دست دین و زندگی راحت شدیم

----------


## reza333

*اینا  مثل همین حکومت هستن که میگه هر چی قبل از انقلاب بوده زشتی و پلیدی بود و ما که اومدیم مملکت رو متحول کردیم و شما ایرانیان رو در مسیر خوشبختی قرار دادیم .
این پور عباس و مصوبه ی شورا دقیقا همینه ، میگه کنکور به سبک فعلی فاجعست و همتونو بیچاره کرده و خدایی هم که یک شیطان رجیم بود ، حالا من پور عباس  اومدم طبق نقشه ی شورا شما کنکوریها رو به ارامش برسونم و کار رو براتون راحت تر کنم ، یه کاری خواهند کرد هزار بار ارزوی همین کنکور فعلی رو داتشه باشیم.*

----------


## farzaddd

> *اینا  مثا همین حکومت هستن که میگه هر چی قبل از انقلاب بوده زشتی و پلیدی بود و ما که اومدیم مملکت رو متحول کردیم و شما ایرانیان رو در مسیر خوشبختی قرار دادیم .
> این پور عباس و مصوبه ی شورا دقیقا همینه ، میگه کنکور به سبک فعلی فاجعست و همتونو بیچاره کرده و خدایی هم که یک شیطان رجیم بود ، حالا من پور عباس  اومدم طبق نقشه ی شورا شما کگنکوریها رو به ارامش برسونم و کار رو براتون راحت تر کنم ، یه کاری خواهند کرد هزار بار ارزوی همین کنکور فعلی رو داتشه باشیم.*


کنسل میشه ولی بعداز اینکه یه عده زیادی رو ****** دادن،همیشه همین بوده،این مملکت همیشه منافع یه عده ای تو یه برهه ای باید تامین شه،مهم نیست بقیه چی میگن،کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بدون عمومیا برگزار میشه و بعدش این بساط جمع میشه

----------


## mahdi_artur

دو تا کارنامه از کنکور آب دوغ خیاری 98 با هم مقایسه کنید=
کارنامه رتبه 785 منطقه 1 کنکور 98 :

حالا کارنامه رتبه 2321 منطقه 1 کنکور 98 :

نفر اول که 785 شده
۲ تا ادبیات - ۳ تا دینی - ۳ تا زبان تو عمومی ها
۳ تا زیست - ۳ تا فیزیک - ۳ تا شیمی تو اختصاصی ها
اینارو بیشتر از نفر دوم زده
اولی
 1426 تا زیر گروه یک از نفر دوم بهتر شده
1536 تا در منطقه
و 5816 تا در رتبه کشوری از هم فاصله گرفتن!

یا کارنامه ببینید از کنکور استانداردی مثل 97 که باز سوالاتش خیلی هم مفهومی و قشنگ طرح شده بود و ابدا ساده نبود=

یارو شده 10500 منطقه
در صورتیکه باید طبق تخمین
کنکور 94 :2500
کنکور 95: 5000
کنکور 96: 6000
میشد.
حالا همین درصدارو وارد کنید در تخمین 98 ببینید چه رتبه قشنگی تحویل میده.
کنکور به سبک و سیاق دهه 80 که اصلا نمیتونه در بیاد. چون اونطوری کسی قبول میشه که تعداد صدش بیشتر باشه داخل کارنامه. (عملا تعداد درصدای 100 ملاک قبولی میشه)
ولی علت این که این 2 سال سنجش کنکور های سخت با سوالات وقت گیر و غیر استاندارد روتین مطرح کرد بیشتر این بود که افتضاح کنکور 98 تکرار نشه.

----------


## mh81

اگه به شکل سابق برگزار شه که ۱۴۰۱هم مثل۱۴۰۰ زیاد تقلب میشه(حتی بیشتر از۱۴۰۰)
اینکه اختصاصی رو میخواد۲دفترچه کنه .‌‌قبول دارم که شبیه سازیش سخته ولی شک ندارم اگه اجرا شه تقلبا خیلی کمتر

----------


## Amir_H80

> کنسل میشه ولی بعداز اینکه یه عده زیادی رو ****** دادن،همیشه همین بوده،این مملکت همیشه منافع یه عده ای تو یه برهه ای باید تامین شه،مهم نیست بقیه چی میگن،کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بدون عمومیا برگزار میشه و بعدش این بساط جمع میشه


کنکور ۱۴۰۲ اگه بخوان واقعاً عمومی رو حذف کنند تأثیر معدل ۶۰ درصدی رو قطعاً اعمال میکنند
اگه واسه 1402 تأثیر معدل مثبت بشه عمومی ها به کنکور برمیگرده وگرنه عمومی میشه کشک

----------


## Archer_44

> احتمالا زیست ریاضی باهم شیمی و زمین و فیزیک باهم،ولی امنیت مهمه که داغون میشه


چه کاریه خب!!!امروز یه حرفی زدن ، احتمالا تا یه ماه دیگه پشیمون بشن :Yahoo (76): اینا خودشون هم نمیدونن چه غلطی میکنن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## farzaddd

سال ۹۷ آخرین کنکور بود که فقط نظام قدیمیا بودن ،اون سال دارو دسته خدایی چنان حق خوریایی کردن که در تاریخ موندگار شد،یا زمان کرونا چنان تقلبی شد که اونم موندگار شد،امسالم آخرین کنکور به این شکله البته تا الان،نتیجتا خداروشکر خدایی رفت

----------


## farzaddd

> چه کاریه خب!!!امروز یه حرفی زدن ، احتمالا تا یه ماه دیگه پشیمون بشناینا خودشون هم نمیدونن چه غلطی میکنن


مهم منافع گاجو افراد پشت پرده است،جوکار و کلم چی تا حوزه علمیه هم نفوذ کردن

----------


## Amir_H80

> سال ۹۷ آخرین کنکور بود که فقط نظام قدیمیا بودن ،اون سال دارو دسته خدایی چنان حق خوریایی کردن که در تاریخ موندگار شد،یا زمان کرونا چنان تقلبی شد که اونم موندگار شد،امسالم آخرین کنکور به این شکله البته تا الان،نتیجتا خداروشکر خدایی رفت


حق خوری هایی که در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ قراره رخ بده چندصد برابر حق خوری های کنکور ۹۷ هستش

----------


## reza333

*پس با این گفته های حضرات کنکور 1402 همه باید دوبار کنکور بدن.*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *پس با این گفته های حضرات کنکور 1402 همه باید دوبار کنکور بدن.*


منم پیش بینیم همینه چون وقتی میگن پذیرش یک بار در سال و کنکور دو بار ، ممکنه تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور دومی با کنکور اولی برابر نباشن و رتبه ها متفاوت باشن مثل رتبه ۱۰۰۰ کنکور اول برابر با رتبه ۵۰۰ کنکور دوم باشه ، یعنی اگه دو بار کنکور دادن اختیاری باشه اینجوری میشه که کنکور اول مثلاً ۱ میلیون شرکت کننده داره اما کنکور دوم ۵۰۰ هزار نفر

----------


## _Joseph_

*فقط یه جای این مصاحبه رو متوجه نمیشم 
اخرش میگن هر دفترچه شامل یک سوال میشه و هر پاسخ نامه هم شامل یک سوال ینی چی اخه این حرف 
بابا ناسلامتی مسئولید لامصبا یکم شفاف صحبت کنید خوب
/ 
ولی تغییرات خوبی که در کنکور 1401 اتفاق می افته به نظرم اینا هستش 
هر درس ستون مربوط به خودش رو در پاسخ نامه خواهد داشت و این عالیه از نظر من و جا به جا وارد کردن رو به صفر میرسونه 
پاسخ برگ از اول تا اخر با شما نخواهد بود / قبلا این شکلی بود یدونه پاسخ برگ میدادن و دو دقترچه 
در 1401 سه دفترچه و سه پاسخ برگ خواهد بود و پاسخ برگ رو تا اخر با خود نخواهید داشت
 مورد بعدی افزایش کیفیت چاپ پاسخبرگ و دفترچه است / خدا کند رنگی چاپ کنن رفترچه رو 
این خودش تقلب رو خیلی کم میکنه 
قبلا حتی من دیده ام که طرف از دفترچه عمومی منگنه رو برمیداشت و صفحه وسطی رو نگه میداشت با خودش و در طول اختصاصی ها اون 4 صفحه رو جواب میداد در این حد تقلب
الان دیگه این انتفاق شدنی نیست چون پاسخ برگ رو میگیرن*

----------


## reza333

> منم پیش بینیم همینه چون وقتی میگن پذیرش یک بار در سال و کنکور دو بار ، ممکنه تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور دومی با کنکور اولی برابر نباشن و رتبه ها متفاوت باشن مثل رتبه ۱۰۰۰ کنکور اول برابر با رتبه ۵۰۰ کنکور دوم باشه


*اخه برداشته میگه حداکثر دوبار ، یعنی دوست داشتی یه بار کنکور میدی ، اخه یکی نبود همونجا بهش بگه مشنگ ، من اگر کنکور اول خیلی خوب هم داده باشم ، ایا باز ترس برم نمیداره که نکنه اونایی که کنکور دوم رو هم دادن از منم بهتر درصد بزنن !! پس منم مجبورم حتما برم کنکور دوم رو شرکت کنم . پس دیگه اینجا اختیاری نیست ، همه باید دو کنکور بدن فقط اونی که همه ی درسا رو 100 بزنه اون شاید دیگه کنکور دوم نده ، البته که همونم باید بره کنکور دوم بده ، چون شاید 100 درصدی که این زده تراز مثلا 12000 بده بهش کنکور اول ، ولی 100 در صد کنکور دوم تراز 12100 .*

----------


## farzaddd

الان فقط دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ حال میکنن،

----------


## Amir_H80

> *اخه برداشته میگه حداکثر دوبار ، یعنی دوست داشتی یه بار کنکور میدی ، اخه یکی نبود همونجا بهش بگه مشنگ ، من اگر کنکور اول خیلی خوب هم داده باشم ، ایا باز ترس برم نمیداره که نکنه اونایی که کنکور دوم رو هم دادن از منم بهتر درصد بزنن !! پس منم مجبورم حتما برم کنکور دوم رو شرکت کنم . پس دیگه اینجا اختیاری نیست ، همه باید دو کنکور بدن فقط اونی که همه ی درسا رو 100د بزنه اون شاید دیگه کنکور دوم نده ، البته که همونم باید بره کنکور دوم بده ، چون شاید 100 درصدی که این زده تراز مثلا 12000 بده بهش کنکور اول ، ولی 100 در صد کنکور دوم تراز 12100 .*


اگه بخوان با دو کنکور در سال همزمان عدالت هم رعایت بشه کار بسیار سخت و پیچیده ای هستش و قطعاً بی عدالتی رخ خواهد داد

----------


## _Joseph_

*اینکه آخرش میفرمایند برای هر دفترچه یک سوال و هر پاسخ برگ یک سوال یعنی چی؟؟؟ 

**
*

----------


## farzaddd

> *اینکه آخرش میفرمایند برای هر دفترچه یک سوال و هر پاسخ برگ یک سوال یعنی چی؟؟؟ 
> 
> **
> *


میخوان امنیت ازمونا رو بالا ببرن،دکتر خدایی واقعا خیلی حق خوری کرد باورتون نمیشه،انقدر بود که گندش در اومد گفتن استعفا کن برو

----------


## reza333

> *اینکه آخرش میفرمایند برای هر دفترچه یک سوال و هر پاسخ برگ یک سوال یعنی چی؟؟؟ 
> 
> *


*یه چیز دیگه ای تو سرش بود ولی یه چیز دیگه ای پروند .  خودشم نفهمید چی گفته .*

----------


## farzaddd

این یارو خودشم زیاد نمیدونه،

----------


## mohammad1397

> میخوان امنیت ازمونا رو بالا ببرن،دکتر خدایی واقعا خیلی حق خوری کرد باورتون نمیشه،انقدر بود که گندش در اومد گفتن استعفا کن برو


اون کچل که اعتماد به سقف داشت و دورانش هر نهادی یه سهمیه کنکور گذاشت و صداش درنمیومد خودش هم با تمام شدت از سهمیه هیئت علمیا دفاع میکرد سهمیه ها قبل خدایی فقط 15 درصد بود الان نزدیک 50، تقلبای گسترده سه کنکور 98,99,1400 به کنار

----------


## Amir_H80

> اون کچل که اعتماد به سقف داشت و دورانش هر نهادی یه سهمیه کنکور گذاشت و صداش درنمیومد خودش هم با تمام شدت از سهمیه هیئت علمیا دفاع میکرد سهمیه ها قبل خدایی فقط 15 درصد بود الان نزدیک 50، تقلبای گسترده سه کنکور 98,99,1400 به کنار


من وقتی قوانین کنکور های آینده رو نگاه میکنم میگم صد رحمت به خدایی

----------


## farzaddd

> اون کچل که اعتماد به سقف داشت و دورانش هر نهادی یه سهمیه کنکور گذاشت و صداش درنمیومد خودش هم با تمام شدت از سهمیه هیئت علمیا دفاع میکرد سهمیه ها قبل خدایی فقط 15 درصد بود الان نزدیک 50، تقلبای گسترده سه کنکور 98,99,1400 به کنار


دقیقا ،خیلی پست فطرت بود،رفیق سبطی

----------


## elhameli

> *اینکه آخرش میفرمایند برای هر دفترچه یک سوال و هر پاسخ برگ یک سوال یعنی چی؟؟؟*


سلام یعنی آزمون الکترونیکی
 از سال ۱۴۰۳ کنکور به صورت الکترونیکی برگزار میشه
البته اگر بتونن !

----------


## Archer_44

چرادیگه تعداد سوالات رو دستکاری میکنن!؟ رسماً دارن گند میزنن به کنکور :Yahoo (17):

----------


## reza333

> الان فقط دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ حال میکنن،


*البته این بار یه فرق کوچیکی داره ، چون وزن معدل از وزن کنکور رفته بالاتر (60 به 40)  و از اون طرف سختی سوالات نهایی قطعا بیشتر از قبل  میشه و در نتیجه تراز نهایی نسبت به گذشته رشد پیدا میکنه ، مجموعا این دو تا باهم باعث میشن اون ارزش تراز کنکور نسبت به کنکورای قبل افت کنه . یعنی حتی شاید یک داوطلب تجربی که که سال دیگه معدلش بشه 19.5 ، از اون دیپلمه قبل 84 ، حالا اگر جلوتر نباشه ، عقب تر نمیفته . 
ولی قطعا اونایی که مثلا معدلاشون زیر 19.5 باشه ( برای مثال) اونا اره ، از دیپلمه ی قبل 84 با فرض درصدهای برابر در کنکور ، دیپلمه ی قبل 84 رتبه ی بهتری میاره و اینجا به نفعشونه .

کلا به نظر من دیپلمت تجربی باشه و معدل نمرات نهاییت زیر 19.75 باشه ،کارت خیلی خیلی سیخت میشه ، خدا میدونه سال اینده چقدر به حق و چقدر هم به ناحق به معدلای 20 اضافه خواهد شد.*

----------


## mohammad1397

> من وقتی قوانین کنکور های آینده رو نگاه میکنم میگم صد رحمت به خدایی





> *البته این بار یه فرق کوچیکی داره ، چون وزن معدل از وزن کنکور رفته بالاتر (60 به 40)  و از اون طرف سختی سوالات نهایی قطعا بیشتر از قبل  میشه و در نتیجه تراز نهایی نسبت به گذشته رشد پیدا میکنه ، مجموعا این دو تا باهم باعث میشن اون ارزش تراز کنکور نسبت به کنکورای قبل افت کنه . یعنی حتی شاید یک داوطلب تجربی که که سال دیگه معدلش بشه 19.5 ، از اون دیپلمه قبل 84 ، حالا اگر جلوتر نباشه ، عقب تر نمیفته . 
> ولی قطعا اونایی که مثلا معدلاشون زیر 19.5 باشه ( برای مثال) اونا اره ، از دیپلمه ی قبل 84 با فرض درصدهای برابر در کنکور ، دیپلمه ی قبل 84 رتبه ی بهتری میاره و اینجا به نفعشونه .
> 
> کلا به نظر من دیپلمت تجربی باشه و معدلت زیر 19.75 باشه ،کارت خیلی خیلی سیخت میشه ، خدا میدونه سال اینده چقدر به حق و چقدر هم به ناحق به معدلای 20 اضافه خواهد شد.*


سختی نهایی بخوان بیشتر کنن که همه میفتن ! مگه اینکه از صد نمره حساب بشه و تعداد سوالات بیشتر کنن

----------


## _Joseph_

*فاتحه مع الصلوات

کنکور ایران الکترونیکی میشه و مثل ازمونهای آنلاین دانشگاه ها میشه 
سوال میاد و زیرش هم گزینه ها و دفترچه نمیدن دیگه همه سوالا دستت باشه 
ولی باز هم به نظرم نمیتونن جلو تقلب بگیرن 
کنکور قطعا تغییرخواهد کرد با این تیم جدیدی که روی کار امده و بهتره به جای مخالفت و مقاومت  و ..... خودتون رو برای تغییرات اماده کنید و بد ترین حالت ممکن رو در نظر بگیرید و درس بخوانید تا هر اتفاقی افتاد مصون بمانید. در غیر اینصورت وقت گرانبهای خودتون رو بر باد خواهید داد چون تغییرات قطعی است .
موفق باشید 

*

----------


## Parimah

راستند گفتند شهر که خالی میشه 

قورباغه هفت تیر کش میشه 

تا پارسال تمام تغییرات کنکور

سخنگوی سنجش یا رییس سنجش یا مشاوره سنجش ( البته توکلی چندساله بازنشست شده ) اعلام میکردند

حالا در انفعال این سازمان شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی فرط و فرط مصاحبه میکنه 

دوستان عزیز تغییرات و اخبار کنکور شما در هر مقطعی که باشید از کاردانی بگیرید تا دکتری

 به وسیله سنجش (وزارت علوم ) وسنجش پزشکی ( وزارت بهداشت ) اطلاع رسانی میشه


براتون اخبار تلویزیونی هم مهم نباشه مهم سایت سنجش هست ولاغیر


دوستان یه فیلمی از صبح داره تو پیج های مختلف دست به دست میشه با مضمون ( کاهش تعداد سوالات کنکور و برگزاری الکترونیکی کنکور )


اولین بار این پیشنهاد یکی از نمایندگان مجلس برای کنکور 99 داد ولی رد شد 

حتی رییس قبلی سنجش هم اشاره ضمنی به کاهش تعداد سوالات کنکور کرد که باز هم اجرایی نشد

برگزاری الکترونیکی کنکور یا به تعبیری مجازی یا کاهش تعداد سوالات کنکور صرفا ایده پیشنهادی و ضمانت اجرایی نداره 




> پس خودتون رو الکی نگران نکنید

----------


## reza333

> *فاتحه مع الصلوات
> 
> کنکور ایران الکترونیکی میشه و مثل ازمونهای آنلاین دانشگاه ها میشه 
> سوال میاد و زیرش هم گزینه ها و دفترچه نمیدن دیگه همه سوالا دستت باشه 
> ولی باز هم به نظرم نمیتونن جلو تقلب بگیرن 
> کنکور قطعا تغییرخواهد کرد با این تیم جدیدی که روی کار امده و بهتره به جای مخالفت و مقاومت  و ..... خودتون رو برای تغییرات اماده کنید و بد ترین حالت ممکن رو در نظر بگیرید و درس بخوانید تا هر اتفاقی افتاد مصون بمانید. در غیر اینصورت وقت گرانبهای خودتون رو بر باد خواهید داد چون تغییرات قطعی است .
> موفق باشید 
> 
> *


*خیلی بعیده این کا رو بکنن . اینجوری شما حتما حتما باید طبق ترتیبی که سنجش میگه سوالا رو جواب بدی و دیگه چیزی به نام مدیریت زمان و مدیریت ازمون نداریم . الان من اگر ببینم مثلا سوال 140 نمیتونم حل کنم یا برام زمان بره ، ازش عبور میکنم  میرم سراغ سوال بعدی ، ولی این جوری عملا داوطلب محکومه فقط به همون ترتیبی که سوالا روی صفحه براش میاد و در زمانی که مثل شمارش کننده ی معکوس شروع به شمارش میکنه که اگر ثانیه شمار به صفر برسه ، سوال بعدی میاد ، عملا دیگه هیچ اختیاری نداری . این که استرس کنکور رو صد برابر الان میکنه*

----------


## farzaddd

چیزی که قطعیه اینه که هیچ چیزی تو این کشور قطعی نیست،فعلا بخونید برای ۱۴۰۱

----------


## mh81

> من وقتی قوانین کنکور های آینده رو نگاه میکنم میگم صد رحمت به خدایی


لعنت به خدایی . لعنت
آه هزاران داوطلب پشت سرشه 
حمایت از اون کار احمقانه ایه

----------


## _Joseph_

*حاجیییی پور عباس یه خورده یواش برو بابا بزار تکنولوژی هم یکم پیشرفت کنه بهت برسه خوب عزیز این مرحله هوشمند سازی تو خود امریکا و شرکت گوگل و مایکروسافت هم هنوز قفله 

*

----------


## Amir_H80

> لعنت به خدایی . لعنت
> آه هزاران داوطلب پشت سرشه 
> حمایت از اون کار احمقانه ایه


نظرت راجع به تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل چیه؟
من نمیگم خدایی خوبه من میگم اینا از خدایی هم بدتر هستند
بیشتر از اینکه حمایت از خدایی احمقانه باشه حمایت از مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ احمقانه است

----------


## farzaddd

این پور عباسو جو گرفته ،این همه کامپیوتر از کجا میخوان بیارن،کلی زمان لازمه،این یهو میخواد کابلو نیویورک کنه،مطمعنا کنکور حالا حالا ها کاغذیه

----------


## farzaddd

> نظرت راجع به تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل چیه؟
> من نمیگم خدایی خوبه من میگم اینا از خدایی هم بدتر هستند
> بیشتر از اینکه حمایت از خدایی احمقانه باشه حمایت از مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ احمقانه است


عزیزم حمایت چیه،الان همه مخالف این طرح هستن ولی تو ایران این چیزا مگه مهمه؟

----------


## mh81

> نظرت راجع به تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل چیه؟
> من نمیگم خدایی خوبه من میگم اینا از خدایی هم بدتر هستند
> بیشتر از اینکه حمایت از خدایی احمقانه باشه حمایت از مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ احمقانه است


 امسال اخرین کنکورمه و عملا برای من فرقی نداره۱۴۰۲به بعد چی میخواد بشه

ولی در کل مثل اکثریت منم مخالفم باهاش!

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط من همان سیزدهم


یادش به خیر ما تو کارگاه کامپیوتر هر بار کلاس داشتیم میدیدیم نفر قبلی دسکتاپو حذف کرده یا کامپیوتر خراب بود تا آخر زنگ طول میکشید بیاد بالا  خدا به داد ۱۴۰۲ برسه


جسارته میپرسم اما شما با این سن میخاین کنکور بدین؟
ماشاالله به این اراده*

----------


## Aliva00

فقط من یه چیزی مبهمه اینکه سوالات مثل کنکور های گذشته کلیشه ای نیست و محتوایی یعنی چی خب مگه کنکور های گذشته از چه نظر کلیشه ای بوده

----------


## Mowrteza

> *حاجیییی پور عباس یه خورده یواش برو بابا بزار تکنولوژی هم یکم پیشرفت کنه بهت برسه خوب عزیز این مرحله هوشمند سازی تو خود امریکا و شرکت گوگل و مایکروسافت هم هنوز قفله 
> 
> *فایل پیوست 99496


این فکر کنم زنجبیل و دارچین خورده، بنده خدا گرمیش شده مبخواد این هات بودنش رو رو داوطلبا خالی کنه 😇😪🤣🤣🤣 اینجوری اصلا نمیتانم ... 🤣😪، بعد این دکتر ما چجوری میخواد بستر آزمون الکترونیکی رو فراهم کنه؟ اونموقع هم پارتی بازی میشه ؛ به پسر فلان آقازاده سیستم با ویندوز ۱۰ و سی پی یو قدرتمند میدن، به ما بدبخت بیچاره کامپیوتر نفتی ... 🤣🤣 ولی به نظرم بهترین کار واس سازمان سنجش الکترونیکی کردن آزمون ، چون راحت خودشون تصمیم میگیرن بچه هاشون کدوم دانشگاه و چه رشته ای درس بخونن و راحت هم مدرک سازی میکنن ... ، ی نصیحتم به بچه های ۱۴۰۲ ، اینا و ابتدایی اول به دینی یاد دادن بعد الف ب پ ت ث ... چجوری میخوان بیان دینی رو از تو کنکور حذف کنن؟ تقلب های امتحان نهایی ۱۴۰۱ قطعا مصوبه رو لغو خووهد کرد و همچنین اعتراض پشت کنکوری ها که بعدتو مرداد تازه بدبختیشون شروع میشه ... عمومیارو بخونید که ادبیات و قواعد عربی رو نمیشه تو ی بازه کوتاه جمع کرد ‌.‌‌... ماا جوونا که هیچ آینده ای نداریم ، یدونه کنکوره دیگه اونم با هزار جور سهمیه و ناعدالتی و تو مخی ... آرزوی موفقیت دارم برای همه کنکوری ها

----------


## Ahmadm

مصوبه امکان اجرا ندارد

----------


## farzaddd

کنکوریای ۱۴۰۱ رو بگو،هردرسو باید تو تایم خودش جواب بدی تایم ذخیره کردن نداریم دیگه

----------


## Amir_H80

> این فکر کنم زنجبیل و دارچین خورده، بنده خدا گرمیش شده مبخواد این هات بودنش رو رو داوطلبا خالی کنه ����������������  ������������� اینجوری اصلا نمیتانم ... ������������، بعد این دکتر ما چجوری میخواد بستر آزمون الکترونیکی رو فراهم کنه؟ اونموقع هم پارتی بازی میشه ؛ به پسر فلان آقازاده سیستم با ویندوز ۱۰ و سی پی یو قدرتمند میدن، به ما بدبخت بیچاره کامپیوتر نفتی ... ������������ ولی به نظرم بهترین کار واس سازمان سنجش الکترونیکی کردن آزمون ، چون راحت خودشون تصمیم میگیرن بچه هاشون کدوم دانشگاه و چه رشته ای درس بخونن و راحت هم مدرک سازی میکنن ... ، ی نصیحتم به بچه های ۱۴۰۲ ، اینا و ابتدایی اول به دینی یاد دادن بعد الف ب پ ت ث ... چجوری میخوان بیان دینی رو از تو کنکور حذف کنن؟ تقلب های امتحان نهایی ۱۴۰۱ قطعا مصوبه رو لغو خووهد کرد و همچنین اعتراض پشت کنکوری ها که بعدتو مرداد تازه بدبختیشون شروع میشه ... عمومیارو بخونید که ادبیات و قواعد عربی رو نمیشه تو ی بازه کوتاه جمع کرد ‌.‌‌... ماا جوونا که هیچ آینده ای نداریم ، یدونه کنکوره دیگه اونم با هزار جور سهمیه و ناعدالتی و تو مخی ... آرزوی موفقیت دارم برای همه کنکوری ها


بزرگترین عیب آزمون الکتریکی در مورد حل برخی سوالات وقت گیر کنکور هستش
نمونه اش حل سوالات هندسه کنکور وقتی الکتریکی هستش باید شکل رو دوباره تو کاغذ باطله بکشیم  :Yahoo (21):  یا مثلا واکنش های شیمیایی داده شده رو دوباره باید منتقل کنیم باطله تا بتونیم عملیات موازنه یا استوکیومتری رو انجام بدیم که خیلی وقت گیر میشه اینجوری
البته این یک مورد اجرایی شدنش خیلی بودجه میخواد ، الان کامپیوتر دست دوم هم بخوای بخری باید حدقل 6 میلیون تومن هزینه کنی ، واسه 1 میلیون داوطلب میشه 6 هزار میلیارد تومن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mowrteza

> بزرگترین عیب آزمون الکتریکی در مورد حل برخی سوالات وقت گیر کنکور هستش
> نمونه اش حل سوالات هندسه کنکور وقتی الکتریکی هستش باید شکل رو دوباره تو کاغذ باطله بکشیم  یا مثلا واکنش های شیمیایی داده شده رو دوباره باید منتقل کنیم باطله تا بتونیم عملیات موازنه یا استوکیومتری رو انجام بدیم که خیلی وقت گیر میشه اینجوری
> البته این یک مورد اجرایی شدنش خیلی بودجه میخواد ، الان کامپیوتر دست دوم هم بخوای بخری باید حدقل 6 میلیون تومن هزینه کنی ، واسه 1 میلیون داوطلب میشه 6 هزار میلیارد تومن


شایدم آیپد میخوان وارد کنن با قلم لمسی تو آیپد آزمون بدیم ، بدون فکر ببخشیدا ی زری میزنن ، ما ام ساده ایم سریع استرسی میشیم ، حقم داریم بحث آیندمونه، واقعا تمام الکترونیکی شدنش غیررر ممکنه مگر اینکه هزینه زیادی موقع ثبت نام بگیرن و دستگاه هارو اجاره کنن ...

----------


## Barca

> شایدم آیپد میخوان وارد کنن با قلم لمسی تو آیپد آزمون بدیم ����������������  �، بدون فکر ببخشیدا ی زری میزنن ، ما ام ساده ایم سریع استرسی میشیم ، حقم داریم بحث آیندمونه، واقعا تمام الکترونیکی شدنش غیررر ممکنه مگر اینکه هزینه زیادی موقع ثبت نام بگیرن و دستگاه هارو اجاره کنن ...


اقا بنظرتون این مصوبه اجرا میشه ؟ منظورم تاثیر قطعی معدل هست

----------


## mojtabamessi

فکر کنم سوالا آسون تر بشه نسبت به پارسال فقط امیدوارم مثل ۹۸ نشه که فاجعه میشه ( زیر ۸۰ بزنی بای بای پزشکی)

----------


## mojtabamessi

> فقط من یه چیزی مبهمه اینکه سوالات مثل کنکور های گذشته کلیشه ای نیست و محتوایی یعنی چی خب مگه کنکور های گذشته از چه نظر کلیشه ای بوده


مثلا ده تا تست عربی ترجمه هست همیشه یا تحلیل صرفی
یا ظاهر شمارشی سوالای زیست ک کلیشه ای شدن
یا بودجه بندی ثابت درسا کلا شاید تغییر کنه

----------


## mohammad1397

> این فکر کنم زنجبیل و دارچین خورده، بنده خدا گرمیش شده مبخواد این هات بودنش رو رو داوطلبا خالی کنه 😇😪🤣🤣🤣 اینجوری اصلا نمیتانم ... 🤣😪، بعد این دکتر ما چجوری میخواد بستر آزمون الکترونیکی رو فراهم کنه؟ اونموقع هم پارتی بازی میشه ؛ به پسر فلان آقازاده سیستم با ویندوز ۱۰ و سی پی یو قدرتمند میدن، به ما بدبخت بیچاره کامپیوتر نفتی ... 🤣🤣 ولی به نظرم بهترین کار واس سازمان سنجش الکترونیکی کردن آزمون ، چون راحت خودشون تصمیم میگیرن بچه هاشون کدوم دانشگاه و چه رشته ای درس بخونن و راحت هم مدرک سازی میکنن ... ، ی نصیحتم به بچه های ۱۴۰۲ ، اینا و ابتدایی اول به دینی یاد دادن بعد الف ب پ ت ث ... چجوری میخوان بیان دینی رو از تو کنکور حذف کنن؟ تقلب های امتحان نهایی ۱۴۰۱ قطعا مصوبه رو لغو خووهد کرد و همچنین اعتراض پشت کنکوری ها که بعدتو مرداد تازه بدبختیشون شروع میشه ... عمومیارو بخونید که ادبیات و قواعد عربی رو نمیشه تو ی بازه کوتاه جمع کرد ‌.‌‌... ماا جوونا که هیچ آینده ای نداریم ، یدونه کنکوره دیگه اونم با هزار جور سهمیه و ناعدالتی و تو مخی ... آرزوی موفقیت دارم برای همه کنکوری ها


یکی از خبرنگارا اونجا باید بهش میگفت بیا پایین بچه

----------


## Black_Hawk

بچه ها اون فکری که داشتم که بیام باز کنکور کلا از ذهنم پرید من غلط بکنم تو مملکت بی درپیکر از این چیزا خورم
هرچی دارید به همون بچسبید چون ممکنه فردا نداشته باشین چون مملکت صاحاب نداره 
نقد ول نکنید نسیه بگیرید

----------


## Black_Hawk

دلم برا 1402یا میسوزه :Yahoo (19): 
اگرم این قضیه سوالات جدید بشه قطعا 1401 قربانی میشن چون سوالات داغون در میاد 
تجربه ثابت کرده هرکاری اولش کلی خطا داره

----------


## Mowrteza

> یکی از خبرنگارا اونجا باید بهش میگفت بیا پایین بچه


خودشم حتی تایم آزمون و اینارم نمیدونست از گوسفندی که بغلش بود میپرسید ...

----------


## Mowrteza

> *
> 
> دم شما هم گرم آخه شما تو این مملکت کار دیگه ای برای رشد و تعالی سراغ دارین  برم دنبال اختلاس یا دلالی یا اعتیاد یا پارتی کردن  زندگی سالم یعنی تحصیل کردن و دنبال علم بودن اما اگر امریکا بودم جزو افرادی میشدم که میخوان برن مریخ*


آفرین به ارادتون ، قطعا بهترین و تنهاترین راه موفقیت برای افرادی مثل من و شما موفیقت در کنکوره

----------


## Black_Hawk

> خودشم حتی تایم آزمون و اینارم نمیدونست از گوسفندی که بغلش بود میپرسید ...


ارع :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
میگف فک کنم4یا 4.30ساعته  دیوث هر ی دقیقش برا ما ارزش داره هیچی نمدونن راه کار کارشناسی هم میدن

----------


## Mowrteza

> دلم برا 1402یا میسوزه
> اگرم این قضیه سوالات جدید بشه قطعا 1401 قربانی میشن چون سوالات داغون در میاد 
> تجربه ثابت کرده هرکاری اولش کلی خطا داره


مدیریت آزمون رو بگو، خیلی تایم اضافی ریاضی فیزیک رو میدادن به زیست و شیمی و به خواستشون میرسیدن ، اینجوری باید همه درسارو بلد بود، ینی عملا باید رو تمامی دروس تسلط داشته باشی

----------


## Parimah

> میتونین سنجشو چک کنین خود سایتش خبرو زده نه  صرفا اخبار سایر رسانه ها




من قبل اینکه این نوشته رو بنویسم سایت سنجش رو چک کردم اون صرفا یه مصاحبه و نشست خبری هست که چون سنجش تغییرات زیادی امسال داشته و خیلیا رو انداختن بیرون واسه همین یه تز جدید دادن 

من وقتی میگم سنجش اعلام کنه یعنی تصویب بشه و خبر قطعی بیاد نه صرفا یه مصاحبه درپیت :/

----------


## Black_Hawk

> من قبل اینکه این نوشته رو بنویسم سایت سنجش رو چک کردم اون صرفا یه مصاحبه و نشست خبری هست که چون سنجش تغییرات زیادی امسال داشته و خیلیا رو انداختن بیرون واسه همین یه تز جدید دادن 
> 
> من وقتی میگم سنجش اعلام کنه یعنی تصویب بشه و خبر قطعی بیاد نه صرفا یه مصاحبه درپیت :/


دختر خوب فک میکنم تو اصلا کسیو قبول نداری:/
میدونی رییس سنجش کیه؟ سوالاتو اینا طرح میکنن ازمونو اینا میگیرن ... 
میگی تصویب بشه؟ مگه 1400 تصویب کردن که سوالات خارج کتاب بدن؟ بدون کی داره صحبت میکنه مکانیکی سرکوچتون نیست رییس سنجشه
این اتفاقن اتفاق تازه ای نیست ی زمان کنکور هردرس ی دفترچه داشت هرکدوم تموم میشه میگرفتن بعدی میدادن

----------


## reza1401

حالا اینکه دو دفترچه بشه که خوبه!ازسال دیگه هردوسه سالی یه مرتبه ضرایب دروس واسه هر گروه رو تعیین میکنن و زیرگروها کلا حذفن.مثلا الان ضریب ریاضی واسه پزشکی و شعباتش ۶ بود واسه داروسازی۹.ولی از حالا به بعد هرچی سنجش صلاح بدونه میشه ضریب.مثلا اگه تو شورای سنجش تصویب شه ضریب ریاضی و فیزیک باید بشه ۹ تا سه سال بعدش با ضریب جدید برگزارمیشه‌ طبق مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی.یا فرضا اگه نظرشون این بود که ترتیب دروس دفترچه عوض بشه باید طبق نطر شورا جلورفت

----------


## Black_Hawk

> پست قبلی تون ک گفتین دلتون واس 402 یا میسوزه ب نظرم این الکترونیکی شدن دربرابر 60% تاثیر و اینا چیزی نیس ضربه اصلی اون 60% و ایناس و سردرگمی بابت هرماه یک بار ازمون و... ب هرجال کاغذی یا الکترونیکی ، وقتیم مجازی بود خیلیا الکترونیکی بخاطر کرونا تو ازمونا کنکور میدادن


وقتی میگم دل میسوزه واسه الکترونیکی نیست این ی حرفه چرته 
دلم میسوزه چون هیچی معلوم نیست اینی که مامیگیم هیچی اینده بچه هاس 
این اخبار1402 بزرگ ترین مشکلش اینکه ساختاریه یعنی هرکدومش ی کنکوره دیگش بعد این بدبختا نمیدونن چیکار کنن 
هر روز ی خبر ....

----------


## Parimah

دوستانی که استناد میکنند به مصاحبه رییس سنجش و میگن تغییرات کنکور 1402 قطعی و تاثیر معدل هم زیاد میشه و قطعی هست 

لازمه یادآوری کنم بهشون 10 روز به کنکور 99 رییس سنجش و سخنگوی سنجش و رییس کمیسیون آموزش و وزیر بهداشت همزمان مصاحبه تصویری انجام دادند 

از تمام شبکه ها هم اعلام شد کنکور یک ماه با تاخیر برگزار میشه 

همون موقع خیلی ها جشن گرفتند 

من اون دوران میدونستم تا موقعی که سنجش اعلام نکرده از طریق سایت باور نباید کرد 

همینم شد فرداشب اعلام شد که کنکور در موقع مقرر 

قشنگ زدن زیرش بدون عذاب وجدانی 

الانم میگم تا سایت سنجش رسما تغییرات رو اعلام نکرده هیچ خبری رو باور نکنید 

من آنچه شرط لازم بود رو گفتم 

دیگه باقیش با خودتون 




> میتونید وقتتون رو با این اخبار چرند و مزخرف حروم کنید 
> یا
> میتونید از دوستانتون با تلاش سبقت بگیرید



یاعلی

----------


## farzaddd

این حرفایی که رییس سنجش زد قطعا قابلیت اجرایی حداقل تا ۱۰ سال آینده رو نداره منتها چون اینجا ایرانه اول اجرا میکنن بعد میفهمند چه گندی زدن ،مگه میشه با تبلت کنکور داد آخه،هنوز خیلی از مناطق محروم ما نمیدونن تبلت چیه،موضوع دوم اون ۶۰ درصد تاثیر معدله که معلوم نیست چطوری میخوان با نظام قدیمیا،نظام قدیم نظام قدیمیا،پیش دانشگاهی های قبل ۹۱,و... تراز بندی کنن،من از هر طرف میخونم قابلیت اجرا نداره،فقط مردمو دارن علاف میکنن

----------


## farzaddd

> دوستانی که استناد میکنند به مصاحبه رییس سنجش و میگن تغییرات کنکور 1402 قطعی و تاثیر معدل هم زیاد میشه و قطعی هست 
> 
> لازمه یادآوری کنم بهشون 10 روز به کنکور 99 رییس سنجش و سخنگوی سنجش و رییس کمیسیون آموزش و وزیر بهداشت همزمان مصاحبه تصویری انجام دادند 
> 
> از تمام شبکه ها هم اعلام شد کنکور یک ماه با تاخیر برگزار میشه 
> 
> همون موقع خیلی ها جشن گرفتند 
> 
> من اون دوران میدونستم تا موقعی که سنجش اعلام نکرده از طریق سایت باور نباید کرد 
> ...


عزیزم عاشق این امیدواریتم ،ولی برو سایت سنجش رییسش و معاونش و سخنگوش و روابط عمومیش اونجا نشستن و تو خبر امروز هستن،اونا همونایی هستن که قراره همین خبرو بعدا قطعی بذارن،دکتر خدایی رفت دیگه

----------


## Parimah

> دختر خوب فک میکنم تو اصلا کسیو قبول نداری:/
> میدونی رییس سنجش کیه؟ سوالاتو اینا طرح میکنن ازمونو اینا میگیرن ... 
> میگی تصویب بشه؟ مگه 1400 تصویب کردن که سوالات خارج کتاب بدن؟ بدون کی داره صحبت میکنه مکانیکی سرکوچتون نیست رییس سنجشه
> این اتفاقن اتفاق تازه ای نیست ی زمان کنکور هردرس ی دفترچه داشت هرکدوم تموم میشه میگرفتن بعدی میدادن


بنده مگه تو حرفهام اشاره کردم که کسی رو قبول ندارم؟ 

درسته بقال سرکوچه مون صحبت نمیکنه مسئولین سنجش مصاحبه و خبر تیتر میزنن به رسانه ها و پیج های زرد ولی اصلش بازی با اذهان عمومیه کاری که خیلی خوب بلدن انجام بدن 

وقتیم چیزی تصویب بشه کسی نمیتونه اعتراض کنه چون عملی شده رفته ولی وقتی مثل همین طرح صیانتی که خیلیا بولدش کردند و خبری نبود جز حاشیه و درگیری های ذهنی اینم همینه 

به شخصه باید چیزی رو قبول داشته باشیم که به صورت رسمی و قطعی بیرون بیاد نه صرفا دورهمی و اظهارات شورا و ستاد این چیزا مالی نیست

----------


## Parimah

> عزیزم عاشق این امیدواریتم ،ولی برو سایت سنجش رییسش و معاونش و سخنگوش و روابط عمومیش اونجا نشستن و تو خبر امروز هستن،اونا همونایی هستن که قراره همین خبرو بعدا قطعی بذارن،دکتر خدایی رفت دیگه


امیدواری نیست این حقیقته حالا به حرف من میرسی بنده بی دلیل حرفی رو نمیزنم سایت سنجش هم چک کردم صرفا یه مصاحبه تصویری و نمایش هست 

از این نمایش ها قبلا کمیسیون هم سال 99 برگزار میکرد و پای ثابت تمامی فضای مجازی بود 

خدایی نرفت خدایی اخراج شد :/ 

و رییس جدید سنجش هم فقط داره خودی نشون میده

----------


## Metanoia

ما که عادت کردیم به این بلا تکلیفی  اصلا شما یه چیزی رو بگو تو ایران تضمین شده باشه 
ولی من میگم قربانی شرایط نشید 
جوری بخونید که حال این پیرمرد های احمق رو بگیرید 
ما که در نهایت باید عمومی ها رو امتحان نهایی بدیم چه فرقی میکنه جوری میخونیم که هم بشه تشریحی رو خوب بدیم هم تستی 
این یه جنگ روانیه هر کسی پیروزه که به لحظه ی حال بیشتر اهمیت بده و خودش رو از حاشیه دور کنه 
این ماجرای دوبار کنکور در سال هم احتمالا خودشون یه فکری خواهند کرد دیگه مگه رستگار رحمانی دوبار کنکور داد قبول نشد 
بچه ها چه بخواید چه نخواید این موضوع برای همه هست در نهایت هم این کنکور هم رتبه برتر هایی خواهد داشت پس پیروز این جنگ روانی بشید

----------


## mohammad1397

دادن اختیار پذیرش به دانشگاه ها از همه فاجعه تره اینطور که اینا مدام میگن جداسازی سنجش از پذیرش

----------


## Parimah

> ما که عادت کردیم به این بلا تکلیفی  اصلا شما یه چیزی رو بگو تو ایران تضمین شده باشه 
> ولی من میگم قربانی شرایط نشید 
> جوری بخونید که حال این پیرمرد های احمق رو بگیرید 
> ما که در نهایت باید عمومی ها رو امتحان نهایی بدیم چه فرقی میکنه جوری میخونیم که هم بشه تشریحی رو خوب بدیم هم تستی 
> این یه جنگ روانیه هر کسی پیروزه که به لحظه ی حال بیشتر اهمیت بده و خودش رو از حاشیه دور کنه 
> این ماجرای دوبار کنکور در سال هم احتمالا خودشون یه فکری خواهند کرد دیگه مگه رستگار رحمانی دوبار کنکور داد قبول نشد 
> بچه ها چه بخواید چه نخواید این موضوع برای همه هست در نهایت هم این کنکور هم رتبه برتر هایی خواهد داشت پس پیروز این جنگ روانی بشید



میدونی چیزی که دردآوره خبرهای حاشیه و شلوغ کاریه این روند تا هفته آخر برگزاری کنکور ادامه داره کسایی قبول این حواشی میشن که ایگنور کنند و به کف پاشون باشه 


تو ایران متاسفانه جنگ روانی علاوه بر ابعاد اجتماعی و اقتصادی و معیشتی در برگزاری تمامی آزمون های کشوریش اینقدر شدیده که کسایی میتونند از این موانع عبور کنند که بگذرن سخته ولی میشه

ولی برای تغییرات یکدفعه قرار نیست رییس سنجش نقش سوپرمن رو بازی کنه و افکار و نظرات شورا عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رو در تحولات کنکور پیاده کنه 


خیلیا پست و مقام میگیرن در نقش سوپرمن تبلیغات و بولد میشن ولی چراغ نفتی سوپرمن هم نیستن همش تز هست 

دیگه کسایی که تو ایران زندگی میکنند باید با این شومن بازیا اشناییت داشته باشن

----------


## farzaddd

هنوز جوانی و جویای نام،نمیدونی وقتی دستور از بالا بیاد یعنی چی،یعنی همه خودشونو میکشن تا اون دستورو اجرا کنن که جلوی اون خودشونو شیرین کنن،مثل خیلی کارایی که یهو دستور اومد و انجام شد،گرون کردن بنزین،یارانه دادن،قرعه کشی خودرو و خیلی چیزای دیگه

----------


## reza333

*اون بحث دو کنکور در سال ، امیدورام 1402 پیاده نشه ، و اگر نه خیلی  سخته از الان بخونی بری یه ازمون بدی خوب نتیجه بگیری ، بعد بگن یه ماه دیگه دوباره ازمون باید بدی و بعد اونجا نتونی به خوبی ازمون اول عمل کنی و لعن میفرستی به اونی که گفت دو ازمون وابسته به هم برگزار می کنیم . استرس یک کنکور تبدیل شد به استرس دو کنکور .

دو ازمون کنکور در یکسال باید مستقل از هم باشن ، هر ازمون باید انتخاب رشته ی خودشو داشته باشه و پروندش بسته بشه بره پی کارش نه اینکه ازمون ها وابسته به هم باشن و تا ازمون بعدی مرده و زنده بشی که نکنه  ازمون دوم و خراب کنی یا خراب تر.  بخدا این مدل دیگه خیلی احمقانست  و خیلی ظلمه .*

----------


## Parimah

> هنوز جوانی و جویای نام،نمیدونی وقتی دستور از بالا بیاد یعنی چی،یعنی همه خودشونو میکشن تا اون دستورو اجرا کنن که جلوی اون خودشونو شیرین کنن،مثل خیلی کارایی که یهو دستور اومد و انجام شد،گرون کردن بنزین،یارانه دادن،قرعه کشی خودرو و خیلی چیزای دیگه


اگه یادت باشه تمومی این دستورات مصاحبه های تصویری و تیتر خبری قبلش نبود واسه قطعی شدن هر کدومش 4 الی 2 سال جلسه های مخفیانه میذاشتند بر اساس حرف نماینده مجلس 

بعد تو اون سال هایی که باید تعیین میشده اجرایی میکردند مثلا ما میخوابیدیم صبح بلند میشدیم میدیدم عه بنزین 3 هزار تومنی شده فکر میکردیم این تصمیم گیری همین دیشب بوده ولی نگو 4 سال اول روحانی این تصمیم رو داشتند

----------


## AmirMorningstar

دوستان میدونم همتون باهوش هستید و آگاه و اراده پولادین دارید و گول بازی ها و جنگ روانی ها رو نمی خورید. ولی اگه صلاح میدونید حالا یه کوچولو به این مصوبه و تغییرات اهمیت بدید و خودتون رو برای تغییرات احتمالی آماده کنید :////////

----------


## farzaddd

> *اون بحث دو کنکور در سال ، امیدورام 1402 پیاده نشه ، و اگر نه خیلی  سخته از الان بخونی بری یه ازمون بدی خوب نتیجه بگیری ، بعد بگن یه ماه دیگه دوباره ازمون باید بدی و بعد اونجا نتونی به خوبی ازمون اول عمل کنی و لعن میفرستی به اونی که گفت دو ازمون وابسته به هم برگزار می کنیم . استرس یک کنکور تبدیل شد به استرس دو کنکور .
> 
> دو ازمون کنکور در یکسال باید مستقل از هم باشن ، هر ازمون باید انتخاب رشته ی خودشو داشته باشه و پروندش بسته بشه بره پی کارش نه اینکه ازمون ها وابسته به هم باشن و تا ازمون بعدی مرده و زنده بشی که نکنه  ازمون دوم و خراب کنی یا خراب تر.  بخدا این مدل دیگه خیلی احمقانست  و خیلی ظلمه .*


گفتن که دوآزمون میگیرن هرکدوم رتبه بهتری داد همونو لحاظ میکن،اگرهم جهش زیادی داشتی تقلب کرده بودی

----------


## farzaddd

> اگه یادت باشه تمومی این دستورات مصاحبه های تصویری و تیتر خبری قبلش نبود واسه قطعی شدن هر کدومش 4 الی 2 سال جلسه های مخفیانه میذاشتند بر اساس حرف نماینده مجلس 
> 
> بعد تو اون سال هایی که باید تعیین میشده اجرایی میکردند مثلا ما میخوابیدیم صبح بلند میشدیم میدیدم عه بنزین 3 هزار تومنی شده فکر میکردیم این تصمیم گیری همین دیشب بوده ولی نگو 4 سال اول روحانی این تصمیم رو داشتند


این طرح یه بار اجرا میشه و کلا جمع میشه،

----------


## mohammad1397

اون سوالات محتوایی هم که گفته به معنی ساده شدن سوالا نیست فقط قراره سوال خارج کتاب ندن همین الان هم بیشتر سوالات از کتابه ، و اینکه گفت قراره سوالا از خیلی اسون به خیلی سخت کد بندی کنن پس حتما سوال خیلی سخت برای تفکیک میدن

----------


## Parimah

> این طرح یه بار اجرا میشه و کلا جمع میشه،


کلا برگزار نمیشه که بخواد جمع بشه ، جناب اقای خدایی قبلا تا مرحله کمیسیون این طرح رو جلو بردند ولی از همون دری که وارد شده بود از همون در هم انداختنش بیرون با مصوبه 13 بندی که ارائه داده بود

----------


## reza333

> گفتن که دوآزمون میگیرن هرکدوم رتبه بهتری داد همونو لحاظ میکن،اگرهم جهش زیادی داشتی تقلب کرده بودی


*خب میگم این جوری استرس کنکور 10 برابر میشه .  بخای رتبه ی خوب بیار باید الزاما و اجبارا حتما توی دو تا کنکور شرکت کنی و در هر دو کنکور هم حتما رتبه ی خوبی بیاری . خوب اینجوری که خیلی بدتره . 
*

----------


## Black_Hawk

> بنده مگه تو حرفهام اشاره کردم که کسی رو قبول ندارم؟ 
> 
> درسته بقال سرکوچه مون صحبت نمیکنه مسئولین سنجش مصاحبه و خبر تیتر میزنن به رسانه ها و پیج های زرد ولی اصلش بازی با اذهان عمومیه کاری که خیلی خوب بلدن انجام بدن 
> 
> وقتیم چیزی تصویب بشه کسی نمیتونه اعتراض کنه چون عملی شده رفته ولی وقتی مثل همین طرح صیانتی که خیلیا بولدش کردند و خبری نبود جز حاشیه و درگیری های ذهنی اینم همینه 
> 
> به شخصه باید چیزی رو قبول داشته باشیم که به صورت رسمی و قطعی بیرون بیاد نه صرفا دورهمی و اظهارات شورا و ستاد این چیزا مالی نیست


عزیز من بعضی حرفا مزخرفه قبول مثل الکترونیکی شدن 
ولی دودفترچه ای شدن احتمالش دواز از انتظار نیست بعدم کم پیش نیومده اینا ادم سورپرایز کنن مثل افزایش ظرفیت که توانشو نداریم ولی کردن
طرح صیانتم چون که شما نمیبینی دلیل نمیشه که یادشو رفته  :Yahoo (23):  الا تو شورای نگهبانه و یکی از راهبرد های نظامه نکنه نظامم ی حرفی میزنه؟
درکل وقتی همه دستگاها مرتبط باهم یکی میشن که ی حرکتی بزنن پس ی گندی میزنن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## farzaddd

> کلا برگزار نمیشه که بخواد جمع بشه ، جناب اقای خدایی قبلا تا مرحله کمیسیون این طرح رو جلو بردند ولی از همون دری که وارد شده بود از همون در هم انداختنش بیرون با مصوبه 13 بندی که ارائه داده بود


خدایی که با سبطی و یه سری از مافیا مخالف تاثیر معدل بود،سال ۹۳ خدایی یه نفرو آگاه کرد بره دیوان عدالت شکایت کنه ،اشتباه داری فکر میکنی ،این پورعباسو آوردن مثل خدایی سنگ نندازه

----------


## farzaddd

> *خب میگم این جوری استرس کنکور 10 برابر میشه .  بخای رتبه ی خوب بیار باید الزاما و اجبارا حتما توی دو تا کنکور شرکت کنی و در هر دو کنکور هم حتما رتبه ی خوبی بیاری . خوب اینجوری که خیلی بدتره . 
> *


درسته ولی اینا حالیشون نیست

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> هنوز جوانی و جویای نام،نمیدونی وقتی دستور از بالا بیاد یعنی چی،یعنی همه خودشونو میکشن تا اون دستورو اجرا کنن که جلوی اون خودشونو شیرین کنن،مثل خیلی کارایی که یهو دستور اومد و انجام شد،گرون کردن بنزین،یارانه دادن،قرعه کشی خودرو و خیلی چیزای دیگه


بله این تصمیم حاکمیتی هستش. درست مثل افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی. دیدید که طرح افزایش ظرفیت علی رغم مخالفت جدی ۴ تا نهاد اصلی متولی سلامت ( و به قول یه سری ابله مافیا سلامت)  خیلی راحت تصویب شد. معلوم بود دستور از بالاست. این طرح هم در راستای اون طرح قبلیه. ظاهرا قراره افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی و حذف کنکور به هر نحوی در لیست دستاورد های این دولت قرار بگیره.

----------


## farzaddd

ولی دیگه کلاسای کنکوری معلمای عمومی جمع میشه از دست اون سبطی راحت میشیم خیلی احساس گردن کلفتی میکرد،الان میره نهایی درس میده نه اینکه کنکوری جیب مردمو بزنه با اون کتابای حجیمش،یکی نیست بگه این مالیات میدیم تا امثال تو پزشک شن تا بری طبابت کنی نه اینکه بیای ادبیات فر بدی

----------


## farzaddd

> بله این تصمیم حاکمیتی هستش. درست مثل افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی. دیدید که طرح افزایش ظرفیت علی رغم مخالفت جدی ۴ تا نهاد اصلی متولی سلامت ( و به قول یه سری ابله مافیا سلامت)  خیلی راحت تصویب شد. معلوم بود دستور از بالاست. این طرح هم در راستای اون طرح قبلیه. ظاهرا قراره افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی و حذف کنکور به هر نحوی در لیست دستاورد های این دولت قرار بگیره.


بله تصمیم حاکمیتی است چون کل ایران دیگه دنبال پزشکی بودن،اینطوری خواستن مثلا جلوی این هجمه رو بگیرن

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> ولی دیگه کلاسای کنکوری معلمای عمومی جمع میشه از دست اون سبطی راحت میشیم خیلی احساس گردن کلفتی میکرد،الان میره نهایی درس میده نه اینکه کنکوری جیب مردمو بزنه با اون کتابای حجیمش،یکی نیست بگه این مالیات میدیم تا امثال تو پزشک شن تا بری طبابت کنی نه اینکه بیای ادبیات فر بدی


مطمئن باش این خون آشام های کنکور یه راهی برای مکیدن خون مردم بدبخت پیدا میکنن

----------


## Black_Hawk

> بله این تصمیم حاکمیتی هستش. درست مثل افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی. دیدید که طرح افزایش ظرفیت علی رغم مخالفت جدی ۴ تا نهاد اصلی متولی سلامت ( و به قول یه سری ابله مافیا سلامت)  خیلی راحت تصویب شد. معلوم بود دستور از بالاست. این طرح هم در راستای اون طرح قبلیه. ظاهرا قراره افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی و حذف کنکور به هر نحوی در لیست دستاورد های این دولت قرار بگیره.


حذف کنکور باید تو خواب ببینم امکانات که هیچی جاهم برای500هزار نفر نداریم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Black_Hawk

> بله تصمیم حاکمیتی است چون کل ایران دیگه دنبال پزشکی بودن،اینطوری خواستن مثلا جلوی این هجمه رو بگیرن


پزشکی حذف کردن؟
فردا ی چیز دیگه شلوغ میشه مشکل ریشس عزیزم پزشکی اینا بهونس برا جونا یعنی الا500هزار نفر عاشقه طبابتن؟

----------


## farzaddd

> مطمئن باش این خون آشام های کنکور یه راهی برای مکیدن خون مردم بدبخت پیدا میکنن


همشون ،دقیقا تمامشون مثل خون آشام شدن،ماشینای گرون قیمت،خونه های لاکچری،
ارین حیدری که خوذشم باورش نمیشد یه روزی مازراتی سوار شه،حالا این هیچی اون واعظی دلقکو بگو،همینا کنکورو ****** دادن،اون کلم چی،جوکار،او.....

----------


## Black_Hawk

> ولی دیگه کلاسای کنکوری معلمای عمومی جمع میشه از دست اون سبطی راحت میشیم خیلی احساس گردن کلفتی میکرد،الان میره نهایی درس میده نه اینکه کنکوری جیب مردمو بزنه با اون کتابای حجیمش،یکی نیست بگه این مالیات میدیم تا امثال تو پزشک شن تا بری طبابت کنی نه اینکه بیای ادبیات فر بدی


عزیز من گردش مالی کنکور4برابر ارزش کل بوجع اموزش پرورش ی مملکته اگر بخواد به این درامد لطمه بخوره با 1صدمش رییس سنجش و اموزش و.. باهم حذفشون میکنن از رو زمین :Yahoo (23):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> حذف کنکور باید تو خواب ببینم امکانات که هیچی جاهم برای500هزار نفر نداریم


دقیقا همینه. اصلا هیچ کدوم از دو طرح هیچ منطقی پشتش نیست و یه سری بی سواد و عقب افتاده حمایتش میکنن و قطعا ضررش فاجعه بار خواهد بود. ولی دولت هر  طور که شده میخواد این دستاورد رو برای خودش رقم بزنه. حتی اگه اسماً کنکور حذف بشه. خب بالاخره از نظر تبلیغاتی براشون ارزش داره

----------


## Parimah

> عزیز من بعضی حرفا مزخرفه قبول مثل الکترونیکی شدن 
> ولی دودفترچه ای شدن احتمالش دواز از انتظار نیست بعدم کم پیش نیومده اینا ادم سورپرایز کنن مثل افزایش ظرفیت که توانشو نداریم ولی کردن
> طرح صیانتم چون که شما نمیبینی دلیل نمیشه که یادشو رفته  الا تو شورای نگهبانه و یکی از راهبرد های نظامه نکنه نظامم ی حرفی میزنه؟
> درکل وقتی همه دستگاها مرتبط باهم یکی میشن که ی حرکتی بزنن پس ی گندی میزنن


اینا فقط در حد حرف و شائبه هست هر وقت قطعی شد قبول میکنیم 

همین طرح صیانت خود مجلس و شورای نگهبان میدونه که به ضررشه چون زیرساخت های 20 ساله باید داشته باشه و فعلا سوددهی در اینترنت جهانیه 


افزایش ظرفیت در 5 سال بوده که تعداد محدوده در کل واسه مصوبه چشمم آب نمیخوره

----------


## Amir_H80

> گفتن که دوآزمون میگیرن هرکدوم رتبه بهتری داد همونو لحاظ میکن،اگرهم جهش زیادی داشتی تقلب کرده بودی


طبق گفته پورعباس دو بار سنجش و یک بار پذیرش درسال
یعنی دوبار کنکور شرکت میکنی و یک بار انتخاب رشته میکنی

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> همشون ،دقیقا تمامشون مثل خون آشام شدن،ماشینای گرون قیمت،خونه های لاکچری،
> ارین حیدری که خوذشم باورش نمیشد یه روزی مازراتی سوار شه،حالا این هیچی اون واعظی دلقکو بگو،همینا کنکورو ****** دادن،اون کلم چی،جوکار،او.....


آریان حیدری مازراتی سوار میشه؟ تف تو این روزگار شخمی

----------


## reza333

> ولی دیگه کلاسای کنکوری معلمای عمومی جمع میشه از دست اون سبطی راحت میشیم خیلی احساس گردن کلفتی میکرد،الان میره نهایی درس میده نه اینکه کنکوری جیب مردمو بزنه با اون کتابای حجیمش،یکی نیست بگه این مالیات میدیم تا امثال تو پزشک شن تا بری طبابت کنی نه اینکه بیای ادبیات فر بدی


*سبطی کلاسش جمع نمیشه ، با توجه به علاقه ی روز افزون ملت به دانشگاه فرهنگیان و اینکه بیشترین ظرفیت پذیرش فرهنگیان توی رشته ی انسانیه و از طرفی کلا رشته های انسانی باز دارن روی دور میفتن ، سبطی هم کلاس کنکور فارسی عمومی رو دایورت میکنه به کلاس ادبیات تخصصی انسانی . درامدش از کلاس کنکور کمتر میشه ولی بازم سالی چند صد میلیون خواهد داشت . از نفری 1.5 میلیون هم بگیره کلا هم برای 200 نفر داوطلب انسانی کلاس تشکیل بده ، میشه 300 میلیون ، خدا بده برکت . معلمای عربی هم همینطور همشون شیفت میکنن به عربی تخصصی انسانی . فقط بدبخت معلمای دینی و زبان نونشون آجره .*

----------


## Amir_H80

> ولی دیگه کلاسای کنکوری معلمای عمومی جمع میشه از دست اون سبطی راحت میشیم خیلی احساس گردن کلفتی میکرد،الان میره نهایی درس میده نه اینکه کنکوری جیب مردمو بزنه با اون کتابای حجیمش،یکی نیست بگه این مالیات میدیم تا امثال تو پزشک شن تا بری طبابت کنی نه اینکه بیای ادبیات فر بدی


حالا کاری با بقیه ندارم اما سبطی واقعاً آدم باسوادی هستش در حوزه ادبیات

----------


## mohammad1397

> آریان حیدری مازراتی سوار میشه؟ تف تو این روزگار شخمی


شش هفت سال پیش یادمه به اسم موسسه پرواز کنکوری ها اومده بود مثل دلقکا تو شبکه یک عددگذاری میکرد ادم فکرش هم نمیکرد به اینجا برسه

----------


## Amir_H80

> *سبطی کلاسش جمع نمیشه ، با توجه به علاقه ی روز افزون ملت به دانشگاه فرهنگیان و اینکه بیشترین ظرفیت پذیرش فرهنگیان توی رشته ی انسانیه و از طرفلی کلا رشته های انسانی باز دارن روی دور میفتن ، سبطی هم کلاس کنکور فادرسی عمومی رو دایورت میکنه به کلاس ادبیات تخصصی انسانی . درامدش از کلاس کنکور کمتر میشه ولی بازم سالی چند صد میلیون خواهد داشت . از نفری 1.5 میلیون هم بگیره کلا هم برای 200 نفر داوطلب انسانی کلاس تشکیل بده ، میشه 300 میلیون ، خدا بده برکت . معلمای عربی هم همینطور همشون شیفت میکنن به عربی تخصصی انسانی . فقط بدبخت معلمای دینی و زبان نونشون آجره .*


آره شهاب اناری و کیاسالار و کریمی بدبخت میشن
البته اون شهاب اناری که جدیداً داره همایش های تجارت و سرمایه گذاری برگزار میکنه و یه مدته خیلی روی حیطه کنکور زوم نیست

----------


## Black_Hawk

> حالا کاری با بقیه ندارم اما سبطی واقعاً آدم باسوادی هستش در حوزه ادبیات


سواد نشان دهنده شخصیت ادم نیست ازون ادمای حروم... روزگاره که اصلا دانش اموز به چشمشم نیست همین چند وقت پیش ی ویس ازش دررفت به عمار مگف کتاباتو مجبور کن بچه ها بخرن

----------


## Parimah

> خدایی که با سبطی و یه سری از مافیا مخالف تاثیر معدل بود،سال ۹۳ خدایی یه نفرو آگاه کرد بره دیوان عدالت شکایت کنه ،اشتباه داری فکر میکنی ،این پورعباسو آوردن مثل خدایی سنگ نندازه


برعکس خدایی خودش مایل به اجرایی مصوبه بود بدش نمیومد ولی دیگه به کمیسیون نرسید و باطل شد رفت قاطی باقالی ها

----------


## Amir_H80

عمومی حذف بشه کنکور زبان و هنر چجوری میشه؟

----------


## Black_Hawk

> عمومی حذف بشه کنکور زبان و هنر چجوری میشه؟


اونام  درسای تخصصی دارن دیه مثلا ادبیات تخصصی انسانیا که حذف نمیشه

----------


## reza333

> عمومی حذف بشه کنکور زبان و هنر چجوری میشه؟


زبان تخصصی تعداد  سوالاش بیشتر میشه .
 بچه های هنر هم دو سه تا درس تخصصی دارن ، سوالاتش بیشتر میشه .

----------


## farzaddd

یکی بیاد به این دوستمون بفهمونه دکتر خدایی رفیق سبطی بود و با سبطی هماهنگ بود جهت عدم تاثیر معدل که اتفاقا تنها نقطه مثبت خدایی و سبطی بود ولی اون دکتر خدایی فاسد ترین رییی سازمان سنجش تمام دوران بود شما نمیدونید چقدر حق خوریا شد،سال ۹۷ افتضاح شد،سال ۹۸ با نظام قدیمی ها در افتاد،سال ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ چقدر آدم تقلب کردن به بهونه کرونا و باعثش همین خدایی بود،

----------


## Parimah

> آریان حیدری مازراتی سوار میشه؟ تف تو این روزگار شخمی


مازراتی نداره لندکروز داره ، به هر حال یقه موسسه و دبیر رو نمیتونی بگیری باید بری جلوی پول دادن دانش اموز کنکوری به این سیستم رو بگیری که یه کلاس وی ای پی ریاضی به ارزش 10 میلیون تومان ثبت نام میکنه 

اتفاقا کلاس های 5 تا 10 میلیونی وی ای پی تو عرض 1 ساعت تموم میشه 

چرا؟ چون دانش اموز های قشر بالای جامعه پول میدن 

همین آریان حیدری یه کلاس خصوصی در یه موسسه تو تبریز رفت 3 میلیارد گرفت

 ( کاری ندارم که زحمت میکشه یا اینها از این سیستمی میگم که زوم میکنه روی یه دبیرای مطرح کشوری )

----------


## farzaddd

اون لند کروز ماشین دم دستیشه،مازراتی هم خریده بود دوسال پیش

----------


## farzaddd

حالا مهم نیست مهم اینه یه تپه کمتر ن ر ی ده مونده بود که اونم تموم شد

----------


## reza333

*از این طرح افزایش رشته ی پزشکی چطوری شد که دندون پز شکی قسر در رفت ؟ الان دیگه اولیویت همه میشه دندون*

----------


## farzaddd

> *
> 
> جا داره یادی کنیم از دکتر توکلی عزیز و با شخصیت خداییش بهترین بود*


دکتر توکلی پاک دست ترین شخص سنجش بود و چقدرم نوستالژیک بود،رییس سازمان نشد هیچ وقت درسته؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> مازراتی نداره لندکروز داره ، به هر حال یقه موسسه و دبیر رو نمیتونی بگیری باید بری جلوی پول دادن دانش اموز کنکوری به این سیستم رو بگیری که یه کلاس وی ای پی ریاضی به ارزش 10 میلیون تومان ثبت نام میکنه 
> 
> اتفاقا کلاس های 5 تا 10 میلیونی وی ای پی تو عرض 1 ساعت تموم میشه 
> 
> چرا؟ چون دانش اموز های قشر بالای جامعه پول میدن 
> 
> همین آریان حیدری یه کلاس خصوصی در یه موسسه تو تبریز رفت 3 میلیارد گرفت
> 
>  ( کاری ندارم که زحمت میکشه یا اینها از این سیستمی میگم که زوم میکنه روی یه دبیرای مطرح کشوری )


تو اقتصادهای سرمایه داری هم پوست اینارو با مالیات میکنن بعد اینجا اینطوری با چهارتا مبحث ریاضی دبیرستان یه شبه میلیاردر میشن جالبه اون موقع منت میذاشت که من خارج نمیرم به فکر مردم وطنم هستم !

----------


## farzaddd

> *از این طرح افزایش رشته ی پزشکی چطوری شد که دندون پز شکی قسر در رفت ؟*


دندون اولا مافیای قدرتمند تری داره دوما امکانات کلینیکال میخواد که خیلی گرونه

----------


## Black_Hawk

> *از این طرح افزایش رشته ی پزشکی چطوری شد که دندون پز شکی قسر در رفت ؟*


بارها گفتیم مملکت حسا کتاب نداره اون طرح 10ها مشکل وکلی ابهام داره ولی امضا شد:/

----------


## Parimah

> شش هفت سال پیش یادمه به اسم موسسه پرواز کنکوری ها اومده بود مثل دلقکا تو شبکه یک عددگذاری میکرد ادم فکرش هم نمیکرد به اینجا برسه


الان که مدرس ریاضی انسانی ها هم شده پیشرفت چشمگیری داشته با حاشیه :/

دیگه با حاشیه دنیا جهانبخت میشه پربازدید کننده ترین و پردنبال ترین از دبیرهای کنکوری این چنینی انتظاری نیست

----------


## farzaddd

> تو اقتصادهای سرمایه داری هم پوست اینارو با مالیات میکنن بعد اینجا اینطوری با چهارتا مبحث ریاضی دبیرستان یه شبه میلیاردر میشن جالبه اون موقع منت میذاشت که من خارج نمیرم به فکر مردم وطنم هستم !


آره خارج بود سریع میفهمیدن ،امثال استاد پروفسور احمدی و مسعودی و آرین حیدری و وبقیه انقدر راحت پول مردمو بالا نمیکشیدن

----------


## Carolin

دوستان این پورعباس همیشه حرف اضافه میزنه 
خواهرم تعریف میکرد میگفت سال 86 دقیقا همین حرفا رو میزد 
حتی دوتا ازمون اول و دوم دبیرستان رو هم کشوری کرده بودن منتهی چیزی که آخرش اتفاق افتاد برگزاری قدرتمندانه کنکورهای 90 به بعد بودند
پورعباس رو اینجوری بشناسید : تغییرات کنکور و تیم طراحی  از سال 86 به اینور که از 86و7 تغییرات مشخصه و  94/99/1400 دیگه اوجش بود
الانهم میخواد زمینو از اختصاصی ها جدا کنه تا زمان اضافی به بقیه درسا نرسه!
اینکه میگه تیم طراحی فلان رو درست میگه و حتما سوالات رو دری وری تر طراحی میکنن منتهی بقیش حرفاش الکی هست(چون بودجه برای اینکارا ندارن)




> اون کچل که اعتماد به سقف داشت و دورانش هر  نهادی یه سهمیه کنکور گذاشت و صداش درنمیومد خودش هم با تمام شدت از سهمیه  هیئت علمیا دفاع میکرد سهمیه ها قبل خدایی فقط 15 درصد بود الان نزدیک 50،  تقلبای گسترده سه کنکور 98,99,1400 به کنار


اشتباه میکنید 
3000 بورسیه غیرقانونی اصولگراها رو دریابید (((الان احمد نادری که همسر خودش تخلف تحصیلی داشته شده داعیه دار تخلفات سازمان سنجش!بنظر شما جریان چیه؟یا مثلا مجید حسینی که هوایی رو هم که تنفس میکنه رانتیه)))

----------


## farzaddd

استاد پروفسور مهندس کشاورزی،احمدی که داشت کل تلویزیون رو میگرفت،خیلی از خانواده ها رو به خاک سیاه نشوند

----------


## Parimah

> تو اقتصادهای سرمایه داری هم پوست اینارو با مالیات میکنن بعد اینجا اینطوری با چهارتا مبحث ریاضی دبیرستان یه شبه میلیاردر میشن جالبه اون موقع منت میذاشت که من خارج نمیرم به فکر مردم وطنم هستم !


تو ایران ما راحت میشه زیرپوستی مالیات رو دور زد همون کاری که مهران مدیری واسه 5.5 میلیارد تومن واسه دستمزد کرد 

دبیرهای کنکوری هم انجام میدن عجیب نیست که 

راهشو خواستین بگین تا واستون بگم

----------


## farzaddd

> تو ایران ما راحت میشه زیرپوستی مالیات رو دور زد همون کاری که مهران مدیری واسه 5.5 میلیارد تومن واسه دستمزد کرد 
> 
> دبیرهای کنکوری هم انجام میدن عجیب نیست که 
> 
> راهشو خواستین بگین تا واستون بگم


احسن،ولی اون مدیری چقدر تو برنامه دورهمی دنبال فرهنگ سازی بود،مردتیکه اطلاعاتی

----------


## Carolin

> تو ایران ما راحت میشه زیرپوستی مالیات رو دور زد همون کاری که مهران مدیری واسه 5.5 میلیارد تومن واسه دستمزد کرد 
> 
> دبیرهای کنکوری هم انجام میدن عجیب نیست که 
> 
> راهشو خواستین بگین تا واستون بگم


این رو هم اضافه کنید که ماشین 400 میلیونی رو میدن 12 میلیارد  یا بجای کام میگن گو / یا الکی الکی واردات گوشی 600 دلاری رو ممنوع میکنن (اگر فهمیدید علتش چیه؟)
یا مثلا شرکت لبنی 60 میلیون دلار تخلف داشته ولی میترسن اسمشو بیارن!

----------


## Black_Hawk

احساس میکنم داریم ازکنکور دور میشم

----------


## mohammad1397

> یکی بیاد به این دوستمون بفهمونه دکتر خدایی رفیق سبطی بود و با سبطی هماهنگ بود جهت عدم تاثیر معدل که اتفاقا تنها نقطه مثبت خدایی و سبطی بود ولی اون دکتر خدایی فاسد ترین رییی سازمان سنجش تمام دوران بود شما نمیدونید چقدر حق خوریا شد،سال ۹۷ افتضاح شد،سال ۹۸ با نظام قدیمی ها در افتاد،سال ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ چقدر آدم تقلب کردن به بهونه کرونا و باعثش همین خدایی بود،


سبطی وظیفش ماله کشی شدید برای سنجش بود هنوز هم تایپیک چند سال پیشم هست که بعد کنکور 98 و ظلم به نظام قدیما میگفت اعتراض نکنین چون سنجش قراره لنگر بندازه تو تراز نظام قدیما ، هر سال میگفت امکان تقلب تو کنکور صفره و هر کس سر جلسه تقلب کنه سریع دستگیر میشه ! طرف خودش دو تا انتشارات کنکور و بیست تا کتاب کنکور داره و کلاس کنکور میذاره بعد به بقیه میگه مافیای کنکور ! اون رفیقش امرایی که بدتر از خودشه دانشجوی حقوق بود و اول گروه تلگرامی داشت برای ادغام سهمیه 5 درصد با 25 درصدیا تا بتونه راحت ازمون وکالت قبول شه بعد که تیرش به سنگ خورد رفت وارد ماجای معدل شد و خودش به سبطی چسبوند  الانم بدون اینکه ازمون وکالت قبول بشه با کله گنده هایی مثل جلواتی سرکله میزنه و خدا میدونه چه پستایی با رانت گرفته نگاه کن چه کسایی ژست عدالت خواهی گرفتن ، الانم که فقط دوازدهم نهایی شد دیدن سبطی که خودش مافیاست داره لابی میکنه اومدن دهم یازدهم هم نهایی کردن لامصب حداقل خودت پیگیری نکن بده به کسی که n تا انتشارات نداره

----------


## Amir_H80

*این موسسات با حذف دروس عمومی اتفاقاً خوشحال تر میشن نمونه اش نکویی ، از تابستان با آب و تاب از مصوبه میگفت و هیجان زده بود ، اساتید عمومی هم از یک طریق دیگه به خون آشامیدن هاشون ادامه میدن ، نمونه اش شهاب اناری که داره همایش های تجارت و سرمایه گذاری برگزار میکنه*

----------


## farzaddd

> سبطی وظیفش ماله کشی شدید برای سنجش بود هنوز هم تایپیک چند سال پیشم هست که بعد کنکور 98 و ظلم به نظام قدیما میگفت اعتراض نکنین چون سنجش قراره لنگر بندازه تو تراز نظام قدیما ، هر سال میگفت امکان تقلب تو کنکور صفره و هر کس سر جلسه تقلب کنه سریع دستگیر میشه ! طرف خودش دو تا انتشارات کنکور و بیست تا کتاب کنکور داره و کلاس کنکور میذاره بعد به بقیه میگه مافیای کنکور ! اون رفیقش امرایی که بدتر از خودشه دانشجوی حقوق بود و اول گروه تلگرامی داشت برای ادغام سهمیه 5 درصد با 25 درصدیا تا بتونه راحت ازمون وکالت قبول شه بعد که تیرش به سنگ خورد رفت وارد ماحرای معدل شد الانم بدون اینکه ازمون وکالت قبول بشه با کله گنده هایی مثل جلواتی سرکله میزنه نگاه کن چه کسایی شدن ژست عدالت خواهی گرفتن


 :Yahoo (23): 
یادش بخیر چقدر به دکتر خداییکمک کرد با روش ترازدهی لنگر،این سبطی خیلی باحاله ،همون جوکاره با لباس میش

----------


## Parimah

> آره خارج بود سریع میفهمیدن ،امثال استاد پروفسور احمدی و مسعودی و آرین حیدری و وبقیه انقدر راحت پول مردمو بالا نمیکشیدن


بحث بالا کشیدن پول نیست یه عده ای از خانواده ها ناآگاه هستند ماهایی که تجربه داریم و هوشیاریم چون دور و ورمون دیدیم خودمون این مسیر اشتباه رو رفتیم میدونیم پکیج خریدن و کلاسهای 3 تا 10 میلیونی و منتورینگ های میلیونی و برنامه های مشاوره ی وی  ای پی مخصوص قبولی صد درصدی جز ریختن پول در سطل زباله چیز دیگه ی به همراه نداره 

ولی خانواده و دانش اموز در جریانش نیست میفته تو این گودال سیاهی و پولشو دو دستی تقدیم میکنه که جز سردرگمی و وقت تلفی هیچ بهره ای نداره تهش پشت کنکور میمونه 

هنوزم داریم کسایی که دنبال میکنند چه بگیم تا وقتی متقاضی باشه پول و سرمایه هم هست وقتی عرب نی نندازه خب مسلما جمع میشه :///

----------


## farzaddd

> *این موسسات با حذف دروس عمومی اتفاقاً خوشحال تر میشن نمونه اش نکویی ، از تابستان با آب و تاب از مصوبه میگفت و هیجان زده بود ، اساتید عمومی هم از یک طریق دیگه به خون آشامیدن هاشون ادامه میدن ، نمونه اش شهاب اناری که داره همایش های تجارت و سرمایه گذاری برگزار میکنه*


دوست عزیز درسته نهایی هم مهمه اما هیچی چیزی مثل کنکور تستی برای اینا دُکون نبود،ساده نباشیم

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوست عزیز درسته نهایی هم مهمه اما هیچی چیزی مثل کنکور تستی برای اینا دُکون نبود،ساده نباشیم


دیگه تابلوعه خوشحالی های نکویی و آراد مبشر و تمام کادر کلاسینو
اصلا نکویی یه جوری پست میذاره انگار خودش پیگیر جدی مصوبه هستش! از خود اعضای شورا پیگیرتره این مرتیکه!

----------


## farzaddd

> بحث بالا کشیدن پول نیست یه عده ای از خانواده ها ناآگاه هستند ماهایی که تجربه داریم و هوشیاریم چون دور و ورمون دیدیم خودمون این مسیر اشتباه رو رفتیم میدونیم پکیج خریدن و کلاسهای 3 تا 10 میلیونی و منتورینگ های میلیونی و برنامه های مشاوره ی وی  ای پی مخصوص قبولی صد درصدی جز ریختن پول در سطل زباله چیز دیگه ی به همراه نداره 
> 
> ولی خانواده و دانش اموز در جریانش نیست میفته تو این گودال سیاهی و پولشو دو دستی تقدیم میکنه که جز سردرگمی و وقت تلفی هیچ بهره ای نداره تهش پشت کنکور میمونه 
> 
> هنوزم داریم کسایی که دنبال میکنند چه بگیم تا وقتی متقاضی باشه پول و سرمایه هم هست وقتی عرب نی نندازه خب مسلما جمع میشه :///


یکی اگه جلوی اینارو میگرفت مردم ساده لوح تودامشون نمیفتادن،میدونستی بالای صدتا شکایت داشته و همه دادگاههارو با پول به نفع خودش کرده بود؟

----------


## farzaddd

> دیگه تابلوعه خوشحالی های نکویی و آراد مبشر و تمام کادر کلاسینو


آره اون دوستمون گفت این خون آشامو راهشو پیدا میکنن،

----------


## Parimah

> *این موسسات با حذف دروس عمومی اتفاقاً خوشحال تر میشن نمونه اش نکویی ، از تابستان با آب و تاب از مصوبه میگفت و هیجان زده بود ، اساتید عمومی هم از یک طریق دیگه به خون آشامیدن هاشون ادامه میدن ، نمونه اش شهاب اناری که داره همایش های تجارت و سرمایه گذاری برگزار میکنه*


شهاب اناری که بحثش جداست از سال 98 که کاناداست و ایران نیومده 

چون کلا اناری تو این زمینه تجارت و کوچ دوره های فراوانی تو تورنتو دیده بود دوست داشت به زبان فارسی اطلاعاتشو واسه یه عده که دوست دارن و بهش پیام میدادن کلاس بزاره 

خیلی وقته تو زمینه زبان کنکور کمرنگ شده چون بازار تجارت و کوچینگ بهتره :/

----------


## farzaddd

حالا برید بخونید واین شعار فراموش نشه تنها چیزی که تو این مملکت قطعیه اینه که هیچ چیز قطعی نیست

----------


## farzaddd

در نهایت اینه که سر جلسه کنکور سوالات خزعبل عمومی رو نمیبینیم

----------


## Parimah

> یکی اگه جلوی اینارو میگرفت مردم ساده لوح تودامشون نمیفتادن،میدونستی بالای صدتا شکایت داشته و همه دادگاههارو با پول به نفع خودش کرده بود؟


اره میدونم چون وصلن و پشتش به مافیا کنکور گرم هست ، هر روز تبلیغات های تلویزیونی به شیوه های گفتاری مختلف و خرج کردن واسه رتبه برتر هایی که بعضیاشون ذوق میکنند وقتی از طرف صدا و سیما بهشون زنگ زده میشه 

و حرفهای پشت صحنه ی که به خوردش دادن رو بازگو میکنه یه خانواده و دانش اموزی که طالب قبول شدن تو رشته رویایی پزشکی هست اینارو میبینه فکر میکنه الان از دبیرای مدرسه ش چقدر خفن ترن 

تا بگیره بخونه یک ضرب قبول میشه 

خیلیا ازشون شکایت میشه ولی با کمی پول و وصل بودن میتونی تمومش کنی 

نمیشه خیلی چیزا رو اینجا گفت :/

----------


## Amir_H80

> در نهایت اینه که سر جلسه کنکور سوالات خزعبل عمومی رو نمیبینیم


اگه یک نظر سنجی بذاریم بپرسیم چند درصد داوطلبان با حذف  دروس عمومی موافقن شاید ۵۰ درصد موافق باشن اما مهم اینه که بالای ۸۰ درصد با تأثیر قطعی معدل مخالف هستن
اگه قرار باشه دروس عمومی حذف بشه تأثیر معدل هم باید قطعی بشه این حالت حتماً اتفاق میفته وگرنه حذف دروس عمومی با تأثیر مثبت معدل یعنی دروس عمومی کشک و این حالت هیچ وقت اتفاق نمیفته!

----------


## Parimah

> اگه یک نظر سنجی بذاریم بپرسیم چند درصد داوطلبان با حذف  دروس عمومی موافقن شاید ۵۰ درصد موافق باشن اما مهم اینه که بالای ۸۰ درصد با تأثیر قطعی معدل مخالف هستن
> اگه قرار باشه دروس عمومی حذف بشه تأثیر معدل هم باید قطعی بشه این حالت حتماً اتفاق میفته وگرنه حذف دروس عمومی با تأثیر مثبت معدل یعنی دروس عمومی کشک و این حالت هیچ وقت اتفاق نمیفته!


دروس عمومی که یه کلاس نکته تستش  777 هزار تومنه تازه با تخفیف و یه کلاس جامعش 1 میلیون و خورده ای هست و یه همایشش 500 هزارتومنه و یه کلاس vip اش 5 میلیونه مگه سنجش بی عقله که بیاد حذفش کنه؟

کاری ندارم معدل و اموزش پرورش بخور بخورشون چقدره 

ولی عمومی هم سود دهیش عالیه ، داریم میبینیم که چقدر دانش اموزا واسه کلاسهای آنلاین چقدر خرج میکنند و چه کتابهایی واسش میگیرن

----------


## farzaddd

> اگه یک نظر سنجی بذاریم بپرسیم چند درصد داوطلبان با حذف  دروس عمومی موافقن شاید ۵۰ درصد موافق باشن اما مهم اینه که بالای ۸۰ درصد با تأثیر قطعی معدل مخالف هستن
> اگه قرار باشه دروس عمومی حذف بشه تأثیر معدل هم باید قطعی بشه این حالت حتماً اتفاق میفته وگرنه حذف دروس عمومی با تأثیر مثبت معدل یعنی دروس عمومی کشک و این حالت هیچ وقت اتفاق نمیفته!


تاثیر قطعی معدل بدترین قسمت این مصوبه استو ندیدن دین و زندگی در سوالات بهترین قسمت

----------


## reza333

> دوستان این پورعباس همیشه حرف اضافه میزنهخواهرم تعریف میکرد میگفت سال 86 دقیقا همین حرفا رو میزدحتی دوتا ازمون اول و دوم دبیرستان رو هم کشوری کرده بودن منتهی چیزی که آخرش اتفاق افتاد برگزاری قدرتمندانه کنکورهای 90 به بعد بودندپورعباس رو اینجوری بشناسید : تغییرات کنکور و تیم طراحی از سال 86 به اینور که از 86و7 تغییرات مشخصه و 94/99/1400 دیگه اوجش بودالانهم میخواد زمینو از اختصاصی ها جدا کنه تا زمان اضافی به بقیه درسا نرسه!اینکه میگه تیم طراحی فلان رو درست میگه و حتما سوالات رو دری وری تر طراحی میکنن منتهی بقیش حرفاش الکی هست(چون بودجه برای اینکارا ندارن)اشتباه میکنید3000 بورسیه غیرقانونی اصولگراها رو دریابید (((الان احمد نادری که همسر خودش تخلف تحصیلی داشته شده داعیه دار تخلفات سازمان سنجش!بنظر شما جریان چیه؟یا مثلا مجید حسینی که هوایی رو هم که تنفس میکنه رانتیه)))


*این دفعه فرق داره ، پول این طرحاشونو قرار از سیل بچه هایی که میرن واسه ترمیم معدل در بیارن . اگر هر واحد ترمیم معدلش حداقل 20 هزار تومن باشه ، کسی بخاد مثلا فقط 10 واحد (( یعنی فقط 3 یا 4 درس از 10 درس نهایی)) رو ترمیم کنه باید 200 تومن شهریه بده به اضافه یک چهل پنجاه تومن دیگه که قطعا به هزار عنوان روش میاد .  پس خیلی لنگ پول نمیمونن برای خرید تجهیزات* *در مورد اون جناب احمد نادری ، ایشون الان یک طرح دارن تحت عنوان اصلاح نظام اموزش پزشکی ، یکی از بندهای اصلیش الحاق دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی به وزارت علومه ، چند تا بند دیگه هم طرحش داره که فقط اگر تصویب بشه و به اجرا برسه ، 15 سال دیگه از هر 10 تا بیکار مملکت ، احتمالا 7 تاشون  پزشک هستن یا دندون پزشک طرحشم تو کمیسیون اموزش که خودش نایب رئییسه مطرح کرده و دو سه روز دیگه قرار تو کمیسیون رای بگیرن ، اگر رای بیاره  (( البته احتمالش کمه )) میره برای رای گیری در صحن مجلس . مثلا توی طرحش اومئده مجوز میدیم که موسسات خصوصی بیان دانشکده های پزشکی و دندان پزشکی تاسیس کنن . به همین خاطر هم  میخاد دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی رو برگردونه زیر مجموعه وزارت علوم ، چون وزارت علوم مثل نقل و نبات موسسه غیر انتفاعی تاسیس کرد توی رشته های انسانی و مهندسی . خلاصه که اقای نادری هم افکار شومی توی سرش داره که امیدوارم توی کمیسیون رای نیاره . * *مجید حسینی هم یک پوپولیست رانتیر کثیف به تمام معناست که این اراجیفی که این روزا میگه و در اینده بیشتر هم خواهد گفت ، همش به خاطر مطرح شدن نزد عوام و بعد رسیدن به نمایندگی مجلسه. همش به خاطر همینه.*

----------


## Amir_H80

> تاثیر قطعی معدل بدترین قسمت این مصوبه استو ندیدن دین و زندگی در سوالات بهترین قسمت


حرف من اینه تأثیر مثبت معدل هیچ وقت همزمان با حذف دروس عمومی اتفاق نمیفته ، اگر قرار باشه دروس عمومی از کنکور حذف بشه تأثیر معدل رو قطعی میکنند ، اگر کسی موافق حذف دروس عمومی باشه باید موافق تأثیر قطعی معدل هم باشه ، این دوتا بند مصوبه خیلی به هم مرتبط هستند

----------


## Parimah

> *از این طرح افزایش رشته ی پزشکی چطوری شد که دندون پز شکی قسر در رفت ؟ الان دیگه اولیویت همه میشه دندون*


واسه دندان پزشکی هم اول مطرح بود ولی چندتا از مسئولین سنجش پزشکی کسایی که خیلی نفوذ زیادی دارن از جمله دکتر محمد بیات که گفت میزان افزایش ظرفیت ها واسه دندان پزشکی به معنای افت کیفیت در سلامت و جامعه هست و این واسه دندان پزشکی خوب نیست چون به اندازه کافی دانشجوی دندان پزشکی واسه نیازمون داریم نیاز نیست جمعیت رو بخاطر بعضی مناطق ببریم بالا چون در مناطق محروم امکانات محدودی واسه خدمات هست و این واقعا خوب نیست

----------


## Black_Hawk

باز این ۲۰:۳۰گیر داد به پزشکا:/
سرویس کردن

----------


## Parimah

> احسن،ولی اون مدیری چقدر تو برنامه دورهمی دنبال فرهنگ سازی بود،مردتیکه اطلاعاتی



بعضی کارهاش خوبه مثل همین فرهنگ سازی که میکرد ولی حمایت از حقوق حیواناتشو نمیپسندم چون حرفش تا عملش یکسان نیست :/

مدیری یکی از با نفوذترین آدمهای صدا و سیماست

----------


## _Joseph_

*حرص نخورید . پفک بخورید { برای اونایی که فقط پست ها رو مییخونن پفک اوردم}
*

----------


## Parimah

> این رو هم اضافه کنید که ماشین 400 میلیونی رو میدن 12 میلیارد  یا بجای کام میگن گو / یا الکی الکی واردات گوشی 600 دلاری رو ممنوع میکنن (اگر فهمیدید علتش چیه؟)
> یا مثلا شرکت لبنی 60 میلیون دلار تخلف داشته ولی میترسن اسمشو بیارن!




اینقدر تخلفات و بخور بخور تو این مملکت زیاده که یه طومار 900 صفحه ای میشه بعضیاشم تازه جا میمونه 

همین شرکت میهمن تخلف کرد سر همین بستنی اش شیری که فاسد شده بود رو با وایتکس اوکیش کرد 

اینو کسایی که تو کارخونه ش هستند میدونند 

دیگه واسه واردات گوشی نگم :/ شیائومی و محصولات اپل رو محدود میخواستند کنند تا قیمت های فروشگاه ها بیشتر بشه چون گمرکی که از دوبی و کشورهای مالزی و هند میومد دوبرابر بود که از اونور به دست مردم 50 تا 45 میلیون برسه 

کنکور هم یه ابعاد بزرگتر و فاجعه تر 

حالا پس فردا دانشگاه میرید میبینید باز اونجا چخبره :///


الان همینجایی که من و تو هم هستیم معدن تبلیغاته ولی باید چشممونو ببندیم و از بنر ها رد بشیم 

لازم به گفتن هست که تو دانشگاه از این گفتمان های به اصطلاح آزادی بیانی خیلی محدوده چون اونجا هم مافیا دانشگاه هست 

و بخوای زیاد تز بدی محدودیت واست میزارن شدید و باهات چپ میفتن :/ یکی از مسئولین حراست میگفت بهتره یه دانش آموز بعد رد شدن از ایست مانع کنکور یاد بگیره دنبال چرا و اما و اگر نباشه چون همین سوالات چرایی و چیستی واسش مثل ریفلاکس کردن میمونه 

ریفلاکس باعث حال بدیه خود فرد میشه و واسش مشکل پیش میاره 

دیگه حتما ربطی داشته که این مثال رو زده:// الله اعلم

----------


## _Joseph_

*میدونین من به چی فکر میکنم ؟
به نظرم این مسئولین جمع شدن همه شون و فکر کردن به اینکه چیکار کنیم مردم ایران همه شون خوش باشن و خرم و شکوفا بشن و ...... بعد دیدن نمیتونن این کارو کنن 
پس گفتن وقتی نمیتونیم بیاییم لاقل همه شون رو بد بخت کنیم لاقل اینطوری همه شون یکسان بد بخت میشن*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Parimah

> *میدونین من به چی فکر میکنم ؟
> به نظرم این مسئولین جمع شدن همه شون و فکر کردن به اینکه چیکار کنیم مردم ایران همه شون خوش باشن و خرم و شکوفا بشن و ...... بعد دیدن نمیتونن این کارو کنن 
> پس گفتن وقتی نمیتونیم بیاییم لاقل همه شون رو بد بخت کنیم لاقل اینطوری همه شون یکسان بد بخت میشن*


سوپرمن داریما یادته رفته؟ قراره وضعیت خیلی بهتر بشه قراره با آفتابه طلاییش بیاد تپه های قهوه ای خدایی و غلامی رو بشوره ببره 

حالا کی آفتابه جادوییشو بیاره وسط خدا میدونه 

البته این اتفاق نمیفته ولی حالا سروصدا و جمع شدن و دورهمی رونمایی از آفتابه طلاییش هست که خیلی از کنکوریها نگرانشن که میگم باکی تون نباشه فقط یه رونمایی ساده هست همین

----------


## farzaddd

خبر بی عدالتی جدید اینه که سربازی رو دارن میفروشن از ۲۵۰ تا ۶۰۰ میلیون،رسما معنی عدالت علی روفهمیدیم،حالا علاوه بر اینکه اون فقیره باید بره سربازی یه غم بزرگ هم اضافه کردن،

----------


## amirgd

دوستان باید درمقابل شورای عالی انقلاب... آموزش و پرورش...سازمان سنجش تجمع کرد ولاغیر...شاید ..شاید تجمع جواب دهد..اعتراض مجازی که اصلا کارساز نیست
این مصوبات سود هنگفتی برای آموزش پرورش و حتی خود سنجش خواهد داشت و به همین سادگی بیخیال قضیه نمیشوند...مگر اینکه بترسند از خشم داوطلبان

----------


## _Joseph_

> خبر بی عدالتی جدید اینه که سربازی رو دارن میفروشن از ۲۵۰ تا ۶۰۰ میلیون،رسما معنی عدالت علی روفهمیدیم،حالا علاوه بر اینکه اون فقیره باید بره سربازی یه غم بزرگ هم اضافه کردن،


*ناموسا من اولین نفری هستم که به این فروش اعتراض دارم / بی ناموسا من خدمت سربازی رفتم باید همه برن  من شهرو به هم میریزم این طرح اجرا بشه 

**
*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *ناموسا من اولین نفری هستم که به این فروش اعتراض دارم / بی ناموسا من خدمت سربازی رفتم باید همه برن  من شهرو به هم میریزم این طرح اجرا بشه 
> 
> **
> *


بالاخره کسری بودجه یکجوری باید جبران بشه دیگه
یک سال از طریق بدبخت کردن مردم با بورس
یک سال از طریق فروش سربازی

----------


## farzaddd

> *ناموسا من اولین نفری هستم که به این فروش اعتراض دارم / بی ناموسا من خدمت سربازی رفتم باید همه برن  من شهرو به هم میریزم این طرح اجرا بشه 
> 
> **
> *


شورای نگهبان رد میکنه،قبلشم تو صحن رای نمیاره

----------


## _Joseph_

> شورای نگهبان رد میکنه،قبلشم تو صحن رای نمیاره


*ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح به شدت مخالف این طرحه و ورود سیاسون به بحث تصمیم گیریهای  نظامی رو نقد میکنه شدیدا 
اصلا سربازی غیر قابل حذف هستش در ایران*

----------


## _Joseph_

*خوب دوستان من دیگه از این حاشیه کنکوری 1401 و 1402 و 1403 و 1404 و کلا پور عباس و خدایی و سبطی و .......... میشکم بیرون 
توصیه میکنم شما هم بکشید بیرون 
اونی در کنکور موفقه که مو به موی درسهای دبیرستان رو مسلط شده باشه 
از الان برای کنکور 1402 میتونید هم نهایی و هم خود کنکور هم تخصصی و هم عمومی ها رو در حد جام جهانی المپیک مسلط بشید و وقت دارید زیاددد . پس این وقت رو با این جور حاشیه ها هدر ندهید .


کار را که کرد ؟  هر ان کس که تمام کرد
انشالله روزی بره که صبح از خواب پا بشید و کنکوری نباشید*

----------


## reza fff

> شش هفت سال پیش یادمه به اسم موسسه پرواز کنکوری ها اومده بود مثل دلقکا تو شبکه یک عددگذاری میکرد ادم فکرش هم نمیکرد به اینجا برسه


اون زمان مث الانم سرزبون نداشت..از بس پول زد ی چی دیگ شد لامصب

----------


## reza333

*دوستان یک مطلب  قابل توجه درمورد عزیزانی که قبل 1384 دیپلم گرفتن ، اگر چه تعداد داوطلبای کنکور 1402 که قبل 1384 دیپلم گرفتن قطعا زیاد نیست چون الان حدودا 34 ساله هستن.  
نکته اینجاست این دوستان هیچ گونه سابقه ی امتحان نهایی ندارن . هیچی.  وقتی تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه ، خب درسایی مثل ریاضی و زیست و فیزیک وشیمی رو که امتحان نهایی نداشتن ، از همون تراز کنکور شون حساب میکننن . ( که به نفعشونه )----- اما درسایی مثل ادبیات ، عربی ، دین و زندگی و زبان انگلیسی که نه سابقه ی امتحان نهایی دارن و نه تو کنکور 1402 قراره ازمون بدن که از روی اون بتونن تراز کسب کنن. یعنی اینجا کل تراز عمومیشون صفر میشه ... پس احتمال زیاد که نه بلکه قطعا این دوستان مجبورن برن حتما امتحان نهایی دروس عمومی رو شرکت کنن .*

----------


## farzaddd

> *دوستان یک مطلب  قابل توجه درمورد عزیزانی که قبل 1384 دیپلم گرفتن ، اگر چه تعداد داوطلبای کنکور 1402 که قبل 1384 دیپلم گرفتن قطعا زیاد نیست چون الان حدودا 34 ساله هستن.  
> نکته اینجاست این دوستان هیچ گونه سابقه ی امتحان نهایی ندارن . هیچی.  وقتی تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه ، خب درسایی مثل ریاضی و زیست و فیزیک وشیمی رو که امتحان نهایی نداشتن ، از همون تراز کنکور شون حساب میکننن . ( که به نفعشونه )----- اما درسایی مثل ادبیات ، عربی ، دین و زندگی و زبان انگلیسی که نه سابقه ی امتحان نهایی دارن و نه تو کنکور 1402 قراره ازمون بدن که از روی اون بتونن تراز کسب کنن. یعنی اینجا کل تراز عمومیشون صفر میشه ... پس احتمال زیاد که نه بلکه قطعا این دوستان مجبورن برن حتما امتحان نهایی دروس عمومی رو شرکت کنن .*


متاسفانه قانون سنجش و پذیرش از سال ۱۳۸۴ به بعده واز شانسشون کلا همون آزمون اختصاصیا نمره کل آزمونشونه که همین جاها این مصوبه داره میلنگه

----------


## reza333

> متاسفانه قانون سنجش و پذیرش از سال ۱۳۸۴ به بعده واز شانسشون کلا همون آزمون اختصاصیا نمره کل آزمونشونه که همین جاها این مصوبه داره میلنگه


*پس فاتحشو دیگه واقعا باید خوند.................رسما به فَنا رفتیم . بدم به فَنا رفتیم .

در واقعیت عملا یه نیمچه سهمیه 25 درصد دیگه اضافه شد .


*

----------


## mohammad1397

واکنش کاربرای مهمان وقتی دارن پستای این تایپیک میخونن

----------


## farzaddd

> *پس فاتحشو دیگه واقعا باید خوند.................رسما به فَنا رفتیم . بدم به فَنا رفتیم .
> 
> در واقعیت عملا یه نیمچه سهمیه 25 درصد دیگه اضافه شد .
> 
> 
> *


عجب نکته ای گفتی،دقیقا با این کارشون یه سهمیه دیگه اضافه کردن،رسما ****** دادن

----------


## _Joseph_

*موسسه منحوس ماز داره توی لایو اینستاگرامی به بهانه بررسی مصوبات کنکور 1401 و 1402 و ..... کلاسای تست طلایی شون رو تبلیغ میکنه و میگه هیچ جای نگرانی نیست ما در تست طلایی دست طراح رو براتون میبندیم*  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## reza fff

> *موسسه منحوس ماز داره توی لایو اینستاگرامی به بهانه بررسی مصوبات کنکور 1401 و 1402 و ..... کلاسای تست طلایی شون رو تبلیغ میکنه و میگه هیچ جای نگرانی نیست ما در تست طلایی دست طراح رو براتون میبندیم*


رویا فروش ترین گروه کنکور حال حاظر مازه با اختلاف..از کنکور اسان است و حرف اخر زدن جلو چند وقته
پکیجاشونم بررسی کنی میبینی چ ذهن مریضی پشتشه

----------


## _Joseph_

*من این چند روزه کنکورای 84 تا 88 رو بررسی کردم و رویکرد پورعباس رو 

میتونم بگم اگه کنکور مثل اون دوران برگزار بشه به شکل زیر میشه:
1) سوالات سخت خواهند بود / سوال راحت رو از سرتون بیرون کنید 
2)سوالات استاندارد خواهند بود و روند سختی خوبی رو طی خواهند کرد 
3) منطق کلی دفترچه ها و سوالات قابل قبول و دفاع خواهد بود برای داوطلبان و سنجش
4) سوالات عجیب و غریب به هیچ وجه من الوجوه طرح نخواهند شد 
5)سوالاتی که تله زمانی دارند و جواب صحیح نداشته باشن و بعد حل بفهمی که جواب تو گزینه نبود و تو تله زمان افتادی و یا حلیاتی سنگین و محاسباتی که نشود در زمان ازمون بهش جواب داد اصلا طرح نخواهند شد 
6)سوالات جدید به وفور در دفترچه دیده خواهند شد 
7)سوالات مفهومی و از دل کتاب خواهند بود 
8)قطعا درصد صد خواهیم داشت
9)سوالات سواد داوطلب را هدف قرار خواهند داد و نه تکنیک هایی که موسسات دیگته میکنند.
10)طرح سوال غلط غیر ممکن خواهد بود 
در کل من وضعیت سوالات 84 تا 88 را زیبا توصیف میکنم 
فیزیک 84 که سخت بود باز هم سوالات زیبایی داشت و هنوز هم در سوالات فیزیک یک استاندارد محسوب میشه*

----------


## Rebi

خسته نباشید دوستان میخواستم حرفایی بزنم شاید ی سریا دوست نداشته باشند ولی حقیقت حقیقته در ضمن نه کسی بم پول داده نه کسی پسر خالمه نه برام مهمه کی هستن. فقط میخوام بگم اقا قضاوت نکنین اصلا به تو چه طرف کاخ داره طرف مازراتی داره مگه از اول کاخ داشته. مرد باش مثل همون یارو شریف قبول شو بعد برو هرچقد میخوای پول بخور. اصلا مگه معلم خصوصی تو بقیه دنیا نداریم؟ الان هامون سبطی یا اریان حیدری مجبورت کردن بری کلاس اقا نرو. مگه همین هامون سبطی مخالف معدل نیست مگه همین اریان حیدری همایش رایگان نذاشت؟ اقا دوست نداری نرو کی مجبورت کرده بری پول بدی
اصلا به من و تو چه ربطی داره ملت پولشونو چ میکنن من از فیس اریان خوشم میاد پول میدم فیسشو ببینم. تو به  چه حقی قضاوت میکنی؟ 
مگه اینا مافیا نیستند؟ پس چرا همشون مخالف طرحی هستند که درامدشون رو 10 برابر میکنه؟ مگه همین اقای مافیا 600 تا تست برای مبحثی به نام تابع نزده؟ اینجا مافیا نیست وقتی پول دادیم مافیاست؟
جیگرشو داری عرضشو داری برو صنعت شریف قبول شو برو رتبه تک رقمی دو رقمی بیار بعد بیا خودم به بچها میگم برات پول بریزن
یارو لندکروز داره؟ به من چه واقعا. چرا اینهمه دنبال حاشیه هستین
راستش ذات ما ادما همینه وقتی شبو روز میخوابیم و یارو عین... کار میکنه انتظار داریم جفتون به ی اندازه پول داشته باشیم. اداما میخوان خودشون عادی کنن میخوان بگم همه همینن میخوان بگن تقصیر ما نیست که موفق نیستیم. همه ما همین هستیم بخدا.
از خودمون پرسیدم عرضشو داریم که 72 ساعت پای کارمون بدون خواب بشینیم اگر جواب اره هست اون وقت میتونی بگی شانس ندارم. لطفا کسیو قضاوت نکنین اون خدای اون بالا همه چیو میبینه و روزی میرسه که قضاوت خواهیم شد با قضاوت هامون.
دوستان ببخشید اگه یکم تند حرف زدم فقط خواستم بگم لطفا اگه ما نمیتونیم بقیه رو متهم نکنیم...

----------


## farzaddd

دوستان آریان حیدری اومده تو سایت کنکور

----------


## farzaddd

همگی بگید سلام آریان ️

----------


## farzaddd

> *من این چند روزه کنکورای 84 تا 88 رو بررسی کردم و رویکرد پورعباس رو 
> 
> میتونم بگم اگه کنکور مثل اون دوران برگزار بشه به شکل زیر میشه:
> 1) سوالات سخت خواهند بود / سوال راحت رو از سرتون بیرون کنید 
> 2)سوالات استاندارد خواهند بود و روند سختی خوبی رو طی خواهند کرد 
> 3) منطق کلی دفترچه ها و سوالات قابل قبول و دفاع خواهد بود برای داوطلبان و سنجش
> 4) سوالات عجیب و غریب به هیچ وجه من الوجوه طرح نخواهند شد 
> 5)سوالاتی که تله زمانی دارند و جواب صحیح نداشته باشن و بعد حل بفهمی که جواب تو گزینه نبود و تو تله زمان افتادی و یا حلیاتی سنگین و محاسباتی که نشود در زمان ازمون بهش جواب داد اصلا طرح نخواهند شد 
> 6)سوالات جدید به وفور در دفترچه دیده خواهند شد 
> ...


مطمئن باش از دوران خدایی بهتر میشه،واقعا در از ۸۴ تا ۸۸ دروان طلایی کنکور بود

----------


## Hadi.Z

> *موسسه منحوس ماز داره توی لایو اینستاگرامی به بهانه بررسی مصوبات کنکور 1401 و 1402 و ..... کلاسای تست طلایی شون رو تبلیغ میکنه و میگه هیچ جای نگرانی نیست ما در تست طلایی دست طراح رو براتون میبندیم*


* ماز امسال نمیدونم چرا داره اینجوری میکنه. موسسه کم حاشیه ای میدونستمش و حتی داخل انجمن هم یه بار توصیه کرده بودم اگه هزینه ثبت نام قلمچی رو ندارید اونو ثبت نام کنید. 
اما دیگه چنین توصیه ای نمیکنم و همون بهتره محصولاتش خریداری نشن و همون از تلگرام استفاده کنن ! 
ماز رسما از هر چیزی واسه منافع خودش سواستفاده میکنه. 
دکتر هادیان فر با تمام احترامی که نسبت بهشون قائلم اومده تو یه وویسی گفته با توجه به حرفای رئیس سازمان سنجش احتمالا با سوالات سخت تر و ایده دار تر و نوین تری روبرو خواهیم بود ! 
دقیقا نمیدونم از کجای حرفش چنین چیزی استنباط شده 
این عملا یعنی تبلیغ کلاسای حل تست پیشرفته و تست طلایی و امثالهم. 

پ.ن : البته اگه داخل این کلاسا واقعا کار بزرگی میکردن باز قابل تحمل تر بود. کلا عمل و ادعا فرسنگ ها با هم فاصله داره. 
*

----------


## farzaddd

> *
> پسر خوب من نمیخوام قضاوتی دربارت بکنم که چرا انقدر برآشفته شدی و واقعیت پشت آیدیت چیه  اما این درست نیست که بیای اول پستت فحش بدی بعد آخرش بگی معذرت میخوام فحشتون دادم این دیگه مد جدیده طرف میاد هر چی دوست داره میگه بعد آخرشو مودبانه میکنه اگه فحش میدی پس تا آخرش وایسا که فحشم بخوری اما درباره کاخی که تیکه حرف من بود و اشاره کردی مگه من گفتم چرا درآمد دارن منم معتقدم کسی که زحمت میکشه حقشه که به پول برسه ولی اونموقع که میاد میشه بلندگوی تبلیغات مصوبه ای که چند میلیون دانش آموزو بدبخت میکنه منم میگم شکر زیادی میخوره هم خودش هم اون کسی که طرفداری یه همچین آدمای عوضی و پستی و میکنه که به واسطه همین دانش آموزا به پول رسیدن بعد با همین پولا خنجر طلا خریدن و  از پشت زدن به همین دانش آموزا شما تا حالا کسیو دیدی راجع یه مهندس مرادی حرف بزنه کسیو دیدی راجع به استاد کیاسالار چرتی بگه  یا راجع به بهمن بازرگان و فرید شهریاری و خیلی از اساتید و مشاورایی که حتی مجبور شدن تو یه موسسه مافیایی درس بدن اما با مافیا یک صدا نشدن و سرشون رو انداختن پایین و کارشونو کردن*


دمت گرم،واقعا عالی گفتی،معلمای خوب و با اخلاقم داریم،مثلا دکتر بابایی،مهندس مرادی،و....

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rebi


خسته نباشید دوستان میخواستم حرفایی بزنم شاید ی سریا دوست نداشته باشند ولی حقیقت حقیقته در ضمن نه کسی بم پول داده نه کسی پسر خالمه نه برام مهمه کی هستن. فقط میخوام بگم اقا قضاوت نکنین اصلا به تو چه طرف کاخ داره طرف مازراتی داره مگه از اول کاخ داشته. مرد باش مثل همون یارو شریف قبول شو بعد برو هرچقد میخوای پول بخور. اصلا مگه معلم خصوصی تو بقیه دنیا نداریم؟ الان هامون سبطی یا اریان حیدری مجبورت کردن بری کلاس اقا نرو. مگه همین هامون سبطی مخالف معدل نیست مگه همین اریان حیدری همایش رایگان نذاشت؟ اقا دوست نداری نرو کی مجبورت کرده بری پول بدیاصلا به من و تو چه ربطی داره ملت پولشونو چ میکنن من از فیس اریان خوشم میاد پول میدم فیسشو ببینم. تو به  چه حقی قضاوت میکنی؟ مگه اینا مافیا نیستند؟ پس چرا همشون مخالف طرحی هستند که درامدشون رو 10 برابر میکنه؟ مگه همین اقای مافیا 600 تا تست برای مبحثی به نام تابع نزده؟ اینجا مافیا نیست وقتی پول دادیم مافیاست؟جیگرشو داری عرضشو داری برو صنعت شریف قبول شو برو رتبه تک رقمی دو رقمی بیار بعد بیا خودم به بچها میگم برات پول بریزنیارو لندکروز داره؟ به من چه واقعا. چرا اینهمه دنبال حاشیه هستینراستش ذات ما ادما همینه وقتی شبو روز میخوابیم و یارو عین... کار میکنه انتظار داریم جفتون به ی اندازه پول داشته باشیم. اداما میخوان خودشون عادی کنن میخوان بگم همه همینن میخوان بگن تقصیر ما نیست که موفق نیستیم. همه ما همین هستیم بخدا.از خودمون پرسیدم عرضشو داریم که 72 ساعت پای کارمون بدون خواب بشینیم اگر جواب اره هست اون وقت میتونی بگی شانس ندارم. لطفا کسیو قضاوت نکنین اون خدای اون بالا همه چیو میبینه و روزی میرسه که قضاوت خواهیم شد با قضاوت هامون.دوستان ببخشید اگه یکم تند حرف زدم فقط خواستم بگم لطفا اگه ما نمیتونیم بقیه رو متهم نکنیم...


بیا پایین سرمون درد گرفت*

----------


## _Joseph_

> * ماز امسال نمیدونم چرا داره اینجوری میکنه. موسسه کم حاشیه ای میدونستمش و حتی داخل انجمن هم یه بار توصیه کرده بودم اگه هزینه ثبت نام قلمچی رو ندارید اونو ثبت نام کنید. 
> اما دیگه چنین توصیه ای نمیکنم و همون بهتره محصولاتش خریداری نشن و همون از تلگرام استفاده کنن ! 
> ماز رسما از هر چیزی واسه منافع خودش سواستفاده میکنه. 
> دکتر هادیان فر با تمام احترامی که نسبت بهشون قائلم اومده تو یه وویسی گفته با توجه به حرفای رئیس سازمان سنجش احتمالا با سوالات سخت تر و ایده دار تر و نوین تری روبرو خواهیم بود ! 
> دقیقا نمیدونم از کجای حرفش چنین چیزی استنباط شده 
> این عملا یعنی تبلیغ کلاسای حل تست پیشرفته و تست طلایی و امثالهم. 
> 
> پ.ن : البته اگه داخل این کلاسا واقعا کار بزرگی میکردن باز قابل تحمل تر بود. کلا عمل و ادعا فرسنگ ها با هم فاصله داره. 
> *


*اگه فیلم گرگ وال استریت رو دیده باشی تو اون یه جایی هست میگه که کیمیتونه این خودکار رو به من بفروشه ؟؟

بعدش یه نفر که از خودشونه میگه که: اسمش رو بنویس 
میگه خودکار ندارم 
بعدش میگه بیا اینم خودکار 20 دلاری

این موسسات هم با گفتن این نیاز ها ایجاد استرس و احساس نیاز به چنین کلاسی بازار یابی میکنن*


*در سکانس زیر هم همون ادم تبدیل شده به منتور و کوچینگ و از این جور کوفت زهر مارها و .....و کلاس آموزشی فروش گذاشته و داره میگه بیایید یادتون بدم چطوری چولدار بشید و ..... دقیقا مثل همین شارلاتانهای کنکور کاویانی مکتبستان و .......

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستان آریان حیدری اومده تو سایت کنکور


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

*حقیقتا من از این حجم لودگی و بیسوادی مردم ایران به ستوه امده ام / به هر کسی بری بگی مسعود جعفری دبیر المپیاد که خودشم مدال المپیاد داره توی اینستا داره تولید محتوا فان قیمه نریز تو ماستاو..... توام با اموزش شیمی برای جذب مخاطب میکنه *** میکنه به خودش از حجم سنگینی سخن + مسعود جعفری حل تشریحی تستهای کنکور رو برای اولین بار استارت زد و الان داره ویدیوهایی میزاره و میگه تشریحی و کتاب درسی طور حل کنید*  :Yahoo (23): *

چرا همه با هم مسابقه کی از همه شناخته شده تره راه انداختن؟؟؟ همه میخوان به هر طرقی که شده دیده بشن و اسمشون بره سر زبونا من حتی فکر میکنم پول هم مهم نیست مهم معروف شدنه

جماعت اینقدر این کار توی فضای مجازی براشون مهم شده که حتی اگر یه روزی از اتاق خوابشون هم عکس و فیلم دیدم نباید تعجب کنیم به نظرم چون با این سرعتی که جمعیت میخوان با تولید محتوا معروف بشن قطعا به این جایگاه هم میرسیم.*

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> *من این چند روزه کنکورای 84 تا 88 رو بررسی کردم و رویکرد پورعباس رو 
> 
> میتونم بگم اگه کنکور مثل اون دوران برگزار بشه به شکل زیر میشه:
> 1) سوالات سخت خواهند بود / سوال راحت رو از سرتون بیرون کنید 
> 2)سوالات استاندارد خواهند بود و روند سختی خوبی رو طی خواهند کرد 
> 3) منطق کلی دفترچه ها و سوالات قابل قبول و دفاع خواهد بود برای داوطلبان و سنجش
> 4) سوالات عجیب و غریب به هیچ وجه من الوجوه طرح نخواهند شد 
> 5)سوالاتی که تله زمانی دارند و جواب صحیح نداشته باشن و بعد حل بفهمی که جواب تو گزینه نبود و تو تله زمان افتادی و یا حلیاتی سنگین و محاسباتی که نشود در زمان ازمون بهش جواب داد اصلا طرح نخواهند شد 
> 6)سوالات جدید به وفور در دفترچه دیده خواهند شد 
> ...


سلام. خوبی؟
آقا خیلی خیلی ممنون. دمت گرم واقعا. لطف کردی.
از وقتی که شنیدم قراره به سبک کنکورای 84 تا 88 باشه هی فکرم این بود که دقیقا چطور میشه. خیلی ممنون که وقت گذاشتی.

----------


## Mds77

https://www.ana.press/x7rJC


رئیس دانشگاه تهران هم با تاثیر قطعی مخالفه
جالب اینه ساکی میگفت ما با اساتید دانشگاه ها و روانشناس و ... هم مشورت کردیم!

----------


## reza1401

> *من این چند روزه کنکورای 84 تا 88 رو بررسی کردم و رویکرد پورعباس رو 
> 
> میتونم بگم اگه کنکور مثل اون دوران برگزار بشه به شکل زیر میشه:
> 1) سوالات سخت خواهند بود / سوال راحت رو از سرتون بیرون کنید 
> 2)سوالات استاندارد خواهند بود و روند سختی خوبی رو طی خواهند کرد 
> 3) منطق کلی دفترچه ها و سوالات قابل قبول و دفاع خواهد بود برای داوطلبان و سنجش
> 4) سوالات عجیب و غریب به هیچ وجه من الوجوه طرح نخواهند شد 
> 5)سوالاتی که تله زمانی دارند و جواب صحیح نداشته باشن و بعد حل بفهمی که جواب تو گزینه نبود و تو تله زمان افتادی و یا حلیاتی سنگین و محاسباتی که نشود در زمان ازمون بهش جواب داد اصلا طرح نخواهند شد 
> 6)سوالات جدید به وفور در دفترچه دیده خواهند شد 
> ...


*یوسف جان،البته کنکور ۸۴ زمان ریاست رحیمی کجباف برگزارشد و اونم مثل دکتر خداییی مدت طولانی ریاست سنجشو  داشت.حدود ۱۶ سال!پورعباس کنکور ۸۵ تا ۸۸ رو انجام داد.روند کنکوراشم اینطوریه که هرسال نسبت به سال قبلش سوالا سخت ترشدن.یعنی ۸۵ ساده ترین و۸۸ سخت ترین کنکور دوران ریاستش بود.تو دوران پورعباس سوالاتی طوری طراحی میشدن که با تسلط به کتاب ۷۵ الی ۸۰ درصد سوالات عمومی و حدود ۷۰ الی ۷۵ درصد سوالات اختصاصی رو میشد زد.ولی برای بالاترش مثل الان نیاز به کارتستی کتب تستی قوی و در شرایط لزوم کلاس کنکوربود.هیچ کدوم کنکوراش شبیه ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ فعلی نبود*

----------


## reza333

> *یوسف جان،البته کنکور ۸۴ زمان ریاست رحیمی کجباف برگزارشد و اونم مثل دکتر خداییی مدت طولانی ریاست سنجشو  داشت.حدود ۱۶ سال!پورعباس کنکور ۸۵ تا ۸۸ رو انجام داد.روند کنکوراشم اینطوریه که هرسال نسبت به سال قبلش سوالا سخت ترشدن.یعنی ۸۵ ساده ترین و۸۸ سخت ترین کنکور دوران ریاستش بود.تو دوران پورعباس سوالاتی طوری طراحی میشدن که با تسلط به کتاب ۷۵ الی ۸۰ درصد سوالات عمومی و حدود ۷۰ الی ۷۵ درصد سوالات اختصاصی رو میشد زد.ولی برای بالاترش مثل الان نیاز به کارتستی کتب تستی قوی و در شرایط لزوم کلاس کنکوربود.هیچ کدوم کنکوراش شبیه ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ فعلی نبود*


*کنکور1401 نمیتونه فاصله ی زیادی از کنکور 1399 و 1400 بگیره . کنکور های 84 تا 88 که بهش داریم استناد میکنیم مال زمانیه که بچه های مناطق محروم واقعا منطقه ی محروم بودن و رقابت هم توی گروه تجربی در این حد نبود . اون موقع رشته ی ریاضی هم برای خودش ابهتی داشت و پر جمعیت بود . کلا بچه ها هم همون پیش دانشگاهی وارد گود کنکور میشدن نه مثل الان که کانون قلمچی میزنه این رتبه از دوم دبستان تو کانون ازمون میداده !!! تازه  این سه چهار سال اخیر به لطف کانال های تلگرامی دیگه همه ی بچه های کشور به بهترین کتابهای کنکور ، مجموعه ازمون های ازمایشی همه ی موسسات  و فیلمهای سالیانه و نکته تست و .... همه جور منایع همه دیگه دسترسی دارن . 
الان هر کسی فقط از زمانش درست استفاده کرده باشه با توجه به کثرت امکانات ، می تونه خیلی خیلی قوی بشه ولو توی منطقه خیلی محرومی باشه ولو اینکه پایش ضعیف بوده باشه .  کنکور 1401 اگر بخاد تو چهارچوب کنکور 84 تا 88 برگزار بشه هر درسش 200     300 تا رتبه ی یک میاره .  میانگین زیر 70 بزنی هم احتمالا رتبت لب مرزی میشه . این پور عباس الان جو گیر شده شدید ، کم کم همکاراش میارنش توی باغ .*

----------


## mojtabamessi

باو چه ربطی به کنکور ۸۴ تا ۸۸ داره کلن قبل ۹۰ کنکور اسون بود
بعدشم کنکور ۹۸ اسون بود چیشد؟ همه بالا ۸۰ ۹۰ زدن یعنی ۴ تا غلط بزنی پزشکی بای بای 
کنکور اسون دیوانگیه ولی کنکور ۱۴۰۰ ریاضی هم مزخرفه

----------


## reza1401

> *کنکور1401 نمیتونه فاصله ی زیادی از کنکور 1399 و 1400 بگیره . کنکور های 84 تا 88 که بهش داریم استناد میکنیم مال زمانیه که بچه های مناطق محروم واقعا منطقه ی محروم بودن و رقابت هم توی گروه تجربی در این حد نبود . اون موقع رشته ی ریاضی هم برای خودش ابهتی داشت و پر جمعیت بود . کلا بچه ها هم همون پیش دانشگاهی وارد گود کنکور میشدن نه مثل الان که کانون قلمچی میزنه این رتبه از دوم دبستان تو کانون ازمون میداده !!! تازه  این سه چهار سال اخیر به لطف کانال های تلگرامی دیگه همه ی بچه های کشور به بهترین کتابهای کنکور ، مجموعه ازمون های ازمایشی همه ی موسسات  و فیلمهای سالیانه و نکته تست و .... همه جور منایع همه دیگه دسترسی دارن . 
> الان هر کسی فقط از زمانش درست استفاده کرده باشه با توجه به کثرت امکانات ، می تونه خیلی خیلی قوی بشه ولو توی منطقه خیلی محرومی باشه ولو اینکه پایش ضعیف بوده باشه .  کنکور 1401 اگر بخاد تو چهارچوب کنکور 84 تا 88 برگزار بشه هر درسش 200     300 تا رتبه ی یک میاره .  میانگین زیر 70 بزنی هم احتمالا رتبت لب مرزی میشه . این پور عباس الان جو گیر شده شدید ، کم کم همکاراش میارنش توی باغ .*


*پورعباس با تغییر تیم طراحان کنکور میتونه کیفیت سوالا رو بالا پایین کنه.امسال چون اخرین کنکوری هست که عمومی توشه احتمال اینکه دروس عمومی دشوار طراحی بشه کم نیست.من خودم تا قبل این نظرم رو فیزیک بود ولی باتوجه به اینکه از ۱۴۰۲ عمومی دیگه تو کنکور مطرح نمیشه ممکنه مانور روی دروس عمومی خصوصا ادبیات داده بشه.پور عباسامسال میخواد به اصطلاح به بقیه بگه خدایی بد بود من خوبم!واسه همین خودنمایی بعید نیست تو اختصاصیا کنکوری شبیهبه رویه ی کنکور ۹۸ رو شاهدباشیم.یعنی امسالو یه خرده شل تر میگیرن ولی از سال بعد دوباره روند شبیه ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ بشه.*

----------


## Mds77

https://www.ghatreh.com/news/nn62630...A7%D8%B3%D8%AA

----------


## ملور

بچه ها با گوشی هرکسی که میتونید برید حمایت کنید...

----------


## reza333

*اقا این مصاحبه ی جدید وزیر اموزش پرورش درسته ؟؟؟ گفته تاثیر معدل از 1403 اجرا میشه و اونم 40 درصد ؟؟؟؟؟   یعنی تاثیر قطعی 1402 کنسل شد یا این گیج  بوده اشتباه مصاحبه کرده ؟   دروس عمومی چطور ، اونا کنکور 1402 هستن یا حذف میشن ؟ *

----------


## Amir_H80

> *اقا این مصاحبه ی جدید وزیر اموزش پرورش درسته ؟؟؟ گفته تاثیر معدل از 1403 اجرا میشه و اونم 40 درصد ؟؟؟؟؟   یعنی تاثیر قطعی 1402 کنسل شد یا این گیج  بوده اشتباه مصاحبه کرده ؟   دروس عمومی چطور ، اونا کنکور 1402 هستن یا حذف میشن ؟ *


تأثیر ۴۰ درصدی که واسه ۱۴۰۱ هم هستش
منظورش اینه که همچنان تأثیر ۴۰ درصدی معدل پابرجا میمونه تا سال ۱۴۰۲ و مصوبه با تمام بند هاش مثل تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی میفته از سال ۱۴۰۳ به بعد

----------


## _Joseph_

*واکنش من به حرفهای پارادوکس وار مسئولین 

*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Soldier76


اگه فیلم گرگ وال استریت رو دیده باشی تو اون یه جایی هست میگه که کیمیتونه این خودکار رو به من بفروشه ؟؟

بعدش یه نفر که از خودشونه میگه که: اسمش رو بنویس 
میگه خودکار ندارم 
بعدش میگه بیا اینم خودکار 20 دلاری

این موسسات هم با گفتن این نیاز ها ایجاد استرس و احساس نیاز به چنین کلاسی بازار یابی میکنن


در سکانس زیر هم همون ادم تبدیل شده به منتور و کوچینگ و از این جور کوفت زهر مارها و .....و کلاس آموزشی فروش گذاشته و داره میگه بیایید یادتون بدم چطوری چولدار بشید و ..... دقیقا مثل همین شارلاتانهای کنکور کاویانی مکتبستان و .......






والا گرگ والستریت اونقدر صحنه خوب داشت که من رد میکردم دیالوگ ها رو که به صحنه ها برسم . دقت نکردم چی میگن*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> 
> 
> والا گرگ والستریت اونقدر صحنه خوب داشت که من رد میکردم دیالوگ ها رو که به صحنه ها برسم . دقت نکردم چی میگن*


* این بده*

----------


## MYDR

سلام دوستان.

در خصوص خبر :



> 🔴 به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس، یوسف نوری وزیر آموزش و پرورش ظهر امروز در جمع دانش آموزان شهرستان های ورامین ، پیشوا و قرچک اظهار کرد: طبق آخرین مصوبه آموزش و پرورش قرار شد تاثیر معدل ۴۰ درصدی برای سال (۱۴۰۳) اجرا شود! چون باید زیرساخت های آن مهیا شود و آزمون ها دارای استاندارد شود.


به حرف ایشون نمیشه اعتماد کرد ! چرا شرایط رسمی حرف نزدن ایشون پا شدن رفتند پیش بچه ها برای خودشیرینی در این ایام یه سری چیزا رو سرو هم کردند ! همین ایشون بودند که یک ماه قبل، زمانی که مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی منتشر شد بلافاصله بدون معطلی به صورت رسمی اعلام کردند که آموزش و پرورش این رو اجرا می کنند و اجرای مصوبات شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برای سایر دستگاه ها و بخش ها لازم اجرا است.

https://snn.ir/fa/news/987459/%D9%85...86%DB%8C%D9%85

و موضوع مهم تر این که : ایشون گفته اند : طبق آخرین مصوبه آموزش و پرورش ! خوب کوش کجا است ؟ آخرین مصوبه آموزش و پرورش در خصوص امتحانات نهایی بچه های فنی و حرفه ای هست 5 3 3 هست و هیچ موضوعی در خصوص کنکور 1403 و پایه دوزادهم و سابقه تحصیلی و... نبوده !


https://www.medu.ir/fa/approvals?ocode=1000000744

پس در وادی که شورای انقلاب فرهنگی داره یکه تاز و بدون توجه به هیچ موضوعی و با اتکای قدرت قانونی خودش جلو میره این حرفهای رو هوای آقایون خیلی سندیت نداره !

----------


## MrSaber

> سلام دوستان.
> 
> در خصوص خبر :
> 
> 
> به حرف ایشون نمیشه اعتماد کرد ! چرا شرایط رسمی حرف نزدن ایشون پا شدن رفتند پیش بچه ها برای خودشیرینی در این ایام یه سری چیزا رو سرو هم کردند ! همین ایشون بودند که یک ماه قبل، زمانی که مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی منتشر شد بلافاصله بدون معطلی به صورت رسمی اعلام کردند که آموزش و پرورش این رو اجرا می کنند و اجرای مصوبات شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برای سایر دستگاه ها و بخش ها لازم اجرا است.
> 
> https://snn.ir/fa/news/987459/%D9%85...86%DB%8C%D9%85
> 
> ...


شاید
ولی چیزی که خیلی روشنه اینه که تو این اوضاع آشفته مملکت هیچ وقت زیر ساخت اجرای این مصوبه وجود نخواهد داشت

----------


## Mds77

> سلام دوستان.
> 
> در خصوص خبر :
> 
> 
> به حرف ایشون نمیشه اعتماد کرد ! چرا شرایط رسمی حرف نزدن ایشون پا شدن رفتند پیش بچه ها برای خودشیرینی در این ایام یه سری چیزا رو سرو هم کردند ! همین ایشون بودند که یک ماه قبل، زمانی که مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی منتشر شد بلافاصله بدون معطلی به صورت رسمی اعلام کردند که آموزش و پرورش این رو اجرا می کنند و اجرای مصوبات شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برای سایر دستگاه ها و بخش ها لازم اجرا است.
> 
> https://snn.ir/fa/news/987459/%D9%85...86%DB%8C%D9%85
> 
> ...


من با شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی قبلا تماس گرفته بودم و پرسیدم برای کسانی‌ که سالهاست از سیستم اموزش و پرورش خارج شده‌اند،چه برنامه‌ای دارند که گفتند ما فقط مصوبه تنظیم میکنیم...این تصمیمات مربوط به آموزش و پرورش است...
خب طبیعتا آموزش و پرورش طبق جلساتی که داشته به این نتیجه رسیده که مصوبه امکان اجرا شدن برای سال ۱۴۰۲ را ندارد...
البته حق با شماست این مصاحبه قطعیتی ندارد.

----------


## mohammad1397

> من با شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی قبلا تماس گرفته بودم و پرسیدم برای کسانی‌ که سالهاست از سیستم اموزش و پرورش خارج شده‌اند،چه برنامه‌ای دارند که گفتند ما فقط مصوبه تنظیم میکنیم...این تصمیمات مربوط به آموزش و پرورش است...
> خب طبیعتا آموزش و پرورش طبق جلساتی که داشته به این نتیجه رسیده که مصوبه امکان اجرا شدن برای سال ۱۴۰۲ را ندارد...
> البته حق با شماست این مصاحبه قطعیتی ندارد.


یه دانشجوی ترم یک حقوق هم میدونه شورا نهاد قانون گذاری نیست این مصوبه هم هر لحظه ممکنه از طرف دیوان لغو بشه ،فقط شرایط کنکور 1401 ملتهب کرد ، هر چند معدل هم لغو بشه اون برگزاری دو ازمون تو سال همچنان فاجعه هست و استرس کنکور دو برابر میکنه

----------


## MYDR

> من با شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی قبلا تماس گرفته بودم و پرسیدم برای کسانی‌ که سالهاست از سیستم اموزش و پرورش خارج شده‌اند،چه برنامه‌ای دارند که گفتند ما فقط مصوبه تنظیم میکنیم...این تصمیمات مربوط به آموزش و پرورش است...
> خب طبیعتا آموزش و پرورش طبق جلساتی که داشته به این نتیجه رسیده که مصوبه امکان اجرا شدن برای سال ۱۴۰۲ را ندارد...
> البته حق با شماست این مصاحبه قطعیتی ندارد.


  سلام تشکر از اطلاعاتی که قرار دادید ! برام جالب بود که شورای انقلاب فرهنگی تلفن هم جواب میده ؟ شماره اش اگر دارید قرار بدید تا خودم هم باهاشون تماس بگیرم و بگم انقدر ظلم نکنید !
   خوب وقتی چنین مصوبه ای رو تصویب می کنند یعنی چی که ما فقط تصویب میکنیم ! این تصمیمات مربوط به آموزش و پرورش است !  خوب آموزش و پرورش چه طور میخواد تصویب کنه این موضوع رو ؟ نپرسیدید از همون جواب دهنده و یا از آموزش و پرورش پیگیری نکردید که جواب این ها مشخص باشه ؟

 این حرف شما هم احتمالش هست ! توی خودشون نشستند حرف زدند و بعد این طوری دارند بروزش دادند که برای 1402 اموزش و پرورش نمیرسه !حالا  آموزش و پرورش به 1402 نمیرسه یه موضوعِ و اینکه به قول شما اونهای که چند سال هست فارغ التحصیل شدند سابقه تحصیلی براشون چه طور حساب میشه یه موضوع دیگه است ! اما تا جای که اطلاعات ذهنیم الان یاری میده این ریس جدید سنجش اومده گفته اونهای که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند اصلا نگران نباشند !!! ( اما در ثبت نام کنکور امسال قید شده بود که اونهای که سایقه تحصیلی ندارند براشون منظور نمیشه ! ) خوب این برای 1401 ایرادی نداره چون تاثیر 40 درصدی مثبت هست و خارج از عدالت هم نیست ! اما این های که هی میگن تاثیر قطعی قطعی این داستان بدی میشه !

----------


## MYDR

> یه دانشجوی ترم یک حقوق هم میدونه شورا نهاد قانون گذاری نیست این مصوبه هم هر لحظه ممکنه از طرف دیوان لغو بشه ،فقط شرایط کنکور 1401 ملتهب کرد ، هر چند معدل هم لغو بشه اون برگزاری دو ازمون تو سال همچنان فاجعه هست و استرس کنکور دو برابر میکنه



  ای برادر کجای کاری ؟ این مسئولین شورای انقلاب فرهنگی این  5  6 ماهه مدام با مجلسی ها دعوا دارند که آقا ما باید بگم و شما باید گوش بدیم و این دبیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی هی مدام هم میگه ما فراقوه ای هستیم و نباید آقای دیوان عدالت اداری مصوبات مارو لغو کنه همین که اژه ای اومد ریاست قوه قضا شد، زودی رفت اونجا و گفت ما به شما کمک میکنیم شما هم به ما کمک کن و دیگه به دیوان عدالت اداریت بگو مصوبات ما رو لغو نزنه ! 
https://dotic.ir/news/10614
این رو لغو زدند چون ادمهای بزرگی پشت شکایت از شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بودند !  ( اساتید دانشگاه خیلی هاشون توی مجلس هستند ) .
و این طوری شد که :
https://www.isna.ir/news/14000509060...A7%D9%84%D8%AA

 و الان مجلس میگه آقای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی تو نباید دخالت کنی !  شورا میگه نه من باید دخالت کنم به استناد این حرف رهبری که گفته اند: در اموری که شورا وارد شد مجلس وارد نشه، مجلس وارد شد شورا وارد نشه !  حالا مجلس می گه باشه ولی ما به قانون پذیریش و دانشجو و کنکور ورد کرده ایم  به تو ربطی نداره آقای شورا !  شورا می گه نخیر ! ما هم ورد کردیم از سال 1362 و ..... !!!  به خاطر همین هست که برخی از مصوبات شورا توسط دیوان عدالت اداری باطل شده و برخی نیز باطل نشده !

تحدید قلمروصلاحیت دیوان عدالت اداری توسط شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی

اما این که شورای انقلاب فرهنگی الان داره سهم خواهی بیشتر میکنه و خارج از قانون پیش میره به اسناد سخن رهبری است ! در صورتی که شورای انقلاب فرهنگی نباید فراتر از قانون بره ! ( مثل همون قضیه حمایت خودرو و لوازم خانگی ) به طوری که خود امام خمینی که برپا کننده شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بوده گفته اند که باید در حد قانون باشه نه فراتر از قانون ) .
https://rc.majlis.ir/fa/law/show/102183

خدا بخیر بگذرونه !

----------


## reza333

> یه دانشجوی ترم یک حقوق هم میدونه شورا نهاد قانون گذاری نیست این مصوبه هم هر لحظه ممکنه از طرف دیوان لغو بشه ،فقط شرایط کنکور 1401 ملتهب کرد ، هر چند معدل هم لغو بشه اون برگزاری دو ازمون تو سال همچنان فاجعه هست و استرس کنکور دو برابر میکنه


*حقیقتا من ترجیح میدم تاثیر قطعی معدل به هفتاد درصد هم برسه ولی دو تا کنکور در یکسال برگزار نشه. یک ابر فاجعست . اینی که اینا الان دارن میگن یعنی چند سنجش یک پذیرش ، عملا مجبوری حتما بری دو بار کنکور بدی و هر دوبار باید رتبه ی عالی بیاری تا از بقیه عقب نیفتی . خیلی استرسش زیادتره . امیدوارم هرگز همچین چیزی به اجرا نرسه .

*

----------


## Amir_H80

> ای برادر کجای کاری ؟ این مسئولین شورای انقلاب فرهنگی این  5  6 ماهه مدام با مجلسی ها دعوا دارند که آقا ما باید بگم و شما باید گوش بدیم و این دبیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی هی مدام هم میگه ما فراقوه ای هستیم و نباید آقای دیوان عدالت اداری مصوبات مارو لغو کنه همین که اژه ای اومد ریاست قوه قضا شد، زودی رفت اونجا و گفت ما به شما کمک میکنیم شما هم به ما کمک کن و دیگه به دیوان عدالت اداریت بگو مصوبات ما رو لغو نزنه ! 
> https://dotic.ir/news/10614
> این رو لغو زدند چون ادمهای بزرگی پشت شکایت از شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بودند !  ( اساتید دانشگاه خیلی هاشون توی مجلس هستند ) .
> و این طوری شد که :
> https://www.isna.ir/news/14000509060...A7%D9%84%D8%AA
> 
>  و الان مجلس میگه آقای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی تو نباید دخالت کنی !  شورا میگه نه من باید دخالت کنم به استناد این حرف رهبری که گفته اند: در اموری که شورا وارد شد مجلس وارد نشه، مجلس وارد شد شورا وارد نشه !  حالا مجلس می گه باشه ولی ما به قانون پذیریش و دانشجو و کنکور ورد کرده ایم  به تو ربطی نداره آقای شورا !  شورا می گه نخیر ! ما هم ورد کردیم از سال 1362 و ..... !!!  به خاطر همین هست که برخی از مصوبات شورا توسط دیوان عدالت اداری باطل شده و برخی نیز باطل نشده !
> 
> تحدید قلمروصلاحیت دیوان عدالت اداری توسط شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی
> ...


ببینید مصوبه لغو نمیشه
تو شورا میمونه و ممکنه اصلا اجرا نشه
مثل خیلی از مصوبات دیگه شورا که لغو نشدن اما اجرا هم نشدن
اینا زیر بار لغو نمیرن
اما واسه ۱۴۰۲ هم نمیتونن اجرا کنن و میفته واسه ۱۴۰۳ 
۱۴۰۳ هم یا دوباره میندازنش واسه ۱۴۰۴ یا خیلی از بند ها رو نمیتونن اجرا کنن
اما از این بابت که سال ۱۴۰۲ اجرا نمیشه مطمئن هستم

----------


## Mds77

> سلام تشکر از اطلاعاتی که قرار دادید ! برام جالب بود که شورای انقلاب فرهنگی تلفن هم جواب میده ؟ شماره اش اگر دارید قرار بدید تا خودم هم باهاشون تماس بگیرم و بگم انقدر ظلم نکنید !
>    خوب وقتی چنین مصوبه ای رو تصویب می کنند یعنی چی که ما فقط تصویب میکنیم ! این تصمیمات مربوط به آموزش و پرورش است !  خوب آموزش و پرورش چه طور میخواد تصویب کنه این موضوع رو ؟ نپرسیدید از همون جواب دهنده و یا از آموزش و پرورش پیگیری نکردید که جواب این ها مشخص باشه ؟
> 
>  این حرف شما هم احتمالش هست ! توی خودشون نشستند حرف زدند و بعد این طوری دارند بروزش دادند که برای 1402 اموزش و پرورش نمیرسه !حالا  آموزش و پرورش به 1402 نمیرسه یه موضوعِ و اینکه به قول شما اونهای که چند سال هست فارغ التحصیل شدند سابقه تحصیلی براشون چه طور حساب میشه یه موضوع دیگه است ! اما تا جای که اطلاعات ذهنیم الان یاری میده این ریس جدید سنجش اومده گفته اونهای که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند اصلا نگران نباشند !!! ( اما در ثبت نام کنکور امسال قید شده بود که اونهای که سایقه تحصیلی ندارند براشون منظور نمیشه ! ) خوب این برای 1401 ایرادی نداره چون تاثیر 40 درصدی مثبت هست و خارج از عدالت هم نیست ! اما این های که هی میگن تاثیر قطعی قطعی این داستان بدی میشه !


سلام،بله پاسخ میدن
من خودم دوبار تماس گرفتم و هربار به نحوی مسئله رو از سر خودشون باز کردند و من مجبور شدم به اموزش و پرورش زنگ بزنم که متاسفانه اصلا پاسخگو نبودند.
(+9821) 66976601 
با شماره بالا میتونید تماس بگیرید.
در کل از جزئیات هیچی نمیدونن و فقط دور هم نشستن و طرح تصویب کردن!

+

در کل منظور بنده این بود که درمورد جزئیات ، اموزش و پرورش باید تصمیم بگیره و گویا مصاحبه وزیر هم در تأیید همین موضوع بوده...

حتی اگر برای سالهای بعدی هم قصد اجرایی کردنش را داشته باشند ، بدون ارائه برنامه دقیق و چاره‌اندیشی برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم نمیتوانند به نتیجه برسند.

----------


## Mds77

> یه دانشجوی ترم یک حقوق هم میدونه شورا نهاد قانون گذاری نیست این مصوبه هم هر لحظه ممکنه از طرف دیوان لغو بشه ،فقط شرایط کنکور 1401 ملتهب کرد ، هر چند معدل هم لغو بشه اون برگزاری دو ازمون تو سال همچنان فاجعه هست و استرس کنکور دو برابر میکنه


شورا در یکسری مسائل به صورت محدود ، اختیار قانونگذاری داره
و دیوان عدالت اداری نمیتونه مصوبات شورا رو لغو کنه...

----------


## یا حق 💚

یه جا شنیدم که میگف خودتون رو درگیر این کمپینا نکنید ولی در کل منم مخالفم و گمون نمیکنم که اجرا هم بشه البته به نظر من  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mds77

✅خب، برای نخستین بار، از اصرار بر اجرای مصوبه در سال ۱۴۰۲، دست کشیده شده. خدا را سپاس یک گام رو به دریافت ایرادات مصوبه از سوی شورا برداشته شده است.

قرار است تکلیف را شورای سنجش و پذیرش روشن کند؟
پس از گذشت سه فصل، جلسه ای در این مورد برگزار  نشده.

قرار است آموزش و پرورش، تکلیف را مشخص کند؟
آخرین اظهار نظر رسمی آقای نوری این است:

⬛️ از سال ۱۴۰۳ ، سوابق تحصیلی را به میزان ۴۰ درصد( مشخص نکردند منظورشان قطعی است یا مثبت) تاثیر می دهیم نه ۱۴۰۲, چون زیرساخت هایش فراهم نیست.


نتیجه: 
این مصوبه در سال ۱۴۰۲ اجرا نمی شود و کنکور ۱۴۰۲, تفاوت خاصی با کنکور ۱۴۰۱ نخواهدداشت.

✅ پیش بینی: 
این مصوبه با واکنش ها و اصلاحات بیشتری روبه رو خواهدشد و کنکور به روال فعلی اما با اصلاحاتی در سالیان آینده برگزار خواهدشد.

دکتر هامون سبطی
 @drsebti

----------


## _Joseph_

*

اجرایی نمیشه اجراییش کنن ساختمان شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رو با خاک یکسان میکنن کنکوریها*

----------


## Mds77

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ale...tml%3fshow=amp

----------


## _Joseph_

> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ale...tml%3fshow=amp


*یعنی چه

اصلا جوری متناقض صحبت میکنند که سر و ته ادم به هم میاد / اولش گفته تاثیر 60 درصدی از سال 1402 هستش بعدش گفته تاثیر 60 درصدی از سال 1403 تصویب شده باشه / یعنی چه*

----------


## Mds77

> *یعنی چه
> 
> اصلا جوری متناقض صحبت میکنند که سر و ته ادم به هم میاد / اولش گفته تاثیر 60 درصدی از سال 1402 هستش بعدش گفته تاثیر 60 درصدی از سال 1403 تصویب شده باشه / یعنی چه*


نمیدونم...
فعلا که اموزش و پرورش هم انداخته گردن شورا که باید ایین نامه بنویسه
شورا هم میگه در جزئیات دخالت نمیکنیم

----------


## Amir_H80

> *یعنی چه
> 
> اصلا جوری متناقض صحبت میکنند که سر و ته ادم به هم میاد / اولش گفته تاثیر 60 درصدی از سال 1402 هستش بعدش گفته تاثیر 60 درصدی از سال 1403 تصویب شده باشه / یعنی چه*


نوری خیلی متناقض صحبت میکنه
متناقض صحبت کردنش هم نشانه ای از اجرا نشدن مصوبه لااقل تا قبل از سال 1403 هستش

----------


## farzaddd

گفتم که هیچ چیز تو این کشور قطعی نیست

----------


## Mds77

https://www.irna.ir/amp/84649069/

----------


## Mds77

> *
> 
> کبگانیان نیاکانش برمیگرده به کبک ها برای همینم سرشو کرده زیر برف و هی حرف خودشو میزنه . آخر سر این مصوبه لغوم بشه باز این هین خزعبلات رو بلغور میکنه*


جالبه که برنامه‌شون اینه ، برای سال ۴۰۳ هم سوابق تحصیلی سال یازدهم و هم سوابق تحصیلی سال دوازدهم تاثیر داده بشه!
برای ۴۰۴ هم دهم،یازدهم و دوازدهم!

بعد میگن که امتحانات یازدهم را از سال ۴۰۳ نهایی میکنیم و دهم را از ۴۰۴!
خب با این وضعیت کنکوری ۴۰۳ ، عملا برای کنکورش سوابق یازدهم نداره
و کنکوری ۴۰۴ ، هم سوابق دهم!
مگر اینکه از سال ۴۰۲ هر سه سال نهایی برگزار بشه 
بدیهیات را هم نمیدونن و فقط مصاحبه میکنند!

----------


## amirgd

بعید میدونم
متاسفانه هیچ واکنش گسترده ای از کنکوری ها دیده نمیشه
بنظر خیلی ها یا تسلیم شدن و یا گول این طرحو خوردن

----------


## amirgd

باید خردادماه ضعف های برگزاری امتحانات نهایی از جمله لو رفتن سوالاتو به صورت گسترده پوشش بدیم و در فضای مجازی پخش کنیم

----------


## Mds77

> باید خردادماه ضعف های برگزاری امتحانات نهایی از جمله لو رفتن سوالاتو به صورت گسترده پوشش بدیم و در فضای مجازی پخش کنیم


خرداد ۴۰۲؟

----------


## MYDR

سلام.
خوب دوستان فکر کنم هر چی بیشتر می گذره به حرف  های من نزدیک تر میشید !  تنها راه و موضوع همون بحث اعتراض و شکایت بوده و  هست که امروز نماینده مجلس استان لرستان، ویس کریمی عضو کمیسیون آموزش هم  چراغ سبزش  رو داده !

mizan.news/003LGk

این  سری با همه سری های قبلی فرق داره که بگیم مثلا حاشیه سازی و ... باعث ضرر  میشه !  چون این کار رو دارند پیش مبرند و تصویبش هم کردند و دارند کم کم  اجراش میکنند و یه عده میگن خوب به ما چه ! یه سری ها سرو صدا می کنند لغو  میشه ما به کارمون برسیم ! بدتر از مصوبه وجود همچین تفکر بی خیالی است !


 باید  یک گروه منسجم و هدفمند ایجاد کنیم و به صورت قانونی کارها رو پیش ببریم  هم برای بحث نوشته دادخواست به دیوان عدالت اداری هم به ریاست جمهوری هم به  مجلس و حتی به رهبری !!! وگرنه شک ندارم که به وضعیتی دچار میشیم که به  هیچ وجهی نمیشه جبرانش کرد و درستش کرد !

یکی از موضوعات مهم این  است که بچه ها شما اگر در امتحانات نهایی نمره خوبی نگیرید نمیشه جبرانش  کرد و با تلاش و ممارست بتونید اون وضعیت رو درست کنید !!! و لی الان با  همین کنکور هرچند بد این فرصت وجود داره !  طرف می بینه رتبه خوب نیاورده  میره یه دانشگاهی یه چیزی ثبت نام میکنه که بتونه تلاش کنه و خون دل میخوره  بالاخره خودش رو بالا میکشه و این فرصت براش وجود داره که با یه کنکور  بهتر بتونه خودش رو زندگیش رو عوض کنه ولی با این طرح رسما چنین چیزی وجود  نخواهد داشت و همه آرزوها و آینده بچه ها میره زیر گیوتین و نمیزارند که  مجددا تلاش کنید و راه تلاش بسته است ! چون وقتی مثلا دیپلم گرفتید که دیگه  نمیتونید برگردید و بگید مثلا من سال دهم ریاضیم شد 15 و حالا برای اینکه  این 60 درصد رو بهتر کنم برای خودم میخوام برگردم و ریاضی سال دهم امتحان  بدم !!! پس متوجه باشید دارند چه بلایی سر ما میارند !!!
  اینکه موسسات  میلیونر تر میشند ! اینکه مدارس برتر و پولی و اونهای که وضعیت مالی بهتری  دارند و.... و دهها نا عدالتی دیگر هم که بارها بحث کردیم هم سرجاش هست !

پس  باید اعتراض کنیم ! الان بچه ها به کنکور 1401 و همون وضعیت قبل چسبیدن و  برای کنکور 1402 فعلا خیالشون نیست ولی این 4 - 5 ماهه میاد و به سرعت  میگذره و در این مصوبه صدها هزار دانش آموز به بی چارگی محض میرسند! پس  زودتر کاری کنیم و پیگیر باشیم !

----------


## farzaddd

بسپارید به سبطی ردیف میکنه،غصه نخورید

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

این کبگانیان داره چوب این وسط تاب میده و همه چیو بهم میزنه.من بعید میدونم به موضوع کنکور و چیزای اون اشراف داشته باشه و بقولی سردر بیاره از کنکور و قضیه ش/ بهتره تا میتونیم به نمایندها پیام و کامنتو و ....بدیم تا هرچه زودتر این کبگانیانو شیرفهم کنن
رییس سنجشم که ساقیش لامصب جنس اصل بهش داده عباسپورو یکسره فرستاده فضا :Yahoo (112): فکر کرده اینجا امریکا یا اروپا  یا فک کرده منابع ثروت کشور نامحدوده :Yahoo (94):

----------


## MYDR

> این کبگانیان داره چوب این وسط تاب میده و همه چیو بهم میزنه.من بعید میدونم به موضوع کنکور و چیزای اون اشراف داشته باشه و بقولی سردر بیاره از کنکور و قضیه ش/ بهتره تا میتونیم به نمایندها پیام و کامنتو و ....بدیم تا هرچه زودتر این کبگانیانو شیرفهم کنن
> رییس سنجشم که ساقیش لامصب جنس اصل بهش داده عباسپورو یکسره فرستاده فضافکر کرده اینجا امریکا یا اروپا  یا فک کرده منابع ثروت کشور نامحدوده


سلام دوست عزیز.
بله بهترین کار همین هست که باهم متحد بشیم و یک حرکت درست و منطقی و هماهنگ انجام بدیم. دوستانی که باهم موافق هستند باهم همکاری کنیم.

----------


## _Hamid_

> سلام دوست عزیز.
> بله بهترین کار همین هست که باهم متحد بشیم و یک حرکت درست و منطقی و هماهنگ انجام بدیم. دوستانی که باهم موافق هستند باهم همکاری کنیم.


نباید فرصتش بگذره...
اینجور که معلومه یک جوری دارن کارو پیش میبرن که فرصت اعتراضی واسه بچه ها نباشه یعنی ممکنه جزئیات مصوبه شهریور 
یا حتی مهرماه منتشر بشه! اون موقع دیگه عملاً فرصت اعتراضی وجود نداره ، چون اون موقع برنامه موسسات مثل قلم چی بر اساس حذف دروس عمومی و تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل چیده شده و همچنین برنامه ریزی دانش آموزان هم اون موقع بر همین اساس انجام شده...

----------


## _Joseph_

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## MYDR

> لطفا به این کمپین در تلگرام بپیوندید و همکاری کنین در این جهتی که فرمودین https://t.me/+LeX-UuHqSLo2NmZk


من عضو شدم ! بچه ها فقط احساسی حرف میزنند ، از استرس های خودشون میگند تا خودشون رو از فشار روانی خالی کنند که هیچ کاری هم پیش نمی برند ! باید یه سری باشند که بتونند جهت دهی و کار رو پیش ببرند !
 این که بشیننند تا هزارن پیام برای خودشون در این گروه ها رد و بدل کنند کاری پیش نمیره !! من به دنیال یه چند نفر هستم که باهم بتونیم بریم دیوان عدالت اداری  و همیچن مواردی رو باهم پیگیری کنیم ! متن دادخواست دقیق و مشخص بنویسیم ! این طوری که نمیشه کاری پیش برد !

از بچه ها این سایت کسی هست که دل و جرات داشته باشه خبر بده.

----------


## s_hosein_p

یعنی وضعیت جوریه که یکی اگر میزان شادی و حال خوبش 100 باشه الان، وقتی این حجم از بی برنامگی درباره 402 و 403 رو که میبینه به درجه 100 افسردگی و یاس میرسه هیچ گاوی هم این وسط طرح با ریز جزئیات نمیده، یکی نیست بگه خب کپک آغازین طرف شاید الان دهمه میخواد برا 403 بخونه یا نظام قدیمه اصن خب چجوری برنامه بریزه جلبک

----------


## mohammad1397

کنکور فقط دو ایراد داره یکی سهمیه های گسترده یکی هم تقلب ، همین امسال 800 نفر که ازمون مجددشون اختلاف زیادی با کنکورشون داشت تبرئه کردن ولی امثال کبک صداشون درنیومد برای سهمیه ها هم صداشون درنمیاد فقط میخوان اون 50 درصد ظرفیت باقی مانده هم از دسترس بقیه خارج کنن

----------


## farzaddd

سبطی میگه اجرا نمیشه یعنی نمیشه،سبطی ۱۸ تا پست تبلیغ کتاب و کلاس میذاره یه پست میذاره این طرح اجرا نمیشه،

----------


## _Joseph_

*مثل اینکه این مصوبه ابلاغ شده به مدارس درسته ؟*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سبطی میگه اجرا نمیشه یعنی نمیشه،سبطی ۱۸ تا پست تبلیغ کتاب و کلاس میذاره یه پست میذاره این طرح اجرا نمیشه،


*دقیقا*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mds77

سلام دوستان

برای لغو این مصوبه ، لطف کنید ، بین ساعت ۸ تا ۱۲ با شماره ای که میذارم تماس بگیرید و بگین که وصلتون کنن به اقای دامچی
ایشون مسئول مصوبات هستند
و در کمال ارامش و ادب ، دلایل خودتون رو توضیح بدید و روی تعویق این مصوبه بیشتر مانور بدید ، از کلمه لغو استفاده نکنید ، شورا با توجه به جایگاه و قدرتی که داره به هیچ وجه راضی به شنیدن این کلمه هم نیست حتی.
خصوصا عزیزان تهرانی حتما تماس بگیرن چون به شدت تاثیرگذاره...



شماره تماس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی 
02166976601

----------


## MYDR

> سلام دوستان
> 
> برای لغو این مصوبه ، لطف کنید ، بین ساعت ۸ تا ۱۲ با شماره ای که میذارم تماس بگیرید و بگین که وصلتون کنن به اقای دامچی
> ایشون مسئول مصوبات هستند
> و در کمال ارامش و ادب ، دلایل خودتون رو توضیح بدید و روی تعویق این مصوبه بیشتر مانور بدید ، از کلمه لغو استفاده نکنید ، شورا با توجه به جایگاه و قدرتی که داره به هیچ وجه راضی به شنیدن این کلمه هم نیست حتی.
> خصوصا عزیزان تهرانی حتما تماس بگیرن چون به شدت تاثیرگذاره...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



سلام
 تشکر از پیام شما.
 دوستان شنونده و خواننده پیام !  لطفا تنبلی نکنید و جرات به خرج بدید سرتون رو نمی برند ! فوق جواب نمیدن ! یا قطع می کنند و ادا میاند !!! بچه های تهرون راحت تر میتونند ارتباط بگیرند با خط ثابت که راحت تر جواب میدن یا تلفن ثابت شهرستان ها .   
  این طوری با ناله و حرص زدن توی تاپیک و کانال ها و.. کاری پیش نمیره! شهامت داشته باشیم برای حق خودمون دلیلی برای ترس و نگرانی وجود نداره ! حقمون و آیندمون رو از بین بردند که دیگه نباید بترسیم و باید حقمون رو بگیریم !
   امیدوارم دوستان و اعضا بجنبند و به خودشون بیاند و اهمال کاری نکنند.

----------


## یا حق 💚

سلام بچه ها لطفا نکنید این کارا رو نمیدونم کمپین حمایت و از این حرفا به خدا آینده خودتون و خراب میکنید الان رتبه برتر سال ۱۴۰۲ داره میخونه وله حال شماها می‌خنده که کاری هم از پیش نبردند پارسال کنکور و تعویق انداختند ؟ نه !!!
امسال هم همین جوری هس پس ول کنید این اراجیف و بخونید فقط بعدشم تاکیدددددد میکنم فقط و فقط نمرات نهایی سال دوازدهم برای ۴۰۲ هست نه نمره دیگه ایی دیدم تو بعضی سایتها بچه ها میگن امتحانات ترم اول و مستمر هم هست نع نهایی یعنی کتبی نوبت دوم چیزی که تا الان فقط تاثیر مثبت بود حتی مستمر نوبت دوم هم تاثیر ندارع مث  کنکور که فقط نمره نهایی مهمه انقد خودتونو گیج نکنید امتحانای نهایی هم که آسونه خوب بخونید و نمونه سوالاشو حل کنید راحت بیست میشی یا نه همون ۱۹.۸۰ دیگه فک نکنم انقد اوضاع وخیم باشه که شما ۱۹.۸۰ بشی قبول نشی رشته های تاپ مطمین باشید با حذف عمومی و تاثیر معدل کار خاصی نکردم چون بازم کنکور حرف اول میزنم اون هم اختصاصی ها من خودم موافق این طرح نیستم ولی گفتم که بدونید فقط با این کارا آینده خودتون و بهم میزنید و درگیر حواشی میشد و هیچ سودی هم براتون ندارع من خودم امروز کل اینترنت و دنبال گشتم طبق تعریف و ماده ۱ سوابق تحصیلی امتحانات نهایی هست که به صورت هماهنگ در کل کشور برگزار میشه

----------


## dr.parham

سلام .دوستان تو کانال زیر عضو شین و با پیامک دادن به نمایندگان استانتون کمک کنید این مصوبه رو لغو کنیم .شماره نماینده ها تو کانال هست .امروز نماینده تهران گفته جمعی از نمایندگان به سران سه قوه در مورد طرح شورای انقلاب فرهنگی نامه نوشتن و دارن امضا جمع میکنن....ممنون از همگیلینک کمپین : https://t.me/+LeX-UuHqSLo2NmZk

----------


## dr.parham

هره سادات لاجوردی نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس شورای اسلامی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار پارلمانی خبرگزاری فارس گفت: نمایندگان در نامه‌ای خطاب به روسای سه قوه مخالفت خود را با مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درباره حذف کنکور و جایگزین کردن شرط معدل برای راهیابی به دانشگاه اعلام کردند.وی افزود: آزمون کنکور برای راهیابی به دانشگاه طبق مصوبه مجلس بوده و وضع شده و هر گونه تغییر در آن باید با مصوبه مجلس انجام و اعمال شود.به گزارش فارس، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در مصوبه اخیر خود شرط معدل را جایگزین کنکور برای راهیابی به دانشگاه‌ها کرده است. تو کانال زیر عضو شین و شماره نماینده شهرتون رو پیدا کنید و با پیامک دادن اعتراض خودتونو اعلام کنید لینک کمپین : https://t.me/+LeX-UuHqSLo2NmZk

----------


## Mds77

عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: رهبر انقلاب تأکید کرده‌اند، در موضوعاتی که مجلس ورود کرد شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ورود نکند، وقتی درباره سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو قانون داشتیم شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی نمی‌توانست به موضوع ورود کند ضمن اینکه معتقدیم این شورا شأن سیاستگذاری دارد نه قانونگذاری و این خطای راهبردی است که شأن قانون و قانونگذاری مجلس را از بین برود.

شکل‌گیری مافیای معدل در مدارس 

نادری ادامه داد: چیزی که شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تصویب کرد، خلاف عدالت آموزشی است و اگر بخواهد عملیاتی شود مافیای هزار سر آموزش و پرورش،  رشد می‌یابد و چندین مدل مافیا در مدارس ایجاد می‌شود تا معدل را دستکاری کنند و افزایش دهند.

پایان عدالت آموزشی در ایران 

وی ادامه داد: مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بر خلاف عدالت است، تأثیر معدل در پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها ظلم آشکار به دانش‌آموزان مناطق محروم است که میانگین معدل آنها 2 یا 3 نمره کمتر است.

عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس بیان کرد: بنده از سیرجان آمدم و استاد دانشگاه تهران شدم فرد دیگری از سیستان و بلوچستان آمده درس خوانده و معاون وزیر شده است تا یک دهه قبل افتخار جمهوری اسلامی این بود که افراد مناطق محروم با درس خواندن فرصت ارتقای اجتماعی را به دست می‌آوردند اما مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، نظام طبقاتی آموزش را نهادینه و ردی از عدالت در جمهوری اسلامی وجود نخواهد داشت؛ این مصوبه بر خلاف فلسفه انقلاب اسلامی است.


https://b2n.ir/u55944

----------


## ARONDEMO

263 نفر از 290 نفر نماینده مجلس این مصوبه رو خلاف عدالت آموزشی میدونن و نامه ای به سه قوه کشور ارسال کرده اند مبنی بر لغو این مصوبه و حتی نامه در صحن مجلس قرائت شد در حالیکه در سال 98 فقط برای لغو تاثیر معدل 170 نماینده مخالفت خود را فقط با تاثیر معدل اعلام کرده بودنو و در آخر هم مصوبه تاثیر قطعی معدل در سال 98 لغو شد!!!!همچنین قشر عظیمی از داوطلبان  یعنی بیش از 80 درصد مخالف حذف کنکور و این مصوبه اند در این وضعیت حاکمند اما آقایان شورا (کبگانیان،عاملی،موسوی ...)
معتقدند این مصوبه یعنی کاهش استرس و کاهش فشار مالی!!!! در حالیکه با نهایی شدن امتحانات دبیرستان استرس یکسال به سه سال پخش میشود و به علاوه آن یک کنکور سرتاسر اختصاصی....مافیا کتب و محتوای کنکوریش میمونه سرجاش میاد واسه نهایی هم تولید محتوا میکنن :Yahoo (4):  نه زیرساخت دارند، نه کتابای درسی آموزش و پرورش درست و حسابیه هر ساله قطرش کم میشود چرا شورا به این رسیدگی نمیکند؟!و میخواهد بیشتر از این به مافیا باج دهد!؟این همه مخالف و این همه ایراد از این مصوبه.....مافیا اینقدر قدرت دارد که شما رو نتوانسته وادار به عقب نشینی کند؟!
اگر شورا حرف ما رو قبول ندارند لااقل حرف مجلس رو قبول کنند بیش از 90 درصد بهارستانی ها هم اعلام مخالفت کرده اند و شورا با این وجود باز هم لجبازی کند واقعا شرف ندارند 
تکلیف ما رو روشن کنید هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد.....آقایان شورا این مصوبه قابلیت اجرایی در این وضعیت حاکم را ندارد خودتان هم میدانید اما میخواهید از اعصاب شدن ما و نگران شدن ما لذت ببرید و به ریش ما بخندین...
خدا ازتون نگذره...
#لغو_مصوبه_کنکور_۱۴۰۲
الهی به امید تو خودت ما را در مقابل این ظالمان نجات بده.

----------


## farzaddd

این طرح‌ قابلیت اجرایی نداره زودتر از چیزی که فکرشو میکردم داره لغو میشه

----------


## MYDR

*خبرگزاری مجلس شورای اسلامی :
مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خلاف تدابیر مقام معظم رهبری است/ قانون سنجش و پذیرش مصوب مجلس فصل الخطاب است

https://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/495756/...A7%D8%B3%D8%AA

*خوب خدا رو شکر که تا به این جای کار حرکتی مثبت انجام شده !
 دوستان عزیز لطفا این خبر رو در سایر خبر گزاریها نشر بدید و حمایت کنید هنوز کار تموم نشده و یه سری افراد جاه طلب و قدرت پرست دلشون میخواد که زورگویی داشته باشند ...

بازهم میگم که اگر همین طور تماشاچی باشید اتفاق خاصی نمی افته ! عده ای میگن حاشیه !  ولی شما میتونید روزی 10 دقیقه وقت بزارید و یه متن ساده برای اعلام نظر به نماینده ها و سایت شورای انقلاب فرهنگی صدای خودتون رو به مسئولین برسونید.

----------


## mohammad1397

> این طرح‌ قابلیت اجرایی نداره زودتر از چیزی که فکرشو میکردم داره لغو میشه


ولی چند کنکور تو سال ممکنه لغو نشه که خودش مصیبتی میشه

----------


## Mds77

> ولی چند کنکور تو سال ممکنه لغو نشه که خودش مصیبتی میشه


وقتی لغو بشه ، کاملا باهم لغو میشه

----------


## Mds77

تعداد امضاها رسید به ۲۷۰

----------


## Mds77

نیازی به ورود شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در موضوع کنکور نبود/قانون گذاری شان مجلس است - میزان

----------


## Mobin.

دوستان حاشیه رو ول کنید . برا هیچکس هیچ سودی نداشته

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوستان حاشیه رو ول کنید . برا هیچکس هیچ سودی نداشته


مبین جان
اتفاقاً این قضیه دیگه حاشیه نیست
چند دقیقه تماس و پیامک دانش آموزها باعث شد ۲۷۰ نماینده امضا جمع کنند واسه حذف مصوبه
به نظرت اگه بچه ها میگفتن اینا حاشیه است و بیخیال میشدند و دست روی دست میگذاشتند خوب بود؟ اون وقت مصوبه تمام و کمال اجرا میشد و ۹۰ درصد بچه ها ضرر میکردند 
یه وقتایی یه چیزایی حاشیه است قبول دارم اما این دیگه اتفاقاً اصل هستش ، یک مسئله ساده نیست ، مسئله زیر و رو شدن کنکور به ضرر اکثریت کنکوری ها با مصوبه ظالمانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هستش که در ۵۰ سال گذشته بی سابقه بوده ،  واقعاً هم چند دقیقه تماس و پیامک با نماینده ها ضربه چندانی به درس خواندن کنکوری ها نزد و ۲۷۰ تا امضا جمع شد تا این مصوبه ظالمانه اجرا نشه
این متن رو هم در یکی از سایت های قرآنی دیدم گفتم اینجا هم بذارم:
از منظر قرآن به هیچ وجه نباید در برابر ظلم و منکر بی‌تفاوت بود تا مانع از تبدیل آن به بدعت و رویه در جامعه شد، زیرا بی‌تفاوتی و سکوت در مقابل ظلم، به هر دلیل که باشد، در نهایت مهر تأییدی بر اقدامات و روش‌های ظالمانه است و ظالمان را در پیشبرد اقدامات خود گستاخ‌تر می‌کند

----------


## MYDR

سلام.



> ♦️تأثیر معدل ۳ سال آخر در «کنکور» افزایش می‌یابد
> 🔹وزیر آموزش و پرورش: در راستای تشویق دانش‌آموزان و افزایش تمرکز آن‌ها در طول دوره‌های تحصیلی، تأثیر معدل ۳ سال آخر در کنکور افزایش می‌یابد/ ایسنا


این مصوبه توسط 270 نماینده غیر قانون خطاب شده ! پس از از ارسال این نامه به سران قوا، خود شورای انقلاب فرهنگی کمی دهنش رو جمع کرده و کمتر حرف زده حالا بعد از چند روز این آموزش و پرورش راه افتاده و شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش هم گفته حس مثبت و پشتیبان نسبت به این موضوع داریم و همه باید به ما کمک کنند !!!  این یعنی این که این طرح برای ما سود داره و مارو پولدار میکنه و آقایون مسئول بیایید به ما کمک کنید تا کسری های آموزش و پرورش با به خاک و خون کشیدن بچه ها هم شده جبران بشه !!! 
   حواستون هست وقتی تماشاچی باشید و اعتراض نکنید این طرح به صورت مرگباری به سمت اجرا پیش میره ! حداقل توی ایسنتا که یه اعتراض میتونید بکنید ! توی ارسال پیام که میتونید یه پیامک ارسال کنید ! متاسفانه بعضی ها که فقط میگند به ما چه ما برم درسمون رو بخونیم !!! عده ای هم که فقط می ترسند و این جا ناله می کنند ولی حاضر نیستند حرکتی کنند.

----------


## mahdi_artur

فردی چندین سال شاگرد نقاش بزرگی بود و تمامی فنون و هنر نقاشی را آموخت.
استاد به او گفت که دیگر شما استاد شده ای و من چیزی ندارم ک به تو بیاموزم. 

 شاگرد فکری به سرش رسید،
 یک نقاشی فوق العاده کشید و آن را در میدان شهر قرار داد ،
 مقداری رنگ و قلمی در کنار آن قرار داد و از رهگذران خواهش کرد اگر هرجایی ایرادی می بینند یک علامت × بزنند.

غروب که برگشت دید که تمامی تابلو علامت خورده است و بسیار ناراحت و افسرده به استاد خود مراجعه کرد.

استاد به او گفت: آیا می توانی عین همان نقاشی را برایم بکشی؟
شاگرد نیز چنان کرد و استاد آن نقاشی را در همان میدان شهر قرار داد. ولی این بار رنگ و قلم را قرار داد و 

متنی که در کنار تابلو قرار داد این بود که : 
"اگر جایی از نقاشی ایراد دارد با این رنگ و قلم اصلاح بفرمایید"

غروب برگشتند دیدند تابلو دست نخورده ماند. 

استاد به شاگرد گفت:
*همه انسانها قدرت انتقاد دارند ولی جرأت اصلاح ندارند*

----------


## s_hosein_p

اجرا نمیشه اگرم بشه 4 سال زمان میبره به 402 یا 403 نمیرسه

----------


## Niloofar Abii



----------


## MYDR

سلام
وقت بخیر.
دوستان این خبر:
*تأثیر معدل ۳ سال آخر در «کنکور» افزایش می‌یابد*                                                      از قول وزیر آموزش و پرورش منبعش این جا است :

https://www.isna.ir/news/14001218141...A7%D8%A8%D8%AF

لطفا وارد بشید و اعتراض خودتون نسبت به تاثیر قطعی معدل اعلام کنید .

----------


## reza

> سلام
> وقت بخیر.
> دوستان این خبر:
> *تأثیر معدل ۳ سال آخر در «کنکور» افزایش می‌یابد
> *
> 
> 
>                                                       از قول وزیر آموزش و پرورش منبعش این جا است :
> 
> ...


*این سایت ایسنا اصلا نظرات رو نمیزاره . هیچ بعید نباشه کلا کادر نظراتش سرکاری باشه 
*

----------


## reza

> سلام
> وقت بخیر.
> دوستان این خبر:
> *تأثیر معدل ۳ سال آخر در «کنکور» افزایش می‌یابد
> *
> 
> 
>                                                       از قول وزیر آموزش و پرورش منبعش این جا است :
> 
> ...


*این سایت ایسنا اصلا نظرات رو نمیزاره . هیچ بعید نباشه کلا کادر نظراتش سرکاری باشه

 به نظر میاد خیلی چراغ خاموش دارن مصوبه ی ناعادلانه رو پیش میبرن*

----------


## Amir_H80

رئیس سازمان سنجش امروز گفته میخوایم طوری برنامه ریزی کنیم که هر هفته کنکور برگزار بشه ! 
این پورعباس رو از برق بکشید اینقدر چرندیات نگه.

----------


## MYDR

سلام
من به همراه دوستان دیگر که در کانال https://t.me/+LeX-UuHqSLo2NmZk حضور داریم و فعال هستیم.

جناب علیزاده خبرنگار خبره صدا و سیما که قول پیگیری جدی دادن و زحمت کشیدن در اینستاگرام لایو و پست گذاشتن
حتما تلاش کنید یه چند تا کامنت بذارید تا ایشون متوجه تعداد بالای مخالفان بشن جدی تر پیگیر این قضیه بشن

https://www.instagram.com/p/Ca4xROzA...um=share_sheet

دوستان یه پست و لایک گذاشتن از درس شما رو عقب نمیندازه ! یه نصف خط و 5 کلمه !!!!!

تشکر از دوستانی که حمایت می کنند.

----------


## saber95

در پاسخ به اعتراضات کمیسیون آموزش مجلس؛
*مصوبات کنکور شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سابقه بیشتری نسبت به مصوبات مجلس دارد*
*برزویی گفت: مصوبات شورا سابقه بیشتری در حوزه کنکور دارد و به استناد ورود اولیه کار را ادامه خواهد داد.*
معاون خط مشی گذاری ستاد علم و فناوری دبیرخانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با اشاره به انتقادات مجلس شورای اسلامی در خصوص مصوبه کنکور در جمع خبرنگاران گفت: اولین مصوبه کنکور شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مربوط به سال ۶۳ است که دو مرحله بوده که بعد از آن هم شورا به این مسئله وارد شده است؛ اما مجلس سال ۸۶ اولین ورود را به بحث کنکور داشته است.
 ورود شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به بحث کنکور ادامه مصوبات قبلی است؛ پس مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به گفته رهبر انقلاب کاملا لازم الاجرا است و در این مسیر ادامه پیدا خواهد کرد. مصوبه تکمیلی هر چه زودتر ابلاغ خواهد شد و شورا مشکلی در این زمینه ندارد.
مصوبات شورا سابقه بیشتری در حوزه کنکور دارد و به استناد ورود اولیه کار را ادامه خواهد داد.

.
.
.
اینا مُرغشون یه پا داره .
تا این مصوبه مزخرف و سر تا پا ایراد رو لازم الاجرایی نکنن و بعدشم گند نزنن به نیمچه عدالتی که فی الحال با وجود کنکور به رویه فعلی هست، سر جاشون نمیشینن !
اصلا انگاری هیچکسی و هیچ نهادی زورشون قرار نیست به اینا برسه ...!

----------


## Amir_H80

> در پاسخ به اعتراضات کمیسیون آموزش مجلس؛
> *مصوبات کنکور شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سابقه بیشتری نسبت به مصوبات مجلس دارد*
> *برزویی گفت: مصوبات شورا سابقه بیشتری در حوزه کنکور دارد و به استناد ورود اولیه کار را ادامه خواهد داد.*
> معاون خط مشی گذاری ستاد علم و فناوری دبیرخانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با اشاره به انتقادات مجلس شورای اسلامی در خصوص مصوبه کنکور در جمع خبرنگاران گفت: اولین مصوبه کنکور شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مربوط به سال ۶۳ است که دو مرحله بوده که بعد از آن هم شورا به این مسئله وارد شده است؛ اما مجلس سال ۸۶ اولین ورود را به بحث کنکور داشته است.
>  ورود شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به بحث کنکور ادامه مصوبات قبلی است؛ پس مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به گفته رهبر انقلاب کاملا لازم الاجرا است و در این مسیر ادامه پیدا خواهد کرد. مصوبه تکمیلی هر چه زودتر ابلاغ خواهد شد و شورا مشکلی در این زمینه ندارد.
> مصوبات شورا سابقه بیشتری در حوزه کنکور دارد و به استناد ورود اولیه کار را ادامه خواهد داد.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


رئیس جدید سازمان سنجش هم خوب داره از اینا اطاعت میکنه
بذار فعلاً بتازونن مرداد ۱۴۰۱ که نتایج کنکور اومد و 200 هزار نفر خواستن بمونن پشت کنکور ، ببین همین پشت کنکوری ها چه دهنی ازشون سرویس کنن

----------


## farzaddd

دوستان بحث کنکور از جانب رهبر داره پیگیری میشه به خاطر همینه که خیلی دارن پافشاری میکنن ،نظر من اینه کنکور ۱۴۰۱ برگزار میشه و اعتراضات زیاد میشه،میگن این طرح نیاز به بررسی بیشتر داره و در نهایت میره بعداز سال ۱۴۰۴ ،این چیزی که گفتم قطعیه،
شعار همیشگی هیچ چیز تو این مملکت قطعی نیست

----------


## matin8787

به نظرتون اونایی که معدلشون پایینه بخونن واسه ۴۰۲ یابا این مصوبه دیگه قید کنکور رو بزنن؟

----------


## farzaddd

> به نظرتون اونایی که معدلشون پایینه بخونن واسه ۴۰۲ یابا این مصوبه دیگه قید کنکور رو بزنن؟


بخونن،این مصوبه اجرا نمیشه،بعد کنکور ۱۴۰۱ لغو میشه،خیلی اعتراضات زیاد شده ضمنا به نظرم هیچکس نمیتونه برای این طرح آیین نامه بنویسه،چون اصلا نشدنیه،سال ۸۶ هم این اتفاقات افتاد اتفاقا مجلس هم قانون گذاشت،تا سال ۹۴ طول کشید بعد هم لغو شد،این از اونم بدتره

----------


## Amir_H80

> به نظرتون اونایی که معدلشون پایینه بخونن واسه ۴۰۲ یابا این مصوبه دیگه قید کنکور رو بزنن؟


زودترین سال واسه اجرای مصوبه (حتی اگه بر فرض محال همه بچه ها موافق مصوبه بودن) سال  1403 هستش 
کبگانیان و برخی اعضای لجباز به هیچ عنوان زیر بار لغو نمیرن اما نمیتونن واسه سال 1402 اجرا کنند و میفته واسه 1403 یا شاید 1404 حتی اگه اون موقع هم اجراش کنند نهایت میتونن یکی دوسال اجرا کنند و بعدش خودشون پشیمون میشن ، عین تأثیر قطعی معدل سال 94 و 95
پیشنهاد من واسه شما :
اگه دوازدهم هستید امتحانات نهایی خرداد ۱۴۰۱ رو سعی کنید نمره ۲۰ بگیرید بخصوص عمومی ها ، عمومی های نهایی رو بیشتر جدی بگیرید چون تأثیر معدل واسه عمومی ها ۱۰۰ درصده واسه اختصاصی ها ۶۰ درصد
اگه پشت کنکوری هستید تمام تمرکزتون رو کنکور ۱۴۰۱ باشه ، اگه مصوبه قرار باشه واسه ۱۴۰۲ اجرا بشه (که واقعاً محاله واسه ۱۴۰۲ اجرا بشه) ، شهریور ماه یا دی ماه برنامه ترمیم معدل میذارن و شما میرید ترمیم معدل شرکت میکنید .

----------


## farzaddd

> زودترین سال واسه اجرای مصوبه (حتی اگه بر فرض محال همه بچه ها موافق مصوبه بودن) سال  1403 هستش 
> کبگانیان و برخی اعضای لجباز به هیچ عنوان زیر بار لغو نمیرن اما نمیتونن واسه سال 1402 اجرا کنند و میفته واسه 1403 یا شاید 1404 حتی اگه اون موقع هم اجراش کنند نهایت میتونن یکی دوسال اجرا کنند و بعدش خودشون پشیمون میشن ، عین تأثیر قطعی معدل سال 94 و 95
> پیشنهاد من واسه شما :
> اگه دوازدهم هستید امتحانات نهایی خرداد ۱۴۰۱ رو سعی کنید نمره ۲۰ بگیرید بخصوص عمومی ها ، عمومی های نهایی رو بیشتر جدی بگیرید چون تأثیر معدل واسه عمومی ها ۱۰۰ درصده واسه اختصاصی ها ۶۰ درصد
> اگه پشت کنکوری هستید تمام تمرکزتون رو کنکور ۱۴۰۱ باشه ، اگه مصوبه قرار باشه واسه ۱۴۰۲ اجرا بشه (که واقعاً محاله واسه ۱۴۰۲ اجرا بشه) ، شهریور ماه یا دی ماه برنامه ترمیم معدل میذارن و شما میرید ترمیم معدل شرکت میکنید .


نظرت درسته،و اینکه بعد کنکور ۱۴۰۱ این طرح برای چکش کاری میره برای بعد ۱۴۰۴,الان دیگه مثل قدیما نیست،به‌ واسطه فضای مجازی کلی اعتراض شکل گرفته،تجربه ای که من دارم اینه که طرح ناپخته ای هست و اعتراضات به بالادستی ها میرسه و طرح متوقف میشه،ولی به قول شما معدلمون بالا باشه ضرر که نمیکنیم،کسی که کنکور قوی باشه نهایی هم قوی خواهد بود،

----------


## saber95

> رئیس جدید سازمان سنجش هم خوب داره از اینا اطاعت میکنه
> بذار فعلاً بتازونن مرداد ۱۴۰۱ که نتایج کنکور اومد و 200 هزار نفر خواستن بمونن پشت کنکور ، ببین همین پشت کنکوری ها چه دهنی ازشون سرویس کنن


واقعا این رئیس جدید سازمان سنجش معلوم نیست کجا سیر میکنه!
هنوز آیین نامه اجرایی این مصوبه مسخره نوشته نشده، از یه طرف میاد از تغییرات اساسی و عمده کنکور از سال 1402 و 1403 حرف میزنه و از طرف دیگه ای میگه که از این سال ها به بعد آزمونا قراره کلا تمام الکترونیکی و هوشمند برگزار بشه .  :Yahoo (20): 
جدی یکی باید بیاد اینو از برق بکشه؛
باز رحمت به اون ابراهیم خدایی که درسته دل خوشی ازش نیست اما رُک میگفت حتی در صورت تصویب مصوبه کنکور از سوی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اگه زیر ساخت های لازم برای اجرای مصوبه از سوی آموزش و پرورش فراهم نباشه، روند برگزاری کنکور در سال های آینده نیز طبق منوال فعلی خواهد بود !

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


رئیس سازمان سنجش امروز گفته میخوایم طوری برنامه ریزی کنیم که هر هفته کنکور برگزار بشه ! 
این پورعباس رو از برق بکشید اینقدر چرندیات نگه.


جدی؟ 
دیگه ته سمه*

----------


## ARONDEMO

> واقعا این رئیس جدید سازمان سنجش معلوم نیست کجا سیر میکنه!
> هنوز آیین نامه اجرایی این مصوبه مسخره نوشته نشده، از یه طرف میاد از تغییرات اساسی و عمده کنکور از سال 1402 و 1403 حرف میزنه و از طرف دیگه ای میگه که از این سال ها به بعد آزمونا قراره کلا تمام الکترونیکی و هوشمند برگزار بشه . 
> جدی یکی باید بیاد اینو از برق بکشه؛
> باز رحمت به اون ابراهیم خدایی که درسته دل خوشی ازش نیست اما رُک میگفت حتی در صورت تصویب مصوبه کنکور از سوی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اگه زیر ساخت های لازم برای اجرای مصوبه از سوی آموزش و پرورش فراهم نباشه، روند برگزاری کنکور در سال های آینده نیز طبق منوال فعلی خواهد بود !


پور عباسه خیلی داغونه بدتر از خدایی هم هست اولا به این دلایل که اصلا از کنکور سر در نمیاره میخواد واسه 1.5 میلیون نفر کنکور رو الکترونیکی کنه که نیازمنده یه بودجه هنگفتیه و میاد کنکور رو با ازمون تولیمو مقایسه میکنه و تو نشست خبریش همه چیزو از مشاوراش میپرسید از جمله زمان آزمون سراسری رو 4.5 ساعت اعلام کردن!!!ثانیا با نشستن این رییس در کرسی سازمان سنجش اونایی که امسال تقلب کردن وآذر ماه هم ازشون امتحان گرفتن ولی رد صلاحیت شدن، اما با مقداری *ول خامش کرده اند و الان در حال تحصیل در رشته های تاپ هستن از شهر ماه 7-8 نفر که رد شده بودن و قشنگ معلوم بودن دارن دندان و پزشکی میخونن به لطف همین آقای عباسپور.........پس زیاد به ایشون دل نبندین یکی از عواملی که خدایی رو برکنار کردن این مصوبه بود و همچنین من شنیدم که خدایی در جلسات شورا با چندین نفر از جمله جلال موسوی رییس دبیرخانه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی سر تاثیر قطعی معدل بگو مگو داشته و واقعیت مخالف بود...البته ناگفته نماند پورعباس معتقده علاوه بر کنکور امتحانات نهایی رو هم میتوان هوشمند کرد یعنی تصحیح غیر دستی شود و الکترونیکی برگزار شوند :Yahoo (23):  ​

----------


## MYDR

> *«حذف کنکور» نیاز به بررسی‌های کارشناسی دارد*                                                                                                                                                         شنبه 21 اسفند 1400 - 13:05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>                                                            تهران (پانا) - عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی پیرامون مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای حذف کنکور توضیحاتی داد.
> 
> جبار  کوچکی‌نژاد در گفت‌وگو با پانا درباره مصوبه حذف کنکور توسط شورای عالی  انقلاب فرهنگی گفت: «شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی نباید به موضوع حذف کنکور  ورود کند، زیرا مجلس سال ۹۲ در این رابطه اقدام به قانون گذاری کرده است.»
> ...


سلام.

خوب دوستانی که می بینید پیگیری بچه ها و هجوم اونها برای اعتراض جواب میده ! این حاشیه نیست ! بلکه کل زندگی شما به این مصوبه لعنتی وابسته است ! پس بی کار نشینید لطفا.

----------


## Niloofar Abii

https://b2n.ir/x25336
بچه ها این اعتراض مجلس دیگه تمام کننده همه مسخره بازی های این مصوبه است

----------


## MYDR

> https://b2n.ir/x25336
> بچه ها این اعتراض مجلس دیگه تمام کننده همه مسخره بازی های این مصوبه است


سلام اومدم این خبر رو نشر بدم که شما درج کردید.

اما دوستان عزیز یه زحمت بکشید به سایت خبر فارس برید و دکنه بعلاوه رو بزنید =>  *پیشنهاد به صفحه اصلی ! حتما نظر حمایتی خودتون رو درج کنید دوستان !!!!* 
*نامه‌ای به رئیس‌جمهور ۱۰ روز بعد  از گلایه ۲۷۰ نماینده مجلس/ مصوبه شهریور ۹۲ مجلس ملاک کنکور است*

لینک منبع خبر

----------


## Niloofar Abii

> سلام اومدم این خبر رو نشر بدم که شما درج کردید.
> 
> اما دوستان عزیز یه زحمت بکشید به سایت خبر فارس برید و دکنه بعلاوه رو بزنید =>  *پیشنهاد به صفحه اصلی ! حتما نظر حمایتی خودتون رو درج کنید دوستان !!!!* 
> *نامه‌ای به رئیس‌جمهور ۱۰ روز بعد  از گلایه ۲۷۰ نماینده مجلس/ مصوبه شهریور ۹۲ مجلس ملاک کنکور است*
> 
> لینک منبع خبر


ببخشید شما خودتون هم کنکور 1402 رو شرکت میکنید؟

----------


## MYDR

> ببخشید شما خودتون هم کنکور 1402 رو شرکت میکنید؟


اگر خدا بخواد بله حتما.

----------


## saber95

> https://b2n.ir/x25336
> بچه ها این اعتراض مجلس دیگه تمام کننده همه مسخره بازی های این مصوبه است


فقط یه سوال اینجا پیش میاد ...
اگه طبق این نامه که نائب رییس مجلس به جناب رییس جمهور ابلاغ کرده و از ایشون خواسته که به وزارت علوم دستور ادامه اجرای مصوبه سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو از سوی مجلس صادر بشه، اونوقت تکلیف تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ و بعد از اون چطور میشه؟! برمیگرده به ۳۰ درصد تاثیر مثبت یا همین تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت میمونه و سال بعد یعنی ۱۴۰۲ هم همینه؟!...
چون رییس سازمان سنجش در نشست خبری قبل ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری ۱۴۰۱ اذعان داشت که برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی براساس قانون سال ۹۲ مجلس و اصلاحیه قانون در سال ۹۵ و نیز مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خواهد بود که درواقع همون ۴۰ درصد تاثیر مثبت برای سال ۱۴۰۱ میشه؛ خُب قبل این که تاثیر ۳۰ درصد مثبت بود اونم صرفا براساس قانون مجلس و شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو ! پس طبق مطالبه نمایندگان مجلس اگه دستور رییس جمهور به وزارت علوم این باشه که باید مصوبه مجلس رو اجرایی بکنه، این تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت میمونه یا اینم برداشته میشه؟! چرا که تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت رو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خیر سرش برای سال ۱۴۰۱ تصویب کرده .

----------


## MYDR

* درخواست از رئیس‌جمهور برای توقف اجرای "مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی"* 

نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس در نامه به رئیس  جمهور خواستار توقف مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی شد و تاکید  کرد: گلایه ما از دولت این است که به حرف نمایندگان مردم توجهی نکرده و به  مصوبه غیرقانونی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اصرار دارد. 


> احمد نادری در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم  درباره نتیجه نامه به سران قوا  درباره مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب  فرهنگی اظهار کرد: متأسفانه جوابی از این نامه دریافت نشده است و شورای  عالی انقلاب فرهنگی همچنان کار خود را می‌کند و گوشش بدهکار نیست تا صدای  نمایندگان مردم را مبنی بر توقف مصوبه کنکوری بشنود.
> 
> وی افزود:  نامه‌ای را امروز خطاب به رئیس‌جمهور نوشتم و بر غیرقانونی و ناعادلانه  بودن مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تأکید کردم و خواستار توقف آن  شدم؛ گلایه ما از دولت این است که  به حرف نمایندگان مردم توجهی نکرده و به  مصوبه غیرقانونی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اصرار دارد.
> نایب رئیس  کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: در حال آماده کردن طرح دو فوریتی برای  ارائه به مجلس هستم و مجلس از حقوق ملت کوتاه نمی‌آید.
> 
> شایان ذکر است  در بخشی از نامه احمد نادری به حجت‌الاسلام ابراهیم رئیسی رئیس جمهور آمده  است: ده روز است که از زمان نامه 270 نماینده خطاب به جنابعالی می‌گذرد و  مجلس به نمایندگی از ملت در انتظار تدبیر جنابعالی برای صدور دستور به  وزارت علوم جهت ادامه اجرای مصوبه سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مصوب سال92  است.
> 
> متأسفانه  شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مستقیماً در حوزه جزئیات قانونگذاری ورود کرده  است که مسئله‌ساز شده در حالی که وظیفه شورای  عالی انقلاب فرهنگی  سیاستگذاری کلان در حوزه قوانین است و اگر برای اجرایی کردن این سیاست‌های  کلان نیاز به قانون تکمیلی باشد به تشخیص نمایندگان مجلس با رعایت تشریفات  پارلمانی اعم از بررسی دقیق موضوع در کمیسیون‌های تخصصی مربوط و مرکز  پژوهش‌های مجلس نهایتاً در صحن علنی مجلس تصویب خواهد شد.
>  لازم به  توضیح است، اگر مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، حداقل پیوسته عدالت را  دارا بود و می‌توانست باعث اقناع وجدان عمومی کشور شود؛ شاید نمایندگان  مجلس هم از حق قانونی ذکر شده در قانون اساسی صرفنظر می‌کردند و به اصلاح و  اجرای این مصوبه کمک می‌کردند اما متاسفانه مصوبه از پایه و اساس  ناعادلانه است و در جهت افزایش عمق شکاف طبقاتی در عرصه آموزش طراحی شده  است و مشکلات اجتماعی و امنیتی بسیاری به همراه خواهد داشت که به صراحت در  گزارش مرکز بررسی‌های استراتژیک نهاد ریاست جمهوری اعلام شده و قطعاً دولت و  مجلس چنین اموری را که ردپای تعارض منافع در آن است بر نخواهند تافت.
> ...


لینک منبع خبر

دوستان وارد بشید و نظرات خودتون رو منعکس کنید !  ان شاءالله کارها خوب پیش بره !

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> فقط یه سوال اینجا پیش میاد ...
> اگه طبق این نامه که نائب رییس مجلس به جناب رییس جمهور ابلاغ کرده و از ایشون خواسته که به وزارت علوم دستور ادامه اجرای مصوبه سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو از سوی مجلس صادر بشه، اونوقت تکلیف تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ و بعد از اون چطور میشه؟! برمیگرده به ۳۰ درصد تاثیر مثبت یا همین تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت میمونه و سال بعد یعنی ۱۴۰۲ هم همینه؟!...
> چون رییس سازمان سنجش در نشست خبری قبل ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری ۱۴۰۱ اذعان داشت که برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی براساس قانون سال ۹۲ مجلس و اصلاحیه قانون در سال ۹۵ و نیز مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خواهد بود که درواقع همون ۴۰ درصد تاثیر مثبت برای سال ۱۴۰۱ میشه؛ خُب قبل این که تاثیر ۳۰ درصد مثبت بود اونم صرفا براساس قانون مجلس و شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو ! پس طبق مطالبه نمایندگان مجلس اگه دستور رییس جمهور به وزارت علوم این باشه که باید مصوبه مجلس رو اجرایی بکنه، این تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت میمونه یا اینم برداشته میشه؟! چرا که تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت رو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خیر سرش برای سال ۱۴۰۱ تصویب کرده .


برا معدلم باید پیگیر بشیم که کلا و از بیخ تاثیرش رو حذف کن.نمایندها رو باید بیشتر اگاه کرد.برا 402 احتمال زیاد همون مثبت 30 یا40 میمونه.// *یادتونم باشه:: باید سهمیه ها رو حذف کنن, همه رو با پیگیری و صحبت با نمایندها بخوایم که حذف کنن,البته غیر از سهمیه مناطق بدون تغییر تو اون// البته حذف همش احتمالش کمه,, ولی حداقل میشه 3 4 تاش کرد.*

----------


## MYDR

> برا معدلم باید پیگیر بشیم که کلا و از بیخ تاثیرش رو حذف کن.نمایندها رو باید بیشتر اگاه کرد.برا 402 احتمال زیاد همون مثبت 30 یا40 میمونه.// *یادتونم باشه:: باید سهمیه ها رو حذف کنن, همه رو با پیگیری و صحبت با نمایندها بخوایم که حذف کنن,البته غیر از سهمیه مناطق بدون تغییر تو اون// البته حذف همش احتمالش کمه,, ولی حداقل میشه 3 4 تاش کرد.*


سلام
خدا امواتت رو رحمت کنه !  اگر همین چند کاری رو که گفتید بچه ها پایه بودند تا حالا یه تو دهنی محکم به این مصوبه و ش . ا . ف زده بودیم !   بیشتر از 6 7 ماه هست که از هیچ تلاشی دریغ نکردم برای ابطال این مصوبه لعنتی.
 امیدوارم بچه ها حمایت کنند حداقل همین پست و کامنت گذاشتن و دیدن نماینده ها هم خیلی ارزش داره.

----------


## mohammad1397

> فقط یه سوال اینجا پیش میاد ...
> اگه طبق این نامه که نائب رییس مجلس به جناب رییس جمهور ابلاغ کرده و از ایشون خواسته که به وزارت علوم دستور ادامه اجرای مصوبه سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو از سوی مجلس صادر بشه، اونوقت تکلیف تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ و بعد از اون چطور میشه؟! برمیگرده به ۳۰ درصد تاثیر مثبت یا همین تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت میمونه و سال بعد یعنی ۱۴۰۲ هم همینه؟!...
> چون رییس سازمان سنجش در نشست خبری قبل ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری ۱۴۰۱ اذعان داشت که برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی براساس قانون سال ۹۲ مجلس و اصلاحیه قانون در سال ۹۵ و نیز مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خواهد بود که درواقع همون ۴۰ درصد تاثیر مثبت برای سال ۱۴۰۱ میشه؛ خُب قبل این که تاثیر ۳۰ درصد مثبت بود اونم صرفا براساس قانون مجلس و شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو ! پس طبق مطالبه نمایندگان مجلس اگه دستور رییس جمهور به وزارت علوم این باشه که باید مصوبه مجلس رو اجرایی بکنه، این تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت میمونه یا اینم برداشته میشه؟! چرا که تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت رو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خیر سرش برای سال ۱۴۰۱ تصویب کرده .


تاثیر مثبت اگه به شصت هفتاد درصد هم برسه برای سه رشته تاپ تجربی هیچ اثری نداره سقف تراز  نهایی خیلی پایین تره و وقتی میان مثلا 40 درصد  تراز نهایی با کنکور مقایسه میکنن اگه درصدات بالا باشه حتی همه نمراتت 20 باشه بازم تراز کنکور ارزش بیشتر داره حالا فرقی نداره چه 30 درصد مقایسه بشه چه 60 درصد برای همین این شورای انقلاب هم ماجرا فهمیده اصرار به تاثیر قطعی داره

----------


## mohammad1397

> برا معدلم باید پیگیر بشیم که کلا و از بیخ تاثیرش رو حذف کن.نمایندها رو باید بیشتر اگاه کرد.برا 402 احتمال زیاد همون مثبت 30 یا40 میمونه.// *یادتونم باشه:: باید سهمیه ها رو حذف کنن, همه رو با پیگیری و صحبت با نمایندها بخوایم که حذف کنن,البته غیر از سهمیه مناطق بدون تغییر تو اون// البته حذف همش احتمالش کمه,, ولی حداقل میشه 3 4 تاش کرد.*


خود سهمیه مناطق و بومی گزینی کارکردشون از دست دادن و باید حذف بشن اول اینکه کلاس های انلاین در دسترس همه هست دوم اینکه تو منطقه سه هزاران نفر فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه های خوب با سطح علمی بالا دوباره میان کنکور میدن و از سهمیه مفتی استفاده میکنن

----------


## mohammad1397

> رئیس سازمان سنجش امروز گفته میخوایم طوری برنامه ریزی کنیم که هر هفته کنکور برگزار بشه ! 
> این پورعباس رو از برق بکشید اینقدر چرندیات نگه.


تعداد دفعات کنکور زیاد بشه میشه همون امتحان نهایی با کلی تقلب و پدرسوخته بازی اینا همین کنکور سالی یه بار با کمک وزارت اطلاعات و ... نمیتونن امنیتش کامل برقرار کنن این شورای انقلاب تا تجمع نشه به هیچ جاش نیست که چه بلایی سر کنکوریا میاد

----------


## saber95

> تاثیر مثبت اگه به شصت هفتاد درصد هم برسه برای سه رشته تاپ تجربی هیچ اثری نداره سقف تراز  نهایی خیلی پایین تره و وقتی میان مثلا 40 درصد  تراز نهایی با کنکور مقایسه میکنن اگه درصدات بالا باشه حتی همه نمراتت 20 باشه بازم تراز کنکور ارزش بیشتر داره حالا فرقی نداره چه 30 درصد مقایسه بشه چه 60 درصد برای همین این شورای انقلاب هم ماجرا فهمیده اصرار به تاثیر قطعی داره


به اینایی که گفتی واقفم؛
منظورم اینه حتی باید اثرات مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هم کلا از بین بره ...! چون هرچی باشه اون مصوبه برای امسال قراره تاثیرش رو بذاره که همین تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ هست .
و این یعنی انگار شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تا حالا تونسته مصوبه خودش رو اجرایی کرده باشه!

----------


## mohammad1397

> به اینایی که گفتی واقفم؛
> منظورم اینه حتی باید اثرات مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هم کلا از بین بره ...! چون هرچی باشه اون مصوبه برای امسال تاثیرش رو گذاشته که همین تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ هست .
> و این یعنی انگار شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تا حالا تونسته مصوبه خودش رو اجرایی کرده باشه!


مهم شورای سنجش و پذیرشه اونجا تاثیر مثبت تصویب کردن ولی قطعی نه چون داخل همون شورای سنجش مخالف تاثیر قطعی زیاد هست اگه قرار بود اجرا کنن تا الان ایین نامش مینوشتن هنوز تکلیف خودشون مشخص نیست ،بعد کنکور 1401 تو تجربی سیصد چهارصد هزار نفر پشت کنکور حساب میشن اینا که حوصله ی ترمیم معدل و ... ندارن و اعتراضا اون موقع زیاد میشه این مجلسیا هم که خوراکشون این چیزاست لغو این مصوبه هم که نه به کسی اسیب میزنه نه بار مالی داره

----------


## Amir_H80

> به اینایی که گفتی واقفم؛
> منظورم اینه حتی باید اثرات مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هم کلا از بین بره ...! چون هرچی باشه اون مصوبه برای امسال قراره تاثیرش رو بذاره که همین تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ هست .
> و این یعنی انگار شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تا حالا تونسته مصوبه خودش رو اجرایی کرده باشه!


به نکته فوق العاده مهمی اشاره کردید
تأثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت مصوب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بود که توسط رئیس جدید سازمان سنجش (پورعباس) اجرا شد ، افزایش ۱۶۰۰ نفری ظرفیت پزشکی کنکور ۱۴۰۱ مناطق محروم هم تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بود که پورعباس گفت اجرا میشه.
نهاد شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بخواهیم نخواهیم نهاد قدرتمندی هستش.

----------


## saber95

> به نکته فوق العاده مهمی اشاره کردید
> تأثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت مصوب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بود که توسط رئیس جدید سازمان سنجش (پورعباس) اجرا شد ، افزایش ۱۶۰۰ نفری ظرفیت پزشکی کنکور ۱۴۰۱ مناطق محروم هم تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بود که پورعباس گفت اجرا میشه.
> نهاد شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بخواهیم نخواهیم نهاد قدرتمندی هستش.


بمنظور تایید حرف جنابعالی؛
.
.
.
کبگانیان در گفت‌وگو با باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:
*تاخیر در ارائه آئین‌نامه افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی قابل قبول است*
*قائم مقام ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور گفت: وزارت بهداشت در حال آماده کردن اطلاعات آئین نامه افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی و تاخیر آن قابل قبول است.*
منصور کبگانیان گفت: وزارت بهداشت در ارائه آئین نامه افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی تعلل کرده و بیش از ۲۰ روز از مهلت قانونی آن گذشته است.
در حوزه ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه علمی کشور معاونتی برای نظارت و راهبری تشکیل شده است؛ یعنی هر سندی که مصوب می‌شود کاملا مورد بررسی قرار خواهد گرفت.
او گفت: در حوزه علم و فناوری اگرچه ممکن است گاهی اوقات سرعت‌ تند یا کند شود، اما هیچ زمانی متوقف نخواهد شد و کم کاری نهاد‌ها را پیگیری خواهیم کرد.
وزارت بهداشت در زمینه آئین نامه ظرفیت پزشکی همکاری‌هایی داشته و موظف است آن را به شورای سنجش و پذیرش کشور ارائه دهد.
او گفت: پیش نویس آئین نامه ظرفیت پزشکی به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ارائه می‌شود تا با بررسی، مصوبه آن را به شورای سنجش و پذیرش بفرستیم. البته کمی تاخیر در کار‌های اجرایی کشور قابل قبول است.
دانش آموزانی که رتبه و معدل‌های بالایی دارند، باید بدانند که افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی ۱۰۰ درصد اجرایی خواهد شد و آئین نامه‌های خاصی در این زمینه وجود دارند تا سازمان سنجش در زمان اقدام این مسئله با دوراهی مواجه نشود.
او گفت: هیچ موردی نداشته ایم که بعد از تصویب اجرایی نشود. برای مثال تا زمانی که وزیر سابق یا فعلی بهداشت اعداد و ارقام ظرفیت پزشکی را نهایی نکرده باشند، آن را به صورت مصوبه اعلام نخواهیم کرد.
گاهی اوقات رای گیری‌هایی طبق آئین نامه انجام می‌شوند. بنابراین ارائه آئین نامه افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی از سوی وزارت بهداشت به صورتی است که مسئولان شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی فعلا جریمه‌ای برای آن در نظر نگرفته اند.

----------


## MYDR

*درخواست بررسی دو فوریتی موضوع حذف کنکور*


> تهران (پانا)_ عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی پیرامون جزئیات اجرای مصوبه حذف کنکور توضیحاتی داد.
> 
> 
> سید  محمد مولوی در گفت‌وگو با پانا درباره مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای  حذف و ساماندهی کنکور گفت: «مشکل مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی این است  که با اصل قانون مجلس در تعارض است.»
>   مولوی گفت: «مشکل دیگر مصوبه شورای عالی  انقلاب فرهنگی برای ساماندهی و حذف کنکور کمکی به عادلانه شدن عدالت آموزشی  نمی کند زیرا مناطق مختلف و محروم ما اصلاً در این زمینه نمی توانند با  دانش آموز مرکز استان رقابت کند.»  عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای  اسلامی ادامه داد: « این عجله ای که برای اجرای مصوبه حذف کنکور گذاشته  شده، غیر قابل درک است. این مصوبه اصلاً قابلیت اجرا ندارد و نباید در این  زمان اجرا شود.»
>   مولوی در ادامه تاکید کرد: «مجلس برای  مقابله با این مصوبه یک بیانیه با امضای ۲۰۰ نفر از نمایندگان مجلس امضا  کرد. این مصوبه مشکل استان‌های محروم و مرزی را در کنکور بیش از این خواهد  کرد. دانش‌آموزان مناطق محروم و مرزی دسترسی آسان به کتب و منابع آموزشی  دسته اول ندارند و نمی‌توانند در یک آزمون با دانش‌آموزان سایر مناطق  برخوردار رقابت کنند. دانش‌آموز مناطق محروم نمی‌تواند با اتکا به معدل خود  در سطح سایر دانش‌آموزان کشور رقابت کند.»
>   مولوی ادامه داد: «معاون اول رئیس جمهور  نیز این مسئله را به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اعلام کردند که این مصوبه  برخلاف قانون مصوب مجلس شورای اسلامی است. اکنون یک درخواست بررسی دو  فوریتی موضوع حذف کنکور را به امضا رسانده ایم و به معاونت قوانین مجلس  تقدیم کرده‌ایم. اگر این موضوع به صحن علنی مجلس بیاید قطعاً به این مسئله  ورود خواهیم کرد و مجلس پای این مسئله خواهد ایستاد.»
> 
> مبنع خبر

----------


## farzaddd

مجلس میتونه قانون حذف کنکورو به تاخیر بندازه،لطفا کمک کنید این طرح مسخره تموم شه،

----------


## MYDR

> مجلس میتونه قانون حذف کنکورو به تاخیر بندازه،لطفا کمک کنید این طرح مسخره تموم شه،


نه تنها میتونه به تعویق بندازه بلکه میتونه اجازه اجرا نده ! چون وزیرها زیر نظر مجلس هستند ! واگر کمی از قانون مجلس تخطی کنند خیلی راحت می تونند استیضاح کنند و بگن برو به سلامت ! خصوصا ً وقتی تمام نماینده ها باهم باشند ! بنابراین به گفته خود شما هم رجوع کنیم باید کمک بشه که بچه ها به نماینده هاشون یه سر بزنند ! همه نماینده ها یه دفتر ارتباط مردمی دارند ! ما کار و شغل و پول و وام و پارتی که نمیخواهیم ازشون که بچه شاید بترسند ! میخواهید برید بگید آقایون نمایند نزارید بی عدالتی بشه همین ! اونها هم از خداشون هست که شان مجلس و قانون گذاری و حمایت مردم رو حفظ کنند !!!

----------


## farzaddd

> نه تنها میتونه به تعویق بندازه بلکه میتونه اجازه اجرا نده ! چون وزیرها زیر نظر مجلس هستند ! واگر کمی از قانون مجلس تخطی کنند خیلی راحت می تونند استیضاح کنند و بگن برو به سلامت ! خصوصا ً وقتی تمام نماینده ها باهم باشند ! بنابراین به گفته خود شما هم رجوع کنیم باید کمک بشه که بچه ها به نماینده هاشون یه سر بزنند ! همه نماینده ها یه دفتر ارتباط مردمی دارند ! ما کار و شغل و پول و وام و پارتی که نمیخواهیم ازشون که بچه شاید بترسند ! میخواهید برید بگید آقایون نمایند نزارید بی عدالتی بشه همین ! اونها هم از خداشون هست که شان مجلس و قانون گذاری و حمایت مردم رو حفظ کنند !!!


بله درسته،الانم این کار داره میشه،همه باید بیان پای کار تا در نهایت این طرح مسخره تموم شه بره،

----------


## reza1401

اگر نمایندگان مجلس تا قبل از کنکور ۱۴۰۱ طرح دادن و جلوی مصوبه شورا رو گرفتن که هیچ وگرنه شورا با هماهنگی اموزش و پرورش چراغ خاموش طرح پرمشکلشون رو اجرا خواهند کرد.خصوصا که رئیس جدید سنجشم مدام تو مصاحبه هاش روی ۶۰ درصد تاثیر معدل تاکید میکنه.بنابراین باید نمایندگان مجلس هرچه سریعتر بعد عید یه قانون جدید تصویب کنن که این مصوبه شورا رو کنسل کنه.حتی تهدید به استیضاح وزیر علوم هم به عنوان یه اهرم میتونه موثر باشه چون به هرحال درسته زور مجلس به شورا نمیرسه ولی به وزیر علوم و معاونش که رئیس سنجشه که حداقل میرسه.از طریق اونا جلوی مصوبه رو بگیرن.

----------


## _Antique_

آقا معلوم نشده که کی جواب قطعی در رابطه با حذف شدن یا نشدن عمومی ها رو اعلام میکنن؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> آقا معلوم نشده که کی جواب قطعی در رابطه با حذف شدن یا نشدن عمومی ها رو اعلام میکنن؟


*سال 94 تاثیر قطعی بود به مقدار 25 درصد
بعد از کنکور 94 اعتراضات در گرفت 
یک نفر دختر خانوم رفتن دیوان عدالت شکایت کردند و دیوان ورود کرد به این قضیه 
خبر لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل از شهریور 94 شروع شد و در نهایت اردیبهشت 95 که دقیقا 1 ماه مانده به کنکور تصویب شد و معدل مثبت شد 
سال 96 و 97 همینطور مثبت اعمال میشد و سنجش شهریور هر سال اطلاعیه میداد 
بعد از کنکور 97 و حدود آبان ماه 97 دوباره صحبت ها بر سر تاثیر قطعی معدل درگرفت برای کنکور 98 و استدلال این شل مغزان هم این بود نظام اموزشی عوض شده پس معدل باید تاثیر داشته باشه و ......  این خبر از سوی سنجش تایید شد و روی سایت سنجش اومد که تاثیر معدل کنکور 98 به مقدار 30 درصد قطع خواهد بود 
باز اعتراض شد و دقیقا اسفند ماه 97 تقریبا 4 ماه مانده به کنکور تاثیر معدل قطعی توسط مجلس لغو شد ولی سنجش ابلاغ نکرد نگه داشت وسطای فروردین ابلاغش کرد 
سال 99 و کنکور 99 که از یادتون نرفته که از وقتی کرونا اومد بحث بر سر برگزار نشدن کنکور در گرفت بعدش از عدم برگزاری به تعویق رسیدیم از اذر ماه 98 تا خرداد 99 هنوز تعویق نیافته بود که ناگهان سنجش اعلام کرد کنکور یک ماه تعویق می افتند .درست زمانیکه 1 ماه به کنکور باقی مانده بود .
کنکور یک ماه به تعویق افتاد و قرار شد در 29 مرداد و در 4 روز برگزار شود به جای 2 روز ولی تا آنموقع رفته رفته  کرونا فرو ننشست که بدتر شد در این یک ماه و همه میگفتند که کرونا بد تر  شده و کنکور باید تعویق دوباره بیافتد و تا شهریور تعویق باشد و ..... حتی برخی ها میگفتند برگزار نشود و یا در آذر برگزار شود و همه ورودی نیم سال دوم از بهمن باشند و ..... کار به جایی رسید که دقیقا 7 روز مانده به کنکور وزیر بهداشت اعلام کرد از خبر 20:30 که کنکور یک ماه دیگر به تعویق می افتد بعد سنجش واکنشی نشان نداد و فردا گفتند که نه کنکور در همان 29 مرداد برگزار میشه / در عرض 24 ساعت کنکوری ها مردند و زنده شدند . 
الان قریب به 1 سال است که میگویند مدارس و دانشگاه ها از فردا حضوری میشه و ....... ولی کو؟؟؟


این تاریخچه رو گفتم که : 
1)چشم به انتظار نباشی 
2) سرت رو بندازی پایین کار خودت رو بکنی
3) کاری که نهایت از دست تو بر میاد اعتراض کردن مجازی است و امضای مجازی و همین اتفاق هم افتاده 
پس هی اخبار رو روزانه چک کردن به جز استرس و اتلاف وقت برایت عایدی ندارد 
موفق باشید 
قضیه کنکور 1402 بعد از کنکو1401 و شاید در شهریور و یا مهر ماه 1401 مشخص شود .
کسی که وقت خودش را در پیگیری اخبار بگذراند بزرگترین ظلم را در حق خود میکند . به خصوص اخبار کنکور که هر سال شاهد رنگارنگ تر شدنش هستیم 
از الکترونیکی و هوش مصنوعی بگیر تا سه چهار دفترچه و هر روز یک کنکور گرفتن و ........................*

----------


## reza333

*خدایا ما رو از شر این موجودات شوم پلید ذات نحس نجات بده . اینا خودشون نمیدونن چی تصویب کردن . اخه ببین چی گفته .

معاون خط مشی‌گذاری ستاد نقشه جامع علمی کشور: 
*
*▪️در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ تاثیر معدل به صورت تاثیر مثبت ۴۰ درصدی محاسبه خواهد شد.* 

*▪️سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور روی اعمال تغییرات در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ نظراتی از منظر اجرا پذیری و ابعاد فنی این آزمون دارد.* 

*▪️اعمال تغییرات یاد شده در این کنکور امکان اجرا نداشت چون بر اساس اعلام سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور، در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ طیفی که در معدل شان ۶۰ درصد* *معدل پایه های ۱۱و ۱۲** !!!!!!!!** اعمال شود، اصلا وجود ندارد؛ بنابراین اجرای آن به ۱۴۰۲ موکول شد.*

*▪️برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ معدل صرفاً پایه دوازدهم به صورت ۴۰ درصد مثبت لحاظ می شود.*

----------


## _Joseph_

ینی چی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Hans_Landa

*الحمدلله تا آخر عمر از شر کنکور راحت شدم   خدا بهتون صبر بده*

----------


## ARONDEMO

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
سال نو خدمت همه شما مبارک
خبر

. اگر بدون فراهم کردن زمینه ها وارد افزایش سهم سوابق تحصیلی شویم، پشیمان می شویم
 فانی، عضو شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش و وزیر اسبق این وزارتخانه 


.برای این کار آموزش و پرورش باید توان اجرایی داشته باشد، چون شما در حال حاضر در پایه دوازدهم امتحان نهایی برگزار می‌کنید و زمانی که بخواهید این را سه برابر کنید یعنی در پایه‌های دهم ،یازدهم و دوازدهم آزمون‌های استاندار برگزار کنید، نیاز به توان بالا دارید که بار آن هم فقط بر روی آموزش و پرورش است و آموزش عالی در آن هیچ نقشی ندارد.


. اگر ما نتوانیم به خوبی مراقبت کنیم و درست عمل کنیم از این موضوع لطمه می‌بیند، در حال حاضر حق الزحمه برگزار کنندگان آزمون در پایه دوازدهم معمولاً با یک سال تأخیر پرداخت می‌شود از این رو هم به لحاظ بودجه و هم به لحاظ امکانات و هم به لحاظ فضا و مراقب نیاز به برنامه‌ریزی جدی داریم.


. موضوع دیگر طرح سوالات است، در طرح سوالات امتحانات نهایی که ما تا به حال داشته ایم برای اینکه ببینیم این دانش‌آموز حداقل‌ها را دارد یا نه این قبولی از ۱۰ حساب می‌شد یعنی نصف ۲۰، در واقع دانش آموز  نصف مطالب را حداقل باید یاد گرفته باشد در حالی که در کنکور ما بین چند نفر می‌خواهیم تعداد نفرات کمی را انتخاب کنیم از این رو این امر دو نوع آزمون نیاز دارد یک نوع آزمون نمی‌تواند هر دو هدف را در بر بگیرد، از این رو این امر نیاز به یک طراحی مجدد دارد.


. سومین کاری که باید انجام شود تصحیح اوراق است، ما شاهد هستیم که ممکن است یک معلم به برگه‌ای ۱۴ و معلم دیگر به آن برگه ۱۷ دهد کدام این‌ها درست است؟ چگونه ما روایی تصحیح را بالا ببریم؟ این خود به کار زیادی نیاز دارد. 


. من در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش اعلام کردم که تا این سه موضوع به طور کامل حل نشود ما نباید وارد اجرا شویم.


. هم شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش و هم وزارت آموزش و پرورش باید همه هم و غم خود را روی این سه موضوع بگذارد، اگر این موضوع کارشناسی شده و با تحقیق اجرا و زمینه‌های آن فراهم شود می‌تواند به خوبی اجرا شود وگرنه اگر وارد اجرا شویم از این اقدام خود پشیمان خواهیم شد.


■علی اصغر فانی،که سال 93،94 وزیر آموزش و پرورش بود و فقط در این سالها سوابق تحصیلی 30 درصد تاثیر قطعی داشتند و بعد از آن لغو شد،حال همین آدم هم پی برده است که اعمال تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی به هزاران دلیل قابلیت اجرایی ندارد...
هر فردی از بدنه آموزش و پرورش معتقد است که این مصوبه قابلیت اجرایی ندارد و عده ی کمی از این افراد و منفعت طلبان از خانواده ها جوانان مظلوم که خود را به کوچه علی چپ زده اند، معتقدند این مصوبه قابلیت اجرایی دارد...به کدامین قیمت؟!
نه تنها فانی،بلکه زرافشان،عمادی که هر سه تای اینها قبلا سردمدار تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بودند، حالا به مخالفت با آن برخاسته اند،یعنی واقعا با این وجود کبگانیان، عاملی و پورعباس گوش هایشان را باز هم به ناشنوایی خواهند زد؟!

----------


## mohammad1397

> با سلام خدمت دوستان 
> سال نو خدمت همه شما مبارک
> خبر
> 
> . اگر بدون فراهم کردن زمینه ها وارد افزایش سهم سوابق تحصیلی شویم، پشیمان می شویم
> ������ فانی، عضو شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش و وزیر اسبق این وزارتخانه 
> 
> 
> .برای این کار آموزش و پرورش باید توان اجرایی داشته باشد، چون شما در حال حاضر در پایه دوازدهم امتحان نهایی برگزار می‌کنید و زمانی که بخواهید این را سه برابر کنید یعنی در پایه‌های دهم ،یازدهم و دوازدهم آزمون‌های استاندار برگزار کنید، نیاز به توان بالا دارید که بار آن هم فقط بر روی آموزش و پرورش است و آموزش عالی در آن هیچ نقشی ندارد.
> ...


همش سرکاریه اخرش میگن زیرساخت نداریم ، مگه شصت درصد تاثیر معدل شوخیه ، اینا ده بیست درصد هم تا حالا نتونستن قطعی کنن چه برسه شصت درصد ...... اون بحث ازمونای الکترونیکی هم شوخی هست 1402 هیچ فرقی با امسال نداره

----------


## Niloofar Abii

https://www.farsnews.ir/news/1401011...AF%D8%A7%D9%85
دیگه واقعا داره باورم میشه این مصوبه برای همیشه لغو شده

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## loading

> 


چه زمانی سنجش اطلاعیه میده در این مورد؟ حداقل زودتر بگن که ما بدونیم که وقمون رو روی عمومی بزاریم یا نزاریم

----------


## _Joseph_

> چه زمانی سنجش اطلاعیه میده در این مورد؟ حداقل زودتر بگن که ما بدونیم که وقمون رو روی عمومی بزاریم یا نزاریم


*ببینید سنجش شاید هیچوقت اطلاعیه نده در مورد این قضیه چرا که این مصوبه توسط رئیس جمهور و وزیر علوم ابلاغ نشده به سنجش که بخواد اطلاعتیه بده در موردش 
و طبق آخرین خبر ها هم وزیر علوم دو بار از معاون حقوقی رئیس جمهور در باره تعارض منافع دو مصوبه مجلس و شورای انقلاب استعلام کرده که معاون رئیس جمهور مصوبه مجلس را ملاک اقدام معرفی کرده اند .

پس
اگر این مصوبه ابلاغ نشود همچنان منتظر باید ماند تا مهر ماه 1401 سنجش قوانین کنکور 1402 را رسما اعلام کند 
اما اگر مصوبه ابلاغ شود سنجش در اسرع وقت اطلاعیه ش را منتشر میکند .

پیش بینی من این است که سنجش طبق روال هر سال مهر ماه 1401 شرایط کنکور 1402 را اعلام میکند و تقریبا مطمئن هستم که کنکور 1402 مثل 1401 خواهد بود مگر اینکه واقعا دستور از خیلی خیلی جای بالایی باشد .
چون همه مخالف هستند با این مصوبه*

----------


## Niloofar Abii

مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ لازم الاجرا است - خبرگزاری مهر | اخبار ایران و جهان | Mehr News Agency
https://www.mehrnews.com/news/546335...A7%D8%B3%D8%AA

----------


## Niloofar Abii

استانداردسازی امتحانات و سهم آزمون کنکور در دستور کار قرار گرفت - خبرگزاری مهر | اخبار ایران و جهان | Mehr News Agency
https://www.mehrnews.com/news/532409...B1%D9%81%D8%AA

----------


## ARONDEMO

> مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ لازم الاجرا است - خبرگزاری مهر | اخبار ایران و جهان | Mehr News Agency
> https://www.mehrnews.com/news/546335...A7%D8%B3%D8%AA


اکبگانیان اول لازم الاجرا بوده بعد دست و پا درآورده...مرد حسابی از این کلمه نمیخوای دست بکشی!!...معاونت حقوقی رییس جمهور با این تشکیلات دوبار تاکید کرده مصوبتون غیرقانونیه و نباید اجرا بشه 270 نماینده مخالف این مصوبه اند که سابقه نداشته تا حال،باز ولمون نمیکنه!!...از تدوین آیین نامتون هم یه چیزی میگفتی یه وقت ناراحت میشه :Yahoo (23): ....

----------


## reza333

*دوستان توجه داشته باشین که الان به طور کلی دولت اصراری به اجرای این مصوبه از سال اینده نداره (( اگر چه مسئولان اموزش پرورش یه چرندیاتی بعضی وقتها در حمایت از اجرای این طرح افاضه میکنن که اونم کاملا مشخصه دلیلش چون قرار از صنعت کنکور !!! با این مصوبه پول خیلی خیلی بیشتری نسبت به سالهای قبل بهشون برسه ، همین الانم کنکور برای اموزش پرورش درامدزاست ولی با این مصوبه ، ترمیم معدل هم پاش وسط کشیده میشه و خلاصه جناب اموزش پرورش هم بعد سالها از زیر سایه موسسات شبه خصوصی درمیاد و خودش یه تنه میشه یه مافیای گنده اونم از جنس حکومتی ، مافیای اعظم ترمیم معدل + بذل و بخشش نمره 20 نهایی به نورچشمی ها و رشوه دهنده ها ، چه شوددد))
الان در کل دولت و مجلس مخالف مصوبه هستن و فقط شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به سرکردگی کبگانیان تهی مغز اصرار به اجرای مصوبه داره .*
*
به نظر من ما باید یه اعتراض حضوری میدانی هم داشته باشیم تا دولت و مجلس بتونن با جسارت بیشتر جلوی این کبگانیان و شرکا ایستادگی کنن و اگر نه اخرش ممکنه دو سه ماه دیگه جلوی این ملعون وا بدن .*

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*گیریم که برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ عمومی ها حذف بشن ؛ خب دهم و یازدهم که امتحان نهایی نداشتن ! یعنی عمومی های ۱۴۰۲ صرفا بر اساس کتاب دوازدهمه و کلا پایه نداریم ؟؟ ://// یا قراره همزمان با امتحان نهایی دوازدهم ، امتحان نهایی پایه رو هم بگیرن ؟
چه وضعی میشه دقیقا ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## _Joseph_

:Yahoo (20): 


*وزیر علوم پیرامون موضوع حذف کنکور خاطرنشان کرد: در برخی از رشته‌های خاص زیاد متقاضی نسبت به سایر رشته‌ها زیاد است، به همین دلیل کنکور قابل حذف شدن نیست البته در 85 درصد رشته‌های دانشگاهی امکان بهره‌گیری از سوابق تحصیلی یا حذف کنکور وجود دارد، اما برای رشته‌های پر طرفدار این شرایط امکان‌پذیر نیست و نمی‌توان کنکور را حذف کرد.**زلفی گل تصریح کرد: این سوالی که همیشه پرسیده می‌شود باید به سمتی برویم که کنکور حذف شود* *شفاف عرض می‌کنم** که کنکور  با توجه به اینکه تقاضا برای رشته‌های خاص زیاد است قابل حذف شدن نیست.**وی ادامه داد: برای 85 درصد از رشته‌های دانشگاهی امکان حذف و استفاده از  سوابق تحصیلی وجود دارد ولی برای رشته‌های پرطرفدار راهی جز برگزاری کنکور وجود ندارد، در حال حاضر برای خیلی از رشته‌ها بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی است بنابراین درحالی که پذیرش در بعضی از رشته‌های دانشگاهی براساس سوابق تحصیلی انجام می‌شود با این حال، استفاده از سوابق تحصیلی برای دانشجویان در تمام رشته‌های تحصیلی وجود امکان‌پذیر نیست.*

----------


## _Joseph_

*به یـــــزدان که گـــــر ما خرد داشتیم
کجـــــا این سر انجــــام بد داشتیم


بروید درستان را بخوانید چه کنکوری 1401 چه402چه403چه430 و 480*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amirgd

**اعمال ۴ تغییر در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲*

https://www.farsnews.ir/news/1401013...1-%D8%AF%D8%B1
پورعباس با بیان اینکه چهار تغییر عمده در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ داریم، گفت: امتحان دروس عمومی را در کنکور نداریم، تاثیر قطعی معدل به صورت ۶۰ درصد است، زیرمجموعه ها حذف می شوند و کنکور ۲ بار در سال برگزار می شود. فکر می‌کنیم در یکی دو هفته آینده ابلاغیه به دست ما می‌رسد و کار اجرایی آن را با جزئیات کامل دنبال می‌کنیم و امیدواریم داوطلبان خود را با شرایط جدید تطبیق دهند.
وی درباره اختلاف نطر مجلس و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درباره تغییرات آزمون ۱۴۰۲ افزود: هرچه به ما ابلاغ شود اجرا می‌کنیم، در بحث های شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی روسای سه قوه حضور دارند بنابراین اصلاحات صورت گرفته برمبنای رفع تعارضات است اما هنوز اصلاحیه ابلاغ نشده است. طبق مصوبه جدید نمره آزمون تا ۲ سال اعتبار دارد لذا مکانیسم طراحی سوالات هم متفاوت است.در کل باید بگویم کنکور یک مسابقه است و شرایط برای همه یکسان است بنابراین اگر کرونا بوده یا شرایطی بوده برای همه بوده است البته در آینده روش های علمی تری را به کار می گیریم.
وی درباره نامه معاونت حقوقی ریاست جمهوری درباره مصوبه شورا نیز گفت: تفسیری که معاونت حقوقی ریاست جمهوری انجام می دهد تخصصی و قابل احترام است اما باید از سوی ریاست جمهوری ابلاغ شود که بر اساس نامه ریاست جمهوری قرار شد تعارضات رفع شود و قرار است اصلاحیه از سوی شورا اعلام شود.


متاسفانه عزم جدی برای تغییرات کنکور 1402 وجود داره در صورتی که ما در خواب غفلتیم،شاهد نتایج درخشان شما خصوصا یازدهمی های عزیز خواهیم بود
#نه_به_عدالت_آموزشی  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## reza1401

منطور از رفع تعارض درمورد سوالات عمومیه که طبق مصوبه مجلس باید جز کنکور باشه ولی تو مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی تو کنکور نیست.به نطر میاد مشاورین کبگانیان افراد موذی هستن که میخوان با برگردوندن دروس عمومی با تاثیر ۴۰ درصد در کنکور به اصطلاح بین مخالفان مصوبه دو دستگی ایجادکنند.یعنی کاری کنند که دبیران عمومی هم بشن موافق مصوبه و کلا تاثیر معدل چه تو دروس عمومی چه اختصاصی ۶۰ درصد و تاثیر کنکور ۴۰ درصد بشه!!
آموزش و پرورشم عزمش جدیه که بیاد بشینه پای سفره ی کنکور و سهم خودشو بگیره!!!

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

به خبرایی که میاد زیاد توجه نکنید.رییس سنجش گفته شورا باید بگه چکار کنیم.حالا اینکه عمومیا حذفه و چه چه تا الان دیگه حتما رییس جمهور به ضرر وزیانش پی بردن و توجیه شدن.
مگه یادتون نیس اوایل اومد گفت آی ازمون الکترونیکی و آی محتوایی و....طرح میکنیم.بعد بادش خوابید :Yahoo (76): 
کلا زیاد الکی مصاحبه و حرف میزنه این پیر فرتوت :Yahoo (112):

----------


## mohammad_kh199

اقا یچیزی خیلی جالبه فک کن معدل دوازدهم میشه شصت درصد قطعی بعد اون کنکور اختصاصیم اگه بگیریم چهل درصد خب چهل برای هر سه پایه ست دیگه چهل تقسیم بر سه میشه حدود ۱۳ درصد یعنی فقط ۷۳ درصد میشه دوازدهم  یعنی شما دوازدهم رو کامل فول بخونی ۷۰ درصد قبولی دانشگاه رو‌ داری دیگه
قشنگ نشستن گند زدن با این طرحشون

----------


## Arnold

خیلی دوست دارم بدونم محتوایی ینی چطوری ؟ ؟
 با سه دفترچه ای شدن استرسمون کمتر شده 
و با مصوبات جدید آرامش به کنکوری های 402 رسیده
و با تحولات 403 عملا در ردیف ده کشور برتر از لحاظ سنجش و پذیرش خواهیم بود....

علی برکت الله....

رئیس سازمان هر هفته میاد اخبار غیر قطعی منتشر میکنه زیبا نیست؟؟و کاملا مشخصه سخنگوئی بیش نیست
کجای خدایی که یادت بخیر

----------


## ARONDEMO

بازهم داستان تکراری کنکور مملکت!!! رییس سازمان سنجش تغییراتو اعلام میکنه ولی در ابتدا و پایان سخنانش اعلام میکنداین تغییرات قطعی نیست!!!....آقای پورعباس نیازی نبود دوباره بیای بندهای مصوبه رو توضیح بدی اصلاحیه مصوبه ی شورا بهمن ماه کلید خورده حالا یادتان افتاده که باید ابلاغ بشود!!؟؟ بعد 3 ماه!!؟؟وقتی کلیات این مصوبه 15 تیرماه تصویب شد و در کمتر از یک ماه توسط روحانی ابلاغ شد،فک نمیکردم این شورای لجباز این اصلاحیه رو 3 و 4 ماه لفت بده و ابلاغ نکنه....اگر این تعارض بین مجلس و شورا هم حل بشود دروس عمومی خواهد بود به احتمال زیاد دروس عمومی هم به کنکور سراسری اضافه خواهد شد و حالا یک کنکور سراسری اختصاصی و عمومی خواهیم داشت بدون زیرگروه ها!!! به علاوه امتحانات نهایی!!! و بلی این برای دانش آموزان یازدهمی یک معضل بزرگ خواهد بود خرداد مام امتحان نهایی بده با 60 درصد قطعی، تیر ماه کنکور!!! در این صورت قیافه ی آنهایی که با حذف شدن دروس عمومی،پرچمدار مصوبه شورا بودند،دیدنی خواهد بود و تنها شورا و مجلس و مافیا کنکور تعارض های خود را حل خواهند کرد و اصلا داوطلبان به کتفشان نخواهد بود...

----------


## ARONDEMO

دستور معاونت حقوقی وزارت علوم و رییس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی (رییس جمهور) به پور عباس ، مبنی بر ملاک اقدام قانون مجلس برای کنکور 1402!!! :Yahoo (77): :

----------


## amirgd

متاسفانه رییس فعلی سنجش هم نظر با شورای عالی انقلالب فرهنگیه و این بارها در سخنانش اثبات شده.
نباید بیش ازین سکوت کرد...

----------


## ARONDEMO

> متاسفانه رییس فعلی سنجش هم نظر با شورای عالی انقلالب فرهنگیه و این بارها در سخنانش اثبات شده.
> نباید بیش ازین سکوت کرد...


https://www.mehrnews.com/news/519645...%B1%D9%88%D9%8 
یکی میشه ابراهیم خدایی و میاد با دلایل منطقی از مصوبه شورا ایراد و اشکال میگیره و میگه فعلا موندیم تا به نقطه اجرایی این مصوبه برسیم...یکیم میشه پورعباس که فاز روشنفکری برداشته و میخواد نظام سنجش و پذیرشو در کمتر از یک سال بدو ورود به سازمان سنجش تحول ببخشه و جزو 5 کشور برتر جهانمون کنه...سال 1403 میخواد واسه 1.5 میلیون نفر داوطلب کنکور صفحه مانیتور و بقیه اجزای سیستم کامپیوتر رو تهیه کنند...چین با اون همه عظمت و پیشرفت هنوز کنکور رو با کاغذ آزمون میگیره اینجاهم.... :Yahoo (50):

----------


## saber95

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور درباره تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ گفت: بر اساس قانون مصوب مجلس شورای اسلامی در سال ۹۲ و اصلاحیه آن در سال ۹۵، کنکور باید در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تصمیم گیری شود، اما مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به هر شکلی که بود توسط رئیس جمهور وقت ابلاغ شد و این مصوبه تعارضاتی با قانون مجلس پیدا کرد.این قوانین متعارض در حوزه کنکور و سنجش شبهاتی را ایجاد کرد.
وی افزود: پس از اینکه معاونت حقوقی ریاست جمهوری تفسیر خود را درباره این تعارض قانونی اعلام کرد موضوع به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی آمد و رئیس جمهور به عنوان رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اعلام کرد که این تعارض قانونی اصلاح شود. کمیسیونی به همین منظور تشکیل شد و شورا اصلاحیه را مصوب کرد و ما منتظر هستیم که این اصلاحیه به سازمان سنجش ابلاغ شود.
پورعباس گفت: بر اساس این اصلاحیه مواردی که قطعی شده است باید اجرایی شود ما به عنوان سازمان سنجش به دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اعلام کردیم که زمان زیادی در اختیار نداریم و طبق قانون باید از یکسال قبل از برگزاری هر کنکور قوانین به داوطلب اعلام شود. از همین رو برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ باید قوانین هر چه زودتر اعلام شود و تکلیف داوطلب مشخص شود.
.
.
.
ابراهیم خدایی؛ کجایی که یادت بخیر!... با مطرح کردن یک سری دلایل منطقی و با درنظر گرفتن وضعیت همه داوطلبا و مقدم دونستن عدالت آموزشی، یدونه رُک میگفت این مصوبه قابلیت اجرایی نداره و تمام! چرا؟! چون تخصصش اینه . دکتری آمار کاربردی از دانشگاه ساوتهمپتون انگلستان

----------


## Ali Darkness

اینجا بحثش نیست من یسری چیز هارو بگم فقط در همین حد بدنید هر چند وقت یبار باید یه حرکتی بزنند که حواس اذهان عمومی پرت شه (پلاسکو ، قضیه شبکه کیش ، دختر آبی و...) تا مردم از مسائل و مشکلات اصلی کشور دور شن این حرفای پورعباسم زیاد جدی نگیرید با توجه به زیرساخت ها غیرممکنه

----------


## Sattar___m

این لامصبا نمیتونن یک امتحان نهایی بدون تقلب گسترده برگزار کنن بعد میان طرحای الکی....
کشور تو خرج روزانش مونده و به زور حقوق کارمندانشو میده بعد میخوان طرح به این بزرگی اجرا کنن

صد درصد مطمئن باشید این طرح اجرا نمیشه

----------


## farzaddd

این طرح قطعا قابلیت اجرایی نداره،این پور عباس هم دنبال سهم خودش از یه سری جاهاست،سهمشو بدن میکشه کنار،مجلس بالاخره ورود میکنه
همین الان میخوان دکتر خدایی رو بفرستن دادگاه،این که پ...م خدایی هم نیست،با خیال راحت درستونو بخونید،

----------


## reza1401

*ازطلابودن پشیمان گشته ایم/مرحمت فرموده مارا مس کنید!
پورعباس تو همین مدت نشون داد بیشتر از اینکه رئیس سازمان سنجش باشه عشق دوربین و مصاحبه داره.نه تنها در حد خدایی و دکتر رحیمی کجباف و توکلی نیست بلکه حتی نسبت به دور قبلی ریاست خودش هم پسرفت داشته.الان چه لزومی داره عکس دفترچه و پاسخبرگا رو نشون بده؟؟میخواد نقش اقای دوربینی رو بازی کنه؟؟جالبه رئیسش وزیر علوم زلفی گل داره میگه آموزش و پرورش تو حیطه ی کنکور دخالت نکنه بعد اینکه زیردستشه واسه خودشیرینی جلوی کبگانیان و عاملی میاد مصاحبه میکنه قانون شورا خوبه و به به و چه چه!!!
*

----------


## farzaddd

> *ازطلابودن پشیمان گشته ایم/مرحمت فرموده مارا مس کنید!
> پورعباس تو همین مدت نشون داد بیشتر از اینکه رئیس سازمان سنجش باشه عشق دوربین و مصاحبه داره.نه تنها در حد خدایی و دکتر رحیمی کجباف و توکلی نیست بلکه حتی نسبت به دور قبلی ریاست خودش هم پسرفت داشته.الان چه لزومی داره عکس دفترچه و پاسخبرگا رو نشون بده؟؟میخواد نقش اقای دوربینی رو بازی کنه؟؟جالبه رئیسش وزیر علوم زلفی گل داره میگه آموزش و پرورش تو حیطه ی کنکور دخالت نکنه بعد اینکه زیردستشه واسه خودشیرینی جلوی کبگانیان و عاملی میاد مصاحبه میکنه قانون شورا خوبه و به به و چه چه!!!
> *


این پورعباس قبلا رییس سنجش بود،این دفعه اومده سَری تو سَرا دربیاره،این میخواد سر زبون ها بیفته،بازی دوسر بُرده واسش،یا پول در میاره یا میره برای مقام بالاتر ،تصمیم گیرنده در آخر مجلسه،
مگر اینکه دستور از رهبری اومده باشه

----------


## یا حق 💚

به نظر میرسه قراره این مس.به رو طی این هفته یا هفته دیگه اجرا کنند تلاش ها بی نتیجه بود مجلس هم هیچ کاری نکرد 
اگر خیر دیگه آیی دارید بگید دیگه امیدی ندارم به اجرا نشدن این مصوب ههیییییی

----------


## BARONI

۱۴۰۲ هم مثه سالای دیگس
بکشید بیرون درستون و بخونید همراه باعمومی
تمام

----------


## BARONI

ته ته تهش اینه که عمومی نیست

----------


## _Joseph_

*به همین انجمن قسم پور عباس مدتی که از ریاست اش بر سنجش میگذرد { بیش از 10 سال } روند اداری را فراموش کرده است و سلسله مراتب قوانین در سیستم اداری جمهوری اسلامی ایران رو باید دوباره بره و از سیستم حقوقی سازمان سنجش دوباره بخونه و یاد بگیره /
به نظر من آقای پور عباس فکر میکنند که هر چیزی را شورای انقلاب گفت باید اجرایی کند.
برای همین هم هی بر طبق تو خالی مصوبه کنکور 1402 میکوبد .
در حالی که این مصوبه هنوز هم ابلاغ نشده است و معاون حقوقی رئیس جمهور با نامه ای که 24 فروردین به رئیس سازمان سنجش فرستاده سرانجام این مصوبه بیش از پیش معلوم شده است .
این مصوبه اجرایی نخواهد شد . مطمئن باشید .
فقط یکم وقت میبرد تا پور عباس سلسله مراتب قانون گذاری را دوباره بعد از 10 سال به یاد آورد. 
این الکترونیکی کردن کنکور هم جز این نیست که پور عباس فعلا کنکور را نشناخته . 
خدا کند این عدم شناخت به تیم تالیف سوالات کنکور وارد نشود وگرنه به دانش اموزان لطمه میزند . هر چند شرایط برای همه یکسان است .
به هر حال بیش از این اپ کردن این تاپیک جز حاشیه و نشخوار ذهنی هیچ عایدی ندارد .
پس 
بیخیال ماجرای شوارا و کنکور و پورعباس/:

میگید نه؟؟!!
کافیه لینک زیر رو باز کنید و فیلم رو پلی کنید . اقای پورعباس حتی یادشون رفته نظام آموزشی قدیم به جدید و 6-3-3 تغییر کرده / و برای همنم هستش که با چندین نفر مقابل دوربینها مصاحبه میکنه تا ایراداتش رو رفع کنن و کار رو یاد بگیره /
خدایی خودش تنهایی می اومد و یه تنه همه رو حریف بود*  :Yahoo (20): 
*آقای پور عباس یکم بیشتر که بگذره و با روند ادرای و قانون گذاری و کنکور اشناییت پیدا کنند دیگر چنین مصاحبه هایی نمیکنند / خوشبختانه مجلس و نمایندگان این رو خوب میدونند و برای همن هم هستش که در برابر شورا ایستاده اند .{ به نظر من حتی خود رئیس جمهورم نمیدونه کنکور چی چیه و هر نامه ای بهش میزنن میفرسته به مجلس و یا شورا و یا معاون حقوقی اش*  :Yahoo (23): }

https://www.mehrnews.com/news/547049...A7%D8%B3%D8%AA

----------


## ali_12

سلام دوستان
کنکور  1402 دقیقا مثل 1401 برگزار میشه؟عمومی ها حذف نشد؟
قطعی شده؟پس این همه سر و صدا چی بود؟؟
عمومی ها حذف میشه و کنکور 2 بار در سال و آزمون با تبلت و کامپیوتر ......!!

----------


## _Hamid_

سایت قلم چی دوسه روز پیش برنامه آزمون های تابستان ۱۴۰۱ رو اعلام کرد که دروس عمومی هم تو برنامه گذاشته بود اما الان عمومی ها رو از دروس آزمون های تابستانش حذف کرده
اینم لینک : https://www.kanoon.ir/Barname/32

----------


## ghoghnous

سلام دکتر سبطی چند روز پیش لایو گذاشت و گفت که کنکور ۱۴۰۲  مثل۱۴۰۱ برگذار میشه و هیچگونه تغییری نداره برای اطمینان میتونین به کانال دانش و ادب دکتر سبطی سر بزنین و مطمئن بشین .

----------


## ali_12

دکتر سبطی چقدر حرفشون سندیت داره؟
باید از منابع معتبر هم گزارش بشه

----------


## farzaddd

> دکتر سبطی چقدر حرفشون سندیت داره؟
> باید از منابع معتبر هم گزارش بشه


این سبطی تقریبا همه کاره کنکوره،خیالت راحت،تا وقتی سبطی نخواد برگی از درخت در حیطه کنکور نمیفته

----------


## ali_12

> این سبطی تقریبا همه کاره کنکوره،خیالت راحت،تا وقتی سبطی نخواد برگی از درخت در حیطه کنکور نمیفته


خدا حفظش کنه

----------


## loading

https://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/499481/...رار-دهد

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

رفقا بزارید صادقانه بهتون بگم...
داخل مملکت ما داخل هر سازمانی مخصوصا نظام اموزشی مون از وزیر گرفته تا بالاترین شخص مملکت همه ب خوبی میدونن که کدوم قانون ب نفع مردم و سیستم اموزشی کشوره و کدوم مصوبه و قانون به ضرر سیستم هست ولی خب از نظر اونا چیزی که مهتر هست اول از همه منافع شخصی و مادی خودشون یعنی دانش اموز و نظام اموزشی و بطورکلی مردم زمانی در اولویت هستن که با منافع خودشون در تضاد نباشه...
هر ادم سالم و غیر سالمی هم میدونه که همچین مصوبه ای چیزی جز فشار و تشنج بیشتر روی دانش اموز و خانواده و در طرف مقابل ایجاد بازار جدید برای مافیای کنکور مثل گاج قلمچی حرف اخر و... نیست حالا پس چرا اونا دنبال چنین چیزی هستن دلیلش رو بالا توضیح دادم و درنهایت چنین مصوبه هایی حتی اگر اجرایی هم نشن بازم مسئولین برای منافع شخصی خودشون همچین شایعاتی رو پخش میکنن چون با رواج همچین اخباری خیلی از داوطلبان انگیزه و امید خودشون رو ازدست میدن و ب فکر شرکت برای سال بعد هستن و از اونجایی که ب کمک خود مسئولین کتاب های درسی هرسال دچار تغییرات میشه درنتیجه باید منابع جدید خریداری بشه و این یعنی سرازیر شدن پول داخل جیب مافیا که همون مسولئن هستن که ب کمک برخی افراد سرمایه دار کسب کار میکنن....
ساده اید اگه فکر کنید داخل این مملکت کسی ب فکر مردمه... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Arnold

بی چارچوب ترین و بی قاعده ترین کشور دنیا هستیم.
کنکور 402 بازی با روح و روان خیل عظیمی از داوطلبان خواهد بود

ب محض برگزاری 01 هرروز یک نهاد راجب این مسأله اظهار نظر خواهد کرد ..امروز شورای عالی فردا مجلس روز بعد آموزش پرورش
روز بعد سنجش

در نهایت گرچه با وجود حجم اعتراضات احتمال اجرای این طرح بشدت کمه اما هیچ چیزی بعید نیست مثل 94 که زدن و در رفتن
و پاسخگو هم نبودن.
بازنده اصلی ماجرا هم داوطلبی که نشسته منتظر نتیجه تصمیمات اینها .

----------


## mohammad1397

> سایت قلم چی دوسه روز پیش برنامه آزمون های تابستان ۱۴۰۱ رو اعلام کرد که دروس عمومی هم تو برنامه گذاشته بود اما الان عمومی ها رو از دروس آزمون های تابستانش حذف کرده
> اینم لینک : https://www.kanoon.ir/Barname/32


این چیزا مهم نیست ، قسمت تاثیر قطعی معدل و حذف دروس عمومی  که یک درصد هم اجرایی نمیشه ، ولی برگزاری دو کنکور تو سال میخوان اجرایی کنن که خودش نوعی فاجعه هست ، سنجش از عهده همین سالی یک ازمون هم به زور برمیاد دو ازمون تو سال یعنی گسترده شدن تقلب و بی نظمی و سخت شدن رقابت

----------


## Mhdse77

لینک کمپین لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل

https://t.me/+LeX-UuHqSLo2NmZk

دوستان حتما جوین بدین
به فعالیتهاتون بشدت احتیاجه

----------


## saber95

مهرداد ویس کرمی نماینده مردم خرم آباد و عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس در مطلبی در صفحه شخصی خود در توئیتر نوشت: «با توجه به اشکالات اجرایی مصوبه کنکوری اخیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و عنایت ویژه رئیس جمهور محترم به رفع مشکل مزبور، طی دو جلسه‌ی اخیر شورای سنجش و کمیته آن، ابعاد مساله بررسی و پیشنهادات اصلاحی لازم ارائه گردید و به زودی تصمیم جدید در مورد کنکور ۱۴۰۲ و بعد از آن اعلام می‌شود.»

----------


## reza1401

*اینطور که از ظواهر قضیه پیداست دوطرف دارن مواضعشونو تعدیل میکنن.شورا میخواد مصوبه هرطوری هست اجرابشه.بنابراین احتمال داره بخش حذف عمومیها رو پس بگیرن ولی دوبار کنکور در سال و تاثیر قطعی معدلو اجرا کنن.اگه این اتفاق بیفته یعنی نمایندگان مجلس نتونستن از پس کبگانیان و عاملی بربیان!عجیبتر اینکه روحانی و رئیسی به عنوان دوتا رئیس جمهور و رئیس شورای انقلاب فرهنگی با وجود اینکه این همه حتی مشاورین حقوقی خودشونم از مضرات مصوبه گفتن ولی باز موافق اجراش هستن.اینکه عمومیها باقی بمونه ولی معدل تاثیر قطعی داده بشه کافی نیست.باید هردو بندش اصلاح بشه*

----------


## BloodY

واقعا حذف دروس عمومی میتونه خیلی کمک کنه 
جدیدا هم که طرف با ضرایب بالا درس عمومی راحت قبول میشه 

عمومی برا انسانی هاست نه رشته ریاضی تجربی 

اینا دروس اختصاصی دارن و تو دانشگاه هم باهاش سرکار دارن 
اگه خوب بخونن اونجا هم خوب میفهمن و پیشرفت میکنن ولی درصد بالا دینی عربی فارسی به چه درد میخوره 

ولی بخش معدل اصلا منطقی نیست 
اینو تغییر میدن مطمئنم

----------


## amirgd

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
متاسفانه بنظر میاد حتی مجلس هم توانایی مقابله با مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی(بخوانید نماینده مافیا) رو نداره
و خیالشونم حسابی راحته چراکه تعداد خیلی محدودی از داوطلبین معترض هستن ... یا همه موافقین یا خودتونو زدید بخواب
اگر مخالفید وقتشه اعتراض کنید عجیبه حتی غیرحضوریم اعتراض نمیکنید..مگه چقدر وقتتون گرفته میشه دوتا زنگ بزنید یا دوتا کامنت بذارید... یازدهمی هایی که فکر میکنید این طرح به نفع شماست اگر مدرسه دولتی هستید که کلا درسو ول کنید...حالت عادیش بچه های سمپادی معدل 20 درو میکنن چه برسه با این وضعیت...پشت کنکوری ها که به امید ترمیم معدل هستید،چندتا درسو ترمیم بزنید؟چقدر استرس تحمل کنید؟که آیا نمرتون بهتر بشه یا نه...کسایی هم دیپلم نظام قدیم دارن اصلا فکری براشون نشده...
خدا میدونه هرساله چقدر میبینیم و میشنویم که در کنکور تقلب میشه اونم با این سطح کنترل فقط برای 4 ساعت..حالا شما فکر کن امتحانات نهایی چه شود چندین امتحان..شانست بیوفته کی صحیح کنه..کلی تقلب میشه... واقعا فاجعس

یکی از نمایندگانی خیلی پیگیر لغو مصوبس دکتر احمد نادریه سعی کنید اینستا زیر پستای مربوط به کنکورش کامنت بذارید و اعتراضتونو اعلام کنید   ahmadnaderi_org
دکتر امرایی هم از دیدبان شفافیت حمایت کنید و اعتراضتونو کامنت کنید ali__amraie
کانال تلگرامی عدالت آموزشی هم عضو بشید edalat_amoozeshee
دوستان بیاید نذاریم مثل سال 94 داوطلبین کنکور 1402قربانی ندانم کاری چندتا مسئول از خدا بی خبر بشن...

----------


## Gord_Afarid

کنکور همینه متاسفانه
بچه های کنکوری دقیقا همینقدر عاجز و درمونده ن و ملعبه ی دست همه ، طوری که هنوز 1401 برگزار نشده این تاپیک همش آپ میشه و به 68 صفحه رسیده.
سال به سال بازی جدید ، حاشیه جدید ، اخبار جدید و یه عده نوجوون بنده خدا که هر روز باید منتظر باشن خب به سلامتی امروز چه خبره امروز چی شده.
نظرتون چیه تا برگزاری کنکور امسال این تاپیک رو آپ نکنید و بزارید کنکوریای امسال راحت باشن؟
هر تصمیمی هم گرفته بشه قطعا هشتگ و دعوا و آپ شدن اینجا روش تاثیری نداره
بچه های بدبخت رو شیر میکنید که برن به فلان ایدی پیام بدن یا کمپین بزنن؟  اونم وقتی هنوز  کنکور1401 نرسیده ؟ شما دیگه کی هستید
دو دقیقه آروم بگیرید و انقدر حاشیه درست نکنید

----------


## Gheseye_deltang

این مصوبه کاملا ناعادلانه است ولی اگر قراره در هر صورت اجرا بشه،باید این موارد رو در نظر بگیرن:
۱.امکان جبران و ترمیم معدل برای همه به تعداد دفعات کنکور و نه فقط یک بار،وجود داشته.وقتی سالی یک بار کنکور برگزار میشه،یک بار هم امکان ترمیم معدل فراهم بشه
۲.اگه قراره امتحانات سه سال نهایی بشن،باید برای نظام قدیم ها که فقط یک سال سوابق دارن و به علاوه درس هاشون هم سخت تر بوده و حتی نظام جدید هایی که فقط یک سال سوابق دارن،فکری بکنن.اگه برای دیپلم مجدد،باید امتحانات هر سه پایه رو شرکت کرد،باید این امکان در یک سال وجود داشته باشه.مثلا یک یا دو امتحان جامع تشریحی از این داوطلبان بگیرن و بر اساس اون،نمرات سه سال رو بدن
۳.اینکه هر فرد فقط میتونه توی رشته ای کنکور شرکت کنه که دیپلمش رو داره،اصلا صحیح نیست و باید لغو بشه.وقتی طرف توی کنکور قبول میشه،قطعا دروس اون رشته رو خوب خونده و یاد گرفته

----------


## aminlmnop

چیزی که تا الان قطعیه اینه که مصوبه انقلاب فرهنگی لغو هستش و یچیز جدید اعلام میشه که به نظر شخص خودم هم معدل تاثیرش مثبت خواهد بود و هم عمومی قطعا در کنکور میمونه . مورد دوم که تقریبا قطعیه . 
مثل همیشه بازنده اونایی شدن که کل وقتشون رو سر این حواشی گذاشتن و 2 دسته هم اینکارو میکنن . دسته 1 کنکوری های 401 که تو این بازه حساس کلا قید کنکور رو میزنن و بجای تلاش برای رتبه خوب یا حداقل بهتر از چیزی که الان هستن افتادن به فکر 402 ، اینا همونایی ان که میشن سردار آزمون و تکلیفشون معلومه. دسته دوم  کنکوری های 402 که تو این بازه زمانی و تابستون قبل کنکور چه عمومی باشه چه نباشه شما باید 90 درصد وقتت رو روی اختصاصی بذاری پس تو هم فعلا لازم نیست نگران باشی چون تکلیف نهایی این مصوبه در واقع بعد کنکور 401 معلوم میشه و تا مهرماه قطعا تکلیفت روشنه.

بهتره برای احترام به کنکوری های 1401 و تلاش ها و شرایط سخت جسمانی و روحیشون تو این بازه ها دیگه این تاپیک ها رو اپ نکنید.

----------


## Arnold

عجیبه بچه های دبیرستانی (دهم یازدهم،)بخاطر حذف چهارتا درس عمومی اکثرا موافق این طرح هستن یا حد اقل خنثی ان.


ب هر حال هرکسی آگاه باشه وظیفه اش در درجه اول درس خوندن
و درجه دوم گذاشتن یه وقت کوچیک واسه اعتراض کردنه .کار دیگه ای ساخته نیست و از دست دادن وقت ینی تباهی

----------


## Arnold

> واقعا حذف دروس عمومی میتونه خیلی کمک کنه 
> جدیدا هم که طرف با ضرایب بالا درس عمومی راحت قبول میشه 
> 
> عمومی برا انسانی هاست نه رشته ریاضی تجربی 
> 
> اینا دروس اختصاصی دارن و تو دانشگاه هم باهاش سرکار دارن 
> اگه خوب بخونن اونجا هم خوب میفهمن و پیشرفت میکنن ولی درصد بالا دینی عربی فارسی به چه درد میخوره 
> 
> ولی بخش معدل اصلا منطقی نیست 
> اینو تغییر میدن مطمئنم


زبان انگلیسی واسه رشته های پزشکی مهمه یا مثلا فیزیک ؟ 
اگه به وجود اون درس توی دروس دانشگاه باشه 
که به نوعی همه دروس در ادامه هم وجود خواهند داشت 

یا زمین شناسی مثلا چه ربطی به دارو داره؟خب اونم حذف کنن
وقتی ضرر حذف عمومی رو متوجه خواهید شد 
که با توجه به کاهش حجم مطالعاتی و افزایش وقت 
سوالات المپیادی مطرح بشه و فقط کسایی که نجومی خرج کردن 
از پسش بربیان .شایدم بعد مالی و امکانات واسه شما مطرح نیست که البته برای 90  درصد ملت مطرحه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> زبان انگلیسی واسه رشته های پزشکی مهمه یا مثلا فیزیک ؟ 
> اگه به وجود اون درس توی دروس دانشگاه باشه 
> که به نوعی همه دروس در ادامه هم وجود خواهند داشت 
> 
> یا زمین شناسی مثلا چه ربطی به دارو داره؟خب اونم حذف کنن
> وقتی ضرر حذف عمومی رو متوجه خواهید شد 
> که با توجه به کاهش حجم مطالعاتی و افزایش وقت 
> سوالات المپیادی مطرح بشه و فقط کسایی که نجومی خرج کردن 
> از پسش بربیان .شایدم بعد مالی و امکانات واسه شما مطرح نیست که البته برای 90  درصد ملت مطرحه


واقعا از این مصوبه تنها بخشی رو که قبول دارم همین حذف عمومی هاس.
عزیزان چرا گاز روده رو به شقیقه ربط بدیم؟
بود و نبود دروس عمومی در کنکور واقعا چه ربطی دارد به سخت و المپیادی و وقت گیر شدن و ... دروس تخصصی؟
مگر سال 99 یا 1400 که دروس عمومی در کنکور بودند دروس شیمی و ریاضی فضایی نشد؟
با چه منطق و استدلالی می گویید عمومی باعث می شود مثلا زیست کنکور المپیادی نشود؟
اصلا سوالات المپیاد را دیده اید؟!!
سوالات المپیاد اکثرا مفهومی ترین سوالاتی هستند که می شود از مفاهیم کلیدی و روابط و ... هر کتاب مطرح نمود اگر بخواهند به بهترین نحو ممکن کنکور را از حالت چرت و وقت گیر بودن فعلی به سمت و سوی مفهومی بودن ببرند که صرفا کسی که مفاهیم رو درک کرده و درس را واقعا فهمیده بتواند سوالات آن درس را پاسخ دهد قطعا در 4چوب کتاب سوالاتی بهتر از سوالات فعلی کنکور (چند مورد صحیح است؟ چند مورد غلط بیان شده؟ و ...) طراحی خواهند کرد. از طرفی تایم بیشتری به شما می دهند (بواسطه حذف عمومی ها) و دیگر از کسی که صرفا یک تست را بواسطه 2000 مرتبه حل کردن نمونه های مشابه سر جلسه زیر 2 دقیقه به پاسخ می رساند (خرخوان هایی که از هر درس 4 منبع تستی میزنند) بواسطه کمبود زمان عقب نمی افتید و کسی در کنکور قبول می شود که مفاهیم را واقعا درک کرده و نه صرفا بواسطه حل سی و چهار هزار تست فیزیک توانسته باشد فیزیک را 80 بزند. خلاصه اگر درس را درست فهمیده باشید قطعا سوال را حل خواهید کرد چون هم زمان کافی برای حل دارید و دیگر اینجا بحث مدیریت زمان مطرح نیست و هم دانش تان برای حل تست کامل است. کجای این کار به ضرر دانش آموزی که درس می خواند تمام خواهد شد؟
حالا گیریم که چنین اتفاقی هم افتاد، عمومی حذف شد و کنکور تبدیل به المپیاد مرحله اول کشوری شد!!!!!
شما بگویید
کنکور 98 خوب بود که با درصد های نجومی (60 و 70 و ...) عده ای پشت کنکور می ماندند
یا کنکوری مثل 99 یا 1400 که بعنوان امید و انگیزه هر روز درصد های آزمون جامع خودتان را وارد تخمینش می کنید و کیف می کنید از تخمینی که نرم افزار به شما داده (یا لذت می برید از کارنامه قبولی های گزینه دو وقتی یکی را باز می کنید و می بینید چقدر درصد هایش دست یافتنی تر از مثلا درصد های رتبه 1000 کنکور 98 است) !!!!!
بروید کف قبولی مرحله اول المپیاد هر سالی را بررسی کنید، تا جایی که یاد دارم آن سالی که المپیاد زیست دادم کف قبولی چیزی حدود 20 الی 25 درصد بود!!!!! یا مثلا کف قبولی المپیاد فیزیک 15 درصد!!!! کجای سخت بودن سوالات (برای همه) ایراد دارد که این معلم های درپیت عمومی کنکور برای تخته نشدن در کاسبی شان این مزخرفات را می گویند؟!
این یک مطلب

مطلب دیگه این که=
تو کنکور هر درسی یه امتیاز مشخص داره
حالا امتیاز هر درس چطور محاسبه میشه
خیلی ساده
ما میایم تعداد سوالات هر درس رو در ضریب اون درس می کنیم
حالا امتیاز هر درس چقدر میشه؟
ادبیات= 100 امتیاز
عربی= 50 امتیاز
دینی= 75 امتیاز
زبان= 50 امتیاز
مجموع امتیاز عمومی ها میشه چقدر؟ 275 امتیاز..
حالا برای دروس تخصصی=
زیست= 600 امتیاز
ریاضی= 180 امتیاز
فیزیک= 180 امتیاز
شیمی= 315 امتیاز
مجموع امتیاز دروس تخصصی چقدر؟ 1275 امتیاز!!
حالا بیا امتیاز دروس عمومی رو تقسیم به کل دروس عمومی و تخصصی که میشه 1550 کن میشه=
275 تقسیم بر 1550 امتیاز
میشه چقدر؟
17/7% کل امتیاز کنکور رو برای دروس عمومی..
و مابقیش یعنی
82/3% برای دروس تخصصی هست!
درسته 18 درصد تاثير امتیازات کل دروس کنکور رو شامل میشن، اما بر اساس آمار، ميشه گفت كه حدود 14 درصد از اين 18 درصد در دسترسه. اين در حاليه كه با روش مطالعه صحيح با توجه به زمان كم دروس اختصاصی سر جلسه كنكور ، به سختی شايد بشه به 45 درصد از 82 درصد امتیاز اختصاصی ها دسترسی دقيق داشت. ضمن همه ی اين مطالب ، در 75 دقيقه ی دروس عمومی هيچ دسترسي ای هرگز به 82 درصد سوالات اختصاصی نداريد و بايد تا ميشه از اين 18 درصد قابل دسترس نمره گرفت. رتبه های برتر 1 تا 1000 در مناطق مختلف 45 تا 65 (در مواردی حتی بیشتر) درصد اين نمره ها رو كسب ميكنند. مثلا فرض كنيد شما تونستيد سر جلسه 35 درصد از 82 درصد اختصاصی ها رو حاصل كنيد. حالا اگر در عمومي ها ضعيف عمل كرده باشيد، رشته ي پزشكی شما به پشت كنكوری بودن تغيير ميكنه. و شما در عمل از لیست قبولی ها خط خواهید خورد (این یکی از دلایلی هست که با حذف دروس عمومی در کنکور موافقم) به نوعی ميشه گفت برنامه ريزی زمانی و اطلاعاتی سازمان سنجش در جلسه ی كنكور طوری طرح ريزی شده كه ارزش عمومی ها به نحو تاثير گذاری با اختصاصي ها برابری كنه! یعنی اونی که میگه حذف عمومی یعنی وحشی تر شدن سوالات اختصاصی و استدلالش اینه که چون کسب درصد بالا در دروس عمومی به نوعی جبران میکنه کسب درصد پایین در دروس تخصصی رو کاملا در اشتباهن! در واقع برعکس چیزی که شما فکر می کنید داره اتفاق می افته و چون اکثر بچه های خوب و متوسط و حتی ضعیف دروس عمومی رو یه درصد بالایی در کنکور جواب میدن شما اگر در این دروس درصد بالایی بزنی که هیچ عقب نیفتادی از بقیه ولی اگر پایین تر از هم تراز های خودت پاسخ بدی قطعا رتبه ات به گ...ای اعظم خواهد رفت چون بقیه دارند بالا می زنند. یعنی شما بدون عمومی بالا شانس قبول شدن تون خیلی میاد پایین و عملا باید در تخصصی ها سنگ تموم بگذارید تا سنجش ماچ تون کنه! (برعکس شده نه؟ باید تخصصی بالایی بزنید تا پایین زدن عمومی تون جبران شه :-) )

----------


## SINA_1384

سلام
دروس عمومی در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ حذف میشه و فقط تخصصی باقی می مونه ؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*حذف عمومی از کنکور یعنی تخصصی شدن کنکور مختص به رشته دبیرستانی اره خوبه 

ولی ترس اینه که عمومی ها به جد در دبیرستان چه از طرف اموزش پرورش چه از طرف خود دانش اموز لحاظ نشه!

الان واقعا جدای این درس های الکی که وارد نظام جدید کردن ( نمیدونم تفکر و بهمان) درس فلسفه ، اقتصاد ، هویت شناسی جامعه شناسی در دبیرستانا کاستی داره ، نه اینکه بیان امتحانی برخورد کنن نه 
امکانات هست دیگه الان نمیدونم جلسه کلی بزارن ، زمینه تحقیق بزارن که بچه ها برن بخونن چیزی 

ببینید من به عنوان یه دانش اموخته این سیستم ضعیف اموزشی عرض میکنم ، من و همکلاسیام در یک برهه ای که اصلا هم کنکور هنوز باب نشده بود ذهنمون شاید نهم و دهم و یازدهم بشه گفت 
مشکل شناخت خودمون ، وظیفه خودمون چیه ، اصن چی هستیم داشتیم
حالا این تشدید میشد چون به واسطه وب و اینترنت محدود نبودیم و البته موضع بلوغ 
متاسفانه چه مدرسه و چه خانواده این قضیه رو در مخیله ما سروسامان ندادن! به شخصه خانواده با اینکه میدیدن من در دغدغه ذهنیم مثلا با خواندن بعضی کتاب های راهنما یا گوش کردن به سخنرانی های غیر دینی مخالفت شدید داشتن و ادعا این بود که برو درس فقط درس! اگه این موضع از طرف دبیرستان حمایت میشد که به عنوان تکلیف نه به صورت ارزشیابی باید دنبال این مسائل باشید و یا میز گرد ها و گفتگو ها این جریان ختم به خیر میشد

ایجاد این مصوبه یا اصن هرچی دیگه کمک نمیکنه به بعضی چیزا متاسفانه ! از ریشه مشکل داره اموزش پرورش مونده تو 50 سال قبل**( حرف من درستی یا نادرستی کنکور یا موافقت/مخالفت مصوبه نیست ، ضعف تعلیم انسانی و تعلیم روانی ما هستش)**الان به واسطه یه سرچ ساده صد هزار سوال میاد ذهن ادم 
چه خدمتی کرد دبیرستان و راهنمایی به من برای هدایت نیاز ج نسی؟ جز اینکه مدرسه محلی شد برا انتقال فیلم های مربوطه و کشش به اعتیاد این فیلما در کل کلاس و... ( کاری به جریان خود ا*ضایی و اینا ندارم درست غلط پنداشتنش به خودتون مربوطه اما اعتیاد به پ*رن یک اعتیاده یک وابستگیه) 
من نه دنبال اینم که ارزش های مملکت زیر سوال بره و نه دنبال مختلط شدن مدارس و ناهنجاری 
دنبال اینم که با این مصوبه شاید رنگ ببازه این دروسم پیش خود دبیرستانی ها ، مصداق بارز نتیجه احتمالیش پایه ابتدایی : هنر یه درسی بود که نه ارزشیابی نه چندان داشت نه جدی گرفته میشد از طرف اموزش پرورش 
نتیجش چی شد؟ 
شد زنگ ریاضی جبرانی تو ساعت هنر! اصن مگه از ما ذوق هنری جویا شدن؟ بازم نه مدرسه و به دنبالش نه خانواده! 
درسته عمومیا که چیز درخوری نمیدن به ادم از این لحاظ اما واقعیت شاید قدمی باشه که بریم سمت مادی گرایی و صنعتی شدن 

وزارت اموزش پرورشو باید کوبید از نوع ساخت 6 سال پروژه انگلیسی داره اما فارغ التحصیلش در حد تکلم روزمره هم سواد نداره*

----------


## Hadi.Z

*  هر چه پیش آید خوش آید ما که خندان میرویم...*

----------


## Arnold

> واقعا از این مصوبه تنها بخشی رو که قبول دارم همین حذف عمومی هاس.
> عزیزان چرا گاز روده رو به شقیقه ربط بدیم؟
> بود و نبود دروس عمومی در کنکور واقعا چه ربطی دارد به سخت و المپیادی و وقت گیر شدن و ... دروس تخصصی؟
> مگر سال 99 یا 1400 که دروس عمومی در کنکور بودند دروس شیمی و ریاضی فضایی نشد؟
> با چه منطق و استدلالی می گویید عمومی باعث می شود مثلا زیست کنکور المپیادی نشود؟
> اصلا سوالات المپیاد را دیده اید؟!!
> سوالات المپیاد اکثرا مفهومی ترین سوالاتی هستند که می شود از مفاهیم کلیدی و روابط و ... هر کتاب مطرح نمود اگر بخواهند به بهترین نحو ممکن کنکور را از حالت چرت و وقت گیر بودن فعلی به سمت و سوی مفهومی بودن ببرند که صرفا کسی که مفاهیم رو درک کرده و درس را واقعا فهمیده بتواند سوالات آن درس را پاسخ دهد قطعا در 4چوب کتاب سوالاتی بهتر از سوالات فعلی کنکور (چند مورد صحیح است؟ چند مورد غلط بیان شده؟ و ...) طراحی خواهند کرد. از طرفی تایم بیشتری به شما می دهند (بواسطه حذف عمومی ها) و دیگر از کسی که صرفا یک تست را بواسطه 2000 مرتبه حل کردن نمونه های مشابه سر جلسه زیر 2 دقیقه به پاسخ می رساند (خرخوان هایی که از هر درس 4 منبع تستی میزنند) بواسطه کمبود زمان عقب نمی افتید و کسی در کنکور قبول می شود که مفاهیم را واقعا درک کرده و نه صرفا بواسطه حل سی و چهار هزار تست فیزیک توانسته باشد فیزیک را 80 بزند. خلاصه اگر درس را درست فهمیده باشید قطعا سوال را حل خواهید کرد چون هم زمان کافی برای حل دارید و دیگر اینجا بحث مدیریت زمان مطرح نیست و هم دانش تان برای حل تست کامل است. کجای این کار به ضرر دانش آموزی که درس می خواند تمام خواهد شد؟
> حالا گیریم که چنین اتفاقی هم افتاد، عمومی حذف شد و کنکور تبدیل به المپیاد مرحله اول کشوری شد!!!!!
> شما بگویید
> ...


اعداد و ارقام شما روی کاغذ منطقیه اما در عمل وقتی کارنامه های کنکور رو میبینید متوجه تاثیر بسزای دروس عمومی خواهید شد 
که سخنان شما درین مورد مردود ه...

اما بحث دوم با تخصصی شدن کنکور احتیاج به امکانات تخصصی تر هم لازمه...از قبل کلاس خوب ،دبیر ،انواع پکیج و..ازمونو...
فردی که توی مناطق کم برخوردار زندگی میکنه معمولا حتی از داشتن
یه دبیر تخصصی با سطح قابل قبول محرومه ،و از طرفی توان هزینه های گزاف برای استفاده از امکانات مورد استفاده در مناطق برخوردار رو نداره .تاکید میکنم پولشو نداره! کسی ک به عمومی دلخوش کرده تا حد اقل بتونه بخشی از کمبود هارو جبران کنه
و از نظر امثال شما هیچ حقی نداره

مورد سوم اینکه سطح سوالات سخت بشه به خودی خود بد نیست اما بازم برنده سمپادی و استعداد درخشانه و منطقه محروم سه هیچ بازنده.اما وجود دروس عمومی باعث میشه با وجود راحتی این دروس این قضیه تعدیل بشه و کسی بایدیفات برتری نداشته باشه

مورد چهارم .شما کسی که چهارتا منبع رو خونده یه خرخون سطحی می دونید اما اولا این فرد پرتلاشه و ثانیا با این سطح کنکور قطعا عمیق و مفهومی خونده که 80 زده...چه عمومی باشه چه نباشه سرعت عمل و تسلط ملاک کاره حتی اگه 75 دقیقه به ااختصاصی برسه بازم 
شما عملا 1/5 دقیقه به ازای هر تست وقت خواهید داشت که با سخت شدن سوالات تفاوت چندانی با قبل نخواهد داشت 

مورد پنجم بازم میپرسم واسه تجربی  زبان یا فیزیک ؟

مورد ششم .اشاره به مولفان عمومی کردین 
اما به رنگارنگ تر شدن بازار تخصصی توجهی ندارین ..شاید 
این مولفان تخصصی هستن که چشم طمع دارن تا با حذف عمومی 
جیبشون بیشتر پر بشه

مورد هفت وجود دروس عمومی 12 سال اونهم با علم به عدم تاثیر در کنکور یه نوع شکنجه روانی محسوب میشه ...بدتر ازون اینکه 
از این دروس نهایی گرفته بشه اما در کنکور جایی نداشته باشه.
 دلیل بسیاره 
درنهایت امیدوارم اگ بد میشه بشه اما بدتر نشه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> اعداد و ارقام شما روی کاغذ منطقیه اما در عمل وقتی کارنامه های کنکور رو میبینید متوجه تاثیر بسزای دروس عمومی خواهید شد 
> که سخنان شما درین مورد مردود ه...
> 
> اما بحث دوم با تخصصی شدن کنکور احتیاج به امکانات تخصصی تر هم لازمه...از قبل کلاس خوب ،دبیر ،انواع پکیج و..ازمونو...
> فردی که توی مناطق کم برخوردار زندگی میکنه معمولا حتی از داشتن
> یه دبیر تخصصی با سطح قابل قبول محرومه ،و از طرفی توان هزینه های گزاف برای استفاده از امکانات مورد استفاده در مناطق برخوردار رو نداره .تاکید میکنم پولشو نداره! کسی ک به عمومی دلخوش کرده تا حد اقل بتونه بخشی از کمبود هارو جبران کنه
> و از نظر امثال شما هیچ حقی نداره
> 
> مورد سوم اینکه سطح سوالات سخت بشه به خودی خود بد نیست اما بازم برنده سمپادی و استعداد درخشانه و منطقه محروم سه هیچ بازنده.اما وجود دروس عمومی باعث میشه با وجود راحتی این دروس این قضیه تعدیل بشه و کسی بایدیفات برتری نداشته باشه
> ...


1- مشخص میشه حرف ها و نتیجه گیری من بعد از انجام اون محاسبات رو با دقت کافی مطالعه نکردین. اون قسمتی که " عملا بدون عمومی بالا امکان قبول شدن ضعیف هست " در واقع عمومی بالای 65% کلید قبولی در کنکور های اخیر بوده (پایین زدن عمومی= عدم قبولی) پس ابدا تاثیر دروس عمومی در قبولی را ضعیف ندانستم.

2-سوالات شیمی کنکور 99 سخت و وقت گیر مطرح شد، کتاب های درسی چاپ 98 به قبل چه تفاوتی با کتاب های درسی چاپ 98 به بعد داشتند. (در ریاضی هم) // کتاب های کمک درسی بازار چطور؟ آن ها چه تفاوتی داشتند؟ غیر از این است که انتشارات در این سال ها سوالات آسان و متوسط را در کتاب های جامع شان، سوالات سخت و مفهومی تر را در کتاب های تکمیلی شان (همانند نردبام، آیکیو و ...) و سوالات جدید و ایده دار شان را در آزمون های مختلف شان به چاپ و نشر رسانده اند؟! حال با تغییر روند سوالات تخصصی یک کتاب دیگر نیز به این مجموعه اضاف می شود (بعنوان مثال: مجموعه کتاب های برای نابغه ها) و عملا دانش آموزان گیج و گنگ تر از قبل باید در بازار کتاب های رنگارنگ به دنبال منابع مناسب بگردند و طبق معمول مشاوران تحصیلی توصیه می کنند هر کس بنابه سطح اولیه خود یک منبع از هزاران منبع بازار را انتخاب و طبق آن پیش بیاید تا به سطح قابل قبولی رسیده و سپس کتاب های برای نابغه ها را تهیه کند و این روند تا زمانی که کنکور برگزار می شود ادامه خواهد داشت. یک سال سوالات زیست را سخت ، مفهومی و جدید مطرح می کنند و سال دیگر فیزیک را ، برای دانش آموزی که مطالعه مفهومی دارد و مطالب را کاملا یاد گرفته و با شرکت در آزمون و تحلیل آن انواع اقسام سوالات را بهرحال دیده و حل کرده چه تفاوتی می کند سوالات سخت باشند یا آسان؟! بهرحال قبولی وابسه است به عملکرد کلی داوطلب نسبت به بقیه و این بقیه از جنس خود دانش آموز هستند. // *ریاضی 1400 را طوری طرح کردند که ژنرال ها و پکیج فروش ها و ... همه و همه به همراه باقی دانش اموزان نتوانستند درصدی بهتر از 30-40 درصد پاسخ دهند، حال سوال من از شما این است: " ژنرال ریاضی کشور امسال چه تغییری در سبک و سیاق همیشگی تدریس ریاضی خود داد؟! " یا حتی آن معلم خوب که همه تعریف اش را می کنند " غیر از عوض کردن بخشی از سوالات جزوه اش " چه تغییری در روند آموزشی کلاس خود داده است؟!! این معلمان و اساتیغ بازاری که در تیغ زدن دانش آموزان هنر دارند کدام شان امسال خا.یه نمودند سر جلسه کنکور شرکت کنند و خود ریاضی را 100 نه، 80 نه، بالای 70 بزنند؟!! (دیگر وقتی این اساتید خودشان نمی توانند درصد بالایی بزنند چطور انتظار دارید این سگان و شغالان بیایند منابعی را تالیف کنند که دانش آموزان با مطالعه آن از پس یک کنکور بسیار سخت و بقول شما المپیادی بر بیایند و مثلا اگر کسی آن منبع را کار نکرد نتواند به درصد بالایی برسد. همه این ها خیالاتی بیش نیست!)*

3-اولا من چون خود سمپادی بودم این را با اطمینان به شما می گویم که در این مدارس برای کسی به هیچ عنوان حتی به اندازه یک نانو گرم نـریده اند! این از این. // در ثانی همین الان هم دانش آموز منطقه محرومی که نمی داند چطور تست ترجمه عربی کنکور را با قواعد رد گزینه و پیدا کردن ریز نکات رد کند و  می نشیند یکی یکی کلمات و گزینه ها را ترجمه می کند و هزینه شرکت در کلاس + خرید کتاب کمک درسی عربی و حتی گوشی همراه برای مشاهده کلاس های رایگان را ندارد 10 هیچ از داوطلب تهرانی که تست های ترجمه را زیر 30 ثانیه با قاعده ای که فلاح به او یاد داده حل می کند عقب هستند // ثالثا دروس عمومی باعث تعدیل می شود؟!! (خنده ام گرفته واقعا) سال 97 رفیقی داشتم که در رشته ریاضی تراز آزمون هایش 8400 و رتبه کشوری اش همیشه 1 تا 10 کانون بود، سر جلسه کنکور حالش خراب می شود و گند می زند به زبان و رتبه اش بجای تک شدن، 27 منطقه 1 شد! جالب اینجاست که ایشون درس های تخصصی را 90 و 100 می زدند و عموما در آزمون ها از رتبه 1 کشور کنکور آن سال قوی تر بود ریاضی + فیزیک + شیمی شان!

4- من نگفتم کسی که 4 منبع زده سطحی است. خرخون بودن لزوما به معنای سطحی خواندن نیست! کسی که سطحی می خواند هم لزوما خرخوان نیست (این دو هیچ ارتباطی بهم ندارند) ولی چرا اینطور به قضیه نگاه نکنیم؟ کسی که یک منبع (یا نهایت 2 منبع) را خوانده و توانسته به 80 برسد، قطعا فردی بوده که خوب یاد گرفته تمام مفاهیم را ولی امیدوارم قبول کنید که چنین شخصی در مقابل فردی خرخوان و بقول شما پرتلاش که 4 منبع بازار را حل کرده از نظر تایمی و سرعت عمل باز نیز کم می آورد و سرعت عمل فرد دوم نه بواسطه " فهم بیشتر و بهتر " بلکه تنها و تنها بدلیل " تکرار بیشتر " بهتر از فرد اول و نتیجتا تفاوت درصد سایر درس های این دو نفر تفاوت ها را رقم خواهد زد. اولی با زیست 70 می شود رتبه 500 کنکور و دیگری با زیست 80 می شود رتبه 300 کنکور.* از نظر من ساختار کنونی کنکور چیزی به اسم " عمق مطالعه " و در واقع مرحله "آموزش" را تبدیل کرده است به کم اهمیت ترین بخش فرایند یادگیری هر درس و در مقابل " سرعت عمل و مدیریت آزمون " را بسیار نکته قرار داده. زمان دروس تخصصی برای عموم داوطلبان کنکور بقدری کم است که آن بیچاره ها مجبور می شوند فریب حرف های یک مشت دزد و دلال همچون تکنیک های قض....اتی ها و ژنرال ها و .... را خورده و در کلاس این اساتید که شعارِ " هر تست فیزیک فقط در 30 ثانیه " می دهند ثبت نام کنند و نهایتا همان مفاهیم اصلی را نیز از یاد برده و به سیاهی لشکران پشت کنکور مبدل شوند. در صورتی که اگر ساختار فعلی کنکور تغییر کند و به سمت زمان بیشتر و مفهومی تر شدن سوالات (همان روندی که به نام المپیادی شدن سوالات از آن واهمه دارید) برود دیگر هیچ کدام از این دریوزه های پول پرست کلاس شان پر نمی شود و بازار کاسبان تکنیکی فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی و ... کنکور بی مشتری خواهد ماند. (دقیقا برعکس چیزی که فکر می کنید، یعنی نیاز های جدید با مفهومی شدن سوالات کنکور و افزایش تایم اتفاق نمی افتد و اگر هم نیازی باشد، نیاز به معلمان مفهومی کار و مدعی کنکور است که الان کم نداریم، نهایتا 4 تا سوال سخت تر سر کلاس حل می کنند تا نان حلال به خانه برند :-) )*

5- اگر به من باشد قطعا فیزیک را انتخاب می کنم. (فیزیک عشقه و زبان هم آنقدری لازم که سیستم معیوب آموزشی کشور و مطالعه برای کنکور آن پاسخگوی نیاز های فعلی نیست و هر کس باید جدای از کنکور و مدرسه حتما کلاس تخصصی اش را برود وگرنه ...)

6-بالاتر توضیح دادم که چنین نیست یا کمتر چنین است و همین الان هم ... (ادامه نمیدم از حوصله خارجه)

7-شکنجه بدتر میدونی چیه؟
این که سر کلاس زبان مدرسه یک مافنگی بیاوند که نه تکنیک های لازم برای حل تست های گرامر را آموزش می دهد و نه حتی ترجمه درست حسابی کار می کند و توی دانش آموز مجبوری یکی دو میلیون هزینه کنی و سر کلاس یک استاد کنکوری که برای کنکور زبان ات رو قوی می کنه بشینی یا کتاب خوبی علاوه بر درس های مدرسه ات پیدا کنی بخوانی و نهایتا دو الی سه الی چهار مرتبه به شیوه های مختلف یک زبان تخ.می را بخوانی ولی در نهایت با دیدن یک گردشگر در میدان اصلی شهرتان در حرف زدن عادی باهاش دچار مشکل باشی!
این که سر کلاس عربی مدرسه .... (ادامه نمیدم خودتان بهتر میدونید...)

----------


## _Hamid_

> 1- مشخص میشه حرف ها و نتیجه گیری من بعد از انجام اون محاسبات رو با دقت کافی مطالعه نکردین. اون قسمتی که " عملا بدون عمومی بالا امکان قبول شدن ضعیف هست " در واقع عمومی بالای 65% کلید قبولی در کنکور های اخیر بوده (پایین زدن عمومی= عدم قبولی) پس ابدا تاثیر دروس عمومی در قبولی را ضعیف ندانستم.
> 
> 2-سوالات شیمی کنکور 99 سخت و وقت گیر مطرح شد، کتاب های درسی چاپ 98 به قبل چه تفاوتی با کتاب های درسی چاپ 98 به بعد داشتند. (در ریاضی هم) // کتاب های کمک درسی بازار چطور؟ آن ها چه تفاوتی داشتند؟ غیر از این است که انتشارات در این سال ها سوالات آسان و متوسط را در کتاب های جامع شان، سوالات سخت و مفهومی تر را در کتاب های تکمیلی شان (همانند نردبام، آیکیو و ...) و سوالات جدید و ایده دار شان را در آزمون های مختلف شان به چاپ و نشر رسانده اند؟! حال با تغییر روند سوالات تخصصی یک کتاب دیگر نیز به این مجموعه اضاف می شود (بعنوان مثال: مجموعه کتاب های برای نابغه ها) و عملا دانش آموزان گیج و گنگ تر از قبل باید در بازار کتاب های رنگارنگ به دنبال منابع مناسب بگردند و طبق معمول مشاوران تحصیلی توصیه می کنند هر کس بنابه سطح اولیه خود یک منبع از هزاران منبع بازار را انتخاب و طبق آن پیش بیاید تا به سطح قابل قبولی رسیده و سپس کتاب های برای نابغه ها را تهیه کند و این روند تا زمانی که کنکور برگزار می شود ادامه خواهد داشت. یک سال سوالات زیست را سخت ، مفهومی و جدید مطرح می کنند و سال دیگر فیزیک را ، برای دانش آموزی که مطالعه مفهومی دارد و مطالب را کاملا یاد گرفته و با شرکت در آزمون و تحلیل آن انواع اقسام سوالات را بهرحال دیده و حل کرده چه تفاوتی می کند سوالات سخت باشند یا آسان؟! بهرحال قبولی وابسه است به عملکرد کلی داوطلب نسبت به بقیه و این بقیه از جنس خود دانش آموز هستند. // *ریاضی 1400 را طوری طرح کردند که ژنرال ها و پکیج فروش ها و ... همه و همه به همراه باقی دانش اموزان نتوانستند درصدی بهتر از 30-40 درصد پاسخ دهند، حال سوال من از شما این است: " ژنرال ریاضی کشور امسال چه تغییری در سبک و سیاق همیشگی تدریس ریاضی خود داد؟! " یا حتی آن معلم خوب که همه تعریف اش را می کنند " غیر از عوض کردن بخشی از سوالات جزوه اش " چه تغییری در روند آموزشی کلاس خود داده است؟!! این معلمان و اساتیغ بازاری که در تیغ زدن دانش آموزان هنر دارند کدام شان امسال خا.یه نمودند سر جلسه کنکور شرکت کنند و خود ریاضی را 100 نه، 80 نه، بالای 70 بزنند؟!! (دیگر وقتی این اساتید خودشان نمی توانند درصد بالایی بزنند چطور انتظار دارید این سگان و شغالان بیایند منابعی را تالیف کنند که دانش آموزان با مطالعه آن از پس یک کنکور بسیار سخت و بقول شما المپیادی بر بیایند و مثلا اگر کسی آن منبع را کار نکرد نتواند به درصد بالایی برسد. همه این ها خیالاتی بیش نیست!)*
> 
> 3-اولا من چون خود سمپادی بودم این را با اطمینان به شما می گویم که در این مدارس برای کسی به هیچ عنوان حتی به اندازه یک نانو گرم نـریده اند! این از این. // در ثانی همین الان هم دانش آموز منطقه محرومی که نمی داند چطور تست ترجمه عربی کنکور را با قواعد رد گزینه و پیدا کردن ریز نکات رد کند و  می نشیند یکی یکی کلمات و گزینه ها را ترجمه می کند و هزینه شرکت در کلاس + خرید کتاب کمک درسی عربی و حتی گوشی همراه برای مشاهده کلاس های رایگان را ندارد 10 هیچ از داوطلب تهرانی که تست های ترجمه را زیر 30 ثانیه با قاعده ای که فلاح به او یاد داده حل می کند عقب هستند // ثالثا دروس عمومی باعث تعدیل می شود؟!! (خنده ام گرفته واقعا) سال 97 رفیقی داشتم که در رشته ریاضی تراز آزمون هایش 8400 و رتبه کشوری اش همیشه 1 تا 10 کانون بود، سر جلسه کنکور حالش خراب می شود و گند می زند به زبان و رتبه اش بجای تک شدن، 27 منطقه 1 شد! جالب اینجاست که ایشون درس های تخصصی را 90 و 100 می زدند و عموما در آزمون ها از رتبه 1 کشور کنکور آن سال قوی تر بود ریاضی + فیزیک + شیمی شان!
> 
> 4- من نگفتم کسی که 4 منبع زده سطحی است. خرخون بودن لزوما به معنای سطحی خواندن نیست! کسی که سطحی می خواند هم لزوما خرخوان نیست (این دو هیچ ارتباطی بهم ندارند) ولی چرا اینطور به قضیه نگاه نکنیم؟ کسی که یک منبع (یا نهایت 2 منبع) را خوانده و توانسته به 80 برسد، قطعا فردی بوده که خوب یاد گرفته تمام مفاهیم را ولی امیدوارم قبول کنید که چنین شخصی در مقابل فردی خرخوان و بقول شما پرتلاش که 4 منبع بازار را حل کرده از نظر تایمی و سرعت عمل باز نیز کم می آورد و سرعت عمل فرد دوم نه بواسطه " فهم بیشتر و بهتر " بلکه تنها و تنها بدلیل " تکرار بیشتر " بهتر از فرد اول و نتیجتا تفاوت درصد سایر درس های این دو نفر تفاوت ها را رقم خواهد زد. اولی با زیست 70 می شود رتبه 500 کنکور و دیگری با زیست 80 می شود رتبه 300 کنکور.* از نظر من ساختار کنونی کنکور چیزی به اسم " عمق مطالعه " و در واقع مرحله "آموزش" را تبدیل کرده است به کم اهمیت ترین بخش فرایند یادگیری هر درس و در مقابل " سرعت عمل و مدیریت آزمون " را بسیار نکته قرار داده. زمان دروس تخصصی برای عموم داوطلبان کنکور بقدری کم است که آن بیچاره ها مجبور می شوند فریب حرف های یک مشت دزد و دلال همچون تکنیک های قض....اتی ها و ژنرال ها و .... را خورده و در کلاس این اساتید که شعارِ " هر تست فیزیک فقط در 30 ثانیه " می دهند ثبت نام کنند و نهایتا همان مفاهیم اصلی را نیز از یاد برده و به سیاهی لشکران پشت کنکور مبدل شوند. در صورتی که اگر ساختار فعلی کنکور تغییر کند و به سمت زمان بیشتر و مفهومی تر شدن سوالات (همان روندی که به نام المپیادی شدن سوالات از آن واهمه دارید) برود دیگر هیچ کدام از این دریوزه های پول پرست کلاس شان پر نمی شود و بازار کاسبان تکنیکی فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی و ... کنکور بی مشتری خواهد ماند. (دقیقا برعکس چیزی که فکر می کنید، یعنی نیاز های جدید با مفهومی شدن سوالات کنکور و افزایش تایم اتفاق نمی افتد و اگر هم نیازی باشد، نیاز به معلمان مفهومی کار و مدعی کنکور است که الان کم نداریم، نهایتا 4 تا سوال سخت تر سر کلاس حل می کنند تا نان حلال به خانه برند :-) )*
> 
> 5- اگر به من باشد قطعا فیزیک را انتخاب می کنم. (فیزیک عشقه و زبان هم آنقدری لازم که سیستم معیوب آموزشی کشور و مطالعه برای کنکور آن پاسخگوی نیاز های فعلی نیست و هر کس باید جدای از کنکور و مدرسه حتما کلاس تخصصی اش را برود وگرنه ...)
> ...


جناب مهدی آرتور ، حذف دروس عمومی و تأثیر قطعی ۶۰ درصدی معدل در این مصوبه مثل زنجیر به هم متصل هستند . یعنی به هیچ عنوان امکان نداره دروس عمومی تو کنکور حذف بشه و تأثیر معدل هم مثبت باقی بمونه ! دقیقاً مشکل ما هم با مصوبه همینه . حالا مشکل دیگه ای هم که هست اینه که قطع به یقین با تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی قطعی معدل و حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور شاهد امتحانات نهایی سخت تر از قبل خواهیم بود . در ضمن تأثیر معدل دروس عمومی به دلیل این که در کنکور حضور ندارند به جای ۶۰ درصد ، ۱۰۰ درصد خواهد بود. 
اگر تأثیر قطعی معدل به جای ۶۰ درصد مثلاً ۴۰ درصد اعمال بشه و سطح امتحانات نهایی هم مثل سال های ۹۸ ، ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ باشه من هم با حذف دروس عمومی موافقم .

----------


## mahdi_artur

> جناب مهدی آرتور ، حذف دروس عمومی و تأثیر قطعی ۶۰ درصدی معدل در این مصوبه مثل زنجیر به هم متصل هستند . یعنی به هیچ عنوان امکان نداره دروس عمومی تو کنکور حذف بشه و تأثیر معدل هم مثبت باقی بمونه ! دقیقاً مشکل ما هم با مصوبه همینه . حالا مشکل دیگه ای هم که هست اینه که قطع به یقین با تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی قطعی معدل و حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور شاهد امتحانات نهایی سخت تر از قبل خواهیم بود . در ضمن تأثیر معدل دروس عمومی به دلیل این که در کنکور حضور ندارند به جای ۶۰ درصد ، ۱۰۰ درصد خواهد بود. 
> اگر تأثیر قطعی معدل به جای ۶۰ درصد مثلاً ۴۰ درصد اعمال بشه و سطح امتحانات نهایی هم مثل سال های ۹۸ ، ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ باشه من هم با حذف دروس عمومی موافقم .


بحث منم فقط روی دروس عمومی بود.

تاثیر معدل قطعی فاجعه به بار میاره....

----------


## reza1401

> واقعا از این مصوبه تنها بخشی رو که قبول دارم همین حذف عمومی هاس.
> عزیزان چرا گاز روده رو به شقیقه ربط بدیم؟
> بود و نبود دروس عمومی در کنکور واقعا چه ربطی دارد به سخت و المپیادی و وقت گیر شدن و ... دروس تخصصی؟
> مگر سال 99 یا 1400 که دروس عمومی در کنکور بودند دروس شیمی و ریاضی فضایی نشد؟
> با چه منطق و استدلالی می گویید عمومی باعث می شود مثلا زیست کنکور المپیادی نشود؟
> اصلا سوالات المپیاد را دیده اید؟!!
> سوالات المپیاد اکثرا مفهومی ترین سوالاتی هستند که می شود از مفاهیم کلیدی و روابط و ... هر کتاب مطرح نمود اگر بخواهند به بهترین نحو ممکن کنکور را از حالت چرت و وقت گیر بودن فعلی به سمت و سوی مفهومی بودن ببرند که صرفا کسی که مفاهیم رو درک کرده و درس را واقعا فهمیده بتواند سوالات آن درس را پاسخ دهد قطعا در 4چوب کتاب سوالاتی بهتر از سوالات فعلی کنکور (چند مورد صحیح است؟ چند مورد غلط بیان شده؟ و ...) طراحی خواهند کرد. از طرفی تایم بیشتری به شما می دهند (بواسطه حذف عمومی ها) و دیگر از کسی که صرفا یک تست را بواسطه 2000 مرتبه حل کردن نمونه های مشابه سر جلسه زیر 2 دقیقه به پاسخ می رساند (خرخوان هایی که از هر درس 4 منبع تستی میزنند) بواسطه کمبود زمان عقب نمی افتید و کسی در کنکور قبول می شود که مفاهیم را واقعا درک کرده و نه صرفا بواسطه حل سی و چهار هزار تست فیزیک توانسته باشد فیزیک را 80 بزند. خلاصه اگر درس را درست فهمیده باشید قطعا سوال را حل خواهید کرد چون هم زمان کافی برای حل دارید و دیگر اینجا بحث مدیریت زمان مطرح نیست و هم دانش تان برای حل تست کامل است. کجای این کار به ضرر دانش آموزی که درس می خواند تمام خواهد شد؟
> حالا گیریم که چنین اتفاقی هم افتاد، عمومی حذف شد و کنکور تبدیل به المپیاد مرحله اول کشوری شد!!!!!
> شما بگویید
> ...


*البته بین دروس عمومی ادبیات تاثیر زیادی داره.چون توسالای اخیر مفهومی طرح میشه و تعداد افرادی که بتونن بالای هفتاد درصد بزنن خیلی کمتره نسبت به سایر دروس عمومی و از طرفی ضریبش هم ۴ هست.که یعنی به نوعی میشه گفت هر ۳ تستش به اندازه ی دوتست یه درس اختصاصی ضریب ۶میتونه موثرباشه.الان چندساله که شما اگه به کل کتاب فارسی مسلط باشی ولی دانش آرایه و دستور و قرابت رو عمقی بلد نباشی حتی به پنجاه درصد هم تواین درس نمیشه رسید.
الان ویس کرمی که قراره توجلسه شورای سنجش باشه جز موافقین عمومیه و توعید گفته بود اگه شورا رای به حذف دروس عمومی بده نامه می نویسیم به رهبری تا جلوی شورا گرفته بشه .چون دروس عمومی فرهنگسازن ونباید حذف بشن.ولی درمورد تاثیر معدل فکر نکنم چندان مخالف باشه.بنابراین خدسم اینه دروس عمومی رو نگه میدارن ولی تاثیر معدلو ممکنه اعمال کنن.حالا ۶۰ درصد یا کمترشو نمیدونم.چون بخشی که باهاش مخالفت کرده حدف دروس عمومی بوده.*

----------


## Arnold

تاثیر قطعی همون قدر مسخره است که حذف عمومی
اینجا هیچ کس جواب منو نداد کدوم یک از بند های این طرح 
به نفع قشر محرومه؟و تصویب نشدنش به ضرر چه کسی خواهد بود 
اگه منفعت کلی رو در نظر بگیریم این طرح از چاله به چاه رفتنه
اما مسأله منفعت شخصیه
درحال حاضر صندلی های رشته های تاپ عمدتا 
با افرادی از قشر متوسط و متوسط به بالا پر شده 
و قشر مستضعف کپر نشین امار خیلی کمی در این بین داره
با وجود این طرح احتمال قبولی مناطق محروم بشدت افت میکنه

----------


## Linomis

> 1- مشخص میشه حرف ها و نتیجه گیری من بعد از انجام اون محاسبات رو با دقت کافی مطالعه نکردین. اون قسمتی که " عملا بدون عمومی بالا امکان قبول شدن ضعیف هست " در واقع عمومی بالای 65% کلید قبولی در کنکور های اخیر بوده (پایین زدن عمومی= عدم قبولی) پس ابدا تاثیر دروس عمومی در قبولی را ضعیف ندانستم.
> 
> 2-سوالات شیمی کنکور 99 سخت و وقت گیر مطرح شد، کتاب های درسی چاپ 98 به قبل چه تفاوتی با کتاب های درسی چاپ 98 به بعد داشتند. (در ریاضی هم) // کتاب های کمک درسی بازار چطور؟ آن ها چه تفاوتی داشتند؟ غیر از این است که انتشارات در این سال ها سوالات آسان و متوسط را در کتاب های جامع شان، سوالات سخت و مفهومی تر را در کتاب های تکمیلی شان (همانند نردبام، آیکیو و ...) و سوالات جدید و ایده دار شان را در آزمون های مختلف شان به چاپ و نشر رسانده اند؟! حال با تغییر روند سوالات تخصصی یک کتاب دیگر نیز به این مجموعه اضاف می شود (بعنوان مثال: مجموعه کتاب های برای نابغه ها) و عملا دانش آموزان گیج و گنگ تر از قبل باید در بازار کتاب های رنگارنگ به دنبال منابع مناسب بگردند و طبق معمول مشاوران تحصیلی توصیه می کنند هر کس بنابه سطح اولیه خود یک منبع از هزاران منبع بازار را انتخاب و طبق آن پیش بیاید تا به سطح قابل قبولی رسیده و سپس کتاب های برای نابغه ها را تهیه کند و این روند تا زمانی که کنکور برگزار می شود ادامه خواهد داشت. یک سال سوالات زیست را سخت ، مفهومی و جدید مطرح می کنند و سال دیگر فیزیک را ، برای دانش آموزی که مطالعه مفهومی دارد و مطالب را کاملا یاد گرفته و با شرکت در آزمون و تحلیل آن انواع اقسام سوالات را بهرحال دیده و حل کرده چه تفاوتی می کند سوالات سخت باشند یا آسان؟! بهرحال قبولی وابسه است به عملکرد کلی داوطلب نسبت به بقیه و این بقیه از جنس خود دانش آموز هستند. // *ریاضی 1400 را طوری طرح کردند که ژنرال ها و پکیج فروش ها و ... همه و همه به همراه باقی دانش اموزان نتوانستند درصدی بهتر از 30-40 درصد پاسخ دهند، حال سوال من از شما این است: " ژنرال ریاضی کشور امسال چه تغییری در سبک و سیاق همیشگی تدریس ریاضی خود داد؟! " یا حتی آن معلم خوب که همه تعریف اش را می کنند " غیر از عوض کردن بخشی از سوالات جزوه اش " چه تغییری در روند آموزشی کلاس خود داده است؟!! این معلمان و اساتیغ بازاری که در تیغ زدن دانش آموزان هنر دارند کدام شان امسال خا.یه نمودند سر جلسه کنکور شرکت کنند و خود ریاضی را 100 نه، 80 نه، بالای 70 بزنند؟!! (دیگر وقتی این اساتید خودشان نمی توانند درصد بالایی بزنند چطور انتظار دارید این سگان و شغالان بیایند منابعی را تالیف کنند که دانش آموزان با مطالعه آن از پس یک کنکور بسیار سخت و بقول شما المپیادی بر بیایند و مثلا اگر کسی آن منبع را کار نکرد نتواند به درصد بالایی برسد. همه این ها خیالاتی بیش نیست!)*
> 
> 3-اولا من چون خود سمپادی بودم این را با اطمینان به شما می گویم که در این مدارس برای کسی به هیچ عنوان حتی به اندازه یک نانو گرم نـریده اند! این از این. // در ثانی همین الان هم دانش آموز منطقه محرومی که نمی داند چطور تست ترجمه عربی کنکور را با قواعد رد گزینه و پیدا کردن ریز نکات رد کند و  می نشیند یکی یکی کلمات و گزینه ها را ترجمه می کند و هزینه شرکت در کلاس + خرید کتاب کمک درسی عربی و حتی گوشی همراه برای مشاهده کلاس های رایگان را ندارد 10 هیچ از داوطلب تهرانی که تست های ترجمه را زیر 30 ثانیه با قاعده ای که فلاح به او یاد داده حل می کند عقب هستند // ثالثا دروس عمومی باعث تعدیل می شود؟!! (خنده ام گرفته واقعا) سال 97 رفیقی داشتم که در رشته ریاضی تراز آزمون هایش 8400 و رتبه کشوری اش همیشه 1 تا 10 کانون بود، سر جلسه کنکور حالش خراب می شود و گند می زند به زبان و رتبه اش بجای تک شدن، 27 منطقه 1 شد! جالب اینجاست که ایشون درس های تخصصی را 90 و 100 می زدند و عموما در آزمون ها از رتبه 1 کشور کنکور آن سال قوی تر بود ریاضی + فیزیک + شیمی شان!
> 
> 4- من نگفتم کسی که 4 منبع زده سطحی است. خرخون بودن لزوما به معنای سطحی خواندن نیست! کسی که سطحی می خواند هم لزوما خرخوان نیست (این دو هیچ ارتباطی بهم ندارند) ولی چرا اینطور به قضیه نگاه نکنیم؟ کسی که یک منبع (یا نهایت 2 منبع) را خوانده و توانسته به 80 برسد، قطعا فردی بوده که خوب یاد گرفته تمام مفاهیم را ولی امیدوارم قبول کنید که چنین شخصی در مقابل فردی خرخوان و بقول شما پرتلاش که 4 منبع بازار را حل کرده از نظر تایمی و سرعت عمل باز نیز کم می آورد و سرعت عمل فرد دوم نه بواسطه " فهم بیشتر و بهتر " بلکه تنها و تنها بدلیل " تکرار بیشتر " بهتر از فرد اول و نتیجتا تفاوت درصد سایر درس های این دو نفر تفاوت ها را رقم خواهد زد. اولی با زیست 70 می شود رتبه 500 کنکور و دیگری با زیست 80 می شود رتبه 300 کنکور.* از نظر من ساختار کنونی کنکور چیزی به اسم " عمق مطالعه " و در واقع مرحله "آموزش" را تبدیل کرده است به کم اهمیت ترین بخش فرایند یادگیری هر درس و در مقابل " سرعت عمل و مدیریت آزمون " را بسیار نکته قرار داده. زمان دروس تخصصی برای عموم داوطلبان کنکور بقدری کم است که آن بیچاره ها مجبور می شوند فریب حرف های یک مشت دزد و دلال همچون تکنیک های قض....اتی ها و ژنرال ها و .... را خورده و در کلاس این اساتید که شعارِ " هر تست فیزیک فقط در 30 ثانیه " می دهند ثبت نام کنند و نهایتا همان مفاهیم اصلی را نیز از یاد برده و به سیاهی لشکران پشت کنکور مبدل شوند. در صورتی که اگر ساختار فعلی کنکور تغییر کند و به سمت زمان بیشتر و مفهومی تر شدن سوالات (همان روندی که به نام المپیادی شدن سوالات از آن واهمه دارید) برود دیگر هیچ کدام از این دریوزه های پول پرست کلاس شان پر نمی شود و بازار کاسبان تکنیکی فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی و ... کنکور بی مشتری خواهد ماند. (دقیقا برعکس چیزی که فکر می کنید، یعنی نیاز های جدید با مفهومی شدن سوالات کنکور و افزایش تایم اتفاق نمی افتد و اگر هم نیازی باشد، نیاز به معلمان مفهومی کار و مدعی کنکور است که الان کم نداریم، نهایتا 4 تا سوال سخت تر سر کلاس حل می کنند تا نان حلال به خانه برند :-) )*
> 
> 5- اگر به من باشد قطعا فیزیک را انتخاب می کنم. (فیزیک عشقه و زبان هم آنقدری لازم که سیستم معیوب آموزشی کشور و مطالعه برای کنکور آن پاسخگوی نیاز های فعلی نیست و هر کس باید جدای از کنکور و مدرسه حتما کلاس تخصصی اش را برود وگرنه ...)
> ...


اقای آرتور  :Yahoo (4): شرمنده اینجا پیام میدم خصوصیتون بسته بود
ی چندتا سوال ازتون دارم خواستم بپرسم امکانش هست ی راه ارتباطی خارج از اینجا با خودتون بهم بدین که بهتون پیام بدم ؟

----------


## Arnold

معدل دوستان گرامی..تقلب به قدری گسترده بوده که در اولین امتحان نهایی خبرش کار شده ..فقط 24 دقیقه بعد از شروع برگزاری سوالات به صورت عمومی افشا شده
https://b2n.ir/s67757

----------


## mahdi_artur

> معدل دوستان گرامی..تقلب به قدری گسترده بوده که در اولین امتحان نهایی خبرش کار شده ..فقط 24 دقیقه بعد از شروع برگزاری سوالات به صورت عمومی افشا شده
> https://b2n.ir/s67757


میگن سوالات 8:19 لو رفته (+جوابش یکم بعد)

کنکور هم همینطور لو میره و کسی دقت نمیکنه، هر سال بچه های تجربی همون سال یه اعتراض ریزی روی نحوه برگزاری کنکور ریاضی که سوالاتش قبل ساعت 10 صبح به بیرون نشت میکنه (و فرداش هم سوالات تجربی به بیرون درز پیدا میکنه) میکنن و تنها خواسته ای که از سنجش دارن قطع کردن اینترنته. ولی امنیت سنجش به یه طرفش میگیره. الان 5 ساله (از 96 به بعد) سوالات کنکور به بیرون نشت عمومی پیدا میکنه که اوج این لو رفتن همراه با کلید واژه در کانال های پرجمعیت همین سال 1400 بود که چند صد نفر تونستن تقلب کنن و تعداد زیادی شون الان نشستن دانشگاه و به ریش کنکوریا میخندن. (البته قبل از 96 هم سوالات لو می رفت ولی نه اینجور که سال های اخیر لو رفته.)

وقتی یه کنکور رو با امنیت بالا نمیتونن برگزار کنن با اون همه تدابیر مختلف، دیگه چه انتظاری هست از امنیت نهایی؟!

----------


## Arnold

> میگن سوالات 8:19 لو رفته (+جوابش یکم بعد)
> 
> کنکور هم همینطور لو میره و کسی دقت نمیکنه، هر سال بچه های تجربی همون سال یه اعتراض ریزی روی نحوه برگزاری کنکور ریاضی که سوالاتش قبل ساعت 10 صبح به بیرون نشت میکنه (و فرداش هم سوالات تجربی به بیرون درز پیدا میکنه) میکنن و تنها خواسته ای که از سنجش دارن قطع کردن اینترنته. ولی امنیت سنجش به یه طرفش میگیره. الان 5 ساله (از 96 به بعد) سوالات کنکور به بیرون نشت عمومی پیدا میکنه که اوج این لو رفتن همراه با کلید واژه در کانال های پرجمعیت همین سال 1400 بود که چند صد نفر تونستن تقلب کنن و تعداد زیادی شون الان نشستن دانشگاه و به ریش کنکوریا میخندن. (البته قبل از 96 هم سوالات لو می رفت ولی نه اینجور که سال های اخیر لو رفته.)
> 
> وقتی یه کنکور رو با امنیت بالا نمیتونن برگزار کنن با اون همه تدابیر مختلف، دیگه چه انتظاری هست از امنیت نهایی؟!


همیشه یه درصد خطایی وجود داره 
اما این مورد کلا خودش خطا ی کامل حساب میشه

کنکور باز فیلتر های بیشتری داره .و شما حداقل باید 
هزینه جاسوس افزار و خرید کلید رو متقبل بشی 
که معمولا بالای ده تومن آب میخوره وخودش باعث میشه خیل عظیمی حتی اگه بخوان نتونن تقلب کنن .زمان کمتر و تعدد سوال 
و ریسک بالا با توجه به عواقب شدید تر لو رفتن نسبت به نهایی هم اضاف کنید .عملا با یه دستگاه پارازیت انداز تو هر حوزه 
تقلب به صفر میل میکنه و چون متمرکز هست و تعداد حوزه ها کمتره و یکبار درسال برگزار میشه امکان نظارت امنیتی با کیفیت تر هم افزایش پیدا میکنه .در حالی که آموزش پرورش 

باید سالها صرف زیر سازی و تغییر روند ازمونهاش بکنه تازه اگه بودجه و امکانات لازم رو از قبل اوکی در نظر بگیریم.
بنظرم بهتره اصلا آموزش پرورش در غربال گری و فرایند مستقیم کنکور ورود نکنه .

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> تاثیر قطعی همون قدر مسخره است که حذف عمومی
> اینجا هیچ کس جواب منو نداد کدوم یک از بند های این طرح 
> به نفع قشر محرومه؟و تصویب نشدنش به ضرر چه کسی خواهد بود 
> اگه منفعت کلی رو در نظر بگیریم این طرح از چاله به چاه رفتنه
> اما مسأله منفعت شخصیه
> درحال حاضر صندلی های رشته های تاپ عمدتا 
> با افرادی از قشر متوسط و متوسط به بالا پر شده 
> و قشر مستضعف کپر نشین امار خیلی کمی در این بین داره
> با وجود این طرح احتمال قبولی مناطق محروم بشدت افت میکنه


اصلا یه چیز مسخره ای که وجود داره اینه که خیلی از کنکوری ها توی سالای مختلف امتحان دادن. یه سریا ۱۴۰۰ یه سری ۹۹ یه سری ۹۸ و... خب اینا هر کدوم نمراتی که کسب کردن از سوالای متفاوت بوده! یه سال ممکنه نهایی سخت تر بشه یه سال آسون‌تر. چطوری نمره اینارو با هم میسنجن؟

----------


## Rebi

خسته نباشید دوستان  خدا قوت
من نه ریاضی انچنان بلدم که محاسبه امتیاز دروس کنم و نه وقتم اجازه این چنین محاسباتی میده
حرف من با دوستانی هستش که خواهان حذف عمومی هستند
واقعا پزشکی که ادبیات ندونه پزشکه؟
حداقل به بهانه کنکوری سخت و مفهومی ما پی کتاب های قرابت معنایی میرویم که هزاران بیت ادبی فوق العاده زیبا و با احساس و با طراوت دارند
ما زمانی منقرض خواهیم شد که مانند ربات محاسبه کنیم مثل یک پزشک زیست بدونیم و قوانین تسلا و نیوتن رو بفهمیم اما عاجز باشیم برای درک کردن استعاره ای زیبا
فارغ از هرگونه سخت و پوچ بودن کنکور. گاهی به ما یاد داد زیبا فکر کنیم زیبا ادبیات بخوانیم و زیبا با ادبیات عاشق شویم.
گمان میکنم شما تخصص زیادی در ریاضی و علوم تجربی دارید ولی چقدر تخصص در زندگی کردن دارید؟
مگر بدون ادبیات میشود زندگی را معنا کرد؟
ادبیاتی که از سعدی و حافظ شروع شدند و به سهراب و نیما ختم شدند مگر میشود زندگی کرد و شعر نخواند؟
هنوز کسی هست که ثابت کند مشتق گرفتن در زندگی بهتر از رمان های داستایفسکی و نمایشنامه های شاملو و اواز شجریان است؟
پزشکی که در جامعه دینی زندگی میکند و مسلمان است وقتی دین نداند مگر میتواند مردم خودش و مریض خودشو رو درک کند؟
آیا برای پزشک بون فقط زیست خوندن کافیه؟ 
من نمیدونم سوال المپیاد چیه من سر از اموزش مفهومی درنمیارم ولی به خوبی میدونم پیدا کردن یک ایهام در اشعار کهن ایرانی به قدری خوب است و روح انسان را جلا میدهد که هزاران مسئله مفهومی و تستی و تشریحی قابلیت این را ندارند
و در آخر :
انسانی که ادبیات نداند زندگی نمیکند بلکه جسم بی جانی است در حال نفس کشیدن

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خسته نباشید دوستان  خدا قوت
> من نه ریاضی انچنان بلدم که محاسبه امتیاز دروس کنم و نه وقتم اجازه این چنین محاسباتی میده
> حرف من با دوستانی هستش که خواهان حذف عمومی هستند
> واقعا پزشکی که ادبیات ندونه پزشکه؟
> حداقل به بهانه کنکوری سخت و مفهومی ما پی کتاب های قرابت معنایی میرویم که هزاران بیت ادبی فوق العاده زیبا و با احساس و با طراوت دارند
> ما زمانی منقرض خواهیم شد که مانند ربات محاسبه کنیم مثل یک پزشک زیست بدونیم و قوانین تسلا و نیوتن رو بفهمیم اما عاجز باشیم برای درک کردن استعاره ای زیبا
> فارغ از هرگونه سخت و پوچ بودن کنکور. گاهی به ما یاد داد زیبا فکر کنیم زیبا ادبیات بخوانیم و زیبا با ادبیات عاشق شویم.
> گمان میکنم شما تخصص زیادی در ریاضی و علوم تجربی دارید ولی چقدر تخصص در زندگی کردن دارید؟
> مگر بدون ادبیات میشود زندگی را معنا کرد؟
> ...


دوست عزیز حرف شما متین
ولی خواهشا بگویید پاسخ صحیح دادن یا حتی بررسی این تست ادبیات کنکور چطور روح شما را جلا می دهد؟

آیا روند سوالات کنکور در درسی مانند ادبیات طی سالیان اخیر واقعا باعث می شود یک کنکوری زیبا ادبیات بخواند و زیبا با ادبیات عاشق شود؟!
پاسخ به سوالِ " در متن زیر چند «غلط املایی» وجود دارد؟ " چقدر تفاوت دارد با پاسخ دادن به یک مسئله شیمی یا فیزیک یا یک سوال شمارشی زیست؟!
حفظ طوطی وار چه لذتی دارد؟ شما هزار بار تکرار کن ژاژ یعنی بیهوده، ژاژ بیهوده، بیهوده ژاژ ... روحت جلا یافت؟!! یا بیست و سه هزار مرتبه از روی جزوه یا کتابی حفظ کن فلان بیت را این شاعر سروده، این کار برای شما چه لذتی دارد؟ (تنها لذتی که دارد این است که تست تاریخ را سر جلسه درست پاسخ دهی) 
مگر هدف از ادبیات خواندن، فهمیدن و لذت بردن نیست؟
هر سوال ادبیات سر جلسه 43 ثانیه زمان دارد و هر پاسخ درستی که بدهید می تواند مسیر زندگی تان را به کلی تغییر دهد، شما برای این که زندگی تان را نجات دهید می روید سال کنکور رمان داستایفسکی می خوانید و از ادبیات لذت می برید یا یکی دو میلیون می دهید و سر کلاس یک شومن (دلقک) که خود هنوز در خوانش صحیح شعر مشکل دارد شرکت می کنید تا تکنیک ها و قلق های سریع پاسخگویی به سوالات دستور کنکور را یاد بگیرید و از چند صد هزار داوطلب سختکوش که سوالات را بدون هیچ لذتی و در تایم قانونی به پاسخ صحیح می رسانند عقب نیفتید؟ کدام؟!! 

و در آخر
یک کنکوری بی‌چاره زندگی نمی کند، بلکه جسم بی جانی است در حال نفس کشیدن!
چیزی که سنجش از شمای داوطلب انسانی، تجربی، ریاضی، هنر و ... می‌خواهد برای قبول شدن احساس شما و این که چقدر تخصص در زندگی کردن دارید نیست، متاسفانه نرم افزار تصحیح پاسخنامه تعداد پاسخ های صحیح شما را در 3 ضرب می کند، منهای غلط هایتان که کرد تقسیم بر تعداد کل سوالات ضرب در 3 می کند و نمره ای که زده اید را در کارنامه تان ثبت. ممکن است در این بین لذت زیادی از مطالعه آثار ادبی برده باشید ولی با این صحنه در شهریور ماه روبرو شوید: " مردود " ، برعکس این موضوع هم می شود همان که سنجش از شما برای قبول شدن می خواهد: "همچون رباتی صرفا بخوان و تست بزن و یک سال جسم بی جانی باش تا نتیجه ات بجای صفر بشود یک! "

حضور ادبیات در کنکور با ساختار فعلی
چندان تفاوتی با حضور فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی و ... نمی کند. (باقی دروس عمومی هم همینطور)

----------


## aminlmnop

> دوست عزیز حرف شما متین
> ولی خواهشا بگویید پاسخ صحیح دادن یا حتی بررسی این تست ادبیات کنکور چطور روح شما را جلا می دهد؟
> 
> آیا روند سوالات کنکور در درسی مانند ادبیات طی سالیان اخیر واقعا باعث می شود یک کنکوری زیبا ادبیات بخواند و زیبا با ادبیات عاشق شود؟!
> پاسخ به سوالِ " در متن زیر چند «غلط املایی» وجود دارد؟ " چقدر تفاوت دارد با پاسخ دادن به یک مسئله شیمی یا فیزیک یا یک سوال شمارشی زیست؟!
> حفظ طوطی وار چه لذتی دارد؟ شما هزار بار تکرار کن ژاژ یعنی بیهوده، ژاژ بیهوده، بیهوده ژاژ ... روحت جلا یافت؟!! یا بیست و سه هزار مرتبه از روی جزوه یا کتابی حفظ کن فلان بیت را این شاعر سروده، این کار برای شما چه لذتی دارد؟ (تنها لذتی که دارد این است که تست تاریخ را سر جلسه درست پاسخ دهی) 
> مگر هدف از ادبیات خواندن، فهمیدن و لذت بردن نیست؟
> هر سوال ادبیات سر جلسه 43 ثانیه زمان دارد و هر پاسخ درستی که بدهید می تواند مسیر زندگی تان را به کلی تغییر دهد، شما برای این که زندگی تان را نجات دهید می روید سال کنکور رمان داستایفسکی می خوانید و از ادبیات لذت می برید یا یکی دو میلیون می دهید و سر کلاس یک شومن (دلقک) که خود هنوز در خوانش صحیح شعر مشکل دارد شرکت می کنید تا تکنیک ها و قلق های سریع پاسخگویی به سوالات دستور کنکور را یاد بگیرید و از چند صد هزار داوطلب سختکوش که سوالات را بدون هیچ لذتی و در تایم قانونی به پاسخ صحیح می رسانند عقب نیفتید؟ کدام؟!! 
> 
> ...


​تو برداشتی کریه ترین قسمت ادبیات رو مبنای کار خودن قرار دادی ، الان همون املا و لغت چقدر در آینده به درد فرد میخوره ؟ توقع داشتی سنجش بگه گلم تو هر روز املای یک کلمه رو یاد بگیر تهشم به تلاشت نمره میدیم نه نتیجه ، قرابت چقدر تاثیر داره ؟ رو فهم خیلی از جملاتی که فرد در اینده بهش بر میخوره و قراره یکم سنگین تر باشه ، بعد مثلا اینا نباشن چی بذاریم تو کنکور ؟ مسائل مدار فیزیک ؟ یا الکتریسیته جاری ؟ تو ادبیات شاید فقط آرایه و تاریخ تباه باشن . بنظر من که خودم یه زمانی کنکوری بودم از درس های حال حاضر تجربی عربی و فیزیک بیهوده ان و فایده ای ندارن و بقیه درس ها مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم نقش دارن . درسی مثل ریاضی شاید در ظاهر بی ارتباط باشه اما به نظر من نوعی، در نحوه ی تفکر و نگاه به همه چیز نقش داره . حداقل برای من اینطور بوده . شاید برای خیلیای دیگه هم اینطور بوده باشه . بعد مثلا کتاب های پرفروش دنیا در زمینه موفقیت مثل اثر مرکب عادت های اتمی و غیره و غیره موفقیت رو چیزی جز منظم بودن و تلاش و سحر خیز بودن و ... رو داره ؟ جالبه از اونا که میگید آب از دهنتون سرازیر میشه ، اونجا اسمش جسم بی جان نیست ؟

میدونم مخالفت و کوبیدن هر ساختاری خوب یا بد در هر زمینه ای موجب میشه آدم احساس شاخ بودن بکنه و فاز روشنفکری و با کلاسی بهش دست بده اما گاهی اوقات سکوت بهتره . از کسایی که تا تهش رفتن بپرسی میگن . مثلا وقتی که نظرسنجی میشه بالای همین تاپیک و قریب به 85 درصد میگن مخالف حذف عمومی هستن . قرار نیست نظر اقلیت ها و 15 درصدی ها مبنا باشه . بعدم احتمال بدید که شاید یکی در حد امثال شماها روشن فکر نبود و یه مقدار ذهنش تیره تر بود و کم عقل تر و از خوندن متون نویسندگان و شاعران ایرانی هم لذت میبرد ( نه فقط داستایفسکی) .( بالاخره که همه، همه چی دان و نابغه نیستن ) ثانیا که متون خارجی هم تو کتاب ها هست . 
یه نکته جالب برام اینه که بعضی دوستان هم هستن بعد کنکور و ورود به دانشگاه میشن فلاسفه زمان . اونم فیلسوف در هر زمینه ای ، از سیاست و اقتصاد کلان و جامعه شناسی بگیر تا مباحث متافیزیک و تاریخ بشر و خداشناسی . به این عزیزانم باید گفت بشین تستتو بزن عموجان .

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ​تو برداشتی کریه ترین قسمت ادبیات رو مبنای کار خودن قرار دادی ، الان همون املا و لغت چقدر در آینده به درد فرد میخوره ؟ توقع داشتی سنجش بگه گلم تو هر روز املای یک کلمه رو یاد بگیر تهشم به تلاشت نمره میدیم نه نتیجه ، قرابت چقدر تاثیر داره ؟ رو فهم خیلی از جملاتی که فرد در اینده بهش بر میخوره و قراره یکم سنگین تر باشه ، بعد مثلا اینا نباشن چی بذاریم تو کنکور ؟ مسائل مدار فیزیک ؟ یا الکتریسیته جاری ؟ تو ادبیات شاید فقط آرایه و تاریخ تباه باشن . بنظر من که خودم یه زمانی کنکوری بودم از درس های حال حاضر تجربی عربی و فیزیک بیهوده ان و فایده ای ندارن و بقیه درس ها مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم نقش دارن . درسی مثل ریاضی شاید در ظاهر بی ارتباط باشه اما به نظر من نوعی، در نحوه ی تفکر و نگاه به همه چیز نقش داره . حداقل برای من اینطور بوده . شاید برای خیلیای دیگه هم اینطور بوده باشه . بعد مثلا کتاب های پرفروش دنیا در زمینه موفقیت مثل اثر مرکب عادت های اتمی و غیره و غیره موفقیت رو چیزی جز منظم بودن و تلاش و سحر خیز بودن و ... رو داره ؟ جالبه از اونا که میگید آب از دهنتون سرازیر میشه ، اونجا اسمش جسم بی جان نیست ؟
> 
> میدونم مخالفت و کوبیدن هر ساختاری خوب یا بد در هر زمینه ای موجب میشه آدم احساس شاخ بودن بکنه و فاز روشنفکری و با کلاسی بهش دست بده اما گاهی اوقات سکوت بهتره . از کسایی که تا تهش رفتن بپرسی میگن . مثلا وقتی که نظرسنجی میشه بالای همین تاپیک و قریب به 85 درصد میگن مخالف حذف عمومی هستن . قرار نیست نظر اقلیت ها و 15 درصدی ها مبنا باشه . بعدم احتمال بدید که شاید یکی در حد امثال شماها روشن فکر نبود و یه مقدار ذهنش تیره تر بود و کم عقل تر و از خوندن متون نویسندگان و شاعران ایرانی هم لذت میبرد ( نه فقط داستایفسکی) .( بالاخره که همه، همه چی دان و نابغه نیستن ) ثانیا که متون خارجی هم تو کتاب ها هست . 
> یه نکته جالب برام اینه که بعضی دوستان هم هستن بعد کنکور و ورود به دانشگاه میشن فلاسفه زمان . اونم فیلسوف در هر زمینه ای ، از سیاست و اقتصاد کلان و جامعه شناسی بگیر تا مباحث متافیزیک و تاریخ بشر و خداشناسی . به این عزیزانم باید گفت بشین تستتو بزن عموجان .


چی میگی تو؟

روشن فکر و منتقد رو کی میگ...د؟ 

کل حرف من اینه که عدم حضور دروس عمومی (با شرط تاثیر معدل مثبت) در کنکور نه باعث میشه کنکور بره سمت المپیادی شدن (تویی که میگی میره سمت فلان شدن میتونی ادعای خودت رو ثابت کنی؟!) و نه باعث میشه یکی که سال کنکورش هزار تا تست قرابت نزده از لحاظ لذت بردن و نبردن و یاد گرفتن و نگرفتن راه و رسم زندگی و از اینجور شعر ها متضرر بشه. یه کنکوری همینطورم زمان کم میاره و نمیرسه به خوندن دروس تخصصی رشته خودش. تو برنامه بچه ها رو ببین خیلیاشون تایمی که به ادبیات در هفته میدن بیشتر از تایمی هست که مثلا به ریاضی خوندن اختصاص دادن طرف چاره ای نداره آخر سرم تو سنجش میزنه ۳۰ درصد و از این درس متنفر میشه بجای لذت بردن.

تویی که موافق حضور دروس عمومی در کنکوری چطور میتونی بر باد رفتن نتیجه زحمات یکی که تمام دروس تخصصی رشته خودش رو بالای ۵۰-۶۰ زده ولی بخاطر پایین زدن ادبیات و عربی و ... قبول نشده رو توجیه کنی؟ شاید بگی برای همه شرایط یکسانه، اما اگر این دروس در کنکور نبود اون شخص در رشته ای که استحقاقش رو داشت الان قبول بود! اگر اینا نباشن چی بذاریم تو کنکور؟ این چه حرف مسخره ای هست که میزنی تو آخه؟! مگه هندونه فروشیه؟ مگه حضور دروس عمومی در کنکور ضروریه که دنبال جایگزین کردنش باشیم
؟!

----------


## mohammad1397

> همیشه یه درصد خطایی وجود داره 
> اما این مورد کلا خودش خطا ی کامل حساب میشه
> 
> کنکور باز فیلتر های بیشتری داره .و شما حداقل باید 
> هزینه جاسوس افزار و خرید کلید رو متقبل بشی 
> که معمولا بالای ده تومن آب میخوره وخودش باعث میشه خیل عظیمی حتی اگه بخوان نتونن تقلب کنن .زمان کمتر و تعدد سوال 
> و ریسک بالا با توجه به عواقب شدید تر لو رفتن نسبت به نهایی هم اضاف کنید .عملا با یه دستگاه پارازیت انداز تو هر حوزه 
> تقلب به صفر میل میکنه و چون متمرکز هست و تعداد حوزه ها کمتره و یکبار درسال برگزار میشه امکان نظارت امنیتی با کیفیت تر هم افزایش پیدا میکنه .در حالی که آموزش پرورش 
> 
> ...


به صفر میل نمیکنه ، پارسال از 2 هزار نفر آزمون مجدد گرفتن درصدهای خیلیاشون تو ازمون مجدد فاجعه بوده ، جنجال راه انداختن که سنجش میخواد نخبگان فراری بده و ما درسارو یادمون رفته و ازین مزخرفات . مظلوم نمایی اخر سر بالای نود درصدشون تایید کردن البته بیشتر تقلبا تو منطقه سه که امنیت حوزه ها ضعیفه انجام میشه و تو شهرای بزرگ ریسکش زیاده

----------


## mohammad1397

> چی میگی تو؟
> 
> روشن فکر و منتقد رو کی میگ...د؟ 
> 
> کل حرف من اینه که عدم حضور دروس عمومی (با شرط تاثیر معدل مثبت) در کنکور نه باعث میشه کنکور بره سمت المپیادی شدن (تویی که میگی میره سمت فلان شدن میتونی ادعای خودت رو ثابت کنی؟!) و نه باعث میشه یکی که سال کنکورش هزار تا تست قرابت نزده از لحاظ لذت بردن و نبردن و یاد گرفتن و نگرفتن راه و رسم زندگی و از اینجور شعر ها متضرر بشه. یه کنکوری همینطورم زمان کم میاره و نمیرسه به خوندن دروس تخصصی رشته خودش. تو برنامه بچه ها رو ببین خیلیاشون تایمی که به ادبیات در هفته میدن بیشتر از تایمی هست که مثلا به ریاضی خوندن اختصاص دادن طرف چاره ای نداره آخر سرم تو سنجش میزنه ۳۰ درصد و از این درس متنفر میشه بجای لذت بردن.
> 
> تویی که موافق حضور دروس عمومی در کنکوری چطور میتونی بر باد رفتن نتیجه زحمات یکی که تمام دروس تخصصی رشته خودش رو بالای ۵۰-۶۰ زده ولی بخاطر پایین زدن ادبیات و عربی و ... قبول نشده رو توجیه کنی؟ شاید بگی برای همه شرایط یکسانه، اما اگر این دروس در کنکور نبود اون شخص در رشته ای که استحقاقش رو داشت الان قبول بود! اگر اینا نباشن چی بذاریم تو کنکور؟ این چه حرف مسخره ای هست که میزنی تو آخه؟! مگه هندونه فروشیه؟ مگه حضور دروس عمومی در کنکور ضروریه که دنبال جایگزین کردنش باشیم
> ؟!


درسته ولی همه قرار نیست پزشک شن الان تو ریاضی با همین عمومی بالا و اختصاصی پایین دارن مهندسی دولتی و معلمی قبول میشن ، تو ازمون های استخدامی تقریبا همه نهادهای دولتی مثل وزارت بهداشت هم همین دروس عمومی دبیرستان هست

----------


## Arnold

> به صفر میل نمیکنه ، پارسال از 2 هزار نفر آزمون مجدد گرفتن درصدهای خیلیاشون تو ازمون مجدد فاجعه بوده ، جنجال راه انداختن که سنجش میخواد نخبگان فراری بده و ما درسارو یادمون رفته و ازین مزخرفات . مظلوم نمایی اخر سر بالای نود درصدشون تایید کردن البته بیشتر تقلبا تو منطقه سه که امنیت حوزه ها ضعیفه انجام میشه و تو شهرای بزرگ ریسکش زیاده


اصلا حرفم چیز دیگه ایه دوست عزیز سنجش خیلی راحت تر از آموزش پرورش میتونه جلوی تقلب بگیره.
حالا اینکه به کتفشونم نیست بحث دیگه ایه

----------


## Hadi.Z

* مخالف یا موافق حذف عمومی ها نیستم ، اما چرا باید از عادت های چندین ساله و از حاشیه امنیتی که به وجود اومده بخوایم خارج شیم و به دنبال چیزی بریم که عواقبش معلوم نیست ؟

تا زمانی که بند تاثیر قطعی معدل داخل مصوبه حضور داره و متصل به سایر تغییرات هست ، 
خوبی یا بدی حذف دروس عمومی ، برگزاری چندین کنکور در سال و... به هیچ دردی نمیخوره. 
چون عواقب زیان بار همون یک بند برای چشم پوشی از کل مصوبه کافیه. 

پ.ن : این بحثا و دفاع از حذف عمومی ها مثل این میمونه که توپ فوتبال نداشته باشی و بشینی سر تغییر ترکیب دو تا تیم بحث کنی :/ 
وات ده فاز ؟ 

*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hadi.Z


 مخالف یا موافق حذف عمومی ها نیستم ، اما چرا باید از عادت های چندین ساله و از حاشیه امنیتی که به وجود اومده بخوایم خارج شیم و به دنبال چیزی بریم که عواقبش معلوم نیست ؟

تا زمانی که بند تاثیر قطعی معدل داخل مصوبه حضور داره و متصل به سایر تغییرات هست ، 
خوبی یا بدی حذف دروس عمومی ، برگزاری چندین کنکور در سال و... به هیچ دردی نمیخوره. 
چون عواقب زیان بار همون یک بند برای چشم پوشی از کل مصوبه کافیه. 

پ.ن : این بحثا و دفاع از حذف عمومی ها مثل این میمونه که توپ فوتبال نداشته باشی و بشینی سر تغییر ترکیب دو تا تیم بحث کنی :/ 
وات ده فاز ؟ 





کنکور امسال خیلی میتونه رو نظر و ایده بچه ها تاثیر بزاره 
اگر امسال کنکور جوری باشه که ناراضی باشند همه ، میشه گفت سنجش اون اعتباری که با تغییر رییسش بوجود اورد و خبر های کنکور محتوایی و بهمان به دود فنا میره و طبیعتا معدود افرادی موافق میمونن که 1402 و بعد ها کنکور تغییر کنه 
ولی اگه کنکور معقول باشه که هیچ سالی همه رو راضی نکرده ، قطعا همه حلوا حلوا میکنن و میگن 1402 تغییرات رو اعمال کنین ( لاقلش سد نمیشن)*

----------


## amirgd

*سند تحول شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به تصویب نهایی رسید*

https://www.ghatreh.com/news/nn63847...B3%DB%8C%D8%AF

----------


## sami7

خب اخبار هم اعلام کرد دیگه 
۶۰ درصد تاثیر اموزش و پرورش و ۴۰ درصد اختصاصی ها
و هشدار برای دهمی یازدهمی و دوازدهمی ها که امتحانا رو جدی تر بگیرن که ملاک سنجش در اینده بیشتر همین خواهد شد

فقط میمونه این ۶۰ درصد قطعیه یا مثبت؟؟

----------


## Arnold

انا لله و انا الیه راجعون واقعا تسلیت عرض میکنم 
اونهایی که شش کلاس سواد داشتن و تا حالا رنگ کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور رو از نزدیک ندیدن بالاخره کار خودشون رو کردن

----------


## Arnold

ولی مطمئنم سال پر حاشیه ای در پیشه 
عملا نصف داوطلبان از دور خارج شدن و اعتراض ها شدید خواهد بود

----------


## saber95

> *سند تحول شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به تصویب نهایی رسید*
> 
> https://www.ghatreh.com/news/nn63847...B3%DB%8C%D8%AF


این قصه سر دراز دارد ...
پس کِی بتوان از آن رهیدن / اجبار بُوَد به تن کشیدن ... گو کیست کزان جواز دارد / این قصه سر دراز دارد ...
اینطور که داره پیش میره امکان داره حتی تا زمان ثبت نام کنکور 1402 هم هنوز شرایط نحوه برگزاری کنکور مشخص نباشه و اعلام کنن بعد برگزاری کنکور 1402 قراره تکلیفش مشخص بشه !  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Arnold

> این قصه سر دراز دارد ...
> پس کِی بتوان از آن رهیدن / اجبار بُوَد به تن کشیدن ... گو کیست کزان جواز دارد / این قصه سر دراز دارد ...
> اینطور که داره پیش میره امکان داره حتی تا زمان ثبت نام کنکور 1402 هم هنوز شرایط نحوه برگزاری کنکور مشخص نباشه و اعلام کنن بعد برگزاری کنکور 1402 قراره تکلیفش مشخص بشه !


دقیقا قضیه سال 95

----------


## farzaddd

این سری ظاهرا دستور از جای دیگه است

----------


## Sattar___m

هنوز تا اطلاعیه رسمی نیاد هیچ چیز مشخص نخواهد بود ، اینها فقط اظهار نظر شخصی هستند نه اطلاعیه رسمی ... . هوشیار باشیم.( زمانی که سازمان سنجش به صورت رسمی نه گفتاری رئیس سازمان اطلاعیه روی سایت گذاشت و تا اینکه آیین نامه کامل نوشته بشود تمامی خبر‌ها فاقد اهمیت و اعتبار هستند و جز هیاهو چیزی در پی نخواهند داشت) . ضمنا کمتر اظهار نظر شخصی تان رو بگذارید چون هیچ کدام تعیین کننده نیستید . موفق باشید البته اونایی که ذات خوبی دارن ، نه اونایی که به دنبال نابود شدن داوطلبان هستند .

----------


## reza1401

*باید دید نادری و ویس کرمی و سایر نمایندگان مجلس طرح دوفوریتی کنکور رو به کجا می رسونن.چون شورا که موصعش معلومه و قصد کوتاه اومدن نداره.اگه نمایندگان مجلس طرح رو تصویب کنند که هیچ ولی اگه نکردن دیگه همین اجرا میشه.فقط اگه اجراشد باید منتظر راه افتادن بازار داغ جدیدی به نام امتحان نهایی باشیم.اگه قبلا فقط کنکور بود جدیدیا باید هم کنکور بدن هم معدل سه سالشون رو بالا نگه دارن.وچون کنکور هم فقط از دروس اختصاصیه قشنگ ارزش هر تک دونه تست کنکور میتونه به قیمت تغییر رشته یا دانشگاه داوطلب تموم بشه.با از بین رفتن زیرگروهاهم دیگه تمام دروس اختصاصی مهم و تععین کننده هستن.مثلا جایگاه شیمی واسه کنکور رشته های مهندسی و جایگاه ریاضی و فیزیک واسه کنکور پزشکی و شعباتش تعیین کننده تر از سالهای قبل خواهدبود.و ایصا درس اقتصاد و ریاصی در کنکور انسانی واسه رشته هایی مثل حقوق!*

----------


## Arnold

> هنوز تا اطلاعیه رسمی نیاد هیچ چیز مشخص نخواهد بود ، اینها فقط اظهار نظر شخصی هستند نه اطلاعیه رسمی ... . هوشیار باشیم.( زمانی که سازمان سنجش به صورت رسمی نه گفتاری رئیس سازمان اطلاعیه روی سایت گذاشت و تا اینکه آیین نامه کامل نوشته بشود تمامی خبر‌ها فاقد اهمیت و اعتبار هستند و جز هیاهو چیزی در پی نخواهند داشت) . ضمنا کمتر اظهار نظر شخصی تان رو بگذارید چون هیچ کدام تعیین کننده نیستید . موفق باشید البته اونایی که ذات خوبی دارن ، نه اونایی که به دنبال نابود شدن داوطلبان هستند .


سنجش از سال گذشته موضع خودش رو مشخص کرده ..و نشون دادن که نوکر بی اختیار بالا دستی ها هست همون طور که رئیس سنجش بار ها راجب احکام غیر مصوب مصاحبه کرده مثل حذف عمومی و کنکور دوبار درسال و حذف زیر گروه هاو.. 

از طرفی مجلس چند هفته بصورت مویرگی طرح دو فوریتی رو که جزو برنامه ها ی خودش اعلام کرده برای رای گیری روی صحن نمیاره و یجوری دارن نشون میدن میدون واسه شورای عالی خالیه و شورا هم هرروز بیانیه های متناقض خودش رو اعلام میکنه

----------


## farzaddd

دوستان جایی دستور از بیت رهبری میاد کار یه کم سخت میشه،دستوراتی که از اونجا میاد سیاست های کلی نظامه،یادتون باشه یه بار رهبر گفت چرا همه میرن فلان رشته،یا کنکور چرا حذف نشده،مجلس میتونه تغییر بده ولی تو جلسه دیروز نماینده مجلس هم به. عنوان ناظر بوده ،۳.۵ ساعت جلسه طول کشیده که نشون میده اختلافات زیاد بوده ولی در نهایت به اجماع رسیدن که نظر ،نظر بالادستی باشه،مجلس بخواد ورود کنه به قالیباف دستور میدن از دستور محلس خارج کنه،به نظرم چون گفته تا چهارسال ،تا ۱۴۰۶ طول بکشه و هی بندازنش عقب،ضمنا من کاره ای نیستم نیاید توهین کنید

----------


## farzaddd

https://www.farsnews.ir/news/1401030...7-%D8%B4%D8%AF
اینم فارس

----------


## Niki - 402

ایناهم ک حرفاشون باد هواس...
تقریبن ی سال از اولین باری ک این مصوبه رو اعلام کردن گذشته اونوقت هنوز نتونستن ی تصمیم بگیرن. حالا درست یا غلطش بماند

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

اقاجون چرا اینقد بهم ریختید؟ فاتحه چیه خدافظ کدوم ؟؟اینا اخرکار رسیدن به این مصوبه , دیدن وقت نیست و موکولش کردن به بعد,,دیدن قضیه بحثو بررسی میخاد و همینجوری نمیشه چیزی گفت,بهمین راحتیام نمیشه تصمیم گرفت,, منم بودم سریع تصمیم نمیگرفتم برا این قضییه.چون خیلی مهمه.
فقط گفتن که ما مصوباتو اصلاح و بعدا اجرایی,, هنو نه بباره نه بداره.بنده خداها فقط گفتن جلسات بعدی.خداروشکر نیومدن عجولانه تصمیم بگیرن
 حالا کار ما اینکه بازم بریم سراغ نمایندا و بقیه دولتیا. 
از قدیمم گفتن حق گرفتنیه. نباید کوتا بیاییم.خسته نشید.اینجا ایرانه. باید برا گرفتن حق پرو باشی
مافیا خیلی فشار میاره. اگه رهاشون کنیم ایندمونو باختیم به مافیا.باید حقمونو ازش دفاع کنیم
پس یاعلی مدد
همه بریزین تو پویش اصلاح مصوبه و کانال سبطی و هرکاری میگن انجام بدین برا اینده خودمون

----------


## Mohammad_jz

همین امروز ۴ خرداد از سایت رسمی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی :Yahoo (19):

----------


## farzaddd

با این طرح بچه های خودشون میرن دانشگاه،یه کنکور یه ذره عدالت داشت اونم تموم شد
هرروز خبر بد میاد

----------


## saber95

دکتر عاملی با بیان اینکه مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به شکلی نخواهد بود که به یکباره اجرا شود تصریح کرد: این مصوبه در بازه زمانی 4 ساله اجرا خواهد شد و انشاا... شاهد رفع فشار و نگرانی از خانواده‌ها و دانش آموزانی خواهیم بود که در حال حاضر ظرف 4 ساعت آزمون کنکور، سرنوشت آینده‌شان تعیین شده و زحمت 12 سال تحصیلاتشان نادیده گرفته می شود. البته این رقابت در مورد 15% صندلی های دانشگاه مرتبط با رشته های پرتقاضاست.
.
.
.
دیگه شواهد امر حاکی از اینه که اینا عزمشون جزم شده واسه اجرای مصوبه حتی به غلط (کافیه به یک سری بیانات مقام رهبری در دیدار اخیر با جمعی از معلمان در حوزه کنکور و دانشگاه توجه بشه) !!! مجلس هم که قضیه رو انگار دیگه قشنگ یادش رفته! به هر حال نباید فراموش کنیم رییس مجلس کنونی فراکسیون مشابهی با اینا داره .
خُب حالا اینکه میگن قراره مصوبه در بازه زمانی 4 ساله اجرا بشه ...! آخه چرا هنوز تکلیف کنکور 1402 رو مشخص نمیکنن؟!
آیا دروس عمومی هست نیست ؟ زیرگروه ها پابرجا هستن نیستن ؟ نظام قدیمیای بدبختی مثل ما برن دنبال دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید یا نه ؟
مُردیم از بلاتکلیفی ...

----------


## Arnold

https://www.farsnews.ir/news/1401030...B1%D8%AE%DB%8C 


دومین امتحان نهایی زودتر از اولی لو رفت

----------


## saber95

> https://www.farsnews.ir/news/1401030...B1%D8%AE%DB%8C 
> 
> 
> دومین امتحان نهایی زودتر از اولی لو رفت


فکر میکنی اون عاملی یا کبگانیان(بخوانید آقای لازم الاجراء) این مسائل حالیشونه؟؟؟
بخدا حتی نمیدونن نمره تراز و این چیزا اصلا چه مفهومی دارن!  :Yahoo (20):  یدونه تاثیر 60 درصدی معدل سر زبونشونه و بس ...!

----------


## saber95

> اقاجون چرا اینقد بهم ریختید؟ فاتحه چیه خدافظ کدوم ؟؟اینا اخرکار رسیدن به این مصوبه , دیدن وقت نیست و موکولش کردن به بعد,,دیدن قضیه بحثو بررسی میخاد و همینجوری نمیشه چیزی گفت,بهمین راحتیام نمیشه تصمیم گرفت,, منم بودم سریع تصمیم نمیگرفتم برا این قضییه.چون خیلی مهمه.
> فقط گفتن که ما مصوباتو اصلاح و بعدا اجرایی,, هنو نه بباره نه بداره.بنده خداها فقط گفتن جلسات بعدی.خداروشکر نیومدن عجولانه تصمیم بگیرن
>  حالا کار ما اینکه بازم بریم سراغ نمایندا و بقیه دولتیا. 
> از قدیمم گفتن حق گرفتنیه. نباید کوتا بیاییم.خسته نشید.اینجا ایرانه. باید برا گرفتن حق پرو باشی
> مافیا خیلی فشار میاره. اگه رهاشون کنیم ایندمونو باختیم به مافیا.باید حقمونو ازش دفاع کنیم
> پس یاعلی مدد
> همه بریزین تو پویش اصلاح مصوبه و کانال سبطی و هرکاری میگن انجام بدین برا اینده خودمون


*زمان اعلام تغییرات کنکور 1402*

به نقل ازخبرگزاری شبستان؛ رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور بیان کرد: کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ با تغییراتی همراه خواهد بود که اعلام کردیم هر تغییری باید تا نیمه دوم خرداد امسال اطلاع رسانی شود چرا که پس از این زمان هیچ گونه تغییری را نمی پذیریم.
وی افزود: در صورت ابلاغ اصلاحیه جدید که توسط رئیس جمهور به عنوان رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی صورت می گیرد در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ دروس عمومی از آزمون حذف خواهد شد، کنکور دوبار در سال برگزار می شود و میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی نیز ۶۰ درصد خواهد بود.
.
.
.
بدبختی اینجاست پارسال تابستون وقتی خبر این مصوبه اومد، تصمیم گرفتم تا مهرماه خودم رو جمع و جور کنم و باوجود اینکه اون موقع هم زیست رو کلا صفر بودم (جوری که حتی اسمای اندامک های سلولی رو نمیدونستم) گفتم دیگه برا کنکور 1401 خودم رو برسونم که البته فعلا تاحدی موفق شدم و تقریبا دروس رو تموم کردم و چند روز هست که وارد فاز جمع بندی به سبک شخصی شدم؛ اما چون یه مدت نسبتا طولانی از درس دور بودم دیگه واقعیتش مدتی طول کشید تا مطالب درسی رو به مرحله تثبیت برسونم و متعاقبا در درس زیست همچنان حس میکنم هنوز برام خیلی کار داره و شاید نتونم تا اون میزان که واسه هدفم لازم و کافی هست توو کنکور امسال بزنمش و بخاطر همینم همراه با مطالعه فعلی یه نیم نگاهی به این مصوبه و کنکور سال بعد دارم ...!
فقط خدا کنه هرچیه دیگه شرایطش زودتر اعلام بشه ...
از لحاظ درس خوندن اصلا خسته نیستم، اما اینکه هرروز یه چیزی گفته میشه دیگه واقعا آدم رو کلافه میکنه !

----------


## Arnold

کنکور امسال سخت است یا آسان؟

پورعباس در پاسخ به این پرسش که آیا با توجه به افت تحصیلی دانش آموزان در آموزش مجازی کنکور آسان‌تر خواهد بود، پاسخ داد: اینکه کنکور امسال امسال سخت است یا آسان یک امر نسبی است، اگر آزمونی خیلی سخت باشد با گمانه زنی و احساسی با آن برخورد نمی شود بلکه سامانه روایی آزمون را به شکل علمی بررسی کرده و سختی سوالات را مشخص می‌کند، سال ۱۴۰۰ حرف های زیادی مبنی بر سختی کنکور مطرح شد که امیدوارم در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ بستری  برای حرف و گلایه ایجاد نشود.

اینطور که بوش میاد یه 98 دیگه در پیشه

----------


## reza1401

*پورعباس باروندی که دور جدید در پیش گرفته احتمالا حتی به چهارسالم نمیرسه ریاستش.باز دوره ی قبلی چهارسال تونست بمونه.یعنی هر نوع خرابکاری بتونه داره میکنه‌.اون از نقش افرینیش تو مصوبه ی ۱۴۰۲ و مطرح کردن بحث کنکور الکترونیکی از ۱۴۰۳!اینم از خراب کردن سطح کنکور.خب مرد حسابی تجربه ی کنکور ۹۸ نشون داد وقتی کنکور ابکی باشه تفکیک درستی انجام نمیشه.اصلا یکی از ایرادات امتحان نهایی اموزش و پرورش همین عدم روایی سوالات و عدم وجود سوالات سطوح مختلف علمی تو ازموناشه.حالا میخوای همین گند وتوکنکورم منتقل کنی؟؟اونوقات کنکوری که نفر اولش ۳ ۴ تا صد درصد داشته باشه و با چندتا بالای نود درصد دیگه چه بارعلمی داره؟،*

----------


## Arnold

> *پورعباس باروندی که دور جدید در پیش گرفته احتمالا حتی به چهارسالم نمیرسه ریاستش.باز دوره ی قبلی چهارسال تونست بمونه.یعنی هر نوع خرابکاری بتونه داره میکنه‌.اون از نقش افرینیش تو مصوبه ی ۱۴۰۲ و مطرح کردن بحث کنکور الکترونیکی از ۱۴۰۳!اینم از خراب کردن سطح کنکور.خب مرد حسابی تجربه ی کنکور ۹۸ نشون داد وقتی کنکور ابکی باشه تفکیک درستی انجام نمیشه.اصلا یکی از ایرادات امتحان نهایی اموزش و پرورش همین عدم روایی سوالات و عدم وجود سوالات سطوح مختلف علمی تو ازموناشه.حالا میخوای همین گند وتوکنکورم منتقل کنی؟؟اونوقات کنکوری که نفر اولش ۳ ۴ تا صد درصد داشته باشه و با چندتا بالای نود درصد دیگه چه بارعلمی داره؟،*


ایشون حتی هنوز تفاوت پاسخنامه و پاسخبرگ رو هم  نمیدونه
توی مصاحبه ها هم همیشه سوتی میده و کسی که کنار دستش
نشسته جملاتش رو تصحیح میکنه.

حالا بازم کنکور هندونه دربسته اس و تا برگزار نشه نمیشه پیش بینی کرد .
جالبه در مصاحبه های قبلی میگه من از سؤالات خبر ندارم 
و رندوم گزینش میشه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## میناخانوم

> کنکور امسال سخت است یا آسان؟
> 
> پورعباس در پاسخ به این پرسش که آیا با توجه به افت تحصیلی دانش آموزان در آموزش مجازی کنکور آسان‌تر خواهد بود، پاسخ داد: اینکه کنکور امسال امسال سخت است یا آسان یک امر نسبی است، اگر آزمونی خیلی سخت باشد با گمانه زنی و احساسی با آن برخورد نمی شود بلکه سامانه روایی آزمون را به شکل علمی بررسی کرده و سختی سوالات را مشخص می‌کند، سال ۱۴۰۰ حرف های زیادی مبنی بر سختی کنکور مطرح شد که امیدوارم در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ بستری  برای حرف و گلایه ایجاد نشود.
> 
> اینطور که بوش میاد یه 98 دیگه در پیشه


آخرش تغییرات اعمال میشه یا نه؟

----------


## farzaddd

> آخرش تغییرات اعمال میشه یا نه؟


لغو میشه،

----------


## Arnold

> آخرش تغییرات اعمال میشه یا نه؟


تا آخر خرداد باید مشخص بشه هر تغییری که هست
وگرنه طبق گفته خود رئیس رنجش سال بعد هم به همین منواله امساله
از طرفی فشار  شورای عالی هم زیاده اما بازم به احتمال 100 درصد 
و دو درصد خطا ! این طرح به 02 نمیرسه
وقتو از دست ندین بخونید و در کنارش یه تایم کوچیک واسه اعتراض بگذارید چون در نهایت این طرح باشه یا نباشه نمیشه دست از تلاش برداشت و فقط پیگیر اخبار بود

----------


## Niki - 402

* تعیین تکلیف نهایی کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تا نیمه دوم خرداد ماه*

 پورعباس، رییس سازمان سنجش  کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ با تغییراتی همراه خواهد بود که اعلام کردیم هر تغییری باید تا نیمه دوم خرداد امسال اطلاع رسانی شود چرا که پس از این زمان هیچ گونه تغییری را نمی پذیریم.

درصورت ابلاغ اصلاحیه جدید که توسط رئیس جمهور به عنوان رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی صورت می گیرد در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ دروس عمومی از آزمون حذف خواهد شد، کنکور دوبار در سال برگزار می شود و میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی نیز ۶۰ درصد خواهد بود.

البته براساس نشست خبری قبلی ایشان، بنا بود دو هفته گذشته کنکور آینده تعیین تکلیف شود اما به هرحال از لحاظ اجرایی و فنی، اگر بنا باشد هرگونه تغییری برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ از سوی رییس جمهور ابلاغ شود تنها تا پایان خرداد زمان باقی است.

به عبارت دیگر، تا به امروز هیچ تغییری در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ نسبت به ۱۴۰۱ نداریم؛ هیچ تغییری نیز نخواهم داشت مگر آن که طی دو هفته آینده ابلاغ جدیدی از سوی شخص رییس جمهور انجام شود.

فک کنم با این حساب تا اخر خرداد نتیجه نهاییو اعلام کنن :/ امیدوارم تصویب نشه  :Y (484):

----------


## farzaddd

۱۴۰۲ اجرا نمیشه بعدشم لغو میشه،آیین نامه اجراییش مهمه که هیچکس نتونسته بنویسه،ایرانه دیگه،رهبر گفته کنکور حذف،اینام میگن اره اره حذف،کی نحوه حذفو بنویسه مهمه

----------


## Momodasa

این مصوبه کاملا مسخره و غیرقابل اجراست...آقایون فکر خیلی عظیمی از داوطلبان پشت کنکوری رو نکردن؟! این مصوبه مصداق کامل بی عدالتیه. مثلا بنده در یک شهر نسبتا کوچک زندگی میکنم و پارسال دیپلم گرفتم که مصادف شده بود با اعتراض معلم ها سر تاخیر در پرداخت حق الزحمه شون برای تصحیح برگه ها.حالا مثال بارزش که توی ذهنمه سر درس زیسته.ما امتحان دادیم اومدیم خونه با کلید چک کردیم دیدیم قطعا بیست میشیم.هیچی خیال راحت رفتیم سر زندگی مون(زیادم راحت نبود داشتیم زیر فشار کنکور رسما دو نیم میشدیم). بعد که کارنامه ها اومد دیدم شدم هجده و هفتاد و پنج! شوکه شدم!رفتم با چنتا از بچه ها حرف زدم(تیزهوشان بودیم و نود درصد درسخون بودیم) و دیدم همشون بین هجده و هحده و هفتاد و پنج گرفتن و برای خودشون هم عجیب بود!فقط یکی از بچه ها که دقیقا درس نخون تربنمون بود نوزده شده بود!منکه انقد استرس داشتم(کلا فرد بشدت استرسی بودم و هستم) اصلا نرفتم سراغ اعتراض و گفتم بدرک هرچی شد شد. فقط یکیمون رفت اعتراض گذاشت همونم از هجده و بیست و پنج شد نوزده و نیم یا هفتاد و پنج(دقیق یادم نیست). یعنی حدود یک و نیم نمره خطا در تصحیح!همونی که اعتراض گذاشت هم پشت کنکوری شد! حالا تکلیف هزاران دانش آموزی که به لطف این مصحح نچندان گرامی حقشون ضایع شده چیه؟ ترمیم معدل؟! حروم خوری تا کجا؟

----------


## Arnold

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.meh...m/amp/5501046/

اصلا انگار استالین حکم کرده باید بشه
دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفت:مجلس در سال ۹۴ به بحث کنکور ورود داشت اما اجرایی نشد و اگر همان مصوبه مجلس اجرایی می‌شد، شاید امروز دیگر لازم نبود که شورا به این حوزه ورود کند.

در جریان باشید که میگه فاجعه تاثیر قطعی 94 یجورایی مورد تأیید ما بوده ولی مجلس با رای دیوان عدالت پا پس کشید ولی الان
شورا میگه رای دیوان عدالت عادلانه نیست و عدل چیزیه که ما (من )میگم و مجلس باید بکشه کنار

----------


## میناخانوم

> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.meh...m/amp/5501046/
> 
> اصلا انگار استالین حکم کرده باید بشه
> دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفت:مجلس در سال ۹۴ به بحث کنکور ورود داشت اما اجرایی نشد و اگر همان مصوبه مجلس اجرایی می‌شد، شاید امروز دیگر لازم نبود که شورا به این حوزه ورود کند.
> 
> در جریان باشید که میگه فاجعه تاثیر قطعی 94 یجورایی مورد تأیید ما بوده ولی مجلس با رای دیوان عدالت پا پس کشید ولی الان
> شورا میگه رای دیوان عدالت عادلانه نیست و عدل چیزیه که ما (من )میگم و مجلس باید بکشه کنار


بالاخره جیبشون باید پر بشه دیگه .. خدامیدونه برا ترمیم معدل چقدر پول باید بدن پشت کنکوریا _ میلیاردها تومن میشه دیگه

----------


## Arnold

> بالاخره جیبشون باید پر بشه دیگه .. خدامیدونه برا ترمیم معدل چقدر پول باید بدن پشت کنکوریا _ میلیاردها تومن میشه دیگه


اینا فقط دلشون میخواد از گردش مالی کنکور چیزی به جیب بزنن
و بخش زیادی از هزینه ای که دانش آموز انجام میده برگرده به جیب خودشون  آموزش پرورش با  بر گزاری نهایی و سنجش با برگزاری چندین مرحله ای کنکور ..

----------


## saber95

> بالاخره جیبشون باید پر بشه دیگه .. خدامیدونه برا ترمیم معدل چقدر پول باید بدن پشت کنکوریا _ میلیاردها تومن میشه دیگه


تقریبا دو سه هفته پیش بود که با یکی از دوستان رفتیم به یه مدرسه بزرگسالان توو شهرمون تا شرایط و هزینه اخذ دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید رو جویا بشیم . معاون اجرایی مدرسه جزئیاتش رو اونطور که گفت با یه حساب سرانگشتی به این نتیجه رسیدیم که فعلا باید حدود 600 الی 700 هزار تومان واسه یه دیپلم مجدد هزینه بشه و تا ریال آخرش هم مستقیم میره به حساب وزارت آموزش و پرورش ...! درواقع حدود 150 هزار تومان هزینه تطبیق نمرات و معادل سازی نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم برای سال های دهم و یازدهم و بعدش هزینه هریک از دروس برای شرکت در امتحان های نهایی و داخلی سال دوازدهم بمنظور اخذ دیپلم نظام جدید .
فرض کن با تصویب قطعی مصوبه مثلا صد هزار نفر دیپلمه نظام قدیم بخوان برن واسه دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید گرفتن! یجا ببین چقدر میشه؟! حالا این یه عدد فرضی که من میگم هست، درحالیکه باتوجه به کل جمعیت شرکت کننده پشت کنکوری درواقعیت بیشتر هم میتونه باشه و بغیر از این هزینه ترمیم نمرات و اینا برا خود نظام جدیدیا که آمارشون بسی بیشتره و هر سال هم پابرجا خواهد بود بماند . به هر حال رقم خیلی بالایی میشه ...

----------


## armomo2

سلام من کنکوری 1402 هستم به خدا از دست اینا کلافه شدم هر دقیقه یه حرف میزنن...من میخوام از الان برای سال آینده برنامه ریزی کنم ولی نمیدونم باید دروس عمومی توی برنامه تست زنیم باشه یا نه....  الان اینجا https://www.khabarino.com/حذف-دروس-عمومی-از-کنکور/  نوشته حذف دروس عمومی تصویب شد و همینطور توی سایت کانون و همین انجمن گفتن یک در صد تصویب نمیشه الان موندم من بدبخت بیچاره باید دقیقا چه غلطی بکنم.... :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 

البته خودم بیشتر به حذف دروس عمومی علاقه دارم چون فارسیم داغونه..

----------


## armomo2

https://www.khabarino.com/حذف-دروس-عمومی-از-کنکور/
تو رو خدا یکی توضیح بده الان با توجه به خبر سایت بالا تصویب شد یا نه؟


*خبر حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور 1402* سازمان سنجش تصویب شد. مطابق مصوبه «سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی پس از پایان متوسطه» که در جلسه ۸۴۳ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مطرح شد، حذف سوالات عمومی کنکور به تصویب رسید!

----------


## Saeedt

چیز جدیدی اعلام نشده

----------


## Amir_H80

> https://www.khabarino.com/حذف-دروس-عمومی-از-کنکور/
> تو رو خدا یکی توضیح بده الان با توجه به خبر سایت بالا تصویب شد یا نه؟
> 
> 
> *خبر حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور 1402* سازمان سنجش تصویب شد. مطابق مصوبه «سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی پس از پایان متوسطه» که در جلسه ۸۴۳ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مطرح شد، حذف سوالات عمومی کنکور به تصویب رسید!


این سایت اومده خبرهای قبلی رو از یکسال پیش تا الان جمع آوری کرده و اصلا هم خبر جدیدی نگفته ، چون خبر جدیدی اعلام نشده . احتمالاً خبر های جدید از جلسات آتی شورا منتشر میشه شاید فردا شاید هم سه شنبه هفته بعد.

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> سلام من کنکوری 1402 هستم به خدا از دست اینا کلافه شدم هر دقیقه یه حرف میزنن...من میخوام از الان برای سال آینده برنامه ریزی کنم ولی نمیدونم باید دروس عمومی توی برنامه تست زنیم باشه یا نه....  الان اینجا https://www.khabarino.com/حذف-دروس-عمومی-از-کنکور/  نوشته حذف دروس عمومی تصویب شد و همینطور توی سایت کانون و همین انجمن گفتن یک در صد تصویب نمیشه الان موندم من بدبخت بیچاره باید دقیقا چه غلطی بکنم....
> 
> البته خودم بیشتر به حذف دروس عمومی علاقه دارم چون فارسیم داغونه..


شما یه سر برو کانال سبطی و از اونجا برو تو پویش لغو مصوبه شورا ع ا ف./ کامل درجریان کارها و اخرین اخبار قرار میگیری و درمورد ضرر این مصوبه هم بچهای پویش بهت میگن
ترمیم معدل و حذف عمومی فاجعه ست برا کشور و اموزش

----------


## farzaddd

دوستان من فرض کنید عمومی نیستفعلا اختصاصی بخونید،من همینجا قول میدم اجرا نمیشه،سال ۹۵،سال ۹۸ اوضاع بدتر بود

----------


## armomo2

من به شخصه موافق دو بار کنکور در سال هستم و به نظرم تو این چند سال تنها تصمیم عاقلانه ای که اینا کردند همین بود....ولی با 60 در صد معدل خیلی مشکلات ایجاد میشه. اگه میخوان عمومی رو بردارن به نظرم بهتره که به معدلم کاری نداشته باشن :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Arnold

این شورای عاف تا هفته آینده خودش تصویب میکنه میگه قانونه بروید اجرا کنید ..
یچیزیه شبیه صیانت

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام من کنکوری 1402 هستم به خدا از دست اینا کلافه شدم هر دقیقه یه حرف میزنن...من میخوام از الان برای سال آینده برنامه ریزی کنم ولی نمیدونم باید دروس عمومی توی برنامه تست زنیم باشه یا نه....  الان اینجا https://www.khabarino.com/حذف-دروس-عمومی-از-کنکور/  نوشته حذف دروس عمومی تصویب شد و همینطور توی سایت کانون و همین انجمن گفتن یک در صد تصویب نمیشه الان موندم من بدبخت بیچاره باید دقیقا چه غلطی بکنم....
> 
> البته خودم بیشتر به حذف دروس عمومی علاقه دارم چون فارسیم داغونه..


گفتن تا اواسط خرداد تکلیف 1402 مشخص میشه ، ولی چیزی که مشخصه اینه که حداقل 1402 هم مثل امسال هست اون شورا هم احتمال زیاد مصوبش بذاره برای 1403 اون موقع باز اعتراض میشه و همین وضع ادامه پیدا میکنه

----------


## میناخانوم

> اینا فقط دلشون میخواد از گردش مالی کنکور چیزی به جیب بزنن
> و بخش زیادی از هزینه ای که دانش آموز انجام میده برگرده به جیب خودشون  آموزش پرورش با  بر گزاری نهایی و سنجش با برگزاری چندین مرحله ای کنکور ..


دقیقا  همینو میخوان

----------


## Arnold

سخنگوی وزارت آموزش و پرورش گفت: ما تابع مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هستیم.
مجلسم خیار شور

----------


## reza1401

> سخنگوی وزارت آموزش و پرورش گفت: ما تابع مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هستیم.
> مجلسم خیار شور


*مجلس که فعلا درحد همون خیارشور بوده.اونطرح دوفوریتی که اینقدر ازش گفتن پس کو؟؟؟شورا احتمالا این هفته مصوبشو نهایی میکنه.بعدش مجلس کی میخواد دقیقا طرحشو تصویب کنه؟؟؟اگه به فرض تصویبم کنن کنکور ۱۴۰۲ دیگه طبق نظرشورا برگزارمیشه.نماینده های مجلسم نشون دادن فقط دوره ی خدایی بلدبودن غربزنن تو دوره ی پورعباس فقط شوآف و نمایش بودن فقط*

----------


## Arnold

> *مجلس که فعلا درحد همون خیارشور بوده.اونطرح دوفوریتی که اینقدر ازش گفتن پس کو؟؟؟شورا احتمالا این هفته مصوبشو نهایی میکنه.بعدش مجلس کی میخواد دقیقا طرحشو تصویب کنه؟؟؟اگه به فرض تصویبم کنن کنکور ۱۴۰۲ دیگه طبق نظرشورا برگزارمیشه.نماینده های مجلسم نشون دادن فقط دوره ی خدایی بلدبودن غربزنن تو دوره ی پورعباس فقط شوآف و نمایش بودن فقط*


استعفای تحت فشار خدایی اومدن پور عباس و مجلسی که میدون داده تا یه نهاد دیگه بجاش قانون تصویب کنه  و در حالی که مصوبه اش دوبار اصلاحیه خورده و هنوزم نیاز به اصلاح داره

اصرار به اجرای سریعتر داره.
جالب اینکه
از پای منقل میگن 403 تمام الکترونیک

----------


## یا حق 💚

> استعفای تحت فشار خدایی اومدن پور عباس و مجلسی که میدون داده تا یه نهاد دیگه بجاش قانون تصویب کنه  و در حالی که مصوبه اش دوبار اصلاحیه خورده و هنوزم نیاز به اصلاح داره
> 
> اصرار به اجرای سریعتر داره.
> جالب اینکه
> از پای منقل میگن 403 تمام الکترونیک


بابا عذر میخام غلط میکنن حرف مفت میزنن ایران عقب مونده میخاد الکترونیکی کنه

----------


## SINA_1384

سلام به همگی
یک اطلاعیه ای از سازمان سنجش در مورد مصوبهٔ کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رسید ؛ ظاهراً این مصوبه اجرا نشد و در کنکور سراسری سال ۱۴۰۳ اجرا خواهد شد .

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> سلام به همگی
> یک اطلاعیه ای از سازمان سنجش در مورد مصوبهٔ کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رسید ؛ ظاهراً این مصوبه اجرا نشد و در کنکور سراسری سال ۱۴۰۳ اجرا خواهد شد .


سنجش تو سایت خودش گفته که تو تلگرام و اینستاگرام صفحه ای ندارم.فقط تو پیامرسانا داخلی کانال داره. اصلاعیه ش مال دوسال پیشه.مشخص نیس این کانالا و پیجا مال کین و کی میگردونه اینارو.
 اخرین خبر مصوبه شورا هم گفتن فعلا متوقف کردن اجراشو

----------


## Arnold

> سنجش تو سایت خودش گفته که تو تلگرام و اینستاگرام صفحه ای ندارم.فقط تو پیامرسانا داخلی کانال داره. اصلاعیه ش مال دوسال پیشه.مشخص نیس این کانالا و پیجا مال کین و کی میگردونه اینارو.
>  اخرین خبر مصوبه شورا هم گفتن فعلا متوقف کردن اجراشو


سبطی هم با اعتماد به نفس خاصی تأکید داره 02 هم مثل 01 برگزار میشه و اجرا شدن این قانون هم چندسال طول میکشه
بنظرم یه خبرایی هست

----------


## hooty.bugatti

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ramtin.a.z.sh


سنجش تو سایت خودش گفته که تو تلگرام و اینستاگرام صفحه ای ندارم.فقط تو پیامرسانا داخلی کانال داره. اصلاعیه ش مال دوسال پیشه.مشخص نیس این کانالا و پیجا مال کین و کی میگردونه اینارو.
 اخرین خبر مصوبه شورا هم گفتن فعلا متوقف کردن اجراشو


سلام،آغا یه سوال، چطور میشه تاپیک زد؟ قبلا میشد الان نمیتونم تاپیک بزنم*

----------


## Zahra6

> من به شخصه موافق دو بار کنکور در سال هستم و به نظرم تو این چند سال تنها تصمیم عاقلانه ای که اینا کردند همین بود....ولی با 60 در صد معدل خیلی مشکلات ایجاد میشه. اگه میخوان عمومی رو بردارن به نظرم بهتره که به معدلم کاری نداشته باشن


چرا موافقید؟ خب مگه ظرفیت ها نصف نمیشه؟؟ یعنی رقابت به همون سنگینی قبل یا شاید حتی بیشتره

----------


## _Hamid_

> چرا موافقید؟ خب مگه ظرفیت ها نصف نمیشه؟؟ یعنی رقابت به همون سنگینی قبل یا شاید حتی بیشتره


طبق گفته های پور عباس و یکی دونفر دیگه که تو شورا هم بودن سنجش چند بار در سال و پذیرش یک بار در ساله ، یعنی چند بار در سال کنکور برگزار میکنن ، اما انتخاب رشته فقط یک بار در سال هستش ، اینجوری نیستش که دوبار انتخاب رشته واسه هر سال داشته باشیم . پس تغییری تو ظرفیت ها ایجاد نمیشه . هرکس میتونه به دلخواه تو دو کنکور شرکت کنه و نتیجه هر کدومش بهتر شد با اون انتخاب رشته کنه .

----------


## mehdi2324

دوباره شروع شد https://www.mehrnews.com/news/550784...86%DA%AF%DB%8C

----------


## Arnold

> طبق گفته های پور عباس و یکی دونفر دیگه که تو شورا هم بودن سنجش چند بار در سال و پذیرش یک بار در ساله ، یعنی چند بار در سال کنکور برگزار میکنن ، اما انتخاب رشته فقط یک بار در سال هستش ، اینجوری نیستش که دوبار انتخاب رشته واسه هر سال داشته باشیم . پس تغییری تو ظرفیت ها ایجاد نمیشه . هرکس میتونه به دلخواه تو دو کنکور شرکت کنه و نتیجه هر کدومش بهتر شد با اون انتخاب رشته کنه .


چندبار کنکور درسال ینی چند بار جمع بندی مطالب 
در حالی که الان با نه ماه و یکسال ملت موندن توش
بعد کنکور آزمونی نیست که نتایجش تا دوسال ملاک پذیرش باشه

سطح سوال و سطح داوطلب و ظرفیت ها هر ساله تغییر میکنه

میگن نتیجه تلاش داوطلب نباید توی چهار ساعت رقم بخوره اخه آقای برادر داوطلبی که خوب خونده 
چهار ساعت یا چهل ساعت چه فرقی براش داره

----------


## Arnold

شورا خوب گاز میده https://www.president.ir/fa/136971

گاز ورمه گاز ورمه

----------


## mohammad1397

این رئیسی هم کلا شوته الان باز دوباره همون مصوبه قبلی تصویب کردن ، دوباره معاونش بهش میگه این غیرقانونیه و باز دستور بررسی مصوبه میده 1402 میاد اینا هنوز دارن تصویب میکنن و اصلاح میکنن

----------


## Dean

لجاجت شورا و بی لیاقی مجلس منو خیلی میترسونه

----------


## pouria.sh

دیروز برنامه قلمچی برای تابستون رو دانلود کردم و دیدم برای بخش اجباری فقط اختصاصی داره و برای نگاه به آینده هم فقط دروس تخصصی دوازده رو داره 
به نمایندگی زنگ زدم گفتم چرا اینجویه و سال قبل هم همچین چیزی داشتید که گفت نه از امسال اینکار رو کردیم چون عمومی نداریم دیگه در کنکور
امروز برای ثبت نام و پرسیدن یه سوال راجب نگاه به آینده زنگ زدم و پرسیدم ازشون راجب بودن عمومی در کنکور که گفتن الان گویا یک بخشنامه اومده از سنجش که ممکنه عمومی باشه و اگه قرار بر موندن عمومی هست ما ممکنه برنامه رو تغییر بدیم(ساعت ۱ بود که زنگ زدم)

درست یا غلطش رو دیگه نمیدونم ...
والا این چیزی بود که بهم گفتن

----------


## Elnaz07

معلوم نیست چیکار میکنن ،نوشته ۱۴۰۲ دوازدهم مستقیم تاثیر ،الان عمومی ها هست نیست

----------


## sami7

اینطوری که من برداشت کردم طبق جلسه امروز کنکور ۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۳ مطابق سال های قبله هست و کنکوری سالی دو بار برگزار میشه؟ درسته؟

و سایر تغییرات بیشتر و سهم ۶۰ درصدی سوابق از سال های ۱۴۰۴ به بعد هست؟

----------


## pouria.sh

> اینطوری که من برداشت کردم طبق جلسه امروز کنکور ۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۳ مطابق سال های قبله هست و کنکوری سالی دو بار برگزار میشه؟ درسته؟
> 
> و سایر تغییرات بیشتر و سهم ۶۰ درصدی سوابق از سال های ۱۴۰۴ به بعد هست؟


این متن خودش به سوالات آدم بیشتر اضافه میکنه تا پاسخی باشه برای نگرانی داوطلبان
والا من برای بار چندم خوندم متن رو ولی براساس متن فک نکنم برای ۱۴۰۲ عمومی باشه!
ولی احتمالا خودشون هم چون یا مطمئن نیستند و یا هنوز نهایی نشده کمی مبهم منتشر کردند خبر رو
احتمالا باید منتظر اطلاعیه های بعدی باشیم

و درضمن بله ظاهرا برا ۰۲ و ۰۳ همون ۶۰درصد از دوازدهم هست فقط

----------


## hosseinuuu

نه میگن عمومی حذف میشه و کنکورم میشه ۲ بار درسال اونم فقط برای اختصاصیا و واسه ۱۴۰۲ هم ۶۰ درصد معدل دوازدهم تاثیر قطعی داره
خدا لعنتشون کنه معلوم نیست دارن چیکار میکنن

----------


## farzaddd

https://sccr.ir/News/20520/1/%D8%B7%...B3%DB%8C%D8%AF

----------


## farzaddd

ظاهرا دستور از مقامات خیلی بالاتر اومده،اگر سیاست کلی نظام باشه تغییرش غیر ممکنه،کار مجلس نیست دیگه

----------


## -Mikasa-

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
دوستان قضیه چیه دقیقا ؟
این مصوبه چی هست ؟ و چه ضرری داره؟
من حقیقتا زیاد تو این اخبار و تحلیل ها نیستم و امروز تو یکی از گروه های تلگرام درباره ش بحث شد.
الان کسی نمیتونه پشت کنکور بمونه؟
به نظر من که کنکور راحت تر میشه با این مصوبه ولی اینکه پشت کنکوری ها رو یه فکری بکنن مطمئن نیستم.
ممنون میشم یکی توضیح بده اگر مطلع هست. چون همه اینطور که معلومه مخالف ان و هراس دارن از این تغییر البته من زیاد هراسی ندارم و به نظرم تغییرات خوبی هستش اگر اجرایی بشود. ولی مخالفین چرا مخالف ان
البته من خودم معدل خوبی ندارم و کلا رشته دیگری هم هستم ولی خوب کنکور عمومی حذف بشه واقعا خیلی از بار و استرس و حجم کنکور کاسته میشه دیگه نههه؟

----------


## sami7

الان منی که نظام قدیم بودم و سال پیش دانشگاهی امتحانام نهایی نبوده تکلیف چیه؟

----------


## Elnaz07

احتمالا میگن برو دوازدهم امتحان بده

----------


## keyvan_rt

.......

----------


## farzaddd

هرکی نظام قدیم و خیلی قدیمه تا سال ۱۴۰۵ صددرصد کنکور ملاکه،بقیه هم باید برن امتحان ترمیم تا ده بار هم میتونن،از ۱۴۰۵ دیگه همه باید نهایی امتحان داده باشن

----------


## Elnaz07

> هرکی نظام قدیم و خیلی قدیمه تا سال ۱۴۰۵ صددرصد کنکور ملاکه،بقیه هم باید برن امتحان ترمیم تا ده بار هم میتونن،از ۱۴۰۵ دیگه همه باید نهایی امتحان داده باشن


اشتباه نمیکنید ،اینجور که ظلم به جدیدها هست [جایی خوندین کسی گفته؟!؟!؟؟!]

----------


## -Mikasa-

من چیزی که در خبر گزاری تسنیم خوانم این بود که این مصوبه از سال 1405 اجرایی میشود.
نمیدانم دیگر بقیه خبر ها چی میگن

----------


## hosseinuuu

تا 10 بار ینی هر درس 10 بار؟
 و اینکه اون 60 درصد تاثیر فقط برای دروس عمومیه یا اختصاصیم هست؟
و اینکه من معدل هر 3 سالم خرابه فقط باید برم دوازدهممو ترمیم کنم یا هر 3 سالمو؟

----------


## -Mikasa-

البته من نمیدانم که تا سال 1405 چگونه خواهد بود ولی تیتر تسنیم این بود: از سال 1405 تاثیر معدل 60 درصد میشود و کنکور دوبار در سال برگزار میشود

----------


## Niki - 402

وای بدبخت شدیم  :Y (419):

----------


## Niki - 402

پورعباس گف از 402 دوبار درسال برگزار میشه یا از 403؟ نشنیدم اینجاشووو

----------


## Elnaz07

#خبر

 عاملی، دبیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی 

 در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۳ تاثیر معدل به صورت ۴۰ درصد قطعی و تاثیر کنکور ۶۰ درصد قطعی است و از سال های بعدتر تاثیر معدل به ۶۰ درصد قطعی می رسد.

----------


## Elnaz07

> پورعباس گف از 402 دوبار درسال برگزار میشه یا از 403؟ نشنیدم اینجاشووو


دقیق نگفتن ،فعلا همه چیز مبهمه  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Niki - 402

> دقیق نگفتن ،فعلا همه چیز مبهمه


عین ادم نمیاد همه چیو واضح بگن خلاصمون کنن. لعنت  :Y (590):

----------


## farzaddd

> اشتباه نمیکنید ،اینجور که ظلم به جدیدها هست [جایی خوندین کسی گفته؟!؟!؟؟!]


عزیزم این مصوبه تماما ظلمه،معلومه کارشناسی نشده،
این مصوبه همینطوری که گفتمه ،منتها قابلیت اجرایی نداره،فقط یه سال اجرا میشه بعدش بساطش جمع میشه،

----------


## farzaddd

فقط اون بدبختایی که اون سال کنکور دارن،البته برای یه سریا مهم نیست فقط عین خ ر میخونن

----------


## _Joseph_

*خوب خوب خوب 
در لینک زیر در یک ویدیو 35 دقیقه ای که همین نیم ساعت پیش از شبکه خبر پخش شد در گفتگوی ویژه خبری تمام ساختار ها و تغییرات کنکور با حضور عضوی از شورا و شخص پور عباس رئیس سازمان سنجش تبیین شد و توضیح داده شد 
والسلام و علیکم و رحمه الله 
فاتحه والصلوات 
حتما لینک زیر ررو ببیند 
در ضمن کنکور 60 درصد خواهد شد و 40 درصد نهایی قطعی خواهد شد .

*https://telewebion.com/episode/0x28bf371

----------


## _Joseph_

*کنکور 1402 باید ترمیم معدل کنید برای 40 درصد قطعی دوازدهم 
کنکور 1403 ترمیم معدل برای تاثیر قطعی یازدهم و دوازددهم 
و کنکور 1404و به بعد هم ترمیم برای هر سه تا پایه است
 کنکور فقط از دروس تخصصی است و تمام زیر گروه ها و تعداد سوالات و ...... Expand و گسترش می یابند چون یک ازمون برگزار میشه و طبق گفته شخص رئیس سازمان سنجش کنکور تخصصی تر برگزار میشه با تعداد سوالات بالاتر و استاندارد تر و پخته تر
دوبار در سال آزمون تخصصی برگزار میشه 
نتیجه برای 2 سال معتبر است 
دروس عمومی حذف میشه
در کل 100 درصد مصوبه اجرایی میشه 
موفق باشید*

----------


## farzaddd

حداقل خوبی که داره از یه سری کتابا راحت میشید،مثل ....

----------


## _Joseph_

> حداقل خوبی که داره از یه سری کتابا راحت میشید،مثل ....


*هیچ راحتی در کار نیست 
برای نهایی باید خوند و شک ندارم نهایی رو جوری میدن که تقریبا شبیه کنکور عمومی باشه 
در عمل اینا فقط میخوان برای ترمیم معدل پول بگیرن و لاغیر چون جماعت پشت کنکوری به نزدیک 700 هزار نفر رسیده*

----------


## hosseinuuu

> *کنکور 1402 باید ترمیم معدل کنید برای 40 درصد قطعی دوازدهم 
> کنکور 1403 ترمیم معدل برای تاثیر قطعی یازدهم و دوازددهم 
> و کنکور 1404و به بعد هم ترمیم برای هر سه تا پایه است
>  کنکور فقط از دروس تخصصی است و تمام زیر گروه ها و تعداد سوالات و ...... Expand و گسترش می یابند چون یک ازمون برگزار میشه و طبق گفته شخص رئیس سازمان سنجش کنکور تخصصی تر برگزار میشه با تعداد سوالات بالاتر و استاندارد تر و پخته تر
> دوبار در سال آزمون تخصصی برگزار میشه 
> نتیجه برای 2 سال معتبر است 
> دروس عمومی حذف میشه
> در کل 100 درصد مصوبه اجرایی میشه 
> موفق باشید*


10 بار فرصت ترمیم معدل ینی هردرس و میشه تا 10 بار امتحان داد؟
 و منی که معدل هرسه سالم افتضاحه فقط باید دوازدهم و ترمیم کنم یا هرسه سالو؟

----------


## Niki - 402

میگم زیرگروها حذف شد حالا چی میشه؟ داروسازی و اینا ...

----------


## _Joseph_

> میگم زیرگروها حذف شد حالا چی میشه؟ داروسازی و اینا ...


*هیچی 
باید همه درسارو بخونی 
رئیس سازمان سنجش دقیقا اشاره کرد که میخواییم جنبه مسابقه ای و رقابت رو پر رنگ تر کنیم تو کنکور و باید همه درسارو بخونید .*

----------


## _Joseph_

> عین ادم نمیاد همه چیو واضح بگن خلاصمون کنن. لعنت





> دقیق نگفتن ،فعلا همه چیز مبهمه





> من چیزی که در خبر گزاری تسنیم خوانم این بود که این مصوبه از سال 1405 اجرایی میشود.
> نمیدانم دیگر بقیه خبر ها چی میگن





> الان منی که نظام قدیم بودم و سال پیش دانشگاهی امتحانام نهایی نبوده تکلیف چیه؟





> لجاجت شورا و بی لیاقی مجلس منو خیلی میترسونه


*تمام سوالاتتون تو این هستش
*https://telewebion.com/episode/0x28bf371

----------


## Reza taju

ایشالا همین امسال تموم کنیم بره سال به سال وضع شخمی تره تو این مملکت

----------


## Niki - 402

> *هیچی 
> باید همه درسارو بخونی 
> رئیس سازمان سنجش دقیقا اشاره کرد که میخواییم جنبه مسابقه ای و رقابت رو پر رنگ تر کنیم تو کنکور و باید همه درسارو بخونید .*


پس زمین تو کنکور سرجاشه و برا همه رشته ها ضریبش یکه؟

----------


## MYDR

این حرف عاملی یعنی چه ؟
شبکه 1 خبر ساعت 21 : 
*در سال 1402 سال دوازدهم 40 درصد سهم پیدا میکنه به عنوان سابقه تحصیلی که دروس عمومی از طریق سابقه تحصیلی سال دوازدهم محاسبه میشه و 60 درصد به کنکور اختصاص داره برای دروس اختصاصی ×*

----------


## _Joseph_

> پس زمین تو کنکور سرجاشه و برا همه رشته ها ضریبش یکه؟


خیر کلا ضرایب بی تاثیر میشن و اونیکه همه درسارو بالا بزنه برنده رقابته 
برو ویدیو رو ببین دیگه اه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## reza1401

به نطر دستور از جایی صادرشده که دیگه کاری نمیشه کرد.
سبطی و امرایی هم دارن امید میدن به داوطلبا ولی واقعیتش اینه که مجلس نشون داده توان ایستادگی دربرابر شورا رو نداره.به فرض اینکه مجلس هم قانون تصویب کنه بحث تعارض که پیش بیاد کار به مقامات بالا میرسه وبعیده که اونها بین مجلس و شورا بخوان پشت شورا رو خالی کنن.
بنابراین باید این واقعیت تلخو پذیرفت که کنکور از این به بعد این شکلیه.
فقط دوست دارم چندسال دیگه نظر اون دسته ای که موافق مصوبه هستن رو بپرسم ببینم بعد ازدیدن سوالات کنکور هم همچنان موافق خواهند بود یا نه!

----------


## reza1401

راستی دوستانی که صحبتای پورعباسو دیدن بگن الان فرصا کسی که نمرات سوم دبیرستانش نهایی بوده.اونم ۴۰ درصد تاثیر داده میشه؟؟چون دو نوع نظام قدیم داریم یه عده کسانی که دوازدهم شون نهایی بوده‌یه عده اونایی که سوم دبیرستانشون(معادل یازدهم فعلی)نهایی دادن.واسه هردو دسته ۴۰ درصد سوابق لحاظ میشه؟

----------


## ali_12

تکلیف نظام قدیم قدیمی ها چی میشه؟

----------


## Rasool24

به نظرم لغو میشه. حداقلش برای 1402 لغو میشه. تاثیر مدل 40 درصد تاثیر مثبت میشه عمومی ها برمیگردن. چیزی که من شنیدم 270 نماینده مخالف این طرح هستن

----------


## mohammad1397

> به نظرم لغو میشه. حداقلش برای 1402 لغو میشه. تاثیر مدل 40 درصد تاثیر مثبت میشه عمومی ها برمیگردن. چیزی که من شنیدم 270 نماینده مخالف این طرح هستن


دیگه تنها راه همون مجلسه که رو قانون 92 تاکید کنه این مصوبه ها بخواد اجرایی بشه اوضاع 1402 بدجور بهم میریزه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

دوستان من پارسال بخاطر یه اشتباهی رفتم ترمیم یه درسی رو کردم بعد فهمیدم فرصتم کلا سوخته الان سال بعد میتونم ترمیم معدل کنم؟ چون گفتن 10 بار والا

----------


## Rasool24

> دیگه تنها راه همون مجلسه که رو قانون 92 تاکید کنه این مصوبه ها بخواد اجرایی بشه اوضاع 1402 بدجور بهم میریزه


  مجلس اجازه نمیده این طرح اجرا بشه.نادری نایب رییس کمیسیون آموزش کم آدمی نیست که مخالفه سرسخته. حداقلش برای 1402 لغو میشه

----------


## BARONI

به نظرم خیلی جدی نگیرید هنوز 
فوقش اینه که عمومی و تایم کم بزاریم تو برناممون فعلا

----------


## Niki - 402

> خیر کلا ضرایب بی تاثیر میشن و اونیکه همه درسارو بالا بزنه برنده رقابته 
> برو ویدیو رو ببین دیگه اه


خو طولاانیه وقت نمیکنم امشب  :Yahoo (117): 
مرسی کلی ^-^

----------


## _Joseph_

> مجلس اجازه نمیده این طرح اجرا بشه.نادری نایب رییس کمیسیون آموزش کم آدمی نیست که مخالفه سرسخته. حداقلش برای 1402 لغو میشه


*زکییییییی 
کجای کاری عامووووووو 

روغن 70 تومنی رو یه شبه کردن 470 تومن 
پودر ماشین لباسشویی که 8 تومن بود یه شبه شد 38 تومن 

وللش

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> راستی دوستانی که صحبتای پورعباسو دیدن بگن الان فرصا کسی که نمرات سوم دبیرستانش نهایی بوده.اونم ۴۰ درصد تاثیر داده میشه؟؟چون دو نوع نظام قدیم داریم یه عده کسانی که دوازدهم شون نهایی بوده‌یه عده اونایی که سوم دبیرستانشون(معادل یازدهم فعلی)نهایی دادن.واسه هردو دسته ۴۰ درصد سوابق لحاظ میشه؟


همه میتونن ترمیم کنن

----------


## ali_12

ترمیم معدل چی هست؟
من که قبل از 84 دیپلم گرفتم باید برای ترمیم کجا برم؟باید جایی ثبت نام کنم؟چه دروسی؟؟؟

----------


## sami7

> همه میتونن ترمیم کنن


اینکه میدونیم همه می تونن
مشکل سر اینه که آیا الان کسی که ده سال پیش دیپلم گرفته باید بره پیش رو ترمیم کنه یا سال سوم رو؟
توضیحات تو این زمینه گنگ هست
خود یارو عینا اومده میگه اونایی که قبل ۸۴ دیپلم گرفتن تشریف بیارن یه سوابقی درست کنن برا خودشون خخ این ینی چی؟

----------


## mojtabamessi

بنظرم صبر کنین سنجش اطلاعیه بده مخصوصا درباره نظام قدیمیا
فقط براساس تجربه میگم هیچ سود و زیانی برام نداره بچه ها خودتونو با شرایط وفق بدین سال کنکور ساله اعتراض نیست 
گفته کنکور اول قبل عیده رتبه های تاپ اختصاصیارو قبل عید تموم میکنن کنکور میدن بعد عید میرن برا نهایی عالی سال کنکور عین ربات درس بخونین ربات اعتراض نمیکنه

----------


## saber95

پروژه سهم خواهی وزارت آموزش و پرورش از سفره عظیم کنکور با موفقیت انجام شد !
با تصویب و ابلاغ نهایی این مصوبه، آموزش و پرورش که 60 درصد از فرآیند کنکور رو صاحاب شده؛ الآن دیگه رسما داره با دُمش گردو میشکنه .

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینکه میدونیم همه می تونن
> مشکل سر اینه که آیا الان کسی که ده سال پیش دیپلم گرفته باید بره پیش رو ترمیم کنه یا سال سوم رو؟
> توضیحات تو این زمینه گنگ هست
> خود یارو عینا اومده میگه اونایی که قبل ۸۴ دیپلم گرفتن تشریف بیارن یه سوابقی درست کنن برا خودشون خخ این ینی چی؟


*این دیگه چه سوالیه آخه معلومه ترمیم معدل در نظام جدید هستش و باید دروس نظام جدید و دوازدهم رو امتحان شرکت کنید .*

----------


## Ali111

سلام دوستان ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین من دیپلمم رو تو رشته ریاضی سال ۹۴ گرفتم الآن اگر بخوام توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم باید توی امتحان نهایی زیست و زمین شناسی قبل کنکور شرکت کنم یا نه ملاک برای من همون درصد کنکور میشه؟!
پیشاپیش ممنون بابت راهنمایی ������⁦❤️⁩

----------


## farzaddd

نظام قدیمیا چهارسال وقت دارن معدلشونو ترمیم کنن ،تا اون موقع صددرصد کنکور محاسبه میشه،

----------


## _Joseph_

*بابا حالا ترمیم ترمیم راه نندازین جنبه دیگه رو ببینید به خدا بابا این مصوبه معلوم نیست چیه اصلا 
همتون دور ترمیم برداشتین 
عزیزان مصوبه فقط بند معدل نیست هاااااااااا گیر دادین به معدل کوفتی 
بابا فقط معدل نیست 
کنکور 6 بار در سال برگزار میشه که 4 بارش ازمایشی و 2 بارش رسمی هستش و اون دوبار رو مختارید نتیجه هر کدومو خواستید انتخاب کنید .
این یعنی فاجعه عظیم 
اصلا کنکور چجوری میخواد 6 برگزار بشه؟؟؟ 
رئیس سنجش گفتند که 2 کنکور اصلی یکیشون قبل عید برگزار میشه و یکی دیگه بعد عید 
خوب قبل عید چه کسی دروس رو تموم کرده؟؟؟ حتی مدارس هم قبل عید بابا دروس رو تموم نمیکنن / مدارس تا خرداد طول میکشه پروسشون و اخذ ذیپلم 
مگه کنکور آزمون آزمایشی و راهنماتیی رانندگیه؟؟؟
شما هم گیر دادید به معدل اهع اه اه 
بابا بند معدل آسونرتین و بی مناشات ترین بند این مصوبه است . چرا نمیفهمید؟؟؟ 
معدل که کاری نداره همه میتونن ترمیم کنن 
باقی قسمتهای مصوبه هستش که ترسناکه
همین دوبار کنکور که تا 2 سال معتبر هستش یعنی فاجعه مخصوصا در کنکور تجربی
اختصاص حد نصاب معدل به دانشگاه ینی فاجعه 
حذف زیر گروه ینی فاجعه اندر فاجعه که رئیس سنجش هم تلویحا بهش اشاره کرد که این تغییر اتفاق بزرگی است 

بعد شما جماعت گیر دادید که میشه ترمیم کرد و ......... 
اه 
خلایق هر چه لایق
خدافز*

----------


## _Joseph_

*رسما این مسئولین بی سواد کنکور رو با امتحان راهنمایی و رانندگی اشتباه گرفته اند .*

----------


## farzaddd

یوسف جان حرفات درسته،منتها از آیین نامه خبر نداریم و فعلا موضوع اصلی معدله،آیین نامه بیاد همه اعتراض کنن اونم حضوری نماینده ها میتونن برگردن به قانون سال ۹۲،شورا رسما قانون گذاری کرده،این فقط دلیلش اینه خیلی از مقامات راس نظام اینو خواستن،وگرنه رییسی هفته قبل مخالف بود،میگن نماینده رهبری تو جلسه ابراز نگرانی رهبرو گفته ایناهم کوتاه اومدن

----------


## Dean

مصوبه نوشتن رو که ننه بزرگ منم میتونه بنویسه ... آیین نامه اجراییش مهمه ک ی سال گذشته و هنوز غلطی نکردن و نمیتونن هم بنویسن

----------


## Arnold

فقط میخوام بدونم چطوری میخوان اجرا کنن؟
الان هروز خبر تقلب امتحان نهایی می شنویم
بعد یدفه همین شده مبنای اصلی پذیرش

60 درصد فقط دوازدهم):
تا ده بار ترمیم خب همه که 19/20 شدن جیب شمام پر پول شد از نهایی آخرش همون کنکور می مونه واسه تفکیک 
پس چه کاریه اخه؟

زیر گروه برداری که ریاضی با زیست اهمیتش یکی بشه ):

هرروز همون طرح رو که از پارسال شرو کردن علم میکنن که اصلاح شد تصویب شد ابلاغ شد کنم.
ولی منبع موثق دارم که 
این طرح به 02 نمیرسه 
تمام

----------


## BARONI

> فقط میخوام بدونم چطوری میخوان اجرا کنن؟
> الان هروز خبر تقلب امتحان نهایی می شنویم
> بعد یدفه همین شده مبنای اصلی پذیرش
> 
> 60 درصد فقط دوازدهم):
> تا ده بار ترمیم خب همه که 19/20 شدن جیب شمام پر پول شد از نهایی آخرش همون کنکور می مونه واسه تفکیک 
> پس چه کاریه اخه؟
> 
> زیر گروه برداری که ریاضی با زیست اهمیتش یکی بشه ):
> ...


موثق؟ کیه؟

----------


## farzaddd

این طرح یه سال اجرا میشه

----------


## BARONI

> این طرح یه سال اجرا میشه


اصلا نمیشه که اجرا بشه
الان چند ماهه قراره که آیین اجرایش و بنویسن نمیتونن

----------


## Arnold

برگزاری چن کنکور درسال فقط بخاطر درآمد سنجش
اینکه دوتا کنکور با فاصله فرضا سه ماه و بیشتر باشه
ینی دوتا دوره جمع بندی و بعد از اولین جمع بندی 

افراد احساس خستگی میکنن.بماند که وقت کافی برای تسلط دروس نیست

 چندبار کنکور نزدیک هم مثلا به فاصله دو هفته
حدودا هم تغییری ایجاد نمیکنه چون شما با همون
بار علمی آزمون اول دومی هم شرکت میکنی ولی شرایط جلسه و حال عمومی داوطلب میتونه تغیر کنه و تا حدودی تاثیر داشته باشه

----------


## Arnold

> موثق؟ کیه؟


لازم بود میگفتم

----------


## Harrison

واقعا علت کوتاه اومدنشون این بوده؟ از کجا شنیدید؟

----------


## _Dawn_

این طرح قطعا بی سرانجامه و لغو میشه

----------


## farzaddd

سبطی چی میگه؟

----------


## -Mikasa-

> *تمام سوالاتتون تو این هستش
> *https://telewebion.com/episode/0x28bf371


من ویدیو را دیدم به نظرم کار خوبی هست و هم کار بد اینکه عمومی ها حذف بشوند به نظر خوب است ولی اون بحث معدل رو من نفهمیدم چونکه من امسال رشته ریاضی هستم و امتحانات رو هم فعلا خوب داده ام به جز یکی دو درس ولی میخواهم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم الآن من معدلم مورد قبول هست؟ یکم غیر شفاف هست این قانون

----------


## _Joseph_

> سبطی چی میگه؟


*سبطی هم بابا دنبال شتر خودشه / اونم فک کنم با این مدت زمان خرید و کتابای ته مونده ش رو فروخت*

----------


## _Joseph_

> من ویدیو را دیدم به نظرم کار خوبی هست و هم کار بد اینکه عمومی ها حذف بشوند به نظر خوب است ولی اون بحث معدل رو من نفهمیدم چونکه من امسال رشته ریاضی هستم و امتحانات رو هم فعلا خوب داده ام به جز یکی دو درس ولی میخواهم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم الآن من معدلم مورد قبول هست؟ یکم غیر شفاف هست این قانون


*نمیدونم 
خودشونم نمیدونن . خدا هم از کار اینا سر درنمیاره
 ولی باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید به نظرم چون معدل حتی یک نمره هم حساس میشه با قطعی شدن*

----------


## -Mikasa-

> *نمیدونم 
> خودشونم نمیدونن . خدا هم از کار اینا سر درنمیاره
>  ولی باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید به نظرم چون معدل حتی یک نمره هم حساس میشه با قطعی شدن*


دیپلم مجدد :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (77): 
ینی دوباره دوازدهم بخونم اینبار تجربی؟عمرا این کارو کنم

----------


## _Joseph_

> دیپلم مجدد
> ینی دوباره دوازدهم بخونم اینبار تجربی؟عمرا این کارو کنم


*نه 
سرچ کن تو انجمن دیپلم مجدد تاپیک اش هست*

----------


## ali_12

https://www.karzar.net/reform-entrance-exam-rule


لطفا امضا کنین...
کارزار مخالفت با تاثیر قطعی معدل

----------


## Niki - 402

> *بابا حالا ترمیم ترمیم راه نندازین جنبه دیگه رو ببینید به خدا بابا این مصوبه معلوم نیست چیه اصلا 
> همتون دور ترمیم برداشتین 
> عزیزان مصوبه فقط بند معدل نیست هاااااااااا گیر دادین به معدل کوفتی 
> بابا فقط معدل نیست 
> کنکور 6 بار در سال برگزار میشه که 4 بارش ازمایشی و 2 بارش رسمی هستش و اون دوبار رو مختارید نتیجه هر کدومو خواستید انتخاب کنید .
> این یعنی فاجعه عظیم 
> اصلا کنکور چجوری میخواد 6 برگزار بشه؟؟؟ 
> رئیس سنجش گفتند که 2 کنکور اصلی یکیشون قبل عید برگزار میشه و یکی دیگه بعد عید 
> خوب قبل عید چه کسی دروس رو تموم کرده؟؟؟ حتی مدارس هم قبل عید بابا دروس رو تموم نمیکنن / مدارس تا خرداد طول میکشه پروسشون و اخذ ذیپلم 
> ...


احتمالا منظورش از بعد از عید، بعد از عید 402عه (همون تیر مث همیشه) و قبل عید، قبل از عید 403 (اسفند 402)

----------


## armomo2

اقا الان با تصویب اون طرح و حذف زیر گروه ها یعنی باید زمین شناسی هم بخونیمممممممممممممممممم؟ :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## armomo2

اخه من میخواستم وقت زمین شناسیو بزارم برای شیمیییی :Yahoo (75):

----------


## armomo2

> اقا الان با تصویب اون طرح و حذف زیر گروه ها یعنی باید زمین شناسی هم بخونیمممممممممممممممممم؟


​تو رو خدا یکی توضیح بده

----------


## farzaddd

> *سبطی هم بابا دنبال شتر خودشه / اونم فک کنم با این مدت زمان خرید و کتابای ته مونده ش رو فروخت*


دفعه های قبل به کمک داییش تو مجلس تونست،این سری زورش نرسید،این سبطی این دفعه نباید دخالت میکرد،اسمش رفته تو مافیای کنکور،

----------


## ArweNN

برگام  :Yahoo (21):  برنامه قلمو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## armomo2

> اقا الان با تصویب اون طرح و حذف زیر گروه ها یعنی باید زمین شناسی هم بخونیمممممممممممممممممم؟



؟؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

*خوب دیگه هیچی از دست برنمیاد بریم درس فعلا*

----------


## _Joseph_

> دفعه های قبل به کمک داییش تو مجلس تونست،این سری زورش نرسید،این سبطی این دفعه نباید دخالت میکرد،اسمش رفته تو مافیای کنکور،


*البته هنوز هیچ قطعی نیست پورعباس گف از شهریور مشخص میشه*

----------


## Hadi.Z

* خوب خداروشکر با تدبیر راسخ و کاملا درست شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، رئیس جمهور، سازمان سنجش و با همکاری آموزش و پرورش تنها مشکل موجود در این مملکت حل شد و وضیعت همه چی آرومه من چقد خوشحالم برقرار گردید.

پ.ن : تنها چیزی که واسم جالبه واژه «عدالت» هستش که بارها به کار میره اما عملا هیچ اثری ازش وجود نداره.*

----------


## reza1401

توئیت نادری رو خوندم.جای اینکه از اختیارات قانونیش تو مجلس استفاده کنه به خواهش و التماس از رئیسی افتاده که مصوبه امضانشه!این که نشد کار.اگه مجلس نتونه از استقلال خودش نسبت به شورا دفاع کنه همون منحل بشه بهتره!
میگن در جلسه ی دیروز رئیس مجلس هم موافقت کرده که مجلس ورود نکنه.
فقط بخش بامزش اونجاییه که امتحان نهایی سه ساله برگزار کنن ولی باز بار غربال رو دوش همون کنور باشه!!!فقط هدفشون کنار گذاشتن عمومیا بوده ظاهرا.
پورعباسم حرف از تغییر تعداد سوالات کرده.چون وقت آزمون بیشترشده احتمالا تعداد سوالا رو یه مقدار بیستر خواهندکرد.
*قسمت عجیب مصوبه اینه که ازاین به بعد شورای سنجش هردویا سه سال یه بار میتونه ضرایب دروسو عوض کنه به تشخیص خودش!مثلا ممکنه یه درس دوسه سال با یه ضریب توکنکور باشه یهواز سال بعدش ضریبش عوض بشه!*

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

بچها
لطفا اینقد ناراحت نباشید. این مصوبه یادتونه پارسال تصویب شد؟ خوب الانم دوباره تصویب شده :Yahoo (23): اما اصلاحیه خورد. فرق تصویب و ابلاغم که میدونید چه. یعنی واضحه دیگه
تا الانم سنجش چیزی رو سایتش نزده - تو اخبارم از لحن رییس سنجش مشخص بود که با زبان بی زبانی داره میگه ای بابا عجی گیری کردیم، اخه فعلا این چندساله امکانش نیس اجرایی بشه، اینا مارو اوردن اینجا بزور که چی بگم اخه

*یعنی میخام بگم ما نبودیم که اعتراض کردیمو الان  اصلاحش کردن؟*
بعدم این موضوع با تمدید نظام قدیمو و تعویقو اینا فرق میکنه، اونا احتمالش کم بود که انجامش بدن. بعدم تعداد اونایی که اعتراض کردن کم بود.
اما برا این مصوبه هم تعدادمون زیاده ، هم مجلسو خیلی از مشاورا همراه ما هستن
نگران نباشید و برید پویش لغو مصوبه و کانال سبطی و کانال عدالت اموزشی (تو سرچ تل تایپ کنید میاد)
(کاری نداریم سبطی خوبه یا بد، اما چون پیگیر مصوبه هست برا ما خوبه)
ب یاد بیارین اگه اینهمه اعتراضو پویشو کامنتو امضا و....نبود الان مصوبه رو اصلاح میکردن؟ یه حرکتی باید باشه تا تغییر ایجاد بشه. پس حق گرفتنیه
فکر ترمیم هم نباشید که یکار بیهودس و جیبتون خالی میشه. چنان امتحان نهایی ازتون بگیرن که 20 بارم امتحان بدید نتونید 20 بگیرید و درنتیجه تا میاید تو همه درسا نمره 20 بگیرید 10تا کنکور رد شده و رسیده انروزی که دیگه کنکور نیست :Yahoo (4): 
یعنی ترمیم به سود آ پ و بضرر تمام اوناییه که میرن و پول میدن تا شرکت کنن
و کلا در جریان هستید که این نحوه غربالگری با معدل کلا ایراد داره.چطور میخان چندهزار نفرو از هم جدا کنن.

پس یاعلی مدد، همه بیاین تا صدامو بلندتر بشه و بهمه جا برسه

----------


## Harrison

> توئیت نادری رو خوندم.جای اینکه از اختیارات قانونیش تو مجلس استفاده کنه به خواهش و التماس از رئیسی افتاده که مصوبه امضانشه!این که نشد کار.اگه مجلس نتونه از استقلال خودش نسبت به شورا دفاع کنه همون منحل بشه بهتره!
> میگن در جلسه ی دیروز رئیس مجلس هم موافقت کرده که مجلس ورود نکنه.
> فقط بخش بامزش اونجاییه که امتحان نهایی سه ساله برگزار کنن ولی باز بار غربال رو دوش همون کنور باشه!!!فقط هدفشون کنار گذاشتن عمومیا بوده ظاهرا.������
> پورعباسم حرف از تغییر تعداد سوالات کرده.چون وقت آزمون بیشترشده احتمالا تعداد سوالا رو یه مقدار بیستر خواهندکرد.
> *قسمت عجیب مصوبه اینه که ازاین به بعد شورای سنجش هردویا سه سال یه بار میتونه ضرایب دروسو عوض کنه به تشخیص خودش!مثلا ممکنه یه درس دوسه سال با یه ضریب توکنکور باشه یهواز سال بعدش ضریبش عوض بشه!*


میگن در جلسه ی دیروز رئیس مجلس هم موافقت کرده که مجلس ورود نکنه.
واقعا؟ منبع خبرتون رو میشه بگید؟

----------


## BARONI

امتحان نهایی ۱۰ بار برگزار بشه "" ترمیم ""
امنیتش چی پس ؟!!!
 هرچقدر در موردش فکر میکنی قضیه دارک تر میشه

----------


## Amir.h.f

و اینا میخان زیر گروه هم حذف کنن و ضرایب دروس هم تغییر بدن در این صورت مثلا ضریب ریاضی کلا میشه 6 یعنی دیگه اینطوری نیست که ضریب ریاضی در زیر گروه یک x باشه در زیر گروه دو y باشه ضریب یه درس باتوجه به اون سال کلا یک عدد ثابت میشه خب در این صورت درس زمین شناسی الان که در همه زیرگروه ها به جز زیر گروه 3 ضریب نداره از 1402 باید یه ضریب مشخص در همه زیر گروه ها داشته باشه که نمیشه صفر باشه یعنی از 1402 باید زمین شناسی از صفر تا صد خوند
و اینکه میگن امتحان نهایی 10 بار قراره بگذار بشه کسی امنیتش رو تضمین میکنه؟ من شنیدم قراره چندسال اول وظیفه برگزاری امتحان نهایی رو بدن به سنجش تا زیر ساخت فراهم بشه وبعدش اموزش پرورش ورود کنه
ومسئله خطرناک تر از حذف عمومی ها و تاثیر معدل و تغییر ضرایب و تغییر نحوه برگزاری و همه اینا بنظرم اینه که قراره مسئولیت پذیرش از سنجش گرفته بشه یعنی تا الان ( تا 1401 ) سنجش هم وظیفه سنجیدن و هم وظیفه پذیرش بر اساس کارنامه داشت که از این به بعد سنجش فقط مسئولیت برگزاری امتحان و سنجیدن داوطلب ها رو داره که بعد اینکه کارنامه رو به داوطلب تحویل داد باهات خداحافظی میکنه و قراره پذیرش رو به دانشگاه بدن که زمینه رانت و کلاهبرداری و رشوه رو تو کشور ما فراهم میکنه

----------


## Amir.h.f

> *نمیدونم 
> خودشونم نمیدونن . خدا هم از کار اینا سر درنمیاره
>  ولی باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید به نظرم چون معدل حتی یک نمره هم حساس میشه با قطعی شدن*


در صورتی که این مصوبه اجرا بشه با اطلاعاتی که خودشون دادن حتی یک صدم هم میتونه تاثیر گذار بشه و یه حالت مسخره ای پیدا میکنه طرف تا 10 بار ترمیم میکنه که به 20 نزدیک بشه و لابد تو هر بار ترمیم هم باید کلی اموزش پرورش پول به جیب بزنه یعنی شاید یه امتحان سخت بود نتونستی 20 بگیری باید انقدر  شرکت کنی ک 20 بگیری
یه بار میبینی که یه مصوبه فقط به ضرر داوطلب ها هست و در واقع اشکال محاسباتی و.. توش نیست . اما این مصوبه جدا از اینکه به ضرر بچه هاست کلی اشکال علمی و ریاضی داره یعنی محاسباتش غلطه و بیشتر حالت مسخره بازی داره یعنی فکر کن 10 بار ترمیم معدل باشه به این جمله میشه سال ها خندید

----------


## mahdi_artur

بازم میگم،
اجرای این مصوبه به کنکور 402 نمیرسه
اونایی که شروع نکردین یا شروع کردین و نگران این خبرها
تا حداقل مهر امسال انقدر خبرای مختلف میاد و میره و به گوش شما هم میرسه که به مرز دیوانگی برسید (اصلا هدف شون همینه) اونایی که 99 کنکور دادن این حالت رو با گوشت و استخوان حس می کنن.
بجای درگیر این خبر ها شدن بچسبید به درساتون و بخشای مهارتی عمومی ها رو هم در کنار تخصصی ها بخونید.
با پست گذاشتن اینجا فقط وقت خودتون رو تلف می کنید و تهش می بینید که کل تابستون گذشته و شما هنوز هیچ کاری نکردین.

----------


## Amir.h.f

> بازم میگم،
> اجرای این مصوبه به کنکور 402 نمیرسه
> اونایی که شروع نکردین یا شروع کردین و نگران این خبرها
> تا حداقل مهر امسال انقدر خبرای مختلف میاد و میره و به گوش شما هم میرسه که به مرز دیوانگی برسید (اصلا هدف شون همینه) اونایی که 99 کنکور دادن این حالت رو با گوشت و استخوان حس می کنن.
> بجای درگیر این خبر ها شدن بچسبید به درساتون و بخشای مهارتی عمومی ها رو هم در کنار تخصصی ها بخونید.
> با پست گذاشتن اینجا فقط وقت خودتون رو تلف می کنید و تهش می بینید که کل تابستون گذشته و شما هنوز هیچ کاری نکردین.


با اگاهی بر اینکه اینجا ایرانه و ممکنه هر اتفاق دور از انتظاری بیفته مثل ابان که یهو شب خوابیدیم صبح بیدار شدیم رفتیم بنزین بزنیم دو برابر پول دادیم ولی من ایندفعه این افراد رو جدی تر از قبل میبینم و توی صحبت هاشون هم اینطور پیدا بود که میگفتن چون این طرح خیلی مخالف داشت پس طرح خوبیه و اجرا میشه یعنی میگن دیدین چقدر مشاور ها و مدرس ها و.. باهامون مخالفت کردند؟ پس طرح خوبیه یعنی از راه قلدری وارد شدن و توییت های افراد مجلس هم  اینطوری بود که از اختیارات مجلس استفاده نمیشد و میگفتن اقا طرح بدیه و نباید اجرا بشه یعنی بیشتر حالت گله مندی داشت و اصرار به رئیسی که این طرح امضا نشه و انگار قرار نیست افراد مجلس از اختیارات  و قوانین مجلس استفاده کنن و به التماس و گلگی بسنده کردند در مجموع این طرح جدا از اینکه به ضرر داوطلب ها هست اشکال علمی و ریاضی داره

----------


## vida76

خدا لعنتشون کنه، خداروشکر من همون پزشکی دانشگاه آزادی که پارسال آوردم رفتم و ننشستم پشت کنکور 
خدا شاهده شب میخوابی صبح تغییرات عجیب غریبی که میبینی دقیقا برابر تغییرات ۳۰۰ ساله ی اصحاب کهفه  :Yahoo (4): 
چه خبرتونههههه
بابا این مصوبه پر از اشکاله
نهایتا بتونن همچین چیزی رو از ۱۴۰۵ به اون ور برای جدیدترین دانش آموزایی که وارد دبیرستان میشن تصویب کنن
این همه نظام قدیمی، اصلا شاید ننه بزرگ من بخواد کنکور برای پزشکی شرکت کنه، خودشو درگیر استرس کنکور کنه
یا درگیر استرس ۲ تا کنکور و امتحان نهایی!!!!!!
چرا میخواین ابرو درست کنید میزنید چشمو چال بقیه رو در میارید؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> با اگاهی بر اینکه اینجا ایرانه و ممکنه هر اتفاق دور از انتظاری بیفته مثل ابان که یهو شب خوابیدیم صبح بیدار شدیم رفتیم بنزین بزنیم دو برابر پول دادیم ولی من ایندفعه این افراد رو جدی تر از قبل میبینم و توی صحبت هاشون هم اینطور پیدا بود که میگفتن چون این طرح خیلی مخالف داشت پس طرح خوبیه و اجرا میشه یعنی میگن دیدین چقدر مشاور ها و مدرس ها و.. باهامون مخالفت کردند؟ پس طرح خوبیه یعنی از راه قلدری وارد شدن و توییت های افراد مجلس هم  اینطوری بود که از اختیارات مجلس استفاده نمیشد و میگفتن اقا طرح بدیه و نباید اجرا بشه یعنی بیشتر حالت گله مندی داشت و اصرار به رئیسی که این طرح امضا نشه و انگار قرار نیست افراد مجلس از اختیارات  و قوانین مجلس استفاده کنن و به التماس و گلگی بسنده کردند در مجموع این طرح جدا از اینکه به ضرر داوطلب ها هست اشکال علمی و ریاضی داره


این مصوبه درسته یه شبه نوشته شده ولی یه شبه هم مثل ماجرای بنزین قابل اجرا نیست. بقول شما کلی ایراد فنی بهش وارده.
ولی چه میشه کرد؟
تا 4-5 ماه دیگه انقدر اخبار ضد و نقیض میاد که این تاپیک به مرز 5000 پست و 500 هزار بازدید برسه و بره تو لیست داغ ترین های انجمن پشت یا جلوی بقیه حواشی سال های قبل قرار بگیره.
ولی این وسط خبر نهایی که روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار گرفت میدونی کی بُرد می کنه؟ اونی که با یه نیم نگاهی به این خبر ها کار خودشو انجام داده و اعصاب خودشو هر روز الکی خرد نکرده.

----------


## s_hosein_p

یعنی من خودم تو این خدمت سربازی  مغزم داره میترکه، بعد اینام هر روز یه تز میدن بیشتر میرن رو مخ، تا کنکور 1403 بیاد من پیر میشم مطمئنم :///

----------


## mohammad1397

پور عباس :برای دروس تخصصی دو نوبت در سال آزمون برگزار می‌شود که احتمالا تا هفته آینده جزییات آن را اعلام می‌کنیم، بر این اساس یک نوبت آزمون قبل از عید خواهد بود و یکی بعد از عید در تیرماه خواهد بود. در این دو آزمون هم‌ترازی صورت می‌گیرد......

----------


## vida76

بچه ها تو سایت سنجش نوشته که جزئیات رو تا شهریور اعلام میکنن

----------


## Elnaz07

> بچه ها تو سایت سنجش نوشته که جزئیات رو تا شهریور اعلام میکنن


چه مصوبه مسخره ای هست که یکسال فرصت داشتن هنوز جزئیات نمیتون اعلام کنن ،چیزی به اسم وجدان در این ها وجود نداره ،اگر تاثیر مستقیم خوب بود که لغوش نمیکردن ،مجلسم هیچ نگاه ،همه کاراشون همینه در این کشور ....

----------


## _Joseph_

*خوب خوب اومد رو سایت سنجش 
کلیت که مشخصه 
جزئیات هم به زودی مشخص میشه به همراه آیین نامه اجرایی*

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> *خوب خوب اومد رو سایت سنجش 
> کلیت که مشخصه 
> جزئیات هم به زودی مشخص میشه به همراه آیین نامه اجرایی*


اخرشو اگه دقت کنی, گفته تا پایان شهریور...... ارایه پیشنهاد......
یعنی خودشونم نمیدونن چی ب چیه :Yahoo (23): 
رسما سیرکه واقعا
یعنی بچها برید بخونید. امکان اجرایی کردنش خیلی کمه
خبر ابلاغم هنو نیومده. که اگرم بیاد دیگه انوقت مجلس و دیوان هستن
مجلس تا رییس جمهور ابلاغ نکرده که دوفوریت چی رو بزنه؟
اینجوره که مشخصه تا اخر تابستون خبری نیس

----------


## farzaddd

آیین نامه هم معلومه،تا آخر خرداد اوائل تیر تکلیف روشن میشه آیین نامه نوشته میشه و شهریور و مهر اعلام میکنن،چیزی که مهمه دوتا نکته است نظام قدیم و جدید این سری باهم به ف ن ا رفتن و اینکه این کنکور دیگه عدالت نداره و شرایط برای همه مساوی نیست،کلا باید همین کنکور بود سهمیه ها رو ساماندهی میکردن که زدن بدتر کردن،دیگه واقعا امیدی نیست،تو پزشکی هم ن...ر...یدن برید پرستاری یا مهندسی بخونید زبان قوی کنید اپلای کنید فقط فرار کنید،الان آلمان تا ده سال آینده نیرو میخواد

----------


## _Joseph_

> آیین نامه هم معلومه،تا آخر خرداد اوائل تیر تکلیف روشن میشه آیین نامه نوشته میشه و شهریور و مهر اعلام میکنن،چیزی که مهمه دوتا نکته است نظام قدیم و جدید این سری باهم به ف ن ا رفتن و اینکه این کنکور دیگه عدالت نداره و شرایط برای همه مساوی نیست،کلا باید همین کنکور بود سهمیه ها رو ساماندهی میکردن که زدن بدتر کردن،دیگه واقعا امیدی نیست،تو پزشکی هم ن...ر...یدن برید پرستاری یا مهندسی بخونید زبان قوی کنید اپلای کنید فقط فرار کنید،الان آلمان تا ده سال آینده نیرو میخواد


*اپلایم نمیشه کرد آخه با این وضعیت* :Yahoo (23): *
به نظرم باید رفت پزشکی و یا دندون و یا پرستاری خوند یکم پول در اورد و ذخیره کرد تقریبا 1.5 ملیارد 
بعدش رفت کنکور داد مهندسی خوند تو دانشگاه خوب 
بعدش اگر تورم و تحریم نبود و مدرک رو زندانیش نکردن فرار کرد اونور آب 
تقریبا یه 20 سال طول میکشه از 17 سالگی شرو کنید 37 سالگی اونور ابید* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## farzaddd

> *اپلایم نمیشه کرد آخه با این وضعیت**
> به نظرم باید رفت پزشکی و یا دندون و یا پرستاری خوند یکم پول در اورد و ذخیره کرد تقریبا 1.5 ملیارد 
> بعدش رفت کنکور داد مهندسی خوند تو دانشگاه خوب 
> بعدش اگر تورم و تحریم نبود و مدرک رو زندانیش نکردن فرار کرد اونور آب 
> تقریبا یه 20 سال طول میکشه از 17 سالگی شرو کنید 37 سالگی اونور ابید*


 خخخخ
پزشکی هم واقعا نمیصرفه با این تورم ،دیگه مغزم رد داده،

----------


## ali_12

https://www.karzar.net/14168

*مخالفت با طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور*

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

فک کنیم این طرح عملی میشه و هر کسی تا ده بار حق ترمیم معدل را دارد،حالا یه سوال:آیا تک به تک میشه نمره ی درس ها رو ترمیم کرد یا باید همه رو باهم ترمیم کنیم؟یعنی مثلا من برا بار اول که میرم ترمیم معدل بدم،مثلا تو همه ی دروس بجز فیزیک بیست میشم و فیزیک رو مثلا17میشم(خب در این حالت اگه فیزیک رو بیست می‌گرفتم معدلم بیست میشد) آیا حالا بعدا میتونم فقط برم فیزیکم رو ترمیم بدم تا معدلم بیست بشه  یا باید بشینم دوباره همه ی دروس رو امتحان بدم تا معدلمو بیست کنم؟

----------


## Doctormahdi

یه کاری کردن که الان با چراغ قوه دنبال ابراهیم خدایی بگردیم بگیم تورو خدا بیا سکان سازمان سنجشو از اینا بگیر

----------


## Doctormahdi

تو چشم مردم وایساده توی یک سال بالای صد بار کلمه تاثیر قطعی رو میگه
قیافش اون روزی دیدنی میشه که کنکور مث سابق برگزار بشه بگی چی شد این همه قطعی قطعی میکردی

----------


## ghazal_lbv

تقریبا از اواخر اردیبهشت اخبار دلگرم کننده بود که از 1403 این طرح قطعی میشه که اونم کلی اما و اگر داشت
چقدر _یهویی_ فازشون تغییر کرد...
امیدوارم همینقدر _یهویی_ چند روز بعد فازشون دوباره عوض شه و "شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی" عقب نشینی کنه و با مصوبه سابق مجلس پیش بریم
بیش تر از این به فشار های روانی مون اضافه نشه ... بیش تر از این عدالت اموزشی سقوط نکنه...

----------


## mohammad1397

امسال اوضاع انتخاب رشته هم بهم میریزه همه راه های دور و دانشگاه های پولی هم میزنن تا کارشون به 1402 نکشه

----------


## reza333

*یه چیز جالب هم اینجا اتفاق افتاد ، دیشب توی جلسه اینا دیگه با هم متحد شدن تاثیر قطعی 1402 اجرا بشه و 10 بار هم شما بتونی ترمیم معدل کنی  ، خب ، امروز صبح طرح رتبه بندی معلمان که بزرگترین مشکلش تامین بودجش بود ، بالاخره در دولت تصویب نهایی شد . 

  عجببببببب طرحی ، یک تیر و صد نشان .  

*

----------


## Ati_zareii

برای دانشگاه ها کدوم معدل مد نظره؟؟ معدل نهایی یا معدل کل دیپلم ؟؟

----------


## saber95

> *یه چیز جالب هم اینجا اتفاق افتاد ، دیشب توی جلسه اینا دیگه با هم متحد شدن تاثیر قطعی 1402 اجرا بشه و 10 بار هم شما بتونی ترمیم معدل کنی  ، خب ، امروز صبح طرح رتبه بندی معلمان که بزرگترین مشکلش تامین بودجش بود ، بالاخره در دولت تصویب نهایی شد . 
> 
>   عجببببببب طرحی ، یک تیر و صد نشان .  
> 
> *


همه این بحث ها برمیگرده به دیدار اخیر رهبری با جمعی از فرهنگیان !
دیگه زمانیکه رهبری درباره کنکور ابراز نگرانی کرده و تاکید کرده که منزلت و جایگاه آموزش و پرورش باید ارتقاء پیدا کنه، همه چی مشخصه .

----------


## SINA_1384

معلوم نیست اینجا چه خبره  :Y (556): 
حدود یک هفته پیش تصویری منتشر شد که توش سنجش گفته بود آزمون سراسری ۱۴۰۲ مثل سال های قبله و طرح مصوبهٔ ۱۴۰۲ در سال ۱۴۰۳ اجرا خواهد شد .

حالا توی یک سایتی چند ساعت پیش اعلام شد که مصوبهٔ کنکور ۱۴۰۲ اجرا میشه و تمام دروس عمومی از کنکور حذف شده و دو بار کنکور اختصاصی خواهیم داد .
اینم لینکش : https://www.entekhab.ir/fa/news/6800...B4%D9%88%D8%AF

----------


## Hadi.Z

> *خوب خوب اومد رو سایت سنجش 
> کلیت که مشخصه 
> جزئیات هم به زودی مشخص میشه به همراه آیین نامه اجرایی*
> 
> فایل پیوست 100484فایل پیوست 100485


*این بیشتر میشه گفت یه نوع منشن کردن صحبتای رئیس سازمانه.
باید منتظر ابلاغیه موند. بعدشم آیین نامه اجرایی*

----------


## Hadi.Z

> برای دانشگاه ها کدوم معدل مد نظره؟؟ معدل نهایی یا معدل کل دیپلم ؟؟


*تا جایی که میدونم سوابق تحصیلی مدنظره که اونم = معدل نهایی*

----------


## Arnold

ایران الان در حالت self destruction قرار داره 
عزیزان دارن لطف میکنن تپه های بجای مانده 
را مورد عنایت قرار میدن.

الان سوژه شده رشته های پزشکی 
و کنکور ،هر جا امیدی هست زندگی هست رقابت سالم هست باید نابود بشه چه معنی دارد

----------


## ArweNN

نمی دونم چرا حسم اینه لغو می شه

----------


## Ati_zareii

خداروشکر . پس اگر دانشگاه ها شرط معدل بزارن برای پذیرش ، معدل نهایه دیگه اره ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> ایران الان در حالت self destruction قرار داره 
> عزیزان دارن لطف میکنن تپه های بجای مانده 
> را مورد عنایت قرار میدن.
> 
> الان سوژه شده رشته های پزشکی 
> و کنکور ،هر جا امیدی هست زندگی هست رقابت سالم هست باید نابود بشه چه معنی دارد


*آره شبیه اون فیلمها و بازی ها دکمه self destruction رو زدن 
مرگ برنامه ریزی کشوری*  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mehdi2324

مصوبه هنوز ابلاغ نشده اگه رییسی مصوبه رو ابلاغ نکنه سنجش نمیتونه برای 1402 اجراش کنه این پورعباس کارشکنی کرده و حرفای خودشو توی تلویزیون اومده با عنوان خبر در سایت سنجش گذاشته وگرنه هنوز اطلاعیه اجازه نداره بده و تا مصوبه ابلاغ نشه قانون کنکور 1402 هم مثل 1401 هستش

----------


## harisondoc

> بازم میگم،
> اجرای این مصوبه به کنکور 402 نمیرسه
> اونایی که شروع نکردین یا شروع کردین و نگران این خبرها
> تا حداقل مهر امسال انقدر خبرای مختلف میاد و میره و به گوش شما هم میرسه که به مرز دیوانگی برسید (اصلا هدف شون همینه) اونایی که 99 کنکور دادن این حالت رو با گوشت و استخوان حس می کنن.
> بجای درگیر این خبر ها شدن بچسبید به درساتون و بخشای مهارتی عمومی ها رو هم در کنار تخصصی ها بخونید.
> با پست گذاشتن اینجا فقط وقت خودتون رو تلف می کنید و تهش می بینید که کل تابستون گذشته و شما هنوز هیچ کاری نکردین.


مردیم به خدا من همیشه به حرفات ایمان دارم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *این بیشتر میشه گفت یه نوع منشن کردن صحبتای رئیس سازمانه.
> باید منتظر ابلاغیه موند. بعدشم آیین نامه اجرایی*


*ببین این چیزی که میگی درسته خوب
ولی وقتی میایی به سابقه اینا نگا میکنی هم بخش امیدوار کننده هست هم بخش نا امیدوار کننده 
مثلا در ماجرای کنکور 1399 و تعویق کنکور دیدید که چه کاری کردند . ینی عملا تا دم دمای کنکورم مشخص نبود تعویق میشه یا نه و حتی خود وزیر بهداشت گفت تعویق داریم و از صدا و سیما اعلام شد ولی بعدش گفتن نه کنکور سرجاشه 
سر ماجرای تاثیر قطعی کنکور 98 من یادمه که حتی خبر تاثیر قطعی هم بر روی سایت سنجش رفت و آیین نامه اجرایی و .... همه تکمیل بود ولی بعدش تو بهمن ماه گفتن که تاثیر مثب باقی میماند و از سایت خبرش حذف شد . پس حتی بعد از آیین نامه هم نمیشه مطمئن بود که اجرایی میشه یا نه متاسفانه 
یا تو کنکور 95 قشنگ یادمه آخرای فروردین ماه بود که خبر اومد تاثیر معدل از ثطعی سال 94 به مثبت در سال 95 تغییر یافت 
سر تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم برای کنکور 1400 از خرداد خود من به شدت فعال بودم در کمپین ها و تا شهریور هم نتایج امیدوار کننده بود . ولی در آبان ماه خبرش اومد که نظام قدیم تمدید نمیشود . حتی یادمه همین احمد نادری که الان داره نامه نگاری میکنه و ..... اونموقع هم هی توییت میزد و نامه نگاری میکرد که آیییی خدایی رئیس سنجش یارمت مجلس و این کار میکنم و ......  و ناعدالتی کردی و تمدید نکردی نظام قدیم رو .و... حتی توی بهمن و اسفند هم خبرهایی ضد و نقیض می آمد . ولی خوب 1400 نظام قدیم تمدید نشد . 
اینها یک عده پوپولیست بی مصرف هستند که فقط برای خوراک روانی مردم نامه نگاری و کار رسانه ای میکنن تا مردم بگن دارن یه کارایی میکنن و ..... 

من پیشنهاد میکنم که تا وقتی کنکور 1402 نداده اید و از سر جلسه بیرون نیامده اید مطمئن نشوید که کنکور 1402 چگونه برگزار میشه  این تلخ ماجراست .ولی خوب تخصصی ها رو بخونید دیگه کنکور که حذف نمیشه . پس بد ترین سناریو رو در نظر بگیرید و شرو کنید و منتظر نمانید .*

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

چه جالب :Yahoo (76): قبل از اینا من گفتم یه کارای میخان بکنن.اونجام گفتم اخر خبرش تو سنجش گفته تا شهریور وقت داریم و پیشنهاد میدادیم برا کنکور402.
رییس سنجش میدونه خیلی اعتراض میشه و امکان اجرایی شدن نداره و بقول کارشناسا ایراد اماری و ریاضی داره. فقط ساقی اونایی که نشستن و این طرحو نوشتن باید پیدا کرد.....این دیگه تمدیدو تعویقو اینا نیست ک یعده محدود دنبالش باشن. 80 90% کنکوریا مخالفشن

----------


## _Joseph_

> چه جالبقبل از اینا من گفتم یه کارای میخان بکنن.اونجام گفتم اخر خبرش تو سنجش گفته تا شهریور وقت داریم و پیشنهاد میدادیم برا کنکور402.
> رییس سنجش میدونه خیلی اعتراض میشه و امکان اجرایی شدن نداره و بقول کارشناسا ایراد اماری و ریاضی داره. فقط ساقی اونایی که نشستن و این طرحو نوشتن باید پیدا کرد.....این دیگه تمدیدو تعویقو اینا نیست ک یعده محدود دنبالش باشن. 80 90% کنکوریا مخالفشن


*این چیزا رو هر کی استوری کرده و نوشته شم تئوری پردزای و داستان سرایی قوی داره واقعا 
کاری به اجرایی شدن و نشدن ندارم ولی اینا در این حد نیستن که بتونن در این حد فکر کنن و برنامه ریزی کنن /
بابا اینا فرق گاو گوسفند نمیدونن چی ی هست اینوقت میای میگی برنامه ریزی کردن همه برن دانشاه و بعد اعلام کنن و ....... 
واقعا که اون کسی که این چیزا رو نوشته موهونی بیش نبوده
یه لحظه رفته تو فاز رائفی پور*

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> *این چیزا رو هر کی استوری کرده و نوشته شم تئوری پردزای و داستان سرایی قوی داره واقعا 
> کاری به اجرایی شدن و نشدن ندارم ولی اینا در این حد نیستن که بتونن در این حد فکر کنن و برنامه ریزی کنن /
> بابا اینا فرق گاو گوسفند نمیدونن چی ی هست اینوقت میای میگی برنامه ریزی کردن همه برن دانشاه و بعد اعلام کنن و ....... 
> واقعا که اون کسی که این چیزا رو نوشته موهونی بیش نبوده
> یه لحظه رفته تو فاز رائفی پور*


با عقل جور در میاد, انگار میخان همه رو بکشونن سمت ترمیم و انتخاب رشته و رفتن دانشگا, و اگه هم به دانشگا ازادا و پیام نورا سر بزنی, فاجعه بار خالین.کم نمونده که بیشتر این دانشگاها ورشکست بشن.
جز چند نفر که فقط اونجاها میپلکن هیشکی دیگه نمیره دانشگا ازادو پیام نور, جز برا رشته هایی مث پرستاریو اینا.
از اون طرف اونایی که ترمیم میخان برن کم نیستن, هرچقدرم بهشون بگی ترمیم یه تله س, بگوششون نمیره.
واقعا یکمم جا سنجش فک کنیم میبینیم امکانش نیس فعلا
مجلسو شورا توافق کرده بودن قانون مجلسه باشه,, واقعا این حرکت عجیب بود.
هرکاری در توان دارید انجام بدید.خود من همه کاری کردم تا الان از پیامکو کامنتو هشتگو توییتر امضا و....
درکنار درسا روزی چنددیقه براش وقت میزارم.بچها شمام ناامید نباشید

----------


## mohammad1397

> *این چیزا رو هر کی استوری کرده و نوشته شم تئوری پردزای و داستان سرایی قوی داره واقعا 
> کاری به اجرایی شدن و نشدن ندارم ولی اینا در این حد نیستن که بتونن در این حد فکر کنن و برنامه ریزی کنن /
> بابا اینا فرق گاو گوسفند نمیدونن چی ی هست اینوقت میای میگی برنامه ریزی کردن همه برن دانشاه و بعد اعلام کنن و ....... 
> واقعا که اون کسی که این چیزا رو نوشته موهونی بیش نبوده
> یه لحظه رفته تو فاز رائفی پور*


احتمال زیاد پیج کنکور سنتره طرف مشکل روانی داره شده مشاور کنکور

----------


## farzaddd

طرح رتبه بندی تصویب شده ،بودجه این طرحو قراره از ما بگیرن

----------


## flower444

سلام دوستانی که مخالف این مصوبه ظالمانه 402هستند لطفا به گروه ما درتلگرام بپیوندند ودرفعالیت ها شرکت کنند
اقای نادری درمجلس طرح دوفوریتی دارن که اگه به صحن بیاد میشه امیدوار بود ورق برگرده،عزیزان دریغ نکنید
https://t.me/+v_Iwo3VkinBiYTNk

----------


## Maryam 7505

بچه ها من زیاد از حرفاتون سر در نیاوردم ،کلا از این طرح سر در نمیارم لطفاً کسی که اطلاع داره منو راهنمایی کنه با این شرایط م 
من نظام قدیم هستم معدلم پایینه وترمیم معدل هم چند سال قبل شرکت کردم می‌خوام با این شرایط کنکور۱۴۰۲شرکت کنم حالا برام راهی هست ترمیم معدل باز برم آخه میگن یکباره فقط منم قبلاشرکت کردم 
اگه اطلاعی دارین ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ghoghnous

سلام دوستان 
جهت لغو مصوبه ناعادلانه شورا درمورد کنکور ۴۰۲ لطفا پویش زیر رو امضا کنین چند دقیقه بیشتر وقتتونو نمیگیره با هرچندتا شماره که میتونین امضا کنین
https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/147261

----------


## Niki - 402

> سلام دوستان 
> جهت لغو مصوبه ناعادلانه شورا درمورد کنکور ۴۰۲ لطفا پویش زیر رو امضا کنین چند دقیقه بیشتر وقتتونو نمیگیره با هرچندتا شماره که میتونین امضا کنین
> https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/147261


تاثیری نداره. از من گفتن 
کنکور هرجور برگزار شه شرایط برا همه یکسانه.
من خودم از همون اول مخالف بودم و هستم ولی خودمونو ازین حواشی دور کنیم بهتره. کاریه ک شده...

----------


## _Dawn_

اینبار دیگه قرار نیست کسی حق ما رو بخوره 
همین لینک به 50.000 برسه توی صحن علنی مطرح میشه

----------


## farzaddd

حواشی چیه؟
این طرح عین بی عدالتیه ،برای همه بی عدالتیه،
فکر کن پورعباس بتونه نمره نهایی ۴۰ درصد کنکور،۶۰ درصد معدل،سهمیه ای ها،خذف زیرگروهها،اونایی که معدل ندارن،دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴،دیپلمه های تا سال ۹۷،دیپلمه های جدید،و.... رو دربیاره ،به نظرتون تو ایران هم چین چیزی امکان پذیره؟میدونید چقدر حق خیلیا خورده میشه؟این تو بمیری این دفعه واقعا فرق داره،اعتراض کنید

----------


## Selfish

https://aftabnews.ir/fa/news/775572/...A9%D9%88%D8%B1

 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Selfish

> تاثیری نداره. از من گفتن 
> کنکور هرجور برگزار شه شرایط برا همه یکسانه.
> من خودم از همون اول مخالف بودم و هستم ولی خودمونو ازین حواشی دور کنیم بهتره. کاریه ک شده...


بیا پایین  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Niki - 402

> بیا پایین


 ://////////

----------


## Arnold

> سلام دوستانی که مخالف این مصوبه ظالمانه 402هستند لطفا به گروه ما درتلگرام بپیوندند ودرفعالیت ها شرکت کنند
> اقای نادری درمجلس طرح دوفوریتی دارن که اگه به صحن بیاد میشه امیدوار بود ورق برگرده،عزیزان دریغ نکنید
> https://t.me/+v_Iwo3VkinBiYTNk


حتی سبطی ام میگه اعتراض فایده نداره و باعث میشه اونا مصمم تر بشن ): فک کنم اونقدر این تغیره به نفع همه بالا دستی هاس
که تونستن دهن همه رو ببندن حتی سبطی و امرایی مثل قبل
حرص و جوش نمیزنن واسه لغو
فقط می مونه یه دست برتری که عدالت رو اجرا کنه.

----------


## Arnold

لا نصب


لا مصب بیس پنج درصدم نیس بگیم بیخیال معدل
شصت درصد !!!!کاش یکی نحوه محاسبه تراز رو با شصت درصد معدل و کنکور مجموعا توضیح میداد

----------


## Selfish

> حتی سبطی ام میگه اعتراض فایده نداره و باعث میشه اونا مصمم تر بشن ): فک کنم اونقدر این تغیره به نفع همه بالا دستی هاس
> که تونستن دهن همه رو ببندن حتی سبطی و امرایی مثل قبل
> حرص و جوش نمیزنن واسه لغو
> فقط می مونه یه دست برتری که عدالت رو اجرا کنه.


مثل این که اشتباه برداشت کردید 
محتوی ویس سبطی اینطور بود که میگفت تعداد زیادی نماینده مجلس امضا جمع کردن و نظرشون بر لغو مصوبه هست. 
لینکی که بالاتر گذاشتم مخالفت یکی از نماینده هاست 
سبطی میگفت طرح دو فوریتی هست و نیازی به امضا جمع کردن نیست چون  بیشتر راه طی شده و قانونش توی مجلس عملا موجوده

----------


## ali_12

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/147261

*پویش مخالفت با تاثیر قطعی معدل کنکور 1402*

----------


## Rasool24

به نقل از خبرگزاری ایسنا؛  جبار کوچکی نژاد در جلسه علنی امروز ( چهارشنبه) مجلس شورای اسلامی، در  تذکری با استناد به بند ۱۱ ماده ۲۲ قانون آئین نامه داخلی مجلس، بیان کرد:  این ماده از آئین نامه داخلی مجلس بر حفظ شان نمایندگان تاکید دارد. باید  از حیثیت مجلس دفاع کرد. مجلس در زمینه کنکور قانون وضع کرده و شفاف است.  صدها هزار داوطلب با مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی نگران شده اند.  وی در ادامه اظهار کرد: بر اساس  رهنمودهای حضرت امام و مقام معظم رهبری، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی حق ورود  در حوزه قانون گذاری را ندارند. اخیرا شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مصوبه ای  داشته که روح و روان داوطلبان کنکور را به هم زده است. بر اساس قانون مجلس  دخالت یا اثر معدل دانش آموزان در کنکور شفاف است. تعدادی از دروس عمومی از  سوی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در کنکور حذف شده است که کاملا خلاف قانون  است.  نماینده مردم رشت در مجلس شورای اسلامی،  تصریح کرد: این صحیح نیست قانونی که در مجلس برای تصویب آن زمان صرف شده  است از سوی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی باطل شود. نمایندگان یک طرح دو فوریتی  آماده کرده اند و لازم است هرچه سریع تر در دستور کار مجلس قرار گیرد تا  هزاران نفر از جوانان از نگرانی خارج شوند.  علی نیکزاد که اداره جلسه علنی را بر عهده داشت در پاسخ به تذکر وی، بیان کرد: ف*صل الخطاب همه بحث ها قانون است. تفسیر قانون با مجلس است.* رئیس کمیسیون آموزش *جلسه اضطراری* را برای رسیدگی به این موضوع برگزار کند. آنچه مصوبه مجلس است باید *ملاک عمل* قرار گیرد.

----------


## Rasool24

این خط اینم نشون : این طرح به کنکور 1402 نمیرسه

----------


## mojtabamessi

شرایط هر کنکور طبق قانون باید یک سال قبل از کنکور اعلام بشه و دیگه تغییر نمیکنه مثل نوع دروس ازمون و ضریب نمیشه ک بگن عمومی حذف ۶ ماه دیگ بگن حذف نیس الکیه مگه فکرای احساسی نکنین
بنظرم زمین خوندن شروع کنین یادتون نره زمین امسال ضریبش صفر نیست

----------


## BARONI

> شرایط هر کنکور طبق قانون باید یک سال قبل از کنکور اعلام بشه و دیگه تغییر نمیکنه مثل نوع دروس ازمون و ضریب نمیشه ک بگن عمومی حذف ۶ ماه دیگ بگن حذف نیس الکیه مگه فکرای احساسی نکنین
> بنظرم زمین خوندن شروع کنین یادتون نره زمین امسال ضریبش صفر نیست


اصلا به فرض که شما میگی فکرای احساسی نکنیم
از الان برای زمین خوردن منطقیه آیا؟!!!!
سه ماه تابستون و فعلا اختصاصی پایه جمع بشه
با مهارت های عمومی 
اینکارا رو کنیم شاهکار کردیم
تا ببینیم نتیجه چی میشه
منم دیگه قسم خوردم سمت گوشی نیام تا ته تابستون هرچی بادا باد
این اخبار فقط مشغله ذهنی میاره و تمرکز هین درس خوندن و از بین میبره

----------


## sami7

> اصلا به فرض که شما میگی فکرای احساسی نکنیم
> از الان برای زمین خوردن منطقیه آیا؟!!!!
> سه ماه تابستون و فعلا اختصاصی پایه جمع بشه
> با مهارت های عمومی 
> اینکارا رو کنیم شاهکار کردیم
> تا ببینیم نتیجه چی میشه
> منم دیگه قسم خوردم سمت گوشی نیام تا ته تابستون هرچی بادا باد
> این اخبار فقط مشغله ذهنی میاره و تمرکز هین درس خوندن و از بین میبره


بنده خدا میگه زمین شناسیم بخونین ، حرفش درسته ، امسال شاید درس تعیین کننده ای باشه

----------


## saeed_dal

> شرایط هر کنکور طبق قانون باید یک سال قبل از کنکور اعلام بشه و دیگه تغییر نمیکنه مثل نوع دروس ازمون و ضریب نمیشه ک بگن عمومی حذف ۶ ماه دیگ بگن حذف نیس الکیه مگه فکرای احساسی نکنین
> بنظرم زمین خوندن شروع کنین یادتون نره زمین امسال ضریبش صفر نیست


تا یکی دو هفته دیگه میگن لغوه لازم نیس زیاد صبر کنین... افراد با نفوذ و دلسوز واقعی  پیگیری کار رو بدست گرفتن به امید خدا به نتیجه میرسه اعتراض اغلب داوطلبان... دوما هنوز ابلاغ نشده کلا ممکنه ابلاغم نشه مصوبه جدید

----------


## Rasool24

> اصلا به فرض که شما میگی فکرای احساسی نکنیم
> از الان برای زمین خوردن منطقیه آیا؟!!!!
> سه ماه تابستون و فعلا اختصاصی پایه جمع بشه
> با مهارت های عمومی 
> اینکارا رو کنیم شاهکار کردیم
> تا ببینیم نتیجه چی میشه
> منم دیگه قسم خوردم سمت گوشی نیام تا ته تابستون هرچی بادا باد
> این اخبار فقط مشغله ذهنی میاره و تمرکز هین درس خوندن و از بین میبره



شما 1401 کنکور دارین یا 1402؟

----------


## mojtabamessi

> اصلا به فرض که شما میگی فکرای احساسی نکنیم
> از الان برای زمین خوردن منطقیه آیا؟!!!!
> سه ماه تابستون و فعلا اختصاصی پایه جمع بشه
> با مهارت های عمومی 
> اینکارا رو کنیم شاهکار کردیم
> تا ببینیم نتیجه چی میشه
> منم دیگه قسم خوردم سمت گوشی نیام تا ته تابستون هرچی بادا باد
> این اخبار فقط مشغله ذهنی میاره و تمرکز هین درس خوندن و از بین میبره


زمین اصلا راحت نیستا باور کنین زمین از عمومی ها بجز ادبیات سخت تره باید مثل زیست رو متن مسلط باشی تازه شکل و نکاتشم هست

----------


## mohammad1397

> بنده خدا میگه زمین شناسیم بخونین ، حرفش درسته ، امسال شاید درس تعیین کننده ای باشه


کلا با این دیوانه بازیا شرایط کنکور خیلی سخت تر کردن بدترین قسمت این مصوبه اعتبار نمرات کنکور تا دو سال هست یعنی طرف 1402 کنکور میده و یه رشته ای میره باز 1403 با همون کارنامه 1402 میاد انتخاب رشته میکنه ، اون سقف ده بار شرکت تو نهایی هم واقعا مضحکه اگه هر کس ده بار تو نهایی شرکت کنه و همه 20 بگیرن دیگه چه نیازی به تاثیر معدل هست وقتی قدرت تفکیک نداره باز همه چی میرسه کنکور

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

بچها خودتونو درگیر گمانه زنی و صحبت نکنید.فقط کاری که از ما بر میاد اعتراضه. فقط یه پیامک و وات و فارس من وکارزار هست که روزی نهایتا 10دیقه براش وقت بگذارید تا نگن دواطلبا و دانش اموزا بیخیال شدن
به سبطی و امرایی و خصوصا نادری هم خواستید پ بدید تا پیگیرباشن
سه شنبه هم قراره رییس سنجش بره به مجلس گزارش کار بده و نمایندها هم نظر بدن و احتمال زیاد هم بگن لغو کنن یا بگن بازم اصلاحش کنن کلا.
تو کانال خبرگزاری خانه ملت هست که سه شنبه میره.
همین فقط. امیدوارم خدا کمکمون کنه.بلاخره پای سرنوشت کلی دانش اموزو داوطلب در میونه.حالا اگه تعویق بود میگفتیم ولش کن فایده نداره

----------


## farzaddd

تنها نقطه مشترک این طرح که باعث میشه اعتراض کنیم اینه که سازمان سنجشبا این وضع امکان نداره بتونه عدالتو رعایت کنه،تنوع نوع معدل وسهمیه این کارو غیر ممکن میکنه،

----------


## Maryam 7505

برا سال ۱۴۰۲چهل درصده دیگه‌تاثیر؟!خب بچه ها برا یه نظام قدیم ِِمعدل داغون تکلیف چیه یکی یه راه حلی بده

----------


## Arnold

> تا یکی دو هفته دیگه میگن لغوه لازم نیس زیاد صبر کنین... افراد با نفوذ و دلسوز واقعی  پیگیری کار رو بدست گرفتن به امید خدا به نتیجه میرسه اعتراض اغلب داوطلبان... دوما هنوز ابلاغ نشده کلا ممکنه ابلاغم نشه مصوبه جدید


کاش 02 بیخیال بشن

----------


## Aytakso

عه 84 صفحه حاشیه *_*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Maryam 7505


برا سال ۱۴۰۲چهل درصده دیگه‌تاثیر؟!خب بچه ها برا یه نظام قدیم ِِمعدل داغون تکلیف چیه یکی یه راه حلی بده


ترمیم معدل*

----------


## Maryam 7505

> *
> 
> ترمیم معدل*


من ببار چند سال پیش شرکت کردم آخه باز نمره هام خوب نیستن):

----------


## Arnold

> من ببار چند سال پیش شرکت کردم آخه باز نمره هام خوب نیستن):


02 که فکر نکنم اجرا بشه ولی شما میتونی واسه محکم کاری دوازدهم رو تابستون بخونی و تا اون موقع اگه این طرح قطعی بود امتحان شرکت کنید و با خیال راحت سال تحصیلی شروع کنید

----------


## farzaddd

کلا لغو میشه ،اعتراضات زیاد شده تو این وضع مملکت فقط دانش آموزا مونده بودن بیان معترض شن که اونم ردیف کردن،برای اولین بار تو ایران میگم ،این طرح کاملا لغو و مسکوت میمونه،به طور قطع میگم،فقط اعتراض مجازی رو ادامه بدیم،تو این طرح هیچکس سود نمیکنه

----------


## _Joseph_

> عه 84 صفحه حاشیه *_*


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  چوخ خلاصه و مفیدیدی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mojtabamessi

> کلا با این دیوانه بازیا شرایط کنکور خیلی سخت تر کردن بدترین قسمت این مصوبه اعتبار نمرات کنکور تا دو سال هست یعنی طرف 1402 کنکور میده و یه رشته ای میره باز 1403 با همون کارنامه 1402 میاد انتخاب رشته میکنه ، اون سقف ده بار شرکت تو نهایی هم واقعا مضحکه اگه هر کس ده بار تو نهایی شرکت کنه و همه 20 بگیرن دیگه چه نیازی به تاثیر معدل هست وقتی قدرت تفکیک نداره باز همه چی میرسه کنکور


بنظرم این قسمت طرح خبه البته جزئیاتش باید بیاد
چون ممکنه یکی مشکل سربازی داشته باشه اینجوری نمره قبولی میگیره میره سربازی میاد میره دانشگاه

----------


## _Joseph_

*یک یازدهمی که کنکوری 1402 هستش عملا با این مصوبه له میشه 

این مصوبه صد در صد به نفع پشت کنکوریهاست 100 درصد شک نکنید .
پشت کنکوری هایی که معترض هستید. 
شما
10 بار فرصت ترمیم دارید .
2 بار فرصت دارید کنکور شرکت کنید و قلق گیری کنید .
وقت و تایم کافی هم برای تسلط رسیدن دارید 

چرا اعتراض میکنید واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

به نظر من اگر یک نفر پشت کنکوری به این مصوبه اعتراض کند باید 1000 نفر یازدهمی اعتراض کند . اما عملا یازدهمی ها هیچ اعتراضی نمیکنن*  :Yahoo (4):  *علت اش هم این است که فضای کنکور رو هنوز تجربه نکرده اند و دلخوش به حذف عمومی ها* 
*پشت کنکوری مجبور نیست تایمش رو سر کلاس دینی و سلامت و بهداشت و علوم اجتماعی و ..... تلف کنه ولی دانش آموز مجبوره بره سر کلاس اینا 
پست کنکوری میتونه کل دینی رو 1 ماهه بخونه در حد تستی حتی دانش اموز ولی باید یک سال وقت بزاره سر کلاس های به درد نخورد و تایمش رو هدر بده 
در ضمن دروس عمومی در کنکور واقعا نمره اور هستند . اینو کسی که یکبار کنکور داده باشه میفهمه چی می گم .
در کل پشت کنکوری ها نباید نگران این مصوبه باشن . / اصلا به نظر من این مصوبه رو تصویب کردن که پشت کنکوری های زیادی که پشت هستن رو یه جوری بهشون کمک بشه برن دانشگاه/
10 بار فرصت ترمیم دارید . میتونید اینقدر امتحان بدید که دیگه کل کارنامه 20 بشه 
دوبار فرصت کنکوری دارید 
مدرسه نمیرید و تایم آزاد 
عمومی هم که حذف 
دیگه چی میخوایید واقعا؟؟؟*  :Yahoo (20): 

*اما یازدهمی که میخواد کنکور 1402 بده و دوازهمی میشه از مهر

همه میدونن چقدر فشار کنکور بر روی دوش یک دانش آموز سال اول زیاد هستش 

مدرسه که باید برید + امتحانای مدرسه و استرس های الکی دبیران برای نهایی و تشریحی + خواندن تشریحی و حل سوال امتحانی + خواندن تستی و تست زدن برای کنکور 

آیا یازدهمی میتواند از فرصت اولیه کنکور دادن بهره ببرد که قبل عید است ؟؟ خیر چون دروسش را تمام نکرده هنوز چی چی رو کنکور بده؟؟؟
آیا یک یازدهمی میتواند از فرصت 10 باره ترمیم معدل استفاده کند؟؟ خیر یازدهمی که میرود دوازدهم و کنکور اولش هست خرداد ماه و نزدیک کنکورش  دروسش تمام میشود و فرصت ترمیم هم ندارد . چون اگر نهایی یک امتحان  رو خراب کند میماند پشت کنکور و اولین فرصت اش شهریور ماه هستش برای ترمیم که تا اونموقع نتایج انتخاب رشته هم آمده
رسما با یدونه نمره میمونید پشت کنکور خراب کنید چون فرصت ندارید .  

رسما دانش اموز له و لورده و مستهلک و فرسوده میشه با این مصوبه 
پشت کنکوری باید با دمش گردو هم بشکونه واقعا*

----------


## _Joseph_

*دوستان یازدهمی که به من حمله ور شدید که حرف هایم برای این است که مخالفت کنید و ......... بابا به خدا اینا حرفهای من نیست ویس زیر رو گوش بدید شیرفهم بشید .

*

----------


## _Joseph_

*ادامه ویس بالایی 
*

----------


## Z .......A

*ویس نبود*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *ویس نبود*


ببخشید ؟ًً!!!!!!! چی؟؟

----------


## Z .......A

*برای من لینک باز نشد الان درست شد ممنون*

----------


## _Joseph_

*در نظام قدیم ما سوم دبیرستان نهایی داشتیم و دیپلم رو سوم دبیرستان میگرفتیم و پیش دانشگاهی که سال چهارم دبیرستان میشد رو اونایی میرفتن میخوندن که میخوان برن دانشگاه و کنکور بدن و درسهای مدرسه هم سبک تر بود در پیش دانشگاهی چون خوب کنکور داشتیم و باید کنکوری میخونیدم 
مثلا 
ما در پیش دانشگاهی عربی نداشتیم و عربیمون سال سوم دیگه تموم میشد بعد نهایی 
ورزش نداشتیم 
امادگی رفاعی و علوم اجتماعی و تاریخ و ..... نداشتیم
فقط دروسی رو داشتیم که در کنکور ازشون سوال می اومد / فارسی و دینی و زبان و دروس تخصصی  / عربی هم نداشتیم چون سوم اخرین سالی میشد که عربی میخوندیم
**در ضمن چهارشنبه و پنجشنبه و جمعه تعطیل بودیم و چهار روز میرفتیم مدرسه چون کنکور داشتیم 
**
هر کسی هم که نمرات دیپلمش و نهایی اش کم میشد در بین سوم و چهارم میتونستن بره و هم در شهریور و هم دی و هم خرداد سال اینده ترمیم کنه قبل کنکورش 

اما الآن شما یازدهیمی های نظام جدید که میرید دوازدهم و کنکور دارید / علاوه بر دروس کنکوری تون یه مشت درس سلامت و بهداشت و عربی و هویت اجتماعی و ....... میخونید و در ضمن دیپلمتون رو هم سال کنکور میگیرید. از دروس سلامت و بهداشت و هویت اجتماعی هم دوزادهم باید نهایی بدید / مثلا ما در نظام قدیم سوم دبیرستان تاریخ میخوندیم و امادگی دفاعی ولی ازش امتحان نهایی نداشتیم و معلم خودمون امتحان میگرفت و خوب رامون میدادن دیگه و نمره میدادن  پاس میشدیم و در دیپلم و معدل نهاییمون هم تاثیر نداشت . ولی مال شما دروس هویت اجتماعی و سلامت و بهداشت نهایی هستش و تاثیر داره با اینکه تو کنکورم نیست  ولی تاثیر مستقیم داره*  :Yahoo (12): *
سال کنکورتون هم تشریحی باید بخونید و هم تستی و اگر هم معدلتون خراب بشه دیگه فرصت ترمیم ندارید و باید بمونید پشت کنکور به خاطر نهایی .
این تمام چیزی بود که من میخواستم بهتون بگم و تو ویس هم بهش اشاره شده /
حالا تحریکتون میکنم به اعتراض؟؟؟!!! ماذا فاذا ؟؟* :Yahoo (4): 
*ناموسا ماذا فاذا؟؟
**واقعا له میشه ادم بخواد همه اینارو هندل کنه / اونم با این پایه درسی که همه یازدهمی دارن تو این اوضاع کرونا*

----------


## Elnaz07

> *در نظام قدیم ما سوم دبیرستان نهایی داشتیم و دیپلم رو سوم دبیرستان میگرفتیم و پیش دانشگاهی که سال چهارم دبیرستان میشد رو اونایی میرفتن میخوندن که میخوان برن دانشگاه و کنکور بدن و درسهای مدرسه هم سبک تر بود در پیش دانشگاهی چون خوب کنکور داشتیم و باید کنکوری میخونیدم 
> مثلا 
> ما در پیش دانشگاهی عربی نداشتیم و عربیمون سال سوم دیگه تموم میشد بعد نهایی 
> ورزش نداشتیم 
> امادگی رفاعی و علوم اجتماعی و تاریخ و ..... نداشتیم
> فقط دروسی رو داشتیم که در کنکور ازشون سوال می اومد / فارسی و دینی و زبان و دروس تخصصی  / عربی هم نداشتیم چون سوم اخرین سالی میشد که عربی میخوندیم
> **در ضمن چهارشنبه و پنجشنبه و جمعه تعطیل بودیم و چهار روز میرفتیم مدرسه چون کنکور داشتیم 
> **
> هر کسی هم که نمرات دیپلمش و نهایی اش کم میشد در بین سوم و چهارم میتونستن بره و هم در شهریور و هم دی و هم خرداد سال اینده ترمیم کنه قبل کنکورش 
> ...


حرف های شما کاملا درسته

----------


## Arnold

پور عباس : تا پایان خرداد تکلیف 02 روشن میشود
پور عباس : تا شهریور چگونگی برگزاری 02 مشخص میشود .
که بعد موکول میشه به زمان ثبت نام کنکور
وبعد به پایان امتحانات و ....

----------


## Arnold

اینو بگم براتون کسی که از الان یا تابستون برا صفر دو 
شرو کنه بخاطر اینکه حجم دروس هم کم شده میتونه 
به سطح خیلی خوبی برسه ...ینی معدلت چهل درصد کنکورو بپرونه
از شصت درصد باقی مونده هم پنجا درصدشو بگیری بازم قبولی):

کارنامه های 400 99 هم خیلی از قبولی ها میانگین 50 زدن اختصاصی رو 
پس بیشتر وقت رو بگذارید روی درس 
و بی خیال حاشیه باشید

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*خب پس با این طرح عملا نظام قدیمی ها رو از گردونه کنکور حذف کردن چون سوابق تحصیلیشون کامل نیست ، دیپلم مجدد توی رشته خودشون نمیدن ، ترمیم معدل هم براشون برگذار نمیشه!
درست گفتم بچه ها ؟*  :Y (574):

----------


## Harrison

> اینو بگم براتون کسی که از الان یا تابستون برا صفر دو 
> شرو کنه بخاطر اینکه حجم دروس هم کم شده میتونه 
> به سطح خیلی خوبی برسه ...ینی معدلت چهل درصد کنکورو بپرونه
> از شصت درصد باقی مونده هم پنجا درصدشو بگیری بازم قبولی):
> 
> کارنامه های 400 99 هم خیلی از قبولی ها میانگین 50 زدن اختصاصی رو 
> پس بیشتر وقت رو بگذارید روی درس 
> و بی خیال حاشیه باشید


ولی با کنکور نمیتونی ۶۰ درصد عمومی رو بگیری، چون عمومی‌ها صد درصدش به نهایی‌های دوازدهم محدود شده

----------


## یا حق 💚

آخه نمی‌فهمم چرا انقد به بچه ها استرس میدین و هی میگین به نفعتون نیس عزیزای دل الان به نظرتون رتبه ۱ کنکور ۱۴۰۲اصلا به این چیزا فک میکنه؟ اون عین خیالشم نیس پس لطفا هی نگید برید کارزار اعتراض کنید این همه اعتراض کردین جواب داد ؟ بالاخره تکلیف ۱۴۰۲ مشخص شده و بچه های ۱۴۰۲ هم باید یا این موضوع کنار بیان مگر اینکه مسئولان عزیز نظرشون دوباره فرق کنه که بعید د می‌دونم،

----------


## dr.parham

https://www.karzar.net*مخالفت با طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور*/reform-entrance-exam-rule

----------


## Harrison

> فایل پیوست 100502
> 
> *اینا حرف من نیست حرف کسی هستش که 20 ساله تو فضا کنکوره و مشاور سازمان سنجشه 
> من خودم به این فکر نکرده بودم ولی وقتی یه نفر متخصص به قضیه نگا کنه اینطوری میتونه مو رو از ماست بکشه بیرون
>  @eli94
> 
> این مصوبه به نظرم 100 درصد به نفع جماعت پشت کنکوری هستش 100 درصد / منتها خیلی ها از استرس ترمیم و ......  میترسن 
> 10 بار ترمیم میدونی ینی چی؟؟؟ ینی از مهر ماه پشت کنکوری میتونه شرکت کنه نهایی 
> یازدهمی هنوز دوزادهمش شرو نشده مهر چجوری میخواد از فرصت ده باره ترمیم استفاده کنه؟
> ...


البته گفتن هر فرد میتونه تا ده بار ترمیم شرکت کنه، نه سالی ده بار

----------


## Arnold

> آخه نمی‌فهمم چرا انقد به بچه ها استرس میدین و هی میگین به نفعتون نیس عزیزای دل الان به نظرتون رتبه ۱ کنکور ۱۴۰۲اصلا به این چیزا فک میکنه؟ اون عین خیالشم نیس پس لطفا هی نگید برید کارزار اعتراض کنید این همه اعتراض کردین جواب داد ؟ بالاخره تکلیف ۱۴۰۲ مشخص شده و بچه های ۱۴۰۲ هم باید یا این موضوع کنار بیان مگر اینکه مسئولان عزیز نظرشون دوباره فرق کنه که بعید د می‌دونم،


مسئولان عزیز؟

----------


## Arnold

> ولی با کنکور نمیتونی ۶۰ درصد عمومی رو بگیری، چون عمومی‌ها صد درصدش به نهایی‌های دوازدهم محدود شده


من نظام قدیمم عمومی که حذفه و با معدل دوازدهم میاد جزو همون چهل درصد پس بازم همه چیز کنکور

----------


## علی۲

هرکس با مصوبه کنکور و تاثیر قطعی معدل مخالف بره توی فارس من رای بده چند دقیقه بیشتر وقت تون رو نمی گیره اینم لینکش https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/147261 
دوستان لطفا همکاری کنید شاید یه فرجی شد

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> *خب پس با این طرح عملا نظام قدیمی ها رو از گردونه کنکور حذف کردن چون سوابق تحصیلیشون کامل نیست ، دیپلم مجدد توی رشته خودشون نمیدن ، ترمیم معدل هم براشون برگذار نمیشه!
> درست گفتم بچه ها ؟*


 :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Zahra6

یه سوال
چرا همه میگند عملی نمیشه و نگران نباشید ولی تمام مسولا تو تمام حرف هاشون میگند عملی میشه؟؟

----------


## mojtabamessi

امتحان نهایی فقط خرداد شهریور و دی برگزار میشه یعنی ۳ بار در سال قرار نیست ده بار در سال برگزار بشه 
چون قبلا فقط یک. شانس شرکت وجود داشت الان کردن ده بار 
اگ خرداد گند بزنی نهایی رو چون تا شهریور نتایج میاد دیگ برا ترمیم کنکور اول از دست میدی باید پشت کنکور بمونی و ۳ بار تو اون سال بعدش فرصت ترمیم داری

----------


## Harrison

> من نظام قدیمم عمومی که حذفه و با معدل دوازدهم میاد جزو همون چهل درصد پس بازم همه چیز کنکور


منم نظام قدیمم
مطمئنی ۴۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی سوابق، بین اختصاصی و عمومی تقسیم میشه؟
یعنی درصد و تراز اختصاصی‌ها، ۴۰ درصدش از نمره‌ی  امتحان نهایی تشکیل نمیشه؟

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*هر چی بیشتر میگذره بیشتر نمی‌فهمم چی به چیه*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hadi.Z

> آخه نمی‌فهمم چرا انقد به بچه ها استرس میدین و هی میگین به نفعتون نیس عزیزای دل الان به نظرتون رتبه ۱ کنکور ۱۴۰۲اصلا به این چیزا فک میکنه؟ اون عین خیالشم نیس پس لطفا هی نگید برید کارزار اعتراض کنید این همه اعتراض کردین جواب داد ؟ بالاخره تکلیف ۱۴۰۲ مشخص شده و بچه های ۱۴۰۲ هم باید یا این موضوع کنار بیان مگر اینکه مسئولان عزیز نظرشون دوباره فرق کنه که بعید د می‌دونم،


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## یا حق 💚

🤦‍♀😅به کنایه گفتم کلا منظورم اینه این ها به حرف ما گوش نمیدن

----------


## یا حق 💚

سلام میتونی فیلم مصاحبه عاملی رو سرچ کنی تو گوگل ببینی خودش گفته معدل فقط برا دروس عمومی هس اونم امتحان نهایی اختصاصی ها از طریق کنکور هست ،حرف های الکی تو نت زیاده مثلا امروز یه مشاور گفته بود تاثیر قطعی معدل ۶۰ درصده نه ۴۰ درصد  فک کنم هرکس داره برا خودش یه قانونی میده بیرون

----------


## Harrison

> سلام میتونی فیلم مصاحبه عاملی رو سرچ کنی تو گوگل ببینی خودش گفته معدل فقط برا دروس عمومی هس اونم امتحان نهایی اختصاصی ها از طریق کنکور هست ،حرف های الکی تو نت زیاده مثلا امروز یه مشاور گفته بود تاثیر قطعی معدل ۶۰ درصده نه ۴۰ درصد  ����������������  �������فک کنم هرکس داره برا خودش یه قانونی میده بیرون


جدی گفته تاثیر سوابق فقط برای دروس عمومیه؟؟؟ میشه لینک مصاحبه رو بذاری؟

----------


## Hans_Landa

*هر دو ماه یه بار تصمیمشون در مورد کنکور عوض میشه*

----------


## MYDR

متاسفانه مرورگر من مشکل پیدا کرده و نتونستم نقل قول چندگانه بزنم و به این شکل مجبور شدم برای شفاف سازی پیام ارسال کنم.

*یا حق* 



> سلام میتونی فیلم مصاحبه عاملی رو سرچ کنی تو گوگل ببینی خودش گفته  معدل فقط برا دروس عمومی هس اونم امتحان نهایی اختصاصی ها از طریق کنکور  هست ،حرف های الکی تو نت زیاده مثلا امروز یه مشاور گفته بود تاثیر قطعی  معدل ۶۰ درصده نه ۴۰ درصد  ����������������  �������فک کنم هرکس داره برا  خودش یه قانونی میده بیرون


*Harrison* 



> جدی گفته تاثیر سوابق فقط برای دروس عمومیه؟؟؟ میشه لینک مصاحبه رو بذاری؟


*یا حق*    دوست محترم !  این حرفها رو از کجا در میاری ؟ سوابق تحصیلی هم عمومی هست هم تخصصی !  و کنکور فقط تخصصی ها ! توی سایت سنجش هم هست ! توی نامه دبیران به رهبری برای اعتراض به این مصوبه هم به همین موضوع اشاره شده !

----------


## vida76

بچه ها حتما برید واسه آینده تون توی اون کارزار شرکت کنید باید نزدیک ده هزارتا دیگه رای بیاره 
موفق باشید

----------


## ghoghnous

بیانیه هشدار دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت درباره جریان انحرافی در نظام اموزشی کشور

https://www.alef.ir/news/4010322120.html

----------


## ghoghnous

> بیانیه هشدار دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت درباره جریان انحرافی در نظام اموزشی کشور
> 
> https://www.alef.ir/news/4010322120.html


بچه ها حتما حتما این لینکو نشر بدین بذار بچه ها ببینن چه کسایی دارن واسشون تصمیم گیری میکنن ....

----------


## Dean

به به چشممون روشن .. عاملی آشغال دختر و پسرشو رتبه هاشونو دستکاری کرده 
کثیف تر از این عاملی هم هست؟

----------


## Arnold

چرا فقط شورا رگباری مصاحبه میکنه ؟
هیچکس دیگه تریبون نداره

----------


## Harrison

دوستان اگه یه وقت این مصوبه‌ی شورا اجرا بشه عمومی‌های پایه کلا حذفن؟

----------


## یا حق 💚

دوست عزیزم آقای عاملی خودشون گفتن و من از خودم در نمیارم مث اینکه شما مصاحبشون رو ندیدید میتونید از کانال کنکور فرهنگیان ببینید باز هم خود سازمان سنجش دقیق تر اطلاع میده

----------


## یا حق 💚

تو کانال کنکور فرهنگیان هست از خودم در نمیارم بازم سازمان سنجش دقیق تر اطلاع میده شاید عاملی اشتباه گفته

----------


## dr.parham

به گزارش الف در این نامه خطاب به آقای رییسی آمده است :

*جناب آقای دکتر رئیسی**رئیس محترم جمهور و رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی*
سلام علیکماین که تا حالا مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را ابلاغ نفرموده‌اید نشانه دقت نظر جنابعالی و امری است که بدان متعهد شده بودید، یعنی مقابله با ویژه‌خواری و تبعیض که از این جهت خوشحالیم. لطفا انگیزه‌های مدافعان و طراحان آن را مجدداً به طور جدی بررسی کنید.طبق اصل‏۳۰ قانون اساسی، دولت‏ موظف‏ است‏ وسایل‏ آموزش‏ و پرورش‏ «رایگان‏» را برای‏ همه‏ ملت‏ تا پایان‏ دوره‏ متوسطه‏ فراهم‏ سازد و وسایل‏ «تحصیلات‏ عالی»‏ را نیز تا سر حد خودکفایی‏ کشور به‏ طور «رایگان‏» گسترش‏ دهد.دولت سیزدهم نوید مبارزه با فساد، رفع تبعیض‌ها و بازگشت به آرمان‌های ابتدای انقلاب را با خود به همراه آورد و مقام معظم رهبری (مدظله العالی) در یک سال اخیر بر جذب، پرورش و حفظ نخبگان و تقویت پیشرفت دانش بنیان تاکیدات مکرر و روشنی داشته‌اند. بنابراین، در چنین برهه‌ای نهاد‌های مربوط حق ندارند با تصویب مقررات خلق الساعه و محفلی، آموزش عالی در دانشگاه‌ها را در انحصار نورچشمی‌ها، آقازاده‌ها و طبقه ثروتمند بیندازند. مصوبات و طرح‌هایی نظیر دادن سهمیه به فرزندان هیات علمی که منجر به فاجعه پرونده موسوم به ۱۳۴ نفر شده است که نورچشمی‌ها در صندلی‌های غصبی تکیه زده‌اند، پیشنهاد اعطای سهمیه به دانش‌آموزان مشغول به تحصیل در دبیرستان‌های ایرانی حاشیه خلیج فارس یا دانشجویان مشغول به تحصیل در دانشگاه‌های خارج از کشور (که در آزمون سراسری ناموفق بوده اند)، یا از این مهم‌تر عدم تمکین به آرای قطعی دیوان عدالت اداری، از جمله مشکلاتی است که اعتماد مردم به عدالت‌خواهی دولت و نظام را نشانه رفته است.متاسفانه در چند سال اخیر، جریانی انحرافی در بدنه حکومت شکل گرفته است که قصد دارد اصول مترقی قانون اساسی و اهداف انقلاب اسلامی را در حوزه مدرسه و دانشگاه، قلب کند و با اغراضی دقیقاً مخالف با اینها به تصمیمات و اقدامات مهلک دست یازد.انگیزه اصلی این جریانِ انحرافی، در چهار حوزه مالی متمرکز است که برخی تصمیم گیرندگان و مشوقان، منافع صاحبان آن منابع مالی کثیف را پیگیری می کنند که اسناد آن نزد دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت محفوظ است.۱. سود بیشتر مدارس غیرانتفاعی۲. سرازیر شدن پول خانواده‌ها به دانشگاه‌های غیردولتی۳. تامین هزینه‌های آموزش و پرورش از جیب مردم ۴. کسب درآمد بابت پذیرش دانشجویان در رشته – محل‌های خاص  این انگیزه‌ها و اهداف، در لباس مصوبه و آیین‌نامه، دست‌یابی به آموزش عالی را بیش از پیش برای طبقه متوسط و مستضعف دشوار می‌کند و تبعات این ظلم و فساد، محرومیت هرچه بیشتر فرزندان مستعد و نخبه کشور از دانشگاه‌های دولتی و تعمیق و گسترش احساس شکاف میان فقیر و غنی از دوران طفولیت تا مدارس و دانشگاه‌ها است. تا به امروز، مهمترین سد بر مسیر این جریان انحرافی، آزمون‌های سراسری در همه مقاطع به ویژه کنکور سراسری بوده است. در طی این سال‌ها، این جریان انحرافی به این سد، خلل وارد کرده است از جمله :۱. تولید فزاینده سهمیه‌ها و جشنواره‌ها به طور غیرقانونی راه میانبر پیش پای آقازاده‌ها می‌گذارد از جمله این‌ها جشنواره شهید احدی بود که برگزار شد و جایزه آن پذیرش بدون آزمون دانشجویان در مقطع دکترا در دانشگاه تهران بود. قابل ذکر است که یک مورد از سوء استفاده‌کنندگان جایزه، فرزند معاون وقت اداری مالی وزارت علوم بود که نامه روشنگرانه و اعتراضی دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت مورد بررسی دقیق در دولت وقت قرار گرفت و معاون مربوطه نیز در دولت فعلی برکنار شده است.۲. قبول کنکور، انتخاب بین بد و بد‌تر است و برشمردن مکرر معایب کنکور دستاویز منفعت طلبانی می‌شود که به اسم مقابله با مافیای کنکور منافع خود را تحصیل می‌کنند.عملیات اجرایی این جریان، در سال های ۹۳ و ۹۴ با اعمال تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی، کلید خورد که فاجعه آفرید و با رای دیوان عدالت اداری، ملغی شد.در سال ۹۵، سعی در دور زدن قانون قبلی مجلس و رای دیوان داشتند، که با هوشیاری برخی نمایندگان در مجلس نهم، موفق نشدند.در سال ۹۷، با اعمال فشار بر شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، اهداف خود را دنبال کردند که با اعتراض مردم و بیش از ۱۷۰ نماینده مجلس دهم و ورود دفتر ریاست جمهوری، ناکام ماندند.امسال نیز بساط خدعه و تلبیس خود را به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی آورده‌اند که اتفاقاً در شرایط فعلی اقتصادی و اجتماعی کشور، می تواند پوست خربزه ای باشد که از روزهای پایانی دولت قبل باقی مانده و بر سر راه دولت انقلابی فعلی است.لذا با وجود تذکرات و بیانیه اعتراضی ۲۷۱ نماینده مجلس شورای اسلامی، ایرادات یازده گانه دیده‌بان، ایرادات دفتر بررسی های استراتژیک نهاد ریاست جمهوری، ایرادات مرکز پژوهش‌های مجلس شورای اسلامی و در نهایت نظریات قانونی معاونت حقوقی نهاد ریاست جمهوری و معاونت امور حقوقی دولت، مبنی بر این که ورود شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به مقوله سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو و ملغی کردن یا اصلاح قوانین قبلی مجلس، برخلاف تدابیر مقام معظم رهبری (مدظله العالی) است، باید بررسی عاجل شود که اصرار مکرر برخی افراد در این شورا برای تصویب اینگونه طرح ها چیست؟جناب رییس جمهور، از شما سپاسگزاریم که تاکنون با درایت و هشیاری از ابلاغ این مصوبه ناعادلانه و مشکل‌ساز خودداری کرده اید و برای آنکه به وجود اسناد اثبات‌کننده تخلف و جرم این ویژه‌خواران اطمینان پیدا شود یک مورد را خاطر‌نشان می‌کنیم که دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی آقای سید سعیدرضا عاملی که از فعالان شکل‌گیری این تبعیضات ذلت بار است، دخترشان را با رتبه ۱۰۷۹۵ کشوری به رشته جامعه‌شناسی دانشگاه تهران و پسرشان را با رتبه ۵۵۲۵ به رشته مهندسی برق دانشگاه تهران می‌نشاند.استناد آنها نیز آئین‌نامه مصوب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی است که دیوان عدالت اداری آنرا خلاف قانون اساسی دانسته و ۳ بار آنرا باطل کرده است ولی شورا از انجام وظیفه قانونی شانه خالی می‌کند.ما به مردم قول می دهیم که پس از تعیین تکلیف سوء‌استفاده‌کنندگان، به امر آقای رئیسی، آنهایی را که باز هم سماجت کنند به مردم معرفی و علیه‌شان اعلام جرم کنیم

----------


## maladam

یه سوال شاید بی ربط، 
** درس ها( سلامت و بهداشت و...) هم توی کنکور یا شرط معدل دانشگاه ها تاثیر دارن؟ ( در صورت اجرا )

----------


## Elnaz07

> یه سوال شاید بی ربط، 
> ** درس ها( سلامت و بهداشت و...) هم توی کنکور یا شرط معدل دانشگاه ها تاثیر دارن؟ ( در صورت اجرا )


بصورت دقیق اعلام نکردن گفتن نهایی دوازدهم خوب سلامت هم نهایی هست دیگه

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*بچه ها پورعباس گفته بود تا آخر خرداد باید مصوبه رو ابلاغ کنن و آیین نامه اجراییش رو بنویسن یا فقط تصویب بشه کافیه؟
اگه بنا به ابلاغ و نوشتن آیین نامه باشه که نمیرسن تا یه هفته دیگه جمعش کنن ://////*

----------


## farzaddd

> *بچه ها پورعباس گفته بود تا آخر خرداد باید مصوبه رو ابلاغ کنن و آیین نامه اجراییش رو بنویسن یا فقط تصویب بشه کافیه؟
> اگه بنا به ابلاغ و نوشتن آیین نامه باشه که نمیرسن تا یه هفته دیگه جمعش کنن ://////*


نوشته نشه ۱۴۰۲ مثل ۱۴۰۱ اجرا میشه

----------


## علی۲

*دوستان الان تکلیف چیه 
یعنی ادم خیلی گیج شده وقتی هم حرفای اعضای شورای فرهنگی رو میشنوه دیگه حالش بهم می خوره 
معاون خط منشا شورا میاد میگه ۸۰درصد دانش اموزا بااین طرح موافقا طبق نظر سنجی تو شاد منکه صبح تاشب تو شاد هستماین نظر سنجی رو ندیدم یه دلیل هایی رو برای اثبات حرف غلطشون میارن که ادم می خواد یه چیز دور از شان بهشون بگه میگن معدل دانش اموزای مناطق محروم بیشتر از سایر مناطق اخه یکی نیست بهشون بگه ای فلان فلان شده ها مثلا تو مدارس غیر انتفاعی معلم جرت داره به بچه کمتر از 20 بده اصلا بچه برای معدل 20 میره مدرسه غیر انتفاعی بخدا قسم اگه این طرح اجرا بشه بیشتر دانش آموزا ضرر می کنن و فقط دانش آموزای دهک های بالای جامعه ازش سود می برن حالا اون دسته از عزیزان که میگن آقانه این طرح خوبه و فلان وقتی اجرابشه به غلط کردن می افتن حالا خوود دانید صاف 5سال دیگه نظام آموزشی بتنی میشه و دیگه جایی برای امثال من و شما باقی نمی مونه و ما بچه های طبقات متوسط و پایین محکوم به شکست خواهیم بود*

----------


## dr.parham

*جمهوریت* – با مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، کوچ مافیای آموزش از کلاس و کتاب کنکور به مدارس غیر انتفاعی تسهیل شد و اگر تا حالا فقط* مافیای کنکور* داشتیم از این پس *مافیای معدل* هم خواهیم داشت.*احمد نادری نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس* در اعتراض به مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در گفتگو با جمهوریت گفت : با این اقدام همه تلاش های مجلس برای کوتاه کردن دست سودجویان اقتصادی از سرنوشت و آینده دانش آموزان و خانواده های بی دفاع شان ، بی نتیجه ماند .وی با اشاره به اینکه ، ریاست محترم جمهور هنوز اجرای این مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را ابلاغ نکرده است گفت : به این ترتیب همچنان امید به اقدام عاجل مجلس و دولت برای رفع اشکالات این مصوبه و مقابله با تصمیم نهادینه شدن بی عدالتی آموزشی در کشور وجود دارد .“ بر اساس مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ؛ سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ به صورت قطعی اعمال خواهد شد . بر این اساس سهم آزمون اختصاصی در تعیین قبولی دانشگاه ، فقط۴۰ درصد و سهم سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموز ۶۰ درصد تعیین شده که به مرور این سهم به صد در صد افزایش پیدا می کند “آنچه تحت عنوان مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در خصوص کنکور ، مطرح شده است نه تنها وجاهت قانونی ندارد بلکه خیانت بزرگی به نظام جمهوری اسلامی است چرا که شعار برابری و عدالت بین اقشار جامعه را به صراحت نقض می کند و نابودی صد درصدی سیستم آموزش کشور در آینده نزدیک را به همراه دارد .*تبدیل ” ایران را سراسر مدرسه کنیم ” به  ” مدارس را سراسر مافیا کنیم“*عضو هیات رئیسه مجلس توضیح داد : صد در صدی شدن سهم سابقه تحصیلی و معدل نمرات سه سال تحصیل دوره متوسطه دوم  ، یعنی دانش آموزانی که در مدارس غیر انتفاعی تحصیل می کنند ، قطعا شانس اول ورود به دانشگاه ها خواهند بود چرا که مدارس غیرانتفاعی برای حفظ رضایت والدین پولدار آنها ، تلاش بیشتری می کنند.وی ادامه داد : گذشته از قدرت گیری مافیای معدل و مدارس غیر انتفاعی ، مسئله دیگر اینجاست که زیرساخت های لازم برای برگزاری آزمون های درسی استاندارد در آموزش و پرورش ایجاد نشده است.نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس بیان کرد: بنده از سیرجان آمدم و استاد دانشگاه تهران شدم تا یک دهه قبل ؛ افتخار جمهوری اسلامی این بود که افراد مناطق محروم با درس خواندن فرصت ارتقای اجتماعی به دست می‌آوردند اما اقدام غیرقانونی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، اصل عدالت را از نظام جمهوری اسلامی پاک می کند.احمد نادری گفت : این اقدام در حالی رخ داد که مقام معظم رهبری در ۱۱ شهریور ماه ۱۳۹۹ در اجلاس سالیانه رؤسا و مدیران آموزش و پرورش فرمودند: «بایدسطح و کیفیت مدارس دولتی از لحاظ آموزشی و تربیتی به‌گونه‌ای شود که دانش‌آموزان احساس نکنند با تحصیل در این مدارس، امکان قبولی آنها در کنکور کمتر است وخانواده‌ها نیز تصور کنند فرزندانشان را به یک جای بی‌پناه می‌فرستند.»ما هرچقدر داد می زنیم اما آقایان صدایشان بلندتر است و زورشان بیشتر، البته در مجلس هم تعداد کمی از همکاران ما ندانسته یا به خاطر برخی مسائل با این افراد همکاری می کنند.نادری گفت : اگر در دهه شصت ، نهضت سواد آموزی شعار ” ایران را سراسر مدرسه کنیم ” اجرایی کرد حالا با این اقدام شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی باید بگوییم ” مدارس ایران ، سراسر مافیا خواهند شد “*شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با بی انصافی در برابر قانون مجلس مقاومت می کند*وی در پاسخ به این سوال که چرا روند قانونی مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در خصوص حذف کنکور را زیر سوال می برد گفت : قانونا و بنا به تاکید رهبر معظم انقلاب اسلامی ، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی صلاحیت ورود به موضوعاتی که مجلس شورای اسلامی به آنها ورود کرده است ، را ندارد .از آنجا که هم در سال ۹۲ مجلس” قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور ” را تصویب کرده است و هم مجلس یازدهم ، طرح دوفوریتی در این خصوص را در دستور داشت، ولی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بی توجه به این موارد مصرح ، اقدام به اعلام مصوباتی در حوزه سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو کرده است .نادری تصریح کرد: در اسفند ماه سال قبل که شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به موضوع کنکور ورود کرد در اعتراض به این روند مغایر قانون و بی توجهی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ، نمایندگان مجلس یازدهم در بیانیه ای با ۲۷۱ امضا ( فقط ۱۵ نماینده این بیانیه را امضا نکردند و یکی از بی سابقه ترین بیانیه های مجلس به لحاظ تعداد امضا است ) تاکید کردند ، “مصوبه اخیر شورایعالی انقلاب فرهنگی در مورد کنکور، غیرقانونی و خلاف عدالت آموزشی است و بایستی لغو شود“.در این بیانیه همچنین آمده است : “مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خلاف تدابیر مقام معظم رهبری بوده است و از لحاظ شکلی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی نمیتواند مصوبات مجلس را لغو یا اصلاح نماید، فلذا باتوجه به موارد فوق لازم است تا هر چه سریعتر قانون سنجش و پذیرش مصوب مجلس شورای اسلامی درتاریخ ۱۰ شهریور سال ۱۳۹۲ همچنان قانون جاری کشور لحاظ شود تا چندین میلیون داوطلب و دانش آمو زو خانواده های آنها از بلاتکلیفی و احساس ظلم آشکار رهایی یابند.“*نمایندگانی معدود ولی اثر گذار ، سد تلاش های همکاران شان در مجلس هستند*نادری ادامه داد: متاسفانه این نامه ۲۷۱ نماینده مجلس به اندازه حرف های یک نماینده که نظر شخصی خود را در موافقت با مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی از تریبون رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس اعلام می کند ، کارساز نبود چرا که بنده شخصا سه بار با جناب آقای رئیسی درباره این مشکل صحبت کردم و هنوز اثری ندیده ام .نادری گفت : من معلم دانشگاه تهران هستم و در این دوره نمایندگی بنا به سوگندی که برای حراست از حقوق عامه مردم یاد کرده ام، تکلیف شرعی و قانونی خودم می دانم که با وجود همه این برخوردهای سلبی ، واقعیت را فریاد بزنم .وی افزود : همین عده قلیل ولی موثر در مجلس اجازه ندادند طرح دو فوریتی نمایندگان مجلس در این خصوص به صحن مجلس برسد .*مدیران صدا و سیما درباره عدالت شعار واهی و توخالی می دهند*نادری با اشاره به برنامه های گفت و گویی یک طرفه صدا و سیما برای تایید کردن مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفت : در برنامه خبری سازمان صداوسیما بعد از اقدام شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سه نفر دعوت شدند که هر سه مدافع این اقدام بودند و از ۲۷۱ نماینده مخالف در مجلس حتی یک نفر هم برای توضیح اشکالات مصوبه شورا دعوت نشد .وی افزود : این در حالی است که آقای جبلی ، ریاست سازمان صدا و سیما و معاونین ایشان ، مبنای رویکرد تحولی مدیریت جدید این سازمان را عدالت خواهی و عدالت طلبی اعلام کرده اند اما عملا و در واقعیت شاهدیم در برابر موضوعاتی که خلاف صریح اجرای عدالت آموزشی برای همه اقشار کشور است ، مماشات دارند و متاسفانه حتی همراهی می کنند.عضو هیات رئیسه مجلس از مدیران صدا و سیما خواست؛ در اسرع وقت به نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی، معاون حقوقی ریاست جمهوری، اساتید وکارشناسان مخالف این طرح در برنامه ای ویژه فرصت داده شود  تا تشویش ایجاد شده در اذهان مردم شریف،برطرف و به دانش آموزان و خانواده های نگران توضیحات کافی و لازم ارائه شود.

----------


## dr.parham

https://dl.alirezaafshar.org/Konkur1402-Tahlil.m4vنظر اقای تحلیل  اقای افشار در مورد کنکور 1402 و به بعد .

----------


## dr.parham

https://www.karzar.net/reform-entrance-exam-rule                  کارزار رو لطفا امضا کنید .تو فضای مجازی واسه پیج های مختلف بفرستین.حق گرفتنی است .https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/147261

----------


## mohammad1397

> *بچه ها پورعباس گفته بود تا آخر خرداد باید مصوبه رو ابلاغ کنن و آیین نامه اجراییش رو بنویسن یا فقط تصویب بشه کافیه؟
> اگه بنا به ابلاغ و نوشتن آیین نامه باشه که نمیرسن تا یه هفته دیگه جمعش کنن ://////*


ابلاغ هم بشه بازم احتمال لغوش هست فعلا جنگ مافیا درست شده یه طرف مافیای شورای انقلاب اون طرف مافیای عریض و طویل سبطی ،  دیگه رفتن تا اطلاعات بچه های  عاملی دراوردن به این راحتی نمیذارن اجرایی بشه ازون ور بعد کنکور بالای دویست سیصد هزار پشت کنکوری با معدل پایین میخوان دوباره کنکور بدن اینا هم اعتراض میکنن اخرش میندازن برای 1403 اون موقع هم همین ماجراها درست میشه

----------


## BARONI

> https://dl.alirezaafshar.org/Konkur1402-Tahlil.m4vنظر اقای تحلیل  اقای افشار در مورد کنکور 1402 و به بعد .


چی میگه ؟ خیلی طولانیه....
وقتش نیست یک ساعت و نیم بشینی ببینی

----------


## farzaddd

مصوبه رو لغو شده بدونید،با این وضع مملکت یه داستان دیگه شروع نمیکنند

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> مصوبه رو لغو شده بدونید،با این وضع مملکت یه داستان دیگه شروع نمیکنند


*هر بار میگیم هر بار هم داستان های جذاب تری برامون تدارک میبینن*

----------


## Amir.h.f

سلام دقیقا الان به کجا رسید کار ؟
احتمال اینکه تغییرات کنکور 1402 لحاظ بشه قویه ؟

----------


## _Dawn_

سلام فردا گفتگو بین ۱۰ دانش آموز و ۱۰ نفر از گروهی که توی فارس کمپین راه انداختن با کسایی که این طرح رو میخوان تصویب کنن بصورت زنده برگزار میشه

----------


## MYDR

> سلام فردا گفتگو بین ۱۰ دانش آموز و ۱۰ نفر از گروهی که توی فارس کمپین راه انداختن با کسایی که این طرح رو میخوان تصویب کنن بصورت زنده برگزار میشه


آقایون آموزش و پرورش و شورای انقلاب فرهنگی فرار کردند و نیومدند که برگزار بشه !

----------


## MYDR

*بررسی مصوبه جدید شورای انقلاب فرهنگی درباره کنکور در کمیسیون آموزش*


 
عضو  کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی از بررسی مصوبه جدید شورای  انقلاب فرهنگی در جلسه این کمیسیون خبر داد و گفت: قطعا آموزش و پرورش فعلی  ما و حتی سازمان سنجش زیرساخت و توان اجرای بهینه این مصوبه را ندارند.                                 

                                     مهرداد ویس کرمی در گفت و گو با ایسنا، در تشریح جلسه روز گذشته (سه  شنبه 24خرداد) کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی بیان کرد: در این  جلسه کمیسیون آموزش دو مبحث عمده داشتیم که با حضور آقای پورعباس رئیس  سازمان سنجش و معاون وزیر علوم برگزار شد.
    وی افزود: یکی از بحث های جدی بحث معترضینی بود که تعدادی از آنها  ادعا دارند که در حقشان ظلم شده و به ناحق رد شده اند که بعد از بحث های  مفصل و توضیحات نماینده آنها که به کمیسیون ارائه کرده است، نهایتا قرار شد  سه نفر از اعضای کمیسیون که قبلا رئیس کمیسیون مامور کرده بود به سازمان  سنجش بروند و در آنجا موضوع را بررسی کنند تا به نتیجه قطعی برسند و یک  رویه واحد در نظر گرفته شود تا این رویه واحد بدون تبعیض در مورد همه اجرا  شود.
    عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس تصریح کرد: بحث دیگر در مورد مصوبه  جدید شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بود که به آقای پورعباس اعتراض داشتیم که چرا شما  واکنش کارشناسی‌تان که منفی بوده را ابراز نکردید. حتی بنده گفتم شما  مصوبات شورای سنجش و کمیته بعد از آن را هم در این مصوبه نادیده گرفته شده و  خلاف آن عمل شده است که ایشان گفتند من خودم هم این مصوبه را قابل اجرا  نمی دانم و اعلام هم کردم و فقط آمده ام آنچه را که مصوب شده توضیح دادم  یعنی خود رئیس سازمان سنجش هم معتقد است که این مصوبه قابل اجرا نیست.  البته هنوز ابلاغ مصوبه نشده و متاسفانه آن را موضوع منفی می دانم که شورای  انقلاب فرهنگی یعنی دبیر و رئیس آن چرا به مساله به این مهمی که میلیون ها  نفر با آن درگیر هستند و برای مردم هم خیلی حیاتی و مهم است سهل انگاری می  کنند و اولا به نظرات کارشناسی بی توجه هستند ثانیا تکلیف مردم را هم روشن  نمی کنند.
    ویس کرمی خاطرنشان کرد: با اعضای کمیسیون مطرح کردیم که چه باید کرد و  اگر لازم باشد از راه فشار به رئیس جمهور کاری انجام شود تا حقی از مردم  ضایع نشود چرا که کارشناسی شورای سنجش، کمیته و حتی رئیس شورای سنجش می  گویند این مصوبه عملیاتی نیست و مانند همان حذف کنکور در سال 87 است که  تصویب شد و هیچ وقت عملی نشده، این نیز مانند آنها می شود. ولی مردم الان  بحق گله‌مند هستند و استرس دارند و از رئیس جمهور انتظار داریم به عنوان  رئیس شورای انقلاب فرهنگی هرچه زودتر در این مورد تصمیم بگیرند و حتی  الامکان این موضوع در سال 1402 هم اجرایی نشود و با تدبیر بیشتر جوانب کار  دیده شود.
    وی در پایان گفت: قطعا آموزش و پرورش فعلی ما و حتی سازمان سنجش  زیرساخت و توان اجرای بهینه، درست و سالم این مصوبه را ندارند و خدا نکرده  ممکن است به ظلم به قشر وسیعی از مردم بینجامد.

https://www.isna.ir/news/14010325177...8C%D9%88%D9%86

----------


## vida76

دوستانم ۵ هزار رای دیگه نیاز هست امید هست بتونیم قدمی هرچند کوچک برای خواهر برادرایی که مثل خودم سالها در پی هدفشون بودن و ان شاالله طعم خوش پیروزی رو مانند حقیر بچشند، برداریم
من بی تفاوت نیستم دربرابر استرس هزاران هزار نفر از دوستانم در سراسر ایران، لطفا یه هل کوچولو بدید ۵ هزار تا رای دیگه بیاره کارزار آقای رشتیانی
سپاسگزارم

----------


## Rasool24

> *بررسی مصوبه جدید شورای انقلاب فرهنگی درباره کنکور در کمیسیون آموزش*
> 
> 
>  
> عضو  کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی از بررسی مصوبه جدید شورای  انقلاب فرهنگی در جلسه این کمیسیون خبر داد و گفت: قطعا آموزش و پرورش فعلی  ما و حتی سازمان سنجش زیرساخت و توان اجرای بهینه این مصوبه را ندارند.                                 
> 
>                                      مهرداد ویس کرمی در گفت و گو با ایسنا، در تشریح جلسه روز گذشته (سه  شنبه 24خرداد) کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی بیان کرد: در این  جلسه کمیسیون آموزش دو مبحث عمده داشتیم که با حضور آقای پورعباس رئیس  سازمان سنجش و معاون وزیر علوم برگزار شد.
>     وی افزود: یکی از بحث های جدی بحث معترضینی بود که تعدادی از آنها  ادعا دارند که در حقشان ظلم شده و به ناحق رد شده اند که بعد از بحث های  مفصل و توضیحات نماینده آنها که به کمیسیون ارائه کرده است، نهایتا قرار شد  سه نفر از اعضای کمیسیون که قبلا رئیس کمیسیون مامور کرده بود به سازمان  سنجش بروند و در آنجا موضوع را بررسی کنند تا به نتیجه قطعی برسند و یک  رویه واحد در نظر گرفته شود تا این رویه واحد بدون تبعیض در مورد همه اجرا  شود.
>     عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس تصریح کرد: بحث دیگر در مورد مصوبه  جدید شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بود که به آقای پورعباس اعتراض داشتیم که چرا شما  واکنش کارشناسی‌تان که منفی بوده را ابراز نکردید. حتی بنده گفتم شما  مصوبات شورای سنجش و کمیته بعد از آن را هم در این مصوبه نادیده گرفته شده و  خلاف آن عمل شده است که ایشان گفتند من خودم هم این مصوبه را قابل اجرا  نمی دانم و اعلام هم کردم و فقط آمده ام آنچه را که مصوب شده توضیح دادم * یعنی خود رئیس سازمان سنجش هم معتقد است که این مصوبه قابل اجرا نیست*.  البته هنوز ابلاغ مصوبه نشده و متاسفانه آن را موضوع منفی می دانم که شورای  انقلاب فرهنگی یعنی دبیر و رئیس آن چرا به مساله به این مهمی که میلیون ها  نفر با آن درگیر هستند و برای مردم هم خیلی حیاتی و مهم است سهل انگاری می  کنند و اولا به نظرات کارشناسی بی توجه هستند ثانیا تکلیف مردم را هم روشن  نمی کنند.
> ...



همین خبر یعنی به احتمال 90 درصد مصوبه لغو میشه

----------


## flower444

میگن فردا یا هفته اینده ابلاغ میکنه وجزییاتش تا شهریور مشخص میشه،مدارس خاص وغیرانتفاعی و...برنامه هاشون عمومی نداره وجوری چیدن که کنکور بهمن امسال رو شرکت کنن یعنی نصف ظرفیت میره واسه قشرپولدار وپشت کنکوری ها،مابقی می مونن تیر ماه کنکور دوم یک عالم جمعیت بانصف ظرفیت....نظام قدیم جماعت هم ک بایدبره ترمیم معدل،اخه کجا دوبار دوبار میگن دیپلم بگیر،خسته شدیم دیگه

----------


## Arnold

> میگن فردا یا هفته اینده ابلاغ میکنه وجزییاتش تا شهریور مشخص میشه،مدارس خاص وغیرانتفاعی و...برنامه هاشون عمومی نداره وجوری چیدن که کنکور بهمن امسال رو شرکت کنن یعنی نصف ظرفیت میره واسه قشرپولدار وپشت کنکوری ها،مابقی می مونن تیر ماه کنکور دوم یک عالم جمعیت بانصف ظرفیت....نظام قدیم جماعت هم ک بایدبره ترمیم معدل،اخه کجا دوبار دوبار میگن دیپلم بگیر،خسته شدیم دیگه


این طرح به 02 نمیرسه

----------


## flower444

چطور اخه؟طبق چی

----------


## farzaddd

این طرح تا ۱۴۰۵ قابلیت اجرایی نداره

----------


## farzaddd

۱۴۰۲ که اصلا اجرا نمیشه

----------


## flower444

همه ی موسسات،مدارس و...برنامه شونو طبق همین چیدن اخه

----------


## farzaddd

> همه ی موسسات،مدارس و...برنامه شونو طبق همین چیدن اخه


خب عوض میکنن،کاری نداره که

----------


## dr.parham

https://www.karzar.net/14168

----------


## Arnold

> همه ی موسسات،مدارس و...برنامه شونو طبق همین چیدن اخه


این مصوبه حاصل همکاری  مافیای آموزش پرورش شورا ی عالی سازمان سنجش و مدارس غیر انتفاعی هست 

اما قضیه به چه شکله ..آموزش پرورش با ترمیم پول در میاره 
سنجش با برگزاری چند کنکور درسال حداقل دو برابر الان درآمد خواهد داشت و با برگزاری هرماه یک آزمون خیلی بیشتر ازینها

مدارس غیر انتفاعی همین الان شهریه ها دو برابر شده و با ابلاغ مصوبه بیشترم میشه ..

مؤسسات و ناشرین هم که تکلیفشون مشخصه علاوه بر پروژه کنکور پروژه نهایی هم دارن و بازم سود بیشتری میکنن ..

نفع شورا هم از همه اینها خواهد بود .

با برگزاری کنکور در بهمن دانش آموزان مدارس عادی هنوز نصف دروس رو تموم نکردن ولی غیر انتفاعی ها که از تابستان برنامه داشتن توی کنکور بهمن کارو تموم میکنن 

بجز رتبه یک از رتبه دو تا پونصد هزار تلاش میکنن کنکور دوم بهتر باشن پس چیزی در  دور دوم هم تغییر نخواهد کرد


در نهایت این طرح که استارتش رو روحانی برای قهوه ای کردن تنها تپه باقی مونده زد مطمئن به سر انجام نخواهد رسید

----------


## Arnold

آخرین اخبار : شورا کم کم داره غلاف میکنه مگه اینکه مافیا ی نهایی بیاد پشتش دوباره 

به اعتراضات ادامه بدیم.مجلس و خبر گزاری هام یکارایی دارن میکنن

----------


## MYDR

دوستان این دو مورد رو پیگیری کنید :

*پویش مخالفت با تأثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور 1402            * https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/147261

*مخالفت با طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور*https://www.karzar.net/14168

----------


## mojtabamessi

دور قبل ک معدل قطعی شد مگه کمپینا جواب داد؟ معلومه ک ن آخرش یکی رف دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت کرد اثبات کرد برخلاف قانون اساسیه مصوبه لغو شد 
نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم ولی هر تغییری اولش مخالف داره هر تغییری

----------


## Maryam 7505

طبق این مصوبه تا ده بار یعنی هردرس رو میشه ترمیم معدل کرد؟
یعنی یه نظام قدیم که چند سال قبل ترمیم معدل کرده باز می‌دونه هردرسی رو که میخواد ترمیم کنه وباز امتحان بده؟!

----------


## _Joseph_

*هر دم از این باغ خبری میرسد .
طبق آخرین مصاحبه ها و خبر ها . شورا با قلدری تمام مصوبه رو میخواد اجرایی کند. 
امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم سال 1402 تغییر خواهند یافت و از 20 نمره به 100 درصد تبدیل خواهند شد تا هم گستره سوالات وسیع تر شوند و هم سوالات با کیفت تری در حد و اندازه ای مطرح شوند که قابلیت تفکیک داوطلبان را داشته باشند . 
یعنی کل دروس دوازدهم از 100 درصد در حد کنکور برگزار خواهند شد .{ منظور از همین تفکیک کردن یعنی سطح کنکور }
علاوه بر این 
دروس عمومی تاثیر گذار در کنکور از 4 درس فارسی و عربی و زبان و دینی به 7 درس ارتقا پیدا میکنند . به به واقعا به این تفکر رسما له میکنن دانش اموز رو با این کار* *

دروس عمومی که از 100 نمره امتحان گرفته خواهند شد به شرح زیر میباشد .
فارسی 
دین و زندگی 
عربی 
زبان انگلیسی 
سلامت و بهداشت 
هویت اجتماعی 
تاریخ 

بعد از اینها دروس تخصصی که از 100 نمره امتحان گرفته خواهند شد به شرح زیر می باشند:
رشته تجربی:
ریاضی 
فیزیک 
زیست 
شیمی 
رشته ریاضی :
حسابان 
گسسته 
هندسه
فیزیک
شیمی

اینها در آموزش و پرورش در طول سال دوازدهم و در خرداد اتفاق خواهد افتاد یعنی یک کنکور آموزش و پرورش فقط به اسم امتحان نهایی برگزار خواهد گرد 
اسمش امتحان نهایی ولی در حد و اندازه کنکور هستش 
*
*بعد از اینها اگر از هفت خوان اموزش و پرورش رد شدید میرسید به هفت خوان سنجش یعنی همین کنکور ولی با تغییرات گسترده تر باز هم 
طبق گفته خود رئیس سازمان سنجش همین پور عباس خان 
کنکور دروس تخصصی Expand و گسترده میشن یعنی هم تعداد سوالات افزایش پیدا میکنه هم گستره و تنوع سوالات بیشتر میشه و هم تایم سوالات افزایش پیدا میکنه . در ضمن زیر گروه ها هم حذف میشن
یعنی یک کنکور تمام عیار تخصصی 
در دروس زیر 
رشته تجربی : 
کل زیست سه پایه 
کل فیزیک سه پایه 
کل شیمی سه پایه 
کل زمین شناسی یازدهم 

رشته ریاضی :
کل ریاضیات که شامل گسسته و هندسه و امار و احتمال و حسابان میشه 
کل فیزیک 3 پایه 
کل شیمی سه پایه 
زمین شناسی یازدهم* 






*بروید خوشحال باشید که دروس عمومی حذف شد هوراااا و با تقلب هم همگی 20 میگیرید و در نهایت پزشکی تهران اخ جووووون چی میشههه
نه تنها عمومی حذف نشد بلکه بهش 3 تا درس هم اضافه شد*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): 
*به جای 20 هم از 100 نمره امتحان میگیرن
باز هم میگم یازدهمی له و لورده میشه با این طرح*

----------


## MYDR

> دور قبل ک معدل قطعی شد مگه کمپینا جواب داد؟ معلومه ک ن آخرش یکی رف دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت کرد اثبات کرد برخلاف قانون اساسیه مصوبه لغو شد 
> نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم ولی هر تغییری اولش مخالف داره هر تغییری


اینکه ساکت بود بدتر از خود تصویب مصوبه لعنتی هستش !  حداقل ترین اعتراض ها باعث میشه یک حرکت جمعی اتفاق بیوفته و الان مجلس هم قانون کنکور در خصوص معدل رو داره و هنوز هم توسط رئیس جمهور اعلام نشده !  در ضمن نا امیدی بدترین گناه هست ! پس باید تلاش کرد و دست روی دست نزاشت ! این طوری همه میگن خوب به من چه ! هر چی شد شد ! این طوری دودش توی چشم همه میره !

----------


## Amir_H80

> *هر دم از این باغ خبری میرسد .
> طبق آخرین مصاحبه ها و خبر ها . شورا با قلدری تمام مصوبه رو میخواد اجرایی کند. 
> امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم سال 1402 تغییر خواهند یافت و از 20 نمره به 100 درصد تبدیل خواهند شد تا هم گستره سوالات وسیع تر شوند و هم سوالات با کیفت تری در حد و اندازه ای مطرح شوند که قابلیت تفکیک داوطلبان را داشته باشند . 
> یعنی کل دروس دوازدهم از 100 درصد در حد کنکور برگزار خواهند شد .{ منظور از همین تفکیک کردن یعنی سطح کنکور }
> علاوه بر این 
> دروس عمومی تاثیر گذار در کنکور از 4 درس فارسی و عربی و زبان و دینی به 7 درس ارتقا پیدا میکنند . به به واقعا به این تفکر رسما له میکنن دانش اموز رو با این کار* *
> 
> دروس عمومی که از 100 نمره امتحان گرفته خواهند شد به شرح زیر میباشد .
> فارسی 
> ...


اینجوری یا همه باید برن امتحان نهایی ۱۰۰ نمره ای شرکت کنن ، یا اگه امتحان نهایی های جدید برای همه الزامی نباشه ناعدالتی بزرگی رخ میده ، اگه قرار باشه نمره ۲۰ امتحان نهایی فارغ‌التحصیل سال ۱۴۰۰ با نمره ۱۰۰ امتحان نهایی فارغ التحصیل سال ۱۴۰۲ برابری کنه خیلی ناعدالتی میشه. همه هم اگه لازم باشه امتحان نهایی شرکت کنن این وسط آموزش و پرورش پاره میشه خب! اگه بخواد واسه ۱ میلیون و ۸۰۰ هزار داوطلب کنکور در سه نوبت امتحان نهایی ۱۰۰ نمره ای برگزار کنه. تازه برای پایه دهم و یازدهم هم طبق مصوبه سال های آینده باید آموزش و پرورش امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه.
استرس کنکور چندین برابر میشه ، طرح اصلا کاهش استرس نیست.

----------


## reza333

> اینجوری یا همه باید برن امتحان نهایی ۱۰۰ نمره ای شرکت کنن ، یا اگه امتحان نهایی های جدید برای همه الزامی نباشه ناعدالتی بزرگی رخ میده ، اگه قرار باشه نمره ۲۰ فارغ‌التحصیل سال ۱۴۰۰ با نمره ۱۰۰ فارغ التحصیل سال ۱۴۰۲ برابری کنه خیلی ناعدالتی میشه. همه هم اگه لازم باشه امتحان نهایی شرکت کنن این وسط آموزش و پرورش پاره میشه خب! اگه بخواد واسه ۱ میلیون و ۸۰۰ هزار داوطلب کنکور در سه نوبت امتحان نهایی ۱۰۰ نمره ای برگزار کنه. تازه برای پایه دهم و یازدهم هم طبق مصوبه سال های آینده باید آموزش و پرورش امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه.


*
پس چی فکر کردی ، قطعا این کار رو میکنن :
روشش هم اینه :  از سال 1402 کسی که در امتحان نهایی 100 نمره ای شرکت نکرده است ، سوابق تحصیلی اش در کنکور صفر منظور میشود .  عملا 1 میلیون نفر رو سال دیگه میفرستن ترمیم معدل . پول کلانی قرار اموزش پرورش و مدارس غیر انتفاعی از این طرح به جیب بزنن. 
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینجوری یا همه باید برن امتحان نهایی ۱۰۰ نمره ای شرکت کنن ، یا اگه امتحان نهایی های جدید برای همه الزامی نباشه ناعدالتی بزرگی رخ میده ، اگه قرار باشه نمره ۲۰ امتحان نهایی فارغ‌التحصیل سال ۱۴۰۰ با نمره ۱۰۰ امتحان نهایی فارغ التحصیل سال ۱۴۰۲ برابری کنه خیلی ناعدالتی میشه. همه هم اگه لازم باشه امتحان نهایی شرکت کنن این وسط آموزش و پرورش پاره میشه خب! اگه بخواد واسه ۱ میلیون و ۸۰۰ هزار داوطلب کنکور در سه نوبت امتحان نهایی ۱۰۰ نمره ای برگزار کنه. تازه برای پایه دهم و یازدهم هم طبق مصوبه سال های آینده باید آموزش و پرورش امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه.
> استرس کنکور چندین برابر میشه ، طرح اصلا کاهش استرس نیست.


*رسما و کتبا میخوان همین کار رو که شما گفتید انجامش بدن 
در سیستم کشورهای دیگر هم همینطوری هستش که نمرات از صد منظور میشه 
ببینید این طرح رو میخوان اجرایی کنن که هر کسی خواست کنکور بده یکبار تو اموزش و پرورش پول خرج کنه یکبارم تو سنجش .
تمام دیپلمه های قدیم هم باید این کار رو بکنن 
جدید ها هم باید همین کارو بکنن 
منطقی هم هستش 
چون با تغییر ضرایب دروس و حذف  زیرگروه ها و انتقال 60 درصد کنکور به اموزش و پرورش باید هم این کار ها رو بکنن تا بتونن تفکیک کنن داوطلبین رو  
و الا توانایی تفکیک و طرح سوال جون دار نیست .
در کل خوشحال باشید . دروس عمومی حذف شد از کنکور 
کی متضرر میشه؟؟ همه داوطلبین کنکور اعم از قدیم و جدید و پشت کنکوری و ...... 
کی سود میبره ؟؟ 95 درصد مافیای آموزشی و موسسات سود میبرن از این طرح 5 درصد هم آموزش و پرورش و سنجش

 استرس هم چندین برابر میشه روی داوطلب 
خیلی از این یازدهمی ها واقعا اصلا کنکور نمیدونن چی چی هست . کلا از بهمن تازه میفهمن کنکور چی بوده و چی است 
اونموقع است که میفهمن این طرح چی بوده و چی است 
البته امیدوارم اجرایی نشه حتی از سال 1402 به بعد هم اجرایی بشه ضربه محکمی وارد میکنه بر پیکره کنکور و داوطلبین 
همین کنکور فعلی صد برابر بهتره*

----------


## reza333

*بِسْمِ اللَّـهِ الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ الرَّ‌حِيمِ﴿١﴾*



*اَلْحَمْدُ لِلَّـهِ رَ‌بِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿٢﴾ الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ الرَّ‌حِيمِ ﴿٣﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿٤﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿٥﴾ اهْدِنَا الصِّرَ‌اطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ ﴿٦﴾ صِرَ‌اطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ‌ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ ﴿٧﴾*

----------


## farzaddd

سوره حمد اگر کارساز بود وضع مملکت این نبود،
این طرح همه رو نابود میکنه علی الخصوص پشت کنکوریا چه قدیم چه جدید واینکه این طرح به این شکل در هیچ جای جهان قابلیت اجرایی ندارد،این قطعیه

----------


## rezzanr

سلام. شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بالاترین قدرت رو تو اداره کشور داره و هیچ کس نمیتونه چیزی بهش بگه و جلوشو بگیره جز رهبر . پس بهتره با شرایط جدید سازگار شین. دیدین که ظرفیت پزشکی رو با قدرت تصویب کرد و کسی جلوشو نگرفت

----------


## reza333

> سوره حمد اگر کارساز بود وضع مملکت این نبود،
> این طرح همه رو نابود میکنه علی الخصوص پشت کنکوریا چه قدیم چه جدید واینکه این طرح به این شکل در هیچ جای جهان قابلیت اجرایی ندارد،این قطعیه


سلام داداش ، شما بهش میگی سوره ی حمد ، ما بهش میگیم سوره ی فاتحه ....ما فاتحه اشو خوندیم . فاتحه عدالت کنکور خونده شد با این مصوبه .

با این مصوبه ، در کنار سهمیه های رسمی که الان حدود 3500 نفر دارن ازش توی رشته ی پر رقابت تجربی مفت و مجانی بهره میبرن ، یه سهمیه پنهان هم اضافه میشه تحت عنوان سهمیه (( دست اندرکاران برگزاری امتحانات نهایی))  ، چه قدر رشوه و پارتی بازیها توی این امتحانات نهایی رخ بده ، خدا داند . 

این به کنار ، امتحان تشریحی یعنی تصحیح سلیقگی ، حتی اگر 10 نفر یه برگه رو تصحیح کنن ، بازم سلیقه ی فردی در نمره دخالت داده میشه . خلاصه که جایی که رقابت سر 1 درصد کم و زیاد زدن هم تاثیر میزاره ، این که  نیم نمره امتحان نهایی به خاطر سلیقه ی مصحح به دانش اموزی اضافه تر داده بشه یا کمتر ، ممکنه سرنوشتشو و مسیر زندگیشو کلا عوض کنه . حالا اون سهمیه پنهان رو هم که بالاتر عرض کردم اضافه کن .


داداش عدالت اموزشی با این مصوبه مُرد ، من براش یه فاتحه خوندم.

----------


## MYDR

> سلام. شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بالاترین قدرت رو تو اداره کشور داره و هیچ کس نمیتونه چیزی بهش بگه و جلوشو بگیره جز رهبر . پس بهتره با شرایط جدید سازگار شین. دیدین که ظرفیت پزشکی رو با قدرت تصویب کرد و کسی جلوشو نگرفت


چندین سری با دیوان عدالت اداری مواردی و مصوبه های لغو شده !  این سری نماینده ها هم پشت موضوع هستند ! و دعوا اصلی هم سر قدرت هست !

----------


## MYDR

> اینجوری یا همه باید برن امتحان نهایی ۱۰۰ نمره ای شرکت کنن ، یا اگه امتحان نهایی های جدید برای همه الزامی نباشه ناعدالتی بزرگی رخ میده ، اگه قرار باشه نمره ۲۰ امتحان نهایی فارغ‌التحصیل سال ۱۴۰۰ با نمره ۱۰۰ امتحان نهایی فارغ التحصیل سال ۱۴۰۲ برابری کنه خیلی ناعدالتی میشه. همه هم اگه لازم باشه امتحان نهایی شرکت کنن این وسط آموزش و پرورش پاره میشه خب! اگه بخواد واسه ۱ میلیون و ۸۰۰ هزار داوطلب کنکور در سه نوبت امتحان نهایی ۱۰۰ نمره ای برگزار کنه. تازه برای پایه دهم و یازدهم هم طبق مصوبه سال های آینده باید آموزش و پرورش امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه.
> استرس کنکور چندین برابر میشه ، طرح اصلا کاهش استرس نیست.


دوست من منبع خبری که امتحان نهایی میخواد بشه 100 نمره ای رو در دسترس دارید ؟   این طوری که فاتحه در فاتحه باید خوند برای امتحان نهایی و معدل و... !

----------


## علی۲

بچه باید چه خاکی به سرمون کنیم تف بر قبر کسی که این مصوبه رو مطرح کرد ما کمک مشکل داشتیم این مصوبه هم یکی نه چند مشکل هم به مشکلات مون اضافه کرد آقا من دوازدهمی هستم و برای کنکور زیاد نخوندم و می خوام برای ۱۴۰۲ بخونم نهاییم زیاد خوب ندادم حالا شما بگید من بیچاره باید چه خاکی به سرم بریزم ای کاش این مصوبه ناعادلانه لغو بشه

----------


## farzaddd

> سلام داداش ، شما بهش میگی سوره ی حمد ، ما بهش میگیم سوره ی فاتحه ....ما فاتحه اشو خوندیم . فاتحه عدالت کنکور خونده شد با این مصوبه .
> 
> با این مصوبه ، در کنار سهمیه های رسمی که الان حدود 3500 نفر دارن ازش توی رشته ی پر رقابت تجربی مفت و مجانی بهره میبرن ، یه سهمیه پنهان هم اضافه میشه تحت عنوان سهمیه (( دست اندرکاران برگزاری امتحانات نهایی))  ، چه قدر رشوه و پارتی بازیها توی این امتحانات نهایی رخ بده ، خدا داند . 
> 
> این به کنار ، امتحان تشریحی یعنی تصحیح سلیقگی ، حتی اگر 10 نفر یه برگه رو تصحیح کنن ، بازم سلیقه ی فردی در نمره دخالت داده میشه . خلاصه که جایی که رقابت سر 1 درصد کم و زیاد زدن هم تاثیر میزاره ، این که  نیم نمره امتحان نهایی به خاطر سلیقه ی مصحح به دانش اموزی اضافه تر داده بشه یا کمتر ، ممکنه سرنوشتشو و مسیر زندگیشو کلا عوض کنه . حالا اون سهمیه پنهان رو هم که بالاتر عرض کردم اضافه کن .
> 
> 
> داداش عدالت اموزشی با این مصوبه مُرد ، من براش یه فاتحه خوندم.


بارش حق
حق گفتی،فاتحه همه مون خونده است

----------


## farzaddd

> بچه باید چه خاکی به سرمون کنیم تف بر قبر کسی که این مصوبه رو مطرح کرد ما کمک مشکل داشتیم این مصوبه هم یکی نه چند مشکل هم به مشکلات مون اضافه کرد آقا من دوازدهمی هستم و برای کنکور زیاد نخوندم و می خوام برای ۱۴۰۲ بخونم نهاییم زیاد خوب ندادم حالا شما بگید من بیچاره باید چه خاکی به سرم بریزم ای کاش این مصوبه ناعادلانه لغو بشه


فعلا شروع کن،اینجا ایرانه ،احتمال اجرای یه مصوبه یا قانون همیشه کمتر از عدم اجراشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام. شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بالاترین قدرت رو تو اداره کشور داره و هیچ کس نمیتونه چیزی بهش بگه و جلوشو بگیره جز رهبر . پس بهتره با شرایط جدید سازگار شین. دیدین که ظرفیت پزشکی رو با قدرت تصویب کرد و کسی جلوشو نگرفت


* دندانپزشکی رو هم افزایش دادن 
*

----------


## rezzanr

> * دندانپزشکی رو هم افزایش دادن 
> *


 به نظر من دندون پزشک زیاده واقعا. من خودم تو یه شهر کوچیکم  همه جا مطبشون هست. ولی پزشک متخصص کم هست و واقعا نیازه تو شهرای محروم.

----------


## _Joseph_

> به نظر من دندون پزشک زیاده واقعا. من خودم تو یه شهر کوچیکم  همه جا مطبشون هست. ولی پزشک متخصص کم هست و واقعا نیازه تو شهرای محروم.


*ببین پزشک متخصص هم زیاده . توزیع اش نا متقارن هستش که اون هم به دلیل عدم توزیم امکانات و توسعه نیافتگی و نبود زیر ساخت درمانی مناسب در مناطق محروم هستش 
پزشک جراح عروق در سیستان و بلوچستانی که بعضی شهرهاش خانه بهدشت فقط دارن فقط اتلاف هزینه مملکت و مرگ تدریجی اون پزشک متخصص هستش 

به خدا اگر امکانات رو درست و درمون پخش کنن خود متخصص ها میرن جاهای محروم شک ندارم من که این کار رو میکنن . 
ولی وقتی یدونه دستگاه رادیولوژی نیست تو شهرستان . یدونه بیمارستان نیست و اگر هم هست اتاق عملی نیست جراح به چه دردی میخوره اونجا؟؟ 
البته خوب همه رشته های تخصص نیازمند به ابزار پیشرفته نیستند ولی خوب حداقل دستگاه ها و امکانات باید محیا باشد . نه اینکه به جای ونتیلاتور از تنفس دهان به دهان استفاده بشه 

کلا شرایط سختی هستش باید اینقدر نقد کرد و سماجت به خرج داد تا یک گوش شنوا پیدا شود .*

----------


## dr.parham

دوستان اینجور که اینا میخوان گستره نمره دهی امتحان نهایی رو بسط بدن دیگه نمیشهه حتی با 10 بار ترمیم هم نمره گرفت .هر امتحان نهایی به اندازه یک کنکور استرس و هزینه خواهد داشت .باید این مصوبه لغو شه.ماهیت ازمون های اموزش پرورش باید ارتقا پایه تحصیلی باشد نه غربالگری  نفرات برتر .

----------


## میناخانوم

> *هر دم از این باغ خبری میرسد .
> طبق آخرین مصاحبه ها و خبر ها . شورا با قلدری تمام مصوبه رو میخواد اجرایی کند. 
> امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم سال 1402 تغییر خواهند یافت و از 20 نمره به 100 درصد تبدیل خواهند شد تا هم گستره سوالات وسیع تر شوند و هم سوالات با کیفت تری در حد و اندازه ای مطرح شوند که قابلیت تفکیک داوطلبان را داشته باشند . 
> یعنی کل دروس دوازدهم از 100 درصد در حد کنکور برگزار خواهند شد .{ منظور از همین تفکیک کردن یعنی سطح کنکور }
> علاوه بر این 
> دروس عمومی تاثیر گذار در کنکور از 4 درس فارسی و عربی و زبان و دینی به 7 درس ارتقا پیدا میکنند . به به واقعا به این تفکر رسما له میکنن دانش اموز رو با این کار* *
> 
> دروس عمومی که از 100 نمره امتحان گرفته خواهند شد به شرح زیر میباشد .
> فارسی 
> ...


سلام تاریخ مگه فقط برای انسانیا نبود؟ =/ 
بله دقیقا 
هدف هم نه عدالت هستش نه چیز دیگه ای ؛ بحث برسر پول هستش

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوست من منبع خبری که امتحان نهایی میخواد بشه 100 نمره ای رو در دسترس دارید ؟   این طوری که فاتحه در فاتحه باید خوند برای امتحان نهایی و معدل و... !


بله آقای برزویی معاون ستاد علم و فناوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی این رو گفته

----------


## Amir_H80

> به نظر من دندون پزشک زیاده واقعا. من خودم تو یه شهر کوچیکم  همه جا مطبشون هست. ولی پزشک متخصص کم هست و واقعا نیازه تو شهرای محروم.


نگران نباش نوبت به افزایش ظرفیت تخصص ها هم میرسه
شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اولش گفت پزشک کمه ظرفیت پزشکی رو زیاد کرد الان میگه دندانپزشک کمه ظرفیت دندانپزشکی رو زیاد کرد در ماه های آینده شاهد افزایش ظرفیت داروسازی و فیزیوتراپی و حتی تخصص های پزشکی توسط شورا خواهیم بود.

----------


## reza333

> دوستان اینجور که اینا میخوان گستره نمره دهی امتحان نهایی رو بسط بدن دیگه نمیشهه حتی با 10 بار ترمیم هم نمره گرفت .هر امتحان نهایی به اندازه یک کنکور استرس و هزینه خواهد داشت .باید این مصوبه لغو شه.ماهیت ازمون های اموزش پرورش باید ارتقا پایه تحصیلی باشد نه غربالگری  نفرات برتر .



*اینا چون کنکور از33%- تا %100+ درصد تراز بندی داره ، با خودشون گفتن خب نهایی که از 0 تا 20 تراز بندی میشه ، خیلی بازه ی کوچیکیه ، ضایعست ، پس میایم نهایی رو هم میگیم سقفش از 20 نمره میخاد بشه 100 نمره . شانس اوردیم نمره منفی برای پاسخ تشریحی غلط در نظر نگرفتن . 

حالا با این کار به احتمال زیاد اولا تعداد سوالات امتحان نهایی زیاد میشه ، به تبعش وقت معمولش هم که الان بین 1.5 تا 2 ساعته اونم زیاد میشه و مهمتر از همه سوالات سخت میشه ، یعنی همین سوالات ادبیات کنکور مثل قرابت معنایی ، دستور زبان فارسی ، ارایه یابی ، اینا میرن وارد امتحان نهایی میشن و امتحان نهایی بر خلاف سالهای قبلش از کتاب درسی فاصله زیادی میگیره و هر امتحان نهایی خودش میشه یک کنکور ، یک کنکور استرس زا ، با یک تفاوت فاحش که این کنکور تشریحیه و مصححین میتونن با تصحیح سلیقگی اینده خیلی از جوونای این مملکت و نابود کنن و نور چشمی های مسئولین و دانش اموزان بابا پولدار امتحانات نهایی رو سربلند ازش بیرون میان.

 به قول اقای نماینده ی مجلس ، ابلاغ این مصوبه جهت اجرا لکه ی ننگیه بر دامان دولت انقلابی جناب رئیسی ، دولتی که همچون حسن کلید ساز تا اینجا به هیچ تپه ای رحم نکرده.*

----------


## rezzanr

> نگران نباش نوبت به افزایش ظرفیت تخصص ها هم میرسه
> شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اولش گفت پزشک کمه ظرفیت پزشکی رو زیاد کرد الان میگه دندانپزشک کمه ظرفیت دندانپزشکی رو زیاد کرد در ماه های آینده شاهد افزایش ظرفیت داروسازی و فیزیوتراپی و حتی تخصص های پزشکی توسط شورا خواهیم بود.


من تنها مشکلی که با این طرح دارم زیاد شدن حجم دانشجو تو یه دانشگاه هست که باعث میشه کیفیت اموزش بیاد پایین. چون زیر ساخت هارو فراهم نکردن.

----------


## rezzanr

> *ببین پزشک متخصص هم زیاده . توزیع اش نا متقارن هستش که اون هم به دلیل عدم توزیم امکانات و توسعه نیافتگی و نبود زیر ساخت درمانی مناسب در مناطق محروم هستش 
> پزشک جراح عروق در سیستان و بلوچستانی که بعضی شهرهاش خانه بهدشت فقط دارن فقط اتلاف هزینه مملکت و مرگ تدریجی اون پزشک متخصص هستش 
> 
> به خدا اگر امکانات رو درست و درمون پخش کنن خود متخصص ها میرن جاهای محروم شک ندارم من که این کار رو میکنن . 
> ولی وقتی یدونه دستگاه رادیولوژی نیست تو شهرستان . یدونه بیمارستان نیست و اگر هم هست اتاق عملی نیست جراح به چه دردی میخوره اونجا؟؟ 
> البته خوب همه رشته های تخصص نیازمند به ابزار پیشرفته نیستند ولی خوب حداقل دستگاه ها و امکانات باید محیا باشد . نه اینکه به جای ونتیلاتور از تنفس دهان به دهان استفاده بشه 
> 
> کلا شرایط سختی هستش باید اینقدر نقد کرد و سماجت به خرج داد تا یک گوش شنوا پیدا شود .*


اره اینقدر تو کشور مشکل زیاده که حالا حالا ها به فکر این مشکلات نمیفتن

----------


## Amir_H80

> اره اینقدر تو کشور مشکل زیاده که حالا حالا ها به فکر این مشکلات نمیفتن


فعلاً که حضرات درگیر سهمیه ای کردن و کیلویی کردن فروش نان هستن!    :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Arnold

خب که چی حالا مثلا این همه پشت کنکوری بیان از نو پول بدن امتحانات 100 نمره ای شرکت کنن ؟ فرضا طرف بیست باشه معدلش خب اگه دوباره امتحان نده عدالت رعایت نمیشه اگه مجبوره از نو شرکت کنه بازم ظلمه
این عقلانیه؟

----------


## kingnaser

سلام ؛ بچه ها لطفا همگی به نماینده های شهرتون و هرکی میدونید از مسئولین پیام بدین ( شماره نماینده های شهرتون هم یه سرچ کنید توی نت هست ) ، چون واقعا ظلمه ! میخوان عمومی رو حذف کنن دروسی که واقعا میتونه توی کنکور کمک کنه که بتونیم از سختی های اختصاصی ها جون سالم بدر ببریم بعدشم اگه کارنامه هارو مرور کنید میفهمید چقد مهمن عمومیا ! از اهمیت درس زبان برای همه رشته ها که کسی منکرش نیست  پس واقعا حیفه 
نکته بعدی تاثیر معدله که گفتن بصورت قطعی خواهد بود اینم یه نوع ظلمه ! چرا ؟ چون براساس امتحان نهایی که داریم معلم ها مخصوصا تو شهرستان ک همه همدیگرو میشناسن کیلیویی نمره میدن یا میزان تقلب توی امتحان نهایی خیلی زیاده ! باورتون میشه یه نهایی 5 دقیقه بعد شروع آزمون جواباش لو رفته بود طرف رفته بود دستشویی دوسش جوابارو داده بود بهش نمرش 20شده کسی که حتی یه فصل یه درس روهم نخونده ! خودتون این چیزا رو میدونین پس :
*
باید بگیم بذارید کنکور با دروس عمومی و با تاثیر مثبت برگزار شه مثل همه سالهای گذشته ( این بهترین نوع کنکوره یا کلا باید حذف بشه یا این تصمیما و این مدل کارها هیچیو درست نمیکنه بجز سود و رانت و... برای یه سری افراد خاص )*

----------


## reza1401

*اگه صحبتای برزویی ملاک باشه نطام قدیمیا الزامی نیست تو مدلجدید نهایی شرکت کنن البته ترمیم اگه کسی بخوادبکنه آره.ولی منطورم اینه به عنوان شرط شرکت توکنکور ذکرنشده.بنابراین اگه از سوابق تحصیلی سابقتون راصی هستید مشکلی بابت شرکتتوکنکور ندارید.
اما با ۱۰۰ نمره ای شدن نهایی از این به بعد به جای یه کنکور افرادباید هر نوبت ۱۰ تا کنکور بدن که درمجوع میشه حدود ۳۰ تا کنکور!مرسی از شورای انقلاب فرهنگی که با تبدیل ۱ کنکور به ۳۰ تا کنکور استرسو تونست کم کنه!!!!
سنجش هم عملا تو شکل جدید کنکور خودش آزمون آزمایشی رو یه تنه قبصه میکنه از ۱۴۰۳.وقتی قراره سالی شیش تا کنکور بگیره.خب دیگه نردم جای اینکه برن آزمونای آزمایشی موسسات دیگه روبدن ترجیحا همون کنکورای سنجشو شرکت میکنن واسه محک.درامدسنجشم زیادتر میشه.*

----------


## MYDR

> بله آقای برزویی معاون ستاد علم و فناوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی این رو گفته


یعنی عقل خوب چیزیه که اون بالا نشین ها ندارند !  عجب تصمیم های چرت و پرتی میگیرند برای بچه های مردم ! خدا لعنت کنه !
 لینک خبر یا فیلمی از ایشون که این ... رو گفته رو دارید ؟

----------


## rezzanr

> یعنی عقل خوب چیزیه که اون بالا نشین ها ندارند !  عجب تصمیم های چرت و پرتی میگیرند برای بچه های مردم ! خدا لعنت کنه !
>  لینک خبر یا فیلمی از ایشون که این ... رو گفته رو دارید ؟


مجلس، دیوان عدالت اداری را از رسیدگی به شکایات علیه مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و فضای مجازی منع کرد

نمایندگان مجلس با مستثنی شدن مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و شورای علی فضای مجازی از فرآیند بررسی شکایت‌ها در دیوان عدالت اداری موافقت کردند.

دوست عزیزی که میگفتی مجلس جلوشونو میگیره . بفرما. خود مجلس طرحی رو تصویب کرد که کسی نتونه به شورا انقلاب فرهنگی اعتراض کنه و این رای گیری ها کلا بی فایده میشه

----------


## MYDR

> مجلس، دیوان عدالت اداری را از رسیدگی به شکایات علیه مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و فضای مجازی منع کرد
> 
> نمایندگان مجلس با مستثنی شدن مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و شورای علی فضای مجازی از فرآیند بررسی شکایت‌ها در دیوان عدالت اداری موافقت کردند.
> 
> دوست عزیزی که میگفتی مجلس جلوشونو میگیره . بفرما. خود مجلس طرحی رو تصویب کرد که کسی نتونه به شورا انقلاب فرهنگی اعتراض کنه و این رای گیری ها کلا بی فایده میشه



به گزارش «انتخاب»، نمایندگان در نشست علنی امروز (یکشنبه، ۲۹ خرداد  ماه) مجلس شورای اسلامی در جریان بررسی طرح اصلاح قانون تشکیلات و آیین  دادرسی دیوان عدالت اداری با ماده ۱۱ این طرح با ۱۸۵ رأی موافق، یک رأی  مخالف و ۱۲ رأی ممتنع موافقت کردند.
 براساس ماده ۱۱ طرح مذکور؛ تبصره ماده (۱۱) قانون حذف می‌شود.
 در ادامه نمایندگان به بررسی ماده ۱۲ طرح پرداخته و پیشنهاداتی نیز از سوی وکلای مردم در خانه ملت برای اصلاح این ماده مطرح شد.
 علیرضا سلیمی با استناد به اصول ۱۱۰ و ۱۱۲ قانون اساسی بیان کرد: در  تاریخ ۳۰ شهریور ۱۳۹۲ مقام معظم رهبری دستوری به مجمع دادند که عین عبارت  را قرائت می‌کنم؛ «به مجمع تشخیص مصلحت گفته شود که این قانون را اصلاح  نماید، به گونه‌ای که مصوبات و تصمیمات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مانند  شورای مشاور یعنی شواری نگهبان و شورای عالی امنیت ملی از شمول ورود دیوان  عدالت اداری و سایر مراجع قضایی و نقض این مصوبات استثنا شوند.» که در ماده  ۱۲ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به این دامنه افزوده شده که این امر مغایر با  دستور مقام معظم رهبری است.
 محمدباقر قالیباف رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی در پاسخ به تذکر این نماینده  گفت که اصل مذکور در ماده ۱۲ رعایت شده و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به این  دامنه افزوده شده است.
 غلامرضا نوری قزلجه نیز خواستار طرح پیشنهاد حذف کل ماده مذکور بود. وی  معتقد بود که در شرایطی که براساس ماده ۹۰ قانون اساسی می‌توان از نحوه کار  مجلس شکایت کرد، چرا باید مصوبات یک شورا مصونیت داشته باشد! که رئیس مجلس  طرح پیشنهاد وی را مغایر با اصل ۱۱۰ دانست و گفت: دلیل بازنگری در قانون  دیوان عدالت اداری نیز رفع اشکالات قانونی است.
 همچنین نصرالله پژمانفر در جریان بررسی ماده ۱۲ طرح مذکور بیان کرد:  تشخیص مغایرت یک پیشنهاد با قانون اساسی باید به رأی گذاشته شود. همچنین  باید به این نکته توجه کرد که مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به ۳ دسته  سیاستگذاری، مقررات گذاری و تشخیص مصداق تقسیم می‌شود و شورا تنها  سیاستگذاری نمی‌کند.

 نماینده مردم مشهد و کلات در مجلس یازدهم با بیان اینکه براساس  سیاست‌های کلی، _قانونگذاری نباید با شرع و قانون اساسی مغایرت داشته باشد،  افزود: در حال حاضر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به موضوعاتی مانند رفع معافیت  مالیاتی، تعیین احکام استخدامی، قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو و کنکور ورود  می‌کند. باید به این نکته توجه کرد که دوستان شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی  یکبار صلاحیت رسیدگی به این موضوع را از مقام معظم رهبری استفتاء کردند که  جوابی در این خصوص داده نشد._دکتر محمدباقر قالیباف در پاسخ به این نماینده گفت: بنده در شورای عالی  انقلاب فرهنگی بودم، هم در پیش نویس اول اساسنامه و هم این بحثی که اکنون  نهایی شده و هم موضوع لازم الاجرا بودن مصوبات آمده و در این آیین نامه  نیست. اشکالی که جنابعالی مطرح می کنید، یکی از مطالبات حضرت آقا در ملاقات  اخیر با نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی، همین موضوع بود.
*رئیس قوه مقننه کشورمان اضافه کرد: اگر مصوبات در شورای عالی با قانون  اساسی مغایرت داشته باشد، این موضوع برعهده مجلس گذاشته شده*، براساس 17  بندی که حداقل دو سال است حضرت آقا در سیاست های کلان قانونگذاری به مجلس  ابلاغ فرمودند و اکنون نیز طرح مذکور در دستور کار ما قرار دارد.* مجلس موظف  است در سیاست های قانونگذاری این موضوعات را اصلاح و خلأها را برطرف کند*.  این موضوع مطالبه حضرت آقا از ما است.
وی ادامه داد: در شرایط کنونی بحث مربوط به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و  سایر شوراها با اصل 110 مغایرت دارد، ولی* اشکال مدنظر شما وجود دارد که رفع  این مشکلات در دستور کار مجلس قرار دارد.* بند 5 و 14 مربوط به سیاست های  کلان قانونگذاری مربوط به اشکال مطرح شده از سوی شماست.

در نهایت نمایندگان مجلس با 176 رأی موافق، 20 رأی مخالف و 10 رأی ممتنع از  مجموع 242 نماینده حاضر در صحن با ماده 12 طرح مذکور موافقت کردند.
براساس  ماده12؛ در تبصره ماده (12) ‌قانون عبارت «مجلس خبرگان و شورای  عالی امنیت ملی» به عبارت «مجلس خبرگان رهبری، شورای عالی امنیت ملی و  شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی» اصلاح می‌شود و شماره تبصره مذکور به تبصره (1)  اصلاح و متن زیر به‌عنوان تبصره (2) به ماده مذکور الحاق می‌شود:
تبصره2- رسیدگی به مصوبات شورای عالی فضای مجازی در حوزه تحت صلاحیت این نهاد از شمول حکم این ماده خارج است.          منبع:خانه ملت         
*در ضمن اونهای که مثل من می گفتند مجلس جلوی این طرح رو میگره خبر از این گندکاری  که در آینده اتفاق می افته رو که نداشتیم و الان هم مگر خوشحالیم ؟ ! یا جوابگوی تصمیات مجلس باید باشیم ؟ ما هم امید داشتیم یه سری انسان پیدا بشند که بچه های مردم رو از دست ظالمین نجات بدن !
  الان این موضوع خارج شدن از دیوان عدالت اداری برای شواری انقلاب فرهنگی رو هم خود مجلس قانون گذاری کرده ! و بعید هست که مجلس به خاطر قدرت خودش هم شده از حیطه قانون گذاری در حیطه کنکور کوتاه بیاد و بگه شورا قانون گذاری کنه، پس این موضوع هنوز سرجاش هست و باید دید چه گلی به سر مردم میزنند.... و از لحاظ حقوقی دو موضوع در مباحث مطرح هست یکی بحث مفاد قانونی دیگری موضوع شرعی ! میشه همین موضوعات رو به شورای نگهبان هم کشوند وقتی مردم زیاد باشند و اعتراض داشته باشند !  توی جنجال های اینترنت و... هم پای شورای نگهبان هم وسط اومد. برای مصوبه کنکوری هم کم کم میاد !  خصوصا با این فضاحتی که شورای انقلاب فرهنگی داره به بار میاره !*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *اگه صحبتای برزویی ملاک باشه نطام قدیمیا الزامی نیست تو مدلجدید نهایی شرکت کنن البته ترمیم اگه کسی بخوادبکنه آره.ولی منطورم اینه به عنوان شرط شرکت توکنکور ذکرنشده.بنابراین اگه از سوابق تحصیلی سابقتون راصی هستید مشکلی بابت شرکتتوکنکور ندارید.
> اما با ۱۰۰ نمره ای شدن نهایی از این به بعد به جای یه کنکور افرادباید هر نوبت ۱۰ تا کنکور بدن که درمجوع میشه حدود ۳۰ تا کنکور!مرسی از شورای انقلاب فرهنگی که با تبدیل ۱ کنکور به ۳۰ تا کنکور استرسو تونست کم کنه!!!!������
> سنجش هم عملا تو شکل جدید کنکور خودش آزمون آزمایشی رو یه تنه قبصه میکنه از ۱۴۰۳.وقتی قراره سالی شیش تا کنکور بگیره.خب دیگه نردم جای اینکه برن آزمونای آزمایشی موسسات دیگه روبدن ترجیحا همون کنکورای سنجشو شرکت میکنن واسه محک.درامدسنجشم زیادتر میشه.*


فقط بحث پول وسطه وگرنه به فرض الان رقابت اصلی تو تجربی بین سه رشته بین سی هزار نفر باشه این سی هزار نفر تو نهایی هم میتونن راحت بیست بگیرن و دوباره همه چیز همون کنکور میشه البته با این وضع خیلی از نظام قدیما و سن بالاها کلا قید کنکور میزنن

----------


## mohammad1397

> مجلس، دیوان عدالت اداری را از رسیدگی به شکایات علیه مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و فضای مجازی منع کرد
> 
> نمایندگان مجلس با مستثنی شدن مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و شورای علی فضای مجازی از فرآیند بررسی شکایت‌ها در دیوان عدالت اداری موافقت کردند.
> 
> دوست عزیزی که میگفتی مجلس جلوشونو میگیره . بفرما. خود مجلس طرحی رو تصویب کرد که کسی نتونه به شورا انقلاب فرهنگی اعتراض کنه و این رای گیری ها کلا بی فایده میشه


 تو مجلس خیلیاشون جزو هیات علمی هستن حالا تو شورا راحت میتونن انواع سهمیه برای هیات علمیا تصویب کنن بدون ترس از دیوان

----------


## reza333

> فقط بحث پول وسطه وگرنه به فرض الان رقابت اصلی تو تجربی بین سه رشته بین سی هزار نفر باشه این سی هزار نفر تو نهایی هم میتونن راحت بیست بگیرن و دوباره همه چیز همون کنکور میشه البته با این وضع خیلی از نظام قدیما و سن بالاها کلا قید کنکور میزنن


*قسمت اول که گفتی دوباره همه چیز کنکور میشه کاملا درست ، اما قسمت دوم که میگی نظام قدیم و سن بالا دیگه قیدشو خواهد زد ، اشتباه میکنی ، درد بیکاری یا بی پولی نمیزاره به همین راحتی بی خیالش بشی ، اگر چه که پزشکی الان بیشتر یه رویا فروشی تا حقیقت .*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

دوستان این حرفای کاهش استرس و مافیا و غیره رو که اینا میزنن بریزین دور
داستان همش پووووله و لاغیر
اموزش و پرورش از سفره کنکور بی نصیب بود یبار اومد سال ۹۳ و ۹۴ حق خواهی کرد یبارم الان که میخشو کوبید دیگه چه حقهایی که سال ۹۳ از بین رفت چه استرسایی که کشیدن بقیه
براشون پشیزی اهمیت نداره شما استرستون بیشتر میشه یا نه اصن حاضرن صدتا کنکور و نهایی برگزار کنن در سال و مثلا جمع اونها بشه نمره اصلیتون ولی پول رو بگیرن و بیان بگن برای کاهش استرس داریم صدتا برگزار میکنیم که داوطلب تو ۴ ساعت تکلیفش مشخص نشه

خلاصه که قضیه فقط سهم خواهی آموزش و پرورش ازین سفره کنکور هست همین بقیش همش چرررته

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *قسمت اول که گفتی دوباره همه چیز کنکور میشه کاملا درست ، اما قسمت دوم که میگی نظام قدیم و سن بالا دیگه قیدشو خواهد زد ، اشتباه میکنی ، درد بیکاری یا بی پولی نمیزاره به همین راحتی بی خیالش بشی ، اگر چه که پزشکی الان بیشتر یه رویا فروشی تا حقیقت .*


من کلی ادم بالای ۲۵ و ۳۰ میشناسم اومدن تجربی درسته خبریم نیستا ولی بقیه رشته ها هیچیه هیچچچی کویر خالصه حداقل تو پزشکیا یه آب باریکه هست

----------


## MYDR

سلام مجدد برای این پست :
نظرسنجی; آیا با مصوبه مربوط به کنکور 1402 موافقید؟ - صفحه 91

اخبار تکمیلی رو اضافه کردم ! با این چند خط جدید که اضافه کردم دیقیقا مشخص شد که ماجرا از چه قراری هست !  برای لغو مصوبه های شورای انقلاب فرهنگی دیگه دیوان عدالت اداری نمی تونه ورد کنه ! اما مجلس می تونه ! در حقیقت مجلس این قدرت رو از دیوان عدالت اداری گرفت و در اختیار خودش قرار داد ! الان مجلسی ها هستند که میتونند مصوبه های شورا رو به چالش بکشند خصوصا وقتی که یه مصوبه با قانون اساسی  مغایرت داشته باشه هم مجلس هم شورای نگهبان پاش میاد وسط ! و از طرفی هم چون خودشون مصوبه کنکوری داشتند راحت تر می تونند از خودشون دفاع کنند.
   البته امیدواریم نماینده ها و کمیسیون آموزش ... نباشند و غیرت بخرج بدند و بچه های مردم رو از این مصوبه زشت و ظالمانه نجات بدند.

----------


## MYDR

اون دسته از افرادی که می گن اعتراض فایده نداره ! کمپین ها فایده نداره و همش آیه یس می خونند :

https://sccr.ir/News/20580/1/%D9%85%...A8%D9%88%D8%AF

این یه بخش رو ببینید و بخونید :
البته طیفی از نمایندگان خواستند شورا در برابر مجلس قرار نگیرد و ما هم  جلسه همفکری و رایزنی گذاشتیم ولی بدنه مجلس نسبت به کاری که در حال انجام  است آگاه نیست و من این مطلب را با صحبت هایی که با نماینده ها کردم متوجه  شدم. البته* کمپین‌هایی (پویش‌هایی) در فضای مجازی راه افتاده که از  نمایندگان می‌خواهد در برابر تغییرات برگزاری ازمون سراسری مقاومت کنند و  این مساله نیز تاثیر مهمی دارد.  

*

----------


## farzaddd

به طور قطع دستور از بالا بالاها اومده،سیاست گذاران کلان کشور وقتی اینطوری تصمیم میگرن یعنی دستور از جای بالا اومده،فقط از این ناراحتم که این طرح یه بار ممکن اجرا شه و فقط یه عده زیادی سوخت میدن،

----------


## Arnold

آموزش پرورش جوری دندون طمع نیز کرده
که حرف از دادن وام سی میلیونی میزنه :Yahoo (31): 
لا مصبا مگه چقدر براتون داره که تهش وامم میدین

----------


## MYDR

*به گزارش  خبرگزاری  خانه ملت، انتخابات هیات رئیسه کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس شورای  اسلامی در اجلاسیه سوم دوره یازدهم مجلس برگزار و ترکیب اعضای هیات رئیسه  کمیسیون مشخص شد.*

بنابر این گزارش در جریان این انتخابات علیرضا  منادی سفیدان به عنوان رئیس، مهدی اسماعیلی نایب رئیس اول، سیدمحمد  مولوی به عنوان نایب رئیس دوم برگزیده شدند.

همچنین محمدرضا  احمدی  دبیر اول و  شیوا قاسمی پور به عنوان دبیر دوم و رضا حاجی پور به  عنوان سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی انتخاب شدند

----------


## MYDR

https://sccr.ir/News/20580/1/%D9%85%...A8%D9%88%D8%AF

آقای سوزنچی اشاره کرد که از این شورا به شورای نگهبان شکایت کرده بودند که شورای نگهبان گفته بود ذیل مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی عمل کنید ! همین موضوع نشون میده که پس جا برای اعتراض و شکایت وجود داره ! خصوصا اگر جمع زیادی از مردم باشند !  حالا که به دیوان نمیشه شکایت کرد ! به مجلس و شورا میشه !

این رو هم بخونید بد نیست :

*فقهای شورای نگهبان برای بررسی شکایت شرعی یک شهروند از یک مصوبه ساعت‌ها وقت می‌گذارند*                                   سخنگوی  شورای نگهبان گفت: گاهی اوقات برای بررسی شکایت یک شهروند، فقهای شورای  نگهبان ۴ یا ۵ جلسه ۴ ساعته تشکیل می‌دهند تا موضوع را بررسی کنند. لذا  تضمین شرعی بودن قوانین و مقررات، برعهده شورای نگهبان است.

https://www.shora-gc.ir/fa/news/8318...B1%D9%86%D8%AF

----------


## farzaddd

> https://sccr.ir/News/20580/1/%D9%85%...A8%D9%88%D8%AF
> 
> آقای سوزنچی اشاره کرد که از این شورا به شورای نگهبان شکایت کرده بودند که شورای نگهبان گفته بود ذیل مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی عمل کنید ! همین موضوع نشون میده که پس جا برای اعتراض و شکایت وجود داره ! خصوصا اگر جمع زیادی از مردم باشند !  حالا که به دیوان نمیشه شکایت کرد ! به مجلس و شورا میشه !
> 
> این رو هم بخونید بد نیست :
> 
> *فقهای شورای نگهبان برای بررسی شکایت شرعی یک شهروند از یک مصوبه ساعت‌ها وقت می‌گذارند*                                   سخنگوی  شورای نگهبان گفت: گاهی اوقات برای بررسی شکایت یک شهروند، فقهای شورای  نگهبان ۴ یا ۵ جلسه ۴ ساعته تشکیل می‌دهند تا موضوع را بررسی کنند. لذا  تضمین شرعی بودن قوانین و مقررات، برعهده شورای نگهبان است.
> 
> https://www.shora-gc.ir/fa/news/8318...B1%D9%86%D8%AF


پیرو این مخالفت شورای نگهبان، مجلس ماده جدیدی به این قانون اضافه می‌کند ماده ۴ که تصریح می کند «شورا (منظور شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو است) موظف است در اجرای این قانون، سیاست‌های کلی نظام، مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و اسناد بالادستی را رعایت نماید

----------


## MYDR

> پیرو این مخالفت شورای نگهبان، مجلس ماده جدیدی به این قانون اضافه می‌کند ماده ۴ که تصریح می کند «شورا (منظور شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو است) موظف است در اجرای این قانون، سیاست‌های کلی نظام، مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و اسناد بالادستی را رعایت نماید


این موضوع بوده که سوزنچی توی مصاحبه اش هم به اون اشاره کرده ! موضوع این هست که شورای نگهبان وظیفه اش این هست که یه موضوع و قانون خلاف شرع نباشه ! که میشه بهش رجوع کرد !  از طرفی خود مجلس با این مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی فعلا بگو مگو دارند و باید دید چه گلی بر سرشون میزنند که لعن و نفرین مردم رو برای خودشون بخرند ... به هرحال ما مردم عادی هستیم ! و نه به فرد و نه به حزب و نه به نهاد و... امیدی نباید داشت جز خدا !  ان شاءالله یه طوری بشه که مردم بیش از این ضرر نکنند.

----------


## MYDR

برام سوال شده :
الان با این مصوبه داغونشون :
کسای که تا سال 1402 و 1403 سوابق تحصیلی اون ها فقط برای سال دوازدهم بوده !  برای سال های بعدی که اگر خواستند کنکور بدند چه طوری براشون حساب میشه ؟  
  اصلا یه وضیعیته این مصوبه لعنتی سرتا پا ایراد داره بعدش آقایون میگن ما 20 جلسه گذاشتیم !  20 جلسه گذاشتید هیچی ازش در نیومد جز بدبختی و مشکلات برای مردم !

----------


## reza333

> این موضوع بوده که سوزنچی توی مصاحبه اش هم به اون اشاره کرده ! موضوع این هست که شورای نگهبان وظیفه اش این هست که یه موضوع و قانون خلاف شرع نباشه ! که میشه بهش رجوع کرد !  از طرفی خود مجلس با این مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی فعلا بگو مگو دارند و باید دید چه گلی بر سرشون میزنند که لعن و نفرین مردم رو برای خودشون بخرند ... به هرحال ما مردم عادی هستیم ! و نه به فرد و نه به حزب و نه به نهاد و... امیدی نباید داشت جز خدا !  ان شاءالله یه طوری بشه که مردم بیش از این ضرر نکنند.


*داداش مجلس ایران و شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ، اینا نهاد های انتصابی هستن ، یعنی مهم نیست نظر مردم چیه . فقط مهم نظر سلطانه .  سلطان گفته یه جوری کنین کنکور بره کنار . اینا هم حرف سلطان رو اینجوری پیاده سازی میکنن. سلطان یک بار در طول عمرش درمورد عدالت ، سهمیه ها ، حرفی نزده .*

----------


## farzaddd

> *داداش مجلس ایران و شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ، اینا نهاد های انتصابی هستن ، یعنی مهم نیست نظر مردم چیه . فقط مهم نظر سلطانه .  سلطان گفته یه جوری کنین کنکور بره کنار . اینا هم حرف سلطان رو اینجوری پیاده سازی میکنن. سلطان یک بار در طول عمرش درمورد عدالت ، سهمیه ها ، حرفی نزده .*


دقیقا،این سوزنچی هم تو مصاحبه تلویحا اشاره کرده ،هرجا سخن از سیاست های کلی نظام بود منظور سلطانه

----------


## farzaddd

سلطانا که اشتباه نمیکنن،سلطانا خدان

----------


## Arnold

> *داداش مجلس ایران و شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ، اینا نهاد های انتصابی هستن ، یعنی مهم نیست نظر مردم چیه . فقط مهم نظر سلطانه .  سلطان گفته یه جوری کنین کنکور بره کنار . اینا هم حرف سلطان رو اینجوری پیاده سازی میکنن. سلطان یک بار در طول عمرش درمورد عدالت ، سهمیه ها ، حرفی نزده .*


سلطان گفته کنکور حذف کنید اینا نهایی ام بهش اضاف کردن 
#سلام فرمانده

----------


## mohammad1397

> *هر دم از این باغ خبری میرسد .
> طبق آخرین مصاحبه ها و خبر ها . شورا با قلدری تمام مصوبه رو میخواد اجرایی کند. 
> امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم سال 1402 تغییر خواهند یافت و از 20 نمره به 100 درصد تبدیل خواهند شد تا هم گستره سوالات وسیع تر شوند و هم سوالات با کیفت تری در حد و اندازه ای مطرح شوند که قابلیت تفکیک داوطلبان را داشته باشند . 
> یعنی کل دروس دوازدهم از 100 درصد در حد کنکور برگزار خواهند شد .{ منظور از همین تفکیک کردن یعنی سطح کنکور }
> علاوه بر این 
> دروس عمومی تاثیر گذار در کنکور از 4 درس فارسی و عربی و زبان و دینی به 7 درس ارتقا پیدا میکنند . به به واقعا به این تفکر رسما له میکنن دانش اموز رو با این کار* *
> 
> دروس عمومی که از 100 نمره امتحان گرفته خواهند شد به شرح زیر میباشد .
> فارسی 
> ...


معلمای دروس اختصاصی چه حالی کنن راحت درآمدشون دو سه برابر میشه حتی اون معلمایی که سطح علمیشون پایین هست

----------


## reza333

*کافیه به اینجاش فکر کنید که سال اینده چقدر وحشتناک امتحان نهاییا حساس میشن و چقدر مدارس غیر انتفاعی که شهریه های کلانی میگیرن ، برای امار سازی نیاز به معدل های 19.5 به بالا دارن . یعنی چنان بساط رشوه و پارتی بازی رونق بگیره که رو دستش نیومده .*

----------


## reza2018

> آموزش پرورش جوری دندون طمع نیز کرده
> که حرف از دادن وام سی میلیونی میزنه
> لا مصبا مگه چقدر براتون داره که تهش وامم میدین


چه وامی؟

----------


## reza2018

*یه توصیه برادرانه :
سرتون رو بندازید پایین درستون رو بخونید ، سال بعد تاثیر معدل مثبت باشه یا منفی ، عمومی ها باشن یا نه و... در نهایت اونی قبول میشه که درس خونده .

*

----------


## farzaddd

> *یه توصیه برادرانه :
> سرتون رو بندازید پایین درستون رو بخونید ، سال بعد تاثیر معدل مثبت باشه یا منفی ، عمومی ها باشن یا نه و... در نهایت اونی قبول میشه که درس خونده .
> 
> *


نه داداش این سری دیگه مثل سریای قبل نیست،این سری حق خوریا خواهد شد

----------


## Arnold

> *یه توصیه برادرانه :
> سرتون رو بندازید پایین درستون رو بخونید ، سال بعد تاثیر معدل مثبت باشه یا منفی ، عمومی ها باشن یا نه و... در نهایت اونی قبول میشه که درس خونده .
> 
> *


مگه میشه آقای برادر .طرف الان نمی دونه معدلش باید ترمیم کنه یا نکنه! منبع تشریحی بگیره یا نه ؟ هزینه ترمیم چی؟
الان عمومی بخونیم یا نه ؟
دوازدهمیه چون فرصت ترمیم نداره و نمره خرداد مستقیم میاد جمع کنکور میشه  از الان با خودش میگه تمام تمرکزم باید روی نهایی باشه ؟ دوست عزیز میشه خوند ولی نمیشه بی خیال این همه اخبار نقض شد خب ما هم قراره با یک استراتژی نسبتا
ثابت و با تکلیف روشن شروع کنیم ولی همه الان سر درگمن

----------


## _LEYLA_

این نمیدونم مال چه زمانی هست، ولی بخونیدش
صرفا جهت درک عمق فاجعه، مخصوصا نظام جدیدها که یه سریاشون خواب تشریف دارن
https://daryaftpub.com/tasir-moaddel-sadeghi/

----------


## _LEYLA_

> این نمیدونم مال چه زمانی هست، ولی بخونیدش
> صرفا جهت درک عمق فاجعه، مخصوصا نظام جدیدها که یه سریاشون خواب تشریف دارن
> https://daryaftpub.com/tasir-moaddel-sadeghi/


حالا بیاین بر اساس فرمول و داده های این مقاله یه حساب کتاب الکی انجام بدیم :Yahoo (4): 
یک نفر رو فرض کنیم که معدل کتبی نهایی ۱۷ شده، طبق جدولی که توی مقاله بود، این معدل تراز ۷۵۰۰ میده،حدودی در نظر میگیریم اصلا میگیریم ۸۰۰۰، که بعید میدونم با وجود ترمیم معدل همچین ترازی بشه گرفت ازش.
همین فرد توی کنکور میاد رتبه مثلا ۵۰۰ تا ۷۰۰ کشوری میاره که تراز ۱۰۰۰۰ میده، براساس کارنامه کنکور ۱۴۰۰
سپس :Yahoo (68): 
طبق فرمولی که گفته با اعمال تاثیر قطعی معدل
(۸۰۰۰×۴۰٪)+(۱۰۰۰۰×۶۰٪)=۹۲۰۰
تراز کل میشه ۹۲۰۰
نمره کل ۹۲۰۰، رتبه کشوری حدود ۹۰۰۰ میده، بازم براساس کارنامه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ تو سایت گزینه ۲ :Yahoo (112): 

حالا نمیدونم این شکل محاسبه تا چه حد درسته، ولی یه چیز تو همین حدودا میشه، اگر اشتباه بود که بگین.

پ.ن: ۲ تا چیز یادم رفت
یکی اینکه تراز و اینا بر اساس کنکور تجربیه
و دوم اینکه تاثیر معدل ۴۰٪ لحاظ شده و نه ۶۰٪

----------


## MYDR

> *داداش مجلس ایران و شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ، اینا نهاد های انتصابی هستن ، یعنی مهم نیست نظر مردم چیه . فقط مهم نظر سلطانه .  سلطان گفته یه جوری کنین کنکور بره کنار . اینا هم حرف سلطان رو اینجوری پیاده سازی میکنن. سلطان یک بار در طول عمرش درمورد عدالت ، سهمیه ها ، حرفی نزده .*


در این خصوص واقعا نمی دونم چی بگم !  در کل همون طوری که گفتم جز خدا نباید به چیز دیگه ای و کس دیگه ای امید داشت !  فرعون داشت قرق میشد هی می گفت موسی نجاتم بده ! آخر هم قرق شد ، ولی خداوند گفت : اگر همین فرعون یکبار می گفت خدای موسی نجاتم بده نجاتش میدادم !   
  الان هم من و هم شما هممون اعصابمون له شده است ! عمرمون و جونیمون و آینده ای که تصور میکردیم در هاله از تاری و خاکستری شدن هست !   یه وقت های هم بهتره که خودمون رو بیرون از ماجرا ببینیم که چه حالی داریم !  داریم آب میشیم و از بین میریم و این همه زندگی نیست ! نباید این طوری باشه ! و باید به خدا خوش بین باشیم که مارو به آرامش برسونه ! حالا چه طوری و کی رو نمی دونم ! چون خودم واقعا داغون شدم از این مصوبه شیطانی توسط افراد ... !
   ماهم باید بگیم خدایا نجاتمون بده واقعا سخته ! آخر الزمان واقعا تحمل نا عدالتی سخت هست ...

----------


## muhammadd

میگن سایت سنجش مصاحبه پورعباس درباره کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رو حذف کرده. یعنی امیدی هست این مصوبه لغو بشه؟

----------


## MYDR

*تجمع مسالمت آمیز با مجوز از وزارت کشور در برابر مجلس برای مصوبه ناعادلانه کنکوری*http://forum.konkur.in/thread77827.html#post1781614

----------


## MYDR

نمونه ای از نتیجه ارسال پیام به نماینده های مجلس و پیگیر بودن موضوع و با بی خیالی طی نکردند.

----------


## dr.parham

https://www.karzar.net/reform-entrance-exam-rule  کارزار مخالفت با تاثیر شوم معدل رو امضا کنیدلطفا .

----------


## ahmad01

سلام دوستان اگر تا فردا ابلاغیه صادر نشه و وارد ماه تیر بشیم واس 1402 اجرایی نمیشه یا ربطی نداره ؟ باید تا کی صبر کنیم دقیقا ؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MYDR

> سلام دوستان اگر تا فردا ابلاغیه صادر نشه و وارد ماه تیر بشیم واس 1402 اجرایی نمیشه یا ربطی نداره ؟ باید تا کی صبر کنیم دقیقا ؟


همه ما امیدواریم . 
به نظرم چون ادمهای بی منطق و ظالمی پیش این طرح هستند که خائن هم هستند، هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره تا به صورت رسمی تعیین بشه !  هنوز همه چیز در کش و قوس و روی هوا است ! 
نمی دونیم قسم حضرت عباس این ها رو باور کنیم یا دم خروس ! از بس بی غیرت هستند.

----------


## Arnold

بچه ها لطفا به اعتراضات ادامه بدیم کنار درسمون
بازم کسایی که جدید میبینن ،یه امضای ساده یه پیامک 
دیدار با اعمه جمعه ...تجمعات قانونی ...در حدی که از دستون بر میاد کوتاهی نکنید ..

سایت سنجش خبر رو حذف کرد فکر میکنید بخاطر چیه ؟
بخاطر همین اعتراضات پس بیخیال نشید و توی این برهه حساس صدای خودتون رو خفه نکنید.که داره اتفاقات خوبی میفته

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان اگر تا فردا ابلاغیه صادر نشه و وارد ماه تیر بشیم واس 1402 اجرایی نمیشه یا ربطی نداره ؟ باید تا کی صبر کنیم دقیقا ؟


*پور عباس گفت 15 تیر ابلاغ بشه اجرایی میشه ابلغ نشه من مثل 1401 عمل میکنم 

در رابطه با سوالات محتوایی هم گفت که سوالا به گونه ای طرح شدند که روشهای تستی من در آوردی و اینو دیدی اونو بزن و ..... هیچ جوابی نخواهند داد که هیچ حتی جواب اشتباه خواهند داد تا نمره منفی کسب کنن
 و دقیقا اشاره کرد در سالهای قبل سوالایی طرح میشد که با گزینه گذاری و ... به جواب میرسید و .. ولی الان سوالات به طوری هستند که دانش آموزی قادر به جواب دهی خواهد بود که کل راه حل را بلد باشد 

آریان حیدری فک کنم پنچر میشه با این سوالا*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza333

> *پور عباس گفت 15 تیر ابلاغ بشه اجرایی میشه ابلغ نشه من مثل 1401 عمل میکنم 
> 
> در رابطه با سوالات محتوایی هم گفت که سوالا به گونه ای طرح شدند که روشهای تستی من در آوردی و اینو دیدی اونو بزن و ..... هیچ جوابی نخواهند داد که هیچ حتی جواب اشتباه خواهند داد تا نمره منفی کسب کنن
>  و دقیقا اشاره کرد در سالهای قبل سوالایی طرح میشد که با گزینه گذاری و ... به جواب میرسید و .. ولی الان سوالات به طوری هستند که دانش آموزی قادر به جواب دهی خواهد بود که کل راه حل را بلد باشد 
> 
> آریان حیدری فک کنم پنچر میشه با این سوالا*



*این پور عباس مهره ی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگیه .  به احتمال زیاد هم با فشار همین سوزنچی و کبگانیان و عاملی ،  خدایی رو کنار زدن و اینو جاش گذاشتن .   

خودش رسما گفته بود اگر تا نیمه ی دوم خرداد ابلاغ نشه ، ملاک همون شکل 1401 هست ، الان که خرداد داره تموم میشه ، میگه نه ، اگر تا نیمه ی تیر ابلاغ نشه ملاک میشه همون 1401 . طرف رسما کارگزار و نوکر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی است و برای اینکه شورا بتونه به رئیسی فشار بیاره که ابلاغش کنه داره همچنان برای شورا زمان میخره . 

مطلب بعدی اینکه میگه هدف از این مصوبه ، احیای اموزش پرورشه ، الان یکی بگه با این مصوبه چه جوری اموزش پرورش احیا شده ؟؟ یعنی الان گاج و قلمچی و کلاسینو و تام لند و هزار نون خور کوچیک و بزرگ دیگه از کنکور ، قرار از امسال در موسسه رو ببندن برن اسنپ کار کنن و بچه ها هم دیگه کلاسای خارج از مدرسه نخواهند رفت ؟؟؟

طرف رسما به شعور ملت داره توهین میکنه .

*

----------


## MYDR

♦️تکلیف کنکور ۱۴۰۲  تا نیمه تیر ماه روشن می شود

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش: مصوبه جدید کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اگر تا نیمه تیر ماه ابلاغ شود، کنکور ۱۴۰۲ را مطابق آن برگزار می‌کنیم.
اما اگر مصوبه تا آن روز به سازمان سنجش ابلاغ نشود، کنکور سال آینده را نیز مانند سال ۱۴۰۱ برگزار خواهیم کرد.
به هر حال تا پانزدهم تیر ماه آینده تکلیف شیوه برگزاری کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ برای سازمان سنجش به عنوان مجری آزمون سراسری قطعی شده و به داوطلبان اطلاع خواهیم داد./ ایرنا

بچه ها تا میتونید اعتراض کنید ! توی همون شهر خودتون به دفتر ارتباط مردمی نمایندهاتون که تو مجلس هستند رجوع کنید ! تا پیگیر بشند.

----------


## MYDR

> *این پور عباس مهره ی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگیه .  به احتمال زیاد هم با فشار همین سوزنچی و کبگانیان و عاملی ،  خدایی رو کنار زدن و اینو جاش گذاشتن .   
> 
> خودش رسما گفته بود اگر تا نیمه ی دوم خرداد ابلاغ نشه ، ملاک همون شکل 1401 هست ، الان که خرداد داره تموم میشه ، میگه نه ، اگر تا نیمه ی تیر ابلاغ نشه ملاک میشه همون 1401 . طرف رسما کارگزار و نوکر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی است و برای اینکه شورا بتونه به رئیسی فشار بیاره که ابلاغش کنه داره همچنان برای شورا زمان میخره . 
> 
> مطلب بعدی اینکه میگه هدف از این مصوبه ، احیای اموزش پرورشه ، الان یکی بگه با این مصوبه چه جوری اموزش پرورش احیا شده ؟؟ یعنی الان گاج و قلمچی و کلاسینو و تام لند و هزار نون خور کوچیک و بزرگ دیگه از کنکور ، قرار از امسال در موسسه رو ببندن برن اسنپ کار کنن و بچه ها هم دیگه کلاسای خارج از مدرسه نخواهند رفت ؟؟؟
> 
> طرف رسما به شعور ملت داره توهین میکنه .
> 
> *


  واقعا همین طوره !
 بچه ها بالاغیرتن توی سایت سنجش که میتونید برید و یه درخواست بزنید !!!؟ حداقل این طوری ببینند چند هزار نفر درخواست دادن و مخالفند.

----------


## vida76

لعنت خدا بر کسایی که باعث استرس و بلاتکلیفی این بچه ها هستن

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

مملکت اسلامی رو یه مشت دزد اداره میکنن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Arnold

خدا وکیلی تا 15 تیر صبر میکنم اگه پور عباس دوباره گفت تا 30 تیر مشخص میشه میرم سنجش حضورن خدمتش میرسم

----------


## mohammad1397

> *پور عباس گفت 15 تیر ابلاغ بشه اجرایی میشه ابلغ نشه من مثل 1401 عمل میکنم 
> 
> در رابطه با سوالات محتوایی هم گفت که سوالا به گونه ای طرح شدند که روشهای تستی من در آوردی و اینو دیدی اونو بزن و ..... هیچ جوابی نخواهند داد که هیچ حتی جواب اشتباه خواهند داد تا نمره منفی کسب کنن
>  و دقیقا اشاره کرد در سالهای قبل سوالایی طرح میشد که با گزینه گذاری و ... به جواب میرسید و .. ولی الان سوالات به طوری هستند که دانش آموزی قادر به جواب دهی خواهد بود که کل راه حل را بلد باشد 
> 
> آریان حیدری فک کنم پنچر میشه با این سوالا*


حالا یه عده فکر میکردن طراحا چند ماه میرن تو قرنطینه تا برن برای یک میلیون نفر سوال از متن کتاب بدن ! از اول هم معلوم بود منظورش از محتوایی چیه

----------


## MYDR

> *پور عباس گفت 15 تیر ابلاغ بشه اجرایی میشه ابلغ نشه من مثل 1401 عمل میکنم 
> 
> در رابطه با سوالات محتوایی هم گفت که سوالا به گونه ای طرح شدند که روشهای تستی من در آوردی و اینو دیدی اونو بزن و ..... هیچ جوابی نخواهند داد که هیچ حتی جواب اشتباه خواهند داد تا نمره منفی کسب کنن
>  و دقیقا اشاره کرد در سالهای قبل سوالایی طرح میشد که با گزینه گذاری و ... به جواب میرسید و .. ولی الان سوالات به طوری هستند که دانش آموزی قادر به جواب دهی خواهد بود که کل راه حل را بلد باشد 
> 
> آریان حیدری فک کنم پنچر میشه با این سوالا*


وقت بخیر.
دوتا مطلب :
1-  لینک مصاحبه این مطلبی که قرار دادید و دارید؟
2- برای خود من همش سوال بود که منظور از اینکه سوالات محتوای طرح میشند یعنی چی ؟! مگر خود محتوای کتاب نیست ؟ دیگه محتوای چه صیغه ای هست ؟!  در این خصوص محتوای پهتوای هم چیزی توی نت ندیدم که یه نفر توضیح داده باشه که منظور پور عباس از این حرف چی بود!

----------


## _Joseph_

> وقت بخیر.
> دوتا مطلب :
> 1-  لینک مصاحبه این مطلبی که قرار دادید و دارید؟
> 2- برای خود من همش سوال بود که منظور از اینکه سوالات محتوای طرح میشند یعنی چی ؟! مگر خود محتوای کتاب نیست ؟ دیگه محتوای چه صیغه ای هست ؟!  در این خصوص محتوای پهتوای هم چیزی توی نت ندیدم که یه نفر توضیح داده باشه که منظور پور عباس از این حرف چی بود!


*1- مصاحبه پور عباس در برنامه تهران 20 شبکه 5 سیما که میتونید از ارشیو سایت مشاهده کنید.
2-سوال محتوایی رو یکی پیامک فرستاده بود به برنامه که مجری هم ازش پرسید . ایشونم برگشت گفت سوالا از محتوای کتاب درسی خواهد بود و بعضی سوالاتی که در گذشته مطرح شده اند در کنکور و با بازی با گزینه ها و روش های غیر معمول و فرمول های تستی و.....  میتوان بهشون جواب داد از کنکور حذف شده اند و سوالات طوری است که دانش آموزان باید روشهای کتاب درسی رو خوب فهمیده باشند تا سوالات را جواب بدهند.
 این تمام حرفی بود که زد و من برداشت کردم .
 به نظر خودم زیاد جای نگرانی نیست برای کسی که درسش رو خونده 

*

----------


## MYDR

> *1- مصاحبه پور عباس در برنامه تهران 20 شبکه 5 سیما که میتونید از ارشیو سایت مشاهده کنید.
> 2-سوال محتوایی رو یکی پیامک فرستاده بود به برنامه که مجری هم ازش پرسید . ایشونم برگشت گفت سوالا از محتوای کتاب درسی خواهد بود و بعضی سوالاتی که در گذشته مطرح شده اند در کنکور و با بازی با گزینه ها و روش های غیر معمول و فرمول های تستی و.....  میتوان بهشون جواب داد از کنکور حذف شده اند و سوالات طوری است که دانش آموزان باید روشهای کتاب درسی رو خوب فهمیده باشند تا سوالات را جواب بدهند.
>  این تمام حرفی بود که زد و من برداشت کردم .
>  به نظر خودم زیاد جای نگرانی نیست برای کسی که درسش رو خونده 
> 
> *


مچکرم، یعنی یه جورای مثل سوالات شیمی یکی دو سال گذشته که وقت گیر بود و باید همشو حل میکردیم سر جلسه !؟  اونوقت زمان رو چه طوری باید مدیریت کرد ؟ اگر همه سوالات به اون شکل باشند وقت واقعا کم میاد !

----------


## MYDR

♦️پاسخ سازمان سنجش به نگرانی‌ها درباره اعمال تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور

رییس سازمان سنجش:
داوطلبان کنکور نگرانی برای دریافت سوابق تحصیلی نداشته باشند.
ا*گر کسی نمرات خوبی در مقطع دیپلم نگرفته، اما مصمم به تغییر رویه و ورود به دانشگاه است یا باید ضریب سوابق تحصیلی نامطلوب خود را بپذیرد یا در آزمون‌های ترمیمی شرکت کند.   :::  خوب این یعنی نابودی ! خوب اونی که سال 1395 دیپلم گرفته و ماقبل به کنار،  همین بنده خدای که 3 4 سال پیش دیپلم گرفته حالا باید از اول درس بخونه و پول توی جیب آموزش و پرورش بریزه !
*

----------


## Amir.h.f

سلام داداش دیدم تو این بحث مصوبه کنکور 1402 خیلی فعالی ، گفتم یه سوالی ازت بپرسم الان اجرا شدن این مصوبه رو چند درصد میبینی؟ یعنی چقدر احتمال داره از کنکور 1402 طبق گفته شون تغییر کنه؟

----------


## farzaddd

> سلام داداش دیدم تو این بحث مصوبه کنکور 1402 خیلی فعالی ، گفتم یه سوالی ازت بپرسم الان اجرا شدن این مصوبه رو چند درصد میبینی؟ یعنی چقدر احتمال داره از کنکور 1402 طبق گفته شون تغییر کنه؟


صفر درصد

----------


## MYDR

> سلام داداش دیدم تو این بحث مصوبه کنکور 1402 خیلی فعالی ، گفتم یه سوالی ازت بپرسم الان اجرا شدن این مصوبه رو چند درصد میبینی؟ یعنی چقدر احتمال داره از کنکور 1402 طبق گفته شون تغییر کنه؟


خیلی راحت بگم : اگر همین طوری پیش بره قطعی اجرا میشه ! حتی اگر زیر ساخت ها و شرایط ها رو نداشته باشند ! چون الان شورای انقلاب فرهنگی نمیخواد جایگاهشو از دست بده و حرفش روی زمین بمونه ! و با این شرایط حقوقی و قانونی که مجلس گند بهش زده یه چیز درهم برهمی شده و شورا قلدر تر هم شده که دیگه از دیوان عدالت اداری هم نمی ترسه.

 این ها سه شنبه های زهرماری دارند و هر سه شنبه جلسه دارند ... و شدیدا هم پیگر کارها و مصوبات خودشون هستند ولی مخالفین این طرح هر کدوم پخش و پلا هستند و روی طرح متمرکز نیستند که مثل شورا پاشون رو بکنند توی یه کفش و محکم و در مقابل شورا بایستند ! تا جای که سوزنچی به مجلسی ها تیکه اش رو هم میندازه که افراد مجلسی ها از قانون خبر ندارند ! ( چون به فکر این موضوع نیستند خوب ورود نمی کنند و مطالعه ندارند و جوانب رو بررسی نمی کنند ولی شورا همشون باهم متحد شدند ).

 تنها چیزی که فعلا میتونه مانع بشه این هست که کار خود شورا خوب پیش نره ! که همین قدر اعتراض ها و واکنش برخی نماینده ها و امام جمعه ها به رئیس جمهور موضوع رو کمی کند کرده وگرنه تا حالا ابلاغ هم شده بود !
حق گرفتنی هست و بچه ها باید دنبال حق خودشون باشند که اون هم متاسفانه از پس بچه های کنکوری برنمیاد مثلا به شورای نگهبان اعتراض کنند ( چون مصوبه مجلس برای تایید نهایی باید بره شورای نگهبان و اگر شورای نگهبان ردش کنه بازم جای امیدی هست ) یا مثلا به دفتر رهبری تماس بگیرند و بگن که این طرح ظالمانه است و مارو از همه چی نا امید کرده ! که فشار ها بر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بیشتر بشه که این دو سه هفته زهرماری تموم بشه که پورعباس گفته تا 15 تیر اگر مصوبه ابلاغ نشه توسط رئیس جمهور، 1402 هم مثل 1401 خواهد بود .

به عنوان مثال یه جدال قانونی این هست : آقای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی میگه : قانون ما ادامه قانون مجلس هست ! و در تعارض نیست ! در صورتی که مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش مصوب سال 1392 اشاره کرده که پذیرش بچه ها بر اساس سابقه تحصیلی باشه ! و حرفی از تاثیر معدل به صورت قطعی هم نداشته ! ولی شورا این بخش رو سانسور میکنه و رد میشه ! مجلسی ها هم حواسشون نیست تا بخوان بیان به خودشون بجنبیند ممکنه کار از کار گذشته باشه ! به خاطر همین مثائل بود که طرح دوفوریتی مجلس برای این موضوع در نطقه خفه شد !

 در کل سرت رو درد نیارم، هنوزم با قطعیت نمیشه گفت آینده چه طور رقم می خوره ول این 2 3 هفته هم سپری بشه دیگه من و شما و همه تکلیفشون روشن میشه. ان شاءالله خود خدا کمکمون کنه و از شر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی آزادمون کنه .

----------


## farzaddd

چیزی که من مطمئنم اینه که تو آیین نامه نوشتن قطعا گیر کردن،حداقل ۱۴۰۲ مثل ۱۴۰۱ برگزار میشه،بعدازاونم طرح میره واسه ۱۴۰۴ به بعد،این حرف بمونه به یادگار

----------


## farzaddd

پور عباس با اشاره به وضعیت سوابق تحصیلی داوطلبان نظام قدیم نیز گفت: در مصوبه کنکوری جدید، ماده ۹ وجود دارد که بر اساس این ماده شورای سنجش و پذیرش به رسمیت شناخته شده و اختیارات کامل درباره تطبیق دروس و سوابق تحصیلی و میزان تاثیر آن به این شورا داده شده است.

وی ادامه داد: به عبارت دیگر وقتی این سوابق تحصیلی موجود نیست شورای سنجش و پذیرش تصمیم گیرنده است که چه میزان سوابق تحصیلی و چه میزان آزمون سراسری برای داوطلب لحاظ شود. یعنی به میزانی که این سوابق تحصیلی وجود ندارد، چند درصد کنکور و چند درصد سوابق تحصیلی برای داوطلب لحاظ شود. اگر کسی نمرات خوبی در دیپلم نگرفته اما مصمم به تغییر رویه و ورود به دانشگاه است یا باید ضریب سوابق تحصیلی نامطلوب خود را بپذیرد یا در آزمون های ترمیمی شرکت کند

----------


## farzaddd

یعنی تقریبا به جز داوطلبای سال ۱۴۰۱ به بعد بقیه برن به ج ه ن م،حالا بشینید تماشا کنید.

----------


## MYDR

> چیزی که من مطمئنم اینه که تو آیین نامه نوشتن قطعا گیر کردن،حداقل ۱۴۰۲ مثل ۱۴۰۱ برگزار میشه،بعدازاونم طرح میره واسه ۱۴۰۴ به بعد،این حرف بمونه به یادگار


نه دوست من هنوز به این بخشش نرسیدن ! از اونجایی که تا ابلاغ نشه، آقایون شورای سنجش و پذیرش تکلیفی ندارند ! اونها هم انقدر زرنگ نیستند که الان به فکر نوشتن آیین نامه باشند ! مگر خر شاخ داره که چنین طرح مسخره ای روی کار آوردند ؟ به همین مسخره ای براش یه آیین نامه ظالمانه تری هم می نویسند !   اما آیین نامه باید به تصویب مجلس برسه و از طریق رئیس مجلس برای اجرا به رئیس جمهور ابلاغ بشه که برای آیین نامه 1392 سنجش و پذیرش این طوری بوده که در این حالت مجلس باز می تونه جلوی طرح های مسخره و ناعالانه رو تا حدی بگیره ! البته اگر باز شورای انقلاب فرهنگی قلدری نکنه ! پس موضوع به این سادگی ها نیست و همه ما از خدامون هست که 1402 اجرا نشه و طرح بره برای 1404 به بعد و این یادگاری قشنگت رو برای همیشه داشته باشیم ! که ان شاءالله همین هم بشه.

----------


## farzaddd

> نه دوست من هنوز به این بخشش نرسیدن ! از اونجایی که تا ابلاغ نشه، آقایون شورای سنجش و پذیرش تکلیفی ندارند ! اونها هم انقدر زرنگ نیستند که الان به فکر نوشتن آیین نامه باشند ! مگر خر شاخ داره که چنین طرح مسخره ای روی کار آوردند ؟ به همین مسخره ای براش یه آیین نامه ظالمانه تری هم می نویسند !   اما آیین نامه باید به تصویب مجلس برسه و از طریق رئیس مجلس برای اجرا به رئیس جمهور ابلاغ بشه که برای آیین نامه 1392 سنجش و پذیرش این طوری بوده که در این حالت مجلس باز می تونه جلوی طرح های مسخره و ناعالانه رو تا حدی بگیره ! البته اگر باز شورای انقلاب فرهنگی قلدری نکنه ! پس موضوع به این سادگی ها نیست و همه ما از خدامون هست که 1402 اجرا نشه و طرح بره برای 1404 به بعد و این یادگاری قشنگت رو برای همیشه داشته باشیم ! که ان شاءالله همین هم بشه.


سال ۹۲ قضیه اش فرق میکرد داداش،مجلس قانون خودشو اصلاح کرد ،این دفعه جلوی دیوان هم گرفتن ،مجلس هم کاری نمیتونه بکنه این جزو سیاست های کلی (سلطان) نظام هست
مصوبه های شورای انقلاب فرهنگی در حکم قانون هستن و فقط دیوان میتونست ملغی کنه ،
اینو بخون:
‌جایگاه :
‌شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به عنوان مرجع عالی سیاستگذاری، تعیین خط مشی،
تصمیم‌گیری و هماهنگی و هدایت امور فرهنگی، آموزشی و‌پژوهشی کشور در چارچوب
سیاستهای کلی نظام محسوب می‌شود و تصمیمات و مصوبات آن لازم الاجرا و در حکم قانون
است

----------


## MYDR

> سال ۹۲ قضیه اش فرق میکرد داداش،مجلس قانون خودشو اصلاح کرد ،این دفعه جلوی دیوان هم گرفتن ،مجلس هم کاری نمیتونه بکنه این جزو سیاست های کلی (سلطان) نظام هست
> مصوبه های شورای انقلاب فرهنگی در حکم قانون هستن و فقط دیوان میتونست ملغی کنه ،
> اینو بخون:
> ‌جایگاه :
> ‌شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به عنوان مرجع عالی سیاستگذاری، تعیین خط مشی،
> تصمیم‌گیری و هماهنگی و هدایت امور فرهنگی، آموزشی و‌پژوهشی کشور در چارچوب
> سیاستهای کلی نظام محسوب می‌شود و تصمیمات و مصوبات آن لازم الاجرا و در حکم قانون
> است


بله این قانون های مسخره ای که برای خودشون دوکون باز کردند رو میدونم... ولی در خصوص سنجش و پذیرش بدنه مجزا تری هست درست هست که قوانین رو باید اجرا کنه ولی چون هنوز ابلاغ نشده اون ها هم فعلا بی خیالند ! مگر میشه انقدر زرنگ شده باشند که تند و تیز به کارها برسند ....؟ کمی بعید هست !  به خاطر همین این نظر من هست که اونها فعلا به فکر آیین نامه نویسی نیستند ! شاید خودشون هم یه درصدی به این فکر کنند که شاید ابلاغ نشه !  اگر جلسه ای داشتند حتما خبری درز میکرد ! مثل جلسات شورای انقلاب فرهنگی می اومدن می گفتد توی شورای سنجش و پذیرش تا حالا 10 درصد از موضوع حل شد ! جلسه بعد 5 درصد و... یه گزارشی یه خبری ازش می اومد ! نتیجه حرف من و شما یکی هست ! شورای سنجش و پذیرش چیزی ننوشته !  حالا شما میگی توش موندند و نمی تونند ! من میگم هنوز نخواستند که بنویسند وگرنه مثل همین مصوبه ای که خدا لعنت کنه یه سری چیز ظالمانه ای می نوشتند ! خوردن خون مردم و بازی کردن با سرنوشت ادمها برای اینها که کاری نداره !

----------


## farzaddd

> بله این قانون های مسخره ای که برای خودشون دوکون باز کردند رو میدونم... ولی در خصوص سنجش و پذیرش بدنه مجزا تری هست درست هست که قوانین رو باید اجرا کنه ولی چون هنوز ابلاغ نشده اون ها هم فعلا بی خیالند ! مگر میشه انقدر زرنگ شده باشند که تند و تیز به کارها برسند ....؟ کمی بعید هست !  به خاطر همین این نظر من هست که اونها فعلا به فکر آیین نامه نویسی نیستند ! شاید خودشون هم یه درصدی به این فکر کنند که شاید ابلاغ نشه !  اگر جلسه ای داشتند حتما خبری درز میکرد ! مثل جلسات شورای انقلاب فرهنگی می اومدن می گفتد توی شورای سنجش و پذیرش تا حالا 10 درصد از موضوع حل شد ! جلسه بعد 5 درصد و... یه گزارشی یه خبری ازش می اومد ! نتیجه حرف من و شما یکی هست ! شورای سنجش و پذیرش چیزی ننوشته !  حالا شما میگی توش موندند و نمی تونند ! من میگم هنوز نخواستند که بنویسند وگرنه مثل همین مصوبه ای که خدا لعنت کنه یه سری چیز ظالمانه ای می نوشتند ! خوردن خون مردم و بازی کردن با سرنوشت ادمها برای اینها که کاری نداره !


اره موافقم،
تو جلسه امروز مطلقا هیچ خبرنگاریو راه ندادن،مشخصا به چالش خوردن به خصوص تو بحث امنیت ملی که قطعا نمیخوان یه موج جدید اعتراضات اونم با افراد کم سن و سال تر از بزرگسالان ایجاد کنند،اتاق فکرها الان تمام واکنش ها رو بررسی کرده ومیدونن بعداز کنکور اعتراضات به این مصوبه زیاد خواهد شد،به همین دلیل تا ۱۴۰۴ این موضوع رو منتفی میدونم.

----------


## farzaddd

پاسخ سازمان سنجش به نگرانی‌ها درباره اعمال تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور

رییس سازمان سنجش :
▪️داوطلبان کنکور نگرانی برای دریافت سوابق تحصیلی نداشته باشند.
▪️اگر کسی نمرات خوبی در مقطع دیپلم نگرفته، اما مصمم به تغییر رویه و ورود به دانشگاه است در حال حاضر دو حالت وجود دارد :
 یا باید ضریب سوابق تحصیلی نامطلوب خود را بپذیرد یا در آزمون‌های ترمیمی آموزش و پرورش شرکت کند.
اینم تیر خلاص به معدل پایین ها و نظام قدیم ها

----------


## reza1401

*یکی از شانسهایی که داوطلبا اوردن این بود خدایی با این قانون مخالفت کرد.اجراش موند واسه پورعباس که به شدت عملکرد کند و متناقضی داره.اگه خدایی قزاربود اجراش کنه مطمئن باشید الان ایین نامش هم نوشته میشد.که صدالبته اون با توجه به تجربه اش و مدرکی که داشت می دونست این کار چقدر غلطه وزیر بارش نرفت.توکلی هم قطعا اگه می بود همچین چیزیو اجرانمی کرد.پورعباس هنوز یه کلمه ی کنکور محتوایی رو میخواد توضیح بده سختشه و چند دقیقه لقمه رو دورسرش می چرخونه.حالا نوشتن واجرای همچین قانونی براش ساده نیست‌.از اون بدتر آموزش و پرورش فشلی که تا حالا یه آزمون تفکیکی نتونسته برگزارکنه و سوالاتش جدا از عدم امنیت بسیار سطحی طراحی میشه قزاره از ۱۴۰۲ سوالات ۱۰۰ نمره ای تفکیکی طرح کنه!!!چندسال پیش یه بار اومدن آزمون تیزهوشان رودادن آموزش وپرورش برگزارکنه چنان گندی توکیفیت سوالای ازمون زده بودن که سمپاد مجبورشد دوسال بعدش تکمیل ظرفیت برگزارکنه توپایه ی هشتم که گند اموزش وپرورش رو بشوره ببره!!!*

----------


## MYDR

> اره موافقم،
> تو جلسه امروز مطلقا هیچ خبرنگاریو راه ندادن،مشخصا به چالش خوردن به خصوص تو بحث امنیت ملی که قطعا نمیخوان یه موج جدید اعتراضات اونم با افراد کم سن و سال تر از بزرگسالان ایجاد کنند،اتاق فکرها الان تمام واکنش ها رو بررسی کرده ومیدونن بعداز کنکور اعتراضات به این مصوبه زیاد خواهد شد،به همین دلیل تا ۱۴۰۴ این موضوع رو منتفی میدونم.


اینکه هیچ خبرنگاری رو راه ندادند رو با خبر هستید؟ ( بعید میدونم این ها از اعترضات بچه های کنکوری بترسند و در این خصوص واهمه ای داشته باشند ! چون این جور بچه ها اصلا حرکتی نمی کنند چه برسه به اعتراضات .) اما بعد از کنکور 1401 بله اعتراضات زیاد میشه اونهای که 1402 هستند، البته فقط در همین حالت و سبک که تا حالا بوده ! و این رو هم در نظر بگیر با نگاهی به همین حرف، چه بسا که بیان در فشار به رئیس جمهور برای ابلاغ مصوبه هم بیشتر کنند که دیگه کار از کارها بگذره ! و طبق قانون برای اصلاح مصوبه باید توسط خود شورا پس از 6 ماه باشه یا توسط رهبری.
 به خاطر همین این 3 هفته،هفته مرگباری هست و خدا کنه که به خیر و خوشی رد بشه.

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*از بین انتشارات معروف کتاب عمومی برای 1402 اومده یا نه ؟*

----------


## Maryam 7505

چی شد بلاخره این مصوبه به کجا رسید ؟!؟

----------


## Arnold

> چی شد بلاخره این مصوبه به کجا رسید ؟!؟


فعلا روی هواست تا 15 تیر باید صبر کرد

----------


## SINA_1384

مگه تصویب نشد؟ تو چند تا سایت نوشتن که تصویب شده  :Yahoo (35):  یعنی هنوز به طور رسمی تصویبش نکردن؟

----------


## minayousefi

> *از بین انتشارات معروف کتاب عمومی برای 1402 اومده یا نه ؟*


نه بعد کنکور امسال کتابای ۴۰۲ چاپ میشن...چون باید تو چاپ جدید سوالای کنکور امسال باشه! دیگه تا اونموقع تکلیف قطعی عمومیا هم مشخص میشه!

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> مگه تصویب نشد؟ تو چند تا سایت نوشتن که تصویب شده  یعنی هنوز به طور رسمی تصویبش نکردن؟


*تصویب که شده دو بار هم تصویب شده .. مهم ابلاغ شدنشه . به همراه نوشتن آیین نامه اجرایی*

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> نه بعد کنکور امسال کتابای ۴۰۲ چاپ میشن...چون باید تو چاپ جدید سوالای کنکور امسال باشه! دیگه تا اونموقع تکلیف قطعی عمومیا هم مشخص میشه!


*همه انتشارات اینجوری نیستن . مثلا خیلی هاشون چاپ 1400 برای کنکور 1401 هستن ولی اصلا سوالای کنکور 1400 رو ندارن*

----------


## Elnaz07

کانون برنامه دروس عمومی گذاشته  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## _Dawn_

هنوز که فقط عمومی های دوازدهم رو گذاشته که آزمون هاش هم قرار هست روز های پنجشنبه قبل آزمون اصلی(اختصاصی ها) برگزار بشه.فکر کنم جنبه آمادگی برای نهایی داشته باشه چون فقط عمومی دوازدهم هست.
البته همین که نحوه برگزاری مشخص بشه عمومی هارو کامل قرار میدن همراه اختصاصی ها

----------


## Arnold

این عضو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی همچنین تاکید کرد:تا زیرساخت‌های لازم برای اجرای مصوبه جدید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای نحوه برگزاری کنکو ایجاد نشود مصوبه اجرایی نخواهد شد بنابراین داوطلبان نگرانی نداشته باشند.

02 هنوزم جای امیدواری داره

----------


## MYDR

> این عضو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی همچنین تاکید کرد:تا زیرساخت‌های لازم برای اجرای مصوبه جدید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای نحوه برگزاری کنکو ایجاد نشود مصوبه اجرایی نخواهد شد بنابراین داوطلبان نگرانی نداشته باشند.
> 
> 02 هنوزم جای امیدواری داره


لینک خبر :
https://www.irna.ir/news/84799300/%D...B1%D9%82%D9%85


بخش مهمی از خبر:
وی گفت: بر این اساس کنکور سالی دوبار برگزار می شود تا استرس داوطلبان کم  شود و این مصوبه به تدریج از سال ۱۴۰۲ اجرا می‌شود تا جامعه خودش را با  این شرایط وفق دهد.

خبر دیگه ای مثل این هم هست :




> به  گزارش خبرگزاری دانا علیرضا منادی سفیدان در تشریح نشست سه‌شنبه ۲۴  خردادماه کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس، گفت: در بخش نخست نشست که  با حضور دکتر پور عباس رئیس سازمان سنمجش و آموزش کشور برگزار شد، گزارشی  در خصوص برنامه‌ها و اقدامات انجام شده در آن سازمان ارائه و در ادامه طرح  اصلاح موادی از قانون رسیدگی به تخلفات و جرائم در آزمون‌های سراسری بررسی  شد.
> 
> نماینده  مردم تبریز و آذرشهر و اسکو در مجلس شورای اسلامی ادامه داد: شکایات برخی  از این داوطلبان با حضور نماینده معترضان بررسی شد و نهایتا مشخص که این  داوطلبان معترض به امتحان مجدد دعوت شده بودند و برخی از این نفرات در  آزمون مجدد شرکت کردند و در حال حاضر دانشجو هستند، اما برخی دیگر نیز مقرر  شد طی نشست مشترکی در سازمان سنجش رسیدگی شود.
> وی  یادآور شد: در نشست امروز همچنین درباره مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب  فرهنگی مبنی بر تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور نیز بحث و بررسی‌هایی صورت گرفت  نظرات کارشناسی اعضای کمیسیون بار دیگر به رئیس سازمان سنجش منتقل شد و  سازمان سنجش نیز عنوان کرد که مجری مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی است.
> رئیس  کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس با بیان اعتراضات داوطلبان را به  گوش دولت، رئیس و دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رساندیم، گفت: پیش از این  بر اساس اخبار واصله از شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، عنوان شده بود که این  مصوبه برای سال ۱۴۰۳ به بعد است تا زیرساخت‌های این مصوبه آماده شود.
> منادی  سفیدان تصریح کرد: با توجه به انتقاداتی که نسبت به این مصوبه وجود دارد،  این مصوبه هنوز از جانب رئیس جمهور برای اجرا ابلاغ نشده، ولی پس از ابلاغ  لازم الاجرا خواهد بود.
> وی  تأکید کرد: البته حدود یک سال است که بسیاری از دبیرستان‌ها با پیش فرض  اجرای این مصوبه دروس تشریحی را با دانش آموز کار می‌کنند و از فضای صرفا  تستی فاصله گرفتند؛ در هر صورت در نشست امروز تأکید شد تکلیف دانش آموزان  باید هرچه سریع‌تر روشن و مصوبه شورا ابلاغ یا رد شود.

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی فقط دو تا جلسه دیگه داره .... 7 و 14 تیر ... امیدوارم ختم به خیر بشه*

----------


## Metanoia

حواشی کنکور 1402 ترسناک داره میشه 
اما من واقعا از بچه های قدیمی تر توقع نداشتم 
فکر کنم یادمون رفته کنکور 99 وحشتناک ترین حواشی رایج بود 
اما در نهایت کسانی موفق شدن که خوندن 
هر بلایی سر کنکور 1402 بیاد سر تمام دانش آموزان خواهد اومد و قرار نیست فقط برای من یا شما اتفاق بیافته 
نمیگم اعتراض نکنید  ولی خودتون رسما درش غرق نکنید

----------


## MYDR

> حواشی کنکور 1402 ترسناک داره میشه 
> اما من واقعا از بچه های قدیمی تر توقع نداشتم 
> فکر کنم یادمون رفته کنکور 99 وحشتناک ترین حواشی رایج بود 
> اما در نهایت کسانی موفق شدن که خوندن 
> هر بلایی سر کنکور 1402 بیاد سر تمام دانش آموزان خواهد اومد و قرار نیست فقط برای من یا شما اتفاق بیافته 
> نمیگم اعتراض نکنید  ولی خودتون رسما درش غرق نکنید


شما ظاهرا در جریان موضوعات نیستید !  یا این مصوبه رو خوب مطالعه نکردید و یا براتون مهم نیست و مشمول این موضوعات نمی شید !  این سری با همه سری ها فرق داره و این حرف که هر چی بشه برای همه است در این مصوبه کاملا غلط است !!!!

*وداع داوطلبان مناطق محروم با رشته های پزشکی*مهرداد ویس کرمی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر  با اشاره به مصوبه کنکوری شورای انقلاب فرهنگی گفت: یک طرح دو فوریتی برای  اصلاح قانون کنکور توسط ۲۷۲ نفر از نمایندگان مجلس امضا شد، منتهی هیأت  رئیسه مجلس هنوز این طرح را در صحن مجلس به رأی نگذاشته است، همچنین  کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به صورت جداگانه، در نامه‌ای خطاب به رئیس جمهور  خواستار مسکوت ماندن طرح شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ شدند تا  این مصوبه حداقل برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ با توجه به آماده نبودن وزارت آموزش و  پرورش اجرا نشود و در ادامه با مشورت کمیسیون آموزش اصلاح شود.  وی ادامه داد: جلسه‌ای هم اعضای  کمیسیون آموزش مجلس با رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در خصوص مصوبه کنکوری  شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برگزار کردند که در این جلسه هم رئیس سازمان سنجش  اعلام کرد که من قبل از اینکه این مصوبه تصویب شود، گفته‌ام که این مصوبه  اجرایی نیست، ولی سازمان سنجش مجری است و بعد از تصویب باید کارهای اجرایی  آن را آغاز کند.  عضو کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و  فناوری مجلس ادامه داد: در جلسه شورای سنجش نیز باز هم این موضوع مطرح شد  که این طرح اشکالاتی دارد و باید اصلاح شود و در این جلسه به نتیجه‌ای  نرسیدیم سپس به کمیته‌ای با حضور مسئولان وزارت علوم تحقیقات و فناوری،  وزارت آموزش و پرورش و وزارت بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشکی ارجاع داده شد که  آنجا هم پیشنهاد داده شد این مصوبه سال ۱۴۰۲ اجرا نشود و در مرحله بعد برای  آن اصلاحاتی پیشنهاد داده شد، ولی متأسفانه هیچکدام مورد توجه شورای عالی  انقلاب فرهنگی قرار نگرفته است.  وی با بیان تذکرات شفاهی و کتبی  در خصوص مصوبه مذکور به شورا ارائه شده است افزود: ما بیشتر نگران این  موضوع هستیم که مصوبه کنکوری شورا باعث چالش‌های جدیدی شود ولی اگر سال  ۱۴۰۲ مصوبه مذکور اجرا نشود و به سال‌های بعد واگذار شده و بازبینی شود،  می‌توان با ایجاد تغییراتی به عدالت بیشتری منجر شود.  وی درخصوص اینکه شورا معتقد است  که این مصوبه با حضور رئیس مجلس تصویب شده بنابراین مجلس شورای اسلامی با  آن مخالفتی ندارد، گفت: اتفاقاً این یک مغالطه است، لزوماً رأی وی در شورا  منعکس کننده رأی مجلس نیست و خود آقای قالیباف بعید است که چنین ادعایی  داشته باشد ما خودمان هم از اینکه آقای قالیباف رأی دادند تعجب کردیم چون  خود رئیس کمیسیون آموزش به وی گفته بود کمیسیون مخالف مصوبه است ولی شنیدیم  که در کمال تعجب رأی داده‌اند، نظر آقای قالیباف به عنوان رئیس مجلس هم  اگر مطرح باشد، نظر مجلس نیست.  عضو کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و  فناوری مجلس افزود: آموزش پرورش ما زیرساخت لازم را برای اجرای چنین کار  مهمی ندارد، باید امتحان نهایی در کل کشور برگزار شود، جلوی تقلب و رانت و  فساد گرفته شود، با توجه به معدل‌های مساوی که وجود دارد، این یک مشکل دیگر  است که تمایز بین افراد کم می‌شود، برخی از کارشناسان سنجش معتقد هستند با  این مصوبه داوطلبان مناطق محروم با رشته‌هایی مثل پزشکی باید وداع کنند در  مناطق محروم کنترل روی امتحانات مدارس کم است و همچنین میانگین معدل پایین  است و قطعاً رشته‌های پرطرفدار را از دست می‌دهند.  وی افزود: اشکالات این مصوبه بیش  از اینها است، ولی ما مخالف اینکه کنکور مشکلاتی دارد و باید تغییراتی در  آن ایجاد شود نیستیم، باید مصوبه کنکوری شورا بازبینی شود نظرات کارشناسی  است هم به دفعات به دوستان اعلام شده است و ازطرفی هم خانواده‌ها سرگردان  بوده و دانش آموزان نمی‌دانند چطور برنامه ریزی کنند.  عضو کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و  فناوری مجلس افزود: شاید به خاطر مشغله زیاد رئیس جمهور هنوز فرصت نکردند  در این خصوص وقت بگذارند و مسائل مهمتری دارند، درصورتی که این مسئله از  خیلی مسائل مهمتر و همه ایران با آن درگیر هستند. اگر بی تدبیری شود، منجر  به چالش بزرگی می‌شود.

----------


## MYDR

*در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی چه خبر است ؟

پول بیشتر، مدرسه بهتر، معدل بهتر و حالا دانشگاه بهتر!*
مصوبه  جدید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مبنی بر حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور و تاثیر  60 درصدی معدل سه سال پایانی دبیرستان در قبولی آزمون سراسری دانشگاه‌ها،  واکنش محمد امین سلیمی مجری جهان آرا را در پی داشت.او با طرح این پرسش  که در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی دقیقا چکار می‌کنند به مصوبات تبعیض‌آمیز و  دارای تعارض منافع قبلی هم اشاره کرده است.


https://www.instagram.com/p/CfPUqSyAlv2/

https://instagram.fllk1-2.fna.fbcdn...._nc_sid=4cb768

----------


## loading

من خیلی اخبار کنکور رو دنبال نمیکنم (برای آرامش روانی خودم)


فقط چند پست آخر این تاپیک رو خوندم


مصوبه شورا برای تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل و حذف عمومی ها قطعی شد؟ امیدی نیست مجلس یا دولت کاری بکنن؟

یا اگه قطعی نشده، تا کی خبر قطعیش میاد؟

----------


## farzaddd

این طرح حداقل تا ۱۴۰۴ قابلیت اجرایی نداره،وقتی رییس سازمان سنجش میگه نمیشه یعنی در نهایت باید نشه،تامام

----------


## SINA_1384

سلام
حذف دروس عمومی در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به نفع ماست یا نه؟ یا اگه حذف بشن سطح سوالات تخصصی بسیار دشوار میشه؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> سلام
> حذف دروس عمومی در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به نفع ماست یا نه؟ یا اگه حذف بشن سطح سوالات تخصصی بسیار دشوار میشه؟


به شخصه معتقدم نفع خاصی واسه شما نداره ، دروس عمومی حذف میشن اما به جاش میری امتحان نهایی های ۱۰۰ نمره ای شونو میدی (طبق گفته سوزنچی امتحانات نهایی ۱۰۰ نمره قراره بشن)
در ضمن تأثیر قطعی امتحانات نهایی دروس عمومی دیگه ۴۰ یا ۵۰ یا ۶۰ درصد نیست بلکه صد در صد هستش! چون دروس عمومی دیگه تو کنکور وجود نداره که بخوایم کنکور رو هم تأثیر بدیم ، فقط امتحانات نهاییشون تأثیر قطعی داره.
بعد شما این رو هم در نظر بگیر شمایی که رفتی امتحان نهایی صد نمره ای بدی قراره با کسی مقایسه بشی که یک یا دو سال قبلش امتحان نهایی ۲۰ نمره ای داده!
حتی اگه امتحان نهایی ها ۱۰۰ نمره ای هم نشن باز احتمال سخت تر شدن امتحانات نهایی زیاده.
دیگه اینجوری نیست که بک شبه بخونی بری نهایی ۱۹ یا ۲۰ بگیری (تازه اگه ۱۹ بگیری از چندین هزار نفر عقب می افتی و افت تراز وحشتناکی واست اتفاق میفته!)
در نتیجه باید حداقل از چند ماه قبل واسه امتحانات نهایی آماده بشی که نمره ۲۰ (یا نمره ۱۰۰) رو بگیری.
کل بار تستی کنکور هم میفته رو دوش دروس اختصاصی و در نتیجه رقابت و درصدها تو دروس اختصاصی افزایش پیدا میکنه ، به دنبال اون استرس کنکور و سختی کنکور افزایش پیدا میکنه. (منظورم از سختی کنکور همون فشرده تر شدن رقابت هست)

----------


## MYDR

> سلام
> حذف دروس عمومی در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به نفع ماست یا نه؟ یا اگه حذف بشن سطح سوالات تخصصی بسیار دشوار میشه؟


قطعا ً به ضرر شما است. چه از لحاظ امتحان نهایی و نمره اش و چه از لحاظ معدل سال قبلی ها و چه از لحاظ استرس بیست نشدن امتحان نهایی 10 درس سال دوازدهم و سال های بعدتر برای افراد بعدی سال یازدهم و دهم و.... .

----------


## MYDR

*نتیجه اعتراضات و پیگیری ها رو می بینید ؟؟؟   کاچی بهتر از هیچی !
دو نامه : 
مکاتبه نایب رئیس کمیسیون قضایی مجلس با رئیس کمیسیون اصل ۹۰
مکاتبه نایب رئیس کمیسیون قضایی مجلس با رئیس کمیسیون آموزش
*

----------


## Akhm

این اعتراضات راهی به جایی نبرده است.
ببینید:
https://snn.ir/fa/news/1018142/%D8%A...B4%D9%88%D8%AF

----------


## reza1401

> این اعتراضات راهی به جایی نبرده است.
> ببینید:
> https://snn.ir/fa/news/1018142/%D8%A...B4%D9%88%D8%AF


عاملی که گندش دراومد بچه هاشو با سهمیه ی هیئت علمی فرستاده دانشگاه.به زودی دست کبگانیانم رو میشه.مصوبه ی شورا درصورتی که توسط رئیس جمهور ابلاغ بشه اجرامیشه که اگه بعد ۱۵ تیرباشه دیگه واسه ۱۴۰۲ قابل اجرا نیست و میره واسه ۱۴۰۳.اگرم به فرض ابلاغش کنه تو همون سال اول اجراش چنان اعتراضاتی رو به وجوددمیاره که ممکنه صف معترضین از اونایی که واسه خاطر تغییر قیمت روغن و...اومدن تو خیابون هم طویل ترباشه.هشتاد درصد کنکوریا مخالف مصوبه بودن تو نظرسنجی سنجش.
نادری خودش گفته یکی ازدلایل نگرانی مجلس جدا از بحث عدالت اموزشی اینه که اجرای مصوبه باعث بشه اعتراضات خیابانی شکل بگیره و تووضعیت اقتصادفعلی کشور نیازبه آرامش داره.لی کبگانیان و بقیه ی اعصای شورا ظاهرا حالیشون نیست یا شایدم فکر میکنن درصورت اجراش اعتراضات شکل نمی گیره.

----------


## MYDR

> این اعتراضات راهی به جایی نبرده است.
> ببینید:
> https://snn.ir/fa/news/1018142/%D8%A...B4%D9%88%D8%AF


به هرحال این ها از همون اولش عدو بدودند و دارند تلاش می کنند جایگاه خودشون رو با سرو صدا هم شده بالا نگه دارند... 
رئیس جمهور امروز در جلسه قوه قضایه گفت باید هر کاری میکنیم :  پیوست عدالت داشته باشه !  این مصوبه پیوست عدالت نداره !

ایشون در خصوص رئیس مجلس حرف زده،  توی لینکی که قرار دادم نادری که خودش عضو هیئت رئیسه مجلس هست اشاره کرده که نظر رئیس مجلس نظر مجلس و کمیسیون آموزش و خود مجلس نیست !

الان بچه ها در حساس ترین زمان های خودشون هستند و چند روز مونده تا کنکور، بعد از اون به نظرم اعتراض ها بیشتر هم میشه.

حالا همه ما امیدواریم این مصوبه اجرا نشه و به اعتراض های خودمون ادامه  میدیم.... تنها کاری که میشه کرد این هست بقیه رو بیدار کرد و کسی هم که  خودش رو به خواب زده باشه نمی شه بیدارش کرد... به هر حال این یک فاجعه ملی  هست و تقریبا 10 روز مونده تا همه این جریانات زهرماری مشخص بشه.

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*فردا جلسه شوراست . امیدوارم خبر های خوبی بشنویم

یه تشکر هم از کاربر mydr بکنیم که برای لغو این مصوبه جور هممون رو کشیده )))*

----------


## farzaddd

حاج کاظم عمومی هارو آورده تو برنامه سالیانه کلم چی،برای ۱۴۰۲ لغوه
رفت برای ۱۴۰۴ به بعد،بعداز اونم که کی زنده است که مرده

----------


## SINA_1384

بزودی تکلیف این مصوبه مشخّص میشه. زمانش داره میرسه.
https://www.irna.ir/news/84795295/%D...B4%D9%88%D8%AF

----------


## Arnold

> بزودی تکلیف این مصوبه مشخّص میشه. زمانش داره میرسه.
> https://www.irna.ir/news/84795295/%D...B4%D9%88%D8%AF


شورا غلاف کرده فعلا
بنظرم 02 مثل امسال برگزار میشه

----------


## MYDR

> شورا غلاف کرده فعلا
> بنظرم 02 مثل امسال برگزار میشه


َشورا غلاف نکرده و مثل س.. در جهنم فقط سر و صدا میکنه !  اون میخواد در راس قدرت باشه و کارهای خودش رو پیش ببره ! الان همه چی به این رئیس جمهور بستگی داره که زیر بار نره و ظلم نکنه ! و حرفها رو شنیده باشه !

امیدوارم که دهن شورا فعلا بسته باشه تا خطر این 1402 رد بشه !!! چیز وحشت ناکی شده !  همین الان درس ها تا چند ده برابر گرون تر شدند ! مثلا کلاس فیزیک  1402 شده  5.5 میلیون تومن !  حالا فقط بچه های پولدار میتونند درس بخونند که به عینه داریم می بینیم !

خدایا مارو نجات بده از دست این شوراهای خود ساختگی !  پس قانون اساسی کجا است!

----------


## MYDR

شورا در سایت خودش خبر اینکه 202 نماینده از کارهاش حمایت کردند بازتاب داده و خبرش رو قرار داده !!!  ( افزایش ظرفیت دندادن پزشک ) .

پس 272 نماینده که خطاب به سران قوا خواستار لغو این مصوبه شدند چرا بری این بیانیه جای باز نکرده و هنوز که هنوزه داره کار خودش رو پیش میبره !

لطفا وارد بشید و مطالبه گری منطقی داشته باشید !!!  

https://sccr.ir/News/20715/1/%D9%86%...B4%DA%A9%DB%8C

یک هفته بیشتر نمونده تا این مصوبه لعنتی تعیین تکلیف بشه! دست بجنبونید.

----------


## MYDR

سلام
 طبق بررسی های که داشتم تا این لحظه ! از جلسه دیشب شورا خبری برای کنکور نبوده و رئیس جمهور هم توی جلسه نبوده !  شاید گفتن الان این چند روز کنکور هست فعلا کمتر ز... بزنیم !   اگر همین طوری پیش بره فقط یک روز دیگه : سه شنبه هفته بعدی می مونه که این ها نتیجه مصوبه ابلاغ مصوبه ظالمانه تعیین تکلیف بشه ! ( البته اگر بازم دبه بازی در نیارند ! چون این ها دبه های کل دنیا رو جمع کردند همش باهاش تنبک میزنند ).

----------


## Farhad1260

> سلام
>  طبق بررسی های که داشتم تا این لحظه ! از جلسه دیشب شورا خبری برای کنکور نبوده و رئیس جمهور هم توی جلسه نبوده !  شاید گفتن الان این چند روز کنکور هست فعلا کمتر ز... بزنیم !   اگر همین طوری پیش بره فقط یک روز دیگه : سه شنبه هفته بعدی می مونه که این ها نتیجه مصوبه ابلاغ مصوبه ظالمانه تعیین تکلیف بشه ! ( البته اگر بازم دبه بازی در نیارند ! چون این ها دبه های کل دنیا رو جمع کردند همش باهاش تنبک میزنند ).


خداکنه نشه خدا کنه ابلاغش نکنن من تموم زندگیم به کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بستگی داره تنها راه نجات وضعیت زندگیمه امیدوارم ازم نگیرنش

----------


## هنگامه اتشی

سلام 
ببخشید ذهنم مشغول این شد که کدوم قسمت مصوبه باعث میشه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ از شما گرفته بشه و اینده‌تون تیره بشه :Yahoo (35): 
اگه قسمت حذف عمومیا هستش که خب این عالیه. چون دیگه روزای اخر کنکور ذهنتون درگیر ۱۲ تا کتاب عمومی نیست و همه دغدغه روی اختصاصیاس.
اگه قسمت تاثیر قطعی هستش و معدل دیپلم. خب ترمیم معدل کنید :Yahoo (117): 
اگه نیاز به ترمیم اختصاصیا دارید که چه بهتر هم برای کنکور میخونید هم دی یا شهریور تخصصیارو امتحان نهایی میدین و تموم میشه.فقط لازمه یه بازه ی ده روزه بذارید برای خوندن تشریحی و حل امتحانات نهایی سالای قبل که باز همین هم به کنکور تخصصیتون کمک میکنه.
اگه بحث ترمیم معدل دروس عمومی هست که خب. خوندندرسهای عمومی به شکل امتحان نهایی اونم تو دی یا شهریور و دونه دونه امتحان دادنش که خیلی راحت تر از خوندن همه ی این منابع در روزهای اخر کنکور و تستی امتحان دادنشه. تازه یه دغدغه مضاعف دارید برای زدن ازمون جامع و درصد عربیم چرا بالا نمیاد و ادبیاتم فلان شده.
مشکل با مصوبه دقیقا چیه؟

----------


## MYDR

این لحظه های آخر وزیر علوم داره لفظ میاد که اگر به نیمه خرداد هم نرسه ! ما میتونیم یکم صبر کنیم و منعطف تر باشیم و بعدش مصوبه رو اجرا کنیم !  یعنی چقدر باید این .... باشه !!!
مجلسی ها هم در تکاپو افتادن !  

*واکنش وزیر علوم به تغییرات کنکور از سال ۱۴۰۲*


                                                                  وزیر  علوم با تاکید بر اینکه آماده اجرای سیاست های جدید کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هستیم،  گفت: اگرچه بر اساس قانون باید یک سال زودتر شیوه برگزاری آزمون سراسری را  ابلاغ و اعلام کنیم اما با کمی انعطاف پذیری و آمادگی سعی می کنیم سیاست‌ها  را اجرایی کنیم.                                 
*به گزارش ایسنا*،  محمدعلی زلفی گل در حاشیه  بازدید از حوزه امتحانی داوطلبان کنکور ۱۴۰۱ که  صبح امروز در دانشگاه امیرکبیر صورت گرفت در جمع خبرنگاران اظهار کرد:  وزارت علوم درمورد کنکور ۱۴۰۲ منتظر تصمیم شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی است.  ما فقط مجری برگزاری آزمون سراسری هستیم و سیاست گذاری توسط مجلس شورای  اسلامی و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی انجام می‌شود. ما نمی توانیم برای این  دو نهاد تعیین تکلیف کنیم و فقط مجری هستیم.
  وزیر علوم در خصوص کم بودن زمان برای تغییر شیوه اجرای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ گفت:  اگرچه بر اساس قانون قانون باید یک سال زودتر شیوه برگزاری آزمون سراسری را  ابلاغ و اعلام کنیم اما با کمی انعطاف پذیری و آمادگی سعی می کنیم سیاست  ها را اجرایی کنیم.
  زلفی گل به حذف دروس عمومی در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ در صورت ابلاغ مصوبه شورای  عالی انقلاب فرهنگی از سوی رییس جمهور و حذف درس زبان فارسی علی رغم  تاکیدات رهبر معظم انقلاب اسلامی مبنی بر پاسداشت زبان فارسی اشاره کرد و  گفت: مراجع سیاست گذاری برای کنکور شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و مجلس شورای  اسلامی هستند، وزارت علوم هم اگر نظر کارشناسی داشته باشد، ‌در صحن علنی  جلسه شورا ارایه می دهد. ما اجازه نداریم تعیین تکلیف نداریم.
  وی در پایان اظهار کرد: در دستور جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که  هفته اخیر در وزارت علوم برگزار شد، تغییرات برخی زیرگروه ها مشخص شد، اما  مقرر شد کنکور سال آینده در صورتی که مصوبه جدیدی نداشته باشیم بر اساس  شیوه فعلی برگزار شود.

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> خداکنه نشه خدا کنه ابلاغش نکنن من تموم زندگیم به کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بستگی داره تنها راه نجات وضعیت زندگیمه امیدوارم ازم نگیرنش


*دقیقا مثل من ......  
کاش حرف های کاربر farzaddd درست باشه و لغو بشه*

----------


## MYDR

> خداکنه نشه خدا کنه ابلاغش نکنن من تموم زندگیم به کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بستگی داره تنها راه نجات وضعیت زندگیمه امیدوارم ازم نگیرنش


درکت میکنم رفیق ! تو تنها نیستی ! خیلی ها مثل خود تو و من هستند !  
ان شاءالله خداوند همه ما رو از دست شرارت ها و ظلم های مسئولین بی درک و فهم که جز ناحقی کار دیگه ای بلد نیستند نجات بده.

----------


## muhammadd

دوستان کسی خبر امیدوار کننده ای نداره؟ دیگه دارم سکته میکنم نفسم سخت بالا میاد. من میخوام پشت کنکور بمونم برای ۱۴۰۲ دیپلمم فرق داره نمیدونم با این مصوبه میتونم کنکور بدم یا نه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

ظاهرا این مصوبه به کنکور 402 خواهد رسید همه چی ابلاغ هم شده منتظرن بعد کنکور تجربی اعلامش کنن.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> دوستان کسی خبر امیدوار کننده ای نداره؟ دیگه دارم سکته میکنم نفسم سخت بالا میاد. من میخوام پشت کنکور بمونم برای ۱۴۰۲ دیپلمم فرق داره نمیدونم با این مصوبه میتونم کنکور بدم یا نه


کنکور دادن رو تحت هر شرایطی خواهید تونست. هرساله سازمان سنجش در پیک سنجش یک جدول منتشر میکنه که توش مینویسه مثلا کسی که به جای ریاضی تجربی حسابان امتحان داده چند درصد تاثیر براش در نظر گرفته میشه. مثلا زمان ما کسایی که حسابان رشته ریاضی به جای ریاضیات3 تجربی داده بودن به جای 25% براشون 18% تاصیر در درس حسابان رخ میداد و درس فیزیک فکر کنم 20درصد و شیمی هم برابر بود و زیست هم فقط کنکور ملاکه.

----------


## Farhad1260

گویا هفته اینده به صورت رسمی ابلاغش رو انجام میدن. تموم شد همه چی

----------


## muhammadd

> گویا هفته اینده به صورت رسمی ابلاغش رو انجام میدن. تموم شد همه چی������


واااای نگو تروخدا. از کجا میدونی؟

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*تموم شد ... بدبخت شدیم ....*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> *تموم شد ... بدبخت شدیم ....*


چرا؟

----------


## reza1401

*یعنی از سه سال دیگه نمرات درس هویت و سلامتی بهداشت و زمین شناسی و..چه بسا تاریخ و جغرافیا!...میشه جز ملاکای ورود به مهندسی و پزشکی!!!خخخ.ادم نمیدونه به حماقت این شورا بخنده یا گریه کنه.واقعیت اینه سهمیه ی هیئت علمی حتی از سهمیه ی شهدا و جانبازان هم خطرنکاتربود.درحدی که امثال عاملی و کبگانیان تا دیدن اعتراصات رو سهمیه ی اساتید زیادشده با تصویب مصوبه راه واسه پارتی بازای خودشون و امثال خودشون بازکنن.اموزش و پرورشم که از امسال می شینه سر سفره ی بخور بخور و یه سهمم نصیب اینا میشه.حالا تازه دیروز یه خبرخوندم اونوجالبه.دارن زمزمه میکنن که دوره ی متوسطه دوم از حالت تخصصی به عمومی تبدیل شه.و مثل متوسطه اول باشه و دیگه گروه هایی به اسم ریاضی و تجربی و انسانی هم نداشته باشیم.البته تو سه چهارسال اینده بعیده عملی بشه ولی بدبه حال نسلای بعدی.یعنی علوم کلا یه کتاب داره که شامل فیزیک وشیمی زیسته.ریاصی کلا یه کتابه که توش هندسه و احتمال وگسته وپیوسته با همه.و......
*

----------


## MYDR

> *تموم شد ... بدبخت شدیم ....*


سلام
 این اسکرین شات منبعش چی هست و این نقل قول از کی هست اصلا؟ 

اگر هم منبع خبر موثق باشه، توی متن هم اشاره شده بعد از کنکور توسط رئیس جمهور ابلاغ خواهد شد !  پس هنوز ابلاغ نشده !  اینکه این ها میخوان کار خودشون رو پیش ببرند که شکی نیست و من هم بارها به همین موضوع اشاره کردم. 
 نقل قول از زلفی گل هم که من خبرش رو قرار دادم معتبر ! اون خبر این رو نشون میداد که حتی هفته آینده هم ممکن مصوبه ابلاغ نشه .حرف زلفی گل این طوری هست : ما وزرات علوم که زیر مجموعه من یعنی رئیس سازمان سنجش گفته تا نیمه مرداد ماه ابلاغ نشه مثل سال قبل عمل میکنیم رو ماله می کشم که شاید تا آخر مرداد هم لازم باشه صبر کرد ....  این سازمان سنجش حرف منو (زلفی گل ) رو گوش میده و مصوبه اگر ابلاغ شد رو اجرا می کنه ! و انعطاف نشون میدیم که منظتر حضرات شورای انقلاب فرهنگی می مونیم و گوش به فرمان هستیم !  موضوعی که از خبر بر میاد این هست !

----------


## MYDR

حداقل در این چند روز باقی مونده تلاشی کنید :
https://sccr.ir/News/20706/1/%D8%AF%...B4%DB%8C%D9%85

به این جا رجوع کنید و بگید که این مصوبه پیوست عدالت نداره و با اون مخالف هستید.

https://sccr.ir/pages/4763/1#

اینجا هم مستقیم حرف بزنید !

دیگه وای وای کردن فایده نداره !  نوش داره پس از مرگ فایده نداره !

تلاش کنید، تا چیزی رسمی امضا نشه و اعلام نشه باید به خدا توکل داشت.

----------


## Farhad1260

> واااای نگو تروخدا. از کجا میدونی؟


امروز رئیس سنجش و کبکانیان و وزیر علوم گفتن تا هفته اینده یعنی بعد کنکور مصوبه به دستمون میرسه و اماده اجرای سیاستیم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MYDR

نادری در گفتگو با دانشجو مطرح کرد؛      *                 احتمال کلید خوردن طرح سوال از رئیس جمهور در صورت ابلاغ مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی            * 

عضو هیات رئیسه و  کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: رئیس جمهور با اصرار ما در مجلس، ابلاغ  مصوبه کنکوری شورا را متوقف کرده است، اما اگر مصوبه شورا ابلاغ شود ممکن  است ما در مجلس به سمت طرح سوال از رئیس‌جمهور برویم.             


احمد نادری، عضو هیات رئیسه و کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس در گفتگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری دانشجو گفت: طرح کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ناپخته است و اعضای آن یک اصرار خیلی عجولانه برای تصویب آن دارند.

وی افزود: 271 نماینده مجلس به رئیس جمهور نامه نوشته، ولی پاسخی  نگرفتند و شورا کار خودش را می‌کند و بر مصوبه غیرعادلانه و غیرقانونی  اصرار بی جا دارد.

نادری در ادامه گفت: رئیس جمهور با اصرار ما در مجلس، ابلاغ مصوبه  کنکوری شورا را متوقف کرده است، اما اگر مصوبه شورا ابلاغ شود ممکن است ما  در مجلس به سمت طرح سوال از رئیس‌جمهور برویم.

فیلم کامل :

https://snn.ir/files/fa/news/1401/4/8/1724262_144.mp4


لینک خبر:

https://snn.ir/fa/news/1018617/%D8%A...86%DA%AF%DB%8C

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> سلام
>  این اسکرین شات منبعش چی هست و این نقل قول از کی هست اصلا؟ 
> 
> اگر هم منبع خبر موثق باشه، توی متن هم اشاره شده بعد از کنکور توسط رئیس جمهور ابلاغ خواهد شد !  پس هنوز ابلاغ نشده !  اینکه این ها میخوان کار خودشون رو پیش ببرند که شکی نیست و من هم بارها به همین موضوع اشاره کردم. 
>  نقل قول از زلفی گل هم که من خبرش رو قرار دادم معتبر ! اون خبر این رو نشون میداد که حتی هفته آینده هم ممکن مصوبه ابلاغ نشه .حرف زلفی گل این طوری هست : ما وزرات علوم که زیر مجموعه من یعنی رئیس سازمان سنجش گفته تا نیمه مرداد ماه ابلاغ نشه مثل سال قبل عمل میکنیم رو ماله می کشم که شاید تا آخر مرداد هم لازم باشه صبر کرد ....  این سازمان سنجش حرف منو (زلفی گل ) رو گوش میده و مصوبه اگر ابلاغ شد رو اجرا می کنه ! و انعطاف نشون میدیم که منظتر حضرات شورای انقلاب فرهنگی می مونیم و گوش به فرمان هستیم !  موضوعی که از خبر بر میاد این هست !


منبع موثق که اصلا نبود. ... کامنت یه احسان نامی زیر پست پی سی کنکور بود ...  کلا امشب هر جا میرم میگن بعد کنکور 1401 ابلاغ میشه ... نمیدونم کاش اجرایی نشه

----------


## pouria.sh

این حق دوستان هست که یک مصوبه رو نادرست بدونن و بخوای برای لغو اون تلاش بکنن و کمپین راه بیاندازند
دوستان حق دارند که یک مصوبه رو ناعادلانه بدونن و ایده ‌های خودشون از عدالت رو ارائه کنند و راجب او گفتگو بشه
ولی الان که میدونید شاید این طرح از ۱۴۰۲ عملی بشه(بزودی نتیجه نهایی میاد برای این طرح) ،لطفا وقت رو بیش از این از دست ندید
من جای شما بودم از فردا شروع میکردم به خوندن اختصاصی‌ها . اگه حذف شدند عمومی‌ها که هیچی اما اگه نشدند میشه اونارو هم به برنامه‌ی مطالعمون اضافه کنیم

----------


## MYDR

> منبع موثق که اصلا نبود. ... کامنت یه احسان نامی زیر پست پی سی کنکور بود ...  کلا امشب هر جا میرم میگن بعد کنکور 1401 ابلاغ میشه ... نمیدونم کاش اجرایی نشه


گذر از این که مصوبه ابلاغ بشه یا نشه رو بزاریم کنار،  توی این روزها و ساعت های آخر هر کسی حرفی میزنه !   مثلا من امروز مصاحبه یه پروفسور فلانی رو میخوندم که می گفت بله آموزشگاه ها شعبده بازی هستند و بچه ها هیچی نمیشند ! حالا که بحث معدل داره میشه خیلی خوب هست !!!   به نظرم همه این ها اهرم فشار هست و خوش خدمتی به شورا برای عزیز شدن .  چون اگر اوشون یه ذره فکر می کرد چنین حرف های رو نمیزد !  حالا این خبر از افرادی مثل احسان نام هر چند محترم نمی تونه دلیل باشه ! در صورتی که الان جنگ قدرت های مملکت باهم هست ! هر کدوم در تلاش اند.

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> این حق دوستان هست که یک مصوبه رو نادرست بدونن و بخوای برای لغو اون تلاش بکنن و کمپین راه بیاندازند
> دوستان حق دارند که یک مصوبه رو ناعادلانه بدونن و ایده ‌های خودشون از عدالت رو ارائه کنند و راجب او گفتگو بشه
> ولی الان که میدونید شاید این طرح از ۱۴۰۲ عملی بشه(بزودی نتیجه نهایی میاد برای این طرح) ،لطفا وقت رو بیش از این از دست ندید
> من جای شما بودم از فردا شروع میکردم به خوندن اختصاصی‌ها . اگه حذف شدند عمومی‌ها که هیچی اما اگه نشدند میشه اونارو هم به برنامه‌ی مطالعمون اضافه کنیم


خوندن که فرقی به حال ما نداره!! اعتراض ما به عدالت نداشته این مصوبه هست . تقلب ها ، پارتی بازی ، رانت خواری ، فروش سوالات ، خرید مصحح ها و ...

----------


## farzaddd

تلاشتونو کنید،
من قطع به یقین میگم تو نوشتن آیین نامه ایرادات کار میاد بیرون،اعتراضات زیاد میشه
دوستان این طرح به نفع هیچکس نیست،من مطمئنم سیستم سازمان سنجش با این شَلَم شوربا عمرا بتونه تراز درست و حسابی در بیاره،ایرادات مصوبه معلوم میشه و طرح مسکوت میمونه،حتی اگر سلطان گفته باشه

----------


## MYDR

> این حق دوستان هست که یک مصوبه رو نادرست بدونن و بخوای برای لغو اون تلاش بکنن و کمپین راه بیاندازند
> دوستان حق دارند که یک مصوبه رو ناعادلانه بدونن و ایده ‌های خودشون از عدالت رو ارائه کنند و راجب او گفتگو بشه
> ولی الان که میدونید شاید این طرح از ۱۴۰۲ عملی بشه(بزودی نتیجه نهایی میاد برای این طرح) ،لطفا وقت رو بیش از این از دست ندید
> من جای شما بودم از فردا شروع میکردم به خوندن اختصاصی‌ها . اگه حذف شدند عمومی‌ها که هیچی اما اگه نشدند میشه اونارو هم به برنامه‌ی مطالعمون اضافه کنیم


برادر حرف شما متین و عاقلانه به نظر می رسه ! ما همه هم همین رو میخواهیم ! بشینیم سر درس و بحثمون .... ولی با این مصوبه رسما سایرین هرگز نمی تونندبه رشته های پزشکی برسند !   دیگه هم دعوا و کش و قوس ها سر همین هست دیگه !  کافیه طرف معدلش 19.5 کمتر باشه دیگه خودشو بکشه هم نمی تونه قبولی بیاره !  چی کار کنه بی چاره ؟ بره ترمیم معدل کنه ؟ با سوالات 100 نمره ای ؟ اونی که سابقه نداره چی کار کنه ؟ اونی که تغییر رشته ای هست چی کار کنه و ده ها بدبختی و مشکل دیگه ....    70 هزار معدل 20 بی کار ننشتند برای 3 4 هزار تا ظرفیت !  اونی هم که همین طوری معدلش 19 - 20 شده که الان اصلا اینجا نیست ! خیالش هم نیست و پیشنهاد شما بدردش میخوره .

----------


## MYDR

*                 وزیر علوم: کنکور حذف‌ شدنی نیست            *                                                              محمدعلی زلفی‌گل: ما تعداد زیادی داوطلب با معدل بالا داریم  که متقاضی رشته‌های پرطرفدار هستند. وقتی سوابق تحصیلی همه این‌ها یکسان  باشد، راهی جز کنکور برای گزینش وجود ندارد. البته می‌شود شیوه کنکور را  تغییر داد.             

تاریخ انتشار:                          ۲۳:۲۶ -                         ۰۸ تير ۱۴۰۱

https://www.asriran.com/fa/news/8467...8C%D8%B3%D8%AA


همون طور که می بینید همین الانش با تعداد بالای معدل ها مشکل دارند و نمی دونند با این ها چه کنند چه برسه به سایر داوطلب ها برای رشته های پر متقاضی !   پس عدالت چی میشه ؟ پس قانون اساسی چی میشه؟

----------


## _Neo_

*سایت کانون هم این خبر رو گذاشته :
لینک
*

----------


## MYDR

> *سایت کانون هم این خبر رو گذاشته :
> لینک
> *


ایشون که از اول از قلدرها و زورگویان این مصوبه بوده و هست و... !!!  که حساب و کتاب این ها با خداوند.

همونطوری که در خبر اومده بازم مصوبه رو اصلاح کردند ! حالا معلوم نیست بازم چه خراب کاری توش کردند ولی چیزی از جزئیات و اصلاحاتش هم نگفتن !  و همون طوری از از 10 روز قبل هممون منتظریم این ها هم منتظر نظر رئیس جمهور هستند که چه تصمیمی در نهایت اتاخذ بشه ( که نظر شخصی خود من با تحلیل های که دارم این هست که رئیس جمهور ابلاغ میکنه ) .

بعد از ابلاغ تازه باید آیین نامه ها نوشته بشه ! که توسط شورای سنجش و پذیرش هست و همه چیز بعدش میاد دست شورای سنجش و پذیرش که چه کنه با این مصوبه .!
  درست هست که مجلس ...  گفته دیگه از شورای انقلاب فرهنگی نمیشه به دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت کرد ولی از شورای سنجش و پذیرش که میشه شکایت کرد ! سابقه داره و همه هم اینو میدونند ....و همین ها هم چالش های زیادی داره .
مثل همین مورد تاریخی :

https://divan-edalat.ir/aho-detail/9050

----------


## MYDR

کنکور ریاضی 1401 کلی سوالات لو رفته و عکس و سلفی هم گرفتند ! 
 حالا میخوان با این وضعیت برای اون هم مدارس بی در و پیکر امتحان نهایی 10 بار برای سه پایه سی بار برگزار کنند که همه مشورتی باهم حل کنند و بعدش تاثیر قطعی هم بدن در کنکور ! اون هم 60 درصد !

  یعنی خر با گوشاش دیگه شاخ در میاره وقتی این مصوبه رو می شنوه و میخنده و میگه دیدید من خر نیستم ! یه سری دیگه ها که دو پا هستند و مغز و عقل کل میدونند خودشون رو خرند !

----------


## Farhad1260

> کنکور ریاضی 1401 کلی سوالات لو رفته و عکس و سلفی هم گرفتند ! 
>  حالا میخوان با این وضعیت برای اون هم مدارس بی در و پیکر امتحان نهایی 10 بار برای سه پایه سی بار برگزار کنند که همه مشورتی باهم حل کنند و بعدش تاثیر قطعی هم بدن در کنکور ! اون هم 60 درصد !
> 
>   یعنی خر با گوشاش دیگه شاخ در میاره وقتی این مصوبه رو می شنوه و میخنده و میگه دیدید من خر نیستم ! یه سری دیگه ها که دو پا هستند و مغز و عقل کل میدونند خودشون رو خرند !


هفته دیگه ابلاغ میشه تنها امیدی که برای ساختن زندگیمونم مونده بود خراب شد. انگار واقعا خدا چشماشو روماها بسته دیگه نمیبینمون :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MYDR

*همتی: مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در مورد کنکور نوعی سرمایه‌دار سالاری است*..

نماینده مردم شاهین دژ در مجلس   مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در مورد داوطلبان کنکور را تبعیض آمیز  دانست و گفت: موثر کردن بیش از حد معدل خیلی ها را از حقوق خود محروم خواهد  کرد و نوعی سرمایه‌دار سالاری است.                                 





> همتی مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در مورد داوطلبان کنکور را تبعیض  آمیز دانست و بیان کرد: موثر کردن بیش از حد معدل خیلی ها را از حقوق خود  محروم خواهد کرد و نوعی سرمایه‌دارسالاری است که هر کسی پول داشته باشد در  بهترین مدارس درس می خواند و از طرق مختلف معدل خود را بالا می برد ولی هر  کسی پول نداشته باشد ولو با استعداد، از این گردونه اصلی خارج خواهد شد.
> 
>     وی در ادامه خاطرنشان کرد: علیرغم گذشت دو ماه هنوز وزارت آموزش و  پرورش رتبه بندی معلمان را تعیین تکلیف نکرده است، لذا تقاضا داریم این  مصوبه مجلس بدون کم و کاست بزودی اجرا شود.

----------


## MYDR

> هفته دیگه ابلاغ میشه تنها امیدی که برای ساختن زندگیمونم مونده بود خراب شد. انگار واقعا خدا چشماشو روماها بسته دیگه نمیبینمون


خدا مهربان تر و بزرگتر از این حرفها است برادر من.

درکت میکنم و خودمم شرایط سختی در پیش دارم ولی ناامیدی بزرگترین گناه است ...  ان شاءالله که حل میشه و راحت بشینیم سر درسمون !.

ما خودمون باید سرنوشت خودمون رو عوض کنیم ! مثل اون بنده خدا که لینک دیوان عدالت رو هم قرار دادم : رفت جنگید و حق خودش و بقیه رو هم گرفت ! توی این مورد همه باید بریم حقمون رو بگیریم وگرنه به قول خود شما تنها امیدی که برای تغییر زندگیمون می بینیم هم از بین میره !  حق گرفتنی است !

----------


## pouria.sh

> خوندن که فرقی به حال ما نداره!! اعتراض ما به عدالت نداشته این مصوبه هست . تقلب ها ، پارتی بازی ، رانت خواری ، فروش سوالات ، خرید مصحح ها و ...


یعنی چی به حال ما فرقی نداره خوندن؟
نمیخواید سال دیگه کنکور بدید؟ اگه بخواید کنکور بدید لطفا تابستون رو از دست ندید
رانتخواری و پارتی بازی رو قبول دارم ولی تقلب و خرید و فروش سوالات و خرید مصحح ها دیگه داستان تخیلی هست عمدتا
وقت رو از دست ندید لطفا چون ۱۴۰۲ (اگه این طرح تصویب بشه) نهایتا فقط دوازدهم رو شامل میشه(کاری به نمره دهم و یازدهم نداره) و تنها سالی هست که گویا کاغذی برگزار میشه کنکور



> برادر حرف شما متین و عاقلانه به نظر می رسه ! ما همه هم همین رو میخواهیم ! بشینیم سر درس و بحثمون .... ولی با این مصوبه رسما سایرین هرگز نمی تونندبه رشته های پزشکی برسند !   دیگه هم دعوا و کش و قوس ها سر همین هست دیگه !  کافیه طرف معدلش 19.5 کمتر باشه دیگه خودشو بکشه هم نمی تونه قبولی بیاره !  چی کار کنه بی چاره ؟ بره ترمیم معدل کنه ؟ با سوالات 100 نمره ای ؟ اونی که سابقه نداره چی کار کنه ؟ اونی که تغییر رشته ای هست چی کار کنه و ده ها بدبختی و مشکل دیگه ....    70 هزار معدل 20 بی کار ننشتند برای 3 4 هزار تا ظرفیت !  اونی هم که همین طوری معدلش 19 - 20 شده که الان اصلا اینجا نیست ! خیالش هم نیست و پیشنهاد شما بدردش میخوره .


همه قرار نیست به پزشکی و دندون و دارو برسند! نه در ایران و نه در اروپا و آمریکا و نه در هیچ جای دیگه که رقابتی وجود داره برای ورود به این رشته‌ها
اونی که سابقه نداره مال حدود ۲۰ سال پیش هستش(اون نظامی که امتحان میداد) . اگه میخواد کنکور بده باید بیاد خودشو با قوانین جدید تطبیق بده
امتحانات لااقل تا شهریور امسال هنوزم ۲۰ نمره‌ای هستش(برای دی ماه رو نمیدونم)
اونی که تغییر رشته‌ای هست باید پذیره که اونه که میخواد مسیر رو عوض کنه و با شرایط جدید خودشو وقف بده
من لااقل سندی ندیدم که ۷۰ هزار معدل بیست‌ای داریم. میشه لطفا سندتون رو نشون بدید؟ بماند حتی اگر هم داشته باشیم باید گفت نوش جونشون ، رقابت فشرده هست و اونا هم زحمت کشیدند و ۲۰ گرفتن. اینجوری هم نیست که اگه کسی ۱۹.۵ به پایین گرفت دیگه کارش تمومه. اگه ۶۰ درصد قطعی باشه برای همه هست(نمیگم الزاما خوبه یا به نفع همه هست ولی باید تلاش بیشتری کنیم برای قبولی در اون ۳ رشته پزشکی و دندون و دارو)

----------


## pouria.sh

> کنکور ریاضی 1401 کلی سوالات لو رفته و عکس و سلفی هم گرفتند ! 
>  حالا میخوان با این وضعیت برای اون هم مدارس بی در و پیکر امتحان نهایی 10 بار برای سه پایه سی بار برگزار کنند که همه مشورتی باهم حل کنند و بعدش تاثیر قطعی هم بدن در کنکور ! اون هم 60 درصد !
> 
>   یعنی خر با گوشاش دیگه شاخ در میاره وقتی این مصوبه رو می شنوه و میخنده و میگه دیدید من خر نیستم ! یه سری دیگه ها که دو پا هستند و مغز و عقل کل میدونند خودشون رو خرند !


کلی سوال لو رفت؟! کلی یعنی چندتا؟ سندتون چیه؟ بله ممکنه یه عده بیان سر جلسه عکس بگیرن و بفرستند برای بیرون و کانال های تلگرام
نهایی هم سه بار در هر سال تحصیلی برگزار میشه(خرداد و شهریور و دی) . هیچ کجا،تاکید میکنم مطلقا هیچ‌کجا نگفتن که قرار ۱۰ بار در یک سال امتحانات نهایی برگزار بشه! فقط گفتن تا ۱۰ بار فرصت شرکت در امتحانات رو دارید . تازه نگفتن برای هر پایه ۱۰ بار فرصت دارید!(یعنی در مجموع ۳۰ بار!) . گفتن در مجموع ۱۰ تا برای جبران هرپایه‌ای که فکر میکنید نمرش مناسب نیست
همین نه چیز دیگه‌ای

==================

دوست عزیز من کم پست میدم در این انجمن ولی از سال پیش تا همین امروز تقریبا تمام پست های این تاپیک رو میخوندم(و میخونم). شما هم همیشه در ذهن من بودید هرموقع سر میزدم به این تاپیک
شما ممکنه منو یادتون نیاد(که ظاهرا هم نیومده)
 من اصلا اهمیتی هم ندارم که کسی بخواد منو یادش بیاد! از بحثم بد برداشت نکن لطفا . این پست ها و بحث های پس از اون رو لطفا بخون.
برای خود من هم خوندش هم جالب بود و هم تاسف بار 
تاریخ پست من ۱۲ مرداد ۱۴۰۰ هستش . ما الان ۹ تیر ۱۴۰۱ هستیم(یعنی در حدود ۱ سال پیش)
شما همون موقع هم معترض بودید که قبلا هم گفتم که این حق شماست که معترض باشید و تلاش کنید برای تغییر قانون یا جلوگیری از تصویب یک قانون احتمالی .من نمیدونم شما فردا کنکور دارید و یا سال دیگه و یا هردو ، ولی اگه آینده نگر بودید  یه تلاشی برای ترمیم و یا دیپلم مجدد میکردید(اینا دوتا پروسه جدا هستند). تازه اون موقع فقط بحث تاثیر دوازدهم بود.
شما شهریور و دی ۱۴۰۰ و یا خرداد همین امسال هم فرصت داشتید برای تغییر دیپلمتون . بعید میدونم که برای شهریور ۱۴۰۱ هم برنامه ای داشته باشید
برادر من توصیه من به شما به صورت دوستانه این هستش که از الان تا دی ۱۴۰۱ حدود ۵ ماه فرصت دارید . شاید این طرح تصویب و برای ۱۴۰۲ اجرایی بشه
لطفا تا جایی که میتونید تلاش کنید که خودتون رو در سال ۱۴۰۲ خلاص کنید
من خودم هم ۱۴۰۲ قراره کنکور تجربی بدم. برای دی ماه دارم میخونم(درکنار کنکور) و سعی میکنم بالاترین نمره ممکن رو بگیرم

لطفا در کنار اعتراض که حقتون هست تلاش هم بکنید تا مبادا روزی بیاد که در نهایت طرح تصویب بشه ولی شما کل تابستون رو از دست داده باشید...

----------


## Amir_H80

> کلی سوال لو رفت؟! کلی یعنی چندتا؟ سندتون چیه؟ بله ممکنه یه عده بیان سر جلسه عکس بگیرن و بفرستند برای بیرون و کانال های تلگرام
> نهایی هم سه بار در هر سال تحصیلی برگزار میشه(خرداد و شهریور و دی) . هیچ کجا،تاکید میکنم مطلقا هیچ‌کجا نگفتن که قرار ۱۰ بار در یک سال امتحانات نهایی برگزار بشه! فقط گفتن تا ۱۰ بار فرصت شرکت در امتحانات رو دارید . تازه نگفتن برای هر پایه ۱۰ بار فرصت دارید!(یعنی در مجموع ۳۰ بار!) . گفتن در مجموع ۱۰ تا برای جبران هرپایه‌ای که فکر میکنید نمرش مناسب نیست
> همین نه چیز دیگه‌ای
> 
> ==================
> 
> دوست عزیز من کم پست میدم در این انجمن ولی از سال پیش تا همین امروز تقریبا تمام پست های این تاپیک رو میخوندم(و میخونم). شما هم همیشه در ذهن من بودید هرموقع سر میزدم به این تاپیک
> شما ممکنه منو یادتون نیاد(که ظاهرا هم نیومده)
>  من اصلا اهمیتی هم ندارم که کسی بخواد منو یادش بیاد! از بحثم بد برداشت نکن لطفا . این پست رو لطفا بخون.
> ...


ترمیم معدل که سه ساله برگزار نمیشه این از این
دیپلم مجدد هم باید کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت دائم داشته باشی یا دانشجو باشی به جز این سه حالت نمیشه (با معافیت دانش آموزی و معافیت یک ساله بعد از تحصیل و معافیت های موقت دیگه اصلا نمیشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت)
پس در شرایط کنونی نمیشه به ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد فکر کرد 
باید آیین نامه بیاد ببینیم شرایط ترمیم معدل چطوره و تغییر رشته ای ها آیا بازم لازمه دیپلم مجدد بگیرن؟ (یه مدلی هم که ممکنه بشه اینجوریه که امتحانات نهایی آزاد برگزار بشه بدون نیاز به دیپلم مجدد طرف با هزینه خودش هر امتحان نهایی از هر رشته ای که دلش خواست شرکت کنه و واسه خودش سوابق تحصیلی رشته دلخواه رو ایجاد کنه)

----------


## Biomedical Eng

امتحانات نهایی واقعا بی در و پیکر برگذار میشن. من تو اتاقمون مراقب داشتیم معلم تربیت بدنی بود ولی کلی از عربی رو به همه کمک کرد به بهانه این که واحد مانده هستن

----------


## reza333

*همون طور که بعضی از دوستان احتمالا مشاهده کردن ، امروز بعد کنکور تجربی صدا وسیما دو تا گزارش مختلف از کنکوریها منتشر کرده که بله ببینید کنکوریها هم به خاطر این که کنکور فقط یه ازمون 4 ساعته هست ، به شدت با کنکور مخالفن و خواستار برگزاری امتحانات نهایی هستن . جناب حسینی بای رفته با چهار پنج نفر مصاحبه کرده ، چهار نفرشون موافق مصوبه جدید و یک نفر مخالف . چقدر مصاحبش بی طرفانه بوده واقعا . 
عملا صدا و سیما در کنار جناب کور عباس رئیس سنجش ، مسئول پیاده سازی مصوبه شوم شورای عنقلاب فرهنگی هستن .

*

----------


## Arnold

شورا مال این حرفا نیست 
بماند یادگار

----------


## mohammad1397

> برادر حرف شما متین و عاقلانه به نظر می رسه ! ما همه هم همین رو میخواهیم ! بشینیم سر درس و بحثمون .... ولی با این مصوبه رسما سایرین هرگز نمی تونندبه رشته های پزشکی برسند !   دیگه هم دعوا و کش و قوس ها سر همین هست دیگه !  کافیه طرف معدلش 19.5 کمتر باشه دیگه خودشو بکشه هم نمی تونه قبولی بیاره !  چی کار کنه بی چاره ؟ بره ترمیم معدل کنه ؟ با سوالات 100 نمره ای ؟ اونی که سابقه نداره چی کار کنه ؟ اونی که تغییر رشته ای هست چی کار کنه و ده ها بدبختی و مشکل دیگه ....    70 هزار معدل 20 بی کار ننشتند برای 3 4 هزار تا ظرفیت !  اونی هم که همین طوری معدلش 19 - 20 شده که الان اصلا اینجا نیست ! خیالش هم نیست و پیشنهاد شما بدردش میخوره .


کجا گفتن 70 هزار معدل 20 ؟ این عدد احتمالا مال کل تاریخ چهل ساله هست نه یک سال

----------


## MYDR

> کجا گفتن 70 هزار معدل 20 ؟ این عدد احتمالا مال کل تاریخ چهل ساله هست نه یک سال


70 هزار تا شاید برای فقط رشته تجربی نباشه و لی بیشترین موضوع برای همین رشته تجربی هست. که وزیر علوم هم بهش اشاره کرده بود. اصلا آقا نبش قبر تعداد معدل بیست ها دردی از این موضوع درمان میکنه ؟  اصلا معدل 20 نه،  19 تا بیست !  اصلا 70 هزار و 50 هزاری که مدام میگند هم نه ( آمار آقای  ساکی رو جمع بزنید که رسما اعلام کرده  تقریبا 33 هزار نفر میشه !  _علی امرایی_ در _گفت_ و _گو با شبکه خبر_: _تعداد معدل بین 19 تا 20_ در کنکور 99 نسبت به 98 ، حدود بیست و پنج هزار نفر افزایش یافته است ( فقط برای 99  ) آماری که گفته !!!)  همه این ها هم نه ! این ها همش چرت گفته اند  اصلا 20.000 معدل الی تا بیست حساب میکنیم که مشتری شی ! موضوع اصلی این هست:




> *وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری :*
> او گفت: امکان دارد فردی رتبه یک کنکور را کسب کند و معدل او پایین باشد  که احتمال دارد رتبه یک او به هزار و دو هزار و چند هزار تبدیل شود، یعنی  این موضوع بستگی با اختلاف معدل داوطلب با رقبا دارد و این یعنی تاثیر قطعی  معدل بر کنکور. در حال حاضر معدل بر کنکور تاثیر مثبت دارد، اما از سال  آینده تاثیر قطعی معدل بر کنکور را شاهد خواهیم بود.


در همین بحث معدل  دیگه باز هم حرف و ماجرا وجود داره موضوع سطح دشواری آسانی سوالات آینده با گذشته ! بحث میزان نمره دهی ( قبلا 20  الان میخواد بشه 100 نمره ای )، تقلب در امتحانات گذشته آبکی تر و امنیت اطمینان امتحانات آینده و ده ها موضوع دیگه در همین یه موضوع.

----------


## mohammad1397

> 70 هزار تا شاید برای فقط رشته تجربی نباشه و لی بیشترین موضوع برای همین رشته تجربی هست. که وزیر علوم هم بهش اشاره کرده بود. اصلا آقا نبش قبر تعداد معدل بیست ها دردی از این موضوع درمان میکنه ؟  اصلا معدل 20 نه،  19 تا بیست !  اصلا 70 هزار و 50 هزاری که مدام میگند هم نه ( آمار آقای  ساکی رو جمع بزنید که رسما اعلام کرده  تقریبا 33 هزار نفر میشه !  _علی امرایی_ در _گفت_ و _گو با شبکه خبر_: _تعداد معدل بین 19 تا 20_ در کنکور 99 نسبت به 98 ، حدود بیست و پنج هزار نفر افزایش یافته است ( فقط برای 99  ) آماری که گفته !!!)  همه این ها هم نه ! این ها همش چرت گفته اند  اصلا 20.000 معدل الی تا بیست حساب میکنیم که مشتری شی ! موضوع اصلی این هست:
> 
> 
> 
> در همین بحث معدل  دیگه باز هم حرف و ماجرا وجود داره موضوع سطح دشواری آسانی سوالات آینده با گذشته ! بحث میزان نمره دهی ( قبلا 20  الان میخواد بشه 100 نمره ای )، تقلب در امتحانات گذشته آبکی تر و امنیت اطمینان امتحانات آینده و ده ها موضوع دیگه در همین یه موضوع.


رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش با تأکید بر اینکه هر کسی آمار نمرات دانش‌آموزان را می‌خواهد باید از ما بگیرد، افزود: در رشته علوم تجربی در سال 98، تعداد دانش‌آموزانی که نمره بین 19 تا 20 دارند، 13 هزار و 443 نفر هستند که 6.16 درصد می‌شود و سال 99 نیز این عدد 8979 نفر هستند که 4.06 درصد می‌شود.

وی اضافه کرد: در سال 1400 این عدد 10 هزار و 268 نفر هستند که 4.77 درصد است و نتیجه می‌گیریم دامنه تغییرات 4 تا 6 درصد است. یعنی در هر سه سال، 5 تا 6 درصد دانش‌آموزان ما در رشته تجربی که رشته پرترافیک و سطح بالا دارد، در این طیف قرار دارند

----------


## MYDR

> رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش با تأکید بر اینکه هر کسی آمار نمرات دانش‌آموزان را می‌خواهد باید از ما بگیرد، افزود: در رشته علوم تجربی در سال 98، تعداد دانش‌آموزانی که نمره بین 19 تا 20 دارند، 13 هزار و 443 نفر هستند که 6.16 درصد می‌شود و سال 99 نیز این عدد 8979 نفر هستند که 4.06 درصد می‌شود.
> 
> وی اضافه کرد: در سال 1400 این عدد 10 هزار و 268 نفر هستند که 4.77 درصد است و نتیجه می‌گیریم دامنه تغییرات 4 تا 6 درصد است. یعنی در هر سه سال، 5 تا 6 درصد دانش‌آموزان ما در رشته تجربی که رشته پرترافیک و سطح بالا دارد، در این طیف قرار دارند



من درک نکردم منظور شما وهدف شما از این تیکه خبری که قرار دادید چی بود ؟ بگید که 70 هزار نفر نیست ؟  این خبر رو به صورت خلاصه و جمع آوری در پست بالاتر قرار دادم ! شما به سال های 98 و 99 اشاره کردید و 1400 رو جا انداختید که همین ایشون گفته : 10 هزار و 268 دانش‌آموز رشته تجربی در سال 1400 معدل 19 تا 20 گرفتند .  پس در مجموع میشه همون 32 33 هزار نفری که بهش اشاره کردم .
بازم تکرار میکنم موضوع این تعداد 70 50  حتی 30 هزار نفر هم نیست !  مگر ظرفیت پزشکی و رشته های عالی انسانی چند نفر هستند؟  سایر ایرادات و موضوعات رو هم بهش اشاره کردم نمی دونم چرا متوجه نشدید و باز روی ارقام و تعداد اشاره دارید اصرار و پافشاری میکنید بگید که نه 70 هزار نفر نیست و.... !!!  در کل بی خیال دیگه حوصله توضیح ندارم .

----------


## SINA_1384

سلام
منظور از اینکه معدل سال دوازدهم ۶۰٪ در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تأثیر داره چیه؟ یعنی اگه کسی معدل دوازدهمش ۲۰ بشه و وقتی که به جلسهٔ کنکور بره و ورقه کنکور رو خالی بده، ۶۰٪ همهٔ دروس زده میشه؟

----------


## MYDR

> سلام
> منظور از اینکه معدل سال دوازدهم ۶۰٪ در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تأثیر داره چیه؟ یعنی اگه کسی معدل دوازدهمش ۲۰ بشه و وقتی که به جلسهٔ کنکور بره و ورقه کنکور رو خالی بده، ۶۰٪ همهٔ دروس زده میشه؟


کنکور 100 امتیاز در نظر بگیرد.
این 60 درصد یعنی از 100 !
   خیر 60 درصد همه دروس زده نمیشه، 60 درصد امتیاز کل رو بدست آورده همین الان ! 
 کنکور رو 100 در نظر گرفتید:   60 درصدش از معدل ساخته میشه و 40 درصد کنکور !
  کسی که 20 شده الان 60 درصد از  امتیاز 100 رو بدست آورده ( حتی اگر چد صدم کمتر باشه باعث جابجایی چند صد نفری هم میتونه بشه براش ) !   اون 40 درصد باقی مانده هم فقط دروس تخصصی هستند که سر جلسه باید بهشون جواب بده ! که باهم جمع میشند و نمره کل رو میسازند.

----------


## reza1401

> سلام
> منظور از اینکه معدل سال دوازدهم ۶۰٪ در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تأثیر داره چیه؟ یعنی اگه کسی معدل دوازدهمش ۲۰ بشه و وقتی که به جلسهٔ کنکور بره و ورقه کنکور رو خالی بده، ۶۰٪ همهٔ دروس زده میشه؟


البته ۱۴۰۲ درصورت اجرا ۴۰ درصد سوابق تحصیلی تاثیر داره.اون شصت درصد تصویب نشد وامسال ۴۰ درصد سال بعد ۵۰ درصد ودوسال دیگه ۶۰ درصد اعمال میشه.
نمرات رو به تراز تبدیل میکنن.بستگی به عملکرد شرکت کنندگان اون سال داره.اگه رقبات نمره شون تو اون درس همه بالا باشه بیست هم گرفته باشی تراز رو اونقدرا بالا نمیبره.ولی اگه برعکس باشه قطعا تاثیر زیادی داره.

----------


## MYDR

https://www.alef.ir/news/4010411068.html
فاجعه :



> مشکلات ریاضی و آماری این موضوع در سطحی است که اگر دانش آموزی موفق به کسب نمر 20در تمام درس ها نشود، تقریبا هیچ امیدی برای قبولی در رشته های برتر حتی با کسب درصدهای معقول و مناسب در کنکور سراسری نخواهد داشت.

----------


## MYDR

چون این خبر مربوط به این تاپیک اینجا قرار میدمش وگرنه داپلیکیت نمی زدم :


 روزنامه رسالت : رئیس سازمان سنجش بلافاصله باید استعفا بدهد و بابت تخلفات کنکور از مردم عذرخواهی کند.

 روزنامه رسالت نوشت : در دو روز گذشته، گزارش‌ها و شکایت‌های متعددی از سوی داوطلبان کنکور سراسری تجربی و ریاضی و خانواده‌های آنان به دست ما رسیده است. آنچه باعث به‌هم‌ریختگی این عزیزان گشته، مشاهده تخلف و احتمال تقلب در آزمون و نگرانی از تأثیر آن بر نتایج کنکور بوده است.

➖ در این زمینه گفتنی‌هایی هست :
 یک. سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور، قانونا اجازه دارد تا پس از برگزاری کنکور، موارد مشکوک را دعوت به آزمون مجدد کرده و مورد ارزیابی قرار دهد. این یعنی هنوز روال سنجش تمام نشده ‌و می‌توان در برابر تخلفات احتمالی ایستاد. غیر از کسانی که نتیجه کنکورشان با نتایج امتحان نهایی همخوان نیست، باید سازمان سنجش امکانی را فراهم کند تا از طریق سایت رسمی سازمان و یا تلفن گویا، مردم اعتراضات خود و یا موارد مشکوکی که سراغ دارند را گزارش دهند که مورد رسیدگی واقع شود.

 دو. چند روز پیش برخی همکاران رسانه‌ای ما گزارشی منتشر کرده‌اند که حاکی از تقلب در کنکور ۱۴۰۰ در چند شهرستان کوچک است. موارد گزارش‌شده، حتی اگر در حال تحصیل در رشته‌های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی باشند، باید فورا موردبررسی و ارزیابی مجدد قرار گیرند و اگر تخلف محرز شد، نه‌تنها اخراج شوند ، بلکه بنا بر قانون تا ۱۰ سال از شرکت در آزمون‌های ورودی دانشگاه‌ها محروم شوند. به‌علاوه چنانچه تخلف احراز شد، افراد دخیل نیز باید محاکمه و مجازات شوند.

 سه. تا اینجا که ما ارزیابی کرده‌ایم، هیچ تقلب گسترده ‌و سازمان‌یافته‌ای در کنکور مشاهده نشده است، اما تخلفات، کم نیست. علی‌رغم مصاحبه رئیس سازمان سنجش، سؤالات کنکور حدود ساعت ۱۰ صبح در کانال های تلگرامی منتشرشده است که قابل‌پذیرش نیست. در این زمینه چند مسئله باید فورا پیگیری شود:
الف. رئیس سازمان سنجش فورا عذرخواهی کرده و استعفا دهد.
ب. شرایط سخت‌گیرانه‌تری برای کلیه عوامل دخیل در کنکور اعم از مراقبان و داوطلبان وضع شود. برای مثال، مراقبان آزمون هم نباید اجازه استفاده از تلفن همراه در جلسه آزمون داشته باشند.
پ. نهادهای امنیتی به مسئله ورود جدی کنند و اجازه ندهند اختلال در چنین موضوع مهمی، امنیت روانی خانواده‌ها و داوطلبان را دچار خدشه کند.

 چهار. تا اطلاع ثانوی، از هرگونه تغییری در شیوه برگزاری آزمون‌های سراسری جلوگیری شود. تغییر در محتواهای آزمون، مشکلی ندارد اما تغییر در روش همچون تأثیر ۶۰ درصدی و قطعی سوابق تحصیلی با وضعیت فعلی قطعا نشدنی است. هرکس با این حرف مخالف است، کافی است سری به یکی از حوزه‌های امتحان نهایی بزند.

----------


## MYDR

احمد نادر، عضو هیئت رئیسه مجلس .



https://twitter.com/Ahmadnaderi_ir/s...OTs9IGlNw&s=19

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

https://tejaratnews.com/%DA%A9%D9%86...A7%D8%B3%D8%AA

----------


## SINA_1384

توضیحات یک مشاور کنکور دربارهٔ تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ :
https://www.imna.ir/news/584828/%D8%...8C%D8%B3%D8%AA

----------


## MYDR

> توضیحات یک مشاور کنکور دربارهٔ تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ :
> https://www.imna.ir/news/584828/%D8%...8C%D8%B3%D8%AA



متاسفانه هر مشاوری که مشاور نیست و حرف ایشون نشون میده که حداقل ترین موارد رو از این مبحث نمی فهمند ! و در یک سری خبرگزاری های بی پایه و اساس فقط متن پرورش می دهند نطق می کنند !
ایشون فقط به این مبحث که نگران نباشید فیلم آموزشی راحت می تونید پیدا کنید توجه کرده ! اصلا موضوع اساسی وبنیادین این ها نیستند ! در موارد بالاتر به خیلی ها اشاره کرده به کرات !  بعدش در آخرین مرحله ها میشه اون چیزی که این مشاور نما بهش اشاره کرده. جای بسی تاسف داره !  
 من این احتمال رو میدم که شاید بعضی ها این هدف رو در ذهن می پرونند که با چنین حرفهای خودشون رو مطرح کنند که بله مشکلی نیست بیایید پیش من، ما مشاوریم ما میدونیم چی کار باید همه چیز گل و بلبل هست ! اصلا طوری نیستش که !  اصلا نگران نباشید !  ما بلدیم چی کار کنیم که در صورتی که مصوبه ابلاغ بشه بیشتر مطرح بشند و همین الان دارند نوندونی خودشون رو از این موضوع مشخص می کنند !  هر کسی به نفع خودشه .

----------


## farzaddd

من نمیفهمم چرا یه سریا در برابر فهمیدن مقاومت میکنن،عزیزم تنها راه برقراری عدالت آموزشی برگزاری کنکور با امنیت کامل ،بدون تقلب,بدون سهمیه،بدون تاثیر معدله،هر کاری غیر این یعنی نابود کردن عدالت،کنکور نه تنها سال بعد که همیشه باید این شکلی باشه،یا میفهمن یا میفهمونیم

----------


## MYDR

*بررسی حواشی کنکور ۱۴۰۱ در کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس
*


احمد نادری در گفت‌و‌گو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه‌ملت،  در رابطه با حواشی ایجاد شده در حوزه‌های برگزار کننده آزمون سراسری 1401  از جمله قطعی اینترنت و انتشار تصویری از دفترچه آزمون در فضای مجازی، گفت:  بنده روز گذشته از یکی از حوزه‌های برگزارکننده کنکور در دانشکده تربیت  بدنی دانشگاه تهران بازدید کردم و کلیت کار را از نزدیک مشاهده کردم.
نماینده مردم تهران، شمیرانات،  ری، اسلامشهر و پردیس در مجلس شورای اسلامی ادامه داد: بعد از برگزاری  آزمون گزارش‌هایی از نابسامانی‌ها و ناهماهنگی‌هایی که پیرامون برگزاری  کنکور در تعدادی از حوزه‌های سراسر کشور در قالب لو رفتن سوالات آزمون،  ناهماهنگی‌‎های ظاهری و استفاده از دستگاه‌های غیر مجاز برای تقلب وجود  داشته است، دریافت کردیم.این نماینده مردم در مجلس  یازدهم، تاکید کرد: بعد از دریافت این گزارش‌ها پیگیری‌های لازم را از طریق  مسئولان مربوطه اعم از رییس سازمان سنجش و سایر مسئولان مربوطه انجام دادم  که در پی آن علل بروز این حواشی در حال رسیدگی است.
عضو هیات رییسه مجلس شورای  اسلامی، یادآور شد: ما به زودی در نشست کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس با  حضور مسئولان مربوطه به بررسی این گزارش‌ها خواهیم پرداخت تا توضیحات  تکمیلی را در این رابطه ارائه کنند./

https://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/503521/...AC%D9%84%D8%B3


 + پوشش خبر روزنامه رسالت در ایسنا : 
*روزنامه رسالت: رئیس سازمان سنجش استعفا دهد*



https://www.isna.ir/news/14010411075...AF%D9%87%D8%AF

----------


## MYDR

*دوستان در این 3 روز باقی مانده لطفا ً حرکتی کنید و از تنبلی و اهمال کاری پرهیز کنید !
 با ای وای و اویی وایی کاری پیش نمیره حق گرفتنی هست ! باید حقمون رو بگیریم !

++ در حال حاضر تعداد امضاکنندگان کارزار : ۵۰۷۴۴ نفر*.
بعضی ها میگند فایده نداره و... اوکی اصلا فایده نداره ولی سنگ مفیت و پیامک 20 تا تک تومنی هم نمیشه. از هر طریقی می تونید تعداد امضاها رو بیشتر کنید.

*مخالفت با طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور

https://www.karzar.net/14168
*

*++ در حال حاضر تعداد امضاکنندگان خبرگزاری فارس:  20000 نفر*

*پویش مخالفت با تأثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور 1402            * 

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/147261

----------


## muhammadd

دوستان یه سوال دارم البته میدونم اینجا جاش نیست. من امسال دیپلم انسانی گرفتم و اگه ایشالا این مصوبه اجرا نشه ، میخوام برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رشته ریاضی بخونم. بعد از کلی تحقیق و مشورت فهمیدم علاقم تو رشته های مهندسی و درسای ریاضیه نه انسانی. خب طبیعتا من الان وضعم خیلی خرابه تو ریاضی و در واقع شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضیات رو صفر مطلقم و احتمالا باید بازم برم درسای علوم و ریاضی متوسطه اول و شاید حتی دبستان رو بخونم. سوالم اینه که به شرط ساعت مطالعه بالا و مطالعه اصولی و آزمون درست و حسابی زدن و منابع مناسب و داشتن استعداد متوسط تو ریاضی ؛
اولا میتونم رتبه خوبی بیارم و رشته ها و دانشگاهای تاپی مثل شریف قبول بشم؟
دوما با توجه به بازار کار خراب ریاضی و وضعیت داغون اقتصادی کشور، به نظرتون ارزششو داره پشت کنکور بمونم؟ چون میبینم خیلی از فارغ التحصیلای ریاضی میان کنکور تجربی میدن. داوطلبای کنکور ریاضی هم که هی داره کم میشه و اینا منو دلسرد میکنه

----------


## _Joseph_

> رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش با تأکید بر اینکه هر کسی آمار نمرات دانش‌آموزان را می‌خواهد باید از ما بگیرد، افزود: در رشته علوم تجربی در سال 98، تعداد دانش‌آموزانی که نمره بین 19 تا 20 دارند، 13 هزار و 443 نفر هستند که 6.16 درصد می‌شود و سال 99 نیز این عدد 8979 نفر هستند که 4.06 درصد می‌شود.
> 
> وی اضافه کرد: در سال 1400 این عدد 10 هزار و 268 نفر هستند که 4.77 درصد است و نتیجه می‌گیریم دامنه تغییرات 4 تا 6 درصد است. یعنی در هر سه سال، *5 تا 6 درصد دانش‌آموزان ما در رشته تجربی که رشته پرترافیک و سطح بالا دارد، در این طیف قرار دارند*


*همین 6 درصد میدونی چند هزار نفر میشه ؟؟اگر میانگیم بگیریم که همون 6 درصد باشه .
6%*450000=27000
27000 نفر یعنی معدلشون بالای 19 و 20 هست 
چند نفر پزشکی و دندون دارو برمیدارن ؟
10000 نفر
 تازه با معدلهای رنگارنگی که تراز رنگارنگی دارن و یکسان نیست تراز ها .
عمق فاجعه است رسما*

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستان یه سوال دارم البته میدونم اینجا جاش نیست. من امسال دیپلم انسانی گرفتم و اگه ایشالا این مصوبه اجرا نشه ، میخوام برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رشته ریاضی بخونم. بعد از کلی تحقیق و مشورت فهمیدم علاقم تو رشته های مهندسی و درسای ریاضیه نه انسانی. خب طبیعتا من الان وضعم خیلی خرابه تو ریاضی و در واقع شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضیات رو صفر مطلقم و احتمالا باید بازم برم درسای علوم و ریاضی متوسطه اول و شاید حتی دبستان رو بخونم. سوالم اینه که به شرط ساعت مطالعه بالا و مطالعه اصولی و آزمون درست و حسابی زدن و منابع مناسب و داشتن استعداد متوسط تو ریاضی ؛
> *اولا میتونم رتبه خوبی بیارم و رشته ها و دانشگاهای تاپی مثل شریف قبول بشم؟*
> *دوما با توجه به بازار کار خراب ریاضی و وضعیت داغون اقتصادی کشور، به نظرتون ارزششو داره پشت کنکور بمونم؟* *چون میبینم خیلی از فارغ التحصیلای ریاضی میان کنکور تجربی میدن. داوطلبای کنکور ریاضی هم که هی داره کم میشه و اینا منو دلسرد میکنه*


*سلام 
نظر من 
اولا حماقت نکن همون انسانی ات رو بخون یا برو فرهنگیان و یا برو حقوق . رشته انانس الان شاید بشه گفت اپ ترین رشته نظری هستش . حتی از تجربی هم بهتره مخوصا رشته های فرهنگیانش که اگر علاقه مند باشه یه نفر و زرنگ واقعا میتونه آینده خوبی برای خودش بسازه 

دوما فکر شریف و .... رو بیرون کن به نظر من اگه میخوای شریف قبول بشی توی ریاضی و رشته ای مثل کامپیوتر و برق باید 2 سال بخونی حداقل چون شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی و کسسته و هندسه کار زیادی میخواد و خیلی سخته خوب . یادمه کلاس شیمی یه نفر انسانی اومده بود میگفت من حتی نمیدونم نماد شیمیایی ارسنیک چی هستش و کربن چی هستش و ..... خوب کار زیادی میطلبه و چون مسیر کنکور فرسایشی من میگم که نمیتونید شریف بیارید به نظرم به دانشگاه های شهرستان فکر کنید .

راجب سوال سوم هم بله . کلا جو گیرانه عمل نکنید . و فکر کنید ببینید میخوایید چیکار کنید .چون رشته ریاضی اینده چندانی رو بهش نمیشه متصور شد . همین الآن ما مازاد نیاز مهندس داریم پس اگر فکر استخدام دولتی هستید رشته ریاضی و مهندسی نرید . ولی اگر ایده ای دارید و میخوایید کاری بکنید و ....... شاید براتون خوب باشه*

----------


## Amir.h.f

> *سلام 
> نظر من 
> اولا حماقت نکن همون انسانی ات رو بخون یا برو فرهنگیان و یا برو حقوق . رشته انانس الان شاید بشه گفت اپ ترین رشته نظری هستش . حتی از تجربی هم بهتره مخوصا رشته های فرهنگیانش که اگر علاقه مند باشه یه نفر و زرنگ واقعا میتونه آینده خوبی برای خودش بسازه 
> 
> دوما فکر شریف و .... رو بیرون کن به نظر من اگه میخوای شریف قبول بشی توی ریاضی و رشته ای مثل کامپیوتر و برق باید 2 سال بخونی حداقل چون شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی و کسسته و هندسه کار زیادی میخواد و خیلی سخته خوب . یادمه کلاس شیمی یه نفر انسانی اومده بود میگفت من حتی نمیدونم نماد شیمیایی ارسنیک چی هستش و کربن چی هستش و ..... خوب کار زیادی میطلبه و چون مسیر کنکور فرسایشی من میگم که نمیتونید شریف بیارید به نظرم به دانشگاه های شهرستان فکر کنید .
> 
> راجب سوال سوم هم بله . کلا جو گیرانه عمل نکنید . و فکر کنید ببینید میخوایید چیکار کنید .چون رشته ریاضی اینده چندانی رو بهش نمیشه متصور شد . همین الآن ما مازاد نیاز مهندس داریم پس اگر فکر استخدام دولتی هستید رشته ریاضی و مهندسی نرید . ولی اگر ایده ای دارید و میخوایید کاری بکنید و ....... شاید براتون خوب باشه*


سلام من قصد شرکت در کنکور 1402 رو دارم و بنظرتون تو تابستون برای درس شیمی نکته تست فراهانی رو ببینم و همراهش تست بزنم یا از درسنامه میکرو گاج تک پایه بخونم و تست هاشو بزنم؟ یا پیشنهاد دیگه ای داری؟
ممنون میشم درمورد اینکه بهترین کارهای که میتونم تابستون انجام بدم تا روی نتیجم تاثیر بزاره یکم توضیح بدی و بنظرت کلا فیلم های درسی بهتره یا درسنامه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام من قصد شرکت در کنکور 1402 رو دارم و بنظرتون تو تابستون برای درس شیمی نکته تست فراهانی رو ببینم و همراهش تست بزنم یا از درسنامه میکرو گاج تک پایه بخونم و تست هاشو بزنم؟ یا پیشنهاد دیگه ای داری؟
> ممنون میشم درمورد اینکه بهترین کارهای که میتونم تابستون انجام بدم تا روی نتیجم تاثیر بزاره یکم توضیح بدی و بنظرت کلا فیلم های درسی بهتره یا درسنامه؟


*اگر صفر هستید من جای شما بودم اینارو به ترتیب میخوندمشون . 
اگر صفر نیستید تمرکزتون رو بزارید بر روی مسائل دهم و ترکیبی فصل اول یازدهم { استوکیومتری } و شیمی آلی .
و تست زیاد بزنید .

*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *همین 6 درصد میدونی چند هزار نفر میشه ؟؟اگر میانگیم بگیریم که همون 6 درصد باشه .
> 6%*450000=27000
> 27000 نفر یعنی معدلشون بالای 19 و 20 هست 
> چند نفر پزشکی و دندون دارو برمیدارن ؟
> 10000 نفر
>  تازه با معدلهای رنگارنگی که تراز رنگارنگی دارن و یکسان نیست تراز ها .
> عمق فاجعه است رسما*


درسته قدرت تفکیکش وحشتناک پایینه ولی فقط یک فایده داره که ریسک تقلب برای متقلبا چند برابر میکنه چون یک امتحان لو برن همه رو صفر میشن

----------


## MYDR

> درسته قدرت تفکیکش وحشتناک پایینه ولی فقط یک فایده داره که ریسک تقلب برای متقلبا چند برابر میکنه چون یک امتحان لو برن همه رو صفر میشن


همین وحشت ناک بودن قدرت تفکیکش رو اگر حل کردید مابقیش پذیرفته است و مابقی حرف ها بی خوده !

----------


## Amir_H80

> درسته قدرت تفکیکش وحشتناک پایینه ولی فقط یک فایده داره که ریسک تقلب برای متقلبا چند برابر میکنه چون یک امتحان لو برن همه رو صفر میشن


این قضیه پایین بودن قدرت تفکیک ، با اومدن امتحان نهایی های ۱۰۰ نمره ای در سال آینده خیلی بدتر خواهد شد . یکی که سال ۱۴۰۲ نمره اش ۱۰۰ میشه آیا برابره با کسی که دیپلمشو سال ۱۴۰۰ گرفته و نمره اش ۲۰ هستش؟
اینجوری یا ناعدالتی گسترده ای رخ میده یا اینکه باید همه رو مجبور کنن امتحان نهایی های ۱۰۰ نمره ای رو بدن.

----------


## SINA_1384

سلام
کسی از این مصوبه خبر داره؟ ابلاغ شد؟ می گفتن قراره بعد از کنکور ابلاغ بشه.

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> خب خب 
> همونطور که می بینید آزمون *سنجش* هم داخل برنامه تابستانش دروس عمومی پایه رو تمام و کمال قرار داد=
> فایل پیوست 100669
> دیگه برید با خیال راحت شروع کنید، دروس عمومی رو هم مطالعه کنید / داخل تابستان سعی کنید قرابت معنایی و آرایه های ادبی از فارسی رو فول کنید از کتاب های مبحثی بازار + ترجمه عربی (مطالعه درسنامه یا مشاهده فیلم ترجمه واعظی یا هر دبیر دیگه به همراه حل تمام تست های ترجمه کنکور) + کل لغات پایه و دوازدهم زبان اینارو کامل کار کنید تقریبا نصف راه رو رفتید تو همین 3 ماه تابستون.


سلام آقا مهدی. خوبی؟
ببخشید من چند تا سوال از خدمتت داشتم؛ میشه یه راه ارتباطی قرار بدی؟ حالا یا انجمن یا ترجیحا تلگرام؟ اگه اینجوری بشه که لطف میکنی. اگرم نشد که خب هیچی دیگه. موفق باشی.

----------


## Zahra6

با این اوضاع تجربی امسال فکر میکنید دیگه امکان ابلاغ این قانون هست؟؟

----------


## MYDR

دوستانی که حتی کتکوری 1401 نیستند حمایت کنید :  نباید حق بچه ها و دوستانمون ضایع بشه :
*کارزار درخواست برکناری رئیس سازمان سنجش به علت تخلف در کنکور سال 1401*به راه افتاده و تا حالا 8000 امضا شده ! شما هم پیگیری کنید لااقل برای احیایی حق خودتون.

تاپیک مربوطه در انجمن : 
کارزار درخواست برکناری رئیس سازمان سنجش به علت تخلف در کنکور سال 1401

----------


## muhammadd

> *سلام 
> نظر من 
> اولا حماقت نکن همون انسانی ات رو بخون یا برو فرهنگیان و یا برو حقوق . رشته انانس الان شاید بشه گفت اپ ترین رشته نظری هستش . حتی از تجربی هم بهتره مخوصا رشته های فرهنگیانش که اگر علاقه مند باشه یه نفر و زرنگ واقعا میتونه آینده خوبی برای خودش بسازه 
> 
> دوما فکر شریف و .... رو بیرون کن به نظر من اگه میخوای شریف قبول بشی توی ریاضی و رشته ای مثل کامپیوتر و برق باید 2 سال بخونی حداقل چون شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی و کسسته و هندسه کار زیادی میخواد و خیلی سخته خوب . یادمه کلاس شیمی یه نفر انسانی اومده بود میگفت من حتی نمیدونم نماد شیمیایی ارسنیک چی هستش و کربن چی هستش و ..... خوب کار زیادی میطلبه و چون مسیر کنکور فرسایشی من میگم که نمیتونید شریف بیارید به نظرم به دانشگاه های شهرستان فکر کنید .
> 
> راجب سوال سوم هم بله . کلا جو گیرانه عمل نکنید . و فکر کنید ببینید میخوایید چیکار کنید .چون رشته ریاضی اینده چندانی رو بهش نمیشه متصور شد . همین الآن ما مازاد نیاز مهندس داریم پس اگر فکر استخدام دولتی هستید رشته ریاضی و مهندسی نرید . ولی اگر ایده ای دارید و میخوایید کاری بکنید و ....... شاید براتون خوب باشه*


آخه من روحیه و استعداد و از همه مهمتر علاقم به رشته های دانشگاهی انسانی مثل فرهنگیان ، روانشناسی ، مدیریت و حقوق و وکالت و ... نمیخوره. سه سال پیش از روی بی عقلی انسانی رو انتخاب کردم حتی دهم و یازدهم رو سمپاد بودم. موقعی که دهم بودم فهمیدم اشتباه کردم اومدم انسانی دوست داشتم همون موقع تغییر رشته بدم ولی هم تو تصمیمم مردد بودم که نکنه اشتباه کنم هم وقتی جو بچه های ریاضی اونجا رو دیدم ، ترسیدم نتونم همسطح اونا بشم به خاطر همین تغییر رشته ندادم. دوازدهم هم که دیدم هدفی ندارم توی انسانی ، خودم از سمپاد اومدم یه مدرسه دولتی. اما الان بعد از کلی تحقیق فهمیدم علاقم‌ تو ریاضیه. من همونطور که گفتم چون دو سال سمپاد بودم احساس میکنم اوضاعم تو عمومیا خوبه مخصوصا ادبیات و عربی اگه به امید خدا این مصوبه لغو بشه ، فکر میکنم میتونم درصد بالایی بگیرم تو عمومیا . اختصاصیا رو هم که یه سال در حد مرگ میخونم دیگه بقیش با خدا. الان من مشکلم اینه که واقعا ارزششو داره به خاطر ریاضی بمونم پشت یا نه چون بازار کارش خیلی خرابه ظاهرا

----------


## _Joseph_

> آخه من روحیه و استعداد و از همه مهمتر علاقم به رشته های دانشگاهی انسانی مثل فرهنگیان ، روانشناسی ، مدیریت و حقوق و وکالت و ... نمیخوره. سه سال پیش از روی بی عقلی انسانی رو انتخاب کردم حتی دهم و یازدهم رو سمپاد بودم. موقعی که دهم بودم فهمیدم اشتباه کردم اومدم انسانی دوست داشتم همون موقع تغییر رشته بدم ولی هم تو تصمیمم مردد بودم که نکنه اشتباه کنم هم وقتی جو بچه های ریاضی اونجا رو دیدم ، ترسیدم نتونم همسطح اونا بشم به خاطر همین تغییر رشته ندادم. دوازدهم هم که دیدم هدفی ندارم توی انسانی ، خودم از سمپاد اومدم یه مدرسه دولتی. اما الان بعد از کلی تحقیق فهمیدم علاقم‌ تو ریاضیه. من همونطور که گفتم چون دو سال سمپاد بودم احساس میکنم اوضاعم تو عمومیا خوبه مخصوصا ادبیات و عربی اگه به امید خدا این مصوبه لغو بشه ، فکر میکنم میتونم درصد بالایی بگیرم تو عمومیا . اختصاصیا رو هم که یه سال در حد مرگ میخونم دیگه بقیش با خدا. الان من مشکلم اینه که واقعا ارزششو داره به خاطر ریاضی بمونم پشت یا نه چون بازار کارش خیلی خرابه ظاهرا


*چی بگم والا با این ترس و .... معلومه مصمم نیستید هنوز و به خاطر همین میگم که کسی که شریف میخواد بیاره باید قاطعانه تصمیم بگیره و مصمم باشه تو مسیرش / درباره بازار کار هم ببین رشته ریاضی بازار کار داره ولی باید سر آمد باشی بین هم حرفه ای هات . وگر نه کار داره کم و بیش مخصوصا رشته های کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی که خوب زیاد هم به دانشگاه مربوط نمیشه برنامه نویسی
 من خودم باشم بیشتر فکر میکنم و از یک ادم مطلع میپرسم / میگی سمپادی هستی خوب برو از مشاورتون بپرس تو مدرسه*

----------


## Arnold

قضیه ی تقلب امسال هرچقدر واسه 01 بد باشه واسه این مصوبه
میتونه مفید باشه وقتی نتونستن چن روز کنکور کنترل کنن سالی سه دور نهایی چی میگه این وسط؟

----------


## Fawzi

۱۰۱ صفحه برای مصوبه ؟
کاش به درساتونم همینقدر اهیمیت میدادین  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

مهمان هارو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fawzi

بشتابید بسوی درس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fawzi

که پیام پست بالا برای شما بهتر است  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## MYDR

سلام
 خوب خبرهای خوبی به گوش میرسه !

 در برنامه زنده صدا و سیما هم سخنگوی کمیسون اصل 90  به این که این مصوبه ایراداتی داره و با مجلس مشکلاتی داره ، اشاره کردند که قرار شده مصوبه برای بعد نیمه مرداد ماه اعلام بشه که به کنکور 1402 نرسه.

خوب این خبر خیلی خوب هست و باید دید جزئیات بیشتر چی هست که منتشر بشه.

حداقل میتونم بگم نتیجه پیگیری ها و شکایت های مداوم مردمی خیلی خوب پیش رفت و جواب داد و اون های که مدام آیه یس می خوندند و تحلیل های چرت و پرتی داشته اند فعلا ناکام موندند که باید دعا کرد خداوند همه رو به راه راست هدایت کنه و عاقبت بخیری برای همه.





> خضریان؛ سخنگوی کمیسیون اصل ۹۰ مجلس:
> 
> ✍️ در جلسه  کمیسیون اصل ۹۰ با رئیس‌جمهور، تصویب شد که مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ اعمال نشود.


https://static0.arshehonline.com/med...9%88%D8%AF.mp4

----------


## Dean

قیافه  جوکار  قهوه ای شد با کتابای میکرونهاییش  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## farzaddd

من مطمئن بودم نه تنها ۱۴۰۲ بلکه تا ۱۴۰۴ اجرا نمیشه،
گفتم بعد کنکور اعتراضا زیاد میشه

----------


## mohammad1397

این یک سال بجای اینکه ده بار برای تاثیر معدل جلسه بذارن و میلیاردها تومن هزینه صرف این کارا کنن اگه برا امنیت کنکور جلسه تشکیل میشد امسال این وضع پیش نمیومد

----------


## unscramble

تکلیف عمومی ها برای 1402 چی میشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> تکلیف عمومی ها برای 1402 چی میشه


کل مصوبه رفت برای 1403

----------


## Kamran7

> سلام
>  خوب خبرهای خوبی به گوش میرسه !
> 
>  در برنامه زنده صدا و سیما هم سخنگوی کمیسون اصل 90  به این که این مصوبه ایراداتی داره و با مجلس مشکلاتی داره ، اشاره کردند که قرار شده مصوبه برای بعد نیمه مرداد ماه اعلام بشه که به کنکور 1402 نرسه.
> 
> خوب این خبر خیلی خوب هست و باید دید جزئیات بیشتر چی هست که منتشر بشه.
> 
> حداقل میتونم بگم نتیجه پیگیری ها و شکایت های مداوم مردمی خیلی خوب پیش رفت و جواب داد و اون های که مدام آیه یس می خوندند و تحلیل های چرت و پرتی داشته اند فعلا ناکام موندند که باید دعا کرد خداوند همه رو به راه راست هدایت کنه و عاقبت بخیری برای همه.
> 
> ...


لازم به ذکره که آیه یس غلطه.آیه یاس صحیحه.
ضمننا از همون اول مشخص بود که این طرح هم مثل سایر طرح های این مملکت به مرحله اجرا نمیرسه.
من فقط یه نصحیت واسه شما دارم، اگه دانش آموز کنکوری هستید بچسبید به متن و حاشیه رو ول کنید.
از ما گفتن بود

----------


## Kamran7

> که پیام پست بالا برای شما بهتر است


اگر میدانستید رو یادت رفت بنویسی
که پبام پست بالا برای شما بهتر است اگر میدانستید.

----------


## farzaddd

> اگر میدانستید رو یاد رفت بنویسی
> که پبام پست بالا برای شما بهتر است اگر میدانستید.


یاد رفت غلطه ،یادت رفت درسته

----------


## farzaddd

رییس کمیسیون اصل ۹۰ میگه آخرین شانس نظام قدیمیا  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## MYDR

> لازم به ذکره که آیه یس غلطه.آیه یاس صحیحه.
> ضمننا از همون اول مشخص بود که این طرح هم مثل سایر طرح های این مملکت به مرحله اجرا نمیرسه.
> من فقط یه نصحیت واسه شما دارم، اگه دانش آموز کنکوری هستید بچسبید به متن و حاشیه رو ول کنید.
> از ما گفتن بود


عجب !  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## farzaddd

خب دیگه بارو بندیلو جمع کنید شروع کنید

----------


## Fawzi

> اگر میدانستید رو یاد رفت بنویسی
> که پبام پست بالا برای شما بهتر است اگر میدانستید.


ممنونم از اضافه کردن این فعل خطیر و مهم 
بله بله  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Kamran7

> یاد رفت غلطه ،یادت رفت درسته


وای ممنونم اگه نمیگفتی من هرگز نمیفهمیدم و توی تاریکی جهل میموندم.

----------


## Rainbow7

کنکور ۱۴۰۲ همانند قبل برگزار میشود
• خضریان،نماینده مجلس این خبر را اعلام کرد

----------


## SINA_1384

یعنی دروس عمومی قراره در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بیاد؟

----------


## MYDR

> یعنی دروس عمومی قراره در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بیاد؟


سلام.

مگر اخبار رو پیگیر نبودید !؟  

بله، دورس عمومی و دروس تخصصی در کنکور 1402 می آیند !

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام.
> 
> مگر اخبار رو پیگیر نبودید !؟  
> 
> بله، دورس عمومی و دروس تخصصی در کنکور 1402 می آیند !


بد اخلاق تبریک میگم . دمت گرم بابت تلاشت

----------


## saeed_dal

> *خوب خداروشکر که اعلام شد مصوبه ۱۴۰۲ اجرا نمیشه جا داره تشکر کنیم از همه دانش آموزانی که تو این مدت به اندازه وسع هر زحمتی کشیدن تا جلوی اجرای مصوبه ناعادلانه رو بگیرن همچنین ممنون از دبیران و مشاوران فهیمی که شرفشون رو به منافع بیشتر نفروختن امثال دکتر سبطی و امرایی و رشتیان و گروه مشاوره ای سیب ترش و ... و جا داره بازم نام ببریم از اون عزیزانی که خودشون رو پاره کردن تا مصوبه اجرا بشه و بگیم همیشه در خاطر ما به عنوان لکه ننگ آموزش باقی خواهید ماند 
> ۱- گروه مشاوره نکویی
> ۲_ ماز 
> ۳_ گاماس ۲۰
> ۴- انتشارات گاج
> ۵- مشاوره دکتر بشیم آراد مبشر 
> و هر کس دیگه ای که دوستان اضافه کردن
> در آخر برای همشون یه آفتابه رایگان به رسم  قدردانی در نظر گرفته شده تا آبو بریزن همونجا که داره میسوزه*


6- اینستاکنکوری (درس لایو)

----------


## Arnold

> یعنی دروس عمومی قراره در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بیاد؟


بله این خبر خوبیه

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*اگه بهم حمله نمیکنید باید بگم ک هنوزم هیچی قطعی نیست و مصوبه رو 100% لغو نشده ندونید!!*

----------


## reza1401

> *اگه بهم حمله نمیکنید باید بگم ک هنوزم هیچی قطعی نیست و مصوبه رو 100% لغو نشده ندونید!!*


*برای ۱۴۰۲ تموم شدست.گرچه شکی نیست که پورعباس بی کفایت و شورا خیلی مایل هستن واسه همین ۱۴۰۲ اجراش کنن ولی دیگه برای امسال اجرا نمیشه.چون بحث تا حد سوال از رئیس جمهور هم پیش رفته بود و نادری گفته بوداگه ابلاغ بشه گزینه ی سوال از رئیسی رو تو دستورکار قرار می دیم.که توافق کردن واسه ۱۴۰۲ ابلاغ نشه.الان شورا تو گوشه ی رینگ گیرکرده.افتصاح تقلبات زیاد امسال تو کنکور یه طرف بحثه که باید بگه وقتی یه باردرسال نمیتونن امنیت لازم واسه لونرفتنو تامین کنن چطور میتونن دوبار درسال برگزارش کنن با امنیت کافی؟؟اون طرفم نهایی که درست غربالگری انجام نمیده و معدلای ۲۰ وبالای ۱۹ زیاده رو نمیشه فعلا مبنای گزینش قراربدن.حداقل اش اول اون طرح ۱۰۰ نمره ای کردن نهایی رو باید اجراکنن بعد اون نمره از ۱۰۰ رو میتونن ۴۰ درصد یا در اینده که سه پایه نهایی بشه ۶۰ درصد تاثیرش بدن.ولی الان نمرات فعلی اون قابلیت تفکیک رونداره.*

----------


## Zahra6

سلام
میشه یکی بگه حالا که این قانون لغو شد برای مایی که با دیپلم نظام قدیم ریاضی میخوایم کنکور تجربی بدیم باید چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام
> میشه یکی بگه حالا که این قانون لغو شد برای مایی که با دیپلم نظام قدیم ریاضی میخوایم کنکور تجربی بدیم باید چیکار کنیم؟


هیچ کاری نمیخواد بکنی چون معدل اصلا اثری نداره و محدودیت شرکت تو گروه غیر متناظر با دیپلم هم وجود نداره

----------


## علی۲

سلام دوستان آلان ما باید چیکار کنیم آقا برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مصوبه اجرامیشه یانه اگه لغو شده چرا سایت سنجش خبری نمیزاره

----------


## BARONI

> سلام دوستان آلان ما باید چیکار کنیم آقا برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مصوبه اجرامیشه یانه اگه لغو شده چرا سایت سنجش خبری نمیزاره


چرا باید سنجش چیزی رو بزاره که وجود خارجی نداره؟
این مصوبه رو آقایون شورای فرهنگی میخواستن تصویب کنند نه سنجش که حالا بخواد بیاد اطلاع رسانی کنه.
سنجش اطلاعیه برای ۱۴۰۲ نزده که بخواد اطلاعیه لغوش و بزنه

----------


## Elnaz07

> 6- اینستاکنکوری (درس لایو)


آفرین اینستا کنکوری مزخرف ،این چرا ایقدر فالور داره

----------


## amin.prh84

> دوستانی که با این طرح مخالفند لطفا به آدرس زیر رفته و در سایت فارس من هم با رای و هم با نظر مخالفت خودشون رو اعلام کنند
> کلا 2 دقیقه بیشتر طول نمیکشه
> 
> https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713


آخه باهوش با اجرای این طرح حداقل مافیا در دروس عمومی کنترل میشه اگه بحث بحثه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بازم اون 40 درصد کنکور تعیین کننده ست آخه کسی که نتونه چارتا سوال زپرتی مدرسه رو جواب بده چجوری میخواد رتبه برتر شه مثل این میمونه تو بگی من راه نمیتونم برم ولی سریعترین دونده جهانم بعدشم یجوری میگید سوالا رو لو میدن که انگار شما سر جلسه میرید تقلب نمکنید بعدشم دروس عمومی کجای زندگیت بدردخورد یا شغلی باهاش گیرآوردی به درد لای جرز دیوارهم نمیخوره

----------


## keyvan_rt

> سلام دوستان آلان ما باید چیکار کنیم آقا برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مصوبه اجرامیشه یانه اگه لغو شده چرا سایت سنجش خبری نمیزاره


طبق مصاحبه رئیس سنجش اگر تا 15 تیر مصوبه از طرف رئیس جمهور ابلاغ نشه کنکور 1402 مثل 1401 برگزار میشه. دیروز سخنگو کمیسیون اصل نود گفت که رئیس جمهور تصمیم گرفته مصوبه شورای‌عالی‌انقلاب‌ فرهنگی رو بعد از ۱۵ تیر ابلاغ کنه تا برای کنکور۱۴۰۲ اعمال نشه. سنجش هم یکی دو روز دیگه یه اطلاعیه میده و شیوه برگزاری( 40 درصد مثبت) رو اطلاع میده

----------


## BARONI

به نظرم دیگه باید دنبال حاشیه باشیم که داخل این تاپیک پیدامون بشه
بابا لغو شده دیگه شماها دنبال چی هستین ؟؟؟؟؟؟:/

----------


## Arnold

عاقا همه چی بخیر و خوشی تموم شد ..یه خبر خوب دیگه اینکه 
هنوزم میشه از مصوبات شورا  به دیوان عدالت شکایت کرد و این قاون تغیر نکرده
فقط می مونه همت شما و اینکه دنبال حاشیه اید یا متن

----------


## MYDR

> *
> 
> دوست عزیز قبل از اینکه به بقیه لقب بدی یکم از هوش خودت استفاده کن ببین که اولا حذف دروس عمومی فقط یه جور رشوه و آبنبات برای بچه تنبلا بود که به فاجعه عظیم تری که قراره سرشون بیاد که همون تاثیر قطعی معدل باشه رضایت بدن دوما با حذف دروس عمومی از کنکورو تاثیر ۶۰درصدی این دروس در معدل اهمیتشون بیشتر میشه که کمتر نخواهد شد فقط درس دین و زندگیه که دو پایه دهم و یازدهمش ربطی به دوازدهم نداره و  واقعا حذف خواهد شد اما امتحان نهایی زبان که سوالاش بسیار از کنکور سخت تره  عربی هم که اگر قواعد کامل ۳ سال و لغات مقطع اول و دوم رو بلد نباشی نهایی نتیجه خوب نمیگیری ادبیاتم که اگر زبان فارسی و آرایه و قرابت بلد نباشی تو امتحان تشریحی هم به مشکل میخوری خوب مگه دبیر کنکور ادبیات تو کلاسش بغیر از اینارو تدریس میکنه تازه همین الان برو قیمت بگیر مثلا مجموع دی وی دی های تک پایه هامون سبطی از کلاس کنکورش گرون تر درمیاد . کلا این موضوع حذف دروس عمومی یه بازی انحرافی بود که مافیای آموزش پرورشو به بهونه معدل بشونن سر سفره کنکور پس اگر شما به اندازه   جلبک هوش داشته باشی و یه دو دو تا چهار تا بکنی میبینی با اجرای مصوبه  هم رقابت کنکور سنکین تر میشه پس هزینه کتابا و کلاساش بیشتر خواهد شد چون فقط رقابت تو اختصاصیا میوفته سازمان سنجش هم مجبوره بخاطر تفکیک داوطلبا جوری سوال بده یه عده از رقابت حذف بشن پس سوالا سخت تر میشه پس امثال آریان حیدری ها مهمتر میشن و قیمتشون بالاتر میره یادت نیست سال پیش که ریاضی تو کنکور سخت شد فورا کتاب میکرو جامع دادن بیرون با قیمت نجومی آریان حیدری اومد تبلیغشو کرد گفت سوالای خفن در حد کنکور دادیم در کنارش هم یه رقابت جدیدی به اسم کلاسا و کتابای ارتقا معدل اضافه میشه که همین الانم استارت خورده باور نداری برو کتابای نمره بیست و میکرو نهایی رو ببین برو کلاسای آنلاین پنجم تا دوازدهمو ببین برو پای وبینارای مشاورا بشین که به بچه دبستانیا میگن روزی ۸ ساعت درس بخونین و فلان کلاس و فلان کتابارو تهیه کنیددر صورتیکه من خودم وقتی دبیرستان بودم تازه سال آخر دو تا کلاس نوشتم برای همینم هست که موسسه ها و انتشارات معروف و مشاورا دارن خودشونو پاره میکنن بچه هارو راضی کنن مصوبه خوب و گل و بلبله*


خودت رو اذیت نکن دوست گرامی، برای بعضی ها باید به موضوع یاسین خوندن به گوش فکر کنی !  هزارتا دلیل و سند و حرف منطقی هم بیاری باز یه عده ای پیدا می شند که .... هستند.  پس بی خیال این دسته از افراد.

----------


## یا حق 💚

ببخشید اما حرفت کاملا غلطه اگه عربی قواعد سه سال و کلمات ۳سالو بلد نباشی نتیجه نمی‌گیری عزیز جان من بلد نبودم و فقط دوازدهم رو قورت دادم و ۲۰ شدم الکی بقیه رو نترسون زبان هم همینطور از کنکور سخت تره نهاییش !!!!! واقعا حرفت جالب بود اونم فقط دوازدهم رو خوندم و ۱۹.۵ شدم ‌‌):

----------


## reza1401

*اگه قرار بود نهایی ۴۰ درصد تاثیر داده بشه که دیگه به صورت ۲۰ نمره ای با سطح فعلیش که برگزار نمی شد‌.۱۰۰ نمره ای با سطح بالاتر می گرفتن.ودیگه نمره ی ۱۰۰ گرفتن تونهایی اونقدرا هم که فکر می کنید راحت نبود.ضمنا دقیقا دروسی مثل هویت و بهداشت و...که تا الان جز کنکور نبودن درصورت اجرای مصوبه ی شورا قراربود تو رفتن به دانشگاه تاثیر داشته باشن.واقعا خنده دارنیست به نظرتون؟؟؟اگه امتحانان ورودی دانشگاه های کشورای دیگه از آژمونsatواسه اروپا و امریکا گرفته تا آزمون بوس ترکیه و کنکور چین و...رو نگاه کنید.همشون زبان ملی کشورشون رو توسوالا میارن.اونوقت چطور شورا به این نتیجه رسیده بود ادبیات از کنکور بره کنار؟؟؟درحالی که حتی قدیمم که آزمون وردی سمپاد دو مرحله ای بود اونجا هم ادبیات جز سه درس ورودیش محسوب میشد‌.اینم یکی دیگه از اشتباهات شورابود.
*

----------


## rezzanr

از اون اولم گفتم. اگه برای کنکور منتظر نظر مسئولین باشین. موفق نمیشین تو کنکور چون جزئ حاشیه هیچ چیز دیگه نصیبتون نمیشه. همین الان مثل اینکه اعلام کردن مصوبه امسال اجرا میشه. احتمال داره باز بگن نمیشه. پس دل خوش نکنین..

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezzanr


از اون اولم گفتم. اگه برای کنکور منتظر نظر مسئولین باشین. موفق نمیشین تو کنکور چون جزئ حاشیه هیچ چیز دیگه نصیبتون. همین الان مثل اینکه اعلام کردن مصوبه امسال اجرا میشه. احتمال داره باز بگن نمیشه. پس دل خوش نکنین..


.
تصدیق میکنم سازمان رنجش..*

----------


## reza1401

> *
> .
> تصدیق میکنم سازمان رنجش..*


*خب البته این از اولم قراربود همین شکلی باشه.اگه تا امشب مصوبه رو ابلاغ کنن واسه ۱۴۰۲ اجرا میشه اگه نکنن که ظاهرا تو کمیسیون آموزش توافق کرده بودن نشه؛دیگه واسه ۱۴۰۲ اجرا نمیشه.حالا نهایتا تا امشب معلوم میشه اگه قراره اجرابشه.*

----------


## _Joseph_

*امروز سعیدرضا عاملی گفته مصوبه هیچ تغییری نکرده و برای 1402 قطعا اجرایی خواهد شد و هیچ کس هم جلو دار ما نیست و ........

پیشنهاد من اینه که این دیوونه ها رو ول کنید . 
حیف نیست وقتتون رو برای این جماعت تهی مغز صرف کنید ؟*

----------


## هنگامه اتشی

> آخه باهوش با اجرای این طرح حداقل مافیا در دروس عمومی کنترل میشه اگه بحث بحثه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بازم اون 40 درصد کنکور تعیین کننده ست آخه کسی که نتونه چارتا سوال زپرتی مدرسه رو جواب بده چجوری میخواد رتبه برتر شه مثل این میمونه تو بگی من راه نمیتونم برم ولی سریعترین دونده جهانم بعدشم یجوری میگید سوالا رو لو میدن که انگار شما سر جلسه میرید تقلب نمکنید بعدشم دروس عمومی کجای زندگیت بدردخورد یا شغلی باهاش گیرآوردی به درد لای جرز دیوارهم نمیخوره


دوست عزیز خودت رو درگیر این افراد نکن
همه کسایی که مخالف اجرایی شدن مصوبه هستن اکثرا پشت کنکوری هایی هستن که چند بار کنکور دادن و ادبیات و عربی و دینی کنکورشون رو به یه سطحی رسوندن و حالا زورشون میاد که عمومیا حذف بشه و با بقیه یکی بشن.
وگرنه همه دبیرستانیها راضی به اجرای مصوبه هستن.
بهونه هاشون هم الکیه. یعنی امتحانی که یک ساعت یک ساعت و نیم زمان داره و برای هر درس هم تک تک توی روز جداس سخت تر از کنکوره که برای هر درسش تو یه ربع باید تموم کنی.
اینا جوش خودشونو میزنن و دلسوز کس دیگه ای نیستن

----------


## Arnold

> دوست عزیز خودت رو درگیر این افراد نکن
> همه کسایی که مخالف اجرایی شدن مصوبه هستن اکثرا پشت کنکوری هایی هستن که چند بار کنکور دادن و ادبیات و عربی و دینی کنکورشون رو به یه سطحی رسوندن و حالا زورشون میاد که عمومیا حذف بشه و با بقیه یکی بشن.
> وگرنه همه دبیرستانیها راضی به اجرای مصوبه هستن.
> بهونه هاشون هم الکیه. یعنی امتحانی که یک ساعت یک ساعت و نیم زمان داره و برای هر درس هم تک تک توی روز جداس سخت تر از کنکوره که برای هر درسش تو یه ربع باید تموم کنی.
> اینا جوش خودشونو میزنن و دلسوز کس دیگه ای نیستن


آها

----------


## SINA_1384

> *امروز سعیدرضا عاملی گفته مصوبه هیچ تغییری نکرده و برای 1402 قطعا اجرایی خواهد شد و هیچ کس هم جلو دار ما نیست و ........
> 
> پیشنهاد من اینه که این دیوونه ها رو ول کنید . 
> حیف نیست وقتتون رو برای این جماعت تهی مغز صرف کنید ؟*


کجا این خبر اعلام شده؟ جدّی جدّی مصوبه قطعاً قراره اجرا بشه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> کجا این خبر اعلام شده؟ جدّی جدّی مصوبه قطعاً قراره اجرا بشه؟


*5 ساعت پیش در خبرگزاری مهر 
*

https://www.mehrnews.com/news/553224...A9%D9%86%D8%AF

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> *اگه بهم حمله نمیکنید باید بگم ک هنوزم هیچی قطعی نیست و مصوبه رو 100% لغو نشده ندونید!!*


*ذکر کرده بودم (((((:::
اینجا ایرانه دوستان ... اگه حتی تا عید هم  هی بگن اجرا میشه یا نمیشه اصلا تعجب نکنید*

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوست عزیز خودت رو درگیر این افراد نکن
> همه کسایی که مخالف اجرایی شدن مصوبه هستن اکثرا پشت کنکوری هایی هستن که چند بار کنکور دادن و ادبیات و عربی و دینی کنکورشون رو به یه سطحی رسوندن و حالا زورشون میاد که عمومیا حذف بشه و با بقیه یکی بشن.
> وگرنه همه دبیرستانیها راضی به اجرای مصوبه هستن.
> بهونه هاشون هم الکیه. یعنی امتحانی که یک ساعت یک ساعت و نیم زمان داره و برای هر درس هم تک تک توی روز جداس سخت تر از کنکوره که برای هر درسش تو یه ربع باید تموم کنی.
> اینا جوش خودشونو میزنن و دلسوز کس دیگه ای نیستن


سلام خانوم محترم
ببینید همین الان اگه کسی بخواد ترمیم معدل کنه حدود ۱ میلیون تومن باید هزینه کنه (اگه فکر میکنید من دروغ میگم میتونید برید از اداره شهرتون سوال کنید ممکنه قیمت بیشتری هم به شما اعلام کنن) شاید یک میلیون تومن واسه شما پول تو جیبی باشه اما خیلی ها هستن این پول رو به هزار سختی باید جور کنن . از اون طرف داستان ترمیم معدل واسه فارغ التحصیل ها روشن نیست تغییر رشته ای ها تکلیفشون روشن نیست ، معلوم هم نیست چقدر بخوان کشش بدن واسه آیین نامه یعنی ممکنه دوسه ماه همین گروه رو علاف آیین نامه کنن.
حتی کنکور اولی ها هم با این طرح ضرر میکنن
ببین شما خرداد میری امتحان نهایی میدی چند روز بعد امتحان ها متوجه میشی اع ! عربی رو گرفتم ۱۸.۵ ، یا مثلا زیست شناسی رو گرفتم ۱۹ ، اینجاست که میفهمید ای دل غافل از ده هزار نفر تو این درسها عقب افتادم ! حالا با این حجم از استرس میرید سر جلسه کنکورتون نتیجه کنکورتون میاد و میبینید حتی با درصد بالا رتبه کنکورتون مورد انتظارتون نشده . چرا ؟ چون اون دو درس باعث افت تراز شما شدند . در ضمن کنکور اولی ها نمیتونن ترمیم معدل کنن واسه کنکور اولشون و اگه ترمیم معدل کنن مثلاً تو شهریور واسه کنکور سال بعدشون اعمال میشه.
راستی اینو یادم رفت بگم
اگه قرار باشه امتحانات نهایی ۱۰۰ نمره ای واسه شما اجرا بشه نمره ۱۰۰ شما با نمره ۲۰ دیپلم دوسال پیش قراره یکسان در نظر گرفته بشن!
در ضمن پشت کنکوری هایی که من تاحالا دیدم دروس اختصاصیشون قوی تر از دروس عمومیشون بوده!

----------


## علی۲

سلام دوستان آلان ما باید چیکار کنیم مصوبه اجرامیشه یانه

----------


## _Joseph_

> *ذکر کرده بودم (((((:::
> اینجا ایرانه دوستان ... اگه حتی تا عید هم  هی بگن اجرا میشه یا نمیشه اصلا تعجب نکنید*


*دقیقا* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام دوستان آلان ما باید چیکار کنیم مصوبه اجرامیشه یانه


من که به خواهرم که 1402 کنکور داره گفتم بدون توجه به قوانین اینا درسش بخونه و عمومی ها هم جدی بگیره ، الان موضوع خیلی مهم تر از معدل رسیدگی سفت و سخت به تقلب های امسال هست اگه با متقلبای امسال برخورد جدی انجام نشه سال های آینده کل ماجرای کنکور بی معنا میشه

----------


## علی۲

آخرین اخبار از روزنامه ایران چاپ پنجشنبه 16 تیر ماه ........... خضریان سخنگوی کمیسیون اصل ۹۰ مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: کمیسیون اصل ۹۰ روز پنجشنبه با آقای رئیس جمهور جلسه داشت و این موضوع را با آقای رئیس جمهور مطرح کردیم که لازم است نسبت به آن تأملی صورت گیرد. ایشان با توجه به اینکه دغدغه جوانان را شنیدند مورد استقبالشان قرار گرفت و در همان جلسه تصمیم گرفته شد که این ابلاغ پس از ۱۵ تیر صورت گیرد ......... الان رییسی میخاد 1402 ابلاغ نشود ولی پور عباس و عاملی در کمین نشستن تا هفته بعد اگر بالاغ بشه فورا اجراییش کنند.... بچه ها خواهشا این لحظات آخر کنار نکشید و بفکر آینده تون باشید. به اینستاگرام خضریان و معاونت ریاست جمهوری پیام بدهید. رییسی احتمالا پیام های اعتراضات ما جوانان رو شنیده و بخاطر همین تا الان صبر کرده.

----------


## Mahdis79

سلام دوستان
تکلیف چیشد؟؟

----------


## Rasool24

> سلام دوستان
> تکلیف چیشد؟؟


کنکور 1402 بدون تغییر نسبت به 1401

----------


## Arnold

> *ذکر کرده بودم (((((:::
> اینجا ایرانه دوستان ... اگه حتی تا عید هم  هی بگن اجرا میشه یا نمیشه اصلا تعجب نکنید*


هرچی نزدیک به کنکور 02 بشیم 
احتمال ابلاغ و اجرا کمتر میشه .وقتی از همین الان دوستان شورا نمیتونن از مصوبه شون دفاع کنن مطعنن این طرح شکست خورده

----------


## MYDR

*مصوبه جدید کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بزودی به سازمان سنجش ابلاغ می شود*





> تهران- ایرنا- عضو  شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در پاسخ به برخی شبهات مطرح شده در خصوص نحوه  برگزاری کنکور ۱۴۰۲ و بلاتکلیفی داوطلبان  گفت: مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب  فرهنگی در مورد کنکور نهایی شده است و به زودی به همه دستگاه های ذیربط از  جمله سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ابلاغ می شود.








> بر اساس ماده ۳ (پذیرش) این ماده واحده «سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی برای  پذیرش در سال تحصیلی ۱۴۰۱ با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، ۴۰ درصد  با تأثیر مثبت و برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی ۱۴۰۲ و بعد از آن، سهم نمره کل  سابقه تحصیلی، با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، ۶۰ درصد با تأثیر  قطعی در نمره کل نهایی و مابقی ۴۰ درصد سهم آزمون اختصاصی خواهد بود».  همچنین بر اساس ماده ۵ این مصوبه «موسسه (دانشکاه) می‌­تواند در پذیرش  دانشجو در رشته‌محل­‌های پرمتقاضی حدنصاب برای نمره‌کل آزمون اختصاصی و  نمره ­کل سابقه تحصیلی تعیین و پس از تصویب شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو،  حداقل دو سال قبل از پذیرش دانشجو اعلام عمومی کند».






https://www.irna.ir/news/84816790/%D...B4%D9%88%D8%AF

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*​**امیرحسین بانکی‌پور عضو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی شامگاه شنبه در گفت و گو با خبرنگار گروه علم و آموزش ایرنا و برای رفع برخی نگرانی های مطرح شده ازسوی متقاضیان شرکت در کنکور سال آینده (۱۴۰۲) تاکید کرد که تمام امضاهای این مصوبه طی روزهای اخیر اخذ شده است و به زودی و طی روزهای آتی این مصوبه به همه سازمان های ذیربط از جمله سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور برای اجرا، ابلاغ خواهد شد.*

----------


## ArweNN

این همه مشکل هست تو اموزش
مدارس کپرنشین و بی سر و ته
معلمای نئشه و خمار و فاقد صلاحیت معلمی
مدارس بی امکانات و سطح پایین
تدریس بی کیفیت و ضعیف
بعد برای این که سیستم اموزشو ارتقا بدن
گیر دادن به معدل کوفتی
که الا و بلا باید از این سفره هفت رنگ
اینا هم سهمی ببرن
حاجی تو یبار امتحان بگیری یا ده بار ترمیم معدل کنی
بازم خانه از پای بست ویرانه
دست از سر کنکوریا بردارین
این قشر مظلوم زیر بار این همه فشار مضاعف دیگه دارن به جنون می رسن
اگه خدایی باشه
ازش می خوام نمیرم و حتی اگه یه روز به عمرم مونده باشه
حقارت و رفتن اینا رو ببینم
لعنت به پدر مادرایی که همچین بچه هایی پس انداختن
بلا به جان مردم شدن
مثل بختک افتادن رو زندگی مردم

----------


## alibestfriend

کاملن با نظر ArweNN موافقم

----------


## reza1401

*یعنی سازمان سنجش تو عرص کمتر از شیش ماه از رفتن خدایی و اومدن پورعباس از یه نهاد مستقل موثر تبدیل به یه برده ی توسری خورشده که آموزش و پرورش و شورا و مجلس و ..‌هرکدوم سعی میکنن یه چیزی بهش تحمیل کنن.ابهتی که سنجش تو دوران رحیمی کجباف(شعرباف) و خدای کسب کرده بود پورعباس همهرو به باد داد.عمدا اعلام وضعیت کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رو به تعویق اتداخته تا واسه شورا وقت بخوره.بهتون قول میدم اگه مصوبه تا اخرشهریور ابلاع نشه این تا اخرشهریور خبر وصعیت ۱۴۰۲ رو معلق نگه می داره توسایت سنجش.ازبس که ترسو و بی بخاره.*

----------


## Arnold

دهتا مصاحبه و خبر اجرا نشدن این مصوبه
با یه خبر  از اجرا شدنش برابری میکنه.. وقتی شورا مصاحبه میکنه

چهار ستون آموزش کشور به لرزه در میاد .هر بار نقض گفته های قبلی هربار یک استرس جدید بدون پاسخ گویی به هیچ احدی 


من به اعتراض ادامه میدم 
 من بدون توجه به اخبار غیر قطعی طبق قانون 01 از امروز شروع میکنم

تامام

----------


## MYDR

خوب دوستان به هر حال عید قربان هم سپری شد ...

در این بین هم عده ای هستند که همیشه بی گناه باید قربانی بشند ! پس باید صبور باشیم و تلاش کنیم و حقمون رو پیگیری کنیم !  

*مجمع  تشخیص طرح مجلس در مورد عدم صلاحیت دیوان عدالت اداری در رسیدگی به مصوبات  «شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی» و «شورای عالی فضای مجازی» را رد کرد* https://www.jamaran.news/%D8%A8%D8%AE%D8%B4-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B2%D9%86%D8%B4%D8%B1-59/1558537-%D9%85%D8%AC%D9%85%D8%B9-%D8%AA%D8%B4%D8%AE%DB%8C%D8%B5-%D8%B7%D8%B1%D8%AD-%D9%85%D8%AC%D9%84%D8%B3-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AF-%D8%B9%D8%AF%D9%85-%D8%B5%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AD%DB%8C%D8%AA-%D8%AF%DB%8C%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%B9%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA-%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C%D8%AF%DA%AF%DB%8C-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D9%85%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%B4%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%84%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%82%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D9%81%D8%B1%D9%87%D9%86%DA%AF%DB%8C-%D8%B4%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%84%DB%8C-%D9%81%D8%B6%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%85%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B2%DB%8C-%D8%B1%D8%A7-%D8%B1%D8%AF-%DA%A9%D8%B1%D8%AF


حالا این میره به شورای نگهبان و ان شاءالله کلا ردش میکنند که اگر اتفاق بیوفته جای امید بسیار هست....


در کل نا امید نباشید دوستان عزیز ! نا امیدی بدترین گناه هست ! چون فقط این ابلیس هست که کلا و برای همیشه نا امید هست ! باید به خدا توکل داشته باشیم...

این یه بیت همیشه در چنین شرایطی به یادم میاد  که حافظ عزیز می گه :
به ناامیدی از این در مرو، بزن فالی                   بُوَد که قرعهٔ دولت به نامِ ما افتد

----------


## farzaddd

این طرح فقط یک بار اجرا میشه و برای همیشه جمع میشه،دیگه شانسه قرعه به کدوم سال بیفته

----------


## Sattar___m

> سلام به همه
> یه خبر تازه 
> مصوبه بزودی ابلاغ میشه، مبارزات فایده ای نداشت 
> خسته نباشید به بچّه های فعالی مثل  @MYDR که با جان و دل با این مصوبه و تأثیر قطعی معدل به مبارزه پرداختند 
> لینک خبر: https://khabarban.com/a/35450323


هنوز گرمی ...نمیدونی چه خبره 
بزار ان شاءالله سال کنکورت این طرح رو اجرا کنن اون موقع میفهمی چه اشی برات پختن....

----------


## علی۲

دوستان حالا چی میشه خبر قطعی کی اعلام میشه

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> دوستان حالا چی میشه خبر قطعی کی اعلام میشه


*

ان شاء الله بعد از کنکور 1402*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MYDR

*آموزش و پرورش از عهده اجرای مصوبه جدید کنکوری بر نمی آید*


> مهرداد ویس کرمی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر  درباره پیش بینی رأی نمایندگان مخالف در مصوبه نهایی کنکوری شورای عالی  انقلاب فرهنگی گفت: دغدغه‌های کمیسیون آموزش هنوز درباره مصوبه کنکوری شورا  رفع نشده است، افزود: حدود دو ماه پیش کمیسیون آموزش در نامه‌ای به رئیس  جمهور مخالفت خود را با مصوبه مذکور اعلام کرده و خواستار لغو اجرای آن  برای کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ شد.
>   عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی افزود: جلسه‌ای در خصوص مصوبه  مذکور با نمایندگان مجلس برگزار نشده، حتی نظر من که ناظر سنجش هستم نیز  پرسیده نشده، چه برسد به اینکه نظر مابقی نمایندگان پرسیده شود.
>   وی اظهار داشت: مصوبه کنکور توسط اعضای شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مصوب و  نهایی شده و در صورت ابلاغ رئیس جمهور اجرایی می‌شود، اما مشکلی که وجود  دارد این است که خود سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور تاکید دارد که این مصوبه  اجرایی نیست، وزارت آموزش و پرورش ما نشان داد به ویژه در تقلب‌هایی که در  کنکور امسال صورت گرفت آمادگی برگزاری آزمون را ندارد.
>   وی ادامه داد: دستگاه‌هایی که ده‌ها مورد آن در یک شهر کوچک کشف شد،  نشان می‌دهد که همین دستگاه‌ها در امتحانات نهایی نیز به کار گرفته می‌شود،  همچنین تصحیح هوشمند برگه‌ها، زیرساخت‌ها، هزینه‌هایی دارد و بودجه‌ای که  می‌خواهد، به طور حتم آموزش پرورش از عهده آن بر نخواهد آمد.
>   عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی با بیان اینکه متأسفانه شورای عالی  انقلاب فرهنگی اصرار غیر معقولی بر مصوبه کنکور دارد افزود: ای کاش رئیس  جمهور دو سفر استانی را کنسل کند ولی برخی از کارها را جمع بندی کند، تعیین  تکلیف کنکور واجب تر از برخی از سفرها است.
>   وی افزود: متأسفانه خانواده‌ها به دلیل عدم تعیین تکلیف مصوبه کنکور  سرگردان هستند، شواهد هم نشان می‌دهد، با توجه به این موضوع که از نیمه تیر  ماه نیز گذشته‌ایم و حداقل باید تا کنکور بعدی یکسال فاصله باشد، رئیس  جمهور می‌خواهد مصوبه کنکور را با تأخیر ابلاغ کند تا در سال ۱۴۰۲ این  مصوبه اجرایی نشود. رئیس جمهور نیز متوجه شده است که این مصوبه مشکلاتی  دارد.
>   عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی با بیان اینکه اگر قرار بود این  مصوبه ابلاغ شود، باید تا الان ابلاغ می‌شد، افزود: از طرفی امکان دارد  مصوبه ابلاغ شود و به سازمان سنجش ابلاغ شود که کنکور را یکسال بعد از  ابلاغ مصوبه اجرا کند اگر سازمان سنجش بخواهد آن را اجرایی کند، در  ورودی‌های دانشگاه‌ها مشکل پیدا می‌کند بنابراین به نظر می‌رسد رئیس جمهور  می‌خواهد در اقدامی عاقلانه، این مصوبه را ابلاغ نکند و اجرای آن را یک سال  عقب بیندازد.
>   به گزارش مهر، بر اساس مصوبه جدید کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در  آزمون سال‌های ۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۳ فقط سوابق تحصیلی سال دوازدهم با تأثیر قطعی  خواهد بود و در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۴، سال یازدهم نیز اضافه می‌شود و در کنکور  سال ۱۴۰۵ سوابق تحصیلی سال دهم هم اضافه خواهد شد.
>   با مصوبه جدید، سنجش دو بخش می‌شود؛ یک بخش مربوط به سوابق تحصیلی است و  یک بخش مربوط به کنکور. تأثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در سال ۱۴۰۲ صرفاً ۴۰  درصد خواهد بود و در سال ۱۴۰۳ به ۵۰ درصد تأثیر قطعی می‌رسد و در سال ۱۴۰۵  به ۶۰ درصد تأثیر قطعی خواهد رسید.

----------


## R64

> *آموزش و پرورش از عهده اجرای مصوبه جدید کنکوری بر نمی آید*


پس الان کتابای ادبیات و عربیو شروع کنیم خوندن یا بازم ممکنه شورا یه حرکتی بزنه؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## SINA_1384

> پس الان کتابای ادبیات و عربیو شروع کنیم خوندن یا بازم ممکنه شورا یه حرکتی بزنه؟


من پیشنهاد میکنم که از تخصصی ها شروع کن، عمومی ها رو نگهدار بعد از خوندن دروس تخصصی.

----------


## Chemicalino

به عنوان کسی که در استان سیستان و بلوچستان متولد شده و 37 ساله داره اینجا زندگی میکنه و به بچه های اینجا شیمی و زبان درس داده باید بگم دلیل این آقایون برای این تصمیمشون در مورد کمک به بچه های مناطق محروم دروغ خیلی بزرگی هست که دارن در توجیه کارشون به خورد ملت میدن! اینا اصلا تصوری از مدارس و شرایط بچه های اینجا ندارن. نباید هم داشته باشن. کل زندگیشون 1 ساعت اینجا زندگی نکردن و 1 ساعت هم نمیتونن اینجا زندگی کنن! زیر اسپیلتشون پشت میزهایی که قیمتش از درآمد 1 سال خیلی ها اینجا بیشتره نشستن و دارن در مورد مشکلات دانش آموزای اینجا حرف میزنن و راهکار ارائه میدن و تصمیم میگیرن براشون! نه سطح آموزش نه سطح نمرات اینجا اصلا قابل قیاس نیست با بچه های بالا نشین پایتخت و شهرهای بزرگ، به خدا اینجا بعضیا 3-4 نفری یه کتاب تست رو مشترکا استفاده میکنن. همه امید خیلی ها اینجا همین آزمون سراسری با همون نیمچه عدالتی بود که درش وجود داشت که اونم به لطف آقایون داره از دست میره، کاش اگه این طرحو اجرا کردن حتما یه آمار"واقعی" از تعداد قبولی های این استان در رشته و دانشگاه های تاپ کشور درسالهای پیش و 1402 ارائه بشه تا متوجه عمق فاجعه ای که به بار آوردن بشن! اگه خیلی دلتون برای بچه های اینجا میسوزه، اگه به فکر عدالت آموزشی هستید، سطح مدارس و امکانات رو بهتر کنید نه اینکه با تیشه بیوفتید به جون ریشه های آخرین درخت امید خیلی ها...

----------


## MYDR

> پس الان کتابای ادبیات و عربیو شروع کنیم خوندن یا بازم ممکنه شورا یه حرکتی بزنه؟


باید صبوری کرد !  و راهی جز این نیست ...  فعلا ً که ادعا می کنند در حال جمع آوری امضا هستند که حرف کاملا چرتی بوده ! وقتی طرح بخواد اجرا بشه تا حالا از این حرفها نزده بودند تا حالا شما شنیده بودید مسئولی بگه ما داریم امضا جمع میکنیم از زیر مجموعه خودمون ؟ 
 من خودم موضوع رو در دو هفته آینده می بینم که اگر فردا جمع نشه و هفته بعدی هم جمع نشه دیگه باید بگیم برای 1402 اجرا نمیشه ... مثل خیلی ها و تقریبا همه ! فعلا روی تخصصی ها باشید تا این های از خدا نمی ترسند شاید هدایت شدند ...

----------


## MYDR

> به عنوان کسی که در استان سیستان و بلوچستان متولد شده و 37 ساله داره اینجا زندگی میکنه و به بچه های اینجا شیمی و زبان درس داده باید بگم دلیل این آقایون برای این تصمیمشون در مورد کمک به بچه های مناطق محروم دروغ خیلی بزرگی هست که دارن در توجیه کارشون به خورد ملت میدن! اینا اصلا تصوری از مدارس و شرایط بچه های اینجا ندارن. نباید هم داشته باشن. کل زندگیشون 1 ساعت اینجا زندگی نکردن و 1 ساعت هم نمیتونن اینجا زندگی کنن! زیر اسپیلتشون پشت میزهایی که قیمتش از درآمد 1 سال خیلی ها اینجا بیشتره نشستن و دارن در مورد مشکلات دانش آموزای اینجا حرف میزنن و راهکار ارائه میدن و تصمیم میگیرن براشون! نه سطح آموزش نه سطح نمرات اینجا اصلا قابل قیاس نیست با بچه های بالا نشین پایتخت و شهرهای بزرگ، به خدا اینجا بعضیا 3-4 نفری یه کتاب تست رو مشترکا استفاده میکنن. همه امید خیلی ها اینجا همین آزمون سراسری با همون نیمچه عدالتی بود که درش وجود داشت که اونم به لطف آقایون داره از دست میره، کاش اگه این طرحو اجرا کردن حتما یه آمار"واقعی" از تعداد قبولی های این استان در رشته و دانشگاه های تاپ کشور درسالهای پیش و 1402 ارائه بشه تا متوجه عمق فاجعه ای که به بار آوردن بشن! اگه خیلی دلتون برای بچه های اینجا میسوزه، اگه به فکر عدالت آموزشی هستید، سطح مدارس و امکانات رو بهتر کنید نه اینکه با تیشه بیوفتید به جون ریشه های آخرین درخت امید خیلی ها...


سلام و وقت بخیر.
 من کاملا شما رو درک میکنم.

نکته قابل توجه و مهم این هست که آقایون حتی از کلمه مناطق محروم هم سو استفاده می کنند ! مناطق محروم و مناطق کم برخوردار و مناطق بر خوردار !!!
مثلا برای مناطقی مثل سیستان میخواند سهمیه مناطق محروم رو قرار بدن ! که کار خودشون رو توجیه کنند ! به حرف این جماعت مسئول  اگر شهرهای مثل تهران و شیراز و اصفهان و.. رو برخوردار و شهرهای مثل سیستان و سرخس رو محروم در نظر بگیریم موضوع حل میشه ؟  الان با فاصله طبقاتی و گرونی های بسیار زیادی که وجود داره خیلی ها در همین شهرهای به اصلاح برخوردار وجود دارند که توان تامین هزینه های خانواده های خودشون رو ندارند! هزینه مسکن و پوشاک و گرانی مواد غذایی ! حتی در تهران مگر چقدر از بچه های دانش آموز خانواده های اونها توان پرداخت هزینه های شهریه های سنگین، هزینه کتاب های که میلیونی شدند رو دارند ؟ یا برعکس شاید در همون سیستان و سرخس و... که بهشون مناطق محروم میگند عده ای هم باشند که تمکن مالی خوبی داشته باشند و از این سهمیه ها هم نهایت سو استفاده رو ببرند !
 پس این ها به جای سیاه نمایی باید طرحی رو داشته باشند که  سهمیه ها رو بر اساس وضعیت خانواده ها تقسیم کنند که عادلانه تر باشه ! الان از همه چیز هم مالیات میگیرند و از همه وضعیت مالی افراد هم خبر دارند نظام یارانه هم که راه افتاده ( هرچند یه سری اصلاحات هم نیاز داره ) پس می تونند یک وضعیت از شرایط مالی خانواده های دانشجو یا بهتر بگیم داوطلب کنکوری داشته باشند بعدش برای اون صغری و کبری بچینند !

ولی متاسفانه اکثر اوقات از واژه های مثل سیستان و بلوچستان برای مقاصدی خاص سو استفاده میشه.

----------


## Arnold

> باید صبوری کرد !  و راهی جز این نیست ...  فعلا ً که ادعا می کنند در حال جمع آوری امضا هستند که حرف کاملا چرتی بوده ! وقتی طرح بخواد اجرا بشه تا حالا از این حرفها نزده بودند تا حالا شما شنیده بودید مسئولی بگه ما داریم امضا جمع میکنیم از زیر مجموعه خودمون ؟ 
>  من خودم موضوع رو در دو هفته آینده می بینم که اگر فردا جمع نشه و هفته بعدی هم جمع نشه دیگه باید بگیم برای 1402 اجرا نمیشه ... مثل خیلی ها و تقریبا همه ! فعلا روی تخصصی ها باشید تا این های از خدا نمی ترسند شاید هدایت شدند ...


 :Yahoo (23):  
یادمه واسه تسویه تو خدمت حدود پنجا شص تا امضا اونم تو یه روز (4 ساعت )جمع کردم .دوستان یه هفتس دارن امضا میگیرن
اینا علاوه بر اینکه از موتوری جنس گرفتن معلوم نیست چقدر رانت و رشوه گرفتن که میخوان به هر قیمتی زمان بخرن 
و در نهایت بصورت گاز امبری یدفه بگن مصوبه ابلاغ و اجرا میشه
اون موقع سیل اعتراض خیلی شدید تر خواهد بود

----------


## Arnold

https://www.mehrnews.com/news/552802...B4%DB%B0%DB%B2 
ی ادامه داد: ممکن است شخصی دیپلم نظام قدیم داشته باشد و یا ۲۰ سال از زمان فارغ التحصیلی وی می‌گذرد، اینکه برای وی ترمیم معدل انجام شود و یا اینکه فرایند آن متفاوت‌تر باشد، تصمیم گیری می‌شود.

مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد و سیاست‌های آموزش و پژوهش ستاد علم و فناوری دبیرخانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی افزود: دراین خصوص با رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش نیز صحبت کرده‌ایم و در حال تدوین آئین نامه‌ای هستند در آن آئین نامه برای این افراد راهکارهایی اعمال می‌شود، قبل از مهر باید این آئین نامه را ارائه کرده و اعلام کنند.

نیمه دوم تیر شد تا مهر

----------


## mammstein

با سلام

مگه کنکور سال 1401 تاثیر سابقه تحصیلی ۴۰ درصد قطعی بود که میگه این رویه در سال ۱۴۰۲ هم ادامه پیدا میکنه؟ آخرش تاثیر قطعیه یا مثبت؟

----------


## _Joseph_

*بالاخره چی شد این مصوبه و کشمکشها؟؟!
به نظرم از درس غافل نشید فقط .
اگر** مصوبه رو اجرایی کنن و شما هم این مدت درگیرشون بشید دو تا ضربه میخورید . هم درس نمیخونید و هم مصوبه هم که اجرایی میشه
اگرم اجرایی نشه و شما این مدت رو درگیرش بشید باز یه ضربه رو خوردید . زمان رو از دست دادید. تابستون خیلی مهمه واقعا 
فعلا که همه اگاه شدن و پیگیر ان . و رسالت شما هم تا اینجا بود که رسانه ها و مسئولین اگاه بشن . و این اتفاق افتاده . 
دیگه بعد از این از اختیار شما و من خارجه 
حالا چی شد اخر سر این مصوبه ؟؟* :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DeFeaT

> با سلام
> 
> مگه کنکور سال 1401 تاثیر سابقه تحصیلی ۴۰ درصد قطعی بود که میگه این رویه در سال ۱۴۰۲ هم ادامه پیدا میکنه؟ آخرش تاثیر قطعیه یا مثبت؟


*همون طور سر یه واکسن کلی مدت مدید طولش دادن و در اخر شل کردن و وارد کردن اونم از نوع آشغالش

اینم همونه تغییری که به احتمال 90% نخواهد کرد*

----------


## Dillon

> *بالاخره چی شد این مصوبه و کشمکشها؟؟!
> به نظرم از درس غافل نشید فقط .
> اگر** مصوبه رو اجرایی کنن و شما هم این مدت درگیرشون بشید دو تا ضربه میخورید . هم درس نمیخونید و هم مصوبه هم که اجرایی میشه
> اگرم اجرایی نشه و شما این مدت رو درگیرش بشید باز یه ضربه رو خوردید . زمان رو از دست دادید. تابستون خیلی مهمه واقعا 
> فعلا که همه اگاه شدن و پیگیر ان . و رسالت شما هم تا اینجا بود که رسانه ها و مسئولین اگاه بشن . و این اتفاق افتاده . 
> دیگه بعد از این از اختیار شما و من خارجه 
> حالا چی شد اخر سر این مصوبه ؟؟*


اریان حیدری دیروز پست گذاشته گفته من اطلاعاتی بهم رسیده که مصوبه اجرا نمیشه!

----------


## DeFeaT

> اریان حیدری دیروز پست گذاشته گفته من اطلاعاتی بهم رسیده که مصوبه اجرا نمیشه!


*نماینده های مجلس اظهار بی اطلاعی میکنن ، رییس جمهور مملکت هنوز به موضوع رسیدگی نکرده ، ولی ایشون مثل همیشه برای اسم خودش در صحنه بوده و هست ...*

----------


## _Joseph_

> اریان حیدری دیروز پست گذاشته گفته من اطلاعاتی بهم رسیده که مصوبه اجرا نمیشه!


*آریان حیدری ؟؟ منظورت همون دبیر یاضی هستش ؟؟ 
اون دیگه چه کاره است این وسط ؟
عجببب
بعد میگن مافیا نداریم و ....*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *بالاخره چی شد این مصوبه و کشمکشها؟؟!
> به نظرم از درس غافل نشید فقط .
> اگر** مصوبه رو اجرایی کنن و شما هم این مدت درگیرشون بشید دو تا ضربه میخورید . هم درس نمیخونید و هم مصوبه هم که اجرایی میشه
> اگرم اجرایی نشه و شما این مدت رو درگیرش بشید باز یه ضربه رو خوردید . زمان رو از دست دادید. تابستون خیلی مهمه واقعا 
> فعلا که همه اگاه شدن و پیگیر ان . و رسالت شما هم تا اینجا بود که رسانه ها و مسئولین اگاه بشن . و این اتفاق افتاده . 
> دیگه بعد از این از اختیار شما و من خارجه 
> حالا چی شد اخر سر این مصوبه ؟؟*


عمرا اجرا بشه اگه هم بگن اجرا میشه باز چند ماه دیگه نظرشون تغییر میکنه زرنگ اونی هست که بدون توجه به این دیوانه ها راه خودش بره

----------


## Dillon

> *آریان حیدری ؟؟ منظورت همون دبیر یاضی هستش ؟؟ 
> اون دیگه چه کاره است این وسط ؟
> عجببب
> بعد میگن مافیا نداریم و ....*


بله

----------


## _Joseph_

> عمرا اجرا بشه اگه هم بگن اجرا میشه باز چند ماه دیگه نظرشون تغییر میکنه زرنگ اونی هست که بدون توجه به این دیوانه ها راه خودش بره


*آره .
کلا تو این مملکت باید سرتو بندازی پاینی کار خودتو بکنی . اخبار رو بخوای دنبال کنی بیچاره میشی رسما*

----------


## _Joseph_

*اینو یکی از کانالا دیدم خوب بود 

*

----------


## farzaddd

حالا بشینیم اختصاصی بخونیم تا ببینیم چی میشه،وقتی سلطان ،دستور داده باشه نتیجه میشه همین،هنوز‌ نتونستن آیین نامه شو بنویسن،اینا فقط دردشون اینه که پول رتبه بندی معلما رو در بیارن واینکه جلوی هجوم به رشته تجربی رو بگیرن،
باز سر حرفم هستم ،این مصوبه نه قابلیت اجرا داره و نه امکاناتشو،فقط دستور سلطان پشتشه،با خیال راحت درساتونو بخونید و در کنارش تو اعتراضات مجازی و کارزارها شرکت کنید،

----------


## Carolin

همه چی بستگی به هزینه های سازمان سنجش داره 

احتمالا بخاطر هزینه بر بودن طراحی 7-8 -10 سری عمومی و دژمنی با زبان فارسی این درسا رُ حذف کنن (حالا نه حتما 1402 ولی صدرصد  حذف میشن)
و احتمالا بخاطر درامد زا بودن دوکنکور درسال این طرحُ  اجرا کنن (که انتخاب رشته هر دوتا فقط تو مرداد سال بعد انجام میشه)

*و بطور 100 درصد هیچوقت امتحان نهایی نمیگیرند*

----------


## Hadi.Z

> اریان حیدری دیروز پست گذاشته گفته من اطلاعاتی بهم رسیده که مصوبه اجرا نمیشه!


* با این که منم نظرم همینه - واسه 402 -
ولی آریان حیدری همونیه که میگفت طبق رابطی که در سازمان سنجش داره: 
کنکور 1400 ساده ترین کنکور قرن خواهد بود *_**

----------


## farzaddd

آریان حیدری یه شخصیت لودِه،کللاش،که از ساده لوحی همه استفاده میکنه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> پس الان کتابای ادبیات و عربیو شروع کنیم خوندن یا بازم ممکنه شورا یه حرکتی بزنه؟


به نظر من قسمتای مهمشو بخونین مثل اعداد و ترجمه و جمله فعلیه و ...

----------


## _Joseph_

> * با این که منم نظرم همینه - واسه 402 -
> ولی آریان حیدری همونیه که میگفت طبق رابطی که در سازمان سنجش داره: 
> کنکور 1400 ساده ترین کنکور قرن خواهد بود *_**


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Arnold

امروز عصر قرار بود پور عباس راجب تقلب 01 و احتمالا 02 صحبت کنه چی شد ؟

----------


## امید رسولی

وزیر علوم عدم امکان اجرای مصوبه شورایعالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ را به صورت تلویحی اعلام کرد

منادی سفیدان رئیس کمیسیون آموزش:

در نشست امروز رییس سازمان سنجش و وزیر علوم تلویحا اعلام کرده‌اند که امکان اجرای مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برای حذف کنکور سال 1402 وجود ندارد. احتمالا از سال 1403 آزمون سراسری کنکور به شکلی که شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برنامه ریزی کرده است برگزار خواهد شد؛ البته این موضوع باید توسط مجلس تصویب شود.

والسلام علیکم والرحمه الله وبرکاته

----------


## SINA_1384

سلام
یه خبر خوب
این مصوبه قابلیت اجرایی نداره و قرار نیست ابلاغ بشه، خیالتون راحت 
https://www.imna.ir/news/587775/%D8%...A8%D8%A7%D8%B1

----------


## Rasool24

شماهم دنبال زیر بغل مار میگردین. یه هفته پیش گفتن اجرا نمیشه دیگه. بیان به تک تکتون دایرکت بدن؟

----------


## Chemicalino

> شماهم دنبال زیر بغل مار میگردین. یه هفته پیش گفتن اجرا نمیشه دیگه. بیان به تک تکتون دایرکت بدن؟


In rel with Konkur  :Yahoo (90): 
direct=block
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Sa.sa

به گزارش روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش، در بخشی از این اطلاعیه آمده است: با توجه به ضرورت ابلاغ شیوه‌نامه آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۲ به اطلاع داوطلبان عزیز می‌رساند آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۲ بر مبنای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب سال ۱۳۹۲ مجلس محترم شورای اسلامی و اصلاحیه آن در سال ۱۳۹۵ همانند آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۱ برگزار می‌شود.

در این اطلاعیه تصریح شده است: تغییرات جزئی مورد نیاز و مصوب شورای سنجش و پذیرش برای آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۲ متعاقباً اطلاع‌رسانی خواهد شد و در صورت ابلاغ هرگونه قانون یا مصوبه جدید، تغییرات برای آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۳ و به بعد اعمال خواهد شد.

انتهای پیام/

----------


## Rainbow7

بخوانید دیگه

----------


## MYDR

*الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ الَّذِی جَعَلَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَمَسِّکِینَ بِوِلاَیَهِ أَمِیرِ  الْمُؤْمِنِینَ وَ الْأَئِمَّهِ عَلَیْهِمُ السَّلاَمُ* 


عید غدیر هم در پیش هست که باید حسابی شاد بود و این سرانجام فعلی این مصوبه برای کنکور 1402 هم هم عیدی ما بوده از طرف خدا !

خدا را شکر که سرانجام کنکور 1402 هم مشخص شد و دیگه حدس و گمان ها و... هم تموم شد.

خوب دوستان عزیز وقتی شده تا نفسی راحت کنیم...

تشکر از همه اندک افرادی که همراهی کردند و اعتراض و پیگری ها رو داشتند ... ان شاءالله که همگی موفق و تندرست باشید و در جهت عدالت مبارزه کنید.

امیدوارم امیدوارم  یه سری از خدا  بی خبر دوباره فتنه راه نندازند و مدام حرف های چرت و پرت نگند !

شاد و پیروز باشید.

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

تبریک برا پیروزی 
هرکاری در توان دارید بکنید تا 402 دیگه خلاص بشید از شر کنکور.منکه میخام از جون مایه بزارم برا 402 :Yahoo (4): 
تا دیگه گیر این اما اگرها نیفتم

----------


## Arnold

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم

بریم گزارش مطالعه 02 :Yahoo (4): 
یا علی

----------


## fateme.Sa

دوستان این یعنی تاثیر معدل ۴۰درصد قطعی نمیشه؟؟؟ دیروز که خبر تو سایتا پخش شد که کنکور ۴۰۲ تاثیر۴۰درصد قطعی هست

----------


## Sattar___m

> دوستان این یعنی تاثیر معدل ۴۰درصد قطعی نمیشه؟؟؟ دیروز که خبر تو سایتا پخش شد که کنکور ۴۰۲ تاثیر۴۰درصد قطعی هست


نه دوست عزیز
کنکور ۰۲ مثل کنکور ۰۱ برگزار میشه پس خیالت راحت باشه از این بابت

----------


## farzaddd

باشد که به حرفای من ایمان بیاورید،این مصوبه نه تنها سال دیگه بلکه تا ۱۵۰۰ قابلیت اجرا شدن نداره،

----------


## mohammad_kh199

این چی میگه پس؟
https://www.instagram.com/p/Cf82gy1o...d=YmMyMTA2M2Y=

----------


## farzaddd

https://www.isna.ir/news/14010422150...86%D8%AC%D8%B4
آخر نفهمیدیم چی شد سنجش اطلاعیه زده شورا رد میکنه،عجیبه واقعا،این همه پافشاری شورا برای چیه؟

----------


## Sattar___m

وزیر علوم:کنکور ۱۴۰۲ همانند کنکور ۱۴۰۱ برگزار خواهد شد

----------


## S h i v a

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

چشونه اینا؟ ملت از تابستون میخوان درس بخونن تازه این آقا مهرماه میخواد تکلیف رو مشخص کنه
اینا رو کی میاره سرکار برا همه تصمیم بگیرن  :Y (734): 

من که رفتم درسمو بخونم عمومیارم میخونمممم بشینم پای تصمیم ایشون کل سال رفته :troll (9): 
فک کنم این جناب کم نمیاره تا روز کنکور کلافه مون میکنه

----------


## SINA_1384

سلام
دوستان کنکوری ۴۰۲، این خبرا رو ول کنید، چیکار دارید که این مصوبه ابلاغ بشه یا نه؛ یکی میگه ابلاغ میشه، یکی میگه نمیشه، سنجش میگه نه، شورا میگه آره و.‌..، این بچّه بازی هایی که بر سر مصوبه می کنن ممکنه خیلی طول بکشه، حتّیٰ ممکنه تا پایان سال ۴۰۱ هم طول بکشه و روز به روز بگن که ابلاغ شد یا نشد. شما برین و مطالعهٔ کنکور رو با خوندن دروس اختصاصی شروع کنید و دروس عمومی رو برا بعد از خوندن کامل تخصصی نگه دارید، اگه این مصوبه به طور قطعی ابلاغ نشه بعد از مطالعهٔ دروس تخصصی، مطالعهٔ دروس عمومی رو شروع کنید؛ درگیر این خبر ها هم نشین و خودتون رو ناراحت نکنید‌.

----------


## keyvan_rt

به مزخرفات شورا اهمیت ندین.خیلی خنده دار شدن دیگه
یارو میگه چون سال تحصیلی از مهر شروع میشه اشکال نداره تکلیف ابلاغ تا اون موقع مشخص نشه :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
اینا از کجا اومدن؟؟؟تو مغزشون چی هست؟؟

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> به مزخرفات شورا اهمیت ندین.خیلی خنده دار شدن دیگه
> یارو میگه چون سال تحصیلی از مهر شروع میشه اشکال نداره تکلیف ابلاغ تا اون موقع مشخص نشه
> اینا از کجا اومدن؟؟؟تو مغزشون چی هست؟؟


*سرگین اسب*

----------


## keyvan_rt

بیخود درگیر نشین. با خیال راحت بشینین درستونو بخونین
تا تیر 1402 هزاران مصاحبه و حاشیه دیگه ایجاد میشه. سنجش رسما اطلاعیه داد که 1402 بدون تغییره

----------


## Dillon

امشب دبیر شورا گفت که مصوبه صدرصد اجرا میشه

پ. ن:رسما ****به سازمان سنجش

----------


## Dillon

ولی سازمان سنجش هیچکارست
مهم اینه رئیس جمهور مصوبه رو ابلاغ کنه یا نه!

----------


## keyvan_rt

وقتی اطلاعیه رسمی سنجش اومده همه چی تمومه و تکلیف مشخصه. کسی که سال دیگه نتیجه میگیره اطلاعیه رو خونده و با خیال راحت نشسته سر درسش.کسی هم که پای رجزخوانی و شاخ و شونه کشیدن این احمقا تو مصاحبه هاشون بشینه تا تیر 1402 درگیر حاشیه‌اس

----------


## reza1401

*شورا به قدری بد عمل کرده که زلفی گلم توپیج دقیقا با حالت کنایه وار نوشته قانون فصل الخطابه و همون اطلاعیه ی سنجشو گذاشته.یعنی آقایون نفهم توی شورا !!قانون گفته ابلاغ باید حتما یه سال قبل کنکور باشه و چون تا الان ابلاع نشده دیگه به ۱۴۰۲ نمی رسه و درصورت ابلاع دراینده میره واسه ۱۴۰۳.کبگانیان وسوزنچی و عاملی و برزویی اگه روزی سه نوبتم مصاحبه کنن قانون که عوص نمیشه.جالبه چندماهه ادعا میکنن مصوبه قراره ابلاع بشه بعد وقتی نمیشه میگن داریم امضا جمع میکنیمپس ببخشید تا الان چه علطی داشتید می کزدید که هنوز چندتا امصا نتونستید جمع کنید تو این یه سال!!این نشون میده حتی نظر رئیس جمهورم نتونستن جلب کنن.وگرنه تا الان فرصت کافی واسه ابلاغش داشتن اگه قراربود اجراشه*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> ولی سازمان سنجش هیچکارست
> مهم اینه رئیس جمهور مصوبه رو ابلاغ کنه یا نه!


جزء معدود کامنت های مفید :Yahoo (1): 

رییس جمهور هم ابلاغ نخواهد کرد. کلی کتاب عمومی کنکور وجود داره مافیای کنکور عمرا نمیذارن اینا از بین برن

----------


## Dean

دوباره کبگانیان خررررررر اومده مصاحبه کرده که اره صددرصد اجرا میشه. 
یک فریم از زندگی در ایران .... بیچاره من و هم نسل هام ....

----------


## alibestfriend

از شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و عاملی و کبگانیان متنفرم

----------


## thanks god

از حرف های متناقض تعجب نکنید، وقتی با سواد ها بی کار هستن و بی سواد ها بهترین مقام رو دارن ، وقتی برای پیشرفت و رسیدن به پست های اصلی و مهم فقط و فقط درس های یک حوزه خاص ( که میدونید چیه ) رو باید بخونی و هیچ چیز از علوم روز و حتی علوم 100 سال پیش رو ندونی ، همین میشه :/

هعی

----------


## R64

> *
> دوست گرامی یعنی شما واقعا تحصیلات آکادمیک دارید و به این نتیحه رسیدید که مافیای دروس عمومی مانع اجرای مصوبه میشن ؟!!!!! شما خبر دارید که سود اجرای این مصوبه چند صد برابره فروش  کل کتاب های عمومی بازار هست ؟ واقعا با طرز فکرایی مثل شما همین مسوولین هم از سرمون زیادن  اصلا با اجرای مصوبه نه موسسات کنکور نه انتشارات کنکوری نه آزمون های آزمایشی نه مشاوران کنکور ضرر میکنن که هیچ درآمدشون با پخش شدن رقابت در سه پایه زیاد تر هم میشه و پای آموزش و پرورش هم به این درآمد باز خواهد شد . بازنده این مصوبه فقط دانش آموزان هستن ولاغیر*


دقیقا، اگر عمومی ها حذف میشد دوستان فرصت طلب بیزنس کنکور پک ها، کتاب ها و کلاس ها، دوره ها و ... ویژه نهایی و پیشرفته برای دروس اختصاصی میساختن، برای همینه که شما نمی‌بینی موسسه ای رو که مخالفت کنه با این طرح، این مصوبه صرفا سود n میلیاردی هفتگی شون رو چند برابر میکرد....

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> دقیقا، اگر عمومی ها حذف میشد دوستان فرصت طلب بیزنس کنکور پک ها، کتاب ها و کلاس ها، دوره ها و ... ویژه نهایی و پیشرفته برای دروس اختصاصی میساختن، برای همینه که شما نمی‌بینی موسسه ای رو که مخالفت کنه با این طرح، این مصوبه صرفا سود n میلیاردی هفتگی شون رو چند برابر میکرد....


*پس چرا نشر دریافت اینقدر مخالفه*

----------


## R64

> *پس چرا نشر دریافت اینقدر مخالفه*


اونا که یک صدم موسساتی مثل گاج و خیلی سبز و ماز و ... مخاطب ندارن و جزو معدود کسایی که مخالفت کردن، همین گاج سریعا کتابایی تحت عنوان میکرو نهایی چاپ کرد پارسال در حالی که صد نوع کتاب عمومی منتشر دارن، ماز کلا موافق این طرح بود پارسال و ... مافیای کنکور بالاخره ماهیش رو هر جوره از مرداب کنکور میگیره

----------


## reza1401

> *پس چرا نشر دریافت اینقدر مخالفه*


*سبطی جز مولفین اندیشه سازان قدیمه و یه برند معتبره.وضعیتش تو ادبیات چیزی شبیه وصعیت بازرگان توشیمیه.اگه عمومیایکنکورم نباشه از طریق اختصاصی های انسانی یا تدریس واسه آزمون ورودی تیزهوشان و حتی المپیاد ادبی میتونه فعالیتشو ادامه بده.تازه تا همین حالا بارشو بسته.اگه مخالفتی کرده به خاطر درخواست داوطلبابوده.سال ۹۴ هم که تاثیر قطعی معدل وسطبود اتفاقا با اینکه عمومیا توکنکور همچنان بودن بازم سبطی مخالفت کردویکی از ارکان موثر در لغو اون مصوبه بود.یعنی مخالفتش صرفا به خاطر شغلش نبود*

----------


## Selfish

> دوباره کبگانیان خررررررر اومده مصاحبه کرده که اره صددرصد اجرا میشه. 
> یک فریم از زندگی در ایران .... بیچاره من و هم نسل هام ....


توی ج.ا.ایران  کم مسئول پست و بی شرف و عشق مصاحبه و تصویری امثال این کبگانیان کم نداریم .
واقعا آدم دلش میخواد بمیره حقارت تا کجا آخه پست فطرت: )

----------


## farzaddd

ریییس جمهور ابلاغ نکرده یعنی ایراد کار زیاده,این مصوبه ناپخته لغو شده است،همون اطلاعیه سنجش درسته،اطلاعیه رسمی سنجش

----------


## Dillon

تنها چیزی که واضحه این مصوبه پولی خوبی توشه هم واسه دولت هم موسسات مختلف

----------


## Rasool24

عزیزان .برادران . دلاوران . نام آوران
کنکور 1402 تغییر نمیکنه. اگه تا دیروز حدس و گمان بود با اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش رسمی شد.
این حرفایی هم که اعضای شورا میزنن فقط جنگ روانیه. همیشه بازنده طول میکشه تا شکست رو قبول کنه. (این جمله رو خودم گفتم به اسم دکتر شریعتی و فلان امام بهتون نندازن)

----------


## _Joseph_

:Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75): همین

----------


## Saeedt

خب اطلاعیه آخر سازمان

----------


## safari123

این کبگانیان رو کجای دلم بزارم: ✅ نحوه برگزاری کنکور ۱۴۰۲ 

اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش در خصوص کنکور سال آینده نادرست است


کبگانیان دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی: 
اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش در خصوص کنکور سال آینده نادرست است. کنکور سال بعد با تاثیر قطعی 40 درصد انجام می‌شود. نظام آموزش و پرورش نباید در کلاس‌های کنکور گم شود. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dillon

> این کبگانیان رو کجای دلم بزارم: ✅ نحوه برگزاری کنکور ۱۴۰۲ 
> 
> ������اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش در خصوص کنکور سال آینده نادرست است
> 
> 
> کبگانیان دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی: 
> ������اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش در خصوص کنکور سال آینده نادرست است. کنکور سال بعد با تاثیر قطعی 40 درصد انجام می‌شود. نظام آموزش و پرورش نباید در کلاس‌های کنکور گم شود.


امروز سنجش دوباره اطلاعیه زدو گفت کنکور 402تغییر نمیکنه
فک کنم رئیس جمهورهم موافق سازمان سنجش باشه چون هیچ چیزی ابلاغ نکرد

----------


## maahi_100

فقط حاشیه و حواس پرتی ایجاد میکنه. یه آزمون در سال که اینهمه وقت رگزار شده و باید روی برگزاریش تسلط داشته باشن هرسال این همه ایراد و حرف و حدیث داره، اونوقت چجوری می تونن دوبار در سال رو مدیریت کنن.

----------


## Momodasa

سلام. پس تاثیر معدل 40 درصد مثبت هست؟! ترمیم نمیخاد؟!

----------


## ..Masoumeh..

> سلام. پس تاثیر معدل 40 درصد مثبت هست؟! ترمیم نمیخاد؟!


بله برای 1402 بصورت مثبت هستش
و طبیعتاً با توجه به اینکه مصوبه ابلاغ نشد نیازی به ترمیم معدل هم نیست

----------


## Rasool24

*رئیس سازمان سنجش به مهر خبر داد:*

*سازمان سنجش از قوانین تخطی نمی‌کند/مصوبه کنکوری به سنجش ابلاغ نشد*




> رئیس سازمان سنجش تاکید کرد: نکته ای که باید به آن توجه کرد این است که  بعد از ۱۵ تیر قوانین جدید امکان اجرا ندارند و در غیر این صورت سازمان  سنجش تخطی از قانون کرده است اما برای ما دغدغه های داوطلبان مهم است و  اینکه *داوطلبان نگران نباشد و برنامه ریزی خود را تحت الشعاع این موضوعات  قرار ندهند.*
>   وی اظهار داشت: سازمان سنجش مجری قانون است و بر اساس اطلاعیه هایی که  سازمان سنجش صادر می کند پای اجرای قانون مصوب نیز هستیم. *داوطلبان کنکور  ۱۴۰۲ مطمئن باشند که مشمول تغییرات کنکوری نیستند.
> *

----------


## Rasool24

رسما ر...د به شورا

----------


## alibestfriend

آیت الله دکتر سیدابراهیم رئیسی، رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ماده واحده "تکمیل و اصلاح موادی از سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی(پس از پایان متوسطه) مصوب 1400/04/15" که در جلسات 855 و 863 مورخ 1400/11/05 و 1401/03/17 شوراي عالي انقلاب فرهنگي به تصویب رسیده است، را برای اجرا ابلاغ کرد.
به گزارش مرکز خبر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، ماده واحده "تکمیل و اصلاح موادی از سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی (پس از پایان متوسطه) مصوب 1400/04/15"  به شرح ذیل است:


وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری
وزارت آموزش و پرورش
وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی
سازمان صداوسیمای جمهوری اسلامی ایران
ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور
شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو
شورای سنجش‌وپذیرش دانشجو در دوره‌های تحصیلات‌تکمیلی در دانشگاهها‌ومراکزآموزش‌عا  لی‌کشور
مجلس شورای اسلامی
قوه قضائیه
سازمان بازرسی کل کشور


ماده واحده "تکمیل و اصلاح موادی از سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی (پس از پایان متوسطه) مصوب 1400/04/15" که در جلسات 855 و 863 مورخ 1400/11/05 و 1401/03/17 شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به تصویب رسیده است، به شرح ذیل برای اجرا ابلاغ می‌شود:
ماده واحده - مواد و بندهایی از مصوبه سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی (پس از پایان متوسطه) مصوب 1400/04/15 شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، به شرح ذیل تکمیل و اصلاح می‌گردد:
1- عبارت «سال آخر» از بند 1 ماده 1 (تعریف سابقه تحصیلی)، حذف می‌گردد.
2- تبصره 1 ماده 2 به شرح زیر اصلاح می‌گردد:
عبارت «...که به ترتیب توسط سازمان و وزارت آموزش و پرورش پیشنهاد می‌شود، توسط شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تعیین و هر سه سال قابل بازنگری خواهد بود و تا قبل از شروع سال تحصیلی مربوطه (پایان شهریور)، اطلاع رسانی شود…» جایگزین عبارت «...توسط شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تعیین و هر سه سال قابل بازنگری خواهد بود و حداقل دو سال قبل از اجرا باید اطلاع رسانی عمومی شود ...» می‌شود.
3- تبصره 3 و 4 به ذیل ماده 2 به شرح زیر اضافه می‌گردد:
تبصره 3: وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری ظرف مدت شش ماه آیین‌نامه تفکیک سنجش از پذیرش را تدوین و جهت تصویب به ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور ارائه می‌نماید.
«تبصره4: دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی کما فی‌السابق (به استثنای 4 رشته؛ پزشکی، دندانپزشکی، داروسازی، دامپزشکی) با هماهنگی شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، نسبت به پذیرش دانشجو برای این دانشگاه اقدام می‌نماید.»

4- بند 3 ماده 3 به صورت زیر اصلاح می‌گردد:
«سهم نمره سابقه تحصیلی برای سنجش و  پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در رشته‌های پرمتقاضی در سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان40 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی  1403-1404 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان50 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1404 - 1405 فقط پایه یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی و برای سال تحصیلی 1405 - 1406 و بعد از آن  پایه‌های دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی خواهد بود.»

5- ماده 4 به صورت زیر اصلاح می‌گردد:
«وزارت آموزش و پرورش موظف است نسبت به ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان اقدام نماید به گونه‌ای که برای سنجش و  پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی از سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 و به  بعد همه فارغ‌التحصیلان دارای سوابق تحصیلی باشند.»
6- تبصره ماده 4 حذف می‌گردد.
7- عبارت زیر به عنوان ماده ۹ جدید اضافه می‌گردد:
ماده 9- «ضوابط اجرایی و سایر شرایط مربوط به این مصوبه مانند مفاد ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی و تعداد تکرار آن و تاثیر آن و نحوه اعمال میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای پایه‌های مختلف تحصیلی در نظام آموزشی    6-3-3 و دیپلم  و پیش دانشگاهی در نظام آموزشی قبلی و متقاضیان از شاخه فنی و حرفه‌ای و کار دانش و گروه‌های آزمایشی هنر و زبان، پس از تصویب در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با رعایت تبصره یک ماده 2 این مصوبه و در راستای تحقق عدالت آموزشی به اطلاع ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور می‌رسد.»
8- بند ذیل جایگزین ماده 9 قبلی می‌گردد:
ماده 10- «این مصوبه مشتمل بر 10 ماده و ۲ تبصره در جلسات 855 و 863 مورخ 1400/11/05 و 1401/3/17 شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به تصویب رسید و از تاریخ تصویب، برای سازمان‌ها و و دستگاه‌ها لازم‌الاجرا خواهد بود.»

----------


## Dillon

الان چیشد:/

----------


## آریو

چیشده :/

----------


## آریو

3 خط اخر گفته از تاریخ تصویب اجرا!!!

----------


## alibestfriend

اگر بنا باشه که برای سال ۱۴۰۲ اجرا بشه خود سایت سازمان سنجش طی یکی دو روز آینده اطلاع رسانی می کنه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

چه زوری میزنن که هرجور هست اجرا شه بیچاره داوطلبا

----------


## Hans_Landa

هر طور حساب مبکنم امتحان نهایی نمی تونه معیار مناسبی باشه  :Yahoo (77):  خدا ب کنکوریا صبر بده

----------


## mohammad_kh199

دقت کردین اون ده بار ترمیم رو برداشتن؟؟؟ گذاشتن در اختیار شورای سنجش اینم یه استرس جدید یعنی ثانیه به ثانیه زندگی تو این مملکت استرسه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

بچه ها نوشته سال تحصیلی 1402_1403دوازدهم 40درصد قطعی،کنکور 402 اگه بود میزد سال تحصیلی 1401_1402.درسته؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> *واسه همینه که میگن عمومی از کنکور نباید حذف بشه دیگه  عزیزان فارسی نوشته که اولین تاثیر  قطعی برای سال تحصیلی ۱۴۰۲-۱۴۰۳ هست الان سال تحصیلیه ۱۴۰۱- ۱۴۰۲ هست اون بندی هم که نوشته از الان باید اجرا بشه یعنی باید از الان مقدماتش رو درست کنن تا برای کنکور سال ۱۴۰۳ تاثیر قطعی بشه والسلام از همون ۱۵ تیرم گفتن که رییس جمهور گذاشته مصوبه رو بعد از۱۵ تیر ابلاغ کنه که برای ۱۴۰۲ تغییری نباشه*


1440 هم اجرا نمیشه

----------


## reza1401

فقط یه حالت واسه اجراش وجود داره واسه امسال اونم اینه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رو مردادماه برگزارکنن که قانون یه سال فاصله رعایت شده باشه!
از اعضای موذی شورا بعید نیست حتی واسه اینکه امسال اجراش کنن کنکورم تا مرداد به تعویق بندازن!
*هرچند به احتمال نود درصد به بالا دیگه واسه ۱۴۰۲ اجرا نمیشه*

----------


## safari123

عمرا اگه این مصوبه اجرا بشه ببینید کی گفتم: به چند دلیل:
1- فرض کن یهو تو کل کشور همه ترمیم کنن حدودا اگه به غیر از 12 رو درنظر بگیریم 11 و 10 رو هم بچه تابستونش شرکت کنن جمعیت تخمینی حدود 2 میلیون نفر میشه که یهو میریزن سر آموزش پرورش و دردسرش حتی از خود کنکور به مراتب وحشتناک تر خواهد شد
2-اعتراض بچه ها و خانواده هاشون مبنی بر تقلب تو امتحان نهایی که حتی یکیشونم به دیوان عدالت شکایت کنه کافیه
3-کنکور دو بار در سال خیلی مبهمه چون باید از قبلش خیلی چیز ها رو آماده کنن و ساختار داشته باشه قانون داشته باشه ینی نیم سال اول و دوم رو حتی اشاره هم نکردن
4-این قانون باعث تبعیضه بین مدارس غیر انتفاعی و دولتی و بشدت خراب میکنه عدالت آموزشی رو
5-در دروس عمومی هم مافیای کنکور تبدیل میشن به مافیای امتحان نهایی و بعدش باید اونوقت جلوی مجید حسینی که بگیرن که نشوره بندازتشون رو بند

تنها چیزی که میتونن از این قانون اجرا کنن دو کنکور در هر ساله که اونم بعید میدونم با این عدم شفاف سازی
امکان داره مثل 94 95 که تاثیر رو قطعی کردن این مصوبه رو هم 1403 آزمایشی اجرا کنن اما بعدش خودشون میفهمن برای اینکه تفکیک کنن دانش آموزا رو تا ببینن کی بره کامپیوتر شریف و پزشکی تهران و حقوق تهران تا پیام نور آزاد ِ کنکور خیلی ساده تر و راحت تر از امتحان نهایی تشریحیه که تو اگه نصف جواب رو هم بنویسی بازم نمره میگیری!!!

اینا خیلی وقته سیکتیر کردن خودشون خبر ندارن :Yahoo (79):

----------


## ..Masoumeh..

امیدوارم کلا اجرا نشه چه 1402 چه سالهای بعدش

----------


## safari123

> امیدوارم کلا اجرا نشه چه 1402 چه سالهای بعدش


عمرا نتونن به قول دوستمون تا 1440 هم نمیشه

----------


## reza1401

*دلیل اصلی زور زدن شورا همین لایحه رتبه بندی معلماست.ظاهرا دولت رو درآمد ناشی از ترمیم معدل واسه پرداخت حقوق لایحه میخواد استفاده کنه.یعنی شورا اومده از کیسه ی خلیفه(داوطلبای کنکور)بذل و بخشش کرده به اموزش و پرورش!!اونوقت کبگانیان مصاحبه میکنه ما با مافیای کنکور درحال جنگیم)*

----------


## safari123

> *دلیل اصلی زور زدن شورا همین لایحه رتبه بندی معلماست.ظاهرا دولت رو درآمد ناشی از ترمیم معدل واسه پرداخت حقوق لایحه میخواد استفاده کنه.یعنی شورا اومده از کیسه ی خلیفه(داوطلبای کنکور)بذل و بخشش کرده به اموزش و پرورش!!اونوقت کبگانیان مصاحبه میکنه ما با مافیای کنکور درحال جنگیم)*


اینم حرفیه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## farzaddd

از ۱۴۰۳ به بعد شد دیگه،مشکل چیه

----------


## farzaddd

ضمنا اینجا ایرانه ،این‌ مصوبه تا ۱۵۰۰ هم اجرا نمیشه با خیال راحت درستونو بخونید

----------


## mohammad_kh199

استوری مااااز

----------


## mammstein

چند روز پیش در سایت سنجش در رابطه با تاثیر معدل پرسیدم و جوابی که دادند رو ضمیمه کردم میتونین ببینین

----------


## Biomedical Eng

بهترین راه تحریم کردن موسسه هایی مثل گاج و ماز و ... هست من به شخصه برای هیچکدوم از محصولاتشون مبلغ پرداخت نخواهم کرد. خدا برکت بده به تلگرام

----------


## farzaddd

از ۱۴۰۳ به بعده ،اون ماز هم گیجن

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> از ۱۴۰۳ به بعده ،اون ماز هم گیجن


گیج نیستن دنبال افزایش درآمد از کلاس های نهایی و جزوه های جدید هستند

----------


## reza333

*اگر واقعا از 1402 بخاد اجرا بشه ، مشخصه کبگانیان و عاملی به بارگاه سلطان خیلی بیشتر نزدیکن تا رئیسی و چند نماینده  که سریع ورق و برگردوندن . حرف چاکران بارگاه سلطان سریع باید اجرا بشه .*

----------


## Landling

*چقد این ماز بی شرفه واقعا*

----------


## alibestfriend

متاسفانه اون جور که بوش میاد اجرا میشه خبر شبکه یک اعلام کرد تسلیت من که نظام جدیدم و ۵ تا از نمره های نهاییم ۲۰ هست موندم توش کار نظام قدیمی ها واقعن سخته

----------


## khashayarramini

..

----------


## khashayarramini

..

----------


## pouria.sh

> *دلیل اصلی زور زدن شورا همین لایحه رتبه بندی معلماست.ظاهرا دولت رو درآمد ناشی از ترمیم معدل واسه پرداخت حقوق لایحه میخواد استفاده کنه.یعنی شورا اومده از کیسه ی خلیفه(داوطلبای کنکور)بذل و بخشش کرده به اموزش و پرورش!!اونوقت کبگانیان مصاحبه میکنه ما با مافیای کنکور درحال جنگیم)*


واقعا عجیبه ...
واقعا مسخرس ...
یعنی چطور ممکنه این حرف مضحک رو چندین بار در این تاپیک بگن و کسی هم اعتراضی نکنه(و بلکه بعضی ها تایید کنن این حرف رو!)
شما اگه تمام درس های مثلا سال دوازدهم رو هم بخوای بری امتحان بدی از اول یه چیزی حدود ۵۰۰ تومن میشه(البته اگه غیرحضوری ثبت نام کنید)
اگه دو پایه دهم و یازدهم رو هم بخواید بدید نهایت یک ملیون و نیم میشه حدودا(که برای سال دیگه فقط دوازدهم تاثیر داره)
معلما یک قشر نسبتا بزرگ و پراکنده هستند(به وسعت تمام ۳۱ استان ایران) و مشکل مالی و مطالبات اون‌ها به قدری بزرگ هستش که حتی اگه به فرض محال در یک ترم امتحانات اگه ۱ ملیون نفر هم شرکت کنند (که بعید میدونم تو تاریخ امتحانات نهایی ایران همچین چیزی داشته باشیم برای یک پایه مشخص)،حتی یک بخش کوچیک هم از مطالبات معلمان رو هم نمیشه با این پول پرداخت کرد
چجور همچین چیز بی ربطی به ذهنتون میاد؟
ترمیم معدل یک فرصت هست برای جبران کم کاری یا نابرابری های گذشته‌ی تحصیلی دانش‌آموز
دلیل هجوم احتمالی هم نه سود پروری نهاد آموزش و پرورش بلکه توهم و رویای پزشک شدن هستش



> ترمیم معدل که سه ساله برگزار نمیشه این از این
> دیپلم مجدد هم باید کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت دائم داشته باشی یا دانشجو باشی به جز این سه حالت نمیشه (با معافیت دانش آموزی و معافیت یک ساله بعد از تحصیل و معافیت های موقت دیگه اصلا نمیشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت)
> پس در شرایط کنونی نمیشه به ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد فکر کرد 
> باید آیین نامه بیاد ببینیم شرایط ترمیم معدل چطوره و تغییر رشته ای ها آیا بازم لازمه دیپلم مجدد بگیرن؟ (یه مدلی هم که ممکنه بشه اینجوریه که امتحانات نهایی آزاد برگزار بشه بدون نیاز به دیپلم مجدد طرف با هزینه خودش هر امتحان نهایی از هر رشته ای که دلش خواست شرکت کنه و واسه خودش سوابق تحصیلی رشته دلخواه رو ایجاد کنه)


مطمئن هستید ترمیم معدل در ۳ سال گذشته وجود نداشته؟
بله برای دیپلم مجدد باید پایان خدمت رو به پایان رسونده باشید یا معاف شده باشید
ولی حتی اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه بهتره ترمیم کرد یا دیپلم مجدد گرفت 
اگه کسی میخواد معدلش رو تغییر بده بهتره از الان برای شهریور یا دی تلاش کنه و فرصت رو از دست نده



> بهترین راه تحریم کردن موسسه هایی مثل گاج و ماز و ... هست من به شخصه برای هیچکدوم از محصولاتشون مبلغ پرداخت نخواهم کرد. خدا برکت بده به تلگرام


متاسفانه تا زمانی که رویا فروشی در رشته‌ی تجربی (و همچنین ریاضی و انسانی) وجود داره بازار این موسسات هم پررونق خواهد بود
رویا فروشی و توهم قبولی در به‌اصطلاح ۳ رشته‌ی تاپ باعث میشه افراد حاضر بشن حتی با وجود شانس کم بازم ملیونی برای کنکور خرج کنن(البته اگه داشته باشند)

----------


## mojtabamessi

هیچکدوم از موسسات کنکور یا افراد خاص ب فکر شما نیستن همشون فکر جیب خودشونم داوطلبا فقط ابزارن براشون چ موافق طرح چ مخالف طرح
درس ادبیات نمیشه تو کمتر از یسال جمع کرد پس بهتره شروع کنید ب خوندن دستور و ارایه و قرابت اگرم حذف شد تو نهایی کمکتون میکنه

----------


## Amir.h.f

دوستان کنکوری دقت کنید که گفتن مصوبه برای سال تحصیلی 1402-1403 اجرا میشه یعنی منظورشون کنکور 1403 بوده وگرنه باید میگفتن سال تحصیلی 1401-1402 که مربوط به کنکور 1402 باشه اون موسسه x هم چقدر عجله داشته که فقط خبر رو خونده از شدت ذوق فقط استوریش کرده :/

----------


## ArweNN

> واقعا عجیبه ...
> واقعا مسخرس ...
> یعنی چطور ممکنه این حرف مضحک رو چندین بار در این تاپیک بگن و کسی هم اعتراضی نکنه(و بلکه بعضی ها تایید کنن این حرف رو!)
> شما اگه تمام درس های مثلا سال دوازدهم رو هم بخوای بری امتحان بدی از اول یه چیزی حدود ۵۰۰ تومن میشه(البته اگه غیرحضوری ثبت نام کنید)
> اگه دو پایه دهم و یازدهم رو هم بخواید بدید نهایت یک ملیون و نیم میشه حدودا(که برای سال دیگه فقط دوازدهم تاثیر داره)
> معلما یک قشر نسبتا بزرگ و پراکنده هستند(به وسعت تمام ۳۱ استان ایران) و مشکل مالی و مطالبات اون‌ها به قدری بزرگ هستش که حتی اگه به فرض محال در یک ترم امتحانات اگه ۱ ملیون نفر هم شرکت کنند (که بعید میدونم تو تاریخ امتحانات نهایی ایران همچین چیزی داشته باشیم برای یک پایه مشخص)،حتی یک بخش کوچیک هم از مطالبات معلمان رو هم نمیشه با این پول پرداخت کرد
> چجور همچین چیز بی ربطی به ذهنتون میاد؟
> ترمیم معدل یک فرصت هست برای جبران کم کاری یا نابرابری های گذشته‌ی تحصیلی دانش‌آموز
> دلیل هجوم احتمالی هم نه سود پروری نهاد آموزش و پرورش بلکه توهم و رویای پزشک شدن هستش
> ...


فیک ماز هستی؟  :Yahoo (4): ))))
ای ناقلا

----------


## Rasool24

دوستان نوشته سال تحصیلی 1402-1403 . مصوبه واسه کنکور 1403 هست. انقدر خودتونو درگیر اخبار پیج های دوزاری نکنید.سازمان سنجش دوبار اطلاعیه داده که 1402 بدون تغییره

----------


## R64

این مصوبه هدفش بیخیال کردن پشت کنکوریا از کنکور دادن های هر سالشونه که بیشتر داوطلبای کنکور رو هم تشکیل میدن بخاطر این داستانای ترمیم معدل و دردسرایی که داره، اونی که میخواد رتبه برتر کنکور شه حتما میتونه از پس چنتا سوال تشریحی بر بیاد ولی تقلبایی که خواهد شد، رشوه هایی که داده خواهد شد این مصوبه رو به یه فاجعه تبدیل میکنه

----------


## Blueberry_

*دوستان چند لحطه پیش دیدم که شبکه خبر زیرنویس کرد تاثیر معدل برای کنکور امسال ۴۰ در صد قطعی و برای سال اینده ۵ درصد قطعی میشه. جریان چیه مگه لغو نشد؟*

----------


## mohammad1397

> این مصوبه هدفش بیخیال کردن پشت کنکوریا از کنکور دادن های هر سالشونه که بیشتر داوطلبای کنکور رو هم تشکیل میدن بخاطر این داستانای ترمیم معدل و دردسرایی که داره، اونی که میخواد رتبه برتر کنکور شه حتما میتونه از پس چنتا سوال تشریحی بر بیاد ولی تقلبایی که خواهد شد، رشوه هایی که داده خواهد شد این مصوبه رو به یه فاجعه تبدیل میکنه


اول اینکه طبق همین خبر از کنکور 1403 زده مصوبه اجرایی میشه که همون موقع هم محاله اجرا کنن  دوم اینکه همین الان از یک متقلب کنکور بپرسی تقلب تو یک امتحان تستی با یک بار هزینه کردن ریسکش کمتر و راحت تره یا تقلب تو ده تا امتحان تشریحی و یک امتحان تستی قطعا گزینه اول انتخاب میکنه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

تو ابلاغیه صدبار گفته سال تحصیلی 1402-1403 بعد بعضی اعضای شورا بخاطر سود دهی ترمیم معدل زور چپون دارن میگن نه 1402 هست حتماااااااا

----------


## R64

> *
> یعنی تحلیل شمااینه که شورا داره خودشو پاره میکنه که نصف داوطلبای کنکور ازدور خارج بشن تا درآمدکمتری نصیب آموزش و پرورش بشه عجبا  شما با حسن عباسی نسبتی نداری برادر ؟!!!*


برعکس، اموزش پرورش یه چیزی هم گیرش میاد از یه عده ای که میرم ترمیم معدل کنن، با این همه داوطلب غربالگری سخته و سوالات هر سال سخت تر میشن بخاطر این مسئله، سوالای اوایل و میانه دهه ۹۰ واقعا جوکن در مقابل کنکور های اخیر در رشته تجربی، اینا می‌خوان با حذف یه بخش بزرگی از جامعه اماری کنکور به این روند غربالگری کمک کنن، اما متاسفانه نمیدونن که کشور زیر ساخت چنین چیزی رو تا حداقل ده سال اینده نخواهد داشت، احتمالا سال بعد لغو میشه بعد از فاجعه ای که در راهه

----------


## Rubiker

اسیر شدیم

----------


## farzaddd

حالا تا ۱۴۰۳ خدا بزرگه شاید ،اینا اصلا نبودن

----------


## moboer

فقط یکی دو هفته اخیر


سخنگو کمیسیون اصل۹۰:
رییس‌جمهور در جلسه گفتند دیر ابلاغ میکنم تا برای ۱۴۰۲ قابلیت اجرایی نداشته باشه.

سیدعاملی: 
مصوبه کنکور از ۱۴۰۲ اجرا خواهدشد 

اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش:
کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مانند ۱۴۰۱ برگزار خواهدشد

همون شب کبگانیان:
کنکور ۱۴۰۲ با مصوبه جدید اجرا خواهدشد

همون شب وزیر علوم: 
کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مانند کنکور ۱۴۰۱ برگزار خواهدشد

صبحش عاملی:
کنکور ۱۴۰۲ با مصوبه جدید برگزار خواهدشد

دو ساعت بعد رییس سنجش:
کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مطابق کنکور ۱۴۰۱ برگزار خواهدشد

دیروز عاملی: 
کنکور ۱۴۰۲ با مصوبه جدید اجرا خواهدشد

امروز رییس سنجش:
کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مانند کنکور ۱۴۰۱ برگزار خواهدشد

امشب ۲۰:۳۰ به نقل از رییسی:
مصوبه جدید کنکور در ۱۴۰۲ اجرا خواهدشد

----------


## Dillon

> فقط یکی دو هفته اخیر������
> 
> 
> سخنگو کمیسیون اصل۹۰:
> رییس‌جمهور در جلسه گفتند دیر ابلاغ میکنم تا برای ۱۴۰۲ قابلیت اجرایی نداشته باشه.
> 
> سیدعاملی: 
> مصوبه کنکور از ۱۴۰۲ اجرا خواهدشد 
> 
> ...


#دیوانه_خانه_ای_بنام_ایران

----------


## ArweNN

یکی اینا رو از برق بکشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad_kh199

حالا خدا کنه اون ترمیم کوفتیشون رو بزارن ادم بتونه چندبار بره ترمیم یهو نکننش صرفا یکبار مثل قبل

----------


## ArweNN

> حالا خدا کنه اون ترمیم کوفتیشون رو بزارن ادم بتونه چندبار بره ترمیم یهو نکننش صرفا یکبار مثل قبل


نترس واسه پولش به جای ده بار
هزار بار می ذارن

----------


## Dillon

> نترس واسه پولش به جای ده بار
> هزار بار می ذارن


دقیقا اینا دردشون فقط پر کردن جیب خودشونه

----------


## _Neo_

*باشگاه خبرنگاران: معاون خط مشی گذاری ستاد علم و فناوری دبیرخانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفت:
کنکور در سال دوبار برگزار و آزمون دو سال اعتبار خواهد داشت.

**برزویی گفت: کنکور در سال دوبار برگزار و آزمون دو سال اعتبار خواهد داشت. دروس عمومی در بحث سوابق تشریحی آزمون دروس تخصصی است.**به گفته وی در کنکور ۱۴٠۲، ۴٠ درصد سابقه تحصیلی و ۶۰ درصد ازمون کنکور خواهد بود واطلاع رسانی باید یک سال قبل انجام شود و این مصوبه توسط رئیس جمهور به موقع اعلام و ابلاغ شده است.**برزویی گفت: سازمان سنجش و پذیرش در این مصوره برای اطلاع رسانی در زمینه مواد درسی، ضرایب و سیاست ها تا شهریور ماه فرصت اعلام داشته سازمان سنحش تمام ضرابی و آیین نامه های اجرایی تا قبل از شهریور اعلام کند.**او افزود:اینکه تا ۱۵ تیر ماه باید سیاست ها ابلاغ شود قانونی وجود ندارد و قانون اعلام سیاست ها یکسال قبل از برگزاری کنکور سال بعد برای تحصیلات تکمیلی است

منبع

فکر کنم همون داستان حذف عمومی ها و عدم امکان شرکت در کنکور با دیپلم غیر مرتبط قراره اجرایی بشه*

----------


## Blueberry_

> فقط یکی دو هفته اخیر������
> 
> 
> سخنگو کمیسیون اصل۹۰:
> رییس‌جمهور در جلسه گفتند دیر ابلاغ میکنم تا برای ۱۴۰۲ قابلیت اجرایی نداشته باشه.
> 
> سیدعاملی: 
> مصوبه کنکور از ۱۴۰۲ اجرا خواهدشد 
> 
> ...


*اگه خواستید نگران بشید فقط زمانی نگران بشید که سنجش اینو اعلام کنه تا سنجش اعلام نکرده 
به اراجیف صدا و سیما و سایتها و یکسری مشاور و معلم چیز اهمیت ندید*

----------


## moboer

> *اگه خواستید نگران بشید فقط زمانی نگران بشید که سنجش اینو اعلام کنه تا سنجش اعلام نکرده 
> به اراجیف صدا و سیما و سایتها و یکسری مشاور و معلم چیز اهمیت ندید*


تو این مملکت بر اساس هیچ ارگانی نمیشه برنامه ریزی کرد

----------


## s_hosein_p

دوستان مصوبه از 403 اجرا میشه پس برای 402 و احتمالا شلوغ ترین کنکور تاریخ ایران آماده شین

----------


## علی۲

سلام دوستان ما آلان باید چیکار کنیم چه غلطی بکنیم من هفته قبل برنامه ریختم آلان اومدن یه چیز دیگه می گن اگه برای ۱۴۰۲ مصوبه اجرابشه من باید برم ترمیم معدل که باید برای شهریور خوب بخونم تکلیف ما چرا مشخص نیست مگه نمی گفتن ابلاغ نمیشه پس چرا آلان میگن ابلاغ شده ما باید چه غلطی بکنیم تو این خراب شده بخدا هربار که یه خبر جدید میشنوم تپش قلب می گیرم حالم بد میشه 
آقا ما بیچاره ها یه سوال داریم آقا کنکور۱۴۰۲ چه جوری برگزار میشه

----------


## Arnold

من که دارم اختصاصی میخونم و با پوزخندی ملیح و چشمانی خمار اخبار رو دنبال میکنم.
حرف دلم اینه که پر حاشیه ترین کنکور 
تاریخ در پیشه ولی در نهایت تاثیر معدل مثبت باقی میمونه عمومی هم مثل قبل برقرار ینی همون شکلی که 401 بود ..

شبیه سال 95 

توکل به خدا ما که خندان میرویم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dillon

تنها کاری که میشه کرد همون درس خوندنهاینا به حرف هیچکس حتی همکاراشون گوش نمیدن

----------


## Dillon

واضحه مصوبه تا حالا نذاشته کسی بخوابه :Yahoo (110): 
این همه مهمان :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Gord_Afarid

در جواب دوست بالایی 
یادم رفت نقل بزنم
نه عزیز
وقتایی هم که دعوا میشه، شور و شوق نمیزاره مهمان ها بخابن.
کلا نمیخابن بنده خدا ها
نگرانشونم

----------


## ainz

گایز این همه الزاما الان ان نیستن بنظرم 
ممکنه صفحه رو نبسته باشن ان نشون داده بشن

----------


## Rasool24

- بند 3 ماده 3 به صورت زیر *اصلاح می‌گردد:*
 «سهم نمره سابقه تحصیلی  برای سنجش و  پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در رشته‌های پرمتقاضی در  *سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403* فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان40 درصد با تاثیر قطعی،  برای سال تحصیلی  1403-1404 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان50 درصد با تاثیر  قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1404 - 1405 فقط پایه یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60  درصد با تاثیر قطعی و برای سال تحصیلی 1405 - 1406 و بعد از آن  پایه‌های  دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی  خواهد بود.»

----------


## Saeedt

> - بند 3 ماده 3 به صورت زیر *اصلاح می‌گردد:*
>  «سهم نمره سابقه تحصیلی  برای سنجش و  پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در رشته‌های پرمتقاضی در  *سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403* فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان40 درصد با تاثیر قطعی،  برای سال تحصیلی  1403-1404 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان50 درصد با تاثیر  قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1404 - 1405 فقط پایه یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60  درصد با تاثیر قطعی و برای سال تحصیلی 1405 - 1406 و بعد از آن  پایه‌های  دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی  خواهد بود.»



بند ۳ماده ۳ چی بوده ک اصلاح شده؟۱۴۰۱_۱۴۰۲؟؟

----------


## alibestfriend

بند ۳ ماده ۳:
سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی برای پذیرش در سال تحصیلی 1401 با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 40 درصد با تأثیر مثبت و برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی، با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 60 درصد با تأثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی و مابقی 40 درصد سهم آزمون اختصاصی خواهد بود.

----------


## Dillon

شورا میخواد همین امسال تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی قطعی بشه و عمومی حذفه و زیرگروه ها هم حذف و کنکور ۲ بار در سال اجرا بشه! همییین امسال
ولی سنجش نظر دیگه ای داره و مخالفه!
پس‌پس...فعلا هم هیچی معلوم‌نیست تا سنجش رسما بیاد تایید کنه چه اتفاقی افتاده...
حیدری هم گفت چه عمومی حذف بشه چه نشه...سوابق تحصیلی بیاد وسط یا نیاد تو مجبوری بخونی پس جون جدت بیخیال بشین درستو بخون سنجشم به زودی میگه چه خبرع...

پ.ن: اون نامه و اصلاحیه ای که دیروز اومد و همه گفتن چی به چیه..همون نظر شوراست یعنی عمومی حذف و فلان...

----------


## Arnold

هر چند دستور از بالاست 
اما قرار هم بر همین بود که اگه مصوبه بعد از 15 تیر بیاد باید بره واسه 03 به بعد .اگه سنجش و وزیر علوم 
و نمایندگان مجلس همچنان روی نظراتی که تا الان اعلام کردند باقی بمونن و تطمیع نشن جای بسی امیدواریست

----------


## Rasool24

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...8C%D8%B3%D8%AA

----------


## pouria.sh

> فیک ماز هستی؟ ))))
> ای ناقلا


دوست عزیز اصلا بیا فرض کنیم که من فیک ماز هستم 
بله من فیک ماز هستم!
این بحث امکان ترمیم و ربط دادنش به طرح رتبه‌بندی معلمان هیچ پایه و اساسی منطقی‌ای نداره و بیشتر به درد محافل دورهمی پشت کنکوری میخوره (من خودمم پشت کنکوری هستم)
بحث من اینکه ممکنه این طرح تصویب بشه(و ممکن هم هست که نشه). بهتره ما خودمون رو برای شهریور یا دی ماه آماده کنیم از الان . حتی اگه ۴۰ درصد مثبت هم که باشه بازم ممکنه برای ارتقا رتبه به کارتون بیاد
این طرح اگه اشتباه نکنم سال ۹۹ اعلام شد که میخواد اجرا بشه
دوتا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ و ۱۴۰۱ هم وقت داشتند دوستان که قبول بشن و یا ترمیم معدل شرکت کنن یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرند
وقت رو برای ۱۴۰۲ از دست ندید دوستان چون اگه دیر شروع کنید برای مثلا دی ماه ممکنه نتونید نمره‌ی مناسبی که میخواید رو بگیرید



> *
> 
> تموم شد ؟ خیلی تاثیر گذار بود  شما یاریاضیت خیلی خرابه یا ...*


حق با شماست .ریاضی من اصلا جالب نیست و دارم برای ارتقا اون از همین تابستون تلاش می‌کنم(هم نهایی و هم کنکور)
ولی بازم میگم ربط دادن امکان ترمیم معدل به بودجه‌ی طرح رتبه بندی معلمان مال همین محفل های زرد کنکوری و پشت کنکوری هستش
اصلا گیرم که برای پر کردن جیب خالی آموزش و پرورش باشه! شما باید برای شرایطی آماده باشید که ممکنه درصد معدل قطعی بشه
امیدوارم که سال دیگه به اون چه که در کنکور میخواید رسیده باشید ...



> حالا تا ۱۴۰۳ خدا بزرگه شاید ،اینا اصلا نبودن


با ایشالا ماشاالله سرخودتون و دیگران رو شیره نمالید
ممکنه همین امسال اجرا بشه (ممکن هم هست نشه)
بحث من اینکه برای سناریوای آماده بشید که ممکنه معدل تاثیر قطعی داشته باشه
آخه کسی که به قول دوستامون ۴تا سوال زپرتی رو نمیتونه حل کنه چطور میخواد در کنکور موفق بشه؟



> دوستان مصوبه از 403 اجرا میشه پس برای 402 و احتمالا شلوغ ترین کنکور تاریخ ایران آماده شین


همین حرف رو برای کنکور ۹۷ هم میزدن(سال بعدش نظام جدید برگزار میشد)
برای کنکور ۹۹ هم میزدن(چون از سال بعدش فقط دفترچه سوالات براساس کتاب‌های نظام جدید طرح می‌شد)
حتی برای ۱۴۰۱ هم میزدن و میگفتن که شلوغ ترین میشه
من آمار رو الان چک نکردم ولی حتی اگه توی این ۳سال مشخص هم جمعیت در سال خودش بالاترین بوده باشه بازم باید گفت که اکثریت اون‌ها چیزی جز سیاهی لشکر نبوده و نیستند
مهم نیست که قانون و شیوه‌ی برگزاری چی باشه،در هر صورت اکثریت در این آزمون در سطح بسیار پایین و اسفناکی هستند



> هر چند دستور از بالاست 
> اما قرار هم بر همین بود که اگه مصوبه بعد از 15 تیر بیاد باید بره واسه 03 به بعد .اگه سنجش و وزیر علوم 
> و نمایندگان مجلس همچنان روی نظراتی که تا الان اعلام کردند باقی بمونن و تطمیع نشن جای بسی امیدواریست


تو کانال های تلگرامی همین دیشب مصاحبه‌ای با یکی از اعضای شورا صورت گرفت که ایشون به صراحت گفت اعلام ۱۵ تیر برای ابلاغ شیوه برگزاری کنکور یک عرف  و مطلقا هیچ قانون نوشته ای وجود نداره برای این تاریخ و ما تا پایان شهریور فرصت داریم برای ابلاغ(همینطور خود سنجش) و تا قبل از بازگشایی مدارس در مهر فرصت برای ابلاغ تا کنکور بعد هستش
گفت فقط برای امتحانات دانشگاه (خود دانشگاه نه کنکور برای ورود به دانشگاه) این قانون هست که باید تا یک سال قبلش اطلاع بدن
بازم میگم توصی‌ی دوستانه‌ی من برای بچه ها اینکه برای ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم مجدد در دی ماه از الان شروع کنن به خوندن عمومی و اختصاصی های پایه دوازدهم

----------


## Amir.h.f

> دوست عزیز اصلا بیا فرض کنیم که من فیک ماز هستم 
> بله من فیک ماز هستم!
> این بحث امکان ترمیم و ربط دادنش به طرح رتبه‌بندی معلمان هیچ پایه و اساسی منطقی‌ای نداره و بیشتر به درد محافل دورهمی پشت کنکوری میخوره (من خودمم پشت کنکوری هستم)
> بحث من اینکه ممکنه این طرح تصویب بشه(و ممکن هم هست که نشه). بهتره ما خودمون رو برای شهریور یا دی ماه آماده کنیم از الان . حتی اگه ۴۰ درصد مثبت هم که باشه بازم ممکنه برای ارتقا رتبه به کارتون بیاد
> این طرح اگه اشتباه نکنم سال ۹۹ اعلام شد که میخواد اجرا بشه
> دوتا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ و ۱۴۰۱ هم وقت داشتند دوستان که قبول بشن و یا ترمیم معدل شرکت کنن یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرند
> وقت رو برای ۱۴۰۲ از دست ندید دوستان چون اگه دیر شروع کنید برای مثلا دی ماه ممکنه نتونید نمره‌ی مناسبی که میخواید رو بگیرید
> 
> حق با شماست .ریاضی من اصلا جالب نیست و دارم برای ارتقا اون از همین تابستون تلاش می‌کنم(هم نهایی و هم کنکور)
> ...


داداش چه اعصابی داری  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ArweNN

> دوست عزیز اصلا بیا فرض کنیم که من فیک ماز هستم 
> بله من فیک ماز هستم!
> این بحث امکان ترمیم و ربط دادنش به طرح رتبه‌بندی معلمان هیچ پایه و اساسی منطقی‌ای نداره و بیشتر به درد محافل دورهمی پشت کنکوری میخوره (من خودمم پشت کنکوری هستم)
> بحث من اینکه ممکنه این طرح تصویب بشه(و ممکن هم هست که نشه). بهتره ما خودمون رو برای شهریور یا دی ماه آماده کنیم از الان . حتی اگه ۴۰ درصد مثبت هم که باشه بازم ممکنه برای ارتقا رتبه به کارتون بیاد
> این طرح اگه اشتباه نکنم سال ۹۹ اعلام شد که میخواد اجرا بشه
> دوتا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ و ۱۴۰۱ هم وقت داشتند دوستان که قبول بشن و یا ترمیم معدل شرکت کنن یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرند
> وقت رو برای ۱۴۰۲ از دست ندید دوستان چون اگه دیر شروع کنید برای مثلا دی ماه ممکنه نتونید نمره‌ی مناسبی که میخواید رو بگیرید
> 
> حق با شماست .ریاضی من اصلا جالب نیست و دارم برای ارتقا اون از همین تابستون تلاش می‌کنم(هم نهایی و هم کنکور)
> ...


خودتو اماده کن برو ببینم چه می کنی :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## pouria.sh

> داداش چه اعصابی داری


من متوجه نشدم که این یک طعنه هست یا نه ولی حرف من اینکه ممکنه تلاش‌های بچه‌ها اثری نداشته باشه و کنکور با تاثیر قطعی برگزار بشه
یکی از شرایطی که ممکنه تغییر کنه اینکه برای مثلا شرکت و ثبت نام در کنکور تجربی باید حتما دیپلم تجربی رو داشته باشید و با ریاضی نمیتونید کنکور تجربی بدید
زمان ثبت نام کنکور بهمن ماه هست . شرکت کنندگاه ۱۴۰۲ فقط شهریور و دی رو فرصت دارن برای ترمیم یا گرفتن دیپلم جدید
اگه کسی بخواد دی ماه دیپلم مجدد بگیره(مثل خود من) باید این درس‌ها رو امتحان بده:
ریاضی + فیزیک+ زیست+ شیمی
ادبیات+ عربی+ زبان+ دینی
سلامت و بهداشت+اجتماعی+مدیریت خانواده+نگارش+(یکی از دروس هنر یا کارآفرینی یا محیط زیست رو هم باید امتحان بده اگه رشتش ریاضی هستش)
باید تمام کتاب ها رو خونده باشه. اینطوری نیست که دی ماه که شد شما باید نصفشون رو امتحان بدی!(مثل بچه های پاسه دوازدهم نیستیم که فقط نیم‌سال اول رو امتحان بدیم بلکه کل این کتاب ها رو باید امتحان بدیم)
یه حجم سنگینی هست چون آزمون ها در دی ماه فقط تا نیم‌سال اول پیشروی میکنن و کسی که میخواد نمره بالا بگیره در نهایی از الان ۵ ماه فرصت داره برای این کار

----------


## asilight

خیر موافق نیستم

----------


## pouria.sh

> خودتو اماده کن برو ببینم چه می کنی)))


کسی که بخواد شهریور یا دی امسال دترمیم کنه یا دیپلم مجدد بگیره باید این تعداد درس رو بخونه:

ریاضی۳ ۷ درس
فیزیک۳ ۴ درس
زیست۳ ۷ درس
شیمی۳ ۴ درس
========
ادبیات۳ ۱۸ درس
عربی۳ ۴ درس
دینی۳ ۱۰ درس
زبان۳ ۳درس
=========
سلامت و بهداشت ۱۴ درس
اجتماعی ۱۰ درس
مدیریت خانواده(پسران) ۲۲درس
نگارش۳ ۶ درس
=========
هنر ۴درس(میتونه بین هنر یا محیط زیست یا کارگاه کار آفرینی یکی رو انتخاب کنه)

----------------------------

پس در نتیجه برای گرفتن مثلا نمره‌ي بالای ۱۸ شما باید ۱۱۳ تا درس رو بخونی
۲۲ درس اختصاصی
۳۵ درس عمومی
در دسته سوم ۵۲ درس
و از بین ۳ درس دستهي۴ هم باید یکی رو انتخاب کنی (دستهي ۳ و ۴ اجباری هستند برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد وگرنه دیپلمتون ناقص میشه)
دوتا گروه و دسته آخر مهم نیستند(شاید اجتماعی و سلامت هم بخواد جز تاثیرگزاران در نتیجه کنکور  بشه ولی فعلا نیستند)
نگارش و مدیریت خانواده و هنر به صورت داخلی برگزار میشن ولی بقیه نهایی هستند)
خیلی باید تلاش کرد برای گرفتن نمره‌ی بالا
چیزی هستش که شما باید مثلا تا دی کل زیست شناسی۳ رو درحد ۲۰ خونده باشید ولی آزمون تا دی ماه فقط تا نیم سال اول میره و شما خودتون باید از پیش همش رو خونده باشید
اگه از الان برنامه نداشته باشید خیلی فشار میاد موقع دی ماه بهتون چون هم باید امتحان بدید و هم نیمسال نخست رو جمعبندی کنید با آزمون(یا بدون آزمون آزمایشی)



درضمن ممنون برای آرزوتون برای کنکور سال بعد من :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

چیشد پسسسس

----------


## alibestfriend

ابراهیم سوزنچی، در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار گروه علم و آموزش ایرنا در مورد شیوه برگزاری کنکور ۱۴۰۲ و جزئیات آن اظهار داشت: جزئیات برگزاری آزمون سراسری سال آینده به‌ زودی و از طریق اطلاعیه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو اعلام خواهد شد.

وی ادامه داد: مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی که در تاریخ ۱۷ خرداد در جلسه ۸۶۳ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به تصویب رسیده و روز گذشته (شنبه، ۲۵ تیر) توسط رئیس جمهوری ابلاغ شده، ملاک برگزاری کنکور سال آینده است.

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

خب سال اینده یعنی چی

----------


## alibestfriend

یعنی به احتمال ۹۹ درصد کنکور ۱۴۰۲ با این مصوبه لعنتی اجرا میشه خدا به داد نظام قدیمی ها برسه کارشون واقعن سخته

----------


## oscar

بچه ها من سال 98 دیپلم گرفتم درسام بیستن بجز دینی 12/5 سلامت و بهداشت 14/75 اگه این مصوبه اجرا شه من باید کل درسارو دوباره امتحان بدم یا همین دو درس؟

----------


## ArweNN

> کسی که بخواد شهریور یا دی امسال دترمیم کنه یا دیپلم مجدد بگیره باید این تعداد درس رو بخونه:
> 
> ریاضی۳ ۷ درس
> فیزیک۳ ۴ درس
> زیست۳ ۷ درس
> شیمی۳ ۴ درس
> ========
> ادبیات۳ ۱۸ درس
> عربی۳ ۴ درس
> ...


خواهش می کنم فیک جان، با کی حرف می زنی عمو؟
برنامه ترمیم معدل برام می چینی؟ عمق فاجعه رو نمی دونی هنوز
یعنی منی که مثلا زیست بشم 18
فرسنگها از اونی که می شه 19 عقبه
بیا شکلاتتو بخور عمو
چند تا تفس عمیق بکش
زیاد تایپ کردی

----------


## oscar

> کسی که بخواد شهریور یا دی امسال دترمیم کنه یا دیپلم مجدد بگیره باید این تعداد درس رو بخونه:
> 
> ریاضی۳ ۷ درس
> فیزیک۳ ۴ درس
> زیست۳ ۷ درس
> شیمی۳ ۴ درس
> ========
> ادبیات۳ ۱۸ درس
> عربی۳ ۴ درس
> ...


نظام قدیم بودی؟ هنر؟ کاراگاه کار افرینی؟! اینا که مال متوسطه اولن اصلا درسای دبیرستان نیستن از رو چی میخونی اینارو !!؟ نگارش هم جز نهاییا نبود دوره من سال 98 نمیدونم این دو سه سال اخیر جز نهایی بوده یا نه

----------


## Metanoia

بنده کارشناس نیستم ولی بهتر است انجام شود ...
جمله ای که با آینده ی خیلی از جوان ها داره بازی میکنه معلوم نیست تا کی قراره ادامه داشته باشه 
تا دیروز با تموم سهمیه های عجیب و غریب کنکور بازم یکی از عادلانه ترین راه ها برای پیشرفت بود الان همون هم به لطف آقایون ****** داره میره خلاصه که 
جوان ایرانی پارتی رانت نداری آینده هم نداره 
داستان از اونجا جذاب میشه که کتاب های تستی کنکور همینجوریش قیمت هاش سر به فلک کشیده حلا راه بیفتیم کتاب میکرو نهایی جوکار و ماز رو هم بگیریم 
واقعا معلوم نیست ایرانی بودن تاوان کدوم گناهمونه

----------


## Kaveh77

اطلاعیه شماره 2

باتوجه به ماده واحده تکمیل و اصلاح موادی از سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی (پس از پایان متوسطه) مصوب جلسه 1401/03/17 شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی که در تاریخ 25 تیرماه سال جاری ابلاغ شده است و نظر به اینکه در ماده 10 مصوبه مذکور اعلام شده است که از تاریخ تصویب لازم الاجراست. ضمن عرض پوزش از کلیه داوطلبان عزیز و والدین محترم آنان، به استحضار می رساند آزمون سراسری سال 1402 براساس مصوبه فوق الذکر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برگزار می شود. جزئیات فنی و اجرایی این آزمون پس از تصویب در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد.

----------


## alibestfriend

عیبی نداره کسی که مثل من دو سال از عمرشو با کنکور تلف کرده و تو این دوسال به اندازه یکسال درس نخونده حقشه با این کارا تنبیه بشه خب تموم شد بریم درسمونو بخونیم

----------


## Dillon

با اطلاعیه سنجش مصوبه برای 
کنکور 1402اجرا خواهد شد:/

#دیوانه_خانه_ای_بنام_ایران

----------


## CHARON IV

:Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 

الان یعنی قطعی اجرا میشه یا هنوز معلوم نیست؟

----------


## Arnold

#من همه ی شهرو بهم میریزم):
اگه بمونم حوصله و هزینه ترمیم ندارم با همین معدل 14 
شرکت میکنم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

اقا اون ده بار ترمیم هنوز سر جاشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## ArweNN

همش تقصیر اون هامون سبطیه با اون کتابای درپیتش، فقط دنبال این بود وقت بخره
نمی ذاشت درست حرف بزنن بچه ها
هی ویس می داد اجرا نمی شه اجرا نمی شه
از خودش تعریف می کرد
الان فقط یه ویس داده که متاسفم
ز ب ا ل ه

----------


## mojtabamessi

بجای ادبیات الان زمین بخونین نگران نهایی نباشین برای همه یکسانه اونجوریم نیست ۱۹.۵ بشه نمرت یعنی همچی تمومه ن بعدشم نگران نباشید راستی از دید مثبت نگاش کنید الان تمرکزتون رو ۵ درسه

----------


## mojtabamessi

> اقا اون ده بار ترمیم هنوز سر جاشه؟؟؟؟


امتحانات نهایی ۳ بار در سال برگزار میشه خرداد شهریور دی
فعلا باید منتظر باشیم سازوکار جدیدشون چجوریه

----------


## Arnold

> دوست عزیز اصلا بیا فرض کنیم که من فیک ماز هستم 
> بله من فیک ماز هستم!
> این بحث امکان ترمیم و ربط دادنش به طرح رتبه‌بندی معلمان هیچ پایه و اساسی منطقی‌ای نداره و بیشتر به درد محافل دورهمی پشت کنکوری میخوره (من خودمم پشت کنکوری هستم)
> بحث من اینکه ممکنه این طرح تصویب بشه(و ممکن هم هست که نشه). بهتره ما خودمون رو برای شهریور یا دی ماه آماده کنیم از الان . حتی اگه ۴۰ درصد مثبت هم که باشه بازم ممکنه برای ارتقا رتبه به کارتون بیاد
> این طرح اگه اشتباه نکنم سال ۹۹ اعلام شد که میخواد اجرا بشه
> دوتا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ و ۱۴۰۱ هم وقت داشتند دوستان که قبول بشن و یا ترمیم معدل شرکت کنن یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرند
> وقت رو برای ۱۴۰۲ از دست ندید دوستان چون اگه دیر شروع کنید برای مثلا دی ماه ممکنه نتونید نمره‌ی مناسبی که میخواید رو بگیرید
> 
> حق با شماست .ریاضی من اصلا جالب نیست و دارم برای ارتقا اون از همین تابستون تلاش می‌کنم(هم نهایی و هم کنکور)
> ...


هرگز وارد بازیِ کثیفتون نمیشم ممکنه کنکور بدم 
ولی هرگز معدل 14 خودمو ترمیم نمیکنم

اگه اگه یک درصد بمونم 
فقط تمرکز میکنم روی اختصاصی ها 
اونم تستی تامام

----------


## mojtabamessi

فقط توروخدا برای نهایی کلاس ثبت نام نکنین کتاب الکی نخرین پول مفت نریزین تو شکم مافیای کنکور 
درس در حد کنکور بلد باشی نمونه سوالای نهایی کار کنی اگ ۲۰ نشدی من دیگ تو این فروم حرفی نمیزنم نزارین نهایی براتون غول کنن تو اینستا دیدم زینعلی ویدیو زده وااااو نهایی نمیدونم ۵ هزار کلمس ازین چرت و پرتا همینا حتی کنکورم غول کردن برا بچه های مردم گول نخورین نهایی چون کمبود وقت ندارین سوالا هم همشون راحته مشکلی نیس گولتون نزنن

----------


## آریو

تسلیم نشیدددد چرا همه کوتاه اومدید
کسی به نادری دسترسی نداره

----------


## Mysterious

*الان ینی ۴۰درصد معدل قطعی شد؟*

----------


## Metanoia

> تسلیم نشیدددد چرا همه کوتاه اومدید
> کسی به نادری دسترسی نداره


یکم پیچیده است وقتی نماینده های مجلس اومدن گفتن اجرا نمیشه
دوباره اطلاعیه دادن که میشه یعنی اینا میخوان حتمی این ماجرا رو به سرانجام برسونن 
نمیدونم چه سیاستی هست پشتش هست

----------


## _Joseph_

*کنکور 1402 :
دوبار در سال 
حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور 
40 درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل دوزادهم در کنکور 1402 
حذف زیر گروه ها از کنکور 1402 
تغییرات ضرایب درس در کنکور 1402
*

----------


## Metanoia

> فقط توروخدا برای نهایی کلاس ثبت نام نکنین کتاب الکی نخرین پول مفت نریزین تو شکم مافیای کنکور 
> درس در حد کنکور بلد باشی نمونه سوالای نهایی کار کنی اگ ۲۰ نشدی من دیگ تو این فروم حرفی نمیزنم نزارین نهایی براتون غول کنن تو اینستا دیدم زینعلی ویدیو زده وااااو نهایی نمیدونم ۵ هزار کلمس ازین چرت و پرتا همینا حتی کنکورم غول کردن برا بچه های مردم گول نخورین نهایی چون کمبود وقت ندارین سوالا هم همشون راحته مشکلی نیس گولتون نزنن


امیدوارم به همین سادگی که میگی باشه 
تو امتحان های ساده ی هر سال برگزار میشه هم کم تر از 1000 نفر معدل 20 میشن مسلما امسال با تاثیر 40 درصدی سطح امتحان ها هم مثل  کنکور 98 به 99 جهش خواهد داشت

----------


## Mysterious

*فقط محض کنجکاوی 
یکی بگه تکلیف نظام قدیما چی میشه؟*

----------


## loading

لعنت به کبگانیان و پورعباس و عاملی و بقیه مسوولین آموزشی 
کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تنها راه نجات زندگیم بود که ازم گرفتنش

----------


## reza1401

*اگه دیپلمتون با گروهی که میخواید شرکت کنید یکی باشه که هیچ ولی درصورت تفاوت احتمال داره مجبور به دیپلم مجدد بشید.کسانی هم که نمراتشون راصی نبودن ترمیم معدل رو باید استفاده کنن.الان با این مصوبه ی حکیمانه!!!!!شوراشما اول باید کلی تلاش کنید که معدلتون حداقل بالای ۱۹ باشه تا تو رقابت خیلی عقب نیفتیدبعدش تازه اماده می شید واسه رقابت کنکور اصلی که از دروس اختصاصیه.بدون شک با تغییر ضرایب تو کنکورتعداد سوالات و سطحشون هم تغییراتی خواهد داشت.
ضمنا دیگه شک نکنید دستور این طرح از جایی اومده بود که قابل تغییر نبود.احتمالا با این طرح میخواستن هم بحث درامدزایی واسه اموزش و پرورش انجام بدن هم با کم شدن فشار کنکور راهو واسه کسایی که میخوان المپیاد تو پایه دهم ویازدهم شرکت کنن ولی نگران کنکور بودن هموارکنن مثلا!فقط این وسط پشت کنکوریا بازنده شدن  تاحدودی.برنده ی واقعیم موسسات امثال گاج و ماز و...و اموزش وپرورشه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *فقط محض کنجکاوی 
> یکی بگه تکلیف نظام قدیما چی میشه؟*


*
فعلا مشخص نیست 
یا میگن که 100 درصد کنکور ملاکه
یا میگن اوناییکه سوابق دارن تاثیر داره 
اگر دومی رو بگن 
اوناییکه معدل پایین دارن یا باید برن ترمیم یا باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن 
بالاخره راهی میزارن خوب 
من خودم شخصا این مصوبه رو برای فارغ التحصیلا خوب میدونم . نگران نباشید اگر فارغ التحصیل هستید.*

----------


## farzaddd

سازمان سنجشو تا حالا انقدر بی نظم و بدبخت ندیده بودم،اگر این طرح با مخالفتای گسترده مجلس و دانش آموزان داره اجرا میشه و پافشاری میکنن روش قطعا دستور رو سلطان داده،سلطان یعنی خدا،راستی دیپلمه های نظام قدیم چی میشن،تغییر کاردانی ها و دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ که کیف میکنن،ترازشون صددرصد کنکوره،من فقط موندم چطوری میخوان ترازدهی کنن،وای چقدر حق خوری شه،گرچه من گفتم این طرح یک سال بیشتر اجرا نمیشه که ازشانس خورد به ۱۴۰۲ ،احتمالا جزییات مصوبه آخر شهریور بیاد،

----------


## reza1401

*پورعباس ضعیف ترین وترسوترین رئیس سنجشه.حتی درحد فاطمه مهاجرانی که دوسال رئیس سمپاد بود هم جرئت نداشت.اون با اینکه زیر دست بطحایی محسوب میشد ولی سر بحث انحلال متوسطه ی اول سمپاد جلوی وزیر مافوقش ایستادگی کرد وباکمک لطایف وحیل هرجوری بود مچ بطحایی رو خوابوند.حالا این پورعباس که خیر سرش سابقه ی چهارسال ریاست سنجش وسالها استادی امیرکبیر روداشته اینقدر ترسو وذلیله!*

----------


## Mahdis79

قطعیه؟؟؟؟
الان من باید معدلم ترمیم کنم؟
معدل نهاییم ۱۴

----------


## DeFeaT

> *پورعباس صعیف ترین وترسوترین رئیس سنجشه.حتی درحد فاطمه مهاجرانی که دوسال رئیس سمپاد بود هم جرئت نداشت.اون با اینکه زیر دست بطحایی محسوب میشد ولی سر بحث انحلال متوسطه ی اول سمپاد جلوی وزیر مافوقش ایستادگی کرد وباکمک لطایف وحیل هرجوری بود مچ بطحایی رو خوابوند.حالا این پورعباس که خیر سرش سابقه ی چهارسال ریاست سنجش وسالها استادی امیرکبیر روداشته اینقدر ترسو وذلیله!*


وقتی پای رییس جمهور رو کشیدن چه کاری میتونه انجام بده

----------


## Mahdis79

> *
> فعلا مشخص نیست 
> یا میگن که 100 درصد کنکور ملاکه
> یا میگن اوناییکه سوابق دارن تاثیر داره 
> اگر دومی رو بگن 
> اوناییکه معدل پایین دارن یا باید برن ترمیم یا باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن 
> بالاخره راهی میزارن خوب 
> من خودم شخصا این مصوبه رو برای فارغ التحصیلا خوب میدونم . نگران نباشید اگر فارغ التحصیل هستید.*


الان من فارغ التحصیلم ولی نظام جدید
ترمیم معدل رو شهریور میتونم انجام بدم؟
فقط نمره دروس عمومی مهمه یا همه درس ها؟؟

----------


## R64

دو بار کنکور در سال دیگه چه صیغه ایه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## reza1401

> وقتی پای رییس جمهور رو کشیدن چه کاری میتونه انجام بده


*اگه از همون ابتدای کارش بنای تعریف و تمجید از مصوبه ی شورا رو نمی داشت و مثل خدایی محکم حرفشو میزد.حداقل افراد داخل شورا می فهمیدن نقشه شون مخالفین جدی هم داره.واینطور میدونو خالی نمی دیدن.اتفاقا اینکه رئیس قبلی و فعلی سنجش نطر مخالف داده باشن به شورا این پیامو می داد که هرکس دیگه ای هم پشت صندلی بشینه احتمالا با اجرای طرح حداقل واسه ۱۴۰۲ موافقت نمیکنه.اینکه پورعباس تا یه هفته قبل یا سکوت میکرد یا تمجید از مصوبه نشون داد به شورا که با یه مقدار فشار بیشتر مصوله رو واسه همین ۱۴۰۲ میتونن قطعی اجراکنن.*

----------


## farzaddd

تا آخر شهریور عمومی و تخصصی دوازدهمو بخونید که معدلتون بالا بشه،جزییاتشو اخرشهریور میگن،گرچه مجلس قطعا با قدرت ورود میکنه

----------


## loading

> *
> فعلا مشخص نیست 
> یا میگن که 100 درصد کنکور ملاکه
> یا میگن اوناییکه سوابق دارن تاثیر داره 
> اگر دومی رو بگن 
> اوناییکه معدل پایین دارن یا باید برن ترمیم یا باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن 
> بالاخره راهی میزارن خوب 
> من خودم شخصا این مصوبه رو برای فارغ التحصیلا خوب میدونم . نگران نباشید اگر فارغ التحصیل هستید.*


چرا خوب میدونی؟ 
من از هر طرفش نگاه میکنم این مصوبه برای من فارغ تحصیل نظام قدیمی چند سر باخته

----------


## _Joseph_

*کنکور 1402 کنکور پول درو کردن مشاور ها است 
چه پولایی رو به جیب بزنن امسال 

*

----------


## Selfish

تا ابد این اسم شوم، نحس،نفرت انگیز و کثافت رو یادتون بمونه : 
«شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی»

----------


## _Joseph_

> چرا خوب میدونی؟ 
> من از هر طرفش نگاه میکنم این مصوبه برای من فارغ تحصیل نظام قدیمی چند سر باخته


*ببین 10 بار قراره ترمیم بزارن واست 
فقط هم که تخصی میخونی 
وقت هم که داری 
نظام قدیمم باشی عیبی نداره باز ترمیم میتونی بکنی و یا حتی دیپلم مجدد بگیری . 

ولی دانش اموز یازدهمی هم باید نهایی بخونه همه چی رو و هم اینکه تا خرداد ماه نمیتونه ترمیم نمره کنه و کنکور اول رو هم نمیتونه برسونه 
این طرح رو فک کنم گذاشتن تا از ترافیک پشت کنکوریها یه ذه کمتر بشه .
در کل من فقط با بحث تاثیر قطعی ش مشکل دارم که اون رو هم اگر امتحانات نهایی رو امن و امان برگزارش کنن و سوالاش استاندارد و 100 نمره ای باشه  و اصلاحش هم الکترونیکی خوب اون مشکلم حل میشه 
ولی خوب 
هر طرحی ایرادی داره و من هم منکر ایرادات این طرح نیستم . ولی خوب چی میشه کرد ؟؟..
*

----------


## alibestfriend

بابا جون مجلس کیلو چنده تموم شد رفت بریم برای ترمیم

----------


## farzaddd

> بابا جون مجلس کیلو چنده تموم شد رفت بریم برای ترمیم


عجله نکن اینجا ایرانه،

----------


## Hans_Landa

> *کنکور 1402 :
> دوبار در سال 
> حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور 
> 40 درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل دوزادهم در کنکور 1402 
> حذف زیر گروه ها از کنکور 1402 
> تغییرات ضرایب درس در کنکور 1402
> *فایل پیوست 100933


موش آزمایشگاهیی میکنن ملتو سال بعدش میگن غلط کردیم همون مثل قبل باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان من فارغ التحصیلم ولی نظام جدید
> ترمیم معدل رو شهریور میتونم انجام بدم؟
> فقط نمره دروس عمومی مهمه یا همه درس ها؟؟


*نه نمره همه درس ها مهمه حتی سلامت و بهداشت و اجتماعی و .....*

----------


## Mahdis79

> عجله نکن اینجا ایرانه،


بنظرتون تا کی مشخص میشه؟
من الان واسع ترمیم بخونم یا واسه کنکور :Yahoo (21): 
هزینه هر درس رو میدونین؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> موش آزمایشگاهیی میکنن ملتو سال بعدش میگن غلط کردیم همون مثل قبل باشه


*من هم همین عقیده رو دارم 
به نظرم یک سال اجرای میکنن سال بعد لغو میکنن*

----------


## Hans_Landa

> *من هم همین عقیده رو دارم 
> به نظرم یک سال اجرای میکنن سال بعد لغو میکنن*


از این قانونای یه ساله زیاد داشتیم تو این کشور 
بعید نیس

----------


## _Joseph_

*و در نهایت باز هم برایم ثابت شد در کنکور کسی موفقه که درسش رو قوی و محکم و عالی خونده باشه و برای هر نوعی از سنجش سواد داشته باشه و به رسانه ها و کمپین ها و اخبار بی توجه و روان خودش رو شفاف نگه داره . تامام*

----------


## Selfish

> بنظرتون تا کی مشخص میشه؟
> من الان واسع ترمیم بخونم یا واسه کنکور
> هزینه هر درس رو میدونین؟؟


هزینه ترمیم هر درس ۱۱۰ تومنه و توی شهرهای بزرگ تر ممکنه بیشتر هم باشه : )

----------


## _Joseph_

> از این قانونای یه ساله زیاد داشتیم تو این کشور 
> بعید نیس


*متاسفانه بلی 
نمونه کنکوری اش  سال 94 و تاثیر قطعی*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

من یبار از فرصت ترمیم استفاده کردم نظام قدیمم ایا بازم میتونم ترمیم کنم؟

----------


## Mahdis79

> هزینه ترمیم هر درس ۱۱۰ تومنه و توی شهرهای بزرگ تر ممکنه بیشتر هم باشه : )


فک کنم باید قید کنکور رو بزنم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Selfish

> *متاسفانه بلی 
> نمونه کنکوری اش  سال 94 و تاثیر قطعی*


با هزینه های ترمیم معدل دانش آموزان بدبخت و ناآگاه،هزینه رتبه بندی معلما و هزارتا کوفت و زهرمار دیگه تامین می شه. 
آینده جوان های مملکت هم  فدای سر فرمانده.

----------


## آریو

> تا آخر شهریور عمومی و تخصصی دوازدهمو بخونید که معدلتون بالا بشه،جزییاتشو اخرشهریور میگن،گرچه مجلس قطعا با قدرت ورود میکنه


تنها امید...

----------


## Selfish

> فک کنم باید قید کنکور رو بزنم


قید کنکور رو زدن عزت بیشتری داره تا بازیچه دست کثافت هایی مثل این مسئولین شدن.

----------


## mohammad1397

> *دوستان یه سوال الانبا این مصوبه برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ میشه کنکور رشته دیگه شرکت کرد مثلا تجربی انسانی شرکت کنه*


فکر کنم تا 1404 زده بود مشکلی نداره

----------


## mohammad1397

> *من هم همین عقیده رو دارم 
> به نظرم یک سال اجرای میکنن سال بعد لغو میکنن*


سال بعد که هیچ چند روز تا چند ماه دیگه هم ممکنه باز تغییر بدن

----------


## Sepideh2004

> *متاسفانه بلی 
> نمونه کنکوری اش  سال 94 و تاثیر قطعی*


سلام 
به نظرتون پیش بردن دروس عمومی دوازدهم با برنامه نگاه به آینده قلمچی الان با توجه به این حرفا کار منطقی ایه ؟ تا زمانی که مشخص بشه جزئیات دقیق

----------


## _Joseph_

> سال بعد که هیچ چند روز تا چند ماه دیگه هم ممکنه باز تغییر بدن


*اینم ممکنه*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

این چرا در مورد ترمیم گفته فقط یکبار؟ پس اون ده باری که گفتن چی شد؟؟؟؟


رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش درباره نحوه و شرایط ترمیم معدل داوطلبان کنکور توضیحاتی ارائه کرد.*محسن زارعی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا*، در این باره اظهار کرد: بر اساس مصوبه شورای عالی آموزش‌وپرورش، دانش‌آموزان می‌توانند یک مرتبه درخواست ترمیم نمره امتحانات نهایی داشته باشند.
*وی افزود: متقاضیان درخواست خود را به منطقه ارائه می‌کنند و پس از تایید کمیسیون خاص منطقه، می‌توانند برای ترمیم اقدام و در ایام برگزاری امتحانات، خرداد، شهریور یا دی ماه و همزمان با سایر دانش‌آموزان در امتحانات شرکت کنند.*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *ببین 10 بار قراره ترمیم بزارن واست 
> فقط هم که تخصی میخونی 
> وقت هم که داری 
> نظام قدیمم باشی عیبی نداره باز ترمیم میتونی بکنی و یا حتی دیپلم مجدد بگیری . 
> 
> ولی دانش اموز یازدهمی هم باید نهایی بخونه همه چی رو و هم اینکه تا خرداد ماه نمیتونه ترمیم نمره کنه و کنکور اول رو هم نمیتونه برسونه 
> این طرح رو فک کنم گذاشتن تا از ترافیک پشت کنکوریها یه ذه کمتر بشه .
> در کل من فقط با بحث تاثیر قطعی ش مشکل دارم که اون رو هم اگر امتحانات نهایی رو امن و امان برگزارش کنن و سوالاش استاندارد و 100 نمره ای باشه  و اصلاحش هم الکترونیکی خوب اون مشکلم حل میشه 
> ولی خوب 
> ...


چرا رییس مرکز سنجش گفته یکبار؟

----------


## آریو

سبطی و امرایی غلاف کردن
نادری هم لال شده
مشخصه دستور از...

----------


## Dillon

با این اوضاع قرار خیلیا از کنکور حذف بشن

----------


## Kaveh77

> امروز سنجش این اطلاعیه که مصوبه برای 1402 هم اجرایی میشه 
> سنجش فقط نتیجه جلسات رو بازتاب میده 
> نمیخوام امید بدم یا ناامید کنم 
> میخوام بگم اگه باز مجلس مخالفتی کنه 
> این مصوبه 1402 رو لغو میکنه 
> و سنجش دوباره اطلاعیه جدیدی میزاره 
> فقط مجلس و وزارت علوم دارند هی بازی میکنن 
> چون داخل مصوبه گفته شده سنجش امکان سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری برای برگزاری 2 کنکور در سال رو داره 
> این قسمتش مزخرف و نشدنیه خودتونم میدونید
> ...


مشکل اینجاست که شورا اختیارات زیادی داره و این نقل قول از زبان دبیر شوراست :  "آزمون‌های سراسری مطابق مصوبات شورایعالی انقلاب فرهنگی برگزار می‌شود و کنکور ۱۴۰۲ نیز به همین صورت است، براساس همین مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ نیز برگزار می‌شود و هیچ نهادی نمی‌تواند خلاف مصوبه شورا عمل کند زیرا این کار خلاف قانون است و پیگرد دارد."

میترسم حتی مجلسم نتونه کاری بکنه چون با مخالفت شورای نگهبان مواجه میشه. رئیس جمهور هم به عنوان رئیس شورا امضا کرده و رفته

----------


## Mahdis79

> هزینه ترمیم هر درس ۱۱۰ تومنه و توی شهرهای بزرگ تر ممکنه بیشتر هم باشه : )


ببخشید مطمئنید که ۱۱۰تومنه؟
اخه توی سایتا نوشته هزینه هر درس ۲۰تومان به علاوه ۵۰تومان که ابتدا باید پرداخت کنیم!

----------


## _Joseph_

*من از این مصوبه یک جور دیگه هم راضی ام 
وقاحت 
زالو بودن
نون به نرخ روز خوردن به هر قیمت
بی شرفی
یک سری مدرس که نمیتونم بگم یک سری شومن که درس عمومی رو وراجی میکردن چند سال بود و یک سری موسسات رو نشون داد 
از جمله
زینعلی
فکری
قریشی
و خیلی های دیگه
که الان دارن از طرح های امتحان نهاییشون رونمایی میکنن و جزوات فوق تشریحی شون
امیدوارم این متنم رو بدونن و بخونن 
شما ها یک عده کللاش بد بخت هستید . هر کاری کنید هر ماشینی سوار بشید هر خونه ای داشته باشید کلاش بد بخت زالو صفت هستید
 پست فطرتهایی که چیزی جز مکیدن خون بلد نیستید و در هیچ کره خاکی ز این سرای بدبخت اهمیتی ندارید . همین قدر تهی هستید .
هیچ ارزش افزوده ای رو تولید نمیکنید . بد بخت های بی ارزش 
همین 
تامام*

----------


## Hans_Landa

> *من از این مصوبه یک جور دیگه هم راضی ام 
> وقاحت 
> زالو بودن
> نون به نرخ روز خوردن به هر قیمت
> بی شرفی
> یک سری مدرس که نمیتونم بگم یک سری شومن که درس عمومی رو وراجی میکردن چند سال بود و یک سری موسسات رو نشون داد 
> از جمله
> زینعلی
> فکری
> ...


سفره ی بزرگیه بالاخره. بهره میبرن ازش  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سفره ی بزرگیه بالاخره. بهره میبرن ازش


*روزی میاد که  لقمه هایی که از این سفره برمیدارن تو گلوشون گیر می کنه .
افزایش قیمت کتب تخصصی 
افزایش قیمت کلاسهای تخصصی و حتی عمومی تشریحی نهایی 
با شعار محوی عدالت اموزشی 
عدالت اموزشیتون تو حلقم بد بختهای زالو صفت کثیف

*

----------


## melodii

> چرا خوب میدونی؟ 
> من از هر طرفش نگاه میکنم این مصوبه برای من فارغ تحصیل نظام قدیمی چند سر باخته


ممکنه لطفا هر خبر جدیدی که شنیدین به منم بگید ؟ ممنونم

----------


## melodii

> من یبار از فرصت ترمیم استفاده کردم نظام قدیمم ایا بازم میتونم ترمیم کنم؟


لطفا اگر پاسخ سوالتون رو پیدا کردین ، منم در جریان بذارین خواهشا

----------


## آریو

هیچکس شماره یا دسترسی به نادری نداره
اون گفته بود سوال از رییسی راه میندازه مجلس

----------


## Hisen

*سلام. 
الان اگر کسی امسال دوازدهم بوده و دیپلم تجربی گرفته باشه اما برای 1402 میخواد پشت کنکور بمونه و کنکور ریاضی بده باید چیکار کنه؟ باید دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیره؟ خب طبق چیزی که الان هست مگه نباید معافیت داشته باشه؟ یعنی باید بره سرباازی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟*

----------


## reza333

> تا آخر شهریور عمومی و تخصصی دوازدهمو بخونید که معدلتون بالا بشه،جزییاتشو اخرشهریور میگن،گرچه مجلس قطعا با قدرت ورود میکنه


*عذر خواهی میکنم داداش ، ولی مجلس هیچ ....ُ.هی نمیتونه بخوره .  این نماینده های مجلس که میبینی اینا مترسک سر جالیزن . تقریبا همشون از یک طیف فکرین و همشون در برابر دستوری که از دربار سلطان بیاد سر تعظیم فرود میارن . 

هر کسی هم فکر میکنه اموزش پرورش برای ترمیم معدل کیسه ندوخته یا یک فرد ابله یا به احتمال زیاد تر یک انگل کنکور .

*

----------


## Hans_Landa

> *روزی میاد که  لقمه هایی که از این سفره برمیدارن تو گلوشون گیر می کنه .
> افزایش قیمت کتب تخصصی 
> افزایش قیمت کلاسهای تخصصی و حتی عمومی تشریحی نهایی 
> با شعار محوی عدالت اموزشی 
> عدالت اموزشیتون تو حلقم بد بختهای زالو صفت کثیف
> 
> *


*حقیقتا برگام
چقد گرون میگیرن :/*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hans_Landa

> هیچکس شماره یا دسترسی به نادری نداره
> اون گفته بود سوال از رییسی راه میندازه مجلس


*تصمیمش رو مگه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی نگرفته؟
تا جایی که میدونم شوراها فرا تر از 3 قوه ان و مجلس کار خاصی نمی تونه بکنه.*

----------


## Carolin

> تا آخر شهریور عمومی و تخصصی دوازدهمو بخونید که معدلتون بالا بشه،جزییاتشو اخرشهریور میگن،*گرچه مجلس قطعا با قدرت ورود میکنه*


این جمله کمیک بود یا جدی؟
+
کجا؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## reza333

> *حقیقتا برگام
> چقد گرون میگیرن :/*


*اندکی به حلال و حرام معتقد بودم ولی دیگه ......    تلگرامیش ارزونه ، فراووونه ، همه رقم جوره جوره .*

----------


## farzaddd

> *عذر خواهی میکنم داداش ، ولی مجلس هیچ ....ُ.هی نمیتونه بخوره .  این نماینده های مجلس که میبینی اینا مترسک سر جالیزن . تقریبا همشون از یک طیف فکرین و همشون در برابر دستوری که از دربار سلطان بیاد سر تعظیم فرود میارن . 
> 
> هر کسی هم فکر میکنه اموزش پرورش برای ترمیم معدل کیسه ندوخته یا یک فرد ابله یا به احتمال زیاد تر یک انگل کنکور .
> 
> *


حرفت درسته ،سلطان خداست،امیدوارم دستور سلطان نباشه

----------


## alibestfriend

برین درستونو بخونین وقتتونو تلف نکنین دیگه تموم شد رفت حداقل برای امسال مطمئن باشین این پایان خط کنکور امساله

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*یه حرفی بزنین بدونیم قراره چه **** بخوریم

صبح خبر میاد برای 1403 اجرا میشه

بعد اطلاعیه میدن برا 1402


برین گمشین

**** بهتون


پ.ن: ببخشید معمولا اینقدر بد حرف نمی زنم
*

----------


## -SmS-

> *عذر خواهی میکنم داداش ، ولی مجلس هیچ ....ُ.هی نمیتونه بخوره .  این نماینده های مجلس که میبینی اینا مترسک سر جالیزن . تقریبا همشون از یک طیف فکرین و همشون در برابر دستوری که از دربار سلطان بیاد سر تعظیم فرود میارن . 
> 
> هر کسی هم فکر میکنه اموزش پرورش برای ترمیم معدل کیسه ندوخته یا یک فرد ابله یا به احتمال زیاد تر یک انگل کنکور .
> 
> *


لابد سلطان الان داره درمورد ضریب زمین شناسی و تعداد سوالات زیست شناسی تصمیم گیری میکنه. الان هم خیلی خوشحاله که عربی و دینی از کنکور حذف شده و دیگه تو سال دهم و یازدهم کسی برای عمومی ها تره هم خرد نمیکنه. میدونم تو مسائل سیاسی *توهم* خیلی خریدار داره(حالا از سمت هر جریانی) اما به شعور بقیه هم کمی احترام گذاشتن بد نسیت. منظورم حمایت از این مصوبه نیست چون به نظرم مشکل خاصی رو حل نمیکنه تازه اگه مشکلات بیشتری به وجود نیاره(البته به جز مشکل بودجه آموزش و پرورش :Yahoo (50): )

----------


## Zahra6

الان زیر گروه ها هم برداشته میشه؟ یعنی مثلا حتی کسی که مامایی میخواد باید زمین بخونه؟؟

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

> *روزی میاد که  لقمه هایی که از این سفره برمیدارن تو گلوشون گیر می کنه .
> افزایش قیمت کتب تخصصی 
> افزایش قیمت کلاسهای تخصصی و حتی عمومی تشریحی نهایی 
> با شعار محوی عدالت اموزشی 
> عدالت اموزشیتون تو حلقم بد بختهای زالو صفت کثیف
> 
> *فایل پیوست 100934


سلام من نظام قدیم بودم دیپلم رو چند سال پیش تو یه شهر دیگه منطقه سه گرفتم الان چند سالی هست یه شهر دیگه زندگی میکنم، حالا میگن برا ترمیم معدل باید برگردی همون جایی که دیپلم گرفتی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی
خیلی ناراحتم آیا راهی برام هست؟ نمیتونم دیگه برگردم اون شهر ترمیم کنم
چکارکنم؟؟  :Y (461):

----------


## Zahra6

> *یه حرفی بزنین بدونیم قراره چه **** بخوریم
> 
> صبح خبر میاد برای 1403 اجرا میشه
> 
> بعد اطلاعیه میدن برا 1402
> 
> 
> برین گمشین
> 
> ...


الان خودشونم میدونند همه دارند همینقدر بد درموردشون حرف میزنند!! فقط اونجای اطلاعیه که از خودمون و والدینمون پوزش خواستند!!!  همین؟؟؟؟

----------


## Zahra6

> سلام من نظام قدیم بودم دیپلم رو چند سال پیش تو یه شهر دیگه منطقه سه گرفتم الان چند سالی هست یه شهر دیگه زندگی میکنم، حالا میگن برا ترمیم معدل باید برگردی همون جایی که دیپلم گرفتی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی
> خیلی ناراحتم آیا راهی برام هست؟ نمیتونم دیگه برگردم اون شهر ترمیم کنم
> چکارکنم؟؟


الان حال خیلیا اون قسمت خیلی ناراحتم و نمیدونم چیکار کنم اخر حرفتونه!! با این کارشون وضع خیلیا رو به هم ریختند...

----------


## Selfish

> ببخشید مطمئنید که ۱۱۰تومنه؟
> اخه توی سایتا نوشته هزینه هر درس ۲۰تومان به علاوه ۵۰تومان که ابتدا باید پرداخت کنیم!


بله دوست من مستقیما رفته سوال کرده 
در ضمن توی سایت خیلی چیز ها میزنه! همین سایت سنجش دیدید که طی چهار روز چطور زیر حرفش زد 
هنوزم به این ممکلت و مسئولین و وابسته های اون اعتماد می کنید؟ : )

----------


## mohammad1397

تو ایرادها یه عده مدام میگن این مصوبه به ضرر مناطق محرومه! حواستون باشه اینطور استدلال ها دودش تو چشم خودتون میره چون میان به این بهانه یک سهمیه گنده دیگه به اسم مناطق محروم اضافه میکنن ، تراز نمرات نهایی مثل تراز کنکور تو منطقه سه حساب میشه نه کل کشور

----------


## reza333

> لابد سلطان الان داره درمورد ضریب زمین شناسی و تعداد سوالات زیست شناسی تصمیم گیری میکنه. الان هم خیلی خوشحاله که عربی و دینی از کنکور حذف شده و دیگه تو سال دهم و یازدهم کسی برای عمومی ها تره هم خرد نمیکنه. میدونم تو مسائل سیاسی *توهم* خیلی خریدار داره(حالا از سمت هر جریانی) اما به شعور بقیه هم کمی احترام گذاشتن بد نسیت. منظورم حمایت از این مصوبه نیست چون به نظرم مشکل خاصی رو حل نمیکنه تازه اگه مشکلات بیشتری به وجود نیاره(البته به جز مشکل بودجه آموزش و پرورش)



*داداش داری اشتباه میزنی . سلطان تنها چیزی که خودش شاید ساخته و دامن میزنه همون دژمن  دژمن کردنشه . البته سلطان ما خودش از امیرالامرا دستور میگیره که البته بیشتر مربوط به سیاست خارجیه . 

اما در این موارد داخلی ، طراحش که سلطان نیست ، طراحش درباریان سلطان هستن ، درباریان تصمیم میگیرن ، از زبان سلطان فرمان اجرا صادر میشه ، سلطان که فرمان داد ، دیگه کارگزاران باید به هر نحو اجرا کنند و اگر نه درباریان سلطان ،  کارگزار رو به جرم سرپیچی از اجرای فرامین سلطان ، عزل و  ای بسا در مسائل خاص حبس کنن.
خلاصه همه چیز به سلطان و دربارش برمیگرده.*

----------


## happyme

نباید همچین تصمیمی میگرفتن 
کنکوری یه روزایی مجبوره روزی ۱۰ ساعت درس بخونه 
بعد چند ماهم فقط اونایی که تا تو این شرایط بودن میفهمن چقدر زحمت داره چقدر روزمرگی داری همه چی تکراری میشه 
حالا فکر کن یه داوطلب یه درسو انقدر خونده مغزش خستست 
حالش بد شده از اونا 
معمولا بنده خدا رو میاره به عمومی میاد قرابت بخونه زبان بخونه یا هر درسی که سبکتره و دوست داره 
بعد فکر کن طرف کل سالو بخواد کلا چند تا دونه درس داشته باشه 
همه چی برای یه کنکوری تکراری هست اون سال آدمم از تکرار متنفره 
حالا اینطوری تنوع درسا ام کمتر میشه
بخدا ظلمهههههههه ظلممممم

----------


## diar82

کاش همونطور که ترمیم معدل گذاشتن یه بخشم بعنوان ترمیم روح و روانم میذاشتند! از یه جوون 17.18 ساله که هنوز اول راهه  صبری فراتر از ایوب در برابر حرکات و تصمیماتی که میگرند میخوان و نمیدونم چطور این نسل جدید میخواد فردا روزی جامعه ای رو در دست بگیره!

----------


## WickedSick

هرچند احتمالا قطعیه این برگشت مصوبه، ولی شاید مثل قضیه معدل شد. در نتیجه:  بچه ها واقعا هیچ چیزی غیرممکن نیست با این وضعیت ولی بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم: ۱) آرامش خودتونو حفظ کنین، تمام کنکور شرایطش عوض نمیشه. یک مقداری ازش عوض میشه و راحت میتونین خودتونو سازگار کنین. ۲) ترمیم معدل رو برید حتما! حتی اگه مصوبه برگشت بخوره بازم شما ضرر نکردین تابستون وقت هست. ۳) عمومی هارو بخونین. وقت زیادی نمیبرن. اگه مصوبه رد شد که شمارو خیلی این حرکت جلو میندازه، اگه هم برگشت نخورد که شما وقت زیادی رو از دست ندادین و از اواسط پاییز دیگه نمیخونین.

----------


## diar82

> نباید همچین تصمیمی میگرفتن 
> کنکوری یه روزایی مجبوره روزی ۱۰ ساعت درس بخونه 
> بعد چند ماهم فقط اونایی که تا تو این شرایط بودن میفهمن چقدر زحمت داره چقدر روزمرگی داری همه چی تکراری میشه 
> حالا فکر کن یه داوطلب یه درسو انقدر خونده مغزش خستست 
> حالش بد شده از اونا 
> معمولا بنده خدا رو میاره به عمومی میاد قرابت بخونه زبان بخونه یا هر درسی که سبکتره و دوست داره 
> بعد فکر کن طرف کل سالو بخواد کلا چند تا دونه درس داشته باشه 
> همه چی برای یه کنکوری تکراری هست اون سال آدمم از تکرار متنفره 
> حالا اینطوری تنوع درسا ام کمتر میشه
> بخدا ظلمهههههههه ظلممممم


اصلا بحث تکراری بودن دروس به کنار فکر کنید سر هر امتحان نهایی یک کنکور به تمام معنا رو تجربه خواهی کرد. استرس اینکه .25 صدم اشتباه تو رو در رنج افراد 21000 کشور قرار میده دیوانه کننده است. کما اینکه اصلا امنیت درستی نداره امتحان نهایی بطور مثال خود من امسال در حوزه ای بودم که به راحتی تمام میتونستم تقلب کنم بدون اینکه حتی کسی شک کنه .

----------


## diar82

> هرچند احتمالا قطعیه این برگشت مصوبه، ولی شاید مثل قضیه معدل شد. در نتیجه:  بچه ها واقعا هیچ چیزی غیرممکن نیست با این وضعیت ولی بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم: ۱) آرامش خودتونو حفظ کنین، تمام کنکور شرایطش عوض نمیشه. یک مقداری ازش عوض میشه و راحت میتونین خودتونو سازگار کنین. ۲) ترمیم معدل رو برید حتما! حتی اگه مصوبه برگشت بخوره بازم شما ضرر نکردین تابستون وقت هست. ۳) عمومی هارو بخونین. وقت زیادی نمیبرن. اگه مصوبه رد شد که شمارو خیلی این حرکت جلو میندازه، اگه هم برگشت نخورد که شما وقت زیادی رو از دست ندادین و از اواسط پاییز دیگه نمیخونین.


بنظر شما اگه کسی رتبه اش لب مرز اومد  با این شرایط پیش اومده موندن پشت کنکور بهتره یا رفتن پزشکی تعهدی یا ازاد؟

----------


## WickedSick

> بنظر شما اگه کسی رتبه اش لب مرز اومد  با این شرایط پیش اومده موندن پشت کنکور بهتره یا رفتن پزشکی تعهدی یا ازاد؟


سلام
در مورد تعهدی من خیلی مناسب نمیدونمش. هرچند توی تاپیک "کنکور 1401" هم بحثش شد اگه خواستین پستامو اونجا بخونین
ازاد واقعا هزینه زیادی میخواد. امکانات خوابگاهی و غذا و این صحبتاش هم محدود تره تا خود دولتی و پردیس. اینو مدنظر داشته باشین.
پشت کنکور هم برای کسی که از اشتباهاش درس گرفته 1، و 2 اینکه توانش رو داره بخونه مفیده. وگرنه ضرر پشت ضرره و توصیه نمیشه.

من نسخه برا هیچکس نمیپیچونم چون کار اشتباهیه، اما ضررا و منفعت های هر انتخاب رو براتون گفتم. خودتون خیلی بهتر از من میتونین حالا تصمیم بگیرین.

----------


## WickedSick

> اقا الان من با دیپلم نظام قدیم میتونم کنکور جدید بدم؟؟


ظاهرا تو بند 9 تبصره یک جوری گفته که نمراتتون رو معادل در نظر میگیرن... حالا خودتون بخونین باز مصوبه رو.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

یکی نمیتونه بگه آیا منی که یبار ترمیم رفتم دوباره میتونم شرکت کنم؟ چون اگر ترمیم نکنم بیچاره میشم

----------


## Carolin

> هرچند احتمالا قطعیه این برگشت مصوبه، ولی شاید مثل قضیه معدل شد. در نتیجه:  بچه ها واقعا هیچ چیزی غیرممکن نیست با این وضعیت ولی بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم: ۱) آرامش خودتونو حفظ کنین، تمام کنکور شرایطش عوض نمیشه. یک مقداری ازش عوض میشه و راحت میتونین خودتونو سازگار کنین. ۲) ترمیم معدل رو برید حتما! حتی اگه مصوبه برگشت بخوره بازم شما ضرر نکردین تابستون وقت هست. ۳) عمومی هارو بخونین. وقت زیادی نمیبرن. اگه مصوبه رد شد که شمارو خیلی این حرکت جلو میندازه، اگه هم برگشت نخورد که شما وقت زیادی رو از دست ندادین و از اواسط پاییز دیگه نمیخونین.


عمومی رُ که کلا باید بخونن چون از کنکور حذف شده نه نهایی
+
رد شدن مصوبه بعداز یک سال وقتُ تعللُ یک هفته پوکرفیس شدن سازمان سنجش احتمالش 20-درصده

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام من نظام قدیم بودم دیپلم رو چند سال پیش تو یه شهر دیگه منطقه سه گرفتم الان چند سالی هست یه شهر دیگه زندگی میکنم، حالا میگن برا ترمیم معدل باید برگردی همون جایی که دیپلم گرفتی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی
> خیلی ناراحتم آیا راهی برام هست؟ نمیتونم دیگه برگردم اون شهر ترمیم کنم
> چکارکنم؟؟


*والا این سوال شما رو من نباید پاسخ بدم 
اون بی سواد احمقی باید پاسخ بده که این مصوبه رو تصویب کرده*

----------


## diar82

> عمومی رُ که کلا باید بخونن چون از کنکور حذف شده نه نهایی
> +
> رد شدن مصوبه بعداز یک سال وقتُ تعللُ یک هفته پوکرفیس شدن سازمان سنجش احتمالش 20-درصده



و یادمون نره ایجا ایرانه! کشور ممکن شدن ناممکن ها :Yahoo (11):

----------


## WickedSick

> عمومی رُ که کلا باید بخونن چون از کنکور حذف شده نه نهایی
> +
> رد شدن مصوبه بعداز یک سال وقتُ تعللُ یک هفته پوکرفیس شدن سازمان سنجش احتمالش 20-درصده


برای نهایی که کنکوریا نیاز نیست بخونن مگر اینکه بخوان ترمیم بدن  :Yahoo (94): 
منظورم همون برای کنکور بود.

----------


## _Joseph_

> *سلام. 
> الان اگر کسی امسال دوازدهم بوده و دیپلم تجربی گرفته باشه اما برای 1402 میخواد پشت کنکور بمونه و کنکور ریاضی بده باید چیکار کنه؟ باید دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیره؟ خب طبق چیزی که الان هست مگه نباید معافیت داشته باشه؟ یعنی باید بره سرباازی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟*


*خوب تو دروس عمومی رو داریش 
برای دروسی مثل هندسه 3 و گسسته و حسابان 2 باید نهایی بدی 
ولی اگه اوضاع دروس و نمرات عمومی ت هم وخیمه میتونی درخواست دیپلم مجدد کنی و یکبره دیپلم رشته ریاضی رو هم بگیری*

----------


## Carolin

> و یادمون نره ایجا ایرانه! کشور ممکن شدن ناممکن ها


منکه یادم نمیاد چیزه نشدنی اینجا شدنی شده باشه (ولی تا دلتون بخواد این جمله رُ شنیدم :Yahoo (76): )
+
شاید ازاین خرابتر شه ولی بهتر ! نه اصلا...

----------


## _Joseph_

> عمومی رُ که کلا باید بخونن چون از کنکور حذف شده نه نهایی
> +
> رد شدن مصوبه بعداز یک سال وقتُ تعللُ یک هفته پوکرفیس شدن سازمان سنجش احتمالش 20-درصده


*کارولین { فک کنم شاتوت بودی قبلا}
احتمال اجرایی و ابلاغ شدن این مصوبه زیر 1 درصد بودش هااااااا 
این رو هم در نظر بگیر*

----------


## diar82

> منکه یادم نمیاد چیزه نشدنی اینجا شدنی شده باشه (ولی تا دلتون بخواد این جمله رُ شنیدم)
> +
> شاید ازاین خرابتر شه ولی بهتر ! نه اصلا...



از این نشدنی تر که سنجش مصوبه بده کنکور به روال قبل برگذار میشه و همون سنجش باز دوباره در کمتر یک هفته بگه من نبودم دستم بود
 و روز از نو این وسط اون 50.60 هزار دانش اموزی که تا حدی دارن  تلاش میکنن هیچ !! 
خداکنه من همین امسال بیارم و برم اگر نه احتمالا سال بعد به جای دانشگاه مقصدم دارالمجانین باشه.

----------


## Carolin

> برای نهایی که کنکوریا نیاز نیست بخونن مگر اینکه بخوان ترمیم بدن 
> منظورم همون برای کنکور بود.


ببخشید اون 40 درصدی که گفتن مال نهاییِ دیگه که عمومی هم داره ... یا اشتباه میکنم؟ :Yahoo (77):  نمنم دیگه خلاصه عمومیُ دارن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mojtabamessi

> برای نهایی که کنکوریا نیاز نیست بخونن مگر اینکه بخوان ترمیم بدن 
> منظورم همون برای کنکور بود.


نتیجه کنکور مهرداد میاد طرف اگ نهایی برا ترمیم شهریور سال بعد عملا کنکور اون سالو از دست میده ک

----------


## happyme

> هرچند احتمالا قطعیه این برگشت مصوبه، ولی شاید مثل قضیه معدل شد. در نتیجه:  بچه ها واقعا هیچ چیزی غیرممکن نیست با این وضعیت ولی بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم: ۱) آرامش خودتونو حفظ کنین، تمام کنکور شرایطش عوض نمیشه. یک مقداری ازش عوض میشه و راحت میتونین خودتونو سازگار کنین. ۲) ترمیم معدل رو برید حتما! حتی اگه مصوبه برگشت بخوره بازم شما ضرر نکردین تابستون وقت هست. ۳) عمومی هارو بخونین. وقت زیادی نمیبرن. اگه مصوبه رد شد که شمارو خیلی این حرکت جلو میندازه، اگه هم برگشت نخورد که شما وقت زیادی رو از دست ندادین و از اواسط پاییز دیگه نمیخونین.


برای ترمیم معدل اگه شهریور امکانش نبود دی هم ترمیم کنیم زمان خوبیه؟ 
بعد واقعا بهتر نیست بشینیم تخصصیامونو قوی تر کنیم؟ 
چون عمومیارو متوسطم صفر صفر نیستم با تست و تکرار از مهرم میشه به نظرم نتیجه گرفت
و از نیمه مرداد خوبه برای شروع؟ 
من چون سال قبلم کنکور دادم و زحمت کشیدم براش واقعا برای همون  میخوام یکم استراحت داشته باشم و از نیمه مرداد بخونم

----------


## mojtabamessi

سنجش کاش تا هفته بعد دقیق تکلیف مشخص کنه واقعا امسال بدترین سال سنجشه بیچاره کنکوریای امسال

----------


## گیلوا ابوت

> *خوب تو دروس عمومی رو داریش 
> برای دروسی مثل هندسه 3 و گسسته و حسابان 2 باید نهایی بدی 
> ولی اگه اوضاع دروس و نمرات عمومی ت هم وخیمه میتونی درخواست دیپلم مجدد کنی و یکبره دیپلم رشته ریاضی رو هم بگیری*




سلام چندتا سوال دارم
اول اینکه منی که دیپلم قدیم دارم اصلا میتونم تو کنکور جدید شرکت کنم؟
بعد اینکه برای ترمیم باید همه دروس رو ترمیم کنم یا فقط ۴تا تخصصی رو؟
واسه کنکور معدل رو در نظر میگیرن یا نمره هر درس رو؟

----------


## _Joseph_

*هیچی معلوم نیست به نظرم سرتونو بندازید پایین درستونو بخونید 
سال 95 بعد از کشمکشهای فراوان فروردین ماه گفتن که تاثیر معدل مثبته . ینی اینقدر تباه ان اینا 
یهو دیدی بهمن اومدن گفتن که کنکور مثل 1401 برگزار میشه 

شدت فشاری که مسئولین ما میگیرن از شدت تصمیمات اون پیرمرده تو سری فیلمهای saw هم بیشتر و حرفه ای تره*

----------


## Carolin

> کارولین { فک کنم شاتوت بودی قبلا}




این چه ربطی داشت الان؟ :Yahoo (76): 


[QUOTE*احتمال اجرایی و ابلاغ شدن این مصوبه زیر 1 درصد بودش هااااااا 
این رو هم در نظر بگیر[/QUOTE]
*

کی گفته بود احتمالش زیره 1 درصد؟   :Yahoo (76):  همین هفته قبلی که سنجش با اطلاعیه اش گمراهمون کرد خودم گفته 100 درصد سال 3 اجرا میشه!!!

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام چندتا سوال دارم
> اول اینکه منی که دیپلم قدیم دارم اصلا میتونم تو کنکور جدید شرکت کنم؟
> بعد اینکه برای ترمیم باید همه دروس رو ترمیم کنم یا فقط ۴تا تخصصی رو؟
> واسه کنکور معدل رو در نظر میگیرن یا نمره هر درس رو؟


*شرکت که همه میتونن . پدر بزرگ منم میتونه بره کنکور شرکت کنه 
در رمورد ترمیم هنوز معلوم نیست 
ببینید برای کنکور شما :
اگر آزمون قلمچی یا هر آزمون دیگری داده باشید میبینید که در کارنامه برای هر درس تراز به دست میاد 
در کنکور این تراز میانگین تراز معدل و تراز درصد کنکور شما میشه 
و هر درس هر نمره ای که دارید بر روی تراز اون درس تاثیر داره 
معدل تاثیری نداره 
درس به درس تاثیر داره*

----------


## Carolin

> از این نشدنی تر که سنجش مصوبه بده کنکور به روال قبل برگذار میشه و همون سنجش باز دوباره در کمتر یک هفته بگه من نبودم دستم بود
>  و روز از نو این وسط اون 50.60 هزار دانش اموزی که تا حدی دارن  تلاش میکنن هیچ !! 
> خداکنه من همین امسال بیارم و برم اگر نه احتمالا سال بعد به جای دانشگاه مقصدم دارالمجانین باشه.


سنجش قبلا هم ازاین اشتباهات خیلی مرگبار داشته ...کنکور 99

----------


## mohammad_kh199

*کسی اینجا نمیتونه بگه آیا منی که یبار ترمیم رفتم دوباره میتونم شرکت کنم؟ چون اگر ترمیم نکنم بیچاره میشم**
*

----------


## Tara_Z

دوستان یه سوال دارم. من سال ۹۱ دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم. الان می‌خوام کنکور تجربی بدم و ترمیم معدل رو هم شرکت کنم. کسی میدونه باید دروس تجربی رو امتحان بدم یا همون دروسی که ازش دیپلم گرفتم یعنی ریاضی؟ مرسی

----------


## _Joseph_

> این چه ربطی داشت الان؟
> 
> 
> [QUOTE[/SIZE]*احتمال اجرایی و ابلاغ شدن این مصوبه زیر 1 درصد بودش هااااااا 
> این رو هم در نظر بگیر*




کی گفته بود احتمالش زیره 1 درصد؟   :Yahoo (76):  همین هفته قبلی که سنجش با اطلاعیه اش گمراهمون کرد خودم گفته 100 درصد سال 3 اجرا میشه!!![/QUOTE]
منظورم همون اول بودش که روحانی امضاش کرد

----------


## Elnaz07

> دوستان یه سوال دارم. من سال ۹۱ دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم. الان می‌خوام کنکور تجربی بدم و ترمیم معدل رو هم شرکت کنم. کسی میدونه باید دروس تجربی رو امتحان بدم یا همون دروسی که ازش دیپلم گرفتم یعنی ریاضی؟ مرسی


هنوز ساز کار مصوبه معلوم نکردن ولی یه بندی داشت که هر کسی دیپلم مربوط به کنکورش داشته باشه نمیدونم حذف کردن یا هنوزم هست درکل مشخص نکردن چی به چیه،صبر کنید اعلام کنن

----------


## WickedSick

> ببخشید اون 40 درصدی که گفتن مال نهاییِ دیگه که عمومی هم داره ... یا اشتباه میکنم؟ نمنم دیگه خلاصه عمومیُ دارن


60% کنکور: امتحان کنکور که فقط اختصاصیه
40% کنکور: نهایی ها که هم شامل اختصاصی و هم شامل عمومی میشن.



> نتیجه کنکور مهرداد میاد طرف اگ نهایی برا ترمیم شهریور سال بعد عملا کنکور اون سالو از دست میده ک


دقیقا برای همینه میگم، سال 97 که خودم امتحان دادم یه خبرایی میومد که شاااید قطعی بشه، من همون اولین فرصت رفتم ترمیم معدل. اصلا هم تو کنکور بدردم نخورد! ولی خب انجام دادم... شما هم اولین فرصت که فک کنم همین شهریوره انجام بدین.



> برای ترمیم معدل اگه شهریور امکانش نبود دی هم ترمیم کنیم زمان خوبیه؟ 
> بعد واقعا بهتر نیست بشینیم تخصصیامونو قوی تر کنیم؟ 
> چون عمومیارو متوسطم صفر صفر نیستم با تست و تکرار از مهرم میشه به نظرم نتیجه گرفت
> و از نیمه مرداد خوبه برای شروع؟ 
> من چون سال قبلم کنکور دادم و زحمت کشیدم براش واقعا برای همون  میخوام یکم استراحت داشته باشم و از نیمه مرداد بخونم


زمان خیلی خوبی نیست چون دارید نیمسال اول دوازدهم رو جمع بندی میکنین ولی مجبورین! سعی کنین دنبالش بیفتین که همین شهریور بدین ترمیم رو.
تخصصیا قوی میشن و اگه اصولی بخونین وقت هست. و اینکه اگه شما برای نهایی بخواین امتحان بدین، نهایی رو شهریور ترمیم میکنین. واقعا شاید سختتون باشه توی 3 روز فرجه هم برای اون درس عمومی بخونین، هم برای آزمون های تابستانتون بخونین. 
من نظرم اینه عمومیا رو یه مقدار بخونین الان. اگه 8 ساعت مطالعه میکنین، 2 ساعت عمومی و 6 ساعت اختصاصی(اگه کمتر یا بیشتر هم مطالعه میکنین همین تناسب رو رعایت کنین).
برای شروع هم بستگی به خودتون داره میتونین کلا تابستون نخونین! ولی ضرر میکنین خیلی و کارتون سخت تر میشه
من نظرم اینه بعد از نتایج اولیه و اینکه با خودتون دو دوتا چارتا کردین، یک هفته هم وقت بدین نهایتا و بعد شروع کنین
من برنامه برای دانش آموزام که نوشتم از 7 مرداد نوشتم.

----------


## Landling

*چیزی که تو همین تاپیکم مشخصه انبوه سوالات گوناگون داوطلباس . از نظام قدیما تا تغییر رشته ای ها و ترمیمیا و ...
و شورای سنجشی که دوماهه میخواد جواب همه این داوطلبا رو بده !
خدا واقعا به خیر کنه -____-*

----------


## Carolin

> منظورم همون اول بودش که روحانی امضاش کرد



اون یک درصدُ خودت گفته باشی احتمالا :Yahoo (76): 

وگرنه منکه گفتم این طرح هدفش بودجه آموزشُ پرورشُ سازمان سنجشِ و یه هدفِ دیگه هم داره که اینجا نمیشه گفتش (و حتما هم اجرا میشه!)

----------


## harisondoc

> *هیچی معلوم نیست به نظرم سرتونو بندازید پایین درستونو بخونید 
> سال 95 بعد از کشمکشهای فراوان فروردین ماه گفتن که تاثیر معدل مثبته . ینی اینقدر تباه ان اینا 
> یهو دیدی بهمن اومدن گفتن که کنکور مثل 1401 برگزار میشه 
> 
> شدت فشاری که مسئولین ما میگیرن از شدت تصمیمات اون پیرمرده تو سری فیلمهای saw هم بیشتر و حرفه ای تره*


الان فقط دلم میخواد بمیرم نمیدونم چکار کنم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

خدا لعنتشون کنه خب مگه نگفتن تا ده بار الان اونو برداشتن؟ من ترمیم نکنم کل ایندم میره هوااااااااااا

----------


## Elnaz07

چیزی که مشخصه بی عدالتی موج میزنه تو این طرح ،خان اول همه دروس ۲۰ باش تا بتونی شانست تو کنکور امتحان کنی ،و چه تقلب هایی و حق خوری هایی که اتفاق می افته ،از یه راه هایی واسه تقلب استفاده کنن که تو سیا هم قفله

----------


## Elnaz07

> الان فقط دلم میخواد بمیرم نمیدونم چکار کنم


منم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Carolin

> خدا لعنتشون کنه خب مگه نگفتن تا ده بار الان اونو برداشتن؟ من ترمیم نکنم کل ایندم میره هوااااااااااا


اصن فلسفه این طرح اینه که شما برید ترمیم معدل کنید !!! چرا ناراحتید؟برید ترمیم کنید

----------


## serenity

اگه برای ترمیم عمومی ها همین شهریور برم و تخصصی ها دی برم خوبه؟ یا اینکه هر دو رو دی برم!! چون نمیرسم هر دورو شهریور برم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> اصن فلسفه این طرح اینه که شما برید ترمیم معدل کنید !!! چرا ناراحتید؟برید ترمیم کنید


من رفتم ترمیم کردم یبار اونم یه درس بعد فهمیدم فرصتش فقط یکباره الان نیومدن بگن برید چندبار ترمیم کنین اگر همون یکبار باشه همه ایندم رو هواست

----------


## diar82

> من رفتم ترمیم کردم یبار اونم یه درس بعد فهمیدم فرصتش فقط یکباره الان نیومدن بگن برید چندبار ترمیم کنین اگر همون یکبار باشه همه ایندم رو هواست


مطمئنا سود در ده بار ترمیم معدل هست نه یک بار!!

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> مطمئنا سود در ده بار ترمیم معدل هست نه یک بار!!


اخه هیچجا نگفته ده بار همه جا همون یباره بیچاره میشم بخدا نمیدونم چیکار کنم از استرس

----------


## Selfish

> *
> نکویی آشغال تو اینستاگرامش گفته هزینه ترمیم معدل رایگانه اینطوری بچه هارو خر میکنن*فایل پیوست 100935


خب این ها چرت و پرت زیاد میگن عزیزم.
شنونده باید عاقل باشه: )

----------


## happyme

> 60% کنکور: امتحان کنکور که فقط اختصاصیه
> 40% کنکور: نهایی ها که هم شامل اختصاصی و هم شامل عمومی میشن.
> 
> دقیقا برای همینه میگم، سال 97 که خودم امتحان دادم یه خبرایی میومد که شاااید قطعی بشه، من همون اولین فرصت رفتم ترمیم معدل. اصلا هم تو کنکور بدردم نخورد! ولی خب انجام دادم... شما هم اولین فرصت که فک کنم همین شهریوره انجام بدین.
> 
> زمان خیلی خوبی نیست چون دارید نیمسال اول دوازدهم رو جمع بندی میکنین ولی مجبورین! سعی کنین دنبالش بیفتین که همین شهریور بدین ترمیم رو.
> تخصصیا قوی میشن و اگه اصولی بخونین وقت هست. و اینکه اگه شما برای نهایی بخواین امتحان بدین، نهایی رو شهریور ترمیم میکنین. واقعا شاید سختتون باشه توی 3 روز فرجه هم برای اون درس عمومی بخونین، هم برای آزمون های تابستانتون بخونین. 
> من نظرم اینه عمومیا رو یه مقدار بخونین الان. اگه 8 ساعت مطالعه میکنین، 2 ساعت عمومی و 6 ساعت اختصاصی(اگه کمتر یا بیشتر هم مطالعه میکنین همین تناسب رو رعایت کنین).
> برای شروع هم بستگی به خودتون داره میتونین کلا تابستون نخونین! ولی ضرر میکنین خیلی و کارتون سخت تر میشه
> ...


خیلی ممنونم ازتون

----------


## Selfish

> اصن فلسفه این طرح اینه که شما برید ترمیم معدل کنید !!! چرا ناراحتید؟برید ترمیم کنید


کاملا درسته.
این ها فقط پول ترمیم رو میخوان : )
کاش هیچ کدوم از دانش آموزا ترمیم نرن

----------


## alibestfriend

ترمیم نکنن و برن دانشگاه تورقوزآباد بیارن قبل از نظر دادن لطفن کمی تامل کنین

----------


## mohammad_kh199

فقط میگم ...یدم به هر کسی که با همچین طرحی موافقه

----------


## loading

> 60% کنکور: امتحان کنکور که فقط اختصاصیه
> 40% کنکور: نهایی ها که هم شامل اختصاصی و هم شامل عمومی میشن.
> 
> دقیقا برای همینه میگم، سال 97 که خودم امتحان دادم یه خبرایی میومد که شاااید قطعی بشه، من همون اولین فرصت رفتم ترمیم معدل. اصلا هم تو کنکور بدردم نخورد! ولی خب انجام دادم... شما هم اولین فرصت که فک کنم همین شهریوره انجام بدین.
> 
> زمان خیلی خوبی نیست چون دارید نیمسال اول دوازدهم رو جمع بندی میکنین ولی مجبورین! سعی کنین دنبالش بیفتین که همین شهریور بدین ترمیم رو.
> تخصصیا قوی میشن و اگه اصولی بخونین وقت هست. و اینکه اگه شما برای نهایی بخواین امتحان بدین، نهایی رو شهریور ترمیم میکنین. واقعا شاید سختتون باشه توی 3 روز فرجه هم برای اون درس عمومی بخونین، هم برای آزمون های تابستانتون بخونین. 
> من نظرم اینه عمومیا رو یه مقدار بخونین الان. اگه 8 ساعت مطالعه میکنین، 2 ساعت عمومی و 6 ساعت اختصاصی(اگه کمتر یا بیشتر هم مطالعه میکنین همین تناسب رو رعایت کنین).
> برای شروع هم بستگی به خودتون داره میتونین کلا تابستون نخونین! ولی ضرر میکنین خیلی و کارتون سخت تر میشه
> ...


مگه عمومی حذف نشد ؟ تراز دهی کنکور مگه درس به درس نیس؟
خب با حذف عمومی به کلی نمره اون در تراز کنکور محاسبه نمیشه، پس دلیلی نداره عمومی ترمیم کنیم

----------


## alibestfriend

ما رو گرفتی؟! مگه نگفتن اقایون شورای فانی که نمره کنکور دروس عمومی به امتحان نهایی منتقل میشه

----------


## farzaddd

وزیر علوم هم تمام قد اومد پشت رییس جمهور،خب دستوره سلطانه،سلطان گفته همه ریختن تجربی دُرستَش کنید،اینا هم این طرحو دادن،سیاست های کلی نظام که میگن یکیش اینه

----------


## _Joseph_

*بچسبید به درس فقط/:*

----------


## loading

> *بچسبید به درس فقط/:*


آخه همون درس رو هم نمیدونیم چیکار کنیم ، عمومی بخونیم؟! نخونیم؟!


منو باش امروز میخواستم منبع جدید برای عربی بگیرم:/

----------


## mina_77

سلام بچه ها
من یه چیزی رو متوجه نمیشم
مثلا ما نظام قدیم ها درس زمین شناسی نهایی امتحان دادیم
ولی نظام جدیدها کلا یه کتاب زمین دارن اونم سال یازدهمه پس نهایی نبوده
یا اونا یه درسی به اسم سلامت بهداشت دارن
ولی ما نه
یعنی زمین برای اونا کنکور صد در صده
برای نظام قدیمی ها از ۶۰؟

و اینکه محاسبه زبان فارسی و ادبیات چطوره؟ میانگین میگیرن بینشون؟

----------


## mina_77

> آخه همون درس رو هم نمیدونیم چیکار کنیم ، عمومی بخونیم؟! نخونیم؟!
> 
> 
> منو باش امروز میخواستم منبع جدید برای عربی بگیرم:/



این قضیه خیلی عجیبه واقعا
خیلی ها از بابت کتب تست و آموزشی عمومی نون میخورن و نفووووذ بالا دارن
چجور دست رو دست میذارن این اتفاق بیفته ؟

یادمه کنکور ۹۹ هم روحانی مخالف کرد با تعویق
وگرنه تعویق انجام شده بود
الان هم رئیسی زده زیر مصوبه
ولی خدایی خیلی خنده داره
یه ادمی که شیش کلاس سواد داره برای این همه جمعیت تصمیم درسی بگیره

----------


## Selfish

> ترمیم نکنن و برن دانشگاه تورقوزآباد بیارن قبل از نظر دادن لطفن کمی تامل کنین


دانشگاه دوقوز آباد درس خوندن شرف داره به خر بودن و سواری دادن به این بی شرف ها که کمبود بودجه شون می خوان از جیب من و امثال من تامین کنند : ) 
هدف درس خوندن چیه؟ پول دراوردن ؟ نه قطعا نه . 
 خیلی آدم باید پست و بی خرد باشه به موفقیتی بنازه که هیچ عدالتی توش نیست و بقیه هم سن و سال هاش چون وضعیت مالی بهشون اجازه نمیده ترمیم کنند صرفا باید رویای رشته خوب رو داشته باشند.
#انسان_باشیم

----------


## happyme

> 60% کنکور: امتحان کنکور که فقط اختصاصیه
> 40% کنکور: نهایی ها که هم شامل اختصاصی و هم شامل عمومی میشن.
> 
> دقیقا برای همینه میگم، سال 97 که خودم امتحان دادم یه خبرایی میومد که شاااید قطعی بشه، من همون اولین فرصت رفتم ترمیم معدل. اصلا هم تو کنکور بدردم نخورد! ولی خب انجام دادم... شما هم اولین فرصت که فک کنم همین شهریوره انجام بدین.
> 
> زمان خیلی خوبی نیست چون دارید نیمسال اول دوازدهم رو جمع بندی میکنین ولی مجبورین! سعی کنین دنبالش بیفتین که همین شهریور بدین ترمیم رو.
> تخصصیا قوی میشن و اگه اصولی بخونین وقت هست. و اینکه اگه شما برای نهایی بخواین امتحان بدین، نهایی رو شهریور ترمیم میکنین. واقعا شاید سختتون باشه توی 3 روز فرجه هم برای اون درس عمومی بخونین، هم برای آزمون های تابستانتون بخونین. 
> من نظرم اینه عمومیا رو یه مقدار بخونین الان. اگه 8 ساعت مطالعه میکنین، 2 ساعت عمومی و 6 ساعت اختصاصی(اگه کمتر یا بیشتر هم مطالعه میکنین همین تناسب رو رعایت کنین).
> برای شروع هم بستگی به خودتون داره میتونین کلا تابستون نخونین! ولی ضرر میکنین خیلی و کارتون سخت تر میشه
> ...


یه سوال من پارسال  مشاور داشتم و اشتباهاتم و مدل برنامه ریزی کردن دستم اومده و و امسال نمیخوام براش هزینه کنم 
به نظرتون خودم برنامه ریزی کنم نتیجه خوبی داره؟ 
فقط این منو به شک انداخته روزایی که خسته میشدم گاهی با مشاورم حرف میزدم و باعث میشد یکم تخلیه شم 
و خب چون میدونستم برناممو چک میکنه و نشد و ... نداره برناممو اجرا میکردم حتما چون خیلی وقتا خسته بودم پارسال
به نظرتون خودمم میتونم این کارا رو برای خودم بکنم؟ تصمیم درستیه؟

----------


## farzaddd

> یه سوال من پارسال  مشاور داشتم و اشتباهاتم و مدل برنامه ریزی کردن دستم اومده و و امسال نمیخوام براش هزینه کنم 
> به نظرتون خودم برنامه ریزی کنم نتیجه خوبی داره؟ 
> فقط این منو به شک انداخته روزایی که خسته میشدم گاهی با مشاورم حرف میزدم و باعث میشد یکم تخلیه شم 
> و خب چون میدونستم برناممو چک میکنه و نشد و ... نداره برناممو اجرا میکردم حتما چون خیلی وقتا خسته بودم پارسال
> به نظرتون خودمم میتونم این کارا رو برای خودم بکنم؟ تصمیم درستیه؟


نه داداش حتما برو پول بده مشاور ،کنکور تا پول ندی مشاور قبول نمیشی،

----------


## Rubiker

عجب صبری مردم ایران دارند

----------


## alibestfriend

> دانشگاه دوقوز آباد درس خوندن شرف داره به خر بودن و سواری دادن به این بی شرف ها که کمبود بودجه شون می خوان از جیب من و امثال من تامین کنند : ) 
> هدف درس خوندن چیه؟ پول دراوردن ؟ نه قطعا نه . 
>  خیلی آدم باید پست و بی خرد باشه به موفقیتی بنازه که هیچ عدالتی توش نیست و بقیه هم سن و سال هاش چون وضعیت مالی بهشون اجازه نمیده ترمیم کنند صرفا باید رویای رشته خوب رو داشته باشند.
> #انسان_باشیم


پست تر و بی شرف تر کسایی هستن که ادم رو به راه کج هدایت می کنن بعد یکسال که درس خوند و فهمید چه اشتباهی کرده دستش میاد واقعن چند صد تومن خرج کردن برای امتحان نهایی کار سختی نیست ولی خطرناک تر اینه که بقیه رو با حرفات منحرف کنی این قضیه اظهر من الشمسه که اونی که نمره دیپلم خوبی نداره باید ترمیم کنه و یا با توجه به کنکور سال بعد با رویاهاش برای همیشه خداحافظی کنه هزینه ترمیم حداقل هزینه اییه که یه داوطلب باید بپردازه حال شما هر نظری داره واسه خودت ولی دیگران رو از صراط مستقیم منحرف نکن 
#انسان_درستی_باشیم

----------


## Mahdis79

من الان سردرگمم
معدل نهاییم ۱۴ هست
نمیتونمم ترمیم کنم (هزینه)
تکلیفم چیه ؟
بعد از چندسال تصمیم داشتم یکباز دیگه تلاش کنم
الان یعنی با این معدل هیچ امیدی نیست؟؟

----------


## omidfairy

سلام دوستان میدونم اعصاب همه خرده اما یک سوال داشتم اگر کسی میدونه لطف کنه جواب بده برادر من امسال کنکوریه و طبق این مصوبه قرار شده از دورس تخصصی امتحان کنکور برگزار بشه آیا زمین شناسی سال یازدهم هم جزو دروس تخصصی و یکی از مواد امتحانی کنکور رشته ریاضی محسوب میشه یا خیر باز هم ممنون

----------


## farzaddd

> من الان سردرگمم
> معدل نهاییم ۱۴ هست
> نمیتونمم ترمیم کنم (هزینه)
> تکلیفم چیه ؟
> بعد از چندسال تصمیم داشتم یکباز دیگه تلاش کنم
> الان یعنی با این معدل هیچ امیدی نیست؟؟


باگ بزرگ‌ این مصوبه واقعا همینه،به فکر جیب مردم نیستن

----------


## farzaddd

> سلام دوستان میدونم اعصاب همه خرده اما یک سوال داشتم اگر کسی میدونه لطف کنه جواب بده برادر من امسال کنکوریه و طبق این مصوبه قرار شده از دورس تخصصی امتحان کنکور برگزار بشه آیا زمین شناسی سال یازدهم هم جزو دروس تخصصی و یکی از مواد امتحانی کنکور رشته ریاضی محسوب میشه یا خیر باز هم ممنون


زمین شناسی تو رشته ریاضی نیست عزیزم

----------


## omidfairy

سال یازدهم رشته ریاضی درس زمین شناسی دارند(یک کتاب زمین شناسی یازدهم دارند)با توجه به این مصوبه ممکنه که درس تخصصی رشته ریاضی محسوب بشه؟


> زمین شناسی تو رشته ریاضی نیست عزیزم

----------


## farzaddd

> سال یازدهم رشته ریاضی درس زمین شناسی دارند(یک کتاب زمین شناسی یازدهم دارند)با توجه به این مصوبه ممکنه که درس تخصصی رشته ریاضی محسوب بشه؟


عذر میخوام نمیدونستم ریاضی ها هم زمین دارن،تو کنکوور تا الان سوال نیمده درستع،،؟اگر نیمده بازهم نمیاد

----------


## Rubiker

جالب انگیز این که من با دیپلم قبل ۸۴ اصلا معدل نهایی پیش دانشگاهی (دوازدهم) ندارم که بخوام ترمیمش کنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza333

> جالب انگیز این که من با دیپلم قبل ۸۴ اصلا معدل نهایی پیش دانشگاهی (دوازدهم) ندارم که بخوام ترمیمش کنم


*داداش شما برو عشق و حال کن که 0-3 از بقیه جلویی ، اگر شما رو مجبورتون نکنن برای ایجاد سابقه ی نهایی ، توی امتحان نهایی شرکت کنین ، احتمال زیاد به نفعتون تموم میشه . چون تراز کنکور بالاتر از تراز نهاییه .
برای چه رشته ای انشالله میخونی ؟*

----------


## reza1401

*چندتا نکته :
۱)اگر درسی تا الان توکنکور نبوده بعداز اینم نیست.مثل زمین شناسی واسه ریاضی .چون تو کامنتا سوال پرسیدن گفتم اشاره کنم.اما درصورتی که سه پایه نهایی باشه امکان داره جز دروس نهایی منطوربشه .ولی توکنکور ریاصی نمیاد اما توتجربی قطعا هست.
۲)از این به بعد واسه  پزشک و مهندس شدن نمرات دروس وزینی مثل سلامتی و بهداشت!هویت اجتماعی!تاربخ!جغرافیا!و چندتا درس اینچنینی هم احتمالا خواهدبود.
۳)درمورد تعداد دفعات ترمیم هنوز چیزی گفته نشده تو ایین نامه ولی تعداد دفعات قطعا حداقل سه چهاربار ودرحالت حداکثریش هم ممکنه همون ۱۰ باری که قبلا گفتن تصویب بکنن.*

----------


## گیلوا ابوت

> *چندتا نکته :
> ۱)اگر درسی تا الان توکنکور نبوده بعداز اینم نیست.مثل زمین شناسی واسه ریاضی .چون تو کامنتا سوال پرسیدن گفتم اشاره کنم.اما درصورتی که سه پایه نهایی باشه امکان داره جز دروس نهایی منطوربشه .ولی توکنکور ریاصی نمیاد اما توتجربی قطعا هست.
> ۲)از این به بعد واسه  پزشک و مهندس شدن نمرات دروس وزینی مثل سلامتی و بهداشت!هویت اجتماعی!تاربخ!جغرافیا!و چندتا درس اینچنینی هم احتمالا خواهدبود.
> ۳)درمورد تعداد دفعات ترمیم هنوز چیزی گفته نشده تو ایین نامه ولی تعداد دفعات قطعا حداقل سه چهاربار ودرحالت حداکثریش هم ممکنه همون ۱۰ باری که قبلا گفتن تصویب بکنن.*


ما نظام قدیمیا ک درسی مثل سلامت نداریم چیکار باید کنیم پس

----------


## elhameli

«سهم نمره سابقه تحصیلی برای سنجش و  پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در رشته‌های پرمتقاضی در سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان40 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی  1403-1404 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان50 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1404 - 1405 فقط پایه یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی و برای سال تحصیلی 1405 - 1406 و بعد از آن  پایه‌های دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی خواهد بود.»

5- ماده 4 به صورت زیر اصلاح می‌گردد:
«وزارت آموزش و پرورش موظف است نسبت به ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان اقدام نماید به گونه‌ای که برای سنجش و  پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی از سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 و به  بعد همه فارغ‌التحصیلان دارای سوابق تحصیلی باشند.»

6- تبصره ماده 4 حذف می‌گردد.
7- عبارت زیر به عنوان ماده ۹ جدید اضافه می‌گردد:
*ماده 9*- «ضوابط اجرایی و سایر شرایط مربوط به این مصوبه مانند مفاد ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی و تعداد تکرار آن و تاثیر آن و نحوه اعمال میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای پایه‌های مختلف تحصیلی در نظام آموزشی    6-3-3 و دیپلم  و پیش دانشگاهی در نظام آموزشی قبلی و متقاضیان از شاخه فنی و حرفه‌ای و کار دانش و گروه‌های آزمایشی هنر و زبان، پس از تصویب در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با رعایت تبصره یک ماده 2 این مصوبه و در راستای تحقق عدالت آموزشی به اطلاع ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور می‌رسد.»

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سلام؛ جواب این سوالا رو کسی میدونه ؟؟

 این مصوبه رو من از سایت شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برداشتم، الان ما از مهر وارد سال تحصیلی 1401-1402 میشیم، که کنکور 1402 خواهد شد.
داخل مصوبه نوشته " در سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان40 درصد با تاثیر قطعی " یعنی کنکور 1403 این مصوبه باید اجرایی بشه ، پس چرا همه دارن میگن کنکور 1402 ؟؟ مسئولین مصوبه رو نخوندن ؟؟ 

ماده 9 منظورش چی هست ؟؟ باز هم قرار هست مصوبه تصویب بشه ؟؟

----------


## omidfairy

> عذر میخوام نمیدونستم ریاضی ها هم زمین دارن،تو کنکوور تا الان سوال نیمده درستع،،؟اگر نیمده بازهم نمیاد


 اختیار دارید ممنون از پاسخ گویی

----------


## Rubiker

> *داداش شما برو عشق و حال کن که 0-3 از بقیه جلویی ، اگر شما رو مجبورتون نکنن برای ایجاد سابقه ی نهایی ، توی امتحان نهایی شرکت کنین ، احتمال زیاد به نفعتون تموم میشه . چون تراز کنکور بالاتر از تراز نهاییه .
> برای چه رشته ای انشالله میخونی ؟*


سلام داداشم
حقیقتش بعید میدونم صد کنکور رو برای کسی حساب کنند چون درد بی درمان اینا پوله، از هر جایی که برسه گله

در کنار اون هم به شخصه راضی نمیشم اینجوری که برا بقیه اعمال شه برای من نه. 
البته احتمال اینکه آزمون بدم کمه، ولی اگه شرکت کردم و احتمالا قبول شدم بهم نمی چسبه

----------


## -SmS-

> *داداش داری اشتباه میزنی . سلطان تنها چیزی که خودش شاید ساخته و دامن میزنه همون دژمن  دژمن کردنشه . البته سلطان ما خودش از امیرالامرا دستور میگیره که البته بیشتر مربوط به سیاست خارجیه . 
> 
> اما در این موارد داخلی ، طراحش که سلطان نیست ، طراحش درباریان سلطان هستن ، درباریان تصمیم میگیرن ، از زبان سلطان فرمان اجرا صادر میشه ، سلطان که فرمان داد ، دیگه کارگزاران باید به هر نحو اجرا کنند و اگر نه درباریان سلطان ،  کارگزار رو به جرم سرپیچی از اجرای فرامین سلطان ، عزل و  ای بسا در مسائل خاص حبس کنن.
> خلاصه همه چیز به سلطان و دربارش برمیگرده.*


 :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Rubiker

> تا این لحظه به نظر میرسه برای شما (و شاید نظام قدیم دیپلم بعد 84) تاثیر معدلی در کار نیست حداقل برای امسال و سال های بعد یعنی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۳ یا ۱۴۰۴ بایستی سوابق تحصیلی بسازید.


امیدوارم کاری نکنند ناعدالتی بشه, حتی اگر به نفع امثال من باشه
البته بخوان بگن سوابق بساز هم باز ناعدالتیه. چون بقیه شاید مثلا همه درسارو نیاز به ترمیم نداشته باشند ولی مال ماها همه درساس

----------


## omidfairy

> تا این لحظه به نظر میرسه برای شما (و شاید نظام قدیم دیپلم بعد 84) تاثیر معدلی در کار نیست حداقل برای امسال و سال های بعد یعنی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۳ یا ۱۴۰۴ بایستی سوابق تحصیلی بسازید.


 خوب اگر این طور که شما میگید بشه خیلی به ضرر دانش آموزان نظام جدید و پایه دوازدهم میشه

----------


## reza333

> سلام داداشم
> حقیقتش بعید میدونم صد کنکور رو برای کسی حساب کنند چون درد بی درمان اینا پوله، از هر جایی که برسه گله
> 
> در کنار اون هم به شخصه راضی نمیشم اینجوری که برا بقیه اعمال شه برای من نه. 
> البته احتمال اینکه آزمون بدم کمه، ولی اگه شرکت کردم و احتمالا قبول شدم بهم نمی چسبه


*اقا مگر تقصیر شماست ؟؟؟ بعدم اگر خیلی دیگه خواستی فردین بازی در بیاری میری امتحان نهایی شرکت میکنی مثل بقیه بشی . حالا اینم که میگیم به نفع شماست بازم نسبیه ، من تعداد زیادی از کارنامه های کنکور 94 موقعی که تاثیر 25 درصد قطعی بود و دیدم ، اکثریت رتبه های زیر 1000 چه کشوری چه منطقه ای همچنان دانش اموزای تجربی بودن نه دیپلمه های رشته های دیگه یعنی تفاوت فاحشی توی امار قبولی حداقل من ندیدم.
منم بعد از سالها احتمالا میخام 402 کنکور بدم ، بیا که تنها نباشیم*  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ArweNN

متن این مصوبه رو کسی داره؟؟اصلاحیش نه

----------


## farzaddd

دیپلمه های نظام قدیم قبل سال ۸۴ من جمله خودم تا ۱۴۰۵ وقت داریم معدل بسازیم،ولی در کل ما فسیلا رو کسی کاری نداره،ممکنه تا اخر بگن صددرصد کنکور،تو دلشون میگن اینا چه خوشحالایی هستن،ولی صددرصد بشه به نفع ماست ولی از حهت دیگه من نگران سیستم تراز دهی هستم که با این همه تنوع دیپلم کار اینا که هیچ کار سیستم آموزشی فنلاند هم نیست،کلی حق خوری میشه

----------


## farzaddd

کلا داستان اینه: دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ صددرصد
نظام قدیما تا ۱۴۰۵ صددرصد
بقیه هم ترمیم و نهایی
سال ۱۴۰۶ هم که اینا رفتن

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> کلا داستان اینه: دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ صددرصد
> نظام قدیما تا ۱۴۰۵ صددرصد
> بقیه هم ترمیم و نهایی
> سال ۱۴۰۶ هم که اینا رفتن


یعنی منی که فارغ التحصیل ۹۲ هستم ، نیاز به ترمیم ندارم ؟

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> کلا داستان اینه: دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ صددرصد
> نظام قدیما تا ۱۴۰۵ صددرصد
> بقیه هم ترمیم و نهایی
> سال ۱۴۰۶ هم که اینا رفتن


یعنی منی که فارغ التحصیل ۹۲ هستم ، نیاز به ترمیم ندارم ؟

----------


## Janan

دوستان عزیز لطفا الکی جوء ندید برای دروس سلامت و هویت ، اینا همچنان بی تأثیرن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## farzaddd

> یعنی منی که فارغ التحصیل ۹۲ هستم ، نیاز به ترمیم ندارم ؟


تا ۱۴۰۵ وقت داری معدلتو ترمیم کنی

----------


## Rubiker

> *اقا مگر تقصیر شماست ؟؟؟ بعدم اگر خیلی دیگه خواستی فردین بازی در بیاری میری امتحان نهایی شرکت میکنی مثل بقیه بشی . حالا اینم که میگیم به نفع شماست بازم نسبیه ، من تعداد زیادی از کارنامه های کنکور 94 موقعی که تاثیر 25 درصد قطعی بود و دیدم ، اکثریت رتبه های زیر 1000 چه کشوری چه منطقه ای همچنان دانش اموزای تجربی بودن نه دیپلمه های رشته های دیگه یعنی تفاوت فاحشی توی امار قبولی حداقل من ندیدم.
> منم بعد از سالها احتمالا میخام 402 کنکور بدم ، بیا که تنها نباشیم*


نه داداش سن و سالم ب فردین بازی نمیخوره :Yahoo (76): 
خدا به داد هممون برسه

----------


## Janan

> نه داداش سن و سالم ب فردین بازی نمیخوره
> خدا به داد هممون برسه


من تنها خوشحالیم اینه که حداقل امسال عمومی هارو نهایی 20 شدم فقط میرم ترمیم اختصاصی ها 😂

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> تا ۱۴۰۵ وقت داری معدلتو ترمیم کنی


متوجه نمیشم . یعنی امسال اگر بدون ترمیم کنمور بدم ، سوابقم تاثیر نداره ؟ اگه تا ۴۰۵ ترمیم نکنم چی میشه ؟

----------


## farzaddd

> متوجه نمیشم . یعنی امسال اگر بدون ترمیم کنمور بدم ، سوابقم تاثیر نداره ؟ اگه تا ۴۰۵ ترمیم نکنم چی میشه ؟


تا ۱۴۰۵ وقت داری سه سال نهاییتو درست کنی بعدش قانون برات اعمال میشه،یه بار پورعباس تلویحا اشاره کرد

----------


## reza333

> یعنی منی که فارغ التحصیل ۹۲ هستم ، نیاز به ترمیم ندارم ؟


*اگر کنکور 1402 میخای شرکت کنی ، هر چی تو نهایی سوم دبیرستانت  زیر 19 شدی واجب الترمیمه

شهریور یا دی امسال یا خرداد سال بعد ترمیم کن که به کنکور 402 برسه .*

----------


## گیلوا ابوت

کی قراره جزئیاتش اعلام بشه؟

----------


## Arnold

باید دید تکلیف سوابق نظام قدیم چی میشه
احتمالا چشم طمع دوختن که همه ترمیم شرکت کنن

نهایتا دیپلمه های قبل از 84 بتونن جون سالم بدر ببرن

----------


## loading

> تا این لحظه به نظر میرسه برای شما (و شاید نظام قدیم دیپلم بعد 84) تاثیر معدلی در کار نیست حداقل برای امسال و سال های بعد یعنی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۳ یا ۱۴۰۴ بایستی سوابق تحصیلی بسازید.


خیلی بعیده اینطور بشه

خیل عظیمی از کنکوری ها فارغ تحصیل های نظام قدیمی اند تا بچه های نظام جدید، آموزش پرورش به خاطر پولش هم که شده از این جمعیت زیاد نمیگذره، احتمالا مجبور میشن مجددا دیپلم بگیرن (خودمم نظام قدیمی ام)

----------


## Hans_Landa

*یه چیزی دادن بیرون سر و ته و اول و آخرش مشخص نیس*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

یسریا کلا اشتباه برداشت کردن

کسایی که سوابق ندارن یعنی دیپلمه های نظام قدیم قبل 84 باید بیان سوابق بسازن وگرنه کلا 60 درصد نمره کل رو دارن
دیپلمه های بعد 84 هم هیچ فرقی با نظام جدیدیا ندارن باید برن ترمیم

فقط موضوع اینه که اون ترمیم کوفتی چند باره یکبار باشه که خود خیانت حساب میشه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *دوستان یه نصیحت برادرانه الان خیلیا جوزدن برای ترمیم و بعضیام به اشتباه راهنمایی میکنن میگن شهریور برید ترمیم اما صبر کنید تا شهریور زمان زیادی نمونده و اگر اینا تعداد ترمیم رو از یک باری که الان هست بیشتر نکنن اگر شهریور خراب کنید دیگه نمیتونید درستش کنید پس بهترین کار یکم صبر و نهایتا ترمیم در دی ماه هست*


ترمیم الان یکباره؟ منظورتون طبق همون قانون شورای عالی اموزش و پرورشه؟ قانون قبلی؟ چون مصوبه انقلاب فرهنگی والا گفته بود ده بار

----------


## گیلوا ابوت

بچه ها ممکنه نظرشون عوض شه دوباره؟

----------


## reza333

> بچه ها ممکنه نظرشون عوض شه دوباره؟


*
برای 1402 دیگه عوض نمیشه .
1402 روی ما ازمایش میکنن ، خیلی ناجور در بیاد شابد 1403 تغییراتی بدن. 
ولی برای 1402 دیگه لغو نمیشه.*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *
> 
> الان فقط یکباره پس ریسک نکنید تا قانون جدید بیاد*


​من یبار پارسال رفتم الان نمیتونم بعد قانون جدید یبار دیگه برم؟ بدبخت میشم

----------


## loading

> یسریا کلا اشتباه برداشت کردن
> 
> کسایی که سوابق ندارن یعنی دیپلمه های نظام قدیم قبل 84 باید بیان سوابق بسازن وگرنه کلا 60 درصد نمره کل رو دارن
> دیپلمه های بعد 84 هم هیچ فرقی با نظام جدیدیا ندارن باید برن ترمیم
> 
> فقط موضوع اینه که اون ترمیم کوفتی چند باره یکبار باشه که خود خیانت حساب میشه


مسأله اینه چارت درسی نهایی سوم دبیرستان نظام قدیم ۸۵ تا ۹۷ با نهایی دوازدهم نظام جدید کاملا متفاوته

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *
> 
> دوست عریز  تا همین الانمکه تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت بود برای دیپلم قبل ۸۴ حساب نمیشد و کنکور اونا از ۱۰۰ حساب میشد*


درسته ولی با قانون جدید اینطور نمیمونه به نظرم

----------


## reza333

> یسریا کلا اشتباه برداشت کردن
> 
> کسایی که سوابق ندارن یعنی دیپلمه های نظام قدیم قبل 84 باید بیان سوابق بسازن وگرنه کلا 60 درصد نمره کل رو دارن
> دیپلمه های بعد 84 هم هیچ فرقی با نظام جدیدیا ندارن باید برن ترمیم
> 
> فقط موضوع اینه که اون ترمیم کوفتی چند باره یکبار باشه که خود خیانت حساب میشه





> *
> 
> دوست عریز تا همین الانمکه تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت بود برای دیپلم قبل ۸۴ حساب نمیشد و کنکور اونا از ۱۰۰ حساب میشد*


*یه نکته ی مهمی اینجا هست ، اونم این که تا الان من اگر مثلا میخواستم برم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور انسانی بدم ، خب توی نهایی انسانی درسی مثل منطق دارن که توی نهایی ریاضی نیست . ولی چون توی کنکور انسانی هم درس منطق هست ، میگن ما همون تراز کنکور درس منطق رو 100 درصد اعمال میکنیم تا جای تراز نمره ی نهایی نداشته رو پر کنه .

اما الان که مثلا درس سلامت و بهداشت و مطالعات اجتماعی اضافه شده به نهاییا ، خب این درسا برای خیلیا تا همین سال قبل هم اصلا توی نهاییشون نبوده چه برسه به بچه های نظام قدیم و نظام قدیم قدیم. خب این جا مثل بالا هم نیست که بگیم عیبی نداره ، درسته نهایی سلامت و بهداشت نداشتن ولی توی کنکور که سلامت و بهداشت میاد از روی تراز کنکورش جاشو پر میکنیم. خب همچین چیزی نیست چون توی درسای کنکور تجربی درس سلامت و بهداشتی وجود نداره . حالا پس تکلیف چیه ؟؟؟؟؟ احتمالا دیگه مجبوری بری نهایی سلامت شرکت کنی !!!*

----------


## Azad05

الان دیگه تصویب شد رفت
ولی این قانون اجرا نشدنیه
هر جور حساب کنن تراز نمیده
قانونی ک سرش چونه زده شد اول60به 40 بودالان کردنش 40ب 60 داد میزنه
از لحاظ اجرایی  وفنی هیچ تدبیری توش نشده ونمیدونن چطور اجراش کنن  قابلیت اجرایی نداره

----------


## آریو

نمیشه همه از خواب پاشیم لطفا

----------


## mohammad_kh199

این مصوبه به جز تاثیر معدلش بقیه چیزاش اوکیه

معدلش هم زمانی به عدالت نزدیک میشه که هم تقلب از بین بره هم فرصت جبران ده باره داشته باشه وگرنه کلا ظلم خالص میشه چون کنکور همیشه فرصت جبران داشت حالا که سوابق اومده جاش باید اینم داشته باشه

----------


## DeFeaT

چیزی که من پیشبینی میکنم امتحانات نهایی هم تغییرات گسترده ای میکنه به عنوان مثال در اینده به جای 20 نمره شاید 100 نمره رو هم ما ببینیم

----------


## reza333

> نمیشه همه از خواب پاشیم لطفا


*به قول اون آشیخ احمدی اصفهانی ، خیلی اوضاع خیته ، خیلی اوضاع خیته*

----------


## Dillon

امتحان نهایی بشدت سخت میشه
و هر کس 19.75 هم بگیره از گردونه رقابت حذف میشه شما باید فقط 20بگیری تا بتونی تو رقابت بمونی

----------


## علی۲

آقا ما باید چه خاکی به سرمون بریزیم مگه قرار نبود اجرا نشه پس چی شد خدایا ما از دست این قوم لظالمین نجات بده خدا لعنت کنه به رئیسی و عاملی اینا خودشون بچه هاشون رو میفرستن خارج غمی ندارن مای بدبخت هستیم توی این ممکلت خراب شده  امروز دیدم توی میدون شهر پر از مامور و یگان ویژه بود نگو خبری اینا از ترس اینکه بچه اعتراض کنن ریخته بودن میدون آدم خیلی بدش میاد از این افراد که بخاطر پول جلوی حقیق با میستن
آقا مگه توی آیین نامه نگفته بودن ۱۴۰۲ ۱۴۰۳ پس چی شد بخدای علی روز قیامت از اینا نمیگزرم (قابله توجه کسانی که به رئیسی رای دادن خدااااا ک تو سرتون )ولی بجای اینا خدا رو شکر که مملکت اسلامی داریم اون یارانه خوب  رو داریم جونامون تو فساد نیستند

----------


## reza333

> آقا ما باید چه خاکی به سرمون بریزیم مگه قرار نبود اجرا نشه پس چی شد خدایا ما از دست این قوم لظالمین نجات بده خدا لعنت کنه به رئیسی و عاملی اینا خودشون بچه هاشون رو میفرستن خارج غمی ندارن مای بدبخت هستیم توی این ممکلت خراب شده 
> آقا مگه توی آیین نامه نگفته بودن ۱۴۰۲ ۱۴۰۳ پس چی شد بخدای علی روز قیامت از اینا نمیگزرم (قابله توجه کسانی که به رئیسی رای دادن خدااااا ک تو سرتون )ولی بجای اینا خدا رو شکر که مملکت اسلامی داریم اون یارانه خوب  رو داریم جونامون تو فساد نیستند


*حق با شماست ولی الان دیگه فقط و فقط به فکر کنکور 1402 باش. ببین شما اگر نمرات نهاییت پایینه دی یا خرداد برو ترمیم شرکت کن . الانم وقت بزار برای درسایی که قرار توی کنکور بیاد به اضافه ی یک یا دو درس عمومی دوازدهم که باید نهاییش شرکت کنی ( اگر مثل اکثریت ترمیم لازمی) تا زمانی که ایین نامه اش بیاد .*

----------


## reza1401

*به عاملی و کبگانیان گفتن ازمون یوس و ست که تو ترکیه و اروپا برگزار میشه فقط سه درسه اینا هم گفتن خب بیایم ادابازی کنیم کنکور خودمونو شبیه اونا کنیم.حالا انگار همه چیز آموزش ما شبیه اونا بوده که اینم کپی بخوایم کنیم!جالبه بدونید اون اوایل پارسال قراربود هوش رو بیارن جز ازمون که با مخالفت یه سری اعصا انجام ندادن.یعنی قشنگ کپی محص از رو ازمون ترکیه میخواستن بزنن.حالااگه کسی خبر داره بگه تو ترکیه واسشون چندبار حق ترمیم نمره گداشتن؟چون از الان مشخصه همونو میخوان واسه خودمون کپی کنن تو مصوبه.*

----------


## Kamran7

این طرح هنوز جزئیاتش مشخص نیست بعد شما دارین در مورد ترمیم معدل و ... بحث می‌کنید؟

----------


## Landling

*اگه بخوان برای نظام قدیمیای قبل و بعد ۸۴ ترمیم بذارن اونم ده بار !!! فک میکنم کل سال آموزش پرورش هر هفته باید آزمون برگزار کنه .
اینم که نظام قدیمیا بخوان دیپلم مجدد بگیرن واقعا ظلمه . طرف چارسال پیش همه این درسارو امتحان داده.
اینم که نذارن دیپلم رشته های دیگه کنکور دلخواه بدن که کلا با قانون اساسی در تضاده )
کار شورای سنجش و پذیرش خیلی سخته توی تصویب جزئیات این طرح*

----------


## علی۲

آقا من یه سوال دیگه دارم الان من برای شهریور ترمیم معدل نرم تو تابستون کدوم درسا رو بخونم دوازدهم یا پیش من پشت کنکوری هستم

----------


## Kamran7

> آقا من یه سوال دیگه دارم الان من برای شهریور ترمیم معدل نرم تو تابستون کدوم درسا رو بخونم دوازدهم یا پیش من پشت کنکوری هستم


عزیز من بذار تکلیفمون مشخص بشه بعد به این چیزا فکر کن

----------


## Kamran7

شما بشینید مثل بچه آدم درسا رو مثل قبل بخونید.نهایتش هم اینه که دی ماه میرید واسه ترمیم معدل.قاعدتا کسی که درسا رو کنکوری خونده با امتحان نهایی به هیچ مشکلی بر نمیخوره

----------


## علی۲

> عزیز من بذار تکلیفمون مشخص بشه بعد به این چیزا فکر کن


تکلیف مشخصه بدبخت شدیم رفت

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *اگه بخوان برای نظام قدیمیای قبل و بعد ۸۴ ترمیم بذارن اونم ده بار !!! فک میکنم کل سال آموزش پرورش هر هفته باید آزمون برگزار کنه .
> اینم که نظام قدیمیا بخوان دیپلم مجدد بگیرن واقعا ظلمه . طرف چارسال پیش همه این درسارو امتحان داده.
> اینم که نذارن دیپلم رشته های دیگه کنکور دلخواه بدن که کلا با قانون اساسی در تضاده )
> کار شورای سنجش و پذیرش خیلی سخته توی تصویب جزئیات این طرح*



باید یکار کنن دیگه همه نابود نشن که الان من یبار ترمیم کوفتی رو کردم اونم سر استخدام جایی بعد اصلا نمیدونستم فقط یکباره خب ما نظام قدیمیا نتونیم ترمیم کنیم که کلا حذف میشیم از رقابت باید همون ده بار باشه سر نوبت های شهریور و دی و خرداد تا بشه نمره معقولی گرفت دیگه نمیشه یبار امتحان بدی بشی چمیدونم 18 دیگه بخاطر اون 18 ایندت رو ببوسی بزاری کنار

----------


## آریو

بعد اصن دوبار ازمون
یکیش تیره
اون یکی کیه؟ وسط سال که درسا تموم نشده خخخ

----------


## Rasool24

نگاه میکنم به حال و روز مملو از غمت
نگاه میکنم به خنده های نامنظمت

حال و روز الان ماست

----------


## farzaddd

بابا حالا ماتم نگیرید،باز همه میرن معدلشون رو بالای ۱۹ میکنن دوباره رقابت میاد تو کنکور،اون سبطی هم کشت مارو ،هی میگه ۱۹.۷۵ هم قبول نمیشه،همین هادیان فر دبیر شیمی سال ۹۴ معدلش ۱۸ بود قبول شد،زیاد جو‌میده نتزسید

----------


## Sattar___m

لا اله الا الله 
چی‌بگم والا 
واقعا حسرت میخورم امسال که اینقدر خوب خونده بودم چرا شل شدم و ........
دو سه ساله درگیر این کنکور لعنتی شدم و از جوانی و همه چیز افتادم 
حال و وضع شما عزیزان هم متاسفانه همینه...
مملکتی خراب شده با اوضاعی که می بینید
تورم نیست؟ گرونی نیست؟ بیکاری نیست؟
ناامیدی جوانان نیست؟ واقعا به ته خط رسیدیم ...دیگه چی از این بدتر؟؟
با دشمن دشمن گفتن با کل دنیا دشمن شدید و پدر مردم رو درآوردید


یه روز خوب میاد.....؟!

----------


## farzaddd

> لا اله الا الله 
> چی‌بگم والا 
> واقعا حسرت میخورم امسال که اینقدر خوب خونده بودم چرا شل شدم و ........
> دو سه ساله درگیر این کنکور لعنتی شدم و از جوانی و همه چیز افتادم 
> حال و وضع شما عزیزان هم متاسفانه همینه...
> مملکتی خراب شده با اوضاعی که می بینید
> تورم نیست؟ گرونی نیست؟ بیکاری نیست؟
> ناامیدی جوانان نیست؟ واقعا به ته خط رسیدیم ...دیگه چی از این بدتر؟؟
> با دشمن دشمن گفتن با کل دنیا دشمن شدید و پدر مردم رو درآوردید
> ...


شاید کلیشه ای باشه ولی یه عده هستن خدا شاهده انقدر از حاشیه کنکور دورن سرجلسه میفهمن کنکور تغییر کرده(اغراق) ولی باز زیر هزار میشن،ما باید جزو اونا باشیم،نهایی میخوان بگیرن خب نهایی هم میدیم

----------


## farzaddd

باز ‌‌رقابت میاد تو کنکور،من که مطمئنم به نظام قدیما سه سال وقت میدن برای ترمیم معدل،تا اون موقع کنکور صددرصده

----------


## farzaddd

خواهشا به عنوان برادر بزرگتر میگم گوشی رو از فردا بذارید کنار تا آخرین نفستون بخونید

----------


## آریو

> باز ‌‌رقابت میاد تو کنکور،من که مطمئنم به نظام قدیما سه سال وقت میدن برای ترمیم معدل،تا اون موقع کنکور صددرصده


ارزوی مارو میگی
ولی اخه گفته ففط دوازدهم
3 سال وقتنمیخواد...

----------


## farzaddd

کسی که تخصصی تستی میخونه تشریحی قطعا ۲۰ میشه عمومی هم هر درسش سه روز کار داره امتحان نهاییش

----------


## farzaddd

> ارزوی مارو میگی
> ولی اخه گفته ففط دوازدهم
> 3 سال وقتنمیخواد...


۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۳ دوازدهم،۱۴۰۴ یازدهم و دوازدهم،۱۴۰۵ دهم یازدهم و دوازدهم

----------


## آریو

خب پس واسه کنکور 402 فقط باید نمرات سوم دبیرستان رو دوباره ترمیم کنیم دیگه... پفففف

----------


## farzaddd

> خب پس واسه کنکور 402 فقط باید نمرات سوم دبیرستان رو دوباره ترمیم کنیم دیگه... پفففف


متوجه نیستیا،واسه ۱۴۰۲ فقط دوازدهمتو درست کن این برای نظام‌ جدیداست،نظام قدیما تا ۱۴۰۵ وقت دارن،تو میتونی تا ۱۴۰۴ از صددرصد کنکور بدی و سال ۱۴۰۵ سه سالو باهم معدل جدید بسازی

----------


## آریو

> متوجه نیستیا،واسه ۱۴۰۲ فقط دوازدهمتو درست کن این برای نظام‌ جدیداست،نظام قدیما تا ۱۴۰۵ وقت دارن،تو میتونی تا ۱۴۰۴ از صددرصد کنکور بدی و سال ۱۴۰۵ سه سالو باهم معدل جدید بسازی


اینو از کجا میگید
مگه میشه
اونطوری باشه پس این همه نظام قدیم دیوونه ایم که از صبح ناراحتیم؟
من نظام قدیم همین 97 96 رو میگما

----------


## farzaddd

> اینو از کجا میگید
> مگه میشه
> اونطوری باشه پس این همه نظام قدیم دیوونه ایم که از صبح ناراحتیم؟
> من نظام قدیم همین 97 96 رو میگما


اینو پورعباس تو شبکه ۵ گفت،جزییاتشم گفت شهریور شورای سنجش و پذیرش میگه،تو بند ۹ همین امروزم تلویحا گفته ،هم نظام قدیمیا هم کاردانیهای رشتهای فنیو

----------


## آریو

> اینو پورعباس تو شبکه ۵ گفت،جزییاتشم گفت شهریور شورای سنجش و پذیرش میگه،تو بند ۹ همین امروزم تلویحا گفته ،هم نظام قدیمیا هم کاردانیهای رشتهای فنیو


خوابو از سرم پروندی برم فیلم پور عباسو ببینم :Yahoo (4): )
البته از حق نگذریم اگر اینطوری باشه نظام جدیدیا به ف نا میرن خب

----------


## farzaddd

> خوابو از سرم پروندی برم فیلم پور عباسو ببینم)
> البته از حق نگذریم اگر اینطوری باشه نظام جدیدیا به ف نا میرن خب


الانم مشاور نوتروفیل،و دکتر نکویی هم همین حرف منو تایید کردن،مشاور نوتروفیل تو دقیقه ۱ساعت و ۱۵ دقیقه کامل گفت کنکورمون صددرصد تا معدل درست کنیم ،تا کی تا وقتی سه سالو درست کنیم یعنی تا ۱۴۰۵,تامام

----------


## farzaddd

پرسیده شد که بعضی شرکت کنندگان در کنکور دیپلم نظام قدیم هستند یا عنوان دیپلم آنها با رشته ای که مایلند در دانشگاه بخوانند مطابقت ندارد ( مثلا دیپلم ریاضی هستند اما در گروه پزشکی شرکت کنند یا دیپلم تجربی در رشته حقوق و ...) و این تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی به زیان آنها تمام می شود و رییس سازمان سنجش به عنوان برگزار کننده کنکور سراسری توضیح داد: در مصوبه کنکوری جدید ماده 9 وجود دارد که شورای سنجش و پذیرش را به رسمیت شناخته و اختیارات کامل درباره تطبیق دروس و سوابق تحصیلی و میزان تاثیر آن را به این شورا داده است. یعنی وقتی این سوابق تحصیلی موجود نیست شورای سنجش و پذیرش تصمیم گیرنده است که چه میزان سوابق تحصیلی و چه میزان آزمون سراسری برای داوطلب لحاظ شود. یعنی به میزانی که این سوابق تحصیلی وجود ندارد چه درصد کنکور و چه درصد سوابق تحصیلی برای داوطلب لحاظ شود.

به گفته پورعباس، اگر کسی نمرات خوبی در دیپلم نگرفته اما مصمم به تغییر رویه و ورود به دانشگاه است یا باید ضریب سوابق تحصیلی نامطلوب خود را بپذیرد یا در آزمون های ترمیمی شرکت کند

----------


## Chemicalino

> متوجه نیستیا،واسه ۱۴۰۲ فقط دوازدهمتو درست کن این برای نظام‌ جدیداست،نظام قدیما تا ۱۴۰۵ وقت دارن،تو میتونی تا ۱۴۰۴ از صددرصد کنکور بدی و سال ۱۴۰۵ سه سالو باهم معدل جدید بسازی


با حذف دروس عمومی چنین چیزی ممکن نیست دوست من. این حرف شما و تاثیر 100 درصدی کنکور برای سال 94 و زمانی که دروس عمومی هنوز در کنکور مطرح بودن صدق میکنه. الان برای مایی که دیپلم قبل از 84 هستیم 4 تا درس عمومی نه توی کنکور میاد و نه سابقه تحصیلی داریم ازشون!  کلا که نمیشه هیچ بشن این 4 تا درس. البته اینکه بگن از اول دیپلم بگیریم هم خیلی ظالمانه هست! مثل این میمونه که بگن هر کی سند خونه اش مال قبل از سال 1384 هست دیگه سندش اعتبار نداره و باید خونه اش رو با قیمت روز دوباره بخره تا سند جدید بهش بدیم!

----------


## farzaddd

> با حذف دروس عمومی چنین چیزی ممکن نیست دوست من. این حرف شما و تاثیر 100 درصدی کنکور برای سال 94 و زمانی که دروس عمومی هنوز در کنکور مطرح بودن صدق میکنه. الان برای مایی که دیپلم قبل از 84 هستیم 4 تا درس عمومی نه توی کنکور میاد و نه سابقه تحصیلی داریم ازشون!  کلا که نمیشه هیچ بشن این 4 تا درس. البته اینکه بگن از اول دیپلم بگیریم هم خیلی ظالمانه هست! مثل این میمونه که بگن هر کی سند خونه اش مال قبل از سال 1384 هست دیگه سندش اعتبار نداره و باید خونه اش رو با قیمت روز دوباره بخره تا سند جدید بهش بدیم!


برای ما قبل ۸۴ ها تا ابد از صددرصد کنکوره

----------


## Chemicalino

> برای ما قبل ۸۴ ها تا ابد از صددرصد کنکوره


اولاََ تصور میکنم منظورتون "ازل" هست نه "ابد" چون ابد مربوط به آینده میشه و ازل مربوط به گذشته... طبق گفته شما برای نظام قدیمها تراز فقط از 100 درصده  نمرات کنکور 4 درس تخصصی محاسبه میشه و کلاََ ما عمومی نداریم دیگه، ولی برای نظام جدیدا تراز از 60 درصد نمرات کنکور 4 درس تخصصی+40 درصد نمرات نهایی 4 درس تخصصی و نمرات نهایی بقیه دروس عمومی محاسبه میشه؟! و در نهایت نمره 4 تا درس نظام قدیمارو با نمره 10 تا درس نظام جدیدا مقایسه میکنن و رتبه هامون تعیین میشه؟! به نظرتون میشه همچین چیزی؟ مثل این میمونه که تو یه لیگ بعضی تیما 10 تا بازی کرده باشن بعضی تیم ها 4 تا بازی بعد بخوان تیمای اول و دوم و تا آخر رو تعیین کنن!

----------


## matin8787

کسی میدونه واسه نظام قدیما ترمیم‌معدل گذاشتن یانه؟

----------


## reza333

> با حذف دروس عمومی چنین چیزی ممکن نیست دوست من. این حرف شما و تاثیر 100 درصدی کنکور برای سال 94 و زمانی که دروس عمومی هنوز در کنکور مطرح بودن صدق میکنه. الان برای مایی که دیپلم قبل از 84 هستیم 4 تا درس عمومی نه توی کنکور میاد و نه سابقه تحصیلی داریم ازشون!  کلا که نمیشه هیچ بشن این 4 تا درس. البته اینکه بگن از اول دیپلم بگیریم هم خیلی ظالمانه هست! مثل این میمونه که بگن هر کی سند خونه اش مال قبل از سال 1384 هست دیگه سندش اعتبار نداره و باید خونه اش رو با قیمت روز دوباره بخره تا سند جدید بهش بدیم!


*احتمالا شماها رو ملزم به ایجاد سابقه ی تحصیلی برای همون 4 تا درس عمومی که نه نهاییشو دارین و نه توی کنکور میاد میکنن . برای درسای اختصاصی هم همه رو از روی تراز همون درس در کنکورتون حساب کنن.
*

----------


## mohammad1397

اینا هنوز خودشون هم نمیدونن میخوان چیکار کنن ، حالا که معدل میخوان اثر بدن اون دو کنکور تو سال چه صیغه ای هست سنجش عرضه برگزاری درست حسابی  یه کنکور تو سال هم نداره چه برسه دو تا

----------


## pouria.sh

> خواهش می کنم فیک جان، با کی حرف می زنی عمو؟
> برنامه ترمیم معدل برام می چینی؟ عمق فاجعه رو نمی دونی هنوز
> یعنی منی که مثلا زیست بشم 18
> فرسنگها از اونی که می شه 19 عقبه
> بیا شکلاتتو بخور عمو
> چند تا تفس عمیق بکش
> زیاد تایپ کردی


خود این ادبیات سخیف و لمپنی ارزش پاسخگویی نداره ولی جوابتو میدم چون میدونم بقیه این‌ها رو میخونن و ممکنه تغییری در اون‌ها ایجاد بشه
خیل عظیمی از کنکوری‌ها و پشت کنکوری‌ها دقیقا مثل خود شما هستند (سیاهی لشکر)
الان که قطعی شده تاثیر معدل دوستان عزیز آگاه باشند که رقبای شما برای اون ۳تا رشته تلاش زیادی کردند و معدل بالایی داشتند یا امسال خواهند داشت(سال دوازدهمی‌ها)
وقت خودتون رو با بحث با افراد بی هدف و بی تلاش حروم نکنید



> نظام قدیم بودی؟ هنر؟ کاراگاه کار افرینی؟! اینا که مال متوسطه اولن اصلا درسای دبیرستان نیستن از رو چی میخونی اینارو !!؟ نگارش هم جز نهاییا نبود دوره من سال 98 نمیدونم این دو سه سال اخیر جز نهایی بوده یا نه


من نظام قدیم بودم ولی شما اولین قدم اینکه باید درخواست تطبیق کارنامه نظام قدیم با کارنامه نظام جدید رو بدید
تو نظام جدید بعضی درس ها وجود دارن که در نظام قدیم نبودند و شما اگه تمام دروس مثل شیمی و ادبیات و غیره تو تطبیق بزنی(یا بخوای امتحان بدی) بازم باید این دروس جدید حتما در کارنامه جدید شما وجود داشته باشند
بله نگارش هم جز نهایی ها نیست و نبوده ولی شما مجبوری اونم امتحان بدی چون دیپلم نظام جدید حتما این درس رو میخواد
اگه میخواید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید یا ترمیم کنید حتما اول به مدرستون(آخرین جایی که فارغ شدی) و بعدش به  آموزش و پرورش منطقتون مراجعه کنید برای ثبت نام



> هرگز وارد بازیِ کثیفتون نمیشم ممکنه کنکور بدم 
> ولی هرگز معدل 14 خودمو ترمیم نمیکنم
> 
> اگه اگه یک درصد بمونم 
> فقط تمرکز میکنم روی اختصاصی ها 
> اونم تستی تامام


من کاره‌ای نیستم و بازی‌ای راه ننداختم و شرکت یا عدم شرکت کسی هم سودی برای من نداره
این انتخاب شماست و منم دخالتی در اون نخواهم کرد فقط بحثم خطاب به دوستان اینکه حتما برای شهریور یا دی اقدام کنند مخصوصا اگه دیپلمشون ریاضی باشه(چه نظام قدیم و چه نظام جدید) چون ممکنه شرایط ثبت نام در کنکور تجربی این باشه که حتما باید دیپلم تجربی داشته باشیم برای ثبت نام
دیگه تاثیر مستقیم هست نه مثبت . دوستانه به شما هم توصیه میکنم اگر دنبال رشته های به اصطلاح تاپ هستید معدل ۱۴ نه تنها کمکی نمیکنه بهتون بلکه بشدت رتبه شما رو پایین میاره





> با حذف دروس عمومی چنین چیزی  ممکن نیست دوست من. این حرف شما و تاثیر 100 درصدی کنکور برای سال 94 و  زمانی که دروس عمومی هنوز در کنکور مطرح بودن صدق میکنه. الان برای مایی که  دیپلم قبل از 84 هستیم 4 تا درس عمومی نه توی کنکور میاد و نه سابقه  تحصیلی داریم ازشون!  کلا که نمیشه هیچ بشن این 4 تا درس. البته اینکه بگن  از اول دیپلم بگیریم هم خیلی ظالمانه هست! مثل این میمونه که بگن هر کی سند  خونه اش مال قبل از سال 1384 هست دیگه سندش اعتبار نداره و باید خونه اش  رو با قیمت روز دوباره بخره تا سند جدید بهش بدیم!


مقایسه‌ی درستی نیست
سطح سنجش و ابزارها و معیاری های سنجیدن دانش آموزان ممکنه طی دهه‌ها دچار تغییر بشه
این یک فرآیند ذهنی هستش و فرق میکنه با سند یک تکه خاک
الان چطور میشه کسی که ۲۰ سال پیش امتحان داده رو سطحش رو ارزیابی کرد (علاوه بر خود کنکور) درصورتی که قراره معدل هم تاثیرگزار باشه در سنجیدن سطح دانش افراد؟

----------


## Elnaz07

این همه معدل بیست قطعا معیار اصلی تفکیک کردن میشه کنکور ،بنظرم کنکورم میان سخت تر سعوالات بیشتر قرار میدن زمین هم ضریب دارش میکنن ...

----------


## alibestfriend

ماده 4 به صورت زیر اصلاح می‌گردد:
«وزارت آموزش و پرورش موظف است نسبت به ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان اقدام نماید به گونه‌ای که برای سنجش و  پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی از سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 و به  بعد همه فارغ‌التحصیلان دارای سوابق تحصیلی باشند.»
من خودم از این بند مصوبه ‌کشکی این طور برداشت می کنم که اونایی که نظام جدید نیستند و سابقه تحصیلی ندارند احتمالن باید امتحان نهایی بدن البته این کلیات قضیه است و برای جزییات بیشتر باید صبر کنیم

----------


## farzaddd

> اولاََ تصور میکنم منظورتون "ازل" هست نه "ابد" چون ابد مربوط به آینده میشه و ازل مربوط به گذشته... طبق گفته شما برای نظام قدیمها تراز فقط از 100 درصده  نمرات کنکور 4 درس تخصصی محاسبه میشه و کلاََ ما عمومی نداریم دیگه، ولی برای نظام جدیدا تراز از 60 درصد نمرات کنکور 4 درس تخصصی+40 درصد نمرات نهایی 4 درس تخصصی و نمرات نهایی بقیه دروس عمومی محاسبه میشه؟! و در نهایت نمره 4 تا درس نظام قدیمارو با نمره 10 تا درس نظام جدیدا مقایسه میکنن و رتبه هامون تعیین میشه؟! به نظرتون میشه همچین چیزی؟ مثل این میمونه که تو یه لیگ بعضی تیما 10 تا بازی کرده باشن بعضی تیم ها 4 تا بازی بعد بخوان تیمای اول و دوم و تا آخر رو تعیین کنن!


کسی که ۳۰ سال پیش دیپلم گرفته و بخواد دوباره ادامه تحصیل بده قطعا کنکورس صددرصده،ضمنا منظور ازابد همون تا آینده است چون قانون سنجش و پذیرش که سازمان سنجش بهش اشاره کرده بود برای سال ۹۲ و ۹۵ بود که تو اون قانون دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ مستثنی شده بود این قانون هنوز تغییر نکرده،مصوبه شورا مبتنی بر همین قانونه،

----------


## farzaddd

> ماده 4 به صورت زیر اصلاح می‌گردد:
> «وزارت آموزش و پرورش موظف است نسبت به ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان اقدام نماید به گونه‌ای که برای سنجش و  پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی از سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 و به  بعد همه فارغ‌التحصیلان دارای سوابق تحصیلی باشند.»
> من خودم از این بند مصوبه ‌کشکی این طور برداشت می کنم که اونایی که نظام جدید نیستند و سابقه تحصیلی ندارند احتمالن باید امتحان نهایی بدن البته این کلیات قضیه است و برای جزییات بیشتر باید صبر کنیم


تو بند ۹ گفته یه فکری میکنیم برای اونایی که نظام قدیم یا کاردانی مثلا فنی بودن که تا آخر شهریور اعلام میکنن،قطعا کنکور صددرصد براشون لحاظ میشه تا چند سال،درسته شیرتوشیره ولی حواسشون قشنگ جَمعه

----------


## Elnaz07

> تو بند ۹ گفته یه فکری میکنیم برای اونایی که نظام قدیم یا کاردانی مثلا فنی بودن که تا آخر شهریور اعلام میکنن،قطعا کنکور صددرصد براشون لحاظ میشه تا چند سال،درسته شیرتوشیره ولی حواسشون قشنگ جَمعه


آموزش پرورش امکانات و زیر ساخت این همه متقاضی ترمیم معدل اصلا داره ؟!یه بلبشویی بشه بیا ببین

----------


## Elnaz07

> کسی که ۳۰ سال پیش دیپلم گرفته و بخواد دوباره ادامه تحصیل بده قطعا کنکورس صددرصده،ضمنا منظور ازابد همون تا آینده است چون قانون سنجش و پذیرش که سازمان سنجش بهش اشاره کرده بود برای سال ۹۲ و ۹۵ بود که تو اون قانون دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ مستثنی شده بود این قانون هنوز تغییر نکرده،مصوبه شورا مبتنی بر همین قانونه،


دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ بنظرم کلا چون تعدادشون زیاد نیست همون کنکور رو حساب میکنن

----------


## _Joseph_

*تاپیک زیر رو ببینید حتما روی نوشته کلیک کنید 
*

*قضاوت با شما!بررسی موشکافانه تأثیر معدل امتحان نهایی بر نتیجه کنکور*




قضاوت با شما!بررسی موشکافانه تأثیر معدل امتحان نهایی بر نتیجه کنکور

----------


## ArweNN

> خود این ادبیات سخیف و لمپنی ارزش پاسخگویی نداره ولی جوابتو میدم چون میدونم بقیه این‌ها رو میخونن و ممکنه تغییری در اون‌ها ایجاد بشه
> خیل عظیمی از کنکوری‌ها و پشت کنکوری‌ها دقیقا مثل خود شما هستند (سیاهی لشکر)
> الان که قطعی شده تاثیر معدل دوستان عزیز آگاه باشند که رقبای شما برای اون ۳تا رشته تلاش زیادی کردند و معدل بالایی داشتند یا امسال خواهند داشت(سال دوازدهمی‌ها)
> وقت خودتون رو با بحث با افراد بی هدف و بی تلاش حروم نکنید
> 
> من نظام قدیم بودم ولی شما اولین قدم اینکه باید درخواست تطبیق کارنامه نظام قدیم با کارنامه نظام جدید رو بدید
> تو نظام جدید بعضی درس ها وجود دارن که در نظام قدیم نبودند و شما اگه تمام دروس مثل شیمی و ادبیات و غیره تو تطبیق بزنی(یا بخوای امتحان بدی) بازم باید این دروس جدید حتما در کارنامه جدید شما وجود داشته باشند
> بله نگارش هم جز نهایی ها نیست و نبوده ولی شما مجبوری اونم امتحان بدی چون دیپلم نظام جدید حتما این درس رو میخواد
> اگه میخواید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید یا ترمیم کنید حتما اول به مدرستون(آخرین جایی که فارغ شدی) و بعدش به  آموزش و پرورش منطقتون مراجعه کنید برای ثبت نام
> ...


الان پشت کنکوریا شدن سیاهی لشکر؟  :Yahoo (4): ) از کجا می دونی منم سیاهی لشکرم  :Yahoo (4): ))
تو توی چند پست قبلیت گفتی این مصوبه برای پول نیست مگه پول ترمیم چقدره، واقعا فکر می کنی اگه قرار باشه 60 درصد رو کنکور موثر بدن، مثل سالای قبل ابکی می دن که نهایت با یه بار ترمیم نمره 20 بگیری
کلی پول واسه ترمیم و نهایی و ازمون و کتاب کمک اموزشی پشتشه
نکنه قراره با این مصوبه مثل سوئد و فنلاند بشیم :Yahoo (4): )) 
من مگه گفتم برام برنامه بچین که ریپ می زنی، طومار می نویسی
فلان درسو امتحان بدین، فلان کار و بکنین. فکر کردی من خودم نمی دونم اینا رو انیشتین
ریپ نزن که تو این اوضاع اصلا حوصله ادمای خودشاخ پنداری مثل تو رو ندارم

----------


## _Joseph_

*امیدوارم در تنظیم آئین نامه اجرایی مثل این مصوبه عمل نکنن و یک آئین نامه اجرایی شفاف و خوب تنظیم کنن*  :Yahoo (20): 
*به نظرم کنکور تخصصی رو گسترده تر میکنن و اکسپندش میدن / شاید سوالای هوش هم بهش اضافه کنن و تستها حرفه ای تر بشه و تایم بره بالاتر و تعداد سوالات هم بیشتر بشه 
مثل یوس ترکیه که 4 ساعت هستش و تستی و فقط از دروس ریاضی و هندسه و هوش 
اینجا هم 4 ساعت تخصصی میگیرن از دروس ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و زمین شناسی و زیست شناسی 

در هر حال تفکیک اصلی باز هم بر دوش دروس تخصصی و کنکور خواهد بود مطمئن باشید*

----------


## DeFeaT

> *امیدوارم در تنظیم آئین نامه اجرایی مثل این مصوبه عمل نکنن و یک آئین نامه اجرایی شفاف و خوب تنظیم کنن* 
> *به نظرم کنکور تخصصی رو گسترده تر میکنن و اکسپندش میدن / شاید سوالای هوش هم بهش اضافه کنن و تستها حرفه ای تر بشه و تایم بره بالاتر و تعداد سوالات هم بیشتر بشه 
> مثل یوس ترکیه که 4 ساعت هستش و تستی و فقط از دروس ریاضی و هندسه و هوش 
> اینجا هم 4 ساعت تخصصی میگیرن از دروس ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و زمین شناسی و زیست شناسی 
> 
> در هر حال تفکیک اصلی باز هم بر دوش دروس تخصصی و کنکور خواهد بود مطمئن باشید*


یوس = 2 ساعت مکس

----------


## WickedSick

> مگه عمومی حذف نشد ؟ تراز دهی کنکور مگه درس به درس نیس؟
> خب با حذف عمومی به کلی نمره اون در تراز کنکور محاسبه نمیشه، پس دلیلی نداره عمومی ترمیم کنیم


متن مصوبه رو من دیدم، هیچ جاییش درمورد حذف عمومی ها در تاثیر معدل قطعی صحبت نکرده.

----------


## mohammad1397

> *امیدوارم در تنظیم آئین نامه اجرایی مثل این مصوبه عمل نکنن و یک آئین نامه اجرایی شفاف و خوب تنظیم کنن* 
> *به نظرم کنکور تخصصی رو گسترده تر میکنن و اکسپندش میدن / شاید سوالای هوش هم بهش اضافه کنن و تستها حرفه ای تر بشه و تایم بره بالاتر و تعداد سوالات هم بیشتر بشه 
> مثل یوس ترکیه که 4 ساعت هستش و تستی و فقط از دروس ریاضی و هندسه و هوش 
> اینجا هم 4 ساعت تخصصی میگیرن از دروس ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و زمین شناسی و زیست شناسی 
> 
> در هر حال تفکیک اصلی باز هم بر دوش دروس تخصصی و کنکور خواهد بود مطمئن باشید*


خب اینکه مشخصه قراره تعداد سوالات تخصصی بیشتر بکنن زمان کنکور هم بیشتر بشه اینا چند ماه پیش پور عباس گفت

----------


## WickedSick

> یه سوال من پارسال  مشاور داشتم و اشتباهاتم و مدل برنامه ریزی کردن دستم اومده و و امسال نمیخوام براش هزینه کنم 
> به نظرتون خودم برنامه ریزی کنم نتیجه خوبی داره؟ 
> فقط این منو به شک انداخته روزایی که خسته میشدم گاهی با مشاورم حرف میزدم و باعث میشد یکم تخلیه شم 
> و خب چون میدونستم برناممو چک میکنه و نشد و ... نداره برناممو اجرا میکردم حتما چون خیلی وقتا خسته بودم پارسال
> به نظرتون خودمم میتونم این کارا رو برای خودم بکنم؟ تصمیم درستیه؟


من راهنماییت میکنم، تصمیم با خودت. دوستای فرومی یک گاردی میگیرن وقتی من درمورد مشاور صحبت میکنم  :Yahoo (4):  بگذریم.
*1)* کِی مشاور بگیرم؟
وقتی که حس میکنی میتونی راهی رو بری و توانش رو داری، اما راهش رو بلد نیستی. اینجا خیلی به کار میاد.
پس از این جمله این نتیجه رو میگیریم:
الف) مشاور نمیتونه جای شما بره کنکور بده. جای شما درس بخونه. فقط میتونه راه رو نشونتون بده که بگه آقا، این راهه! اینجور باید درس بخونی، لِمِ خوندن زیست اینجوره، فیزیک اونجوره، و ...
ب) اگه کم کاری کنین اصلا فایده ای نداره براتون.
همونجور که باشگاه و خیلی جاهای دیگه مشاور میخواد که راهنماییتون کنه طبق کدوم برنامه پیش برید، کدوم حرکت رو چجور بزنین. ولی خودش که جای شما کاری نمیکنه. اگه شما هم کاری نکنین یعنی هیچی به هیچی.

*2)* کِی مشاور نگیرم؟
الف) وقتی که خودتون راه رو بلدین هیچ دلیلی به مشاوره و خرج اضافه نیست! یک قرون هم و یک ثانیه هم نمیخواد بهای مشاور کنین. من سال دوم کنکورم به این حد رسیده بودم که با توجه به هدفم، واقعا به هیچ مشاوری نیاز نداشتم و مشاور هم نگرفتم. مشاور خود قلم چی بود اونم کل تماساش رو توی مصاحبم عرض کردم، سرجمع 30 دقیقه نشد.
ب) وقتی مشاورتون کارش رو بلد نیست. اظهر من الشمس هست که اگر ایشون وظیفش رو انجام نده، ضرر پشت ضرره.

----------


## Arnold

هنوز هیچی از جزئیات معلوم نیست بخصوص برای نظام قدیم
بعد یه عده تز میدن که همه شهریور برن ترمیم کنن
و سوابق جدید درست کنن!


من از 94 اومدن و رفتن و این قانون هارو دیدم
این یکی عملا فاجعس 
و باید دید این تپه ی باقی مونده به چه مدلی قهوه ای خواهد شد

همی گویم و گفته ام بار ها که
تابستونو از دست ندید و تنها کاری 
که ازش مطمعنم خوندن اختصاصیه
قرار بر ترمیم هم باشه تابستون اختصاصی رو بستی 
تا دی هم تسلط بیشتری خواهی داشت
قوانین مصوبه  هم شفاف تر میشه
اون موقع دست خیلی باز تره
تا اینکه صبر کنی ببینی جزئیات کی مشخص میشه
و زمانو از دست بدی

----------


## alibestfriend

> الان پشت کنکوریا شدن سیاهی لشکر؟ ) از کجا می دونی منم سیاهی لشکرم ))
> تو توی چند پست قبلیت گفتی این مصوبه برای پول نیست مگه پول ترمیم چقدره، واقعا فکر می کنی اگه قرار باشه 60 درصد رو کنکور موثر بدن، مثل سالای قبل ابکی می دن که نهایت با یه بار ترمیم نمره 20 بگیری
> کلی پول واسه ترمیم و نهایی و ازمون و کتاب کمک اموزشی پشتشه
> نکنه قراره با این مصوبه مثل سوئد و فنلاند بشیم)) 
> من مگه گفتم برام برنامه بچین که ریپ می زنی، طومار می نویسی
> فلان درسو امتحان بدین، فلان کار و بکنین. فکر کردی من خودم نمی دونم اینا رو انیشتین
> ریپ نزن که تو این اوضاع اصلا حوصله ادمای خودشاخ پنداری مثل تو رو ندارم


قطعن نمیشه پیش بینی کرد سوالات چجوری میشه ولی چون امتحان نهایی هستش طبیعتن باید در حد کتاب درسی باشه لطفن اطلاعات غلط ندین و بقیه رو نترسونین نباید قبل از مشخص شدن یه طرفه به قاضی بریم

----------


## mohammad1397

> هنوز هیچی از جزئیات معلوم نیست بخصوص برای نظام قدیم
> بعد یه عده تز میدن که همه شهریور برن ترمیم کنن
> و سوابق جدید درست کنن!
> 
> 
> من از 94 اومدن و رفتن و این قانون هارو دیدم
> این یکی عملا فاجعس 
> و باید دید این تپه ی باقی مونده به چه مدلی قهوه ای خواهد شد
> 
> ...


خیلی از نظام قدیما همین الان هم دانشجو هستن کلا قید کنکور میزنن و جمعیت تجربی هم اگه این مصوبه بخواد اجرایی بشه کم تر میشه اینا اولویت قانون گذاریشون همیشه سال اولی ها هست

----------


## WickedSick

> من الان سردرگمم
> معدل نهاییم ۱۴ هست
> نمیتونمم ترمیم کنم (هزینه)
> تکلیفم چیه ؟
> بعد از چندسال تصمیم داشتم یکباز دیگه تلاش کنم
> الان یعنی با این معدل هیچ امیدی نیست؟؟


ریسکش با خودتونه
معدل پایینیه واقعا
ولی از یک طرف هم 40% کنکوره
واقعا مشخص نیست میخواد چجور معادل سازی رو سنجش انجام بده. اگر راه دیگه ای ندارین که بخونین. ولی باید این 40% رو خودتون با تلاش بیشتر جایگزین کنین.

----------


## Chemicalino

> خود این ادبیات سخیف و لمپنی ارزش پاسخگویی نداره ولی جوابتو میدم چون میدونم بقیه این‌ها رو میخونن و ممکنه تغییری در اون‌ها ایجاد بشه
> خیل عظیمی از کنکوری‌ها و پشت کنکوری‌ها دقیقا مثل خود شما هستند (سیاهی لشکر)
> الان که قطعی شده تاثیر معدل دوستان عزیز آگاه باشند که رقبای شما برای اون ۳تا رشته تلاش زیادی کردند و معدل بالایی داشتند یا امسال خواهند داشت(سال دوازدهمی‌ها)
> وقت خودتون رو با بحث با افراد بی هدف و بی تلاش حروم نکنید
> 
> من نظام قدیم بودم ولی شما اولین قدم اینکه باید درخواست تطبیق کارنامه نظام قدیم با کارنامه نظام جدید رو بدید
> تو نظام جدید بعضی درس ها وجود دارن که در نظام قدیم نبودند و شما اگه تمام دروس مثل شیمی و ادبیات و غیره تو تطبیق بزنی(یا بخوای امتحان بدی) بازم باید این دروس جدید حتما در کارنامه جدید شما وجود داشته باشند
> بله نگارش هم جز نهایی ها نیست و نبوده ولی شما مجبوری اونم امتحان بدی چون دیپلم نظام جدید حتما این درس رو میخواد
> اگه میخواید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید یا ترمیم کنید حتما اول به مدرستون(آخرین جایی که فارغ شدی) و بعدش به  آموزش و پرورش منطقتون مراجعه کنید برای ثبت نام
> ...


منم دقیقا همینو میگم، اصلا قابل قیاس نیست اون معدلی که من از سال 1382 دارم با معدلی که یه دوستی سال 1402 داره میگیره، در نهایت عادلانه ترین راه ممکن مقایسه همین کنکوری هست که هر دو با شرایط و سوالات مشابه تو یه زمان دادن

----------


## BARONI

> *امیدوارم در تنظیم آئین نامه اجرایی مثل این مصوبه عمل نکنن و یک آئین نامه اجرایی شفاف و خوب تنظیم کنن* 
> *به نظرم کنکور تخصصی رو گسترده تر میکنن و اکسپندش میدن / شاید سوالای هوش هم بهش اضافه کنن و تستها حرفه ای تر بشه و تایم بره بالاتر و تعداد سوالات هم بیشتر بشه 
> مثل یوس ترکیه که 4 ساعت هستش و تستی و فقط از دروس ریاضی و هندسه و هوش 
> اینجا هم 4 ساعت تخصصی میگیرن از دروس ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و زمین شناسی و زیست شناسی 
> 
> در هر حال تفکیک اصلی باز هم بر دوش دروس تخصصی و کنکور خواهد بود مطمئن باشید*


بابا کنکور و با یوس مقایسه نکنید . یوس خیلی راحت تر از کنکوره ، دیگه بخوان خیلی سخت کنند کنکور و میشه مثله ریاضی ۱۴۰۰ که باید المپیادی کار کنی وگرنه جواب نمیگیری . در هر صورت این مقایسه درست نیست .

----------


## WickedSick

بچه ها کسی مصوبه رو داره؟ متن جدیدش رو دارم، متن قبلی رو میگم
واقعا تکلیف این بندگان خدا که نظام قدیمن مشخص نیست!
از یه طرف طبق اصلاحیه جوری گفته که اینا براشون معادل سازی میشه و باید برن ترمیم
از یه طرف واقعا منطقی نیست و همون 100% کنکور عادلانه تره.

Edit: این به کنار، واقعا کنکور دوبار برگذار میشه؟!

----------


## ArweNN

> قطعن نمیشه پیش بینی کرد سوالات چجوری میشه ولی چون امتحان نهایی هستش طبیعتن باید در حد کتاب درسی باشه لطفن اطلاعات غلط ندین و بقیه رو نترسونین نباید قبل از مشخص شدن یه طرفه به قاضی بریم


قطعا؟ طبیعتا :Yahoo (4): )))
حاجی داری ایران زندگی می کنیا
تو ازمونی که منبع کتابای درسی دبیرستانه
سال 1400 برداشتن از ریاضی دکترا سوال دادن که کلی کنکوری رو از دور رقابت حذف کنن
فدای خوش بینیت
تو چقدر خوبی اخه :Yahoo (4): ))))

----------


## BARONI

من خودم نظام قدیم هستم 
نظر من این هست که دروس امتحان نهایی فقط اختصاصی تاثیر و تراز دهی میشه و ماهایی که نظام قدیم هستیم نمرات پیش دانشگاهی (درسایی که نهایی بودن مثل اختصاصیا تراز دهی میشه) نه دیپلم ؛ دیپلم درسای سوم دبیرستان هست که معادل یازدهم نظام جدید پس اینجا ما نمیتونیم معادل سازی کنیم . براین اساس هم کسی بخواد ترمیم کنه فقط ۴ تا درس اختصاصی داره‌.
از یه طرف اگه عمومی بخواد از کنکور حذف بشه پس بهتره نمرات نهایی موثر نباشه تو تراز دهی ( نمیشه که تو نهایی باشه و کنکور نباشه ) عملا باز سردرگمی میشه برای ما ها هم یه جورایی باید عمومی بخونیم یا نخونیم
من نظرم اینطوره  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## alibestfriend

جلسه: 843 | تاریخ تصویب: 15 تیر 1400 | تاریخ ابلاغ: 5 مرداد 1400 |
سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی (پس از پایان متوسطه)

وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری
وزارت آموزش و پرورش
وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی
سازمان صداوسیما
ستاد راهبری نقشه جامع علمی کشور
شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو
شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو دوره تحصیلات تکمیلی از دانشگاهها و آموزش عالی کشور
قوه قضائیه
سازمان بازرسی کل کشور
مجلس شورای اسلامی

ماده واحده «سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی (پس از پایان متوسطه)» که در جلسه 843 مورخ 1400/04/15 شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به تصویب رسیده است، به شرح ذیل برای اجرا ابلاغ می شود:

مقدمه:
با استناد به جزء 2-2 از بند 2 سیاست­های کلی علم و فناوری ابلاغی مقام معظم رهبری مورخ 1393/3/29 در خصوص اصلاح نظام پذیرش دانشجو، همچنین در راستای اجرایی ­سازی اقدام ملی 6 راهبرد کلان 6 نقشه جامع علمی کشور مبنی بر استقرار نظام سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در آموزش عالی و با عنایت به ماده 6 سند سیاست­ها و ضوابط اجرایی حاکم بر آمایش آموزش عالی در جمهوری اسلامی ایران مصوب جلسه 776 مورخ 1394/12/18 و پیرو جلسه 142 مورخ 1399/10/16 ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی «سیاست­ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی (پس از پایان دوره متوسطه)» را به پیشنهاد مشترک وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری، وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی و وزارت آموزش و پرورش به شرح زیر تصویب نمود:
ماده 1- تعاریف
سابقه تحصیلی: نمرات دروس عمومی و تخصصی سال آخر دوره دوم متوسطه در نظام آموزشی 3-3-6 و دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی در نظام آموزشی قبلی هر رشته تحصیلی دوره متوسطه است که امتحانات آن مطابق اصول سنجش و اندازه ­گیری، به طور استاندارد و کیفی توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش به صورت سراسری و نهایی در سنوات مختلف مطابق مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار شده باشد.
آزمون اختصاصی: آزمون سراسری از میان دروس تخصصی رشته­ های تحصیلی در سه سال آخر دوره دوم متوسطه در هر یک از گروه­های آزمایشی است که براساس کتاب­های درسی وزارت آموزش و پرورش، توسط سازمان برگزار می­شود.
سنجش: فرآیند ارزیابی میزان دانش، توانایی و پیشرفت تحصیلی متقاضیان برای ورود به موسسه است که از طریق  «نمره ­کل سابقه تحصیلی»  و «نمره ­کل آزمون اختصاصی» انجام می­ شود.
پذیرش: فرآیند انتخاب متقاضیان ورود به موسسه در رشته‌های پرمتقاضی است که توسط سازمان صورت می­گیرد.
موسسه: منظور از موسسه شامل تمامی دانشگاه­ها و موسسات آموزش عالی دولتی و غیردولتی و دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی است که مصوب وزارت علوم تحقیقات و فناوری، وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی یا شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی باشند و دارای مجوز پذیرش دانشجو از یکی از دو وزارت مذکور هستند.
رشته­ محل: هر یک از رشته ­های تحصیلی که متقاضی براساس محل تحصیل در هر موسسه می­تواند انتخاب کند و به تحصیل بپردازد.
رشته­ محل­های پر متقاضی: رشته­ محل­هایی می­باشند که مطابق قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالی مشمول پذیرش بر مبنای صرفا سوابق تحصیلی نمی­باشند.
شورا: منظور از شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجو، شورای مصرح در قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه­ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب 30/6/1392 و شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دوره­های تحصیلات تکمیلی، شورای مصرح در قانون سنجش پذیرش دانشجو در دوره­های تحصیلات تکمیلی در دانشگاه­ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب 28/1/1395 می‌باشد.
سازمان: منظور سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور است.

ماده 2- نمره کل
نمره کل آزمون اختصاصی: نمره‌کل آزمون اختصاصی، میانگین وزنی نمرات ترازشده دروس تخصصی در هرگروه­ آزمایشی است. این آزمون برای پذیرش در سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن در هر سال دو بار برگزار و نتیجه آن حداکثر برای دو سال و صرفاً برای همان گروه آزمایشی متقاضی معتبر است.
  نمره‌کل سابقه تحصیلی: نمره‌کل سابقه تحصیلی، میانگین وزنی نمرات تراز شده سابقه تحصیلی دروس عمومی و تخصصی است.
تبصره 1 : عناوین و ضرایب دروس آزمون اختصاصی و سابقه تحصیلی در هر یک از گروه­های آزمایشی توسط شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تعیین و هر سه سال قابل بازنگری خواهد بود و حداقل دوسال قبل از اجرا باید اطلاع رسانی عمومی شود و زیرگروه­ها برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، در هر گروه آزمایشی حذف می­شود.
تبصره 2 : سازمان می­تواند برای برخی از رشته ­های خاص (مانند تربیت بدنی و رشته­ های هنری) علاوه بر آزمون اختصاصی، آزمون عملی یا تشریحی برگزار نماید.
ماده 3- پذیرش
پذیرش در رشته محل­هایی که پر­متقاضی نمی ­باشند، صرفاً براساس سوابق تحصیلی و مطابق مصوبات شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو انجام می­شود.
پذیرش در رشته محل­های پرمتقاضی، براساس نمره کل نهایی حاصل از ترکیب نمره‌ کل آزمون اختصاصی و نمره­ کل سابقه تحصیلی انجام می­شود.
سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی برای پذیرش در سال تحصیلی 1401 با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 40 درصد با تأثیر مثبت و برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی، با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 60 درصد با تأثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی و مابقی 40 درصد سهم آزمون اختصاصی خواهد بود.
ماده 4 -  وزارت آموزش و پرورش  موظف است نسبت به ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی کامل دانش­ آموزان اقدام نماید به گونه ­ای که برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 به بعد همه فارغ ­التحصیلان دارای سوابق تحصیلی کامل باشند.
تبصره: از سال 1404 به بعد هر متقاضی در هر گروه آزمایشی باید دارای سوابق تحصیلی مرتبط و کامل در گروه آزمایشی که متقاضی پذیرش در آن است، مطابق نظام آموزشی جدید آموزش و پرورش (نظام 3-3-6) باشد.
ماده 5- موسسه می­تواند در پذیرش دانشجو در رشته محل­های پرمتقاضی حدنصاب برای نمره‌کل آزمون اختصاصی و نمره ­کل سابقه تحصیلی تعیین و پس از تصویب شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، حداقل دو سال قبل از پذیرش دانشجو اعلام عمومی نماید.
ماده 6- با توجه به اختلاف ویژگیهای آماری نمرات دروس آزمون اختصاصی و سابقه تحصیلی در سالهای مختلف، سازمان با همکاری وزارت آموزش و پرورش نسبت به هم‌ترازی آنها اقدام می­نماید.
ماده 7- ستاد راهبری نقشه جامع علمی کشور موظف است نسبت به بررسی و ساماندهی سیاستهای حاکم بر سهمیه‌های پذیرش دانشجو در کلیه مقاطع تحصیلی ظرف مدت حداکثر شش ماه اقدام نموده و سیاست‌های پیشنهادی را به تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برساند.
ماده 8- منابع مالی لازم ناشی از اجرای این سیاستها، هرساله در بودجه سنواتی لحاظ می‌شود.
ماده 9- این مصوبه مشتمل بر 9 ماده و 3 تبصره  در جلسه 843 مورخ 1400/04/15 شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به تصویب رسید و تمامی قوانین متعارض با این مصوبه ملغی و از تاریخ تصویب لازم الاجرا و حاکم بر سایر قوانین و مقررات موجود کشور خواهد بود.ص/مصوبات عالی/843

حسن روحانی
رئیس جمهور و رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی

----------


## Selfish

> الانم مشاور نوتروفیل،و دکتر نکویی هم همین حرف منو تایید کردن،مشاور نوتروفیل تو دقیقه ۱ساعت و ۱۵ دقیقه کامل گفت کنکورمون صددرصد تا معدل درست کنیم ،تا کی تا وقتی سه سالو درست کنیم یعنی تا ۱۴۰۵,تامام


یعنی الان نظام قدیم ها برای ۱۴۰۲ نیازی به ترمیم معدل ندارند؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> بابا کنکور و با یوس مقایسه نکنید . یوس خیلی راحت تر از کنکوره ، دیگه بخوان خیلی سخت کنند کنکور و میشه مثله ریاضی ۱۴۰۰ که باید المپیادی کار کنی وگرنه جواب نمیگیری . در هر صورت این مقایسه درست نیست .


*من سطح ش رو نگفتم که 
من نوع سنجش رو گفتم که فقط دروس تخصصی میشه 
بله یوس خیلی خیلی راحت تر از کنکور ایرانه به طوریکه چند ده نفر اول داره و همه هم 100 میزنن 

*

----------


## matin8787

از بین شما عزیزان کسی نمیدونه واسه نظام قدیما ترمیم هس یا نه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> خب اینکه مشخصه قراره تعداد سوالات تخصصی بیشتر بکنن زمان کنکور هم بیشتر بشه اینا چند ماه پیش پور عباس گفت


دقیقا

----------


## _Joseph_

> یوس = 2 ساعت مکس


*دانشگاه به دانشگاه فرق داره
ولی 
من گفتم که نوع سنجش و محتوا سنجش منظورم بود که فقط دروس تخصصی هست 
به نظرم بار تفکیک رو میبرن روی دروس تخصصی کنکور و باز هم دروس تخصصی تعیین کننده خواهند بود*

----------


## _Joseph_

> از بین شما عزیزان کسی نمیدونه واسه نظام قدیما ترمیم هس یا نه؟


*نظام قدیم ها میتوانند ترمیم کننند و دیپلم مجدد بگیرند و مشکلی نیست 

منتها دروسی که باید امتحان دهید دروس نظام جدید خواهد بود . یعنی اگر به فرض مثال بخواهید زیست شناسی دیپلم را ترمیم کنید دیگر زیست شناسی سوم دبیرستان منبع شما نیست و باید زیست شناسی دوازدهم را مطالعه کنید .*

----------


## farzaddd

سابقه تحصیلی: نمرات دروس عمومی و تخصصی سال آخر دوره دوم متوسطه در نظام آموزشی 3-3-6 و دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی در نظام آموزشی قبلی هر رشته تحصیلی دوره متوسطه است که امتحانات آن مطابق اصول سنجش و اندازه ­گیری، به طور استاندارد و کیفی توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش به صورت سراسری و نهایی در سنوات مختلف مطابق مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار شده باشد.
قبل ۸۴ آزمونای استاندارد نداشته،

----------


## farzaddd

من نظرم اینه حال میکنید برید ترمیم،حالم نمیکنید نرید،کار به جایی خواهد رسید گه همه معدلا بالا میشه و بازهم کنکور ملاکه

----------


## matin8787

> *نظام قدیم ها میتوانند ترمیم کننند و دیپلم مجدد بگیرند و مشکلی نیست 
> 
> منتها دروسی که باید امتحان دهید دروس نظام جدید خواهد بود . یعنی اگر به فرض مثال بخواهید زیست شناسی دیپلم را ترمیم کنید دیگر زیست شناسی سوم دبیرستان منبع شما نیست و باید زیست شناسی دوازدهم را مطالعه کنید .*


من رفتم اموزش و‌پرورش گفتن واسه نظام قدیما فعلا ترمیم‌نذاشتن....گفتن بیینم تو شهر شمام اینجوریه یا نه

----------


## R64

این تأثیر چهل درصدی معدل فقط نمرات بر اساس نوبت دومه یا نوبت اول هم تاثیر داره؟

----------


## mina_77

کجای مصوبه گفته نظام قدیمی ها کنکورشون از صده؟
(منظورم از نظام قدیم دیپلم بعد ۸۴ و سوم دبیرستان نهاییه )

ازمون کشوری بوده
نمرات حوزه صحیح شده
حجم کتابها هم بیشتر از نظام جدیدم بوده

سه صفحه تاپیک دارم میخونم
یه جوری حرف می زنید انگار این سوابق تحصیلی کشک بوده باید بوسید گذاشت کنار
تا همین امسال هم تاثیر داشته تو کنکور
الان طی این مصوبه میگه سوابق نداریم؟

----------


## mina_77

دو تا کنکور در سال
چجوری میخواد باشه ؟
مرحله ای که بخشیش دی ، یه بخش تیر
یا اینکه ازمون کامل کنکور که خب وسط سال کتابارو مدارس تموم نکردن و هنوز  :Yahoo (21): 
و خب ملاک سنجش برای کنکور داوطلبانِ محصلِ همون ساله!

اخر شهریور زیادی دیره برای اعلام جزئیات
شاید اصلا جزئیاتش جوری باشه که خیلی ها قید کنکور رو برای همیشه بزنن

----------


## farzaddd

> کجای مصوبه گفته نظام قدیمی ها کنکورشون از صده؟
> (منظورم از نظام قدیم دیپلم بعد ۸۴ و سوم دبیرستان نهاییه )
> 
> ازمون کشوری بوده
> نمرات حوزه صحیح شده
> حجم کتابها هم بیشتر از نظام جدیدم بوده
> 
> سه صفحه تاپیک دارم میخونم
> یه جوری حرف می زنید انگار این سوابق تحصیلی کشک بوده باید بوسید گذاشت کنار
> ...


ببین قانون سنجش و پذیرش سال۹۲ و ۹۵ نگفت عمومیا حذف فقط گفت معدل قطعی،الان اومدن میگن عمومی حذف،خب معلومه به جز دانش آموزان سال جاری بقیه زیاد جدی نگرفتن چون تاثیر مثبت بود عمومی برقرار،دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ هم که سوابقی ندارن که کشوری بوده باشه نهایتا یکی دودرس

----------


## mina_77

> ببین قانون سنجش و پذیرش سال۹۲ و ۹۵ نگفت عمومیا حذف فقط گفت معدل قطعی،الان اومدن میگن عمومی حذف،خب معلومه به جز دانش آموزان سال جاری بقیه زیاد جدی نگرفتن چون تاثیر مثبت بود عمومی برقرار،دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ هم که سوابقی ندارن که کشوری بوده باشه نهایتا یکی دودرس




پس دیپلمه های نظام قدیم معدلشون حساب میشه درسته ؟
من دانشجوام والا
معدلم بالا بود ولی رشته چرت رفتم
دیدم مصوبه قطعی شده گفتم ازش استفاده کنم
ولی بازم معلوم نیس به نفعه به ضرره چیه

----------


## mina_77

خداتومن پول شهریه برای همین دارم میدم
امیدوارم جون بدن بعد بمیرن
مظلوم ترین نسل بودیم که سوختیم

----------


## pegahmht

سلام
یه سوال
 بااین مصوبه جدید
تکلیف داوطلبینی که با مدرک کاردانی فنی میخوان کنکور بدن چی میشه ؟
در مورد تاثیر  قطعی معدل و دروس عمومی؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> پس دیپلمه های نظام قدیم معدلشون حساب میشه درسته ؟
> من دانشجوام والا
> معدلم بالا بود ولی رشته چرت رفتم
> دیدم مصوبه قطعی شده گفتم ازش استفاده کنم
> ولی بازم معلوم نیس به نفعه به ضرره چیه


تا قبل کنکور 1404 اره ولی از کنکور 1404 کسی بخواد شرکت کنه حتما باید نظام جدید امتحان بده

----------


## mina_77

بچه های دوازدهمی برای انتخاب رشته و پشت موندن خییییییلی دقت کنید

الان من واقعا توانایی پرداخت این شهریه رو دارم
چه خودم چه خانوادم
ولی ثانیه ای نیست از زندگی راضی باشم
همش میگم با اون سطح علمی چقدر هم باید پول بدم
احساس حقااارت شدیدی داره
جایی باشی که حقت نیس
که مال تو نیس
جای تو نیس

----------


## mina_77

> تا قبل کنکور 1404 اره ولی از کنکور 1404 کسی بخواد شرکت کنه حتما باید نظام جدید امتحان بده


پس ۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۳ میتونه آخرین شانس باشه
منم درسم تا اون موقع تمومه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> من رفتم ترمیم کردم یبار اونم یه درس بعد فهمیدم فرصتش فقط یکباره الان نیومدن بگن برید چندبار ترمیم کنین اگر همون یکبار باشه همه ایندم رو هواست


دادا دیپلم مجدد بگیر .
دروس تطبیق بده ، نهایتش توی یک یا دو ترم ، دروس باقی مونده رو امتحان میدی

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> دادا دیپلم مجدد بگیر .
> دروس تطبیق بده ، نهایتش توی یک یا دو ترم ، دروس باقی مونده رو امتحان میدی


دیپلم مجدد نمیشه که باید دیپلمت با گروه ازمایشیت یکی باشه

----------


## reza333

> کجای مصوبه گفته نظام قدیمی ها کنکورشون از صده؟
> (منظورم از نظام قدیم دیپلم بعد ۸۴ و سوم دبیرستان نهاییه )
> 
> ازمون کشوری بوده
> نمرات حوزه صحیح شده
> حجم کتابها هم بیشتر از نظام جدیدم بوده
> 
> سه صفحه تاپیک دارم میخونم
> یه جوری حرف می زنید انگار این سوابق تحصیلی کشک بوده باید بوسید گذاشت کنار
> ...


*نه تنها سوابق تحصیلی نظام قدیمی های 84 به بعد توی کنکور 1402 موثره (( سوم دبیرستانشون که قطعا تاثیر داره ، حتی اونایی که 91 یا 92 به بعد پیش دانشگاهی بودن ممکنه 4 تا نهایی که توی پیش دانشگاهیشون داشتن هم تاثیر داده بشه )) ،  بلکه حتی ممکنه قبل 84 رو هم ملزم به شرکت درنهایی برای ایجاد سابقه ی تحصیلی کنن.   40 درصد تراز داره از امتحان نهایی دروس عمومی و اختصاصی میاد ، نظام قدیمی های قبل 84 که هیچ سابقه تحصیلی ندارن ، این 40 درصد رو از کجا میخان در بیارن براشون حساب کنن ؟؟؟  حالا اون بخش تراز امتحان نهایی اختصاصی رو که این رفقا ندارن خب میان از روی همون تراز کنکورش حساب میکنن چون بالاخره درسای اختصاصی تو کنکور هست ولی نمیتونن که بیان از روی تراز ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و زیست کنکور ، برای ادبیات و عربی و زبان و دینی تراز حساب کنن. اگرواقعا بیان همچین کاری بکنن تو سر اینا مغز انسان نیست ، مغز خر .
پس حداقل برای اون چند تا درس احتمال زیاد ملزم به شرکت در امتحان نهایی میشن.


*

----------


## pegahmht

با مدرک کاردانی میشه کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کرد یا به خاطر تاثیر قطعی معدل باید نظام قدیمی شرکت کرد؟

----------


## reza333

> با مدرک کاردانی میشه کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کرد یا به خاطر تاثیر قطعی معدل باید نظام قدیمی شرکت کرد؟


*تا حالا که میشده ، از الان به بعد هم فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد .*

----------


## Rubiker

> با مدرک کاردانی میشه کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کرد یا به خاطر تاثیر قطعی معدل باید نظام قدیمی شرکت کرد؟


باید بشه 
ولی اگر بخوان اجبار به ساخت یا ترمیم سابقه تحصیلی باشه حتما درسای نظام جدیده، دیگه درسای نظام قدیم که نمی تونه باشه
یعنی هم قدیم هم جدید برن درسای نظام جدید شرکت کنند

----------


## pegahmht

> *تا حالا که میشده ، از الان به بعد هم فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد .*


پس ۴۰ درصد سوابق تحصیلی چه جوری لحاظ میشه؟

----------


## reza333

> باید بشه 
> ولی اگر بخوان اجبار به ساخت یا ترمیم سابقه تحصیلی باشه حتما نظام جدیده، دیگه نظام قدیم که نمی تونه باشه
> هر اتفاقی بیفته مربوط به درسای نظام جدیده


*چرا نظام قدیم نمیتونه باشه ؟ فرض مثال بگن نظام قدیم قدیم رو کاری نداریم . اگر نظام جدیدیا برن دیوان عدالت شکایت کنن که با این مصوبه شورای ، یه عده از ما خیلی جلو افتادن اونجا جواب شورا چیه ؟؟؟ یا دیوان مصوبه رو باطل میکنه و یا شورا همه رو برای شرکت در کنکور ملزم به داشتن سابقه ی تحصیلی میکنه یا هم با هر مکانیزم دیگه ای باید عدالت رو بین قدیم و جدید پیاده کنه.*

----------


## Rubiker

> *چرا نظام قدیم نمیتونه باشه ؟ فرض مثال بگن نظام قدیم قدیم رو کاری نداریم . اگر نظام جدیدیا برن دیوان عدالت شکایت کنن که با این مصوبه شورای ، یه عده از ما خیلی جلو افتادن اونجا جواب شورا چیه ؟؟؟ یا دیوان مصوبه رو باطل میکنه و یا شورا همه رو برای شرکت در کنکور ملزم به داشتن سابقه ی تحصیلی میکنه یا هم با هر مکانیزم دیگه ای باید عدالت رو بین قدیم و جدید پیاده کنه.*


نه داداشم منظورم اون نیست
فکر کردم ایشون گفتن باید درسای نظام قدیم رو شرکت کنیم برای ترمیم که گفتم نه هر کی بره ترمیم باید جدید رو بره
و گرنه احتمال زیاد همه رو مجاب به ایجاد سابقه می کنند

----------


## آریو

اذیت نکنید چجوری نمرات پیش دانشگاهی مارو حساب کنن اونکه کشوری نبود استانی بود فکرکنم
بعدشم اونطوری برای زیست 3 تا نمره داریم سوم دبیرستان پیش دانشگاهی و کنکور  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

> من رفتم اموزش و‌پرورش گفتن واسه نظام قدیما فعلا ترمیم‌نذاشتن....گفتن بیینم تو شهر شمام اینجوریه یا نه


*ترمیم رو نمیدونم ولی دیپلم مجدد رو میدونم که هست 
ترمیم نمره برای نظام جدید هست و باید دروس نظام جدید رو امتحان بدید و براتون لحاظ کنن

صبر کنید تا شهریور و ائین نامه بیاد ببینیم قراره چه کنن این آقایون دکتر و پرفسور با پیشوند سید*

----------


## آریو

حالا ایشالله تک تک دشمنای اینده ما تا شهریور زیر تریلی تیکه تیکه میشن و مثل 401 برگزار میشه ولی اگر نشد بنظرتون 19 هارو بیخیال بشیم؟زیر 19 قطعا ترمیم میخواد ولی واقعا سر 1 نمره هی بری بیای پول بدی تازه اگررررر ایندفعه بالاتر بگیری...

----------


## pegahmht

> باید بشه 
> ولی اگر بخوان اجبار به ساخت یا ترمیم سابقه تحصیلی باشه حتما نظام جدیده، دیگه نظام قدیم که نمی تونه باشه
> هر اتفاقی بیفته مربوط به درسای نظام جدیده


کاش حداقل  یه توضیح میدادن تکلیف داوطلبین با شرایط خاص چیه 
الان باید برن مجدد دیپلم بگیرن یا چی

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> دیپلم مجدد نمیشه که باید دیپلمت با گروه ازمایشیت یکی باشه


میشه داداش من . از آموزش و پرورش ناحیه‌ت بپرس ، بهت میگند که میشه .

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام ترمیم معدل باید تو شهری که دیپلم گرفتی باشه حتما؟
اگر اره به چه دلیل؟

----------


## mina_77

> اذیت نکنید چجوری نمرات پیش دانشگاهی مارو حساب کنن اونکه کشوری نبود استانی بود فکرکنم
> بعدشم اونطوری برای زیست 3 تا نمره داریم سوم دبیرستان پیش دانشگاهی و کنکور


پیش چجور حساب شه اخه
درسی که به هیچ عنوان ترمیم نداره چجوری حساب شه
دقیقا چجور یه نظام قدیمی بخواد پیش دانشگاهیشو ترمیم کنه؟
بعدشم نظام قدیم یه بار سوم نهایی داده
یه بار پیش
زورشون رسید دو بار نهایی گرفتن
حالا هم زورشون میرسه دوتا نمره تاثیر میدن؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> میشه داداش من . از آموزش و پرورش ناحیه‌ت بپرس ، بهت میگند که میشه .


خب من الان دوتا دیپلم دارم هم تجربی هم ریاضی تجربی رو برای کار گرفته بودم...الان میتونم برم ریاضیم رو ترمیم کنم بعد با نمراتش تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟

----------


## reza333

> میشه داداش من . از آموزش و پرورش ناحیه‌ت بپرس ، بهت میگند که میشه .


*دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور رو بخون . نوشته اگر جز دیپلم دبیرستان ، دیپلم دوم یا همون دیپلم مجدد گرفتین و میخاین کنکور شرکت کنین ، باید دیپلم مجدد با گروه کنکورتون یکی باشه ، دیپلم اول مشکلی نداره باهش هر کنکوری میشه شرکت کرد ولی با دیپلم مجدد فقط تو گروه مربوط به همون دیپلم می تونی کنکور ثبت نام کنی.
*

----------


## zhr_z94

سلام وقتتون بخیر دقیقا سوال منم همین هست خواهش میکنم اگر دوستان اطلاع دارن بفرمایند چون مطالب سایتا ب شدت مبهمه بعضا گفتن صرفا منطقه مهمه یعنی اگ طرف منطقه ۲ فارغ التحصیل شده  در هریک از شهرایی ک منطقه ۲ محسوب میشن میتونه برای ترمیم اقدام کنه و یک سری سایتا هم گفتن علاوه بر منطقه شهر هم مهمه یعنی در همون منطقه و در همون شهری ک قبلا تموم این مراحل طی شده مجازن شرکت کنن بینهایت ممنون میشم محبت کنین اگر اطلاع دارین در این مورد توضیح بدین ...

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور رو بخون . نوشته اگر جز دیپلم دبیرستان ، دیپلم دوم یا همون دیپلم مجدد گرفتین و میخاین کنکور شرکت کنین ، باید دیپلم مجدد با گروه کنکورتون یکی باشه ، دیپلم اول مشکلی نداره باهش هر کنکوری میشه شرکت کرد ولی با دیپلم مجدد فقط تو گروه مربوط به همون دیپلم می تونی کنکور ثبت نام کنی.
> *



گفته اگر دیپلم مجدد دارین یعنی بیش از یک دیپلم دارین باید با اونی ثبت نام کنید که گروه ازمایشیتون یکیه یعنی مهم نیست دیپلم اول باشه یا دوم بر فرض شما دیپلم ریاضی داری و تجربی میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی با دیپلم ریاضیت نمیتونی تجربی بدی باید همون تجربی رو استفاده کنی

----------


## Arnold

> من الان سردرگمم
> معدل نهاییم ۱۴ هست
> نمیتونمم ترمیم کنم (هزینه)
> تکلیفم چیه ؟
> بعد از چندسال تصمیم داشتم یکباز دیگه تلاش کنم
> الان یعنی با این معدل هیچ امیدی نیست؟؟


منم چهارده 
هزینه و حوصله ترمیمم ندارم
شاید اصلا ما نظام قدیم ها مستثنی بشیم از تاثیر معدل

 با این معدل 
باید اختصاصی ها رو در حد تک رقمی و دو رقمی ها بزنیم 
که اون بستگی به سختی کنکور داره و نمیشه درصد معینی مشخص کرد  ولی بدون ترمیم این تنها راهه

و البته ریسک بزرگیه

----------


## Selfish

> منم چهارده 
> هزینه و حوصله ترمیمم ندارم
> شاید اصلا ما نظام قدیم ها مستثنی بشیم از تاثیر معدل
> 
>  با این معدل 
> باید اختصاصی ها رو در حد تک رقمی و دو رقمی ها بزنیم 
> که اون بستگی به سختی کنکور داره و نمیشه درصد معینی مشخص کرد  ولی بدون ترمیم این تنها راهه
> 
> و البته ریسک بزرگیه


تصمیم گرفتید ترمیم نکنید؟
فقط دروسی که نمرات پایینه باید ترمیم بشه یا همه دروس؟

----------


## آریو

اصلا همینم عجیبه و گنگ
الان من از نمره 4 تا درسم راضیم نمیخوام دیگه از اول برم اینارو بخونم تشریحی امتحان بدم
و 4 تای دیگه رو فقط ترمیم نیازه
اگر بگن نظام قدیم بیاد دیپلم جدید بگیره مسخره میشه

----------


## Arnold

> تصمیم گرفتید ترمیم نکنید؟
> فقط دروسی که نمرات پایینه باید ترمیم بشه یا همه دروس؟


یکی از گزینه هام اینه با علم به اینکه ممکنه هیچ شانسی نداشته باشم 
مشکل ترمیم اینه که   علاوه بر تشریحی خوندن اگه 20 نشی 
راضی نمی شی و احتمالا امتحانات هم سخت تر بشه تا 
بتونن چندبار پول بگیرن بابت یک درس .

محوطه 19/5 به بالا محوطه امنی حساب میشه
و بنظرم تراز  اون نیم نمره میشه با کنکور جبران کرد 
الان همه استرس معدل دارن 
همه ام دنبال ترمیم .و بیست شدن 
نهایتن رقابت میشه همون کنکور 

آیین نامه اجرایی و رسمی هنوز مشخص نیست 
پس اگه دنبال ترمیم هستید باید صبور باشید

----------


## reza333

> گفته اگر دیپلم مجدد دارین یعنی بیش از یک دیپلم دارین باید با اونی ثبت نام کنید که گروه ازمایشیتون یکیه یعنی مهم نیست دیپلم اول باشه یا دوم بر فرض شما دیپلم ریاضی داری و تجربی میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی با دیپلم ریاضیت نمیتونی تجربی بدی باید همون تجربی رو استفاده کنی


*نه این جور نیست . شما با دیپلم اولت هر گروهی می تونی شرکت کنی ولی با دیپلم مجدد فقط همون گروه مربوط به دیپلم مجددت. اگر این جوری که شما میگی باشه ، اون وقت شمایی که دو تا دیپلم گرفتی تو دو تا گروه بیشتر نمیتونی انتخاب کنی برای ثبت نام کنکور ،  بعد من الان با یک دیپلم توی سه تا گروه امکان انتخاب برای ثبت نام کنکور دارم . یعنی شما با دو تا دیپلم حق انتخابت از من با یک دیپلم کمتره . همچین چیزی میشه ؟؟؟ نمیشه . 
*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *نه این جور نیست . شما با دیپلم اولت هر گروهی می تونی شرکت کنی ولی با دیپلم مجدد فقط همون گروه مربوط به دیپلم مجددت. اگر این جوری که شما میگی باشه ، اون وقت شمایی که دو تا دیپلم گرفتی تو دو تا گروه بیشتر نمیتونی انتخاب کنی برای ثبت نام کنکور ،  بعد من الان با یک دیپلم توی سه تا گروه امکان انتخاب برای ثبت نام کنکور دارم . یعنی شما با دو تا دیپلم حق انتخابت از من با یک دیپلم کمتره . همچین چیزی میشه ؟؟؟ نمیشه . 
> *



تفسیرش اینطوریه که شما اگر یه دیپلم بیشتر داری و گروه آزمایشی خاصی شرکت میکنی باید اون گروه آزمایشی با دیپلمت یکی باشه اگر مثلا دیپلم تجربی داری و ریاضی میتونی با هر کدوم بری انسانی ولی اگر میخوای بری ریاضی شرکت کنی چون دیپلم ریاضی داری باید با همون شرکت کنی یعنی به قول معروف اگر گروه ازمایشی شرکت میکنی که دیپلمش رو داری باید از همون دیپلم استفاده کنی البته به شرطی که از یه دیپلم بیشتر داشته باشی

----------


## reza333

> تفسیرش اینطوریه که شما اگر یه دیپلم بیشتر داری و گروه آزمایشی خاصی شرکت میکنی باید اون گروه آزمایشی با دیپلمت یکی باشه اگر مثلا دیپلم تجربی داری و ریاضی میتونی با هر کدوم بری انسانی ولی اگر میخوای بری ریاضی شرکت کنی چون دیپلم ریاضی داری باید با همون شرکت کنی یعنی به قول معروف اگر گروه ازمایشی شرکت میکنی که دیپلمش رو داری باید از همون دیپلم استفاده کنی البته به شرطی که از یه دیپلم بیشتر داشته باشی


*نه داداش این طور نیست.
شما وقتی دو تا دیپلم داشته باشی ، دیپلم اصلیت یا همون دیپلم دبیرستانت همچنان هیچ محدودیتی نداره .
ولی دیپلم دومت محدودیت داره ، با دیپلم دومت فقط کنکور متناظر با دیپلم دومت میتونی شرکت کنی.
یعنی من اگر دیپلم دبیرستانم ریاضی باشه و دیپلم دومم تجربی ، موقع ثبت نام کنکور :
 اگر بخام از دیپلم اولم استفاده کنم ،  میتونم چه ریاضی چه تجربی چه انسانی کنکور ثبت نام کنم.
اما اگر بخام با دیپلم دومم ثبت نام کنم ،  که اینجا مثلا تجربیه ، فقط مجاز به شرکت در کنکور تجربی هستم و نمیتونم ریاضی یا انسانی شرکت کنم.

**اصلاحیه : دیپلم دوم هم محدودیت نداره ولی بهتره دیپلم دوم با کنکور متناظر باشه .*

----------


## Melfn

بنظرتون مصوبه صد در صد اجراییه ؟ هیچ امیدی به لغوش نیست ؟ تازه شروع کرده بودم که امسال آخرین کنکورم باشه خیلی ناراحت و نا امیدم احساس میکنم همه چی برام تموم شده تاوان کار خودمه دو سال فرصت داشتم و سوزوندم تمام آینده ام تباه شده امید خانوادم بودم مطمئن بودم امسال میمونم و یه بار تلاشمو میکنم که اگه نشد در توانم نبوده باشه ولی الان میترسم پشت بمونم و شرایط خیلی بد باشه و از پسش برنیام بعد سال بعد دوباره مصوبه رو بردارن ولی اون موقع من فرصت دوباره ای ندارم و مجبور میشم برم پیام نور و آزاد بدون هیچ آینده ای و فقط عمرم هدر رفته باشه و باعث سرکشستگی بیشتر بشم

----------


## dr.parham

سلام میشه از این مشاورینی که اسم بردین فیلمی بزارین ببینیم چیا میگن

----------


## dr.parham

> سابقه تحصیلی: نمرات دروس عمومی و تخصصی سال آخر دوره دوم متوسطه در نظام آموزشی 3-3-6 و دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی در نظام آموزشی قبلی هر رشته تحصیلی دوره متوسطه است که امتحانات آن مطابق اصول سنجش و اندازه ­گیری، به طور استاندارد و کیفی توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش به صورت سراسری و نهایی در سنوات مختلف مطابق مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار شده باشد.
> قبل ۸۴ آزمونای استاندارد نداشته،


 سلام دوست عزیز این مشاورینی که نام بردین نوتروفیل و نکویی رو میگم میشه ازشون فیلم بزارید

----------


## Sh_1998

> بچه های دوازدهمی برای انتخاب رشته و پشت موندن خییییییلی دقت کنید
> 
> الان من واقعا توانایی پرداخت این شهریه رو دارم
> چه خودم چه خانوادم
> ولی ثانیه ای نیست از زندگی راضی باشم
> همش میگم با اون سطح علمی چقدر هم باید پول بدم
> احساس حقااارت شدیدی داره
> جایی باشی که حقت نیس
> که مال تو نیس
> جای تو نیس


ببخشید رشتتون چیه مگه؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *نه داداش این طور نیست.
> شما وقتی دو تا دیپلم داشته باشی ، دیپلم اصلیت یا همون دیپلم دبیرستانت همچنان هیچ محدودیتی نداره .
> ولی دیپلم دومت محدودیت داره ، با دیپلم دومت فقط کنکور متناظر با دیپلم دومت میتونی شرکت کنی.
> یعنی من اگر دیپلم دبیرستانم ریاضی باشه و دیپلم دومم تجربی ، موقع ثبت نام کنکور :
>  اگر بخام از دیپلم اولم استفاده کنم ،  میتونم چه ریاضی چه تجربی چه انسانی کنکور ثبت نام کنم.
> اما اگر بخام با دیپلم دومم ثبت نام کنم ،  که اینجا مثلا تجربیه ، فقط مجاز به شرکت در کنکور تجربی هستم و نمیتونم ریاضی یا انسانی شرکت کنم.*


میشه اینی که میگی رو برای من بفرستی چون من پیداش نکردم همچین چیزی رو ممنون میشم

----------


## dr.parham

دوستان یک نکته ای هست در مورد ترمیم نمرات نظام قدیم.ما سال سوم دبیرستان رو امتحان نهایی داشتیم و بعضی از دوستان هم سوم و هم پیش دانشگاهی.الان سال سوم برگزار نمیشه اگه بخواهیم ما ترمیم کنیم به احتمال ضعیف باید دوازدهم رو امتحان بدیم حالا یک سوال اونایی که میخوان پیش دانشگاهیی رو هم ترمیم کنن باید تو کدوم پایه نظام جدید امتحان بدن؟ شاید بگین دوازدهم ولی دوازدهم رو که واسه سال دوازدهم امتحان دادیم که.یک راهش اینه که سوم دبیرستان رو با دروس متناظر یازدهم امتحان بدیم درستشم همینه بنظرم.4 درس نهایی پیش دانشگاهی با دروس متناظر دوازدهم.بالاخره یکی دو سال دیگه مجبورن یازدهم رو نهایی بگزار کنن و ما اون موقع ترمیم میکنیم.حال باید برای نظام قدیمما تا برگزار شدن امتحان نهایی یازدهم معدل اثر نداشته باشه یا از همین امسال شروع کنن حداقل برای دیپلمه های قدیم نظام متناسب با دروس یازهم تمتحان نهایی برگزار  کنن.این نظر منه .منتظر نظرات بچها ی نظام قدیم هستم

----------


## reza333

> میشه اینی که میگی رو برای من بفرستی چون من پیداش نکردم همچین چیزی رو ممنون میشم


*داداش من الان دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور 1401 رو از خود سایت سنجش دانلود کردم خوندم .
اینجا که خوشبختانه دیگه همون محدودیت دیپلم دوم رو هم برداشته ، نگفته دیپلم دوم الزاما باید متناظر با کنکورت باشه ، گفته* *بهتر است** از دیپلم متناظر با کنکور مورد نظرت استفاده کنی. یعنی الزامی نیست. دلخواه از هر دیپلمت بخای میتونی استفاده کنی*
*
*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *داداش من الان دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور 1401 رو از خود سایت سنجش دانلود کردم خوندم .
> اینجا که خوشبختانه دیگه همون محدودیت دیپلم دوم رو هم برداشته ، نگفته دیپلم دوم الزاما باید متناظر با کنکورت باشه ، گفته* *بهتر است** از دیپلم متناظر با کنکور مورد نظرت استفاده کنی. یعنی الزامی نیست. دلخواه از هر دیپلمت بخای میتونی استفاده کنی*
> *
> *



بله حرفتون کاملا درسته اما متاسفانه مشخص نیست طبق مصوبه جدید هم همین باشه ممکنه بگن نه حتما باید مرتبط باشه اونایی که دیپلم بیشتر دارن

----------


## _Joseph_

*تا آئین نامه اجرایی نیاد هر چی تو این تاپیک بمونید . و بحث کنید.ول معطل اید . از ما گفتن*

----------


## pouria.sh

> الان پشت کنکوریا شدن سیاهی لشکر؟ ) از کجا می دونی منم سیاهی لشکرم ))
> تو توی چند پست قبلیت گفتی این مصوبه برای پول نیست مگه پول ترمیم چقدره، واقعا فکر می کنی اگه قرار باشه 60 درصد رو کنکور موثر بدن، مثل سالای قبل ابکی می دن که نهایت با یه بار ترمیم نمره 20 بگیری
> کلی پول واسه ترمیم و نهایی و ازمون و کتاب کمک اموزشی پشتشه
> نکنه قراره با این مصوبه مثل سوئد و فنلاند بشیم)) 
> من مگه گفتم برام برنامه بچین که ریپ می زنی، طومار می نویسی
> فلان درسو امتحان بدین، فلان کار و بکنین. فکر کردی من خودم نمی دونم اینا رو انیشتین
> ریپ نزن که تو این اوضاع اصلا حوصله ادمای خودشاخ پنداری مثل تو رو ندارم


همشون رو نگفتم ولی بله اکثرشون سیاهی لشکر هستند
ولی الان که نوشتید من متوجه یک مسئله شدم که ظاهرا این برای شما ابهام ایجاد کرده بود
من از ضمیر شما استفاده کردم برای توضیح دروس امتحان نهایی و شما تصور کردید که من شخص شما رو مخاطب قرار دادم
بدون کنایه می‌گم هدف من شما نبودید بلکه تو صحبتمون بحث نهایی شد و من خواستم از اون استفاده کنم تا به کسانی که پست رو می‌بینن بگم که چه چیزهایی رو باید بخونن برای نهایی
گفت‌وگوی منو شما بهانه ای بود برای اعلام این مسئله و ضمیر ((شما)) اشاره‌ای به شخص خودتون نداشتن و مخاطب عام داشت(خواننده های اون پست)



> سلام نه من نظام قدیم نیستم سال 98 دیپلم تجربی نظام جدید گرفتم کنکور ریاضی دادم همون سال رفتم دانشگاه رشته مکانیک قصد رفتن داشتن ولی بعدها نظرم برگشت گفتم خب که چی همین باعث شد پارسال انصراف بدم بابام میگفت برم ترکیه آزمونش واسه من بهتر از کنکور ایران بود چون ریاضیات و هندسه س البته خیلی راجع بش تحقیق نکردم بیشتر تو اطرافیانم دیدم و بر این اساس میگم اگه دانشگاهای معتبر قبول شم میتونم برگردم مثل اگه ازمیر و استانبول و... سه ماه بود که واسه کنکور میخوندم ولی از دیروز یه مقدار دو به شکم معدلم خوبه همش بیستن بجز دینی و سلامت و بهداشت نمیدونم چیکار کنم اینجا برام بهتره یا ترکیه از دیروز فکرم مشغوله حتی شبم نخوابیدم سر انصراف از دانشگاهم کلی حرف شنیدم از فک و فامیل و.. فکر اینکه کنکورم چیزی نشه که بخوام پریشونم کرده


درود به شما
معدل ظاهرا خیلی خوبی کسب کردید . اگه راجب دینی تردید دارید میتونید منتظر آیین نامه بشید تا ببینید میخواید و میتونید ترمیم کنید یا نه
نیازی نیست دیپلم مجدد بگیرید. با همین دیپلم به راحتی میتونید کنکور ثبت نام کنید و درصد معدل خوبی هم دارید.(اگه نگران دینی هستید میتونید احتمالا بعدا ترمیم کنید و سلامت و بهداشت هنوز معلوم نیست تاثیر داره یا نه)

راجب ترکیه و یا کلا خارج رفتن هم بنظرم اگه توانش رو دارید(توان مالی) معطل نکنید و عمر خودتون رو پشت کنکور ایران هدر ندید



> منم دقیقا همینو میگم، اصلا قابل قیاس نیست اون معدلی که من از سال 1382 دارم با معدلی که یه دوستی سال 1402 داره میگیره، در نهایت عادلانه ترین راه ممکن مقایسه همین کنکوری هست که هر دو با شرایط و سوالات مشابه تو یه زمان دادن


منظورتون چیه؟
یعنی نهایی شما سخت تر بود؟
چرا قابل مقایسه نیست از نظرتون؟ آیا ممکن هست توضیح بیشتری بفرمایید؟



> *تا آئین نامه اجرایی نیاد هر چی تو این تاپیک بمونید . و بحث کنید.ول معطل اید . از ما گفتن*


تا حدودی درست می‌فرمایید ولی تا همین جاش هم یک کلیاتی میشه گفت قطعی تصویب شده
اگه معدل بخواد تاثیر گذار باشه گریزی نیست جز گرفتن نمره بالا در امتحانات نهایی
کسب نمره بالا در نهایی واقعا کار پرزحمتی هست و وقت زیادی می‌طلبه
فرصت رو نباید از دست داد

----------


## _Joseph_

*توضیحات ویس کرمی درباره جلسه کمیسیون آموزش با رئیس جمهور در رابطه با مصوبه کنکور*عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی، جلسه تعدادی از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش و شورای انقلاب فرهنگی با رئیس جمهور در خصوص مصوبه این شورا برای کنکور را، تشریح کرد.
مهرداد ویس کرمی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا، در رابطه جلسه شامگاه شنبه شب(۲۵ تیر) تعدادی از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش با رئیس جمهور پیرامون مصوبه کنکوری شورای انقلاب فرهنگی، بیان کرد: بنده به همراه ۴ تن از نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی و چند نفر از اعضای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی در حضور رئیس جمهور جلسه چند ساعته ای در مورد مصوبه اخیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برگزار کردیم و تا نیمه شب طول کشید و رئیس جمهور با صبر و حوصله و خوشرویی صحبت‌های طرفین را شنیدند.
وی افزود: ما استدلال جدی کردیم مبنی بر اینکه لااقل هم مصوبه اخیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ایرادهایی دارد و نیاز به بررسی مجدد دارد و هم برای سال آینده مخصوصا زیرساخت‌ها و شرایط لازم برای اجرایی کردن آن وجود ندارد که البته این نظر رئیس شورای سنجش هم بود که منتقل شد و دوستان هم در شورای انقلاب فرهنگی اصرار داشتند که مصوبه‌ای که این شورا داشته، باید اجرایی شود و بر این نیز اصرار داشتند که حتما برای سال ۱۴۰۲ هم اجرایی شود.
عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس خاطرنشان کرد: نهایتا آنها بر حرف خودشان اصرار کردند و ما هم بر حرف خودمان اصرار کردیم تا جلسه تمام شد. ما از رئیس جمهور خواهش کردیم که حداقل برای ۱۴۰۲ این مصوبه اجرایی نشود که البته رئیس جمهور جمع بندی خاصی هم نداشتند جز اینکه به شورای انقلاب فرهنگی توصیه کردند که به هر حال این حرف‌ها در یک جلسه کارشناسی شنیده و بررسی شود و تعامل مداومی بین شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و مجلس در اینگونه موارد برقرار شود.
ویس‌کرمی تصریح کرد: امروز هم جلسه شورای سنجش برگزار شد و بازرسی کشور نامه‌ای را برای شورای سنجش زدند که مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی لازم‌الاجرا است و این را در جلسه معاون پارلمانی وزیر علوم قرائت کردند که این مصوبه لازم الاجرا است.
وی افزود: بر همین اساس هم مصوبات شورای سنجش در این راستا بود که باید آمادگی‌های لازم برای اجرای این مصوبه فراهم شود. به هر حال شورای انقلاب فرهنگی نهادی است که اختیاراتی دارد، گرچه ما همان‌جا در جلسه هم تاکید کردیم که کار شورا سیاست‌گذاری است در حالی که بعضی از اموری که شورا وارد شده مصداق قانونگذاری هستند که البته آقای عاملی دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی حتی فرمودند ما در قانونگذاری هم می‌توانیم ورود کنیم که البته این حرف به شدت با قانون اساسی منافات دارد و رسالت اصلی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سیاست‌گذاری است.
رئیس کمیته آموزش و پژوهش پزشکی مجلس گفت: با این اوصاف تا این لحظه فرض بر این است که مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هم ملاک است. ما معتقدیم این کار ایراداتی دارد که آنها را منتقل کردیم، بنده و همکارانم از حقوق مردم و داوطلبین به شدت دفاع و استدلال کردیم، اما به هر حال شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی یک نهاد است و اختیاراتی دارد و ما در چارچوب نمایندگی خودمان تلاش کردیم که حقی از مردم ضایع نشود و اگر هم روال قانونی که به نظر می‌آید به همین سمت و سوی اجرای مصوبه باشد، تلاش می‌کنیم که کمترین آسیب به داوطلبین و خانواده های آنها برسد و ان‌شاءالله کمترین مشکل پیش آید.
وی در پایان گفت: این جلسه در وزارت علوم با حضور رئیس جمهور، معاونین وزرای آموزش و پرورش و بهداشت و شخص وزیر علوم و رئیس سازمان سنجش و سایر اعضا برگزار شد. امیدواریم خداوند کمک کند که دغدغه و مشکلی برای مردم پیش نیاید و همه باید تلاشمان در این جهت باشد که اگر قرار است این مصوبه اجرا شود به صورت آبرومندانه و عدالت محور باشد.



*بالاخره معلوم شد که چرا این مصوبه ابلاغ شده . فرمان سازمان بازرسی کل کشور بوده که زیر نظر قوه قضائیه است و قوه قضائیه هم که میدونید تحت نظر چه کسیه. خوب دیگه برید درستون رو بخونید .*

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> *توضیحات ویس کرمی درباره جلسه کمیسیون آموزش با رئیس جمهور در رابطه با مصوبه کنکور*عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی، جلسه تعدادی از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش و شورای انقلاب فرهنگی با رئیس جمهور در خصوص مصوبه این شورا برای کنکور را، تشریح کرد.
> مهرداد ویس کرمی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا، در رابطه جلسه شامگاه شنبه شب(۲۵ تیر) تعدادی از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش با رئیس جمهور پیرامون مصوبه کنکوری شورای انقلاب فرهنگی، بیان کرد: بنده به همراه ۴ تن از نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی و چند نفر از اعضای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی در حضور رئیس جمهور جلسه چند ساعته ای در مورد مصوبه اخیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برگزار کردیم و تا نیمه شب طول کشید و رئیس جمهور با صبر و حوصله و خوشرویی صحبت‌های طرفین را شنیدند.
> وی افزود: ما استدلال جدی کردیم مبنی بر اینکه لااقل هم مصوبه اخیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ایرادهایی دارد و نیاز به بررسی مجدد دارد و هم برای سال آینده مخصوصا زیرساخت‌ها و شرایط لازم برای اجرایی کردن آن وجود ندارد که البته این نظر رئیس شورای سنجش هم بود که منتقل شد و دوستان هم در شورای انقلاب فرهنگی اصرار داشتند که مصوبه‌ای که این شورا داشته، باید اجرایی شود و بر این نیز اصرار داشتند که حتما برای سال ۱۴۰۲ هم اجرایی شود.
> عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس خاطرنشان کرد: نهایتا آنها بر حرف خودشان اصرار کردند و ما هم بر حرف خودمان اصرار کردیم تا جلسه تمام شد. ما از رئیس جمهور خواهش کردیم که حداقل برای ۱۴۰۲ این مصوبه اجرایی نشود که البته رئیس جمهور جمع بندی خاصی هم نداشتند جز اینکه به شورای انقلاب فرهنگی توصیه کردند که به هر حال این حرف‌ها در یک جلسه کارشناسی شنیده و بررسی شود و تعامل مداومی بین شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و مجلس در اینگونه موارد برقرار شود.
> ویس‌کرمی تصریح کرد: امروز هم جلسه شورای سنجش برگزار شد و بازرسی کشور نامه‌ای را برای شورای سنجش زدند که مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی لازم‌الاجرا است و این را در جلسه معاون پارلمانی وزیر علوم قرائت کردند که این مصوبه لازم الاجرا است.
> وی افزود: بر همین اساس هم مصوبات شورای سنجش در این راستا بود که باید آمادگی‌های لازم برای اجرای این مصوبه فراهم شود. به هر حال شورای انقلاب فرهنگی نهادی است که اختیاراتی دارد، گرچه ما همان‌جا در جلسه هم تاکید کردیم که کار شورا سیاست‌گذاری است در حالی که بعضی از اموری که شورا وارد شده مصداق قانونگذاری هستند که البته آقای عاملی دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی حتی فرمودند ما در قانونگذاری هم می‌توانیم ورود کنیم که البته این حرف به شدت با قانون اساسی منافات دارد و رسالت اصلی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سیاست‌گذاری است.
> رئیس کمیته آموزش و پژوهش پزشکی مجلس گفت: با این اوصاف تا این لحظه فرض بر این است که مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هم ملاک است. ما معتقدیم این کار ایراداتی دارد که آنها را منتقل کردیم، بنده و همکارانم از حقوق مردم و داوطلبین به شدت دفاع و استدلال کردیم، اما به هر حال شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی یک نهاد است و اختیاراتی دارد و ما در چارچوب نمایندگی خودمان تلاش کردیم که حقی از مردم ضایع نشود و اگر هم روال قانونی که به نظر می‌آید به همین سمت و سوی اجرای مصوبه باشد، تلاش می‌کنیم که کمترین آسیب به داوطلبین و خانواده های آنها برسد و ان‌شاءالله کمترین مشکل پیش آید.
> وی در پایان گفت: این جلسه در وزارت علوم با حضور رئیس جمهور، معاونین وزرای آموزش و پرورش و بهداشت و شخص وزیر علوم و رئیس سازمان سنجش و سایر اعضا برگزار شد. امیدواریم خداوند کمک کند که دغدغه و مشکلی برای مردم پیش نیاید و همه باید تلاشمان در این جهت باشد که اگر قرار است این مصوبه اجرا شود به صورت آبرومندانه و عدالت محور باشد.
> 
> ...


سلام
بنظرم رییس جمهورو تحت فشار گذاشتن ک امضا زده.بنده خدارو تا نصفه شب مخشو بکار گرفتن و اقا مخش هنگ کرده.مشکلات کشورم که زیادن و....کلا بنده خدا قات زده.
شاید بخندید, ولی کافیه یروز خودتونو جاش بزارین و تصور کنید که درطول روز چقد ادم اذیت میشه تو این کشور پراز مشکلات وشکایاتو نامه ها و ....../یعنی اونم ادمه, ربات نیس که خسته نشه وهمیشه انرژی داشته باشه.
وقتی مدام تو گوشت بخون که این چیز خوبه خوبه بیا انجامش بده......اخرسر ممکنه انجامش بدی حتی اگه بضررت باشه/ یعنی اطرافیان اثرگذارن تو تصمیمات ما.

از اونطرفم چندتا از اینایی ک اصرار زیادی کردن بر ابلاغ مصوبه و اخر زهر خودشونو ریختن, انتخاب شده دولت قبل, یعنی روحانی هستن, ک خوب تکلیفشون کاملا مشخصه.یعنی مردم و بچها هیچ ارزشی براشون ندارن.عاملی مخصوصا گماشته دولت قبلیه.
بعضی اعضاشو رییس جمهور میتونه انتخاب کنه.

خلاصه ,بهتره از گمانه زنیها و اینکه معدلم چی میشه و نظام قدیم چی میشه ودوتا کنکور کی هستشو.....دوری کنیمو اصل کارو بهش فک کنیم.یعنی اینها برا خالی کردن جیب ماست.و این مصوبه فاجعه ست و باید جلوشو بگیریم.
خدارو شکر شورا نگهبان اون قانونی رو شوار عالی انقلاب رو از شکایت کردن ازش مصون میکرد رو رد کرد, پس کار ما الان بازهم اعتراض و رسوندن اون ب کمسیون اصل 90 و در مرحله اخر شکایت پروپیمون ب دیوان عدالته

یچیز دیگه; قبول دارین ک "فن بیان" در روابط اجتماعی بسیار اثر گذاره.همینو میشه ب روابط سیاسی تعمیم داد.
منظور; اگر جای اقای ویسکرمی , نادری رفته بود, ممکن بود نتیجه چیز دیگه ای بشه. چون مصاحبه ها و فیلمای ویسکرمی رو ک تو تلویزیون و بقیه جاها میبینم, میبینم ک طرف اصلا فن بیان خوبی نداره.
بهرحال نامید نشید.ما بازم اعتراض میکنیم.انشالله ک این مصوبه رو کلا چون سراپا اشکاله, کلا بتونیم لغو و باطل کنیم.جای مماشت نیست.چون اموزش و اینده مارو میخان نابود کنن
امیدوارم مفید باشه این صحبتا

----------


## alibestfriend

> سلام
> بنظرم رییس جمهورو تحت فشار گذاشتن ک امضا زده.بنده خدارو تا نصفه شب مخشو بکار گرفتن و اقا مخش هنگ کرده.مشکلات کشورم که زیادن و....کلا بنده خدا قات زده.
> شاید بخندید, ولی کافیه یروز خودتونو جاش بزارین و تصور کنید که درطول روز چقد ادم اذیت میشه تو این کشور پراز مشکلات وشکایاتو نامه ها و ....../یعنی اونم ادمه, ربات نیس که خسته نشه وهمیشه انرژی داشته باشه.
> وقتی مدام تو گوشت بخون که این چیز خوبه خوبه بیا انجامش بده......اخرسر ممکنه انجامش بدی حتی اگه بضررت باشه/ یعنی اطرافیان اثرگذارن تو تصمیمات ما.
> 
> از اونطرفم چندتا از اینایی ک اصرار زیادی کردن بر ابلاغ مصوبه و اخر زهر خودشونو ریختن, انتخاب شده دولت قبل, یعنی روحانی هستن, ک خوب تکلیفشون کاملا مشخصه.یعنی مردم و بچها هیچ ارزشی براشون ندارن.عاملی مخصوصا گماشته دولت قبلیه.
> بعضی اعضاشو رییس جمهور میتونه انتخاب کنه.
> 
> خلاصه ,بهتره از گمانه زنیها و اینکه معدلم چی میشه و نظام قدیم چی میشه ودوتا کنکور کی هستشو.....دوری کنیمو اصل کارو بهش فک کنیم.یعنی اینها برا خالی کردن جیب ماست.و این مصوبه فاجعه ست و باید جلوشو بگیریم.
> ...



ای کاش به جای این کمپین های بیهوده برای خودمون یه کمپین بزنیم اشتباهاتمونو قبول کنیم و اصلاحشون کنیم مسئولیت کارهای خودمونو بپذیریم و سعی کنیم از همین الان آینده رو ببینیم کنار بزاریم این کارهای بیهوده رو و گرنه سال بعد همین وقت دوباره باید برای پشت کنکور موندن برنامه بچینیم

----------


## Amir_H80

> *داداش من الان دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور 1401 رو از خود سایت سنجش دانلود کردم خوندم .
> اینجا که خوشبختانه دیگه همون محدودیت دیپلم دوم رو هم برداشته ، نگفته دیپلم دوم الزاما باید متناظر با کنکورت باشه ، گفته* *بهتر است** از دیپلم متناظر با کنکور مورد نظرت استفاده کنی. یعنی الزامی نیست. دلخواه از هر دیپلمت بخای میتونی استفاده کنی*
> *
> *


چند تا سوال ذهن من رو درگیر کرده!
اول اینکه چه نوبت هایی میشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت؟ فقط خرداد ؟ یا اینکه شهریور و دی ماه هم میشه اقدام کرد؟
سوال دوم : اگه کسی دی ماه بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره تا بهمن ماه موقع ثبت نام کنکور کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم جدیدش میاد؟ اگه نیاد دیگه نمیتونه اطلاعات دیپلم جدیدش رو تو سایت سنجش واردش کنه؟

----------


## Arnold

> *[مهرداد ویس کرمی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا، در رابطه جلسه شامگاه شنبه شب(۲۵ تیر) تعدادی از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش با رئیس جمهور پیرامون مصوبه کنکوری شورای انقلاب فرهنگی، بیان کرد: بنده به همراه ۴ تن از نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی و چند نفر از اعضای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی در حضور رئیس جمهور جلسه چند ساعته ای در مورد مصوبه اخیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برگزار کردیم و تا نیمه شب طول کشید و رئیس جمهور با صبر و حوصله و خوشرویی صحبت‌های طرفین را شنیدند و در آخر فرمودندشما ها شام خوردین  دوستان عزیزاز این ثانیه به بعد موندن تو این تاپیک فقط به ضررتون هست همون طور که قبلا گفتم تا کنکور ۱۴۰۲ در کمال گندکاری اجرا نشه و کارنامه ها نیاد و خیل عظیم داوطلبانی که نتیجه کنکورشون خوب بوده ولی رتبه و قبولیشون افتضاح شده جامه دران به طرف سازمان سنجش هجوم نبرند هیچ تغییری در مصوبه ایجاد نخواهد شد پس سرگرم شدنتون در این تاپیک و گوش دادن به پیشگویی تغییرات احتمالی که همگی بر مبنای حدس و گمان است فقط شما رو از رقیبانتون عقب خواهد انداخت چون در هر صورت کنکور ۱۴۰۲ برگزار خواهد شد و این حاشیه هافقط به درد موسساتی چون ماز میخوره که تا قبل از ابلاغ مصوبه در حال پاره کردن خودشون به نفع اجرا بود ن و بلافاصله بعد از ابلاغ لایو تبلیغاتی برای چاره اندیشی درباره مضرات مصوبه گذاشتن و دو هزار داوطلب ساده لوح هم به جای تحریم ماز در لایو شرکت کردن پس تا وقتی با این عزیزان شدیم هشتاد و پنج میلیون نفر به فکر خودتون باشید تا هر جور شده این کنکور فاجعه رو به سلامت از سر بگذرونیددر ضمن دنبال قوانین اجرا تا اعلام خود سازمان سنجش نباشید که هر حرفی زده میشه چرت و پرت مشاوراس برای بالا بردن لایک و لایو و لاوموفق باشید*


بهت قول میدم این تاپیک تا خود 02 آپ میمونه  :Yahoo (99): 
همیشه حاشیه از متن جذاب تره 

کسی که از الان بخونه دسش واسه همه چی بازه 
و میتونه هر اتفاقی که افتاد تصمیم بهتری بگیره

----------


## mohammad1397

اگه به فرض این طرح بخواد اجرا بشه نگران تقلب نباشید ریسک و هزینه  تقلب وقتی فقط یک کنکور باشه خیلی راحت تره تا یک کنکور و ده تا امتحان نهایی تشریحی ، بیشتر افرادی که تقلب میکنن صفر مطلقن و هیچ چیز برای از دست دادن ندارن که اتفاقا سال به سال هم دارن بیشتر میشن و همشون ترجیح میدن معدل اثری نداشته باشه ،امسال طبق گفته خودشون 500 نفرشون تو حوزه ها گرفتن حالا شما حساب کنید چند نفر قسر دررفتن، دو مشکل اصلی این طرح یکی برگزاری دو کنکور تو سال هست که معلوم نیست مال امسال هست یا کنکور اینده یکی دیگه مشکل تراز امتحان نهایی ها هست  که این مشکل هم سنجش میتونه با زیاد کردن سوالات اختصاصی حل کنه و اگه برای هر درس اختصاصی یک دفترچه جداگانه بده تقلب هم خیلی کمتر میشه البته باز هم میگم بعیده یه عده که منافعشون به خطر افتاده کوتاه بیان برای همین بهتره ترمیم بذارین دی ماه یا همون خردادماه و فعلا مثل قبلا بخونید چون کنکور امسال نشون داد در هر صورت باید کتاب درسی خوب یاد داشت و کامل حفظ بود برای رتبه های خوب

----------


## ArweNN

> اگه به فرض این طرح بخواد اجرا بشه نگران تقلب نباشید ریسک و هزینه  تقلب وقتی فقط یک کنکور باشه خیلی راحت تره تا یک کنکور و ده تا امتحان نهایی تشریحی ، بیشتر افرادی که تقلب میکنن صفر مطلقن و هیچ چیز برای از دست دادن ندارن که اتفاقا سال به سال هم دارن بیشتر میشن و همشون ترجیح میدن معدل اثری نداشته باشه ،امسال طبق گفته خودشون 500 نفرشون تو حوزه ها گرفتن حالا شما حساب کنید چند نفر قسر دررفتن، دو مشکل اصلی این طرح یکی برگزاری دو کنکور تو سال هست که معلوم نیست مال امسال هست یا کنکور اینده یکی دیگه مشکل تراز امتحان نهایی ها هست  که این مشکل هم سنجش میتونه با زیاد کردن سوالات اختصاصی حل کنه و اگه برای هر درس اختصاصی یک دفترچه جداگانه بده تقلب هم خیلی کمتر میشه البته باز هم میگم بعیده یه عده که منافعشون به خطر افتاده کوتاه بیان برای همین بهتره ترمیم بذارین دی ماه یا همون خردادماه و فعلا مثل قبلا بخونید چون کنکور امسال نشون داد در هر صورت باید کتاب درسی خوب یاد داشت و کامل حفظ بود برای رتبه های خوب


یکمم از امنیت برگزاری امتحانات نهایی بگو :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## mohammad1397

> یکمم از امنیت برگزاری امتحانات نهایی بگو))


این همه نوشتم باز هم مطلب نگرفتی ! اکثر اینایی که برای قبولی پزشکی دندون سمت تقلب میرن صفر مطلقن طرف تو کل دوران تحصیلش پرت پرت بوده حالا این فرد تصمیم میگیره با تقلب پزشکی بره تقلب تو یک ازمون تستی با یک کلید و هزینه بیست سی میلیون تومنی ترجیح میده یا تقلب تو ده تا امتحان نهایی تشریحی و یک کنکور تستی ، که امکان  لو رفتنش خیلی بیشتر میشه و هر کدوم ازین امتحان هایی هم که لو بره کل امتحاناتش صفر میشه ! هزینه ای هم که باید بکنه چند برابر میشه هر چند این حرفا اثری نداره خیلیا فقط جلو چشمشون میبینن و اطلاعی هم از ماجراهایی که تو کشور میفته ندارن هر چند خیلی ادعا دارن

----------


## reza333

> چند تا سوال ذهن من رو درگیر کرده!
> اول اینکه چه نوبت هایی میشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت؟ فقط خرداد ؟ یا اینکه شهریور و دی ماه هم میشه اقدام کرد؟
> سوال دوم : اگه کسی دی ماه بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره تا بهمن ماه موقع ثبت نام کنکور کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم جدیدش میاد؟ اگه نیاد دیگه نمیتونه اطلاعات دیپلم جدیدش رو تو سایت سنجش واردش کنه؟




*دیپلم مجدد رو که هم میشه مثل ترمیم معدل  در شهریور یا دی یا خرداد گرفت .

اما چون با این مصوبه جدید تقاضا برای دیپلم مجدد و همچنین ترمیم معدل خیلی زیاد میشه به نظر من بهتره حداقل تا اخر شهریور صبر کنی ببینی آیین نامه اش چطوری میاد. ممکنه براش قوانین جدید بزارن.

طبیعتا اونی که دیپلم دبیرستانش با گروه کنکوری که میبخاد شرکت کنه یکیه ، بهتره بره ترمیم معدل همون نمرات دیپلم دبیرستانش.
اونی هم که دیپلم دبیرستانش با گروهی که میخاد کنکور بده یکی نیست ، بهتره بره دیپلم دوم یا همون دیپلم مجدد از رشته ی متناظر با کنکورش بگیره.
**
البته وقتی ایین نامه چگونگی تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای دیپلم متناظر و غیر متناظر با رشته ی کنکور بیاد ، میشه تصمیم نهایی رو گرفت که بهتره ترمیم معدل کرد یا دیپلم دوم ( دیپلم مجدد) گرفت .*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> بنظرم رییس جمهورو تحت فشار گذاشتن ک امضا زده.بنده خدارو تا نصفه شب مخشو بکار گرفتن و اقا مخش هنگ کرده.مشکلات کشورم که زیادن و....کلا بنده خدا قات زده.
> شاید بخندید, ولی کافیه یروز خودتونو جاش بزارین و تصور کنید که درطول روز چقد ادم اذیت میشه تو این کشور پراز مشکلات وشکایاتو نامه ها و ....../یعنی اونم ادمه, ربات نیس که خسته نشه وهمیشه انرژی داشته باشه.
> وقتی مدام تو گوشت بخون که این چیز خوبه خوبه بیا انجامش بده......اخرسر ممکنه انجامش بدی حتی اگه بضررت باشه/ یعنی اطرافیان اثرگذارن تو تصمیمات ما.
> 
> از اونطرفم چندتا از اینایی ک اصرار زیادی کردن بر ابلاغ مصوبه و اخر زهر خودشونو ریختن, انتخاب شده دولت قبل, یعنی روحانی هستن, ک خوب تکلیفشون کاملا مشخصه.یعنی مردم و بچها هیچ ارزشی براشون ندارن.عاملی مخصوصا گماشته دولت قبلیه.
> بعضی اعضاشو رییس جمهور میتونه انتخاب کنه.
> 
> خلاصه ,بهتره از گمانه زنیها و اینکه معدلم چی میشه و نظام قدیم چی میشه ودوتا کنکور کی هستشو.....دوری کنیمو اصل کارو بهش فک کنیم.یعنی اینها برا خالی کردن جیب ماست.و این مصوبه فاجعه ست و باید جلوشو بگیریم.
> ...


*به نظر من هر سال که رای گیری میشه . مسئولینی که منتخب میشن مهاجرت کنن برن کسف و حال کنن کشور از اینی که هست بهتر اداره میشه*

----------


## _Joseph_

*بالاخره ببینیم چی در پیشه نگران نباشید زیاد 
حس من اینه که 

امتحانات نهایی رو تغییر چندانی نمیدن فقط یکم دقیق ترش میکنن / چون اگر بخوان با نهایی سنجش کنند خیلی ها کلا دیپلم ردی میشن و نمیتونن حتی دیپلم بگیرن و این درست نیست . پس نگران نهایی نباشید 

ولی به جاش 
سوالای تخصصی رو بجوید . کنکور رو تخصصی ترش میکنن و درستش هم اگر واقع بین باشیم همینه . سوالات پیشرفته میشه و نزدیک المپیاد ها هم تقریبا شاید بره و یه سوالایی رو ببینیم توش ولی باز هم همون کنکور تعیین کننده خواهد بود .*

----------


## ArweNN

> این همه نوشتم باز هم مطلب نگرفتی ! اکثر اینایی که برای قبولی پزشکی دندون سمت تقلب میرن صفر مطلقن طرف تو کل دوران تحصیلش پرت پرت بوده حالا این فرد تصمیم میگیره با تقلب پزشکی بره تقلب تو یک ازمون تستی با یک کلید و هزینه بیست سی میلیون تومنی ترجیح میده یا تقلب تو ده تا امتحان نهایی تشریحی و یک کنکور تستی ، که امکان  لو رفتنش خیلی بیشتر میشه و هر کدوم ازین امتحان هایی هم که لو بره کل امتحاناتش صفر میشه ! هزینه ای هم که باید بکنه چند برابر میشه هر چند این حرفا اثری نداره خیلیا فقط جلو چشمشون میبینن و اطلاعی هم از ماجراهایی که تو کشور میفته ندارن هر چند خیلی ادعا دارن


ماله کشی خوبی بود :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## ArweNN

شاهد سیل جمعیت ماله کشا هستیم :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## Arnold

> شاهد سیل جمعیت ماله کشا هستیم))


کسی که پیرو خط کبگانیان و عاملی باشه همینه 
اینا ارزش ریپ زدن هم ندارن.

----------


## Elnaz07

بچه ها کجا رفتن تجمع کردن سنجش؟!

----------


## Hamid_

با سلام از نوشته های اعضای محترم به خصوص قسمت منابع کنکور و نیز همین بخش خیلی استفاده کردم فقط یک نکته مبهم وجود دارد که نفهمیدم آقای پور عباس به صراحت تمام در مصاحبه با یک خبرنگار خانم سیما که چادری هم بود گفت برای افراد نظام قدیم که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند ملاک فقط درصد های کنکور خواهد بود و فکر می کنم از شبکه 5 پخش شد همین طور دربرنامه گفت و گوی ویژه شبکه خبرساعت 21:45 که قرار شده بود مصوبه را رئیس جمهور ابلاغ کند و هنوز نکرده بود گفت تعداد سوالات اختصاصی ها برای سال 1402 بیش تر و متنوع تر خواهد بود داوطلبان خود را برای کنکور متفاوتی بسیار آماده کنند حتی متلکی به یکی از اعضای شورا که آن جا بود انداخت و گفت امیدوارم این مافیا تست حالا به طرف آماده سازی برای دیپلم و سوالات تشریحی نرود حالا با این وضع این وضعیت برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم بدون سابقه یا دیپلم نامرتبط بی انصافی نیست چون 40 درصد امتحان نهایی یقینا ساده تر از کنکور خواهد بود حتی اگر مشکل تر هم بشود وگرنه اگر از کنکور مشکل تر شود نقض غرض است این را حضار محترم هم گفتند پس داوطلبان سهم این 40 درصد را یقینا خیلی راحت تر و بسیار بیش تر خواهند گرفت ولی داوطلبان بدون سابقه باید همه نمره خود را از سوالات بسیار مشکل و متفاوت کنکور بگیرند ببخشید زیاد حرف می زنم چون دیدم دوستان نظام قدیم خوشحال بودند که فکر می کردند سابقه برای آنها حساب نشود بهتر است اگر یک نفر امتحان نهایی معدلش 19.5 بشود از صد می شود 97.5 و 40 درصدش می شود 39 حالا اگرمیانگین درصد هایش 70 باشد (البته درون پرانتز می دانم این جا محاسبه ام غلط است فقط برای توضیح نمادین می گویم وگرنه عرضم را گفتم و این طوری نمره تراز نمی گیرند ولی در واقعیت از این محاسبه هم بدتر می شود) و نمره بخش کنکور او 70 شود 60 درصد آن می شود 42 جمع این دو می شود 81 یعنی تازه با یک محاسبه نه چندان درست و دقیق اگر کسی که با معدل 19.5 دیپلم بگیرد و کنکور 70 درصد بزند فرد بدون سابقه ( باز هم می گویم با محاسبه نه چندان درست و تازه خوشبینانه) باید حداقل همین سوالات بسیار مشکل و زیاد را 11 درصد از این فرد بیش تر بزند تا تازه با او مساوی شود تازه اگر دانشگاه ها شرط معدل نگذارند بنابر این ما که سابقه نداریم  باید دیپلم مجدد بگیریم تا کار ساده تر شود چون کسی که درصد های اختصاصی  را 11 درصد بیش تر بزند دیپلم را که راحت تر می گیرد ببخشید خیلی وراجی کردم اگر دوستان توضیح بدهند ممنون می شوم

----------


## ArweNN

خب یهو بگن اونایی که خانواده پولدار ندارن درس نخونن
یا با بمب اتم کنکوریای قشر ضعیف و متوسط و بمباران کنن
خیالشون راحت بشه
دیگه اینهمه تبصره و ماده نداره

----------


## ArweNN

> *بالاخره ببینیم چی در پیشه نگران نباشید زیاد 
> حس من اینه که 
> 
> امتحانات نهایی رو تغییر چندانی نمیدن فقط یکم دقیق ترش میکنن / چون اگر بخوان با نهایی سنجش کنند خیلی ها کلا دیپلم ردی میشن و نمیتونن حتی دیپلم بگیرن و این درست نیست . پس نگران نهایی نباشید 
> 
> ولی به جاش 
> سوالای تخصصی رو بجوید . کنکور رو تخصصی ترش میکنن و درستش هم اگر واقع بین باشیم همینه . سوالات پیشرفته میشه و نزدیک المپیاد ها هم تقریبا شاید بره و یه سوالایی رو ببینیم توش ولی باز هم همون کنکور تعیین کننده خواهد بود .*


اگه این اتفاق بیفته
کسی که معدلش 18 هست با کسی معدل 19 و نیم به بالا می گیره
زمین تا اسمون فرقه
نخوان همه رو دیپلم ردی کنن
ممکنه یه نمره حداقل قبولی بدن
ولی طرف عملا از رقابت کنکور حذف می شه
سوالات از این تخصصی تر؟
المپیادی تر بشه بهتره؟
بابا نابغه
صد زن کی بودی تو
هنوز که هنوزه رسیدن به درصد 50 تو همین کنکور غیرتخصصی از نظر بعضی دوستان برای یه سری درسا
واسه یه قشری از کنکوریا ارزوئه
بعد بخوان سیستم المپیاد و وارد کنکور کنن

----------


## Hamid_

با سلام از نوشته های اعضای محترم به خصوص قسمت منابع کنکور و نیز همین بخش خیلی استفاده کردم فقط یک نکته مبهم وجود دارد که نفهمیدم آقای پور عباس به صراحت تمام در مصاحبه با یک خبرنگار خانم سیما که چادری هم بود گفت برای افراد نظام قدیم که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند ملاک فقط درصد های کنکور خواهد بود و فکر می کنم از شبکه 5 پخش شد همین طور دربرنامه گفت و گوی ویژه شبکه خبرساعت 21:45 که قرار شده بود مصوبه را رئیس جمهور ابلاغ کند و هنوز نکرده بود گفت تعداد سوالات اختصاصی ها برای سال 1402 بیش تر و متنوع تر خواهد بود داوطلبان خود را برای کنکور متفاوتی بسیار آماده کنند حتی متلکی به یکی از اعضای شورا که آن جا بود انداخت و گفت امیدوارم این مافیا تست حالا به طرف آماده سازی برای دیپلم و سوالات تشریحی نرود حالا با این وضع این وضعیت برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم بدون سابقه یا دیپلم نامرتبط بی انصافی نیست چون 40 درصد امتحان نهایی یقینا ساده تر از کنکور خواهد بود حتی اگر مشکل تر هم بشود وگرنه اگر از کنکور مشکل تر شود نقض غرض است این را حضار محترم هم گفتند پس داوطلبان سهم این 40 درصد را یقینا خیلی راحت تر و بسیار بیش تر خواهند گرفت ولی داوطلبان بدون سابقه باید همه نمره خود را از سوالات بسیار مشکل و متفاوت کنکور بگیرند ببخشید زیاد حرف می زنم چون دیدم دوستان نظام قدیم خوشحال بودند که فکر می کردند سابقه برای آنها حساب نشود بهتر است اگر یک نفر امتحان نهایی معدلش 19.5 بشود از صد می شود 97.5 و 40 درصدش می شود 39 حالا اگرمیانگین درصد هایش 70 باشد (البته درون پرانتز می دانم این جا محاسبه ام غلط است فقط برای توضیح نمادین می گویم وگرنه عرضم را گفتم و این طوری نمره تراز نمی گیرند ولی در واقعیت از این محاسبه هم بدتر می شود) و نمره بخش کنکور او 70 شود 60 درصد آن می شود 42 جمع این دو می شود 81 یعنی تازه با یک محاسبه نه چندان درست و دقیق اگر کسی که با معدل 19.5 دیپلم بگیرد و کنکور 70 درصد بزند فرد بدون سابقه ( باز هم می گویم با محاسبه نه چندان درست و تازه خوشبینانه) باید حداقل همین سوالات بسیار مشکل و زیاد را 11 درصد از این فرد بیش تر بزند تا تازه با او مساوی شود تازه اگر دانشگاه ها شرط معدل نگذارند بنابر این ما که سابقه نداریم  باید دیپلم مجدد بگیریم تا کار ساده تر شود چون کسی که درصد های اختصاصی  را 11 درصد بیش تر بزند دیپلم را که راحت تر می گیرد ببخشید خیلی وراجی کردم اگر دوستان توضیح بدهند ممنون می شوم

----------


## Elnaz07

> خب یهو بگن اونایی که خانواده پولدار ندارن درس نخونن
> یا با بمب اتم کنکوریای قشر ضعیف و متوسط و بمباران کنن
> خیالشون راحت بشه
> دیگه اینهمه تبصره و ماده نداره


دقیقا ،اینا فقط فقط دنبال نابودی قشرضعیف و مناطق محرومن ،یه کور سوی امیدی بود که اینم نابود کردن ....

----------


## reza1401

> اگه این اتفاق بیفته
> کسی که معدلش 18 هست با کسی معدل 19 و نیم به بالا می گیره
> زمین تا اسمون فرقه
> نخوان همه رو دیپلم ردی کنن
> ممکنه یه نمره حداقل قبولی بدن
> ولی طرف عملا از رقابت کنکور حذف می شه
> سوالات از این تخصصی تر؟
> المپیادی تر بشه بهتره؟
> بابا نابغه
> ...


*بخوان یا نخوان سیستم داره به همون سمت المپیاد میره.این خبرو یه نگاه بکن:
https://sinapress.ir/news/134399/%D8...88%D9%86%D8%AF
این یعن از نظر اعصای شورای انقلاب ی درآینده عملکرد در المپیاد خودش یه بخشی از رزومه ی افراد قراره بشه.نه تنها واسه افرادی که مدال آوردن بلکه به صدنفر اول هر المپیاد بنابه عملکردشون میخوان تراز کمکی بدن.در دراز مدت  
برنامه شون اینه امتحان نهایی سه ساله به اضافه ی عملکرد افراد درمراحل سه گانه المپیاد بشه ملاک ورود به دانشگاه ورشته های خوب.فارع التحصیلان هم اگه واسشون کنکور بمونه سطحش احتمالا همون نزدیک به المپیاد میشه سالهای بعدتر
*

----------


## pegahmht

> با سلام از نوشته های اعضای محترم به خصوص قسمت منابع کنکور و نیز همین بخش خیلی استفاده کردم فقط یک نکته مبهم وجود دارد که نفهمیدم آقای پور عباس به صراحت تمام در مصاحبه با یک خبرنگار خانم سیما که چادری هم بود گفت برای افراد نظام قدیم که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند ملاک فقط درصد های کنکور خواهد بود و فکر می کنم از شبکه 5 پخش شد همین طور دربرنامه گفت و گوی ویژه شبکه خبرساعت 21:45 که قرار شده بود مصوبه را رئیس جمهور ابلاغ کند و هنوز نکرده بود گفت تعداد سوالات اختصاصی ها برای سال 1402 بیش تر و متنوع تر خواهد بود داوطلبان خود را برای کنکور متفاوتی بسیار آماده کنند حتی متلکی به یکی از اعضای شورا که آن جا بود انداخت و گفت امیدوارم این مافیا تست حالا به طرف آماده سازی برای دیپلم و سوالات تشریحی نرود حالا با این وضع این وضعیت برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم بدون سابقه یا دیپلم نامرتبط بی انصافی نیست چون 40 درصد امتحان نهایی یقینا ساده تر از کنکور خواهد بود حتی اگر مشکل تر هم بشود وگرنه اگر از کنکور مشکل تر شود نقض غرض است این را حضار محترم هم گفتند پس داوطلبان سهم این 40 درصد را یقینا خیلی راحت تر و بسیار بیش تر خواهند گرفت ولی داوطلبان بدون سابقه باید همه نمره خود را از سوالات بسیار مشکل و متفاوت کنکور بگیرند ببخشید زیاد حرف می زنم چون دیدم دوستان نظام قدیم خوشحال بودند که فکر می کردند سابقه برای آنها حساب نشود بهتر است اگر یک نفر امتحان نهایی معدلش 19.5 بشود از صد می شود 97.5 و 40 درصدش می شود 39 حالا اگرمیانگین درصد هایش 70 باشد (البته درون پرانتز می دانم این جا محاسبه ام غلط است فقط برای توضیح نمادین می گویم وگرنه عرضم را گفتم و این طوری نمره تراز نمی گیرند ولی در واقعیت از این محاسبه هم بدتر می شود) و نمره بخش کنکور او 70 شود 60 درصد آن می شود 42 جمع این دو می شود 81 یعنی تازه با یک محاسبه نه چندان درست و دقیق اگر کسی که با معدل 19.5 دیپلم بگیرد و کنکور 70 درصد بزند فرد بدون سابقه ( باز هم می گویم با محاسبه نه چندان درست و تازه خوشبینانه) باید حداقل همین سوالات بسیار مشکل و زیاد را 11 درصد از این فرد بیش تر بزند تا تازه با او مساوی شود تازه اگر دانشگاه ها شرط معدل نگذارند بنابر این ما که سابقه نداریم  باید دیپلم مجدد بگیریم تا کار ساده تر شود چون کسی که درصد های اختصاصی  را 11 درصد بیش تر بزند دیپلم را که راحت تر می گیرد ببخشید خیلی وراجی کردم اگر دوستان توضیح بدهند ممنون می شوم


سلام
این چیزی که شما میگید یعنی کنکور داوطلبینی که سوابق تحصیلی ندارن یعنی نظام قدیم ها و دیپلم های غیر مرتبط باید کنکورشون جدا از بقیه داوطلبین باشه

----------


## ArweNN

> *بخوان یا نخوان سیستم داره به همون سمت المپیاد میره.این خبرو یه نگاه بکن:
> https://sinapress.ir/news/134399/%D8...88%D9%86%D8%AF
> این یعن از نظر اعصای شورای انقلاب ی درآینده عملکرد در المپیاد خودش یه بخشی از رزومه ی افراد قراره بشه.نه تنها واسه افرادی که مدال آوردن بلکه به صدنفر اول هر المپیاد بنابه عملکردشون میخوان تراز کمکی بدن.در دراز مدت  
> برنامه شون اینه امتحان نهایی سه ساله به اضافه ی عملکرد افراد درمراحل سه گانه المپیاد بشه ملاک ورود به دانشگاه ورشته های خوب.فارع التحصیلان هم اگه واسشون کنکور بمونه سطحش احتمالا همون نزدیک به المپیاد میشه سالهای بعدتر
> *


بخوان کنکور به سمت المپیاد ببرن
تدریس مدارس هم در حد المپیاد هست؟
از مدارسی که سیستم سرمایشی و گرمایشی و معلم ندارن
انتظار المپیادی کار کردن می ره؟؟؟

----------


## Hamid_

با سلام البته بنده قصد امید واهی دادن ندارم و بدبین بودن بهتر از خوش بین بودن است ولی اگر این ها برای المپیادی ها ی مراحل پایین امتیاز قائل شوند بهتر است البته به شرطی که مانند بقیه موارد درست بر عکس هدف حرکت نکنند !!!! تمام درد این ها از روز اول این بوده و الان هم در همین متن که لینکش گذاشتید کاملا معلوم است که المپیادی ها در رشته های خود که علوم پایه است ادامه تحصیل نمی دهند این جا هم گفته چرا از 60 نفر المپیادی 21 نفر کامپیوتر می خوانند باید کاری کنیم المپیادی شیمی نتواند رشته دیگری بخواند رشته دیگر یعنی رشته های پر طرفدار مثل سه رشته در تجربی یا کامپیوتر در ریاضی و غیره پس اگر این امتیاز برای این افراد لحاظ شود علی القاعده نباید حق داشته باشند در رشته غیر المپیادی پدیرفته شوند مثلا کسی که نفر 20 المپیاد شیمی شده و رشته او هم تجربی است به شرطی امتیاز المپیاد بگیرد که مثلا دندانپزشکی نرود و مثلا به شیمی یا دکتری مستقیم بیو تکنولوژی برود و این تازه اگر اتفاق بیفتد ممکن است جا را برای بقیه باز کند در مورد المپیادی شدن سطح سوالات کنکور خیلی وقت است این اتفاق افتاده و به نظرم از فیزیک شروع شد البته الان سوالات المپیاد را مستقیم نمی دهند بلکه از ایده آنها استفاده می کنند و اگر کسی ایده سوال را بداند خوب خیلی جلو می افتد چند وقت پیش که در تلویزیون ونوس و امیر مسعودی و آرام فر برنامه تبلیغاتی داشتند چندین بار نشان داده بودند این سوالات را اگر کسی بخواهد درصد بالای 80 در اختصاصی بزند البته تا الان بعدا را نمی دانم بسیار مشکل است بدون بررسی سوالات مخصوصا تستی المپیاد مربوطه موفق شود با تشکر

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه این اتفاق بیفته
> کسی که معدلش 18 هست با کسی معدل 19 و نیم به بالا می گیره
> زمین تا اسمون فرقه
> نخوان همه رو دیپلم ردی کنن
> ممکنه یه نمره حداقل قبولی بدن
> ولی طرف عملا از رقابت کنکور حذف می شه
> سوالات از این تخصصی تر؟
> المپیادی تر بشه بهتره؟
> بابا نابغه
> ...


*ببینید من نمیدونم چرا این برداشت هاا میشه 
نهایی رو وقتی میگم نگرانش نباشید ینی اینکه تو نهایی تغییراتی رو اعمال نیمکنن و همین سیستم و سوالات باقی میمونه با احتمال زیاد فقط درصد خطا و اصلاح رو شاید بهینه ترش کنن و سوالات نهای رو سخت نمیکنن به نظرم 

ولی کنکور رو طبق گفته های صریح شخص پور عباس تخصصی تر خواهند کرد . گسترده تر خواهند کرد .
سوال المپیادی هم دوست عزیز فکر نکن که غول بی شاخ و دم و ... است . تو همین کنکور های 10 سال اخیر در هر درس حدودا 10 تا 20 درصد سوالات ایده المپیاد داشتند و در درس شیمی که عینا سوال المپیاد مطرح شده در سالهای گذشته در همین 1400 چندین سوال شیمی ایده المپیاد داشت 
پس از این نظر هم سابقه زیادی دارد.
به نظرم تعداد سوالات و قالب سوالات تخصصی گسترده تر میشه حالا بزارید که ائین نامه بیاد 
اخر شهریور همه چی معلوم میشه و راحت میشید .*

----------


## DeFeaT

همین کنکور رو برای خودتون ازش غول ساختید حالا دارید یه اسمی مثل المپیاد رو هم به دایره ذهنتون اضافه میکنید که همه چیز رو نشدنی بدونید 

نکن برادر من خواهر من نکن 

این کنکور خودش یه درجه ای از المپیاده حالا یه سال بیشتر یه سال کمتر ، درس خودت رو شما بخون چی کار داری که چی ، چی میشه

----------


## S.akbari

با سلام...خیلی از نظراتون خوندم و واقعا بچه ها تفسیراشون از خیلی ها که اسم دکتر و مهندسی یدک می کشن شفاف تر و واضح تر بود. بنظرم این وسط باخت اصلی مال نظام قدیمی هاس چون سال ها در جریان امتحان نهایی نبودن و اگر هم پشت کنکور بودن فقط روی تستی تمرکز کردن و برگشتن و تشریحی خوندن خیلی مشکله برگردن از اول تشریحی بخونن و استرس تشریحی واقعا بده سوای هزینه و فرسایشی بودنش چون اون زمان معدل تاثیر مثبت بود خیلی از نظام قدیمی ها تمرکزشان کنکور بود و حالا که برگشتن می خوان کنکور ۰۲ شرکت کنن خیلی ضرر کردن هم به لحاظ روحی روانی هم از نظر درسی فشار مضاعف وارد میشه البته جمعیتشونم کم نیست و هر ساله خیلی از داوطلبان رو تشکیل میدن بنابراین به نظرم عادلانه نیست که مجبور بشن مثل نظام جدید ها سنجیده بامتحان نهایی قطعا سخت تر خواهد شد تا قدرت تفکیک بره بالا حتی واسه نظام جدیدهای سال های قبل هم عادلانه نیست نمی دونم چطوری قراره این همه مشکلو جمعش کنن ضمن این که باید برای آیین نامه اجرایی صبر کنن. [/

----------


## ArweNN

> *ببینید من نمیدونم چرا این برداشت هاا میشه 
> نهایی رو وقتی میگم نگرانش نباشید ینی اینکه تو نهایی تغییراتی رو اعمال نیمکنن و همین سیستم و سوالات باقی میمونه با احتمال زیاد فقط درصد خطا و اصلاح رو شاید بهینه ترش کنن و سوالات نهای رو سخت نمیکنن به نظرم 
> 
> ولی کنکور رو طبق گفته های صریح شخص پور عباس تخصصی تر خواهند کرد . گسترده تر خواهند کرد .
> سوال المپیادی هم دوست عزیز فکر نکن که غول بی شاخ و دم و ... است . تو همین کنکور های 10 سال اخیر در هر درس حدودا 10 تا 20 درصد سوالات ایده المپیاد داشتند و در درس شیمی که عینا سوال المپیاد مطرح شده در سالهای گذشته در همین 1400 چندین سوال شیمی ایده المپیاد داشت 
> پس از این نظر هم سابقه زیادی دارد.
> به نظرم تعداد سوالات و قالب سوالات تخصصی گسترده تر میشه حالا بزارید که ائین نامه بیاد 
> اخر شهریور همه چی معلوم میشه و راحت میشید .*


با کسی که وقتای بیکاریش می شینه سوال المپیاد حل می کنه
حرف از فکر نکن که سوالاش چجوریه نزن
تو همین خوش بینی فیکت بمون
ایین نامه هم به درد خودشون می خوره
انگار به بچه اب نبات دادی

----------


## ArweNN

> دقیقا ،اینا فقط فقط دنبال نابودی قشرضعیف و مناطق محرومن ،یه کور سوی امیدی بود که اینم نابود کردن ....


اون پدری که کارگره با پول کارگری روزگارشو می گذرونه واسه بچش  ارزو نداره؟؟
اون دانش اموزی که نصف هفته رو مجبورن تو گرما تو زمینای کشاورزی بیل بزنن تا پول کتاباشونو در بیارن دل ندارن؟
فقط این بچه پولدارای علامه حلی و شهید مدنی و مدارس خاص دل دارن؟؟
فرهنگ مزخرف بذار کار من پیش بره بقیه به درک
انگار رو خیلیا اثر کرده

----------


## Amir.h.f

سلام الان  شما فکر کنید سطح سوالات امتحان نهایی دشوارتر بشه و از 100 نمره بشه طبق مصاحبه اخیر
خوب در این صورت کسایی که قبلا امتحان نهایی با اون سطح دادن قراره با کسایی که تازه میخوان امتحان نهایی بدن مقایسه شن؟
مثلا اونی که نظام قدیم بوده اگه نمراتشو قبول کنن خوب قراره با کسایی مقایسه بشن که الان امتحان نهایی میدن؟
یا باید از همه دوباره امتحان نهایی بگیرن که غیرممکنه  یا بیان سطحو تغییر ندن

----------


## reza1401

> بخوان کنکور به سمت المپیاد ببرن
> تدریس مدارس هم در حد المپیاد هست؟
> از مدارسی که سیستم سرمایشی و گرمایشی و معلم ندارن
> انتظار المپیادی کار کردن می ره؟؟؟


*شورا به این موارد زیاد توجه نمیکنه سر همین مصوبه  ی تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲هم دیدیم بدون توجه به نظرات دیگران کارخودشون کردن.حالا تو این یکی مورد که ظاهرا وزیر علوم و پورعباسم با نظر اعضا موافقن.من یه تیکه از خبرو تو این سایت تدیدم ولی نوشته بود ایده شون اینه تا نفر۴۰۰-۵۰۰المپیاد بهش امتیاز ارفاقی تعلق بگیره‌از طرفی وجه بین المللیش هم باعث شده مثل المپیک که پشت مدالهای ورزشکارا میرن پز میدن اینا هم میخوان تعداد مدالهای بین المللی رو زیادتر کنن تو مسابقات.مثل امسال که ریاصی و زیست رتبه های خوبی اوردن تو مسابقات.زلفی گل چون خودش علوم پایه ای هست علاقه متده به این طرح.بحث عدالت اموزشی که مدتهایت توحاشیه است.ولی یه چیزم بگم هیچ کس با کلاس مدرسه نمیتونه المپیاد قبول بشه.چون محتوی المپیادها مطالب دانشگاهیه بیشتر بدون کلاس تقویتی و خصوصی تا حالا ندیدم کسی بتونه رتبه ی عالی بیاره.ذات المپیاد این شکلیه*

----------


## ArweNN

> *شورا به این موارد زیاد توجه نمیکنه سر همین مصوبه  ی تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲هم دیدیم بدون توجه به نظرات دیگران کارخودشون کردن.حالا تو این یکی مورد که ظاهرا وزیر علوم و پورعباسم با نظر اعضا موافقن.من یه تیکه از خبرو تو این سایت تدیدم ولی نوشته بود ایده شون اینه تا نفر۴۰۰-۵۰۰المپیاد بهش امتیاز ارفاقی تعلق بگیره‌از طرفی وجه بین المللیش هم باعث شده مثل المپیک که پشت مدالهای ورزشکارا میرن پز میدن اینا هم میخوان تعداد مدالهای بین المللی رو زیادتر کنن تو مسابقات.مثل امسال که ریاصی و زیست رتبه های خوبی اوردن تو مسابقات.زلفی گل چون خودش علوم پایه ای هست علاقه متده به این طرح.بحث عدالت اموزشی که مدتهایت توحاشیه است.ولی یه چیزم بگم هیچ کس با کلاس مدرسه نمیتونه المپیاد قبول بشه.چون محتوی المپیادها مطالب دانشگاهیه بیشتر بدون کلاس تقویتی و خصوصی تا حالا ندیدم کسی بتونه رتبه ی عالی بیاره.ذات المپیاد این شکلیه*


نظر منم همینه
 وقتایی که یه سر به سوالای المپیاد می زنم
تا حلشون کنم در صورت تونستن
واقعا دنیاش با دنیای کنکور و دبیرستان متفاوته
کسایی هم که قبول ندارن
یا تا حالا کنکور ندادن یا چشمشون به سوالای المپیاد نخورده
صرفا دنبال اینن یه چیزی گفته باشن
ادغام المپیاد و کنکور مزخرف ترین کار ممکنه
منی که هدفم به فرض یه رشته دانشگاهیه و تاپ شدن تو اون رشته
المپیادی کار کردن تو دروس خاص کار بیهوده ای بیش نیست
اگه  باز هم هزینه هایی که رو دست کنکوری می ذاره رو فاکتور بگیریم البته

----------


## farzaddd

دوستان با قلم نوری میشه درس خوند ؟تجربه ای دارید؟

----------


## Niki - 402

> دوستان با قلم نوری میشه درس خوند ؟تجربه ای دارید؟


ینی چی میشه درس خوند؟ درس که میشه خوند ولی ببین راحتی یا ن
اگه روی گوشی میخوای کار کنی صفحه کوچیکه شاید اذیت شی. 
کتاب تستو اینارو میخوای کار کنی یا چی؟

----------


## farzaddd

> ینی چی میشه درس خوند؟ درس که میشه خوند ولی ببین راحتی یا ن
> اگه روی گوشی میخوای کار کنی صفحه کوچیکه شاید اذیت شی. 
> کتاب تستو اینارو میخوای کار کنی یا چی؟


رو لپتاپ میخوام وصل کنم پی دی اف

----------


## Niki - 402

> رو لپتاپ میخوام وصل کنم پی دی اف


اها خب نمیدونم راستش باید ببینی خودت راحتی یا نه
من راحت ترم رو کاغذ بنویسم. اینارو بیشتر دبیرا و اینا استفاده میکنن

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام یسوال داشتم 
اگر این مصوبه لغو نشه 
و مجبور باشیم ترمیم معدل انجام بدیم در ضمن اینکه از اول مهر دانشگاه ازاد هم ثبت نام کنیم و دانشجو باشیم
میشه ترمیم معدل کرد دی ماه؟

----------


## reza333

> سلام یسوال داشتم 
> اگر این مصوبه لغو نشه 
> و مجبور باشیم ترمیم معدل انجام بدیم در ضمن اینکه از اول مهر دانشگاه ازاد هم ثبت نام کنیم و دانشجو باشیم
> میشه ترمیم معدل کرد دی ماه؟


*شما که دختری که قطعا مشکلی از لحاظ ثبت نام ترمیم معدل نداری . فقط ممکنه امتحانات ترم دانشگاهت تداخل کنه با امتحانات ترمیم معدل چون معمولا همشون توی دی ماه یا خرداد ماه هستن ، دیگه مجبوری بعضی امتحانات ترم دانشگاه و نری . حالا دانشگاه ازاد خوبه حذف درس میکنه امتحانشون نری . ولی دانشگاه دولتی نمی دونم صفر میزنه تو کارنامه ترم یا نه .
البته یه مورد دیگه هم هست ، دانشگاه اصل برخی از مدارک رو از شما میگیره ، اگر مدرسه هم اصل اون مدارک رو بخاد باید ببینی دانشگاه بهت میده یا نه .

کلا صبر کن تا ایین نامه اش بیاد . واقعا الان هیچی روشن نیست .*

----------


## mahsa dr

> *شما که دختری که قطعا مشکلی از لحاظ ثبت نام ترمیم معدل نداری . فقط ممکنه امتحانات ترم دانشگاهت تداخل کنه با امتحانات ترمیم معدل چون معمولا همشون توی دی ماه یا خرداد ماه هستن ، دیگه مجبوری بعضی امتحانات ترم دانشگاه و نری . حالا دانشگاه ازاد خوبه حذف درس میکنه امتحانشون نری . ولی دانشگاه دولتی نمی دونم صفر میزنه تو کارنامه ترم یا نه .
> البته یه مورد دیگه هم هست ، دانشگاه اصل برخی از مدارک رو از شما میگیره ، اگر مدرسه هم اصل اون مدارک رو بخاد باید ببینی دانشگاه بهت میده یا نه .
> 
> کلا صبر کن تا ایین نامه اش بیاد . واقعا الان هیچی روشن نیست .*



خب یسوال دیگه
مگه واسه ترمیم معدل در سه نوبت از ابتداری سال تاریخ برگزاری امتحانات رو اعلام نمیکنن که مثلا از الان بدونیم خرداد ماه یا دی ماه در چه تاریخی برگزار میشه؟
من دیپلمم تجربی نیست
یعنی باید دیپلم تجربی بگیرم نطام جدید باز هم اصل مدارک رو میخواد بااین شرایط؟
اره اگر زودتر ایین نامه ش بیاد بهتر میشه تصمیم گرفت 
فقط میخواستم بدونم دانشگاه ازاد مشکلی با دیپلم مجدد دانشجو نداره؟

----------


## pegahmht

> خب یسوال دیگه
> مگه واسه ترمیم معدل در سه نوبت از ابتداری سال تاریخ برگزاری امتحانات رو اعلام نمیکنن که مثلا از الان بدونیم خرداد ماه یا دی ماه در چه تاریخی برگزار میشه؟
> من دیپلمم تجربی نیست
> یعنی باید دیپلم تجربی بگیرم نطام جدید باز هم اصل مدارک رو میخواد بااین شرایط؟
> اره اگر زودتر ایین نامه ش بیاد بهتر میشه تصمیم گرفت 
> فقط میخواستم بدونم دانشگاه ازاد مشکلی با دیپلم مجدد دانشجو نداره؟


سلام
بچه های انجمن فقط دارن نظرات  احتمالی خودشونو میدن
وقتی آیین نامه  هنوز نیومده چه جوری میتونید رو حرف کسی حساب باز کنید و سوالاتی تا این حد جزئی بپرسید؟!
صحبتا فقط در حد حدس و گمانه ست
از کجا معلوم برای دیپلم های غیر مرتبط اصلا شرط ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم مجدد بذارن ؟ 
این امکان هم هست که کل کنکور رو در نظر بگیرن برای این قشر از داوطلبین

----------


## _Joseph_

> با کسی که وقتای بیکاریش می شینه سوال المپیاد حل می کنه
> حرف از فکر نکن که سوالاش چجوریه نزن
> تو همین خوش بینی فیکت بمون
> ایین نامه هم به درد خودشون می خوره
> انگار به بچه اب نبات دادی


*ببخشید .
*

----------


## reza333

> خب یسوال دیگه
> مگه واسه ترمیم معدل در سه نوبت از ابتداری سال تاریخ برگزاری امتحانات رو اعلام نمیکنن که مثلا از الان بدونیم خرداد ماه یا دی ماه در چه تاریخی برگزار میشه؟
> من دیپلمم تجربی نیست
> یعنی باید دیپلم تجربی بگیرم نطام جدید باز هم اصل مدارک رو میخواد بااین شرایط؟
> اره اگر زودتر ایین نامه ش بیاد بهتر میشه تصمیم گرفت 
> فقط میخواستم بدونم دانشگاه ازاد مشکلی با دیپلم مجدد دانشجو نداره؟


*تاریخ  امتحانات دانشگاه همون اول ترم که درس بر میداری مشخصه ، اما تاریخ امتحان نهاییا برای دی ماه ، معمولا اواسط ابان برنامه نهایی ها میاد و برای خرداد اواخر اسفند برنامه امتحانی میاد  . یعنی تقریبا یک ماه   یک ماه و نیم بعد مشخص شدن تاریخ امتحانای دانشگاهت ، وسط ترم میفهمی تاریخ امتحان نهایی مدارس کی هست . پس اگر یه امتحان دانشگاهت با یه امتحان نهایی توی یک روز و یک ساعت افتاده باشه ، مجبوری یکی دانشگاه رو نری  ، بری یکی مدرسه رو امتحان بدی

 مگر این که امسال سنت شکنی عجیبی بکنه اموزش پرورش و مثلا همین اول سال تحصیلی جدید برنامه نهاییای دی رو بزاره که بعیده .

دانشگاه ازاد مشکلی با ثبت نام برای دیپلم مجدد نداره . 
*

----------


## mahsa dr

> سلام
> بچه های انجمن فقط دارن نظرات  احتمالی خودشونو میدن
> وقتی آیین نامه  هنوز نیومده چه جوری میتونید رو حرف کسی حساب باز کنید و سوالاتی تا این حد جزئی بپرسید؟!
> صحبتا فقط در حد حدس و گمانه ست
> از کجا معلوم برای دیپلم های غیر مرتبط اصلا شرط ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم مجدد بذارن ؟ 
> این امکان هم هست که کل کنکور رو در نظر بگیرن برای این قشر از داوطلبین


سوال پرسیدن که عیب نیست
بالاخره منم مثله بقیه داوطلبا یسری سوال تو ذهنم هست 
میدونم هنوز ایین نامه ش نیومده و باید صبر کرد
ولی در بدترین حالت دارم این موضوع رو با شرایطی که دارم بررسیش میکنم 
در کل باید منتظر موند که واسه اجرای این مصوبه چه قوانینی رو وضع میکنن

----------


## Mahdis79

خبر جدیدی نشد؟
اگه خبری شده به منم بگید 
من حوصله پیگیری اخبار ندارم

----------


## mahsa dr

> *تاریخ  امتحانات دانشگاه همون اول ترم که درس بر میداری مشخصه ، اما تاریخ امتحان نهاییا برای دی ماه ، معمولا اواسط ابان برنامه نهایی ها میاد و برای خرداد اواخر اسفند برنامه امتحانی میاد  . یعنی تقریبا یک ماه   یک ماه و نیم بعد مشخص شدن تاریخ امتحانای دانشگاهت ، وسط ترم میفهمی تاریخ امتحان نهایی مدارس کی هست . پس اگر یه امتحان دانشگاهت با یه امتحان نهایی توی یک روز و یک ساعت افتاده باشه ، مجبوری یکی دانشگاه رو نری  ، بری یکی مدرسه رو امتحان بدی
> 
>  مگر این که امسال سنت شکنی عجیبی بکنه اموزش پرورش و مثلا همین اول سال تحصیلی جدید برنامه نهاییای دی رو بزاره که بعیده .
> 
> دانشگاه ازاد مشکلی با ثبت نام برای دیپلم مجدد نداره . 
> *


متشکرم

----------


## Landling

*این تز که نظام قدیما همه باید دیپلم جدید بگیرن رو از کجا درمیارید واقعا؟
اینجوری انگار دیپلم ده بیست میلیون نفرو بی اعتبار کردن که با اسناد بالادستی کشور در تضاده . چطور ممکنه همچین داستانی واقعا؟*

----------


## pegahmht

> *این تز که نظام قدیما همه باید دیپلم جدید بگیرن رو از کجا درمیارید واقعا؟
> اینجوری انگار دیپلم ده بیست میلیون نفرو بی اعتبار کردن که با اسناد بالادستی کشور در تضاده . چطور ممکنه همچین داستانی واقعا؟*


سوال منم  هست
هنوز آیین نامه نیومده یه جور صحبت میکنن که انگار خودشون یه پا قانون گذارن

----------


## Arnold

> *این تز که نظام قدیما همه باید دیپلم جدید بگیرن رو از کجا درمیارید واقعا؟
> اینجوری انگار دیپلم ده بیست میلیون نفرو بی اعتبار کردن که با اسناد بالادستی کشور در تضاده . چطور ممکنه همچین داستانی واقعا؟*


به صحبت های برخی  اساتید اینجا نباید توجه کنی 
مورد داریم واسه دیپلمه های قبل از 84 
 ترمیم و ایجاد  سوابق تحصیلی تصویب کرده
آیین نامه هم داده بیرون  :Yahoo (4): 


دست این دولت از جیب مردم 
در اومده ولی بجاش تا کتف فرو شده اونجایی که 
نباید

----------


## Arnold

> سوال منم  هست
> هنوز آیین نامه نیومده یه جور صحبت میکنن که انگار خودشون یه پا قانون گذارن


برگام از 93 بدون رای مخالف.

----------


## farzaddd

قانون سال ۹۲ و ۹۵ معلوم کرده همه چیو این در راستای همون قانونه،نظام قدیمی ها میتونن تا ۱۴۰۵ ترمیم انجام بدن تا ده بار ،دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ هم که نیازی نیست،فقط تا ۱۴۰۴ نظام قدیمی ها هم صددرصد کنکوره بعدش باید همه دروس نظام جدید باشه ،قبل ۸۴ هاهم زیاد مهم نیستن اکثرا نخودین

----------


## farzaddd

دوستان پی دی اف باز ،سورفیس ۴ بخرم یا قلم نوری برای لپ تاپم؟

----------


## Black_Hawk

> دوستان پی دی اف باز ،سورفیس ۴ بخرم یا قلم نوری برای لپ تاپم؟


سرفیس ۴ نداریم دیگه

----------


## farzaddd

> سرفیس ۴ نداریم دیگه


Surface 4 پرو

----------


## farzaddd

> سرفیس ۴ نداریم دیگه


چی بگیرم در حد ۲۰ تومن

----------


## Black_Hawk

> Surface 4 پرو


دیگه تولید نمیشه تو بازارم اصلا نیست و دست دومش هم نمی ارزه ممکنه واشده باشه

----------


## Black_Hawk

> چی بگیرم در حد ۲۰ تومن


 سرفیس پرو۷A plus.۱۲۸گیگ میتونی بگیری
باید ۴.۵تومان بزاری رو پولت

----------


## loading

> قانون سال ۹۲ و ۹۵ معلوم کرده همه چیو این در راستای همون قانونه،نظام قدیمی ها میتونن تا ۱۴۰۵ ترمیم انجام بدن تا ده بار ،دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ هم که نیازی نیست،فقط تا ۱۴۰۴ نظام قدیمی ها هم صددرصد کنکوره بعدش باید همه دروس نظام جدید باشه ،قبل ۸۴ هاهم زیاد مهم نیستن اکثرا نخودین


میشه قانون ۹۲ و ۹۵ رو بیاریین؟

منم نمی‌فهمم اصلا، و فقط تو این انجمن این تز رو دیدم! چجوری میشه بگن خیل عظیم فارغ تحصیل های نظام قدیمی نیازی به ترمیم ندارن و کنکور ۱۰۰ درصد براشون میشه؟ اینجوری که نور علی نور میشه ولی برای نظام جدیدی ها کار سخت میشه

----------


## farzaddd

> سرفیس پرو۷A plus.۱۲۸گیگ میتونی بگیری
> باید ۴.۵تومان بزاری رو پولت


ممنون

----------


## farzaddd

> میشه قانون ۹۲ و ۹۵ رو بیاریین؟
> 
> منم نمی‌فهمم اصلا، و فقط تو این انجمن این تز رو دیدم! چجوری میشه بگن خیل عظیم فارغ تحصیل های نظام قدیمی نیازی به ترمیم ندارن و کنکور ۱۰۰ درصد براشون میشه؟ اینجوری که نور علی نور میشه ولی برای نظام جدیدی ها کار سخت میشه


سال ۹۲ اومدن گفتن زارپ همه قطعی بشه،سال ۹۵ مجلس گفت چی میگی بابا درستش کن تا سه سال نهایی برگزار نشده همون مثبت بمونه،الان نظام قدیمیها مطابق قانون سال ۹۵ سه سال رو ندارن،دانش آموزای سال جاری که هیچ ،نظام قدیمها یه تنفس میدن تا سه سال نظام جدید شن

----------


## Amin6

*من میخوام از یه نگاه دیگه به این مصوبه بپردازم
به عقیده من از جهاتی این مصوبه به نفع پشت کنکوریهاست و به ضرر دوازدهمیا…


 پشت کنکوریهای ۱۴۰۲؛ میتونن شهریور امسال برن ترمیم نمره کنن! یا حتی دی ماه امسال… اونوقت حداقل از بهمن تا خوده کنکور ۱۴۰۲ فقطططط رو اختصاصی تمرکز کنن و علنا عمومی براشون حداقل ۵ماه آخر کاااامل حذف میشه!…
ولی داوطلبای دوازدهم چی؟ اونا مجبورن تا خوده ۱۰ روز مونده به کنکور درگیر دروس عمومی اونم به شکل تشریحی باشن! که بنظرم ظلم و بی عدالتیه…


از طرفی پشت کنکوریا اگر یه درسی رو شهریور ۲۰ نشن دوباره دی ماه میتونن امتحان بدن
دوباره دی ماه هم ۲۰ نشن میتونن خرداد همزمان با دوازدهمیا امتحان بدن
ینی علنا سه بار فرصت برای ۲۰ گرفتن!!
اونوقت دوازدهمیا فقط و فقط همون خرداد فرصت دارن و هرچی شد شد!… و این یعنی استرس و فشار چندین برابر و‌مضاعف برای دوازدهمیا نسبت به پشت کنکوریا! و این یعنی ظلم و بی عدالتی


نمیدونم چرا هیچکس از این نظر به ماجرا نگاه نمیکنه!…
واقعا اگر این مصوبه سراسر ایراد اجرا بشه حق خیلیها به خصوص دوازدهمیا تضییع میشه…
البته به عقیده من روزی میرسه که بگن امکان اجرایی شدن نداره*

----------


## S.akbari

آدم تا میاد خودشو قانع کنه که این طرح اونقدرام بد نیست بازم نمی شه قبلا گفتن که نمره امتحان نهایی رو ممکنه از صد نمره حساب کنیم و سوالات مفهومی بشن بایدم سوالارو سخت تر و مفهومی تر کنن بالاخره تاثیر ۴۰ درصدی اصلا شوخی نیست قطعا امتحان نهایی ها دشوار تر خواهد شد حالا سوال اینجاست که حتی نظام جدیدای سال قبل که ۰۲ پشت کنکوری به حساب میان چطوری معدلشون با دوازدهمی های امسال که چنین امتحانات سختی رو دارن تو یه کف ترازو قرار میگیره؟ یا مثلا نظام قدیمی که معدلش ۲۰ سالیه که امتحاناش آسون بود با بچه های دیگه یکسانه؟یا مثلا نظام قدیمی های معدل پایین که حق اونام ضایع میشه چون زمان اونا معدل تاثیرش مثبت بود و حالا بندگان خدا مجبورن که از اول بشینن ترمیم بدن و هزار جور استرسو تجربه کنن.

----------


## farzaddd

> آدم تا میاد خودشو قانع کنه که این طرح اونقدرام بد نیست بازم نمی شه قبلا گفتن که نمره امتحان نهایی رو ممکنه از صد نمره حساب کنیم و سوالات مفهومی بشن بایدم سوالارو سخت تر و مفهومی تر کنن بالاخره تاثیر ۴۰ درصدی اصلا شوخی نیست قطعا امتحان نهایی ها دشوار تر خواهد شد حالا سوال اینجاست که حتی نظام جدیدای سال قبل که ۰۲ پشت کنکوری به حساب میان چطوری معدلشون با دوازدهمی های امسال که چنین امتحانات سختی رو دارن تو یه کف ترازو قرار میگیره؟ یا مثلا نظام قدیمی که معدلش ۲۰ سالیه که امتحاناش آسون بود با بچه های دیگه یکسانه؟یا مثلا نظام قدیمی های معدل پایین که حق اونام ضایع میشه چون زمان اونا معدل تاثیرش مثبت بود و حالا بندگان خدا مجبورن که از اول بشینن ترمیم بدن و هزار جور استرسو تجربه کنن.


همیشه اولویت با دانش آموزای سال جاریه

----------


## farzaddd

> *من میخوام از یه نگاه دیگه به این مصوبه بپردازم
> به عقیده من از جهاتی این مصوبه به نفع پشت کنکوریهاست و به ضرر دوازدهمیا…
> 
> 
>  پشت کنکوریهای ۱۴۰۲؛ میتونن شهریور امسال برن ترمیم نمره کنن! یا حتی دی ماه امسال… اونوقت حداقل از بهمن تا خوده کنکور ۱۴۰۲ فقطططط رو اختصاصی تمرکز کنن و علنا عمومی براشون حداقل ۵ماه آخر کاااامل حذف میشه!…
> ولی داوطلبای دوازدهم چی؟ اونا مجبورن تا خوده ۱۰ روز مونده به کنکور درگیر دروس عمومی اونم به شکل تشریحی باشن! که بنظرم ظلم و بی عدالتیه…
> 
> 
> از طرفی پشت کنکوریا اگر یه درسی رو شهریور ۲۰ نشن دوباره دی ماه میتونن امتحان بدن
> ...


مشکل اینه آخر شهریور امسال تازه میخوان جزییات رو بگن،کلا این دولت تو تمام زمینه ها هیچ پلنی نداره،سیاست ازاین ستون به اون ستون فرجیه است

----------


## S.akbari

> همیشه اولویت با دانش آموزای سال جاریه


بله درسته ولی آیا این عدالته که بخش عظیمی از داوطلبان حذف بشن؟حتی اونی که سال ۰۱ اولین سال کنکورش بوده؟مگه شعارشون این نیست که باید عدالت برقرار بشه؟این کجاش عدالته؟بچه های سال جاری هم فرق خاصی ندارن چرا؟چون بندگان خدا مجبورن که به جای این که یه بار استرس بکشن ده بار استرس بکشن آیا بیست بشن آیا نشن؟ ترمیم بدن؟ خلاصه بگم یه مشکل که کنکور باشه شده هزار و یک مشکل

----------


## farzaddd

> بله درسته ولی آیا این عدالته که بخش عظیمی از داوطلبان حذف بشن؟حتی اونی که سال ۰۱ اولین سال کنکور بوده؟مگه شعارشان این نیست که باید عدالت برقرار بشه؟این کجاش عدالته؟بچه های سال جاری هم فرق خاصی ندارن چرا؟چون بندگان خدا مجبورن که به جای این که یه بار استرس بکشن ده بار استرس بکشن آیا بیست بشن آیا نشن؟ ترمیم بدن؟ خلاصه بگم یه مشکل که کنکور باشه شده هزار و یک مشکل


عزیزم عدالت حرف مفتی بیش نیست،بعدها بیشتر متوجه میشی

----------


## S.akbari

> عزیزم عدالت حرف مفتی بیش نیست،بعدها بیشتر متوجه میشی


فکر کنم دیگه همه می دونیم که این طرح چه قدر مسخرس انقدر مشکل داره که تا خود روز کنکور ۰۲ میشه درباره اش بحث کرد یک روز خواهند فهمید که چیکار کردن وقتی که دیگه واسه خیلیا دیره

----------


## dr.parham

> قانون سال ۹۲ و ۹۵ معلوم کرده همه چیو این در راستای همون قانونه،نظام قدیمی ها میتونن تا ۱۴۰۵ ترمیم انجام بدن تا ده بار ،دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ هم که نیازی نیست،فقط تا ۱۴۰۴ نظام قدیمی ها هم صددرصد کنکوره بعدش باید همه دروس نظام جدید باشه ،قبل ۸۴ هاهم زیاد مهم نیستن اکثرا نخودین


سلام .اون وقت تاثیر معدل نظام قدیم ها تا 1405 چطور میشه؟

----------


## S.akbari

> سلام .اون وقت تاثیر معدل نظام قدیم ها تا 1405 چطور میشه؟


دو نوع نظام قدیم داریم یه جور نظام قدیم هست که معدلشون مال زمانیه که امتحانا نهایی نبودن یعنی سوابق تحصیلی ندارن اینا احتمالا نمره آزمون فقط براشون ملاکه ولی دسته دیگه اونایی هستن که از این تاریخ تا ۹۷ دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیشون نهایی بوده که احتمالا بگن این دسته ترمیم بدن که واقعا براشون سخت خواهدشد چون یا سال ها از درس دور بودن یا تشریحی نخوندن و دوباره باید بشینن امتحان نهایی بدن این چیزیه که از حرفاشون استنباط میشه البته نه قطعی

----------


## dr.parham

> دو نوع نظام قدیم داریم یه جور نظام قدیم هست که معدلشون مال زمانیه که امتحانا نهایی نبودن یعنی سوابق تحصیلی ندارن اینا احتمالا نمره آزمون فقط براشون ملاکه ولی دسته دیگه اونایی هستن که از این تاریخ تا ۹۷ دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیشون نهایی بوده که احتمالا بگن این دسته ترمیم بدن که واقعا براشون سخت خواهدشد چون یا سال ها از درس دور بودن یا تشریحی نخوندن و دوباره باید بشینن امتحان نهایی بدن این چیزیه که از حرفاشون استنباط میشه البته نه قطعی


من میدونم جند تا نظام قدیم داریم خودمم جزوشون هستم معدل قطعی سال 93 و 94 رو به تنم مالیدم ولی موندم بعضی از دوستان قوانین خوبی دارن مینویسن

----------


## S.akbari

> من برام جالبه اون موقع که سال ۹۹ گفتن آخرین کنکور نظام قدیمه و دیگه از ۱۴۰۰ کنکور قدیم نخواهیم داشت چرا هیشکی اعتراض نکرد که حق نظام قدیم ها خورده میشه و ... ؟! (کنکور نظام قدیم بایستی تا سه سال مشترک با نظام جدید برگزار میشد) اون موقع کمه کم حق ۱۵۰-۲۰۰ هزار نظام قدیمی رو با منطق مسخره تعداد اندک(سازمان سنجش همیشه به زیر ۲۰۰ هزار آمار گفته تعداد اندک) خوردن یه آبم روش حالا ماجرای هم ترازی و کنکور آبکی ۹۸ و ... بماند که سرتاسر ظلم به نظام قدیم بود. اون بنده های خدا مجبور شدن تغییر نظام بدن و بیان دوباره میلیونی منابع جدید تهیه کنند و درس های جدید روز از نو روزی از نو تا امروز که اکثر پشت کنکوری های ۱۴۰۲ رو همین نظام قدیمی ها تشکیل میدن. الانم نظام قدیمی ها نگران نباشید چون شما برای اینها مهره سوخته و کیسه های پر پول محسوب میشید. بعدا هم یه جوری تصمیم میگیرن و جزئیات تعیین میکنند که دوباره حق تون خورده بشه. هرچند امیدوارم اینطوری نشه و کنکور شما رو طبق گفته دوستان از ۱۰۰ در نظر بگیرن و معدل رو تاثیر ندن تا حداقل یکی دوسال آینده.


دقیقا حرفاتون درسته خیلی به نظام قدیمی ها ظلم شده ولی من فکر نمی کنم از خیر این همه نظام قدیمی که معدلشون خوب نیست بگذرن آخرش میگن لطف کردیم براتون ترمیم گذاشتیم برو دوباره تشریحی رو با کلی استرس و هزینه امتحان بده

----------


## dr.parham

> دقیقا حرفاتون درسته خیلی به نظام قدیمی ها ظلم شده ولی من فکر نمی کنم از خیر این همه نظام قدیمی که معدلشون خوب نیست بگذرن آخرش میگن لطف کردیم براتون ترمیم گذاشتیم برو دوباره تشریحی رو با کلی استرس و هزینه امتحان بده


دوباره هم ظلم خواهد شد جون این بار میخوان منابع درسی رو به گفته رهبر تغییر بدن پس 402 ودر نهایت 403 اخرین شانسه با این منابع

----------


## S.akbari

> من میدونم جند تا نظام قدیم داریم خودمم جزوشون هستم معدل قطعی سال 93 و 94 رو به تنم مالیدم ولی موندم بعضی از دوستان قوانین خوبی دارن مینویسن


منظورتون از قوانین خوب چیه؟بعید می دونم که بذارن نظام قدیما از دستشون در برن من خودم نظام قدیمم

----------


## reza333

> فکر کنم دیگه همه می دونیم که این طرح چه قدر مسخرس انقدر مشکل داره که تا خود روز کنکور ۰۲ میشه درباره اش بحث کرد یک روز خواهند فهمید که چیکار کردن وقتی که دیگه واسه خیلیا دیره


*تا قبل از این مصوبه ، تقریبا همه ی امکان قبول شدن یا نشدن توی کنکور به خود داوطلب برمیگشت.
با اجرای این مصوبه ، دیگه موفقیت شما در کنکور به لطف و کرم اون مصحح برگه نهاییت هم بستگی داره .
اگر برگه نهاییت به پست یه معلم عقده ای بخوره ، ممکنه به خاطر خوش خط نبودنت هم تو برگت نمره کم کنه .
اگر به پست یه معلم اهل دل بخوری ، ممکنه به خاطر خوش خط بودنت یه نیم نمره ای هم بیشتر بهت حال بده .
فقط برای اینکه عمق این فاجعه رو بدونید ، برید ببینید که زیر پاسخنامه ی رسمی امتحان نهاییا چی نوشتن :  نوشتن ::* *(( در نهایت نظر همکاران محترم صائب است )**) .  یعنی معلم جان ، اخرش دیگه خودت هر جور حال کردی نمره بده . 
یعنی فـــــــــــاتحـــــــــه .*

----------


## dr.parham

> منظورتون از قوانین خوب چیه؟بعید می دونم که بذارن نظام قدیما از دستشون در برن من خودم نظام قدیمم


 بنظر من اونایی که از سال 84 تا 97 دیپلم نظام قدیم دارن میرن ترمیم اونم با کتاب های یازدهم نظام جدید

----------


## S.akbari

> دوباره هم ظلم خواهد شد جون این بار میخوان منابع درسی رو به گفته رهبر تغییر بدن پس 402 ودر نهایت 403 اخرین شانسه با این منابع


زمانی میشه گفت که شرایط کمی برای نظام قدیما بدک نیست که بگن ملاک اینا فقط کنکوره اون موقع وضعیت اونقدرام بدک نیست ولی فکر نکنم بزارن از طرفی ترمیم معدل برای نظام قدیمی ها ظلمه حتی به نظام جدیدایی که پشت کنکوری چون امتحان نهایی ها سخت تر خواهد شد تا قدرت تفکیک بره بالا

----------


## S.akbari

> بنظر من اونایی که از سال 84 تا 97 دیپلم نظام قدیم دارن میرن ترمیم اونم با کتاب های یازدهم نظام جدید


منم دقیقا همین فکرو می کنم ولی در این صورت وضعیت خیلی وخیم میشه چون عمومی ها دیگه خبری ازشون تو کنکور نیست باید کامل تشریحی خوند تا بیست گرفت و هم چنین باید هم استرس و هزینه تشریحی رو به جون بخرن هم یه کنکور کاملا تخصصی رو

----------


## dr.parham

شرایط کنکور سخت خواهد شد .حتی شندیم شورا میخواد سهمیه مناطق رو حذف کنه و سهمیه رو براساس دهک بندی وزارت رفاه تخصیص بده

----------


## dr.parham

> منم دقیقا همین فکرو می کنم ولی در این صورت وضعیت خیلی وخیم میشه چون عمومی ها دیگه خبری ازشون تو کنکور نیست باید کامل تشریحی خوند تا بیست گرفت و هم چنین باید هم استرس و هزینه تشریحی رو به جون بخرن هم یه کنکور کاملا تخصصی رو


 یک چیز دیگم هست اگه یکی خواست ترمیم کنه خصوصا از نطام قدیمایی که دوسه سال از درس دور بوده مجبوره حداقل عمومی دهم رو هم بخونه چون مثلا اگه عربی دهم رو بلد نباشه نتیجه گیری تو یازدهم ممکن نیس

----------


## S.akbari

> شرایط کنکور سخت خواهد شد .حتی شندیم شورا میخواد سهمیه مناطق رو حذف کنه و سهمیه رو براساس دهک بندی وزارت رفاه تخصیص بده


واقعا دیگه دارم به این نتیجه می رسم که دست و پا زدن بی فایدس هر کی ۰۱ کنکور داده بره چون واقعا هر دفعه شرایط دشوارتر میشه و بیش تر گلو رو فشار میدن از طرفی هم آدم میگه سال به سال بدترش می کنن الان نجنگی حتی واسه امید کمی که هست دیگه هرگز نشه کاریش کرد

----------


## Amir_H80

> شرایط کنکور سخت خواهد شد .حتی شندیم شورا میخواد سهمیه مناطق رو حذف کنه و سهمیه رو براساس دهک بندی وزارت رفاه تخصیص بده


خود همین سیستم دهک بندی ایرادات خیلی بزرگی داره تو همین یارانه ها خیلیا رو اشتباهی دهک پردرآمد حساب کرده بودن و یارانه ندادن . چنین کاری فکر نکنم بتونن راجع به کنکور کنن .
الان من فقط موندم با دیپلم ریاضی میشه کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد یا نه؟ چون من برم ترمیم کنم نمره زیست شناسی که ندارم ، نمره حسابان ، هندسه و گسسته هم به درد کنکور تجربی نمیخوره حتی اگه ۲۰ شده باشم .

----------


## S.akbari

> یک چیز دیگم هست اگه یکی خواست ترمیم کنه خصوصا از نطام قدیمایی که دوسه سال از درس دور بوده مجبوره حداقل عمومی دهم رو هم بخونه چون مثلا اگه عربی دهم رو بلد نباشه نتیجه گیری تو یازدهم ممکن نیس


دقیقا همینه واسه بچه های نظام قدیم خیلی سخت میشه چون همه رو باید از پایه بخونه تا بیست بشه

----------


## dr.parham

[QUOTE=Amir_H80;1788697]خود همین سیستم دهک بندی ایرادات خیلی بزرگی داره تو همین یارانه ها خیلیا رو اشتباهی دهک پردرآمد حساب کرده بودن و یارانه ندادن . چنین کاری فکر نکنم بتونن راجع به کنکور کنن .
الان من فقط موندم با دیپلم ریاضی میشه کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد یا نه؟ چون من برم ترمیم کنم نمره زیست شناسی که ندارم ، نمره حسابان ، هندسه و گسسته هم به درد کنکور تجربی نمیخوره حتی اگه ۲۰ شده باشی . اره میتونی فک کنم تو اصلاحات مصوبات شورا بود شرایط شما

----------


## Amir_H80

[QUOTE=dr.parham;1788699]


> خود همین سیستم دهک بندی ایرادات خیلی بزرگی داره تو همین یارانه ها خیلیا رو اشتباهی دهک پردرآمد حساب کرده بودن و یارانه ندادن . چنین کاری فکر نکنم بتونن راجع به کنکور کنن .
> الان من فقط موندم با دیپلم ریاضی میشه کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد یا نه؟ چون من برم ترمیم کنم نمره زیست شناسی که ندارم ، نمره حسابان ، هندسه و گسسته هم به درد کنکور تجربی نمیخوره حتی اگه ۲۰ شده باشی . اره میتونی فک کنم تو اصلاحات مصوبات شورا بود شرایط شما


خب چجوری نمره حسابان و هندسه و گسسته رو منظور میکنن؟ اصلا اینا رو تو کنکور تجربی حساب میکنن؟

----------


## dr.parham

> دقیقا همینه واسه بچه های نظام قدیم خیلی سخت میشه چون همه رو باید از پایه بخونه تا بیست بشه


 افرین گرفی چی گفتم .در کل اونی که بخونه برد کرده

----------


## S.akbari

> خود همین سیستم دهک بندی ایرادات خیلی بزرگی داره تو همین یارانه ها خیلیا رو اشتباهی دهک پردرآمد حساب کرده بودن و یارانه ندادن . چنین کاری فکر نکنم بتونن راجع به کنکور کنن .
> الان من فقط موندم با دیپلم ریاضی میشه کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد یا نه؟ چون من برم ترمیم کنم نمره زیست شناسی که ندارم ، نمره حسابان ، هندسه و گسسته هم به درد کنکور تجربی نمیخوره حتی اگه ۲۰ شده باشی .


این طرح خیلی خیلی خیلی مبهمه در اونم برای کاری مثل کنکور هیچیش معلوم نیست شاید با خودشون فکر کنن حالا امسال امتحان می کنیم بد شد سال دیگه یه کاریش میکنیم غافل از این که همین یه سال عمر و آینده خیلی هاس که متاسفانه هیچ توجهی بهش نمیشه

----------


## reza333

> خود همین سیستم دهک بندی ایرادات خیلی بزرگی داره تو همین یارانه ها خیلیا رو اشتباهی دهک پردرآمد حساب کرده بودن و یارانه ندادن . چنین کاری فکر نکنم بتونن راجع به کنکور کنن .
> الان من فقط موندم با دیپلم ریاضی میشه کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد یا نه؟ چون من برم ترمیم کنم نمره زیست شناسی که ندارم ، نمره حسابان ، هندسه و گسسته هم به درد کنکور تجربی نمیخوره حتی اگه ۲۰ شده باشی .


*اگر بخان مثل 93 و 94 عمل کنن ، تراز زیست رو 100 درصد از تراز کنکورت حساب میکنن ....برای تراز نهایی ریاضی تجربی هم 40 درصد میانگین وزن دار تراز نمرات نهایی حسابان و هندسه و گسسته رو در نظر میگیرن 60 درصد بقیه رو هم از درصد ریاضی کنکورت*

----------


## dr.parham

تعداد سوالات اخصاصی ضرایب هر درس و زمان پاسخ گویی تغییر خواهد کرد

----------


## Amir_H80

> *اگر بخان مثل 93 و 94 عمل کنن ، تراز زیست رو 100 درصد از تراز کنکورت حساب میکنن ....برای تراز نهایی ریاضی تجربی هم 40 درصد میانگین وزن دار نمرات حسابان و هندسه و گسسته رو در نظر میگیرن.*


اون وقت ضد حال نخوریم ببینیم کنکورو دادیم بخاطر مغایرت دیپلم با معدل بالا رتبه مون کن فیکون شده  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## dr.parham

بهترین قانون این بود که دانش اموزی که میره دهم بدونه سه سال بعد با چه روشی کنکور خواهد داد اما اینا از اخر شروع کردن نه از اول

----------


## S.akbari

> افرین گرفی چی گفتم .در کل اونی که بخونه برد کرده


ببین خوندن یه چیزه بازدهی یه چیز 
واسه نظام قدیم ترمیم معدل کاری بس طاقت فرسای و اراده و روحیه جنگنده بالایی میخواد سوای هزینه و پشتیبانی خانواده و...

----------


## dr.parham

> ببین خوندن یه چیزه بازدهی یه چیز 
> واسه نظام قدیم ترمیم معدل کاری بس طاقت فرسای و اراده و روحیه جنگنده بالایی میخواد سوای هزینه و پشتیبانی خانواده و...


 ببین اینایی که گوش فلک رو کر کردن میگن هزینه ازمونا زیاده دروغ میگن.از کتاب کنکور های عمومی خیلی پایینتره

----------


## S.akbari

شما الان حرف حسابتون چیه؟موافقین؟مخالفین؟واقعا موضعتون چیه؟چون حرفاتون با هم تناقض داره

----------


## reza333

> اون وقت ضد حال نخوریم ببینیم کنکورو دادیم بخاطر مغایرت دیپلم با معدل بالا رتبه مون کن فیکون شده


* اگر 93 یا 94 بود ، میگفتم با خیال راحت با دیپلم مغایر ولی معدل بالا شرکت کن . 
اما الان که همه چی روی هواست و میگن نهایی شاید از 100 نمره بشه ، خب اون موقع ممکنه یه دیپلم متناظر معدل بالا ارجحیت داشته باشه به یه دیپلم غیر متناظر با معدل خوب .....

در کل باید صبر کنیم ببینیم چه اشی برای ما پختن .*

----------


## Amir_H80

> ببین اینایی که گوش فلک رو کر کردن میگن هزینه ازمونا زیاده دروغ میگن.از کتاب کنکور های عمومی خیلی پایینتره


بحث هزینه در شرایط فعلی چندان اهمیتی نداره
از اون طرف همون پول کتاب های تستی عمومی رو باید بدی امتحان ترمیم معدل ، چون ترمیم معدل حدود یک میلیون تومن هزینه داره ، حالا باور ندارید میتونید از آموزش پرورش شهر خودتون سوال کنید ممکنه حتی رقم بالاتری هم بهتون بگن .

----------


## dr.parham

> شما الان حرف حسابتون چیه؟موافقین؟مخالفین؟واقعا موضعتون چیه؟چون حرفاتون با هم تناقض داره


من مخالف صد درصدی این مصوبه هستم .چند بار هم لینک کارزار رو تو تاپیک ها گذاشتم تا بچه ها امضا کنن.

----------


## S.akbari

> ببین اینایی که گوش فلک رو کر کردن میگن هزینه ازمونا زیاده دروغ میگن.از کتاب کنکور های عمومی خیلی پایینتره


[size=5]شما الان حرف حسابتون چیه؟موافقین؟مخالفین؟واقعا موضعتون چیه؟چون حرفاتون با هم تناقض داره/size]

----------


## S.akbari

> من مخالف صد درصدی این مصوبه هستم .چند بار هم لینک کارزار رو تو تاپیک ها گذاشتم تا بچه ها امضا کنن.


خب پس حرفی نمی مونه در کل این طرح خیلی بدجوره بد قواره و غیر شفافه در کل می خواستن ایرو رو درست کنن زدن چشمو داغون کردن

----------


## dr.parham

> خب پس حرفی نمی مونه در کل این طرح خیلی بدجوره بد قواره و غیر شفافه در کل می خواستن ایرو رو درست کنن زدن چشمو داغون کردن


تو مملکتی  که پست های مهمش رو عالمان دینی غصب کردن اخرش همینه تخصص افراد خیلی مهمه

----------


## S.akbari

> مطمئنم این مصوبه لغو میشه (یا تغییرات زیادی میکنه) حالا ببینید کی گفتم /بعد خب شمایی که از الان خودتو گذاشتی برای 1402 فازت چیه؟





> بحث هزینه در شرایط فعلی چندان اهمیتی نداره
> از اون طرف همون پول کتاب های تستی عمومی رو باید بدی امتحان ترمیم معدل ، چون ترمیم معدل حدود یک میلیون تومن هزینه داره ، حالا باور ندارید میتونید از آموزش پرورش شهر خودتون سوال کنید ممکنه حتی رقم بالاتری هم بهتون بگن .


درسته ولی اینم در نظر بگیریم پشت کنکوری ها چه فشاری رو تحمل می کنن از طرف خانواده که اگر سال قبل قبول میشدی اینطوری نمیشد فشار روانی خیلی بده

----------


## S.akbari

> تو مملکتی  که پست های مهمش رو عالمان دینی غصب کردن اخرش همینه تخصص افراد خیلی مهمه


شما برو درمورد تحصیلات آقای عاملی دبیر شورا تحقیق کن می بینی که چه رزومه ای داره پس همه بیسوادم نیستن فقط از منظر دیگری میبینن

----------


## dr.parham

> شما برو درمورد تحصیلات آقای عاملی دبیر شورا تحقیق کن می بینی که چه رزومه ای داره پس همه بیسوادم نیستن فقط از منظر دیگری میبینن


 توحوزه کاریه خودش بله میتونه علامه باشه .اما تو کار سنجش و پذیرش که با اعداد و علم ریاضی سرکار هستیم نه.

----------


## Amir_H80

> توحوزه کاریه خودش بله میتونه علامه باشه .اما تو کار سنجش و پذیرش که با اعداد و علم ریاضی سرکار هستیم نه.


بحث دانش نیست ، بحث قدرت نمایی هستش . 
مصوبات شورا تو این یک سال اخیر واقعاً نشان از قدرت نمایی داشت ، حالا به مرور زمان این ها بدتر از این هم تصویب میکنند.
تا قبل از پارسال اینا مصوباتشون یا در مورد فرهنگ بود یا عفاف و حجاب و ...
تو این یکسال چی بوده؟ تسهیل ورود دانشجویان خارج ، افزایش ظرفیت رشته های علوم پزشکی ، جلسات پیوسته راجع به کنکور
واقعاً باید از این شورا ترسید .

----------


## dr.parham

مسله کنکور چیزی نیس که چند نفر بشینن و پشت درهای بسته تصمیم بگیرن .ما بیش از 12 میلیون دانش اموز داریم با خونوادشون میشن 50 میلیون نفر.مستقیم وغیر مستقیم

----------


## S.akbari

> توحوزه کاریه خودش بله میتونه علامه باشه .اما تو کار سنجش و پذیرش که با اعداد و علم ریاضی سرکار هستیم نه.


آقای عاملی فارق التحصیل بی ستان جان اف کندی در آمریکا  و لیسانس مکانیک از دانشگاه سکرمنتو هستن دکترای جامعه شناسی ارتباط از انگلستان دارن پس میبینید تحصیلات دارن خوبم دارن پور عباس دکترای ریاضیه و استاد تمام دانشگاه امیر کبیره میبینید؟تحصیلات دارن خوبم دارن ولی مشکل اینه که از منظر دیگری ماجرا رو نگاه میکنن

----------


## Amir_H80

> آقای عاملی فارق التحصیل بی ستان جان اف کندی در آمریکا  و لیسانس مکانیک از دانشگاه سکرمنتو هستن دکترای جامعه شناسی ارتباط از انگلستان دارن پس میبینید تحصیلات دارن خوبم دارن پور عباس دکترای ریاضیه و استاد تمام دانشگاه امیر کبیره میبینید؟تحصیلات دارن خوبم دارن ولی مشکل اینه که از منظر دیگری ماجرا رو نگاه میکنن


مشکل اینجاست مملکت ما صد تا قانون گذار داره در صورتی که این صرفاً حق مجلس هستش .

----------


## S.akbari

> مشکل اینجاست مملکت ما صد تا قانون گذار داره در صورتی که این صرفاً حق مجلس هستش .


این اختلاف مجلس و شورای واقعا دیگه داره وخیم میشه باید هر کدوم جایگاه خودشونو بشناسن مثلا چیزی که هست اینه که در جایی که شورا ورود میکنه مجلس ورود نکنه در جایی ام که مجلس ورود میکنه شورا ورود نکنه

----------


## dr.parham

یه اقایی بود میگف میخوام یارانه رو 800 تومن کنم.خانه داری هم بعنوان شغل حساب کنم.ایشون هم دکترای اقتصاد دارن.

----------


## S.akbari

> یه اقایی بود میگف میخوام یارانه رو 800 تومن کنم.خانه داری هم بعنوان شغل حساب کنم.ایشون هم دکترای اقتصاد دارن.


در نهایت ما کاری ازدستمون برنمیاد مگر تلاش و تسلیم نشدن برای رسیدن به هدف به این فکر کنیم که فقط ما نیستیم که بلاتکلیف و کلافه ایم این شرایط برای همه سخته باید خوب مدیریتش کرد

----------


## pegahmht

[QUOTE=dr.parham;1788699]


> خود همین سیستم دهک بندی ایرادات خیلی بزرگی داره تو همین یارانه ها خیلیا رو اشتباهی دهک پردرآمد حساب کرده بودن و یارانه ندادن . چنین کاری فکر نکنم بتونن راجع به کنکور کنن .
> الان من فقط موندم با دیپلم ریاضی میشه کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد یا نه؟ چون من برم ترمیم کنم نمره زیست شناسی که ندارم ، نمره حسابان ، هندسه و گسسته هم به درد کنکور تجربی نمیخوره حتی اگه ۲۰ شده باشی . اره میتونی فک کنم تو اصلاحات مصوبات شورا بود شرایط شما


چرا نشه ؟!  این که یه حق بدیهیه تازه یه جمعیتی هم با مدرک کاردانی فنی حرفه ای  میخوان گروه آزمایشی غیر مرتبط  شرکت کنن ، پس باید یه فکری بشه برای اونا هم 
منتها حقیقت اینه که اینا به جا اینکه اول همه جوانب رو در نظر بگیرن بعد قانون تصویب کنن  اول میان یه قانونی رو تصویب میکنن بعد از تصویب تازه میان  بررسی میکنن این قانونی که گذاشتن کارکردش چیه اصلاکنکور برای داوطلبین با شرایط های خاص با این قوانین جدید چه جوری  از آب درمیاد
بعد از  اینکه یکم  فکر کردن و باگ های  طرح مسخرشونو فهمیدن با کلی اصلاحیه و تبصره سر و تهشو به  هم میارن و یه آیین نامه مذخرف  میدن بیرون  , برا همین انقدر طول میکشه وگرنه چرا باید بعد از۲ ماه مشخص بشه که جزئیات طرحشون چیه

----------


## mohammad1397

[QUOTE=pegahmht;1788727]


> چرا نشه ؟!  این که یه حق بدیهیه تازه یه جمعیتی هم با مدرک کاردانی فنی حرفه ای  میخوان گروه آزمایشی غیر مرتبط  شرکت کنن ، پس باید یه فکری بشه برای اونا هم 
> منتها حقیقت اینه که اینا به جا اینکه اول همه جوانب رو در نظر بگیرن بعد قانون تصویب کنن  اول میان یه قانونی رو تصویب میکنن بعد از تصویب تازه میان  بررسی میکنن این قانونی که گذاشتن کارکردش چیه اصلاکنکور برای داوطلبین با شرایط های خاص با این قوانین جدید چه جوری  از آب درمیاد
> بعد از  اینکه یکم  فکر کردن و باگ های  طرح مسخرشونو فهمیدن با کلی اصلاحیه و تبصره سر و تهشو به  هم میارن و یه آیین نامه مذخرف  میدن بیرون  , برا همین انقدر طول میکشه وگرنه چرا باید بعد از۲ ماه مشخص بشه که جزئیات طرحشون چیه


اگه بخوان جوانب هم بسنجن ممکنه بگن پشت کنکوری ها نیازی به ترمیم معدل نداشته باشن ولی بیان یه ظرفیت جداگانه اندک مثلا بیست درصدی بذارن تا بین خودشون رقابت کنن اینطوری خیلی بیشتر ضرر میکنن چون اولویت قانون گذاری اینا با سال اولی ها هست مثلا میخوان با این قانون تو مدارس تحول ایجاد کنن خلاف تصور خیلیا هم این طرح برای درامد زایی تصویب نکردن هرینه ترمیم نهایت سالی هزار میلیارد تومن براشون دربیاد که پول مصحح برگه ها و چاپ برگه ها حساب کنی شاید دویست سیصد میلیارد بشه که مقابل بودجه بیش از صد پنجاه هزار میلیارد تومنی  آموزش پرورش هیچ به حساب میاد

----------


## harisondoc

> *من میخوام از یه نگاه دیگه به این مصوبه بپردازم
> به عقیده من از جهاتی این مصوبه به نفع پشت کنکوریهاست و به ضرر دوازدهمیا…
> 
> 
>  پشت کنکوریهای ۱۴۰۲؛ میتونن شهریور امسال برن ترمیم نمره کنن! یا حتی دی ماه امسال… اونوقت حداقل از بهمن تا خوده کنکور ۱۴۰۲ فقطططط رو اختصاصی تمرکز کنن و علنا عمومی براشون حداقل ۵ماه آخر کاااامل حذف میشه!…
> ولی داوطلبای دوازدهم چی؟ اونا مجبورن تا خوده ۱۰ روز مونده به کنکور درگیر دروس عمومی اونم به شکل تشریحی باشن! که بنظرم ظلم و بی عدالتیه…
> 
> 
> از طرفی پشت کنکوریا اگر یه درسی رو شهریور ۲۰ نشن دوباره دی ماه میتونن امتحان بدن
> ...


منم با شما موافقم همش منتظرم شهریور بگن امکان اجرایی نداره و من یه نماز شکر میرم

----------


## ArweNN

این بازی رو تا انتخاب رشته ادامه می دن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## S.akbari

> مطمئنم این مصوبه لغو میشه (یا تغییرات زیادی میکنه) حالا ببینید کی گفتم /بعد خب شمایی که از الان خودتو گذاشتی برای 1402 فازت چیه؟





> منم با شما موافقم همش منتظرم شهریور بگن امکان اجرایی نداره و من یه نماز شکر میرم


والا طوری اطلاعیه میزارن که لازم الاجراست آدم فکر می کنه دیگه آسمون و زمینم یکی بشه این طرح اجرا میشه هیچ کسم نباید دم بزنه در ضمن همه تو شرایط ترمیم معدل ضرر می کنن پشت کنکوری ها به خصوص نظام قدیمها نمی دونستن قراره چی بشه اکثرا معدلاشون خوب نیست حالا باید با استرس تشریحی بعد چند سال دست و پنجه نرم کنن.

----------


## Arnold

چرا لال شدن واسه اعلام جزئیات

----------


## Arnold

> آقای عاملی فارق التحصیل بی ستان جان اف کندی در آمریکا  و لیسانس مکانیک از دانشگاه سکرمنتو هستن دکترای جامعه شناسی ارتباط از انگلستان دارن پس میبینید تحصیلات دارن خوبم دارن پور عباس دکترای ریاضیه و استاد تمام دانشگاه امیر کبیره میبینید؟تحصیلات دارن خوبم دارن ولی مشکل اینه که از منظر دیگری ماجرا رو نگاه میکنن


آقای روحانی هم 
دکترای حقوق از انگلستان داشتن
آقای ظریف هم...

اتفاقا از دو نفر باید ترسید  درس خونده های اون ور 
که مقام دولتی دارند
و بی سواد های داخلی که مقام دولتی دارن

گروه اول عمدی و گروه دوم سهوا دارن به ویرانی هرچه  بیشتر
ایران کمک میکنن 
اینکه قضیه از منظر دیگه ای دیده بشه دلیل بر درستی اون دیدگاه نیست

----------


## Arnold

کسی برای ساختن خونه از 
سقف شروع نمیکنه.
ولی اقایون اول سقف زدن بعد قراره دیوار کشی کنن
در نهایت فوندانسیون و پی ریزی انجام میشه

در حالی که تمام حرکات سیاسی شبیه حرکات شطرنج حساب شده انجام میشه.

----------


## S.akbari

> آقای روحانی هم 
> دکترای حقوق از انگلستان داشتن
> آقای ظریف هم...
> 
> اتفاقا از دو نفر باید ترسید  درس خونده های اون ور 
> که مقام دولتی دارند
> و بی سواد های داخلی که مقام دولتی دارن
> 
> گروه اول عمدی و گروه دوم سهوا دارن به ویرانی هرچه  بیشتر
> ...


حرفتون کاملا درسته نمی دونم چطوری میخوان این همه اشکال رو برطرف کنن البته طوری که حق کسی ضایع نشه و بچه ها کم تر از یکسال خودشنو به چنین تغییرات عظیمی عادت بدن. منظور من از گفتن مدارک تصمیم گیرنده ها این نبود که بگم اینا تحصیلات دارن پس کارشون درسته در جواب یه کاربر دیگه که می گفت بی سوادی و اینا اتفاقا نه حداقل ظاهرا تحصیلات عالیه دارن تو آمریکا و....پس مشکل ما یکجای دیگس نه تحصیلات مسئولین

----------


## S.akbari

> آقای روحانی هم 
> دکترای حقوق از انگلستان داشتن
> آقای ظریف هم...
> 
> اتفاقا از دو نفر باید ترسید  درس خونده های اون ور 
> که مقام دولتی دارند
> و بی سواد های داخلی که مقام دولتی دارن
> 
> گروه اول عمدی و گروه دوم سهوا دارن به ویرانی هرچه  بیشتر
> ...


در نهایت کاری که خودشون فکر میکنن درسته انجام میدن حتی اگه به تلف شدن عمر کنکوری ها ختم بشه آخرشم سال دیگه با یه عذرخواهی ساده تمومش میکنن پشت کنکوری ها که واقعا براشون سخت میشه چون هم باید نگاه ها و غرای خانواده رو تحمل کنن هم هزینه هم شرط معدل و...

----------


## Rubiker

> در نهایت کاری که خودشون فکر میکنن درسته انجام میدن حتی اگه به تلف شدن عمر کنکوری ها ختم بشه آخرشم سال دیگه با یه عذرخواهی ساده تمومش میکنن پشت کنکوری ها که واقعا براشون سخت میشه چون هم باید نگاه ها و غرای خانواده رو تحمل کنن هم هزینه هم شرط معدل و...


بعید میدونم عذرخواهی بلد باشن

----------


## S.akbari

چشونه واقعا؟با عذرخواهی هیچی درست نمیشه عذرخواهی کردن و نکردنشونچه فرقی داره؟ما حتی الان نمی دونیم باید چیکار کنیم این طرح نود درصدش مبهمه

----------


## S.akbari

> بعید میدونم عذرخواهی بلد باشن


چشونه واقعا؟با عذرخواهی هیچی درست نمیشه عذرخواهی کردن و نکردنشون چه فرقی داره؟ما حتی الان نمی دونیم باید چیکار کنیم این طرح نود درصدش مبهمه؟

----------


## MYDR

خوب سلام.
 باید فاتحه ای تلخ قرائت کرد برای همه آرزوها و امیدها .

  همونطوری که می گفتم اگر کار به همین روال پیش بره، مصوبه اجرای میشه و  این نشدن ها از روی حرف های یه سری اتفاقات گذشته درست نبود در این جا تحلیل اوضاع و تغییرات حقوقی و وضعیت چیدمان سیاسی خیلی مهم بود که عده ای نوجون هنوز اونو درک نکردند .

از این ها بگذریم، مجددا تگرار میکنم تنها راه این هست که اعتراض درست داشته باشید با پیام و هدف درست !   آقایونی مثل ایکس که منافع اش تا قبل الاغ در خطر بود دست و پا میزد و بچه ها رو دلداری بی خود میداد ولی همین که مصوبه ابلاغ شد در پی این هست که چه طوری پول خودشون در بیاره و درس عمومی ادبیاتی که حذف شده رو چه طوری جبران کنه !

 طرح نمره نهایی 20 هم شروع شده که همین الان روح و روان بچه ها رو هدف قرار داده .   تقریبا 2 ماه دیگه فرصت دارید.
در این مدت تلاش کنید تا نجات پیدا کنید.

مثل این موارد :


https://www.iscanews.ir/news/1148119...B4%DB%B0%DB%B2

----------


## S.akbari

> خوب سلام.
>  باید فاتحه ای تلخ قرائت کرد برای همه آرزوها و امیدها .
> 
>   همونطوری که می گفتم اگر کار به همین روال پیش بره، مصوبه اجرای میشه و  این نشدن ها از روی حرف های یه سری اتفاقات گذشته درست نبود در این جا تحلیل اوضاع و تغییرات حقوقی و وضعیت چیدمان سیاسی خیلی مهم بود که عده ای نوجون هنوز اونو درک نکردند .
> 
> از این ها بگذریم، مجددا تگرار میکنم تنها راه این هست که اعتراض درست داشته باشید با پیام و هدف درست !   آقایونی مثل ایکس که منافع اش تا قبل الاغ در خطر بود دست و پا میزد و بچه ها رو دلداری بی خود میداد ولی همین که مصوبه ابلاغ شد در پی این هست که چه طوری پول خودشون در بیاره و درس عمومی ادبیاتی که حذف شده رو چه طوری جبران کنه !
> 
>  طرح نمره نهایی 20 هم شروع شده که همین الان روح و روان بچه ها رو هدف قرار داده .   تقریبا 2 ماه دیگه فرصت دارید.
> در این مدت تلاش کنید تا نجات پیدا کنید.
> ...


پیش خودشون فکر کردن استرس بچه ها رو با این طرح کم می کنن نمی دونن استرس هزار برابر شده واسه بیست گرفتن مافیا گردن کلفت تر شدن و اتفاقا تشریحی واسشون فرصت خیلی مناسبیه

----------


## dr.parham

دوستان نظام قدیمی یه مطلبی هست که میخوام باهاتون همفکری کنم.این مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش هست برای کنکور 401 اونم برای نظام قدیم ها=آن دسته از ديپلمههاي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسالمي كه ديپلم خود رااز س��ال 1384 به بعد در نظام آموزش��ي سالي واحدي يا ترمي واحدي دريافت نمودهاند و امتحانات يك‌ يا چنددرس آنها بهصورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابقتحصيلي موجود ديپلم )پايه يازدهم-سال سوم آموزش متوسطه نظام سالي واحدي/ترمي واحدي( به ميزان حداكثر30 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود متقاضي و بهصورت تأثير مثبت در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ ميشود        
متقاضيان داراي مدرك پيشدانش��گاهي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انس��اني، علوم و معارفاسالمي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيشدانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 91-1390 و به بعد ازآن دريافتكردهاند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها بهصورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمولاعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيشدانشگاهي )پايه دوزادهم-سال آخر آموزشمتوسطه نظام سالي واحدي/ترمي واحدي( به ميزان حداكثر 10 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجودمتقاضي و به صورت تأثير مثبت در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ ميشود
طبق این مصوبه سال سوم رو معادل یازدهم گرفتند و پیش دانشگاهی رو هم دوازدهم.ما نظام قدیم ها اگه ترمیم بکنیم باید با دروس یازدهم امتحان بدیم .قطعا با دروس نظام قدیم امتحان نخواهند گرفت چون اینجوری برا ماها سخت میشه.کنکور با دروس نظام جدید ترمیم با دروس نظام قدیم. 
این هم مصوبه شورای انقلاب=سهم نمره سابقه تحصیلی برای سنجش و  پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در رشته‌های پرمتقاضی در سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان40 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی  1403-1404 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان50 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1404 - 1405 فقط پایه یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی و برای سال تحصیلی 1405 - 1406 و بعد از آن  پایه‌های دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی خواهد بود.»
تو سال 402 و 403 نوشته فقط دوازهم تاثیر داره.ما نظام قدیم ها هم دوازدهم نداریم بجز کسانی که تو پیش دانشگاهی 4 درسشون نهایی بود.بالا هم عرض کردم پیش دانشگاهی معادل دوازدهم میباشد. یعنی از نطام قدیم ها کسایی میتونن با دروس نظام جدید دوازهم ترمیم بکنن که 4 درسشون تو پیدانشگاهیی نهایی بوده.
حالا جمعبندی =تو 402 و 403 واسه کسانیکه  تو پیش دانشگاهیی نهایی داشتن تاثیر قطعی میزارن برای بقیه یا تاثیر نمیدن یا مثبت اعمال میشه.برای کنکور 404 که دوازهم و یازهم اعمال میشه ما نظام قدیم ها اگه خواستیم یک سال قبلش با یازدهمی ها میریم ترمیم.این نظر منه.
منتظر نظرات پرمهرتون هستم .

----------


## Arnold

> خوب سلام.
>  باید فاتحه ای تلخ قرائت کرد برای همه آرزوها و امیدها .
> 
>   همونطوری که می گفتم اگر کار به همین روال پیش بره، مصوبه اجرای میشه و  این نشدن ها از روی حرف های یه سری اتفاقات گذشته درست نبود در این جا تحلیل اوضاع و تغییرات حقوقی و وضعیت چیدمان سیاسی خیلی مهم بود که عده ای نوجون هنوز اونو درک نکردند .
> 
> از این ها بگذریم، مجددا تگرار میکنم تنها راه این هست که اعتراض درست داشته باشید با پیام و هدف درست !   آقایونی مثل ایکس که منافع اش تا قبل الاغ در خطر بود دست و پا میزد و بچه ها رو دلداری بی خود میداد ولی همین که مصوبه ابلاغ شد در پی این هست که چه طوری پول خودشون در بیاره و درس عمومی ادبیاتی که حذف شده رو چه طوری جبران کنه !
> 
>  طرح نمره نهایی 20 هم شروع شده که همین الان روح و روان بچه ها رو هدف قرار داده .   تقریبا 2 ماه دیگه فرصت دارید.
> در این مدت تلاش کنید تا نجات پیدا کنید.
> ...



چرا فاتحه تلخ 
بهترین کار تطبیق خودمون با شرایط موجود هست
و تلاش برای تغیر اوضاع 
که اولی وزن بسیار بیشتری از دومی داره.
الان یه عده زیادی شروع کردن و ما هنوز سرگردانیم

----------


## MYDR

> چرا فاتحه تلخ 
> بهترین کار تطبیق خودمون با شرایط موجود هست
> و تلاش برای تغیر اوضاع 
> که اولی وزن بسیار بیشتری از دومی داره.
> الان یه عده زیادی شروع کردن و ما هنوز سرگردانیم


بله تطبیق حرف خوبی هست ! اما چه طوری ؟ و آیا هر طوری شدنی هست ؟  10  12  تا نمره 20 ردیف کردن ؟ تراز بندی نمرات امسال با سال قبل ؟   موضوع این هست که هر طوری به موضوع نگاه کنید می بینید که به غیرممکن بودن نزدیک تر هست. فرض رو روی رشته های تجربی هم نمیزاریم رشته های مثل حقوق و مهندسی شریف : فرضا هر کدوم 3  4  هزار معدل بیست داشته باشند !   و از الان فقط تخصصی ها رو درو کردند تا بخواهی درگیر ترمیم و معدل سازی و... باشید کنکور 1402 رسیده .
اما تلاش برای تغییر اوضاع :  این بار ما نباید تغییر کنیم چون عدالت و منطق نداره پس این اوضاع هست که باید تغییر کنه...

----------


## آریو

دوستان منم نظام قدیمم تورو خدا حواستون کجاست ماکه پیش دانشگاهی نهایی کشوری نداشتیممممم
استانی بود
دبیر خودمون هم تصحیح کرد
اون که سوابق حساب نمیشه

----------


## S.akbari

> چرا فاتحه تلخ 
> بهترین کار تطبیق خودمون با شرایط موجود هست
> و تلاش برای تغیر اوضاع 
> که اولی وزن بسیار بیشتری از دومی داره.
> الان یه عده زیادی شروع کردن و ما هنوز سرگردانیم


تطبیق تا کجا؟می دونی شرایط برای نظام قدیمی ها چه قدر وحشتناک شده؟همزمان باید هم ترمیم بدن چون خیلیا اون زمان به معدل اعتنای خاصی نمیکردن اونم چی امتحان نهایی صد نمره ای که قطعا سخت خواهد بود از طرفی دروس تخصصی رو اونقدر خوندن و فول شدن که درصدای بالای ۷۰ بزنیم اونم در صورت داشتن معدل ۲۰ در شرایطی که دیگه خبریم از عمومی های نجات دهنده که خیلی از کنکوری رو نجات میداد و الان خیلی ها با همون عمومی ودرصد کمتر اختصاصی الان دارم رشته تاپ می خونن

----------


## آریو

> چرا فاتحه تلخ 
> بهترین کار تطبیق خودمون با شرایط موجود هست
> و تلاش برای تغیر اوضاع 
> که اولی وزن بسیار بیشتری از دومی داره.
> الان یه عده زیادی شروع کردن و ما هنوز سرگردانیم


داداش جسارتا اینطور حرفا بیشتر عصبی میکنه هممون رو
همه میدونیم داره فاجعه میشه
قبول شدن ناممکن نشده ولی مایل به ناممکنه!
جملاتی مثل تلاش کن و بخون و بهانه نیار اینجا جواب نمیده

----------


## S.akbari

> چرا بلد نباشن داداش؟ سایت سنجش تو اطلاعیه اولش گفته بود کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مثل کنکور ۱۴۰۱ برگزار میشه هر ابلاغیه ای هم بیاد برای کنکور ۱۴۰۳ به بعده ولی تو اطلاعیه دومش با یه ( با عرض پوزش ) اطلاعیه اولشو نقض کرد به همین راحتی (: حالا بذار این مصوبه رو اجرا بکنن بعد اینکه فهمیدن چه فاجعه ای میشه ، احتمالا آقایون نهایت لطف رو در حق ما میکنن و با یه با عرض پوزش دیگه این مصوبه رو لغو میکنن آینده این همه داوطلب بیچاره کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هم که کشک (: البته امیدوارم اینطور نشه و حق کسی خورده نشه و واقعا این مصوبه به نفع بچه ها بشه هر چند که بعید میدونم


بعد یه سال بفهمن؟یعنی الان نمی تونن پیش بینی کنن که چی رقم میخوره؟یه سال ۹۳ تاثیر قطعی بود یادتونه چی شد؟چه قدر پزشک خوب معدل پایین نخبه داریم که این مصوبه تیر خلاصشونه؟در حالی که سال های قبل حتی کسانی بودن ده سال با دو تا بچه متاهل خوندن و با همون سیستم قبول شدن؟حالا ببین این سیستم چه قدر شگفتی کنکوری داره؟هیچی سمپادی غیرانتفاعی  و نمونه دولتی معدل بیستا که همه خوره اختصاصی ان قبول میشن

----------


## Selfish

دوستان گل
هر چی بیشتر فکر می کنم بیشتر مطمئن میشم که هدف این طرح حذف قشر ضعیف و فقیر از پست های بالا و عالی کشور هست 
چرا؟ چون قشر ضعیف درد کشیده و حال هم تراز خودش رو میدونه 
اما سرمایه دار یک درصد رنج اون ها رو نمی کشه . 
خب کلید این طرح در دوران روحانی خورد که طرف دار سرمایه داری بود 
بر هیچ کدام ما پوشیده نیست که فساد داره هر روز بیشتر میشه 
باید دست قشر ضعیف از این سیستم کوتاه بشه و به شغل آزاد روی بیاره تا خفه خون بگیره و سرمایه داری و فساد در کمال صحت به مقصد برسه 
فکر میکنید چرا آقایون شورای انقلاب فرهنگی هیچ کجا پاسخگو نبودن؟ : ) 
تلخ اما واقعی 
از ما چه کاری بر میاد؟ حذف شدن 
حالا بچه هاتون رو بفرستید سرود سلام فرمانده بخونند

----------


## S.akbari

> داداش جسارتا اینطور حرفا بیشتر عصبی میکنه هممون رو
> همه میدونیم داره فاجعه میشه
> قبول شدن ناممکن نشده ولی مایل به ناممکنه!
> جملاتی مثل تلاش کن و بخون و بهانه نیار اینجا جواب نمیده


بنظرم اگر امسال کنکور دادین تا حد امکان انتخاب رشته کنید و برید تا نحسی این طرح نگرفتتون اگر هدفتون پزشکیه برید از راه لیسانس اقدام کنید معدل لیسانستونو بالا ببرید و با آرامش دروس لیسانس به پزشکی رو مطالعه کنید می دونم سخته ولی شرایطش خیلی از کنکور پیش رو بهتره و در آینده ظرفیتش بالا میره این کنکوری که من میبینم فقط آدمو گیج و افسرده میکنه

----------


## S.akbari

> دوستان گل
> هر چی بیشتر فکر می کنم بیشتر مطمئن میشم که هدف این طرح حذف قشر ضعیف و فقیر از پست های بالا و عالی کشور هست 
> چرا؟ چون قشر ضعیف درد کشیده و حال هم تراز خودش رو میدونه 
> اما سرمایه دار یک درصد رنج اون ها رو نمی کشه . 
> خب کلید این طرح در دوران روحانی خورد که طرف دار سرمایه داری بود 
> بر هیچ کدام ما پوشیده نیست که فساد داره هر روز بیشتر میشه 
> باید دست قشر ضعیف از این سیستم کوتاه بشه و به شغل آزاد روی بیاره تا خفه خون بگیره و سرمایه داری و فساد در کمال صحت به مقصد برسه 
> فکر میکنید چرا آقایون شورای انقلاب فرهنگی هیچ کجا پاسخگو نبودن؟ : ) 
> تلخ اما واقعی 
> ...


اتفاقا فکر می کنن محرومین معدلشون خوب میشه کنکورشون بد میشه در صورتی که هر کی که هزینه میکنه اون کنکوری به این سختی قبول میشه مطمئنا معدل میاره

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> دوستان نظام قدیمی یه مطلبی هست که میخوام باهاتون همفکری کنم.این مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش هست برای کنکور 401 اونم برای نظام قدیم ها=آن دسته از ديپلمههاي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسالمي كه ديپلم خود رااز س��ال 1384 به بعد در نظام آموزش��ي سالي واحدي يا ترمي واحدي دريافت نمودهاند و امتحانات يك‌ يا چنددرس آنها بهصورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابقتحصيلي موجود ديپلم )پايه يازدهم-سال سوم آموزش متوسطه نظام سالي واحدي/ترمي واحدي( به ميزان حداكثر30 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود متقاضي و بهصورت تأثير مثبت در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ ميشود        
> متقاضيان داراي مدرك پيشدانش��گاهي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انس��اني، علوم و معارفاسالمي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيشدانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 91-1390 و به بعد ازآن دريافتكردهاند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها بهصورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمولاعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيشدانشگاهي )پايه دوزادهم-سال آخر آموزشمتوسطه نظام سالي واحدي/ترمي واحدي( به ميزان حداكثر 10 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجودمتقاضي و به صورت تأثير مثبت در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ ميشود
> طبق این مصوبه سال سوم رو معادل یازدهم گرفتند و پیش دانشگاهی رو هم دوازدهم.ما نظام قدیم ها اگه ترمیم بکنیم باید با دروس یازدهم امتحان بدیم .قطعا با دروس نظام قدیم امتحان نخواهند گرفت چون اینجوری برا ماها سخت میشه.کنکور با دروس نظام جدید ترمیم با دروس نظام قدیم. 
> این هم مصوبه شورای انقلاب=سهم نمره سابقه تحصیلی برای سنجش و  پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در رشته‌های پرمتقاضی در سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان40 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی  1403-1404 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان50 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1404 - 1405 فقط پایه یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی و برای سال تحصیلی 1405 - 1406 و بعد از آن  پایه‌های دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی خواهد بود.»
> تو سال 402 و 403 نوشته فقط دوازهم تاثیر داره.ما نظام قدیم ها هم دوازدهم نداریم بجز کسانی که تو پیش دانشگاهی 4 درسشون نهایی بود.بالا هم عرض کردم پیش دانشگاهی معادل دوازدهم میباشد. یعنی از نطام قدیم ها کسایی میتونن با دروس نظام جدید دوازهم ترمیم بکنن که 4 درسشون تو پیدانشگاهیی نهایی بوده.
> حالا جمعبندی =تو 402 و 403 واسه کسانیکه  تو پیش دانشگاهیی نهایی داشتن تاثیر قطعی میزارن برای بقیه یا تاثیر نمیدن یا مثبت اعمال میشه.برای کنکور 404 که دوازهم و یازهم اعمال میشه ما نظام قدیم ها اگه خواستیم یک سال قبلش با یازدهمی ها میریم ترمیم.این نظر منه.
> منتظر نظرات پرمهرتون هستم .


شما اشتباه متوجه این مصوبه شدین....پیش دانشگاهی در صورتی که ملاکه که بعد از سال ۹۱ باشه ازون موقع بصورت سالی واحدی برگزاری شده ولی قبل اون پیش دانشگاهی ترمی واحدی بوده و ملاک نیست اما دیپلم که همه درسهاش نهایی بوده بعد سال ۸۴ و اینا هم میان اونو ملاک میگیرن یعنی شما اگر پیش دانشگاهیت قبل ۹۱ بوده که تاثیر سوابقت فقط میشه دیپلمت و احتمالا کمتر از چهل درصد میشه و کسایی که بعد اون پیش دانشگاهی دارن با دیپلمشون رو هم میشه چهل درصد و کسایی که قبل ۸۴ دیپلم گرفتن باید سوابق تحصیلی برای خودشون درست کنند یعنی برن امتحان نهایی بدن و این یک الزامه وگرنه نمره کنکورشون همون ۶۰ درصده احتمالا بیشترین درصد کنکور رو کسایی دارن که پیش دانشگاهی کلا ندارن و اینکه پیش معادل دوازدهم در نظر گرفته نمیشه
اینم یکی از بندهای مصوبه........
ضوابط اجرایی و سایر شرایط مربوط به این مصوبه مانند مفاد ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی و تعداد تکرار آن و تاثیر آن و نحوه اعمال میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای پایه‌های مختلف تحصیلی در نظام آموزشی ۶-۳-۳ و دیپلم  و پیش دانشگاهی در نظام آموزشی قبلی و متقاضیان از شاخه فنی و حرفه‌ای و کار دانش و گروه‌های آزمایشی هنر و زبان، پس از تصویب در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با رعایت تبصره یک ماده ۲ این مصوبه و در راستای تحقق عدالت آموزشی به اطلاع ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور می‌رسد.

----------


## S.akbari

> مطمئنم این مصوبه لغو میشه (یا تغییرات زیادی میکنه) حالا ببینید کی گفتم /بعد خب شمایی که از الان خودتو گذاشتی برای 1402 فازت چیه؟





> شما اشتباه متوجه این مصوبه شدین....پیش دانشگاهی در صورتی که ملاکه که بعد از سال ۹۱ باشه ازون موقع بصورت سالی واحدی برگزاری شده ولی قبل اون پیش دانشگاهی ترمی واحدی بوده و ملاک نیست اما دیپلم که همه درسهاش نهایی بوده بعد سال ۸۴ و اینا هم میان اونو ملاک میگیرن یعنی شما اگر پیش دانشگاهیت قبل ۹۱ بوده که تاثیر سوابقت فقط میشه دیپلمت و احتمالا کمتر از چهل درصد میشه و کسایی که بعد اون پیش دانشگاهی دارن با دیپلمشون رو هم میشه چهل درصد و کسایی که قبل ۸۴ دیپلم گرفتن باید سوابق تحصیلی برای خودشون درست کنند یعنی برن امتحان نهایی بدن و این یک الزامه وگرنه نمره کنکورشون همون ۶۰ درصده احتمالا بیشترین درصد کنکور رو کسایی دارن که پیش دانشگاهی کلا ندارن و اینکه پیش معادل دوازدهم در نظر گرفته نمیشه
> اینم یکی از بندهای مصوبه........
> ضوابط اجرایی و سایر شرایط مربوط به این مصوبه مانند مفاد ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی و تعداد تکرار آن و تاثیر آن و نحوه اعمال میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای پایه‌های مختلف تحصیلی در نظام آموزشی ۶-۳-۳ و دیپلم  و پیش دانشگاهی در نظام آموزشی قبلی و متقاضیان از شاخه فنی و حرفه‌ای و کار دانش و گروه‌های آزمایشی هنر و زبان، پس از تصویب در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با رعایت تبصره یک ماده ۲ این مصوبه و در راستای تحقق عدالت آموزشی به اطلاع ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور می‌رسد.


واقعا که...اینا عدالته؟کسی که معدل دیپلم مثلا سال نود وپنجش بیسته با بیست ۰۲ که نهایی‌اش خیلی سخت خواهد شد یکیه؟یا نظام قدیمی که تاثیر معدلش مثبت بوده؟

----------


## MYDR

> دوستان منم نظام قدیمم تورو خدا حواستون کجاست ماکه پیش دانشگاهی نهایی کشوری نداشتیممممم
> استانی بود
> دبیر خودمون هم تصحیح کرد
> اون که سوابق حساب نمیشه


اونهای که مشمول سابقه تحصیلی نمیشه رو ( پور عباس گفته بوده )  شورای سنجش و پذیرش ( بر اساس اختیاراتی که خود شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بهش داده ) میاد تعیین میکنه که چقدر سابقه تحصیلی باشه چقدر کنکور یا همش کنکور !!!   که خوب از اونجایی که ایشون هیچ اختیاری از خودش نداره و فقط بلده حرف بزنه نمیشه به حرف ایشون اطمینان داشت ....  حالا شورای انقلاب فرهنگی گفته تا شهریور باید شورای سنجش و پذیرش آیین نامه رو بنویسه !  پس در حقیقت باز چیزی روی کاغذ نیاد و اعلام نشه  نمیشه خیلی خوش حال یا بدحال بود !  امیدوارم در این خصوص که یه شاهرگ جراحی پیگره کنکور هست
 آقایون جراح نزدنند جر ندند که کلا کارشون هم جراحی مملکت هست ! که دیدم چه طوری جراحی می کنند.

----------


## S.akbari

> اونهای که مشمول سابقه تحصیلی نمیشه رو ( پور عباس گفته بوده )  شورای سنجش و پذیرش ( بر اساس اختیاراتی که خود شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بهش داده ) میاد تعیین میکنه که چقدر سابقه تحصیلی باشه چقدر کنکور یا همش کنکور !!!   که خوب از اونجایی که ایشون هیچ اختیاری از خودش نداره و فقط بلده حرف بزنه نمیشه به حرف ایشون اطمینان داشت ....  حالا شورای انقلاب فرهنگی گفته تا شهریور باید شورای سنجش و پذیرش آیین نامه رو بنویسه !  پس در حقیقت باز چیزی روی کاغذ نیاد و اعلام نشه  نمیشه خیلی خوش حال یا بدحال بود !  امیدوارم در این خصوص که یه شاهرگ جراحی پیگره کنکور هست
>  آقایون جراح نزدنند جر ندند که کلا کارشون هم جراحی مملکت هست ! که دیدم چه طوری جراحی می کنند.


بهترین راه اگر بچه ها امسال کنکوری بودن اینه که انتخاب رشته کنن برن تا نحسی دامن نگیره واقعا شرایط کنکور با این مصوبه زجر آوره به خصوص برای نظام قدیمی ها که اصلا الویت نیستن بعدا لیسانس به پزشکی شرکت کردن عاقلانه تر از موندن پشت چنین کنکوری هست

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> واقعا که...اینا عدالته؟کسی که معدل دیپلم مثلا سال نود وپنجش بیسته با بیست ۰۲ که نهایی‌اش خیلی سخت خواهد شد یکیه؟یا نظام قدیمی که تاثیر معدلش مثبت بوده؟


یکی نیست میاد ترازبندی میشه

----------


## Rubiker

از این می ترسم امتیاز تاهل و فرزندآوری رو هم وارد کنکور کنند مثل استخدامی و هیت علمی
بگن با ازدواج ۱۰۰۰ نمره و با هر فرزند ۲۰۰۰ نمره تراز بیشتری بگیرید

----------


## S.akbari

> یکی نیست میاد ترازبندی میشه


 فقط خدا به خیر کنه همینو می تونم بگم به هرکسم امسال کنکور داده و میخواد بمونه میگم لطفا نمونین

----------


## S.akbari

> از این می ترسم امتیاز تاهل و فرزندآوری رو هم وارد کنکور کنند مثل استخدامی و هیت علمی
> بگن با ازدواج ۱۰۰۰ نمره و با هر فرزند ۲۰۰۰ نمره تراز بیشتری بگیرید


فکر کنم گفته بودن بر اساس دهک بندی سهمیه میدن خیلی افتضاحه لطفا اگر امسال کنکور دادین برید تا این بدبختی ها نیومده بعدا اگر واقعا پزشکی میخواید لیسانس به پزشکی برید

----------


## reza333

> بله تطبیق حرف خوبی هست ! اما چه طوری ؟ و آیا هر طوری شدنی هست ؟  10  12  تا نمره 20 ردیف کردن ؟ تراز بندی نمرات امسال با سال قبل ؟   موضوع این هست که هر طوری به موضوع نگاه کنید می بینید که به غیرممکن بودن نزدیک تر هست. فرض رو روی رشته های تجربی هم نمیزاریم رشته های مثل حقوق و مهندسی شریف : فرضا هر کدوم 3  4  هزار معدل بیست داشته باشند !   و از الان فقط تخصصی ها رو درو کردند تا بخواهی درگیر ترمیم و معدل سازی و... باشید کنکور 1402 رسیده .
> اما تلاش برای تغییر اوضاع :  این بار ما نباید تغییر کنیم چون عدالت و منطق نداره پس این اوضاع هست که باید تغییر کنه...





> بله تطبیق حرف خوبی هست ! اما چه طوری ؟ و آیا هر طوری شدنی هست ؟ 10 12 تا نمره 20 ردیف کردن ؟ تراز بندی نمرات امسال با سال قبل ؟ موضوع این هست که هر طوری به موضوع نگاه کنید می بینید که به غیرممکن بودن نزدیک تر هست. فرض رو روی رشته های تجربی هم نمیزاریم رشته های مثل حقوق و مهندسی شریف : فرضا هر کدوم 3 4 هزار معدل بیست داشته باشند ! و از الان فقط تخصصی ها رو درو کردند تا بخواهی درگیر ترمیم و معدل سازی و... باشید کنکور 1402 رسیده .
> اما تلاش برای تغییر اوضاع : این بار ما نباید تغییر کنیم چون عدالت و منطق نداره پس این اوضاع هست که باید تغییر کنه...


*اوج فضاحت و حق خوری امتحان نهایی  زمان تصحیح برگه ها رخ خواهد داد . زمانی که توی امتحان نهایی فارسی یا عربی یه جمله یا بیت دادن و گفتن ترجمه کنید. شما چیزی که درسته می نویسی ولی چون این شکل سوال به برداشت و سلیقه ی فرد هم بستگی داره و یک جواب مطلق نداره ، ممکنه مصحح با جواب درست شما به قول خودمونی حال نکنه ، اینجاست که مثلا از این سوال 0.25 یا 0.5 نمره ممکنه ازت به ناحق کم کنه یا اصلا نمرشو بهت نده. جایی که 0.25 نمره ممکنه بیشتر از 500 تا ترازت رو جابجا کنه . این دست حق خوری ها در امتحان نهایی قطعی قطعیه  و  برای خیلیامون پیش خواهد اومد و هیچ راهی هم برای جلوگیریش نیست ، هیچ راهی . هیچ سیستمی نمیتونه جلوی این خطای مسلم رو بگیره . تازه قطعا میزان سخت گیری معلم ها در تصحیح برگه های نهایی از حالا بیشتر هم خواهد شد . توی درسایی مثل فارسی ، عربی ، دینی که بعضی سوالا جواب مطلقی ندارن و به برداشت مصحح هم بستگی داره ،  بد جوری حق خوری خواهد شد . واقعا کسی نیست درک کنه چه فضاحتی قرار رخ بده . اغلب دوستان هم توهم برشون داشته میرم 10 تا نهایی میدم 10 تا 20 ردیف میکنم ، زهی خیال باطل . *

----------


## جلال ۱۴۷

واقعا خیلی ناامید شدم از این طرحشون
امسال خیلی امیدوار بودم که قبول بشم
از خدمت اومدم ک بخونم
ولی از خدا بی خبرا همچیا خراب کردن

----------


## S.akbari

> *اوج فضاحت و حق خوری امتحان نهایی  زمان تصحیح برگه ها رخ خواهد داد . زمانی که توی امتحان نهایی فارسی یا عربی یه جمله یا بیت دادن و گتن ترجمه کنید. شما چیزی که درسته می نویسی ولی چون این شکل مطلب به برداشت و سلیقه ی فرد هم بستگی داره و یک جواب مطلق نداره ، ممکنه مصحح با جواب درست شما به قول خودمونی حال نکنه ، اینجاست که مثلا از این سوال 0.25 یا 0.5 نمره ممکنه ازت به ناحق کم کنه یا اصلا نمرشو بهت نده. جایی که 0.25 نمره ممکنه بیشتر از 500 تا ترازت رو جابجا کنه . این دست حق خوری ها در امتحان نهایی قطعی قطعیه  و  برای خیلیامون پیش خواهد اومد و هیچ راهی هم برای جلوگیریش نیست ، هیچ راهی . هیچ سیستمی نمیتونه جلوی این خطای مسلم رو بگیره . تازه قطعا میزان سخت گیری معلم ها در تصحیح برگه های نهایی از حالا بیشتر هم خواهد شد . توی درسایی مثل فارسی ، عربی ، دینی بد جوری حق خوری خواهد شد . واقعا کسی درک کنه چه فضاحتی قرار رخ بده . اغلب دوستان هم توهم برشون داشته میرم 10 تا نهایی میدم 10 تا 20 ردیف میکنم ، زهی خیال باطل . *


اعتراضات والدین،افسردگی و خودکشی و ترک تحصیل بچه ها دعوای هر روزه سر خوب نمره ندان تو امتحان نهایی ها انقدر تبعات داره این طرح....

----------


## جلال ۱۴۷

واقعا درسته������

----------


## Rubiker

> فکر کنم گفته بودن بر اساس دهک بندی سهمیه میدن خیلی افتضاحه لطفا اگر امسال کنکور دادین برید تا این بدبختی ها نیومده بعدا اگر واقعا پزشکی میخواید لیسانس به پزشکی برید


من اگه ببینم حوصله ترمیم ندارم بیخیال کنکور میشم دیگه

----------


## S.akbari

در نهایت شرایط برای همه سخته و گیج کننده س

----------


## S.akbari

> من اگه ببینم حوصله ترمیم ندارم بیخیال کنکور میشم دیگه


اگر امسال کنکور دادین با نتیجش برید چون نظام قدیمی پشت کنکوری خیلی وضعیتشان وخیمه اگر هدفتون رشته خاصی هست مثلا پزشکی بشینید بخونید تا همین ۰۲ قبول بشید چون سالای دیگه شرایطو بدتر می کنن برای ترمیم هم تا جایی که میتونید درسایی که باهاشون راحتید ترمیم بدید تا معدلتون بره بالا بعد خوب خوب تخصصی رو بخونید تا ضعف معدل رو پوشش بده

----------


## Arnold

> داداش جسارتا اینطور حرفا بیشتر عصبی میکنه هممون رو
> همه میدونیم داره فاجعه میشه
> قبول شدن ناممکن نشده ولی مایل به ناممکنه!
> جملاتی مثل تلاش کن و بخون و بهانه نیار اینجا جواب نمیده


شاید حقیقت باشه و حقیقت تلخه

----------


## Arnold

> بله تطبیق حرف خوبی هست ! اما چه طوری ؟ و آیا هر طوری شدنی هست ؟  10  12  تا نمره 20 ردیف کردن ؟ تراز بندی نمرات امسال با سال قبل ؟   موضوع این هست که هر طوری به موضوع نگاه کنید می بینید که به غیرممکن بودن نزدیک تر هست. فرض رو روی رشته های تجربی هم نمیزاریم رشته های مثل حقوق و مهندسی شریف : فرضا هر کدوم 3  4  هزار معدل بیست داشته باشند !   و از الان فقط تخصصی ها رو درو کردند تا بخواهی درگیر ترمیم و معدل سازی و... باشید کنکور 1402 رسیده .
> اما تلاش برای تغییر اوضاع :  این بار ما نباید تغییر کنیم چون عدالت و منطق نداره پس این اوضاع هست که باید تغییر کنه...


عزیز این حرفم  بر اساس انتخاب طبیعی یا بر اساس گفته های شخصی مثل انیشتین . به این مضمون که هرکی زودتر با محیط سازگار بشه شانس بیشتری برای بقا داره ،یا از هوش بیشتری برخورداره بوده .
حرفم تکراریه ولی اونی که از الان داره می خونه 
موفق تره یا کسی مثه منو شما که میبینیم وقتمون داره از دست میره و کاری انجام نمیدیم ؟

آخرش که چی تو این وادی باید درس خوند 
میخوای بگی چجوری ؟ من راهی جز این بلد نیستم که بخونم 
و اخبار رسمی دنبال کنم و همزمان اعتراض خودم رو هم 
به کسی که باید برسونم ..
اگه بتونم همین الان مصوبه رو لغو میکنم کنکورم طبق   نظر سنجی 
رسمی از تک تک داوطلبان کنکور برگزار میکنم هرچی اکثریت گفت همون  :Yahoo (4): 








اما در واقع چیزی که ازم بر میاد 
چه این مصوبه باشه چه نباشه 
دارم درسمو میخونم ،اعتراض میکنم.اخبارم دنبال میکنم 

میتونم بجاش فقط اخبار دنبال کنم 
و کامنت بزارم و توییت بزنم،ازین فروم به اون فروم دنبال حاشیه باشم
اما بزودی مهر ماه میاد چه این طرح  بمونه که مخالف صد درصدش هستم چه نمونه برد با منه 

بازنده بودن بسه حتی اگه به قیمت برنده شدن همه باشه !

----------


## Amir.h.f

> عزیز این حرفم  بر اساس انتخاب طبیعی یا بر اساس گفته های شخصی مثل انیشتین . به این مضمون که هرکی زودتر با محیط سازگار بشه شانس بیشتری برای بقا داره ،یا از هوش بیشتری برخوردار بوده .
> حرفم تکراریه ولی اونی که از الان داره می خونه 
> موفق تره یا کسی مثه منو شما که میبینیم وقتمون داره از دست میره و کاری انجام نمیدیم ؟
> 
> آخرش که چی تو این وادی باید درس خوند 
> میخوای بگی چجوری ؟ من راهی جز این بلد نیستم که بخونم 
> و اخبار رسمی دنبال کنم و همزمان اعتراض خودم رو هم 
> به کسی که باید برسونم ..
> اگه بتونم همین الان مصوبه رو لغو میکنم کنکورم طبق   نظر سنجی 
> ...


دقیقا اعتراضات ماهم هیچ جا تاثیر نداره بهتره درسمون رو بخونیم شرایط برای همه یکسانه یکی دیدم داشت میگفت برای نظام قدیمی ها خیلی سخته چون باید دوباره ترمیم کنن خوب مسلمون مایی که کنکوری 1401 بودیم و میخوایم پشت وایسیم برامون همه چی گل بلبله؟ خب توی 1401 معدل اصلا تاثیر نداشت و هیچکس جدی نمیگرفت مثلا همه رو بچه ها با 13 یا 14 پاس شدن چون پاس شدنه مهم بود خوب الان باید 8 تا درس رو مث تو ترمیم کنم تازه سوالاتش دشوارتر قراره بشه و از 100 نمرس ، غر دیگه بسه

----------


## S.akbari

> مطمئنم این مصوبه لغو میشه (یا تغییرات زیادی میکنه) حالا ببینید کی گفتم /بعد خب شمایی که از الان خودتو گذاشتی برای 1402 فازت چیه؟





> عزیز این حرفم  بر اساس انتخاب طبیعی یا بر اساس گفته های شخصی مثل انیشتین . به این مضمون که هرکی زودتر با محیط سازگار بشه شانس بیشتری برای بقا داره ،یا از هوش بیشتری برخوردار بوده .
> حرفم تکراریه ولی اونی که از الان داره می خونه 
> موفق تره یا کسی مثه منو شما که میبینیم وقتمون داره از دست میره و کاری انجام نمیدیم ؟
> 
> آخرش که چی تو این وادی باید درس خوند 
> میخوای بگی چجوری ؟ من راهی جز این بلد نیستم که بخونم 
> و اخبار رسمی دنبال کنم و همزمان اعتراض خودم رو هم 
> به کسی که باید برسونم ..
> اگه بتونم همین الان مصوبه رو لغو میکنم کنکورم طبق   نظر سنجی 
> ...



حرفتون تا حدودی درسته ولی این قیاس مع الفارقه...طبیعت فرق میکنه با تاثیر قطعی معدل با کلی معدل بیست سمپادی و غیر انتفاعی اون طبیعته نه تصمیم گیری های انسان پس بهش میگن بی عدالتی و تبعیض نمیشه که هر اتفاقی بیوفته بگیم خب خودمونو با شرایط جور میکنیم وقتی که تغییرات رو خود بشر به وجود آورده

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط S.akbari


حرفتون تا حدودی درسته ولی این قیاس مع الفارقه...طبیعت فرق میکنه با تاثیر قطعی معدل با کلی معدل بیست سمپادی و غیر انتفاعی اون طبیعته نه تصمیم گیری های انسان پس بهش میگن بی عدالتی و تبعیض نمیشه که هر اتفاقی بیوفته بگیم خب خودمونو با شرایط جور میکنیم وقتی که تغییرات رو خود بشر به وجود آورده 


ببینید طرحش خوبه در واقع منطقی تر از کنکوریه که سوابق تحصیلی توش دخیل نباشه 
یادمه چقد مشاورای کنکور میگفتن نهاییو جدی نگیرید در حالی که معدلش مهم بود
اینا تقصیر خودمونه که نخوندیم
تو مدرسه معمولی من؛چقدر معدل بالای ۱۸ داشتیم
اوضاع وخیم نیست انقدیم که میگید نهایتا ترمیم معدله که انجام شدنیه دیگه تشریحی خوندن بعد این همه تستی خوندن یه جکه
فقط تطبیق دادن درسته به قول شما
باید صبر کرد تا جزئیات برای نظام قدیما مشخص بشه*

----------


## S.akbari

> دقیقا اعتراضات ماهم هیچ جا تاثیر نداره بهتره درسمون رو بخونیم شرایط برای همه یکسانه یکی دیدم داشت میگفت برای نظام قدیمی ها خیلی سخته چون باید دوباره ترمیم کنن خوب مسلمون مایی که کنکوری 1401 بودیم و میخوایم پشت وایسیم برامون همه چی گل بلبله؟ خب توی 1401 معدل اصلا تاثیر نداشت و هیچکس جدی نمیگرفت مثلا همه رو بچه ها با 13 یا 14 پاس شدن چون پاس شدنه مهم بود خوب الان باید 8 تا درس رو مث تو ترمیم کنم تازه سوالاتش دشوارتر قراره بشه و از 100 نمرس ، غر دیگه بسه


دقیقا فقط برای نظام قدیمی ها نیست دیپلمه های ۴۰۱ هم خیلی ضرر می کنن چون تا امسال معدل تاثیر خاصی نداشت و همه ضرر کردن ولی برای نظام قدیمی ها خیلی سخته چون میخوان دوباره برگردن تشریحی بخونن

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir.h.f


دقیقا اعتراضات ماهم هیچ جا تاثیر نداره بهتره درسمون رو بخونیم شرایط برای همه یکسانه یکی دیدم داشت میگفت برای نظام قدیمی ها خیلی سخته چون باید دوباره ترمیم کنن خوب مسلمون مایی که کنکوری 1401 بودیم و میخوایم پشت وایسیم برامون همه چی گل بلبله؟ خب توی 1401 معدل اصلا تاثیر نداشت و هیچکس جدی نمیگرفت مثلا همه رو بچه ها با 13 یا 14 پاس شدن چون پاس شدنه مهم بود خوب الان باید 8 تا درس رو مث تو ترمیم کنم تازه سوالاتش دشوارتر قراره بشه و از 100 نمرس ، غر دیگه بسه 


دقیقا به هیچ وجه وارد این جو سمی نشید
هنوز مشخص نیست از ۱۰۰ نمره باشه پس تا دیر نشده اگه تصمیمتون ترمیمه بخونید روزانه حداقل ۲ ساعت 
به اینم فکر نکنید که کدوم قشر براش سخت تره شرایط برای همه یکسانه
اما نهایتا بنظرم قبولیا منطقی تر میشن نه سال بعد اما از سالای بعدتر*

----------


## S.akbari

> *
> 
> دقیقا به هیچ وجه وارد این جو سمی نشید
> هنوز مشخص نیست از ۱۰۰ نمره باشه پس تا دیر نشده اگه تصمیمتون ترمیمه بخونید روزانه حداقل ۲ ساعت 
> به اینم فکر نکنید که کدوم قشر براش سخت تره شرایط برای همه یکسانه
> اما نهایتا بنظرم قبولیا منطقی تر میشن نه سال بعد اما از سالای بعدتر*




ببخشید استدلالتون از قبولی منطقی تر چیه؟ مثل سال ۹۳ لابد منظورتونه؟اونم با این که تاثیر معدل اون موقع ۲۵ درصد بود

----------


## Arnold

> حرفتون تا حدودی درسته ولی این قیاس مع الفارقه...طبیعت فرق میکنه با تاثیر قطعی معدل با کلی معدل بیست سمپادی و غیر انتفاعی اون طبیعته نه تصمیم گیری های انسان پس بهش میگن بی عدالتی و تبعیض نمیشه که هر اتفاقی بیوفته بگیم خب خودمونو با شرایط جور میکنیم وقتی که تغییرات رو خود بشر به وجود آورده



خود بشر در به وجود اومدن خودش چه اختیاری داشته؟ :Yahoo (100): 
بعدم زمین گرده خب
 الان به هر حال اوضاع بر وفق مراد ما نیست ،منم نمیگم پشت همو خالی کنیم 

و فقط درس بخونیم هرچی واسمون تصمیم گرفتن بپذیریم.

اما جایی که امضای 271 نماینده مجلس ،ده ها نظر سنجی 
و کارزار ،توییت و ترند شدن ،و.....طی یکی دوسال اخیر جواب نداده 

جایی که سنجش اختیار حرف خودشو هم نداره و اولین اطلاعیه ی رسمی 
خودشو با جفتک از سایت پرت میکنه بیرون باید عاقل تر و صبور تر ازین بود

این احتمالم بده که ممکنه نتونیم تا تیر 02 به این جماعت غلبه کنیم 
و درنهایت متضرر بشیم ..

حتی اگه تو این برهه اعتراض مهم ترین وظیفمون باشه 
تنها وظیفمون نیست 


کانچه  جاهل دید خواهد عاقبت
عاقلان بینند ز اول مرتبت

 اگه بخوای میتونی پیش بینی کنی کدوم راه درست تره .

----------


## mina_77

فکر کنید یهویی بیان بگن جلسه گذاشتیم دیدیم اجرایی نیست
عمومی ها برگرده 
اونم کِی ؟
مهر ماااه

----------


## S.akbari

> خود بشر در به وجود اومدن خودش چه اختیاری داشته؟
> بعدم زمین گرده خب
>  الان به هر حال اوضاع بر وفق مراد ما نیست ،منم نمیگم پشت همو خالی کنیم 
> 
> و فقط درس بخونیم هرچی واسمون تصمیم گرفتن بپذیریم.
> 
> اما جایی که امضای 271 نماینده مجلس ،ده ها نظر سنجی 
> و کارزار ،توییت و ترند شدن ،و.....طی یکی دوسال اخیر جواب نداده 
> 
> ...


[FONT=Book Antiqua]این بخش حرفتون درست که باید تحت هر شرایطی درس خوند چون برنده واقعی اونیه که درس خونده ولی آیا جهان کا خلق شد هر روز یه خواب برامون میدید؟یا هی خودشو تغییر داد؟مثلا یه روز دنیا یخ بندون فرداش آفتاب سوزان اونوقت دیگه شرایطی می موند که که انسان خودشو رو باهاش تطبیق بده؟اینا هر روز دارن یه حرف جدید میزنن خودشونم نمی دونن چیکار کنن جزییات تا حد زیادی مبهمه[/FONT

----------


## S.akbari

> فکر کنید یهویی بیان بگن جلسه گذاشتیم دیدیم اجرایی نیست
> عمومی ها برگرده 
> اونم کِی ؟
> مهر ماااه


متاسفانه احتمال خیلی زیاد ۰۲ اجرا بشه و بعد از اینکه فهمیدن چه قدر آسیب زا بوده اصلاحش کنن ولی چشم آب نمیخوره همه چی مثل قبل بشه

----------


## S.akbari

> فکر کنید یهویی بیان بگن جلسه گذاشتیم دیدیم اجرایی نیست
> عمومی ها برگرده 
> اونم کِی ؟
> مهر ماااه


واقعا نظرم اینه که هر کی امسال شرکت کرده بره مگر این که خیلی اراده قوی داشته باشه و بتونه ترمیم بده و هزینه بده و البته پشتیبانی خانواده ام بماند که چه قدر روی روان بچه ها اثر میذاره فکر کن تستی خوندن اینش خوب بود که مثلا میتونستی ترجمه عربی رو بخونی ۴۰ درصد بگیری ولی الان چی واسه ۲۰ گرفتن تو تشریحی چه قدر باید استرس کشید در هر حال درسخون ها برندن

----------


## Carolin

> حرفتون تا* حدودی درسته ولی این قیاس مع الفارقه...طبیعت فرق میکنه* با تاثیر قطعی معدل با کلی معدل بیست سمپادی و غیر انتفاعی اون طبیعته نه تصمیم گیری های انسان پس بهش میگن بی عدالتی و تبعیض نمیشه که هر اتفاقی بیوفته بگیم خب خودمونو با شرایط جور میکنیم و*قتی که تغییرات رو خود بشر به وجود آورده*



*ما رَاَیتُ شَیئًا هیچ چیزی را ندیدم
اِلّ وَ رَاَیتُ اللّٰهَ مگر اینکه خداوند را
قَبلَه و وَ بَعدَه و وَ مَعَه و 2 قبل و بعد و با آن دیدم
به نظر شما پیام این حدیث چیست؟

+

*به صحرا بنگرم صحرا تو بینم ....................به دریا بنگرم دریا تو بینم
به هر جا بنگرم کوه و در و دشت................ نشان از قامت رعنا تو بینم

+

مَنْ  كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْعَاجِلَةَ عَجَّلْنَا لَهُ فِيهَا مَا نَشَاءُ لِمَنْ  نُرِيدُ ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَا لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلَاهَا مَذْمُومًا مَدْحُورًا (اسرا18) 

+

لقمه رُ دوره سره خودتون نپیچیونید ! فکر میکنید طبیعت میاد میگه اینا غیر مستقیم کاره منه؟یذره فکر کنید چرا شمارُ انتخاب کرده برای این چیزا

----------


## MYDR

> *
> 
> ببینید طرحش خوبه در واقع منطقی تر از کنکوریه که سوابق تحصیلی توش دخیل نباشه 
> یادمه چقد مشاورای کنکور میگفتن نهاییو جدی نگیرید در حالی که معدلش مهم بود
> اینا تقصیر خودمونه که نخوندیم
> تو مدرسه معمولی من؛چقدر معدل بالای ۱۸ داشتیم
> اوضاع وخیم نیست انقدیم که میگید نهایتا ترمیم معدله که انجام شدنیه دیگه تشریحی خوندن بعد این همه تستی خوندن یه جکه
> فقط تطبیق دادن درسته به قول شما
> باید صبر کرد تا جزئیات برای نظام قدیما مشخص بشه*


شما اصلا از ماجرا خبر دارید ؟ خودتون با این مصوبه درگیر هستید ؟  
مشاوره ها چی کاره اند ؟  اونهای که به حرف مشاوره ها گوش دادند خربزه خوردند میگیم پای لرزش بشینید ولی اونهای که محروم بودند و وضعیت مالی مناسب در مدارس نداشتند چی؟ اونهای که سال های قبل دیپلم گرفتند چی ؟! 
از چالش های مصوبه خبر دارید؟ از خون و کشارش خبر دارید ؟ میدونید معنی این سیاست های که گذاشتتند چی هست ؟ و چرا این کارو کردند ؟

  همین طوری روی هوا و شیرین زدن حرف زدن که نمیشه !




> *
> 
> دقیقا به هیچ وجه وارد این جو سمی نشید
> هنوز مشخص نیست از ۱۰۰ نمره باشه پس تا دیر نشده اگه تصمیمتون ترمیمه بخونید روزانه حداقل ۲ ساعت 
> به اینم فکر نکنید که کدوم قشر براش سخت تره شرایط برای همه یکسانه
> اما نهایتا بنظرم قبولیا منطقی تر میشن نه سال بعد اما از سالای بعدتر*


واقعا کدوم قشر براش سخت تره ؟ 
  شرایط برای همه یکسانه ؟ 
واقعا چه حرف های میزنید !

 یه سری نظرات از خود این مصوبه بدتره !

----------


## S.akbari

> *ما رَاَیتُ شَیئًا هیچ چیزی را ندیدم
> اِلّ وَ رَاَیتُ اللّٰهَ مگر اینکه خداوند را
> قَبلَه و وَ بَعدَه و وَ مَعَه و 2 قبل و بعد و با آن دیدم
> به نظر شما پیام این حدیث چیست؟
> 
> +
> 
> *به صحرا بنگرم صحرا تو بینم ....................به دریا بنگرم دریا تو بینم
> به هر جا بنگرم کوه و در و دشت................ نشان از قامت رعنا تو بینم
> ...


بله خداوند کسی است که تدبیر جهان به دست اوست ولی شما دارید جبرگرایی می کنید یعنی هر چیزی که بر سرمان میاد بپذیریم چون خدا خواسته؟شما تاریخ اسلام رو مطالعه کردین ؟جنگهای پیامبر ؟امام علی؟لابد اونا هم می گفتن خب فلانی دین خدا رو نمیپذیره خواست خداس و ولش کنید و خودمونو باهاش هماهنگ کنیم خانوم محترم چیزی هست به نام اختیار یعنی انسان قوه اختیار و انتخاب داره

----------


## MYDR

> *ما رَاَیتُ شَیئًا هیچ چیزی را ندیدم
> اِلّ وَ رَاَیتُ اللّٰهَ مگر اینکه خداوند را
> قَبلَه و وَ بَعدَه و وَ مَعَه و 2 قبل و بعد و با آن دیدم
> به نظر شما پیام این حدیث چیست؟
> 
> +
> 
> *به صحرا بنگرم صحرا تو بینم ....................به دریا بنگرم دریا تو بینم
> به هر جا بنگرم کوه و در و دشت................ نشان از قامت رعنا تو بینم
> ...



 حدیث خوندید :
 براتو قرآن میخونم :

 انَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ ما بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّي يُغَيِّرُوا ما بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ
 خداوند سرنوشت هیچ قوم( و ملّتی) را تغییر نمی دهد مگر آنکه آنان آنچه را در خودشان است تغییر دهند!

دوستانی مثل شما از انیشتن و طبیعت  و انتخاب حرف میزنید براتون از علم لدنی حرف میزنم :

 الإمامُ عليٌّ عليه السلام : لا تُداهِنُوا في الحقِّ إذا وَرَدَعلَيكُم وعَرَفتُمُوهُ فَتَخسَرُوا خُسراناً مُبِيناً . [ بحار الأنوار : 77/291/2 . ]
امام على عليه السلام : هرگاه با حق رو به رو شديد و دانستيد كه حق است درباره آن سهل انگارى نكنيد كه به سختى زيان خواهيد ديد .

----------


## MYDR

> فکر کنید یهویی بیان بگن جلسه گذاشتیم دیدیم اجرایی نیست
> عمومی ها برگرده 
> اونم کِی ؟
> مهر ماااه


اگر این حرف رو هم بزنند بازم غمش خوردن داره ! در حقیقت اصلا غمی نداره و بچه ها معمولا عمومی ها رو برای فاز دوم برنامه شروع میکنند و راحت خودشون رو می رسونند !  ولی این ها چنین کاری به راحتی انجام نمیدن !   چون مصوبه شورا تا 6 ماه بعد از ابلاغ باید تغییر کنه یا توسط خود شورا یا توسط رهبری !

----------


## ali_12

من دیپلم قبل از 84 ریاضی دارم...باید چی کار کنم برای تجربی 402؟
یعنی باید  امتحان نهایی بدم ؟؟!!
به خاطر مشغله ام نمیتونم امتحان شرکت کنم !!
لطفا بگین چی کار کنم

----------


## MYDR

> من دیپلم قبل از 84 ریاضی دارم...باید چی کار کنم برای تجربی 402؟
> یعنی باید  امتحان نهایی بدم ؟؟!!
> به خاطر مشغله ام نمیتونم امتحان شرکت کنم !!
> لطفا بگین چی کار کنم


وضعیت این چنین موارد تا شهریور باید مشخص کنند، در پست های قبل تر توضیح داده شده اگر تاپیک رو پیگیر باشید به جوابتون می رسید.

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MYDR


شما اصلا از ماجرا خبر دارید ؟ خودتون با این مصوبه درگیر هستید ؟  
مشاوره ها چی کاره اند ؟  اونهای که به حرف مشاوره ها گوش دادند خربزه خوردند میگیم پای لرزش بشینید ولی اونهای که محروم بودند و وضعیت مالی مناسب در مدارس نداشتند چی؟ اونهای که سال های قبل دیپلم گرفتند چی ؟! 
از چالش های مصوبه خبر دارید؟ از خون و کشارش خبر دارید ؟ میدونید معنی این سیاست های که گذاشتتند چی هست ؟ و چرا این کارو کردند ؟

  همین طوری روی هوا و شیرین زدن حرف زدن که نمیشه !



واقعا کدوم قشر براش سخت تره ؟ 
  شرایط برای همه یکسانه ؟ 
واقعا چه حرف های میزنید !

 یه سری نظرات از خود این مصوبه بدتره !


بنده دانشجوعم و درگیر کنکور نیستم اما بدترین اشتباه زندگیم درگیری و اعتراض بود 
ولی فکر کنم شما بجای درس خوندن دارید درگیر حاشیه میشید 
من با شما بحثی ندارم!*

----------


## dr.parham

> شما اشتباه متوجه این مصوبه شدین....پیش دانشگاهی در صورتی که ملاکه که بعد از سال ۹۱ باشه ازون موقع بصورت سالی واحدی برگزاری شده ولی قبل اون پیش دانشگاهی ترمی واحدی بوده و ملاک نیست اما دیپلم که همه درسهاش نهایی بوده بعد سال ۸۴ و اینا هم میان اونو ملاک میگیرن یعنی شما اگر پیش دانشگاهیت قبل ۹۱ بوده که تاثیر سوابقت فقط میشه دیپلمت و احتمالا کمتر از چهل درصد میشه و کسایی که بعد اون پیش دانشگاهی دارن با دیپلمشون رو هم میشه چهل درصد و کسایی که قبل ۸۴ دیپلم گرفتن باید سوابق تحصیلی برای خودشون درست کنند یعنی برن امتحان نهایی بدن و این یک الزامه وگرنه نمره کنکورشون همون ۶۰ درصده احتمالا بیشترین درصد کنکور رو کسایی دارن که پیش دانشگاهی کلا ندارن و اینکه پیش معادل دوازدهم در نظر گرفته نمیشه
> اینم یکی از بندهای مصوبه........
> ضوابط اجرایی و سایر شرایط مربوط به این مصوبه مانند مفاد ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی و تعداد تکرار آن و تاثیر آن و نحوه اعمال میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای پایه‌های مختلف تحصیلی در نظام آموزشی ۶-۳-۳ و دیپلم  و پیش دانشگاهی در نظام آموزشی قبلی و متقاضیان از شاخه فنی و حرفه‌ای و کار دانش و گروه‌های آزمایشی هنر و زبان، پس از تصویب در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با رعایت تبصره یک ماده ۲ این مصوبه و در راستای تحقق عدالت آموزشی به اطلاع ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور می‌رسد.


دوست عزیز من میدونم چه سالی پیش دانشگاهی نهایی بوده .کدوم درسا نهایی بودن .قبلش چطور امتحانش برگزار میشده .

----------


## dr.parham

دوستان نظام قدیمی یه مطلبی هست که میخوام باهاتون همفکری کنم.این مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش هست برای کنکور 401 اونم برای نظام قدیم ها=آن دسته از ديپلمههاي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسالمي كه ديپلم خود رااز س��ال 1384 به بعد در نظام آموزش��ي سالي واحدي يا ترمي واحدي دريافت نمودهاند و امتحانات يك‌ يا چنددرس آنها بهصورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابقتحصيلي موجود ديپلم )پايه يازدهم-سال سوم آموزش متوسطه نظام سالي واحدي/ترمي واحدي( به ميزان حداكثر30 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود متقاضي و بهصورت تأثير مثبت در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ ميشود
متقاضيان داراي مدرك پيشدانش��گاهي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انس��اني، علوم و معارفاسالمي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيشدانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 91-1390 و به بعد ازآن دريافتكردهاند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها بهصورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمولاعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيشدانشگاهي )پايه دوزادهم-سال آخر آموزشمتوسطه نظام سالي واحدي/ترمي واحدي( به ميزان حداكثر 10 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجودمتقاضي و به صورت تأثير مثبت در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ ميشود
طبق این مصوبه سال سوم رو معادل یازدهم گرفتند و پیش دانشگاهی رو هم دوازدهم.ما نظام قدیم ها اگه ترمیم بکنیم باید با دروس یازدهم امتحان بدیم .قطعا با دروس نظام قدیم امتحان نخواهند گرفت چون اینجوری برا ماها سخت میشه.کنکور با دروس نظام جدید ترمیم با دروس نظام قدیم.
این هم مصوبه شورای انقلاب=سهم نمره سابقه تحصیلی برای سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در رشته‌های پرمتقاضی در سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان40 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1403-1404 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان50 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1404 - 1405 فقط پایه یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی و برای سال تحصیلی 1405 - 1406 و بعد از آن پایه‌های دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی خواهد بود.»
تو سال 402 و 403 نوشته فقط دوازهم تاثیر داره.ما نظام قدیم ها هم دوازدهم نداریم بجز کسانی که تو پیش دانشگاهی 4 درسشون نهایی بود.بالا هم عرض کردم پیش دانشگاهی معادل دوازدهم میباشد. یعنی از نطام قدیم ها کسایی میتونن با دروس نظام جدید دوازهم ترمیم بکنن که 4 درسشون تو پیدانشگاهیی نهایی بوده.
حالا جمعبندی =تو 402 و 403 واسه کسانیکه تو پیش دانشگاهیی نهایی داشتن تاثیر قطعی میزارن برای بقیه یا تاثیر نمیدن یا مثبت اعمال میشه.برای کنکور 404 که دوازهم و یازهم اعمال میشه ما نظام قدیم ها اگه خواستیم یک سال قبلش با یازدهمی ها میریم ترمیم.این نظر منه.
منتظر نظرات پرمهرتون هستم .

----------


## ArweNN

توجه توجه 
از اونجایی که درس خوندن برای قشر پولدار شده
دوستانی که پولدار نیستن، تاره تلویزیون داشت نشون می داد
یه خانمی که نتونست درس بخونه و پول نداشت
راننده تراکتور شده بود
گفتم این مشاغل رو هم به سبد اینده نگریشون اضافه کنن
 :Yahoo (4): )))
نخندین یا ناراحت نشین
دارم براتون پلن شغل اینده می چینم
حتی اگه استعداد دارین ولی پل تحصیل ندارین
می تونین ترشی درست کنین
گارسونی کنین
خدماتی
رشته های تاپش هم برای پولدارا :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## S.akbari

> حدیث خوندید :
>  براتو قرآن میخونم :
> 
>  انَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ ما بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّي يُغَيِّرُوا ما بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ
>  خداوند سرنوشت هیچ قوم( و ملّتی) را تغییر نمی دهد مگر آنکه آنان آنچه را در خودشان است تغییر دهند!
> 
> دوستانی مثل شما از انیشتن و طبیعت  و انتخاب حرف میزنید براتون از علم لدنی حرف میزنم :
> 
>  الإمامُ عليٌّ عليه السلام : لا تُداهِنُوا في الحقِّ إذا وَرَدَعلَيكُم وعَرَفتُمُوهُ فَتَخسَرُوا خُسراناً مُبِيناً . [ بحار الأنوار : 77/291/2 . ]
> امام على عليه السلام : هرگاه با حق رو به رو شديد و دانستيد كه حق است درباره آن سهل انگارى نكنيد كه به سختى زيان خواهيد ديد .


واقعا فکر می کنن آدمهای موفق و بزرگان دین نشستن تا براشون تعیین تکلیف کنن هرچی ام فتن بگن چشم

----------


## S.akbari

> توجه توجه 
> از اونجایی که درس خوندن برای قشر پولدار شده
> دوستانی که پولدار نیستن، تاره تلویزیون داشت نشون می داد
> یه خانمی که نتونست درس بخونه و پول نداشت
> راننده تراکتور شده بود
> گفتم این مشاغل رو هم به سبد اینده نگریشون اضافه کنن
> )))
> نخندین یا ناراحت نشین
> دارم براتون پلن شغل اینده می چینم
> ...


آدم نمیدونه بخنده یا گریه کنه یه زمانی بود امکان رشد از یه روستای دورافتاده وجود داشت الان چی ؟کنکور کم بود معدلم اومد به میدان فقط ناراحتم برای اون بچه های بی معلم و معدل پایین روستاها شهرهای کوچیک وفقیر که دیگه همه چی تقریبا براشون تموم شد

----------


## ArweNN

> *
> دوست عزیزممنون از نظراتت اما حاضرم قسم بخورم حتی خود پورعباسم الان وقتی میره دستشویی تو تنهایی خودش موقع زور زدن داره فکر میکنه  که عجب غلطی کردم حالا برای قوانین این مصوبه چیکار باید بکنم و خودشم نمیدونه چه قوانینی برای این عروس هزار شوهر باید اعلام کنه پس تورو خدا به شایعه ها دامن نزنید بذارید ببینید تا أخر تابستون که حتی بیشتر شاید تا آخر پاییز  اینا میتونن شیوه نامه ای اختراع کنن تا بتونن این مصوبه ترکمن چای رو اجراش کنن اونموقع معلوم میشه*


با توکل بر خدا و خلوص نیت اجراییش می کنن :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## MYDR

> *
> بنده دانشجوعم و درگیر کنکور نیستم اما بدترین اشتباه زندگیم درگیری و اعتراض بود 
> ولی فکر کنم شما بجای درس خوندن دارید درگیر حاشیه میشید 
> من با شما بحثی ندارم!*


خوب چون فعلا درگیر نیستند پس دقیقا نمیدونید چه قدر دردآور و عذاب آور میتونه باشه ! 
 اینکه اگر شما اعتراض کردید و اشتباه بزرگ زندگی شما بوده باید دید برای چه چیزی و چه هدفی و چه مقصودی بوده ؟  از این دست موارد تعویق زمان کنکور بوده ؟  خوب قطعا بی خود ترین کار بوده !  اگر فرض رو بزاریم برای بچه های پل ذهاب و طوفان و سیل و مواردی مثل بم و...  اون باز یک قشر و چند درصد از بچه های کنکوری رو عذاب داده ( منکر نا عدالتی نیستم ) اما این مصوبه کل بچه های مملکت رو فلج و خفه میکنه اگر این مطلب رو درک کنید.
ما هم خیلی دلمون میخواد راحت بشینیم مثل کنکوری های سال قبل پشت درس و بحث و... ولی با این مصوبه که بارها هم توسط من و هم سایر افراد مطلع اطلاع رسانی شده مثل همین جمله وزیر علوم که شما هم حتی اگر رتبه یک کنکور بشید ممکنه شما رو به ته دره پرت کنه کافی هست که هر فردی متوجه بشه واقعا نشدنی هست !  
بله با معدل 10  دیدیم پزشکی قبول بشند ولی ندیدیم که با رتبه 1 کنکور اصلا قبول نشند ! 

من هم با شما بحثی ندارم ولی وقتی در این تاپیک حرف میزنید قاعدتا ً توسط همه افراد خونده میشه و دیدم افراد رو به حرف های شیرین و خوشمزه دل خوش میکنید پس بهتر چنین نکنید.

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> دوستان نظام قدیمی یه مطلبی هست که میخوام باهاتون همفکری کنم.این مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش هست برای کنکور 401 اونم برای نظام قدیم ها=آن دسته از ديپلمههاي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسالمي كه ديپلم خود رااز س��ال 1384 به بعد در نظام آموزش��ي سالي واحدي يا ترمي واحدي دريافت نمودهاند و امتحانات يك‌ يا چنددرس آنها بهصورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابقتحصيلي موجود ديپلم )پايه يازدهم-سال سوم آموزش متوسطه نظام سالي واحدي/ترمي واحدي( به ميزان حداكثر30 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود متقاضي و بهصورت تأثير مثبت در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ ميشود
> متقاضيان داراي مدرك پيشدانش��گاهي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انس��اني، علوم و معارفاسالمي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيشدانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 91-1390 و به بعد ازآن دريافتكردهاند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها بهصورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمولاعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيشدانشگاهي )پايه دوزادهم-سال آخر آموزشمتوسطه نظام سالي واحدي/ترمي واحدي( به ميزان حداكثر 10 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجودمتقاضي و به صورت تأثير مثبت در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ ميشود
> طبق این مصوبه سال سوم رو معادل یازدهم گرفتند و پیش دانشگاهی رو هم دوازدهم.ما نظام قدیم ها اگه ترمیم بکنیم باید با دروس یازدهم امتحان بدیم .قطعا با دروس نظام قدیم امتحان نخواهند گرفت چون اینجوری برا ماها سخت میشه.کنکور با دروس نظام جدید ترمیم با دروس نظام قدیم.
> این هم مصوبه شورای انقلاب=سهم نمره سابقه تحصیلی برای سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در رشته‌های پرمتقاضی در سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان40 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1403-1404 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان50 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1404 - 1405 فقط پایه یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی و برای سال تحصیلی 1405 - 1406 و بعد از آن پایه‌های دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی خواهد بود.»
> تو سال 402 و 403 نوشته فقط دوازهم تاثیر داره.ما نظام قدیم ها هم دوازدهم نداریم بجز کسانی که تو پیش دانشگاهی 4 درسشون نهایی بود.بالا هم عرض کردم پیش دانشگاهی معادل دوازدهم میباشد. یعنی از نطام قدیم ها کسایی میتونن با دروس نظام جدید دوازهم ترمیم بکنن که 4 درسشون تو پیدانشگاهیی نهایی بوده.
> حالا جمعبندی =تو 402 و 403 واسه کسانیکه تو پیش دانشگاهیی نهایی داشتن تاثیر قطعی میزارن برای بقیه یا تاثیر نمیدن یا مثبت اعمال میشه.برای کنکور 404 که دوازهم و یازهم اعمال میشه ما نظام قدیم ها اگه خواستیم یک سال قبلش با یازدهمی ها میریم ترمیم.این نظر منه.
> منتظر نظرات پرمهرتون هستم .


یکی این متن رو واسه من ترجمه کنه .

----------


## ArweNN

> آدم نمیدونه بخنده یا گریه کنه یه زمانی بود امکان رشد از یه روستای دورافتاده وجود داشت الان چی ؟کنکور کم بود معدلم اومد به میدان فقط ناراحتم برای اون بچه های بی معلم و معدل پایین روستاها شهرهای کوچیک وفقیر که دیگه همه چی تقریبا براشون تموم شد


فاز اینایی که دلداری می دنو دوست دارم
کلا از دنیا ازادن  :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## S.akbari

> با توکل بر خدا و خلوص نیت اجراییش می کنن)


 باور کنید همین یه سال ها خیلی زندگی ها رو تغییر داده واقعا خیلی چیزا خبر نمیکنه ممکنه دیگه هرگز موقعیت اون یکسال تکرار نشه کی میخواد جواب اون عمر از دست رفته رو بده؟

----------


## ArweNN

> باور کنید همین یه سال ها خیلی زندگی ها رو تغییر داده واقعا خیلی چیزا خبر نمیکنه ممکنه دیگه هرگز موقعیت اون یکسال تکرار نشه کی میخواد جواب اون عمر از دست رفته رو بده؟


گفتم که مشاغل دیگه هست :Yahoo (4): ))) واسه بقیه دانش اموزا
همه که نباید دکتر بشن
پس کی کارگری کنه
رشته های پولساز برای پولدارا  :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## S.akbari

> فاز اینایی که دلداری می دنو دوست دارم
> کلا از دنیا ازادن ))


من خودم آدمیم که ذاتا مثبت اندیشم ولی به جرات میگم این اولین چیزیه که تو زندگیم نمی تونم دربارش مثبت فکر کنم

----------


## ArweNN

> من خودم آدمیم که ذاتا مثبت اندیشم ولی به جرات میگم این اولین چیزیه که تو زندگیم نمی تونم دربارش مثبت فکر کنم


وقتی با این مصوبه عملا حذف شدی
و تو مغازت نشستی با سواد نهم
می تونی مثبت فکر کنی

----------


## MYDR

> دوستان نظام قدیمی یه مطلبی هست که میخوام باهاتون همفکری کنم.این مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش هست برای کنکور 401 اونم برای نظام قدیم ها=آن دسته از ديپلمههاي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسالمي كه ديپلم خود رااز س��ال 1384 به بعد در نظام آموزش��ي سالي واحدي يا ترمي واحدي دريافت نمودهاند و امتحانات يك‌ يا چنددرس آنها بهصورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابقتحصيلي موجود ديپلم )پايه يازدهم-سال سوم آموزش متوسطه نظام سالي واحدي/ترمي واحدي( به ميزان حداكثر30 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود متقاضي و بهصورت تأثير مثبت در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ ميشود
> متقاضيان داراي مدرك پيشدانش��گاهي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انس��اني، علوم و معارفاسالمي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيشدانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 91-1390 و به بعد ازآن دريافتكردهاند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها بهصورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمولاعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيشدانشگاهي )پايه دوزادهم-سال آخر آموزشمتوسطه نظام سالي واحدي/ترمي واحدي( به ميزان حداكثر 10 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجودمتقاضي و به صورت تأثير مثبت در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ ميشود
> طبق این مصوبه سال سوم رو معادل یازدهم گرفتند و پیش دانشگاهی رو هم دوازدهم.ما نظام قدیم ها اگه ترمیم بکنیم باید با دروس یازدهم امتحان بدیم .قطعا با دروس نظام قدیم امتحان نخواهند گرفت چون اینجوری برا ماها سخت میشه.کنکور با دروس نظام جدید ترمیم با دروس نظام قدیم.
> این هم مصوبه شورای انقلاب=سهم نمره سابقه تحصیلی برای سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در رشته‌های پرمتقاضی در سال تحصیلی 1402- 1403 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان40 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1403-1404 فقط پایه دوازدهم به میزان50 درصد با تاثیر قطعی، برای سال تحصیلی 1404 - 1405 فقط پایه یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی و برای سال تحصیلی 1405 - 1406 و بعد از آن پایه‌های دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم به میزان60 درصد با تاثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی خواهد بود.»
> تو سال 402 و 403 نوشته فقط دوازهم تاثیر داره.ما نظام قدیم ها هم دوازدهم نداریم بجز کسانی که تو پیش دانشگاهی 4 درسشون نهایی بود.بالا هم عرض کردم پیش دانشگاهی معادل دوازدهم میباشد. یعنی از نطام قدیم ها کسایی میتونن با دروس نظام جدید دوازهم ترمیم بکنن که 4 درسشون تو پیدانشگاهیی نهایی بوده.
> حالا جمعبندی =تو 402 و 403 واسه کسانیکه تو پیش دانشگاهیی نهایی داشتن تاثیر قطعی میزارن برای بقیه یا تاثیر نمیدن یا مثبت اعمال میشه.برای کنکور 404 که دوازهم و یازهم اعمال میشه ما نظام قدیم ها اگه خواستیم یک سال قبلش با یازدهمی ها میریم ترمیم.این نظر منه.
> منتظر نظرات پرمهرتون هستم .


این با این :
نظرسنجی; آیا با مصوبه مربوط به کنکور 1402 موافقید؟

چه فرقی داشت ؟!

----------


## S.akbari

> گفتم که مشاغل دیگه هست))) واسه بقیه دانش اموزا
> همه که نباید دکتر بشن
> پس کی کارگری کنه
> رشته های پولساز برای پولدارا )))


آخرش چی میشه ؟خون دل خوردن مطمئنم بیش تر از نصف اونایی که الان پزشک و داروسازن و میگن شما فقط بخونین کارتون نباشه به خودشون میخورد اونوقت میدیدیم چی قبول میشن

----------


## ArweNN

> آخرش چی میشه ؟خون دل خوردن مطمئنم بیش تر از نصف اونایی که الان پزشک و داروسازن و میگن شما فقط بخونین کارتون نباشه به خودشون میخورد اونوقت میدیدیم چی قبول میشن


اکثرا معدل بالا نداشتن
الان مثلا داشتن مدیریت بازرگانی می خوندن تو دانشگاه با سوابق

----------


## S.akbari

> وقتی با این مصوبه عملا حذف شدی
> و تو مغازت نشستی با سواد نهم
> می تونی مثبت فکر کنی


عزیزم منم همینو میگم اصلا نمیشه مثبت بود حتی ۲۵ صدم درصد چون این طرح افتضاحه افتضاح خیلی دلم میخواد بدونم رستگار رحمانی ها اگر این طرح بهشون میخورد الان کجا بودن؟اینه که خون خونمو میخوره

----------


## S.akbari

> اکثرا معدل بالا نداشتن
> الان مثلا داشتن مدیریت بازرگانی می خوندن تو دانشگاه با سوابق


چند تا از فامیلای ما معدلشون ۲۰ مطلق شد الان یا حسابداری دانشگاه آزادن یا مدیریت واقعا متاسفم

----------


## ArweNN

> چند تا از فامیلای ما معدلشون ۲۰ مطلق شد الان یا حسابداری دانشگاه آزادن یا مدیریت واقعا متاسفم


من چند تا از دوستام که پزشکی می خونن معدلشون حتی 19 هم نبوده :Yahoo (4): ))
الان این طرحو ببینن خندشون می گیره

----------


## ArweNN

> عزیزم منم همینو میگم اصلا نمیشه مثبت بود حتی ۲۵ صدم درصد چون این طرح افتضاحه افتضاح خیلی دلم میخواد بدونم رستگار رحمانی ها اگر این طرح بهشون میخورد الان کجا بودن؟اینه که خون خونمو میخوره


رستگار رحمانی پدرش چوپان بود وضع مالیشونم خوب نبود
گفت درس خوندم تا زندگیمو عوض کنم
اگه الان می بود
طبیعتا باید غاز می چروند

----------


## MYDR

اونهای که مدام حرف بی ربط میزنند، حرف های دل خوشکنک میزندد ،  بقیه دارند میخونند شما هم بخونید، وای بجنبید عقب می افتید و الان بهتر شده و... !!!! این مصاحبه رو بخونند تا از زبون خود آموزش و پرورشی ها بشنوند و ببینند که چه فاجعه ای در راه است ! البته همه موارد رو پوشش ندادند الان اون قسمتی که بهشون فشار آورده رو بروز دادند !  تا قبل این ساکی مدام می گفت به به ! چه چه !!!  الان داره میگه آقا ما یه چیزی گفتیم حالا ، شما ترمز بزن.

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...88%D8%B1%D8%B4

----------


## S.akbari

> من چند تا از دوستام که پزشکی می خونن معدلشون حتی 19 هم نبوده))
> الان این طرحو ببینن خندشون می گیره


چیکار میتونیم بکنیم؟چه قدر قبل از ابلاغ گفتیم؟الان که ابلغ شده اونم یه نهادی مثل شورا به نظرت تغییر عقیده میده؟به نظرم دیگه یه خداحافظی تلخ با تمام آرزوها کرد

----------


## S.akbari

> رستگار رحمانی پدرش چوپان بود وضع مالیشونم خوب نبود
> گفت درس خوندم تا زندگیمو عوض کنم
> اگه الان می بود
> طبیعتا باید غاز می چروند



فقط اعصابمون بیش تر خورد میشه بنظرم فقط با اتحاد میشه یه امیدی داشت یه اتحاد حسابی سراسری

----------


## ArweNN

> چیکار میتونیم بکنیم؟چه قدر قبل از ابلاغ گفتیم؟الان که ابلغ شده اونم یه نهادی مثل شورا به نظرت تغییر عقیده میده؟به نظرم دیگه یه خداحافظی تلخ با تمام آرزوها کرد


شاید بعد انتخاب رشته ورق برگشت 
فعلا بخون  :Yahoo (21): خداحافظی نکن
من خانمم شما هم خانمی
می تونیم بریم دوره کاشت ناخن ببینیم
ارایشگری
کاشت مژه
میکرو بیلدینگ  :Yahoo (4): ))
واسه اقایون فعلا نظری ندارم  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## S.akbari

> شاید بعد انتخاب رشته ورق برگشت 
> فعلا بخون خداحافظی نکن
> من خانمم شما هم خانمی
> می تونیم بریم دوره کاشت ناخن ببینیم
> ارایشگری
> کاشت مژه
> میکرو بیلدینگ ))
> واسه اقایون فعلا نظری ندارم )


وای عزیزم حتی شوخیشم برام عذاب آوره منی که از تمام لذت های زندگیم به خاطر کنکور گذشتم حالا باید فراموشش کنم؟نمی دونم والا انقدر این مدت حرفای متنافض دیدم نمیتونم هیچی بگم ولی حرصم فقط از اینایی میگیره که میگن فقط بخون اونوقت خودشون زمان کنکورشو دیدنی بود قیافشون سر تاثیر معدل

----------


## ArweNN

> اونهای که مدام حرف بی ربط میزنند، حرف های دل خوشکنک میزندد ،  بقیه دارند میخونند شما هم بخونید، وای بجنبید عقب می افتید و الان بهتر شده و... !!!! این مصاحبه رو بخونند تا از زبون خود آموزش و پرورشی ها بشنوند و ببینند که چه فاجعه ای در راه است ! البته همه موارد رو پوشش ندادند الان اون قسمتی که بهشون فشار آورده رو بروز دادند !  تا قبل این ساکی مدام می گفت به به ! چه چه !!!  الان داره میگه آقا ما یه چیزی گفتیم حالا ، شما ترمز بزن.
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...88%D8%B1%D8%B4


اینایی که می گن فقط بخونین و امتحان بدین
حتی یه تست هم نمی تونن بزنن
کلا پرتن از ازمون و کنکور :Yahoo (21):

----------


## S.akbari

> اینایی که می گن فقط بخونین و امتحان بدین
> حتی یه تست هم نمی تونن بزنن
> کلا پرتن از ازمون و کنکور


تست؟زمان مدرسه واسه من یکی تشریحی عذاب بود به خصوص تو تخصصی ولی تستی همون تخصصی همیشه نفر اول بودم میدونی چرا؟چون ماهیت این دوتا کاملا فرق میکنه

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

مصوبه ی سراپا اشکال.خیلی ایراد داره.کیا نشستن اینو نوشتن؟
زمانی که بخوان اجراش کنن خودشون میفهمن چقدر داغونو مشکلداره
فقط وقتی بخوان نهایی 100سواله و تاثیر قطعی بدن میبینن عجب کاره داغونی کردیم.
بعدا میان میگن شکر خوردیم.کنکور طبق روال گذشته :Yahoo (6):

----------


## S.akbari

> *
> 
> دوست عزیز اونموقعی که مصوبه رو هوا بود و ابلاغ نشده بود گنده تر از دانش آموزاش نتونستن کاری کنن دیگه بالاتر از اینکه ۸۵درصد رای دهنده های یه طرح مخالف بودن موقع ابلاغ هم که دیدی رییس جمهور نظر وزیر علوم دولت خودش رو زیر پا گذاشت الانم که وضعیتیه که نماینده های مجلسم ماستارو کیسه کردن و ساکت شدن چون در نهایت اونام کار و جایگاه خودشون براشون مهمه و نمیخوان با شورا در بیفتن این وسط قشر دانش آموز براشون کمترین اهمیت رو داره شما برو آمار بگیر ببین چند درصد از نماینده ها با کنکور و بدون استفاده از هیچ سهمیه ای وارد دانشگاه شدن اون موقع حساب کار دستت میاد . پس دوست عزیز بالای سر این قبری که داری گریه میکنی مرده ای نیست شما تا خود کنکور ۱۴۰۲  تو این تاپیک آنلاین باش اگه اتفاقی افتاد . مکه هر سال چند درصد صندلی های دانشگاه رو به اسم سهمیه فلان و بهمان به نفع یه قشر خاص مصادره کردن شما تونستی کاری بکنی ؟ ظرفیت رشته های خوب از ۱۰۰درصد به ۳۰ درصد رسید . همون موقعم تنها کاری که از دست جماعت دانش آموز مظلوم بر میومد جنگیدن برای ۳۰ درصد باقیمانده بود الانم مثل همون موقع یا باید پولدار باشی بری از ایران یا خودت رو از کمترین روزنه باقیمانده بچپونی داخل*


والا همون کنکور سهمیه دار بازم شرفش داشت به این طرح این چیه اصن؟؟؟

----------


## S.akbari

> مصوبه ی سراپا اشکال.خیلی ایراد داره.کیا نشستن اینو نوشتن؟
> زمانی که بخوان اجراش کنن خودشون میفهمن چقدر داغونو مشکلداره
> فقط وقتی بخوان نهایی 100سواله و تاثیر قطعی بدن میبینن عجب کاره داغونی کردیم.
> بعدا میان میگن شکر خوردیم.کنکور طبق روال گذشته


شورایی که من دیدم عمرا بگه اشتباه کردم

----------


## Selfish

فکر کنم باید بریم دانشگاه بعد ۳۰ سالگی دوباره برگردیم کنکور بدیم : )

----------


## ArweNN

> تست؟زمان مدرسه واسه من یکی تشریحی عذاب بود به خصوص تو تخصصی ولی تستی همون تخصصی همیشه نفر اول بودم میدونی چرا؟چون ماهیت این دوتا کاملا فرق میکنه


کنکور سالای قبلو گفتم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## S.akbari

> فکر کنم باید بریم دانشگاه بعد ۳۰ سالگی دوباره برگردیم کنکور بدیم : )


والا با توجه به اطلاعاتی که خودشون تا امروز بیرون دادن سال به سال بدتر میشه شرایطش

----------


## S.akbari

> کنکور سالای قبلو گفتم


منظورتون فهمیدم عزیزم کلی گفتم

----------


## S.akbari

> این چند ماه هدف سه چیزه:
> 1-خیلی ها امسال انتخاب رشته کنند و برن دانشگاه
> 2-خیلی ها برن ترمیم کنن که هر طرف رو نگاه میکنی مشاورنماها دارن پیشنهاد ترمیم میدن به بچه ها میگن زوووود باشید برید ترمیم کنید تا تموم نشده (صف مرغ و گوشت) 
> 3- خیلی ها چند ماه درگیر این خبرها یا وسط کار کلا ناامید و نهایتا شروع صفری از بهمن و اسفند بشن (وقتی خبرش اومد که امسال مصوبات اجرا نخواهد شد شاهد این دست تاپیک ها در انجمن خواهیم بود: چطور از بهمن استارت بزنم؟ شروع از صفر از بهمن و ...)
> 
> وگرنه هرطور بخوایم فکر کنیم این مصوبه قابلیت اجرایی نداشته و نداره غیر حذف عمومی ها(که عملا اینم شدنی نیست با وجود هامون سبزی ها و ...) و برگزاری دو بار در سال کنکور (که خودش مشخص نیست دقیقا به چه نحوی؟! و اینم شدنی نیست چون شرایط و زیرساخت های لازم براش رو فراهم نکرده اند و غیر استرس زاییدن چیز جدیدی نداره) که به نظر خوب میرسید. بقیه اش چرنده.


الان داشتم اخبار چک میکردم میگفت شورا گفته که تمام سعی مونو میکنیم اجرا بشه طرح و نهایی ها رو الکترونیکی صحیح کنیم یکی نیست بگه تو یه شبه مجهز شدی به تصیح الکترونیکی امتحانات تشریحی؟

----------


## Amir.h.f

خیلی مسخرس که خیلیا هنوز به لغو این مصوبه امید دارن این مصوبه رو برای امسال 100 درصد اجرا شده بدونید ولی احتمالش هست که بعد امسال بفهمنن چه فاجعه ای رخ داده و از سال بعد دوباره کنکور به حالت عادی برگرده یعنی ما براشون حکم موش ازمایشی رو داشته باشیم که یه سال عمرمون براشون مهم نیست
درمورد اعتراض هم بنظرم دیگه باید وارد مرحله جدی تر از این مجازی های مسخره و کارزار شد که از اولم هیچ تاثیری نداشت فکرکن تو خونت زیر کولر بشینی بیایی توییت بزنی مخالفم اونام بگن چون تو مخالفی دیگر اجرا نمیکنیم پسر خوشگل 
باید حضوری وارد عمل بشیم اگر اعتراضی بخواییم بکنیم

----------


## Amir.h.f

و بنظرتون اینکه معدل 19 با 20 تفاوت تراز وحشتناکی داره میشه با 100 نمره شدن امتحانات از افت تراز وحشتناک جلوگیری کرد؟ یعنی تاثیری داره ؟

----------


## reza333

> الان داشتم اخبار چک میکردم میگفت شورا گفته که تمام سعی مونو میکنیم اجرا بشه طرح و نهایی ها رو الکترونیکی صحیح کنیم یکی نیست بگه تو یه شبه مجهز شدی به تصیح الکترونیکی امتحانات تشریحی؟


*می دونی الکترونیکی شدن منظورش چیه ؟ منظورش اینه برگه نهایی شما رو روی کامپیوتر میفرستن برای یکی دو تا معلم تو شهرهای مختلف تا اونا تصحیح کنن تحت این عنوان که دیگه کسی نمیتونه پارتی بازی کنه و به اشنای خودش نمره بالاتری بده . که قطعا باز هم راه درو و اعمال نفوذ به راحتی انجام میشه . دارن سر بچه ها رو با این اصطلاحات شیره میمالن .

از این که بگذریم ، اما اصل فاجعه همچنان سر جاشه و اونم اینه فرض کن معلمم یا کتاب کمک درسی که به من گفته ترجمه ی این بیت شعر یا این متن عربی میشه این جمله و من همونا رو توی برگه نهاییم مینویسم و اون معلم مصحح  ، به دانش اموزای خودش گفته این جمله درسته و جوابی که من از معلم خودم یاد گرفتم رو از جواب خودش کمی یا زیاد دور میبینه و به همین خاطر میاد مثلا 0.25 به من کمتر میده و همین کارش تاثیر زیادی توی تراز میزاره ، خب حالا حضرات بفرمایند ابن فاجعه رو چطوری میخان جلوشو بگیرن ؟؟ یعنی اگر هر برگه رو سه نفرهم تصحیح کنن بازم در نهایت اعمال سلیقه مصحح انجام میشه . خب حالا این فاجعه و حق خوریهای مسلم راه جلوگیری داره ایا ؟ هرگز نداره . انیشتین و فارادی و نیوتون و ... رو هم که بیاری در این مورد نمیتونن برای جلوگیری از خطای انسانی راهی پیدا کنن.  خب پس چرا امتحان نهایی رو با همچین باگ فاحشی وارد سرنوشت یه کنکوری کردید ؟
*

----------


## Amir.h.f

> *می دونی الکترونیکی شدن منظورش چیه ؟ منظورش اینه برگه نهایی شما رو روی کامپیوتر میفرستن برای یکی دو تا معلم تو شهرهای مختلف تا اونا تصحیح کنن تحت این عنوان که دیگه کسی نمیتونه پارتی بازی کنه و به اشنای خودش نمره بالاتری بده . که قطعا باز هم راه درو و اعمال نفوذ به راحتی انجام میشه . دارن سر بچه ها رو با این اصطلاحات شیره میمالن .
> 
> از این که بگذریم ، اما اصل فاجعه همچنان سر جاشه و اونم اینه فرض کن معلمم یا کتاب کمک درسی که به من گفته ترجمه ی این بیت شعر یا این متن عربی میشه این جمله و من همونا رو توی برگه نهاییم مینویسم و اون معلم مصحح  ، به دانش اموزای خودش گفته این جمله درسته و جوابی که من از معلم خودم یاد گرفتم رو از جواب خودش کمی یا زیاد دور میبینه و به همین خاطر میاد مثلا 0.25 به من کمتر میده و همین کارش تاثیر زیادی توی تراز میزاره ، خب حالا حضرات بفرمایند ابن فاجعه رو چطوری میخان جلوشو بگیرن ؟؟ یعنی اگر هر برگه رو سه نفرهم تصحیح کنن بازم در نهایت اعمال سلیقه مصحح انجام میشه . خب حالا این فاجعه و حق خوریهای مسلم راه جلوگیری داره ایا ؟ هرگز نداره . انیشتین و فارادی و نیوتون و ... رو هم که بیاری در این مورد نمیتونن برای جلوگیری از خطای انسانی راهی پیدا کنن.  خب پس چرا امتحان نهایی رو با همچین باگ فاحشی وارد سرنوشت یه کنکوری کردید ؟
> *


سلام خدمت برادر بزرگوار اونطوری که من شنیدم قراره به عنوان مثال تو درس عربی در مبحث ترجمه یک جمله به زبان عربی بدن و دو گزینه الف و ب باشه و تو گزینه درست رو انتخاب کنی که همین الانشم همچین سوال هایی تو امتحان نهایی وجود داره یا مثلا یه سری جملات عربی تو یه ستون قرار بگیره و یه سری جملات فارسی که تو یه ستون دیگه بعد جواب درست رو به هم وصل کنید یا به اصلاح مچ بشه که این نوع سوالات تو درس زبان خیلی بولد هست یا مثلا جواب های تک کلمه ای بیشتر شه یه همچین چیزایی

----------


## S.akbari

> *می دونی الکترونیکی شدن منظورش چیه ؟ منظورش اینه برگه نهایی شما رو روی کامپیوتر میفرستن برای یکی دو تا معلم تو شهرهای مختلف تا اونا تصحیح کنن تحت این عنوان که دیگه کسی نمیتونه پارتی بازی کنه و به اشنای خودش نمره بالاتری بده . که قطعا باز هم راه درو و اعمال نفوذ به راحتی انجام میشه . دارن سر بچه ها رو با این اصطلاحات شیره میمالن .
> 
> از این که بگذریم ، اما اصل فاجعه همچنان سر جاشه و اونم اینه فرض کن معلمم یا کتاب کمک درسی که به من گفته ترجمه ی این بیت شعر یا این متن عربی میشه این جمله و من همونا رو توی برگه نهاییم مینویسم و اون معلم مصحح  ، به دانش اموزای خودش گفته این جمله درسته و جوابی که من از معلم خودم یاد گرفتم رو از جواب خودش کمی یا زیاد دور میبینه و به همین خاطر میاد مثلا 0.25 به من کمتر میده و همین کارش تاثیر زیادی توی تراز میزاره ، خب حالا حضرات بفرمایند ابن فاجعه رو چطوری میخان جلوشو بگیرن ؟؟ یعنی اگر هر برگه رو سه نفرهم تصحیح کنن بازم در نهایت اعمال سلیقه مصحح انجام میشه . خب حالا این فاجعه و حق خوریهای مسلم راه جلوگیری داره ایا ؟ هرگز نداره . انیشتین و فارادی و نیوتون و ... رو هم که بیاری در این مورد نمیتونن برای جلوگیری از خطای انسانی راهی پیدا کنن.  خب پس چرا امتحان نهایی رو با همچین باگ فاحشی وارد سرنوشت یه کنکوری کردید ؟
> *


اصلا تمام اینا درست می تونن در سلامت کامل برگه ها رو تصیح کنن و این چیزایی که خودشون میگن مگه قرار نبود استرس کنکور رو کم تر کنن ؟اینجوری که هر امتحان نهایی خودش یه پا کنکوره اونم بدتر چون میدونی اگه بیست نشی کارت تمومه حداقل کنکورو آدم با هدف میخوند مثلا میگفتی من عربی فقط ترجمه میخونم قواعد نه بعد اون درصدی رو که باید بیش تر میگرفتی مثلا روی درسی میزاشتی که توش قوی تری و این خیلی بهتر بود میدونی سر هر امتحان نهایی چه فشاری میاد روی بچه ها ؟البته اونی که هم پولداره هم متقلب راهشو خوب بلده ولی بقیه....هر جاشو ببینی ظلمه

----------


## S.akbari

> سلام خدمت برادر بزرگوار اونطوری که من شنیدم قراره به عنوان مثال تو درس عربی در مبحث ترجمه یک جمله به زبان عربی بدن و دو گزینه الف و ب باشه و تو گزینه درست رو انتخاب کنی که همین الانشم همچین سوال هایی تو امتحان نهایی وجود داره یا مثلا یه سری جملات عربی تو یه ستون قرار بگیره و یه سری جملات فارسی که تو یه ستون دیگه بعد جواب درست رو به هم وصل کنید یا به اصلاح مچ بشه که این نوع سوالات تو درس زبان خیلی بولد هست یا مثلا جواب های تک کلمه ای بیشتر شه یه همچین چیزایی


بازم این چیزی از اصل موضوع رو تغییر نمیده حتی در سالم ترین شرایط ممکن برگزار بشه که نمیشه 
استرس بچه ها به طرز وحشتناکی بالا خواهد رفت یه کنکور میشه یازده ها کنکور بسیار سخت

----------


## reza333

> سلام خدمت برادر بزرگوار اونطوری که من شنیدم قراره به عنوان مثال تو درس عربی در مبحث ترجمه یک جمله به زبان عربی بدن و دو گزینه الف و ب باشه و تو گزینه درست رو انتخاب کنی که همین الانشم همچین سوال هایی تو امتحان نهایی وجود داره یا مثلا یه سری جملات عربی تو یه ستون قرار بگیره و یه سری جملات فارسی که تو یه ستون دیگه بعد جواب درست رو به هم وصل کنید یا به اصلاح مچ بشه که این نوع سوالات تو درس زبان خیلی بولد هست یا مثلا جواب های تک کلمه ای بیشتر شه یه همچین چیزایی


*این طوری که همه امتحان نهایی رو 20 میشن برادر من . امتحان نهاییا قطعا سختتر میشه ولی نمیتونه به سختی همون درس تو کنکور برسه . در واقع اگر این اتفاق بیفته نقض غرض مسلم حرف خود این اقایونه که گفتن اموزش پرورش به خاطر کنکور رفته تو حاشیه .
 اگر بیان سوالات رو چند گزینه ای کنن که دوباره یعنی قرار تست بزنیم ، خب این که همون کنکوره دیگه ، پس کو شعار مبارزشون با کلاسهای تست زنی ؟  

 اگر بیان به صورت دو گزینه ای و بله -  خیر و یکی دو تا جای خالی تک کلمه ای و به قول شما سوال وصل کردنی بدن که جواب دادن اسون میشه و راحت ملت 20 میگیرن .  اگر این کارایی که شما گفتی انجام میخان بدن وهمه ی سوالات یک امتحان نهایی رو اینجوری قرار بدن خوبه ولی امار 20 ها یا به فرم جدیدش امار 100 ها ، n برابر بیشتر از سالای قبل میشه ، اگر قرار سوالای نهایی همه این سبکی طراحی بشه ، همه استقبال میکنن ، چی بهتر از امتحان نهایی این مدلی*

----------


## ناتاشا

با این مصوبه قطعا خیلی از پشت کنکوری ها حذف میشن و هدفشون هم همین بود امیدوارم لغو بسه

----------


## Amir.h.f

> *این طوری که همه امتحان نهایی رو 20 میشن برادر من . امتحان نهاییا قطعا سختتر میشه ولی نمیتونه به سختی همون درس تو کنکور برسه . در واقع اگر این اتفاق بیفته نقض غرض مسلم حرف خود این اقایونه که گفتن اموزش پرورش به خاطر کنکور رفته تو حاشیه .
>  اگر بیان سوالات رو چند گزینه ای کنن که دوباره یعنی قرار تست بزنیم ، خب این که همون کنکوره دیگه ، پس کو شعار مبارزشون با کلاسهای تست زنی ؟  
> 
>  اگر بیان به صورت دو گزینه ای و بله -  خیر و یکی دو تا جای خالی تک کلمه ای و به قول شما سوال وصل کردنی بدن که جواب دادن اسون میشه و راحت ملت 20 میگیرن .  اگر این کارایی که شما گفتی انجام میخان بدن وهمه ی سوالات یک امتحان نهایی رو اینجوری قرار بدن خوبه ولی امار 20 ها n برابر بیشتر از سالای قبل میشه*


داداشم بنظرمن نمیشه سوالات امتحان نهایی خیلی سختتر از سال های گذشته باشه به چند دلیل:
اولین و مهم ترینش اینه که امار قبولی ها همینطوری پایینه و بیان سختترش کنن خیلیا مردود میشن و بالاخره زیاد نمیتونن سختتش کنن
دلیل بعدی که اوج ناعدالتیه فکر کن کسی که نظام قدیم یا همین پارسال  امتحان خیلی ساده تر از الان داده  قراره با کسایی مقایسه بشه که همچین امتحان سختی میدن؟ مگر اینکه بگن هرکی میخاد کنکور شرکت کنه باید امتحان نهایی همون سال رو شرکت کنه که غیرممکنه وگرنه فکر کن اقای x میره درس فیزیک رو ترمیم میکنه و نمره 99.5 از 100 میگیره بازم از اون نظام قدیمیی که 20 گرفته عقبه :///
بعدش ما الانم تو نهایی سوالات تستی داریم و شک نکن که برای کاهش خطا باید تو سوالات نهایی هم تستی با گزینه کمتر قرار بگیره
خب دقیقا نکته همینجاست همه میرن ترمیم میکنن 20 میگیرن بعد دوباره ملاک همین کنکور میشه

----------


## reza333

> داداشم بنظرمن نمیشه سوالات امتحان نهایی خیلی سختتر از سال های گذشته باشه به چند دلیل:
> اولین و مهم ترینش اینه که امار قبولی ها همینطوری پایینه و بیان سختترش کنن خیلیا مردود میشن و بالاخره زیاد نمیتونن سختتش کنن
> دلیل بعدی که اوج ناعدالتیه فکر کن کسی که نظام قدیم یا همین پارسال  امتحان خیلی ساده تر از الان داده  قراره با کسایی مقایسه بشه که همچین امتحان سختی میدن؟ مگر اینکه بگن هرکی میخاد کنکور شرکت کنه باید امتحان نهایی همون سال رو شرکت کنه که غیرممکنه وگرنه فکر کن اقای x میره درس فیزیک رو ترمیم میکنه و نمره 99.5 از 100 میگیره بازم از اون نظام قدیمیی که 20 گرفته عقبه :///
> بعدش ما الانم تو نهایی سوالات تستی داریم و شک نکن که برای کاهش خطا باید تو سوالات نهایی هم تستی با گزینه کمتر قرار بگیره
> خب دقیقا نکته همینجاست همه میرن ترمیم میکنن 20 میگیرن بعد دوباره ملاک همین کنکور میشه


*منم همین و گفتم دیگه ، امتحا نهایی بخاد این مدلی بشه ، دیگه 20 گرفتن یا 100 گرفتن کار سختی نخواهد بود چون پای سلیقه ی مصحح دیگه در میون نیست .  خوبه ، نهایی این مدلی بشه خوبه .*

----------


## R64

> سلام خدمت برادر بزرگوار اونطوری که من شنیدم قراره به عنوان مثال تو درس عربی در مبحث ترجمه یک جمله به زبان عربی بدن و دو گزینه الف و ب باشه و تو گزینه درست رو انتخاب کنی که همین الانشم همچین سوال هایی تو امتحان نهایی وجود داره یا مثلا یه سری جملات عربی تو یه ستون قرار بگیره و یه سری جملات فارسی که تو یه ستون دیگه بعد جواب درست رو به هم وصل کنید یا به اصلاح مچ بشه که این نوع سوالات تو درس زبان خیلی بولد هست یا مثلا جواب های تک کلمه ای بیشتر شه یه همچین چیزایی


اینکه همون کنکوره فقط با دو تا گزینه کم تر  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Amir.h.f

> *منم همین و گفتم دیگه ، امتحا نهایی بخاد این مدلی بشه ، دیگه 20 گرفتن یا 100 گرفتن کار سختی نخواهد بود چون پای سلیقه ی مصحح دیگه در میون نیست .  خوبه ، نهایی این مدلی بشه خوبه .*


باید ببنیم چه آشی برامون پختن  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
کل مصوبه پر از ابهامه خود شورا هم گیج شده نمیدونه میخاد چیکار کنه

----------


## MYDR

> *
> 
> دوست عزیز اونموقعی که مصوبه رو هوا بود و ابلاغ نشده بود گنده تر از دانش آموزاش نتونستن کاری کنن دیگه بالاتر از اینکه ۸۵درصد رای دهنده های یه طرح مخالف بودن موقع ابلاغ هم که دیدی رییس جمهور نظر وزیر علوم دولت خودش رو زیر پا گذاشت الانم که وضعیتیه که نماینده های مجلسم ماستارو کیسه کردن و ساکت شدن چون در نهایت اونام کار و جایگاه خودشون براشون مهمه و نمیخوان با شورا در بیفتن این وسط قشر دانش آموز براشون کمترین اهمیت رو داره شما برو آمار بگیر ببین چند درصد از نماینده ها با کنکور و بدون استفاده از هیچ سهمیه ای وارد دانشگاه شدن اون موقع حساب کار دستت میاد . پس دوست عزیز بالای سر این قبری که داری گریه میکنی مرده ای نیست شما تا خود کنکور ۱۴۰۲  تو این تاپیک آنلاین باش اگه اتفاقی افتاد . مکه هر سال چند درصد صندلی های دانشگاه رو به اسم سهمیه فلان و بهمان به نفع یه قشر خاص مصادره کردن شما تونستی کاری بکنی ؟ ظرفیت رشته های خوب از ۱۰۰درصد به ۳۰ درصد رسید . همون موقعم تنها کاری که از دست جماعت دانش آموز مظلوم بر میومد جنگیدن برای ۳۰ درصد باقیمانده بود الانم مثل همون موقع یا باید پولدار باشی بری از ایران یا خودت رو از کمترین روزنه باقیمانده بچپونی داخل*


خیلی موضوع پیام شما رو با لینک خبری که قرار دادم برام قابل درک نبود.
اما خب با هم صحبت میکنیم ...
  این که عده ای اون بالا نشستند و خون ملت رو میریزند توی لیوان و سر می کشن و باهاش سرمستی می کنند که هیچ شکی نیست ....
  در خصوص تعارض منافع و مجلسی ها و... هم به اندازه کافی می شناسمشون میدونم دقیقا چه سیستمی هستند ....بعضی نماینده ها هم زیاد پیشمون بودند پس می شناسمشون .

 اما موضوع من گریه سر قبری که نوش مرده ای نبوده نیست اصلا !  
من ذلت رو نمی پزیرم و در برابر ناعدالتی فریاد میزنم ....
 این طوری نیست که این مصوبه فقط مربوط به من ( تکلیف افرادی مثل من تا شهریور به گفته خودشون شاید معلوم بشه ) باشه و برای همه است .... 
همه اونهای که توی همین کوچه پس کوچه های حتی شهر تهران توی خونه های حیاط مشترک زندگی می کنند .... بچه های که مظلومی که با این مصوبه ناعدالانه ظالمانه و جاهلانه نابود می شند ! 
بچه های که هیچ دلخوشی ندارند جز همین کتاب و دفتر که سفت بهش بچسند تا بتونند زندگی نکبتی رو تغییر بدن ! کسانی در تامین معیشت خانواده هاشون سخت در فشار هستند ! نه شب عید دارند  نه تفریح و همه شب ها براشون شب یلدا است ... در حقیقت اونها هیچ کسی رو ندارند !
 در مقابل صفی از آدمهای که به بهترین مدارس و معلم ها میرند عده ای به صف کار و دست فروشی میرند ... درسته که کنکور همین الانش هم برای پولدارها است ولی غیرپولدار ها با تلاش خودشون اون اندک درصد باقی مونده رو امید دارند که بهش برسند ولی با این مصوبه بلکل خیلی ها سر بریده میشن.
من نمی تونم در مقابل این موارد بی تفاوت باشم ! شاید مشکل مستقیم برای من نباشه ولی مشکل دیگران و به خصوص بچه های همین مملکت مشکل من هم هست چون یقین دارم اگر من نسبت به این دسته از مشکلات بی تفاوت باشم یه روز نوبت من میشه که دیگران در مشکلی که دارم بی تفاوت باشند ...اگر تلاش های من باعث نجات ولو یک نفر هم بشه برام کافی هست. پس در جهت حق تلاش میکنم که بی شک از چشم صاحب حق دور نمی مونه.

----------


## diar82

> دقیقا فقط برای نظام قدیمی ها نیست دیپلمه های ۴۰۱ هم خیلی ضرر می کنن چون تا امسال معدل تاثیر خاصی نداشت و همه ضرر کردن ولی برای نظام قدیمی ها خیلی سخته چون میخوان دوباره برگردن تشریحی بخونن


سخته برای منی که دیپلم ۱۴۰۱ بودم با معدل کتبی ۱۹ بخوام برای سال دوم ترمیم معدل کنم! بخاطر ۱ نمره یا نهایت ۲ نمره
تازه ما که جزو مدارس خاص بودیم دروسی مثل سلامت و علوم اجتماعی رو با نمرات ۱۷ یا ۱۸ (بالاترین نمرات شهرستان) پاس کردیم خیلی  سخته با رتبه ای برای من به طور مثال که اگر قبول نشم مطمئنم لب مرزه ،برای محق شدن ارزوهامون بخواییم دوباره امتحان نهایی بدیم

----------


## MYDR

> داداشم بنظرمن نمیشه سوالات امتحان نهایی خیلی سختتر از سال های گذشته باشه به چند دلیل:
> اولین و مهم ترینش اینه که امار قبولی ها همینطوری پایینه و بیان سختترش کنن خیلیا مردود میشن و بالاخره زیاد نمیتونن سختتش کنن
> دلیل بعدی که اوج ناعدالتیه فکر کن کسی که نظام قدیم یا همین پارسال  امتحان خیلی ساده تر از الان داده  قراره با کسایی مقایسه بشه که همچین امتحان سختی میدن؟ مگر اینکه بگن هرکی میخاد کنکور شرکت کنه باید امتحان نهایی همون سال رو شرکت کنه که غیرممکنه وگرنه فکر کن اقای x میره درس فیزیک رو ترمیم میکنه و نمره 99.5 از 100 میگیره بازم از اون نظام قدیمیی که 20 گرفته عقبه :///
> بعدش ما الانم تو نهایی سوالات تستی داریم و شک نکن که برای کاهش خطا باید تو سوالات نهایی هم تستی با گزینه کمتر قرار بگیره
> خب دقیقا نکته همینجاست همه میرن ترمیم میکنن 20 میگیرن بعد دوباره ملاک همین کنکور میشه



لازم نیست سوالات رو خیلی  سخت کنند ! کافی هست با یک صدم یک صدم ها بازی کنند تا اون میزان مرتب سازی افرادی که میخواند رو بدست بیارند ! فرضا بین نمره 15 الی 20  یا 75 الی 100  بازی کنند برای رشتته های تاپ کافی هست.
 در خصوص اوج نا عدالتی حق با شما است ولی این شل مغز ها میگن میخواهیم با زیاد کردن واریانس ( داده آماری ، ریاضی مهندسی) میزان هم ترازی رو پوشش بدیم و مشکل رو مرتفع کنیم ! انقدر احمق اند.
 همه نمی تونند ترمیم کنند و 20 بشند ! بیست این سری با سری های قبل فرق داره شک نکنید نمیزارند که این طوری بیست بشه ! چون اصولا همین الانش همین موضوع رو در نقدها بهش پرداخته شده ! وقتی میگند که از 20 به سمت 100 میریم برای همین موضوع هست که تفکیک کنند ! ( که البته گند میزنند).

----------


## S.akbari

> سخته برای منی که دیپلم ۱۴۰۱ بودم با معدل کتبی ۱۹ بخوام برای سال دوم ترمیم معدل کنم! بخاطر ۱ نمره یا نهایت ۲ نمره
> تازه ما که جزو مدارس خاص بودیم دروسی مثل سلامت و علوم اجتماعی رو با نمرات ۱۷ یا ۱۸ (بالاترین نمرات شهرستان) پاس کردیم خیلی  سخته با رتبه ای برای من به طور مثال که اگر قبول نشم مطمئنم لب مرزه ،برای محق شدن ارزوهامون بخواییم دوباره امتحان نهایی بدیم


خیلی بدطوره که آدم برگرده بعد چند سال تشریحی بخونه یه جوریه

----------


## S.akbari

> لازم نیست سوالات رو خیلی  سخت کنند ! کافی هست با یک صدم یک صدم ها بازی کنند تا اون میزان مرتب سازی افرادی که میخواند رو بدست بیارند ! فرضا بین نمره 15 الی 20  یا 75 الی 100  بازی کنند برای رشتته های تاپ کافی هست.
>  در خصوص اوج نا عدالتی حق با شما است ولی این شل مغز ها میگن میخواهیم با زیاد کردن واریانس ( داده آماری ، ریاضی مهندسی) میزان هم ترازی رو پوشش بدیم و مشکل رو مرتفع کنیم ! انقدر احمق اند.
>  همه نمی تونند ترمیم کنند و 20 بشند ! بیست این سری با سری های قبل فرق داره شک نکنید نمیزارند که این طوری بیست بشه ! چون اصولا همین الانش همین موضوع رو در نقدها بهش پرداخته شده ! وقتی میگند که از 20 به سمت 100 میریم برای همین موضوع هست که تفکیک کنند ! ( که البته گند میزنند).


واقعا یکی نیست بپرسه که فقط میخواستید یه کاری کرده باشید؟این که همون کنکوره منتها در قالب ده تا امتحان پر تنش و حرف و حدیث مثلا خیلی از استرس بچه ها کم شد؟این که عذابه این که کابوسه شاید یکی اصلا نتونه ۲۰ بگیره فقط میخوام بدونم از نظر شایستگی علمی اگه بخواد نمره گرایی نباشه ۱۹ و ۲۰ چه فرقی میکنه؟مثلا می خوان بچه ها مفهومو یاد بگیرن ؟این که نهایت فاجعه اس این رسما نمره گراییه

----------


## S.akbari

> سخته برای منی که دیپلم ۱۴۰۱ بودم با معدل کتبی ۱۹ بخوام برای سال دوم ترمیم معدل کنم! بخاطر ۱ نمره یا نهایت ۲ نمره
> تازه ما که جزو مدارس خاص بودیم دروسی مثل سلامت و علوم اجتماعی رو با نمرات ۱۷ یا ۱۸ (بالاترین نمرات شهرستان) پاس کردیم خیلی  سخته با رتبه ای برای من به طور مثال که اگر قبول نشم مطمئنم لب مرزه ،برای محق شدن ارزوهامون بخواییم دوباره امتحان نهایی بدیم


باز بنظر من وضعیت شما خیلی بهتره یه سری از بچه ها معدلشون زیر ۱۵ هست مال زمانیه که فقط کنکور ملاک بود الان اونا خیییلی وضعشون بده و همین طور نظام قدیما بعد چند سال دور بودن از درس و مدرسه

----------


## _Joseph_

*این مصوبه بسیار بسیار ایراد داره و کاملا باعث ناعدالتی میشه . باعث ضایع شدن حق و حقوق میشه .واقعا چجوری میخوان این رو اجرا کنن؟؟

اصلا هر جوری فکر میکنم نمیتونم منطقی برای این مصوبه قائل بشم 

اینا اومدن یدونه شوکولات نشون دادن به اسم حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور ولی از اونور یه چیزی رو نشونه گرفتن که دردش بعد کنکور به جان میشینه 
خیلی ها فقط شادابی شون اینه که عمومی حذف شده ولی اینقدر این مصوبه باگ داره که اصلا حذف دروس عمومی به حلقم بابا تاثیر معدل و دوبار در سال کنکور و همینکه سه سال نهایی گرفته میشه و ......... کلا خیلی فاجعه است . رسما میخوان فک کنم از ترافیک پشت کنکوری ها بکاهن . هر چقدر فکر میکنم نمیتونم تصور کنم که این مصوبه به سود کنکوریها باشه . قطعا  به زیانوشنه چه دانش اموز باشی چه فارغ التحصیل این مصوبه زیان داره 

خیلی سمه اصلا این مصوبه واقعا سمههه خداییش
چجوری میخوان اجراش کنن*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سخته برای منی که دیپلم ۱۴۰۱ بودم با معدل کتبی ۱۹ بخوام برای سال دوم ترمیم معدل کنم! بخاطر ۱ نمره یا نهایت ۲ نمره
> تازه ما که جزو مدارس خاص بودیم دروسی مثل سلامت و علوم اجتماعی رو با نمرات ۱۷ یا ۱۸ (بالاترین نمرات شهرستان) پاس کردیم خیلی  سخته با رتبه ای برای من به طور مثال که اگر قبول نشم مطمئنم لب مرزه ،برای محق شدن ارزوهامون بخواییم دوباره امتحان نهایی بدیم


*باید ترمیم کنید 
اختلاف تراز نمره 20 با 19 حدودا 3000 تراز است / مثل اینه که کسی که معدلش 20 است ترازش 7000 باشد شما ترازتان 4000 است . شاید بگید این غیر ممکن است ولی وقتی یک آزمون به شدت آسون برگزار بشود همین است .*

----------


## S.akbari

> *این مصوبه بسیار بسیار ایراد داره و کاملا باعث ناعدالتی میشه . باعث ضایع شدن حق و حقوق میشه .واقعا چجوری میخوان این رو اجرا کنن؟؟ اینا که می گفتن کنکور همش شده تراز بازی و اینا حالا سوال اینجاست که این طرح اگه نمره گرایی و استعداد کشی نیست چی هست؟چه کسانی بودن که با معدل بسیار پایین شاگرد اول دانشکده شدن یعنی اونا هم کلاس معدل بیست نداشتن؟
> 
> اصلا هر جوری فکر میکنم نمیتونم منطقی برای این مصوبه قائل بشم 
> 
> اینا اومدن یدونه شوکولات نشون دادن به اسم حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور ولی از اونور یه چیزی رو نشونه گرفتن که دردش بعد کنکور به جان میشینه 
> خیلی ها فقط شادابی شون اینه که عمومی حذف شده ولی اینقدر این مصوبه باگ داره که اصلا حذف دروس عمومی به حلقم بابا تاثیر معدل و دوبار در سال کنکور و همینکه سه سال نهایی گرفته میشه و ......... کلا خیلی فاجعه است . رسما میخوان فک کنم از ترافیک پشت کنکوری ها بکاهن . هر چقدر فکر میکنم نمیتونم تصور کنم که این مصوبه به سود کنکوریها باشه . قطعا  به زیانوشنه چه دانش اموز باشی چه فارغ التحصیل این مصوبه زیان داره 
> 
> خیلی سمه اصلا این مصوبه واقعا سمههه خداییش
> چجوری میخوان اجراش کنن*


این رسما یه نمره گرایی کشندس واقعا فرق بین ۱۹ و ۲۰ چندان نیست  مثلا اونس که ۲۰ گرفته با اونی که ۱۹ گرفته خیلی متفاوت اند؟نه به هیچ وجه این طور نیست ولی این مصوبه داره به شدت نمره گرایی میکنه که بسیار خطرناکه

----------


## _Joseph_

*یه چیزی که هست اینه که همه باید ترمیم کنند برای کنکور همان سال چه معدل 20 باشی چه 19 
این مصوبه جوری فاجعه است که حتی اگر معدل 20 باشی باید ترمیم کنی باز چونکه اگر نهایی رو سخت کنن تراز ها متفاوت میشه و اونوقت تراز پایین معدل 20 شما با تراز بالای معدل 19 امسال و یا سالهای بعد سنجیده میشه 
ینی اینطوری در نظر بگیر که انگار اسکناس 50000 تومنی الان پشیزی ارزش نداره در برابر اسکناس 50000 تومنی 5 سال قبل همون پوله هااا ولی ارزش ش دیگه مثل قبل نیست / تراز دقیقا یعنی همین 
همه باید ترمیم کنن هر بار که میخوایدی کنکور بدید باید نهایی هم شرکت کنید . فاجعه است این مصوبه
مگر اینکه بخوان پذیرش رو جور دیگری انجام بدن که از قرار معلوم هم همین خواهر بود . با حذف زیر گروه ها مثل اینکه بحث تراز بندی حذف خواهد شد و نمره کل در نظر گرفته خواهد شد برای سنجش و پذیرش . و مبنایی رو ر نظر خواهند گرف 
کلا سیستم باید عوض بشه برای این مصوبه وگر نه با این سیستم و تراز و ....... این مصوبه فاجعه است*

----------


## S.akbari

> *یه چیزی که هست اینه که همه باید ترمیم کنند برای کنکور همان سال چه معدل 20 باشی چه 19 
> این مصوبه جوری فاجعه است که حتی اگر معدل 20 باشی باید ترمیم کنی باز چونکه اگر نهایی رو سخت کنن تراز ها متفاوت میشه و اونوقت تراز پایین معدل 20 شما با تراز بالای معدل 19 امسال و یا سالهای بعد سنجیده میشه 
> ینی اینطوری در نظر بگیر که انگار اسکناس 50000 تومنی الان پشیزی ارزش نداره در برابر اسکناس 50000 تومنی 5 سال قبل همون پوله هااا ولی ارزش ش دیگه مثل قبل نیست / تراز دقیقا یعنی همین 
> همه باید ترمیم کنن هر بار که میخوایدی کنکور بدید باید نهایی هم شرکت کنید . فاجعه است این مصوبه
> مگر اینکه بخوان پذیرش رو جور دیگری انجام بدن که از قرار معلوم هم همین خواهر بود . با حذف زیر گروه ها مثل اینکه بحث تراز بندی حذف خواهد شد و نمره کل در نظر گرفته خواهد شد برای سنجش و پذیرش . و مبنایی رو ر نظر خواهند گرف 
> کلا سیستم باید عوض بشه برای این مصوبه وگر نه با این سیستم و تراز و ....... این مصوبه فاجعه است*


واقعا...بسیار بی منطق و مسخرس

----------


## _Joseph_

> این رسما یه نمره گرایی کشندس واقعا فرق بین ۱۹ و ۲۰ چندان نیست  مثلا اونس که ۲۰ گرفته با اونی که ۱۹ گرفته خیلی متفاوت اند؟نه به هیچ وجه این طور نیست ولی این مصوبه داره به شدت نمره گرایی میکنه که بسیار خطرناکه


*دوست عزیز اگر این مصصوبه با این سیستم ترازی که مبنای سنجش و پذیرش هستش بخواد اجرایی بشه دقیقا همین پیش خواهد امد . و باید شما 20 همان سال را کسب کنید حتی 20 سالهای قبل هم شاید ارزشمند نباشد .
من فکر میکنم که مبنای سنجش و پذیرش نیز عوض میشه و دیگه تراز مبنا قرار نمیگیره و یا یک تراز کل در نظر میگیرن برای هر سال . ینی میگن که معدل 20 هر سالی رو کسب کرده باشید 7000 تراز تعلق میگیره 
19 باشید 6500 تراز 
18 باشید 5000 تراز ئو .......... 
چونکه خیلی خیلی تابلوعه که این مصوبه با سیستم فعلی قابلیت اجرایی نداره . حقیقتا هم فکر نمیکنم که اعضای این شورا اینقدر بی سواد باشن بالاخره خوب افراد تحصیل کرده ای هستن هر چقدر که بگیم و چنین خطایی از اینا یکم بعیده واقعا 
همین سعیدرضا عاملی 8 سال رفته انگلیس و امریکا درس خونده 
برگشته ایران دو باره رفته اروپا درس خونده . حقیقتا نمیدونم باید ائین نامه بیاد و ببینیم سنجش چجوری میخواد خودش رو وفق بده.حقیقا بنده به گفته های سبطی و امراییو ....... اعتمادی ندارم دیگه . همین سبطی تا دید عمومی حذف شده دیگه دست کشید و تسلیم شد*

----------


## S.akbari

> *دوست عزیز اگر این مصصوبه با این سیستم ترازی که مبنای سنجش و پذیرش هستش بخواد اجرایی بشه دقیقا همین پیش خواهد امد . و باید شما 20 همان سال را کسب کنید حتی 20 سالهای قبل هم شاید ارزشمند نباشد .
> من فکر میکنم که مبنای سنجش و پذیرش نیز عوض میشه و دیگه تراز مبنا قرار نمیگیره و یا یک تراز کل در نظر میگیرن برای هر سال . ینی میگن که معدل 20 هر سالی رو کسب کرده باشید 7000 تراز تعلق میگیره 
> 19 باشید 6500 تراز 
> 18 باشید 5000 تراز ئو .......... 
> چونکه خیلی خیلی تابلوعه که این مصوبه با سیستم فعلی قابلیت اجرایی نداره . حقیقتا هم فکر نمیکنم که اعضای این شورا اینقدر بی سواد باشن بالاخره خوب افراد تحصیل کرده ای هستن هر چقدر که بگیم و چنین خطایی از اینا یکم بعیده واقعا 
> همین سعیدرضا عاملی 8 سال رفته انگلیس و امریکا درس خونده 
> برگشته ایران دو باره رفته اروپا درس خونده . حقیقتا نمیدونم باید ائین نامه بیاد و ببینیم سنجش چجوری میخواد خودش رو وفق بده.حقیقا بنده به گفته های سبطی و امراییو ....... اعتمادی ندارم دیگه . همین سبطی تا دید عمومی حذف شده دیگه دست کشید و تسلیم شد*


آقای محترم شما منکر این میشید که نمره گرایی رواج پیدا میکنه؟الان دیگه همه میخوان ۲۰ بگیرن خیالشون راحت بشه یعنی هر کی ۲۰ شد نخبه بقیه خنگ؟اگه این طوره باید تمام قبولی های کنکوری سال های قبلو که معدل پایین دارن پرت کنن بیرون که تو بیست نبودی پس حقت نیست پزشک بشی من خودم از سوابق عاملی کاملا آگاهم دبیرستان جان اف کندی درس خونده و دانشگاه مکانیک خونده در آمریکا و دکترا انگلیس همه چیز تحصیلات نیست

----------


## S.akbari

> *دوست عزیز اگر این مصصوبه با این سیستم ترازی که مبنای سنجش و پذیرش هستش بخواد اجرایی بشه دقیقا همین پیش خواهد امد . و باید شما 20 همان سال را کسب کنید حتی 20 سالهای قبل هم شاید ارزشمند نباشد .
> من فکر میکنم که مبنای سنجش و پذیرش نیز عوض میشه و دیگه تراز مبنا قرار نمیگیره و یا یک تراز کل در نظر میگیرن برای هر سال . ینی میگن که معدل 20 هر سالی رو کسب کرده باشید 7000 تراز تعلق میگیره 
> 19 باشید 6500 تراز 
> 18 باشید 5000 تراز ئو .......... 
> چونکه خیلی خیلی تابلوعه که این مصوبه با سیستم فعلی قابلیت اجرایی نداره . حقیقتا هم فکر نمیکنم که اعضای این شورا اینقدر بی سواد باشن بالاخره خوب افراد تحصیل کرده ای هستن هر چقدر که بگیم و چنین خطایی از اینا یکم بعیده واقعا 
> همین سعیدرضا عاملی 8 سال رفته انگلیس و امریکا درس خونده 
> برگشته ایران دو باره رفته اروپا درس خونده . حقیقتا نمیدونم باید ائین نامه بیاد و ببینیم سنجش چجوری میخواد خودش رو وفق بده.حقیقا بنده به گفته های سبطی و امراییو ....... اعتمادی ندارم دیگه . همین سبطی تا دید عمومی حذف شده دیگه دست کشید و تسلیم شد*


بعدم شما بالاتر حرفای دیگه میزدی الان دقیقا موضع شما چیه؟ منتقدید؟موافقید؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> آقای محترم شما منکر این میشید که نمره گرایی رواج پیدا میکنه؟الان دیگه همه میخوان ۲۰ بگیرن خیالشون راحت بشه یعنی هر کی ۲۰ شد نخبه بقیه خنگ؟اگه این طوره باید تمام قبولی های کنکوری سال های قبلو که معدل پایین دارن پرت کنن بیرون که تو بیست نبودی پس حقت نیست پزشک بشی من خودم از سوابق عاملی کاملا آگاهم دبیرستان جان اف کندی درس خونده و دانشگاه مکانیک خونده در آمریکا و دکترا انگلیس همه چیز تحصیلات نیست


*نه 
خودم دارم داد میزنم که فقط باید 20 بشید 
آخه خیلی تابلوئه که این مصوبه با این سیستم سنجش سازگاری نداره . اگر بخواد اجرایی بشه و باگهاش رفع بشه و کمتر بشه باید سیستم سنجش رو کلا عوضش کنن . سیستم تراز دهی رو باید عوض کنن و تراز دهی متناسب باشه با نمرات وگرنه 25 صدم نمره میتونه جهش تراز وحشتناکی رو تو یه رنج نمره ایجاد کنه.
به نظرم آئین نامه بیاد درس میشه.ینی امیدوارم که تو ائین نامه باگهاش درست بشه . اصلا چجوری میخوان ائین نامه بنویسن خودش جای سواله و کی این ائین نامه میاد ؟؟
نمیشه زود زود قضاوت کرد که چه خواهد شد و .....
ولی با این وضعیت سنجش و پذیرش و سیستم اجرا بشه این مصوبه ثطعا فاجعه خواهد آفرید .*

----------


## _Joseph_

> بعدم شما بالاتر حرفای دیگه میزدی الان دقیقا موضع شما چیه؟ منتقدید؟موافقید؟


*من فقط احساسی عمل نمیکنم . همین 
موفق بخش هایی اش هستم منتقد بخش های ش هم هستم

*

----------


## S.akbari

> *نه 
> خودم دارم داد میزنم که فقط باید 20 بشید 
> آخه خیلی تابلوئه که این مصوبه با این سیستم سنجش سازگاری نداره . اگر بخواد اجرایی بشه و باگهاش رفع بشه و کمتر بشه باید سیستم سنجش رو کلا عوضش کنن . سیستم تراز دهی رو باید عوض کنن و تراز دهی متناسب باشه با نمرات وگرنه 25 صدم نمره میتونه جهش تراز وحشتناکی رو تو یه رنج نمره ایجاد کنه.
> به نظرم آئین نامه بیاد درس میشه.
> نمیشه زود زود قضاوت کرد که چه خواهد شد و .....
> ولی با این وضعیت سنجش و پذیرش و سیستم اجرا بشه این مصوبه ثطعا فاجعه خواهد آفرید .*


بازم اگه بخوان این قسمتشو درست کنن که من احتمال نمیدم به این زودی ها بتونن یه آیین نامه خوب بیرون بدن بنظرم واسه تغییرات حداقل از دوسه سال قبل همه رو مطلع میکردن که قطعا این اتفاق خواهد افتاد بعد ضمن سال آزمایشی امتحان میکردن تا آزمون و خطا بکنن خیلی هول هولکی فقط میخوان بگن حرفمون به کرسی نشست حالا سوای اینا مگه اینا نمیخواستن استرس کنکور رو  کم کنن این که شد یازده تا کنکور

----------


## S.akbari

> *من فقط احساسی عمل نمیکنم . همین 
> موفق بخش هایی اش هستم منتقد بخش های ش هم هستم
> 
> *


آره یکی دو بندش خوبه مثل برگزاری دو کنکور درسال اینطوری بچه ها یکسال مجبور نیستن صبر کنن که اونم باید براش فکر بشه که پذیرش چطوری باشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> بازم اگه بخوان این قسمتشو درست کنن که من احتمال نمیدم به این زودی ها بتونن یه آیین نامه خوب بیرون بدن بنظرم واسه تغییرات حداقل از دوسه سال قبل همه رو مطلع میکردن که قطعا این اتفاق خواهد افتاد بعد ضمن سال آزمایشی امتحان میکردن تا آزمون و خطا بکنن خیلی هول هولکی فقط میخوان بگن حرفمون به کرسی نشست حالا سوای اینا مگه اینا نمیخواستن استرس کنکور رو  کم کنن این که شد یازده تا کنکور


*موافقم 
*



> آره یکی دو بندش خوبه مثل برگزاری دو کنکور درسال اینطوری بچه ها یکسال مجبور نیستن صبر کنن که اونم باید براش فکر بشه که پذیرش چطوری باشه


*اتفاقا به نظرم همینش بده . کجای دنیا همچین کنکوری برگزار میشه اخه؟؟؟ نفراتی که دو تا کنکور مجزا داده اند یکباره پذیرش بشن؟ همه کساییکه میخوان پذیرش بشن باید آزمونی یکسان رو داده باشن اصلا اصل سنجش و پذیرش همینه 
*

----------


## S.akbari

> *موافقم 
> *
> 
> 
> *اتفاقا به نظرم همینش بده . کجای دنیا همچین کنکوری برگزار میشه اخه؟؟؟ نفراتی که دو تا کنکور مجزا داده اند یکباره پذیرش بشن؟ همه کساییکه میخوان پذیرش بشن باید آزمونی یکسان رو داده باشن اصلا اصل سنجش و پذیرش همینه 
> *


خب می تونن سوالات رو در یک سطح طرح کنن مثلا سطح سوالات کنکور اول و دوم به هم نزدیک باشه

----------


## S.akbari

> *موافقم 
> *
> 
> 
> *اتفاقا به نظرم همینش بده . کجای دنیا همچین کنکوری برگزار میشه اخه؟؟؟ نفراتی که دو تا کنکور مجزا داده اند یکباره پذیرش بشن؟ همه کساییکه میخوان پذیرش بشن باید آزمونی یکسان رو داده باشن اصلا اصل سنجش و پذیرش همینه 
> *


کدوم بندش از نظر شما خوبه؟ جدا معتقدم باید از دو سال قبل حداقل باید می گفتن کنکوری های مثلا ۴۰۰ قراره سه سال دیگه اینطوری بشه نه این که بالاخره بعد این همه کش وقوع ۱۰ ماه مونده به کنکور بعدی بیان تازه یه مصوبه رو بدون آیین نامه اجرایی ابلاغ  کنن

----------


## _Joseph_

> خب می تونن سوالات رو در یک سطح طرح کنن مثلا سطح سوالات کنکور اول و دوم به هم نزدیک باشه


*به نظر شما این امکان پذیره؟؟ اگر چنین کاری بشه کنکور پیش بینی ش میره بالا 
*


> کدوم بندش از نظر شما خوبه؟


*حذف عمومی و گسترده شدن ازمون تخصصی .
فقط همین بندش رو موافقم*

----------


## mina_77

> *به نظر شما این امکان پذیره؟؟ اگر چنین کاری بشه کنکور پیش بینی ش میره بالا 
> *
> *حذف عمومی و گسترده شدن ازمون تخصصی .
> فقط همین بندش رو موافقم*


خب عمومی حذف بشه
تاثیر ۴ تا عمومی نهایی نمیتونه صرفا مثبت بمونه که
قبلا اگر خوب نبودن تاثیر داده نمیشد
الان درصد کنکور هم نیس
نهایی هم خوب نباشه
بیان از کجا تراز بدن

----------


## S.akbari

> *به نظر شما این امکان پذیره؟؟ اگر چنین کاری بشه کنکور پیش بینی ش میره بالا 
> *
> *حذف عمومی و گسترده شدن ازمون تخصصی .
> فقط همین بندش رو موافقم*


خب میتونن بر اساس درجه سختی آزمونهای اون سال نسبت به هم تراز کنن

----------


## S.akbari

> خب عمومی حذف بشه
> تاثیر ۴ تا عمومی نهایی نمیتونه صرفا مثبت بمونه که
> قبلا اگر خوب نبودن تاثیر داده نمیشد
> الان درصد کنکور هم نیس
> نهایی هم خوب نباشه
> بیان از کجا تراز بدن


آره همون...عمومی حذف بشه نتیجش میشه این طرح...

----------


## reza333

> *موافقم 
> *
> 
> 
> *اتفاقا به نظرم همینش بده . کجای دنیا همچین کنکوری برگزار میشه اخه؟؟؟ نفراتی که دو تا کنکور مجزا داده اند یکباره پذیرش بشن؟ همه کساییکه میخوان پذیرش بشن باید آزمونی یکسان رو داده باشن اصلا اصل سنجش و پذیرش همینه 
> *





> خب می تونن سوالات رو در یک سطح طرح کنن مثلا سطح سوالات کنکور اول و دوم به هم نزدیک باشه


*دو کنکور وابسته به هم در یکسال خود فاجعست . یعنی چی اجبارا باید دو کنکور بدی و توی هر دوتاش عالی عمل کنی تا جاتو کسی دیگه نگیره . خب یکی نیست بگه احمقا این جوری که استرس کنکور ده برابر میشه.

اینا اگر راست میگن ظرفیت پذیرش و همچنین زیر ساخت فنی برای رشته های پرطرفدار رو واقعا افرایش بدن ، بعد دو تا کنکور مستقل برگزار کنن . یه کنکور تیر بگیرن برای ورودی مهر و یه کنکور اذر بگیرن برای ورودیای بهمن . با این کار استرس کنکور اصلا به صفر میرسه ، این موسسات مافیایی هم کم کم کاسه کوزه شون جمع میکنن میرن یا لااقل یه کم کمتر ملت و تیغ میزنن ،  از اون ور هم به قول خودشون اموزش پرورش دیگه میتونه از زیر سایه کنکور در بیاد و نیازی به این نیست که فشار مالی و استرس روحی و ترس و اضطراب امتحان نهایی رو هم اضافه بر کنکور  به بچه های مردم تحمیل کنن .

میبینید راه حل کاملا مشخصه ولی ذات پلید برخی مسئولین نمی ذاره این و پیاده سازی کنن.
به قول ضرب المثل معروف ، برخی از این مسئولین دولتی و حکومتی  رفیق قافله هستن و شریک دزد*

----------


## S.akbari

> *دو کنکور وابسته به هم در یکسال خود فاجعست . یعنی چی اجبارا باید دو کنکور بدی و توی هر دوتاش عالی عمل کنی تا جاتو کسی دیگه نگیره . خب یکی نیست بگه احمقا این جوری که استرس کنکور ده برابر میشه.
> 
> اینا اگر راست میگن ظرفیت پذیرش و همچنین زیر ساخت فنی برای رشته های پرطرفدار رو واقعا افرایش بدن ، بعد دو تا کنکور مستقل برگزار کنن . یه کنکور تیر بگیرن برای ورودی مهر و یه کنکور اذر بگیرن برای ورودیای بهمن . با این کار استرس کنکور اصلا به صفر میرسه ، این موسسات مافیایی هم کم کم کاسه کوزه شون جمع میکنن میرن.*


 منم منظورم دوتا کنکور مستقل بود نه دو مرحله ای البته این طرح معدل و تاثیر قطعی دست کمی از کنکور نداره ۱۰ تا کنکور به جز غول مرحله آخر که همون کنکور باشه در واقع دارن کاری میکنن که بچه های عادی از گردونه رقابت خود به خود حذف بشن و سمپادی و نمونه دولتیا یا غیر انتفاعی ها بیان بالا  قشنگ کنکور دارن انحصاری میکنن برای قشر خاصی قشری که دست کسی هرگز بهش نرسه بنظرم تنها کار مثبت این بود که امنیت همین کنکور رو بالا میبردن و کنکور سالی دوبار برگزار بشه

----------


## farzaddd

درسته این طرح به ضرر همه است ولی خیلیا خیلی قوی دارن میرن جلو،فرهاد مجیدی رو یادتونه وسط فصل دو مدافع اصلیشو از دست داد،اگر ضریب هوشیش پایین بود دادوقال راه مینداخت،ولی با قدرت به راهش ادامه داد،فرق آدما تو iq نیست این کنترل eq یا هوش هیجانی است که آدمارو موفق تر میکنه،

----------


## mohammad1397

> درسته این طرح به ضرر همه است ولی خیلیا خیلی قوی دارن میرن جلو،فرهاد مجیدی رو یادتونه وسط فصل دو مدافع اصلیشو از دست داد،اگر ضریب هوشیش پایین بود دادوقال راه مینداخت،ولی با قدرت به راهش ادامه داد،فرق آدما تو iq نیست این کنترل eq یا هوش هیجانی است که آدمارو موفق تر میکنه،


الان عاملی و کبگانیان دارن نظرات کارشناسی اینجا میخونن یادداشت برداری میکنن

----------


## alibestfriend

گمان نمی کنم عاملی و کشکیان و دوستان کاری بکنن که به نفع ملت باشه یادم نمیره عاملی کسی هست که پیشنهاد کرد اینترنت به طور کامل در ایران قطع بشه

----------


## MYDR

*یکی از مسائل پنهان دیگه ای که وجود داره :

 الان برای 1402 و 1403   تاثیر سال دوازدهم 40 و 50  درصد هست !
  برای 1404 به بعد سال یازدهم و 1405 دهم هم میاد !
  حالا کسی که سال 1402  و  1403  سال دوازدهم نهایی داده و سال یازدهم و یا دهم نهایی نداره اون وقت اگر برای کنکور 1404 و یا 1405 بخواد شرکت کنه باید چی کار کنه ؟
   یعنی بازم باید بره توی تراز بندی و رسما با اونهای که سال یازدهم و دهم نهایی دارند تراز بشه که نابود میشه !!!  یا باید بره دوباره نهایی های اون ها رو هم شرکت کنه ؟
  یعنی یک گندی زدند که هرچی بیشتر می مونه و بهم زده میشه بیشتر کثافت کاری که کردند مشخص میشه !*

----------


## diar82

> *باید ترمیم کنید 
> اختلاف تراز نمره 20 با 19 حدودا 3000 تراز است / مثل اینه که کسی که معدلش 20 است ترازش 7000 باشد شما ترازتان 4000 است . شاید بگید این غیر ممکن است ولی وقتی یک آزمون به شدت آسون برگزار بشود همین است .*


بنظر من اگه بخواد تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه باید فقط یک کار کنند اونم اینکه برای رشته های مثل پزشکی دارو دندان یا فیزیو سقف معدل تایین کنند مثلا برای ورود به چنین رشته هایی باید معدل کتبی بالای ۱۷ باشه،تا بطور مثال  تراز ۱۰۰۰۰بدست اورده بشه.

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> *به نظر شما این امکان پذیره؟؟ اگر چنین کاری بشه کنکور پیش بینی ش میره بالا 
> *
> *حذف عمومی و گسترده شدن ازمون تخصصی .
> فقط همین بندش رو موافقم*


 آیا امتحانات نهایی رو به دشوار شدن می رود؟
 زارعی، رییس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش
◾️ باید فارغ از حافظه محوری و به صورت استنباطی در امتحانات نهایی اقدام به سنجش یادگیری دانش‌آموزان کرد.
◽️ این روند را امسال آغاز کردیم و از طراحان خواستیم سهمی از سوالات امتحانات نهایی را به این سمت ببرند اما چون دانش آموزان ذهنیت و آمادگی قبلی را نداشتند سهم اندکی از سوالات را به آن اختصاص دادیم. در برخی امتحانات که حضور داشتم، دانش آموزان می‌گفتند سوال سخت بود و نمی‌توانستند پاسخ دهند یعنی آمادگی در آنها ایجاد نشده بود.
اخ اخ اخ........حاجی قرار نیس کار ما راحت بشه.
 قراره خود کنکور عمومی رو تو نهایی ازتون بگیرن. وای وای وای,,,, سوال تشریحیم ک تا دلت بخاد میشه سختش کنی و توضییح بخای از دانش اموز.سر یه واو کمتر میشه نمره نداد....
منطقیشم فک کنی میبینی باید نهاییا سخت بشن و تعداد سوالاشم بیشتر بشه تا بتونه مرحله اول تفکیک کنه.
مرحله دومم همون تخصصیا بهمین شکل جدا کنن همه رو.
در واقع همون کنکورو داری میدی اما ب ی شکل دیگه و اما با استرس خیلی بیشتر. نمره 20 یا 100 بیاری نیاری ....تخصصیو چ کنی....همون کنکور معمولی ک خیلی بهتره
هرجای این بقول نادری چیز شورا رو نگا کنی, همش اشکاله

----------


## S.akbari

> ������ آیا امتحانات نهایی رو به دشوار شدن می رود؟
> ������ زارعی، رییس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش
> ◾️ باید فارغ از حافظه محوری و به صورت استنباطی در امتحانات نهایی اقدام به سنجش یادگیری دانش‌آموزان کرد.
> ◽️ این روند را امسال آغاز کردیم و از طراحان خواستیم سهمی از سوالات امتحانات نهایی را به این سمت ببرند اما چون دانش آموزان ذهنیت و آمادگی قبلی را نداشتند سهم اندکی از سوالات را به آن اختصاص دادیم. در برخی امتحانات که حضور داشتم، دانش آموزان می‌گفتند سوال سخت بود و نمی‌توانستند پاسخ دهند یعنی آمادگی در آنها ایجاد نشده بود.
> اخ اخ اخ........حاجی قرار نیس کار ما راحت بشه.
>  قراره خود کنکور عمومی رو تو نهایی ازتون بگیرن. وای وای وای,,,, سوال تشریحیم ک تا دلت بخاد میشه سختش کنی و توضییح بخای از دانش اموز.سر یه واو کمتر میشه نمره نداد....
> منطقیشم فک کنی میبینی باید نهاییا سخت بشن و تعداد سوالاشم بیشتر بشه تا بتونه مرحله اول تفکیک کنه.
> مرحله دومم همون تخصصیا بهمین شکل جدا کنن همه رو.
> در واقع همون کنکورو داری میدی اما ب ی شکل دیگه و اما با استرس خیلی بیشتر. نمره 20 یا 100 بیاری نیاری ....تخصصیو چ کنی....همون کنکور معمولی ک خیلی بهتره
> هرجای این بقول نادری چیز شورا رو نگا کنی, همش اشکاله


اصلا امتحان نهایی ها باید سخت بشن تا بتونن تفکیک کنن فقط موندم هزاران معدل بیست سال های قبلو که در سال های مختلف امتحان دادن و زمانی که امتاحانا آب خوردن بود دیپلم گرفتنو چطوری میشه با امتحان نهایی های خیلی سخت امسال یکسان در نظر بگیرن ؟مثلا خیلی دقیقا؟داده های آماری بالا دارن؟جزییات دارن که چه سالی امتحان آسون بوده چه سالی سخت که نمرات تراز کنن بی عدالتی نشه؟یا مثلا میخواستن بچه ها از نمره گرایی دربیان عمقی و مفهومی یاد بگیرن؟این که خود نمره گرایی و استرس زاییه

----------


## farzaddd

تو این مملکت بهترین راه ورود به دانشگاه برگزاری کنکور بدون هیچ پیش شرطه،که اونم با این مصوبه معلوم نیست چی شد،عدالتی که شاید به مقدار کمی تو کنکور بود تماما نابود شد،این طرح به ضرر تمام کنکوریهاست فرقی نمیکنه دانش آموز یا فارغ،یکی از بزرگترین مشکل این طرح اینه که سنجش و آموزش پرورش دوتا نهاد جدا هستن باید تراز دهی کنن این موضوع با سیستم فشل و قدیمی اموزش ما فطعا برای تمام دانش آموزا چیزی جز ناعدالتی نخواهد داشت،بدترین مصوبه تاریخ کنکور بود،حالا بذارید جزییات بیاد اونجا بیشتر پرامون میریزه

----------


## S.akbari

> تو این مملکت بهترین راه ورود به دانشگاه برگزاری کنکور بدون هیچ پیش شرطه،که اونم با این مصوبه معلوم نیست چی شد،عدالتی که شاید به مقدار کمی تو کنکور بود تماما نابود شد،این طرح به ضرر تمام کنکوریهاست فرقی نمیکنه دانش آموز یا فارغ،یکی از بزرگترین مشکل این طرح اینه که سنجش و آموزش پرورش دوتا نهاد جدا هستن باید تراز دهی کنن این موضوع با سیستم فشل و قدیمی اموزش ما فطعا برای تمام دانش آموزا چیزی جز ناعدالتی نخواهد داشت،بدترین مصوبه تاریخ کنکور بود،حالا بذارید جزییات بیاد اونجا بیشتر پرامون میریزه


می دونید درد کجاست ؟ این جا حرفای ما که هیچ حتی حرف مجلس و فلان وزیر و معاونم هیچ اثری نداره و فقط دارن کار خودشونو می کنن و در نهایت کسی که ضرر کرده عمرش بر باد رفته و حسرت زده میشه کنکوریان

----------


## Arnold

بیان امتحان نهایی بگیرن اخرشم کنکور غربال کنه که چی بشه
امتحانات قراره سخت بشه از طرفی کنکور تخصصی با زمان بیشتر هم که قطعن دشوار تر از کنکور های اخیر باید باشه
اینا ینی پول نداری آدم حسابت نمیکنن
استرس بیشتر 
تقلب بیشتر
نا عدالتی بیشتر

----------


## Dillon

خلاصه قراره همه مونو بدبخت کنن

----------


## S.akbari

> بیان امتحان نهایی بگیرن اخرشم کنکور غربال کنه که چی بشه
> امتحانات قراره سخت بشه از طرفی کنکور تخصصی با زمان بیشتر هم که قطعن دشوار تر از کنکور های اخیر باید باشه
> اینا ینی پول نداری آدم حسابت نمیکنن
> استرس بیشتر 
> تقلب بیشتر
> نا عدالتی بیشتر


این رسما ساختن یه طبقه جدیده که کم از طبقه اشراف قدیم نیست هر کسی نمیتونه واردش بشه یه زمانی ما از روستا داشتیم که پزشکی قبول میشد ولی الان فقیه طبقه خاص و محدود میتونن پزشک مهندس بشن بقیه تو خواب ببینن

----------


## S.akbari

واقعا شرایط خیلی بدیه بنظرم هر کی میخواد ۰۲ پشت کنکو بمونه فرقی نداره نظام قدیم و جدید 
تا حد امکان تا جایی که میتونه انتخاب رشته کنه بره واقعا اوضاع خفه کنندس...چون بچه های دوازدهم امسال حداقل این فرصت دارن خودشونو تو این یه ساله بالا بکشن ولی پشت کنکوریای بنده خدا چه میدونستن قراره یه شبه همه چیز امقدر تغییر کنه و کارشون هزار بار دشوارتره

----------


## Carolin

عزیزانم قبلا هم کنکور مناسب فقرا نبوده 

اتفاقا الان اگر کل فارسی خلاصه بشه توی 110 تومن (درست گفتم همینقده؟) خیلی بهتره!(حتی بگید5بار ترمیم و 550 تومن!)

+

درمورد نهایی که میفرمایید نه کتاب قابلیت طراحی سوال سخت داره نه تمام کسایی که دیپلم میگیرن خواهان شرکت توی کنکورن!
ولی برای کنکور سرفصلایی که کتاب داده قابلیت طراحی سوالای سختُ دارن 

+
درمورد معدل هم که میگید واریانس معدلای دانشگاهها و رشته های خوب خیلی نیس ! اتفاقا 90 درصدشون همین الانم بالای 19.5ئن چون کنکور نهایی هم پوشش داده
( درهرحال شما قراره برید دانشگاه سوال تشریحی جواب بدین)

----------


## S.akbari

> عزیزانم قبلا هم کنکور مناسب فقرا نبوده 
> 
> اتفاقا الان اگر کل فارسی خلاصه بشه توی 110 تومن (درست گفتم همینقده؟) خیلی بهتره!(حتی بگید5بار ترمیم و 550 تومن!)
> 
> +
> 
> درمورد نهایی که میفرمایید نه کتاب قابلیت طراحی سوال سخت داره نه تمام کسایی که دیپلم میگیرن خواهان شرکت توی کنکورن!
> ولی برای کنکور سرفصلایی که کتاب داده قابلیت طراحی سوالای سختُ دارن 
> 
> ...


خانم محترم...کنکور با شیوه قبلی هزار بار بهتر از این طرح جدید چرا؟اگر اشتباه نکنم منظورتون از معدل بالای ۱۹ اینه که الانشم بچه های رشته های خوب معدل بالا دارن..بله دارن خب بیش تر بچه های قبولی کنکور معدلاشون بد نیست ولی توی همون کنکور با شیوه قبلی ما معدل ۱۰ داریم که پزشکی قبول شده و این یعنی فرصت دوباره به معدل پایین ها برای اثبات توانایی خودشون ولی این طرح جدید کلا این فرصتو از بچه ها گرفته و باید برن ترمیم اونم چند بار با کلی استرس یه کنکور شده یازده تا کنکور هیچ جای این طرح قابل دفاع نیست به جز اون بخش کنکور سالی دوبار....موفق باشید.

----------


## ArweNN

ازمون سنجش عمومی رو از برنامش برنداشته
ناامید نشید فعلا، گول این گرگای در لباس بره رو هم نخورید
که چیزی که صد در صد ضرره رو خوب نشون می دن و حرفای باکلاس می زنن
یا نادانن
یا حسود
وگرنه یه بی سواد هم می فهمه این سر تا پا چرت محضه
اینا دیدن اکثرا کنکوریا کم سن و سالن
یه حذف عمومی گذاشتن، بچه ها ذوق کنن
مخالفت نکنن
علنا با حذف عمومی با پنبه دارن سر می برن

----------


## S.akbari

> ازمون سنجش عمومی رو از برنامش برنداشته
> ناامید نشید فعلا، گول این گرگای در لباس بره رو هم نخورید
> که چیزی که صد در صد ضرره رو خوب نشون می دن و حرفای باکلاس می زنن
> یا نادانن
> یا حسود
> وگرنه یه بی سواد هم می فهمه این سر تا پا چرت محضه
> اینا دیدن اکثرا کنکوریا کم سن و سالن
> یه حذف عمومی گذاشتن، بچه ها ذوق کنن
> مخالفت نکنن
> علنا با حذف عمومی با پنبه دارن سر می برن


فکر نکنم دیگه چیزی تغییر کنه امید واهی ام دیگه خوب نیست هر چیزیم بشه کار خودشونو میکنن

----------


## ArweNN

> فکر نکنم دیگه چیزی تغییر کنه امید واهی ام دیگه خوب نیست هر چیزیم بشه کار خودشونو میکنن


نمی دونم سنجش رو چه حسابی عمومی رو حذف نکرده
به هر حال
ما ان چه شرط بلاغ بود گفتیم
خواه پند گیرند خواه ملال

----------


## S.akbari

> نمی دونم سنجش رو چه حسابی عمومی رو حذف نکرده
> به هر حال
> ما ان چه شرط بلاغ بود گفتیم
> خواه پند گیرند خواه ملال


والا ما نظام قدیمی ها چه بخوابیم چه نخوایم باید تا شهریور صبر کنیم تکلیفمون معلوم بشه ولی این رفتارای سنجش متناقضه از یه طرف اطلاعیه شماره ۲ میده از طرفی عمومی هست هنوز....

----------


## ArweNN

> والا ما نظام قدیمی ها چه بخوابیم چه نخوایم باید تا شهریور صبر کنیم تکلیفمون معلوم بشه ولی این رفتارای سنجش متناقضه از یه طرف اطلاعیه شماره ۲ میده از طرفی عمومی هست هنوز....


تا شهریور درس نخونی؟
بخون بابا
اختصاصی رو تا می تونی ببند

----------


## S.akbari

> نمی دونم سنجش رو چه حسابی عمومی رو حذف نکرده
> به هر حال
> ما ان چه شرط بلاغ بود گفتیم
> خواه پند گیرند خواه ملال


اینایی که من دیدم با لجاجت بی سابقه انجامش میدن تهش میخوایم چیکارشون کنیم؟

----------


## S.akbari

> تا شهریور درس نخونی؟
> بخون بابا
> اختصاصی رو تا می تونی ببند


[FONT=Century نه سر بلاتکلیفی میگم وگرنه آدم عاقل الان فقط اختصاصی میخونه تا ببینیم چی میشه Gothic][/FONT]

----------


## Arnold

> نمی دونم سنجش رو چه حسابی عمومی رو حذف نکرده
> به هر حال
> ما ان چه شرط بلاغ بود گفتیم
> خواه پند گیرند خواه ملال


دروس عمومی 
توی برنامه سایر ازمون ها هم هست 

لغو شدن یا نشدن این یارو 
حد اقل تا نیمه شهریور مشخص نمیشه 
البته بعید میدونم تا برگزار نکنن و نبینن چه گندی زدن 
درس عبرت بشه براشون.ولی نزدیک ترین تاریخ برای 
شفاف شدن کار همون اواسط شهریور خواهد بود

----------


## ArweNN

> دروس عمومی 
> توی برنامه سایر ازمون ها هم هست 
> 
> لغو شدن یا نشدن این یارو 
> حد اقل تا نیمه شهریور مشخص نمیشه 
> البته بعید میدونم تا برگزار نکنن و نبینن چه گندی زدن 
> درس عبرت بشه براشون.ولی نزدیک ترین تاریخ برای 
> شفاف شدن کار همون اواسط شهریور خواهد بود


نمی دونم چرا حس کردم به ازمونای سنجش مربوطه
به هر حال گفتم تا بساط انتخاب رشته تموم نشه
هر روز یه خبر می دن بیرون
تا بچه ها انتخاب رشته کنن

----------


## S.akbari

> دروس عمومی 
> توی برنامه سایر ازمون ها هم هست 
> 
> لغو شدن یا نشدن این یارو 
> حد اقل تا نیمه شهریور مشخص نمیشه 
> البته بعید میدونم تا برگزار نکنن و نبینن چه گندی زدن 
> درس عبرت بشه براشون.ولی نزدیک ترین تاریخ برای 
> شفاف شدن کار همون اواسط شهریور خواهد بود


اتفاقا خوب میدونن میخوان چیکار کنن میخوان پشت کنکوری و نظام قدیمی ها برن و ترافیک کنکورو کم کنن و از طرفی فقط قشر خاصی پزشک و مهندس و...بشنیه جور نخبه گراییه و البته بگم که تا همین الانشم کلی پشت کنکوری و نظام قدیمی پا پس کشیدن

----------


## Amir.h.f

> والا ما نظام قدیمی ها چه بخوابیم چه نخوایم باید تا شهریور صبر کنیم تکلیفمون معلوم بشه ولی این رفتارای سنجش متناقضه از یه طرف اطلاعیه شماره ۲ میده از طرفی عمومی هست هنوز....


دروس عمومی فقط تو کنکور حذف شدن تو نهایی هستن که نهایی هم قراره سختتر کنن پس دلیلی نداره که سنجش بیاد عمومی هارو از برنامش برداره

----------


## S.akbari

> دروس عمومی فقط تو کنکور حذف شدن تو نهایی هستن که نهایی هم قراره سختتر کنن پس دلیلی نداره که سنجش بیاد عمومی هارو از برنامش برداره


درسته ولی نه به صورت تستی

----------


## Arnold

> اتفاقا خوب میدونن میخوان چیکار کنن میخوان پشت کنکوری و نظام قدیمی ها برن و ترافیک کنکورو کم کنن و از طرفی فقط قشر خاصی پزشک و مهندس و...بشنیه جور نخبه گراییه و البته بگم که تا همین الانشم کلی پشت کنکوری و نظام قدیمی پا پس کشیدن


چرا ترافیک کم بشه 
درآمد معادل هزینه های لازم برای آمادگی کنکور 300/400 هزار نفر 
داوطلب پشت کنکور 
عملن نصف گردش مالیه کنکوره
بعد کسی که ترمیم پولی برگزار میکنه و کسی که قراره در سال  دوبار کنکور برگزار کنه چطوری   قید نصف سود خودشو   بزنه ؟

قلمچی و ماز نصف مشتری هاشون میپره  :Yahoo (20): 


این

----------


## S.akbari

> چرا ترافیک کم بشه 
> درآمد معادل هزینه های لازم برای آمادگی کنکور 300/400 هزار نفر 
> داوطلب پشت کنکور 
> عملن نصف گردش مالیه کنکوره
> بعد کسی که ترمیم پولی برگزار میکنه و کسی که قراره در سال  دوبار کنکور برگزار کنه چطوری   قید نصف سود خودشو   بزنه ؟
> 
> قلمچی و ماز نصف مشتری هاشون میپره 
> 
> 
> این


شرایط اصلا برای یه پشت کنکوری مناسب نخواهد بود خیلی پیچیده به خصوص برای نظام قدیم ها که فکر می کنن با این مصوبه کارشون تمومه...اونا زرنگ تر از این حرفان تا الان فقط کنکور بود  از حالا به بعد هم نهایی هم کنکوره می دونید ما چند هزار نفر داریم که معدلاشون خیلی پایینه و یا باید ترمیم بدن یا قید کنکورو برای هميشه بزنن چرا همیشه؟چون شرایط سال به سال بدتر خواهد شد گردنشون کلفت تر میشه مثلا خیلی جلوی مافیا رو گرفتن

----------


## Rubiker

سوالی که مطرحه اینه
این ترمیم معدل هم از نیمسال اوله و هم دوم؟
اگه فقط نیمسال دومه دی ماه یعنی از کل کتاب ۱۲م آزمون گرفته میشه؟
اگه آره چجوری میشه هم با برنامه آزمونا پیش رفت و هم تا دی کتاب ۱۲م رو تموم کرد؟

اسیر شدیم بقرآن

----------


## _Joseph_

*سازمان سنجش موظفه که حدوا 6 ماه قبل هر کنکور ثبت نام رو شروع کنه و طراحی سوال و چاپ دفترچه و ....... رو انجام بده چون این پرسه زمانبر هستش 
تقریبا از آخر شهریور باید شروع کنن برای ثبت نام کنکور اولی که پیش بینی میشه در بهمن خواهد بود.
ولی هیچ چیزی مشخص نیست*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amir_H80

> سوالی که مطرحه اینه
> این ترمیم معدل هم از نیمسال اوله و هم دوم؟
> اگه فقط نیمسال دومه دی ماه یعنی از کل کتاب ۱۲م آزمون گرفته میشه؟
> اگه آره چجوری میشه هم با برنامه آزمونا پیش رفت و هم تا دی کتاب ۱۲م رو تموم کرد؟
> 
> اسیر شدیم بقرآن


دوست عزیز
کلا ترتیب امتحانات نهایی اینجوریه (واسه یک شخص دوازدهمی) :
خرداد ماه امتحان نهایی میده ، اگه قبول نشد ، شهریور امتحان نهایی میده و اگه بازم قبول نشد دی ماه امتحان نهایی میده
پس دی ماه امتحان نهایی کل دوازدهم هست
اون داستان نیمسال اول مال مدارس هست
(تو مدارس بزرگسالان ، دی ماه هم امتحان نهایی برای بار اول میگیرن ، مثلاً دی ۱۳۹۷ امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم برگزار شد قبل از اینکه اولین دوازدهمی ها در خرداد ۱۳۹۸ نهایی بدن!)
پس هر سه نوبت خرداد ، شهریور و دی ماه امتحانات نهایی برگزار میشه.

----------


## Rubiker

> دوست عزیز
> کلا ترتیب امتحانات نهایی اینجوریه (واسه یک شخص دوازدهمی) :
> خرداد ماه امتحان نهایی میده ، اگه قبول نشد ، شهریور امتحان نهایی میده و اگه بازم قبول نشد دی ماه امتحان نهایی میده
> پس دی ماه امتحان نهایی کل دوازدهم هست
> اون داستان نیمسال اول مال مدارس هست
> (تو مدارس بزرگسالان ، دی ماه هم امتحان نهایی برای بار اول میگیرن ، مثلاً دی ۱۳۹۷ امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم برگزار شد قبل از اینکه اولین دوازدهمی ها در خرداد ۱۳۹۸ نهایی بدن!)
> پس هر سه نوبت خرداد ، شهریور و دی ماه امتحانات نهایی برگزار میشه.


ممنون بابت پاسخگویی
والا من تاحالا ترمیم نرفتم چون سابقه تحصیلی نداشتم، کلا بی خبرم از این داستانای ترمیم و اینا. متشکر

----------


## _Joseph_

*این مصوبه قطع به یقین اجرایی نمیشه و اطلاح میشه قطعا . اصلا خیلی چرت و مسمومه.*

----------


## Amir_H80

> ممنون بابت پاسخگویی
> والا من تاحالا ترمیم نرفتم چون سابقه تحصیلی نداشتم، کلا بی خبرم از این داستانای ترمیم و اینا. متشکر


بهترین کاری که الان میتونید شما انجام بدید اینه که فرصت رو از دست ندید ، پر قدرت اختصاصی ها رو بخونید ، شهریور هم آیین نامه میاد تکلیف همه روشن میشه پس بهتره تا اون موقع فرصت رو از دست ندید ، الان که عمومی حذف شده رقابت تو اختصاصی ها خیلی میره بالا ، چون اکثراً تو دو هفته فرصت آزمون آزمایشی میتونن بودجه آزمون رو برسونن ، در این شرایط فقط تسلط هستش که اهمیت داره .

----------


## mohammad1397

> فایل پیوست 100985
> 
> عزیزانم قبلا هم کنکور مناسب فقرا نبوده 
> 
> اتفاقا الان اگر کل فارسی خلاصه بشه توی 110 تومن (درست گفتم همینقده؟) خیلی بهتره!(حتی بگید5بار ترمیم و 550 تومن!)
> 
> +
> 
> درمورد نهایی که میفرمایید نه کتاب قابلیت طراحی سوال سخت داره نه تمام کسایی که دیپلم میگیرن خواهان شرکت توی کنکورن!
> ...


گردش مالی ادبیات حتی از یه سری درس های اختصاصی بیشتر شده بود آخر سر هم با سوالات ناجور و پر از ابهام  طراح همه این هزینه ها هدر میرفت البته امسال ادبیات خیلی بهتر سوال داده بودن

----------


## Rubiker

> بهترین کاری که الان میتونید شما انجام بدید اینه که فرصت رو از دست ندید ، پر قدرت اختصاصی ها رو بخونید ، شهریور هم آیین نامه میاد تکلیف همه روشن میشه پس بهتره تا اون موقع فرصت رو از دست ندید ، الان که عمومی حذف شده رقابت تو اختصاصی ها خیلی میره بالا ، چون اکثراً تو دو هفته فرصت آزمون آزمایشی میتونن بودجه آزمون رو برسونن ، در این شرایط فقط تسلط هستش که اهمیت داره .


به نظر عاقلانه ترین کار هم همینه. ممنونم

----------


## Amir.h.f

> *این مصوبه قطع به یقین اجرایی نمیشه و اطلاح میشه قطعا . اصلا خیلی چرت و مسمومه.*


​اینطوری که پیش بینی نمیشه خیلی جدی دارن دنبال میکنن

----------


## جلال ۱۴۷

چرا تکلیفمونا مشخص نمیکنن دقیق
بلا تکلیفی خیلی بده خیلی
خدا ازشون نگذره فقط

----------


## S.akbari

> *این مصوبه قطع به یقین اجرایی نمیشه و اطلاح میشه قطعا . اصلا خیلی چرت و مسمومه.*


چنان اجراش کنن که همه متحیر بمونن وقتی که پور عباس میاد میگه تا یه سال قبل اطلاع رسانی باید بشه وگرنه طبق قانون(کلمه قانونی رو دقت کنید)طبق رواله قبله؟این اگر نشون دهنده بی قانونی نیست پس چیه؟بعد جالبه چطور بعد دو روز یکهو قانون عوض شد و مصوبه لازم الاجراس؟ از همینجا بفهمید که آخرش چی میشه خیلی خیلی سادس اجرا میشود اصلا براشون مهم نیست که چی خواهد شد فقط لجبازی این رسما ساختن یه طبقه جدیده که کم از طبقه اشراف قدیم نیست هر کسی نمیتونه واردش بشه یه زمانی ما از روستا داشتیم که پزشکی قبول میشد ولی الان فقیه طبقه خاص و محدود میتونن پزشک مهندس بشن بقیه تو خواب ببینن

----------


## _Joseph_

*خدایی رو ببینید که چی میگه در رابطه با تاثیر معدل 

*

----------


## harisondoc

> *این مصوبه قطع به یقین اجرایی نمیشه و اطلاح میشه قطعا . اصلا خیلی چرت و مسمومه.*


حرفتو کاملا قبول دارم و اجرا نمیشه ببین کی گفتم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## MYDR

> حرفتو کاملا قبول دارم و اجرا نمیشه ببین کی گفتم


شما از همین الانش اشتباه گفتید.
به شما و به همه اونهای که میگن نمیشه، میگم اجرا میشه اون هم چه جورش هم !  
فقط 2 ماه فرصت باقی مونده تا قبل از نظر شورای سنجش و پذیرش کاری کرد وگرنه می بینید که همه غلام حلقه به گوش هستند ... پس با این حرفها بچه ها رو دلداری الکی ندیم.
 حکم حکومتی صادر شده ! کار یه وزیر و یه مجلس و.... نیستش که به راحتی بشه گفت خوب یه چیزی گفتند حالا نمیشه .... این سری با همه سری ها فرق داره.

----------


## Elnaz07

> *خدایی رو ببینید که چی میگه در رابطه با تاثیر معدل 
> 
> *


بابا معدل مستقیم یعنی نابودی ،حالا یه عده خوش خیال میگن کاری که شده باید ترمیم کنیم بزار ۴۰۲ برگزار بشه تا ببینن با معدل بالای ۱۹ ،باعث عدم قبولیشون شده ..تاثیر مستقیم یعنی اول باید ۲۰ باشی تا بتونی وارد رقابت بشی ،حالا یه عده میان میگن کسایی بودن با معدل پایین قبول شدن درسته ولی گذشت چون همین الان بالای چند ده هزار نفر ۲۰ هستن ،

----------


## Elnaz07

> شما از همین الانش اشتباه گفتید.
> به شما و به همه اونهای که میگن نمیشه، میگم اجرا میشه اون هم چه جورش هم !  
> فقط 2 ماه فرصت باقی مونده تا قبل از نظر شورای سنجش و پذیرش کاری کرد وگرنه می بینید که همه غلام حلقه به گوش هستند ... پس با این حرفها بچه ها رو دلداری الکی ندیم.
>  حکم حکومتی صادر شده ! کار یه وزیر و یه مجلس و.... نیستش که به راحتی بشه گفت خوب یه چیزی گفتند حالا نمیشه .... این سری با همه سری ها فرق داره.


آقا ما چیکار میتونیم انجام بدیم ،اینا زیر قول قرار قانون زدن که اجراش کنن ،اون همه اعتراض کارزار چی شد یه ذره توجه کردن یجوری فشار اوردن که سنجش زد زیر حرفش  لعنت بهشون

----------


## muhammadd

تکلیف اونایی که دیپلمشون متفاوته چیه ؟ اگه تو آیین نامه بیان بگن باید دیپلم مجدد داشته باشن چی ؟ مگه برای دیپلم مجدد نباید کارت پایان خدمت داشته باشن؟ اینجوری اونی که دیپلمش متفاوته و سربازی نرفته باید چیکار کنه؟

----------


## harisondoc

> شما از همین الانش اشتباه گفتید.
> به شما و به همه اونهای که میگن نمیشه، میگم اجرا میشه اون هم چه جورش هم !  
> فقط 2 ماه فرصت باقی مونده تا قبل از نظر شورای سنجش و پذیرش کاری کرد وگرنه می بینید که همه غلام حلقه به گوش هستند ... پس با این حرفها بچه ها رو دلداری الکی ندیم.
>  حکم حکومتی صادر شده ! کار یه وزیر و یه مجلس و.... نیستش که به راحتی بشه گفت خوب یه چیزی گفتند حالا نمیشه .... این سری با همه سری ها فرق داره.


نگاه کن من چیزی از این سیاست ها اینا نمیدونم هیچ اطلاعی ندارم 
فقط میدونم یه خدایی من دارم که از همه اینا بزرگتره با یه اشاره کن فیکون میکنه بخاطر همین خیالم راحته اگه هم نشه قطعا یه راهی میذاره برا موفقیت

----------


## Selfish

> نگاه کن من چیزی از این سیاست ها اینا نمیدونم هیچ اطلاعی ندارم 
> فقط میدونم یه خدایی من دارم که از همه اینا بزرگتره با یه اشاره کن فیکون میکنه بخاطر همین خیالم راحته اگه هم نشه قطعا یه راهی میذاره برا موفقیت


پس بشین دعا کن تا اعمال نکنند : ))))))))))

----------


## S.akbari

> نگاه کن من چیزی از این سیاست ها اینا نمیدونم هیچ اطلاعی ندارم 
> فقط میدونم یه خدایی من دارم که از همه اینا بزرگتره با یه اشاره کن فیکون میکنه بخاطر همین خیالم راحته اگه هم نشه قطعا یه راهی میذاره برا موفقیت


عزیز دلم...خداوند آرامش دهنده قلب هاست و هر وقت که در موقعیت بدی بودیم به بهترین نحو کمک کرده خیلی اعتقادت قشنگه مطمئنا خداوند نمی گذاره چیز بدی برای موجوداتی که انقدر بهشون عشق داره رقم بخوره.

----------


## S.akbari

> پس بشین دعا کن تا اعمال نکنند : ))))))))))


من خودم معتقدم که باید حرکتی کنیم و نذاریم اما هرگز اراده خدا رو دست کم نگیر کار رو خداوند درست می کنه

----------


## S.akbari

> پس بشین دعا کن تا اعمال نکنند : ))))))))))


خدا با ماست ولی اگر شما خیلی نگرانی خب جنبشی حرکتی نامه ای تجمعی چیزی میتونه موثر باشه بنظرم اتحاد و نشون دادن خودمون نه فقط در مجازی بلکه در فضای حقیقی و با اتحاد همه

----------


## MYDR

> آقا ما چیکار میتونیم انجام بدیم ،اینا زیر قول قرار قانون زدن که اجراش کنن ،اون همه اعتراض کارزار چی شد یه ذره توجه کردن یجوری فشار اوردن که سنجش زد زیر حرفش  لعنت بهشون


نصف صفحه نوشتم نمی دونم چرا بعد از ارسال رفت به حالت وریفای و بعدش هم صفحه سفید موند و نوشته هام پرید و دوباره نوشتنش ....

----------


## S.akbari

> نصف صفحه نوشتم نمی دونم چرا بعد از ارسال رفت به حالت وریفای و بعدش هم صفحه سفید موند و نوشته هام پرید و دوباره نوشتنش ....


بنظرم بهترین راه توی این شرایط از دست ندان آرامش و درس خوندنه اونم تخصصی تا ببینیم چی میشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> تکلیف اونایی که دیپلمشون متفاوته چیه ؟ اگه تو آیین نامه بیان بگن باید دیپلم مجدد داشته باشن چی ؟ مگه برای دیپلم مجدد نباید کارت پایان خدمت داشته باشن؟ اینجوری اونی که دیپلمش متفاوته و سربازی نرفته باید چیکار کنه؟


هنوز که آیین نامه نیومده ولی زده بود تا 1404 نیازی به تطابق دیپلم نیست ولی  اگه بخوان اجرا کنن بهتره همون گروه اموزشی دیپلم بگیری و شرایطت مثل نظام جدیدا بکنی و بعیده دیپلم مجدد نیازی به کارت پایان خدمت داشته باشه  , اینا مصوبشون مثلا برای اصلاح وضع مدارس هست و پشت کنکوری ها باید خودشون تطبیق بدن ، برای همین هم حداقل صد هزار نفر از جمعیت تجربی سال اینده کم میشه اگه بخوان این اجرا کنن

----------


## MYDR

> نگاه کن من چیزی از این سیاست ها اینا نمیدونم هیچ اطلاعی ندارم 
> فقط میدونم یه خدایی من دارم که از همه اینا بزرگتره با یه اشاره کن فیکون میکنه بخاطر همین خیالم راحته اگه هم نشه قطعا یه راهی میذاره برا موفقیت


این حرف حسی و اعتقادی شما سر جای خودش زیبا و...  قصد نفی و رد اونو ندارم و گرنه در این خصوص میتونم ساعت ها حرف بزنم ! 
 اما این که می گید اگر نشه ..... ! خیلی راحت بیانش کردید اگر نشه ! یا شما خیلی درگیر این وضعیت کنکور نیستید ، یا براتون تاثیر خاصی نداره ! و یا از دیدگاه دیگه ، خودتون رو براش آماده کردید و یا اینکه راحت میتونید با یه سری چیزا کنار بیایید ! به خاطر همین یه حس خوب دارید و خیالتون راحت هست. 
در راستای همون کن فیکون آیا مبارزه در مقابل ظلم و دفاع از مظلوم چیزی نفرمدند ؟ سکوت در مقابل ظلم، مشارکت با ظالمان است  ؟

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

دوستان یه سوال،من دیپلم نظام قدیم تجربی رو دارم و پایان خدمت هم دارم،ایا میتونم دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی رو بگیرم؟یعنی آیا میتونم دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو بگیرم؟

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

اگه دیپلم مجدد نمیتونم بگیرم آیا الان میتونم برم ترمیم معدل بدم؟

----------


## farzaddd

> اگه دیپلم مجدد نمیتونم بگیرم آیا الان میتونم برم ترمیم معدل بدم؟


داداش یکی از بحثای مهم اصلا اصلی ترین بحث این تایپیک همین بود تا الان

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> داداش یکی از بحثای مهم اصلا اصلی ترین بحث این تایپیک همین بود تا الان


آها،واقعیتش این تایپک رو دنبال نمیکردم،ممنون بابت راهنماییت،پس صبر میکنم تا جواب قطعی بیاد

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *خدایی رو ببینید که چی میگه در رابطه با تاثیر معدل 
> 
> *


یه زمان سازمان سنجش چه ابهتی داشت چقدر حساب میبرد ادم ازش این پورعباس قشنگ شده برده شورا

----------


## mohammad_kh199

دوستان عزیز این مصوبه قطعا اجرا میشه توصیه ام به عنوان یه دوست اینه که برید بشینید بخونید حسابی هیچ‌ راهی نیست هیچچچی من خودم بارها برای تاثیر معدل جنگیدم ولی اینبار دستور دیگه از بالاست برید بشینید بخونید یجور نشه اسفند شده و هنوز درگیری حواشی این معدل هستین...ظلمه بخدا ظلمه اما من و تو چی هستیم مگه تو این مملکت؟

----------


## S.akbari

> دوستان عزیز این مصوبه قطعا اجرا میشه توصیه ام به عنوان یه دوست اینه که برید بشینید بخونید حسابی هیچ‌ راهی نیست هیچچچی من خودم بارها برای تاثیر معدل جنگیدم ولی اینبار دستور دیگه از بالاست برید بشینید بخونید یجور نشه اسفند شده و هنوز درگیری حواشی این معدل هستین...ظلمه بخدا ظلمه اما من و تو چی هستیم مگه تو این مملکت؟


موافقم واقعا..این جا دور هم جمع شدیم مدام داریم خودمون برای خودمون تجزیه تحلیل می کنیم بهترین کار درس خوندنه بچه ها فعلا تخصصی ها رو عالی بخونن تا شهریور که پشیمونی توش نباشه بعدا حتی اگه اجرا شد عقب نمونن و وضع بدتر از این نشه اونایی که امسال کنکور دادن تا جایی که میتونن انتخاب رشته کنن و امسال برن مگر اونایی که واقعا دنبال هدف خاصی   
هستن

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> دوستان یه سوال،من دیپلم نظام قدیم تجربی رو دارم و پایان خدمت هم دارم،ایا میتونم دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی رو بگیرم؟یعنی آیا میتونم دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو بگیرم؟


میدونید چیش جالبه ؟ 
جالبش اینه که آموزش پرورش رشت و فومن و اصفهان و تهران ، حضوری رفتم پرسیدم .
همه‌شون بالاتفاق گفتند که :
کسی که دیپلم تجربی ن‌قدیم داره ، نمیتونه دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید تجربی بگیره ( یعنی دیپلم مجدد در رشته‌ی متناظر ، مجاز نیست ) .
از طرفی هم گفتند که نظام قدیم ها تا شهریور ۹۹ فرصت ترمیم داشتند و بخش نامه دارند که دیگه اجازه‌ی ترمیم ندارند ( مگر بخش نامه‌ی جدیدی بیاد )
نکته‌ی جالب بعدی اینه که اگر دیپلم غیر متناظر بگیرید ( مثلا دیپلم نظام جدید ریاضی برای کسی دیپلم نظام قدیم تجربی داشته ) ، نمیتونید با دیپلم جدیدتون کنکور غیر مرتبط ( مثلا با دیپلم نظام جدید ریاضی ، کنکور تجربی ) بدید .
.
بعله ... دقیقا سیرک هستش .

----------


## Amir_H80

> میدونید چیش جالبه ؟ 
> جالبش اینه که آموزش پرورش رشت و فومن و اصفهان و تهران ، حضوری رفتم پرسیدم .
> همه‌شون بالاتفاق گفتند که :
> کسی که دیپلم تجربی ن‌قدیم داره ، نمیتونه دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید تجربی بگیره ( یعنی دیپلم مجدد در رشته‌ی متناظر ، مجاز نیست ) .
> از طرفی هم گفتند که نظام قدیم ها تا شهریور ۹۹ فرصت ترمیم داشتند و بخش نامه دارند که دیگه اجازه‌ی ترمیم ندارند ( مگر بخش نامه‌ی جدیدی بیاد )
> نکته‌ی جالب بعدی اینه که اگر دیپلم غیر متناظر بگیرید ( مثلا دیپلم نظام جدید ریاضی برای کسی دیپلم نظام قدیم تجربی داشته ) ، نمیتونید با دیپلم جدیدتون کنکور غیر مرتبط ( مثلا با دیپلم نظام جدید ریاضی ، کنکور تجربی ) بدید .
> .
> بعله ... دقیقا سیرک هستش .


اصلا تا زمانی که آیین نامه نیاد بحث راجع به این موضوعات هیچ سودی نداره ، قطعاً با اومدن آیین نامه تکلیف همه روشن میشه ، اگه هم نتونن آیین نامه بنویسن که مصوبه اجرا نمیشه ( این احتمالش کمه اما هیچی تو این مملکت بعید نیست )
نگران نباشید شهریور هم آیین نامه بیاد شما میتونید دی ماه و خرداد ماه در امتحانات نهایی نظام جدید شرکت کنید . 
هیچ گروهی رو نمیتونن حذف کنن بهتون قول میدم ، همه امکان ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد دارن منتها اینا فقط تو آیین نامه جدید مشخص میشه .
تا زمانی که آیین نامه بیاد اصلا به این موضوعات فکر هم نکنید فقط فوکوس کنید رو اختصاصی ها و تسلط خودتون رو تو این درس ها ببرید بالا که از بقیه جا نمونید .

----------


## Arnold

آخرین اخبار مصوبه : باید اختصاصی بخونیم از همین الان سفتو سخت

----------


## reza333

> میدونید چیش جالبه ؟ 
> جالبش اینه که آموزش پرورش رشت و فومن و اصفهان و تهران ، حضوری رفتم پرسیدم .
> همه‌شون بالاتفاق گفتند که :
> کسی که دیپلم تجربی ن‌قدیم داره ، نمیتونه دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید تجربی بگیره ( یعنی دیپلم مجدد در رشته‌ی متناظر ، مجاز نیست ) .
> از طرفی هم گفتند که نظام قدیم ها تا شهریور ۹۹ فرصت ترمیم داشتند و بخش نامه دارند که دیگه اجازه‌ی ترمیم ندارند ( مگر بخش نامه‌ی جدیدی بیاد )
> نکته‌ی جالب بعدی اینه که اگر دیپلم غیر متناظر بگیرید ( مثلا دیپلم نظام جدید ریاضی برای کسی دیپلم نظام قدیم تجربی داشته ) ، نمیتونید با دیپلم جدیدتون کنکور غیر مرتبط ( مثلا با دیپلم نظام جدید ریاضی ، کنکور تجربی ) بدید .
> .
> بعله ... دقیقا سیرک هستش .


*در مورد این که نمیشه با دیپلم نظام قدیم تجربی ، دوباره دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی گرفت این رو در جریان باشید ، هیچ وقت نمیشده دو بار از یک رشته دیپلم گرفت . ربطی به نظام جدید و قدیم نداره.  هر کی دیپلمش a  بوده چه نظام قدیمی چه نظام جدیدی ، میتونه بره از رشته ی b یا c با تطبیق زدن برخی دروسش و شرکت در امتحان نهایی  دوباره دیپلم از رشته های b یا c بگیره ولی دیگه از رشته ی a نمیتونه . این قانون از سالها پیش بوده .

با توجه به مصوبه تاثیر قطعی معدل ، اوضاع دیگه با سابق فرق میکنه و قطعا باید امکان ترمیم معدل نظام قدیمی ها رو هم فراهم کنن . یعنی شما که به عنوان نظام قدیمی قبلا دروس سوم دبیرستان تجربی نهایی  داشتی ، حالا برای ترمیم معدل احتمالا دروس دوازدهم تجربی یا شاید هم دروس یازدهم تجربی رو برای ترمیم معدل باید امتحان بدید. باید منتظر موند آیین نامه جدید بیاد ببینیم دروسی چه سالی رو برای ترمیم معدل نظام قدیمی ها اعلام میکنن .

در مورد ثبت نام کنکور با دیپلم دومی که غیر متناظر با کنکوره توی* *دفترچه ی ثبت نام کنکور 1401** زده (( اونایی که از دو رشته دیپلم گرفتن به* *دلخواه** میتونن از هر کدومش استفاده کنن البته* *بهتره** که از همون دیپلم متناظر با کنکور استفاده کنید))---یعنی دیگه قید الزام و اجبار به متناظر بودن دیپلم دوم با کنکور رو برداشتن . دلخواه خودته کدوم دیپلم رو استفاده کنی ولی بدیهیه دیپلم متناظره بهتره البته به شرطی که معدل بهتری داشته باشه . این مال همین 1401بود. حالا با توجه به قانون جدی تاثیر قطعی ممکنه این هم باز دچار تغییراتی بشه . 

**درنهایت باید همچنان منتظر آیین نامه ی نهایی چگونگی اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بمونیم که جواب همه سوالات رو میده .*

----------


## _Joseph_

*خوبیش اینه که دروس عمومی نیازی نیست دیگه دهم و یازدهمشون خونده بشه 
لغت دهم و یازدهم پر
معنی شعر دهم و یازدهم پر
آیات دینی و احادیث دهم و یازدهم پر
دینی دهم و یازدهم پر
فقط عربی و زیان یکم پیش نیاز میخوان از دهم و یازدهم 
البته فک کنم فقط برای کنکور 1402 و 1403 فقط دوازدهم هستش و از 1404 یازدهم و از 1405 دهم هم اضافه میشه درسته؟؟
ولی خوب باز هم سطح سوالات مختص همون کتاب سال میشه و یکم راحت تر از کنکور میشه .

اما تخصصی رو واقعا خوب باید خوند .

من با این بند های بالایی موافقم ولی تاثیر قطعی معدل و اینکه چجوری با دو کنکور یه پذیرش خواهد بود یکم تو ذوق میزنه مثلا دو تا رتبه 1 خواهیم داشت 2 تا رتبه 2 و 3و 4و ....؟؟؟ 

تاثیر قطعی هم که خوب باید بالاترین نمره رو کسب کنید . 20 بگیرید باید .
و یه چیزی هم بگم 
ببینید عزیزان الان این اتفاق افتاده . چه بخواهیم چه نخواهیم . همینطور هم که از همین نظر سنجی میبینید بالای 80 درصد مخالف این مصوبه هستند . ولی خوب نظر من رو شمای نوعی اصلا محترم و مهم نیست . 
نظرات ما صرفا شخصی هستش و شاید اصلا هم اشتباه باشه . پس بهتره نظراتمون رو برای خودشمون نگه داریم . و سعی کنیم خودمون رو شرایط جدید وفق بدیم
مطمئن باشید کسی در کنکور 1402 برنده و خوشحال خواهد بود که زودتر بتونه شرایط جدید رو آنالیز کنه و براش برنامه ریزی کنه و خودش رو وفق بده .
پس شروع کنید و معطل نمانید . تخصصی که فعلا هست و باید بخوانید . پس حد الامکان تخصیص را بخوانید برای عمومی هم که گفتم فقط دوازدهم مطرح هست میرید میدید و خیالتون راحت عمومی و کلا نهایی ها رو سخت ترش نمیکنن . شاید یه ذره سخت کنن ها ولی اصلا به سطح کنکور نمیرسه سطح سوالات . چون اگر بخوان سوالایی طرح کنن که هم در دهم و هم در یازدهم و ودازدهم بخوان تفکیک کنن مثل کنکور میشه و 80 درصد تو همون دهم گیر میکنن و نمیتونن حتی برن پایه بعدی 
پس منطقی نیست سطح سوالات زیاد بالاتر بره / به نظر من ولی سوالات رو جوری طراحی میکنن که سلیقه مصحح در تصحیح نقشی نداشته باشه که این کاملا امکان پذیره .
پس نگران نباشید زیاد .
مسئله بعدی هزینه است که باید دید ائین نامه اجرایی چطوری خواهد بود و هزینه ترمیم و دیپلم مجدد چقدر است . ولی سال 96 هزینه ترمیم هر درس 20 هزار تومان بود که با توجه به تورم الان شاید هزینه ترمیم هر درس تقریبا چیزی بین 80 تا 100 هزار تومان باشد.*

----------


## Pari_sa

> *خوبیش اینه که دروس عمومی نیازی نیست دیگه دهم و یازدهمشون خونده بشه 
> لغت دهم و یازدهم پر
> معنی شعر دهم و یازدهم پر
> آیات دینی و احادیث دهم و یازدهم پر
> دینی دهم و یازدهم پر
> فقط عربی و زیان یکم پیش نیاز میخوان از دهم و یازدهم 
> البته فک کنم فقط برای کنکور 1402 و 1403 فقط دوازدهم هستش و از 1404 یازدهم و از 1405 دهم هم اضافه میشه درسته؟؟
> ولی خوب باز هم سطح سوالات مختص همون کتاب سال میشه و یکم راحت تر از کنکور میشه .
> 
> ...


سلام وقت بخیر فک کنم پایه درسی خوبی داشته باشید 
بنظر شما واسه فیزیک به غیر از خیلی سبز یه منبع آزمونی و یه منبع سطح بالاتر چی میتونه مفید باشه ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام وقت بخیر فک کنم پایه درسی خوبی داشته باشید 
> بنظر شما واسه فیزیک به غیر از خیلی سبز یه منبع آزمونی و یه منبع سطح بالاتر چی میتونه مفید باشه ؟


*خیلی سبز 4 جلدی و میکرو گاج 4 جلدی و مهروماه 4 جلدی و نشر الگو 4 جلدی همشون کتابای خوبی هستند . 
بعد از خیلی سبز میتونید نشر الگو رو بزنید
 آزمون هم کتاب موج آزمون خوبه ولی غلط داره یکم. و اگر تونستید موج آزمون پایه چاپ قدیم رو گیر بیارید کتاب خوبی بود . سه سحطی های قلمچی خوبن 
فار آزمونها حقیقتا زیاد خارج کتاب زده .
باز ببینی دکدوم مناسب شماست . مهروماه هم کتاب ازمونی خوبی داره ولی باز هم گاها غلط داره*

----------


## Pari_sa

> *خیلی سبز 4 جلدی و میکرو گاج 4 جلدی و مهروماه 4 جلدی و نشر الگو 4 جلدی همشون کتابای خوبی هستند . 
> بعد از خیلی سبز میتونید نشر الگو رو بزنید*


تشکر جناب 
واسه زیست هم یک منبع آزمونی بگید ممنون میشم ؟

----------


## Pari_sa

> *خیلی سبز 4 جلدی و میکرو گاج 4 جلدی و مهروماه 4 جلدی و نشر الگو 4 جلدی همشون کتابای خوبی هستند . 
> بعد از خیلی سبز میتونید نشر الگو رو بزنید
>  آزمون هم کتاب موج آزمون خوبه ولی غلط داره یکم. و اگر تونستید موج آزمون پایه چاپ قدیم رو گیر بیارید کتاب خوبی بود . سه سحطی های قلمچی خوبن 
> فار آزمونها حقیقتا زیاد خارج کتاب زده .
> باز ببینی دکدوم مناسب شماست . مهروماه هم کتاب ازمونی خوبی داره ولی باز هم گاها غلط داره*


یه سوال تقریبا چرت 
من خیلی سبز پایه دهم و یازدهم و دوجلد دوازدهم رو به طور جداگانه دارم منظور از ۴ جلد همیناس؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad1397

> *خوبیش اینه که دروس عمومی نیازی نیست دیگه دهم و یازدهمشون خونده بشه 
> لغت دهم و یازدهم پر
> معنی شعر دهم و یازدهم پر
> آیات دینی و احادیث دهم و یازدهم پر
> دینی دهم و یازدهم پر
> فقط عربی و زیان یکم پیش نیاز میخوان از دهم و یازدهم 
> البته فک کنم فقط برای کنکور 1402 و 1403 فقط دوازدهم هستش و از 1404 یازدهم و از 1405 دهم هم اضافه میشه درسته؟؟
> ولی خوب باز هم سطح سوالات مختص همون کتاب سال میشه و یکم راحت تر از کنکور میشه .
> 
> ...


اره دیگه اونا که اختصاصی ها قوی هستن کیف میکنن ، فقط یک چیزی الان مثلا دبیرهای ادبیات کنکور میخوان چیکار کنن ؟ میان شعرها معنی میکنن ؟ اینکه پی دی افش تو همه سایتا هست پس چرا الان صحبت از کلاس تشریحی میکنن ؟ مثلا چی میخوان تدریس کنن ؟

----------


## S.akbari

> اره دیگه اونا که اختصاصی ها قوی هستن کیف میکنن ، فقط یک چیزی الان مثلا دبیرهای ادبیات کنکور میخوان چیکار کنن ؟ میان شعرها معنی میکنن ؟ اینکه پی دی افش تو همه سایتا هست پس چرا الان صحبت از کلاس تشریحی میکنن ؟ مثلا چی میخوان تدریس کنن ؟


میگم که معدل کل رو تاثیر میدن یا نمره هر درس تو کنکور؟

----------


## mina_77

این تاپیک داره رنگ و بوی تحریم کنکور ۹۹ رو به خودش میگیره

حواستون به خودتون و زمانتون باشه

که خیلی زود دیر میشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> میگم که معدل کل رو تاثیر میدن یا نمره هر درس تو کنکور؟


درس به درس

----------


## _Joseph_

> اره دیگه اونا که اختصاصی ها قوی هستن کیف میکنن ، فقط یک چیزی الان مثلا دبیرهای ادبیات کنکور میخوان چیکار کنن ؟ میان شعرها معنی میکنن ؟ اینکه پی دی افش تو همه سایتا هست پس چرا الان صحبت از کلاس تشریحی میکنن ؟ مثلا چی میخوان تدریس کنن ؟


*همون کتاب درسی رو مثل مدرسه و در سطح نهایی تدریس میکنن + دستور و آرایه رو کامل تدریس میکنن*

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه سوال تقریبا چرت 
> من خیلی سبز پایه دهم و یازدهم و دوجلد دوازدهم رو به طور جداگانه دارم منظور از ۴ جلد همیناس؟


*نه منظور خیلی سبز جامع پایه { دهم و یازدهم با هم هستش } که دو جلدیه + دو جلدی دوازدهم 
ولی کتابایی که دارید مناسبه و همونا رو کا رکنید و بعدشم برید سمت نشر الگو*

----------


## امید رسولی

دوستان برای ترمیم معدل باید اختصاصی ها رو هم امتحان بدیم؟

----------


## ArweNN

> *خوبیش اینه که دروس عمومی نیازی نیست دیگه دهم و یازدهمشون خونده بشه 
> لغت دهم و یازدهم پر
> معنی شعر دهم و یازدهم پر
> آیات دینی و احادیث دهم و یازدهم پر
> دینی دهم و یازدهم پر
> فقط عربی و زیان یکم پیش نیاز میخوان از دهم و یازدهم 
> البته فک کنم فقط برای کنکور 1402 و 1403 فقط دوازدهم هستش و از 1404 یازدهم و از 1405 دهم هم اضافه میشه درسته؟؟
> ولی خوب باز هم سطح سوالات مختص همون کتاب سال میشه و یکم راحت تر از کنکور میشه .
> 
> ...


هعی نگران نباشید. نگران نباشید
کاملا مشخصه از این مصوبه ذوق کردی
به روی خودت نمیاری
کلا اصل اصرار رو اجرای این مصوبه سخت تر کردن ازمونهاییه که
به نام کنکور و نهایی می گیرن. تا ملتو بیشتر تیغ بزنن
به جای یه دکون کنکور صد تا دکون دیگه کنارش باز کنن
اینا قشنگ می تونن جوری سوال بدن که همه قبول بشن
ولی نمره 15 کجا و نمره 20 کجا، با تاثیر قطعی معدل
حالا هی حرف خودتو بزن.، بگو نه سخت نمی شه
زیاد هزینه بردار نیست
بیشتر این آتیشو باد بزن
نمی دونم شخصیت ساده ای داری که این حرفا رو می زنی
یا واقعا نمیفهمی

----------


## farzaddd

ظاهرا آش بیشتر از انچه که فکر میکردن شور شده،تو نوشتن آیین نامه ظاهرا به مشکل خوردن،خیلی احتمال داره مصوبه ای ابلاغ شده خیلی تغییر کنه،

----------


## Amir.h.f

> ظاهرا آش بیشتر از انچه که فکر میکردن شور شده،تو نوشتن آیین نامه ظاهرا به مشکل خوردن،خیلی احتمال داره مصوبه ای ابلاغ شده خیلی تغییر کنه،


سلام شما از کدوم منبع این خبر رو شنیدین؟ 
تا اخر شهریور فرصت دارن ایین نامه رو بنویسن بعدا الان که هنوز یک هفته هم نگذشته و تقربیا 2 ماه مونده فهمیدن نمیتونن بنویسن؟
ولی توی یکی از بند های مصوبه قانونی که قبلا وجود داشت و میگفت شرایط کنکور هر سال باید یکسال قبل از همان سال یعنی تیر اعلام بشه رو اصلاح کردن و به این شکل که شرایط کنکور هرسال باید تا شروع سال تحصیلی همان سال یعنی پایان شهریور ماه اعلام بشه تغییر دادن . 
حالا یه اصطلاحی داخل حقوق وجود داره که میگن قانون شامل عطف به ماسبق نمیشه یعنی تو نمیتونی یه قانونی رو تصویب کنی و بگی از همون سال باید اجرا شه بلکه باید قبل از پایان مهلت قانون قبلی ، قانون جدید بزاری مثلا اینا میتونستن  قبل 15 تیر که مهلت قانون قبلی بود  این قانون رو تغییر بدن
تعریف عطف به ماسبق:عطف به ماسَبَق یک اصطلاح حقوقی است و به حالتی گفته می‌شود که افعالِ پیش از تصویب یک قانون مشمول قوانین تازه‌تصویب شوند.

----------


## ramtin021

سلام دوستان من یه سوال داشتم من دیپلم سال 92 رشته ریاضی هستم. اما برای 1403 می خوام کنکور بدم. الان برگه دیپلم مجدد رو گرفتم که برای کنکور تجربی دیپلم تجربی بگیرم. می خواستم بدونم آیا این دیپلم جدید به عنوان سوابق تحصیلی حساب می شه بر اساس این قوانین جدید؟ کسی اطلاعی داره ؟

----------


## Amir.h.f

> *
> زمان ما چه تو مدرسه چه برای کنکور معلم ادبیات کتاب درسی میذاشت جلوش خط به خط میخوند اگه شعر بود معنی میکرد و کلمات مهم و آرایه ها و نکات دستوری میگفت ما تو کتابمون وارد میکردیم بعد پیشرفته تر شدن تو کلاس کنکور اومدن مبحثی آرایه و دستور درس دادن و این آخرام یکم شعر خوانی . از این به بعدم همین کارو میکنن چون اصلا ادبیات چیز یاد دادنی بجز دستور و آرایه نداره اینام به ظاهر عربی و ادبیات و زبان رو از کنکور حذف کردن چون مثلا تو کتاب دوازدهم ادبیات همه آرایه هایی که تو دهم و یازدهم اومده رو که دوباره درس ندادن اما تو همون امتحان نهایی از کل آرایه ها سوال میاد همینطور از گرامر و لغت زباندهم و یازدهم یا قواعد و لغت عربی دهم و یازدهم . کلا خوشحالی بچه تنبلا از حذف عمومی در اصل به خاطر حذف دین و زندگی دهم و یازدهم بود اما ندیدن به تاوان حذف دو تا کتاب از کنکور چهی رفت تو پاچشون که غو تاثیر قطعی معدل بود*


کنکور سختتر میشه احتمالا :/
دیگه نمیدونم از شیمی و زیست 1401 سختتر چه چیزی میتونه باشه

----------


## آریو

درد جدید کشف کردم
چون کنکور فقط داره میشه اختصاصی پس قطعا سختتر میشه پس دیگه همهههه کلاس و کتاب اختصاصی قوی و چنتایی میخوان
حاجی خدایی گیر عجب گاوای نفهمی افتادیم

----------


## Amir.h.f

> درد جدید کشف کردم
> چون کنکور فقط داره میشه اختصاصی پس قطعا سختتر میشه پس دیگه همهههه کلاس و کتاب اختصاصی قوی و چنتایی میخوان
> حاجی خدایی گیر عجب گاوای نفهمی افتادیم


اره باید بریم سمت منابع پیشرفته

----------


## _Joseph_

> هعی نگران نباشید. نگران نباشید
> کاملا مشخصه از این مصوبه ذوق کردی : از چی این مصوبه باید ذوق کنم؟؟؟ هاا؟؟ چطور جرات میکنی این چنین راحت قضاوت کنی؟ چی به من میرسه که ذوق کنم؟؟ من هم مخالف این مصوبه هستم ولی چی کاری از دستم بر میاد؟؟ چی کاری از دست شما بر میاد؟؟ گنده تر از شما و من نمیتونه کاری کنه عزیز من .
> به روی خودت نمیاری: متاسفام برای شما و شخصیت شما 
> کلا اصل اصرار رو اجرای این مصوبه سخت تر کردن ازمونهاییه که: دلیل و منطق و مستندات خودتون رو ارائه بدید ببینیم شاید شما در جلسه شورا بودید و این حرفها رو شنیدید . و ما بی خبریم
> به نام کنکور و نهایی می گیرن. تا ملتو بیشتر تیغ بزنن:در چنین شرایطی این حرفهای شما نه تنها کمک کننده نیست بلکه نمک روی زخمه داوطلبین و بیشتر متشنج کردن فضا است . بهتر نیست یاد بگیری یکم رو اعصاب خودت مسلط باشی؟؟
> به جای یه دکون کنکور صد تا دکون دیگه کنارش باز کنن: باز هم قضاوت شما بی منطق و بر اساس گفته های یه عده جو گیر هستش و هیچ سند و مدرک قوی پشتش نیست .. من  نمیگم که این امکان غیر ممکن و ناشدنیه اما چیزی که فعلا حتی ائین نامه ش نیامده دلیلی نمیبینم بیام اینجا و هی ساناژ متشنج کردن جو رو پخش کنم و اوضاع رو از اینی که هست مسموم ترش کنم برای خود و دیگرانی که دارن این حرفها رو میخونن.
> اینا قشنگ می تونن جوری سوال بدن که همه قبول بشن
> ولی نمره 15 کجا و نمره 20 کجا، با تاثیر قطعی معدل
> حالا هی حرف خودتو بزن.، بگو نه سخت نمی شه
> ...


ریپلی نکنید مگر اینکه اوضاع روانی خودتون رو اوکی کرده باشید . و بی جهت حمله نکنید .اونموقعی که شما داشتی میخوابیدی من اینجا اعتراض میکردم .هنوزم هم امیدوارم این مصوبه لغو بشه . ولی اگر 1 درصد هم احتمال دهم که اجرایی میشه دلیلی نمیبینم که اوضاع رو از اینیکه هست بد تریش کنم .

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> زمان ما چه تو مدرسه چه برای کنکور معلم ادبیات کتاب درسی میذاشت جلوش خط به خط میخوند اگه شعر بود معنی میکرد و کلمات مهم و آرایه ها و نکات دستوری میگفت ما تو کتابمون وارد میکردیم بعد پیشرفته تر شدن تو کلاس کنکور اومدن مبحثی آرایه و دستور درس دادن و این آخرام یکم شعر خوانی . از این به بعدم همین کارو میکنن چون اصلا ادبیات چیز یاد دادنی بجز دستور و آرایه نداره اینام به ظاهر عربی و ادبیات و زبان رو از کنکور حذف کردن چون مثلا تو کتاب دوازدهم ادبیات همه آرایه هایی که تو دهم و یازدهم اومده رو که دوباره درس ندادن اما تو همون امتحان نهایی از کل آرایه ها سوال میاد همینطور از گرامر و لغت زبان دهم و یازدهم یا قواعد و لغت عربی دهم و یازدهم . کلا خوشحالی بچه تنبلا از حذف عمومی در اصل فقط به خاطر حذف دین و زندگی دهم و یازدهم بود اما ندیدن به تاوان حذف دو تا کتاب از کنکور چی رفت تو پاچشون که اون تاثیر قطعی معدل بود*


اون مال زمان قدیم بود الان حجم ادبیات و عربی و دینی و زبان دوازدهم خیلی کم شده پی دی اف با کل جواب تمرینای درسی هم تو همه سایتا گذاشتن مثلا کتاب مهرماه ادبیات دوازدهم که همه چیز معنی کرده و ارایه هم نوشته کلا دویست صفحه هست ولی اگه تو کنکور باشه حجم کتاب های تستی ادبیات  چند هزار صفحه میشه چیزی که خنده داره این معلمای عمومی هستن از یه طرف نگران حذف دروس فرهنگ ساز ! عمومی بودن حالا میخوان با کلاس تشریحی الکی وقت بچه ها بگیرن

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> اینم اتفاق دومی که نوابغ متوجهش نشدن و  سرخوش از حذف ظاهری دروس عمومی هستن اما در حقیقت  شما کتاب کمک درسی ادبیات با قیمت صد هزار تومن نمیخری  بجاش مجبوری دو تا کتاب اضافه زیست با قیمت هر کدوم دویست هزار تومن بخری یا یک میلیون هزینه کلاس عربی نمیدی ولی به محض اینکه امسال سطح دروس اختصاصی به ناچار بالا بره  برای ۴۰۳ آریان کلاس یک و نهصدیش میشه سه میلیون تومن .  الان من معلم ریاضی و فیزیک کنکور سراغ دارم تصمیم گرفته برای ۱۴۰۲ برای پزشکی بخونه چون از ۴ تا درسش ۲ تاش صده الان باید کل زمانش رو فقط روی دو تا درس شیمی و زیست بذاره واسه همینم کوقت آزادش بیشتره کلاس شیمی و زیست چهار تا از اساتید خفن داره شرکت میکنه*


مشکل خود بچه ها هستن میرن خرج میکنن وگرنه وقتی n تا کانال هستن که کل جلسات منظم و مرتب با جزوه میذارن چرا باید پول تو جیب اونا بریزن ؟ حتی با فیلمای 1401 هم خیلی راحت میتونن پیش برن بجای اینکه وقتشون تو کلاس های 1402 تلف کنن خداتومن هزینه کنن تدریس های 1402 هیج فرقی با 1401 نداره

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> متوجه حرف من نشدی دوست عزیز معلم ادبیات از ازل تا ابد سر کلاسش فقط آرایه و دستوردرس میده چیز دیگه ای نیست که درس بده پس براش فرقی نمیکنه کنکور باشه یا نهایی بازم همون اراجیف تدریس میشه اصلا اکثر بچه ها وقتی کنکورم بود کلاس عمومی بر نمیداشتن و خودشون با کتاب میخوندن*


والا تا جایی که میدیدیم حتی کلاس های دین و زندگی هم پرمیشد ، ادبیات هم اونقدر این سال ها فضایی تو کنکور میدادن که اکثرا شرکت میکردن

----------


## WickedSick

> مشکل خود بچه ها هستن میرن خرج میکنن وگرنه وقتی n تا کانال هستن که کل جلسات منظم و مرتب با جزوه میذارن چرا باید پول تو جیب اونا بریزن ؟ حتی با فیلمای 1401 هم خیلی راحت میتونن پیش برن بجای اینکه وقتشون تو کلاس های 1402 تلف کنن خداتومن هزینه کنن تدریس های 1402 هیج فرقی با 1401 نداره


اینو من موافقم
اکثر عوام به همین شکلن
واقعا تفکر صحیح رو نمیتونن انجام بدن درنتیجه هرکاری با هرنتیجه ای براشون اتفاق بیفته بازم سمت و سوی همون راه اشتباه خودشونو میرن.

باور بفرمایین کتابای کمک آموزشی از هر کلاسی بهتر درس میدن. چه توی مدرسه و حتی چه توی دانشگاه!
منتهی عوام نمیخوان اینو قبول کنن و مدام بدون اینکه بشینن 2 2 تا، 4 تا کنن، سرشونو میندازن پایین میگن: خب ما علم یه چیزیو نداریم، پس باید بریم کلاس شرکت کنیم که یاد بگیریم.
غافل از اینکه اصلا علم یک چیز رو قرار نیس حتما کلاس شرکت کنی! اتفاقا اولش باید خودت کند و کاو کنی، بیفتی دنبالش و بخونی و مطالعه کنی.
حالا یه سری از افراد رو حق میدم، کتاب رو میخونه متوجه نمیشه، به هر دلیلی. ولی 90% کسایی که کلاسای آموزشی این دلالان رو شرکت میکنن بی خود و بی جهته. صرفا چون توانایی تفکر صحیح رو ندارن میرن این کلاسارو.
همونجور که n نفر میرن فلان موسسه و گول دلالا رو میخورن و فک میکنن حرف اونا مبنی بر این که "شما هر رتبه ای داشته باشی، ما یجوری انتخاب رشته میکنیم که رشته مدنظرتون قبول شین" رو عین هلو باور میکنن.
یا x نفر که میرن فالور بلاگرا میشن  :Yahoo (4): 
ایهالناس این افراد دلال، از اونا سواستفاده نمیکنن، از ناآگاهی اونا استفاده میکنن.

----------


## R64

> اینو من موافقم
> اکثر عوام به همین شکلن
> واقعا تفکر صحیح رو نمیتونن انجام بدن درنتیجه هرکاری با هرنتیجه ای براشون اتفاق بیفته بازم سمت و سوی همون راه اشتباه خودشونو میرن.
> 
> باور بفرمایین کتابای کمک آموزشی از هر کلاسی بهتر درس میدن. چه توی مدرسه و حتی چه توی دانشگاه!
> منتهی عوام نمیخوان اینو قبول کنن و مدام بدون اینکه بشینن 2 2 تا، 4 تا کنن، سرشونو میندازن پایین میگن: خب ما علم یه چیزیو نداریم، پس باید بریم کلاس شرکت کنیم که یاد بگیریم.
> غافل از اینکه اصلا علم یک چیز رو قرار نیس حتما کلاس شرکت کنی! اتفاقا اولش باید خودت کند و کاو کنی، بیفتی دنبالش و بخونی و مطالعه کنی.
> حالا یه سری از افراد رو حق میدم، کتاب رو میخونه متوجه نمیشه، به هر دلیلی. ولی 90% کسایی که کلاسای آموزشی این دلالان رو شرکت میکنن بی خود و بی جهته. صرفا چون توانایی تفکر صحیح رو ندارن میرن این کلاسارو.
> همونجور که n نفر میرن فلان موسسه و گول دلالا رو میخورن و فک میکنن حرف اونا مبنی بر این که "شما هر رتبه ای داشته باشی، ما یجوری انتخاب رشته میکنیم که رشته مدنظرتون قبول شین" رو عین هلو باور میکنن.
> ...


البته برای مفاهیم اولیه و کلی دیدن تدریس نیازه بنظرم، کسی که هنوز ژنتیک نخونده با درسنامه های ۲۰ صفحه ای خیلی سبز برای هر گفتار بیشتر گمراه میشه

----------


## آریو

مصاحبه امروز نادری معنیش چیه
تسلیم یا مجلس رسیدگی میکنه؟واسه مجلس رد کردن حرف رییسی کاری نداره که
نادری همش میگه دومین انحراف پس از انقلاب
خب مرد حسابی دوباره به اون 271 نفری که امضا زدن بگو دیگه

----------


## WickedSick

> البته برای مفاهیم اولیه و کلی دیدن تدریس نیازه بنظرم، کسی که هنوز ژنتیک نخونده با درسنامه های ۲۰ صفحه ای خیلی سبز برای هر گفتار بیشتر گمراه میشه


موافق نیستم..اگر هم باشه بسیار استثنا هست. مثل همین ژنتیک که اونم به این علت هست که کتاب خوب توضیح نداده.
درکل از نظر شخص من با این سطح تجاربم تو این زمینه، نهایتا 5 6% افراد در زمینه خاص، نیاز به کلاس آنلاین و ... دارن. بقیه واقعا توانایی رو دارن که خودشون بخونن و باید هم همینجور باشه. منتهی توی واقعیت چیز دیگریست.

----------


## آریو

> *
> داداش من این حرفارو میزنن تا پس فردا که مصوبه گندش دراومد بگن دیدین ما گفتیم که مصوبه فلان بود اما در عمل جرات مخالفت و اقدام عملی ندارن آخه کی میاد خقوق و مزایای نمایندگی مجلسو برای یه مشت دانش آموز به خطر بندازه*


نه اخه الان یجوریه عملا گند زده شده به شخصیت مجلس
تنها قانون گذار مجلسه
271 امضا نادیده‌گرفتن!!!

----------


## _Joseph_

*چیزی که برای من جالب بود این بود که سبطی وقتی دید دروس عمومی حذف شدنش قطعیه دیگه اعتراضی به معدل و تاثیر قطعی هم نداشت . به نظرم اتفاقا الان باید فعالیت رو گسترده تر کنه و اعتراض کنه نه اینکه پا عقب بزاره . البته اگر واقعا دلسوز بوده . امیدوارم فکری به حال تراز معدل کنن . وگرنه اگر بخوان مثل سابق عمل کنند. ایراد اماری بزرگی رو رقم خواهد زد به خصوص در رشته تجربی*

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه اخه الان یجوریه عملا گند زده شده به شخصیت مجلس
> تنها قانون گذار مجلسه
> 271 امضا نادیده‌گرفتن!!!


*قانون؟؟؟!!!!!
دوست عزیز تو این کشور قانون اساسی زیر پا گذاشته میشه و نادیده گرفته میشه کجای کاری؟*

----------


## آریو

> *قانون؟؟؟!!!!!
> دوست عزیز تو این کشور قانون اساسی زیر پا گذاشته میشه و نادیده گرفته میشه کجای کاری؟*


اخه اولش یجوری بود انگار یه دستور خیلی محکم از قوی ترین صندلی کشور اومده ولی الانکه فکرمیکنم پول ترمیم درون حد نیست که بودجه رتبه بندی فرهنگیان جور شه...
من نمیتونم ناامید شم
ینی اصن راهی نداریم جز لغو این چیییییزی که تصویب کردن
دوس دارم باور کنم نهایت کار به دیوان عدالت برسه و لغوشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> اخه اولش یجوری بود انگار یه دستور خیلی محکم از قوی ترین صندلی کشور اومده ولی الانکه فکرمیکنم پول ترمیم درون حد نیست که بودجه رتبه بندی فرهنگیان جور شه...
> من نمیتونم ناامید شم
> ینی اصن راهی نداریم جز لغو این چیییییزی که تصویب کردن
> دوس دارم باور کنم نهایت کار به دیوان عدالت برسه و لغوشه


*والا حقیقتا این چیزی که تصویب کردن از نظر قوانین جاری کشور قابلیت اجرایی نداره . هر طوری نگاه کنی نداره
ولی به نظر من ما ها و افراد عادی از پشت پرده ککه خبر ندارید چه اتفاقی قراره رخ بده 
من فقط به یک چیز امیدوارم : انهم این هستش که مسئولین و کسایی که میخوان این رو اجرا کنن واقعا اشراف کامل داشته باشن که میخوان چیکار کنن . ینی اگه مثل سابق بخوان تراز بندی کنن و ...... عملا فاجعه به وجود میاد . برای همین امیدوارم که بتونن کاری کنن که این باگ های مصوبه گرفته بشه حالا نمیدونم که تراز معادل در نظر میگیرن برای نمرات و یا ........ ولی خوب سازوکاری رو امیدوارم پیاده کنند که باگ های این مصوبه گرفته بشه . دانش اموزا کار خودشونو بلدن . مشاورا و مدرسین هم همینطور امیدوارم فقط اونیکه میخواد این کارو بکنه هم کار خودشو بلد بوده باشه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *اصلا به نظر من  تمام مشکل مصوبه همون تاثیر قطعی معدل بود اونم فقط بخاطر حجم تقلب ها و تصحیح سلیقه ای وگرنه از ۳ سال دیگه وقتی امتحانات نهایی پایه دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم برگزار بشه اهمیت دروس عمومی هم پررنگ میشه حتی بیشتر از زمان کنکور چون اون وقت تاثیر معدل ۶۰ درصد و کنکور ۴۰ درصده . اگر آموزش و پرورش مینونست دستگاهی تهیه کنه که مثل نرم افزار ocr برگه ها رو بخونه و اونوباکلید بصورت الکترونیکی مطابقت بده دیگه مشکل تصحیح سلیقه ای هم حل میشد*


*معدل بله مشکل آفرینه 
ببین اینکه بتونن تشریحی امتحان بگیرن و آزمون تشریحی رو الکترونیکی تصحیح کنن امکان پذیره . بزرگ ترین کنکور جهان رو کشور چین داره که 10 ملیون داوطلب توش شرکت میکنن و تمام سوالاتش هم تشریحی هستش . در دو روز یا سه روز فک کنم برگزار میشه و تمام جنبه های فرد رو مورد سنجش قرار میده اعم از هوش هیجانی و هوش ریاضی و محاسباتی و ادبیاتی و ...... حتی ر بین سوالاتشون انشا دارن که باید انشا بنویسی ینی در این حد سنجش سختی هستش  و تمام کار تصحیح بر عهده ماشین هستش . ایران نمیتونه برای 1 ملیون داوطلب این کار رو بکنه؟ قطعا میتونه . زیر ساختش رو هم ازچین وارد میکنه اگر بخواد

ولی بحث بر سر اینه که این پخش نمره و کنکور رو چند جانبه کردن ایراداتی داره که باید بهش فکر کنن . من منتظر ائین نامه هستم ببینم چی مییشه.
در حال حاضر این مصوبه هنوز مبهم هستش امیدوارم ائین نامه ای مبهم تر از این ننویسن*  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _Joseph_

> چه جالب
> امیدوارم مسئولان
> مشکل تقلب گسترده رو هم با پهپاد هایی که بالاسر داوطلبان پرواز می کنند و رفتار های مشکوک دانش آموزان را ثبت و امواج رادیویی موجود در سالن را ردیابی می کنند مشابه چینی ها حل کنند که هر ساله مجبور نباشند از 500 نفر به صورت رندوم (!) آزمون مجدد بگیرند! البته اینها اینترنت رو هم به مدت چند ساعت بتونند که قطع کنند ما راضیم!!!!


*بید بهتون بگم که در همان کنکور چین هم تقلب های گشترده ای صورت میگیره .
نه تنها چین بلکه در کشور های دیگر هم ساز و کار شدیدی برای تقلب در نظر گرفته نمیشه متاسفانه یا خوشبتانه. همیشه راهی برای تقلب هست .
و اتفاقا دستگاه های تقلب در کنکور ایران اکثرا از چین وارد میشن .

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> دقیقا مشکل از اینجا شروع شد که طبق معمول همه چی تو این مملکت تهش سیاسی میشه یعنی تغییر روش گزینش دانشجو از کنکور تبدیل شد به جنگ قدرت بین شورا و مجلس و آخرشم برای اثبات اینکه بگن کی قویتره تو ابلاغ عجله کردن وگرنه به قول تو اگر دستگاه تصحیح الکترونیکی ورقه های امتحانی تهیه میشد و سر فرصت به امنیت حوزه ها میرسیدن یه راه حل آماری هم برای فارغ التحصیلا ایجاد میکردن این روش گزینش ظرف چند سال خود به خود جا میوفتاد و نفعش از ضررش بیشتر میشد اما الان خدا داند که چه بشود !!!!*


*برای همین فکر نمیکنم این مصوبه به این زودیها توان اجرا شدن داشته باشه . من که چشمم اب نمخوره برای 402 اجرایی بشه حداقل

*

----------


## S.akbari

> *برای همین فکر نمیکنم این مصوبه به این زودیها توان اجرا شدن داشته باشه . من که چشمم اب نمخوره برای 402 اجرایی بشه حداقل
> 
> *


بنظرم این شورای لجوج حتی شده ناقص و پر ابهام اجراش میکنه

----------


## S.akbari

> *
> 
> دقیقا مشکل از اینجا شروع شد که طبق معمول همه چی تو این مملکت تهش سیاسی میشه یعنی تغییر روش گزینش دانشجو از کنکور تبدیل شد به جنگ قدرت بین شورا و مجلس و آخرشم برای اثبات اینکه بگن کی قویتره تو ابلاغ عجله کردن وگرنه به قول تو اگر دستگاه تصحیح الکترونیکی ورقه های امتحانی تهیه میشد و سر فرصت به امنیت حوزه ها میرسیدن یه راه حل آماری هم برای فارغ التحصیلا ایجاد میکردن این روش گزینش ظرف چند سال خود به خود جا میوفتاد و نفعش از ضررش بیشتر میشد اما الان خدا داند که چه بشود !!!!*


بنظرم  از همه ایرادات این مصوبه گذشته بزرگترین مشکلش همین عجله ای و بدون زیر ساخت اجرایی شدنشه واقعا سخته برای داوطلبا یک دفعه انقدر تغییر....یکهو تاثیر معدل شد ۴۰ درصد یکهو میخوان امتحان نهایی ها صد نمره ای بشن بالای یک میلیون نفر سالیانه میان برای ترمیم (برای هر رشته ای)آموزش پرورش آیا توان داره انقدر سریع زیر ساختشو فراهم کنه؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> *بید بهتون بگم که در همان کنکور چین هم تقلب های گشترده ای صورت میگیره .
> نه تنها چین بلکه در کشور های دیگر هم ساز و کار شدیدی برای تقلب در نظر گرفته نمیشه متاسفانه یا خوشبتانه. همیشه راهی برای تقلب هست .
> و اتفاقا دستگاه های تقلب در کنکور ایران اکثرا از چین وارد میشن .
> 
> *


اون ازمون رم مصاحبه داره اونایی که تقلب کردن لو میرن ، تو کشورهایی مثل چین هم تدابیر امنیتی ده ها درجه بیشتر هست مثل اینجا نیست که تا بخوان متقلب مجازات کنن یه عده  نماینده مفسد بخاطر قوم گرایی یا رانت یا مسائل دیگه عربده کشی کنن و سنجش هم کوتاه بیاد تبرئشون کنه و صدای هیچ نهاد نظارتی دیگه هم در نیاد البته فقط سراسری هم نیست تو ازمون های استخدامی و وکالت هم همین وضعه

----------


## _Joseph_

> بنظرم این شورای لجوج حتی شده ناقص و پر ابهام اجراش میکنه


*چی بگم . ولی من نظرم این اینه که ما از یه سری ریزه کاری ها خبر نداریم . 
تمام اطلاعاتمون خلاصه شده در تحلیل یک سری افراد که خودشون در بدنه موسسات آموزشی هستن و یا امارهایی که سازمان سنجش بر اساس نوع سنجش و تراز بندی قبلی که زیر گروه ها هم دخیل بودند منتشر کرده
به نظر من کل سیستم سنجش و پذیرش عوض خواهد شد . و حذف زیر گروه ها هم همین سیگنال رو میتونه بده . اگر تراز بندی رو مشکلش رو حل کنن مصوبه اجرایی میشه بلاشک. 
درباره شورا هم باید بگم که فکر نکنید افراد شورا بی سواد و یا بی اطلاعه هستند . نه !!
بینشون از ریاضی دان بگیر تا فیزیک دان و جامه شناس و ..... پیدا میشه . مثلا ایمان افتخاری توی دانشگاه پرینیستون دکتری ریاضیات گرفته و بعدشم رفته دانشگاه هاروارد امریکا  و 4 تا مدال طلای المپیاد جهانی رو داره و خوب کم ادمی نیست. ولی خوب ما از تصمیمات کلان خبری نداریم .
برای همین من منتظرم ببینم آئین نامه چی از آب درمیاد.اگر بخوان مثل سال 94 پیش برن همه باید اعتراض کنند*

----------


## S.akbari

> درسته ولی میشه مدرکی از لو رفتن تمامی سوالات کنکور چین بصورت pdf دو-سه ساعت قبل اتمام فرایند آزمون بفرستید؟
> میشه مدرکی ارائه کنید مبنی بر اینکه سازمان سنجش چین (نمیدونم اونجا هم همین تشکیلات رو دارند یا خیر) چند ماه بعد از برگزاری کنکور به 5000 داوطلب خود مشکوک شده و از همه اینها آزمون مجدد گرفته و اکثرا باوجود عدم کسب حداقل درصد های لازم الان روی صندلی دانشگاه نشسته اند و به 7 سال حبس محکوم نشده اند؟!


بدتر از همه مثبت اندیشی سمی بعضی هاس که میگن بپذیرید بچه ها مثلا گرفتن گلوتو دارن فشار میدن خفت کنن بعد تو هیچ کاری نکنی و بپذیری؟چطور تحت شرایط ناعادلانه میشه عادلانه جنگید؟

----------


## S.akbari

> *چی بگم . ولی من نظرم این اینه که ما از یه سری ریزه کاری ها خبر نداریم . 
> تمام اطلاعاتمون خلاصه شده در تحلیل یک سری افراد که خودشون در بدنه موسسات آموزشی هستن و یا امارهایی که سازمان سنجش بر اساس نوع سنجش و تراز بندی قبلی که زیر گروه ها هم دخیل بودند منتشر کرده
> به نظر من کل سیستم سنجش و پذیرش عوض خواهد شد . و حذف زیر گروه ها هم همین سیگنال رو میتونه بده . اگر تراز بندی رو مشکلش رو حل کنن مصوبه اجرایی میشه بلاشک. 
> درباره شورا هم باید بگم که فکر نکنید افراد شورا بی سواد و یا بی اطلاعه هستند . نه !!
> بینشون از ریاضی دان بگیر تا فیزیک دان و جامه شناس و ..... پیدا میشه . مثلا ایمان افتخاری توی دانشگاه پرینیستون دکتری ریاضیات گرفته و بعدشم رفته دانشگاه هاروارد امریکا  و 4 تا مدال طلای المپیاد جهانی رو داره و خوب کم ادمی نیست. ولی خوب ما از تصمیمات کلان خبری نداریم .
> برای همین من منتظرم ببینم آئین نامه چی از آب درمیاد.اگر بخوان مثل سال 94 پیش برن همه باید اعتراض کنند*


آیا این پرفوسورهای عزیز عرصه علم و ادب نباید به این جاش فکر میکردن که  تغییراتی به این شدت باید به مرور اجرا بشه ؟آزمایشی اجرا بشه؟زیر ساختش چطوری فراهم بشه؟اصلا همه تغییرات به نفع حرفاشون همه درست ولی ۰۲ اصلا زمان مناسبی نیست چون تازه الان بعد ابلاغ باید شروع کنن به درست کردن زیر ساخت هاش و...نه که بگن کنکور ۱۰ ماه دیگه کلا از بیخ عوض میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> آیا این پرفوسورهای عزیز عرصه علم و ادب نباید به این جاش فکر میکردن که  تغییراتی به این شدت باید به مرور اجرا بشه ؟آزمایشی اجرا بشه؟زیر ساختش چطوری فراهم بشه؟اصلا همه تغییرات به نفع ۰۲ اصلا زمان مناسبی نیست چون تازه الان بعد ابلاغ باید شروع کنن به درست کردن زیر ساخت هاش و...نه که بگن کنکور ۱۰ ماه دیگه کلا از بیخ عوض میشه


*ببین همین رو میگم دیگه . شاید فکر همه جاش رو کرده اند و ما خبر نداریم .
چونکه اخه نمیشه همینطور هول هلکی یه چیزی رو بخوان اجراش کنن که . فاجعه به وجود میاد قطعا 
برای همین من میگم منتظر باشید فعلا ائین نامه بیاد . 
اگر سنجش مثل قبل بود و مصوبه هم به همین سادگی قرار بود اجرا بشه باید صد در صد لغو بشه وگرنه هیچ امیدی نداشته باشید . الیته میتونید با جر دادن خودتون و کسب معدل 20 و جر دادن تخصصصی ها باز هم قبول بشید هااا ولی خوب باید خودتون رو جر دهید و شاید حتی به 402 نرسید و مجبور شوید بمانید 403* :Yahoo (2): 
*درباره اینکه میگید 10 ماه قبل باید بگم که مصوبه در زمان روحانی تصویب و ابلاغ هم شده بود 
اما 
چند روز پیش اصلاحیه مصوبه ابلاغ شد 
ینی اگر بخواییم قانونی نگاه کنیم نامه ابلاغ مصوبه تیر ماه 1400 زده شده توسط روحانی . رئیسی اصلاحیه اش رو ابلاغ کرد.*

----------


## S.akbari

> *ببین همین رو میگم دیگه . شاید فکر همه جاش رو کرده اند و ما خبر نداریم .
> چونکه اخه نمیشه همینطور هول هلکی یه چیزی رو بخوان اجراش کنن که . فاجعه به وجود میاد قطعا 
> برای همین من میگم منتظر باشید فعلا ائین نامه بیاد . 
> اگر سنجش مثل قبل بود و مصوبه هم به همین سادگی قرار بود اجرا بشه باید صد در صد لغو بشه وگرنه هیچ امیدی نداشته باشید . الیته میتونید با جر دادن خودتون و کسب معدل 20 و جر دادن تخصصصی ها باز هم قبول بشید هااا ولی خوب باید خودتون رو جر دهید و شاید حتی به 402 نرسید و مجبور شوید بمانید 403*
> *درباره اینکه میگید 10 ماه قبل باید بگم که مصوبه در زمان روحانی تصویب و ابلاغ هم شده بود 
> اما 
> چند روز پیش اصلاحیه مصوبه ابلاغ شد 
> ینی اگر بخواییم قانونی نگاه کنیم نامه ابلاغ مصوبه تیر ماه 1400 زده شده توسط روحانی . رئیسی اصلاحیه اش رو ابلاغ کرد.*


منم خبر دارم که قبلا تصویب شده ولی آیا از همون زمان تصویب آقایون حرکتی کردن ؟تحولی در اجرا و سوالات و نمره دادن امتحان نهایی شکل گرفت؟که مثلا بچه های ۱۴۰۱ این امتحان برای کنکور ۰۲ حکم مرگ و زندگیه؟البته که نه...همین بچه های ۰۱ هم عین زمان تاثیر مثبت بوده شرایطشون و خیلی‌هاشون به خاطر این که سال کنکورشون تاثیر مثبت بوده خیلی به معدل توجه نکردن...همه شونم که امسال دانشگاه نمیرن کلی پشت کنکوری داریم بحث اینه که اگر همون ۱۴۰۰ تصویب شد کم کم همون موقع شروع میکردن به تهیه زیر ساخت ها و...

----------


## S.akbari

> متاسفانه سیستم آموزشی از برگزاری یک امتحان امن و بدون تقلب عاجز هست. سال ما سوالات امتحانات بچه های پیش دانشگاهی (و سوم) با قیمت های خیلی پایین قابل خریداری یا حتی بصورت رایگان پخش بود، تصحیح برگه ای که با تقلب پر شده دیگه چه فرقی میکنه خوب انجام بگیره یا بد؟ سلیقه ای باشه یا غیر سلیقه ای؟
> جالبه همین چند ماه پیش با یک نفر در همین انجمن بحث می کردیم سر اینکه تقلب چه بلایی سر رتبه ها و ... کنکور آورده، می گفت: " تقلب آنقدری نیست که تاثیر آنچنانی بر نتیجه دانش آموزان داشته باشه" یعنی این افراد اینطور استدلال می کنند که چون تقلب در کنکور اندک است پس موضوع نگران کننده ای نیست، حجم تقلب های چند سال اخیر که حتی اندک هم نبود ولی این افراد الان بیان پاسخگوی تقلب امتحانات نهایی باشند، شما بگو طرف اصلا *نیم* نمره در هر امتحان بتونه که تقلب کنه دیگه الان هم میگی این تقلب تاثیر آنچنانی بر نتیجه نهایی نداره؟! قشنگ رتبه میتونه 5-10 هزار (حداقل) جابجا شه.


بله...دقیقا همین طوره در این صورت اعتراض خیلیا به خاطر ۲۵ صدم بالا میره بعدم میدونی چند هزار تا معدل بیست داریم؟یعنی فقط بخوایم ۲۰ رو حساب کنیم ۱۹.۹۹ هم هیچ امیدی نداره چون اول کار ۴۰ درصدشو باخته به استثنای معدل بیستای سالای قبل که آمارو وحشتناک بالا میبره در هر حال کنکور برای معدل بیست انحصاری شده و یه رقابت میشه بین ۲۰ و۲۰

----------


## _Joseph_

> متاسفانه سیستم آموزشی از برگزاری یک امتحان امن و بدون تقلب عاجز هست. سال ما سوالات امتحانات بچه های پیش دانشگاهی (و سوم) با قیمت های خیلی پایین قابل خریداری یا حتی بصورت رایگان پخش بود، تصحیح برگه ای که با تقلب پر شده دیگه چه فرقی میکنه خوب انجام بگیره یا بد؟ سلیقه ای باشه یا غیر سلیقه ای؟
> جالبه همین چند ماه پیش با یک نفر در همین انجمن بحث می کردیم سر اینکه تقلب چه بلایی سر رتبه ها و ... کنکور آورده، می گفت: " تقلب آنقدری نیست که تاثیر آنچنانی بر نتیجه دانش آموزان داشته باشه" یعنی این افراد اینطور استدلال می کنند که چون تقلب در کنکور اندک است پس موضوع نگران کننده ای نیست، حجم تقلب های چند سال اخیر که حتی اندک هم نبود ولی این افراد الان بیان پاسخگوی تقلب امتحانات نهایی باشند، شما بگو طرف اصلا *نیم* نمره در هر امتحان بتونه که تقلب کنه دیگه الان هم میگی این تقلب تاثیر آنچنانی بر نتیجه نهایی نداره؟! قشنگ رتبه میتونه 5-10 هزار (حداقل) جابجا شه.


*اصلا نیازی به خرید سوال و پخش اش تو تلگرام نیست 
اگر نهایی ها اون شکلی باشه که ما شرکت کردیم شما میتونی به راحتی از بغل دستی ات تقلب کنی . ولی کنکور چنین چیزی خیلی خیلی پایینه
پس باید سیستم نهایی ها هم کلا عوض بشه . حالا سوال اینجاس اگر بخوان نهایی رو شبیه کنور کنن خوب باید یکبار در دهم و یکبار در یازدهم و یکبار در دوزادهم یه شبیه کنکور بگیرن بعدشم یدونه کنکور اصلی 
خوب اینجوری باشه اصلا خیلی ها نمیتونن فارغ التحصیل بشن و دیپلم بگیرن 
اگرم بخوان مثل الان ادامه بدن اونچیزی که میگید که نیم نمره خیلی تاثیر میزاره کاملا درسته و خوب اون هم بد میشه 
پس مجبورن سیستم تزار بندی رو جوری کنن که نیم نمره چندان تاثیری در تراز بندی ایجاد نکنه و نمره 20 با 18 انچنان تاثیری در تراز بندی ایجاد نکنه به نظرم این مورد امکان پذیره*

----------


## _Joseph_

> بله...دقیقا همین طوره در این صورت اعتراض خیلیا به خاطر ۲۵ صدم بالا میره بعدم میدونی چند هزار تا معدل بیست داریم؟یعنی فقط بخوایم ۲۰ رو حساب کنیم ۱۹.۹۹ هم هیچ امیدی نداره چون اول کار ۴۰ درصدشو باخته به استثنای معدل بیستای سالای قبل که آمارو وحشتناک بالا میبره در هر حال کنکور برای معدل بیست انحصاری شده و یه رقابت میشه بین ۲۰ و۲۰


*اصلا دوست عزیز 20 هم بگیری ارزشی نداره  ینی اگر بخوان با این سیستم تراز بندی سنجش که در سال 94 اجرایی شد ادامه بدن مصوبه رو شمایی که مثلا 20 گزفتی در سال 97 و امتحاناتت اسون بوده با کسی که 20 گرفته در سال 98 و امتحاناتش سخت بوده خوب 20 شما با 20 اون نفر دومی اصلا برابر نیست در تراز 
و این یعنی فاجعه
پس باید سیستم تراز بندی رو اصلاح کنن که حذف زیر گروه ها میتونه به خاطر همین امر بوده باشه که این سیستم سنجش به کلی بخواد عوض بشه مبناش  و پور عباس هم به این دلیل گفت که حذف زیر گروه ها بسیار تغییر بزرگی محسوب میشه*

----------


## alibestfriend

امسال بعد عید که داشتم برای دومین کنکورم میخوندم مثل خیلی های حاظر تو این بحث وقتم رو هدر می دادم اون اخراش یه شعر مدام ذهنم رو اذیت میکرد مدام به من تلنگر میزد:
باغبانا ز خزان بی‌خبرت می‌بینم
آه از آن روز که بادت گل رعنا ببرد
خیلی وقت نیست عضو این انجمن شدم ولی این اخرین پیامی هستش که میزارم. شما رو نمی دونم ولی می خوام یکبار برای همیشه تمام حواشی رو کنار بزارم بدون این که فکر کنم سوالات نهایی سخت میشه سوالات کنکور چجوری میشه اون میشه این نمیشه فلانی چی گفته ..... بنظرم این تنها راه موفقیته تو هر کاری بدون اینکه به موانع مسیر فکر کنی فقط هدفت رو ببین. یا باید برای موفقیتت بهاش رو بپردازی از تفریحت بگذری به خودت سخت بگیری و یا برای عدم موفقیتت بهانه جور کنی. 
شهاب اناری تو پایان مقدمه هاش یه چیز فوق العاده می گفت:
اگر تلاشگرید موفق باشید

----------


## S.akbari

> *اصلا نیازی به خرید سوال و پخش اش تو تلگرام نیست 
> اگر نهایی ها اون شکلی باشه که ما شرکت کردیم شما میتونی به راحتی از بغل دستی ات تقلب کنی . ولی کنکور چنین چیزی خیلی خیلی پایینه
> پس باید سیستم نهایی ها هم کلا عوض بشه . حالا سوال اینجاس اگر بخوان نهایی رو شبیه کنور کنن خوب باید یکبار در دهم و یکبار در یازدهم و یکبار در دوزادهم یه شبیه کنکور بگیرن بعدشم یدونه کنکور اصلی 
> خوب اینجوری باشه اصلا خیلی ها نمیتونن فارغ التحصیل بشن و دیپلم بگیرن 
> اگرم بخوان مثل الان ادامه بدن اونچیزی که میگید که نیم نمره خیلی تاثیر میزاره کاملا درسته و خوب اون هم بد میشه 
> پس مجبورن سیستم تزار بندی رو جوری کنن که نیم نمره چندان تاثیری در تراز بندی ایجاد نکنه و نمره 20 با 18 انچنان تاثیری در تراز بندی ایجاد نکنه به نظرم این مورد امکان پذیره*


جدا اگرتاثیرو بخوان مثل ۹۴ انجام بدن رقابت کنکور میمونه برای فقط معدل بیستا فقط و فقط معدل بیستا؟چرا؟چون تاثیر اینبار ۴۰ درصدیه نه ۲۵ دیشب یه کارشناس داشت حرف میزد شنیدم میگفت بین ۱۹۰ کارنامه رتبه قبولی رشته های تاپ سال ۹۴ که بررسی شده فقط دو نفر معدلشون زیر ۱۹ و خورده ای بوده

----------


## _Joseph_

> جدا اگرتاثیرو بخوان مثل ۹۴ انجام بدن رقابت کنکور میمونه برای فقط معدل بیستا فقط و فقط معدل بیستا؟چرا؟چون تاثیر اینبار ۴۰ درصدیه نه ۲۵ دیشب یه کارشناس داشت حرف میزد شنیدم میگفت بین ۱۹۰ کارنامه رتبه قبولی رشته های تاپ سال ۹۴ که بررسی شده فقط دو نفر معدلشون زیر ۱۹ و خورده ای بوده


*مثل 94 بخوان برن جلو اصلا رقابت بین معدل 20 ها هم عادلانه نیست چون تراز های معدل های 20 متفاوته 
برای همین مثل 94 نمیشه به نظرم و سیستم سنجش رو تغییرش میدن اون فرمول که تاثیر معدل رو محاسبه میکنه رو تغییرش میدن
*

----------


## S.akbari

> امسال بعد عید که داشتم برای دومین کنکورم میخوندم مثل خیلی های حاظر تو این بحث وقتم رو هدر می دادم اون اخراش یه شعر مدام ذهنم رو اذیت میکرد مدام به من تلنگر میزد:
> باغبانا ز خزان بی‌خبرت می‌بینم
> آه از آن روز که بادت گل رعنا ببرد
> خیلی وقت نیست عضو این انجمن شدم ولی این اخرین پیامی هستش که میزارم. شما رو نمی دونم ولی می خوام یکبار برای همیشه تمام حواشی رو کنار بزارم بدون این که فکر کنم سوالات نهایی سخت میشه سوالات کنکور چجوری میشه اون میشه این نمیشه فلانی چی گفته ..... بنظرم این تنها راه موفقیته تو هر کاری بدون اینکه به موانع مسیر فکر کنی فقط هدفت رو ببین. یا باید برای موفقیتت بهاش رو بپردازی از تفریحت بگذری به خودت سخت بگیری و یا برای عدم موفقیتت بهانه جور کنی. 
> شهاب اناری تو پایان مقدمه هاش یه چیز فوق العاده می گفت:
> اگر تلاشگرید موفق باشید


کار درستی می کنی بخون و تلاش کن مطمئن باش خیلیا شرایطشون مثل شماس پس فقط فعلا تخصصی هاتو عالی بخون تا اگر آیین نامه اومد بری ترمیم و بتونی بهترین نتیجه رو بگیری ولی بنظرم اگه امسال کنکوری بودی انتخاب رشته کن و برو مگر این که به رشته خاصی علاقه مند باشی

----------


## S.akbari

> *مثل 94 بخوان برن جلو اصلا رقابت بین معدل 20 ها هم عادلانه نیست چون تراز های معدل های 20 متفاوته 
> برای همین مثل 94 نمیشه به نظرم و سیستم سنجش رو تغییرش میدن اون فرمول که تاثیر معدل رو محاسبه میکنه رو تغییرش میدن
> *


بنظرم بیان مثلا ۱۹ تا ۲۰ رو تو یه رنج قرار بدن بعد ۱۷ و ۱۸ مثلا همین طور الی آخر مثلا بین ۱۹ و ۲۰ اون چیزی که تعیین کننده میشه تراز کنکوره این طوری بهتره باز

----------


## S.akbari

> *مثل 94 بخوان برن جلو اصلا رقابت بین معدل 20 ها هم عادلانه نیست چون تراز های معدل های 20 متفاوته 
> برای همین مثل 94 نمیشه به نظرم و سیستم سنجش رو تغییرش میدن اون فرمول که تاثیر معدل رو محاسبه میکنه رو تغییرش میدن
> *


بعضیا میگن شرایط شبیه ۹۷ شده اون زمانم بحث تاثیر قطعی بودولی بعد انتخاب رشته گفتن تاثیر مثبته

----------


## _Joseph_

> درسته ولی میشه مدرکی از لو رفتن تمامی سوالات کنکور چین بصورت pdf دو-سه ساعت قبل اتمام فرایند آزمون بفرستید؟
> میشه مدرکی ارائه کنید مبنی بر اینکه سازمان سنجش چین (نمیدونم اونجا هم همین تشکیلات رو دارند یا خیر) چند ماه بعد از برگزاری کنکور به 5000 داوطلب خود مشکوک شده و از همه اینها آزمون مجدد گرفته و اکثرا باوجود عدم کسب حداقل درصد های لازم الان روی صندلی دانشگاه نشسته اند و به 7 سال حبس محکوم نشده اند؟!


*وقتی چنین ابزار هایی رو میبرن سر جلسه . خوب قطعا سوالات هم لو میره که بخوان بهشون مخابره کنن دیگه . وگرنه چرا باید چنین ابزار های تقلبی رو ببرن سر جلسه؟؟به چه دردشون میخوره وقتی سوال لو نره؟
البته اونجا تدابیر بسیار شدید هستش . ینی اون تدابیر رو بخوان تو ایران پیاده کنند نه زیر ساختش رو دارن نه اصلا مبانی قانتونی ش رو .
اونجا تقلب کنی و گرفته بشی فک کنم 10 سال **** زندون*  :Yahoo (4): 
*بله این رو قبول دارم یه سری آقازاده بیشرف الان بدون هیچ تلاشی دارن تو دانشگاه درس میخونن و یا پول دارن و دارن درس میخونن و ...... تو همه دانشگاها هم هست .
سهمیه ها هم از یه طرف*  :Yahoo (101): *که واقعا دیگه شورش رو در اورده . 
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> * اتفاقا با این قسمت صحبتت مخالفم چون همونطور که برای اثبات قدرت ابلاغ شد برای اثبات همون قدرت با دو تا ضریب و تراز الکی برای 1402 اجرا میشه و وقتی نتیجه  1402 اومد اونموقع یا برای همیشه لغو میشه یا برای همیشه اجرا میشه*


*چی بگم والا . بنه هم مثل شما بی اطلاعم*

----------


## S.akbari

> *مثل 94 بخوان برن جلو اصلا رقابت بین معدل 20 ها هم عادلانه نیست چون تراز های معدل های 20 متفاوته 
> برای همین مثل 94 نمیشه به نظرم و سیستم سنجش رو تغییرش میدن اون فرمول که تاثیر معدل رو محاسبه میکنه رو تغییرش میدن
> *


باید یه آمار دقیق از معدل بیستای پشت کنکوری داشته باشن و درجه سختی سوالات نهاییشونو بررسی کنن و بعد معدل بیست رو هم تراز بندی کنن جدا اجرای این طرح برای ۰۲ خیلی زود و اشتباهه

----------


## _Joseph_

> منم خبر دارم که قبلا تصویب شده ولی آیا از همون زمان تصویب آقایون حرکتی کردن ؟تحولی در اجرا و سوالات و نمره دادن امتحان نهایی شکل گرفت؟که مثلا بچه های ۱۴۰۱ این امتحان برای کنکور ۰۲ حکم مرگ و زندگیه؟البته که نه...همین بچه های ۰۱ هم عین زمان تاثیر مثبت بوده شرایطشون و خیلی‌هاشون به خاطر این که سال کنکورشون تاثیر مثبت بوده خیلی به معدل توجه نکردن...همه شونم که امسال دانشگاه نمیرن کلی پشت کنکوری داریم بحث اینه که اگر همون ۱۴۰۰ تصویب شد کم کم همون موقع شروع میکردن به تهیه زیر ساخت ها و...


*همینارو من هم قبول دارم ولی شما بگید چیکار کنیم الان؟؟ بشینیم اینجا و بحث کنیم؟؟ درس بخونیم ؟؟ کلا بریم شورا رو به اتیش بکشیم؟؟ صبر کنیم؟؟ فحش بدیم؟؟*

----------


## S.akbari

> *وقتی چنین ابزار هایی رو میبرن سر جلسه . خوب قطعا سوالات هم لو میره که بخوان بهشون مخابره کنن دیگه . وگرنه چرا باید چنین ابزار های تقلبی رو ببرن سر جلسه؟؟به چه دردشون میخوره وقتی سوال لو نره؟
> البته اونجا تدابیر بسیار شدید هستش . ینی اون تدابیر رو بخوان تو ایران پیاده کنند نه زیر ساختش رو دارن نه اصلا مبانی قانتونی ش رو .
> اونجا تقلب کنی و گرفته بشی فک کنم 10 سال **** زندون* 
> *بله این رو قبول دارم یه سری آقازاده بیشرف الان بدون هیچ تلاشی دارن تو دانشگاه درس میخونن و یا پول دارن و دارن درس میخونن و ...... تو همه دانشگاها هم هست .
> سهمیه ها هم از یه طرف* *که واقعا دیگه شورش رو در اورده . 
> *


یاد این جمله می افتم که میگه همیشه شرایط بدتری هم هست این وضعیتی که کنکوری ها توشن دقیقا مصداق این جملس واقعا صد رحمت به اون کنکور قبلی با سهمیه هاش

----------


## S.akbari

> *همینارو من هم قبول دارم ولی شما بگید چیکار کنیم الان؟؟ بشینیم اینجا و بحث کنیم؟؟ درس بخونیم ؟؟ کلا بریم شورا رو به اتیش بکشیم؟؟ صبر کنیم؟؟ فحش بدیم؟؟*


اینایی که ما داریم میگیم همش بحث و غره و البته واقعیت....بهترین کار در شرایط حاضر خوندن عالیه تخصصی هاس حداقل تا مهر فکر نمیکنم آیین نامشون انقدر افتضاح باشه که انقدر باگ داشته باشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینایی که ما داریم میگیم همش بحث و غره و البته واقعیت....بهترین کار در شرایط حاضر خوندن عالیه تخصصی هاس حداقل تا مهر فکر نمیکنم آیین نامشون انقدر افتضاح باشه که انقدر باگ داشته باشه


*آفرین 
الان رسیدی به حرف من که چندین صفحه پیش گفتم . ما تو این کشور نظرمون محترم شمرده نمیشه . و تاثیری نمیتونیم داشته باشیم بر سیاست های جاری کشور . هر چی برامون ببرن باید خودمون رو وفق بدیم 
مگر با روغنی که 75 بود شد 500 وفق داده نشدیم؟
مگر با نظام قدیمی که شد نظام جدید و چند ده هزار جلد کتاب همینطوری بلااستفاده موند دستمون و مجبور شدیم بریم کتاب جدید بخریم و پول بریزیم تو حلقوم انتشاراتی ها وفق داده نشدیم؟
مگر با سوالای غلط و اشتباه و به دور از عرف کنکور 1400 وفق داده نشدیم؟
مگر با دلار 700 تومنی که به مرور شد 30000 تومن وفق داده نشدیم؟

این هم مثل قبلی هاا برادر شل کن
فیلم v for vendetta رو هم ببین کیفور بشی و انگشت اتهام رو به سمت خودت بگیری*

----------


## S.akbari

> *آفرین 
> الان رسیدی به حرف من که چندین صفحه پیش گفتم . ما تو این کشور نظرمون محترم شمرده نمیشه . و تاثیری نمیتونیم داشته باشیم بر سیاست های جاری کشور . هر چی برامون ببرن باید خودمون رو وفق بدیم 
> مگر با روغنی که 75 بود شد 500 وفق داده نشدیم؟
> مگر با نظام قدیمی که شد نظام جدید و چند ده هزار جلد کتاب همینطوری بلااستفاده موند دستمون و مجبور شدیم بریم کتاب جدید بخریم و پول بریزیم تو حلقوم انتشاراتی ها وفق داده نشدیم؟
> مگر با سوالای غلط و اشتباه و به دور از عرف کنکور 1400 وفق داده نشدیم؟
> مگر با دلار 700 تومنی که به مرور شد 30000 تومن وفق داده نشدیم؟
> 
> این هم مثل قبلی هاا برادر شل کن
> فیلم v for vendetta رو هم ببین کیفور بشی و انگشت اتهام رو به سمت خودت بگیری*


شما هم توصیه منو به بچه ها ببینی منم همینو بهشون گفتم که برن درسشونو بخونن منو هم میبینید اینجا نظرات کارشناسانه میزارم  :Yahoo (100): کنکورمو دادم و منتظر نتایجم و الان وقت استراحتمه وگرنه اونی که کنکوری ۰۲ اصلا جاش این جا نیست

----------


## S.akbari

> *آفرین 
> الان رسیدی به حرف من که چندین صفحه پیش گفتم . ما تو این کشور نظرمون محترم شمرده نمیشه . و تاثیری نمیتونیم داشته باشیم بر سیاست های جاری کشور . هر چی برامون ببرن باید خودمون رو وفق بدیم 
> مگر با روغنی که 75 بود شد 500 وفق داده نشدیم؟
> مگر با نظام قدیمی که شد نظام جدید و چند ده هزار جلد کتاب همینطوری بلااستفاده موند دستمون و مجبور شدیم بریم کتاب جدید بخریم و پول بریزیم تو حلقوم انتشاراتی ها وفق داده نشدیم؟
> مگر با سوالای غلط و اشتباه و به دور از عرف کنکور 1400 وفق داده نشدیم؟
> مگر با دلار 700 تومنی که به مرور شد 30000 تومن وفق داده نشدیم؟
> 
> این هم مثل قبلی هاا برادر شل کن
> فیلم v for vendetta رو هم ببین کیفور بشی و انگشت اتهام رو به سمت خودت بگیری*


ولی خب هر آدمی میتونه برداشت خودشو داشته باشه برای هر موضوعی و میتونه اینو به طرق مختلف انتقال بده این دیگه بستگی به آدما داره واقعا بیش تر بچه ها نگرانن و البته منم نگرانم اگر تکلیف جزییات معلوم بشه وفق دادن خیلی راحت تر میشه

----------


## Arnold

> موافق نیستم..اگر هم باشه بسیار استثنا هست. مثل همین ژنتیک که اونم به این علت هست که کتاب خوب توضیح نداده.
> درکل از نظر شخص من با این سطح تجاربم تو این زمینه، نهایتا 5 6% افراد در زمینه خاص، نیاز به کلاس آنلاین و ... دارن. بقیه واقعا توانایی رو دارن که خودشون بخونن و باید هم همینجور باشه. منتهی توی واقعیت چیز دیگریست.


عزیز درسته  خود خوانی یه هنر و تواناییه و به هر حال نیازه
اما یه استاد خوب هم میتونه با بکار گرفتن عقل و خرد 
مخاطب خودش رو سریع تر از خود خوانی 
به فهم و سطح درک مناسب از مطلب برسونه
و از طرفی بحث زمان هم مطرحه و این راه یجور میانبره

----------


## farzaddd

> اینایی که ما داریم میگیم همش بحث و غره و البته واقعیت....بهترین کار در شرایط حاضر خوندن عالیه تخصصی هاس حداقل تا مهر فکر نمیکنم آیین نامشون انقدر افتضاح باشه که انقدر باگ داشته باشه


دوست من این آیین نامه اول باگ خواهد بود بعد آیین نامه ،طبق تجربه ای که هممون داریم تو ایران اول یه قانون نوشته میشه بعد از اجرا مشکلاتش دیده میشه اگر مشکلاتش خیلی زیاد بود و اعتراضات هم زیاد شد یا مشکلاتو دونه و دونه حل میکنن و این وسط یه عده ****** میرن،یا کلا لغو میکنن،من این مصوبه رو قابل اجرا نمیدونم و قطعا مطمینم بعد از نوشتن آیین نامه خیلیا معترض میشن و بعدش بعداز کنکور ۱۴۰۲ جَمعِش میکنن ،این مصوبه خیلی قیمه هارو ریخته تو ماستا ،اینا میخواستن کنکورو حذف کنن کلا علاوه بر حذف نشدن عدالت کمی هم که تو کنکور بود کاملا از بین رفت ،این مصوبه به ضرر همه هست و مطمئن باشید بعد کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تمام ایراداتش میاد بیرون،این مصوبه رو از مقامات خیلی بالادستی ابلاغ کردن ولی اشتباه کردن،سنجش فقط دریه صورت میتونه عدالتو تا حدی برقرار کنه که پشت کنکوری هارو نادیده بگیره ولی با این کار هم خیلی از دانش آموزان سال جاری هم ضرر خواهند کرد چون امتحان تشریحی رو خیلی نمیتونن سخت کنن چون اونوقت کسی نمیتونه دیپلم بگیره،حداقل ۵ نمره سوالات سخت خواهد بود یا ۲۰ نمره از صد نمره اما نکته اساسی اینه که باز رقابت اصلی میاد تو یه کنکوری که استاندارد بودن دیگه اهمیتی نخواهد داشت و اونجاست که دانش آموزی که استعداد مثلا پزشک شدن رو داشته به خاطر سخت شدن خیلی زیاد سوالات از رده کاملا خارج میشه،چیزی که من مطمینم اینا تصمیم گرفتن آدمهای خیلی قوی و خیلی باهوش و پرتلاش برسن به رشته های تاپ،چیزی که تو کنکورهای قبل هم بود ولی الان پر رنگ تر میشه،ما هرسال ۱۳ هزار نفر حدودی المپیادی داریم و ۳۰ هزار نفر سمپادی،حالا با خیلی سخت شدن اختصاصیا حساب کن چه سود،این وسط سیستم نارآمد ترازدهی سنجش هم سال ۹۴ دیدیم،طرف مثلا معدلش ۱۹ میشد رتبه اش تو آموزش پرورش از ۲۷ هزار نفر کمتر میشد،من مطمینم اینا دوتا هدفو دنبال کردن ،۱_کم کردن پشت کنکوریها۲_ حذف کردن ضعیفا ،حالا میبینید،و نکته اصلی کم کردن متقاضیان رشته تجربی بود،این طرحو از هرطرف چک کنی باگ داره،

----------


## mohammad1397

> *وقتی چنین ابزار هایی رو میبرن سر جلسه . خوب قطعا سوالات هم لو میره که بخوان بهشون مخابره کنن دیگه . وگرنه چرا باید چنین ابزار های تقلبی رو ببرن سر جلسه؟؟به چه دردشون میخوره وقتی سوال لو نره؟
> البته اونجا تدابیر بسیار شدید هستش . ینی اون تدابیر رو بخوان تو ایران پیاده کنند نه زیر ساختش رو دارن نه اصلا مبانی قانتونی ش رو .
> اونجا تقلب کنی و گرفته بشی فک کنم 10 سال **** زندون* 
> *بله این رو قبول دارم یه سری آقازاده بیشرف الان بدون هیچ تلاشی دارن تو دانشگاه درس میخونن و یا پول دارن و دارن درس میخونن و ...... تو همه دانشگاها هم هست .
> سهمیه ها هم از یه طرف* *که واقعا دیگه شورش رو در اورده . 
> *


جدا ازین موارد تو ازمون های استخدامی چیزی به اسم سهمیه زایمان سالاری اومده هر کس بیشتر زایمان کنه شایسته تره و به نمره علمیشون اضافه میکنن ! حالا هم هر چی مجردها دارن اعتراض میکنن انگار نه انگار

----------


## _Joseph_

> جدا ازین موارد تو ازمون های استخدامی چیزی به اسم سهمیه زایمان سالاری اومده هر کس بیشتر زایمان کنه شایسته تره و به نمره علمیشون اضافه میکنن ! حالا هم هر چی مجردها دارن اعتراض میکنن انگار نه انگار


*آره اینم دیدم .* :Yahoo (4): 
*ولی یه چیزی هم بگم .
تو ژاپن هم چنین سهمیه هایی میدونید هست ؟*

----------


## farzaddd

> *آره اینم دیدم .*
> *ولی یه چیزی هم بگم .
> تو ژاپن هم چنین سهمیه هایی میدونید هست ؟*


اره هست

----------


## S.akbari

> دوست من این آیین نامه اول باگ خواهد بود بعد آیین نامه ،طبق تجربه ای که هممون داریم تو ایران اول یه قانون نوشته میشه بعد از اجرا مشکلاتش دیده میشه اگر مشکلاتش خیلی زیاد بود و اعتراضات هم زیاد شد یا مشکلاتو دونه و دونه حل میکنن و این وسط یه عده ****** میرن،یا کلا لغو میکنن،من این مصوبه رو قابل اجرا نمیدونم و قطعا مطمینم بعد از نوشتن آیین نامه خیلیا معترض میشن و بعدش بعداز کنکور ۱۴۰۲ جَمعِش میکنن ،این مصوبه خیلی قیمه هارو ریخته تو ماستا ،اینا میخواستن کنکورو حذف کنن کلا علاوه بر حذف نشدن عدالت کمی هم که تو کنکور بود کاملا از بین رفت ،این مصوبه به ضرر همه هست و مطمئن باشید بعد کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تمام ایراداتش میاد بیرون،این مصوبه رو از مقامات خیلی بالادستی ابلاغ کردن ولی اشتباه کردن،سنجش فقط دریه صورت میتونه عدالتو تا حدی برقرار کنه که پشت کنکوری هارو نادیده بگیره ولی با این کار هم خیلی از دانش آموزان سال جاری هم ضرر خواهند کرد چون امتحان تشریحی رو خیلی نمیتونن سخت کنن چون اونوقت کسی نمیتونه دیپلم بگیره،حداقل ۵ نمره سوالات سخت خواهد بود یا ۲۰ نمره از صد نمره اما نکته اساسی اینه که باز رقابت اصلی میاد تو یه کنکوری که استاندارد بودن دیگه اهمیتی نخواهد داشت و اونجاست که دانش آموزی که استعداد مثلا پزشک شدن رو داشته به خاطر سخت شدن خیلی زیاد سوالات از رده کاملا خارج میشه،چیزی که من مطمینم اینا تصمیم گرفتن آدمهای خیلی قوی و خیلی باهوش و پرتلاش برسن به رشته های تاپ،چیزی که تو کنکورهای قبل هم بود ولی الان پر رنگ تر میشه،ما هرسال ۱۳ هزار نفر حدودی المپیادی داریم و ۳۰ هزار نفر سمپادی،حالا با خیلی سخت شدن اختصاصیا حساب کن چه سود،این وسط سیستم نارآمد ترازدهی سنجش هم سال ۹۴ دیدیم،طرف مثلا معدلش ۱۹ میشد رتبه اش تو آموزش پرورش از ۲۷ هزار نفر کمتر میشد،من مطمینم اینا دوتا هدفو دنبال کردن ،۱_کم کردن پشت کنکوریها۲_ حذف کردن ضعیفا ،حالا میبینید،و نکته اصلی کم کردن متقاضیان رشته تجربی بود،این طرحو از هرطرف چک کنی باگ داره،


اتفاقا منم بارها به همین موضوع اشاره کردم میخوان نخبه گزینی کنن یعنی کنکور از میدان آزاد رقابتی بین هر طیف دانش آموز تبدیل میشه به رقابت بین نخبه با نخبه و البته به بیانی دیگه نخبه ثروتمند و نخبه ثروتمند

----------


## S.akbari

> *آره اینم دیدم .*
> *ولی یه چیزی هم بگم .
> تو ژاپن هم چنین سهمیه هایی میدونید هست ؟*


قبلیم گفتم شرایطو طوری کردن که راضی باشیم به همون کنکور پر سهمیه وتقلب

----------


## farzaddd

> اتفاقا منم بارها به همین موضوع اشاره کردم میخوان نخبه گزینی کنن یعنی کنکور از میدان آزاد رقابتی بین هر طیف دانش آموز تبدیل میشه به رقابت بین نخبه با نخبه و البته به بیانی دیگه نخبه ثروتمند و نخبه ثروتمند


اره متاسفانه،

----------


## S.akbari

> اره متاسفانه،


بهترین کاری که یه کنکوری میتونه در این شرایط بکنه خوندن خیلی خوب اختصاصی ها و البته  صبره

----------


## کُبری

بچه ها کسی که میخواد پشت بمونه باید چیکار کنه؟شهریور ترمیم بره؟این مصوبه دیگه لغو نمیشه؟

----------


## S.akbari

> بچه ها کسی که میخواد پشت بمونه باید چیکار کنه؟شهریور ترمیم بره؟این مصوبه دیگه لغو نمیشه؟


اگه معدلت خوبه از همین الان بشین برای اختصاصی ها خوب خوب بخون اگر نه هم فرقی نداره هر درسی رو که نمره خو ب نیست قوی کن که یا دی یا خرداد بری ترمیم ولی خوب بخون

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کُبری


بچه ها کسی که میخواد پشت بمونه باید چیکار کنه؟شهریور ترمیم بره؟این مصوبه دیگه لغو نمیشه؟


حس میکنم لغو میشه حالا زمان میبره ولی کلا اینا کارشون همینه هر سال استرس میدن به دانش اموزای مظلوم*

----------


## کُبری

> اگه معدلت خوبه از همین الان بشین برای اختصاصی ها خوب خوب بخون اگر نه هم فرقی نداره هر درسی رو که نمره خو ب نیست قوی کن که یا دی یا خرداد بری ترمیم ولی خوب بخون


خونواده یه گیری دادن شهریور وقت بهتریه چون درسا شروع نشدن و دی ماه و خرداد وقت از کنکور میره و اینا:/بنظرت بشینم از اواخر مرداد برم بخونم برای ترمیم یا بجاش برای کنکور بخونم و دی برم ترمیم؟

----------


## diar82

> بچه ها کسی که میخواد پشت بمونه باید چیکار کنه؟شهریور ترمیم بره؟این مصوبه دیگه لغو نمیشه؟


سنجش استوری گذاشته تو شهریور ماه اطلاعیه اش بارگذاری میشه.

----------


## S.akbari

> خونواده یه گیری دادن شهریور وقت بهتریه چون درسا شروع نشدن و دی ماه و خرداد وقت از کنکور میره و اینا:/بنظرت بشینم از اواخر مرداد برم بخونم برای ترمیم یا بجاش برای کنکور بخونم و دی برم ترمیم؟


اینا تا شهریور درگیر آیین نامه اجراییشن پس خیلی نمیشه رو شهریور حساب کرد.اگر شد چه بهتر اگر این توانایی رو در خودت میبینی حداقل یکی دو تا رو شهریور بده البته اگر معدلت خوب نیست ولی اگر با ترمیم یکی دوتا درس معدلت خوب میشه همون شهریور برو تمومش کن نتونستی دی

----------


## _Joseph_

*قسمتهای اول این فیلم رو ببینید که چجوری داره نیاز ایجاد میکنه با القای استرس و اظطراب و ....... تا در نهایت شما رو خر کنه برای ثبت نام کلاساش .
نیاز ایجاد کن و بفروش 
عرضه و تقاضا 
رفتم رتبه های برتر سال 94 رو چک کردم و باید بگم تقریبا هیچکدام از رتبه های برتر کشوری در سال 94 معدل 20 نداشتند . اما واقعا تاثیر قطعی بر روی رتبه اثر میگذراد و رقابت را سخت تر میکند . کارنامه های دیگری هم بودند که واقعا رتبه شون رو بد تر کرده است .

**
*

----------


## _Joseph_

*و مقایسه ای بین معدل 12 و 20 که به ترتیب رتبه های 489 و 495 منطقه دو شدند
**لازم به ذکره بدون تاثیر معدل قطعی اگر تخمین بزنیم .تخمین رتبه نفری که معدل 12 داره 160 تا 180 و نفری که معدل 20 داره 700 تا 800 هستش.*

----------


## S.akbari

> الان مشاوران دارن این پیشنهاد ها رو به بچه ها میدن:
> 1-بدوییییید ترممیم کنید تا تمام نشده
> از هر 10 مشاوری 9 تاشون دارن تشویق به ترمیم می کنند پشت کنکوری ها رو در صورتیکه شما اگر 20 کامل هم بگیرید تمام درس ها رو باز هم اگر شرایط 94 تکرار بشه دچار ضرر و زیان میشید با اجرایی شدن این مصوبه.
> فایل پیوست 100997
> دیگر این که ارزش 20 نهایی امسال با 20 سال (های) گذشته برابر نیست و 20 امسال اگر امتحانات سخت تر بشند ارزش بیشتری داره و هزار ابهام و ایراد دیگر...
> 
> 2- امسال هرطور شده انتخاب رشته کنید و پشت کنکور نمانید
> این هم خیلی شایع هست در بین توصیه ها. در واقع یکی از اهداف این بازی ها این است که خیلی ها از دور رقابت کاملا خارج بشند. حالا بهرنحو که شده. تبدیل پشت کنکوری به دانشجو تا نهایتا انتهای شهریور پروژه ای هست که با موفقیت قراره انجام بشه.
> 
> ...


واقعا من خودم جز کسایی ام که توصیه میکنم بچه ها نمونن چون واقعا کنکور ۰۲ فشار روحی و روانی و الی زیادی روی بچه ها به خصوص پشت کنکوری ها میاره حالا بعضی ها هم هستن که فقط دنبال یه رشته خاصین اونا باید از الان تخصصی بخونن و به فکر ترمیم باشن تا ببینن شهریور چی میشه

----------


## S.akbari

> *و مقایسه ای بین معدل 12 و 20 که به ترتیب رتبه های 489 و 495 منطقه دو شدند**لازم به ذکره تخمین رتبه نفری که معدل 12 داره 160 تا 180 و نفری که معدل 20 داره 700 تا 800 هستش.*


قطعا اگر ساز و کار ۹۴ باشه فاجعه خواهد شد

----------


## Moon.Sa

من اولین کنکورمو ۹۵ دادم، همین بلای تاثیر قطعی میمونه مث ۹۴و سر ما اووردن
در نهایت فروردین گفتن تاثیر مثبته
نگفتم که امید واهی بدم
گفتم که سریع شهریور ندویین ترمیم معدل
و اینکه واقن اگه ۴۰۱ کنکور دادین و رشته ی خاصی نمیخواین برین دانشگاه
نظام قدیمی ای که پزشکی میخوای الان احتمالا ۲۲ سالته، رشته ی لیسانس بری واسه لیسانس به پزشکی نمیشه، طبق گفته ها شرط غیرقابل تغییر و دور زدن لیسانس به پزشکی حدکثر سن ۲۵ و ۲۷ برای سربازها و یا رشته های طرح داره!

----------


## _Joseph_

> من اولین کنکورمو ۹۵ دادم، همین بلای تاثیر قطعی میمونه مث ۹۴و سر ما اووردن
> در نهایت فروردین گفتن تاثیر مثبته


*دقیقا فروردین گفتن تاثیر مثبته برای 95 و باعث و بانیش هم یه دختری بود که به دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت کرده بود که تایر قطعی معدل ظلمه و دیوان قانون تاثیر قطعی رو لغو کرد.*

----------


## S.akbari

> من اولین کنکورمو ۹۵ دادم، همین بلای تاثیر قطعی میمونه مث ۹۴و سر ما اووردن
> در نهایت فروردین گفتن تاثیر مثبته


شما رو هم مثل امسال اذیت کردن؟یعنی قطعی میگفتن تاثیر قطعیه؟مثل الان؟

----------


## S.akbari

> *دقیقا فروردین گفتن تاثیر مثبته برای 95 و باعث و بانیش هم یه دختری بود که به دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت کرده بود که تایر قطعی معدل ظلمه و دیوان قانون تاثیر قطعی رو لغو کرد.*


اون یه استثنا بود

----------


## diar82

> موافق نیستم..اگر هم باشه بسیار استثنا هست. مثل همین ژنتیک که اونم به این علت هست که کتاب خوب توضیح نداده.
> درکل از نظر شخص من با این سطح تجاربم تو این زمینه، نهایتا 5 6% افراد در زمینه خاص، نیاز به کلاس آنلاین و ... دارن. بقیه واقعا توانایی رو دارن که خودشون بخونن و باید هم همینجور باشه. منتهی توی واقعیت چیز دیگریست.


به طور مثال من که اگر در کنکور امسال به هدفم نرسم دلیل اصلی و اولش ریاضی هست، شرکت در کلاس با تست زنی منظم و مداوم میتونه بازهم نتیجه نادرستی برام به بار بیاره؟ 
من از اون دسته ادمایی بودم که فارغ از حتی یک کلاس خصوصی ریاضی فقط در موارد بسیار اندک کلاس مدرسه در طول سه سال دبیرستان  که اونم به ۲۰ جلسه شاید نرسید ، و با درستامه خواندن هم تو درس ریآضی فقط به نتیجه مطلوبی نرسیدم.

----------


## diar82

میترسم از اون روزی که این مصوبه اجرا نشه و اون دانش اموز ۱۴۰۲ که امسال برای سال اول کنکور داره استعداد و ارزوهاش بخاطر از دست دادن زمان و استرس زیاد حیف بشه!

----------


## Moon.Sa

> شما رو هم مثل امسال اذیت کردن؟یعنی قطعی میگفتن تاثیر قطعیه؟مثل الان؟


والا حقیقتا دهنمونو سرویس کردن : )))))
هرجا اعتراض میکردیم نمیشد
و واقن مطمئن بودیم دیگه کار تمومه، یه سریامون حسرت میخوردیم که ما که میدونستیم نمرمون ۲۰ نمیشه کاش یه زیر ۱۰ نمره جواب میدادیم که پاس نشیم بریم شهریور، در این حد
خیلی عجیب وسط همه اعتراضا دیوان ورود کرد و گفتن مثبته

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما رو هم مثل امسال اذیت کردن؟یعنی قطعی میگفتن تاثیر قطعیه؟مثل الان؟


*آره بابا سال 94 برای اولین بار قطعی شد معدل 20 درصد 
برای ما سال 95 کردنش 20 درصد سوم و 5 درصد پیش دانشگاهی قطعی هستش ولی در کشکمش موافقان و مخالفان بالاخره در فروردین سال 95 که سه ماه مونده بود به کنکور گفتن تاثیر قطعی اغو شد و 25 درصد مثبت اعمال میشه 
سال 96 کرنش 30 درصد مثبت و تا سال 1400 همین بود 
برای 1401 کردن 40 درصد مثبت دوزادهم 
برای 1402 40 درصد قطعی دوزادهم 
1403 میگن 50 درصد قطعی دوزادهم 
1404 میگن 60درصد قطعی یازدهم و دوازدهم 
1405 هم دهم و یازدهم و دوزادهم 60 درصد قطعی*

----------


## Moon.Sa

> اون یه استثنا بود


نه ببین کلن اگه پای دیوان با دلایل منطقی بیاد وسط نتیجه میده
تو مسائلی مث تعویقو اینا اصن ورود نمیکنه دیوان
یه سریا این ماجرارو با تعویق یکی میکنن در صورتی که تعویق اونقد موافق نداشت و با پروتکل و ایناعم دهن همرو بستن

----------


## Moon.Sa

> *دقیقا فروردین گفتن تاثیر مثبته برای 95 و باعث و بانیش هم یه دختری بود که به دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت کرده بود که تایر قطعی معدل ظلمه و دیوان قانون تاثیر قطعی رو لغو کرد.*


آره یادمه کاملا!
الانم میشه شکایت کرد
باید صبر کنیم ببینیم دقیقا شهریور چجوری میخوان این ماجرارو جمع کنن
اگه بیخیال نشدن اونموقه میشه شکابت کرد، الان چیزی دستمون نیست

----------


## _Joseph_

> شرایط سال به سال داره بدتر میشه
> شما نگاه کنید قبولی در همان کنکور 94 با اون تاثیر معدل قطعی (فک کنم 25 درصد قطعی بود آن سال) به مراتب راحت تر از قبول شدن در کنکوری مثل 97 یا 98 یا ... بود. میانگین درصد قبولی ها سطح داوطلبان، تعداد شرکت کنندگان، سطح کلی امکانات رو سال به سال نگاه و مقایسه کنید تا به حرف من برسید.
> رقابت هر سال فشرده تر، تقلب ها گسترده تر، روند کنکور نامعلوم تر و بطور کلی شرایط حاکم دشوار تر از سال (های) قبل می شود که خب طبیعی هم هست و به همین دلیل کنکور چند سال اخیر روند ثابتی رو طی نکرده. حواشی پیرامون برگزاری قبل و بعد و حین در کنار همه مواردی که بالاتر گفته شد دست به دست هم میدن تا کنکور سال بعد با شرایط متفاوت (و عمدتا دشوار تری) برگزار بشه.
> 
> این بین قبول شدن و نشدن مهم نیست. این مهمه که شما آیا واقعا تمام چیزی که در توان داشتی رو برای قبول شدن گذاشتی و نشد؟!
> این سوال در ذهن هر دانش آموز کنکور امسالی مطرح میشه و نحوه پاسخ بهش مشخص میکنه که آیا پشت کنکور بمونه یا خیر، اگر پشت نموند بعدا پشیمان بشه از انتخاب رشته یا خیر. اگر پشت موند چی؟!
> طبیعتا کسی که در سال کنکور بدلایل مختلفی "بهترینِ خودش" نبوده راضی به انتخاب رشته نمیشه. حالا شما بیا اصلا چاقو بزار زیر گلوی چنین افرادی بگذار و مجبورشون کن برند رشته ای که دوست نداشتند یا حتی رشته ای که دوست داشتند ولی دانشگاه و شهری که نمیخواستند و هدف شان نبوده. نتیجه اش چیه؟ آیا واقعا فکر می کنید این افراد همگی تسلیم سرنوشت میشند و منصرف از اهدافی که داشته اند؟! قاعدتا خیر.


*دقیقا میتونم تایید کنم این حرف رو 
سطح کنکور و داوطلبان در قیاس با سالهای 95و 96 اصلا شوخی بیمزه است 
سطح سوالات کنکور حتی همین کنکور 1401 هم در قیاس با سوالات کنکور 95 بالاست 
کنکور در نظام قدیم تبدیل شده بود به یک روند کلیشه ای و تکراری دیگه معلوم بود از کجا چجوری سوال میاد و چقدر میاد و در چه سطحی 
بعضی از علما حتی میگن تغییر نظام و کتابهای درسی هم برای همین بود که دیگه کتابا اینقدر ازشون سوال طراحی شده بود که دیگه هیچی نموونده بود که بهشون گیر نداده باشن*

----------


## کُبری

> *قسمتهای اول این فیلم رو ببینید که چجوری داره نیاز ایجاد میکنه با القای استرس و اظطراب و ....... تا در نهایت شما رو خر کنه برای ثبت نام کلاساش .
> نیاز ایجاد کن و بفروش 
> عرضه و تقاضا 
> رفتم رتبه های برتر سال 94 رو چک کردم و باید بگم تقریبا هیچکدام از رتبه های برتر کشوری در سال 94 معدل 20 نداشتند . اما واقعا تاثیر قطعی بر روی رتبه اثر میگذراد و رقابت را سخت تر میکند . کارنامه های دیگری هم بودند که واقعا رتبه شون رو بد تر کرده است .
> 
> *


چقدر از این دبیرای کلاسینو بدم میاد...مزخرف به تمام معنا

----------


## _Joseph_

*اوناییکه میخوان بدونن تاثیر معدل چقدر میتونه در رتبه تاثیر داشته باشه تاپیک زیر رو نگاه کنند که در سال 94 ایجاد شده و کارنامه های نهاییی و کنکور رو قرار داده اند. میهمانان عزیز هم بیان داخل دم در بده* :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (100): 

*کارنامه های کنکور 94 به همراه معدل*

----------


## Moon.Sa

بعد من نمیدونم چرا بچه های هنر اعتراضی ندارن
عمومی تو کنکور هنر خیلی خوب و مهم بود
بچه ها بدون اختصاصی قوی با عمومی خوب رتبه های خوبی میووردن

----------


## _Joseph_

> بعد من نمیدونم چرا بچه های هنر اعتراضی ندارن
> عمومی تو کنکور هنر خیلی خوب و مهم بود
> بچه ها بدون اختصاصی قوی با عمومی خوب رتبه های خوبی میووردن


*تو زبان هم همینطوره 
رشته ریاضی هم خیلی تاثیر داره عمومی در قبولی*

----------


## R64

> نه ببین کلن اگه پای دیوان با دلایل منطقی بیاد وسط نتیجه میده
> تو مسائلی مث تعویقو اینا اصن ورود نمیکنه دیوان
> یه سریا این ماجرارو با تعویق یکی میکنن در صورتی که تعویق اونقد موافق نداشت و با پروتکل و ایناعم دهن همرو بستن


ایندفعه اگه تا شهریور برنگرده دیگه کاری نمیشه کرد چون علاوه بر تأثیر قطعی عمومی ها هم حذف شدن و اگه بر فرض در چند ماه اخر تأثیر قطعی برداشته بشه مث ۹۵ دروس عمومی عملاً تاثیرشون صفر میشه و چنین اتفاقی بعیده

----------


## S.akbari

> والا حقیقتا دهنمونو سرویس کردن : )))))
> هرجا اعتراض میکردیم نمیشد
> و واقن مطمئن بودیم دیگه کار تمومه، یه سریامون حسرت میخوردیم که ما که میدونستیم نمرمون ۲۰ نمیشه کاش یه زیر ۱۰ نمره جواب میدادیم که پاس نشیم بریم شهریور، در این حد
> خیلی عجیب وسط همه اعتراضا دیوان ورود کرد و گفتن مثبته


البته اینجا ذکر یک نکته ضروریه که کنکور ۹۷ یه کنکور طبق روال معمول بوده و صرفا دعوا سر معدل بوده ولی الان کلا کنکور رو تغییر دادن یه مشکل اینجا هست که اگر نخوان معدلو قطعی کنن پس عمومی ها چی میشه؟اون موقع که عمومی کلا نابود میشن یا کلا شورا باید کوتاه بیاد که گمون نکنم با این فرمونی که داره میره جلو کوتاه بیاد

----------


## S.akbari

> ایندفعه اگه تا شهریور برنگرده دیگه کاری نمیشه کرد چون علاوه بر تأثیر قطعی عمومی ها هم حذف شدن و اگه بر فرض در چند ماه اخر تأثیر قطعی برداشته بشه مث ۹۵ دروس عمومی عملاً تاثیرشون صفر میشه و چنین اتفاقی بعیده


دقیقا همین طوره این بحثش فرق میکنه کنکوری که عمومیاش حذف شدن چطور معدلش اثری نداشته باشه؟

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> آره یادمه کاملا!
> الانم میشه شکایت کرد
> باید صبر کنیم ببینیم دقیقا شهریور چجوری میخوان این ماجرارو جمع کنن
> اگه بیخیال نشدن اونموقه میشه شکابت کرد، الان چیزی دستمون نیست


چرا میشه شکایت کرد. تو قسمت سوالات متداول سایتش نوشته از نهادهای انقلابی هم میشه شکایت کرد.حالا نمیدونم شورا جز کدوم نهادهاست
اما نمیدونم کی و ازکجا گفته چون مصوبه رو شورا داده,دیوان ورود نمیکنه.من فردا با دفتر استانم تماس میگیرم ببینم چی میگن.
اما اگ کسی حضوری بره بپرسه خیلی بهتره
اما جالبیه کار اینجاست ک اگر شکایت بشه و اگر دیوان تاثیر قطعی رو باطل کنه , چون کل مصوبه رو (گفتن ورود نمیکنه ب باطل کردنش)چون عمومیها دیگه نیست, فقط باید بری تخصصی کنکور بدی و تعین کننده باز همون کنکور تخصصیه :Yahoo (23): 
حالا اگه دیوان تاثیرو باطل کنه عملا ب تغییر مصوبه ورود کرده

خلاصش که یعده ایی بدجوری مملکت و اموزششو انداختن تو هچل
نمیدونم میدونن چکاره اشتباهی کردن یانه
اصلا معلوم نی چی بشه

----------


## S.akbari

> *اوناییکه میخوان بدونن تاثیر معدل چقدر میتونه در رتبه تاثیر داشته باشه تاپیک زیر رو نگاه کنند که در سال 94 ایجاد شده و کارنامه های نهاییی و کنکور رو قرار داده اند. میهمانان عزیز هم بیان داخل دم در بده*
> 
> *کارنامه های کنکور 94 به همراه معدل*


اگر بخوان مثل ۹۴ انجام بدن که لطفا همه کنکوری های ۱۴۰۱ نمونن چون سوالات کنکورم به احتمال بالا دشوار میاد تا تفکیک خوبی صورت بگیره

----------


## S.akbari

> چرا میشه شکایت کرد. تو قسمت سوالات متداول سایتش نوشته از نهادهای انقلابی هم میشه شکایت کرد.حالا نمیدونم شورا جز کدوم نهادهاست
> اما نمیدونم کی و ازکجا گفته چون مصوبه رو شورا داده,دیوان ورود نمیکنه.من فردا با دفتر استانم تماس میگیرم ببینم چی میگن.
> اما اگ کسی حضوری بره بپرسه خیلی بهتره
> اما جالبیه کار اینجاست ک اگر شکایت بشه و اگر دیوان تاثیر قطعی رو باطل کنه , چون کل مصوبه رو (گفتن ورود نمیکنه ب باطل کردنش)چون عمومیها دیگه نیست, فقط باید بری تخصصی کنکور بدی و تعین کننده باز همون کنکور تخصصیه
> حالا اگه دیوان تاثیرو باطل کنه عملا ب تغییر مصوبه ورود کرده
> 
> خلاصش که یعده ایی بدجوری مملکت و اموزششو انداختن تو هچل
> نمیدونم میدونن چکاره اشتباهی کردن یانه
> اصلا معلوم نی چی بشه


نظرم اینه که ۰۲ برگزارش می کنن با لجاجت زیاد برای ۰۳ هم اگر افتضاح شد یا اصلاحش می کنن یا برمیگرده فعلا واسه ۰۲ که ظاهرا میخوان امتحانیم شده اجراش کنن ببینن چی میشه....

----------


## Niki - 402

خدایی چقد این تاپیک بازدید داره :/ بچه ها بیخیال انقد درگیر نکنین خودتونو. الان اونی اخرش از همه جلو میزنه ک بدون توجه ب خبرا فقط کار خودشو بکنه. اینا هم که از خدا خوااسته اومدن قشنگگگ ی جنگ روانی راه انداختن -_- خیلیا همینجوری از بین رقبا حذف میشن. 
الانم واقن مشخص نیس اخرش چی میشه. یا لغو میشه یا ن . چیزی که واضحه اینه که با تصویبش خیلی ضرر میکنیم . ولی باور کنین با این حاشیه ها و خبرا بیشتر ضرر میکینم.  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## S.akbari

> خدایی چقد این تاپیک بازدید داره :/ بچه ها بیخیال انقد درگیر نکنین خودتونو. الان اونی اخرش از همه جلو میزنه ک بدون توجه ب خبرا فقط کار خودشو بکنه. اینا هم که از خدا خوااسته اومدن قشنگگگ ی جنگ روانی راه انداختن -_- خیلیا همینجوری از بین رقبا حذف میشن. 
> الانم واقن مشخص نیس اخرش چی میشه. یا لغو میشه یا ن . چیزی که واضحه اینه که با تصویبش خیلی ضرر میکنیم . ولی باور کنین با این حاشیه ها و خبرا بیشتر ضرر میکینم.


عزیزم توصیم بهت اینه که فقط بخون اختصاصی ها رو عالی بخون حتی زمینم کار کن که تا خر تابستون دغدغه نداشته باشی تا شهریور که آیین نامشون میاد ترمیم خواستی دی برو ترمیم لغوم که شد که چه بهتر خلاص میشیم

----------


## _Joseph_

> *اصلا معلوم نی چی بشه*


*
نمیدونم قاجار رو میشناسی یا نه دبیر دیفرانسیل هستش و تو قلمچی بود . الان یکی از موسسات تهران رو بر عهده داره و دبیر رتبه 1 کشور 1400 هم بودش فک کنم 
این یه حرفی زد تو مصاحبه ش و گت میخوان کنکور رو طوری سخت کنن که اونی قبول بشه که واقعا جونش و توانش و حوصله ش و وقت و هزینه ش رو داره نه اینکه هر کسی ننه باباش یه یزی گفتن پاشه بیاد بخواد بره دانشگاه . تو دانشگاه نریختن واستون و یه کاری میکنن که واقعا کنترل بشه این وضعیت تقاضا برای تحصیل و افراد به جای رشته محور شدن برن سمت مهارت
نمیدونم تا چه حد راس میگه ولی مثل اینکه این اتفاق داره می افته و می خوان کاری کنن که دیگه کنکور در دسترس زیادی نباشه و دیگه برای برگشتن به کنکور باید خیلی هزینه رو تقبل کنی . الان طرف مهندسی داره میاد تجربی . میخوان کاری کنن که به همین راحتی ها نباشه / درست یا غلطش رو نیمدونم من ولی فک کنم همین کاری رو در نهایت میخوان اجرایی ش کنن*

----------


## _Joseph_

*این تاپیک دیگه داره سر من رو به درد میاره و خوب وللش بابا برید عشق و حال 
البته کنکوریهای 1402 بچسبن به درس شدیددددددددددد*

----------


## Niki - 402

> عزیزم توصیم بهت اینه که فقط بخون اختصاصی ها رو عالی بخون حتی زمینم کار کن که تا خر تابستون دغدغه نداشته باشی تا شهریور که آیین نامشون میاد ترمیم خواستی دی برو ترمیم لغوم که شد که چه بهتر خلاص میشیم


ترمیم که نیاز ندارم . کنکور اصلیم همون 402 میشه. :Yahoo (4):  ولی دقیقا کار درست همینه که گفتین. حالا فوقشم اگه عمومیا باز برگشتن از مهر به بعد عمومیارو کار میکنیم.

----------


## muhammadd

> خدایی چقد این تاپیک بازدید داره :/ بچه ها بیخیال انقد درگیر نکنین خودتونو. الان اونی اخرش از همه جلو میزنه ک بدون توجه ب خبرا فقط کار خودشو بکنه. اینا هم که از خدا خوااسته اومدن قشنگگگ ی جنگ روانی راه انداختن -_- خیلیا همینجوری از بین رقبا حذف میشن. 
> الانم واقن مشخص نیس اخرش چی میشه. یا لغو میشه یا ن . چیزی که واضحه اینه که با تصویبش خیلی ضرر میکنیم . ولی باور کنین با این حاشیه ها و خبرا بیشتر ضرر میکینم.


آخه الان یکی مثل من ممکنه اصن نتونه کنکور بده. من دیپلمم انسانیه میخواستم ۱۴۰۲ کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم به خاطر علاقه. میگن احتمالا ما ها باید دیپلم مجدد اون رشته ای رو که میخوایم کنکورشو بدیم ، بگیریم. یه جا خوندم پسرا برای دیپلم مجدد باید سربازی رفته باشن. خب الان منی که سربازی نرفتم و دیپلمم متفاوته بلا تکلیفم باید منتظر آیین نامه باشم تا ببینم اصن اجازه دارم کنکور بدم یا نه. اگه یه موقع من هزینه کنم کتاب بگیرم بعد آیین نامه بیاد بگن نمیتونی کنکور بدی ، اون موقع چیکار کنم؟ البته نمیدونم شاید من اشتباه میکنم اصلا شرط دیپلم مجدد سربازی رفتن نباشه

----------


## S.akbari

> *این تاپیک دیگه داره سر من رو به درد میاره و خوب وللش بابا برید عشق و حال 
> البته کنکوریهای 1402 بچسبن به درس شدیددددددددددد*


منم همینطوریم.....از طرفی میگم تازه کنکور داری برو واسه خودت هر کاری میخوای بکنی انجام بده ولی 
از طرفی آدم کنجکاو میشه ببینه نظر بچه ها چیه از طرفیم نظرات کارشناسانه بده :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Niki - 402

> آخه الان یکی مثل من ممکنه اصن نتونه کنکور بده. من دیپلمم انسانیه میخواستم ۱۴۰۲ کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم به خاطر علاقه. میگن احتمالا ما ها باید دیپلم مجدد اون رشته ای رو که میخوایم کنکورشو بدیم ، بگیریم. یه جا خوندم پسرا برای دیپلم مجدد باید سربازی رفته باشن. خب الان منی که سربازی نرفتم و دیپلمم متفاوته بلا تکلیفم باید منتظر آیین نامه باشم تا ببینم اصن اجازه دارم کنکور بدم یا نه. اگه یه موقع من هزینه کنم کتاب بگیرم بعد آیین نامه بیاد بگن نمیتونی کنکور بدی ، اون موقع چیکار کنم؟ البته نمیدونم شاید من اشتباه میکنم اصلا شرط دیپلم مجدد سربازی رفتن نباشه


اخه ب قول خودتون هنوز مطمئن نیستین از حرفتون. اول مطمئن بشین بعد ببینین باید چیکار کنین. الان هممون بلاتکلیفیم چون هیچ نمیشه به حرفاشون اعتماد کرد . ولی خب کاریم نمیتونیم بکنیم. الان از خود پورعباسم بپرسین نمیدونه تا اخر شهریور تکلیف این مصوبه چجور میشه. هرکاری که بنظرتون درسته رو انجام بدین حداقل یکم از درسارو پیش ببرین

----------


## S.akbari

> آخه الان یکی مثل من ممکنه اصن نتونه کنکور بده. من دیپلمم انسانیه میخواستم ۱۴۰۲ کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم به خاطر علاقه. میگن احتمالا ما ها باید دیپلم مجدد اون رشته ای رو که میخوایم کنکورشو بدیم ، بگیریم. یه جا خوندم پسرا برای دیپلم مجدد باید سربازی رفته باشن. خب الان منی که سربازی نرفتم و دیپلمم متفاوته بلا تکلیفم باید منتظر آیین نامه باشم تا ببینم اصن اجازه دارم کنکور بدم یا نه. اگه یه موقع من هزینه کنم کتاب بگیرم بعد آیین نامه بیاد بگن نمیتونی کنکور بدی ، اون موقع چیکار کنم؟ البته نمیدونم شاید من اشتباه میکنم اصلا شرط دیپلم مجدد سربازی رفتن نباشه


شما دو تا درس زیست و ریاضی رو از اول مرداد شروع کن به خوندن خوب خوب بخون البته اگر سطحتون ضعیفه از کتابای مناسب سطح پایین استفاده کن و آرام آرام پیش برو تا مهر که آیین نامه میاد تکلیفتون معلوم میشه که امیدوارم بتونید کنکور بدید بعد که تکلیفت معلوم شد خیلی جلو می افتی و زیستتو جلو بروی ریاضی ام که خیلی تو شیمی و فیزیک کاربرد داره اونارو بیار تو برنامه بخون

----------


## mohammad1397

> شرایط سال به سال داره بدتر میشه
> شما نگاه کنید قبولی در همان کنکور 94 با اون تاثیر معدل قطعی (فک کنم 25 درصد قطعی بود آن سال) به مراتب راحت تر از قبول شدن در کنکوری مثل 97 یا 98 یا ... بود. میانگین درصد قبولی ها سطح داوطلبان، تعداد شرکت کنندگان، سطح کلی امکانات رو سال به سال نگاه و مقایسه کنید تا به حرف من برسید.
> رقابت هر سال فشرده تر، تقلب ها گسترده تر، روند کنکور نامعلوم تر و بطور کلی شرایط حاکم دشوار تر از سال (های) قبل می شود که خب طبیعی هم هست و به همین دلیل کنکور چند سال اخیر روند ثابتی رو طی نکرده. حواشی پیرامون برگزاری قبل و بعد و حین در کنار همه مواردی که بالاتر گفته شد دست به دست هم میدن تا کنکور سال بعد با شرایط متفاوت (و عمدتا دشوار تری) برگزار بشه.
> 
> این بین قبول شدن و نشدن مهم نیست. این مهمه که شما آیا واقعا تمام چیزی که در توان داشتی رو برای قبول شدن گذاشتی و نشد؟!
> این سوال در ذهن هر دانش آموز کنکور امسالی مطرح میشه و نحوه پاسخ بهش مشخص میکنه که آیا پشت کنکور بمونه یا خیر، اگر پشت نموند بعدا پشیمان بشه از انتخاب رشته یا خیر. اگر پشت موند چی؟!
> طبیعتا کسی که در سال کنکور بدلایل مختلفی "بهترینِ خودش" نبوده راضی به انتخاب رشته نمیشه. حالا شما بیا اصلا چاقو زیر گلوی چنین افرادی بگذار و مجبورشون کن برند رشته ای که دوست نداشتند یا حتی رشته ای که دوست داشتند ولی دانشگاه و شهری که نمیخواستند و هدف شان نبوده. نتیجه اش چیه؟ آیا واقعا فکر می کنید این افراد همگی تسلیم سرنوشت میشند و منصرف از اهدافی که داشته اند؟! قاعدتا خیر.


عده زیادی هم هستن اختصاصی قوی دارن و بخاطر عمومی ها رتبشون افت کرده اینا هم حتما وسوسه میشن پشت بمونن

----------


## هنگامه اتشی

> واقعا شرایط خیلی بدیه بنظرم هر کی میخواد ۰۲ پشت کنکو بمونه فرقی نداره نظام قدیم و جدید 
> تا حد امکان تا جایی که میتونه انتخاب رشته کنه بره واقعا اوضاع خفه کنندس...چون بچه های دوازدهم امسال حداقل این فرصت دارن خودشونو تو این یه ساله بالا بکشن ولی پشت کنکوریای بنده خدا چه میدونستن قراره یه شبه همه چیز امقدر تغییر کنه و کارشون هزار بار دشوارتره


عزیزم تو چرا حالا این چند روز دائم هرکسی رو میبینی میگی برو پشت کنکور نمون؟ 
یه بار دو بار تو پیامها گفتی خب خوندیم فهمیدیم. چرا ایندر به همه میگی؟نمیدونم اینجوری مثلا مبخوای رقبارو حذف کنی؟ واقعا فکر میکنی با یه نفر دو نفر گفتن چه خبر قراره بشه؟ چقدر جلو میوفتی؟

----------


## pegahmht

> *اوناییکه میخوان بدونن تاثیر معدل چقدر میتونه در رتبه تاثیر داشته باشه تاپیک زیر رو نگاه کنند که در سال 94 ایجاد شده و کارنامه های نهاییی و کنکور رو قرار داده اند. میهمانان عزیز هم بیان داخل دم در بده*
> 
> *کارنامه های کنکور 94 به همراه معدل*


یه سوال 
الان بااین مصوبه و تاثیر قطعی معدل برا همه رشته ها مشکل ایجاد میشه حتی  رشته های درجه ۲  ؟

----------


## S.akbari

> عزیزم تو چرا حالا این چند روز دائم هرکسی رو میبینی میگی برو پشت کنکور نمون؟ 
> یه بار دو بار تو پیامها گفتی خب خوندیم فهمیدیم. چرا ایندر به همه میگی؟نمیدونم اینجوری مثلا مبخوای رقبارو حذف کنی؟ واقعا فکر میکنی با یه نفر دو نفر گفتن چه خبر قراره بشه؟ چقدر جلو میوفتی؟


عزیزم اولا که این کارت خیلی زشته که برچسب می زنی نه فقط به من بلکه دیگه هرگز  بدون این که بدونی به هیچ کس تهمت نزن چون اصلا کار خوب و اخلاقی نیست این یکی و در مورد یه بخش دیگه حرفت من هرگز نگفتم حتما پشت کنکور نمونید  گفتم تا جایی که میتونید نمونید تا جایی که میتونید یعنی چی؟یعنی این که اگر دوست داشتید آخر همه جملاتم تاکید کردم که مگر عاشق رشته ی خاصی باشید. در آخر باید بگم که کافر همه را به کیش خود پندارد شاید خودتم چنین توصیه هایی به دیگران می کنی که به راحتی میای تهمت می زنی من مجبور نیستم تو رو قانع کنم که نه منظورم این نبود ولی واقعا هرگز به چنین چیزی فکر نکردم...

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه سوال 
> الان بااین مصوبه و تاثیر قطعی معدل برا همه رشته ها مشکل ایجاد میشه حتی  رشته های درجه ۲  ؟


*بله دیگه وقتی رتبه تون خراب میشه خوب کلا تو انتخاب رشته تاثیر میزاره مخصوصا در دانشگاه خیلی تاثیر میزاره
البته همچنان امیدوارم که آئین نامه خوبی برایش تهیه بشه در آموزش و پرورش و سازمان سنجش*

----------


## S.akbari

> *بله دیگه وقتی رتبه تون خراب میشه خوب کلا تو انتخاب رشته تاثیر میزاره مخصوصا در دانشگاه خیلی تاثیر میزاره
> البته همچنان امیدوارم که آئین نامه خوبی برایش تهیه بشه در آموزش و پرورش و سازمان سنجش*


راستی
مثل اینکه گفتن امتحان نهایی رو از صد حساب میکنیم و اون نمره نهایی مثلا ۸۰ شد با درصد کنکور ادغام میکنیم یه هم چنین چیزی...مثلا میخوان بگن اوضاع تاثیر معدل اونقدرم حاد نمیشه ولی سوال اینجاست که دیپلم های سال قبل چی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> راستی
> مثل اینکه گفتن امتحان نهایی رو از صد حساب میکنیم و اون نمره نهایی مثلا ۸۰ شد با درصد کنکور ادغام میکنیم یه هم چنین چیزی...مثلا میخوان بگن اوضاع تاثیر معدل اونقدرم حاد نمیشه ولی سوال اینجاست که دیپلم های سال قبل چی؟


*خوب نمره تون رو ضربدر 5 میکنن که معادل 100 نمره ایش به دست بیاد مثلا یکی که 20 گرفته 100 میدن بهش 
18 میشه 90
15 میشه 75 

البته این نظر شخصی منه هااا*

----------


## S.akbari

> *خوب نمره تون رو ضربدر 5 میکنن که معادل 100 نمره ایش به دست بیاد مثلا یکی که 20 گرفته 100 میدن بهش 
> 18 میشه 90
> 15 میشه 75 
> 
> البته این نظر شخصی منه هااا*


نه منظورم هم ترازیش با دیپلمه های ۰۲ بود که چطوری عدالت رعایت بشه بین مثلا دیپلمه ۹۸ با امسال منظورم تراز کردن معدلای سالای مختلفه

----------


## omidfairy

> *چی بگم . ولی من نظرم این اینه که ما از یه سری ریزه کاری ها خبر نداریم . 
> تمام اطلاعاتمون خلاصه شده در تحلیل یک سری افراد که خودشون در بدنه موسسات آموزشی هستن و یا امارهایی که سازمان سنجش بر اساس نوع سنجش و تراز بندی قبلی که زیر گروه ها هم دخیل بودند منتشر کرده
> به نظر من کل سیستم سنجش و پذیرش عوض خواهد شد . و حذف زیر گروه ها هم همین سیگنال رو میتونه بده . اگر تراز بندی رو مشکلش رو حل کنن مصوبه اجرایی میشه بلاشک. 
> درباره شورا هم باید بگم که فکر نکنید افراد شورا بی سواد و یا بی اطلاعه هستند . نه !!
> بینشون از ریاضی دان بگیر تا فیزیک دان و جامه شناس و ..... پیدا میشه . مثلا ایمان افتخاری توی دانشگاه پرینیستون دکتری ریاضیات گرفته و بعدشم رفته دانشگاه هاروارد امریکا  و 4 تا مدال طلای المپیاد جهانی رو داره و خوب کم ادمی نیست. ولی خوب ما از تصمیمات کلان خبری نداریم .
> برای همین من منتظرم ببینم آئین نامه چی از آب درمیاد.اگر بخوان مثل سال 94 پیش برن همه باید اعتراض کنند*


دوستان خیلی صحت مدارک تحصیلی افراد ذی نفوذ علی الخصوص اگر از دانشگاه های خارجیه رو باور نکنید چون اگر این فرد واقعا سواد مدرک دکتری ریاضی داشگاه پرینستون رو داشت نمیومد در یک منصب دولتی ایران برای حقوق ماهی کمتر از ۱۵۰۰ دلار کار کنه میرفت توی یک هج فاند یا بانک سرمایه گذاری بزرگ تو نیویورک quantitative analyst میشد درآمد سالینه اش میشد یک سوم جی دی پی ایران

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستان خیلی صحت مدارک تحصیلی افراد ذی نفوذ علی الخصوص اگر از دانشگاه های خارجیه رو باور نکنید چون اگر این فرد واقعا سواد مدرک دکتری ریاضی داشگاه پرینستون رو داشت نمیومد در یک منصب دولتی ایران برای حقوق ماهی کمتر از ۱۵۰۰ دلار کار کنه میرفت توی یک هج فاند یا بانک سرمایه گذاری بزرگ تو نیویورک quantitative analyst میشد درآمد سالینه اش میشد یک سوم جی دی پی ایران


*نه من حرف شما رو قبول ندارم 
اولا که ایشون استاد دانشگاه هستن و یه سری منصوبات دیگری هم دارند 
دوما هستند ادمهایی اینچنینی که هنوز ایران مونده اند . به دلایل یه سری اعتقادات مذهبی و یا باور های ملی و ...... فکر نکنید که همه نخبه ها میرن . البته درصد بیشتری میرن ولی خوب درصدی هم دوباره برمیگردن دوباره

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه منظورم هم ترازیش با دیپلمه های ۰۲ بود که چطوری عدالت رعایت بشه بین مثلا دیپلمه ۹۸ با امسال منظورم تراز کردن معدلای سالای مختلفه


والا نمیدونم

----------


## S.akbari

> والا نمیدونم


حق دارید...حتی خودشونم نمی دونن

----------


## MYDR

> دوستان خیلی صحت مدارک تحصیلی افراد ذی نفوذ علی الخصوص اگر از دانشگاه های خارجیه رو باور نکنید چون اگر این فرد واقعا سواد مدرک دکتری ریاضی داشگاه پرینستون رو داشت نمیومد در یک منصب دولتی ایران برای حقوق ماهی کمتر از ۱۵۰۰ دلار کار کنه میرفت توی یک هج فاند یا بانک سرمایه گذاری بزرگ تو نیویورک quantitative analyst میشد درآمد سالینه اش میشد یک سوم جی دی پی ایران


 آفرین بر این تحلیل ... مدتی سکوت کردم تا یه حرف درست و حسابی ببینم ...

  موضوع پنهان ظالمانه و خائنانه این هست که وقتی کسی میره آمریکا به بورسیه دولتی اون هم به دلایل خاص پولی نداده ! فقط اونها رو اونجا دیده !   
  الان این ها می گفتن الگوی که گرفتیم از الگوی فنلاند هست ! در صورتی که همون الگوی اصلی آمریکا است !  چه طور ؟

 در دانشگاه های آمریکا بچه ها در دبیرستان مشغول یادگیری درس و اون حرفه ای که میخواند میشند ! و در کنار درس های پایه ، کلاس های مربوط به همون رو در همون مدرسه ثبت نام می کنند ! به عنوان مثال موسیقی بازیگری و... ! حالا دانش آموز علاوه بر درس مدرسه اش اون درس کلاسی که برای حرفه اش هست براش خیلی مهم هست ! که بتونه با کسب امتیازاتی به کالج ها مراجعه کنه که فول فاند بشه یا حداقل بخشی از فاند رو بدست بیاره ! یعنی باید پول اداشت که طرف درس بخونه یا اگر نداشت با امتیازاتی که بدست آورده فاند بگیره !
   حالا این ها دیدند که مدارس ایران نمی تونه کلاس خاص مثلا برای بازگیر شدن بچه ها بزاره ! پس اون سیستم مالی که به دنبالش هستند رو به آموزش و پرورش کشوندند ! اونها بچه ها رو شکنجه میکنند که معدلتون باید بیست بشه اگر نشد خوب برید یه رشته و یه چیز دیگه ! تازه دایره این جنایت بقدری زیاد هست که به فکر بچه های سال قبل هم بودند که بکشونندشون به سمت ترمیم معدل !   
   این مصوبه یک مصوبه آمریکای هست.

----------


## Amir_H80

کاش حداقل آیین نامه زود بیاد ، دیگه تا هفته های بعدی همه چیز مشخص شده باشه .

----------


## S.akbari

> کاش حداقل آیین نامه زود بیاد ، دیگه تا هفته های بعدی همه چیز مشخص شده باشه .


من فکر نمی کنم حالا حالاها آیین نامه بیرون بیاد چون بالاخره حل کردن این همه ابهام کار زمان بری هست

----------


## WickedSick

> به طور مثال من که اگر در کنکور امسال به هدفم نرسم دلیل اصلی و اولش ریاضی هست، شرکت در کلاس با تست زنی منظم و مداوم میتونه بازهم نتیجه نادرستی برام به بار بیاره؟ 
> من از اون دسته ادمایی بودم که فارغ از حتی یک کلاس خصوصی ریاضی فقط در موارد بسیار اندک کلاس مدرسه در طول سه سال دبیرستان  که اونم به ۲۰ جلسه شاید نرسید ، و با درستامه خواندن هم تو درس ریآضی فقط به نتیجه مطلوبی نرسیدم.


هر آدم به یک شکله
من نه در حدی هستم که بخوام نسخه بپیچم و نه باید این کار رو انجام بدم
اما با توجه به اینکه تجربم تو این زمینه اصلا کم نیست و خیلیا رو دیدم، باور بفرمایین مثل پست قبلیم که عرض کردم نهایتا 5 6 درصد مواقع کلاس نیاز باشه.
دقیقا برای همین مورده که توی مصاحبم گفتم شما اول متوجه شین که هر درس رو چجور باید بخونین. همین الان قشنگ نصف راه رو رفتین
نصف دیگشم میمونه همون تست زدن و این صحبتا
به جز مواردی نادر مثل همین زنتیک و این داستانا که گفتن، بقیه جاها واقعا من به این رسیدم که نیازی به کلاس نیست. و خودتونم میتونین بخونین.
پ.ن: من مشکلی با کلاس ندارم! باور بفرمایین هزینه اون کلاس رو اگه به اون موسسه ندین، تو جیب منم نمیره پس دلیلی هم نداره اینقدر مخالف کلاس رفتن باشم.
من مشکلم با کلاس رفتن بدون نیاز واقعی بهشه. هم وقت تلف میشه هم هزینه.

----------


## Momodasa

اگر مخالف تاثیر معدل هستی کلمه
 " ژوتیز" رو سرچ کن
✅ادامه تجمعات مسالمت آمیز در اعتراض به تاثیر قطعی معدل
👈در ژوتیزلند👉
✅زمان:یکشنبه ۲ مرداد ماه ساعت ۹ صبح (از ساعت ۶ تهران باشید)
به دلیل عدم سو استفاده مافیای معدل,مکان تجمع ساعت ۷ صبح یکشنبه 
اعلام می شود.

✅نشر حداکثری✅

----------


## diar82

> هر آدم به یک شکله
> من نه در حدی هستم که بخوام نسخه بپیچم و نه باید این کار رو انجام بدم
> اما با توجه به اینکه تجربم تو این زمینه اصلا کم نیست و خیلیا رو دیدم، باور بفرمایین مثل پست قبلیم که عرض کردم نهایتا 5 6 درصد مواقع کلاس نیاز باشه.
> دقیقا برای همین مورده که توی مصاحبم گفتم شما اول متوجه شین که هر درس رو چجور باید بخونین. همین الان قشنگ نصف راه رو رفتین
> نصف دیگشم میمونه همون تست زدن و این صحبتا
> به جز مواردی نادر مثل همین زنتیک و این داستانا که گفتن، بقیه جاها واقعا من به این رسیدم که نیازی به کلاس نیست. و خودتونم میتونین بخونین.
> پ.ن: من مشکلی با کلاس ندارم! باور بفرمایین هزینه اون کلاس رو اگه به اون موسسه ندین، تو جیب منم نمیره پس دلیلی هم نداره اینقدر مخالف کلاس رفتن باشم.
> من مشکلم با کلاس رفتن بدون نیاز واقعی بهشه. هم وقت تلف میشه هم هزینه.


بله درسته حرفتون،من تقریبا روش مطالعه همه دروس دستم اومده و میدونم اگه پشت بمونم برا هردرسی چکارکنم اما بزرگترین و تنهاترین ترسم تو درس ریاضی بوده و هست که اگه حتی سال دومی شم تنها دلیلش این درسه، تو تاپیکای مختلف وافراد مختلفی که موفق شدن همشون یکی از توصیه های که میکنند کلاس انلاین نرفتنه و عملا وقت تلف نکردنه من هم واقعا اموزش مطلوبی برای ریاضی نداشتم شاید هم راه درستی برای ریاضی نرفتم و میترسم سال بعد هم دوباره اتفاق امسال رخ بده! واقعا تو دوراهی گیر کردم، اگه کلاس انلاین با تست زیاد و انجام تکلیف استاد باشه بازهم نمیتونه کمک کننده باشه؟

----------


## MYDR

> بله درسته حرفتون،من تقریبا روش مطالعه همه دروس دستم اومده و میدونم اگه پشت بمونم برا هردرسی چکارکنم اما بزرگترین و تنهاترین ترسم تو درس ریاضی بوده و هست که اگه حتی سال دومی شم تنها دلیلش این درسه، تو تاپیکای مختلف وافراد مختلفی که موفق شدن همشون یکی از توصیه های که میکنند کلاس انلاین نرفتنه و عملا وقت تلف نکردنه من هم واقعا اموزش مطلوبی برای ریاضی نداشتم شاید هم راه درستی برای ریاضی نرفتم و میترسم سال بعد هم دوباره اتفاق امسال رخ بده! واقعا تو دوراهی گیر کردم، اگه کلاس انلاین با تست زیاد و انجام تکلیف استاد باشه بازهم نمیتونه کمک کننده باشه؟


  شما وقتی فیزیک مشکل ندارید ریاضی مشکل دارید ؟ سوال اساسی این هست چه فرقی باهم دارند؟

----------


## DeFeaT

> شما وقتی فیزیک مشکل ندارید ریاضی مشکل دارید ؟ سوال اساسی این هست چه فرقی باهم دارند؟


به همون دلیل که بعضی ها ماست چکیده دوست دارن بعضی ماست شل آبدار،
هر دو ماستن بیسشون از ماسته ولی این ذهن و سلیقس که میخواد اون رو دوست داشته باشه یا نداشته باشه

حالا میتونه توی ریاضیش کمی چیپس و مخلفات بزنه تا مزه دارش کنه که بتونه مصرفش کنه ، حالا این مخلفات چیه ؟ روش های مختلف شخصه خودش که حالا هرچی که میتونه باشه میتونه یه تکنیک درسی باشه میتونه یه شخص  با سواد باشه که بهش راه و چاه و یاد بده

----------


## WickedSick

> بله درسته حرفتون،من تقریبا روش مطالعه همه دروس دستم اومده و میدونم اگه پشت بمونم برا هردرسی چکارکنم اما بزرگترین و تنهاترین ترسم تو درس ریاضی بوده و هست که اگه حتی سال دومی شم تنها دلیلش این درسه، تو تاپیکای مختلف وافراد مختلفی که موفق شدن همشون یکی از توصیه های که میکنند کلاس انلاین نرفتنه و عملا وقت تلف نکردنه من هم واقعا اموزش مطلوبی برای ریاضی نداشتم شاید هم راه درستی برای ریاضی نرفتم و میترسم سال بعد هم دوباره اتفاق امسال رخ بده! واقعا تو دوراهی گیر کردم، اگه کلاس انلاین با تست زیاد و انجام تکلیف استاد باشه بازهم نمیتونه کمک کننده باشه؟


نه عزیز من بهتون گفتم. واقعا بعضی جاها فیلم خیلی کمک میکنه!
بحث اینه بی خود و بی جهت آدم فیلم/کلاس نبینه.
شما باید اول ترس رو کنار بذارین
من نمیخوام زیاد از خودم مثال بزنم، اما مثال میزنم چون دیگه خودمم و میدونم که اتفاق افتاده قطعا. پس برای شما هم ممکنه همینجور باشه.
من از عربی خیلی میترسیدم. حالا ترس بود، حس بد بود یا هرچیزی. 
تا عید کنکور سال اولم، به محض اینکه به این نتیجه رسیدم که: من برای موفقیتم، به همه این درس ها حتی عربی نیاز دارم، کلا همه معادلات 180 درجه عوض شدن.
من از همون فروردین، تا کنکور همون سال به حدی از عربی رسیدم که درس عربی کنکور زبان همون سال رو 91% زدم. کنکور سال دومم که فرستادم 84%.

عربی و فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی و اینا هیچ فرقی ندارن. همشون یه سری درسن که اگه شما بخوای باهاشون مقابله کنی قاعدتا زور اونا میچربه
اما وقتی به این نتیجه برسی که اتفاقا همین درسا سکوی پرتاب شما میتونن باشن، خیلی عوض میشه معادلات.

درمورد فیلم هم اول پستم گفتم.
شما به نظرم بعد از اینکه به این دیدگاهی که عرض کردم رسیدی، شروع کن همزمان با وقتی که درسنامه جلو دستته فیلم ببین. وقتی یه مقدار راه افتادی، مطمئنن به حدی میرسی که خودت تست میزنی و کم کم خودتو بی نیاز از فیلم یا کلاس میبینی.
پ.ن: همونجور که دوستان گفتن، فیزیک و ریاضی پهلو دست همن. اگه به سطح خوبی از فیزیک رسیدین یعنی قطعا به سطح خوبی از ریاضی هم میرسین. 
یه تفاوت های ریزی دارن که اونم نهایتا 10% ماجرا رو بسازه. وگرنه اصولشون یکیه.

----------


## reza1401

*الان که کنکور اختصاصیه فقط قاعدتا سوالا عمیق تر طراحی میشن.کنکور انسانی تعداد دروسش زیاده و قاعدتا همچنان سطحش کم وبیش همونه.ولی کنکور تجربی به خاطر تعداد داوطلبای زیادش قطعا دشوارتر میشه.کنکور ریاضی هم چون سه درس هست هیچ راهی جز دشوارتر طرح کردن سوالات ندارن وگرنه تفکیکی نمیتونن بکنن.چون امتحان نهایی اگه از یه سطح خاصی بالاتر گرفته بشه تعداد مردودیهای دیپلم تصاعدی بالا میره.بنابراین اصل کار تفکیک واسه رشته ها و دانشگاه های پرطرفدار رو دوش کنکوره.حالا میخواد تاثیرش رو کاغذ ۴۰ درصد باشه میخواد ده درصد باشه درهرحال تعیین کنده تر و موثرتره.
من فکر میکنم شورا دراصل سه تا خواسته داشته:
۱)بحث ترمیم معدل ودرآمد زایی واسه آموزش و پرورش
۲)ایجادفرصت بیشتر واسه شرکت فعال تر دانش آموزای دهم ویازدهم توالمپیاد.چون دیگه نگران کنکور با اون حجم بالای کتابای دروس مختلف نیستن.
۳)به طور نامحسوس میخواستن دروس عمومی رو کمرنگ کنن تو قبولی دانشگاه.هرچند ظاهرا تو امتحان نهایی نقش دارن ولی صدگرفتن تو نهایی راحت تر از صد گرفتن تو کنکوره واسه عمومیا*

----------


## علی۲

دوستان چرا کمپین مخالفت با معدل در فارس من بسته شد

----------


## muhammadd

بودجه بندی تابستانه دوازدهم 1401.pdf
 بودجه بندی آزمون تابستون امسال سنجش برای دوازدهم هر سه تا رشته رو ملاحظه میکنید که عمومیا توشون هست
به نظرتون هنوز امکان داره این مصوبه لغو بشه؟

----------


## farzaddd

> فایل پیوست 101017
>  بودجه بندی آزمون تابستون امسال سنجش برای دوازدهم هر سه تا رشته رو ملاحظه میکنید که عمومیا توشون هست
> به نظرتون هنوز امکان داره این مصوبه لغو بشه؟


احتمال لغو نه،ولی تعویق تا ۱۴۰۳

----------


## S.akbari

> احتمال لغو نه،ولی تعویق تا ۱۴۰۳


چطور؟اینا که خیلی روی اجراش واسه ۱۴۰۲ اصرار دارن

----------


## farzaddd

> چطور؟اینا که خیلی روی اجراش واسه ۱۴۰۲ اصرار دارن


نماینده های مجلس فک وفامیل کنکوری زیاد دارن که اتفاقا سپاهی و پرنفوذن،میتونن بعد ابلاغ آیین نامه جهت بازبینی قانون خودشون تعلیق کنن

----------


## S.akbari

> نماینده های مجلس فک وفامیل کنکوری زیاد دارن که اتفاقا سپاهی و پرنفوذن،میتونن بعد ابلاغ آیین نامه جهت بازبینی قانون خودشون تعلیق کنن


فکر نمی کنم این قدرتو داشته باشن چون بعد از ابلاغ همشون سکوت کردن

----------


## Rubiker

تو یه سایتی داشتم دلیل موافقت یکی از موافقین این طرح رو میخوندم نوشته بود:
طرح خوبیه، چون عمومیا نیستن پس تایم سرجلسه نشستن کم میشه و کنکور زودتر تموم میشه :Y (707):

----------


## S.akbari

> تو یه سایتی داشتم دلیل موافقت یکی از موافقین این طرح رو میخوندم نوشته بود:
> طرح خوبیه، چون عمومیا نیستن پس تایم سرجلسه نشستن کم میشه و کنکور زودتر تموم میشه


اتفاقا یکی از دلایل این که تونستن این طرحو تا ابلاغ پیش ببرن همین حذف عمومی هاس البته نا گفته نماند با سیستم قبلیم باز یه سری بچه ها و والدین غر میزدن که چرا باید سرنوشتمان تو ۴ ساعت رقم بخوره و...پس شورا اونقدرام مقصر نیست اونام این چیزا رو شنیدن که چنین طرحی رو آوردن چون گفتن دلیل اصلیمون همین کاهش استرس دانش آموزا سر کنکور بوده

----------


## Selfish

> اتفاقا یکی از دلایل این که تونستن این طرحو تا ابلاغ پیش ببرن همین حذف عمومی هاس البته نا گفته نماند با سیستم قبلیم باز یه سری بچه ها و والدین غر میزدن که چرا باید سرنوشتمان تو ۴ ساعت رقم بخوره و...پس شورا اونقدرام مقصر نیست اونام این چیزا رو شنیدن که چنین طرحی رو آوردن چون گفتن دلیل اصلیمون همین کاهش استرس دانش آموزا سر کنکور بوده


«پس شورا اونقدرا هم مقصر نیست» 
یعنی چی؟  :Yahoo (21):  
الان وضع ملت تو خیلی زمینه ها  افتضاحه چرا این حرف به گوش شورا نمیرسه تا براش یه غلطی بکنه؟ :Yahoo (21): |||
چرا فکر می کنید امثال آقای عاملی به فکر من و شما هستن و جیب خودشون رو به آینده دانش آموز ها ترجیح نمیدن؟ 
انقدر مسخره بود حرفت که فقط میتونم بگم متاسفم : )

----------


## S.akbari

> «پس شورا اونقدرا هم مقصر نیست» 
> یعنی چی؟  
> الان وضع ملت تو خیلی زمینه ها  افتضاحه چرا این حرف به گوش شورا نمیرسه تا براش یه غلطی بکنه؟|||
> چرا فکر می کنید امثال آقای عاملی به فکر من و شما هستن و جیب خودشون رو به آینده دانش آموز ها ترجیح نمیدن؟ 
> انقدر مسخره بود حرفت که فقط میتونم بگم متاسفم : )


عزیزم می دونم واقعا شرایط سختیه واسه همه کنکوری ها سخته این که یه کنکور ۴ ساعته شده ۱۲ تا کنکور و شرایط ناعادلانه شده رو خوب می دونم خودمم واقعا خشمگینم..ولی واقعا این چند سال اخیر هر وقت تو تلوزیون از کنکوری ها و خانوادشون مصاحبه می گرفتن جوری القا میشد که انگار همه به کنکور معترضن خیلی قضیه تعیین سرنوشت در ۴ ساعت بولد شده بود حتی امروزم با چند تا از دوستانم که حرف میزدم همینو میگفتن که چه خوب شده عمومی حذف شده استرس داشتیم با عمومیا و خوش بحال بچه ۰۲ که فقط تخصصی امتحان میدن فکر کن چطوری داره جا می افته الان خیلیا فکر می کنن عمومی مانع پزشک شدنشون شده بود در حالی حتی با روش قبلی تخصصی حرف اول و آخرو میزد و لازم نبود واسه یه حذف عمومی انقدر قضیه رو پیچیده کنن

----------


## MYDR

وقت بخیر !
هرچی بیشتر میگذره بیشتر این سرطان بدخیم سر باز میکنه !
   امروز من منتظر کسی نشدم و خودم کارهای که میتونستم رو انجام دادم !
من امروز با دفتر ارتباط مردمی رهبری تماس گرفتم و دلایل و اعتراض های خودم رو گفتم . فرد جواب دهنده هم خیلی خوب برخورد کردند و گفتند بله دوستان شما هم گفته اند و ما منعکس هم کردیم. ( که نیاز به پیگیری بیشتری هم داره ).
با شورا هم تماس گرفتم : فرد پاسخ دهنده ارتباط میدادند به آقای موسوی ولی ایشون گوشی رو بر نمی داشتند !

فردا قراره تجمع کاملا ً مصالحت آمیز و آرام و دوستانه ای صورت بگیره برای بیان اعتراض به مصوبه که مکانش رو برای اینکه مشکلی پیش نیاد فردا اعلام میکنند.  دوستان تهرانی کرجی قم  حداقل شما نزدیک هستید بیایئد.. 
 بچه ها عضو این کانال بشید و در جریان امور باشید :
https://t.me/ZHootyZ_GP
با اجازه از ادمین که خلاف قانون انجمن نباشه ( صرفا برای حمایت از بچه ها و هماهنگی برای اعتراضات و پیگیری ها )

----------


## S.akbari

> وقت بخیر !
> هرچی بیشتر میگذره بیشتر این سرطان بدخیم سر باز میکنه !
>    امروز من منتظر کسی نشدم و خودم کارهای که میتونستم رو انجام دادم !
> من امروز با دفتر ارتباط مردمی رهبری تماس گرفتم و دلایل و اعتراض های خودم رو گفتم . فرد جواب دهنده هم خیلی خوب برخورد کردند و گفتند بله دوستان شما هم گفته اند و ما منعکس هم کردیم. ( که نیاز به پیگیری بیشتری هم داره ).
> با شورا هم تماس گرفتم : فرد پاسخ دهنده ارتباط میدادند به آقای موسوی ولی ایشون گوشی رو بر نمی داشتند !
> 
> فردا قراره تجمع کاملا ً مصالحت آمیز و آرام و دوستانه ای صورت بگیره برای بیان اعتراض به مصوبه که مکانش رو برای اینکه مشکلی پیش نیاد فردا اعلام میکنند.  دوستان تهرانی کرجی قم  حداقل شما نزدیک هستید بیایئد.. 
>  بچه ها عضو این کانال بشید و در جریان امور باشید :
> https://t.me/ZHootyZ_GP
> با اجازه از ادمین که خلاف قانون انجمن نباشه ( صرفا برای حمایت از بچه ها و هماهنگی برای اعتراضات و پیگیری ها )


یعنی بچه ها هم قبل شما زنگ زدن دفتر رهبری؟ چه خوب...

----------


## _Joseph_

*امیدوارم که تصمیمی بگیرن اساسی و نگن خوب حالا برا 402 اجایی نمیشه و 403 اجرایی میشه و ..... امیدوارم اساسی تصمیمی  بگیرن*

----------


## S.akbari

> *امیدوارم که تصمیمی بگیرن اساسی و نگن خوب حالا برا 402 اجایی نمیشه و 403 اجرایی میشه و ..... امیدوارم اساسی تصمیمی  بگیرن*


ابلاغ شده دیگه...اصرارم دارن برای اجراش واسه ۰۲

----------


## _Joseph_

> ابلاغ شده دیگه...اصرارم دارن برای اجراش واسه ۰۲


*خوب پس چرا باز اعتراض و . میکنید . بالاخره یه امیدی شاید دارید که تغییرش بدن دیگه*

----------


## farzaddd

احتمال تعویق این طرح خیلی زیاده،

----------


## S.akbari

> *خوب پس چرا باز اعتراض و . میکنید . بالاخره یه امیدی شاید دارید که تغییرش بدن دیگه*


والا نمیدونم من که انگار بین زمین و هوا معلقم عقلم میگه دیگه تمومه همه چیز ولی دلم میگه نه شاید تغییر کنه نا امید نشو

----------


## S.akbari

> احتمال تعویق این طرح خیلی زیاده،


چطور؟ منم خیلی دلم میخواد لغو بشه ولی فکر کنم انقدر دلمون میخواد اینطور بشه که به اشتباه افتادیم

----------


## _Joseph_

> والا نمیدونم من که انگار بین زمین و هوا معلقم عقلم میگه دیگه تمومه همه چیز ولی دلم میگه نه شاید تغییر کنه نا امید نشو


*شما مگه 402 ئی هستید؟*

----------


## S.akbari

> *شما مگه 402 ئی هستید؟*


نه من ۱۴۰۱ بودم ولی  چندان راضی از عملکردم نیستم ولی طرح واقعا فاجعس بعضی از دوستان و آشنایان واقعا روانشون به هم ریخته بچه ها واقعا اذیتن همه اذیتیم

----------


## diar82

دوستان بعد از این همه بحث و استرس برای کنکور ۰۲ یکم زیاده گویی کنم :Yahoo (94):  :27:  
بنظرتون کِی نتایجو میزنن امکان داره قبل دهم بزنن؟
✅نتایج کنکور سراسری تا کمتر از 10 روز دیگر اعلام می شود 

نتایج کنکور سراسری سال ۱۴۰۱ هفته اول یا نهایتا ابتدای هفته دوم مرداد ماه اعلام می شود و بدین منظور طی چند روز آینده داوطلبان می توانند با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش به نشانی sanjesh.org کارنامه اولیه خود را مشاهده کنند

----------


## S.akbari

> دوستان بعد از این همه بحث و استرس برای کنکور ۰۲ یکم زیاده گویی کنم 
> بنظرتون کِی نتایجو میزنن امکان داره قبل دهم بزنن؟
> ✅نتایج کنکور سراسری تا کمتر از 10 روز دیگر اعلام می شود 
> 
> ������نتایج کنکور سراسری سال ۱۴۰۱ هفته اول یا نهایتا ابتدای هفته دوم مرداد ماه اعلام می شود و بدین منظور طی چند روز آینده داوطلبان می توانند با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش به نشانی sanjesh.org کارنامه اولیه خود را مشاهده کنند


خدا کنه سریع تر جوابا بیاد تا من تکلیف خودمو بدونم امیدوارم یه رتبه خوبی باشه با همین رتبه ۰۱ برم که اوضاع برای پشت کنکور موندن اصلا خوب نیست

----------


## reza1401

به قدری اوضاع قمر در عقربه که هر چیزی محتمله!!
ممکنه اطلاعیه ی شماره ۳ سازمان برگشت کنکور به حالت قبل باشه!ممکنه اطلاعیه ی شماره ۴ دوباره تاکید بر اجرای قانون در ۱۴۰۲ باشه و همین داستان تا خود نزدیک کنکور ادامه دار!فقط امیدوارم تصمیمشون هرچی که هست تا شهریور اعلام بشه.چون اگه بنا به موندن عمومیاست باید دواطلبا بدونن!اگرم بنا به حذف عمومیا و تاثیر معدله اونم باید قطعی بگن.الان جوری شده دیگه حتی خود سنجش و وزارت علوم هم دچار سرگیجه شدن و نمیدونن چی درسته چی غلط!اقایون شورا هم باید قبول کنن کم کاری کردن.اگه بنا به این بود که ۱۴۰۲ قطعی اجراش کنن باید تو این یک سال ابلاغش میکردن و می نشستن واسه آیین نامه ی اجراییش و وضعیت جزییاتش مثل بحث نوع نهایی و سطحش و بحث ترمیم معدل و ضرایب دروس و....سر فرصت یه طرح دقیق می نوشتن نه مثل الان که دقیقه ی ۹۰ قراره هول هولکی آشی بپزن که معلوم نیست شوره یا بی نمکه!

----------


## S.akbari

> به قدری اوضاع قمر در عقربه که هر چیزی محتمله!!
> ممکنه اطلاعیه ی شماره ۳ سازمان برگشت کنکور به حالت قبل باشه!ممکنه اطلاعیه ی شماره ۴ دوباره تاکید بر اجرای قانون در ۱۴۰۲ باشه و همین داستان تا خود نزدیک کنکور ادامه دار!فقط امیدوارم تصمیمشون هرچی که هست تا شهریور اعلام بشه.چون اگه بنا به موندن عمومیاست باید دواطلبا بدونن!اگرم بنا به حذف عمومیا و تاثیر معدله اونم باید قطعی بگن.الان جوری شده دیگه حتی خود سنجش و وزارت علوم هم دچار سرگیجه شدن و نمیدونن چی درسته چی غلط!اقایون شورا هم باید قبول کنن کم کاری کردن.اگه بنا به این بود که ۱۴۰۲ قطعی اجراش کنن باید تو این یک سال ابلاغش میکردن و می نشستن واسه آیین نامه ی اجراییش و وضعیت جزییاتش مثل بحث نوع نهایی و سطحش و بحث ترمیم معدل و ضرایب دروس و....سر فرصت یه طرح دقیق می نوشتن نه مثل الان که دقیقه ی ۹۰ قراره هول هولکی آشی بپزن که معلوم نیست شوره یا بی نمکه!


شما اگر کنکوری ۰۲ هستید تا آخر شهریور اختصاصی بخون بعد اگر اعلام شد عمومی هست عمومی رو هم به برنامه اضافه کن واقعا درصد گرفتن از عمومی ها خیلی ساده تر از تصوره...و در آخر اختصاصی ها تعیین کننده هستن چه در کنکور با عمومی چه بی عمومی

----------


## diar82

> به قدری اوضاع قمر در عقربه که هر چیزی محتمله!!
> ممکنه اطلاعیه ی شماره ۳ سازمان برگشت کنکور به حالت قبل باشه!ممکنه اطلاعیه ی شماره ۴ دوباره تاکید بر اجرای قانون در ۱۴۰۲ باشه و همین داستان تا خود نزدیک کنکور ادامه دار!فقط امیدوارم تصمیمشون هرچی که هست تا شهریور اعلام بشه.چون اگه بنا به موندن عمومیاست باید دواطلبا بدونن!اگرم بنا به حذف عمومیا و تاثیر معدله اونم باید قطعی بگن.الان جوری شده دیگه حتی خود سنجش و وزارت علوم هم دچار سرگیجه شدن و نمیدونن چی درسته چی غلط!اقایون شورا هم باید قبول کنن کم کاری کردن.اگه بنا به این بود که ۱۴۰۲ قطعی اجراش کنن باید تو این یک سال ابلاغش میکردن و می نشستن واسه آیین نامه ی اجراییش و وضعیت جزییاتش مثل بحث نوع نهایی و سطحش و بحث ترمیم معدل و ضرایب دروس و....سر فرصت یه طرح دقیق می نوشتن نه مثل الان که دقیقه ی ۹۰ قراره هول هولکی آشی بپزن که معلوم نیست شوره یا بی نمکه!


بنظرم بهترین کار اینه ادم بره تویه روستا دورافتاده بدون تی وی و اینترنت  و هر وسیله ارتباطی مثل چی درس بخونه و همه کتابارو بجوه تا بتونه از مصوبه هایی که طبق نظر شورای انقلاب باعث کاهش استرس و برقراری عدالت همه جانبه میشه در امان بمونه

----------


## diar82

> خدا کنه سریع تر جوابا بیاد تا من تکلیف خودمو بدونم امیدوارم یه رتبه خوبی باشه با همین رتبه ۰۱ برم که اوضاع برای پشت کنکور موندن اصلا خوب نیست


امیدوارم هم من و هم شما و هم هرکسی که واقعا تلاش کرده به اون نتیجه دلخواه برسه، من زیاد تو تخمین رتبه درصدامو زدم و اونطوری که باید رتبه بهم نمیده اما انداختم به تخمین رتبه خدا که از همه چیزا واقعی تره!

----------


## DeFeaT

> امیدوارم هم من و هم شما و هم هرکسی که واقعا تلاش کرده به اون نتیجه دلخواه برسه، من زیاد تو تخمین رتبه درصدامو زدم و اونطوری که باید رتبه بهم نمیده اما انداختم به تخمین رتبه خدا که از همه چیزا واقعی تره!


اون متن خبر نتایج رو از کدوم چنل شما برداشته بودی؟ 
برام لطفا داخل پی وی ارسال کن یا هم اگه قوانین اجازه میده همین جا بده

----------


## diar82

> اون متن خبر نتایج رو از کدوم چنل شما برداشته بودی؟ 
> برام لطفا داخل پی وی ارسال کن یا هم اگه قوانین اجازه میده همین جا بده


اسم چنلش معلمان دانشجو معلمان کشور بود و دو سه تا چنل دیگه هم بودند اغلب اخبارشون معتبره

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان بعد از این همه بحث و استرس برای کنکور ۰۲ یکم زیاده گویی کنم 
> بنظرتون کِی نتایجو میزنن امکان داره قبل دهم بزنن؟
> ✅نتایج کنکور سراسری تا کمتر از 10 روز دیگر اعلام می شود 
> 
> ������نتایج کنکور سراسری سال ۱۴۰۱ هفته اول یا نهایتا ابتدای هفته دوم مرداد ماه اعلام می شود و بدین منظور طی چند روز آینده داوطلبان می توانند با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش به نشانی sanjesh.org کارنامه اولیه خود را مشاهده کنند


همیشه حدود ده مرداد اعلام میشه دیکه

----------


## mohammad1397

> به قدری اوضاع قمر در عقربه که هر چیزی محتمله!!
> ممکنه اطلاعیه ی شماره ۳ سازمان برگشت کنکور به حالت قبل باشه!ممکنه اطلاعیه ی شماره ۴ دوباره تاکید بر اجرای قانون در ۱۴۰۲ باشه و همین داستان تا خود نزدیک کنکور ادامه دار!فقط امیدوارم تصمیمشون هرچی که هست تا شهریور اعلام بشه.چون اگه بنا به موندن عمومیاست باید دواطلبا بدونن!اگرم بنا به حذف عمومیا و تاثیر معدله اونم باید قطعی بگن.الان جوری شده دیگه حتی خود سنجش و وزارت علوم هم دچار سرگیجه شدن و نمیدونن چی درسته چی غلط!اقایون شورا هم باید قبول کنن کم کاری کردن.اگه بنا به این بود که ۱۴۰۲ قطعی اجراش کنن باید تو این یک سال ابلاغش میکردن و می نشستن واسه آیین نامه ی اجراییش و وضعیت جزییاتش مثل بحث نوع نهایی و سطحش و بحث ترمیم معدل و ضرایب دروس و....سر فرصت یه طرح دقیق می نوشتن نه مثل الان که دقیقه ی ۹۰ قراره هول هولکی آشی بپزن که معلوم نیست شوره یا بی نمکه!


در هر صورت باید عمومی ها حذف بشن چه با تاثیر چه بدون تاثیر معدل چون اکثرا برنامه تابستون بدون عمومی دارن میخونن

----------


## S.akbari

> در هر صورت باید عمومی ها حذف بشن چه با تاثیر چه بدون تاثیر معدل چون اکثرا برنامه تابستون بدون عمومی دارن میخونن


نمیشه که هم عمومی ها حذف بشه هم مثل قبل برگزار بشه اتفاقا بیش تر مشکل بچه ها اختصاصی هاس عمومیا رو میشه خو خوان و در زمان کم خوند و نتیجه گرفت این اختصاصیان که نیاز به وقت و پشتکار بیش تری دارن

----------


## Rubiker

کاش لاقل تبیین کنندگان آیین نامه این شهامت رو داشته باشن بگن قابلیت اجرایی نداره، از این می ترسم به خاطر حفظ جایگاه و اون میز با هر نقص و خسرانی و ضرری که شده یه چیزی سرهم کنن و بگن ما کارمونو بعنوان مجری انجام دادیم

----------


## Arnold

کاش زودتر جوابا بیاد،لااقل  کسایی که 
کنکور دادن یکم از سر در گمیشون کم بشه
نه میدونم 01 چه گندی زدم
نه میدونم 02، کجا ی دلم بزارم 
 :Yahoo (65):

----------


## MYDR

> یعنی بچه ها هم قبل شما زنگ زدن دفتر رهبری؟ چه خوب...


 بله خانم اکبری،  شما هم تماس بگیرید .  همه دوستان هم تماس بگیرند.  

شماره تماس با دفتر ارتباطات مردمی رهبری :

02166460074
*
به احتمال زیاد تا بگید در خصوص مصوبه میگن بله شنیدیم و....  من با این که طرف میخواست بگه نیازی به توضیح نیست و میدونیم  حدود 10 دقیقه باهاشون صحبت کردم.  یکی از مهم ترین حرف هام این بود که تا رهبری از شورا حمایت کردند که تا به وظایفشون رسیدگی کنند این ها زودی سو استفاده کردند از قدرت مثل خودرو سازها مثل لوازم خانگی که خودتون بهتر میدونید ! به نظر 271  نماینده ما اصلا توجه نکرده ! این که رهبری فرمودند مصوبات شورا لازم اجرا است ولی خلاف قانون و قانونی اساسی که اونها نباید عمل کنند و زور گویی به ملت رو داشته باشند ... و حقیقتا همه ما رو نا امید کردن ! مردم بی بضاعت گرونی و فشار رو تحمل می کنند ولی نا امیدی رو خیر ! به خاطر همین هست که حضرت آقا فرمودند که هر کسی مردم رو ناامید کنه برای دشمن کار کرده !
 شهامت داشته باشید ! همه نیروهای انقلابی از راه حق اگر رد بشید هیچ کاری باهاتون که ندارند حمایتتون هم میکنند ! پس نترسید !!!!  
 ما بچه ها همین ملت هستیم ! خود رهبری از شورا در بیانات قبلی بابت بد عملکردن گلایه کردند ولی هرگز ایشون از بچه ها و نوجون ها گله نداشته اند و گفته اند آینده انقلاب دست شما است و به شما خیلی خوش بین و امید دارم ! و شما ها همه فرزندان من هستید !  
   در صحبت کردن هاتون خیلی انتظار نداشته باشید که طرف پشت تلفن بیاد شما رو تایید کنه بگه بله بله حق با شما است ما میریم در شورا رو الان می بندیم چون از نظر قانونی و حقوقی اون طرف نمی تونه حرف بزنه چون دفتر رهبری هست بعدش میگن بله نماینده رهبری این چنین حرفی زده !  پس در کمال آرامش و خونسردی و متانت و ادب فقط مواردی که لازم هست رو بگید و از فرد مکالمه کننده بخواهید که این موارد رو انتقال بدهند.*

----------


## MYDR

این فعالیت ها ادامه داره و باید پیگیر بود !

*مصوبه جدید کنکوری "مافیای کنکور" را در مدارس توسعه می‌دهد!**عضو هیئت رئیسه مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: مصوبه جدید  کنکوری مافیا را از کنکور به آموزش و پرورش منتقل می‌کند و شعار ایران را  سراسر مدرسه کنیم به مدارس را سراسر مافیا کنیم، تبدیل خواهد شد.*https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...AF%D9%87%D8%AF

مثل خود شورا که سماجت کرد و حرف خودش رو پیش برد ! تا مجلسی ها خواستن به خودشون بیاند اون ها تیم خودشون رو چالاک تر کردند و سریع قانون ها رو بهم بافتن و گفتن بله حق با ما است .

----------


## MYDR

* اندک اطلاعات راجب این مصوبه به احتمال زیاد همتون دارید ولی دیدگاه چالشی و حق طلبانه حقوقی به قضایا هم داشته باشید بد نیست که در تماس ها و بیان اعتراض ها دلیل داشته باشید :

مثلا آقای عاملی در مصاحبه ای که داشتند مزایا این مصوبه رو بیان می کردند :

https://sccr.ir/News/20802/1/%D9%85%...A7%D9%84%DB%8C

*
*گفتند 
*


> * * نتیجه نظرسنجی از داوطلبان کنکور درباره مصوبه جدید
> فارس: البته برخی از داوطلبان هم روی خوشی به مصوبه جدید نشان ندادند و احساس می کنند که سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه به این صورت به نفعشان نیست.
> عاملی: در نظرسنجی که ما از جامعه آماری بیش از یک میلیون  و صد هزار نفر دانش آموز انجام دادیم، ۵۳ درصد از داوطلبان اعلام کردند که  در امتحانات نهایی استرس کمتری را تجربه می کنند، ۱۸ درصد هم نظر خاصی  نداشتند و فقط ۲۹ درصد مخالف بودند.
> با اجرای مصوبه جدید شورایعالی انقلاب فرهنگی، کنکور سراسری ۲ بار در سال  برگزار می شود و دسترسی به سوابق تحصیلی بهتر نیز قابل تکرار است بنابراین  استرس و اضطراب داوطلبان برای قبول شدن کمتر می شود، چرا که در روش سنجش  فعلی یک آزمون در سال یک بار برگزار می شود و داوطلبان استرس این را دارند  که اگر در این آزمون قبول نشوند باید تا سال دیگر صبر کنند که شاید دوباره  سال بعد هم قبول نشوند.*


 خوب این روش، روش پوشیدن حق با باطل هست !  چرا ؟   خوب در سوال مطرح شده که امتحان نهایی استرس کمتری را تجربه می کنند !   در وهله اول در همین الان با گیرو دارهای موجود هم حتی اگر بازم این سوال مطرح شود خیلی هامون می گوئیم بله  کنکور استرسش بیشتر هست !  اما این سوال نمی تونه تسریع دهنده برای یک تصمیم باشه چرا که مقصود سوال چی هست مقایسه کنکور با امتحان نهایی !  
 اما با مصوبه جدید امتحان نهایی در حکم کنکور هست ! و با شرایط معدل های 20 ،  استرس اون 10 برابر بیشتر هست که دانش آموز دلهره استرس اینو داره که اگر 20 نشه از گردونه حذف شده ! پس سوال باید به این شکل باشه با تاثیر قطعی معدل موافق اید؟ آیا میخواهید سه دوره دهم یازدهم دوازدهم امتحان نهایی به جای کنکور بدهید؟

در مقابل این نوع رویکرد سوال پرسیدن و استناد کردن به اون : چرا به آمار سازمان سنجش که از داوطلبین سرجلسه کنکور خواستن با تاثیر قطعی موافق یا مخالف ! با ثاتیر مثبت - موافق یا مخالف اند روجوع و استنادی نشده است ؟

*


 
			
				مصوبه جدید کنکور هیچگونه مغایرتی با قانون مجلس شورای اسلامی ندارد
			
		

*


> *فارس:* در ابتدای طرح، برخی نمایندگان مجلس نیز اختلاف نظرهایی با این مصوبه داشتند.
> *عاملی:* مصوبه جدید کنکور هیچگونه مغایرتی با قانون مجلس  شورای اسلامی ندارد و همه موارد قانونی در این مصوبه رعایت شده و در راستای  مصوبه مجلس است. البته در تبصره ۴ ماده ۴، قانون سال ۱۳۹۲ مجلس شورای  اسلامی سهم قطعی سوابق تحصیلی از ۲۵ درصد تا ۸۵ درصد پیش بینی شده است که  به دلایلی اجرا نشده ‌است.



اینکه مغایرت ندارند فقط دیدگاه شما است برای پیش بردن اهداف خودتون !  271 نماینده نامه زدند به سران قوا !  معاون حقوقی ریاست جمهوری ، دفتر مطالعات استراتژیک ریاست جمهوری همشون گفتند خلاف هست !  اون وقت شما فقط حرف خودتون رو میزنید ؟
 خوب شورای انقلاب فرهنگی زمانی که سخنگوی آموزش و نماینده مجلس راجب اجرا نشدن این مصوبه صحبت میکردند آقای کبگانیان گفتند که شورا سخنگو نمی خواهد !!!   آقای عاملی ! شما مگر سخنگوی مجلس هستید؟  همان طوری که مصوبات شورا توسط شورا پگیری میشه مصوبات مجلس هم روال قانونی خودش رو داره !  اینکه اگر بخشی از مصوبات مجلس اجرا شده یا نشده باید به کمیسیون اصل 90 رجوع کنید و طرح شکایت کنید ! نه اینکه به خواسته خودتون عمل کنید این یعنی دخالت و از بین بردن شان مجلس !

----------


## mohammad1397

> نمیشه که هم عمومی ها حذف بشه هم مثل قبل برگزار بشه اتفاقا بیش تر مشکل بچه ها اختصاصی هاس عمومیا رو میشه خو خوان و در زمان کم خوند و نتیجه گرفت این اختصاصیان که نیاز به وقت و پشتکار بیش تری دارن


عمومیا اگه حذف بشه در عوض تعداد سوالات اختصاصی ها بیشتر بشه و برای هر درس اختصاصی یک دفترچه جداگانه بدن برای سیستم تراز دهی بهتر هست تقلب هم کاهش پیدا میکنه ، حتی ابراهیم خدایی رئیس قبلی سنجش با اینکه با معدل مخالف بود ولی با حذف عمومی ها موافق بود

----------


## reza1401

> عمومیا اگه حذف بشه در عوض تعداد سوالات اختصاصی ها بیشتر بشه و برای هر درس اختصاصی یک دفترچه جداگانه بدن برای سیستم تراز دهی بهتر هست تقلب هم کاهش پیدا میکنه ، حتی ابراهیم خدایی رئیس قبلی سنجش با اینکه با معدل مخالف بود ولی با حذف عمومی ها موافق بود


*عمومیا که بالاخره حدف میشدن ولی بحث رو کنکور صرفا ۱۴۰۲ بود.خدایی میگفت اگر قراره مصوبه اجرا بشه باید زیرساختاش اول فراهم بشه وسه سال نهایی بشه بعدش اجراش کنن.تاثیر قطعی معدل یه پایه با قانون مجلس مغایرت داره.جالب ترین قسمتش اینه آموزش و پرورش دوست داره تو نتیجه ی کنکور سهم داشته باشه ولی توان ایجاد امتحان نهایی سه ساله بدون تقلب و سوالات استاندارد رو نداره.هم خدارو میخواد هم خرما.یعنی یه عده شون میخواستن فقط معدل نهایی دوازدهم به تنهایی ۶۰ درصد تو قبولی دانشگاه تاثیر داشته باشهاینا دیگه واقعا نوبربودن!تو نسخه ی اولیه اینطور قراربود باشه که مجبورشدن اصلاحش کنن*

----------


## کُبری

> تو یه سایتی داشتم دلیل موافقت یکی از موافقین این طرح رو میخوندم نوشته بود:
> طرح خوبیه، چون عمومیا نیستن پس تایم سرجلسه نشستن کم میشه و کنکور زودتر تموم میشه


از جماعت ساندیس و کیک خورا بوده ایشون تا کنکوری انگار :Yahoo (23):

----------


## S.akbari

> عمومیا اگه حذف بشه در عوض تعداد سوالات اختصاصی ها بیشتر بشه و برای هر درس اختصاصی یک دفترچه جداگانه بدن برای سیستم تراز دهی بهتر هست تقلب هم کاهش پیدا میکنه ، حتی ابراهیم خدایی رئیس قبلی سنجش با اینکه با معدل مخالف بود ولی با حذف عمومی ها موافق بود


اصلا این کارا با هم نمیشه هم حذف عمومی هم لغو تاثیر معدل چرا؟ چون بالاخره عمومی ها هم باید تاثیر خودشو داشته باشه نمیشه که مطلقا حذف بشه منتها بحث بر سر اینه که اگر عمومیا از تستی تشریحی بشه مجبور میشی ۲۰ بگیری چون تاثیر قطعی داره تو کنکور ولی وقتی تستی میومد شما مجبور نبودی که همه رو صد یا حتی ۵۰ بزنی نکته بسیار مثبت کنکور با شیوه کاملا تستی اینه که خودت بر اساس ضعف و توانایی خودت برنامه ریزی میکنی و تو کنکور میزنی مثلا اگر ریاضیت ضعیفه تو زیست جبرانش میکنی و عمومی ها هم تا حدودی پوشش میدادن ضعفا رو تو اختصاصی ولی الان چی؟این حق از شما گرفته شده چون باید همه درسا رو ۲۰ بگیری و بعد بری سر کنکور تخصصی ها رو عالی بزنی که بازم تو بازی بمونی...البته اینم بگم که فعلا همه چیز حدس و گمانه همه اینا بر اساس یک سری حرف اعضای شورا و یه اطلاعیه چند خطیه سنجشه کم تر از یک سال مونده به کنکور هنوز تقریبا هیچیش مشخص نیست اونم کنکوری که این همه تغییر کرده...آیا منطقی نبود با آرامش برای نوشتن آیین نامش صبر میکردن و ۰۲ به شیوه قبل برگزار بشه؟

----------


## pouria.sh

امروز هم پیک سنجش منتشر شد
توصیه می‌کنم این مطلب رو حتما مطالعه بفرمایید
*         آزمون سراسري ۱۴۰۲ با چهار تغيير قطعي برگزار مي‌شود*
برخی از دوستان متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه هنوز دارم رویاپردازی می‌کنن که ممکنه این طرح برای ۱۴۰۲ اجرا نشه . توصیه می‌کنم به دوستان که این تفکر رو اگه نمی‌خوان که کنار بگذارن و همچنان برای تغییر اون تلاش کنند(که بنظرم حق اون‌هاست که بخوان برای تغییرش تلاش کنند) لااقل مطالعه رو به‌طور جدی آغاز کنند
عمومی‌ها در دفترچه حذف می‌شن و زیرگروه‌ها هم دیگه وجود ندارند و کنکور ۲بار در سال قراره برگزار بشه
سوابق هم تاثیر ۴۰درصدی قطعی خواهند داشت
رویا نفروشید به خودتون و بقیه . از همین امروز برای کنکور و ترمیم عمومی های سال دوازدهم تلاش کنید
بچه‌هایی هم که امسال می‌رن دوازدهم از همین اتدای سال عمومی‌ها رو با دقت بخونن

----------


## Rubiker

دوستان درسته کار از این چیزا گذشته و نماینده ها بجای اینکه کاری کنند فقط مصاحبه می کنند و ...
ولی باز تیری در تاریکیه. هر چند خودم به این چیزا اعتقادی ندارم

کارزار درخواست از رهبری جهت لغو مصوبه اخیر

https://www.karzar.net/51539

----------


## Arnold

> دوستان درسته کار از این چیزا گذشته و نماینده ها بجای اینکه کاری کنند فقط مصاحبه می کنند و ...
> ولی باز تیری در تاریکیه. هر چند خودم به این چیزا اعتقادی ندارم
> 
> کارزار درخواست از رهبری جهت لغو مصوبه اخیر
> 
> https://www.karzar.net/51539


 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## reza333

*الان اگر کنکور 1402 بخاد مرحله ی اولش مثلا بهمن یا اسفند امسال باشه ، خب این دانش اموزایی که دوازدهم هستن و از مهر میرن مدرسه تکلیفشون چیه ؟؟؟؟ اموزش پرورش تقویم تحصیلی رسمیش نیمه ی اردیبهشت پایان کلاس درس دوازدهمیاست و از اوایل خرداد هم امتحانات نهایی .
خب چطوری قرار یک دانش اموز دوازدهمی کنکوری 1402 تا اسفند تمام دروس اختصاصی رو ببنده و همین اسفند کنکور بده ، (( همه ی مدارس و عموم دانش اموزای کشور رو در نظر بگیرین نه صرفا مدارس و دانش اموزای خاص رو )) -- خب مشخصه در برابر کنکوریهای 1401 که قرار پشت بمونن از همین الان اینا قافیه رو باختن !!

بعد یه مسئله دیگه هم این که بدون تاثیر امتحان نهایی دوازدهمیا ، چطور میخان براشون کارنامه بدن؟  یعنی قرار اسفند کنکور بدن ، 5 ماه بعد مرداد ماه کارنامشونو و ببینن ؟ چه ارزشی داره همچین کنکوری که طرف تا چند ماه نمی دونه رتبه و ترازش چند شده .

و مسئله بعدی این که اگر اسفند کنکور باشه ، عملا دروس عمومی دوازدهم دیگه  به طور کامل تا عید کنار گذاشته میشه و بچه ها فقط روی اختصاصیا تمرکز دارن و ای بسا سر کلاسای عمومی مدرسه هم تست زیست و ریاضی کار کنن. این که دیگه نابودی دروس عمومیه البته در مقطع دوازدهم.

**مگر این که بگیم کنکور اسفند هر سال در اصل برای فارغ التحصیلاست و قرار نیست دانش اموزای دوازدهمی شرکت کنن.
**
مسئله ی دیگه این که بهمن و اسفند در هر حال بخشی از زمستون هستن و هوای زمستون هم ممکنه در بعضی جاهای کشور مثلا اذربایجان ها یا غرب کشور مثلا کردستان ، برفای سنگینی که راه و مسدود میکنن بباره . خب اون موقع تکلیف این دانش اموزایی که از روستا های کوچیک و بزرگ باید برن به حوزه های شهری یا کلا داوطلبایی که شهر محل سکونتشون با شهر حوزه ی کنکورشون متفاوته چیه ؟؟؟ نمیشه گفت که ای اسمان در فلان تاریخ بهمن یا اسفند برف سنگینی نباری که قرار کنکور برگزار بشه. (( مگه این که بگیم کنکور رو میندازن هفته های بعدش که به خاطر شرایط اب و هوایی زمستون حتی ممکنه بیشتر از یک بار عقب بیفته که عملا گند میزنه به برنامه ریزی کنکوریها و امادگی برای امتحانات نهایی ترمیم معدلی های خرداد)


*

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> *الان اگر کنکور 1402 بخاد مرحله ی اولش مثلا بهمن یا اسفند امسال باشه ، خب این دانش اموزایی که دوازدهم هستن و از مهر میرن مدرسه تکلیفشون چیه ؟؟؟؟ اموزش پرورش تقویم تحصیلی رسمیش نیمه ی اردیبهشت پایان کلاس درس دوازدهمیاست و از اوایل خرداد هم امتحانات نهایی .
> خب چطوری قرار یک دانش اموز دوازدهمی کنکوری 1402 تا اسفند تمام دروس اختصاصی رو ببنده و همین اسفند کنکور بده ، (( همه ی مدارس و عموم دانش اموزای کشور رو در نظر بگیرین نه صرفا مدارس و دانش اموزای خاص رو )) -- خب مشخصه در برابر کنکوریهای 1401 که قرار پشت بمونن از همین الان اینا قافیه رو باختن !!
> 
> بعد یه مسئله دیگه هم این که بدون تاثیر امتحان نهایی دوازدهمیا ، چطور میخان براشون کارنامه بدن؟  یعنی قرار اسفند کنکور بدن ، 5 ماه بعد مرداد ماه کارنامشونو و ببینن ؟ چه ارزشی داره همچین کنکوری که طرف تا چند ماه نمی دونه رتبه و ترازش چند شده .
> 
> و مسئله بعدی این که اگر اسفند کنکور باشه ، عملا دروس عمومی دوازدهم دیگه  به طور کامل تا عید کنار گذاشته میشه و بچه ها فقط روی اختصاصیا تمرکز دارن و ای بسا سر کلاسای عمومی مدرسه هم تست زیست و ریاضی کار کنن. این که دیگه نابودی دروس عمومیه البته در مقطع دوازدهم.
> 
> **مگر این که بگیم کنکور اسفند هر سال در اصل برای فارغ التحصیلاست و قرار نیست دانش اموزای دوازدهمی شرکت کنن.
> **
> ...


آزمون دوم کنمور ، دی ماه همون سالی هستش که کنکورش رو تیر ماه برگزار میکنند .
مثلا کنکور ۱۴۰۲ ، یکی تیر ماه ۱۴۰۲ هستش و یکیش هم دی ماه ۱۴۰۲ .

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*حذف زیرگروه ها واقعا ناعادلانه هست .... خب چرا کسی که توی زیست و شیمی قوی تره نتونه بره پزشکی بخونه ولی یکی با درصد بالای ریاضی و فیزیکش بره پزشکی!! اصلا عمومی ها رو نهایی کردین خب سگ خورد ترمیم میکنیم دیگه چرا به اختصاصی ها دست زدین ... عجب بی فکرایی هستن اینا*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *حذف زیرگروه ها واقعا ناعادلانه هست .... خب چرا کسی که توی زیست و شیمی قوی تره نتونه بره پزشکی بخونه ولی یکی با درصد بالای ریاضی و فیزیکش بره پزشکی!! اصلا عمومی ها رو نهایی کردین خب سگ خورد ترمیم میکنیم دیگه چرا به اختصاصی ها دست زدین ... عجب بی فکرایی هستن اینا*


شما حذف زیرگروه با ضرایب اشتباه گرفتی ضرایب قرار نیست تغییری کنه جز ضریب زمین که برای همه رشته ها از سال بعد  حساب میشه

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> شما حذف زیرگروه با ضرایب اشتباه گرفتی ضرایب قرار نیست تغییری کنه جز ضریب زمین که برای همه رشته ها از سال بعد  حساب میشه


*ببین عزیز ... 
وقتی زیرگروه ها حذف بشن ضرایب هم تغییر میکنن . مگه اینکه بگن ضرایب طبق زیرگروه 1 (سابق) حساب میشه
*

----------


## reza1401

> *ببین عزیز ... 
> وقتی زیرگروه ها حذف بشن ضرایب هم تغییر میکنن . مگه اینکه بگن ضرایب طبق زیرگروه 1 (سابق) حساب میشه
> *


*ریاضی تو آزمون sat آمریکا و اروپا ویوس ترکیه هم تعیین کننده هستن.چه واسه پزشکی و چه مهندسی و چه حقوق.اونجا هم هرکدوم هر رشته ای بخوان بخونن ریاضی جز اصلی ترین دروسشه.رشته ی دکترای بیوتکنولوژی که دانشجوهای خیلی زبده با رتبه های خوب کنکور پذیرش میشن داخلش هم فکر کنم جز کنکور تجربیه پس با یکی شدن زیرگروها طبیعیه ضریب ریاضی بالاتر میره.داروسازی هم داخلش ریاضی ضریب بالاتری داره.حتی واسه انسانیها هم همین میشه رشته ی حسابداری که زیر مجموعه کنکور انسانیه به ریاضی خوب احتیاج داره و با یکی شدن زیرگروها طبیعتا ضریبش بالاتر میره.باتوجه به اینکه شورا مصوبه اش رو با الهام از آزمونهای یوس و اس ای تی تنظیم کرده احتمالا ضرایب هم شبیه اون باشه*

----------


## Amir.Walkover

اینایی که میگن *معدل حتما باید ۲۰ باشه ، واقعا از کجا این حرفا رو درمیارید؟؟ سال ۹۴ کارنامه کنکور دیدم با معدل ۱۵*  قبول شده پزشکی، لطفا این حرفای بی اساس امثال واعظی و... رو باور نکنید و بازگو نکنید و الکی به خودتون و بقیه استرس ندین...اینا چون آینده‌شون در خطره هر دروغی رو به بچه ها میگن....هر چی نمره تون بالا باشه بهتره ولی این دلیل نمیشه هر کی ۲۰ نگیره دیگه قبول نمیشه
هنوز هم ۶۰ درصد قبولی از طریق کنکوره

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> *.باتوجه به اینکه شورا مصوبه اش رو با الهام از آزمونهای یوس و اس ای تی تنظیم کرده احتمالا ضرایب هم شبیه اون باشه*


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
*شورا مصوبه رو با الهام از آزمون های حوضه علمیه قم تنظیم کرده*

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> *ریاضی تو آزمون sat آمریکا و اروپا ویوس ترکیه هم تعیین کننده هستن.چه واسه پزشکی و چه مهندسی و چه حقوق.اونجا هم هرکدوم هر رشته ای بخوان بخونن ریاضی جز اصلی ترین دروسشه.رشته ی دکترای بیوتکنولوژی که دانشجوهای خیلی زبده با رتبه های خوب کنکور پذیرش میشن داخلش هم فکر کنم جز کنکور تجربیه پس با یکی شدن زیرگروها طبیعیه ضریب ریاضی بالاتر میره.داروسازی هم داخلش ریاضی ضریب بالاتری داره.حتی واسه انسانیها هم همین میشه رشته ی حسابداری که زیر مجموعه کنکور انسانیه به ریاضی خوب احتیاج داره و با یکی شدن زیرگروها طبیعتا ضریبش بالاتر میره.باتوجه به اینکه شورا مصوبه اش رو با الهام از آزمونهای یوس و اس ای تی تنظیم کرده احتمالا ضرایب هم شبیه اون باشه*


*کسی نگفت ریاضی مهم نیست ، ولی قطعا ارزشش پایین تر از زیسته . وگرنه تفاوت کنکور تجربی و ریاضی چی هست اصلا ؟؟؟ ضرایب "باید" بصورت قبل بمونن تا حدااااااقل عدالت رو نگه دارن و از این بدترش نکنن*

----------


## reza333

> *کسی نگفت ریاضی مهم نیست ، ولی قطعا ارزشش پایین تر از زیسته . وگرنه تفاوت کنکور تجربی و ریاضی چی هست اصلا ؟؟؟ ضرایب "باید" بصورت قبل بمونن تا حدااااااقل عدالت رو نگه دارن و از این بدترش نکنن*


*جوش نزن . ضریب زیست بالاتر از ضریب ریاضی خواهد بود ولی شاید الان که 4 به 2 هست بشه 4 به 3 ولی در هر صورت ضریب زیست با ضریب ریاضی برابر نخواهد بود .*

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> *جوش نزن . ضریب زیست بالاتر از ضریب ریاضی خواهد بود ولی شاید الان که 4 به 2 هست بشه 4 به 3 ولی در هر صورت ضریب زیست با ضریب ریاضی برابر نخواهد بود .*


*یکی از اینایی که ریاضیش خوبه پیدا شد همین 4 به 2 هم اشتباهه ... اختلافش باید بیشتر از اینا باشه شما میگی 4 به 3 ؟؟ 4 به 3 که زیست به شیمیه*

----------


## omidfairy

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید امتحان نهایی دوازدهم عربی آیافقط از کتاب عربی دوازدهمه یا از لغات و قواعد دهم ویازدهم هم سوال طرح میشه؟ در ضمن در مورد ادبیات نهایی دوازدهم آیا بیت خارج از کتاب (مثل کنکور) برای آرایه ها و دستور طرح میشه یا نه؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## S.akbari

> *یکی از اینایی که ریاضیش خوبه پیدا شد همین 4 به 2 هم اشتباهه ... اختلافش باید بیشتر از اینا باشه شما میگی 4 به 3 ؟؟ 4 به 3 که زیست به شیمیه*


واقعا عاشق استدلال کسایی شدم که میگن دروس عمومی واسه کسی که قراره پزشک بشه به چه دردی میخوره؟آها نمی دونستیم پزشک موقع عمل جراحی باید مثلثات حل کنه...بنظرم کلا تو تجربی زیست از همه خیلی مهم تره و بعد هم شیمی بنظرم کتابای درسی باید تو تجربی طوری می‌بودند که خیلی عمیق تر و بیش تر به زیست شناسی اونم بیش تر انسانی بپردازن و ریاضی و فیزیک باشن چون بالاخره اونام اهمیت خودشونو دارن ولی نه با این حجم و پیچیدگی زیاد بنظرم یه سری مباحث بیسیک و مهم که بعدا تو دانشگاه به درد حل مسائلی مثل ژنتیک و غیره بخوره تدریس بشه نه چیزایی که واقعا ضرورتی نداره اینطوری واقعا کسی که استعداد پزشک شدن داشت میتونست پزشک بشه اگر تغییرات این طوری میشد به عدالت نزدیک تر میشدیم.

----------


## S.akbari

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید امتحان نهایی دوازدهم عربی آیافقط از کتاب عربی دوازدهمه یا از لغات و قواعد دهم ویازدهم هم سوال طرح میشه؟ در ضمن در مورد ادبیات نهایی دوازدهم آیا بیت خارج از کتاب (مثل کنکور) برای آرایه ها و دستور طرح میشه یا نه؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدید


 فقط از دوازدهمه...ولی از اونجایی که مطالب قواعد بهم پیوستس برای قواعد باید دهم و یازدهم رو هم بلد باشید ولی تو بحث لغت و ترجمه فقط از دوازدهم میاد. حالا فکرشو بکن که چه قدر کار از کنکور سخت تر شده

----------


## S.akbari

> *ریاضی تو آزمون sat آمریکا و اروپا ویوس ترکیه هم تعیین کننده هستن.چه واسه پزشکی و چه مهندسی و چه حقوق.اونجا هم هرکدوم هر رشته ای بخوان بخونن ریاضی جز اصلی ترین دروسشه.رشته ی دکترای بیوتکنولوژی که دانشجوهای خیلی زبده با رتبه های خوب کنکور پذیرش میشن داخلش هم فکر کنم جز کنکور تجربیه پس با یکی شدن زیرگروها طبیعیه ضریب ریاضی بالاتر میره.داروسازی هم داخلش ریاضی ضریب بالاتری داره.حتی واسه انسانیها هم همین میشه رشته ی حسابداری که زیر مجموعه کنکور انسانیه به ریاضی خوب احتیاج داره و با یکی شدن زیرگروها طبیعتا ضریبش بالاتر میره.باتوجه به اینکه شورا مصوبه اش رو با الهام از آزمونهای یوس و اس ای تی تنظیم کرده احتمالا ضرایب هم شبیه اون باشه*


شما قبل از اینکه بخوای مقایسه کنی بهتره نگاهی به سطح سوالات آزمون های ورودی دانشگاههای ترکیه با ایران بندازی...در مقایسه با کنکور ایران آزمون ورودی ترکیه چیزی شبیه شوخیه...سوالات به بسیار روتین و سادس اونوقت شما سوالات ریاضی اونا رو با مثلا با ریاضی ۱۴۰۰ مقایسه می کنید که از سطح دکترا آورده بودنش؟تفاوت سطح علمی دانشگاه های ایران و ترکیه رو هم مد نظر قرار بدین که سطح دانشگاه های ایران از ترکیه به خصوص در علوم پزشکی بالاتره

----------


## S.akbari

> *جوش نزن . ضریب زیست بالاتر از ضریب ریاضی خواهد بود ولی شاید الان که 4 به 2 هست بشه 4 به 3 ولی در هر صورت ضریب زیست با ضریب ریاضی برابر نخواهد بود .*


به نظر من ادبیات و زبان از ریاضی بیش تر به درد ما تجربیا میخوره چون انگلیسی بلد بودن برای پزشک و پرستار و...خیلی خیلی مهمه و از طرفی فارسی زبان رسمیه و همه فارغ از هر شغلی باید حداقل در سطح دبیرستان ازش بدونن نمیگم ریاضی بی اهمیته ولی نباید تا این سطح برای بچه های تجربی تدریس بشه مطالبی که بعدا به هیچ دردشون نمیخوره

----------


## R64

> به نظر من ادبیات و زبان از ریاضی بیش تر به درد ما تجربیا میخوره چون انگلیسی بلد بودن برای پزشک و پرستار و...خیلی خیلی مهمه و از طرفی فارسی زبان رسمیه و همه فارغ از هر شغلی باید حداقل در سطح دبیرستان ازش بدونن نمیگم ریاضی بی اهمیته ولی نباید تا این سطح برای بچه های تجربی تدریس بشه مطالبی که بعدا به هیچ دردشون نمیخوره


ایهام و استعاره پیدا کردن که اصلا به درد یه پزشک نمیخوره، اونی که بدردش میخوره درس نگارش‌ هستش برای تنظیم نامه ها، نوشتن مقالات و ... که اصلا تو کنکور نبود و نیست و حتی جدی هم گرفته نمیشه تو مدارس، ولی زبان به طور عجیبی ضریبی کم تر از درسی مثل دینی داشت و کم ارزش ترین درس بود بعد از زمین در حالی که تنها درس عمومیه که بعد از روز کنکور به درد میخوره  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## S.akbari

> ایهام و استعاره پیدا کردن که اصلا به درد یه پزشک نمیخوره، اونی که بدردش میخوره درس نگارش‌ هستش برای تنظیم نامه ها، نوشتن مقالات و ... که اصلا تو کنکور نبود و نیست و حتی جدی هم گرفته نمیشه تو مدارس، ولی زبان به طور عجیبی ضریبی کم تر از درسی مثل دینی داشت و کم ارزش ترین درس بود بعد از زمین در حالی که تنها درس عمومیه که بعد از روز کنکور به درد میخوره


دقیقا..اصلا بنظرم باید یه تحول بزرگ تو دبیرستانا شکل بگیره که مثلا دروسی که تدریس میشه بر اساس نیاز بچه ها باشه تو دانشگاه مثلا واقعا واسم سواله پزشکی که قراره از بدن انسان و کاراییش یاد بگیره چرا باید تو دبیرستان با ریاضی و فیزیک مدام سر و کله بزنه ؟البته ریاضی درسی مهمه ولی نباید انقدر که امروز تو تجربی بهش پرداخته میشه مهم باشه در عوض زیست شناسی رو باید خیلی بیش تر و کاربردی تر باشه...زبان انگلیسی باید تخصصی تر و مهم تر باشه فارسی باید بر طبق نیاز در آینده تدریس بشه ضمن این که فراموش نکنیم فارغ از هر چیزی فارسی بحثش از بقیه درسا جداس چون زبان ملی ماست پس قاعدتا همیشه با ما خواهد بود

----------


## reza1401

*این کامنتو درحقیقت در پاسخ به کامنت بالایی که s.akbariنوشته بودن خواستم ارسال کنم که به صورت کامنت مستقل ارسال شد.*
از قدیم تاکید روی این بود که ریاضی و هندسه یکی از ابزارهای سنجش هوشه.هوش محاسباتی و تصویری.یکی از دلایلی که ریاضی داخل چارت تمام گروها حتی هنر هم گداشته شده همینه.مثلا شاید کسی دلش بخواد جغرافی کار کنه یکی از ابزارهای سنجش ریشتر زلزله و موارد مشابهش لگاریتمه.اکه کسی بخواد روی ژنتیک کار کنه از الگوها و ترکیبیات تا حدودی استفاده میکنه.توی حسابداری که یه رشته ی انسانی محسوب میشه تو دانشگاه درس ریاصی عمومی دارن که انتگرال گیری هم حتی داخل مباحثشون هست.یا رشته ی مدیریت اجرایی(mba)و تا حدودی اقتصاد هم با اینکه رشته های زیر مجموعه ی علوم انسانی هستن به ریاضی احتیاج دارن تا جایی که ازمون کارشناسی ارشد  مدیریت کسب و کار(mba)فقط سه تادرس داره که یکیش ریاصی عمومی دانشگاه(حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال ۱و۲)هستش.
حالا تازه با پیشرفت هوش مصنوعی و جهان اینده که رباتها قراره وارد دنیای ما بشن نیاز به یادگیری مباحث هوش مصنوعیه که پایه اش میشه مباحث ریاصی و منطقی که بعصا تودبیرستان درس داده میشه.منتهی چون مباحث کتاب ریاصی توسط افرادی که ریاضی محض خوندن نوشته شده اشاره به کاربردهای فرمولا تو علوم مختلف نمیکنن وگرنه خیلیهاش تو علوم مختلف کارکرد داره.

----------


## S.akbari

> *این کامنتو درحقیقت در پاسخ به کامنت بالایی که s.akbariنوشته بودن خواستم ارسال کنم که به صورت کامنت مستقل ارسال شد.*
> از قدیم تاکید روی این بود که ریاضی و هندسه یکی از ابزارهای سنجش هوشه.هوش محاسباتی و تصویری.یکی لز دلایلی که ریاضی داخل چارت تمام گروها حتی هنر هن گداشته شده همینه.مثلا شاگر کسی دلش بخواد جغرافی کار کنه یکی از ابزارهای سنجش ریشتر زلزله و موارد مشابهش لگاریتمه.اکه کسی بخواد روی ژنتیک کار کنه از الگوها و ترکیبیات تا حدودی استفاده میکنه.توی حسابداری که یه رشته ی انسانی محسوب میشه تو دانشگاه درس ریاصی عمومی دارن که انتگرال گیری هم حتی داخل مباحثشون هست.یا رشته ی مدیریت اجرایی(mba)و تا حدودی اقتصاد هم با اینکه رشته های زیر مجموعه ی علوم انسانی هستن به ریاضی احتیاج دارن تا جایی که ازمون کارشناسی ارشد فقط سه تادرس داره که یکیش ریاصی عمومی دانشگاه(حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال ۱و۲)هستش.
> حالا تازه با پیشرفت هوش مصنوعی و جهان اینده که رباتها قراره وارد دنیای ما بشن نیاز به یادگیری مباحث هوش مصنوعیه که پایه اش میشه مباحث ریاصی و منطقی که بعصا تودبیرستان درس داده میشه.منتهی چون مباحث کتاب ریاصی توسط افرادی که ریاضی محض خوندن نوشته شده اشاره به کاربردهای فرمولا تو علوم مختلف نمیکنن وگرنه خیلیهاش تو علوم مختلف کارکرد داره.


من هرگز نگفتم ریاضی به درد نمیخوره اتفاقا من خودم قبلا آزمون هوش تصویری و ریاضی رو ازم گرفتن و اگر سوالای کنکور مثل اونا باشه که خیلی از این سوالاتی که تو کنکور میاد بهتره....شما آزمون ورودی ترکیه رو با ریاضی بسیار سخت کنکور ایران مقایسه کردین اگر قرار باشه ریاضی بیاد یه جور ریاضی عمومی والبته کاربردی برای رشته هایی مثل انسانی و تجربی کافیه نه این همه فرمول و تستای سخت که به هیچ دردی نمیخوره...مثلا زیست شناسی یه پیش زمینه خیلی ساده شده از دروس آناتومی و فیزیولوژی و ژنتیک پزشکی و پرستاریه مثلا شیمی تو داروسازی مهمه ولی اگر قرار باشه ریاضی تدریس بشه یه چیزی ازش تدریس بشه که بدرد دانشگاه در آینده بخوره نه اینکه مغز بچه ها صرفا پر بشه از یه مشت فرمول و مسئله که هیچ کاربردی نداره براش در آینده در ضمن هر کسی کار خودشو میکنه اونی که باید ریاضی پیشرفته رو بدونه مهندسه نه پزشک کار پزشک تشخیص و درمان بیماری هاس و کار مهندسم که مشخصه دلیل نمیشه پزشک اندازه مهندس سر از ریاضی دربیاره اصلا ضرورتی نداره

----------


## WickedSick

بحث بحث فیلتر کردن دانش آموزان از همه
اگه دانش آموزا رقابتی نداشته باشن یا در حد معمول باشه، طبیعیه که میتونن ریاضی رو در حد همون کاربردی بیارن، زیست رو همینجور و...
حتی میتونن یه سری درسا رو حذف کنن
اما همین الانم فیلترینگ کنکور واقعا ایده آل نیست.
هنوزم باید یه جاهاییش بیشتر کار بشه
اگه قرار باشه از این ساده تر بشن درسا، ضرر اصلی متوجه خود داوطلبین کنکوره که صافی ای که قراره از هم تفکیکشون بده رو از دست میدن.

----------


## S.akbari

> بحث بحث فیلتر کردن دانش آموزان از همه
> اگه دانش آموزا رقابتی نداشته باشن یا در حد معمول باشه، طبیعیه که میتونن ریاضی رو در حد همون کاربردی بیارن، زیست رو همینجور و...
> حتی میتونن یه سری درسا رو حذف کنن
> اما همین الانم فیلترینگ کنکور واقعا ایده آل نیست.
> هنوزم باید یه جاهاییش بیشتر کار بشه
> اگه قرار باشه از این ساده تر بشن درسا، ضرر اصلی متوجه خود داوطلبین کنکوره که صافی ای که قراره از هم تفکیکشون بده رو از دست میدن.


ببخشید یعنی از نظر شما کنکور با این سطح سادس ؟ سوالات کنکور ۱۴۰۰ رو دیدید؟ریاضیش؟شیمیش؟زیستش چطور؟ بازم بنظرتون باید سخت تر بشن؟یا مثلا شیمی و زیست امسال چطور؟اصلا روند کنکور تا قبل از سال ۹۴ یه سری سوالات سطح استاندارد از روی تمرینات کتاب بود ولی از سال ۹۴ سوالات شکل دیگه ای به خودش گرفت و دیگه نمیشد با کتاب مدرسه تو کنکور موفق شد به همین دلیلم هست که چند ساله ۸۰ درصد قبولی از سه دهک بالای جامعن

----------


## L-ay

خدایا :Yahoo (23):  انتظار داری 2 +2 بذارن جلوت؟ عزیزم بهتره بری آزمون استعداد های درخشان شیشمتو بدی کنکور رقابته برای تفکیک شرکت کننده هاش باید توش تستای سختی طرح بشن و اگه اسون باشه فاجعه میشه والا میان این نظرات کارشناسی شمارو میخونن میگن ایکیوی ایرانیا رسیده به زیر 68

----------


## reza1401

> من هرگز نگفتم ریاضی به درد نمیخوره اتفاقا من خودم قبلا آزمون هوش تصویری و ریاضی رو ازم گرفتن و اگر سوالای کنکور مثل اونا باشه که خیلی از این سوالاتی که تو کنکور میاد بهتره....شما آزمون ورودی ترکیه رو با ریاضی بسیار سخت کنکور ایران مقایسه کردین اگر قرار باشه ریاضی بیاد یه جور ریاضی عمومی والبته کاربردی برای رشته هایی مثل انسانی و تجربی کافیه نه این همه فرمول و تستای سخت که به هیچ دردی نمیخوره...مثلا زیست شناسی یه پیش زمینه خیلی ساده شده از دروس آناتومی و فیزیولوژی و ژنتیک پزشکی و پرستاریه مثلا شیمی تو داروسازی مهمه ولی اگر قرار باشه ریاضی تدریس بشه یه چیزی ازش تدریس بشه که بدرد دانشگاه در آینده بخوره نه اینکه مغز بچه ها صرفا پر بشه از یه مشت فرمول و مسئله که هیچ کاربردی نداره براش در آینده در ضمن هر کسی کار خودشو میکنه اونی که باید ریاضی پیشرفته رو بدونه مهندسه نه پزشک کار پزشک تشخیص و درمان بیماری هاس و کار مهندسم که مشخصه دلیل نمیشه پزشک اندازه مهندس سر از ریاضی دربیاره اصلا ضرورتی نداره


*عین همین مورد تو درس شیمی واسه رشته ریاصی صادقه.شیمی با اینکه واسه تجربی مهمتره ولی کتاب شیمی رشته ریاصی و تجربی یکیه وعین مباحثی که تجربیا میخونن رو بچه های ریاصی هم مجبورن بخونن.درحالی که تو اکثر مهندسیها و رشته های علوم پایه ی دانشگاهی اصلا شیمی جز واحدهای درسیشون نیست.ولی آموزش وپرورش قرارش داده توچارت.
ریاصی که الان رشته ریاصی میخونه با تجربی متفاوته.به عنوان مثال جدا از مباحثی مثل مثلثات و تابع و حد و مشتق و معادلات و احتمال  و ترکبیات که رشته ریاضی کاملتر اون مباحثو میخونه یه سری مباحث دیگه هست که اصلا تو چارت تجربی و انسانی نیست.چون رشته ریاضی درمجموع سه سال ۸ تا کتاب درباره ی ریاصی و هندسه داره ولی تجربی سه کتاب و انسانی هم سه کتاب دارن.حالا تو نطام جدید حتی واسه بچه های ریاضی درس زمین شناسی رو هم ظاهرا توچارت اوردن البته تو کنکورشون نیست ولی جز کتاباشون هست.
عین همین مورد درباره ی ادبیات و زبان فارسی انسانی با بقیه ی گروها هم صدق میکنه.قدیم انسانیا دو کتاب ادبیات تخصصی و ۳ کتاب علوم وفنون و۱کتاب تاریخ ادبیات  و ۱ کتاب زبان فارسی جدا از کتابای ادبی که گروه ریاضی-فیزیک وتجربی میخوندن باید واسه کنکور و نهایی مطالعه میکردن.یعنی خیلی وقتا پیش اومده کتابی که حس میشه شاید واسه چارت اون رشته زیاد مناسب نباشه ولی داخل چارت هست.تو خود دانشگاهم کم از این موارد نبوده.یکی لز دلایلش همون بحث غربال و تفکیک هست که یکی ازدوستان تو کامنت بهش اشاره کرد.هدف اینه تو این درس یه عده نتونن نتیجه بگیرن واونایی که تونستن رو با کمک این بازار غربال کنن.*

----------


## S.akbari

> خدایا انتظار داری 2 +2 بذارن جلوت؟ عزیزم بهتره بری آزمون استعداد های درخشان شیشمتو بدی کنکور رقابته برای تفکیک شرکت کننده هاش باید توش تستای سختی طرح بشن و اگه اسون باشه فاجعه میشه والا میان این نظرات کارشناسی شمارو میخونن میگن ایکیوی ایرانیا رسیده به زیر 68


اولا که مودب باش مودبانه بنویس و مودبانه جواب بگیره دوما من هیچ کجا نگفتم 2+2بذارن جلوت این حق هر کسیه وقتی بهش میگن دروس  دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم فلان درس میاد تو کنکور با سوالات دکترا روبه رو نشه...حالا شما که مشکلی نداری بحثش جداس و البته طرح کردن سوالات غیر استاندارد در کنکور به نفع کیاس؟موسسات آموزشی و مافیای کنکور که سالانه هزاران مدل کتاب چاپ می کنن و بچه ها رو از کنکور  میترسونن

----------


## S.akbari

> *عین همین مورد تو درس شیمی واسه رشته ریاصی صادقه.شیمی با اینکه واسه تجربی مهمتره ولی کتاب شیمی رشته ریاصی و تجربی یکیه وعین مباحثی که تجربیا میخونن رو بچه های ریاصی هم مجبورن بخونن.درحالی که تو اکثر مهندسیها و رشته های علوم پایه ی دانشگاهی اصلا شیمی جز واحدهای درسیشون نیست.ولی آموزش وپرورش قرارش داده توچارت.
> ریاصی که الان رشته ریاصی میخونه با تجربی متفاوته.به عنوان مثال جدا از مباحثی مثل مثلثات و تابع و حد و مشتق و معادلات و احتمال  و ترکبیات که رشته ریاضی کاملتر اون مباحثو میخونه یه سری مباحث دیگه هست که اصلا تو چارت تجربی و انسانی نیست.چون رشته ریاضی درمجموع سه سال ۸ تا کتاب درباره ی ریاصی و هندسه داره ولی تجربی سه کتاب و انسانی هم سه کتاب دارن.حالا تو نطام جدید حتی واسه بچه های ریاضی درس زمین شناسی رو هم ظاهرا توچارت اوردن البته تو کنکورشون نیست ولی جز کتاباشون هست.
> عین همین مورد درباره ی ادبیات و زبان فارسی انسانی با بقیه ی گروها هم صدق میکنه.قدیم انسانیا دو کتاب ادبیات تخصصی و ۳ کتاب علوم وفنون و۱کتاب تاریخ ادبیات  و ۱ کتاب زبان فارسی جدا از کتابای ادبی که گروه ریاضی-فیزیک وتجربی میخوندن باید واسه کنکور و نهایی مطالعه میکردن.یعنی خیلی وقتا پیش اومده کتابی که حس میشه شاید واسه چارت اون رشته زیاد مناسب نباشه ولی داخل چارت هست.تو خود دانشگاهم کم از این موارد نبوده.یکی لز دلایلش همون بحث غربال و تفکیک هست که یکی ازدوستان تو کامنت بهش اشاره کرد.هدف اینه تو این درس یه عده نتونن نتیجه بگیرن واونایی که تونستن رو با کمک این بازار غربال کنن.*


 آره خبر دارم ریاضی بچه های ریاضی متفاوته.. درسته این قضیه نباید تو کل رشته ها باشه یعنی چرا باید درسی که در آینده تقریبا به درد بچه ها نمیخوره انقدر تو کنکور تعیین کننده باشه؟جالبه اینو واسه عمومیا میگن ولی یه سری تخصصیام همین طورین

----------


## WickedSick

> ببخشید یعنی از نظر شما کنکور با این سطح سادس ؟ سوالات کنکور ۱۴۰۰ رو دیدید؟ریاضیش؟شیمیش؟زیستش چطور؟ بازم بنظرتون باید سخت تر بشن؟یا مثلا شیمی و زیست امسال چطور؟اصلا روند کنکور تا قبل از سال ۹۴ یه سری سوالات سطح استاندارد از روی تمرینات کتاب بود ولی از سال ۹۴ سوالات شکل دیگه ای به خودش گرفت و دیگه نمیشد با کتاب مدرسه تو کنکور موفق شد به همین دلیلم هست که چند ساله ۸۰ درصد قبولی از سه دهک بالای جامعن


شما اشتباه برداشت کردی. گفتم ساده تر از این شه. نگفتم الان ساد است.

 واقعا حق خوری در حالتی که کنکنور رو ساده طرح کنن و اونی رو درنظر بگیرن که کتاب درسی فقط دستشه، خیلی بیشتر از حالت فعلیه.
درسته یه دهک هایی از جامعه نمیتونن تهیه کنن کنابا رو.
ولی چند دهک؟ مگه کتاب چقدره
واقعا قبل از 2 سال اخیر که گرونیا سر به فلک کشیدن کتاب کالای لاکچری نبود که. خیلیا میتونستن تهیه کنن.
این رو مطمئن باشین که حق خوری در هر حالتی وجود داره. اما الان خیلی بهتر از حالتای دیگه است.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خب درسته این قضیه نباید تو کل رشته ها باشه یعنی چرا باید درسی که در آینده تقریبا به درد بچه ها نمیخوره انقدر تو کنکور تعیین کننده باشه؟جالبه اینو واسه عمومیا میگن ولی یه سری تخصصیام همین طورین


همه که قرار نیست پزشکی بخونن
توی همون تجربی هم رشته هایی هست که ریاضی و فیزیک بسیار درگیرشون میشه...
ریاضی نظام جدید همینجوریشم نسبت به نظام قدیم حذفیات داشته و مختصر تر شده ... واقعا هم چیز آنچنان عجیب غریبی توش نیست که لازم به بحث باشه ، حالا اینکه سوالای کنکور عجیب غریب و با درجات سختی مختلف طرح میشه اون دیگه یک بحث دیگه ای هست..

درضمن
داخل همون پزشکی ای هم که عرض کردید
کلی درس و مطالب بیخود و بدرد نخور به خوردتون خواهند داد ، چیزایی که حجمش صدبرابره دوران دبیرستانه
پس فکر نکنید داخل دانشگاه قراره فقط با چیزای کاربردی و بدردبخور سروکله بزنید

----------


## L-ay

اولا که در کنکور های حال حاضر علاوه بر به چالش کشیدن iq هم زمان eq رو هم به چالش میکشن وقتی سطح سوالات میره بالا میانگین درصدا میاد پایین گرچه ادمایی که مدیریت خوبی دارن نتیجه خوبیم میگیرن ازش شرایط کنکور سخت و قبولیش و رتبه ای که میده خیلی بهتره کنکور ساده س بچه ای که از یه کنکور بترسه در اینده با چالش های بزرگتری که پیش میاد تو زندگیش میخواد چیکار کنه؟ موسسات هم کار خودشونو میکنن کنکور هرجور که باشه کتابای خودشونو چاپ میکنن پس تغییری تو رویه اونا ایجاد نمیشه توهم خداییش عوض اینکه بشینی درس بخونی اومدی اینجا تو یه هفته 155 پست فرستادی اگه 155 صفحه درس میخوندی الان استاد تمام بودی احتراما

----------


## S.akbari

> شما اشتباه برداشت کردی. گفتم ساده تر از این شه. نگفتم الان ساد است.
> 
>  واقعا حق خوری در حالتی که کنکنور رو ساده طرح کنن و اونی رو درنظر بگیرن که کتاب درسی فقط دستشه، خیلی بیشتر از حالت فعلیه.
> درسته یه دهک هایی از جامعه نمیتونن تهیه کنن کنابا رو.
> ولی چند دهک؟ مگه کتاب چقدره
> واقعا قبل از 2 سال اخیر که گرونیا سر به فلک کشیدن کتاب کالای لاکچری نبود که. خیلیا میتونستن تهیه کنن.
> این رو مطمئن باشین که حق خوری در هر حالتی وجود داره. اما الان خیلی بهتر از حالتای دیگه است.


بنظرم کنکور باید یه سطح استاندارد باشه که هم سوالات آسون هم متوسط و هم سخت توش باشه ولی اینم در نظر بگیریم چه چالشی تر شدن سوالات کنکور مساوی است با انحصاری تر شدن کنکور چرا؟برای این که با سخت تر شدن روند کنکور بچه ها مجبور میشن کلاس برن و کتاب تست بیش تر بخرن و این یعنی جا موندن بچه های محروم از رقابت نتیجه میشه قبولی دهک های بالای جامعه من خودم راستش هیچ مشکل مالی ندارم و برای کنکور بهترین کتابا و کلاسا رو داشتم ولی واقعا خیییلی از بچه ها مشکل تهیه کردن کتابو دارن که الان واسه هر درس یکی بخرن میشه حداقل ۵ میلیون به خصوص حالا که معدل اومده وسط باید کتابای تشریحی بخرن...واقعا این کنکور با شیوه جدید گه دیگه آخرشه

----------


## S.akbari

> اولا که در کنکور های حال حاضر علاوه بر به چالش کشیدن iq هم زمان eq رو هم به چالش میکشن وقتی سطح سوالات میره بالا میانگین درصدا میاد پایین گرچه ادمایی که مدیریت خوبی دارن نتیجه خوبیم میگیرن ازش شرایط کنکور سخت و قبولیش و رتبه ای که میده خیلی بهتره کنکور ساده س بچه ای که از یه کنکور بترسه در اینده با چالش های بزرگتری که پیش میاد تو زندگیش میخواد چیکار کنه؟ موسسات هم کار خودشونو میکنن کنکور هرجور که باشه کتابای خودشونو چاپ میکنن پس تغییری تو رویه اونا ایجاد نمیشه توهم خداییش عوض اینکه بشینی درس بخونی اومدی اینجا تو یه هفته 155 پست فرستادی اگه 155 صفحه درس میخوندی الان استاد تمام بودی احتراما


جهت اطلاعت من کنکوری نیستم و کنکورمو دادم دوما که به شما ربطی داره من چند تا پست فرستادم؟نونت کم شده ؟آبت کم شده؟اصلا من کنکوریه درس نخون سوال اصلی اینجاس که تو اینجا چیکار میکنی که مجبور نباشی جواب منو بدی؟ها؟مگه تو قرار نیست خودتو برای کنکور آماده کنی؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> عوض اینکه بشینی درس بخونی اومدی اینجا تو یه هفته 155 پست فرستادی اگه 155 صفحه درس میخوندی الان استاد تمام بودی احتراما


امثال شما که آمار بقیه دسته تونه و انقدر بیکارید میشینید چک میکیند کی چقدر پست گذاشته چقدر آنلاین بوده یا نبوده نباید برید بالای منبر و تز بدید
پس بیا پایین و بجای اینکه آمار بقیه رو دربیاری ، اگه خیلی زرنگی باغچه خودتو بیل بزن

احتراما !
این جنس از احترام تو حلقم

----------


## S.akbari

> همه که قرار نیست پزشکی بخونن
> توی همون تجربی هم رشته هایی هست که ریاضی و فیزیک بسیار درگیرشون میشه...
> ریاضی نظام جدید همینجوریشم نسبت به نظام قدیم حذفیات داشته و مختصر تر شده ... واقعا هم چیز آنچنان عجیب غریبی توش نیست که لازم به بحث باشه ، حالا اینکه سوالای کنکور عجیب غریب و با درجات سختی مختلف طرح میشه اون دیگه یک بحث دیگه ای هست..
> 
> درضمن
> داخل همون پزشکی ای هم که عرض کردید
> کلی درس و مطالب بیخود و بدرد نخور به خوردتون خواهند داد ، چیزایی که حجمش صدبرابره دوران دبیرستانه
> پس فکر نکنید داخل دانشگاه قراره فقط با چیزای کاربردی و بدردبخور سروکله بزنید


اونو که دیگه زیر گروه ها مشکلشون حل میکنه هر کسی می دونه رشتش تو چه زیر گروهیه مثلا ضریب ریاضی تو زیر گروه ۲ از زیر گروه ۱ بیش تره. حرفتون درسته ولی بیش تر رقابت بر سر همون سه رشته اس

----------


## L-ay

خب اخه من کنکوریم جام تو سایت کنکوره دیگه وقتی بعد کنکورت تو این تاپیکی خب یعنی هنوز درگیر کنکوری وگرنه میرفتی پی صفا سیتی درس خوندن یا نخوندت به من مربوط نیست ولی بذار لااقل کسایی که درس خوندن و مسیرو با موفقیت سپری کردن نظراتشونو بگن منم لحن بدی نداشتم مشکل نوشته ها اینن که لحن توش مشخص نیست داریم گفت و گو میکنیم   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## S.akbari

> امثال شما که آمار بقیه دسته تونه و انقدر بیکارید میشینید چک میکیند کی چقدر پست گذاشته چقدر آنلاین بوده یا نبوده نباید برید بالای منبر و تز بدید
> پس بیا پایین و بجای اینکه آمار بقیه رو دربیاری ، اگه خیلی زرنگی باغچه خودتو بیل بزن
> 
> احتراما !
> این جنس از احترام تو حلقم


واقعا...به خودشون اجازه میدن آدما رو قضاوت کنن بدون این که حتی هیچی دربارش بدونن توهین مسلم می کنن آخرشم میگن احتراما....

----------


## L-ay

درسته ولی من بیکار نیستم امارشو در بیارم که از تو پروفایل همه چی مشخصه بیخیالش اگه تند رفتم معذرت میخوام به من چه اصلا که اومدم تو این تاپیک  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## S.akbari

> خب اخه من کنکوریم جام تو سایت کنکوره دیگه وقتی بعد کنکورت تو این تاپیکی خب یعنی هنوز درگیر کنکوری وگرنه میرفتی پی صفا سیتی درس خوندن یا نخوندت به من مربوط نیست ولی بذار لااقل کسایی که درس خوندن و مسیرو با موفقیت سپری کردن نظراتشونو بگن منم لحن بدی نداشتم مشکل نوشته ها اینن که لحن توش مشخص نیست داریم گفت و گو میکنیم


ببین پسر یا دختر خوب....دخالت تو کار دیگران نکن زندگی هر کسی به خودش مربوطه شاید یکی دلش بخواد از شب تاصبح اینجا باشه  میتونی از شب تا صبح تو اینترنت باشی این به خودت مربوطه

----------


## _Aurora82_

> خب اخه من کنکوریم جام تو سایت کنکوره دیگه وقتی بعد کنکورت تو این تاپیکی خب یعنی هنوز درگیر کنکوری وگرنه میرفتی پی صفا سیتی درس خوندن یا نخوندت به من مربوط نیست ولی بذار لااقل کسایی که درس خوندن و مسیرو با موفقیت سپری کردن نظراتشونو بگن منم لحن بدی نداشتم مشکل نوشته ها اینن که لحن توش مشخص نیست داریم گفت و گو میکنیم


اوکی ولی این که کی تو چ تاپیکیه هم ب کسی مربوط نیس..

----------


## L-ay

بله درسته چون مربوط نیست معذرت خواهی کردم

----------


## S.akbari

> اوکی ولی این که کی تو چ تاپیکیه هم ب کسی مربوط نیس..


آدم نمی دونه چی بگه والا

----------


## Rubiker

دوستان باهم مهربونتر باشیم 
این مسئولین به حد کافی نامهربونی می کنن بامون
چون اینجوری پیش بره احتمالا تاپیک بسته شه، به هر حال همه تا حدودی تحت فشاریم و کم تحملتر شدیم این روزا

ممنون میشم

----------


## S.akbari

> دوستان باهم مهربونتر باشیم 
> این مسئولین به حد کافی نامهربونی می کنن بامون
> چون اینجوری پیش بره احتمالا تاپیک بسته شه، به هر حال همه تا حدودی تحت فشاریم و کم تحملتر شدیم این روزا
> 
> ممنون میشم


دقیقا منم به همین دلیل میام اینجا تا حداقل همدردی بشه با بچه ها چون خودم این احساساتو با گوشت و خونم حس کردم

----------


## L-ay

> دوستان باهم مهربونتر باشیم 
> این مسئولین به حد کافی نامهربونی می کنن بامون
> چون اینجوری پیش بره احتمالا تاپیک بسته شه، به هر حال همه تا حدودی تحت فشاریم و کم تحملتر شدیم این روزا
> 
> ممنون میشم


درسته اقای روبیک ولی واقعا کاش این تاپیک بسته بشه چون بنظرم خیلی دیگه داره میره تو حاشیه و مخاطبای این تاپیکم متاسفانه زیادن و اینجا راجع به سختی کنکور بحث میشه که سخت نیست فقط کافیه کار بشه شما که 35 سالته و تجربتون بیشتر از منه بهتر حرف منو شاید بفهمید که خب زندگی سخته کنکورم یه دورنمایی از زندگیه مثلا کسی که بخواد مهاجرت تحصیلی کنه باید تافل بالای 100 بیاره یا ایلتس بالای 8/5 این سخته خیلی سخته ولی ایا نمیتونن بیارن این نمره هارو ؟کار میکنن هزینه میکنن کلی کلاس میرن و در نهایت میرسن بهش  وقتی سخت میشه باید سخت کار کرد همین کنکورای یوس و آیمت حالا با روسیه و.. کار ندارم که ابکین ولی این کنکورا واسه دانشگاهای برتر ترکیه و ایتالیا یه ازمونی برگزار میکنن که مادر بگرید تعجب میکنم اینجا میگن سوالاش راحته در صورتی که پسر عموی من سال 96 از یازدهم رفت ترکیه یه پسریه که تو فامیل بهش میگن بچه مردم بس که تیز و باهوشه دوسال واسه کنکور ترکیه میخوند و تهش رفت حاجت تپه دانشگاه رنک یک ترکیه من منظورم کل مخاطبای این تاپیکه که به عنوان مهمان میان اینجا بالاخره بستریه برای گفتن تجربه ها .. اگه کنکور سال اولتون هست بیخیال صحبتای اخیر این تاپیک شید بچسبید به درس انگشت اتهامو سمت خودتون بگیرین نه سمت دیگران و طراحان کنکور وسختی سوالات و دیگر حواشی خواه ناخواه کنکور برگزار میشه عده ای که استفاده مفید کردن از یه سالشون میرن دانشگاه های تاپ و رشته تاپ و کسی که استفاده نکرده و زمینو زمانو مقصر میدونست به رتبه صدهزار میگه تقدیر چرا شما جز اون اقلیت نباشین که به جاهای خوبش میرسن بالاخره کنکور رقابت 600 هزار نفریه منطقیه خیلیا توش موفق نمیشن با تو حاشیه بودن جز این ادما نباشید

----------


## S.akbari

همه بچه ها واقعا استرس دارن و خشمگینن به خاطر فشار کنکور و بلاتکلیفی..

----------


## Arnold

کاش این تاپیک حذف بشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## S.akbari

> درسته اقای روبیک ولی واقعا کاش این تاپیک بسته بشه چون بنظرم خیلی دیگه داره میره تو حاشیه و مخاطبای این تاپیکم متاسفانه زیادن و اینجا راجع به سختی کنکور بحث میشه که سخت نیست فقط کافیه کار بشه شما که 35 سالته و تجربتون بیشتر از منه بهتر حرف منو شاید بفهمید که خب زندگی سخته کنکورم یه دورنمایی از زندگیه مثلا کسی که بخواد مهاجرت تحصیلی کنه باید تافل بالای 100 بیاره یا ایلتس بالای 8/5 این سخته خیلی سخته ولی ایا نمیتونن بیارن این نمره هارو ؟کار میکنن هزینه میکنن کلی کلاس میرن و در نهایت میرسن بهش  وقتی سخت میشه باید سخت کار کرد همین کنکورای یوس و آیمت حالا با روسیه و.. کار ندارم که ابکین ولی این کنکورا واسه دانشگاهای برتر ترکیه و ایتالیا یه ازمونی برگزار میکنن که مادر بگرید تعجب میکنم اینجا میگن سوالاش راحته در صورتی که پسر عموی من سال 96 از یازدهم رفت ترکیه یه پسریه که تو فامیل بهش میگن بچه مردم بس که تیز و باهوشه دوسال واسه کنکور ترکیه میخوند و تهش رفت حاجت تپه دانشگاه رنک یک ترکیه من منظورم کل مخاطبای این تاپیکه که به عنوان مهمان میان اینجا بالاخره بستریه برای گفتن تجربه ها .. اگه کنکور سال اولتون هست بیخیال صحبتای اخیر این تاپیک شید بچسبید به درس انگشت اتهامو سمت خودتون بگیرین نه سمت دیگران و طراحان کنکور وسختی سوالات و دیگر حواشی خواه ناخواه کنکور برگزار میشه عده ای که استفاده مفید کردن از یه سالشون میرن دانشگاه های تاپ و رشته تاپ و کسی که استفاده نکرده و زمینو زمانو مقصر میدونست به رتبه صدهزار میگه تقدیر چرا شما جز اون اقلیت نباشین که به جاهای خوبش میرسن بالاخره کنکور رقابت 600 هزار نفریه منطقیه خیلیا توش موفق نمیشن با تو حاشیه بودن جز این ادما نباشید


این تاپیک درباره مصوبه اس بحثا انجام شد حرفاتونو زدید جوابم گرفتید از بحث اصلی نباید دور بشیم هممون

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> کاش این تاپیک حذف بشه


قبول کنید که تقریبا همگی شما از بودن همچین تاپیک هایی به نوعی لذت و هیجان دریافت میکنید (مثبت و منفیش پای خودتون)

این دست از تاپیک ها نباشن اینجا قبرستان میشه
اون علاقه و مشارکتی که همه شماها برای این چنین تاپیک های بول شتی نشون میدین یک هزارمش رو داخل تاپیک های درسی و بدون حاشیه نشون نمیدید

این تاپیک پاک بشه
صدتا تاپیک دیگه میزنید و شروع میکنید به بحث کردن داخلش
این انجمن روحی از فعالیت مفید توش نیست
بخش درسیش که فقط توی همچین زمینه هایی و این جنس از تاپیک ها فعاله
بخش عمومیش هم که...

با هر ایده ای سعی کردم تاپیک بزنم و مشارکت مفید از توش بیرون بکشم بازم حاصلی نداشت 
حداقل سند و روح این انجمن تاپیک های مصاحبه هاش بود که اغلب آپ بودن و بحث های مفید و پرسش و پاسخ توشون جریان داشت
که اون هم مرده

پس من از شما سوالی که دارم اینکه
این تاپیک رو پاک کنن که چی بشه ؟
مشغول باشید همینجا ...
انجمن کنکور ازش همین باقی مونده و این چیزیه که خود شماها خواستید و ساختید

----------


## L-ay

عزیز جان تو دیگه خیلی بیکاری قربونت برم نمیخوای کنکور بدی خب نده واست سخته اوخ میشی خب نده بعد میگی دادم کنکورمو اینجا جمع اضداد برو کنکور ترکیه رو بده ببینم میتونی دربیای کلا واسه حاشیه اینجایی حالا این نشد مصوبه اون نشد اون یکی بعدم میگی بمن ربطی نداره خب اره به من ربطی نداره ولی وقتی کلی ادم بیننده این حرفان به من و همه ربط داره  مصوبه که ابلاغ شد خواب موندی ما که دیگه نمیایم به نظرم موندن تو تاپیک برای بقیه هم بنا به حرفایی که زدم سمه کاش به خودتون بیاین اگه موندین ببخشید مصدری خ..ری خر بودن یعنی تو با لحن اون اقای معلم دیگه هم ریپ نزن که کسی نیست ج تو بده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## S.akbari

واقعا مشکل این خانومه یا آقا با من چیه؟کلی با بچه ها راجع به موضوعات مختلف بحث کردیم انقدر ازش حرف در نیومد نمی دونم اگر فعالیت من اینجا باعث حاشیه و.... میشه دیگه اینجا فعالیت نمی کنم ولی نمی دونم واقعا چشه...من فقط نظرات و حرفای خودمو گفتم چرا باید انقدر یه نفرو اذیت کنه؟اونم کنکوری که من خیلی دلم میخواد موفق بشه

----------


## _Aurora82_

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## Rubiker

دوستان عزیزم یک تاپیک یا موضوعش که به خودی خود بد یا خوب نمی تونه باشه. این ماها هستیم که می تونیم جو مثبت و خوب ایجاد کنیم یا باعث دلخوری هم بشیم. این تاپیک هم مثل خیلی موارد هدفی داره و به نظرم میشه ازش در جهت همدلی و کمک به هم استفاده کرد. چون مشکلی که الان ایجاد شده مربوط به همه است. بقول دوستان میتونه مثل قبل یه سری تجاربی رد و بدل بشه و یسری حرفای کمک کننده هم زده شه.

----------


## Rubiker

همچنین از عزیزان s.akbari و L-ay  میخوام یکم خویشتن دار باشن و به پیامای هم حساسیت نشون ندن. چون به عنوان نفر سوم که پیامشون رو میخونم چیزی بجز حساسیت بی مورد نمی بینم
متشکر :Y (467):

----------


## S.akbari

> همچنین از عزیزان s.akbari و L-ay  میخوام یکم خویشتن دار باشن و به پیامای هم حساسیت نشون ندن. چون به عنوان نفر سوم که پیامشون رو میخونم چیزی بجز حساسیت بی مورد نمی بینم
> متشکر


من اصلا کاری باهاش نداشتم ایشون روی نوشته های من حساسه...واقعا نمی دونم مشکلش چیه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> من اصلا کاری باهاش نداشتم ایشون روی نوشته های من حساسه...واقعا نمی دونم مشکلش چیه


آدما در اوج پیچیدگی هایی که دارن ، سادگی ها و اشتراک های بسیار زیادی هم توشون موج میزنه...

خیلی وقتا پیش میاد که نظرمون رو رک و یخورده تند بیان میکنیم
و وقتی توسط دیگران و جمع تایید نمیشیم و بجاش هیت میشیم
یهو احساس نا امنی و عصبی بودن بهمون دست میده

حالا واکنش بعدی چی باشه بستگی داره به تجربیات و روحیات و شخصیت فرد
ممکنه سکوت کنه و خودخوری کنه
ممکنه به چپش بگیره و عصبی شدن کوتاه مدت رو سپری کنه و گذر کنه
ممکن هم هست وارد بحث تند و تیز و کنایه وار بشه و کم کم درگیری بزرگی از هیچ شکل بگیره
یا حالت های دیگه ...


اوایل منم از اینایی بودم که هرجایی بحث و درگیری پیش اومد سریع میگفتم آروم باشید دوست باشید مهربون باشید
خخخخخ
اینا خیلی وقتا ... بی خیالش...

بحث کنید ، درگیر هم بشید ، هرکاری میکنید بکنید ولی خواهشا بعدش تبدیل بشه تجربه و بهانه ای برای رشد بیشتر شخصیت

اگه بخوایم سریع از هر تجربه و بحثی فرار کنیم اون بلوغ شخصیتی و تجربه هایی که باید شکل بگیرن فرصتی برای ایجادشون باقی نمیمونه...

زندگی و دنیا دقیقا همینقدر مزخرفه...

خلاصه
وقتشه اینبار خودم بیام پایین

----------


## S.akbari

بچه ها لطفا بحث های مفید تاپیکو ادامه بدین این بحث ها همیشه بوده مهم اینه که دوستانه ازش عبور کنیم...فارغ از تمام اختلاف نظرها همه ما خواهان موفقیت و پیشرفتیم هم برای خودمون و هم بقیه

----------


## S.akbari

از تمام بچه هایی که بحث های واقعا منطقی و خوبی انجام دادن و همه بچه هایی که سعی کردن به بچه ها آرامش بدن تشکر می کنم ولی بچه ها ادامش بدید این تاپیک خیلی تاپیک خوبیه

----------


## S.akbari

> آدما در اوج پیچیدگی هایی که دارن ، سادگی ها و اشتراک های بسیار زیادی هم توشون موج میزنه...
> 
> خیلی وقتا پیش میاد که نظرمون رو رک و یخورده تند بیان میکنیم
> و وقتی توسط دیگران و جمع تایید نمیشیم و بجاش هیت میشیم
> یهو احساس نا امنی و عصبی بودن بهمون دست میده
> 
> حالا واکنش بعدی چی باشه بستگی داره به تجربیات و روحیات و شخصیت فرد
> ممکنه سکوت کنه و خودخوری کنه
> ممکنه به چپش بگیره و عصبی شدن کوتاه مدت رو سپری کنه و گذر کنه
> ...


[FONT=Century Gothic]
[LEFT][INDENT]  روزی که اولین نوشتمو اینجا به اشتراک گذاشتم  فکر نمی کردم یه روز به ایجاد حاشیه متهم بشم..[/INDENT

----------


## Mohammad_jz

در حال حاضر ضرایب زیرگروه 2 بهتر و منطقی تر از زیرگروه 1 هست
زیست و شیمی 4
زمین هم تاثیر داشته باشه قطعا خوبه بالاخره درس اختصاصیه و کاربری هم هست . حتی جغرافیای کشورمون هم حضور پررنگ این درس رو میطلبه

و اینکه هرچی دبیر های عمومی ضرر کردن ، دبیر های زمین شناسی مثل محمد چلاجور و لیلی نظیف و روزبه اسحاقیان و ... نونشون افتاد تو روغن کنجد *​* :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Arnold

> در حال حاضر ضرایب زیرگروه 2 بهتر و منطقی تر از زیرگروه 1 هست
> زیست و شیمی 4
> زمین هم تاثیر داشته باشه قطعا خوبه بالاخره درس اختصاصیه و کاربری هم هست . حتی جغرافیای کشورمون هم حضور پررنگ این درس رو میطلبه
> 
> و اینکه هرچی دبیر های عمومی ضرر کردن ، دبیر های زمین شناسی مثل محمد چلاجور و لیلی نظیف و روزبه اسحاقیان و ... نونشون افتاد تو روغن کنجد *​*


واقعن کم کردن وزن زیست و شیمی 
و برابری درسی مثل زمین با زیست و ریاضی فیزیک 
اونم برای کسی که قراره عمده مطالب دانشگاهیش
در محدوده زیست و شیمی باشه توی کتفم نمیره

جالب اینجاست ضرایب از کنکور حذف ولی در امتحانات نهایی همچنان برقرار هست .
بنظرم درست  اینه که با توجه به رشته و حجم مطلب 
هر درسی ضریب خودشو داشته باشه 

 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## DeFeaT

صرفا به خاطر این استدلال هست که ، ریاضی و فیزیک و کلا مسائل ریاضی دار ، کمک میکنه به حل مسئله در مواجه با شرایط حاد بیمارستانی و پزشکی که باید در شرایط خاص بهترین تصمیم رو میگیره و در سریع ترین زمان بگیره 
این استدلالیه که برای گذاشتن ریاضی توی رشته های پزشکی استفاده میشه 

بی راه هم نیست ولی برای مایی که از ریاضی به دوریم کمی سخت هست

----------


## S.akbari

> *سلام دوستان یه ضرب المثل هست میگن : دعوا سر لحاف ملاست  اگر ادبیات حذف نمیشد همه معنی این ضرب المثل رو میدونستن  آقایون و خانم های گرامی تاپیک به صفحه 175 رسید به خدا خود شورای عالی انقلابم یه روز دور میز نشسته بودن حوصلشونم سر رفته بود یه ورق A4 گذاشتن جلوشون گفتن  بیاین بازی کنیم ویه خودی نشون بدیم  که نتیجش شد این مصوبه  حالا شماها 175 صفحه تحلیل و نقد رو این مصوبه زدین ؟!!!!! بابا تابستون از نیمه گذشت شماها مگه کنکور ندارین ؟ اینجوری پیش برید باید درخواست بدین از 4 تا اختصاصیم 3 تاشو حذف کنن تا بتونین تو این وقت باقیمونده دو کلمه درس بخونید  حاشیه کنکور که میگن همینه ها . حالا مشاور و معلم اگه بیاد از این حرفا بزنه طبیعیه چون شغلشه داره ازش کاسبی میکنه اما شما کنکوری هستین به خدا هر یک ساعتی که پای مصوبه میسوزونید ضررش از خود مصوبه بیشتره تهشم اینجا دعوا میشه تاپیک بسته میشه شما میمونید و کتابای نخوندتون . موفق باشید*


دقیقا..یه روز میرسه که بابت تک تک این لحظات از خودشون حساب بکشن ولی یه هیچ راه بازگشتی نیست و فقط خود خوریش میمونه منی که پشت کنکوری بودم خوب می دونم حس خود خوری چه قدر وحشتناکه..بچه های کنکوری ۱۴۰۲، لطفا همین الان از گوشی دست بکشید منابع مناسب سطح خودتونو پیدا کنید و شروع کنید. از آدمهای موفق در زمینه کنکور مشاوره بگیرید و طبق ویژگی های شخصیتی خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید مثلا فکر نکنید اگر ۸ صبح بیدار نشدم دیگه امروز درس نمی خونم هر روز پیوسته بخونید ولی استراحت هم به خودتون بدید اگر خیلی برای شروع ضعیفید از پایه کار کنید از صفره صفر مطمئن باشید راه می افتین...و این ۱۰ ماه باقی مونده فقط و فقط به درس فکر کنید تا جایی که می تونید از حاشیه و فضای مجازی دور باشید اصلا نگران مصوبه نباشید اگر لغو بشه که عمومی ها رو بیارید تو برنامه اگر هم نشه فعلا فقط اختصاصی بخونید و متوقف نشید .امیدوارم سال دیگه با خوشحالی بیاید از قبولی هاتون اینجا بنویسید.

----------


## Amir.Walkover

شایعات لغو مصوبه داره قوت میگیره
امیدوارم هر چه زودتر لغوش کنن

----------


## S.akbari

> شایعات لغو مصوبه داره قوت میگیره
> امیدوارم هر چه زودتر لغوش کنن


تقریبا همه بچه ها همینو می خوان...ولی در نهایت تحت هر شرایطی باید درس خوند

----------


## mohammad1397

> شایعات لغو مصوبه داره قوت میگیره
> امیدوارم هر چه زودتر لغوش کنن


یعنی دو سوم اعضای این شورا میان به لغو مصوبه ای رای میدن که یک ساله و نیمه  بیست جلسه براش گذاشتن ؟ هر کس میخواد ضرر نکنه الان داره اختصاصی میخونه چون این مصوبه بخواد اجرا بشه حجم درس های دوازدهم عمومی نهایی خیلی کمه نخواد هم اجرا بشه بازم ضرر نکرده و میتونه نیمه دوم عمومیا شروع کنه وقتی اختصاصی قوی شده

----------


## S.akbari

[SIZE=7]بچه ها...اگرچه با اجرای مصوبه کار سخت تر خواهد شد خیلیا با اجرای مصوبه نیاز به ترمیم معدل خواهند داشت ولی ...اگر حساب کنیم که شما خوب خوب اختصاصیاتونو تا پاییز بخونید پس چه تشریحی چه تستی به تسلط خوبی می رسید و برای ترمیم هم آماده شدید [ عمومی ها هم که چه تو کنکور باشن چه نهایی ها می تونید از مهر شروع کنید و بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرید پس بهترین کار الان تمرکز کامل روی اختصاصی ها و رفع اشکالشونه/size]

----------


## Mohammad_jz

*دیشب طرفای 4 صبح اومدم این تاپیک رو چک کنم دیدم نوشته 300 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است  |:  یعنی دیگه بچه ها نرفتن تو حاشیه ، رسما حاشیه رفته تو بچه ها *  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Arnold

> *دیشب طرفای 4 صبح اومدم این تاپیک رو چک کنم دیدم نوشته 300 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است  |:  یعنی دیگه بچه ها نرفتن تو حاشیه ، رسما حاشیه رفته تو بچه ها *


حوصله ها بقدری  سر رفته که فقط خود آزاری میتونه سرگرممون کنه ):
یچیز دیگه اینکه خیلی از بچه ها مخصوصن پشت کنکوری ها نه قدرت تطبیق با شرایط دارن نه توان تغیر اوضاع 
یه عده ام  منتظر اعلام نتایج 
و کلی دوازدهمی پر استرس و نسبتن سرگردان .

فعلا که به این بهانه دور همیم 
این نیز بگذرد

----------


## S.akbari

> حوصله ها بقدری  سر رفته که فقط خود آزاری میتونه سرگرممون کنه ):
> یچیز دیگه اینکه خیلی از بچه ها مخصوصن پشت کنکوری ها نه قدرت تطبیق با شرایط دارن نه توان تغیر اوضاع 
> یه عده ام  منتظر اعلام نتایج 
> و کلی دوازدهمی پر استرس و نسبتن سرگردان .
> 
> فعلا که به این بهانه دور همیم 
> این نیز بگذرد


همش به خاطر تغییراته که همه بچه ها رو درگیر حواشی خودش کرده

----------


## loading

وسط بحث هاتون، یه جوانمردی( یا جوانزنی :Yahoo (76): ) لطف کنه بگه برای من که نظام قدیمی هستم نمرات ۴ درس نهایی پیش دانشگاهی تاثیر قطعی داده میشه یا نمرات نهایی سوم دبیرستان؟

راستش من نمرات پیش دانشگاهیم خیلی افتضاحه در حد ده یازده ولی خب معدل نهایی سوم دبیرستانم ۱۹ شده بود و طبیعتاً برای یکی دو درس اصلا نیازی به ترمیم ندارم

----------


## Rubiker

> وسط بحث هاتون، یه جوانمردی( یا جوانزنی) لطف کنه بگه برای من که نظام قدیمی هستم نمرات ۴ درس نهایی پیش دانشگاهی تاثیر قطعی داده میشه یا نمرات نهایی سوم دبیرستان؟
> 
> راستش من نمرات پیش دانشگاهیم خیلی افتضاحه در حد ده یازده ولی خب معدل نهایی سوم دبیرستانم ۱۹ شده بود و طبیعتاً برای یکی دو درس اصلا نیازی به ترمیم ندارم



سلام. هیچ بنی بشری نمی تونه الان اینو بگه تا زمانی که آیین نامه نوشته نشده. هر کی هم بگه در حد گمانه زنی و حدسیات خودشه که یقینا اعتباری نداره. این گره کور فقط و فقط بعد تدوین آیین نامه باز میشه

----------


## Mohammad_jz

> حوصله ها بقدری  سر رفته که فقط خود آزاری میتونه سرگرممون کنه ):


*آره دقیقا ... این اکانتم کلا فیکه برای چیزچرخ زدن درستش کردم*  :Yahoo (4): * حتی اسمم محمد نیست همه چیزش فیکه*  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## JOEL

ببخشید من یه سوال داشتم؛برای ترمیم معدل شهریور هنوز وقت هست یا وقتش تموم شده؟چون داخل سایت ها میزنن یه ماه قبلش باید ثبت نام صورت بگیره

----------


## loading

مصوبه کنکوری، در مسیر اجرا
‌ 
معاون خط‌مشی‌گذاری ستاد علم و فناوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی: 

▫️انتقال تاثیر مثبت معدل به سمت تاثیر قطعی معدل در پذیرش دانشگاه، قرار‌گیری دروس عمومی در سوابق تحصیلی، برگزاری حداقل سالی ۲ بار آزمون سراسری، سه شاه‌بیت اصلی مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی می‌باشد.

▫️تا پایان مردادماه وزارت آموزش و پرورش موظف است که مواد و ضرایب دروس را آماده و به شورای سنجش و پذیرش تحویل دهد تا این شورا در ابتدای شهریورماه برنامه‌ریزی لازم را داشته و مصوبات را به مردم اعلام کند.

▫️آموزش و پرورش آزمون‌های شهریور یا دی‌ماه را آزمایشی و با استانداردهای متناسب مصوبه جدید و به صورت الکترونیکی برگزار می‌کند.

▫️داوطلبان کنکور اطمینان داشته باشند که تمام تلاش شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، وزارت آمورش و پرورش و وزارت علوم در راستای برقراری شرایطی امن برای لحاظ سوابق تحصیلی و برگزاری امتحانات استاندارد و برقراری عدالت کامل است پس بدون دغدغه به مطالعه دروس خود بپردازند و به شایعات توجهی نداشته باشند.

----------


## Landling

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط loading


������مصوبه کنکوری، در مسیر اجرا
‌ 
������معاون خط‌مشی‌گذاری ستاد علم و فناوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی: 

▫️انتقال تاثیر مثبت معدل به سمت تاثیر قطعی معدل در پذیرش دانشگاه، قرار‌گیری دروس عمومی در سوابق تحصیلی، برگزاری حداقل سالی ۲ بار آزمون سراسری، سه شاه‌بیت اصلی مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی می‌باشد.

▫️تا پایان مردادماه وزارت آموزش و پرورش موظف است که مواد و ضرایب دروس را آماده و به شورای سنجش و پذیرش تحویل دهد تا این شورا در ابتدای شهریورماه برنامه‌ریزی لازم را داشته و مصوبات را به مردم اعلام کند.

▫️آموزش و پرورش آزمون‌های شهریور یا دی‌ماه را آزمایشی و با استانداردهای متناسب مصوبه جدید و به صورت الکترونیکی برگزار می‌کند.

▫️داوطلبان کنکور اطمینان داشته باشند که تمام تلاش شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، وزارت آمورش و پرورش و وزارت علوم در راستای برقراری شرایطی امن برای لحاظ سوابق تحصیلی و برگزاری امتحانات استاندارد و برقراری عدالت کامل است پس بدون دغدغه به مطالعه دروس خود بپردازند و به شایعات توجهی نداشته باشند.


برقراری عدالت کامل !!!
طرف رسما رتبه بچه‌شو با سهمیه هیئت علمی یک‌صدم کرده میخواد عدالت کامل برقرار کنه .
کی ما از دست اینا راحت بشیم خدا میدونه*

----------


## S.akbari

من نمی دونم چطوری می خوان در چارچوب بی عدالتی عدالت اجرا کنن...با اجرای این مصوبه همه میرن کنار به جز معدل بیستا که تازه با معدل ۲۰ روی نقطه صفرن و دوباره ملاک میشه همون کنکور منتها با عدالتی بسیار بسیار کم تر و حذف ۹۹ درصد بچه ها،این مسلما یه نمره گرایی به شدت سمیه

----------


## Rubiker

هیچ وقت درک نکردم اونایی رو که شرایطشو دارن ولی از این برزخ نمیرن

----------


## Rubiker

> *
> 
> 
> کی ما از دست اینا راحت بشیم خدا میدونه*


به ما نمیخوره ببینیم دیگه

----------


## reza333

> *
> 
> برقراری عدالت کامل !!!
> طرف رسما رتبه بچه‌شو با سهمیه هیئت علمی یک‌صدم کرده میخواد عدالت کامل برقرار کنه .
> کی ما از دست اینا راحت بشیم خدا میدونه*


*عدالت به سبک اینا  اینجا کامل تر  میشه که شورا مصوب کرده اونایی که برن دانشگاه خارجی مثلا پزشکی یا دندان پزشکی بخونن بعد گذروندن 72 واحد یا به عبارتی 4 ترم ، میتونن  بیان ایران یه ازمونکی بدن و وارد دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی ایران بشن به عنوان دانشجوی پردیس 
یعنی اگر پول داری ، راحت و بی استرس درس خوندن برای کنکور و رقابت کنکوری  و نگرانی از قبول شدن یا نشدن ، پاشو با خیال راحت برو مثلا روسیه دو سال پزشکی یا دندون بخون ، بعدش برگرد ایران یه ازمون فرمالیته شرکت کن و بعد هم وارد دانشگاه علوم پزشکی پردیس شهریه پرداز بشو  و تمام . 
*
این مصوبه علاوه بر کمک به ثروتمندان جامعه برای دور زدن کنکور ، در اصل یه راه در رو دیگه در کنار سهمیه هیئت علمیه تا اینا راحت بچه های خودشونو بتونن بدون کنکور وارد علوم پزشکی کنن . 

*این دوستان شورای آلی عنقلاب فرهنگی باید یه دوره کلاس پیشرفته خباثت  برای شیطان رجیم بزارن . واقعا اینا استادن .
*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *
> 
> برقراری عدالت کامل !!!
> طرف رسما رتبه بچه‌شو با سهمیه هیئت علمی یک‌صدم کرده میخواد عدالت کامل برقرار کنه .
> کی ما از دست اینا راحت بشیم خدا میدونه*


واقعا نمیدونم چه منطقی پشت سهمیه هیئت علمیه. کسی که ننه باباش هیئت علمی هستن کمبود و نقصانی تو زندگیش داشته که قرار با سهمیه جبران بشه؟!

----------


## Landling

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirMorningstar


واقعا نمیدونم چه منطقی پشت سهمیه هیئت علمیه. کسی که ننه باباش هیئت علمی هستن کمبود و نقصانی تو زندگیش داشته که قرار با سهمیه جبران بشه؟!


هرچند اونا جمعیتشون یک دهمِ سهمیه ایثارگرا نیست . بچه های جانباز و شهیدا که شهریه دانشگاه آزادم نمیدن !! رسما از جیب پدر مادر ما به عنوان مالیات میکَنن میدن به این مفتخورا . تا خود مجوز مطب زدن امتیاز دارن اونا :|||||*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *
> 
> هرچند اونا جمعیتشون یک دهمِ سهمیه ایثارگرا نیست . بچه های جانباز و شهیدا که شهریه دانشگاه آزادم نمیدن !! رسما از جیب پدر مادر ما به عنوان مالیات میکَنن میدن به این مفتخورا . تا خود مجوز مطب زدن امتیاز دارن اونا ||||*


حالا میگیم اونا پدرشون رفته جنگیده مثلا شهید شده یا جانباز شده و زندگیشون سخت شده و... خلاصه یه توجیهی واسش میبافن (که صد البته هیچ توجیهی واسه این بی عدالتی قابل قبول نیست). ولی واقعا هیئت علمی دیگه چه توجیهی پشتشه!

----------


## Dean

چرا بیخود استرس میگیرین... حرف جدیدی نزده یارو ... مثل همیشه گفته فلانی موظف است تا فلان تاریخ فلان کنه تا ما بیسار کنیم!!! این میشه همون پاسکاری!!

----------


## farzaddd

تنها راه اینه که:
یه کنکور تیر برای ورودی مهر و یه کنکور مهر برای ورودی بهمن برگزار کنن
دیپلمه های نظام جدید ترمیم،نظام قدیم ترمیم یا دیپلم مجدد ،دیپلمه های سال ۸۴ به قبل و کاردانی ها وغیره صد درصد کنکور ،دیپلمه های بعد ۸۴ هم تا سال ۱۴۰۵ باید تمام دروسشون نمره نهایی داشته باشن
گرچه همچنان معتقدم ۱۴۰۲ اولین و آخرین سال اجرای این طرح مضخرفه،

----------


## S.akbari

> تنها راه اینه که:
> یه کنکور تیر برای ورودی مهر و یه کنکور مهر برای ورودی بهمن برگزار کنن
> دیپلمه های نظام جدید ترمیم،نظام قدیم ترمیم یا دیپلم مجدد ،دیپلمه های سال ۸۴ به قبل و کاردانی ها وغیره صد درصد کنکور ،دیپلمه های بعد ۸۴ هم تا سال ۱۴۰۵ باید تمام دروسشون نمره نهایی داشته باشن
> گرچه همچنان معتقدم ۱۴۰۲ اولین و آخرین سال اجرای این طرح مضخرفه،


خودشونم همینو گفتن ولی این مصوبه اشکالاتش فقط به همینجا ختم نمیشه...این همه معدل بیستو کی میخواد مدیریت کنه؟معدل بیستای سال کنکور که فقط نیستن معدل بیستای سالای قبل و نظام قدیم و....که معلوم نیست با چه امنیتی سر جلسه ۲۰ گرفتن برابر میشن با دانش آموزی که امتحان نهایی ۰۲ رو ۲۰ گرفته بچه های زیر ۲۰ که عملا حذف میشن

----------


## S.akbari

نمی دوم با وجود ابلاغ و اطلاعیه سنجش و...چرا احساس می کنم آخرش امسال بدون تغییره..

----------


## Mahdis79

خبر جدیدی اومده؟؟؟

----------


## S.akbari

> *بیخود سر خودتون رو  مشغول نکنید اینا امسال شده پشک بندازن دانشجو انتخاب کنن بی خیال مصوبه نمیشن*


 اون که بله به شدت مصرن رو حرفاشون....

----------


## stay

> ������مصوبه کنکوری، در مسیر اجرا
> ‌ 
> ������معاون خط‌مشی‌گذاری ستاد علم و فناوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی: 
> 
> ▫️انتقال تاثیر مثبت معدل به سمت تاثیر قطعی معدل در پذیرش دانشگاه، قرار‌گیری دروس عمومی در سوابق تحصیلی، برگزاری حداقل سالی ۲ بار آزمون سراسری، سه شاه‌بیت اصلی مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی می‌باشد.
> 
> ▫️تا پایان مردادماه وزارت آموزش و پرورش موظف است که مواد و ضرایب دروس را آماده و به شورای سنجش و پذیرش تحویل دهد تا این شورا در ابتدای شهریورماه برنامه‌ریزی لازم را داشته و مصوبات را به مردم اعلام کند.
> 
> ▫️آموزش و پرورش آزمون‌های شهریور یا دی‌ماه را آزمایشی و با استانداردهای متناسب مصوبه جدید و به صورت الکترونیکی برگزار می‌کند.
> ...


با سلام 
میگم اگه طبق گفته ی ایشون امتحان های شهریور هم الکترونیکی میشه شما برای ترمیم نمره شهریور اقدام میکنید یا منتظر می مونید تا مصوبه جدید بیاد و دی امتحان میدید؟

----------


## stay

> من نمی دونم چطوری می خوان در چارچوب بی عدالتی عدالت اجرا کنن...با اجرای این مصوبه همه میرن کنار به جز معدل بیستا که تازه با معدل ۲۰ روی نقطه صفرن و دوباره ملاک میشه همون کنکور منتها با عدالتی بسیار بسیار کم تر و حذف ۹۹ درصد بچه ها،این مسلما یه نمره گرایی به شدت سمیه


در هر صورت هیچ وقت عدالتی نبوده و نه فقط کنکور بلکه همه چی سال به سال به سمت این رفته همه چیز برای قشر ثروتمند باشه
همین الان ۸۰ درصد قبولی ها مال دهک بالای جامعه است و اون ۲۰ درصد مال قشر متوسط 
اگه سال ۸۸ کسی مثل رستگار رحمانی فقط با خوندن کتاب درسی میتونه رتبه ۱ کنکور بشه عملا الان حتی قبولی فقط با خوندن کتاب درسی وجود نداره 
شما برای قبولی توی کنکور نمیتونی فقط به کتاب درسی تکیه کنی و فقیری که پول خرید کتاب های کمک اموزشی نداره خود به خود از رقابت حذف میشه و الان خرید کتاب های ۴ تا تخصصی کم کم ۳ میلیون میشه تازه اگه فقط یک سری باشه

با این مصوبه هم که اوضاع بد و بدتر میشه و راه برای متقلبین و خرید و فروش امتحان های نهایی و ... باز میشه
انتظار عدالت از جامعه ی الانی داشتن شدنی نیست

----------


## MYDR

*آقای رئیسی کدامیک از این ستمگری‌ها را می‌توانید پاسخ دهید؟/ انتقاد تند رئیس دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت به مصوبه جنجالی کنکور*

 
رئیس هیات  مدیره دیده‌بان شفافیت و عدالت در نامه‌ای خطاب به رئیس جمهور مصوبه شورای  عالی انقلاب فرهنگی که توسط رئیس دولت ابلاغ شد را مورد نقد قرار داد.

ایشون عضو تشخیص مصلحت نظام هم هستند.

https://www.khabaronline.ir/news/165...82%D8%A7%D8%AF

----------


## loading

۲۷۰ نماینده مجلس هیچ غلطی نکردند، پس دلتونو به یک عضو مجمع تشخیص مصلحت خوش نکنید

----------


## MYDR

دست بالای دست بسیار است .... 270 نماینده پای کار وای نستادن و به فکر خودشون بودند ... وگرنه باید مثل مشت محکم بر دهان کسی میزدند که قانون رو دور بزنه .  مشغول ...

----------


## Rubiker

نماینده ها بخاطر چند دانش آموز خودشونو با شورا درگیر نمی کنن. پس از اونا نمیشه انتظار داشت
تنها راهش اینه سنجش بگه اجرایی نیست که اونم بعیده، چون این حرف نشان از بی کفایتی داره و احتمال از دست دادن جایگاه

پس تنها می مونه پرندگان ابابیل..
ینی علنا به نظر میرسه امیدی نیست تا همش لغو بشه

----------


## S.akbari

> در هر صورت هیچ وقت عدالتی نبوده و نه فقط کنکور بلکه همه چی سال به سال به سمت این رفته همه چیز برای قشر ثروتمند باشه
> همین الان ۸۰ درصد قبولی ها مال دهک بالای جامعه است و اون ۲۰ درصد مال قشر متوسط 
> اگه سال ۸۸ کسی مثل رستگار رحمانی فقط با خوندن کتاب درسی میتونه رتبه ۱ کنکور بشه عملا الان حتی قبولی فقط با خوندن کتاب درسی وجود نداره 
> شما برای قبولی توی کنکور نمیتونی فقط به کتاب درسی تکیه کنی و فقیری که پول خرید کتاب های کمک اموزشی نداره خود به خود از رقابت حذف میشه و الان خرید کتاب های ۴ تا تخصصی کم کم ۳ میلیون میشه تازه اگه فقط یک سری باشه
> 
> با این مصوبه هم که اوضاع بد و بدتر میشه و راه برای متقلبین و خرید و فروش امتحان های نهایی و ... باز میشه
> انتظار عدالت از جامعه ی الانی داشتن شدنی نیست


درسته اون روشم ایراداتی داشت ولی ایراد اصلی نحوه برگزاری نیست چون که خیلی ساله بچه ها با این روش کنکور میدن مثلا همون رستگار رحمانی مال سال ۸۸ بود یعنی اواخر دهه ۸۰ پس روشی که تا الان اجرا شده خیلی وقتا هم تونسته بچه های کم برخوردار رو به هدفشون برسونه ولی...مشکل در شکل آزمون نیست مشکل در طراحی سوالات هست که با سخت و چالشی تر شدنشون بچه ها رو سوق میدن به سمت آموزشگاه و کتاب های رنگارنگ و غیره به نظرم دولت نباید این روشی که تا حالا بوده رو دستش میزد بلکه می اومد ترتیبی میداد تا آموزش در مدارس یکسان سازی بشه به بچه های کم برخوردار یه سری تسهیلات داده بشه مثل کتاب و کلاس و....یا همسطح سازی آموزش نه اینکه ابرو رو بیای درست کنی بزنی چشمام دربیاری

----------


## loading

پورعباس تو برنامه تهران بیست گفته که یه سری داوطلب که سوابق تحصیلی کاملی ندارن از میزان سوابق تحصیلی براشون کاهش پیدا میکنه گفتن شاید حتی به صفر هم برسه

----------


## loading

سوال من اینه سوابق نظام قدیم تجربی ناقصی داره که از تاثیرش کم بشه؟

----------


## elhameli

این عضو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با رد موضوع بلاتکلیفی *داوطلبانی که سابقه تحصیلی هماهنگ کشوری ندارند یا دیپلمه نظام قدیم هستند**،* ادامه داد: نگرانی دانش ­آموزان به جهت ضعف در رقابت و سنجش صورت­ گرفته در بخش سابقه­ تحصیلی* با امکان شرکت در آزمون­ های ترمیم نمره قابل رفع است* و این بخش از سنجش نیز همچون کنکور دارای فرصت تکرارپذیری و جبران خلاء یادگیری خواهد بود.
وی گفت: پراکندگی جامعه متقاضیان شرکت در آزمون ورودی دانشگاه­ ها و مراکز آموزش­ عالی نشان می­ دهد حدود ۸۲ درصد متقاضیان در هر پنج گروه آزمایشی در سال برگزاری کنکور یا در سال ماقبل آن، موفق به اخذ دیپلم شده ­اند؛ بنابراین گروه اصلی مخاطب کنکور فرصت کافی برای برنامه ­ریزی حین تحصیل دارند و اساسا بحث ترمیم نمرات نهایی برایشان محلی از اقدام نخواهد بود. برای مابقی متقاضیان نیز تدابیر لازم ترمیمی و تکمیلی اتخاذ شده است.
برزویی ادامه داد: همچنین جزئیات مربوط به برنامه زمان­بندی و نحوه­ برگزاری آزمون استاندارد و سراسری، *ترمیم نمره دروس*، نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی برای دانش آموزان یا* دیپلمه های هنرستان های کار و دانش و فنی و حرفه ای* و گروه زبان، *تا شهریور ۱۴۰۱ توسط آموزش و پروش پیشنهاد و توسط شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مصوب* و اطلاع­ رسانی عمومی از طریق سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور، رسانه­ های جمعی و پایگاه ­های اطلاع­رسانی رسمی وزارت آموزش و پرورش صورت خواهد پذیرفت.
 :Yahoo (21): 
*لینک خبر :*


https://sccr.ir/News/20894/1/%D9%85%...A7%D8%B3%D8%AA

----------


## mohammad1397

> سوال من اینه سوابق نظام قدیم تجربی ناقصی داره که از تاثیرش کم بشه؟


اینا هیچ وقت به ضرر سال اولی ها کار نمیکنن اگه سابقه تحصیلی ناقصی دارین حتما برین کامل کنین و تا شرایطتون  مثل نظام جدیدا باشه اینطور که معلومه بدجور رو اجرای مصوبه مصمم هستن

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> سوال من اینه سوابق نظام قدیم تجربی ناقصی داره که از تاثیرش کم بشه؟


ببین، وقتی قراره سوابق تاثیر قطعی داشته باشه،باید برا همه چه نظام قدیمو ماقبل قدیمو قبل84 بعد84 پیرو جونو خونه دارو بچه دارو.......  اینا سوابق درست کنن با شرکت تو نهایی.کاریم نداره. یه دیپلم جدید میگیری.اینا که میگن نظام قدیم چی مشه، هیچی نمیشهو فقط میری برات نمره ثبت میکنن.کاری ندران تو مث ما فسیل قدیمی یا جدیدی یا پیرمرد70ساله ایی یا اینا.

*اما* بحث سر اینکه که کلا ایرادو اشکال زیاد داره. الانم ک اینجور گفته تازه بدترم شده.مگه میشه اونا سوابق نداشته باشنو بیان کنکور بدنو برن؟ خو اینطوری که از همه جلو زدن بدونه شرکت تو نهایی.پس اینم یه ایراد دیگه که احتمال لغو یا حذف این چیزه شورا رو زیاد میکنه
و اما،تو بوته اجرا میفهمن ک اصلا شدنی نیس اینکار که تاثیر قطعی بدیمو دوتا کنکور بگیریمو و......
خیلی مشکلات سر راه این مصوبه هست.باید سیستم سنجش پذیرش چندده ساله رو بکوبونن از نو بسازن
از اونطرف میگن نیروی زیادی میخاد تصحیح اینهمه برگه. ظرفیت پذیرش رشته تاپا کمه.معدل 20 زیادترن از ظرفیت پذیرش .تقلب زیاده. معدل 20 واقعی تقریبا ناممکنه تشخیص دادنش و............
کلا بنظر من الان باید ب حذف این مصوبه فک کرد، چون از هر زاویه ایی بهش نگا میکنی ایراد وحشتناک داره :Yahoo (6): 
من میگم ما ترمیم معدلم بریم،20م بشیم، چون تعداد حالا نگیم 70هزارتایی که میگن، بگو 15000تا، باز تو رشته تاپا جا نیس برا حدود5 6 هزار نفر با معدا بیستی ک دارن و کنگور تخصصی خوبی ک دادن :Yahoo (23): 
مگه اینکه نهایی و تخصصی فوق سخت و با تعداد زیاد سوال بگیرن ک همه رو بتونه تفکیک کنه.که اینطوری در واقع همون کنکوره اما سختر و بااسترس بیشتر .  ک اینم از اهداف اموزشی کشور  دوره.
اضافه گویی نکنیم.همه میدونید چ چیزه سراپا ایرادی درست کردن و بعدا خودشون میفهمن نمیشه فعلا برا حداقل چندسال اینده عملیش کرد.ان شاالله زودتر بفهمن که نشدنیییییییییه اینکار و نمیتونننننننن اجراش کنن

----------


## S.akbari

> ببین، وقتی قراره سوابق تاثیر قطعی داشته باشه،باید برا همه چه نظام قدیمو ماقبل قدیمو قبل84 بعد84 پیرو جونو خونه دارو بچه دارو.......  اینا سوابق درست کنن با شرکت تو نهایی.کاریم نداره. یه دیپلم جدید میگیری.اینا که میگن نظام قدیم چی مشه، هیچی نمیشهو فقط میری برات نمره ثبت میکنن.کاری ندران تو مث ما فسیل قدیمی یا جدیدی یا پیرمرد70ساله ایی یا اینا.
> 
> *اما* بحث سر اینکه که کلا ایرادو اشکال زیاد داره. الانم ک اینجور گفته تازه بدترم شده.مگه میشه اونا سوابق نداشته باشنو بیان کنکور بدنو برن؟ خو اینطوری که از همه جلو زدن بدونه شرکت تو نهایی.پس اینم یه ایراد دیگه که احتمال لغو یا حذف این چیزه شورا رو زیاد میکنه
> و اما،تو بوته اجرا میفهمن ک اصلا شدنی نیس اینکار که تاثیر قطعی بدیمو دوتا کنکور بگیریمو و......
> خیلی مشکلات سر راه این مصوبه هست.باید سیستم سنجش پذیرش چندده ساله رو بکوبونن از نو بسازن
> از اونطرف میگن نیروی زیادی میخاد تصحیح اینهمه برگه. ظرفیت پذیرش رشته تاپا کمه.معدل 20 زیادترن از ظرفیت پذیرش .تقلب زیاده. معدل 20 واقعی تقریبا ناممکنه تشخیص دادنش و............
> کلا بنظر من الان باید ب حذف این مصوبه فک کرد، چون از هر زاویه ایی بهش نگا میکنی ایراد وحشتناک داره
> من میگم ما ترمیم معدلم بریم،20م بشیم، چون تعداد حالا نگیم 70هزارتایی که میگن، بگو 15000تا، باز تو رشته تاپا جا نیس برا حدود5 6 هزار نفر با معدا بیستی ک دارن و کنگور تخصصی خوبی ک دادن
> مگه اینکه نهایی و تخصصی فوق سخت و با تعداد زیاد سوال بگیرن ک همه رو بتونه تفکیک کنه.که اینطوری در واقع همون کنکوره اما سختر و بااسترس بیشتر .  ک اینم از اهداف اموزشی کشور  دوره.
> اضافه گویی نکنیم.همه میدونید چ چیزه سراپا ایرادی درست کردن و بعدا خودشون میفهمن نمیشه فعلا برا حداقل چندسال اینده عملیش کرد.ان شاالله زودتر بفهمن که نشدنیییییییییه اینکار و نمیتونننننننن اجراش کنن


من که میگم احتمال لغو شدنش تا مهر خیلی زیاده چون اگر بخوان همین امسال اجراش کنن خیلی بد طور میشه بعدشم چطوری میخوان معدل ۲۰  کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رو که هر امتحانش خودش یه کنکوره تراز کنن با اونی که سال ها پیش دیپلم گرفته و معدلشم ۲۰ هست معلوم نیست که تقلب کرده یا نه...نهایی ها وحشتناک توشون تقلب میشد زمان ما اونوقت همون متقلب معدل بیست بدون هیچ زحمتی ۴۰ درصد کنکورو مال خودش میکنه واقعا بده این طوری.....

----------


## Safa`

> من که میگم احتمال لغو شدنش تا مهر خیلی زیاده چون اگر بخوان همین امسال اجراش کنن خیلی بد طور میشه بعدشم چطوری میخوان معدل ۲۰  کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رو که هر امتحانش خودش یه کنکوره تراز کنن با اونی که سال ها پیش دیپلم گرفته و معدلشم ۲۰ هست معلوم نیست که تقلب کرده یا نه...نهایی ها وحشتناک توشون تقلب میشد زمان ما اونوقت همون متقلب معدل بیست بدون هیچ زحمتی ۴۰ درصد کنکورو مال خودش میکنه واقعا بده این طوری.....


چه سالی نهایی دادی؟

----------


## Safa`

چرا این مصوبه مخالفاش زیادن؟ فک کنم برای شرط معدله فقط وگرنه حذف عمومیا از کنکور باید از خیلی سال پیش اعمال میشد و کنکور فقط از درسای تخصصی طرح میشد چرا مثلا یکی شیمیشو 88 زده ولی ادبیات و عربی دینی 100 زده بشه رتبه یک؟

----------


## HUNDRED

کاش تاثیرش مثبت بود حداقل :Yahoo (117):

----------


## S.akbari

> چرا این مصوبه مخالفاش زیادن؟ فک کنم برای شرط معدله فقط وگرنه حذف عمومیا از کنکور باید از خیلی سال پیش اعمال میشد و کنکور فقط از درسای تخصصی طرح میشد چرا مثلا یکی شیمیشو 88 زده ولی ادبیات و عربی دینی 100 زده بشه رتبه یک؟


اگر بخوایم این طوری نگاه کنیم مثلا فیزیک و ریاضی تو دانشگاه چه قدر به درد پزشک و پرستار میخوره که بچه ها بابت خوندنشون انقدر سختی بکشن؟اتفاقا درسایی مثل ادبیات و زبان تو دانشگاه بیش تر به کار میاد تا مثلا فیزیک...

----------


## S.akbari

> چه سالی نهایی دادی؟


۹۷ نظام قدیمم که هیچیش هنوز معلوم نیست

----------


## Safa`

> اگر بخوایم این طوری نگاه کنیم مثلا فیزیک و ریاضی تو دانشگاه چه قدر به درد پزشک و پرستار میخوره که بچه ها بابت خوندنشون انقدر سختی بکشن؟اتفاقا درسایی مثل ادبیات و زبان تو دانشگاه بیش تر به کار میاد تا مثلا فیزیک...


اختیار داری اتفاقا فیزیک ریاضی به درد میخوره مخصوصا تو رشته دندانپزشکی

----------


## S.akbari

> اختیار داری اتفاقا فیزیک ریاضی به درد میخوره مخصوصا تو رشته دندانپزشکی


من پزشکی و پرستاری رو گفتم طبیعتا بچه ها بیش تر درساشون به زیست بیش تر مرتبطه و شیمی به اتفاقا بچه های پزشکی برای تحقیقات و مقاله نویسی خیلی به زبان نیاز دارن در ثانی دارن به زبان فارسی درس میخونن که زبان رسمی کشوره پس حساب ادبیات از بقیه عمومیا جداس هر چند که خودمم واقعا دلم میخواد عمومی نباشه تو کنکور ولی تاثیر قطعی معدل  واقعا از عمومی های مزاحم بدتره

----------


## Moon.Sa

بچه ها توروخدا بیاین برنگردیم سر قضیه ی اینکه چی حذف شه بده چی حذف شه خوبه، عمومی قد خودش لازمه اختصاصیم قد خودش

بیاین اگه قراره بمونین و مخالفین این تجمعارو بریم، من شنبرو قراره شرکت کنم

----------


## Arnold

سعی کنید اینجا وقت تلف نکنید 
خودم شروع کردم به خوندن
هر چند اوضاع  روحیم جالب نیست
ولی امسال باید از اخبار دور بود 
موفق باشید

----------


## Moon.Sa

> سعی کنید اینجا وقت تلف نکنید 
> خودم شروع کردم به خوندن
> هر چند اوضاع  روحیم جالب نیست
> ولی امسال باید از اخبار دور بود 
> موفق باشید


رتبت که خوب بودددد

----------


## reza333

> بچه ها توروخدا بیاین برنگردیم سر قضیه ی اینکه چی حذف شه بده چی حذف شه خوبه، عمومی قد خودش لازمه اختصاصیم قد خودش
> 
> بیاین اگه قراره بمونین و مخالفین این تجمعارو بریم، من شنبرو قراره شرکت کنم


*دم شما گرم . این مصوبه از بند بند مصوباتش نکبت میباره و فقط و فقط جیب موسسات کنکور رو بیش از پیش پر میکنه .  حتی این موضوع برگزاری دو کنکور در یکسال هم به این شکلی که اینا میخان برگزار کنن مفت ارزش نداره و عملا بیشتر باعث اظطراب و نگرانیه .
این مصوبه اصلا یه اظطراب و  بی عدالتی و ظلم وحشتناکی رو پایه گذاری میکنه که این مشکلات کنکور فعلی در برابرش هیچه هیچه . 
اگر بچه ها همت کنن جمعیت زیادی تجمع کنن و کوتاه نیان و تجمعات حتما چند روزی ادامه پیدا کنه ، چه بسا بشه اجرای این مصوبه شوم رو متوقف کرد.

**ما خواستار همون سبک کنکور های 1401 و سالهای قبل هستیم .

از طلا بودن پشیمان گشته ایم ، مرحمت فرموده ما را مس کنید.*

----------


## loading

> اینا هیچ وقت به ضرر سال اولی ها کار نمیکنن اگه سابقه تحصیلی ناقصی دارین حتما برین کامل کنین و تا شرایطتون  مثل نظام جدیدا باشه اینطور که معلومه بدجور رو اجرای مصوبه مصمم هستن


تو پست قبلتر عرض کردم که پورعباس تو برنامه زنده دیشب تهران ۲۰ گفت اونایی که سوابق ندارن مثل کسایی که کاردانی فنی دارن، به ازای سوابق نداشته شون از میزان درصد سوابق تحصیلی کم میشه و کنکور معیار میشه
بله اینجوری شدیدا به ضرر دوازدهمی ها میشه ولی خب این چیزیه که پورعباس گفت و مثل اینکه سال ۹۴ هم که تاثیر قطعی بوده به همین شکل بوده و اون سال هم کسایی سوابق نداشتن و تغییر رشته ای بودن خیلی به نفعشان شد

لینک برنامه تهران ۲۰
http://www.telewebion.com/episode/0x292256c

----------


## mohammad1397

> تو پست قبلتر عرض کردم که پورعباس تو برنامه زنده دیشب تهران ۲۰ گفت اونایی که سوابق ندارن مثل کسایی که کاردانی فنی دارن، به ازای سوابق نداشته شون از میزان درصد سوابق تحصیلی کم میشه و کنکور معیار میشه
> بله اینجوری شدیدا به ضرر دوازدهمی ها میشه ولی خب این چیزیه که پورعباس گفت و مثل اینکه سال ۹۴ هم که تاثیر قطعی بوده به همین شکل بوده و اون سال هم کسایی سوابق نداشتن و تغییر رشته ای بودن خیلی به نفعشان شد
> 
> لینک برنامه تهران ۲۰
> http://www.telewebion.com/episode/0x292256c


ایراد اصلی این طرح برگزاری دو کنکور تو یک سال با اعتبار دو ساله هست که کل ترازدهی و رتبه بندی بهم میزنه و استرس داوطلبا هم دو برابر میکنه ولی خب همه گیر دادن به معدل و حذف دروس عمومی

----------


## Mirrorball

اعلام نتایج مرحله دی ماه کِی میشه جدودی بنظرتون؟ ثبت نام دانشگاهش از کِی میفته؟ میشه یکی دی بده نتیجه ش خوب شد تا تیر صبر نکنه یا همه رو باهم اعلام نتیجه مرداد شهریور میدن؟

----------


## reza333

> اعلام نتایج مرحله دی ماه کِی میشه جدودی بنظرتون؟ ثبت نام دانشگاهش از کِی میفته؟ میشه یکی دی بده نتیجه ش خوب شد تا تیر صبر نکنه یا همه رو باهم اعلام نتیجه مرداد شهریور میدن؟


*شما اصلا فرض کن دی کنکور بدی ، بهمن هم نتایج و بدن و شما مثلا رتبه ات شده باشه خیلی عالی . مثلا 100 کشور . 
دو تا مشکل بنیادی : اولا که شما بازم تا شهریور 1402 باید منتظر نتیجه نهایی انتخاب رشتت باشی ، یعنی زودتر از مهر 1402 وارد دانشگاه نمیشی.

مشکل دوم و مهمتر : کنکور تیر ماه هم هست که اگرکنکور تیر رو نخای شرکت کنی و فقط به کنکور دی اکتفا کنی ، اون موقع این رتبه ی 100 که اینجا مثال زدیم ، ممکنه توی کنکور تیر ماه یکی با تراز بهتر از تراز کنکور دی ماه شما رتبه رتبه ی 100 کنکور تیر بشه ، پس یعنی شما دیگه رتبه ی 100 کنکور 1402 نیستی.   یعنی باید هم دی هم تیر قوی ظاهر بشی تا مطمئن باشی رتبه ی خوبت حفظ میشه .*

----------


## Amir Afshar

سلام به همه دوستانی که تا این لحظه به هر نحوی از بیکفایتی مسولان رنج کشیدن
از سال کنکورم یعنی 99 همیشه انجمن رو چک میکردم ولی امروز دل و زدم به دریا و عضو شدم :Yahoo (6): 
بنده دانشجوی پزستاری روزانه کرمان بودم که بنا به دلایلی متعدد که در این بحث نمیگنجه برای کنکور 1401 انصراف دادم ولی با اینحال از روزی که کنکور دادم میدونستم به هدفم نمیرسم، قصد داشتم براس کنکور 402تمام تلاشمو بزارم حتی با وجود ترمیم معدل و حدف عمومی ولی دیشب که اشکای مادرم رو سر نتایج دیدم قید کنکور رو زدم هیچ چیز توی دنیا ارزش اشک های مادرم رو نداره
الانم که دارم این متنو مینویسم دنبال گرفتن مدرک برق ساختمان فنی حرفه اییم کاری که همیشه بهش علاقه داشتم و باهاش حال میکردم
فروم ها رو که چک میکردم بعضی دوستان دم از تلاش مضاعف و سعی و تلاش بیش تر میزدن که اره تحت هیچ شرایطی نباید ناامید شد، که اتفاقا خوبم هست(:
اما به یاد داشته باشین که برای هدف هاتون دارین چیو قرباتی میکنن!
اعصاب و روان ، ارامش خانواده، از همه مهمتر بهترین سال های جوونیتون
امین شود هرانچه میپنداری...
دعای خیر منم پشت سر همتونه(:

----------


## _Dawn_

> اعلام نتایج مرحله دی ماه کِی میشه جدودی بنظرتون؟ ثبت نام دانشگاهش از کِی میفته؟ میشه یکی دی بده نتیجه ش خوب شد تا تیر صبر نکنه یا همه رو باهم اعلام نتیجه مرداد شهریور میدن؟


اعلام نتایج هر دو کنکور باهم در مرداد ماه انجام میشه

----------


## matin_rezaei

سلام به همه دوستان انشالله که خوب و سلامت باشید
تبریک به همه دوستانی که مزد زحمات چندین ماهه خودشون رو با کسب رتبه های عالی و درخشان بدست اوردند و عرض خسته نباشید به دوستانی که متاسفانه به هردلیلی نتونستند اون نتیجه مطلوبی که مدنظرشون بوده رو کسب کنند براشون در کنکور پیشرو آرزوی موفقیت دارم.
سوالی که داشتم این هست که من دیپلم نظام قدیم دارم و خیلی وقته از فضای کتاب های دبیرستانی دور بودم. قصد شرکت در کنکور سال بعد رو دارم و میخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم. با توجه به اینکه فقط دروس دوازدهم رو باید برای امتحان مطالعه کنم. میخواستم بدونم برای دروس مختلف چه پیش زمینه هایی (فصلهایی) از کتاب های سال های یازدهم و دهم نیاز هست که مطالعه کنم؟ اگر به تفکیک درس توضیح بدید ممنون میشم. پیشاپیش از حسن توجه شما و وقتی که میذارید ممنونم.

----------


## WickedSick

> واسه ترمیم معدل که ی میتونیم ثبت نام کنیم؟و در هر سال چند فرصت داریم؟


زمانش رو مدارس بهتر میدونن ولی در اولین فرصت اقدام کنین.
برای فرصت هم همه بارها میتونین محدودیتی نیست.

----------


## matin_rezaei

> واسه ترمیم معدل که ی میتونیم ثبت نام کنیم؟و در هر سال چند فرصت داریم؟


اونطوری که من در سایتها خوندم یکی دوماه قبل امتحانات باید ثبت نام کنین ولی باز بهتره از مدرسه یا آموزش پرورش بپرسین

----------


## ha.hg

> من پزشکی و پرستاری رو گفتم طبیعتا بچه ها بیش تر درساشون به زیست بیش تر مرتبطه و شیمی به اتفاقا بچه های پزشکی برای تحقیقات و مقاله نویسی خیلی به زبان نیاز دارن در ثانی دارن به زبان فارسی درس میخونن که زبان رسمی کشوره پس حساب ادبیات از بقیه عمومیا جداس هر چند که خودمم واقعا دلم میخواد عمومی نباشه تو کنکور ولی تاثیر قطعی معدل  واقعا از عمومی های مزاحم بدتره


اتفاقا ریاضی و فیزیک کاربردیه توی علوم پزشکی .
شما برید گردش خون رو از گایتون ببینید اون موقع کاربرد فیزیک رو میفهمید.
 رادیو لوژی و فیزیو و بینایی هم اکثرش فیزیکه
تازه این یه مثال ساده بود .

----------


## S.akbari

> *دم شما گرم . این مصوبه از بند بند مصوباتش نکبت میباره و فقط و فقط جیب موسسات کنکور رو بیش از پیش پر میکنه .  حتی این موضوع برگزاری دو کنکور در یکسال هم به این شکلی که اینا میخان برگزار کنن مفت ارزش نداره و عملا بیشتر باعث اظطراب و نگرانیه .
> این مصوبه اصلا یه اظطراب و  بی عدالتی و ظلم وحشتناکی رو پایه گذاری میکنه که این مشکلات کنکور فعلی در برابرش هیچه هیچه . 
> اگر بچه ها همت کنن جمعیت زیادی تجمع کنن و کوتاه نیان و تجمعات حتما چند روزی ادامه پیدا کنه ، چه بسا بشه اجرای این مصوبه شوم رو متوقف کرد.
> 
> **ما خواستار همون سبک کنکور های 1401 و سالهای قبل هستیم .
> 
> از طلا بودن پشیمان گشته ایم ، مرحمت فرموده ما را مس کنید.*


واقعا خصوصا که یک دفعه زدن همه چی رو تغییر دادن اونم نه جزئی

----------


## ha.hg

الان اگه توی دی کنکور بدیم کارنامه همون مرداد میاد یا زودتر ؟

----------


## S.akbari

> اتفاقا ریاضی و فیزیک کاربردیه توی علوم پزشکی .
> شما برید گردش خون رو از گایتون ببینید اون موقع کاربرد فیزیک رو میفهمید.
>  رادیو لوژی و فیزیو و بینایی هم اکثرش فیزیکه
> تازه این یه مثال ساده بود .


اینو من نمیگم کارشناسان میگن من هیچ وقت نگفتم به درد نمیخوره گفتم اگر میگن زبان و ادبیات به درد نخوره اتفاقا به درد بخوره مثل فیزیک و شیمی که تاثیر خودشونو دارن اینا هم مهمن اگر اینطوری بخوایم نگاه کنیم ریاضی و فیزیک هم بدرد نخور به نظر میان پس دروس عمومی هم لازمه در ضمن من منظورم پزشکی و پرستاری و.....البته که ریاضی تو همه رشته ها هست ولی شدت و ضعف داره

----------


## S.akbari

> الان اگه توی دی کنکور بدیم کارنامه همون مرداد میاد یا زودتر ؟


زودتر میاد ولی پذیرش یکباره یعنی انتخاب رشته رو شهریور میکنن مهر میرن سر کلاس

----------


## S.akbari

> زمانش رو مدارس بهتر میدونن ولی در اولین فرصت اقدام کنین.
> برای فرصت هم همه بارها میتونین محدودیتی نیست.


هر کدومشون درباره فرصت ترمیم معدل یه چیزی میگن یکی میگه ۳ بار یکی میگه ۱ بار یکی میگه ۱۰ بار هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست تا آیین نامه اجرایی بیاد

----------


## HUNDRED

امیدوارم نمره سلامت بهداشت و هویت رو دیگه تاثیر ندن هرچند بعید نیست :Yahoo (101):

----------


## S.akbari

> امیدوارم نمره سلامت بهداشت و هویت رو دیگه تاثیر ندن هرچند بعید نیست


امروز آموزش پرورش بودم میگفت نظم قدیما باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن....واقعا شک دارم آموزش پروش توانایی اداره ۴۰ درصد کنکورو داشته باشه

----------


## imgh_zl

سلام
ببخشید من انقدر خبرای مختلفو خوندم دیوونه شدم
میشه یکی برام توضیح بده اینک دو بار در ساله یعنی چی؟
آخه الان تمام استادا تو کلاسا توضیح میدن آره تا بهمن دروس جمع بندی میشه و بلا بلا
خب پس تکلیف کنکور دی چی میشه؟

----------


## Moon.Sa

یکی از بچه ها رفته آموزش پرورش، گفتن تطبیق دیپلم، ما نظام قدیما باید تطبیق انجام بدیم بعدشم امتحانات دوازدهم

----------


## Moon.Sa

بچه ها انقد نشینید به هر شکلی تعبیر کنین این ماجرارو، بهترین شکلش برا هممون بدترین حالته‌ 
هیچ منفعتی نیست تو این قضیه، حتی اون حذف عمومیش، عمومی واسه خیلیا زنگ تفریح بوده‌، رتبه جا به جا میکنه واقن، ینی شماها حاضرین تمام مدت چارتا درس گاها خشک اختصاصی بخونین؟! 
ضمن اینکه عمومی هستو خیلیامون تو نوشتار فلجیم، مثال کاملا شایعش هکسره، ذ جای ز، یا مثلا تو دینی، زبان که هیچی، هرکی رفته کانون زبان بارشه، مگه میریم دانشگاه و پزشک، پرستار، مهندس، وکیل و ... شیم فقط؟!!
چارتا روابط عمومی نمیخواین بلد باشین؟! نمیخواین چاربار بلد باشین تو این دینی که چسبوندن بهتون چی اومده؟! 
بیخیال خداوکیلی، دهنمون قراره سر تاثیر قطعی و دوبار کنکور و قیمت نجومی کتابای تست سرویس شه دارین تو سر میزنین که چی خوب بود چی بد؟! 

اگه تهرانین بیاین بریم تجمع، بخدا این واسه هیشکی خوب نیست
۲۰ گرفتن تو نهایی اصن آسون‌نیست، نهایی ای که کلمه کلمش ۲۵صدم نمرشه، مگه چنبار قراره کنکور بدین که دلتون خوشه به ۱۰ بارش؟!
شهریور که پر، دی که درگیر نوبت یک آزمونین و خردادم بیخ نوبت بعدی، نهایتا دوبار میتونین و اونم وسط اونهمه بلبشوی فکری!

من با درصدا و رتبه ی افتضاح موندم پشت کنکور هزار بار دلم سوخته که چرا تلاش نکردم، ببین حسرت اینکه تلاش کنیو سر یه مصوبه ی چرت بمونی پشت کنکور چقده دیگه

----------


## Moon.Sa

> سلام
> ببخشید من انقدر خبرای مختلفو خوندم دیوونه شدم
> میشه یکی برام توضیح بده اینک دو بار در ساله یعنی چی؟
> آخه الان تمام استادا تو کلاسا توضیح میدن آره تا بهمن دروس جمع بندی میشه و بلا بلا
> خب پس تکلیف کنکور دی چی میشه؟


اینا گاها تا فروردین وقت داشتن گند میزدن، تا بهمن میخوان جمع کنن؟!
حروم لقمه های دور قاب چین

----------


## Kiyanz

یه سرچ راجع به مدارس غیرانتفایی اعضای شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی انجام بدید …

جواب خیلی از سؤالاتون رو پیدا میکنید …

----------


## S.akbari

> یکی از بچه ها رفته آموزش پرورش، گفتن تطبیق دیپلم، ما نظام قدیما باید تطبیق انجام بدیم بعدشم امتحانات دوازدهم


به منم همینو گفتن دقیقا....فکر کنم واقعا قصدشون اینه که کلا نظام قدیمارو کنار بزنن چون کار برای نظام قدیما خیلی خیلی سخت شده نسل سوخته فقط نظام قدیمی ۹۷ نظام جدید پشت سرش بود دو سال بیش تر وقت کنکور خودشونو نداشتن

----------


## MYDR

> به منم همینو گفتن دقیقا....فکر کنم واقعا قصدشون اینه که کلا نظام قدیمارو کنار بزنن چون کار برای نظام قدیما خیلی خیلی سخت شده نسل سوخته فقط نظام قدیمی ۹۷ نظام جدید پشت سرش بود دو سال بیش تر وقت کنکور خودشونو نداشتن


*
 نه تنها قراره نظام قدیمی ها رو کنار بزنند ! بلکه قراره بچه های نظام جدیدی رو هم خیلی هاشون رو کنار بزنند !  البته به همین راحتی ها هم ول که نمی کنند بعد از مکیدن خون بچه ها کنارشون میزنند !  

به شما قول میدم به زودی و نه در آینده نه چندان دور سیستم پذیرش دانشگاه به مدلی از شیوه کالج های آمریکایی و انگلیسی تبدیل میشه ! 

خیلی وقت هست که حرفی نمیزنم چون بچه ها هم اینجا هم توی گروه ها فقط بلدن ناله کنند و موقع عمل درست که میرسه همه توی سوراخ موش قایم شدند ... ولی تلاش خودم رو در حد خودم و توان خودم انجام میدم.... من امروز به شورای نگهبان هم تماس گرفتم که صلاحیت دیوان عدالت اداری ماده 12 که مجلس دست برده بهش رو رد کنند ...  

 همه اونهای که اهل تحلیل با صدای گرفته و ناله شدید، به فکر اقدام مناسب باشید و گرنه قرار نیست چیزی تغییر کنه !  همین الان یه دانشمند میگه : خوب قرار نیست به حرف ما گوش بدن ! خودم بهتر میدونم ! حداقل حرفتون رو زده باشید و فکر نکنند که با سیب زمینی طرف بودند و یه چیزی گفتند و کوبیدن تو سر بچه های ملت !
*

----------


## S.akbari

> *
>  نه تنها قراره نظام قدیمی ها رو کنار بزنند ! بلکه قراره بچه های نظام جدیدی رو هم خیلی هاشون رو کنار بزنند !  البته به همین راحتی ها هم ول که نمی کنند بعد از مکیدن خون بچه ها کنارشون میزنند !  
> 
> به شما قول میدم به زودی و نه در آینده نه چندان دور سیستم پذیرش دانشگاه به مدلی از شیوه کالج های آمریکایی و انگلیسی تبدیل میشه ! 
> 
> خیلی وقت هست که حرفی نمیزنم چون بچه ها هم اینجا هم توی گروه ها فقط بلدن ناله کنند و موقع عمل درست که میرسه همه توی سوراخ موش قایم شدند ... ولی تلاش خودم رو در حد خودم و توان خودم انجام میدم.... من امروز به شورای نگهبان هم تماس گرفتم که صلاحیت دیوان عدالت اداری ماده 12 که مجلس دست برده بهش رو رد کنند ...  
> 
>  همه اونهای که اهل تحلیل با صدای گرفته و ناله شدید، به فکر اقدام مناسب باشید و گرنه قرار نیست چیزی تغییر کنه !  همین الان یه دانشمند میگه : خوب قرار نیست به حرف ما گوش بدن ! خودم بهتر میدونم ! حداقل حرفتون رو زده باشید و فکر نکنند که با سیب زمینی طرف بودند و یه چیزی گفتند و کوبیدن تو سر بچه های ملت !
> *


روز به روزم گستاخ تر میشن میان این کنکور دی ماه ۱۴۰۱ از کجا دراومد؟اصلا نمیدونن چی به چیه فقط بازی با روح و روان بچه ها صد رحمت به پذیرش کالج آمریکایی انگلیسی اونا حداقل امتحانات آخر ترمشون انقدر تقلب توش فاجعه نیست این طرح قشنگ واسه متقلبای امتحان نهایی که معلوم نیست چطوری تقلب کردن ۲۰ گرفتن عالیه چون هیچی نشده ۴۰ درصد راهو رفتن....فقط بیچاره بچه هایی که اگر این طوری نمیشد مثل سالای قبل فرصت موفقیت داشتن .....

----------


## saeed_dal

> امروز آموزش پرورش بودم میگفت نظم قدیما باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن....واقعا شک دارم آموزش پروش توانایی اداره ۴۰ درصد کنکورو داشته باشه


 بابا هنوز آیین نامه که مشخص کنه نیومده، آموزش و پرورش این وسط چه کاره هست اونم یک کارمنده جز که بیاد این وسط نظر شخصی شو بگه لطفا با نوشتن این چیزا به بچه ها الکی استرس ندین....
اگه این مصوبه اجرا شه برا نظام قدیم ها دو حالت خواهد بود یا باید بگن کلا شما سوابق تحصیلی نداری و فقط کنکوره که خب اینجوری به نفع نظام قدیمی ها هم هست یا هم که بگن آغا سوابق تحصیلیتون موثره و حالا چون به رسمیت شناختیم و داریم تاثیر میدیم نمرات قبلیتونو پس دیپلم مجدد اینا لازم نیست و می تونین معادل فلان درس ها رو ترمیم کنین(چون نمیشه که هم بخوان توو کنکور همین نمرات قبل رو تاثیر بدن و هم اینکه بگن ترمیم خواستین کنین باید دیپلم جدید بگیرین یا باید از بیخ بگن نظام قدیم نمره اش اثر نداره یا هم اینکه حالا که تاثیر داره پس می تونن معادل هر کدومو خواست ترمیم کنن) البته حالت دیگ ای هم هست ک بگن حتما باید از اول بیاین  دیپلم جدید بگیرین و بعد اجازه شرکت در کنکور داشته باشین که فعلا توان اجرایی بودن این مورد رو برای چند سال دیگ ندارن و همچنین از خود مصوبه که قبلش همچین بندی قرار بود از سال 1404 اجرایی بشه هم در اصلاحیه هاش حذف شد.

----------


## S.akbari

> بابا هنوز آیین نامه که مشخص کنه نیومده، آموزش و پرورش این وسط چه کاره هست اونم یک کارمنده جز که بیاد این وسط نظر شخصی شو بگه لطفا با نوشتن این چیزا به بچه ها الکی استرس ندین....
> اگه این مصوبه اجرا شه برا نظام قدیم ها دو حالت خواهد بود یا باید بگن کلا شما سوابق تحصیلی نداری و فقط کنکوره که خب اینجوری به نفع نظام قدیمی ها هم هست یا هم که بگن آغا سوابق تحصیلیتون موثره و حالا چون به رسمیت شناختیم و داریم تاثیر میدیم نمرات قبلیتونو پس دیپلم مجدد اینا لازم نیست و می تونین معادل فلان درس ها رو ترمیم کنین(چون نمیشه که هم بخوان توو کنکور همین نمرات قبل رو تاثیر بدن و هم اینکه بگن ترمیم خواستین کنین باید دیپلم جدید بگیرین یا باید از بیخ بگن نظام قدیم نمره اش اثر نداره یا هم اینکه حالا که تاثیر داره پس می تونن معادل هر کدومو خواست ترمیم کنن) البته حالت دیگ ای هم هست ک بگن حتما باید از اول بیاین  دیپلم جدید بگیرین و بعد اجازه شرکت در کنکور داشته باشین که فعلا توان اجرایی بودن این مورد رو برای چند سال دیگ ندارن و همچنین از خود مصوبه که قبلش همچین بندی قرار بود از سال 1404 اجرایی بشه هم در اصلاحیه هاش حذف شد.


خب به منم همینو گفتن که نمرات تطبیق داده میشه بعد باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید.البته بگم که من یه جا مصاحبه پور عباسو خوندم نوشته بودم نظام قدیمی بعد از ۸۴ هم ممکنه سوابق براشون ۳۰ درصد مثبت بشه که این خیلی خوب خواهد شد ولی فکر نمیکنم اجازه بدن کسی از دست ترمیم جون سالم به در ببره به جز نظام قدیمی های قبل ۸۴ و تغییر رشته ای ها که تعدادشون خیلی کمه و به نفعشونه خیلی

----------


## Amir.h.f

الان یه سوال پیش میاد اونایی که سال های پیش با اون شرایط امتحان و سطح سوالات دیپلم گرفتند قراره با بچه هایی که امسال با سوالات سختتر و از 100 نمره و شرایط سختتر مقایسه بشن؟
مگه میشه کسی مثلا 5 سال پیش 20 گرفته با الان مقایسه شه؟

----------


## S.akbari

> الان یه سوال پیش میاد اونایی که سال های پیش با اون شرایط امتحان و سطح سوالات دیپلم گرفتند قراره با بچه هایی که امسال با سوالات سختتر و از 100 نمره و شرایط سختتر مقایسه بشن؟
> مگه میشه کسی مثلا 5 سال پیش 20 گرفته با الان مقایسه شه؟


دقیقا....یکی از بی عدالتی های بزرگ این مصوبه همینه....تا قبل از این مصوبه خیلیا به راحتی تقلب کردن تقلب تو مدارس بیداد میکنه موقع امتحان نهایی....نظارتی نبود که فکر کن چه قدر معدل ۲۰ و۱۹ قلابی داریم اینا که هیچ امتحان نهایی ها به حدی آسون بود که با زدن نهایی های سال های قبل ۲۰ میشدی الان همونا با خیال راحت میان واسه کنکور میخونن چون واسه اونا خیلی کار سبک تر شده فقط اختصاصی دارن این وسط اونایی که نظام قدیمی ان و معدلشون پایینه بچه های امسال و کلا کسانی که تقلب نکردن و منطقه محرومیا خیلی اذیت میشن

----------


## Dillon

> الان یه سوال پیش میاد اونایی که سال های پیش با اون شرایط امتحان و سطح سوالات دیپلم گرفتند قراره با بچه هایی که امسال با سوالات سختتر و از 100 نمره و شرایط سختتر مقایسه بشن؟
> مگه میشه کسی مثلا 5 سال پیش 20 گرفته با الان مقایسه شه؟


بله میشه
چون اینجا سرزمین بی عدالتی ها ست

----------


## S.akbari

> بله میشه
> چون اینجا سرزمین بی عدالتی ها ست


این واقعا ناعادلانس فاجعس....

----------


## reza333

> بچه ها انقد نشینید به هر شکلی تعبیر کنین این ماجرارو، بهترین شکلش برا هممون بدترین حالته‌ 
> هیچ منفعتی نیست تو این قضیه، حتی اون حذف عمومیش، عمومی واسه خیلیا زنگ تفریح بوده‌، رتبه جا به جا میکنه واقن، ینی شماها حاضرین تمام مدت چارتا درس گاها خشک اختصاصی بخونین؟! 
> ضمن اینکه عمومی هستو خیلیامون تو نوشتار فلجیم، مثال کاملا شایعش هکسره، ذ جای ز، یا مثلا تو دینی، زبان که هیچی، هرکی رفته کانون زبان بارشه، مگه میریم دانشگاه و پزشک، پرستار، مهندس، وکیل و ... شیم فقط؟!!
> چارتا روابط عمومی نمیخواین بلد باشین؟! نمیخواین چاربار بلد باشین تو این دینی که چسبوندن بهتون چی اومده؟! 
> بیخیال خداوکیلی، دهنمون قراره سر تاثیر قطعی و دوبار کنکور و قیمت نجومی کتابای تست سرویس شه دارین تو سر میزنین که چی خوب بود چی بد؟! 
> 
> اگه تهرانین بیاین بریم تجمع، بخدا این واسه هیشکی خوب نیست
> ۲۰ گرفتن تو نهایی اصن آسون‌نیست، نهایی ای که کلمه کلمش ۲۵صدم نمرشه، مگه چنبار قراره کنکور بدین که دلتون خوشه به ۱۰ بارش؟!
> شهریور که پر، دی که درگیر نوبت یک آزمونین و خردادم بیخ نوبت بعدی، نهایتا دوبار میتونین و اونم وسط اونهمه بلبشوی فکری!
> ...





> *
>  نه تنها قراره نظام قدیمی ها رو کنار بزنند ! بلکه قراره بچه های نظام جدیدی رو هم خیلی هاشون رو کنار بزنند !  البته به همین راحتی ها هم ول که نمی کنند بعد از مکیدن خون بچه ها کنارشون میزنند !  
> 
> به شما قول میدم به زودی و نه در آینده نه چندان دور سیستم پذیرش دانشگاه به مدلی از شیوه کالج های آمریکایی و انگلیسی تبدیل میشه ! 
> 
> خیلی وقت هست که حرفی نمیزنم چون بچه ها هم اینجا هم توی گروه ها فقط بلدن ناله کنند و موقع عمل درست که میرسه همه توی سوراخ موش قایم شدند ... ولی تلاش خودم رو در حد خودم و توان خودم انجام میدم.... من امروز به شورای نگهبان هم تماس گرفتم که صلاحیت دیوان عدالت اداری ماده 12 که مجلس دست برده بهش رو رد کنند ...  
> 
>  همه اونهای که اهل تحلیل با صدای گرفته و ناله شدید، به فکر اقدام مناسب باشید و گرنه قرار نیست چیزی تغییر کنه !  همین الان یه دانشمند میگه : خوب قرار نیست به حرف ما گوش بدن ! خودم بهتر میدونم ! حداقل حرفتون رو زده باشید و فکر نکنند که با سیب زمینی طرف بودند و یه چیزی گفتند و کوبیدن تو سر بچه های ملت !
> *


*حتما باید بریم تجمع کنیم و تجمع هایی که حداقل دو سه مرتبه ی دیگه هم باشه . اینکه چند نفری محدود فقط یه روز یه تجمعی بکنیم بعدم دیگه بریم فایده نداره.
**فقط کافیه به این نکته توجه کنین ، شهر تهران به تنهایی 10 درصد کل جمعیت کشور رو تشکیل میده . اگر فرض رو بر همین نسبت بذاریم که 10 درصد کنکوریها هم از شهر تهران هستن ، یعنی ما از جمعیت تقریبا یک و نیم میلیونی کنکوریهای هر سال ، حدود 150 هزار نفرشون از شهر تهران هستن . یعنی همین الان  فقط شهر تهران برای کنکور 1402 ، 150000 نفر داوطلب داره .  از این تعداد فرض کنیم 30 درصدشون با این موصوبه موافقن و 70 درصد هم مخالف ، یعنی حداقل حدود 100000 نفرشون مخالفن . خب کافیه فقط 10 درصد این جمعیت  بیان تجمع کنن و اعتراض تماما به حقمون که نه بار سیاسی و نه بار مالی برای دولت و حکومت داره رو حضورا و میدانی به گوش همه برسونن . 10 درصد تجمع کنن میشه یه تجمع 10000 نفری ، اصلا ده  درصد هم نه ، فقط یک درصد بچه ها غیرت و همت به خرج بدن برای اینده ی خودشون که داره به دست مصوبه ی شورا تباه میشه ، بیان توی این تجمع شرکت کنن. یک درصد یعنی  یه تجمعی خواهیم داشت با حداقل 1000 نفر. فقط یک درصد بچه ها بیان میتونیم 1000 نفر باشیم. فقط یک درصد.  
**
 تازه نه تنها کنکوریای 1402 ، بلکه کنکوریای 1403 رو هم باید بخواهیم بیان تو این اعتراضات حضوری شرکت کنن ، اتیش این مصوبه برای 1403 ها خیلی تند تر و دامن گیرتره تا 1402 ها ، برای 1403 هم تاثیر قطعی مقدارش باز افزایش پیدا میکنه و هم بدتر این که نتیجه ی کنکورهای 1402 ، برای کنکور 1403 همچنان معتبره . 


خلاصه این که در حالی که دانش اموزا و پشت کنکوریها حالشون گرفته است سر این مصوبه و الان درست نمی دونن باید چه کار کنن ، اون ور ماجرا گاج و  کلاسینو و تام لند و ماز و فلان اساتید و فلان مشاور و فلان موسسه شاخ کنکور و ... این روزا از شدت خوشحالی توی آسمونا سیر میکنن. در حال تهیه و ارائه ی طرح طلایی ویژه ترمیم معدل هزینه n میلیون ، طرح پلاتین ویژه ی کنکوریهای دی هزینه m میلیون و ... 

خدایی من فکر کنم توی این شورای انقلاب فرهنگی هر کدوم از این موسسات کنکور دو سه تا نماینده داشتن خیلی قشنگ  حافظ منافع این موسسات بودن .**صد البته که منتفع اصلی این طرح اموزش پرورش و مخصوصا مدارس غیرانتفاعیش هستن . اینا دیگه از شادی دارن بال در میارن . تجارت نمره ی امتحان نهایی ، چه درامد کثیفی .
**
فقط حتی اگر یک درصد هم تجمع شرکت کنیم کار بزرگی کردیم ما حرف حقی میزنیم و نباید فقط توی فضای مجازی دنبال استیفای حقمون باشیم.*

----------


## Moon.Sa

فقط حتی اگر یک درصد هم تجمع شرکت کنیم کار بزرگی کردیم ما حرف حقی میزنیم و نباید فقط توی فضای مجازی دنبال استیفای حقمون باشیم. [/b][/size][/color][/quote]
 @reza333
نه که بخوام به کسی توهین کنم، ولی همه طبل تو خالین!
فقط میشینن میگن این کشور فلانه عادلانه نیست بلا بلا بلا
خب چیشد ته حرف زدنا؟! پورعباس که عین تین ایجا عشق دوربینه همش داره مصاحبه میکنه، شوراعم که داره میتازونه، ما چیکار میکنیم؟! میشینیم فقط حرف میزنیم
یه تجمع رو نمیریم، فقط میخوایم وایسیم پلاکارد دست بگیریم، همین یه کارم نمیکنیم بعد به اتفاقی که سرمون میاد میگیم تقدیر!

همه ی شهرا دارن یه کاری میکنن نه فقط تهران، تو گروهای شهراتون عضو شین یه کاری بکنین
با حلوا حلوا گفتن که دهن شیرین نمیشه

تجمع شنبه هم افتاد بعد عاشورا تاسوعا‌، بچه ها با رائفی پور حرف زدن و بعدش قراره بریم

----------


## pegahmht

> تو پست قبلتر عرض کردم که پورعباس تو برنامه زنده دیشب تهران ۲۰ گفت اونایی که سوابق ندارن مثل کسایی که کاردانی فنی دارن، به ازای سوابق نداشته شون از میزان درصد سوابق تحصیلی کم میشه و کنکور معیار میشه
> بله اینجوری شدیدا به ضرر دوازدهمی ها میشه ولی خب این چیزیه که پورعباس گفت و مثل اینکه سال ۹۴ هم که تاثیر قطعی بوده به همین شکل بوده و اون سال هم کسایی سوابق نداشتن و تغییر رشته ای بودن خیلی به نفعشان شد
> 
> لینک برنامه تهران ۲۰
> http://www.telewebion.com/episode/0x292256c


سلام
من برنامشو‌ دیدم
  میگه برای اونایی که سوابق ندارن کل کنکور درنظر گرفته میشه
مگه نمیخوان عمومی ها رو حذف کنن
 یعنی برای این دسته از داوطلبین دفترچه عمومی میدن ؟

----------


## BARONI

اینو بگم و برم
من هنوزم مخالف این طرح ناعادلانه ام
ولی بقیه کنار اومدن و وحشتناک دارن درس میخونن
منم کنار میام
کاری که از دست من و تو ساخته نیست چرا زمان و از دست بدیم؟

----------


## joodii

کسی می دونه برای ترمیم باید کجا رفت و دقیقا باید چکار کنی؟
یه عده ای از بچه ها میگفتن حتی اگه معدلت بالای ۱۹هم باشه بازم با تاثیر قطعی ،خیلی رتبه بدی میده .درسته؟
با این حساب باید فقط نمره های زیر۱۹رو ترمیم کرد یا همه رو؟

----------


## WickedSick

> اینو بگم و برم
> من هنوزم مخالف این طرح ناعادلانه ام
> ولی بقیه کنار اومدن و وحشتناک دارن درس میخونن
> منم کنار میام
> کاری که از دست من و تو ساخته نیست چرا زمان و از دست بدیم؟


درستش هم همینه. 
شما اگه بخونین و طرح کنسل شه: ضرری نکردین. فقط بیشتر زحمت کشیدین.
اگه بخونین و طرح کنسل نشه: از خیلیا که نخوندن و امید به لغو داشتن، جلو افتادین.
هردو طرفش سود میشه پس!




> کسی می دونه برای ترمیم باید کجا رفت و دقیقا باید چکار کنی؟
> یه عده ای از بچه ها میگفتن حتی اگه معدلت بالای ۱۹هم باشه بازم با تاثیر قطعی ،خیلی رتبه بدی میده .درسته؟
> با این حساب باید فقط نمره های زیر۱۹رو ترمیم کرد یا همه رو؟


خیلی رتبه بدی نمیده. فقط یه نمره منفی برای رشته های تاپ حساب میشه براتون.
همه رو ترمیم کنین از نظر من. البته اونی رو که مطمئنین میارین!
اولا که شهریور برید برای ترمیم
ثانیا اینکه اون درسی رو که مطمئنین نمره بیشتر میارید ترمیم کنین. من یکی از درسام رو ترمیم کردم، کلا 25 صدم بیشتر شدم. 
ولی یه سری درس دیگه که ترمیم کردم همون سال 97، نمرم رو 2 3 تا بیشتر کردم و قطعا میارزید.

----------


## WickedSick

بچه ها من یه چیزی بگم
خیلیا میان میگن شما تسلیم نشین، اگر که شهریور ترمیم کنین به منزله اینه که دربرابر این آقایون تسلیم شدین و این صحبتا.
بچه ها من از صمیم قلب با این طرح مخالفم و با اینکه طرح منطقی روی کاغذ هست، اما در حال حاضر چیزی جز ضرر برای بچه های کنکوری نداره.
ولی باید درنظر داشته باشین حتی اگر 1% لغو نشه(که به احتمال خیلی بیشتر لغو نمیشه) چه ضرری رو بچه هایی که ترمیم نکردن به جون میخرن.
من نمیگم اعتراض نکنین
من میگم اعتراض کنین ولی درستون هم بخونین.

----------


## S.akbari

منم یه نظام قدیمی ام که چند ساله از مدرسه دور بودم و معدلم نیاز به ترمیم داره و باید بشینم دروس تخصصی رو هم تستی کار کنم هم تشریحی عمومی ها رو هم عالی بخونم واسه معدل کارم چند برابر سخت تر شده آخه زمان ما اصلا بحث معدل اینجوری نبود....بعد از این همه سال تاثیر مثبت یه دفعه بشه ۴۰ درصد قطعی واقعا ستمه و ظلم آشکار....این وسط فقط اونایی که تو شرایط بد امنیت حوزه ها معدل ۲۰ شدن خیلی به نفعشون شده ولی اگر درسم نخوندم عقب می افتیم و بسیار عواقب بدی خواهد داشت باید فعلا تخصصیها رو عالی خوند تا آیین نامش بیاد

----------


## S.akbari

> دوست عزیز شما اگر ترمیم کنید و تمام دروس هم نمره 20 بگیرید بازم در رقابت با نظام قدیمی که سوابق تحصیلی نداره یا داره ولی بی اثره ضرر کردید بد هم ضرر کردید=
> فایل پیوست 101335
> دیگه 19 و 19/25 که حسابی رتبه ات رو به چاک اعظم میده.
> https://s8.picofile.com/file/8333098468/t_Page_1.png


چی از دست بچه ها برمیاد؟هر چه قدر اعتراض میشه اینا فقط کار خودشونو میکنن خیلی اوضاع بدیه تازه مافیا شروع کردن به فروختن پکیج های چند میلیونی ترمیم معدل فقط میخوام از آقایون بپرسم این بود کم کردن استرستون؟دیروز مدرسه خواهرم بودم مادره دربه در دنبال یه غیر انتفاعی خوب بود که از دهم بچشو بذاره تا معدل ۲۰ بشه واقعا که متاسفم...استرس کنکورو بردن تو کل دوران مدرسه

----------


## loading

> دوست عزیز شما اگر ترمیم کنید و تمام دروس هم نمره 20 بگیرید بازم در رقابت با نظام قدیمی که سوابق تحصیلی نداره یا داره ولی بی اثره ضرر کردید بد هم ضرر کردید=
> فایل پیوست 101335
> دیگه 19 و 19/25 که حسابی رتبه ات رو به چاک اعظم میده.
> https://s8.picofile.com/file/8333098468/t_Page_1.png


میشه لطفاً pdf کامل این فایل مشاوره ای رو به اشتراک بذارید

----------


## loading

> سلام
> من برنامشو‌ دیدم
>   میگه برای اونایی که سوابق ندارن کل کنکور درنظر گرفته میشه
> مگه نمیخوان عمومی ها رو حذف کنن
>  یعنی برای این دسته از داوطلبین دفترچه عمومی میدن ؟


سلام
اینو نمیدونم ، تا آخر ماه صبر کنید آیین نامه بیاد ببینیم دقیقا چه آشی برامون پختن

----------


## S.akbari

> سلام
> اینو نمیدونم ، تا آخر ماه صبر کنید آیین نامه بیاد ببینیم دقیقا چه آشی برامون پختن


یه آش با هشت وجب روغن...آشی که اگر بخوریش بیمارت میکنه...اینم یه بی عدالتی...منه تجربی نظام قدیم که چند سال از درس دور بودم باید دنبال معدل و این چیزا باشم تغییر رشته ای ها و نظام قدیمی های قبل ۸۴ کامل نمره کنکورشون ملاکه

----------


## S.akbari

کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رقابت معدل ۲۰ با معدل ۲۰ خواهد بود و لاغیر

----------


## ha.hg

متاسفانه اینا تا نتایج نهایی نیاد جزئیات کنکور سال بعد رو نمیگن.
به اینم فکر نمیکنن شاید کسی بین دوراهی انتخاب رشته یا پشت کنکور بودن باشه .(خیلی سخته :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): )

----------


## S.akbari

> متاسفانه اینا تا نتایج نهایی نیاد جزئیات کنکور سال بعد رو نمیگن.
> به اینم فکر نمیکنن شاید کسی بین دوراهی انتخاب رشته یا پشت کنکور بودن باشه .(خیلی سخته)


عزیزم....به نظرم حتی اگه دو به شکی شروع کن چون اوضاع خیلی سخت و پیچ در پیچ شده منم شرایط شبیه توئه

----------


## joodii

> دوست عزیز شما اگر ترمیم کنید و تمام دروس هم نمره 20 بگیرید بازم در رقابت با نظام قدیمی که سوابق تحصیلی نداره یا داره ولی بی اثره ضرر کردید بد هم ضرر کردید=
> فایل پیوست 101335
> دیگه 19 و 19/25 که حسابی رتبه ات رو به چاک اعظم میده.
> https://s8.picofile.com/file/8333098468/t_Page_1.png


من نظام قدیم ام 
فارغ سال ۹۷. تا جایی که می‌دونم تاثیر سوابق برای زیر گروه یک تا چهار ،بی اثر بوده واسه نظام قدیمیا درسته؟
خب با این اوصاف الان باید ترمیم کنم یا نیازی نیست؟
و اگه ترمیم بخواد ،فقط عمومی ها میخواد یا تشریحی هم لازمه؟

----------


## S.akbari

> من نظام قدیم ام 
> فارغ سال ۹۷. تا جایی که می‌دونم تاثیر سوابق برای زیر گروه یک تا چهار ،بی اثر بوده واسه نظام قدیمیا درسته؟
> خب با این اوصاف الان باید ترمیم کنم یا نیازی نیست؟
> و اگه ترمیم بخواد ،فقط عمومی ها میخواد یا تشریحی هم لازمه؟


منم نظام قدیم ۹۷ هستم ولی مثل این که گفته بودن ما هم مشمول سوابق تحصیلی میشیم که یعنی ترمیم معدل با کتابای نظام جدید در انتظار ماست و به نظرم بی عدالتیه

----------


## joodii

> بچه ها من یه چیزی بگم
> خیلیا میان میگن شما تسلیم نشین، اگر که شهریور ترمیم کنین به منزله اینه که دربرابر این آقایون تسلیم شدین و این صحبتا.
> بچه ها من از صمیم قلب با این طرح مخالفم و با اینکه طرح منطقی روی کاغذ هست، اما در حال حاضر چیزی جز ضرر برای بچه های کنکوری نداره.
> ولی باید درنظر داشته باشین حتی اگر 1% لغو نشه(که به احتمال خیلی بیشتر لغو نمیشه) چه ضرری رو بچه هایی که ترمیم نکردن به جون میخرن.
> من نمیگم اعتراض نکنین
> من میگم اعتراض کنین ولی درستون هم بخونین.


برای ترمیم باید بری دبیرستان محل تحصیل یابایدبری آموزش پرورش خودش تعیین کنه کجا بری؟
پاک گیج شدم

----------


## WickedSick

> برای ترمیم باید بری دبیرستان محل تحصیل یابایدبری آموزش پرورش خودش تعیین کنه کجا بری؟
> پاک گیج شدم


من همون محلی رفتم که امتحان نهایی رو دادم.
اول مدرسه رفتم و ثبت نام کردم و اینا، بعد هم اونا گفتن که باید کدوم حوزه برم. 
اول با مدرستون هماهنگ کنین!

----------


## joodii

> من همون محلی رفتم که امتحان نهایی رو دادم.
> اول مدرسه رفتم و ثبت نام کردم و اینا، بعد هم اونا گفتن که باید کدوم حوزه برم. 
> اول با مدرستون هماهنگ کنین!


یعنی  برای مایی که نظام قدیم بودیم و هم سوم دبیرستان نهایی داشتیم هم پیش دانشگاهی و حوزه های نهایی هر کدوم جدا بوده ،باید هردو رو رفت؟

----------


## S.akbari

> سلام میشه لینک خبر یا اطلاعیه یا ... مربوط به چیزی که گفتید رو بذارید اینجا تا برم مطالعه کنم؟


مثل این که پور عباس تو مصاحبش گفته بود چند تا خبرگزاری هم همینو گفته بودن اگر لینکشو پیدا کردم براتون میفرستم چون خیلی خبرگزاری ها هم گفته بودن خودتون سرچ کنید بالا میاد خبرش

----------


## S.akbari

> من همون محلی رفتم که امتحان نهایی رو دادم.
> اول مدرسه رفتم و ثبت نام کردم و اینا، بعد هم اونا گفتن که باید کدوم حوزه برم. 
> اول با مدرستون هماهنگ کنین!


من که اصلا یادم نمیاد کجا امتحان نهایی دادم ۴_۵ سال پیش بود

----------


## WickedSick

> یعنی  برای مایی که نظام قدیم بودیم و هم سوم دبیرستان نهایی داشتیم هم پیش دانشگاهی و حوزه های نهایی هر کدوم جدا بوده ،باید هردو رو رفت؟


با نظام جدید ها میفتین. محل آزمونتون همونجا باشه شما هم همونجا میفتین.
احتمالا که هردوجا نیاز باشه برید
احتمال هم هست اگه شرایط رو توضیح بدین میتونین جای دلخواه خودتون بیفتین، ولی باید اون حوزه حتما مربوط به امتحانات نهایی باشه در اون سال.

----------


## loading

> این تاپیک رو بررسی کنید:
> ::: مقاله مهم ::: بررسی و تحلیل آماری تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی


خیلی ممنونم ، با اینکه تاپیک مال پنج سال پیش هست ولی چیزای برگ ریزون و بدردبخوری توش بود

----------


## S.akbari

> شما میخواید ترمیم چی رو دقیقا کنید؟
> سال چهارم کلا 4 درس نهایی دادید (اونم فک کنم کشوری نبوده) ، اونارو میخواید ترمیم کنید؟ بقیه دروس چی میشن؟ سال چهارم یکی از دروسی که به صورت نهایی در امتحاناتش شرکت کردید زبان فارسی بوده خب الآن این درس چه ربطی به نظام جدید داره؟ و ...
> بعد برید اونجا بگید مثلا میخام زیست سوم ام رو ترمیم کنم، اونا امتحان کدوم درس رو جلوتون میذارن؟
> و ...
> 
> اینا هنوز دقیق مشخص نیست
> فقط الان چندتا مصاحبه پوشالی از پورعباس و x و y پخش شده که اونام قابل استناد نیست. تا وقتی رسما روی سایت سازمان سنجش نره جزئیات اجرای این مصوبه حرف هیچکس سند نیست.


حرفتون رو قبول دارم تا رسمی نشده نباید پیش داوری کرد...ولی سر مصوبه همین کارو باهامون کردن گفتن اجرایی نمیشه اطلاعیه اش اومد تو سایت سنجش ولی بعد چی شد؟اطلاعیه ۲ اومد گفت مصوبه اجرا میشه حق بدید که انقدر نگران و پریشون باشیم ولی حرفی که زدید خودمم دیشب داشتم بهش فکر میکردم پیش دانشگاهی ما معادل دوازدهم الانه که سر جمع دو سه تا نهایی استانی دادیم بعد ما چطور بیایم دوازدهم رو که پیش دانشگاهی ما بوده نهایی امتحان بدیم؟

----------


## S.akbari

> خیلی ممنونم ، با اینکه تاپیک مال پنج سال پیش هست ولی چیزای برگ ریزون و بدردبخوری توش بود


تازه تاثیر معدل اون موقع ۲۵ درصد بود و روال کنکور همون قبلی....۱۴۰۲ همه چیزو تغییر دادن

----------


## S.akbari

> منم دقیقا حرفم همینه
> اگر به نظام قدیمی ها بگن بیاید با دروس دوازدهم نمرات سوم رو جبران کنید (سوابق مربوط به دروس پیش دانشگاهی که کامل نیست) این الان اسمش ترمیمه؟! این رسما ایجاد سوابق جدید تحصیلی مطابق دروس نظام جدیده. خب حالا یه نظام قدیمی دیپلمه سال 97 به قبل وقتی مجبوره بره برای خودش سوابق جدید تشکیل بده چرا دیپلمه ی 84 به قبل مجبور نباشه؟ هر کدوم این دو گروه اگر مجبور به تشکیل سوابق جدید نباشن قطعا اون یکی گروه هم مجبور نیست (و طبیعتا صد درصد تراز کنکورش در رتبه بندی براش لحاظ میشه و این ضربه بزرگیست به بچه های نظام جدید) و هر کدوم هم که مجبور به تشکیل سوابق جدید باشند اون یکی گروه هم مجبور به انجام این کاره (که خب ظلم آشکاریست)


ولی سوم دبیرستان ما نهایی کشوری بود ۸ تا درسش دیپلمه های ۸۴ به قبل اصلا نهایی نداشتن فرق ما با اونا در اینه ما سوابق داریم ولی نه برای دوازدهم برای سوم دبیرستان که معادل یازدهم الانه اگر بخوان تاثیر بدن باید یازدهم تاثیر بدن نه دوازدهم حتی در صورت تاثیر هم عدالت اجرا نخواهد شد چرا که بچه های نظام قدیم سال ها از درس دور بودن معلم و تشریحی فازش با کنکور فرق میکنه کارشون چندین برابر میشه مزیت بچه های نظام جدید اینه که کتابای خودشونو امتحان میدن و نظام خودشونو ترمیم میکنن ولی نظام قدیما که نمیدونستن قراره اینطوری بشه معدل پایین بینشون هست که ترمیم خیلی براش سخت میشه اتفاقا آموزش پرورش به منم همینو گفت که باید دیپلم معادل سازی بشه بری امتحانای نظام جدیدو بدی... به نظرم بهترین کار معادل سازی پیش دانشگاهی با سوابق سال آخر نظام جدیده به هر میزان که ناقص بود از تاثیر سوابق کم بشه.

----------


## Moon.Sa

> منم دقیقا حرفم همینه
> اگر به نظام قدیمی ها بگن بیاید با دروس دوازدهم نمرات سوم رو جبران کنید (سوابق مربوط به دروس پیش دانشگاهی که کامل نیست) این الان اسمش ترمیمه؟! این رسما ایجاد سوابق جدید تحصیلی مطابق دروس نظام جدیده. خب حالا یه نظام قدیمی دیپلمه سال 97 به قبل وقتی مجبوره بره برای خودش سوابق جدید تشکیل بده چرا دیپلمه ی 84 به قبل مجبور نباشه؟ هر کدوم این دو گروه اگر مجبور به تشکیل سوابق جدید نباشن قطعا اون یکی گروه هم مجبور نیست (و طبیعتا صد درصد تراز کنکورش در رتبه بندی براش لحاظ میشه و این ضربه بزرگیست به بچه های نظام جدید) و هر کدوم هم که مجبور به تشکیل سوابق جدید باشند اون یکی گروه هم مجبور به انجام این کاره (که خب ظلم آشکاریست)


یکی از بچه ها پرسیده از آزموش پرورش، من نظام قدیمی که بعد ۸۴ دیپلم گرفتم باید برم در ازای پرداخت هزینه ای تطبیق دیپلم کنم بعدش امتحانات دوازهمو نه به شکل ترمیم بلکه مث دوازدهمیا امتحان بدم -_-

----------


## Moon.Sa

بچه ها یه مسئله ای
الان که دو مرحله ایه کنکور، فرضا من پشت کنکوری نظام قدیمی ای بیام تو این ۵ ماه بترکونم رتبه ی مثلا ۱۰۰۰ بیارم و بعد دیگه نخوام تیرو کنکور بدم، اینجوری اگه یه بنده خدایی تیر ۱۰۰۰ بیاره مث من تکلیف چیه؟!
با این چنتا رتبه ی ۱۰۰۰ ولی با ترازای مختلف میخوان جیکار کنن؟!
سعی میکتم برسونم سوالمو ولی نمیتونم =))))

----------


## S.akbari

> همین دیگه
> اگر قرار به ایجاد سوابق جدید باشه خب دیپلمه 84 به قبل هم که کلا سوابقی نداره باید بره امتحانات دوازدهم شرکت کنه
> اینی که شما میگید برای سال 94 بود که دیپلمه های 84 به قبل رو گفتن کلا نیازی نیست سوابقی تشکیل بدید و 100 درصد کنکور براتون لحاظ میشه ولی الان قضیه فرق کرده، الان دیگه اون امتحانی که قراره دیپلمه 97 به قبل بده هم هیچ ربطی به سوابق تحصیلی قبلی نداره مثلا زیست دوازدهم چه ربطی داره به زیست سوم؟ و ... اینه که اگر پورعباس اسم ترمیم برای نظام قدیم هر سالی بیاره داره مستقیم داره میگه شما باید برید برای خودتون سوابق جدید تشکیل بدید که خب دیپلمه های 84 به قبل هم از این قاعده مستثنی نیستند از طرفی زیرساخت های لازم برای برگزاری امتحانات ترمیم برای این همه آدم به نظرم فراهم نیست پس اگر قرار به اجرای این مصوبات باشه احتمال اینکه اعلام کنند نظام قدیمی ها امسال براشون تاثیر قطعی معدل اعمال نمیشه زیاده و مثلا تا این سال فرصت دارند برند برای خودشون سوابق جدید تشکیل بدند چه دیپلمه های 84 به قبل و چه بقیه.


والا تا حالا هر چی گفتن معناش این بوده که نظام قدیم های بعد از ۸۴ باید ترمیم بدن که از منطق به دوره دقیقا باید همین کارو بکنن یا بیان بگن باید یازدهم امتحان نهایی کشوری بدید که فکر نمیکنم ممکن باشه تو این شرایط این کارو بکنن چون تعداد نظام قدیما خیلی زیاده پس عقلانیش اینه که تاثیر ندن هر چند که من چشمم آب نمیخوره اینا به این چیزا فکر کنن

----------


## Moon.Sa

> من تطبیق رو اینطور شنیده بودم که مثلا یه نظام قدیمی دو تا درس نهایی شو نتونسته پاس کنه و الان هم دیگه امتحان نظام قدیم برگزار نمیشه میره تطبیق میزنه اون درس هایی که قبلا قبول بوده که هیچ فقط همون دو درس رو با نظام جدید امتحان میده و نمره جدید قبولیش بعنوان سابقه تحصیلی جدید داخل سوابق پیش دانشگاهی ثبت میشه و میتونه بره کنکور بده و ...
> این کل ماجرایی بود که شنیده بودم (که تازه همینم فکر نمی کنم الان دیگه اجرایی باشه و تا سال 1400 اجرا شد)
> بحث دیگه ای که هست اینه که حالا شما تطبیق هم زدی و مثلا دیگه نیازی نبود فیزیک امتحان بدی، اگر نمره فیزیک پیش دانشگاهیت 17 باشه و همین 17 بخواد تاثیر قطعی بگذاره که نیاز به ترمیم داره، نداره؟ خب الان تطبیق چه دردی خورد؟ شایدم من اشتباه میکنم. خلاصه اگر قضیه همین داستانی که گفتم باشه نتونستم درک کنم این قضیه تطبیق دقیقا به چه درد میخوره که آموزش پرورش به دوست شما گفته.


نمیدونم والا خودمم، ولی گفتن کلن تطبی دیپلم ینی همه درسا حتی سلامت و بهداشت
آرتور چه کنیم الان؟

----------


## S.akbari

> من تطبیق رو اینطور شنیده بودم که مثلا یه نظام قدیمی دو تا درس نهایی شو نتونسته پاس کنه و الان هم دیگه امتحان نظام قدیم برگزار نمیشه میره تطبیق میزنه اون درس هایی که قبلا قبول بوده که هیچ فقط همون دو درس رو با نظام جدید امتحان میده و نمره جدید قبولیش بعنوان سابقه تحصیلی جدید داخل سوابق پیش دانشگاهی ثبت میشه و میتونه بره کنکور بده و ...
> این کل ماجرایی بود که شنیده بودم (که تازه همینم فکر نمی کنم الان دیگه اجرایی باشه و تا سال 1400 اجرا شد)
> بحث دیگه ای که هست اینه که حالا شما تطبیق هم زدی و مثلا دیگه نیازی نبود فیزیک امتحان بدی، اگر نمره فیزیک پیش دانشگاهیت 17 باشه و همین 17 بخواد تاثیر قطعی بگذاره که نیاز به ترمیم داره، نداره؟ خب الان تطبیق چه دردی خورد؟ شایدم من اشتباه میکنم. خلاصه اگر قضیه همین داستانی که گفتم باشه نتونستم درک کنم این قضیه تطبیق دقیقا به چه درد میخوره که آموزش پرورش به دوست شما گفته.


حتی آموزش پرورش هم نمیدونه باید چیکار کنه چون آیین نامه اجرایی ندارن اصلا بخشنامه ندارن هر کسی یه تفسیری میکنه واقعا آموزش پرورش صلاحیت چنین مسئولیت سنگینی رو نداره چون زیر ساخت و بودجه نداره قبل از اینم امتحان نهایی ها با تقلب بسیار زیاد انجام میشد اونا قراره تاثیر داده بشه خلاصه اوضاع اصلا خوب نیست

----------


## S.akbari

> وضعیت مغزم هر بار که به این مصوبه فکر می کنه:
> فایل پیوست 101337


 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  خوشا بحال کسانی که سالای قبل رفتن این فاجعه گریبانگیرشون نشد

----------


## S.akbari

> دوست عزیز همه جای این مملکت همینطوریه. حالا امسال کنکور هم گفتن بهش اضاف کنیم تا یه وقتی جا نمونیم. یه عده ام که فقط بلدن بگن ترمیم کنید درس بخونید درگیر نشید و ... اتفاقا برعکس ضرر اصلی رو اون معدل 20ای میکنه که هدفش از کنکور 402 زیر 10کای کشوری بود. وقتی با درصدای خفن و معدل 20 رتبه اش بجای 2500 شد 3200 و دم مرزی اون وقت میفهمه این مصوبه چی بود. میگن مگه چند تا نظام قدیمی و دانشجو پشت کنکوری خفن و قوی داریم که بخوان رقابت کنن با ما؟ جمالی (معاون سنجش) سه سال پیش مصاحبه کرد گفته بود درصد قبولی بین بچه هایی که حداقل یه بار کنکور دادن و رفتن دانشگاه و حالا اومدن دوباره کنکور بدن داخل رشته های خوب به مراتب بهتر از دانش آموزانی هست که همان سال کنکور دادن این بچه ها عموما بحث رقابت و کنکور رو جدی تر میگیرن چون عملا یک بار به فن ا رفتن و دیدن شرایط رو . البته بقول شما بعید هم نیست کلا بخوان نظام قدیم رو از رده خارج کنن و بگن همگی صف بشید برای امتحانات دوزادهم و ...


دقیقا....منم کاملا باهاتون موافقم این مصوبه حتی برای معدل ۲۰ هم بده میدونید چند تا معدل ۲۰ داریم تا سال ۹۸ معدل ۷۰ هزار تا معدل ۲۰ داشتیم که این آمار قطعا برای امسال چند برابر میشه اینا رو میخوان چیکار کنن ؟ از الان خانوده ها دستپاچه شدن بچه هاشونو بفرستن غیر انتفاعی خود من خواهرم هفتمه بهش میگم معدلت باید عالی باشه از همین الان...اوضاع انقدر بده ملاک که دوباره شد کنکور منتها به قیمت حذف شدن خیلی از بچه ها گردن کلفت تر شدن مافیای کنکور و معدل هیچ بی عدالتی ازشون بعید نیست واقعا حرصم میگیره از مشاورانی که طوری رفتار میکنن که انگار هیچ اتفاقی نیوفتاده میگن فقط درس بخونید کدوم درس؟ درسی که تهش میخوری به بن بست؟

----------


## Moon.Sa

> وضعیت مغزم هر بار که به این مصوبه فکر می کنه:
> فایل پیوست 101337


میفهمم -_-
آدم از هر وری میخواد تصمیم بگیره یه جاش میلنگه که نمیشه

----------


## Dean

> دوست عزیز همه جای این مملکت همینطوریه. حالا امسال کنکور هم گفتن بهش اضاف کنیم تا یه وقتی جا نمونیم. یه عده ام که فقط بلدن بگن ترمیم کنید درس بخونید درگیر نشید و ... اتفاقا برعکس ضرر اصلی رو اون معدل 20ای میکنه که هدفش از کنکور 402 زیر 10کای کشوری بود. وقتی با درصدای خفن و معدل 20 رتبه اش بجای 2500 شد 3200 و دم مرزی اون وقت میفهمه این مصوبه چی بود. میگن مگه چند تا نظام قدیمی و دانشجو پشت کنکوری خفن و قوی داریم که بخوان رقابت کنن با ما؟ جمالی (معاون سنجش) سه سال پیش مصاحبه کرد گفته بود درصد قبولی بین بچه هایی که حداقل یه بار کنکور دادن و رفتن دانشگاه و حالا اومدن دوباره کنکور بدن داخل رشته های خوب به مراتب بهتر از دانش آموزانی هست که همان سال کنکور دادن این بچه ها عموما بحث رقابت و کنکور رو جدی تر میگیرن چون عملا یک بار به فن ا رفتن و دیدن شرایط رو . البته بقول شما بعید هم نیست کلا بخوان نظام قدیم رو از رده خارج کنن و بگن همگی صف بشید برای امتحانات دوزادهم و ...


دقیقا حرفات درسته ولی نظام جدیدیا چون صابون این تاثیر قطعی به تنشون نخورده نمیفهمن .. شهریور سال اینده میفهمن چه بلایی سرشون اومده که دیگه دیره

----------


## paariisa

بچه ها من دارم از استرس میمیرم ، قلبم تیکه تیکه شده ، تو یه کانالی خوندم میگه نظام قدیمیای سال ۸۷ به بعد حق ترمیم معدل ندارن ، یه نفر اینو از آموزش پرورش پرسیده ، چی کار کنیم؟؟؟

----------


## Moon.Sa

> بچه ها من دارم از استرس میمیرم ، قلبم تیکه تیکه شده ، تو یه کانالی خوندم میگه نظام قدیمیای سال ۸۷ به بعد حق ترمیم معدل ندارن ، یه نفر اینو از آموزش پرورش پرسیده ، چی کار کنیم؟؟؟




آموزش پرورش که میگه تطبیق دیپلم 
اینو ندیده بودم جایی
ینی چی؟ با معدلامون چه کنیم پس

----------


## S.akbari

> بچه ها من دارم از استرس میمیرم ، قلبم تیکه تیکه شده ، تو یه کانالی خوندم میگه نظام قدیمیای سال ۸۷ به بعد حق ترمیم معدل ندارن ، یه نفر اینو از آموزش پرورش پرسیده ، چی کار کنیم؟؟؟


عزیزم نگران نباش کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هم شده معدن حاشیه این روزای کشور اتفاقا بهتر اگر حق ترمیم نداریم پس تاثیر قطعی هم نداریم نگران‌ نباش

----------


## S.akbari

> آموزش پرورش که میگه تطبیق دیپلم 
> اینو ندیده بودم جایی
> ینی چی؟ با معدلامون چه کنیم پس


به منم اینو گفتن ولی ما دیپلم سال سوم دبیرستان گرفتیم که معادل یازدهمه دوازدهم میشه پیش دانشگاهی که ما نهایی استانی داشتیم نه کشوری پس بهتر میشه گفت ما سوابق تحصیلی هم تراز با دوازدهم نداریم

----------


## reza333

> بچه ها یه مسئله ای
> الان که دو مرحله ایه کنکور، فرضا من پشت کنکوری نظام قدیمی ای بیام تو این ۵ ماه بترکونم رتبه ی مثلا ۱۰۰۰ بیارم و بعد دیگه نخوام تیرو کنکور بدم، اینجوری اگه یه بنده خدایی تیر ۱۰۰۰ بیاره مث من تکلیف چیه؟!
> با این چنتا رتبه ی ۱۰۰۰ ولی با ترازای مختلف میخوان جیکار کنن؟!
> سعی میکتم برسونم سوالمو ولی نمیتونم =))))



*با این چیزایی که پورعباس  در مورد برگزاری دو کنکور تا اینجا گفته ، به نظر من شیوه ی رتبه بندی در مجموع دو کنکور اینجوریه .

ملاک رتبه بندی فقط تراز کنکوره . ( که البته از قدیم هم همین بوده) 

زیر گروه هم که دیگه از حالا نداریم.

خب اگر شما رتبه ی 1000 کنکور دی شدی و رتبه ی 1000 کنکور تیر ، ترازش از تراز شما پایین تر باشه ،  پس میشه گفت بله شما رتبه ی 1000 کنکور 1402 هستی .

اما اگر رتبه ی 1000 کنکور تیر ، ترازش از تراز کنکور دی ماه شما بالاتر باشه ، خب قطعا دیگه رتبه ی 1000 کنکور 1402 شما نیستی . حتی شاید رتبه 1001 هم نباشی ،  این که پس رتبه ی چند میشی بستگی به این داره چند تا از کنکوریای تیر ،  ترازشون بین تراز رتبه ی 1000 کنکور تیر ماه با تراز کنکور دی ماه شما قرار میگیره . اگر فرضا هیچکی از کنکوریای تیر ترازشون بین تراز شما و تراز اون رتبه ی 1000 تیر قرار نگرفت ، که خب شما میشی رتبه ی 1001 کنکور 1402 ، اما اگر فرضا اون وسط 200 نفر دیگه بودن که ترازشون از شما که رتبه ی 1000 کنکور دی هستی بالاتر بود ولی ترازشون از رتبه ی 1000 کنکور تیر پایین تر بود ،  ، اون وقت شما رتبه ی 1201 کنکور 1402 میشی.  دیگه نه رتبه ی 1000 هستی و نه 1001 .

 با این که اینا گفتن توی یه کنکور شرکت کنی کافیه ولی خب اگر سیستم رتبه بندیشون همینجوری باشه ، به نظر مجبوری هر دو کنکور دی و تیر رو شرکت کنی و رتبه ی خوبی باید توی هر دوتاش بیاری تا دیگه خیالت راحت باشه . 
حالا ممکنه مثلا رتبه های خیلی عالی کنکور دی مثلا رتبه های زیر 100 زیر 200  دیگه چندان نیاز به شرکت در کنکور تیر نداشته باشن ، ولی مثلا رتبه ی 1000  کنکور دی شاید بهتر باشه تیر هم شرکت کنه و سعی کنه رتبه ی خوبی بیاره .

البته خداکنه این مصوبه سراسر ناعادلانه و ظالمانه ، لااقل امسال از اجراش منصرف بشن*

----------


## Moon.Sa

> به منم اینو گفتن ولی ما دیپلم سال سوم دبیرستان گرفتیم که معادل یازدهمه دوازدهم میشه پیش دانشگاهی که ما نهایی استانی داشتیم نه کشوری پس بهتر میشه گفت ما سوابق تحصیلی هم تراز با دوازدهم نداریم


چه شیر تو شیریه
ولی خیلیا میگن بعد انتخاب رشته لغو میشه

----------


## Moon.Sa

> *با این چیزایی که پورعباس داره در مورد برگزاری دو کنکور تا اینجا گفته ، به نظر من شیوه ی رتبه بندی در مجموع دو کنکور اینجوریه .
> 
> ملاک رتبه بندی فقط تراز کنکوره . ( که البته از قدیم هم همین بوده) 
> 
> زیر گروه هم که دیگه از حالا نداریم.
> 
> خب اگر شما رتبه ی 1000 کنکور دی شدی و رتبه ی 1000 کنکور تیر ، ترازش از تراز شما پایین تر باشه ،  پس میشه گفت بله شما رتبه ی 1000 کنکور 1402 هستی .
> 
> اما اگر رتبه ی 1000 کنکور تیر ، ترازش از تراز کنکور دی ماه شما بالاتر باشه ، خب قطعا دیگه رتبه ی 1000 کنکور 1402 شما نیستی . حتی شاید رتبه 1001 هم نباشی ،  این که پس رتبه ی چند میشی بستگی به این داره چند تا از کنکوریای تیر ،  ترازشون بین تراز رتبه ی 1000 کنکور تیر ماه با تراز کنکور دی ماه شما قرار میگیره . اگر فرضا هیچکی از کنکوریای تیر ترازشون بین تراز شما و تراز اون رتبه ی 1000 تیر قرار نگرفت ، که خب شما میشی رتبه ی 1001 کنکور 1402 ، اما اگر فرضا اون وسط 200 نفر دیگه بودن که ترازشون از شما که رتبه ی 1000 کنکور دی هستی بالاتر بود ولی ترازشون از رتبه ی 1000 کنکور تیر پایین تر بود ،  ، اون وقت شما رتبه ی 1201 کنکور 1402 میشی.  دیگه نه رتبه ی 1000 هستی و نه 1001 .
> ...



خب اینجوری که خیلی بده، مگه اینکه 5 ماه خودکشی کنی یه رتبه ای بیاری دی که تیر خیلی عوضش نکنه
مثلا همون 100 200، که کی تو 5 ماه رتبه ی زیر 1000 اوورده که دومیش ماها باشیم؟!

واقن امیدوارم لغو شه، بچه ها تو ژوتیز دارن همه کاری میکنن و نماینده ها صداشون درومده ولی نمیدونم چرا روز هیچکی به شورا نمیرسه

----------


## S.akbari

> چه شیر تو شیریه
> ولی خیلیا میگن بعد انتخاب رشته لغو میشه


دقیقا خیلی اوضاع بده ولی من به اینجای قضیه که ما سوم دیپلم گرفتیم نه پیش دانشگاهی فکر کن...یا باید بیان بگن نظام قدیما تاثیر نداره معدلشون یا بیان نهایی یازدهم بدن یا از اول دیپلم بگیرن

----------


## Moon.Sa

> دقیقا خیلی اوضاع بده ولی من به اینجای قضیه که ما سوم دیپلم گرفتیم نه پیش دانشگاهی فکر کن...یا باید بیان بگن نظام قدیما تاثیر نداره معدلشون یا بیان نهایی یازدهم بدن یا از اول دیپلم بگیرن



این دو شکلش پر ضرره
بگن ما تاثیر نداره دوازدهمیای بیچاره چی؟
یا نظام جدیدای پشت کنکور 
اگه بگن دیپلم که ما نمیتونیم همون دیپلم رشته ی خودمونو بگیریم
میمونه همون تطبیق که درس به درسه که خب ما حتی درسامونم متفاوت بود با جدیدا

----------


## S.akbari

> این دو شکلش پر ضرره
> بگن ما تاثیر نداره دوازدهمیای بیچاره چی؟
> یا نظام جدیدای پشت کنکور 
> اگه بگن دیپلم که ما نمیتونیم همون دیپلم رشته ی خودمونو بگیریم
> میمونه همون تطبیق که درس به درسه که خب ما حتی درسامونم متفاوت بود با جدیدا


مگه من و شما بهشون گفتیم چنین طرحی بیارن ؟اینم در نظر بگیرید که نظام قدیما سال هاس که امتحان تشریحی ندادن درساشون با جدیدا متفاوته پس واقعا این همه سنگ جلو پاشون ناعادلانه اس البته این طرح برای همه ناعادلانه اس نه فقط نظام قدیما کلا افتضاحه تطبیق نمی تونن بدن چون دیپلم ما میشه یازدهمشون

----------


## reza333

> خب اینجوری که خیلی بده، مگه اینکه 5 ماه خودکشی کنی یه رتبه ای بیاری دی که تیر خیلی عوضش نکنه
> مثلا همون 100 200، که کی تو 5 ماه رتبه ی زیر 1000 اوورده که دومیش ماها باشیم؟!
> 
> واقن امیدوارم لغو شه، بچه ها تو ژوتیز دارن همه کاری میکنن و نماینده ها صداشون درومده ولی نمیدونم چرا روز هیچکی به شورا نمیرسه


*اره دیگه بازم در اصل ماجرا ، برای 95 درصد بچه ها کنکور اصلی و تعیین کننده همون کنکور تیر ماهه.
 در مورد این که کی توی 5 ماه رتبه ی زیر 1000 میاره ، ببین بچه هایی که الان مثلا رتبه ی 3000 شدن و دیگه احتمالا دستشون به پزشکی یا دندون دولتی نمیرسه ، خب اینا اگر این 5 ماه هم خوب بخونن میتونن تا دی زیر 1000 هم بیارن . ولی نکته اش اینه من شخصا خودم اگر رتبه ی 200 کنکور دی ماه هم بشم ، برای اینکه  این رتبه رو حفظش کنم بازم پر قدرت برای کنکور تیر میخونم . فقط خوبیش اینه استرسم دیگه کمتره از اونی که مثلا کنکور دی ماه شده رتبه ی 1500. ولی کلا روش چندان عادلانه ای نیست . عادلانه اش این بود دو تا کنکور باید مستقل می بود و دو تا انتخاب رشته ی مستقل .
*

----------


## S.akbari

> *اره دیگه بازم در اصل ماجرا ، برای 95 درصد بچه ها کنکور اصلی و تعیین کننده همون کنکور تیر ماهه.
>  در مورد این که کی توی 5 ماه رتبه ی زیر 1000 میاره ، ببین بچه هایی که الان مثلا رتبه ی 3000 شدن و دیگه احتمالا دستشون به پزشکی یا دندون دولتی نمیرسه ، خب اینا اگر این 5 ماه هم خوب بخونن میتونن تا دی زیر 1000 هم بیارن . ولی نکته اش اینه من شخصا خودم اگر رتبه ی 200 کنکور دی ماه هم بشم ، برای اینکه  این رتبه رو حفظش کنم بازم پر قدرت برای کنکور تیر میخونم . فقط خوبیش اینه استرسم دیگه کمتره از اونی که مثلا کنکور دی ماه شده رتبه ی 1500. ولی کلا روش چندان عادلانه ای نیست . عادلانه اش این بود دو تا کنکور باید مستقل می بود و دو تا انتخاب رشته ی مستقل .
> *


همش میخوام خودمو مجاب کنم که نه اونقدرام بد نیست و اینا ولی هست واقعا خیلیم بده

----------


## S.akbari

> *بچها من دارم دیوانه میشم
> کنکور بعدی دی ماه هست یا تیر ماه ؟*


هم دی امسال و هم تیر ۱۴۰۲ میتونی هر دو رو شرکت کنی میتونی یکی رو شرکت کنی اختیاریه

----------


## Moon.Sa

> *وااااااای جدی میگی؟؟؟
> یعنی دی رتبم اوکی باشه میتونم انتخاب رشته کنم؟*


نه‌، انتخاب رشته مرداد ۴۰۲ با بچه های تیره

----------


## Moon.Sa

> *اره دیگه بازم در اصل ماجرا ، برای 95 درصد بچه ها کنکور اصلی و تعیین کننده همون کنکور تیر ماهه.
>  در مورد این که کی توی 5 ماه رتبه ی زیر 1000 میاره ، ببین بچه هایی که الان مثلا رتبه ی 3000 شدن و دیگه احتمالا دستشون به پزشکی یا دندون دولتی نمیرسه ، خب اینا اگر این 5 ماه هم خوب بخونن میتونن تا دی زیر 1000 هم بیارن . ولی نکته اش اینه من شخصا خودم اگر رتبه ی 200 کنکور دی ماه هم بشم ، برای اینکه  این رتبه رو حفظش کنم بازم پر قدرت برای کنکور تیر میخونم . فقط خوبیش اینه استرسم دیگه کمتره از اونی که مثلا کنکور دی ماه شده رتبه ی 1500. ولی کلا روش چندان عادلانه ای نیست . عادلانه اش این بود دو تا کنکور باید مستقل می بود و دو تا انتخاب رشته ی مستقل .
> *


آره با این اوصاف اگه تصویب شه منم همینکارو میکنم
اگه مستقل بود واقن خیلی خوب میشد

----------


## Aras47

کی این مصوبه میاد و نهایی میشه همه چی ؟

----------


## Rubiker

> *اره دیگه بازم در اصل ماجرا ، برای 95 درصد بچه ها کنکور اصلی و تعیین کننده همون کنکور تیر ماهه.
>  در مورد این که کی توی 5 ماه رتبه ی زیر 1000 میاره ، ببین بچه هایی که الان مثلا رتبه ی 3000 شدن و دیگه احتمالا دستشون به پزشکی یا دندون دولتی نمیرسه ، خب اینا اگر این 5 ماه هم خوب بخونن میتونن تا دی زیر 1000 هم بیارن . ولی نکته اش اینه من شخصا خودم اگر رتبه ی 200 کنکور دی ماه هم بشم ، برای اینکه  این رتبه رو حفظش کنم بازم پر قدرت برای کنکور تیر میخونم . فقط خوبیش اینه استرسم دیگه کمتره از اونی که مثلا کنکور دی ماه شده رتبه ی 1500. ولی کلا روش چندان عادلانه ای نیست . عادلانه اش این بود دو تا کنکور باید مستقل می بود و دو تا انتخاب رشته ی مستقل .
> *


اصلا شاید رتبه ندادن برای دی شایدم دادن
چون بحث نمره و معادل سازی تراز هست
دو کنکور اصلا تعداد شرکت کنندگانش مثل هم نیستن که بخوان با رتبه قیاس کنند. منطقیش هم همینه باید با تراز و معادلسازی دو کنکور رو باهم بسنجن. هر چند تو این معادل سازی هم حق یه عده ضایع میشه

----------


## _Dawn_

چون بخش مهمی از بچه های کنکور 1402 دوازدهم هستن و فرصت کافی پیدا نمیکنن تا به کنکور دی برسن و خیلی ها هم گرفتار حواشی تغییرات شدن بشینین بکوب درس بخونین و هدفتون رسیدن به کنکور دی باشه.چون وقتی خیلیا توی دی به تسلط کافی نرسن و شما مسلط باشی ترازدهی خیلی خیلی بهتری از کنکور تیر برای شما داره.
پس الان بشینین درسهای پایه رو تا آخر تابستون تموم کنین تا خبر اومدن آیین نامه یا لغو این مصوبه تا اون زمان بیاد و دیگه اصلا این تاپیک رو هم تا اون زمان باز نکنین.

----------


## S.akbari

> چون بخش مهمی از بچه های کنکور 1402 دوازدهم هستن و فرصت کافی پیدا نمیکنن تا به کنکور دی برسن و خیلی ها هم گرفتار حواشی تغییرات شدن بشینین بکوب درس بخونین و هدفتون رسیدن به کنکور دی باشه.چون وقتی خیلیا توی دی به تسلط کافی نرسن و شما مسلط باشی ترازدهی خیلی خیلی بهتری از کنکور تیر برای شما داره.
> پس الان بشینین درسهای پایه رو تا آخر تابستون تموم کنین تا خبر اومدن آیین نامه یا لغو این مصوبه تا اون زمان بیاد و دیگه اصلا این تاپیک رو هم تا اون زمان باز نکنین.


انقدر مصرن رو حرفشون که تا اجراش نکنن آروم نمیشن واقعا نمیدونم آخرش چی میشه

----------


## mammstein

> انقدر مصرن رو حرفشون که تا اجراش نکنن آروم نمیشن واقعا نمیدونم آخرش چی میشه


جالبیش اینجاس قراره دی ماه کنکور بگیرن بعد هنوز جزئیاتشو نگفتن که مثلا از هر درس چند تا سوال میاد ضرایب چطوریه تایم چطوریه و ... اینا نکه خودشون شب قبل برنامه ریزی میکنن یادشون رفته برای صحنه مهمی چون کنکور باید از ماه ها قبل برنامه ریزی کرد!

----------


## S.akbari

> جالبیش اینجاس قراره دی ماه کنکور بگیرن بعد هنوز جزئیاتشو نگفتن که مثلا از هر درس چند تا سوال میاد ضرایب چطوریه تایم چطوریه و ... اینا نکه خودشون شب قبل برنامه ریزی میکنن یادشون رفته برای صحنه مهمی چون کنکور باید از ماه ها قبل برنامه ریزی کرد!



اینا چه میدونن برنامه چیه؟؟کنکور دی وسوسه کنندس ظاهرش با همین کنکور دی میخوان کاری کنن بچه ها از اعتراضشان کم بشه و ساکتشون کنن

----------


## dr.parham

برید پیک سنجش رو دانلود کنید بخونید اطلاعات خوبی داره.مثلا نوشته درس  بهداشت  و سلامت با اینکه درس متناسب خود را در دروس ازمون ندارد  ولی جزو دروس موثر سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم منظور میشود.

----------


## reza333

> اصلا شاید رتبه ندادن برای دی شایدم دادن
> چون بحث نمره و معادل سازی تراز هست
> دو کنکور اصلا تعداد شرکت کنندگانش مثل هم نیستن که بخوان با رتبه قیاس کنند. منطقیش هم همینه باید با تراز و معادلسازی دو کنکور رو باهم بسنجن. هر چند تو این معادل سازی هم حق یه عده ضایع میشه


*بحث  هر چی باشه این سبک دو کنکور برگزار کردن ضایع کردن حقه . چرا جایی که میشه حقی ضایع نشه ، باید کاری کنن که بگن حالا حق 100 یا 1000 نفر هم ضایع شد خب شده دیگه . نه اقاجان یا همون یک کنکور رو برگزار کنن که همه بدونن در تاریخی یکسان و با سوالات یکسان همه با هم سنجیده میشن یا هم اگر میخای دو کنکور برگزار کنی ، اول ظرفیت پذیرش رشته های پر متقاضی رو تدریجا افزایش بده و بعد دو تا کنکور مستقل یکی برای ورودی مهر و یکی هم ورودی بهمن برگزار کن که هم اظطراب و نگرانی رو کم کردی هم حق احدی ضایع نمیشه .

دو تا کنکور وابسته به هم برگزار کنی بعد بیای تراز و مقایسه یا معادل سازی کنی ،  میشه یه چیزی تو مایه های ظلمی که به نظام قدیمی های کنکور 98 کردن . نه به اون شدت ولی بازم این روش عادلانه نیست.

در مورد کارنامه ی کنکور دی ، بالاخره یه عددی چیزی باید بهت بدن که بدونی الان وضعت بین کنکوریای دی چطوره ...دیگه درپیت ترین ازمون ازمایشی کشور هم توی کارنامه اش هزار جور امار و رقم از وضعیت داوطلب بهش میده ، این که دیگه یه کنکور واقعیه نمیشه بری کنکور بدی بعد تا مرداد ندونی توی کنکور دی وضعت چطور بوده .*

----------


## Rubiker

> *بحث  هر چی باشه این سبک دو کنکور برگزار کردن ضایع کردن حقه . چرا جایی که میشه حقی ضایع نشه ، باید کاری کنن که بگن حالا حق 100 یا 1000 نفر هم ضایع شد خب شده دیگه . نه اقاجان یا همون یک کنکور رو برگزار کنن که همه بدونن در تاریخی یکسان و با سوالات یکسان همه با هم سنجیده میشن یا هم اگر هم میخای دو کنکور برگزار کنی ، اول ظرفیت پذیرش رشته های پر متقاضی رو تدریجا افزایش بده و بعد دو تا کنکور مستقل یکی برای ورودی مهر و یکی هم ورودی بهمن برگزار کن که هم اظطراب و نگرانی رو کم کردی هم حق احدی ضایع نمیشه .
> 
> دو تا کنکور وابسته به هم برگزار کنی بعد بیای تراز و مقایسه یا معادل سازی کنی ،  میشه یه چیزی تو مایه های ظلمی که به نظام قدیمی های کنکور 98 کردن . نه به اون شدت ولی بازم این روش عادلانه نیست.
> 
> در مورد کارنامه ی کنکور دی ، بالاخره یه عددی چیزی باید بهت بدن که بدونی الان وضعت بین کنکوریای دی چطوره ...دیگه درپیت ترین ازمون ازمایشی کشور هم توی کارنامه اش هزار جور امار و رقم از وضعیت داوطلب بهش میده ، این که دیگه یه کنکور واقعیه نمیشه بری کنکور بدی بعد تا مرداد ندونی توی کنکور دی وضعت چطور بوده .*


آره خب حق یه عده با دو کنکور ضایع میشه 
فکر کنم یه نمره تراز بگن برای کنکور دی تا طرف بدونه چ کرده

این بحث ورودی بهمن و مهر هم که اصلا همه دانشگاههای ما که توان پذیرش ورودی بهمن ندارند. بعضیا دارند
سال ۹۵ که من کنکور دکترا دادم دانشگاهها قبول نکردن دو ورودی بگیرند چه برسه به کنکور سراسری با این همه دانشجو. 

در کل بهترین کار لغو این مصوبه کج و معوجه

----------


## reza1401

*برای مقایسه ی دوکنکور با هم از همون نمرات تراز استفاده میکنن.واسه مقایسه ی معدلهای سالهای مختلف هم قراره همین کاروبکنن.پورعباس میگفت چون سختی امتحانات نهایی قدیم و جدید هر سال با سال دیگه فرق داشته از همون تراز استفاده می کنیم.ولی از اونجایی که فاصله ی حرف و عمل از زمین تا آسمونه قطعا شاهد بی عدالتیهایی تو رتبه بندیا خواهیم بود.شورا که عزمشو جزم کرده بود این طرحو اجرا کنه خب تو این چندسال به آموزش پرورش دستور میداد به تدریج امتحانات سه پایه رو نهایی کنه آزمایشی با تاثیر مثبت انجامش میدادن بعد از امسال میتونست اجرای قطعیش کنه!!!الان بدون طی مراحل ضرب الاعجلی میخوان فقط طرحو هول هولکی اجرا کنن فقط.*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *بحث  هر چی باشه این سبک دو کنکور برگزار کردن ضایع کردن حقه . چرا جایی که میشه حقی ضایع نشه ، باید کاری کنن که بگن حالا حق 100 یا 1000 نفر هم ضایع شد خب شده دیگه . نه اقاجان یا همون یک کنکور رو برگزار کنن که همه بدونن در تاریخی یکسان و با سوالات یکسان همه با هم سنجیده میشن یا هم اگر میخای دو کنکور برگزار کنی ، اول ظرفیت پذیرش رشته های پر متقاضی رو تدریجا افزایش بده و بعد دو تا کنکور مستقل یکی برای ورودی مهر و یکی هم ورودی بهمن برگزار کن که هم اظطراب و نگرانی رو کم کردی هم حق احدی ضایع نمیشه .
> 
> دو تا کنکور وابسته به هم برگزار کنی بعد بیای تراز و مقایسه یا معادل سازی کنی ،  میشه یه چیزی تو مایه های ظلمی که به نظام قدیمی های کنکور 98 کردن . نه به اون شدت ولی بازم این روش عادلانه نیست.
> 
> در مورد کارنامه ی کنکور دی ، بالاخره یه عددی چیزی باید بهت بدن که بدونی الان وضعت بین کنکوریای دی چطوره ...دیگه درپیت ترین ازمون ازمایشی کشور هم توی کارنامه اش هزار جور امار و رقم از وضعیت داوطلب بهش میده ، این که دیگه یه کنکور واقعیه نمیشه بری کنکور بدی بعد تا مرداد ندونی توی کنکور دی وضعت چطور بوده .*


همین الان هم گند ظرفیتا دراومده ، چند ترم میرن خارج میخونن میان دانشگاه های داخل ، ازون ور هم از اتباع خارجی بدون کنکور دارن جذب میکنن بخاطر شهریه دو برابر ، از دانشجوهای پزشکی که میپرسی میگن کلاس ها داره منفجر میشه از دانشجو ، همین پزشکی هم بزنن نابود کنن خیالشون راحت شه ماشالله به هیچ جای کشور رحم نکردن و هیچ تپه ای نمونده که فتح کنن

----------


## S.akbari

> *برای مقایسه ی دوکنکور با هم از همون نمرات تراز استفاده میکنن.واسه مقایسه ی معدلهای سالهای مختلف هم قراره همین کاروبکنن.پورعباس میگفت چون سختی امتحانات نهایی قدیم و جدید هر سال با سال دیگه فرق داشته از همون تراز استفاده می کنیم.ولی از اونجایی که فاصله ی حرف و عمل از زمین تا آسمونه قطعا شاهد بی عدالتیهایی تو رتبه بندیا خواهیم بود.شورا که عزمشو جزم کرده بود این طرحو اجرا کنه خب تو این چندسال به آموزش پرورش دستور میداد به تدریج امتحانات سه پایه رو نهایی کنه آزمایشی با تاثیر مثبت انجامش میدادن بعد از امسال میتونست اجرای قطعیش کنه!!!الان بدون طی مراحل ضرب الاعجلی میخوان فقط طرحو هول هولکی اجرا کنن فقط.*


میخوان فقط بگن حرفمون به کرسی نشست به هر قیمتی که شده

----------


## farzaddd

کنکور،پزشکی،تحصیل برای مناطق محروم،بی پولا تموم شد،قبلا پولدارا یواشکی میرفتن دانشگاه الان علنی شد،

----------


## S.akbari

> کنکور،پزشکی،تحصیل برای مناطق محروم،بی پولا تموم شد،قبلا پولدارا یواشکی میرفتن دانشگاه الان علنی شد،


واقعا اوضاع وحشتناکه....یهو همه چی زیر و رو شد

----------


## HUNDRED

این کنکور دو مرحله ای رو درک نمیکنم
فک کن کنکور دی (اگه اشتباه نکنم) اسون تر از تیر باشه  :Yahoo (110): 
مسخره ترش هم تاثیر قطعی معدل 
چیز بامزه تر اینکه ما با سهمیه ها مشکل داشتیم الان شورای عزیز مثه اینکه برگشته گفته این در شأن من نیست که توی سهمیه ها دخالت کنم چون مسئله ریزی هست ولی در شأنش هست برا هویت و سلامت بهداشت تصمیم بگیره چون اینا بزرگن تو چشمن :Yahoo (23):

----------


## S.akbari

> این کنکور دو مرحله ای رو درک نمیکنم
> فک کن کنکور دی (اگه اشتباه نکنم) اسون تر از تیر باشه 
> مسخره ترش هم تاثیر قطعی معدل 
> چیز بامزه تر اینکه ما با سهمیه ها مشکل داشتیم الان شورای عزیز مثه اینکه برگشته گفته این در شأن من نیست که توی سهمیه ها دخالت کنم چون مسئله ریزی هست ولی در شأنش هست برا هویت و سلامت بهداشت تصمیم بگیره چون اینا بزرگن تو چشمن


واقعا که....کاری کردن به همون کنکور سهمیه ای راضی بشیم...

----------


## Sanazbst

والا من رفتیم اموزش پرورش برای ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم گفتن هیچ بخشنامه نیومده و باید منتظر سنجش بمونید ، عملا تو هواییم

----------


## Amir_H80

> *بحث  هر چی باشه این سبک دو کنکور برگزار کردن ضایع کردن حقه . چرا جایی که میشه حقی ضایع نشه ، باید کاری کنن که بگن حالا حق 100 یا 1000 نفر هم ضایع شد خب شده دیگه . نه اقاجان یا همون یک کنکور رو برگزار کنن که همه بدونن در تاریخی یکسان و با سوالات یکسان همه با هم سنجیده میشن یا هم اگر میخای دو کنکور برگزار کنی ، اول ظرفیت پذیرش رشته های پر متقاضی رو تدریجا افزایش بده و بعد دو تا کنکور مستقل یکی برای ورودی مهر و یکی هم ورودی بهمن برگزار کن که هم اظطراب و نگرانی رو کم کردی هم حق احدی ضایع نمیشه .
> 
> دو تا کنکور وابسته به هم برگزار کنی بعد بیای تراز و مقایسه یا معادل سازی کنی ،  میشه یه چیزی تو مایه های ظلمی که به نظام قدیمی های کنکور 98 کردن . نه به اون شدت ولی بازم این روش عادلانه نیست.
> 
> در مورد کارنامه ی کنکور دی ، بالاخره یه عددی چیزی باید بهت بدن که بدونی الان وضعت بین کنکوریای دی چطوره ...دیگه درپیت ترین ازمون ازمایشی کشور هم توی کارنامه اش هزار جور امار و رقم از وضعیت داوطلب بهش میده ، این که دیگه یه کنکور واقعیه نمیشه بری کنکور بدی بعد تا مرداد ندونی توی کنکور دی وضعت چطور بوده .*


با اینکه دو کنکور و یک پذیرش ظلم هستش منم موافقم
اما بدون شک ظلم و ناعدالتی دو کنکور و دو پذیرش خیلی بیشتره
اکثر داوطلبان کنکور دوازدهمی هستن ، اگه تو کنکور دی ماه هم پذیرش یا انتخاب رشته جداگانه باشه دوازدهمی ها نمیتونن از بهمن یا اسفند وارد دانشگاه بشن چون اونا هنوز دوازدهم هستن تا خرداد سال بعدش (یا حتی‌ شهریور!)
مگه اینکه تمام ظرفیت ها رو ضربدر ۲ کنن که اینجوری خیلی مشکلات بازارکار و مشکلات امنیت شغلی پیش میاد که چنین چیزی امکان پذیر نیست پس قطعاً ظرفیت پذیرش کاهش پیدا میکنه چون تقسیم میشه. 
این جنبه هاشو آدم نگاه میکنه میگه صد رحمت به این چیزی که اعلام کردن (دو کنکور  و یک پذیرش)

----------


## S.akbari

> والا من رفتیم اموزش پرورش برای ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم گفتن هیچ بخشنامه نیومده و باید منتظر سنجش بمونید ، عملا تو هواییم


واقعا پیش خودشون چی فکر کردن؟ نظام قدیمی که سال ها از درس دور بوده رو مجبور میکنن از اول دیپلم بگیرن یا ترمیم کنن اونم با درسای دوازدهم که باید از دهم شروع کنیم بخونیم واسه نمره گرفتن این یه بی عدالتی یکیم همین روشن نکردن تکلیف ما...

----------


## Sanazbst

> واقعا پیش خودشون چی فکر کردن؟ نظام قدیمی که سال ها از درس دور بوده رو مجبور میکنن از اول دیپلم بگیرن یا ترمیم کنن اونم با درسای دوازدهم که باید از دهم شروع کنیم بخونیم واسه نمره گرفتن این یه بی عدالتی یکیم همین روشن نکردن تکلیف ما...


نه اصلا گفتن دیپلمم نمیتونی مجدد بگیری مگه اینکه بخوای رشتتو تغییر بدی، هیچکاری نمیشد کرد 
فعلا باید صبر کرد دید سنجش میخواد چه دست گلی تحویلمون بده

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

خنده دار نیست ک دوتا کنکور بدی بعد یه پذیرش باشه؟ :Yahoo (23): اینکار چ فایده ایی داره؟همون ی کنکور ک بهتره.واقعا اینا چیکا میخان بکنن.اینقد سخته ک بیای بگی اقا من نمیتونم فعلا این چیزه رو اجرا کنم
حاجاغا کل سیستم سنجش پذیرش با این چیزه شورا باید دیلیت بشه و از نو ساخته بشه.اجرام بکنن یعده ک خدا میدونه تعدادشون چقدره و مام ک تو این انجمنیم و برا 402 میخونیم کلهم همگی ضرر کنیم و عملا کنکور 402 پرررررر برا اکثریت
پس بچها کنار درس اعتراضو زنگو پیامکو .......انجام بدین.صدا همه درامده.همه اعتراض میکنن. از قدیم گفتن حق گرفتنیه،کسی برا ما کار انجام نمیده تا نخاییم. باید بخاییمممم .  اگر بشینیو فقط درس بخونیو بهیچی کار نداشته باشی اجرا میکنن و یکسال عمرمونو بهدر میدن
پس یاعلی مدددددددد همه زنگ پیامک کامنت هشتگ واتساپ امضا و.......نگیدم فایده نداره اینچیزا--طرح صیانت(حالا بد بود یا خوب) با همین اعتراضا کنسل شد. البته ک اعتراضاش خیلی خیلی بود.1 ملیون نفر کارزار امضا زده بودن. هرجا تو نت میرفتی پر بود از اعتراض ب صیانت :Yahoo (68): مام برا موفقیت تو این مورد باید اعتراض گسترده کنیم

----------


## Zeinabj993

دوستان نظام قدیم که دیپلم ریاضی یا انسانی دارن و میخوان کنکور تجربی شرکت کنن ، میتونن دیپلم مجدد تجربی نظام جدید بگیرن ، برای این کار به آموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که پیش دانشگاهی رو گدروندین برین و درخواست بدین ، 70 واحد سال دهم و یازدهم بدون نمره براتون تطبیق میخوره و شما فقط دروس سال دوازدهم رو امتحان بدین

----------


## S.akbari

> نه اصلا گفتن دیپلمم نمیتونی مجدد بگیری مگه اینکه بخوای رشتتو تغییر بدی، هیچکاری نمیشد کرد 
> فعلا باید صبر کرد دید سنجش میخواد چه دست گلی تحویلمون بده


والا اونجوری که آموزش پرورش به من گفت معنی دیپلم جدید میداد مثلا تطبیق کنی بعد بری امتحانای دوازدهمو بدی آخه اصلا ما با پیش دانشگاهیکه معادل دوازدهم نظام جدید باشه دیپلم نگرفتیم با یازدهم بوده امتحان نهایی ها اصلا نمیشه مگر اینکه از ما یازدهم نهایی بگیرن اگر قرار باشه ما بریم دوازدهم امتحان بدیم خیلی بد میشه چون باید دهم و یازدهم هم که پایه دوازهممه رو هم کم تر از یکسال خوب بخونیم تا نمره بگیریم این یعنی سه سال دبیرستان بخوای تو یه سال بخونی کتابا نظام جدیدن و.....خیلی پیچیده میشه همین طوریم داره وقت ما میگذره

----------


## Sanazbst

> والا اونجوری که آموزش پرورش به من گفت معنی دیپلم جدید میداد مثلا تطبیق کنی بعد بری امتحانای دوازدهمو بدی آخه اصلا ما با پیش دانشگاهیکه معادل دوازدهم نظام جدید باشه دیپلم نگرفتیم با یازدهم بوده امتحان نهایی ها اصلا نمیشه مگر اینکه از ما یازدهم نهایی بگیرن اگر قرار باشه ما بریم دوازدهم امتحان بدیم خیلی بد میشه چون باید دهم و یازدهم هم که پایه دوازهممه رو هم کم تر از یکسال خوب بخونیم تا نمره بگیریم این یعنی سه سال دبیرستان بخوای تو یه سال بخونی کتابا نظام جدیدن و.....خیلی پیچیده میشه همین طوریم داره وقت ما میگذره


فقط اگه مثلا دیپلمت ریاضی یا انسانیه و میخوای تجربی امتحان بدی میتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری وگرنه منی که دیپلمم تجربی بوده نمیتونم برم مجدد دیپلم بگیرم
اصلا با این وضعیت نمیدونم ما نظام قدیمیا میتونیم کنکور بدیم یا نه که بخوایم شروع کنیم

----------


## S.akbari

> فقط اگه مثلا دیپلمت ریاضی یا انسانیه و میخوای تجربی امتحان بدی میتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری وگرنه منی که دیپلمم تجربی بوده نمیتونم برم مجدد دیپلم بگیرم
> اصلا با این وضعیت نمیدونم ما نظام قدیمیا میتونیم کنکور بدیم یا نه که بخوایم شروع کنیم


آره واقعا بد شانس ترین های کنکور نظام قدیمان تا اومدیم کنکور بدیم نظام ما رو برداشتن بعدم که دوباره بعد این همه سال امتحان نهایی رو گذاشتن جلو پامون ولی ستمه حتی ترمیم معدل آخه چی رو ترمیم کنم ؟پیش دانشگاهی من که معادل دوازدهمه اصلا نهایی نبوده

----------


## ha.hg

> دوستان نظام قدیم که دیپلم ریاضی یا انسانی دارن و میخوان کنکور تجربی شرکت کنن ، میتونن دیپلم مجدد تجربی نظام جدید بگیرن ، برای این کار به آموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که پیش دانشگاهی رو گدروندین برین و درخواست بدین ، 70 واحد سال دهم و یازدهم بدون نمره براتون تطبیق میخوره و شما فقط دروس سال دوازدهم رو امتحان بدین


خب الان من فارغ تحصیل سال 97 تجربیم و رشته های تجربی رو میخوام چکار کنم ؟ 
واقعا هیچ منطقی پشت این مصوبه نیس :Yahoo (114):

----------


## muhammadd

الان که داشتم سایت خیلی سبز رو نگاه میکردم ، دیدم که قیمت بعضی از کتابای جامع عمومی شون رو نسبت به پارسال بالاتر زدن و در واقع قیمت چاپ جدیدشون رو گذاشتن مثل همین ادبیات جامع ، دینی جامع یا زبان نردبام جامع. نظر شما چیه؟ به نظرتون این میتونه نشونه خوبی باشه یا من خیلی تباهم که با اینجور چیزا امیدوار به لغو این مصوبه میشم؟ (:

----------


## S.akbari

> آموزشگاه های آنلاین کنکور کلاس عمومی برگزار می کنن که دبیر رویکردش تستیه.
> آلا راه ابریشم دروس عمومی «ویژه کنکور 1402» داره که دبیر تستی-کنکوری کار میکنه.
> تعاونی سنجش اوایل داخل برنامه آزمون های تابستانش دروس عمومی ها رو هم قرار داده بود ولی در تاریخ 3 مرداد ویرایش زد و دروس عمومی رو مثل اینکه از برنامه اش حذف کرده !!!!!


پور عباس تو یکی از مصاحبه هاش گفته بود که کسی حتی اگه تو کنکورش خودشم بکشه و عالی بزنه معدلش بالا نباشه (میدونیم که منظورش بالای ۱۹ هست )نمیتواند انتظار پزشکی و دندان و دارو داشته باشد...به همین راحتی...واقعا موندم این کجاش عدالته؟کنکور حداقل خوبیش همین حالت جبرانی بود یعنی تو هر چه قدر معدلتم کم بوده باشه ولی کنکورو خوب بدی برو بهترین رشته ولی الان فرصت هر اشتباهی یا جبران اشتباهو از بچه ها گرفتن معدل بچه های منطقه محروم از میانگین شهرای برخوردار کم تره این چیو میرسونه؟کاملا واضحه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## S.akbari

> قبلا کسی که معدلش پایین بود 2 حالت بیشتر نداشت:
> 1- احتمال قوی با رویکرد تستی-کنکوری از همون سال های پایه شروع کرده و مدرسه و امتحانات تشریحی به هیچ جاش بوده (دقیقا همون آدمایی که بعد از اومدن نتایج کنکور میومدن مصاحبه میکردن میگفتن به نام خدا با معدل 14.25 رتبه 1200 کنکور را کسب کردم، بعد یه مشت دبیر و موسسه میریختن سر اینا و میخریدن شون تا برای تبلیغات سال بعد ازشون بعنوان کسی که با معدل 14 اومد موسسه ما و کنکور ترکوند استفاده کنن. این بچه ها جذابیت خاصی داشتن برای باقی پشت کنکوری ها، مثلا طرف پیش خودش می گفت من چیم از این کمتره که نتونم رتبه خوبی بیارم ولی دقت نمی کرد این آدم اصلا به این دلیل معدلش پایین بوده که داشته از 2-3 سال پیش کنکوری میخونده و اصلا مدرسه شرکت نمیکرده!!!)
> 2- یا کلا پرت بوده از درس و خب نه کنکور و نه امتحانات براش مهم بوده.
> حالا امسال دسته اول صف ترمیم معدل رو تشکیل میدن و دسته دوم هم که کلا حذفن. ولی همون دسته اول هم ضرر میکنن و دیگه تقریبا احتمالش زیر 10 درصده که رتبه خوبی بتونن بیارن حتی اگه ترمیم هم کنن تو اون بازه زمانی یه ماهه که دارن تشریحی کار میکنن باقی رقبا نخوابیدن که اینا برن درس ها رو ترمیم کنن. حالا بحث ارزش پایین تراز سوابق تحصیلی که عملا گند میزنه به رتبه اون معدل 20 که فکر میکنه از همین الان دیگه قبوله و ... به کنار.


آره دیگه این برای معدل بیستا هم به ضررشونه همه درگیر ترمیم معدل شدن بجز ۲۰ مطلق که الان خیالش مثلا راحت غافل از اینکه به ضرر اونم هست چندین هزار معدل ۲۰ داریم که چند برابر ظرفیت سه رشته ان ولی من همچنان امیدوارم لغو بشه چون اوضاع واقعا به شدت از کنترل خارج خواهد شد زد و بند معدل از همین الان شروع شده پکیجای میلیونی امتحان نهایی حتی واسه دهم یازدهما تقلب فراوان تو امتحان نهایی ها ترمیمای سالهای قبل و....

----------


## Rubiker

> روز شمار کنکور 1402 
> فایل پیوست 101352
> 
> پشمام!!!!
> یعنی الان هر کی شروع کنه شروع صفری از بهمن محسوب میشه؟ پس چرا کسی تاپیک نمیزنه از الان بخونم میشه؟!!!!


چون فقط اختصاصیاس :Yahoo (76): 
اواخر مهر اینا ان شالله :Yahoo (76):

----------


## loading

> کنکور دی حدود 160 روز دیگست
> تا اون موقع رتبه 3500 کنکور دی (که باید 500 میشد جای 3500) داره سعی میکنه با زدن 4 تا دونه تست بیشتر درگیر حواشی نشه و تراز کل کنکورش که قراره با تراز پایین سوابق تحصیلیش به فنـای اعظم بره رو جبران کنه. مشاورشم بهش میگه آفرین عموییی باریکلا که درگیر حواشی نشدی. ولی ای دل غافل که با معدل 20 خیلیا قراره رتبه کنکورشون نابود بشه سر اجرای این مصوبه. ضرر اصلی رو همین بچه هایی که معدل بالای 19.5 دارن میکنن و این رو نهایت 180 روز دیگه همه خواهند فهمید.


یعنی واقعا هیچ راهی برای جلوگیری از ****** رفتن وجود نداره؟ پس 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود ملت چجوری قبول شدن؟ یعنی همشون معدل 20 بودن و کنکورشونو هم ترکونده بودن؟  



البته چیزی که یادمه 94 کنکور شدیدا سختی بود، در حدی که زیست بالای 90 نداشتیم و این یعنی با وجود درصد های پایین ترازدهی عالی داده

----------


## S.akbari

> کنکور دی حدود 160 روز دیگست
> تا اون موقع رتبه 3500 کنکور دی (که باید 500 میشد جای 3500) داره سعی میکنه با زدن 4 تا دونه تست بیشتر درگیر حواشی نشه و تراز کل کنکورش که قراره با تراز پایین سوابق تحصیلیش به فنـای اعظم بره رو جبران کنه. مشاورشم بهش میگه آفرین عموییی باریکلا که درگیر حواشی نشدی. ولی ای دل غافل که با معدل 20 خیلیا قراره رتبه کنکورشون نابود بشه سر اجرای این مصوبه. ضرر اصلی رو همین بچه هایی که معدل بالای 19.5 دارن میکنن و این رو نهایت 180 روز دیگه همه خواهند فهمید.


پس الان چاره چیه؟شما جای یه کنکوریه ۱۴۰۲ بودی چیکار میکردی؟قطعا که ۹۰ درصد بچه ها مخالفن ولی باید حق داد بهشون که درگیر اعتراض نشن چون فایده ای نداره چه قدر قبل از ابلاغ بچه ها نارضایتی داشتن؟الان که ابلاغ شده چیکار کنن جز یه امید واهی براشون هیچی نمونده

----------


## S.akbari

> یعنی واقعا هیچ راهی برای جلوگیری از ****** رفتن وجود نداره؟ پس 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود ملت چجوری قبول شدن؟ یعنی همشون معدل 20 بودن و کنکورشونو هم ترکونده بودن؟  
> 
> 
> 
> البته چیزی که یادمه 94 کنکور شدیدا سختی بود، در حدی که زیست بالای 90 نداشتیم و این یعنی با وجود درصد های پایین ترازدهی عالی داده


قبول شدن ولی خیلی کم در نظر بگیر که سال ۹۴ تاثیر معدل ۲۵ درصد بود نه ۴۰ درصد و روال کنکور تغییری نکرده بود عمومیا بودن نه مثل ۱۴۰۲ که از بیخ تغییرش دادن

----------


## S.akbari

> یعنی واقعا هیچ راهی برای جلوگیری از ****** رفتن وجود نداره؟ پس 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود ملت چجوری قبول شدن؟ یعنی همشون معدل 20 بودن و کنکورشونو هم ترکونده بودن؟  
> 
> 
> 
> البته چیزی که یادمه 94 کنکور شدیدا سختی بود، در حدی که زیست بالای 90 نداشتیم و این یعنی با وجود درصد های پایین ترازدهی عالی داده


قبول شدن ولی خیلی کم در نظر بگیر که سال ۹۴ تاثیر معدل ۲۵ درصد بود نه ۴۰ درصد و روال کنکور تغییری نکرده بود عمومیا بودن نه مثل ۱۴۰۲ که از بیخ تغییرش دادن

----------


## S.akbari

> کنکور 94 ، 4 تا عمومی داشت که مجموع نمراتش در صورت بالا بودن تا حدی جبران میکرد تاثیر قطعی رو (خیلیا با درصد عمومی بالا جبران کردن تاثیر قطعی رو که تازه 40 درصدم نبود*)
> کنکور 94 آخر دی وقتی اون رتبه برتر هنوز یه دونه آزمون جامع مشابه کنکور نزده بود برگزار نشد.
> کنکور 94 امکان ترمیم برای نظام قدیمی که نمراتش خوب نبود وجود داشت. نه اینکه بدون هیچ زیرساختی بیان یهویی بگن نظام قدیم بیاد 100 درصد کنکورش ملاک شه یا بیاد سوابق جدید ایجاد کنه.
> کنکور 94 دیپلمه 84 به قبل در این حد نداشتیم. حدود 200 هزار نظام قدیمی دیپلمه 97 به قبل نداشتیم.
> در ضمن نقش عمومی ها تو هیچ کنکوری مثل کنکور های اخیر در رتبه سازی پررنگ نبوده،
> فقط کافیه برید نرم افزار های تخمین یه امتحانی کنید،
> مثلا برید تخمین کانون، تمام درصد های عمومی رو صفر و تمام اختصاصی ها رو 50 بگذارید، یک بار کنکور 94 اینکارو انجام بدید و یک بار برای کنکور 99 که از نظر رقابت و سختی سوالات تقریبا هم سطح با 94 قرار میگیره:
> 99: رتبه 6000 میده
> 94: رتبه 2500 میده
> ...


دقیقا....سال های قبل با درصدای ۷۰_۸۰ عمومی درصدای ۳۰_۴۰ تخصصی رو جبران میکردن و این کارنامه شانس پزشکی آزاد و پردیس داشت ولی الان کار بسیار برای همه سخت شده چون طبیعتا با حذف عمومی باید تخصصی ها بالای ۶۰ باشه حداقل اگر معدلت بالای ۱۹ نباشه که واویلا

----------


## S.akbari

> من اگه جای کنکوری 402 بودم تا نهایت اواخر آبان امسال دچار بیماری ها و اختلالات روانی شدید شده بودم و بستری بودم و نیازی نبود کنکور بدم.


[FONT=Book Antiqua][SIZE=4]خدا هیچ کافر و مسلمونی رو کنکوری ۱۴۰۲ نکنه

----------


## S.akbari

> من اگه جای کنکوری 402 بودم تا نهایت اواخر آبان امسال دچار بیماری ها و اختلالات روانی شدید شده بودم و بستری بودم و نیازی نبود کنکور بدم.


بنظرم بهترین راه اینه که در اقدامی هماهنگ بچه ها در کنکور دی ۱۴۰۱ شرکت نکنن حداقل  یکم به خودشون بیان البته بعید میدونم این کنکور دی ظاهرش خیلی وسوسه کنندس

----------


## farzaddd

> بنظرم بهترین راه اینه که در اقدامی هماهنگ بچه ها در کنکور دی ۱۴۰۱ شرکت نکنن حداقل  یکم به خودشون بیان البته بعید میدونم این کنکور دی ظاهرش خیلی وسوسه کنندس


یه سری از کنکوریا آماده ان همین دی ماه کارو تموم کنن،این طرح بعد کنکور ۴۰۲ لغو میشه

----------


## S.akbari

> یه سری از کنکوریا آماده ان همین دی ماه کارو تموم کنن،این طرح بعد کنکور ۴۰۲ لغو میشه


به چه قیمتی؟به قیمت از دست رفتن یه سال؟

----------


## R64

> یه سری از کنکوریا آماده ان همین دی ماه کارو تموم کنن،این طرح بعد کنکور ۴۰۲ لغو میشه


کمتر کسی تا دی میرسونه که کل دوازدهمو ببنده از بین دوازدهمیا، من خودم فک نمیکنم بتونم ۲ فصل اخر زیست و فیزیکو برسونم که خوب ببندمشون (ماسمالیشن میشه کرد ولی خطرناکه) حالا ریاضی و شیمیو میشه یه کاری کرد، از اون ور ما تو خود دی نوبت اول کوفتی رو هم داریم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## S.akbari

> کمتر کسی تا دی میرسونه که کل دوازدهمو ببنده از بین دوازدهمیا، من خودم فک نمیکنم بتونم ۲ فصل اخر زیست و فیزیکو برسونم که خوب ببندمشون (ماسمالیشن میشه کرد ولی خطرناکه) حالا ریاضی و شیمیو میشه یه کاری کرد، از اون ور ما تو خود دی نوبت اول کوفتی رو هم داریم


این کنکور دی برای پشت کنکوری ها مناسبه اجباری نیست دوازدهمی ها کنکور دی رو بدن شما میتونید با آرامش خاطر تیر کنکور بدی البته میتونی دی هم آزمایشی کنکور بدی

----------


## farzaddd

> کمتر کسی تا دی میرسونه که کل دوازدهمو ببنده از بین دوازدهمیا، من خودم فک نمیکنم بتونم ۲ فصل اخر زیست و فیزیکو برسونم که خوب ببندمشون (ماسمالیشن میشه کرد ولی خطرناکه) حالا ریاضی و شیمیو میشه یه کاری کرد، از اون ور ما تو خود دی نوبت اول کوفتی رو هم داریم


ولی اگر کسی نترسه و خوب بخونه ممکنه قبول شه

----------


## R64

> این کنکور دی برای پشت کنکوری ها مناسبه اجباری نیست دوازدهمی ها کنکور دی رو بدن شما میتونید با آرامش خاطر تیر کنکور بدی البته میتونی دی هم آزمایشی کنکور بدی


می‌دونم ولی بدیش اینه که اگه ما نتونیم دی کارو تموم کنیم باید استرس کنکور و زیر بیست نگرفتن تو نهایی رو باید باهم تحمل کنیم، نسل سوخته که سهله جزغاله در راهه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## S.akbari

> می‌دونم ولی بدیش اینه که اگه ما نتونیم دی کارو تموم کنیم باید استرس کنکور و زیر بیست نگرفتن تو نهایی رو باید باهم تحمل کنیم، نسل سوخته که سهله جزغاله در راهه


واقعا....خیلی اوضاع بده ولی چه میشه کرد؟ برای رسیدن به هدف باید سختی های زیادشو که نسبت به کنکوری قبلی زیاد شده به جون خرید...شما شهریور ترمیم معدل کن و کنکور دی رو آزمایشی شرکت کن تیر کنکور بده که استرسشو با هم نکشی

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> بنظرم بهترین راه اینه که در اقدامی هماهنگ بچه ها در کنکور دی ۱۴۰۱ شرکت نکنن حداقل  یکم به خودشون بیان البته بعید میدونم این کنکور دی ظاهرش خیلی وسوسه کنندس


اگر دی بخان کنکور بگیرن، هر کی کنکور دی بده، پول و وقتشو دور ریخته
چون سوالاش ک بعدا میشه دانلود کرد و بعد بشینی بزنی، بعد هم ،مطمینا خیلیا نتیجه خوب نمیگیرن.از طرفی وقتی پذیرش یکبار هست، چکاریه که بری دوبار کنکور بدی، چون تو عملا برای خوندنو تحلیلیو تستو ازمونو جمبندی و حداقل یه کنکور رو از دست میدی
یه چیز دیگم که هست مطمینا نتیجه کنکور تیر شما از دی شما  برای امسال بهتره میشه، البته اگر بخونی
بعد، مثلا کنکور تیرو خراب کردی، مطمینا اگر بخونی ، دی نتیجه خوب میگیری، اما چون پذیرش یکی هست، تیر هم میتونی کنکور بدی، اونوقت نتیجه بهترم میشه اگه بیشتر بخونی :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): میبینید چه بساطیه
خداییش این چه مصوبه ایه اخه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): دربو داغونه.بخانم اجرا کنن زود میرسن به جایی که نمیشه عملا اینکارارو انجام داد

----------


## S.akbari

> وای توروخدا اسم اقدام هماهنگ عدم شرکت در کنکور نیار یاد کنکور 99 میفتم
> نه این کارا هیچ فایده ای نداره
> به نظرم بهتره کسی که میخواد کنکور دی شرکت کنه تا نهایت آخر آذر امسال بره یه نقطه دور افتاده وسط کوهستان جایی که اینترنت نباشه و بشینه بدون در نظر گرفتن شرایط جدید کنکور بکوب بخونه بعد از کوهستان برگرده خونه بزنه اخبار ببینه چه گلی باید به سر بگیره. (در غیر این صورت تضمین دیوانه شدن میدم برای کسی هر روز اخبار این کنکور رو چک کنه + شروع صفر از بهمن 401)


آره بچه ها رو دارن بمباران خبری میکنن اونم خبرای تنش زا واقعا خودشون نمیدونن این مصاحبه ها واطلاعیه ها چه قدر به بچه ها استرس وارد میکنه؟البته که میدونن از من و شما هم بهتر میدونن فقط سوال این جاست که معنای این مصاحبه های تاکیدی پورعباس که هر روز میاد جزییات مصوبه میگه چیه؟در حالی که هنوز هیچیش تقریبا مشخص نیست

----------


## S.akbari

> اگر دی بخان کنکور بگیرن، هر کی کنکور دی بده، پول و وقتشو دور ریخته
> چون سوالاش ک بعدا میشه دانلود کرد و بعد بشینی بزنی، بعد هم ،مطمینا خیلیا نتیجه خوب نمیگیرن.از طرفی وقتی پذیرش یکبار هست، چکاریه که بری دوبار کنکور بدی، چون تو عملا برای خوندنو تحلیلیو تستو ازمونو جمبندی و حداقل یه کنکور رو از دست میدی
> یه چیز دیگم که هست مطمینا نتیجه کنکور تیر شما از دی شما  برای امسال بهتره میشه، البته اگر بخونی
> بعد، مثلا کنکور تیرو خراب کردی، مطمینا اگر بخونی ، دی نتیجه خوب میگیری، اما چون پذیرش یکی هست، تیر هم میتونی کنکور بدی، اونوقت نتیجه بهترم میشه اگه بیشتر بخونیمیبینید چه بساطیه
> خداییش این چه مصوبه ایه اخهدربو داغونه.بخانم اجرا کنن زود میرسن به جایی که نمیشه عملا اینکارارو انجام داد


تا دو سالم نتیجه اعتبار داره!!!!!!یعنی دقیقا چطوری؟یعنی تو اون دوسال مثلا یکی پیدا نمیشه بیاد رتبه دو سال پیش تو رو بگیره؟اونوقت تکلیف اونی که دو سال پیش رتبش همون بوده چی میشه؟؟؟

----------


## S.akbari

> ما سه دسته دانش آموز داریم که کنکور دی رو میزنن می ترکونن:
> 1- پشت کنکوری قوی و احتمالا متوسط
> یکی که امسال با رتبه 4000 نه اصلا 6000 منطقه (زیر 30-35کا حتی 40-45کا کشوری) پشت میمونه فکر نمی کنم نیاز به یک سال زمان برای پشت موندن داشته باشه، این بچه ها عمدتا همه درس ها رو حداقل دو-سه دور قبلا بستن و بخاطر یکسری مشکلات خاص و ریزه کاری ها (مثلا عدم مدیریت درست سر جلسه یا تایم کم برای جامع زدن و جمع بندی و ...) امسال نتونستن موفق عمل کنند. خب این دوستان وقتی می بینن کنکور قراره دی ماه برگزار شه و کلی دانش آموز دوازدهمی قراره از رقابت خط بخورن نمیرن یه گوشه بخوابن تا دوازدهمی های بیچاره بهشون برسن، قاعدتا در 5 ماه آینده یکی دو سه کتاب آزمونی + حداقل 30-40 تا آزمون جامع مشتی تالیفی مشابه کنکور حل میکنند نتیجتا با بازیابی اطلاعات سطح کلی فعلی شون رو به مراتب ارتقا میدن و مثلا اگر طرف داخل کنکور 1401 زیست زده 35 میتونه تا دی ماه سال آینده به درصد زیست 60 حتی 70 هم برسه.
> 
> 2-دانش آموزان دوازدهمی خاص که از همین الآن مشخصه رتبه میشن
> یکسری مدارس خاص کشور (بویژه در تهران و تبریز و مشهد و ...) همیشه طوری روی دانش آموزان شون کار میکنن که نگاه که می کنی می بینی دانش آموز در سال های پایه و تا قبل از شروع دوازدهم تونسته کل کنکور رو یک دور اصولی جمع کنه، یکسری دانش آموزان هم هستند که جدای از برنامه مدرسه شون همیشه از بقیه دانش آموزان جلو بودند، اینها معمولا تا قبل شروع آزمون های مهر موسسات تونستن حداقل یک دور کامل تمام دروس رو جمع کنند و با این دیدگاه در آزمون های آزمایشی شرکت می کنند که خب برم تو فرجه 2 هفته ای قلم چی دو سه تا کتاب آزمونی مشتی بزنم و سه روز قبل آزمون هم آزمون های مشابه سال های قبل رو کار کنم و حالا جمعه هم برم یه کانون بدم تا ببینم دیگه چه ضعف و ایرادی باقی مونده تا رفع شه، در واقع اینها نمیان برنامه کانون رو مثل بقیه دانش آموزان بگذارن جلو روشون و حالا تازه ببینن چی باید این هفته شروع کنن به خوندن، صرفا آزمون میدن تا اطلاعات قبلی رو مورد سنجش قرار بدن و ایرادات شون که اتفاقا دیگه بواسطه زدن n تا آزمون داخل خونه زیاد هم نیست پیدا و رفع بشه که همین ها هم وقتی نگاه میکنی دارن تراز بالای 7000 قلم چی رو کسب میکنن. از این بچه ها هر وقت کنکور بگیرن آمادن. حتی جامع زدن رو هم این بچه ها اکثرشون از دی و بهمن شروع میکنن ولی یه دانش آموز معمولی (مثلا تراز 6100) وقتی نگاه میکنی می بینی قشنگ جامع زدن رو انداخته واسه اردیبهشت یا خرداد.
> 
> 3- نظام قدیمی ها و تغییر رشته ای های قدر
> مثال زیاد داریم از افرادی که مثلا از رشته ریاضی با رتبه های خفن میان کنکور میدن. یکی مثل رستگار رحمانی با بیس قوی و ریاضی فیزیک عالی همون 5 ماه هم زیاده واسش تا رتبه برتر شه یا حداقل رتبه خوبی داخل تجربی یا رشته های دیگه بیاره و این افراد در کنکور های اخیر زیاد شده تعدادشون.
> ...


منم نظام قدیمم ولی هنوز هیچی رو برای ما مشخص نکردن تنها چیزی که میدونم اینه که فقط میخوام کنکور رو برای دی تموم کنم البته که باید معدلموترمیم کنم اگر بگن باید ترمیم کنن نظام قدیما...

----------


## S.akbari

> کنکور 95
> تا خرداد 95 هنوز دقیق مشخص نبود تاثیر قطعیه یا مثبت
> 
> اینم احتمالا همینه
> منتها این کنکور دی ماه نیاز به ثبت نام آبان داره پس اگر قرار باشه اجرا شه تا نهایت آبان امسال فرصت دارن با روح و روان بچه ها بازی کنند و این خبر خوبیه.


من فکر میکنم از زمان اعلام نتایج شهریور به بعد دیگه باید منتظر اخبار جالبی باشیم نمی دونم چرا ولی حس میکنم این همه بمباران خبری به دانشگاه رفتن بچه ها بی ربط نیست بنظرم میخوان با این تنش زایی ها کاری کنن که همین امسال خیلی ها راهی دانشگاه بشن بعد شهریور احتمالا شاهد حرف ها اطلاعیه های منطقی تری خواهیم بود

----------


## paariisa

من دارم میمیرم از استرس . از یه مشاوری پرسیدم تکلیف نظام قدیما چی میشه؟ گفت آخر شهریور معلوم میشه . من که میمیرم تا اون موقع . حالا چی کار کنم ترمیم معدل و؟

----------


## S.akbari

> من دارم میمیرم از استرس . از یه مشاوری پرسیدم تکلیف نظام قدیما چی میشه؟ گفت آخر شهریور معلوم میشه . من که میمیرم تا اون موقع . حالا چی کار کنم ترمیم معدل و؟


عزیزم تنها چیزی که از دستمون برمیاد حفظ آرامش و خوندن خوب تخصصی هاس تا ببینیم واسه شهریور قراره چی بشه

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> ما سه دسته دانش آموز داریم که کنکور دی رو میزنن می ترکونن:
> 1- پشت کنکوری قوی و احتمالا متوسط
> یکی که امسال با رتبه 4000 نه اصلا 6000 منطقه (زیر 30-35کا حتی 40-45کا کشوری) پشت میمونه فکر نمی کنم نیاز به یک سال زمان برای پشت موندن داشته باشه، این بچه ها عمدتا همه درس ها رو حداقل دو-سه دور قبلا بستن و بخاطر یکسری مشکلات خاص و ریزه کاری ها (مثلا عدم مدیریت درست سر جلسه یا تایم کم برای جامع زدن و جمع بندی و ...) امسال نتونستن موفق عمل کنند. خب این دوستان وقتی می بینن کنکور قراره دی ماه برگزار شه و کلی دانش آموز دوازدهمی قراره از رقابت خط بخورن نمیرن یه گوشه بخوابن تا دوازدهمی های بیچاره بهشون برسن، قاعدتا در 5 ماه آینده یکی دو سه کتاب آزمونی + حداقل 30-40 تا آزمون جامع مشتی تالیفی مشابه کنکور حل میکنند نتیجتا با بازیابی اطلاعات سطح کلی فعلی شون رو به مراتب ارتقا میدن و مثلا اگر طرف داخل کنکور 1401 زیست زده 35 میتونه تا دی ماه سال آینده به درصد زیست 60 حتی 70 هم برسه.
> 
> 2-دانش آموزان دوازدهمی خاص که از همین الآن مشخصه رتبه میشن
> یکسری مدارس خاص کشور (بویژه در تهران و تبریز و مشهد و ...) همیشه طوری روی دانش آموزان شون کار میکنن که نگاه که می کنی می بینی دانش آموز در سال های پایه و تا قبل از شروع دوازدهم تونسته کل کنکور رو یک دور اصولی جمع کنه، یکسری دانش آموزان هم هستند که جدای از برنامه مدرسه شون همیشه از بقیه دانش آموزان جلو بودند، اینها معمولا تا قبل شروع آزمون های مهر موسسات تونستن حداقل یک دور کامل تمام دروس رو جمع کنند و با این دیدگاه در آزمون های آزمایشی شرکت می کنند که خب برم تو فرجه 2 هفته ای قلم چی دو سه تا کتاب آزمونی مشتی بزنم و سه روز قبل آزمون هم آزمون های مشابه سال های قبل رو کار کنم و حالا جمعه هم برم یه کانون بدم تا ببینم دیگه چه ضعف و ایرادی باقی مونده تا رفع شه، در واقع اینها نمیان برنامه کانون رو مثل بقیه دانش آموزان بگذارن جلو روشون و حالا تازه ببینن چی باید این هفته شروع کنن به خوندن، صرفا آزمون میدن تا اطلاعات قبلی رو مورد سنجش قرار بدن و ایرادات شون که اتفاقا دیگه بواسطه زدن n تا آزمون داخل خونه زیاد هم نیست پیدا و رفع بشه که همین ها هم وقتی نگاه میکنی دارن تراز بالای 7000 قلم چی رو کسب میکنن. از این بچه ها هر وقت کنکور بگیرن آمادن. حتی جامع زدن رو هم این بچه ها اکثرشون از دی و بهمن شروع میکنن ولی یه دانش آموز معمولی (مثلا تراز 6100) وقتی نگاه میکنی می بینی قشنگ جامع زدن رو انداخته واسه اردیبهشت یا خرداد.
> 
> 3- نظام قدیمی ها و تغییر رشته ای های قدر
> مثال زیاد داریم از افرادی که مثلا از رشته ریاضی با رتبه های خفن میان کنکور میدن. یکی مثل رستگار رحمانی با بیس قوی و ریاضی فیزیک عالی همون 5 ماه هم زیاده واسش تا رتبه برتر شه یا حداقل رتبه خوبی داخل تجربی یا رشته های دیگه بیاره و این افراد در کنکور های اخیر زیاد شده تعدادشون.
> ...


احسنت بر این تحلیل. درسته
اما یچیزی هست, خیلی از مثلا 10000نفر میخورن ب مانع جدی بنام ترمیم معدل اگه معدلشون زیر 20باشه یا حالا 19.75:yahoo .نادری میدونه این مصوبه یعنی انحراف.بیچاره تک نفره داره خودشو ب ابو اتیش میزنه ک فاجعه رخ نده// الان نمایندها تمام باید همجا رو پر کنن از اعتراض و زمینو زمانو بهم بریزن ک این فاجعه بسر ملت نیاد.(35):

----------


## S.akbari

> احسنت بر این تحلیل. درسته
> اما یچیزی هست, خیلی از مثلا 10000نفر میخورن ب مانع جدی بنام ترمیم معدل اگه معدلشون زیر 20باشه یا حالا 19.75:yahoo .نادری میدونه این مصوبه یعنی انحراف.بیچاره تک نفره داره خودشو ب ابو اتیش میزنه ک فاجعه رخ نده// الان نمایندها تمام باید همجا رو پر کنن از اعتراض و زمینو زمانو بهم بریزن ک این فاجعه بسر ملت نیاد.(35):


ولی اعتراض مخالفان خیلی جدی نیست صداشون خیلی شنیده نمیشه در حالی که خیلی زیاده

----------


## Arnold

اورین اورین همینجا وقت تلف کنید 
خوبه دوس دارم :Yahoo (111):

----------


## farzaddd

> اورین اورین همینجا وقت تلف کنید 
> خوبه دوس دارم


درسته اینجا هم وقت تلف کنیه،اما وقت تلف کردن اصلی رو بعد تلاش زیادت تو نتایج کنکور بیشتر خواهیم دید،کلا کنکور دیگه یک درصد هم عدالت نخواهد داشت ،کنکور با این وضع یعنی رقابت بین تیرهوشان

----------


## ha.hg

نمیدونم یه حسی بهم میگه تاثیر مثبته . 
اینا صبر میکنن انتخاب رشته تموم بشه و یه سری ها از کنکور حذف بشن بعد تکلیف معین میکنن.
هستن کسایی  که امسال از رو ناچاری انتخاب رشته کنن و برن.. :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Nazi__

سلام بچه ها میدونم بی ربطه به موضوع ببخشید اما میشه یکی بگه امسال رتبه ۸۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ کشوریش حدودا چند بوده ؟

----------


## Nazi__

سلام به نظر شما ۸۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ بوم زاهدان امسال دارو یا پزشکی میاره؟

----------


## Arnold

> درسته اینجا هم وقت تلف کنیه،اما وقت تلف کردن اصلی رو بعد تلاش زیادت تو نتایج کنکور بیشتر خواهیم دید،کلا کنکور دیگه یک درصد هم عدالت نخواهد داشت ،کنکور با این وضع یعنی رقابت بین تیرهوشان


چاره ای نیست به هر حال ما که قراره کنکور بدیم و بریم دانشگاه
بزار در حد توان بخونیم بجای چه کنم چه کنم .

یا در نهایت گند زده میشه به رتبمون که اکه نخونیم افتضاح تر هم میشه ،یا طی یک حرکت عجیب بر شرط معدل پیروز میشیم 
یا ترمیم میزارن میریم ترمیم
یا میگن واسه نظام قدیم کنکور صد درصده

حالا شما بگو جان مارا ز غم چاره چیست ؟
آفرین پس بشین بخون در سکوت محض

----------


## imgh_zl

سلام خوب هستید؟
بچه ها کسی طرح درس اساتید تاملند و کلاسینو رو داره؟

----------


## loading

برای دیپلمه قبل ۸۴ و تغییر رشته منطقیه که تاثیر کنکور ۱۰۰ در نظر گرفته بشه چون هیچ سابقه قابل تطبیقی ندارن ولی خیلی بعیده برای نظام قدیمی قبل ۹۷ تاثیر ۱۰۰ درصد بشه، چون نظام قدیم قبل ۹۷ تعداد زیادی از درسا سوم دبیرستان نهایی بوده، احتمالا سوم دبیرستان نهایی رو معادل دوازدهم نهایی در نظر میگیرن


البته اینو بگم من از سبطی هم پرسیدم و اونم همینو گفت که نظام قدیم قبل ۹۷ کامله سوابق تحصیلیش


بیخود به خودتون دلخوشی ندین

----------


## Ali54333

کسی میدونه چرا معدل دیپلم برای انتخاب رشته زده صفر؟باید چه کنم

----------


## S.akbari

> برای دیپلمه قبل ۸۴ و تغییر رشته منطقیه که تاثیر کنکور ۱۰۰ در نظر گرفته بشه چون هیچ سابقه قابل تطبیقی ندارن ولی خیلی بعیده برای نظام قدیمی قبل ۹۷ تاثیر ۱۰۰ درصد بشه، چون نظام قدیم قبل ۹۷ تعداد زیادی از درسا سوم دبیرستان نهایی بوده، احتمالا سوم دبیرستان نهایی رو معادل دوازدهم نهایی در نظر میگیرن
> 
> 
> البته اینو بگم من از سبطی هم پرسیدم و اونم همینو گفت که نظام قدیم قبل ۹۷ کامله سوابق تحصیلیش
> 
> 
> بیخود به خودتون دلخوشی ندین


اگر واقعا بخوان سوابق تاثیر بدن چون برای نظام قدیما معدل سوم دبیرستانشون نهاییه نه پیش دانشگاهی که معادل دوازدهمه اگر قرار باشه دوازهمو تاثیر بدن نظام قدیمی قبل ۹۷ امتحان پیش دانشگاهیش فقط دو سه تا نهایی داشت اونم نه به صورت‌ کشوری اگر اشتباه نکنم  اینطوری بخوای نگاه کنی نظام قدیم ۹۷ هم سوابق نداره اصلا چیو بیاد امتحان بده؟کسی که سال ها از کتاباش دور بوده و معدل زمانش تاثیری نداشته ؟بخوانم ترمیم بذارن برای یازدهم باید بذارن نه دوازدهم

----------


## Arnold

یا اونقدر جسارت داشته باشید که متحد بشیم و اوضاع رو تغیر بدیم
که بعید میدونم
یا بشین درستو بخون و دم نزن

تا کی قراره راجب اگر اگر اگر ها صحبت کنید

----------


## S.akbari

> یا اونقدر جسارت داشته باشید که متحد بشیم و اوضاع رو تغیر بدیم
> که بعید میدونم
> یا بشین درستو بخون و دم نزن
> 
> تا کی قراره راجب اگر اگر اگر ها صحبت کنید


وقتی قراره وارد شرایطی بشیم که هیچ بردی توش نیست نمیشه بی تفاوت گذشت در ضمن اوضاع امسال با تاثیر قطعی های سال های پیش فرق میکنه اونا فقط تاثیر قطعی داشتن اونم ققط ۲۵ درصد دروس عمومی داشتن که میتونستن خودشونو بالا بکشن حذف زیر گروه و تغییر ضرایب نداشتن پس اوضاع امسال واقعا متفاوته میدونم در نهایت درس خوندن باید الویت اول و آخر باشه ولی واقعا تغییرات و ضررش به حدیه که نمیشه روشون چشم بست الان فکر کردین معدل بیستا میبرن؟نه قراره خیلی از اونام ضرر کنن خیلیم ضرر کنن

----------


## S.akbari

> تطبیق قبلا برای افرادی انجام میشد که به هر دلیلی موفق به دریافت گواهینامه پایان تحصیلات دوره پیش دانشگاهی نشده بودند که دروس سال دوازدهم نظام جدید را برابر با دروس پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم در نظر گرفته اند
> 
> 
> بند 5-1 : فارغ التحصیلان دوره متوسطه شاخه نظری شیوه نیم سالی – واحدی و سالی- واحدی که موفق به دریافت گواهینامه پایان تحصیلات دوره پیش دانشگاهی نشده اند(سابقه تحصيل در پیش دانشگاهی دارند ندارند، می توانند متناظر با رشته تحصیلی قبلی خود پس از تطبيق دروس پیش دانشگاهی با پایه دوازدهم مطابق جداول شماره الف 5،1 الی هـ – 5،1 در امتحان دروس مربوط در پایه دوازدهم شرکت و با رعایت مقررات، گواهینامه پایان تحصیلات دوره دوم متوسطه را دریافت کنند.
> 
> حالا سوابق تحصیلی مربوط به امتحانات نهایی استانی پیش دانشگاهی کامل نیست. (فقط 4 تا درسش نهایی برگزار شده) پس چطور سبطی میگه نظام قدیم سوابقش کامله؟! سوابق تحصیلی سال سوم در فرایند تطبیق معادل با دروس سال یازدهمه نه دوازدهم!
> اگر این بین سازمان سنجش حرفی از ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم بیاره به نظر من مستقیم داره میگه برید برای خودتون یه سوابق تحصیلی کامل از دروس سال دوازدهم بسازید (چراکه سوابق امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی کامل نیست)
> *حالا سوال من از شما اینه:*
> چه فرقی هست بین دیپلمه 97 به قبل با دیپلمه 84 به قبل در ساخت سوابق تحصیلی جدید؟!!!


بنظرم فرقش فقط همون دو سه تا نهایی پیش دانشگاهیه که مثلا بیان بگن تاثیر سوابق ۵ درصد البته یادم نمیاد نهایی کشوری بودن یا استانی ولی قشنگ یادم میاد نهایی سال سوم چه تقلب و چه سفارشایی که واسه معدل نمیشد اونم وقتی که هنوز تاثیر قطعی نبود اونم تو شهرای کوچیک تر که آشنا بازی بیداد میکنه

----------


## S.akbari

> سلام به نظر شما ۸۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ بوم زاهدان امسال دارو یا پزشکی میاره؟


پزشکی نه تا سه چهار هزار میشه ولی برای پیرا پزشکی شانس خیلی خوبی دارید

----------


## Carolin

عزیزانم وقتی شرط محرومیت روزانه رم حذف کردن دقیقا کی قراره از کنکور حذف بشه تا خبر جدید بدن؟

با تعداد کم نظام قدیمیا (زیر 20هزارتا حتی زیر دهزارتا!)  خیلی بعیده ملزم به ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی بشن 
ولی حتی اگر نشدن هم وقتی خدایی میگه 20هزارتا معدل بیست داریم الزاما باید برن سابقه درست کنن 
چون اون 20 هزارتا برای 40 درصد کنکور میجنگن و اینا باید برای 100 درصد بجنگن و با سختی سوالای کنکور مشخصه که از همین الان باختن

سومین ومهمترین نکته! بااین افزایش ظرفیتایی که دارن میدن مگه قراره توی چیزی هم  رقابت باشه که کنکور برگزار شه؟
مث کنکور ریاضی صرفا برای دانشگاههای تهران فقط کنکور میگیرن! همین
+
پ.ن:امسال که معدل موثر شده اون آمارمیره رو 40 هزارتا!)

----------


## S.akbari

> عزیزانم وقتی شرط محرومیت روزانه رم حذف کردن دقیقا کی قراره از کنکور حذف بشه تا خبر جدید بدن؟
> 
> با تعداد کم نظام قدیمیا (زیر 20هزارتا حتی زیر دهزارتا!)  خیلی بعیده ملزم به ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی بشن 
> ولی حتی اگر نشدن هم وقتی خدایی میگه 20هزارتا معدل بیست داریم الزاما باید برن سابقه درست کنن 
> چون اون 20 هزارتا برای 40 درصد کنکور میجنگن و اینا باید برای 100 درصد بجنگن و با سختی سوالای کنکور مشخصه که از همین الان باختن
> 
> سومین ومهمترین نکته! بااین افزایش ظرفیتایی که دارن میدن مگه قراره توی چیزی هم  رقابت باشه که کنکور برگزار شه؟
> مث کنکور ریاضی صرفا برای دانشگاههای تهران فقط کنکور میگیرن! همین
> +
> پ.ن:امسال که معدل موثر شده اون آمارمیره رو 40 هزارتا!)


اتفاقا تاثیر ندادن سابقه به نفع نظام قدیمی هاس چون فقط درسا رو تستی محور میخونن و مجبور نیست هم تستی بخونن هم تشریحی مثل کنکوری سالهای قبل میشه براشون ولی افزایش ظرفیت بیشتر برای تعهدیاس که شرایط سختی داره نگران نباش حالا حالاها پزشکی جا داره واسه پر شدن

----------


## Carolin

> اتفاقا تاثیر ندادن سابقه به نفع نظام قدیمی هاس چون فقط درسا رو تستی محور میخونن و مجبور نیست هم تستی بخونن هم تشریحی مثل کنکوری سالهای قبل میشه براشون ولی افزایش ظرفیت بیشتر برای تعهدیاس که شرایط سختی داره نگران نباش حالا حالاها پزشکی جا داره واسه پر شدن


فارغ التحصیلای ن جدید هم میتونن اینکارو بکنن

+

حرفای مجید حسینیُ مسئولین دانشگاه آزادُ تکرار میکنید ! یا براساس فکت بگید یا یه نگاه به سابقه از تبُ تاب افتادن مهندسیا بندازید تا متوجه حرفم بشید

----------


## farzaddd

درسته تاثیر معدل برای نظام قدیم نباشه و تاثیر کنکور  صددرصد شه شاید تو تراز کمک کنه ولی اینم درنظر بگیرید که طرف همون ۴۰ درصدیو که نداره باید تو کنکور جبران کنه که اینم مصیبته

----------


## S.akbari

> فارغ التحصیلای ن جدید هم میتونن اینکارو بکنن
> 
> +
> 
> حرفای مجید حسینیُ مسئولین دانشگاه آزادُ تکرار میکنید ! یا براساس فکت بگید یا یه نگاه به سابقه از تبُ تاب افتادن مهندسیا بندازید تا متوجه حرفم بشید


من اصلا حرفای مجید حسینی رو گوش ندادم که بدونم چی میگه....خانم محترم ما در مناطق محروم کمبود پزشک داریم پزشک به صورت عادلانه در کشور توزیع نشده به همین دلیله که ظرفیت تعهدیا امسال حدود ۱۶۰۰ تا افزایش داشته چون میخوان پزشک تعهدی بمونه تو مناطق محروم حرفتون درباره نظام جدیدو نفهمیدم

----------


## S.akbari

> درسته تاثیر معدل برای نظام قدیم نباشه و تاثیر کنکور  صددرصد شه شاید تو تراز کمک کنه ولی اینم درنظر بگیرید که طرف همون ۴۰ درصدیو که نداره باید تو کنکور جبران کنه که اینم مصیبته


نه اونجوری نیست کلا ۱۰۰ درصد میشه آزمون جوری تراز میدن که با کسی که هم معدل بوده هم کنکوری یکسان بشید نگران اونش نباشید کاش اینکارو بکنن دیگه استرس ترمیم معدل نباشه

----------


## Carolin

> من اصلا حرفای مجید حسینی رو گوش ندادم که بدونم چی میگه....خانم محترم ما در مناطق محروم کمبود پزشک داریم پزشک به صورت عادلانه در کشور توزیع نشده به همین دلیله که ظرفیت تعهدیا امسال حدود ۱۶۰۰ تا افزایش داشته چون میخوان پزشک تعهدی بمونه تو مناطق محروم حرفتون درباره نظام جدیدو نفهمیدم


ن کمبود پزشک نداریم

مردم از شدت فقر هجوم میبرن درمانگاه دولتی ولی مطب خصوصی نمیرن! اما برای مسئولین اینطور جا افتاده که فقر نداریم بلکه کمبود پزشک داریم!
این افزایش ظرفیتا اصلا ربطی به مناطق محروم نداره ! بعداز مهاجرتاشون فقط هدف پایین اوردن جایگاه پزشکاس 

پ.ن: به هرحال تعهدی یا غیر تعهدی اثرش رو روی بازارکار میذاره! اتفاقا اگه اینطور پیش بره و خیلی اشباع شه مثل رشته های بورسیه میشن ! 
مردم برای استخدام هم که شده میزنن تعهدی!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## farzaddd

> نه اونجوری نیست کلا ۱۰۰ درصد میشه آزمون جوری تراز میدن که با کسی که هم معدل بوده هم کنکوری یکسان بشید نگران اونش نباشید کاش اینکارو بکنن دیگه استرس ترمیم معدل نباشه


قبل ۸۴ باشید مثل من خیالتون راحت،کنکور صد درصده،ولی زیاد به نفعمون نیست

----------


## farzaddd

> تطبیق نظام قدیم به جدید اصلا منطقی پشتش نیست و فقط در شرایطی که یه نفر نتونسته بود پیش دانشگاهی رو بگذرونه میتونست به درد طرف بخوره نه الان که صحبت بر سر نیم نمره بیشتر کمتره. بهترین گزینه همون در نظر گرفتن 100 درصد نمره تراز کنکور برای نظام قدیم هست که در صورت اجرا یک فاجعه در حد و اندازه چرنوبیل برای نظام جدید ها به ارمغان خواهد آورد. 
> دیگه سال 94 نیست که تاثیر 25 درصد باشه (تاثیر 40 درصد قطعی هست)
> دیگه سال 94 نیست که دیپلمه های 84 به قبل اندک باشند (تعداد چندین برابره اون ساله)
> دیگه سال 94 نیست که سطح علمی رقبا پایین و دسترسی به امکانات محدود باشه (الان بابابزرگ منم بخواد بیاد یه کنکور دی ماه بده میتونه بره کانال کتابیکو کتاب های کمک درسی دان بزنه + 4 تا فیلم از بهترین دبیرای کشور از تلگرام دانلود کنه و شروع کنه)
> و ...


درسته ولی لشکر پشت کنکوریا اکثرا سیاه لشگرن

----------


## S.akbari

> ن کمبود پزشک نداریم
> 
> مردم از شدت فقر هجوم میبرن درمانگاه دولتی ولی مطب خصوصی نمیرن! اما برای مسئولین اینطور جا افتاده که فقر نداریم بلکه کمبود پزشک داریم!
> این افزایش ظرفیتا اصلا ربطی به مناطق محروم نداره ! بعداز مهاجرتاشون فقط هدف پایین اوردن جایگاه پزشکاس 
> 
> پ.ن: به هرحال تعهدی یا غیر تعهدی اثرش رو روی بازارکار میذاره! اتفاقا اگه اینطور پیش بره و خیلی اشباع شه مثل رشته های بورسیه میشن ! 
> مردم برای استخدام هم که شده میزنن تعهدی!!!!!!!!!!!!


ببین عزیزم من خودمم هدفم پزشکیه خب؟ولی بیا بپذیریم که نه حرف اینوری ها کاملا درسته نه حرف اونوری ها مثلا اونی که راضی نمیشه ظرفیت پزشک بره بالا به فکر انحصاری بودن پزشکی و سود بیش تره ایران نسبت به حتی کشورای همسایه کمبود پزشک داره که من نمیگم همه جا مناطق محروم پزشک کمه (بیشتر متخصص خیلی کمه) از این طرفم نباید بدون منطق ظرفیت برد بالا به نظرم به جای پذیرش بالای پزشکی واسه عمومی متخصصا رو ببرن بالا یا شرایط رزیدنتی رو بهتر کنن بهتره چون کمبود پزشک عمومی هست ولی کم تر متخصص

----------


## S.akbari

> قبل ۸۴ باشید مثل من خیالتون راحت،کنکور صد درصده،ولی زیاد به نفعمون نیست


شما قبل از ۸۴ هستی؟

----------


## Carolin

> تطبیق نظام قدیم به جدید اصلا منطقی پشتش نیست و فقط در شرایطی که یه نفر نتونسته بود پیش دانشگاهی رو بگذرونه میتونست به درد طرف بخوره نه الان که صحبت بر سر نیم نمره بیشتر کمتره. بهترین گزینه همون در نظر گرفتن 100 درصد نمره تراز کنکور برای نظام قدیم هست که در صورتاجرا یک فاجعه در حد و اندازه چرنوبیل برای نظام جدید ها به ارمغان خواهد آورد. 
> دیگه سال 94 نیست که تاثیر 25 درصد باشه (تاثیر 40 درصد قطعی هست)
> دیگه سال 94 نیست که دیپلمه های 84 به قبل اندک باشند (تعداد چندین برابره اون ساله)
> دیگه سال 94 نیست که سطح علمی رقبا پایین و دسترسی به امکانات محدود باشه (الان بابابزرگ منم بخواد بیاد یه کنکور دی ماه بده میتونه بره کانال کتابیکو کتاب های کمک درسی دان بزنه + 4 تا فیلم از بهترین دبیرای کشور از تلگرام دانلود کنه و شروع کنه)
> و ...


یه چیزی میخوام بگم ولی با معذرت از نظام قدیمیا مجبورم بگم 

نظام قدیمی ایی که اینهمه مونده  چه چرنوبیلی آخه :Yahoo (76): 

پ.ن: طبق آمار پارسال 20 هزارتا معدل بیست ! تازه معدل هم مهم نبوده! امسال حتما روی 30-40 تا میرن! اینا که معدلشون کامله چرا ضربه بخورن؟!

درمورد 600 هزاری که گفتید : وقتی اشباع شه آمار میاد روی 100 هزار! 19200 تا هم پزشک میگیرن ! اصلا نیازی به کنکور نیس

----------


## S.akbari

> تطبیق نظام قدیم به جدید اصلا منطقی پشتش نیست و فقط در شرایطی که یه نفر نتونسته بود پیش دانشگاهی رو بگذرونه میتونست به درد طرف بخوره نه الان که صحبت بر سر نیم نمره بیشتر کمتره. بهترین گزینه همون در نظر گرفتن 100 درصد نمره تراز کنکور برای نظام قدیم هست که در صورت اجرا یک فاجعه در حد و اندازه چرنوبیل برای نظام جدید ها به ارمغان خواهد آورد. حالا چرا؟
> دیگه سال 94 نیست که تاثیر 25 درصد باشه (تاثیر 40 درصد قطعی هست)
> دیگه سال 94 نیست که دیپلمه های 84 به قبل اندک باشند (تعداد چندین برابره اون ساله)
> دیگه سال 94 نیست که سطح علمی رقبا پایین و دسترسی به امکانات محدود باشه (الان بابابزرگ منم بخواد بیاد یه کنکور دی ماه بده میتونه بره کانال کتابیکو کتاب های کمک درسی دان بزنه + 4 تا فیلم از بهترین دبیرای کشور از تلگرام دانلود کنه و شروع کنه)
> دیگه سال 94 نیست که برای کنکور 1 سال فرصت داشته باشی. (کنکور دی ماه عملا حذف قانونی اکثر دوازدهمی ها از دور رقابته چون تا اون زمان کمتر دانش آموزی میتونه درس ها رو تمام و جمع بندی رو شروع کنه)
> دیگه سال 94 نیست که دروس عمومی در کنکور حضور نداشته باشند. (اکثر رتبه های خوب کنکور با درصد بالای دروس عمومی تونستن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی و حتی درصد پایین دروس تخصصی رو سال 94 جبران کنند)
> و ...


فکر نکنم بذارن نظام قدیمی قبل ۹۷ از تاثیر معدل قسر در برن فقط دلم واسه اون همه تقلب و آشنا بازی تو امتحان نهایی ها میسوزه که با خیال راحت میره کنکور میده و بقیه هم  بشینن همو نگاه کنن

----------


## S.akbari

> یه چیزی میخوام بگم ولی با معذرت از نظام قدیمیا مجبورم بگم 
> 
> نظام قدیمی ایی که اینهمه مونده  چه چرنوبیلی آخه
> 
> پ.ن: طبق آمار پارسال 20 هزارتا معدل بیست ! تازه معدل هم مهم نبوده! امسال حتما روی 30-40 تا میرن! اینا که معدلشون کامله چرا ضربه بخورن؟!
> 
> درمورد 600 هزاری که گفتید : وقتی اشباع شه آمار میاد روی 100 هزار! 19200 تا هم پزشک میگیرن ! اصلا نیازی به کنکور نیس


ما نظام قدیمی زیاد داشتیم که تو کنکورای سال قبل عالی شدن خیلیا هم که موندن یه جای کارشون میلنگیده خنگ نبودن یا منبع نداشتن یا تست خوب نزدن یا هر چی ولی خنگ نبودن نظام قدیمی ها بد شانسی بزرگی با تغییر نظام آوردن اینم در نظر بگیر

----------


## S.akbari

> سیاه لشگری که از همین الان 40 درصد تمام دروس کنکورش رو داره
> شما برید یه سر تخمین رتبه و درصد تمام دروس رو 40 بزنید ببینید با رتبه سیاهی لشگران کنکور طرف میشید یا کسی که عمدتا عملکرد خوب (در کنکوری مثل 99 یا 1400) یا متوسط (در کنکوری مثل 98) داشته.


دقیقا...معلوم نیست چطور دیپلم گرفته معدل بیستش با معدل بیست ۱۴۰۲ برابره معلومه که به نفعشه

----------


## loading

> یه چیزی میخوام بگم ولی با معذرت از نظام قدیمیا مجبورم بگم 
> 
> نظام قدیمی ایی که اینهمه مونده  چه چرنوبیلی آخه
> 
> پ.ن: طبق آمار پارسال 20 هزارتا معدل بیست ! تازه معدل هم مهم نبوده! امسال حتما روی 30-40 تا میرن! اینا که معدلشون کامله چرا ضربه بخورن؟!
> 
> درمورد 600 هزاری که گفتید : وقتی اشباع شه آمار میاد روی 100 هزار! 19200 تا هم پزشک میگیرن ! اصلا نیازی به کنکور نیس


شما احتمالا فکر می‌کنی منظور از نظام قدیمی کسی هست که از ۹۷ پنج ساله پشت کنکوره :Yahoo (20): 

یه نگاه به رتبه های زیر هزار کشوری کنکور بندازید، متوجه میشید تعداد زیادی از نظام قدیمی هایی اند که رشته های دیگه خوندن، خیلیا از شریف انصراف دادن و اومدن سمت کنکور تجربی، یعنی طرف فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمیش پرفکته و فقط یکسال میخواد تا زیستشو بترکونه و از اونور اگه خیالش از تاثیر معدل راحت باشه، و این یعنی فاجعه برای یه دوازدهمی و کنکوری نظام جدید

----------


## S.akbari

> شما احتمالا فکر می‌کنی منظور از نظام قدیمی کسی هست که از ۹۷ پنج ساله پشت کنکوره
> 
> یه نگاه به رتبه های زیر هزار کشوری کنکور بندازید، متوجه میشید تعداد زیادی از نظام قدیمی هایی اند که رشته های دیگه خوندن، خیلیا از شریف انصراف دادن و اومدن سمت کنکور تجربی، یعنی طرف فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمیش پرفکته و فقط یکسال میخواد تا زیستشو بترکونه و از اونور اگه خیالش از تاثیر معدل راحت باشه، و این یعنی فاجعه برای یه دوازدهمی و کنکوری نظام جدید


کسی که ریاضی فیزیک شیمی رو میترکونه اگر تاثیر معدل جلو پاش باشه اونم برطرف میکنه درسته کارش سخت میشه ولی غیر ممکن نمیشه

----------


## Carolin

> نظام قدیم قوی بین این افراد زیاده. انصرافی ها + تغییر رشته ای ها + رتبه های برتر رشته های غیر تجربی سال های قبل که الان به فکر کنکور تجربی افتادن و ...
> 
> معدل 20 چرا ضربه بخوره؟
> 
> 
> وقتی اشباع بشه آمار میاد روی 100 هزار؟ حداقل چند سال زمان نیازه تا وضعیت قهوه ای شه؟ با وضعیت فعلی آیا زیر 30-40کا کشوری شدن در کنکور تجربی کار ساده ای هست که ما بیایم بگیم رقابتی وجود نداره یا وجود نخواهد داشت؟


اشباع شدن زیاد زمان نمیبره . از دور یکم غیر ممکن بنظر میاد ولی نمودارسقوطش مث نموداره معادله درجه سه هستش
کنکور 92 : 



> توکلی در ادامه با اشاره به آمار داوطلبان شرکت کننده در گروه های مختلف  آزمایشی نیز گفت: از این تعداد* 251 هزار و 956 داوطلب در گروه آزمایشی علوم  ریاضی*


کنکور 95:



> وی گفت:‌ در گروه علوم ریاضی و *فنی 162 هزار و 879 نفر*....


حالا همین رُ برای کنکور 96 برید میشه 



> * تعداد ثبت نام کنندگان در گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی : 148 هزار و 429 داوطلب


+

درمورد معدل که فرمودید قبلا که به کارشناس سازمان تیکت داده بودن گفته بود اینکه مثلا تراز 80 درصد چقد باشه تراز بندیش با خودشونه (اینکه دقیقا 9500 شده هم میتونه دلیل همون باشه)
بستگی داره که چجوری بخوان تراز ببندن ولی حتی اگر معدل هم بذارن کارشناساشون یجوری عمل میکنن که بنفع 12 ئمی ها باشه و بضرر قدیمی ها

----------


## S.akbari

> از 92 تا 96 که فرمودین
> جمعیت رشته ریاضی کاهش 103 هزار نفری داشته
> جمعیت 570 هزار تایی تجربی باید کاهش 480 هزار تایی (84% ریزش) داشته باشه تا به 100 هزارتایی که میگید برسه (که هیچ وقت نخواهد رسید چون این جمعیت باید به سمتی که بهتره هدایت شن که تپه فتح نشده ای باقی نمونده)
> 
> 
> + 
> مطمئن باشید در سازمان سنجش چنین کارشناسی وجود نداره که اگر وجود داشت از عواقب اجرا شدن این مصوبات چرت قبل از اینکه حالا بیاد با یه تراز بندی درست درمون حق نظام جدید ها رو زنده کنه هشدار میداد. همانطور که حق دانش آموزان پیش دانشگاهی 94 توسط دیپلمه های 84 به قبل خورده شد امسال هم احتمالا همین اتفاق بیفته. تراز سوابق تحصیلی حتی اگر نهایی ها 100 نمره ای هم بشن هیچ وقت به تراز نمرات کنکور نخواهد رسید.


من فکر نمیکنم که نظام قدیما قبل ۹۷ قسر در برن و در این صورت که بخوان سوابق نظام قدیمو تاثیر قطعی بدن  نظام قدیم ها هم در حقشون ظلم وحشتناکی میشه چون مجبورن برن از اول دیپلم بگیرن با درسای دوازدهم

----------


## Nazi__

دارو چی تعهدی با افزایش ها اخه سال اخری ۷۹۰۰ بود تو کانون

----------


## mina_77

> عزیزانم وقتی شرط محرومیت روزانه رم حذف کردن دقیقا کی قراره از کنکور حذف بشه تا خبر جدید بدن؟
> 
> با تعداد کم نظام قدیمیا (زیر 20هزارتا حتی زیر دهزارتا!)  خیلی بعیده ملزم به ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی بشن 
> ولی حتی اگر نشدن هم وقتی خدایی میگه 20هزارتا معدل بیست داریم الزاما باید برن سابقه درست کنن 
> چون اون 20 هزارتا برای 40 درصد کنکور میجنگن و اینا باید برای 100 درصد بجنگن و با سختی سوالای کنکور مشخصه که از همین الان باختن
> 
> سومین ومهمترین نکته! بااین افزایش ظرفیتایی که دارن میدن مگه قراره توی چیزی هم  رقابت باشه که کنکور برگزار شه؟
> مث کنکور ریاضی صرفا برای دانشگاههای تهران فقط کنکور میگیرن! همین
> +
> پ.ن:امسال که معدل موثر شده اون آمارمیره رو 40 هزارتا!)


وای چه حرف بچه گانه ای
واقعا هنوزم کسی هست فکر کنه پزشکی اشباع میشه و بدون کنکور ؟ :  ))))))))))))))))))

بعد این آمار نظام قدیم رو از کدوم دفترتون گرفتید؟ :  )))))))))

----------


## S.akbari

> دارو چی تعهدی با افزایش ها اخه سال اخری ۷۹۰۰ بود تو کانون


نه عزیزم نمیشه متاسفانه با افزایش ظرفیتم در نظر بگیری ۵۰۰۰ پردیس میشه

----------


## _Dawn_

امسال 4900 زیرگروه2 منطقه3 پردیس دارو میاره؟

----------


## S.akbari

> امسال 4900 زیرگروه2 منطقه3 پردیس دارو میاره؟


بله احتمالا...با دقت انتخاب رشته کنید میارید

----------


## _Dawn_

مشخص نیست چه تیپ دانشگاهی؟

----------


## S.akbari

> مشخص نیست چه تیپ دانشگاهی؟


تیپ ۲ فک کنم

----------


## Janan

> از 92 تا 96 که فرمودین
> جمعیت رشته ریاضی کاهش 103 هزار نفری داشته
> جمعیت 570 هزار تایی تجربی باید کاهش 480 هزار تایی (84% ریزش) داشته باشه تا به 100 هزارتایی که میگید برسه (که هیچ وقت نخواهد رسید چون این جمعیت باید به سمتی که بهتره هدایت شن که تپه فتح نشده ای باقی نمونده)
> 
> 
> + 
> مطمئن باشید در سازمان سنجش چنین کارشناسی وجود نداره که اگر وجود داشت از عواقب اجرا شدن این مصوبات چرت قبل از اینکه حالا بیاد با یه تراز بندی درست درمون حق نظام جدید ها رو زنده کنه هشدار میداد. همانطور که حق دانش آموزان پیش دانشگاهی 94 توسط دیپلمه های 84 به قبل خورده شد امسال هم احتمالا همین اتفاق بیفته. تراز سوابق تحصیلی حتی اگر نهایی ها 100 نمره ای هم بشن هیچ وقت به تراز نمرات کنکور نخواهد رسید.


به عنوان کسی که خواهر خودش 94 کنکور داد و حسابی اذیت شد ، الان من بخاطر اینکه سال بعد دندون تیپ 1 به کنار حداقل دندون هر دانشگاهی قبول بشم به عنوان یه پشت کنکوری نظام جدید باید چیکار کنم؟ 
من اختصاصی ضعیفی دارم و قراره حسابی سخت بشه رقابت توش ، از اون ور 7 تا درس ترمیم که تازه اونم 100 نمره ای میشه :/
این شکلی با شرایطی که ‌شما میگید من باید به رشته های تاپ باید خداحافظی کنم که :/

----------


## Rubiker

برای یه عده از دوستان هم که نصف پیاماشون در مورد دیپلمه های قبل 84 هست میگم. در وهله ی اول باید بگم ما هیچ نمره سیستمی نداریم! سوال بود که فرق این دوستان با بقیه نظام قدیمی ها چیه؟ خب عزیز دل بقیه فرصت داشتن حداقل اون چند تا نمره نهاییشون رو 20 بشن و الان مجبور نباشن برن ترمیم. اما دیپلمه قبل 84 همچین فرصتی نداشتن! 
در وهله ی بعد به دیپلمه های قبل 84 گفته شد نهاییتون حتی تاثیر مثبت هم نداره یعنی چی یعنی هیچی فقط یه ده بگیر، بعد 84 گفتن تاثیرش مثبته در نتیجه یسری هم خوب خوندن و میانگین نمرات دانش آموزان تو نهایی سال به سال رفت بالا. 
از طرفی ممکنه تراز نهایی رو مثل کنکور در نظر گرفتن؟ وحی منزل که نیست مثل سابق باشه. اونوخ شما میای ادعا کنی حق دیپلمه های قبل 84 خورده شد؟؟ چرا؟ چون کسب تراز با معدل نهایی اونم با این همه تقلب راحتر بود
هنوز نه آیین نام ای اومده نه چیزی مشخص شده  تازه یادمون رفته تغییر رشته ای ها و کاردانی ها هم هستن. لطفا اگر ادعای عدالت داریم پس همه جوانب رو در نظر بگیریم. با احترام :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## S.akbari

> راجع به قسمت قرمز رنگ:
> کدوم ترمیم عزیز دلم؟!
> ترمیم 4 تا درسی که پیش دانشگاهی به صورت نهایی اونم نه کشوری بلکه استانی برگزار شده و تازه یکی از این دروس هم زبان فارسی بوده که نظام جدید فکر نمی کنم اصلا داشته باشه؟! اینکه نشد ترمیم عزیز جان! اگر برای دیپلمه 97 به قبل اسم ترمیم بیاد یعنی ایجاد سابقه جدید. در شیوه نامه تطبیق دیپلم هم مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو معادل دوازدهم گرفته اند. یعنی از نظر آموزش و پرورش تا اینجای کار دروس سال سوم معادل یازدهم و دروس پیش دانشگاهی معادل دوازدهم بوده. نظام قدیم دیپلمه 97 به قبل سوابق سال سومش کامله که اون معادل هست با سال یازدهم. دیگه نمیدونم چطور توضیح بدم که این ترمیم ترمیم که می کنند برای نظام قدیم یعنی آغاجان شما برو مستقیم برای خودت سابقه جدید (با شرکت در امتحانات سال دوازدهم) بساز . حالا سوال من از شما اینه: دوست عزیزم، اگر قرار باشه نظام قدیم دیپلمه 97 برای خودش سوابق جدید تشکیل بده چرا بیان بگن دیپلمه های 84 به قبل از اینکار معافند؟!!!


اگر قراره برای نظام قدیمی ها ترمیمی بشه باید بر اساس دورس یازدهم باشه نه دوازدهم والسلام... اگر حرفی از ترمیم نظام قدیم ۹۷ بزنن ستم کردن ستم

----------


## Rubiker

> راجع به قسمت قرمز رنگ:
> کدوم ترمیم عزیز دلم؟!
> ترمیم 4 تا درسی که پیش دانشگاهی به صورت نهایی اونم نه کشوری بلکه استانی برگزار شده و تازه یکی از این دروس هم زبان فارسی بوده که نظام جدید فکر نمی کنم اصلا داشته باشه؟! اینکه نشد ترمیم عزیز جان! اگر برای دیپلمه 97 به قبل اسم ترمیم بیاد یعنی ایجاد سابقه جدید. در شیوه نامه تطبیق دیپلم هم مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو معادل دوازدهم گرفته اند. یعنی از نظر آموزش و پرورش تا اینجای کار دروس سال سوم معادل یازدهم و دروس پیش دانشگاهی معادل دوازدهم بوده. نظام قدیم دیپلمه 97 به قبل سوابق سال سومش کامله که اون معادل هست با سال یازدهم. دیگه نمیدونم چطور توضیح بدم که این ترمیم ترمیم که می کنند برای نظام قدیم یعنی آغاجان شما برو مستقیم برای خودت سابقه جدید (با شرکت در امتحانات سال دوازدهم) بساز . حالا سوال من از شما اینه: دوست عزیزم، اگر قرار باشه نظام قدیم دیپلمه 97 برای خودش سوابق جدید تشکیل بده چرا بیان بگن دیپلمه های 84 به قبل از اینکار معافند؟!!!


بله اگر بگن نظام قدیمی ها مجبورن همه دروس رو از اول آزمون بدن بله حرف شما درسته در غیر این صورت  فرق نظام قدیم و دیپلمه قبل ۸۴ کهکشانی است

----------


## ArweNN

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## S.akbari

> ترمیم برای دروسی که به صورت نهایی برگزار شده انجام پذیره. دروس سال یازدهم به صورت نهایی برگزار میشند که حرف از ترمیم به کمک امتحانات سال یازدهم می زنید؟!!
> تطبیق دیپلم فرایند ناشناخته ای نیست و تا الان دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو معادل دوازدهم در نظر گرفتند. پس اگر نظام قدیم بخواد ترمیم کنه بدلیل نواقصی که داخل سوابق پیش دانشگاهی خودش داره بالجبار سمت ایجاد سابقه جدید کشیده میشه که در این صورت (در صورتیکه بگن بیا سوابق جدید برای خودت تشکیل بده) دیپلمه 97 با مثلا 83 هیچ تفاوتی نخواهد داشت.


خب منم دقیقا همینو دارم میگم وقتی که امتحان نهایی یازدهمی که معادل سوم دبیرستان ماست برگزار نشده و نخواهد شد پس طبیعتا ما هم با سوابق ناقص پیش دانشگاهی که استانی ام بود نمیتونیم مشمول ترمیم معدل بشیم ولی مثل این که احتمال زیاد خواهند گفت که برید نهایی های دوازدهمو بدید به همین راحتی هیچ پاسخی ام نخواهند داد مثل همیشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## S.akbari

> اجرایی نیست نگران نباش


بار کنید من بخاطر خودم نمی گم چون این طرح به ضرر همه اس چه منه نظام قدیم چه نظام جدید خلاصه همه تحت فشارن....امیدوارم اجرایی نشه و کسی شرمنده خودش نشه

----------


## farzaddd

شمایی که میگی که اگر برای قبل ۸۴ باید صددرصد باشه برای قبل ۹۷ هم باید باشه،ظاهرا در جریان کلیت کار نیستی،مصوبه شورا بر اساس قانون سال ۹۲ و ۹۵ هست و۸۶ که در هرسه دیپلمه های سال ۸۴ به بعد ملاک این برنامه ها شدن

----------


## S.akbari

> شمایی که میگی که اگر برای قبل ۸۴ باید صددرصد باشه برای قبل ۹۷ هم باید باشه،ظاهرا در جریان کلیت کار نیستی،مصوبه شورا بر اساس قانون سال ۹۲ و ۹۵ هست و۸۶ که در هرسه دیپلمه های سال ۸۴ به بعد ملاک این برنامه ها شدن


تو همون مصوبه ۹۲ و ۹۵ شورا چیزی درباره امتحانات نصفه و نیمه و استانی پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم ۹۷ حرفی نزدن احیانا؟واقعا عجیبه شما از یک طرف مخالف تصمیم شورا بابت کنکوری از طرفی برای دفاع از طرز فکرتون قانو شورا رو میاری وسط؟ شورا باید فکری به حال نظام قدیمای ۸۴ تا ۹۷ بکنه چرا؟چون که نظام قدیما قبل ۹۷ سوم دبیرستان دیپلم گرفتن نه پیش دانشگاهی متوجه شدید؟

----------


## S.akbari

> چرا میگم سخن از ترمیم و تطبیق برای دیپلمه 97 به قبل (نظام قدیم) حرف مُفتی بیش نیست؟ ( و در واقع هدفِ سازمان سنجش اگر حرف از ترمیم برای نظام قدیم بیاره اینه که نظام قدیمی ها رو مجبور کنه سوابق جدید تشکیل بدن برای خودشون )
> سال 94 و 95 که بحث تاثیر قطعی داغ بود و حتی 94 سنجش موفق شد 25% تاثیر قطعی اعمال کنه
> سامانه جمع آوری سوابق تحصیلی یا همون dipcode یه اطلاعیه زد و آشکارا اعلام کرد:
> نمرات دروس تطبیقی در سامانه فوق وجود ندارد و به سازمان سنجش ارسال نخواهد شد.
> اینم مدرک:
> 
> سازمان سنجش در پاسخ به سوال شخصی که پرسیده بود آیا نمرات دروس تطبیقی اعمال می شود یا خیر:
> 
> 
> ...


تا آبان یه ده بیستا سکته دچار ملت میکنن بعد میگن  :Yahoo (21):  یعنی شاید ده تا مشاور با بالای ۱۰۰ هزار نفر فالوور دیدم که در جواب بچه ها گفته نظام قدیما برن ترمیم حالا کدوم ترمیمو خدا میدونه....

----------


## farzaddd

> تو همون مصوبه ۹۲ و ۹۵ شورا چیزی درباره امتحانات نصفه و نیمه و استانی پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم ۹۷ حرفی نزدن احیانا؟واقعا عجیبه شما از یک طرف مخالف تصمیم شورا بابت کنکوری از طرفی برای دفاع از طرز فکرتون قانو شورا رو میاری وسط؟ شورا باید فکری به حال نظام قدیمای ۸۴ تا ۹۷ بکنه چرا؟چون که نظام قدیما قبل ۹۷ سوم دبیرستان دیپلم گرفتن نه پیش دانشگاهی متوجه شدید؟


بحث یه چیز دیگه بود،بحث من قانون مجلس بود و اینکه چرا قبل ۸۴ هیچ وقت تو هیچ تاثیر معدلی نبوده،بحث اینکه از اساس این مصوبه وقانون اشتباهه که شکی توش نیست

----------


## S.akbari

> بحث یه چیز دیگه بود،بحث من قانون مجلس بود و اینکه چرا قبل ۸۴ هیچ وقت تو هیچ تاثیر معدلی نبوده،بحث اینکه از اساس این مصوبه وقانون اشتباهه که شکی توش نیست


شما خودتو بذار جای دیپلمه ۸۴ تا ۹۷ امتحان سوم دبیرستان شما نهایی بوده شما سوم دبیرستان دیپلمتو گرفتی رفتی پیش دانشگاهی حالا بعد از گذشت حدود ۵ سال و بیشتر میان میگن دوازدهم یا همون پیش دانشگاهی ملاک دیپلمه در حالی که تو اصلا سوابقی ازش نداری

----------


## farzaddd

> شما خودتو بذار جای دیپلمه ۸۴ تا ۹۷ امتحان سوم دبیرستان شما نهایی بوده شما سوم دبیرستان دیپلمتو گرفتی رفتی پیش دانشگاهی حالا بعد از گذشت حدود ۵ سال و بیشتر میان میگن دوازدهم یا همون پیش دانشگاهی ملاک دیپلمه در حالی که تو اصلا سوابقی ازش نداری


اینارو منم قبول دارم،تصمیم گیرنده من نیستم واقعا

----------


## S.akbari

> بله مشاوری که میاد از نوشته های اینجا کپی میکنه در پیج و کانالش قطعا حتی نمیدونه سوابق دیپلم یک نظام قدیمی که معادل با دیپلم جدید باشه کامل نیست و استفاده از اسم ترمیم از بیخ غلطه. طبیعیه که فقط بگند بدووووید ترمیم کنید تا نذری معدل 20 تموم نشده!


همه شون میگن ترمیم حتی یه نفرو ندیدم به این جای قضیه توجه کنه حالا عمدا یا سهوا... با این شرایط فعلا بخونیم ببینم چی میشه فقط همین برمیاد

----------


## Zero_Horizon

بحث های بی سر و ته و سم....
نمیفهمم
واقعا نمیفهمم
چرا انقدر دوست دارید بیش از حد یه چیزی رو شور کنید و الکی وقت تون رو تلف کنید...

اگر من امسال کنکوری بودم و از همین الان میخواستم شروع کنم برای کنکور..
شروع میکردم دوتا از دروس تخصصی که نقطه ضعف اصلیم هستن رو انرژی و تایم گذاری اصلیم قرار میدادم و هرروز براساس پایه کارشون میکردم تا کم کم تبدیل به نقطه قوت هام بشن
درکنارش ساعت مطالعه ام رو بالاتر میبردم و یکی دو درس دیگه روهم کنارش پیش میبردم
از شروع پاییز هم یه آزمون آزمایشی که جو و فضاش کمتر سمی و کمتر رقابتی محوره رو ثبت نام میکردم و دروسی که پایه سازی شون رو توی تابستون انجام دادم رو میبستم به تست زیاااااااااااد و مرور

هدف اصلیم رو کنکور تیرماه قرار میدادم
ولی کنکور دی ماه رو هم بعنوان دست گرمی و بالابردن تجربه شرکت میکردم ولی براساس کنکور دی ماه ناامید نمیشدم و اصلا برای اعلام نتایج یا خبرای مربوط به کنکور دی ماه منتظر نمیموندم چون هدف اصلیم کنکور تیرماهه و روند مطالعه رو برای تیر ادامه میدادم

برای ترمیم معدل هم که اگر نیاز بود اقدام میکردم به هرحال یکی از اساس های اصلی مطالعه ام طی سال کتاب درسی و مثال ها و تمرین های خود کتاب بوده پس نمره خوب آوردن توی نهایی نمیتونه چالش بزرگی برام باشه
دروس عمومی روهم اگر قطعی از کنکور حذف شده باشن صرفا فقط حوالی ایام ترمیم معدل براشون تایم میذارم 


فقط سرگرم درس و کارام میشدم و اگه اخباری چیزی منتشر شد خودم رو باهاش منطبق میکردم
میدونم مملکت مسخره و سیرکه اوکی ولی نشستی اینجا تز میدی و تز ها رو میخونی که چی بشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

اونقدرم که شور میکنید قضیه رو شور نیست
هنوزم کسی که درصدها و عملکردش توی کنکور خیلی خوب باشه قطعا نتیجه خوبی هم میگیره 
ولی قطعا از بین اونایی که میشینن وقت شون رو توی همچین جاهایی تلف میکنن از صبح تا شب دنبال شور کردن داستانن قطعا نتیجه ای نمیگیرن

بجای ناله و تز دادن و شاخ و برگ دادن به چیزای خیالی
فقط براساس شرایط استراتژی بچینید و مشغول عمل بشید

تابستون تون داره تموم میشه !

----------


## S.akbari

> تا آبان وضعیت کنکور و ترمیم و ... همه مشخص میشه. بعد اعلام نتایج هم اون گندی که سازمان سنجش زده (درصورت اجرای مصوبه) میزنه بالا و کنکور از 403 به روال عادی خودش برمیگرده. بنابراین نگران نباشید.


انشالله...من دیگه برم درس بخونم که الانشم خیلی عقب افتادم بحثای مفیدی بود واقعا تا قبل از این کسی به این جزییات توجه نکرده بود خیلی چیزا باز شد ممنونم ازتون...فعلا برم درس بخونم اونم با تمرکز زیاد....فعلا...

----------


## blue dream

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Dawn_

> بحث های بی سر و ته و سم....
> نمیفهمم
> واقعا نمیفهمم
> چرا انقدر دوست دارید بیش از حد یه چیزی رو شور کنید و الکی وقت تون رو تلف کنید...
> 
> اگر من امسال کنکوری بودم و از همین الان میخواستم شروع کنم برای کنکور..
> شروع میکردم دوتا از دروس تخصصی که نقطه ضعف اصلیم هستن رو انرژی و تایم گذاری اصلیم قرار میدادم و هرروز براساس پایه کارشون میکردم تا کم کم تبدیل به نقطه قوت هام بشن
> درکنارش ساعت مطالعه ام رو بالاتر میبردم و یکی دو درس دیگه روهم کنارش پیش میبردم
> از شروع پاییز هم یه آزمون آزمایشی که جو و فضاش کمتر سمی و کمتر رقابتی محوره رو ثبت نام میکردم و دروسی که پایه سازی شون رو توی تابستون انجام دادم رو میبستم به تست زیاااااااااااد و مرور
> ...


بنظر شما برای پشت کنکوری ها کنکور دی بهتر نیست تمرکز اصلی باشه؟
چون ترازدهی خیلی بهتری بخاطر کامل مسلط نشدن دوازدهمی ها داره

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بنظر شما برای پشت کنکوری ها کنکور دی بهتر نیست تمرکز اصلی باشه؟
> چون ترازدهی خیلی بهتری بخاطر کامل مسلط نشدن دوازدهمی ها داره


برای پشت کنکوری ها

بچه هایی که سال پیش رتبه شون خوب بوده و لب مرزی بوده و پایه ی درسی قوی و آموزش قرص و محکمی پشتوانه شون هست از سال پیش و فقط قراره بیشتر تایم شون رو بذارن روی تست زیاد میتونه هدف اصلی قرار بگیره

البته اینا فقط نظر شخصی منه...

ولی با این وجود ممکنه برحسب اتفاق سر کنکور دی چیزی رخ بده که باعث بشه یمقدار عملکرد خراب بشه
اون موقع همین بچه ها هم باید برنامه ریزی کنن برای تیر
پس بازم در بیشتر حالت ها هدف اصلی تیر باشه بهتره
ولی اگه اون دسته از پشت کنکوری ها با پشتوانه ی قوی باشن اونا میتونن کنکور دی رو خیلی جدی تر شرکت کنن ولی بازم باید احتمالات رو درنظر گرفت...
یه چیزی هم هست اینکه
اغلب این بچه ها کمال گران و حتی اگه توی دی عملکرد خوبی داشته باشن با خودشون میگن بازم میتونم عالی تر باشم پس بیشتر تلاش میکنم این مدت رو تا تیرماه عالی تر ظاهر بشم...

----------


## Firnadly

سلام جناب زیرو :Yahoo (76): 
به نظرتون من که کنکوری ۱۴۰۳ هستم اختصاصی هارو امسال کامل بخونم؟
یعنی اینکه کلاس آنلاین جامع بگیرم براشون؟
مشخص نیست سال ۱۴۰۳ چی بشه!
منم نمیخوام رتبم بالای ۱۰۰ باشه
میشه راهنماییم کنین
برای ریاضی هم نمیخوام کلاس بگیرم میخوام درسنامه بخونم
خیلی سبز بهتره یا مهروماه؟با چه استراتژی پیش برم ریاضی رو تا کِی جمع کنم؟

----------


## Momodasa

یه سوال : زمین شناسی که امتحانش نهایی نبوده رو چیکار میکنن؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

تنها خوبی که این کنکور دی ماه داره اینه که دیگه حالا انقدر فضای آموزشی کشور میره سمت آمادگی کنکور دی که تقریبا همه اون افرادی که تحت تاثیر جوسازی تبلیغات موسسات کنکور و مشاوران و دبیران و ... می گفتند برای کنکور 5 ماه فرصت کمیه و بچه ها اگر میخواید موفق بشید باید حتما یه برنامه دو ساله و سه ساله و ... برای موفق شدن بچینید کم کم ساکت می شند و این ذهنیت که از بهمن بخونم قبول میشم رفته رفته از بین میره

نمونه اش برنامه دی یه موسسه کنکور که داره عملا میگه با 10 تا ازمون مرحله ای و 6 تا جامع به کنکور دی می رسونیم تون : ))))))))

البته نگران نباشید! حالا قلم چی و گزینه دو و موسسه ناشناخته x هم میاد یه بودجه 4 ماهه مینویسه میده به همه تا بیان آزمون بدن و برای کنکور دی آماده بشن. کلاس های آنلاین هم که نگم براتون که قراره یه دوره هایی رونمایی کنن که فشرده تو 4 ماه همه دروس اختصاصی رو باهاش به 100 درصد برسونید :-) 

البته بازم میگم
فقط یه خوبی داره این قضیه
اونم اینکه
تا همین 8-9 ماه پیش وقتی یکی میگفت میخوام از بهمن استارت بزنم یه مشت عقده ای میریختن سرش و مسخره میکردن ولی الآن دیگه قضیه فرق کرد. الان " همه " برای کنکور دی ماه حدود 4-5 ماه وقت دارن و کسی که از این مدت زمانی که در اختیار داره نهایت استفاده رو نبره باخت داده و احتمال اینکه کنکور بعدی (تیر) رو هم خراب کنه هست! پس بچسبید بخونید چون دیگه برنامه دو ساله ای در کار نیست، مخصوصا پشت کنکوری ها که بخاطر خستگی وسط بهمن پارسال دیگه ادامه ندادن!

----------


## alibestfriend

> بحث های بی سر و ته و سم....
> نمیفهمم
> واقعا نمیفهمم
> چرا انقدر دوست دارید بیش از حد یه چیزی رو شور کنید و الکی وقت تون رو تلف کنید...
> 
> اگر من امسال کنکوری بودم و از همین الان میخواستم شروع کنم برای کنکور..
> شروع میکردم دوتا از دروس تخصصی که نقطه ضعف اصلیم هستن رو انرژی و تایم گذاری اصلیم قرار میدادم و هرروز براساس پایه کارشون میکردم تا کم کم تبدیل به نقطه قوت هام بشن
> درکنارش ساعت مطالعه ام رو بالاتر میبردم و یکی دو درس دیگه روهم کنارش پیش میبردم
> از شروع پاییز هم یه آزمون آزمایشی که جو و فضاش کمتر سمی و کمتر رقابتی محوره رو ثبت نام میکردم و دروسی که پایه سازی شون رو توی تابستون انجام دادم رو میبستم به تست زیاااااااااااد و مرور
> ...



احسنت

----------


## mahdi_artur



----------


## Saeedehkh

> 


الان با این خوشحال باشیم یا نه

----------


## Saeedehkh

> 


الان این خوبه یاد ؟باز ما قدیما بلاتکلیفیم ������

----------


## reza333

> تنها خوبی که این کنکور دی ماه داره اینه که دیگه حالا انقدر فضای آموزشی کشور میره سمت آمادگی کنکور دی که تقریبا همه اون افرادی که تحت تاثیر جوسازی تبلیغات موسسات کنکور و مشاوران و دبیران و ... می گفتند برای کنکور 5 ماه فرصت کمیه و بچه ها اگر میخواید موفق بشید باید حتما یه برنامه دو ساله و سه ساله و ... برای موفق شدن بچینید کم کم ساکت می شند و این ذهنیت که از بهمن بخونم قبول میشم رفته رفته از بین میره
> 
> نمونه اش برنامه دی یه موسسه کنکور که داره عملا میگه با 10 تا ازمون مرحله ای و 6 تا جامع به کنکور دی می رسونیم تون : ))))))))
> 
> البته نگران نباشید! حالا قلم چی و گزینه دو و موسسه ناشناخته x هم میاد یه بودجه 4 ماهه مینویسه میده به همه تا بیان آزمون بدن و برای کنکور دی آماده بشن. کلاس های آنلاین هم که نگم براتون که قراره یه دوره هایی رونمایی کنن که فشرده تو 4 ماه همه دروس اختصاصی رو باهاش به 100 درصد برسونید :-) 
> 
> البته بازم میگم
> فقط یه خوبی داره این قضیه
> اونم اینکه
> تا همین 8-9 ماه پیش وقتی یکی میگفت میخوام از بهمن استارت بزنم یه مشت عقده ای میریختن سرش و مسخره میکردن ولی الآن دیگه قضیه فرق کرد. الان " همه " برای کنکور دی ماه حدود 4-5 ماه وقت دارن و کسی که از این مدت زمانی که در اختیار داره نهایت استفاده رو نبره باخت داده و احتمال اینکه کنکور بعدی (تیر) رو هم خراب کنه هست! پس بچسبید بخونید چون دیگه برنامه دو ساله ای در کار نیست، مخصوصا پشت کنکوری ها که بخاطر خستگی وسط بهمن پارسال دیگه ادامه ندادن!


*هنوزم از بهمن کسی نمیتونه برای رتبه شدن توی کنکور استارت بزنه همونطور که کسی که الان میانگین درصداش زیر ۳۰ هست نمیتونه برای رتبه شدن توی دی خیلی حرکتی بزنه . اینکه بگیم فلان دختر یا پسر این کارو کردن ، نمیشه یک تعداد خیلی محدود رو به کل داوطلبا تعمیم داد . برای شگفتی سازی در مدت کم پایه درسی طرف خیلی خیلی مهمه + محیط خانواده که زیاد پارازیت ندن . 

مورد دیگه این که با این کنکور دی نون موسسات و مشاورا و خصوصا مدارس غیرانتفاعی توی روغنه اساسی .  حالا به پدر و مادر بچه ی سال نهمی و دهمی  پیشنهاد میدن بیاین ما از همین حالا بچه تونو طوری اماده میکنیم ، که دی ماه سال دوازدهم تمام درساش فول تست زنی و جمعبندی بشه و دسته گلتون یک رتبه ی توپ توی کنکور دی بیاره . یعنی الان جو کنکور خیلی بیشتر از قبل کشیده میشه به مقاطع پایین تر که یک نون دونی اساسی برای مدارس غیر انتفاعی و موسسات کنکوره .

دست شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درد نکنه که چه سفره ی رنگینی برای این مدارس و موسسات پهن کرد و البته که وزارت اموزش پرورش رو هم به این خوان رنگین دعوت کرده.* *اموزش پرورش هم از امتحانات ترمیم معدلش خوب دلی از این عزا در میاره خوبب
**
بچه های طبقات متوسط رو به ضعیف و طبقات محروم ظلم بزرگی در حقشون شد.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *هنوزم از بهمن کسی نمیتونه برای رتبه شدن توی کنکور استارت بزنه همونطور که کسی که الان میانگین درصداش زیر ۳۰ هست نمیتونه برای رتبه شدن توی دی خیلی حرکتی بزنه . اینکه بگیم فلان دختر یا پسر این کارو کردن ، نمیشه یک تعداد خیلی محدود رو به کل داوطلبا تعمیم داد . برای شگفتی سازی در مدت کم پایه درسی طرف خیلی خیلی مهمه . مثلا چقدر طول میکشه یه گفتار زیست رو خوب حفظ کنه خوب بفهمه و خوب تست بزنه . 
> 
> مورد دیگه این که با این کنکور دی نون موسسات و مشاورا و خصوصا مدارس غیرانتفاعی توی روغنه اساسی .  حالا به پدر و مادر بچه ی سال نهمی و دهمی  پیشنهاد میدن بیاین ما از همین حالا بچه تونو طوری اماده میکنیم ، که دی ماه سال دوازدهم تمام درساش فول تست زنی و جمعبندی بشه و دسته گلتون یک رتبه ی توپ توی کنکور دی بیاره . یعنی الان جو کنکور خیلی بیشتر از قبل کشیده میشه به مقاطع پایین تر که یک نون دونی اساسی برای مدارس غیر انتفاعی و موسسات کنکوره .*


شگفتی سازی در کار نیست علی الخصوص برای پشت کنکوری که علت اصلی پشت کنکور ماندنش شل گرفتن ها و نداشتن پیوستگی در مطالعه بوده و هنوز فکر می کنند بخاطر نداشتن منابع مناسب پشت کنکور مانده اند، نتیجتا بله منم مخالف این دست شعار هام در واقع کنکور دی ماه هم رتبه 1 داره، و رتبه 1 دی ماه مطمئن باشید یه دانش آموز دوازدهمی قدر هست که از وقتی استارت کنکور رو زده در کنار امکانات که فول بوده خودش هم یکسره تلاش کرده و تلاش و نه یک پشت کنکوری.
.
ولی این رو هم در نظر بگیرید که در صورت برگزاری کنکور در دی ماه شرایط برای اکثریت یکسانه. اون پشت کنکوری که امسال زیر 10 هزار آورده در کنکور تیر ماه رقیب دانش آموز دوازدهمی هست در کنکور دی هم رقیب محسوب میشه. (اگر قرار بود پایه قوی و رتبه خوب برای پشت کنکوری های هر سال امتیاز قبولی بحساب بیاد ما بین رتبه ها و قبولی ها این همه دوزادهمی نداشتیم.)
تا سال 1401 قاعده این بود که آزمون های آزمایشی مطرح کشور تا اردیبهشت پرونده دروس رو باز بگذارند و تقریبا زمان جمع بندی دانش آموزان میفتاد اواخر اردیبهشت و خرداد. ولی وقتی نگاه می کردیم عملا میدیدم یه پشت کنکوری یا دانش آموز با مطالعه مستمر و تلاش زیاد اکثر درس ها رو تا قبل عید جمع کرده و معمولا اینها زودتر از بقیه دانش آموزان وارد پروسه جمع بندی و آزمون جامع می شدند. (تازه اون زمان دروس عمومی هم بود) اینه که کنکور دی ماه فرصت مناسبی هست برای عرض اندام عزیزانی با شرایط فوق. 
بطور کلی مطمئن باشید در صورت اجرای این مصوبه استاندارد های قبلی هم تغییر میکنه و مسیر روتین یک ساله توسط مافیای آموزش تبدیل به دو مسیر جداگانه خواهد شد (که همین اتفاق هم داره میفته) حالا من کار ندارم منتقدان این عرصه روی مسیر کوتاه تر نام " رویافروشی " و روی مسیر طولانی تر نام " اصولی و نظام مند " بگذارند و ... در نهایت مطمئن باشید هستند افرادی که در هر دو مسیر بتونن موفق بشند و در هر دو کنکور تراز خوبی کسب کنند.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *هنوزم از بهمن کسی نمیتونه برای رتبه شدن توی کنکور استارت بزنه همونطور که کسی که الان میانگین درصداش زیر ۳۰ هست نمیتونه برای رتبه شدن توی دی خیلی حرکتی بزنه . اینکه بگیم فلان دختر یا پسر این کارو کردن ، نمیشه یک تعداد خیلی محدود رو به کل داوطلبا تعمیم داد . برای شگفتی سازی در مدت کم پایه درسی طرف خیلی خیلی مهمه + محیط خانواده که زیاد پارازیت ندن . 
> 
> مورد دیگه این که با این کنکور دی نون موسسات و مشاورا و خصوصا مدارس غیرانتفاعی توی روغنه اساسی .  حالا به پدر و مادر بچه ی سال نهمی و دهمی  پیشنهاد میدن بیاین ما از همین حالا بچه تونو طوری اماده میکنیم ، که دی ماه سال دوازدهم تمام درساش فول تست زنی و جمعبندی بشه و دسته گلتون یک رتبه ی توپ توی کنکور دی بیاره . یعنی الان جو کنکور خیلی بیشتر از قبل کشیده میشه به مقاطع پایین تر که یک نون دونی اساسی برای مدارس غیر انتفاعی و موسسات کنکوره .
> 
> دست شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درد نکنه که چه سفره ی رنگینی برای این مدارس و موسسات پهن کرد و البته که وزارت اموزش پرورش رو هم به این خوان رنگین دعوت کرده.* *اموزش پرورش هم از امتحانات ترمیم معدلش خوب دلی از این عزا در میاره خوبب
> **
> بچه های طبقات متوسط رو به ضعیف و طبقات محروم ظلم بزرگی در حقشون شد.*


این بودجه بندی آزمون سنجش در سال گذشته ست:

همونطور که می بینید از مهر استارت زده و تا 6 اسفند تقریبا تمام دروس رو تکمیل کرده. در نهایت اولین جامع خودش رو فروردین استارت زده. سال گذشته خیلی از دوازدهمی ها، خیلی از مدارس مطابق برنامه همین آزمون پیش رفتند.
یعنی حدودا 5-6 ماهه بسته.
یه کنکوری چقدر تا کنکور دی هر سال فرصت داره؟ از تیر تا اواخر دی میشه حدودا 7 ماه 
من نمیخوام بگم این نحوه برگزاری کنکور درسته یا فلان
ولی واقعیت اینه که 5-6 ماه فرصت اصلا کمی نیست.
همون دوازدهمی با پایه قوی داخل تابستون میتونه علاوه بر مرور پایه ها نصف دوازدهم رو هم جلو بیاره ، پس قطعا میتونه برسونه خودش رو به رقابت و کنکور دی رو شرکت کنه. اون پشت کنکوری هم که حداقل 20-30 درصد بقول شما بلده میتونه خوب برسونه خودش رو. ولی تا سال قبل هر کی (با هر سطح علمی که داشت) میخواست شروع کنه برای کنکور مثلا 5 ماه آخر رو بخونه سریع ناامیدش میکردند و تاپیک طنز براش میزدند دلقک های عزیز! بهرحال من هم دلایل مخالفتم رو با این مصوبه گفتم (فاجعه تاثیر معدل و ابهامات مختلف پیرامونش) و هم دلیل خوب بودنش (که دو کنکور در سال بود و مطمئنم اینم گند میزنن با اجرا کردنش)

----------


## Arnold

اگه پذیرش نصف بشه بین تیر و 
دی  و دقیقن نصفش برسه به کنکور دی 
بنظرم خوبه .

----------


## ali_12

سلام
بچه ها راسته که میگن میشه نمره و معدل خرید؟؟
بدون اینکه توی امتحانات شرکت کنی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام
> بچه ها راسته که میگن میشه نمره و معدل خرید؟؟
> بدون اینکه توی امتحانات شرکت کنی


دوست عزیز کسی که با رانت و پول ددی میتونه صندلی بخره و یا از طُرُق مختلف کنکور رو دور بزنه مگر دیوانست که بیاد نمره و معدل بخره؟!! ولی بله احتمالا حالا که معدل 20 داشتن یکی از شروط قبولی شد راه دور زدن معدل هم توسط این افراد استفاده بشه :--)

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza333


هنوزم از بهمن کسی نمیتونه برای رتبه شدن توی کنکور استارت بزنه همونطور که کسی که الان میانگین درصداش زیر ۳۰ هست نمیتونه برای رتبه شدن توی دی خیلی حرکتی بزنه . اینکه بگیم فلان دختر یا پسر این کارو کردن ، نمیشه یک تعداد خیلی محدود رو به کل داوطلبا تعمیم داد . برای شگفتی سازی در مدت کم پایه درسی طرف خیلی خیلی مهمه + محیط خانواده که زیاد پارازیت ندن . 

مورد دیگه این که با این کنکور دی نون موسسات و مشاورا و خصوصا مدارس غیرانتفاعی توی روغنه اساسی .  حالا به پدر و مادر بچه ی سال نهمی و دهمی  پیشنهاد میدن بیاین ما از همین حالا بچه تونو طوری اماده میکنیم ، که دی ماه سال دوازدهم تمام درساش فول تست زنی و جمعبندی بشه و دسته گلتون یک رتبه ی توپ توی کنکور دی بیاره . یعنی الان جو کنکور خیلی بیشتر از قبل کشیده میشه به مقاطع پایین تر که یک نون دونی اساسی برای مدارس غیر انتفاعی و موسسات کنکوره .

دست شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درد نکنه که چه سفره ی رنگینی برای این مدارس و موسسات پهن کرد و البته که وزارت اموزش پرورش رو هم به این خوان رنگین دعوت کرده. اموزش پرورش هم از امتحانات ترمیم معدلش خوب دلی از این عزا در میاره خوبب

بچه های طبقات متوسط رو به ضعیف و طبقات محروم ظلم بزرگی در حقشون شد.




ظلم بزرگ ؟؟؟؟
عملا و رسما از کنکور حذف شدن 
چون نه زمانشو دارن نه هزینه این چیزا رو .... پس ایهاالناس ...
اگه استعداد داری ولی پول نداری ... شب خوش برو​
_

----------


## MrSaber

> _
> 
> 
> ظلم بزرگ ؟؟؟؟
> عملا و رسما از کنکور حذف شدن 
> چون نه زمانشو دارن نه هزینه این چیزا رو .... پس ایهاالناس ...
> اگه استعداد داری ولی پول نداری ... شب خوش برو​
> _


دقیقا زخم شدیم با این فاجعه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi_artur

اجرای قطعی تغییرات اعلام شده در کنکور ۱۴۰۲

عضو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی از اجرای قطعی تغییرات کنکور سال آینده خبر داد.
منصور کبگانیان درباره اظهار نظر نماینده مجلس پیرامون غیر قانونی بودن مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ گفت: هر فردی آزاد به ارائه نظرات خود است، اما توصیه می کنم افرادی که مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را غیر قانونی می دانند فقط یک ماده یعنی اصل ۵۷ قانون اساسی جمهوری اسلامی ایران را مطالعه کنند.


او  افزود: اگر افراد تسلطی بر روی قانون ندارند بهتر است از افراد حقوق دان و قانون دان اصل ۵۷ را جویا شوند.


عضو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ادامه داد: مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی وقتی تصویب شود قطعا اجرا خواهد شد.


کبگانیان گفت:  بهتر است داوطلبان وارد فضا و جو جدید پیرامون اخبار مربوط به کنکور نشوند.

اصل 57 : 
اصل پنجاه و هفت:قوای حاکم در جمهوری اسلامی ایران عبارتند از:قوه مقننه ، قوه مجریه و قوه قضائیه که زیر نظر ولایت مطلقه امر وامامت امت برطبق اصول آینده این قانون اعمال می گردند. این قوا مستقل از یکدیگرند.

----------


## Saaahaarr

سلام
ایا بدون ترمیم معدل امکان قبولی هست ؟ (معدل داغون16)

----------


## alibestfriend

> سلام
> ایا بدون ترمیم معدل امکان قبولی هست ؟ (معدل داغون16)


رشته ها و دانشگاه های تاپ خیر

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام
> ایا بدون ترمیم معدل امکان قبولی هست ؟ (معدل داغون16)


سلام
بله امکان قبولی در رشته های تاپ پیام نور هست
به گفته مشاورین عزیز فقط درس بخونید و درگیر حواشی مختلف این مصوبه ننگین نشید.

----------


## Saaahaarr

> سلام
> بله امکان قبولی در رشته های تاپ پیام نور هست
> به گفته مشاورین عزیز فقط درس بخونید و درگیر حواشی مختلف این مصوبه ننگین نشید.


اگر بدون ترمیم قبولی غیر ممکنه من برم انتخاب رشته کنم چون هر جور فکر میکنم توانایی امتحان تشریحی ندارم

----------


## Janan

> اگر بدون ترمیم قبولی غیر ممکنه من برم انتخاب رشته کنم چون هر جور فکر میکنم توانایی امتحان تشریحی ندارم


پس برو انتخاب رشته کن متاسفانه :/

----------


## mahdi_artur

> اگر بدون ترمیم قبولی غیر ممکنه من برم انتخاب رشته کنم چون هر جور فکر میکنم توانایی امتحان تشریحی ندارم


سعی کردم خیلی ساده برای هر دسته از کنکوری ها توضیح بدم که دقیقا الآن باید چیکار کنن:

*نظام قدیم* که اگه همین الان کنکور 4 تا درس تخصصی جلو روش بذارن حداقل 20 الی 30 درصد و حتی بالاتر میزنه؟
*آره :* اگه مشکلی با این موضوع که اواخر شهریور یا مهر بیان بگن برو برای خودت سابقه تحصیلی جدید (شرکت در امتحانات دوازدهم) بساز، نداری و همه جوره اوکی ای بمون، بشین بخون واسه کنکور دی و کنکور تیر رو هم حتما شرکت کن ولی هدف گذاری اصلیت کنکور دی باشه و سعی کن 60 الی 70 درصد مباحث رو (نگفتم 100 درصد چون برای خیلی ها شدنی نیست ولی اگر تونستی خب مطالب بیشتری رو جمع میکنی) بخون و جمع بندی کن تا اولین کنکور.
*نه :* اگه مشکلی با این موضوع که اواخر شهریور یا مهر بیان بگن برو برای خودت سابقه تحصیلی جدید (شرکت در امتحانات دوازدهم) بساز، نداری و همه جوره اوکی ای بمون، بشین بخون واسه کنکور تیر و کنکور دی رو هم حتما شرکت کن ولی هدف گذاری اصلیت کنکور تیر باشه و سعی کن حداقل 50 درصد مباحث رو بخونی و جمع بندی کنی تا اولین کنکور.

*نظام جدید* که اگه همین الان کنکور 4 تا درس تخصصی جلو روش بذارن حداقل 20 الی 30 درصد و حتی بالاتر میزنه؟
*آره:* آیا نمره زیر 19/5 داری؟ اگه داری باید ترمیم کنی، آیا حال حوصله ترمیم داری؟ اگه داری برو ترمیم کن. نداری خداحافظ. حالا اگه ترمیم کردی ادامه متن رو بخون: هدف اصلیت کنکور دی باشه و تا اون موقع 60 الی 70 درصد مباحث و مطالب رو بخون و جمع بندی کن و برو کنکور دی بده و کنکور تیر رو هم حتما شرکت کن. اگه موفق شدی 60 – 70 درصد مطالب رو تا کنکور اول جمع کنی در فاصله بین کنکور اول و دوم باید آزمون جامع بزنی (مثلا دو تا در هفته یا حتی یکی) و این بین علاوه بر بررسی آزمون و تحلیل و پیدا کردن مشکلات و نواقص کارت باید اون 30-40 درصدی که نخوندی رو هم داخل برنامه ات بگذاری و تقریبا همه دروس رو تمام کنی تا کنکور دوم. اینطوری تا کنکور تیر قطعا میتونی به زیر 1000 هم فکر کنی چون روندی که اکثر بچه های برتر هر سال طی میکنن تقریبا همینه.

*نه:*آیا نمره زیر 19/5 داری؟ اگه داری که احتمال زیاد هم داری، آیا حوصله ترمیم داری؟ اگه داری برو ترمیم کن. نداری خداحافظ. حالا اگه ترمیم کردی ادامه متن رو بخون: هدف اصلیت کنکور تیر باشه، ولی کنکور دی رو حتما شرکت می کنی و تا دی ماه باید سعی کنی حداقل نصف مطالب رو جمع کنی. تا حدودا اواخر فروردین یا اردیبهشت درس ها رو جمع میکنی و بعدا شروع میکنی به آزمون جامع و تحلیل و رفع اشکال. (همون روتین کنکور سال های قبل)

----------


## Arnold

> سلام
> ایا بدون ترمیم معدل امکان قبولی هست ؟ (معدل داغون16)


همه دروس +90 بزنی اوکیه

----------


## ha.hg

> همه دروس +90 بزنی اوکیه


واییییییییییییییییییییی :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 
پس من با کتبی 14 باید چ کنم؟
اگه نخوام برم امتحان تشریحی بدم.

----------


## loading

در صورتی که سوابق نظام قدیم رو در نظر بگیرن، طیف عظیمی از دوستان نظام قدیمی با معدل های فاجعه به ف ا ک عظما خواهند رفت مِن جمله خودم که نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهیم فاجعست، چون اون زمان تاثیر مثبت بود و ما هم همه ی هوش و حواسمون اون زمان به جمع بندی کنکور بود نه معدل نهایی پیش دانشگاهی

----------


## Arnold

> واییییییییییییییییییییی
> پس من با کتبی 14 باید چ کنم؟
> اگه نخوام برم امتحان تشریحی بدم.


مگه چیه
منم چهاردهم دارم میخونم 
امسال کارنامه بچه هارو نگا کن با میانگین پنجا 
شصت درصد رتبه های خوبی آوردن که هرچند عالی نیست 
اما همه رشته هارو میتونن بیارن
ما هنوز شصت درصد کنکور رو پیش رو داریم 
چاره ای جز خر خونی نمونده 
بشین بخون که اینجا بودن فقط وقت تلف کرد نه
ترمیم گذاشتن میریم  نگذاشتن به کتفم
حوصله نا امیدی و استرس ندارم
من فقط میخونم هرچه بادا بادا :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> الان با این خوشحال باشیم یا نه


خوشحالی یا ناراحتی فعلا معنا نداره
(قبر هست ولی مُرده خیر)

نهایت تا اواسط آبان (زمان ثبت نام کنکور دی ماه) همه چیز مشخص میشه.
فعلا یه 4تا موسسه کنکوری برنامه 4 ماهه ریختن واسه کنکور دی، یه 2-3 تا مشاور و دبیر نه چندان مطرح هم دوره آمادگی تا دی برگزار کردن و دارن پولارو چاپ میکنن.
ولی هسته های اصلی (قلم چی - گاج - گزینه دو - سنجش) هیچ کدوم هنوز برنامه 4 ماهه ای آماده نکردن. مثلا قلم چی تا اواسط شهریور برنامه خودش رو قراره رونمایی کنه.

----------


## Aras47

که چه زمانی ترمیم بزنیم ؟
خرداد سال دیگه ؟؟؟؟؟
(اگه هدف کنکور دی باشه )

----------


## muhammadd

دوستان من میخواستم با دیپلم انسانی کنکور ریاضی بدم برای ۱۴۰۲ اما هنوز نمیدونم با این مصوبه میتونم کنکور غیر مرتبط با رشتم شرکت کنم یا نه. ظاهرا قرار بوده بعد از سال ۱۴۰۴ دیگه اجازه ندن کسی کنکور غیر مرتبط شرکت کنه اما تا آیین نامه نیومده تکلیف ما ها کامل مشخص نیست. به نظر شما من مطالعه مو شروع کنم یا نه؟ میترسم یه وقت آیین نامه بیاد معلوم بشه که من نمیتونم کنکور ریاضی بدم

----------


## MYDR

*اخطار مجلس به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای پس گرفتن مصوبه كنكور*


> اسماعیلی  در رادیو گفت‌وگو عنوان كرد: مجلس به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اخطار داده  است كه اگر مصوبه كنكوری اخیر خود را پس نگیرد مجلس ورود كرده و در چند  روز آینده طرحی را اعلام و ارائه می‌كند.                                                                
> 
> 
>                                                  به گزارش پایگاه خبری  تحلیلی رادیو گفت‌وگو؛ مهدی اسماعیلی، عضو كمسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس  شورای اسلامی درگفتگوی تلفنی با برنامه «گفتگوی اجتماعی» در مورد مافیای  كنكور و مدارس سمپاد گفت: مصوبه كنكوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به مشكلات  آموزش و پرورش و بی عدالتی‌های آموزشی بی توجه است و دست مافیای كنكور را  در برگزاری كنكور و كلاس‌های آموزشی كنكور تقویت می‌كند و دانش آموزانی كه  تمكن و توان مالی ندارند آسیب می‌بینند. 
> 
> وی افزود: مسئولین و  متولیان آموزش و پرورش اذعان دارند كه در حال حاضر توان و آمادگی و زیر  ساخت لازم برای برگزاری كنكور به شیوه‌ای كه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مصوب  كرده است وجود ندارد  ولی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای اجرای این مصوبه   اصرار دارد. 
> اسماعیلی تصریح كرد: خروجی این مصوبه به نفع دهك‌های  بالا خواهد بود لذا ضروری است كه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در مورد این  مصوبه خود تجدید نظر كند و به نظرات كارشناسان كمیسیون آموزش مجلس تمكین  كند. 
> عضو كمسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس اظهار داشت: یكی از دغدغه‌های  ما در حوزه آموزش این است كه نظام آموزشی كشور نتوانسته عدالت آموزشی را  برقرار كند و در زمان شیوع كرونا ۳,۵ میلیون دانش آموز امكان دسترسی به  اینترنت را نداشتند و متاسفانه عدم گسترش عدالت آموزشی همواره در نظام  آموزشی كشور بوده است. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Metanoia

> *اخطار مجلس به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای پس گرفتن مصوبه كنكور*



بابا این چه وضعشه چرا دارن اینطوری میکنن 
بابا کم بدبختی داریم 
اینا هنوز تکلیف خودشونو نمیدونن

----------


## Arnold

> *اخطار مجلس به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای پس گرفتن مصوبه كنكور*


واسه آخرین بار میگم بنشینید بخونید 
اینا با این بگو مگو ها فقط روحتون رو آزرده میکنن
یک روز امید وار میشید فردا ش کبگانیان و عآملی و رجب طیب اردوغان مصاحبه میکنن نا امید می شید 
و این چرخه بی پایان ادامه خواهد داشت.
و سلام علی من تبع الهدی

----------


## alibestfriend

> *اخطار مجلس به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای پس گرفتن مصوبه كنكور*


حرف مفت

----------


## Janan

این داستان سر دراز دارد 
چیزی که من تو این چند روز بهش رسیدم اینه بشینید 2 تا استراتژی کنکور با توجه به شرایط بچینید بعد هر کدوم قطعی شد کمتر ضرر کنید البته اولویت با مصوبه جدید چون محتمل تره

----------


## Janan

> حرف مفت


اگه مجلس واقعا بخواد از اختیاراتش استفاده کنه ، به راحتی میتونه مصوبه رو باطل کنه 😂
اما نمیدونم چرا هیچ غلطی نمیکنه :/

----------


## Dillon

> اگه مجلس واقعا بخواد از اختیاراتش استفاده کنه ، به راحتی میتونه مصوبه رو باطل کنه 
> اما نمیدونم چرا هیچ غلطی نمیکنه :/


اتفاقا شورا خیلی قوی تر از مجلسه

----------


## Janan

> اتفاقا شورا خیلی قوی تر از مجلسه


از لحاظ قانونی مجلس قوی تره اما متاسفانه بلد نیستن از قدرتشون استفاده کنن 🤦‍♀️

----------


## Metanoia

> از لحاظ قانونی مجلس قوی تره اما متاسفانه بلد نیستن از قدرتشون استفاده کنن ‍♀️



فکر نکنم بخوان مصوبه رو لغو کنن چون عملا زیرسوال بردن شورای انقلاب فرهنگی میشه

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

> اتفاقا شورا خیلی قوی تر از مجلسه


اگه یکم به مصاحبه ها گوش کنی و کمی هم نظر رهبر و کمی هم از قانون اساسی رو بخونی،،متوجه میشی شورا داره تو کار مجلس دخالت میکنه.تو قانون اساسی صراحتا گفته شده فقط مجلس اختیار قاونونگذاری داره.چیزی از شورا گفته نشده.
یه متن بلند بالایی هم هست در مورد وظایف و جایگاه شورا که یکم پیچیدگی داره. در کل این چیزه شورا غیرقانونیه
کار شورا سیاست گذاریه.نه قانونگذاری- پس عملا چیزه شورا لغو شده هست :Yahoo (76): 

 اینجا کاملا توضی داده شورا چیه و چکاره ست https://qjpl.atu.ac.ir/article_2926.html
اصل مقاله ش سمت چپ قابله دانلوده

----------


## S.akbari

> فکر نکنم بخوان مصوبه رو لغو کنن چون عملا زیرسوال بردن شورای انقلاب فرهنگی میشه


 درسته...نباید انقدر  به این مصاحبه ها دلخوش بود هر سال اوضاع همینه سر کنکور مثل تعویق ۹۹ یا تمدید نظام قدیم پس خیلی نباید امیدوار بود به این مصاحبه ها به خصوص از طرف مجلس...ولی از مصوبه بگیم این مصوبه واقعا فاجعس از هر جاییش که نگاه می کنی یه ایرادش میزنه بیرون تاثیر قطعی اونم چهل درصدی اونم بعد این همه سال تاثیر مثبت....با این کارشون بچه ها رو مجبور کردن به کم تر از بیست راضی نشن این یعنی بار روانی وحشتناک تازه قبل از کنکور خود ...بعد خان بعدی کنکور تخصصیه...چطوری میخوان معدلای سالای مختلفو با هم تراز کنن؟چطور کنکور تا دوسال نتیجش اعتبار داره؟پس یعنی اونی که ۱۴۰۲ کنکور میده نره دانشگاه تا ۱۴۰۴ اعتبار داره پس اونی که رتبه کنکورش اون سال همونه چی میشه؟صف بسیار طولانی ترمیم معدلی ها حتی ۱۹.۵ هم مجبوره بره ترمیم حالا زیر ساختاشون به کنار تقلب و رانت و له شدن بچه های منطقه محروم به کنار جالب اینه که این عزیزان شورا فکر نکردن که اگر تاثیر قطعی کنیم خیلیا معدلشونو ۲۰ میکنن پس عملا فاز رقابتی معدل میره کنار دوباره رقابت میوفته رو کنکور این وسط بد به حال اونی که مدرسه و معلماش خوب نیست کم بضاعته و میخواد رشته خوب بخونه منطقه محروم واقعا معلم خوب انگشت شماره آموزش پرورش چطوری میتونه معلمای خوب و واقعا باسوادو طی چند ماه ببره منطقه محروم که مثلا عدالتی اجرا کنه؟هیچ وقت چرا چون بودجه نداره زیرساخت نداره

----------


## Dillon

> اگه یکم به مصاحبه ها گوش کنی و کمی هم نظر رهبر و کمی هم از قانون اساسی رو بخونی،،متوجه میشی شورا داره تو کار مجلس دخالت میکنه.تو قانون اساسی صراحتا گفته شده فقط مجلس اختیار قاونونگذاری داره.چیزی از شورا گفته نشده.
> یه متن بلند بالایی هم هست در مورد وظایف و جایگاه شورا که یکم پیچیدگی داره. در کل این چیزه شورا غیرقانونیه
> کار شورا سیاست گذاریه.نه قانونگذاری- پس عملا چیزه شورا لغو شده هست
> 
>  اینجا کاملا توضی داده شورا چیه و چکاره ست https://qjpl.atu.ac.ir/article_2926.html
> اصل مقاله ش سمت چپ قابله دانلوده


ببین تو ایران یسری نهادهای موازی وجود داره که عملا صاحب اصلی قدرت اونان شورا هم یکی از اوناست بقیه رو هم ک نمیشه اسم برد

----------


## S.akbari

> ببین تو ایران یسری نهادهای موازی وجود داره که عملا صاحب اصلی قدرت اونان شورا هم یکی از اوناست بقیه رو هم ک نمیشه اسم برد


ببین عزیزم حرف شما درسته ولی مجلس میتونه از قدرتش استفاده کنه اگر بخواد و اگر حواسش جمع باشه و اتحاد داشته باشه در ضمن رهبری گفتن که تو مسائل شورا مجلس دخالت نکنه تو مسائل مجلس شورا اینجا دخالت کننده شوارس چو مجلس قانون مصوب داره درباره کنکور

----------


## kingnaser

اصلا موافق این تغییرات نیستم یه سری مطالب از ته دل مینویسم درصورت امکان بازنشر بدین یا برای نماینده های شهراتون بفرستین یا به _دیوان عدالت نامه بزنین یا هرکاری به ذهنتون میرسه انجام بدین (مطمئن باشین هنوزم میشه تغییر داد فکر نکنین اینا اهمیت نداره ) چندسال پیش آبجیم کنکور داشت همون سال معدل نهایی رو قطعی کرده بودن یه نفر شکایت کرده بود و دلیل آورده بود که حذف کردن و دوباره تاثیر مثبت شد تا امسال ... پس میشه و شاید 10 دقیقه کل این کارها طول بکشه ولی تاثیر داره پس لطفا انجام بدین :_ 
1-همه میدونن سر امتحان نهایی تقلب خیلی بیشتر میشه ، شهرستانا کیلویی نمره میدن تازه اگه معلمه آشنا باشه که هیچی دیگه ... پس نهایی اصلا نباید قطعی باشه باید تاثیرش مثبت باشه 
2-حذف عمومی ها و زیر گروه ها هم اشتباهه ، ینی دروس عمومی اینقد بی اهمیت شدن که حذف شن ! چطوری میشه فارسی و دین و زندگی و انگلیسی اینقد بی اهمیت باشن ! این ینی افت و اهمیت ندادن به این دروس طی چند سال آینده ...
3- اگه هدفشون حذف مافیا بوده باید بگم زهی خیال باطل چرا که مافیای کنکور از همین الان شروع کردن به تبلیغ کتابهای سیرتاپیاز و گام به گام و... ! فردا روزم کلاسهای آمادگی نهایی میذارن با خدا تومن پول ... 
4- مسئولین مطمئن باشن بهترین راه ورود به دانشگاه ها همین کنکوره اونم مثل قبل ...
5- اگه خیلی علاقه مند به تغییر هستن مسئولین بیان و سهمیه هارو حذف کنن

----------


## TheChernobyl

سلام بروبچ من نظام قدیمم تصمیم ب کنکور مجدد نداشتم اما یهویی میخوام کنکور بدم ۴۰۲
جونم براتون بگه ک از جزییات تغییرات بیخبرم
یکی لطف میکنه بگه چ خاکی باید تو سر بریزم؟
باید دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرم؟
یا ترمیم کنم؟
یا اصلا نیازی نیست و معدل برا نظام قدیم بی تاثیره؟
الان فقط اختصاصیا سوال میاد تو کنکور؟
یکی توضیح مفصل بده بی زحمت
منم اگه نیازی به همکاری و امضا کردنو تجمع باشه پایتونم

----------


## TheChernobyl

ی نکته بگم من با حذف عمومی ب شدت موافقم
یادتون نیست سر درس خوندنا همش میگفتین این چرتوپرتا چیه میخونیم جراح چ نیازی داره بدونه قبله کدوم وره یا فلان جمله عربی اسمیه هست یا فعلیه و....
اینکه چهار درس حذف شده خود ب خود از درگیری فکری کنکوری هم کم میشه
قبلا خودتو میکشتی باز نمیشد همه درسارو توی یک روز بخونی
و این وسواس خیلیا بود ک همرو تو یروز بخونن
الان مونده چهار پنجتا اختصاصی ک تمرکز روشون ب نسبت کنکورای قبل آسون تره
ب سختی واقعی کنکور کاری ندارم اما حذف عمومیا نکته مثبتیه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام بروبچ من نظام قدیمم تصمیم ب کنکور مجدد نداشتم اما یهویی میخوام کنکور بدم ۴۰۲
> جونم براتون بگه ک از جزییات تغییرات بیخبرم
> یکی لطف میکنه بگه چ خاکی باید تو سر بریزم؟
> باید دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرم؟
> یا ترمیم کنم؟
> یا اصلا نیازی نیست و معدل برا نظام قدیم بی تاثیره؟
> الان فقط اختصاصیا سوال میاد تو کنکور؟
> یکی توضیح مفصل بده بی زحمت
> منم اگه نیازی به همکاری و امضا کردنو تجمع باشه پایتونم


نظام قدیم 4 حالت دارد:
1- ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی جدید با شرکت در امتحانات دوازدهم (چون عملا سوابق نهایی پیش دانشگاهی دیپلمه 97 به قبل ناقصه (فقط داخل سه درس نمره نهایی دارن) و دیپلمه 84 به قبل کلا سوابق نهایی نداره) که اسم گول زننده و خوشگلش میشه همون ترمیم نمرات سوابق تحصیلی که موافقان این طرح روی امتحان دروسی گذاشته اند که اصلا سوابق نهایی برایش وجود ندارد که حالا امکان ترمیم باشد!
2- در حالت اول دروس پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم تطبیق میخورد با دروس دوازدهم (که منطقیش هم همینه و تا الآن همینطور تطبیق زده آموزش و پرورش!) ولی در این حالت ممکن هست آموزش و پرورش بیاید برای تطبیق از سوابق نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان استفاده کند (تطبیق سوم با دوازدهم) که در این حالت چون دیپلمه 97 به قبل سوابق نهایی اش تکمیل است می تواند برود با دروس دوازدهم نمرات نهایی سال سوم خود را ترمیم کند. به این صورت دیپلمه های 84 به قبل که سوابقی ندارند در حالت دوم 2 حالت برای شان پیش می آید: ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی (دیپلم مجدد) یا تاثیر 100 درصدی نمره تراز کنکور در رتبه بندی.
3- حالت سوم این است که برای هر دو گروه نظام قدیم دیپلمه 97 به قبل و 84 به قبل تاثیر معدلی در نظر گرفته نشود و 100 درصد تراز کنکور لحاظ شود. که احتمال کمتری به نسبت حالت اول و دوم دارد. دروس عمومی عملا در این حالت به کلی برای نظام قدیمی حذف شده محسوب می شود (چراکه دیگر حتی سوابق تحصیلی نهایی در نظر گرفته نمی شود)
4- حالت چهارم که بهترین حالت ممکنه، این است که کلا این مصوبات چرت امسال به مرحله اجرا نرسه.

راجع به پست بعدی تان:
دروس عمومی از کنکور حذف نشده است چراکه سوابق تحصیلی (نمرات نهایی) هر 4 درس عمومی بر روی تراز نهایی که با آن داوطلبان کنکور رتبه بندی می شوند تاثیر به شدت خفنی خواهد گذاشت و عملا کسی که نمره اش در هر درسی زیر 19 باشد بایستی با قبولی رشته های تاپ بای بای کند. پس این مصوبه بجز برگزاری دو کنکور در سال هیچ نقطه مثبتی برای دانش آموزان نظام قدیم و جدید ندارد.

----------


## TheChernobyl

> نظام قدیم 4 حالت دارد:
> 1- ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی جدید با شرکت در امتحانات دوازدهم (چون عملا سوابق نهایی پیش دانشگاهی دیپلمه 97 به قبل ناقصه (فقط داخل سه درس نمره نهایی دارن) و دیپلمه 84 به قبل کلا سوابق نهایی نداره) که اسم گول زننده و خوشگلش میشه همون ترمیم نمرات سوابق تحصیلی که موافقان این طرح روی امتحان دروسی گذاشته اند که اصلا سوابق نهایی برایش وجود ندارد که حالا امکان ترمیم باشد!
> 2- در حالت اول دروس پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم تطبیق میخورد با دروس دوازدهم (که منطقیش هم همینه و تا الآن همینطور تطبیق زده آموزش و پرورش!) ولی در این حالت ممکن هست آموزش و پرورش بیاید برای تطبیق از سوابق نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان استفاده کند (تطبیق سوم با دوازدهم) که در این حالت چون دیپلمه 97 به قبل سوابق نهایی اش تکمیل است می تواند برود با دروس دوازدهم نمرات نهایی سال سوم خود را ترمیم کند. به این صورت دیپلمه های 84 به قبل که سوابقی ندارند در حالت دوم 2 حالت برای شان پیش می آید: ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی (دیپلم مجدد) یا تاثیر 100 درصدی نمره تراز کنکور در رتبه بندی.
> 3- حالت سوم این است که برای هر دو گروه نظام قدیم دیپلمه 97 به قبل و 84 به قبل تاثیر معدلی در نظر گرفته نشود و 100 درصد تراز کنکور لحاظ شود. که احتمال کمتری به نسبت حالت اول و دوم دارد. دروس عمومی عملا در این حالت به کلی برای نظام قدیمی حذف شده محسوب می شود (چراکه دیگر حتی سوابق تحصیلی نهایی در نظر گرفته نمی شود)
> 4- حالت چهارم که بهترین حالت ممکنه، این است که کلا این مصوبات چرت امسال به مرحله اجرا نرسه.
> 
> راجع به پست بعدی تان:
> دروس عمومی از کنکور حذف نشده است چراکه سوابق تحصیلی (نمرات نهایی) هر 4 درس عمومی بر روی تراز نهایی که با آن داوطلبان کنکور رتبه بندی می شوند تاثیر به شدت خفنی خواهد گذاشت و عملا کسی که نمره اش در هر درسی زیر 19 باشد بایستی با قبولی رشته های تاپ بای بای کند. پس این مصوبه بجز برگزاری دو کنکور در سال هیچ نقطه مثبتی برای دانش آموزان نظام قدیم و جدید ندارد.


عجب بدبختی ای پیش اومده
حالا کی مشخص میشه باید سوابق درست کنیم یا ترمیم کنیم یا هرچی؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> عجب بدبختی ای پیش اومده
> حالا کی مشخص میشه باید سوابق درست کنیم یا ترمیم کنیم یا هرچی؟


اگر عقد قلب کرده اید برای شرکت در کنکور امسال و تصمیم جدی دارید بهتر است تا آبان صبر کنید تا تکلیف تان مشخص شود. تا آن موقع مقداری تخمه و پفک بیاورید بنشینید پای همین تاپیک تا بالاخره علما تکلیف نظام قدیم را مشخص کنند وگرنه درس خواندن بدون مشخص بودن تکلیف بی فایده و ملال انگیز است.

حالا جدای از شوخی، بهتره تا آبان به پایه سازی بپردازید، 

شمایی که نظام قدیم هستید و به خودی خود اندک زمان یا زمان درازی از درس و دبیرستان دور بهتر است بجای شروع جدی و مثلا دانلود برنامه آزمون آزمایشی x و شروع مطالعه مطابق برنامه غیر منطقی آن به پایه سازی بپردازید، منظور اینکه در درسی مثل ریاضیات بروید سراغ مباحث پایه ای راهنمایی(ضرب و تقسیم و توان و ...) و بعد از اون بپردازید به فصولی همچون مجموعه ها و معادلات و نامعادلات (علی الخصوص معادله درجه دو) و قدرمطلق و براکت و هندسه تحلیلی و مفاهیم اولیه تابع و تعاریف مقدماتی مثلثات این ها را از یک درسنامه خوب مثل شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز یا هر درسنامه/فیلم/جزوه ای که گیر آوردید بخوانید و مسلط شوید. 

یا برای درس زیست بهتر است تا آن موقع یک دور متن کتاب های درسی را بدون توجه به جزئیات و صرفا جهت آشنایی با فضای کلی زیست شناسی بخوانید یا لااقل زیست دهم را شروع کنید با یک دبیر که از روی متن کتاب درسی تدریس می کند به خواندن تا قلق مطالعه زیست و نحوه طرح تست از شکل ها و نکات متن و ... دست تان بیاید و در طول سال مطالعه و تست زنی درس زیست را بتوانید با روش درستی جلو بیاورید و نیاز به آزمون و خطای کمتری برای تثبیت روند درس خواندن داشته باشید. 

یا برای فیزیک لااقل فیزیک دهم را تا آن موقع می توانید بخوانید و تمام تست های کنکور را نیز پوشش دهید. در کنارش هر فصل فیزیک یکسری پیش نیاز های ریاضیاتی دارد که اگر بدون دانستن آن ها به حل تست ورود کنید احتمال شکست بیشتر از موفقیت است پس توصیه می شود این پیش نیاز ها را نیز مطالعه کنید یا اگر دقیقا نمی دانید پیش نیاز هر فصل چیست بروید به سراغ مشاهده جلسه اول تدریس هر فصل میرحسینی نامی که در کلاسینو فیزیک تدریس می کند و فیلم پارسال یا امسالش را در تلگرام گیر بیاورید و تماشا کنید.

برای شیمی از فصل 1 دهم مباحث ذرات سازنده اتم و ایزوتوپ و عدد جرمی و اتمی و ساختار اتم و آرایش الکترونی و از شیمی یازدهم صفحات 1 تا 17 (شیمی کوانتوم) را بخوانید و تست بزنید. سپس بروید سراغ تبدیل اتم به مولکول و یون از فصل 1 دهم و فرمول نویسی و انواع پیوند را کامل یاد بگیرید. رسم ساختار لوویس را یاد بگیرید اگر فرصت شد که قطعا میشه میتونید بعدا بروید به سراغ یک کتاب مسئله یا کلاس خوب و از روی اون نحوه موازنه و حل مسائل استوکیومتری را یاد بگیرید که در طول سال خیلی به کارتان میاد. گروه های عاملی را نیز یاد بگیرید که بعنوان یک پیش نیاز خیلی مهم تقریبا در همه فصل ها و مسائل و مفاهیم شیمی بکار می آید. اگر به من باشد می گویم در شیمی به سبک زیست چه بهتر که یک نظام قدیمی نیم نگاهی روی کتاب های درسی داشته باشد تا اصلا بداند هر فصلی راجع به چه موضوع یا موضوعاتی حرف زده و در طول سال سردرگم میان کتاب های 1800 صفحه ای پایه به پایه نباشد.

----------


## MYDR

*کنکور حذف‌شدنی نیست*  


> وزیر  علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری گفت: کنکور حذف شدنی نیست؛ در حال‌حاضر، چند هزار  دانش‌آموز داریم که معدل آنها ۲۰ است. نمی‌توان تمام این افراد را در آن ۱۵  درصد رشته‌های پرطرفدار جذب کنیم؛ به همین دلیل کنکور باید برگزار شود.


وقتی نگرانی وزیر علوم فقط معدل بیست ها هستند، و کل کنکور فقط برای 15 درصد رشته ها است باید بدونید چه فاجعه ای در راه هست !  من فکر میکنم با این شیوه معدل های زیر 20 همگی در یک چرخه ظالمانه خاموش حذف می شوند.

----------


## TheChernobyl

> اگر عقد قلب کرده اید برای شرکت در کنکور امسال و تصمیم جدی دارید بهتر است تا آبان صبر کنید تا تکلیف تان مشخص شود. تا آن موقع مقداری تخمه و پفک بیاورید بنشینید پای همین تاپیک تا بالاخره علما تکلیف نظام قدیم را مشخص کنند وگرنه درس خواندن بدون مشخص بودن تکلیف بی فایده و ملال انگیز است.
> 
> حالا جدای از شوخی، بهتره تا آبان به پایه سازی بپردازید، 
> 
> شمایی که نظام قدیم هستید و به خودی خود اندک زمان یا زمان درازی از درس و دبیرستان دور بهتر است بجای شروع جدی و مثلا دانلود برنامه آزمون آزمایشی x و شروع مطالعه مطابق برنامه غیر منطقی آن به پایه سازی بپردازید، منظور اینکه در درسی مثل ریاضیات بروید سراغ مباحث پایه ای راهنمایی(ضرب و تقسیم و توان و ...) و بعد از اون بپردازید به فصولی همچون مجموعه ها و معادلات و نامعادلات (علی الخصوص معادله درجه دو) و قدرمطلق و براکت و هندسه تحلیلی و مفاهیم اولیه تابع و تعاریف مقدماتی مثلثات این ها را از یک درسنامه خوب مثل شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز یا هر درسنامه/فیلم/جزوه ای که گیر آوردید بخوانید و مسلط شوید. 
> 
> یا برای درس زیست بهتر است تا آن موقع یک دور متن کتاب های درسی را بدون توجه به جزئیات و صرفا جهت آشنایی با فضای کلی زیست شناسی بخوانید یا لااقل زیست دهم را شروع کنید با یک دبیر که از روی متن کتاب درسی تدریس می کند به خواندن تا قلق مطالعه زیست و نحوه طرح تست از شکل ها و نکات متن و ... دست تان بیاید و در طول سال مطالعه و تست زنی درس زیست را بتوانید با روش درستی جلو بیاورید و نیاز به آزمون و خطای کمتری برای تثبیت روند درس خواندن داشته باشید. 
> 
> یا برای فیزیک لااقل فیزیک دهم را تا آن موقع می توانید بخوانید و تمام تست های کنکور را نیز پوشش دهید. در کنارش هر فصل فیزیک یکسری پیش نیاز های ریاضیاتی دارد که اگر بدون دانستن آن ها به حل تست ورود کنید احتمال شکست بیشتر از موفقیت است پس توصیه می شود این پیش نیاز ها را نیز مطالعه کنید یا اگر دقیقا نمی دانید پیش نیاز هر فصل چیست بروید به سراغ مشاهده جلسه اول تدریس هر فصل میرحسینی نامی که در کلاسینو فیزیک تدریس می کند و فیلم پارسال یا امسالش را در تلگرام گیر بیاورید و تماشا کنید.
> ...


دمت گرم داداش
والا قصد داشتم یکی دو سال بعد کنکور شرکت کنم 
یهویی شد ولی آره قصدم جدیه
ممنون از راهنماییت داداش خودم ی مطالعاتی داشتم توی این مدت
مثن ی دور زیستو خوندم 
ی دور شیمیم خوندم
ولی خیلی خوب نبوده خوندنم
هم تست کار نکردم خیلی هم اینکه اشکال دارم
ریاضی فیزیک بجز یکی دو فصل که خوندم باقیو صفرم
مشکلم خوندن و برنامش نیست
نهایت همه اختصاصیارو میخونم هر روز با ی برنامه ای
مشکلم همین دیپلم مجددو سوابق تحصیلیه
نمرات درست حسابی ایم ندارم که تطبیق بدن ب دردم بخوره
در صورت تطبیق باز باید ترمیم کنم
حالا من بیام درگیر ترمیم بشم ب کنکور دی نمیرسم
در هر حال کنکور استرس زاست این گندم بالاش اومده قوزه بالا قوز شده
داشتم زندگیمو میکردم حالا موندم چ خاکی تو سرم بریزمو کیو مقصره این جوه بی نظم بدونم

----------


## Moon.Sa

بچه ها، فردا تجمعه، اگه تهران یا کرجین پاشین بیاین
شاید تاثیر داشته باشه، با این مصوبه همگی بدبخت میشیما
حتی تویی که معدلت ۲۰ه 
تو ژوتیز میگن کجا باید بریم

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

تاریخ ثبتنام و برگزاری کنکور دیماه م دادن :Yahoo (23): چخبره واقعا؟ :Yahoo (23): کی اخه میره کنکور دی بده وقتی تیر هستو اماده تری؟ و وقتیم یه پذیرش داره چ فایده کنکور دی :Yahoo (23): 
اگرم کسی برا دی از قبل خیلی امادگی داره چون پدیرش یکی هست و مهرماه هست, خو تیر ک بیشتر میشه اماده بود چون بازم وقت داری :Yahoo (23):

----------


## dr.parham

به گزارش الف به دنبال ارسال نامه‌ای به رییس جمهور از سوی  دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت  آقای رییسی  ضمن ارجاع نامه به دبیر شورایعالی انقلاب فرهنگی از وی خواست به شبهات مطرح شده پاسخ بگوید .
در هامش رییس جمهور آمده است: _جناب آقای عاملی لازم است توضیح لازم از سوی جنابعالی و دیگر اعضای حقیقی و حقوقی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در رسانه ها به عمل آمده و به ابهامات و سوالات پاسخ داده شود_

----------


## reza333

> به گزارش الف به دنبال ارسال نامه‌ای به رییس جمهور از سوی  دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت  آقای رییسی  ضمن ارجاع نامه به دبیر شورایعالی انقلاب فرهنگی از وی خواست به شبهات مطرح شده پاسخ بگوید .
> در هامش رییس جمهور آمده است: _جناب آقای عاملی لازم است توضیح لازم از سوی جنابعالی و دیگر اعضای حقیقی و حقوقی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در رسانه ها به عمل آمده و به ابهامات و سوالات پاسخ داده شود_


*خب چهارتا خزعبل و اراجیف سر هم میکنن میگن اینا مزایای مصوبه ی ماست . اینا تو چرند گویی تبحر دارن .*

----------


## Rubiker

> به گزارش الف به دنبال ارسال نامه‌ای به رییس جمهور از سوی  دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت  آقای رییسی  ضمن ارجاع نامه به دبیر شورایعالی انقلاب فرهنگی از وی خواست به شبهات مطرح شده پاسخ بگوید .
> در هامش رییس جمهور آمده است: _جناب آقای عاملی لازم است توضیح لازم از سوی جنابعالی و دیگر اعضای حقیقی و حقوقی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در رسانه ها به عمل آمده و به ابهامات و سوالات پاسخ داده شود_


قشنگ ملومه جوابشون چیه؟
میخوان بگن مصوبه جدید هیچ مغایرتی با مصوبه قبلی مجلس ندارد :Yahoo (106): 
ارجاع دادن به شورایی که عامل ایجاد این آشفته بازاره، عجب :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _Joseph_

*سلام 
چه خبره ؟ چه خبرهههههه؟ 
کنکور دی بدون معدل 
کنکور تیر با معدل 
هر دو هم پذیرش یکسان ؟؟ 
یعنی چه 
یکی ساقی این پور عباس رو عوض کنه*  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Rubiker

> *سلام 
> چه خبره ؟ چه خبرهههههه؟ 
> کنکور دی بدون معدل 
> کنکور تیر با معدل 
> هر دو هم پذیرش یکسان ؟؟ 
> یعنی چه 
> یکی ساقی این پور عباس رو عوض کنه*


داداش چیزی که متوجه شدم اینه
دی میتونی کنکور بدی ولی در نهایت باید برای پذیرش نهایی معدلت حاضر باشه

----------


## CHARON IV

zhootyz_gp @
تهرانی ها حتما برن (چند ساعت بیشتر وقتتون رو نمیگیره)

----------


## reza333

> zhootyz_gp @
> تهرانی ها حتما برن (چند ساعت بیشتر وقتتون رو نمیگیره)


*کاش به جای سازمان سنجش جلوی مجلس تجمع برگزار می شد. باید از نماینده ها درخواست کنیم قانون جدیدی بزارن . سازمان سنجش که فقط مجریه اوامر ،  نقشی تو ایجاد این مصوبه نداشته .  خوبه یه تجمع هم جلوی مجلس باشه .
راستی دم همه بچه هایی که توی تجمع شرکت کردن گرم .*

----------


## Janan

> *کاش به جای سازمان سنجش جلوی مجلس تجمع برگزار می شد. باید از نماینده ها درخواست کنیم قانون جدیدی بزارن . سازمان سنجش که فقط مجریه اوامر ،  نقشی تو ایجاد این مصوبه نداشته .  خوبه یه تجمع هم جلوی مجلس باشه .
> راستی دم همه بچه هایی که توی تجمع شرکت کردن گرم .*


هیچ کس نیومده بود 😂
همه بلدن فقط حرف بزنن 😐

----------


## kingnaser

هر دم از این باغ بری مرسید .... 

آقا الان بالاخره تکلیف چیه ؟

----------


## _Dawn_

> هر دم از این باغ بری مرسید .... 
> 
> آقا الان بالاخره تکلیف چیه ؟


تکلیف اینه که تا آخر تابستون اختصاصی های پایه رو بخون
عمومی های مهارتی مثل قرابت آرایه و متن زبان رو هم بصورت روتین روزی 1 ساعت وقت بزار

----------


## یا حق 💚

بچه ها لطفا جوابمو بدین خیلی ضروری هست من امتحان ترمیم معدل رو ثبت نام کردم و باید تا ۷ روز دیگه برم سر امتحان اما یه هفته پیش تصمیم گرفتم که دی ترمیم کنم و شهریور. ترمیم انجام ندم همون‌طور که میدونید پول رو که پس نمیدم و من هم با این موضوع مشکلی ندارم اماااا فقط نمیخام امتحان بدم ولی آموزش و پرورش میگه حتی اگه مردی هم باید سر ترمیم حاضر بشی وگرنه فرصت یه بار ترمیم آن رو از دست میدی گفتن حتی گواهی هم قبول نمیکنن نمی‌دونید که آیا راهی هست ؟ من واقعا نمیتونم نمره ۲۰ رو کسب کنم الان چون خوب نخوندم مرسی

----------


## Metanoia

> هیچ کس نیومده بود 
> همه بلدن فقط حرف بزنن



متاسفانه بیشتر دوستان و هم دوره ای های من که قراره کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رو شرکت کنن فکر میکنن که این مصوبه خیلی خوبه و به واقع لطف سازمان سنجش به ما بوده 
به هر حال هیچ تغییری صورت نخواهد پذیرفت دیگه فرقی هم نداره پیشنهاد میکنم مثل خیلی از دوستان کنکور ۹۹ ای تو چاه نیوفتین و شروع کنیین چون به طور حتم این کنکور هم مثل تمامی کنکور ها رتبه های برتری داره که دارن بدون توجه به مسیرشون ادامه میدن و اهمیتی به حواشی نمیدن

----------


## mohammad_kh199

دوستان من یبار ترمیم معدل کردم الان چجوریاست نمیتونم دیگه ترمیم شرکت کنم؟ معلوم نشد چندباره؟

----------


## harisondoc

> دوستان من یبار ترمیم معدل کردم الان چجوریاست نمیتونم دیگه ترمیم شرکت کنم؟ معلوم نشد چندباره؟


تازه خبر اومد یه بار فقط میشه ترمیم کرد و دیپلمه ها قبل 84 هم گفتن معلوم نیس تا شورا دربارشون تصمیم بگیره

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> تازه خبر اومد یه بار فقط میشه ترمیم کرد و دیپلمه ها قبل 84 هم گفتن معلوم نیس تا شورا دربارشون تصمیم بگیره


یعنی من الان نمیتونم دیگه؟ مگه نگفته بودن ده بار؟؟؟؟ خب با اینهمه تاثیر چرا فقط یکبار اخه؟؟؟؟ کجا گفتن یکباره؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> تازه خبر اومد یه بار فقط میشه ترمیم کرد و دیپلمه ها قبل 84 هم گفتن معلوم نیس تا شورا دربارشون تصمیم بگیره


احتمالا در مورد همون قانون قبلی حرف زده قانون شورای عالی اموزش و پرورش قانون جدید قطعا بیشتره یبار چیه اخه

----------


## harisondoc

> یعنی من الان نمیتونم دیگه؟ مگه نگفته بودن ده بار؟؟؟؟ خب با اینهمه تاثیر چرا فقط یکبار اخه؟؟؟؟ کجا گفتن یکباره؟


 آموزش و پرورش عقب نشینی کرد/ داوطلبان فقط یک بار می‌توانند برای ترمیم نمره اقدام کنند!
 خبرگزاری صداوسیما، ۲۵ مرداد ۱۴۰۱

 زارعی، رییس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش با حضور در برنامه فرامتن شبکه افق گفت:
 همه دانش آموزان در حال تحصیل و کسانی که از سال ۸۴ به بعد دیپلم گرفته اند، می‌توانند درخواست ترمیم معدل دهند. ولی نظام قدیمی‌ها نیاز به رای کمیسیون خاص شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش دارند. اما دانش آموزان نظام آموزشی جدید (۶. ۳.۳) می‌توانند با مراجعه به مدارس بزرگسالان، نسبت به درخواست ترمیم نمره از یک درس تا تمامی دروس در منطقه محل تحصیل خود یا به صورت مهمان در مناطق دیگر، اقدام کنند و در نوبت‌های خرداد، شهریور و دی از یک درس تا تمام دروس را امتحان دهند.

 داوطلبان فقط یک بار می‌توانند برای ترمیم معدل خود اقدام کنند مثلا دو درس را در خرداد، سه درس در شهریور، و بقیه را در دی امتحان دهند یا اینکه در یک نوبت تمام دروس را امتحان دهد تا نمرات در سوابق تحصیلی داوطلب اعمال و به سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ارسال شود.

----------


## harisondoc

> یعنی من الان نمیتونم دیگه؟ مگه نگفته بودن ده بار؟؟؟؟ خب با اینهمه تاثیر چرا فقط یکبار اخه؟؟؟؟ کجا گفتن یکباره؟


مگه نمیشناسیشون؟راحت زیرش زدن

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> ������ آموزش و پرورش عقب نشینی کرد/ داوطلبان فقط یک بار می‌توانند برای ترمیم نمره اقدام کنند!
> ������ خبرگزاری صداوسیما، ۲۵ مرداد ۱۴۰۱
> 
> ������ زارعی، رییس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش با حضور در برنامه فرامتن شبکه افق گفت:
> ������ همه دانش آموزان در حال تحصیل و کسانی که از سال ۸۴ به بعد دیپلم گرفته اند، می‌توانند درخواست ترمیم معدل دهند. ولی نظام قدیمی‌ها نیاز به رای کمیسیون خاص شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش دارند. اما دانش آموزان نظام آموزشی جدید (۶. ۳.۳) می‌توانند با مراجعه به مدارس بزرگسالان، نسبت به درخواست ترمیم نمره از یک درس تا تمامی دروس در منطقه محل تحصیل خود یا به صورت مهمان در مناطق دیگر، اقدام کنند و در نوبت‌های خرداد، شهریور و دی از یک درس تا تمام دروس را امتحان دهند.
> 
> ������ داوطلبان فقط یک بار می‌توانند برای ترمیم معدل خود اقدام کنند مثلا دو درس را در خرداد، سه درس در شهریور، و بقیه را در دی امتحان دهند یا اینکه در یک نوبت تمام دروس را امتحان دهد تا نمرات در سوابق تحصیلی داوطلب اعمال و به سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ارسال شود.


اینو از صفحه دکتر افشار برداشتین دیگه؟
من فک کنم این مربوط به قانچن قبلی یعنی قانون‌ شورای عالی اموزش و پرورش قانون جدید بیشتره

----------


## یا حق 💚

بی نهایت چرته این حرف من رفتم آموزش و پرورش گف فقط یه بار میتونی برا همه درسات ترمیم کنی یا اونا نفهم بودن یا این مرده، لعنت به این حرف های ضد و نقیض اه 🤦‍♀🤦‍♀🤦‍♀🤦‍♀🤦‍♀  🤦‍♀

----------


## paariisa

سلام بچه ها من سال ۹۵ واسع سه تا درس ترمیم معدل انجام دادم ، یعنی دیگه نمیتونم ترمیم کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> بچه ها لطفا جوابمو بدین خیلی ضروری هست من امتحان ترمیم معدل رو ثبت نام کردم و باید تا ۷ روز دیگه برم سر امتحان اما یه هفته پیش تصمیم گرفتم که دی ترمیم کنم و شهریور. ترمیم انجام ندم همون‌طور که میدونید پول رو که پس نمیدم و من هم با این موضوع مشکلی ندارم اماااا فقط نمیخام امتحان بدم ولی آموزش و پرورش میگه حتی اگه مردی هم باید سر ترمیم حاضر بشی وگرنه فرصت یه بار ترمیم آن رو از دست میدی گفتن حتی گواهی هم قبول نمیکنن نمی‌دونید که آیا راهی هست ؟ من واقعا نمیتونم نمره ۲۰ رو کسب کنم الان چون خوب نخوندم مرسی ������������


تنها راهش اینه که تعداد فرصت ترمیم رو افزایش بدن. چون در هر صورت این فرصت ترمیمت سوخت و باید از فرصتای دیگه استفاده کنی که در حال حاضر فرصت ترمیم همون یه باره

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> سلام بچه ها من سال ۹۵ واسع سه تا درس ترمیم معدل انجام دادم ، یعنی دیگه نمیتونم ترمیم کنم ؟؟؟


اون سه درس رو با قانون حال حاضر دیگه نمیتونی ترمیم کنی

----------


## paariisa

> اون سه درس رو با قانون حال حاضر دیگه نمیتونی ترمیم کنی


وای بدبخت میشم که ، زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک بودن ، خدا کنه اینجوری نباشه

----------


## SINA_1384

سلام
کسی می دونه که کنکور ۴۰۲ چجوری برگزار میشه؟ منظورم اینه که چون دروس عمومی حذف شدن امکانش هست مدّت زمان پاسخ به سوالات هم کم بشه؟ یا تعداد سوالات تخصصی افزایش پیدا کنه؟ ضرایب دروس چطور؟ چون زیر گروه ها حذف شدن ضرایب دروس هم زیاد میشه؟

----------


## alibestfriend

لعنت الله علی القوم الظالمین

----------


## mohammad_kh199

بابا *** میخورن فقط یبار بزارن مگه میشه؟ اینهمه تاثیر بزاره بعد فقط یبار؟ خب کنکور چرا چندباره؟ وقتی قراره این بیصاحاب شصت درصد بشه اون چرا چندباره اصن؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> سلام 
> من دیپلممو ۹۳ گرفتم و نظام قدیمی م ، سال ۹۵ ترمیم نمره های سوم دبیرستان رو شرکت کردم ، یعنی الان دیگه نمیتوتم دوباره ترمیم رو شرکت کنم برای دروس دوازدهم ؟؟؟؟


طبق میل این اقایون هیچ کاری نمیتونی بکنی کلا این قانون رو زدن که نظام قدیمی ها حذف شن

----------


## کُبری

بچه ها توی قلم چی گفته بودن اه اینجوری بشه حتی 19 هم باید خدافظی کنه با رشته های تاپ....من شهریور رو برای ترمیم انتخاب کردم اگه اینجوری باشه همون شروع بسم الله باید با رشته های تاپ خدافظی کنم که:/کسی هست اینجا نهایی هارو خوب داده باشه؟میشه راهکارشو بگه-_-

----------


## Aras47

> طبق میل این اقایون هیچ کاری نمیتونی بکنی کلا این قانون رو زدن که نظام قدیمی ها حذف شن


خب مگه نباید نمره ی نظام قدیمی مثل دوازدهم بشه ؟؟؟ من الان فقط نمره ی سوم دبیرستان رو دارم ک

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> خب مگه نباید نمره ی نظام قدیمی مثل دوازدهم بشه ؟؟؟ من الان فقط نمره ی سوم دبیرستان رو دارم ک


خب همونو معادل میزارن دیگه الان چجوری تاثیر مثبت میزارن؟ ۳۰ درصد دیپلم ۱۰ درصد پیش برای نظام قدیمی ها که برای ما میشه همون ۳۰ درصد ۷۰ میشه کنکور

----------


## reza333

*دوستان گرامی صبر کنین تا ایین نامه ی ترمیم معدل تا اخر شهریور میاد . الان از خود وزیر و معاون وزیر هم که بپرسی میگه من نمیدونم چطوریاست چه برسه به بروبچ انجمن . فعلا بچسبین به اختصاصیا ی کنکورتون ، بعد برای ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم دوم  نوبت های دی  و یا خرداد طبق این نامه ی جدیدی که بیاد احتمال خیلی زیاد مشکلتون حل میشه .
**
البته از همه بهتر اینه همتی کنیم که این مصوبه ی سرا پا ظالمانه کلا لغو بشه . مصوبه ی نکبت*

----------


## elsaa2002

سلام من امسال مهر مجبورم پیام نور برم اما دوست دارم کنکور رو بدم می دونم تو کنکور دادن مشکلی نیست اما معدل رو چطوری ترمیم کنم چون دانشگاه مدرک دیپلم رو می خواد واسه ترمیم معدل هم باید مدرک دیپلم رو بدم خیلی ناراحتم ممکنه برم اموزش پرورش بگم از الان برای دی یا خرداد ثبت نام کنید ؟ نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## MYDR

> بچه ها توی قلم چی گفته بودن اه اینجوری بشه حتی 19 هم باید خدافظی کنه با رشته های تاپ....من شهریور رو برای ترمیم انتخاب کردم اگه اینجوری باشه همون شروع بسم الله باید با رشته های تاپ خدافظی کنم که:/کسی هست اینجا نهایی هارو خوب داده باشه؟میشه راهکارشو بگه-_-


سلام
متاسفانه موضوع همین هست !  در پست های قبلی خدمت اعضای انجمن گفتم، اگر دقت کرده باشید نقل قول گرفتم از وزیر علوم ! وقتی وزیر علوم میاد میگه اگر 20 نباشید با 25 صدم کمتر ممکنه رتبتون کلی جابجا بشه دیگه چه انتظاری دارید؟  
  راه کار؟  اعتراض !   غیر اعتراض؟  هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد ! 
    موضوع بد این هست که با این مصوبه بچه های مردم همون اولش نا امید میشند چون به این فکر میکنند که احتمال این که بیست نشند زیاد هست پس از همین الان رد شدند. این از هزاران استرس کنکور 4 ساعته بدتر و پراسترس تر هست !
  من امروز هم پیگیر شدم که با اعضای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی صحبت کنم و از جانب خودم اعتراضم رو بگم ! الان یک هفته است که تلفن چی وصل میکنه ولی اون سمت آقای موسوی و یا روابط عمومی هیچ کسی جواب نمیده !  من نا امید نمیشم و تلاش خودم رو برای خودمم شده انجام میدم !

  تناقض های آقای کبگانیان به اوج خودش رسیده وقتی میخواد از سهمیه ها حرف بزنه میگه ما نظر مجلس رو میخواهیم ! پس چرا نظر 271 نماینده رو پشمک هم حساب نکردید برای مصوبه کنکوری؟
ایشون و آقای عاملی مدام میگن ما از یک میلیون نفر نظر سنجی کردیم توی شبکه شاد ! که آیا کنکور از امتحان نهای استرس زا تر است ؟!!!  خوب انسان مومن نباید با فریب کاری و نیرنگ کارش رو پیش ببره !  چرا به نظر سنجی سازمان سنجش از بچه ها آیا با تاثیر قطعی معدل موافق هستید یا خیر استناد نمی کنند؟ و چرا نمیگن در همون سوال خودشون در شبکه شاد تاثیر قطعی معدل رو جویا نشدند !؟ و چرا در همون نظر سنجی اینکه تاثیر امتحان نهایی در کنکور باشه رو از مردم نپرسیدند ؟!!!
 همه چیز بر سر بار مالی این مسئله و بحث قدرت است و لاغیر !

----------


## reza333

> سلام
> متاسفانه موضوع همین هست !  در پست های قبلی خدمت اعضای انجمن گفتم، اگر دقت کرده باشید نقل قول گرفتم از وزیر علوم ! وقتی وزیر علوم میاد میگه اگر 20 نباشید با 25 صدم کمتر ممکنه رتبتون کلی جابجا بشه دیگه چه انتظاری دارید؟  
>   راه کار؟  اعتراض !   غیر اعتراض؟  هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد ! 
>     موضوع بد این هست که با این مصوبه بچه های مردم همون اولش نا امید میشند چون به این فکر میکنند که احتمال این که بیست نشند زیاد هست پس از همین الان رد شدند. این از هزاران استرس کنکور 4 ساعته بدتر و پراسترس تر هست !
>   من امروز هم پیگیر شدم که با اعضای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی صحبت کنم و از جانب خودم اعتراضم رو بگم ! الان یک هفته است که تلفن چی وصل میکنه ولی اون سمت آقای موسوی و یا روابط عمومی هیچ کسی جواب نمیده !  من نا امید نمیشم و تلاش خودم رو برای خودمم شده انجام میدم !
> 
>   تناقض های آقای کبگانیان به اوج خودش رسیده وقتی میخواد از سهمیه ها حرف بزنه میگه ما نظر مجلس رو میخواهیم ! پس چرا نظر 271 نماینده رو پشمک هم حساب نکردید برای مصوبه کنکوری؟
> ایشون و آقای عاملی مدام میگن ما از یک میلیون نفر نظر سنجی کردیم توی شبکه شاد ! که آیا کنکور از امتحان نهای استرس زا تر است ؟!!!  خوب انسان مومن نباید با فریب کاری و نیرنگ کارش رو پیش ببره !  چرا به نظر سنجی سازمان سنجش از بچه ها آیا با تاثیر قطعی معدل موافق هستید یا خیر استناد نمی کنند؟ و چرا نمیگن در همون سوال خودشون در شبکه شاد تاثیر قطعی معدل رو جویا نشدند !؟ و چرا در همون نظر سنجی اینکه تاثیر امتحان نهایی در کنکور باشه رو از مردم نپرسیدند ؟!!!
>  همه چیز بر سر بار مالی این مسئله و بحث قدرت است و لاغیر !


*
این مصوبه اگر تعداد افرادی که تجمع میکنن بیشتر بشه لغوش چندان کار سختی نیست . نمیدونم یعنی توی شهر 10 میلیون نفری تهران سر جمع 1000 تا کنکوری 402 و 403  پیدا نمیشن که برن تجمع کنن حق و از این شورای پلید بگیرن ؟
**خیلی از دوستان هنوز نمیتونن درک کنن 40 درصد تاثیر قطعی یعنی چی . همه هم توهم برشون داشته میرم کتابو میخورم امتحان نهایی 10 تا 20 تو کارنامه ام میکارم . 
**مرداد 1402 که کارنامه هاشونو دیدن خواهند فهمید شورا چه جوری گذاشته تو کاسه شون . اون موقع دیگه کار از کارگذشته . کنکوری 1402 اونجا دیگه قربونی شده . 
*

----------


## MYDR

> *
> این مصوبه اگر تعداد افرادی که تجمع میکنن بیشتر بشه لغوش چندان کار سختی نیست . نمیدونم یعنی توی شهر 10 میلیون نفری تهران سر جمع 1000 تا کنکوری 402 و 403  پیدا نمیشن که برن تجمع کنن حق و از این شورای پلید بگیرن ؟
> **خیلی از دوستان هنوز نمیتونن درک کنن 40 درصد تاثیر قطعی یعنی چی . همه هم توهم برشون داشته میرم کتابو میخورم امتحان نهایی 10 تا 20 تو کارنامه ام میکارم . 
> **مرداد 1402 که کارنامه هاشونو دیدن خواهند فهمید شورا چه جوری گذاشته تو کاسه شون . اون موقع دیگه کار از کارگذشته . کنکوری 1402 اونجا دیگه قربونی شده . 
> *


  همه حرف شما درست ! ولی من حرف دیگه ای دارم ! اصلا بچه های تهران به کنار،  در همین آخرین حضورمون داشتیم افرادی که از کردستان و سیستان پاشدن اومدن برای حق خودشون ! حالا شما فقط یه کتاب فیزیک میخواهی بخری از همین خیلی سبز برای تجربی میشه 300 هزار تومن ! 
بچه های شمال گیلان مازندارن فیروزکوه قزوین، دماوند ، چرا نیومدن ؟ بچه های قم ؟ کرج ؟ همین همین اطرافی ها !  مگه چقدر هزینه داشت ؟! دیدید سیل چی کار کرده؟ وقتی زیاد شد چیزی جلو دارش نبود ! در این تجمع های مصالحت آمیز باید به فکر مظلومیت خودتون باشید و بقیه ! این که شما رو له کردند و در همون ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد سر بریدند !  اصلا حواستون هست چه بلایی سرتون آوردند ؟!!!  یا هنو  خوابید ؟
اگر سیل می شدیم بهتر و بیشتر به حرفهای ما گوش میدادند ! بیشتر بازتاب پیدا می کرد ! 
     به این حرفتون می رسیم همه توهم برشون داشته الان می خونند و همه درس ها رو بیست بشیم ! ما اینجا بمونیم اونهای که میرند یه داد و بیدادی می کنند ! اگر عوض شد که عقب نمونم ! عوض نشد هم عقب نمونم !  این تفکر بدتر از کار و ظلمی هست که شورای انقلاب فرهنگی با بچه ها کرده ! خود این دانش آموز یا داوطلب به خودش رحم نمی کنه چه برسه به بقیه !

به هر حال من خودم از این بحث ها و اینکه بخوام بگم این مصوبه چقدر بد هست و چه طور میشه خسته شدم و راه اعتراضی خودم رو پیش میرم و میدونم این حرفها برای کسی تاثیر نداره و مثل کوبیدن میخ توی دیوار هست ... اونهای هم که فقط به فکر خودشون هستند ! که با حرفهای قشنگ قشنگ عده ای گوش و ذهنشون پر شده که حاشیه نرید فقط بخونید پزشکی رو از دست ندید، این دوستان عزیز هم بشینن بخونن یه وقت عقب نمون از معدل بیست و پزشکی تهران فقط راحت و حقیقت امر اگر بعدن چیزی شدند بدونن مدیون خیلی های هستید که برای احیای حق تلاش کردند.

----------


## kingnaser

کاری ک از دست ما برمیاد اعتراضه ! اعتراض از طریق پیامک به نماینده های شهر ، اعتراض و نامه زدن به دیوان عدالت ، اعتراض و نامه زدن به دفتر هر مسئولی اعم از رهبر و رئیس جمهور و .... ! 
من نمیدونم توی کشوری ک اینهمه دم از دین و دیانت و حجاب و... میزنن مخصوصا از زمان اقای رئیسی چطوریه که درس عربی که زبان قرآنه و درس دین و زندگی که کلا دین یاد میده رو از کنکور حذف میکنن واقعا جای سواله ؟!؟ 
یعنی حتی اگه به بدی های قطعی بودن معدل و تقلب گسترده توی امتحان نهایی و نمره کیلیویی دادن و... توجه نکنیم آقایون باید به این توجه میکردن که بخاطر دین هم ک شده نذارن دروس عمومی مثل عربی و دین و زندگی از مهمترین آزمون ورودی یه کشور به اصطلاح اسلامی حذف شه ! نمیدونم ! الله اعلم ... که چه فسادهایی پشتش بوده و هست ... بقول بزرگان مارا به خیر تو امید نیست شر مرسان 
من الله توفیق

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> کاری ک از دست ما برمیاد اعتراضه ! اعتراض از طریق پیامک به نماینده های شهر ، اعتراض و نامه زدن به دیوان عدالت ، اعتراض و نامه زدن به دفتر هر مسئولی اعم از رهبر و رئیس جمهور و .... ! 
> من نمیدونم توی کشوری ک اینهمه دم از دین و دیانت و حجاب و... میزنن مخصوصا از زمان اقای رئیسی چطوریه که درس عربی که زبان قرآنه و درس دین و زندگی که کلا دین یاد میده رو از کنکور حذف میکنن واقعا جای سواله ؟!؟ 
> یعنی حتی اگه به بدی های قطعی بودن معدل و تقلب گسترده توی امتحان نهایی و نمره کیلیویی دادن و... توجه نکنیم آقایون باید به این توجه میکردن که بخاطر دین هم ک شده نذارن دروس عمومی مثل عربی و دین و زندگی از مهمترین آزمون ورودی یه کشور به اصطلاح اسلامی حذف شه ! نمیدونم ! الله اعلم ... که چه فسادهایی پشتش بوده و هست ... بقول بزرگان مارا به خیر تو امید نیست شر مرسان 
> من الله توفیق


نقطه قوت من این ۴ تا درس عمومی بود. کنکور امسال هم همشون رو بالای 80 زدم. خدا رو شکر امسال به احتمال ۹۹ درصد یکی از 3 رشته رو میارم و میرم پی کارم. ولی اگه یک درصد قبول نشم با حذف این ۴ تا درس و قطعی شدن تاثیر معدل کارم زاره. چون دیپلمم ریاضیه و معدلش هم 19.26

----------


## muhammadd

https://www.instagram.com/tv/ChaJ8YJ...d=MDJmNzVkMjY=

احتمال تغییر در شرایط کنکور ۱۴۰۲

رشیدی کوچی، نماینده مردم
 در لایو اینستاگرامی امشب:

این مصوبه یک مصوبه طاغوتی است.

این مصوبه شکاف در جامعه ایجاد می کند.

این مصوبه مانع قبولی دانش آموزان با معدل پایین ۱۹ در دانشگاه ها و رشته های خوب می شود.

این مصوبه به نفع دانش آموزان مدارس خاص است.

عده ای برای بچه های خودشان و مدارس خودشان قانون تصویب کرده اند! پس ۸۰ میلیون ایرانی دیگر چه می شوند؟

مجلس طرح دوفوریتی را به طور ویژه مطرح می کند مگر آنکه خود رییس جمهور  محترم جلوی مصوبه را بگیرد.
و......................
 @drsebti







خب دوستان ظاهرا مجلس عزمشو جزم کرده که این مصوبه رو لغو کنه. یا آقای رئیسی جلوی اجرا رو میگیره ، یا اینکه خود مجلس دست بکار میشه و این خبر خوشحال کننده ایه. همین تازگیا نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس هم گفته بود که مجلس به شورا اخطار داده که اگه این مصوبه رو پس نگیره ، خود مجلس ورود میکنه. فقط امیدوارم هر چه زودتر تکلیف رو روشن کنن

----------


## mahdi_artur

سلام کسی می‌دونه چرا انتشاراتی‌ها هم چاپ و هم فروش کتاب‌های *تست* دروس عمومی خود را ادامه داده اند؟!!

1-گاج:


2-مهروماه:


3-خیلی سبز:


و ...

----------


## Biomedical Eng

حتی اگه جلوی قطعی شدن تاثیر سوابق رو نگیرن حتما جلوی حذف دروس عمومی رو میگیرن چون انتشارات ها ضرر زیادی متحل میشن در این صورت.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: آموزش و پرورش 15 میلیون  دانش‌آموز با استعدادهای متنوع در اختیار دارد و توانایی و بضاعت مالی  آموزش وپرورش و دولت در این حد نیست که بتواند با مدارس غیردولتی مقایسه  شود و حتی توانایی معلمان آنها در یک سطح نیست.
*توقعی از آموزش و پرورش نیست!* ویس کرمی با اشاره به اینکه رشته تحصیلی 60 درصد معلمان با رشته‌ای که  تدریس می‌کنند، تطابق ندارد، مطرح کرد: با توجه به جذب ضعیف آموزش و پرورش و  استخدام‌هایی که براساس الحاقیه‌های مجلس تحمیل شده است، توقعی نیست آموزش  و پرورش بتواند با مدارس غیردولتی و خاص به طور طبیعی رقابت کند!
 وی در پاسخ به این پرسش که در کنار مدارس غیردولتی انواع مدارس دولتی را  داریم همین باعث شده است سطح یکسانی از آموزش در مدارس دولتی ارائه نشود،  متذکر شد: این پرسش مطرح است که آیا حق داریم همه افراد را با شرایط و  استعدادهای متنوع در حالت یکسان حفظ کنیم یا اینکه مردم حق دارند  انتخاب‌های مختلفی داشته باشند، پیچیدگی کار از همین جا شروع می‌شود.
 ویس کرمی ادامه داد: کنکور تنها یک شاخص است که نشان می‌دهد آموزش و  پرورش فعلی کارآمد نیست؛ براساس پژوهش‌هایی که مجلس انجام داده است، آموزش و  پرورش بسیار ضعیف‌تر از آن چیزی است که تصور می‌کنیم و در میان بین 15 تا  16 کشور منطقه، رتبه ایران بالای 10 است و در میان کشورهای جهان نیز جزو  کشورهای تقریباً آخر است! بنابراین اینکه آموزش و پرورش به لحاظ امکانات،  نیروی انسانی و بودجه بتواند درحد مدارس غیردولتی عمل کند، ممکن نیست.
 عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس با بیان اینکه معلمی که برای 30 سال  استخدام شده تا به عنوان مثال فیزیک تدریس کند اما ضعیف است را چکار  می‌توان کرد، متذکر شد: هم‌اکنون گفته می‌شود آموزش و پرورش حدود 200 هزار  معلم کمبود دارد، از سوی دیگر در کنار عدم توانمندی برخی معلمان و کم‌دقتی  در کیفیت جذب معلم که در طول سال‌های گذشته باری به هرجهت اقدام شده است  شاهدیم مدارس دولتی عادی کمترین امکانات را در اختیار دارند و حتی ساختمان  مدارس نیز فرسوده بوده و مشکل دارد؛ باید به کیفیت آموزش در مدارس دولتی  عادی و مناطق محروم دقت شود.
*عدالت در کار نیست!* ویس کرمی در پاسخ به این پرسش که آیا با مصوبه جدید کنکوری در مسیر  عدالت آموزشی حرکت خواهد شد، گفت: خیر! باز هم مشکلات وجود خواهد داشت یعنی  در مناطق محروم معلمان توانمند حضور ندارند همچنین امتحانات نهایی در سه  سال دوره متوسطه دوم برگزار می‌شود و همان کتابی که در مدارس دولتی عادی به  خوبی تدریس نشده در مدارس غیردولتی و خاص بسیار قوی‌تر آموزش داده شده  می‌شود.
*سهمیه‌های کنکور را اصلاح کنید* وی تأکید کرد: سهمیه‌های کنکور از مباحثی است که از آن غافل هستند یا  شهامت ورود به آن را ندارند؛ امسال پیش بینی شده است با رتبه 120 هزار هم  در برخی از سهمیه‌ها قبولی پزشکی داشته باشیم! این سهمیه‌ها که عادلانه  نیست و صحیح توزیع نشده، آسیب‌های بسیاری دارد.
 ویس کرمی مطرح کرد: به اعضای شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در حضور  رئیس‌جمهور گفتم که اگر شهامت دارید و می‌خواهید اقدام اساسی انجام دهید با  توجه به قدرتی که در اختیار دارید به سراغ اصلاح سهمیه‌های کنکور بروید،  این ظلم فاحشی است که در کشور اتفاق می‌افتد و جرات ورود به آن را ندارند و  به سراغ حل مسائل آسان می‌روند!

----------


## Saudade

> سلام کسی می‌دونه چرا انتشاراتی‌ها هم چاپ و هم فروش کتاب‌های *تست* دروس عمومی خود را ادامه داده اند؟!!


فکر کنم بخاطر انسانی ها

----------


## _Dawn_

> فکر کنم بخاطر انسانی ها


زبان انگلیسی توی انسانی جزو عمومی ها هست

----------


## paariisa

سلام امروز علیرضا افشار تو لایو گفت نظام قدیمی هایی که ترمیم معدل داشتن نمیتونن دوباره ترمیم بدن ، وقتی این و گفت داشتم غش میکردم دیگه از غصه ، به نظرتون چی میشه؟ یه مشاور دیگه هم گفت هفته آینده همه جزئیات کنکور و میان میگن

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام امروز علیرضا افشار تو لایو گفت نظام قدیمی هایی که ترمیم معدل داشتن نمیتونن دوباره ترمیم بدن ، وقتی این و گفت داشتم غش میکردم دیگه از غصه ، به نظرتون چی میشه؟ یه مشاور دیگه هم گفت هفته آینده همه جزئیات کنکور و میان میگن


من از سال 89 درگیر کنکور بودم تا الان. یه بار ندیدم مشاور ها حرفی جز حرف مفت در مورد وقایع آتی بزنن. همیشه کار همشون بوده یه چیزایی من در آوردی حدس زدن و بعدم که اشتباهشون درومد رفتن قایم شدن. هنوزخود وزیر آموزش پرورش و خود وزیر علوم هم نمیدونن چه خبر خواهد شد  این آقایون مشاور چطور میان با قاطعیت حکم میدن

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> من از سال 89 درگیر کنکور بودم تا الان. یه بار ندیدم مشاور ها حرفی جز حرف مفت در مورد وقایع آتی بزنن. همیشه کار همشون بوده یه چیزایی من در آوردی حدس زدن و بعدم که اشتباهشون درومد رفتن قایم شدن. هنوزخود وزیر آموزش پرورش و خود وزیر علوم هم نمیدونن چه خبر خواهد شد  این آقایون مشاور چطور میان با قاطعیت حکم میدن


داداش تو سلطان استقامتی خداییش. من سال 92 یه بار کنکور ریاضی دادم و رفتم دانشگاه. بعدش دیگه کلا کنکور رو بوسیدم گذاشتم کنار. تا اینکه شهریور 1400 خیلی یهویی زد به سرم کنکور تجربی بدم

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> داداش تو سلطان استقامتی خداییش. من سال 92 یه بار کنکور ریاضی دادم و رفتم دانشگاه. بعدش دیگه کلا کنکور رو بوسیدم گذاشتم کنار. تا اینکه شهریور 1400 خیلی یهویی زد به سرم کنکور تجربی بدم


من 89 آزاد قبول شدم 92 هم قبول شدم ولی قصدم رفتن خارج بود. بعدشم کنکور ارشد دادم رشته های کامپیوتر و برق از سراسری قبول شدم. همیشه هم قصد معلم بودن داشتم بنابرین تمام خبرهای کنکور رو از اول تا الان پیگیر بودم میدونم داستان چیه.

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> من 89 آزاد قبول شدم 92 هم قبول شدم ولی قصدم رفتن خارج بود. بعدشم کنکور ارشد دادم رشته های کامپیوتر و برق از سراسری قبول شدم. همیشه هم قصد معلم بودن داشتم بنابرین تمام خبرهای کنکور رو از اول تا الان پیگیر بودم میدونم داستان چیه.


ان شاء الله به هدفت برسی. ولی من خودم سرباز معلم بودم. درس دادن به بچه های ابتدایی خیلی لذت بخشه. چون خیلی معصومن. ولی تدریس دبیرستان به روحیات هر کسی نمیخوره

----------


## dr.parham

به گزارش ثریا - رضا حاجی‌‌پور درباره نگرانی دانش‌آموزان در زمینه تغییرات کنکور 1402 اظهار کرد: «باید از دوستانی که خواستند این اتفاق بیفتد یک سوال پرسید که آیا در توزیع عدالت آموزشی، امکاناتی که در مراکز استان‌ها وجود دارد در شهرستان‌ها نیز وجود دارد؟ آیا امکاناتی که در مراکز استان‌ها در اختیار معلمان است، در شهرهای کوچک نیز آن اختیارات وجود دارد؟ معتقدم تغییرات کنکور به پژوهش نیاز داشته است اما درباره آن عجولانه تصمیم گرفته شد.»سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی افزود:‌ «نمی‌توان انتظار داشت دانش‌آموزی که در سیستان و بلوچستان درس می‌خواند با دانش‌آموزی که در تهران درس می‌خواند، با توجه به امکاناتی که در اختیار معلمان است، بتوانند با هم رقابت کنند. بنابراین نمی‌توانیم این مساله را بپذیریم زیرا توزیع امکانات و آمایش سرزمین برای همه یکسان نیست.»این نماینده مجلس، برگزاری کنکور 1402 طبق مصوبه جدید را اتفاق خوبی ندانست و گفت: «باید در این تصمیم‌گیری تجدید نظر شود. صحبت‌هایی شده است و سران قوا به موضوع ورود کردند تا در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تجدید نظر شود.»عضو هیات رئیسه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس خاطرنشان کرد: «موضوع دیگری که در زمینه کنکور نگرانی وجود دارد این است که اگر این اتفاق بیفتد و معدل، تاثیر 40 درصدی داشته باشد و نمره آزمون 60 درصد تاثیر داشته باشد، موجب فساد آموزشی در کشور خواهد شد. زیرا برخی برای اینکه فرزندشان معدل بالاتری داشته باشد، اقداماتی را انجام می‌دهند تا فرزندشان از این امتیاز سوابق تحصیلی برخوردار شود که این مساله عدالت آموزشی را زیر سوال می‌برد. بنابراین باید دنبال فضایی باشیم که در آن بحث سلامت آموزش که در آزمون امسال نیز کاملا مشخص بود، ایجاد شود.»نماینده مردم آمل در مجلس شورای اسلامی با یادآوری سلامت برگزاری آزمون سراسری 1401 گفت: «در آزمون امسال خطاهایی وجود داشت و شبکه‌هایی ایجاد شده بود که وزارت اطلاعات، اطلاعات سپاه، وزارت آموزش‌وپرورش و سازمان سنجش به موضوع ورود کردند و نهادهای مسئول با عمل به موقع خود، خاطیان را دستگیر کردند و متخلفان نتوانستند اقدامات‌شان را عملیاتی کنند. امسال تنها سالی بود که کنکور در نهایت سلامت برگزار شد.»مصوبه جدید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در زمینه کنکور سراسری، سرانجام روز 25 تیرماه از سوی آیت‌الله سیدابراهیم رئیسی، رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای اجرا ابلاغ شد. براساس این مصوبه در آزمون سال‌های ۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۳ فقط سوابق تحصیلی سال دوازدهم با تاثیر قطعی در نظر گرفته می‌شود و در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۴ معدل سال یازدهم نیز اضافه می‌شود و در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۵ سوابق تحصیلی سال دهم هم اضافه خواهد شد.با این مصوبه، سنجش داوطلبان برای ورود به دانشگاه به دو بخش تقسیم می‌شود که یک بخش مربوط به سوابق تحصیلی و یک بخش مربوط به کنکور است. تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در سال ۱۴۰۲ صرفا ۴۰ درصد خواهد بود و در سال ۱۴۰۳ به ۵۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی می‌رسد و در سال ۱۴۰۵ به ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی خواهد رسید.همچنین براساس مصوبه جدید، کنکور دو بار در سال برگزار می‌شود و سوابق تحصیلی نیز قابل تکرار است، به این معنا که اگر معدل سه سال آخر برای دانش‌آموزان مطلوب نبود، آن دانش‌آموز می‌تواند شرکت در امتحانات را چندین بار تکرار کند تا به نتیجه مطلوب دست پیدا کند، بدین ترتیب کنکور سراسری فقط شامل دروس تخصصی می‌شود و دروس عمومی در سوابق تحصیلی تاثیرگذار خواهد بود.منبع : سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی

----------


## Arnold

مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد و سیاست‌های آموزش و پژوهش ستاد علم و فناوری گفت: مصوبه جدید کنکوری لغو نمی‌شود چون رئیس جمهور آن را امضا کرده است.
به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم؛ با مصوبه جدید کنکوری و تغییر سازوکار پذیرش دانشجو، معدل دوره دبیرستان سهم 60درصدی و کنکور سهم 40درصدی در پذیرش دانشجویان خواهد داشت.

طبق مصوبه جدید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، کنکور دو بار در سال برگزار می‌شود و بر این اساس ثبت‌نام کنکور کارشناسی 1402 برای نوبت اول، 8 تا 14 آبان 1401 و برای نوبت دوم، 15 تا 21 فرودین 1402 است.

نوبت نخست کنکور 1402، پنج‌شنبه و جمعه 29 و 30 دی 1401 و نوبت دوم، چهارشنبه و پنج‌شنبه 14 و 15 تیر 1402 است.

سید جلال موسوی مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد و سیاست‌های آموزش و پژوهش ستاد علم و فناوری اظهار کرد: کنکور به صورت پلکانی حذف خواهد و از سهم 40 درصدی کنکور در پذیرش دانشجو آغاز کرده‌ایم، در بازه 5 ساله وضعیت بررسی می‌شود و اگر آموزش و پرورش بتواند ایده‌آل‌ مدنظر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را تامین کند، کنکور حذف می‌شود.

وی افزود: یکی از دلایل موفقیت موسسات کنکور و کسب درآمد زیاد این است که در مدارس تشریحی درس داده و امتحان می‌گیرند بنابراین دانش‌آموزان تست‌زنی را نمی‌دانند و برای یادگیری آزمون‌های تستی در موسسات کنکور ثبت‌نام می‌کنند.

نتایج بهتر کنکور از آن اقشار پولدار

مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد و سیاست‌های آموزش و پژوهش ستاد علم و فناوری گفت: نتیجه کنکور نشان می‌دهد اقشار موفق و پولدار رتبه بهتری کسب می‌کنند. در بررسی رتبه‌های زیر 3 هزار متوجه شدیم 86 درصد پذیرفته‌شدگان دانشگاه شریف از سه دهک بالای جامعه هستند.

موسوی بیان کرد: در کنکور 1402، دروس عمومی به صورت تشریحی برگزار می‌شود و در کنکور، دروس عمومی نداریم.

مصوبه کنکوری لغو نمی‌شود

وی با اشاره به اینکه در کنکور 1402، نمرات تشریحی سهم 40 درصدی دارد، در پاسخ به این پرسش که آیا شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مصوبه کنکوری را لغو خواهد کرد؟ مطرح کرد: خیر؛ مصوبه را تغییر نمی‌دهیم چرا که رئیس جمهور آن را امضا کرده است؛ از سوی دیگر طبق نظر رهبر انقلاب در مواردی که شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ورود کرده است، مجلس نمی‌تواند ورود کند و بالعکس.

موسوی در یک برنامه رادیویی متذکر شد: مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در حکم قانون است و در موضوع کنکور جلسات متعددی با مجلس داشتیم و نتیجه بحث این بود که مصوبه توسط رئیس جمهور ابلاغ شود

اگه توان تغییر اوضاع دارید بسم الله ندارید اخبارو بزارید در کوزه و بنشینید پای درستون که امسال اوضاع خیطه

----------


## kingnaser

نمونه نامه به مسئولین برای لغو مصوبه و قوانین ایجاد شده برای کنکور 1402 :
سلام و عرض ادب خدمت ...
لطفا مصوبه و قوانینی که برای کنکور 1402 تصویب شده رو لغو بفرمایید چرا که علت های مختلفی برای اینکار وجود دارد :
1-همه میدونن سر امتحان نهایی تقلب خیلی بیشتر میشه ، شهرستانا کیلویی نمره میدن تازه اگه معلمه آشنا باشه که هیچی دیگه ... پس نهایی اصلا نباید قطعی باشه باید تاثیرش مثبت باشه
2-حذف عمومی ها و زیر گروه ها هم اشتباهه ، ینی دروس عمومی اینقد بی اهمیت شدن که حذف شن ! چطوری میشه فارسی و دین و زندگی و انگلیسی اینقد بی اهمیت باشن !درس دین وزندگی آموزش دین میده توی کشور اسلامی مثل کشور ما خیلی بده که این درس حذف شه از آزمون مهمی مثل کنکور که همه 12 سال درس میخونن که کنکور نتیجه خوب بگیرن ، این ینی افت و اهمیت ندادن به این دروس طی چند سال آینده ...
3- اگه هدف حذف مافیا بوده باید بگم زهی خیال باطل چرا که مافیای کنکور از همین الان شروع کردن به تبلیغ کتابهای سیرتاپیاز و گام به گام و... ! فردا روزم کلاسهای آمادگی نهایی میذارن با خدا تومن پول ...
4- مسئولین مطمئن باشن بهترین راه ورود به دانشگاه ها همین کنکوره اونم مثل قبل ... نه تاثیر معدل(که واقعا خیلی خیلی فاصله میندازه بین بچه ها چرا که کسی که توی تهران درس میخونه خیلی متفاوته باکسی که توی زاهدان و ... درس میخونه از نظر نوع آموزش و امکانات و معلم ها و... )
5- اگه خیلی علاقه مند به تغییر توی کنکور هستین لطفا بیان و سهمیه هارو حذف کنین نه قوانین و مصوبه هایی بذارین که به ضرر خیلی هاست

----------


## kingnaser

> مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد و سیاست‌های آموزش و پژوهش ستاد علم و فناوری گفت: مصوبه جدید کنکوری لغو نمی‌شود چون رئیس جمهور آن را امضا کرده است.
> به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم؛ با مصوبه جدید کنکوری و تغییر سازوکار پذیرش دانشجو، معدل دوره دبیرستان سهم 60درصدی و کنکور سهم 40درصدی در پذیرش دانشجویان خواهد داشت.
> 
> طبق مصوبه جدید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، کنکور دو بار در سال برگزار می‌شود و بر این اساس ثبت‌نام کنکور کارشناسی 1402 برای نوبت اول، 8 تا 14 آبان 1401 و برای نوبت دوم، 15 تا 21 فرودین 1402 است.
> 
> نوبت نخست کنکور 1402، پنج‌شنبه و جمعه 29 و 30 دی 1401 و نوبت دوم، چهارشنبه و پنج‌شنبه 14 و 15 تیر 1402 است.
> 
> سید جلال موسوی مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد و سیاست‌های آموزش و پژوهش ستاد علم و فناوری اظهار کرد: کنکور به صورت پلکانی حذف خواهد و از سهم 40 درصدی کنکور در پذیرش دانشجو آغاز کرده‌ایم، در بازه 5 ساله وضعیت بررسی می‌شود و اگر آموزش و پرورش بتواند ایده‌آل‌ مدنظر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را تامین کند، کنکور حذف می‌شود.
> 
> ...



*این جدید نیست ! واسه کی بوده ؟!؟!؟؟!* 
به امید خدا و کمک بچه های کنکور میشه تغییراتی ایجاد کرد فقط هرکس به اندازه توانش به نماینده ها و مسئولین نامه بدن ، نمونه نامه هم در پست بالایی موجوده

----------


## Arnold

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.tas...%25B1-1402/amp

خبر واسه دوساعت قبله ،بنظرم مجلس هم داره شو آف میده با کمیسیون اموزش و عملن هیچ حرکتی نداشتن

حتی به گفته اعضای شورا و هم مجلس وقتی هرکدوم از این 
ارگان ها ورود کنه به مسأله ای دیگری حق ورود نداره

و این درحالیه که اولین بار مجلس ورود کرده ولی حتی حق دفاع از خودش رو هم نداره!

----------


## kingnaser

> نمونه نامه به مسئولین برای لغو مصوبه و قوانین ایجاد شده برای کنکور 1402 :
> سلام و عرض ادب خدمت ...
> لطفا مصوبه و قوانینی که برای کنکور 1402 تصویب شده رو لغو بفرمایید چرا که علت های مختلفی برای اینکار وجود دارد :
> 1-همه میدونن سر امتحان نهایی تقلب خیلی بیشتر میشه ، شهرستانا کیلویی نمره میدن تازه اگه معلمه آشنا باشه که هیچی دیگه ... پس نهایی اصلا نباید قطعی باشه باید تاثیرش مثبت باشه
> 2-حذف عمومی ها و زیر گروه ها هم اشتباهه ، ینی دروس عمومی اینقد بی اهمیت شدن که حذف شن ! چطوری میشه فارسی و دین و زندگی و انگلیسی اینقد بی اهمیت باشن !درس دین وزندگی آموزش دین میده توی کشور اسلامی مثل کشور ما خیلی بده که این درس حذف شه از آزمون مهمی مثل کنکور که همه 12 سال درس میخونن که کنکور نتیجه خوب بگیرن ، این ینی افت و اهمیت ندادن به این دروس طی چند سال آینده ...
> 3- اگه هدف حذف مافیا بوده باید بگم زهی خیال باطل چرا که مافیای کنکور از همین الان شروع کردن به تبلیغ کتابهای سیرتاپیاز و گام به گام و... ! فردا روزم کلاسهای آمادگی نهایی میذارن با خدا تومن پول ...
> 4- مسئولین مطمئن باشن بهترین راه ورود به دانشگاه ها همین کنکوره اونم مثل قبل ... نه تاثیر معدل(که واقعا خیلی خیلی فاصله میندازه بین بچه ها چرا که کسی که توی تهران درس میخونه خیلی متفاوته باکسی که توی زاهدان و ... درس میخونه از نظر نوع آموزش و امکانات و معلم ها و... )
> 5- اگه خیلی علاقه مند به تغییر توی کنکور هستین لطفا بیان و سهمیه هارو حذف کنین نه قوانین و مصوبه هایی بذارین که به ضرر خیلی هاست



*شماره بعضی اعضای مجلس برای اعتراض به مصوبه های کنکور 1402* 
نماینده های عضو کمسیون آموزش مجلس :
رئیس : علیرضا منادی سفیدان 09143154762 
نایب رئیس اول مهدی اسماعیلی 09141231326
سخنگورضا  حاجی پور09121393955
دبیر دوم شیوا  قاسمی پور 09186560383
عضواحمدحسین  فلاحی09127479719 
عضو  محمدرضا احمدی 09111320006
عضو فرهاد بشیری 09123496821

شماره برخی نمایندگان کمیسیون اصل 90 مجلس :
حسن شجاعی 09191543295
مصطفی میرسلیم 09121113526
علی آذری 09155199954
سمیه محمودی 09132217697
الهام آزارد 09125594232
نصرالله پژمانفر 09155038003
سیدسلمان ذاکر 09144401569

بچه  ها این شماره برخی نمایندگانه شماره بقیه نماینده هارو هم میتونید باسرچ  ساده توی نت پیدا کنید ، لطفا به همگی پیامک بزنید و خواستار لغو مصوبه ها و  قوانین کنکور1402 بشید مرسی

----------


## kingnaser

*احتمال تجدید نظر در کنکور 1402؛ سران قوا  ورود کردند*لینک خبر

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> سلام امروز علیرضا افشار تو لایو گفت نظام قدیمی هایی که ترمیم معدل داشتن نمیتونن دوباره ترمیم بدن ، وقتی این و گفت داشتم غش میکردم دیگه از غصه ، به نظرتون چی میشه؟ یه مشاور دیگه هم گفت هفته آینده همه جزئیات کنکور و میان میگن


زر زده اون از کجا میدونه؟؟؟ قبلا هم زر زیاد میزد

----------


## elhameli

دبیرخانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در راستای تنویر افکار عمومی اقدام به پاسخگویی به پرسش‌های متداول مردمی درباره مصوبه «سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی» نموده است.

به گزارش مرکز خبر شورای عالی  انقلاب فرهنگی، نظر به ضرورت تأمین نظر داهیانه‌ی آیت الله دکتر رئیسی، رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، مبنی بر تنویر افکار عمومی و ایجاد فضای گفتمان مبسوط برای افزایش آرامش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی و خانواده‌های ایشان و موکداً کاهش مخاطرات و آسیب‌های ناشی از جریان‌سازی بازیگران اقتصاد کنکور؛ و با توجه به اینکه ممکن است سوالات و ابهامات زیادی برای داوطلبان در خصوص این مصوبه به وجود آید، مجموعه پرسش‌های متداول درباره مصوبه «سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی» و پاسخ‌های آن را، جهت استفاده مخاطبین در سایت دبیرخانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تهیه شده است.
داوطلبین محترم از *اینجا* می‌توانند به این سوالات و پاسخ‌ها دسترسی داشته باشند.
بدیهی است روند اجرایی سازی این مصوبه توسط وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری و وزارت آموزش و پرورش در حال انجام است و اطلاعات تکمیلی از طریق این دو وزارتخانه در اختیار مخاطبین قرار خواهد گرفت. با توجه به در خطر افتادن منافع برخی از سودجویان و ابهام سازی درباره این مصوبه از داوطلبان گرامی درخواست می شود، اطلاعات موثق اجرای این مصوبه را تنها از طریق اطلاعیه های سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور و نیز ابلاغیه های رسمی وزارت آموزش و پرورش دریافت نمایند و توجهی به شایعات نداشته باشند.
داوطلبین عزیز همچنین می‌توانند سوالات خود در*بخش نظرات از طریق پیام رسانی ذیل این صفحه**،* پرسش‌های خود را مطرح نمایند.

 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

لینک منبع خبر، سایت شورای انقلاب فرهنگی

----------


## Arnold

> دبیرخانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در راستای تنویر افکار عمومی اقدام به پاسخگویی به پرسش‌های متداول مردمی درباره مصوبه «سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی» نموده است.
> 
> به گزارش مرکز خبر شورای عالی  انقلاب فرهنگی، نظر به ضرورت تأمین نظر داهیانه‌ی آیت الله دکتر رئیسی، رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، مبنی بر تنویر افکار عمومی و ایجاد فضای گفتمان مبسوط برای افزایش آرامش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی و خانواده‌های ایشان و موکداً کاهش مخاطرات و آسیب‌های ناشی از جریان‌سازی بازیگران اقتصاد کنکور؛ و با توجه به اینکه ممکن است سوالات و ابهامات زیادی برای داوطلبان در خصوص این مصوبه به وجود آید، مجموعه پرسش‌های متداول درباره مصوبه «سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی» و پاسخ‌های آن را، جهت استفاده مخاطبین در سایت دبیرخانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تهیه شده است.
> داوطلبین محترم از *اینجا* می‌توانند به این سوالات و پاسخ‌ها دسترسی داشته باشند.
> بدیهی است روند اجرایی سازی این مصوبه توسط وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری و وزارت آموزش و پرورش در حال انجام است و اطلاعات تکمیلی از طریق این دو وزارتخانه در اختیار مخاطبین قرار خواهد گرفت. با توجه به در خطر افتادن منافع برخی از سودجویان و ابهام سازی درباره این مصوبه از داوطلبان گرامی درخواست می شود، اطلاعات موثق اجرای این مصوبه را تنها از طریق اطلاعیه های سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور و نیز ابلاغیه های رسمی وزارت آموزش و پرورش دریافت نمایند و توجهی به شایعات نداشته باشند.
> داوطلبین عزیز همچنین می‌توانند سوالات خود در*بخش نظرات از طریق پیام رسانی ذیل این صفحه**،* پرسش‌های خود را مطرح نمایند.
> 
> 
> 
> لینک منبع خبر، سایت شورای انقلاب فرهنگی


ناموسن برید بخونید  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (20): 

سوال آیا این مصوبه آرامش داوطلبان را بر هم میزند 
جواب: خیر 

آیا شانس قبولی کمتر میشود 
خیر بیشتر میشود 

چگونه اجرا میشود 
آموزش و پرورش و سنجش اجرا خواهند کرد به ما مربوطه نیست

چرا دارن اینقد وقیحانه به افکار عمومی توهین میکنن؟؟؟

----------


## muhammadd

> ناموسن برید بخونید 
> 
> سوال آیا این مصوبه آرامش داوطلبان را بر هم میزند 
> جواب: خیر 
> 
> آیا شانس قبولی کمتر میشود 
> خیر بیشتر میشود 
> 
> چگونه اجرا میشود 
> ...


این سایتش چرا اینجوریه توی قسمت کامنت هاش هر کدوم از کامنت ها رو میشه فکر کنم هر چقدر دلت بخواد لایک یا دیس لایک کنی. منم از حرصم چند تا از کامنتا رو تند تند دیس لایک کردم (:

----------


## Arnold

> این سایتش چرا اینجوریه توی قسمت کامنت هاش هر کدوم از کامنت ها رو میشه فکر کنم هر چقدر دلت بخواد لایک یا دیس لایک کنی. منم از حرصم چند تا از کامنتا رو تند تند دیس لایک کردم (:


کامنت های موافق یکی دوتا لایک بیشتر نداره و بقیه همه دیسلایکه  :Yahoo (20):  اونم خودشون زدن

----------


## Biomedical Eng

هرچی میگذره بیشتر دارم به نظر محسن رضایی در مناظرات انتخاباتی میرسم که میگفت شورای انقلاب فرهنگی باید منحل بشه

----------


## Mina_medicine

فکر کنم از وقتی این تاپیک زده شده اولین باره بهش سر میزنم 

چقد من از بحث سیاسی بدم میاد
و چقد هیچ نظری ندارم درباره سیاست

----------


## MYDR

> فکر کنم از وقتی این تاپیک زده شده اولین باره بهش سر میزنم 
> 
> چقد من از بحث سیاسی بدم میاد
> و چقد هیچ نظری ندارم درباره سیاست


خوب شاید هیچ کاری با این مصوبه ندارید ! ( در کل براتون مهم نیست، یکم پا به سن بیشتری بزارید اونوقت می بینید در دل سیاست در حال چرخ خوردن هستید چه بخواهید چه نخواهید ) .

 اما یه چیز مهم این مسئله بیشتر جنایی هست تا سیاسی !

----------


## Mina_medicine

> خوب شاید هیچ کاری با این مصوبه ندارید ! ( در کل براتون مهم نیست، یکم پا به سن بیشتری بزارید اونوقت می بینید در دل سیاست در حال چرخ خوردن هستید چه بخواهید چه نخواهید ) .
> 
>  اما یه چیز مهم این مسئله بیشتر جنایی هست تا سیاسی !


نه مساله اینجاس
که من وقتی نتونم چیزی رو تغییر بدم وحتی این جمعی که اینجان دنبال قانع کردن هم و بحثای بی سرانجام باشن
انگیزه واس حرف زدن پیدا نمیکنم
چون ته این بحثا هیچی نی
نه بحثای سیاسی نه اعتقادی

----------


## mahdi_artur

برای آمادگی در کنکور دی ماه چه مقدار پول باید در ماتحت موسسات مختلف جا نمود؟!

1-هزینه کلاس های فشرده آمادگی کنکور دی برای یک دوره معمولا 4 الی 5 ماهه=
هزینه 1 کلاس = 3 میلیون و 500 هزار تومان
هزینه 4 کلاس برای 4 درس اختصاصی به استثنای زمین شناسی = 14 میلیون تومان !


2- هزینه آزمون آمادگی کنکور دی ماه:
هزینه 16 آزمون غیر حضوری هفتگی برای حدودا 4 ماه= حدود 800 هزار تومن ! (قطعا موسساتی که آزمون رو به شکل فیزیکی برگزار می کنند هزینه دو برابر و حتی بیشتر طلب می کنند)


3- هزینه همایش آمادگی کنکور دی:
حدود 2 تومن برای 4 درس اختصاصی (حداقل 2 تومن البته!)

تا همین الآنی که دارم این پست رو می نویسم هزارتا پکیج (آموزشی، مشاوره ای و ...) توسط دلالان عزیز این عرصه در حال تولید یا منتشر شدنه. دی وی دی فروش ها هم که همگی جدیدا زدن تو کار کلاس و پکیج آنلاین و برگزاری کلاس های آمادگی نهایی و تولید پکیج های ترمیم معدل !
ناشران هم که عقب نموندن و علاوه بر افزایش چند برابری قیمت چاپ جدید کتاب ها (به طوری که همین الآن اگر کسی بخواد 4 جلد کتاب سفارش بده بایستی کمه کم 1 میلیون تومن هزینه کنه!) رفته اند سراغ تولید و نشر کتاب های تشریحی برای امتحانات نهایی و ترمیم و ...

این مصوبه بازار خرید و فروش محصولات کنکوری رو به داغ ترین حالت ممکن در آورده ولی هنوز جزئیاتش مشخص نیست !

----------


## MYDR

> نه مساله اینجاس
> که من وقتی نتونم چیزی رو تغییر بدم وحتی این جمعی که اینجان دنبال قانع کردن هم و بحثای بی سرانجام باشن
> انگیزه واس حرف زدن پیدا نمیکنم
> چون ته این بحثا هیچی نی
> نه بحثای سیاسی نه اعتقادی


به هر حال این دیدگاه و عقیده شما است که در جای خودش محترم هست.
 این که تحمل حرف خلاف نظر خودمون رو داشته باشیم شاید سخت باشه ! این که نتونیم شرایط بد رو تغییر بدیم عذاب آور باشه !
 این نیست که ته حرفها هیچی باشه !، آگاهی و همون درک از وضعیتی که در اون زندگی میکنید در بزنگاهای مهم زندگی کمک کننده است در تصمیم گیری ها و... ! ( حتی اگر این بحث ها همش بد باشه به تجربه دانش و آکاهی افراد کمک میکنه ) .

----------


## Arnold

> برای آمادگی در کنکور دی ماه چه مقدار پول باید در ماتحت موسسات مختلف جا نمود؟!
> 
> 1-هزینه کلاس های فشرده آمادگی کنکور دی برای یک دوره معمولا 4 الی 5 ماهه=
> هزینه 1 کلاس = 3 میلیون و 500 هزار تومان
> هزینه 4 کلاس برای 4 درس اختصاصی به استثنای زمین شناسی = 14 میلیون تومان !
> فایل پیوست 101660
> 
> 2- هزینه آزمون آمادگی کنکور دی ماه:
> هزینه 16 آزمون غیر حضوری هفتگی برای حدودا 4 ماه= حدود 800 هزار تومن ! (قطعا موسساتی که آزمون رو به شکل فیزیکی برگزار می کنند هزینه دو برابر و حتی بیشتر طلب می کنند)
> ...


دقیقن اساتیغ مؤسسات  ایکس. و ایگرگ دارن با دمشون گردو میشکنن .چون الان چندین پکیج با قیمت های نجومی 
رو میتونن تو پاچه داوطلب بیچاره کنن. از حامیان سرسخت این مصوبه که مطعنن در تطمیع اعضای شورا نقش داشته
موسسه موز فروشان هست امیدوارم مجلس جرأت و شهامت به 
خرج بده چون مافیا در حال ریشه دواندن و محکم تر شدنه.

----------


## MYDR

> دقیقن اساتیغ مؤسسات  ایکس. و ایگرگ دارن با دمشون گردو میشکنن .چون الان چندین پکیج با قیمت های نجومی 
> رو میتونن تو پاچه داوطلب بیچاره کنن. از حامیان سرسخت این مصوبه که مطعنن در تطمیع اعضای شورا نقش داشته
> موسسه موز فروشان هست امیدوارم مجلس جرأت و شهامت به 
> خرج بده چون مافیا در حال ریشه دواندن و محکم تر شدنه.


برادر بعید میدونم کسی حتی به خودش زحمت داده باشه یه تماس گرفته باشه و اعتراض کرده باشه ! اونهای که حضوری اعتراض نمیاد لااقل تلفنی هم اعتراض نمی کنند و می ترسند!
 هرچی هم بخواهی توضیح بدی آب در هاون کوبیدن هست !  تا شورا بگه پخ همه رفتن یه سوراخی پنهان شدند ... 

یه سوال مطرح کنیم و یه تاپیک بزنیم ! چه کسانی تا حالا برای مصوبه شورای اعتراض داشته اند ؟ و چه کار کردند !  به تعداد انگشتان یه دست هم فکر نمی کنم افرادی باشند !  حتی اونهای که خیلی آه و ناله سوزان هم از خودشون بروز میدن .

پس از ما است که بر ما است !

----------


## farzaddd

خب خبر جدید اینه که همه از جمله قبل ۸۴ هم باید ترمیم شرکت کنه،فکر کن طرف مثلا ۵۰ سالشه هوس درس خوندن کردن باید بره امتحان نهایی بده،این طرح با اختلاف شخمی ترین طرح طول تاریخ جمهوری اسلامی بودن که از الان بکم قطعا لغو خواهد شد،شاید فقط یک بار اجرا کنن،اینا هرگز نمیتونن نمرات رو با عدالت تراز بندی کنن اون وقته که کباکبیانه کیه اونو به ملکوت اعلی میفرستن،بمونه به یادگار این حرفم

----------


## MYDR

> خب خبر جدید اینه که همه از جمله قبل ۸۴ هم باید ترمیم شرکت کنه،فکر کن طرف مثلا ۵۰ سالشه هوس درس خوندن کردن باید بره امتحان نهایی بده،این طرح با اختلاف شخمی ترین طرح طول تاریخ جمهوری اسلامی بودن که از الان بکم قطعا لغو خواهد شد،شاید فقط یک بار اجرا کنن،اینا هرگز نمیتونن نمرات رو با عدالت تراز بندی کنن اون وقته که کباکبیانه کیه اونو به ملکوت اعلی میفرستن،بمونه به یادگار این حرفم


  موضوع اصلی این هست : مگر قراره که با عدالت تراز کنند؟  عدالت ؟!  اگر قرار بود به عدالت باشه که این مصوبه لعنتی متولد نمیشد ! پس قراره حق خیلی ها با این مصوبه از بین بره !  موضوع پول و قدرت هست و به این راحتی ها ماجرا ختم نمیشه.  به نظرم یادگاری هم نزارید ! چون دوستانی که می گفتن این مصوبه ابلاغ نمیشه و این حرف بمونه به یادگار در افق محو شدند!  ( البته ما که کاریشون نداشتیم و چیزی هم بهشون نگفتیم ) .

----------


## farzaddd

> موضوع اصلی این هست : مگر قراره که با عدالت تراز کنند؟  عدالت ؟!  اگر قرار بود به عدالت باشه که این مصوبه لعنتی متولد نمیشد ! پس قراره حق خیلی ها با این مصوبه از بین بره !  موضوع پول و قدرت هست و به این راحتی ها ماجرا ختم نمیشه.  به نظرم یادگاری هم نزارید ! چون دوستانی که می گفتن این مصوبه ابلاغ نمیشه و این حرف بمونه به یادگار در افق محو شدند!  ( البته ما که کاریشون نداشتیم و چیزی هم بهشون نگفتیم ) .


این دستور مستقیم سلطانه،ولی وقتی اعتراضا بالا گرفت میفهمه

----------


## Arnold

یک نهاد انتصابی 
جدای از مجلس داره قانون گذاری میکنه 
آخر مصوبه شونم نوشتن تمام مصوبات مجلس در این زمینه ملغی
محسوب میشود .

کافیه اینا قدرت بگیرن  اون موقع راجب موارد دیگه هم شروع میکنن به قانون گذاری و تپه های جدید ی رو فتح میکنن

----------


## Parande

> خب خبر جدید اینه که همه از جمله قبل ۸۴ هم باید ترمیم شرکت کنه،فکر کن طرف مثلا ۵۰ سالشه هوس درس خوندن کردن باید بره امتحان نهایی بده،این طرح با اختلاف شخمی ترین طرح طول تاریخ جمهوری اسلامی بودن که از الان بکم قطعا لغو خواهد شد،شاید فقط یک بار اجرا کنن،اینا هرگز نمیتونن نمرات رو با عدالت تراز بندی کنن اون وقته که کباکبیانه کیه اونو به ملکوت اعلی میفرستن،بمونه به یادگار این حرفم


امان از دست این سایت که گاها اصل جنس رسانه زرد هست...منبع خبر لطفاً

----------


## یا حق 💚

سلام یه سوال داشتم اینکه الان من خرداد امسال نهایی داشتم و یه سری درسا رو نتونستم امتحان بدم الان دوباره شهریور باید برم امتحان بدم و من نمیخام که امتحان فیزیکمو بدم  و میخام گواهی بگیرم که نرم و موجه بشه غیبتم به نظرتون میشه امتحان نهایی دی رو شرکت کنم و شهریور رو با گواهی موجه کنم؟؟

----------


## MYDR

سلام.

دوستانی که معترض هستند حداقل این رو امضا کنید ( الان باز یه عده ای میان میگن بی فایده است با اونها حرفی نداریم ! )

*درخواست حکم حکومتی برای لغو مصوبه کنکور توسط رهبر معظم انقلاب*https://www.karzar.net/51539

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

https://www.khabaronline.ir/news/166...87%D9%88%D8%B1

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

امروز میخاهم ب مصاف مصوبه برم.
مصوبه سکه ایی دوروست ک یک طرف آن نام کنکور عادلانه و طرف دیگر آن نام مافیاست.
عوام کنکور عادلانه آن را می بینند و خواص نام مافیا را.....
پس از غلبه مصوبه برا شما, شک نکنید ک نمره 20 ایی در کار نخواهد بود و معدل 20 رویایی بیش نخواهد بود..... :Yahoo (31):

----------


## kingnaser

> سلام.
> 
> دوستانی که معترض هستند حداقل این رو امضا کنید ( الان باز یه عده ای میان میگن بی فایده است با اونها حرفی نداریم ! )
> 
> *درخواست حکم حکومتی برای لغو مصوبه کنکور توسط رهبر معظم انقلاب*
> 
> 
> https://www.karzar.net/51539



لطفا همگی امضا کنید + نامه زدن و پیامک دادن به نمایندگان مجلس و رئیس مجلس یادتون نره

----------


## kingnaser

> https://www.khabaronline.ir/news/166...87%D9%88%D8%B1



مشخصه که کار اشتباهی بوده ، بدون فکر ، بدون آینده نگری و صرفا جهت اینکه بگن ما داریم یه کارایی میکنیم و یه تغییراتی دادیم !!!!! 

برای چندمین بار از همه عزیزانی که این پست رو میبینن خواهش میکنم توی کارزارهای لغو مصوبه کنکور1402 شرکت کنید + پیامک بزنید به نمایندگان مجلس ، یادتون نره الان میشه تغییر ایجاد کرد همونطور که توی کنکور1394 اومدن تاثیرمعدل قطعی کردن بعد همه اعتراض کردن و بعد دوباره برداشتنش ! 
مثال کنکور94 کاملا نشون میده که پیامک ها وپیگیری ها واعتراض ها بی تاثیر نیست پس لطفا پیگیر باشید

----------


## Arnold

https://www.karzar.net/51539

همه شرکت کنید لطفن به هر شکل ممکن و انتشار بدین
بزارید خود سلطان بیاد وسط ببینیم حرف حسابش چیه

----------


## MYDR

*دوستان همون طوری که امضا میکنید توجه کنید :*

https://www.instagram.com/p/ChoupTbo9FB/




حتما حضور پیدا کنید چون محل دیده بان با سازمان سنجش خیلی راه نیست به احتمال زیاد تجمع اعتراضی هم میشه ( یکی از اهداف این جلسه همین موضوع هست ).

بروز رسانی :  تاریخ جلسه عوض شد !  شد برای یکشنبه :

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> برادر بعید میدونم کسی حتی به خودش زحمت داده باشه یه تماس گرفته باشه و اعتراض کرده باشه ! اونهای که حضوری اعتراض نمیاد لااقل تلفنی هم اعتراض نمی کنند و می ترسند!
>  هرچی هم بخواهی توضیح بدی آب در هاون کوبیدن هست !  تا شورا بگه پخ همه رفتن یه سوراخی پنهان شدند ... 
> 
> یه سوال مطرح کنیم و یه تاپیک بزنیم ! چه کسانی تا حالا برای مصوبه شورای اعتراض داشته اند ؟ و چه کار کردند !  به تعداد انگشتان یه دست هم فکر نمی کنم افرادی باشند !  حتی اونهای که خیلی آه و ناله سوزان هم از خودشون بروز میدن .
> 
> پس از ما است که بر ما است !


داداش امیدوارم این مصوبه که سراسر ضرر برای نظام قدیمی ها لغو بشه. چون حذف عمومی و قطعی شدن معدل خیلی به ضرر نظام قدیمی هاست. هر چند انگار خیلی سفت پاش وایسادن و لغوش بعید به نظر میرسه. در انتها یه سوال. تو هم مثل من کامپیوتر خوندی و حالا میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی؟

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> خب خبر جدید اینه که همه از جمله قبل ۸۴ هم باید ترمیم شرکت کنه،فکر کن طرف مثلا ۵۰ سالشه هوس درس خوندن کردن باید بره امتحان نهایی بده،این طرح با اختلاف شخمی ترین طرح طول تاریخ جمهوری اسلامی بودن که از الان بکم قطعا لغو خواهد شد،شاید فقط یک بار اجرا کنن،اینا هرگز نمیتونن نمرات رو با عدالت تراز بندی کنن اون وقته که کباکبیانه کیه اونو به ملکوت اعلی میفرستن،بمونه به یادگار این حرفم


این طرحم واسه اینه که نظام قدیمی ها رو حذف کنه. اصلا آدم روش نمیشه با اون سن و سال از این حوزه به اون حوزه بره امتحان نهایی. حالا کنکور یه باره و هر شهری هم بخوای میتونی کنکور بدی

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> *
> 
> تحلیل شما به نظرم اشتباهه . برای چی باید نظام قدیما رو حذف کنن ؟ برای اینکه درآمدشون کمتر بشه ؟ اساس این مصوبه فقط روی سود بیشتر برای آموزش و پرورش و مدارس غیر انتفاعی و موسساتی که سرمایه گذاران و موسسانش همین عزیزان والامقام هستن   پس نمیان طرحی تصویب کنن که مشتری هاشون کمتر بشه*


درسته. قصدی برای این کار ندارن. ولی عملا نظام قدیمی هایی که معدل تجربی ندارن یا معدلشون خوب نیست ممکنه قید کنکور رو بزنن. البته منکه خودم امسال کنکورو دادم و احتمال زیاد هم دارو میارم و میرم پی زندگیم. ولی دلم برای دوستان نظام قدیمی میسوزه که باید برن از این حوزه به اون حوزه امتحان بدن

----------


## MYDR

> داداش امیدوارم این مصوبه که سراسر ضرر برای نظام قدیمی ها لغو بشه. چون حذف عمومی و قطعی شدن معدل خیلی به ضرر نظام قدیمی هاست. هر چند انگار خیلی سفت پاش وایسادن و لغوش بعید به نظر میرسه. در انتها یه سوال. تو هم مثل من کامپیوتر خوندی و حالا میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی؟


  سراسر از ظلم و بی عدالتی محض ! مصوبه ای سراسر از زور و خشونت و حذف کردن بچه های مردم از زندگی !  نه تنها برای نظام قدیمی ها بلکه برای نظام جدیدی ها هم ظلم هست ! الان ترمیم معدل هم گذاشتن یک بار !  و اگر معدل کمتر از 19.17 بشه یا کمی هم بیشتر ، یعنی پزشکی خداحافظ.
 بله من هم مثل شما ، من و شما هم مثل خیلی های دیگه !   اما موضوع این هست هممون قربانی سیاست و پول شدیم و داریم می شیم .

----------


## reza333

*خب دوستان گرامی طبق اخرین خبر پیرو ترمیم معدل اموزش پرورش داره با بولدوزر روی روح و روان کنکوریا رژه میره .
شهریور که گذشت ، در جریان باشید فقط دی مهلت ترمیم معدل دارید و دیگه خرداد نمی تونید ترمیم معدل کنید. ترمیم معدل محدود کردن به شهریور ماه و دی ماه . یعنی خرداد دیگه ترمیم معدل نداره .
یعنی عملا دوستان عزیز ، کنکور دی ماه برای 90% رفت روی هوا .  
دیگه تلاش برای نابودی این مصوبه ، از اوجب واجباته .*

----------


## mahdi_artur

ممد کجایی که ببینی یه مشت مشاور و دبیر بی شرف که پارسال 5-6 ماه مونده به کنکور به بچه ها میگفتن امسال دیگه راهی نیست و بذارید واسه سال بعد (و هر کی که تشویق به خوندن و ادامه دادن میکرد رو میگفتن دزده و ...) الان دارن دوره های 4-5 ماهه فششششرده برگزار می کنن با هزینه 4 میلیون با شعار همین کنکور دی کار رو تموم کن !!!

موجوداتی که قبل فشار روی اجرای مصوبه و تغییرات بچه ها رو ناامید کردید تا پشت 402 بمونن و الآن دوره های میلیونی و کلاس های فشرده 3 ماهه آمادگی کنکور برگزار می کنید، پکیج نهایی تولید می کنید، برنامه سه ماهه و چهار ماهه pdf می کنید آره همون برنامه ای که پارسال می گفتید ناشدنی و خلاف عرف قبولیه. شما بی شرف ها از .... هم پست ترید.

----------


## MYDR

خوب دوستان عزیز خواننده  نظر دوستان مثل آقا مهدی رو هم دیدید !  وضعیت به شدت افتضاح هست و از طرفی این که ترمیم معدل رو شهریور و دی گذاشتند به کنار، این هست که فقط یکبار هر درس رو میتونید ترمیم معدل شرکت کنید !  یعنی خود به خود از چرخه گردونه رقابت حذف می شید اگر معدلتون 20 ویا کمتر 19.17 بشه ! تازه تا شما بخواهید درگیر ترمیم باشید چندین هزار معدل 20 و چندین هزار معدل بین 19 تا 20  بی کار ننشستند که شما بهشون برسید اون ها همین الان دارند تخصصی ها رو درو میکنند !

پس این بار با همه تو بیمیری ها فرق داره که هی عده ای میگند حاشیه حاشیه !  این جنابت هست و دارند سر همه ما رو میبرند! حواستون هست؟
سه شنبه همه تون بیایید کسی تعقیبتون نمی کنه کسی شما رو داد گاه و پاسگاه نمی بره ! باید اعتراض کنیم و گرنه خون ما رو یه جا تا آخرین قطره سر میکشند .... !   بچه های قم، کرج، اطراف خود تهران ، فیروزکوه ، دماوند و.....  این بار به خاطر خودتون هم که شده بیایید نه خاطر کس دیگه ای! به احتمال بسیار زیاد آخرین تجمع هستش ! خود توکلی این بار برای این که تجمع بچه ها بشه از این تکنیک استفاده کردند ! که خودشون هم عضو تشخیص مصحلت نظام هم هستند و مشکلی نیست!  سری بعد نمیان گردهمایی بزارند که بازم بشه تجمع کرد !   از نظر من این مهم ترین تجمع هست هر کس نیاد حقی نداره بعدش از قبول نشدنش و... حرف بزنه و زمین و زمان رو لعنت کنه ! به خودش بگه که سرش رو مثل کبک کرده بوده تو برف !

----------


## Arnold

عجب بلبشویی شده ناموسن 
همه دارن ماهی گیری انجام میدن
چقد کار زار امضا شده 
چقدر نقد بجا وارد شده 
واقعن نمیشه سرتو بکنی زیر برف و فقط درس بخونی

----------


## Dean

اگه الان نیاید برا تجمع بعد کنکور باید در سازمان سنجش جمع بشید که هیچی هم نمیشه واستون ... ! حالا خود دانی

----------


## _Dawn_

حیف که خودم دور از تهرانم وگرنه میرفتم
تعجب میکنم داوطلبای تهران چرا اینقدر کم مشارکت میکنن

----------


## _Joseph_

*کنکور بی عدالتی است / اما سهمیه ها عین عدالتتتتتتتتت / قال شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی

*

----------


## reza333

> خوب دوستان عزیز خواننده  نظر دوستان مثل آقا مهدی رو هم دیدید !  وضعیت به شدت افتضاح هست و از طرفی این که ترمیم معدل رو شهریور و دی گذاشتند به کنار، این هست که فقط یکبار هر درس رو میتونید ترمیم معدل شرکت کنید !  یعنی خود به خود از چرخه گردونه رقابت حذف می شید اگر معدلتون 20 ویا کمتر 19.17 بشه ! تازه تا شما بخواهید درگیر ترمیم باشید چندین هزار معدل 20 و چندین هزار معدل بین 19 تا 20  بی کار ننشستند که شما بهشون برسید اون ها همین الان دارند تخصصی ها رو درو میکنند !
> 
> پس این بار با همه تو بیمیری ها فرق داره که هی عده ای میگند حاشیه حاشیه !  این جنابت هست و دارند سر همه ما رو میبرند! حواستون هست؟
> سه شنبه همه تون بیایید کسی تعقیبتون نمی کنه کسی شما رو داد گاه و پاسگاه نمی بره ! باید اعتراض کنیم و گرنه خون ما رو یه جا تا آخرین قطره سر میکشند .... !   بچه های قم، کرج، اطراف خود تهران ، فیروزکوه ، دماوند و.....  این بار به خاطر خودتون هم که شده بیایید نه خاطر کس دیگه ای! به احتمال بسیار زیاد آخرین تجمع هستش ! خود توکلی این بار برای این که تجمع بچه ها بشه از این تکنیک استفاده کردند ! که خودشون هم عضو تشخیص مصحلت نظام هم هستند و مشکلی نیست!  سری بعد نمیان گردهمایی بزارند که بازم بشه تجمع کرد !   از نظر من این مهم ترین تجمع هست هر کس نیاد حقی نداره بعدش از قبول نشدنش و... حرف بزنه و زمین و زمان رو لعنت کنه ! به خودش بگه که سرش رو مثل کبک کرده بوده تو برف !





> عجب بلبشویی شده ناموسن 
> همه دارن ماهی گیری انجام میدن
> چقد کار زار امضا شده 
> چقدر نقد بجا وارد شده 
> واقعن نمیشه سرتو بکنی زیر برف و فقط درس بخونی



*مشکل توی اطلاع رسانی به بچه هاست . بیشتر بچه ها توی اینستا و تلگرام فعالن ولی متاسفانه تقریبا تمام کانال های کنکوری و مشاوره ای تلگرامی و اینستاگرامی در برابر این مصوبه هیچ حرکتی نمیکنن و مصیبت های این مصوبه رو به بچه ها نمیگن. بی شرف ها چهارتاشون یه استوری نمیزارن فلان روز تهران تجمعه همه باید شرکت کنیم . یه اب گل الودی شده اینا هم دنبال گرفتن ماهی خودشون از این اب گل الود هستن. 
باید اطلاع رسانی رو گسترده کنیم روز تجمع بچه ها حضور چشمگیری داشته باشن و اگر نه با 50 نفر و 100 نفر چیزی عوض نمیشه .**

این که گفتن خرداد اجازه ی ترمیم معدل نیست ، ضمن این که در اصل به خاطر ناتوانی اموزش پرورش از برگزاری امتحان نهایی برای جمعیت زیادیه ، ولی در دل خودش یه نیرنگ دیگه هم داره و اون تفکیک و جداسازی بین کنکور اولی ها و پشت کنکوری هاست و این رو هم میدونیم که سنجش اولویتش کنکور اولی هاست نه پشت کنکوریها . به نظر من در کنکور 1402 فاجعه ی کنکور 98 که نظام قدیمی ها رو قربانی کردن به شکل بدتری تکرار خواهد شد ولی این دفعه نه نظام قدیمی بلکه هر کی پشت کنکوریه قربانی میشه . 




*

----------


## kingnaser

> *مشکل توی اطلاع رسانی به بچه هاست . بیشتر بچه ها توی اینستا و تلگرام فعالن ولی متاسفانه تقریبا تمام کانال های کنکوری و مشاوره ای تلگرامی و اینستاگرامی در برابر این مصوبه هیچ حرکتی نمیکنن و مصیبت های این مصوبه رو به بچه ها نمیگن. بی شرف ها چهارتاشون یه استوری نمیزارن فلان روز تهران تجمعه همه باید شرکت کنیم . یه اب گل الودی شده اینا هم دنبال گرفتن ماهی خودشون از این اب گل الود هستن. 
> باید اطلاع رسانی رو گسترده کنیم روز تجمع بچه ها حضور چشمگیری داشته باشن و اگر نه با 50 نفر و 100 نفر چیزی عوض نمیشه .**
> 
> این که گفتن خرداد اجازه ی ترمیم معدل نیست ، ضمن این که در اصل به خاطر ناتوانی اموزش پرورش از برگزاری امتحان نهایی برای جمعیت زیادیه ، ولی در دل خودش یه نیرنگ دیگه هم داره و اون تفکیک و جداسازی بین کنکور اولی ها و پشت کنکوری هاست و این رو هم میدونیم که سنجش اولویتش کنکور اولی هاست نه پشت کنکوریها . به نظر من در کنکور 1402 فاجعه ی کنکور 98 که نظام قدیمی ها رو قربانی کردن به شکل بدتری تکرار خواهد شد ولی این دفعه نه نظام قدیمی بلکه هر کی پشت کنکوریه قربانی میشه . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


سلام ، درسته تقریبا بیشتر کانال ها و پیج های اینستاگرامی هیچ فعالیتی ندارن راجب اعتراض و امضا کردن کارزار و تجمع و ... ! عجیبه واقعا ! متاسفانه به سود مشاور نماها و ... هستش بعضی چیزا ! پس تا میتونید اعتراض کنید ، توی پیج هاتون تبلیغ کنید و بچه هارو باخبر کنید ، به امید خدا این مصوبه رو اگه همه دست به دست هم بدیم میشه لغو کرد فقط کافیه تعدادمون زیاد باشه و پیگیری کنیم

----------


## kingnaser

راستی بچه هایی که عضو گروه های تلگرامی، واتساپی آموزشی هستن لطفا لینک های امضای کارزار رو براشون بفرستید تا بقیه هم شرکت کنن چون پیج ها و کانال های تلگرامی توی این قضیه منفعل عمل میکنن جالبه همشونم مینویسن برای عدالت آموزشی ایران !!!!!! 
خیلی از بچه ها هنوز نمیدونن که کارزار هست و چطوری باید اعتراض کنن

----------


## Arnold

شدت اعتراضات امسال از سال های 95/97/98/99
امضای دوتا رئیس جمهور پشت این مصوبه هست 
اما باید جنگید .

راستی چرا اعضای شورا در برنامه های زنده و هیچ مناظره ای شرکت نمیکنن؟

----------


## Janan

اونقدر خبر زیاده من جا موندم از این همه تغییرات ‍♀️
الان کنکور هم دی هست و هم تیر ، هر دوتا هم بودجه بندی کامل 
عمومی هم کلا حذفه 
تأثیر معدل هم 40 % قطعی 
ترمیم هم فقط دی و شهریور 
 خب دقیقا با خبر جدید ترمیم معدل که تو خرداد نمیشه من دوباره باید برم یه برنامه جدید بنویسم و استراتژیم رو عوض کنم

----------


## Janan

> *کنکور بی عدالتی است / اما سهمیه ها عین عدالتتتتتتتتت / قال شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی
> 
> *فایل پیوست 101684


شاید باورش سخت باشه ولی یکی از دوستای من آبان سال پیش با یه جانباز 60 ساله ازدواج کرد ( آخر امسال بعد انجام کارهای دانشگاه طلاق میگیره ) که سهمیه 25 % بگیره و الان دندون شهید بهشتی داره انتظارش رو میکشه 😂
اوضاع خیلی داغونه 🤐

----------


## Arnold

> اونقدر خبر زیاده من جا موندم از این همه تغییرات ������‍♀️
> الان کنکور هم دی هست و هم تیر ، هر دوتا هم بودجه بندی کامل 
> عمومی هم کلا حذفه 
> تأثیر معدل هم 40 % قطعی 
> ترمیم هم فقط دی و شهریور ������
>  خب دقیقا با خبر جدید ترمیم معدل که تو خرداد نمیشه من دوباره باید برم یه برنامه جدید بنویسم و استراتژیم رو عوض کنم ������


بله و هر هفته باید یه استراتژی جدید بچینی
هیجان انگیزه

----------


## Arnold

> شاید باورش سخت باشه ولی یکی از دوستای من آبان سال پیش با یه جانباز 60 ساله ازدواج کرد ( آخر امسال بعد انجام کارهای دانشگاه طلاق میگیره ) که سهمیه 25 % بگیره و الان دندون شهید بهشتی داره انتظارش رو میکشه 
> اوضاع خیلی داغونه


واقعن ارزششو داشت؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad_kh199

الان منی که قبلا یبار ترمیم کردم دقیقا باید چه غلطی بکنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## Janan

> واقعن ارزششو داشت؟


چی بگم ولی لابد ارزشش رو داشته دیگه که انجام داده 😂

----------


## Janan

> الان منی که قبلا یبار ترمیم کردم دقیقا باید چه غلطی بکنم؟؟؟؟


اگه حرفشون رو تغییر ندن باید بری سراغ مورد دیگه ای برای پیشرفت 🤐

----------


## reza333

> الان منی که قبلا یبار ترمیم کردم دقیقا باید چه غلطی بکنم؟؟؟؟


اگر برای ترمیم معدل اصلا دیگه بهت اجازه ندادن ، برو دیپلم دوم بگیر ، البته که باید از یک رشته ی دیگه دیپلم دوم بگیری و درسای اون رشته رو نهایی شرکت کنی .

----------


## Janan

> اگر برای ترمیم معدل اصلا دیگه بهت اجازه ندادن ، برو دیپلم دوم بگیر ، البته که باید از یک رشته ی دیگه دیپلم دوم بگیری و درسای اون رشته رو نهایی شرکت کنی .


لازمه یادآوری کنم با دیپلم غیر مرتبط نمیتونی کنکور اون رشته رو بدی با توجه به مصوبه جدید :/
البته دانشگاه هام قراره شرط معدل بزارن با توجه به همین مصوبه کذایی 🤦‍♀️

----------


## reza333

> واقعن ارزششو داشت؟





> چی بگم ولی لابد ارزشش رو داشته دیگه که انجام داده


ارزشش و که داره . بابای دختره پنجاه میلیون میده به اون اقای جانباز یه خطبه ی عقد و تمام . بعد کنکور هم دختره یه روز میره طلاق میگیره  . دوشیزه هم که هست اسمی از جناب جانباز سرافراز توی شناسنامه ی دختر نیست . 
فکر نکن هر کی جانبازه الان کوره یا پا نداره ، من اینقدر جانباز دورو بر خودم دیدم ماشالله ظاهر جسمانی همه سالم اوکی .

----------


## Janan

> ارزشش و که داره . بابای دختره پنجاه میلیون میده به اون اقای جانباز یه خطبه ی عقد و تمام . بعد کنکور هم دختره یه روز میره طلاق میگیره  . دوشیزه هم که هست اسمی از جناب جانباز سرافراز توی شناسنامه ی دختر نیست . 
> فکر نکن هر کی جانبازه الان کوره یا پا نداره ، من اینقدر جانباز دورو بر خودم دیدم ماشالله ظاهر جسمانی همه سالم اوکی .


منم همچین پیشنهادی رو به شوخی به بابام دادم ولی جوری عصبانی شد که فکر کنم یه بار دیگه مطرح کنم زندم نزاره 😂
اصلا لازم نیست حتی شناسنامه المثنی بگیره 🤦‍♀️

----------


## Arnold

> ارزشش و که داره . بابای دختره پنجاه میلیون میده به اون اقای جانباز یه خطبه ی عقد و تمام . بعد کنکور هم دختره یه روز میره طلاق میگیره  . دوشیزه هم که هست اسمی از جناب جانباز سرافراز توی شناسنامه ی دختر نیست . 
> فکر نکن هر کی جانبازه الان کوره یا پا نداره ، من اینقدر جانباز دورو بر خودم دیدم ماشالله ظاهر جسمانی همه سالم اوکی .


بازم خوبه قضیه با پول حل شده و آقای جانباز چیز دیگه ای درخواست نکرده :Yahoo (20): 
راستی 
خانم جانباز نداریم ؟ :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Arnold

> الان منی که قبلا یبار ترمیم کردم دقیقا باید چه غلطی بکنم؟؟؟؟


بنظرم دسته جمعی با نفری یه گالن بنزین بریم جلوی شورا

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> لازمه یادآوری کنم با دیپلم غیر مرتبط نمیتونی کنکور اون رشته رو بدی با توجه به مصوبه جدید :/
> البته دانشگاه هام قراره شرط معدل بزارن با توجه به همین مصوبه کذایی ‍♀️


گفتن میتونی که

----------


## reza333

> گفتن میتونی که





> منم همچین پیشنهادی رو به شوخی به بابام دادم ولی جوری عصبانی شد که فکر کنم یه بار دیگه مطرح کنم زندم نزاره 
> اصلا لازم نیست حتی شناسنامه المثنی بگیره ‍♀️


بله طبق دفترچه ی ثبت نام کنکور ۱۴۰۱ ، میتونی با دیپلم دوم نامتناظر با کنکورت هم کنکور ثبت نام کنی . حالا توی دفترچه ثبت نام ۱۴۰۲ چی بیاد معلوم نیست .

----------


## MYDR

> الان منی که قبلا یبار ترمیم کردم دقیقا باید چه غلطی بکنم؟؟؟؟


  با این موضوعی که این ها راه انداختن هیچ کاری نمی تونی بکنی ! 
واگر معدلت دلخواه نشده از گردونه رقابت حذف شدی از همین الان ! شاید این حرفم اذیتت کنه ولی خیلی ناراحت نباش الان اون سمت تو خالی هست ما هم میاییم کنارت بزودی.( این واقعیتی هست با این چیزی که فعلا ز... زدن و گفتند ، مگر با اعتراض ها و... تغییری حاصل بشه ).
ما حرص و جوش خورندگان به همراه همه اون بی خیالان کبکی که مدام میگن می خونم می خونم و... معدل بیست میشم به شما ملحق خواهیم شد به صورت دسته جمعی ... یه پولی دادیم آموزش و پرورش خورده و دیگه تموم شد رفت ! بازم کنکور شرف داشت پول میدادی سیاهی لشکر هم کسی بود ساندیس و کیک گیرش می اومد آموزش و پروش کنس تر از این حرف ها است و پول میگره بی چاره ات هم میکنه میگه برو به سلامت . نفر بعدی !

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> با این موضوعی که این ها راه انداختن هیچ کاری نمی تونی بکنی ! 
> واگر معدلت دلخواه نشده از گردونه رقابت حذف شدی از همین الان ! شاید این حرفم اذیتت کنه ولی خیلی ناراحت نباش الان اون سمت تو خالی هست ما هم میاییم کنارت بزودی.( این واقعیتی هست با این چیزی که فعلا ز... زدن و گفتند ، مگر با اعتراض ها و... تغییری حاصل بشه ).
> ما حرص و جوش خورندگان به همراه همه اون بی خیالان کبکی که مدام میگن می خونم می خونم و... معدل بیست میشم به شما ملحق خواهیم شد به صورت دسته جمعی ... یه پولی دادیم آموزش و پرورش خورده و دیگه تموم شد رفت ! بازم کنکور شرف داشت پول میدادی سیاهی لشکر هم کسی بود ساندیس و کیک گیرش می اومد آموزش و پروش کنس تر از این حرف ها است و پول میگره بی چاره ات هم میکنه میگه برو به سلامت . نفر بعدی !


پس من کل ایندم و زندگیم نابود شده رسما

----------


## محمد پسندیده

مشخص شدد دیپلم های غیر تجربی باید چه کنن؟

----------


## s_hosein_p

خدای محمد گواهه که اینا خودشونم نمیدونن دارن چیکار میکنن یعنی عمرررراااااا اگر بدونن

----------


## _Dawn_

> بنظرم دسته جمعی با نفری یه گالن بنزین بریم جلوی شورا


داداش بنزین که منفجر میکندت
با پیت نفت برو یکم درد کشیدنت رو ببینن شاید فرجی شد

----------


## Arnold

> داداش بنزین که منفجر میکندت
> با پیت نفت برو یکم درد کشیدنت رو ببینن شاید فرجی شد


اگه درد میفهمیدن که نظر سنجی می کردن بعد زیر ساخت آماده میکردن با انسان های عادی طرف نیستیم

----------


## _Dawn_

کسایی که این پیام رو میبینن 
شاید چیزی که توی این تاپیک ما کمتر توجه کردیم بهش کمک خواستن از خدا بود
دعا هم حتما بکنید شاید فرجی شد البته اگر به خدا اعتقاد دارین

----------


## MYDR

> پس من کل ایندم و زندگیم نابود شده رسما


 خدا نکنه کل آیندت به خاطر این .... و .... ها  نابود بشه مرد !   تحمل داشته باش !  تلاش کن !  من هم چون میدونم مثل تو هستم و این طوری میشه این همه حرص و جوش میزنم وگرنه باید کبکانه مشغول درس خوندن بودم فقط !   
   این سه شنبه بیا بازی رو عوض کنیم !  من همش در تلاشم ! به خاطر این حرفت شده این بار توضیح میدم ! با سبطی معینی و...  دارم ارتباط میگیرم و هرچه راه حل هست دارم انتقال میدم.... من برای روز سه شنبه یک حرکت در ذهن دارم ... که باید اجراش کنیم که خیلی خوب میشه ... شما هم تلاش کن ! حداقل فریاد بزن .

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> خدا نکنه کل آیندت به خاطر این .... و .... ها  نابود بشه مرد !   تحمل داشته باش !  تلاش کن !  من هم چون میدونم مثل تو هستم و این طوری میشه این همه حرص و جوش میزنم وگرنه باید کبکانه مشغول درس خوندن بودم فقط !   
>    این سه شنبه بیا بازی رو عوض کنیم !  من همش در تلاشم ! به خاطر این حرفت شده این بار توضیح میدم ! با سبطی معینی و...  دارم ارتباط میگیرم و هرچه راه حل هست دارم انتقال میدم.... من برای روز سه شنبه یک حرکت در ذهن دارم ... که باید اجراش کنیم که خیلی خوب میشه ... شما هم تلاش کن ! حداقل فریاد بزن .


کاری نمیشه کرد که اعتراض میکنیم ولی این قضیه قدمت ده ساله داره اینا اگر بیان ترمیم رو بکنن یبار و قبلیا هم که ترمیم کردن بشن *** خب خود کنکور چه کوفتیه این وسط؟ اونم بکنن یبار دیگه قراره بشه سال بعدش پنجاه درصد بعد کسی که معدل نداره ترمیمم یباره کنکور بده چه عنی بشه؟ باید کنکورم یبار بشه چون الان نمرات هستن که کنکور رو تعیین میکنن

----------


## MYDR

> کاری نمیشه کرد که اعتراض میکنیم ولی این قضیه قدمت ده ساله داره اینا اگر بیان ترمیم رو بکنن یبار و قبلیا هم که ترمیم کردن بشن *** خب خود کنکور چه کوفتیه این وسط؟ اونم بکنن یبار دیگه قراره بشه سال بعدش پنجاه درصد بعد کسی که معدل نداره ترمیمم یباره کنکور بده چه عنی بشه؟ باید کنکورم یبار بشه چون الان نمرات هستن که کنکور رو تعیین میکنن


  همه حرفهات قبول ولی تنها راهی که از دستمون بر میاد همین هست وگرنه اگر ما هم بی تفاوت رد بشیم این ها راحت تر کارشون رو پیش می برند ...

----------


## mohammad_kh199

من فقط یچیزی برام جالبه
فک کن ترمیم یباره فقط بعد نمرات نهایی تو ورودی دانشگاه تاثیر داره خب؟ بعد کنکورم که سر جاشه و تاثیر داره در ورودی دانشگاهها
یعنی نمرات نهایی خودشون معادل کنکورن دیگه
بعد الان چرا نهایی یباره ولی کنکور تا اخر عمرت میتونی بدی؟ خب وقتی سال ۱۴۰۳ قراره تاثیر معدل بشه پنجاه درصد و ترمیمم یکباره چرا کنکور محدودیت نداره؟
یعنی میخوام بگم جور درنمیاد کنکورم باید بشه یبار نه چندبار

----------


## MYDR

دوستان این که میگید اطلاع رسانی ضعیف هست ! توی همین انجمن حداقل 100 نفر کاربر مهمان تاپیک رو میخونه ! 

به نظرم باید یک تاپیک دیگه ای زد صرفا برای بیان اعترضات به مصوبه شورا  بابت هماهنگی ها و نحوه بیان اعتراضات و اقدامات. ( بحث و تبادل نظر در همین تاپیک خواست بمونه )  .  اگر اوکی هستید ایجادش کنیم و در اونجا مطالبی بگم، اگر نه همین جا بگم که به احتمال زیاد توی 200 صفحه گم و گور میشه !

----------


## reza333

> دوستان این که میگید اطلاع رسانی ضعیف هست ! توی همین انجمن حداقل 100 نفر کاربر مهمان تاپیک رو میخونه ! 
> 
> به نظرم باید یک تاپیک دیگه ای زد صرفا برای بیان اعترضات به مصوبه شورا  بابت هماهنگی ها و نحوه بیان اعتراضات و اقدامات. ( بحث و تبادل نظر در همین تاپیک خواست بمونه )  .  اگر اوکی هستید ایجادش کنیم و در اونجا مطالبی بگم، اگر نه همین جا بگم که به احتمال زیاد توی 200 صفحه گم و گور میشه !


*داداش اونجا هم تبدیل میشه به تاپیک تبادل نظر و از اون محتوایی که شما مد نظر داری سریع با چند تا پست اسپم وار بعضی کاربرها فاصله میگیره . ولی بازم هر جور صلاحه.*

----------


## Arnold

> دوستان این که میگید اطلاع رسانی ضعیف هست ! توی همین انجمن حداقل 100 نفر کاربر مهمان تاپیک رو میخونه ! 
> 
> به نظرم باید یک تاپیک دیگه ای زد صرفا برای بیان اعترضات به مصوبه شورا  بابت هماهنگی ها و نحوه بیان اعتراضات و اقدامات. ( بحث و تبادل نظر در همین تاپیک خواست بمونه )  .  اگر اوکی هستید ایجادش کنیم و در اونجا مطالبی بگم، اگر نه همین جا بگم که به احتمال زیاد توی 200 صفحه گم و گور میشه !


بنظرم ایجاد بشه بهتره این جا از هر دری یه سخنی هست
تاپیک هدف دار باشه بهتره 
و از همه مهم تر عنوان تاپیک که مخاطب جذب بشه

----------


## MYDR

خوب دوستان دقت کنید این چیزای که میگم جنبه حقوقی داره و بهتر هست که اجراشون کنیم ! *

1-  پیگیری و خواستار معاونت حقوقی بر جوابیه خودش و علت قانون شکنی !؟ و جویا شدن اصل حقانیت :

من روز سه شنبه با دفتر حقوقی ریاست جمهوری تماس گرفتم ! ( ویس مکالمه برای دکتر سبطی و دکتر معینی ارسال کردم که و از اون ها هم درخواست کردم ) که مگر آقای دهقان  سه بار جواب ندادن  یک بار به آقای زلفی گل، آقای مجاهد و به خود شورا که آقا این طرح خلاف قانون هست و باید قانون مجلس اجرا بشه ؟ و شورا نباید ورد کنه ؟   مگر دفتر استراتژیک ریاست جمهوری نگفته اند که این طرح درست نیست ! و مشکلات حتی امنیتی داره ؟
   اون بنده خدا در جواب گفت شما باید همین ها رو نامه کنید و همین ها رو هم ضممیه کنید و بگید شما این طوری گفتید ولی الان دارن خلاف قانون عمل می کنند و بفرستید دفتر آقای دهقان  فکس کنید و ایشون هم به معاونت ها ارجاع میدند و به اون سازمان مورد نظر هم نامه ای میزنند !    پرسیدم اثر داره ؟  گفتند بهتر از هیچی هست حداقل یک گردش کار حقوقی رو این نامه اعمال میشه .

اما این نامه رو اگر یک شخص قدرتمند مثل دکتر توکلی یا دکتر نادری و .... یا نماینده های دیگه ای ارسال کنند اون ها مجبورند بهتر عمل کنند و جواب بدند !    ( ما داوطلب ها هم پویش می تونیم راه بندازیم که این رو مطالبه کنیم ) .  پس در روز حضور پیش توکلی این ها رو مطالبه گری کنیم، این موضوع مهمی هست ! یک بخش حقوقی دولت خودش با این موضوع مشکل داره و باید احیا بشه !   لطفا نظارت و همکاری هاتون رو بگید !
*

----------


## MYDR

*2-  پیگیری و درخواست از شورای نگهبان :

همون طوری که میدونید :
مجلس :
رسیدگی به مصوبات شورای عالی فضای مجازی و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رو  از صلاحیت دیوان عدالت اداری خارج اعلام کرد .
*https://www.isna.ir/news/14010329200...A7%D9%84%D8%AA

اما کمی بعد تشخیص مصحلت نظام این طرح رو خلاف سیاست های نظام اعلام کرد و اون رو رد کرد و برای ادامه به مجلس خبرگان ارجاع داد ( چون قانون مجلس در نهایت برای تایید و یا رد به مجلس خبرگان ارجاع میشه ) .

https://www.radareghtesad.ir/news/30...AC%D9%84%D8%B3


حالا با توجه به این که تشخیص مصحلت نظام اشاره کرده که این موارد توسط رئیس هیات عالی نظارت به شورای نگهبان ابلاغ خواهد شد  باید یک پویش مدنی و مطالبه گری اجتماعی صورت بگیره از شورای نگهبان که به داد مردم برسند  و شورای نگهبان این قدرت رو داره !

بهترین و ساده ترین راه ارتباطی هم :

https://www.shora-gc.ir/fa/contacts


علاوه بر دریافت نظرات به صورت الگترونیکی : میشه با شماره گویا اونها تماس گرفت :

تلفن گویای شورای نگهبان: ۶۶۴۰۱۰۱۲-۰۲۱

و خواستار این شد که همون طوری که تشخیص مصحلت نظام این طرح رو خلاف قانون ایران دونسته شورای نگهبان برای احیای حقوق شرعی و قانونی مردن ایران که می تونند برای تظلم خواهی قوانین ظالمانه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی در دیوان اداری اقدام کنند این اقدام قانونی و شرعی رو با رد طرح عدم صلاحیت دیوان عدالت اداری احیا کنند.


این مورد باید توسط بچه ها و خانواده های بچه ها صورت بگیره  و از شورای نگهبان بخوان که احیایی حق کنند و اجازه بده که دیوان عدالت اداری اجازه صلاحیت به مصوبات شورا رو مثل قبل داشته باشه.

*سه دقیقه به شما فرصت میدن !  من سه دقیقه اول وقت کم آوردم یه سه دقیقه دوم هم زنگ زدم بلافاصله ادامه دادم ! همه چیز رو عین حقیقت شمرده و آروم بگید و بخواهید که شورای نگهبان مثل تشخیص مصلحت نظام احیای حق کنه و این طرح باعث میشه مردم نتونند مطالبه گری و تظلم خواهی داشته باشند !
*

----------


## MYDR

3- ایجاد طومار و امضا توسط بچه ها  در روز سه شنبه :

با توجه به این که روز سه شنبه دیدار بچه ها در دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت با حضور آقای دکتر توکلی وسایر اعضای دیده بان صورت میگره !

از اونجایی که آقای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی معترضین رو همش با بی شرمی و بی حرمتی مافیا کنکور خطاب میکنه !  و هیچ اجازه اعتراض نمیده و پاسخ گو نیست و در هیچ جای هم حضور پیدا نمی کنند برای پاسخ گویی:

یک طومار دست نوشته برای خطاب به رهبری برای فریاد خواهی و نجات نوشته بشه که توسط مراجعه کنند امضا بشه و به دست آقای شاهرودی و یا دفتر رهبری  توسط دکتر توکلی تحویل بشند !

این طوری از این جلسه یک خروجی خیلی خوب هم بدست میاد !

----------


## MYDR

4- دیدار عمومی با رئیس قوه قضائیه 


از اونجایی که ایشون خودشون در شورا بودند باید حرف های مردم و مخالفین رو بشنوند و جوابگو باشند !

به همین دلیل بچه ها باید همت کنند و با رعایت ادب و احترام بخواهیم یک وقت ملاقات بدند تا ما هم نگرانی و ادله های خودمون رو بگیم شاید ایشون دقیقا در جریان جزئیات اثرات سو این مصوبه نباشند !

برای این کار هم چند نفر بشیم  در مرکز ارتباطات مردمی قوه قضاییه و بخواهیم که ایشون رو ببینیم و به حرف ما گوش بدند.
به هر حال جوان و نجوان هستند کنکوری ها و به هر حال یه فرصت میدند که بشه حرف زد !

یا از همین آقایون دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت باید این رو تقاضا کرد ! از ظرفیت های قانونی خودشون استفاده کنند ! چرا دست پشت دست بگذارند که وقت بگذره ؟ این رو هم سه شنبه میشه مطرح کرد.

البته سامانه https://moshaver129.eadl.ir/ هم هست !  ولی طول میکشه و یا باید بچه ها زیاد تماس بگیرند که اکثرند ترسو هستند .

----------


## MYDR

5- اقدام پنجم ارتباط و تعامل با بخش کمیسیون علمی، فرهنگی و اجتماعی تشخیص مصحلت نظام :

مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام

همون طور که در مورد 2 مواردی رو اشاره کردم، در این خصوص هم میشه ارتباط برقرار کرد و خواست که همونطوری که به طرح عدم صلاحیت مجلس بر دیوان عدالت اداری رای قاطع و بسیار به جا صادر کردید و اونو خلاف سیاست های نظام دونستید،  این موضوع رو به صورت ویژه پیگیری کنید چرا که نوجون ها و جون ها سرمایه های نظام هستند ! همون طوری که رهبری فرمودند امیدهای ایشون و نظام به نوجون ها و جون ها هستش که با این طرح ریشه بچه های مردم از بیخ و بن خشک میشه و لطفا ورد کنید و حق بچه ها رو احیا کنید ! از ظرفیت های قانونی خودتون استفاده کنید و.... !

----------


## MYDR

*6- اربتاط با دفتر ارتباطات مردمی رهبری !*

که این رو هم قبلا هم شماره این بخش رو قرار دادم !  شاید همون اول بگن بله دوستان شما گفته اند، ولی شما حرفتون رو بزنید و بگید من هم یکی جز اون دوستانمون و دلایل خودتون رو از قبل آماده کرده باشید  و خلاصه وار بیان کنید.

----------


## MYDR

*7- برقراری تماس با بخش اربتاط مردمی ریاست جمهوری !*

 این هم یک گزینه مناسب هست و توی اینترنت هم سایتش هست و تلفنش هم هست ! من تماس گرفتم ولی چون دیر شد کارشناس نداشتند .... با تلفن ثابت تماس بگیرید هزینه اش کمتره ! چون افراد زیاد هستند کمی هم طول میکشه حوصله به خرج باید داد .

----------


## MYDR

8- تولید محتوا در عصر رسانه خطاب به رهبر انقلاب به سبک کنکوری ها :

 خوب دیدید که کارهای مثل سلام فرمانده و... چه طور اثر داشته !  کارهای تولید محتوا جایگاه خودشون رو دارند !

برای اینکه بتونیم راحت تر حرف بزنیم و ساده ترین و کم هزینه ترین راه رو پیاده کرد ! ایجاد یک فیلم 1 الی 2 3 دقیقه ای از خودمون داوطلب ها هست به صورت فردی یا گروهی در یک جا ! که خطاب به رهبر درد دل هامون رو بگیم از مدرسه از محیطی که هستیم باشه تا مشخص باشه که مردم مظلوم ایران چقدر مگر توانایی پرداخت هزینه کتاب و کلاس و کنکور و... دارند !!!
  الان همتون دیگه یه فیلم ساختن و ادیت و... رو به خوبی بلدید و کاری هم نداره ! جلوی دوربین حرفتون رو بزنید و در اینستا و.... کانال های تجمیع کنید و ای دی مجازی رهبری رو هم تگ کنید !  این طوری حرف هامون دیده میشه شنیده میشه قطعا !

 حداقل اگر دی ماه قربانی شدیم !!! بعدش این مصوبه ظالمانه متوقف بشه !

----------


## MYDR

خوب دوستان من تنها هستم و سعی کردم به نوبه خودم و در حد خودم تلاش کنم و این ها رو پیش بردم و مدام با این و اون سرو کله زدم !  چقدر با شورا با موسوی خواستم صحبت کنم که گوشی رو قطع می کرد ولی 2 هفته است که دست از تلاش نکشیدم درسته اعصابم له شده ولی تنها راه مبارزه کردن و ایستادگی کردن برای گرفتن حق هست !

شما هم اگر نظری دارید عزیزان بفرمائید و من هم نظری باشه مطرح می کنم و پیوست میزنم !   برای همه این ها باید سر سخت باشید و زود دلسرد نشید که اِ تماس گرفتم این طوری گفتند و قطع کردند و داد زدند و... بحث اگر بحث آینده اتون هست باید جنگجو باشید !

اگر از نظرات من خوشتون اومد بیایید هم فکری کنیم به شیوه ای جامع تر وبهتر عمل کنیم شما هم نظرات ارزشمندتون رو بگید !

ولی یه دست صد نداره باید زیاد باشیم ! اگر در گروه ه و کانال ها و ادمین ها دسترسی دارید این ها رو پیاده سازی کنیم !

----------


## Arnold

بنظرم توی تجمعی که قراره بر گزار بشه شعر سلام فرمانده خونده
بشه و بعدش در خواست ها مطرح بشه کلیپ هم وایرال میشه قطعن حتی 200/300 نفرم باشن جوابه

----------


## MYDR

> بنظرم توی تجمعی که قراره بر گزار بشه شعر سلام فرمانده خونده
> بشه و بعدش در خواست ها مطرح بشه کلیپ هم وایرال میشه قطعن حتی 200/300 نفرم باشن جوابه


جالب میدونی چیه ! حتی من متن آهنگ سازیش و هم یکم با سلیقه کجم ساخته بودم !   درسته که فرمانده دهه نودی هاشو فراخونده     ولی  هیچ دهه ای رو دور ننداخته .  یه همچین چیزای مدام تکس می ساخنم ولی تنها بودم به خاطر همین نتونستم جمعش کنم.

----------


## MYDR

*خبر فوری و مهم :



دیدار دکتر توکلی و نماینده ها و خبرگزاری ها به روز یکشنبه شهریور  ساعت 10 صبح  تغییر یافت  ( از سه شنبه به یک شنبه منتقل شده ).


*

----------


## Arnold

> جالب میدونی چیه ! حتی من متن آهنگ سازیش و هم یکم با سلیقه کجم ساخته بودم !   درسته که فرمانده دهه نودی هاشو فراخونده     ولی  هیچ دهه ای رو دور ننداخته .  یه همچین چیزای مدام تکس می ساخنم ولی تنها بودم به خاطر همین نتونستم جمعش کنم.


الان باید به هر روش ممکن توجهات جلب بشه بهرحال اگه 
اون تعدادی که قراره بیان هرچند اندک با هم مچ باشن
و یکم خلاقیت بخرج داده بشه میشه کارای جالبی کرد 
و صدامون بلند تر به گوش بالا دستی ها میرسه

----------


## MYDR

*نحوه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای فارغ‌التحصیلان در کنکور ۱۴۰۲*


> * مدیرکل دفتر متوسطه نظری آموزش و پرورش اعلام کرد که در کنکور ۱۴٠۲ سابقه  تحصیلی پایه دوازدهم مدنظر است، ولی اگر دانش‌آموزان انتخاب رشته نکنند،  سابقه تحصیلی مقطع یازدهم نیز مورد بررسی قرار می‌گیرد.*





> عباس سلطانیان، مدیرکل دوره دوم متوسطه نظری وزارت آموزش و پرورش، در  دومین روز از گردهمایی تخصصی معاونان آموزش متوسطه استان‌های کشور بیان  کرد: طبق برگزاری جلسات فشرده در وزارت آموزش و پرورش کشور پیشنهاداتی را  در رابطه با قرار دادن گروه‌های آزمایشی پنج‌گانه در کنکور ۱۴٠۲ به سازمان  سنجش دادیم و این پیشنهادات در جلسه آزمون مورد بررسی قرار می‌گیرد. این  پرونده هنوز باز است و یکی از کارگروه‌های ما نه تنها از بخش‌های مختلف  وزارتخانه، بلکه بیرون از وزارتخانه نیز نظر‌خواهی کرده است و نظرات را به  ما مطرح خواهد کرد.
> 
>  وی در ادامه افزود: ارائه پیشنهاد نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصیلی برای پایه  دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم در بخش دروس عمومی و تخصصی همانند سال‌های قبل باید  انجام شود. دانش‌آموزان می‌توانند از فرصت طلایی دی ماه و خرداد ۱۴٠۱  استفاده کنند، تا سابقه تحصیلی برای خود ایجاد کرده و خود را به کنکورهای  سال بعد برسانند. همچنین مرکز سنجش در رابطه با این موضوع باید بخشنامه‌ای  را تنظیم کند.
>  مدیرکل دفتر متوسطه نظری آموزش و پرورش، نحوه ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی برای  فارغ التحصیلان جاری را فقط سابقه تحصیلی دوازدهم دانست و بیان کرد: در  کنکور ۱۴٠۲ سابقه تحصیلی فقط دوازدهم مدنظر است، ولی اگر دانش آموزان  انتخاب رشته نکنند، سابقه تحصیلی یازدهم نیز مورد بررسی قرار می‌گیرد.
> 
>  سلطانیان تصریح کرد: حدود یازده سال هست که نتایج امتحانات نهایی نشان  می‌دهد که در یک بازه نمره‌ای قرار گرفته‌ایم. امیدواریم با تغییراتی که  اتفاق افتاد، دروس دبیرستانی در کانون توجه دانش‌آموزان قرار بگیرد و به  جای روش‌های تست زنی روی اهداف درس متمرکز بشوند تا نمرات بالا برود.
>  وی از روند رشد و افت رشته‌ها گفت: در رشته ریاضی، فیزیک نسبت به  سال‌های قبل در دروس عربی، حسابان، فیزیک و ریاضیات گسسته رشد داشتیم. در  رشته علوم تجربی در ۴ عنوان درسی رشد و در بقیه عناوین افت داشتیم که این  افت حدود یک دهم است. در رشته ادبیات و علوم انسانی در ۳ عنوان درسی رشد  داشتیم، در زبان خارجه بیشترین افت را داشتیم که باید از این اتفاقات  پیشگیری کنیم. این اعداد و ارقام در ماه‌های گذشته و در سراسر استان‌ها  مورد تحلیل قرار گرفته است و به تفکیک استان اقدام به بررسی خواهد شد.
> 
> https://farhangian24.ir/147031/%d9%8...7%d9%84%d8%aa/


این دیگه یعنی چی ؟  اگر کسی متوجه شد میشه برام توضیح بده اگر سال 1402 انتخاب رشته نکنه سال یازدهم هم مورد بررسی قرار میگیره ؟

----------


## farzaddd

> *نحوه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای فارغ‌التحصیلان در کنکور ۱۴۰۲*
> 
> این دیگه یعنی چی ؟  اگر کسی متوجه شد میشه برام توضیح بده اگر سال 1402 انتخاب رشته نکنه سال یازدهم هم مورد بررسی قرار میگیره ؟


اینو ولش کن ،شورای سنجش و پذیرش آخر شهریور جزییاتو میذاره روسایت سنجش

----------


## MYDR

> اینو ولش کن ،شورای سنجش و پذیرش آخر شهریور جزییاتو میذاره روسایت سنجش


یعنی از گ.... هم گ.. ترند !  این چیزی که این میگه رو میشه ولش کرد ولی ترس این وجود داره شورای سنجش و پذیرش یکیش هم همین وزیر آموزش و پرورش اونجا باید باشه که وزیر علوم و وزیر بهداشت و درمان و...   دهن اونو باید ببینند ! به قول زلفی گل الان کار آموزش و پرورش سخت هست !   معلوم نیست چه نسخه افتضاحی قرار هست برای ما پیچیده بشه !

یه چیز دیگه ای هم هست اگر این حرف رو بهش دقت کنیم ! طرف دوازدهم داره یا میره دوازدهم ترمیم میکنه کنکور میده خوب نمیشه باید یازدهم رو هم ترمیم کنه !  یازدهم ترمیمم میکنه کنکورش خوب نشه باید دهم رو هم ترمیم کنه !  برداشت من یه چنین چیزی هست ! یعنی هر سه سال رو باید به فرمت جدید این ها داشته باشی !  کسی که دیپلم هم گرفته برای سال های قبلی هم مجبورند یازدهم و دهم رو هم شرکت کنند چون سابقه یازدهم و دهم  ندارند ! چون امتحان نهایی ندادند !!!!

----------


## Arnold

یه سر به سایت ماز بزنید فقط
محصولات آزمون  شامل1/ آزمون دی ماه
2/آزمون تیر ماه
3/آزمون دی ماز پلاس
4/آزمون دی و تیر
خون خواران طماع

----------


## farzaddd

> یعنی از گ.... هم گ.. ترند !  این چیزی که این میگه رو میشه ولش کرد ولی ترس این وجود داره شورای سنجش و پذیرش یکیش هم همین وزیر آموزش و پرورش اونجا باید باشه که وزیر علوم و وزیر بهداشت و درمان و...   دهن اونو باید ببینند ! به قول زلفی گل الان کار آموزش و پرورش سخت هست !   معلوم نیست چه نسخه افتضاحی قرار هست برای ما پیچیده بشه !
> 
> یه چیز دیگه ای هم هست اگر این حرف رو بهش دقت کنیم ! طرف دوازدهم داره یا میره دوازدهم ترمیم میکنه کنکور میده خوب نمیشه باید یازدهم رو هم ترمیم کنه !  یازدهم ترمیمم میکنه کنکورش خوب نشه باید دهم رو هم ترمیم کنه !  برداشت من یه چنین چیزی هست ! یعنی هر سه سال رو باید به فرمت جدید این ها داشته باشی !  کسی که دیپلم هم گرفته برای سال های قبلی هم مجبورند یازدهم و دهم رو هم شرکت کنند چون سابقه یازدهم و دهم  ندارند ! چون امتحان نهایی ندادند !!!!


من دیگه قاطعانه میگم طرح لغو میشه،خبرای جالبی داره میرسه،این حکومت توان یه شلوغی کوچیکم نداره دیگه،بچه ها همت کنن یکشنبه قضیه جمع میشه،چون سریع گزارش میرسه همونجا که باید برسه،سلطون حکم میده،البته علنی نه

----------


## MYDR

> من دیگه قاطعانه میگم طرح لغو میشه،خبرای جالبی داره میرسه،این حکومت توان یه شلوغی کوچیکم نداره دیگه،بچه ها همت کنن یکشنبه قضیه جمع میشه،چون سریع گزارش میرسه همونجا که باید برسه،سلطون حکم میده،البته علنی نه


  خبرای جالب چی هست دوست عزیز ؟  من بی اطلاع هستم !  ولی خوش بین به لغوش نیستم !    یکشنبه که اگر هر کس نیاد در حق خودش ظلم کرده بعد خانواده اش،  همه آینده ای که میتونه داشته باشهبا این مصوبه ظالمانه او کور سوی امیدش هم کور میشه !

----------


## Arnold

> من دیگه قاطعانه میگم طرح لغو میشه،خبرای جالبی داره میرسه،این حکومت توان یه شلوغی کوچیکم نداره دیگه،بچه ها همت کنن یکشنبه قضیه جمع میشه،چون سریع گزارش میرسه همونجا که باید برسه،سلطون حکم میده،البته علنی نه


امیدوارم همینطور بشه دوست عزیز ولی قبلن هم بودن افرادی مثل سبطی و ...که با اطمینان گفتن اصلن ابلاغ نمیشه!
امید واهی خوب نیست 
همون طور که نباید مطلق نا امید باشیم

----------


## farzaddd

> امیدوارم همینطور بشه دوست عزیز ولی قبلن هم بودن افرادی مثل سبطی و ...که با اطمینان گفتن اصلن ابلاغ نمیشه!
> امید واهی خوب نیست 
> همون طور که نباید مطلق نا امید باشیم


گفتم بچه ها کارو تموم میکنن،اجتماع بزرگ باشه قاطعانه جمع میشه

----------


## محمد پسندیده

۵۰ سال پیش ایران به سرعت داشت ترقی میکرد بیکاری ۹ درصدی تورم تک رقمی همه در دهه ۵۰ شکل گرفت برنامه داشتیم میزبان جام جهانی ۱۹۹۰ بشیم رقیب ژاپن بشیم ولی به اومدن فرقه منحوس همه چی خراب شد و الان ۷۰ درصد درگیر نون شب هستن به این میگن افتصاد مقاومتی و تمدن نوین ایرانی اسلامی. این بدبختا هارو باش به چه روزی افتادن حق شما بود از دموکراسی و سرمایه داری غربی استفاده کنید متاسفم واقعا برید بر اجدادتون لعنت بفرستید

----------


## H.K.

این مصوبه بی‌اشکال نیست اما اینطور هم نیست که بگیم تماما بد و غلطِ؛ اما متاسفانه افراد منفعت طلب و خودخواهی مثل هامون سبطی طوری جوسازی میکنن که انگار این طرح بدترین طرح تاریخِ. تا پیش از این همه میگفتن گه چرا کسی که میخواد مهندس بشه باید دروس عمومی رو مطالعه کنه و حالا که دروس عمومی حداقل از سؤالات کنکور سراسری خارج شدن عده‌ای معترض شدن. واقعا که جالبه.

----------


## MYDR

دوستانی که ندیدند ببینند : ( اونهایی هم که بی خیالند ببیند، اونهای هم که خوابند بیدار بشند ) 
10 دقیقه فیلم هست و مشخص هست هیچ جوابی ندارند بهشون بدند.

https://www.instagram.com/reel/ChH53..._web_copy_link



آقای دکتر حسینی !  استاد و عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه تهران.



> تنها سنگر درست عدالت دفاع از کنکور و رفع دزدیهای مافیا از ان و طرد نابرابری در مدارس است !

----------


## Arnold

> این مصوبه بی‌اشکال نیست اما اینطور هم نیست که بگیم تماما بد و غلطِ؛ اما متاسفانه افراد منفعت طلب و خودخواهی مثل هامون سبطی طوری جوسازی میکنن که انگار این طرح بدترین طرح تاریخِ. تا پیش از این همه میگفتن گه چرا کسی که میخواد مهندس بشه باید دروس عمومی رو مطالعه کنه و حالا که دروس عمومی حداقل از سؤالات کنکور سراسری خارج شدن عده‌ای معترض شدن. واقعا که جالبه.


دوست عزیز 
سبطی سال 94/95و 97/98 هم در حالی که هیچ صحبتی از حذف دروس عمومی نبود و فقط بحث تاثیر قطعی مطرح بود 
هم کنار دانش آموزان ایستاد در حالی که با قطعی شدن تاثیر 
میتونست سود بیشتری هم به جیب بزنه پس قضاوت بی مورد نکنید .
دروس عمومی هم فقط بخاطر تنبلی مخالف داره .
وگرنه پزشک و پرستار. و..هم هیچ احتیاجی به حد و مشتق  و هندسه و الکتریسیته و حرکت شناسی ندارن و از طرفی زبان که مورد نیاز هست واسه این رشته ها حذف شده!!!
منطق موافقا ی مصوبه منطق ماز و کاج و قلمچیه
که محصولات و قیمتشون چند برابر شده 
چرا هیچکس معترض اونها نیست و چرا این مؤسسات هیچ مخالفتی با این مصوبه ندارن

----------


## Arnold

> دوستانی که ندیدند ببینند : ( اونهایی هم که بی خیالند ببیند، اونهای هم که خوابند بیدار بشند ) 
> 10 دقیقه فیلم هست و مشخص هست هیچ جوابی ندارند بهشون بدند.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/ChH53..._web_copy_link
> 
> 
> 
> آقای دکتر حسینی !  استاد و عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه تهران.


آخرش میگه شما برای این مصوبه از مؤسسات آموزشی مشورت گرفتید !!!!کبگانیان به تته پته میفته

----------


## H.K.

> دوست عزیز 
> سبطی سال 94/95و 97/98 هم در حالی که هیچ صحبتی از حذف دروس عمومی نبود و فقط بحث تاثیر قطعی مطرح بود 
> هم کنار دانش آموزان ایستاد در حالی که با قطعی شدن تاثیر 
> میتونست سود بیشتری هم به جیب بزنه پس قضاوت بی مورد نکنید .
> دروس عمومی هم فقط بخاطر تنبلی مخالف داره .
> وگرنه پزشک و پرستار. و..هم هیچ احتیاجی به حد و مشتق  و هندسه و الکتریسیته و حرکت شناسی ندارن و از طرفی زبان که مورد نیاز هست واسه این رشته ها حذف شده!!!
> منطق موافقا ی مصوبه منطق ماز و کاج و قلمچیه
> که محصولات و قیمتشون چند برابر شده 
> چرا هیچکس معترض اونها نیست و چرا این مؤسسات هیچ مخالفتی با این مصوبه ندارن


در اینکه مؤسساتی مثل گاج و قلمچی برنده‌های اصلی بازی کنکور هستن که شکی نیست. موضوع مورد بحث مصوبه هست. مگرنه همین آقای سبطی هم صاحب انتشارات، کتاب و کلاس‌های حضوری و آنلاین هستند و در عین حال از سایر انتشارات و کلاس‌ها dvdهای آموزشی آشکارا و به دفعات ایراد می‌گیرند و اون‌ها رو تخریب میکنند.

اما در مورد تنبلی برای دروس عمومی. واقعا درک نمیکنم چطور دانش آموزی که به دفعات دروسی مثل زیست شناسی و ریاضی رو میخونه اما به در درسی مثل عربی ضعیف عمل میکنه رو میشه تنبل خطاب کرد! هندسه و مشتق هم در آینده‌ی شغلی یک پزشک تاثیری ندارند و از اون‌ها دفاع نمیکنم اما همه‌ی تغییرات با هم شروع نمیشن. حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور ایده‌ی خوبی هست به شرط اینکه برای لین حذف راه‌حل‌ها و حایگزین‌های خوبی در نظر گرفته بشه.

----------


## Arnold

> در اینکه مؤسساتی مثل گاج و قلمچی برنده‌های اصلی بازی کنکور هستن که شکی نیست. موضوع مورد بحث مصوبه هست. مگرنه همین آقای سبطی هم صاحب انتشارات، کتاب و کلاس‌های حضوری و آنلاین هستند و در عین حال از سایر انتشارات و کلاس‌ها dvdهای آموزشی آشکارا و به دفعات ایراد می‌گیرند و اون‌ها رو تخریب میکنند.
> 
> اما در مورد تنبلی برای دروس عمومی. واقعا درک نمیکنم چطور دانش آموزی که به دفعات دروسی مثل زیست شناسی و ریاضی رو میخونه اما به در درسی مثل عربی ضعیف عمل میکنه رو میشه تنبل خطاب کرد! هندسه و مشتق هم در آینده‌ی شغلی یک پزشک تاثیری ندارند و از اون‌ها دفاع نمیکنم اما همه‌ی تغییرات با هم شروع نمیشن. حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور ایده‌ی خوبی هست به شرط اینکه برای لین حذف راه‌حل‌ها و حایگزین‌های خوبی در نظر گرفته بشه.


 دقیقن این ایده خوب منفعتش چیه ؟ 
اتفاقن هرچی دروس متنوع تر باشه بهتره و تفکیک بهتری انجام میشه
در ضمن کنکور ژاپن چین کره ترکیه 
حد اقل زبان ملی خودشون رو دارن به علاوه یک زبان بین المللی معمولن انگلیسی!! الان گیر همه شده هامون سبطی لااقل یه نگاهی به بیرون داشته باشید.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

اینطور که خبرها دارن تغیر میکنن احتمالش هست مصوبه تغیر کنه. اگه نکنه آرزوهای ده ها هزار جوان کوشا و ساعی برباد میره

----------


## H.K.

> دقیقن این ایده خوب منفعتش چیه ؟ 
> اتفاقن هرچی دروس متنوع تر باشه بهتره و تفکیک بهتری انجام میشه
> در ضمن کنکور ژاپن چین کره ترکیه 
> حد اقل زبان ملی خودشون رو دارن به علاوه یک زبان بین المللی معمولن انگلیسی!! الان گیر همه شده هامون سبطی لااقل یه نگاهی به بیرون داشته باشید.


خب اگر فکر می‌کنید تعدد دروس ایده‌ی خوبی هست و مثلا باعث میشه "تفکیک" بهتر صورت بگیره مشخصا بحثمون راه به جایی نمی‌بره. چون هیچوقت علت وجود سؤالات عجیب و غریب و دشوار دستور زبان فارسی و آرایه‌های ادبی و طرح سؤالات از دروس دینی و عربی رو در کنکور نفهمیدم. مگر اینکه همین مافیایی که شما میگی از طرح چنین سؤالات و مباحثی منتفع بشن و با تعداد دروس بیشتر و سؤالات سخت‌تر، محصولات بیشتری رو هم بفروشن.

----------


## s_hosein_p

سلام آقا یه سوال فنی من آخر دی 402 خدمت سربازیم تموم میشه... خواستم بدونم کسی میدونه که میشه حین سربازی ترمیم معدل کرد یا نه؟؟ چون اگر خرداد ترمیم نباشه عملا من میرم برا 404 و و بدبخت میشم  :Yahoo (19): (((

----------


## Arnold

> خب اگر فکر می‌کنید تعدد دروس ایده‌ی خوبی هست و مثلا باعث میشه "تفکیک" بهتر صورت بگیره مشخصا بحثمون راه به جایی نمی‌بره. چون هیچوقت علت وجود سؤالات عجیب و غریب و دشوار دستور زبان فارسی و آرایه‌های ادبی و طرح سؤالات از دروس دینی و عربی رو در کنکور نفهمیدم. مگر اینکه همین مافیایی که شما میگی از طرح چنین سؤالات و مباحثی منتفع بشن و با تعداد دروس بیشتر و سؤالات سخت‌تر، محصولات بیشتری رو هم بفروشن.


اگه بحث سختی مطرح باشه در دروس اختصاصی میشه به مراتب سوالات سخت تری طراحی کرد سطح سوالات اختصاصی چند سال اخیر و میانگین درصد ها هم همینو میگه
دروس عمومی حد اقل قابلیت خود خوانی بهتری داره و کمتر به 
انواع منابع و استاد احتیاج داره .

در مورد افزایش محصولات هم خودتون یه سرچ بکنید متوجه می شید بلافاصله با اومدن این مصوبه محصولات چند برابر 
و قیمت ها نجومی تر شده .کافیه یسر به سایت ماز و گاج بزنید 

تنوع محصولات ماز چهار برابر شده 

الان همه میگن نهایی احتیاجی به کتاب و استاد نداره 
اما بازار نهایی هم اضافه شده مثال کتب میکرو نهایی

سال 94 قلمچی بخاطر تاثیر معدل واسه ازمون تشریحی هم برنامه داشت !!! ولاجرم هزینه اون هم اضافه میشه به هزینه تست

در ضمن چون تعدد دروس کمتر شده 
فرصت بیشتری برای تسلط پیش اومده 
تسلط یعنی تست بیشتر ،خوندن بیشتر
که احتیاج به منابع و هزینه بیشتری داری
این یعنی همین دروس اختصاصی باقی مونده 
سفره رنگین تری نسبت به قبل ایجاد میکنه 
واسه همون مافیا که شما اسمی ازش نمیبری و گیرت چهار تا درس عمومیه.

----------


## Arnold

> اگه بحث سختی مطرح باشه در دروس اختصاصی میشه به مراتب سوالات سخت تری طراحی کرد سطح سوالات اختصاصی چند سال اخیر و میانگین درصد ها هم همینو میگه
> دروس عمومی حد اقل قابلیت خود خوانی بهتری داره و کمتر به 
> انواع منابع و استاد احتیاج داره .
> 
> در مورد افزایش محصولات هم خودتون یه سرچ بکنید متوجه می شید بلافاصله با اومدن این مصوبه محصولات چند برابر 
> و قیمت ها نجومی تر شده .کافیه یسر به سایت ماز و گاج بزنید 
> 
> تنوع محصولات ماز چهار برابر شده 
> 
> ...


اضافه کنم ماز امسال علنن کل مالیات خودش رو از داوطلب میگیره
مثلا محصول رو زده 840 تومن موقع پرداخت با فیش حدود  یک ملیون تومنی رو به رو میشی ،به همین سادگی دور برداشتن
و پشتشون گرم شده
اینا نشون میده کل این مصوبه برای بی صاحب تر شدن 
و گل آلوده تر کردن فضای آموزش و سنجش مطرح شده

----------


## R64

> دقیقن این ایده خوب منفعتش چیه ؟ 
> اتفاقن هرچی دروس متنوع تر باشه بهتره و تفکیک بهتری انجام میشه
> در ضمن کنکور ژاپن چین کره ترکیه 
> حد اقل زبان ملی خودشون رو دارن به علاوه یک زبان بین المللی معمولن انگلیسی!! الان گیر همه شده هامون سبطی لااقل یه نگاهی به بیرون داشته باشید.


ولی دینی و عربی نباید باشند تو کنکور، فارسی زبان ملیه و انگلیسی زبان بین المللی (هر چند خودم فارسیم خوب نی) و باید تأثیر بالایی داشته باشن، اما اون دو تا درس ابکی نباید بیس تفکیک دانش آموز باشن مخصوصا درس ۱۰۰ درصد حفظیاتی دینی

----------


## H.K.

> *
> 
> 
> ببین دوست عزیز هامون سبطی نه پسر خاله منه نه من رابطه خوبی با درسای عمومی دارم تا جایی که یادمم میاد از بچگی سر کلاسای عربی و دینی غیبت میکردم اما یه چیز جالبی رو تو این فروم دیدم و اونم این که هامون سبطی تنها کسی بود که به گفته دوستمون تقریبا ۱۰ ساله داره با مصوبه ها و ابلاغیه ها و سهمیه های ناعادلانه میجنگه  در صورتیکه انقدر رابطه داره که بتونه از جوکار گردن کلفت تر بشه نمونش اینکه خواهر زاده دکتر توکلی که سال ها مقام و منصب تو مجلس و مصلحت نظام و .... داشته اما تو این فروم بیشتر از همه موسسات و آزمون های مافیایی مورد حمله قرار گرفته همین الان تو متن قبلی شما جوری سبطی رو گذاشتی کنار جوکار که انگار نه انگار جوکار موافق مصوبه و سبطی مخالف مصوبه بوده . دوست عزیز عامل بدبختی ایرانی جماعت تو طول تاریخ دقیقا همین اخلاقشون بوده که اونجایی که خودشون وجود ابراز مخالفت و ایستادگی در برابر ظلم  نداشتن  به جای اینکه اگر یکی پیدا شد جلوی ظلم ایستاد تحسینش کنن سعی میکنن با حمله بهش و خراب کردنش بی وجودی خودشون رو کاور کنن . شما یه چرخ بزن تو فروم ببین انقدر که سبطی مخالف داره و دربارش بد گفتن  درباره گاج و ماز و ... حرفی نزدن طوری که آدم فکر میکنه  یه ایران و یه نشر دریافت و یه سبطی که باعث وضعیت کنونی کنکور و مصوبه و سهمیه ها شده*


کتاب‌های ادبیات سبطی رو خوندم و به نظرم از کامل‌ترین کتاب‌های موجود هست و خود شخص سبطی رو هم آدم باسواد و بالیاقتی میدونم و هیچوقت ایشون رو هم‌تراز با امثال جوکار و قلمچی قرار نمیدم اما به نظرم نقطه‌ی کاملا مقابل اونها هم نیست. بحثم اینجاست که نباید از هیچکس من جمله همین آقا بُت ساخت و از اقداماتش اینقدر طرفداری کرد چون صرفا ایشون فلان حرف رو زده و یا فلان کار رو کرده.

و ضمنا نکته‌ی جالب پیامتون این بود که ظاهرا من و امثال من رو "بی‌وجود" قلمداد میکنید چرا که صرفا طرفدار شخصی مثل سبطی نیستیم و از ایشون انتقاد میکنیم. این نظر هم به نوبه‌ی خودش جالبه! "تو خود حدیث مفصل بخوان از این مجمل"

----------


## H.K.

> اگه بحث سختی مطرح باشه در دروس اختصاصی میشه به مراتب سوالات سخت تری طراحی کرد سطح سوالات اختصاصی چند سال اخیر و میانگین درصد ها هم همینو میگه
> دروس عمومی حد اقل قابلیت خود خوانی بهتری داره و کمتر به 
> انواع منابع و استاد احتیاج داره .
> 
> در مورد افزایش محصولات هم خودتون یه سرچ بکنید متوجه می شید بلافاصله با اومدن این مصوبه محصولات چند برابر 
> و قیمت ها نجومی تر شده .کافیه یسر به سایت ماز و گاج بزنید 
> 
> تنوع محصولات ماز چهار برابر شده 
> 
> ...


من که گفتم برنده‌ی اصلی کنکور همون گاج و قلمچی هستن دیگه چجوری باید از مافیا اسم ببرم. و حالا اینکه آیا با دروس عمومی تو کنکور مشکل دارم؟ بله. خوندن دروسی مثل انگلیسی و ادبیات فارسی همیشه برام جذاب‌تر از درسی مثل هندسه توی ریاضیات یا مباحثی مثل زیست جانوری بوده و معمولا هم درصدهام توی درس‌های عمومی حتی دروسی مثل عربی و دینی نسبت به میانگین افراد بالاتر بوده. اما بحثم ارتباط کم دروس عمومی با رشته‌هایی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و علوم تجربی هست. 

در نهایت هم امیدوارم کاری که واقعا درسته انجام بشه و اتفاقاتی بیفته که به صلاح دانش آموزان و کشور باشند.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

حذف دروس عمومی مخصوصا زبان کاملا اشتباهه. هرجور حساب کنیم درس زبان انگلیسی برای اغلب رشته های مهندسی بسیار مهمتر از شیمی هست و یا برای رشته های تجربی خیلی خیلی مهمتر از دروسی مثل ریاضی و زمین شناسیه

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

آفرین . بخورید همدیگه رو .

----------


## Arnold

> آفرین . بخورید همدیگه رو .


نخوریم نمیگذره 
پر تنش ترین کنکور بعد از انقلاب تا این لحظه با اختلاف تازه هنوز برگزار نشده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza333

*قرار بود با امکان ترمیم معدل ، استرس عدم کسب نمره ی عالی در امتحانات نهایی از بین بره . 
**قرار  بود بشه خرداد هم ترمیم کرد نه اینکه حالا بگید فقط شهریور و دی . گند زدین به برنامه ریزی خیلیا . 
**حالا اموزش پرروش دوباره فرمایش کردن ترمیم معدل هر درس فقط و فقط یک بار . 
چی شد؟ فقط و فقط یک بار ؟؟؟ یعنی اگر ترمیم معدل کردم نمرم شد 18 خواستم دوباره برای نمره ی 20 بازم امتحان بدم دیگه راه بسته است ؟ دیگه کلَکلم کنده است ؟ رشته دانشگاه خوب پَر؟؟؟؟

بازم خدا پدر همون کنکور رو بیامرزه که طرف هر تعداد که میخواست میتونست شرکت کنه .   با قانون ترمیم معدل فقط یک بار ، این رو هم کاملا بی اثر کردین لعنتیا .

این بود روش استرس زایی  مصوبه ی شورا از کنکور یا روشی بود برای درامد زایی برای اموزش پرورش و سکه کردن بازار مدارس غیرانتفاعی ؟ 

**بچه ها چشمتون رو به این همه ظلم نبندین ، خواهشا توی تجمع فردا شرکت کنید . اگر میتونید پدر یا مادر یا هر دو رو با خودتون همراه کنید. بهشون توضیح بدین که چه بلایی دارن سر اکثریت کنکوریها میارن .

**زمان : فردا  ، یکشنبه 6 شهریور ساعت 10 صبح
مکان : تهران ، خیابان کریم خان زند ، انتهای خیابان شهید عضدی ، ابتدای خیابان شهید صارمی ،  دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت .
**
لطفا دوستان عزیز بچه های تهران و کرج ،  خواهشا منفعل نباشین و توی تجمع حق خواهانه شرکت کنید .  به قول معروف یه دست صدا نداره ، هم خودتون بیاید هم اگر میتونید بقیه خانواده ها و کنکوریهای 402 و 403 رو با خودتون همراه کنید که بیان. 
**
اتیش این بی عدالتی ،  تر و خشک رو با هم میسوزونه .*

----------


## mahdi_artur

قلمچی امشب اومده بودجه دروس عمومی سال دهم و یازدهم رو اضاف کرده

پر واضحه که خود کاظم هم به اجرای این مصوبه چرت یا حداقل ادامه اجراش برای کنکور های بعدی (403 به بعد) امید نداره و میدونه چه گندی قراره بالا بزنه.

----------


## Arnold

بچه هایی که امروز رفتن تجمع 
ما رو هم در جریان کار قرار بدید
آیا امیدی هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> بچه هایی که امروز رفتن تجمع 
> ما رو هم در جریان کار قرار بدید
> آیا امیدی هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خیر

----------


## mohammad_kh199

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.far...14010605000010

----------


## mohammad_kh199

ترمیم معدل شد یکبار منی که قبلا ترمیم کردم عملا حذف شدم از رقابت دیگه ارزوهام و همه چیو باید به گور ببرم
بعد چند سال اومدم درس بخونم دوباره بتونم به ارزوم برسم خوردم به این مصوبه لعنتی حالا همه ارزوهام به باد رفت همه برنامه ریزیهام نابود شد خدا لعنتشون خدا نابودشون کنه فقط من **** به متر متر اینجا

----------


## Powerfullll

آیا هیچ خبری بوده امروز ؟ کسایی که رفتن بگن لطفا

----------


## Arnold

> خیر


شما شرکت کردید؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> ترمیم معدل شد یکبار منی که قبلا ترمیم کردم عملا حذف شدم از رقابت دیگه ارزوهام و همه چیو باید به گور ببرم
> بعد چند سال اومدم درس بخونم دوباره بتونم به ارزوم برسم خوردم به این مصوبه لعنتی حالا همه ارزوهام به باد رفت همه برنامه ریزیهام نابود شد خدا لعنتشون خدا نابودشون کنه فقط من **** به متر متر اینجا


خدا لعنت کنه اون ملعونی که آرزوهای یه جوان رو به باد بده. واقعا قلبم گرفت از این حرفاش شما
تو این کشور نه سرمایه ای داشته باشی کاری راه بندازی نه جای درست حسابی زندگی کنی نه هیچی و تنها امیدت به شکوفا کردن استعدادهات تو دانشگاه باشه اونم اینجوری ازت بگیرن. 
خدا کنه این مصوبه رو اصلاح کنند.

----------


## Powerfullll

> خیر


شما بودید امروز؟

----------


## Arnold

[FONT="Arial Black"][SIZE="3"]جمعیت از دفعه قبل بیشتر بوده 
امرایی حسینی و کوچکی هم بودن 
ولی نتیجه چی شد ؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> شما بودید امروز؟


نه بابا من برم چیکار من ده سال اینا از درس دور بودم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> خدا لعنت کنه اون ملعونی که آرزوهای یه جوان رو به باد بده. واقعا قلبم گرفت از این حرفاش شما
> تو این کشور نه سرمایه ای داشته باشی کاری راه بندازی نه جای درست حسابی زندگی کنی نه هیچی و تنها امیدت به شکوفا کردن استعدادهات تو دانشگاه باشه اونم اینجوری ازت بگیرن. 
> خدا کنه این مصوبه رو اصلاح کنند.


کلا تموم شد برای من اول گفتن ده بار بعد گفتن چهار بار بعد گفتن یکبار دیگه هیچ امیدی ندارم هیچچچچی زندگی برام تموم شده خدا لعنتشون کنه فقط لعنت بهشون لعنت

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> کلا تموم شد برای من اول گفتن ده بار بعد گفتن چهار بار بعد گفتن یکبار دیگه هیچ امیدی ندارم هیچچچچی زندگی برام تموم شده خدا لعنتشون کنه فقط لعنت بهشون لعنت


نمراتت چند هستند

----------


## Arnold

بعید میدونم کل این طرح اجرا بشه 
یا حذف عمومی 
یا شرط معدل 
یا کنکور دی 
بین اینا ممکنه تغییراتی به وجود بیاد 
اونم با این حجم از اعتراض داوطلبان قدیم
قلمچی هم عمومی رو به پایه ها اضافه کرده
هنوز دوازدهم رو واسه دی نگذاشتن
شاید شاید اتفاقاتی در راهه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> نمراتت چند هستند


معدلم ۱۳ شیمی و زیستم ۱۱.۵

----------


## Janan

> کلا تموم شد برای من اول گفتن ده بار بعد گفتن چهار بار بعد گفتن یکبار دیگه هیچ امیدی ندارم هیچچچچی زندگی برام تموم شده خدا لعنتشون کنه فقط لعنت بهشون لعنت


ببین من بخاطرت رفتم دوباره مصوبه رو چک کردم  :Yahoo (1):  
میتونی ١۴٠٢ و ١۴٠٣ کنکور شرکت کنی ، برو آبان درخواست دیپلم مجدد از رشته ریاضی بده . 
قانون دیپلم غیر مرتبط از ١۴٠۴ هست .

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> ببین من بخاطرت رفتم دوباره مصوبه رو چک کردم  
> میتونی ١۴٠٢ و ١۴٠٣ کنکور شرکت کنی ، برو آبان درخواست دیپلم مجدد از رشته ریاضی بده . 
> قانون دیپلم غیر مرتبط از ١۴٠۴ هست .


اگه دیپلم تجربی و ریاضی هردو رو داشته باشه اونی که مطابق کنکورش هست رو اعمال میکنن. از 94 اینجوریه

----------


## Janan

> اگه دیپلم تجربی و ریاضی هردو رو داشته باشه اونی که مطابق کنکورش هست رو اعمال میکنن. از 94 اینجوریه


یعنی میخوام اون شورا رو با دستای خودم .. بدم 😐

----------


## Janan

> اگه بخواد شرکت کنه حق ترمیم دوازدهم نداره 
> برای 03 باید سوابق یازدهم هم ایجاد کنه ده درصدتاثیر
> برای 04 باید سوابق دهم ایجاد کنه ده درصد تاثیر
> 
> بخواد غیر مرتبط بگیره امسال رو از. دست میده


یعنی واقعا هولی شت 🤐
من خودم میخواستم شهریور برم ترمیم :/
خداروشکر نگه داشتم برای دی .

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> اگه دیپلم تجربی و ریاضی هردو رو داشته باشه اونی که مطابق کنکورش هست رو اعمال میکنن. از 94 اینجوریه


دفترچه امسال که گفته بودن هر کدوم‌ میخوای رو انتخاب کن کنکور ۱۴۰۱

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> یعنی واقعا هولی شت 
> من خودم میخواستم شهریور برم ترمیم :/
> خداروشکر نگه داشتم برای دی .


به نظرم اول تمام زندگیتون رو بزارین برای ترمیم چون یکباره اونو خراب کنید دیگه کنکور مهم نیست منم اگه ببینم میتونم برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم کلا چون هیچ راهی جلوم نیست اگر نتونم با دیپلم غیر مرتبط کنکور بدم کلا حذفم دیگه تمام ارزوهام به باد میره

----------


## kingnaser

سلام بچه ها ؛  لطفا و خواهشا از  این طرق اعتراض کنید :
1- از طریق شماره نمایندگان مجلس( که با یه سرچ کوچیک پیدا میشه + من خودم قبلا گذاشته بودم توی همین تاپیک) پیامک بزنید و اعتراض کنید به مصوبه کنکور1402
 2-
 از طریق نامه زدن بصورت آنلاین به رئیس جمهور و دفتر رهبر
 3-شرکت توی کارزار های اعتراضی مختلف 
4-توی گروه های مختلف درسی هم اعتراض کنید 
5- از طریق استوری کردن توی پیج اینستا + درخواست از پیج های درسی و مشاوره ای برای اعتراض گذاشتن توی پیجشون 
6 - و هرطریقی که خودتون میدونید

----------


## kingnaser

*درخواست ۱۸ هزار داوطلب از رهبری در زمینه لغو مصوبه کنکور    ۱۴۰۲*

*حتی یه نفر هم یه نفره پس لطفا و خواهشا همگی اعتراض کنید از هر طریقی که میتونید ! 
**فقط باخودتون نگید که من یه نفرم و هیچ فایده ای نداره چون قطره قطره جمع میشود وانگهی دریا شود*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

تا حالا کسی دیدین موافق این مصوبه باشه؟

----------


## Arnold

> تا حالا کسی دیدین موافق این مصوبه باشه؟


مؤسسات مافیایی خصوصن ماز 
از داوطلبان هم اونایی که معدل بیست دارن 
یا غیر انتفاعی و ....درس میخونن
کسایی که با دروس عمومی مشکل دارن
کسانی که اگاه نیستن

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> عزیز جان من اتفاقا این مصوبه به نفع فقرا هست چون امتحان نهایی اسونه و میشه ازش نتیجه گرفت مشکل اونا نیست که بعضیا چند سال تنبلی کردن و حالا میخوان کنکور بدن میخواستن سال اول درس بخونن


فدات شم این مصوبه مشکل ریاضی داره متوجهی؟؟؟ تو نمره 20 با 19.75 بگیری خیلی فرق داره زیر 19 هم باشی باید قید دانشگاه خوب بزنی کلا بعد اینکه امتحان نهایی اسون قبول مناطق محروم اصلا مدرسه خوب دارن؟ معلم خوب دارن؟ ندارن دیگه حداقل کنکور تا دلت بخواد میتونستی جبران کنی اینو میتونی؟ نه دیگه سراسر ظلمه چرا نمیفهمین؟؟؟؟

----------


## Janan

> فدات شم این مصوبه مشکل ریاضی داره متوجهی؟؟؟ تو نمره 20 با 19.75 بگیری خیلی فرق داره زیر 19 هم باشی باید قید دانشگاه خوب بزنی کلا بعد اینکه امتحان نهایی اسون قبول مناطق محروم اصلا مدرسه خوب دارن؟ معلم خوب دارن؟ ندارن دیگه حداقل کنکور تا دلت بخواد میتونستی جبران کنی اینو میتونی؟ نه دیگه سراسر ظلمه چرا نمیفهمین؟؟؟؟


هیچوقت با کسی که درکی از مشکل مالی نداره بحث نکنید چون بخوادم نمیتونه بفهمه

----------


## Janan

> عزیز جان من اتفاقا این مصوبه به نفع فقرا هست چون امتحان نهایی اسونه و میشه ازش نتیجه گرفت مشکل اونا نیست که بعضیا چند سال تنبلی کردن و حالا میخوان کنکور بدن میخواستن سال اول درس بخونن این درس عبرتی بشه براشون که زندگی شوخی نیست و باید عین خر تلاش کرد


هیچوقت فاز ادمایی که اطلاع کامل ندارن اما حکم صادر میکنن رو نفهمیدم  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Arnold

هیچ چیز سمی تر از سکوت مجلس نیست 
همه ی مجلسی ها به قانون اساسی آگاهی 
دارن و همه میدونن شورا اولن حق قانون گذاری نداره
و ثانیا بعد از ورود مجلس ب هر موضوعی شورا حق ورود نداره

و این یعنی نهادی که احدی از مردم عادی در انتخاب اعضای اون نقش نداشته بعد از جلسه و مشورت با مؤسسات آموزشی
(مافیا)
قانونی تصویب کرده که قراره دست مافیا رو از جیب ما بکشه بیرون
و استرس ما رو کمتر کنه
در این راستا محصولات آموزشی چندین برابر شده
قیمت آزمون های آزمایشی دوبرابر شده
استرس ترمیم و نهایی اضافه شده
استرس اینکه دی یا تیر کنکور بدیم اضافه شده


کنکوری که حدود  پنج میلیون نفر (داوطلبان و خانواده هاشون)
با اون در گیر هستن شوخی بردار نیست.

یه عده ی زیادی از داوطلبان ظلم پذیر و خنثی 
هم هستن که میگن فقط خودتون رو با شرایط وفق بدید
هرچی میخواد بشه 
دوست عزیز من مثل تو سیب زمینی نیستم
اینو بدون بفکر هم نوع خودت نباشی آدم نیستی

----------


## Janan

> من حرف درستو زدم اونی درسشو بخونه فرق براش نداره ولی تقصیر بقیه نیست یه نفر چند سال عمرشو با تنبلی هدر داده میخواستی تلاش کنی درس نشد میرفتی کار یاد میگرفتی


کاش خانوادت به جای پول و درس بهت یاد میدادن تا تو موقعیت کسی نیستی حق نداری قضاوتش کنی .هیچ کس حق تعین و تکلیف حتی سرزنش بقیه رو نداره .

----------


## Arnold

> عزیز جان من اتفاقا این مصوبه به نفع فقرا هست چون امتحان نهایی اسونه و میشه ازش نتیجه گرفت مشکل اونا نیست که بعضیا چند سال تنبلی کردن و حالا میخوان کنکور بدن میخواستن سال اول درس بخونن این درس عبرتی بشه براشون که زندگی شوخی نیست و باید عین خر تلاش کرد


شرط میبندم دهک هفت به بالایی
تو اصلن میدونی فقر ینی چی؟
تا حالا گشنگی خوردی واسه یه نون و ماست دلت ضعف بره؟

اصلن تو راس میگی 
من و بقیه تنبلی کردیم 
نهایی هم اسونه هرکی بخونه از الان به بعد بیست میشه
ششصد هزار نفر واسه چنتا صندلی تلاش میکنن
الان که نهایی اضافه شد رقابت تعطیله؟
هلو برو تو گلو؟
ما هیچ اونایی که میان دبیرستان سه سال استرس نهایی بکشن؟
که تازه اگه معدلشون خوب شد برن سراغ کنکور ؟
بعد اگه نهایی اسونه و آسون بمونه و از الان اکثریت نمرات بالای نوزده بگیرن دوباره همه به اتفاق هم باید بشینن واسه کنکور بخونن

 الان کجاش حل شد ؟

----------


## Janan

> شرط میبندم دهک هفت به بالایی
> تو اصلن میدونی فقر ینی چی؟
> تا حالا گشنگی خوردی واسه یه نون و ماست دلت ضعف بره؟
> 
> اصلن تو راس میگی 
> من و بقیه تنبلی کردیم 
> نهایی هم اسونه هرکی بخونه از الان به بعد بیست میشه
> ششصد هزار نفر واسه چنتا صندلی تلاش میکنن
> الان که نهایی اضافه شد رقابت تعطیله؟
> ...


برگشته میگه شما حق استادی رو که سالی میلیاردی درمیاره رو خوردید .
فکر کنم درکی از شرایط الان جامعه نداره  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## elhameli

جمعی از داوطلبان کنکور در اعتراض به مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در تهران تجمع کرده‌اند.

به گزارش آفتاب‌نیوز؛ این تجمع در اعتراض به مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و در مسجد الرحمن تهران برگزار شده است.


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

https://aftabnews.ir/003Jc7

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> برگشته میگه شما حق استادی رو که سالی میلیاردی درمیاره رو خوردید .
> فکر کنم درکی از شرایط الان جامعه نداره


جواب اینارو ندین اینا فکر کردن اسمون دهن باز کرده فقط خودشون افتادن زمین خودشون ادمن ولشون کنین بزار زرشو بزنه به درک فکر کرده براش فرش قرمز پهن شده

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> بله که زندگی بزای ما پولدار هاست پس فردا بخوای خونه اجاره کنی میای پیش ما التماس میکنی  مغازه بگیری همین طوز.


ههه چارتای تورو‌ من میخرم اسکل تا نمیدونی طرفت کیه زر نزن

----------


## Janan

> *
> دوست عزیز لازم نیست مثل خر تلاش کرد فقط لازمه مغز خر نداشت تا چیزای بدیهی و ساده رو درک کرد . من اصلا کاری با تقلب و هزار تا ایراد مصوبه ندارم فقط ببینم این یک مورد رو متوجه میشی یا نه ؟ 
> شما وقتی کنکور شرکت میکردی اگر نتیجه امسالت خراب میشد سال بعد دوباره فرصت جبران داشتی سال بعد نشد سال بعد 20 سالگی نشد تا 90 سالگی امید به اصلاح زندگیت داشتی  پس فرصت جبران برای همیشه باز بود اما الان برای نمرات نهایی فقط یک بار فرصت ترمیم داری یعنی اگر بخاطر هر مشکلی نمرت خراب بشه دیگه تا آخر عمر نمیتونی اون نمره رو تغییر بدی حالا به نظرت این مشکل اصلا ربطی به فارغ التحصیل بودن یا دانش آموز بودن داره ؟ یا ظلم در حق تمام داوطلبین کنکوره . یعنی اگر کسی تو زندگی 12 ساله تحصیلی یک نمره 10 از ریاضی گرفت این بدان معناست که این آدم دیگه صلاحیت پزشک شدن رو نداره ؟!!!! فرض کن تو معدلت 20 تمامه الان لیاقت تو واسه پزشک شدن بیشتره یا رستگار رحمانی با معدل 13 ؟ 
> من که نمیدونم هدف تو از اومئن تو این فروم چیه یه روز تاپیک افسردگی میزنی و دوست داری مایه دار بشی و بنز بخری یه روز مبارز میشی و حرفای سیاسی میزنی یه روز از مصوبه دفاع میکنی کلا مشکوک میزنی*


باور کن همه مون رو ایستگاه کرده .

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> یه رعیت بدبخت پشت کنکوری هستی دیگه اگر نه چرا اینجا ول میچرخی


کلا مخت معیوبه مشغول باش بابا

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *
> دوست عزیز لازم نیست مثل خر تلاش کرد فقط لازمه مغز خر نداشت تا چیزای بدیهی و ساده رو درک کرد . من اصلا کاری با تقلب و هزار تا ایراد مصوبه ندارم فقط ببینم این یک مورد رو متوجه میشی یا نه ؟ 
> شما وقتی کنکور شرکت میکردی اگر نتیجه امسالت خراب میشد سال بعد دوباره فرصت جبران داشتی سال بعد نشد سال بعد 20 سالگی نشد تا 90 سالگی امید به اصلاح زندگیت داشتی  پس فرصت جبران برای همیشه باز بود اما الان برای نمرات نهایی فقط یک بار فرصت ترمیم داری یعنی اگر بخاطر هر مشکلی نمرت خراب بشه دیگه تا آخر عمر نمیتونی اون نمره رو تغییر بدی حالا به نظرت این مشکل اصلا ربطی به فارغ التحصیل بودن یا دانش آموز بودن داره ؟ یا ظلم در حق تمام داوطلبین کنکوره . یعنی اگر کسی تو زندگی 12 ساله تحصیلی یک نمره 10 از ریاضی گرفت این بدان معناست که این آدم دیگه صلاحیت پزشک شدن رو نداره ؟!!!! فرض کن تو معدلت 20 تمامه الان لیاقت تو واسه پزشک شدن بیشتره یا رستگار رحمانی با معدل 13 ؟ 
> من که نمیدونم هدف تو از اومئن تو این فروم چیه یه روز تاپیک افسردگی میزنی و دوست داری مایه دار بشی و بنز بخری یه روز مبارز میشی و حرفای سیاسی میزنی یه روز از مصوبه دفاع میکنی کلا مشکوک میزنی*


حالا این یارورو ولش اسکله
ولی این قضیه ترمیم که یکباره موندم چرا کنکور چندباره؟ خب وقتی قراره بشه شصت درصد و طرف تو کل زندگیش یکبار میتونه ترمیم کنه الان نقش کنکور چیه که چندباره؟ عملا هرکی نمره خوب نداره اتومات حذفه یعنی کنکور میشه فقط برای معدل بالاها

----------


## muhammadd

با تجمع امروز امیدی به لغو هست؟ اصلا خبر جدیدی اومده یا نه؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> موفق باشی رعیت وقتی خونه خواستی میبینمت


پامو خوب تمییز کن توام موفق باشی

----------


## Arnold

> خوب عقل ندارید به والدینت بگو وقتی پول ندارن مریضن بچه دار بشن؟ الحق که فقرا عقل ندارن بیشترین بچه هارو هم همین طبقه دارن


آفرین ج.و ج.و ببین عمویی یکم پولاتو خرج کن واسه خودت اولم برو حرف زدن یاد بگیر 
به خانوادتم بگو اگه پولدارن بیشتر زاد و ولد کنن 
حیفه ازین آدما کم داشته باشیم تو جامعه.(آخرین جوابت 
چون دهن به دهن بچه نمیشم)

----------


## Saeedehkh

> با تجمع امروز امیدی به لغو هست؟ اصلا خبر جدیدی اومده یا نه؟


من خودم امروز داخل تجمع بودم چند تا هم نماینده و مجید حسینی هم بودن که گفتن یک میلیون و دویست هزار کنکوری داریم فقط دویست نفر اومدین ،اینطوری میخواین حقتونو بگیرین؟نه خیر شما از الان بازنده این و خبر خاصی هم نبود امیدی به لغوش نیست در کل

----------


## Saeedehkh

اعتراض توی فضای مجازی خیلی راحته غیرت داشتین میومدین تجمع ما که رفتیم انقدر سخت نبود و الان زنده ایم نمردیم ولی حداقل یه تلاشی واسه آینده و یه جوابی واسه وجدانمون داریم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *
> دوست عزیز منظور من وقتی بود که فقط کنکور برگزار میشد و معدل بی تاثیر بود یعنی سال های گذشته شما کنکور 98 رو خراب میکردی خوب برای کنکور 99 میخوندی و نتیجه بهتری میگرفتی*


خب فهمیدم حرف شمارو عزیز
من میگم کنکور فرصت جبران داره اما با تاثیر نهایی این فرصت جبران ظاهرا برداشته شده دیگه....شما الان نهایی نمره خوب نداشته باشی و فقط یکبارم فرصت جبران داری دیگه کنکور چه اهمیتی داره؟ یعنی میخوام بگن از الان به بعد هم کنکور دیگه چندبار بودنش بی فایده ست با ترمیم یکبار عملا کنکور هم انگار شده یکبار

----------


## Arnold

> اعتراض توی فضای مجازی خیلی راحته غیرت داشتین میومدین تجمع ما که رفتیم انقدر سخت نبود و الان زنده ایم نمردیم ولی حداقل یه تلاشی واسه آینده و یه جوابی واسه وجدانمون داریم


عزیز اگه بحث بی غیرتی باشه 
بچه تهران و کرج از هر مدرسه هم یکنفر با والدین میومد 
سر به فلک میکشید هزار کیلو متر راه فاصله داشتیم بدون وسیله نقلیه سخته چشم امید همه به بچه های نزدیک تهران و کرج بود

----------


## Saeedehkh

> عزیز اگه بحث بی غیرتی باشه 
> بچه تهران و کرج از هر مدرسه هم یکنفر با والدین میومد 
> سر به فلک میکشید هزار کیلو متر راه فاصله داشتیم بدون وسیله نقلیه سخته چشم امید همه به بچه های نزدیک تهران و کرج بود


از هر مدرسه تهران یه نفر هم میومد کافی بود ....چی بگم به هر حال اینطور شد دیگه ...

----------


## Arnold

خبرگزاری مهر: مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفت: در آزمون کنکور سال گذشته ۲۵۶ نفر معدل زیر ۱۲ داشتیم که رتبه زیر سه هزار آوردند.


آماری عجیب از رتبه‌های برتر کنکور با معدل۱۲!

سید جلال موسوی با حضور در یکی از برنامه‌های تلویزیونی با اشاره به آمار رتبه‌های برتر کنکور گفت: در آزمون کنکور سال گذشته ۲۵۶ نفر معدل زیر ۱۲ داشتیم که رتبه زیر ۳۰۰۰ آوردند.

مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ادامه داد: این یعنی اینکه کیفیت تحصیلی به شدت پایین است، یعنی فرد درس نخوانده و معدل زیر ۱۲ کسب کرده ولی، مهارت‌های تست زنی خود را افزایش داده و رتبه زیر ۳ هزار کسب کرده است.

وی افزود: در این صورت این فرد کنار فردی تحصیل می‌کند که معدل ۱۹ و نیم و ۲۰ داشته است استادی که می‌خواهد تدریس کند، نمی‌تواند هماهنگ برای این دو تدریس کند
.

جالبه بر فرض که تقلب نکرده باشن این افراد نابغه بودن 
همه میدونن که در کنکور های اخیر چیزی بنام مهارت تست 
زنی نداریم باید عمیق و مفهومی خوند.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> خبرگزاری مهر: مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفت: در آزمون کنکور سال گذشته ۲۵۶ نفر معدل زیر ۱۲ داشتیم که رتبه زیر سه هزار آوردند.
> 
> 
> آماری عجیب از رتبه‌های برتر کنکور با معدل۱۲!
> 
> سید جلال موسوی با حضور در یکی از برنامه‌های تلویزیونی با اشاره به آمار رتبه‌های برتر کنکور گفت: در آزمون کنکور سال گذشته ۲۵۶ نفر معدل زیر ۱۲ داشتیم که رتبه زیر ۳۰۰۰ آوردند.
> 
> مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ادامه داد: این یعنی اینکه کیفیت تحصیلی به شدت پایین است، یعنی فرد درس نخوانده و معدل زیر ۱۲ کسب کرده ولی، مهارت‌های تست زنی خود را افزایش داده و رتبه زیر ۳ هزار کسب کرده است.
> 
> ...


اینا فقط میخوان معدل بالاها برن دانشگاههای خوب در واقع کنکور میشه برای معدل بالاها دانشگاههای بدون کنکور هم برای زیر ۱۸

----------


## Arnold

> اینا فقط میخوان معدل بالاها برن دانشگاههای خوب در واقع کنکور میشه برای معدل بالاها دانشگاههای بدون کنکور هم برای زیر ۱۸


معدل بالا هم در مدارس سمپاد و غیر انتفاعی خیلی بیشتر از مناطق محروم هست  .عملن میگن رشته دانشگاه تاپ واسه پولدارا

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> خبرگزاری مهر: مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفت: در آزمون کنکور سال گذشته ۲۵۶ نفر معدل زیر ۱۲ داشتیم که رتبه زیر سه هزار آوردند.
> 
> 
> آماری عجیب از رتبه‌های برتر کنکور با معدل۱۲!
> 
> سید جلال موسوی با حضور در یکی از برنامه‌های تلویزیونی با اشاره به آمار رتبه‌های برتر کنکور گفت: در آزمون کنکور سال گذشته ۲۵۶ نفر معدل زیر ۱۲ داشتیم که رتبه زیر ۳۰۰۰ آوردند.
> 
> مدیرکل دفتر تدوین و راهبری اسناد شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ادامه داد: این یعنی اینکه کیفیت تحصیلی به شدت پایین است، یعنی فرد درس نخوانده و معدل زیر ۱۲ کسب کرده ولی، مهارت‌های تست زنی خود را افزایش داده و رتبه زیر ۳ هزار کسب کرده است.
> 
> ...


سال هاست که در کل کنکور فقط میشه 2-3 تا تست قرابت معنایی و 1-2 تا تست  درک مطلب زبان رو با روش های تستی جواب داد و نه بیشتر. حتی تست های ترجمه عربی رو هم که با روش تستی جواب میدیم خود اون روش ها وابسته به درک صحیح افعال عربی و ضمایر و موصولات و ... هستن.  الان توی درسایی  مثل ریاضی و فیزیک مساله ها رو جوری طرح میکنن که با جاگذاری گزینه ها  بعیده به جواب بشه رسید.قدیما میدیدی سوال x رو میخواست و با رد گزینه دوتا  باقی میموند و اونو جاگذاری میکردی ولی الان سوالات جوری طرح میشن که چند  متغیر مثل x+y-z  رو میخواد که امکان جاگذاری گزینه ها نیست.  در تست هایی  هم که با رد گزینه به جواب میرسیم خود رد کردن گزینه ها وابسته به یادگیری  دقیق مفاهیم هست و بهش نمیشه گفت روش تستی! 

اینکه معدل زیر 12 تونسته رتبه خوبی بیاره دلیلش  اینه که قبلا در هنگام دیپلم گرفتن نتونسته خوب درس بخونه و الان تونسته  درس بخونه و یاد بگیره. من خودم دوتا از درسای دانشگاهمو دو بار افتادم و  به زور پاس کردم ولی در کنکور ارشد هرجفتشونو 80 زدم.نه تکنیک آموختم نه  هیچی. توی امتحانات مجازی هم برای کل کشور بیش از صد نفر اون دوتا درس رو  نوشتم و نمره خوب گرفتن. دلیلشم خیلی سادست. موقع دانشگاه مشغول دختربِازی  بودم ولی موقع کنکور ارشد مشغول کتاب خوندن بودم.

----------


## Arnold

> سال هاست که در کل کنکور فقط میشه 2-3 تا تست قرابت معنایی و 1-2 تا تست  درک مطلب زبان رو با روش های تستی جواب داد و نه بیشتر. حتی تست های ترجمه عربی رو هم که با روش تستی جواب میدیم خود اون روش ها وابسته به درک صحیح افعال عربی و ضمایر و موصولات و ... هستن.  الان توی درسایی  مثل ریاضی و فیزیک مساله ها رو جوری طرح میکنن که با جاگذاری گزینه ها  بعیده به جواب بشه رسید.قدیما میدیدی سوال x رو میخواست و با رد گزینه دوتا  باقی میموند و اونو جاگذاری میکردی ولی الان سوالات جوری طرح میشن که چند  متغیر مثل x+y-z  رو میخواد که امکان جاگذاری گزینه ها نیست.  در تست هایی  هم که با رد گزینه به جواب میرسیم خود رد کردن گزینه ها وابسته به یادگیری  دقیق مفاهیم هست و بهش نمیشه گفت روش تستی! 
> 
> اینکه معدل زیر 12 تونسته رتبه خوبی بیاره دلیلش  اینه که قبلا در هنگام دیپلم گرفتن نتونسته خوب درس بخونه و الان تونسته  درس بخونه و یاد بگیره. من خودم دوتا از درسای دانشگاهمو دو بار افتادم و  به زور پاس کردم ولی در کنکور ارشد هرجفتشونو 80 زدم.نه تکنیک آموختم نه  هیچی. توی امتحانات مجازی هم برای کل کشور بیش از صد نفر اون دوتا درس رو  نوشتم و نمره خوب گرفتن. دلیلشم خیلی سادست. موقع دانشگاه مشغول دختربِازی  بودم ولی موقع کنکور ارشد مشغول کتاب خوندن بودم.


کاش یکی بود اینارو به اون بی شعور ها میفهموند

----------


## Mhdmhb

همین الان رشیدی توییت زد فردا دوفوریتو بررسی میکنن

----------


## آریو

خب اقای رشیدی گفتن طرح دوفوریت هم با 90 امضا تحویل مجلس شد.
قبلاکه 270 نماینده به ابراهیم نامه زده بودن
قطعا تاالان شورا 70 تاشونو خریده
لطف کنید اس و زنگ بزنید نماینده ها تمومش کنن
دیگه این تجمع حضوری نیست بگیم سخته

برای اخرین بارررر این مصوبه بی همه چیز رو دفننننن کنیم

----------


## Arnold

> خب اقای رشیدی گفتن طرح دوفوریت هم با 90 امضا تحویل مجلس شد.
> قبلاکه 270 نماینده به ابراهیم نامه زده بودن
> قطعا تاالان شورا 70 تاشونو خریده
> لطف کنید اس و زنگ بزنید نماینده ها تمومش کنن
> دیگه این تجمع حضوری نیست بگیم سخته
> 
> برای اخرین بارررر این مصوبه بی همه چیز رو دفننننن کنیم


قبلن هم طرح دو فوریت با امضای 270 نماینده بایکوت موند
خدا کنه امروز فردا بزنه به کلشون بیارن تو صحن علنی و تصویب کنن بره پی کارش

----------


## آریو

ویس کرمی که اول چهره طرفدار عدالت گرفته بود الان دقیق بعد از طرح دوفوریت اومده فیلم گذاشته که باید اجرا بشه فلان
با همچین حیوانااااتی طرفیم
لطفا زنگ بزنید پیام بدید نماینده ها
شل نگیرید

----------


## Arnold

> ویس کرمی که اول چهره طرفدار عدالت گرفته بود الان دقیق بعد از طرح دوفوریت اومده فیلم گذاشته که باید اجرا بشه فلان
> با همچین حیوانااااتی طرفیم
> لطفا زنگ بزنید پیام بدید نماینده ها
> شل نگیرید


همین الان
صفحشو پرایوت کرد!!!!!

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> قبلن هم طرح دو فوریت با امضای 270 نماینده بایکوت موند
> خدا کنه امروز فردا بزنه به کلشون بیارن تو صحن علنی و تصویب کنن بره پی کارش


اونموقع قرار بود تا 15 تیر رییسی ابلاغ نکنه این مصوبه رو برای همین پیگیری نشد

----------


## Arnold

من به تمام نماینده های استان  خودمون 
با سه تا خط موبایل که داشتم پیام دادم 
فکنم حدود صدتا پیام در مجموع 
با دفتر نماینده شهر خودمون هم تماس داشتم و درخواستمو گفتم
کار شاقی نیست شایدم تاثیر آنچنانی نداشته باشه
بهر حال چیزی که ازمون بر میاد باید انجام بدیم

----------


## Arnold

> اونموقع قرار بود تا 15 تیر رییسی ابلاغ نکنه این مصوبه رو برای همین پیگیری نشد


سید مظلومین ....

----------


## Biomedical Eng

این تجمع در اعتراض به مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و در مسجد الرحمن تهران برگزار شده است.
این داوطلبان به تغییرات کنکور سراسری معترض و خواستار لغو آن هستند.

----------


## Janan

> این تجمع در اعتراض به مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و در مسجد الرحمن تهران برگزار شده است.
> این داوطلبان به تغییرات کنکور سراسری معترض و خواستار لغو آن هستند.


.
امیدوارم لغو شه ولی چشمم اب نمیخوره

----------


## reza333

*اگر از اون بالا بالاها زنگ نزنن به هیئت رئیسه مجلس که مانع وصول طرح دو فوریتی بشن ، میشه امیدوار بود. ببینیم ایا کمی وجدان برای مسئولین باقیمانده یا نه .*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> *اگر از اون بالا بالاها زنگ نزنن به هیئت رئیسه مجلس که مانع وصول طرح دو فوریتی بشن ، میشه امیدوار بود. ببینیم ایا کمی وجدان برای مسئولین باقیمانده یا نه .*


منبعی هست که نوشته باشه طرح هست؟

----------


## Arnold

> منبعی هست که نوشته باشه طرح هست؟


رشیدی کوچکی امروز 120 امضا جمع کرد تا پیشنهاد قرار گرفتن طرح دو فوریتی در صحن علنی رو به هیأت رئیسه مجلس بده در واقع طرح امادس و موافقا هم تعداشون کافیه و فقط مونده در دستور کار مجلس قرار بگیره کار تمومه اما مسأله اینه که یکبار دیگه هم این اتفاق افتاده ولی به دلایل نا معلومی وارد دستور کار و نهایتن رای گیری نشده.این شانس اخره

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> رشیدی کوچکی امروز 120 امضا جمع کرد تا پیشنهاد قرار گرفتن طرح دو فوریتی در صحن علنی رو به هیأت رئیسه مجلس بده در واقع طرح امادس و موافقا هم تعداشون کافیه و فقط مونده در دستور کار مجلس قرار بگیره کار تمومه اما مسأله اینه که یکبار دیگه هم این اتفاق افتاده ولی به دلایل نا معلومی وارد دستور کار و نهایتن رای گیری نشده.این شانس اخره


خب منبع خبر کجاست

----------


## Biomedical Eng

اینکه سنجش برای دی ماه آزمون آزمایشی برگذار نمیکنه شاید یکم امیدوارکننده باشه 

نحوه برگزاری آزمون‌های آزمایشی سنجشِ دوازدهم: این آزمون‌ها در ۳ فاز کلی«تابستانه، مرحله‌ای و جامع» و در ۱۴ نوبت، آزمون­های تابستانه فقط به صورت غیرحضوری و آزمون­های مرحله­ای و جامع به دو صورت حضوری و غیرحضوری (آنلاین) برگزار می‌شوند. فاز اول، آزمون‌های تابستانه است که در دو نوبت و در ماه­های مرداد و شهریور ۱۴۰۱ به صورت غیرحضوری (آنلاین) برگزار خواهند شد. هدف اصلی آزمون‌های تابستانه، ارزیابی مطالعات تابستانی داوطلبان خواهد بود. توجه: آزمون‌های تابستانه فقط برای سه گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی، علوم تجربی و علوم انسانی برگزار خواهد شد. فاز دوم، آزمون‌های مرحله‌ای است که در هشت نوبت از ابتدای سال تحصیلی تا پایان اسفند ۱۴۰۱ براساس انتخاب دانش­آموزش به صورت حضوری و یا غیرحضوری (آنلاین) برگزار خواهند شد. آزمون‌های  مرحله‌ای بر اساس تقسیم‌بندی منابع درسی برگزار می‌شود؛ به‌طوری‌که در هر  مرحله از آزمون، طبق تقسیم‌بندی‌های انجام‌شده، از داوطلبان امتحان به عمل  می‌آید؛ علاوه بر این، در آزمون هر مرحله، از قسمت یا قسمت‌های مربوط به  مراحل قبل نیز امتحان گرفته می‌شود؛ لیکن در هر مرحله، سؤالات امتحانی با  تأکید بر منابع مربوط به همان مرحله طراحی می‌شود  هدف  کلی این آزمون‌ها، بررسی و نگاه دقیق‌تر به مطالب کتاب‌های درسی پایۀ  دوازدهم و ارزیابی پیشرفت تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان در طول سال تحصیلی است. در  این میان، آزمون ویژه‌ای در نظر گرفته ‌شده است که در پایان امتحانات نوبت  اول، برگزار خواهد شد و هدف آن، جمع‌بندی مطالب نوبت اول است که پس از  امتحانات تشریحی نوبت اول برگزار خواهد شد و طبق آن، آمادگی دانش‌آموزان بر  اساس پرسش‌های چهارگزینه‌ای استاندارد مرتبط با مطالب این نوبت تحصیلی  مورد سنجش و ارزیابی قرار خواهد گرفت. فاز سوم، آزمون‌های جامع  از ابتدای سال ۱۴۰۲ و تا قبل از برگزاری آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۲، چهار نوبت  آزمون آزمایشی جامع با فاصله‌های زمانی هدفمند و خصوصیات و ویژگی‌های  منحصر به فرد و مکمل یکدیگر برگزار می‌شود که در آزمون جامع نوبت اول تنها  دروس پایه دهم و یازدهم آزمون گرفته می­شود. پس  از برگزاری هریک از آزمون‌های تابستانه­، مرحله‌ای و همچنین آزمون جامع،  کارنامه‌ای با اطلاعات بسیار مفید و ارزنده شامل نمره خام دروس، میانگین  نمرات خام نفرات برتر، رتبه در هر درس و رتبه کل در مقایسه با داوطلبان  شهر، استان و کشور و نمره کل در اختیار داوطلبان قرار می‌گیرد تا داوطلبان  بر اساس اطلاعات مندرج در این کارنامه‌ها از میزان آمادگی خود در هر مرحله  از آزمون آگاهی یافته و نسبت به رفع نقاط ضعف خود تا برگزاری آزمون مرحله  بعد اقدام نمایند و در نهایت نیز با شرکت در آزمون‌ها آمادگی لازم را برای  شرکت در کنکور سراسری سال ۱۴۰۲ کسب ‌نمایند.

----------


## Arnold

> خب منبع خبر کجاست


امروز خود کوچکی لایو گذاشت از مجلس نمیدونم خبر گذاری ها منعکس کردن یا نه 
کانال سبطی هم هست

----------


## Janan

> رشیدی کوچکی امروز 120 امضا جمع کرد تا پیشنهاد قرار گرفتن طرح دو فوریتی در صحن علنی رو به هیأت رئیسه مجلس بده در واقع طرح امادس و موافقا هم تعداشون کافیه و فقط مونده در دستور کار مجلس قرار بگیره کار تمومه اما مسأله اینه که یکبار دیگه هم این اتفاق افتاده ولی به دلایل نا معلومی وارد دستور کار و نهایتن رای گیری نشده.این شانس اخره


امیدوارم 
از دیشب اونقدر استرس نهایی هارو گرفتم که درد قلبم زده به دست چپم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

من میگم ابن عوضیا دنبال اینن که معدل بالاهارو فقط بفرستن دانشگاههای خوب یعنی کنکور میشه برای معدل بالاها زیر ۱۸ باید بره بدون کنکور دقیقا میخوان اینکارو کنن

----------


## Arnold

> من میگم ابن عوضیا دنبال اینن که معدل بالاهارو فقط بفرستن دانشگاههای خوب یعنی کنکور میشه برای معدل بالاها زیر ۱۸ باید بره بدون کنکور دقیقا میخوان اینکارو کنن


هولی شت
این کیه

----------


## آریو

امکان داره تاالان گاج خیلی از نماینده هارو خریده باشه
دارید زنگ میزنید اس میدید؟
شل نگیرید هممون ****** میریما...

----------


## momahmudi

> من میگم ابن عوضیا دنبال اینن که معدل بالاهارو فقط بفرستن دانشگاههای خوب یعنی کنکور میشه برای معدل بالاها زیر ۱۸ باید بره بدون کنکور دقیقا میخوان اینکارو کنن


من معدل دوم دبیرستانم ۱۲ شد 
چهارم دبیرستانم ۱۵ 
الانم ترم دو پزشکیم 
با اینکه کل ترم مشکل داشتم معدل این ترمم شد ۱۷.۹ 
نظر حاج آقا درباره ما چیه ، انصراف بدیم؟؟ اخراجمون کنن؟؟  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  
حرفایی میزنن آدم شااخ درمیااره 
خدا ارمشو ب کنکوریا برگردونه بیچاره‌ها گیر یه مشت نادااان افتادن

----------


## MYDR

> پیشنهادهای مطرح شده در صحن علنی مجلس شورای اسلامی چه به صورت طرح و چه به صورت لایحه  که به ترتیب فوریتی که برای ارائه در نمایندگان دارد دسته‌بندی می‌شوند.  طرح‌ها و لوایح دوفوریتی، آن‌هایی هستند که پس از تصویب دو فوریت، بلافاصله  به چاپ و توزیع آن‌ها اقدام و پس از ۲۴ ساعت از موقع توزیع در صحن علنی  ارائه می‌گردند.


وقت بخیر.
 خدا رو شکر که در روز دیدار با آقای توکلی حضور داشتم ! 
حرف های خانمی که پدرش فوت شده بود و از نگاه های حرز آلود دیگران خسته شده بود دل هر کسی رو به درد می آورد که تنها راه نجات خودش رو کنکور میدید که با تلاش خودش تغییری در زندگیش ایجاد کنه !

 همون طوری که می دونید طرح دو فوریتی در حال پیش روی هست ! طبق خبرهای که از استارت زنندگان طرح دارم از همه خواسته اند که به نماینده های خودتون تماس بگیرید که این طرح در صحن مطرح بشه و رای بهش بدند !  چرا که تا فردا مجلسی هستند و بعدش 2 - 3 روز بعدش میرند به حوز های خودشون و این مدت هم شورا حتما لابی های کرده که طرح رو زمین بزنه !!!! 

پس هر کسی که از آه و ناله و بدبختی و استرس و مردن آرزوهاش حرف میزنه بی کار نشینه ! خودتون که هیچ مدیون اون های که هیچ امیدی ندارند باشید لااقل !  یه روزی هم نوبت خود شما میشه حتی اگر پزشک بشید در روزی از این گرفتاری ها و نا عدالتی ها و نابرابری ها خودتون رو گرفتار می بینید و نگاه میکنید هیچ کسی نیست که حمایتتون کنه و با شما در جهت علیه ظلم بودن همراه باشه !  پس این دو روز تلاش کنید.

برخی از نماینده ها  تعارض منافع دارند اون ها همین الان آمار دارند که چند نفر ترمیم معدلی هستند، در مدارس برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد و.... که مدارس و دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی برای خودشون، یا همسرشون یا وابسطه گان خودشون رو این پول حساب باز کردند که به جیب اونها بره ! پس ساده نگیرید و فقط پیامک و واتس اپ و... ندید !  حضوری هم برید ! هم خودتون هم خانواده اتون پدر و مادر تلاش کنید تا نجات پیدا کنید !  اونهای که تا حالا نا امید بودند و هیییییییی می گفتن نمیشه دارید می بینید اعتراض و تلاش درست جواب میده مابقیش این هست که این اهمال کاری رو بزارید کنار !

48 ساعت تا آزادی !

----------


## Janan

> وقت بخیر.
>  خدا رو شکر که در روز دیدار با آقای توکلی حضور داشتم ! 
> حرف های خانمی که پدرش فوت شده بود و از نگاه های حرز آلود دیگران خسته شده بود دل هر کسی رو به درد می آورد که تنها راه نجات خودش رو کنکور میدید که با تلاش خودش تغییری در زندگیش ایجاد کنه !
> 
>  همون طوری که می دونید طرح دو فوریتی در حال پیش روی هست ! طبق خبرهای که از استارت زنندگان طرح دارم از همه خواسته اند که به نماینده های خودتون تماس بگیرید که این طرح در صحن مطرح بشه و رای بهش بدند !  چرا که تا فردا مجلسی هستند و بعدش 2 - 3 روز بعدش میرند به حوز های خودشون و این مدت هم شورا حتما لابی های کرده که طرح رو زمین بزنه !!!! 
> 
> پس هر کسی که از آه و ناله و بدبختی و استرس و مردن آرزوهاش حرف میزنه بی کار نشینه ! خودتون که هیچ مدیون اون های که هیچ امیدی ندارند باشید لااقل !  یه روزی هم نوبت خود شما میشه حتی اگر پزشک بشید در روزی از این گرفتاری ها و نا عدالتی ها و نابرابری ها خودتون رو گرفتار می بینید و نگاه میکنید هیچ کسی نیست که حمایتتون کنه و با شما در جهت علیه ظلم بودن همراه باشه !  پس این دو روز تلاش کنید.
> 
> برخی از نماینده ها  تعارض منافع دارند اون ها همین الان آمار دارند که چند نفر ترمیم معدلی هستند، در مدارس برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد و.... که مدارس و دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی برای خودشون، یا همسرشون یا وابسطه گان خودشون رو این پول حساب باز کردند که به جیب اونها بره ! پس ساده نگیرید و فقط پیامک و واتس اپ و... ندید !  حضوری هم برید ! هم خودتون هم خانواده اتون پدر و مادر تلاش کنید تا نجات پیدا کنید !  اونهای که تا حالا نا امید بودند و هیییییییی می گفتن نمیشه دارید می بینید اعتراض و تلاش درست جواب میده مابقیش این هست که این اهمال کاری رو بزارید کنار !
> ...


ببین بیشتر این طرح شده لج و لجبازی بین شورا و مجلس  .
اینکه کی حرفش رو به کرسی میشونه :/
در واقع نماینده ها بخاطر خودشون دارن اینقدر تلاش میکنن

----------


## MYDR

> ببین بیشتر این طرح شده لج و لجبازی بین شورا و مجلس  .
> اینکه کی حرفش رو به کرسی میشونه :/
> در واقع نماینده ها بخاطر خودشون دارن اینقدر تلاش میکنن


 خوب حرف شما درست ! اصلا نماینده ها که خوبه بگو هر جماعتی به خاطر خودش هست! 
 مهم این هست این مصوبه از سر من و شما باز بشه !  دیگه مهم نیست کی به کی و چی به چی هست !   

همون طوری که اونهای که موافق این طرح ظالمانه دارند منافعشون رو تامین میکنند و پول در میارند خون ما رو می خورند ! 
 شما اگر مخالفی که باید تلاش کنی به هر کسی که میتونه کمکت کنه ارتباط بگیری که دیگه ناراحتی قلبی نیاد سراغت که بزنه به دستت و آرزوهات رو بر باد رفته نبینی ! 

تلاش کنید عزیزان.

----------


## reza333

> خوب حرف شما درست ! اصلا نماینده ها که خوبه بگو هر جماعتی به خاطر خودش هست! 
>  مهم این هست این مصوبه از سر من و شما باز بشه !  دیگه مهم نیست کی به کی و چی به چی هست !   
> 
> همون طوری که اونهای که موافق این طرح ظالمانه دارند منافعشون رو تامین میکنند و پول در میارند خون ما رو می خورند ! 
>  شما اگر مخالفی که باید تلاش کنی به هر کسی که میتونه کمکت کنه ارتباط بگیری که دیگه ناراحتی قلبی نیاد سراغت که بزنه به دستت و آرزوهات رو بر باد رفته نبینی ! 
> 
> تلاش کنید عزیزان.


*دوست ندارم ایه یاس بخونم ولی تا یادم میفته که الان کی رئیس مجلسه و ما الان کارمون پیش این ادم گیره ، کاملا نا امید میشم . این اقای محمد باقر فقط و فقط و فقط در خدمت منافع قدرته .  ببین کار بچه های مظلوم این مملکت پیش کیا گیر کرده .... 
نکته ی بسیار مهم  اینه که این ادم خودش یکی از اعضای اصلی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و یار غار اعضای اون شوراست . یعنی خودش به این مصوبه رای داده . پس احتمال اینکه طرح لغو مصوبشون رو اعلام وصول کنه نزدیکه صفره .*

----------


## Janan

> خوب حرف شما درست ! اصلا نماینده ها که خوبه بگو هر جماعتی به خاطر خودش هست! 
>  مهم این هست این مصوبه از سر من و شما باز بشه !  دیگه مهم نیست کی به کی و چی به چی هست !   
> 
> همون طوری که اونهای که موافق این طرح ظالمانه دارند منافعشون رو تامین میکنند و پول در میارند خون ما رو می خورند ! 
>  شما اگر مخالفی که باید تلاش کنی به هر کسی که میتونه کمکت کنه ارتباط بگیری که دیگه ناراحتی قلبی نیاد سراغت که بزنه به دستت و آرزوهات رو بر باد رفته نبینی ! 
> 
> تلاش کنید عزیزان.


ءء
منکه تلاشم رو کردم ه که شاید بشه ولی اینو یادت باشه تو ایران هچوقت بخاطر اعتراض مردم چیزی درست نشده و نمیشه و اگه کاری پیش رفته فقط بخاطر اینه که خودشون خواستن ، اینجا ایرانه نه سوئیس و کانادا .

----------


## Janan

> *دوست ندارم ایه یاس بخونم ولی تا یادم میفته که الان کی رئیس مجلسه و ما الان کارمون پیش این ادم گیره ، کاملا نا امید میشم . این اقای محمد باقر فقط و فقط و فقط در خدمت منافع قدرته .  ببین کار بچه های مظلوم این مملکت پیش کیا گیر کرده .... 
> نکته ی بسیار مهم  اینه که این ادم خودش یکی از اعضای اصلی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و یار غار اعضای اون شوراست . یعنی خودش به این مصوبه رای داده . پس احتمال اینکه طرح لغو مصوبشون رو اعلام وصول کنه نزدیکه صفره .*


حرفت درسته اما یه باگ داره اونم اینه که تو ایران همه دستگاه ها میخوان ثابت کنن ما تو راس قدرتیم پس اگه مجلس عقب بکشه درواقع اعتبار خودش رو زیر سوال برده بعدشم 2 نفر از مخالفان جز هیئت رئیسه مجلسن که باعث میشه طرح 2 فوریتی زودتر تو صحن علنی مجلس به رای گذاشته بشه

----------


## MYDR

> *دوست ندارم ایه یاس بخونم ولی تا یادم میفته که الان کی رئیس مجلسه و ما الان کارمون پیش این ادم گیره ، کاملا نا امید میشم . این اقای محمد باقر فقط و فقط و فقط در خدمت منافع قدرته .  ببین کار بچه های مظلوم این مملکت پیش کیا گیر کرده .... 
> نکته ی بسیار مهم  اینه که این ادم خودش یکی از اعضای اصلی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و یار غار اعضای اون شوراست . یعنی خودش به این مصوبه رای داده . پس احتمال اینکه طرح لغو مصوبشون رو اعلام وصول کنه نزدیکه صفره .*




 نگاه همه ما این حرفها رو میدونیم !  حتی خود نماینده ها هم میدونند !
 حالا سوال چیزی دیگه ای برای از دست دادن داریم ؟   پس این کارها و اعتراض ها و فعالیت ها حداقل ترین کاری هست که می تونیم انجام بدیم ! به قول خودت اصلا آیه یاس بخون !  فعلا که سودی نداره ! اگر از مصوبه درد می کشی یه داد بکش دیگه نباید که سِر شده باشی !  به هرحال این 48 ساعت خیلی مهم هست باید با توکل بر خدا تلاش کنیم امام زمان عج رو صدا بزنیم که ما رو از دست ظالمان نجات بده .

----------


## MYDR

> حرفت درسته اما یه باگ داره اونم اینه که تو ایران همه دستگاه ها میخوان ثابت کنن ما تو راس قدرتیم پس اگه مجلس عقب بکشه درواقع اعتبار خودش رو زیر سوال برده بعدشم 2 نفر از مخالفان جز هیئت رئیسه مجلسن که باعث میشه طرح 2 فوریتی زودتر تو صحن علنی مجلس به رای گذاشته بشه


بله هم من هم شما و همه این مسائل رو میدونیم !  چی کار کنیم ؟ خفه بشینیم یه جا که از استرس و ناراحتی قلبی سکته کنیم ؟ یا اخر یه فریاد بزنیم که دارید ما رو می کشید ؟

بدترین چیز میدونی چیه !  این مسئولین نیستند !  این ترس مردم هست که دقیقا در ذهن و مغز همه نهادینه کردند که اعتراض کردن نتیجه نداره ! اعتراض مصاحلت آمیز منطقی قانونی با رعایت اصول انجام دادن نتیجه میده ! بدترین چیز ها شرکت نکردن ها بی تفاوتی ها و ترس مردم هست که اصلا حضور ندارند !  سیدمجید حسینی چی گفت !!!! ؟   دیگه چی باید بگن که مردم بی تفاوت و ترسو متوجه بشند ؟
  اما موضوع که محمد باقر  نیاد طرح رو اجرا کنه به خاطر این بود که اون موقع هم نماینده جدی نبودند چون مرد جدی و سفت باهاشون حرف نمیزنند ! الان یه مطالبه کشوری و ملی بشه مجبورند گوش بدن ! اگر محمدباقر بگه نه و کج و کوله بازی در بیاره ! نماینده وقتی مردم رو دیدن اون ها هم ایستادگی بیشتری میکنند و مقاومت می کنند !

----------


## reza333

*دوستان یکی که شماره تلفن و راههای ارتباطی با نماینده ها و هیئت رئیسه مجلس رو داره اینجا بزاره .*

----------


## CHARON IV

تلفن خانه مجلس  02139931
 هیئت رئیسه مجلس

محمد باقر قالیباف: 09121591090

رییس دفتر قالیباف: 09122241479 

مصری: 09122192901

نیکزاد: 09123752578

امیرآبادی فراهانی:
09122515521

نظام‌الدین موسوی:  09121544649

علیرضا سلیمی:  09188663460

دشتی اردکانی: 09121093741

دهنوی: 09121005827

حاجی دلیگانی: 09131616598

محمد رشیدی: 09183339803

کریمی فیروزجایی: 09111127775

احمد نادری 09127298418

سرآبادانی رییس دفتر نادری   09301757609

----------


## MYDR

> *دوستان یکی که شماره تلفن و راههای ارتباطی با نماینده ها و هیئت رئیسه مجلس رو داره اینجا بزاره .*


لیست رو قرار دادم

----------


## Arnold

اگه مخالفت جوابگو نبود 
طرح صیانت صد درصد اجرا شده بود 
کنکور 95/98 تاثیر معدل قطعی شده بود 
و...
تاکی شبیه گوسفند 
باشیم و بگیم اونا هر کار دلشون بخواد میکنن
از یه جایی باید شروع کرد 

وقتی بهشون رو دادیم با همین یأس سیاسی که تا الان بهمون دیکته کردن تصمیمات بدتری هم میگیرن ،جوونا فلج
قورباغه شدن دارن میجوشن ولی دم نمیزنن 


تویی که نشستی تو سر خودت میزنی و چیزی واسه از دست دادن نداری ،لااقل برو اعتراض کن به هر شکل ممکن 
هیچیم عوض نشد تو یه قدمی برداشتی پیش وجدان خودت 
آسوده تری

----------


## MYDR

دوستان 48 ساعت تا آزادی !

لطفا به این شماره ها شما هم با خط های مختلف پیام بدید.

قالیباف 09122456091

مصری 09121387481

نیکزاد 09123752578

محسن دهنوی 09121005827

حاجی دلیگانی 09131616598

محمد رشیدی 09183339803

کریمی فیروزجایی 09111127775

احمد امیرآبادی 09122515521

احمد نادری 09127298418

نظام‌الدین موسوی 09121544649

علیرضا سلیمی 09188663460

دشتی اردکانی 09121093741

----------


## kingnaser

*همه باهم برای لغو مصوبات کنکور1402 

بهترین فرصته همگی به نمایندگان مجلس پیام بدین به امید خدامیشه ...
*

----------


## Nega4r

مرسی

----------


## Arnold

> الان برای کدوم بخش مصوبه میخواید اعتراض کنید آنارشسیت های من؟


آنارشیست اونیه که سر خود و بدون 
اطلاع از نظر مردم مصوبه بیرون داده
به کنکور دی که همترازی فاجعه بار 98 تکرار نشه
به تاثیر قطعی 
به سردرگمی 
به تقلب در نهایی
به صحبت های متناقض و تز های هرروزه
به ترمیم معدل 
به قانون گذاری شورا 
به ....

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> آنارشیست اونیه که سر خود و بدون 
> اطلاع از نظر مردم مصوبه بیرون داده
> به کنکور دی که همترازی فاجعه بار 98 تکرار نشه
> به تاثیر قطعی 
> به سردرگمی 
> به تقلب در نهایی
> به صحبت های متناقض و تز های هرروزه
> به ترمیم معدل 
> به قانون گذاری شورا 
> به ....


حق میگید

----------


## Janan

> دوستان 48 ساعت تا آزادی !
> 
> لطفا به این شماره ها شما هم با خط های مختلف پیام بدید.
> 
> قالیباف 09122456091
> 
> مصری 09121387481
> 
> نیکزاد 09123752578
> ...


یعنی اگه لغو بشه تا 2 روز آینده شانس داره؟

----------


## MYDR

سلام !  خیلی فوری و مهم :

نظر سنجی که همین ساعاتی پیش توسط عضو 





این هم شماره ایشون هست :

09155845839

لطفا در نظر سنجی شرکت کنید و به ایشون هم پیام بدید و دلایل مختلفی که برای ظالمانه بودند شورا مطرح هست رو به ایشون هم بگید.

----------


## MYDR

> یعنی اگه لغو بشه تا 2 روز آینده شانس داره؟



تا دور روز آینده اگر مطرح بشه و رای بیاره تا حد زیادی دیگه تموم شده است و قانون مجلس که مصوب 1392 هست باید اجرا بشه .  اگر نشه یه توقف 2 3  روزه میخوره ( چون نماینده ها برای این زمان از سال میرن حوزه انتخابیه برای رسیدگی به مردم... و بعد از اون باز باید تلاش کرد ! و این مدت هم شورا حتما سنگ اندازی میکنه !  پس عزیزان تلاش کنید !

----------


## MYDR

مهم و عاجل :

این هم برای اونهای که می گفتند قالی مشکل ایجاد میکنه !!!



گروهی که با آقای هامون سبطی همکاری میکنه !

https://t.me/+rAuFRooR8GQzYjZk

----------


## ارکیده_

سلام دوستان
از اونجایی که تاپیک مربوطه رو پیدا نکردم و مقداری نوب تشریف دارم ، بلد نبودم خودم جداگانه سوالم رو بپرسم و شرمنده
من امسال کنکور دادم با نتیجه ای مفتضحانه ، قصد شرکت تو دانشگاه پیام نور رشته ی زیست شناسی رو هم دارم و میخوام تیرماه سال آینده کنکور بدم ، شما چه توصیه هایی دارین برای من؟؟ امکان نرفتن به دانشگاه به دلایلی صفره و فقط میخوام بدونم کسی شرایطش مثل من بوده؟! اگه همچین موردی دارین لطفا بهم معرفی کنید
بازم شرمنده و ممنون♡

----------


## kingnaser

> سلام !  خیلی فوری و مهم :
> 
> نظر سنجی که همین ساعاتی پیش توسط عضو 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> این هم شماره ایشون هست :
> ...



سلام لطفا همگی شرکت کنن + به ایشون یه پیامک بزنن برای لغو ! 5 دقیقم وقتتون رو نمیگیره

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام دوستان
> از اونجایی که تاپیک مربوطه رو پیدا نکردم و مقداری نوب تشریف دارم ، بلد نبودم خودم جداگانه سوالم رو بپرسم و شرمنده
> من امسال کنکور دادم با نتیجه ای مفتضحانه ، قصد شرکت تو دانشگاه پیام نور رشته ی زیست شناسی رو هم دارم و میخوام تیرماه سال آینده کنکور بدم ، شما چه توصیه هایی دارین برای من؟؟ امکان نرفتن به دانشگاه به دلایلی صفره و فقط میخوام بدونم کسی شرایطش مثل من بوده؟! اگه همچین موردی دارین لطفا بهم معرفی کنید
> بازم شرمنده و ممنون♡


سلام
خیلی ها شرایط مشابه شما رو داشتن و اکثریتشون، به سمت دانشگاه که رفتن دیگه کلا درس کنکوری نخوندن و اینا..
من نظرم اینه اینکه شما بتونین خودتون رو جمع کنین یا نه دست شماست. میتونین واقعا تلاش کنین..درگیر دانشگاه و حاشیه هاش نشید و واقعا تلاشتون رو بذارین و نتیجه خیلی عالی هم بگیرید.

----------


## WickedSick

> مهم و عاجل :
> 
> این هم برای اونهای که می گفتند قالی مشکل ایجاد میکنه !!!
> 
> فایل پیوست 101764
> 
> گروهی که با آقای هامون سبطی همکاری میکنه !
> 
> https://t.me/+rAuFRooR8GQzYjZk


واقعا امیدوارم این مصوبه لغو شه. 
من بارها هم گفتم مصوبه خیلی خوبیه ولی نه با این شرایط فعلی.
اگه وضعیت تحصیل عادلانه بود، واقعا از استرس بی خود و بی جهت کنکور خیلی کم میکرد اما الان ضرره...

----------


## MYDR

> واقعا امیدوارم این مصوبه لغو شه. 
> من بارها هم گفتم مصوبه خیلی خوبیه ولی نه با این شرایط فعلی.
> اگه وضعیت تحصیل عادلانه بود، واقعا از استرس بی خود و بی جهت کنکور خیلی کم میکرد اما الان ضرره...


شما که عزیزید و جز مشایخ و خوبان این انجمن هستید !  کاش بعضی ها هم عقلشون رو به کار بگیرند و بفهمند این مصوبه داره سرشون رو بی صدا میبره ! و واقعا راهی براشون نمی مونه .

شرایط فعلی یک چیز وحشت ناکی هست ! من بهش میگم شرایط ایران ! الان فقط بحث مناطق محروم نیست بلکه شرایط محروم ! یعنی توی خود تهران ما بنده خدای رو نداریم که گرفتار باشه و در تامین اجاره که بماند در تامین مایحتاج زندگیش دچار مشکل باشه ! خوب از کجا بیاره !

 ان شاءالله بچه ها این ساعات آخری حمایت کنند.

----------


## Nega4r

مخالفم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

توی کنکور یسریا هستن بالای ۵۰ سال دارن کمم هستنا ولی خب به هرحال اونم انسانه دیگه حقی داره خواسته ای داره فک کن یکی تو اون سن باید بره ترمیم بده  :Yahoo (4): )) یعنی این مصوبه قشنگ خاله بازیه بچه بازیه فک کردن اینجا اروپاست

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> سلام دوستان
> از اونجایی که تاپیک مربوطه رو پیدا نکردم و مقداری نوب تشریف دارم ، بلد نبودم خودم جداگانه سوالم رو بپرسم و شرمنده
> من امسال کنکور دادم با نتیجه ای مفتضحانه ، قصد شرکت تو دانشگاه پیام نور رشته ی زیست شناسی رو هم دارم و میخوام تیرماه سال آینده کنکور بدم ، شما چه توصیه هایی دارین برای من؟؟ امکان نرفتن به دانشگاه به دلایلی صفره و فقط میخوام بدونم کسی شرایطش مثل من بوده؟! اگه همچین موردی دارین لطفا بهم معرفی کنید
> بازم شرمنده و ممنون♡


یه راه هم هست که زیست رو تموم کنی و ازمون لیسانس به پزشکی بدی
اما اگه میخوای کنکور بدی، یکی از دوترم یا هر دو ترم رو مرخصی بگیر و بخون. ( اما اینکه میخوای بری دانشگاه، ترم مهر رو برو. کم واحد بردار. پیام نور زیاد سخت نمی گیره. در کنارش برای کنکور بخون. ترم بهمن رو هم مرخصی بگیر و کامل برای کنکور بخون. )

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> واقعا امیدوارم این مصوبه لغو شه. 
> من بارها هم گفتم مصوبه خیلی خوبیه ولی نه با این شرایط فعلی.
> اگه وضعیت تحصیل عادلانه بود، واقعا از استرس بی خود و بی جهت کنکور خیلی کم میکرد اما الان ضرره...


نمیشه گفت که تمام موارد مصوبه بده، شما با کدوم مشکل دارید؟

----------


## Arnold

سایت کانون منو بن کرد 
به هر حال آدرس انجمن رو به تعدادی که نمیدونستن دادم
و استدلال های کافی آوردم براشون 
باشد که رستگار شویم :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Arnold

> نمیشه گفت که تمام موارد مصوبه بده، شما با کدوم مشکل دارید؟


مصوبه به خودی خود بد نیست 
اما هیچ زیر ساختی براش فراهم نیست 
مگه قرار نیست تا 05 بکنن 60 درصد 
خب اول آموزش پرورش بیاد شروکنه نهایی دهم یازدهم 
بگیره ،بساط تقلب رو جمع کنه ،سطح سوالات رو متناسب کنه 
دهمی که رسید به 05 میتونه بگه این تصمیم عادلانه بوده یانه
یه فکری به حال مناطق محروم بشه 
یه فکری به حال پشت کنکوری ها بشه 
قضیه ی هم ترازی آزمون دی و تیر به صورت آزمایشی اجرا بشه 
بود و نبود عمومی و تاثیر اون در رتبه مناطق کمتر برخوردار برسی بشه 
نمیشه که قانون تصویب کنی بعد بگی به من مربوط نیست 
برید هر کاری میخواید بکنید .

----------


## Arnold

همه جای دنیا طرح ها در آزمایش گاه ها برسی میشه بعد عمومی میشه توی ایران اول باید روی ملت آزمایش بشه

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> مصوبه به خودی خود بد نیست 
> اما هیچ زیر ساختی براش فراهم نیست 
> مگه قرار نیست تا 05 بکنن 60 درصد 
> خب اول آموزش پرورش بیاد شروکنه نهایی دهم یازدهم 
> بگیره ،بساط تقلب رو جمع کنه ،سطح سوالات رو متناسب کنه 
> دهمی که رسید به 05 میتونه بگه این تصمیم عادلانه بوده یانه
> یه فکری به حال مناطق محروم بشه 
> یه فکری به حال پشت کنکوری ها بشه 
> قضیه ی هم ترازی آزمون دی و تیر به صورت آزمایشی اجرا بشه 
> ...


چقدر با درایت و درست. به به

----------


## Arnold

بله بینندگان عزیز 
گاج در پشت کتب تألیفی جدیدش جهت امتحان نهایی
با نام فرمول 20 از مصوبه شورا حمایت کرده 
و متن بلند بالایی در مدح شورا نوشته 
لاجرم دست ها در یک کاسه اند برای سود بیشتر مافیا

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> بله بینندگان عزیز 
> گاج در پشت کتب تألیفی جدیدش جهت امتحان نهایی
> با نام فرمول 20 از مصوبه شورا حمایت کرده 
> و متن بلند بالایی در مدح شورا نوشته 
> لاجرم دست ها در یک کاسه اند برای سود بیشتر مافیا


با این مصوبه انتشارات کنکوری فقط چندتا کتاب قرابت معانی و آرایه های ادبی و درک مطلب و تست عمومی از محصولاتشون حذف میشه ولی به جاش ده ها عنوان جدید به محصولاتشون اضافه میکنن و راه های درآمد جدید کسب میکنن. 
مطمعن باشین پسفردا به آموزش پرورش هم فشار میارن که در امتحانات نهایی هم سوالات چالشی طرح کنن که مثل کنکور کسی نتونه نمره کامل بگیره و دانش آموزا به خریدن کتابهای این عزیزان مجبور بشن.

----------


## Arnold

میهمان عزیز 
چه موافق این مصوبه باشی چه مخالف 
اینو بدونید همین الان اگه هرکدومتون شماره یک نماینده رو بگیره
کل مجلس میره رو ویبره 
حالا اگه با هیئت رئیسه تماس بگیرید احتمالآ 
گوشیشون منفجر بشه ،اگه یک درصد مخالفی یا حس خوبی نداری 
به این مصوبه بیکار نباش بجای کامنت خوندن 
با شماره ها تماس بگیر ،پیامک بزن و از حق خودت دفاع کن 
مطمئن باشید بی تاثیر نیست

----------


## Arnold

> دوستان 48 ساعت تا آزادی !
> 
> لطفا به این شماره ها شما هم با خط های مختلف پیام بدید.
> 
> قالیباف 09122456091
> 
> مصری 09121387481
> 
> نیکزاد 09123752578
> ...


شماره های واجب + نمایندگان شهر خودتون که باید شماره شو داشته باشید قانون  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## reza333

*دوستان عزیز گرچه طرح دوفوریتی هنوز وصول نشده ولی از دستور کار هم خارج نشده .
مجلس از امروز یا فردا به مدت دو هفته تعطیل میشه و خیلی از نماینده ها بر میگردن به دفاترشون در شهرها و این دو هفته اکثریت توی دفاترشون در شهرها هستن . فرصت بسیار خوبیه که توی شهرهای خودمون بریم با نماینده ها ملاقات داشته باشیم ،  باید تیم های ملاقات مردمی تشکیل بدیم و از دفتر نماینده ی شهرمون بریم وقت ملاقات بگیریم و بچه ها برن دفتر نماینده ی شهرشون باهاش حضورا صحبت کنن ، طوری که انشالله بعد این دو هفته و با برگشتن نماینده ها به مجلس ،  به یاری نماینده ها ی مجلس و برخی از مسئولین محترم دیگه بتونیم تا اخر شهریور پرونده ی تاثیر قطعی رو ببندیم .

**دوستانی بزرگواری که میتونن و با بزرگترهای کارزارهای  مخالفت با تاثیر قطعی معدل ارتباط دارند لطفا توی فضای مجازی این گروههای ملاقات مردمی با نماینده ها رو شکل بدن و اطلاع رسانی کنن . یک گروه با جمعیت کمتر ولی منسجم و فعال خیلی بهتر از اینه که یه جمعیت زیادی باشن ولی کسی حرکت موثری انجام نده ، هر کی به امید این باشه که اون یکی دیگه کاری بکنه که اخرشم هیچ کاری نمیشه . هیچ کاری.**

یه مثال خیلی معروف و بسیار کلیشه ای بزنم ما همه توی یه کشتی نشستیم ، اگر کشتی سوراخ بشه (( که الان با این مصوبه شده ))  و هر کی بگه من که کاری نمیکنم بزار اونای دیگه یه کاری بکنن ، خب این جوری این کشتی میره ته اّب و اکثریتمون غرق میشیم ، ولی دم اونایی گرم که اگر چه دیگران شاید برای نجات قایق کاری نکنن ولی اونا دست به کار میشن  و سعی میکنن قایق رو تعمیر کنن ،  یعنی هم دیگران رو نجات میدن و هم خودشون رو

**تو این دو هفته هم قطعا همچنان باید درس خوند و  بیشتر تمرکزتون و وقت مطالعاتیون روی همون 4 5 درس اختصاصی باشه که به هر حال چه با تاثیر قطعی معدل چه بدون تاثیر قطعی ، کنکورشون سر جاشه .**

بچه ها این دو هفته ملاقات حضوری با نماینده ها در شهرهای خودمون یک فرصت طلاییه به خصوص برای بچه های مناطق محروم کشور . از دستش ندیم که انشاالله تو همین تابستون پرونده تاثیر قطعی رو ببندیم.


*

----------


## Arnold

نایب رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی ضمن درخواست از دولت برای اجرای رتبه بندی معلمان طرح مهرآفرین گفت: اگر قرار است شرط معدل سه سال آخر باشد باید در کنکور ۱۴۰۴ اجرا شود.

به گزارش ایسنا، عبدالرضا مصری که ادامه ریاست جلسه علنی پیش از ظهر امروز (چهارشنبه) مجلس شورای اسلامی را بر عهده داشت، بیان کرد: چون ما در قانون هیچ تفاوت و تبعیضی قائل نشدیم، خواهش می کنیم دولت هرچه سریع تر رتبه بندی معلمان را در مورد مهرآفرین اجرا کند.

وی در ادامه افزود: تعداد زیادی از کسانی که در آزمون سراسری شرکت کردند، متاسفانه سازمان سنجش نمره آنها را اعلام نکرده که این هم تبعیض دوم است. کسی که در کنکور شرکت کرده اگر تقلبی صورت گرفته اعلام و به دادگاه معرفی کنید، اما نمی شود به میل خودتان بگویید اینها یک بار دیگر آزمون دهند.

نماینده مردم کرمانشاه در مجلس یازدهم با بیان اینکه دسته سوم کسانی هستند که شرط معدل برای آنها گذاشتید، اظهار کرد: نمی شود برای خیابانی که تا حالا دوطرفه بوده و اگر امروز تابلوی یکطرفه می زنیم بگوییم کسانی هم که در گذشته از اینجا عبور کرده اند جریمه شوند.

مصری تاکید کرد: اگر قرار است شرط معدل سه سال آخر باشد، باید کنکور ۱۴۰۴ شرط معدل سه ساله برگزار شود که امیدواریم به این موضوعات توجه شود.
منبع ایسنا

----------


## Arnold

امیدوارم تا برگشتن نماینده ها شورا ی عنقلاب فرهنگی
به شورای سنجش فشار نیاره واسه آیین نامه 
چون کار سخت تر میشه

----------


## reza333

> نایب رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی ضمن درخواست از دولت برای اجرای رتبه بندی معلمان طرح مهرآفرین گفت: اگر قرار است شرط معدل سه سال آخر باشد باید در کنکور ۱۴۰۴ اجرا شود.
> 
> به گزارش ایسنا، عبدالرضا مصری که ادامه ریاست جلسه علنی پیش از ظهر امروز (چهارشنبه) مجلس شورای اسلامی را بر عهده داشت، بیان کرد: چون ما در قانون هیچ تفاوت و تبعیضی قائل نشدیم، خواهش می کنیم دولت هرچه سریع تر رتبه بندی معلمان را در مورد مهرآفرین اجرا کند.
> 
> وی در ادامه افزود: تعداد زیادی از کسانی که در آزمون سراسری شرکت کردند، متاسفانه سازمان سنجش نمره آنها را اعلام نکرده که این هم تبعیض دوم است. کسی که در کنکور شرکت کرده اگر تقلبی صورت گرفته اعلام و به دادگاه معرفی کنید، اما نمی شود به میل خودتان بگویید اینها یک بار دیگر آزمون دهند.
> 
> نماینده مردم کرمانشاه در مجلس یازدهم با بیان اینکه دسته سوم کسانی هستند که شرط معدل برای آنها گذاشتید، اظهار کرد: نمی شود برای خیابانی که تا حالا دوطرفه بوده و اگر امروز تابلوی یکطرفه می زنیم بگوییم کسانی هم که در گذشته از اینجا عبور کرده اند جریمه شوند.
> 
> مصری تاکید کرد: اگر قرار است شرط معدل سه سال آخر باشد، باید کنکور ۱۴۰۴ شرط معدل سه ساله برگزار شود که امیدواریم به این موضوعات توجه شود.
> منبع ایسنا



*داداش این که همون تکرار مصوبه ی شوراست . خب شورا هم تا سال 1404 تاثیر قطعی رو به سه سال میرسونه. 
اگر میخواست در مخالفت با مصوبه ی شورا حرف بزنه لااقل باید میگفت تا وقتی هر سه سال رو نهایی برگزار نکردی حق نداری تاثیر معدل رو قطعی کنی.  
این چیزی که الان ایشون گفتن دقیقا همون مصوبه ی شوراست . به همین خاطر میگم از فرصت ملاقات مردمی این دو هفته استفاده کنیم و توی شهر خودمون بریم دفتر نماینده ی شهرمون به قول معروف روشنش کنیم واقعا خیلیاشون اصلا تو باغ نیستن .*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

کاش محسن رضایی رئیس جمهور میشد و این شورای انقلاب فرهنگی رو منحل میکرد. 
در مورد نحوه تاثیر سوابق برای دیپلم های مغایر هنوز  در پیک سنجش چیزی نوشته نشده؟

----------


## Arnold

> *داداش این که همون تکرار مصوبه ی شوراست . خب شورا هم تا سال 1404 تاثیر قطعی رو به سه سال میرسونه. 
> اگر میخواست در مخالفت با مصوبه ی شورا حرف بزنه لااقل باید میگفت تا وقتی هر سه سال رو نهایی برگزار نکردی حق نداری تاثیر معدل رو قطعی کنی.  
> این چیزی که الان ایشون گفتن دقیقا همون مصوبه ی شوراست . به همین خاطر میگم از فرصت ملاقات مردمی این دو هفته استفاده کنیم و توی شهر خودمون بریم دفتر نماینده ی شهرمون به قول معروف روشنش کنیم واقعا خیلیاشون اصلا تو باغ نیستن .*


بنظرم منظورش اینه که الان بیخیال بشن 
و 04 وقتی دهمی ها هر سه پایه نهایی دادن تاثیر داده بشه 
بهر حال تعویق هم بهتر از هیچه

----------


## Arnold

شورا هم یه مدتیه ساکته بنظرم تو نوشتن آیین نامه 
ب مشکل خوردن

----------


## Arnold

جهت آخرین پیگیری ها در مجلس پست آخر رشیدی کوچی رو ببینید .

----------


## Janan

> شورا هم یه مدتیه ساکته بنظرم تو نوشتن آیین نامه 
> ب مشکل خوردن


اینجا ایرانه 
یه طرح نسخه الکترونی رو 10 سال طول کشید اجرا کنن هنوزم که هنوزه کامل نتونستن اجرا کنن  .
بعد مثلا فکر میکنی آموزش و پرورش بی عرضه ما میتونه هم همزمان نظام قدیمی ها از 84 تا 97 رو تطبیق بده بعد بیاد نمرات رو تراز کنه ( همه  ، درس هارو همزمان پاس نشدن یا همه رو همزمان ترمیم ندادن ) تازه حداقل تو ماه های شهریور و خرداد 100 هزار نفر اقدام میکنن برای ترمیم  :Yahoo (21):  
علاوه بر اون خرداد طبق مصوبه باید از یازدهمی هاهم نهایی بگیره 
همه اینام که بگذره استاندارسازی تراز های کنکور دی ماه و تیر ماه هست 
اینم بگذره دانشگاه های تاپ برای گذاشتن حد نصاب معدل باهم میفتن رو دور رقابت که هیج جوره معدل دیپلم که نهایی اول گرفتیم رو نمیتونیم ترمیم کنیم  .
خلاصه اینکه یه خری یه سنگ میندازه ته چاه صدتا عاقل نمینونن درش بیارن

----------


## alibestfriend

https://sccr.ir/pages/20988/1#
این لینک پاسخ های مسخره شورای فانی به باگ های مصوبه است. خودشون یه بیست سوالی مضحک راه انداختن و متن مصوبه رو کپی پیست کردن اونجا هیچ اطلاعات جدید و مفیدی داخلش نیست و از همه دیدنی تر کامنتاشه

----------


## Janan

> https://sccr.ir/pages/20988/1#
> این لینک پاسخ های مسخره شورای فانی به باگ های مصوبه است. خودشون یه بیست سوالی مضحک راه انداختن و متن مصوبه رو کپی پیست کردن اونجا هیچ اطلاعات جدید و مفیدی داخلش نیست و از همه دیدنی تر کامنتاشه


یاد مصاحبه صدا و سیما در مورد آزادسازی عرض دولتی افتادم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## reza333

*این مصوبه شاید فقط بند برگزاری دو کنکورش خوب بود که اون هم متاسفانه با توجه به این که دو تا کنکور رو به نوعی به هم وابسته کرده  ، عادلانه نیست.** 
به عبارت دیگه ، مقایسه تراز بین کنکور دی و تیر اصلا عادلانه نیست. اگر قرار باشه دو کنکور در هر سال برگزار بشه که خیلی هم خوبه ، باید کنکورها از هم مستقل باشه و هر کنکور انتخاب رشته و پذیرش جداگانه ی خودش رو داشته باشه که وقتی کنکورت رو خوب  دادی دیگه تموم شه بره پی کارش نه اینکه با اینکه کنکور دی رو خوب داده باشی ولی بازم به خاطر حفظ نتیجه ی کنکور دی ، برگردی خونه باز دوباره 5   6 ماه اسیر کنکور تیر باشی .

**هر کنکور باید قبولی های خودش رو داشته باشه ، حالا مثلا کنکور دی 20  30 درصد ظرفیت پذیرش و کنکور تیر 70   80 درصد ظرفیت یا کمتر یا بیشتر . 
الان هم که ظرفیت پزشکی و دندان پزشکی ظرف این سه چهار سال تا حدود 100 درصد قراره افزایش پیدا کنه که اصل رقابت هم سر همین رشته هاست .*

----------


## Arnold

چرا سنجش دوباره مهلت انتخاب رشته گذاشته؟؟بی سابقس این موقع سال

----------


## Meti81

> چرا سنجش دوباره مهلت انتخاب رشته گذاشته؟؟بی سابقس این موقع سال


از بس انتخاب رشته نکردن ملت :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Arnold

> از بس انتخاب رشته نکردن ملت


اتفاقن امسال امار انتخاب رشته بالا بود بعدم اگه قضیه این بود 
همون مرداد یا اوایل شهریور مهلت میدادم نه حالا(از 15/17 شهریور )

----------


## Arnold

> *این مصوبه شاید فقط بند برگزاری دو کنکورش خوب بود که اون هم متاسفانه با توجه به این که دو تا کنکور رو به نوعی به هم وابسته کرده  ، عادلانه نیست.** 
> به عبارت دیگه ، مقایسه تراز بین کنکور دی و تیر اصلا عادلانه نیست. اگر قرار باشه دو کنکور در هر سال برگزار بشه که خیلی هم خوبه ، باید کنکورها از هم مستقل باشه و هر کنکور انتخاب رشته و پذیرش جداگانه ی خودش رو داشته باشه که وقتی کنکورت رو خوب  دادی دیگه تموم شه بره پی کارش نه اینکه با اینکه کنکور دی رو خوب داده باشی ولی بازم به خاطر حفظ نتیجه ی کنکور دی ، برگردی خونه باز دوباره 5   6 ماه اسیر کنکور تیر باشی .
> 
> **هر کنکور باید قبولی های خودش رو داشته باشه ، حالا مثلا کنکور دی 20  30 درصد ظرفیت پذیرش و کنکور تیر 70   80 درصد ظرفیت یا کمتر یا بیشتر . 
> الان هم که ظرفیت پزشکی و دندان پزشکی ظرف این سه چهار سال تا حدود 100 درصد قراره افزایش پیدا کنه که اصل رقابت هم سر همین رشته هاست .*


دقیقن خیلی راحت به نسبت جمعیت شرکت کننده هر کنکور بهش ظرفیت بدن مثلا اگه کنکور اول 400 هزار نفر شرکت کردن کنکور دوم برفرض 600 هزار نفر چهل درصد ظرفیت بشه واسه کنکور اول 

هرکی دوتاش شرکت کرد تو هرکدوم که وضعیت بهتر داره انتخاب رشته کنه

----------


## Meti81

> اتفاقن امسال امار انتخاب رشته بالا بود بعدم اگه قضیه این بود 
> همون مرداد یا اوایل شهریور مهلت میدادم نه حالا(از 15/17 شهریور )


خیلیا بخاطر کنکور دی قید انتخاب رشته رو زدن یا خیلی رویایی انتخاب رشته کردن که احتمال مردود شدنشون بالاس

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> دقیقن خیلی راحت به نسبت جمعیت شرکت کننده هر کنکور بهش ظرفیت بدن مثلا اگه کنکور اول 400 هزار نفر شرکت کردن کنکور دوم برفرض 600 هزار نفر چهل درصد ظرفیت بشه واسه کنکور اول 
> 
> هرکی دوتاش شرکت کرد تو هرکدوم که وضعیت بهتر داره انتخاب رشته کنه


این عادلانه نیست و ممکن هم نیست (با اینکه به نفع ما فارغ التحصیل ها میشه اینجوری و با رقبای اصلی که دانش آموزان سمپاد هستن در این صورت رقابت نمیکنیم) ولی چرا کسی که کنکور اصلی و متعارفش در تیرماه هست نتونه سر بخشی از ظرفیت رقابت کنه و شانسش کاهش پیدا کنه؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> چرا سنجش دوباره مهلت انتخاب رشته گذاشته؟؟بی سابقس این موقع سال


اگه اشتباه نکنم سال 86 یا 87 هم اینطور شده بود. ظاهرا آمار انتخاب رشته های غیرمجاز بالا بوده اون سال. یادمه اون سال در انتخاب رشته اول رتبه های تک رقمی و دورقمی قبول نشده بودن جایی به همین خاطر حتی پس از اعلام نتایج نهایی بازم انتخاب رشته گذاشتن

----------


## Biomedical Eng

تهران (پانا) - عضو هیأت رئیسه مجلس شورای اسلامی موارد اعلام وصولی را قرائت کرد.

محمد رشیدی در جلسه علنی امروز (چهارشنبه، ۹ شهریور‌) مجلس شورای اسلامی موارد اعلام وصولی را به شرح زیر قرائت کرد:
  - طرح اصلاح ماده ۲۷ قانون مالیات بر ارزش افزوده  - طرح اصلاح قانون تقویم آموزشی مدارس  - طرح بهره برداری صلح آمیز هسته‌ای
https://www.pana.ir/news/1305820

====================

طرحی در خصوص قانون سنجش پذیرش دانشجو و مصوبه کنکور و ... اعلام وصول نشده

----------


## Arnold

> این عادلانه نیست و ممکن هم نیست (با اینکه به نفع ما فارغ التحصیل ها میشه اینجوری و با رقبای اصلی که دانش آموزان سمپاد هستن در این صورت رقابت نمیکنیم) ولی چرا کسی که کنکور اصلی و متعارفش در تیرماه هست نتونه سر بخشی از ظرفیت رقابت کنه و شانسش کاهش پیدا کنه؟


خب اگه بحث سطح شرکت کننده باشه و همترازی بشه که به مراتب نا عادلانه تره

----------


## Arnold

> اگه اشتباه نکنم سال 86 یا 87 هم اینطور شده بود. ظاهرا آمار انتخاب رشته های غیرمجاز بالا بوده اون سال. یادمه اون سال در انتخاب رشته اول رتبه های تک رقمی و دورقمی قبول نشده بودن جایی به همین خاطر حتی پس از اعلام نتایج نهایی بازم انتخاب رشته گذاشتن


اینجا واسه کسایی هست که انتخاب رشته نکردن 
نه کسایی که انتخاب رشته کردن 
امار انتخاب رشته ام بالای 500 هزار نفره که اختلاف چندانی با سال های قبل نداره

----------


## Arnold

> تهران (پانا) - عضو هیأت رئیسه مجلس شورای اسلامی موارد اعلام وصولی را قرائت کرد.
> 
> محمد رشیدی در جلسه علنی امروز (چهارشنبه، ۹ شهریور‌) مجلس شورای اسلامی موارد اعلام وصولی را به شرح زیر قرائت کرد:
>   - طرح اصلاح ماده ۲۷ قانون مالیات بر ارزش افزوده  - طرح اصلاح قانون تقویم آموزشی مدارس  - طرح بهره برداری صلح آمیز هسته‌ای
> https://www.pana.ir/news/1305820
> 
> ====================
> 
> طرحی در خصوص قانون سنجش پذیرش دانشجو و مصوبه کنکور و ... اعلام وصول نشده


ببین اینا نمیخوان مستقیم با شورا درگیر بشن و امضای رئیس جمهور هم بی اعتبار بشه
احتمال زیاد تعویق میشه یا شورا و مجلس با هم به توافق میرسن که باید دید در نهایت کدوم غلبه میکنه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> خب اگه بحث سطح شرکت کننده باشه و همترازی بشه که به مراتب نا عادلانه تره


منظورم اینه که در این صورت اون کسی که هنوز دانش آموز دوازدهمیه و قادر به شرکت در کنکور دی نیست در صورتی که کنکور دی پذیرش جداگانه داشته باشه شانس قبول شدن در بخشی از ظرفیت رو از دست میده. هرچند این موضوع به نفع فارغ التحصیلایی مثل من هست که وضعیتم خوبه و در این صورت با رقیبان اصلیم که دانش آموزان دوازدهمی مدارس خاص هستن و اکثریت قبولی های پزشکی رو تشکیل میدن رقابت نمیکنم.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> ببین اینا نمیخوان مستقیم با شورا درگیر بشن و امضای رئیس جمهور هم بی اعتبار بشه
> احتمال زیاد تعویق میشه یا شورا و مجلس با هم به توافق میرسن که باید دید در نهایت کدوم غلبه میکنه


شورایی که در این دوماه دیدیم شبیه شورایی نبود که به خاطر دانش آموزا حاضر باشه با مجلس یا دولت کنار بیاد! ولی کاش اینجوری بشه

----------


## Arnold

> شورایی که در این دوماه دیدیم شبیه شورایی نبود که به خاطر دانش آموزا حاضر باشه با مجلس یا دولت کنار بیاد! ولی کاش اینجوری بشه


الان بحث جدی شده مجلس هم به فکر منو شما نیست 
به فکر قدرت و اعتبار خودشه ،اینکه شورا مصوبه مجلس رو ملغی کرده و خودش قانون گذاری کرده واسه نماینده ها مطرحه چون در ادامه شورا قدرت میگیره و مصوبه های این چنینی  بیشتر بیرون میاد ،و مجلس کم کم بی اعتبار میشه ،

----------


## Meti81

> اگه اشتباه نکنم سال 86 یا 87 هم اینطور شده بود. ظاهرا آمار انتخاب رشته های غیرمجاز بالا بوده اون سال. یادمه اون سال در انتخاب رشته اول رتبه های تک رقمی و دورقمی قبول نشده بودن جایی به همین خاطر حتی پس از اعلام نتایج نهایی بازم انتخاب رشته گذاشتن


من نفهمیدم چطوری ممکنه که رتبه های تک رقمی و دو رقمی اون سال مرتبه اول قبول نشده بودن ؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> من نفهمیدم چطوری ممکنه که رتبه های تک رقمی و دو رقمی اون سال مرتبه اول قبول نشده بودن ؟


به خاطر نوعی بومی گزینی و سهمیه و ... تعداد زیادی افرادی که خیال میکردن رشته خاصی رو میارن فقط اونو زده بودن و پنجاه تا انتخاب بعدیشونو خالی گذاشته بودن و ...

----------


## elhameli

حمایت اعضای فرهنگستان علوم از مصوبه سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی

اعضای شاخه‌های ریاضی و فیزیک فرهنگستان علوم طی نامه‌ای، حمایت کامل خود از مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درباره سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی را اعلام کردند و اذعان داشتند: در مصوبه جدید سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها، بسیاری از اشکالات قبلی از بین رفته و اگر طرح جدید به درستی اجرا شود، دارای مزایای زیادی خواهد بود.

*
خوشبختانه در مصوبه جدید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، بسیاری از اشکالات قبلی از بین رفته و اگر طرح جدید درست اجرا شود، دارای مزایای زیر خواهد بود:*

1- در آزمون سراسری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور چون فقط از دروس تخصصی آزمون به عمل می آید، در طرح سؤال می‌توان رفت بیشتری را برای هر موضوع در نظر گرفت و به جای تست‌های حداکثر سه دقیقه‌ای، مثلا تست های ۵ دقیقه‌ای یا بیشتر طراحی کرد تا داوطلب بتواند با تفکر بیشتر و منطقی‌تر و در صورت لزوم با انجام محاسبات، به سؤالات پاسخ دهد، نه صرفا با مراجعه به حفظیات خود به سوالات جواب دهد. این نوع آزمون باعث تقویت تفکر علمی در یادگیری دروس دبیرستانی و حتی دبستانی و توجه به مفاهیم و استدلال‌های لازم و مطالعه دقیق کتاب‌های درسی می شود (که قرار است بازنگری شوند).

 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

لینک خبر

----------


## reza1401

> حمایت اعضای فرهنگستان علوم از مصوبه سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی
> 
> اعضای شاخه‌های ریاضی و فیزیک فرهنگستان علوم طی نامه‌ای، حمایت کامل خود از مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درباره سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی را اعلام کردند و اذعان داشتند: در مصوبه جدید سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها، بسیاری از اشکالات قبلی از بین رفته و اگر طرح جدید به درستی اجرا شود، دارای مزایای زیادی خواهد بود.
> 
> *
> خوشبختانه در مصوبه جدید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، بسیاری از اشکالات قبلی از بین رفته و اگر طرح جدید درست اجرا شود، دارای مزایای زیر خواهد بود:*
> 
> 1- در آزمون سراسری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور چون فقط از دروس تخصصی آزمون به عمل می آید، در طرح سؤال می‌توان رفت بیشتری را برای هر موضوع در نظر گرفت و به جای تست‌های حداکثر سه دقیقه‌ای، مثلا تست های ۵ دقیقه‌ای یا بیشتر طراحی کرد تا داوطلب بتواند با تفکر بیشتر و منطقی‌تر و در صورت لزوم با انجام محاسبات، به سؤالات پاسخ دهد، نه صرفا با مراجعه به حفظیات خود به سوالات جواب دهد. این نوع آزمون باعث تقویت تفکر علمی در یادگیری دروس دبیرستانی و حتی دبستانی و توجه به مفاهیم و استدلال‌های لازم و مطالعه دقیق کتاب‌های درسی می شود (که قرار است بازنگری شوند).
> 
> ...


*اگه قراره هرتست ۵ دقیقه زمان داشته باشه یا باید سطح بالا (چیزی شبیه به تستهای مرحله اول المپیاد)طرح بشه که بتونه غربال انجام بده یا اینکه متوسط طرح بشه که دراون صورت باتوجه به وقت ۵ دقیقه ای اگه در سطح متوسط باشه خیلیها تستو درست میزنن.اینجوری دیگه  قدرت تفکیک تست کنکور هم مثل نهایی پایین میاد.بنابراین احتمالا همون حالت اول مجبورن انجام بدن.شورا مصوبه ای نوشته که هربندش بخواد اجرا باشه میتونه مناقشه افرین باشه.باید دید طرح دوفوریتی مجلس به کجا میرسه درنهایت*

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

تو کانال سبطی الان برید ببینید پیامای امروزو
ببینید چ بلایی سر اونایی ک رفتن هزینه ترمیم دادن اوردن :Yahoo (23): البته حقشونه سرشون بیاد.ادم این افرادو ک میبینه میخاد له شون کنه
چون دارن ب این مصوبه چرت دامن میزنن و کارو زحمتو مارو بباد میدن.مطمینم با حرفم موافقید
چون کارشناسا دارن میگن صبر کنید نرید ترمیم.تو دامشون نیفتید.
اون پیام اخریه طرف حتی نخواسته پولش پس بگیره.چقدررررر ادم ذلیل و حقیر باشه ک اینجوری باشه.ظالم تا ببینه مظلوم کوتا میاد بیشتر ظلم میکنه.
حرف اون نمایندهه خیلی قشنگ بود که گفت چرا چارتا خارج درسخونده باید برا مملکت ما تصمیم بگیرن
امروزم با این اخبار جدید ک اومده بیرون و ترمیم یکبار شده,, قشنگ معلومه که قصدشون فقط درامد زاییه. مواظب باشید تو دامشون نیفتید

----------


## kingnaser

سلام ؛ بچه ها دیوان عدالت هم جای خوبیه برای شکایت کردن و نتیجه گرفتن ؛ هرکس در توانش هست یه شکایت نامه تنظیم و به دیوان عدالت مراجعه کنه 

کلاهم الان نماینده ها توی حوزه هاشونن ، هرجوری میتونید اعتراض کنید به مصوبات کنکور1402 ، دست به دست هم بدیم و هرکسی چند دقیقه وقت بذاره قطعا میشه ایشالا

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> تو کانال سبطی الان برید ببینید پیامای امروزو
> ببینید چ بلایی سر اونایی ک رفتن هزینه ترمیم دادن اوردنالبته حقشونه سرشون بیاد.ادم این افرادو ک میبینه میخاد له شون کنه
> چون دارن ب این مصوبه چرت دامن میزنن و کارو زحمتو مارو بباد میدن.مطمینم با حرفم موافقید
> چون کارشناسا دارن میگن صبر کنید نرید ترمیم.تو دامشون نیفتید.
> اون پیام اخریه طرف حتی نخواسته پولش پس بگیره.چقدررررر ادم ذلیل و حقیر باشه ک اینجوری باشه.ظالم تا ببینه مظلوم کوتا میاد بیشتر ظلم میکنه.
> حرف اون نمایندهه خیلی قشنگ بود که گفت چرا چارتا خارج درسخونده باید برا مملکت ما تصمیم بگیرن
> امروزم با این اخبار جدید ک اومده بیرون و ترمیم یکبار شده,, قشنگ معلومه که قصدشون فقط درامد زاییه. مواظب باشید تو دامشون نیفتید


قصدشون درامدزایی بود که ترمیم یبار نبود قصدشون اینه که معدل پایین ۱۸ کلا از کنکور و دانشگاه خوب حذف شه

----------


## elhameli

رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش‌و پرورش گفت: داوطلبان کنکور که بخواهند آزمون ترمیم معدل یا نمره برای دروس دوره متوسطه بدهند، می‌توانند در مدارس *بزرگسال* منطقه خود ثبت‌نام کرده و *برای هر درس یکبار* در آزمون نوبت خرداد، دی یا شهریور شرکت کنند.

فارغ التحصیلانی که مدرک خود را *پس از سال ۸۴* دریافت کرده اند، می توانند از فرصت شرکت در آزمون ترمیم معدل بهره مند شوند.

زارعی در مورد افرادی که *پیش از سال ۱۳۸۴* دیپلم خود را دریافت کرده و قصد ترمیم نمره دارند و ترمیم نمره دروس پیش‌دانشگاهی نیز گفت که به دلیل نیاز به تطبیق دروس با دروس فعلی، آزمون برای این دروس به *مصوبه شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش نیاز دارد**.
*
*زمان برگزاری آزمون ۱۴۰۲ هنوز قطعی نیست*

لینک خبر

----------


## paariisa

سلام به همگی ، خوبین؟ بچه ها این مصاحبه آقای زارعی رو خوندم ، یعنی راست گفته نظام قدیمای بعد ۸۴ میتونن ترمیم بدن؟ من میخواستم برم آموزش پرورش اما خیلی میترسم ، آخه چند نفر گفتن رفتیم و گفتن نظام قدیما نمیتونن ترمیم بدن ، به خصوص که من چند سال پیش سه تا درس و ترمیم دادم ، حالا میترسم برم و یه چیزی بم بگن منم تا سه بشماری گریه میکنم ، حالا چی کنم برم یا منتظر بمونم؟

----------


## Akhansari

سلام من چند وقت پیش رفتم ولی چون رشتم ریاضی بود کلا بجای ترمیم درخواست دادم برای دیپلم مجدد مشکلی هم نداشت دو سه روز کار اداری داشت الانم دارم امتحانای نهایی رو میدم ترمیم هم برای یکبار هست هر درس اگر تو همون درس بخواین فکر نکنم ولی اگر تو درسهای دیگه باشه مشکلی نداره خیلیا اونجا بودن ترمیم امتحان میدادن تازه شاید بعدا محدودیت اونایی که دادین هم بردارن

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> سلام به همگی ، خوبین؟ بچه ها این مصاحبه آقای زارعی رو خوندم ، یعنی راست گفته نظام قدیمای بعد ۸۴ میتونن ترمیم بدن؟ من میخواستم برم آموزش پرورش اما خیلی میترسم ، آخه چند نفر گفتن رفتیم و گفتن نظام قدیما نمیتونن ترمیم بدن ، به خصوص که من چند سال پیش سه تا درس و ترمیم دادم ، حالا میترسم برم و یه چیزی بم بگن منم تا سه بشماری گریه میکنم ، حالا چی کنم برم یا منتظر بمونم؟


شما هم مثل من ترمیم رفتی و اگر فرصت ندن دیگه هیچوقت نمیتونی ترمیم کنی امثال ما حذفن از کنکور

----------


## kingnaser

> رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش‌و پرورش گفت: داوطلبان کنکور که بخواهند آزمون ترمیم معدل یا نمره برای دروس دوره متوسطه بدهند، می‌توانند در مدارس *بزرگسال* منطقه خود ثبت‌نام کرده و *برای هر درس یکبار* در آزمون نوبت خرداد، دی یا شهریور شرکت کنند.
> 
> فارغ التحصیلانی که مدرک خود را *پس از سال ۸۴* دریافت کرده اند، می توانند از فرصت شرکت در آزمون ترمیم معدل بهره مند شوند.
> 
> زارعی در مورد افرادی که *پیش از سال ۱۳۸۴* دیپلم خود را دریافت کرده و قصد ترمیم نمره دارند و ترمیم نمره دروس پیش‌دانشگاهی نیز گفت که به دلیل نیاز به تطبیق دروس با دروس فعلی، آزمون برای این دروس به *مصوبه شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش نیاز دارد**.
> *
> *زمان برگزاری آزمون ۱۴۰۲ هنوز قطعی نیست*
> 
> لینک خبر



اعتراض کنید به همه مصوبات کنکور1402 
ایشالا بتونیم کلا لغو کنیم همه مصوبات رو ، عزیزان چند بار گفتم دوباره میگم لطفا خواهشا به  نماینده ها  و دیوان عدالت اعتراض کنید تا به نتیجه برسیم

----------


## elhameli

> اعتراض کنید به همه مصوبات کنکور1402 ایشالا بتونیم کلا لغو کنیم همه مصوبات رو ، عزیزان چند بار گفتم دوباره میگم لطفا خواهشا به  نماینده ها  و دیوان عدالت اعتراض کنید تا به نتیجه برسیم


مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی از فرآیند بررسی شکایت در دیوان عدالت اداری مستثنا شد.

نمایندگان مردم در مجلس با مستثنا شدن مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی از فرآیند بررسی شکایت ها در دیوان عدالت اداری موافقت کردند.

لینک خبر

----------


## آریو

> مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی از فرآیند بررسی شکایت در دیوان عدالت اداری مستثنا شد.
> 
> نمایندگان مردم در مجلس با مستثنا شدن مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی از فرآیند بررسی شکایت ها در دیوان عدالت اداری موافقت کردند.
> 
> لینک خبر


امیدوارم بدون منظور این خبر اشتباه رو گذاشته باشید
رد شده این طرح
شورای عالی زر اضافه بزنه دیوان عدالت میتونه بزنه زیرش خداروشکرررررر

----------


## elhameli

> *
> خبر قدیمی هست این طرح منتفی شد*


مطمئنید منتفی شده ؟؟ تاریخ تصویب خبر مربوط به خرداد 1401 هست ! خبر منتفی شدنش رو شما دارید ؟؟ اگر منتفی شده باشه که خیلی خوبه ! راحت  میشه مصوبه رو لغو کرد !!

----------


## elhameli

> امیدوارم بدون منظور این خبر اشتباه رو گذاشته باشید
> رد شده این طرح
> شورای عالی زر اضافه بزنه دیوان عدالت میتونه بزنه زیرش خداروشکرررررر



مطمئنید رد شده ؟؟، من نتونستم خبر رد شدن رو پیدا کنم !! اگر رد شده لطفا آدرس بدید منم ببینم !
خود نماینده های مجلس در 29 خرداد 1401  رای گیری و موافقت کردن که دیوان عدالت اداری حق ورود به مصوبات شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و مجازی نداشته باشه !


«ماده ۱۲- *حدود صلاحیت و وظایف هیأت عمومی دیوان* به شرح زیر است:

۱- رسیدگی به شـکایات، تظلّمات و اعتراضات اشخاص حقیقی یا حقوقی از آیین‌نامه‌ها و سایر نظامات و مقررات دولتی و شهرداری‌ها و مؤسسات عمومی غیردولتی در مواردی که مقررات مذکور به علت مغایرت با شرع یا قانون و یا عدم صلاحیت مرجع مربوط یا تجاوز یا سوءاستفاده از اختیارات یا تخلف در اجرای قوانین و مقررات یا خودداری از انجام وظایفی که موجب تضییع حقوق اشخاص می‌شود.

تبصره- رسیدگی به تصمیمات قضایی قوه قضاییه و صرفاً آیین‌نامه‌ها، بخشنامه‌ها و تصمیمات رئیس قوه قضاییه و مصوبات و تصمیمات شورای نگهبان، مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام، مجلس خبرگان و شورای عالی امنیت ملی از شمول این ماده خارج است.»

با این وجود مصوبه دیروز مجلس، علاوه بر نهادهای فوق (شورای نگهبان، مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام، مجلس خبرگان و شورای عالی امنیت ملی)، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و شورای عالی فضای مجازی را هم از شمول این قانون خارج کرده است. 

خارج شدن این دو شورای عالی (انقلاب فرهنگی و فضای مجازی) از حدود صلاحیت و وظایف هیأت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری به این معناست که هیچ شخص حقیقی یا حقوقی نمی‌تواند به مصوبات این دو شورا در دیوان اعتراض کند و عملا نظارت بر این دو شورا غیرممکن می‌شود. 

لینک خبر1

لینک خبر2

----------


## asalshah

_دوستان یه سوال!زمین شناسی تو کنکور۱۴۰۲ اهمیتش مثل بقیه دروسه؟بنظرتون بخونمش یا حذفش کنم؟_

----------


## reza333

*دوستان در مورد ترمیم معدل ، یکی دو هفته پیش یکی ازمسئولان اموزش پرورش مصاحبه کرده بود گفته بود ترمیم معدل فقط در ماه شهریور و دی ماه امکان داره ،، باز یکی دو روز قبل نمی دونم همون ادم یا یکی دیگه از مسئولین اموزش پرورش مصاحبه کرده گفته خرداد هم میشه ترمیم معدل کرد . 



به هر حال بهتره بچه ها برای ترمیم معدل دی هم کمی مطالعه داشته باشن تا واقعا اگر خرداد اجازه ی ترمیم ندادن غافلگیر نشن

**امیدوارم تا اوایل مهر تکلیف همه چیز معلوم بشه .
*

----------


## paariisa

بچه ها سلام خوبین؟ لطفا اگه میتونید این کارزار و امضا کنید عزیزان . https://www.karzar.net/57651 ، فکر کنم ۵۰ درصد دیگه نیاز داره تا همگانی بشه و صدامون برسه .

----------


## Blueberry_

https://www.namasha.com/v/c5oBm8Kg

----------


## Kiarash1998

سلام دوستان
تکلیف کنکور 1402 کامل مشخص شده؟ من بعد چند سال میخوام کنکور بدم. این چیزایی که اعلام کردن قطعیه و دیگه تا کنکور تغییر نمیکنه؟ منظورم حذف عمومیا و تاثیر معدل ایناس

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان
> تکلیف کنکور 1402 کامل مشخص شده؟ من بعد چند سال میخوام کنکور بدم. این چیزایی که اعلام کردن قطعیه و دیگه تا کنکور تغییر نمیکنه؟ منظورم حذف عمومیا و تاثیر معدل ایناس


*سلام . ببین قطعی که خب رئیس جمهور ابلاغ کرده و سازمان سنجش و اموزش و پرورش هم در حال تدارک زیر ساختها و فراهم کردن آئین نامه برای اجرایی شدن این مصوبه هستن
تا الان هر چیزی که شما میدونید ما هم میدونیم . مثل حذف دروس عمومی و تاثیر 40 دصدی قطعی و دو بار کنکور در سال .
ولی اینکه چجوری خواهد بود معلوم نیست 
فکر میکنم شما رشته ریاضی هستید و میخوایید کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید درسته؟؟نظام قدیم هم باشید فکر کنم. اگر 1998 باشید یعنی هم سن من هستید و کنکورتون 1395 بود .
ببینید معلوم نیست که نظام قدیمی ها باید چه کار کنند و آیا برای شما ملاک 100 درصد کنکور هست یا باید دیپلم تجربی بگیرید و یا ....؟ 
در حال حاضر فقط 4 درس تخصصی را تستی و کنکوری کار کنید تا آخر شهریور همه چی مشخص میشه و آئین نامه اجرایی این مصوبه هم ابلاغ میشه .*

----------


## Kiarash1998

> *سلام . ببین قطعی که خب رئیس جمهور ابلاغ کرده و سازمان سنجش و اموزش و پرورش هم در حال تدارک زیر ساختها و فراهم کردن آئین نامه برای اجرایی شدن این مصوبه هستن
> تا الان هر چیزی که شما میدونید ما هم میدونیم . مثل حذف دروس عمومی و تاثیر 40 دصدی قطعی و دو بار کنکور در سال .
> ولی اینکه چجوری خواهد بود معلوم نیست 
> فکر میکنم شما رشته ریاضی هستید و میخوایید کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید درسته؟؟نظام قدیم هم باشید فکر کنم. اگر 1998 باشید یعنی هم سن من هستید و کنکورتون 1395 بود .
> ببینید معلوم نیست که نظام قدیمی ها باید چه کار کنند و آیا برای شما ملاک 100 درصد کنکور هست یا باید دیپلم تجربی بگیرید و یا ....؟ 
> در حال حاضر فقط 4 درس تخصصی را تستی و کنکوری کار کنید تا آخر شهریور همه چی مشخص میشه و آئین نامه اجرایی این مصوبه هم ابلاغ میشه .*


ممنون بابت جواب کاملتون
بله من سال 1395 کنکور دادم نظام قدیم. همین رشته ریاضی میخوام کنکور بدم دوباره. پس نیازی نیست منابع دروس عمومی رو تهیه کنم؟ حتی اونایی که برای نهایی باید خواند؟ چون میخوام حداکثر تا اول مهر شروع به مطالعه کنم

----------


## _Joseph_

> ممنون بابت جواب کاملتون
> بله من سال 1395 کنکور دادم نظام قدیم. همین رشته ریاضی میخوام کنکور بدم دوباره. پس نیازی نیست منابع دروس عمومی رو تهیه کنم؟ حتی اونایی که برای نهایی باید خواند؟ چون میخوام حداکثر تا اول مهر شروع به مطالعه کنم


*توصیه من ایسن است منابع دروس عمومی فقط برای سال دوزادهم تهیه کنید.و کتابهای امتحان نهایی که کل کتاب درسی را دارند تهیه کنید نه کتاب تست / مثل کتب فرمول بیست گاج 
البته 
برای عربی و زبان انگلیسی و آرایه های ادبی و دستر زبان فارسی کتاب تهیه بفرمایید .
زبان که پیوسته است و لغات دهم و یازدهم و حتی گرامر ش برای دوازدهم پیش نیاز است 
عربی که عین زنجیر از هم گسستنی نیست و باید دهم و یازدهم را بلد باشید کامل
در ادبیات نیازی به خواندن ادبیات دهم و یازدهم نیست . اما برای آرایه های ادبی و دستور زبان فارسی کتاب موضوعی تهیه بفرمایید چون پیش نیاز ادبیات دوازدهم هستند.

البته این پیشنهاد موقعی است که بخواهید ترمیم شرکت کنید و یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرید در رشته ترجبی . پس صبر کنید تا آئین نامه بیایید بینیم آیا نیازی هست تغییر رشته ها دیپلم مجدد بگیرن یا نه . اگر نیاز نبود نیاز نیست این کتب تهیه بشوند*

----------


## Itsmosser

خیر

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

بچه ها دیروز طرح دو فوریتی اصلاح مصوبه با امضای ۱۲۰ نماینده تحویل هیئت رئیسه مجلس داده شد .
آقای امرائی ، عضو کمیسیون آموزش ، توصیه کرده که این کارزار رو برای زودتر به جریان افتادن طرح و اعلام وصولش ، امضا کنیم . 
.
https://www.karzar.net/59655

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

این هم لینک صحبتشون ( لینک رو با اپ تلگرام باز کنید ) :
.
https://t.me/edalat_amoozeshee/5620

----------


## safer1

إن شاءالله این طرح حذف بشه . بدترین طرح ممکن برای کنکور ایران 

هنوز اینکه برای ترمیم معدل باید در همون منطقه ای امتحان مجدد داد که دیپلم گرفتیم خیلی سخت و وحشتناکه .

----------


## Amir Afshar

خب با این طرح بسیار درخشانشون منی که دانشجوام و میخواد کنکور دی شرکت کنم دقیقا کی باید انصراف بدم؟
اگه مثلا بگن یک ماه قبل کنکور که میشه اذر ماه من برم انصراف بدم
برای ترمیم معدل دیماه معافیت تحصیلی نمیخوان ایا؟؟؟!!

----------


## mahdi_artur

جزئیات اجرایی این طرح مزخرف چرا مشخص نشد؟
مگر نگفتند تا آخر شهریور؟!

----------


## Amir Afshar

> جزئیات اجرایی این طرح مزخرف چرا مشخص نشد؟
> مگر نگفتند تا آخر شهریور؟!


به قول معروف خرشون تو گل گیر کرده داداش
دو روز مونده به پایان شهریور و هزار سوال بی جواب بچه های کنکوری
سه چهار ماه مونده به کنکور دی ماهشون و هنوز از جزئیات خبری نیس
فقط و فقط اصرار بی مورد و بی منطق شورا مث بچه های پنج ساله یه ملتو حیرون کرده

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> جزئیات اجرایی این طرح مزخرف چرا مشخص نشد؟
> مگر نگفتند تا آخر شهریور؟!


اگه دعوامون نمیشه دوباره باید عرض کنم که خبرهای جسته و گریخته‌ای میدند افرادی که مطلعند از اوضاع شورا . برآیند اخبارشون اینه که هنوز به جمع بندی دقیق درمورد خیلی از مسائل ریشه‌ای مثل تعداد ترمیم ، وضعیت نظام های قدیم ، ناهماهنگی تراز های امتحانات مهایی هر سال با سال‌های قبل و بعدش و ... نرسیدند .

----------


## Arnold

شورا >ایجاد گشت ارشاد 
شورا >چراغ سبز به دانشجویان پزشکی درجه چند  خارج برای تحصیل 
در دانشگاه های ایران با افزایش ظرفیت به نام فقرا به کام پول دار ها



شورا >افزایش بدون زیر ساخت ظرفیت پزشکی 

شورا>تغیر قانون برای دور زدن نقل و انتقالات فرزندان  هیئت  علمی


شورا > و وضع اسفناک امروز کنکوری ها

آیین نامه ای در کار نبوده و نیست 
حقیقت اگر مجلس هم کاری نکنه 
بعید میدونم بتونن امسال اجرا کنن مگر منافع و رانتی که قراره ایجاد بشه اونقدر زیاد باشه که بازم اصرار کنن به این چیز

----------


## Niki - 402

کلا انگار خوششون میاد دانش اموزارو زجررر بدن  :Yahoo (21): 
بابا خو بیان این جزئیات کوفتی رو بگین دیگه اه
دیگه امروز 29امه . 
فقط اگه تا 31ام جزئیاتو اعلام نکردن و مصوبه رو برای سال بعد ننداختن...
حداقل برای ی بارم ک شده سر حرفتون وایسین :/

----------


## alibestfriend

فکر کنم قراره ساعت 23:59 شب 31 شهریور بزارن نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## علی۲

بچه ها درباره نظام وظیفه پشت کنکوری ها کسی اطلاع داره

----------


## alibestfriend

> کلا انگار خوششون میاد دانش اموزارو زجررر بدن 
> بابا خو بیان این جزئیات کوفتی رو بگین دیگه اه
> دیگه امروز 29امه . 
> فقط اگه تا 31ام جزئیاتو اعلام نکردن و مصوبه رو برای سال بعد ننداختن...
> حداقل برای ی بارم ک شده سر حرفتون وایسین :/



ولی از شوخی گذشته این مصوبه حتمن اجرا میشه پس اونایی که نگران اجرای مصوبه ان خصوصن *Niki - 402* نگران نباشن ولی این دوستان فکر می کنن این مصوبه به نفعشونه ولی هر یه نمره که تو امتحان نهایی کمتر میگیرن بیشتر و بیشتر با هدفشون فاصله ایجاد میشه

----------


## Hasann

امکان  لغو این تغییرات هست هنوز؟
زیر گروه ها کلا حذف شد الان؟

----------


## Niki - 402

> ولی از شوخی گذشته این مصوبه حتمن اجرا میشه پس اونایی که نگران اجرای مصوبه ان خصوصن *Niki - 402* نگران نباشن ولی این دوستان فکر می کنن این مصوبه به نفعشونه ولی هر یه نمره که تو امتحان نهایی کمتر میگیرن بیشتر و بیشتر با هدفشون فاصله ایجاد میشه


دقیقن. تنها خوبی ک داره همین دوبار برگزار شدنشه. ک برا ما دوازدهمیا مث ی کنکور ازمایشی میشه و برای پشت کنکوریا هم میتونه کنکور اخرشون باشه. اونم با فاصله ۶ ماه از کنکور قبلیشون
عمومیا خیلی کمک میکردن ب رتبه. حداقل برا من ک اینجوری میشد چون عمومیم قوی بود... 
ولی این تاثیر معدل واقعننن خیلیییی چرررته  :Yahoo (21):  

ب هر حال بهتره بازم درگیرش نشیم 
همش حاشیس

----------


## alibestfriend

> دقیقن. تنها خوبی ک داره همین دوبار برگزار شدنشه. ک برا ما دوازدهمیا مث ی کنکور ازمایشی میشه و برای پشت کنکوریا هم میتونه کنکور اخرشون باشه. اونم با فاصله ۶ ماه از کنکور قبلیشون
> عمومیا خیلی کمک میکردن ب رتبه. حداقل برا من ک اینجوری میشد چون عمومیم قوی بود... 
> ولی این تاثیر معدل واقعننن خیلیییی چرررته  
> 
> ب هر حال بهتره بازم درگیرش نشیم 
> همش حاشیس



یه پشت کنکوری اگر واقعن مصمم باشه هیچ وقت به کنکور دی راضی نمیشه بر فرض خود من اگر کنکور دی مثلن رتبه پزشکی ارومیه رو اوردم ((البته تو دی پذیرشی در کار نیست و صرفن یه خیمه شب بازی مسخره  درآورده شورا که مثلن ما هم هستیم ما هم برای مملکت تصمیم میگیریم)) حتمن تیر هم کنکور میدم برای پزشکی تبریز و این هم یعنی روز از نو روزی از نو

----------


## ha.hg

کتابا عمومی رو اهدا کردم و بخش بد قضیه اینه که عمومیا حذف نشه . :Yahoo (19): 
چه بی نظمیه اخههههههههههههه
واقعا کی تکلیف مشخص میشه

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

ساعت ۶ امروز همه چیز مشخص میشه . یا موسی بن جعفر ( عج )

----------


## alibestfriend

> ساعت ۶ امروز همه چیز مشخص میشه . یا موسی بن جعفر ( عج )


موسی بن جعفر (عج)؟؟؟؟؟!!!! این عبارت رو برای امام زمان به کار می برن
راستی ساعت 6 چه خبره؟

----------


## HUNDRED

*خدایا بسه دیگه*

----------


## CHARON IV

> موسی بن جعفر (عج)؟؟؟؟؟!!!! این عبارت رو برای امام زمان به کار می برن
> راستی ساعت 6 چه خبره؟


تجمع در شهر ها برای حجاب و ...

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> موسی بن جعفر (عج)؟؟؟؟؟!!!! این عبارت رو برای امام زمان به کار می برن
> راستی ساعت 6 چه خبره؟


مراسم تجلیل از پرنس چارلز هستش بخاطر خدمات شایسته‌ی مامانش به دنیا .

----------


## Kiarash1998

چرا هیچ خبری نمیاد؟

----------


## Amir.h.f

سلام خدمت برادر و خواهران گرامی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
من تصمیم گرفتم امسال پشت کنکور بمونم و هدفم کنکور تیر 1402 هست و به سختی تونستم خانواده رو راضی کنم که یه شانس دوباره بهم بدن.
حالا که این شانس رو بهم دادن دوست ندارم اعتمادشون رو خراب کنم و میخام نهایت تلاشم رو بکنم که انشالله بتونم تو رشته مورد علاقم تحصیل کنم .
من پارسال اصلا نخونده بودم ( اصلا ) به دلیل یه سری مشکلات خانوادگی و صد البته تنبلی و اهمال کاری خودم . و همش درگیر این بودم که کدوم منبع خوبه و هعی نقشه میکشیدم که از این کتاب میرم به اون کتاب و اخر سر هم هیچی نخوندم .
نمیخام این اشتباه رو امسال تکرار کنم و یه سری منابع از اونایی که دارم میخام انتخاب کنم و شروع کنم .
ریاضیم خیلی ضعیفه برای همین کلاس اقای ملاک پور رو از تلگرام دنبال میکنم
زیست هم میخام با اقای عظیمی پیش برم 
فیزیک هم از کتاب های اموزش شگفت انگیز استاد بزرگ شهریاری استفاده میکنم که الحق مطلب رو میکنه ت سرت
درمورد شیمی هیچ پیش زمینه ای ندارم لطفا راهنماییم کنید سه پایه میکرو رو دارم که خیلی تست هاش فضاییه و نمیخام ازش استفاده کنم . 
برای شیمی مبتکران چجوره؟ کلاس نمیخام ثبت نام کنم چون همینجوری هفته ای 10 ساعت کلاس باید باشم دیگه نمیرسم تست بزنم . 
درمورد شیمی راهنماییم کنید برم سر درسم 
از فردا منو تو تاپیک گزارش کار 1402 میبینید

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> ساعت ۶ امروز همه چیز مشخص میشه . یا موسی بن جعفر ( عج )


کجا گفته ساعت ۶؟؟؟؟

----------


## alibestfriend

> مراسم تجلیل از پرنس چارلز هستش بخاطر خدمات شایسته‌ی مامانش به دنیا .


از خنده روده بر شدم نمکدون
بیا پایین بابا 
سرمون درد گرفت

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام خدمت برادر و خواهران گرامی
> من تصمیم گرفتم امسال پشت کنکور بمونم و هدفم کنکور تیر 1402 هست و به سختی تونستم خانواده رو راضی کنم که یه شانس دوباره بهم بدن.
> حالا که این شانس رو بهم دادن دوست ندارم اعتمادشون رو خراب کنم و میخام نهایت تلاشم رو بکنم که انشالله بتونم تو رشته مورد علاقم تحصیل کنم .
> من پارسال اصلا نخونده بودم ( اصلا ) به دلیل یه سری مشکلات خانوادگی و صد البته تنبلی و اهمال کاری خودم . و همش درگیر این بودم که کدوم منبع خوبه و هعی نقشه میکشیدم که از این کتاب میرم به اون کتاب و اخر سر هم هیچی نخوندم .
> نمیخام این اشتباه رو امسال تکرار کنم و یه سری منابع از اونایی که دارم میخام انتخاب کنم و شروع کنم .
> ریاضیم خیلی ضعیفه برای همین کلاس اقای ملاک پور رو از تلگرام دنبال میکنم
> زیست هم میخام با اقای عظیمی پیش برم 
> فیزیک هم از کتاب های اموزش شگفت انگیز استاد بزرگ شهریاری استفاده میکنم که الحق مطلب رو میکنه ت سرت
> درمورد شیمی هیچ پیش زمینه ای ندارم لطفا راهنماییم کنید سه پایه میکرو رو دارم که خیلی تست هاش فضاییه و نمیخام ازش استفاده کنم . 
> ...


سلام . حس نمیکنی تاپیک اشتباهی اومدی ؟ به هر حال ... موفق باشی .
راستی یه سوال ، کتاب فروشی رستگار کدوم شعبه‌ش کتاب های کمک آموزشیش بروز تره ؟ من فقط شعبه‌ی چمرانش رو میرفتم که خود آقای اسدی‌پرور اونجاست .
شما از کجا میگیرید ؟

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> کجا گفته ساعت ۶؟؟؟؟


دکتر سبطی گفته

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> از خنده روده بر شدم نمکدون
> بیا پایین بابا 
> سرمون درد گرفت


هشتگ نخ و سوزن

----------


## alibestfriend

> هشتگ نخ و سوزن


من که نفهمیدم چی گفتی فکر کنم فقط خودت فهمیدی

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> من که نفهمیدم چی گفتی فکر کنم فقط خودت فهمیدی


و سایر دوستان . فهمیدنش سخت نیست ( نه برای همه ) خخخ

----------


## Amir.h.f

> سلام . حس نمیکنی تاپیک اشتباهی اومدی ؟ به هر حال ... موفق باشی .
> راستی یه سوال ، کتاب فروشی رستگار کدوم شعبه‌ش کتاب های کمک آموزشیش بروز تره ؟ من فقط شعبه‌ی چمرانش رو میرفتم که خود آقای اسدی‌پرور اونجاست .
> شما از کجا میگیرید ؟


چ ربطی داره کسی بخاد راهنمایی کنه همینجا هم راهنمایی میکنه :/
بنظرم انلاین سفارش بده هم قیمتش خیلی کمتره هم راحتتره هم بروز تره 
اما اگه اصرار داری حضوری بری بخری کتابفروشی جنگل خیلی خوبه ادرسشم هم اخر خیابون سعدیه . 
درمورد کتابفروشی رستگار یه شعبه دیگه داره تو پیاده رو شهرداری به سمت سبزه میدون اون فکر کنم بروز تره

----------


## moboer

> سلام . حس نمیکنی تاپیک اشتباهی اومدی ؟ به هر حال ... موفق باشی .
> راستی یه سوال ، کتاب فروشی رستگار کدوم شعبه‌ش کتاب های کمک آموزشیش بروز تره ؟ من فقط شعبه‌ی چمرانش رو میرفتم که خود آقای اسدی‌پرور اونجاست .
> شما از کجا میگیرید ؟


رستگار هزار تومن هم تخفیف نمیده، اینترنتی بخر حداقل با۲۰درصد تخفیف و ارسال رایگان

----------


## Amir Afshar

چه سکوت ترسناکی  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

پس فردا یو‌م‌الله هستس ، طرح اعلام وصول میشه و میره روی صحن .

----------


## MYDR

نمایندگان مجلس امروز به بررسی صلاحیت محمدهادی زاهدی وفا، وزیر پیشنهادی تعاون، کار و رفاه اجتماعی با حضور رئیس جمهور می‌پردازند.!

بروز رسانی 
- بررسی زاهدی وفا تموم شد، الان دارند الحاقیه اقتصادی وارداتی گمرکی رو بررسی میکنند،  خبری از مصوبه کنکوری نیست.
- تذکرات نماینده ها در خصوص مصوبه واراداتی بررسی شد.
- تذکرات نماینده ها به هیئت دولت هم خونده شد !

جلسه علنی بعدی 17 مهر ماه 1401 !   دستور جلسه اعلام خواهد شد !


همون طوری که گفته بودم به این یکشنبه و سه شنبه نرسید !

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

بله ، من هم دارم لایو میبینم . ظاهرا صحبت درمورد کود کشاورزی ، مهم‌تر از صحبت درمورد دغدغه‌ی ماست . ولی تا ساعت ۶ که هیئت رئیسه هم جلسه داره ، باید منتظر موند . 
فقط خدا کمکمون کنه

----------


## MYDR

> بله ، من هم دارم لایو میبینم . ظاهرا صحبت درمورد کود کشاورزی ، مهم‌تر از صحبت درمورد دغدغه‌ی ماست . ولی تا ساعت ۶ که هیئت رئیسه هم جلسه داره ، باید منتظر موند . 
> فقط خدا کمکمون کنه


جلسه تموم شد.
 بحث کشاورزی و تعرفه های گمرکی و ... همش به پول و لابی بر می گیرده که در جریان هست و براشون راه و جای بیشتر داره !
 هیئت رئیسه که طرح دو فورتی نمی تونه تصویب کنه ! پس تا ساعت 6 هم منتظر چیزی نباشیم و حرص و جوش نزنیم .اگر حرفی باشه مثل سری قبل که گفتند مفصل حرف زدیم ، بین خودشون حرف میزنند که امروز به قول این مجلسی ها حضور قلب نداشتند توی جلسه ! چه برسه به این موارد که له شدن بچه های مردم و کنکوری ها بخواد مطرح بشه و پیگیری بشه ! اگر شاهکار کنند اون های که قول دادند هفته کاری کنند ! ( که هفته بعدی رو هم بعید میدونم : چون اون های که این طرح رو خواستند استارت بزنند اراده کافی ندارند و طرح شورا هم که خوشگل داره پیش میره) .

----------


## MYDR

واکنش عضو هیئت رییسه مجلس به عدم رای اعتماد مجلس به زاهدی‌وفا سوژه رسانه‌های مختلف شده است.


خوب یعنی یکی نیست بگه از این دو دستی دیسلایک زدن آقای نادری برای مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بیا !؟  این همه چیز چیز گفتی به مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و غیر قانونی و دخالت در امور مجلس گفتی و از قانون اساسی حرف زدی ! چی شد؟ چرا این همه داوطلب کنکوری و خانواده های اون ها رو معطل خودتون کردید ؟

فکر کنم این رو یاد گرفتم دیگه که یوم الله با مردم رقم میخوره نه با نماینده های مجلس !

----------


## ha.hg

> واکنش عضو هیئت رییسه مجلس به عدم رای اعتماد مجلس به زاهدی‌وفا سوژه رسانه‌های مختلف شده است.
> 
> 
> خوب یعنی یکی نیست بگه از این دو دستی دیسلایک زدن آقای نادری برای مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بیا !؟  این همه چیز چیز گفتی به مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و غیر قانونی و دخالت در امور مجلس گفتی و از قانون اساسی حرف زدی ! چی شد؟ چرا این همه داوطلب کنکوری و خانواده های اون ها رو معطل خودتون کردید ؟
> 
> فکر کنم این رو یاد گرفتم دیگه که یوم الله با مردم رقم میخوره نه با نماینده های مجلس !


این‌مصوبه‌لعنتی‌فقط با‌اعتراض‌بچه‌ها میتونه‌لغو‌بشه.

----------


## skvskv

اخه الان چ کاری از دست ما برمیاد خدایاااااااااااااااا 
الان ماهایی ک ممکنه اگ تاثیر معدل قطعی بمونه رشته هامون از فیزیوتراپی و پزشکی برسه ب فرهنگیان و ... انصاف نیس
تروخدا ی کاری کنید اه

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

@mydr
طرح دوفوریت برای ملغی کردن تأثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی، در دستور کار مجلس
✍ احمد امیرآبادی فراهانی، نماینده قم 

?????? ‏موضوع طرح دوفوریت کنکور امروز در جلسه هیت رئيسه مجلس بحث شد. 
تلاش می کنیم ان شاالله هفته آینده در دستور کار قرار گیرد.

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

https://www.alef.ir/news/4010712042.html

نامه دکتر توکلی ( عضو مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام ) در خصوص باز نگری در مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ و سهمیه‌ی اعضای هیئت علمی .⁦◉⁠‿⁠◉⁩

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

https://t.me/drsebti/37700

صحبت دکتر سبطی درمورد سکوت امروز مجلس و امید روند کار در آینده .
( لینک با اپ تلگرام باز بشه )

----------


## skvskv

> https://t.me/drsebti/37700
> 
> صحبت دکتر سبطی درمورد سکوت امروز مجلس و امید روند کار در آینده .
> ( لینک با اپ تلگرام باز بشه )


ببخشید من به تلگرام الان دسترسی ندارم میشه یا ویسش رو یا اینکه خلاصه حرفاشون رو لطف کنین و بگین؟ ببخشید زحمت میشه براتون ممنونم

----------


## MYDR

> ببخشید من به تلگرام الان دسترسی ندارم میشه یا ویسش رو یا اینکه خلاصه حرفاشون رو لطف کنین و بگین؟ ببخشید زحمت میشه براتون ممنونم


چیز خاصی نگفتند، این که گفتند پیش بینی نمی کنند و نظرشون و جمع بندیشون رو گذاشتند برای چند روز دیگه ! ( دیگه ترسیده اون سری می گفت لغو لغوه یهو مصوبه شورا اعلام شد بد شد ) .
، دیروز دکتر توکلی نامه به رئیس جمهور نوشتند،و امروز اگر حرفی در مجلس زده نشده شاید چیزی بوده ک ایشون تشخیص نداده و متوجه نشدند و بیشتر مجلس امروز درگیر این وزیر وزارت کار رفاه تعاون و... بوده !    گفتند صبر کردیم این چند روز هم روش.

----------


## MYDR

نامه ای گفتند هم دکتر توکلی به رئیس جمهور نوشته این هست :




> به گزارش الف متن این نامه بدین شرح است:
> جناب آقای دکتر رئیسی
> رئیس محترم جمهور
> سلام علیکم
> سازمان  مردم نهاد دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت بر خود لازم می داند که از تصمیم شورا  در لغو امتیاز انتقال فرزندان هیات علمی از شهری به شهری و از رشته ای به  رشته ای دیگر از شما و اعضای حامی عدالت تشکر کند. این اقدام، تبعیض فاحشی  را سبب می شد و حتی با دست آویز ساختن آن، امتیازات فراتر از آن مصوبه را  نیز برای فرزندان آنها فراهم می ساخت.
> مطمئناً این تصمیم شجاعانه گام  مهمی در رفع تبعیضات ناروای آموزشی است. وجود تبعیضات آموزشی، نابرابری  موجود را افزایش می دهد و چرخه فقر را پایدار می سازد. حرکت به سوی عدالت  آموزشی از نیازهای حیاتی و فوری جامعه فعلی ایران به شمار می‌آید و از شما و  دیگر اعضای شورا انتظار می رود که با ورود هر چه سریعتر به اصلاح سایر  سهمیه های غیر ضروری که در این شورا تصویب شده است، این مسیر مبارک را به  سرانجام برسانند.
> همچنین بار دیگر تاکید می نمایم که مصوبه سیاست ها و  ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی مصوب این شورا با  مخالفت قاطبه کنکوری ها، نیاز به اصلاح و بازنگری جدی دارد و با توجه به  مخالفت اکثریت نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی، اجرای عجولانه آن به گفته مرکز  بررسی های استراتژیک نهاد ریاست جمهوری، می تواند پیامدهای ناگوار امنیتی و  اجتماعی داشته باشد.
> از شما انتظار می رود کوشش عدالت خواهانه خویش را برای حل مشکل مذکور بیشتر بفرمایید.
> 
> ...

----------


## MYDR

> @mydr
> طرح دوفوریت برای ملغی کردن تأثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی، در دستور کار مجلس
> ✍ احمد امیرآبادی فراهانی، نماینده قم 
> 
> ?????? ‏موضوع طرح دوفوریت کنکور امروز در جلسه هیت رئيسه مجلس بحث شد. 
> تلاش می کنیم ان شاالله هفته آینده در دستور کار قرار گیرد.


سلام، همونطوری که گفته بودم : اگر جدیت داشته باشند و بخوان حرکتی انجام بدند نهایتا امروز توی هیئت رئیسه خودشون باز می شینند مثل سری قبل حرف میزنند !

حالا چند نکته به ذهنم میرسه :
 سری قبل که حرف زده بودند قرار گذاشتند که مثلا رئیس مجلس با شورا یه سلام و مشور و گپ و گفتگوی داشته باشند تا این موضوع رو حل کنند ! ولی خبری نشد تا این جلسه این هفته ! پس یا صحبتی نکردند اوشون، یا صحبت کردند ولی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ها محل نزاشتن و همون روال قلدر معابانه جلو رفتند که کسی نمی تونه مصوبه های مارو لغو کنه و این حرفها !
 امروز هم این وزیر رو با اختلاف 1 رای ردش کردند !  اگر نماینده ها رای کافی ندند به این طرح و اون طوری که بچه ها الان انتظار دارند ( انتظاری مثل این یکی بگه کنکور 1402شرط معدل مثبت و تمام تکلیفشون روشن بشه ) چیزی تغییر نمی کنه و دیگه برای همیشه این مصوبه باقی میمونه و صبر پیشه کردن که مثلا کنکور اجرا بشه و بعدش بدی ها و مشکلات بیاد مطرح بشه بعدش لغو میشه هم دیگه خیلی دور از ذهن هست چون تا این 9  10 ماه آینده این مصوبه گسترده تر میشه و به اصطلاح خودش رو میگیره و دیگه خام نیست و براش تبصره ماده میدن بیرون . حالا این آقای فراهانی گفته که سعی میکنیم هفته آینده در صحن مطرح بشه ! تمام نگاه ها به این هست که نماینده ها رای بدند یا ندند و اون طرح دو فوریتی باید جامعیت داشته باشه( ابطال مصوبه شورا و اصلاح و پیگیری از طریق مجلس ) وگرنه یه طرح دو فوریتی مثل اصلاح مصوبه خودش کلی قانون رو جابجا میکنه و تا بخواد بیاد اصلاح بشه و بره برای اجرا این یه سال دیگه گذشته !!!

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام، همونطوری که گفته بودم : اگر جدیت داشته باشند و بخوان حرکتی انجام بدند نهایتا امروز توی هیئت رئیسه خودشون باز می شینند مثل سری قبل حرف میزنند !
> 
> حالا چند نکته به ذهنم میرسه :
>  سری قبل که حرف زده بودند قرار گذاشتند که مثلا رئیس مجلس با شورا یه سلام و مشور و گپ و گفتگوی داشته باشند تا این موضوع رو حل کنند ! ولی خبری نشد تا این جلسه این هفته ! پس یا صحبتی نکردند اوشون، یا صحبت کردند ولی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ها محل نزاشتن و همون روال قلدر معابانه جلو رفتند که کسی نمی تونه مصوبه های مارو لغو کنه و این حرفها !
>  امروز هم این وزیر رو با اختلاف 1 رای ردش کردند !  اگر نماینده ها رای کافی ندند به این طرح و اون طوری که بچه ها الان انتظار دارند ( انتظاری مثل این یکی بگه کنکور 1402شرط معدل مثبت و تمام تکلیفشون روشن بشه ) چیزی تغییر نمی کنه و دیگه برای همیشه این مصوبه باقی میمونه و صبر پیشه کردن که مثلا کنکور اجرا بشه و بعدش بدی ها و مشکلات بیاد مطرح بشه بعدش لغو میشه هم دیگه خیلی دور از ذهن هست چون تا این 9  10 ماه آینده این مصوبه گسترده تر میشه و به اصطلاح خودش رو میگیره و دیگه خام نیست و براش تبصره ماده میدن بیرون . حالا این آقای فراهانی گفته که سعی میکنیم هفته آینده در صحن مطرح بشه ! تمام نگاه ها به این هست که نماینده ها رای بدند یا ندند و اون طرح دو فوریتی باید جامعیت داشته باشه( ابطال مصوبه شورا و اصلاح و پیگیری از طریق مجلس ) وگرنه یه طرح دو فوریتی مثل اصلاح مصوبه خودش کلی قانون رو جابجا میکنه و تا بخواد بیاد اصلاح بشه و بره برای اجرا این یه سال دیگه گذشته !!!


سلام .
کاملا و منطقا درست میفرمایید .

امیدوارم تمام حدسمون که خلاصه‌ش خرید وقت برای شوراست ، غلط باشه و واقعا لغوش کننپ .

----------


## kingnaser

سلام مجدد به همه بازدیدکنندگان این تاپیک ؛ بچه ها با همه تفاسیر و حدس و گمان ها ؛ بازم تا میتونید توی این فرصت باقی مونده به نمایندگان مجلس شهرخودتون و حتی شهرهای دیگه پیام بدید و یا به دفاترشون توی شهرخودتون نامه بزنید ایشالا که این مصوبه توی مجلس با طرح دو فوریتی لغو میشه

----------


## Barca

> سلام، همونطوری که گفته بودم : اگر جدیت داشته باشند و بخوان حرکتی انجام بدند نهایتا امروز توی هیئت رئیسه خودشون باز می شینند مثل سری قبل حرف میزنند !
> 
> حالا چند نکته به ذهنم میرسه :
>  سری قبل که حرف زده بودند قرار گذاشتند که مثلا رئیس مجلس با شورا یه سلام و مشور و گپ و گفتگوی داشته باشند تا این موضوع رو حل کنند ! ولی خبری نشد تا این جلسه این هفته ! پس یا صحبتی نکردند اوشون، یا صحبت کردند ولی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ها محل نزاشتن و همون روال قلدر معابانه جلو رفتند که کسی نمی تونه مصوبه های مارو لغو کنه و این حرفها !
>  امروز هم این وزیر رو با اختلاف 1 رای ردش کردند !  اگر نماینده ها رای کافی ندند به این طرح و اون طوری که بچه ها الان انتظار دارند ( انتظاری مثل این یکی بگه کنکور 1402شرط معدل مثبت و تمام تکلیفشون روشن بشه ) چیزی تغییر نمی کنه و دیگه برای همیشه این مصوبه باقی میمونه و صبر پیشه کردن که مثلا کنکور اجرا بشه و بعدش بدی ها و مشکلات بیاد مطرح بشه بعدش لغو میشه هم دیگه خیلی دور از ذهن هست چون تا این 9  10 ماه آینده این مصوبه گسترده تر میشه و به اصطلاح خودش رو میگیره و دیگه خام نیست و براش تبصره ماده میدن بیرون . حالا این آقای فراهانی گفته که سعی میکنیم هفته آینده در صحن مطرح بشه ! تمام نگاه ها به این هست که نماینده ها رای بدند یا ندند و اون طرح دو فوریتی باید جامعیت داشته باشه( ابطال مصوبه شورا و اصلاح و پیگیری از طریق مجلس ) وگرنه یه طرح دو فوریتی مثل اصلاح مصوبه خودش کلی قانون رو جابجا میکنه و تا بخواد بیاد اصلاح بشه و بره برای اجرا این یه سال دیگه گذشته !!!


سلام .بنظرتون امکانش هست که طرح چهار پنج ماه دیگه بیاد و وصول بشه و رای بیاره و به کنکور ۴۰۳ برسه ؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام .بنظرتون امکانش هست که طرح چهار پنج ماه دیگه بیاد و وصول بشه و رای بیاره و به کنکور ۴۰۳ برسه ؟


نخیر چون همین امسال میرسه برای کنکور همین امسال!

----------


## MYDR

> سلام .بنظرتون امکانش هست که طرح چهار پنج ماه دیگه بیاد و وصول بشه و رای بیاره و به کنکور ۴۰۳ برسه ؟


این ها اگر اراده داشته باشند و ماست نباشند، در این طرح دو فورتی اولین کاری که می کنند (که باید بکنند و اگر نکنندجور در نمیاد ) این هست که قانونی قبلی مجلس رو احیا می کنند همون مصوبه 1392 ! و به نوعی مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی رو عقب میندازند ! ( که این بلافاصله پس از رای اوردن طرح دو فوریتی باید بره برای اجرا نهایت امر 1 ماه )  بعدش مرحله دوم میگن خوب حالا شورای انقلاب فرهنگی هم از خودمون هست به هر حال یه سفره ای پهن و ..... ! یه سری حرفها زدند این حرفها رو ببینیم چی هست ! از این حرفهای شورا هم یه چندتا قانون به کنکور اضافه می کنند و از طریق مجلس میره برای ابلاغ و اجرا ! این بخش میتونه تا چند ماه هم طول بکشه !  مهم ترین بعد این مصوبه شرط معدل هست ! اگر شرط معدل نباشه خود به خود خیلی از چیزها هم نیست ! مثل ترمیم مثل دیپلم مجدد مثل ضرایب جدید و... !
 اما در خصوص مدت زمانی که شما ازش حرف میزنید :  به خاطر یه سری مسائل دیگه نمیشه عریان تر حرف زد که بعدش مارو ببرند... !  اما فقط امیدوارم این مجلسی ها کار درست رو انجام بدند هفته بعد این موضوع رو بزارند اجرا و رای بدن !  این طوری همه چیز شیرین تموم میشه ! ( اما این ها بگن بله مصوبه همین فردا لغو میشه تا مهر قانونش نیاد نمیشه هیچ هیچ برنامه ریزی کرد و خوش بین بود !، حقیقت امر من به هفته بعدی مجلس هم خوش بین نیستم ( به افرادی مثل حتی نادری )  و خدا کند که خوش بین نبودن من اشتباه باشه ).

----------


## MYDR

> نخیر چون همین امسال میرسه برای کنکور همین امسال!


 فقط میتونم بگم خیلی نمیشه امید داشت و از طرفی نباید هم نا امید بود !  همه ما امیدواریم این مصوبه کوفتی لغو بشه که اعصاب و وران همه ما رو داغون کرده ! باید دعا کرد و از خدا راه نجات خواست!  خیلی به این آقایون نمیشه اعتماد داشت !

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> فقط میتونم بگم خیلی نمیشه امید داشت و از طرفی نباید هم نا امید بود !  همه ما امیدواریم این مصوبه کوفتی لغو بشه که اعصاب و وران همه ما رو داغون کرده ! باید دعا کرد و از خدا راه نجات خواست!  خیلی به این آقایون نمیشه اعتماد داشت !


مجلس امروزمشکلات آزمون وکالت رو بررسی کرده فکر کنم کنکور هم همین روزا بررسی بشه.

----------


## skvskv

نظر همه دوستان محترمه 
ولی همین الانش یکی میگه بنظرم مجلس رای نمیده و خوش بین نیستم ب افرادی مثل اقای نادری ...
یکی دیگ(نمونه اش خودم) میگم نه خب خیلیا با نمیانده ها حرف زدن و تا حدودی نماینده ها هم مخالف این طرحن و مجلس رای میده هفته بعدی ...
خلاصه کلام باید فقط صبر کنیم و ببینیم رای میاره یا ن 
الکی با شدن یا نشدن گفتنی ک نمیدونیم ذهنمونو مشغول نکنیم

----------


## MYDR

> نظر همه دوستان محترمه 
> ولی همین الانش یکی میگه بنظرم مجلس رای نمیده و خوش بین نیستم ب افرادی مثل اقای نادری ...
> یکی دیگ(نمونه اش خودم) میگم نه خب خیلیا با نمیانده ها حرف زدن و تا حدودی نماینده ها هم مخالف این طرحن و مجلس رای میده هفته بعدی ...
> خلاصه کلام باید فقط صبر کنیم و ببینیم رای میاره یا ن 
> الکی با شدن یا نشدن گفتنی ک نمیدونیم ذهنمونو مشغول نکنیم


خلاصه کلام :
نظر شما هم محترم، ولی دوستی ازم سوال پرسیدند نظرم رو به ایشون گفتم !
 من نگفتم مجلس رای نمیده ! گفتم خوش بین نیستم ( این که بخواد هفته بعد رسیدگی کنه خوش بین نیستم! )، این که رای میده یا نمیده یه بحث دیگه ای هست که هیچ کس نمیدونه !
توضیحات : 
 همین سبطی که مدام در 1.5 سال گذشته می گفت لغو میشه لغو میشه سری قبل هم گفت رئیس جمهور ابلاغ نمی کنه و فرداش ابلاغ شد، اگر خیلی دیگه روال بود و همه چیز در اون پشت مشخص شده بود ( و خبری داشت ) می گفت بچه ها خیالتون راحت مجلس حرکتی میزنه ! ولی ترجیح داد اظهار نظر در خصوص این مورد نداشته باشه !   
 خیلی ها با مجلس حرف زدند و... عطف به ماسبق هست ( از اون اولش که این ماجرا شروع شده ) همین طور بوده !
 یکم به نماینده ها فشار می آوردیم یکی دو نفرشون حرف میزدند ، فرداش شورا میگفت ساکت ! که ما تصویب کردیم کسی نمی تونه مانع بشه ! ( مثل کبگانیان .... ) .
 با این نماینده اون نماینده اون سازمان اون نهاد و حضورها بودیم و از شروع این موضوع با این قضیه گلاویز بودم و وضعیت و عملکرد نماینده ها رو هم دیدیم ! کلی اعصاب خوردی و حرص  و جوش زدیم !
 مجلسی های که تعارض منافع دارند با لغو مصوبه هم بی کار ننشستند !
   این رو هم باید به صورت واقعیت پذیرفت که مجلس اگر این مصوبه رو به لغو ببره برای حفظ جایگاه خودش هست و این بین نظرات مردم مخالف با مصوبه اهرم استفاده برای احیای جایگاه خودش هست ( در کل هر کسی به فکر این هست که اگر و فقط اگر کاری صورت بگیره به اسم خودش تموم کنه بگه بله دیدید ما کردیم ما نجاتتون دادیم، حالا این کارو هم بکنند ما راضی هستیم ) که اگر خیلی به فکر بودند همون سری اول طرح دو فوریتی موضوع رو نمیزاشتند به ایجا برسه ( حالا به هر دلیلی !  به نظرتون اون دلیل دیگه وجود نداره اون اشخاص  اون عوامل حل و فصل شدند ؟ )  اگر خیلی مطلع بودند امروز سخن گوی کمیسیون آموزش حرفی نمیزد که فرداش 360 درجه فرق در ابلاغ مصوبه رو شاهد باشیم اگر خیلی نگران مردم بودند کمیسیون آموزش منفعلانه یه جا ننشسته بودند و این طرح رو به جد پیگیری می کردند! نه این که برخی ها به فکر مدارس و دانشگاه های خودشون باشند !

یکی مثل نادری هم از قبل در کمیسیون آموزش بوده پس این اعضای جدید کمیسیون آموزش کجا هستند !؟  پس ادله های قوی و سندیت برای این موضوع وجود داره که نمیشه منکر اون شد و با این استرس و جوی که وجود داره و چون فقط دلمون میخواد مصوبه لغو بشه ،نمیشه فقط حسی حرف بزنیم و گذشته رو یادمون نباشه !
 این که میگم خوش بین نیستم هم به خاطر مواردی هست که دیدم، تعارض منافع مجلس، ارتباط مجلس و دولت، بحث رئیس جمهوری ، بحث مافیاها، بحث میلیاردها تومن پول، بحث ارتباطات سیاسی و لابی گری ها و.... !  همه این ها رو من باهم می بینم و نه فقط یه اسم مجلس و طرح دو فوریتی !
 به خاطر این موارد کار پیچیده و سختی هست که این های هم که در مجلس مخالف مصوبه هستند به این اراده و این مرحله برسند که آقا یه طرح دو فوریتی بزنیم تکلیف بچه های مردم روشن بشه.
 گذشته از اینها یک سال و نیم شب و روز خودم به شخصه برای لغو مصوبه جنگیدم و این حرفی که با بعضی از نماینده ها زده شده و اعتراض کردن رو که از روزای اول به دوستان گفته ام و اگر دیگه روی این موضوع صحبت نمی کنم چون شناختم دوستان کنکوری رو  که اکثر یا ترسو بودند یا حرف بی ربط( مثل اینکه این ها همش حاشیه است و... )، عده ای هم که بی خیال بودند عده ای هم مخالف بودند شهریور دیدند خبری نیست خیلی آروم و آهسته رفتند پی کارشون و درس خوندن !
 حتی این رو هم گفتم اونهای که با بی خیالی و مفتی طی کردند و فقط به فکر خودشون بودندکه برند درس بخونند و عقب نیوفتن ( حرفهای مثل این میزدند با اراده و تلاش میشد همه چیز رو حل کرد) و بقیه زجر کشیدند و جنگیدن مدیونشون هستند چه این مصوبه کوفتی لغو بشه چه نشه.
 اینکه باید صبر کنیم هم اشاره کردم در پست قبلی نقل قولی از آقای سبطی، این همه روزها امد و رفت این هفته هم روش ! ( اگر این مصوبه لغو بشه هیچ کسی به اندازه من خوشحال نمیشه ).
و اما این هفته منتظر بودن دلیل بر نا امید بودن نیست ( همون طوری که قبلا گفتم ) اگر تغییری میخواد ایجاد بشه: این هفته ببنیم دوستان با نماینده ها چقدر ارتباط میگیرند و چقدر پیگیری می کنند و چقدر صدای اعتراضشون رو میرسونند.! مثل قبل ها اگر ضعیف باشند اتفاق خاصی نمی افته پس به جای این حرفها شما در پی این باش دوستان بیشتری برای حمایت و پیگیری هم صدا کنی.

----------


## MYDR

> مجلس امروزمشکلات آزمون وکالت رو بررسی کرده فکر کنم کنکور هم همین روزا بررسی بشه.


  ان شاءالله تعالی.
  این آزمون وکالت برای سری قبل تر ها هم بوده و کار به دیوان و مجمع وکلا و این جور موارد هم کشیده شده بود و دعواشون سر نمره تراز و... بود !
 این هفته که هیچ !  باید هفته بعد دید  آخر وقت شنبه / دو شنبه خبری از افراد مجلسی ها میاد بیرون که بله طرح دو فوریتی مصوبه کنکور فردا در صحن علنی مجلس به رای گذاشته خواهد شد یا نه !
اگر خبر محکمی نیاد بعید هست که درا ین حیری بیری ها از زیر دست و پای قانون های و گیر و مگیرهای مجلس این مصوبه بخواد مطرح بشه !  واگر از قبل مشخص نباشه و یهو هم مطرح بشه ( گاز انبری برای این که فقط یه چیزی مطرح شد و رای نیاورد دیگه !!! ( کار شکنی ) ، برخی نماینده های مدافع بچه ها ممکنه دقیقا حضور نداشته باشند ! ما به تک تک رای های مخالف این مصوبه نیاز داریم که هرچه رای مخالف بیشتر باشه نفسی راحت تر میشه کشید.

----------


## MYDR

فکر کنم یکی حرفهام رو همین ساعت پیش به این نادری رسونده ها :  :Yahoo (4): 



https://twitter.com/ahmadnaderi_ir

حالا دیگه این هفته و اون هفته نکنید کار رو تموم کنید هممون خلاص بشیم!

----------


## Biomedical Eng

شاید پست یکم بی ارتباط با تاپیک باشه ولی به نظرم این پست لازمه اینجا
--------------

برای اینکه بدونیم چه کسانی توی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در اون زمان این مصوبه کنکور رو تصویب کردن یکیشون این آقاست: 

https://www.khabaronline.ir/news/168...A9%D9%86%D8%B4


فکر کنم این کلیپ گویای ماهیت اندیشه پشت این ممصوبه باشه و برای همین باید نهایت تلاشمونو برای درخواست از نمایندگان جهت طرح برای ابطال مصوبه این آدما بکنیم.

----------


## Parande

> شاید پست یکم بی ارتباط با تاپیک باشه ولی به نظرم این پست لازمه اینجا
> --------------
> 
> برای اینکه بدونیم چه کسانی توی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در اون زمان این مصوبه کنکور رو تصویب کردن یکیشون این آقاست: 
> 
> https://www.khabaronline.ir/news/168...A9%D9%86%D8%B4
> 
> 
> فکر کنم این کلیپ گویای ماهیت اندیشه پشت این ممصوبه باشه و برای همین باید نهایت تلاشمونو برای درخواست از نمایندگان جهت طرح برای ابطال مصوبه این آدما بکنیم.


یکم نه خیلی بی ربط بود

----------


## saber95

به هر حال انشاالله کنکوریای مظلوم و بدبختی که هیچ دغدغه‌ای جز ساختن آینده‌ی خودشون ندارن و صرفا برای دادخواهی و روا داشتن عدالت همواره فریاد مظلومانه سر میدن، قربانی سیاست‌های پوپولیستی مجلسی جماعت نباشن !

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

علی امرایی عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده بان شفافیت :

----------


## skvskv

ای کاش نمایندگان رای بدن این مصوبه کوفتی لغو شه با خیال راحت بخونیم

----------


## kingnaser

> ای کاش نمایندگان رای بدن این مصوبه کوفتی لغو شه با خیال راحت بخونیم


ایشالا 

*هرکسی این پیام رو میبینه لطفا به نماینده های مجلس پیامک بزنه برای لغو مصوبه ، لطفا و خواهشا اینکارو انجام بدین یه دقیقم وقتتون رو نمیگیره*

----------


## elsaa2002

فکر کنم برای سالای بعد لغو میشه

----------


## MYDR

> با سلام
> در اولین جلسه صحن علنی مجلس (فردا) پیگیر طرح دو فوریتی کنکور از سوی نمایندگان مجلس هستیم.
> طرح دو فوریتی می تواند خارج از دستور کار هفتگی مجلس بررسی شود.
> سه عضو هیئت رئیسه مجلس (نادری، امیرآبادی، حاجی دلیگانی) پیگیر اعلام وصول طرح دو فوریتی هستند.
> همچنین در حال پیگیری نامه دکتر احمد توکلی به جناب رئیسی هستیم.
> آخرین نتایج اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد...


چیزی که این آقای امرایی گفته در کل : یک شوآف بیشتر نبود !

طرح دو فوریتی می تواند خارج از دستور کار هفتگی مجلس بررسی شود. :  یک حرف چرت محض و بدون پشتبانه قانونی ! و اگر این طوری بود که همین سه عضوی که ایشون نام بردند که برای لغو این مصوبه و طرح دو فوریتی کافی بودند !  اصلا طرح دو فوریتی باید اعلام وصول بشه همین فردا که تا 48 ساعت بعدش بره برای کارهاش ! که تبدیل به قانون بشه با دو سوم رای نمایندگان !  اگر فردا اعلام وصول نشه برای سه شنبه اعلام وصول بشه یک شنبه هفته بعد ترش میره برای رای گیری !
آقای قالی باف، سری قبل از طرح دو فوریت سلب فوریت کرد و به یک فوریت معمولی تبدلیش کرد که شد این ! 

در حال پیگیری نامه به رئیس جمهور هستید ؟ باشید !  نامه های قبلی رو چه کردید که الان بخواهید یک جواب و حرف خاصی بیان کنید!

 در آخر خبر هم گفته اند آخرین نتایج اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد!  ( کمی بعید میدونم فردا طرح دو فوریتی رو اجرا کنند : چون اگر این طوری بود همین آقایون اطلاع میدادند که بله بچه ها طرح دو فوریتی میخواد اجرا بشه به نماینده هاتون بگید که رای بدند و فردا کارو تموم کنید !؟ ) 

گفته بودم خوش بین نیستم بخاطر همین مسخره بازی ها است یک بار مثل آدمیزاد و با غیرت بیان وسط بگن آقا فردا طرح دو فوریتی حتما مطرح میکنیم و نماینده بگن که لغوش می کنیم و تمام ! همون طوری که لجوجانه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی گفت تا شهریور کارمون رو میکنیم و اجرا میشه هر طوری هست که همین کارو کرد!

بعید میدونم این هفته خبر خاصی به صورت قوی !!!  مطرح بشه ! ( که طرح دو فوریتی اصلا مطرح بشه ! و بخواد به رای گذاشته بشه ) !
هنوز با با بیم و امید پیش باید بریم .

----------


## TheChernobyl

سلام عزیزان
از اونجایی ک بنده نظام قدیمی ام
ی انسان خَیِر و شریفی بگه از کتابای نظام جدید کدوماش تو کنکور سوال میاد؟
مثلا دوازدهم هم ریاضی داریم هم ریاضی و آمار 
اینا جفتشون کنکورین؟
یا ک زیستو براش کتاب کارم داریم اونم باید کار کنیم یا برا اوقات فراغتو مدرسس؟
یکی منو روشن کنه اجرش با صاحب صبر

----------


## MYDR

> سلام عزیزان
> از اونجایی ک بنده نظام قدیمی ام
> ی انسان خَیِر و شریفی بگه از کتابای نظام جدید کدوماش تو کنکور سوال میاد؟
> مثلا دوازدهم هم ریاضی داریم هم ریاضی و آمار 
> اینا جفتشون کنکورین؟
> یا ک زیستو براش کتاب کارم داریم اونم باید کار کنیم یا برا اوقات فراغتو مدرسس؟
> یکی منو روشن کنه اجرش با صاحب صبر



سلام بر شما.
  شما به راحتی تاشیف ببرید سایت سنجش اونجا یه فایل سیاهی برای اطلاعیه شورای سنجش و پذیرش قید کردند و به راحتی میتونید کتاب های نظام جدیدی که برای کنکور مطرح میشه رو مطلع بشید.
 امسال 40 درصد سابقه تحصیلی هست ! ( مشتمل بر 26 درصد عمومی 14 درصد تخصصی )  و 60 درصد کنکور ( مشتمل بر کتاب های فقط تخصصی ).
 کتاب های عمومی :   زبان  ادبیات دینی عربی  مطالعات بهداشت
کتاب های تخصصی :  زیست ریاضی فیزیک شیمی .

 کتاب تست که گرفته باشید اگر مطلبی از کتاب کار و اضافه لازم بوده باشه خودشون آوردند و خودتون رو هم خیلی در گیر نکنید.

----------


## _Joseph_

> این‌مصوبه‌لعنتی‌فقط با‌اعتراض‌بچه‌ها میتونه‌لغو‌بشه.





> واکنش عضو هیئت رییسه مجلس به عدم رای اعتماد مجلس به زاهدی‌وفا سوژه رسانه‌های مختلف شده است.
> فایل پیوست 102100
> 
> خوب یعنی یکی نیست بگه از این دو دستی دیسلایک زدن آقای نادری برای مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بیا !؟  این همه چیز چیز گفتی به مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و غیر قانونی و دخالت در امور مجلس گفتی و از قانون اساسی حرف زدی ! چی شد؟ چرا این همه داوطلب کنکوری و خانواده های اون ها رو معطل خودتون کردید ؟
> 
> فکر کنم این رو یاد گرفتم دیگه که یوم الله با مردم رقم میخوره نه با نماینده های مجلس !


*
سلام . از آنجایی که تصمیم  گرفته ام از یک سوراخ دوبار گزیده نشم خدمتتون عارضم که هیچ هیچ هیچ و باز هم تکرار میکنم هیچ اعتباری به اقایان مجلس نداشته باشید . این مجلس هیچ اراده ای برای حل مشکلات کلان کشور ندارد بعدش شما انتظار دارید بیاد یک مشکل پیش پا افتاده کنکور را حل و فصل کند؟؟
هیچ یادم نیست که در سال 99 که کنکوری رشته ریاضی بودم یک تنه تاپیک و توییت و کانال و کارزار و اعتراض و مراجعه به دفتر نماینده و ..... داشتم که کنکور نظام قدیم رو یکبار دیگر برای سال 1400 تمدید کنند 
قشنگ یادمه که اونزمان وقتی تویتر داشتم همین احمد نادری که رئیس کمیسیون اصل 90 مجلس بود که عالی ترین کمیسیون مجلس بود از نظر قاطعیت مصوبات و هر مصوبه ای میره اونجا باید بی قید و شرط اجرا بشه . 
تمدید کنکور رفت اصل 90 اما هیچ اتفاقی نیافتاد و سنجش زیر بار نرفت 
قشنگ یادمه در مورخه زیر که عکسش رو از خبرگزاری ایسنا براتون اپلود میکنم دی ماه سال 99 بود و تقریبا 6 ماه مانده بود به کنکور 1400 همین احمد نادری با پر رویی تمام در حال تویت زدن دلسوزانه برای داوطلبین کنکور 1400 بود و میگفت که قطعا کنکور نظام قدیم تمدید خواهد شد و عدالت اجرای میشود و از این حرفهای چرت و پرت که گوشهامون دیگه پر شده ازشون . 
باز هم کنکور 1400 نظام قدیم تمدید نشد .
الان هم بنده هیچ امیدی به این اقایون سیاسی ندارم . کار خودم رو میکنم . به شما هم توصیه میکنم کار خودتون رو بکنید . اینها به حرف من و شما اگر میخواستند گوش بدهند الان وضعیت مملکت اینطوری نبود . 
التماس اندکی تفکر 

*

----------


## _Joseph_

*خاک بر سر آن نماینده ی نا آگاهی که  کنند که قرار است توسط من اگاه بشود و از حق ام دفاع کند. 
خاک بر سر نمیانده ای که قرار است هشتگ ترند شود تا کاری کند 
خاک بر سر نمیانده ای که هیچ چیزی از مصوبه و تراز و معدل و .... نمیفهمد و باید من نوعی به جای مشغول درس خواندن بروم و امار و مدرک بدهم بهش بفهمونم که این مصوبه اونطوری و اینطوریه و تازه آقایان از صندلی بلند بشن برن تا مشکل حل کنند.
من دیگه خسته شدم از این مطالبه گری . 
تا کی؟؟*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام عزیزان
> از اونجایی ک بنده نظام قدیمی ام
> ی انسان خَیِر و شریفی بگه از کتابای نظام جدید کدوماش تو کنکور سوال میاد؟
> مثلا دوازدهم هم ریاضی داریم هم ریاضی و آمار 
> اینا جفتشون کنکورین؟
> یا ک زیستو براش کتاب کارم داریم اونم باید کار کنیم یا برا اوقات فراغتو مدرسس؟
> یکی منو روشن کنه اجرش با صاحب صبر


دوزادهم تجربی اگر مد نظرتون هست برای دیپلم و یا ترمیم و یا تاثیر گذاری در کنکور نظام جدید 
*زیست دوزادهم 
شیمی دوزادهم 
فیزیک دوزادهم 
ریاضی دوزادهم 
سلامت و بهداشت اجتماعی دوازدهم 
علوم اجتماعی دوازدهم 
دین و زندگی دوزادهم 
فارسی دوزادهم 
انگلیسی دوزادهم 
عربی دوزادهم*

----------


## TheChernobyl

> دوزادهم تجربی اگر مد نظرتون هست برای دیپلم و یا ترمیم و یا تاثیر گذاری در کنکور نظام جدید 
> زیست دوزادهم 
> شیمی دوزادهم 
> فیزیک دوزادهم 
> ریاضی دوزادهم 
> سلامت و بهداشت اجتماعی دوازدهم 
> علوم اجتماعی دوازدهم 
> دین و زندگی دوزادهم 
> فارسی دوزادهم 
> ...


قربون دستت داداش 
منظورم کنکوره هر سه پایه
ک ظاهرن عمومیا حذفه فعلن
بالاتر گفتن سنجش زده منابع مورد سوالو
چک کردم چیزی نبود در این مورد

----------


## Biomedical Eng

این موضوع یکم با بقیه قول های مجلس فرق داره ماجرا اینه که برای اعاده (شایدم عآاده) حیثیت (شایم حیصیت) خودشون تلاش خواهند کرد نه برای حل مشگلات دانش آموزان. 
با این مصوبه شورا اعتبار مجلس رفته زیر سوال و مجلسی ها برای اعمال نفوذ خودشونم که شده طرح رو پیگیری خواهند کرد

----------


## _Joseph_

> قربون دستت داداش 
> منظورم کنکوره هر سه پایه
> ک ظاهرن عمومیا حذفه فعلن
> بالاتر گفتن سنجش زده منابع مورد سوالو
> چک کردم چیزی نبود در این مورد


*دروس مورد سوال کنکور فقط تخصصی ها هستند و هر سه سال به جز زمین شناسی که فقط یازدهم میشه 
یعنی به صورت زیر

ریاضی دهم تا دوازدهم
فیزیک دهم تا دوازدهم 
شیمی دهم تا دوازدهم 
زیست شناسی دهم تا دوازدهم 
زمین شناسی یازدهم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> این موضوع یکم با بقیه قول های مجلس فرق داره ماجرا اینه که برای اعاده (شایدم عآاده) حیثیت (شایم حیصیت) خودشون تلاش خواهند کرد نه برای حل مشگلات دانش آموزان. 
> با این مصوبه شورا اعتبار مجلس رفته زیر سوال و مجلسی ها برای اعمال نفوذ خودشونم که شده طرح رو پیگیری خواهند کرد


*هیچ اتفاقی نخواهد افتاد.
مجلس شخصیت خودش رو با قولهایی که میده و بهشون وفا نمیکنه نیاره پایین . در افتادن با شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی پیش کشش مجلسی ها
که البته توان در افتادن با شورا رو ندارن . 
با این سخنان هم خودتون رو گول نزنید . هم در شورای انقلا و هم در شورای سنجش و پذیرش و هم در کمیسیون مجلس و هم در وزارت علوم و اموزش پرورش از مجلس و کمسیون اموزش نماینده ای هستش که نظارت کنه و رای بده و مخالفت کنه 
وقتی تا اینجا اومدن جلو یعنی هیچ اتفاقی نخواهد افتاد 
خود مجلس با اصل و بنیان مصوبه مخالف نیست و فقط بر سر سال مشکل داره که میگه از 402 اجرا نشه و سال بعد اجرایی بشه .
در ضمن 
مجلس خودش تصویب کرده تا زمانیکه سه سال اخر نهایی نشه حق تاثیر ندارید و.... و کمیسیون مجلس هم گفته بود باید تاثیر معدل گام به گام صورت پذیره 
شورا هم اومد گفت هم گام به گامش میکنیم و هم هر سال رو میکنیم و نظر مجلس رو اعمال کرد تو مصوبه . 
هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته و این مصوبه اجرایی خواهد شد . قطع به یقین .
من که خودم رو دیگه قاطی این ماجرا و سبطی که در حال نوشتن کتاب امتحان نهایی هستش نمیکنم.
همین سبطی که الان میگه کتاب نخرید و کتاب تستهای من رو حتما بخونید و کلاسای کاد باشید و .... و شعارش هم عدالته و میگه این مصوبه رو لغو میکینم و طرح دو فوریت و دو و نیم و سه وجب فوریت میزاریم و ....
همین سبطی بعد اینکه کتاب امتحان نهایی ش اومد بازار میاد تو کانالش با کد تخفیف پست میزاره که : بشتابید کتاب من  رو بخرید و جزو اهالی دانش و ادب باشید و درگیر هرز اموز و هنگ و حشو اموز نشوید . 
منکه به اینا اعتمادی ندارم همشون سرو ته یه کرباسن
چطور میشه کسی که خودش ذینفع هستش بر علیه خودش شعار بده؟
در ضمن در موقعیت فعلی که همه از تابستان دارن طبق مصوبه کنکوری شورا درس میخونن و کتاب عمومی نخریده اند و اصلا کتب عمومی دیگر موجود نیست و ....... در چنین وضعیتی که مدارس و آموزشنها و ..... همه و همه طبق شورا دارن پیش میرن . پیامد اجرایی نشدن این مصوبه به شدت سنگین تر از اجرایی شدنش هستش . اگر فردا بگن این مصوبه لغو شد . مطمئن باشید که مدارس عالی و موسسات و ... اعتراض میکنن و حتی دانش اموزا.
پس سرتون رو بندازید پایین . مثل 43 سال که انداختید پایین و کارتون رو بکنید.*

----------


## saber95

به قول لارسن اسوندسن(فیلسوف نروژی): یکی از ویژگی‌های تقریبا همیشگیه خطرهای بالقوه‌ای که نسبت به اونا هشدار داده میشه، اینه که چنان مطرح میشن که انگار گویی خطرهای بالفعل هستن! دنیا پر هست از خطرهای بالقوه ... ممکنه کسی شما رو هل بده و شما روی ریل قطار بیافتین ! ممکنه شهاب سنگی روی سر شما بیافته ! ممکنه تروریستی هواپیمایی رو که شما در اون نشستین رو هواپیما ربایی کنه ! با این وجود دشواره که بتونیم بپذیریم زندگی روزمره‌مون رو با احتساب رخ دادن چنین چیزهایی تنظیم کنیم . اما درنظر داشته باشیم اکثر خطرهای بالقوه هرگز محقق نمیشن و جامه عمل نمیپوشن ...!
کار جناب سبطی و امثالهم اخیرا در این مدت درباره حالا بگیم مصوبه ظالمانه‌ی کنکور(براساس موجی که هست) هم شبیه این چیزی بوده که به قول این فیلسوف نقل قول شد .
از اواخر تیر درگیر این پویش بودن تنها نتیجه‌اش این بوده که مرداد و شهریور و حتی بیشتر از نصف مهر از کف پرید ! مدتی که میشد در ابتدا با هدف ترمیم زدن یا اخذ دیپلم مجدد، همه دروس نهایی رو با تسلط حداکثری(نمره 20 کامل) جمع و جور کرد و بعدش نشست برای کنکور تخصصی با برنامه‌ی اصولی درس خوند .
در کل قانون بد خیلی بهتر از بی قانونیه؛ از یه برهه‌ای به بعد همچنان به امید مجلسی نشستن که نمایندگانش متمایل به سیاست‌های پوپولیسمی هستن، دیگه انگار دامن زدن به بی قانونیه! آخرسر هم متضرر اصلی همون داوطلبی هست که همچنان به امید مجلس نشسته ...
فراموش نکنیم که عوام فریبی از خصلت‌های این نهاد به اصطلاح قانون گذار هست .

----------


## reza333

> ������ #خبر
> ������ احتمال بازنگری در تغییرات کنکور/ نحوه برگزاری کنکور تا پایان هفته تعیین تکلیف می شود
> ������ حاجی‌دلیگانی، عضو هیأت‌ رئیسه مجلس 
> 
> ◾️ موضوع کنکور و مسائل مربوط به آن در یک کارگروه ۱۰ نفر متشکل از نمایندگان مجلس و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تا پایان هفته تعیین تکلیف می‌شود.
> 
> ◽️ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی امروز یک جلسه اختصاصی برای بررسی موضوع کنکور و رفع ایرادات و اشکالات مصوبه اخیر شورا در این باره برگزار کرد و در نهایت مقرر شد این موضوع در یک کارگروه ۱۰ نفره متشکل از ۵ نفر از نمایندگان مجلس و ۵ نفر از نمایندگان شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مورد بررسی قرار گیرد.
> 
> ◾️ براساس تصمیم اتخاذ شده در جلسه امروز شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، این موضوع باید در کارگروه ۱۰ نفره تا پایاین هفته جاری تعیین تکلیف و نتیجه آن برای اجرا از سوی رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ابلاغ شود./ فارس
> ...


*امیدواریم دیگه پنجشنبه بعد شنیدن یه دنیا اخبار بد و ناراحت کننده توی این چند مدت اخیر از این ور اون ور ، لااقل یه خبر خوش بشنویم. خدا کنه تمام این مصوبه لغو بشه . هم تاثیر قطعی هم کنکور دی امسال . اینها هر دو شدیدا ظالمانه و ناعادلانست و حق بخاد اجرا بشه باید هر دو لغو بشن .*

----------


## MYDR

خوب همون طوری که در پست قبلی گفتم وقتی یکی مثل امرایی میاد میگه " طرح دو فوریتی می تواند خارج از دستور کار هفتگی مجلس بررسی شود " پس یعنی طرح دو فوریتی در کار نیست که امروز مشخص شد همین طور هم هست ! 

وقتی به دوستان گفتم در روزی مثل تعیین وزیر رفاه صحن علنی مجلس رو نگاه می کردید دقیقا متوجه می شدید که این ها همشون باهم پسر خاله پسرخاله شدند مجلس و دولت ! و دیگه اصلا مهم نیست چی بشه ! فقط این دو تا باهم مینشون خوب باشه و اوکی باشند دیگه هرچی شد شد !  به خاطر همین هست که این ها طرح دو فوریتی رو کنسل کردند ! و اومدن گفتن امضا رئیس جمهور هست پس یه جوری باهم حلش میکنیم..... آقای شورا انقلاب لپ قرمزی گوگولی مگولی بستنی منو خوردی ! من باید قانون تعیین می کردم حالا اشکال نداره بیا باهم بازی میکنیم ! تو بیا من هم میام تو بگو من همون حرف های تورو میزنم به سینه قانون !

 آخه یعنی چی طرح دو فورتی بشه یه تیم 10 نفره 5 تا مجلسی 5 تا از شورا ؟ چرا این طرح دو فوریتی رو زمین زدند مثل سری قبل؟

   اون 5 نفر شورا که کار خودشون رو از برند و میدونند چه طوری حرف بزنند یک سال و نیم هست که روی این موضوع دارند به صورت جدی کار میکنند و کسانی مثل کبگانیان و عاملی پشت این ایستاده اند ! حالا 5 تا نماینده ای که 5 روز وقت صرف مشکلات این مصوبه صرف نکرده باشند اگر توی جلسه برند مشخص هست که حرفی برای گفتن و برشمردن مشکلات و نارسایی های این طرح ندارند که بزنند که اگر به رای گیری برسه بین همین 10 نفر فکر کنید نماینده که عضو کمیسیون آموزش باشه و با این مصوبه موافق باشه به خاطر تعارض منافع خودش (که دوستان خبرهاش رو هم شنیده اند) دیگه فاتحه همه چیز رو باید خوند.

  چرا الان این موضوع که میخواد عنوان بشه آقای مثل نادری ، همش میگه  رئیس مجلس !؟  میگه قالی باف!  چرا سری قبل قالی باف پیگیری کرد؟ چرا الان قالی باف به نمایندگی از مجلس حرف زده ؟ پس بقیتون کجا بودید ؟ خودتون کجا بودید که همش به قانون شورا چیز چیز می گید ! اگر قالی باف مخالف این طرح بود و به فکر ملت مردم ایران بود که در جلسه رای گیری به این طرح رای نمیداد که عاملی دبیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بگه سران قوا هم بودند و همه اون ها هم رای مثبت دادند !  بعدش دیدند مردم ناراضی اند گفتن بله انقلاب فرهنگی قالی باف رو دور زده ! مگر شوخی و مسخره بازیه ؟ دور زدن ایشون ؟ اون هم رئیس مجلس ؟ این رو به ذهن القا نمیکنه که رئیس مجلس ایران !!! رو میشه دور زد ؟ بگذریم، میگیم بله حالا شرایط هر طوری بوده هر طوری شده آقای ایکس رای دادند پس چرا جلوی طرح دو فوریتی اول گرفته شد ؟   الان که طرح دو فوریتی دوم میخواهد مطرح شود هم گرفته شد و فقط گفته می شود بله آقای رئیس حمایت کردند!  آقای رئیس پیگیری کردند، اقای رئیس به نمایندگی از همه رفتن اعتراض کردند و پیگیری کردند و... !!!!

خیلی بعید میدونم مصوبه رو لغو کنند خصوصا خصوصا بخش تاثیر قطعی معدل رو ! شاید یک سال با تاخیر اجراش کنند تا مثلا آموزش و پرورش خودش رو برسونه ! این جای داستان چه طور میخواد رقم بخوره رو خدا میدونه ! حتی من به این حرفشون که این هفته مشخص میشه و توسط رئیس جمهور ابلاغ میشه رو هم باورش برام سخته !  این موضوع سردراز داره این. یعنی انقدر زرنگ شدند؟ ظرف این سه چهار روز تعیین تکلیف میشه و توسط رئیس جمهور ابلاغ میشه ؟!  عجیب است غریبا.  اگر این طوری باشه هم برای بازنگری جامع و اصلاح کلی اون نمی تونه باشه ! به یه سری مسائل جزئی و محدود خلاصه میشه که مجلس جایگاهش حفظ بشه هم بگن خواسته مردم رو اجرا کردیم !

بازم با بیم و امید پیش بریم ببینم خدا چی میخواد.
خدایا خداوندا ملت ایران رو نجات بده !

----------


## Serram

سنجش واقعا خودش هم دقیق نمی‌دونه داره چی کار می‌کنه. من تو سامانه سوال سنجش این سوال رو پرسیدم که کسایی که سوابق سوم دبیرستان(همون دیپلم میشه) نظام قدیم رو دارن اما سوابق پیش‌دانشگاهی رو ندارن باید چی کار کنن؟ دوباره لینک مصوبه و ضرایب رو در جواب فرستاده نوشته اینجا کامل توضیح داده شده! برای سایر اطلاعات مثل نحوه ترمیم و فلان به آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کنید!

----------


## Biomedical Eng

از کمیته ده نفره مجلس و شورا خبری شد؟ 
تشکیل شده یا اعضاش مشخصن اصلا؟

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> از کمیته ده نفره مجلس و شورا خبری شد؟ 
> تشکیل شده یا اعضاش مشخصن اصلا؟


بله تشکیل شده ولی اسمی از هیچکدوم از اعضای طرفین نیومده هیچ‌جا .
تا پنجشنبه خبرنهایی رو اعلام میکنند .

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> بله تشکیل شده ولی اسمی از هیچکدوم از اعضای طرفین نیومده هیچ‌جا .
> تا پنجشنبه خبرنهایی رو اعلام میکنند .


ببخشید شما از کدوم کانال میخونید؟ میشه اسمشو بفرستین برام

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> ببخشید شما از کدوم کانال میخونید؟ میشه اسمشو بفرستین برام


کانال خاصی نیست . 
پیج توییتر آقای نادری و امیری و کانال آقای سبطی و امرائی .
بقیه‌ی موارد رو هم آقای مجید حسینی توی چت توییتر میگه گاهی بهم .

----------


## rezaamh

> کانال خاصی نیست . 
> پیج توییتر آقای نادری و امیری و کانال آقای سبطی و امرائی .
> بقیه‌ی موارد رو هم آقای مجید حسینی توی چت توییتر میگه گاهی بهم .


سلام اگر لطف کنید و خبری شد اینجا بگید خیلی ممنون میشم
متاسفانه نمیتونم تل وصل بشم از همه جا بیخبرم

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام اگر لطف کنید و خبری شد اینجا بگید خیلی ممنون میشم
> متاسفانه نمیتونم تل وصل بشم از همه جا بیخبرم


بله چشم . تمام تلاشم اینجا اطلاع رسانی هستش .
می‌دونم اوضاع نت داغونه . 
حتما بچه ها رو مطلع می‌کنم .
انشالله که خیر باشه و نتیجه‌ی این همه استرس رو خوب بگیریم .

----------


## MYDR

شورای انقلاب فرهنگی سه شنبه ها معمولا جلسه داره !
 این ها اگر با مجلسی ها امروز جلسه نداشته باشند، داخل خودشون یک جمع بندی انجام میدن که در طی این دو روز باقی مانده از هفته چهارشنبه و کمی بعید پنجشنبه ( معمولا تعطیل هستند) نشستی که مد نظرشون هستند رو انجام بدند.

اما تفاوت ها رو در بیان این مجلسی ها میشه دید :
حاجی‌دلیگانی، عضو هیأت‌ رئیسه مجلس



> موضوع کنکور و مسائل مربوط به آن در یک کارگروه ۱۰ نفر متشکل از نمایندگان مجلس و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تا پایان هفته تعیین تکلیف می‌شود.
>  شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی امروز یک جلسه اختصاصی برای بررسی موضوع کنکور و رفع ایرادات و اشکالات مصوبه اخیر شورا در این باره برگزار کرد و در نهایت مقرر شد این موضوع در یک کارگروه ۱۰ نفره متشکل از ۵ نفر از نمایندگان مجلس و ۵ نفر از نمایندگان شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مورد بررسی قرار گیرد.
> براساس تصمیم اتخاذ شده در جلسه امروز شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، این موضوع باید در کارگروه ۱۰ نفره تا پایاین هفته جاری تعیین تکلیف و *نتیجه آن برای اجرا از سوی رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ابلاغ شود*


احمدامیرآبادی فراهانی، عضو هیأت‌ رئیسه مجلس



> با پیگیری دکتر #قالیباف در جلسه فوق العاده شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی موضوع #کنکور مجددا مطرح ، قرارشده کمیته ده نفر ۵نفر از شورا ۵نفر از مجلس در اسرع وقت تصمیم گیری ونتیجه را* جهت اجرا به وزارت علوم وتحقیقات اعلام نمایند.*


نادری عضو هیئت رئیسه مجلس:



> دکتر قالیباف در جلسه امروز شورای انقلاب فرهنگی، به نمایندگی از مجلس؛ لزوم توقف مصوبه ناعادلانه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی را مطرح کردند و پس از بحث فراوان قرار بر تشکیل هیاتی ده نفره متشکل از نمایندگان مجلس و اعضای شورا شده که این مصوبه را بررسی مجدد کنند.  (  اجرا نامشخص )


همین چند نفر که عضو هیئت رئیسه مجلس هستند، یه حرف واحد در نتیجه ندارند بزنند ! و بعید هست بتونند جلوی تاثیر قطعی معدل رو بگیرند فقط نهایت امر این قانون برای اجرا رو یک سال به تاخیر بندازند و اگر مصوبه رو لغو کنند خواستگاه اکثریت داوطلب ها رو محقق کردند و به مردم توجه کردند و در غیر این صورت سایر اقدامات مسائل سیاسی و کش مکش های خود مجلس و شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بوده.
 عجب هست از این که این ها که این همه مردم خواستار طرح دو فوریتی شدند ولی هیچ اقدامی نکردند ! و حداقل آقای نادری که مدام به مصوبه شورا چیز چیز  می گفتند، توی حرف های این آخرشون مدام از آقای قالی باف صحب می کنند و حرفی از موضع سرسختی که برای لغو مصوبه و عدم قانونی بودند مصوبه شورا داشتند خبری نیست.
اگر الان به حقمون نرسیم هیچ وقت دیگه به حقمون نمی رسیم !  پس حواست داوطلب های محترم و گرامی باشه، اگر این رو به تاخیر بندازند، شاید ما که یکی دو سال آینده درگیر کنکور هستیم بگیم راحت شدیم ولی به فکر سایر بچه ها و داوطلب های آینده هم باشید ! پس فارغ از اینکه نتیجه این جلسه 10 نفره چی میخواد باشه ( که لغو مصوبه نیست ) به فکر احیای حق خودمون از طریق دیوان عدالت اداری باشیم و از این طریق این موضوع رو باید پیگیری کنیم !

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> شورای انقلاب فرهنگی سه شنبه ها معمولا جلسه داره !
>  این ها اگر با مجلسی ها امروز جلسه نداشته باشند، داخل خودشون یک جمع بندی انجام میدن که در طی این دو روز باقی مانده از هفته چهارشنبه و کمی بعید پنجشنبه ( معمولا تعطیل هستند) نشستی که مد نظرشون هستند رو انجام بدند.
> 
> اما تفاوت ها رو در بیان این مجلسی ها میشه دید :
> حاجی‌دلیگانی، عضو هیأت‌ رئیسه مجلس
> 
> 
> احمدامیرآبادی فراهانی، عضو هیأت‌ رئیسه مجلس
> 
> ...


چقد تو همه تاپیکا شما فاز منفی میدی ! قشنگ روح و روان منو بهم ریختی!! تا میام یکم امید پیدا کنم کامنتای شما رو میبینم ته دلم خالی میشه 

پ.ن: قصد داشتم مجدد شرکت کنم برای کنکور که بااین قانون مزخرف شورای عن فرهنگی  مواجهه شدم ! امیدوارم خدا بزنه تو کمر یک به یکشون مفت خورای مغز فندقی

پ.ن ۲: شکایت به دیوان وقت گیره و برای ۱۴۰۲جواب نمیده با شکایت به دیوان ممکنه این قانون چرت برای ۱۴۰۳لغو بشه همین

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> چقد تو همه تاپیکا شما فاز منفی میدی ! قشنگ روح و روان منو بهم ریختی!! تا میام یکم امید پیدا کنم کامنتای شما رو میبینم ته دلم خالی میشه 
> 
> پ.ن: قصد داشتم مجدد شرکت کنم برای کنکور که بااین قانون مزخرف شورای عن فرهنگی  مواجهه شدم ! امیدوارم خدا بزنه تو کمر یک به یکشون مفت خورای مغز فندقی
> 
> پ.ن ۲: شکایت به دیوان وقت گیره و برای ۱۴۰۲جواب نمیده با شکایت به دیوان ممکنه این قانون چرت برای ۱۴۰۳لغو بشه همین


ایشون کجا فاز منفی دادند ؟ 
فکر کنم حتی یک خط هم از نوشته های ایشون رو نخوندی ((((:
شکایت به دیوان وقت گیر هست ولی هنوز برای لغو امسال میشه بهش امید داشت .
به نظرم بجای غرغر کردن و گله شکایت کردن و ترسیدن ، بهتره شما هم تنبلی و ترس و ضعف رو کنار بگذاری و کمک کنی تا دست به دست هم ، این مشکل رو حل کنیم .
البته انتخابش با خودتونه . میتونید همچنان به غر زدن و خالی کردن درونتون سر دیگران ادامه بدید که من هم با کمال میل میپذیرم . فدا❤️(اموجی قلب رنگول رنگول)

----------


## MYDR

> چقد تو همه تاپیکا شما فاز منفی میدی ! قشنگ روح و روان منو بهم ریختی!! تا میام یکم امید پیدا کنم کامنتای شما رو میبینم ته دلم خالی میشه 
> 
> پ.ن: قصد داشتم مجدد شرکت کنم برای کنکور که بااین قانون مزخرف شورای عن فرهنگی  مواجهه شدم ! امیدوارم خدا بزنه تو کمر یک به یکشون مفت خورای مغز فندقی
> 
> پ.ن ۲: شکایت به دیوان وقت گیره و برای ۱۴۰۲جواب نمیده با شکایت به دیوان ممکنه این قانون چرت برای ۱۴۰۳لغو بشه همین


عجب روزگار نامردی است ! هوا بس ناجوانمردانه سرد است !
بیشتر جوابی نمیدهم.
و العاقبه للمتقین

----------


## MYDR

با ویس این آقای امرایی از 5 نفر یک نفر مشخص شد !  اون هم آقایی نادری ! که دیگه به صورت غیر مستقیم گفته اند بهشون پیام داده نشه !
در خصوص 4 نفر دیگه هم که گفتند اونها هم اطلاعات خوبی دارند.
 فقط امید وارم امثال آقای ایکسی که تعارض منافع داره ونماینده شهرستانی هست که مردم اون شهر هم به خوبی میشناسندش که خانومش مدرسه و... داره در اون 4 نفر نباشه !)
وقتی ایشون میگه مجلس همه کار خودش رو کرده ! یعنی تمام لطفی که میتونستند بکنند رو انجام دادند ! و وقتی میگه امروز برو بیا داشتن پس زمان جلسه به احتمال زیاد تعیین شده !* وقتی ایشون در ویس خودش میگه برای بچه های کنکوری سال آینده : سوال و ابهام ایجاد میشه یعنی کنکور دی ماه حذف شده ؟ یا نه سنگ بنای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی کوبیده شده ! و این ها میخوان از میراث به جا مونده از شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برخی هاشو نگه دارند مثل همین کنکور 2 بار در سال !   
 باید منتظر بود و دید آقای نادری و تیمش که تاثیر قطعی معدل رو فسادزا می دونستند و میگفتن یکی دیگه مثل من از شهرستان محروم تهران قبول شده و با شرط قطعی معدل دیگه نمیشه چه طور میخوان در این زمان احیای حق کنند !
  ان شاءالله به امید آزادی از این وضعیت.*

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

@rezaamh
دوستان ویس جدید آقای امرائی از اعضای دیده بان شفافیت :

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> با ویس این آقای امرایی از 5 نفر یک نفر مشخص شد !  اون هم آقایی نادری ! که دیگه به صورت غیر مستقیم گفته اند بهشون پیام داده نشه !
> در خصوص 4 نفر دیگه هم که گفتند اونها هم اطلاعات خوبی دارند.
>  فقط امید وارم امثال آقای ایکسی که تعارض منافع داره ونماینده شهرستانی هست که مردم اون شهر هم به خوبی میشناسندش که خانومش مدرسه و... داره در اون 4 نفر نباشه !)
> وقتی ایشون میگه مجلس همه کار خودش رو کرده ! یعنی تمام لطفی که میتونستند بکنند رو انجام دادند ! و وقتی میگه امروز برو بیا داشتن پس زمان جلسه به احتمال زیاد تعیین شده !* وقتی ایشون در ویس خودش میگه برای بچه های کنکوری سال آینده : سوال و ابهام ایجاد میشه یعنی کنکور دی ماه حذف شده ؟ یا نه سنگ بنای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی کوبیده شده ! و این ها میخوان از میراث به جا مونده از شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برخی هاشو نگه دارند مثل همین کنکور 2 بار در سال !   
>  باید منتظر بود و دید آقای نادری و تیمش که تاثیر قطعی معدل رو فسادزا می دونستند و میگفتن یکی دیگه مثل من از شهرستان محروم تهران قبول شده و با شرط قطعی معدل دیگه نمیشه چه طور میخوان در این زمان احیای حق کنند !
>   ان شاءالله به امید آزادی از این وضعیت.*


به آقای نادری خیلی امیدوارم ...
البته یه چیزی رو عرض کنم ، اگر تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه ، معنای دقیقش این هستش که ترازها و درصدها بدون تغییر باقی می‌مونند و عمومی ها به گنکور برمیگردند .
درمورد دوبار کنکور درسال هم ، فکر میکنم به این دلیل که توانایی همترازی کنکور دی و تیر عملا با برگشتن تاثیر مثبت نمرات ، غیرممکن میشه ، احتمال خیلی بالایی کنکور دی حذف میشه .

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

و مورد دیگه البته تاحدودی با یکمی خوشبینی و نیمه‌ی پر لیوان رو نگاه کردن اینه‌که حضور آقای احمد نادری که خودش عضو هیئت رئیسه‌ست و طراح طرح دوفوریتی هم هست ، معنیش میتونه این باشه که اگر باز هم توافق انجام شده ، به آروم شدن بچه ها ختم نشد ، آقای نادری طرح دوفوریتی رو وارد دستور کار کنند .

----------


## farzaddd

رییس جمهور کاملا به تمام مشکلات این طرح واقف شده تلاش کنیم مصوبه لغو میشه،ان شاالله

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> ایشون کجا فاز منفی دادند ؟ 
> فکر کنم حتی یک خط هم از نوشته های ایشون رو نخوندی ((((:
> شکایت به دیوان وقت گیر هست ولی هنوز برای لغو امسال میشه بهش امید داشت .
> به نظرم بجای غرغر کردن و گله شکایت کردن و ترسیدن ، بهتره شما هم تنبلی و ترس و ضعف رو کنار بگذاری و کمک کنی تا دست به دست هم ، این مشکل رو حل کنیم .
> البته انتخابش با خودتونه . میتونید همچنان به غر زدن و خالی کردن درونتون سر دیگران ادامه بدید که من هم با کمال میل میپذیرم . فدا❤️(اموجی قلب رنگول رنگول)


من نوشته هاشو خوندم و حرفم کلی بود نه صرفا این کامنتش ...
یذره هم امید نمیده که شاید لغو بشه ! 
من موافق شکایت به دیوان هستم(البته همون برج ۴که این مصوبه اومد باید می‌رفتیم شکایت نه الان !)  شکایت کنیم به  امسال نمی‌رسه مگه اینکه پشت این شکایت یه کله گنده مث رییس دیده بان شفافیت وعدالت باشه که شاید یه کارایی بکنن برامون ! وگرنه که دیوان هم حریف شورا نمیشه متاسفانه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> کانال خاصی نیست . 
> پیج توییتر آقای نادری و امیری و کانال آقای سبطی و امرائی .
> بقیه‌ی موارد رو هم آقای مجید حسینی توی چت توییتر میگه گاهی بهم .


آدرس ای کانال ها رو دارین

----------


## _Dawn_

> من نوشته هاشو خوندم و حرفم کلی بود نه صرفا این کامنتش ...
> یذره هم امید نمیده که شاید لغو بشه ! 
> من موافق شکایت به دیوان هستم(البته همون برج ۴که این مصوبه اومد باید می‌رفتیم شکایت نه الان !)  شکایت کنیم به  امسال نمی‌رسه مگه اینکه پشت این شکایت یه کله گنده مث رییس دیده بان شفافیت وعدالت باشه که شاید یه کارایی بکنن برامون ! وگرنه که دیوان هم حریف شورا نمیشه متاسفانه


حقیقت مهم تر از امید واهی هست!

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> رییس جمهور کاملا به تمام مشکلات این طرح واقف شده تلاش کنیم مصوبه لغو میشه،ان شاالله


رییس جمهور هیچ کاره س ...رییسی خیلی کاربلد و فهمیده بود اوضاع مملکت رو درست میکردمصوبه پیشکش! 
در کل اون دونفری که تو شورا هستن نفوذشون زیاده ودست اوناست همه چی  عملا رییس جمهور تو مملکت ما مترسکی بیش نیست!

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> حقیقت مهم تر از امید واهی هست!


من خودم حقیقتو چارماهه از کانال سبطی میبینم و اعصاب برام نمونده دیگه میام اینجا یه ذره امید ببینم که اونم بدتر گند زده میشه به اعصابم 
در هرحال من امیدم بخداست امیدوارم لغو بشه

----------


## MYDR

> به آقای نادری خیلی امیدوارم ...
> البته یه چیزی رو عرض کنم ، اگر تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه ، معنای دقیقش این هستش که ترازها و درصدها بدون تغییر باقی می‌مونند و عمومی ها به گنکور برمیگردند .
> درمورد دوبار کنکور درسال هم ، فکر میکنم به این دلیل که توانایی همترازی کنکور دی و تیر عملا با برگشتن تاثیر مثبت نمرات ، غیرممکن میشه ، احتمال خیلی بالایی کنکور دی حذف میشه .





> و مورد دیگه البته تاحدودی با یکمی خوشبینی و نیمه‌ی پر لیوان رو نگاه کردن اینه‌که حضور آقای احمد نادری که خودش عضو هیئت رئیسه‌ست و طراح طرح دوفوریتی هم هست ، معنیش میتونه این باشه که اگر باز هم توافق انجام شده ، به آروم شدن بچه ها ختم نشد ، آقای نادری طرح دوفوریتی رو وارد دستور کار کنند .


   ان شاءالله گلی که میخوان بسر ملت میخواند بززند خوب باشه و این یکی دو روزه ببینیم چه میشه .( پیش خودم فکر میکنم بشه برای هفته بعد ).
خدا کند ! خدا کند ! خواهر گرامی  اگر این تاثیر قطعی زهرماری رو که بردارن که همه چیزحل میشد ! 
حتی درس ها رو هم سخت تر کنند ! بگن آقا فرضا فلان درس ( مثلا درس ترم یک همون رشته ها برای رشته های پرمتقاضی هم به کنکور اضافه میشه ) این طوری هر چقدر سخت بشه بازم برای همه یکسان هست و قابل حل و از همه مهم تر قابل جبران و دست یافتنی ! ولی تاثیر قطعی چنان زهری داره که هیچ جوره حل نمیشه و نابود کننده است برای سال های سال!
در خصوص طرح دو فوریتی ! من نظر رو راحت بگم اگر محکوم نمیشم ؟ من دیگه بعد از این جلسه هیچ امیدی بهش ندارم، چرا ؟ چون اگر میخواستن طرح دو فوریتی رو اجرا کنند تا حالا میکردند و این مجلس با رئیس جمهور بسته و نمیاد طرح دو فوریتی برای شکستن امضا و طرح رئیس جمهور راه بندازه ! طرح دو فوریتی برای تصمیم و نظر رئیس جمهور رئیسی ؟  پس به خاطر چی بوده که مدام آقای قالی باف گفته من میرم صحبت میکنم ، من میرم حلش میکنم ؟ و چرا نرفت ؟ و چرا هیچ شد ؟ و چرا الان باز هم میگن نشست 10 نفره برای حل ؟ . ( کافیه یکی دو تا فیلم جلسات علنی مجلس رو از اول تا آخر بابت طرح ها و لوایح و سایر مسائل بین دولت و مجلس رو ببینید ).  آیا غیر از این هست ؟! اگر غیر از این هست یکی بیاد بگه چرا ؟!   ما هم با آب میو و بستی ازش تشکر میکنیم ! ( حالا یه سری ها بگن حالم بد شد و به اعصابم گند زده میشه ) .

----------


## MYDR

> من نوشته هاشو خوندم و حرفم کلی بود نه صرفا این کامنتش ...
> یذره هم امید نمیده که شاید لغو بشه ! 
> من موافق شکایت به دیوان هستم(البته همون برج ۴که این مصوبه اومد باید می‌رفتیم شکایت نه الان !)  شکایت کنیم به  امسال نمی‌رسه مگه اینکه پشت این شکایت یه کله گنده مث رییس دیده بان شفافیت وعدالت باشه که شاید یه کارایی بکنن برامون ! وگرنه که دیوان هم حریف شورا نمیشه متاسفانه


اگر حرف شما کلی بود که اوج کم لطفی شما را می رسونه و دگر هیچ ! ( هر چند که گفته اید پست های منو خونده اید ولی بعید به نظر میرسه همه اش رو خونده باشید )
یه ذره امید بدم به لغو شدندش؟  من میگم بعید هست که لغو بشه ! چه طور لغو بشه ؟ شورا کوتاه بیاد ؟ هرگز !  طرح دوفوریتی پیش بره ؟ نزدیک به هرگز ! دارید می بینید که چه طور شده ! 
اینکه نوع اصلاحش و جابجایی هاش الان خیلی مهم هست !  مثلا 1 سال دیگه اجرا بشه ؟ 2 سال دیگه اجرا بشه ؟ ( با این بهانه که مثلا آموزش و پرورش زیر ساخت ها رو ایجاد کنه ؟ ).
موافق شکایت به شورا هستید پس این موافقت رو نگه دارید ! تا تکلیف ها مشخص بشه ! ( حتی به نظرم بعد از این جلسات اگر مصوبه رو لغو نکردن اگر دیدیم جای داره راه در روی وجود داره به دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت کنیم ) . 
 ( موضوع دیوان عدالت اداری رو در پست های قبلی کامل توضیح داده ام !  دیوان حریف شورا می شود در موضوعی که ایجاد شده است ( که آن هم از زیر سر مجلس بلند شده بابت عدم صلاحیت ورود دیوان به طرح های شورا، آقایون تشخیص مصحلت خلاف سیاست های نظام اونو دونستند و رد کردند و به شورای نگهبان سپرده شده که گفته ام به شورای نگبهان تماس بگیرید به سامانه تلفن گویا بابت نظر بابت احیای حق ! این کارو کردید ؟ بعید میدونم ! ) 




> رییس جمهور هیچ کاره س ...رییسی خیلی کاربلد و فهمیده بود اوضاع مملکت رو درست میکردمصوبه پیشکش! 
> در کل اون دونفری که تو شورا هستن نفوذشون زیاده ودست اوناست همه چی  عملا رییس جمهور تو مملکت ما مترسکی بیش نیست!


 این نظر شما است ! قدرت و حکومت فرای این نظرها است ! خصوصا شورای انقلاب فرهنگی با همین رئیس جمور چنین مصوبه ای رو به ملت تحمیل کردند !




> من خودم حقیقتو چارماهه از کانال سبطی میبینم و اعصاب برام نمونده دیگه میام اینجا یه ذره امید ببینم که اونم بدتر گند زده میشه به اعصابم 
> در هرحال من امیدم بخداست امیدوارم لغو بشه


کانال سبطی همه حقیقت رو نمایش نمیدهند که بخواهید ببینید !  اینجا پر از امید هست !  این که منطقی و عقلانی مشکلات رو ببینیم و منتظر این و اون نباشیم که تفسیر کنند برامون که جهت دهی منافع شخضی و تیمی و حذبی خودشون در اون ها نهفته است !   اینجا امید هست به تلاش !؟   شما هرجا رفتید اگر تیمی 50 نفره متحد بابت موضوع کنکور دیدید به من هم خبر بدید !  هر کسی فقط دنبال دلخواه و مطلوب خودش هست و بقیه هم براشون مهم نیستند ! امید وقتی به وجود میاد که خودتون امید داشته باشید و ایمان داشته باشید به کاری که میکنید نه اینکه ببینید دیگران اگر خلاف نظر و میل شما چیزی گفتند عصبی بشید و... !
 بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم اصلا نظرهای منو نخونید و در بخش تنظیمات ، در بلاک لیست قرار بدید تا نظرات من برای شما نشون داده نشه ، تا حداقل این چند روز نتیجه این کبری صغری چیدن آقایون 10 نفره و نتیجه اون مشخص بشه !




> حقیقت مهم تر از امید واهی هست!


 آفرین بر شما آدم درست و با درک.

----------


## joodii

کسی می‌دونه برا ترمیم ن قدیم ،اصل مدرک دیپلم لازمه یا اصل پیش دانشگاهی یا هردو ؟
اگه ترمیم خرداد قطعی بشه ،زمان ثبت نامش رو سنجش اعلام می‌کنه یا خودت باید از آموزش پرورش پیگیر بشی؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> کسی می‌دونه برا ترمیم ن قدیم ،اصل مدرک دیپلم لازمه یا اصل پیش دانشگاهی یا هردو ؟
> اگه ترمیم خرداد قطعی بشه ،زمان ثبت نامش رو سنجش اعلام می‌کنه یا خودت باید از آموزش پرورش پیگیر بشی؟


آموزش پرورش های هر شهری یه چیزی میخوانن اصولی و روتین نیست. شما هردوشو دم دست نگه دار. 
معدل و نمره نهایی و هرچیزی که به سوابق تحصیلی متوسطه مربوط باشه و همینطور ترمیم نمراتت فقط به آموزش پرورش مربوط میشه نه به سنجش.

----------


## joodii

خب دانشگاه هم اصل مدارکو میخواد گفته تا آخر نیمسال اول باید اصلشو بیارین میخواستم ببینم اگه ثبت نام ترمیم ،تا قبل نیمسال اول باشه ،یجور دانشگاهو تا اون موقع دور بزنم

----------


## Fawzi

> خب دانشگاه هم اصل مدارکو میخواد گفته تا آخر نیمسال اول باید اصلشو بیارین میخواستم ببینم اگه ثبت نام ترمیم ،تا قبل نیمسال اول باشه ،یجور دانشگاهو تا اون موقع دور بزنم


دور زدناتو دوس دارم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## joodii

> دور زدناتو دوس دارم


شاعر در همین زمینه میفرماید :Yahoo (4): 
سعدی ،چو جورش میبری نزدیک او دیگر مرو
ای بی بصر، من میروم ،او می‌کشد قلاب را
(حالا به جای (( ای بی بصر))، از الفاظ قشنگ دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (638):  هم میتونی استفاده کنی :Yahoo (4):  )
ینی هر سمتی میری،از یه سمت دیه احضارت میکنن
ف.ازی دارم خل میییشم باورکن

----------


## Fawzi

> شاعر در همین زمینه میفرماید
> سعدی ،چو جورش میبری نزدیک او دیگر مرو
> ای بی بصر، من میروم ،او می‌کشد قلاب را
> (حالا به جای (( ای بی بصر))، از الفاظ قشنگ دیگه  هم میتونی استفاده کنی )
> ینی هر سمتی میری،از یه سمت دیه احضارت میکنن
> ف.ازی دارم خل میییشم باورکن


ای سنجش ک جورش میبری ب هر مصوبه 
فکر چاره کن برای جودی ک دور میزند هر بند مصوبه  :Yahoo (50): 

دور از جونت 
اونی ک خُله سنجشه و دارودستش -.- 
تو ک قصدت جوییدن دانشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

⭕ به دلیل ماموریت به خارج از کشور برخی از نمایندگان عضو این کارگروه - طبق گفته آقای حاجی دلیگانی - این کارگروه در اوایل هفته پیش رو تشکیل می شود.
اگر مسئولان عالی رتبه کشور، اصل گفتگو و تعویق و اصلاح این مصوبه فاجعه بار  را در شرایط فعلی  ضروری نمی دانستند، دست به چنین ابتکاری برای برون رفت از پیامدهای این مصوبه نمی زدند، بنابراین امکان تغییر در شرایط اعلامی از سوی سازمان سنجش درمورد کنکور امسال و احترام نهادن به خواسته اغلب داوطلبان کنکور، بسیار است.

----------


## rezaamh

> ⭕ به دلیل ماموریت به خارج از کشور برخی از نمایندگان عضو این کارگروه - طبق گفته آقای حاجی دلیگانی - این کارگروه در اوایل هفته پیش رو تشکیل می شود.
> اگر مسئولان عالی رتبه کشور، اصل گفتگو و تعویق و اصلاح این مصوبه فاجعه بار  را در شرایط فعلی ������ ضروری نمی دانستند، دست به چنین ابتکاری برای برون رفت از پیامدهای این مصوبه نمی زدند، بنابراین امکان تغییر در شرایط اعلامی از سوی سازمان سنجش درمورد کنکور امسال و احترام نهادن به خواسته اغلب داوطلبان کنکور، بسیار است.


الان ۳ماهه دارن میگن هفته پیش رو
هفته پیش رو کی قراره برسه خدا میدونه

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> الان ۳ماهه دارن میگن هفته پیش رو
> هفته پیش رو کی قراره برسه خدا میدونه


الان ویس های سبطی رو از کانالشون آپلود میکنم ، تقریبا میتونه مجابمون کنه که یکم دیگه صبر کنیم .

----------


## MYDR

> الان ۳ماهه دارن میگن هفته پیش رو
> هفته پیش رو کی قراره برسه خدا میدونه



والا من هم همین ها رو گفتم دوستان شاکی شده بودند که آقا انقدر اعصاب ما رو بهم نریز !   
متاسفانه پیش بینی که داشتم همون شد !  

حالا فکر کنی که اونهای که رفتن خارج از کشور بیان استراحت کنند کارهاشون رو گزارش کنند کارهای جاریشون رو ببینند  بعدش میخوان بگن آها یه جلسه ای با آقایون شورا و دورهمی داریم خوب میریم چقدر میخواند وقت بزارند و خودشون رو برای چنین جلسه ای به این مهمی آماده کنند که بتونند افراد شورای انقلاب اسلامی که کلی روی این موضوع کار کردند وبهانه بنی اسرائیلی مثل نقل و نبات توی جیبشون حاضر آماده دارند روی میز بزارند، سرو کله بزنند !؟

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

صحبت های د.سبطی درمورد مصوبه کنکور و کارگروه ده‌نفره‌ی بازنگری مصوبه :

----------


## Biomedical Eng

همهچی داره خوب پیش میره. 
اون نماینده ها هم رفتن کشور رواندا (فکر کنم تو آفریقاست) برای اجلاس جهانی. 
مجلس اعضاش مسلما مخالف با این مصوبه هستن و از شورای عالی هم اگه بخوان سنگ اندازی کنن با مصوبه روبرو میشن. 
به نظر من الان همه چی داره خوب پیش میره.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> صحبت های د.سبطی درمورد مصوبه کنکور و کارگروه ده‌نفره‌ی بازنگری مصوبه :


آدرس کانالو دارین؟

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> آدرس کانالو دارین؟


بعله .
خدمتتون ؛
https://t.me/drsebti

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> والا من هم همین ها رو گفتم دوستان شاکی شده بودند که آقا انقدر اعصاب ما رو بهم نریز !   
> متاسفانه پیش بینی که داشتم همون شد !  
> 
> حالا فکر کنی که اونهای که رفتن خارج از کشور بیان استراحت کنند کارهاشون رو گزارش کنند کارهای جاریشون رو ببینند  بعدش میخوان بگن آها یه جلسه ای با آقایون شورا و دورهمی داریم خوب میریم چقدر میخواند وقت بزارند و خودشون رو برای چنین جلسه ای به این مهمی آماده کنند که بتونند افراد شورای انقلاب اسلامی که کلی روی این موضوع کار کردند وبهانه بنی اسرائیلی مثل نقل و نبات توی جیبشون حاضر آماده دارند روی میز بزارند، سرو کله بزنند !؟


خدا بخیر کنه فقط ...

----------


## rezaamh

> والا من هم همین ها رو گفتم دوستان شاکی شده بودند که آقا انقدر اعصاب ما رو بهم نریز !   
> متاسفانه پیش بینی که داشتم همون شد !  
> 
> حالا فکر کنی که اونهای که رفتن خارج از کشور بیان استراحت کنند کارهاشون رو گزارش کنند کارهای جاریشون رو ببینند  بعدش میخوان بگن آها یه جلسه ای با آقایون شورا و دورهمی داریم خوب میریم چقدر میخواند وقت بزارند و خودشون رو برای چنین جلسه ای به این مهمی آماده کنند که بتونند افراد شورای انقلاب اسلامی که کلی روی این موضوع کار کردند وبهانه بنی اسرائیلی مثل نقل و نبات توی جیبشون حاضر آماده دارند روی میز بزارند، سرو کله بزنند !؟


کاملا درست میگین

----------


## MYDR

> صحبت های د.سبطی درمورد مصوبه کنکور و کارگروه ده‌نفره‌ی بازنگری مصوبه :



توی ویس های سبطی:
* تشریح وضعیت فعلی کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تا به این جا:
- 40 ساعت چی کار کردید ؟ خوب خروجی کار ؟!
- طرح دو فورتی مجلس می تونه اگر این جلسات خوب پیش نرفت پیش بگیره ! به گفته ایشون که نیست!  اگر میخواست پیش بره تا حالا این کارو کرده بودند دیگه !
- از  4.44  به بعد اینجا اسم دیوان رو مطرح میکنه ! و میگه ما با چندتا از حقوقدادن ها هم صحبت کردیم خوب که چی ؟ در ویس بعدی این پیش زمینه سازیش تکمیل تر میشه :
- مصوبه کنکوری شورا، به سود کدام دسته از دواطلبان کنکور ۱۴۰۲ است؟ 
گوش دادید !  در انتها چی گفت ؟  *شاید شما نظام قدیمی ها اصلا نتونید کنکور بدید ؟!* خوب چرا ؟متوجه خطر شدید چرا این رو زودتر گفته ؟ تا دیروز اینو که نمی گفت ! ( هر روز احساسم نسبت به سبطی بدتر و بدتر میشه ) !  
 به خاطر همون طرح شومی که آن پسرک که با شکایتی که به دیوان کرده و با ایراداتی که مطرح کرده فقط باعث فاجعه و بدتر شدن کار میشه که قبلا تاپیکش رو زدم ( ودر اونجا گفتم عجیب نیست که هامون سبطی برای این طرح شکایت بلند گو شده؟ ) 

حالا کمی فکر کنید به حرفهای من ! خوب فکر کنید !  حرف ها رو قیاس کنید !  سبک سنگین کنید !واقع بین باشید !
 من هم مثل خیلی ها میخوام این طرح لغو بشه و طوری باشه که به نفع همه باشه ! نه فقط قشر خاصی ! چون سایرین هم دل دارند و هم خدا !
 ولی وقتی می بینم هر کسی فقط به فکر گروه، جناح، حذب، و افراد خودش هست نمی تونم بی تفاوت باش، پس گر همراهی دوستان هست که پیگیر باشیم و اگر نه هر کسی به فکر خودش هست من هم انقدر حرص و جوش نزنم که هم انرژیم رو صرف کارهای مهم تری کنم و خودم راهی که هست رو تنها برم هم سایر دوستان ریلکس بودنشون بهم نخوره.

----------


## ha.hg

الان‌‌امیدی‌هس‌؟

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> الان‌‌امیدی‌هس‌؟


اگر همه‌ی کسایی که صحبت کردند و اطلاع رسانی کردند ، توی تمام صحبت هاشون صادق باشند ، بله ؛ کفه‌ی سنگین ترازو سمت لغو مصوبه هستش .
باز هم میگم ؛ این فقط درصورتیه که نمایندگان و مسئولین و افراد بالاتر ، توی صحبت هاشون تمامأ صادق بوده باشند .

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> الان‌‌امیدی‌هس‌؟


به نظر من احتمال مثبت شدن تاثیر سوابق بالاست واحتمال بازگشت دروس عمومی به کنکور یخورده پایین تره.

----------


## میناهستم

سلام . کسی میتونه حدس بزنه با توجه به نظریات مسولین ته اش چی میشه؟ :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (106):  نوسترداموس بازی و این داستانا

----------


## _Joseph_

> صحبت های د.سبطی درمورد مصوبه کنکور و کارگروه ده‌نفره‌ی بازنگری مصوبه :


*چقدر چرت و پرت و تناقض و مغالطه دور و نزدیک کرد . و ادعا های غلط و بدون ارائه کوچکترین مدرکی 
سبطی دستش برای من رو شده . دقیقا داره کاری رو میکنه که سال 99 سر تمدید نظام قدیم کرد .
خوب هم بلده هندونه بزاره زیر بغل دختر پسر های نازنین این خانه و از این جور حرفها 

*

----------


## reza1401

*باید واقع بین بود.هرچند حالت ایده ال لغو تاثیر قطعی معدله ولی باتوجه به قدرت وجایگاه فعلی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بعیده این اتفاق بیفته.دربهترین حالت یکی از دو حالت زیر ممکنه به دست بیاد:
۱)نتیجه بگیرن اجرای طرح رو از سال دیگه یا نهایت دوسال دیگه شروع کنن.
۲)از همین امسال طرحو اجراکنن ولی میزان تاثیر قطعی معدل به جای چهل درصد عدد کمتری باشه مثلا ۲۰ درصد وهرسال به صورت پلکانی بالاتربره تا به همون ۶۰ درصدبرسه.
واقعیت اینه که رئیس فعلی سنجش و وزیرعلوم و اموزش پرورش و اعصای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و حتی بخشی از نمایندگان مجلس با این قانون موافقن.اگه قبلا شک هم داشتم از نوع رفتاراشون الان تقریبا مطمئن هستم.درچنین حالتی لغو کامل مصوبه خیلی ایده الیستی و بیش از حد خوش بینانه به نظر میاد!*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *باید واقع بین بود.هرچند حالت ایده ال لغو تاثیر قطعی معدله ولی باتوجه به قدرت وجایگاه فعلی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بعیده این اتفاق بیفته.دربهترین حالت یکی از دو حالت زیر ممکنه به دست بیاد:
> ۱)نتیجه بگیرن اجرای طرح رو از سال دیگه یا نهایت دوسال دیگه شروع کنن.
> ۲)از همین امسال طرحو اجراکنن ولی میزان تاثیر قطعی معدل به جای چهل درصد عدد کمتری باشه مثلا ۲۰ درصد وهرسال به صورت پلکانی بالاتربره تا به همون ۶۰ درصدبرسه.
> واقعیت اینه که رئیس فعلی سنجش و وزیرعلوم و اموزش پرورش و اعصای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و حتی بخشی از نمایندگان مجلس با این قانون موافقن.اگه قبلا شک هم داشتم از نوع رفتاراشون الان تقریبا مطمئن هستم.درچنین حالتی لغو کامل مصوبه خیلی ایده الیستی و بیش از حد خوش بینانه به نظر میاد!*


*1- این مصوبه غیر قابل لغو هستش . اصلاح شاید اما لغو 100 درصدی خیر. وقتی که رئیس سازمان بازرسی کل کشور دستور به اجرای مصوبه داده هی نهادی نمیتونه جلوی اجرایی شدن مصوبه و بگیره حتی رهبری 
گزینه اول شاید امکان پذیر باشه که یک سال مصوبه رو به وعیق بیاندازند . آنهم نه برای خواست داوطلبین . برای آماده سازی زیرساختهای لازم الاجرای مصوبه . 
گزینه 2 که ذکر کردید همین الان هم اتفاق افتاده تاثیر در سال اول 40 درصد  سال دوم 50 درصد و سال سوم 60 درصد است 
درباره نمایندگان و جلسه 10 نفره فوق الذکر باید عرض کنم که به نظرم من مجلسی ها و شورا برای خواست و دادخواست و اعمال نظر داوطلبین و سبطی و دیده بان جلسه تشکیل نداده اند . اگر چنین بود خود دیده بان رو هم در جلسه راه میدادند.
این جلسه برای تفهیم قانون گذاران یعنی مجلسی ها تشکیل میشه . به عبارتی سیاستگذاری رو شروای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی انجام داده . و برای قانون گذاری اجرایی این سیاست میخوان با مجلس تشکیل جلسه بدن که اگر قانونی لازم بود و یا اطلاحی . مجلس دست به کار بشه . 
به نظر من خروجی جلسه لغو مصوبه نخواهد بود و صرفا شفافیت هایی خواهد شد و شاید هم قانون گذاری هایی برای باگ ها و اصلاح و تکمیل مصوبه صورت بگیره . 
بشینید درستون رو بخونید .*

----------


## Mhdmhb

درباره سبطی که هرچی هس کاری ندارم اما اینکه قبلنم سر معدل تا آبان کش داده شد الکی هم حرف نزنیم کسایی که تو این انجمن سیاهی لشکرن و فاز مشاوره هم گرفتن خوب بلدن بقیه رو نا امید کنن سر تعویق اینا سبطی گف بار دوم نمیشه چیزای بده طرفو میگیم خوبشم بگیم

----------


## _Joseph_

> درباره سبطی که هرچی هس کاری ندارم اما اینکه قبلنم سر معدل تا آبان کش داده شد الکی هم حرف نزنیم کسایی که تو این انجمن سیاهی لشکرن و فاز مشاوره هم گرفتن خوب بلدن بقیه رو نا امید کنن سر تعویق اینا سبطی گف بار دوم نمیشه چیزای بده طرفو میگیم خوبشم بگیم


*سلام دوست عزیز کسی اینجا فاز مشاوره برنداشته . همه ما ذیربط های کنکور هستیم . و کنکوری
راجب سبطی هم باید بگم هر چی باشن . سخنانشون پوپولیستی شده .
*

----------


## MYDR

> *چقدر چرت و پرت و تناقض و مغالطه دور و نزدیک کرد . و ادعا های غلط و بدون ارائه کوچکترین مدرکی 
> سبطی دستش برای من رو شده . دقیقا داره کاری رو میکنه که سال 99 سر تمدید نظام قدیم کرد .
> خوب هم بلده هندونه بزاره زیر بغل دختر پسر های نازنین این خانه و از این جور حرفها 
> *



دقیقا آقا یوسف ! کاملا با شما موافقم !   موضوع این هست که شما با ایشون زودتر آشنا شدید و زودتر این تعارضات و باگ ها رو شناختید !  من هم دیرتر آشنا شدم ولی در خصوص این مصوبه کاملا ایشون رو شناختم، حالا ما هر چی بگیم کسانی که خودشون رو به خواب زدند و با دلشون میخواد فقط بهشون مسکن زده بشه تا درد لحظه ای رو فراموش کنند به جای اینکه متشکر باشند طلبکار هم هستند و نمیشه کاریشون کرد.

جالب هست وقتی مصوبه رفت برای اجرا : توی ویس هاش می گفت خوب نشد دیگه من نمی دونم چی بگم و به هر حال موسسه ای دارم و باید به فکر موسسه ام باشم !
برای این همه مدت نیومدند اگر میخوان به دیوان عدالت اداری شکایتی ببرند خودشون رو بندازن وسط ! یا خودشون اقدام کنند! از سایر عناصر وابسطه به خودشون استفاده کردند، که با اطلاعات و استدلال های غلط به فکر خودشون فقط ضربه ای به این طرح زده باشند و فقط بلند گو شدن! که بله اگر اطلاعیه سنجش و پذیرش تغییری حاصل شد ما بودیم و اگر بد شد اون مشاورنما بی عقل بوده و ما تقصیری و گناهی نداریم ! دیگه به این فکر نکردند که باید وضعیت بچه ها هم نظام قدیم و هم نظام جدید رو حفظ کنند و نباید اونها رو به خطر انداخت .

----------


## MYDR

> *درباره اینکه گفت ممکنه نذارن دیپلم قبل 84 کنکور بدن چرتی بیش نیست فکر کنم فقط اینو گفت چون نمیخواد قبل هشتاد و چهاریا که مصوبه خیلی به نفعشون هست طرفدار مصوبه بشن وگرنه اگر امکان شرکت تو کنکور برای عده خاصی گرفته بشه بلافاصله میشه از طریق دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت کرد و جلوی مصوبه رو گرفت . حتی نتونستن جلوی محروم شدن کسایی که یه بار روزانه قبول شدن رو برای پذیرش بال بعد بگیرن چطوری میتونن بگن چنین هزار نفر بدون هیچ دلیلی اجازه شرکت تو کنکورو ندارن ؟!!!!!*



بله حرف شما متین !  موضوع و حرف ما این هست :  چرا ایشون باید چنین حرفی رو زده باشه ؟!  اصلا چرا باید ما داوطلب های کنکوری رو در مقابل هم قرار بده ؟  مگر خودشون قبلا نمی گفتند که شورا کاری کرده که بچه های در مقابل هم قرار بگیرند !  حالا چرا ایشون همون کاری رو میکنه که خودشون قبلا این موضوع رو نفی و سرزنش میکرد و مهم تر اینکه این ها وقتی رفتند به خیال خودشون شکایت به دیوان ببرند توی حرف های خودشون خودشون رو محکوم کردند و حق و قدرت رو دوباره به شورا داده اند و این طوری راه و اقداماتی که میتونست نتیجه ای به مراتب بهتر داشته باشه رو حرومش کردند.

----------


## _Joseph_

> دقیقا آقا یوسف ! کاملا با شما موافقم !   موضوع این هست که شما با ایشون زودتر آشنا شدید و زودتر این تعارضات و باگ ها رو شناختید !  من هم دیرتر آشنا شدم ولی در خصوص این مصوبه کاملا ایشون رو شناختم، حالا ما هر چی بگیم کسانی که خودشون رو به خواب زدند و با دلشون میخواد فقط بهشون مسکن زده بشه تا درد لحظه ای رو فراموش کنند به جای اینکه متشکر باشند طلبکار هم هستند و نمیشه کاریشون کرد.
> 
> جالب هست وقتی مصوبه رفت برای اجرا : توی ویس هاش می گفت خوب نشد دیگه من نمی دونم چی بگم و به هر حال موسسه ای دارم و باید به فکر موسسه ام باشم !
> برای این همه مدت نیومدند اگر میخوان به دیوان عدالت اداری شکایتی ببرند خودشون رو بندازن وسط ! یا خودشون اقدام کنند! از سایر عناصر وابسطه به خودشون استفاده کردند، که با اطلاعات و استدلال های غلط به فکر خودشون فقط ضربه ای به این طرح زده باشند و فقط بلند گو شدن! که بله اگر اطلاعیه سنجش و پذیرش تغییری حاصل شد ما بودیم و اگر بد شد اون مشاورنما بی عقل بوده و ما تقصیری و گناهی نداریم ! دیگه به این فکر نکردند که باید وضعیت بچه ها هم نظام قدیم و هم نظام جدید رو حفظ کنند و نباید اونها رو به خطر انداخت .


*ببینید من کاری به مصوبه ندارم . از نظر من اگر مصوبه اجرایی بشه که هیچ . اگر با اصلاحات اجرایی بشه و یا اصلا لغو بشه این رو مطمئنم سبطی کوچکترین نقشی در لغو و اصلاح این مصوبه نداشته . 
هر چی بوده خود سیاسیون کار خودشون رو کردن . ولی اگر لغو بشه و یا اصلاح قطعا سبطی این موفقیت رو به سود خودش مصادره میکنه .
سبطی از نظر من شبیه هواپیما میمونه . رو باند راه میره . یهو بلند میشه و اوج میگیره و اعرتضا و مناظره و خبرگذاری و  مطبوعات و ..... و وقتی دیده شد و شنیده شد همین براش کافیه . دیده شدن و شنیده شدن .
بعدش نتیجه هر چی باشه یواش یواش خودش رو دوباره به باند فرود نزدیک میکنه بدون اینکه اعتبارش رو خدشه دار کنه اخرش هم میگه خوب ما کار خودمون رو کردیم شما دخترانت و پسران کوشا و باهوش این خانه هم کار خودتون رو کردید و ......
حالا بیایید کتاب امتحان نهایی من رو بخرید و رستگار شوید .
این حرفها رو نا امیدی میبینید ببینید. هر برداشتی میخوایید داشته باشید . ولی سبطی برای من این بوده .
کسی که به شدت در فضای آموزش کشور به دنبال دیده شدن هست . خدا داند بعد چند سال شاید قصد ورود به سیاست دارد . مثل مجید حسینی که چند سال اومد با شعار عدالت طلبی و حرفهای پوپولیستی  ... دیده شد . الان نماینده مجلس شده
*

----------


## Mhdmhb

سلام رفیق عزیز.موافق بازیای سبطی به هیچ وجه نیستم کتاباشم به درد نخورترین کتاباس  اینارو گفتم بدونی اصلا مث بعضیا صرفدار شش آتیشش نیستم فقط الان منافع ما با سبطی یکیه حالا میخواد هرکی ججوری بهره برداری کنه کاری ندارم مهم اینکه ااجرا نشه به نفعمون باشه و اینکه تو نقل آخری گفتین منافع همه منافع دارن از قلمچی خیلی سبزو...فقط سهمشون تو سفره کنکوریه بچها متفاوته

----------


## Mhdmhb

و اینم یادف رف بگم بعضی حرفاش اینکه نظام قدیما دیگه نمیتوننن کنکور بدن چرتی پرتی بیش نیش به قول رفیقمون که بالا گف با دیوان راحت میشه لغوش کرد اما اما اینکه بعضیا حرفاش کاملا درسته مثل ویسی که درباره کنکور دی گف خیلیا نمیرسن به کنکور دی و درصدا شدیدا پایین میشه یکی که یکی تو دوتا درسو بالا بزنه راحت تراز خوبو میاره بعضی حرفاش با استدلاله و تو حیقیت هم اجرا بشه فاجعه برا هممونه

----------


## _Joseph_

*جوابیه دارو دسته سبطی در اینکه دو سال دانش اموزان رو معطل خود نگه داشته اند و وقتشان را سوزانیده اند با ویسهای بی پایه و اساس و پوپولیستی : پماد سوختگی تهیه فرمایید 

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> و اینم یادف رف بگم بعضی حرفاش اینکه نظام قدیما دیگه نمیتوننن کنکور بدن چرتی پرتی بیش نیش به قول رفیقمون که بالا گف با دیوان راحت میشه لغوش کرد اما اما اینکه بعضیا حرفاش کاملا درسته مثل ویسی که درباره کنکور دی گف خیلیا نمیرسن به کنکور دی و درصدا شدیدا پایین میشه یکی که یکی تو دوتا درسو بالا بزنه راحت تراز خوبو میاره بعضی حرفاش با استدلاله و تو حیقیت هم اجرا بشه فاجعه برا هممونه


*کنکور ترکیه 4 بار در سال برگزار میشه و نتیجه ش هم دو سال معتبره و قبولی راحت تری هم نسبت به کنکور ایران داره . و سالانه هم چند صد هزار نفر از ایران شرکت کننده داره .شما نگران این کارا نباش .
یه علمی هست به نام علم امار و یه مبحثی است به نام همترازی در بحث سنجش و اندازه گیری که بهش میگن test equating و این رو سازمان سنجش به خوبی بلده انجامش بده .
من از مصوبه دفاع نمیکنم . اما کاملا با حرفهای پوچ و هیجانی سبطی که دقیقا خدفش دانش اموزان شیفته و دلباخته ش هستند و برعکس گفته هاش تعقل و سواد هم ندارند مخالفم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام رفیق عزیز.موافق بازیای سبطی به هیچ وجه نیستم کتاباشم به درد نخورترین کتاباس  اینارو گفتم بدونی اصلا مث بعضیا صرفدار شش آتیشش نیستم فقط الان منافع ما با سبطی یکیه حالا میخواد هرکی ججوری بهره برداری کنه کاری ندارم مهم اینکه ااجرا نشه به نفعمون باشه و اینکه تو نقل آخری گفتین منافع همه منافع دارن از قلمچی خیلی سبزو...فقط سهمشون تو سفره کنکوریه بچها متفاوته


*و من هم میگم منفعت شما در اینه که سبطی رو ول کنید و بچسبید به درس*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *کنکور ترکیه 4 بار در سال برگزار میشه و نتیجه ش هم دو سال معتبره و قبولی راحت تری هم نسبت به کنکور ایران داره . شما نگران این کارا نباش .
> یه علمی هست به نام علم امار و یه مبحثی است به نام همترازی در بحث سنجش و اندازه گیری که بهش میگن test equating و این رو سازمان سنجش به خوبی بلده انجامش بده .
> من از مصوبه دفاع نمیکنم . اما کاملا با حرفهای پوچ و هیجانی سبطی که دقیقا خدفش دانش اموزان شیفته و دلباخته ش هستند و برعکس گفته هاش تعقل و سواد هم ندارند مخالفم*


ببین عزیز بحث اینجاس اینا نمیتونن یدونه کنکورو درس برگزار کنن نهایی قبل جلسه لو میره امتحانات سلیقه ای اصلاح میشه و هزاران مشکل دیگه که عدالتی نمیمونه بحثی که من میکنم سبطی فلان نیس

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *و من هم میگم منفعت شما در اینه که سبطی رو ول کنید و بچسبید به درس*


صرفا اخبار کنکورو چه درست چه نادرست میزاره عضو کانالشم فردای خبر قطعی کنکور چه لغو چه اجرا همون روزش دکمه خروجمو میزنم هیشکی دیگه حوصله حاشیه کنکورو نداره

----------


## _Joseph_

> ببین عزیز بحث اینجاس اینا نمیتونن یدونه کنکورو درس برگزار کنن نهایی قبل جلسه لو میره امتحانات سلیقه ای اصلاح میشه و هزاران مشکل دیگه که عدالتی نمیمونه بحثی که من میکنم سبطی فلان نیس


*این چیزی که شما گفتید چند درصد کار هستش؟؟ 
در اصل درصد بهینه بودن و صلاحیت سنجشی هر کنکور از نظر شما چند درصد است ؟*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *این چیزی که شما گفتید چند درصد کار هستش؟؟ 
> در اصل درصد بهینه بودن و صلاحیت سنجشی هر کنکور از نظر شما چند درصد است ؟*


تو کنکور درصد برا تقلب درنظر بگیرم زیر ۵ درصده ولی دیگه خدایی نهایی خیلی بیشتره تو اطرافم شاید یه نفر بوده تقلب کنکور قبول شده ولی خیلیارو دیدم نهایی ۱۹ ۲۰ شد

----------


## _Joseph_

> تو کنکور درصد برا تقلب درنظر بگیرم زیر ۵ درصده ولی دیگه خدایی نهایی خیلی بیشتره تو اطرافم شاید یه نفر بوده تقلب کنکور قبول شده ولی خیلیارو دیدم نهایی ۱۹ ۲۰ شد


*خب همین دیگه . با این مصوبه هم بار سنجش نهایی داوطلب بر دوش کنکور خواهد بود .
مطمئن باشید بعد گذشت چند سال اصلا نیازی نخواهد بود حتما نمره 20 بگیرید . شاید اوایل نیاز باشد اما بعد ها نیازی نخواهد بود چون کنکور تخصصی حرف نهایی را خواهد شد .
و در نهایت کسی که دروس را مسلط باشد فرقی برایش نخواهد کرد چه گونه میخواهند سوال مطرح کنند و یا سنجش کنند و ...
درباره نهایی هم بله تقلب گسترده است متاسفانه و باید فکری برایش بکنند. و به نظر من در جلسه 10 نفره ممکنه تصمیماتی در این حوزه گرفته بشه
*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *خب همین دیگه . با این مصوبه هم بار سنجش نهایی داوطلب بر دوش کنکور خواهد بود .
> مطمئن باشید بعد گذشت چند سال اصلا نیازی نخواهد بود حتما نمره 20 بگیرید . شاید اوایل نیاز باشد اما بعد ها نیازی نخواهد بود چون کنکور تخصصی حرف نهایی را خواهد شد .
> و در نهایت کسی که دروس را مسلط باشد فرقی برایش نخواهد کرد چه گونه میخواهند سوال مطرح کنند و یا سنجش کنند و ...
> درباره نهایی هم بله تقلب گسترده است متاسفانه و باید فکری برایش بکنند. و به نظر من در جلسه 10 نفره ممکنه تصمیماتی در این حوزه گرفته بشه
> *


کاملا حرفتون درسته فقط بدبختیش اینه میگین به فکر تقلبا هستن روز کنکور تو ۵۰ سال بی سابقه بوده که سوالات قبل تموم شدن جلسه کنکور تو سایت قرار داده بشه اینارو که میبینم میگیم ن اینا رو حرفشون نباید حساب کرد

----------


## reza1401

> *1- این مصوبه غیر قابل لغو هستش . اصلاح شاید اما لغو 100 درصدی خیر. وقتی که رئیس سازمان بازرسی کل کشور دستور به اجرای مصوبه داده هی نهادی نمیتونه جلوی اجرایی شدن مصوبه و بگیره حتی رهبری 
> گزینه اول شاید امکان پذیر باشه که یک سال مصوبه رو به وعیق بیاندازند . آنهم نه برای خواست داوطلبین . برای آماده سازی زیرساختهای لازم الاجرای مصوبه . 
> گزینه 2 که ذکر کردید همین الان هم اتفاق افتاده تاثیر در سال اول 40 درصد  سال دوم 50 درصد و سال سوم 60 درصد است 
> درباره نمایندگان و جلسه 10 نفره فوق الذکر باید عرض کنم که به نظرم من مجلسی ها و شورا برای خواست و دادخواست و اعمال نظر داوطلبین و سبطی و دیده بان جلسه تشکیل نداده اند . اگر چنین بود خود دیده بان رو هم در جلسه راه میدادند.
> این جلسه برای تفهیم قانون گذاران یعنی مجلسی ها تشکیل میشه . به عبارتی سیاستگذاری رو شروای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی انجام داده . و برای قانون گذاری اجرایی این سیاست میخوان با مجلس تشکیل جلسه بدن که اگر قانونی لازم بود و یا اطلاحی . مجلس دست به کار بشه . 
> به نظر من خروجی جلسه لغو مصوبه نخواهد بود و صرفا شفافیت هایی خواهد شد و شاید هم قانون گذاری هایی برای باگ ها و اصلاح و تکمیل مصوبه صورت بگیره . 
> بشینید درستون رو بخونید .*


*اصلاحات منطورم این بود وقتی فقط یه پایه نهاییه ۲۰ درصد وقتی شد دوپایه ۴۰ درصد و وقتی هرسه سال نهایی شد ۶۰ درصد معدل تاثیر داده بشه.الان اعداد موردنطر شورا از چهل شروع میشه.منطورم اصلاح این شکلی بود.نادری هم یه بارگفت اصلا متطق پشت عدد چهل یا شصت چی بوده؟؟؟این چیزیه که شورا توصیحی براش نداره.چرا شروع طرح با عددکمتر یعنی بیست نباشه؟؟؟قبلا هم که میخواستن معدل رو قطعی تاثیر بدن در گدشته بااعداد۲۰ یا نهایتا۲۵ شروع میکردن نه یهویی از ۴۰ درصد!بنابراین احتمال کم شدن عدد وجود داره.و تفاوت ۲۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی با ۴۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی کم نیست!بنابراین چونه زدن سر اعداد هم میتونه یه اصلاح محسوب بشه.
هدف این طرح این بوده که اولا سفره ی ترمیم واسه اموزش پرورش پهن بشه کتابای تست و اشریحی درکنارهم فروش برن وسود موسسات بره بالا و البته با سبک شدن بار کنکور راه واسه کتابای مدنطرخودشون که قراره از سالهای بعد اصافه به نطام اموزشی میشه بازبشه.یه مقدارم به خاطر اونایی که میخواستن پایه ی دهم و یازدهم المپیادبدن ولی میگفتن اینجوری از کنکور عقب می افتیم کمک کنن مثلا!*

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

⭕ صحبت جناب امرائی ، از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان ، در باره‌ی هیئت ۱۰ نفره کنکور و پیگیری مجلس ، نهاد ریاست جمهوری و دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت .
.
.
.

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ⭕ صحبت جناب امرائی ، از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان ، در باره‌ی هیئت ۱۰ نفره کنکور و پیگیری مجلس ، نهاد ریاست جمهوری و دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت .
> .
> .
> .


الان بگیم راس میگه تهمت میزنن طرفدار فلان جبهه ای خدایی نهایی  ۱ ملیون آدمو ججوری برگزارمیکنن توانشو ندارن ملتو اسیر افکار پلیدشون کردن

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> الان بگیم راس میگه تهمت میزنن طرفدار فلان جبهه ای خدایی نهایی  ۱ ملیون آدمو ججوری برگزارمیکنن توانشو ندارن ملتو اسیر افکار پلیدشون کردن


من نه موافق خوشبینی‌ام نه موافق بدبینی .
موافق واقع‌بینی هستم . افرادی مثل سبطی یا امرائی یا نادری یا هر کس دیگه‌ای از مسئولین و غیر مسئولین ، تا زمانی که یه دردم بخورند و منافعشون همسو با خواسته های من و خرد جمعی هم سن و سال هام باشه ، برام مهم هستند .
درضمن نه اجازه دارم و نه شعور و درک و علم کافی دارم که برای دیگران نسخه بپیچم .
 بهترین حالتی که میتونم زندگی کنم اینه که دیگران رو مطلع کنم و کنارشون باشم برای تصمیمی که ( براساس همون عقل جمعی) فکر میکنند درسته و قراره انجامش بدند ( هر چند برخلاف میلم باشه . ) .
بیش از این هر حرفی بزنم یا هر تحلیلی کنم ، صرفا یک مشت خزعبلات شیک با جملات و کلمات شیک‌تر هستش که زایده‌ی ذهن ناقصمه و اصلا همین که فکر کنم میتونم نسخه بپیچم برای دیگران ، نشانه‌ی کم عقلی و بالغ نشدنمه .
درمورد این ویس هم ، ( فقط ) نظر شخصی من اینه که بله ، ظاهرا راست میگه و به نفع من و هم‌سن و سالهام اینه که فعلا کنار ایشون بایستیم .

----------


## MYDR

> *جوابیه دارو دسته سبطی در اینکه دو سال دانش اموزان رو معطل خود نگه داشته اند و وقتشان را سوزانیده اند با ویسهای بی پایه و اساس و پوپولیستی : پماد سوختگی تهیه فرمایید 
> 
> *فایل پیوست 102150


و آنگاه که یوزارسیف فعال می شود !   ( فعال شدی برادر ! تا مدتی این بخش روزه سکوت گرفته بودی !) .  :Yahoo (50): 
این پسرک مشاور نمای تازه به دوران رسیده که به زور 20 سال سنش هم نمیشه الان خودش رو مبرا میکنه و انقدر بهش پیام دادند بابت حرفهای اشتباهش که چقدر فشار خورده روی به پماد آورده / این هم از تعریف و تمجید مداوم بالاسری و رئیسش ازدانش وادب !!!!! 
 جالب تر اینکه از نظر شرعی هم حرف نظر میده: خوب از نظر شرعی با اقدامات اشتباه شما سایر داوطلب دچار دردسر و مشکل بشند متوجه خود شما نیست!

----------


## _Joseph_

> ⭕ صحبت جناب امرائی ، از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان ، در باره‌ی هیئت ۱۰ نفره کنکور و پیگیری مجلس ، نهاد ریاست جمهوری و دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت .
> .
> .
> .


*باز هم چرت و پرت اومد گفت .
نمیدونم بحث رتبه بندی معلمین چه ربطی به مصوبه داره؟
خود اموزش و پرورش میگه ایرادی نداره و ما آمادگی کامل داریم مصوبه رو انجام بدیم . اینا میان میگن نه تو توان نداری 
چیزی که مشخصه . اینها حرفی ندارن . تمام حرفها زده شده . اونیکه قرار بود آگاه بشه آگاه شده . نماینده مجلسی که قرار بود بره مطالبه گری کنه رفته و جلسه هم که افتاده هفته اینده.
در کل 
کار انجام شده و منتظر نتیجه باید بود .پس درس بخوانید . بقیه تکرار مکرراته . 

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> دوست عزیز  من کاملا با حرفای شما موافقمو اصولااز قدیم گفتن گربه در راه رضای خدا موش نمیگیره ولی به یک نکته توجه کنید . در جریان اجرای مصوبه ما سه دسته کنش گر داریم 
> دسته اول موافقان کثیف و سرسخت مصوبه که انتفاع چندین هزار میلیارد ی دارن و تمام قد پشت اجرای مصوبه ایستادن از موسسان مدارس غیر انتفاعی زنجیره ای گرفته تا انتشارات بسیار گردن کلفت که خودتون میشناسید و کلاس های آنلاین برند که به محض مطرح شدن مصوبه مشاوراشون رو ردیف کردن تا تبلیغ مصوبه رو بکنن الان داشتم تبلیغ یکیشونو میدیدم که کلاس های ترمیم هم استارت زده 
> دسته دوم که اکثریت هستن. کلا مثل بز فقط ساکت و بی خیالن و منفعلانه مشغول نظاره تا ببینن تا چه عمقی میره تو پاچشون 
> دسته سوم کسایی که بالاخره یه عکس العمل نشون دادن  و مخالفتی کردن حالا هر کسی با یه انگیزه .خوب حداقل این دسته یهتر از اون دو دسته بالا هستن و نظر من اینه که نباید کاری کنیم که صدای این دسته خاموش بشه و اگر خیلی مبارزیم و میخوایم روشنگری کنیم بریم گیر بدیم به دسته اول نه این اقلیت دسته سوم هم تارومار کنیم . حالا به نظر شما آیا این حرف نشون دهنده اینه که من عاشق چشم و ابروی سبطی هستم؟*


*ببینید . در هیچ جمعی نمیشه که همه رو همراه خود دید . و نباید هم به اوناییکه سرشون تو کار خودشونه رو بز و گاو و گوسفند خطاب کرد . انتخاب اونا هم این بوده که دخالتی نداشته باشند . شاید هم خودشون رو در جایگاهی نمیدونن که بتونن تاثیر گذاری داشته باشند و میدان رو سپردن دست دسته سوم . 
پس نمیشه کسی رو به خاطر انتخابش مواخذه کرد . 
درباره سبطی و امرایی باید بگم که این افراد کارهای خوبی رو انجام داده اند در سالهای گذشته و دستشان هم درد نکند . مانند افزایش سن فرهنگیان به 24 سال و تازگیا هم پویشی برای افزایش سن به 26 سال مطرح شده 
لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل در سال 97 و 98 
که من شاهد بودم اولین بار هامون سبطی مخالف کرد و امرایی رو همراه خودش کرد .

اما
بحث این مصوبه و جمت گیری که سبطی داشته برای من قابل قبول نیست . چگونه میتوان همزمان که برای ابطال مصوبه در حال جنگیدن باشی اما از ان طرف در ویس های اشاره کنی که در حال نوشتن کتاب امتحان نهایی هستی؟؟*

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> *باز هم چرت و پرت اومد گفت .
> نمیدونم بحث رتبه بندی معلمین چه ربطی به مصوبه داره؟
> خود اموزش و پرورش میگه ایرادی نداره و ما آمادگی کامل داریم مصوبه رو انجام بدیم . اینا میان میگن نه تو توان نداری 
> چیزی که مشخصه . اینها حرفی ندارن . تمام حرفها زده شده . اونیکه قرار بود آگاه بشه آگاه شده . نماینده مجلسی که قرار بود بره مطالبه گری کنه رفته و جلسه هم که افتاده هفته اینده.
> در کل 
> کار انجام شده و منتظر نتیجه باید بود .پس درس بخوانید . بقیه تکرار مکرراته . 
> 
> *


آدم‌ها از ترس وحشی می‌شوند، از ترس به قدرت رو می‌آورند که چرخ آدم‌های دیگر را از کار بیندازند و گرنه این همه زمین و زراعت و دام و پرنده و نان و آب هست، به قدر همه هم هست اما چرا به حق خودشان قانع نیستند؟
چرا کتاب نمی‌خوانند؟ چرا هیچ‌چیز از تاریخ نمی‌دانند؟ چرا ما این همه در تیره‌بختی تکرار می‌شویم؟ این همه جنگ این همه آدم برای چه چیزی کشته شده‌اند که آن چیز حالا دستشان نیست و دست بچه‌هاشانم نیست .

سال بلوا
عباس معروفی

----------


## MYDR

> *
> دوست عزیز  من کاملا با حرفای شما موافقمو اصولااز قدیم گفتن گربه در راه رضای خدا موش نمیگیره ولی به یک نکته توجه کنید . در جریان اجرای مصوبه ما سه دسته کنش گر داریم 
> دسته اول موافقان کثیف و سرسخت مصوبه که انتفاع چندین هزار میلیارد ی دارن و تمام قد پشت اجرای مصوبه ایستادن از موسسان مدارس غیر انتفاعی زنجیره ای گرفته تا انتشارات بسیار گردن کلفت که خودتون میشناسید و کلاس های آنلاین برند که به محض مطرح شدن مصوبه مشاوراشون رو ردیف کردن تا تبلیغ مصوبه رو بکنن الان داشتم تبلیغ یکیشونو میدیدم که کلاس های ترمیم هم استارت زده 
> دسته دوم که اکثریت هستن. کلا مثل بز فقط ساکت و بی خیالن و منفعلانه مشغول نظاره تا ببینن تا چه عمقی میره تو پاچشون 
> دسته سوم کسایی که بالاخره یه عکس العمل نشون دادن  و مخالفتی کردن حالا هر کسی با یه انگیزه .خوب حداقل این دسته یهتر از اون دو دسته بالا هستن و نظر من اینه که نباید کاری کنیم که صدای این دسته خاموش بشه و اگر خیلی مبارزیم و میخوایم روشنگری کنیم بریم گیر بدیم به دسته اول نه این اقلیت دسته سوم هم تارومار کنیم . حالا به نظر شما آیا این حرف نشون دهنده اینه که من عاشق چشم و ابروی سبطی هستم؟*


آیا به نظر شما این مصوبه و در کل همه جریانات بیشتر از یک حق و یک ناحق وجود داره !؟  آیا حد وسط و مرزی وجود داره؟ به نظر خودم خیر !
در این سه مدلی که مثال زدید من میگم همشون بی تقصیر نیستند !  گروه اول که سرجای خودش ! گروه دوم سکوت در برابر ظلم خود ظلم هست، گروه سوم : یا باید طرفدار حق باشند یا نا حق ! ما میگیم این دوستانی و کسانی که دایه دار حق و حقانیت هستند !!! مردم رو به حق دعوت می کنند، چرا در مرحله ای که دیدن اون بخشی که به نفعشون نیست و بهتر بگم در جهت منافع شخصی حذبی گروهی و... نیست رو بر نمی تابند و به حق باهاش برخورد نمی کنند و سعی در از بین بردنش دارند ؟!

متوجه ام دوست عزیز هیچ کسی عاشق چشم و ابرو سبطی نیست، و هر کسی دنبال نفع خودش هست ! ولی میگم این شخصی که ادعای حق و احیای حق داشت فقط همین ادعا رو نداشته باشه !  و نگه ما به فکر شما دواطلب ها هستیم که به حقتون برسید !  هر کسی آزاده هر حرفی و هر چیزی دلش میخواد بگه ولی نباید از احساس بچه ها و حسن اطمینان والدین و سایرین سو استفاده کرد !

----------


## fateme.Sa

سلام میشه یکی بگه بالاخره چی شد ؟ امروز قرار بود تعیین تکلیف بشه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام میشه یکی بگه بالاخره چی شد ؟ امروز قرار بود تعیین تکلیف بشه


نماینده های مجلس که قرار بود بررسی کنن رفتن رواندا (یه کشور در آفریقا) 
موند هفته بعد

----------


## fateme.Sa

> نماینده های مجلس که قرار بود بررسی کنن رفتن رواندا (یه کشور در آفریقا) 
> موند هفته بعد


این حجم از بی اعتنایی باور نکردنیه :Yahoo (2): 

ممنونم

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> این حجم از بی اعتنایی باور نکردنیه
> 
> ممنونم




درست میشه ...

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> یوسف جان تو جوابت تناقض هست تو خودت اینجا حق انتخاب به دسته دوم دادی اما دسته سوم رو مواخذه میکنی ؟ ببینم به نظرت یه معلم اگه با یه مصوبه مشکل داشته باشه و مخالف باشه دیگه نباید درس بده ؟ خوب طرف شغلش تدریس هست در حین انجام کارش مخالفتش رو هم ابراز میکنه . باز بهتر از اون انتشاراتیه که خودش پول داده واسه تصویب مصوبه . در ضمن من تو این فروم دیدم که به دسته دوم گیر بدن دیدم که به دسته سوم گیر بدن ولی دسته اول گیر ندادن هیچ تازه بازار نظر خواهی و رقابت برای شرکت تو کلاساشون و خرید کتاباشون هم داغ داغه*


*جواب من تناقض نیست کار سبطی متناقضه
چرا  هم خدا هم خرما؟ 
من مخالف به جد این مصوبه هستم . خوشحال هم میشوم لغو شود هر چند امیدی ندارم . اما نمیتوانم در حالی که برای این مصوبه که در حال تهیه ویس هستم و بچه ها را به تحریم کتابهای امتحان نهایی موسسه ایکس و ایگرد و رسوا سازیشون تشویق میکنم همزمان خودم مشغول تالیف کتاب امتحان نهایی باشم در انتشارات خودم. و این دقیقا همان حرفی ست که میزنید . نمیشود ذینفع بود و علیه خود شورید .
در سال 97 و 98 تاثیر قطعی معدل برای سبطی سودی در برنداشت و ضرری هم نداشت . اومد میدان به درخواست کنکوریها و خوب وظیفه مسئولیتی ش که در دیده بان بود . تلاش کردند با هم و شد اونچیزی که باید میشد 
سال پیش درباره افزایش سن فرهنگیان هم همچنین 
اما قضیه این مصوبه فرق دارد 
سبطی در حال حاضر خودش را عقب مانده از کارتل اقتصادی کتاب امتحان نهایی میداند و طبق گفته خودش اولین اولویت اش تهیه کتاب برای کنکور ادبیات تخصصی انسانی است و بعدش هم امتحان نهایی . این رو خودش در ویس گفته در کانالش هم موجوده پیدا کنم میفرستم واستون
و هم زمان دارد برای لغو مصوبه میجنگد و انتشارات دیگری که کتاب چاپ میکنند را به باد انتقاد میگیرد
مسئله تدریس نیست . نه من نه بزرگتر از من جلوی تدریس ایشون رو نمیتونه بگیره که نه باید هم بگیره . اصلا قصد هم چنین نیست . خواست هم چنین نیست .
این کار سبطی هست که متناقضه نه من.
و 
من آدم رادیکال نیستم . دسته دسته کنم افراد را . به نظرم همه را باید یک جا با هم دید و نظر داد .همه را باید در نظر دهی به رسمیت شناخت.*

----------


## Mahlyn

کاش سریعتر قطعیش کنن یا لغوشو یا تصویبشو

دیوانه کردن دیگه اهههه

----------


## NiLQwoV

> کاش سریعتر قطعیش کنن یا لغوشو یا تصویبشو
> 
> دیوانه کردن دیگه اهههه


طاقت بیار دختر تا فردا مشخص میشه

----------


## sea

> *جواب من تناقض نیست کار سبطی متناقضه
> چرا  هم خدا هم خرما؟ 
> من مخالف به جد این مصوبه هستم . خوشحال هم میشوم لغو شود هر چند امیدی ندارم . اما نمیتوانم در حالی که برای این مصوبه که در حال تهیه ویس هستم و بچه ها را به تحریم کتابهای امتحان نهایی موسسه ایکس و ایگرد و رسوا سازیشون تشویق میکنم همزمان خودم مشغول تالیف کتاب امتحان نهایی باشم در انتشارات خودم. و این دقیقا همان حرفی ست که میزنید . نمیشود ذینفع بود و علیه خود شورید .
> در سال 97 و 98 تاثیر قطعی معدل برای سبطی سودی در برنداشت و ضرری هم نداشت . اومد میدان به درخواست کنکوریها و خوب وظیفه مسئولیتی ش که در دیده بان بود . تلاش کردند با هم و شد اونچیزی که باید میشد 
> سال پیش درباره افزایش سن فرهنگیان هم همچنین 
> اما قضیه این مصوبه فرق دارد 
> سبطی در حال حاضر خودش را عقب مانده از کارتل اقتصادی کتاب امتحان نهایی میداند و طبق گفته خودش اولین اولویت اش تهیه کتاب برای کنکور ادبیات تخصصی انسانی است و بعدش هم امتحان نهایی . این رو خودش در ویس گفته در کانالش هم موجوده پیدا کنم میفرستم واستون
> و هم زمان دارد برای لغو مصوبه میجنگد و انتشارات دیگری که کتاب چاپ میکنند را به باد انتقاد میگیرد
> مسئله تدریس نیست . نه من نه بزرگتر از من جلوی تدریس ایشون رو نمیتونه بگیره که نه باید هم بگیره . اصلا قصد هم چنین نیست . خواست هم چنین نیست .
> ...


هیچ ادمی پیدا نمیشه که همیشه فقط منافع دیگران رو درنظر بگیره اونم بدون توجه به منافع خودش!اقای سبطی هم حق دارن یه طرف قضیه به فکر خودشون باشن ولی واقعا کمک هایی که تو این سالها به بچه ها کردن خیلی بیشتر بوده مابقی انتشارات و اساتید صرفا منافع مالی خودشون براشون مهم بوده و هست ولی ذره ای براشون مهم نیست سر میلیون میلیون داوطلب و دانش اموز ایرانی چی میاد ولی دکتر سبطی این طور نیستن

----------


## MYDR

> *جواب من تناقض نیست کار سبطی متناقضه
> چرا  هم خدا هم خرما؟ 
> من مخالف به جد این مصوبه هستم . خوشحال هم میشوم لغو شود هر چند امیدی ندارم . اما نمیتوانم در حالی که برای این مصوبه که در حال تهیه ویس هستم و بچه ها را به تحریم کتابهای امتحان نهایی موسسه ایکس و ایگرد و رسوا سازیشون تشویق میکنم همزمان خودم مشغول تالیف کتاب امتحان نهایی باشم در انتشارات خودم. و این دقیقا همان حرفی ست که میزنید . نمیشود ذینفع بود و علیه خود شورید .
> در سال 97 و 98 تاثیر قطعی معدل برای سبطی سودی در برنداشت و ضرری هم نداشت . اومد میدان به درخواست کنکوریها و خوب وظیفه مسئولیتی ش که در دیده بان بود . تلاش کردند با هم و شد اونچیزی که باید میشد 
> سال پیش درباره افزایش سن فرهنگیان هم همچنین 
> اما قضیه این مصوبه فرق دارد 
> سبطی در حال حاضر خودش را عقب مانده از کارتل اقتصادی کتاب امتحان نهایی میداند و طبق گفته خودش اولین اولویت اش تهیه کتاب برای کنکور ادبیات تخصصی انسانی است و بعدش هم امتحان نهایی . این رو خودش در ویس گفته در کانالش هم موجوده پیدا کنم میفرستم واستون
> و هم زمان دارد برای لغو مصوبه میجنگد و انتشارات دیگری که کتاب چاپ میکنند را به باد انتقاد میگیرد
> مسئله تدریس نیست . نه من نه بزرگتر از من جلوی تدریس ایشون رو نمیتونه بگیره که نه باید هم بگیره . اصلا قصد هم چنین نیست . خواست هم چنین نیست .
> ...


آقا یوسف ما و شما اگر هزاران سند و مدرک و حرف و اثبات برای کسانی که در این شرایط که به امثال سبطی پناه بردن و دل خوش هستند، بزنیم بازم هیچ تاثیری نداره !
 حالا شاید درک کنم چرا عده ای اصلا جواب نمیدن و فقط کار خودشون رو میکنند ! 
گفته اند هفته و یا هفته های بعدی کار مشخص تر میشه !  به هر حال این موضوع هرچی باشه تموم میشه ! چه لغو بشه چه لغو نشه ! دیگه هر کسی بر اساس شرایط خودش باید پیش بره !
با شما موافقم و متوجه شده ام که شما در پی کار و برنامه های خودتون هستی پس با شما هم جهت میشم و به کار و برنامه های خودمون برسیم و وقتمون رو بابت حرف های جوگیرانه و بچگانه ای که فقط از سر تمایلات واحساسات سرچشمه میگیره از بین نبریم.

----------


## saber95

> آقا یوسف ما و شما اگر هزاران سند و مدرک و حرف و اثبات برای کسانی که در این شرایط که به امثال سبطی پناه بردن و دل خوش هستند، بزنیم بازم هیچ تاثیری نداره !
>  حالا شاید درک کنم چرا عده ای اصلا جواب نمیدن و فقط کار خودشون رو میکنند ! 
> گفته اند هفته و یا هفته های بعدی کار مشخص تر میشه !  به هر حال این موضوع هرچی باشه تموم میشه ! چه لغو بشه چه لغو نشه ! دیگه هر کسی بر اساس شرایط خودش باید پیش بره !
> با شما موافقم و متوجه شده ام که شما در پی کار و برنامه های خودتون هستی پس با شما هم جهت میشم و به کار و برنامه های خودمون برسیم و وقتمون رو بابت حرف های جوگیرانه و بچگانه ای که فقط از سر تمایلات واحساسات سرچشمه میگیره از بین نبریم.


عاقلانه‌ترین کار ممکن ...!

----------


## saber95

> به قول لارسن اسوندسن(فیلسوف نروژی): یکی از ویژگی‌های تقریبا همیشگیه خطرهای بالقوه‌ای که نسبت به اونا هشدار داده میشه، اینه که چنان مطرح میشن که انگار گویی خطرهای بالفعل هستن! دنیا پر هست از خطرهای بالقوه ... ممکنه کسی شما رو هل بده و شما روی ریل قطار بیافتین ! ممکنه شهاب سنگی روی سر شما بیافته ! ممکنه تروریستی هواپیمایی رو که شما در اون نشستین رو هواپیما ربایی کنه ! با این وجود دشواره که بتونیم بپذیریم زندگی روزمره‌مون رو با احتساب رخ دادن چنین چیزهایی تنظیم کنیم . اما درنظر داشته باشیم اکثر خطرهای بالقوه هرگز محقق نمیشن و جامه عمل نمیپوشن ...!
> کار جناب سبطی و امثالهم اخیرا در این مدت درباره حالا بگیم مصوبه ظالمانه‌ی کنکور(براساس موجی که هست) هم شبیه این چیزی بوده که به قول این فیلسوف نقل قول شد .
> از اواخر تیر درگیر این پویش بودن تنها نتیجه‌اش این بوده که مرداد و شهریور و حتی بیشتر از نصف مهر از کف پرید ! مدتی که میشد در ابتدا با هدف ترمیم زدن یا اخذ دیپلم مجدد، همه دروس نهایی رو با تسلط حداکثری(نمره 20 کامل) جمع و جور کرد و بعدش نشست برای کنکور تخصصی با برنامه‌ی اصولی درس خوند .
> در کل قانون بد خیلی بهتر از بی قانونیه؛ از یه برهه‌ای به بعد همچنان به امید مجلسی نشستن که نمایندگانش متمایل به سیاست‌های پوپولیسمی هستن، دیگه انگار دامن زدن به بی قانونیه! آخرسر هم متضرر اصلی همون داوطلبی هست که همچنان به امید مجلس نشسته ...
> فراموش نکنیم که عوام فریبی از خصلت‌های این نهاد به اصطلاح قانون گذار هست .


حرفام رو که چند روز پیش گفتم، دوباره تکرار میکنم .
در آخر هم اضافه کنم هرکسی که خودشو از این پویش جناب سبطی و امرایی و دیده‌بان و غیره راجع به مصوبه جدا کنه و براساس شرایط خودش بره استراتژی خودش برا کنکور رو جلو ببره و براش تلاش وافر کنه، یه سال دیگه هیچوقت پشیمون نمیشه!...

----------


## _Joseph_

> آقا یوسف ما و شما اگر هزاران سند و مدرک و حرف و اثبات برای کسانی که در این شرایط که به امثال سبطی پناه بردن و دل خوش هستند، بزنیم بازم هیچ تاثیری نداره !
>  حالا شاید درک کنم چرا عده ای اصلا جواب نمیدن و فقط کار خودشون رو میکنند ! 
> گفته اند هفته و یا هفته های بعدی کار مشخص تر میشه !  به هر حال این موضوع هرچی باشه تموم میشه ! چه لغو بشه چه لغو نشه ! دیگه هر کسی بر اساس شرایط خودش باید پیش بره !
> با شما موافقم و متوجه شده ام که شما در پی کار و برنامه های خودتون هستی پس با شما هم جهت میشم و به کار و برنامه های خودمون برسیم و وقتمون رو بابت حرف های جوگیرانه و بچگانه ای که فقط از سر تمایلات واحساسات سرچشمه میگیره از بین نبریم.


*خواهش میکنم . به نظر من هر اتفاقی بیافته در نهایت ما باید روی برنامه های خودمون فوکوس کنیم در نهایت . پس چرا از همین اول این کار نکنیم؟
خدا شاهده برادر من سال 99 برای کنکور 1400 از خرداد 99 تا آبان 99 قریب به 6 ماه فقط تو همین انجمن و تلگرام و ....... برای تمدید نظام قدیم تلاش کردم .سبطی و بقیه همگی جوری حرف میزدن ادم فکر میکرد همین فردا تمیدید میشه و ... در حالی که من فقط وقتم رو سوزوندم .
 بعدش دیگه دیدم تمدید نمیشه . رفتم یک ماه تمام پول جمع کردم کتاب نظام جدید رشته ریاضی بخرم . انقدر عصبی بودم که روزی از حرص 16 ساعت درس میخوندم گزارش کارام هم هست تو همین انجمن و تاپیک هاشم هست و بعضی اعضای قدیمی هم میدونن .
ولی اسفند دلسرد شدم و ناراحت و تغییر رشته دادم طی فرایندی به تجربی و اتفاقات غیر پیش بینی که الان رسیدم به اینجا.
برای همین من دیگه تصمیم گرفتم کار خودم رو بکنم . اونا { مجلس و سیاسیون و .....} کار خودشون رو میکنن .
الان قریب به یک سال سال هستش سبطی و امثالهم از زمان تصویب مصوبه در دولت حسن روحانی تا به الان هیچ اتفاقی رو نتونستن رقم بزنن به جز امید دادن واهی که هفته آینده مجلس فلان یچیز داره 
فلان نماینده توویت زد 
فلان نماینده ویس داد 
فلان نماینده با فلانی دعوا کرد 
فلان نماینده تو اینستاگرام پست گذاشت و ....
آخه بی ناموسا بیایید ببینم نماینده مگر کارش توییت و پست و ویس دادنه؟؟؟؟؟ نماینده باید بره روی صحن و دفاع کنه . حنجره ش رو پاره کنه و قانون تصویب کنه نه اینکه لم بده روی صندلی نرم مجلس و توویت بزنه 
دلخوش  به این توییت ها و .... بودن کاری بس عبث و بیهوده ست .
من فاتحه این مجلس را خواندم 
فاتحه این دولت و مملکت رو خواندم
کار خودم رو میکنم .طبق آخرین قانونی که تصویب شده که این مصوبه است . حالا بیان بگن هفته آینده لغو شد خب کوچ میکنم به وضع سابق . بگن فلان شد با توجه به اون استراتژی مخصوص شرایط خودم رو میچینم و راه و مسیر رو برای خودم مشخص میکنم دیگه سرم رو میندازم پایین کار خودمو میکنم. همین
یک ماهه میگن دو روز آینده طرح دو فورتی و سه فورتی و .... میره روی صحن و هنوز خبری نشده . جم کنید بابا . سیاسی پیاسی استفراغی*

----------


## MYDR

بله دقیقا همین طوره آقا یوسف !
درکت میکنم با این بی وضعیت وبی شعوری بعضی ها چه بر سر زندگی آدم میارند و اون آرامش زندگی و تحصیلی رو نابود میکنند د !  و دست سرنوشت ادم رو به کجا ها که نمی کشونه!مشخصا ً که خیلی سخت هست این موضوعی که تعریف کردی ! من هم از همین نوع شدم در طی این مدت ! 

این هامون سبطی و دارو دسته اش مثل این پسرک حسین دوست، دیگه خودشون رو رسوا کردند و هرچی آبرو داشته اند،با دست خودشون خرابش کردند !
این پسرک ور دست هامون سبطی روزی که بچه ها پیش دکتر توکلی جمع شده بودند بود و مثل ور دست ها تحت اوامر سبطی بود ! حتی برای حرف زدن هر کسی یا می پرید توی حرفش یا نمیزاشت تموم کنه طرف حرفشرو !  الان هم که سبطی توی ویس چرت خودش گفته پیش پیش گفته نظام قدیمی ها شاید نتونید کنکور شرکت کنید ! ( که ترس رو بندازه تو جون بچه ها که با خودشون اونها رو همگام کنه که بنده های خدا خوب خوب بگو چی کار کنیم ؟   و یا با فرار رو به جلو اون طرحی که مثلا در دیوان مطرح کرده اند حاضر شدن و راضی اند که این نظام قدیمی ها تغییر رشته ای ها تمام کنکوری های نطام قدیم و جدید رو به دردسر بندازند تا فقط و فقط به اهداف خودشون برسند ! از این سمت توی کانال خودش پست های این پسرک رو فوروارد میزنه ! یعنی حمایتش میکنه ! پسرک هم در کانال خودش چون مدام افراد بهش پیام دادند و با کارهاشون مخالف بودند که  این هم اومده به مخالفین افکار و رویه اینها فحاشی رکیک کرده ! 
حالا همون طرح دیوان رو هم قطعا هامون سبطی دست داشته که کافیه به تایم پست ها برآزنده شخصیتشون توجه بشه.  ( دیگه مطمئنم که خودت منظورم رو گرفتی و دیگه بازترش نکنم )،

 بندگان خدا نظام جدیدی ها فکر میکنند این ها بفکرشون هستند و طرح و نظری که اینها بهشون خط میدن حتما به نفعشون هست ! در صورتی که هنوز نمیدونند چه خبره ! واقعا با گفتن این کلمه تاریخ برام زنده شده پست های اول همین تاپیک ! وقتی میگفتیم آقا این مصوبه داره سر آروزهای داوطلب های کنکوری رو بی صدا می بره و کسی حتی حسش نمیکنه بعد از 1.5 تازه بعضی ها متوجه شدند!
آره برادر ، این هامون سبطی و دارو دسته خبیثش هم باید زمان بگذره تا حرف شما و ما رو درک کنند که بله اصلا موضوع چی بوده و چی برسرشون اومده ! یه وقت یه سری چیزا رو باید گذاشت به عده آقا یا خانم  زمان !
 دقیقا من هم کاری که تو گفتی در نظرم و برنامه خودم قرار دادم.

----------


## PasteLize_Quin



----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

باورم نمیشه که این تاپیک ۲۲۸صفحه جلورفته اما هیچ تغییری درهیچ چیز اتفاق نیفتاده ! و هی حرفای تکراری تر ازدیروز !
واقعا این آدما چطور میخوان اون دنیا پاسخگوی  چند هزار داوطلب نگران ومضطرب  باشند... بیشتر از یکسال با روح وروان چندهزار کنکوری بازی کردن . اعصابم داغونه واقعا خدا لعنتشون کنه کاش یه خبر خوش بیاد آخر این هفته هعییییی

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> باورم نمیشه که این تاپیک ۲۲۸صفحه جلورفته اما هیچ تغییری درهیچ چیز اتفاق نیفتاده ! و هی حرفای تکراری تر ازدیروز !
> واقعا این آدما چطور میخوان اون دنیا پاسخگوی  چند هزار داوطلب نگران ومضطرب  باشند... بیشتر از یکسال با روح وروان چندهزار کنکوری بازی کردن . اعصابم داغونه واقعا خدا لعنتشون کنه کاش یه خبر خوش بیاد آخر این هفته هعییییی


  این هفته که نه موند هفته بعد. اون نماینده ها رفتن رواندا( یک کشور در افریقا ست)

----------


## Biomedical Eng

یه حسی بهم میگه اینا نمرات رو تاثیر موستقیم کردن رفته. فقط دنبال اینن که آموزش پرورش ده ها میلیارد پول از بابت ثپت نام در ترمیم معدل به دست بیاره و همینطور کتابای امتحان نهایی انتشارات ها فروخته بشن بعد اعلام کنن.
حتی مومکنه که هفته بعد الکی بگن احتمالا تاثیر قطعی سرجاشه ولی در نهایت تاثیر موثبت میکنن به نظر من.

----------


## sea

نمیدونم چرا بعضی ها مثل مسایل سیاسی دوست دارن بچه ها رو‌تو‌جبهه های مخالف قرار بدن و حتی به جون هم بندازن که تو‌طرفدار فلانی بهمانی!!!عین روز روشنه لغو مصوبه به نفع اکثریته ..مادر کنار درس خوندن تلاشمون رو واسه لغوش کردیم اقای سبطی و امرایی هم همراهمون بودن دیگه کاری از دستمون برنمیادنهایتا تاهفته بعدم معلوم میشه نتیجه اگه لغو بشه که خب ما تخصصی خوندیم و چیزی از دست ندادیم (چون اکثرا برای ترمیم معدلم میخونن عمومی هم میخوندن) اگه لغو نشه هم همان روال ادامه میدیم

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> نمیدونم چرا بعضی ها مثل مسایل سیاسی دوست دارن بچه ها رو‌تو‌جبهه های مخالف قرار بدن و حتی به جون هم بندازن که تو‌طرفدار فلانی بهمانی!!!عین روز روشنه لغو مصوبه به نفع اکثریته ..مادر کنار درس خوندن تلاشمون رو واسه لغوش کردیم اقای سبطی و امرایی هم همراهمون بودن دیگه کاری از دستمون برنمیادنهایتا تاهفته بعدم معلوم میشه نتیجه اگه لغو بشه که خب ما تخصصی خوندیم و چیزی از دست ندادیم (چون اکثرا برای ترمیم معدلم میخونن عمومی هم میخوندن) اگه لغو نشه هم همان روال ادامه میدیم


لغو که نه فقط اصلاح میشه. اون قسمت حذف شدن عمومی ها هم محاله برگرده چون هم انتشارات ها آمادگی چاپ ندارن هم اینکه داوطلبا نمیتونن دوباره عمومی بخونن

----------


## sea

> لغو که نه فقط اصلاح میشه. اون قسمت حذف شدن عمومی ها هم محاله برگرده چون هم انتشارات ها آمادگی چاپ ندارن هم اینکه داوطلبا نمیتونن دوباره عمومی بخونن


عمومی دوازدهم روکه برای ترمیم میخونی مجبوری پایه هارم بخونی مثل درس عربی  و زبان من از پایه میخونم چون درسته مستقیم تو امتحان نهایی سوال نمیاد ولی غیر مستقیم. خیلی تاثیر داره و واقعا پیش نیازه..تنها درسایی از عمومی که پایه نمیخواد دین و زندگی هست و حفظیات ادبیات....
عمومی ها در ظاهر حذف شدن ولی در واقعیت باید خونده بشن

----------


## ha.hg

خود‌اموزش‌پروش‌و‌سنجش‌  ا‌هم‌مشکل‌دارن‌
اگه‌یادتون‌باشه‌چند‌وقت  ‌پیش‌‌وزیر‌اموزش‌پرورش  گفت‌وظیفه‌ما‌‌این‌نیس  ‌که‌بچه‌ها‌رو‌برا‌‌کن  کور‌اماده‌کنیم.
خلاصه‌که‌‌ایناخودشون‌هم  ‌گیجن.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> خود‌اموزش‌پروش‌و‌سنجش‌  ا‌هم‌مشکل‌دارن‌
> اگه‌یادتون‌باشه‌چند‌وقت  ‌پیش‌‌وزیر‌اموزش‌پرورش  گفت‌وظیفه‌ما‌‌این‌نیس  ‌که‌بچه‌ها‌رو‌برا‌‌کن  کور‌اماده‌کنیم.
> خلاصه‌که‌‌ایناخودشون‌هم  ‌گیجن.


اصلا از بین اینهمه خبر من تا الان ندیدم هیچ مسئولی موافق مصوبه باشه

----------


## Aydakikio

سلام تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به کجا رسید؟ :Yahoo (114): 
اگر مصوبه قطعی شده برای ترمیم معدل دی کجا و کی باید بریم برای ثبت نام؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> سلام تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به کجا رسید؟
> اگر مصوبه قطعی شده برای ترمیم معدل دی کجا و کی باید بریم برای ثبت نام؟


فعلا یه هفته وایستا چون گویا قراره این هفته جلسه داشته باشن دوباره 
اگه چیزی تغییر نکرد اقدام کن واسه ترمیم معدل ...
جزییات بیشتر ترمیم معدل هم از آموزش و پرورش شهرتون بپرسین

----------


## Amir Afshar

این متن خطاب به خودم و اون 110 نفرین که الان انلاینن (=
این مصوبه چه اجرا شد چه لغو شد جوری درس بخون که سال دیگه این دغدغه های مزخرف الانتو نداشته باشی... :Y (755):

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به کجا رسید؟
> اگر مصوبه قطعی شده برای ترمیم معدل دی کجا و کی باید بریم برای ثبت نام؟


چندتا از نماینده ها رفتن کشور رواندا (یه کشور در آفریقا) اونا برگردن آماده بشن جلسه برگزار میکنن

----------


## Biomedical Eng

دوستان عزیز اگر در خبرها و توییتر و پیج های افراد مسئول خبری منتشر شده لطفا ب اشتراک بگذارید همینجا

----------


## elhameli

https://telewebion.com/episode/0x29aa53a
دقیقه 1:12 اخبار علم و فناوری شبکه خبر :
فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم؛ دروسی که مطابق عناوین هست را میتوانند استفاده کنند و مابقی دروس را باید تطبیق بزنند !

----------


## Mhdmhb

> https://telewebion.com/episode/0x29aa53a
> دقیقه 1:12 اخبار علم و فناوری شبکه خبر :
> فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم؛ دروسی که مطابق عناوین هست را میتوانند استفاده کنند و مابقی دروس را باید تطبیق بزنند !


همون خبرای قدیمیو باز دوربین دیدن تکرار کردن.......خدایی بببینید کیا دارن برامون تصمیم‌میگیرن طرف نمیتونه درس حرف بزنه نمیدونه اصلا قبل ۸۴ سابقه تحصیلی کامل نیس همه چیو قاطی هم‌میکنه میفرسته از مغز ناقصش بیرون

----------


## sea

من تلگرامم وصل نمیشه خبر جدیدی نیست؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> من تلگرامم وصل نمیشه خبر جدیدی نیست؟


هنوز معلوم نشده که جلسه کی تشگیل میشه اصلا اعلام نکردن اعضا کیا هستن.

----------


## Amir.h.f

> من تلگرامم وصل نمیشه خبر جدیدی نیست؟


برو درست را بخوان .

----------


## Mhdmhb

> من تلگرامم وصل نمیشه خبر جدیدی نیست؟


امروز مناظره دعوت بودن امرایی با موافقان  مصوبه که نیومدن موافقا کنسل شده...یه مصوبه پر ایراد هیشکی گردنش نمیگیره بدبخت ماهاا

----------


## Fawzi

نه به مصوبه

----------


## Fawzi

مصوبه لغو باید گردد

----------


## Fawzi

مصوبه رو کنکوریا تعیین میکنند نه مسئولان

----------


## sea

> برو درست را بخوان .


باش منتظر بودم شما بگی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezaamh

ابتدای هفته پیش رو هم رسید
ابتدای هفته های پیش روی دیگه هم میرسه
و اینا خودشونم نمیدونن میخوان چکار کنن

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

⭕️ لغو پی در پی مناظره ها از سوی صدا و سیما و خبرگزاری ها به علت عدم حضور موافقین مصوبه کنکوری!

علی امرایی ، عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان عدالت و شفافیت :
.
.
.

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

⭕️ علی امرائی « مقدمات تشکیل جلسه ۱۰ نفره مجلس و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی » :
.
.
.

----------


## NiLQwoV

> ⭕️ علی امرائی « مقدمات تشکیل جلسه ۱۰ نفره مجلس و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی » :
> .
> .
> .


موفق و مؤید باشید آخرش یعنی بشینید تا لغوش کنیم ها ها ها ها

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> موفق و مؤید باشید آخرش یعنی بشینید تا لغوش کنیم ها ها ها ها


فکر کنم یه بار دیگه باید گوش بدید

----------


## Mhdmhb

> فکر کنم یه بار دیگه باید گوش بدید


خوش خبر باشید

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> خوش خبر باشید������������


تمام امیدمون به خداست .
و بعد هم امید داریم به این نماینده های درب و داغون مجلسمون .
تا الان که همه چیز به نفع لغو یا بازگشت حداکثری اوضاع به شرایط گذشته هستش .
امید به خدا

----------


## S.akbari

واسه اجرای این باید آموزش پرورش و سنجش کاملا آماده باشن و وظایف خودشونو کامل بدونن ولی الان اوضاع طوری شده که فقط بچه ها رو مضطرب میکنه ما قبلا طرفمون فقط یه ارگان بود سازمان سنجش ثبت نام میکردیم سر موعد می رفتیم کنکور میدادیم ولی الان ۴۰ درصد سنجش بچه ها افتاده دست آموزش و پرورش که اصلا معلوم نیست میخواد چیکار بکنه هیچ جزییات رسمی بیرون نداده هیچ شفاف سازی نکرده آموزش پرورش شهرستانا هم که انگار نه انگار که یه بخش مهمی از کنکور دستشونه نمیدونن باید چیکار کنن هر کسی یه چیزی میگه تقصیری هم ندارن چون هیچ بخشنامه ای نداشتن فقط خدا بخیر کنه

----------


## S.akbari

> تمام امیدمون به خداست .
> و بعد هم امید داریم به این نماینده های درب و داغون مجلسمون .
> تا الان که همه چیز به نفع لغو یا بازگشت حداکثری اوضاع به شرایط گذشته هستش .
> امید به خدا


بنظرم واسه اجرای این مصوبه وزارت علوم مشکل خاصی نداره مثل کنکور هر چند پر حاشیه ای که هرسال برگزار میکرد مشکل اصلی آموزش پرورشه که بسیار بی نظم و بی خیاله انگار نه انگار ۴۰ درصد سرنوشت بچه ها افتاده دستشون

----------


## Biomedical Eng

من یکی خوشبین هستم. فقط تنها چیزی که هست اینه که دیگه طرح دوفوریتی رو منتفی میبینم. اگه از این جلسه به جایی نرسیم احتمال عدم الغای مصوبه بالاست

----------


## NiLQwoV

> فکر کنم یه بار دیگه باید گوش بدید


یعنی واقعا امکانش هست این مصوبه لغو بشه ؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> یعنی واقعا امکانش هست این مصوبه لغو بشه ؟


همین که شورا راضی شده یه جلسه موشترک با مجلس تشگیل بده یعنی کوتاه اومده به نظرم.

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> یعنی واقعا امکانش هست این مصوبه لغو بشه ؟


یعنی واقعا امکانش هست این مصوبه لغو بشه .

----------


## saber95

> واسه اجرای این باید آموزش پرورش و سنجش کاملا آماده باشن و وظایف خودشونو کامل بدونن ولی الان اوضاع طوری شده که فقط بچه ها رو مضطرب میکنه ما قبلا طرفمون فقط یه ارگان بود سازمان سنجش ثبت نام میکردیم سر موعد می رفتیم کنکور میدادیم ولی الان ۴۰ درصد سنجش بچه ها افتاده دست آموزش و پرورش که اصلا معلوم نیست میخواد چیکار بکنه هیچ جزییات رسمی بیرون نداده هیچ شفاف سازی نکرده آموزش پرورش شهرستانا هم که انگار نه انگار که یه بخش مهمی از کنکور دستشونه نمیدونن باید چیکار کنن هر کسی یه چیزی میگه تقصیری هم ندارن چون هیچ بخشنامه ای نداشتن فقط خدا بخیر کنه


تقریبا یه ماه پیش رفته بودم آموزش و پرورش ناحیه یک شهرستان ارومیه، قسمت سنجش و ارزشیابی تحصیلی(دفتر امتحانات) واسه انجام کارهای تطبیق دیپلم نظام قدیم ریاضی برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد تجربی در نظام جدید؛ دو سه ساعت مجوز کمیسیون و بعدش جمع آوری امضاهاش طول کشید . اون متصدی که داشت کارهای تطبیق نمرات رو انجام میداد همون موقع ازش پرسیدم فرضا آیا در همین دیپلم مجدد بعدا میشه ترمیم زد و این صحبتا که ایشون و حتی کارشناس اونجا جواب درست و حسابی و واضح براش نداشتن و اون متصدی آخرش گفت باید بری از مدرسه‌ای که قراره اونجا ثبت نام کنی بپرسی و بعدش خودشم ازم پرسید اصلا دیپلم مجدد رو برای چی میخوای که این سوالات رو هم میپرسی! بهش گفتم برای شرکت در کنکور سراسری سال 1402 که طبق مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سوابق تحصیلی امتحانات نهایی دیپلم مرتبط 40 درصد تاثیر قطعی خواهد داشت و این بحث‌ها؛ یعنی بلافاصله برگشته با حالتی که انگار هیچی نفهمید فقط گفت آهااا و دیگه هیچی نگفت .
بخدا یعنی اینطور برمیومد که انگار اصلا هیچ خبر ندارن چه خبره و چه مسئولیت سنگینی افتاده روی دوششون!...

----------


## S.akbari

> تقریبا یه ماه پیش رفته بودم آموزش و پرورش ناحیه یک شهرستان ارومیه، قسمت سنجش و ارزشیابی تحصیلی(دفتر امتحانات) واسه انجام کارهای تطبیق دیپلم نظام قدیم ریاضی برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد تجربی در نظام جدید؛ دو سه ساعت مجوز کمیسیون و بعدش جمع آوری امضاهاش طول کشید . اون متصدی که داشت کارهای تطبیق نمرات رو انجام میداد همون موقع ازش پرسیدم فرضا آیا در همین دیپلم مجدد بعدا میشه ترمیم زد و این صحبتا که ایشون و حتی کارشناس اونجا جواب درست و حسابی و واضح براش نداشتن و اون متصدی آخرش گفت باید بری از مدرسه‌ای که قراره اونجا ثبت نام کنی بپرسی و بعدش خودشم ازم پرسید اصلا دیپلم مجدد رو برای چی میخوای که این سوالات رو هم میپرسی! بهش گفتم برای شرکت در کنکور سراسری سال 1402 که طبق مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سوابق تحصیلی امتحانات نهایی دیپلم مرتبط 40 درصد تاثیر قطعی خواهد داشت و این بحث‌ها؛ یعنی بلافاصله برگشته با حالتی که انگار هیچی نفهمید فقط گفت آهااا و دیگه هیچی نگفت .
> بخدا یعنی اینطور برمیومد که انگار اصلا هیچ خبر ندارن چه خبره و چه مسئولیت سنگینی افتاده روی دوششون!...


باز خوبه واسه شما تطبیق دادن من دیدم که بچه ها گاها میرن آموزش و پرورش گفتن که اصلا تطبیق؟؟؟؟ ترمیم معدل واسه کنکور؟!!!!!! خودمم تجربشو داشتم چنان تعجب کردن که بچه ها براشون توضیح دادن جریان چیه واقعا اوضاع خیلی بهم ریخته از همه داغون تر اوضاع آموزش پرورش

----------


## Mhdmhb

> تمام امیدمون به خداست .
> و بعد هم امید داریم به این نماینده های درب و داغون مجلسمون .
> تا الان که همه چیز به نفع لغو یا بازگشت حداکثری اوضاع به شرایط گذشته هستش .
> امید به خدا


خدا کنه لغو بشه اینا معلومه درس حسابی نمیتونن مصوبه رو اجراش کنن بدبخت ماها حقمون ضایع میشه.....منم احتمال زیاد میدم مث سال ۹۹ بود فک کنم تا آبان جریان معدلو کش دادن بعدش مثبت شه این جلسه هم مث اون سال بشه

----------


## ArweNN

خدایا حقیقتا می بینی یا خودتو به ندیدن زدی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> خدایا حقیقتا می بینی یا خودتو به ندیدن زدی


خدا میبینه منتهی بنده هاش کورن ! 
البته کور که نه کاش خدا موقع تقسیم عقل به اینا توجه ویژه ای میکرد ! مارو بااین نفهم های زبون نفهم گیرانداخت  که چی آخه !

هعیییییی خواهر درست میشه ان شاالله

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

لطفا مخالفت با مصوبه رو تغییر بدین به مخالفت با تاثیر قطعی معدل 
آخه حذف عمومی و کنکور دی چه هیزم تری به شما فروخته ..عجباا
تازه همین تاثیر قطعی معدلم حرکت خوبیه فقط زود اینکارو کردن ..مثلا از دو کنکور بعدی باید این کارو میکردن تا حداقل دو نسل کنکور (دوازدهمی ها و اونایی ک یه سال پشت کنکور موندن) امتحان نهایی دوازدهم رو با این نیت که تاثیر قطعی میذاره داده باشن ..

----------


## rezaamh

> لطفا مخالفت با مصوبه رو تغییر بدین به مخالفت با تاثیر قطعی معدل 
> آخه حذف عمومی و کنکور دی چه هیزم تری به شما فروخته ..عجباا
> تازه همین تاثیر قطعی معدلم حرکت خوبیه فقط زود اینکارو کردن ..مثلا از دو کنکور بعدی باید این کارو میکردن تا حداقل دو نسل کنکور (دوازدهمی ها و اونایی ک یه سال پشت کنکور موندن) امتحان نهایی دوازدهم رو با این نیت که تاثیر قطعی میذاره داده باشن ..


تموم شد داداش؟
چشم حتما بهشون میگم
عمومی حذف بشه تاثیر معدلم مثبت باشه؟؟
پس یعنی دیگه عمومی بای بای؟؟
من نمیدونم این عمومی چه رنجی برای شما داره که اینقدر دنبال حذفشین
عمومی ها تو کنکور دروس جبران کننده ای هستن و خیلی کمک میکنن
به فرض اگه تجربی باشی و مث خیلی از تجربی ها ریاضیت اوکی نباشه خیلی راحت میتونی با ی دینی و عربی بالای ۸۰ ۹۰ جبرانش کنی
این به کنار
تاثیر قطعی معدل کجاش خوبه؟؟
تو کنکور که تو ی روز و تو حوزه های کمتر و با اون سطح به قول خودشون بالای امنیتی برگزار میشه اون همه تقلب میشه آخرش حالا تو فکر کن تو امتحان نهایی چه فاجعه ای رخ میده
از من گذشته لغو شد که خداروشکر نشد به من مربوط نیست
ولی به قرآن که به ضررتونه
من دوتا از عیباشو گفتم فقط، خواستی بیا تا صبح عیباشو برات ردیف میکنم
بچه درسخونای زرنگ که رفتین نهایی دادین و ی مشت بیست درو کردین و الان خوشحالین
این حتی به ضرر شماهم هست
موفق باشین

----------


## S.akbari

> تموم شد داداش؟
> چشم حتما بهشون میگم
> عمومی حذف بشه تاثیر معدلم مثبت باشه؟؟
> پس یعنی دیگه عمومی بای بای؟؟
> من نمیدونم این عمومی چه رنجی برای شما داره که اینقدر دنبال حذفشین
> عمومی ها تو کنکور دروس جبران کننده ای هستن و خیلی کمک میکنن
> به فرض اگه تجربی باشی و مث خیلی از تجربی ها ریاضیت اوکی نباشه خیلی راحت میتونی با ی دینی و عربی بالای ۸۰ ۹۰ جبرانش کنی
> این به کنار
> تاثیر قطعی معدل کجاش خوبه؟؟
> ...


مسلما با این مصوبه امتحان نهایی ها هم به این سادگی نخواهند بود که هر کسی ۲۰ بگیره و اونی که دیپلم سال های قبله و با تقلب ۲۰ شده هم تراز با ۲۰ دیپلم ۱۴۰۲ میشه تا حالا که اصلا هیچی درباره نحوه ترازدهی معدل ها نگفتن که چطور میخوان اجراش کنن بعید میدونم انقدر دقیق و وظیفه شناس باشن که دیپلم هر سالو یه تراز بدن بر اساس سختی و آسونی اون سال اینم گوشه ای از بی عدالتی در این مصوبه

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> تموم شد داداش؟
> چشم حتما بهشون میگم
> عمومی حذف بشه تاثیر معدلم مثبت باشه؟؟
> پس یعنی دیگه عمومی بای بای؟؟
> من نمیدونم این عمومی چه رنجی برای شما داره که اینقدر دنبال حذفشین
> عمومی ها تو کنکور دروس جبران کننده ای هستن و خیلی کمک میکنن
> به فرض اگه تجربی باشی و مث خیلی از تجربی ها ریاضیت اوکی نباشه خیلی راحت میتونی با ی دینی و عربی بالای ۸۰ ۹۰ جبرانش کنی
> این به کنار
> تاثیر قطعی معدل کجاش خوبه؟؟
> ...


دقیقا همینطوره .
لطفا متوجه باشید که
۱) کنکور دی در هر صورتی اگر برگزار بشه ( چه تاثیر قطعی چه مثبت ) به ضرر بچه های پشت کنکوری ، محصلین مدارس دولتی ، فارغ‌التحصیلان نظام قدیم و بچه های مناطق محرومه .
۲) حذف عمومی در هر صورت ( چه تاثیر قطعی چه تاثیر مثبت ) به ضرر بچه های پشت کنکوری ، محصلین مدارس دولتی ، فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم و بچه های مناطق محروم هستش .
۳) تاثیر قطعی معدل به ضرر تمام بچه های پشت کنکوری ، محصلین مدارس دولتی ، فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم و بچه های مناطق محروم هستش .

۴) حذف زیرگروه ها در هر صورت ( چه تاثیر قطعی چه تاثیر مثبت ) به ضرر بچه های پشت کنکوری ، محصلین مدارس دولتی ، فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم و بچه های مناطق محروم هستش .

میشه این چهار تا خط رو بارها و بارها بنویسید همه جا ؟
هر کس ابهامی داشت درمورد هرکدوم از اینها ، با کمال میل حاضرم مفصلا توضیح بدم درموردش .

اقایون ولله بالله تالله اگر هر کدوم از این چهار بند در شرایط فعلی ، اجرا بشه ، عده‌ی زیادی از یک یا چند گروه خاص از یچه ها ، له و عملا کنار گذاشته خواهند شد .
اجرای هرکدوم از این موارد ، نیاز به زیرساخت های فوق‌العاده قوی ، افراد اجراکننده فوق‌العاده قوی ، برنامه و نقشه‌ی دراز مدت فوق العاده قوی و از همه مهم‌تر ، سواد و کار کارشناسی فوووووق‌العاده قوی هستش .
با این سیستم آموزش و پروش و آموزش عالی ، نحوه‌ی امتحان گرفتن ها ، نحوه‌ی تصحیح ها ، نحوه‌ی تدریس ها و نحوه‌ی سنجش‌ها ، هرگز این مصوبه و هیچکدوم از بندهاش ، بدون له کردن عده‌ی کثیری از بچه های هم سن و سال و هم وطنمون ، امکان اجرایی شدن نداره .
این کشور مال همه‌ست . 
در حالت ارمانی یک کشور نرمال ،
هر کسی ، هر زمانی ، هر مکانی و هر طریقی که دلش خواست میتونه در چهارچوب قانون ، از امکانات کشورش استفاده کنه و هیچوقت ، هیچکس حق محروم کردن قسمتی از جامعه رو از استفاده از امکانات کشور نداره .
متاسفانه حالا قرعه انحصارطلبی و خباثت مسئولین ، افتاده به ما . 
ما هم تلاشمون رو داریم می‌کنیم .
ولی به نظرم - حتی در حد کلام - توی زمینشون بازی نکنیم .
همیشه نفع یه موضوع ، باید جمعی باشه نه فردی . اگر بچه‌ی یازدهمی و دوازدهمی فکر میکنه با برگزاری کنکور دی یا حذف دروس عمومی ، داره به نفعش کار میشه ، حتی اگر این فکر درست باشه ( که بی هیچ شکی غلطه و اشتباه فکر میکنه ) ، باز هم پافشاریش روی این مسئله ، نتیجه‌ش میشه آسیب دیدن بقیه .
نکنید اقا . نکنید ...

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> مسلما با این مصوبه امتحان نهایی ها هم به این سادگی نخواهند بود که هر کسی ۲۰ بگیره و اونی که دیپلم سال های قبله و با تقلب ۲۰ شده هم تراز با ۲۰ دیپلم ۱۴۰۲ میشه تا حالا که اصلا هیچی درباره نحوه ترازدهی معدل ها نگفتن که چطور میخوان اجراش کنن بعید میدونم انقدر دقیق و وظیفه شناس باشن که دیپلم هر سالو یه تراز بدن بر اساس سختی و آسونی اون سال اینم گوشه ای از بی عدالتی در این مصوبه


خواهر گلم همترازی بین این سالها غییییر ممکنه .
تراز فقط به نمره وابسته نیست .
تراز در اولین وهله ، به تعداد شرکت کننده های ( ثابت ) هر امتحان وابسته‌ست .
میدونی با فرمول همترازی ، امکان این وحود داره که فردی که (مثلا) سال ۹۲ میانگین دروس اختصاصیش ۱۶ بوده ، از فرد دیگه‌ای که ( مثلا ) سال ۱۴۰۱ ، میانگین دروس اختصاصیش ۱۹ بوده ، تراز به مراتب بالاتری کسب کنه ؟
اگر امتحانی ، رتبه‌بندی افرادش بر اساس تراز وابسته به ضرایب باشه ، همترازی بین چند امتحان که تعداد شرکت کننده ثابت ندارند ، از نظر ریاضی غیرممکن هستش .
خب چاره چیه ؟ فرمول همترازی رو عوض‌ کنند ؟ ضرایب رو نسبی کنند ؟
نه ! واقعا نه !
با عوض شدن فرمول همترازی ، اولین اتفاقی که میفته ، مغایرت افرادیه که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند یا هنگام تراز گیری از افراد یه رشته ، توی لیست نبودند . کی‌ها ؟ اونهایی که با دیپلم غیر مرتبط قراره باهات همتراز بشند . خب چاره‌ی این چیه ؟ ایجاد سابقه.ی تحصیلی برای همه‌شون ؟ این کار زیرساختی لازم داره که حداقل ده سال طول میکشه تا به مرحله‌ی مقدماتی اجرا برسه . چرا ؟ چون نیاز به تصحیح کاملا علمی و قانونی امتحانات ، برگزاریشون به صورت یکپارچه از لحاظ سطح علمی شرکت کننده ، سطح علمی تصحیح کننده ، سطح مراقبت استاندارد ، سطح استاندار طرح سوال و ... باشه .
کسی هست بتونه ادعا کنه از اولین روز تحصیل تا آخرین روز تحصیل مدرسه و دانشگاه ، یه امتحان ، فققققط یه امتحان با سطح استاندارد گرفته شده ازش ؟
کنکور واقعا سطحش استاندارده ؟ امتحانات مدرسه چی ؟ واقعا اینطور نیست .
شاید توی چیزهای دیگه مثلا در اختلاف بین مدارس ، بی عدالتی هنوز صدای بلندی به پا نکرده و تونستیم باهاش دووم بیاریم ولی درمورد کنکور واقعا بی‌عدالتی ، هلاک کننده‌ست .

----------


## S.akbari

> خواهر گلم همترازی بین این سالها غییییر ممکنه .
> تراز فقط به نمره وابسته نیست .
> تراز در اولین وهله ، به تعداد شرکت کننده های ( ثابت ) هر امتحان وابسته‌ست .
> میدونی با فرمول همترازی ، امکان این وحود داره که فردی که (مثلا) سال ۹۲ میانگین دروس اختصاصیش ۱۶ بوده ، از فرد دیگه‌ای که ( مثلا ) سال ۱۴۰۱ ، میانگین دروس اختصاصیش ۱۹ بوده ، تراز به مراتب بالاتری کسب کنه ؟
> اگر امتحانی ، رتبه‌بندی افرادش بر اساس تراز وابسته به ضرایب باشه ، همترازی بین چند امتحان که تعداد شرکت کننده ثابت ندارند ، از نظر ریاضی غیرممکن هستش .
> خب چاره چیه ؟ فرمول همترازی رو عوض‌ کنند ؟ ضرایب رو نسبی کنند ؟
> نه ! واقعا نه !
> با عوض شدن فرمول همترازی ، اولین اتفاقی که میفته ، مغایرت افرادیه که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند یا هنگام تراز گیری از افراد یه رشته ، توی لیست نبودند . کی‌ها ؟ اونهایی که با دیپلم غیر مرتبط قراره باهات همتراز بشند . خب چاره‌ی این چیه ؟ ایجاد سابقه.ی تحصیلی برای همه‌شون ؟ این کار زیرساختی لازم داره که حداقل ده سال طول میکشه تا به مرحله‌ی مقدماتی اجرا برسه . چرا ؟ چون نیاز به تصحیح کاملا علمی و قانونی امتحانات ، برگزاریشون به صورت یکپارچه از لحاظ سطح علمی شرکت کننده ، سطح علمی تصحیح کننده ، سطح مراقبت استاندارد ، سطح استاندار طرح سوال و ... باشه .
> کسی هست بتونه ادعا کنه از اولین روز تحصیل تا آخرین روز تحصیل مدرسه و دانشگاه ، یه امتحان ، فققققط یه امتحان با سطح استاندارد گرفته شده ازش ؟
> ...


خب بله منظور منم دقیقا همین بود من نگفتم همتراز کنن گفتم اگر بخوان عدالت اجرا بشه باید این کارو بکنن که ممکن نیست

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> خب بله منظور منم دقیقا همین بود من نگفتم همتراز کنن گفتم اگر بخوان عدالت اجرا بشه باید این کارو بکنن که ممکن نیست


ممنون که هم‌فکری می‌کنید باهامون  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## saber95

> تموم شد داداش؟
> چشم حتما بهشون میگم
> عمومی حذف بشه تاثیر معدلم مثبت باشه؟؟
> پس یعنی دیگه عمومی بای بای؟؟
> من نمیدونم این عمومی چه رنجی برای شما داره که اینقدر دنبال حذفشین
> عمومی ها تو کنکور دروس جبران کننده ای هستن و خیلی کمک میکنن
> به فرض اگه تجربی باشی و مث خیلی از تجربی ها ریاضیت اوکی نباشه خیلی راحت میتونی با ی دینی و عربی بالای ۸۰ ۹۰ جبرانش کنی
> این به کنار
> تاثیر قطعی معدل کجاش خوبه؟؟
> ...


با کمال احترام ...
به شخصه میتونم بگم حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور و انتقال تاثیر این دروس به امتحانات نهایی بهترین بند مصوبه هست . اینکه آموزش و پرورش هنوز آمادگی برای اجرای مصوبه اعم از ایجاد شرایط امنیت امتحانی و استانداردهای لازم و غیره در حد قابل قبول رو نداره واقعا درش شکی نیست و نباید مصوبه به این زودیا برای اجرا ابلاغ میشد؛ اما اینکه همینجوری بیای بگی وای دروس عمومی حذف شدن و بدبخت شدین دیگه حرف باگ داری محسوب میشه!...
اگه کسی قراره توو کنکور تجربی با درصد عربی 80 یا 90 بیاد کمبود درصد درس تخصصی جبران کنه، همون بهتر که بره معلم عربی و قرآن بشه تا اینکه بیاد به حوزه ای که با جون آدما سر و کار داشته باشه .
این مصوبه میگه امتحاناتت رو بالای 19 شو و بعدش بیا توو گود رقابت برا کنکور تخصصی؛ این کجاش بده؟؟؟
من خودم شخصا از ابتدا هم مخالف اجرای این مصوبه در وضعیت کنونی که نه آموزش و پرورش آمادگی لازم رو داره و نه اصلا زیرساخت های اجرای این مصوبه براش وجود داره و بعدشم که یه عدد همینجوری برا تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی دادن، بودم .
اما با یکمی تفکر میشه به نتایجی رسید که با بی انصافی محض هم نخوایم طبق گفته های جناب سبطی و امثالهم به این مصوبه نگاه کنیم که ای داد و بیداد ادبیات و عربی و دینی و زبان از کنکور حذف شدن و چون ترفندهای پاسخگویی به تست های عمومی رو از دست دادی دیگه بدبخت شدی!
توو نهایی‌ها هرکسی با کسب نمره بالای 19 تقریبا اون تراز لازم رو گرفته و میاد به گود رقابت در کنکور تخصصی و اینجا هست که اون غربال اصلی میتونه شکل بگیره . نه با عربی 80 یا 90 زدن که یه تراز مفت رو برا خودش میکنه!

یه مثال: طرف عمومیا رو میاد میزنه 90، تراز میگیره مثلا 11000 الی 12000 ... بعد یکی که عمومی رو میزنه 40 ترازش میشه مثلا 6000 الی 7000 ... تفاوت ترازی اینا حدودی 5000 تاست! یعنی با اختصاصی حتی کمی بالاتر برا اونیکه عمومیاش 40 هست، این شخص باز عقب می‌افته از اونیکه فرضا کلاس های عربی فلاح رو با یاد گرفتن تکنیک گذرونده !!!
اما وقتی دروس عمومی میاد انتقال پیدا میکنه به امتحانات نهایی، این دو داوطلب با گرفتن نمره 19 به بالا که به هر حال راحت تر از زدن 80 یا 90 هست(و اینو من و شما هم میدونیم که بعد از سواد علمی داشتن دیگه صرفا با تکنیک‌های خاصی میشه به این درصدا توو عمومیا رسید و لاغیر)، اختلاف ترازشون که اگه یکیش 20 باشه و اون یکی 19 نهایتا 1500 تا هست و رقابتشون قشنگ میاد میشینه روی کنکور تخصصی؛الآن تنها ایراد مصوبه در حال حاضر عدد اون تاثیر قطعی هست که بدون هیچ دلیل و منطقی براش دادن .
وگرنه حذف عمومیا و انتقال اونا به امتحانات نهایی بهترین بند مصوبه هست؛ چون خیلیا رو از گرفتن تراز مفت عمومی توو کنکور محروم میکنه و درواقع میگه بیا عیار خودتو توو اختصاصیا نشون بده . آیا اونیکه توو ادبیات نهایی میگیره 19.5 هیچی از ادبیات حالیش نیست؟! یا توو عربی نهایی میگیره 20 دیگه هیچی از عربی سرش نمیشه؟! یا مثلا توو دینی نهایی میگیره 19 دیگه اصلا مرتبه های توحید و یا مراحل توبه رو نمیدونه؟! زبان نهایی هم همینطور؛
پس لطفا تک بُعدی به مسئله نگاه نکنیم .

----------


## sea

میترسم این هفته ام بگذره ولی بازم اینا کاری نکنن://

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> با کمال احترام ...
> به شخصه میتونم بگم حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور و انتقال تاثیر این دروس به امتحانات نهایی بهترین بند مصوبه هست . اینکه آموزش و پرورش هنوز آمادگی برای اجرای مصوبه اعم از ایجاد شرایط امنیت امتحانی و استانداردهای لازم و غیره در حد قابل قبول رو نداره واقعا درش شکی نیست و نباید مصوبه به این زودیا برای اجرا ابلاغ میشد؛ اما اینکه همینجوری بیای بگی وای دروس عمومی حذف شدن و بدبخت شدین دیگه حرف باگ داری محسوب میشه!...
> اگه کسی قراره توو کنکور تجربی با درصد عربی 80 یا 90 بیاد کمبود درصد درس تخصصی جبران کنه، همون بهتر که بره معلم عربی و قرآن بشه تا اینکه بیاد به حوزه ای که با جون آدما سر و کار داشته باشه .
> این مصوبه میگه امتحاناتت رو بالای 19 شو و بعدش بیا توو گود رقابت برا کنکور تخصصی؛ این کجاش بده؟؟؟
> من خودم شخصا از ابتدا هم مخالف اجرای این مصوبه در وضعیت کنونی که نه آموزش و پرورش آمادگی لازم رو داره و نه اصلا زیرساخت های اجرای این مصوبه براش وجود داره و بعدشم که یه عدد همینجوری برا تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی دادن، بودم .
> اما با یکمی تفکر میشه به نتایجی رسید که با بی انصافی محض هم نخوایم طبق گفته های جناب سبطی و امثالهم به این مصوبه نگاه کنیم که ای داد و بیداد ادبیات و عربی و دینی و زبان از کنکور حذف شدن و چون ترفندهای پاسخگویی به تست های عمومی رو از دست دادی دیگه بدبخت شدی!
> توو نهایی‌ها هرکسی با کسب نمره بالای 19 تقریبا اون تراز لازم رو گرفته و میاد به گود رقابت در کنکور تخصصی و اینجا هست که اون غربال اصلی میتونه شکل بگیره . نه با عربی 80 یا 90 زدن که یه تراز مفت رو برا خودش میکنه!
> 
> یه مثال: طرف عمومیا رو میاد میزنه 90، تراز میگیره مثلا 11000 الی 12000 ... بعد یکی که عمومی رو میزنه 40 ترازش میشه مثلا 6000 الی 7000 ... تفاوت ترازی اینا حدودی 5000 تاست! یعنی با اختصاصی حتی کمی بالاتر برا اونیکه عمومیاش 40 هست، این شخص باز عقب می‌افته از اونیکه فرضا کلاس های عربی فلاح رو با یاد گرفتن تکنیک گذرونده !!!
> ...


این چیزی که شما فرمودید ، در عمل اتفاق نیفتاده .
میتونید بهم نمونه نشون بدید از کسی که ترازش رو با عمومی به یازده هزار رسونده ( و اگر عمومی نبود ، ترازش چندین هزارتا حداقل افت می‌کرد ) ؟
حداقل توی سی سال اخیری که کنکور برگزار شده همچین نمونه‌ای نبوده هرگز .
امیدوارم باشه و حداقل سه تا نشونم بدید و باعث بشید ازتون عذر خواهی کنم .
درضمن اونی که عمومی رو خوب می‌زنه ، نباید بره معلم معارف بشه .
متاسفانه به نظر می‌رسه از هوش های مختلف تحصیلی و مهارت های استدلالی و استفهامی هر قسمت از اون هوش آگاهی ندارید .
اون کسی که توانایی توازن درس اوهامی رو با دروس حفظی و دروس استدلالی در چهار ساعت داره ، قطعا لایق اینه که دانشجوی رشته‌هایی باشه که مهارت های ذهنی بالایی می‌خواد .

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> میترسم این هفته ام بگذره ولی بازم اینا کاری نکنن://


نه عزیزم انشالله درست میشه همین هفته ...

----------


## saber95

> این چیزی که شما فرمودید ، در عمل اتفاق نیفتاده .
> میتونید بهم نمونه نشون بدید از کسی که ترازش رو با عمومی به یازده هزار رسونده ( و اگر عمومی نبود ، ترازش چندین هزارتا حداقل افت می‌کرد ) ؟
> حداقل توی سی سال اخیری که کنکور برگزار شده همچین نمونه‌ای نبوده هرگز .
> امیدوارم باشه و حداقل سه تا نشونم بدید و باعث بشید ازتون عذر خواهی کنم .
> درضمن اونی که عمومی رو خوب می‌زنه ، نباید بره معلم معارف بشه .
> متاسفانه به نظر می‌رسه از هوش های مختلف تحصیلی و مهارت های استدلالی و استفهامی هر قسمت از اون هوش آگاهی ندارید .
> اون کسی که توانایی توازن درس اوهامی رو با دروس حفظی و دروس استدلالی در چهار ساعت داره ، قطعا لایق اینه که دانشجوی رشته‌هایی باشه که مهارت های ذهنی بالایی می‌خواد .


اولا این مثالی که بنده زدم منظورم صرفا تراز دروس عمومی بود . نه تراز کل که فرضا با درصد 90 عمومیا بخواد برسه به این رقم؛ پس بازم قضیه همونه ... چرا که بحثمون فقط روی عمومیاست ...! و از همین ابتدا هم مشخصه که قضیه رو کلا اشتباه متوجه شدین .
ثانیا وقتی شما حرف از هوش های مختلف تحصیلی و مهارت های استدلالی و استفهامی اون هوش ها حرف میزنید، چرا اینا رو کلا نمیاین به دروس تخصصی مثل زیست و شیمی و غیره تعمیم بدید؟! چرا فقط چسبیدید به دروس عمومی؟! خُب داوطلب لایق بیاد این هوش ها رو در این دروس مهم نشون بده!...
دوستمون گفته درصد دینی و عربی بالای 80 یا 90، کمبود درصد دروس اختصاصی مثل ریاضی رو جبران میکنه! الآن خود شما در جواب این حرف درباره انواع هوش ها که برشمردید، نظری ندارید؟؟؟
منم محوریت حرفام صرفا در جواب این صحبت بود .
در هر صورت اونطور که واضح و مبرهنه دروس عمومی خوندن و پاسخ دادن به سوالات این دروس و کسب درصدهای بالا در آزمونی همچون کنکور که مثلا در یه سوال آرایه ادبی حتی دوتا استاد ادبیات هم میتونن باهم اختلاف نظر داشته باشن، از یه جایی به بعد دیگه صرفا فراگیری یک سری تکنیک ها رو میطلبه؛ نه اینکه الزاما بگیم انواع هوش ها رو مورد سنجش قرار میده و به بقیه تحمیل کنید که شما آگاهی ندارید و همه چی رو فقط ما میدونیم !

----------


## Amir Afshar

(اگه کسی قراره توو کنکور تجربی با درصد عربی 80 یا 90 بیاد کمبود درصد درس تخصصی جبران کنه، همون بهتر که بره معلم عربی و قرآن بشه تا اینکه بیاد به حوزه ای که با جون آدما سر و کار داشته باشه ).

حقیقتا این بخش از کامنتتون مو به تنم راست کرد، فکر نمیکردم هنوز کسی این طرز فکر رو داشته باشه ولی خب اینجا بخش نظراته و هرکسی هم ازاده نظر خودشو راجب مصوبه بیان کنه و که خیلیم خوبه :Yahoo (106): 
تمام دروس دبیرستان جز اینکه صرفا منبعی برای ازمون های علمی ورود به دانشگاه باشه  تاثیری در اینده شخصی و شغلی شما نداره
شما وقتی کنکور میدی تمتم تمرکزت اینکه چیکار کنی که حتی شده یک پله رتبت از بقیه بهتر بشه ، شما به این فکر نمیکنی که اره من چون مثلا زیستم(درس تخصصی) ضعیفه نمیتونم مثلا یه پزشک خوب بشم ، زیستم یه درس مثل بقیه درسا
همچنین برعکس ،کسی که دروس تخصصی رو توی کنکور عالی میزنه قرار نیست یک پزشک ماهر بشه 
بله اگه دروس تخصصی تجربی درسایی مثل فیزیوپاتولوژی یا مثلا اناتومی بود میشد اینجوری برداشت کرد که اره کسی  که تو این درسا ضعیفه سمت پزشکی و زیرشاخه هاش نیاد بهتره
مورد بعدی راجب امتحانات نهایی و ترمیم معدله که بع گفته شما فرد باید حداقل معدل بالای 19 بگیره که وارد رقابت بشه، شما میری تلاش میکنی ، درس میخونی معدل بالای 19 میگیری که بازم خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (106): 
من میرم با پدرم که کارمند اداره کل اموزش پرورش فلان شهره صحبت میکنم ایشونم میاد با مراقب امتحانات که بعضا هم ممکنه به خاطر چندین سال خدمت توی اموزش پرورش با هم دوستن صحبت  میکنه که بیاد به من توی امتحانات کمک کنه حتی به غلط(=
من با نصف تلاش شما شاید معدل بهتری هم بگیرم
(امتحانات نهایی توی هر مدرسه که برگذار بشه مدیر و کارمندای همون مدرسه باید امنیت محل ازمون رو تامین کنن حالا این وسط شاید یه نفر از اداره اموزش پرورش به عنوان بازرس بیاد و پنج دقیقه بعد بره)
حالا سوال اینجاس شورای مثلا انقلاب فرهنگی فکری به حال این نمونه موردها کرده؟؟؟؟این مصوبه داره اجرا میشه که جلوی ناعدالتی رو بگیره نه اینکه بیش ترش کنه
مورد بعدی جناب سبطی هستش که به قول یکی از دوستان ایشون جزو حزب باد هستش هر طرف که منفعت داشته باشه همون طرف میده منم اگه از این راه پول درمیاوردم قطعاااا همینکارو میکردم
راجب ادامه گفته هاتون حرف زیاد دارم منتهی دیگه واقعا حال توضیح ندارم دیگه خسته شدم از این وضع
در پناه خدا باشید :Y (755):

----------


## saber95

> (اگه کسی قراره توو کنکور تجربی با درصد عربی 80 یا 90 بیاد کمبود درصد درس تخصصی جبران کنه، همون بهتر که بره معلم عربی و قرآن بشه تا اینکه بیاد به حوزه ای که با جون آدما سر و کار داشته باشه ).
> 
> حقیقتا این بخش از کامنتتون مو به تنم راست کرد، فکر نمیکردم هنوز کسی این طرز فکر رو داشته باشه ولی خب اینجا بخش نظراته و هرکسی هم ازاده نظر خودشو راجب مصوبه بیان کنه و که خیلیم خوبه
> تمام دروس دبیرستان جز اینکه صرفا منبعی برای ازمون های علمی ورود به دانشگاه باشه  تاثیری در اینده شخصی و شغلی شما نداره
> شما وقتی کنکور میدی تمتم تمرکزت اینکه چیکار کنی که حتی شده یک پله رتبت از بقیه بهتر بشه ، شما به این فکر نمیکنی که اره من چون مثلا زیستم(درس تخصصی) ضعیفه نمیتونم مثلا یه پزشک خوب بشم ، زیستم یه درس مثل بقیه درسا
> همچنین برعکس ،کسی که دروس تخصصی رو توی کنکور عالی میزنه قرار نیست یک پزشک ماهر بشه 
> بله اگه دروس تخصصی تجربی درسایی مثل فیزیوپاتولوژی یا مثلا اناتومی بود میشد اینجوری برداشت کرد که اره کسی  که تو این درسا ضعیفه سمت پزشکی و زیرشاخه هاش نیاد بهتره
> مورد بعدی راجب امتحانات نهایی و ترمیم معدله که بع گفته شما فرد باید حداقل معدل بالای 19 بگیره که وارد رقابت بشه، شما میری تلاش میکنی ، درس میخونی معدل بالای 19 میگیری که بازم خیلی خوبه
> من میرم با پدرم که کارمند اداره کل اموزش پرورش فلان شهره صحبت میکنم ایشونم میاد با مراقب امتحانات که بعضا هم ممکنه به خاطر چندین سال خدمت توی اموزش پرورش با هم دوستن صحبت  میکنه که بیاد به من توی امتحانات کمک کنه حتی به غلط(=
> ...


واقعا منم حال و حوصله ندارم جواب صحبت هایی که اغلب از روی کج فهمی و تفسیر به رای هستن رو بدم !
پس شما هم در پناه خدا باشید .
حرف آخر: برو براساس شرایط و قوانینی که هست درس بخون و بعدش ببین که چند مرده حلاجی؛

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> اولا این مثالی که بنده زدم منظورم صرفا تراز دروس عمومی بود . نه تراز کل که فرضا با درصد 90 عمومیا بخواد برسه به این رقم؛ پس بازم قضیه همونه ... چرا که بحثمون فقط روی عمومیاست ...! و از همین ابتدا هم مشخصه که قضیه رو کلا اشتباه متوجه شدین .
> ثانیا وقتی شما حرف از هوش های مختلف تحصیلی و مهارت های استدلالی و استفهامی اون هوش ها حرف میزنید، چرا اینا رو کلا نمیاین به دروس تخصصی مثل زیست و شیمی و غیره تعمیم بدید؟! چرا فقط چسبیدید به دروس عمومی؟! خُب داوطلب لایق بیاد این هوش ها رو در این دروس مهم نشون بده!...
> دوستمون گفته درصد دینی و عربی بالای 80 یا 90، کمبود درصد دروس اختصاصی مثل ریاضی رو جبران میکنه! الآن خود شما در جواب این حرف درباره انواع هوش ها که برشمردید، نظری ندارید؟؟؟
> منم محوریت حرفام صرفا در جواب این صحبت بود .
> در هر صورت اونطور که واضح و مبرهنه دروس عمومی خوندن و پاسخ دادن به سوالات این دروس و کسب درصدهای بالا در آزمونی همچون کنکور که مثلا در یه سوال آرایه ادبی حتی دوتا استاد ادبیات هم میتونن باهم اختلاف نظر داشته باشن، از یه جایی به بعد دیگه صرفا فراگیری یک سری تکنیک ها رو میطلبه؛ نه اینکه الزاما بگیم انواع هوش ها رو مورد سنجش قرار میده و به بقیه تحمیل کنید که شما آگاهی ندارید و همه چی رو فقط ما میدونیم !


صرفا فراگیری یک سری تکنیک ؟ 
چقدر جالبه که توی همین انجمن و از جمله خودم ، کسانی هستند که ده دوازده ساله همون یه سری تکنیک رو فرا نگرفتند و زندگیشون ****** رفده سر همون یه سری تکنیک ها .
چقدر یی عرصه اند پس اون ششصد هزار نفری که یه سری تکنیک ها رو یاد نگرفتند .
چقدر مسخره‌ست برای یه سری تکنیک ، هر سال ده ها آزمون ازمایشی آمادگی کنکور برگزار می‌شه .
چقدر مسخره.ست که برای همین یه سری تکنیک ، خیلی ها از شونزده سالگی به بعدشون وارد دارک ترین روزهای رندگیشون میشند 
تحمیل نیست . واقعیته . 
واقعا آگاهی ندارید . از نداشتن آگاهی هم عصبی هستید . این هم واقعیته .
از همه‌ی این ها ترسناک تر میدونید چیه ؟
اینه که هنوز من و اون هایی که متنتون رو خوندند منتظرند برای حرفتون مثال بیارید .
راستی هر مثال بی‌ربطی ، نمیتونه سند باشه برای حرف آدم .
یه مثال کلی می‌زنم . حذف عمومی ها خوب نیست چون هر کس زیست رو صفر بزنه به جاش ادبیات رو ده درصد بزنه ، پزشکی تهران قبوله .
مثالم هم صرقا مثاله . ازم دلیل بخواید ، عصبانی میشم . گفته باشم .
واقعا آگاهی ندارید
واقعا آگاهی ندارید
واقعا آگاهی ندارید
واقعا در مورد چیزی صحبت می‌کنید که ازش هیچ آگاهی.ای ندارید .
شما در این مورد آگاه نیستید .
واقعا شما بدون آگاهی صحبت کردید .
واقعا آگاهی ندارید
واقعا آگاهی ندارید .

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> واقعا منم حال و حوصله ندارم جواب صحبت هایی که اغلب از روی کج فهمی و تفسیر به رای هستن رو بدم !
> پس شما هم در پناه خدا باشید .
> حرف آخر: برو براساس شرایط و قوانینی که هست درس بخون و بعدش ببین که چند مرده حلاجی؛


قوانین ناقصی که داریم مدیون افراد ناآگاهی مثل شما هستیم .
توی این ماشین معیوب ، هیچ راننده‌ای ، چند مرده حلاج نیست !
واقعا آگاهی ندارید
واقعا آگاهی ندارید
واقعا آگاهی ندارید

----------


## saber95

> صرفا فراگیری یک سری تکنیک ؟ 
> چقدر جالبه که توی همین انجمن و از جمله خودم ، کسانی هستند که ده دوازده ساله همون یه سری تکنیک رو فرا نگرفتند و زندگیشون ****** رفده سر همون یه سری تکنیک ها .
> چقدر یی عرصه اند پس اون ششصد هزار نفری که یه سری تکنیک ها رو یاد نگرفتند .
> چقدر مسخره‌ست برای یه سری تکنیک ، هر سال ده ها آزمون ازمایشی آمادگی کنکور برگزار می‌شه .
> چقدر مسخره.ست که برای همین یه سری تکنیک ، خیلی ها از شونزده سالگی به بعدشون وارد دارک ترین روزهای رندگیشون میشند 
> تحمیل نیست . واقعیته . 
> واقعا آگاهی ندارید . از نداشتن آگاهی هم عصبی هستید . این هم واقعیته .
> از همه‌ی این ها ترسناک تر میدونید چیه ؟
> اینه که هنوز من و اون هایی که متنتون رو خوندند منتظرند برای حرفتون مثال بیارید .
> ...


اوکی؛
دیگه حرفاتون کلا رفت به کانال سفسطه و مغلطه و اینجور چیزا ...
دقیقا الآن فهمیدم که سوزش اصلی فقط بخاطر حذف عمومیاست! چون خیلیا صرفا خر خوان عمومی هستن .
بقیه صحبت ها کلا بهانه‌اس ...

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> اوکی؛
> دیگه حرفاتون کلا رفت به کانال سفسطه و مغلطه و اینجور چیزا ...
> دقیقا الآن فهمیدم که سوزش اصلی فقط بخاطر حذف عمومیاست! چون خیلیا صرفا خر خوان عمومی هستن .
> بقیه صحبت ها کلا بهانه‌اس ...


یه سری تکنیک ((((:

منتظر مثالیم .

----------


## saber95

> قوانین ناقصی که داریم مدیون افراد ناآگاهی مثل شما هستیم .
> توی این ماشین معیوب ، هیچ راننده‌ای ، چند مرده حلاج نیست !
> واقعا آگاهی ندارید
> واقعا آگاهی ندارید
> واقعا آگاهی ندارید


باشه دیگه؛ ما آگاهی نداریم!  :Yahoo (20): 
اوکی شد؟؟؟ راضی شدی؟!

----------


## Amir Afshar

نمیدونم  امسال کنکوری هستی یا نه
ولی خداکنه بعد اعلام نتایج کنکور امسال هنوزم معتقد باشی که من کج فهمم
شما میای بر اساس تفکرت خودت کامنت میزاری منم بر اساس اطلاعات خودم محترمانه به شما جواب میدم شاید جفتمونم اشتباه کنیم ولی یاد بگیر نظرات بقیه رو بشنوی و بهشون احترام بزاری نه اینکه اونا رو متهم کنی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> باشه دیگه؛ ما آگاهی نداریم! 
> اوکی شد؟؟؟ راضی شدی؟!


بله . مرسی بابت اعترافتون . ظاهرا سر عقل اومدید ولی بعید میدونم .
به هر حال ...
حالا علاوه بر تلاش کلامی ، تلاش عملی هم کنید و تا وقتی درمورد چیزس آگاهی ندارید ، سکوت اختیار کنید .

راستی منتظر مثالیم .

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> نمیدونم  امسال کنکوری هستی یا نه
> ولی خداکنه بعد اعلام نتایج کنکور امسال هنوزم معتقد باشی که من کج فهمم
> شما میای بر اساس تفکرت خودت کامنت میزاری منم بر اساس اطلاعات خودم محترمانه به شما جواب میدم شاید جفتمونم اشتباه کنیم ولی یاد بگیر نظرات بقیه رو بشنوی و بهشون احترام بزاری نه اینکه اونا رو متهم کنی


بیخیال ...

این بنده‌ی خدا فکر میکنم هنوز یه ازمون آزمایشی هم نداده با حفظ احترامات فراوان به ایشون .
به نظرم دوستان عزیزمون سعی کنند حداقل در حد ابتدائیات دبیرستانی ها ، آگاهی کسب کنند بعد بیاند نظر های زیباشون رو پراکنده کنند .

----------


## saber95

> بیخیال ...
> 
> این بنده‌ی خدا فکر میکنم هنوز یه ازمون آزمایشی هم نداده با حفظ احترامات فراوان به ایشون .
> به نظرم دوستان عزیزمون سعی کنند حداقل در حد ابتدائیات دبیرستانی ها ، آگاهی کسب کنند بعد بیاند نظر های زیباشون رو پراکنده کنند .


دلم به حالت سوخت واقعا؛
قابل ترحمی!...

----------


## Amir Afshar

> دلم به حالت سوخت واقعا؛
> قابل ترحمی!...


مولوی یه داستان داخل مثنوی معنوی داره میگه که یه روز یه درویشی با خرش میرسه به یه روستا ، خرشو میده دست نفر که واسش نگه داره ، همون روز یه عده دزد به همون روستا میرسن خر این دوریش رو میدزدن و میفروشن ، با پول فروش همون خر میرن به همون مهمون خونه ایی که دوریش بوده یه جشن اساسی میگیرن حین همین جشن اون دزدا بلند تکرار میکنن(خر برفت و خر برفت و خر برفت) اون دوریش ازهمهجا بی خبر هم این جمله رو تکرار میکنه حتی بلند تر از دزدا
صبح روز بعد دوریش میره پیش همون کسی که خرو داده بود بهش میبینه خره نیست از اون بنده خدا سوال میکنه که خر منو چیکار کردی اونم میگه من دیشب اومدم بهت بگم ولی تو میگفتی خر برفتو خر برفت و خر برفت ) فکر کردم خبر داری
داستان توعه داداش یه عده دارن یه چوب بزرگ میکنن تو استین ایندت و تو از همه جا بیخبر ازشون حمایت میکنی بدون هیچ اطلاعی از عواقبش

----------


## Mhdmhb

لعنت به مصوبه که بچهارو به جون هم انداخته .......بیایید برا منافع خودمون حرف نزنیم معدل من ۱۸.۹۰ صرفا زبان ۱۴ زیست ۱۷ دوتا درسو برم ترمیم ۱۹.۹۰ میشم بچهای قدیم چه جدید باید جون بدن تا این معدلو کسب کنن خیلیام جای من باشن از مصوبه حمایت میکنن ولی ولی بیایید واقعین باشیم این مصوبه از ترازدهی دی ماهش گرفته تا خودنهاییا که چطور میخوان عدالتو رعایت کنن پر اشکاله اینکه عمومی خوبه یان صرفا از روی تعصب نگا نکنیم من خودم مصوبه اجرا بشه دیگه عمومیام بیسته غیر زبان  تا خرداد میشینم فقط اختصاصی میخونم ولی حاضرم باز عمومی نگا کنم ولی کنکور مث قبل باشه این مصوبه ینی فاجعه عدالتی....

----------


## saber95

> نمیدونم  امسال کنکوری هستی یا نه
> ولی خداکنه بعد اعلام نتایج کنکور امسال هنوزم معتقد باشی که من کج فهمم
> شما میای بر اساس تفکرت خودت کامنت میزاری منم بر اساس اطلاعات خودم محترمانه به شما جواب میدم شاید جفتمونم اشتباه کنیم ولی یاد بگیر نظرات بقیه رو بشنوی و بهشون احترام بزاری نه اینکه اونا رو متهم کنی


چون محترمانه حرف زدی، اجازه بده که بهت بگم بنده از پارسال کنکوریه تجربی هستم و امسال یعنی 1401 کنکور دادم .
ریاضی: 35.6 / زیست: 53.4 / فیزیک: 33.4 / شیمی: 66.7
ولی امسال نتونستم به اون چیزی که میخواستم یعنی پزشکی برسم! کمبود درصدهام در ریاضی و فیزیک بماند .
ولی دلیل اصلیش چرا؟! چون خر خوان عمومی نبودم و جمع کل درصدای عمومیم 130 شدن و عملا تراز لازم در دروس عمومی رو از دست دادم !
نه تنها در طول پارسال، بلکه 8 سال بود اصلا عربی نخوندم . اما با دیدن یه فیلم مختصر ترجمه روز قبل کنکور و یادگیری یک سری تکنیک در اون فیلم، عربی رو 24 زدم! یعنی در همین حد مسخره؛
بنظرم دیگه بهتره که ادامه ندیم این بحث زرد رو؛ تنها کاری هم که از دست ماها برمیاد اینه که خودمون رو با شرایط وفق بدیم .
هر تصمیمی هم که اتخاذ شد، براساس اون برنامه ریزی کنیم!...
نظرات هرکسی هم برای خودش میتونه محفوظ باشه؛ که مطمئنا هم هر نکته نظری نشات گرفته از شرایط و تجربیات و منافع خودشه .

----------


## Amir Afshar

> چون محترمانه حرف زدی، اجازه بده که بهت بگم بنده از پارسال کنکوریه تجربی هستم و امسال یعنی 1401 کنکور دادم .
> ریاضی: 35.6 / زیست: 53.4 / فیزیک: 33.4 / شیمی: 66.7
> ولی امسال نتونستم به اون چیزی که میخواستم یعنی پزشکی برسم! کمبود درصدهام در ریاضی و فیزیک بماند .
> ولی دلیل اصلیش چرا؟! چون خر خوان عمومی نبودم و جمع کل درصدای عمومیم 130 شدن و عملا تراز لازم در دروس عمومی رو از دست دادم !
> نه تنها در طول پارسال، بلکه 8 سال بود اصلا عربی نخوندم . اما با دیدن یه فیلم مختصر ترجمه روز قبل کنکور و یادگیری یک سری تکنیک در اون فیلم، عربی رو 24 زدم! یعنی در همین حد مسخره؛
> بنظرم دیگه بهتره که ادامه ندیم این بحث زرد رو؛ تنها کاری هم که از دست ماها برمیاد اینه که خودمون رو با شرایط وفق بدیم .
> هر تصمیمی هم که اتخاذ شد، براساس اون برنامه ریزی کنیم!...
> نظرات هرکسی هم برای خودش میتونه محفوظ باشه؛ که مطمئنا هم هر نکته نظری نشات گرفته از شرایط و تجربیات و منافع خودشه .


حرفتون کاملا متینه با بحث کردن منو شما هیچ چیز درست نمیشه منو امثال ما فقط باید درس بخونیم
فقط میخوام اینو بهت بگم با معدل حداقل 19 اگه همون درصدایی که امسال کسب کردی توی کنکور بعدی بزنی رتبت به خاطر تاثیر قطعی بدتر میشه
این درصد ها روهم اکثر بچهای اینجا کسب کردن چیز خاصی نیستن که بهشون اشاره کردی(کاملا معمولی واسه یه دانش اموز متوسط تجربی) :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fawzi

نه_به _مصوبه

----------


## Fawzi

نه_به_تز_جدید_مسئولان

----------


## NiLQwoV

> نه_به_تز_جدید_مسئولان


تز جدیدشون چیه؟

----------


## Fawzi

> تز جدیدشون چیه؟


هرچیزی که کنکوریا رو از مسیر کنکور به سمت اخبار سوق بده "تز"حساب میشه

----------


## saber95

> حرفتون کاملا متینه با بحث کردن منو شما هیچ چیز درست نمیشه منو امثال ما فقط باید درس بخونیم
> فقط میخوام اینو بهت بگم با معدل حداقل 19 اگه همون درصدایی که امسال کسب کردی توی کنکور بعدی بزنی رتبت به خاطر تاثیر قطعی بدتر میشه
> این درصد ها روهم اکثر بچهای اینجا کسب کردن چیز خاصی نیستن که بهشون اشاره کردی(کاملا معمولی واسه یه دانش اموز متوسط تجربی)


حداقلش اینه که تراز مفت برا خر خوان های عمومی داده نمیشه و اکثرا با تراز تقریبا یکسان عمومی که توو امتحانات نهایی میتونن کسب کنن، وارد گود رقابت در کنکور تخصصی میشن ...!
اما منم بهتون بگم با همین میانگین وزنی در دروس تخصصی، چندتا از دوستامون که پشت کنکوری سال دوم و سوم تجربی بودن امسال پزشکی رو آوردن؛ فرقمون هم در همین درصدهای دروس عمومی بوده ! اونا ماشاالله در حد 70 الی 80 و بنده در حد 30 الی 40 ... و به گفته خودشونم صرفا با دیدن فیلم های فلان دبیر تونستن که اون درصدها رو توو عمومیا بزنن .

----------


## Fawzi

توپ تانک فشفشه
مصوبه باید لغو بشه

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> نه_به _مصوبه





> نه_به_تز_جدید_مسئولان


پس هشتگشون کو ؟  :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> پس هشتگشون کو ؟


ایندفعه حال نذاشتم بزارم  :Yahoo (4): !

----------


## farzaddd

خیر موافق نیستیم،
جواب استارتر

----------


## NiLQwoV

سازمان سنجش آب پاکی را بر روی دستان مخالفان مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ریخت!

 سازمان سنجش در آخرین پیک خود از پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در سال تحصیلی 1402-1403 براساس مصوبات  شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خبر داد.

بر این اساس تاثیر قطعی معدل و همچنین حذف عمومی ها قطعی به نظر می رسد

----------


## _Dawn_

هروقت از سنجش حرف میزنید یاد اطلاعیه اولش بیوفتین ک براحتی حرفشو عوض کرد

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

.
.
صحبت های دکتر سبطی در مورد اعلامیه جدید سازمان سنجش :
.
.

----------


## Akhansari

*فکر کنم کنکور دی و تیر برگزار بشه و هنوز یه عده اینجا درگیر این اخبارن یه دوستی هفته پیش میگفتم خبر خوب دارم این جمعه که میاد جلسه نهاییه و فلان و بهمان مطمئنم ده هفته دیگه همین خبر خوب و بد رو داره من با نتیجه کار ندارم فقط یه پیشنهاد میکنم تا زمانیکه خبر دیگه چاپ نشده خودتون رو عقب از درس نندازید و مثل بقیه بچسبید به برنامه فعلی و فقط بخونید بهتر بدتر بودن مصوبه مهم نیست مهم اینه چی فعلا قراره اجرا باشه خودتون رو با اون پفق بدید ر عوض شد مثل بقیه هستید*

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> هروقت از سنجش حرف میزنید یاد اطلاعیه اولش بیوفتین ک براحتی حرفشو عوض کرد

----------


## _Dawn_

> *فکر کنم کنکور دی و تیر برگزار بشه و هنوز یه عده اینجا درگیر این اخبارن یه دوستی هفته پیش میگفتم خبر خوب دارم این جمعه که میاد جلسه نهاییه و فلان و بهمان مطمئنم ده هفته دیگه همین خبر خوب و بد رو داره من با نتیجه کار ندارم فقط یه پیشنهاد میکنم تا زمانیکه خبر دیگه چاپ نشده خودتون رو عقب از درس نندازید و مثل بقیه بچسبید به برنامه فعلی و فقط بخونید بهتر بدتر بودن مصوبه مهم نیست مهم اینه چی فعلا قراره اجرا باشه خودتون رو با اون پفق بدید ر عوض شد مثل بقیه هستید*


درسته
من که دیگه شورا و مجلس رو به خدا واگذار کردم برای دی دارم میخونم . فوقش یه ماه دیگه لغو میشه عمومی رو از اون زمان شروع میکنم . چون کار دیگه ای نمیتونم در مورد کنکور انجام بدم.
هر اتفاقی ممکنه بیوفته منم منتظر اتفاق خاصی نیستم.

----------


## Mhdmhb

> .
> .
> صحبت های دکتر سبطی در مورد اعلامیه جدید سازمان سنجش :
> .
> .


هروقت یه اخباری درباره لغو مصوبه میاد یه اطلاعیه میزنن طبق مصوبه شورا برگزار میشه  دقت کردین

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> هروقت یه اخباری درباره لغو مصوبه میاد یه اطلاعیه میزنن طبق مصوبه شورا برگزار میشه  دقت کردین


آره دقیقا . این داستان ، تاریخ‌ساز میشه .
اولین باره که توی چهل و اندی عمر انقلابشون ، دو نهاد موازی حاکمیتی و جمهوری محور ، با هم ( هرچند در ظاهر ) رو در رو می‌شند .بسیار اتفاق جالبیه ...

----------


## Amir Afshar

> آره دقیقا . این داستان ، تاریخ‌ساز میشه .
> اولین باره که توی چهل و اندی عمر انقلابشون ، دو نهاد موازی حاکمیتی و جمهوری محور ، با هم ( هرچند در ظاهر ) رو در رو می‌شند .بسیار اتفاق جالبیه ...


تاریخ ساز ؟!
تاریخ کشور ما پره از این اتفاقا که اخرشم به ضرر هیچ کدوم از اقایون تموم نمیشه جز مردم!

----------


## Mhdmhb

> آره دقیقا . این داستان ، تاریخ‌ساز میشه .
> اولین باره که توی چهل و اندی عمر انقلابشون ، دو نهاد موازی حاکمیتی و جمهوری محور ، با هم ( هرچند در ظاهر ) رو در رو می‌شند .بسیار اتفاق جالبیه ...


فعلا که چرخ های این داستان به ظاهر تاریخی داره آرزوهامونو له میکنه

----------


## saber95

> فعلا که چرخ های این داستان به ظاهر تاریخی داره آرزوهامونو له میکنه������


آرزوها زمانی له میشن که درس نخونی و صرفا درگیر حواشی باشی؛ لعنت به سبطی و دار و دسته اش که از این مصوبه یه غول بی شاخ و دُم درست کردن و اینو یه فاجعه تلقی میکنن و به حاشیه هاش هم که مدام دامن میزنن !
تا شهریور ماه مثل اوسکولا دنبال کننده سبطی بودم و جالبه دقیقا منم فکر میکردم کسی که موافق مصوبه هست هیچی نمیفهمه و از خیلی چیزا آگاهی نداره .
به تحقیق آخرسر اونی موفقه که سرش توو کار خودش بوده و صرفا درس خونده ...!

----------


## Mhdmhb

> آرزوها زمانی له میشن که درس نخونی و صرفا درگیر حواشی باشی؛ لعنت به سبطی و دار و دسته اش که از این مصوبه یه غول بی شاخ و دُم درست کردن و اینو یه فاجعه تلقی میکنن و به حاشیه هاش هم که مدام دامن میزنن !
> تا شهریور ماه مثل اوسکولا دنبال کننده سبطی بودم و جالبه دقیقا منم فکر میکردم کسی که موافق مصوبه هست هیچی نمیفهمه و از خیلی چیزا آگاهی نداره .
> به تحقیق آخرسر اونی موفقه که سرش توو کار خودش بوده و صرفا درس خونده ...!


صرفا اینجا کسی نگفته مصوبه اجرا بشه درس نخونید...اما اینجام فقط با حرفای سبطی این مصوبه رو موردبررسی قرار ندادم عقل و منطق اگه بزاری میبینی کسی که نهاییو صبحش جوابشو بگیره بره بیست بگیره از منو تو جلوتره اوکی؟؟
اما من ن مدافع سبطیم ن خیلیای دیگه سبطیم چه مصوبه باشه یان نباشه نگران نباش بلده پولشو چه با کنکور تستی چه نهایی تشریحی دربیاره انشالله که ورقهای امتحان سلیقه ای تصحیح شد حرف میزنیم دوست عزیز

----------


## Mhdmhb

درگیر حاشیه هم شدن مشکل از خود طرفه چه لغوبشه چه نشه اختصاصیو مجبوریم بخونیم پس اول کاریو حلش کن بقیش مث همه کنکوریا

----------


## Biomedical Eng

بعد اینکه آموزش پرورش کلی ترمیم ثبت نام کرد پول گرفت و انتشارات ها کتابای نهایی رو فروختن تاثیر سوابق مثبت خواهد شد

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> بعد اینکه آموزش پرورش کلی ترمیم ثبت نام کرد پول گرفت و انتشارات ها کتابای نهایی رو فروختن تاثیر سوابق مثبت خواهد شد


چیزی که فرمودید احتمال بالایی داره .
این سناریو سال ۹۴ و ۹۵ و ۹۷ ، اجرا شده اما این بار با آب و تاب بیشتر .
از استرس ، استریلیزه شیدم بخدا ...
اگه لغو بشه کل انجمن رو شام میدم .

----------


## skvskv

> چیزی که فرمودید احتمال بالایی داره .
> این سناریو سال ۹۴ و ۹۵ و ۹۷ ، اجرا شده اما این بار با آب و تاب بیشتر .
> از استرس ، استریلیزه شیدم بخدا ...
> اگه لغو بشه کل انجمن رو شام میدم .


سکوت مسئولان سنجش درباره نحوه برگزاری و مابقی جزئیات بزرگترین ازمون سنجشی کشور ... عدم حاضر شدن موافقین مصوبه در مناظره های تلویزیونی و رادیویی علی رغم حضور نمایندگان مجلس و اموزش و پروش ... اعلام شدن طرح دو فوریتی و تجدید نظر بعد از اتمام نقل و انتقال دانشجو های جدید الورود و کارنامه سبز!! ... مشهود بودن سیاست کثیف مسئولان برگزاری این آزمون در طی سال های گذشته با سناریوی تکراری و یکسان ولی بازیگران متفاوت! ... قرمز بودن وضعیت کشور (حتی شده ممکنه ب دلیل اعتراضات دیماه لغو شه اگ مصوبه اجرا شه ک نمیییشه :Yahoo (1):  ) ...! 
.
.
.
همه اینا فقط چنتا از دلایل احتمال(نزدیک ب صددرصد) لغو مصوبه اس . . .متاسفانه یه عده از دوستان فکر میکنند که اره سنجش تو پیک این حرفو زده ... این همه کتاب کلاس برا دیماه ... لغو نمیشه مگ الکیه؟ - آره دوست عزیز الکیه :Yahoo (1):  دقیقااااااااا الکیه
.
.
.
این پیام بماند ب یادگار!
قطعا و یقینا میگم مصوبه برای 1402 اجرا نخواااااااهد شد...

----------


## Amir Afshar

این کار گروه ده نفره هنوز از ماه عسل افریقاشون نیومدن!؟؟؟ :Y (456):

----------


## kingnaser

> سکوت مسئولان سنجش درباره نحوه برگزاری و مابقی جزئیات بزرگترین ازمون سنجشی کشور ... عدم حاضر شدن موافقین مصوبه در مناظره های تلویزیونی و رادیویی علی رغم حضور نمایندگان مجلس و اموزش و پروش ... اعلام شدن طرح دو فوریتی و تجدید نظر بعد از اتمام نقل و انتقال دانشجو های جدید الورود و کارنامه سبز!! ... مشهود بودن سیاست کثیف مسئولان برگزاری این آزمون در طی سال های گذشته با سناریوی تکراری و یکسان ولی بازیگران متفاوت! ... قرمز بودن وضعیت کشور (حتی شده ممکنه ب دلیل اعتراضات دیماه لغو شه اگ مصوبه اجرا شه ک نمیییشه ) ...! 
> .
> .
> .
> همه اینا فقط چنتا از دلایل احتمال(نزدیک ب صددرصد) لغو مصوبه اس . . .متاسفانه یه عده از دوستان فکر میکنند که اره سنجش تو پیک این حرفو زده ... این همه کتاب کلاس برا دیماه ... لغو نمیشه مگ الکیه؟ - آره دوست عزیز الکیه دقیقااااااااا الکیه
> .
> .
> .
> این پیام بماند ب یادگار!
> قطعا و یقینا میگم مصوبه برای 1402 اجرا نخواااااااهد شد...


اره احتمال لغوش زیاده و تنها استرس و سرگردونی و... میمونه واسه کنکوری های 1402 ! متاسفانه از این کنکور و این قضایا خیلیا نون و آب میخورن !!!! 
به امید لغو این مصوبات آبکی و بدرد نخور ! 
ایشالا لغو میشه هرکسیم هرکاری از دستش برمیاد و بنظرش خوبه رو انجام بده ؛ از دادن نامه به نماینده ها بگیر تا پیگیری از طریق دیوان عدالت اداری و...

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سکوت مسئولان سنجش درباره نحوه برگزاری و مابقی جزئیات بزرگترین ازمون سنجشی کشور ... عدم حاضر شدن موافقین مصوبه در مناظره های تلویزیونی و رادیویی علی رغم حضور نمایندگان مجلس و اموزش و پروش ... اعلام شدن طرح دو فوریتی و تجدید نظر بعد از اتمام نقل و انتقال دانشجو های جدید الورود و کارنامه سبز!! ... مشهود بودن سیاست کثیف مسئولان برگزاری این آزمون در طی سال های گذشته با سناریوی تکراری و یکسان ولی بازیگران متفاوت! ... قرمز بودن وضعیت کشور (حتی شده ممکنه ب دلیل اعتراضات دیماه لغو شه اگ مصوبه اجرا شه ک نمیییشه ) ...! 
> .
> .
> .
> همه اینا فقط چنتا از دلایل احتمال(نزدیک ب صددرصد) لغو مصوبه اس . . .متاسفانه یه عده از دوستان فکر میکنند که اره سنجش تو پیک این حرفو زده ... این همه کتاب کلاس برا دیماه ... لغو نمیشه مگ الکیه؟ - آره دوست عزیز الکیه دقیقااااااااا الکیه
> .
> .
> .
> این پیام بماند ب یادگار!
> قطعا و یقینا میگم مصوبه برای 1402 اجرا نخواااااااهد شد...


شام میدم

----------


## skvskv

> اره احتمال لغوش زیاده و تنها استرس و سرگردونی و... میمونه واسه کنکوری های 1402 ! متاسفانه از این کنکور و این قضایا خیلیا نون و آب میخورن !!!! 
> به امید لغو این مصوبات آبکی و بدرد نخور ! 
> ایشالا لغو میشه هرکسیم هرکاری از دستش برمیاد و بنظرش خوبه رو انجام بده ؛ از دادن نامه به نماینده ها بگیر تا پیگیری از طریق دیوان عدالت اداری و...


.
دو ماه تابستون رفت برا ترمیم معدل کوفتی! مهرماه ... عمومی خونده نشد ... همه اینا درسته ب ضررمونه ولی ضرری ک تاثیر قطعی میزنه هزار براابر این زمانیه ک از دست رفته ... گرچه نمیدونیم قراره چی بشه!! فقط تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه؟ یا دیماه و حذف عمومیا ... لغو میشه؟؟؟؟ فلا هیچی معلوم نیس ولی ب احتمال زیاد این نظر شخصیمه ولاغیر: کنکور مثل سال گذشته برگزار میشه

----------


## saber95

> صرفا اینجا کسی نگفته مصوبه اجرا بشه درس نخونید...اما اینجام فقط با حرفای سبطی این مصوبه رو موردبررسی قرار ندادم عقل و منطق اگه بزاری میبینی کسی که نهاییو صبحش جوابشو بگیره بره بیست بگیره از منو تو جلوتره اوکی؟؟
> اما من ن مدافع سبطیم ن خیلیای دیگه سبطیم چه مصوبه باشه یان نباشه نگران نباش بلده پولشو چه با کنکور تستی چه نهایی تشریحی دربیاره انشالله که ورقهای امتحان سلیقه ای تصحیح شد حرف میزنیم دوست عزیز������


بازم حرفای تکراری!
بابا به پیر به پیغمبر به هرکی و هر دین و مذهبی که اعتقاد دارین ما هم میدونیم این مصوبه چقدر ایراد و اشکال داره؛ خود من از پارسال از اولین افراد این تاپیک بودم که اینجا به طور جد با آوردن انواع دلیل و منطق و بیان ضعف های اجرایی آموزش و پرورش در زمینه برگزاری استاندارد امتحانات نهایی و غیره، مخالفت خودمون رو نشون دادیم و چقدر هم براش حرص خوردیم !
ولی آخرش چی؟! تا الآنش که باشه خیلی شیک و مجلسی مصوبه رو به لطف نهاد اجراییش که سنجش باشه، قشنگ انداختنش روی ریل اجرا ...
و واقعا در عجبم که بعضیا فارغ از اینکه اصلا بدونن قراره در برآیند چه اتفاقی بیافته یا بهتر بگم وقتی هنوز هیچ اتفاقی نیافتاده، با تکرار کردن طوطی وار یک سری حرفا که صرفا زاییده ذهن همین سبطی و امثالهم هست عین چی همچنان دارن میگن مصوبه باید لغو بشه و عمومیا باید برگرده و تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی باید مثبت بمونه و این بحث ها که درواقع هنوزم توو حاشیه هستن .
و همینا اصلا یجوری میگن که انگار سال دیگه رتبه 1 و رتبه 2 و رتبه 3 و رتبه 10 و رتبه 100 و 1000 و الی آخر نخواهیم داشت !
مطمئن باش همه صاحبان این رتبه ها در سال دیگه در حال حاضر فقط دارن درس میخونن و اصلا کاری به مصوبه و حواشی موجود و این بحثا ندارن؛
ببین مثلا الآن یکی از شماها برید جاییکه جو اونجا صرفا درس باشه اگه راجع به مصوبه و نمیدونم حواشی که داره و در هر صورت هر نوع حرف خوشگل راجع به مصوبه و موافقت یا مخالفت با این و کلا اخبارش حرف بزنید، درجا بهت حمله میکنن که چرا میخوای بحث های حاشیه ای ایجاد کنی و بقیه رو از وظیفه اصلی که درس باشه دور میکنی !
من بهت قول میدم بالای 90 درصد افرادی که بازم همچنان اخبار مصوبه و مجلس و شورا و این مزخرفات رو دنبال میکنن، هنوز اصلا درس نمیخونن! نه تنها هنوز، بلکه چند ساله که درس نمیخونن! فقط چسبیدن به اینگونه حواشی که هر سال کنکور برا خودش داره!... برای کنکور 1402 هم که الی ماشاالله ...
ناگفته نماند هرکی چه با تلاش خودش باشه و چه با گرفتن سوالات نهایی که بخواد راحت 20 رو بگیره، اینا بازم آخرسر توو کنکور تخصصی باید رقابت بکنن . اونیکه سوالات نهایی رو میگیره و 20 میشه آره اصلا قبول تراز ماکزیمم سوابق تحصیلی که همسایگی عدد 9000 میشه رو هم کسب میکنه و همه چی اوکی و 0.4 این تراز که حدودا 3600 تا هست هم همینجوری تووی جیبش؛ خب ببینم این بشر توو کنکور تخصصی میخواد چه غلطی بکنه؟؟؟ نکنه میخوای بگی توو کنکور هم همین شخص سوالات رو میاد میگیره؟! خب الآن دقیقا بگید ببینم مشکل مگه نهایی نبود که میگید اول این حل بشه و بعدش بریم سراغ کنکور؟! الآن پس خود کنکور هم که مورد دار شد !
در کل یعنی نمیدونم واقعا درک این موضوع اینقدر سخته که براش همچنان مقاومت میشه؟؟؟ که البته بازم تاکید میکنم مقاومت میشه چون طرف اصلا درس نمیخونه و کسی که درس نخونه کلا درگیر اینگونه حواشی هست .
من نوعی دلم میخواد زمانی بیام اینجا و هرجایی که باشه ضجه بزنم و بگم ای وای این مصوبه سرم رو بُرید و بدبختم کرد که با نهاییای 19 و 20 و درصدهای 60 و 70 اختصاصی توو کنکور بازم نتونسته باشم اون رتبه لازمه رو کسب کنم . که البته بله دیگه حتما اونایی که مثل من و شما در همین کنکور با همین مصوبه قراره شرکت بکنن و رتبه برتر بشن، نمره های نهایی شون 24 هست و درصدهای اختصاصیشون هم 120 !!!
دقیقا اون سفسطه و مغلطه هایی که سبطی و امثال ایشون و هرکسی که به هر حال میخواد با مخالفت کردن از این مصوبه همچنان به حاشیه ها دامن بزنه، اینا هستن .
همین دیروز با همون عقل و منطقی که ازش حرف میزنی درباره ترازهای دروس عمومی و این چیزا یه مثال کوچیک و نزدیک به واقعیت زدم؛ یه نفر توو این تاپیک که معلومه در طی چندین سالی که احتمالا مشتری ثابت قدم کنکور هم هست و تا حالا حتی رنگ رتبه زیر 10 هزار کنکور تجربی رو توو کارنامه خودش ندیده، با کج فهمی محض اومده چه خزعبلاتی که برا خودش نمیبافه و اوناییکه دیگه مخالف مصوبه نیستن رو هم ناآگاه جلوه میده! و کاملا هم معلومه که حرفاش در هر صحبتی همون تکرار مکررات اون افرادی که برشمردیم هست .
خلاصه اینکه بازم میگم آخرسر اونی موفقه که سرش توو کار خودش بوده و صرفا درس خونده ...!

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

⭕️ علی امرائی ، عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان شفافیت :

۵ نفر از نمایندگان مجلس برای شرکت در کمیته مشترک کنکور انتخاب شدند و این کمیته در هفته جاری حتما تشکیل خواهد شد .
.
دانلود ویس :

----------


## Mhdmhb

> بازم حرفای تکراری!
> بابا به پیر به پیغمبر به هرکی و هر دین و مذهبی که اعتقاد دارین ما هم میدونیم این مصوبه چقدر ایراد و اشکال داره؛ خود من از پارسال از اولین افراد این تاپیک بودم که اینجا به طور جد با آوردن انواع دلیل و منطق و بیان ضعف های اجرایی آموزش و پرورش در زمینه برگزاری استاندارد امتحانات نهایی و غیره، مخالفت خودمون رو نشون دادیم و چقدر هم براش حرص خوردیم !
> ولی آخرش چی؟! تا الآنش که باشه خیلی شیک و مجلسی مصوبه رو به لطف نهاد اجراییش که سنجش باشه، قشنگ انداختنش روی ریل اجرا ...
> و واقعا در عجبم که بعضیا فارغ از اینکه اصلا بدونن قراره در برآیند چه اتفاقی بیافته یا بهتر بگم وقتی هنوز هیچ اتفاقی نیافتاده، با تکرار کردن طوطی وار یک سری حرفا که صرفا زاییده ذهن همین سبطی و امثالهم هست عین چی همچنان دارن میگن مصوبه باید لغو بشه و عمومیا باید برگرده و تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی باید مثبت بمونه و این بحث ها که درواقع هنوزم توو حاشیه هستن .
> و همینا اصلا یجوری میگن که انگار سال دیگه رتبه 1 و رتبه 2 و رتبه 3 و رتبه 10 و رتبه 100 و 1000 و الی آخر نخواهیم داشت !
> مطمئن باش همه صاحبان این رتبه ها در سال دیگه در حال حاضر فقط دارن درس میخونن و اصلا کاری به مصوبه و حواشی موجود و این بحثا ندارن؛
> ببین مثلا الآن یکی از شماها برید جاییکه جو اونجا صرفا درس باشه اگه راجع به مصوبه و نمیدونم حواشی که داره و در هر صورت هر نوع حرف خوشگل راجع به مصوبه و موافقت یا مخالفت با این و کلا اخبارش حرف بزنید، درجا بهت حمله میکنن که چرا میخوای بحث های حاشیه ای ایجاد کنی و بقیه رو از وظیفه اصلی که درس باشه دور میکنی !
> من بهت قول میدم بالای 90 درصد افرادی که بازم همچنان اخبار مصوبه و مجلس و شورا و این مزخرفات رو دنبال میکنن، هنوز اصلا درس نمیخونن! نه تنها هنوز، بلکه چند ساله که درس نمیخونن! فقط چسبیدن به اینگونه حواشی که هر سال کنکور برا خودش داره!... برای کنکور 1402 هم که الی ماشاالله ...
> ناگفته نماند هرکی چه با تلاش خودش باشه و چه با گرفتن سوالات نهایی که بخواد راحت 20 رو بگیره، اینا بازم آخرسر توو کنکور تخصصی باید رقابت بکنن . اونیکه سوالات نهایی رو میگیره و 20 میشه آره اصلا قبول تراز ماکزیمم سوابق تحصیلی که همسایگی عدد 9000 میشه رو هم کسب میکنه و همه چی اوکی و 0.4 این تراز که حدودا 3600 تا هست هم همینجوری تووی جیبش؛ خب ببینم این بشر توو کنکور تخصصی میخواد چه غلطی بکنه؟؟؟ نکنه میخوای بگی توو کنکور هم همین شخص سوالات رو میاد میگیره؟! خب الآن دقیقا بگید ببینم مشکل مگه نهایی نبود که میگید اول این حل بشه و بعدش بریم سراغ کنکور؟! الآن پس خود کنکور هم که مورد دار شد !
> ...


اعصابتو خراب نکن یه محمدی صلوات بفرس رفیق

----------


## Rubiker

بچه ها ماشالله چ انرژی ای دارین که بهم توضیح میدین و میخاین همو متقاعد کنید که مصوبه خوبه یا بد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ⭕️ علی امرائی ، عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان شفافیت :
> 
> ۵ نفر از نمایندگان مجلس برای شرکت در کمیته مشترک کنکور انتخاب شدند و این کمیته در هفته جاری حتما تشکیل خواهد شد .
> .
> دانلود ویس :


باور دارم خبر لغو شما میدین

----------


## NiLQwoV

> ⭕️ علی امرائی ، عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده‌بان شفافیت :
> 
> ۵ نفر از نمایندگان مجلس برای شرکت در کمیته مشترک کنکور انتخاب شدند و این کمیته در هفته جاری حتما تشکیل خواهد شد .
> .
> دانلود ویس :


ایشالا خودت ویس لغو شدنشو در هفته جاری میزاری

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> باور دارم خبر لغو شما میدین������


تازه قول دادم شام هم بدم . والا بخدا به همه شام میدم .

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> ایشالا خودت ویس لغو شدنشو در هفته جاری میزاری


خدا از دهنت بشنوه آجی .
میخوام با یه جمله.ی خفن بذارم پستش رو .
مثلا ینویسم الللللله و اکبر ، یا قاسم الجبارین ، یا منتقم دموم المسلمین ...
یا یه همچین چیزی . شاید ویس بذارم ، مثل وقتی که حیاتی خبر فوت امام رو داد ، اونطوری صحبت کنم . 
فقط دعا کن بشه ...

----------


## NiLQwoV

> خدا از دهنت بشنوه آجی .
> میخوام با یه جمله.ی خفن بذارم پستش رو .
> مثلا ینویسم الللللله و اکبر ، یا قاسم الجبارین ، یا منتقم دموم المسلمین ...
> یا یه همچین چیزی . شاید ویس بذارم ، مثل وقتی که حیاتی خبر فوت امام رو داد ، اونطوری صحبت کنم . 
> فقط دعا کن بشه ...


بسسسسسم الله الرحمن رحیم 
بینندگان و شنوندگان عزیز 
به اطلاع می‌رسانم 
مصوبه ننگین شورای عالی فرهنگی که با مخالفت های گسترده ای همراه بود 
امروز پس از ماها سردرگمی دانش آموزان و متقاضیان آموزش عالی 
لغو و کنکور سراسری طبق سال‌های گذشته برگزار می گردد 
با تشکر بوس بای
تا اینو از زبونت نشنوم آروم نمیگیگیرم

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> بسسسسسم الله الرحمن رحیم 
> بینندگان و شنوندگان عزیز 
> به اطلاع می‌رسانم 
> مصوبه ننگین شورای عالی فرهنگی که با مخالفت های گسترده ای همراه بود 
> امروز پس از ماها سردرگمی دانش آموزان و متقاضیان آموزش عالی 
> لغو و کنکور سراسری طبق سال‌های گذشته برگزار می گردد 
> با تشکر بوس بای������
> تا اینو از زبونت نشنوم آروم نمیگیگیرم


وای خدا کنه من که هرشب خواب کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رو میبینم خدا لعنتشون کنه  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> این کار گروه ده نفره هنوز از ماه عسل افریقاشون نیومدن!؟؟؟


فقط دو نفر از نماینده ها در رواندا (یه کشور در آفریقا) بودند که برگشتن. مقدمات جلسه هم فراهم شده. همین هفته جلسه برگزار میشه. 
احتمالش هست به این زودی ها اعلام نکنن و حتی ممکنه یه جوری وانمود کنن که میخوان مصوبه رو اجرا کنن (تا تعداد بیشتری برن در ترمیم ثبت نام کنن و کتاب امتحان نهایی بخرن) ولی در نهایت تاثیر معدل به نظر من مثبت خواهد بود.

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> بسسسسسم الله الرحمن رحیم 
> بینندگان و شنوندگان عزیز 
> به اطلاع می‌رسانم 
> مصوبه ننگین شورای عالی فرهنگی که با مخالفت های گسترده ای همراه بود 
> امروز پس از ماها سردرگمی دانش آموزان و متقاضیان آموزش عالی 
> لغو و کنکور سراسری طبق سال‌های گذشته برگزار می گردد 
> با تشکر بوس بای������
> تا اینو از زبونت نشنوم آروم نمیگیگیرم


الان میاند فکر میکنند خبر رو واقعی دادی  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## rezaamh

دوستان جا داره در ادامه تاکیدات دوستمون تاکید کنم که رواندا یک کشور در آفریقاست :Yahoo (94): 
ر.ا:ان شاء الله که این هفته هفته ی آخر از اون هفته های پیش رو باشه و جمع کنن این وضعیت رو

----------


## Amir Afshar

> بازم حرفای تکراری!
> بابا به پیر به پیغمبر به هرکی و هر دین و مذهبی که اعتقاد دارین ما هم میدونیم این مصوبه چقدر ایراد و اشکال داره؛ خود من از پارسال از اولین افراد این تاپیک بودم که اینجا به طور جد با آوردن انواع دلیل و منطق و بیان ضعف های اجرایی آموزش و پرورش در زمینه برگزاری استاندارد امتحانات نهایی و غیره، مخالفت خودمون رو نشون دادیم و چقدر هم براش حرص خوردیم !
> ولی آخرش چی؟! تا الآنش که باشه خیلی شیک و مجلسی مصوبه رو به لطف نهاد اجراییش که سنجش باشه، قشنگ انداختنش روی ریل اجرا ...
> و واقعا در عجبم که بعضیا فارغ از اینکه اصلا بدونن قراره در برآیند چه اتفاقی بیافته یا بهتر بگم وقتی هنوز هیچ اتفاقی نیافتاده، با تکرار کردن طوطی وار یک سری حرفا که صرفا زاییده ذهن همین سبطی و امثالهم هست عین چی همچنان دارن میگن مصوبه باید لغو بشه و عمومیا باید برگرده و تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی باید مثبت بمونه و این بحث ها که درواقع هنوزم توو حاشیه هستن .
> و همینا اصلا یجوری میگن که انگار سال دیگه رتبه 1 و رتبه 2 و رتبه 3 و رتبه 10 و رتبه 100 و 1000 و الی آخر نخواهیم داشت !
> مطمئن باش همه صاحبان این رتبه ها در سال دیگه در حال حاضر فقط دارن درس میخونن و اصلا کاری به مصوبه و حواشی موجود و این بحثا ندارن؛
> ببین مثلا الآن یکی از شماها برید جاییکه جو اونجا صرفا درس باشه اگه راجع به مصوبه و نمیدونم حواشی که داره و در هر صورت هر نوع حرف خوشگل راجع به مصوبه و موافقت یا مخالفت با این و کلا اخبارش حرف بزنید، درجا بهت حمله میکنن که چرا میخوای بحث های حاشیه ای ایجاد کنی و بقیه رو از وظیفه اصلی که درس باشه دور میکنی !
> من بهت قول میدم بالای 90 درصد افرادی که بازم همچنان اخبار مصوبه و مجلس و شورا و این مزخرفات رو دنبال میکنن، هنوز اصلا درس نمیخونن! نه تنها هنوز، بلکه چند ساله که درس نمیخونن! فقط چسبیدن به اینگونه حواشی که هر سال کنکور برا خودش داره!... برای کنکور 1402 هم که الی ماشاالله ...
> ناگفته نماند هرکی چه با تلاش خودش باشه و چه با گرفتن سوالات نهایی که بخواد راحت 20 رو بگیره، اینا بازم آخرسر توو کنکور تخصصی باید رقابت بکنن . اونیکه سوالات نهایی رو میگیره و 20 میشه آره اصلا قبول تراز ماکزیمم سوابق تحصیلی که همسایگی عدد 9000 میشه رو هم کسب میکنه و همه چی اوکی و 0.4 این تراز که حدودا 3600 تا هست هم همینجوری تووی جیبش؛ خب ببینم این بشر توو کنکور تخصصی میخواد چه غلطی بکنه؟؟؟ نکنه میخوای بگی توو کنکور هم همین شخص سوالات رو میاد میگیره؟! خب الآن دقیقا بگید ببینم مشکل مگه نهایی نبود که میگید اول این حل بشه و بعدش بریم سراغ کنکور؟! الآن پس خود کنکور هم که مورد دار شد !
> ...


جیزز !
اونایی این نوشته رو از اول تا اخر خوندن امسال قطعا پزشکی قبول میشن چون واقعا صبر و پشتکارشون مثال زدنیه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> جیزز !
> اونایی این نوشته رو از اول تا اخر خوندن امسال قطعا پزشکی قبول میشن چون واقعا صبر و پشتکارشون مثال زدنیه


بععععله و همینطور به همراه نویسنده‌ی محترم نوشته که همه‌ی درصدهاشون یه پنجاه نمی‌رسید ولی دوستانشون با همین درصد ها و عمومی خوب ، پزشکی قبول شدند . :Yahoo (4):

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

⭕️ صحبت ( ویس ) دکتر سبطی پیرامون رخ‌دادهای اخیر مصوبه :
.



.
پ‌ن :
دوستانی که امکانش رو دارند و مخالف مصوبه‌ی زیبامون هستند ، لطفا به استوری پیج خبرگزاری پارلمانی دانشجویی ایسکا برند و نظرشون رو در مورد مصوبه علامت بزنند و درصورت نیاز ، توضیح مختصری هم بدند .

https://instagram.com/stories/isca_u...d=NzQ2OTdkOGI=

.
.
پ‌ن۲ : 
همین روزهاست بگم جمع پاشید بیاید گیلان ، مهمون ما باشید یکی دو روز بابت شیرینی لغو مصوبه و تاثیر مستقیم معدل .
هنوز دارم روی اینکه چطوری بهتون اعلام کنم لغو شده ، کار میکنم .
خدا رو چه دیدید ، شاید از ذوق ، یه کمربند انتحاری بستم اومدم وسط انجمن . 
اول هم می‌رم پیش آراز تا بهش تبریک بگم .

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

⭕رسانه‌ی کنکوری فانتوم :

پس از هشدار امنیتی دکتر توکلی، عضو مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام به رییس جمهور بابت تبعات اجرای این مصوبه و مخالفت قاطع رییس مجلس و نائب رییس شورای انقلاب فرهنگی در جلسه فوق العاده این شورا با اجرای تغییرات کنکور، کارگروه مشترک میان مجلس و شورا برای بازنگری مصوبه کنکوری به گفته دکتر هامون سبطی، دبیر کارگروه آموزش دیده بان فردا شب خیلی از مسائل روشن خواهد شد. 

 همچنین دکتر سبطی تاکید کردند در صورت عدم تمکین شورا از نظر مجلس، برای نمایندگان روشن خواهد بود که مسئولیت تبعات این مصوبه فاجعه آمیز در آینده برعهده چه کسانی است.

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

⭕ علی امرائی ، عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده بان عدالت و شفافیت :

کمیته‌ی مشترک کنکور ، فردا عصر تشکیل خواهد شد .

----------


## NiLQwoV

> الان میاند فکر میکنند خبر رو واقعی دادی )


آخرش گفتم که 
ولی واقعا :Yahoo (20): ا ب شنیدنش نیاز دارم

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ⭕ علی امرائی ، عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده بان عدالت و شفافیت :
> 
> کمیته‌ی مشترک کنکور ، فردا عصر تشکیل خواهد شد .


یا حسین بگو تا فردا عصر

----------


## NiLQwoV

> ⭕ علی امرائی ، عضو کمیسیون آموزش دیده بان عدالت و شفافیت :
> 
> کمیته‌ی مشترک کنکور ، فردا عصر تشکیل خواهد شد .


حاجی قلبممممم خدایا خودت کمکمون کن

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> حاجی قلبممممم خدایا خودت کمکمون کن


من که تسبیح دست گرفتم . 
میخوام فردا نمازهام رو هم بخونم .
مومن و انقلابی می‌شم تا فردا .

----------


## Mhdmhb

یه چیزیو احتمال میدم البته نریزین سرم نظر شخصی خودمه یا کلا لغو همه بند مصوبه یا مث سال ۹۵ کنن تاثیرو ۲۰ درصد کنن

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> یا حسین بگو تا فردا عصر������������


عصر فردا بدنش زیر ثم اسبان است ... مکن ای صبح طلوع ... مکن ای صبح طلوع ... هییییع

----------


## MYDR

سلام

گذر از اینکه حرفها و تحلیل های زیادی هست، خدا بحق صاحب الزمان بهترین ها برای همه داوطلبانی که هر کدومشون بیست هزار آرزو دارند رقم بخوره و فردا روزی باشه که خیال همه راحت بشه.

امروز به خودم میگفتم؛ این همه مدت که پیگیر این مصوبه بودم، اگر پیگیر صاحب الزمان میبودم شاید توفیق بیشتری در دنیا و آخرت نصیبم میکرد ! واقعا چقدر بدم .

----------


## Mhdmhb

> عصر فردا بدنش زیر ثم اسبان است ... مکن ای صبح طلوع ... مکن ای صبح طلوع ... هییییع


این همه سردرد همه گرفتن مطمئن باشید یه جیزیو تصویب میکنن از الان بهتر باشه امید به خدا

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> یه چیزیو احتمال میدم البته نریزین سرم نظر شخصی خودمه یا کلا لغو همه بند مصوبه یا مث سال ۹۵ کنن تاثیرو ۲۰ درصد کنن


دادا بیخیال تو رو امام .
اول از همه بهترین حالت میشه لفو مصوبه
دومین حالت خوب لغو تاثیر معدل و کنکور دی و بازگشت دروس عمومی در کنکور امسال بصورت موقت
سومین حالت خوب لغو تاثیر و کنکور دی
چهارمین حالت لغو تاثیر
پنجمین حالت تا فردا عصر انقلاب بشه

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام
> 
> گذر از اینکه حرفها و تحلیل های زیادی هست، خدا بحق صاحب الزمان بهترین ها برای همه داوطلبانی که هر کدومشون بیست هزار آرزو دارند رقم بخوره و فردا روزی باشه که خیال همه راحت بشه.
> 
> امروز به خودم میگفتم؛ این همه مدت که پیگیر این مصوبه بودم، اگر پیگیر صاحب الزمان میبودم شاید توفیق بیشتری در دنیا و آخرت نصیبم میکرد ! واقعا چقدر بدم .


داداش گلم اگر مهدی هم می‌بود ، اولین دغدغه‌ش ، آرامش بچه‌هاش بود .
سیبل خوبی رو هدف گرفتید و بهش شلیک کردید . انشالله به ثمر بنشینه و رو سفید خودمون باشیم حداقل .

----------


## Mhdmhb

> دادا بیخیال تو رو امام .
> اول از همه بهترین حالت میشه لفو مصوبه
> دومین حالت خوب لغو تاثیر معدل و کنکور دی و بازگشت دروس عمومی در کنکور امسال بصورت موقت
> سومین حالت خوب لغو تاثیر و کنکور دی
> چهارمین حالت لغو تاثیر
> پنجمین حالت تا فردا عصر انقلاب بشه


من حالت بدو گفتم...فک نمیکردم یه روزی برا خوندن عربی لحظه شماری کنم

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> من حالت بدو گفتم...فک نمیکردم یه روزی برا خوندن عربی لحظه شماری کنم������������


به قول یه دوست نزدیک ، گشت ارشاد دو رو یادته ؟
می‌گفت خودش بیاد ، خودش رو می‌زنیم ،
باباش بیاد ، باباش رو میزنیم ،
رفیقاش بیاند ، رفیقاش رو میزنیم ،
هر کی بیاد ، میزنیمش .
بعله عرض میکردم غرض از این مثال پر مغز و مفهوم ! این بود که حالت بدی نداره .
یا باید کنکور روال سابق رو داشته باشه یا زیر ساخت ها در بهترین حالت خودش درست بشه و بعدش کنکور هم متناسب با اون ها و درچهارچوب عدالت ، تغییر پیدا کنه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> به قول یه دوست نزدیک ، گشت ارشاد دو رو یادته ؟
> می‌گفت خودش بیاد ، خودش رو می‌زنیم ،
> باباش بیاد ، باباش رو میزنیم ،
> رفیقاش بیاند ، رفیقاش رو میزنیم ،
> هر کی بیاد ، میزنیمش .
> بعله عرض میکردم غرض از این مثال پر مغز و مفهوم ! این بود که حالت بدی نداره .
> یا باید کنکور روال سابق رو داشته باشه یا زیر ساخت ها در بهترین حالت خودش درست بشه و بعدش کنکور هم متناسب با اون ها و درچهارچوب عدالت ، تغییر پیدا کنه


ایشالله خیره کم عذاب نکشیدیم برا کمترین حقمون تو این مملکت ویران شده...

----------


## Mhdmhb

> داداش جان نظرت محترمه ولی ظاهرا مجلس بیشتر از بقیه بند های مصوبه ، با بند تاثیر قطعی معدل مشکل داره. طبیعی هم هست چون باگ اصلی این مصوبه همین تاثیر قطعی معدله. با کم شدن درصد تاثیر ، عملا اتفاق خاصی نمیفته. تقریبا سه ماه تا کنکور دی مونده ولی مجلسی ها همچنان بیخیال این مصوبه و کنکور ۱۴۰۲ نشدن. خدا رو شکر به نظر میرسه که مجلس به خوبی میدونه این مصوبه چه فاجعه ایه. تو این چند ماه ما معمولا لفظ" لازم الاجرا " رو زیاد از آقایون شورا میشنیدیم ولی همینکه راضی شدن کارگروه تشکیل بشه ، نشون میده احتمالا شورا هم یه کم کوتاه اومده. بنظر من با توجه به تاکید شورای انقلاب فرهنگی به این مصوبه ، احتمالا این مصوبه حداقل برای یک سال به تعویق میفته و کنکور ۱۴۰۲ طبق روال سابق برگزار میشه و تغییرات احتمالی میفته برای ۱۴۰۳ به بعد ( یجورایی همون اطلاعیه اول سنجش که پاک شد ). البته اینا حدس منه شایدم اشتباه باشه. ببینیم فردا چی میشه


خدا از دهنت بشنوه ماکه از خدامونه از بیخ همه بند مصوبه لغو بشه

----------


## HUNDRED

*فردا این ساعت چه حالی داریم یعنی؟*

----------


## MYDR

> داداش گلم اگر مهدی هم می‌بود ، اولین دغدغه‌ش ، آرامش بچه‌هاش بود .
> سیبل خوبی رو هدف گرفتید و بهش شلیک کردید . انشالله به ثمر بنشینه و رو سفید خودمون باشیم حداقل .


 آبجی گلی بهتر بگیم  امام مهدی سلام الله علیه ! ( عیبه که امامون رو این طوری خطاب کنیم !)، اگر بود ؟!  هستند بلا شک!  و هدفشون هم همین راحتی و آرامش بچه ها هست! ( ان شاءالله فردا کمک کنند که راحت بشیم )! ( خوب این رو هم میدونی دیگه وقتی ایشون ظهور میکنند عده ای از همین صاحب پست و مقامی ها اولین کسانی هستند که جلوی ایشون رو میگیرند : چون منافع خودشون رو در خطر می بینند) .
به ثمر نشستنش یا ننشستن این موضوع باعث رو سفیدی و یا سیاهی ما که نمیشه ! ما رو سفید بودیم هستیم و بی جرم و گناهیم، ! هر کاری هم از دستمون بر می اومده برای احیای حق و پایمال نشدن حق بچه ها انجام دادیم.
با به ثمر نشستن این جریان ( که امیدواریم ختم به خیر و خوشی هم بشه و واقعا از  خدا همین رو میخوام) حداقل یک ذره از ظلم و جنایت عده ای ظالم و زورگو کم میشه که یک سال و نیم هست که قطره قطره خون ما رو مکیدن، روح و روان ما رو از بین بردند و لذت بردند که حق الناس بزرگی بگردنشون هست.

----------


## reza333

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط PasteLize_Quin


دادا بیخیال تو رو امام .
اول از همه بهترین حالت میشه لفو مصوبه
دومین حالت خوب لغو تاثیر معدل و کنکور دی و بازگشت دروس عمومی در کنکور امسال بصورت موقت
سومین حالت خوب لغو تاثیر و کنکور دی
چهارمین حالت لغو تاثیر
پنجمین حالت تا فردا عصر انقلاب بشه





اونایی که از طرف شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی میان قطعا برای یه سری  تغییر اماده ان.  ولی تغییری که بابا میل خودشون باشه البته طوری که دهن اون طرف میز مذاکره  رو هم ببندن  . یعنی موافقت با برگشت دروس عمومی به کنکور به شرط پابرجا ماندن تاثیر قطعی معدل ولی با تاثیری کمتر مثلا بین 10 تا 20 درصد . مثل کنکور 93 و 94 . حتی شاید تاثیر قطعی  5 درصد. تاثیر قطعی به هر میزان ولو حتی 5 درصد که بمونه ، هدف اون سیستم مافیایی که طرح و داده به شورا تامینه . دروس عمومی هم که برگرده ، اون طرف میز مذاکره هم شاید دیگه تسلیم بشه .
اما اگر حقیقتا کسی دنبال حق جمعیت داوطلبای کنکوره ، اگر کسی توی  اون جلسه باشه که  حلال و حروم سرش بشه ، علم ریاضی و علم منطق فهمش بشه ،  باید سفت و سخت ، فقط دنبال لغو کامل هر گونه تاثیر قطعی + لغو کنکور دی و حتی هر کنکوری قبل تیر باشه .
حق اینه  برای کنکور 402 ،  همه چیز باید برگرده به دیفالت 401 .

اگر قرار از حالا دو کنکور داشته باشیم ، باید از یکسال قبل زمان هر دوکنکور اعلام بشه . یعنی بحث دو کنکور شدن موکول بشه به کنکور 1403 و تاریخ اولین کنکورش هم یکسال قبل به اطلاع همه برسه . کنکور دومش هم که بدیهیه تیر 403 میشه .
بارها گفتم دوستان عزیز ، اقایون و خانوم های گرامی ، ضربه ای که یه پشت کنکوری متوسط (( نه اون دوست پشت کنکوری که با 3000 پشت کنکورمونده!!!))  و تقریبا اکثریت دانش اموز های دوازدهمی از کنکور دی (( یا هر کنکوری قبل کنکور تیر))  بخورن ، کمتر از ضربه ی تاثیر قطعی معدل نباشه ، شاید حتی بیشتر هم باشه.

بخوام تشبیه کنم باید بگم هر مقدار تاثیر قطعی معدل + هر کنکوری قبل از کنکور تیر ، برای کنکوریهای 402 ، دقیقا  دو تیغه ی یک قیچی رو تشکیل میدن که قشنگ ببخشید این قیچی پاره میکنه کنکوریای 402 رو . دوستان هر دو لبه ی این قیچی باید از بین برن ، هر تیغش که بمونه ، به نوبه ی خودش کنکوری جماعت رو ببخشید جر خواهد داد . حالا اونایی که که الان درک نمیکنن من چی میگم ، حرف منو کی خواهند فهمید ؟؟ نیمه مرداد 402 که کارنامه هاشون بیاد و ببینن این دو لبه ی قیچی چه کرده.

خدا کنه این مصوبه برای 402 کامل استپ بخوره . اگر چه چندان امیدی به اون شورای سقیفه ندارم .*

----------


## rezaamh

اسمشم وحشتناکه
کمیته مشترک کنکور :Yahoo (4): 
ان شاء الله فرداشب خبر لغو کاملش بیاد
یعنی لغو بند بندش
به جز دوکنکور که انصافا بدک نیست

----------


## MYDR

> *فردا این ساعت چه حالی داریم یعنی؟*


ان شاءالله ان شاءالله که حال خوب و راحتی داریم و بهتر هست به نظرم که پیش داوری نکنیم و خودمون رو آزاد و رها کنیم و تحلیل هامون و ذهنمون رو خاموش کنیم ! تقریبا الان همه به نوعی استرس و هیجان دارند و دل نگرونند!(خودم نه) این طوری شاید حتی اگر منظوری و قصدی هم نداشته باشیم باعث رنجش دیگران بشیم و بی خود و بی جهت خدای ناکرده بچه ها نسبت به همدیگه ذهنیت بد پیدا کنند. پس دعا میکنیم که بهترین کار همین هست تا فردا بهترینها رقم بخوره و افراد خائن افراد زورگو افراد منفعت طلب خبیث فردا دستشون از سرنوشت بچه ها برای همیشه کوتاه بشه.

----------


## Adamkhob

این مصوبه اجرا میشه .

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> این مصوبه اجرا میشه .


آره ۲ بار . 
کابوس هاتون رو تعریف نکنید اینجا .
انشالله که گوش شیطون کر و زبونش هزاربار لال ، مصوبه با بیشترین تغییرات یا لغو مواجه می‌شه و پوز بدخواه های بچه های این خاک ، کش میاد به امید خدا .

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> آره ۲ بار . 
> کابوس هاتون رو تعریف نکنید اینجا .
> انشالله که گوش شیطون کر و زبونش هزاربار لال ، مصوبه با بیشترین تغییرات یا لغو مواجه می‌شه و پوز بدخواه های بچه های این خاک ، کش میاد به امید خدا .


من خیلی دعا کردم امشب .... ولی اگه عمومیا رو برگردونن وتاثیر قطعی بمونه  نه تنها اوضاع بهترنشده بلکه بدترم شده چون هم باید عمومیارواستارت زد هم واسه ترمیم معدل خوند :Yahoo (12):  بی نهایت اعصابم خورده امیدوارم حتی اگه عمومی هم برنگشت و کنکوردی هم موند حداقل تاثیرقطعی معدل حذف بشه خدایا کمکمون کن  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Amir Afshar

> من خیلی دعا کردم امشب .... ولی اگه عمومیا رو برگردونن وتاثیر قطعی بمونه  نه تنها اوضاع بهترنشده بلکه بدترم شده چون هم باید عمومیارواستارت زد هم واسه ترمیم معدل خوند بی نهایت اعصابم خورده امیدوارم حتی اگه عمومی هم برنگشت و کنکوردی هم موند حداقل تاثیرقطعی معدل حذف بشه خدایا کمکمون کن


امروز یه بنده خدایی میگفت من نذر کردم اگه داستان این مصوبه ختم به خیر بشه و من بتونم امسال یه رشته خوب قبول شم، وقتی که از طریق رشتم به درامد رسیدم میخوام یه قسمتی ازش رو حتی شده هزار تومن واسه بچه های سرطانی کنار بزارم(تو دلم گفتم الان اینجوری میگی صبح که قبول شدی هیچ کدوم از حرفاتو یادت نمیاد)
ولی خب طرز تفکرش منو جلب کرد...
اگه دعا هم میکنن اینجوری دعا کنین
ایشاله بهترین ها واسه همه بچهای انجمن رقم بخوره

----------


## reza1401

*نمیخوام ایه یاس بخونم ولی شواهد و قرائن نشون نمیده که شورا زیر بارلغو کل مصوبه بره.اول سعی میکنه برگشت دروس عمومی رو به عنوان ابنبات به طرف مقابل پیشنهادبده بلکه اونا بپذیرن ولی اگر نشد احتمالا روی تاثیر قطعی حدود ۲۰ درصد یا کمتر تلاششو میکنه یا اینکه اجرای قانون با یه سال تاخیر مثلا از ۱۴۰۳ انجام بشه.شورا این همه وقت اعضاش صحبت کردن که مصوبه چنین وچنانه امضای ۲ تا رئیس جمهور هم پاشه.بعیده راضی شن همش لغو بشه.مگر اینکه نادری بحث مصوبه رو از نظر امنیتی خطری واسه تجمع دوباره ناراضیان درآینده قلمدادکنه وبتونه مثلا با همچین روشی اعضای شورا رو قانع کنه که منصرف بشن.*

----------


## saber95

> جیزز !
> اونایی این نوشته رو از اول تا اخر خوندن امسال قطعا پزشکی قبول میشن چون واقعا صبر و پشتکارشون مثال زدنیه


خیر عزیز؛
جدای از این حرف به ظاهر طنزی که فرمودی، بمنظور قبولی در پزشکی باید اهداف کوتاه مدت و میان مدت و بلند مدت برای خود فرد شناسایی بشن ... شناخت دقیق توانایی ها در فرد باید شکل بگیره ... امید و انگیزه در روان فرد بصورت دائمی باید بوجود بیاد ... استفاده فرد از تجربیات مفید و کارساز کسانی که در این راه قبلا موفق شدن و مهم تر از همه فرد باید برنامه درست و اصولی و هدفمند داشته باشه ...
همچنین آشنایی کامل فرد با منابع کمک درسی جهت مطالعه دروس به همراه داشتن روش های صحیح مطالعه و در آخر ذکر اینکه شرکت در آزمون های آزمایشی مفید برای ارزیابی دوره ای آموخته ها و سنجش میزان تسلط بر مباحث هر یک از دروس ...

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> *نمیخوام ایه یاس بخونم ولی شواهد و قرائن نشون نمیده که شورا زیر بارلغو کل مصوبه بره.اول سعی میکنه برگشت دروس عمومی رو به عنوان ابنبات به طرف مقابل پیشنهادبده بلکه اونا بپذیرن ولی اگر نشد احتمالا روی تاثیر قطعی حدود ۲۰ درصد یا کمتر تلاششو میکنه یا اینکه اجرای قانون با یه سال تاخیر مثلا از ۱۴۰۳ انجام بشه.شورا این همه وقت اعضاش صحبت کردن که مصوبه چنین وچنانه امضای ۲ تا رئیس جمهور هم پاشه.بعیده راضی شن همش لغو بشه.مگر اینکه نادری بحث مصوبه رو از نظر امنیتی خطری واسه تجمع دوباره ناراضیان درآینده قلمدادکنه وبتونه مثلا با همچین روشی اعضای شورا رو قانع کنه که منصرف بشن.*


هیچ امکان نداره چنین چیزی.  شورا اصلا نمیتونه 5 نفر از اعضاشو موافق بفرسته برای این جلسه 10 نفره. 
هرچند من احتمال میدم همین امروز جلسه برگزار بشه ولی نتیجش هنوز اعلام نشه. ممکنم هست که اول بگن تاثیر قطعی بمونه ولی بعدا قطعا تاثیر مثبت میکنن.

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

سلام دوستان . 
⭕ به گفته‌ی مرکز اطلاع رسانی مرکزی آموزش و پرورش ، تکلیف کنکور همین امشب مشخص میشه . ( اگه نشد ، نیاید من رو دعوا کنید ، من فقط خبررسانی می‌کنم ) .

.
این زیر لینک نظر سنجی‌ای هستش که کانال رسمی آموزش و پرورش کل کشور ، برای مخالفت یا موافقت گذاشته .
اگر امکانش رو دارید ، روی لینک کلیک کنید و توی کانالشون ، نظرتون رو علامت بزنید .
اگر دوستی هم اطرافتون دارید که موافق یا مخالف مصوبه‌ست ، لطفا لینک رو باهاش به اشتراک بگذارید تا تعداد نظر دهنده ها به حداکثر تعداد خودش برسه .
.
https://t.me/moallemannews/13183.
موفق باشید همگی و راستی بچه ها ، دعا یادتون نره ⁦⁦⁦⁦⁦⁦⁦•́⁠ ⁠ ⁠‿⁠ ⁠  ,⁠•̀⁩

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

.
.
.
*﴿وَسَیعْلَمُ الَّذِینَ ظَلَمُوا أَی مُنْقَلَبٍ ینْقَلِبُونَ﴾*
.
.
.

----------


## skvskv

> این مصوبه اجرا میشه .


هه
**** ارزش ریپ زدن نداشتی صرفا برا بستن دهن مبارک عرض میکنم ... این مصوبه لغوه حداقل برای امسال :Yahoo (1):  حالا میتونی ببندی و منتظر علنی شدن لغو این مصوبه باشی ... دوس دارم بعد شنیدن خبر لغو بیای اینجا بگی اجرا میشه!!!! پس ببند تا بیشتر خودتو خراب نکردی

----------


## Biomedical Eng

مصوبه که مسلما اجرا نمیشه در نهایت ( فقط بخش تاثیر قطعی سوابق رو عرض میکنم) 
ولی  خودتون رو آماده کنین که از امروز یکم بازی دربیارن تا آموزش پرورش چند  میلیارد تومن دیگه بتونه بابت ثبت نام دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم و ... پول به دست  بیاره و انتشارات ها بتونن چاپ های اولیه و مازاد کتابای امتحان نهاییشونو  بفروشن.

----------


## saber95

> .
> .
> .
> *﴿وَسَیعْلَمُ الَّذِینَ ظَلَمُوا أَی مُنْقَلَبٍ ینْقَلِبُونَ﴾*
> .
> .
> .


امیدواریم ظلمی که در حق اکثریت بچه ها تابحال روا بوده، واقعا دیگه تموم بشه!...
اضطراب و استرس های فراوان وارده به داوطلب برای رقابت در کنکور و اضافه شدن نگرانی ها از جنس مشخص نبودن شرایط و عدم قطعیت تصمیم ها در برگزاری کنکور و به دنبال اینا هم که احتمالا از بین رفتن تمرکز کافی برای مطالعه !
در هر صورت برای کسی که صرفا باید درس بخونه آنچنان فرقی نداره آخرسر چه تصمیماتی از طرف مسئولین سیاست گذار و قانون گذار بمنظور اجرا اتخاذ و ابلاغ میشه ... چرا که هر تصمیمی باشه براساس اون تصمیم مطابق وظیفه ای که برامون هست یعنی درس خواندن، برنامه ریزی میکنیم و جلو میریم .
با این وجود هیچکسی هم منکر و مخالف وجود عدالت حداکثری در قوانین سنجش و پذیرش نبوده و نیست! از میزان تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در وضعیتی که آموزش و پرورش به هیچ عنوان آمادگی لازم برا اجرای مصوبه نداره بگیر تا اعمال تغییرات غیر کارشناسی شده بدون انجام هم اندیشی های لازم و کافی با متخصصان آموزشی؛

----------


## rezaamh

> سلام دوستان . 
> ⭕ به گفته‌ی مرکز اطلاع رسانی مرکزی آموزش و پرورش ، تکلیف کنکور همین امشب مشخص میشه . ( اگه نشد ، نیاید من رو دعوا کنید ، من فقط خبررسانی می‌کنم ) .
> 
> .
> این زیر لینک نظر سنجی‌ای هستش که کانال رسمی آموزش و پرورش کل کشور ، برای مخالفت یا موافقت گذاشته .
> اگر امکانش رو دارید ، روی لینک کلیک کنید و توی کانالشون ، نظرتون رو علامت بزنید .
> اگر دوستی هم اطرافتون دارید که موافق یا مخالف مصوبه‌ست ، لطفا لینک رو باهاش به اشتراک بگذارید تا تعداد نظر دهنده ها به حداکثر تعداد خودش برسه .
> .
> https://t.me/moallemannews/13183.
> موفق باشید همگی و راستی بچه ها ، دعا یادتون نره ⁦⁦⁦⁦⁦⁦⁦•́⁠ ⁠ ⁠‿⁠ ⁠  ,⁠•̀⁩


همتون بلااستثناء میزنید خیییییر
بفهمم کسی زده بله با من طرفه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> امیدواریم ظلمی که در حق اکثریت بچه ها تابحال روا بوده، واقعا دیگه تموم بشه!...
> اضطراب و استرس های فراوان وارده به داوطلب برای رقابت در کنکور و اضافه شدن نگرانی ها از جنس مشخص نبودن شرایط و عدم قطعیت تصمیم ها در برگزاری کنکور و به دنبال اینا هم که احتمالا از بین رفتن تمرکز کافی برای مطالعه !
> در هر صورت برای کسی که صرفا باید درس بخونه آنچنان فرقی نداره آخرسر چه تصمیماتی از طرف مسئولین سیاست گذار و قانون گذار بمنظور اجرا اتخاذ و ابلاغ میشه ... چرا که هر تصمیمی باشه براساس اون تصمیم مطابق وظیفه ای که برامون هست یعنی درس خواندن، برنامه ریزی میکنیم و جلو میریم .
> با این وجود هیچکسی هم منکر و مخالف وجود عدالت حداکثری در قوانین سنجش و پذیرش نبوده و نیست! از میزان تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در وضعیتی که آموزش و پرورش به هیچ عنوان آمادگی لازم برا اجرای مصوبه نداره بگیر تا اعمال تغییرات غیر کارشناسی شده بدون انجام هم اندیشی های لازم و کافی با متخصصان آموزشی؛


بخدا ما هم از چهار صبح تا نه شب پای درسیم ولی داداش گلم بعضی از قوانین و ضوابط ، عملأ یه قشر از جامعه رو از گردونه‌ی رقابت برای حق طبیعی‌شون ، خارج میکنه و برای همیشه محرومشون میکنه از رسیدن به اون خواسته ؛ آخه نمی‌شه که به اون ها گفت تو فقط بشین بخون ، کاری به هیچی نداشته باش .
آره داداش من ، درست میگی ، رتبه‌های برتر الان فقط دارند می‌خونند و کاری به حواشی ندارند . خب ما هم قبول داریم ولی دلیل اون ها بی خیالی ( هر چه پیش آید خوش آید ) نیست ، اتفاقا دلیلشون خیال راحتی کامل از شرایطشونه . اون بچه‌ای که سمپادی بوده و سال یازدهم کنکورش رو بسته و الان داره جمع بندی می‌کنه و معدلش بدون هیچ خط و خشی ، بیست تمامه ، خب معلومه که داره میخونه چون کاملا مطمئنه که تلاشش ثمر بخشه براش .
من نظام قدیمی که چون زمان خودم ، معدل اهمیتی نداشت و مثبت بود و میگفتند مثبت قراره باقی بمونه ، معدلم دوازده سیزده هستش و از طرفی این چند سال ، درگیر جبران کمبودهای بدیهی‌ای بودم که باید جامعه‌م و کشورم ، از روز اول تولدم برام مهیا می‌کرد و متونستم درس بخونم ، چه جایی دارم توی رقابتی که از نقطه‌ی صفر شروعش ، هزاران کیلومتر از رقیب هام عقب ترم ؟ من و امثال من که کم هم نیستند چه توی انجمن و چه توی جامعه‌ی کنکوری ها ، در حالت عادی عادی ، جزو هفت هشت ده درصد اقلیتی هستیم که بین پذیرفته شدگان جا داریم . با این مصوبه که کارمون یکسره شده و حتی جزو یک درصد اقلیت هم نمی‌تونیم باشیم . این فقط وضع کسیه که شرایطش شبیه من باشه . حالا فکر کن بجز بچه های دوازدهمی و سال دومی کنکوری ، چقدددددر متقاضی داریم ، با داستان های مختلف ، شرایط مخلتف ، وضعیت تحصیلی های مختلف و چه و چه و چه ... 
کدوم عقل سلیمی میتونه بهشون بگه : شما کارتون نباشه ، فقط درس بخونید . این ها حاشیه‌ست ؟ 
همونطوری که شما درست فرمودی ، هیچکسی منکر عدالت حداکثری نبود و نیست ؛
والا برادر من ، ما هم داشتیم خودمون رو میکشتیم که همین عدالت حداکثری ( که همین هم به شدت کمه و بویی از عدالت نبرده ) از بین نره و حداقل توی حالت استیبل خودش باقی بمونه .

راستی *عذر میخوام* که روزهای قبل ، باهاتون بد صحبت کردم .
همه‌مون یه خانواده‌ایم .

----------


## Elnaz07

بشخصه حس میکنم خروجی خاصی نداشته باشه این شورا ۱۴ ماهه زیر بار نرفت حرف هیچ کارشناسی رو قبول نکرد هیچ حتی ریاضیات هم قبول نداره ،مجلسیا هم اگر واقعا میخواستن کمک بچه ها کنن قانون خودشون رو با وصول دوفوریت احیا میکردن نه اینکه جلسه ای بزاری با کسانی که هیچ جوره هیچ چیزی جز طرح مزخرفشون قبول ندارن ،اینا حتی حاضر به مناظره هم نیستن ،من مخالف هزار درصدی این طرح مزخرف هستم ولی امیدی دیگه به اینا ندارم کاری واسه ما کنن ،فقط مظلوم نظام قدیمی ها که له میشن حتی نظام جدیدی ها هم خیلیاشون له میشن ...

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> بشخصه حس میکنم خروجی خاصی نداشته باشه این شورا ۱۴ ماهه زیر بار نرفت حرف هیچ کارشناسی رو قبول نکرد هیچ حتی ریاضیات هم قبول نداره ،مجلسیا هم اگر واقعا میخواستن کمک بچه ها کنن قانون خودشون رو با وصول دوفوریت احیا میکردن نه اینکه جلسه ای بزاری با کسانی که هیچ جوره هیچ چیزی جز طرح مزخرفشون قبول ندارن ،اینا حتی حاضر به مناظره هم نیستن ،من مخالف هزار درصدی این طرح مزخرف هستم ولی امیدی دیگه به اینا ندارم کاری واسه ما کنن ،فقط مظلوم نظام قدیمی ها که له میشن حتی نظام جدیدی ها هم خیلیاشون له میشن ...


ممنونم عزیزم از دُر و گوهری که پراکنده کندی وسط انجمن .
 تقدیر میکنم ازت از طرف تمام مخاطبین این تاپیک ؛
که تونستی اطلاعات زیبایی بهمون بدی ، کمک کنی در جهت چاره اندیشی 
و یا عزاداری بهتر در اثر نرسیدن به نتیجه‌ی دلخواهمون .
 تبریک میگم بابت این حجم از مفید بودنت ‍و همینطور صحبت های مثبت و رنگول رنگولی و گوش نوازی که کردی و حقیقتا بنده خودم به شخصه ، استفاده های زیادی کردم .
سپاس بی‌کران

----------


## elsaa2002

من کنکوری 99 بودم یه تاپیک مثل همین سر تعویق اون بود فکر نمی کنم امسال کلیات طرحشون عوض کنن نهایتا نهایتا تاثیر معدل رو کمتر می کنن اونم شاید

----------


## saber95

> بخدا ما هم از چهار صبح تا نه شب پای درسیم ولی داداش گلم بعضی از قوانین و ضوابط ، عملأ یه قشر از جامعه رو از گردونه‌ی رقابت برای حق طبیعی‌شون ، خارج میکنه و برای همیشه محرومشون میکنه از رسیدن به اون خواسته ؛ آخه نمی‌شه که به اون ها گفت تو فقط بشین بخون ، کاری به هیچی نداشته باش .
> آره داداش من ، درست میگی ، رتبه‌های برتر الان فقط دارند می‌خونند و کاری به حواشی ندارند . خب ما هم قبول داریم ولی دلیل اون ها بی خیالی ( هر چه پیش آید خوش آید ) نیست ، اتفاقا دلیلشون خیال راحتی کامل از شرایطشونه . اون بچه‌ای که سمپادی بوده و سال یازدهم کنکورش رو بسته و الان داره جمع بندی می‌کنه و معدلش بدون هیچ خط و خشی ، بیست تمامه ، خب معلومه که داره میخونه چون کاملا مطمئنه که تلاشش ثمر بخشه براش .
> من نظام قدیمی که چون زمان خودم ، معدل اهمیتی نداشت و مثبت بود و میگفتند مثبت قراره باقی بمونه ، معدلم دوازده سیزده هستش و از طرفی این چند سال ، درگیر جبران کمبودهای بدیهی‌ای بودم که باید جامعه‌م و کشورم ، از روز اول تولدم برام مهیا می‌کرد و متونستم درس بخونم ، چه جایی دارم توی رقابتی که از نقطه‌ی صفر شروعش ، هزاران کیلومتر از رقیب هام عقب ترم ؟ من و امثال من که کم هم نیستند چه توی انجمن و چه توی جامعه‌ی کنکوری ها ، در حالت عادی عادی ، جزو هفت هشت ده درصد اقلیتی هستیم که بین پذیرفته شدگان جا داریم . با این مصوبه که کارمون یکسره شده و حتی جزو یک درصد اقلیت هم نمی‌تونیم باشیم . این فقط وضع کسیه که شرایطش شبیه من باشه . حالا فکر کن بجز بچه های دوازدهمی و سال دومی کنکوری ، چقدددددر متقاضی داریم ، با داستان های مختلف ، شرایط مخلتف ، وضعیت تحصیلی های مختلف و چه و چه و چه ... 
> کدوم عقل سلیمی میتونه بهشون بگه : شما کارتون نباشه ، فقط درس بخونید . این ها حاشیه‌ست ؟ 
> همونطوری که شما درست فرمودی ، هیچکسی منکر عدالت حداکثری نبود و نیست ؛
> والا برادر من ، ما هم داشتیم خودمون رو میکشتیم که همین عدالت حداکثری ( که همین هم به شدت کمه و بویی از عدالت نبرده ) از بین نره و حداقل توی حالت استیبل خودش باقی بمونه .
> 
> راستی *عذر میخوام* که روزهای قبل ، باهاتون بد صحبت کردم .
> همه‌مون یه خانواده‌ایم .


خدا شاهده که کاملا درک میکنم همه این حرفاتون رو؛
واقعا امیدوارم که این مسئله و موضوع ختم بخیر بشه و هیچکسی هم دیگه متضرر نشه!... چه اون دانش آموز دوازدهمی که بعنوان دانش آموز وارد گود میشه و چه اون داوطلب پشت کنکوری نظام جدید و از همه مهم تر نظام قدیم که مسلما ایجاد شرایط عادلانه برای ورود به رقابت در کنکور و تحصیل در رشته محل مورد علاقه که حق طبیعی وی هست .
در ضمن بنده هم پوزش میخوام بابت لحن برخی حرفا و صحبت هایی که با جنابعالی بوده ... به هر حال فشار و استرس روی همه مون هست و بعضی جاها ناخواسته این مدلی میزنه بیرون!
و چه خوب گفتی که همه مون یه خانواده ایم و بر این اساس منم اضافه کنم باید هوای همدیگه رو همواره داشته باشیم؛ چرا که مسیر و اهداف همگی یکی هست .

----------


## saber95

> بشخصه حس میکنم خروجی خاصی نداشته باشه این شورا ۱۴ ماهه زیر بار نرفت حرف هیچ کارشناسی رو قبول نکرد هیچ حتی ریاضیات هم قبول نداره ،مجلسیا هم اگر واقعا میخواستن کمک بچه ها کنن قانون خودشون رو با وصول دوفوریت احیا میکردن نه اینکه جلسه ای بزاری با کسانی که هیچ جوره هیچ چیزی جز طرح مزخرفشون قبول ندارن ،اینا حتی حاضر به مناظره هم نیستن ،من مخالف هزار درصدی این طرح مزخرف هستم ولی امیدی دیگه به اینا ندارم کاری واسه ما کنن ،فقط مظلوم نظام قدیمی ها که له میشن حتی نظام جدیدی ها هم خیلیاشون له میشن ...


نه دیگه!
طبق اظهارات رسمی یکی از اعضای هیئت رئیسه مجلس قراره بررسی و مداقه نهایی پیرامون موضوع کنکور و مسائل مربوط به اون و رفع ایرادات و اشکالات مصوبه از جانب کارگروه 10 نفره که متشکل از اعضای شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و نمایندگان مجلس هست، به عمل اومده و نتیجه غایی برای اجرا از سوی رییس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ابلاغ بشه .

----------


## Elnaz07

> ممنونم عزیزم از دُر و گوهری که پراکنده کندی وسط انجمن .
>  تقدیر میکنم ازت از طرف تمام مخاطبین این تاپیک ؛
> که تونستی اطلاعات زیبایی بهمون بدی ، کمک کنی در جهت چاره اندیشی 
> و یا عزاداری بهتر در اثر نرسیدن به نتیجه‌ی دلخواهمون .
>  تبریک میگم بابت این حجم از مفید بودنت ‍و همینطور صحبت های مثبت و رنگول رنگولی و گوش نوازی که کردی و حقیقتا بنده خودم به شخصه ، استفاده های زیادی کردم .
> سپاس بی‌کران


عزیزم نیاز به این همه تیکه انداختن نبود ،من واقعیت گفتم طبق تجربه خودم،اگر دیگران نا امید یا ناراحت بشن از این طرح من نابود میشم ،فقط متنفرم از امید دادن های الکی ،امیدوارم فرجی بشه درست بشه ...

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> نه دیگه!
> طبق اظهارات رسمی یکی از اعضای هیئت رئیسه مجلس قراره بررسی و مداقه نهایی پیرامون موضوع کنکور و مسائل مربوط به اون و رفع ایرادات و اشکالات مصوبه از جانب کارگروه 10 نفره که متشکل از اعضای شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و نمایندگان مجلس هست، به عمل اومده و نتیجه غایی برای اجرا از سوی رییس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ابلاغ بشه .


خدا از دهنت بشنوه

----------


## MYDR

دوستان عزیزان خواهران برادران ! دوزادهمی ها پشت کنکوری های نظام قدیم و جدید و همه و همه داوطلبین عزیز !  همونطوری که گفتم این اندک زمان باقی مونده هم صبر پیشه کنید و سعی کنید دلنگرونی هاتون رو برای خودتون نگه داشته باشید چون قطعا شما که منظوری نداری ولی دیگران منظور بر میدارند و الکی جو خراب میشه !  
 فارغ از نتیجه این جلسه ....  ما داوطلب ها باید باهم متحد باشیم و کارهامون رو پیش ببریم و این پایان ماجرا که نیست و حتما کارهای دیگه ای هست که باید باهم پیگیر باشیم پس باهم بودن و همدل بودن لازم هست ! ( مثلا حتی بگن تا 1402 فرصت باشه : به فکراین :  یازدهمی ها، مناطق محروم، نظام قدیمی ها نظام جدیدی های که رشته مورد نظر خدای ناکرده امسال قبول نشد و.... هم باشید که سال بعد دقیقا همین جای که من و شما گرفتارش هستیم ، گرفتار میشند
!)
 ان شاءالله تا ساعتی دیگه این ها یه جلسه تشکیل بدند و خروجی و نتیجه خوبی حاصل بشه !( این تاثیر قطعی کوفتی و لعنتی حذف بشه مابقی راه حل داره )  گمانه زنی ها و حدس ها رو هم نگه داشته باشیم بعد از مشخص شدن نتیجه همه چی رو باهم تحلیل میکنیم و نظر میدیم الان جو و شرایط اصلا خوب نیست همه نگرانند.

----------


## Mhdmhb

احدیان دستیار سیاسی و رسانه‌ای رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی:
پیروی پیگیری‌های رئیس مجلس و تصمیم جدید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، مقرر شده است موضوع کنکور، مورد بررسی مجدد قرار گرفته و تصمیم مقتضی گرفته شود.
این مصوبه حتی اگر بهترین تصمیم باشد، از منظر امکان اجرا و تبعات اجتماعی، غیرکارشناسی ترین تصمیم است چرا که بدیهی‌ترین مسائل را در نظر نگرفته است.
به نظر اینجانب اجرایی شدن این تصمیم بقدری تبعات اجتماعی خواهد داشت که نظام در عمل تصمیم خواهد گرفت که آنرا اجرا نکند.

----------


## Mhdmhb

بزن دست قشنگرو که فهمیدن برا نظام میتونه تبعات داشته باشه

----------


## MYDR

متن کامل خبر :
ظاهرا خود این امرایی از کلیت خبر اطلاع نداشته و از کانال های تلگرامی خبر رو وفوروارد کرده که گزیده مطالب قرار گرفته :

این جا خبر به صورت کامل قرار داره :

https://www.isna.ir/news/1401072715099/%D8%A7%D8%AD%D8%AF%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%85%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%87-%DA%A9%D9%86%DA%A9%D9%88%D8%B1-%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%84-%D8%A7%D8%AC%D8%B1%D8%A7-%D9%86%DB%8C%D8%B3%D8%AA-%D8%A2%D9%86-%D8%B1%D8%A7-%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AD-%DA%A9%D9%86%DB%8C%D8%AF


 *احدیان: مصوبه کنکور قابل اجرا نیست، آن را اصلاح کنید*  


> دستیار سیاسی و رسانه‌ای رییس مجلس شورای اسلامی تاکید کرد که مصوبه کنکور قابل اجرا نیست پس به جای فردا، امروز آن را اصلاح کنید.                                 
> 
>                                      محمد سعید احدیان دستیار سیاسی - رسانه‌ای رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی یادداشتی در اختیار ایسنا قرار داده که در زیر می‌خوانید:
> 
>     «پیروی پیگیری‌های رئیس مجلس و تصمیم جدید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی  که مقرر شده است موضوع کنکور، مورد بررسی مجدد قرار گرفته و تصمیم مقتضی  گرفته شود، این مصوبه حتی اگر بهترین تصمیم باشد، از منظر امکان اجرا و  تبعات اجتماعی، غیرکارشناسی ترین تصمیم است چرا که بدیهی‌ترین مسائل را در  نظر نگرفته است و اجازه دهید همین ابتدا تصریح کنم که به نظر اینجانب  اجرایی شدن این تصمیم بقدری تبعات اجتماعی خواهد داشت که نظام در عمل تصمیم  خواهد گرفت که آنرا اجرا نکند. توضیح مختصر این ادعا این است: 
> 
>     تاکنون کشور سالی فقط یک کنکور برگزار کرده اما اکثرا با یک دنیا  حاشیه همراه بوده است.  از لو رفتن سوالات تا تقلب در جلسه.  حالا تصور  کنید که قرار است شما  سالی چندین امتحان نهایی، در پایه های مختلف تحصیلی  برگزار کنید. آیا فکر می کنید کمترین اشکال در طراحی سوال، کمترین شبهه در  لو رفتن سوالات، کمترین ابهام در نحوه برگزاری جلسه امتحان و کمترین نگرانی  ها از چگونگی  تصحیح آزمون،  برای دانش آموزان حاشیه درست نمی کند؟ مخصوصا  که توجه کنید قرار است این سوالات تشریحی باشد که مشکل را چندین برابر  بیشتر می کند. در این تردید نداشته باشید که  به هیچ وجه امکان برگزاری ده  ها آزمون امتحان نهایی استاندارد در آموزش پرورش وجود ندارد و این کاری  نشدنی است. 
> 
>     برای برگزاری امتحان نهایی استاندارد، باید طراحی سوالات طی فرایندی  استاندارد صورت گیرد که طراحی سوال استاندارد این تعداد آزمون در سال نشدنی  است، حفظ سوالات برای لو نرفتن باید استاندارد داشته باشد که اجرای آن  برای این تعداد آزمون نشدنی است، شیوه برگزاری جلسه آمتحان نهایی به تنهایی  باعث نشدنی شدن موضوع می شود:  ساعت برگزاری جلسه خودش مساله مهمی است که  حتما در سراسر کشور نمی تواند همه امتحان ها در یک زمان باشد،  مکان آزمون  که نمی تواند در مدرسه خود دانش آموز باشد چرا که چه تضمینی است که مراقبان  برای افزایش قبولی در کنکور با تقلب دانش آموز همراهی نکنند.  حتی  سوالات  تشریحی به گونه ای است که شما اصولا نمی توانید با یک خط کش یکسان همه  برگه ها را تصحیح کنید و هر مصححی به گونه ای اقدام خواهد کرد و از آن  مهمتر دانش آموز هیچ وقت قبول نمی کند که ورقه اش درست تصحیح شده است.از  این دست مثال ها که نشان می دهد امکان برگزاری چنین آزمون هایی در این  تعداد نشدنی است، می توان زیاد زد. 
>     نکته مهمی که باید دقت کرد که شاید دلیل اصلی توجه نکردن به این نکات  بدیهی است این مساله است که تا امروز این اشکالات در امتحانات وجود داشته  است اما چون به سرنوشت دانش آموز مربوط نبوده، آنان با یک غرولند از کنارش  میگذشتند،  اما تصور کنید از امروز دانش آموزان و والدین آنها هر امتحان را  معادل آینده خودش می دانند آیا با این مسائل بازهم کنار می آیند؟ پاسخ  حتما منفی است. مطمئن باشید در صورت عدم اصلاح تصمیم گرفته شده، باید منتظر  تجمعات اعتراضی علیه مثلا آزمون ریاضی یا زیست شناسی جلوی ادارات کل آموزش  پرورش کشور باشید و آنگاه که این تعداد اعتراض زیاد شد و شما نتوانستید  راهی در عمل برای حل آن پیدا کنید، (چون راه حلی ندارد) مجبور می شوید این  مصوبه را لغو کنید پس بهتر نیست همین الان آن را اصلاح کنید؟. باور کنید  حرف مرد دو تا است چون هنگامی که می فهمد اشتباه کرده است، اصلاح می کند.»

----------


## Mhdmhb

واقعا این از ۲۷۱ بی عقلی که تو مجلسن از همشون عاقل تره خدایی

----------


## MYDR

فعلا دوستان از این اظهار نظر آقای احدیان میشه فهمید که تاثیر قطعی معدل بیشترین موضوعی هست که مجلس بهش پرداخته و موضع مجلس رو تعیین کرده گه خدا رو شکر موردی هست که مورد اتفاق نظر همه است برای لغوش، و خداکنه مجلسی ها پای حرف و موضع خودشون ایستادگی کنند و همچنان باید منتظر باشیم  این ساعات پایانی هم طی بشه و ببینیم این نشست 10 نفره که قرار بوده امروز  تشکیل بشه چی شد آخرش و به کجا میرسه و لجوجان ش ا ف  چه می خوان از جون ما !

----------


## reza1401

*الان جناب دکتر لازم الاجرا ملقب به کبگانیان مصاحبه میکنه میگه قطعی است و هرکی انجام نده تحت پیگرد قرارمی گیره
ولی اینکه نمایندگان مجلس دارن به خودشون تکونی میدن باز خوبه.اگه قالیباف و رئیسی مخالف مصوبه شده باشن جای امیدواری داره واسه تغییرات بنیادین ولغوش.*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

متاسفانه آقای حداد یکی از حاضرین در جلسه هستن.

----------


## matin8787

حداد کیه؟

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

صرفا جهت استرس ؛ پست همین چند دقیقه قبل کانال اطلاع رسانی جامع آموزش و پرورش :

----------


## skvskv

> صرفا جهت استرس ؛ پست همین چند دقیقه قبل کانال اطلاع رسانی جامع آموزش و پرورش :



ینی چی اونوقت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> ینی چی اونوقت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


یعنی ای اهالی انجمن ، فشار و استرس بوقولید تا سبطی بیاد ببینیم چی شده .
انقدر به دو تا خطش زنگ زدیم ، گذاشته روی حالت پرواز  . وسط جلسه داره توی دلش هم دعا میکنه برامون هم فحش میده بهمون .
خدا بخیر کنه ...

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

فدای ۲۷۱ نفر مهمان گل انجمن .
 بچه ها دعا کنید

----------


## Blueberry_

تو یک جنگ برای عبور از رودخانه نیاز بود پل ساخته بشه بعد اب شدن یخها مشخص شد پل 3متر کوتاه تر ساخته شده و کل نیروی پیشتاز (پیشقراول) نابود شد!
*
*این داستان گفته شد در اهمیت محاسبات! شورا وقتی این مصوبه مینوشت فقط به دوازدهمیها توجه کرده و به 60% کنکوریها یعنی نظام قدیم (دیپلمه های قبل و بعد 84) توجهی نکرده در نتیجه به مشکل خوردند از ترمیم معدل بگیر تا سایر قضایا*
***
*بارها گفتن این مصوبه یکی از دلایل اجرا نشدنش نبودن زیرساخت و عدم امکان اجراست
*
شما بگین کدو ساده تره؟
*
چشم پوشی از میلیاردها پول ثبت نام داوطلبان نظام قدیم به قیمت اجرای مصوبه
*
یا حفظ میلیاردها پول ثبت نام داوطلبان نظام قدیم به قیمت حذف مصوبه 
*
به هر هدفی میخواستند با این بازی مسخره(مصوبه بازی اسمشو گذاشتم رسیدند) دیگه وقتشه قهرمان بازی کنند و حذف کنند مصوبه
*
لغو از رگ گردن به شما نزدیک تره خیلی نزدیک 
*

----------


## skvskv

تروووووخداااا هرکی خبری اومد دستش بزاره اینجا من به تل دسترسی ندارم مرسیییی

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> تروووووخداااا هرکی خبری اومد دستش بزاره اینجا من به تل دسترسی ندارم مرسیییی


چشم جان خواهر . ما همه چشم به اخبار دوختیم . یه محض اومدنش ، همه تون رو مطلع میکنیم

----------


## skvskv

> چشم جان خواهر . ما همه چشم به اخبار دوختیم . یه محض اومدنش ، همه تون رو مطلع میکنیم



واقعا مرسی ازت  :Yahoo (1):  
اصن میدونی چیه اگ تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه خداشاهده صد تومن میدمت خخخ جدی میگما اگ مثبت شه شماره کارت میدی

----------


## MYDR

هرچه زدم نقل قول نگرفت به خاطر همین قسمت به قسمت جواب میدم : 




> صرفا جهت استرس ؛ پست همین چند دقیقه قبل کانال اطلاع رسانی جامع آموزش و پرورش :


 یه نکته ای رو بهتون بگم این کانال، کانالی نیست که برای خود آموزش و پرورش باشه !  همین طوری یه سری ها خبرهای مختلف آموزشی رو اونجا میزارند و به اسم کانال اطلاع رسانی !  قبلا یادتون هست یه کانال به اسم سنجش زده بودند که سازمان سنجش پیگیری قضای کرد و دیگه اسمش رو هم عوض کردند.





> ینی چی اونوقت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هیچی ! قبلا ین خبر هم توسط سایت های خبری و شبکه های اجتماعی اونها منتشر شده شد بود مثل خبرفوری و... !   چیز جدیدی نیست و ربطی به این موضوع جلسه نداره طرف کانال خودش رو پر کرده و مطلب گذاشته !




> یعنی ای اهالی انجمن ، فشار و استرس بوقولید تا سبطی بیاد ببینیم چی شده .
> انقدر به دو تا خطش زنگ زدیم ، گذاشته روی حالت پرواز ������ . وسط جلسه داره توی دلش هم دعا میکنه برامون هم فحش میده بهمون .
> خدا بخیر کنه ...


 استرس نداشته باشید، ( این موضوع شاید سر دارز داشته باشه ! حالا حالا طول بکشه ! تا حالا که این طوری بوده ! ).
این هامون سبطی شاید وسط جلسه تدریسش باشه ولی توی جلسه که نیست در لحظه خبر داشته باشه ! شاید سایت های خبری خودشون زودتر خبرش رو زدند !( مثل این خبری که ساعت 1.30 ایسنا زده و ایشون تازه قسمت هایش رو برداشته و قرار داده ).

----------


## Blueberry_



----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> واقعا مرسی ازت  
> اصن میدونی چیه اگ تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه خداشاهده صد تومن میدمت خخخ جدی میگما اگ مثبت شه شماره کارت میدی


دادا ما خودمون سفره بنداز محفل شدیم .
من قول شام دادم به یـَـک یـَـک بچه های انجمن .

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

دوستان لذت ببرید .
می‌گند تخمه برای استرس خوبه .

----------


## MYDR

> دادا ما خودمون سفره بنداز محفل شدیم .
> من قول شام دادم به یـَـک یـَـک بچه های انجمن .


 اینکه دیگه شامی هست بالاخره گفتم بعد این همه تکرار اگر رد کنم شاید ناراحت بشی !  شام چی هست حالا ؟ که یه سر بیاییم تا رشت و برگردیم! میراز قاسمی؟ یا آش ؟! یا ماهی ؟

----------


## skvskv

> فایل پیوست 102247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دوستان لذت ببرید .
> می‌گند تخمه برای استرس خوبه .



این یارو ک عددی نیس در مقابل مجلس و شورا لطفا استرس ندین

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> اینکه دیگه شامی هست بالاخره گفتم بعد این همه تکرار اگر رد کنم شاید ناراحت بشی !  شام چی هست حالا ؟ که یه سر بیاییم تا رشت و برگردیم! میراز قاسمی؟ یا آش ؟! یا ماهی ؟


کباب ترش داداش . فقط کباب ترش . باقلا قاتق و فسنحون هم مادرم و مادر شوهرم میتونند تقبل کنند .
جدی جدی اگر مثبت شد ، پاشید بیاید چند روزی بد بگذرونید ، ریست بشید جمیعا .

----------


## _Aramesh_

این کانال اخبار کنکور معتبره؟

----------


## _Aramesh_

*این کانال اخبار کنکور معتبره؟*

----------


## nebraska

فکر نکنم

----------


## MYDR

> این یارو ک عددی نیس در مقابل مجلس و شورا لطفا استرس ندین


ریلکس باش خیالت نباشه مدیر این کانال که باید گفت بدترین و زردترین کانال کنکوری ! بچه تازه به دوران رسیده 19 20 ساله ای که هیچی سرش نمیشه ! نیاز به جلب توجه داره و در این گیرودار میخواد خودش رو با یه سری حرفها بکشه بالا !   کنش گر  آموزشیییی هستش ایشون به خاطر همین چرندیات هر از چندگاهی میگه، پس خیلی جدی نگیر ! ( من منتظر جواب جلسه ام و گرنه برای این سبطی و این دارو دسته اش مثل این خیلی حرفها داشتم که گفتم بگذریم بهتره تا باعث بحث ها بی خود نشه ) .

----------


## Mhdmhb

امروز بعد خبر کنکور چه لغوشه چه نشه کانال سبطی امرایی نصفش میریزه

----------


## nebraska

چقدر ساکت شد ... هیچ خبری نیس...

----------


## Amir Afshar

> کباب ترش داداش . فقط کباب ترش . باقلا قاتق و فسنحون هم مادرم و مادر شوهرم میتونند تقبل کنند .جدی جدی اگر مثبت شد ، پاشید بیاید چند روزی بد بگذرونید ، ریست بشید جمیعا .


دوستانی که کرمان و شهر های اطراف هستن خصوصی پیام بدن صبح ساعت 6 حرکت میکنیم
=)=)=)

----------


## _Dawn_

من چند تا کوکتل کنار گذاشتم که اگر زبونم لال لغو نشد استفاده کنم

----------


## HUNDRED

*اقا من دلم روشنه رفتم عمومیا پایه رو از انبار اوردم بیرون*

----------


## TheChernobyl

> *اقا من دلم روشنه رفتم عمومیا پایه رو از انبار اوردم بیرون*


اینکه بده :Yahoo (2): 
کاش فقط تاثیر قطعی لغو بشه 
بقیش ک ایرادی نداره درس کمتر تمرکز بیشتر

----------


## Arshia_Kh

> اینکه بده
> کاش فقط تاثیر قطعی لغو بشه 
> بقیش ک ایرادی نداره درس کمتر تمرکز بیشتر


توقع نداری که عمومیارو کلا حذف کنن
همین سبطی میره جفت مجلسو شورارو اتیش میزنه
نگران نباش عمومیا راحت جمع میشن به جز ادبیات ک اصلا جمع نمیشه

----------


## TheChernobyl

> توقع نداری که عمومیارو کلا حذف کنن
> همین سبطی میره جفت مجلسو شورارو اتیش میزنه
> نگران نباش عمومیا راحت جمع میشن به جز ادبیات ک اصلا جمع نمیشه


والا توقعم بیشتر از ایناس داداش :Yahoo (4): 
اره دبیرای عمومی خووون میدن سر حذف نشدن درسشون (شما خونو یجور دیگه بخون)
چی بگم والا هر چی خیره

----------


## _Dawn_

هر چند نتیجه اعلام نشده و این صحبت ممکنه بیهوده بشه ولی
ادبیات هم جمع میشه

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط TheChernobyl


اینکه بده
کاش فقط تاثیر قطعی لغو بشه 
بقیش ک ایرادی نداره درس کمتر تمرکز بیشتر


غلط میکنن تاثیر قطعیو حذف نکنن 
تاثیر قطعی نباشه عمومی هم حذف ارزوی محالیه*

----------


## TheChernobyl

> هر چند نتیجه اعلام نشده و این صحبت میتونه ب یاثر باشه ولی
> ادبیات هم جمع میشه


حتی الممکن زودتر از درسای دیگه

----------


## HUNDRED

*دینیو نمیتونم جمع کنم هعی*

----------


## TheChernobyl

> *
> 
> غلط میکنن تاثیر قطعیو حذف نکنن 
> تاثیر قطعی نباشه عمومی هم حذف ارزوی محالیه*


بزار ی شب خوش باشم منم با خودم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Blueberry_

> فایل پیوست 102246

----------


## MYDR

> کباب ترش داداش . فقط کباب ترش . باقلا قاتق و فسنحون هم مادرم و مادر شوهرم میتونند تقبل کنند .
> جدی جدی اگر مثبت شد ، پاشید بیاید چند روزی بد بگذرونید ، ریست بشید جمیعا .



به امید خدا ! به ما باشه به همون حاج میراز راضی هستیما !  ترش آش و یا آش قلیه هم خوبه !
به به ! دیگه یک عروس داوطلب کنکوری خوب از پس کنکور زندگی هم بر اومده که شوهر و مادر شور و همه رو در ید مدیریتی تعاون زندگی هماهنگ میکنه !  ( یعنی فقط دلم میخواست ببینم نظر مادر شوهر گرامی در خصوص چنین عروسی چیست :  :Yahoo (5):  ) . (َشوخی و مزاحی بود بر این پیکره خسته این تاپیک سر به قطار کشیده نا متناهی ) .
قابل توجه اعضای که خویشتن خویش را در این ضیافت دعوت شده دیده اید: متاهلی باید حضور پیدا کنید! شناسنامه ها هم چک می شود !  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط TheChernobyl


بزار ی شب خوش باشم منم با خودم


خوش باش چیکارت دارم*

----------


## TheChernobyl

> *
> 
> خوش باش چیکارت دارم*


پس بیا حذف عمومیا بدون تاثیر قطعیو جشن بگیریم اگه راس میگی :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## rezaamh

> دوستانی که کرمان و شهر های اطراف هستن خصوصی پیام بدن صبح ساعت 6 حرکت میکنیم
> =)=)=)


آماده باش فردا ۶ صبح حرکتیم
پیک نیک یادت نره

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط TheChernobyl


پس بیا حذف عمومیا بدون تاثیر قطعیو جشن بگیریم اگه راس میگی


بذار نتیجه جلسشون بیاد 
اقایون دارن شام میل میفرمایند*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*هعب دا

اگه لغو شه از یه جهت برا من خوب میشه

از یه جهت بد

خوبش اینه تاثیر معدل پر

بدش اینه من چطور عمومی رو جمع کنم وقتی هر روز تا ساعت 3 مدرسم و درسو از 4.5 استارت میزنم در بهترین حالت 
*

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

بچه ها چخبر از سبطی و امرایی خبری نیست؟

----------


## _Aramesh_

یعنی باز باید منتظر بشینیم تا ببینیم کی سازمان سنجش اعلام می‌کنه ؟
بنظرم اگه خیلی تصمیمشون تغییر قطعی بود اعلام میکردن 
دیگه چیزی تا ثبت نام کنکور دی نمونده ، یکسری ها هم کم کم میخوان برا ترمیم دی ماه آماده بشن

----------


## NiLQwoV

خدایا امرایی رو بکش مارو راحت کن

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *
> 
> بذار نتیجه جلسشون بیاد 
> اقایون دارن شام میل میفرمایند*


مطمئنی اصلا نتیجه ای اعلام میکنند؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

حالا جلسه انجام شده؟ اصن جم شدن؟؟؟

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Aramesh_


مطمئنی اصلا نتیجه ای اعلام میکنند؟


ن والا*

----------


## MYDR

> *
> بذار نتیجه جلسشون بیاد 
> اقایون دارن شام میل میفرمایند*


به نظر شما این ها هنوز تا این موقع جلسه میزارند؟ 
یعنی چرا هیچ کدوم از این های که قبلا حرفشون بود و حرف میزدند امروز خبری نگفتن که مثلا همین نادری نگفت امروز جلسه داریم با فلانی ها !؟
ساعت داره 10 شب میشه و این ها هنوز از جلسه امروز خبری بیرون نیومده ؟!
ان شاءالله ان شاءالله که من اشتباه کرده باشم و همین دقایق خبر خوبی منتشر بشه ! خودم فکر میکنم خبری نشه.
 (فقط موندم به ادعاها و حرفهای که این سبطی زده و گفته جلسه در جریان هست).

----------


## skvskv

خبری نشده هنوز؟

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MYDR


به نظر شما این ها هنوز تا این موقع جلسه میزارند؟ 
یعنی چرا هیچ کدوم از این های که قبلا حرفشون بود و حرف میزدند امروز خبری نگفتن که مثلا همین نادری نگفت امروز جلسه داریم با فلانی ها !؟
ساعت داره 10 شب میشه و این ها هنوز از جلسه امروز خبری بیرون نیومده ؟!
ان شاءالله ان شاءالله که من اشتباه کرده باشم و همین دقایق خبر خوبی منتشر بشه ! خودم فکر میکنم خبری نشه.
 (فقط موندم به ادعاها و حرفهای که این سبطی زده و گفته جلسه در جریان هست).


امیدوارم برای سرگرم شدنمون نباشه و واقعاً خبری شه اونم ی خبر خیلی خوب*

----------


## nebraska

سبطی گفت هنوز خبر نداره

----------


## reza333

*واقعا چرا خبری نمیاد ؟؟؟به نظر میاد به جای اینکه نماینده های مجلس رفته باشن نظر شورا رو تغییر بدن ، دوستان خودشون نظرشون تغییر داده شده و روشون نمیشه بیان اعلام کنن. البته انشاالله که اشتباه فکر میکنم.*

----------


## _Dawn_

زکی
من که رفتم بخوابم
انشاالله صبح با خبر خوب شروع بشه

----------


## nebraska

اینا  فک کنم دوباره مثل سال 99  باهم دیگه معامله کردن ...

----------


## Mhdmhb

یه چیزی هس از نظر من اگه تغییری در مصوبه ایجاد نشه همین امشب میگن ولی بخوان لغو کنن مصوبه رو مث سال ۹۹ یکی دوهفته زمان میبره...بماند یادگار

----------


## elsaa2002

چرا تو نت می زنم جلسه شورا هیچی نمیاره انگار همچین موضوعی وجود نداره :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## skvskv

> یه چیزی هس از نظر من اگه تغییری در مصوبه ایجاد نشه همین امشب میگن ولی بخوان لغو کنن مصوبه رو مث سال ۹۹ یکی دوهفته زمان میبره...بماند یادگار


دقیقااااااااااا منم میخواستم همینو بگم احتمالا زمان میبره حتی سال 98 هم اومدن تو اواسط ابان ماه گفتن ینی یکی دو هفته بعد جلسه اون زمان
والا شواهد ک میگ مصوبه لغوه و ب نفع ما عوض شده
خدا خودش رحم کنه

----------


## elsaa2002

> دقیقااااااااااا منم میخواستم همینو بگم احتمالا زمان میبره حتی سال 98 هم اومدن تو اواسط ابان ماه گفتن ینی یکی دو هفته بعد جلسه اون زمان
> والا شواهد ک میگ مصوبه لغوه و ب نفع ما عوض شده
> خدا خودش رحم کنه


مگه می تونن از الان بگن عمومی ها هست؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> دقیقااااااااااا منم میخواستم همینو بگم احتمالا زمان میبره حتی سال 98 هم اومدن تو اواسط ابان ماه گفتن ینی یکی دو هفته بعد جلسه اون زمان
> والا شواهد ک میگ مصوبه لغوه و ب نفع ما عوض شده
> خدا خودش رحم کنه


اره ایشالله لغوه واقعنم فک کنیم امروز نصف شبی نادری نمیاد بگه هورا بچها مصوبه لغوه تا اینا بیان یه متن عذرخواهی شیک و مجلسی تو سایت بزارن دو سه هفته طول میکشه

----------


## reza1401

*اگه رئیس مجلس اون موقعی که مصوبه رو داشتن تصویب میکردن توشورا مخالفت میکرد باهاشون کار به اینجا نمی رسید.همونطور رئیس کمیسیون اموزش مجلس که توشورا عضوه.حداقلش اینه شوراییها همون موقع می فهمیدن مجلس مخالف این طرحه‌موقع تصویبش هیچ حرفی نزدن الان تازه میخوان با شورا تفاهم کنن!تازه قبلا طرحی تصویب داشتن میکردن که مصوبات شورا توسط دیوان عدالت اداری لغو نشه!!*

----------


## Blueberry_

> چرا تو نت می زنم جلسه شورا هیچی نمیاره انگار همچین موضوعی وجود نداره


توی پیج و کانال و توییتر هیچ نماینده ای از جمله اقای نادری مطلبی در تایید این جلسه پیدا نمیشه اما رد هم نمیشه کرد ممکنه جلسه امروز نبوده باشه ولی این جلسه برگزار میشه

----------


## skvskv

> توی پیج و کانال و توییتر هیچ نماینده ای از جمله اقای نادری مطلبی در تایید این جلسه پیدا نمیشه اما رد هم نمیشه کرد ممکنه جلسه امروز نبوده باشه ولی این جلسه برگزار میشه



ن طبق گفته امرایی جلسه ساعت 4 و نیم عصر باید برگزار میشد

----------


## skvskv

> مگه می تونن از الان بگن عمومی ها هست؟


چطور سنجش اومد گف ببخشید همگی مصوبه شورا اجرا میشه؟؟؟؟
عمومی ک چیزی نیس میگن ب دلیل مسائل امنیتی و مخالفت کنکوریا و صلاح کشور ... 
کنکور دی لغو شد و عمومیا برمیگردن سرجاش و مث سالای قبل میشه ...
بببین برا اینا کاری نداره چون ماسمالی کردن تنها چیزیه ک همشون تخصص دارن توش :Yahoo (1):  خخخ

----------


## elsaa2002

> چطور سنجش اومد گف ببخشید همگی مصوبه شورا اجرا میشه؟؟؟؟
> عمومی ک چیزی نیس میگن ب دلیل مسائل امنیتی و مخالفت کنکوریا و صلاح کشور ... 
> کنکور دی لغو شد و عمومیا برمیگردن سرجاش و مث سالای قبل میشه ...
> بببین برا اینا کاری نداره چون ماسمالی کردن تنها چیزیه ک همشون تخصص دارن توش خخخ


امیدوارم

----------


## Grunge Kid

واقعا دلتونو خوش کردین اینا بیان لغو کنن؟  :Yahoo (77): 
بشینین درستونو بخونین

----------


## saber95

> اینکه بده
> کاش فقط تاثیر قطعی لغو بشه 
> بقیش ک ایرادی نداره درس کمتر تمرکز بیشتر


خداییش خودم به شخصه اونقدری که از لغو تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی بنا به دلایل مستدلی که دیگه اکثرمون میدونیم چیا هستن استقبال میکنم، به اون میزان هم از حذف عمومیا استقبال دارم چون اصلا عمومی خوان نیستم .
امسال یعنی 1401 که کنکور دادم، ضربه رو هم از همین عمومی نخوندن هام خوردم!
ولی خب نمیشه که هم خدا رو خواست و هم خرما رو !

یه موردی رو میخواستم بخاطر یه بحثی که پیش اومده بود به یکی از دوستان محترم اینجا مثال بزنم که با عمومی بالا در کنکور 1401 چه رتبه و قبولی رو کسب کرده، الآن اون مثال رو میخوام بزنم .
ریاضی: 35 / زیست: 60 / فیزیک: 50 / شیمی: 30 / میانگین وزنی عمومیا: 74
میانگین وزنی اختصاصیا: 45.5 ، رتبه 1534 زیرگروه یک منطقه سه ، قبولی پزشکی پردیس تبریز

و اما درصدهای خودم در کنکور 1401 ... ریاضی: 35.6 / زیست: 53.4 / فیزیک: 33.4 / شیمی: 66.7 / میانگین وزنی عمومیا: 35.6
میانگین وزنی اختصاصیا: 50.15 ، رتبه 5174 منطقه دو ، پزشکی روزانه و تعهدی 1.5 برابر مدت تحصیل ارومیه زده بودم که قبول نشدم .

در هر صورت عمومیا برگرده هم برا کسی که میخواد موفق بشه، باید دیگه دل به کار بده ...!
بخاطر این میل شخصی که از عمومیا گریزان بودم هم واقعا نمیخوام مصوبه این مدلی اجرا بشه، چون ناعدالتی فعلا تووش زیاده؛

----------


## MYDR

> توی پیج و کانال و توییتر هیچ نماینده ای از جمله اقای نادری مطلبی در تایید این جلسه پیدا نمیشه اما رد هم نمیشه کرد ممکنه جلسه امروز نبوده باشه ولی این جلسه برگزار میشه


بله این هم ممکنه که امروز اصلا جلسه برگزار نشده باشه چون مجلسی ها داشتن وزیر تعیین میکردند و یه سری تحولات و اتفاقات رخ داده به خاطر همین شاید نرفتن باشند اصلا جلسه  ! 
 اما این وسط امرایی به قول دوستمون گفته : ساعت 4 جلسه داشتن و حالا این وسط هامون سبطی هم میگه بله جلسه در حال برگزاری هست و آقای ایکس و ایگرگ هم در جلسه هستند و بله جلسه که تا حالا طول کشیده نشونه خوبی هست ! الان هم چرت و پرت میگه که بله نماینده ها از جلسه اشون چیزی به ما نگفتن ! ( مگه میشه ؟ مگه شما توی مجلس و نماینده ها باهم نبودید ؟ مگر 2 روز باهم به گفته خودتون از ساعت 5 صبح تا 7 شب جلسه نداشتید ؟  مگر 40 ساعت شبانه روزی کار نکردید و .... ؟ پشمک بودید که الان بهتون محل نمیزارند و بهتون جواب نمیدن ؟ و یا دروغ گفتید و شو آف بودید؟) .

----------


## elsaa2002

یعنی ممکنه سرکار باشیم؟

----------


## saeed_dal

> بله این هم ممکنه که امروز اصلا جلسه برگزار نشده باشه چون مجلسی ها داشتن وزیر تعیین میکردند و یه سری تحولات و اتفاقات رخ داده به خاطر همین شاید نرفتن باشند اصلا جلسه  ! 
>  اما این وسط امرایی به قول دوستمون گفته : ساعت 4 جلسه داشتن و حالا این وسط هامون سبطی هم میگه بله جلسه در حال برگزاری هست و آقای ایکس و ایگرگ هم در جلسه هستند و بله جلسه که تا حالا طول کشیده نشونه خوبی هست ! الان هم چرت و پرت میگه که بله نماینده ها از جلسه اشون چیزی به ما نگفتن ! ( مگه میشه ؟ مگه شما توی مجلس و نماینده ها باهم نبودید ؟ مگر 2 روز باهم به گفته خودتون از ساعت 5 صبح تا 7 شب جلسه نداشتید ؟  مگر 40 ساعت شبانه روزی کار نکردید و .... ؟ پشمک بودید که الان بهتون محل نمیزارند و بهتون جواب نمیدن ؟ و یا دروغ گفتید و شو آف بودید؟) .


این مصوبه لغو بشه بیشتر بخاطر مسائل امنیتی هستش چون نمی تونن درست اجرا کنن و سرنوشت داوطلبها به این مصوبه گره خورده برا همین امکان تحرکات اجتماعی هست ... و چون مسئله امنیتی هست خروجی جلسه با ملاحضات امنیتی اعلام میشه و زمان اش همش فکر میشه پس انتظار نداشته باش آقای سبطی حتی از نتیجه جلسه اطلاع داشته باشه بدون اجازه اونا بتونه اعلام کنه




> مگه می تونن از الان بگن عمومی ها هست؟


چرا نشه... مگه حالا برا این همه داوطلب اومدن گفتن نمره پیش دانشگاهی باید تاثیر داده بشه و داشته باشن اما فارغ التحصیلان سال های 84 تا 91 این نمره رو هم ندارن و اصلا امتحانی هم اینا پیش بینی نکردن که سابقه بسازن، اتفاق خاصی افتاده? راحت اعلام کردن اصلا کاری هم نمیکنن، پس الانم راحت میتونن بگن عمومی هست چون اون قبلیه قابل اجرا نیس

----------


## _Aramesh_

> یعنی ممکنه سرکار باشیم؟


من فکر میکنم سرکاریم .
این جلسه قرار بود هفته پیش برگزار بشه اما تعویق خورد و الانم هیچ خبری از نتیجه نشده و حتی مشخص نیست اصلا جلسه ای برگزار شده باشه ، اگه تصمیم جدی قرار بود بگیرن به این جلسات اهمیت زیادی میدادن نه اینکه تند تند موکولش کنند .

----------


## HUNDRED

*دوست دارم مغز اونی ک این مصوبه کوفتی به ذهنش رسید رو فشار بدم*

----------


## Dillon

این سکوتشون ترسناکه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## elsaa2002

فکر کنم دیگه خبری نمیاد دارن به ما می قبولونن که همینه اگه غیر این بود می گفتن چه می دونم مصوبه سرجاشه سبطی هم انگار بی خیال شده

----------


## HUNDRED

*پس چرا چیزی نمیگن؟
فایل پیوست 102255*

----------


## MYDR

> این مصوبه لغو بشه بیشتر بخاطر مسائل امنیتی هستش چون نمی تونن درست اجرا کنن و سرنوشت داوطلبها به این مصوبه گره خورده برا همین امکان تحرکات اجتماعی هست ... و چون مسئله امنیتی هست خروجی جلسه با ملاحضات امنیتی اعلام میشه و زمان اش همش فکر میشه پس انتظار نداشته باش آقای سبطی حتی از نتیجه جلسه اطلاع داشته باشه بدون اجازه اونا بتونه اعلام کنه


این موضوع جو امنیتی هم همین سبطی به این وضعیت داده که بله اگر اجرا کردید و بعدش شلوغ و پلوغ شد مقصر این وزیر آموزش و پرورش هست ( که گزیزی که به وزیر آموزش و پرورش زده شده هم در کانال واسط زردی که دارند مشخص هست چرا این رو الان در کانال خودشون مطرح کردند ). ( جو امنیتی که نماینده مجلس هم ازش حرف زده یک موضوع جدای هست که فازش برای بعد هست نه به الان و این مصوبه و این شورا ).
اگر فرضیه شما رو درست بگیریم که ایشون نمیتونه حرفی بزنه در خصوص جلسه، پس در ورودی دادن به جلسه هم رسما هیچ کاره اند ! چه امرایی چه سبطی چه هر کس دیگه ای که خارج از مجلس و شورا بوده مابقی رو آدم هم حساب نکردند که بگه خوب برو به ملت خبر بده که کارها داره پیش میره !
و این همه سکوت ؟  شما جلسه های امنیتی مجلس رو دیدید ؟ حداقلش یه سخنگویی یه .... ی میاد میگه بله در خصوص فلان چیز و فلان موارد که مطرح بوده صحبت کردیم و بیشتر از این نمیتونم توضیح بدم و باید منتظر موند و از این جور حرفها ! کارها و موارد در حال مطرح شدن هست و جلسه بعدی نیاز هست ! وقت کم بود در یه جلسه جمع نشد و تا جمع بندی نهایی نمیشه از محتوای جلسه حرفی زد ولی کارها بیشتر در حال پیشروی هست ! دیگه این موضوع که چیزی نیست انقدر سکوت و بی خبری ! حالا اعلام نتیجه پیشکش !
  و از طرفی اینکه ملت عصبانی بشند بدتر هست و این بی خبری و بی تکلیفی و این جو روانی بد از اون حالت نتیجه معکوس ها هست که خودش بدترین ها است تازه اگر الان می گفتن مصوبه لغو شد 80 درصد جامعه آماری کنکوری جشن میگرفتن و استقبال هم میکردند و راضی هم بودند .

و نکته مهم این که جلسه برگزار نشده باشه و عده ای برای خود شیرینی از هول حلیم توی دیگ افتاده باشند و به قول تعبیر ادبیاتی خودشون تشت رسوایشون صداش در اومده باشه خیلی بد و گرون تموم میشه براشون و فردا کلی چرت و پرت سرهم میکنند که نظرها رو جلب کنند ! هر چند عده ای سبطی پرست هستند و هیپنوتیزم شده اند و کاریش هم نمیشه کرد.
یک جوی درست کرده بودند که بله دختران و پسران ایران سرزمین  کارها داره پیش میره و من دو تا حرف دارم : این که فلانی خیلی زحمت کشیده حتی بیشتر از من ! و این وسط اگر خبر خوب نباشه مقصر وزیر آموزش و پرورش هست و... !!!   پس این موضوع مشخص میکنه که عده ای برای منافع و خودنشون دادن ( به تعبیر دوست خوبم آقا یوسف : مثل هواپیما اوج گرفتن و نشستن ) بر وفق شرایط عمل کردن که پیش زمینه و جو روانی مطرح باشه که بله بله اگر وضعیت مثبتی رخ داد این انقلاب تغییر مصوبه رو به نام خودشون مصادره کنند.

----------


## Dillon

این همه تحلیل نمیخواد که

جنگ فقط سر این بود یسریا مث قبل منافعشون تامین نمیشد و عده ای به همین خاطر معترض بودن که ظاهرا تو این جلسه تفهیمشون کردن که کیک کنکورنه تنها کوچک نشده برعکس بزرگتر هم شده و اقایان میتونن سهم بیشتری بردارن و نگران نباشن.

بعدشم شما کجا دیدید که اینا از کارا و تصمیماتشون عقب نشینی کنن که این دومین بار باشه؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

باز اونایی که از عمومی بدشون اومده فاز منفی گرفتن حاجی بیا پایین سر هممون درد گرفت....دنبال تغییر مصوبه نبودن مرض نداشتن از دلیگانی امرایی سبطی و لاغیر که بگن امروز جلسه ای بوده برا امثال سبطی آبروش از همه چی مهم تره نمیاد چیزی بگه گه پیش بچها بد بشه همه از پیشش برن البته اینم نظر منه

----------


## MYDR

> این همه تحلیل نمیخواد که
> 
> جنگ فقط سر این بود یسریا مث قبل منافعشون تامین نمیشد و عده ای به همین خاطر معترض بودن که ظاهرا تو این جلسه تفهیمشون کردن که کیک کنکورنه تنها کوچک نشده برعکس بزرگتر هم شده و اقایان میتونن سهم بیشتری بردارن و نگران نباشن.
> 
> بعدشم شما کجا دیدید که اینا از کاراشون عقب نشینی کنن که این دومین بار باشه؟


با کل و کلیت پیام شما موافقم .
اما تحلیل برای این هست که دوستانی که دوستشون دارم و بنده خداهایی که در این وضعیت هستند بیدار بشند و انقدر دلشون به این سبطی خوش نباشه ! 
این ها اون ناجی و قدیسه ای که فکر میکنید نیست ! و انقدر به حرفهای امثال سبطی و امرایی و کانال زرد همکار سبطی گوش ندند که این ها اگر کاره ای بودند : یک کانال جدا برای مخالفین مصوبه راه اندازی میکردند و خودشون هم شرکت میکردند و مدیریت می کردند ( نه این که کانال های باشند که واسط هستند و توسط افراد چشم و گوش بسته تحت امرشون مدیریت میشه).
فقط  هم تک روی میکنند و هرکاری و نظری که منافع اونها رو هم تامین کنه رو در لوای لفو مصوبه و حرف های که افرادی که خواهان شنیدن لغو مصوبه هستند، بازتاب میدن ! و جماعتی که از همه جا حیرون ویرون شده به این ها پناه میبرند که شما که دم از لغو میزنی مارو نجات بده !

تا حالا فکر کردید : اگر خیلی از آزادی و انتقاد حرف میزنند در کانال امثال:  امرایی سبطی و کانال زرد همکار جونک تازه به دوران رسیده :  دقت کردید چرا در هیچ کدوم از کانال ها سبطی ایموجی  لایک و دیسلایک وجود نداره !؟ و فقط قلب پرکاربردترین هست ؟ و ایموجی ها چرت و بی فایده محدود دیگه ! حداقل موافق یا مخالفت با نظرات چرت و پرتی که میگذارند به همین راحتی سانسور میشه ! و اصلا براشون نظرات افراد مهم نیست ! فقط یک متلکم وجود داشته باشه که دیکته کنه و بگه و بگه !  
چرا سبطی بعد از هر خبری از مصوبه تبلیغات کانال خودش رو میزاره ؟ این اصلا مهم نیست !
اصلا چرا وقتی یه نظر منفی بهش داده میشه هم خودش جوابش رو میده و درجا از بین پیام ها یه خنگی که جمله اش رو این طوری شروع کرده استاد شما غم مخور و ناراحت نباش شروع میشه رو درجا در زیر اون فوروارد میکنه ؟




> باز اونایی که از عمومی بدشون اومده فاز منفی گرفتن  حاجی بیا پایین سر هممون درد گرفت....دنبال تغییر مصوبه نبودن مرض نداشتن  از دلیگانی امرایی سبطی و لاغیر که بگن امروز جلسه ای بوده برا امثال سبطی  آبروش از همه چی مهم تره نمیاد چیزی بگه گه پیش بچها بد بشه همه از پیشش  برن البته اینم نظر منه



منظورتون به من بوده ؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

عاقا من که رفتم بخوابم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  اینا خبر بده نیستن ....
امیدوارم حداقل تا فرداشب یه خبر درست و حسابی به گوشمون برسه ودلمون شاد بشه

----------


## Amir Afshar



----------


## HUNDRED

*فایل پیوست 102257
چه میگوید؟!*

----------


## Mhdmhb

همون طوری که قبل جلسه گفتم هر خبری بشه روزهای آینده میگن چه مثبت چه منفی....

----------


## Amir Afshar

> همون طوری که قبل جلسه گفتم هر خبری بشه روزهای آینده میگن چه مثبت چه منفی....


526 ف اکینگ نفر چشاشون به صفحه خشک شده واسه یه خبر خشک خالی...
دیگه الان اصلا مهم نیس که مصوبه لغو یا اجرا بشه، همه منتظر خبری نهایین که تموم بشه این بازی کثیف  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mhdmhb

> 526 ف اکینگ نفر چشاشون به صفحه خشک شده واسه یه خبر خشک خالی...
> دیگه الان اصلا مهم نیس که مصوبه لغو یا اجرا بشه، همه منتظر خبری نهایین که تموم بشه این بازی کثیف


داداش من امید الکی نمیدم ولی بخدا اینا بازیشون تهش لغو میشه کتابای نهایی و ترمیمو پولشو بزنن به جیب حل میشه ولی بدبخت ماها

----------


## skvskv

ینی ممکنه این سکوتشون بخاطر تدوین اطلاعیه و بارگذاری رو سایت سنجش باشه؟؟؟
چون ی حسی میگه اگ قرار بود مصوبه احرا بشه اینا میگفتن ک مثل سال قبل خواهد بود همین 
اه 
نمیدونم واقعاااااااااا دیگ کلااااااافه کردن این نکبتای بیشور ای خدااااا

----------


## sea

فکر کنم طبق معمول به نتیجه نرسیدن  :Yahoo (19): ((

----------


## NiLQwoV

اوکی خبری نشده هنوز؟

----------


## Elnaz07

> اوکی خبری نشده هنوز؟


هیچی اصلا معلوم نیست جلسه ای بوده یا نه

----------


## NiLQwoV

> هیچی اصلا معلوم نیست جلسه ای بوده یا نه


باور کن سرکاریم یه هفته دیگه ثبتنام کنکور دی ماهه اینا هنوز تکلیفشون مشخص نیس

----------


## farzaddd

سبطی چه مِمبری داره زیاد میکنه،سبطی کلا با این مصوبه موافقه،مشکلش فقط دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ ِ

----------


## Mhdmhb

سبطی امرایی نادری و....هیشکی به ما بدهکار نیس روز موعود برسه همون طوری که سبطی نوشته اگه اجرا بشه عواقبش با فلانیه مطمئن باشید بدونن مصوبه اجرا میشه عین همون جملاتو به کار میبره پس خواهشا جو منفی ندین به انجمن یکمم صبر کنید معلوم میشه...سال ۹۹ هم اینجوری کردن عقل هم به کار ببریم میبینم از ترمیم اینا هیچ خبری نیس مهرماه هم تموم شده

----------


## vida1

چه مشکلی با قبل ۸۴یا داره؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

دوماه دیگه شاید نزدیک دویست سیصد هزار نفر برا ترمیم میرن به آموزشو پرورش ثبت نام میری خبر بگیری مث گوسفند به ادم نگا میکنن میگن اصلا مصوبه چیه انتظارم ندارین که اینا یه کارو ۱۰ ساله نمیتونن انجام بدن دوماههه زیرساخت این همه ادم برا ترمیمو یه ملیون خورده ای ادمو جمع کننن تو یه محیط برا کنکور من که بعید میدونم)

----------


## Elnaz07

> سبطی امرایی نادری و....هیشکی به ما بدهکار نیس روز موعود برسه همون طوری که سبطی نوشته اگه اجرا بشه عواقبش با فلانیه مطمئن باشید بدونن مصوبه اجرا میشه عین همون جملاتو به کار میبره پس خواهشا جو منفی ندین به انجمن یکمم صبر کنید معلوم میشه...سال ۹۹ هم اینجوری کردن عقل هم به کار ببریم میبینم از ترمیم اینا هیچ خبری نیس مهرماه هم تموم شده


بچه ها طلب کار نیستن فقط میخوان بدونن کسی که حرف از جلسه میزنه چطور میدونسته کی چه ساعتی جلسه هست اونوقت هیچ اطلاعاتی در موردش چه اتفاقی افتاده ندارن بعد میگن اینطور بشه تقصیر فلانیه ،کسی که خودشو درگیر مسائلی میکنه باید پاسخگو هم باشه بصورت شفاف ،متاسفانه هیچکس به فکر روح روان بچه ها نیست

----------


## Mhdmhb

> بچه ها طلب کار نیستن فقط میخوان بدونن کسی که حرف از جلسه میزنه چطور میدونسته کی چه ساعتی جلسه هست اونوقت هیچ اطلاعاتی در موردش چه اتفاقی افتاده ندارن بعد میگن اینطور بشه تقصیر فلانیه ،کسی که خودشو درگیر مسائلی میکنه باید پاسخگو هم باشه بصورت شفاف ،متاسفانه هیچکس به فکر روح روان بچه ها نیست


بببینید تو این مملکت هرکی زندگی کنه باید صبر ایوبو داشته باشه فقط مسئله کنکور نیس همه نقطه خراب شده مملکت سر زدم از پادگان بگیر همه جا تو این مملکت صبر نداشته باشی از پیش باخته ای منم با حرفتون موافقم فقط باید صبر کرد بار اولشون نیس که اطلاعیه میزنه مث کنکور قبل برگزار میشه بعدش پاکش میکنه صاحاب نداره منم اینو میگم

----------


## reza333

با اخرین وویسی که سبطی تا این لحظه تو کانالش گذاشته فکر کنم یه تغییراتی رخ داده ولی نمیخاد زودتر از مراجع رسمی اعلام کنه *.*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> با اخرین وویسی که سبطی تا این لحظه تو کانالش گذاشته فکر کنم یه تغییراتی رخ داده ولی نمیخاد زودتر از مراجع رسمی اعلام کنه *.*


داداش تلگرام وصل نمیشه گوشی من فیلتره میشه بگی دقیقا چی گفته؟؟

----------


## reza333

> داداش تلگرام وصل نمیشه گوشی من فیلتره میشه بگی دقیقا چی گفته؟؟


سبطی در کنار این که البته جای تغییر نکردن مصوبه رو هم باز گذاشته ، ولی اخر وویسش میگه ((یه سری از مشکلاتی که سد راه خیلی ها میشه  یا برداشته میشه یا کاهش پیدا میکنه ، منتها این رو صبر کنین تا خود مسئولان بهتون بگن.)) . حالا برداشت شخصی من از این حرفش اینه مصوبه یه تغییرات کوچیکی کرده باشه .

----------


## Mhdmhb

> سبطی در کنار این که البته جای تغییر نکردن مصوبه رو هم باز گذاشته ، ولی اخر وویسش میگه ((یه سری از مشکلاتی که سد راه خیلی ها میشه  یا برداشته میشه یا کاهش پیدا میکنه ، منتها این رو صبر کنین تا خود مسئولان بهتون بگن.)) . حالا برداشت شخصی من از این حرفش اینه مصوبه یه تغییرات کوچیکی کرده باشه .


پس احتمالا تاثیر معدلو کم کنن اگه لغو نکنن ممنون رفیق

----------


## Elnaz07

> پس احتمالا تاثیر معدلو کم کنن اگه لغو نکنن ممنون رفیق


منم الان ویسشو گوش دادم دقیق همین حرف هایی که دوستمون زدن بود ،اینا احتمالا لغو نمیکنن فقط تاثیرو کمتر میکنن ،خوب چه کاری بود این جلسه گذاشتنا این همه برو بیا

----------


## Mhdmhb

> منم الان ویسشو گوش دادم دقیق همین حرف هایی که دوستمون زدن بود ،اینا احتمالا لغو نمیکنن فقط تاثیرو کمتر میکنن ،خوب چه کاری بود این جلسه گذاشتنا این همه برو بیا


حالا شایدم کلا لغو کنن نمیگم امید داشته باشیم ولی خودشونن میدونن مصوبه خیلی ایراد داره شایدم بیان یکم جوو اروم کنن تاثیرو ۲۰ درصد کنن البته اینم بگم باز از ۴۰ درصد خیلی بهتره میشه با کنکور تاثیر منفی نهاییو درستش کرد

----------


## sea

> منم الان ویسشو گوش دادم دقیق همین حرف هایی که دوستمون زدن بود ،اینا احتمالا لغو نمیکنن فقط تاثیرو کمتر میکنن ،خوب چه کاری بود این جلسه گذاشتنا این همه برو بیا


با چه فیلترشکنی وصل میشی؟

----------


## AmirMorningstar

یعنی محض رضای خدا یک سال نشد این کنکور لعنتی واسه بچه ها حاشیه نداشته باشه. البته این سری واقعا تمام تقصیر متوجه مسئولین بی مغز و بی عرضه هست

----------


## Elnaz07

بچه ها متاسفانه اتفاقی که نباید افتاده ،فراهانی تکسش دادن گفته کنکور تعیین شد طبق مصوبه شورا اجرا بشه

----------


## Elnaz07

> با چه فیلترشکنی وصل میشی؟


با پروکسی ها

----------


## Mhdmhb

> بچه ها متاسفانه اتفاقی که نباید افتاده ،فراهانی تکسش دادن گفته کنکور تعیین شد طبق مصوبه شورا اجرا بشه


کجا گفته؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Elnaz07

> کجا گفته؟؟؟؟؟


تو تل عکس پیام یکی بچه ها که بهش داده بود دیدم گفته بود چی شد جلسه نتیجش اونم گفته بود مصوبه اجرا میشه فراهانی مجلسی

----------


## Mhdmhb

> تو تل عکس پیام یکی بچه ها که بهش داده بود دیدم گفته بود چی شد جلسه نتیجش اونم گفته بود مصوبه اجرا میشه فراهانی مجلسی


خدا لعنتتون کنه. کانال امرایی چیزی نگفتن؟؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

میشه عکسشو بفرستی

----------


## Elnaz07

> خدا لعنتتون کنه. کانال امرایی چیزی نگفتن؟؟


امرایی سکوته ولی سبطی همین چند دقیقه پیش یه پیام متنی داد

----------


## Elnaz07

درود 
از دو نفر از دعوت شدگان به کارگروه تعیین تکلیف کنکور ۱۴۰۲، نقل قولهایی شده که شاید درست باشد اما رسمی و قابل تایید نیست. 
بی خبر گذاشتن موکلان آن هم جوانان، آن هم جوانان شکیبا و قانونمدار و پیشرویی که یک سال است به امیدها و قول های نمایندگان مجلس اعتماد کرده اند، نه تنها کار درستی نیست که نوعی شکنجه روحی است.

من تا غروب منتظر اعلام خبر یا نظری از سوی طراح طرح دوفوریتی که برای تشکیل این کارگروه هم خیلی تلاش کردند، دکتر نادری، می مانم.

----------


## Mhdmhb

خدا لعنتتون کنه حرام زادهای بی وجود

----------


## Mhdmhb

> امرایی سکوته ولی سبطی همین چند دقیقه پیش یه پیام متنی داد


یکی فراهانی یکیش کیه که سبطی گفته دو نفر؟؟

----------


## saber95

> درود ������
> از دو نفر از دعوت شدگان به کارگروه تعیین تکلیف کنکور ۱۴۰۲، نقل قولهایی شده که شاید درست باشد اما رسمی و قابل تایید نیست. 
> بی خبر گذاشتن موکلان آن هم جوانان، آن هم جوانان شکیبا و قانونمدار و پیشرویی که یک سال است به امیدها و قول های نمایندگان مجلس اعتماد کرده اند، نه تنها کار درستی نیست که نوعی شکنجه روحی است.
> 
> من تا غروب منتظر اعلام خبر یا نظری از سوی طراح طرح دوفوریتی که برای تشکیل این کارگروه هم خیلی تلاش کردند، دکتر نادری، می مانم.������


سیاست های کثیف پوپولیستی که صرفا از جانب نماینده های مجلس در ایران میتونه بربیاد، یعنی این ...!
من نمیدونم کارگروهی که 5 نفر از اعضاش از مجلس بوده و به قول آقای امرایی واقف به ناعدالتی های روا شده در مصوبه هستن، هیچ کاری نتونستن بکنن؟! وا عجبا؛

----------


## Mhdmhb

> سیاست های کثیف پوپولیستی که صرفا از جانب نماینده های مجلس در ایران میتونه بربیاد، یعنی این ...!
> من نمیدونم کارگروهی که 5 نفر از اعضاش از مجلس بوده و به قول آقای امرایی واقف به ناعدالتی های روا شده در مصوبه هستن، هیچ کاری نتونستن بکنن؟! وا عجبا؛


جالبش اینجاس دیروز خود مشاور قالیباف گفته ناعدالتیه کار اشتباهیه خودشون میدوننن کار اشتباهیه فردا همین جوونا نادریو قاطی اون بی شرفای بالایی کردن نگن چیشده

----------


## Elnaz07

> یکی فراهانی یکیش کیه که سبطی گفته دو نفر؟؟


دقیق نمیدونم ولی یه امیر آبادی نامی بود فک کنم

----------


## Elnaz07

> سیاست های کثیف پوپولیستی که صرفا از جانب نماینده های مجلس در ایران میتونه بربیاد، یعنی این ...!
> من نمیدونم کارگروهی که 5 نفر از اعضاش از مجلس بوده و به قول آقای امرایی واقف به ناعدالتی های روا شده در مصوبه هستن، هیچ کاری نتونستن بکنن؟! وا عجبا؛


من چند صفحه قبلتر گفتم فک کنم قبل جلسشون که عزیزی تیکه بارون من کردن ،این نماینده ها اگر میخواستن کاری کنن همون دو فوریت تموم میکرد همه چیز رو

----------


## Mhdmhb

> دقیق نمیدونم ولی یه امیر آبادی نامی بود فک کنم


عب نداره اینا دردشون پول ترمیمه  فقط

----------


## Mhdmhb

عب نداره این کنکورم تموم میشه ما میمونیم با شماها تو خیابون عب نداره هرروز به تعداد مخالفینتون اضافه کنید

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

وای چقدر حالم خراب شد چقد امیدداشتم اخه  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> عب نداره این کنکورم تموم میشه ما میمونیم با شماها تو خیابون عب نداره هرروز به تعداد مخالفینتون اضافه کنید ������


برای کسیکه ۲۳_۲۴سالشه شاید کنکور۱۴۰۲ آخرین راه نجات باشه 
تا چندسال دیگه باید وایستیم که این بی شرفا یه مصوبه اشتباه رو درست کنن!! 
خدا لعنتشون کنه  :3:

----------


## Elnaz07

> برای کسیکه ۲۳_۲۴سالشه شاید کنکور۱۴۰۲ آخرین راه نجات باشه 
> تا چندسال دیگه باید وایستیم که این بی شرفا یه مصوبه اشتباه رو درست کنن!! 
> خدا لعنتشون کنه


دقیقا ،هی از دست روزگار مزخرف

----------


## Mhdmhb

> برای کسیکه ۲۳_۲۴سالشه شاید کنکور۱۴۰۲ آخرین راه نجات باشه 
> تا چندسال دیگه باید وایستیم که این بی شرفا یه مصوبه اشتباه رو درست کنن!! 
> خدا لعنتشون کنه


منم ۲۳ سالمه آخرین راهه برام قبول نشم باید جمع کنم برم خارج درس بخونم خدا لعتشون کنه

----------


## Elnaz07

> منم ۲۳ سالمه آخرین راهه برام قبول نشم باید جمع کنم برم خارج درس بخونم خدا لعتشون کنه


خوشبحالت که شرایط رفتن داری ،همین فردا برو و راحت خودت کن از زندگی در جهنم....

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> منم ۲۳ سالمه آخرین راهه برام قبول نشم باید جمع کنم برم خارج درس بخونم خدا لعتشون کنه


بازخوبه میتونی فرارکنی ازاین خراب شده‌.. ما چیکار کنیم که امیدمون به کنکور بود ! این ح ر ا م ز ا د ه های بی وجود هر روز بدتر ازدیروز جوونای مردمو بدبخت میکنن هرکدوم به نوعی !

----------


## Mhdmhb

خارج دیگه مث قبل نیس باید کل درسو تموم کنی بعدش بیای اینجا آزمون بدی بعدش دو سال بخونی مث سالای قبل نیس بخدا هییییی خداااا

----------


## TheChernobyl

بی انصافیه این روزا تو خونه موندن !

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ظاهرا رشیدی کوچی یکی از نماینده های مجلس به یه بنده خدایی پیام داده که " قرار شده فعلا چیزی از جلسه دیروز گفته نشه تا به صورت رسمی اطلاع رسانی بشه ولی قطعا تغییرات مثبتی صورت میگیره. "
> واقعا دیگه نمیدونم چی راسته چی دروغ ولی بهتره فعلا منتظر بمونیم


یه خبر جدیدی از سنجش اینا بیاد بیرون دیگه تمومه عوض نمیشه

----------


## Mhdmhb

کسی پروکسی داره فیلترشکن کار نمیکنه دارم دیونه میشم

----------


## HUNDRED

*کاش میشد عزای عمومی کرد*

----------


## TheChernobyl

اینا عین شاخای اینستا دارن مخاطب جمع میکنن :Yahoo (20): 
شایدم منتظرن ببینن جمعیت معترضا با شایعات منفی چطور میشه :Yahoo (105): 
در هر صورت فوش کاف دار

----------


## Blueberry_

شورا عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، عملا بی خاصیت ترین شورا کشوره حداقل در زمینه کنکور هر چند وقت یکبار میاد یک شلوغ بازی درمیاره یک بودجه میگیره باز ساکت میشه باز تا بودجه تموم بشه و شلوغ بازی جدید. نمومنش چندسال پیش که باز تو هوای حذف کنکور افتاده بود. الانم یک عده بیکار جمع شدن سزشون خاروندن کفتن خب حالا باز چطوری موسسات کنکور تیغ بزنیم اها بهترین روش اینه که بگیم عمومی ها حذف میشه معدل هم 60% قطعی میشه و چند تغییر دیگه
فقط حذف عمومی یعنی عملا تعطیل شدن همایش/نکته و تست و کلاسهای ضمن سال مدرسان عمومی شما فکر کردین اونا زیر بار میرن؟ پس چرا این بلبشو راه انداختن هیچی حق حساب میخوان مثل اموزش پرورش که هرسال داره از موسسات کنکوری داره حق حساب میگیره تا جلوی فعالیتشون رو نگیره وگرنه این موسسات اگر اموزش پرورش ازشون شکایت میکرد(چون دارن تو کارش دخالت میکنند یک روز هم دووم نمیاورد) 
نقش شما این وسط چیه؟ شما پیاده نظام شورا هستید کم سن وسالید و درگیر هیجانات نوجوانی و جوانی به سادگی حرکت میده شما رو برای همین مصاحبه پشت مصاحبه میکنند اعضای شورا هر چقدر شما بیشتر بترسونن بیشتر میتونند نه از شما که از همون موسسات اخاذی کنند درواقع این جیب به تو جیب میشه موسسات جیب شما خالی میکنند شورا هم میخواد تو بخشی از این تجارت سهیم باشه به همین سادگی

*بهترین گار واسه شما چیه؟

**هیچکار نکردن 
**
درست شنیدید شما باید این اخبار مضخرف سطحی و بی اساس ایگنور کنید و هیچ توجهی نکنید

با خیال راحت برای 1402 بخونید 

نه کنکور الکترونیک میشه
نه عمومی حذف میشه
نه معدل 60% میشه 
نه هیچ تغییر مسخره دیگه 

دیگه لطفا پرونده این موضوع رو ببندید
انقدر هم اخبار دنبال نکنید 
فقط حواستون الکی پرت میشه
*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> شورا عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، عملا بی خاصیت ترین شورا کشوره حداقل در زمینه کنکور هر چند وقت یکبار میاد یک شلوغ بازی درمیاره یک بودجه میگیره باز ساکت میشه باز تا بودجه تموم بشه و شلوغ بازی جدید. نمومنش چندسال پیش که باز تو هوای حذف کنکور افتاده بود. الانم یک عده بیکار جمع شدن سزشون خاروندن کفتن خب حالا باز چطوری موسسات کنکور تیغ بزنیم اها بهترین روش اینه که بگیم عمومی ها حذف میشه معدل هم 60% قطعی میشه و چند تغییر دیگه
> فقط حذف عمومی یعنی عملا تعطیل شدن همایش/نکته و تست و کلاسهای ضمن سال مدرسان عمومی شما فکر کردین اونا زیر بار میرن؟ پس چرا این بلبشو راه انداختن هیچی حق حساب میخوان مثل اموزش پرورش که هرسال داره از موسسات کنکوری داره حق حساب میگیره تا جلوی فعالیتشون رو نگیره وگرنه این موسسات اگر اموزش پرورش ازشون شکایت میکرد(چون دارن تو کارش دخالت میکنند یک روز هم دووم نمیاورد) 
> نقش شما این وسط چیه؟ شما پیاده نظام شورا هستید کم سن وسالید و درگیر هیجانات نوجوانی و جوانی به سادگی حرکت میده شما رو برای همین مصاحبه پشت مصاحبه میکنند اعضای شورا هر چقدر شما بیشتر بترسونن بیشتر میتونند نه از شما که از همون موسسات اخاذی کنند درواقع این جیب به تو جیب میشه موسسات جیب شما خالی میکنند شورا هم میخواد تو بخشی از این تجارت سهیم باشه به همین سادگی
> 
> *بهترین گار واسه شما چیه؟
> 
> **هیچکار نکردن 
> **
> درست شنیدید شما باید این اخبار مضخرف سطحی و بی اساس ایگنور کنید و هیچ توجهی نکنید
> ...


داداش به کجا چنین شتابان؟ منم از خدامه لغو بشه ولی نمیبینی تو سایت سنجش اطلاعیه زده

----------


## elsaa2002

دارم از ناراحتی دق می کنم بیاین بگین چی شد دیگه

----------


## Blueberry_

> داداش به کجا چنین شتابان؟ منم از خدامه لغو بشه ولی نمیبینی تو سایت سنجش اطلاعیه زده


واقعا از اطلاعیه سنجش نکرانی؟ عین همین بلا سال 97 سر بچه ها اوردند قیل کنور 97 اطلاعیه دادند که تاثیر معدل سال بعد قطعیه ولی کنکور و انتخاب رشته که تموم شد اطلاعیه کذاشتن که سال بعد هم مثبته  :Yahoo (20): 
اکه میبینین رد مصوبه امسال طول کشدیده وضعیت کشور که دیدین اون موقع همه چی رو هوا بود و تا زمانی که کشور در وضعیت قرمز بود عملا کنکور هم رو هوا بود یعنی این مصوبه معلق بود بعدا که که کشور به وضعیت سفید برگشت مجلس دوباره شروع به برسی کرد. این مصوبه برای 1402 اجرایی نخواهد شد

----------


## rezaamh

> دارم از ناراحتی دق می کنم بیاین بگین چی شد دیگه


رشیدی کوچی گفته به صورت رسمی اطلاع رسانی صورت میگیره
توافق شده شخصی اطلاع رسانی نکنه
هفته آینده تمومه ان شاء الله

----------


## Mhdmhb

> واقعا از اطلاعیه سنجش نکرانی؟ عین همین بلا سال 97 سر بچه ها اوردند قیل کنور 97 اطلاعیه دادند که تاثیر معدل سال بعد قطعیه ولی کنکور و انتخاب رشته که تموم شد اطلاعیه کذاشتن که سال بعد هم مثبته 
> اکه میبینین رد مصوبه امسال طول کشدیده وضعیت کشور که دیدین اون موقع همه چی رو هوا بود و تا زمانی که کشور در وضعیت قرمز بود عملا کنکور هم رو هوا بود یعنی این مصوبه معلق بود بعدا که که کشور به وضعیت سفید برگشت مجلس دوباره شروع به برسی کرد. این مصوبه برای 1402 اجرایی نخواهد شد


خدا کنه هییی

----------


## rezaamh

دوستان شاید من اشتباه میکنم
اما نظر شخصیم اینه که شورا از مواضعش به طور کامل کوتاه نیومده
بعد اون همه هارت و پورت بنظرتون شورا میاد بگه ۱۰۰درصد لغو؟؟
عقل سلیم میگه نه
اما حالا اون تغییرات چی بوده و در چه حد بوده خدا میدونه
دوستان نیاین بگین این طرفدار مصوبس من نظام قدیمی ام با معدل ۱۲
۱۰ ۱۱ماهم درگیر فعالیت برای لغو این مصوبه ام
اما این دست دست کردناشون مخصوصا تو این چند روز اخیر منم به شک انداخته

----------


## MYDR

> دوستان شاید من اشتباه میکنم
> اما نظر شخصیم اینه که شورا از مواضعش به طور کامل کوتاه نیومده
> بعد اون همه هارت و پورت بنظرتون شورا میاد بگه ۱۰۰درصد لغو؟؟
> عقل سلیم میگه نه
> اما حالا اون تغییرات چی بوده و در چه حد بوده خدا میدونه
> دوستان نیاین بگین این طرفدار مصوبس من نظام قدیمی ام با معدل ۱۲
> ۱۰ ۱۱ماهم درگیر فعالیت برای لغو این مصوبه ام
> اما این دست دست کردناشون مخصوصا تو این چند روز اخیر منم به شک انداخته


وقت بخیر
متاسفانه برخی شدن فال گیر و کف بین برای کنکوری ها و برخی  دیگه هم مدام از چرندیاتی مثل این که طرفداران حذف عمومی، شورا عقب نشینی  کرده نکرده مجلسی ها فلان شدند بهمان شدند تفسیر به رای میکنند! البته مهم ترین موضوع بحث روانی و جوی هست که هم شورا و برخی کنکور بازاری ها راه انداختن و بچه ها رو در مقابل هم و دشمن همدیگه جلوه دادن و الان مثل قحطی زده ها برخی ها فکر میکنند که اون داوطب دیگه میخواد حقشو بخوره ! در صورتی که همه باهم خورده و بلعیده شده و تجزیه شده هستند با این مصوبه ! پس بار دیگه تاکید و تکرار میکنم به جای روبرو هم ایستادن در کنار هم باشید و متحد.

آن  چیزی که از کل موضوع برمیاد به نظر این هست که مجلسی ها رفتن تو جلسه و  شورا هم گفته ببند و فیتیله رو بکش پایین و مدام چیز چیز نکن ! 
یه چیزی  روی میز گذاشتن که قشنگ تا فی خالدون مجلسی ها این طور ساکت دست به سینه  نشستن ! وگرنه آقایون به قول خودشون افشاگر مبارز  طرفدار ملت احیای حق  مناطق محروم و ضعفا و.... یه حرفی میزدند ! 
این چیزی که توی فضای مجازی داره میگرده و برخی دوستان گفتن دسترسی ندارند( که بهتره نگران هم نباشند چون چیز خاصی نیست که از دست دادنش طوری باشه)  این موراد هست :





فرض میگیریم که این ها اوکی هستند و پیام بچه ها هستند و جعلی و فتوشاپ و... نیست !   
فراهانی  حرفی زده که اکثر بچه های همین جمع اون رو پیش بینینی میکردیم ! اجرای  مصوبه شورا و این که به این راحتی ها لغوش نمی کنند یا کلا نمیزنند زیرش ! و  مجلسی ها هم این بین زورشون نرسیده.

آقای رشیدی هم چیزی گفته که  باز خودمون پیش بینی کرده بودیم ! یک سری تغییرات که به احتمال بسیار بالا  تغییرات خیلی بزرگ و اساسی نمیتونه باشه که خود اصل مصوبه شورا بخواد دور  زده بشه !

 اینکه گفتن کسی حرف نزنه تا اطلاع رسانی رسمی صورت بگیره  ! به خاطر حفظ جایگاه شورا است ! به چه معنی ؟ به این معنی که اگر تغییر و  حرفی و صحبتی هست که در خصوص مصوبه زده بشه این حق شورا است که نظر و  تغییر بده و همون طوری که کبگانیان .... می گفت هر کسی تخطی کنه مورد پیگرد  قرار میگیره، این جا نشون داده میشه که این مصوبه سنگبنا و زیربنای اون به  اسم شورا خورده و آقایون مجلسی که مدام می گفتن در مصوبه های که مجلس ورود  کرده شورا حق ورود نداره و بالعکس،  مشخص شد که این جا شورا میگه برو این  حرفها رو برای خودت بزن ! همینی که ما گفتیم و لاغیر ( کبگانیان : این  مصوبه اجرا میشه کسی نمی تونه جلوش رو بگیره). 

پس این طور انتظار میشه داشت که یک سری تغییرات جزئی در انتظار هست ! 
حالا  توافق کردن که فرضا فلان و فلان عمل صورت بگیره اون 5 نماینده شورا ( در  جلسه بعید میدونم که کسانی مثل عاملی و کبگانیان حضور داشته بوده باشند )  می گن خوب فرضا آقایون مجلس شما 20 موردش بیان کردید الان ما 5 نفر به  راحتی 14 تاش رو رد میکنیم ! و در مذاکر پیروز شدند ، میمونه اون 6 تا !  این 6 تا رو ما باید به رئیسمون و کسانی که حق امضا و رای دارند مطرح کنیم  که در صحن شورا بررسی بشه و بعدش ببنیم از این 6 تا هر 6 تا یا برخی از اون  تایید میشه یا نه ! که اگر تایید شد توسط خود شورا اطلاع رسانی میشه !

   حالا زمانی که ما بی چارگان در به درشدگان باید منتظر باشیم تا کی هست؟  معمولاً معمولاً شورای روزای سه شنبه جلسه دارند ! تا این سه شنبه حداقل به  نظرم باید سپری باشه تا .... ها بیان و .... بگن .

دیگه طرح دو فوریتی کنکور هم بسیار بسیار ضعیف هست احتمالش که با این سناریویی که پیاده کردند بخواد پا بگیره دوباره .

 اما در این بازی کثیف به قیمت روح و روان و اعصاب و آینده  برخی از هم وطنان و بچه های همین مملکت رقم خورده، عده ای خودشون رو سفید  کردند ! ( دقیقا بازی مافیا ما داوطلب ها هم شهورندهای ساده ماجرا بقیه نقش ها رو خودتون بهتر میدونید ).

----------


## leila.kh

سلام بچه ها خبری نشد؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Biomedical Eng

تاثیر قطعی معدل به تاثیر مثبت تغیر کرده. من از منبع موثق شنیدم.

----------


## leila.kh

> تاثیر قطعی معدل به تاثیر مثبت تغیر کرده. من از منبع موثق شنیدم.


سلام مطمنید؟

----------


## farzaddd

ظاهرا کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مثبت شده و از کنکور ۱۴۰۳ مصوبه شورا اجرا خواهد شد،

----------


## aya nikola 1299

چقدر پیگیر داره این مصوبه

----------


## Blueberry_

درمورد جلسه 2 نکته لازم بگم 

اولا بازهم میگم به جز 2 فعال
 لغو مصوبه من جایی ندیم 
درمورد جلسه و زمانش اطلاع 
رسانی بشه این مورد اول

دوما خروجی از این جلسه
دریافت نشده نه توییت نه 
ااطلاعیه نه پست نه استوری
هیچی

خب جلسه یا خروجی مثبت
داره یا منفی

وقتی خروجی نمیاد. یا اساسا
جلسه ای نبوده یا اگر جلسه ای
هم بوده تایم میبره تا اعلام 
نتیجه جلسه(کاهی تا 2هفته
طول میکشهنتیجه یک جلسه
اعلام رسمی بشه)

----------


## MYDR

> تاثیر قطعی معدل به تاثیر مثبت تغیر کرده. من از منبع موثق شنیدم.


یعنی میشه ؟!  واقعا ً؟  الهی آمین !  اگر این طوری باشه یک شیرینی از طرف من به خود شما تقدیم میشه که اولین خبر رو دادید و میگید مطمئن هستید !

----------


## Mhdmhb

کجا گفتن؟؟؟؟😳😳😳

----------


## Blueberry_

خروجی جلسات پیامک نیست عزیزان که یک پیامک دستاویز کردید که وای اجرا میشه! خروجی جلسات اطلاعیه است اولا من حتی از برگزاری جلسات اطمینان ندارم ندیدم حتی یک نماینده یا شورا اطلاع بده زمان جلسه/اما اگر فرضا جلسه هم واقعا برگزار شده باشه انقدر مهم هست خروجیش که وزارت علوم سایت ریاست جمهوری یا حتی پیج خود شورا یا پیج و کانال مجلس یا نماینده هایی مل نادری یک وکنش از خودشون نشون بدن وقتی هیچ واکنشی نمیبیید دو فرض داریم یا اساسا جلسه دیروز نبوده یا اگر هم بوده هنوز نتیجه جلسه مشخص نیست یا هنوز تایم اعلام جلسه نشده اصلا شما فرض کن خروجی منفی داشته که قطعا نداشته همینو نباید اطلاع میدادن؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

کجا گفتن مثبت شده؟؟؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

بابا تورخدا جواب بدیننن

----------


## HUNDRED

*خداییش منبع رو هم بگین*

----------


## Mhdmhb

مردیم ناموسا کجا گفتننننن

----------


## Biomedical Eng

من شنیدم حتی اعضای شورا هم موافقت کردن با تاثیر مثبت. 
ولی همونطور که گفتم هنوز توقع نداشته باشید که رک و راست اعلام بشه چون خیلی از کتابهای امتحانات نهایی تو دست انتشارات ها میمونه در این صورت

----------


## Mhdmhb

خب مثبت بشه انتظار که ندارین عمومی حذف بمونه؟؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> من شنیدم حتی اعضای شورا هم موافقت کردن با تاثیر مثبت. 
> ولی همونطور که گفتم هنوز توقع نداشته باشید که رک و راست اعلام بشه چون خیلی از کتابهای امتحانات نهایی تو دست انتشارات ها میمونه در این صورت


داداش کجا شنیدی کجا گفته تورخدا بگین

----------


## aya nikola 1299

عمومی خیلی سبز موجود شده پس از مدت ها :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rezaamh

> درمورد جلسه 2 نکته لازم بگم 
> 
> اولا بازهم میگم به جز 2 فعال
>  لغو مصوبه من جایی ندیم 
> درمورد جلسه و زمانش اطلاع 
> رسانی بشه این مورد اول
> 
> دوما خروجی از این جلسه
> دریافت نشده نه توییت نه 
> ...


چرا استوری های سنتر رو کپی میکنی میذاری

----------


## Mhdmhb

بگین کجا گفته مثبت شده جون به لب شدیممممممم

----------


## Blueberry_

> چرا استوری های سنتر رو کپی میکنی میذاری


برای دوستانی که دنبالشون نمیکنن یا vpn خوب در دسترس ندارن میزارم

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Biomedical Eng


من شنیدم حتی اعضای شورا هم موافقت کردن با تاثیر مثبت. 
ولی همونطور که گفتم هنوز توقع نداشته باشید که رک و راست اعلام بشه چون خیلی از کتابهای امتحانات نهایی تو دست انتشارات ها میمونه در این صورت


لطفاً بگین کجا شنیدین*

----------


## Mhdmhb

منبع خبر مثبت شدن کنکور.سنتر باشه کشکهههههه

----------


## sea

دوستان دکتر سبطی خبر تازه ای تو کانال نذاشتن؟

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sea


دوستان دکتر سبطی خبر تازه ای تو کانال نذاشتن؟


درود بر دختران نازنین و پسران  گل ایران زمین و پدران و مادران دلسوز و همکاران گرامی.

طرحی دوفوریتی برای اصلاح اشکالات و حذف ناممکن های مصوبه کنکوری شورا، چند ماه پیش در مجلس آرائه شد. بر اساس آن و با احترام به جایگاه قوه مقننه، من، شما، دیده بان و اغلب دانش آموزان و همکاران، منتظر ماندیم و چه پشتیبانی ها که نکردیم که دوفوریت که هیچ، فوریت این کار برای نمایندگان مردم روشن شود تا دو هفته پیش که قرار بود پایان پویش دادخواهی آموزشی در حوزه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ را رسما در این خانه اعلام کنم اما یار و همکار عزیزم آقای امرایی طی صحبتی که با نمایندگان مجلس به ویژه دکتر نادری داشت، پیشنهاد کرد که به تشکیل کارگروه ده نفره اعتماد کنم و خودش، خودم و خودمان چه صبورانه و بی منت در این مدت برای به ثمر رسیدنش کوشیدیم. دستور این بود که برای پاسخ دادن به درخواستهای بیشمار داوطلبان کنکور  برای برطرف کردن مشکلات مصوبه نهایتا تا آخر هفته گذشته، شورا سخنان مردم را از زبان نمایندگان مردم به گوش هوش بنوشد و امکان تغییرات لازم را به شکل فوری فراهم آورد. الان یک هفته بعد از آن ضرب الاجل است و انگار نه انگار.
بنابر این در ساعت ۱۹ روز ۲۸ مهر ۱۴۰۲، پایان پویش دادخواهی درمورد مصوبه ناعادلانه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را در خانه دانش و ادب اعلام می کنم و روال کار  را در این خانه به  شکل قبلی اش برمی گردانم ، یعنی بیان مباحث درسی، کنکوری، علمی و ادبی.
این بدان معنی نیست که اگر خبر خوبی به من برسد آن را با شما جشن نمی گیرم یا اگر مجلس یا دیده بان یا هر نهاد رسمی دیگری از من یا شما کمک بخواهد تا جلوی عوارض این مصوبه را بگیریم، کمک نمی کیم نه، اما دیگر خودم و شما را معطل سخنان قوه مقننه و مجریه نمی کنم. اگر عملی در کار بود، باز هم می توانند روی ما حساب کنتد.

چندین چراغ دارد و بیراهه می رود
بگذار تا بیفتد و بیند سزای خویش 

از این لحظه تمام هم و غمم را می گذارم برای ارتقای کیفیت و کاهش قیمت کتابها و کلاس های نشر دریافت، فار و کاد به امید  افزایش امکان پیروزی شما در کنکور دی و تیر و امتحانات نهایی. البته تا جایی که این مصوبه اجازه بدهد.

احتمال دارد که مجلس، طرح دوفوریتی را تصویب کند و شورای نگهبان آن را تایید و رییس جمهور آن را ابلاغ کند، اما کی؟ این چه فوریتی است؟ نوش دارو پس از مرگ سهراب نشود؟ 
شاید هم دیوان عدالت اداری آیین نامه پرایراد این مصوبه ناعادلانه را لغو کند. آما باز هم کی؟ 

این بار برخلاف سال ۹۵ و ۹۷ که تا آخرین لحظه جنگیدیم و هیچگاه پویش را متوقف نکردیم، مافیای معدل و مدارس غیرانتفاعی ما را در تنگنای زمان گذاشته‌. کنکور دی و حذف عمونی ها، ادامه پویش را تا رسیدن به نتیجه، این بار ناممکن کرده. 
بیشتر از آخر مهر نمی شود داوطلب کنکور را پاددر هوا نگاهداشت. پس فرض می کنیم کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به همان بدی که گفته اند برگزار خواهدشد و برای روبه رویی با این بدی ها خودمان را تا حد امکان آماده می کنیم( وقت هست) برای خیلی از بچه های کشور هم این مصوبه راه را بسته است. خب مسیولین به این پاره های تن و عزیزان میهن بفرمایند که چه راه های دیگری را برای موفقیت در زندگی در پیش بگیرند.



 دکتر هامون سبطی
 @drsebti*

----------


## paariisa

قلبم شکست ، این همه امید داشتم که تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه .

----------


## HUNDRED

*هعی*

----------


## Mhdmhb

پوف پس کیا بودن گفتن مثبت شده؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

عزیزی که ملتو سرکار میزاری میگی مثبت شده کو؟؟

----------


## HUNDRED

*اینقد که این دو روز من استرس داشتم ، واسه نمره اشتباه ریاضی ک واسه کتبی بهم داده بودن نداشتم*

----------


## farzaddd

دوستان منم خبرو از اینستاگرام گذاشتم،کفتن مثبت شده،عذر خواهی میکنم عمدی در کار نبود منم مثل همه دوستان دوس داشتم مثبت بشه ولی هیچ وقت تو این مملکت چیزی که اکثریت میخوان نمیشه،اون دوستمون میکفت جمهوریت نظام زیر سوال میره،دوست عزیز این جا فقط  دی ک ت ا ت و ر ی هست

----------


## Mhdmhb

منبعتون گفتم سنتر نباشه اون ادم روانیه

----------


## Blueberry_

> خروجی جلسات پیامک نیست عزیزان که یک پیامک دستاویز کردید که وای اجرا میشه! خروجی جلسات اطلاعیه است اولا من حتی از برگزاری جلسات اطمینان ندارم ندیدم حتی یک نماینده یا شورا اطلاع بده زمان جلسه/اما اگر فرضا جلسه هم واقعا برگزار شده باشه انقدر مهم هست خروجیش که وزارت علوم سایت ریاست جمهوری یا حتی پیج خود شورا یا پیج و کانال مجلس یا نماینده هایی مل نادری یک وکنش از خودشون نشون بدن وقتی هیچ واکنشی نمیبیید دو فرض داریم یا اساسا جلسه دیروز نبوده یا اگر هم بوده هنوز نتیجه جلسه مشخص نیست یا هنوز تایم اعلام جلسه نشده اصلا شما فرض کن خروجی منفی داشته که قطعا نداشته همینو نباید اطلاع میدادن؟


....

----------


## sea

> *
> 
> درود بر دختران نازنین و پسران  گل ایران زمین و پدران و مادران دلسوز و همکاران گرامی.
> 
> طرحی دوفوریتی برای اصلاح اشکالات و حذف ناممکن های مصوبه کنکوری شورا، چند ماه پیش در مجلس آرائه شد. بر اساس آن و با احترام به جایگاه قوه مقننه، من، شما، دیده بان و اغلب دانش آموزان و همکاران، منتظر ماندیم و چه پشتیبانی ها که نکردیم که دوفوریت که هیچ، فوریت این کار برای نمایندگان مردم روشن شود تا دو هفته پیش که قرار بود پایان پویش دادخواهی آموزشی در حوزه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ را رسما در این خانه اعلام کنم اما یار و همکار عزیزم آقای امرایی طی صحبتی که با نمایندگان مجلس به ویژه دکتر نادری داشت، پیشنهاد کرد که به تشکیل کارگروه ده نفره اعتماد کنم و خودش، خودم و خودمان چه صبورانه و بی منت در این مدت برای به ثمر رسیدنش کوشیدیم. دستور این بود که برای پاسخ دادن به درخواستهای بیشمار داوطلبان کنکور  برای برطرف کردن مشکلات مصوبه نهایتا تا آخر هفته گذشته، شورا سخنان مردم را از زبان نمایندگان مردم به گوش هوش بنوشد و امکان تغییرات لازم را به شکل فوری فراهم آورد. الان یک هفته بعد از آن ضرب الاجل است و انگار نه انگار.
> بنابر این در ساعت ۱۹ روز ۲۸ مهر ۱۴۰۲، پایان پویش دادخواهی درمورد مصوبه ناعادلانه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را در خانه دانش و ادب اعلام می کنم و روال کار  را در این خانه به  شکل قبلی اش برمی گردانم ، یعنی بیان مباحث درسی، کنکوری، علمی و ادبی.
> این بدان معنی نیست که اگر خبر خوبی به من برسد آن را با شما جشن نمی گیرم یا اگر مجلس یا دیده بان یا هر نهاد رسمی دیگری از من یا شما کمک بخواهد تا جلوی عوارض این مصوبه را بگیریم، کمک نمی کیم نه، اما دیگر خودم و شما را معطل سخنان قوه مقننه و مجریه نمی کنم. اگر عملی در کار بود، باز هم می توانند روی ما حساب کنتد.
> 
> چندین چراغ دارد و بیراهه می رود
> ...


اخرین سوی چراغم کورشد :13:  :13:

----------


## aya nikola 1299

الان یهو مثبت میشه فردا :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sea

هییی پاشیم بریم سراغ ترمیم و استرس و ...تشریحی و تستی..

----------


## HUNDRED

*بچه ها ی سوال (بعدش دیگه میرم به سوی سیاهی اینده ای ک شورای گل برامون در نظر گرفته)
میشه توی دو نوبت درخواست ترمیم داد؟
مثلاً من چهارتا درس میخوام ترمیم کنم بعد میتونم دوتاش دی و دوتای باقی مونده رو برای خرداد درخواست بدم؟*

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

اعصابم خورده اما بدرررک دیگه بهش فکر نمیکنم . من میرم ترمیم شرکت میکنم حتی اگرم مثبت بشه برام اهمیتی نداره دیگه.... کم بدبختی نکشیدم تو زندگیم اینم سر باقی مسائل .....
موفق باشید همگی

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

اعصابم خورده اما بدرررک دیگه بهش فکر نمیکنم . من میرم ترمیم شرکت میکنم حتی اگرم مثبت بشه برام اهمیتی نداره دیگه.... کم بدبختی نکشیدم تو زندگیم اینم سر باقی مسائل .....
موفق باشید همگی

----------


## saber95

> خب مثبت بشه انتظار که ندارین عمومی حذف بمونه؟؟������������


والا تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی مثبت بشه و عمومیا هم برگرده، هیچ مشکلی نیست و میشینیم دیگه مثل آدم عمومیا رو هم میخونیم .
اینطوری اتفاقا یجورایی راحت تره برامون و دیگه نمیریم سراغ امتحانات نهایی و اخذ دیپلم مجدد و این چیزا؛
هرچی باشه باید به هر حال درس خوند ... فقط اون عدالت حداکثری باقی بمونه و حق هیچکسی هم پایمال نشه !

----------


## Yasamin_

امیدوارم فردایی بیاد که تصمیم گیری آینده جوانه های این باغ در دست درختان خزان زده نباشه​

----------


## SINA_1384

> *بچه ها ی سوال (بعدش دیگه میرم به سوی سیاهی اینده ای ک شورای گل برامون در نظر گرفته)
> میشه توی دو نوبت درخواست ترمیم داد؟
> مثلاً من چهارتا درس میخوام ترمیم کنم بعد میتونم دوتاش دی و دوتای باقی مونده رو برای خرداد درخواست بدم؟*


سلام
تا جایی که می دونم فقط یکبار میشه درخواست ترمیم معدل داد.

----------


## absolute_0

> والا تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی مثبت بشه و عمومیا هم برگرده، هیچ مشکلی نیست و میشینیم دیگه مثل آدم عمومیا رو هم میخونیم .
> اینطوری اتفاقا یجورایی راحت تره برامون و دیگه نمیریم سراغ امتحانات نهایی و اخذ دیپلم مجدد و این چیزا؛
> هرچی باشه باید به هر حال درس خوند ... فقط اون عدالت حداکثری باقی بمونه و حق هیچکسی هم پایمال نشه !


به نظر شما ازمون نهایی دادن برا دروس عمومی به مراتب راحت تر از خوندن عمومی برای کنکور نیست؟
این طرح هرچی هم بود یه اپشن خوبش حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور بود

----------


## farzaddd

دوستان منم خبرو از اینستاگرام گذاشتم،کفتن مثبت شده،عذر خواهی میکنم عمدی در کار نبود منم مثل همه دوستان دوس داشتم مثبت بشه ولی هیچ وقت تو این مملکت چیزی که اکثریت میخوان نمیشه،اون دوستمون میکفت جمهوریت نظام زیر سوال میره،دوست عزیز این جا فقط  دی ک ت ا ت و ر ی هست

----------


## reza333

*دو ماه طرح توی مجلس بود ولی رئیس مجلس که خودش عضو شورای انقلاب فرهنگیه ، اجازه مطرح شدنش رو نداد و نذاشت طرح رای گیری بشه ، اخرش مسئولین شورای انقلاب فرهنگی با همکاری همین دوستشون جناب رئیس مجلس نشستن یک عملیات فریب طراحی کردن که یه جوری  مجلس رو از دور خارج کنن ، پس یه جلسه ای که از پیش نتیجش مشخص بود تشکیل دادن و خب شد انچه قرار بود که بشه .  این جلسه دقیقا یک عملیات فریب بود . 
در حاشیه بگم ، محض اطلاع دوستان اقای  حداد عادل که از اعضای حقیقی و دائمی !!! این شورا هستن ، صاحب مدارس غیر انتفاعی هستن به نام فرهنگ با شهریه سالانه 20  ، 30 میلیونی و البته سایر افراد دیگری هم مثل همین جناب در اون شورا حضور دارن .    حالا بفهمید که این شورا چرا اصلا از طرح پلیدش عقب نمیشینه .
دو ماه رئییس مجلس در همکاری با رفقای خبیثش توی اون شورا بچه های ملت رو گذاشت سر کار .*

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط absolute_0


به نظر شما ازمون نهایی دادن برا دروس عمومی به مراتب راحت تر از خوندن عمومی برای کنکور نیست؟
این طرح هرچی هم بود یه اپشن خوبش حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور بود


نکته همینجاس که نظر من و شمای داوطلب اصن مهم نیس عزیزم...*

----------


## rezaamh

این اواخر فهمیده بودم همش بازیه
میدونستم این شورا کوتاه بیا نیست
دلم میخواد اون روزی که گندش در اومده و یک جنگ تمام عیار شکل گرفته رو ببینم
بیخیال حداقل تکلیف من روشن شد
همون رشته خودمو ادامه میدم تا ببینم تهش چی میشه هرچند امیدی ندارم
امید به هیچی ندارم
نه به زندگی نه به آینده
کارم با این تاپیک تموم شد
خداحافظ

----------


## saber95

> به نظر شما ازمون نهایی دادن برا دروس عمومی به مراتب راحت تر از خوندن عمومی برای کنکور نیست؟
> این طرح هرچی هم بود یه اپشن خوبش حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور بود


دوست عزیز من؛ حدودا اگه یه 20 صفحه‌ای برگردی به عقب توو این تاپیک، قشنگ از اون صفحه به بعدش رو میبینی که خود من راجع به اینا تا حدی حرف زدم و نظراتم رو دادم و حتی بحث و گفتگو هم با دوستان گرامی داشتیم .
در کل شخص خودم از یه جایی به بعد به این اعتقاد رسیدم که هر تصمیمی هم باشه، وظیفه اصلی ما فقط درس خوندنه!...
اما خب اینم کاملا میدونیم که اجرای مصوبه با شرایط فعلی و ضعف های موجود آموزش و پرورش، واقعا ناعدالتی های زیادی داره !

----------


## aya nikola 1299

یه سوال از شمایی که اینجا هستید یعنی الان ترمیم هم انجام بدید امکان قبولیتون صفر هست تو یه رشته ای مثل فیزیوتراپی یا شنوایی سنجی که متوسط به حساب میاد؟

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aya nikola 1299


یه سوال از شمایی که اینجا هستید یعنی الان ترمیم هم انجام بدید امکان قبولیتون صفر هست تو یه رشته ای مثل فیزیوتراپی یا شنوایی سنجی که متوسط به حساب میاد؟


یه چیز کاملا نصبیه 
معدل چند باشه
کنکور تخصصی رو چیکار کنی
تا دو سه بار این نوع کنکور جدید برگزار نشه ، نمیشه هیچی  رو پیشبینی کرد
جالب اینجاس قطعا سوالای تخصصی 402 با همه کنکور هایی که تا الان برگزار شده  فرق میکنه یعنی شما وقتی میری سر جلسه هیچ ایده ایی راجب سوالای کنکور جدید نداری!*

----------


## saber95

> *دو ماه طرح توی مجلس بود ولی رئیس مجلس که خودش عضو شورای انقلاب فرهنگیه ، اجازه مطرح شدنش رو نداد و نذاشت طرح رای گیری بشه ، اخرش مسئولین شورای انقلاب فرهنگی با همکاری همین دوستشون جناب رئیس مجلس نشستن یک عملیات فریب طراحی کردن که یه جوری  مجلس رو از دور خارج کنن ، پس یه جلسه ای که از پیش نتیجش مشخص بود تشکیل دادن و خب شد انچه قرار بود که بشه .  این جلسه دقیقا یک عملیات فریب بود . 
> در حاشیه بگم ، محض اطلاع دوستان اقای  حداد عادل که از اعضای حقیقی و دائمی !!! این شورا هستن ، صاحب مدارس غیر انتفاعی هستن به نام فرهنگ با شهریه سالانه 20  ، 30 میلیونی و البته سایر افراد دیگری هم مثل همین جناب در اون شورا حضور دارن .    حالا بفهمید که این شورا چرا اصلا از طرح پلیدش عقب نمیشینه .
> دو ماه رئییس مجلس در همکاری با رفقای خبیثش توی اون شورا بچه های ملت رو گذاشت سر کار .*


بنده هم تکمیل کنم که همین آقای حداد عادل در سال 85 طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل نهایی دیپلم رو زمانی که رییس مجلس وقت بود، به نوعی طرحش رو به جریان انداخته و به تصویب رسوند .
خودمونی بگم: همه‌ی این آتیشا از گور این بابا بلند شد از همون سال 85 !
یه طرحی هم که قبلش مطرح بود؛ اعمال معدل در کنکور به عنوان یک درس عمومی با ضریب دو که اینو دنبال نکردن و همون طرح تاثیر معدل کتبی دیپلم در ابتدا به میزان 15 درصد از اون موقع با حمایت های ویژه توسط رییس مجلس وقت(حداد عادل) و با نیت حذف کنکور تا سال 90 کلید خورد .

----------


## 𝐀𝐯𝐚

این ظلم 
رو کی میتونه جواب بده 
این همه آدمی که قربانی میشیم...

----------


## leila.kh

بچه ها برای نظام قدیم ترمیم معدل هست؟

----------


## گیلوا ابوت

سلام میشه یکی توضیح بده برای ترمیم معدل باید چیکار کنم؟به کجا مراجعه کنم؟هیچی ازش نمیدونم

----------


## elsaa2002

> سلام میشه یکی توضیح بده برای ترمیم معدل باید چیکار کنم؟به کجا مراجعه کنم؟هیچی ازش نمیدونم


با مدارکت برو مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرت،

----------


## elsaa2002

الان آموزش پرورش کی و چطور نمرات ترمیمی می فرسته سازمان سنجش ممکنه این وسط اشتباهی پیش بیاد؟

----------


## elsaa2002

> *
> 
> یه چیز کاملا نصبیه 
> معدل چند باشه
> کنکور تخصصی رو چیکار کنی
> تا دو سه بار این نوع کنکور جدید برگزار نشه ، نمیشه هیچی  رو پیشبینی کرد
> جالب اینجاس قطعا سوالای تخصصی 402 با همه کنکور هایی که تا الان برگزار شده  فرق میکنه یعنی شما وقتی میری سر جلسه هیچ ایده ایی راجب سوالای کنکور جدید نداری!*


نمی دونم چرا همش فکر می کنم سولای کنکورهای جدید قراره نجومی باشه

----------


## SINA_1384

> الان آموزش پرورش کی و چطور نمرات ترمیمی می فرسته سازمان سنجش ممکنه این وسط اشتباهی پیش بیاد؟


سلام
مدیر مدرسم گفته چون معدّل تو کنکور تأثیر داره، هر نمره ای که در ورقهٔ نوبت دوّم بگیریم، فقط همون رو در سنجش ثبت می کنند و اگه ترمیم کنیم، شاید در کارنامه نمره تغییر کنه ولی اون نمره تو سنجش تغییر نمیکنه، چون نمره ای که اوّل گرفتی میره سنجش و برای همیشه اونجا ثبت میشه.

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SINA_1384


سلام
مدیر مدرسم گفته چون معدّل تو کنکور تأثیر داره، هر نمره ای که در ورقهٔ نوبت دوّم بگیریم، فقط همون رو در سنجش ثبت می کنند و اگه ترمیم کنیم، شاید در کارنامه نمره تغییر کنه ولی اون نمره تو سنجش تغییر نمیکنه، چون نمره ای که اوّل گرفتی میره سنجش و برای همیشه اونجا ثبت میشه.


به مدیر مدرست سلام برسون بگو بیا پایین(شوخی)*

----------


## elsaa2002

> سلام
> مدیر مدرسم گفته چون معدّل تو کنکور تأثیر داره، هر نمره ای که در ورقهٔ نوبت دوّم بگیریم، فقط همون رو در سنجش ثبت می کنند و اگه ترمیم کنیم، شاید در کارنامه نمره تغییر کنه ولی اون نمره تو سنجش تغییر نمیکنه، چون نمره ای که اوّل گرفتی میره سنجش و برای همیشه اونجا ثبت میشه.


خب پس چرا ترمیم مس کنيم؟

----------


## elsaa2002

> سلام
> مدیر مدرسم گفته چون معدّل تو کنکور تأثیر داره، هر نمره ای که در ورقهٔ نوبت دوّم بگیریم، فقط همون رو در سنجش ثبت می کنند و اگه ترمیم کنیم، شاید در کارنامه نمره تغییر کنه ولی اون نمره تو سنجش تغییر نمیکنه، چون نمره ای که اوّل گرفتی میره سنجش و برای همیشه اونجا ثبت میشه.


اتفاقا تو کارنامه و دیپلم چیزی عوض نمیشه

----------


## sea

بااین حساب برای قبولی پرستاری دولتی معدل حداقل چندباید باشه؟

----------


## elsaa2002

معدل ۲۰ تراز ۱۰ کا
معدل ۱۳ تراز ۳کا
تراز معدل در ۴۰ بعلاوه تراز کنکور در ۶۰ تقسیم بر صد
اگه تراز ۷۰۰۰ پیرا
۹۵۰۰ سه رشته

----------


## elsaa2002

> درود بر شما همراهان عزیز
> مرداد ماه سال گذشته بود که آقای رئیسی به تازگی رئیس جمهور کشور شده بود که همان زمان در برنامه زنده صدا و سیما به مردم و رئیس جمهور اعلام کردیم که دولت جدید رئیسی در اجرای مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با مشکلاتی روبرو خواهد شد.
> پس از آن ۴ مرتبه از سوی دیده بان مستقیما با جناب آقای رئیسی مکاتبه انجام شد و مشکلات مصوبه بر شمرده شد. رئیس جمهور چندین بار دستور بررسی مصوبه دادند. معاون حقوقی‌ رئیس جمهور در ۳ نامه به دولت، مشکلات حقوقی مصوبه را برشمرد. کارشناسان دانشگاه امام صادق بر روی این مصوبه بررسی های دقیقی انجام دادند و تبعات آن را بر شمردند. دکتر نادری و ۲۷۲ نماینده مجلس دیگر خطاب به سران قوا خواهان لغو این مصوبه شدند. در نهایت ۲ بار هم این مصوبه اصلاح جزئی شد اما هیچ کدام از مشکلات اساسی مصوبه برطرف نشد که نشد.
> پس از پافشاری های دیده بان و مجلس برای اصلاح این مصوبه، جناب قالیباف رئیس محترم مجلس هفته پیش در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مخالفت نمایندگان را در شورا مطرح می کند که در نهایت منجر به تشکیل هیئت ۱۰ نفره مشترک شد.
> روز گذشته جلسه مشترک ۱۰ نفره تشکیل شد و ۶ نفر از نمایندگان مجلس مدافع حقوق شما داوطلبان بودند اما نتیجه جلسه را از بنده نپرسید چرا که لازم است کسانی که در این جلسه حضور داشتند توضیحات لازم را از نتیجه ارائه دهند.
> بیش از این نمی خواهم شما عزیزان را منتظر تغییرات این مصوبه بگذارم و به شما توصیه میکنم بر اساس مصوبه جدید به مطالعه ادامه دهید اما اگر مطالبه لغو مصوبه به جایی برسد که دیده بان هم بتواند کمک کند، حتما کمک خواهد کرد.
> از جانب خود و دو نفر دیگر می توانم اطمینان بدهم که همچنان پیگیر امور هستند و خواهند بود؛ اول دکتر سبطی عزیز که مسئولیت کمیسیون آموزش دیده بان با ایشان است و دوم دکتر نادری برادر عزیزمان در هیئت رئیسه مجلس که توانست به تنهایی، مجلس را همراه با خود و مخالف این مصوبه نماید.
> آرزوی موفقیت برای شما عزیزان دارم������
> 
> ...


شعر شعر شعر

----------


## mohammad_kh199

دوستان من دیپلم تجربیم رو‌ یکبار ترمیم کردن الان میتونم برم ریاضی بگیرم کنکور تجربی بگیرم؟
اول میگفتن ده بار ترمیم حالا شد فقط یکبار بیچاره کردن ماهارو

----------


## Rubiker

عجب صبری این مردم بیچاره دارن
عجب صبری این جوونا دارن
عجب صبری ماها داریم

----------


## reza1401

*یعنی حتی نتونستن درصد تاثیر معدل رو از ۴۰ کمتر کنن!لغو مصوبه که پیشکششون!نادری فقط واسه  ابراهیم خدایی زبون داشت ؟؟جلوی شورا و پورعباس هیچ حرفی واسه گفتن نداره؟؟؟مجلسی که بخواد با گردن کج کردن وخواهش وتمنا جلوی شورا اصلاح انجام بده معلومه تهش چی میشه!به نظرم مجلس بود ونبودش انچنان اثری دیگه نداره.وقتی نهادهای دیگه میتونن جای مجلس تصمیم گیری کنن وجود مجلس چه فایده ای داره؟؟؟این مصوبه همچنان سرشار ازابهامه.هنوز حتی تعداد سوالات کنکور جدید هم مشخص نشده.نحوه ی ترازدهییی باتوجه به انواع دیپلمها و سوابق تحصیلی هم که نامشخصه .جالبه صحبت از تعیین حد نصاب معدل تو مصوبه هست ولی هنوز هیچ دانشگاهی نخواسته حدنصاب اعلام کنه!!!!وزارت اطلاعات ایا میتونه امنیت ۳۰ تا امتحان نهایی+۲کنکور در سال رو تامین کنه؟؟قبلا فقط یه دونه کنکور بود الان ۳۲ تا کنکور درواقع!*

----------


## elsaa2002

> *یعنی حتی نتونستن درصد تاثیر معدل رو از ۴۰ کمتر کنن!لغو مصوبه که پیشکششون!نادری فقط واسه  ابراهیم خدایی زبون داشت ؟؟جلوی شورا و پورعباس هیچ حرفی واسه گفتن نداره؟؟؟مجلسی که بخواد با گردن کج کردن وخواهش وتمنا جلوی شورا اصلاح انجام بده معلومه تهش چی میشه!به نظرم مجلس بود ونبودش انچنان اثری دیگه نداره.وقتی نهادهای دیگه میتونن جای مجلس تصمیم گیری کنن وجود مجلس چه فایده ای داره؟؟؟این مصوبه همچنان سرشار ازابهامه.هنوز حتی تعداد سوالات کنکور جدید هم مشخص نشده.نحوه ی ترازدهییی باتوجه به انواع دیپلمها و سوابق تحصیلی هم که نامشخصه .جالبه صحبت از تعیین حد نصاب معدل تو مصوبه هست ولی هنوز هیچ دانشگاهی نخواسته حدنصاب اعلام کنه!!!!وزارت اطلاعات ایا میتونه امنیت ۳۰ تا امتحان نهایی+۲کنکور در سال رو تامین کنه؟؟قبلا فقط یه دونه کنکور بود الان ۳۲ تا کنکور درواقع!*


من فرمول تراز نهایی رو  توی نت دیدم خیلی نگران شدم یه جاییش تعداد شرکت کنندگان بود یعنی بستگی دازه ما توی چه سالی چه ماهی نهایی دادیم

----------


## reza333

> *یعنی حتی نتونستن درصد تاثیر معدل رو از ۴۰ کمتر کنن!لغو مصوبه که پیشکششون!نادری فقط واسه  ابراهیم خدایی زبون داشت ؟؟جلوی شورا و پورعباس هیچ حرفی واسه گفتن نداره؟؟؟مجلسی که بخواد با گردن کج کردن وخواهش وتمنا جلوی شورا اصلاح انجام بده معلومه تهش چی میشه!به نظرم مجلس بود ونبودش انچنان اثری دیگه نداره.وقتی نهادهای دیگه میتونن جای مجلس تصمیم گیری کنن وجود مجلس چه فایده ای داره؟؟؟این مصوبه همچنان سرشار ازابهامه.هنوز حتی تعداد سوالات کنکور جدید هم مشخص نشده.نحوه ی ترازدهییی باتوجه به انواع دیپلمها و سوابق تحصیلی هم که نامشخصه .جالبه صحبت از تعیین حد نصاب معدل تو مصوبه هست ولی هنوز هیچ دانشگاهی نخواسته حدنصاب اعلام کنه!!!!وزارت اطلاعات ایا میتونه امنیت ۳۰ تا امتحان نهایی+۲کنکور در سال رو تامین کنه؟؟قبلا فقط یه دونه کنکور بود الان ۳۲ تا کنکور درواقع!*


*به این سیرک این رو اضافه کن که نتیجه ی کنکور تا دو سال میگن معتبره . یعنی الان اون کنکوری 403 باید علاوه بر رقبای کنکوری 403 ، نگران نتایج بچه های 402 هم باشه . به نظر من اون شورا دقیقا تداعی کننده عبارت (( خر تو خر)) هستش.*

----------


## erik911

دوستان نهایت چه رخ داد؟

----------


## Itsmelika

سلام.
برای کنکوری های سال های گذشته اینطوری بود که نمرات تقریبا دو یا سه روز قبل از کنکور به عنوان سوابق تحصیلی توی سایتِ ((دیپکد)) قرار می‌گرفت و کنکوری ها تاییدش می‌کردن و همون نمرات توی سایت سنجش به عنوان سوابق تحصیلی, هنگام اعلام نتایج کنکورنشون داده می‌شد؛ احتمالا برای کنکور امسال هم همینطور باشه, و اگرهنگام تاییدش شما دیدین که نمره توی سایت با نمره ترمیم معدلتون یکی نیست, باید برین آموزش و پرورش منطقه بگین که درستش کنن.

----------


## NiLQwoV

> دوستان نهایت چه رخ داد؟


نهایت بدبختی رخ داد

----------


## erik911

> نهایت بدبختی رخ داد


لرزیدم سید

----------


## Moon.Sa

یه سوال، طبق جواب کوچی به یکی از بچه ها هر نتیجه ای که گرفته باشن باید ۸ آبان بگن دیگه نه؟!

----------


## Biomedical Eng

نگران نباشید ممکنه الان اعلام کنن توافقی نبوده و نتایج قطعی هست ولی در آینده نزدیک مثبت خواهد شد. خوش به حال هرکی که الان تمرکزش رو جمع کرده و داره تخصصی ها رو میخونه و قدم قدم به سمت پزشگی نزدیک میشه

----------


## skvskv

راستش من کاری با کسایی ک میگن کنکور سنتر دروغگوعه و ...ندارم
ولی ایشون ی حرفی زده تو استوری دیشب و استوری های خیلی قبل ترش و اون اینه ک میگه سال 97 دقیقا اواخر مهرماه بود ی همچین جلسه ای و کمیته ای تشکیل شد و بعد جلسه هیچ خبری بیرون نیومد گذشت و گذشت ... تا رسید ب 15 ابان ماه ینی تقریبا دو هفته بعد ک یهو با بمب خبری مواجه شدن داوطلبان!! سنجش بیانیه و اطلاعیه زد ک طبق اون جلسه برگزار شده تاثیر معدل مثبت شد!
الان هم ب نظر من قضیه اینه کاری با سبطی و امرایی و کوچی و ... ندارم میدونین چرا؟ چون یکیش میاد میگ طبق مصوبه جدید درس بخونین(امرایی و سبطی) یکیش میاد میگ تغییرات ب نفع دانش اموزان خواهد بود(کوچی) ...!! اصلا این سکوت خبری بعد جلسه خیلی ترسناکه و استرس زا چون اگ شورا برنده جلسه بود حداقل میومد ی حرفی مزد !!!  دقت کردین فقط مخالفان مصوبه هستن ک دارن حرف میزنن و این واقعا هم منو میترسونه و هم دلخوشم میکنه ... امیدوارم منظورمو متوجه باشین  :Yahoo (1):  خلاصه کلام تو این مملکت سابقه داشته ک حتی بعد از ثبتنام کنکور تغییرات اعمال میشن ... بنظرم با همین مصوبه ک فلا فقط احتصاصیه بخونیم من دلم روشنه ایشالله تا اواسط ابان ماه سنجش اطلاعیه این جلسه رو میزنه و فکر  میکنم مثل سال پیش برگزار بشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Biomedical Eng

بسیاری اکانت هایی که در فضای مجازی دارن از قطعی بودن تاثیر معدل اطلاعات پخش میکنن عضو لشگر سایبری انتشارات های چاپ کنده کتب امتحان نهایی هستن.
زیاد تحت تاثیر قرار نگیرین دوستان.

----------


## Elnaz07

> بله اینم حرف خوبیه ولی چیزی که نگرانم میکنه اینه که اون موقع اگه اشتباه نکنم فقط بحث تاثیر قطعی معدل بود ؛ اما الان علاوه بر اون بحث کنکور دی و حذف عمومیا هم مطرحه.
> نمیدونم چرا از دیشب خیلی از بچه ها ناامید شدن. من نه میخوام امید واهی بدم و نه میخوام ناامید کنم اما از وقتی جلسه برگزار شده تا همین الان هیچ نهاد یا سازمان یا حتی از اعضای اون کارگروه ۱۰ نفره به طور رسمی نگفتن این مصوبه اجرا میشه یا اصلاح میشه یا لغو میشه یا به تعویق میفته یا هر چیز دیگه. و به قول شما سکوت خبری بعد از جلسه رو شاهد هستیم. نه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی که توی مصاحبه هاشون تاکید داشتن روی اجرای این مصوبه حرفی زدن نه مجلسی ها. وقتی تصمیم گیرنده ها هنوز چیزی نگفتن یعنی همه چیز پنجاه پنجاهه و همه اینا حدس و گمانه.
> اگه اون تصویر چت آقای کوچی فیک نباشه ، بنظرم باید منتظر بمونیم تا اطلاع رسانی رسمی بکنن. البته این نظر منه شایدم من اشتباه میکنم. امیدوارم این مصوبه حداقل برای امسال لغو بشه و همه چیز طبق روال سابق بشه


میدونید واقعا چی عصبیم میکنه ،اصلا ما فرض میکنیم اینا میخوان اجرا کنن چرا تا این لحظه مثه آدم یه آیین نامه درست ندادن که نظام قدیمی بیچاره چیکار باید بکنه ساز کار چیه پانزده ماهه یه طرح دادن نه سر داره ن چ ک ،جواب منطقی نمیدن ،این کنکور دی یه سمه یعنی چی که پذیرش یکیه ،من خیلی قبول دارم که دوتا آزمون بگیرن تو سال ولی نه یه پذیرش ،بعد اینا چطور این حجم داوطلب نهایی و ترمیم اش میخوان برگزار کنن با کمترین آسیب حق خوری ،

----------


## skvskv

> بله اینم حرف خوبیه ولی چیزی که نگرانم میکنه اینه که اون موقع اگه اشتباه نکنم فقط بحث تاثیر قطعی معدل بود ؛ اما الان علاوه بر اون بحث کنکور دی و حذف عمومیا هم مطرحه.
> نمیدونم چرا از دیشب خیلی از بچه ها ناامید شدن. من نه میخوام امید واهی بدم و نه میخوام ناامید کنم اما از وقتی جلسه برگزار شده تا همین الان هیچ نهاد یا سازمان یا حتی از اعضای اون کارگروه ۱۰ نفره به طور رسمی نگفتن این مصوبه اجرا میشه یا اصلاح میشه یا لغو میشه یا به تعویق میفته یا هر چیز دیگه. و به قول شما سکوت خبری بعد از جلسه رو شاهد هستیم. نه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی که توی مصاحبه هاشون تاکید داشتن روی اجرای این مصوبه حرفی زدن نه مجلسی ها. وقتی تصمیم گیرنده ها هنوز چیزی نگفتن یعنی همه چیز پنجاه پنجاهه و همه اینا حدس و گمانه.
> اگه اون تصویر چت آقای کوچی فیک نباشه ، بنظرم باید منتظر بمونیم تا اطلاع رسانی رسمی بکنن. البته این نظر منه شایدم من اشتباه میکنم. امیدوارم این مصوبه حداقل برای امسال لغو بشه و همه چیز طبق روال سابق بشه



دقیقا همینه ... من فقط پیام اقای امرایی و سبطی رو دیدم ک تا حدودی منظورشون این بود که نتونستیم  کاری کنیم و طبق مصوبه شورا پیش برید بچه ها ... بخاطر همین بود دیشب خیلی از بچه ها ناامید بودن من خودم اصن حالم بد شد دیگ نتونستم درس بخونم ...
ولی در کل احتمالش زیاده مثلا بیان تاثیر قطعی رو کمترش کنن ک بازم ب نفع ماس در بدترین شرااایط : ) فک نمیکنم اینجوری شه ولی باید منتظر موند ... من بدترین شرایط رو گفتم ک احتمالش خیلی ضعیفه

----------


## skvskv

> میدونید واقعا چی عصبیم میکنه ،اصلا ما فرض میکنیم اینا میخوان اجرا کنن چرا تا این لحظه مثه آدم یه آیین نامه درست ندادن که نظام قدیمی بیچاره چیکار باید بکنه ساز کار چیه پانزده ماهه یه طرح دادن نه سر داره ن چ ک ،جواب منطقی نمیدن ،این کنکور دی یه سمه یعنی چی که پذیرش یکیه ،من خیلی قبول دارم که دوتا آزمون بگیرن تو سال ولی نه یه پذیرش ،بعد اینا چطور این حجم داوطلب نهایی و ترمیم اش میخوان برگزار کنن با کمترین آسیب حق خوری ،


ببین رفیق اینجا ایرانه ! اول مصوبه میدن بعد به فکر نحوه اجراش میفتن!! مثل خیلی چیزای دیگه! یا از عمده ک خیلیا رفتن شهریور برا ترمیم و قشنگ خزانه اموزش پرورش پُر شد! یا واقعا از لحاظ عقل و شعور کم دارن ...
ب هر حال طبیعتا تا چند روز آینده تعیین تکلیف میکنن همه رو ... باید منتظر نتیجه نهایی جلسه باشیم

----------


## Amir Afshar

*امید داشتن چیز خوبیه ولی سعی کنین واقع بین هم باشین
اینجوری که دارن نشون میدن به احتمال خیلی بالا مصوبه اجرا میشه...
اگه سختی هم پیش میاد واسه همس ، ترمیم معدل و سختی هاشو و تراز بندی مسخرش هم مال همس
زمان رو از دست ندین چون چیزی به اسم ترمیم زمان نداریم
اگه به احتمال یه درصدم اومدن اصلا روز قبل کنکور تاثیر رو مثبت کردن شما چیزی از دست ندادین
و در اخر اینکه هیچ وقت ناامید نشین و تمام تلاشتو بکنین
ایشالله که خدا هم کمکون کنه در ضمن دعای خیر منم پشت سر همتونه*

----------


## skvskv

> *امید داشتن چیز خوبیه ولی سعی کنین واقع بین هم باشین
> اینجوری که دارن نشون میدن به احتمال خیلی بالا مصوبه اجرا میشه...
> اگه سختی هم پیش میاد واسه همس ، ترمیم معدل و سختی هاشو و تراز بندی مسخرش هم مال همس
> زمان رو از دست ندین چون چیزی به اسم ترمیم زمان نداریم
> اگه به احتمال یه درصدم اومدن اصلا روز قبل کنکور تاثیر رو مثبت کردن شما چیزی از دست ندادین
> و در اخر اینکه هیچ وقت ناامید نشین و تمام تلاشتو بکنین
> ایشالله که خدا هم کمکون کنه در ضمن دعای خیر منم پشت سر همتونه*


داداش فرمایشات شما درسته منتهای مراتب حتی اگ این مصوبه اجرا شه واقعا اینکه بگن ترمیم معدل فقط یکباره خیلی مزخرفه!!! الان تو شهریور من ترمیم زدم متاسفانه وسط امتحانات من مریض شدم ... نزدیک ی هفته نتونستم درس بخونم ... نمرات قبلیم هم اصلاااا خوب نبود خلاصه یکی دو تا درسم زیر زیر 10 شدن: )))) خب این انصافه؟؟ حداقل بیان ترمیم رو دو بار یا سه بار بزارن ... حالا من نظام جدیدم اون نبده خدا ک نظام قدیمه چی؟ هر اداره و ارگانی میره ی حرف متفاوت میگن بهش ...

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط skvskv


داداش فرمایشات شما درسته منتهای مراتب حتی اگ این مصوبه اجرا شه واقعا اینکه بگن ترمیم معدل فقط یکباره خیلی مزخرفه!!! الان تو شهریور من ترمیم زدم متاسفانه وسط امتحانات من مریض شدم ... نزدیک ی هفته نتونستم درس بخونم ... نمرات قبلیم هم اصلاااا خوب نبود خلاصه یکی دو تا درسم زیر زیر 10 شدن: )))) خب این انصافه؟؟ حداقل بیان ترمیم رو دو بار یا سه بار بزارن ... حالا من نظام جدیدم اون نبده خدا ک نظام قدیمه چی؟ هر اداره و ارگانی میره ی حرف متفاوت میگن بهش ...


خب اشتباه اول خود شما کردی که اینقد زود اقدام به ترمیم کردی
تا اخر مهر که الان باشه صبر میکردی همه چیز مشخص میشد
موضوع بعدی اینکه اگه مثلا به شما میگن ، دی و خرداد فرصت ترمیم دارین سعی کنین همون دی کارو تموم کنین به قول دوستمون اینجا ایرانه ، طرف شب میره میخوابه معلوم نیست چه فعل و انفعالاتی شبش براش اتفاق میفته صیح بلند میشه میاد میزنه زیر همچی
اتصاف؟؟؟! شما الان حداقل 18 سال سن داری ، تو این مدت باید فهمیده باشی اینجا انصاف جایی نداره*

----------


## farzaddd

دوستان الان این کنکور به ضرر قبل ۸۴ شد؟

----------


## Arashgh85

*این مصوبه تنها مزیتی که داره حذف عمومی هس
ولی تاثیر قطعی معدل خیلی بده 
یعنی اگر به هر دلیلی معدلت بیست نشد 
خیلی بد میشه *

----------


## reza333

> دوستان الان این کنکور به ضرر قبل ۸۴ شد؟


اگر دیپلم 84 و قبلتر ملزم بشن برن سوابق تحصیلی ایجاد کنن یعنی امتحان نهایی بدن که نه به ضررشون شده نه به نفعشون چون 90 درصد کنکوریا مجبورا برن ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم مجدد.
اگر دیپلم 84 و قبلتر ملزم به ایجاد سوابق نشن و بگن تمام تراز رو از روی کنکور بر میداریم که دیگه برای این دوستان نور علی نور ، چون به طور کلی تراز درصد کنکور از تراز نمره نهایی بالاتره .

----------


## leila.kh

سلام دوستان نظام قدیمی ها میتونن ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنند؟

----------


## Blueberry_

> میدونید واقعا چی عصبیم میکنه ،اصلا ما فرض میکنیم اینا میخوان اجرا کنن چرا تا این لحظه مثه آدم یه آیین نامه درست ندادن که نظام قدیمی بیچاره چیکار باید بکنه ساز کار چیه پانزده ماهه یه طرح دادن نه سر داره ن چ ک ،جواب منطقی نمیدن ،این کنکور دی یه سمه یعنی چی که پذیرش یکیه ،من خیلی قبول دارم که دوتا آزمون بگیرن تو سال ولی نه یه پذیرش ،بعد اینا چطور این حجم داوطلب نهایی و ترمیم اش میخوان برگزار کنن با کمترین آسیب حق خوری ،


زیرساخت و توان اجرا این طرح وجود نداره قضیه همون ضرب المثل هست که میگه من میگم نره تو میگی بدوش، اهداف دیگه ای از بیان این طرح داشتن...

----------


## elsaa2002

> داداش فرمایشات شما درسته منتهای مراتب حتی اگ این مصوبه اجرا شه واقعا اینکه بگن ترمیم معدل فقط یکباره خیلی مزخرفه!!! الان تو شهریور من ترمیم زدم متاسفانه وسط امتحانات من مریض شدم ... نزدیک ی هفته نتونستم درس بخونم ... نمرات قبلیم هم اصلاااا خوب نبود خلاصه یکی دو تا درسم زیر زیر 10 شدن: )))) خب این انصافه؟؟ حداقل بیان ترمیم رو دو بار یا سه بار بزارن ... حالا من نظام جدیدم اون نبده خدا ک نظام قدیمه چی؟ هر اداره و ارگانی میره ی حرف متفاوت میگن بهش ...


نتیجه ترمیم رو چ جوری دادن؟ موقع ثبت نام کپی ریز نمرات رو خواستن ؟ نگفتن نمرات ترمیمی رو چ جوری می فرستن سنجش ؟

----------


## çiyagar

همه از نظام قدیم و جدید و نمیدونم چی صحبت کردند. ولی این وسط ماهایی که با دیپلم(سوم دبیرستان) نظام قدیم، رفتیم تو دانشگاه آزاد مدرک کاردانی گرفتیم چیکار کنیم؟ 
ایا فقط باید بریم عمومی هارو ترمیم کنیم؟ یا به قول خودشون برا خودمون سوابق ایجاد کنیم؟ خب اینجوری برای من تاثیر قطعی میشه 26 درصد. و تراز کنکور با تراز امتحان نهایی که فرق داره.
گیریم که اینطوریه. خب باید من کجا برم؟ مدرسه بزرگسال؟ آموزش پرورش؟ اصن چی بگم بهشون  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (76): 
تا شنبه ببینیم اینا چی کار میخوان بکنن. ریلکس باشید. :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Mhdmhb

دلیگانی که عضو هیت رئیسه مجلسه گفته جلسه برگزار شده اما نتیجش بعدا گفته میشه!! این جلسه هرچی بوده نتیجشو به هیشکی نمیگن حتی سبطی برا همینم سبطی قهر کرده و پایان پویشو اعلام کردن...یه جورایی شبیه سال ۹۹ شده ولی دیگه دل نبندیم که مبادا تهش تلخی باشه

----------


## skvskv

> دلیگانی که عضو هیت رئیسه مجلسه گفته جلسه برگزار شده اما نتیجش بعدا گفته میشه!! این جلسه هرچی بوده نتیجشو به هیشکی نمیگن حتی سبطی برا همینم سبطی قهر کرده و پایان پویشو اعلام کردن...یه جورایی شبیه سال ۹۹ شده ولی دیگه دل نبندیم که مبادا تهش تلخی باشه


دوستان طبق خبری ک به دستم رسیده تو جلسه برگزار شده بین اعضای شورا و مجلس ... توافقی حاصل نشده!
 ینی بخاطر همینه ن اعضای شورا گفتن طبق مصوبه
 و نه نمایندگان مجلس گفتن ک اره مصوبه لغوه! 
احتمال زیاد اگ نتیجه ای حاصل نشه ارجاع میدن ب شورای سنجش و پذیرش کشور...
چقد خووووشگل داره اتفاقا سال 97 تکرار میشه!!!! دقت کردین؟ : ))) اگ ارجاع بدن ب شورای سنجش و پذیرش(باتوجه ب سابقه این مجموعه در قبال لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل) ب احتمال زیاد شاهد اتفاقات جذابی خواهیم بود ...

----------


## Mhdmhb

> دوستان طبق خبری ک به دستم رسیده تو جلسه برگزار شده بین اعضای شورا و مجلس ... توافقی حاصل نشده!
>  ینی بخاطر همینه ن اعضای شورا گفتن طبق مصوبه
>  و نه نمایندگان مجلس گفتن ک اره مصوبه لغوه! 
> احتمال زیاد اگ نتیجه ای حاصل نشه ارجاع میدن ب شورای سنجش و پذیرش کشور...
> چقد خووووشگل داره اتفاقا سال 97 تکرار میشه!!!! دقت کردین؟ : ))) اگ ارجاع بدن ب شورای سنجش و پذیرش(باتوجه ب سابقه این مجموعه در قبال لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل) ب احتمال زیاد شاهد اتفاقات جذابی خواهیم بود ...


آبدارچی شورا هم میدونه این مصوبه پر ایراده چه برسه به اون بالا دستیاش ایشالله که خیره...

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *
> 
> خب اشتباه اول خود شما کردی که اینقد زود اقدام به ترمیم کردی
> تا اخر مهر که الان باشه صبر میکردی همه چیز مشخص میشد
> موضوع بعدی اینکه اگه مثلا به شما میگن ، دی و خرداد فرصت ترمیم دارین سعی کنین همون دی کارو تموم کنین به قول دوستمون اینجا ایرانه ، طرف شب میره میخوابه معلوم نیست چه فعل و انفعالاتی شبش براش اتفاق میفته صیح بلند میشه میاد میزنه زیر همچی
> اتصاف؟؟؟! شما الان حداقل 18 سال سن داری ، تو این مدت باید فهمیده باشی اینجا انصاف جایی نداره*


حالا ایشون شهریور امسال ترمیم کرده من که پنج سال پیش ترمیم کردم اونم بخاطر یچیز دیگه نه کنکور چرا باید محروم شم؟ این انصافه اخه؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> اگه ارجاع بشه به شورای سنجش و پذیرش که احساس میکنم عالی میشه با توجه به اینکه به قول شما سابقه این مجموعه در قبال لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل و از اون جالب تر اینکه همین تازگیا ، مجلس احمد نادری رو که از مخالفین جدی این مصوبه هست ، عضو ناظر شورای سنجش و پذیرش کرده
> انشاالله که اخبار خوبی بشنویم


من دل نمی‌بندم دیگه به اینکه چی میشه و چی خواهد شد ! فقط دارم عمومی‌ های دوازدهمو میخونم اگه لغو شد که بازم من جلو هستم چون عمومیا دوباره به کنکور برمیگردن اگر هم لغو نشد که من اقدام میکنم برای ترمیم ...
به شماهم توصیه میکنم به چون و چراها دل نبندین چون اینا دیوانه ومنفعت طلبن هرجا خوششون بیاد لغو میکنن هرجا نیاد لغو نمیکنن

----------


## Fatemeh jhnp

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر . بچه هایی که رفتید آموزش پرورش واسه ترمیم معدل آیا گفتن خرداد ترمیم معدل هست یا نه ؟

----------


## علی۲

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر . بچه هایی که رفتید آموزش پرورش واسه ترمیم معدل آیا گفتن خرداد ترمیم معدل هست یا نه ؟


دوستان منم همین سوال رو دارم چون می خوام خرداد ترمیم کنم

----------


## sea

فقط برای ما ۲۵۰صفحه تاپیک جلو رفتن موند://

----------


## idk--

دوستان امکانش هست یهو بگن خرداد نمیتونین ترمیم معدل کنین؟

----------


## Fatemeh jhnp

> من همین دیشب با مسئول ترمیم تماس گرفتم.گفتن که تازگی یعنی همین هفته‌ای که گذشت،واسشون بخشنامه اومده و گفتن که هر دو نوبت میشه ترمیم کرد.یعنی هم خرداد و هم دی.
> هزینه هم گفتن هر درس ۵۰ تومن شده(هفته‌ی قبل گفتن ۴۰ تومن)
> و اینکه نمی‌شه نصف دروس رو دی و نصف رو خرداد ترمیم کرد.فقط یه نوبت اجازه‌ی ترمیم هست.
> چون دیدم سوال خیلیاست گفتم جواب بدم:>


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز
با مسئول ترمیم آمورش پرورش تماس گرفتید ؟ 
من خودم هم فردا می رم آموزش پرورش دیگه مطمئن بشم که خرداد ترمیم هست

----------


## Saiedeh

> بله با مسئول ترمیم تماس گرفتم.حتما شمام برین بپرسین
> فقط طبق حرفای دیشب ایشون به نظر میاد همین هفته‌ واسشون بخشنامه‌ی جدیدی ارسال شده.فردا اگه رفتین حتما پیگیر باشین ببینین واقعا بخشنامه‌ی جدیدی در کار بوده و اگه آره شامل چه اطلاعاتیه.


سلام 
چه مدارکی برای مراجعه میخواد ؟

----------


## Fatemeh jhnp

> بله با مسئول ترمیم تماس گرفتم.حتما شمام برین بپرسین
> فقط طبق حرفای دیشب ایشون به نظر میاد همین هفته‌ واسشون بخشنامه‌ی جدیدی ارسال شده.فردا اگه رفتین حتما پیگیر باشین ببینین واقعا بخشنامه‌ی جدیدی در کار بوده و اگه آره شامل چه اطلاعاتیه.


خیلی ممنون عزیزم 
آره حتما میپرسم

----------


## MYDR

> من همین دیشب با مسئول ترمیم تماس گرفتم.گفتن که تازگی یعنی همین هفته‌ای که گذشت،واسشون بخشنامه اومده و گفتن که هر دو نوبت میشه ترمیم کرد.یعنی هم خرداد و هم دی.
> هزینه هم گفتن هر درس ۵۰ تومن شده(هفته‌ی قبل گفتن ۴۰ تومن)
> و اینکه نمی‌شه نصف دروس رو دی و نصف رو خرداد ترمیم کرد.فقط یه نوبت اجازه‌ی ترمیم هست.
> چون دیدم سوال خیلیاست گفتم جواب بدم:>



منظورتون کارشناس امتحانات هست درسته ؟
زارعی که مسئول سنجش کیفت آموزش و پرورش هست که خودش می گفت میشه نصف به نصف امتحان داد ! عجب خر تو خریه !  الان به شما گفتن همه رو باید یه جا ترمیم کرد !
من سرچ کردم دستورالعمل و بخش نامه ای ندیدم توی سایت های اصلی ! اگر تونستید و براتون مقدور هست به اون آشناتون بگید اسم بخشنامه چی هست و به چه اسمی اونو میشناسید که ما هم توی شهرهای دیگه که مراجعه کردیم بگیم فلان بخش نامه یا فلان دستور االعمل !  اگر عکسی هم ازش تهیه کنید خیلی خوب میشه !( با توجه به این که گفتید دیشب تماس گرفتید به احتمال زیاد آشناتون هست به همین دلیل گفتم شاید بشه عکس بگیرید ) .

اگر کس دیگه ای هم رفت پرسید اطلاع بده ، من هم سعی میکنم خودم هم برم سوال بپرسم و اگر بخش نامه ای بود عکس بگیرم بزارم تا مشخص بشه ، فقط امیدوارم طرف باشه و درست جواب بده.

----------


## Mhdmhb

دوتا حوزه مراکز استان خبر ندارن اصلنم کسی نگفته بخشنامه کی میاد یان  بعضی دوستان چرندیات مغزیشونو اینجا نریزن هیچ خراب شده ای نمیدونه ترمیم نظام قدیم ججوریه زمینی که ترمیم نداره ججوریه پس آشناهاتون تو عالم هپروتن  فک کنم ن آموزش پرورش

----------


## Biomedical Eng

نظام قدیم اصلا دروسش ارایه نمیشن 
اگه قرار باشه همون دروس رو امتحان بگیرن بایددکتاباشم چاپ کنن! همچین چیزی محاله

----------


## Mhdmhb

> نظام قدیم اصلا دروسش ارایه نمیشن 
> اگه قرار باشه همون دروس رو امتحان بگیرن بایددکتاباشم چاپ کنن! همچین چیزی محاله


ن حاجی آشنای بعضی از دوستان وحی کردن میتونن نظام قدیمو ترمیم کنن ماها بی خبریم

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> ن حاجی آشنای بعضی از دوستان وحی کردن میتونن نظام قدیمو ترمیم کنن ماها بی خبریم


احتمالا مسئولین آموزش پرورش منظورشون دیپلم مجدد بوده

----------


## skvskv

> احتمالا مسئولین آموزش پرورش منظورشون دیپلم مجدد بوده


رفقا انقد کلافه نشین لطفا چون فلا هیچی معلوم نیس ولی احتمال 50 به بالا این مصوبه لغو میشه یا حداقل تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه ... خلاصه کلام باید یکی دو هفته منتظر موند چون منم از یکی دو نفر شنیدم ک میگفتن از ی نفر موثق و مطمئن شنیدن ک مصوبه لغو میشه ...
لغو شد ک خداروشکر ... نشد اونموقع باید بیفتیم دنبال ترمیم و دیپلم مجدد و نظام قدیم و این داستانا ... فلا خودشون هم چیز مشخصی نگفتن باید منتظر اطلاعیه سنجش باشیم

----------


## Aliva00

هر وقت که این تاپیک میاد بالا با خودم میگم شاید خیلیا سال اولشون و خبری از این حاشیه ها ندارن 
اما متأسفانه خیلی از پشت کنکور ها هم اینجا هستن 
اینا همش حاشیه هست از شهریور این بحثها هست که لغو بشه 
اما هنوز نشده تا یه هفته دیگه هم قراره ثبت نام بشه ولی یه عده هنوز منتظر لغون

----------


## Tara_Z

بچه های گل
دوستان عزیزم
الان من که فارغ التحصیل 91 ریاضی ام و امسال میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم، واسه ترمیم کدوم درسا(به جز عمومی) رو ثبت نام کنم تا معادلگیری بشه واسه تجربی؟ دیپلم مجدد رو پیشنهاد نکنید. تا یه مراحلی رفتم پشیمون شدم. مثلا شیمی دوازدهم+ فیزیک دوازدهم+؟؟؟؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

> بچه های گل
> دوستان عزیزم
> الان من که فارغ التحصیل 91 ریاضی ام و امسال میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم، واسه ترمیم کدوم درسا(به جز عمومی) رو ثبت نام کنم تا معادلگیری بشه واسه تجربی؟ دیپلم مجدد رو پیشنهاد نکنید. تا یه مراحلی رفتم پشیمون شدم. مثلا شیمی دوازدهم+ فیزیک دوازدهم+؟؟؟؟


شیمی فقط

----------


## Mhdmhb

> بچه های گل
> دوستان عزیزم
> الان من که فارغ التحصیل 91 ریاضی ام و امسال میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم، واسه ترمیم کدوم درسا(به جز عمومی) رو ثبت نام کنم تا معادلگیری بشه واسه تجربی؟ دیپلم مجدد رو پیشنهاد نکنید. تا یه مراحلی رفتم پشیمون شدم. مثلا شیمی دوازدهم+ فیزیک دوازدهم+؟؟؟؟


رفیق بالا هم گفتم بخدا به پیر پیغمبر از خود عاملی گرفته تا وزیر آموزش پرورش هیشکی خبر نداره ترمیم قراره چی بشه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> رفقا انقد کلافه نشین لطفا چون فلا هیچی معلوم نیس ولی احتمال 50 به بالا این مصوبه لغو میشه یا حداقل تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه ... خلاصه کلام باید یکی دو هفته منتظر موند چون منم از یکی دو نفر شنیدم ک میگفتن از ی نفر موثق و مطمئن شنیدن ک مصوبه لغو میشه ...
> لغو شد ک خداروشکر ... نشد اونموقع باید بیفتیم دنبال ترمیم و دیپلم مجدد و نظام قدیم و این داستانا ... فلا خودشون هم چیز مشخصی نگفتن باید منتظر اطلاعیه سنجش باشیم


متاسفانه بعضیا گوش شنوا ندارن بخشنامه نیومده میگن بخشنامه بیارین به زورم که شده بریم ترمیم!

----------


## PasteLize_Quin



----------


## NiLQwoV

> ن بابا لیاقت امثال تو همون عاملی حداد عادله امثال شماها باعث شدین مصوبه اینقد طول بکشه برا خودشیرینی رفتین ترمیم والا خیلی وقت پیش این مصوبه لغو بود!!
> بالخره مجازی زیاد مث تو شاخ داره افسوس تو حقیقت چشا پر اشک میشه!


آروم باش 
اینا حتی ارزش اینم ندارن ک پیامشونو خوند 
فقط چرتگویی رو یاد گرفتن

----------


## NiLQwoV

> 


مدرک گ..وه خوردی دانشگاه آکسفورد نداری؟
واسه یکی از دوستان میخوام زیادی داره بقیه رو گمراه میکنه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> آروم باش 
> اینا حتی ارزش اینم ندارن ک پیامشونو خوند 
> فقط چرتگویی رو یاد گرفتن


میدونی ادمو چی ناراحت میکنههه خود رئیس آموزش پرورش هم خبر ندارع چی میشه یه عده نادان اصرار دارن ترمیم برن چرا چون عمومی حذف شده خوشحالن عرضه درس خوندن ندارن دنبال بهوننن هورا درسا کم شده راحت قبول میشیم اینارو ادم میبینه میگه بابا دم حداد عادل گرم هرچی بیاره سرمون کمه!!

----------


## Elnaz07

> میدونی ادمو چی ناراحت میکنههه خود رئیس آموزش پرورش هم خبر ندارع چی میشه یه عده نادان اصرار دارن ترمیم برن چرا چون عمومی حذف شده خوشحالن عرضه درس خوندن ندارن دنبال بهوننن هورا درسا کم شده راحت قبول میشیم اینارو ادم میبینه میگه بابا دم حداد عادل گرم هرچی بیاره سرمون کمه!!


نمیدونه حتی معدل بیست تمام هم تراز متفاوتی داره سال به سال ،عمومی ها یک امتیاز بزرگ بود واسه رتبه شدن حالا برن نهایی بدن وقتی جواب یکی بیست پنج صدم میگیری یکی دیگه بهش نمره کامل میدن اینا حتما این چیز ها رو نمیدونن فک میکنن اره یه ترمیم میزنم دیگه تمومه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> نمیدونه حتی معدل بیست تمام هم تراز متفاوتی داره سال به سال ،عمومی ها یک امتیاز بزرگ بود واسه رتبه شدن حالا برن نهایی بدن وقتی جواب یکی بیست پنج صدم میگیری یکی دیگه بهش نمره کامل میدن اینا حتما این چیز ها رو نمیدونن فک میکنن اره یه ترمیم میزنم دیگه تمومه


افسوس که با اینا شدیم ۸۰ ملیون....

----------


## mohammad1397

نظام قدیما اگه میخوان ضرر نکنن حتما دیپلم مجدد بگیرن و اصلا دلخوش به بخشنامه های ترمیم نباشن و شرایطشون دقیقا مثل نظام جدید بکنن وگرنه ضرر میکنن ، اولویت سنجش با نظام جدیدا هست و هیچ وقت تو ترازگیری به ضررشون کار نمیکنن خودشون هم سال 98 که سوالات نظام قدیم سخت تر دادن گفتن که اکثر قبولی ها باید سال اولی باشن

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> مدرک گ..وه خوردی دانشگاه آکسفورد نداری؟
> واسه یکی از دوستان میخوام زیادی داره بقیه رو گمراه میکنه


خیر ، اون که دیگه مدرک نمیخواد .
همینکه مصرفش رایگانه ، براشون کافیه . وگرنه ماهیانه حداقل هفت هشت ملیاردتومن خرج خورد و خوراکشون می‌شد .
به قول امید دانا با عشق ( اموجی قلب راه راه زرد و آبی )

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

درضمن خدمت سلاطین محترم و برادران مهربان و خواهران گوگولم عرض کنم که
هنوز هیچ دستور کاری برای ترمیم نمره های امتحانات نهایی ، تنظیم نشده ؛
خب بالطبع هیچ دستورالعملی هم صادر نشده و هیچ بخش نامه‌ای هم ابلاغ نشده .
امسال با توجه به شرایط خاصی که بچه های دوازدهمی دارند ، تمام تلاششون رو میکنند که نمرات نهاییشون بسیار بالا بشه و تولید و عرضه‌ی بسته‌های آموزشی خاص و ویژه‌ی امتحانات نهایی با سبک های جدید هم به عرضی که کردم ، کمک بالایی می‌کنه و میشه حدس زد که سطح میانگین وزنی نمرات نهایی امسال دانش آموزان ، خیلی خیلی بالاتر بره . خب بدیهی که نتیجه‌ی این ( طبق فرمول محاسبه‌ی تراز ) میشه افت کلی میزان تراز نمرات قوی امسال . 
موذد دیگه ای که باید عرض کنم هم اینه که بچه های دوازدهمی در مدارس متوسط و خوب ، طبق شرایطی که دارند ، محبورند انرژیشون رو بین امتحانات و کنکور تنظیم کنند ؛ پس عملا همونقدری که سطح نمرات میره بالا ، میشه حدس زد که سطح مهارت کنکورشون میاد پایین . 
دوستانی دارند از الان خودکشی میکنند برای انحام ترمیم معدل ، بهتره اصلا سمتش نرند و فقط بخونند برای کنکور و افزایش مهارت تست زنیشون تا ببینیم آبان چی میشه .
راستی یه سلام عرض کنم به اون دوستی که گفتند اشناشون فرموده برای ترمیم ، دستورالعمل اومده و هر درس حدود پنجاه تومنه . سلام گوگولی . به اشنای محترمتون بفرمایید که خورد و خوراکشون رو عوض کنند و مطلعشون کنید که نمرات هر درس ، بر طبق تعداد واحدی که ارائه می‌شند ، بصورت واحد و سراسری ، تعیین میشند .
هر درس پنجاه تومن ، حتی سال‌های پیش هم قفل بود .

----------


## NiLQwoV

> میدونی ادمو چی ناراحت میکنههه خود رئیس آموزش پرورش هم خبر ندارع چی میشه یه عده نادان اصرار دارن ترمیم برن چرا چون عمومی حذف شده خوشحالن عرضه درس خوندن ندارن دنبال بهوننن هورا درسا کم شده راحت قبول میشیم اینارو ادم میبینه میگه بابا دم حداد عادل گرم هرچی بیاره سرمون کمه!!


نمیدونن که آدم میتونه با عمومی رتبه خوب بیاره اینام سریع رفتن ترمیم ثبتنام کردن حداد عادلم فک کرده خیلی ملت خوشحالن و آمار بالا رفته و یه پول توپی هم اونا میزنن بر جیب
ای وای بر ما 
از ماست که بر ماست

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> شیمی فقط


کجا گفته شیمی فقط؟ فیزیک و ریاضی رشته ریاضی هم تاثیر داره

----------


## NiLQwoV

> کجا گفته شیمی فقط؟ فیزیک و ریاضی رشته ریاضی هم تاثیر داره


فیزیک و ریاضیشون مگه شبیه ماس؟
مطمئنید؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> درضمن خدمت سلاطین محترم و برادران مهربان و خواهران گوگولم عرض کنم که
> هنوز هیچ دستور کاری برای ترمیم نمره های امتحانات نهایی ، تنظیم نشده ؛
> خب بالطبع هیچ دستورالعملی هم صادر نشده و هیچ بخش نامه‌ای هم ابلاغ نشده .
> امسال با توجه به شرایط خاصی که بچه های دوازدهمی دارند ، تمام تلاششون رو میکنند که نمرات نهاییشون بسیار بالا بشه و تولید و عرضه‌ی بسته‌های آموزشی خاص و ویژه‌ی امتحانات نهایی با سبک های جدید هم به عرضی که کردم ، کمک بالایی می‌کنه و میشه حدس زد که سطح میانگین وزنی نمرات نهایی امسال دانش آموزان ، خیلی خیلی بالاتر بره . خب بدیهی که نتیجه‌ی این ( طبق فرمول محاسبه‌ی تراز ) میشه افت کلی میزان تراز نمرات قوی امسال . 
> موذد دیگه ای که باید عرض کنم هم اینه که بچه های دوازدهمی در مدارس متوسط و خوب ، طبق شرایطی که دارند ، محبورند انرژیشون رو بین امتحانات و کنکور تنظیم کنند ؛ پس عملا همونقدری که سطح نمرات میره بالا ، میشه حدس زد که سطح مهارت کنکورشون میاد پایین . 
> دوستانی دارند از الان خودکشی میکنند برای انحام ترمیم معدل ، بهتره اصلا سمتش نرند و فقط بخونند برای کنکور و افزایش مهارت تست زنیشون تا ببینیم آبان چی میشه .
> راستی یه سلام عرض کنم به اون دوستی که گفتند اشناشون فرموده برای ترمیم ، دستورالعمل اومده و هر درس حدود پنجاه تومنه . سلام گوگولی . به اشنای محترمتون بفرمایید که خورد و خوراکشون رو عوض کنند و مطلعشون کنید که نمرات هر درس ، بر طبق تعداد واحدی که ارائه می‌شند ، بصورت واحد و سراسری ، تعیین میشند .
> هر درس پنجاه تومن ، حتی سال‌های پیش هم قفل بود .


به نکته ظریف و مهمی اشاره فرمودید فک کنم دیگه دهنهایشان بسته شود

----------


## Mhdmhb

اینجوری که دوستان پیگیر ترمیم معدلن آقایان شورای فرهنگی میدیدن زوتر از این  آیین مصوبه رو اجرا میکردن..باید به حال بعضیا خون گریست....

----------


## Mhdmhb

> فیزیک و ریاضیشون مگه شبیه ماس؟
> مطمئنید؟


ریاضی رشته تجربی مبحثش از تجربی بیشترع فیزیکم اگه اشتباه نکنم یه نیم فصلی هم بیشتره به اضافه بعضی مباحث کوچیک که از تجربی بیشتره

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> اینجوری که دوستان پیگیر ترمیم معدلن آقایان شورای فرهنگی میدیدن زوتر از این  آیین مصوبه رو اجرا میکردن..باید به حال بعضیا خون گریست....


من والا کشته مرده ترمیم نیستم ومتنفرم از اینکه بخاطر یه نمره دینی (نمره ۱۹دینی)پاشم دوباره برم امتحان دینی بدم یا بخاطر زیست ۱۸/۵ اما خب برادرمن شما بگو چاره دیگه ای هم داریم ؟ فردا ۱ابان هست و دوهفته دیگه نام نویسی کنکور دی ماه هستش و این مصوبه کماکان سرجاشه ! متاسفانه هیچکس دوس نداره دوباره نهایی بده ولی مگه این پدر...س.گ ها چاره ای برای ماگذاشتن؟من خودم اونقد این چندماه درگیر بودم واسترس داشتم و گریه کردم و التماس خدا وپیامک به نماینده ها وسبطی و.... که این مصوبه لغو بشه که تموم رگهای سرم باد کرده دیگه واقعا نمی‌کشم !! :Yahoo (19): 
پ.ن: هنوزم به طور قطعی مشخص نیست که ترمیم معدل اصن برای نظام قدیمی ها هست یا نه !  اصلا ترمیم معدل هم باشه تکلیف نمرات پیش دانشگاهی چی میشه؟؟ !! خدایا من دیگه رد دادم  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Mhdmhb

> من والا کشته مرده ترمیم نیستم ومتنفرم از اینکه بخاطر یه نمره دینی (نمره ۱۹دینی)پاشم دوباره برم امتحان دینی بدم یا بخاطر زیست ۱۸/۵ اما خب برادرمن شما بگو چاره دیگه ای هم داریم ؟ فردا ۱ابان هست و دوهفته دیگه نام نویسی کنکور دی ماه هستش و این مصوبه کماکان سرجاشه ! متاسفانه هیچکس دوس نداره دوباره نهایی بده ولی مگه این پدر...س.گ ها چاره ای برای ماگذاشتن؟من خودم اونقد این چندماه درگیر بودم واسترس داشتم و گریه کردم و التماس خدا وپیامک به نماینده ها وسبطی و.... که این مصوبه لغو بشه که تموم رگهای سرم باد کرده دیگه واقعا نمی‌کشم !!پ.ن: هنوزم به طور قطعی مشخص نیست که ترمیم معدل اصن برای نظام قدیمی ها هست یا نه !  اصلا ترمیم معدل هم باشه تکلیف نمرات پیش دانشگاهی چی میشه؟؟ !! خدایا من دیگه رد دادم


رد نده اولا برا نظام قدیم حتما هستش دوازدهمو بدی به جا سوم پیش جفتش یکی حساب میشه پس  نگران این نباش چون نزارن خلاف قانونه و صدرصد باطل میشه دوما منم دوتا نمره پایین دارم درصورت اجرای مصوبه باید ترمیم کنم منم نگرانم اما مطمئنم ترمیم میزارن ثالثا منو چی عصبی میکنه اونم اینکه مصوبه ای در کار بود مطمئن باش الان هزار بار آیین نامشم بیرون اومده بود با تجزیه تحلیل فراوان چرا بیرون نیومده ؟ چون هیج جوره نمیشه تراز برا سالای مختلفو حساب کننن منی که ۵ سال پیش دینیم عربی ۲۰ بوده با الان یکیه ن و هزاران داستان دیگه که خودشونم موندن....امروزم رییس دفتر نادری گفته رسمی گفته میشه کنکور ججوری برگزار میشه طبق روال بود میگف اقا ما سعی کردیم نشد اینکه مصوبه اجرا بشه از نظر من بعیده!

----------


## Elnaz07

احتمال زیاد اینا خرداد هم نزارن ترمیم کنید چون تعداد داوطلب ها خیلی زیاد میشه زیرساختش ندارن ،این همه تراز مختلف با چی میخوان محاسبه کنن یه بلبشویی بشه بیا ببین  ،این مصوبه من فکر میکنم خود به خود رو به نابودی بره ،احتمال اینکه دیوان آینده لغو[تاثیر معدل] کنه هم خیلی زیاده ولی فایده ای برا ماها نداره متاسفانه چون خیلی دیر به دیر رای میده ...

----------


## Mhdmhb

> احتمال زیاد اینا خرداد هم نزارن ترمیم کنید چون تعداد داوطلب ها خیلی زیاد میشه زیرساختش ندارن ،این همه تراز مختلف با چی میخوان محاسبه کنن یه بلبشویی بشه بیا ببین  ،این مصوبه من فکر میکنم خود به خود رو به نابودی بره ،احتمال اینکه دیوان آینده لغو[تاثیر معدل] کنه هم خیلی زیاده ولی فایده ای برا ماها نداره متاسفانه چون خیلی دیر به دیر رای میده ...


امکان نداره خردادو نزارن این همه نظام قدیم سنجشو رو سرشون خراب میکنن مطمئن باش خود من رام دوره ولی میرم سنجش درشو از جاش میکنم !!این مصوبه رو نمیتونن اجراش کنن ابزارشو ندارن ایشالله خبر گور به گور شدنش میاد

----------


## Fatemeh jhnp

سلام دوستان انشاالله که حالتون خوب باشه . من امروز رفتم آموزش پرورش شهرمون واسه ترمیم معدل پرسیدم . گفت که خرداد ماه هم میشه ترمیم معدل انجام بدید و برای ثبت نامش از اسفند ماه به بعد می تونید اقدام کنید . گفت که هیچ بخشنامه ای نیومده که بگن خرداد نمیشه ترمیم کرد . به نظرم اگه بخوان بخشنامه یا تغییراتی بدن واسه این طرح احتمال زیاد تا زمان ثبت نام کنکور دی ماه بدن دیگه . هر چند که امیدوارم این طرح لغو بشه

----------


## Fatemeh jhnp

> احتمال زیاد اینا خرداد هم نزارن ترمیم کنید چون تعداد داوطلب ها خیلی زیاد میشه زیرساختش ندارن ،این همه تراز مختلف با چی میخوان محاسبه کنن یه بلبشویی بشه بیا ببین  ،این مصوبه من فکر میکنم خود به خود رو به نابودی بره ،احتمال اینکه دیوان آینده لغو[تاثیر معدل] کنه هم خیلی زیاده ولی فایده ای برا ماها نداره متاسفانه چون خیلی دیر به دیر رای میده ...


ممکنه یه نفر از دی به بعد بخواد تصمیم بگیره کنکور بده یا این همه نظام قدیمی که تکلیفشون مشخص نیست . به نظرم فک نمی کنم که چنین کاری بکنن

----------


## Moon.Sa

> امکان نداره خردادو نزارن این همه نظام قدیم سنجشو رو سرشون خراب میکنن مطمئن باش خود من رام دوره ولی میرم سنجش درشو از جاش میکنم !!این مصوبه رو نمیتونن اجراش کنن ابزارشو ندارن ایشالله خبر گور به گور شدنش میاد


من عذر میخوام پیش پیش ولی چه نظام قدیم چه جدیدش هیچ کاری نمیکنن
چنبار تجمع شد چن نفر اومدن؟! تا گفتن ترمیم تو همین سایت چندین نفر شهریورو رفتن انگار نمره خیر میکردن بدون آمادگی ای و تازه وقتی گند زدن یادشون افتاد نه باباااا، نهایی اتفاقا میتونه خیلی بیشتر از کنکور زمینشون بزنه 
تا میگیم زنگو اسمس رو هم 100 تا نیستیم، میگیم توییتر خیلیا حتی به خودشون زحمت نصبم نمیدن
یه تعدادیم که فاز مشاورارو ورداشتن که هرچی بشه واسه همه بد شده و اینا حاشیستو بشینین بخونین و اینا، من نمیدونم خودشونم کنکور داشتن همینجوری ارد ناشتا میدادن یا رو همون منبر جامه میدریدن
اتفاقا هرچی بشه واسه همه نشده، مث همون حرف مسخره ای که اگه کنکور سخت باشه واسه همه سخته ولی هممون میدونیم واسه اونی که از تابستون خودشو بسته به کلاسا و آزمون سخت نیست و واسه اونی که پول کتاب تستشم نداره اتفاقا اشک دراره
خدایی تا حالا نشده سر جلسه کنکور با رد گزینه درست بزنین سوالو؟؟ همون عمومی ای فک میکنین چون حذفه بعد کنکور دانشگاه تهران اعلامیه میده داداش جا نیست نیاین چقد میکشیدتون بالا و اتفاقا خیلی خوبم با رد گزینه حل میشد 

اینجا هیچکس هیچکاری نمیکنه، همینطوری که تا الان نکرده! 
آها چرا، ببخشید یه کاری میکنن، میشینن میگن ای بابا، چی میشه کرد و سگ تو این مملکتش

----------


## NiLQwoV

چیزی که الان فهمیدم وقتی با یکی از مشاور ها صحبت کردم این بودش ک بچهای نظام قدیم : سال سوم فقط قابل ترمیم هست 
۳۰درصد از ۴۰ درصد سهم سال سومه و ۱۰درصدش مال پیش
.
.
.
پ.ن:مگه میشه ک بیان دوباره واسه نظام قدیم امتحانات سال سوم رو برگزار کنن؟اصن باید کتاب چاپ کنن و کلی چیز دیگه هر کی تو این وضعیت که حرفی میزنه ما هم ک شدیم بازیچه دست اینا

----------


## Mhdmhb

> من عذر میخوام پیش پیش ولی چه نظام قدیم چه جدیدش هیچ کاری نمیکننچنبار تجمع شد چن نفر اومدن؟! تا گفتن ترمیم تو همین سایت چندین نفر شهریورو رفتن انگار نمره خیر میکردن بدون آمادگی ای و تازه وقتی گند زدن یادشون افتاد نه باباااا، نهایی اتفاقا میتونه خیلی بیشتر از کنکور زمینشون بزنه تا میگیم زنگو اسمس رو هم 100 تا نیستیم، میگیم توییتر خیلیا حتی به خودشون زحمت نصبم نمیدنیه تعدادیم که فاز مشاورارو ورداشتن که هرچی بشه واسه همه بد شده و اینا حاشیستو بشینین بخونین و اینا، من نمیدونم خودشونم کنکور داشتن همینجوری ارد ناشتا میدادن یا رو همون منبر جامه میدریدناتفاقا هرچی بشه واسه همه نشده، مث همون حرف مسخره ای که اگه کنکور سخت باشه واسه همه سخته ولی هممون میدونیم واسه اونی که از تابستون خودشو بسته به کلاسا و آزمون سخت نیست و واسه اونی که پول کتاب تستشم نداره اتفاقا اشک درارهخدایی تا حالا نشده سر جلسه کنکور با رد گزینه درست بزنین سوالو؟؟ همون عمومی ای فک میکنین چون حذفه بعد کنکور دانشگاه تهران اعلامیه میده داداش جا نیست نیاین چقد میکشیدتون بالا و اتفاقا خیلی خوبم با رد گزینه حل میشد اینجا هیچکس هیچکاری نمیکنه، همینطوری که تا الان نکرده! آها چرا، ببخشید یه کاری میکنن، میشینن میگن ای بابا، چی میشه کرد و سگ تو این مملکتش


با حرفاتون درباره ذهنیت بعضیا که فک میکردن خیلی زرنگن زود رفتن ترمیم ولی بازنده اصلی اونا شدن کاملا موافقم ولی سال ۹۵ هم بدون توجه به خیلی چیزا مث گوسفند میخواستن عین ۹۴ تاثیر مستقیم بمونه لغو شد چون پیامدش خودشونو گرفتار میکرد اما از یه چیزایی حرف میزنید به نام کمترین حق یه نفر تو این کنکور خیلی ظلم بی عدالتی شده ولی واقعا یکی خونده قبول نشده؟ شاید دانشگاهش فرق کرده باشه میدونید چی میگم منظورم از کمترین حقه که هر داوطلب میتونه داشته باشه امکان اینکه مصوبه بدون ترمیم پیش یا مواردی مث این باشه مطمئن باشید صفر درصده از سبطی امرایی افشار همه کسانیکه توی کنکور چه خوب چه بد سردرمیارن میگن امکان ترمیم صدرصد هستش بعضیا میان پیاز داغشو زیاد میکنن میگن وای مصوبه حق ترمیم نداره چرتو پرتی بیش نیس الانم که اصلا آیین نامه ای نیامده دلیل بر این نیس برا قدیم نمیخوان ترمیم نزارن دلیلش اینه نمیتوننن آیین نامه ای بدن بیرون که عدالتو رعایت کنه!!

----------


## Moon.Sa

> با حرفاتون درباره ذهنیت بعضیا که فک میکردن خیلی زرنگن زود رفتن ترمیم ولی بازنده اصلی اونا شدن کاملا موافقم ولی سال ۹۵ هم بدون توجه به خیلی چیزا مث گوسفند میخواستن عین ۹۴ تاثیر مستقیم بمونه لغو شد چون پیامدش خودشونو گرفتار میکرد اما از یه چیزایی حرف میزنید به نام کمترین حق یه نفر تو این کنکور خیلی ظلم بی عدالتی شده ولی واقعا یکی خونده قبول نشده؟ شاید دانشگاهش فرق کرده باشه میدونید چی میگم منظورم از کمترین حقه که هر داوطلب میتونه داشته باشه امکان اینکه مصوبه بدون ترمیم پیش یا مواردی مث این باشه مطمئن باشید صفر درصده از سبطی امرایی افشار همه کسانیکه توی کنکور چه خوب چه بد سردرمیارن میگن امکان ترمیم صدرصد هستش بعضیا میان پیاز داغشو زیاد میکنن میگن وای مصوبه حق ترمیم نداره چرتو پرتی بیش نیس الانم که اصلا آیین نامه ای نیامده دلیل بر این نیس برا قدیم نمیخوان ترمیم نزارن دلیلش اینه نمیتوننن آیین نامه ای بدن بیرون که عدالتو رعایت کنه!!



نه نشده، مگر به دلایل دیکه ای که به شخص مربوطه، حرف شما درست  
و اینکه من نمیگم یکی خونده نیوورده چون پول نداشته فقط میگم واسه اونی که پول داشته راحت تر بوده
البته سوپرفکت گفتم، مشخصا تو این نظام گل و بلبلمون همیشه همه چی واسه اونی که داره راحت تره
واقن خیلیا فقط حرفن
همین الانش حاضرم شرط ببندم نصف معترضین اینجا ترمیم دیو ثبتنام کردن
اصن چراه حرف بقیه و منطق؟!
اینا قطعا بیخیال اون پولی که قراره دربیارن نمیشن 
پس دوستان تو سر نزنین، واسه پولشم تو هر نوبت میتونین ترمیم کنین، 20ارو ریختن واستون
هنوز هیچی مشخص نیست و اینه وضع وای به حال بعدش

----------


## Mhdmhb

> نه نشده، مگر به دلایل دیکه ای که به شخص مربوطه، حرف شما درست  
> و اینکه من نمیگم یکی خونده نیوورده چون پول نداشته فقط میگم واسه اونی که پول داشته راحت تر بوده
> البته سوپرفکت گفتم، مشخصا تو این نظام گل و بلبلمون همیشه همه چی واسه اونی که داره راحت تره
> واقن خیلیا فقط حرفن
> همین الانش حاضرم شرط ببندم نصف معترضین اینجا ترمیم دیو ثبتنام کردن
> اصن چراه حرف بقیه و منطق؟!
> اینا قطعا بیخیال اون پولی که قراره دربیارن نمیشن 
> پس دوستان تو سر نزنین، واسه پولشم تو هر نوبت میتونین ترمیم کنین، 20ارو ریختن واستون
> هنوز هیچی مشخص نیست و اینه وضع وای به حال بعدش


چندین ساله شورای فرهنگی پولش کم‌میاد سراغ کنکوریای بدبخت میان بعضیام به قول شما معترضن امااا سر به اعدام مینهنددد....الانم که بعضیا مث سبطی رو فاز تومخی رفته برا بچها تا بیشتر اعصاب بچهارو بهم بریزه تا دیروز مدافع حقوق بود الان چون نتیجه جلسه رو هم بهش نگفتن داره عقدشو رو بچها خالی میکنه ن این طرف ن آن طرف منطقی فک کنیم مصوبه اجرا نمیشه اگه هم اجرا بشه مطمئن باشید حق ترمیم میزارن حتی شده یک بار

----------


## Amir Afshar

*یه سریا اومدن گفتن که اره اموزش پرورش میخواد با ترمیم معدل جیب خودشو پر کنه و از این داستانا 
اگه به تعداد داوطلبای امسال یعنی تقریبا یکو نیم میلیون داوطلبم برن ترمیم کنن نفرین پونصد بزارن واسه ترمیم میشه هفتصد و پنحاه میلیارد که با توجه به بودجه ایی که هر سال از دولت میگیره عددی به حساب نمیاد، خود اموزش پرورشم فراریه از این مصوبه که دارن مجبورش میکنن اجرا کنه
خلاصه مطلب این میشه شورا میاد امسال این طرح رو اجرا میکنه ، اگه مشکلی نبود که هیچی ، اگه واسه ترمیم ها مشکلی پیش بیاد میندازع گردن اموزش پرورش ، اگه واسه دونوبت کنکور و تراز دهی مشکلی پیش بیاد میندازه گردن سنجش
بعد میگن مشکل از مصوبه ما نبود فلان دستگاه فلان اداره نتونستن اجراش کنن، اخرشم کلا قضیه کنسل میشه ، نه شورا به اعتبارش لطمه ایی وارد میشه نه مجلس این وسط بچهای کنکور 402 به فنا میرن مثل سال 95
وقتی یه شورا میاد واسه همچین مطلب مهمی خود سر تصمیم میگیره اجراش میکنه و نماینده های مردم(حتی به ظاهر) به یه ورش میگیره به نظرم باید اسم جمهوری رو از اول اسم کشور بردارن!!!
کدوم جمهوری کدوم مردم؟!
حالا کافی بود تو فلان کشور اسلامی یه اتفاقی بیفته
شخص اول حکومت یه بیانیه میداد
رییس جمهور یه بیانیه
مجلس طرح چندین و چند فوریتی حمایت از مردم مظلوم و ستم دیده فلان کشور رو ارائه میکرد!!!!
حالا خواهر من برادر من اینکه یه سریا میگن هر اتفاقی پیش اومد شما درستو بخون فاز مشاوره برنداشتن ، اونام دارین میبینن این بی عدالتی ها رو چاره ایی نیست تنها راه همینه
شما اگه تواناییش رو داری برو یه کشور دیگه با خیال راحت درس بخون ، اگه نه همینجا درس بخون رشته خوب قبول شو(ترجیحا رشته های مهاجرت پذیر ) خودتو راحت کن
حالا هعی بپرین بهم که اره منم میدونم تو نمیدونی ، تو نمیدونی من میدونم*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *یه سریا اومدن گفتن که اره اموزش پرورش میخواد با ترمیم معدل جیب خودشو پر کنه و از این داستانا 
> اگه به تعداد داوطلبای امسال یعنی تقریبا یکو نیم میلیون داوطلبم برن ترمیم کنن نفرین پونصد بزارن واسه ترمیم میشه هفتصد و پنحاه میلیارد که با توجه به بودجه ایی که هر سال از دولت میگیره عددی به حساب نمیاد، خود اموزش پرورشم فراریه از این مصوبه که دارن مجبورش میکنن اجرا کنه
> خلاصه مطلب این میشه شورا میاد امسال این طرح رو اجرا میکنه ، اگه مشکلی نبود که هیچی ، اگه واسه ترمیم ها مشکلی پیش بیاد میندازع گردن اموزش پرورش ، اگه واسه دونوبت کنکور و تراز دهی مشکلی پیش بیاد میندازه گردن سنجش
> بعد میگن مشکل از مصوبه ما نبود فلان دستگاه فلان اداره نتونستن اجراش کنن، اخرشم کلا قضیه کنسل میشه ، نه شورا به اعتبارش لطمه ایی وارد میشه نه مجلس این وسط بچهای کنکور 402 به فنا میرن مثل سال 95
> وقتی یه شورا میاد واسه همچین مطلب مهمی خود سر تصمیم میگیره اجراش میکنه و نماینده های مردم(حتی به ظاهر) به یه ورش میگیره به نظرم باید اسم جمهوری رو از اول اسم کشور بردارن!!!
> کدوم جمهوری کدوم مردم؟!
> حالا کافی بود تو فلان کشور اسلامی یه اتفاقی بیفته
> شخص اول حکومت یه بیانیه میداد
> رییس جمهور یه بیانیه
> ...


داداش پول ترمیم فقط یه جنبه قضیشه برو سایت هزاران کتاب نهایی چاپ شده هزاران طرح مشاوره دی ماز دی کوفتو زهرمار داره به کنکوریا پبشنهاد میشه بیایین ۳ ماهه بهترین رتبه را با طرحمون کسب کنید برا منو شماها حساب کنیم فقط ۵۰۰ ملیارده ن خیلی بیشتره   یه طرحشون ۸ ملیونه و هزاران چیز دیگه که ساده  نگا نکنیم داداش!!

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


داداش پول ترمیم فقط یه جنبه قضیشه برو سایت هزاران کتاب نهایی چاپ شده هزاران طرح مشاوره دی ماز دی کوفتو زهرمار داره به کنکوریا پبشنهاد میشه بیایین ۳ ماهه بهترین رتبه را با طرحمون کسب کنید برا منو شماها حساب کنیم فقط ۵۰۰ ملیارده ن خیلی بیشتره   یه طرحشون ۸ ملیونه و هزاران چیز دیگه که ساده  نگا نکنیم داداش!!


اینایی که شما میگین همه مربوط به مافیای کنکوره
که قبل از منو شما بوده، هست و برای بچه های منو شما هم خواهد بود، چه مصوبه باشه چ نباشه*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> اینایی که شما میگین همه مربوط به مافیای کنکوره
> که قبل از منو شما بوده، هست و برای بچه های منو شما هم خواهد بود، چه مصوبه باشه چ نباشه*


ایشالله که این سال به خیر بگذره...

----------


## Zahra6

یه سوال الان کنکور ۱۴۰۲ قراره چند ساعت باشه از هر درس چند تا تست باشه؟

----------


## MYDR

> یه سوال الان کنکور ۱۴۰۲ قراره چند ساعت باشه از هر درس چند تا تست باشه؟


کسی نمی دونه !
در دفترچه آزمون که منتشر میشه این موارد هم مشخص میشه ! 7 روز دیگه !  8 آبان باید دفترچه ها طبق گفته سازمان سنجش منتشر بشه ! ببینیم چه داستانی باز درست میکنند.

----------


## çiyagar

ولی نمیدونم یه حس خیلی قوی بهم میگه این سه شنبه که آقایان محترم شورا جلسه دارند طبق معمول، تو جلسه شون به طور رسمی همه چیز رو اعلام میکنند.
بنظرم من خروجی جلسه رو بروبچ های شورا بردن پیش کله گنده هاشون، و تو این جلسه بررسی کرده، و نتایج جلسه رو مشخص میکنند.
و به طور عجیبی هم دلم روشنه که شاهد تغییرات خوبی میشیم. :Yahoo (113):

----------


## farzaddd

سبطی: فرزندانم ما همه تلاشمونو کردیم مصوبه سال دیگه لغوه ،سلطان محمود به رفیقش گفت چی شد به فنا رفتی،رفیقش گفت کار بزرگان رو دادم به کوچکان،
حالا عیب نداره بیاید عمو راهکار بده
بیاید کتابای مارو بخرید بیایید
زیست دریافت دارم چه زیستی
شیمی برای نهایی فار ازمون بخرید
ریاضی کلا استاد خوب نداریم یکی بود اونم مافیا شد 
فقط من مافیا نیستم
اوه اوه زبان فارسی عمرا قبول نمیشید ولی نگران نباشید بیاید کلاسای من بیاییید،عمو کلاسم داره
رفع اسپم: اصل مافیا اینه فقط مخفیه

----------


## saber95

> ولی نمیدونم یه حس خیلی قوی بهم میگه این سه شنبه که آقایان محترم شورا جلسه دارند طبق معمول، تو جلسه شون به طور رسمی همه چیز رو اعلام میکنند.
> بنظرم من خروجی جلسه رو بروبچ های شورا بردن پیش کله گنده هاشون، و تو این جلسه بررسی کرده، و نتایج جلسه رو مشخص میکنند.
> و به طور عجیبی هم دلم روشنه که شاهد تغییرات خوبی میشیم.


دقیقا منم همچین حسی دارم و اونم به دو دلیل؛
چرا که جلسه کارگروه 10 نفره تعیین تکلیف نهایی برای کنکور متشکل از اعضای شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و نمایندگان مجلس، طبق اظهار رسمی عضو هیئت رئیسه مجلس به هر حال باید برگزار و تشکیل میشد که همینطور هم شده و بعدشم بصورت عجیبی هیچ خروجی و نتیجه ای از اون جلسه که بخواد از طریق یکی از اعضای شرکت کننده در جلسه چه از طریق اعضای شورا و چه از طریق اعضای مجلس باشه هنوز بیرون نیومده .
از یه طرف هم سازمان سنجش یعنی متولی برگزار کننده کنکور طبق روال سال های گذشته حداقل یک هفته الی ده روز قبل از زمان شروع ثبت نام کنکور اطلاعیه اولیه میداد و تاکید داشت که جزئیات ثبت نام در اطلاعیه های بعدی تا زمان ثبت نام منتشر میشن . اما از این سناریو هم برای کنکور دی ماه که قبل تر تاریخ ثبت نام و برگزاریش اعلام شده فعلا خبری نیست و حتی اینم اضافه کنم که رییس سازمان سنجش(شما بخوانید آقای مصاحبه) که اونقدر مشتاق اجرای مصوبه بود و هر دم هم که مصاحبه ای ازش بیرون میومد، فی الحال هیچ خبری از ایشون هم نیست کما اینکه برای ثبت نام کنکور 1401 پارسال همون اوایل بهمن مصاحبه ای اختصاصی و مفصل راجع به جزئیات برگزاری کنکور و تغییرات در دفترچه سوالات و پاسخنامه و غیره انجام داده بود .
خود من حدود یه ماه پیش کارهای تطبیق نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم جهت اخذ دیپلم مجدد در نظام جدید رو انجام دادم، اما هنوز ثبت نام نکردم! چون تا الآنشم نمیدونم یه حسی بهم میگه که شاید احتمال داره تغییراتی در مصوبه اعمال بشه و بخاطر همینم فعلا دست نگه داشتم و حتی برای امتحانات نهایی دی ماه هم نمیخوام ثبت نام کنم و نگه داشتم برای خرداد ماه ...!
در کل بنظرم این هفته رو هم باید منتظر موند و دید که چه اطلاعیه یا ابلاغیه رسمی از طریق مراجع سیاست گذار یا قانون گذار یا دستگاه اجرایی قراره اعلام بشه ...

----------


## Mhdmhb

> سبطی: فرزندانم ما همه تلاشمونو کردیم مصوبه سال دیگه لغوه ،سلطان محمود به رفیقش گفت چی شد به فنا رفتی،رفیقش گفت کار بزرگان رو دادم به کوچکان،
> حالا عیب نداره بیاید عمو راهکار بده
> بیاید کتابای مارو بخرید بیایید
> زیست دریافت دارم چه زیستی
> شیمی برای نهایی فار ازمون بخرید
> ریاضی کلا استاد خوب نداریم یکی بود اونم مافیا شد 
> فقط من مافیا نیستم
> اوه اوه زبان فارسی عمرا قبول نمیشید ولی نگران نباشید بیاید کلاسای من بیاییید،عمو کلاسم داره
> رفع اسپم: اصل مافیا اینه فقط مخفیه


همشون مافیان سبطی هم به خاطر دفاع از لغو مصوبه یکم پیش ماها عزیز شده والا هرچی میکشیم از اینا میکشیم.....

----------


## Mhdmhb

> دقیقا منم همچین حسی دارم و اونم به دو دلیل؛
> چرا که جلسه کارگروه 10 نفره تعیین تکلیف نهایی برای کنکور متشکل از اعضای شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و نمایندگان مجلس، طبق اظهار رسمی عضو هیئت رئیسه مجلس به هر حال باید برگزار و تشکیل میشد که همینطور هم شده و بعدشم بصورت عجیبی هیچ خروجی و نتیجه ای از اون جلسه که بخواد از طریق یکی از اعضای شرکت کننده در جلسه چه از طریق اعضای شورا و چه از طریق اعضای مجلس باشه هنوز بیرون نیومده .
> از یه طرف هم سازمان سنجش یعنی متولی برگزار کننده کنکور طبق روال سال های گذشته حداقل یک هفته الی ده روز قبل از زمان شروع ثبت نام کنکور اطلاعیه اولیه میداد و تاکید داشت که جزئیات ثبت نام در اطلاعیه های بعدی تا زمان ثبت نام منتشر میشن . اما از این سناریو هم برای کنکور دی ماه که قبل تر تاریخ ثبت نام و برگزاریش اعلام شده فعلا خبری نیست و حتی اینم اضافه کنم که رییس سازمان سنجش(شما بخوانید آقای مصاحبه) که اونقدر مشتاق اجرای مصوبه بود و هر دم هم که مصاحبه ای ازش بیرون میومد، فی الحال هیچ خبری از ایشون هم نیست کما اینکه برای ثبت نام کنکور 1401 پارسال همون اوایل بهمن مصاحبه ای اختصاصی و مفصل راجع به جزئیات برگزاری کنکور و تغییرات در دفترچه سوالات و پاسخنامه و غیره انجام داده بود .
> خود من حدود یه ماه پیش کارهای تطبیق نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم جهت اخذ دیپلم مجدد در نظام جدید رو انجام دادم، اما هنوز ثبت نام نکردم! چون تا الآنشم نمیدونم یه حسی بهم میگه که شاید احتمال داره تغییراتی در مصوبه اعمال بشه و بخاطر همینم فعلا دست نگه داشتم و حتی برای امتحانات نهایی دی ماه هم نمیخوام ثبت نام کنم و نگه داشتم برای خرداد ماه ...!
> در کل بنظرم این هفته رو هم باید منتظر موند و دید که چه اطلاعیه یا ابلاغیه رسمی از طریق مراجع سیاست گذار یا قانون گذار یا دستگاه اجرایی قراره اعلام بشه ...


فقط یه چیز تو مغزم نمیره تو تابستون مصاحبه پشت مصاحبه الان خفه خون گرفتن واقعا بیلمیوروم

----------


## skvskv

راستش هیچی قابل پیش بینی نیست حتی ممکنه مصوبه در نهایت ظلم اجرا بشه
ولی ...
مواردی ک دوستان اعلام کردن ب نظر میرسه اتفاقات خوبی قراره بیفته در کل!(ن در این هفته یا قبل ثبتنام!!)
از مصاحبه نکردن اعضای شورا و رئیس سنجش
تا تکرار شدن ریز ب ریز اتفاقات سال 97(سالی ک منجر ب تغییر تاثیر قطعی معدل ب مثبت شد) 
چند روز پیش هم وزیر علوم و رئیس سنجش و رئیس کمسیون اموزش و ... جلسه ای داشتن ک بازم خروجی نداشت!! ب قول ی عزیز: دو جلسه و صفر خروجی؟ ک خب سال 97 هم سکوت خبری بعد جلسه رو شاهد بودیم. امیدوارم تاثیر قطعی لغو بشه همین ... کاری با کنکور دی و عمومی ندارم فقط تاثیر قطعی حذف شه کافیه برای همه

----------


## Amir Afshar

*قبلنا ملت صبح زود بیدار میشدن دوتا کلیپ انگیزشی نگاه میکردن شاد و سرزنده میرفتن سراغ درسشون
الان صبح از خواب بلند میشی ، اولین کار با استرس میای اینجا ببینی اقایون مسئول تز جدید دادن یا نه
میگذره ها ولی اینا همش فشااااره!عقدس!!!*

----------


## NiLQwoV

۶ روز دیگه ثبتنام کنکور دی هست ولی هنوز تکلیف ملتو روشن نکردن 
یکی از مشاور ها میگفت احتمالش هست واسه کنکور دی فقط عمومی حذف باشه و واسه کنکور تیر دوباره عمومی برگرده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sanazbst

> دقیقا منم همچین حسی دارم و اونم به دو دلیل؛
> چرا که جلسه کارگروه 10 نفره تعیین تکلیف نهایی برای کنکور متشکل از اعضای شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و نمایندگان مجلس، طبق اظهار رسمی عضو هیئت رئیسه مجلس به هر حال باید برگزار و تشکیل میشد که همینطور هم شده و بعدشم بصورت عجیبی هیچ خروجی و نتیجه ای از اون جلسه که بخواد از طریق یکی از اعضای شرکت کننده در جلسه چه از طریق اعضای شورا و چه از طریق اعضای مجلس باشه هنوز بیرون نیومده .
> از یه طرف هم سازمان سنجش یعنی متولی برگزار کننده کنکور طبق روال سال های گذشته حداقل یک هفته الی ده روز قبل از زمان شروع ثبت نام کنکور اطلاعیه اولیه میداد و تاکید داشت که جزئیات ثبت نام در اطلاعیه های بعدی تا زمان ثبت نام منتشر میشن . اما از این سناریو هم برای کنکور دی ماه که قبل تر تاریخ ثبت نام و برگزاریش اعلام شده فعلا خبری نیست و حتی اینم اضافه کنم که رییس سازمان سنجش(شما بخوانید آقای مصاحبه) که اونقدر مشتاق اجرای مصوبه بود و هر دم هم که مصاحبه ای ازش بیرون میومد، فی الحال هیچ خبری از ایشون هم نیست کما اینکه برای ثبت نام کنکور 1401 پارسال همون اوایل بهمن مصاحبه ای اختصاصی و مفصل راجع به جزئیات برگزاری کنکور و تغییرات در دفترچه سوالات و پاسخنامه و غیره انجام داده بود .
> خود من حدود یه ماه پیش کارهای تطبیق نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم جهت اخذ دیپلم مجدد در نظام جدید رو انجام دادم، اما هنوز ثبت نام نکردم! چون تا الآنشم نمیدونم یه حسی بهم میگه که شاید احتمال داره تغییراتی در مصوبه اعمال بشه و بخاطر همینم فعلا دست نگه داشتم و حتی برای امتحانات نهایی دی ماه هم نمیخوام ثبت نام کنم و نگه داشتم برای خرداد ماه ...!
> در کل بنظرم این هفته رو هم باید منتظر موند و دید که چه اطلاعیه یا ابلاغیه رسمی از طریق مراجع سیاست گذار یا قانون گذار یا دستگاه اجرایی قراره اعلام بشه ...


شما چطور برای معدل اقدام کردید ؟ منم نظام قدیمم اما گفتن هیچ بخشنامه ای نیومده و نمیتونم ترمیم کنم.

----------


## Sanazbst

> ۶ روز دیگه ثبتنام کنکور دی هست ولی هنوز تکلیف ملتو روشن نکردن 
> یکی از مشاور ها میگفت احتمالش هست واسه کنکور دی فقط عمومی حذف باشه و واسه کنکور تیر دوباره عمومی برگرده


دیگه این حرف الکیه. هر دو کنکور یه جور برگزار میشه 
شدیم بازیچه دست سنجش

----------


## saber95

> شما چطور برای معدل اقدام کردید ؟ منم نظام قدیمم اما گفتن هیچ بخشنامه ای نیومده و نمیتونم ترمیم کنم.


بنده چون دیپلم ریاضی نظام قدیم دارم و برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد در نظام جدید (دیپلم تجربی) اقدام کردم .
روالش هم اینطوریه که با تهیه کپی دفتر امتحانات و دفتر آمار و همچنین خلاصه وضعیت آخرین سال تحصیلی یعنی دوره پیش دانشگاهی (هر سه مورد از مدرسه ای که دیپلم نظام قدیم گرفته شده تهیه میشه) که مهر و امضاء شده از طرف مدرسه باشه و با مراجعه به قسمت سنجش و ارزشیابی تحصیلی در اداره آموزش و پرورش و ارائه مدارک لازم، نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم برای پایه های دهم و یازدهم تجربی 70 واحد تطبیق خورده و برگه تطبیق جهت ثبت نام در مدرسه بزرگسالان و شرکت در امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم بمنظور اخذ دیپلم مجدد داده میشه .
اینجا چون کلا برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام میشه، غیر از دروس نهایی که ده تا درس هست باید در امتحانات داخلی سه درس هم شرکت کرد!...

----------


## Sanazbst

> بنده چون دیپلم ریاضی نظام قدیم دارم و برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد در نظام جدید (دیپلم تجربی) اقدام کردم .
> روالش هم اینطوریه که با تهیه کپی دفتر امتحانات و دفتر آمار و همچنین خلاصه وضعیت آخرین سال تحصیلی یعنی دوره پیش دانشگاهی (هر سه مورد از مدرسه ای که دیپلم نظام قدیم گرفته شده تهیه میشه) که مهر و امضاء شده از طرف مدرسه باشه و با مراجعه به قسمت سنجش و ارزشیابی تحصیلی در اداره آموزش و پرورش و ارائه مدارک لازم، نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم برای پایه های دهم و یازدهم تجربی 70 واحد تطبیق خورده و برگه تطبیق جهت ثبت نام در مدرسه بزرگسالان و شرکت در امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم بمنظور اخذ دیپلم مجدد داده میشه .
> اینجا چون کلا برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام میشه، غیر از دروس نهایی که ده تا درس هست باید در امتحانات داخلی سه درس هم شرکت کرد!...


درسته من چون میخوام رشته ی خودمو مجدد ترمیم کنم نمیتونم اینشکلی اقدام کنم
یه بخشنامه درست حسابی ندارن، 
ممنونم از راهنمایی و توضیحتون

----------


## Tara_Z

> همشون مافیان سبطی هم به خاطر دفاع از لغو مصوبه یکم پیش ماها عزیز شده والا هرچی میکشیم از اینا میکشیم.....


دقیقن همه کسانی که تو حیطه کنکور دفتر دستک دارن مافیان. و اون پایین مایینام قابلیت تبدیل شدن به مافیاشون رو هزاره

----------


## NiLQwoV

> دیگه این حرف الکیه. هر دو کنکور یه جور برگزار میشه 
> شدیم بازیچه دست سنجش


هر کسی میاد یه حرف میزنه اصن معلوم نیست قراره چکار کنن اعصاب نزاشتن واسمون

----------


## Mhdmhb

> دقیقن همه کسانی که تو حیطه کنکور دفتر دستک دارن مافیان. و اون پایین مایینام قابلیت تبدیل شدن به مافیاشون رو هزاره


عضو دیدبان عدالت چرا باید ناشر باشه؟ چرا باید موسسه داشته باشع؟ تا دیروز پشت بچها بوده الان زده برا کنکور دی دستم نمیومد ولی الان محبورم کلاس بزارم تشریحی کار کنیم! ای بابا چقد دلش مهربون بوده....هیشکی به فکر کنکوریا نیس همشوک فقط دنبال جیب ماهان

----------


## pegahmht

> بنده چون دیپلم ریاضی نظام قدیم دارم و برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد در نظام جدید (دیپلم تجربی) اقدام کردم .
> روالش هم اینطوریه که با تهیه کپی دفتر امتحانات و دفتر آمار و همچنین خلاصه وضعیت آخرین سال تحصیلی یعنی دوره پیش دانشگاهی (هر سه مورد از مدرسه ای که دیپلم نظام قدیم گرفته شده تهیه میشه) که مهر و امضاء شده از طرف مدرسه باشه و با مراجعه به قسمت سنجش و ارزشیابی تحصیلی در اداره آموزش و پرورش و ارائه مدارک لازم، نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم برای پایه های دهم و یازدهم تجربی 70 واحد تطبیق خورده و برگه تطبیق جهت ثبت نام در مدرسه بزرگسالان و شرکت در امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم بمنظور اخذ دیپلم مجدد داده میشه .
> اینجا چون کلا برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام میشه، غیر از دروس نهایی که ده تا درس هست باید در امتحانات داخلی سه درس هم شرکت کرد!...


سلام
شما چرا دیپلم مجدد میخواید بگیرید ؟
اگر نظام قدیم باشید که فقط چند تا دروس تخصصی و عمومیا رو میتونید ترمیم کنید چرا دیپلم مجدد؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

تورو خدا انقدر از مشاورا و حرفای صد من یه غازشون نقل نکنین. مشاور چیکارست مگه؟ یکیه مثل من و شما منتهی شغل درست حسابی پیدا نکرده اومده از راه کنکور داره پول درمیاره. نه تصمیم گیرنده مملکته نه هیچی. الان خود وزیر و رییس مجلس هم نمیدونن چی به چیه  مشاور کیلویی چند.

----------


## Mhdmhb

> تورو خدا انقدر از مشاورا و حرفای صد من یه غازشون نقل نکنین. مشاور چیکارست مگه؟ یکیه مثل من و شما منتهی شغل درست حسابی پیدا نکرده اومده از راه کنکور داره پول درمیاره. نه تصمیم گیرنده مملکته نه هیچی. الان خود وزیر و رییس مجلس هم نمیدونن چی به چیه  مشاور کیلویی چند.


متاسفانه خود منم حتی با اینکه میدونم ۹۹ درصدشون هیچ کارن و نظرشونم برا آینده کنکوریا مهم نیس ولی درگیر یه بیماری هستیم اونم اینکه دربه در دنبال خبر لغویم که راحت شیم

----------


## saber95

> سلام
> شما چرا دیپلم مجدد میخواید بگیرید ؟
> اگر نظام قدیم باشید که فقط چند تا دروس تخصصی و عمومیا رو میتونید ترمیم کنید چرا دیپلم مجدد؟


علیک سلام؛
خُب ببینید زمانیکه من نوعی دیپلم نظام قدیم دارم و باتوجه به مصوبه ای که قراره هماهنگ با سیستم نظام جدید اجرا بشه و از طرف دیگه هم که داوطلب گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی هستم و دیپلمم غیرمرتبط(دیپلم ریاضی) هست، دیگه به هر حال راهی جز اخذ دیپلم مجدد در نظام جدید برام باقی نمیمونه .
درباره گفته تون هم خُب هنوزم که هنوزه راجع به ترمیم نمرات سال سوم یعنی دیپلم و دوره پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم همچنان ابهامات و خلاء هایی یا بهتر بگم ضعف هایی وجود داره و آموزش و پرورش فعلا نمیتونه واسه اینا امکان ترمیم بذاره و هیچ برنامه و بخشنامه ای براش نیومده (یکی از ناعدالتی های مشهود و ظالمانه مصوبه) . حتی اگه امکان ترمیم نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم و پیش دانشگاهی هم فراهم باشه، باتوجه به تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی و لزوم اخذ بالاترین حد نمره و ترمیم همه دروس باز انگار داری همون کار رو انجام میدی و با دیپلم مجدد گرفتن در حالت کلی فرقی نداره!

----------


## saeed_dal

> عضو دیدبان عدالت چرا باید ناشر باشه؟ چرا باید موسسه داشته باشع؟ تا دیروز پشت بچها بوده الان زده برا کنکور دی دستم نمیومد ولی الان محبورم کلاس بزارم تشریحی کار کنیم! ای بابا چقد دلش مهربون بوده....هیشکی به فکر کنکوریا نیس همشوک فقط دنبال جیب ماهان


دیدبان عدالت فک کنم موسسه خصوصیه اما خوب حمایت های مراجع رو نسبت ب خودش داره... خوب آقای سبطی داره خود واقعیشونشون میده و در عین حال که مصوبه الان در بیشتر احتمال های لغو اش به سر میبره کنار کشیده چون اونو بازی ندادن...
توو کانالشونم الان اصلن مهم براشون نیس با حرفاش کسی رو کامل نا امید کنه با اینکه مطمئن نیس چه اتفاقی می خواد بیافته ولی حرفای نا امید کننده رو بازنشر میده تا به اهداف شخصی خودش برسه  (البته ک آقای توکلی دایی ایشون هیچ موقع یادمون نمیره که مارو همراهی کردن)

----------


## pegahmht

> علیک سلام؛
> خُب ببینید زمانیکه من نوعی دیپلم نظام قدیم دارم و باتوجه به مصوبه ای که قراره هماهنگ با سیستم نظام جدید اجرا بشه و از طرف دیگه هم که داوطلب گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی هستم و دیپلمم غیرمرتبط(دیپلم ریاضی) هست، دیگه به هر حال راهی جز اخذ دیپلم مجدد در نظام جدید برام باقی نمیمونه .
> درباره گفته تون هم خُب هنوزم که هنوزه راجع به ترمیم نمرات سال سوم یعنی دیپلم و دوره پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم همچنان ابهامات و خلاء هایی یا بهتر بگم ضعف هایی وجود داره و آموزش و پرورش فعلا نمیتونه واسه اینا امکان ترمیم بذاره و هیچ برنامه و بخشنامه ای براش نیومده (یکی از ناعدالتی های مشهود و ظالمانه مصوبه) . حتی اگه امکان ترمیم نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم و پیش دانشگاهی هم فراهم باشه، باتوجه به تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی و لزوم اخذ بالاترین حد نمره و ترمیم همه دروس باز انگار داری همون کار رو انجام میدی و با دیپلم مجدد گرفتن در حالت کلی فرقی نداره!


نه ببینید منظورم اینه که شما که دیپلمت غیر مرتبطه  به جز  شیمی دروس تخصصی دیگه کل تراز اون درس  از کنکور برات محاسبه میشه
به طور مثال درس زیست وقتی شما امتحانشو ندادی کل تراز از کنکور محاسبه میشه
مگه اینطور نیست؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> دیدبان عدالت فک کنم موسسه خصوصیه اما خوب حمایت های مراجع رو نسبت ب خودش داره... خوب آقای سبطی داره خود واقعیشونشون میده و در عین حال که مصوبه الان در بیشتر احتمال های لغو اش به سر میبره کنار کشیده چون اونو بازی ندادن...
> توو کانالشونم الان اصلن مهم براشون نیس با حرفاش کسی رو کامل نا امید کنه با اینکه مطمئن نیس چه اتفاقی می خواد بیافته ولی حرفای نا امید کننده رو بازنشر میده تا به اهداف شخصی خودش برسه  (البته ک آقای توکلی دایی ایشون هیچ موقع یادمون نمیره که مارو همراهی کردن)


خلاصش همشون پی پولو منافع خودشونن ما بدبختارو هی اینور اونور میکشنن سازمان دیدبان اینا همش شعرو وره اگه واقعا همچین سازمانی تو واقعیت بود کار بچها به اینجا نمیکشید به فکر پول ترمیمو کتاب تشریحی اینا نبودن...اینا فقط دوس دارن دیده بشن الان بحث کنکورو گذاشته کنار گیر داده به سن فرهنگیان یکی نیس بگه حاجی تو کنکور چه کار مفیدی انجام دادی رفتی دومیش؟!

----------


## saber95

> نه ببینید منظورم اینه که شما که دیپلمت غیر مرتبطه  به جز  شیمی دروس تخصصی دیگه کل تراز اون درس  از کنکور برات محاسبه میشه
> به طور مثال درس زیست وقتی شما امتحانشو ندادی کل تراز از کنکور محاسبه میشه
> مگه اینطور نیست؟


بله؛ کاملا متوجه منظورتون شدم .
بنده هم متعاقبا در قسمت دوم صحبت هام به این اذعان داشتم که برای ترمیم نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم و پیش دانشگاهی هنوز هیچ برنامه و بخشنامه ای از طرف وزارت آموزش و پرورش نیومده و امکان ترمیم این دروس برای نظام قدیمی ها فعلا مقدور نیست!
اما براساس گفته شما اونطور که من میدونم، نمرات نهایی دروس ریاضی(حسابان) و فیزیک رشته ریاضی که بخواد دیپلم غیرمرتبط برای شرکت در کنکور تجربی باشه هم تا یه میزان مشخص موثر هستن . اینطور نیست که بگیم اینا اصلا تاثیر ندارن! ولی آره نمره درس زیست شناسی که برای دیپلم ریاضی موجود نیست، اینطوری همون تراز کل کنکور واسه این درس محاسبه میشه .
حالا گذشته از اینا خود من که واقعا تمایل دارم و حتی امیدوارم چارچوب مصوبه و تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی باتوجه به باگ های فراوان اجرایی که داره برای همین امسال اصلاح بشه و ناعدالتی های روا شده به هر حال کمتر از این مقداری باشه که مصوبه هنوز به اجرا درنیومده براش قابل تفسیر هست .
انشاالله برای همه هرچی که خیره پیش بیاد ...!

----------


## skvskv

سلام دوستان خوبین
من پشت کنکوری ام و شهریور رفتم ترمیم متاسفانه ب دلایل و مشکلاتی ک پیش اومد ... نتونستم خوب بخونم ینی میشه گف هم عجله کردم هم ی مشکلی برام پیش اومد : ( ... نمره هام افضاح شدن : عربی 18--- زبان18.5--- ادبیات19--- دینی19.5 ---- زیست17---فیزیک17.5----شیمی19.5---ریاضی20) 
ثبتنام کردنی نمیدونستم سلامت و علوم اجتماعی ام هس اینارو ثبتنام نکردم ولی احتمالا خرداد برم دیگ ترمیم اینا ... 
خلاصه(رتبه سال پیش هم 40 هزار بود)
با این نمرات مزخرف 3 رشته اصلی و فیزیو ک نمیرسونم خودمم میدونم (وضع درسیم هم متوسطه ن عالی ن بد ) دیگ ب فرهنگیان راضی شدم ی جورایی
حالا میترسم ب فرهنگیان هم نرسه : / امسال تو شهرمون تا رتبه 19 هزار منطقه3 هم اموزش ابتدایی قبول کردن(من مصاحبه رو کامل میگیرم بنداشو نگا کردم همه چی اوکیه از این بابت... هم بابام فرهنگیه هم مامانم) 
بنظرتون واقعا من کنکورم باید چ رتبه و ترازی باشه ک حداقل با تاثیر 40 درصد قطعی معدل رتبه کل زیر 20 هزار منطقه 3 بشه؟
ببخشید طولانی شد ولی بخدا اونقدری ناامیدم و استرس دارم ک اصن سرعتمم تو درس خوندن اومده پایین

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام دوستان خوبین
> من پشت کنکوری ام و شهریور رفتم ترمیم متاسفانه ب دلایل و مشکلاتی ک پیش اومد ... نتونستم خوب بخونم ینی میشه گف هم عجله کردم هم ی مشکلی برام پیش اومد : ( ... نمره هام افضاح شدن : عربی 18--- زبان18.5--- ادبیات19--- دینی19.5 ---- زیست17---فیزیک17.5----شیمی19.5---ریاضی20) 
> ثبتنام کردنی نمیدونستم سلامت و علوم اجتماعی ام هس اینارو ثبتنام نکردم ولی احتمالا خرداد برم دیگ ترمیم اینا ... 
> خلاصه(رتبه سال پیش هم 40 هزار بود)
> با این نمرات مزخرف 3 رشته اصلی و فیزیو ک نمیرسونم خودمم میدونم (وضع درسیم هم متوسطه ن عالی ن بد ) دیگ ب فرهنگیان راضی شدم ی جورایی
> حالا میترسم ب فرهنگیان هم نرسه : / امسال تو شهرمون تا رتبه 19 هزار منطقه3 هم اموزش ابتدایی قبول کردن(من مصاحبه رو کامل میگیرم بنداشو نگا کردم همه چی اوکیه از این بابت... هم بابام فرهنگیه هم مامانم) 
> بنظرتون واقعا من کنکورم باید چ رتبه و ترازی باشه ک حداقل با تاثیر 40 درصد قطعی معدل رتبه کل زیر 20 هزار منطقه 3 بشه؟
> ببخشید طولانی شد ولی بخدا اونقدری ناامیدم و استرس دارم ک اصن سرعتمم تو درس خوندن اومده پایین


فرهنگیان چیه آخه داداش گلم ، بشین بخون واسه سه تا رشته . 
یه سیب رو بندازی بالا هزارتا چرخ میخوره میاد پایین ، همونقدری که الان نباید امید داشته باشی ، همونقدر هم نباید ناامید باشی .
من اگه نمرات تو رو میگرفتم ، تا الان نصف امریکا رو فتح میکردم .
بشین محکم بخون واسه سه رشته تاپ . اون موقع که زورت رو زدی و نشد ، بشین فکر کن که حالا چیکار کنم .
من نمیفهمم چرا عزاداری میکنی واسه مشکلی که فقط احتمال بالایی می‌دی واسه‌ت پیش میاد ؟ یعنی داری میگی چون جلوم تاریکه ، میشینم همینجا و دیگه تکون نمیخورم ، یه وقت توی اون تاریکی لولو نیاد بخوره من رو ؟ 
دست بردار پسر خوب . نمیترسی پس فردا قبولی های سه رشته رو ببینی که اوضاعشون از تو بدتر بوده و به خودت کلی بد و بی‌راه بگی ؟ اون موقع آرزوته برگردی به آبان امسال .
جمعش کن توروخدا ، بشین فقط سفت و سخت بخون .

----------


## skvskv

> فرهنگیان چیه آخه داداش گلم ، بشین بخون واسه سه تا رشته . 
> یه سیب رو بندازی بالا هزارتا چرخ میخوره میاد پایین ، همونقدری که الان نباید امید داشته باشی ، همونقدر هم نباید ناامید باشی .
> من اگه نمرات تو رو میگرفتم ، تا الان نصف امریکا رو فتح میکردم .
> بشین محکم بخون واسه سه رشته تاپ . اون موقع که زورت رو زدی و نشد ، بشین فکر کن که حالا چیکار کنم .
> من نمیفهمم چرا عزاداری میکنی واسه مشکلی که فقط احتمال بالایی می‌دی واسه‌ت پیش میاد ؟ یعنی داری میگی چون جلوم تاریکه ، میشینم همینجا و دیگه تکون نمیخورم ، یه وقت توی اون تاریکی لولو نیاد بخوره من رو ؟ 
> دست بردار پسر خوب . نمیترسی پس فردا قبولی های سه رشته رو ببینی که اوضاعشون از تو بدتر بوده و به خودت کلی بد و بی‌راه بگی ؟ اون موقع آرزوته برگردی به آبان امسال .
> جمعش کن توروخدا ، بشین فقط سفت و سخت بخون .


خصوصی ی پیام دادم بهت بی زحمت چک کن وقتی تایم داشتی مرسی ...
والا من خودمم میدونم دقیقا نمره هام متوسطه ینی دو تاش بالاس دوتاش پایین هم عمومی هم اختصاصی
یکم خیلی ترسیدم از 40 درصد قطعی بخاطر همون 
هوووووووووف اه کلافه کردن این مسئولای بیشرف

----------


## گیلوا ابوت

من زنگ زدم اموزش پرورش شهرمون گفتن امکان ترمیم معدل واسه نظام قدیمیا نیست!اگر نزارن ما ترمیم کنیم باید چیکار کنیم؟رشتم تجربیه میشه تو همین رشته دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرم بعد باهاش کنکور شرکت کنم؟اگه اره میشه خرداد امتحاناشو داد؟چون ثبت نام کنکور توی بهمنه اگه خرداد دیپلم مجدد بگیرم سوابقم چجوری واسه کنکور ثبت میشه؟ 
دست دلم به درس نمیره با این بی عدالتی

----------


## NiLQwoV

> من زنگ زدم اموزش پرورش شهرمون گفتن امکان ترمیم معدل واسه نظام قدیمیا نیست!اگر نزارن ما ترمیم کنیم باید چیکار کنیم؟رشتم تجربیه میشه تو همین رشته دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرم بعد باهاش کنکور شرکت کنم؟اگه اره میشه خرداد امتحاناشو داد؟چون ثبت نام کنکور توی بهمنه اگه خرداد دیپلم مجدد بگیرم سوابقم چجوری واسه کنکور ثبت میشه؟ 
> دست دلم به درس نمیره با این بی عدالتی


نه نمیشه ولی برو دیپلم نظام جدید ریاضی بگیر با همون ثبتنام کن

----------


## S.akbari

بچه ها بنظرتون ما تجربی های نظام قدیمی بریم دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید مثلا انسانی یا ریاضی بگیریم بهتر نیست ؟اونوقت سوابقمونو با اون رشته بسنجن اصلا میشه؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> بچه ها بنظرتون ما تجربی های نظام قدیمی بریم دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید مثلا انسانی یا ریاضی بگیریم بهتر نیست ؟اونوقت سوابقمونو با اون رشته بسنجن اصلا میشه؟


والا سنجش یه بار به خود من گفته اگه سوابق تحصیلی با دیپلم مرتبط داشته باشی ما خودمون همونو اعمال میکنیم. ولی به بعضیا جور دیگه گفته ظاهرا.

----------


## pegahmht

> بله؛ کاملا متوجه منظورتون شدم .
> بنده هم متعاقبا در قسمت دوم صحبت هام به این اذعان داشتم که برای ترمیم نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم و پیش دانشگاهی هنوز هیچ برنامه و بخشنامه ای از طرف وزارت آموزش و پرورش نیومده و امکان ترمیم این دروس برای نظام قدیمی ها فعلا مقدور نیست!
> اما براساس گفته شما اونطور که من میدونم، نمرات نهایی دروس ریاضی(حسابان) و فیزیک رشته ریاضی که بخواد دیپلم غیرمرتبط برای شرکت در کنکور تجربی باشه هم تا یه میزان مشخص موثر هستن . اینطور نیست که بگیم اینا اصلا تاثیر ندارن! ولی آره نمره درس زیست شناسی که برای دیپلم ریاضی موجود نیست، اینطوری همون تراز کل کنکور واسه این درس محاسبه میشه .
> حالا گذشته از اینا خود من که واقعا تمایل دارم و حتی امیدوارم چارچوب مصوبه و تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی باتوجه به باگ های فراوان اجرایی که داره برای همین امسال اصلاح بشه و ناعدالتی های روا شده به هر حال کمتر از این مقداری باشه که مصوبه هنوز به اجرا درنیومده براش قابل تفسیر هست .
> انشاالله برای همه هرچی که خیره پیش بیاد ...!


اوکی درسته
من نمیدونستم  برای بچه های ریاضی دروس مشترک دیگه ای هم هست به جز شیمی 
در هر صورت موفق باشید

انشالا

----------


## S.akbari

یه سوالی ذهنمو مشغول کرده هر کی اطلاع داره لطفا بگه من دیپلم تجربی قدیمم اگر بخوام دیپلم انسانی نظام جدید بگیرم و بخوام با دیپلم انسانیم تو کنکور شرکت کنم چطور میشه؟

----------


## muhammadd

دوستان خبر جدیدی از لغو مصوبه ندارین؟ کسی از مسئولین حرف تازه ای توی توئیتر یا اینستا یا جای دیگه نزده؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> دوستان خبر جدیدی از لغو مصوبه ندارین؟ کسی از مسئولین حرف تازه ای توی توئیتر یا اینستا یا جای دیگه نزده؟


نخیر فقط اون افرادی که پیگیر احقاق حق داوطلبان بودن شروع کردن به برگوذار کلاس و فروش کتاب برای امتحان نهایی ویژه ترمیم !

----------


## MYDR

سلام دوستان

میخواستم تاپیک جد بزنم ولی گفتم همین جا بر تارک این تاپیک بنویسم که در راستای همون قبلی ها باشه !

شاید همه افرادی که در گیر این مصوبه بودند در این انجمن میدونند تقریبا یک سال و نیم در تلاش برای لغو این مصوبه بودم همه جوره تلاش کردم و برخی نیز همراهی کردند....

برخی هشدارها و پیش بینی های رو در اول کار داشتم که پست های ارسالی منو ببینید می بینید وضعیت امروز رو توصیف کرده بودم و در میانه و آخرای راه مشخص شد که برخی از کسانی که دوستان ما فکر میکردند اونها ناجی و قدیسه ای برای نجات و به ثمر نشستن برای لغو مصوبه است روی واقعی اونها برای همه مشخص شد و همون کسانی که به امثال من و آقا یوسف و .... ایراد می گرفتند و رای و نظر منفی میدادند به صف منتقدین پیوستن و الان شاید حرف های مارو بهتر درک می کنند.

دوستان در خصوص لغو مصوبه متاسفانه و با هزار افسوس می تونم بگم از جمع بندی های شخصی که از پیگیری های آخر وزارت آموزش و پرورش و شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و مجلسی ها قوه قضایه و... داشتم به این رسیدم که این مصوبه اجرا میشه. شاید این جمله الان باعث ناراحتی بشه ! برای من هم همین طوره ! اما صبور باشید و کل پیام رو بخونید:

حالا این اجرا شدن اگر خیلی وضعیت خونینی داشته باشه (که خواهد داشت) و مردم مطالبه گردی کنند در اون اصلاحاتی انجام میدند و اما نکته مهم اون هست که اصلاحات و مابقی ماجرا در زمین آموزش و پرورش بازی میشه و شورای انقلاب فرهنگی مبرا و یه گوشه راحت برای خودش لم داده ! 
چرا که در این بازی فوق کثیف و جنایت کارانه یک سر به سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم مربوط میشه ( که تا حالا مردم وضعیت خودشون رو در او میدونستند و میدونند چه طوری هست و مکانیزم هاش روشن و قابل اعتمادتر هست ) و یک سر دیگه بازی مربوط به وازارت آموزش و پرورش و سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی آموزش و پرورش هست که هیچ سابقه ای و بینه ای برای این موضوع نداشته و متاسفانه سهم زیادی هم بهش داده شده از 40 50 الی 60 درصد کل پذیرش داوطلب ها !

پس لطفا و لطفا :   انتظار و تلاش های خودتون رو برای عدالت خواهی روی آموزش و پرورش متمرکز کنید ! کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی باید بسازند ده ها و صدها مدلی وجود داره که براش آموزش و پرورش فکر نکرده و تا دی که هیچ تا تیرماه که وضعیت کنکور 1402  تکمیل و نهایی میشه باید همه این نمیدونم های آموزش و پرورشی نهایتا تا اسفند 1401 مشخص بشه !

چیزی که داوطلب های فعلی و آینده باید برای احیای حق خودشون اقدام کنند : اجازه ترمیم معدل بیش از حتی 10 بار ! فرآهم کردند شرایط شرکت برای تیپ نوع های مختلف داوطلب ها بر اساس سابقه اونها است که همه این ها با آموزش و پرورش هست ( حالا شاید بشه یادی کرد از گفته وزیر علوم که سختی کار به دوش آموزش و پرورش هست چون باید سابقه ایجاد کنند ) . و گرنه عزیزان دل نه دیگه مناطق محروم نه کم برخوردار نه برخوردار و...  هیچ کدوم شانس قبولی بیش از 1 بار در رشته های پر متقاضی نخواهند داشت و به راحتی از گردونه رقابت برای همیشه حذف میشند .

پس حالا که این مصوبه توسط یزیدی های آموزشی توسط بدترین جلاد ها بر ملت تحمیل شده، برای اینکه بشه با تلاش و استمرار به موفقیت رسید باید امکان معدل سازی و کسب این 40  - 50 - 60 درصد به کرات برای داوطلب ها فرآهم بشه و  این موضوع رو غافل نشید و باهم در این خصوص زودتر متحد بشیم چون اگر مثل سری های قبل هر کس بگه به فکر خودم هستم و این ها حاشیه است و از این چرندیات همین ترمیم معدل 1 بار میمونه و خیلی ها 95 درصد برای همیشه محکوم به پذیرش صرف نظر از دلخواه خودشون هستند.

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> دوستان خبر جدیدی از لغو مصوبه ندارین؟ کسی از مسئولین حرف تازه ای توی توئیتر یا اینستا یا جای دیگه نزده؟


⭕ مشروح اخبار :  :Yahoo (4): 
مهمترین خبر که خبر اول هستش رو که دوست بالاسری فرمودند .
خبر بعدی هم اینه که آقای توکلی ، که عضو مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام  :Yahoo (21):  و عضو هیئت رئیسه‌ی دیده‌بان شفافیت هم هستش ، دیروز به یه عده از بچه ها قول داده بود که طی همین یکی دو روزه ، نامه‌ای رو بنویسه و بفرسته برای آقای خامنه‌ای . 
پس فردا هم جمعه‌ست ، ایشون دیداری دارند با نماینده‌ی آقای خامنه‌ای در مورد همین موضوع .
کنکور سنتر هم همچنان از موتوری ، جنس می‌گیره و میگه به پیر به پیغمبر ، مصوبه لغوه .
آقای سبطی هم قهر قهر قهر تا روز قیامت فرمودند و هم‌زمان با چشم‌هایی اشک‌آلود ، دکمه‌ی انتشار کتاب های آمادگی برای امتحان نهایی رو زدند و بعدش هم بدون اینکه خنده‌شون بگیره ، فرمودند که برای موفقیت در امتحانات نهایی ، موسسه‌ی کاد رو تضمین میکنم و طی یه حرکت انقلابی ، پنجاه درصد تخفیف تراوش کردند روی هزینه‌های ثبت نام و گفتند که تا تخفیف تمون نشده ، بیاید ثبت نام کنید دختر ها و پسرهای نازنین سرزمینم .
آقای نادری رفته توی غار . آقای امرائی داره واسه خواب زمستونی آماده می‌شه .
یه گل پسری هم شیطونیش گرفته ، شکایت کرده به دیوان عدالت .
بچه های گروه کنش گری ژوتیز هم منتظرند انقلاب بشه تا مصوبه لغو بشه .
یکشنبه هم دفترچه های ثبت نام میاد .

----------


## MYDR

> ⭕ مشروح اخبار : 
> مهمترین خبر که خبر اول هستش رو که دوست بالاسری فرمودند .
> خبر بعدی هم اینه که آقای توکلی ، که عضو مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام  و عضو هیئت رئیسه‌ی دیده‌بان شفافیت هم هستش ، دیروز به یه عده از بچه ها قول داده بود که طی همین یکی دو روزه ، نامه‌ای رو بنویسه و بفرسته برای آقای خامنه‌ای . 
> پس فردا هم جمعه‌ست ، ایشون دیداری دارند با نماینده‌ی آقای خامنه‌ای در مورد همین موضوع .
> کنکور سنتر هم همچنان از موتوری ، جنس می‌گیره و میگه به پیر به پیغمبر ، مصوبه لغوه .
> آقای سبطی هم قهر قهر قهر تا روز قیامت فرمودند و هم‌زمان با چشم‌هایی اشک‌آلود ، دکمه‌ی انتشار کتاب های آمادگی برای امتحان نهایی رو زدند و بعدش هم بدون اینکه خنده‌شون بگیره ، فرمودند که برای موفقیت در امتحانات نهایی ، موسسه‌ی کاد رو تضمین میکنم و طی یه حرکت انقلابی ، پنجاه درصد تخفیف تراوش کردند روی هزینه‌های ثبت نام و گفتند که تا تخفیف تمون نشده ، بیاید ثبت نام کنید دختر ها و پسرهای نازنین سرزمینم .
> آقای نادری رفته توی غار . آقای امرائی داره واسه خواب زمستونی آماده می‌شه .
> یه گل پسری هم شیطونیش گرفته ، شکایت کرده به دیوان عدالت .
> بچه های گروه کنش گری ژوتیز هم منتظرند انقلاب بشه تا مصوبه لغو بشه .
> یکشنبه هم دفترچه های ثبت نام میاد .



خواهرم، این ش.ا.ف ..... تر از این حرفها است و من خوش بین نیستم که بخواد تغییری صورت بگیره ! ( اگر بازم بعضی ها نیان بگن که فاز منفی دادم و از این چرندیات ) .
  یادتون هست افزایش قیمت بنزین که کل ملت رو نابود کرد !  چه طور شده بود ؟ گفتن سرا قوا امضا زدند و من هم حمایت میکنم ! به خاطر همین یکم بعید هست و تا بخواد این وضعیت برسه سنگ بنا و تخم نجس این مصوبه در وضعیت آموزشی و کنکور از طریق ثبت نام دی ماه کاشته میشه !  بعدش میخواد چه طور بشه ؟ و چه سرو سامانی بخواد داده بشه؟ به خاطر همین به این موضوع ورود پیدا نمی کنند.
توکلی کجا این حرف رو زده ؟
پسرک که هیچ باید حالاحالا بره و بیاد بعدش چه رای بیاره چه رای نیاره رسوایی براش میمونه .
 این سبطی رو هم خوب تعریف کردی ! واقعا ً که همین طوری هست !  ان شاءالله برای ایشون یک تاپیک میزنم اگر حوصله ام بشه!

----------


## Mhdmhb

لغو بشه مث همون سال خودشون به جمع بندی میرسن تاثیر قطعی ینی فاجعه لغو میکنن نمیدونم این دیدار داره اون نامه نوشته دیگه خود من باور نمیکنم اینا همش برا دیده شدنه....دو روز دیگه دفترچه میادد هیچی معلوم نیس فقط تو کل مصوبه مصاحبه رو خوب انجام میدادن!

----------


## Elnaz07

> خواهرم، این ش.ا.ف ..... تر از این حرفها است و من خوش بین نیستم که بخواد تغییری صورت بگیره ! ( اگر بازم بعضی ها نیان بگن که فاز منفی دادم و از این چرندیات ) .
>   یادتون هست افزایش قیمت بنزین که کل ملت رو نابود کرد !  چه طور شده بود ؟ گفتن سرا قوا امضا زدند و من هم حمایت میکنم ! به خاطر همین یکم بعید هست و تا بخواد این وضعیت برسه سنگ بنا و تخم نجس این مصوبه در وضعیت آموزشی و کنکور از طریق ثبت نام دی ماه کاشته میشه !  بعدش میخواد چه طور بشه ؟ و چه سرو سامانی بخواد داده بشه؟ به خاطر همین به این موضوع ورود پیدا نمی کنند.
> توکلی کجا این حرف رو زده ؟
> پسرک که هیچ باید حالاحالا بره و بیاد بعدش چه رای بیاره چه رای نیاره رسوایی براش میمونه .
>  این سبطی رو هم خوب تعریف کردی ! واقعا ً که همین طوری هست !  ان شاءالله برای ایشون یک تاپیک میزنم اگر حوصله ام بشه!


با چیز هایی که شما فرمودید فکر میکنم نظام قدیم کلا سوخت شد هیچ شانسی نداره ،اینا احتمال زیاد نهایی هم ۵ نمرش حداقل خیلی خیلی سخت طرح کنن تا نتونی نمره کامل بگیری با وجود یکبار ترمیم هم یعنی از رقابت خارج میشی قبل از اینکه به کنکور برسی

----------


## Mhdmhb

> با چیز هایی که شما فرمودید فکر میکنم نظام قدیم کلا سوخ شد هیچ شانسی نداره ،اینا احتمال زیاد نهایی هم ۵ نمرش حداقل خیلی خیلی سخت طرح کنن تا نتونی نمره کامل بگیری با وجود یکبار ترمیم هم یعنی از رقابت خارج میشی قبل از اینکه به کنکور برسی


من ترمیم نکردم تا حالا ولی اونایی که ترمیم کردن از نظر من مطمئن باش برخلاف مصاحبشون باز فرصت میدن چون ندن خلاف قانونیه که خودشون نوشتن که به راحتی هم مطمئن باشید میشه مصوبه رو باطل کرد

----------


## MYDR

> لغو بشه مث همون سال خودشون به جمع بندی میرسن تاثیر قطعی ینی فاجعه لغو میکنن نمیدونم این دیدار داره اون نامه نوشته دیگه خود من باور نمیکنم اینا همش برا دیده شدنه....دو روز دیگه دفترچه میادد هیچی معلوم نیس فقط تو کل مصوبه مصاحبه رو خوب انجام میدادن!


مو ضوع همین هست، تاثیر قطعی برای من و شما و داوطلب ها یعنی فاجعه ! برای یه سری پست فطرت یعنی قدرت یعنی پول های میلیاردی یعنی سود یعنی منفعت ! یه چیزی رو هم بگم این دوره و سیستم آقایون باهم در یک راستا بسته شده است !
یه مثال بزنم ؟  مگر قرار نبود وزیر صمت استیضاح بشه ؟  چند بار و چقدر طول کشید ؟ نشد تا این سری ! گفتن استیضاح ! بعدش چی گفتند؟ گفتند مهلت خواستند و مهلت دادیم !  حالا شما فکر کن یه چیزی که همه نظام اونو امضا کرده رئیس جمهور رئیس مجلس رئیس قوه قضایه !  و هر چی هم گفتیم و عده ای هم گفتند آقایون به کتفشون هم حساب نکردند ! و جالب اینه یه سری ها که مدام داد و فریاد میکردند در جلسه چهارشنبه حضور پیدا کردند بعدش کر و لال شدند و دست به سینه یه جا نشسته اند !
   لغو که هرگز نمیشه دیگه به نظر من (که هر زمانی بشه برای من جشن ) !  مگر اینکه یک سری تغییرات توش صورت بگیره ! و بیشترین تغییرات هم همین زهر ماری ترمیم معدل هست که باید بیشتر از 10 بار باشه که فعلا روی 1 بارش داره میزان. شما و امثال همه دوستانی که تفکر این چنینی دارند : این طوری در نظر بگیرید همه تغییرات و تلاش ها و یک سری اتفاقات صورت بگیره که یه سری بی خرد آخر قبول کنند که این مصوبه لغو بشه !  1 درصد اگر لغو نشه و این کار صورت نگیره تنها چیزی که باقی میمونه این ترمیم کوفتی معدل هست ! پس الان که موضوع لغو رو دیگه همه پیگری کردند و همه جوره پیش رفته مابقیش دست خدا است ما داوطلب ها به فکر گیر و گور آموزش و پرورش باشیم که بتونیم کارمون رو پیش ببریم و بیش از این قربانی نشیم .

----------


## Mhdmhb

> مو ضوع همین هست، تاثیر قطعی برای من و شما و داوطلب ها یعنی فاجعه ! برای یه سری پست فطرت یعنی قدرت یعنی پول های میلیاردی یعنی سود یعنی منفعت ! یه چیزی رو هم بگم این دوره و سیستم آقایون باهم در یک راستا بسته شده است !
> یه مثال بزنم ؟  مگر قرار نبود وزیر صمت استیضاح بشه ؟  چند بار و چقدر طول کشید ؟ نشد تا این سری ! گفتن استیضاح ! بعدش چی گفتند؟ گفتند مهلت خواستند و مهلت دادیم !  حالا شما فکر کن یه چیزی که همه نظام اونو امضا کرده رئیس جمهور رئیس مجلس رئیس قوه قضایه !  و هر چی هم گفتیم و عده ای هم گفتند آقایون به کتفشون هم حساب نکردند ! و جالب اینه یه سری ها که مدام داد و فریاد میکردند در جلسه چهارشنبه حضور پیدا کردند بعدش کر و لال شدند و دست به سینه یه جا نشسته اند !
>    لغو که هرگز نمیشه دیگه به نظر من (که هر زمانی بشه برای من جشن ) !  مگر اینکه یک سری تغییرات توش صورت بگیره ! و بیشترین تغییرات هم همین زهر ماری ترمیم معدل هست که باید بیشتر از 10 بار باشه که فعلا روی 1 بارش داره میزان. شما و امثال همه دوستانی که تفکر این چنینی دارند : این طوری در نظر بگیرید همه تغییرات و تلاش ها و یک سری اتفاقات صورت بگیره که یه سری بی خرد آخر قبول کنند که این مصوبه لغو بشه !  1 درصد اگر لغو نشه و این کار صورت نگیره تنها چیزی که باقی میمونه این ترمیم کوفتی معدل هست ! پس الان که موضوع لغو رو دیگه همه پیگری کردند و همه جوره پیش رفته مابقیش دست خدا است ما داوطلب ها به فکر گیر و گور آموزش و پرورش باشیم که بتونیم کارمون رو پیش ببریم و بیش از این قربانی نشیم .


کاملا صحیح میگین این کنکورو باید بگذرونیم تموم شه بره واقعا دیگه داره گندش درمیاد البته ن تنها کنکور گند همه چی دراومده واقعا یه تغییر بزرگ تو این خراب شده نیازه نه تنها کنکوریا بلکه همه دیگه امیدی به تغییرو اصلاح ندارن مثالشم همین مصوبه هس این همه پیگیری اینا آخرش چیشد هیچی پوچ! بله تنها راهش اینه الان معدلو حلش کنیم
راه دیگه ای نمونده فقط خدا به خیر کنه نهایی این همه تقلب تراز گیری که معلوم نیس چی میشه هوففف...

----------


## ddd555

سلام من رفتم مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرم بعد به آقایی که مسئول بود گفتم که میخوام ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم تجربی شرکت کنم سریع جواب داد نظام قدیما دیگه ترمیم ندارن بعد گفتم من چه باید بکنم گفت بیا سوابق پیش دانشگاهیات رو پاک میکنم بعد میگم مدرک پیش نداری بعد میتونی بیای دیپلم جدید توی تجربی بگیری بعد گفت کاری میکنم نصفو دی امتحان بدی درسها رو و نصفو خرداد

----------


## Mhdmhb

> سلام من رفتم مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرم بعد به آقایی که مسئول بود گفتم که میخوام ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم تجربی شرکت کنم سریع جواب داد نظام قدیما دیگه ترمیم ندارن بعد گفتم من چه باید بکنم گفت بیا سوابق پیش دانشگاهیات رو پاک میکنم بعد میگم مدرک پیش نداری بعد میتونی بیای دیپلم جدید توی تجربی بگیری بعد گفت کاری میکنم نصفو دی امتحان بدی درسها رو و نصفو خرداد


واقعیت مملکت پول بده سابقه جناییی هم داشته باشی پاک میکنیم چه برسه به سابقه تحصیلی! اول رفیق از حرفاش مطمئن شو بعدش اون چیزی که فرمودن بنده اولین باره شنیدم

----------


## Elnaz07

‏"میخوامش ولی شدنی نیست"یکی از غمگین ترین جمله های چهار کلمه ایِ دنیاست! 
امیدوارم همتون موفق باشید  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## ddd555

این آقای که مسئول ترمیم معدل بود یه طوری مطمئن حرف میزد می‌گفت تو ثبت نام کنکورت هم بزن دیپلم 633

----------


## S.akbari

اگر دیپلمتجربی نظام قدیم باشیم بخوابیم جدید یه رشته دیگه رو بگیریم تاثیر سوابق واسه ما چطور میشه اونوقت؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> اگر دیپلمتجربی نظام قدیم باشیم بخوابیم جدید یه رشته دیگه رو بگیریم تاثیر سوابق واسه ما چطور میشه اونوقت؟


فقط عمومیا حساب میشه طبق چیزی که گفتن

----------


## S.akbari

> فقط عمومیا حساب میشه طبق چیزی که گفتن


یعنی منی که تجربی قدیمم البته بعد ۸۴ مثلا برم انسانی جدید دیپلم بگیرم واسه منم فقط عمومیا حساب میشه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> یعنی منی که تجربی قدیمم بعد ۸۴ مثلا برم انسانی جدید دیپلم بگیرم واسه منم فقط عمومیا حساب میشه


بله فقط عمومیا

----------


## S.akbari

> بله فقط عمومیا


اینکه من نظام قدیم  بعد ۸۴ دیپلم 
گرفتم هم همینطور؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> اینکه من نظام قدیم  بعد ۸۴ دیپلم 
> گرفتم هم همینطور؟


بله اگه دیپلمتون غیر مرتبط باشه فقط عمومیا لحاظ میشه

----------


## S.akbari

> بله اگه دیپلمتون غیر مرتبط باشه فقط عمومیا لحاظ میشه


پس برم دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیرم فکر کنم بهتر باشه واسه شرایط من

----------


## Mhdmhb

> پس برم دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیرم فکر کنم بهتر باشه واسه شرایط من


عجله نکنید صب کنید کامل آیین نامه بیاد از نظر خیلیا و من دیپلم غیز مرتبط کاملا به ضرر داوطلبه اسیر حواشی و حرفای اینو اون نشید!!

----------


## S.akbari

> عجله نکنید صب کنید کامل آیین نامه بیاد از نظر خیلیا و من دیپلم غیز مرتبط کاملا به ضرر داوطلبه اسیر حواشی و حرفای اینو اون نشید!!


واسه شرایط من بهتره چون چند سالی از درس دور بودم و تو تشریحی دروس محاسبتی رو نمیتونم نمره عالی بگیرم تو این زمان کوتاه پس حفظیات انسانی برای دیپلم مجدد بهتره شما چرا میگید بده؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> واسه شرایط من بهتره چون چند سالی از درس دور بودم و تو تشریحی دروس محاسبتی رو نمیتونم نمره عالی بگیرم تو این زمان کوتاه پس حفظیات انسانی برای دیپلم مجدد بهتره


هر طور صلاح میدونید ولی باز یکمم صبر کنید برا دی حتما آیین نامه بیاد بعدش ترمیم برید همه ماها منتظریم هیشکی بیخیال نیس

----------


## S.akbari

> هر طور صلاح میدونید ولی باز یکمم صبر کنید برا دی حتما آیین نامه بیاد بعدش ترمیم برید همه ماها منتظریم هیشکی بیخیال نیس


اینکه بعد از گذشت این همه وقت هنوز تکلیف مارو روشن نکردن خیلی عصبیم میکنه اصلا نمیدونن باید با نظام قدیما چیکار کنن در حالی که باید خیلی زودتر تکلیف ما معلوم میشد چون معدل زمان ما اهمیت نداشت الان یکباره دارای اهمیت شده

----------


## S.akbari

> 4 روز ثبت نامه کنکوره دی هست مثلا
> و هنوز بلاتکلیفیم
> واقعا خسته نباشن


شما هم نظام قدیمی ؟تجربی؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> اینکه بعد از گذشت این همه وقت هنوز تکلیف مارو روشن نکردن خیلی عصبیم میکنه اصلا نمیدونن باید با نظام قدیما چیکار کنن در حالی که باید خیلی زودتر تکلیف ما معلوم میشد چون معدل زمان ما اهمیت نداشت الان یکباره دارای اهمیت شده


تکلیف چی معلومه ما دومیش باشیم یه مملکت بی ص.حب که بی قانونی ناعدالتی از همه جاش میباره فقط ما نیستیم

----------


## S.akbari

> بله نظام قدیم تجربی سال97


دقیقا مث من من که میخوام اگه بشه دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیرم تا شاید تاثیر قطعی بهم آسیب نزنه

----------


## salim7174

سلام من فارغ التحصیل سال 96 رشته تجربی هستم
معدل دیپلمم 14.5 هستش و معدل پیش 13
اگه بخوام ترمیم کنم باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟
برای دیلم مجدد ریاضی کدوم درس ها رو باید امتحان بدم؟
بعد اینکه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم میتونم رشته تجربی کنکور بدم؟
کلا بخ نفعه که دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم؟ یا همون تجربی بگیرم؟

----------


## S.akbari

> سلام من فارغ التحصیل سال 96 رشته تجربی هستم
> معدل دیپلمم 14.5 هستش و معدل پیش 13
> اگه بخوام ترمیم کنم باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟
> برای دیلم مجدد ریاضی کدوم درس ها رو باید امتحان بدم؟
> بعد اینکه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم میتونم رشته تجربی کنکور بدم؟
> کلا بخ نفعه که دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم؟ یا همون تجربی بگیرم؟


سلام شما شرایط خودتونو بسنجین و طبق اون تصمیم گیری کنید چون شرایط بچه ها با هم متفاوته مثلا یه نفر این توان رو در خودش میبینه که بعد از سال ها دوباره بشینه واسه نمره ۲۰ ریاضی و شیمی و زیست و فیزیک بخونه یکی هم مثل من تصمیم میگیره از یه راه دیگه بره شما طبق شرایط خودتون تصمیم گیری کنید البته که هنوز تکلیف هممون مشخص نیست

----------


## S.akbari

> کنکور دادن یا ندادن من وابسته به این مصوبه هست اگه قرار باشه این مصوبه اجرا بشه ، من یکی درسو کنار میذارم و میرم دنبال یه مسیر دیگه.
> میخواستم با دیپلم انسانی کنکور ریاضی بدم ولی اگه قرار به اجرای این مصوبه باشه ، ظاهرا بهتره آرزو هامو چال کنم
> چند ماهِ که اخبارو پیگیری میکنم تا بلکه خبر لغو این مصوبه رو بشنوم ولی هنوز چشم انتظار موندم
> فعلا تنها چیزی که امیدوارم نگه داشته ، اینه که هیچ مسئولی درباره نتیجه اون جلسه کارگروه ۱۰ نفره به طور رسمی حرف نزده یا لااقل من چیزی نشنیدم


شما نباید احساساتی بشین نباید چیزی مانع رسیدن به آرزوهاتون بشه شما که میخواید با دیپلم غیر مرتبط کنکور بدین تا اونجایی که میدونم با دیپلم غیر مرتبط دروس مشترک فقط تو کنکور اثر گذارن مثل عمومی ها پس اوضاع برای شخص شما اونقدرام بد نیست

----------


## MYDR

> با چیز هایی که شما فرمودید فکر میکنم نظام قدیم کلا سوخت شد هیچ شانسی نداره ،اینا احتمال زیاد نهایی هم ۵ نمرش حداقل خیلی خیلی سخت طرح کنن تا نتونی نمره کامل بگیری با وجود یکبار ترمیم هم یعنی از رقابت خارج میشی قبل از اینکه به کنکور برسی


دیگه این ها میخواستن مثلا کنکور رو حذف کنند !  الان مثلا 15 درصد ظرفیت پذیرش ها پر متقاضی هست ! میگن ما کارگر و تکنسین و سایر موارد نیاز کشور رو هم میخواهیم ! مردم بند کردن به این چیزا ماهم دستشون رو این طوری قطع میکنیم ! 
یادآوری هم کنم زمان انتخابات ریاست جمهوری بعضی ها هم بودند که می گفتن ما کنکور رو میخواهیم حذف کنیم و الان هم دنبال این هستند که همش بگند ما شعارهای انتخاباتیمون رو عمل کردیم و کنکور رو حذف کردیم !

 اما برای ترمیم معدل و ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی باید انجام بشه ! این پول مفت و تاحقی هست که داره به سمت آموزش و پرورش سرازیر میشه ولی لقمه انقدر بزرگ هست فعلا نمی تونه قورتش بده ! کم کم بچه های درگیر این وضعیت هم بیشتر میشند ! الان ما داریم پیش پیش غم های که باید بکشیم رو می کشیم ! زمانی که جمعیت بیشتر بشه سنجش و آموزش و پرورش رو مردم میترکونند الان وایستادن ببیند چه طور میشه وقتی ببیند با این وضعیت دارند خاکشون میکنند اون موقع بیدار میشند.

----------


## MYDR

بدون شرح :


*نظر وزیر آموزش‌وپرورش درباره حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور سراسری*وزیر آموزش‌وپرورش با اشاره به  تغییرات کنکور سراسری از سال آینده به دنبال ابلاغ مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب  فرهنگی و حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور گفت: دروس عمومی از کنکور حذف شده‌اند،  ولی از پایه دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم حذف نشده‌اند و به صورت تشریحی در قالب  امتحانات نهایی، سنجیده می‌شوند.                                  
*یوسف نوری در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا*، در این باره اظهار  کرد: معتقدم نظام پذیرش دانشگاهی باید خودش برای خودش بیندیشد. آموزش و  پرورش کار خودش را انجام می‌دهد و آموزش عالی باید خودش از میان  دانش‌آموزان انتخاب کند؛ در دنیا هم اینگونه است.
    وی افزود: اکنون در ایران کنکور در قالب سوالات چهارگزینه‌ای برگزار  می‌شود، اما در کشورهای دیگر سوالات صرفا چهارگزینه‌ای طراحی نمی‌شوند.
*کنکور، عاملی برای انحراف نظام آموزشی*        وزیر آموزش‌وپرورش با بیان اینکه کنکور، عاملی برای انحراف نظام  آموزشی از مسیر اصلی خودش است گفت: دانش‌آموز باید بتواند خودش را در برابر  فرصت‌های یادگیری قرار دهد. در مجموع لازم است تغییراتی در روند برگزاری  کنکور ایجاد شود. تمرکز بر روی کنکور خوب نیست.
    نوری ادامه داد: به نظر مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، مصوبه‌ای است  که خوبی‌هایی برای دانش آموز دارد. اینکه دانش آموز به بخشی از سوالات به  صورت تشریحی در قالب امتحانات نهایی پاسخ می‌دهد یعنی یک لایه عمیق‌تر ورود  کرده است. آزمون‌ها تشریحی و استاندارد شده‌اند که امسال برای خارج از  کشور به صورت نمونه انجام دادیم و تصحیح الکترونیکی از سوی مصححین انجام  شد. چون می‌دانستیم مصوبه از سال آینده اجرا می‌شود، این کار را به صورت  آزمایشی انجام دادیم.
*سنجش دروس عمومی در قالب امتحانات نهایی*        وی درباره حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور سراسری نیز گفت: دروس عمومی از  کنکور حذف شده‌اند ولی از پایه دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم حذف نشده‌اند و به  صورت تشریحی در قالب امتحانات نهایی، سنجیده می‌شوند. نمی‌توان دروس عمومی  را صرفا در قالب آزمون‌های چهارگزینه‌ای مورد ارزیابی و سنجش قرار داد.  نمی‌خواهم بگویم آزمون چهارگزینه‌ای را به طور کامل رد می‌کنم، اما سوالات  تشریحی در لایه "تفهیم" قرار می‌گیرد.
    وزیر آموزش‌وپرورش افزود: سوالات چهارگزینه‌ای عموما در لایه "دانشی"  قرار دارد و در آنجا  کمتر می‌توان تربیت حرفه‌ای را دنبال کرد و یا کارهای  این چنینی انجام داد. پاسخ به سوالات تشریحی در دروسی چون ادبیات، چندین  جزء دارد و ردیف کردن این کلمات خودش به قدرت استنتاج نیاز دارد و آزمون  تشریحی استنتاجی‌تر است.
*وضعیت دانش‌آموزان ما در آزمون‌های جهانی تیمز و پرلز خوب نیست* *تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور قطعی است*        نوری با اشاره به اینکه وضعیت دانش‌آموزان ما در آزمون‌های جهانی تیمز  و پرلز خوب نیست گفت: دانش‌آموزان ما اهل استنتاج نیستند. آزمون تشریحی  قدرت استنتاج را در بچه‌های ما بالا می‌برد و حسنش این است که تاثیر سوابق  تحصیلی، قطعی است و از سال آینده هم شروع خواهد شد.




https://www.isna.ir/news/14010804024...B3%D8%B1%DB%8C

----------


## TheChernobyl

> واقعیت مملکت پول بده سابقه جناییی هم داشته باشی پاک میکنیم چه برسه به سابقه تحصیلی!������ اول رفیق از حرفاش مطمئن شو بعدش اون چیزی که فرمودن بنده اولین باره شنیدم


ن داداش داره درست میگه رفیق منم دقیقن همین راهو رفته همین حرفارم شنیده
فقط یک ملیونو پنجاه خرج مدرسه بزرگسالان کرد صدم آموزش پرورش ک گفتم رفته تو پاچت با تعجب نگا میکرد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## TheChernobyl

> بدون شرح : 
> 
> ♦️تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور قطعی است


دیگه اعصابی نزاشتن برای کنکوریا
باید بریزی زیر پستو خبرو هر جا بودن بگی ب کافم 
هر سال شاهد بودم نزاشتن کنکوری راحت بشینه درسشو بخونه
کسی ک قبول میشه توی سال کنکورش خدای صبر بوده انصافن

----------


## MYDR

دوستان خبری که در سه تا پست بالاتر قرار دادم رو با حرف دیروزم که گفتم با مسئولی صحبت کردم کنار هم قرار بدید ! این که اون شخص گفته بود آقا این ها کنکور رو انداختن روی دوش آموزش و پرورش و کنکور برای کی هست ؟ برای دانشگاه ها و اموزش عالی و به ما آموزش و پرورش ربطی نداره !!!
حالا امروز وزیر چی گفت ؟
این یعنی این که اموزش و پرورش میگه تاثیر قطعی شده و یا هر چیز دیگه ای !  من کار خودم رو به نسبت وظیفه ای که دارم انجام میدم ! هر کس دانشجو میخواد خودش وارد عمل بشه !  اون طرح شورای انقلاب فرهنگی که دانشگاه ها پذیرش داشته باشند مطرح میشه و کم کم میاد روی کار ( که این رو هم در همین تاپیک اعلام کردم مثل آمریکا و اروپا ولی با چقدر اختلاف و حق خوری ) ، و این حرف وزیر آموزش و پرورش هم کم کم داره ترسناک میشه که ترمیم همون یکبار بیشتر نمیشه !  چون آموزش و پرورش یعنی امتحان دانش آموز ! و ترمیم هم یکبار !  دیگه این که شما میخواهید 40 50 60 درصد از توش دربیارید برای کنکور و... به ما ربطی نداره !!!


دوستان به حرفهام فکر کنید و برای حق ترمیم اقدام کنید همین الان ! که این طوری دیگه همه نابود میشیم نظام قدیمی و جدید و سال دوازدهمی و یازدهمی و دهمی هم نداره ! کافیه که در یکی از این سال ها شما نمره تحصیلیت خوب نشده باشه مثلا معدلت شده باشه 20  19  18  !  خدا حافظ رشته های پرمتقاضی برای همیشه نه در رقابت بلکه از لحاظ شرایطی که چیدن نمیتونی ترمیم کنی ! و این که سابقه کنکور رو هم 2 سال نگه میدارند خیلی وحشت ناک تر میشه و چیزی ریست نمیشه !  مدام به دور تر کردن بچه ها منجر میشه.

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ن داداش داره درست میگه رفیق منم دقیقن همین راهو رفته همین حرفارم شنیده
> فقط یک ملیونو پنجاه خرج مدرسه بزرگسالان کرد صدم آموزش پرورش ک گفتم رفته تو پاچت با تعجب نگا میکرد


نمیدونم رفیق ولی این راه ریسکه آخرش معلوم نیس تو کنکور تاثیر خوب بزاره یا بد

----------


## TheChernobyl

> نمیدونم رفیق ولی این راه ریسکه آخرش معلوم نیس تو کنکور تاثیر خوب بزاره یا بد


والا منم بیخیال ترمیمو این داستانام حوصله ی بچه مدرسه ای شدنو ندارم 
از کجا معلوم تو خرج بریم عمومیم بخونیم سخت طرح نکنن نمرمون از اونیم ک هست افتضاحتر نشه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> والا منم بیخیال ترمیمو این داستانام حوصله ی بچه مدرسه ای شدنو ندارم 
> از کجا معلوم تو خرج بریم عمومیم بخونیم سخت طرح نکنن نمرمون از اونیم ک هست افتضاحتر نشه


بببینید اگه رتبه خوب میخوای حتما باید ترمیم رفت اما با دیپلم مجدد غیر مرتبط موافق نیستم

----------


## TheChernobyl

> بببینید اگه رتبه خوب میخوای حتما باید ترمیم رفت اما با دیپلم مجدد غیر مرتبط موافق نیستم


رتبه خوب میخام ولی حوصله ترمیم نی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mhdmhb

> رتبه خوب میخام ولی حوصله ترمیم نی


قانع شدم

----------


## Elnaz07

> رتبه خوب میخام ولی حوصله ترمیم نی


منم دقیقا اعصاب ترمیم کردن ندارم اونم با این وضعیت مبهمش

----------


## ali_12

> عجله نکنید صب کنید کامل آیین نامه بیاد از نظر خیلیا و من دیپلم غیز مرتبط کاملا به ضرر داوطلبه اسیر حواشی و حرفای اینو اون نشید!!


چرا به ضرره؟
خوب عمومی ها اگر نمره بالا بگیره و اختصاصی ها هم 100 درصد نمره کنکور حساب میشه.تازه من از بعضی ها شنیدم میگه تراز بالاتر میره اگر 100 درصد نمره کنکور باشه

----------


## pegahmht

> چرا به ضرره؟
> خوب عمومی ها اگر نمره بالا بگیره و اختصاصی ها هم 100 درصد نمره کنکور حساب میشه.تازه من از بعضی ها شنیدم میگه تراز بالاتر میره اگر 100 درصد نمره کنکور باشه


این سوال منم هست؟
از چه نظر به ضرره؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

هرسال کنکورو یه جوری برگزار میکنن که سال اولیا ضرر نکنن یادتون بلشه نمیانن کسی که معدلش بیسته با کسی که سابقه نداره یکی بگیرن چرت پرت های سبطی که میگه اونایی که سابقه ندارن به نفعشونرو بیخیال....ترازو خبر ندارم اگه بر حسب ترازدهی حساب کنن ولی کسی که نهاییش مثلا نمره ۱۹ زیستو ۵۰ زده با کسی که فقط زیستو ۵۰ زده یکی میگیرن؟؟مطمئن باشید بخوایید ضرر نکنید شرایطتتونو با دوازدهمیا یکسان در نظر بگیریدالبته هرکس برا خودش تصمیم میگیره این نظر منه نظر بقیه دوستانم محترمه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> هرسال کنکورو یه جوری برگزار میکنن که سال اولیا ضرر نکنن یادتون بلشه نمیانن کسی که معدلش بیسته با کسی که سابقه نداره یکی بگیرن چرت پرت های سبطی که میگه اونایی که سابقه ندارن به نفعشونرو بیخیال....ترازو خبر ندارم اگه بر حسب ترازدهی حساب کنن ولی کسی که نهاییش مثلا نمره ۱۹ زیستو ۵۰ زده با کسی که فقط زیستو ۵۰ زده یکی میگیرن؟؟مطمئن باشید بخوایید ضرر نکنید شرایطتتونو با دوازدهمیا یکسان در نظر بگیریدالبته هرکس برا خودش تصمیم میگیره این نظر منه نظر بقیه دوستانم محترمه


تا الان که همیشه اینطور بوده و اونایی که سابقه نداشتن در صورتی که حتما درصدای کنکورشون بالا بوده باشه مثلا 80 اینا بوده باشه از کسی که سابقه با نمره 20 داشتن جلوتر بودن. 
40% از کنکور رو سوابق تشکیل میده. سوابقی که در صورت کسب نمره 20 بازهم نمیتونی تراز کاملش رو بگیری. در بعضی موارد اگر میانگین نمرات بالا باشه نمره 20 حتی ترازش 8500 از 10000 هم نمیشه. 
ولی کسی که سابقه نداره برای تراز کلش 100% کنکور ملاکه. حالا این وسط اگر کسی که سابقه نداره درصدهای کنکورش خیلی پایین باشن قطعا به ضررشه (چون اگه نمره 10 رو در سابقه داشت  میتونست یه ترازی از اون 40% بگیره) ولی اگه کسی درصدای کنکورش خیلی بالا باشن نسبت به نمره های 20 هم جلوتر افتاده. 
هیچ راهی هم برای جلوگیری از این وضع وجود نداره. 
در مورد دیپلم غیرمرتبط هم تا حدودی در درس های تخصصی وضع همینه البته با شدت  کم

----------


## Mhdmhb

> تا الان که همیشه اینطور بوده و اونایی که سابقه نداشتن در صورتی که حتما درصدای کنکورشون بالا بوده باشه مثلا 80 اینا بوده باشه از کسی که سابقه با نمره 20 داشتن جلوتر بودن. 
> 40% از کنکور رو سوابق تشکیل میده. سوابقی که در صورت کسب نمره 20 بازهم نمیتونی تراز کاملش رو بگیری. در بعضی موارد اگر میانگین نمرات بالا باشه نمره 20 حتی ترازش 8500 از 10000 هم نمیشه. 
> ولی کسی که سابقه نداره برای تراز کلش 100% کنکور ملاکه. حالا این وسط اگر کسی که سابقه نداره درصدهای کنکورش خیلی پایین باشن قطعا به ضررشه (چون اگه نمره 10 رو در سابقه داشت  میتونست یه ترازی از اون 40% بگیره) ولی اگه کسی درصدای کنکورش خیلی بالا باشن نسبت به نمره های 20 هم جلوتر افتاده. 
> هیچ راهی هم برای جلوگیری از این وضع وجود نداره. 
> در مورد دیپلم غیرمرتبط هم تا حدودی در درس های تخصصی وضع همینه البته با شدت  کم


نظر شمام محترمه ولی به ریسکش نمی ارزه که بریم دیپلم غیر مرتبط بگیریم....درصد ۸۰ هم تو تخصصیا اگه واقع بین باشیم به راحتی به دست نمیاد

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> نظر شمام محترمه ولی به ریسکش نمی ارزه که بریم دیپلم غیر مرتبط بگیریم....درصد ۸۰ هم تو تخصصیا اگه واقع بین باشیم به راحتی به دست نمیاد


دیپلم غیرمرتبط زیاد هم باعث دور زدن نمیشه. تازه سال های 93 تا 95 من یادمه سنجش خودش کدسوابقت رو تغیر میداد و دیپلم مرتبطت رو جاگزین میکرد. ممکنه کلی زحمت بکشی آخرش بی فایده

----------


## Mhdmhb

> دیپلم غیرمرتبط زیاد هم باعث دور زدن نمیشه. تازه سال های 93 تا 95 من یادمه سنجش خودش کدسوابقت رو تغیر میداد و دیپلم مرتبطت رو جاگزین میکرد. ممکنه کلی زحمت بکشی آخرش بی فایده


بله شاید یکم اونایی که اصلا سابقه ندارن سود کنن اونان تعدادشون اونقد نیس که تاثیر زیادی رو رتبها بزاره

----------


## MYDR

خوب یک سری ریپ بزنم که جامع باشه :




> چرا به ضرره؟
> خوب عمومی ها اگر نمره بالا بگیره و اختصاصی ها هم 100 درصد نمره کنکور حساب میشه.تازه من از بعضی ها شنیدم میگه تراز بالاتر میره اگر 100 درصد نمره کنکور باشه


در این خصوص قبلا مفصل بحث کردیم و آنالیز داشتیم !  این کسانی که این حرف ها رو به شما میزنند به کنکور سال 93 94  استناد میکنند که در اون شرایط با این وضعیت فعلی متفاوت هست ! در حقیقت اون سال یک پایلوت از این مصوبه شوم بوده و در این رویکرد به طوری مرموزانه اون ایراداتی که مطرح بوده رو پوشش دادند !  وگرنه اونهای که مثلا جلسه گذاشته اند از این چیزا بی خبر نبودند و همه چیز رو ریز به ریز در اوردند و یک سناریوهای چیدن برای یک سری از اهداف که عقل جن هم بهش نمیرسند و اگر فکر کنیم که این ها این مشکلات رو نمی دونستند و ندیدن کاملا اشتباه هست ! اون ها دقیقا همین مشکلات رو خواسته اند و میخواهند !




> عجله نکنید صب کنید کامل آیین نامه بیاد از نظر خیلیا و من دیپلم غیز مرتبط کاملا به ضرر داوطلبه اسیر حواشی و حرفای اینو اون نشید!!


دقیقا !  با اومدن دفترچه و ثبت نام اولیه یک سری چیزا مشخص تر میشه .




> هرسال کنکورو یه جوری برگزار میکنن که سال اولیا ضرر نکنن یادتون بلشه نمیانن کسی که معدلش بیسته با کسی که سابقه نداره یکی بگیرن چرت پرت های سبطی که میگه اونایی که سابقه ندارن به نفعشونرو بیخیال....ترازو خبر ندارم اگه بر حسب ترازدهی حساب کنن ولی کسی که نهاییش مثلا نمره ۱۹ زیستو ۵۰ زده با کسی که فقط زیستو ۵۰ زده یکی میگیرن؟؟مطمئن باشید بخوایید ضرر نکنید شرایطتتونو با دوازدهمیا یکسان در نظر بگیریدالبته هرکس برا خودش تصمیم میگیره این نظر منه نظر بقیه دوستانم محترمه


دقیقا همین طوره ! سبطی یک شانتاز بازی کرد و یک فیلم وسط کشید که خودش رو سفید کنه و بقیه بچه ها رو به جون هم بندازه !
 سازمان سنجش به اندازه کافی متخصص برای آمار سازی و دیتا سازی داره که به راحتی یه جوری سوالات و این ترازها رو ست میکنه که حتی ظالمانه باشه مدت ها کسی نفهمه! به این فکر کنید ! اصلا بحث معدل و نظام قدیم و نظام جدید مطرح نباشه ! فرض رو این طوری میگیریم اصلا همه شرکت کننده ها اولین بار هست که کنکور میدن و کنکور برای اولین بار در کشور ایران اجرا می شود، حفظ این دیتا و آمار برای قیاس اعتبار تا 2 سال آینده رو چه طور میخواد تراز کنه ؟ چه طور میخواد نرمالیزشین کنه ؟ پس یک غلطی میخواد بکنه که به شدت زیر میکروسکوپ های داوطلب ها هست یه سری موارد رو رعایت میکنه پس از این حالت سامانه های مالیاتی سخت تر و پیچیده تر نیست و کارشون رو پیش میبرند ! حالا این سابقه دار و سابقه ندار دیگه چیزی نیست که ما داریم وقتمون و انرژیمون رو هدر میدیم !
اونهای که سابقه ندارند باید سابقه بسازند  اگر عرضه و هنر دارند اونهای که دیپلم دارند میگیرند و مشمول سابقه تحصیلی هستند عرضه و هنر به خرج بدند که ترمیم خوبی انجام بدن و یا امتحان نهایی همین امسال خودشون رو خوب سپری کنند !    موضوع اصلی این هست که در این موضوع اصلی که باید در کار معامله بشه : بحث صرف زمان هست !  یک زمان صرف کردن برای کاشت و برداشت !    وگرنه مابقیش هیچ فرقی نداره !
که  این ها فرعیاتی هست که با دامن زدن امثال بطی شانتاژ می کنند که عده ای بازم با نگرانی چشم به دست های کمک رسان و یاری رسان این ها داشته باشند که  ..... !




> تا الان که همیشه اینطور بوده و اونایی که سابقه نداشتن در صورتی که حتما درصدای کنکورشون بالا بوده باشه مثلا 80 اینا بوده باشه از کسی که سابقه با نمره 20 داشتن جلوتر بودن. 40% از کنکور رو سوابق تشکیل میده. سوابقی که در صورت کسب نمره 20 بازهم نمیتونی تراز کاملش رو بگیری. در بعضی موارد اگر میانگین نمرات بالا باشه نمره 20 حتی ترازش 8500 از 10000 هم نمیشه. 
> ولی کسی که سابقه نداره برای تراز کلش 100% کنکور ملاکه. حالا این وسط اگر کسی که سابقه نداره درصدهای کنکورش خیلی پایین باشن قطعا به ضررشه (چون اگه نمره 10 رو در سابقه داشت  میتونست یه ترازی از اون 40% بگیره) ولی اگه کسی درصدای کنکورش خیلی بالا باشن نسبت به نمره های 20 هم جلوتر افتاده. 
> هیچ راهی هم برای جلوگیری از این وضع وجود نداره. 
> در مورد دیپلم غیرمرتبط هم تا حدودی در درس های تخصصی وضع همینه البته با شدت  کم


به نظر من این تحلیل های که از اطلاعات وشرایط گذشته است نمی تونه درست باشه.
  سوالات مدرسه رو قیاس کنید با سوالات کنکور و میزان درصدی که شما اونو 100 اعلام کردید به همون میزان طرفی که سابقه نداره باید اونو از کسی که سابقه داره برای خودش کسب کنه ! وقتی طرف به 20 مدرسه میرسه شما تعداد سوالات کنکور برای اعمال همون معیار برای همون میزان درصد در کل سوالات اعمال کنید تا تعداد سوالات کسی که سابقه دار در جیب خودش آماده دارد نست به کسی که سابقه نداره جلوتر هست !  حالا سوالات شیمی و زیست و ریاضی این مدت که تخیلی و کاریزما شدن رو در نطر بگیرد و با سس پور عباس گفته قراره  سوالات رو اکسپند کنند بهش اضافه کنید !  این رو در کل سوالات تخصصی ببینید به این معنی که اگر کسی داره تخصصی سابقه تحصیلی می سازه که 20 بگیره با نرم سوالاتی روبرو هست که بهش می تونه برسه چرا ؟ چون آموزش و پرورش میگه کار من این طور کنکوری بودن برای گلچین کردن و تراز کردن نیست و نمراتش به احتمال بسیار بالا در همون رنج 20 میمونه ( با صحبت های وزیر امروز  و اینکه سوالات 98 تا حالا نظام جدیدی ها هم از معیار 20 بوده )  حالا داوطلب بدون سابقه باید اون درصدهای که نداره رو بگرده و در سوالات کنکور جدید جست و جو کنه که بتونه بهشون جواب بده (با کنکور قبلی حدود 30 سوال بیشتر ) که تازه جبران کنه و اگر که نه حتما سوالات درهم و برهم تر هم میشه اصلا شاید بهشون نرسه ! 
پس از این بابت که سازمان سنجش همین الان خیلی ها رو ول داده باشه  بگه بیا قربونت این امتیاز توی جیب داوطلب اشتباه هست ! خصوصا این که سازمان سنجش این طوری فکر میکنه آقا همین الان چندین هزار معدل بیست از سال های قبل دارم و حدود 70 هزار نفری 19 تا 20 که باید با 60 درصد باقی مونده این ها رو تراز کنم چه برسه به سایر داوطلب های که اضافه هم میشند !  کنکور دی ماه که مخصوص همینا است ! اصلا بحث ما بدون سابقه ها و ترمیم معدلی ها و.... ها نیست که !  قطعا کسی که سابقه می سازه روی موج کنکور سوار هست و راحت تر با این قوانین چرتی که این آقایون بی سواد وضع می کنند سوار بر کار هست ! و کمیتش نمیلگنه ! و از طرفی همین سال دوازدهمی ها اگر پشت کنکور بمونند باید برای سال یازدهم و اگر بازم بمونند برای دهم هم سابقه بسازند که دقیقا بعد از یک سال سرو کله امتحان نهایی یازدهم هم پیدا میشه به گفته این زارعی ! مهم ترین مهم ترین موردی که این بین وجود داره بحث زمان هست ولاغیر !

همه این ها رو به نظرم بی خیالش ! کسی که اصلا همین الان معدل 20 هست،بحث تراز و.... همه این ها یه طرف خیلی مهم نیست ! چون کسی که میخواد سابقه بسازه خرداد هم میتونه بسازه ! یه گلی به سر خودش میزنه آخر سر !   الان مهم تر از همه اجاز ه ترمیم بیش تر از 1 بار و 10 بار هست !  وگرنه مابقی دردش خوردن داره و انقدر خودتون رو عذاب ندید دفترچه میاد کنکور دی ماه میاد معلوم میشه این ها چه طور میشه .

----------


## علی۲

یعنی آخر نتونستیم لغوش کنیم

----------


## S.akbari

> خوب یک سری ریپ بزنم که جامع باشه :
> 
> 
> 
> در این خصوص قبلا مفصل بحث کردیم و آنالیز داشتیم !  این کسانی که این حرف ها رو به شما میزنند به کنکور سال 93 94  استناد میکنند که در اون شرایط با این وضعیت فعلی متفاوت هست ! در حقیقت اون سال یک پایلوت از این مصوبه شوم بوده و در این رویکرد به طوری مرموزانه اون ایراداتی که مطرح بوده رو پوشش دادند !  وگرنه اونهای که مثلا جلسه گذاشته اند از این چیزا بی خبر نبودند و همه چیز رو ریز به ریز در اوردند و یک سناریوهای چیدن برای یک سری از اهداف که عقل جن هم بهش نمیرسند و اگر فکر کنیم که این ها این مشکلات رو نمی دونستند و ندیدن کاملا اشتباه هست ! اون ها دقیقا همین مشکلات رو خواسته اند و میخواهند !
> 
> 
> دقیقا !  با اومدن دفترچه و ثبت نام اولیه یک سری چیزا مشخص تر میشه .
> 
> ...


منظورتون از کسی که برای خودش سابقه می سازه چیه؟ مثلا دلم نظام قدیم یه رشته بیاد دیپلم نظام جدید یه رشته دیگه رو بگیره و با دیپلم جدید رشته غیر متناظر کنکور بده چطور میشه؟

----------


## Barca

> خوب یک سری ریپ بزنم که جامع باشه :
> 
> 
> 
> در این خصوص قبلا مفصل بحث کردیم و آنالیز داشتیم !  این کسانی که این حرف ها رو به شما میزنند به کنکور سال 93 94  استناد میکنند که در اون شرایط با این وضعیت فعلی متفاوت هست ! در حقیقت اون سال یک پایلوت از این مصوبه شوم بوده و در این رویکرد به طوری مرموزانه اون ایراداتی که مطرح بوده رو پوشش دادند !  وگرنه اونهای که مثلا جلسه گذاشته اند از این چیزا بی خبر نبودند و همه چیز رو ریز به ریز در اوردند و یک سناریوهای چیدن برای یک سری از اهداف که عقل جن هم بهش نمیرسند و اگر فکر کنیم که این ها این مشکلات رو نمی دونستند و ندیدن کاملا اشتباه هست ! اون ها دقیقا همین مشکلات رو خواسته اند و میخواهند !
> 
> 
> دقیقا !  با اومدن دفترچه و ثبت نام اولیه یک سری چیزا مشخص تر میشه .
> 
> ...


الان پیش دانشگاهی رو ترمیم نمیدن و ده درصد هم اعمال میشه اونو چی کنیم ؟‍♀️

----------


## sea

معلوم نشد کسی که مثلا سال93دیپلم گرفته میتونه ترمیم کنه یانه

----------


## sea

> الان پیش دانشگاهی رو ترمیم نمیدن و ده درصد هم اعمال میشه اونو چی کنیم ؟������‍♀️


مصوبه مثل یه شلنگ پرسوراخه هر سوراخش رومیگیری اب از هزار جایی دیگه میزنه بیرون://///

----------


## NiLQwoV

> مصوبه مثل یه شلنگ پرسوراخه هر سوراخش رومیگیری اب از هزار جایی دیگه میزنه بیرون://///


یاد تام و جری افتادم الان وضعیت مصوبه مثل با،سن تامه وقتی میوفتاد دنبال جری و یهو شلپ میوفتاد رو یه عالمه سوزن ما هم نقش جری رو داریم و در حال فرار از تام

----------


## Barca

> مصوبه مثل یه شلنگ پرسوراخه هر سوراخش رومیگیری اب از هزار جایی دیگه میزنه بیرون://///


واقعا گاهی فکر کردن به اینکه رقابتمون اصلا عادلانه نیست ادم رو دلسرد میکنه از تلاش . امکانش هست برای ۴۰۳ لغو شه ؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

> واقعا گاهی فکر کردن به اینکه رقابتمون اصلا عادلانه نیست ادم رو دلسرد میکنه از تلاش . امکانش هست برای ۴۰۳ لغو شه ؟


برای اون موقع گفتن ۵۰درصد میشه تاثیر معدل

----------


## Barca

> مصوبه مثل یه شلنگ پرسوراخه هر سوراخش رومیگیری اب از هزار جایی دیگه میزنه بیرون://///


واقعا گاهی فکر کردن به اینکه رقابتمون اصلا عادلانه نیست ادم رو دلسرد میکنه از تلاش . امکانش هست برای ۴۰۳ لغو شه ؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> خوب یک سری ریپ بزنم که جامع باشه :
> 
> 
> 
> در این خصوص قبلا مفصل بحث کردیم و آنالیز داشتیم !  این کسانی که این حرف ها رو به شما میزنند به کنکور سال 93 94  استناد میکنند که در اون شرایط با این وضعیت فعلی متفاوت هست ! در حقیقت اون سال یک پایلوت از این مصوبه شوم بوده و در این رویکرد به طوری مرموزانه اون ایراداتی که مطرح بوده رو پوشش دادند !  وگرنه اونهای که مثلا جلسه گذاشته اند از این چیزا بی خبر نبودند و همه چیز رو ریز به ریز در اوردند و یک سناریوهای چیدن برای یک سری از اهداف که عقل جن هم بهش نمیرسند و اگر فکر کنیم که این ها این مشکلات رو نمی دونستند و ندیدن کاملا اشتباه هست ! اون ها دقیقا همین مشکلات رو خواسته اند و میخواهند !
> 
> 
> دقیقا !  با اومدن دفترچه و ثبت نام اولیه یک سری چیزا مشخص تر میشه .
> 
> ...


ممنون از توضیح کامل و بی نقص....البته یکمم که نگران ده بار ترمیمید باید این امکانو بدن ندن مصوبه لغوه مطمئن باشید

----------


## Mhdmhb

> مصوبه مثل یه شلنگ پرسوراخه هر سوراخش رومیگیری اب از هزار جایی دیگه میزنه بیرون://///


واقعن زدین به هدف

----------


## Mhdmhb

اتفاقات روزم نشون میده آخرین چیزی که بهش فکر میکنن کنکوره الان الویتشون زنده موندنشونه پس زیاد پیگیر این نباشید چرا اصلا به کنکوریا نمیپردازن از نظر منم مث اونی که تو وزارت آموزش پرورش  بود گف بهم حالا حالا اخبار منفی درباره ترمیم کنکور نمیاد بیرون!!

----------


## pegahmht

> خوب یک سری ریپ بزنم که جامع باشه :
> 
> 
> 
> در این خصوص قبلا مفصل بحث کردیم و آنالیز داشتیم !  این کسانی که این حرف ها رو به شما میزنند به کنکور سال 93 94  استناد میکنند که در اون شرایط با این وضعیت فعلی متفاوت هست ! در حقیقت اون سال یک پایلوت از این مصوبه شوم بوده و در این رویکرد به طوری مرموزانه اون ایراداتی که مطرح بوده رو پوشش دادند !  وگرنه اونهای که مثلا جلسه گذاشته اند از این چیزا بی خبر نبودند و همه چیز رو ریز به ریز در اوردند و یک سناریوهای چیدن برای یک سری از اهداف که عقل جن هم بهش نمیرسند و اگر فکر کنیم که این ها این مشکلات رو نمی دونستند و ندیدن کاملا اشتباه هست ! اون ها دقیقا همین مشکلات رو خواسته اند و میخواهند !
> 
> 
> دقیقا !  با اومدن دفترچه و ثبت نام اولیه یک سری چیزا مشخص تر میشه .
> 
> ...


ببینید اینکه شما میگید کسی  که نمره ۲۰ داره از کسی که اون ۲۰ رو نداره و این سهم رو باید از کنکورش بگیره به همین علت جلوتره  به نظرم اشتباست 
تحلیل شما ، یه تحلیل ساده ست که اینو قطعا امثال سبطی هم میتونن داشته باشن ، در نگاه اول به این قضیه اینطور به نظر میاد که شما میگید ولی کمی پیچیده تره به خاطر همین میگن  به نفعه کسی هست که سابقه نداره...
بله فرق هست بین داوطلبی که زیست رو با سابقه نمره ۱۹و  درصد ۵۰ میزنه با داوطلبی که بدون سابقه زیست رو درصد ۵۰ میزنه 
ولی شما دارید فقط  این دو رو باهم مقایسه میکنید نه همه داوطلبین رو
طبق فرمول که من نمیدونم چیه  جوری ترازبندی میشه که تراز اون داوطلب نمره ۱۹ با درصد ۵۰ میاد پایین یعنی چی؟ یعنی  درصد ۵۰ ش مثلا میاد رو ۴۰ به خاطر نمره ۱۹
اما اونی که ۵۰ بدون سابقه ست همون ۵۰ میمونه
علت فرمولی هست که در ترازبندی استفاده میشه 
(اعداد هیچ ارزش آماری نداره من برای اینکه یه مثال گل درشت بزنم استفاده کردم)
در ضمن این که کنکور ۴۰۲ بااین مصوبه جدیدش فرق داشته باشه با کنکور ۹۳-۹۴  یه امر بدیهیه اما این تیکه تفاوت بدون سابقه دار با سابقه دار  همونه واز همون فرمول قبلی تبعیت میکنه فرمول جدیدی براش نمیذارن 
البته این موضوع نگران کننده نیست که بخواد زیاد راجع بش بحث بشه
مگه این دسته از دواطلبین چند درصد کل داوطلبین کنکور رو تشکیل میدن!

----------


## Mhdmhb

عشق مصاحبه مستر پورعباس باز اومد حرفای گذشته رو مرور کرد رفت درباره کنکور دی امسال هیچی نگف اصلا فقط گف سالی دوبار رابین هود ۸۰۰ تا متقلبو گرفته داره افتخار میکنه حاجی بیا پایین ۸۰۰ تا رو گرفتی ولی چندبرابر اونو نگرفتی الان دارن پزشکی میخونن به ریش منو تهم میخندن

----------


## Mhdmhb

https://www.irna.ir/news/84923877/%D...8C%D9%85%D9%87

----------


## NiLQwoV

الان همشون دارن به ریشمون می‌خندن از متقلب های کنکور تا آبدارچی سنجش و نماینده مجلس و رئیس جمهور و....

----------


## Mhdmhb

> الان همشون دارن به ریشمون می‌خندن از متقلب های کنکور تا آبدارچی سنجش و نماینده مجلس و رئیس جمهور و....


یه سر به بیرون بزنی میبینی سحر نزدیک است بگذار تا میتوانند بخندن شاید فردایی برسد برای عزایشان!!

----------


## Saiedeh

> عشق مصاحبه مستر پورعباس باز اومد حرفای گذشته رو مرور کرد رفت درباره کنکور دی امسال هیچی نگف اصلا فقط گف سالی دوبار رابین هود ۸۰۰ تا متقلبو گرفته داره افتخار میکنه حاجی بیا پایین ۸۰۰ تا رو گرفتی ولی چندبرابر اونو نگرفتی الان دارن پزشکی میخونن به ریش منو تهم میخندن


تا الان وایسادم که مطمئن شم اجرا میشه یا نه که انگاری میشه .
پس باید شنبه برم ثبت نام ترمیم معدل  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mhdmhb

> تا الان وایسادم که مطمئن شم اجرا میشه یا نه که انگاری میشه .
> پس باید شنبه برم ثبت نام ترمیم معدل


اولا صلاح هرکیو خودش بهتر میدونه دوما از نظر من منتظر بمونید اول آیین نامه بیاد ثالثا دعا کنید وضع کف خیابون اینجوری بمونه مطمئن باشید کل تغییرات کنکور لغوه البته نظر شخصی من و بعضی از عالمان کنکوره!

----------


## Mhdmhb

فوری:دو روز مانده به برگزاری امتحانات gre subject امتحانات لغو شد دلیلشم گفتن عدم رسیدن محمولهاره حاجی مام باورکردیم طبق چیزی که پیش بینی میشد وضع مملکت اینجوری بمونه خبری از کنکور دی اینا نیست!!
https://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=7&id=8034

----------


## Saiedeh

> اولا صلاح هرکیو خودش بهتر میدونه دوما از نظر من منتظر بمونید اول آیین نامه بیاد ثالثا دعا کنید وضع کف خیابون اینجوری بمونه مطمئن باشید کل تغییرات کنکور لغوه البته نظر شخصی من و بعضی از عالمان کنکوره!


دیگه هفته دوم آبانه .
ثبت نام ترمیم دی تو تهران تا ۱۲ فروردین هست :/
ثبت نام کنکور دی از ۸ آبان شروع میشه .
احتمال لغو پایینه .
فقط امیدوارم حق ترمیم چندبار بشه .

----------


## NiLQwoV

> فوری:دو روز مانده به برگزاری امتحانات gre subject امتحانات لغو شد دلیلشم گفتن عدم رسیدن محموله������اره حاجی مام باورکردیم طبق چیزی که پیش بینی میشد وضع مملکت اینجوری بمونه خبری از کنکور دی اینا نیست!!
> https://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=7&id=8034


برگهایمان ریخت

----------


## MYDR

> ببینید اینکه شما میگید کسی  که نمره ۲۰ داره از کسی که اون ۲۰ رو نداره و این سهم رو باید از کنکورش بگیره به همین علت جلوتره  به نظرم اشتباست 
> تحلیل شما ، یه تحلیل ساده ست که اینو قطعا امثال سبطی هم میتونن داشته باشن ، در نگاه اول به این قضیه اینطور به نظر میاد که شما میگید ولی کمی پیچیده تره به خاطر همین میگن  به نفعه کسی هست که سابقه نداره...


من هیچ چیزی از سبطی رو قبول ندارم و خط مشی و خط کش مقایسه ایشون نیست !   این که سبطی چی میگه و چه چیزی رو به دیگران دیکته می کنه رو خودش و اون دیگران میدونند !
تحلیل من چه ساده چه مافوق حرفه ای تحلیلی هست که منطقی هست ! هر چیزی که به منطق نزدیک تر باشه عقل اونو بهتر می پذیره !  البته این تحلیل نظر شخصی من هست و هر کسی در پذیرش و رد اون قطعا مختار و آزاد هست!   
   و نکته مهم در تولید سابقه تحصیلی و نداشتن سابقه تحصیلی من این رو نگفتم که کسی که سابقه داره از کسی که نداره جلوتره به این مفهوم !  این رو گفتم که هر کدوم باید هزینه ای رو بدن ! کسی که سابقه می سازه یک هزینه و کسی که سابقه نداره یک هزینه ! کسی که سابقه می سازه بر اساس موارد موجود هزینه کمتری نسبت به کسی که سابقه نداره میپردازه !  هزینه منظور زمان انرژی هست بحث مالیش که سر دراز تری داره مثلا کسی که الان در مدرسه هست از امکانات آموزشی همون مقدرای که هست هم استفاده میکنه ولی کسی که خارج از مدرسه است هیچ سیستم آموزشی نداره مگر اینکه خودش از 0 تا 100 رو متقبل بشه و... !




> ببینید اینکه شما میگید کسی  که نمره ۲۰ داره از  کسی که اون ۲۰ رو نداره و این سهم رو باید از کنکورش بگیره به همین علت  جلوتره  به نظرم اشتباست 
> تحلیل شما ، یه تحلیل ساده ست که اینو قطعا امثال سبطی هم میتونن داشته  باشن ، در نگاه اول به این قضیه اینطور به نظر میاد که شما میگید ولی کمی  پیچیده تره به خاطر همین میگن  به نفعه کسی هست که سابقه نداره...
> بله فرق هست بین داوطلبی که زیست رو با سابقه نمره ۱۹و  درصد ۵۰ میزنه با داوطلبی که بدون سابقه زیست رو درصد ۵۰ میزنه 
> ولی شما دارید فقط  این دو رو باهم مقایسه میکنید نه همه داوطلبین رو
> طبق فرمول که من نمیدونم چیه  جوری ترازبندی میشه که تراز اون داوطلب نمره  ۱۹ با درصد ۵۰ میاد پایین یعنی چی؟ یعنی  درصد ۵۰ ش مثلا میاد رو ۴۰ به  خاطر نمره ۱۹
> اما اونی که ۵۰ بدون سابقه ست همون ۵۰ میمونه
> علت فرمولی هست که در ترازبندی استفاده میشه 
> (اعداد هیچ ارزش آماری نداره من برای اینکه یه مثال گل درشت بزنم استفاده کردم)
> در ضمن این که کنکور ۴۰۲ بااین مصوبه جدیدش فرق داشته باشه با کنکور ۹۳-۹۴   یه امر بدیهیه اما این تیکه تفاوت بدون سابقه دار با سابقه دار  همونه واز  همون فرمول قبلی تبعیت میکنه فرمول جدیدی براش نمیذارن 
> ...


مثال شما اشتباه داره ! قیاس اشتباهی صورت گرفته !
   یک مفوم بزرگ اینجا وجود داره !  اون این هست که تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی !   خوب این رو متاسفانه هم مسئولین اون و هم افرادی که شما از اونها یاد میکنید بد برای ملت جا انداختن ؟

 تاثیر قطعی معدل !    خوب این تاثیر قطعی معدل در پذیرش یعنی این که آقا شما بچه ها نمره های مدرستون در پذیرش نهایی شما تاثیر داره !  حالا قبلا تا قبل از این آیین نامه شورای سنجش و پذیرش همه فکر میکردیم مثبت و منفی میشه که منفی بزنه مثبت ها رو خراب کنه !  ولی وقتی آیین نامه سنجش و پذیرش اومد ! مشخص شد که سهم و درصد  سوابق تحصیلی مهم هست نه اثر مثبت و منفی !  به خاطر همین هست که 40 درصد رو تقسیم کردند به 26   و 14 !   و کسانی که درصد سابقه تحصیلی دارند به همون میزان امتیازش رو میگرند و کسانی که ندارند باید برند عمومی ها رو بسازند !  امتیازی که از این بخش نمیگیرند رو باید از طریق کنکور برای خودشون کسب کنند !
 مثالتون رو براتون توضیح میدم :   بله فرق هست کسی که زیست 19 داره و درصد 50 کنکور !   (  این رو هم بگم که این قیاس شما از حالت بنیادین هم اشتباه هست چرا چون که وقتی میگن درصد تخصصی  14 هست :  یعنی فیزیک ریاضی شیمی زیست ! ( برای تجربی )  و باید نسبت به ضریب هر درس و نقش اون در ساخته شدن این 14 درصد حساب کنید و میزان کنکور رو بدست بیارید که حالا اصلا وارد این نمی شیم ).
میگیم مثال شما رو پیش می ریم :
کسی که سابقه دارد  زیست 19   کنکور میزند 50 !  
کسی که سابقه ندارد :  زیست  0    کنکور میزند 50 !

خوب حالا درصد کلی بسازید !   ( در آیین نامه هم گفته شده که از سوابق و کنکور تراز و نمره کل نهایی بدست می آید دیگه ) : 
 کسی که سابقه دارد  نمره کل :      69  
کسی که سابقه ندارد :   نمره کل :  50

از دیدگاه دیگه کسی که مدرسه 20 گرفته 40 درصد رو راحت تر ( بحث هزینه ای که اشاره کردم ) برای خودش ذخیره کرده و قرار نیست به همه سوالات کنکور جواب بده که رتبه بهتری کسب کنه ولی کسی که سابقه نداره باید بتونه به سوالات بیشتر و درست جواب بده که بتونه اون اختلاف رو جبران کنه !  در حقیقت اینکه میگن معدل اختلاف رتبه ایجاد میکنه درسته ولی اون کسی که معدل داره رتبه اش گارانتی تر شده است تا اونی که رتبه نداره چون در سوالات سرنوشت ساز کنکور که در سال های گذشته هم نوع و درصد جواب دادن به هر سوال تراز و رتبه رو جابجا میکرده ، اگر به سوالی جواب نده نسبت به کسی که سابقه ای نداره کمتر رتبه اش پرت میشه پایین !

اینی که من گفتم یک مورد کلی بود ! اتفاقا همه داوطلب ها رو در بر میگره !  این تاثیر قعطی معدل رو با این دیدگاهی که سنجش و پذیرش مشخصش کرده نگاه کنید !   تو ظرف در نظر بگیرید : کسی که سابقه دارد ! از ظرف 40 درصد جامی براش پر میشه ! و کسی که سابقه ندارد ظرفش خالی هست !   حالا در کنکور 60 درصد !  هر دو 60 می شوند !  چه کسی پذیرفته است ؟ کسی که سابقه داشته ! 
یه مثال ریز تر :   اونهای که سابقه ندارد باید سابقه عمومی بسازند:  میرند امتحان نهایی عمومی میدن  26 درصد رو میگیرند ( در این که بحثی نیست امتحان نهایی دادند ) ولی تخصصی ندارند برای نمره نهایی اعمال بشه: به میزان 14 درصد رو ندارند :   حالا کسی که سابقه تحصیلی داره : پس این 14 درصد رو هم در ظرف خودش داره ! حالا هر دو کنکور میدن !  هر دو حتی تا مرز 46 درصد از میزان کل 60 درصد باقی مونده پا به پای هم بیاند بازم اونی که سابقه تحصیلی داره شانس بالاتری داره ! 
یک مثال دیگه: مثال راحت تر که شاید این طوری موضوع مشخص تر بشه :  میگیم 60 درصد کنکور ( یعنی اینکه به همه درس ها به همه سوالات جواب درست بدیم و 100 بزنیم) حالا کسی که سابقه داره لازم نیست همه رو 100 بزنه !  14 درصد روش از قبل داره !  یعنی تا مرز 86 درصد اومده ! و 14 درصد دیگه اش میشه سابقه تحصیلش میشه 100 !  حالا کسی که سابقه تحصیلی نداره باید خودش رو بکشه که همه درس ها رو 100 بزنه ! در امار گذشته ما در بین 600 الی 800 هزار نفر شرکت کنند چند نفر داشتیم که ریاضی فیزیک شیمی زیست رو 100  زده باشند ؟! 
( مثال بالایی برای بیان منظورم بود دیگه حساب و کتابش رو انجام ندادم این رو هم اینجا توضیح بدم که این 100ی که گفتم باید مبنا ساخته بشه براش !   100 - > 60  ، 14 درصد از 100  و... ) 
حالا کنکوری که قراره 700 800 هزار نفر رو مرتب کنه که اعلام کردند گسترده تر و عمیق تر هم میشه !  اونهای که سابقه ندارند میگن آقا ما میریم کنکور میزنیم خوب بسم الله برید بزنید !  اونهای هم که سابقه دار هستند که نخوابیدن ! اونها هم میرند کارشون رو می کنند! اونهای هم که میگن آقا این بدون سابقه دارها الان جلوتر هستند وضعیت خودشون رو نمی بینید که راحت 40 درصد رو میتونند راحت تر بگیرند از یه امتحان نهایی 20 نمره ای که آموزش و پرورش هم گفته وضعیت کنکور به من ربطی نداره تا جای که وزیر گفته خود دانشگاه خودش فکری برای خودش بکنه !
متاسفانه قیاس های که برخی مشاور نماها و کسانی مثل سبطی که میخواستند با لج و لجبازی و ضایع شدن اون ها که هیچ قدرتی نداشتن و هیچ کاره بودنشون مشخص شده، یک چیزی رو این طوری مطرح کردند بله شما نظام قدیمی ها حق بچه های نظام جدیدی ها رو میخورید حتی ناخواسته و این تقصیر شما نیست !  خثیفانه تر و چرت تر از این حرف حرف دیگه ای نبود !  کسی که بعدش مدام فروش کتاب های خودش و فیلم اساتید موسسه خودش و کلاس های موسسه خودش رو تبلیغ کرده و الان بچه های که بهش خواهش میکنند کمکون کنید رو میگه وزیر آموزش و پروش  عاملی و... جهت اطلاع !  یعنی دیگه بچه ها به من نگید بخ این ها برید بگید ! من دیگه هیچ کاره ام ! اصلا کاری به این موضوع ندارم ! باید زودتر کتاب امتحان نهاییم رو بدم بیرون و... !!!  توسط چنین افرادی توی ذهن بچه ها ریختن و اونها رو مریض تر کردند !

اتفاقا در پایان صحبت که میگید مگر این افراد چند نفر هستند : بله درسته حق با شما است ! این ها در شرایط فعلی خیلی کم هستند و اصلا تهدید محسوب نمیشند و مگر از این ها چقدر هستند که بخواند بیان و در کنکور به درصد بسیار بالای از سوالات جواب بدن این های هم که اگر درصد بالای کنکور بزنند قطعا اگر امتحان نهایی هم بدن سوالات رو تکه و پاره میکنند و راحت تر اون 20 رو میگیرند و این برای خود بچه های نظام جدید و دوازدهمی که بدتر هم میشه ! چون اون ها هم سابقه دار میشند دیگه و کامل و همپا با اونها مقایسه میشند !

و از دیدگاه دیگه : این بدون سابقه های فعلی که تعدادشون هم زیاد نیست خیلی هاشون تا بخوان برسند به ماجرا ، کنکور اومده تموم شده ! اما اما  همین نظام جدیدی های که الان 98 به بعد و تا 1402 فقط امتحان نهای سال دوازدهم دادند : برای کنکور 1403 به بعد باید سابقه یازدهم داشته باشند  که ندارند و بی زحمت باید برند بگیرند !   مثل همین الان عمومی نهایی بدن دوباره ! تخصصی ها رو ندند! دقیقا همین حرفهای که به نظام قدیمی ها فعلی زده میشه مشمول اونها هم میشه ! سال بدترش سال دهم هم بهش اضافه میشه ! پس یکی دو سال دیگه   این بخش از جامعه کنکوری که الان بهش نظام قدیمی اطلاق میشه نظام جدیدهای فراوانی داره ! پس هر چی اتفاق بیوفته برای خود نظام جدیدی ها هم هست و شانتاز بازی برخی عقده ای و مریض نباید داوطلب ها رو از مسیر اصلی دور کنه !

* حالا همه این ها به کنار ! برای شخص خود من اصلا مهم نیست ! اصلا نظام قدیمی بهش رتبه 1 بدن به نظام جدیدی طلای کنکور بدن !  این ها اصلا مهم نیست ! مهم یک الی دو سال دیگه است که بیشتر ما شاید به اون چیزی که میخواستیم نرسیده باشیم ( خدا نکنه ) اون موقع همه ما رو سر بریدند و نمی تونیم دیگه کاری کنیم ! 
اقا من یه رتبه ضعیف کسب کردم، من امتحان نهاییم خوب نشده، من قبلا ترمیم کردم ! باید بتونم خودم رو ارتقا بدم یا نه ! اصلا من همین الان نهایی دوازدهمم رو خراب کردم ! چرا باید یه بار بتونم ترمیم شرکت کنم ؟ این طوری که استرسش منو میکشه ! چرا راه جبران با تمرین و تلاش باز نیست !  این برای من حل بشه دیگه اصلا برام مهم نیست سابقه دار بی سابقه و... ! چون راه مشخص هست هر کسی تلاش کرد زحمت کشید مزد زحمتشو میگیره چه با سابقه چی بی سابقه و این وسط هر کسی بنا به شرایطی که داره باید هزینه از جان و روح وران خودش بپردازه !*

----------


## Elnaz07

> من هیچ چیزی از سبطی رو قبول ندارم و خط مشی و خط کش مقایسه ایشون نیست !   این که سبطی چی میگه و چه چیزی رو به دیگران دیکته می کنه رو خودش و اون دیگران میدونند !
> تحلیل من چه ساده چه مافوق حرفه ای تحلیلی هست که منطقی هست ! هر چیزی که به منطق نزدیک تر باشه عقل اونو بهتر می پذیره !  البته این تحلیل نظر شخصی من هست و هر کسی در پذیرش و رد اون قطعا مختار و آزاد هست!   
>    و نکته مهم در تولید سابقه تحصیلی و نداشتن سابقه تحصیلی من این رو نگفتم که کسی که سابقه داره از کسی که نداره جلوتره به این مفهوم !  این رو گفتم که هر کدوم باید هزینه ای رو بدن ! کسی که سابقه می سازه یک هزینه و کسی که سابقه نداره یک هزینه ! کسی که سابقه می سازه بر اساس موارد موجود هزینه کمتری نسبت به کسی که سابقه نداره میپردازه !  هزینه منظور زمان انرژی هست بحث مالیش که سر دراز تری داره مثلا کسی که الان در مدرسه هست از امکانات آموزشی همون مقدرای که هست هم استفاده میکنه ولی کسی که خارج از مدرسه است هیچ سیستم آموزشی نداره مگر اینکه خودش از 0 تا 100 رو متقبل بشه و... !
> 
> 
> مثال شما اشتباه داره ! قیاس اشتباهی صورت گرفته !
>    یک مفوم بزرگ اینجا وجود داره !  اون این هست که تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی !   خوب این رو متاسفانه هم مسئولین اون و هم افرادی که شما از اونها یاد میکنید بد برای ملت جا انداختن ؟
> 
>  تاثیر قطعی معدل !    خوب این تاثیر قطعی معدل در پذیرش یعنی این که آقا شما بچه ها نمره های مدرستون در پذیرش نهایی شما تاثیر داره !  حالا قبلا تا قبل از این آیین نامه شورای سنجش و پذیرش همه فکر میکردیم مثبت و منفی میشه که منفی بزنه مثبت ها رو خراب کنه !  ولی وقتی آیین نامه سنجش و پذیرش اومد ! مشخص شد که سهم و درصد  سوابق تحصیلی مهم هست نه اثر مثبت و منفی !  به خاطر همین هست که 40 درصد رو تقسیم کردند به 26   و 14 !   و کسانی که درصد سابقه تحصیلی دارند به همون میزان امتیازش رو میگرند و کسانی که ندارند باید برند عمومی ها رو بسازند !  امتیازی که از این بخش نمیگیرند رو باید از طریق کنکور برای خودشون کسب کنند !
> ...


با صحبت هاتون موافقم ...

----------


## Saiedeh

> من هیچ چیزی از سبطی رو قبول ندارم و خط مشی و خط کش مقایسه ایشون نیست !   این که سبطی چی میگه و چه چیزی رو به دیگران دیکته می کنه رو خودش و اون دیگران میدونند !
> تحلیل من چه ساده چه مافوق حرفه ای تحلیلی هست که منطقی هست ! هر چیزی که به منطق نزدیک تر باشه عقل اونو بهتر می پذیره !  البته این تحلیل نظر شخصی من هست و هر کسی در پذیرش و رد اون قطعا مختار و آزاد هست!   
>    و نکته مهم در تولید سابقه تحصیلی و نداشتن سابقه تحصیلی من این رو نگفتم که کسی که سابقه داره از کسی که نداره جلوتره به این مفهوم !  این رو گفتم که هر کدوم باید هزینه ای رو بدن ! کسی که سابقه می سازه یک هزینه و کسی که سابقه نداره یک هزینه ! کسی که سابقه می سازه بر اساس موارد موجود هزینه کمتری نسبت به کسی که سابقه نداره میپردازه !  هزینه منظور زمان انرژی هست بحث مالیش که سر دراز تری داره مثلا کسی که الان در مدرسه هست از امکانات آموزشی همون مقدرای که هست هم استفاده میکنه ولی کسی که خارج از مدرسه است هیچ سیستم آموزشی نداره مگر اینکه خودش از 0 تا 100 رو متقبل بشه و... !
> 
> 
> مثال شما اشتباه داره ! قیاس اشتباهی صورت گرفته !
>    یک مفوم بزرگ اینجا وجود داره !  اون این هست که تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی !   خوب این رو متاسفانه هم مسئولین اون و هم افرادی که شما از اونها یاد میکنید بد برای ملت جا انداختن ؟
> 
>  تاثیر قطعی معدل !    خوب این تاثیر قطعی معدل در پذیرش یعنی این که آقا شما بچه ها نمره های مدرستون در پذیرش نهایی شما تاثیر داره !  حالا قبلا تا قبل از این آیین نامه شورای سنجش و پذیرش همه فکر میکردیم مثبت و منفی میشه که منفی بزنه مثبت ها رو خراب کنه !  ولی وقتی آیین نامه سنجش و پذیرش اومد ! مشخص شد که سهم و درصد  سوابق تحصیلی مهم هست نه اثر مثبت و منفی !  به خاطر همین هست که 40 درصد رو تقسیم کردند به 26   و 14 !   و کسانی که درصد سابقه تحصیلی دارند به همون میزان امتیازش رو میگرند و کسانی که ندارند باید برند عمومی ها رو بسازند !  امتیازی که از این بخش نمیگیرند رو باید از طریق کنکور برای خودشون کسب کنند !
> ...


تقریبا لغو مصوبه که غیرممکن شده :/
امکان داره حق ترمیم چند بار بشه ؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

*پاسخ به نگرانی‌های داوطلبان کنکور برای اجرای مصوبه جدید*برخی  کاربران سامانه فارس‌من درباره اجرای مصوبه جدید کنکور نگرانی‌هایی داشته و  خواستار لغو این مصوبه شدند، دبیر شورایعالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفت: خیال  داوطلبان راحت باشد با اجرای مصوبه جدید استرس داوطلبان کمتر می‌شود.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         به گزارش خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری فارس، تقریبا همه بخصوص کنکوری‌ها می‌دانند که قصه پر پیچ و خم و طولانی مصوبه جدید کنکور از جلسه ٨۶٣ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی  آغاز شد، همان‌جا که سهم ۴۰ درصدی کنکور و ۶۰ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش  داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه مصوب شد، در این جلسه همچنین اعلام شد که این  روند به صورت  تدریجی از سال ١۴٠٢ تا ١۴٠۵ اجرایی می‌شود و از این به بعد آزمون سراسری  دوبار در سال و با اعتبار دو ساله برگزار خواهد شد، همچنین براساس این  مصوبه دروس عمومی از آزمون سراسری حذف و به بخش سوابق تحصیلی منتقل می شود.
  اعلام  عمومی این مصوبه مخالفت‌ها و موافقت‌های بسیاری را در پی داشت، حتی برخی  نمایندگان مجلس نیز نسبت به این مصوبه واکنش‌هایی نشان دادند، کنکوری‌ها که  همه واکنشی در حد برداشت خود داشتند به طوریکه موافقان خوشحال و مخالفان  ناراحت شدند.
  برخی کاربران سامانه فارس من نیز با ثبت پویشی در این سامانه خواستار لغو این مصوبه شدند.
  سردبیر  این پویش دلیل خود برای این خواسته را بروز مافیای نمره در مدارس اعلام  کرد و گفت: با افزایش سهم معدل در ورود دانش آموزان به دانشگاه، مافیای  نمره شکل می‌گیرد و در حق افرادی که در مناطق محروم تحصیل می‌کنند،  ناعدالتی می‌شود.
 * خیال داوطلبان از اجرای مصوبه جدید کنکور راحت باشد
  دلایل کاربران سامانه فارس من در مخالفت با این مصوبه را با سعیدرضا عاملی دبیر شورایعالی انقلاب فرهنگی مطرح کردیم.
  عاملی  در پاسخ به این سوال که آیا با اجرای مصوبه جدید کنکور در حق مناطق محروم  ناعدالتی می‌شود یا خیر، گفت: اتفاقا این مصوبه قرار است برای ایجاد عدالت آموزشی  بیشتر بین داوطلبان اجرا شود به طوریکه با اجرای این مصوبه داوطلبانی که  در مناطق روستایی و محروم زندگی می‌کنند نیز می‌توانند به شکل یکسان با  افراد ساکن در شهرهای بزرگ برای ورود به دانشگاه رقابت کنند.
 وی افزود:  سه دهک بالای جامعه دارای ۸۷ درصد معدل پایین و ۸۴ درصد کسب رتبه زیر ۳  هزار هستند که این مسأله نشان می‌دهد تاثیر معدل در کنکور به نفع قشر کم  برخوردارتر است.
  عاملی در پاسخ به داوطلبان  کنکور که نگران اجرای مصوبه جدید هستند، اظهار داشت: خیال داوطلبان راحت  باشد چرا که با اجرای مصوبه جدید، کنکور سراسری دو بار در سال برگزار  می‌شود و این مسأله سبب کاهش استرس و اضطراب داوطلبان کنکور خواهد شد.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> وی افزود:  سه دهک بالای جامعه دارای ۸۷ درصد معدل پایین و ۸۴ درصد کسب  رتبه زیر ۳  هزار هستند که این مسأله نشان می‌دهد تاثیر معدل در کنکور به  نفع قشر کم  برخوردارتر است.


کمر هزاران آماردان و ریاضی دان بزرگ از این استنتاج شکست!

----------


## farzaddd

> من هیچ چیزی از سبطی رو قبول ندارم و خط مشی و خط کش مقایسه ایشون نیست !   این که سبطی چی میگه و چه چیزی رو به دیگران دیکته می کنه رو خودش و اون دیگران میدونند !
> تحلیل من چه ساده چه مافوق حرفه ای تحلیلی هست که منطقی هست ! هر چیزی که به منطق نزدیک تر باشه عقل اونو بهتر می پذیره !  البته این تحلیل نظر شخصی من هست و هر کسی در پذیرش و رد اون قطعا مختار و آزاد هست!   
>    و نکته مهم در تولید سابقه تحصیلی و نداشتن سابقه تحصیلی من این رو نگفتم که کسی که سابقه داره از کسی که نداره جلوتره به این مفهوم !  این رو گفتم که هر کدوم باید هزینه ای رو بدن ! کسی که سابقه می سازه یک هزینه و کسی که سابقه نداره یک هزینه ! کسی که سابقه می سازه بر اساس موارد موجود هزینه کمتری نسبت به کسی که سابقه نداره میپردازه !  هزینه منظور زمان انرژی هست بحث مالیش که سر دراز تری داره مثلا کسی که الان در مدرسه هست از امکانات آموزشی همون مقدرای که هست هم استفاده میکنه ولی کسی که خارج از مدرسه است هیچ سیستم آموزشی نداره مگر اینکه خودش از 0 تا 100 رو متقبل بشه و... !
> 
> 
> مثال شما اشتباه داره ! قیاس اشتباهی صورت گرفته !
>    یک مفوم بزرگ اینجا وجود داره !  اون این هست که تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی !   خوب این رو متاسفانه هم مسئولین اون و هم افرادی که شما از اونها یاد میکنید بد برای ملت جا انداختن ؟
> 
>  تاثیر قطعی معدل !    خوب این تاثیر قطعی معدل در پذیرش یعنی این که آقا شما بچه ها نمره های مدرستون در پذیرش نهایی شما تاثیر داره !  حالا قبلا تا قبل از این آیین نامه شورای سنجش و پذیرش همه فکر میکردیم مثبت و منفی میشه که منفی بزنه مثبت ها رو خراب کنه !  ولی وقتی آیین نامه سنجش و پذیرش اومد ! مشخص شد که سهم و درصد  سوابق تحصیلی مهم هست نه اثر مثبت و منفی !  به خاطر همین هست که 40 درصد رو تقسیم کردند به 26   و 14 !   و کسانی که درصد سابقه تحصیلی دارند به همون میزان امتیازش رو میگرند و کسانی که ندارند باید برند عمومی ها رو بسازند !  امتیازی که از این بخش نمیگیرند رو باید از طریق کنکور برای خودشون کسب کنند !
> ...


حرفاتون منطقیه ولی تراز دهی اینشکلی نیست،تراز برخلاف نمره به جمعیت کل داوطلبا نگاه میکنه،بحث سبطی تقریبا درسته،یعنی اگر جمعیت کسایی که تو کل کشور زیستو ۲۰ گرفتن مثلا ۳۰ هزار نفر بگیریم،مثال میگما این ۲۰ دیگه ارزش خودشو از دست داده و رقابت میاد تو کنکور که اونجا بدون سابقه ها جلوترن،تو تراز عرض میکنما

----------


## NiLQwoV

> حرفاتون منطقیه ولی تراز دهی اینشکلی نیست،تراز برخلاف نمره به جمعیت کل داوطلبا نگاه میکنه،بحث سبطی تقریبا درسته،یعنی اگر جمعیت کسایی که تو کل کشور زیستو ۲۰ گرفتن مثلا ۳۰ هزار نفر بگیریم،مثال میگما این ۲۰ دیگه ارزش خودشو از دست داده و رقابت میاد تو کنکور که اونجا بدون سابقه ها جلوترن،تو تراز عرض میکنما


درسته امسال بخاطر این مصوبه خیلی ها برای نمره کامل درس میخونن هم بچهای دوازدهم هم ترمیم معدل ها و اینکه تعداد بیست ها و ۱۹ها بشدت افزایش پیدا میکنه و دیگه اون بیست و ۱۹ ارزش خودشو از دست میده و رقابت باز بر میگرده ب کنکور و درصد دروس

----------


## MYDR

> تقریبا لغو مصوبه که غیرممکن شده :/
> امکان داره حق ترمیم چند بار بشه ؟


باید بشه ! در پست های قبلی راجب این موضوع صحبت کردیم. به خاطر همین مجددا تکرار میکنم باید به دنبال ایحای حق خودمون در این زمینه باشیم.

----------


## MYDR

> حرفاتون منطقیه ولی تراز دهی اینشکلی نیست،تراز برخلاف نمره به جمعیت کل داوطلبا نگاه میکنه،بحث سبطی تقریبا درسته،یعنی اگر جمعیت کسایی که تو کل کشور زیستو ۲۰ گرفتن مثلا ۳۰ هزار نفر بگیریم،مثال میگما این ۲۰ دیگه ارزش خودشو از دست داده و رقابت میاد تو کنکور که اونجا بدون سابقه ها جلوترن،تو تراز عرض میکنما


نظر شما هم محترم برادر ! دیگه باید دید !  چیز خاص دیگه ای در حال حاضر به ذهنم نمی رسه ! صحبت سبطی سندیت نداره ! چیزی که خودش خود به احتمال این طوری می شود اگر مطمئن بود حتما بوق و کرنای بیشتری می کرد !  خیلی از این مصوبه بخش های پنهان و تاریکی داره که گذر زمان اونو روشن میکنه و چاره ای و حرفی براش نیست،  این دفترچه هم  بیاد باز یه سری چیزا بهتری ازش میشه فهمید.

ان شاءالله همه موفق باشند.

----------


## Saiedeh

> باید بشه ! در پست های قبلی راجب این موضوع صحبت کردیم. به خاطر همین مجددا تکرار میکنم باید به دنبال ایحای حق خودمون در این زمینه باشیم.


چی بگم ^_^
امیدوارم حق ترمیم بیشتر از ۱ بار بشه اما این حرو .... ده ها از این کارها نمیکنن که  ، چون اون موقع کمتر میتونن کوفت کنن :/

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

⭕*فوری* ؛ شکر توی کلامتون سلاطین .
*نامه‌ی دکتر احمد توکلی ، عضو هیئت رئیسه‌ی دیده‌بان شفافبت و عضو مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام به رئیس جمهور در مورد لغو مصوبه و تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ :*
https://www.alef.ir/news/4010805054.html

پ‌ن : استرس بقولید یکم دوستان عزیزم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Elnaz07

> ⭕*فوری* ؛ شکر توی کلامتون سلاطین .
> *نامه‌ی دکتر احمد توکلی ، عضو هیئت رئیسه‌ی دیده‌بان شفافبت و عضو مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام به رئیس جمهور در مورد لغو مصوبه و تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ :*
> https://www.alef.ir/news/4010805054.html
> 
> پ‌ن : استرس بقولید یکم دوستان عزیزم


این نامه ها اصلا نگاه نمیکنن ،وگرنه حرف های کاملا منطقی درستی گفتن....

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> احتمال داره این نامه باعث لغو بشه؟


والا از اینجا و آدم هاش هیچی بعید نیست .
اینجا لی‌لی پوده .

----------


## skvskv

> ⭕*فوری* ؛ شکر توی کلامتون سلاطین .
> *نامه‌ی دکتر احمد توکلی ، عضو هیئت رئیسه‌ی دیده‌بان شفافبت و عضو مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام به رئیس جمهور در مورد لغو مصوبه و تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ :*
> https://www.alef.ir/news/4010805054.html
> 
> پ‌ن : استرس بقولید یکم دوستان عزیزم


.
.
.
لغو یکی از ازمون هایی ک مسئول برگزاریش سنجشه : https://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=7&id=8034
.
.
.
واقعا نمیدونم ولی امیدوارم این مصوبه اصلاح و لغو شه وگرنه خیلیا باید از چیزی ک لایقش هستن صرف نظر کنن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> این نامه ها اصلا نگاه نمیکنن ،وگرنه حرف های کاملا منطقی درستی گفتن....


آره خواهر

----------


## MYDR

> ⭕*فوری* ؛ شکر توی کلامتون سلاطین .
> *نامه‌ی دکتر احمد توکلی ، عضو هیئت رئیسه‌ی دیده‌بان شفافبت و عضو مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام به رئیس جمهور در مورد لغو مصوبه و تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ :*
> https://www.alef.ir/news/4010805054.html
> 
> پ‌ن : استرس بقولید یکم دوستان عزیزم


خواهرم این بنده خدا تا حالا فکر کنم 3 بار قبل نامه زده ! من با این ش . ا. ف   ..... در ....  صحبت کردم به حدی گاو به حدی گستاخ به حدی .....  اصلا هرچی بگیم کم گفتیم بودند که حد و حصر نداره !  بی شرف میگم داریم از بین میریم میگه فلانی قبول کرده و تا دی هم طول می کشه ! حالا ایشون نامه بزنه به اوشون !   اوشون هم که هیچ ..... نمی کنه ! اشون نامه رو فوقش ارجاع میده به کارشناس ها پشون که گرگند !  مگه در نامه قبلی نبود گفتند که مردم جواب بدید : چی کار کردند ؟  توی وب سایت همون حرف های خودشون رو دوباره تکرار کردند و پیام های مردم رو گذاشتن و هیچ جوابی ندادند و هیچ تاثیری هم نداشت !

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ⭕*فوری* ؛ شکر توی کلامتون سلاطین .
> *نامه‌ی دکتر احمد توکلی ، عضو هیئت رئیسه‌ی دیده‌بان شفافبت و عضو مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام به رئیس جمهور در مورد لغو مصوبه و تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ :*
> https://www.alef.ir/news/4010805054.html
> 
> پ‌ن : استرس بقولید یکم دوستان عزیزم


سال ۹۷ تاریخ ۲۶ شهریور اطلاعیه زد سنجش که تاثیر نهایی تو کنکورسال ۹۸  ۲۵ درصده و سال ۹۹ سی درصده توی اواسط آبان باز اطلاعیه زدن مثبت شد!! تو این خراب شده  به ظاهر مملکت هرچی امکان داره بسپارید به خدا شاید اون درستش کنه....

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> من هیچ چیزی از سبطی رو قبول ندارم و خط مشی و خط کش مقایسه ایشون نیست !   این که سبطی چی میگه و چه چیزی رو به دیگران دیکته می کنه رو خودش و اون دیگران میدونند !
> تحلیل من چه ساده چه مافوق حرفه ای تحلیلی هست که منطقی هست ! هر چیزی که به منطق نزدیک تر باشه عقل اونو بهتر می پذیره !  البته این تحلیل نظر شخصی من هست و هر کسی در پذیرش و رد اون قطعا مختار و آزاد هست!   
>    و نکته مهم در تولید سابقه تحصیلی و نداشتن سابقه تحصیلی من این رو نگفتم که کسی که سابقه داره از کسی که نداره جلوتره به این مفهوم !  این رو گفتم که هر کدوم باید هزینه ای رو بدن ! کسی که سابقه می سازه یک هزینه و کسی که سابقه نداره یک هزینه ! کسی که سابقه می سازه بر اساس موارد موجود هزینه کمتری نسبت به کسی که سابقه نداره میپردازه !  هزینه منظور زمان انرژی هست بحث مالیش که سر دراز تری داره مثلا کسی که الان در مدرسه هست از امکانات آموزشی همون مقدرای که هست هم استفاده میکنه ولی کسی که خارج از مدرسه است هیچ سیستم آموزشی نداره مگر اینکه خودش از 0 تا 100 رو متقبل بشه و... !
> 
> 
> مثال شما اشتباه داره ! قیاس اشتباهی صورت گرفته !
>    یک مفوم بزرگ اینجا وجود داره !  اون این هست که تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی !   خوب این رو متاسفانه هم مسئولین اون و هم افرادی که شما از اونها یاد میکنید بد برای ملت جا انداختن ؟
> 
>  تاثیر قطعی معدل !    خوب این تاثیر قطعی معدل در پذیرش یعنی این که آقا شما بچه ها نمره های مدرستون در پذیرش نهایی شما تاثیر داره !  حالا قبلا تا قبل از این آیین نامه شورای سنجش و پذیرش همه فکر میکردیم مثبت و منفی میشه که منفی بزنه مثبت ها رو خراب کنه !  ولی وقتی آیین نامه سنجش و پذیرش اومد ! مشخص شد که سهم و درصد  سوابق تحصیلی مهم هست نه اثر مثبت و منفی !  به خاطر همین هست که 40 درصد رو تقسیم کردند به 26   و 14 !   و کسانی که درصد سابقه تحصیلی دارند به همون میزان امتیازش رو میگرند و کسانی که ندارند باید برند عمومی ها رو بسازند !  امتیازی که از این بخش نمیگیرند رو باید از طریق کنکور برای خودشون کسب کنند !
> ...


من اینو رفتم پرسیدم گفتن اگر سابقت تکمیل نباشه به میزان 14 درصد حداکثر میاد رو نمره کنکورت پس یکی نمره زیست نداره همه تراز زیستش نمیشه 60 درصد کنکورش یکم میاد روش مثلا میشه 70 یا بیشتر

----------


## skvskv

سلام
به این تاپیک ربطی نداره این سوالم ولی ممنون میشم جواب بدین و راهنماییم کنین
من امسال پیام نور ثبتنام کردم و مرخصی گرفتم ... میخواستم بدونم هنگام ثبتنام کنکور ک به مشکل برنمیخورم؟ مث سالای قبل عادی ثبتنام کنم یا بخاطر اینکه دانشجو محسوب میشم کارای دیگ هم داره؟؟؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> سلام
> به این تاپیک ربطی نداره این سوالم ولی ممنون میشم جواب بدین و راهنماییم کنین
> من امسال پیام نور ثبتنام کردم و مرخصی گرفتم ... میخواستم بدونم هنگام ثبتنام کنکور ک به مشکل برنمیخورم؟ مث سالای قبل عادی ثبتنام کنم یا بخاطر اینکه دانشجو محسوب میشم کارای دیگ هم داره؟؟؟


ن هیچ کاری نداره ایشالله قبول شدی اونوقت کارای انصراف اینارو انجام میدی

----------


## skvskv

> ن هیچ کاری نداره ایشالله قبول شدی اونوقت کارای انصراف اینارو انجام میدی


اها خب پس ثبتنام تو سایت اینا ب مشکل برنمیخورم دیگ درسته؟؟؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> اها خب پس ثبتنام تو سایت اینا ب مشکل برنمیخورم دیگ درسته؟؟؟


ن اصلا فقط کد مربوط که فک کنم برا دانشجو ۱۳ هستش رو باید بزنی تو کافی نت اینا ثبت نام میکنی بهش بگو دانشجوام خودشون میزنن الان اینا مهم نیس بعدا کار داره

----------


## reza1401

*توهیچ جای دنیا چنین طرحی از همون سال اول با چهل درصد قطعی شروع نمیکنن!!حتی خود سنجشم دفعه ی قبلی که خواست تاثیر قطعی بده چندسال پیش با عدد ۱۵ و ۲۰ شروع کرده بود.الان از همون ابتدا چهل درصد تاثیر قطعی اونم واسه یه پایه اصلا منطقی نیست!الان مسئولین شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ایا از وزارت اطلاعات پرسیدن توان برگزاری ۲ کنکور و ۳۰ تا امتحان نهایی در سال رو میتونن داشته باشن که این طرحو دادن؟؟؟یه دونه کنکور هرسال برگزارمیشه باز توش تقلب و داستانه.حالا ۳۲ تا کنکور رو چه طور میخوان برگزارکنن؟؟؟تازه کنکور تقریبا هرشهر چندتا حوزه ی خاص داره ولی نهایی تقریبا تو تموم مدارس شهر پخشن!!!امنیت امتحان چطوری قراره حفظ بشه؟؟؟بعید می دونم حتی وزارت اطلاعات هم حاصر باشه همچین چیزیو گردن بگیره.حالا شورا هی بر طبل قطعی بودن بزنه اخرش در مرحله ی اجرا خودشون میفهمن قابلیت اجرا رو نداره حداقل به این سبکی که میگن شدنی نیست‌.*

----------


## joodii

کسی فهمید بالاخره ترمیم خرداد قطعی شده یا نه ؟
زمان ثبت نامش کی میشه؟

----------


## MYDR

> من اینو رفتم پرسیدم گفتن اگر سابقت تکمیل نباشه به میزان 14 درصد حداکثر میاد رو نمره کنکورت پس یکی نمره زیست نداره همه تراز زیستش نمیشه 60 درصد کنکورش یکم میاد روش مثلا میشه 70 یا بیشتر


  این ها رو کامل توضیح دادم !  ان شاءالله کنکور دی و دفترچه و سوابق و... بیاد تا وضعیت مشخص بشه !  موفق باشید.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

دکتر توکلی باز به رییس جمهور نامه نوشته

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

سلام وقتتون بخیر ممنون میشم هرکی اطلاعاتی داشت راجب این موضوع بهم بگه 

دوستان من دیپلم ریاضی نظام  قدیم دارم و معدلم پایینه الان میخوام خرداد دیپلم مجدد بگیرم  (نگید دی چون نمیرسم)
از طرفی سوالی ک داشتم اینه 
میتونم تو ثبت نام کنکور تیرماه وقتی ثبت نام میکنم کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلمم ک ندارم باید چیکارکنم؟
معدلشم ک ندارم چ کنم؟
میتونم وقتی خرداد امتحانارو دادم کارنامه ای ک از بزرگساالان میگیرم موقع دریافت کارت ورود  به جلسه برم سوابق تحصیلی کدشو از سایت بگیرم بعد اونموقع وارد کنم؟
و کلا ویرایش بزنم اونمکقع؟
بعد نظامم ۶_۳_۳ بزنم  یا همون قدیم خودم  ممنون میشم هرکی میدونه  بخم بگه



و اگه نمیشه الان منی ک قدیم ریاضبم میخوام تجربی بدم جز مجدد راهی نیست چیکارکنم؟


ترخدا  جوابم بدید خیلیا میگن  قبل ثبت نام من باید دیپلمم گرفته باشم خب من خرداد امتحانارو  میدم تا موقع کارت ورود به جلسه که کارنامم نمیاد چیکار کنم لطفا لطفا کسی میدونه جوابم بده فقطم خرداد میتونم  برم

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

دوستان  لطفا راجب پیام بالا راهنماییم کنید دیپلم ۹۷ گرفتم

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام وقتتون بخیر ممنون میشم هرکی اطلاعاتی داشت راجب این موضوع بهم بگه 
> 
> دوستان من دیپلم ریاضی نظام  قدیم دارم و معدلم پایینه الان میخوام خرداد دیپلم مجدد بگیرم  (نگید دی چون نمیرسم)
> از طرفی سوالی ک داشتم اینه 
> میتونم تو ثبت نام کنکور تیرماه وقتی ثبت نام میکنم کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلمم ک ندارم باید چیکارکنم؟
> معدلشم ک ندارم چ کنم؟
>  میتونم وقتی خرداد امتحانارو دادم کارنامه ای ک از بزرگساالان میگیرم موقع دریافت کارت ورود  به جلسه برم سوابق تحصیلی کدشو از سایت بگیرم بعد اونموقع وارد کنم؟
> و کلا ویرایش بزنم اونمکقع؟
> بعد نظامم ۶_۳_۳ بزنم  یا همون قدیم خودم  ممنون میشم هرکی میدونه  بخم بگه
> ...


اون قسمت که قرمز کردم رو بله میتونید از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش انجام بدین. منتهی به شرطی که بعد از خرداد بلافاصله مسئولین آموزش پرورش شهرتون سوابقتون رو در سامانه ساحت وارد کرده باشن

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

خب دگ منم با دوازدهما امتحان میدم دگ اوکیه . مطمئنید یعنی موقع وارت ورود به جلسه نظامو بزنم جدید و بعدش ک سوابق تحصیلیم و معدل دیپلمم درسته؟ وارد نکردنم دگ پیگیری میکنم خب

----------


## _Aramesh_

سلام دوستان کسی اطلاع داره مهلت ثبت نام برای امتحان نهایی دی تا کی هست؟

----------


## S.akbari

> دوستان  لطفا راجب پیام بالا راهنماییم کنید دیپلم ۹۷ گرفتم


سلام تا اون جایی که من اطلاع دارم حداقل برای امسال لازم نیست دیپلم مرتبط برای شرکت در آزمون یه رشته دیگه رو داشته باشید ولی دروس مشترکتون تطبیق میخوره مثلا شیمی بین تجربی و ریاضی مشترکه و عمومی ها اصلا چرا میخواید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید به نظرم با همون ریاضی ترمیم معدل کنید تمرکزتون روی عمومی ها باشه چون تاثیر ۲۶ درصدی داره زیستو که سابقه ندارید پس آزمونتون رو حساب میکنن

----------


## elsaa2002

در انتظار دفترچه کنکور

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> سلام وقتتون بخیر ممنون میشم هرکی اطلاعاتی داشت راجب این موضوع بهم بگه 
> 
> دوستان من دیپلم ریاضی نظام  قدیم دارم و معدلم پایینه الان میخوام خرداد دیپلم مجدد بگیرم  (نگید دی چون نمیرسم)
> از طرفی سوالی ک داشتم اینه 
> میتونم تو ثبت نام کنکور تیرماه وقتی ثبت نام میکنم کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلمم ک ندارم باید چیکارکنم؟
> معدلشم ک ندارم چ کنم؟
> میتونم وقتی خرداد امتحانارو دادم کارنامه ای ک از بزرگساالان میگیرم موقع دریافت کارت ورود  به جلسه برم سوابق تحصیلی کدشو از سایت بگیرم بعد اونموقع وارد کنم؟
> و کلا ویرایش بزنم اونمکقع؟
> بعد نظامم ۶_۳_۳ بزنم  یا همون قدیم خودم  ممنون میشم هرکی میدونه  بخم بگه
> ...


دوستان اگ کسی راجب این سوالم اطلاعات داشت ممنون میشم بهم  بگه

----------


## S.akbari

بچه ها یه سوال دارم ربطی به مصوبه نداره هر کی میدونه جواب بده من شیمی جامع میکرو طلایی واسه کنکورم چاپ ۹۹ دارم بنظرتون میتونم ازش برای کنکور ۰۲ استفاده کنم یا باید عوضش کنم؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

> دوستان اگ کسی راجب این سوالم اطلاعات داشت ممنون میشم بهم  بگه


سلام با توجه ب تجربه یکی از اطرافیانم بهتون پاسخ میدم 
شما الان شرایطی مشابه دوازدهمی ها دارید وقتی ک دیپلم بگیرید کد سوابق و مابقی اطلاعات بصورت سیستماتیک برای سنجش ارسال میشه و اونها خودشون براتون لحاظ میکنن و نیازی ب ویرایش نیست

----------


## reza1401

اگر مصوبه جدیدی ابلاغ شود، برای سال آینده اعمال خواهد شد

پورعباس درباره تشکیل کمیته ۱۰ نفره بین مجلس و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای بررسی مصوبه کنکوری شورا نیز گفت: اینکه قانونگذار یعنی مجلس شورای اسلامی و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مسائل را دنبال می‌کنند، حق آن‌ها است، ولی مصوبات جدید حداقل باید ۶ ماه قبل از آزمون ابلاغ شود، لذا اگر مصوبات جدیدی داشته باشیم برای سال‌های آینده اعمال می‌شوند.
*این یعنی امسال دیگه تکلیفش روشنه و هردوکنکور طبق نظر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برگزارمیشه  وهمنطور که حدس زدیم این طرحو هرطور هست میخوان حداقل یه سال اجراکنن.بعدش که گندش دراومد واعتراضا زیادشد دوباره مثل چندسال پیش تاثیر قطعی رو برمیدارن.فقط این وسط داوطلبین ۱۴۰۲ قربانی میشن تا کتابای میکروی نهایی موسسات به فروش برسن!!*

----------


## MYDR

> اگر مصوبه جدیدی ابلاغ شود، برای سال آینده اعمال خواهد شد
> 
> پورعباس درباره تشکیل کمیته ۱۰ نفره بین مجلس و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای بررسی مصوبه کنکوری شورا نیز گفت: اینکه قانونگذار یعنی مجلس شورای اسلامی و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مسائل را دنبال می‌کنند، حق آن‌ها است، ولی مصوبات جدید حداقل باید ۶ ماه قبل از آزمون ابلاغ شود، لذا اگر مصوبات جدیدی داشته باشیم برای سال‌های آینده اعمال می‌شوند.
> *این یعنی امسال دیگه تکلیفش روشنه و هردوکنکور طبق نظر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی برگزارمیشه  وهمنطور که حدس زدیم این طرحو هرطور هست میخوان حداقل یه سال اجراکنن.بعدش که گندش دراومد واعتراضا زیادشد دوباره مثل چندسال پیش تاثیر قطعی رو برمیدارن.فقط این وسط داوطلبین ۱۴۰۲ قربانی میشن تا کتابای میکروی نهایی موسسات به فروش برسن!!*


 دقیقا همه داوطلب های 1402 قربانی عده ای .... در ....  میشند !  از بس ..... هستند....  از صبر و متانت مردم همیشه سو استفاده کردند !
از بس ظلم و ستم به مردم کردند وضعیت شده این ! چرا با اعصاب و وران ملت بازی میکنند  که بعدش باعث این بشه که ملت به جون هم بیوفتند ؟! تاکی انقدر ظلم ؟ تا کی انقدر تبعیض ! تا کی انقدر جنابت و خونخواری ! خدا دست ظالم و خائن رو به حق صاحب الزمان در هر پست و مقامی که میخواد باشه قطع کنه و مردم ایران رو نجات بده !

----------


## آریو

به من گفتن ترمیم نظام قدیم نداریم مجبور شدم دیپلم جدید انسانی  ثبت نام کنم واسه ی دی
بنظرتون اگر بخشنامه ترمیم بیاد میزارن خرداد دیپلم تجربی قدیمم رو ترمیم کنم؟ تالا ترمیم نکردم

----------


## Elnaz07

> به من گفتن ترمیم نظام قدیم نداریم مجبور شدم دیپلم جدید انسانی  ثبت نام کنم واسه ی دی
> بنظرتون اگر بخشنامه ترمیم بیاد میزارن خرداد دیپلم تجربی قدیمم رو ترمیم کنم؟ تالا ترمیم نکردم


⭕️ آیا امکان ترمیم نمرات صرفا در خرداد ماه امکان پذیر است؟!
رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در پاسخ به این پرسش که «از چه زمانی افراد می‌توانند برای ترمیم نمره اقدام کنند؟»، گفت: اینکه فقط داوطلبان می‌توانند در امتحانات نهایی خرداد شرکت کنند یا در امتحانات شهریور و دی نیز این امکان فراهم باشد، در دست بررسی است! چون یک بحث این بود که هم‌ترازی امتحانات مطرح است./فارس

----------


## elsaa2002

> ⭕️ آیا امکان ترمیم نمرات صرفا در خرداد ماه امکان پذیر است؟!
> رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در پاسخ به این پرسش که «از چه زمانی افراد می‌توانند برای ترمیم نمره اقدام کنند؟»، گفت: اینکه فقط داوطلبان می‌توانند در امتحانات نهایی خرداد شرکت کنند یا در امتحانات شهریور و دی نیز این امکان فراهم باشد، در دست بررسی است! چون یک بحث این بود که هم‌ترازی امتحانات مطرح است./فارس


منم اینو دیدم من دی ثبت نام کردم

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ⭕️ آیا امکان ترمیم نمرات صرفا در خرداد ماه امکان پذیر است؟!
> رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در پاسخ به این پرسش که «از چه زمانی افراد می‌توانند برای ترمیم نمره اقدام کنند؟»، گفت: اینکه فقط داوطلبان می‌توانند در امتحانات نهایی خرداد شرکت کنند یا در امتحانات شهریور و دی نیز این امکان فراهم باشد، در دست بررسی است! چون یک بحث این بود که هم‌ترازی امتحانات مطرح است./فارس


من اولش گفتم خبر موثق هم گرفتم هیچ تصمیمی نگرفته اند بیش از پیش دارم باور میکنم اینا همش الکی بوده برا پول ترمیمو غیره دوماه دیگه کنکوره امتحانات نهایی دی ماهه هیچی معلوم نیس!!

----------


## Elnaz07

> من اولش گفتم خبر موثق هم گرفتم هیچ تصمیمی نگرفته اند بیش از پیش دارم باور میکنم اینا همش الکی بوده برا پول ترمیمو غیره دوماه دیگه کنکوره امتحانات نهایی دی ماهه هیچی معلوم نیس!!


آره موندن چیکار کنن ،اگر به نتیجه ای رسیده بودن تا الان یه کاری میکردن بیا ببین ،شورا یه طرحی داده بیرون اینا هم گرفتار شدن چطور اجرا کنن ،شدنی نیست عدالت رعایت کنی باگ زیادی داره طرح مزخرفشون ...

----------


## Elnaz07

> من اولش گفتم خبر موثق هم گرفتم هیچ تصمیمی نگرفته اند بیش از پیش دارم باور میکنم اینا همش الکی بوده برا پول ترمیمو غیره دوماه دیگه کنکوره امتحانات نهایی دی ماهه هیچی معلوم نیس!!


الان این کنکور دی چه بدردی میخوره وقتی باید منتظر باشی تیر هم دوباره کنکور بگیرن ،مجبوری باز تیر هم شرکت کنی چون استرس اینو میگیری داوطلب های تیر بهتر عمل کنن رتبم بد بشه .

----------


## Mhdmhb

> آره موندن چیکار کنن ،اگر به نتیجه ای رسیده بودن تا الان یه کاری میکردن بیا ببین ،شورا یه طرحی داده بیرون اینا هم گرفتار شدن چطور اجرا کنن ،شدنی نیست عدالت رعایت کنی باگ زیادی داره طرح مزخرفشون ...


بله درست میگین الان خودشون هم موندن ججوری طرف دی ۲۰ بگیره با اونی که خرداد ۲۰ بگیره یکی بگیره اینکه یه عده میگن ترازو بر حسب تعداد شرکت کننده انجام میدن عدالت توش نیست دی ماه سطح دانش آموزا پایینه تعدادشون کمه پس اینجوری باشه طرف بیست بگیره تو دی تراز بیشتری نسبت به خرداد میگیره که کاملا ناعدالتیه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> الان این کنکور دی چه بدردی میخوره وقتی باید منتظر باشی تیر هم دوباره کنکور بگیرن ،مجبوری باز تیر هم شرکت کنی چون استرس اینو میگیری داوطلب های تیر بهتر عمل کنن رتبم بد بشه .


واقعا دنبال کم کردن استرس بودن میزاشتن نزدیک عید همه هم تموم کردن سطح هم تفاوت کمی با تیر داره ن اینکه دی ماه طرف تو دوازدهم نمیدونه امتحان داخلی بدا یا کنکورو بخونه

----------


## Mhdmhb

جالب اینجاشه اومدن گفتن کنکور توبرنامه آموزش پروش تداخل ایجاد میکنه اومدن تو دی کنکور گذاشتن طرف نصف کتابا مونده واقعا یه مسئولیو ازخارج بیاری برنامه اینارو بگین از شدت خل بازیای اینا اسید میخوره

----------


## Elnaz07

> بله درست میگین الان خودشون هم موندن ججوری طرف دی ۲۰ بگیره با اونی که خرداد ۲۰ بگیره یکی بگیره اینکه یه عده میگن ترازو بر حسب تعداد شرکت کننده انجام میدن عدالت توش نیست دی ماه سطح دانش آموزا پایینه تعدادشون کمه پس اینجوری باشه طرف بیست بگیره تو دی تراز بیشتری نسبت به خرداد میگیره که کاملا ناعدالتیه


تو صفحه های قبل دوستمون گفتن باید پیگیر نهایی چند بار اجازه شرکت کردن باشیم ،بنظر من اینا اصلا بخوان هم نمیتونن اجازش بدن کو امکاناتش توانایی این همه شرکت کننده ندارن چه برسه چندباره هم بخوان بیان ،بازار تقلب پیشرفته هم رونق بسیاری میگیره الان که مهم هم شده ،باور کنید این طرح خودشون هم نخوان خودش خود به خود شکست میخوره

----------


## Mhdmhb

> تو صفحه های قبل دوستمون گفتن باید پیگیر نهایی چند بار اجازه شرکت کردن باشیم ،بنظر من اینا اصلا بخوان هم نمیتونن اجازش بدن کو امکاناتش توانایی این همه شرکت کننده ندارن چه برسه چندباره هم بخوان بیان ،بازار تقلب پیشرفته هم رونق بسیاری میگیره الان که مهم هم شده ،باور کنید این طرح خودشون هم نخوان خودش خود به خود شکست میخوره


بله تازه اول ماجراس نمیتونن ۵۰۰ هزارنفرو تو خرداد نهایی ازشون بگیرن هر روز میبنن قبل ساعت ۸ صبح سوالا با جوابش بیرون تشریف داره!!مشکل یکی دوتا نیس

----------


## Elnaz07

> سلام دوستان کسی اطلاع داره مهلت ثبت نام برای امتحان نهایی دی تا کی هست؟


معمولا تا ۲۰ آبان ثبت نام میکنن مدارس بزرگسال

----------


## Elnaz07

> بچه ها یه سوال دارم ربطی به مصوبه نداره هر کی میدونه جواب بده من شیمی جامع میکرو طلایی واسه کنکورم چاپ ۹۹ دارم بنظرتون میتونم ازش برای کنکور ۰۲ استفاده کنم یا باید عوضش کنم؟


آره تغییرات آنچنانی من ندیدم ،واسه خیالت راحت بشه پی دی اف کتب شیمی دان کن ببین

----------


## _Aramesh_

*میشه لطفاً یکی بیاد منو قانع کنه کجا رو دارم اشتباه میکنم ؟!
من فارغ التحصیل سال نود و نه هستم . معدل نهایی کتبیم با ضرایب اون موقع شد هفده و شونزده صدم الان وقتی با ضرایب جدیدی که اعلام کردن حساب میکنم میشه هفده و چهل صدم . الان معدل کتبی من که تاثیر می‌ذاره کدومه بالاخره ؟!*

----------


## skvskv

> *میشه لطفاً یکی بیاد منو قانع کنه کجا رو دارم اشتباه میکنم ؟!
> من فارغ التحصیل سال نود و نه هستم . معدل نهایی کتبیم با ضرایب اون موقع شد هفده و شونزده صدم الان وقتی با ضرایب جدیدی که اعلام کردن حساب میکنم میشه هفده و چهل صدم . الان معدل کتبی من که تاثیر می‌ذاره کدومه بالاخره ؟!*


سلام 
من شهریور رفتم ترمیم(دیپلم سال 1400 گرفتم ی سال دیرتر از تو) کلا ی کارنامه جدید دادن البته ن مثل اون قبلی ک از مدرسه گرفته بودم ... نمرات جدید رو میانگین زدن و دادن نمیدونم با ضرایب جدید سنجش زدن یا همون قبلی ... 
ولی فک کنم با ضرایب جدید محاسبه بشه
بازم دفترچه بیاد همه چی معلوم میشه

----------


## skvskv

سلام بچه ها خوبین؟ نخسته ایشالله :Yahoo (1): 
من معدلم 18.50 شده بعد از ترمیم دیپلم تجربی ام نظام جدید
تو شهرمون تا 20 هزار هم اموزش ابتدایی قبول شدن منطقه 3 هستم
میخواستم ببینم بنظرتون با این معدل تقریبا رتبه و تراز خود کنکور حداقل و حداکثر باید تو چ رنجی باشه؟(خودم میدونم سال اول اجرای این مصوبه اس ولی ممنون میشم کسی اگ اطلاعاتی دارع جواب بده مرسی)
میخوام رتبه کل منطقه3 بعد از اعمال معدل اینا زیر 20 هزار منطقه 3 بشه ک فرهنگیان بتونم بزنم ...

----------


## Tara_Z

چی شد؟ نظام قدیمیا همچنان نمیتونن ترمیم کنن؟ یا قوانینی اومده؟

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

استرس بقولید فرزندان نازنین

----------


## Mhdmhb

> استرس بقولید فرزندان نازنین


نکن خاهرم تا صبح خوابمون نمیبره یاخداااااا😳

----------


## erik911

> استرس بقولید فرزندان نازنین


لرزیدم سید این چیه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> لرزیدم سید این چیه


خبرنگار تو مجلسه حرفاش الکی نیس قلبم تو دهنمه

----------


## Mhdmhb

گویا این خبرنگار تو آخرین جلسه حضور داشته

----------


## erik911

> خبرنگار تو مجلسه حرفاش الکی نیس قلبم تو دهنمه������������


خب نفهمیدم چیمیگه منظورش چیه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> خب نفهمیدم چیمیگه منظورش چیه


قانون مجلس برا سال ۹۲ گفته کنکور همون مث سابق باید برگزار بشه تا موقعی که ما بگیم ینی مصوبه لغو میشه

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

بچه ها امرائی ، میرسلیمی و دو تا خبرگزاری دیگه خبرش رو گذاشتند .
فشار بوقولید عزیزانم

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

پورعباس هم لینک ثبت نام رو نذاشته گلابی

----------


## elsaa2002

فقط می تونیم خرداد ترمیم کنیم تا هم ترازی لحاظ بشه؟

----------


## Moon.Sa

الان که ثبتنامو اوکی کردن ینی دیگه تموم؟!

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

خب الان دگ ما نظام قدیمی ها باید جدی جدی کتاب نظام قدیم رو بخونیم و معدل رو ترمیم کنیم؟واقعا اینا چجوری این قوانین رو لحاظ میکنن؟الان من از کجام کتاب های نظام قدیم رو دربیارم؟تازه کتاب هم به کنار،کتاب رو هم فک کن جور کنیم،ما باید برا ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم رو بخونیم و برا کنکور نظام جدید،واقعا قشنگ گند زدن

----------


## Mhdmhb

> الان که ثبتنامو اوکی کردن ینی دیگه تموم؟!


ببینید اینکه لغو میشه رو در نظر نگیرید مث قبل بخونید اما اینکه واقعا امکان داره لغو بشه بله طبق شواهد احتمال داره لغو بشه حالا یه عده میرزن سرم تو خیلی خوشبینی ن طبق واقعیت میگم همین شنبه آزمونی لغو شد که آمارش یک صدم کنکور بود دلیلشم گفتن پوزش سوالا نرسید به همین راحتی!!اینکه ثبت نام میکنیم راحت میتونن برا تیر جابه جا کنن اما اما اینکه رو لغو مصوبه حساب باز کنید بی عقلی و نادانیه محسه!!

----------


## Mhdmhb

> خب الان دگ ما نظام قدیمی ها باید جدی جدی کتاب نظام قدیم رو بخونیم و معدل رو ترمیم کنیم؟واقعا اینا چجوری این قوانین رو لحاظ میکنن؟الان من از کجام کتاب های نظام قدیم رو دربیارم؟تازه کتاب هم به کنار،کتاب رو هم فک کن جور کنیم،ما باید برا ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم رو بخونیم و برا کنکور نظام جدید،واقعا قشنگ گند زدن


اولا هیج جایی نگفته از نظام قدیم امتحان میگیرن کجا گفته؟؟طبق دفترچه هم همون حرفای قبلیو تکرار کرده فقط با یک تغییر اینکه دیپلم غیر مرتبط نمیشه کنکور تجربی دادد حواس رفقای زرنگ باشه که تو چاه نرن !!!

----------


## NiLQwoV

> اولا هیج جایی نگفته از نظام قدیم امتحان میگیرن کجا گفته؟؟طبق دفترچه هم همون حرفای قبلیو تکرار کرده فقط با یک تغییر اینکه دیپلم غیر مرتبط نمیشه کنکور تجربی دادد حواس رفقای زرنگ باشه که تو چاه نرن !!!


آخ آخ آخ 
خیلیا میخواستن از این طریق بپیچن ک نشد بازم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> آخ آخ آخ 
> خیلیا میخواستن از این طریق بپیچن ک نشد بازم


الان منی که قبلا تجربی یبار ترمیم داشته نظام قدیم باید چیکار کنه؟ تو فکرم بود برم ریاضی بگیرم که با این قانون عملا نمیتونم

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> اولا هیج جایی نگفته از نظام قدیم امتحان میگیرن کجا گفته؟؟طبق دفترچه هم همون حرفای قبلیو تکرار کرده فقط با یک تغییر اینکه دیپلم غیر مرتبط نمیشه کنکور تجربی دادد حواس رفقای زرنگ باشه که تو چاه نرن !!!


منظور از نظام قدیم چیه؟مگ منظورش همون کسایی نیست که پیش دانشگاهی خوندن؟مثلا الان منکه 95 نظام قدیم فارغ التحصیل شدم دقیقا بایدچیکار کنم؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

> الان منی که قبلا تجربی یبار ترمیم داشته نظام قدیم باید چیکار کنه؟ تو فکرم بود برم ریاضی بگیرم که با این قانون عملا نمیتونم


منم تو فکرم بود برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم 
ولی متاسفانه مطلع شدم بازم مصوبه گند زده ب همه چیز 
شما واسه اون ۶۰درصد بشینید بخونید چون دیگه راهی ندارید

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> منم تو فکرم بود برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم 
> ولی متاسفانه مطلع شدم بازم مصوبه گند زده ب همه چیز 
> شما واسه اون ۶۰درصد بشینید بخونید چون دیگه راهی ندارید


شما هم ترمیم داشتین؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

این هفته و هفته آینده آخرش معلوم میشه چی به چیه یکمم صب کنید درباره ترمیم همه چی چون این دفترچه چیز جدیدی نگفته

----------


## Barca

> شما هم ترمیم داشتین؟


ترمیم دوباره به احتمال ۹۹ درصد حقشو بهت میدن .قبلا مصوبه ای نیومده بوده که تو رفتی ترمیم .مثل این میمونه که بگن هرکی از این خیابون رد شده توی سال قبل جریمه میشه چون‌ما از امروز چراغ قرمز گذاشتیم . برو اقدام کن برای ترمیم نگران نباش

----------


## NiLQwoV

> شما هم ترمیم داشتین؟


خیر ترمیم نداشتم 
اصلا شما چرا ترمیم کردید؟
مگه قبلا نیاز بود همچین چیزی

----------


## Barca

> شما هم ترمیم داشتین؟


ترمیم دوباره به احتمال ۹۹ درصد حقشو بهت میدن .قبلا مصوبه ای نیومده بوده که تو رفتی ترمیم .مثل این میمونه که بگن هرکی از این خیابون رد شده توی سال قبل جریمه میشه چون‌ما از امروز چراغ قرمز گذاشتیم . برو اقدام کن برای ترمیم نگران نباش

----------


## NiLQwoV

> ترمیم دوباره به احتمال ۹۹ درصد حقشو بهت میدن .قبلا مصوبه ای نیومده بوده که تو رفتی ترمیم .مثل این میمونه که بگن هرکی از این خیابون رد شده توی سال قبل جریمه میشه چون‌ما از امروز چراغ قرمز گذاشتیم . برو اقدام کن برای ترمیم نگران نباش


بله احتمالش بالاس اصن فک کنم بتونن واسه نظام جدید ترمیم کنند

----------


## Mhdmhb

> منظور از نظام قدیم چیه؟مگ منظورش همون کسایی نیست که پیش دانشگاهی خوندن؟مثلا الان منکه 95 نظام قدیم فارغ التحصیل شدم دقیقا بایدچیکار کنم؟


اگه ترمیم رفتین تا الان با این قانون مصوبه نمیشه ولی مطمئن باشید اینجوری نمیمونه فعلا همون ۶۰ درصدو خوب بخونید اتفاق جدیدی بیوفتا حسرت وقتو نخورید

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> اگه ترمیم رفتین تا الان با این قانون مصوبه نمیشه ولی مطمئن باشید اینجوری نمیمونه فعلا همون ۶۰ درصدو خوب بخونید اتفاق جدیدی بیوفتا حسرت وقتو نخورید


نه من تا الان یه درس رو هم ترمیم نرفتم و الان منی که سال 95 از نظام قدیم فارغ التحصیل شدم باید چیکار کنم؟میتونم دروس سوم و پیش دانشگاهی رو ترمیم کنم یا نه؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> ترمیم دوباره به احتمال ۹۹ درصد حقشو بهت میدن .قبلا مصوبه ای نیومده بوده که تو رفتی ترمیم .مثل این میمونه که بگن هرکی از این خیابون رد شده توی سال قبل جریمه میشه چون‌ما از امروز چراغ قرمز گذاشتیم . برو اقدام کن برای ترمیم نگران نباش


رفتم اموزش و پرورش گفتن به هیچ وجه نمیشه دیگه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> نه من تا الان یه درس رو هم ترمیم نرفتم و الان منی که سال 95 از نظام قدیم فارغ التحصیل شدم باید چیکار کنم؟میتونم دروس سوم و پیش دانشگاهی رو ترمیم کنم یا نه؟


بله یا دی یا خرداد میتونید منتها فعلا بخشنامش نیومده اگه بیاد به جای جفتش دوازدهمو امتحان میدین

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> خیر ترمیم نداشتم 
> اصلا شما چرا ترمیم کردید؟
> مگه قبلا نیاز بود همچین چیزی


من سر یه خریتی 
میخواستم برم جایی استخدام شن اشتباهی راهنماییم کردن که با اینکار معدلت رو ببر بالا منم رفتم شرکت کردم اونم مجبوری به اجبار بابام هم نمراتم بدتر شد هم اصلا معدلی در کار نبود من اولین سری بودم که رفتم ترمیم ولی هنوز که هنوز میگن حق نداری ترمیم کنی من همه آیندم گره خورده به کنکور با اینکار عملا دارن نابودم میکنن

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

خب سلاطین . دیشب لینک ثبت نام فعال شد .
از طرفی هم سلیمی ، عصو هیئت رئیسه‌ی مجلس ،بدون این که خنده‌ش بگیره ، ترشح فرمودند که ۱۵ و ۱۷ و ۱۸ آبان در صحن مجلس جلساتی با موضوع کنکور و رسیدگی به موضوعش رو دارند .
از طرفی دیروز با دلیگانی نمایندهپی اصفهان صحبت کردم و گفت بخاطر تخریب ها پشیمان شده از حمایت از لغو مصوبه .

----------


## skvskv

> خب سلاطین . دیشب لینک ثبت نام فعال شد .
> از طرفی هم سلیمی ، عصو هیئت رئیسه‌ی مجلس ،بدون این که خنده‌ش بگیره ، ترشح فرمودند که ۱۵ و ۱۷ و ۱۸ آبان در صحن مجلس جلساتی با موضوع کنکور و رسیدگی به موضوعش رو دارند .
> از طرفی دیروز با دلیگانی نمایندهپی اصفهان صحبت کردم و گفت بخاطر تخریب ها پشیمان شده از حمایت از لغو مصوبه .


علاوه بر این تو جلسه دیروز هیئت رئیسه مجلس درباره کنکور صحبت شده و گفتن قانون مجلس باید اجرا شه ... با توجه ب اینکه سلیمی گفته هفته بعد رو صحن بررسی میشه و این یارو ام گفته ک تو جلسه دیروز گفتن قانون مجلس باید اجرا شه ... ی مدت پیش هم کوچی گفته بود تغییرات ب نفع داوطلباس (فلا حتی نتیجه اون جلسه ام بیرون نیومده!!!) ... نمیدونم واقعا چون هم دارن ثبتنام میکنن و همه چیو هم دارن طبق مصوبه پیش میبرن ... ولی واقعا احتمالش هس ک هفته بعد یا نهایتا تا اخر ابان ماه این مصوبه کوفتی لغو شه

----------


## Ali_T

*کسی به طور موثق میدونه فرصت ثبت نام ترمیم دی تا چه زمانیه ؟*

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> علاوه بر این تو جلسه دیروز هیئت رئیسه مجلس درباره کنکور صحبت شده و گفتن قانون مجلس باید اجرا شه ... با توجه ب اینکه سلیمی گفته هفته بعد رو صحن بررسی میشه و این یارو ام گفته ک تو جلسه دیروز گفتن قانون مجلس باید اجرا شه ... ی مدت پیش هم کوچی گفته بود تغییرات ب نفع داوطلباس (فلا حتی نتیجه اون جلسه ام بیرون نیومده!!!) ... نمیدونم واقعا چون هم دارن ثبتنام میکنن و همه چیو هم دارن طبق مصوبه پیش میبرن ... ولی واقعا احتمالش هس ک هفته بعد یا نهایتا تا اخر ابان ماه این مصوبه کوفتی لغو شه


خدااااا می‌دونه چی کشیدیم از شهریور تا الان . 
من واقعا دیگه هیچ عرق ارزشی واسه‌ی این خاک قائل نیستم .
امیدوارم برای یکبار هم که شده ابن ابله ها به نفعمون کار کنند .

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> *کسی به طور موثق میدونه فرصت ثبت نام ترمیم دی تا چه زمانیه ؟*


سلام . بله . 
به طوذ خیلی خیلی موثق اطلاع دارم که هنوز هیچ اطلاعی ندادند .

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *کسی به طور موثق میدونه فرصت ثبت نام ترمیم دی تا چه زمانیه ؟*


من از مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرخودمون که پرسیدم گفتن تا آخر این هفته

----------


## sayeh82

> *کسی به طور موثق میدونه فرصت ثبت نام ترمیم دی تا چه زمانیه ؟*


مدرسه بزرگسالانی که من رفتم گفت تا ۲۰ آبان
من دیروز ثبت نام کردم
چرا همین امروز نمیرید خب

----------


## Barca

> رفتم اموزش و پرورش گفتن به هیچ وجه نمیشه دیگه


سلام من امروز رفتم اموزش و پرورش پرسیدم .گفت فعلا براشون تصمیمی گرفته نشده اما امکان اینکه بهشون حق ترمیم داده بشه خیلی بالاست .

----------


## Mhdmhb

خب کنکور دی خارج از کشور هم برگزار نمیشه بیش از پیش باید باور کنیم کنکور دی الکیه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> دوستان من با توجه به اینکه امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم و مثل همه پسر ها تا تیر ۱۴۰۲ معافیت تحصیلی دارم ( منظورم همون معافیت یک ساله بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هست ) ، میتونم با همین معافیت یک ساله ام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟ چون شنیدم برای دیپلم مجدد باید سربازی رفته باشیم


قانونا بله حق دارین ولی متاسفانه خیلی از شهرها مدیرای مدرسه و آموزش پرورش ها اطلاع ندارن.  اگه اجازه ثبت نام بهتون ندادن بهشون تذکر بدین که به عنوان داوطلب آزاد ثبت نام میکنین و از این لحاظ منع نظام وظیفه ندارین و در سایر شهرها ثبت نام صورت میگیره.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

[QUOTE=muhammadd;1820515]


> قانونا بله حق دارین ولی متاسفانه خیلی از شهرها مدیرای مدرسه و آموزش پرورش ها اطلاع ندارن.  اگه اجازه ثبت نام بهتون ندادن بهشون تذکر بدین که به عنوان داوطلب آزاد ثبت نام میکنین و از این لحاظ منع نظام وظیفه ندارین و در سایر شهرها ثبت نام صورت میگیره.[/QUOTE 
> 
> مطمئنید که میشه؟ نمیدونم واقعا یه جا دیدم نوشته بود پسرا تا زمانی که مشکل نظام وظیفه دارن ، نمیتونن برگشت به تحصیل داشته باشن. ( البته اگه من اشتباه متوجه نشده باشم ). منم الان هیجده سالمه همین چهار ماه پیش بود که دیپلم گرفتم
> بعد اینکه مثلا اگه من دیپلم فعلیم انسانی باشه و بخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ، فقط باید دروس دوازدهم رو امتحان بدم دیگه درسته؟ و اینکه تا کِی وقت دارم ثبت نام کنم؟


شما برین از واحد امتحانات (سنجش و ارزیابی) اداره آموزش پرورش شهرتون بپرسین. ولی تا جایی که یادمه شما به عنوان داوطلب آزاد ثبت نام میکنین و مشمول نظام وظیفه نمیشین در این مورد. والا قدیما که فقط سال سوم دبیرستان امتحان میگیرن الانم فکر کنم فقط دوازدهم باشه (این مورد رو نمیدونم)  مهلت هم اغلب شهر ها همین چند روز آینده آخرین مهلت برای امتحانات دی ماه هست

----------


## Mhdmhb

اینم رفقا جواب خراب شده به نظام قدیما یا میخوان نظام قدیما حذف شن یا مصوبه لغوه

----------


## Mhdmhb

حالا هی برین آموزش پرورش بیایین وقتی آیین نامه ای در کارنیس ینی ههمون سرکاریم حالا باز یه عده بگن بخونیم چیو بخونیم وقتی نمیشه ترمیم کرد؟؟؟

----------


## کالکانئوس

منم دیروز رفتم آموزش پرورش گفت هیچ آئین نامه ای واسه نظام قدیم نداریم
گفتم تطبیق دیپلم نظام قدیم به جدید چی؟ گفت همچین چیزی نداریم
گفتم دیپلم مجدد چی؟ گفت دیپلم تجربی نظام قدیم نمیتونه دیپلم مجدد تجربی جدید بگیره
هر چی پرسیدم به بن بست رسید…
نمیدونم میخوان چیکار کنن

----------


## Mhdmhb

وقتی میگم چندتا پست قبلی آقا خانم من خبر موثق دارم هیچ آیین نامه ای در کار نیس ولی بعضیا میشینند صدتا تاپیک میزنن صدتا مشاوره ترمیم میدن صدتا تجزیه تحلیل بیخود میکنن بیان اینم توضیح بدن

----------


## Mhdmhb

> منم دیروز رفتم آموزش پرورش گفت هیچ آئین نامه ای واسه نظام قدیم نداریم
> گفتم تطبیق دیپلم نظام قدیم به جدید چی؟ گفت همچین چیزی نداریم
> گفتم دیپلم مجدد چی؟ گفت دیپلم تجربی نظام قدیم نمیتونه دیپلم مجدد تجربی جدید بگیره
> هر چی پرسیدم به بن بست رسید…
> نمیدونم میخوان چیکار کنن


دوتا کار میخوان انجام بدن یا حذف نظام قدیما یا مصوبه کشکه فقط دارن طولش میدن ملتو تیغ بزنن

----------


## Mhdmhb

> مصوبه لغوه کنکور دی هم برگزار نمیشه
> 
> من ک ب این امید دارم میخونم ینی جز خوندن کاری ازم برنمیاد
> شمام همین کارو کن...


بله راه دیگه ای نیس اگه ترمیم نزارن....دو سه جا هم خبر گرفتم آیین نامه اینا در کار نیس احتمال زیاد بعضی از دوستان که میگفتن پولارو جمع کنن بعدش لغو میشه بیش از بیش داره رنگ واقعیت به خود میگیره ایشالله اینم حل شه..

----------


## sea

این چه وضعیه پس ما نظام قدیمی ها چیکارکنیم

----------


## MYDR

دوستان عزیزان ! برادران خواهران !
  وقتی تاپیک مصوبه ای در راه است رو ایجاد کردم براتون در یکی از پست ها یه چیزی نوشتم !  نوشتم که این آقایون مسئول ..... تر از .... هستد و میگند فعلا اونهای که نصف و نیمه است وضعیتشون یعنی پس یه قانونی داشتن و دارند ! ( همین موردی که شما عکس گذاشتید و در این 4  5 پست باالاتر راجبش حرف زدید) این ها میگن اونهای که کلا هیچ نوعی بخش نامه ای براشون نداریم رو جمع و جور کنیم که خیلی رسوایی نشه برامون !  
  حالا این که من پیگیری کردم می گفتن برای کسانی که ترمیم معدلی و نمره هستند و از دهه های 30 40 هم هستند دارند جم و جورشون میکنند برای ترمیم ×  این خیلی مهم نیست و چیز خاصی رو رقم نمیزنه ! موضوع همین بحث و جان کلام ! تعداد تکرار پذیر ترمیم معدل هست ! خصوصا اون زمانی که طبق بند 5 این مصوبه کوفتی و حرف این پور عباس قرار سنجش از پذیرش جدا بشه که پذیرش نهایی توسط دانشگاه ها و بر مبنای سابقه تحصیلی و آزمون خواهد بود !  این یعنی دیگه ببخشید روم به دیوار :  همه برن بمیرند !

  اگر دقت کرده باشید من در این خصوص و یه سری موارد دیگه مطلب کم می نویسم به خاطر این که اون های که شیاد هستند از این وضع آشفته که به نفعشون هست مدام چرت و پرت میگند و اونهای هم که درگیر هستند فقط ناله میکنند و اگر بهشون بگی بیایید پیگیری کنیم همه یه جای فرار میکنند که اثری ازشون پیدا نشه !  به خاطر همین خیلی امید به تغییر وضعیت این نوع پست ها ندارم و چیزی تغییر نمیکنه !

----------


## علی۲

دوستان یه سوال خیلی خیلی مهم آقا میتونیم تو خرداد ماه ترمیم معدل کنیم یانه چون اینه مسله خیلی مهم هست و اگر نذارن ما بدبخت میشیم

----------


## farzaddd

> دوستان یه سوال خیلی خیلی مهم آقا میتونیم تو خرداد ماه ترمیم معدل کنیم یانه چون اینه مسله خیلی مهم هست و اگر نذارن ما بدبخت میشیم


ممنون که جاهای مهم مساله رو به ما نشون میدی،اگر جاهای مهمی دیگه ای بود بگو

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوستان من با توجه به اینکه امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم و مثل همه پسر ها تا تیر ۱۴۰۲ معافیت تحصیلی دارم ( منظورم همون معافیت یک ساله بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هست ) ، میتونم با همین معافیت یک ساله ام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟ چون شنیدم برای دیپلم مجدد باید سربازی رفته باشیم


سلام 
تا دو سال پیش صرفاً با کارت پایان خدمت و معافیت دائم میشد دیپلم مجدد گرفت . اما بعد از اون گفتن با معافیت یک ساله هم میشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت که البته نامه اش مال یکی از ادارات آموزش و پرورش مال یه استانی بود (فکر کنم خراسان جنوبی) اما خب یک راه دیگه هم داره اون هم اینه که با معافیت دانشجویی (مثل دانشگاه پیام نور) اقدام کنید برای دیپلم مجدد که صد در صد نمیتونن مانع بشن ولی خب معمولاً واسه اون معافیت یک ساله فارغ التحصیلی که الان شما دارید ممکنه نذارن (اینو از خود اداره سوال کنید)
مشکل اصلی مصوبه اینه که برای سنجش الزام آوره اما برای آموزش و پرورش الزام آور نیست یعنی اصلا واسه شورا یا مجلس یا هر نهاد دیگه ای هیچ اهمیتی نداره که آموزش و پرورش چجوری داره ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم مجدد برگزار میکنه ، قوانین آموزش و پرورش هم استان به استان فرق داره . به نظرم حالا که این مصوبه مزخرف اجرا شده باید یک مصوبه هم واسه آموزش و پرورش تنظیم میشد که امتحانات ترمیم بدون محدودیت نظام وظیفه و بدون محدودیت تعداد برگزار بشه یا لااقل بیشتر از یک بار امکان ترمیم باشه. 
اما خب متأسفانه اهمیتی براشون نداره ، ۴۰ تا ۶۰ درصد آینده بچه ها رو کردن سوابق تحصیلی و راه های جبران بسیار محدودی براش گذاشتن ، این راه های جبران هم طبق قوانین قبلیه نه قوانین جدید که تأثیر معدل ۴۰ درصد تا ۶۰ درصد قطعی هستش.

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوستان من با توجه به اینکه امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم و مثل همه پسر ها تا تیر ۱۴۰۲ معافیت تحصیلی دارم ( منظورم همون معافیت یک ساله بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هست ) ، میتونم با همین معافیت یک ساله ام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟ چون شنیدم برای دیپلم مجدد باید سربازی رفته باشیم


یک نکته ای رو فراموش کردم بگم 
ببین شما اصلا نیازی نیست دیپلم مجدد بگیری ، کافیه تو دروس مشترک رشته خودت و رشته کنکورت ترمیم معدل کنی ، در ضمن در این صورت کاملاً به نفعته چون تأثیر معدل واست کمتر میشه و تأثیر کنکور واست بیشتر میشه . میتونی تو نوبت دی ترمیم کنی اونم فقط تو دروس مشترک اختصاصی و دروس عمومی . 
طبق مصوبه و آیین نامه ای که سنجش منتشر کرد هیچ منعی برای دیپلم غیر مرتبط ها واسه شرکت تو کنکور وجود نداره

----------


## pegahmht

> یک نکته ای رو فراموش کردم بگم 
> ببین شما اصلا نیازی نیست دیپلم مجدد بگیری ، کافیه تو دروس مشترک رشته خودت و رشته کنکورت ترمیم معدل کنی ، در ضمن در این صورت کاملاً به نفعته چون تأثیر معدل واست کمتر میشه و تأثیر کنکور واست بیشتر میشه . میتونی تو نوبت دی ترمیم کنی اونم فقط تو دروس مشترک اختصاصی و دروس عمومی . 
> طبق مصوبه و آیین نامه ای که سنجش منتشر کرد هیچ منعی برای دیپلم غیر مرتبط ها واسه شرکت تو کنکور وجود نداره


سلام 
در رابطه با کسانی که دروس مشترک تخصصی ندارن مثل کاردانی ها  اطلاعی دارید شما از آموزش و پرورش سوال کردید؟
یه عده میگن دیپلم مجدد یه عده میگن فقط دروس عمومی رو باید امتحان بدن

----------


## Amir Afshar

*راجب نظام وظیفه ،من که رفتم واسه ثبت نام چیزی از من نخواستن
حتی بعضی از دانشجوها اومده بودن واسه ثبتنام از اوناهم نه گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل خواستن نه چیز دیگه...
یه بنده خداهم سرباز بود اومده بود ثبتنام
اگه قرار باشه نظام وظیفه براتون مشکل ایجاد کنه موقع ثبتنام دانشگاس  الان فقط جیب شما مهمه بزرگوار!*

----------


## MrSaber

سلام خدمت همگی ، بچه ها من 5 ماهی از فضای آلوده کنکور و مصوبات جدیدش دور بودم ، نظام قدیمی های انجمن هدفشون چیه و چطور برخورد میکنین با این قضیه؟

----------


## mah.shima

سلام بچه ها من دیپلم تجربی نظام قدیمم میخوام بدونم میتونم دیپلم انسانی بگیرم با اون کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟؟
میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## farzaddd

> سلام خدمت همگی ، بچه ها من 5 ماهی از فضای آلوده کنکور و مصوبات جدیدش دور بودم ، نظام قدیمی های انجمن هدفشون چیه و چطور برخورد میکنین با این قضیه؟


برخوردی مبتنی بر صبر و متانت

----------


## MrSaber

صبر و متانت روی ترمیم؟

----------


## MrSaber

> فایل پیوست 102450
> دوستان من اینو از سنجش پرسیدم این جوابو بهم دادن. کسی متوجه منظور میشه؟


صبر و متانت روی ترمیم؟

----------


## MrSaber

> فایل پیوست 102450
> دوستان من اینو از سنجش پرسیدم این جوابو بهم دادن. کسی متوجه منظور میشه؟


صبر و متانت روی ترمیم؟

----------


## elhameli

> فایل پیوست 102450
> دوستان من اینو از سنجش پرسیدم این جوابو بهم دادن. کسی متوجه منظور میشه؟


سلام؛ 
من اینطور برداشت میکنم. باز هم میخواید از سازمان سنجش سوال کنید !
مجموع ضرایب دروس عمومی برای رشته ریاضی 65 هست و برای رشته علوم انسانی مجموع ضرایب دروس عمومی 56 هست.
با توجه به اینکه برخی از دروس عمومی رشته ریاضی در رشته علوم انسانی وجود ندارد. مثل عربی عمومی، برای اون دروس مقدار صفر در نظر گرفته خواهد شد. 
بنابراین شما نسبت به کسی که دیپلم ریاضی دارد؛ به اندازه 9 واحد در دروس عمومی ضریب کم دارید ! و هر شخصی که دیپلم مرتبط با رشته آزمایشی کنکور را داشته باشد، سهم بیشتری از ضرایب دروس عمومی را خواهد داشت.

----------


## reza122

سلام. من از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پرسیدم که ایا من که دو دیپلم ریاضی و تجربی دارم میتونم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی بدم ولی یه پاسخ چرت و پرت بهم تحویل دادن گرچه همش برمیگرده به این مصوبه کوفتی ولی به هر حال دوستان یه راهنمایی بکنید

با سلام 
داوطلب گرامي با توجه به نوع درخواست خود - مطابق پاسخهاي زير متناسب با درخواست خود عمل نماييد
داوطلب گرامي!
جهت  دريافت شماره پرونده ثبت نام آزمون سراسري- سال 1402 در سيستم پاسخگويي  اينترنتي به نشاني https://request.sanjesh.org/noetrequest/login/ - پس از  ورود به سيستم درخواست جديد را انتخاب و نوع و سال آزمون را مشخص نموده  (سراسري – 1402) و گزينه " دريافت شماره پرونده و كد پيگيري" را انتخاب  نماييد.
دقت داشته باشيد تمامي اطلاعات شناسايي ثبت شده در سامانه  پاسخگويي بايستي با تمامي اطلاعات ثبت نامي شما در آزمون سراسري به طور  كامل مطابقت داشته باشد.
..................................................  ..................................................  ................................................
داوطلبان  دانش آموز سال دوازدهم كه در سال 1402 ديپلم خود را دريافت مي كنند - جهت  ثبت نام گزينه اول ( نظام آموزشي 3-3-6 - در سال 1402 فارغ التحصيل خواهم  شد )را انتخاب نمايند.
..................................................  ..................................................  .................................................
داوطلب گرامي!
طي روزهاي آينده با ورود به بخش ويرايش - امكان ويرايش عكس را بررسي نماييد.
در صورت عدم امكان ويرايش عكس تا پايان مهلت ثبت نام - درخواست ويرايش عكس خود را يك روز پس از پايان مهلت ثبت نام ارائه دهيد.
..................................................  ..................................................  .................................................
داوطلب گرامي!
ميتواند به يكي از دلايل زير باشد :
1- كد سوابق تحصيلي يا كد دانش آموزي را به درستي وارد نكرده ايد - كه در اين صورت لازم است پس از بازبيني مجددا تلاش كنيد.
2-  اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي شما از سوي آموزش و پرورش براي سازمان سنجش ارسال  نشده است - توجه داشته باشيد در صورتي كه در چند روز اخير اطلاعات خود را  در سامانه dipcode.medu.ir تاييد كرده ايد - اطلاعات پس از تجميع و ... در  آموزش و پرورش براي سازمان سنجش ارسال مي شود.
3-در صفحه قبل نظام آموزشي را اشتباه انتخاب كرده ايد.
داوطلب گرامي!
در  صورتي كه مشمول سوابق تحصيلي هستيد - اطلاعات شما از سوي آموزش و پرورش  براي سازمان سنجش ارسال مي گردد. براي تغيير اطلاعات شناسنامه اي - بايستي  اطلاعات ثبت شده ي شما در آموزش و پرورش تغيير و به سازمان سنجش ارسال  گردد. بايستي از طريق آموزش و پرورش منطقه خود اقدام نماييد.
(اگر ديپلم  خود را در سال هاي گذشته دريافت نموده ايد روند تغيير اطلاعات در آموزش و  پرورش احتمالا به روش زير است: تهيه و ارسال نامه تغيير اطلاعات از منطقه  آموزش و پرورش به اداره كل آموزش و پرورش و ارجاع آن به مركز سنجش و پايش  كيفي وزارت آموزش و پرورش جهت تغيير اطلاعات )
..................................................  ..................................................  ....................................
آزمون سراسري فقط براي دروس اختصاصي و دوبار در سال برگزار مي شود و نتيجه هر نوبت آزمون حداكثر 2 سال اعتبار دارد.
پذيرش دانشجو براي ورود به دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالي يك بار در سال خواهد بود.
در  هر نوبت آزمون اختصاصي - كارنامه نمرات شامل نمرات خام و نمره كل آزمون  اختصاصي حاصل از ميانگين وزني نمرات تراز شده دروس تخصصي آن نوبت آزمون  براي هر گروه آزمايشي كه داوطلب شركت كرده است - اطلاع رساني مي شود.
هر داوطلب مي تواند در هر دو نوبت(دي ماه 1401 و تيرماه 1402) آزمون دهد.
..................................................  ..................................................  .............................
داوطلب گرامي!
اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي از سوي آموزش و پرورش - تغيير و به روزرساني خواهد شد.
در صورت عدم تغيير تا پايان ثبت نام - به اطلاعيه مربوطه در اين مورد جهت ثبت نام كه در روزهاي آينده منتشر مي گردد مراجعه نماييد.
..................................................  ..................................................  .............................................
براي كسب اطلاعات لازم در اين خصوص به اداره اموزش و پرورش محل سكونت خود مراجعه فرماييد.
ترميم معدل مربوط به اموزش و پرورش مي باشد
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .....................................
براي ويرايش به قسمت ثبت نام در قسمت ويرايش اطلاعات مراجعه كنيد
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...............................
دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري ورود به دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالي سال 1402 
بر  اساس تبصره 2 ماده 10 آيين نامه اجرايي قانون ايجاد تسهيلات براي ورود  رزمندگان و جهادگران داوطلب بسيجي به دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالي مصوب  18 / 2/ 1368 هيئت محتر م وزيران - در صورتي كه داوطلب با استفاده از سهميه  ايثارگران در آزمون سراسري سال 1400 و قبل از آن در رديف پذيرفته شدگان (  اعم از دوره هاي روزانه يا غير روزانه) قرار گرفته باشند - حتي در صورت  انصراف حق استفاده مجدد از اين سهميه را نخواهند داشت.
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
داوطلب گرامي - 
 در صورت قبولي - جهت ثبت نام به دانشگاه محل قبولي مراجعه نماييد. درخواست  ويرايش( و يا گزارش مغايرت) بايستي طي نامه رسمي از سوي دانشگاه براي  سازمان سنجش ارسال گردد.

----------


## TheChernobyl

> سلام. من از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پرسیدم که ایا من که دو دیپلم ریاضی و تجربی دارم میتونم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی بدم ولی یه پاسخ چرت و پرت بهم تحویل دادن گرچه همش برمیگرده به این مصوبه کوفتی ولی به هر حال دوستان یه راهنمایی بکنید
> 
> با سلام 
> داوطلب گرامي با توجه به نوع درخواست خود - مطابق پاسخهاي زير متناسب با درخواست خود عمل نماييد
> داوطلب گرامي!
> جهت  دريافت شماره پرونده ثبت نام آزمون سراسري- سال 1402 در سيستم پاسخگويي  اينترنتي به نشاني https://request.sanjesh.org/noetrequest/login/ - پس از  ورود به سيستم درخواست جديد را انتخاب و نوع و سال آزمون را مشخص نموده  (سراسري – 1402) و گزينه " دريافت شماره پرونده و كد پيگيري" را انتخاب  نماييد.
> دقت داشته باشيد تمامي اطلاعات شناسايي ثبت شده در سامانه  پاسخگويي بايستي با تمامي اطلاعات ثبت نامي شما در آزمون سراسري به طور  كامل مطابقت داشته باشد.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ................................................
> داوطلبان  دانش آموز سال دوازدهم كه در سال 1402 ديپلم خود را دريافت مي كنند - جهت  ثبت نام گزينه اول ( نظام آموزشي 3-3-6 - در سال 1402 فارغ التحصيل خواهم  شد )را انتخاب نمايند.
> ...


کاش ریپلای داشت سیستم پاسخگویی
ک میشد بهش بگی بگو والا خودمونم نمیدونیم چ شکری داریم میخوریم اینهمه چیزشر گفتن نمیخاد دیگه
بریم لاتاری ثبتنام کنیم فایده نداره :Yahoo (40):

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> فایل پیوست 102450
> دوستان من اینو از سنجش پرسیدم این جوابو بهم دادن. کسی متوجه منظور میشه؟


مثلا اون یه درس ریاضی که مشترک دارین قراره با ضریب کمی برای شما اعمال بشه. مثلا اگه برای بقیه 40 درصد سوابق  60 درصد کنکور هست، در اون یه دونه درس برای شما 10 درصد سوابق و 90 درصد کنکور میشه

----------


## Amir_H80

> سلام 
> در رابطه با کسانی که دروس مشترک تخصصی ندارن مثل کاردانی ها  اطلاعی دارید شما از آموزش و پرورش سوال کردید؟
> یه عده میگن دیپلم مجدد یه عده میگن فقط دروس عمومی رو باید امتحان بدن


طبق مصوبه و آیین نامه ای که سنجش داده فقط باید دروس عمومی بدن اما خب این مورد تو سیستم آموزش و پرورش تعریف نشده! یعنی باید منتظر باشید تا تو سیستم و قوانین آموزش و پرورش این موضوع اجرایی بشه که حالا کی اجرایی میشه خدا میدونه.

----------


## Amir_H80

> آخه من شنیدم اونایی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارن ، از اونایی که سوابق دارن عقب ترن. مثلا اونی که با دیپلم انسانی زیست کنکور رو ۴۰ میزنه از اونی که با دیپلم تجربی زیست کنکور رو ۴۰ میزنه و نمره اش هم توی زیست بیسته ، عقب تره. از یه طرف هم بعضیا این حرف شما رو میزنن. بالاخره نفهمیدم این مصوبه به نفع تغییر رشته ای هاست یا به ضررشون


خیر شما عقب تر نیستید
چیزی که الان برای سنجش مهمه داشتن سوابق تو دروس عمومی هستش ، چون پورعباس گفت اونایی که تو عمومی  سوابق ندارن نمره این دروس براشون صفر حساب میشه و باید حتماً تو این دروس سوابق ایجاد کنن ، اما تو دروس اختصاصی سوابق ارسال نشده باشه هم اهمیتی نداره! واسه شما که دو درس اختصاصی مشترک دارید فقط اون دو درس اختصاصی تأثیر داده میشن و بقیه دروس اختصاصی فقط کنکور ملاکه که کاملاً به نفع شماست . چون در دروس اختصاصی فقط سوابق موجود اعمال میشه.

----------


## ats.nzr

دوستان یه سوال نظام قدیما امتحان ترمیم معدل دارن یا نه ؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> دوستان یه سوال نظام قدیما امتحان ترمیم معدل دارن یا نه ؟


خیر ندارند

----------


## Mhdmhb

> بچه ها من معدلمو دقیق یادم نمیاد
> اگه کمتر از اونی ک هست ثبتش کنم مشکلی پیش میاد؟


تو کافی نت بهش بگین میخوام سوابقو بببینم تو ویرایش میرن چک میکنن همه چی اونجا هس چندتا نمره رو میانگین بگیر بعدش ثبت کن فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد ولی از اینا هیچی بعید نیس

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ats.nzr


دوستان یه سوال نظام قدیما امتحان ترمیم معدل دارن یا نه ؟


مشخص نیست هنوز!
احتمالا این هفته اموزش پرورش باید تعیین تکلیف کنه
اگه این هفته هم خبری نشد برین اداره اموزش پرورش شهرتون درخواست کتبی بدین.*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> بچه ها من معدلمو دقیق یادم نمیاد
> اگه کمتر از اونی ک هست ثبتش کنم مشکلی پیش میاد؟


موقع ثبت نام در دانشگاه مغایرت معدل ها به سازمان سنجش ارسال میشه و سازمان سنجش محاسبه میکنه که آیا با معدل واقعیت میتونیستی در همین رشته قبول بشی یا نه. ممکنه یکی 2 نمره بالاتر زده باشه ولی با توجه به درصداش همچنان در اون رشته میتونسته قبول بشه. ولی یکی در رشته های پرمتقاضی 10 صدم بیشتر زده باشه و به همین خاطر قبولیش ملغی بشه. 
برا معدل کم مسلما ایراد نمیگیرن

----------


## CHARON IV

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## skvskv

> خب سلاطین . دیشب لینک ثبت نام فعال شد .
> از طرفی هم سلیمی ، عصو هیئت رئیسه‌ی مجلس ،بدون این که خنده‌ش بگیره ، ترشح فرمودند که ۱۵ و ۱۷ و ۱۸ آبان در صحن مجلس جلساتی با موضوع کنکور و رسیدگی به موضوعش رو دارند .
> از طرفی دیروز با دلیگانی نمایندهپی اصفهان صحبت کردم و گفت بخاطر تخریب ها پشیمان شده از حمایت از لغو مصوبه .


سلام
خبری نشده از این مجلسیا ؟؟؟؟؟
راستی اون جلسه 10 نفره ک تشکیل شد چرا نتیجه ندادن بیرون؟ حداقل تصمیمی ک گرفته شده رو باید میگفتن نتیجشو یا ن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
شما خبری دارین؟

----------


## skvskv

سلام
بنظرتون با نمراتی ک میگم (اینا نمرات ترمیم شده هستن ینی فلاااا طبق این مصوبه ک میگه فقط ی بار حق ترمیم داری ... من دیگ فرصت تغییر و ترمیم نمره ندارم) به پردیس فیزیوتراپی (شهرش مهم نیس ب غیر سیستان و بلوچستان خخ) سهمیه خاصی ام ندارم و منطقه 3 هستم
زبان18.25
عربی18
ادبیات19
دینی19.50
فیزیک17.25
زیست17
شیمی19.50
ریاضی20

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام
> بنظرتون با نمراتی ک میگم (اینا نمرات ترمیم شده هستن ینی فلاااا طبق این مصوبه ک میگه فقط ی بار حق ترمیم داری ... من دیگ فرصت تغییر و ترمیم نمره ندارم) به پردیس فیزیوتراپی (شهرش مهم نیس ب غیر سیستان و بلوچستان خخ) سهمیه خاصی ام ندارم و منطقه 3 هستم
> زبان18.25
> عربی18
> ادبیات19
> دینی19.50
> فیزیک17.25
> زیست17
> شیمی19.50
> ریاضی20


زبان و فیزیک و عربی و زیستت قطعا باید خیلی بهتر از این باشه

----------


## skvskv

> زبان و فیزیک و عربی و زیستت قطعا باید خیلی بهتر از این باشه


ببخشید بنظرت اگ مدیر مدرسه بزرگسالی ک توش ثبتنام کردم اشنا باشع
میتونه ی کاری کنه من بازم ترمیم شرکت کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> ببخشید بنظرت اگ مدیر مدرسه بزرگسالی ک توش ثبتنام کردم اشنا باشع
> میتونه ی کاری کنه من بازم ترمیم شرکت کنم؟؟؟؟؟


فکر نمیکنم. ولی اگه هدفت پردیس باشه زیاد نگران نباش با اینا حتی سراسری فیزیوتراپی هم میشه آورد.  من در مورد پزشگی منظورم بود

----------


## _Hamid_

> سلام
> بنظرتون با نمراتی ک میگم (اینا نمرات ترمیم شده هستن ینی فلاااا طبق این مصوبه ک میگه فقط ی بار حق ترمیم داری ... من دیگ فرصت تغییر و ترمیم نمره ندارم) به پردیس فیزیوتراپی (شهرش مهم نیس ب غیر سیستان و بلوچستان خخ) سهمیه خاصی ام ندارم و منطقه 3 هستم
> زبان18.25
> عربی18
> ادبیات19
> دینی19.50
> فیزیک17.25
> زیست17
> شیمی19.50
> ریاضی20


سلام با توجه به اینکه نمراتت خیلی هم بد نیست و بیشترین تأثیر معدل هم مربوط به دروس عمومی هستش اصلا جای نگرانی نیست با اینکه نمره بهتره بالای ۱۹ یا ۱۹.۵ باشه شما میتونی تأثیر این نمره ها رو با درصد بالای کنکور جبران کنی (هرچند جبران نمره از طریق ترمیم معدل بسیار آسونتر از جبرانش توسط کنکوره اما خب شما از یک بار فرصت ترمیم معدل استفاده کردید مگه اینکه دوباره قوانین آموزش و پرورش تغییر کنن که بعید میدونم امسال قوانینش تغییر کنن شاید سال بعد قوانین یک مقدار تسهیل بشه و مثلاً ترمیم معدل بشه دو یا سه بار) 
به نظرم شما میتونی به زیر 2000 منطقه هم فکر کنی و به پزشکی های روزانه هم برسی . ریاضی و شیمی و ادبیات و دینی نمره هات خوبن بقیه هم با یکم درصد بالاتر تو کنکور جبران میشن .

----------


## sea

خبری از ترمیم برای ما نظام قدیمیا نشد؟؟؟

----------


## skvskv

> فکر نمیکنم. ولی اگه هدفت پردیس باشه زیاد نگران نباش با اینا حتی سراسری فیزیوتراپی هم میشه آورد.  من در مورد پزشگی منظورم بود


راستش والا خیلیا ناامیدم کردن ک با این نمره ها نمیتونی 3 رشته اصلی قبول شی 
واس همون گفتم فیزیوتراپی ... اونم جدیدا فیزیو روزانه سخت شده پذیرشش بخاطر همون گفتم پردیس گرچه هزینه هاش بالاس ولی خانوادم گفته هزیه مهم نیس فقط رشته رو قبول شو
پس بنظرتون پردیس فیزیوتراپی مثلا شهرای درجه 2-3 میشه اورد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## skvskv

> سلام با توجه به اینکه نمراتت خیلی هم بد نیست و بیشترین تأثیر معدل هم مربوط به دروس عمومی هستش اصلا جای نگرانی نیست با اینکه نمره بهتره بالای ۱۹ یا ۱۹.۵ باشه شما میتونی تأثیر این نمره ها رو با درصد بالای کنکور جبران کنی (هرچند جبران نمره از طریق ترمیم معدل بسیار آسونتر از جبرانش توسط کنکوره اما خب شما از یک بار فرصت ترمیم معدل استفاده کردید مگه اینکه دوباره قوانین آموزش و پرورش تغییر کنن که بعید میدونم امسال قوانینش تغییر کنن شاید سال بعد قوانین یک مقدار تسهیل بشه و مثلاً ترمیم معدل بشه دو یا سه بار) 
> به نظرم شما میتونی به زیر 2000 منطقه هم فکر کنی و به پزشکی های روزانه هم برسی . ریاضی و شیمی و ادبیات و دینی نمره هات خوبن بقیه هم با یکم درصد بالاتر تو کنکور جبران میشن .


راستش پزشکی روزانه نخواستیم خخ همین فیزیو یا داروی پردیس و تعهدی اینام اوکیه خخخخ خدا کنه اونجوری ک شما میگی باشه 
بازم مرسی بابت وقتی ک گذاشتی

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام
> خبری نشده از این مجلسیا ؟؟؟؟؟
> راستی اون جلسه 10 نفره ک تشکیل شد چرا نتیجه ندادن بیرون؟ حداقل تصمیمی ک گرفته شده رو باید میگفتن نتیجشو یا ن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> شما خبری دارین؟


سلام . وقت بخیر . نه والا فعلا آخرین خبر همین بوده + اینکه بیستم آبان ، آیین نامه‌ی دقیق ترمیم رو میدند و تا بیست و سوم ابلاغ میشه به ادارات .
همین الان ظاهرا آقای امرائی داره توی رادیو درمورد کنکور صحبت میکنه ، نمیدونم کدوم رادیو ، فکر کنم رادیو جوان .
هیچ خبر دیگه ای نیست . ما هم داریم مثل خر میخونیم بلکه فرجی بشه .

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام
> بنظرتون با نمراتی ک میگم (اینا نمرات ترمیم شده هستن ینی فلاااا طبق این مصوبه ک میگه فقط ی بار حق ترمیم داری ... من دیگ فرصت تغییر و ترمیم نمره ندارم) به پردیس فیزیوتراپی (شهرش مهم نیس ب غیر سیستان و بلوچستان خخ) سهمیه خاصی ام ندارم و منطقه 3 هستم
> زبان18.25
> عربی18
> ادبیات19
> دینی19.50
> فیزیک17.25
> زیست17
> شیمی19.50
> ریاضی20


اگر دیپلمه‌ی قبل از ۹۹ هستید ، نمراتتون خوبه . یکی دوساعت وقت بذارید ، با صرایب و فرمول ترازی که دادند ، محاسبه کنید درصدتون رو .
البته به کسب تراز خوب توی دی ماه امید زیادی نداشته باشید ، چون خیلی از دانشجوهای روزانه بخاطر اینکه مجاز به کنکور دادن بدون انصراف شدند و خیلی از بچه هایی که خرداد امسال رشته‌ی عالی شهر دیگه قبول شدند ( مثلا پزشکی اهواز ) و میخواند شهر خودفون درس بخونند ( مثلا پزشکی تهران ) ، حمله ور شدند سمت ثبت نام دی ماه .
کلا میانگین وزنی نمرات دی ماه ، یا به سمت عالی میره یا به سمت داغون . اگه یه سمت داغون بره ، نمرات خوب مثل شما که خوبه ولی بیست نیست ، نتیجه‌ی خوبی میگیره ولی اگه به سمت عالی بره ، نابودیــ.م‌.ــد .

----------


## skvskv

> اگر دیپلمه‌ی قبل از ۹۹ هستید ، نمراتتون خوبه . یکی دوساعت وقت بذارید ، با صرایب و فرمول ترازی که دادند ، محاسبه کنید درصدتون رو .
> البته به کسب تراز خوب توی دی ماه امید زیادی نداشته باشید ، چون خیلی از دانشجوهای روزانه بخاطر اینکه مجاز به کنکور دادن بدون انصراف شدند و خیلی از بچه هایی که خرداد امسال رشته‌ی عالی شهر دیگه قبول شدند ( مثلا پزشکی اهواز ) و میخواند شهر خودفون درس بخونند ( مثلا پزشکی تهران ) ، حمله ور شدند سمت ثبت نام دی ماه .
> کلا میانگین وزنی نمرات دی ماه ، یا به سمت عالی میره یا به سمت داغون . اگه یه سمت داغون بره ، نمرات خوب مثل شما که خوبه ولی بیست نیست ، نتیجه‌ی خوبی میگیره ولی اگه به سمت عالی بره ، نابودیــ.م‌.ــد .


سلام 
والا بلد نیستم چجوری حساب کنم درصدمو ... ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین تو این موضوع ...
بعد اینکه مگ فرق داره دیپلمه 99 ب قبل باشم یا ب بعد؟(1400 دیپلم گرفتم)
موضوع بعدی اینکه والا امسال شیر تو شیر شده :Yahoo (4): ))) فقط این وسط حق ماهایی ک پشت کنکوریم رفت ...

----------


## Farnaz Ooo

سلام.ببخشید بچه ها الان که دیپلمه های نظام قدیم امکان ترمیم معدل براشون وجود نداره،فقط درصدای کنکورشون اهمیت داره یا اینکه باوجود اینکه امکان ترمیم ندارن نمرات ومعدلشون هم تأثیرگذاره؟!اگر حالت دوم باشه که واقعا بی عدالتیه!

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام 
> والا بلد نیستم چجوری حساب کنم درصدمو ... ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین تو این موضوع ...
> بعد اینکه مگ فرق داره دیپلمه 99 ب قبل باشم یا ب بعد؟(1400 دیپلم گرفتم)
> موضوع بعدی اینکه والا امسال شیر تو شیر شده))) فقط این وسط حق ماهایی ک پشت کنکوریم رفت ...


یه جدول برای ضرایب دروس و میزان تاثیرشون ، اوایل مهرماه ، توسط شورا بیرون داده شد . 
محاسبه‌ی تراز هم یه فرمول کلی داره .
الان سعی میکنم پیداشون کنم و بفرستمشون . میتونید با اونها ، درصد حدودی و تراز حدودیتون رو محاسبه کنید با توجه به تعداد شرکت کننده ها که داره اعلام میشه .
یه مقایسه‌ی حدودی با سالهای پیش بکنید ، این تراز و درصدها میتونه حدودا وضعیتتون رو روشن کنه .

----------


## skvskv

> یه جدول برای ضرایب دروس و میزان تاثیرشون ، اوایل مهرماه ، توسط شورا بیرون داده شد . 
> محاسبه‌ی تراز هم یه فرمول کلی داره .
> الان سعی میکنم پیداشون کنم و بفرستمشون . میتونید با اونها ، درصد حدودی و تراز حدودیتون رو محاسبه کنید با توجه به تعداد شرکت کننده ها که داره اعلام میشه .
> یه مقایسه‌ی حدودی با سالهای پیش بکنید ، این تراز و درصدها میتونه حدودا وضعیتتون رو روشن کنه .


ممنون میشم بفرستی مرسی از راهنماییت : )

----------


## joodii

بچه ها اگه کسی خبر داره از تاریخ  ثبت نام ترمیم خرداد و شرایط ترمیم برا ن قدیما لطفا بگه .کی میخوان تکلیف قدیمارو معلوم کنن
خو الان ن قدیمی که میخواد کنکور ثبت نام کنه باید بدونه امکان ترمیم داره اصن یانه ؟

----------


## LEA

> بچه ها اگه کسی خبر داره از تاریخ  ثبت نام ترمیم خرداد و شرایط ترمیم برا ن قدیما لطفا بگه .کی میخوان تکلیف قدیمارو معلوم کنن
> خو الان ن قدیمی که میخواد کنکور ثبت نام کنه باید بدونه امکان ترمیم داره اصن یانه ؟


سلام
از بعد از عید پیگیر باشید
من خودم حدودا20فروردین بود که رفتم بزرگسال و ثبت نام ترمیم کردم
راجب به قدیمی ها هم که گفته شد امکان ترمیم براشون هست
ولی باز از دبیرستان بزرگسال ناحیه اتون بپرسید ریز به ریز جزئیات و موارد و بهتون میگن

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط joodii


بچه ها اگه کسی خبر داره از تاریخ  ثبت نام ترمیم خرداد و شرایط ترمیم برا ن قدیما لطفا بگه .کی میخوان تکلیف قدیمارو معلوم کنن
خو الان ن قدیمی که میخواد کنکور ثبت نام کنه باید بدونه امکان ترمیم داره اصن یانه ؟


شما اگه نظام قدیمی شروع کن به خوندن قطعا واسه شما هم ترمیم میزارن
دی نشه، خرداد قطعی میتونین*

----------


## elhameli

سلام، اگر ترمیم دروس برای نظام قدیم تصویب بشه، نیازی هست دروس دهم و یازدهم رو هم برای عمومی مطالعه کنیم ؟؟  پیش نیاز هست ؟؟

----------


## MYDR

دوستان عزیز
یک سال و نیم در این تاپیک خون و دل ها خورده ایم! برای گرفتن حقمون الان به ترمیم نمرات و معدل بدون محدودیت تعداد تکرار نیاز داریم و هفته های آینده بخش نامه های قراره در این خصوص صادر بشه پس لطفا به این تاپیک مراجعه کنید !

لطفا همه شرکت کنید : پویش ترمیم معدل و معدل برای کلیه رشته ها و نظام جدید و قدیم

----------


## Arshia_Kh

دوستان من تو فرم معافیتم نوشته تا یک مهر هزار و چهارصد و یک حداکثر مهلتم برای فراغت از تحصیله
چنانچه مشمول به تحصیل پس از آن تمایل داشته باشد از مهلت یکساله وی کسر میگردد

----------


## Arshia_Kh

ترمیم معدل که فراغت از تحصیل حساب نمیشه؟ 
مجبور شدم تهش با معاون مدرسه ای ک میخواستم برم ترمیم دعوا کنم تا مدارکمو قبول کنه اون اصا میگفت فرصت ترمیم نداری رفت از مدیر پرسید گفت مشکلی نداره

----------


## Black Swan

*سلام

یه سوال

من یکی از اشناهام دیپلم سال 81 ریاضی و پیش دانشگاهی تجربی هست


سوابق براش جطوری اعمال میشه کسی خبر داره ؟؟؟؟

برای 84 به قبل که کد سوابق ندارن چه اتفاقی میوفته ؟!* :Yahoo (101):

----------


## MYDR

خنده داره، کسانی که خودشون هرچه هستند فکر میکنند دیگران هم همون هستند ! کافر همه را به کیش خویش پندارد !
مریض و عقده ای های که طاقت دیدن حق و عدالت خواهی رو ندارند !  این تاپیک برای همین شروع شد و در اون کسانی که سابقه بیشتری دارند میدونند چه طوری پیش رفت!
کسانی که کوچکترین اطلاعاتی از قانون و این مصوبه و آدمهای اون و قسمت های حتی میانه مدیران کشور ندارند و برای بدبختی که خودشان درگیر اون هستند فکر میکنند دیگران هم همون هستند و کسانی که اصلا ترمیم معدل نیاز ندارند را به دوباره خواهی ترمیم معدل و نمره متهم می کنند !  افسوس به حال چنین روان پریشانی!
 دجاله گو و بد صفت بد رو باید در کلام کسانی دیده میشه که  مدام صحبت از لغو مصوبه می کنند ولی هیچ اقدامی هم برای لغو اون نکردند ! و  از طرفی خودشان درگیر ترمیم نمره و معدل هستند مدام ناله ترمیم سر میدهند و  بازهم برای همین موضوع کاری نمی کنند! فقط بشینند در همین چند صفحه  نویسنده مصوبه رو لعن و نفرین کنند که کاری هم پیش نمیره !   کم نیستند  تازه به دوران رسیده های بی بوته و بی اصل نسبی مسئولی که باعث ویرانه  جامعه شدند و به پیرو اونها عده ای تو سری خور منفعل گ ...  فقط در پیام  نویسی پشت رایانه و گوشی فقط زر میزنند و برابر ظلم سکوت کردند و با چرند و  پرند گویی فاز مدرنیته به خودشون گرفتند.

رمال فروم که فکر میکنند  دیگران ترمیم معدل دوباره نیاز دارند، میشه یه زحمت بکشند و بگند بچه های  انجمن کجا قبول میشند؟  هزینه هم لازم داشته باشه پرداخت میکنم!  :Yahoo (4): 

 تلاش برای احیای ترمیم نمره و معدل نشون میده کسانی  هستند که به فقط به فکر خودشون نباشند و به فکر همه هستند و فقط به فکر خودشون نیستند که همه افراد جامعه که هم نظام قدیم هم نظام جدید  و تمامی داوطلب کنکوری رو در بر میگیره ! کسی که غیرت داشته باشه و حق پذیر باشه به روشنی گواه میده که با احیای ترمیم نمره و معدل کسانی که قبلا ترمیم کردند، کسانی که مناطق محروم بودند و هستند، کسانی که مثل مرفح های بی درد و بی غم منابع و امکانات آموزشی فراوانی نداشتند که نمره مفتی بگیرند، و همه کسانی که نتونستند و یا حتی در آینده هم نتونند نمره خوبی بگیرند این امکان فراهم باشه براشون بتونند بازم شرکت کنند و نمره خودشون رو ترمیم کنند و نجات پیدا کنند!
در ر حقیقت اگر اندک فکر به اندازه جلبک مغزی داشتند یاوه گویان بد طینت، درک میکردند که وقتی ظالمین دارند مصوبه رو به ملت قالب میکنند، ترمیم معدل رو هم یکبار قرار دادند و همین الان سر بچه ها رو بریده اند و باید جلوش رو گرفت !  و مدام از لغو لغو صحبت میکنند حداقل برای سال های بعدی هست که با رویه ای پیش تمامی مسئولین و نظام بعید به نظر میرسه ! و از طرفی دیگه گیریم که لغو بشود که خوب با حق ترمیم نامحدود که حق کسی خودره نمیشود ! و حالا اگر 1 درصد وجود داشته باشد که مصوبه لغو نشود اونوقت آیا غیر از این هست که حق هزاران و میلیون ها نفر از بین میره !؟ 
یعنی اگر مصوبه های ترمیم توسط اموزش و پرورش اعلام بشه این بدبخت های انجمن باچه رویی میخواند حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشند که مدام پیش گویی پیش گویی نطق میکردند ! چه رسوایی و چه بد !


به جای تفرقه و دشمنی چقدر زیباتر بود که افرادی که خواهان نجات از این وضعیت هستند باهم همراه باشند! با همین شکاف ها چنین بر سر ما حکومت کردند و این نوع مصوبات یکی از از اون هزاران ظلمی هست که بر سر مردم کوبیده شده !

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> کسایی که با ذهن مریض و فرسوده که حاصل نشیمن نشینی تو انجمن تو سالای متوالی بوده و هی درحال نظر دهی و پیش گویای به ظاهر موفق بودن و رفتن ترمیم کردن و الان کاسه چه کنم چه کنم گرفتن دستشون متاسفانه خبر بدی هس اینکه نمیتونن بار دیگر ترمیم شرکت کنن و باید سالای بعد به فکر کنکور باشن و سوختنشون جزو تقاص پررویی شونه������


چه حیوونی هستی تو بچه
خدا نکنه یکاره ای بشی همه رو قتل عام میکنی

----------


## Mhdmhb

> چه حیوونی هستی تو بچه
> خدا نکنه یکاره ای بشی همه رو قتل عام میکنی


این لقب برازنده تو و امثال توس که وقتی جمله رو کامل نمیخونی نمیدونی چی به چیه اینجور صفت خانوادتو به من میدییی!!! کسایی که به جای لغو مصوبه دنبال ترمیم معدلن اونم برا شرایط خودشون منظورم بود بچه هم خیلی وقته بزرگ شده خواستی بیا زیارتش کن

----------


## Mhdmhb

کسایی که پیش گویی و نصیحتو خوب بلدن به فکر چاره برا خودشون باشن ن اینکه ۷ سال لنگر بزنن اینجا نصیحت کنن اینو اونو به فکر همه بودن بهتر از منفعت خود شخصه عمو!! ترمیم من نرفتم امکانشم دارم ولی این مصوبه هر حالتو در نظر بگیری ظلم به همه هس ولی اینکه بیاییم فقط چون یکی رفته ترمیم همه بند مصوبه رو ول کنیم بچسبیم به نوبت ترمیم خودخواهیه!!

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *سلام
> 
> یه سوال
> 
> من یکی از اشناهام دیپلم سال 81 ریاضی و پیش دانشگاهی تجربی هست
> 
> 
> سوابق براش جطوری اعمال میشه کسی خبر داره ؟؟؟؟
> 
> برای 84 به قبل که کد سوابق ندارن چه اتفاقی میوفته ؟!*


از سوالاتی که از خود سنجشم بپرسی هنگ میکنهاگه اشتباه نکنم ملاک دیپلمه ایشون باید اگه بخوان تجربی کنکور بدن حتما باید دیپلم مجدد تحربی بگیرن

----------


## مثل ابر

بحث وجدل کار به جایی نمیبره
گاها به جز سازگاری با شرایط جدید راه دیگه ایی وجود نداره
کسی نمیدونه شاید یه شبه خوابیدیم وفرداش گفتن مصوبه تاثیرقطعی معدل لغو میشه 
وشایدم هیچ وقت نگفتن
پس ادم باید طبق شرایط جلوبره
الان که میگن تاثیر قطعی معدل هست پس یه کنکوری هم باید برنامشو براین حسب تعسین کنه
وخودشو درگیر حاشیه هایی مثل لغو مصوبه و احتمال تغییراتو هر چیز دیگه ایی نکنه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> بحث وجدل کار به جایی نمیبره
> گاها به جز سازگاری با شرایط جدید راه دیگه ایی وجود نداره
> کسی نمیدونه شاید یه شبه خوابیدیم وفرداش گفتن مصوبه تاثیرقطعی معدل لغو میشه 
> وشایدم هیچ وقت نگفتن
> پس ادم باید طبق شرایط جلوبره
> الان که میگن تاثیر قطعی معدل هست پس یه کنکوری هم باید برنامشو براین حسب تعسین کنه
> وخودشو درگیر حاشیه هایی مثل لغو مصوبه و احتمال تغییراتو هر چیز دیگه ایی نکنه


با حرفتون کاملا موافقم ولی تابه حال نگفتم از درس بزنید تاپیک بزنیم برا لغو مصوبه اون چیزی که عیان هستش عزم جدی برا اجرای مصوبس و مام مجبوریم وفق بدیم خودمونو  اما اینکه هی دنبال یه بند مصوبه باشیم خودخواهیه کل مصوبه اشکال داره ن یه بندش

----------


## MYDR

> چه حیوونی هستی تو بچه
> خدا نکنه یکاره ای بشی همه رو قتل عام میکنی


داداش من نگران نباش! خدای جای حق نشسته !
این ها کوچکتر از این هستند که بخواند یه کاره ای بشند ! دوره این ...... دیگه سر اومده ! 
 شر افراد پلید و بدکاره به خودشون برمیگرده !  عده ای با همین فازها میخوان حرکت های مثبت حق خواهی رو از بین ببرند ! 
کسانی که خودشون چیزی نیستند و فکر میکنند خیلی حالیشون هست ! روان پریشانی مریضی که افتادن تو جامعه !و همه رو هم مثل خودشون می بینند ! همون طوری که گفتم این ها هیچی نیستند ! هیچ !

----------


## Mhdmhb

آن عقده ای که تو فکر مشاوره به همه هس بیشتر از همه خودش نیاز به مشاوره  داره من هیچ تو چیکاره ای سیاهی لشکر بدبخت که تو فکر اینه هرسال کنکور ججوری برگزار میشه��������

----------


## Mhdmhb

کسی در امری میتونه مشاوره بده زمام دار یه کاری بشه که توش موفق شده باشع مملکت از بالا به پایین پر شده از عقده اییا که تو هیج کاری موفق نبودن هی دارن اصرار به اون کار میکنن

----------


## MYDR

کسانی که فقط هم به فکر خودشون هستند و از تعامل صحبت و همکاری دیگران در فی ها خالدونشون احساس سوزش و درد می کنند !
 دیگران رو هم نصیحت میکنند که فقط به فکر خودتون باشید ! کسانی که مثل بچه  کوچیک ها که عروسک نمی تونند بزرگ کنند میگند بچه بزرگ کردیم مدام مثل  طوطی یه کلمه ای رو تکرار میکنند ! افسوس با چه جور آدمهای شدیم 80 میلیون  ! 
 یه مدت دیگه که مصوبه زهرمارتری آموزش و پرورش اومد بیرون رو سیاهی  بزرگ برای این جور افراد خبیث و تفرقه انگیز باقی میمونه ! هرچند این ها از  رو سیاهی و رسوایی عارشون نیست !
لنگر انداختن ما در این انجمن انگار  رفته تو .... اینها که انقدر دردشون اومده ! خوب قاعدتاً حرف حق و بجا رو  نمی تونند کسانی که منافع اون ها به خطر می افته تحمل کنند! مثل همون مردکی  که با مصوبه شورا موافق بود و می گفت خوبه ! و میگفت کارهای شما حاشیه است  ! معدل بالای که داشت و نمی خواست دیگران از این شرایط بهره مند بشند !
بعضی  شلغوزهای که اگر میتونستند میرفتن ترمیم میکردند نه اینکه زر بزنند نرفتم  و... ! پس عرضه نداشتند و ترسیدن و حقیقی تر اینکه یا منتظر اطلاع رسانی من  از از مصوبه آموزش و پرورش هستتند که تا این مدتی دیگه  آیین نامه ترمیم  مشخص بشه و بیاد بیرون  بعد برند ببیند چه خاکی باید توی سرشون بریزند !  
کسانی که از مصوبه تازه دوره روزه باهاش آشنا شدن وقتی که تازه اومدن سراغ  کنکور و دیدن دارند سرشون رو این مصوبه از ته میزنه ! حتی بلد نیستند و نمی  دونند چه طور نوشته میشه ! از ابعاد اون خبر ندارند ! حتی یک بار نتونستند  با مسئول مصوبات شورای انقلاب فرهنگی مثل آقای دام چی برند صحبت کنند که  بعدش بیان بگه عه عمو جون .... خوردیم ! حتی نمی دونند چه سیستم های  اطلاعاتی پشت این مصوبه هست ! و حالا نشستن توی انجمن :  بله این مصوبه نا  حق است و لغو خواهد شد ! حتی نمی دونند توی مصوبه دیپلم مجدد گرفتن لغو شده  ولی آموزش و پرورش با این کارش داره اون رو احیا میکنه ! حتی سواد این رو  ندارند که سنجش از پذیرش جدا شده و پذیرش قرار هست توسط خود دانشگاه ها  انجام بشه ! این رو نظام چندین سال هست که میخواد عملیاتی کنه استارتش رو  هم در این دولت زده و تا 5 -6 سال آینده دولت وقت خیلی از اهدافشون رو در  این زمینه پیش میبرند ! نماینده  ها که رفتن پخ پخشون رو بریدن و لالمونی گرفتن بعدش ! و این وسط یک نمایش  اجرا شد که موکت باف رو سفید کنند !خیلی از موارد که نمیشه بازگو کرد ! 
وقتی سنجش از پذیرش جدا بشه ، اون موقع  برای دانشگاه ها مثل دوره پذیرش دکتری فعلی حد نصاب میزارند که ترکیبی از  معدل و آزمون هست! واگر در این کسرت معدل بالاها خواهان وجود داشته باشه  خود به خود تا چند سال رشته های پرمتقاضی به افراد دیگه که معدل اون ها در  حد 25 صدم هم کمتر هست نمیرسه !
افرادی که هنوز کور هستند و نمی  بیند که من کتاب فروش و موسسه کنکوری ندارم، کانال و فاز مشاوره ای هم  ندارم ! از اولین کسانی بودم که این مسئله مصوبه رو مطرح کردم ! و به جرات  میگم از همه مخالفین با مصوبه در این انجمن بیشتر تلاش کردم! همون زمان  هشدار دادم حالا یکی تازه انگشت شورا رفته تو چشم کورش بازش کرده ! مدام  چرند و پرند می بافن ! بله اکثریت مردم با این مصوبه مخالفند ! ولی آیا تونستن یک امتیاز از شورا بگیرند؟ هیچ !
  گیر دادن به یک بند تنها راه برای حق امتیاز و مهم ترین عامل برای از بین بردن همین مصوبه است ! کسی که درک و شعورش باشه و با مصوبه و ارکان اون آشنایی داشته باشه ترمیم بدون محدودیت سابقه تحصیلی و کنکور رو می فهمه که میشه مثل همین کنکور قبلی فقط در قالب جدید و مصوبه به نوعی دیگری از عبارت لغو شده !  یعنی هم این ها کارشون رو پیش بردند هم مردم از دست ظلم های ظالمان نجات پیدا کردند !  و اگر همین ترمیم معدل رو محدود کنند یعنی هم مصوبه رو اجرا کردند هم حق ترمیم یکبار بیشتر ندارند مردم و کسی هم حرف بزن نیست !
دیگه حرف آخر، حالمون بهم خورده از دست این حرفها:
برای همه کسانی ناکس قبلی و همه این دست از افراد آینده:
کسانی که میگن این کارها اثرنداره حاشیه است، و ترمیم نمره  حق نیست ! این مصوبه زوره ! این مصوبه ناحق هست ! این مصوبه باید لغو بشه ! کل این مصوبه رو باید یک جا لغو کرد و بند بندی باهاش برخورد نکرد :   خیلی خوب ! مرد باشید، شرف داشته باشید، جرات داشته باشید، غیرت  داشته باشید فقط باد هوا نخورید : یه زمانی در طول همین چند روز باقی مونده ( تا قبل از دو شنبه  هفته آینده که گفتن آموزش و پرورش جلسه برای ترمیم داره ،خود همین دو شنبه هم خوبه) پاشید جلوی شورا  اعتراض کنید! یا جلوی آموزش و پرورش اعتراض کنید و بگید ما این مصوبه رو  نمیخواهیم و این رو لغو میکنیم !  اگر تونستید کاری کنید و 50 نفر همراه خودتون کردید با خودتون همین جا اعلام کنید:  همه انجمن هم شاهد باشه من یکی هم 51 نفر میام و اگر  شما اومدید و ثابت کردید که من نیومدم ادمین اکانت منو بن کنه ! 
اگر نه نمی تونید و هزارتا سفسطه و مغلطه کاری دیگه بهم می بافید، بهتره سرتون رو بزارید پایین و دیگه بیش از این زر زدن هاتون رو کش ندید و .... نگید و خفه خون بگیرد.

----------


## MYDR

‌@*mohammad_kh199*
برادر عزیز میدونم اعصابت خورده و متاسفانه این جور چیزا به جای اینکه در اینجا بتونیم هم فکری کنیم و مشکلات رو پیگیری کنیم یه سری افراد باعث ناراحتی و لجن کشیدن انجمن میشند! ولی من از شما میخوام خواهش کنم که به اعصابتون مسلط بشید و پیام های ... رو ویرایش و دیلیت بزنید ! 
ان شاءالله یه مقدار دیگه زمان که بگذره زمان همه چیز رو مشخص میکنه !

----------


## MYDR

> صلوات بفرستین

----------


## mohammad_kh199

*a*


> کاملا با حرف شما موافقم !
> برادرم من سعی کردم تا میشه منطقی و از روی استدلال و منطق بیام این نقشه شوم شورا رو تشریح کنم. جواب بچه ها رو دادم و حداقل سعی کردم تا حد ممکن و توانم کمک کننده به حال بچه ها باشم ! این ها گم نمیشه ! حتی کسانی که شاید هم کمک گرفته باشند و حتی الان خبر هم نداشته باشند که چنین حرفهای داره زده میشه که بیان بزنند توی دهن یه سری وراج !  همون طور که گفتم چیزی نمیدونند و این ها هیچ اند : دانششون و سوادشون از مصوبه در حد همون شوتیز هست که مشخصه چه کرد و چه شد !!!
> به قول شما ما همش جنگیدیم یه سری ها داشت با .... بازی میکردند ! حالا ادعاشون هم طبق طبق ! از بس احمق و خنگ هستند که میگند شما چند سال اینجایی فقط داری مبارزه میکنی ! مثل اون بی شعور قبلی که همه تاپیک های منو دنبال گیری میکرد و فشار میخورد ! خوب اینجا من اینجا هستم لنگری که انداختم کجاشون رو تنگ کرده انقدر براشون در آوره و سخت اومده که طاقت ندارند دیگه !
> کلی وقت گذاشتم کلی هزینه کردم ! کلی زحمت کشیدم بعدش یه سری آدم به جای تشکر و قدردانی تازه دستی هم میخوان که هیچ میگن فقط به فکر خودمون باشیم و این چیزا فایده نداره ! هر کسی دنبال نفع خودش باشه! 
>  شرافت نداره کسی که می بینه ترمیم نمره و معدل شده مشکلی برای همه و استرس و بحث روانی و شرایط اون بچه ها رو بی چاره کرده! ولی کاری برای احیای حق ترمیم معدل و نمره نمیکنه! اگر ترمیم معدل به صورت نا محدود باشه این مصوبه یعنی لغو شده و فقط به شکل دیگه ای داره پیش میره !ولی اگر ترمیم معدل به تعداد نباشه خدا حافظی با رشته های مورد تقاضا خصوصا همین سه رشته پزشکی دندادن دارو سازی و حتی دامپزشکی و.... !
> حالا هم دارم یک طرح خیلی خوب و که با کلی صحبت از این سمت و اون کارشناس و اون مسئول بدستم رسیده رو پیش می برم به جای اینکه بگن خوب حداقل حداقل یه داد و بیدادی میشه ! ( چون از نظر بعد اجتماعی آموزش و پرورش مثل شورا نیست و انقدر نمیتونه قلدر بازی در بیاره ، نمونه اش رئیس سنجش وقتی داره حرف میزنه باید یه لیوان آب بدی دستش که صداش در بیاد و نفسی تازه کنه ) یه سرو صدای میشه که بهتر از هیچی هست ، ما خیلی عرضه و جرات داریم یه حرکت خوب دیگه ای فلان میزنیم  میگیم بله ما هم فلان کارو کردیم و یا میخواهیم انجامش بدیم ، اعضای انجمن شما هم بیایید هم فکری و کمک ! به جای این ها فقط زر زر کنند!
> حرفی که زدم پاش هستم ! ببینم این ها انقدر وجود دارند شرافت دارند غلطی کنند و یا نه گزینه دوم خفه خون گرفتن رو در پیش میگیرند !( که با این وضعیت روانی که دارند بعید هست که خفه خون بگیرند ) !


*
داستان اینه که شما هرجور دلت میخواد میتونی زندگی کنی به شرطی که حقی از کسی ضایع نکنی و آزار به کسی نرسونی
اینکه شما بیست سال کنکور بدی اینکه شما تمام عمرت رو صرف جنگیدن برای عدالت آموزشی بکنی چیز مشکل داری نیست و شما به هیچ کس پاسخگو نیستی تو مملکت ما متاسفانه تا بوده اینجور ادما بوده منم زیاد هر روز به اینا برخوردم و اینا تا ابد هستن ذاتشون اینه خانوادشونم همینن کاریش نمیشه کرد بهترین کار نادیده گرفتنش هست
این ادم هم تا به خانوادم چیزی نمیگفت منم دنبالشو نمیگرفتم اما من به خانوادش توهین نکردم اما اون حرومزاده بیشخصیت سریع اومدن خانواده و ناموس رو کشید وسط که مشخصه زیر دست کی بزرگ شده
بگذریم

این مصوبه امسال بی شک اجرا میشه یعنی قابل لغو نیست دیگه اما لغو شدنش فقط با اعتراض کردن حل نمیشه مراحل قانونی داره که از الانم داره اجرا میشه که اینها هم بخاطر اقتضای سنشون نمیتونن تحمل این مراحل رو داشته باشن و میخوان یه شبه همه چی حل بشه
در مورد ترمیم من به شخصه نظرم این هست که ترمیم هیچوقت نامحدود نمیشه البته به سالی یبار اجرا شدنش میشه فکر کرد ولی من خودم به شورای عالی اموزش و پرورش سر زدم به اموزش و پرورش کل سر زدم اینهارو از نزدیک دیدیم شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش قانون گذار اموزش و پرورش هست ترمیم هم اونها تصویب کردن من بعید میدونم اینها بتونن چندبار بزارن اما میشه فشار اورد که حداقل دوبار اجرا بشه یا سالی یبار اینجوری عادلانه تره ولی اموزش و پرورش یکم بدقلق و لجبازه همه این مصوبه هم بخاطر اموزش و پرورش عملی شده

به نظر من چیزی که شما داری پیگیری میکنی کاملا درست منطقی عادلانه و به حق هستش خیلی از بچه ها نمیدونن این مصوبه و ترمیم یکبار چه فاجعه ای هستش مطمئن باشین سال دیگه عده کثیری همراه شما خواهند بود چون هنوز درد یکبار ترمیم رو تچشیدن*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> ‌@*mohammad_kh199*
> برادر عزیز میدونم اعصابت خورده و متاسفانه این جور چیزا به جای اینکه در اینجا بتونیم هم فکری کنیم و مشکلات رو پیگیری کنیم یه سری افراد باعث ناراحتی و لجن کشیدن انجمن میشند! ولی من از شما میخوام خواهش کنم که به اعصابتون مسلط بشید و پیام های ... رو ویرایش و دیلیت بزنید ! 
> ان شاءالله یه مقدار دیگه زمان که بگذره زمان همه چیز رو مشخص میکنه !


*نه واقعا اعصاب خوردی نیست اخه تجربه هر روزم هست اینجور ادما درگیری فیزیکی هم بارها داشتم چیز جدیدی نیست اما درسته اگر ادامه نداشت من قطعا پاک میکنم پیامهام رو*

----------


## sajad_ha

> به عنوان پیام بازرگانی یه سوال دارم
> اگه من خرداد سال بعد دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و بخوام طبق همون دیپلم جدیدم کنکور بدم ، برای ثبت نام به مشکل نمیخورم؟ چون زمان ثبت نام بهمن هزار و چهارصد و یکه منم که اون موقع کد سوابق ندارم


نه مشکلی نیست
آموزش و پرورش سوابق رو تیر هم میفرسته

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> به عنوان پیام بازرگانی یه سوال دارم
> اگه من خرداد سال بعد دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و بخوام طبق همون دیپلم جدیدم کنکور بدم ، برای ثبت نام به مشکل نمیخورم؟ چون زمان ثبت نام بهمن هزار و چهارصد و یکه منم که اون موقع کد سوابق ندارم


جوابی که به سوال شما میشه داد اینه که اصلا مشخص نیست
نه شما خیلی از داوطلبا کلا رو هوان نمیدونن باید چیکار کنن
راه اینه که شما ثبت نامت ویرایش بشه و خیلی پروسه داره برای دیپلم مجدد کد سوابق جدید صادر میشه ولی تا شما امتحانات رو ندی تموم نشه کانامه نگیری اعتراضات باز شه و بسته شه و کلا پرونده امتحانات خرداد بسته شه نمرات ارسال شه اموزش و پرورش بعدش بره سنجش بعد اون میتونین ویرایش کنید دی ولی دیپلم مجدد بگیرین با نمرات متوسط یا کم خرداد همونو ترمیم کنید نمراتتون برای کنکور تیر ارسال میشه این روش باز درست تره تا اینکه خرداد برید تازه دیپلم مجدد بگیرید مگر اینکه یه سال دیگه بمونید

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> نه مشکلی نیست
> آموزش و پرورش سوابق رو تیر هم میفرسته


درسته تیر هم میفرسته اما سوابقی رو میفرسته که شما کد سابقه تحصیلی رو‌ موقع ثبت نام وارد کردی ایشون باید کلا ثبت نامش ویرایش بشه باید از سنجش بپرسن به نظرم

----------


## sajad_ha

> درسته تیر هم میفرسته اما سوابقی رو میفرسته که شما کد سابقه تحصیلی رو‌ موقع ثبت نام وارد کردی ایشون باید کلا ثبت نامش ویرایش بشه باید از سنجش بپرسن به نظرم


به نظرم هنگام کارت ورود به جلسه هم فرصت ویرایش میدن و میتونن اون موقع کدسوابق بفرستن
این نظر شخصی منه و شایدم این امکان نباشه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> به نظرم هنگام کارت ورود به جلسه هم فرصت ویرایش میدن و میتونن اون موقع کدسوابق بفرستن
> این نظر شخصی منه و شایدم این امکان نباشه


بله اگر این امکان باشه برای اون موقع کاملا شدنی هست ولی مشکل اینه که اعلام نشده و صرفا با ریسک ادم باید بره جلو

----------


## sajad_ha

این مدت اینقدر از سنجش سوال کردیم و هیچ جواب درستی ندادن که یادم رفت بگم، من همین سوال رو خودم پرسیدم گفتن از آموزش و پرورش سوال کنین!آموزش و پرورش هم گفت که سوابق تیر ماه هم به سنجش ارسال میشه!ولی من باز هم از حرفشون مطمین نیستم

----------


## sajad_ha

> این مدت اینقدر از سنجش سوال کردیم و هیچ جواب درستی ندادن که یادم رفت بگم، من همین سوال رو خودم پرسیدم گفتن از آموزش و پرورش سوال کنین!آموزش و پرورش هم گفت که سوابق تیر ماه هم به سنجش ارسال میشه!ولی من باز هم از حرفشون مطمین نیستم

----------


## Mhdmhb

> این مدت اینقدر از سنجش سوال کردیم و هیچ جواب درستی ندادن که یادم رفت بگم، من همین سوال رو خودم پرسیدم گفتن از آموزش و پرورش سوال کنین!آموزش و پرورش هم گفت که سوابق تیر ماه هم به سنجش ارسال میشه!ولی من باز هم از حرفشون مطمین نیستم


بببینید دوست عزیز مصوبه فک میکردن دوتا بنده اجراش راحته این همه کارشناس گوش زد کردن این مصوبه ظلمه نمیشه اجراش کرد کسی گوش نمیداد الان که تو عمل اومدن دیدن ای دل غافل واقعا عمل شدنی نیس اینکه جوابیم بهتون نمیدن دلیلش اینه جوابی تدارن کسی که ۸۴ دیپلم گرفته ۹۴ و.... ججوری میخوان تراز کنن حق کسی نره وهزاران سوال بی جواب که بخوای فکر کنی باید درسو ببوسی بزاری کنار!!

----------


## Mhdmhb

نمیخوام امید بدم بعدش بعضیا از دوستان بریزن سرم واصلنم با مواضع کنکور سنترو بقیه موافق نیستم! ولی اینکه تو پذیرش اومدن حتی کنکور دی خارجو قرار نیس برگزار بشه و چند دلیل دیگه ای که قابل بیان و دفاع کردن است اما شخص خودم امیدی زیادی به لغو دارم و همه برنامه ترمیم اینا یه شو برا پول دراوردن بوده انشالله که برا هممون خیر باشه!!درباره ترمیم اینام اینکه میگن قراره مصوبه ای درباره ترمیم اینا ابلاغ بشه بعضی از رفقا فک میکنن من مخالف ترمیممم ن حتما مصوبه اجرا بشه خود من اولین شخص برا ترمیم میرم اما اما تاجایی که بنده با اجازه دوستان پیگیر بودم قانونی در کار نیس و فقط در حد کلامی بین وزارت اینا بوده انشالله که خبرایی که به بنده رسیده درست باشه شرمنده دوستان نشم و مورد تهمت قرار نگیرم فردا و پس فردایی!!

----------


## Mhdmhb

واکنش قالیباف به مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی: قانونی که مجلس وضع کرده، قابل لغو نیست/ ان شاءالله حل خواهد شد

رئیس مجلس در پاسخ به تذکر حجت‌الاسلام سلیمی، نماينده مردم محلات و دليجان: 
مجلس مرکز قانونگذاری است. حتما قانونی که مجلس وضع کرده، قابل لغو نیست مگر این که تغییر آن قانون در مجلس انجام شود.
موضوع پیگیری شده و مکتوب هم به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی منعکس شده است.

----------


## Mhdmhb

نامه نمایندگان به «رئیسی» درباره کنکور ۱۴۰۲

«حاجی دلیگانی» عضو هیات رئیسه مجلس: نمایندگان با امضای نامه‌ای خطاب به رئیس‌جمهور خواستار عدم اجرای مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مبنی بر تاثیر معدل دانش‌آموزان در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ شدند. @tasnimNews

----------


## Mhdmhb

> نامه نمایندگان به «رئیسی» درباره کنکور ۱۴۰۲
> 
> ������«حاجی دلیگانی» عضو هیات رئیسه مجلس: نمایندگان با امضای نامه‌ای خطاب به رئیس‌جمهور خواستار عدم اجرای مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مبنی بر تاثیر معدل دانش‌آموزان در کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ شدند. @tasnimNews


بعد ثبت نام کنکور و ترمیم و این همه پول ترمیم کتاب نهایی اینا مطمئن باشید لغو میشه البته یه عده دوستان نریزن سرم که چرا الکی حرف میزنی نظر شخصی منه این همه هم خودمو کشتم برا این بود تو حلقوم این مفت خورا پول نریزید که متاسفانه برداشت بد کردن دوستان و کار به فشوو غیره کشید گذر زمان ثابت میکنه این همه حرصم برا ترمیم نکردن بیجا نبوده!!

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> از اعضای شورا کسی واکنشی به این خبر نشون نداده؟
> سبطی و امرایی و ... چیزی نگفتن؟
> نمیدونم این نامه پیشنهاد به رئیس جمهوره یا دستور. کلا میشه به این نامه امیدوار بود؟


به نظر من کاملا 50-50 هست. 
سبطی که مشغول فروش پکیج های امتحان نهایی هست و حرفاش هم تاکید روی عدم الغای مصوبه هست

----------


## Mhdmhb

> از اعضای شورا کسی واکنشی به این خبر نشون نداده؟
> سبطی و امرایی و ... چیزی نگفتن؟
> نمیدونم این نامه پیشنهاد به رئیس جمهوره یا دستور. کلا میشه به این نامه امیدوار بود؟


رفیقمون بالا گف سبطی الان از خداشه لغو نشه کتاباشو نوشته با انواع اقسام طرح نهایی کادد!!بگذریم همشون ذات کثیفشونو نشون دادن اما درباره نظر که فعلا امرایی خبرای لغو مصوبه رو تو کانالش گذاشته سبطی هم که گفتیم مشغول شمردن دلار بچهاس...احتمال زیاد میدم تا آخر آبان خبرای خوبی برسه پولارو جمع کردن الان نوبت بالاکشیدن بعدش لغو مصوبس البته نظر شخصی خودمه

----------


## Mhdmhb

طبق پیگیری خبرنگار بخش اجتماعی تسنیم از وزارت آموزش و پرورش، مصوبه مرتبط با ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی نهایی شده است و شیوه نامه آن تا یک ماه آینده منتشر خواهد شد، در این شیوه نامه تمام ساز و کارهای ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات مشخص خواهد شد.

◾️ هر فرد یکبار سابقه تحصیلی را ایجاد کرده و فارغ التحصیل می‌شود و برای هر درس هم یکبار فرصت ترمیم نمره دارد؛ هزینه ترمیم نمرات در شیوه نامه ارسالی نیز مشخص خواهد شد./ تسنیم

----------


## Mhdmhb

> طبق پیگیری خبرنگار بخش اجتماعی تسنیم از وزارت آموزش و پرورش، مصوبه مرتبط با ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی نهایی شده است و شیوه نامه آن تا یک ماه آینده منتشر خواهد شد، در این شیوه نامه تمام ساز و کارهای ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات مشخص خواهد شد.
> 
> ◾️ هر فرد یکبار سابقه تحصیلی را ایجاد کرده و فارغ التحصیل می‌شود و برای هر درس هم یکبار فرصت ترمیم نمره دارد؛ هزینه ترمیم نمرات در شیوه نامه ارسالی نیز مشخص خواهد شد./ تسنیم


تو کل دوماه اخیر تمام پستهای من درباره این بود که تا جاییکه از شخصی تو بازرسی آموزش پرورش خبر دارم هیچ آییین نامه ای در کار نیس الکی وقت خود را صرف این مفت خوران سنجش و آموزش پرورش نکنید همش شوعه برا بالا کشیدن پول دانش آموزان بدبخت اما متاسفانه یک سری کوران و سنگ دلان و عقده ایا ریختن سرم که ن تو دروغ میگویی و موافق بدبخت شدن دانش آموزانی بگذریم که با لغو مصوبه انشالله خیلی چیزا معلوم خواهدشد !!

----------


## MYDR

اونهای که از همون ماده و اثر زاده شدند، انجمن به گند کشیدند! و مدام دهن مردار خونه کثیفشون رو باز میکنند که بی آبرو تر بشند! اون غذایی روزانه خودشون رو میخورند هی مدام اسم میبرند !
اگر غیرت و شرف و آبرو داشتنددر تاپیک های قبلی توضیح دادم غلطی می کردند جلوی آموزش و پرورش یا شورا ! نه اینکه مدام زر زر کنند و حال همه رو بهم بزنند مثل سادیسم های خود درگیر روانی بدبخت ! گفتیم خفه خون بگیرید شما هیچ کاره بی سوادی بیش نیستید !
اینکه خبرگزاری خبری رو منتشر کرده که در راستای همون اطلاعیه و خبری هست که زودتر به اطلاع اعضا رسوندم که زودتر تند تند مثل یابو.
مشخص شد آقایون تصمیم گیر بحث ها و زرهاشون رو زدند و قرار گذاشتند جمع بندی هاشون رو کردند !حالا آیین نامه اش رو بنویسند یا ننویسند با این آقایون گ... !  بازم تکلیف خیلی ها با وضعیت فعلی مشخص نیست !!
 حالا که تشت رسوایی عده ای بی آبرو و بی چاره مثل .... زاده ها افتاده زمین حالا باید دنبال سوراخ برای قائم شدن خودشون بگردند!
عده ای بی بته و پست می گفتند من اینجا لنگر انداختم ، چقدر این لنگر ما براشون درد آور بوده که انگار رفته توی .... که هر پستی که میزنند دنیال صدا دادن برای فشاری که بهشون وارد شده و ج..... داده میگردند که مدام اه و ناله کنند !
واقعا جای افسوس داره که چنین .... های در این انجمن حضور داشته باشند ! تف !

بدبخت برو بیمارستان روح سگ و کثیفی که داری رو درمان کن !

----------


## Mhdmhb

متاسفانه بعضیا القاب زشتی که از نیاکان خود به ارث برده اند رو به ما نسبت میدندربارع پیگیری هم که ما خیالمون راحته انگار سوزشش برا بعضیاس که پماد هست خوشبختانه !!

----------


## Mhdmhb

یه پیشنهادم برا دوستان عزیز وقت خودرا برا کسانیکه ادای مشاور درمیارن اما هیچی نیستن و صرفا لنگر انداختنو توی چندین سال تو انجمن به خوبی بلد بودن و استعداد خاصی در تجزیه تحلیل کنکور دارن تلف نکنن و با یه دکمه بلاک خودشونو راحت کنن گودبای

----------


## MYDR

کسی که اولین لفظ زشت رو از فشار وارد آمده ناشی از حق و سند،  از دهان زشت و کثیف خودش در فضای انجمن متصاعد کرد مشخص هست ! به قول همون دوستی که کلا زد و شست و پهن کرد و همه چیز رو جلوی چشمشون آورد می گفت شروع کننده مریض باعثش بوده ! الان دوباره همون ماجرا تکرار شده ! مشخص هست که چنین تربیتی رو چنین بچه های تازه به دوران رسیده ..... نی  از محیط های که در  اون پرورش یافته اند بلد هستند ! و فکر کرده اند هر ا.... بخورند زیبا است !
حاضرم هزینه درمان روح و وران عده ای که نیاز به مساعدت دارند رو متقبل بشم ! شماره کارت رو همین جا درج کنند تا براشون هزینه یک دوره کامل روان پزشکی رو پرداخت کنم !  اگر نیاز به بستری در بیمارستان داشته باشند میتونم با مدیریت یکی از بهترین بیمارستان های اعصاب و روان هماهنگ کنم! اگر در گذشته بهشون ... شده میتونم بهترین روانکاو و هیپنوتیزمور برای فراموشی وحشت و سختی های که داشتند هماهنگ کنم !
 افرادی تا به این حد عقده ای و مریض برای جامعه کنکوری که هیچ ! برای جامعه اجتماعی که در خیابان ها هم رفت و آمد میکنند مزر و فاجعه آفرین هست!

عقده های که نیاز به توجه و محبت حتی در محیط فضای مجازی دارند و فکر میکنند هر کسی اینجا حرف میزنه یعنی داره مشاوره میده ! هنوز معنی اشتراک گذاری و صحبت و تعامل در چنین انجمن های رو بلد نیستند و طاقت ندارند اگر نظری مخالف با نظر و عقیده های عقده ای خودشون رو دیدند رفتار درست و حرفه ای رو بلد باشند ! این ها فقط فقط بلدند زر بزنند و مثل کودکستانی ها حاضر جوابی کنند برای مصوبه کنکوری و شورا و آموزش و پرورش هنوز هم متوجه نیستند اگر کاری نمی کنند بهتره که برند خفه خون بگیرند!

واقعا ً با یک خداحافظی همه از شر وجود چنین افراد مریض و روانی خوش حال خواهند شد !

----------


## Mhdmhb

کسی میتونه به فکر اینو اون باشد که خودش بتونه مشکل خودشو حل کنه مرد مومن تو اگه بلد بودی مشکل خودتو حل میکردی ۶ سال تو اینجا لنگر نمینداختین����������  ��درباره روان پزشک بودن هم که گفتیم کسی ۶ سال یه جایی باشه به هدفش نرسه عقده ای به ببار میاد و متاسفانه هم ته جیبش پول ساندیسو داره که نیاز به کمک باشه حتما کمک میکنیم!!و دیگر وقت خود را صرف عقده ایا و منفعت طلبان نمیکنم بلاک گودبای

----------


## MYDR

بدبخت فلک زده ! فقط شماره کارت بزار تا نجاتت بدم !  تو برای کل جامعه مزر هستی ! تو پول جیبت رو برای خودت نگه داشته باش ! لازمت میشه!
این که من اینجا 6 سال هستم ربطی به این نداره که 6 سال پشت کنکور بوده باشم ! از فرصت هام استفاده کردم و در جایگاهی هستم که راحت زندگیم رو پیش میبرم ! کارم شغلم و همه چیزش مشخص و تضمین شده است. قبل تری ها از پروفایل میدونستند.
این که من اینجا لنگر انداختم به ........  ربطی داره ؟ چی کاره ای که میخواهی دیگران رو از حضور در این انجمن امر و نهی کنی !؟  برو بمیر !
خدا رو صد هزار مرتبه شکر که به هر چیزی خواستم رسیدم ! این که این جا دارم برای کنکور سرو کله میزنم برای وضعیت همین جامعه است ! بچه ها و نوجون های که الان توی مناطق محروم و شرایط محروم گرفتارند و امثال یه عده بی شرف و بی غیرت میگن ترمیم معدل فقط برای من هست!  در صورتی که من ترمیم معدل نکردم و فرصتش هست و به دوستان هم گفتم تا آیین نامه اش نیاد اقدام نمی کنم! همون یکبار فرصتم رو نمی سوزونم فوقش ! اگر کنکور میخواستم بدم وقتم رو لحظه ای با ...... های بی .... هدر نمیدادم.
ولی اونهای که ترمیم کردند چه ؟ اون های که از منابع خوب برخوردار نباشند و بخواند چند سال دیگه بر گردند سر درس چی؟ مثل خیلی از خانم های که از شرایط بد اجتماعی میرند خونه شوهر و بعدش میخوان درس بخونند! پسری که برای هزینه خانواده اش مجبوره فقط کار کنه و میره سربازی و بعدش یه درامدی پیدا میکنه که هم خودش و هم خانواده اش تامین شدند حالا بخواد درس بخونه نتونه ؟  این ها انسان نیستند ؟!   لازم به تایید امثال چنین افراد مریضی ندارم، خدا گواه و کافی است ! اگر هم کنکور بدم و یا شرکت نکنم چیزی رو از دست نمی دم ولی بچه 18 19 ساله چی؟ چقدر باید حسرت بخوره که دیگه حتی آرزوی پزشکی رو نمیتونه داشته باشه و یا همش توی استرس روانی باشه که اگر نمره اش از 19 20 کمتر بشه دیگه به آرزوهاش نمی رسه ! این حرف ها برای افراد بی درک و بی غیرت قابل فهم نیست !
در پیگیری های که کردم و خبری که بود رو اطلاع دادم که خبرگزاری ها جدیدا پوشش دادند ! مگر گفتم من قرار هست آیین نامه بدم ؟ و مگر گفتم الا و بلا و حتما آیین نامه همین فردا می آید ؟ کلی هزینه و وقت صرف کردم و حاصل اون رو رایگان در اختیار بچه ها گذاشتم که بچه ها آقایون مسئول چنین زری میزنند !؟  بعضی ها دردشون گرفته ! ونمیدونند چی کار کنند !
 حداقل اون های که فکر میکرند فقط باید سابقه عمومی تولید کنند با خبری که بهشون دادم متوجه شدند که یه جای کار ایراد داره ! چون بهشون گفتم که بعدا اگر سال 402 قبول نشد برای 403 سنجش و پذیرش از سازمان سنجش جدا و پذیرش دست دانشگاه ها قراره بدن  واون ها بر اساس سابقه تحصیلی و نمره کنکور اقدام میکنند و حتی اگر عمومی سابقه تولید کنند، سابقه تحصیلی محسوب نمیشه ! این نشون میده که حداقل از خیلی ها که بی شرف و بی غیرت هستند اطلاعات کامل تر و دقیق تری دارم که سازمان سنجش بعدش اطلاعیه اش رو هم زد !
در خبرهای که دادم و صحبت های که با اعضا داشتم مهم ترین عامل حق ترمیم نمره و معدل و تولید سابقه تحصیلی بوده که مردم گرفتارش شدند که گفتیم این مسئولین دارند زر زر می کنند بهتر هست که همین الان داد و بیداد کنیم که حق ترمیم معدل یه بار نمیتونه باشه ! حالا کسی که با حق نامحدود ترمیم نمره مشکل داشته باشه یه بی شرف بی همه چیز میتونه باشه که خودشون رو نشون دادن که از این حرکت هم دردشون اومده ! و لنگر انداختن من ایجا رفته جرش داده! و مغلطه می کنند میگند این فقط برای خودم هست ! ترمیم نمره وجود داشته باشه فقط برای یه نفره ؟ برای یه نظام قدیم ؟ برای یه نظام جدید ؟ برای همه است ! در حقیقت بهترین روش برای بی اثر کردن ظلم مصوبه شورا است ! پس باید گفت بر عکس، کسی که با حق ترمیم نمره و به دفعات مشکل داره قطعا ً به فکر نفع خودش هست یا معدل بالا داره یا هر سو استفاده دیگه ای از این خلاء قانونی !
حالا : مرد مومن گو هم شدند برامون !  این ها اگر از ایمان خبر داشتند، این طوری ناحقی نمی کردند و چرند و پرند و تهمت نسبت نمیدادن که گذشت نمیکنم و می مونه برای یه روزی که این ها از همین کلمه مومن استفاده کردند و تا اون روز برای احیای حق مردم جامعه تلاش میکنم و باکی ندارم.

حداقل سر حرف خودشون هم نمی تونند باشند، قرار شد با یه خدا حافظی همه رو خوشحال کنند ولی اون روح مریض و متلاشی شدشون اجازه نمیده.

----------


## Mhdmhb

کسی بابت عدالت خواهیت شمارا سرزنش نکرده تا جایی که یادم میاد بنده گفتم اطلاعیه ترمیم به این زودیا نمیادد و شما شروع به کوبوندن من و یکی از دوستان که چرا این حرفارو میزنیم!!! رسیدی به هر جایگاهی مبارکت باشه ولی چیزایی که من کفتم خلاف واقعیت نبوده یک ماه پیشم گفتم آئین نامه ای در کار نیس و ریختین سرم ن تو بچهارو گمراه میکنی و الان درست یه ماه هم گذشته و خبری از آئین نامه نیس اطلاعاتی که شما و یا هرکسی میگذارد مربوط به تلاش خودشه نباید به تلاش هرکسی بی احترامییی بشه

----------


## Mhdmhb

حرفای منو کامل هرکی بخونه متوجه میشه من نگفتم ترمیم نرید کلا !! گفتم ۵ ماهه دقیقا یه آئیین نامه درس حسابی نتونستن بنویسن چرا چون نمیتونن چون اصلا از لحاظ ریاضی و آمار نمیشه نوشت!!!اما حرف من این بوده رفتن به ترمیم کتاب نهایی امثال سبطیو خریدن ینی موافق شدن با مصوبه خلاصه کلام منم این بوده دوست عزیز تا کامل چیزی معلوم نیس وقتمونو به این مفت خورای سنجش هدر ندیم تمام)

----------


## MYDR

اصلا ً این آیین نامه زهر ماری رو گیریم که اصلا نباشه !  اصلا این مسئولین بی غیرت هیچ غلطی نکردند !  
 ایین نامه های که فعلا وجود داره رو که قبول دارید !  پس مشکل اون بدبخت های که الان میخوان برن تمرمیم نمره کنند چی کار کنند؟ اصلا این ها هیچ !  سال دوازدهمی ها که میخوان سال بعد پشت کنکور بمونند و معدل خوب نگرفتن چی ؟ به خودی خودش با مصوبات فعلی ترمیمم فقط یک باره ! با شرایط به وجود اومده برای نمره هم این آموزش و پرورش ... میگه : بازم ترمیم یک بار خواهد بود !  این که یک بار خواهد بود و یک بار هست مشکل هست وگرنه آیین نامه های که میخواد بیاد بخوره تو سرشون !  فوقش درس ها و ضرایب و هزینه ها رو مشخص کردند ! موضوع این تعداد ترمیم هست !
  خیر من هیچ گاه شروع کننده توهین نبودم! در همون تاپیک که مورد ادعا است ! بنده رو به پیش گویی و غیب و این جور چیزا متهم کردید ! شما و طرفدار های شما این متوجه نشدید که هدف من برای لغو مصوبه از شما بیشتر نباشه کمتر نیست !  این ها بنزین رو گرون کردند! روغن رو گرون کردند ! چی شد ! پراید 7 تومنی شد چقدر؟  همه می گفتن نه بابا مگه میشه میاد پایین !  اومد ؟!  به خاطر همین همه راه ها رو برای بیان اعتراض گفتیم ! اگر متن پویش رو خونده باشید  در پاراگراف اول خود آموزش و پرورش الان متهم هست که باید آیین نامه ها رو زودتر میداده و در همون مصوبه کوفتی گفته اند که برای همه لازم الاجرا است پس چرا اجرا نکرده ؟ اموزش و پرورش که از همون اول توی بازی بود و یه سر نجس این بازی مصوبه مربوط به همین آموزش و پرورش بوده ! چرا عمل نکرده !  پس آقایون دیوان عدالت اداری و بازرسی کل کشور که گفته اید این مصوبه لازم اجرا بوده رو چرا پیگیری نمی کنید ؟ پس چرا خود ستاد راهبری مصوبات شورا اقدام نکرده ! این ها یعنی خودشون خلاف قانون عمل کردند ! بعد هم گفته ایم تا زمانی که آموزش و پرورش این امکانات رو نداشته باشه باید مصوبه اطلاح بشه ! تا یه فرصت بشه خرید و این آقایون مجلس و مسئول دست بجونبونند و .... بخورند ! وگرنه از این مصوبه و شورا چه کسی و چه مقامی تونسته تا حالا امتیازی گرفته باشه ؟ کاری که خودشون خواستند کردند ! حالا در مجلسی که یه نماینده رو استیصاح نتونستند بکنند و به شورای که رهبری گفته مصوباتش لازم اجرا است و امضا رئیس جمهور پاش هست مجلس پا میشد با قلدری و اعمال قدرت جلوش رو میگرفت ؟ دو بار طرح دو فوریتی چه شد؟! پوچ شد دود شد و رفت! 
پس نیت و هدف چیزی جز خیر خواهی برای همه نبوده ولی به من تهمت زدید که این کار برای خودم هست فقط !  و این لجاجت و زشتی در طرفدار شما با رای منفی بسیار در همه پست های من پیش رفت که مهم نیست ! حتی در نه در تاپیک اطلاعیه ای که زدم در پویشی هم که ایجاد کردم برای احیای حق ! برای همون کمک به خود شما که بشه مصوبه رو لغو کرد ! بازم به من حمله کردید و هر چیزی خواستید گفتید ! در صورتی که الان اگر مجلس ادعا کرده قانون مجلس باید اجرا بشه باید بگیم خوب باشه راست میگی ! بیا آموزش و پرورش رو کنترل کن ! وزیر آموزش و پرورش و ووزیر علوم که زیر دست های شما اند! برای جلوگیری از حق مردم این ترمیم معدل رو پیگیری کنید مگر نگفته بودید سابقه تحصیلی 40 درصد تاثیر مثبت ! اموزش و پروش داره کار دیگه ای میکنه ! ولی افسوس که این شورا داره با زیرکی و چابکی تمام همه ی ریل گذاری های شوم خودش رو انجام میده و حالا شما به جای اینکه درک درستی داشته باشید شروع کردید به درگیری با من ! و همه عقده و ناراحتی که از این مصوبه و شورا داشتید رو از من مطالبه میکردید!
اگر دقت و انصاف داشتید متوجه مشیدید وقتی توهین های کلامی بالا گرفت من ناراحت شدم و خواستم ادامه پیدا نکنه ! ولی افسوس که بازم فرداش شما با یه خبری که اومد بازم توهین کردید ! حتی در پست های بعدی سعی کردم دشمنی و کینه نداشته باشم که هیچ وقت نداشتم، به نظرات خوب شما لایک زدم ولی شما همون رویه قبلی رو داشتید !

این که این ها نمی تونند آیین نامه و کارهای ریاضی کنند رو بزارید کنار !  این ها به راحتی سر 85 میلیون ایرانی رو زیر گل می کنند و بعدش از مردم طلب کار هم هستند!  چقدر مثال بیارم که کارهای غیر منطقی بوده که انجامش دادند ! برای درس که برای بچه مصحل اند ( بدون توهین میگم : مثل گرگ های هستند که جوجه های رو قورت بدند ) براشون کاری نداره !
 برای همین پویش دوستان به سبطی گفتند ! جواب داد که کار من این نیست ! اون الان فقط در پی بازار خودش هست ! حالا من که خودم به سبطی منتقد بودم و به بچه ها گفته بودم عزیزان این سبطی اون شوالیه و نجات افراد نیست ! ولی خوب عده ای از نوجون ها و جوان ها چون خبر ندارند و احساسات پاکی هم دارند یه طور دیگه برداشت میکنند!

----------


## Mhdmhb

حرف شما برا نجات بچها درست منم مجبور باشم برا ترمیم اقدام میکنم ولی حرف من اینه جایی که فرصت خرداد هست برا همه هم هست میتونن راحت برن چرا باید از الان خدا تومن پول ترمیم پول کتاب نهایی بدن که اینام فکر کنن به به چه سفره رنگی باز شده برا همه به!! استقبال کردن زودکی از اینا ینی موافق مصوبه بودن  حرف من بد برداشت شده متاسفانه الانم که میبینیم آئین نامه ای در کار نیس روز اول ثبت نام کسی دهن باز نکرد الان آخراشه نمایندها همه دست به کار شدن که مصوبه لغو بشه هرر روز خبرش میومد که ترمیم فلان میگفتم گوش بهش ندین اینا فقط دنبال چاپیدن ملتن!خلاصه حرف من اینه مصوبه انشالله لغو میشه لغو هم نشه وقت هست برا درس کردن نهایی

----------


## MYDR

خوب این حرف شما یه حرف و یه نظر هست از طرف شما سر جای خودش !
حرف من فرای این هست !  اصلا دی که نه خرداد !  اصلا سال دیگه دو سال دیگه این بدبخت های پشت کنکوری باید بتونند ترمیم معدل بیشتر از یک بار داشته باشند !  مشکل اساسی که من در پی اون بودم این محدودیت تکرار هست و گرنه بحث زمانی و این چیزای که شما هم میگید سرجاش بله درسته ! کسی نره ترمیم که این ها دور بر ندارند ! 
ولی نیگاه مردم ترسیدند ! مردم میخواند نجات پیدا کننند و در برند ! به خاطر همین به همه چیزی چنگ میزنند و از طرفی هم برخی مسئولین بی شعور بی خاصیت زمان ترمیم رو 10 بار هر بار چیزی گفته اند و گفته اند خردادی نمیشه دی میشه ! دی نمیشه خرداد میشه ! دی خرداد شهرویر میشه - نمیشه !  خوب مردم گیر کردند!
 حالا هر وقت و هر زمانی که یه بدبخت رفت ترمیم و نشد نمره اش رو بگیره ! زیست شد 17 ! یا ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی ها نمی تونند همون بار اول 15 بشند چه برسه به 19 تا 20 ! این بدبخت میگه خوب نتونستم ! ضعیف بودم ! باید بتونم نمراتم رو تمرمیم کنم یا نه ! کنکور فرصت تکرار پذیری داره ! فوقش انقدر طرف تکرار میکنه که خودش تصمیم میگیره که دیگه نخونه و بره به رشته ای و یا کاری !
 ولی این ها دارند مردم رو به زور به رشته ها و کارهای می فرستند! باید جلوی این اجبار و جنایت رو گرفت ! حالا شما میگی پول نباید به کفتارها داد ! عده ای دارند میدند ! ولی بخدا عده ای همین هزینه ثبت نام کنکور رو ندارند! عده ای جزوه و کتاب کنکور از این و اون میگیرند حالا باید هر سال برای هر درس کلی درگیر باشند خوب مردم از کجا بیارند !! مثل دوران بردگی ! شاه و شاهزاده ها به مدرسه می رفتن و همه نوع معملی داشتند، مردم عادی باید برن به کارگری ! شما یکبار فرصت ترمیم داری! همه رو 19 میشی و یهو یه درس بد نمره میگیری ؟ خوب یعنی چی؟ این نشون میده شما صلاحیت و لیاقت برای پزشک شدن  مهندس برق شریف شدن رو نداشتی؟ یا زور و ظلم هست که به خاطر ممنانعت از شرکت مجددت در امتحان که دارند مانعت میشند تا ابد حسرت به دل بمونی؟

----------


## TheChernobyl

> حرف شما برا نجات بچها درست منم مجبور باشم برا ترمیم اقدام میکنم ولی حرف من اینه جایی که فرصت خرداد هست برا همه هم هست میتونن راحت برن چرا باید از الان خدا تومن پول ترمیم پول کتاب نهایی بدن که اینام فکر کنن به به چه سفره رنگی باز شده برا همه به!! استقبال کردن زودکی از اینا ینی موافق مصوبه بودن  حرف من بد برداشت شده متاسفانه الانم که میبینیم آئین نامه ای در کار نیس روز اول ثبت نام کسی دهن باز نکرد الان آخراشه نمایندها همه دست به کار شدن که مصوبه لغو بشه هرر روز خبرش میومد که ترمیم فلان میگفتم گوش بهش ندین اینا فقط دنبال چاپیدن ملتن!خلاصه حرف من اینه مصوبه انشالله لغو میشه لغو هم نشه وقت هست برا درس کردن نهایی


داداش چندم تکلیف نظام قدیما معلوم میشه؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> خوب این حرف شما یه حرف و یه نظر هست از طرف شما سر جای خودش !
> حرف من فرای این هست !  اصلا دی که نه خرداد !  اصلا سال دیگه دو سال دیگه این بدبخت های پشت کنکوری باید بتونند ترمیم معدل بیشتر از یک بار داشته باشند !  مشکل اساسی که من در پی اون بودم این محدودیت تکرار هست و گرنه بحث زمانی و این چیزای که شما هم میگید سرجاش بله درسته ! کسی نره ترمیم که این ها دور بر ندارند ! 
> ولی نیگاه مردم ترسیدند ! مردم میخواند نجات پیدا کننند و در برند ! به خاطر همین به همه چیزی چنگ میزنند و از طرفی هم برخی مسئولین بی شعور بی خاصیت زمان ترمیم رو 10 بار هر بار چیزی گفته اند و گفته اند خردادی نمیشه دی میشه ! دی نمیشه خرداد میشه ! دی خرداد شهرویر میشه - نمیشه !  خوب مردم گیر کردند!
>  حالا هر وقت و هر زمانی که یه بدبخت رفت ترمیم و نشد نمره اش رو بگیره ! زیست شد 17 ! یا ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی ها نمی تونند همون بار اول 15 بشند چه برسه به 19 تا 20 ! این بدبخت میگه خوب نتونستم ! ضعیف بودم ! باید بتونم نمراتم رو تمرمیم کنم یا نه ! کنکور فرصت تکرار پذیری داره ! فوقش انقدر طرف تکرار میکنه که خودش تصمیم میگیره که دیگه نخونه و بره به رشته ای و یا کاری !
>  ولی این ها دارند مردم رو به زور به رشته ها و کارهای می فرستند! باید جلوی این اجبار و جنایت رو گرفت ! حالا شما میگی پول نباید به کفتارها داد ! عده ای دارند میدند ! ولی بخدا عده ای همین هزینه ثبت نام کنکور رو ندارند! عده ای جزوه و کتاب کنکور از این و اون میگیرند حالا باید هر سال برای هر درس کلی درگیر باشند خوب مردم از کجا بیارند !! مثل دوران بردگی ! شاه و شاهزاده ها به مدرسه می رفتن و همه نوع معملی داشتند، مردم عادی باید برن به کارگری ! شما یکبار فرصت ترمیم داری! همه رو 19 میشی و یهو یه درس بد نمره میگیری ؟ خوب یعنی چی؟ این نشون میده شما صلاحیت و لیاقت برای پزشک شدن  مهندس برق شریف شدن رو نداشتی؟ یا زور و ظلم هست که به خاطر ممنانعت از شرکت مجددت در امتحان که دارند مانعت میشند تا ابد حسرت به دل بمونی؟


تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم نمرات برای اینا همه چیه و همش تفکراتشون اینه که کسی تو کنکور موفق بشه صرفا حتما راههای تستی بلد بوده و گرنه تشریحی باید حتما بخونی
آقا بیا یه گروه بزن تو تلگرام برای این چندبار ترمیم عضو جمع کنیم اینجوری نمیشه باید یکاری کرد

----------


## TheChernobyl

*دیروز رفتم اموزش پرورش ناحیه ای ک درس خوندم
گفتم نظام قدیمم 95 درسم تمام شده کجا برم برای ترمیم
یدونه از هزارتا برگه ی آماده ای ک داشتن دادن گفتن آره برو این مدرسه ک تایید کنن بعدش منتظر مجوز باشی
رفتم مدرسه گفتم برای ترمیم اومدم نزاشتن حرف بزنم گفتن بله بله بفرمایید اینم لیست مدارک برو بیار در خدمتیم
گفتم اوکی نظام قدیمم درسارو تطبیق میزنین؟
گفتن پووووووووف نظام قدیمی؟اون لیست مدارکو بده ک بهت دادیم برو بشین تا آخر آبان ببینیم چ بلایی سرتون میارن* :Yahoo (20): 
*از درو دیواره شهر داره عدالت میباره*

----------


## TheChernobyl

> آقا بیا یه گروه بزن تو تلگرام برای این چندبار ترمیم عضو جمع کنیم اینجوری نمیشه باید یکاری کرد


بیخیال داداش اینارو پرروتر نکنید ناموسا
بشین کنکورتو بخون

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> بیخیال داداش اینارو پرروتر نکنید ناموسا
> بشین کنکورتو بخون


اتفاقا تو تنها چیزی که باید اعتراض شه همین حق ترمیم هست ولی هیچکس براش مهم نیست چون همه حق یکبار رو دارن اما سال بعد دقیقا براشون مهم میشه

----------


## TheChernobyl

> اتفاقا تو تنها چیزی که باید اعتراض شه همین حق ترمیم هست ولی هیچکس براش مهم نیست چون همه حق یکبار رو دارن اما سال بعد دقیقا براشون مهم میشه


مهم هست اما وقتی میگی ترمیمو چندبار کن ینی با پروسه تاثیر قطعی مشکلی نداری

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> مهم هست اما وقتی میگی ترمیمو چندبار کن ینی با پروسه تاثیر قطعی مشکلی نداری


تاثیر قطعی لغو نمیشه اقا برای اینکه بخواین لغوش کنین که نمیشه یه عالمه داوطلب میخواد قربونی شه

----------


## TheChernobyl

> تاثیر قطعی لغو نمیشه اقا برای اینکه بخواین لغوش کنین که نمیشه یه عالمه داوطلب میخواد قربونی شه


داداش تو نظام قدیمی تکلیف ماها هنوز مشخص نشده
ترمیم قبل از این جریان اصلا معتبر نی 
بزار تکلیف مشخص شه بعد ترمیمو چندتاش کن

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> داداش تو نظام قدیمی تکلیف ماها هنوز مشخص نشده
> ترمیم قبل از این جریان اصلا معتبر نی 
> بزار تکلیف مشخص شه بعد ترمیمو چندتاش کن


تا پویشی شکل بگیره همون قدر زمان میبره همین الانش هیشکی نیست چون همه دل خوش به اون یکبارن

----------


## TheChernobyl

> تا پویشی شکل بگیره همون قدر زمان میبره همین الانش هیشکی نیست چون همه دل خوش به اون یکبارن


مسئله همینه تا شما بیای پویش جدید تشکیل و سروسامان بدی مرداد شده
فعلن کنکورو بچسب تا ده روز دیگه ببینیم داستان چیه

----------


## MYDR

> تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم نمرات برای اینا همه چیه و همش تفکراتشون اینه که کسی تو کنکور موفق بشه صرفا حتما راههای تستی بلد بوده و گرنه تشریحی باید حتما بخونی
> آقا بیا یه گروه بزن تو تلگرام برای این چندبار ترمیم عضو جمع کنیم اینجوری نمیشه باید یکاری کرد


سلام وقت بخیر.
بله این ها تفکراتی از نوع مغول دارند ! و کاریش هم نمیشه کرد !
شما نسبت به من لطف دارید ولی برای گروه همون طوری که دیدید هزارتا برچسب به من زده شده و همین طوریش متهم هستم به مشاوره دادند ! چه برسه که یه گروه و کانالی بزنم بعدش میگن میخواسته کتاب و جزوه ترمیم نمره و معدل بفروشه ! انتقادات و درگیری های که برخی به ناحق داشتند و نمی دونستند که من دارم به نفع اون ها هم کار میکنم کم نیستند! و تقریبا پایه ثابت عدالت و حق خواهی بودم ! تازه متهم هم هستم که من همیشه از این حرفها زدم !  ولی اگر گروهی باشه عضوش میشم و با دوستان پایه و اهل حقوق و منطق یه مدتی باهم هم فکری میکنیم ! این همه گروه کنکوری حدقل این هم یکیش باشه نهایتا در هر جنبه ای میشه استفاده اش کرد حتی سوای این مسائل ترمیم و لغو و... !

----------


## Mhdmhb

> داداش چندم تکلیف نظام قدیما معلوم میشه؟


داداش عزیز من دقیقا شهریور ماه تته پته افتادم دنبال ترمیم بودم نهایتا یه بنده خدایی رفیق بابام بود تو وزارت آموزش پرورش بود بازرسیش بود گف همه اینا کشکه مصوبه قرار نیس اجرا بشه این حرفو دوماه پیش بهم زد الان که الان نه آیین نامه ای در کار هس نه چیزی!!! دیروز هم که دیدین گفتن ملاک مجلسه اما چرا الان دس به کار شدن چون پولارو جمع کردن الان وقت لغوشه کنکور دی خارج کشور برگزار نمیشه به خاطر اینکه مصوبه لغوه اما اما اینا فقط یه گمانه زنیه!! بهترین کار خوندن برا کنکور تیر و ترمیم تو خرداده حالا حالا خبرش نمیاد این کاری که گفتم بکنید از خودم درنیاوردم از جندتا مشاور از جمله مردوخی گوش دادم و پرسیدم زیاد شد حرفام ولی کفتم شاید از بلاتکلیفی دربیایین

----------


## TheChernobyl

> داداش عزیز من دقیقا شهریور ماه تته پته افتادم دنبال ترمیم بودم نهایتا یه بنده خدایی رفیق بابام بود تو وزارت آموزش پرورش بود بازرسیش بود گف همه اینا کشکه مصوبه قرار نیس اجرا بشه این حرفو دوماه پیش بهم زد الان که الان نه آیین نامه ای در کار هس نه چیزی!!! دیروز هم که دیدین گفتن ملاک مجلسه اما چرا الان دس به کار شدن چون پولارو جمع کردن الان وقت لغوشه کنکور دی خارج کشور برگزار نمیشه به خاطر اینکه مصوبه لغوه اما اما اینا فقط یه گمانه زنیه!! بهترین کار خوندن برا کنکور تیر و ترمیم تو خرداده حالا حالا خبرش نمیاد این کاری که گفتم بکنید از خودم درنیاوردم از جندتا مشاور از جمله مردوخی گوش دادم و پرسیدم زیاد شد حرفام ولی کفتم شاید از بلاتکلیفی دربیایین


پس بنظرت فرصته ترمیم میدن به ما هم؟ اما معلوم نیس کی اعلام کنن.

----------


## Mhdmhb

> پس بنظرت فرصته ترمیم میدن به ما هم؟ اما معلوم نیس کی اعلام کنن.


اگه نظام قدیمی استفاده نکردی که معلومه صدرصد میدن دی هم ندن خرداد میدن اما اگه استفاده کردی باید به خاطر کارای اینو قرص آرامبخش بخوری که بتونی درس بخونی هر روز یه خبری میرسه ولی جز دسته دوم باشی اختصاصیو خوب بخون هر لحظه امکان شنیدن خبر خوب هس بعدا فرصت ترمیم بدن نخونی حسرت الانو میخوری نگران نباش خدا هس

----------


## Mhdmhb

تازه ترین خبر هم اینکه رئیس آموزش مجلس درباره کنکور گفته اینکه درجواب سوالش که راجب مصوبه بوده گفته بین سران گفتگویی صورت گرفته که اجازه گفتنشو ندارم!!هفته بعد به صورت رسمی اعلام میشه مجری هم پرسید امکان تغییر هست یان گفته نمیدونم بزارید هفته بعد! به خواندن ادامه بدین طبق پیش بینیا امکان لغوش هس به امید خدا

----------


## melody2016

سلام دوستان . وقت بخیر
یه سوال داشتم.
من دیپلمم قبل ۸۴ گرفتم. سابقه تحصیلی ندارم و امکان هم ندارن بتونم بگیرم.
میخواستم بدونم بدون سابقه تحصیلی شانسی برای پرستاری آزاد تبریز دارم؟؟

----------


## Elnaz07

> سلام دوستان . وقت بخیر
> یه سوال داشتم.
> من دیپلمم قبل ۸۴ گرفتم. سابقه تحصیلی ندارم و امکان هم ندارن بتونم بگیرم.
> میخواستم بدونم بدون سابقه تحصیلی شانسی برای پرستاری آزاد تبریز دارم؟؟


سلام عزیز.طبق چیزی که گفتن شما باید حتما عمومی ها سابقه ایجاد کنید وگرنه صفر حساب میشه ،هنوز معلوم نیست چی به چیه دقیقا ولی وقتی سابقه نداشته باشی درصد های کنکورت با صفر سابقه ات تراز بندی میکنن و این خیلی بد میشه ،شما میتونید سابقه درست کنید و خیلی راحت به هدفتون برسید ،موفق باشی گلم

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام دوستان . وقت بخیر
> یه سوال داشتم.
> من دیپلمم قبل ۸۴ گرفتم. سابقه تحصیلی ندارم و امکان هم ندارن بتونم بگیرم.
> میخواستم بدونم بدون سابقه تحصیلی شانسی برای پرستاری آزاد تبریز دارم؟؟


پرستاری خیر تقریبا

----------


## Mhdmhb

https://www.icana.ir/Fa/live/ParliamentLive دارن طرح دوفوریتو به رای میزارن یاخداااا

----------


## Mhdmhb

حاجی یک فوریت تصویب شد ینی چی یکی توضیح بدهههه

----------


## leila.kh

الان چی شد تو رو خدا بگید

----------


## Mhdmhb

دوفوریت تصویب نشد یک فوریت تصویب شد

----------


## NiLQwoV

> دوفوریت تصویب نشد یک فوریت تصویب شد


توضیح لطفا

----------


## Mhdmhb

> توضیح لطفا


نمیدونم فرقش چیه دارم‌میگردم بببینم ولی یک فوریت تصویب شد

----------


## Mhdmhb

کسی خبر داره فرق یک فوریت با دو فوریت چیه؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

طرح‌ها و لوایح یک فوریتی، پس از تصویب فوریت، به کمیسیون‌های اصلی، فرعی ارجاع می‌شود تا خارج از نوبت مورد بررسی و تصویب قرار گیرد. گزارش کمیسیون درباره این طرح‌ها و لوایح حداقل چهل و هشت ساعت قبل از موقع طرح در مجلس چاپ و بین نمایندگان توزیع می‌شود

----------


## NiLQwoV

پیشنهادهای مطرح شده در صحن علنی مجلس شورای اسلامی چه به صورت طرح و چه به صورت لایحه، باید پیگیری شود و با توجه به اینکه اقدامات مجلس برای پیگیری این لایحه ها و طرح ها طبق نظم و پشت سر هم (با توجه به زمان ارایهٔ طرح و لایحه) باید انجام شود در این جا برای یک طرح یا لایحه ای که ضروری باشد در مجلس رای گیری می شود و نمایندگان به یک فوریت یا دو فوریت آن رای می دهند.

----------


## NiLQwoV

بدون نوبت بررسی میشه تو مجلس رای میگیرن

----------


## Mhdmhb

اینو منم میدونم فقط فرقش چیه الان مصوبه کوفتی چیشد؟؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

> اینو منم میدونم فقط فرقش چیه الان مصوبه کوفتی چیشد؟؟


معلوم نیس 
دوماه دیگه کنکوره 
اینا الان طرح یک فوریتی میزارن

----------


## Mhdmhb

فک کنم مصوبه لغو نشد متاسفانه هییی روزگار

----------


## Mhdmhb

> چطور مگه؟؟


رای گیری شد دو فوریت تصویب نشد یک فوریت تصویب شد

----------


## Raha..m

ینی جلسه میزارن؟

----------


## Raha..m

خب یک فوریت ینی اهمیتش کمتره ؟؟؟ الکیه ینی

----------


## Mhdmhb

میگن یک فوریتی اینکه وزیر اینارو میکشن مجلس و باید کنکور۱۴۰۲ مثل کنکور۱۴۰۱ برگزار بشه تا اینجاش فهمیدمم!!! همه جام گذاشته یک فوریتی تصویب شده

----------


## NiLQwoV

وای دوباره میخوان چکار کنن 
ای کاش تکلیف رو مشخص کنن

----------


## Mhdmhb

> وای دوباره میخوان چکار کنن 
> ای کاش تکلیف رو مشخص کنن


خدا به ههمون صبر بده باز کنکورو دارن کش میدن یک فوریتم تصویب نمیشد میگفتیم طبق مصوبه بریم بخونیم الان معلوم نیس باز چی میشه

----------


## Elnaz07

⭕️ یک فوریت طرح نحوه اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تصویب شد

نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی با کلیات یک فوریت «طرح قانون الحاق یک ماده به قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور» موافقت کردند.

در نشست علنی عصر یکشنبه مجلس شورای اسلامی بررسی کلیات یک فوریت «طرح قانون الحاق یک ماده به قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب ۱۳۹۲» مورد بررسی قرار گرفت و با ۱۱۰ رای موافق، ۸۵ رای مخالف و ۳ رای ممتنع از ۲۰۹ آرای ماخوذه با یک فوریت به تصویب رسید.
[مخالف ها هم زیاد بودن ]

----------


## aya nikola 1299

الان داستان چیه؟

----------


## aya nikola 1299

یعنی میخوان دی لغو بکنن مصوبرو؟؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> یعنی میخوان دی لغو بکنن مصوبرو؟؟


معلوم نیس لغو بشه یانشه کلا همه چی رو هواس مملکتو نگا عشق کن

----------


## Mhdmhb

تبریک و خداقوت به همه عدالت خواهان
یک فوریت طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش (کنکور) تصویب شد

تنها تفاوت نحوه بررسی طرح دو فوریت با طرح یک فوریت ، "ارجاع به کمیسیون تخصصی" هست.
با تصویب یک فوریت ، طرح مذکور خارج از نوبت در دستور کار کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس قرار می گیرد و پس از بررسی، گزارش نهایی کمیسیون به صحن علنی مجلس ارجاع و خارج از نوبت در دستور کار مجلس جهت رای گیری نهایی قرار می گیرد.
به جهت تصویب یک فوریت، سرعت بررسی این طرح زیاد خواهد بود که البته بستگی به تلاش طراحان طرح و اعضای کمیسیون دارد.

علی امرایی
 @edalat_amoozeshee

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


تبریک و خداقوت به همه عدالت خواهان������
یک فوریت طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش (کنکور) تصویب شد

تنها تفاوت نحوه بررسی طرح دو فوریت با طرح یک فوریت ، "ارجاع به کمیسیون تخصصی" هست.
با تصویب یک فوریت ، طرح مذکور خارج از نوبت در دستور کار کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس قرار می گیرد و پس از بررسی، گزارش نهایی کمیسیون به صحن علنی مجلس ارجاع و خارج از نوبت در دستور کار مجلس جهت رای گیری نهایی قرار می گیرد.
به جهت تصویب یک فوریت، سرعت بررسی این طرح زیاد خواهد بود که البته بستگی به تلاش طراحان طرح و اعضای کمیسیون دارد.

علی امرایی
������ @edalat_amoozeshee


یعنی هر موقع این امرایی میاد یه خبر خوب میزاره چهارستون بدنم میلرزه چون بعدش همه چی خراب میشه!
تا کی مشخص میشه نتیجه بررسی (کمسیون تخصصی)؟؟؟؟*
خب رفتم یه سرچ زدم ،این نوضوع برمیگرده به کمیسیون تخصصی اموزش که اصلانم تخصصی نیست! غیر چهار و پنج نفرشون که در اموزش و پرورش سابقه دارند بقیه همون نماینده های مجلسن
تازه داشتم با ارامش درسمو میخوندما اه!

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> یعنی هر موقع این امرایی میاد یه خبر خوب میزاره چهارستون بدنم میلرزه چون بعدش همه چی خراب میشه!
> تا کی مشخص میشه نتیجه بررسی (کمسیون تخصصی)؟؟؟؟*


معلوم نیس ولی حس میکنم قراره لغو بشه طبق پیش بینیا چون طرح بعد ثبت نام کنکور ترمیم به جریان افتاده....بنارو بزار قراره لغو نشه بخون اینجوری اعصابت راحتره انشالله خبر لغوش میاد

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

طبق مصوبه بخونید به هرحال باید بخونید این مسخره بازیا بزارید کنار لغو شه میشه نشه نمیشه چطور میخواد لغو شه فقط یهو عمومی بیارن؟ مگ کشکه؟

----------


## _Aramesh_

> تبریک و خداقوت به همه عدالت خواهان������
> یک فوریت طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش (کنکور) تصویب شد
> 
> تنها تفاوت نحوه بررسی طرح دو فوریت با طرح یک فوریت ، "ارجاع به کمیسیون تخصصی" هست.
> با تصویب یک فوریت ، طرح مذکور خارج از نوبت در دستور کار کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس قرار می گیرد و پس از بررسی، گزارش نهایی کمیسیون به صحن علنی مجلس ارجاع و خارج از نوبت در دستور کار مجلس جهت رای گیری نهایی قرار می گیرد.
> به جهت تصویب یک فوریت، سرعت بررسی این طرح زیاد خواهد بود که البته بستگی به تلاش طراحان طرح و اعضای کمیسیون دارد.
> 
> علی امرایی
> ������ @edalat_amoozeshee


میشه بگی الان دقیقا چی شده که داری تبریک میگی؟!
لغو که نشده ، هیچ تغییری هم به وجود نیومده

----------


## Pcstud

> طبق مصوبه بخونید به هرحال باید بخونید این مسخره بازیا بزارید کنار لغو شه میشه نشه نمیشه چطور میخواد لغو شه فقط یهو عمومی بیارن؟ مگ کشکه؟


دقیقا منم دارم به همین فکر میکنم که یهو بگن عمومی هم هست. دیگه خیلی فاجعه میشه و خیلی بعید هست. ولی با این حال من حاضرم و همون کنکور به شکل قبل رو دوست دارم

----------


## NiLQwoV

مسئول ها هر صبح ک بیدار میشن 

چی روز خوبی بیریم گیند بیزینیم بی اعصاب میلت

----------


## Mhdmhb

> میشه بگی الان دقیقا چی شده که داری تبریک میگی؟!
> لغو که نشده ، هیچ تغییری هم به وجود نیومده


من تبریک نگفتم که پیام امراییو گذاشتم اینجادرضمن یکم تفکر کنید همه جنبو جوشا بعد ثبت نام داره انجام میشه طرح دوفوریت سه ماهه که قرار بود بررسی بشه!!

----------


## Mhdmhb

دوستان انگار فک کنم لغوشه ناراحت شن ایشااله مصوبه اجرا بشه فک کنم بهتره براشون

----------


## Amir_H80

> من تبریک نگفتم که پیام امراییو گذاشتم اینجادرضمن یکم تفکر کنید همه جنبو جوشا بعد ثبت نام داره انجام میشه طرح دوفوریت سه ماهه که قرار بود بررسی بشه!!


ببین منم میگم لغو میشه اما دیگه نه واسه ۱۴۰۲ ! 
واسه ۱۴۰۲ مصوبه شورا اجرا شده و طبق اون همه برنامه ریزی کردن ، مطمئنا اگه مصوبه رو واسه ۱۴۰۲ لغو کنن صدای اعتراض بسیاری از داوطلبان درمیاد چون پنج ماه از سال کنکور رو بدون دروس عمومی درس خوندن و این ۷ ماه و نیم باقی مونده رو هم نمیخوان برنامه ریزیشون بهم بخوره ، مصوبه لغو بشه کنکور دی هم لغو میشه پس اگه اینطور باشه سازمان سنجش باید ۱۳۰ هزار تومنی که از ۹۰۰ هزار داوطلب گرفته رو پس بده به نظرت چنین کاری میکنه؟ مسلما نه 
اگر مصوبه لغو بشه برای کنکور ۱۴۰۳ لغو میشه
کنکور ۱۴۰۲ طبق مصوبه شوراست

----------


## elhameli

ای کاش لغو بشه ! 
هر چی فکر میکنم نقش امتحان نهایی دروس علوم اجتماعی و سلامت و بهداشت رو برای کنکور نمیدونم ! 
بیشتر به درد اطلاعات عمومی میخوره تا خط به خط حفظ کردنش !

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ببین منم میگم لغو میشه اما دیگه نه واسه ۱۴۰۲ ! 
> واسه ۱۴۰۲ مصوبه شورا اجرا شده و طبق اون همه برنامه ریزی کردن ، مطمئنا اگه مصوبه رو واسه ۱۴۰۲ لغو کنن صدای اعتراض بسیاری از داوطلبان درمیاد چون پنج ماه از سال کنکور رو بدون دروس عمومی درس خوندن و این ۷ ماه و نیم باقی مونده رو هم نمیخوان برنامه ریزیشون بهم بخوره ، مصوبه لغو بشه کنکور دی هم لغو میشه پس اگه اینطور باشه سازمان سنجش باید ۱۳۰ هزار تومنی که از ۹۰۰ هزار داوطلب گرفته رو پس بده به نظرت چنین کاری میکنه؟ مسلما نه 
> اگر مصوبه لغو بشه برای کنکور ۱۴۰۳ لغو میشه
> کنکور ۱۴۰۲ طبق مصوبه شوراست


نظراتتون کاملا محترمه اما نظر منم اینه یک عمومی تاحدودی هست شما تا آرایه زبان فارسی گرامر زبان انکلیسی عربی نکات ترجمه رو ندونید نمیشه تو نهایی ۲۰ گرفت دوما صدای اعتراض نظام قدیمیا یا جدیدا که رفتن ترمیم الان تکلیفشون مشخص نیس بیشتر از اینا خواهد بود سوما ثبت نام کنکور انجام شده پولشم گرفته شده راحت میتونن برا تیرماه سیوش کنننن چندبار این اتفاق افتاده مث آزمون کارشناسی ارشدو وکالت....این سال برگزار بشه دودش بره تو چشم هممون دیگه سال دیگه سرنوشت خیلیا عوض شده و دیگه مهم نیس همین الانم من غیر زبان بقیه عمومیم ۲۰ وتا تیر ماه قرار نیس عمومی بخونم ولی الانم نظرسنجی بزارن میگم عمومی برگرده مطمئن باشید نظر خیلیاس

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> ببین منم میگم لغو میشه اما دیگه نه واسه ۱۴۰۲ ! 
> واسه ۱۴۰۲ مصوبه شورا اجرا شده و طبق اون همه برنامه ریزی کردن ، مطمئنا اگه مصوبه رو واسه ۱۴۰۲ لغو کنن صدای اعتراض بسیاری از داوطلبان درمیاد چون پنج ماه از سال کنکور رو بدون دروس عمومی درس خوندن و این ۷ ماه و نیم باقی مونده رو هم نمیخوان برنامه ریزیشون بهم بخوره ، مصوبه لغو بشه کنکور دی هم لغو میشه پس اگه اینطور باشه سازمان سنجش باید ۱۳۰ هزار تومنی که از ۹۰۰ هزار داوطلب گرفته رو پس بده به نظرت چنین کاری میکنه؟ مسلما نه 
> اگر مصوبه لغو بشه برای کنکور ۱۴۰۳ لغو میشه
> کنکور ۱۴۰۲ طبق مصوبه شوراست


البته میشه مصوبه طبق نظر شورا اجرا شه ولی فقط دروس عمومی تاثیر بزاره و در دروس تخصصی تاثیر مثبت باشه برای 1402 باز معلوم نیست

----------


## mohammad_kh199

اینکه بعضیا میگن اعصابمون خورد شد زودتر تکلیف مارو مشخص کنن اینا چه کاریه و فلان
یعنی شماها موافقین این مصوبه لعنتی اجرا بشه؟ خب تا الان که رو هوا موندیم یکی دو ماه هم روش درضمن اگر بخواد عمومی برگرده مطمئن باشین کنکور عقب میفته یکم

----------


## Mhdmhb

> اینکه بعضیا میگن اعصابمون خورد شد زودتر تکلیف مارو مشخص کنن اینا چه کاریه و فلان
> یعنی شماها موافقین این مصوبه لعنتی اجرا بشه؟ خب تا الان که رو هوا موندیم یکی دو ماه هم روش درضمن اگر بخواد عمومی برگرده مطمئن باشین کنکور عقب میفته یکم


حرف حق
یه سر به آموزش پرورش خراب شده بزنن بببینن جواب آدمو ججوری میدن میان خدا خدا میکنن مصوبه لغو شه!!!

----------


## Amir Afshar

*امسال هرکی با این شرایط کنکور بازم تونست تمرکزشو حفظ کنه و یه رشته خوب قبول شه و مشکل اعصاب و روان پیدا نکنه
باید تا اخر عمر به خودش افتخار کنه....*

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


نظراتتون کاملا محترمه اما نظر منم اینه یک عمومی تاحدودی هست شما تا آرایه زبان فارسی گرامر زبان انکلیسی عربی نکات ترجمه رو ندونید نمیشه تو نهایی ۲۰ گرفت دوما صدای اعتراض نظام قدیمیا یا جدیدا که رفتن ترمیم الان تکلیفشون مشخص نیس بیشتر از اینا خواهد بود سوما ثبت نام کنکور انجام شده پولشم گرفته شده راحت میتونن برا تیرماه سیوش کنننن چندبار این اتفاق افتاده مث آزمون کارشناسی ارشدو وکالت....این سال برگزار بشه دودش بره تو چشم هممون دیگه سال دیگه سرنوشت خیلیا عوض شده و دیگه مهم نیس همین الانم من غیر زبان بقیه عمومیم ۲۰ وتا تیر ماه قرار نیس عمومی بخونم ولی الانم نظرسنجی بزارن میگم عمومی برگرده مطمئن باشید نظر خیلیاس


سوال اول اینکه حالا که طرح یه فوریت تصویب شده
کی راجبش رای گیری میکنن (یه سایت حقوقی نوشته بود حداقل 48 ساعت)؟
سوال بعد اینکه اگه رای گیری انجام بشه و تصویب بشه به کنکور 1402 میرسه؟*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> سوال اول اینکه حالا که طرح یه فوریت تصویب شده
> که راجبش رای گیری میکنن (یه سایت حقوقی نوشته بود حداقل 48 ساعت)؟
> سوال بعد اینکه اگه رای گیری انجام بشه و تصویب بشه به کنکور 1402 میرسه؟*


جواب سوال اولتون اینکه ممکنه دوماه هم بکشه سوال دوم هم میره تو شورای نگهبان اونجام اوکی بدن به کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ هم میرسه اما چندماه بگذره ممکنه کنکورو یکم اونورتر بکشن اما اون چیزی که معلومه کنکور دی برگزار بشه یان نشه معلوم میکنه مصوبه لغوه یان پس تا دی هم ممکنه طول بکشه که خیلی فرسایشی میشه

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


جواب سوال اولتون اینکه ممکنه دوماه هم بکشه سوال دوم هم میره تو شورای نگهبان اونجام اوکی بدن به کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ هم میرسه اما چندماه بگذره ممکنه کنکورو یکم اونورتر بکشن اما اون چیزی که معلومه کنکور دی برگزار بشه یان نشه معلوم میکنه مصوبه لغوه یان پس تا دی هم ممکنه طول بکشه که خیلی فرسایشی میشه


قبلن هم گفتم مثل داستان سال 95 میشه
این سال فقط ما سوخت میشیم
تا اقایون به خودشون بجنبن کنکور دی برگزار میشه وتمام...
احتمالا سال دیگه لغو میشه*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> حرف حقیه سر به آموزش پرورش خراب شده بزنن بببینن جواب آدمو ججوری میدن میان خدا خدا میکنن مصوبه لغو شه!!!


امروز زنگ زدم سنجش بعد از یک ساعت تو صف بودن برداشته سوال میپرسم میگه نمیدونم زرتی قطع میکنه بدون خدافظیعین سگ با ادم رفتار میکنن

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> قبلن هم گفتم مثل داستان سال 95 میشه
> این سال فقط ما سوخت میشیم
> تا اقایون به خودشون بجنبن کنکور دی برگزار میشه وتمام...
> احتمالا سال دیگه لغو میشه*


اون سال پیش دانشگاهیا با معدل ۱۶ ۱۷ تو مدرسمون پزشکی اوردن قشنگ یادمه این سال با این معدلا نمیشه اصلا فکر کردنم بهش سخته سال ۹۵ عمومی میشد تو کنکور جبران کرد امسال ن اون سال طرح ترمیم یکبار از این کوفت بازیا نداشت خودشونم میدونن تاثیر معدل کنکور اگه خوب بود ۹۵ لغو نمیشد پس انشالله که لغو میشه !

----------


## Mhdmhb

> امروز زنگ زدم سنجش بعد از یک ساعت تو صف بودن برداشته سوال میپرسم میگه نمیدونم زرتی قطع میکنه بدون خدافظیعین سگ با ادم رفتار میکنن


بله اما بعضیا برا لغو شدن عمومی دارن جشن میگیرن نمیدونن فردا پس فردا رو دیوار آموزش پرورشی دارن یادگاری مینویسن و روش حساب باز کردن که اصلا نمیدونن مصوبه ینی چی ترمیم یکبار ینی چی

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


اون سال پیش دانشگاهیا با معدل ۱۶ ۱۷ تو مدرسمون پزشکی اوردن قشنگ یادمه این سال با این معدلا نمیشه اصلا فکر کردنم بهش سخته سال ۹۵ عمومی میشد تو کنکور جبران کرد امسال ن اون سال طرح ترمیم یکبار از این کوفت بازیا نداشت خودشونم میدونن تاثیر معدل کنکور اگه خوب بود ۹۵ لغو نمیشد پس انشالله که لغو میشه !



اصلا لغو هم نکردن حداقل بهترش کنن
مثلا بگن تاثیر قطعی رو برمیداریم ولی همچنان عمومیا حذفه میشه و نمرات عمومی سال دوازدهمتون با کنکور اختصاصی جمع میشه و رتبتون معلوم میشه
یعنی ترمیم معدل فقط واسه دروس عمومی انجام شه
یه کاری کردن که به همینم راضیم...*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

مهمترین چیزایی که باید توجه کرد اینه: 

دوفوریتی نشدن به معنی ناامید شدن نیست. همین یک فوریتی یعنی اینکه قصمت اصلی کار رو طی کردیم. 
اون 85 نفر که مخالف دوفوریتی شدن بودند به معنی مخالف لغو مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی نیست. اونها هم اکثرا مثل اغلب نماینده ها با مصوبه شورا مخالفن. اونا نظرشون این بود که طرح به صورت یک فوریت انجام بشه نه اینکه طرح کلا لغو بشه. 

داریم در مسیر لغو این مصوبه ظالمانه و مضحک درست پیش میریم مجلس قطعا به زودی لغوش میکنه.

----------


## TheChernobyl

یک عزیزی اومده گفته اونایی ک میگن تکلیفمونو حداقل مشخص کنید فیلانن
بزرگوار
ما دیگه آب از سرمون گذشته حواست نیست آخرای آبانیم
هر غلطی میخان بکنن باید اعلام بکنن یا ن؟
منه نظام قدیمی کم بدبختی ندارم تو زندگی ک الانم هر روز فکره حواشی باشم
وقتی تکلیفو مشخص نکنن کار سخت تره
هیچی از بلاتکلیفی بدتر نیست
ما بشینیم برا نهاییم بخونیم ممکنه تهش بیان بگن برین شیرتونو بدوشین شما ترمیم ندارین

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> 
> اصلا لغو هم نکردن حداقل بهترش کنن
> مثلا بگن تاثیر قطعی رو برمیداریم ولی همچنان عمومیا حذفه میشه و نمرات عمومی سال دوازدهمتون با کنکور اختصاصی جمع میشه و رتبتون معلوم میشه
> یعنی ترمیم معدل فقط واسه دروس عمومی انجام شه
> یه کاری کردن که به همینم راضیم...*


انشالله لغو میشه تا لغوشم فاصله ای نمانده...

----------


## MYDR

> *
> اصلا لغو هم نکردن حداقل بهترش کنن
> مثلا بگن تاثیر قطعی رو برمیداریم ولی همچنان عمومیا حذفه میشه و نمرات عمومی سال دوازدهمتون با کنکور اختصاصی جمع میشه و رتبتون معلوم میشه
> یعنی ترمیم معدل فقط واسه دروس عمومی انجام شه
> یه کاری کردن که به همینم راضیم...*



الان نه دیگه شورا مهمه !  نه دیگه مجلس ! نه دیگه کمیسون ها و... !   این ها هر کاری کنند منافع خودشون و هم حذبی هاشون رو حفظ میکنند ! این ها دیگه اصلا برای شخص خود من پشیزی ارزش نداره !  همین مجلس که 273 نفر گفته بودند قانون مجلس برای کنکور باید اجرا بشه ! و دو بار طرح دو فوریتی خواستند بزنند !  الان شدند 110 موافق !  و 85 نفر مخالف از طرح بررسی و الحاق تبصره !  چی شده ؟ چه طور شده که این ها برگشتند؟ چه چیزی و چه اتفاقی رخ داده ؟ مهم نیست..
هر غ..... خواستند بکنند بکنند، تخصصی بزارند عمومی بردارند عمومی بردارند تخصصی بزارند سال دهم یازدهم دوازدهم که خوبه ! بگن اصلا از ابتدای و مهدوک !  همه جور گند زدند دیگه بالاتر از سیاهی رنگی نیست ! مهم این هس که با اعمال محدودیت در ترمیم نمره در اسکوئید گیم تحصیلی قرار داریم و بعد از یک محدودیت شما گیم آور میشید !  این هم گیم آور زندگی و سرنوشت! 
یعنی چی 1 بار 10 بار ؟ اصلا به این ها چه ربطی داره که یک ایرانی چند بار میخواد تلاش کنه برای ترمیم نمره و معدلش ؟ دنبال این مجلس و شورا و... نباشید و ذهن و جسم و روح خودتون رو آزرده نکیند ! به دنبال این باشید که فرصت ها رو از شما نگیرند ! الان گیر ما این آموزش و پرورش در محدودیت ترمیم نمرات و معدل هست ! شورا مصوبه ات عالیه خوبه دست گلت درد نکنه این طوری .... ی به ممکلت ! مجلس دستت درد نکنه ! خیلی قانون گذاری میکنی و خیلی خوب پیش میری !  اصلا نخواستیم شما برای ما کاری کنید ! کلا سهم شما از این سفره ای که پهن کردید برای خودتون ! اگر میخواهید کاری کنید ملت رو آزاد کنید و بزارید برن درس و بحث و کارهاشون رو انجام بدند ! و این محدودیت لعنتی ترمیم نمره و مصوبه رو بردارید. همین محدودیته یعنی مصوبه شورا یعنی همین مجلس! یعنی همین آموزش و پرورش، یعنی سنجش و... !  خدا نگذره از باعث و بانیش که مردم رو در رنجر و عذاب روحی و فکر قرار داده !

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

و همانا هرکی درس خواند قبول میشود و هرکی برای دوقرون اومد ذغال این اتیش زیاد کرد دودش تو چش خودش بره ! درستون بخونید هراتفاقی بخواد بیفته میفته ! اختصاصی باید بخونی 
عمومیم باید بخونی 
زمانم داری نگران نباش 
پس بخوان ک ‌لغو شه برنده ای 
لغو نشه بازم برنده ای

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohammad_kh066


و همانا هرکی درس خواند قبول میشود و هرکی برای دوقرون اومد ذغال این اتیش زیاد کرد دودش تو چش خودش بره ! درستون بخونید هراتفاقی بخواد بیفته میفته ! اختصاصی باید بخونی 
عمومیم باید بخونی 
زمانم داری نگران نباش 
پس بخوان ک ‌لغو شه برنده ای 
لغو نشه بازم برنده ای


درود خدایان بر تو !*

----------


## MYDR

*خوب معرفی کنیم از یه سری افراد فوق العاده مریض و بیمار روانی عقده ای ! 

کسانی که حرف حق براشون تلخ هست و میخوان حقیقت از بین بره !  افرادی که این حجم از مشکل دارند و میخوان دکتر و مهندس جامعه هم بشند تا جامعه رو به گ.... بکشند! 

مدت ها در مقابل بچه ...ی ها سکوت کردم این شده نتیجه اش ! کسی که گشته و تمام پست های من در این زمینه رو تا تونسته دیسکلایک زده ظاهرا پ...  هم بوده! خون جلوی چشمای .... رو هم گرفته !*




بی شخصیت بدبختی که مشخصاً بهت خیلی فشار اومده و حرف های حق من باعث جر دادن امثال شما است ! بگرد و تمام پست های منو دیسلایک و نظر منفی بزن ! شما مرده صف های گندیده در راهی که طی میکنم برام هیچید هیچد ! و اگر میلیاردها دیسلایک و نظر منفی هم بزنید که جوابش رو هم میگیرد، باعث نمیشه از تبادل نظر و روشنگری دست بکشم! حتی اگر حرف های من سرنوشت یک انسان رو از تباهی نجات بده، حاضرم تمام دیسکلایک ها و نظرات منفی انجمن برای من باشه ! امثال شما پست فطرت ها نباید در جامعه نقشی داشته باشید وگرنه باعث جنایت های بزرگی میشید!  ریشه شما رو باید خشک کرد! کاری که الان داریم می بینیم و مردم ریشه عوضی ها رو دارند خشک می کنند!  حالا عقده هاتو بازم خالی کن! ببینیم با چند رای مخالف و رای منفی به حرف های حقی که زدم و باعث رسوایی پلیدهای مثل شما شده عقده هات باز میشه ! عقده گشایی کن !

----------


## Mhdmhb

شرایط ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی برای داوطلبان کنکور
وزارت آموزش و پرورش، کلیات نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس امتحانات نهایی برای داوطلبان کنکور را اعلام کرد.
به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم، نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی، محاسبه نمره کل و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی دوره دوم متوسطه اعلام شد.

در اجرای سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی و به منظور ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی، شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش مقرر کرد:

 1. به متقاضیان ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی اعم از دارندگان مدرک پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطه، دانش آموزان شاخه‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای و کاردانش و دانش آموزان شاخه نظری داوطلب شرکت در گروه آزمایشی غیر متناظر با رشته تحصیلی خود، اجازه داده می‌شود مطابق جدول دروس امتحان نهایی دوره دوم متوسطه صرفاً یک بار برای ایجاد سابقه و یک بار برای ترمیم نمره با پرداخت هزینه در دروس مورد نظر خود ثبت نام و در امتحان مربوط شرکت کنند.

تبصره 1. به متقاضیانی که قبل از ابلاغ این مصوبه از فرصت ترمیم استفاده کرده‌اند، اجازه داده می‌شود یک بار دیگر نمرات امتحانات نهایی دروس مورد نظر خود را ترمیم کنند.

تبصره2. نمرات ایجاد سابقه و ترمیم صرفاً به عنوان سابقه تحصیلی اعتبار خواهد داشت و در کارنامه تحصیلی داوطلبان منظور نمی‌شود.

بیشتر بخوانید
سهم 40 درصدی نمرات دبیرستان در کنکور 1402 چگونه تأثیرگذار است؟

2. نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش محاسبه و ضمن اطلاع رسانی به ذینفعان برای پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در اختیار مراجع مربوطه قرار می‌گیرد.

3. با ابلاغ این مصوبه ضوابط و مقررات مغایر با آن لغو می‌شود.

4. شیوه نامه اجرای مصوبه حداکثر ظرف مدت یک ماه توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش تهیه و با امضای وزیر ابلاغ خواهد شد.

----------


## Mhdmhb

> شرایط ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی برای داوطلبان کنکور
> وزارت آموزش و پرورش، کلیات نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس امتحانات نهایی برای داوطلبان کنکور را اعلام کرد.
> به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم، نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی، محاسبه نمره کل و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی دوره دوم متوسطه اعلام شد.
> 
> در اجرای سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی و به منظور ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی، شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش مقرر کرد:
> 
>  1. به متقاضیان ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی اعم از دارندگان مدرک پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطه، دانش آموزان شاخه‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای و کاردانش و دانش آموزان شاخه نظری داوطلب شرکت در گروه آزمایشی غیر متناظر با رشته تحصیلی خود، اجازه داده می‌شود مطابق جدول دروس امتحان نهایی دوره دوم متوسطه صرفاً یک بار برای ایجاد سابقه و یک بار برای ترمیم نمره با پرداخت هزینه در دروس مورد نظر خود ثبت نام و در امتحان مربوط شرکت کنند.
> 
> تبصره 1. به متقاضیانی که قبل از ابلاغ این مصوبه از فرصت ترمیم استفاده کرده‌اند، اجازه داده می‌شود یک بار دیگر نمرات امتحانات نهایی دروس مورد نظر خود را ترمیم کنند.
> ...


خب مشکل یک بار ترمیم با این خبرشون حل شد تبریک میگم به دوستانی که به خاطر این مشکل نمیتونستن ترمیم کنن😁
شیرینی من یادتون نره

----------


## reza1401

*درمورد نظام قدیم نمرات پیش دانشگاهی قابل ترمیم هستن؟اگر کسی قبل از ۹۱ پیش گرفته باشه فقط همون نمرات سومش چهل درصد تاثیر داده میشه؟؟یا باید سابقه ی پیش ایجادکنه؟؟باتوجه به اینکه دیگه امتحان پیش برگزارنمیشه فکر کنم قاعدتا برای افرادی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی شون قبل ۹۱ گرفتن همه ی سوابق تحصیلیشون همون نمرات نهایی سومشون باید باشه.درسته؟*

----------


## _Haniel

کسی می‌دونه با این خبر جدید، تکلیف نظام قدیمی‌ها چی شد؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> کسی می‌دونه با این خبر جدید، تکلیف نظام قدیمی‌ها چی شد؟������


همه کانالای مشاوره هم گفتن این خبر فقط مشکل یک بار ترمیمو حل کرده بقیه مشکلا سوالات همش بی پاسخه کسیم خبر نداره چون خود آموزش پرورش هم خبر نداره متاسفانه

----------


## Pcstud

> همه کانالای مشاوره هم گفتن این خبر فقط مشکل یک بار ترمیمو حل کرده بقیه مشکلا سوالات همش بی پاسخه کسیم خبر نداره چون خود آموزش پرورش هم خبر نداره متاسفانه


خب پس باید چهکار کنیم. بازم صبر؟

----------


## Mhdmhb

> خب پس باید چهکار کنیم. بازم صبر؟


بله طبق حرف اینا آذرماه ابلاغ کنن وقتی برا ثبت نام برا دی نمیمونه!! میمونه برا خرداد ماه من گفتم چند وقت پیشم اراده ای برای روشن کردن وضعیت نیس فقط صبر کنیم شاید درس شه

----------


## Arnold

من که با معدل 14 دارم میخونم هرچه بادا بادا
حقیقتا نه پول ترمیم دارم نه حوصله نهایی دادن 
کل تابستون و شهریور و مهر با سبزی و دار دستش 
اعتراض کردیم به مجلس و ...چی شد؟ داره واسه کاد و نهایی
تبلیغ میکنه و پول جارو میکنه 
شما تازه دارید تو سر و کله هم میزنید هنوزم نفهمیدید
فرصت رو به پایانه هنوزم نفهمیدید اینجا نظر مردم اهمیت نداره 
و فقط قدرت و رابطه حرف میزنه .
برید برنامه ریزی کنید واسه کنکورتون واسه ترمیمتون :Yahoo (20): 
و بیخیال حاشیه بشید که به نفع خودتونه
پیش به سوی پر حاشیه ترین کنکور اخیر

----------


## Pcstud

> من که با معدل 14 دارم میخونم هرچه بادا بادا
> حقیقتا نه پول ترمیم دارم نه حوصله نهایی دادن 
> کل تابستون و شهریور و مهر با سبزی و دار دستش 
> اعتراض کردیم به مجلس و ...چی شد؟ داره واسه کاد و نهایی
> تبلیغ میکنه و پول جارو میکنه 
> شما تازه دارید تو سر و کله هم میزنید هنوزم نفهمیدید
> فرصت رو به پایانه هنوزم نفهمیدید اینجا نظر مردم اهمیت نداره 
> و فقط قدرت و رابطه حرف میزنه .
> برید برنامه ریزی کنید واسه کنکورتون واسه ترمیمتون
> ...


من موافقم که نباید درگیر حاشیه بشی ولی وقتی تکلیف معلوم نیست برنامه ریزی هم نمیشه انجام داد. مثلا قبلا گفتن کنکور اختصاصی جایگزین سابقه میشه منم تصمیم گرفتم برم ترمیم حالا میگن جایگزین نمیشه خب پس من باید برم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم با یه حرف کوچولو کل برنامه ریزی بهم میخوره. باید از لحاظ روحی قوی باشیم و اینارو بشناسیم و اعصابمونو خراب نکنیم و بی خیال باشیم. واقعا بیخیالها برنده هستن

----------


## elhameli

سلام
الان کسی که سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی نداره، بهتره دیپلم مجدد بگیره یا سابقه دروس تخصصی صفر باشه هم ضرر نمیکنه ؟؟

----------


## MYDR

> سلام
> الان کسی که سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی نداره، بهتره دیپلم مجدد بگیره یا سابقه دروس تخصصی صفر باشه هم ضرر نمیکنه ؟؟


اگر سابقه دروس تخصصی که صفر باشید قطعا ً ضرر میکنید دوست گرامی !
کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند باید سابقه تحصیلی بسازند : حالا تحت عنوان دیپلم مجدد، یا عنوان تولید سابقه تحصیلی و... هر عنوانی خواستند بهش بدن ! چون این رو در اطلاعیه اخیر مشخص کردند کسانی که سابقه ندارند باید دروس عمومی و تخصصی مطابق جدول دروس نهایی، در امتحانات شرکت کنندو سابقه تولید کنند!

----------


## TheChernobyl

> شرایط ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی برای داوطلبان کنکور
> وزارت آموزش و پرورش، کلیات نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس امتحانات نهایی برای داوطلبان کنکور را اعلام کرد.
> به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم، نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی، محاسبه نمره کل و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی دوره دوم متوسطه اعلام شد.
> 
> در اجرای سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی و به منظور ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی، شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش مقرر کرد:
> 
>  1. به متقاضیان ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی اعم از دارندگان مدرک پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطه، دانش آموزان شاخه‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای و کاردانش و دانش آموزان شاخه نظری داوطلب شرکت در گروه آزمایشی غیر متناظر با رشته تحصیلی خود، اجازه داده می‌شود مطابق جدول دروس امتحان نهایی دوره دوم متوسطه صرفاً یک بار برای ایجاد سابقه و یک بار برای ترمیم نمره با پرداخت هزینه در دروس مورد نظر خود ثبت نام و در امتحان مربوط شرکت کنند.
> 
> تبصره 1. به متقاضیانی که قبل از ابلاغ این مصوبه از فرصت ترمیم استفاده کرده‌اند، اجازه داده می‌شود یک بار دیگر نمرات امتحانات نهایی دروس مورد نظر خود را ترمیم کنند.
> ...


داداش شرمنده ولی این الان هیچ کجاش درمورد نظام قدیم نگفته
از مفهومش باید برداشت کنیم ما هم میتونیم بریم ترمیم؟
یا بازم مارو معطل کردن؟

----------


## kingnaser

بچه ها مثل اینکه طرح دوفوریت رو به طرح یک فوریت تغییر دادن و نماینده ها دارن تلاش میکنن واسه لغو! البته نصفشون !!!!!!!! هرچند بنظر میاد دارن سعی میکنن بچه ها بیان نهایی شرکت کنن و پول دربیاره آموزش پرورش !!!! ولی بازم ناامید نشین و * لطفا پیام بدید به نماینده ها وپیگیری کنین*

----------


## felfel rize

> بچه ها مثل اینکه طرح دوفوریت رو به طرح یک فوریت تغییر دادن و نماینده ها دارن تلاش میکنن واسه لغو! البته نصفشون !!!!!!!! هرچند بنظر میاد دارن سعی میکنن بچه ها بیان نهایی شرکت کنن و پول دربیاره آموزش پرورش !!!! ولی بازم ناامید نشین و * لطفا پیام بدید به نماینده ها وپیگیری کنین*


واقعا هنوزم فکر میکنین نماینده ها میتونن کاری کنن؟ :Y (707):

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kingnaser


بچه ها مثل اینکه طرح دوفوریت رو به طرح یک فوریت تغییر دادن و نماینده ها دارن تلاش میکنن واسه لغو! البته نصفشون !!!!!!!! هرچند بنظر میاد دارن سعی میکنن بچه ها بیان نهایی شرکت کنن و پول دربیاره آموزش پرورش !!!! ولی بازم ناامید نشین و  لطفا پیام بدید به نماینده ها وپیگیری کنین 


صبحا بزن شبکه خبر یه دو دقیقه پخش زنده مجلسو نگاه کن
صد رحمت به مهد کودک*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> داداش شرمنده ولی این الان هیچ کجاش درمورد نظام قدیم نگفته
> از مفهومش باید برداشت کنیم ما هم میتونیم بریم ترمیم؟
> یا بازم مارو معطل کردن؟


دشمنت شرمنده داداش درباره نظام قدیم نگفته صرفا گفته یک ترمیم معدل هست و قراره آئین نامش بیاد بیرون دو کسانیکه ترمیم زدن باز میتونن بزننن ...اینا میگن تو باور نکن از تیر ۵ ماهه میخوان آئین نامه بدن نتونستن از الان به بعدم نمیتونن

----------


## TheChernobyl

> دشمنت شرمنده داداش درباره نظام قدیم نگفته صرفا گفته یک ترمیم معدل هست و قراره آئین نامش بیاد بیرون دو کسانیکه ترمیم زدن باز میتونن بزننن ...اینا میگن تو باور نکن از تیر ۵ ماهه میخوان آئین نامه بدن نتونستن از الان به بعدم نمیتونن


ممد امروز دوباره رفتم مدرسه بزرگسال یارو گف بازم آمدی ک خبره دیشب فقط جلسه بوده :Yahoo (20): 
گفتم پس اینطورکه پیداست ب ترمیم دی نمیرسیم ما. گفت آره میوفته خرداد بخشنامش یکماه دیگه میاد
خلاصه داداش باید شیروخط بندازیم برا خوندن نهایی :Yahoo (83): شیر بیاد میخونی یا خط؟ :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ممد امروز دوباره رفتم مدرسه بزرگسال یارو گف بازم آمدی ک خبره دیشب فقط جلسه بوده
> گفتم پس اینطورکه پیداست ب ترمیم دی نمیرسیم ما. گفت آره میوفته خرداد بخشنامش یکماه دیگه میاد
> خلاصه داداش باید شیروخط بندازیم برا خوندن نهاییشیر بیاد میخونی یا خط؟


داداش من مهدیشونم ������شهریور ماه از یه جای خیلی موثق شنیدم اصلا قرار نیس آئین نامه بیاد تمامی پستای من هست دوماه پیشم گفتم اصلا قرار نیس آئین نامه ای بیاد!! امروز صبح هم یه جلسه خیلی مهم بین مرکز استراتژیک ریاست جمهوری با دیدبان برگزار شده اگه خدا بخواد این هفته نهایت هفته بعد همه جیز معلوم میشه....برا نهایی اصلا نخون تا آخر دی بهمن بشین تخصصیارو جمع کن عمومی برا خرداد بعد دی بخون چرا گفتم تا دی چون اگه مصوبه لغو بشه ضرر نمیکنی از نظر من عمومی برا کنکور خوندن با نهایی فرق داره درباره شیر خطم چشاتو ببند بنداز بببین چی میاره برات برا من فعلا رو هوا مونده سکهه������

----------


## علی۲

بچه ها من با این وضعیت میشه خرداد ماه برای ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنیم

----------


## LEA

> بچه ها من با این وضعیت میشه خرداد ماه برای ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنیم


شما قبلا ترمیم کردین؟

----------


## Amir Afshar

*میدونم ربطی نداره ولی ریاضی خر است.
چیه اخههههه...*

----------


## elhameli

اخبار شبکه تهران - 25 آبان 1401
زمان 00:53 
ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی برای کنکور دی ماه !
https://www.telewebion.com/episode/0x526c631

سلام؛
این اخبار گفته کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند به مدارس داوطلب آزاد برای ثبت نام مراجعه کنند، نیازی هم به رای کمیسیون و مراحل اداری هم نیست !

کسی مدارس بزرگسالان رفته ؟؟ کسی که دیپلم غیرمرتبط نظام قدیم داره و اصلا سابقه تحصیلی نداره، برای ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی همه دروس رو باید امتحان بده ؟؟ 
بر چه اساسی باید ایجاد سابقه و انتخاب دروس کرد ؟
میشه نصف دروس رو ی زمان و نصف دیگه رو ی زمان دیگه امتحان داد ؟؟ یا همه رو باید ی جا امتحان داد ؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> *میدونم ربطی نداره ولی ریاضی خر است.
> چیه اخههههه...*


یکم روی بازی کردن با اتحاد ها و توان و پرانتز و این چیزا تمرین کنی هیچ تستی سخت نمیشه. تنها جاش که واقعا اذیت کنندست مثلثاته که اونم در حد کاربردشون در بقیه مباحث یاد بگیری کفایت میکنه.

----------


## LEA

> *میدونم ربطی نداره ولی ریاضی خر است.
> چیه اخههههه...*


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (110):  تحمل کن 

بیشتر بخونش و بدون فکر به اینکه ازش بدت میاد

هر روز به مدت کمم که شده بخون...بعد مدتی برات دوستداشتنی میشه

چون تسلط نداری روش اینطوری حس میکنی

----------


## علی۲

> شما قبلا ترمیم کردین؟


نه هنوز برای ترمیم معدل شرکت نکردم برای خرداد نگه داشتم

----------


## Nill77

> داداش شرمنده ولی این الان هیچ کجاش درمورد نظام قدیم نگفته
> از مفهومش باید برداشت کنیم ما هم میتونیم بریم ترمیم؟
> یا بازم مارو معطل کردن؟


درمورد نظام قدیم هم گفته دیگه:
متقاضیان ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی اعم از دارندگان مدرک پایان  تحصیلات دوره متوسطه که شامل نظام قدیمها هم میشه.

----------


## LEA

> نه هنوز برای ترمیم معدل شرکت نکردم برای خرداد نگه داشتم


خب الان مشکل شما چی بوده

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Biomedical Eng


یکم روی بازی کردن با اتحاد ها و توان و پرانتز و این چیزا تمرین کنی هیچ تستی سخت نمیشه. تنها جاش که واقعا اذیت کنندست مثلثاته که اونم در حد کاربردشون در بقیه مباحث یاد بگیری کفایت میکنه.


فعلا که اون داره با من بازی میکنه =)*

----------


## Javad1376

آقایونی که برای ترمیم معدل اقدام کردن میشه بگن تو مدارک درخواستی برگه ی معافیت تحصیلی هم میخوان یا نه؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> آقایونی که برای ترمیم معدل اقدام کردن میشه بگن تو مدارک درخواستی برگه ی معافیت تحصیلی هم میخوان یا نه؟


خیر داوطلب آزاد نیاز نداره

----------


## خیار شور

سلام اساتید یه سوال داشتم میگم میشه یه نفر در منطقه خودش ثبت نام کنه ولی در شهر دیگه ای امتحان ترمیم معدل بده چون در نوبت خرداد احتمالا من در شهر و منطقه خودم نباشم میشه در شهر دیگه ای که هستم امتحان بدم کسی اطلاع داره

----------


## unscramble

> آقایونی که برای ترمیم معدل اقدام کردن میشه بگن تو مدارک درخواستی برگه ی معافیت تحصیلی هم میخوان یا نه؟


اگر دانشجو باشی میخواد

----------


## Javad1376

> اگر دانشجو باشی میخواد


دانشجوی انصرافی تکلیفش چیه؟

----------


## Javad1376

> خیر داوطلب آزاد نیاز نداره


تشکر از پاسختون ، داوطلب آزاد یعنی چه کسانی؟دانشجوی انصرافی هم همینطوره؟

----------


## ali_12

کسی میدونه تکلیف دیپلم های قبل از 84 چیه؟

----------


## unscramble

> دانشجوی انصرافی تکلیفش چیه؟


نمیدونم من که رفتم واسه ثبت نام گفتن هم مدارک معافیت تحصیلی لازمه هم گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل

----------


## elhameli

> کسی میدونه تکلیف دیپلم های قبل از 84 چیه؟


سلام، 
رئیس سنجش آموزش و پرورش در اخبار گفته کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند (از جمله قبل 84) به مدارس داوطلب آزاد برای ثبت نام و ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی مراجعه کنند، نیازی هم به رای کمیسیون و مراحل اداری هم نیست !
زمان 00:53 اخبار رو ببینید.
لینک اخبار : https://www.telewebion.com/episode/0x526c631

----------


## ats.nzr

سلام دوستان کسی که دیپلم نظام قدیم بعد از ۱۳۹۰ گرفته آیا می تونه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنه ؟کسی اطلاعی داره 
چون من هرچی اخبار رو میخونم چیزی در این مورد نگفتن

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام دوستان کسی که دیپلم نظام قدیم بعد از ۱۳۹۰ گرفته آیا می تونه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنه ؟کسی اطلاعی داره 
> چون من هرچی اخبار رو میخونم چیزی در این مورد نگفتن


سلام وقت بخیر . بله ، کاملا امکانش رو داره و حتی به صورت اجباری ، لازمه برای ایجاد سابقه‌ی بعضی دروس ، اقدام کنید . ولی آیین نامه‌ی اجرایی ، تا اواخر آذر ، به مدارس ابلاغ می‌شه . 
برای ترمیم دی ماه ، تا آخر آذر ، صبر کنید و بعدش اقدام کنید چون که به گفته‌ی رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش ، اون موفع هم مهلت ثبت نام دارید .

----------


## Mhdmhb

https://www.karzar.net/62221
رفقای عزیز همونطور که اطلاع دارید طرح یک فوریتی تصویب شده و قراره بیاد توی صحن مجلس که این کارزارو برا تسریع روندشه توی همه پیجا کانالا گذاشتن اگه براتون مقدور بود بهش رای بدین ممنون

----------


## ha.hg

چه وقت بزارید و چه نه اخرش تاثیر قطعی لغوه :Yahoo (21): 
با خیال راحت برید سر درس.

----------


## ali_12

> سلام، 
> رئیس سنجش آموزش و پرورش در اخبار گفته کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند (از جمله قبل 84) به مدارس داوطلب آزاد برای ثبت نام و ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی مراجعه کنند، نیازی هم به رای کمیسیون و مراحل اداری هم نیست !
> زمان 00:53 اخبار رو ببینید.
> لینک اخبار : https://www.telewebion.com/episode/0x526c631


من دیپلم قبلی ام ریاضی بوده میتونم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم و خیالم راحت بشه ؟
سابقه چه دروسی؟؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

امکانش هست اگه مصوبه لغو شد 
عمومی برگرده؟

----------


## elhameli

> من دیپلم قبلی ام ریاضی بوده میتونم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم و خیالم راحت بشه ؟
> سابقه چه دروسی؟؟


تا اون جایی که اطلاع دارم، میتونید دیپلم تجربی بگیرید.
فقط بعد از گرفتن دیپلم، فقط تنها یک بار میتونید نمره تون رو ترمیم کنید! و دیگه حق ترمیم ندارید.

سابقه دروس عمومی برای همه اجباری هست ولی سابقه دروس تخصصی اختیاری هست.
برای هر درسی هم که سابقه تحصیلی نداشته باشید. صفر میذارن و سابقه کنکور جایگزین سابقه تحصیلی نمیشه !

کنکور 1402 سابقه تحصیلی دروس عمومی 26 درصد و تخصصی 14 درصد  = 40
کنکور 1403 سابقه تحصیلی دروس عمومی 28 درصد و تخصصی 22 درصد = 50 
کنکور 1404 به بعد سابقه تحصیلی دروس عمومی 30 درصد و تخصصی  30 درصد = 60

سال 1402 و 1403، فقط پایه دوازدهم برای سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی و عمومی محاسبه خواهد شد.
از سال 1404، پایه یازدهم و پایه دوازدهم برای سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی و عمومی محاسبه خواهد شد.
سال 1405، پایه دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم برای سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی  و عمومی محاسبه خواهد شد.

البته مجلس طرح یک فوریتی برای قوانین کنکور مطرح کرده که فعلا مشخص نیست چه زمانی به نتیجه برسه !

----------


## farzaddd

الان قبل ۸۴ فقط باید عمومی سابقه تحصیلی ایجاد کنه و اختصاصی نمره کنکورشه؟

----------


## elhameli

> الان قبل ۸۴ فقط باید عمومی سابقه تحصیلی ایجاد کنه و اختصاصی نمره کنکورشه؟


سابقه عمومی اجباری هست
برای اختصاصی = نمره کنکور + نمره سابقه تحصیلی دروس اختصاصی 

اگر نمره سابقه تحصیلی دروس اختصاصی رو نداشته باشه، براش صفر میذارن. 
داشتن سابقه دروس تخصصی اختیاری هست.

----------


## farzaddd

> سابقه عمومی اجباری هست
> برای اختصاصی = نمره کنکور + نمره سابقه تحصیلی دروس اختصاصی 
> 
> اگر نمره سابقه تحصیلی دروس اختصاصی رو نداشته باشه، براش صفر میذارن. 
> داشتن سابقه دروس تخصصی اختیاری هست.


یعنی اختصاصی هم سایقه باید ایجاد کنیم درسته؟

----------


## elhameli

> یعنی اختصاصی هم سایقه باید ایجاد کنیم درسته؟


متاسفانه بله
البته میتونید هم سابقه تحصیلی نداشته باشید و صفر بگیرید.

کلا با این طرح در سال های بعدی،  ۵۰ درصد سابقه تحصیلی تا آخر عمرتون قابل تغییر نخواهد بود. چون یک بار بیشتر اجازه ترمیم  نمرات امتحان نهایی رو ندارید و ۵۰ درصد برای کنکور باقی خواهد موند.

اطلاعیه سنجش در ۱۶ ابان 
https://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=8062

----------


## farzaddd

> متاسفانه بله
> البته میتونید هم سابقه تحصیلی نداشته باشید و صفر بگیرید.
> 
> کلا با این طرح در سال های بعدی،  ۵۰ درصد سابقه تحصیلی تا آخر عمرتون قابل تغییر نخواهد بود. چون یک بار بیشتر اجازه ترمیم  ندارید و ۵۰ درصد برای کنکور باقی خواهد موند.
> 
> اطلاعیه سنجش در ۱۶ ابان 
> https://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=8062


چه قانون مسخره ایه

----------


## Mhdmhb

#خبر
 طرح مجلس برای ملغی کردن تغییرات کنکور به جریان افتاد!

 مطابق دستورکار جلسه کمیسیون های مجلس در هفته آینده، بررسی طرح یک فوریتی مجلس برای ملزم کردن وزارت علوم و شورای سنجش و پذیرش به اجرای قانون مجلس و لغو تغییرات مصوبه کنکوری شورای انقلاب فرهنگی که متعارض با این قانون است و شامل تأثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی و حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور می شود، روز یکشنبه انجام خواهد شد. پس از تهیه گزارش کمیسیون آموزش در این خصوص، طرح برای رأی گیری به صحن علنی مجلس خواهد رفت.

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ������ #خبر
> ������ طرح مجلس برای ملغی کردن تغییرات کنکور به جریان افتاد!
> 
> ������ مطابق دستورکار جلسه کمیسیون های مجلس در هفته آینده، بررسی طرح یک فوریتی مجلس برای ملزم کردن وزارت علوم و شورای سنجش و پذیرش به اجرای قانون مجلس و لغو تغییرات مصوبه کنکوری شورای انقلاب فرهنگی که متعارض با این قانون است و شامل تأثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی و حذف دروس عمومی از کنکور می شود، روز یکشنبه انجام خواهد شد. پس از تهیه گزارش کمیسیون آموزش در این خصوص، طرح برای رأی گیری به صحن علنی مجلس خواهد رفت.


یکشنبه فک کنم آخرین امیدمون برا لغو مصوبه باشه خدا به خیر کند!!

----------


## Biomedical Eng

احتمالا فردا لغو میشه این مصوبه ننگین

----------


## Mhdmhb

⭕️ کلیات طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با اکثریت رأی نمایندگان در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس تصویب شد.
 @edalat_amoozeshee

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ⭕️ کلیات طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با اکثریت رأی نمایندگان در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس تصویب شد.
> ������ @edalat_amoozeshee


در ادامه هم توضیح بدم اولا خیلیا میگفتن تصویب نمیشه که شد اونم تو کمیسیونی که بیشترین موافقان مصوبه رو داشت اما این پایان کار نیس میره روی صحن برا رای گیری خدا خودش کمک کنه رای بره دیگه این مصوبه ظالمانه لغو بشه

----------


## pouria.sh

دوستان اینم ویس از کانال آقای سبطی هستش:



کنکور دی برگزار میشه و گفتن امشب تا حدود ۲ الی ۳ ساعت دیگه از زمان ضبط ویس،قراره اطلاعات دیگه‌ای هم اگه بدستشون رسید بگن
خلاصش اینه که: ۱-کنکور دی قطعا برگزار میشه 2-مجلس مخالف با تاصیر قطعی معدل هستش(هنوز معلوم نیست معدل رو تاثیر میدن یا نه) 3-جلسه بعدی در کمیسیون آموزش مچلس برگزار خواهد شد

یه خبر دوم هم هست که بهتر خودتون بخونید:
 آزمون ۱۴۰۲ طبق اطلاع رسانی قبلی برگزار می‌شود/ کنکور سراسری فقط از دروس تخصصی خواهد بود

----------


## Ati_zareii

> احتمالا فردا لغو میشه این مصوبه ننگین


یعنی چی عمومیا هست بازمممممم؟؟؟؟؟ خدایا خودت ظهور کن

----------


## elhameli

نادری با اشاره به برگزاری آزمون دی‌ماه طبق اطلاع رسانی سازمان سنجش:
به دنبال تبدیل «تأثیر قطعی» به «تأثیر مثبت» معدل و بازگشت دروس عمومی به کنکور هستیم، البته کنکور دی ماه ۱۴۰۱ طبق اطلاع رسانی سازمان سنجش برگزار می‌‎شود.

لینک خبر

----------


## _Dawn_

> نادری با اشاره به برگزاری آزمون دی‌ماه طبق اطلاع رسانی سازمان سنجش:
> به دنبال تبدیل «تأثیر قطعی» به «تأثیر مثبت» معدل و بازگشت دروس عمومی به کنکور هستیم، البته کنکور دی ماه ۱۴۰۱ طبق اطلاع رسانی سازمان سنجش برگزار می‌‎شود.
> 
> لینک خبر


مگه میشه یه کنکور با قانون شورا و یه کنکور با قانون مجلس با هم سنجیده بشن؟!

----------


## farzaddd

اینجا ایران است،غیر ممکن ها غیرممکن نیست،اینجا جمهوری اسلامی است

----------


## Mhdmhb

> مگه میشه یه کنکور با قانون شورا و یه کنکور با قانون مجلس با هم سنجیده بشن؟!


رفیق اینجور که بوش میاد دی ماه آزمایشی برگزار میشه اما برگزار میشه

----------


## reza1401

*هنوز از مکر شورا نباید غافل شد.ممکنه شورا آموزش و پرورشو وادار کنه از سال بعد امتحانات هرسه پایه رو نهایی کنن تا هرطوری هست قانونش اجرابشه.البته در این حالتم باز کنکور ۱۴۰۳ و ۱۴۰۴ طبق قانون مجلس برگزار میشه و از ۱۴۰۵ میتونن طبق قانون شورا ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی بدن ولی به هرحال همینم خوبه که مجلس یه تکونی به خودش داد.هامون سبطی حالا با هر انگیزه ای هم که پشت پی گیریهاش بود به هرحال نقش مهمی تو لغو مصوبه شورا تونست ایفا کنه.قطعا شورا دوست نداره قانونی که این همه واسش تبلیعات راه انداخته بود فقط در حد همون یکبار اجرا باقی بمونه!*

----------


## elhameli

> مگه میشه یه کنکور با قانون شورا و یه کنکور با قانون مجلس با هم سنجیده بشن؟!


امکانش هست، فقط نمره دروس عمومی بجای تنها نمرات امتحان نهایی از نمره کنکور هم محاسبه میشه ! با تاثیر مثبت ! نمرات دروس تخصصی هم به اختیار داوطلب هر کدوم بهتر بود انتخاب میشه !
البته اگر اجرایی بشه !

----------


## elhameli

> *هنوز از مکر شورا نباید غافل شد.ممکنه شورا آموزش و پرورشو وادار کنه از سال بعد امتحانات هرسه پایه رو نهایی کنن تا هرطوری هست قانونش اجرابشه.البته در این حالتم باز کنکور ۱۴۰۳ و ۱۴۰۴ طبق قانون مجلس برگزار میشه و از ۱۴۰۵ میتونن طبق قانون شورا ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی بدن ولی به هرحال همینم خوبه که مجلس یه تکونی به خودش داد.هامون سبطی حالا با هر انگیزه ای هم که پشت پی گیریهاش بود به هرحال نقش مهمی تو لغو مصوبه شورا تونست ایفا کنه.قطعا شورا دوست نداره قانونی که این همه واسش تبلیعات راه انداخته بود فقط در حد همون یکبار اجرا باقی بمونه!*


قبلا اعلام کرده بودن از سال دیگه هر ۳ پایه نهایی میشن !
ولی تا سال دیگه فقط دوازدهم برای کنکور تاثیر خواهد داشت !
ممکنه دست مجلس هم بسته بشه ! مگر اینکه قانون جدید تصویب کنن !

----------


## pouria.sh

نمیخوام به استرس بچه ها بدم ولی میدونم خیلی ها نگران هستن و اینم برای آرامش خاطر اونها هستش
خبرهای ((احتمالا))خوبی در راهه،با تمام قوا تلاش کنید.اینم ویس امروز آقای سبطی هستش

----------


## من ایرانم



----------


## pouria.sh

ویس امروز سبطی راجب جلسه مجلس
امید خودم به لغو یا اصلاح گسترده بیشتر شد.بنظرم شروع کنید به خوندن عمومی‌ها.من خودم تمام کتاب هارو گرفتم و یواش یواش دارم میخونمشون

----------


## Mhdmhb

جلسه کمیته ویژه کنکور در مجلس به پایان رسید.

طراحان طرح ، به تاثیر مثبت معدل و بازگشت دروس عمومی به کنکور تاکید داشتند.
تمام پیشنهاد ها ملزم به طرح در کمیسیون آموزش و تصویب نهایی است.
در جلسات بعدی کمیسیون آموزش جزئیات نهایی طرح نوشته خواهد شد.

 @edalat_amoozeshee

----------


## HUNDRED

*فکر کنم عمومی میخواد برگرده فقط روشون نمیشه بگن*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> جلسه کمیته ویژه کنکور در مجلس به پایان رسید.
> 
> طراحان طرح ، به تاثیر مثبت معدل و بازگشت دروس عمومی به کنکور تاکید داشتند.
> تمام پیشنهاد ها ملزم به طرح در کمیسیون آموزش و تصویب نهایی است.
> در جلسات بعدی کمیسیون آموزش جزئیات نهایی طرح نوشته خواهد شد.
> 
> ������ @edalat_amoozeshee


مواظب سایبریا که تو انجمن هم ریختن و به ترمیم و طرح دی مازو فلان تشویق میکنن باشید الکی پولتونو تو جوب نریزید

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *فکر کنم عمومی میخواد برگرده فقط روشون نمیشه بگن*


تنها چیزی که الان مشکله اینه که سه پایه رو نمیتونن یهو برگردونن یا بایدپایه  ۱۲ فقط بیاد یا با تعویق کنکور تیر برگزار بشع

----------


## farzaddd

از اولم گفتم این مصوبه اول باگ بوده بعد مصوبه و قابلیت اجرا شدن نداره،از هرطرف نگاه میکنی غلطه

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


تنها چیزی که الان مشکله اینه که سه پایه رو نمیتونن یهو برگردونن یا باید ۱۲ فقط بیاد یا با تعویق


چه سه پایه باشه چه نباشه ما درسایی مثل زبان و عربی و ادبیاتو باید از پایه بخونیم 
دینی هم این وسط نخودی
ولی اون سه تارو با پایه ضعیف نمیشه ی درصد درست حسابی زد 
من برم کتابامو از انباری بیارم*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> چه سه پایه باشه چه نباشه ما درسایی مثل زبان و عربی و ادبیاتو باید از پایه بخونیم 
> دینی هم این وسط نخودی
> ولی اون سه تارو با پایه ضعیف نمیشه ی درصد درست حسابی زد 
> من برم کتابامو از انباری بیارم*


میدونم چی میگین ولی خیلیا هم اینو گفتن که اون دوتا شرط یکیشو اجرا میکنن که به نظر من تعویق بهترین راهه 
بله بیارید که انشالله برگردن

----------


## farzaddd

با مصوبه ۱۴۰۲ موافق نیستیم،خیر

----------


## Pcstud

> میدونم چی میگین ولی خیلیا هم اینو گفتن که اون دوتا شرط یکیشو اجرا میکنن که به نظر من تعویق بهترین راهه 
> بله بیارید که انشالله برگردن������


زودتر بگن دیگه اعصاب نموند برای ما

----------


## Mhdmhb

> زودتر بگن دیگه اعصاب نموند برای ما


تا آخر آذر باید این عذابو تحمل کنیم

----------


## skvskv

سلام رفقای کنکوری و هم رزمان من تو این جنگ ناعادلانه : )
ماها فقط سختی درس خوندن نداریم! سختی استرس کشیدن هر حرف مسئول سنجش رو داریم! استرس حرفای ضد و نقیض بین اموزش و پرورش و شورای عالی انقلاب رو کشیدیم و میکشیم! حرص تغییرات ناعادلانه کنکور رو خوردیم!!! 
منم مثل شماها کنکوری ام(1400 اولین کنکورم بود) واقعا خسته شدم از دست این مسئولای بی برنامه و سودجو ک فقط ب فکر پولن
ولی بنظرم داریم ب اخرای لغو مصوبه میرسیم
مطمئن باشین امکان نداره دیماه با ی قانون و تیر با ی قانون دیگ برگزار شه ... 
همونطور ک قبلا هم گفتم محتمل ترین سناریو: دیماه با تعویق دو ماهه و همراه عمومیا برگزار شه(فقط عمومی دوازدهم) و تیر مثل سالای قبل...
ب قول دوست عزیزمون احتمالا تا اخر اذرماه درگیر حرفا و مصاحبه های عزیزان مسئول خواهیم بود
امیدوارم زودتر تعیین تکلیف کنند
یا علی

----------


## مثل ابر

سلام دوستان
کسی خبر داره نتیجه جلسه امروز به کجا کشید ؟؟
خبری چیزی درمورد جلسه امروز گذاشتن؟؟؟
یعنی میتونیم به حذف تاثیر قطعی معدل امیدوار باشیم؟؟

----------


## pouria.sh

> سلام دوستان
> کسی خبر داره نتیجه جلسه امروز به کجا کشید ؟؟
> خبری چیزی درمورد جلسه امروز گذاشتن؟؟؟
> یعنی میتونیم به حذف تاثیر قطعی معدل امیدوار باشیم؟؟


هنور چند هفته(شاید بین دو الی سه هفته) مونده تا بیان تو صحن مجلس و به سنجش رسما ابلاغ بشه.تو صفحه قبل ویس امروز سبطی رو گذاشتم.برید و اونو گوش بدید.
راجب سوال آخر هم نمیدونم چی میشه گفت.اصلا معلوم نیست.امیدواریم حذف بشه.ولی به احتمال زیاد عمومی ها برخواهند گشت.حتما شروع کنید به خوندن

----------


## Mhdmhb

> سلام دوستان
> کسی خبر داره نتیجه جلسه امروز به کجا کشید ؟؟
> خبری چیزی درمورد جلسه امروز گذاشتن؟؟؟
> یعنی میتونیم به حذف تاثیر قطعی معدل امیدوار باشیم؟؟


سلام هیشکی دقیق خبر نداره ولی چیزی که امرایی گفته و از نظر من تنها منبع موثقه اینو گفته ولی در ادامش گفته اطلاع رسانی دقیق صورت خواهد گرفت
جلسه کمیته ویژه کنکور در مجلس به پایان رسید.
"طراحان طرح ، به تاثیر مثبت معدل و بازگشت دروس عمومی به کنکور تاکید داشتند.تمام پیشنهاد ها ملزم به طرح در کمیسیون آموزش و تصویب نهایی است.
در جلسات بعدی کمیسیون آموزش جزئیات نهایی طرح نوشته خواهد شد."

----------


## Saudade

مصوبه جدید بیاد میگن دیر گفتن زودتر میگفتن الان یکِ کشور بودیم همه
مصوبه همین بمونه میگن شرایطش ناجور بود هیشکی نمیتونست به جایی برسه با این مصوبه
این جا ایران است و این نسل نیز پایه گذاران پیشرفت های انقلابی بعدی :Yahoo (23):

----------


## LEA

> سلام هیشکی دقیق خبر نداره ولی چیزی که امرایی گفته و از نظر من تنها منبع موثقه اینو گفته ولی در ادامش گفته اطلاع رسانی دقیق صورت خواهد گرفت
> جلسه کمیته ویژه کنکور در مجلس به پایان رسید.
> "طراحان طرح ، به تاثیر مثبت معدل و بازگشت دروس عمومی به کنکور تاکید داشتند.تمام پیشنهاد ها ملزم به طرح در کمیسیون آموزش و تصویب نهایی است.
> در جلسات بعدی کمیسیون آموزش جزئیات نهایی طرح نوشته خواهد شد."


 :Yahoo (21): عجب

----------


## Mhdmhb

> عجب


بوخودا

----------


## pouria.sh

ویس سبطی راجب احتمالات کنکور

----------


## Mhdmhb

احتمالاً پیشنهادهای اعضای محترم کمیسیون آموزش مجلس درباره چگونگی برگزاری کنکور تیر ۱۴۰۲ و چگونگی روند رتبه بندی و  پذیرش دانشجو در مهر ۱۴۰۲ روز دوشنبه هفته پیش رو،  در کمبسیون بررسی و به رای گذاشته می شود. سپس ( احتمالا روز سه شنبه یا چهارشنبه) در صحن علنی مجلس، این جزییات تصویب می شود. نهایتا ظرف ده روز نظر شورای نگهبان اعلان و درصورت تعارض نداشتن این الحاقیه با شرع و قانون اساسی، توسط رییس جمهور ابلاغ و به قانون جاری کشور تبدیل می شود.

----------


## Mhdmhb

> احتمالاً پیشنهادهای اعضای محترم کمیسیون آموزش مجلس درباره چگونگی برگزاری کنکور تیر ۱۴۰۲ و چگونگی روند رتبه بندی و  پذیرش دانشجو در مهر ۱۴۰۲ روز دوشنبه هفته پیش رو،  در کمبسیون بررسی و به رای گذاشته می شود. سپس ( احتمالا روز سه شنبه یا چهارشنبه) در صحن علنی مجلس، این جزییات تصویب می شود. نهایتا ظرف ده روز نظر شورای نگهبان اعلان و درصورت تعارض نداشتن این الحاقیه با شرع و قانون اساسی، توسط رییس جمهور ابلاغ و به قانون جاری کشور تبدیل می شود.


خب به امید خدا همون طور که گفتیم دیگه آخر آذرماه میرسه و لغو یا اجراش معلوم میشه و هممون از بلاتکلیفی درمیاییم

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


احتمالاً پیشنهادهای اعضای محترم کمیسیون آموزش مجلس درباره چگونگی برگزاری کنکور تیر ۱۴۰۲ و چگونگی روند رتبه بندی و  پذیرش دانشجو در مهر ۱۴۰۲ روز دوشنبه هفته پیش رو،  در کمبسیون بررسی و به رای گذاشته می شود. سپس ( احتمالا روز سه شنبه یا چهارشنبه) در صحن علنی مجلس، این جزییات تصویب می شود. نهایتا ظرف ده روز نظر شورای نگهبان اعلان و درصورت تعارض نداشتن این الحاقیه با شرع و قانون اساسی، توسط رییس جمهور ابلاغ و به قانون جاری کشور تبدیل می شود.


نظر شما چیه؟چی میشه در نهایت بنظرتون*

----------


## elhameli

> احتمالاً پیشنهادهای اعضای محترم کمیسیون آموزش مجلس درباره چگونگی برگزاری کنکور تیر ۱۴۰۲ و چگونگی روند رتبه بندی و  پذیرش دانشجو در مهر ۱۴۰۲ روز دوشنبه هفته پیش رو،  در کمبسیون بررسی و به رای گذاشته می شود. سپس ( احتمالا روز سه شنبه یا چهارشنبه) در صحن علنی مجلس، این جزییات تصویب می شود. نهایتا ظرف ده روز نظر شورای نگهبان اعلان و درصورت تعارض نداشتن این الحاقیه با شرع و قانون اساسی، توسط رییس جمهور ابلاغ و به قانون جاری کشور تبدیل می شود.


سلام، ردیفی که شماره ۳۸۹ هست، نوشته برای تحصیلات تکمیلی هست. به نظرم در مورد سنجش و پذیرش رشته های نظری در مقطع کارشناسی و رشته های پزشکی هنوز به نتیجه نرسیدن ! فعلا دارن جلسه برگزار میکنن....تا به نتیجه برسن....

----------


## Eve

*لطفا هرچه سریع‌تر تکلیف مارو روشن کنید
با تشکر*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ianai


لطفا هرچه سریع‌تر تکلیف مارو روشن کنید
با تشکر


انا سال بعد کنکور میدی؟*

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar




انا سال بعد کنکور میدی؟


اگه این شمرای ذی‌الجوشن بذارن، بله*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ianai




اگه این شمرای ذی‌الجوشن بذارن، بله


یعنی کنکور 1403 درسته؟*

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar




یعنی کنکور 1403 درسته؟


بلی*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> نظر شما چیه؟چی میشه در نهایت بنظرتون*


دوتا چرخه هی هرروز تو مغزم‌میچرخه چرخه منفی میگه ن وسط سال عمومی برنمیگرده ولی چرخه مثبت میگه حاجی اینا نمیتونن یه ملیون آدمو ترمیم معدل کنن بعدش یه چیزی که الهام میشه بهم اینه که اصلا نمیدونم از کجا هم الهام میشه ولی میگه اینا همش فیلمه پولارو بالا بکش و یه جیزی که خودم نشونشو به چشم دیدم دو سه هفته پیش دینی جامع خیلی سبز که تستیه موجود نبود ولی الان تو سایت خیلی سبز موجوده کمتر پیش میاد به حرف کسی باور کنم تا اینکه ثابت بشه کنکور سنتر خودشو میکشد اقا عمومی موجود شده قبلا میدیدم چرت میگه چون دینی جامع موجود نیس ولی میگم چند روزی میشه موجوده!!نه تنها دینی بلکه عربی جامع هم موجوده عقل آدمم میگه نهایی دینی از ۱۲ ام میاد ن دهم چرا باید جامعو موجود کنن!! 
انشالله هرچی باشه به نفعمون شه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> سلام، ردیفی که شماره ۳۸۹ هست، نوشته برای تحصیلات تکمیلی هست. به نظرم در مورد سنجش و پذیرش رشته های نظری در مقطع کارشناسی و رشته های پزشکی هنوز به نتیجه نرسیدن ! فعلا دارن جلسه برگزار میکنن....تا به نتیجه برسن....


داش دوشنبه بررسی همون طرح یک فوریته بالا هم هس بقیشو دیگه بیخیال نظری باشه هرچی باشه خخ

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *لطفا هرچه سریع‌تر تکلیف مارو روشن کنید
> با تشکر*


الان پورعباس زنگ زد گف چون خیلی آدم با درک و فهمو با شعوریم امروز تکلیفو معلوم میکنم

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


الان پورعباس زنگ زد گف چون خیلی آدم با درک و فهمو با شعوریم امروز تکلیفو معلوم میکنم������


شما که با بالادستیا در ارتباطی، میگفتی زودتر تکلیفو روشن میکردن آخه برادر من*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> شما که با بالادستیا در ارتباطی، میگفتی زودتر تکلیفو روشن میکردن آخه برادر من*


میگه آریان حیدری اینا چک دادن این مصوبه رو الکی کشش بدم بعد اینکه چکا پاس بشه اعلام میکنیم

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


میگه آریان حیدری اینا چک دادن این مصوبه رو الکی کشش بدم بعد اینکه چکا پاس بشه اعلام میکنیم������


لعنت، من میدونستم یه کاسه‌ای زیر نیم کاسه‌شون هستا*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> لعنت، من میدونستم یه کاسه‌ای زیر نیم کاسه‌شون هستا*


هزاران لعنتتت

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


هزاران لعنتتت


شما امسال کنکور میدی؟*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> شما امسال کنکور میدی؟*


با اجازه بزرگترا بله

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


الان پورعباس زنگ زد گف چون خیلی آدم با درک و فهمو با شعوریم امروز تکلیفو معلوم میکنم������


پور عباس دیلها*

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


با اجازه بزرگترا بله������������


کیلیلیلیلیلیلیلیلی
موفق باشی، به امید قبولی تو رشته‌ی موردعلاقه‌ت*

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


دوتا چرخه هی هرروز تو مغزم‌میچرخه چرخه منفی میگه ن وسط سال عمومی برنمیگرده ولی چرخه مثبت میگه حاجی اینا نمیتونن یه ملیون آدمو ترمیم معدل کنن بعدش یه چیزی که الهام میشه بهم اینه که اصلا نمیدونم از کجا هم الهام میشه ولی میگه اینا همش فیلمه پولارو بالا بکش و یه جیزی که خودم نشونشو به چشم دیدم دو سه هفته پیش دینی جامع خیلی سبز که تستیه موجود نبود ولی الان تو سایت خیلی سبز موجوده کمتر پیش میاد به حرف کسی باور کنم تا اینکه ثابت بشه کنکور سنتر خودشو میکشد اقا عمومی موجود شده قبلا میدیدم چرت میگه چون دینی جامع موجود نیس ولی میگم چند روزی میشه موجوده!!نه تنها دینی بلکه عربی جامع هم موجوده عقل آدمم میگه نهایی دینی از ۱۲ ام میاد ن دهم چرا باید جامعو موجود کنن!! 
انشالله هرچی باشه به نفعمون شه


یعنی شروع کنیم؟:‌)))))*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> کیلیلیلیلیلیلیلیلی
> موفق باشی، به امید قبولی تو رشته‌ی موردعلاقه‌ت*


ممنون هم چنین 
انشالله به امید موفقیت هممون

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> یعنی شروع کنیم؟:‌)))))*


تا آخر آذر هفته اول دی اختصاصی بخونید بعدش معلوم میشه این بهترین کاره

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


تا آخر آذر هفته اول دی اختصاصی بخونید بعدش معلوم میشه این بهترین کاره


من نمیتونم سه تا کتاب دینیو بکنم تو مخم 
با بقیه درس ها مشکلی ندارم
ولی دینیو از پایه سوم استارت میزنم ._. 
باشد ک سکته نکنیم*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> من نمیتونم سه تا کتاب دینیو بکنم تو مخم 
> با بقیه درس ها مشکلی ندارم
> ولی دینیو از پایه سوم استارت میزنم ._. 
> باشد ک سکته نکنیم*


بهترین کار دینی اینه که از کتابهای نسبتا مختصر بخونید هر سه درس یک بارم هی مرور کنید این باعث میشه قاطی نکنید 
برا موفقیت مجبوریم بدترین درسارو هم بخونیم

----------


## NiLQwoV

یه سوال 
من دیپلم تجربی دارم 
الان میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم 
باید دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


دوتا چرخه هی هرروز تو مغزم‌میچرخه چرخه منفی میگه ن وسط سال عمومی برنمیگرده ولی چرخه مثبت میگه حاجی اینا نمیتونن یه ملیون آدمو ترمیم معدل کنن بعدش یه چیزی که الهام میشه بهم اینه که اصلا نمیدونم از کجا هم الهام میشه ولی میگه اینا همش فیلمه پولارو بالا بکش و یه جیزی که خودم نشونشو به چشم دیدم دو سه هفته پیش دینی جامع خیلی سبز که تستیه موجود نبود ولی الان تو سایت خیلی سبز موجوده کمتر پیش میاد به حرف کسی باور کنم تا اینکه ثابت بشه کنکور سنتر خودشو میکشد اقا عمومی موجود شده قبلا میدیدم چرت میگه چون دینی جامع موجود نیس ولی میگم چند روزی میشه موجوده!!نه تنها دینی بلکه عربی جامع هم موجوده عقل آدمم میگه نهایی دینی از ۱۲ ام میاد ن دهم چرا باید جامعو موجود کنن!! 
انشالله هرچی باشه به نفعمون شه


چی بگم

هرچی خیره انشالله*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22


یه سوال 
من دیپلم تجربی دارم 
الان میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم 
باید دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشم؟


اره

ازجمله خرابکاری هاشون همینه*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sunLIGHT




من نمیتونم سه تا کتاب دینیو بکنم تو مخم 
با بقیه درس ها مشکلی ندارم
ولی دینیو از پایه سوم استارت میزنم ._. 
باشد ک سکته نکنیم


دلت پره از دینی*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ianai




لعنت، من میدونستم یه کاسه‌ای زیر نیم کاسه‌شون هستا


از قدیم الایام اینطوری بودن*

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar




دلت پره از دینی


دلم ذغال شده از دستش*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sunLIGHT




دلم ذغال شده از دستش


حالا چرا از سوم بخونی؟*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> اره
> 
> ازجمله خرابکاری هاشون همینه*


وای نهههههه

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar



حالا چرا از سوم بخونی؟


چون ترمیمو انداختم خرداد 
و اگه گفتن نه مصوبه پا برجاست دروس عمومی نداریم من ضرر نکرده باشم هرچند مصوبه تیریست ک بر چشمان اینده مان می‌نشیند*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




وای نهههههه


چرا ریاضی بری نیلو

تجربی بودی که
*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sunLIGHT




چون ترمیمو انداختم خرداد 
و اگه گفتن نه مصوبه پا برجاست دروس عمومی نداریم من ضرر نکرده باشم هرچند مصوبه تیریست ک بر چشمان اینده مان می‌نشیند 


من با شیمی خیلی مشکل دارم

انگار دشمن خونیمه

اما عاشق ریاضی و فیزیک*

----------


## NaKayama

> *
> 
> من با شیمی خیلی مشکل دارم
> 
> انگار دشمن خونیمه
> 
> اما عاشق ریاضی و فیزیک*


من این مشکلو با هندسه داشتم
وقتی با یه استاد خیلی خوب کار کردم فهمیدم چون مطالب پایه هندسرو بلد نیستم نمیتونم مطالب پیچیده رو یاد بگیرم و فقط حفظ میکنم که خیلی کارساز نیست
اگه بتونی یه مدت کوتاه روی یادگیری مطالب کاملا پایه شیمی وقت بذاری احتمال خیلی زیاد کمکت کنه

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NaKayama


من این مشکلو با هندسه داشتم
وقتی با یه استاد خیلی خوب کار کردم فهمیدم چون مطالب پایه هندسرو بلد نیستم نمیتونم مطالب پیچیده رو یاد بگیرم و فقط حفظ میکنم که خیلی کارساز نیست
اگه بتونی یه مدت کوتاه روی یادگیری مطالب کاملا پایه شیمی وقت بذاری احتمال خیلی زیاد کمکت کنه


اره واقعا

چون ریشه و پایه اش مشکل داره اینطوریه*

----------


## NaKayama

> *
> اره واقعا
> 
> چون ریشه و پایه اش مشکل داره اینطوریه*


اگر زبان انگلیسیت خوبه میتونم مبنع انگلیسی بهت بگم که توی فک کنم 2 ساعت کل مطالب پایه شیمی رو به شکل ساده توضیح میده
اگرچه احتمال خیلی زیاد منابع خوب فارسی هم به شکل کتاب هم ویدیو باشه

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NaKayama


اگر زبان انگلیسیت خوبه میتونم مبنع انگلیسی بهت بگم که توی فک کنم 2 ساعت کل مطالب پایه شیمی رو به شکل ساده توضیح میده
اگرچه احتمال خیلی زیاد منابع خوب فارسی هم به شکل کتاب هم ویدیو باشه


با زبانم خیلی مشکل دارم...میخونمش و معنی میکنم اما خودشو دوس ندارم*

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar




من با شیمی خیلی مشکل دارم

انگار دشمن خونیمه

اما عاشق ریاضی و فیزیک


هیچوقت از دینی و ریاضی خوشم نیومد  
ولی زیست و فیزیک*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> چرا ریاضی بری نیلو
> 
> تجربی بودی که
> *


ب سرم زده مهندسی بخونم ک بیشتر ب کارم بیاد

----------


## farzaddd

خیر با این مصوبه مخالفیم

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




ب سرم زده مهندسی بخونم ک بیشتر ب کارم بیاد


خوب فک کن بهش

ببین با توجه به شرایطت کدوم بهتره واست

به همه ی جزئیاتش فک کن نیلو

بعدها نباید حسرت برگشت به عقب رو پیدا کنی*

----------


## NiLQwoV

پس کی مشخص میشه تکلیف ما؟

----------


## pouria.sh

> پس کی مشخص میشه تکلیف ما؟


هیچی بدتر از بلاتکلیفی نیست.اگر میگفتند کنکور با همون مصوبه شوراست استرس کمتری داشتیم
اشتباه نکنید من منظورم این نیست که مصوبه‌ی شورا کاملا خوبه و از این حرفا بلکه میگم باز لااقل تو اون شرایط میدونستیم در آینده قراره چه اتفاقی بیافته و کمی راحت‌تر بودیم
اینو آقای امرایی(همکار سبطی) توی تلگرامشون گذاشتن که منم اینجا قرارش میدم



> دوشنبه هفته آینده؛
> ادامه بررسی جزئیات طرح یک فوریتی الحاق یک ماده به قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در کمیته ویژه (در محل کمیسیون آموزش)
> 
> ⭕️احتمالا این هفته، جلسه پایانی کمیته ویژه خواهد بود و جزئیات طرح در اوایل دی ماه در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به بحث و بررسی گذاشته خواهد شد.

----------


## LEA

*کنترل کردن انچه خارج از کنترل توست تورا کنترل میکند

جمله ای خطاب به کنکوری های مورد ظلم واقع شده.*

----------


## Pcstud

> *کنترل کردن انچه خارج از کنترل توست تورا کنترل میکند
> 
> جمله ای خطاب به کنکوری های مورد ظلم واقع شده.*


هر سال یه مسخره بازی ایجاد میکنن حالا یه سال بیشتر یه سال کمتر انگار عمدا حاشیه ایجاد میکنن

----------


## Biomedical Eng

من شدیدا امیدوار بودم کنکور تیرماه با تاثیر مثبت باشه ولی هرروز که میگذره این احتمال برای امسال کمترو کمتر میشه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> خیر با این مصوبه مخالفیم


حال تورو داشتم پیر نمیشدم😂😐

----------


## Mhdmhb

> من شدیدا امیدوار بودم کنکور تیرماه با تاثیر مثبت باشه ولی هرروز که میگذره این احتمال برای امسال کمترو کمتر میشه


کاملا درسته ولی امکان نداره امسال تاثیر قطعی باشه سال دیگه مثبت اینو چندتا نماینده هم گفته بود اگه بد پس هیچ وقت اجرا نشه اگه هم خوبه پس همه سالا اجرا بشه....اینکه چی میشه ۱۵ روز آینده هرچی باشه معلوم میشه

----------


## Arezou9520

> اگر زبان انگلیسیت خوبه میتونم مبنع انگلیسی بهت بگم که توی فک کنم 2 ساعت کل مطالب پایه شیمی رو به شکل ساده توضیح میده
> اگرچه احتمال خیلی زیاد منابع خوب فارسی هم به شکل کتاب هم ویدیو باشه


چه منبعی؟ اتفاقا این خارجی ها خیلی عالی توضیح  میدن...
زمان  دانشگاه وقتی مطلبی رو به فارسی متوجه نمیشدم...از یوتوب نگاه میکردم.

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


کاملا درسته ولی امکان نداره امسال تاثیر قطعی باشه سال دیگه مثبت اینو چندتا نماینده هم گفته بود اگه بد پس هیچ وقت اجرا نشه اگه هم خوبه پس همه سالا اجرا بشه....اینکه چی میشه ۱۵ روز آینده هرچی باشه معلوم میشه


ببخشید، ینی اگه امسال تأثیر قطعی باشه، سال بعد امکان حذفش نیست؟*

----------


## MrSaber

این قضیه هم تموم میشه به امید خدا ولی ما یادمون نمیره یه عده حرومزاده منفعت طلب مثل موسسه ماز و گاج و مشاور های دوزاری چه آشی که برای ما نپختن سر این داستان  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NiLQwoV

اگه دوتا سیب زمینی رو میزاشتن رئیس سازمان سنجش و شورا 
الان وضعیت خیلی بهتر بودش

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> ببخشید، ینی اگه امسال تأثیر قطعی باشه، سال بعد امکان حذفش نیست؟*


خودتون جواب بدین وقتی طرحی خوبه ابلاغ میکنن اجرا بشه اگه امسال اجرا شد ینی خوب بوده پس سال بعدم اجراش میکنن!والا الان تقویم دانشگاه تهران یکی از مراکز برگزار کننده کنکور دی اومده بیرون والا تا ۴ بهمن جیزی ددباره برگزاری کنکور ننوشته احتمالا اگه بخوان کنکور دی برگزار کنن تو حیاتش برگزار کنن از این مسولین کم عقل بعید نیس حالا بدون شوخبپی امسالو بچسبید ببیینیم چی میشه

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


خودتون جواب بدین وقتی طرحی خوبه ابلاغ میکنن اجرا بشه اگه امسال اجرا شد ینی خوب بوده پس سال بعدم اجراش میکنن!والا الان تقویم دانشگاه تهران یکی از مراکز برگزار کننده کنکور دی اومده بیرون والا تا ۴ بهمن جیزی ددباره برگزاری کنکور ننوشته احتمالا اگه بخوان کنکور دی برگزار کنن تو حیاتش برگزار کنن از این مسولین کم عقل بعید نیس������ حالا بدون شوخبپی امسالو بچسبید ببیینیم چی میشه


غمم گین شد که با این حساب
رو سال بعد حساب باز کرده بودما*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ianai




غمم گین شد که با این حساب
رو سال بعد حساب باز کرده بودما


غمت گین شد؟

نمیتونی از الان واسه تیر بخونی انا؟*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> غمم گین شد که با این حساب
> رو سال بعد حساب باز کرده بودما*


غمگین نشو ای دوست خواستم شوک بدم با منطق پیش بریم سال ۱۴۰۴ میتونن تاثیر بدن اونم اگه تا اون زمان بتونن نهایی سه سالو برگزار کنن میگم احتمال زیاد تا آخر آذر معلوم میشه هرچی شد طبق اون بخونید حتی برا سال بعد شما اختصاصیت فول فول باشه بهتون قول میدم حتما قبولید بقیش در مقابل دروس اختصاصی چیزی نیس ‌که بشینید غصه بخورید.

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar




غمت گین شد؟

نمیتونی از الان واسه تیر بخونی انا؟


نهههههه، دیگه الان نمیشه، خودمو میشناسم که
تا آخرش قراره این دیر شروع کردنو بکوبم تو صورتم
و اینکه کلا شرایطشو ندارم امسال، اعصاب و روانم نمیکشه*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ianai




نهههههه، دیگه الان نمیشه، خودمو میشناسم که
تا آخرش قراره این دیر شروع کردنو بکوبم تو صورتم
و اینکه کلا شرایطشو ندارم امسال، اعصاب و روانم نمیکشه


بخوای شدنیش کنی کل عالمم رو سرت خراب بشه شدنیش میکنیا*

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


غمگین نشو ای دوست خواستم شوک بدم������������ با منطق پیش بریم سال ۱۴۰۴ میتونن تاثیر بدن اونم اگه تا اون زمان بتونن نهایی سه سالو برگزار کنن میگم احتمال زیاد تا آخر آذر معلوم میشه هرچی شد طبق اون بخونید حتی برا سال بعد شما اختصاصیت فول فول باشه بهتون قول میدم حتما قبولید بقیش در مقابل دروس اختصاصی چیزی نیس ‌که بشینید غصه بخورید.


امرایی داره تلاششو میکنه، فعلا امیدم واره به همون
ان‌شاالله کلا لغو بشه راحت شیم، اعصابم بهم ریخته دیگه*

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar




بخوای شدنیش کنی کل عالمم رو سرت خراب بشه شدنیش میکنیا


این برا وقتیه که همه چی ایده‌آلت باشه
امسال نمیشه واقعا*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> امرایی داره تلاششو میکنه، فعلا امیدم واره به همون
> ان‌شاالله کلا لغو بشه راحت شیم، اعصابم بهم ریخته دیگه*


انشالله خبر لغوو خودم بزارم تو این انجمن

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


انشالله خبر لغوو خودم بزارم تو این انجمن


ان‌شاالله*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> نهههههه، دیگه الان نمیشه، خودمو میشناسم که
> تا آخرش قراره این دیر شروع کردنو بکوبم تو صورتم
> و اینکه کلا شرایطشو ندارم امسال، اعصاب و روانم نمیکشه*


منم واقعا از لحاظ روحی نمیکشمممم

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




منم واقعا از لحاظ روحی نمیکشمممم


تو امسال کنکور داری؟*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> تو امسال کنکور داری؟*


احتمال زیاد سال دیگه کنکور بدم 
چون امسال اصلا نمیرسم ک حداقل اختصاصی خوب بزنم

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




احتمال زیاد سال دیگه کنکور بدم 
چون امسال اصلا نمیرسم ک حداقل اختصاصی خوب بزنم


عه پس باهمیم*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> عه پس باهمیم*


آره 
من دیماه ترمیم معدل کنم دیگه میرم سراغ درسم 
اختصاصی خوب بزنیم میتونیم یه رشته خوب بریم

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




آره 
من دیماه ترمیم معدل کنم دیگه میرم سراغ درسم 
اختصاصی خوب بزنیم میتونیم یه رشته خوب بریم


همین دی ماه؟؟؟؟
خوندی درسارو؟*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> همین دی ماه؟؟؟؟
> خوندی درسارو؟*


باورت میشه هنوز نخوندم!

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




باورت میشه هنوز نخوندم!


خب بذار واسه خرداد
تا اون موقع هم میبینی لغو شد کلا*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> خب بذار واسه خرداد
> تا اون موقع هم میبینی لغو شد کلا*


میتونم الان برم انصراف بدم؟

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




میتونم الان برم انصراف بدم؟


احتمالا میتونی، حالا برو از بقیه هم بپرس
شاید شهر به شهر فرق کنه*

----------


## _Dawn_

> احتمال زیاد سال دیگه کنکور بدم 
> چون امسال اصلا نمیرسم ک حداقل اختصاصی خوب بزنم









> *
> 
> عه پس باهمیم*



ببخشید دخالت میکنم
ولی منم پارسال همین فکر ها رو میکردم.
که سال دیگه از اولش طوفانی شروع میکنم ،
الان که دوباره میخونم فهمیدم که 
شرایطم با پارسال هیچ فرقی نداره
و اگر پارسال چند ماه مونده به کنکور جا نمیزدم و 
همون خوندن غیر آرمانی خودم رو ادامه میدادم
قبول میشدم.
من اگر جای شما بودم ، از الان شروع میکردم 
حتی اگر هدف اصلی 1403 بود ، خیلی بهتر براش آماده میشین.
از کمال گرایی دور بشین ؛ شرایط هیچ وقت بهتر نمیشه.

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SauronAmir


ببخشید دخالت میکنم
ولی منم پارسال همین فکر ها رو میکردم.
که سال دیگه از اولش طوفانی شروع میکنم ،
الان که دوباره میخونم فهمیدم که 
شرایطم با پارسال هیچ فرقی نداره
و اگر پارسال چند ماه مونده به کنکور جا نمیزدم و 
همون خوندن غیر آرمانی خودم رو ادامه میدادم
قبول میشدم.
من اگر جای شما بودم ، از الان شروع میکردم 
حتی اگر هدف اصلی 1403 بود ، خیلی بهتر براش آماده میشین.
از کمال گرایی دور بشین ؛ شرایط هیچ وقت بهتر نمیشه.


اول اینکه من با تو قهرم، تو چرا ته فیلم ارباب حلقه‌ها اینجوری بازیمون دادی سائرون؟

خیلی ممنون از توضیحاتت، کاش نمیومدم اینجا راجب کنکورم بگم
دیگه کم کم دارم خجالت زده میشم
بخدا بحث این نیست که من فکر میکنم چون زمان کم مونده، درس نمیخونم، کلا امسال شرایط کنکور دادن رو ندارم، اصلا و ابدا*

----------


## _Dawn_

> *
> 
> اول اینکه من با تو قهرم، تو چرا ته فیلم ارباب حلقه‌ها اینجوری بازیمون دادی سائرون؟
> 
> خیلی ممنون از توضیحاتت، کاش نمیومدم اینجا راجب کنکورم بگم
> دیگه کم کم دارم خجالت زده میشم
> بخدا بحث این نیست که من فکر میکنم چون زمان کم مونده، درس نمیخونم، کلا امسال شرایط کنکور دادن رو ندارم، اصلا و ابدا*


درسته ، نظرم در مورد زمان کم بود.
امیوارم شرایطتت اوکی بشه

----------


## NiLQwoV

> ببخشید دخالت میکنم
> ولی منم پارسال همین فکر ها رو میکردم.
> که سال دیگه از اولش طوفانی شروع میکنم ،
> الان که دوباره میخونم فهمیدم که 
> شرایطم با پارسال هیچ فرقی نداره
> و اگر پارسال چند ماه مونده به کنکور جا نمیزدم و 
> همون خوندن غیر آرمانی خودم رو ادامه میدادم
> قبول میشدم.
> من اگر جای شما بودم ، از الان شروع میکردم 
> ...


آره عزیزم میدونم چی میگی 
ولی من یه مشکل ک دارم اینه ک شاغلم 
یعنی از صبح تا عصر درگیر کارم هستم عصر تا این ساعت ها هم باید استراحت کنم 
شاید ۶ ساعت بتونم بخونم در روز 
نمیدونم بتونم تو این تایم تموم کنم یا نه

----------


## muhammadd

رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس: مصوبه مجلس تغییری در نحوه برگزاری «کنکور ۱۴۰۲» ایجاد نمی‌کند

علیرضا منادی سفیدان با اشاره به بررسی  طرح یک فوریتی الحاق یک ماده به قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی کشور در کمیته ویژه‌ای در کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس، تصریح کرد: کنکور 1402 که بخش اول آن در دی ماه 1401 و بخش دوم آن در تیرماه 1402 برگزار خواهد شد، طبق اطلاع رسانی قبلی سازمان سنجش؛ در دو مرحله، فقط برای دروس تخصصی و با احتساب تأثیر قطعی معدل برگزار خواهد شد.
نماینده مردم تبریز، اسکو و آذرشهر در مجلس تصریح کرد: هرگونه تغییری قانون، مربوط به کنکور 1403 به بعد بوده و تلاش داریم با کار کارشناسی دقیق و رفع ایرادات کنکور 1402، فرآیند پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها را اصلاح کنیم.
وی تأکید کرد: بنابراین داوطلبان کنکور با آرامش خاطر، طبق اطلاع رسانی صورت گرفته به مطالعه سرفصل‌های تعیین شده و دروس تخصصی بپردازند، چرا که هر گونه تغییری در قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی کشور، معطوف به کنکور 1403 به بعد است.
رئیس کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس تصریح کرد: جلسات تخصصی کمیته ویژه کمیسیون آموزش برای اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی کشورادامه دارد و سعی خواهیم کرد، مطالبات و خواسته‌های داوطلبان را در طرح تدوینی لحاظ کنیم.

 @edalat_amoozeshee

----------


## Mhdmhb

کسایی که مصوبه براشون سود داره هر روز دارن زر میزنن پس سخنان اینجور آدمای مفت خور و بی سوادرو نزارین!!کنکور ججوری اجرا بشه دست منادی مفت خور نیس!!تا آخر این ماه همه چی معلوم میشه هرکیمم که به مصوبه دلخوش کرده یه سر به سایت خیلی سبز گاج مارکت بزنه کل دروس عمومی با قیمت جدید و فضایی چاپ شده برا کنکور ۱۴۰۲ پس الکی اینجور سخنان رو پست نکنید خواهشا

----------


## high-flown

این حرفم احتمالا مخالف های زیادی خواهدداشت 
ولی متاسفانه در برهه زمانی بدی هستیم 
شاید اگه پارسال این داستان اتفاق میفتاد 
صددرصد مجلس میتونست کاری بکنه 
ولی الان تو وضعیت کنونی کشور، وضعیت به حدی به هم ریخته هست که کنکور اولویت آخر که چه عرض کنم اصلا اولویت کار مجلس نیست 
رک بگم سعی کنید تا حد امکان با مصوبه سازگار بشید 
چون بعید میدونم نه امسال نه سال دیگه و نه سالهای دیگر حتی تغییری در این روال ایجاد بشه.
حقیقت تلخیه ولی زور مجلس به شورا نمیرسه...

----------


## high-flown

ادامه دادن این تاپیک هم بنظرم بی معنیه
موافقت یا مخالفت جایی معنی پیدا میکنه که نظر شما تاثیری در روند کار داشته باشه یا اصلا تصمیم گیری صورت نگرفته باشه و جایی برای تغییر داشته باشه
وقتی همه چیز برنامه ریزی شده
ثبت نام کنکور انجام شده
بخشنامه ترمیم ابلاغ شده 
و هزاران اقدام دیگر 
خب واضحه موافقت یا مخالفت بی معنیه.

----------


## farzaddd

خیر با این مصوبه مخالفیم

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farzaddd


خیر با این مصوبه مخالفیم


بار چندمه  اینو میگی

چئو*

----------


## HUNDRED

*سبطی: تا جایی که ما می دانیم، نظر بسیاری از نمایندگان مردم با نظر ایشان یکسان نیست.
باید منتظر رای گیری در کمیسیون آموزش و از آن مهم تر صحن مجلس باشید.




رای گیریشون امروزه ؟*

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar




بار چندمه  اینو میگی

چئو


منم هروقت عنوانو میبینم دلم میخواد بنویسم نخیررررر مگه زوره*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sunLIGHT




منم هروقت عنوانو میبینم دلم میخواد بنویسم نخیررررر مگه زوره


*

----------


## LEA

*قیافه ی هر چی مسئوله که میبینم دچار خشکسالی طولانی مدت در ناحیه ی تبر موجود در دست میشم

از وزیر کشور بگیر تا وزیر بادانی اسفالت*

----------


## Pcstud

> *
> 
> بار چندمه  اینو میگی
> 
> چئو*


آخه خیلی مخالفه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Pcstud

من هر وقت این تاپیک آپ میشه استرس میگیرم

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pcstud


من هر وقت این تاپیک آپ میشه استرس میگیرم


من سرریز شدم دیگه*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *سبطی: تا جایی که ما می دانیم، نظر بسیاری از نمایندگان مردم با نظر ایشان یکسان نیست.
> باید منتظر رای گیری در کمیسیون آموزش و از آن مهم تر صحن مجلس باشید.������
> 
> 
> 
> 
> رای گیریشون امروزه ؟*


ن امروز گزارشو جمع میکنن بفرستن بره از کمسیون همین روزا رای گیری میشه اگه رای بیاره همین امسال مصوبه لغو میشه

----------


## farzaddd

> *
> 
> منم هروقت عنوانو میبینم دلم میخواد بنویسم نخیررررر مگه زوره*


عزیزم منم میخواستم همینو بگم نمیتونستم عنوان کنم،منم هر وقت میبینم دوست دارم بگم مخالفیم

----------


## high-flown

> آخه خیلی مخالفه


این از هموناست که میزنن با تبر رو میز قاضی میگن اعتراض دارم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## travis bickle

البته که خیر.

----------


## farzaddd

> البته که خیر.


شما هم با این مصوبه مخالفید؟

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


ن امروز گزارشو جمع میکنن بفرستن بره از کمسیون همین روزا رای گیری میشه اگه رای بیاره همین امسال مصوبه لغو میشه


همش اگه فلان شه اگه بهمان شه...
من که با مشاورم صحبت کردم ترمیم رو گذاشتم واسه خرداد
الان یه دو هفتس دارم روزی ۲ ساعت جدا از برنامه کنکور واسه ی دورس ترمیمم میخونم(دیگه فیزیک هسته ایی هم بخوام امتحان بدم تا اون موقع جمع میشه)
این کاریه که از من بر میاد
اگه لغو نشد که میرم ترمیم اگه هم لغو شد ، اون تایمی که واسه ترمیم گذاشتم فدا سر همه بچهای انجمن*

الان تنها خبری از مجلس که میتونه منو خوشحال کنه اینکه اتیش گرفتتتتته، سوختتته، منفجر شده ولاغیر

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> همش اگه فلان شه اگه بهمان شه...
> من که با مشاورم صحبت کردم ترمیم رو گذاشتم واسه خرداد
> الان یه دو هفتس دارم روزی ۲ ساعت جدا از برنامه کنکور واسه ی دورس ترمیمم میخونم(دیگه فیزیک هسته ایی هم بخوام امتحان بدم تا اون موقع جمع میشه)
> این کاریه که از من بر میاد
> اگه لغو نشد که میرم ترمیم اگه هم لغو شد ، اون تایمی که واسه ترمیم گذاشتم فدا سر همه بچهای انجمن*
> 
> الان تنها خبری از مجلس که میتونه منو خوشحال کنه اینکه اتیش گرفتتتتته، سوختتته، منفجر شده ولاغیر


همون اول من گفتم اگه مصوبه لغو نشه بهترین کاره ترمیم تو خرداده خودمم سه چهارتا درسم پایینه خرداد میرم اگه لغو نشد!!
دست من نیس که عزیز چیزی که شواهد نشون میده رو میگم فعلا دارن پولارو جمع میکنن ملت مام که خوب جیبارو پر میکنه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

فعلا پول ترمیم خوب داره بهشون میرسه ممکنم هست ازش سیر نشن و کلا لغو نکنن امسال

----------


## muhammadd

> همون اول من گفتم اگه مصوبه لغو نشه بهترین کاره ترمیم تو خرداده خودمم سه چهارتا درسم پایینه خرداد میرم اگه لغو نشد!!
> دست من نیس که عزیز چیزی که شواهد نشون میده رو میگم فعلا دارن پولارو جمع میکنن ملت مام که خوب جیبارو پر میکنه������


داداش جان یه سوال دارم ؛
من میخوام با دیپلم متفاوت کنکور بدم. اگه یه وقت این مصوبه لغو نشه میخوام خرداد سابقه ایجاد کنم. شما میدونی تا کِی وقت دارم برای ثبت نام؟

----------


## HUNDRED

*سلام برای ترمیم خرداد ثبت نام کی شروع میشه؟*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sunLIGHT


سلام برای ترمیم خرداد ثبت نام کی شروع میشه؟


از اسفند به بعد میشه

اما خب بعد عید برو*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> داداش جان یه سوال دارم ؛
> من میخوام با دیپلم متفاوت کنکور بدم. اگه یه وقت این مصوبه لغو نشه میخوام خرداد سابقه ایجاد کنم. شما میدونی تا کِی وقت دارم برای ثبت نام؟


اشتباه نکنم داش از هفته اول اسفند ثبت نام برا نهایی خرداد شروع میشع نگران نباش اون زمان برسه انجمن بچها خبرشو میزارن

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط muhammadd


داداش جان یه سوال دارم ؛
من میخوام با دیپلم متفاوت کنکور بدم. اگه یه وقت این مصوبه لغو نشه میخوام خرداد سابقه ایجاد کنم. شما میدونی تا کِی وقت دارم برای ثبت نام؟


ببخشید من جواب میدم

به دوستمونم گفتم

برای خرداد حداکثر تا اخر فروردین برین ثبت نام*

----------


## Pcstud

> اشتباه نکنم داش از هفته اول اسفند ثبت نام برا نهایی خرداد شروع میشع نگران نباش اون زمان برسه انجمن بچها خبرشو میزارن


آخه کسی که تغییر رشته ای هست باید یکم زودتر بره تا درسای مشترک رو براش تطبیق بزنن

----------


## Mhdmhb

> آخه کسی که تغییر رشته ای هست باید یکم زودتر بره تا درسای مشترک رو براش تطبیق بزنن


فک نکنم زوتر بره کاری براش کنن وقتی ابلاغیه میاد جلوی سیستم باز میشه بهمن ماه وقتی جلوی سیستم باز نیس چیکار میشه کرد؟

----------


## TheChernobyl

> *سلام برای ترمیم خرداد ثبت نام کی شروع میشه؟*


سلام پرسیدم گفتن بهمن شروعشه اما گفتن میشه بعد از تعطیلات عید هم رفت

----------


## serendipity21

دوستان من دارم دیپلم مجدد میگیرم تو رشته تجربی
دروس دوازدهم امتحانذبایذ بدم


الان تکلیف درس زمین چی میشه تو کنکوور برای من؟؟؟؟  نمره نهایی که ندارم

ریاضی قدیم بودم

----------


## Pcstud

> دوستان من دارم دیپلم مجدد میگیرم تو رشته تجربی
> دروس دوازدهم امتحانذبایذ بدم
> 
> 
> الان تکلیف درس زمین چی میشه تو کنکوور برای من؟؟؟؟  نمره نهایی که ندارم
> 
> ریاضی قدیم بودم


بله دوازدهم امتحان میدید. درسای مشترک که تطبیق زده میشه و نمره های خودتونو میذارن اگه بخوای میتونی ترمیمشون کنی و درسای غیر مشترک هم باید امتحان بدی. اگه نظام قدیمی زمین هم ازت امتحان میگیرن

----------


## elhameli

> دوستان من دارم دیپلم مجدد میگیرم تو رشته تجربی
> دروس دوازدهم امتحانذبایذ بدم
> 
> 
> الان تکلیف درس زمین چی میشه تو کنکوور برای من؟؟؟؟  نمره نهایی که ندارم
> 
> ریاضی قدیم بودم


دستورالعمل ترمیم معدل رو دانلود کنید بخونید!
لینک دانلود دستورالعمل

----------


## Pcstud

> زمین برای یازدهم هست ! سابقه تحصیلی یازدهم برای کنکور نمیخواد ! درصد کنکور فقط حساب میشه !
> دستورالعمل ترمیم معدل رو دانلود کنید بخونید!
> لینک دانلود دستورالعمل


خب همین لینکی که گذاشتید برای نظام قدیم زمین رو گذاشته. ببینید اینجوریه که نظام جدید زمین نداره ولی سلامت و اجتماعی داره ولی نظام قدیم زمین داره اون دوتا رو درعوض نداره

----------


## elhameli

> خب همین لینکی که گذاشتید برای نظام قدیم زمین رو گذاشته. ببینید اینجوریه که نظام جدید زمین نداره ولی سلامت و اجتماعی داره ولی نظام قدیم زمین داره اون دوتا رو درعوض نداره


ممنون، الان دیدم  :Yahoo (21): 
فقط ی سوال، الان کسی که دیپلم نظام قدیم هنرستان داشته داخل بخشنامه فقط عمومی رو میتونه سابقه داشته باشه ؟ دروس اختصاصی براش تعریف نشده ؟؟

----------


## Pcstud

> ممنون، الان دیدم 
> فقط ی سوال، الان کسی که دیپلم نظام قدیم هنرستان داشته داخل بخشنامه فقط عمومی رو میتونه سابقه داشته باشه ؟ دروس اختصاصی براش تعریف نشده ؟؟


درباره هنرستان اطلاع ندارم. دوستان لطفا بیان راهنمایی کنن

----------


## sajad_ha

> خب همین لینکی که گذاشتید برای نظام قدیم زمین رو گذاشته. ببینید اینجوریه که نظام جدید زمین نداره ولی سلامت و اجتماعی داره ولی نظام قدیم زمین داره اون دوتا رو درعوض نداره


سلام به نظرم کسی که نظام قدیم بوده و الان دیپلم تجربی میخواد بگیره(مث این دوستمون که سوال پرسیدن)لازم نیست زمین رو امتحان بده؛چون میخواددیپلم نظام جدید بگیره و زمین هم برای سال دوازدهم نیست. امسال هم گفتن که فقط سوابق دوازدهم منظور میشه

----------


## Pcstud

> سلام به نظرم کسی که نظام قدیم بوده و الان دیپلم تجربی میخواد بگیره(مث این دوستمون که سوال پرسیدن)لازم نیست زمین رو امتحان بده؛چون میخواددیپلم نظام جدید بگیره و زمین هم برای سال دوازدهم نیست. امسال هم گفتن که فقط سوابق دوازدهم منظور میشه


سلام جدول ۱۰ رو نگاه کنید

----------


## matin8787

دوستان من قراره ۱۴۰۳ کنکور بدم بنظرتون همین خرداد ترمیم کنم یا بذارم واسه بعدا؟

----------


## serendipity21

فکر نکنم باید برا زمین هم سابقه تحصیلی داشتع باشی

----------


## serendipity21

> دستورالعمل ترمیم معدل رو دانلود کنید بخونید!
> لینک دانلود دستورالعمل


من ترمیم معدل نیستم دیپلم جدیدم

----------


## serendipity21

> بله دوازدهم امتحان میدید. درسای مشترک که تطبیق زده میشه و نمره های خودتونو میذارن اگه بخوای میتونی ترمیمشون کنی و درسای غیر مشترک هم باید امتحان بدی. اگه نظام قدیمی زمین هم ازت امتحان میگیرن


من که ترمیم نمیخوام کنم ولی منظ‌ورتون اینه که مثلا درسای تطبیق برم امتحان بدم ؟ مثلا زیست دهم ؟؟؟
الان یه برگه بهم دادن زده ۷۰ واحد پذیرفته شده 
حتی اسم زمین هم هست
ولی خب کی برم امتحان بدم 
مگه میشه تو دی  هم دوازدهم امتحان بدم هم تک درس زمین یازدهم؟؟؟

----------


## serendipity21

و یه موردی من متوجه شدم دذسته یا نه؟؟؟

زمین امتحانش نهایی هست دیگه؟ تو دی ماه نیس درسته؟ 
خرداد هست؟

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط serendipity21


من که ترمیم نمیخوام کنم ولی منظ‌ورتون اینه که مثلا درسای تطبیق برم امتحان بدم ؟ مثلا زیست دهم ؟؟؟
الان یه برگه بهم دادن زده ۷۰ واحد پذیرفته شده 
حتی اسم زمین هم هست
ولی خب کی برم امتحان بدم 
مگه میشه تو دی  هم دوازدهم امتحان بدم هم تک درس زمین یازدهم؟؟؟


خدا شاهده این سوالا رو بری از خود رییس شورا بپرسی فیوز میپرونه
دارن چیکار میکنن خدا میدونه
داداش در کل اینجا همه به جز یه عده معدود اطلاعات چندانی از این قضایا ندارن
شما یا برو اداره اموزش پرورش شهرتون
یا اگه امکانش نیست توی گوگل سرچ کن پرسش و پاسخ علیرضا افشار
اینجوری زود تر به نتیجه میرسی...*

----------


## Pcstud

> من که ترمیم نمیخوام کنم ولی منظ‌ورتون اینه که مثلا درسای تطبیق برم امتحان بدم ؟ مثلا زیست دهم ؟؟؟
> الان یه برگه بهم دادن زده ۷۰ واحد پذیرفته شده 
> حتی اسم زمین هم هست
> ولی خب کی برم امتحان بدم 
> مگه میشه تو دی  هم دوازدهم امتحان بدم هم تک درس زمین یازدهم؟؟؟


نه دهم که امتحان نمیگیرن. اگه ترمیم نخوای بری فقط زیست دوازدهم ازت امتحان میگیرن و طبق شیوه نامه زمین هم باید باشه البته نوشته زمین رو فقط خرداد میگیرن حالا میتونی از خودشون بپرسی تا دقیق راهنمایی کنن. من منظورم درسای مشترک مثلا شیمی دوازدهم هست اگه نمره اش کم باشه میتونی ترمیم کنی . ببین اینجوریه که درسای عمومی دوازدهمت که تطبیق میخوره فیزیک و شیمی دوازدهمت هم تطبیق میخوره ریاضی تجربی رو هم برات همون نمره حسابان رو میذارن. حالا اگه از نمره هات راضی هستی که هیچی اگه راضی نیستی میتونی اینارو ترمیم کنی ولی برای زیست باید امتحان بدی و سابقه ایجاد کنی.

من اطلاعات خودمو گفتم باید از همون آموزش و پرورش بپرسید

----------


## serendipity21

مرسی فردا میرم اموزش

----------


## Moon.Sa

> دستورالعمل ترمیم معدل رو دانلود کنید بخونید!
> لینک دانلود دستورالعمل


من یکم گیج شدم حقیقتش
تبصره یک میگه ترمیمای قبل مصوبه میتونن باز ترمیم کنن و نوشته سال ۹۴ یه همچین چیزی
ینی ترمیمای قبل ۹۴ میتونن باز ترمیم کنن؟!

----------


## elhameli

> من یکم گیج شدم حقیقتش
> تبصره یک میگه ترمیمای قبل مصوبه میتونن باز ترمیم کنن و نوشته سال ۹۴ یه همچین چیزی
> ینی ترمیمای قبل ۹۴ میتونن باز ترمیم کنن؟!


اون تاریخ ۹۴، تاریخ تصویب مصوبه قبلی هست که به مردم اجازه ترمیم میدادن. ربطی به مصوبه جدید نداره. 
الان مصوبه جدید اومده، هر کسی قبل از مصوبه جدید ترمیم کرده، ی بار دیگه اجازه ترمیم داره.

----------


## sajad_ha

> سلام جدول ۱۰ رو نگاه کنید


آره تو جدول 10 برای دیپلم نظام قدیم ریاضی(سالی واحدی)زمین رو آورده!وبرای کسی که میخواد تطبیق بزنه و اون چند تا درسی که نداره رو ایجاد سابقه کنه باید زمین شناسی هم سابقه ایجاد کنه ، ولی کسی که دیپلم مجدد تجربی میگیره 6-3-3- میگیره زمین شناسی الزامی نیست.

----------


## _Neo_

*سلام
دوستان من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و معدلم اصلا خوب نیست
برای همین جای ترمیم میخوام کلا دیپلم تجربی بگیرم
آیا امکان این کار برای من هست ؟*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Neo_


سلام
دوستان من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و معدلم اصلا خوب نیست
برای همین جای ترمیم میخوام کلا دیپلم تجربی بگیرم
آیا امکان این کار برای من هست ؟


https://sedayemoshaveran.com/%D8%B4%...3%D8%A7%D9%84/*

----------


## reza1401

> دوستان من قراره ۱۴۰۳ کنکور بدم بنظرتون همین خرداد ترمیم کنم یا بذارم واسه بعدا؟


برای ۱۴۰۳ منتطر قانون مجلس باشید.احتمال زیاد تاثیر قطعی معدل برداشته میشه و دوباره عمومیا به کنکور برمیگرده بنابراین الزامی به ترمیم نداری.

----------


## serendipity21

بچه ها من رفتم ثبتنام اموزش پرورش منطقمون گفت جا نداریم خرداد امتحان بده 

حالا من اگه خرداد دیپ بگیرم عیبی داره  ؟ 
دی کنکور میدم

دارم میمیرم از استرس

----------


## serendipity21

> آره تو جدول 10 برای دیپلم نظام قدیم ریاضی(سالی واحدی)زمین رو آورده!وبرای کسی که میخواد تطبیق بزنه و اون چند تا درسی که نداره رو ایجاد سابقه کنه باید زمین شناسی هم سابقه ایجاد کنه ، ولی کسی که دیپلم مجدد تجربی میگیره 6-3-3- میگیره زمین شناسی الزامی نیست.


چرا نیس ؟ پس زمین چطور براش حساب میشه

----------


## serendipity21

بچه ها پرسیدم از اموزش پرورش


رفتم اموزش پرورش یه منطقه دیگه

گفت زمین نمیخواد امتحان بد
ی

همون دروس دوازدهم


و اینکه خرداد هم میتونی دیپلم بگیری

چون همه نمره ها تیر ارسال میشه فرقی نداره دی یا خرداد

----------


## Pcstud

> بچه ها پرسیدم از اموزش پرورش
> 
> 
> رفتم اموزش پرورش یه منطقه دیگه
> 
> گفت زمین نمیخواد امتحان بد
> ی
> 
> همون دروس دوازدهم
> ...


اونوقت برای سابقه زمین صفر حساب میشه؟ اینو پرسیدید؟
یعنی شما فقط زیست امتحان میدی دیگه؟

----------


## serendipity21

به من که گفت نه

ولی من بازم میرم از مدرسه میپرسم

اخه مثلا الان بچه های قدیم ترمیمی هویت و سلامت ترمبم نمیکنن

خب تاثیرش برای کنکورشون چطوریه
جز دروس عمومیه دیگه


فکر کنم زمین هم همینجوریه 

چون طرف گفت تو این برگه تطبیقت زمین برات زده نباید امتحان بدی


حالا من بازم میپرسم

چون زمین هم نهاییش خرداد هست الان نیس


اینقدررر هم سرشون شلوغه به زور جواب میدن 

تلفن که اصلا جواب نمیدن

----------


## serendipity21

فکر کنم شنبه اخرین مهلته برای ثبتنام دی 
اگه کسی میخواد

----------


## NiLQwoV

> به من که گفت نه
> 
> ولی من بازم میرم از مدرسه میپرسم
> 
> اخه مثلا الان بچه های قدیم ترمیمی هویت و سلامت ترمبم نمیکنن
> 
> خب تاثیرش برای کنکورشون چطوریه
> جز دروس عمومیه دیگه
> 
> ...


انقدر استرس داری ک منم حس میکنم شدتش رو 

زمین شناسی جزو دروس یازدهم هستش نه نهایی 
حتی واسه ما نظام جدیدی ها هم جزو معدل حساب نمیشه و کلا نهایی نیست 
شما باید بر اساس نظام جدید امتحان بدید ک شامل هویت و سلامت هست نه زمین 
اصلا نمره امتحان زمین حساب نیس واسه کنکور نظام جدید و نهایی نیستش 
شما فقط دروس نهایی ک شامل درس های دوازدهم هست رو باید امتحان بدین

----------


## farzaddd

خیر

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farzaddd


خیر


*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> خیر


هزاربار گفتم از موتوری جنس نگیر

----------


## farzaddd

> هزاربار گفتم از موتوری جنس نگیر


فوق العاده مخالفیم

----------


## paariisa

ووووی من همش امیدوار بودم مثبت بشه ، حالا سبطی هم میگه فعلا خبری نیست رفت تا بعد دی . اصلا حوصله امتحان نهایی ندارم . وای خرداد باید برم همه رو ترمیم بدم . تشریحی نوشتن یادم رفته . واسه کنکور لعنتی دی هم آماده نیستم . وای چرا اینجوری شدم؟ من که خیلی باهوش و تلاشگر بودم . وای باز اومدم و دارم غر میزنم . ببخشید  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## paariisa

میگم کاش کنکور دی یکی دو ماه عقب بیفته تا من بخونم و جمع بندی کنم ، مگه نه؟ میشه به نظرتون؟ اره نمیشه . هعییی . چی کنم؟ چی نکنم؟ What to do ؟ What not to do؟

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط paariisa


ووووی من همش امیدوار بودم مثبت بشه ، حالا سبطی هم میگه فعلا خبری نیست رفت تا بعد دی . اصلا حوصله امتحان نهایی ندارم . وای خرداد باید برم همه رو ترمیم بدم . تشریحی نوشتن یادم رفته . واسه کنکور لعنتی دی هم آماده نیستم . وای چرا اینجوری شدم؟ من که خیلی باهوش و تلاشگر بودم . وای باز اومدم و دارم غر میزنم . ببخشید 


ای خواااااههههر 
درد همه بچهای اینجا همینه
کجای کاری؟!*

----------


## serendipity21

> میگم کاش کنکور دی یکی دو ماه عقب بیفته تا من بخونم و جمع بندی کنم ، مگه نه؟ میشه به نظرتون؟ اره نمیشه . هعییی . چی کنم؟ چی نکنم؟ What to do ؟ What not to do؟


خب کنکور تیر که هست اگه اماده نیستی

----------


## reza333

> ووووی من همش امیدوار بودم مثبت بشه ، حالا سبطی هم میگه فعلا خبری نیست رفت تا بعد دی . اصلا حوصله امتحان نهایی ندارم . وای خرداد باید برم همه رو ترمیم بدم . تشریحی نوشتن یادم رفته . واسه کنکور لعنتی دی هم آماده نیستم . وای چرا اینجوری شدم؟ من که خیلی باهوش و تلاشگر بودم . وای باز اومدم و دارم غر میزنم . ببخشید


*الان طبق حرفای دکتر سبطی یه طرحی در مورد کنکور توی مجلسه که مفادش رو حتی اگر همین الان همش مشخص شده باشه ، فعلا تا بعد امتحانات نهایی دی و برگزاری کنکور دی ، یعنی تا اوایل بهمن چیزی ازش نخواهند گفت تا حداقل یه عده ای از بچه ها برن برای کنکور دی که خب قطعا با احتساب تاثیر قطعیه ، ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنن و لااقل برای یک ترم اموزش پرورش رو به خواسته ی ظالمانه و ناعادلانش که همون کسب درامد از اجبار بچه ها به ترمیم معدل هست برسونن . 


احتمالا اوایل بهمن طرح نهایی مجلس درمیاد و اعلام میشه ،  و من از تنها چیزی که در مورد این طرح مطمئنم اینه : دروس عمومی به کنکور 403 و بعد برمیگرده ولی  تاثیر معدل چی ؟؟؟ باید دید شرفی تو بعضی از این نماینده ها پیدا خواهد شد که بچه ها رو برای همیشه از شر تاثیر قطعی راحت کنن یا از اون بالا دستور خواهد اومد نماینده ها خفه خون بگیرن و برای درامد زایی نامشروع اموزش پرورش از راه ترمیم معدل مشکل نتراشن .

 خلاصه اینکه بعد چندین ماه تلاش و منطق و پویش و دیدار حضوری و تماس و پیام و اشک و اه واظطراب و استرس  بچه ها ی کنکوری ، حاصلش اینه که دروس عمومی به کنکور برمیگرده و مدرسین دروس عمومی دوباره بازارشون رونق میگیره ولی اصل این همه بال بال زدن که لغو تاثیر قطعی برای کنکور 402 بود ، همچنان حاکی از پا برجا بودنشه. 

در نهایت به نام بچه ها ، به کام عمومی معلما*

----------


## NiLQwoV

خیر مخالفم

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ووووی من همش امیدوار بودم مثبت بشه ، حالا سبطی هم میگه فعلا خبری نیست رفت تا بعد دی . اصلا حوصله امتحان نهایی ندارم . وای خرداد باید برم همه رو ترمیم بدم . تشریحی نوشتن یادم رفته . واسه کنکور لعنتی دی هم آماده نیستم . وای چرا اینجوری شدم؟ من که خیلی باهوش و تلاشگر بودم . وای باز اومدم و دارم غر میزنم . ببخشید


اولا کسی که خودش پکیج نهایی میفروشه برا بار هزارم به حرفاش گوش ندین چه مصوبه لغو بشه چه نشه این شخص خودش میگه نهایی دی برگزاره ولی بعدش احتمال زیاد کنکور تیر با عمومیه نمیدونم امثال اینا چی میزننن!!
دوما هنوز چیزی معلوم میس همین الانم برید سایت خیلی سبز کتابای جامع عمومی چاپ شده!!
و کلام آخر مصوبه اگه ماند تنها راهش وفق دادن با مصوبس ۷ ماه تا تیر مونده و خیلی زمان خوبیه انتخاب با خودتونه

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


اولا کسی که خودش پکیج نهایی میفروشه برا بار هزارم به حرفاش گوش ندین چه مصوبه لغو بشه چه نشه این شخص خودش میگه نهایی دی برگزاره ولی بعدش احتمال زیاد کنکور تیر با عمومیه نمیدونم امثال اینا چی میزننن!!
دوما هنوز چیزی معلوم میس همین الانم برید سایت خیلی سبز کتابای جامع عمومی چاپ شده!!
و کلام آخر مصوبه اگه ماند تنها راهش وفق دادن با مصوبس ۷ ماه تا تیر مونده و خیلی زمان خوبیه انتخاب با خودتونه


اوایل هفته قبلی خبری از پرسش های چهارگزینه‌ای دروس عمومی نبود
ولی الان کم کم داره همه جا چاپ امسال موجود میشه 
سایت خیلی سبز که همه موجودن*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> اوایل هفته قبلی خبری از پرسش های چهارگزینه‌ای دروس عمومی نبود
> ولی الان کم کم داره همه جا چاپ امسال موجود میشه 
> سایت خیلی سبز که همه موجودن*


از طرح عمومی تاملند از بهمن ماه گرفته تا تمدید سه چهار باره مهلت ترمیم معدل دی و هزاران داستان دیگه که خدا کنه مصوبه لغو بشه و بعدش یکمم اضافه وقت بدن عمومی بخونیم که شاید تاثیرات منفی کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به حداقل برسه

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


از طرح عمومی تاملند از بهمن ماه گرفته تا تمدید سه چهار باره مهلت ترمیم معدل دی و هزاران داستان دیگه که خدا کنه مصوبه لغو بشه و بعدش یکمم اضافه وقت بدن عمومی بخونیم که شاید تاثیرات منفی کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به حداقل برسه


بعید نیست ترمیم دی ماه رو هم عقب بندازن بیشتر پول پارو کنن
ی هفته مونده تا ترمیم هنوز دارن ثبت نام میکنن اینا کی می‌خوان کارت جلسه رو بدن؟!*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> بعید نیست ترمیم دی ماه رو هم عقب بندازن بیشتر پول پارو کنن
> ی هفته مونده تا ترمیم هنوز دارن ثبت نام میکنن اینا کی می‌خوان کارت جلسه رو بدن؟!*


تا ۲۷ وقت قانونیشه حالا اگه باز تمدید نکنن از ۳ ام شروع میشه واقعا خنده داره تا ۶روز قبل نهایی ثبت نام هس

----------


## NiLQwoV

> تا ۲۷ وقت قانونیشه حالا اگه باز تمدید نکنن از ۳ ام شروع میشه واقعا خنده داره تا ۶روز قبل نهایی ثبت نام هس


اینجا ایران است 
سرزمین ماندگار  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mhdmhb

> اینجا ایران است 
> سرزمین ماندگار


خدا لعنت کنه هرکی که ایرانو بنا کرد سرتاسر ظلمه

----------


## reza333

> اولا کسی که خودش پکیج نهایی میفروشه برا بار هزارم به حرفاش گوش ندین چه مصوبه لغو بشه چه نشه این شخص خودش میگه نهایی دی برگزاره ولی بعدش احتمال زیاد کنکور تیر با عمومیه نمیدونم امثال اینا چی میزننن!!
> دوما هنوز چیزی معلوم میس همین الانم برید سایت خیلی سبز کتابای جامع عمومی چاپ شده!!
> و کلام آخر مصوبه اگه ماند تنها راهش وفق دادن با مصوبس ۷ ماه تا تیر مونده و خیلی زمان خوبیه انتخاب با خودتونه





> *
> 
> اوایل هفته قبلی خبری از پرسش های چهارگزینه‌ای دروس عمومی نبود
> ولی الان کم کم داره همه جا چاپ امسال موجود میشه 
> سایت خیلی سبز که همه موجودن*


*در باب چاپ کتابای عمومی توسط خیلی سبز وسایر ناشرین ، این بیان کننده ی اینه که دروس عمومی قرار 100 درصد به کنکور 403 و بعد برگردن ، البته کاش این بار واقعا اینا جلوتر از ما بهشون رسونده باشن که کنکور تیر 402 میخاد با دروس عمومی و تاثیر مثبت برگزار بشه که از همین الان دوستان انتشاراتی رفته باشن استقبالش .

ولی در هر صورت 403 ها بی شک بدانند که دروس عمومی به کنکور برگشتن و وای به اون روزی که بگن تاثیر معدل هم همچنان قطعی می ماند ولو 10 درصد ، یعنی بعد باید بری کبگانیان و عاملی لعنت الله علیهما رو پیدا کنی بگی جان ما همون مصوبه ی خودتون رو اجرا کنین که اگر چه تاثیر قطعی بود ولی لااقل عمومیا تو کنکور دیگه نبودن*

----------


## serendipity21

بچه ها برای ۱۴۰۲ یعنی هم دی هم تیر هیچی تغییر نمیکنه
۲ تا کنکور تو شرایط یکسان برگزار میشه

تغییرات جدید برای کنکور ۱۴۰۳  اعمال میشه

حالا عمومی بخواد برگرده یا معدل ...

این قضیه ترمیم معدل و اینا هم که میگین

که تا الان ثبتنامش طول کشیده
واسه اینکه متقاضی زیادن 

من همین دیروز هم رفتم خیلی شلوغ بود حالا من شهرهای دیگه رو نمیدونم ولی تهرانو میگم

چون این مدت من ۲ تا مدرسه رفتم
و ۳ تا اموزش پرورش تو منطقه مختلف

----------


## Mhdmhb

همین چند دقیقه پیش رئیس دفتر نادری گف قراره رای گیری بشه همه چیز اونجا معلوم میشه کسانیکه با هزارتا دوزو کلک نمره گرفتن الان شدن موافق مصوبه پر از اشکال فقط اون روزیو ببیینم موافقان مصوبه ضرر کردن
خودخواه منفعت طلب نباشیم)

----------


## Mhdmhb

من ن خیلیا میگن هرچی میکشیم از این خودشیرینایی که شهریور دی زود رفتن جیب خراب شده آموزش و پرورشو پر کردن والا مصوبه خیلی وقت پیش لغو میشد که آخرشم میبینم این خودشیرینا رتبشون شده کارت شارژ ایرانسل ولی باز دنبال خودشیرینین

----------


## NiLQwoV

خیر مخالفم

----------


## elhameli

به نظرتون اون کسی که هنرستان درس خونده، بخواد کنکور تجربی بده، اول به فکر کنکور تجربی باشه یا به فکر دیپلم تجربی ؟؟ به کنکور ۱۴۰۲ میتونه برسه ؟؟

----------


## serendipity21

> من ن خیلیا میگن هرچی میکشیم از این خودشیرینایی که شهریور دی زود رفتن جیب خراب شده آموزش و پرورشو پر کردن والا مصوبه خیلی وقت پیش لغو میشد که آخرشم میبینم این خودشیرینا رتبشون شده کارت شارژ ایرانسل ولی باز دنبال خودشیرینین


یعنی شما فکر کردین اینهمه ادم رفتن ثبتنام کردن ترمیم معدل 
برای دی و خرداد 
حالا همه چی لغو بشه 
به همین راحتی!

اگه کنکوری ۱۴۰۳ هستی که حرص و جوش نخور 

ولی اگه ۱۴۰۲ هستی و منتظر لغوی احتمالا از همونایی میشی که رتبه ت میشه شارژ ایرانسل  ( دنبال حاشیه )

چون این مصوبه برای ۱۴۰۲ حتما حتما اجرا میشه 
 تیر و دی هم شرایطشون یکسانه چون همتراز میشن و رتبه نهایی میدن

----------


## Pcstud

> یعنی شما فکر کردین اینهمه ادم رفتن ثبتنام کردن ترمیم معدل 
> برای دی و خرداد 
> حالا همه چی لغو بشه 
> به همین راحتی!
> 
> اگه کنکوری ۱۴۰۳ هستی که حرص و جوش نخور 
> 
> ولی اگه ۱۴۰۲ هستی و منتظر لغوی احتمالا از همونایی میشی که رتبه ت میشه شارژ ایرانسل  ( دنبال حاشیه )
> 
> ...


من که دیگه از هیچی تعجب نمیکنم

----------


## Mhdmhb

> یعنی شما فکر کردین اینهمه ادم رفتن ثبتنام کردن ترمیم معدل 
> برای دی و خرداد 
> حالا همه چی لغو بشه 
> به همین راحتی!
> 
> اگه کنکوری ۱۴۰۳ هستی که حرص و جوش نخور 
> 
> ولی اگه ۱۴۰۲ هستی و منتظر لغوی احتمالا از همونایی میشی که رتبه ت میشه شارژ ایرانسل  ( دنبال حاشیه )
> 
> ...


چندتا حرف میزنم قشنگ قانع شین من چی میگم اولا این تاپیک درباره ترمیم معدل نیس درباره لغو مصوبس که تلاش ماها باعث شده امسال هم لغو نشه سال دیگه لغو بشه کنار ننشستیم یکی لقمه رو بگیره مفت بخوریم!!
دوما سالای قبل اینجوری شده بود ۹۵ ۹۸ اینا که گفتن تاثیر قطعیه و ۱۸ آبان اعلام کردن که یه سرچ ساده بزنید هس
سوما ۱۴۰۲ ام معدلمم ۱۸.۹۰ دوتا درسم ۱۷ بیست کنم از خیلیا جلوام پس نگرانی بابت مصوبه و معدل ندارم 
از حقم دفاع کردن حاشیه نیس حاشیه رو معنیشو درس معنی کنید بالا هم هزار بار به رفقا گفتم بهترین راه وفق دادن خودمون با مصوبس کی اون وقت که همه چی تموم شدس یه طرحو هزار بار تمدید میکنن به فکر منو شما نیستن به فکر جیبشونن و کلام آخر شما که وارد حاشیه نشدید به امید تک رقمی آوردنتون

----------


## Mhdmhb

> به نظرتون اون کسی که هنرستان درس خونده، بخواد کنکور تجربی بده، اول به فکر کنکور تجربی باشه یا به فکر دیپلم تجربی ؟؟ به کنکور ۱۴۰۲ میتونه برسه ؟؟


اگه مصوبه موند باید اول دیپلم تجربی بگیرید والا ۴۰ درصد براتون لحاظ نمیشه برا خرداد ماه به فکر دبپلم تجربی باشید البته رفقا درباره ترمیم اینا بهتر نظر میدن اطلاعات من تا اینجا بود

----------


## paariisa

کنکور سنتر که با قطعیت میگه لغو میشه ، راست میگه به نظرتون؟ یا دروغ میگه؟ راستی تو شهر ما یه نفر و کشتن . من میخوام برم داروخانه و برگه سفید و خودکار و این چیزا بخرم ، کمی میترسم . شما هم اینجورید؟ راستی تا ۲۶ دی که امتحانه پس چطور میخوان این همه حوزه رو آماده کنن واسه کنکور دی؟

----------


## reza333

> کنکور سنتر که با قطعیت میگه لغو میشه ، راست میگه به نظرتون؟ یا دروغ میگه؟ راستی تو شهر ما یه نفر و کشتن . من میخوام برم داروخانه و برگه سفید و خودکار و این چیزا بخرم ، کمی میترسم . شما هم اینجورید؟ راستی تا ۲۶ دی که امتحانه پس چطور میخوان این همه حوزه رو آماده کنن واسه کنکور دی؟


*کنکور سنتر از چرت ترین پیج های کنکوری اینستاگرامه . در مخالفت با مطالب پیجش ، کامنتی بزاری سریع بلاکت میکنه . یک پیج زرد دروغگوی اینستا . صرفا دنبال جذب فالوره با امید الکی دادن به بچه ها . هیچ استنادی به حرفای این شیاد کلاه بردار نداشته باش .
*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> کنکور سنتر که با قطعیت میگه لغو میشه ، راست میگه به نظرتون؟ یا دروغ میگه؟ راستی تو شهر ما یه نفر و کشتن . من میخوام برم داروخانه و برگه سفید و خودکار و این چیزا بخرم ، کمی میترسم . شما هم اینجورید؟ راستی تا ۲۶ دی که امتحانه پس چطور میخوان این همه حوزه رو آماده کنن واسه کنکور دی؟


رفقیمون ذات و ماهیتشو گفتن ججور آدمیه اما بعضی حرفاش شانسی درس درمیاد ن اینکه از جایی خبر داشته باشه در رابطه با امکانات وقتی من میگم امکان لغو داره به همین خاطره تو خرداد ماه نزدیک یه ملیون آدم میره برا ترمیم که ساعت ۷ روز امتحان باید یک ساعته همه ورقها چاپ شده بود با توجه به این امکانات آماده کردنش خیلی سخته که وزیر هم چند روز پیش گف چاپگر نداریم

----------


## farzaddd

به هیچ عنوان

----------


## TheChernobyl

با مصوبه ک ن
اون گَدایه
ویلش کنین
ولی با فرزاد موافقم

----------


## farzaddd

> با مصوبه ک ن
> اون گَدایه
> ویلش کنین
> ولی با فرزاد موافقم


قربونت،به نظرم همه باید مخالف باشیم تا لغو شه،جواب استارتر همینه:خیر موافق نیستیم

----------


## TheChernobyl

> قربونت،به نظرم همه باید مخالف باشیم تا لغو شه،جواب استارتر همینه:خیر موافق نیستیم


آره داداش منم نشستم فکرامو کردم دیدم تنها راهش همینه. درود

----------


## HUNDRED

*فایل پیوست 102964
نخییییررررر*

----------


## farzaddd

> *فایل پیوست 102964
> نخییییررررر*


خخخخ

----------


## skvskv

> همین چند دقیقه پیش رئیس دفتر نادری گف قراره رای گیری بشه همه چیز اونجا معلوم میشه کسانیکه با هزارتا دوزو کلک نمره گرفتن الان شدن موافق مصوبه پر از اشکال فقط اون روزیو ببیینم موافقان مصوبه ضرر کردن������
> خودخواه منفعت طلب نباشیم)


سلام خوبی؟؟
اینی ک گفته قراره رای بگیری بشه ... کجا منظورش بوده و چ زمانی؟ کمیسیون؟ یا صحن؟
چون کمیسیون چن روز پیش جلسه داشت خب ولی هیشکی هیچی نگفت دربارش ...

----------


## skvskv

رفقایی ک انقد نگرانید 
ببینین دوستان من خودم پشت کنکور تجربی ام 
حتی اگه این مصوبه(همه میدونن چقد پر ایراده و اصلا قابلیت اجرا شدن صحیح رو ندارع و احتمالا لغو میشه) اجرا بشه
ما اگه همه نمرات دروس نهایی رو بیاریم خود 19 و بالای 19 و رتبه کنکور هم زیر 20 هزار کشوری باشع . . . قطعاااااااا ی رشته خوب و حتی(بصورت خوش بینانه) تاپ میشه قبول شد
این حدس چنتا مشاور هستش ک من 2-3 ساله میشناسمشون ...
ایام ب کامتون تا بعد

----------


## Amir Afshar

*
این روز از رگ گردن به شما نزدیک تر است*

----------


## Pcstud

> *
> این روز از رگ گردن به شما نزدیک تر است*


برای دی میپرسن ترازت چند شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mhdmhb

> سلام خوبی؟؟
> اینی ک گفته قراره رای بگیری بشه ... کجا منظورش بوده و چ زمانی؟ کمیسیون؟ یا صحن؟
> چون کمیسیون چن روز پیش جلسه داشت خب ولی هیشکی هیچی نگفت دربارش ...


سلام قوربانت داش.چیزی که امرایی بقیه گفتن گزارش کمیسیون قراره تو صحن گفته بشه و رای گیری بشه اینکه هرچیزی امکان داره طبق شورا باشه همه کنکورا از امسال با تاثیر قطیعیه حالا مجلس رای گیری میشه که کنکور مث سالای قبل بشه اگه رای آورد همین امسالم کنکور طبق سالای گذشته برگزار میشه اگه رای نیاورد سال ۱۴۰۳ هم با تاثیر قطعی برگزار میشه حتی امروز رئیس دفتر نادری هم گف نظر کمسیون هم مهم نیس مهم رای کل نمایندگانه اما زمانش هم امرایی گفته رای گیری هفته بعد مجلس تعطیله کلا میمونه هفته اول دی ماه
اره کمیسیون هم جلسه داشته کسی دربارش چیزی نگفته اون چیزی که مهم برامون کلیاته ینی همون لغو بشه بقیش جزئیات زیاد مهم نیس

----------


## Mhdmhb

> رفقایی ک انقد نگرانید 
> ببینین دوستان من خودم پشت کنکور تجربی ام 
> حتی اگه این مصوبه(همه میدونن چقد پر ایراده و اصلا قابلیت اجرا شدن صحیح رو ندارع و احتمالا لغو میشه) اجرا بشه
> ما اگه همه نمرات دروس نهایی رو بیاریم خود 19 و بالای 19 و رتبه کنکور هم زیر 20 هزار کشوری باشع . . . قطعاااااااا ی رشته خوب و حتی(بصورت خوش بینانه) تاپ میشه قبول شد
> این حدس چنتا مشاور هستش ک من 2-3 ساله میشناسمشون ...
> ایام ب کامتون تا بعد


صدرصد کسی که نمرش بالای ۱۹ باشه و کنکور میانگین معقول بزنه قبوله اینکه حرف میزنیم دلیل نمیشه بگیم چون مصوبه بدیه درسو بزاریم کنار

----------


## farzaddd

دوستان دیگه همه مخالفیم میشه این تایپیکو بالا نیارید 
خیر مخالغم

----------


## elhameli

> رفقایی ک انقد نگرانید 
> ببینین دوستان من خودم پشت کنکور تجربی ام 
> حتی اگه این مصوبه(همه میدونن چقد پر ایراده و اصلا قابلیت اجرا شدن صحیح رو ندارع و احتمالا لغو میشه) اجرا بشه
> ما اگه همه نمرات دروس نهایی رو بیاریم خود 19 و بالای 19 و رتبه کنکور هم زیر 20 هزار کشوری باشع . . . قطعاااااااا ی رشته خوب و حتی(بصورت خوش بینانه) تاپ میشه قبول شد
> این حدس چنتا مشاور هستش ک من 2-3 ساله میشناسمشون ...
> ایام ب کامتون تا بعد


اون کسی که انسانی خونده یا کاردانش و هنرستان تموم کرده، میخواد کنکور تجربی بده، اون بنده خدا چطوری یک شبه همه درس های پایه دوازدهم که اکثرا پیشنیاز دارن رو بره امتحان بده ! چه برسه به اینکه معدل ۱۹ به بالا هم بیاره !

----------


## Pcstud

> اون کسی که انسانی خونده یا کاردانش و هنرستان تموم کرده، میخواد کنکور تجربی بده، اون بنده خدا چطوری یک شبه همه درس های پایه دوازدهم که اکثرا پیشنیاز دارن رو بره امتحان بده ! چه برسه به اینکه معدل ۱۹ به بالا هم بیاره !


این افراد باید خرداد امتحان بدن. من خودمم تغییر رشته ای هستم. به هر حال نهایی آسونتر از کنکور هست کسی که نتونه نهایی رو خوب بده کنکور هم خراب میکنه

----------


## elhameli

> این افراد باید خرداد امتحان بدن. من خودمم تغییر رشته ای هستم. به هر حال نهایی آسونتر از کنکور هست کسی که نتونه نهایی رو خوب بده کنکور هم خراب میکنه


آسون بود  ! در آینده آسون نخواهد بود، احتمالا امتحان نهایی همتراز سوالات کنکور باشه.
در کنکور دست داوطلب ها باز هست، هر مطلبی که ایراد داشته باشن رو میتونن بر حسب تشخیص خودشون حذف کنن. ولی برای امتحان نهایی باید ۱۰۰ درصد مطالب رو مسلط باشید. 
از طرفی اگه امتحان نهایی رو خراب کنید، تا آخر عمرتون اون نمره خراب براتون ثبت خواهد شد و قابل ترمیم مجدد نخواهد بود. یعنی ۴۰ تا ۶۰ درصد نمره کنکور ثابت و بدون امکان تغییر خواهد موند. 

فارغ التحصیل های هنرستان پایه ضعیفی دارن، حتی دروس عمومی شون هم با دروس عمومی رشته هایی مثل تجربی یکی نیست.
این افراد اگر بخوان خرداد امتحان بدن باید کاملا روی هر ۳ پایه دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم تسلط داشته باشن. والا اون ۴۰ تا ۶۰ درصد سابقه تحصیلی رو از دست خواهند داد. که به نظرم عملا تا خرداد تسلط روی هر ۳ پایه ممکن نیست !
شورای انقلاب فرهنگی با تصویب این قانون، عملا دانش آموزان ضعیف رو حذف کرده،داوطلب کنکور یا باید قوی باشه یا محکوم به شکست هست ! شکستی که قابل جبران هم نیست ! چون ۴۰ تا ۶۰ درصد سابقه تحصیلی ثابت خواهد بود.

----------


## Mohamad_R

........

----------


## skvskv

> سلام قوربانت داش.چیزی که امرایی بقیه گفتن گزارش کمیسیون قراره تو صحن گفته بشه و رای گیری بشه اینکه هرچیزی امکان داره طبق شورا باشه همه کنکورا از امسال با تاثیر قطیعیه حالا مجلس رای گیری میشه که کنکور مث سالای قبل بشه اگه رای آورد همین امسالم کنکور طبق سالای گذشته برگزار میشه اگه رای نیاورد سال ۱۴۰۳ هم با تاثیر قطعی برگزار میشه حتی امروز رئیس دفتر نادری هم گف نظر کمسیون هم مهم نیس مهم رای کل نمایندگانه اما زمانش هم امرایی گفته رای گیری هفته بعد مجلس تعطیله کلا میمونه هفته اول دی ماه
> اره کمیسیون هم جلسه داشته کسی دربارش چیزی نگفته اون چیزی که مهم برامون کلیاته ینی همون لغو بشه بقیش جزئیات زیاد مهم نیس


سبطی( ک کاملا باهاش مخالفم و در ظاهر ب سمت بچه هاس ولی کاملااااااااااااا علیه بچه هاس و میخواد کتاب نهاییشو بفروشه) گفته ک کنکور دی طبق گفته سنجش برگزار میشه ... و بعد اون ممکنه عوض شه با قانون مجلس ... حالا ی سوال واقعا ممکنه ی کنکور با ی قانون و کنکور دیگ با ی قانون متفاوت برگزار شه؟؟؟؟؟ واقعا مگ میشه اخه؟

----------


## skvskv

> صدرصد کسی که نمرش بالای ۱۹ باشه و کنکور میانگین معقول بزنه قبوله اینکه حرف میزنیم دلیل نمیشه بگیم چون مصوبه بدیه درسو بزاریم کنار


قطعا همینه حتی نوتروفیل ک ی گروه مشاوره اس نمیدونم اشنایی داری باهاش یا ن سرپرستش ک چندین ساله تو حوزه مشاوره کار میکنه و تقریبا اخرای دانشجو بودنشه(پزشکی همدان) میگف ک درصد کنکور تقریبا50-60 و نمره ها هم عربی و زبان (حداقل18.5) ادبیات و دینی(ب ترتیب حداقل 19 و 19.5) و ریاضی و فیزیک(حداقل18.5) و شیمی و زیست ( حداقل 19) ------ اگه این اعداد و ارقامو برا خودمون ثبت کنیم احتمال 90 درصد میشه قبول شد تو ی رشته تاپ ...
ولی با این همه واقعا مصوبه مزخرفیه . . . درس میخونیم ولی خب امیدوارم لغو شه گرچه لغو هم نشه مجبوریم با همین پذیرش بگیرم از دانشگا

----------


## skvskv

> آسون بود  ! در آینده آسون نخواهد بود، احتمالا امتحان نهایی همتراز سوالات کنکور باشه.
> در کنکور دست داوطلب ها باز هست، هر مطلبی که ایراد داشته باشن رو میتونن بر حسب تشخیص خودشون حذف کنن. ولی برای امتحان نهایی باید ۱۰۰ درصد مطالب رو مسلط باشید. 
> از طرفی اگه امتحان نهایی رو خراب کنید، تا آخر عمرتون اون نمره خراب براتون ثبت خواهد شد و قابل ترمیم مجدد نخواهد بود. یعنی ۴۰ تا ۶۰ درصد نمره کنکور ثابت و بدون امکان تغییر خواهد موند. 
> 
> فارغ التحصیل های هنرستان پایه ضعیفی دارن، حتی دروس عمومی شون هم با دروس عمومی رشته هایی مثل تجربی یکی نیست.
> این افراد اگر بخوان خرداد امتحان بدن باید کاملا روی هر ۳ پایه دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم تسلط داشته باشن. والا اون ۴۰ تا ۶۰ درصد سابقه تحصیلی رو از دست خواهند داد. که به نظرم عملا تا خرداد تسلط روی هر ۳ پایه ممکن نیست !
> شورای انقلاب فرهنگی با تصویب این قانون، عملا دانش آموزان ضعیف رو حذف کرده،داوطلب کنکور یا باید قوی باشه یا محکوم به شکست هست ! شکستی که قابل جبران هم نیست ! چون ۴۰ تا ۶۰ درصد سابقه تحصیلی ثابت خواهد بود.



ببین رفیق  :Yahoo (1):  ی چیزی داریم ب نام سیاست های کلان کشور در حوزه اموزش !
چی میگه این سیاست؟ میگه ک باید اکثر دانش اموزان بتونن دیپلم بگیرن!(خیلی رک و ساده گفتم تا متوجه شی) امکان نداره امتحانات نهایی جوری باشه ک با ی مطالعه نسبتا خوب مثل سالای قبل نشه ی نمره 19 گرفت 
من ممطئنم امکان نداره سطح سوالا بیاد بالا نهایتا یکی دو نمره سخت تر میکنن ک اینم بعیده مطمئن باااااش 
الان دیماه قراره برگزار شه سطح سوالاشو ببین

----------


## farzaddd

> ببین رفیق  ی چیزی داریم ب نام سیاست های کلان کشور در حوزه اموزش !
> چی میگه این سیاست؟ میگه ک باید اکثر دانش اموزان بتونن دیپلم بگیرن!(خیلی رک و ساده گفتم تا متوجه شی) امکان نداره امتحانات نهایی جوری باشه ک با ی مطالعه نسبتا خوب مثل سالای قبل نشه ی نمره 19 گرفت 
> من ممطئنم امکان نداره سطح سوالا بیاد بالا نهایتا یکی دو نمره سخت تر میکنن ک اینم بعیده مطمئن باااااش 
> الان دیماه قراره برگزار شه سطح سوالاشو ببین


اینا منظورشون اینه که خفتا بیان تجربی ،و امتحانات تجربی قطعا سخت خواهد شد،وقتی ببینن همه دارن ۲۰ میشن عملا این قانون بی اثر میشه و رقابت میره تو کنکور اما اینا نمیذارن

----------


## skvskv

> اینا منظورشون اینه که خفتا بیان تجربی ،و امتحانات تجربی قطعا سخت خواهد شد،وقتی ببینن همه دارن ۲۰ میشن عملا این قانون بی اثر میشه و رقابت میره تو کنکور اما اینا نمیذارن


سلطان اولا این مصوبه از بیخ قراره کنسل شه بشین و ببین ...
دوما حتی اگ اجرا بشه( ب فرض محاااال)  امکان ندارع نهایی سخت کنن ... هرچقدم تاثیر نهایی بره بالا مطمئن باشین رقابت اصلی تو کنکوره

----------


## NiLQwoV

> سلطان اولا این مصوبه از بیخ قراره کنسل شه بشین و ببین ...
> دوما حتی اگ اجرا بشه( ب فرض محاااال)  امکان ندارع نهایی سخت کنن ... هرچقدم تاثیر نهایی بره بالا مطمئن باشین رقابت اصلی تو کنکوره


امسال حجم زیادی نمره ۲۰ خواهیم داشت 
پس رقابت بازم میوفته تو کنکور

----------


## Mhdmhb

> سبطی( ک کاملا باهاش مخالفم و در ظاهر ب سمت بچه هاس ولی کاملااااااااااااا علیه بچه هاس و میخواد کتاب نهاییشو بفروشه) گفته ک کنکور دی طبق گفته سنجش برگزار میشه ... و بعد اون ممکنه عوض شه با قانون مجلس ... حالا ی سوال واقعا ممکنه ی کنکور با ی قانون و کنکور دیگ با ی قانون متفاوت برگزار شه؟؟؟؟؟ واقعا مگ میشه اخه؟


از سبطی نگم که چه آدم مارمولکیه فقط همینو بدونید یه ماه پیش یه خبری اومد که نمایندها گفتن باید طبق مجلس برگزار بشه طرف داشت سکته میگرد چرا چون اون موقع کتاب چاپ کرده و خیلی چیزای دیگه اینم میگم طرف داییش توکلی پدر رانتو حرام خواری کل ایرانه!!بگذریم اون چیزی که از اینا فهمیدم تا دو هفته خبری شد شد نشد طبق مصوبه بخونیم اوایل دی ماه مجلس صحن داره نادری هم گفته دو هفته دیگه نتونست مجلس کاری کنه طبق مصوبه اجرا میشه و امکان نداره دوتا کنکور فرق داشته باشع سبطی یه حرف مفتی زده کتاباش و فیلماش فروش بره

----------


## Mhdmhb

> قطعا همینه حتی نوتروفیل ک ی گروه مشاوره اس نمیدونم اشنایی داری باهاش یا ن سرپرستش ک چندین ساله تو حوزه مشاوره کار میکنه و تقریبا اخرای دانشجو بودنشه(پزشکی همدان) میگف ک درصد کنکور تقریبا50-60 و نمره ها هم عربی و زبان (حداقل18.5) ادبیات و دینی(ب ترتیب حداقل 19 و 19.5) و ریاضی و فیزیک(حداقل18.5) و شیمی و زیست ( حداقل 19) ------ اگه این اعداد و ارقامو برا خودمون ثبت کنیم احتمال 90 درصد میشه قبول شد تو ی رشته تاپ ...
> ولی با این همه واقعا مصوبه مزخرفیه . . . درس میخونیم ولی خب امیدوارم لغو شه گرچه لغو هم نشه مجبوریم با همین پذیرش بگیرم از دانشگا


اوایل همین امثال سبطی از مصوبه غول ساخت وای اگه اجرا بشه بدبخت میشین ن مصوبه کاملا ناعدالتیه اما کسی که نهایش کنکورشو بالا بزنه به جای شاید تهران تبریز قبول بشه ولی قبول میشه و اجرا هم بشه باید کنار بیاییم اگه آینده برامون مهمه!

----------


## reza333

*با این موضوع تاثیر قطعی معدل ، تعارض منافع بیداد خواهد کرد . تعارض منافع فوران خواهد کرد.

فقط یه نمونه کوچیک ولی حتمی ، یه لحظه فکر کنید کم نیستن معلمایی که همین امسال پسر یا دختر یا خواهر یا برادر خودشون کنکوریه . خب این طرف خواه ناخواه سوق داد میشه به این که این برگه هایی که زیر دستشه برای تصحیح ، برگه های بقیه داوطلبای کنکور و به عبارتی برگه رقبای دختر یا پسرشه . خب این طرف موقع تصحیح برگه های بقیه نهایت سخت گیری رو به خرج خواهد داد و اگر شرفی نداشته باشه که حتی ممکنه از عمد نمره کم کنه ولو بیست و پنج صدم . 
تازه ممکنه پیگیر برگه ی بچه ی خودشم باشه ببینه زیر دست کیه برای تصحیح ، خلاصه یه التماس دعایی هم مصححا به هم دیگه خواهند داشت.

**گوشت دادن دست گربه ، میگن قول داده گربه ی خوبی باشه .*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *با این موضوع تاثیر قطعی معدل ، تعارض منافع بیداد خواهد کرد . تعارض منافع فوران خواهد کرد.
> 
> فقط یه نمونه کوچیک ولی حتمی ، یه لحظه فکر کنید کم نیستن معلمایی که همین امسال پسر یا دختر یا خواهر یا برادر خودشون کنکوریه . خب این طرف خواه ناخواه سوق داد میشه به این که این برگه هایی که زیر دستشه برای تصحیح ، برگه های بقیه داوطلبای کنکور و به عبارتی برگه رقبای دختر یا پسرشه . خب این طرف موقع تصحیح برگه های بقیه نهایت سخت گیری رو به خرج خواهد داد و اگر شرفی نداشته باشه که حتی ممکنه از عمد نمره کم کنه ولو بیست و پنج صدم . 
> تازه ممکنه پیگیر برگه ی بچه ی خودشم باشه ببینه زیر دست کیه برای تصحیح ، خلاصه یه التماس دعایی هم مصححا به هم دیگه خواهند داشت.
> 
> **گوشت دادن دست گربه ، میگن قول داده گربه ی خوبی باشه .*


رفیق من خودم دیدم طرف روز کنکور ورقه بچشو گذاشته با یکی دیگه زده الان دندونپزشکه خدا شاهده این چیزا توی مصوبه قراره بیشتر بشه یکی از موافقان مصوبه منادی که امسال بچش کنکور داره که دیگه خودتون خبر دارین طرف مدرسه داره و لاغیر....ولی چاره نیس اجرا بشه کاری نمیشه کرد

----------


## paariisa

> *با این موضوع تاثیر قطعی معدل ، تعارض منافع بیداد خواهد کرد . تعارض منافع فوران خواهد کرد.
> 
> فقط یه نمونه کوچیک ولی حتمی ، یه لحظه فکر کنید کم نیستن معلمایی که همین امسال پسر یا دختر یا خواهر یا برادر خودشون کنکوریه . خب این طرف خواه ناخواه سوق داد میشه به این که این برگه هایی که زیر دستشه برای تصحیح ، برگه های بقیه داوطلبای کنکور و به عبارتی برگه رقبای دختر یا پسرشه . خب این طرف موقع تصحیح برگه های بقیه نهایت سخت گیری رو به خرج خواهد داد و اگر شرفی نداشته باشه که حتی ممکنه از عمد نمره کم کنه ولو بیست و پنج صدم . 
> تازه ممکنه پیگیر برگه ی بچه ی خودشم باشه ببینه زیر دست کیه برای تصحیح ، خلاصه یه التماس دعایی هم مصححا به هم دیگه خواهند داشت.
> 
> **گوشت دادن دست گربه ، میگن قول داده گربه ی خوبی باشه .*


اره مخصوصا تو شهرای کوچیک خیلی از این مشکلات پیش میاد . سال ۹۷ رفتم کنکور زبان بدم ، مسئول حوزه مادر یکی از همکلاسیام بود من ردیف جلو نشسته بودم تو یه سالن بعد دختر اون خانم هم تو یه سالن دیگه ، اون خانم دید من دارم خوب جواب میدم اومد به راحتی از رو دفترچه سوالم جوابای منو میدید و علامت میزد واسه دخترش . اولش کپ کردم نمیدونستم چی کار کنم . حتی دخترای دیگه هم همش نگاه میکردن و تعجب میکردن . تو شهرای کوچیک کسانی که پدر یا مادرشون معلم باشه خیلی شانس میارن . امتحان نهایی دادن ترسی نداره با این همه امکانات و کلاس آنلاین و کلاس خصوصی آدم میتونه از پسش بربیاد . اما این که حقت ضایع بشه و ببینی دارن به راحتی تقلب میکنن و به ریش کسایی که خوندن می‌خندن اینجاش سخته . تو کنکور باید بسوزیم به خاطر کسانی که با سهمیه میرن دانشگاه . واسع امتحان نهایی هم باید بسوزیم به خاطر دانش آموزانی که فکر میکنن خیلی زرنگن و تقلب میکنن .

----------


## paariisa

ولی من از اولش سپردم به خدا همه چی و . برای چندمین ساله که پشت میمونم . هر کسی هدف داره باید پاش بمونه . نباید تسلیم بشه . زندگی پر از چالش و بالا و پایینه . خدا مزد آدم تلاشگر و میده .

----------


## skvskv

> از سبطی نگم که چه آدم مارمولکیه فقط همینو بدونید یه ماه پیش یه خبری اومد که نمایندها گفتن باید طبق مجلس برگزار بشه طرف داشت سکته میگرد چرا چون اون موقع کتاب چاپ کرده و خیلی چیزای دیگه اینم میگم طرف داییش توکلی پدر رانتو حرام خواری کل ایرانه!!بگذریم اون چیزی که از اینا فهمیدم تا دو هفته خبری شد شد نشد طبق مصوبه بخونیم اوایل دی ماه مجلس صحن داره نادری هم گفته دو هفته دیگه نتونست مجلس کاری کنه طبق مصوبه اجرا میشه و امکان نداره دوتا کنکور فرق داشته باشع سبطی یه حرف مفتی زده کتاباش و فیلماش فروش بره


ببین ب احتمال زیاد تا اواسط دیماه مجلس حرفشو عملی میکنه چون ی ماه نکشید در عرض سه جلسه تو کیسیون اموزش تصویب کردن این طرح رو ... از شانس بد ما مجلس این هفته تعطیله ینی میمونه برا 3 دیماه ب بعد وگرنه تو همین هفته اعلام میشد ... مطمئنم اواسط دیماه همه چی برمیگرده ب روال سابق

----------


## skvskv

> امسال حجم زیادی نمره ۲۰ خواهیم داشت 
> پس رقابت بازم میوفته تو کنکور


و وای ب حال کسی ک نمره زیر19 داشته باشه  :Yahoo (1):  
میدونی من نظرم اینه ک مره هامون اگ بالای 19 باشه حداقلش اینه تو رقابت رشته های تاپ میتونیم بمونیم ینی رقابت نهایی رو نباختیم حداقل حتی اگ نبرده باشیم ، نباختیم!! این نظر منه و البته یکی دو تا مشاور ... حالا میمونه کنکور و .. : ) همین
خلاااااااااااااصه اش کنم براتون ::::
هر کی نمره های 19 و 19 ب بالا باشع قطعااااااا رقابت اصلیش میره رو کنکور چون بنظرم نمرات 19 ب بالا حکم موندن تو مسابقه رو دارع :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mhdmhb

> ببین ب احتمال زیاد تا اواسط دیماه مجلس حرفشو عملی میکنه چون ی ماه نکشید در عرض سه جلسه تو کیسیون اموزش تصویب کردن این طرح رو ... از شانس بد ما مجلس این هفته تعطیله ینی میمونه برا 3 دیماه ب بعد وگرنه تو همین هفته اعلام میشد ... مطمئنم اواسط دیماه همه چی برمیگرده ب روال سابق


ما که از خدامونه حوصله ترمیم این داستانا نداریم همین الانشم این همه سهمیو تقلبو نمیتونیم تحمل کنیم چه برسه به داستان نهایی و اینا

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط skvskv


ببین ب احتمال زیاد تا اواسط دیماه مجلس حرفشو عملی میکنه چون ی ماه نکشید در عرض سه جلسه تو کیسیون اموزش تصویب کردن این طرح رو ... از شانس بد ما مجلس این هفته تعطیله ینی میمونه برا 3 دیماه ب بعد وگرنه تو همین هفته اعلام میشد ... مطمئنم اواسط دیماه همه چی برمیگرده ب روال سابق


چجوری با این همه قطعیت از کودکستان مجلس حرف میزنی اخه؟!؟!؟!؟*

----------


## Malakitii

سلام ... روزتون بخیر ... 
چند تا سوال دارم ، اگه کسی میدونه ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنه ...
ایا حتما باید تو شهری که دیپلم گرفتیم امتحان رو ثبت نام کنیم؟؟ تو شهر دیگه نمیشه ؟؟ اگه تو همون شهر دیپلم هم ثبت نام کنیم میشه تو شهر دیگه ای امتحانات رو داد ؟ چجوری ؟

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Malakitii


سلام ... روزتون بخیر ... 
چند تا سوال دارم ، اگه کسی میدونه ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنه ...
ایا حتما باید تو شهری که دیپلم گرفتیم امتحان رو ثبت نام کنیم؟؟ تو شهر دیگه نمیشه ؟؟ اگه تو همون شهر دیپلم هم ثبت نام کنیم میشه تو شهر دیگه ای امتحانات رو داد ؟ چجوری ؟


سلام ببینید من شنیدم گفته شده میشه به عنوان میهمان تو شهر دیگه امتحان داد

شما باید با اموزش و پرورش تماس بگیرین و کامل راهنمایی بخواین

البته در رابطه با ثبت نام اطلاع ندارم اما واسه امتحان دادن فکر میکنم گفتن مهمان میشه

شما اول بپرسین از اموزش و پرورش منطقه اتون

این سایت رو پیدا کردم یه مطالعه کنید:https://p30konkor.com/tarmim-moadel-mantagheh/*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kya


يعني فكر كنم روز ١٥ تير هم كه داريم كنكور ميديم اين تايپك آپ ميشه


*

----------


## matin8787

دوستان‌بنظرتون منی که کنکور ۱۴۰۳ دارم همین خرداد ترمیم کنم یا بذارم واسه بعدا؟

----------


## Pcstud

> دوستان‌بنظرتون منی که کنکور ۱۴۰۳ دارم همین خرداد ترمیم کنم یا بذارم واسه بعدا؟


حالا فعلا بهش فکر نکن و صبر کن اونایی که دی امتحان میدن ببینیم چجوریه و اصلا زمان شما تاثیر معدل چطوریه فعلا همون درساتو بخون به ترمیم فکر نکن تا نتیجه مشخص بشه تصمیم میگیری. الان خیلی زوده برای این سوال :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط matin8787


دوستان‌بنظرتون منی که کنکور ۱۴۰۳ دارم همین خرداد ترمیم کنم یا بذارم واسه بعدا؟




حتما برو ترمیم کن داداش
سر جلسه هم موز میدن اتفاقا...*

----------


## farzaddd

به هیچ وجه

----------


## Mhdmhb

دوستان عزیز این استوری آقای حریری هستن و منبعشم آقای نادری و اسماعیلی بوده که ویسشو تو گروه گذاشته بوده و خودمم کامل گوش دادم کنکور امسال با نظر شورا برگزار میشه پس دوستان عزیز برویم طبق مصوبه  شورا بخوانیم و نصیحت آخر به حرفای کنکور سنتر و سبطی و غیرر توجه نکنید تا به امروز کاملا من به شخصه امید به لغو داشتم الان دیگه ن موفق باشید دوستان عزیز)

----------


## Biomedical Eng

اینطور که از شواهد برمیاد امسال ظاهرا بر حسب مصوبه شوراست.

----------


## nebraska

> دوستان عزیز این استوری آقای حریری هستن و منبعشم آقای نادری و اسماعیلی بوده که ویسشو تو گروه گذاشته بوده و خودمم کامل گوش دادم کنکور امسال با نظر شورا برگزار میشه پس دوستان عزیز برویم طبق مصوبه  شورا بخوانیم و نصیحت آخر به حرفای کنکور سنتر و سبطی و غیرر توجه نکنید تا به امروز کاملا من به شخصه امید به لغو داشتم الان دیگه ن موفق باشید دوستان عزیز)


سال 99 حتی شب قبل امتحان دینی -امتحان اول - سنتر میگفت تعویق میخوره . سر کنکور 99 هم دیدیم که این مسئول ها و نماینده ها چه آدمای پستی هستن   کنکوری ها براشون اندازه پشم گوسفند هم ارزش ندارن  به حرف دوستمون گوش کنید و با همین گندی که زدن بخونید به حرفای اینا هم گوش نکید که فلان نماینده پشتمونه فلان پشت ما کنکوریا هیچکس نیست شب کنکور 99 نه خبری از نماینده ها بود و ن کنکور سنتر و غیره فقط ما بودیم که روانمون نابود شده بود .

----------


## farzaddd

> دوستانی که با این طرح مخالفند لطفا به آدرس زیر رفته و در سایت فارس من هم با رای و هم با نظر مخالفت خودشون رو اعلام کنند
> کلا 2 دقیقه بیشتر طول نمیکشه
> 
> https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713


مخالفیم

----------


## Mhdmhb

> مخالفیم


منم مث تو سهمیه داشتم اینقد شیرین زبونی میکردم هبشکی حوصله این کاراتو نداره پیام میزاری بچها به امید خبر این صفحه رو باز میکنن برا شیرین زبونیاتم خیلی جاها هس میتونی بری!!

----------


## skvskv

> سال 99 حتی شب قبل امتحان دینی -امتحان اول - سنتر میگفت تعویق میخوره . سر کنکور 99 هم دیدیم که این مسئول ها و نماینده ها چه آدمای پستی هستن   کنکوری ها براشون اندازه پشم گوسفند هم ارزش ندارن  به حرف دوستمون گوش کنید و با همین گندی که زدن بخونید به حرفای اینا هم گوش نکید که فلان نماینده پشتمونه فلان پشت ما کنکوریا هیچکس نیست شب کنکور 99 نه خبری از نماینده ها بود و ن کنکور سنتر و غیره فقط ما بودیم که روانمون نابود شده بود .


پس با این حساب بریم ک خرداد نمره های غیر19 رو بیاریم بالای 19 خخ اره؟
ای خاک تو سر این مملکت اه

----------


## pouria.sh

> پس با این حساب بریم ک خرداد نمره های غیر19 رو بیاریم بالای 19 خخ اره؟
> ای خاک تو سر این مملکت اه


بله متاسفانه!
من و باش که رفتم تو این گرونی و بدبختی دوباره کتاب تست خریدم برای عمومی :Yahoo (1):  
اینم مال کانال سبطی هستش:



> سلام استاد
> درسته که آقای نادری گفته کنکور ۱۴۰۲ بر اساس مصوبه شورا انجام میشه؟ 
> یعنی دیگه قطعی شده؟ 
> این همه فعالیت و زحمت ما هدر رفت؟





> بله عزیز دل. متاسفانه این صدا و گفتگو واقعی به نظر می رسد.
> اما تلاش شما و ما حداقل نتیجه اش این است که برای کنکور سال ۱۴۰۳ و بعد، قانون مجلس بازخواهدگشت به امید خدا.
> 
> اما شاید آقای نادری هم از دست مافیای معدل و مفسدان مشاورنما و صاحبان مدارس خاص، دانشگاه های پولی و ... به ستوه آمده اند و می خواهند یک بار طعم اجرای امتحانات نهایی با تاثیر قطعی معدل را مدعیان آموزش و پرورش بچشند تا واقعیت عریان آنها را از این همه پافشاری بر اشتباهات منصرف کند. 
> 
> به هر حال این مصوبه قابل اجرا نیست. حالا یا همین دی ماه مسببانش در برابر  واقعیت تسلیم می شوند یا خرداد یا خدای نکرده تابستان سال بعد.
> پس احتمال برگشتن به مسیر قانون مجلس برای همین امسال هم هنوز کم نیست.
> 
> ما در دیده بان از دو راه دیگر هم اقدامات  جدی داشته ایم و اگر به نتیجه برسد آگاهتان می کنیم.
> مفسدان و زالوصفتانی که ما را مافیای خودی، منفعت طلب، مافیا در مجلس  و ... می خوانند به دلیل فرسایش اعصاب فرزندان ایران و انحراف پویش دادخواهی اموزشی کشور، از فردا با واکنش مقتضی و غافلگیرانه نهادهای مربوط روبه رو خواهند شد.

----------


## skvskv

> بله متاسفانه!
> من و باش که رفتم تو این گرونی و بدبختی دوباره کتاب تست خریدم برای عمومی
> اینم مال کانال سبطی هستش:


میدونی ...
اگ امسال اجرا بشه ... سال بعد هم اجرا میشه قطعاااا 
در کل من بازم میگم اینا احتمالا فیلمه یا هم میخوان دیگ بچه هاا انقد پیگیر نباشن و اذیتشون نکن با زنگ و پیام و ...
الان بنظرم 50-50 شده قضیه نمیشه چون فلا طرح مجلس ارائه نشده ب صحن 
ب هر حال چ مصوبه بمونه چ نمونه هر کی خوب بخونه قضیه رو برده و تموم ... شاید با تقلب تویی ک قرار بود بری پزشکی تبریز یا تهران میری کردستان یا ایلام ... بنظرم آنچنان سختش نکنیم قضیه  :Yahoo (1):  
من خودمم کنکوری تجربی ام و قطع ب یقین میگم امسال هم میشه اصلا با تاثیر قطعی پزشکی قبول شد وقتی نمره هات بالای 19 باشع کدوم بنی بشری میاد تو رو توی رقابت سوابق تحصیلی بزنه کنار؟ حتی اگ ذره ای با نمره های بالا عقب افتادی بیا و تو کنکور ک تقلب کمتره توش جبران کن
همین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## LEA

> بله متاسفانه!
> من و باش که رفتم تو این گرونی و بدبختی دوباره کتاب تست خریدم برای عمومی 
> اینم مال کانال سبطی هستش:


با توجه به جواب سبطی:

مگه ما موش ازمایشگاهی هستیم انواع موارد رو رومون پیاده کنن برای عبرت بقیه؟

چرا اینا اینقدر سطح فکرشون احمقانه اس؟

انگار بچه ان

----------


## Elnaz07

دوستان عزیز کلا رها کنید اینجا هم نیاید فقط به روح روانتون آسیب میزنید ،اینا هر کاری بخوان انجام بدن میدن اصلا هم نظرات مهم نیست ،تا میتونید فقط مطالعه کنید ،دیگه چاره ای نیست ...

----------


## Mhdmhb

> میدونی ...
> اگ امسال اجرا بشه ... سال بعد هم اجرا میشه قطعاااا 
> در کل من بازم میگم اینا احتمالا فیلمه یا هم میخوان دیگ بچه هاا انقد پیگیر نباشن و اذیتشون نکن با زنگ و پیام و ...
> الان بنظرم 50-50 شده قضیه نمیشه چون فلا طرح مجلس ارائه نشده ب صحن 
> ب هر حال چ مصوبه بمونه چ نمونه هر کی خوب بخونه قضیه رو برده و تموم ... شاید با تقلب تویی ک قرار بود بری پزشکی تبریز یا تهران میری کردستان یا ایلام ... بنظرم آنچنان سختش نکنیم قضیه  
> من خودمم کنکوری تجربی ام و قطع ب یقین میگم امسال هم میشه اصلا با تاثیر قطعی پزشکی قبول شد وقتی نمره هات بالای 19 باشع کدوم بنی بشری میاد تو رو توی رقابت سوابق تحصیلی بزنه کنار؟ حتی اگ ذره ای با نمره های بالا عقب افتادی بیا و تو کنکور ک تقلب کمتره توش جبران کن
> همین


منم همچین حسی دارم چون بزرگترین دلیل حسمم کنکور دی ماهه که توی خارج از کشور برگزار نمیشه ولی اینجا قراره برگزار بشه و توی کنکور امسال ما از اونا یه بار شانسمونو بیشتر آزمایش کردیم که یکم جور درنمیاد ولی از اون بعدم نگا کنیم واقعا زمان گذشته و اینا مصوبه لعنتیشونو به ما چسبوندن بگذریم اینکه امسال سال سختیه هرکیمم یکم خوب بزنه صدرصد قبول میشه حاشیه امسال با جمع کل حاشیه کنکورهای بعد انقلاب برابری میکنه!!آخرین امید هفته بعده بگذره دیگع تمومه

----------


## Arnold

به به میبینم که هنوز این تاپیک آپه  :Yahoo (4): 

برید بخونید که خیلی دیره! اولین چیزی که می ره تو پاچمون 
همترازی کنکور دی و تیر هست کنکور دی چون به قطع میانگین درصد ها پایین تره ،نفرات برتر نسبت به کنکور تیر  تراز بالا تری میگیرن و دیگه بعد چجوری میخوان سطح سوال یکسان بدن
و... خدا میداند

تراز بندی معدل ها از دهه شصت تا هم اکنون  :Yahoo (4): 

اینکه باید 19 به بالا بگیری که تازه بتونی وارد رقابت بشی 

اینکه وسط دوران جمع بندی باید نگران نمره ادبیات و دینی باشید

اینکه دغدغه بیست شدن و ترمیم هم واسه بچه ها اضافه شده

اینکه دیپلمه قبل 84 و غیر مرتبط باید سوابق ایجاد کنه 

اینکه سال دوازدهمی مدرسه دولتی نیمسال دوم نخونده ولی تو کنکور دی باید به سؤالاتش جواب بده!


همه و همه در مصوبه ی بی نقص شورا دیده میشه 

اما زمانی نمونده چه فردا بگن لغو هست و چه با همین فرمون 
زمانی نمونده پس به داد خودتون برسید لطفا.

----------


## muhammadd

کارزار برگزاری کنکور تیرماه ۱۴۰۲ بر پایه قانون مجلس شورای اسلامی
https://www.karzar.net/63712

رفقا میدونم شاید از اینکه لینک این کارزارو اینجا گذاشتم عصبانی بشید. پس پیشاپیش از همتون عذر میخوام (:
بشخصه از الان میخوام با پیشفرض اینکه کنکور تیر ۱۴۰۲ طبق مصوبه شورا برگزار بشه درس بخونم ولی خب این کارزار هم ظاهرا آخرین تیر ما برای لغو این مصوبه ست. نمیدونم تا حالا این جور کارزار ها نتیجه داده یا نه ولی خب اگه امضا زیاد بخوره ، حداقلش اینه که شاید بعضی خبرگزاری های داخلی مخالفت بچه ها رو پوشش بدن. تازگیا خبری پخش شد ( راست و دروغ خبر رو نمیدونم ) که اگه اشتباه نکنم ۷۷ درصد بچه ها با تاثیر قطعی معدل موافقن ؛ شاید این کارزار زیاد بودن تعداد مخالفای تاثیر قطعی معدل رو بازتاب کنه

این کارزار رو تو کانال آقای سبطی دیدم گفتم اینجا هم بزارم اگه دوست داشتید امضا کنید وقت زیادی نمیگیره
ایشالا عاقبت هممون بخیر بشه

----------


## maryam23

> به به میبینم که هنوز این تاپیک آپه 
> 
> برید بخونید که خیلی دیره! اولین چیزی که می ره تو پاچمون 
> همترازی کنکور دی و تیر هست کنکور دی چون به قطع میانگین درصد ها پایین تره ،نفرات برتر نسبت به کنکور تیر  تراز بالا تری میگیرن و دیگه بعد چجوری میخوان سطح سوال یکسان بدن
> و... خدا میداند
> 
> تراز بندی معدل ها از دهه شصت تا هم اکنون 
> 
> اینکه باید 19 به بالا بگیری که تازه بتونی وارد رقابت بشی 
> ...


سلام  به نظر تون معدل 17 چقدر اختلاف تراز ایجاد میکنه؟ مثلا فرض کنید بخواد علوم ازمایشگاهی قبول بشه نیاز ترمیم کنه؟

----------


## HUNDRED

*من که دیگه امید ندارم*

----------


## Arnold

> سلام  به نظر تون معدل 17 چقدر اختلاف تراز ایجاد میکنه؟ مثلا فرض کنید بخواد علوم ازمایشگاهی قبول بشه نیاز ترمیم کنه؟


سلام 
ببینید  مشخص نیست واقعا چه مدلی حساب میکنند اما 
ما یک فرمول سر راست تراز داریم T=1000z+5000

Tهمون تراز هست و z اختلاف نمره مورد نظر از میانگین تقسیم بر انحراف معیار 
انحراف معیار÷میانگین نمرات  _  نمره شما  =Z

طبق آمار خود سازمان ا پ میانگین تجربی حدود 13 هست 

طبق محاسبات با این فرمول اگر کلا 5000 نفر در کشور معدل بیست داشته باشن تراز معدل بیست چیزی حدود 7 تا هشت هزار 

در میاد  :Yahoo (20):    برای معدل 17 با همین فرمول تراز چیزی بین 6000 تا هفت هزار هست (کمتر از هشتصد  نمره تراز اختلاف )
واقعا این فاجعس تراز رتبه یک کنکور ممکنه تا 14000 بره
و معدل بیست روی این تراز  تاثیر منفی خواهد داشت
با این اوصاف ترمیم فقط برای سه رشته تاپ لازمه و برای اینکه تمام تراز ممکن رو بدست بیارید 

بنظر من برای پیرا ها اگه شهر و دانشگاه تاپ و خاصی مد نظرتون نیست نیازی به ترمیم هم نیست .

و نکته آخر اینکه معدلی که الان دارید معدل واقعی نیست 
و طبق ضرایب جدید دروس عمومی مهم تر از اختصاصی ها هستن

یعنی اگه قبلا این دروس رو 19/20 گرفتید و دروس اختصاصی پایین تر بوده معدل فعلی شما از معدلی که داخل کارنامه هست بیشتره ..

----------


## skvskv

> سلام 
> ببینید  مشخص نیست واقعا چه مدلی حساب میکنند اما 
> ما یک فرمول سر راست تراز داریم T=1000z+5000
> 
> Tهمون تراز هست و z اختلاف نمره مورد نظر از میانگین تقسیم بر انحراف معیار 
> انحراف معیار÷میانگین نمرات  _  نمره شما  =Z
> 
> طبق آمار خود سازمان ا پ میانگین تجربی حدود 13 هست 
> 
> ...


سلام داش خوبی؟ نخسته و وقتت بخیر 
ببین من نمراتم اینان(شهریور ی بار رفتم ترمیم) فارغ التحصیل1400 ام :::
ادبیات19             دینی19.5         عربی18.5           زبان18.5       
فیزیک17.5         زیست17          شیمی19.5           ریاضی20
میخوام خرداد برم ترمیم برا شیمی و زیست و فیزیک و عربی 
....
با این فرمولی ک تو گفتی فک کنم نمره هام بد نباشه(گرچه شنیدم میگن باید بالای19 باشی تو بدتریـــــــــــــــن شرایط!) برا اون 3-4 رشته تاپ و خوب تجربی 
ولی ! ی مشکل یا ی موضوعی ک هس اینه ک
 تا سال پیش این امار اعلامی از سمت سازمان آ.پ درست بوده 
چون امسال ک قطعی بشه تاثیر معدل همه نمره هاشون میاد بالا ... نمیشه گف چقد ولی خب فک کنم 
حدااااقلش 2-2.5 نمره میانگین کشوری بیاد بالا
.
.
.
بنظرم میانگین رو 13 نگیریم و حدودا15-16 بزاریم ک واقعی تر شه
همه اینا حدس و گمانه ولی خب منطق همینو میگه
بازم نظر دوستان رو جویا هستم تو این مورد کسی اگه نظری داره ممنون میشم بگه
.
.
.
ارادت ... یاعلی

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام داش خوبی؟ نخسته و وقتت بخیر 
> ببین من نمراتم اینان(شهریور ی بار رفتم ترمیم) فارغ التحصیل1400 ام :::
> ادبیات19             دینی19.5         عربی18.5           زبان18.5       
> فیزیک17.5         زیست17          شیمی19.5           ریاضی20
> میخوام خرداد برم ترمیم برا شیمی و زیست و فیزیک و عربی 
> ....
> با این فرمولی ک تو گفتی فک کنم نمره هام بد نباشه(گرچه شنیدم میگن باید بالای19 باشی تو بدتریـــــــــــــــن شرایط!) برا اون 3-4 رشته تاپ و خوب تجربی 
> ولی ! ی مشکل یا ی موضوعی ک هس اینه ک
>  تا سال پیش این امار اعلامی از سمت سازمان آ.پ درست بوده 
> ...


زیست و فیزیک و از کنکور خوندنت بزن و برو نهای ترمیم کن. 19 به بالا نگیری کارت ساختس

----------


## Arnold

> سلام داش خوبی؟ نخسته و وقتت بخیر 
> ببین من نمراتم اینان(شهریور ی بار رفتم ترمیم) فارغ التحصیل1400 ام :::
> ادبیات19             دینی19.5         عربی18.5           زبان18.5       
> فیزیک17.5         زیست17          شیمی19.5           ریاضی20
> میخوام خرداد برم ترمیم برا شیمی و زیست و فیزیک و عربی 
> ....
> با این فرمولی ک تو گفتی فک کنم نمره هام بد نباشه(گرچه شنیدم میگن باید بالای19 باشی تو بدتریـــــــــــــــن شرایط!) برا اون 3-4 رشته تاپ و خوب تجربی 
> ولی ! ی مشکل یا ی موضوعی ک هس اینه ک
>  تا سال پیش این امار اعلامی از سمت سازمان آ.پ درست بوده 
> ...


سلام با این فرض شما که تا حدودی درست هم هست 
اتفاقی که پیش میاد اینه که اختلاف تراز معدل بیست 
با نمرات پایین تر کمتر میشه و هم اینکه تراز خود معدل بیست کاهش پیدا میکنه یه مثال میزنم اگه آزمون های سال های قبل 

قلم چی رو دیده باشید درس دینی با صد زدن ترازی حدود 
6800 داشت و مثلا شیمی با صد زدن تا 8500 یا 9000 هم میرفت دلیل واضحه وقتی میانگین بالا بره بازه تغیرات تراز 
کم میشه در مورد معدل هم همین اتفاق خواهد افتاد  تراز ها ی نمرات بالای میانگین به شدت به هم نزدیک میشه در نتیجه شما بیست هم بشی با 19 ممکنه در  نهایت زیر  500 نمره اختلاف ایجاد کنید 

تراز معدل 8000 تراز کنکور 12000 نمره کل 10400
تراز معدل 7600 تراز کنکور 12300 تراز کل 10420!

دونفر بالا به عنوان مثال اولی توی معدل 400 جلو افتاده 
و توی کنکور 300 تا عقب هست 

در واقع دومی با 300 نمره تراز کنکور حدود یک نمره اختلاف معدل رو جبران کرده و جلو زده 

با این حال تا کنکور برگزار. نشه نمیشه نظر قطعی داد

----------


## skvskv

> سلام با این فرض شما که تا حدودی درست هم هست 
> اتفاقی که پیش میاد اینه که اختلاف تراز معدل بیست 
> با نمرات پایین تر کمتر میشه و هم اینکه تراز خود معدل بیست کاهش پیدا میکنه یه مثال میزنم اگه آزمون های سال های قبل 
> 
> قلم چی رو دیده باشید درس دینی با صد زدن ترازی حدود 
> 6800 داشت و مثلا شیمی با صد زدن تا 8500 یا 9000 هم میرفت دلیل واضحه وقتی میانگین بالا بره بازه تغیرات تراز 
> کم میشه در مورد معدل هم همین اتفاق خواهد افتاد  تراز ها ی نمرات بالای میانگین به شدت به هم نزدیک میشه در نتیجه شما بیست هم بشی با 19 ممکنه در  نهایت زیر  500 نمره اختلاف ایجاد کنید 
> 
> تراز معدل 8000 تراز کنکور 12000 نمره کل 10400
> ...


دقیقا همینه ک گفتی
وقتی میانگین بیاد بالا طبیعتا میزان تراز دهی ب نمرات بالاتر کمتر میشه نسبت ب قبل 
واس همینه ک میگن بازم رقابت بیشتر رو کنکوره تا نهایی

----------


## skvskv

> زیست و فیزیک و از کنکور خوندنت بزن و برو نهای ترمیم کن. 19 به بالا نگیری کارت ساختس


اره خب خرداد میرم امتحان میدم 
شیمی و زیست و فیزیک + عربی 
چون قطعا تا اون موقع واقعا ب تسلط زیاد میرسم و احتمال 20 گرفتنم خیلی میره بالا
حالا بنظرت اگ این دو تا اختصاصی(زیست و فیزیک 17.5) بیاد بالای 19 میشه ی کورسوی امیدی داشت ب پزشکی و فیزیوتراپی پردیس اینا؟ 
ببین کلا مهم نیس برام چ تعهد چ پردیس چ ازاد ... مهم فقط پذیرش رشتس(پزشکی - فیزیو-...)

----------


## Eve

*هنوز یادم نرفته
حلالتون نمیکنم، مسخره‌باز‌ها*

----------

